# Freizeitsport - Mountainbike, Roadbike, Trekking etc.



## kmf (11. Oktober 2007)

Hab jetzt ned gesucht, obs solch einen Thread bereits gibt. 

Wenn nicht - Moutainbiker versammelt euch. 

Nach meinen 7 Hobbys, über die ich vielleicht irgendwann mal reflektieren werde, ist das eines meiner am exzessivsten betriebenen.

Wer ein Bike hat und damit ausgiebig trainiert, lasse uns einen Thread gründen, nebst Umfrage und so. Die Hackbrettfahrer sind natürlich auch herzlichst eingeladen.


----------



## Piy (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

alta, wir sind in nem hardware-forum xD  was soll das hier mit sport?


----------



## kmf (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Piy schrieb:


> alta, wir sind in nem hardware-forum xD was soll das hier mit sport?


 Ist genauso wie mit Weibern. Man muss es mögen.


----------



## Piy (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

unterschied: sport muss man können


----------



## chief_jone (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich kann es^^
Hab ein Cube Acid 2006 das zwar billig war aber mir treue Dienste leistet!
Zum richtig Mountainbiken komm ich allerdings leider nicht so oft da mein Nummer Eins Hobby Basketball ist und ich viel Zeit au Freiplätzen verbringe und die Schule kostet auch noch (wertvolle in dem Fall) Zeit.
Würde auch gerne mal in so nen downhill Park gehn, das reizt mich... mal schaun


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und ich kanns nicht


----------



## AMDSempron (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich kanns, aber ich zerleg mein Fahrrad immer, ich hab glaub ich den zweiten Mantel hinten, dritte Felge hinten, zweite Felge vorne, xte Bremsklötze, x neue Speichen... 
Inzwischen nehme ich das Fahrrad aber fast nur, um die Miese Busverbindung hier umgehen zu können. Mein Sport sind Badminton und Kajakfahren, beides kann ich so lala, wobei ich auch schon einmal fast abgesoffen bin, wäre beinahe in ein Tosbecken geraten, war höllisch knapp, dabei kann ich nicht rollen... aber ich machs trotzdem und nach dem Wintertraining kann ich dann hoffentlich rollen... 

Und ja, dieser Thread ist für die RK ziemlich offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Anfangs hatte ich ein gebrauchtes Jekyll von Cannondale aus'm Bikers Point. Im Winter gekauft. Hat dann bis im nächsten Sommer unangetastet rumgestanden. Nach meinem Frankreichurlaub (Biketour mit geliehenen Fahrrädern) kam das dann ganz kurz zum Einsatz. Jeder hat mir weis gemacht, das Fully wär viel zu schwer für mich - habs dann in Zahlung gegeben gegen ein gebrauchtes ultraleichtes LTD von Scott. Passte genau zu meinen damals 120kg. :p

... und das hab ich dann auch prompt platt gefahren ... :mad:
(einem Renault Megane hat es dabei zumindest die hinter Stoßstange gekostet. :o)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war dann der Nachfolger, mein heutiges Winterbike ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ein kurzes Intermezzo mit einem Bergamont, Hat mich die Treppe runter nicht ausgehalten - Rahmenbruch ... :o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach kam ein Rahmen von einem Red Bull zum Einsatz, ein Versenderbike, gekauft bei ebay zu knapp 100, Scandium  - mein aktuelles ... kommt super mit meinen derzeitigen knapp 100kg aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile sind auch andere Laufräder drin, Mavik CROSSMAX ST, eine Carbonsattelstütze von Ritchey, ein neuer Sattel von Spezialiced, ein anderer Lenker von Ritchey, eine ander Kassette von Shimano, eine andere Tretgarnitur, eine andere ... bla bla bla


----------



## Oliver (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Fahrrad hats im rauen Straßenverkehr in Nürnberg auch schon zerlegt. Brauche hinten wohl eine neue Felge. Glücklicherweise habe ich mir erstmal ein recht günstiges Fahrrad zugelegt. Bin außerordentlich zufrieden damit. 

Decathlon Rockrider 6.3 ist die genaue Bezechnung.
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/rockrider-6-3-11523257/

Für den Preis kann ich absolut nicht meckern, abe rmit kmf kann ich nicht mithalten  Deine Gabel kostet mehr als mein komplettes Fahrrad 

Früher war ich total auf dem Fahrrad-Trip, habe aber dann das Interesse verloren und die motorisierte Variante bevorzugt. Aber so langsam fängt es wieder an mächtig Spaß zu machen


----------



## McZonk (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

*meld* 

Das Auto kann einem eben nicht den Spass nehmen, etwas im Wald bei guter Luft umherzuräubern.

Bulls 8505 Disc Hardtail. Hat meine 70kg bisher einwandfrei gehalten, lediglich das Tretlager kommt jetzt langsam etwas lauter daher und die Bremsklötze sind runter :mad:


----------



## kmf (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad hats im rauen Straßenverkehr in Nürnberg auch schon zerlegt. Brauche hinten wohl eine neue Felge. Glücklicherweise habe ich mir erstmal ein recht günstiges Fahrrad zugelegt. Bin außerordentlich zufrieden damit.
> 
> Decathlon Rockrider 6.3 ist die genaue Bezechnung.
> http://www.decathlon.de/DE/rockrider-6-3-11523257/
> ...


Nur auf den Spaß kommts letztlich drauf an, und nicht wie teuer ein Rad ist. 

Aber wer so viele Geländekilometer im Jahr zurücklegt und wie ich nicht gerade zur leichtgewichtigen Fraktion gehört, muss dann einen erhöhten Verschleiß in Kauf nehmen. Dann ist es schon sinnvoll auf etwas bessere Komponenten zu setzen, zumal ich schon eine günstige Gabel innerhalb kurzer Zeit (4 Wochen :p) ausgelutscht hab. Die beiden Marzocchis, die ich hab, die Marathon S und die Marathon Race sind für meine Belange eigentlich perfekte Gabeln und verdauen mit entsprechendem Setup auch ganz locker mein Gewicht.


----------



## kmf (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

aber wenig Radfahrer hier ... :eek:

Mal ein ganz aktuelles Pix vom Red Bull. Von heute nachmittag. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## tbird (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ah hier sind ja auch ein paar biker unterwegs 

muss ich meinen hobel auch mal vorstellen hier ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub so langsam ist alles, was mal an dem bike war, ersetzt worden gegen neues 

ich fahre seit oktober letztes jahr durch die gegend, ~6000km hab ich seit dem hinter mir gelassen und es werden wöchentlich etwa 150 mehr 

ich fahre hauptsächlich CC, Touren und viele Trails, weils spass macht. 

bei gelegenheit gibts mal nen ordentliches outdoor-pic (ich ändere das hier dann...)


----------



## kmf (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hut ab! 

Solch ein Pensum schaff ich bei weitem nicht, obwohl ich auch den Winter über durchtrainiere. Dann ist es zwar nur auf den Samstag reduziert, aber so zwischen 50 u. 70 km kommen da immer zusammen. Die Woche über wegen Zeitmangel max 50 km. Dazu kommen etwa 10h Spinning. 

Jo und ein schönes Rädchen hast du.  Ziemlich viel XTR. 

Evtl. leg ich mir im neuen Jahr, dann aber erst im Spätherbst auch ein Fully zu. Weiß noch ned, ob ich mir dann nur einen Rahmenkit hole oder ein Komplettbike. Weil ich hab fast alle Komponenten (nagelneu) für ein komplettes Bike hier als Ersatzteile vorätig.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo ich bin früher auch ganz oft Rad gefahren, so 10-30 Kilometer am Tag. 10 warens wenn ich nur zur Schule fuhr und wenn ich nochmal in die Stadt bin, sinds dann ein paar mehr geworden 
Ja und wie immer gilt: wenn man sein Rad viel nutzt, lieber teuer kaufen, sonst kauft man doppelt.
Ich hab mein Rahmen nach ca 5 Jahren hinüber bekommen und ich wiege nur 60kg  ein Glück gabs 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen. Jetzt hab ich nen neuen  der sieht besser aus.
So unten sind die Bilder anghängt. Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen den Riss(der ging auf der anderen Seite auch noch so weit rum) in meinen alten Rahmen und das 3. ist der neue.

@ tbird 
schickes Rad hätte gerne einige Komponenten von dir ^^


----------



## Janny (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hm, dan steuer ich auch mal was bei, ich hab nen Fahrradführerschein, und kann Fahrrad fahren. 

und das ist mein derzeitiges gefährt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delious (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Fully wurde geklaut und den Spinner haben die nie gekriegt, war aber auch klar.
Als ich mein Bike noch hatte bin ich so ca 3500 km im Jahr gefahren.

Hab mir aber fest vorgenommen mir im Frühjahr wieder eins zu kaufen, hier mal der Nachfolger meines Bikes*heul* ich hatte aber 200er discs drin nicht wie der hier 160er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blueman (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Bike 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tbird (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ah hier gibts ja doch noch den einen oder anderen MTBler 

@blueman: bei dem bulls kannst aber auch noch n bissl was tunen ... katalogbikes sind langweilig *G*


----------



## Altteileverwender (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahr auch sehr gern Mountainbike 

Hab nur momentan kein bild von meinem Bike is von Cube schon bissal älter so 2 Jahre.
Aber jetzt im Winter steht des auch nur rum...
Fahr jetzt mit sonem schönen alten 3-gang Fahrrad rum 

Wohn in München und da kann man richtig Geil an der Isar lang fahrn gibts geile mountainbike Wege wenn man weiß wo


----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

3gang-bike? omfg das könnte ich nicht mehr 

hier in ulm gibbet hunderte kilometer trails ... wenn man weiss wo man suchen muss. ich glaub ich sau mich heute auf der heimfahrt wieder ordentlich ein


----------



## kmf (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Altteileverwender schrieb:


> ...
> Wohn in München und da kann man richtig Geil an der Isar lang fahrn gibts geile mountainbike Wege wenn man weiß wo


Kenn mich mit der Topographie rund um bzw. in München ned so aus. An der Isar entlang - isses da ned bissel flach alles?


----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

leckomio is das matschig draussen ^^

ich hab mich grad eben so RICHTIG eingesaut  das bike steht grad im flur auf ner plane und trocknet  vor sich hin 

jaja ... wer sein bike liebt der pflegt


----------



## Altteileverwender (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dann mach dich mal ans schrubben sonst trocknet der ganze Schmodder noch ein 

Also man kann es jetzt so sehn es ist nicht wie in den Bergen (is ja net weit weg), aber da mal schnell ne Bike tour machen des geht Super genug Hügel gibt es aufjeden Fall...
Also das schlaucht schon ganz schön da ständig hoch-runter-hoch-runter aber macht total viel Spaß.

Naja wie schon gesagt  der 3-gang-bike is auch nur schnell zu Freunden fahrn oder sonst was ....


----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mein bike hat ja getrocknet weils vorher mit dem schlauch (nuja ... badewanne und duschkopf) abgespritzt worden ist  is längst wieder sauber und gelenke sowie kette geölt 

ich hoff nächste woche ist trockener ...


----------



## cookie (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab nen bald 15 Jahre altes MB von GT. Bis auf den Rahmen, Gabel und die Felgen ist da auch nichts mehr wirklich original, aber da ich mich so sehr an den für heutige Verhältnisse langen Rahmen gewöhnt habe, bleibt mir fast nichts anderes übrig, als es gut zu pflegen und eben die Teile zu ersetzen, die im Laufe der Zeit nimmer wollen. Mein terrain ist aber eh mehr die Stadt und schnelles Fahren, insofern bin ich mit diesem Zwitter aus Renn- und MB schon ganz gut aufgehoben.


----------



## tbird (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bild von gestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mFuSE (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



McZonk schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> Das Auto kann einem eben nicht den Spass nehmen, etwas im Wald bei guter Luft umherzuräubern.
> 
> Bulls 8505 Disc Hardtail. Hat meine 70kg bisher einwandfrei gehalten, lediglich das Tretlager kommt jetzt langsam etwas lauter daher und die Bremsklötze sind runter :mad:



Hey ... Im Wald rumräubern geht mit nem Auto genausogut 



sry, der musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tbird (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Hey ... Im Wald rumräubern geht mit nem Auto genausogut



auf den wegen, die wir fahren, hast sogar schon midm motorrad probleme, also vergiss mal ganz schnell das auto


----------



## mFuSE (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sooo genau sollte man mein Posting nicht nehmen


----------



## tbird (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dacht ich mir schon! 

so...ich hau dann mal ab zum fachhändler ... mein freilauf ist mir gestern auf der tour "eingefroren" ... der soll da mal neues fett reinmachen


----------



## kmf (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



tbird schrieb:


> Bild von gestern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Bild. 

War gestern auch mit dem Rad im Wald. Bloß bei uns hats nur geregnet.


----------



## kmf (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



tbird schrieb:


> dacht ich mir schon!
> 
> so...ich hau dann mal ab zum fachhändler ... mein freilauf ist mir gestern auf der tour "eingefroren" ... der soll da mal neues fett reinmachen


Das macht man selbst: 

Zahnkranz abmontieren
Marmeladeglas mit Schraubdeckel 3/4 voll mit zähflüssigem Getriebeöl
Rad breitseitig mit dem Freilauf reintauchen
1 Minute warten
Raus damit und mit einem Lappen überschüssiges Öl aufnehmen
Marmeladeglas verschließen und für die nächste Anwendung wegstellen
Zahnkranz wieder montieren


----------



## tbird (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hat sich eh erledigt mit dem freilauf ... der ist defekt, jetzt hab ich nen fixie ...


----------



## AMDSempron (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gestern war ich unterwegs:
http://daten-lager.net/files/file1199111827CIMG0001.JPG
http://daten-lager.net/files/file1199111848CIMG0002.JPG

Ziemliche Sauerei gewesen


----------



## tbird (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

huiui ... das sieht ja herb aus 

ich hab mir zwischenzeitlich neue Laufräder besorgt und schon montiert: Mavic Crossmax Enduro ... auf das es "ewig" halte  (zumindest bis meine Crossmax ST da sind )


----------



## kmf (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Gestern war ich unterwegs:
> http://daten-lager.net/files/file1199111827CIMG0001.JPG
> http://daten-lager.net/files/file1199111848CIMG0002.JPG
> 
> Ziemliche Sauerei gewesen


Trocknen lassen, fällt dann von alleine ab.  

Im Moment sieht mein Winterbike permanent so zugesaut aus. 



tbird schrieb:


> huiui ... das sieht ja herb aus
> 
> ich hab mir zwischenzeitlich neue Laufräder besorgt und schon montiert: Mavic Crossmax Enduro ... auf das es "ewig" halte  (zumindest bis meine Crossmax ST da sind )


An den Enduros hast du bestimmt recht lange Freude. Sind super Räder auch wenns mal etwas härter zu Sache geht. 
Die Crossmax ST wären mir pers. zu schade fürs Gelände. Außerdem kosten die mir auch zu viel.


----------



## tbird (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> An den Enduros hast du bestimmt recht lange Freude. Sind super Räder auch wenns mal etwas härter zu Sache geht.


 jepp, habs bei den ersten beiden ausfahrten schon gemerkt, geile räder!



> Die Crossmax ST wären mir pers. zu schade fürs Gelände. Außerdem kosten die mir auch zu viel.


 nix is zu schade fürs gelände  ich würd auch mit einem 12000-euro-carbonhobel ins gelände und es dort krachen lassen 

teuer sind sie, das stimmt. aber die optik ist so geil und der support durch meinen händler grenzenlos


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Man muss nicht immer nur fahren ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tbird (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

manual?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nein, das war ein Backwheelhop, meine Kamera hätte einen Manual gar nicht einfangen können weil es sonst unscharf wäre  zu lange Belichtungszeit.
Ich hab mich aber, seit dem mein alter Rahmne kaputt war, gebessert und mach nicht mehr ganz so extreme Sachen wie Früher. Ich benutze das Rad fast ausschließlich fürs A nach B fahren.
MFG


----------



## tbird (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nice  

solche tricks sind nichts für mich. mir reichts, wenn ich aufm serpentinentrail das hinterrad versetzen und über einen baumstamm bunnyhoppen kann


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

siehst du, das ist mir wieder rum zu krass, ich fahre nämlich nicht gerne sehr schnell (vorallendingen im Gelände) 
Naja wie gesagt die Zeiten sind vorbei, ein kaputter Rahmen reicht (auch wenn er auf Garantie ersetzt wurde) und der Riss war schon sehr krass. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenigstens hab ich durch den Spaß einen neuen Rahmen und ein besser Gefühl fürs Rad bekommen 
MFG


----------



## tbird (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

HUCH wie ist denn das passiert?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das ist ein Ermüdungsbruch gewesen. Naja wie gesagt ich hab mal ein paar extremere Sachen als den Backwheelhop gemacht 
Es gab Zeiten, da bin ich zweimal die Woche in ne Halle gefahren und bin dann mit anderen Trial gefahren und auch von Sachen herunterghüpft die deutlich höher als 1 m waren. Und halt ganz oft noch so in der Stadt immer nach Herausforderungen zum hoch und runterspringen gesucht. 
Da ist halt dann irgendwann der Rahmen hin gewesen und das obwohl ich keine Federgabel drinne hatte und der Rahmen nicht grade unstabil war.


----------



## tbird (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ermüdungsbruch .... wie ich das kenne -.-

hatte ich nun schon zwei hinten an der kettenstrebe ... irgendwie scheinen die trails zu böse für den rahmen zu sein


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mit dem gleichen Rad/Rahmen welches du jetzt hast dem Bulls? Wenn ja ist das ja richtig böse, denn dein Rad war nicht billig.
MFG


----------



## tbird (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Mit dem gleichen Rad/Rahmen welches du jetzt hast dem Bulls? Wenn ja ist das ja richtig böse, denn dein Rad war nicht billig.
> MFG



das rad ansich ist nicht billig, aber der rahmen. ist anscheinend für solch eine (dauer-)belastung nicht ausgelegt 

nuja mir wurscht, solange immer wieder auf garantie ersetzt wird. irgendwann lass ich mir die kohle für den rahmen mal ausbezahlen und kauf mir nen gescheiten (auch leichteren) rahmen


----------



## kmf (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab heut mit meinen Vereinskollegen bei kühlen 7° die neue Saison bei etwas Nieselregen begonnen. Trotz lädiertem Knie knapp 75km Gelände bin ich mitgeradelt, dabei 1x platt und 1x gestürzt. 

Die neue Saison fängt ja mal super an.


----------



## tbird (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Stürze sind beim MTB-Fahren leider fast immer inbegriffen -.- Besonders wenn mans n bissl krachen lässt ...

Radeln im Verein ... welche Vorteile hat man dabei?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



tbird schrieb:


> Radeln im Verein ... welche Vorteile hat man dabei?



Also ich kann mir da Vorstellen, dass man sich um das drumherum nicht so viele Gedanken machen muss, sondern sich mehr auf das radeln konzenrtieren kann. 
Sprich bei Ausflügen, Hotel Buchungen, Strecken suchen usw. Der Verein organsiert das und du bezahlst deinen Mitgliedsbeitrag und setzt dich dann an den gedeckten Tisch 

Achso man ist kein echter Radler ohne Stürze 
MFG


----------



## tbird (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir da Vorstellen, dass man sich um das drumherum nicht so viele Gedanken machen muss, sondern sich mehr auf das radeln konzenrtieren kann.
> Sprich bei Ausflügen, Hotel Buchungen, Strecken suchen usw. Der Verein organsiert das und du bezahlst deinen Mitgliedsbeitrag und setzt dich dann an den gedeckten Tisch



gut bei mehrtagesausflügen und -touren kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. aber bei normalen "bis 100km touren" glaub ich ned dasses da vorteile gibt 

ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



tbird schrieb:


> gut bei mehrtagesausflügen und -touren kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. aber bei normalen "bis 100km touren" glaub ich ned dasses da vorteile gibt
> 
> ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren




Jo stimmt da wirst du wohl Recht haben, für ne 1 tagestour ist es sicherlich nicht sinnvoll.
Außer man will vielleicht Profi MTBler werden und der Verein stellt dann Ersatzschläuche, Gabeln etc. dann lohnt sich das dann. Aber da muss man sicherlich schon einiges aufm Kasten haben, das man überhaupt erst in den Verein darf oder reiche Eltern 
MFG


----------



## tbird (12. März 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie, hier schreibt ja gar keiner mehr?!

na da muss ich dem mal entgegenwirken *g*

gestern is meine juicy ultimate angekommen 

bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte *G*

alte magura julie (komplett mit scheiben, adapter, schrauben):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun die avid juicy ultimate (komplett mit scheiben, adapter, schrauben):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal einzeln: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste ich natürlich gleich mal ranbauen, und einfahren. erstes erlebnis: MANN IST DAS EIN ANKER!! hat mich fast gemault *g* hier mal ein paar impressionen der ersten ausfahrt *G*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



comments? :bigok:


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schöne Fotos.
mal ne Frage: Bekommt man diesen "Ankereffekt" auch weg? 
Für die V-Brake gibt es da ja solche Dinger die man davor schaltet...


----------



## tbird (12. März 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hä?

das mit dem "anker" war auf die bremsleistung bezogen, die ein mehrfaches derer meiner alten bremse beträgt. die dosierbarkeit ist aber viel viel besser als bei meiner alten bremse, also ist das nicht schlecht, sondern ganz im gegenteil, sogar sehr sehr gut!

die teile bei den vbrakes nennen sich "brake booster" uns sollen eben für NOCH MEHR bremspower sorgen, in dem sie die kräfte der bremse aufnehmen und damit den rahmen verstärken.

vbrakes sind aber leider auch schlechter dosierbar als scheibenbremsen, vielleicht meinst du das? wenn ja, das ist eben konstruktionsbedingt und lässt sich nicht wirklich ändern ... eben nur durch den wechsel auf eine scheibenbremse.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. März 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich finde "Anker" sollte man aber nicht als Synonym für eine gut dosierbare Bremse benutzen. Und mit diesen Teile für die VBrake meinte ich nicht die Booster sondern Teile die man auf/um den Bortenzug (<- wie schreibt man das?), direkt vor der Bremse, montiert werden um die schlechte Dosierbarkeit zu verbessern und damit den "Ankereffekt" (sofortiges blockieren) zu verhindern.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> den Bortenzug (<- wie schreibt man das?)



Fast richtig es schreibt sich Bowdenzug 

Was der Riese meint ist glaube ich das hier bzw. es sieht so ähnlich aus  habe aber kein Bild gefunden. Das Teil wird vor dir Röhrchen hier gebastelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## L0cke (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so eins vom meinen bikes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So dann will ich auch mal mein Bike hier zeigen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da is alles noch original dran und das bleibt auch erst mal so. als schüler hat man es nicht so mit dem geld .


----------



## Imens0 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mein bike:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


billig-rad aber für mich tuts das. ich fahre eigentlich nur zum spaß durch die gegend. für rennen müsst ich ein bisschen mehr trainieren.


----------



## L0cke (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal mein Bike hier zeigen
> da is alles noch original dran und das bleibt auch erst mal so. als schüler hat man es nicht so mit dem geld .


mach doch  ferienjop, oder aushilfe, da kommt auch einiges rumm


----------



## L0cke (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Imens0 schrieb:


> mein bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




besser als jedes baumarkt oder neu-ebayrad für 300euro


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> mach doch  ferienjop, oder aushilfe, da kommt auch einiges rumm



ist ja nicht so dass ich so etwas nicht mach nur landet das geld immer sso schnell im PC. so schnell kann ich manchmal nicht mal gucken.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi,

bräuchte in 1-2 Monaten nen Bike, was etwas robuster ist und viele KM im Jahr abspulen soll (Weg zur Arbeit etc.).

Was gibts da günstiges? Wichtig ist, dass es keine Federung hat, damit komme ich einfach nicht klar. So nen 28er Herrenrad ödet mich auch an, ich steh da lieber auf 26er BMX oder MTB.

Preisgrenze liegt so bei 300-400, lieber wären mir aber 200. Muss dem Gesetz entsprechend ausgerüstet sein, ich bin Azubi bei den Gesetzeshütern 

Nicht schlagen, wenn die Preisvorstellung nicht passt... Bin halt nur nen Azubi der jetzt auch noch ne Wohnung bezahlen muss.


----------



## L0cke (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ist ja nicht so dass ich so etwas nicht mach nur landet das geld immer sso schnell im PC. so schnell kann ich manchmal nicht mal gucken.



selbstbeherschung , bishher hab ich mir alle 3-5 jahre nen neuen Pc gekauft, und nur was repariert wenn es klaputt war, auserdem kann man sich wenn man aufrüstet auch gut gebrauchtteile holen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bräuchte in 1-2 Monaten nen Bike, was etwas robuster ist und viele KM im Jahr abspulen soll (Weg zur Arbeit etc.).
> 
> ...



lass mal ich habe es nicht viel leichter als schüler 

Ich werde mal versuchen dir zu helfen. So bald ich was finde hörst von mir .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ marbus16 

Kona Dew (2008)

vielleicht ist das ja etwas das dich anspricht.


----------



## Marbus16 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @ marbus16
> 
> Kona Dew (2008)
> 
> vielleicht ist das ja etwas das dich anspricht.


schlecht isses ja nicht... nur such ich eher was mit nem höhreren Lenker, so renns-style gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> schlecht isses ja nicht... nur such ich eher was mit nem höhreren Lenker, so renns-style gefällt mir nicht so




Dann solltest du vielleicht mal in einem Fahrradlade in deiner Nähe nach fragen ob die dir so etwas zusammen stellen können, denn ein MTB ohne Federgabe gibt es wohl nur noch im Baumarkt und die sind einfach nur sch****. Also ganz und gar nicht empfehlenswert. Ein gute Bikehändler macht dir ein Angebot für um die 300 mit V-Brakes und 24 Shimano Deore Gangschaltung. Zumindest meiner hier um die Ecke würde so etwas für mich machen.
lass hören wenn du etwas gefunden hast.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## kmf (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gestern ... - Sabine Spitz allein auf weiter Flur auf dem Weg zur Europameisterin in St.Wendel.  

Bild zeigt sie kurz vor der Stadionseinfahrt, etwa 2-300m vorm Ziel.

Am Samstag haben meine Vereinskollegen und ich eine Runde auf dem Kurs abgespult. Sind ja bloß etwas über 7 km, aber total brutal ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey kmf sag mal fährst du etwas in einem Verein?


----------



## kmf (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hatte gestern einen Unfall mit dem Bike. Bei einer schnellen Abfahrt bin ich mit dem Lenkerhörnchen an einem durch Windbruch herrabhängenden Ast eingeharkt und kopfüber über den Lenker abgestiegen. So sieht mein Trikot aus. * siehe angehängtes Bild.

Bin mit der rechten Schulter aufgeschlagen und dabei hab ich mir neben Hautabschürfungen an Knie, Ellenbogen und Knöchel eine Fraktur am rechten Schlüsselbein und einer Rippe in Brusthöhe zugezogen. Morgen komm ich unters Messer, weil ein Teil des Knochens abgekippt ist und operativ gerichtet werden muss. Am Wochenende darf dir in Deutschland nichts passieren, da bist du immer der Gearschte.

Mit dem Biken ist es erst mal Schluss. 

/edit

Das Rad hat auch ein bissel was abbekommen. Das Hörnchen mit dem ich eingaharkt bin. Genauer untersuchen werd ich es dann, wenn's mir wieder etwas besser geht.


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

gute besserung


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Es heißt nicht umsonst: Sport ist Mord.  

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Schlüsselbeinbruch und Biken ist der Hammer. Da muss man länger pausieren. Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## Fabian (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe auch mein Bike aus´m Sweirad feld,weil ich leider als Schüler nicht über ein zu großes Budget verfüge
Radel immer zur Schule,mit 2 Bergen,meine zeiten werden immer besser.
Schaffe die strecke jetzt in 20 min.,wobei ich immer gegenwind habe
#Bei uns haben wir nen paar geile Stellen zum fahren,einen alten Steinbruch,nene großen,hügeligen Wald und nen Paar geile Abfahrten


----------



## Fabian (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ach ja,von mir auch gute besserung
#Mir ist mal im Wald nen ast in eine der Speichen vom hinterrad rein,ihr wisst ja wie das dann weitergeht
Naja,das fahrrad ist dann mit dem lenker gegen nen Baum geknallt,der Horn war Komplett verbogen,und die Hintere felge war echt am arsch(sorry für die Ausdrucksweise)
Aber mein Fahrrad hält mit der neuen Felge jetzt sehrgut,bis auf die normalen verschleißsachen.Mantel,bremsklötze,Schauch,(ja das Mit dem Löchern ist schon so ne sache bei mir)


----------



## kmf (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Habs überstanden! 

Mir gehts eigentlich wieder recht gut. Ok, der rechte Arm ist im Moment noch zu nix zu gebrauchen, aber das wird ja wieder. In spätestene 14 Tagen sitz ich wieder auf'm Bike. Wetten? 

Auf der Rolle hab ich die ersten km eh schon abgespult. Nur von dem Rad runterkommen macht noch ein paar Probleme.


----------



## kmf (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Genau 3 Wochen 2 Tage, so lange hats gedauert bis ich wieder mit dem Bike fahren konnte. Im Moment geht zwar nur Straße oder gutbefahrbare Waldwege ohne Schlaglöcher. 

Gestern hab ich dann endlich mein neues Bike beim Händler abgeholt. 

Heute gewinnt Deutschland. Hach, der Sommer kann kommen ... 

Mein altes Scott - letztes Bild - mein ehemaliges Winterbike, hab ich diese Woche endlich verkauft.


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur schnellen Genesung. Schickes Bike hast du dir da geholt. Ich werde meinen Scott Boliden auch mal in einer Woche hier posten. Im Moment bin ich leider wegen Prüfungen etwas im Stress. ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schön wenn man wieder fahren kann nich? das Bike is ja wirklich mal der hammer . ich hätte auch gerne so eine Geschoss aber als Schüler muss ich Abstriche machen, leider.


----------



## kmf (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> schön wenn man wieder fahren kann nich? das Bike is ja wirklich mal der hammer . ich hätte auch gerne so eine Geschoss aber als Schüler muss ich Abstriche machen, leider.


Ich weiß ned, aber ich glaub mit Schüler und so hat das wenig zu tun. Wer 3000€ für ein Bike ausgibt, muss man schon was an der Klatsche haben.  Jedenfalls ist das die Meinung meiner Frau.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich weiß ned, aber ich glaub mit Schüler und so hat das wenig zu tun. Wer 3000€ für ein Bike ausgibt, muss man schon was an der Klatsche haben.  Jedenfalls ist das die Meinung meiner Frau.



Ich darf mir auch öfters anhören das ich eine klatsche hab. Und? stört mich nicht weil ich weiß das es so ist. Eingeständnisse sind schon was feines. Aber 3000 Ocken ... eijeijei ... und das mit nur 50€ Taschengeld? Okay beides weit von einandere entfernt.
Naja dann Pflege dein Bike mal schön und geniesse es da mit zu fahren.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hmmm, na gut. Dann muss ich wohl dazu stehen, dass ich ne Klatsche habe. Macht ja nix.


----------



## Haekksler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so hier is mal mein bike :

canyon iowa sport 2006


----------



## Elkhife (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich glaub ich muss meins auch ma fotographiere. Is ein älterer Cube Rahmen mit sram Schaltwerk. Weiss grad aber nicht die genau Bezeichnung, ist das Vorgängermodell der x0.


----------



## Bjoern (4. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein 2008 Stumpjumper muss zu mir in die Wohnung.
Bitte entschuldigt die Unordnung 

Greetz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bjoern schrieb:


> Mein 2008 Stumpjumper muss zu mir in die Wohnung.
> Bitte entschuldigt die Unordnung
> 
> Greetz




Als PCGH Redakteur verdient man wohl nicht schlecht.
ich glaub ich hab das schon mal gesagt, oder?

Aber echt mal geiles Bike. Ich hatte auch gerne mal was zu downhill'n oder mal um mal ordentlich durch'n Wald zu krachen. aber ich bin hallt nur Schüler...


----------



## Bjoern (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich ärgere mich momentan nur, dass ich mir kein reines Downhill-Bike geholt habe. Mit dem Stumpy geht zwar schon was, aber DH oder Freeride-Bikes haben ca. 200mm Federweg, den sie auch brauchen. Da sind die 120mm vom Stumpjumper etwas unterdimensioniert. Das ist eher ein Cross-Country-Bike. mit 12 Kg kommt man den Berg auch leichter rauf  DH und FR wiegen 17 bis 20 Kg. Aber bei den geilen Strecken und Bikeparks hier bin echt versucht mein neues Bike nächstes Jahr in Zahlung zu geben 


Greetz


----------



## kmf (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Stumpi und auch mein Red Bull stehen nur noch in meinem Bastelzimmer, seit in unserer Nachbarschaft vor einiger Zeit ein hochwertiges Bike aus der Garage entwendet wurde.

Wie ich sehe hast du dir das Comp zugelegt. Ich stand Ende Mai auch vor der Entscheidung, hab dann aber doch zum Expert gegriffen, welches bereits über Brain und eine geringfügig bessere Ausstattung verfügt.

Wie bist du mit dem Bike zufrieden? 

Meines hat schon ein paar Kinderkrankheiten an den Tag gelegt, die ich ihm aber mit großzügiger Unterstützung von Biker's Point und Specialized abgewöhnt hab. 

Dazu zählten:

rutschende Sattelstütze, wegen zu großer Fertigungstoleranz
Speichenbruch an der Zahnkranzseite
ausgerissenes Gewinde am Sattelschnellspanner
rubbelnde Hinterradbremse
SRAM Kettenschloss harkt

Ersetzt wurden bisher die Sattelstütze. Da ist jetzt eine feine Race Face Next SL Carbonstütze 400mm lg drin. 

Die Mutter des Sattelschnellspanners hab ich mir selbst aus besserem Werkstoff gefertigt. Die hält jetzt.

Die Zahnkranzseite des DT-Swiss Hinterrades hab ich komplett mit Speichen 1,8 dick neu eingespeicht, vorher waren da nur 1,5er Speichen drin. Total unsinniger Leichtbau bei so einem Rad. 

Dadurch ist jetzt auch das Bremsrubbeln hinten komplett verschwunden.

Die SRAM Kette hab ich gegen eine XTR/Dura Ace Kette getauscht, weil des SRAM Verbindungsglied wahrscheinlich meinem Pedaldruck nicht gewachsen war und sich geringfügig verformt hat. Was wiederum einen hakelnden und springenden Kettentrieb zur Folge hatte.

Beim Kauf wurden bereits folgende Teile getauscht (war im Kaufpreis inbegriffen):

vorne eine 203er Bremsscheibe + Adapter
die 185er Scheibe wanderte ans Hinterrad

Diese Teile hab ich später auf eigene Kosten getauscht:

Seriensattel gegen Selle Italila SLK
Deore Kassette gegen eine XT Kassette

Trotz der nervigen Defekte bin ich mit dem Bike jetzt hochzufrieden und möchte es nicht mehr missen. 

Bikeparks gibt es bei uns nicht. Dafür aber die beiden Profi-Mountainbikestrecken in St.Wendel und die in St. Ingbert. Die sind ganz schön anspruchsvoll und reichen mir in ihrem Schwierigkeitsgrad allemal. 

Daneben gibt es hier neben den normalen Waldwegen noch 2 permanente Jedermanns-Bikestrecken, die auch teilweise recht fordernd sind. Aber dennoch in keinem einzigen Teilstück ein DH- oder FR-Bike fordern. Für Anfänger oder leicht Fortgeschrittene vielleicht. 



Bjoern schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich momentan nur, dass ich mir kein reines Downhill-Bike geholt habe.
> ...
> Aber bei den geilen Strecken und Bikeparks hier bin echt versucht mein neues Bike nächstes Jahr in Zahlung zu geben
> 
> ...


Da machst du viel zu viel Verlust. Wer so viel Geld für ein Bike auszugeben bereit ist, kauft sich das meistens neu.

Auf dem 1. Bild ist der neue Sattel und die Carbonstütze abgebildet, auf dem 2. die getauschte Kassette nebst Kette. Auf dem 3. die geile, klitzekleine Lezyne-Pumpe, die ich mir gerade zugelegt hab.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@kmf
was is'n das für ne Satteltasche?


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also mein Bike ist recht unspektakulär aber ich liebe es... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist noch das Modell von 2007, hab es im April diesen Jahres gekauft...
Und ja das Fahrrad steht in meiner Wohnung wenn ich nicht gerade damit fahre.... mir wurden dafür einfach schon zu viele Fahrräder geklaut (3 1/2 um genau zu sein -.- und alle waren ver-/angeschlossen)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> also mein Bike ist recht unspektakulär aber ich liebe es...




Wann wird geheiratet?

ne mal im ernst 'unspektakulär'? du hast bestimmt schon ne XL oder gar ne XT Ausstattung und ich hab nur ne Alivio/Deore Mischung. dann hast du disc's ich nur V-Brake's und dann hast du platz für zwei Getränkehalter ich nur für einen. 
Ich merke grade wieder das ich nur Schüler bin.

Edit: @ Bjoern
So was hier vllt.?
Canyon | Torque | FRX 9.0


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Bjoern (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi kmf,

insgesamt bin ich super zufrieden mit dem Bike, aber ganz von kleineren Defekten bin ich auch nicht verschont geblieben. Das Bremsrubbeln tritt bei mir auch seit ca. einem Monat auf. Fieses Geräusch und Vibrationen durch's ganze Bike, bei längerem kräftigem Bremsen. 

Dann war da noch ein Dämpfer-Knacken, das der Dealer meines Vertrauens (Adrenalin), aber bei der Erstinspektion entfernt hat. 

Vorne 203er Scheibe und hinten 185mm waren ab Werk schon verbaut. Die kleinen Crankbros.-Pedale habe ich beim Kauf gegen größere (Mallet) ausgetauscht. Und die Sattelstütze noch vor Ort beim Downhill gekürzt, nachdem ich zwei Mal über den Lenker gegangen bin. Danach ging's super und sturzfrei.

Gebraucht Kaufen (DH) ist eigentlich auch nicht mein Ding, aber allein durch Dämpfer und Gabel sind diese Teile unglaublich teuer. Mal sehen was ich mache. 

Rückblickend würde ich mir aber vermutlich lieber DH-Bike von Norco oder ein Specialized Demo holen. Aber das liegt gewiss nicht am Stumpjumper, sondern lediglich am Einsatzgebiet. Vielleicht finde ich ja auch jemanden, der vom DH auf ein CC- oder Touren-Bike umsteigen will. 

Greetz


Edit @Nichtraucher: Yoh das geht schon in die richtige Richtung. Will nur vorne 200mm Doppelbrücken-Gabel haben. Canyons Preis-/Leistungs ist ungeschlagen, aber ich hab jetzt schon so viele nette Kontakte bei ein paar local-dealern, dass ich denen gerne den Gefallen tue. gibt auch gute Preise und immer Support. Die fahren auch regelmäßig bei uns mit.


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hehe mein "schülerrad" war damals eins von Rotor (generator-radsport) war mit marzzochi (schreibt man das so?) mx comp eta, deore, und magura hs-33  ausgestattet =D aber das wurde mir entwendet (1 1/2 meiner 3 1/2 geklauten bikes =/ )

also ausstattung ist bis auf die rapidfire lx schalthebel xt, die scheibenbremsen sind von formula one =D und Getränkehalter mit passenden Trinkflaschen sollte ich mir echt mal wieder zulegen =/

aber leider fehlt mir atm die Zeit um mal bissl ins gestrüpp damit zu fahren =/


----------



## Bjoern (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier fährt übrigens mein Opa:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liMY7spUNrQ


----------



## kmf (5. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @kmf
> was is'n das für ne Satteltasche?


Guckst du hier: Lezyne Caddy - Action Sports-Bike Onlineshop




Bjoern schrieb:


> Hier fährt übrigens mein Opa:


Ganz gut drauf dein Opa. 
Manche Szenen sind sogar spektakulär. Aber wenn man genau hinschaut ...


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe mich heute erbarmt und meinen Boliden wieder rennfertig gemacht. Jetzt kann ich am Wochenende schön gepflegt durch ein paar Wälder pflügen.
Danach wird dann wieder geputzt - kein Wunder bei dem Wetter momentan. ^^

Kurze Eckdaten:
Scott Strike FX von 2001 / komplett aus Einzelteilen gebaut / 10,2 kg leicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute erbarmt und meinen Boliden wieder rennfertig gemacht. Jetzt kann ich am Wochenende schön gepflegt durch ein paar Wälder pflügen.
> Danach wird dann wieder geputzt - kein Wunder bei dem Wetter momentan. ^^
> 
> Kurze Eckdaten:
> ...






ALTER SCHWEDE ne voll XTR Ausstattung... das aber 2001? hätte ich dem Bike nicht angesehen. Das gute Stück muss damals ja nen Vermögen gekostet haben


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Habe so nach und nach über drei Jahre investiert. Zwischendurch halt immer Altteile verwendet, damit ich fahren konnte. Für mich ist das Rad so eine Art Gesamtkunstwerk, fertig ist es aber noch nicht ganz.


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich fahr auch sehr gerne Rad.
mein jetziges ist aber schon richtig sc*****
habe schon angst treppen runter zufahren oder bunny hopps zu machen
wenn doch nur die kohle dafür da wär.
so ein geiler rahm kostet ja schon ganz schön was

HILFE^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



heartcell schrieb:


> ich fahr auch sehr gerne Rad.
> mein jetziges ist aber schon richtig sc*****
> habe schon angst treppen runter zufahren oder bunny hopps zu machen
> wenn doch nur die kohle dafür da wär.
> ...



Frage bei deinem örtlichen Händler(n) nach gebrauchten Bikes. da kann man manches mal nen richtiges Schnäppchen machen

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Habe so nach und nach über drei Jahre investiert. Zwischendurch halt immer Altteile verwendet, damit ich fahren konnte. Für mich ist das Rad so eine Art Gesamtkunstwerk, fertig ist es aber noch nicht ganz.




und trotzdem nen Haufen Kohle auf zwei Rädern. 
Putzt du dein Bike eigentlich nach jeder Tour? auch wenns mal "nur" durch die Stadt ging?

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Einer meiner besten Kumpel ist Fahrradhändler, also alles zum EK eingekauft. 

Ja, ich putze das Ding nach jeder Tour, wo es staubig oder schlammig war. Pflege ist wichtig, denn Staub und Dreck sind Gift für die ganzen Titan und Carbonteile. Und bevor es teuer wird, putze ich lieber. Wenn es mal "nur" zum Biergarten geht natürlich nicht. Frauen stehen doch auf "dirty" Jungs oder?


----------



## rabensang (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein  altes Bike hab ich leider durch einen Autounfall verloren. R.I.P. 

Ghost FR Northshore günstig kaufen im Online-Shop oder per Versand Händler Discount. Ghost FR Northshore billig bestellen, Kauf oder Verkauf.

Danach hab ich mir aus geldmangel das Ghost ASX 5100 gekauft.

Aktuelle Bilder folgen noch.




Wenns Anfang 2009 wieder gut mitm Geld aussieht geb ich mein ghost in Zahlung und hol mir ein ordentlichen Freerider mit guten Bergauf Eigenschaften.


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das war aber nen lecker Ding. Hast du es auch in Weiß gehabt? Schick!


----------



## rabensang (8. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja das Ding war Hammer. Erinner mich bloss nict dran

Die Farbe nannte sich Concrete, geht mehr so in die leicht gräulich/bläuliche Richtung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Einer meiner besten Kumpel ist Fahrradhändler, also alles zum EK eingekauft.



Hast du es gut



> Frauen stehen doch auf "dirty" Jungs oder?


Wie darf man das denn jetzt verstehen?

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Äh ja ...sagen wir mal so: Eindeutig zweideutig?!?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Äh ja ...sagen wir mal so: Eindeutig zweideutig?!?



okay das war jetzt eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjoern (9. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Einer meiner besten Kumpel ist Fahrradhändler, also alles zum EK eingekauft.
> 
> Ja, ich putze das Ding nach jeder Tour, wo es staubig oder schlammig war. Pflege ist wichtig, denn Staub und Dreck sind Gift für die ganzen Titan und Carbonteile. Und bevor es teuer wird, putze ich lieber. Wenn es mal "nur" zum Biergarten geht natürlich nicht. Frauen stehen doch auf "dirty" Jungs oder?



- nice

- Ich hab gedacht eine geschmeidige Schlammschlicht konserviert 


Die Downhill-Sache lässt mich nicht mehr los. Habe jetzt mal mit einem Freund getauscht und mir nach der 60km-Schlammtour heute seit Specialized Demo (Fotos & ungeputzt) für ein paar Wochen unter den Nagel gerissen. Morgen mal gespannt wie es sich mit dem 20kg-Hobel hüpfen lässt.


Greetz


----------



## McZonk (9. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, komme grad von der bald täglichen Strecke zurück. 24.43KM in 1 Stunde und 5min. Schnitt könnt ihr Euch ja ausrechnen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



McZonk schrieb:


> So, komme grad von der bald täglichen Strecke zurück. 24.43KM in 1 Stunde und 5min. Schnitt könnt ihr Euch ja ausrechnen



bin 4 km mehr in der gleichen zeit gefahren bei Gegenwind, Bergaufteilen und Waldstrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
@*Bjoern
geiles Bike das du dir da besorgt hast 
Bist du das aufm zweiten Bild? Wenn ja kannst du mir doch bestimmt auch sagen was das fürn Rucksack is. ich sehe da nämlich nen Trinksystem raus schauen

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Rucksack is bestimmt von Camelbak.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Rucksack is bestimmt von Camelbak.




mhh... naja weil ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir den hier hohle.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Brauchst du denn einen kompletten Rucksack oder nur einen Trinkrucksack, der ja viel kompakter ist?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn einen kompletten Rucksack oder nur einen Trinkrucksack, der ja viel kompakter ist?




nen kompletten. ich muss ja auch mal Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Essen, Luftpumpe usw. mitnehmen.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na dann bist du bei Dakine ganz gut bedient, zumal 3 Liter echt praktisch sind.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Na dann bist du bei Dakine ganz gut bedient, zumal 3 Liter echt praktisch sind.




ja. mal sehen vllt finde ich morgen noch was besseres inner city sonst wird der gekauft

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Bjoern (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> *
> @*Bjoern
> Bist du das aufm zweiten Bild? Wenn ja kannst du mir doch bestimmt auch sagen was das fürn Rucksack is. ich sehe da nämlich nen Trinksystem raus schauen
> 
> ...



Ne, das ist Uwe, der Owner des Demo.

Ich habe mir 2006 den großen Trans Alpine 30 von Deuter zugeleget: Deuter Sport GmbH & Co. KG

Da passt neben einer 3L-Trinkblase auch noch jede Menge anderes Zeug rein. Zum Beispiel Schlauch, Werkzeug und meine DSLR. Ich benutze den Rucksack eigentlich jeden Tag und bin voll zufrieden. 

Der Dakine sieht in dem Digital-Camouflage echt stylisch aus. Und die Bilder bescheinigen ihm echt gute Funktionalität. Damit machst Du bestimmt nichts falsch!

Ich überlege mir im Moment noch eine speziellen Trinkrucksack zu holen, weil kleiner und leichter. Wäre bestimmt eine Erleichterung, wenn man nur etwas zu Trinken und Kleinteile für eine Tour braucht. 


Greetz


----------



## rabensang (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab mir den Camelbak H.A.W.G. zugelegt.

Ist zwar nicht der größte RUcksack, passt aber genug essen und Zeugs für 1-2 Tage  Touren rein.  Hat glaub ich 20 Liter Volumen und noch net Klemmtasche die flexibel ist. 

Die 3 Liter Blast ist genau richtig. 

Ist extrem Komfortabel zu tragen (merkste kaum). Also für Touren genau richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Bjoern & rabensang

die sehen mir nen bissel groß aus. ich will mit dem Ding ja keine Wochenendfahrten machen sondern nur miene Touren machen und die beschränkten sich auf einen Tag.
mal sehen ob ich morgen noch inner City finde.


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @ Bjoern & rabensang
> 
> die sehen mir nen bissel groß aus. ich will mit dem Ding ja keine Wochenendfahrten machen sondern nur miene Touren machen und die beschränkten sich auf einen Tag.
> mal sehen ob ich morgen noch inner City finde.
> ...



Der Camelbak ist nicht sehr gross, der sieht aufm bild nur so aus.

Meine Freundin hat auchn Camelbak und das Ding is auch Hammer.

Also Camelbak kann ich nur  empfehlen.

Hab auch mal nach Deuter und so geguckt aber die waren net so besonders.


(is grad auf die schnelle net besser geworden und das was so weiss heraussticht is normal grau, war nur durchn Blitz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich meine groß nicht im Sinne von Höhe sondern im Sinne von dicke/tiefe. und dann sieht der auch sehr breit aus. aber er hat auch schön viele Möglichkeiten ihn zusammen zuziehen.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie gesagt sehr kompakt.


----------



## Bjoern (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @ Bjoern & rabensang
> 
> die sehen mir nen bissel groß aus. ich will mit dem Ding ja keine Wochenendfahrten machen sondern nur miene Touren machen und die beschränkten sich auf einen Tag.
> mal sehen ob ich morgen noch inner City finde.
> ...



Yoh, großer isser mein Deuter 
Ich find den verlinkten Dakine echt cool, aber auch nicht der kleinste (auf den Bildern). Am besten suchst Du Dir einen Laden mit großen Sortiment. Dann hat man auch viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. 


Greetz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab mal grade ne Interessengemeinschaft aufgemacht
Radfahrer - Hier sind wir

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns


LG
Nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

da bin ich doch sofort dabei


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bjoern schrieb:


> Yoh, großer isser mein Deuter
> Ich find den verlinkten Dakine echt cool, aber auch nicht der kleinste (auf den Bildern). Am besten suchst Du Dir einen Laden mit großen Sortiment. Dann hat man auch viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> 
> Greetz



hahaha ich hab schon mal alle Radläden dieser Stadt abgeklappert. ich hab noch nen paar tipp's bekommen wo ich auch noch schauen könnte aber wenn auch das wieder nichts wird bestell ich mir den Dakine.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Oliver (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei euren Bikes traue ich mich gar nicht, ein Bild meines Drahtesels zu posten ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Bei euren Bikes traue ich mich gar nicht, ein Bild meines Drahtesels zu posten ^^



ach komm so schlimm kann es gar net sein. und wie heißt es so schön
_Oldschool 4 ever_
Also her mit deinem Radel.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## McZonk (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So pralle is meins auch nicht, ist vor allem vollkommen matschbraun - Offroad 4tw . Muss den Esel ersmal Putzen


----------



## rabensang (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hahaha ich hab schon mal alle Radläden dieser Stadt abgeklappert. ich hab noch nen paar tipp's bekommen wo ich auch noch schauen könnte aber wenn auch das wieder nichts wird bestell ich mir den Dakine.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher





Guck mal hier:Trinksysteme - Rucksack.de


Hier mal noch ein Katalog Foto von meinem jetzigen Bike. Live Fotos folgen noch.

Trotzdem kommts nicht an mein FR Northshore ran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na gut, hier kommen die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man bedenkt, dass das komplette Bike nur halb so viel gekostet hat wie manche Gabeln hier, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Wiegt auch nur 10,5 kg, wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@PCGH_Oliver

phhhu.... ich hab mir schlimmeres ausgemalt. aber das is doch eig mal ganz in Ordnung. 



> Wenn man bedenkt, dass das komplette Bike nur halb so viel gekostet hat wie manche Gabeln hier, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Wiegt auch nur 10,5 kg, wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere.



meins hat auch 'nur' 400 gekostet aber wiegt jetzt gut 20kg mit Schlössern und allem anderen Sachen.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So mal meins mit LIVE Bildern








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schniecke. Da kannste schon ein paar Pisten mit glattbügeln und bei der Farbe siehste nicht mal den Dreck. ^^


----------



## heartcell (11. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Frage bei deinem örtlichen Händler(n) nach gebrauchten Bikes. da kann man manches mal nen richtiges Schnäppchen machen
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



4 worte: Freundin, kind, Azubi, Geldknappheit


----------



## kmf (12. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bjoern schrieb:


> - nice
> 
> - Ich hab gedacht eine geschmeidige Schlammschlicht konserviert
> 
> ...


Geile Kiste... 

Ha, jetzt kannst' es Opa ja gleichtun. 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> ... Wiegt auch nur 10,5 kg, wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere.


Was so leicht? 
Mein 1700€ Red Bull wiegt komplett gute 11 kg. Und das als Hardtail. 



McZonk schrieb:


> So, komme grad von der bald täglichen Strecke zurück. 24.43KM in 1 Stunde und 5min. Schnitt könnt ihr Euch ja ausrechnen


Asphalt oder Gelände?

Gelände -> alle Achtung! 

Asphalt -> Weichei! 



Bjoern schrieb:


> ... Ich überlege mir im Moment noch eine speziellen Trinkrucksack zu holen, weil kleiner und leichter. Wäre bestimmt eine Erleichterung, wenn man nur etwas zu Trinken und Kleinteile für eine Tour braucht.
> 
> 
> Greetz


Dafür hab ich den Ur-Camelback Mule. 2l-Trinkblase und zwei Müsliriegel. Dann isser voll. 
Naja Handy, wenns nicht allzu groß ist und etwas Kleingeld passen auch noch rein. 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal grade ne Interessengemeinschaft aufgemacht
> Radfahrer - Hier sind wir
> 
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns
> ...


Auch dabei. 

Bild füge ich später von zuhaus aus zu.


----------



## kmf (12. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, Pics sind drin.

Muss mal wieder ein paar neue schießen.


----------



## Klutten (12. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wo?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wo?




hier:
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Radfahrer - Hier sind wir

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## kmf (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wo?


Kannst mit deinem Hobel ja auch beitreten.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bin früher dual slalom und dirt gefahren...
bis mein cannondale geklaut wurde und die versicherung nichts zahlte weil meine mutter vergessen hatte den hintereingang vom haus abzuschliessen!
mein ganzer stolz war einfach weg...
und ich hab nich mal ein foto davon...der dieb hatte es aber eilig weil er das bike von meinem bruder nicht anfasste und das war ähnlich mit meinem!
hätte der trottel nich das von meinem bruder nehmen können


----------



## Klutten (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Tjao, ich bin dann mal beigetreten. Musste aber leider feststellen, dass mir als Moderator wohl nicht gestattet ist, große Bilder in meine Alben zu integrieren. Bei dir gehts kmf. Muss da mal beim großen Guru anklopfen ...da wurde doch glatt mein schönes Bild auf 600 Pixel verkleinert.


----------



## kmf (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> bin früher dual slalom und dirt gefahren...
> bis mein cannondale geklaut wurde und die versicherung nichts zahlte weil meine mutter vergessen hatte den hintereingang vom haus abzuschliessen!
> mein ganzer stolz war einfach weg...
> und ich hab nich mal ein foto davon...der dieb hatte es aber eilig weil er das bike von meinem bruder nicht anfasste und das war ähnlich mit meinem!
> hätte der trottel nich das von meinem bruder nehmen können


Ach Gott, was glaubst, was mir schon alles passiert ist. 

Hatte mir vor vielen Jahren mal ein Motorad in Stuttgart gekauft, auf Pump versteht sich - eine 650er Kawa.

Hab sie heimgefahren und auf unserem Grundstück vor der Wohnzimmer-Terassentür abgestellt und anschließend meinem Schwager beim Teppichverlegen geholfen.

Als ich nach Stunden heimkam und mein Motorrad nicht mehr da war, dachte ich zuerst mein Freund, ein Hondafahrer hätte die sich mit dem Einverständnis meiner Frau ausgeliehen.

Doch Pustekuchen - die Karre war vom eigenen Grundstück entwendet worden. Das Tor aufgebrochen. Diebstahlversicherung gab es auf Grund der unverschämt hohen Police natürlich keine. 

Danach hab ich 3 Jahre für ein Motorad abgestottert, das ich nur an einem Tag mal gefahren hab.


----------



## kmf (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Tjao, ich bin dann mal beigetreten. Musste aber leider feststellen, dass mir als Moderator wohl nicht gestattet ist, große Bilder in meine Alben zu integrieren. Bei dir gehts kmf. Muss da mal beim großen Guru anklopfen ...da wurde doch glatt mein schönes Bild auf 600 Pixel verkleinert.


Klopf mal an. Hier stimmt echt was nicht. 

Jetzt sind nur noch dein Bild und meine drin. Alle anderen sind aber verschwunden.

Poltergeister wie beim Editor?


----------



## Klutten (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie viele Bilder waren denn drin?

EDIT:
Es sind 7 Bilder drin, es werden aber wohl nur 5 direkt angezeigt.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

okay das ist hart!
für etwas bezahlen das man nicht einmal mehr besitzt!

beim cannondale war ärgerlich das es gerade fertig war...
hatte ein jahr gebraucht um mir alle teile leisten zu können und gerade neu lackieren lassen...und viele stunden an schweiss usw. und dann nix davon haben nicht mal ein foto

danach war ich nie wieder gewillt so viel in ein fahrrad zu stecken!


----------



## kmf (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab heute noch mal ein paar Bilder in mein Bikealbum geuppt. 

Vor Kurzem war hier die Rede von Rucksäcken. Mein Jedertag-Rucksack ist wie gesagt der Camelbak Mule. Bietet ausreichend Platz für 2 Müsliriegel, etwas Kleingeld und die Scheckkarte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutlich größer ist dagegen mein Tour-Rucksack, der Deuter Velocity.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So es ist so weit. Ich hab mir jetzt den Dakine Rucksack bestellt. Hoffe der kommt noch diese Woche an.


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## kmf (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hammer! Wie geil ist das denn ... 

Whistler Bike Park

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkQHY4VNQMQ​


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

geile Quali und Musik


----------



## kmf (14. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jetzt ist bei uns wieder die Zeit der Bike Marathons. Bereits letzten Sonntag war das Kirmesrennen in Hirzweiler und an diesem Sonntag fahr ich bei einem weiteren Gaudi Event in einer Nachbargemeinde mit und schließlich am 31.8. den 9. Bank 1 Saar MTB Marathon (← push for flyer ). Jeweils aber nur die 50km-Kurzstrecke. Die Doppelstrecke tue ich mir gewiss nicht mehr an. 

30€ Startgeld ist allerdings recht übel, zumal ich am großen Nudelfressen nicht teilnehme und auch die Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten nicht nutzen werde. 

Letztes Jahr bin ich dort eine ganze Weile mit Manuel Fumic plaudernd neben hergefahren. An einem längeren Steilstück ist der Sack dann aber losgezogen und ich konnte da nicht mehr folgen. 

Ha, aber dieses Jahr siehts komplett anders aus. Attacke - nee - Revanche ist angesagt.  

... doch der hat sich ja lieber zur Olympiade nach China verdrückt.


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

...so ein Feigling. ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@kmf

hast du es gut!!! das nächste Rennen hier in der nähe ist nur für Profis (mit Lizenz). Da hab ich dann das nachsehen. Und auch sonst ist hier nicht Grade viel los. Meist nur Rennrad Rennen. Also werde ich mir bald wohl auch nen Renner zulegen. Aber keine angst ich bleibe meinem MTB treu.


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (27. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

servus, ich meld mich mal auch wieder , kleines Foto bevor die großen Updates kommen.

Liste:
Rahmen:Garry fisher Freeride
Gabel: Maitou Minute MRD IT TPC  145mmFederweg
Lenker: Bountrager Big Earl
Vorbau: Bountrager Big Earl
Griffe:Spank
Tacho: Sigma MHR 2006
Trigger:Sram X.9
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Kassette Shimano XT 2008 11-34
Kette: Shimano HG 93
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Kettenführung: Eigenbau mit Shaman Racing Rolle (modifiziert) insgesamt Gewicht 53g 
Bashguard: Truvativ
Pedale: ----
Reifen: Continental Mountain King Super Sonic 2,4
Schlau:Schwalbe Standard
Felge: Mavic EX721
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Nippel: Messing
Naben: Hope II Pro
Sattelstütze: Sasso TI 185g
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR 145g
Bremsen: Hayes Sole mit Trickstuff Belägen und Dot 5.1 statt DOT 4 mit 203er bzw 160er Scheibe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-LINK GELÖSCHT-

Weiter Bilder vom Bike kann man hier anschauhen einmal aufs bild klicken und dann nochmal  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5517


----------



## Klutten (27. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jupp. Ändere es bitte auf maximal 900 Pixel Breite.

Schönes Bike. Sehr clean und auf das Wesentliche beschränkt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Locke
Wie viele Zähne hat den deine Kurbel? das sieht echt böse in meinen Augen aus. 
Is das Bike eigentlich selbst gebastelt?

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (27. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @ Locke
> Wie viele Zähne hat den deine Kurbel? das sieht echt böse in meinen Augen aus.
> Is das Bike eigentlich selbst gebastelt?
> 
> ...



Die Kurbel hat ganz normal (noch) 32 Zähne auf dem Blatt, aber wenn ich die Updates durchziehe kommt ein Kettenblatt mit 34 oder 36 Zähnen drauf muss ich dann Testen was besser ist.

zu deiner zweiten Frage, dass Bike ist selbstgebaut, ich habe gute Kontackte da kommt man sehr günstig an Teile, so würde mich ein X.0 Schaltwerk statt 160 Euro exkl nur 110 Euro inkl kosten  auserdem würde ich ein solches Bike niemals im Laden bekommen, wäre immer ein Kompromiss (z.B. Sram und Shimano zusammen an einem Bike usw)


----------



## L0cke (28. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nightride, war meine erste Testfahrt mit meinem Lowbudgetledprojekt, die LED ist heller als ein Set bestehend aus Sigma Mirage Evo+EvoX 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und was kostet diese Lowbudgetledprojekt?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (29. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> und was kostet diese Lowbudgetledprojekt?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



Brauchte nur die LED,Linse und LEDGehäuse 15 Euro, der Rest ist bei mir in Kisten rummgeflogen.
Wenn man sich die anderen Teile kauft dürfte man so auf 30-35 Euro kommen, also LEDkrams, Sigma Evo Gehäuse ,Batteriehalterung,Schalter und Kabel.
Man kann aber auch eine Version mit dem Nicpack AKku der Evo oder Karma bauen, da muss ich aber noch die Spannungen des Karmaakkus testen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Brauchte nur die LED,Linse und LEDGehäuse 15 Euro, der Rest ist bei mir in Kisten rummgeflogen.
> Wenn man sich die anderen Teile kauft dürfte man so auf 30-35 Euro kommen, also LEDkrams, Sigma Evo Gehäuse ,Batteriehalterung,Schalter und Kabel.
> Man kann aber auch eine Version mit dem Nicpack AKku der Evo oder Karma bauen, da muss ich aber noch die Spannungen des Karmaakkus testen.




ich glaube bei dem preis kann ich auch meine trelock LS 730 behalten. die macht auch gute 15 lux und is akku sparend.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich glaube bei dem preis kann ich auch meine trelock LS 730 behalten. die macht auch gute 15 lux und is akku sparend.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



Das Teil hatte ich auch mal, als meine Evos mal wieder kaputt waren , wenns dir reicht ist es ok, mir war sie viel zu dunkel.

Diesen Winter werde ich auch noch ne richtige Funsel selbstbauen, die ist heller als die dickste Lupine und kostet noch nicht mal ein drittel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

okay die Ausleuchtung ist schon echt krass! Aber ich fahre zu so später Stunde nicht mehr im Wald rum eher noch durch die Stadt und da gibt es eine Straßenbeleuchtung. 
Fährst du eigentlich auf dem bild oder stehst du? Und was is'n das für nen Rucksack denn du da auf dem ersten bild hast?


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Als ich mal zu später stunde im wald unterwegs war, war mein licht so dunkel das ich den baum nicht gesehen hab gegen den ich gefahren bin.


----------



## L0cke (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> okay die Ausleuchtung ist schon echt krass! Aber ich fahre zu so später Stunde nicht mehr im Wald rum eher noch durch die Stadt und da gibt es eine Straßenbeleuchtung.
> Fährst du eigentlich auf dem bild oder stehst du? Und was is'n das für nen Rucksack denn du da auf dem ersten bild hast?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Ausleuchtung schon geil findest, dann guck dir mal nächstes Bild an, das ist die ULTIMATIVE Bikelampe  wiegt mit Akku usw knappe 7 KG, und ist im Lampenvergleich heller als jedes Autofernlicht gewesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das mit ner Funsel in der Stadt ist was anders, ich wohne auf dem Land, hir ist es im Winter morgens noch dunkel  (nicht so starke Lichtverschmutzung) und wir haben auch oft auch Nebel.
Wenn es im Winter/Herbst/Frühjahr trocken ist fahr ich morgens, wie auch im  Sommer, mit dem Bike in die Schule und am späten Nachmittag wieder heim.
Da ich 38 Schulstunden (Abi) in der Woche habe, komme ich Abends erst spät dazu zu fahren, so fahre ich also immer mit Licht.
Dabei liegt mein verbrauch an Akkus für die Evo+EvoX bei 1,5-2 AKkus pro Tag !!! wohlgemerkt eher zur dunklen Jahreszeit .

Da drängt sich ein Selbstbau förmlich auf, da diese bei einer vielfachen Lichtleistung eine AKkuladung 8-12 Stunden hält.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage, das Bild ist im stehen nach den IBC-Lichkriterien entstanden.

Zu letzteren das ist ein Scott Hangover 28 Liter, gibt aber schon einen Anchfolger, der in meinen Augen ******* aussieht und auch ein paar kleine Veränderungen erfahren hat, finde das Teile aber auch so urks praktisch, hat ne Halterung fürn Fullfacehelm, und Protektoren, wobei ich letzteres oft für meine Sportschuhe nutze, und an ersteres meinen Motorradhelm bzw Bikehelm befestige.


----------



## L0cke (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn du dir den Rucksack wo findest und dir bestellst sag mir ma bescheit, ich will evtl nich nen zweiten .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

WOHAA... sagte ich vorhin krasse Ausleuchtung? ich nehm ja mal alles zurück! das da is KRASS!!!
ja also ich hab den Rucksack nich mehr gefunden. aber ich hab ja eig auch einen. 
Du hast ne 38 Schulstunden inner woche? ich hab nur 34 und mache auch ABI!
bis zu 2 Akku's/Batterien am tag?!? ich komme mit den 4 in meiner trelock locker ne woche hin? öder färst du da etwa 2 stunden bis zur schule?

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> WOHAA... sagte ich vorhin krasse Ausleuchtung? ich nehm ja mal alles zurück! das da is KRASS!!!
> ja also ich hab den Rucksack nich mehr gefunden. aber ich hab ja eig auch einen.
> Du hast ne 38 Schulstunden inner woche? ich hab nur 34 und mache auch ABI!
> bis zu 2 Akku's/Batterien am tag?!? ich komme mit den 4 in meiner trelock locker ne woche hin? öder färst du da etwa 2 stunden bis zur schule?
> ...



naja, Schule hin und zurück etwa 40 Minuten, wenn man da noch abends ca 1-2 Stunden unterwegs ist , sind bei zwei Evos die Akkus schnell leer das war neben der für mich recht geringen Leuchtkraft mit der Hauptgrund eines ersten Selbstbaus.

Hab eben gesehen das die LED einen Wiederstand hat der es erlaubt die normalen 12Volt einzuspeisen, aber die LED selber läuft mit 3-3,5 Volt, so kann man folgendes ,machen.
Der Akku von Sigma gibt 4,5 Volt aus müsste man nur die Platine der Evo oder EvoX dazwischen schalten (macht aus 4,5Volt 6 Volt) und dann zwei  LEDs in Reihe dran hängen, so hat man bessere Lichtleistung und  längere Laufzeiten bei gleichzeitiger weiternutzung des Akkus.
Wenn ich weiß wie lange die LED mit 12 und 3 Volt mit einer Batterie hält werde ich das mal testen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich glaube du musst mir das mit deinem selbstbau noch mal etwas genauer erkären. am anfang dachte ich ich habe es begriffen und jetzt raff ich es nicht mehr. 
du hast also aus Mirage Evo + Evo X was wie gebaut?

und ich hätte da was für dich >>klick mich<<


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (31. August 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich glaube du musst mir das mit deinem selbstbau noch mal etwas genauer erkären. am anfang dachte ich ich habe es begriffen und jetzt raff ich es nicht mehr.
> du hast also aus Mirage Evo + Evo X was wie gebaut?
> 
> und ich hätte da was für dich >>klick mich<<
> ...



scheint bei dir öfters zu sein , wenn ich nur an den luftshrod denke 

Also derzeit Läuft meine Selbstbauledlampe mit 12 Volt.
Hab diese heute aufgemacht und gesehen das noch ein Vorwiederstand vor der LEDplatine ist, hab dann mal die standartmäßigen 12 Volt an die Lampe gegeben und an den Ausgangspolen vom Wiederstand zur led hin gemessen das da 3 Volt rauskommen.
So bin ich auf folgenden Gedanken gekommen, der Standardnicpack Akku von Sigma gibt gemessen 4,5 Volt aus, in der normalen Evo oder Evo X Lampe werden daraus auf einer Platine 6 Volt gemacht.
Wenn man nun 2 LEDs mit je 3 Volt in Reihe schaltet kann man diese an die ausgegebenen 6 Volt der Evo/Evo X Platine klemmen, so könnte ich einen Großteil meines Sigma Mirage Evo/EvoX Bestandes weiterverwenden, würde aber durch die LEDs wahrscheinlich eine wesentlich höhere Akkulaufzeit bei ebenfals erhöhter Leuchtkraft erhalten, verstanden  
Ob das alles klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle muss ich jedoch erst austesten, besoders die AKkulaufzeit würde mich interessieren, diese wahr bis jetzt nich tzufridenstellend.

zu deinem Link, mein geplanter selbstbau wird heller, und kostet wie angesprochen noch nicht mal ein drittel 
Der erste nightshoot denn ich gepostet hab wo du gesagt hast der ist hell, so hell wird ungefähr mein selbstbau, dagegen ist die Lupine noch dunkel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@L0cke

okay jetzt hab ich es gerafft! sach dann mal bescheid wenn es geklappt hat. ich will nich um sonst 80€ auf'n tisch legen.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (1. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @L0cke
> 
> okay jetzt hab ich es gerafft! sach dann mal bescheid wenn es geklappt hat. ich will nich um sonst 80€ auf'n tisch legen.
> 
> ...



Willst du die Lampe mit einen Sigma Nicpackakku nachbauen oder die Normale Batterieversion mit 12 bzw 3 Volt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Willst du die Lampe mit einen Sigma Nicpackakku nachbauen oder die Normale Batterieversion mit 12 bzw 3 Volt?




ich würde wenn die lampen einzeln bei meinem Händler bestellen. Das kostet mich dann nur ca. 40€ oder ich holle mir DAS HIER für 80€ und muss hoffentlich nicht basteln.
Was nimmst du eig. für nen Helm? MTB oder RR?

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## McZonk (1. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gerade im Inet gefunden: GPSies.com - Home
Eine klasse Seite um seine Route genau auswerten zu lassen (Höhenmeter, etc) und sie der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung zu stellen

-> Tägliche Route von mir: GPSies.com - Track Mössingen-Gomaringe-Bronnweiler-Öschingen-Talheim


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



McZonk schrieb:


> Gerade im Inet gefunden: GPSies.com - Home
> Eine klasse Seite um seine Route genau auswerten zu lassen (Höhenmeter, etc) und sie der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung zu stellen
> 
> -> Tägliche Route von mir: GPSies.com - Track Mössingen-Gomaringe-Bronnweiler-Öschingen-Talheim




Bikemap.net - Deine Radrouten im Web

und dann such ich mir immer was in meinem Gebiet


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## McZonk (1. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns ist da nicht wirklich viel da (werde auf GPSies noch auf Bikemap) - sind eben doch nen Kaff 

Deine Seite ist im Prinzip genau gleich aufgebaut. Nur dass GPSies noch detailierte Höhenangaben ausgibt (feiner, nicht gerundet). Ob die natürlich 100%ig stimmen, ist die andere Frage


----------



## Janny (1. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich möchte mir auch bald gerne ein Bike kaufen, soll eher was für den Wald sein.

Hab da schon was gefunden, soll auch nicht so Teuer sein..
was haltet ihr von dem? und was würdet ihr dafür ausgeben?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-bike_W0...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mfg 

edit: oder eher sowas: 
http://www.fahrraeder-discount.de/s...d=637&sessID=25530e3b6d7597a1d8ae3aef479b3de3


----------



## L0cke (1. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Janny schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir auch bald gerne ein Bike kaufen, soll eher was für den Wald sein.
> 
> Hab da schon was gefunden, soll auch nicht so Teuer sein..
> was haltet ihr von dem? und was würdet ihr dafür ausgeben?
> ...



beides großer Murks, würde mehr ausgeben , ab 600 Euro aufwärts gibt es neu was gescheites, oder was gebrauchtes,für ca 400 Euro  hab da grad was zu verkaufen  
Scott Zero FX - MTB-News.de: Bikemarkt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Janny schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir auch bald gerne ein Bike kaufen, soll eher was für den Wald sein.
> 
> Hab da schon was gefunden, soll auch nicht so Teuer sein..
> was haltet ihr von dem? und was würdet ihr dafür ausgeben?
> ...




lass mal bitte von dem Ebay Teil die Finger! 


> *Privateverkauf keine Garantie oder Rücknahme*


mehr nich ich nich sagen. 

das Zweite ist mehr ein Dirt und nicht wirklich fürn Wald geeignet. Damit bekommst du auch keine wirklich großen Geschwindigkeiten hin. Das liegt an der recht kleinen Kurbel (wenig Zähne)

Cube Aim White Black
Ghost SE 1202                     
Giant Rincon                     

Die hab ich jetzt schnell mal rausgesucht. sicher nicht die Besten aber du wolltest was bezahlbares 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> beides großer Murks, würde mehr ausgeben , ab 600 Euro aufwärts gibt es neu was gescheites, ...



hast schon recht ab 600 gibt es recht ordentliche Sachen. manches is aber großer Murks und einfach zu teuer. Schau mal bei deinem örtlichen Händler vorbei. Die kleinen unauffälligen sind meist recht gut. Da kann man richtige Schnäppchen machen. Und jetzt ist grade Ausverkauf. Da sind die Preise gesengt um Platz für die neuen Bike im nächsten Jahr zu schaffen.




> ... oder was gebrauchtes,für ca 400 Euro  hab da grad was zu verkaufen
> Scott Zero FX - MTB-News.de: Bikemarkt



und noch nen ordentlicher Sattel und das Bike wäre dem Preis angemessen


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hast schon recht ab 600 gibt es recht ordentliche Sachen. manches is aber großer Murks und einfach zu teuer. Schau mal bei deinem örtlichen Händler vorbei. Die kleinen unauffälligen sind meist recht gut. Da kann man richtige Schnäppchen machen. Und jetzt ist grade Ausverkauf. Da sind die Preise gesengt um Platz für die neuen Bike im nächsten Jahr zu schaffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hust sagt jemand mit nem +18kg Bike , jeder Arsch ist anders  und für den Preis kann man sich ruhig noch nen neuen und vor allem passenden Sattel leisten, das Bike kostet neu 1700 Euro, mit dem verbauten schaltwerk und Verschleisset noch mehr.


sorry musste sein, man sollte sich auch mit so was beschäftigen, auserdem bin ich ehrlich und gebe die Mängel zu, andere tun das nicht wie ich gerade erfahren muss


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



			
				nichtraucher91 schrieb:
			
		

> das ZweiteDirt ein Dirt und nicht wirkfürn wenigGhosteld.CubeeAimsWhitedBlacktGhostkommst du damitGiant Rinconhin. Das liegt an der recht kleinen Kurbel (wenigGhoste)



Ist deine Tastatur ausgefallen?  ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> hust sagt jemand mit nem +18kg Bike , jeder Arsch ist anders  und für den Preis kann man sich ruhig noch nen neuen und vor allem passenden Sattel leisten, das Bike kostet neu 1700 Euro, mit dem verbauten schaltwerk und Verschleisset noch mehr.



ich sagte ja nicht dass du denn neuen Sattel kaufen sollst und das XT Komponenten nicht billig sind is mir klar



> sorry musste sein,



kein Ding. aber ich kann mit nicht mehr wirklich vorstellen dass das bike wirklich so viel wiegt. Das teil soll ja eig nen Dirt sein. muss mir mal ne Waage suchen.



> man sollte sich auch mit so was beschäftigen, auserdem bin ich ehrlich und gebe die Mängel zu, andere tun das nicht wie ich gerade erfahren muss



Was'n passiert?


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ist deine Tastatur ausgefallen?  ^^



ÄHH....????   WTF!? ich glaube das hängt mit dem !#$*€? google tool zusammen. ich mach das mal richtig.

Edit: so wieder richtig


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> dass das bike wirklich so viel wiegt. Das teil soll ja eig nen Dirt sein. muss mir mal ne Waage suchen.



welches bike ist ein Dirt?


----------



## L0cke (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was'n passiert?
> 
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher



Loch im Sattel


----------



## Janny (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ nichtraucher

das Cube sieht cool aus  is das auch was gescheites fürn Wald und Straße?

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Janny schrieb:


> @ nichtraucher
> 
> das Cube sieht cool aus  is das auch was gescheites fürn Wald und Straße?
> 
> Mfg




ja also für die Straße auf jeden fall wenn du nicht grade rennen mit RR'lern machen willst. Für den wald? kommt auf den wald an oder wie du fährst. für waldwege und den einen oder anderen Wurzeljump auf jeden fall. Du solltest also damit nicht wie mit einem Freeride oder Enduro fahren. Dann kann da auch nichts schief gehen



L0cke schrieb:


> welches bike ist ein Dirt?



immer noch das selbe. Kalkhoff mac R 45  steht auch HIER.
Im Anhang auch noch was aktuelles.


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> immer noch das selbe. Kalkhoff mac R 45  steht auch HIER.
> Im Anhang auch noch was aktuelles.
> 
> 
> ...



ich muss nomma mekkern, von der geometrie usw ist das kein echtes Dirtbike.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ich muss nomma mekkern, von der geometrie use ist das kein echtes Dirtbike.



das ganze is auch nicht auf meinem Misst gewachsen sondern steht da. Schwarze neben weißen Pixeln eben.
aber ich find es echt geil.
"hey leute ich hab jetzt nen Dirt"....

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (2. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

uhh, ich hbae einen neuen freund  XD


----------



## L0cke (4. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nichts los...versuch ich abhilfe zu schaffen  .

wenn man(n) mal einigermaßen trocken bleiben will:

Hardtail mit Topek Defender M1+M2

durch die Gabel sieht das fordere Schutzblech total klein aus, die Schutzbleche sind die besten und haltbarsten die ich bisher hatte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

whoooosaaa ich liebe mountainbiken ihr bekommt morgen ma ein paar pics von meinem bike. is aber im vergleich zu vielen rädern hier nix besonderes

anbei ein paar pics von meiner alpen tour im sommer 07 die wir leider frühzeitig wegen schneefall abbrechen mussten


----------



## L0cke (8. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

he , ist schon überübermorgen , Bilder!!!!! 

Die Bachdurchfahrt hast du aber in am Thüringer Rennsteig fotografiert  XD


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> he , ist schon überübermorgen , Bilder!!!!!
> 
> Die Bachdurchfahrt hast du aber in am Thüringer Rennsteig fotografiert  XD


ja sry bilder mach ich heute noch

sicher das das am thüringer rennsteig is? muss ma meinen vater fragen wo genau das war

so jetzt sind se da

ps das mit der blume musste sein die lag da so rum


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mah, geil ..
Wenn ich DAS sehe, bekomme ich jetzt schon Gusto auf die Ski-Saison..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mal ne frage bei mir lockert sich immer und immer wieder die linke kurbel. wisst ihr was ich machen kann. ich ziehe die immer so fest wie nur möglich an.

@[SdF]Lord
was isn das für nen metallanbau am lenker?


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mal ne frage bei mir lockert sich immer und immer wieder die linke kurbel. wisst ihr was ich machen kann. ich ziehe die immer so fest wie nur möglich an.



hast das Gewinde überdreht bzw es ist nicht mehr in ordnung , brauchst eine neue Kurbel , würde dir zu einer XT raten, das 07 kann ich für unter 100 mit Lager uind Kettenblätter besorgen, neu versteht sich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> hast das Gewinde überdreht bzw es ist nicht mehr in ordnung , brauchst eine neue Kurbel , würde dir zu einer XT raten, das 07 kann ich für unter 100 mit Lager uind Kettenblätter besorgen, neu versteht sich



und ritzel, umwerfer und kette?
sind im lager die umwerfer mit drinne?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> und ritzel, umwerfer und kette?
> sind im lager die umwerfer mit drinne?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher




wenn du mit Ritzel die  Kassette (das wo am Hinterrad die Kette drüber läuft mit den vielen Zahnrädern) meinst muss ich verneinen, ebenso bei Kette und Umwerfer, wie kommst du darauf das dass auch dabei ist , hab ich doch nie erwähnt  .


----------



## kmf (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Das Teil hatte ich auch mal, als meine Evos mal wieder kaputt waren , wenns dir reicht ist es ok, mir war sie viel zu dunkel.
> 
> Diesen Winter werde ich auch noch ne richtige Funsel selbstbauen, die ist heller als die dickste Lupine und kostet noch nicht mal ein drittel
> 
> ...


Brennstoffzelle unterm Sattel? 

Da seh sogar ich was nachts. 

Hmm... eine helle Leuchte bräuchte ich auch - ähm...  ...fürs Fahrrad.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mal ne frage bei mir lockert sich immer und immer wieder die linke kurbel. wisst ihr was ich machen kann. ich ziehe die immer so fest wie nur möglich an.
> 
> @[SdF]Lord
> was isn das für nen metallanbau am lenker?
> ...


ne halterung für meine digicam


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wenn du mit Ritzel die  Kassette (das wo am Hinterrad die Kette drüber läuft mit den vielen Zahnrädern) meinst muss ich verneinen, ebenso bei Kette und Umwerfer, wie kommst du darauf das dass auch dabei ist , hab ich doch nie erwähnt  .



Genau. Das Problem is nur dass ich all die teile brauche. Ich hab im Moment nicht grad viel Kohle. Ich hab hier von meinem Händler nen angebot für alles 120. Is aber nur shimano und alvio mix.

LG
Nichtraucher


----------



## kmf (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mal ne frage bei mir lockert sich immer und immer wieder die linke kurbel. wisst ihr was ich machen kann. ich ziehe die immer so fest wie nur möglich an.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Was hast du für eine Kurbel? Da sich die linke Kurbel lockert tippe ich mal auf Vierkant oder Hollotech in der 1. Version. Ein neues Kurbellager dürfte da die vernünftigste, weil preiswerteste Reparatur sein. Kostet zwischen 8 und 10 €.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Genau. Das Problem is nur dass ich all die teile brauche. Ich hab im Moment nicht grad viel Kohle. Ich hab hier von meinem Händler nen angebot für alles 120. Is aber nur shimano und alvio mix.
> 
> LG
> Nichtraucher


Schade, ich hab vor kurzem eine neue LX-Kurbel (Hollotech) mit Innenlager verschenkt. Lag seit Jahren nur rum.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Brennstoffzelle unterm Sattel?
> 
> Da seh sogar ich was nachts.
> 
> Hmm... eine helle Leuchte bräuchte ich auch - ähm...  ...fürs Fahrrad.



Ach du bist auch mal wieder da  ne aber mal wirklich die Leuchte is schon geil

Lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Brennstoffzelle unterm Sattel?
> 
> Da seh sogar ich was nachts.
> 
> Hmm... eine helle Leuchte bräuchte ich auch - ähm...  ...fürs Fahrrad.



Brennstoffzelle, bis nicht so ganz in der Materie drin , gelle  brauchst als Akku 8 Licium Ion Batterien die in etwa so groß sind wie normale AA Batterien+ eine 4cm² keine Platine die alles Akkurelevante steuert, der ganze Akku ist also in etwa so groß wie ein Nicpack Akku von der Mirage Evo + Evo X .


----------



## L0cke (9. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Genau. Das Problem is nur dass ich all die teile brauche. Ich hab im Moment nicht grad viel Kohle. Ich hab hier von meinem Händler nen angebot für alles 120. Is aber nur shimano und alvio mix.
> 
> LG
> Nichtraucher



mhh, muss ich mal rechnen, mach ich morgen, für das mach ich dir was besseres  .


----------



## kmf (10. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Brennstoffzelle, bis nicht so ganz in der Materie drin , gelle  brauchst als Akku 8 Licium Ion Batterien die in etwa so groß sind wie normale AA Batterien+ eine 4cm² keine Platine die alles Akkurelevante steuert, der ganze Akku ist also in etwa so groß wie ein Nicpack Akku von der Mirage Evo + Evo X .


Nunja, war ja eher als witzige Bemerkung gemeint. 

Aber egal. Bin echt nicht so in der Materie drin, weil Lampen, die mir von der Ausleuchtung her bisher auffielen, mir viel zu teuer waren, als dass ich mich danach auch nur noch einen Augenblick weiter damit beschäftigen wollte. Außerdem war mir die Akkulaufzeit bei den Dingern viel zu kurz. Für die dunkele Jahreszeit will ich mir aber eine bessere Frontlampe zulegen. Ich favorisiere dabei ein Busch+Müller-Produkt, den IXON IQ Speed => 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der erscheint mir bei einem INetpreis von derzeit 149€ gerade noch bezahlbar. Trotzdem, 150€ für ne Lampe ... 

Link zum Produkt: IXON IQ Speed LED-Akkuscheinwerfer


----------



## L0cke (10. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

habs auch nicht als, pöpeln oder so verstanden, wollt nur aufklären .

Die busch und Müller Lampe kann ich testen  , aber ich denke mal meine LED Evo ist heller, und auf jeden fall hält der Akku länger.
Fals Interesse bestehen würde, ich würde  dir ein Set mit zwei LEDs zum Materialpreis bauen.
Aber was auch eine gute Komplettlösung Empfehlung und heller als die Mirage Evo+EvoX ist:http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=geizhals&products_id=11460


----------



## kmf (11. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die hat aber nur 35 Lux während mein Favorit 50 hat. Von der Akkulaufzeit unterscheiden sie sich nicht wesentlich, wenn man den Angaben Glauben schenken darf.

Wie sähe eine Lösung von dir gebaut denn aus (leistungsmäßig) und mit welchen Kosten müsste ich rechnen?

Und ja, teste mal die Busch + Müller.

/edit

Die Akkulaufzeit ist doch wesentlich unterschiedlich.

Busch + Müller



> High Power-Modus": 50 Lux (10 Stunden)
> "City-Eco-Modus": 10 Lux (50 Stunden)



die von Action Sports



> Extralange Brenndauer bei gleichbleibender Helligkeit (3,5 h Powermodus, 5,5 h
> Standardmodus und 11 h Energiesparmodus mit IION Akku)


----------



## L0cke (23. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Die hat aber nur 35 Lux während mein Favorit 50 hat. Von der Akkulaufzeit unterscheiden sie sich nicht wesentlich, wenn man den Angaben Glauben schenken darf.
> 
> Wie sähe eine Lösung von dir gebaut denn aus (leistungsmäßig) und mit welchen Kosten müsste ich rechnen?
> 
> ...



Bei den Lichtwerten bin ich vorsichtig, ich werde es die Tage testen, mir wäre es aber lieb wenn dazu auch die Straßen nachts mal trocken werden, nächste Woche soll dies ja der Fall sein, das teste ich die Leuchtkraft mal aus.


Anbei ein paar Bilder  

Norco SIX:
Hab nen Bild vom Letzten Jahr hochgeladen (da war alles noch intakt), ich brauch mal endlich nen Lenker, damit es mal was aktuelles gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hardtail mal mit ein paar neuen Teilen und Sattel im Trailmodus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Teile vom Update:

Sunline Look on Griffe (extrem leicht für Schraubgriffe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neues Sram X.0 Schaltwerk (189g ungetunt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das wichtigste, meine neue Bremse, extrem leicht, und extrem teuer *gg*

Formula the One mit Scheiben in 203mm vo und 185mm hi, sowie Dot 5.1 statt Dot 4 , Stahlschrauben werden noch gegen welche aus Titan getauscht dann wird es nochmal eine ganze Ecke leichter  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




203er Scheibe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: warum kann ich keine Bilder von anderen Seiten mehr einfügen?


-.- mfg L0cke


----------



## L0cke (23. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und noch eines von einem Trail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> und noch eines von einem Trail
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil!
solche Trail's hätte ich auch gerne.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## kmf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schnauze voll -  - ich mach die nächsten Tage mal ein wenig Urlaub und widme mich da verstärkt meinem Bike. Mal sehen ob mir was vor die Linse kommt, was sich lohnt, hier abgebildet zu werden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hab da mal was geiles gefunden.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HUbdYbF7NEI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HUbdYbF7NEI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## kmf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. 

Ich kenne einige von seinen Videos. Zugegeben, sind professionell gemacht, gleichen sich aber doch alle ziemlich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu3HVWVAL5w&fmt=18​
Dieses, find ich, ist auch ned schlecht.


----------



## Klutten (26. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da missbrauchen wir doch glatt mal den Sport....

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nichtraucher91 ...und immer munter in die Pedale treten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Da missbrauchen wir doch glatt mal den Sport....
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nichtraucher91 ...



oh Dankeschön
Woher wusstet ihr das denn???



> und immer munter in die Pedale treten.


daraus wird erstmal nichts ich hab noch lange nicht das geld für eine ganze XT Gruppe. Ich komme rund 15km mit der lockeren Kurbel.
Aber seit heute morgen kann ich mit nem schicken 911er fahren(insider)


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sry für verspätung happy birthday!!!
Könnt ich so fahr wie die in den Videos
naja dafür müsste ers'ma 'n neues Bike her und das kommt frühstens im nächste sommer!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> sry für verspätung happy birthday!!!
> Könnt ich so fahr wie die in den Videos
> naja dafür müsste ers'ma 'n neues Bike her und das kommt frühstens im nächste sommer!!!



dankeschön
ich möcht auch so fahren können aber iwie fehlt mir für so etwas das Geld

@kmf
das kenne ich auch aber das finde ich iwie nicht so geil. die Musik muss auch einfach dazupassen. und darum find ich mein erstes so geil und das hier auch.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pkYkFjgqWR4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pkYkFjgqWR4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wir fehlt ja schon das Geld für'n eignen PC
Außerdem kostet mein Bike nich ma n fünftel von deren
OK ich gebs zu das Fahrrad is gewonnen und ich benutzes jetzt seit 2Jahren
Leistet aber treu seine Dienste 1mal kommplett neue Bremsbeläge,1neuer Mantel(Schwalbe) und eine neu Hinterfelge ne neue Vorder is nächstes Jahr fällig


----------



## Sesfontain (27. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> sry für verspätung happy birthday!!!
> Könnt ich so fahr wie die in den Videos
> naja dafür müsste ers'ma 'n neues Bike her und das kommt frühstens im nächste sommer!!!


das würde wohl jeder gerne können...


----------



## Maggats (27. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bin früher viel gefahren. hatte ein 97er kona manomano. hab ständig an dem teil geschraubt und meine gesamte kohle in das bike gesteckt. aber irgendwann hatte ich die lust verloren. mittlerweile würd ich ja mal wieder gerne, aber kein geld und keine kondition, ich glaub ich würd nach 2m keuchend zusammenbrechen


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nach 2km
Man verliert und gewinnt Lust an vielen Dingen immer wieder
vor 2jahren oder so wollte ich noch Autodisigner werden und heute...
Heute bin ich ein PC-Freak

Edit:@kmf
Irgendwo her kenn ich das Lied ich glaub das Spiel heißt 1080Avalanche


----------



## L0cke (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

alles gute nachträglich von mir nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das ich jetzt alle Fotos immer extra hier hochladen muss ärgert mich, naja, war etwas auser Kraft gesetzt, muss mich schonen, deshalb nur ein paar Bilder

Manual im Sonnenuntergang gestern, mit Selbstauslöser,  hab 9 Versuche gebraucht bis es geklappt hat oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann, Hardtail im Sonnenuntergang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zu guterletzt ein Foto von meinem Hometrail no1 im Doppelanlieger, Foto hat jemand anderes gemacht ,
Hang ist noch steiler als es aussieht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s. nichtraucher, was meinst du was ich an Zeit investiert habe bis ich die ganzen (Traum-)Trails gefunden habe, hat mir leider keiner geholfen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dankeschön

ich glaube ich hab dir das schon mal erzählt L0cke. ich wohne hier im Flachland! da findet man nur eine abfahrt wenn man irgend einen Berg/hügelchen vorher hoch fährt. und so was findet man hier nicht.
In der nähe von unserem Waldgrundstück ist ein Wald mir einem gesamten höhenunterschied von rund 10m

ach L0cke sag mal kannst du mir das Set empfehlen? mir ist meine Trelock LS730 jetzt doch zu dunkel.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> ich glaube ich hab dir das schon mal erzählt L0cke. ich wohne hier im Flachland! da findet man nur eine abfahrt wenn man irgend einen Berg/hügelchen vorher hoch fährt. und so was findet man hier nicht.
> In der nähe von unserem Waldgrundstück ist ein Wald mir einem gesamten höhenunterschied von rund 10m
> ...




Das kenn ich, aber zum Glück gibt es den''Flidderberg'' ca. 2-3 Kilometer von mir aus
Etw. 45m,davon merkt man mind. 15 nicht, höher von unserm Haus aus gesehen

P.S.: Mir hat vor 1Monat keiner gratuliert


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das kenn ich, aber zum Glück gibt es den''Flidderberg'' ca. 2-3 Kilometer von mir aus
> Etw. 45m,davon merkt man mind. 15 nicht, höher von unserm Haus aus gesehen
> 
> P.S.: Mir hat vor 1Monat keiner gratuliert




hast ja auch nix gesagt
aber trotzdem alles gute nachträglich


----------



## L0cke (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> ich glaube ich hab dir das schon mal erzählt L0cke. ich wohne hier im Flachland! da findet man nur eine abfahrt wenn man irgend einen Berg/hügelchen vorher hoch fährt. und so was findet man hier nicht.
> In der nähe von unserem Waldgrundstück ist ein Wald mir einem gesamten höhenunterschied von rund 10m
> ...



Warum verbinden alle immer Trails mit bergabfahren  , das ist gar nicht oft so, und ich muss auch meistens erst einen Berg hochfahren (manchmal auch zweioder drei ) um zu den Trails zu gelangen.
Ich bin oft in Hanover, eigentlich auch totales Flachland, da gibt es auch viele Trails.
Kleiner Tipp, von mir, oft führen in Wäldern Trails parallel zu Wegen (solange keine Hauptstraße in der Nähe ist) oft muss man einfach drauflosstapfen und alles was am Wegesrad gerade so nach Pfad aussieht erkunden, da macht man oft hinter dem Gedicht richtig geile Entdeckungen 

Zu den Lampen, also Mirage Evo kann ich dir gut empfehlen (aber nur die Version ohne Bleiakku) , werde die Woche noch ein paar andere Lampen testen, in ähnlicher Preisregion, evtl ist da was besseres dabei , und fals du wirklich wenig Geld ausgeben willst, ich kann mal nach meinem Mirage+Mirage X Set gucken was ich noch im Schrank habe, mit 4x 1,5Volt AA Batterien müsste das auch noch gut laufen.

p.s. eine Runde "Nachgratulieren" für Bloemfontein bitte  , von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag, wenn auch sehr spät *gg*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Warum verbinden alle immer Trails mit bergabfahren  , das ist gar nicht oft so, und ich muss auch meistens erst die Berge hochfahren (manchaml auch zwei) um zu den Trails zu gelangen.
> kleiner Tipp von mir, ich bin oft in Hanover, eigentlich auch totales Flachland, da gibt es auch viele Trails.
> Kleiner Tipp, von mir, oft führen in Wäldern Trails parallel zu Wegen (solange keine Hauptstraße in der Nähe ist) oft muss man einfach drauflosstapfen und alles was am Wegesrad gerade so nach Pfad aussieht erkunden, da macht man oft hinter dem Gedicht richtig geile Entdeckungen



danke, ich werde es mal versuchen



> Zu den Lampen, also Mirage Evo kann ich dir gut empfehlen (aber nur die Version ohne Bleiakku) , werde die Woche noch ein paar andere Lampen testen, in ähnlicher Preisregion, evtl ist da was besseres dabei , und fals du wirklich wenig Geld ausgeben willst, ich kann mal nach meinem Mirage+Mirage X Set gucken was ich noch im Schrank habe, mit 4x 1,5Volt AA Batterien müsste das auch noch gut laufen.



was heißt den wenig geld bei dir?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> danke, ich werde es mal versuchen


Das ist eine Einstellung die ich bei vielen vermisse 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> was heißt den wenig geld bei dir?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


wenn es dir zu teuer ist  ,das Set könnte ich dir für ca 12 Euro inkl verkaufen, muss aber selber erst mal wieder schauhen wie die Lichtleistung ist, und wie lange es ca mit Batterien hält

p.s. evtl kommt ja auch ein Eigenbau in Frage


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wenn es dir zu teuer ist  ,das Set könnte ich dir für ca 12 Euro inkl verkaufen, muss aber selber erst mal wieder schauhen wie die Lichtleistung ist, und wie lange es ca mit Batterien hält



für beide lampen und co.?




> p.s. evtl kommt ja auch ein Eigenbau in Frage




nix Eigenbau. das letzte mal mit dem Lötkolben war ein desaster. ich mach das nie wieder!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (29. September 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> für beide lampen und co.?


Ja wobei ich denke der Bleiakku ist nicht alltagstauglich, würde dir das gleich umbauen das es auch mit normalen AA Batterien läuft




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> nix Eigenbau. das letzte mal mit dem Lötkolben war ein desaster. ich mach das nie wieder!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


Eigenbau könnte ich auch für dich machen, kostenlos, müsstest halt noch etwas mehr Versand zahlen


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schon ok da war ich auch noch nich so aktiv und hatte noch nich so viele Freunde hier (war eher als scherz gemeint)


----------



## L0cke (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so sahen Gestern bei mir die Trails aus, nach 2 Tagen fast ununterbrochenem Regens oO

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

kleinens HalbHD Video


----------



## L0cke (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> so sahen Gestern bei mir die Trails aus, nach 2 Tagen fast ununterbrochenem Regens oO
> 
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD]MEGAUPLOAD - kleines Hd Video


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi,
ich war gestern und Freitag im Urlaub, da hab ich ne geile ''Schlucht'' gefunden mit kleinen Trails und so Bilder folgen
Das war hier:Wilhelmshöhe/Rostock - Google Maps
Nartürlich nicht das Hotel, sondern genau daneben im Wald


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne Schlucht an der Küste?


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, Steilküste
Außerdem nicht groß und ich hab ja auch ''Schlucht'' geschrieben
vllt. 4-5m am tiefsten Punkt


----------



## L0cke (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wahren dort wo du warst weiße Felsen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schlicht und einfach:Nö
Kennst du die FAhrrad marke Panther? Ich hab eins davon allerdings gewonnen hält schon 3,5Js


----------



## L0cke (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Kennst du die FAhrrad marke Panther? Ich hab eins davon allerdings gewonnen hält schon 3,5Js



Was denn das für eine MArke?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Was denn das für eine MArke?



Panther - PURE INSTINCT
Die inet seite

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Panther - PURE INSTINCT
> Die inet seite
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


Augenkrebs  zumindest die Sparte MTB, das andere habe ich mir noch nicht angetan.

edit: naja, sehr auf das Preissegment gerichtet in dem zur Zeit die meisten Bikes gekauft werden, wenn die Käufer wüssten....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Augenkrebs  zumindest die Sparte MTB, das andere habe ich mir noch nicht angetan.
> 
> edit: naja, sehr auf das Preissegment gerichtet in dem zur Zeit die meisten Bikes gekauft werden, wenn die Käufer wüssten....



ging mir auch durch den kopf... und dann dachte ich mir Baumarktfahrrad?!

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ging mir auch durch den kopf... und dann dachte ich mir Baumarktfahrrad?!
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher


So hart wollte ich es eigentlich nicht sagen, wir können es aber wenn schon als unteres Fahrradladenbike beschreiben, währe es ein Baumarktrad, währe es dort so was wie ein Ferrari  , hat ja keine verchromten Teile


----------



## kmf (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab mir jetzt ein Laternchen für'S Bike zugelegt. Nach langem Hin und Her hab ich mich für ein Produkt von Busch + Müller entschieden und zwar die  IXON IQ Speed. Macht optisch am Bike schwer was daher, wie ich finde. 

... und voll krass hell macht das Ding sowieso.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ein Laternchen für'S Bike zugelegt. Nach langem Hin und Her hab ich mich für ein Produkt von Busch + Müller entschieden und zwar die IXON IQ Speed. Macht optisch am Bike schwer was daher, wie ich finde.
> 
> ... und voll krass hell macht das Ding sowieso.


 

und macht das teil auch schoen licht? ich such ja auch noch ne neue.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## kmf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat 2 Stufen. Eine mit 10 Lux in 10 m Abstand gemessen, gemäß den Vorschriften der STVO. Und dann eine Powerstufe mit 50 Lux. Ist bisher das krasseste an Licht, was ich je an einem meiner Bikes gehabt hab. Ist allerdings auch ned ganz billig. 

Hatte zur Auswahl noch die Blackburn System X 4 SL. Doch die kommt an die IXON IQ Speed bei weitem ned ran. Außerdem gefiel mir bei der die NiMH-Akkulösung nicht. Meine hat Li-Ion-Akkus.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab ein Panther hat meine Mum vor 8Jahren gewonnen
und seit 3,5 Jahren fahr ich es jetzt, hält echt super
nächstes Jahr im Sommer oder Herbst kommt ein neues


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Hat 2 Stufen. Eine mit 10 Lux in 10 m Abstand gemessen, gemäß den Vorschriften der STVO. Und dann eine Powerstufe mit 50 Lux. Ist bisher das krasseste an Licht, was ich je an einem meiner Bikes gehabt hab. Ist allerdings auch ned ganz billig.
> 
> Hatte zur Auswahl noch die Blackburn System X 4 SL. Doch die kommt an die IXON IQ Speed bei weitem ned ran. Außerdem gefiel mir bei der die NiMH-Akkulösung nicht. Meine hat Li-Ion-Akkus.




der Preis stört mich nen bissel aber sonst schon geil. 50lux meine trelock ls 730 macht nur 15lux

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie findet ihr die Marke hier::: Bulls


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

auch ne super marke! aber sie sind alle samt recht teuer aber habe auch die quali und ausstattung

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

von Bulls rate ich ab, die Rahmen brechen wirklich wie sau, frag mal tBird, dem sind 4 Rahmen !!! in der Garantiezeit gebrochen und ich kenne andere Leute denen es gleich ergangen ist, aber wie kann man Bulls und die ganzen anderen Versender als Teurer bezeichnen 


edit: haben wir neue Smiles ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> von Bulls rate ich ab, die Rahmen brechen wirklich wie sau, frag mal tBird, dem sind 4 Rahmen !!! in der Garantiezeit gebrochen und ich kenne andere Leute denen es gleich ergangen ist, aber wie kann man Bulls und die ganzen anderen Versender als Teurer bezeichnen
> 
> 
> edit: haben wir neue Smiles ?



das merkst du jetzt?!

mit teuer meine ich im Vergleich zu Marken wie ähhh... mhhhh.... zb Panther die teruer bikes sind zwar von der ausstattung dann besser aber eben auch teuer
also ich bau mir jetzt lieber selber meine bikes da kommt das bei raus was ich will. ohne Kompromisse. 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 nur weil ich ein sch*** Bike fahre

endlich konnte ich meinen pics auf'n PC machen
ich sag dazu nur VÄTER also auf mein Vater


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> nur weil ich ein sch*** Bike fahre
> 
> endlich konnte ich meinen pics auf'n PC machen
> ich sag dazu nur VÄTER also auf mein Vater



auf deinen Vater
aber iwie erinnert mich das an einen kleinen Park hier in MD.
wenn ich mal wieder vorbei fahre mach ich mal nen Bild von

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

zwar schon einige Tage alt, aber...

ein Manual ins Tal, habe es aber nicht geschaft die 2km am Stück auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren, da sind 4 enge Kurfen drin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: die kleine Treppenstufe in dem vorherigen Bilderpost (Post 260) würde ich ja mal gerne mit dem "Großrad"cityroller springen


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das ist nur das Endstück von ner Treppe die Bis ganz oben geht!Viel Spaß
Da hab ich ca.5mal mein Bike(no Alu) hochgeschleppt, weil ich kein Bock hatte immer die ganze ''Schlucht'' zurück zu fahren


----------



## L0cke (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das ist nur das Endstück von ner Treppe die Bis ganz oben geht!Viel Spaß
> Da hab ich ca.5mal mein Bike(no Alu) hochgeschleppt, weil ich kein Bock hatte immer die ganze ''Schlucht'' zurück zu fahren



meinte eher die Stufe "geradeaus" fast in der Mitte des Bildes, da wo der Biker runterkommt und wahrscheinlich drüber fahren wird


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> meinte eher die Stufe "geradeaus" fast in der Mitte des Bildes, da wo der Biker runterkommt und wahrscheinlich drüber fahren wird



ich würde gerne mal in der mitte des bildes zwischen den beiden bäumen langfahren. das sieht richtig geil aus

was is eig nen "Großrad"cityroller?!?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> was is eig nen "Großrad"cityroller?!?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



so was  , da sind die Räder doppelt so groß wie bei einem normalem Cityroller, kann man sogar gut mit highspeed fahren, damit hat bei uns so ein heimkind nachgemessen 50kmh erreicht, natürlich ohne jegliche Art von Schützern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

50km/h?!?!?! Krass'e sache.
nachgemessen? biste etwa neben hergefahren mit'm tacho?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> meinte eher die Stufe "geradeaus" fast in der Mitte des Bildes, da wo der Biker runterkommt und wahrscheinlich drüber fahren wird



Mit dem Biker meinste wohl mic, oder


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Zum Thema Bulls, mein Freund hat seit 3-5Jahren ein MTB von Bulls, hält super
Nur der Lenker verdreht sich öfters

Zu meinem Pic: Als Vergleich, ich bin 1,71m groß und dazu die "Schlucht", hoffe wir fahren da ma wieder in Urlaub hin wenn ich ein neues Bike hab


----------



## L0cke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mit dem Biker meinste wohl mic, oder



kann sein , aber für mich ist Bulls das absolute Nogo, die alten haben gehalten, die neuen tun dies nicht mehr.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achso meinste das


----------



## Amigo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Tachchen...Thema Bulls:

Oft verschrien (speziell die Rahmen) aber eig. ganz brauchbar...zumindest die höherwertigen Bikes!

Ich hab das hier... (in weiß)
Bin sehr zufrieden damit! 

BTW: Schön das hier paar Biker am Start sind 
Geht doch (fast) nix über ne Runde auf dem Drahtesel


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

moin,
kann auch nur bestätigen das bulls gute mittelklasse bikes hat( aber mehr auch nicht)
ich hab nen bulls big free nuclear hardtail und dat rennt jetzt schon seit 3 jahren, hat 12 unfälle überstanden, ohne das sich irgendetwas verzogen hat.
mehr als ne halbjährliche grunderneuerung bekommt es von mir auch nicht.
klar mein fahrstil ist unter aller sau, und meine versicherungs beiträge sind auch schon mehr geworden, aber dat fahrrad hält!
ps.:wer mal um kiel rum nen bissl biken will kann mir auch gerne mal ne pm senden!
mfg


----------



## kmf (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal ein recht aktuelles Bild meines Red Bull, zu finden in meinem Album hier.
Wenn jetzt die Sauwetterzeit kommt, werde ich mein Stumpi einmotten und bis zum Frühjahr mit dem Hardtail rumgondeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@kmf: Bist ja ein ganz schöner Fahrrad Freak wenn ich mir dein Album so angucke... 

Nice, nice 

Ich werd mir im Frühling wahrscheinlich einen neuen Rahmen kaufen, schön mit Dämpfer...Fully ist schon was feines. 

Die Höllenauffahrt sieht nicht übel aus


----------



## rehacomp (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Fahrrad fahren kann ich auch 
Mein Fahrstil? Echt knall hart, ohne rücksicht auf verluste, am Fahrad natürlich 
So brauch ich alle 2 Jahre nen neues. Anfangs waren es auch hochwertige, hielten aber nich länger als die billigen, die ich heute kauf.

Meine Stecke zur Arbeit sind 12Km eine Richtung. Gefahren wird *immer*, egal welches Wetter draußen ist, selbst im Winter bis Schnedicke bis 10cm.
Gelände? Stadt und Acker.

Wer von euch hat schon mal Kohlen vom Händler geholt, mit Fahrad und Anhänger?
Mein damaliges Gewicht 50Kg, Last im Hänger: 6 Packete (je 25kg)
War´n nur 3Km, durch die Stadt.
Tja, so nach dem Motto, "Wer bremst, verliert"

Achso, ich hab bis heute noch kein Führerschein.


----------



## L0cke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

eigentlich kein Highspeed aber für den Trail ist es schon wieder Highspeed  

Freeridetrail "Highspeedabschnitt" testvid neue plattform - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## L0cke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bulls, da hab ich ja das halbe Forum gegen mich ich muss sagen die Bulls Rahmen die ich kenne (7 an der Zahl und eines aus einem Forum (dem  wahr alleine 3mal Rahmen gebroche ) ) sind alle gebrochen, wahren aber auch Fullys und keine HTs.


----------



## Amigo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> eigentlich kein Highspeed *aber für den Trail ist es schon wieder Highspeed *
> 
> Freeridetrail "Highspeedabschnitt" testvid neue plattform - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


 da hast du Recht 

Aber sah ganz nice aus der Weg, so als Entspannungsausfahrt


----------



## L0cke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> da hast du Recht
> 
> Aber sah ganz nice aus der Weg, so als Entspannungsausfahrt



da fällt mir ein, ich würde euch gerne den Trail mal ganz zeigen, sind ein paar schön technische stellen drin, kennt da jemand kein kostenloses Programm mit dem man HD Videos zusammenschneiden kann, denn meine Videos sind eigentlich alle in HD.


----------



## Amigo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Klar hätte nix dagegen...  
Sind das Aufnahmen während der Fahrt? Wär zu cool... 

Thema Videoschnitt... Multimedia + Sonstige Hardware - PC Games Hardware Extreme
Da mal nen Thread öffnen...
Bin da nicht so der Experte was gute Progs angeht. 

Oder lieber da!? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-und-anwendungen/36

Du machst das schon


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> eigentlich kein Highspeed aber für den Trail ist es schon wieder Highspeed
> 
> Freeridetrail "Highspeedabschnitt" testvid neue plattform - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de




wie lange/weit fährst du von zuhause bis zu dem Trail?


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wie lange/weit fährst du von zuhause bis zu dem Trail?
> 
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



Mh, 45-50km , ist im Thüringer Wald bei Verwandten, ich geh jetzt erst mal Videos machen, haben gutes Wetter, da dürfte es im Wald relativ trocken sein


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wir hatten heute gutes Wetter so hab ich mein Bike(ungefedert) genommen, meinen Freund überredet und bin mit ihm hier hin gefahren:Pferdekopf - Google Maps
Ihr müsst nur noch die obere Karte ankliken der weiße Fleck südlich davon ist der Berg
Ich wohne nicht da direkt, aber 2km davon in Handeloh selbst.
Eine Abfahrt nach Norden geht geil, man jumpt die ganze Zeit und so, eine andere nach Südosten ist gut für HIghspeed geignet, dort war mein Topspeed 43,1 und das so 4mal
Bilder mach ich beim nächsten mal


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

noch hinterher mein neustes Dream-Bike ist das Scott Gambler DH 20:SCOTT | Bike | Bikes | Mountain | Gambler | Gambler DH 20
das kostet allerdings auch nur 2800€


----------



## L0cke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich brauch neu Reifen , heute ging fast gar nichts mit den abgenudelten dingern 

Ausschnitt "Fies Trail No,2" - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meine herren ihr seit ja richtig die gelände biker!
ich hab mir nur nen mtb geholt weil hier und da mal nen schotterweg und im herbst gerne mal bauernglatteis ist.
respekt!

mfg


----------



## Amigo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Und L0cke paar Videos gemacht!? 

Aus dem Ausschnitt Fies Trail... der springt neben den Stamm oder!? 

BTW: Videos...

Die Typen sind einfach krass! 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIKfEU8yl8


----------



## L0cke (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Und L0cke paar Videos gemacht!?
> 
> Aus dem Ausschnitt Fies Trail... der springt neben den Stamm oder!?



neben was für einen Stamm springe ich ?
ist ein Videocliph von heute übrigens gewesen,  war keine so tolle Session , da mein Kameramann zum  war, demnächst ziehe ich wieder alleine mit Stativ los und mach alle Einstellungen selber.


FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> BTW: Videos...
> 
> Die Typen sind einfach krass!
> 
> YouTube - Mountain Bike (Trials Bike) Trickster - Danny Macaskill



sind halt Trailer


----------



## Amigo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jo aber die haben es echt drauf...  

Und das bist du in Videos!? Achso...  

Da liegt doch ein Stamm auf dem Boden oder? Springst du da rauf?

Ok das ist ja die Spur...   man muss mal wieder in Wald...


----------



## L0cke (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> man muss mal wieder in Wald...



Spurenlesen üben ?


----------



## Amigo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Spurenlesen üben ?


 

Genau! 

Ich war schon ein weilchen nicht mehr richtig biken...


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Ich war schon ein weilchen nicht mehr richtig biken...



ich auch sollte man vllt mal wieder machen


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@FX5200-289Mhz: Hier is noch son krasses Vid:YouTube - thinkbikes.com - mountain bike trials street video

Ja Philipp(darf ich dich so nennen), heut ist deine Chance ma wieder mit mir zu biken


----------



## Amigo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sehr Cool das Video 

Irgendwo sah ich mal nen Typen in so nem Video, der auf nem Eisenbahngleis fuhr... ist von der einen rechten Schiene nach links auf die andere Schiene zur Seite hinweg gesprungen...und ist mit beiden Rädern gelandet... 

Jetzt vlt. schwer vorzustellen, aber sah einfach nice aus! Finde das Video leider nicht...


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier noch ein geiles Vid:YouTube - Downhill Freeride (SEASONS) 2


----------



## Amigo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

AAALTER SCHWEDE 

Der Sprung bei 0:35 

Die haben so ein geiles Gelände zum Bike*n*...maaan ich bin neidisch...


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Joaah der is heftig, aber nicht nur der das, sondern das Ganze Video
HAb auch die original Vids dazu gefunden:http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCqjuV0ZPU&feature=related
&
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0d1X0koAyGA


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was is das für ein Pro 
ich würde gerne auch so gut fahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nicht nur du
aber heut nachmittag kannste dein Können mit mir unter Beweis Stellen

ach übringens das ist der Job des Kerls


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So hier kommen ma Bilder vom Pferdekopf und Sesfontain und mein Bike
das blaue ist meins das andere Sesfontains


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sry aber die bikes sind ja wohl hig light bei den bildern. ab er ihr hab echt ne geile piste

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

natürlich sind die bikes NICHT die Highlights und ich weiß auch das mein Bike Sch**** ist aber es funzt und ich hatte nicht das Prob wie Sesfontain das Die Feder ständig durchschlägt
43.1+ ganz gute jumps schafft mein Bike da schon


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

es sind ja nicht einfach die bikes an sich sondern die Katzenaugen die mich da anstrahlen. zwei pro Rad sind übrigens Vorschrift.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab so viele dran weil das Rad gewonnen ist und kein Licht hatte
fahr da morgen wahrscheinlich nochmal hin
heute guck ich mir mal einen anderen weg in der Nähe an


----------



## Amigo (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Katzenaugen... 
Ich hab nur Vorder- und Rücklicht... LED mit Batterie... 
Dynamo 

Wenn das Wetter gut wird geh ich morgen biken!


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

tu das  da wo von die Bilder sind war ich seit donnerstag und morgen auch noch heutiger Speed-Rekord: 47,6kmh


----------



## Fabian (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hab 49 geschafft,nen schotterweg der richtig steil geht,und mit laub bedeckt ist.
Die 49 sind aus der seit als die Blätter noch nicht gefallen sind
Jetzt wenns nass ist kann man da nur runtertuckern


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mal fürs protokoll auch mal mein top speed.
geschehen auf'm Elberadweg Richtung Lostau. schöner Asphalt. Ebene.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

au man ,unsere Berge sind Jämmerlich-_-,aber naja ich fahr auch nicht mehr so richtig bin früher aber mal gefahren,aber naja son Singletrail wer jtz schon mal wieder ganz schön


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

komm doch zu mir wir haben hier 2,3 gute Stellen


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

miau,ja werd ich mal machen^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das wäre toll


----------



## L0cke (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

komm Nichtraucher, sei doch froh das wenigstens auch welche mit nicht gerade High End Bikes hir unterwegs sind, ohne sie währe es ihr ein ganzes Stück leerer


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja,da geb ich LOcke recht


----------



## Amigo (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich auch...dabei sein ist alles 

Nicht jeder verdient so viel, bzw. hat Eltern die einem mal ein Bike für 1000€ kaufen... 
Aber nichtraucher denkt da bestimmt genauso und hat es auch gar nicht böse gemeint... 

Ich geh heut nicht biken, keine Lust... lieber ne Runde vorm PC, aber jetzt erstmal aufräumen!


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hmm,mier is das heute zu kalt um noch ma iwie nach draußen zu gehen,aber vllt. nächstes Wochende


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du Weichei Jan dann kannste ja nächsten Sonntag ma bei mir Vorbeikommen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> komm Nichtraucher, sei doch froh das wenigstens auch welche mit nicht gerade High End Bikes hir unterwegs sind, ohne sie währe es ihr ein ganzes Stück leerer



stimmt hast recht. aber ich zähle mein Bike nun echt nicht zu den High End Bikes. da fehlt mir noch die XT Gruppe



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Nicht jeder verdient so viel, bzw. hat Eltern die einem mal ein Bike für 1000€ kaufen...
> Aber nichtraucher denkt da bestimmt genauso und hat es auch gar nicht böse gemeint...



Ich musste meins auch selbst bezahlen und das war nen halbes Jahr Taschengeld + kleinere Jop's

Aber es zählt ja nur der Wille des fahrens oder iwie so würde das L0cke bestimmt sagen.

Edit: ach ja ich bin heute bei gemütlichen 5°C schon gefahren. Natürlich Fahrrad, was denkt ihr den?!


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Amigo (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So ich geh jetzt noch biken...20min. bis zu meinem Kumpel. 
Später noch 20min. zurück. Na wenn das keine Tour ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> So ich geh jetzt noch biken...20min. bis zu meinem Kumpel.
> Später noch 20min. zurück. Na wenn das keine Tour ist



und in KM?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Amigo (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichtraucher: ich musste auch sparen, gut nur 3 Monate...  ich geh ja arbeiten.
Wir verstehen uns schon 

Das wird jetzt bestimmt schön kalt draußen... 

Ok bye Leutz


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ist doch warm draußen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ist doch warm draußen




wohnst du in tunesien?! 
Bei mir sind es grade 11°C und höhst wert waren 16°C

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bei miren waren es heute 14 und grad sinds noch viel weniger


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nö in NIEDERSACHSEN und um die Ecke von 40min bei ATIFan
ich hab heut nicht einmal aufs Thermo geschaut


----------



## L0cke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bloemfontein aus welcher Ecke in NRW kommst du? Nord,Süd,West,Ost?


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Warum NRW wenn ich aus Niedersachsen 40min südlich von Hamburg komme


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und ich bin noch ma 35 km weiter südlich ^^


----------



## L0cke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Warum NRW wenn ich aus Niedersachsen 40min südlich von Hamburg komme



ups, falsche Abkürzung  Hamburg währe etwas weit nach Hannover, da bin ich des öfteren


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

aso wieso denn? bist du neidisch auf unsere Trails


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja,auf meine ehr nich(,also unser beser Singletrail is einmal den Krankenhaus Weg entlang,bis auf die eine Stelle is der aber nich sehr fordernd


----------



## L0cke (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

will es jemand als Wallpaper?

Hab heute mal mein Bike geputzt *gg*

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/7/0/8/_/large/SDC11692.JPG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne,mein selbskreierter ATI Desktop,der nach meine CMOS Reset leider wech is,fand ich besser,ich hatte mal ein Cube Stereo in action als Wallpaer


----------



## Amigo (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Locke: Nettes Bike, nette Pics! 
Schön gemacht mit der Belichtung, sieht man nicht oft in Verbindung mit Bikes als Motiv.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@LOcke: ich möchte dein Bike


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@L0cke 
Echt geil 
wie bekomme ich solche bilder hin?
und was'n das für nen licht? nen Auto?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Amigo (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichtraucher91
Ja das sind Autos, musst du die Belichtungszeit verlängern. 
Sehr cool auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike 

@L0cke
Wieviel Federweg hat deine Gabel eig.? 140mm?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> @nichtraucher91
> Ja das sind Autos, musst du die Belichtungszeit verlängern.
> Sehr cool auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike



DAMN! das kann meine cam nich (N95)



> @L0cke
> Wieviel Federweg hat deine Gabel eig.? 140mm?



denke eher 160mm

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> @Locke: Nettes Bike, nette Pics!
> Schön gemacht mit der Belichtung, sieht man nicht oft in Verbindung mit Bikes als Motiv.



dickes thx



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @LOcke: ich möchte dein Bike



musste mich heiraten , oder wie ich  einen gutbezahlten Ferienjob und Nebenjop machen  



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> DAMN! das kann meine cam nich (N95)



manchmal habe ich das Gefühl du investierst an der falschen Stelle *g*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> denke eher 160mm
> lg
> nichtraucher



also nachgemessen habe ich 145mm Federweg, aber die Gabel geht demnächst zum Tuner, dann ist unter anderem der Durschlagsschutz einstellbar, mal schaun wie viel Federweg sie dann mit abgeschaltetem Durchschlagsschutz hat.


----------



## Amigo (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> also nachgemessen habe ich 145mm Federweg, aber die Gabel geht demnächst zum Tuner, dann ist unter anderem der Durschlagsschutz einstellbar, mal schaun wie viel Federweg sie dann mit abgeschaltetem Durchschlagsschutz hat.


Kannst ja mal erzählen wie teuer das wird


----------



## L0cke (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal erzählen wie teuer das wird



Kostet, ~130+Versand,  kann aber mehr werden wenn noch auserplanmäßige Teile getauscht werden müssen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also wann haste zeit LOcke, für dir Hochzeit
du bist ja ein kleiner Fahrradvernatiker


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> manchmal habe ich das Gefühl du investierst an der falschen Stelle *g*



Erstens wars nen geschenk für ne Eins inner Mathe Prüfung und zweiten hab ich dafür keine Cam. Aber ich spare schon für meine XT Gruppe



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> also wann haste zeit LOcke, für dir Hochzeit
> du bist ja ein kleiner Fahrradvernatiker



jap das is er

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mhh, unzwar ganz gewaltig


----------



## L0cke (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> also wann haste zeit LOcke, für dir Hochzeit



******* jetzt stecke ich in der Predulie 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Erstens wars nen geschenk für ne Eins inner Mathe Prüfung und zweiten hab ich dafür keine Cam. Aber ich spare schon für meine XT Gruppe


1. nicht schlecht, wenn ich ne 1 hab bekomme ich nie was auch nicht nach meinen Prüfungen 
2. da hast du was zum drauf freuen 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> jap das is er
> lg
> nichtraucher





Bloemfontein schrieb:


> mhh, unzwar ganz gewaltig



aber jetzt aber


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> 1. nicht schlecht, wenn ich ne 1 hab bekomme ich nie was auch nicht nach meinen Prüfungen
> 2. da hast du was zum drauf freuen



das schöne is das war nicht mein abschlusszeugnis da ich jetzt noch abi mach. Das problem ist jetzt aber ich verdiene immernoch kein eigenes geld und damit wird das sparen für die XT gruppe dauern

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das problem ist jetzt aber ich verdiene immernoch kein eigenes geld und damit wird das sparen für die XT gruppe dauern
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


Ich mach auch Abi  alles die Frage der Arbeitseinstellung *gg* , wenn ich dran denke wie ein Kumpel damals 1800 Euro für einen Rahmen!! gespart hat


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Ich mach auch Abi  alles die Frage der Arbeitseinstellung *gg* , wenn ich dran denke wie ein Kumpel damals 1800 Euro für einen Rahmen!! gespart hat



Darum arbeite ich ja jetzt neben der Schule und beim Weihnachtsmarkt bin ich auch dabei

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und ich fang bald an zeitung auszutragen
abi hab ich in4,5 Jahrennach der12.


----------



## L0cke (1. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Darum arbeite ich ja jetzt neben der Schule und beim Weihnachtsmarkt bin ich auch dabei
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


stimmt ja, hatte ich ganz vergessen *g*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> und ich fang bald an zeitung auszutragen
> abi hab ich in4,5 Jahrennach der12.



ne du bist mir zu jung, jetzt will ich dich nicht mehr


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ne du bist mir zu jung, jetzt will ich dich nicht mehr



da biste aber noch mal ganz knapp davon gekommen

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ...
> ne du bist mir zu jung, jetzt will ich dich nicht mehr


, aber warum denn nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> , aber warum denn nicht



na so nen schicker Blondschopf, denn sollteste dir nich entgehen lassen

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mhhuaaa ich bin gestern noch in Nacht und nebel gefahren... das is mal geil wenn man mit der Vorderrad über die ganze Fahrbahn rutsch...
und wenn man noch vor der Lampe denn Regen sieht is das mal richtig geilo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mir gefällt Bild3 am besten ich liebe es auch im dunkeln zu fahren, nur meistens ohne Licht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> mir gefällt Bild3 am besten ich liebe es auch im dunkeln zu fahren, nur meistens ohne Licht



Ohne licht?! und vielleicht noch ohne Helm?!
Bist du denn des Wahnsinns?!


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja ich bin des Wahnsinnssohn
die piste die du als gut bezeichnet hast bin ich mit 47,4 ohne Helm gefahren und am ende ist noch ein Bach
ich hab mir auch gedacht: man bin ich lebensmüde


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ja ich bin des Wahnsinnssohn



OMG! er ist die Ausgeburt des Wahnsinns



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> die piste die du als gut bezeichnet hast bin ich mit 47,4 ohne Helm gefahren und am ende ist noch ein Bach
> ich hab mir auch gedacht: man bin ich lebensmüde



ich jetzt???
und falls ja welche Piste???

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, du!!!
Seite31, Post301, Bild6( das letzte)


----------



## Fabian (6. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja ich finde das ist nichts wo man drauf stolz sein kann
nen kumpel von mir hat sich bei uns im steinbruch böse hingelegt,handgeleng gesplittert,eine dicke wunde die genäht wurde
Er hatte einen helm auf,zum glück.
Sonst wäre das nicht so verhältnismäßig gut ausgegangen.
Der helm hatte eine delle,und einen riss,weil er voll auf nen stein ist.
Aber der Kopf hat keinen kratzer.
Seit dem Fahre ich zu 99% mit helm


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> naja ich finde das ist nichts wo man drauf stolz sein kann
> nen kumpel von mir hat sich bei uns im steinbruch böse hingelegt,handgeleng gesplittert,eine dicke wunde die genäht wurde
> Er hatte einen helm auf,zum glück.
> Sonst wäre das nicht so verhältnismäßig gut ausgegangen.
> ...



100000000x dafür.
Wer mit Helm fährt schützt nicht nur sich selbst sondern gutes Vorbild und erhält auch mehr Ansehen von anderen Fahren! 
Auch Autofahrer sind mit einmal viel freundlicher.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Fabian (6. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja ist auch glaube ich für mich besser.
nach beschreibung anderer fahre ich echt manchmal etwas crazy
Nen fahrenden Bus mit 45 überholt,bergab natürlich.
Naja es gibt auch noch den gegenverkehr
ich finds aber immer noch am geilsten Roller zu überholen.
Den Spass lass ich mir echt nicht nehmen


----------



## Mojo (7. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahr meistens ohne Helm obwohl ich mir manchmal echt überleg ein aufzusetzen. Dann sagen zwar viele "boaahh wie uncool" aber wirklich uncool ist es wenn du wegen einem eigentlich leichten Unfall lange im Krankenhaus liegst wegen einer Kopfverletzung.
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch Glück weil manchmal warn es bei mir wirklich nur noch wenige Zentimeter und es wäre aus gewesen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> naja ist auch glaube ich für mich besser.
> nach beschreibung anderer fahre ich echt manchmal etwas crazy
> Nen fahrenden Bus mit 45 überholt,bergab natürlich.
> Naja es gibt auch noch den gegenverkehr
> ...


 Jo Roller überholen. Die gucken dann immer so doof und drehen ihr "gefährt" bis Timbuktu um dann vll wieder überholen zu können.
Auch witzig isses wenn der TAcho vom Fahrrad nur noch "Er" anzeigt und dann ne Kuve kommt (oder gegenverkehr).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Mojo schrieb:


> Ich fahr meistens ohne Helm obwohl ich mir manchmal echt überleg ein aufzusetzen. Dann sagen zwar viele "*boaahh wie uncool*" aber wirklich uncool ist es wenn du wegen einem eigentlich leichten Unfall lange im Krankenhaus liegst wegen einer Kopfverletzung.
> Ich hatte bis jetzt noch Glück weil manchmal warn es bei mir wirklich nur noch wenige Zentimeter und es wäre aus gewesen.



komisch meine Radlerfreunde sagen genau das gegenteil. 
was andere dazu sagen, dass ich nen Helm trege is mir egal! 
_
_
_"Die meisten Leuten haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild und die besteht nunmal wer wisse das nicht, aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht"_ - Die Ärzte
  ->  Lasse Redn 




nfsgame schrieb:


> Jo Roller überholen. Die gucken dann immer so doof und drehen ihr "gefährt" bis Timbuktu um dann vll wieder überholen zu können.
> Auch witzig isses wenn der TAcho vom Fahrrad nur noch "Er" anzeigt und dann ne Kuve kommt (oder gegenverkehr).




steht das "Er" für Error? mein Tacho zeigt bis 399Km/h an
aber ja roller überholen is immer schön.
Schon mal von der Polizei wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit angehalten worden?

lg
Nichtrauche91


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die rollerfahrer immer mit ihren durschnittlichen~30kmh sind so schnell, das ich die ohne zuüberlegen überhohle, nur das wir kostenfrei fahren
eig trag ich auch n helm nur meistens dreh ich mit mein Kumpels ne kleine runde und kommen dann auf so ne ideen wie ma kurz 55kmh zu fahren und haben dann natürlich kein Helm auf


----------



## Fabian (7. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jap schon 2 mal
wir haben einen schönen recht steilen und langezogenen berg,wo normalerweise 50 ist,ne klitzekleine Baustelle war da,und dann war nur noch 30.
Unten standense mit dem Blitzer,nur wie will man ein fahrrad blitzen?
Die grünen männchen haben mich dann 150m weiter rausgewunken und der hat mich echt doof angemacht
ich konnte mir das lachen echt nicht verkneifen"wenn wir sie das nächste mal wegen überhöhter geschwindigkeit anhalten,kostet es,diesmal bleibt es bei einer verwarnung"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Jap schon 2 mal
> wir haben einen schönen recht steilen und langezogenen berg,wo normalerweise 50 ist,ne klitzekleine Baustelle war da,und dann war nur noch 30.
> Unten standense mit dem Blitzer,nur wie will man ein fahrrad blitzen?
> Die grünen männchen haben mich dann 150m weiter rausgewunken und der hat mich echt doof angemacht
> ich konnte mir das lachen echt nicht verkneifen"wenn wir sie das nächste mal wegen überhöhter geschwindigkeit anhalten,kostet es,diesmal bleibt es bei einer verwarnung"



ich hab das prob auch ohne berge
3 mal und jedes man nur ne mündl Verwarnung.
"ach ich wusste gar nich dass uch so schnell war, ich hab meinen Tacho ja auch gar nich dran...."

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (7. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Schon mal von der Polizei wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit angehalten worden?
> 
> lg
> Nichtrauche91



mehrmalig, einmal hatte ich 35kmh mehr drauf als erlaubt  (Auserorts nen Berg runter mit sehr vielen Kurfen)
Bekomme grad mal wieder Lust mit 80-90 nen Berg runter zu fahren und daszu filmen, brauche aber erst wieder einen neuen Tacho, hab schon wieder einen MHR 2006 verloren


----------



## Fabian (7. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hatte vorgestern einen Rahmenbruch
Ich kaufe nie NIE wieder ein Fahrrad beim zweirad Feld.
Ist echt nen scheiß gefühl wenn man wo runterbrettert,und kurz springt,und dann ein "knack" hört,mnach hinten guckt und sieht wie der rahmen gebrochen ist.
ist aber schon in der reperatur,und wird dann verkauft.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> mehrmalig, einmal hatte ich 35kmh mehr drauf als erlaubt  (Auserorts nen Berg runter mit sehr vielen Kurfen)
> Bekomme grad mal wieder Lust mit 80-90 nen Berg runter zu fahren und daszu filmen, brauche aber erst wieder einen neuen Tacho, hab schon wieder einen MHR 2006 verloren



du verlierst die Dinger?! ich schrotte die immer. Verloren hab ich noch Keinen.
und nen berg wo ich mit 80-90km/h runter fahren kann kenne ich in meiner Gegend nicht. Bin gestern mit 60 nen kleinen Berg runter... im 24sten dachte ich, ich trette mich gleich selber...

@Fabian 
sowas is natürlich echt s******


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (8. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine schnellste Schußfahrt habe ich mal am Gardasee veranstaltet. Tempo 87 km/h -> Anfahrt auf Torbole/Riva ...da hab ich schön den Arsch zusammengekniffen. Mir persönlich ist das mittlerweile zu gefährlich. Fahren mit Helm ist zwar Pflicht, aber was nützt der bei dem Tempo?


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> steht das "Er" für Error? mein Tacho zeigt bis 399Km/h an
> aber ja roller überholen is immer schön.
> Schon mal von der Polizei wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit angehalten worden?
> 
> ...


Meiner zeigt nur bis 55km/h an. Ich brauch mal nen neuen, kabellos ist auch nicht so schön wenn man das HAndy in der TAsche hat.
Bis jetzt wurde ich nur einmal angehalten wegen zu schnell (ungefähr 30km/h schneller als erlaubt, aber in ne 30er Zone). Aber der Polizist kannte mich schon also nur ne verwarnung und weiter gings.



Fabian schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorgestern einen Rahmenbruch
> Ich kaufe nie NIE wieder ein Fahrrad beim zweirad Feld.
> Ist echt nen scheiß gefühl wenn man wo runterbrettert,und kurz springt,und dann ein "knack" hört,mnach hinten guckt und sieht wie der rahmen gebrochen ist.
> ist aber schon in der reperatur,und wird dann verkauft.



Noch schöner isses wenn man in die kurve gehen will und die Befesttigungsschelle vom Sattel bricht . Besonders wenn man schon 45km/h drauf hat .


----------



## L0cke (8. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

gleich geht es zur großen Lampenvergkeichsession,  , bin mal gespannt wie die Selbstbauten die Lupinas versemmeln werden 

Anbei, XD http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/gadg...ets/mini-kin-green-power-generator/index.html


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> gleich geht es zur großen Lampenvergkeichsession,  , bin mal gespannt wie die Selbstbauten die Lupinas versemmeln werden
> 
> Anbei, XD Mini Kin Green Power Generator - I Want One Of Those




wie geil is das denn? um so schneller du fährst um so heller is deine Lampe oder wie???

Ein ausführlicher Erfahrungsbericht wird verlangt!!!


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (9. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wie geil is das denn? um so schneller du fährst um so heller is deine Lampe oder wie???
> 
> Ein ausführlicher Erfahrungsbericht wird verlangt!!!
> 
> ...



Ne, das Teil habe ich nur im Inet gefunden und hatte nichts mit unserer Lampenvergleichsession zu tun.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Ne, das Teil habe ich nur im Inet gefunden und hatte nichts mit unserer Lampenvergleichsession zu tun.



Und wo ist jetzt der Erfahrungsbericht?!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (9. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Erfahrungsbericht?!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



was soll ich sagen die Lupinas sind gut versemmelt worden, selbst einige Eigenbauten um die 100 euro hbaen denen gut eingeheizt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen die Lupinas sind gut versemmelt worden, selbst einige Eigenbauten um die 100 euro hbaen denen gut eingeheizt



Foto's?
Was hattet ihr denn für nen Lumpine? Betty?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (9. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Foto's?
> Was hattet ihr denn für nen Lumpine? Betty?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



War alles mögliche von Lupina vertreten, auch Betty ,Fotos gibt es auch die Woche  , das ist etwas blöd da man die Fotos immer extre hier  hochladen muss.


----------



## L0cke (9. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so es ist vollbracht, Nichtraucher, jetzt haste meinen Bericht endlich zum lesen


----------



## L0cke (9. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

2 Videos von der Fahrt zum Grill- und  Leuchtenvergleichsplatz

YouTube - Nightride/Beamshot-Session 08

YouTube - Nightride/Beamshot-Session 08 2


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Lächeln
zu geil

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

man ist das hell
zu dem mit der Polizei:
zum glück hat mich noch keiner angehalten, würden de täglich in unserer straße stehen wäre der staat schon schuldenlos


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mhhhha mein nächste Gefährt
aber wohl erst in ferner Zukunft....
ich lass auch extra die XT-Gruppe für mein jetziges Bike weg nach dem mein Händler mir heute sagte was so eine Vollaufrüstung auf XT kostet.....

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mhhhha mein nächste Gefährt


Hmm sieht ja lecker aus! Na ja ich hab erst nen neues gekauft also bringen mich meine Eltern um wenn ich mir wieder was neues kaufen wollen würde. Ich wüsste ausserdem nicht wo ich das Geld hernehmen sollte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

darum sagt ich ja auch "in ferner Zukunft"


----------



## L0cke (10. November 2008)

So Bilder sind online, viel Spaß beim Staunen  , die Belichtungszeit usw wahr auf einen bestimmten Wert festgelegt 


Nightshots, Nightpics, Ausleuchtungsbilder hier posten, only! - Seite 26 - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum

also der Preis für das Traumbike vom Nichtraucher ist doch ganz günstig, wenn ich bedenke wie viel alleine in meinem Hardtail steckt


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Preis sieht mir irgendwie sehr niedrig aus. Immerhin sind Fox-Dämpfer und ein paar andere schicke Teile verbaut - und dann nur 1500 Euro? Sehr gut!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja also sooogut sind die Teile nun auch nicht. nur SRAM X.7 Schaltgriffe und Umwerfer und nur ne Shimano Deore Kurbeln. Wenn man da auf XT und X.9 aufrüstet kommt man bestimmt auf 140€ mehr.
Aberr der Fox Dämpfer is schon geil


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (11. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meine Bestellung bei Bike-mailorder.de ist endlich raus, dann gibts neue Bilder,mein Bike hat nun schon orranggoldene Schrauben bekommen, und nächste Woche wird es weiter veredelt


----------



## L0cke (12. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, soeben heimgekommen und , da stand ein Packet 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und was ist drin?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

genau was ist drin?
ich schätze ma auf seine getunte federgabel oder etwas für seinen gEhäuseumzug, richtig


----------



## L0cke (12. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nein weder Gabel noch was für den PC, die Adresse für mein Gehäusethread hat sich geändert  , irgendwie sind auch noch einige Bilder auf den folgenden Seiten hinzugekommen *gg*


----------



## L0cke (12. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dann wollen wir mal das Geheimnis lüften *gg*

neuer Helm von MET (der alte ist merklich von Unfällen und einer  Begegnung mit einem Ast gezeichnet)
2xReifen
4x Schwalbe extra light Schläuche
Minitool
Crank Brothers Mallet 2 Pedale
und 2 Trikots von Platzangst,sehen heller aus als sie sind durch die Verpackung.

Bilder auf der Waage gibt es morgen, habe noch einiges mehr zu wiegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

der Helm is ja mal richtiges high light!
geiles Matt schwarz.

Hier mal mein 911'er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schwalbe
mist ich hab falsch geraten, denn muss ich mir wohl auf der darkside cookies hohlen
mein helm ist von UVEX


----------



## L0cke (13. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nice, ich uppe schon mal die Bilder Erklärungen kommen so zwischen 8:30-9:00 ,muss gleich weg 

So da hätten wir jeweils eine Pedale von Crank Brothers , Mallet 2 in Silber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entweder kann man die CBs mit 4 Edelstahlblenden bestücken (auf dem Bild sind nur 2 Blenden für eine Pedale)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder man kann auch welche aus Alu montieren (auch wieder 2 Blenden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze wird dann von diesen Schrauben gehalten (sind 4 Stück um 2 blenden zu befestigen), werde ich whrscheinlich gegen welche aus Titan tauschen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mein kleines Werkzeug für Rennen und Ausfahrten (muss mir noch nen Ketennieter bauen sowei zwei Reifenheber tunen dann habe ich alles)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe ich auch schon für die Bastelaktion aus dem Keller geholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mein altes X.0 Schaltwerk mit Alukäfig ohne Rollen und ungetunt, mal schauen was es getunt wiegt *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann die normalen Rollen vom 2007er und älteren X.0 Schaltwerken (wahren an meinem altem X.0 Schaltwerk)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die normalen Rollen vom 2008er Schaltwerk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann noch Tuningrollen für das X.0 Schaltwerk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor lauter laub kam man heute im Wald nicht voran, Schlammschlacht gab es am Ende aber trotzdem, Bilder kommen gleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0cke (13. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

leider sieht man den dreck nich tso gut :SD


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

entschuldige locke, aber du bist wirklich ein Fanaticker


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wieviel wiegt dein drahtesel denn? der macht einen sehr auf diet gesetzten eindruck  nicht das der dir verhungert^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das letzte bild im Laub is einfach mal geil!!! 
aber ich sehe grade wieder das es mich nich wirklich interessiert was mein bike wiegt...


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Boah ich glaub ich schmeiß meinen Drahtesel in den nächstbesten Fluss ! Erst hab ich nen Platten hinten und, als das gerade behoben war, bricht mir die Sattelstange! Nuja: Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt!


----------



## L0cke (16. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> entschuldige locke, aber du bist wirklich ein Fanaticker



also Fanatiker sind was anderes  , ich zeig dir mal ein Bild vom Kumpel XD



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> wieviel wiegt dein drahtesel denn? der macht einen sehr auf diet gesetzten eindruck  nicht das der dir verhungert^



Was er wiegt kann ich dir gar nicht so sagen etwa 12,3 kg (muss den mal wieder an die Waage hängen) ist nun mal immer noch ein leichter Freerider  das Marathonbike vom Kumpel wiegt ca 7 kg (Tour de France Rennräder wiegen 7,5 kg wegen Norm, ein durchschnittliches Trekkingrad wiegt 17kg), 

Trekkingrad und Marathonbike lässt sich aber von Halbarkeit nicht vergleichen, im Test hat ein 8,5 kg Marathonbike mehr ausgehalten als ein 16kg Crossbike 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das letzte bild im Laub is einfach mal geil!!!
> aber ich sehe grade wieder das es mich nich wirklich interessiert was mein bike wiegt...
> 
> 
> ...



thx fürs Lob  , bei deinem Bike würd ich gar nicht dran denken es an die Waage zu hängen , hauptsache es fährt  



nfsgame schrieb:


> Boah ich glaub ich schmeiß meinen Drahtesel in den nächstbesten Fluss ! Erst hab ich nen Platten hinten und, als das gerade behoben war, bricht mir die Sattelstange! Nuja: Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt!



aua das ist hart, deswegen keine Billigprodukte


----------



## Las_Bushus (16. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das soll trotz des ganzen leichtbaus noch über 12kg wiegen? wegen der riesen gabel oder was?

Mein wunderschönes Cube ist voll leicht wie ich finde. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche wiegt das um die 11kg =D.
War letzte Woche jetzt auch zur Winterdurchsicht (soll ja schließlich gepflegt durch den schnee gehen =P ), und gab einen neuen Hinterreifen und der geht wunderbar, racing ralph evolution oder so... wobei ich keine ahnung hab was an dem jetzt besser ist als an dem normalen racing ralph, haben gleich viel gekostet da war das ja wurst^^. (wenn mir das einer erklären könnte wäre ich dankbar)

Dann frohes Fahren noch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

evo hört sich für mich so an als wenn der dann leichter ist.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Fabian (16. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sach mal,wo haste die sachen denn gewogen?


----------



## L0cke (16. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> das soll trotz des ganzen leichtbaus noch über 12kg wiegen? wegen der riesen gabel oder was?
> 
> Mein wunderschönes Cube ist voll leicht wie ich finde. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche wiegt das um die 11kg =D.
> War letzte Woche jetzt auch zur Winterdurchsicht (soll ja schließlich gepflegt durch den schnee gehen =P ), und gab einen neuen Hinterreifen und der geht wunderbar, racing ralph evolution oder so... wobei ich keine ahnung hab was an dem jetzt besser ist als an dem normalen racing ralph, haben gleich viel gekostet da war das ja wurst^^. (wenn mir das einer erklären könnte wäre ich dankbar)
> ...



sind halt noch kleine Fettpolster dran die noch wegkommen und ein Freerider ist zumeist schwerer als ein Cube Standardhardtail, fängt schon beim Rahmen an, der ist in meinem Fall ca nen 500-800g schwerer als so ein Marathonrahmen, größere Bremsscheiben und die zugehörigen Adapter machen auch einiges  und dann habe ich noch ein Paar Fettpolster dran die noch wegkommen und die machen einiges aus, da währen Lenker und Vorbau sowie Spacer, da würde ich im Tausch gegen Syntaceparts etwa 350g sparen, dann sind noch die fetten DH-Schläuche die wegkommen, sind nochmal 200g ersparnis, dann kommen noch Speichen aus der neuen Generation dran spart nochmal ca 150g sowie Alunippel statt Messingnippel was wiederum ca 50-90g einspart, es ist halt das Kleinvieh was Mist macht, und die bei einem Freerider schwere wegzutunen sind als bei einem Standardhardtail, weil mal mehr auf Stabilität achten muss (z.B. Felgen), und ja eine lange Gabel macht auch einiges aus an Gewicht 

sind in der Summe was noch wegkommt ca 700g was noch abgespeckt wird, dann geht es nur noch mit extrem großem finanziellem Aufwand weiter.

edit: deine Racingralphs machen zu meinen Schlappen schon 300g aus  , mal eine Frage was fährst du für ein Cube?


----------



## Las_Bushus (16. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> sach mal,wo haste die sachen denn gewogen?



wem gilt dieser einsame Satz denn bitte?

@L0cke: Ich hab mich leider schon seit einigen Jahren nichtmehr so mit Fahrradteilen beschäftigt, daher hab ich da auch nichtmehr den Plan. Ich weiß nur das meins abgeht wie sonstwas  und auch im Wald eine menge Laune macht. Aber ich nutze es tlw. auch als Citydüse


----------



## Fabian (16. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meinte Locke,wegen der laborwage und der anderen sachen im bild


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> aua das ist hart, deswegen keine Billigprodukte


War aus meiner SIcht kein Billigprodukt. für 650€ müsste man eigendlich erwarten das es ein bisschen aushält. Aber jetzt isses wieder heile (beim Händler Rabatz gemacht)


----------



## L0cke (17. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> meinte Locke,wegen der laborwage und der anderen sachen im bild


wo meinste denn wo ich arbeite? 




nfsgame schrieb:


> War aus meiner SIcht kein Billigprodukt. für 650€ müsste man eigendlich erwarten das es ein bisschen aushält. Aber jetzt isses wieder heile (beim Händler Rabatz gemacht)



*g* , für die meisten die dieses Sport treiben ist das recht wenig, da kostet der Rahmen schon so viel


----------



## L0cke (17. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wir haben eben mal ganz theoretisch für mich ein Marathoinbike zusammengestellt, bis auf Bremse sind wir fertig , wenn ich diese überschlage würden wir ungefähr auf  ein Gewicht von 7,7kg kommen, bei einem Geldeisatz von ca 2200 Euro


----------



## L0cke (18. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

oh, morgen große Bastelaktion beim Kumpel, da stehen einige schöne Schnitten, soll ich Bildermachen ?


----------



## Las_Bushus (18. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja


----------



## L0cke (19. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die 12kg Marke ist geknackt, hab ich selber nicht gedacht , bin von einem Gewicht von ca 12,3kg ausgegangen,aber 

Bilder stelle ich nachher on, sind leider nicht so viele glaub ich, haben 4 Stunden geschraubt, da achtet man nicht drauf wie viele Fotos gemacht wurden


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wo ist das bild von deinem Fanatiker
ich weiß ich hab dich es schon mal gefragt aber: schenkst du mir dein Bike


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Warte ich auch drauf,was bevorzugt ihr :
Hardtail oder Fully???


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 downhill und freeride


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> was bevorzugt ihr :
> Hardtail oder Fully???



kommt aufs Einsatzgebiet an. 
im Gelände nen Fully
in der Stadt und über Land lieber nen Hardtril.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (20. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, ich fahre auch mit einem Hardtail im hartem Gelände, da gehört dann aber schon einiges an Erfahrungen hinzu, da darf man sich bei Sprüngen usw keinen Fehler erlauben, ich lade dann auch mal eine Fuhre Bilder ohch, dauert nur etwas, ihr bekommts häppchenweise ;

Die 12kg Lightfreerideversion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Bigfreerideversion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an der Waage, ich wahr zunächst echt total überrascht das ich doch schon die 12kg geknackt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So dann man die Geniewerkstatt, der schon einige ausergewöhnliche Dinge entsprungen sind (z.B. meine Ultraleichte Kefü, ein Scott Scale mit 6.5kg oder mein Freerider mit 12kg)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer findet den 1 Kilorahmen ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Bike bevor es einige Gramms erleichtert wurde, ok die anderen Pedale wurden schon montiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das eine Marathonbike vom Kumpel mit 9 Kilo (wurde komplett auseinander gelegt und gesäubert, gewartet und einiges getunt, deshalb auf dem bild noch nicht fertig montiert), im Hintergrund hängt der Scott Scale Rahmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Teil von der Federgabel die am Scale verbaut wahr, die Gabel hat mit 8cm Federweg gerade mal 900g gewogen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die neue Gabel fürs Scale mit 10cm Federweg und für Scheibenbremse gedacht, wiegt (noch) 1387g aber da wird noch was getunt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Sunline Look on Griffe, 95g für Schraubgriffe ist sauleicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die tune MAG 160 , ist momentan die leichteste MTBnabe die man kaufen kann, sehr selten und sehr teuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Schwalbe extralightschlauch, nur noch Tubless ist leichter *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schicke bilder L0cke
und das bild an der Tanke is auch geilo

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (20. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> schicke bilder L0cke
> und das bild an der Tanke is auch geilo
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



thx , sind die eigentlich DIE Bilder an der Tanke, Bild 1 ist auch an der Tanke entstanden, gestern Abend, und das3. Bild auch , jedoch heute Abend, halt mit Reifen für richtig dickes Freeriden


so Nachtrag

sehr leichte Rennradnabe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mein Reifen fürs "Lightfreeriden"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und einer fürs "Bigfreeriden"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bremsen entlüften




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hehe wie geil meine Reifen wiegen das doppelte von deinen Ersten

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (20. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So eine Gabelbrücke hätte ich für meine SID SL auch noch gerne - wieder etwas Carbon mehr ^^. Leider ist das Ding nur zu utopischen Preisen gebraucht erhältlich. Schade.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

man man wenn ich nur halb so viel ahnung von bikes hätte wie du locke
nice pics


----------



## Las_Bushus (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Als ich heute früh aufwachte hörte ich eine Schneschippe über den Boden kratzen, also bin ich sofort aufgesprungen und was war da? SCHNEE =D also schnell Zähne geputzt angezogen und raus und die weiße Wucht  bereits nach kurzer Zeit sah mein Rad dann etwas anders aus als sonst, aber es hat einen unheimlichen Spaß gemacht. Es gibt sogar ein Bild meines Fahrrads 

mehr Bilder von der Natur früh um 8 gibts nur auf Nachfrage


----------



## L0cke (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Als ich heute früh aufwachte hörte ich eine Schneschippe über den Boden kratzen, also bin ich sofort aufgesprungen und was war da? SCHNEE =D also schnell Zähne geputzt angezogen und raus und die weiße Wucht  bereits nach kurzer Zeit sah mein Rad dann etwas anders aus als sonst, aber es hat einen unheimlichen Spaß gemacht. Es gibt sogar ein Bild meines Fahrrads
> 
> mehr Bilder von der Natur früh um 8 gibts nur auf Nachfrage



nice, aber ich war eher dran  , bin um 2 uhr heute morgen zu einer party 12km gefahren, teilweise schneller als die autos  , durch 20cm neuschnee , wollt ihr nen paar fotos von der fahrt ?


----------



## L0cke (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hehe wie geil meine Reifen wiegen das doppelte von deinen Ersten
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


hast du dir schon die pannensicheren Reifen geholt, wie sind sie so, und warum keine Bilder 



Klutten schrieb:


> So eine Gabelbrücke hätte ich für meine SID SL auch noch gerne - wieder etwas Carbon mehr ^^. Leider ist das Ding nur zu utopischen Preisen gebraucht erhältlich. Schade.



wenn du wüsstest was so was neu kostet , die getunte Sid hat 870g gewogen, das Tuning hat 800 Euro verschlungen !!!



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> man man wenn ich nur halb so viel ahnung von bikes hätte wie du locke
> nice pics



kommt schon noch  ,hast auch PM  , freut mich auch immer wieder das euch meine Fotos gefallen 



*Wer Interesse hat,  ein Kumpel gibt sein recht gutes Hai Eingelenker Fully her mit 120mm Federweg vorne und 125mm hinten,) leider ohne Bremsen, ist aber voll für Scheibenbremsen vorbeireitet und Felgenbremse kann auch gefahren werden   , bei Interesse PM to me  *


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> hast du dir schon die pannensicheren Reifen geholt, wie sind sie so, und warum keine Bilder



Photo's wie ich die Reifen wechsle oder wie? Ich brauchte gut 30min um den ersten Reifen rauf zuziehen. Beim zweiten waren es nur noch 20min. da hatte ich dann denn dreh raus.
Aber Bilder kommen.




Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Als ich heute früh aufwachte hörte ich eine Schneschippe über den Boden kratzen, also bin ich sofort aufgesprungen und was war da? SCHNEE =D also schnell Zähne geputzt angezogen und raus und die weiße Wucht  bereits nach kurzer Zeit sah mein Rad dann etwas anders aus als sonst, aber es hat einen unheimlichen Spaß gemacht. Es gibt sogar ein Bild meines Fahrrads
> 
> mehr Bilder von der Natur früh um 8 gibts nur auf Nachfrage



hast du es gut ich hab kein Schnee... und JA natürlich wollen wir Bilder




L0cke schrieb:


> nice, aber ich war eher dran  , bin um 2 uhr heute morgen zu einer party 12km gefahren, teilweise schneller als die autos  , durch 20cm neuschnee , wollt ihr nen paar fotos von der fahrt ?




sehr nice und wie schnell bist du gewesen? und wie oft hast du dich gepackt? und Ja natürlich wollen wir photo's von der Fahrt!!!


lg
Nichtaucher91


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Locke

Leider weiß ich was so ein Tuning kostet. Neu kann ich so eine Gabelbrücke direkt von Rock Shox bekommen, aber da wären (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) gute 350 Euro fällig. Gebraucht gehen die Dinger aber immer noch für ~250 Euro über den Tisch. Das ist mir momentan echt zu viel. 

Wir haben vor ein paar Jahren auch mal eine der berühmten <1kg Gabeln hier gehabt. Leider ist die nicht mit einer Scheibenbremse zu fahren und steht jetzt bei meinem Kumpel in der Vitrine. ^^


----------



## L0cke (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Photo's wie ich die Reifen wechsle oder wie? Ich brauchte gut 30min um den ersten Reifen rauf zuziehen. Beim zweiten waren es nur noch 20min. da hatte ich dann denn dreh raus.
> Aber Bilder kommen.



dachte ehr an Bilder auf der Waage, ist interessant wie viel Schwalbe gegenüber den Herstellangaben draufschlägt (da sind sie gut dirn ), besonders bei solchen pannensicheren Reifen




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> sehr nice und wie schnell bist du gewesen? und wie oft hast du dich gepackt? und Ja natürlich wollen wir photo's von der Fahrt!!!
> 
> 
> lg
> Nichtaucher91



also genaue Angaben kann ich nicht machen, habe ja kein Tacho mehr  , aber man kann ja rechnen   , die eine Strecke habe ich 38min gebraucht (wahr eingepackt wie ein Michelienmänchen  , weil -4 Grad und sehr windig), ging 10km nur Bergauf mit wiegesagt Gegenwind, dann 2 km Bergab, heimwärts musste ich dann die sausteile Seite vom Berg hoch, dafür ging es dann 10km und Rückenwind mit , wenn ich das mit dem "ins-leere-treten" richtig hochrechne, ca 45-55kmh bergab, habe leider daheim nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, ging gleich nach dem Duschen ins Bett *g* .


Hingelegt, Junge wer bin ich denn  , habe doch dicke Reifen drauf und auf der Straße lag genug Schnee über dem Eis, aber zwei Kurfen von der Abfahrt auf der Hinfahrt (XD , was für ein Wortspiel) habe ich im Drift absolfiert, natürlich mit absicht, zumindest die eine Kurve   *ggg*
Fotos guck ich nachher, muss erst mal Mittagessen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> dachte ehr an Bilder auf der Waage, ist interessant wie viel Schwalbe gegenüber den Herstellangaben draufschlägt (da sind sie gut dirn ), besonders bei solchen pannensicheren Reifen



ach so ne das hab ich nich... aber laut H&S sollen die 1100g wiegen 
Quelle

aber das Rollgefühl is echt geil! Man muss nur drauf achten, dass man mehr als 2,5Bar drauf hat, da man den "Daumentest" nicht machen kann durch Smart Guard Pannenschutz.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Locke
> 
> Leider weiß ich was so ein Tuning kostet. Neu kann ich so eine Gabelbrücke direkt von Rock Shox bekommen, aber da wären (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) gute 350 Euro fällig. Gebraucht gehen die Dinger aber immer noch für ~250 Euro über den Tisch. Das ist mir momentan echt zu viel.
> 
> Wir haben vor ein paar Jahren auch mal eine der berühmten <1kg Gabeln hier gehabt. Leider ist die nicht mit einer Scheibenbremse zu fahren und steht jetzt bei meinem Kumpel in der Vitrine. ^^



wahr diese Gabel nur mit einer Carbonkrone gepimpt, oder hatte sie die eine Federseite leer und alle Funktionen auf der einen Seite?

@nichtraucher91, 2,5bar, holla, ich fahre mit 18-2,2 Bar, bin aber auch nicht so viel in der Stadt unterwegs wie du


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jeden tag (außer es regnet) fahre ich insgesamt rund 19Km zur schule, da is es schon ganz angenehm mit 3,5-4Bar im Reifen. ich nehme auch jede rote Ampel mit. Heißt also immer wieder die Blöden Rollerfaher an der Ampel stehen lassen


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kann ich dir gar nicht mehr so genau sagen. Ich habe an dem Ding vor ein 2-3 Jahren eine Wartung durchgeführt. Eine Carbonkrone hatte sie nicht. Es war irgendwie ein Modell um ~1999-2000 rum, wo sie noch ein anderes Magnesium-Alu verwendet haben. Meist kann man die Baujahre ja auch gut an der Farbe erkennen - diese war aber frisch in Perlmutt-Weiß lackiert worden, und ich habe sie wieder mit Neuteilen zusammengebaut und Aufkleber erneuert.


----------



## L0cke (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> jeden tag (außer es regnet) fahre ich insgesamt rund 19Km zur schule, da is es schon ganz angenehm mit 3,5-4Bar im Reifen. ich nehme auch jede rote Ampel mit. Heißt also immer wieder die Blöden Rollerfaher an der Ampel stehen lassen
> 
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



alter 4 Bar  , da würde ich mir teilweise bei unseren Wegen das Steißbein Brechen  , sollte ich auch mal ausprobieren mit so viel bar zu fahren  , 19km zur Schule gehen ja, wohnst ja schon im Flachland wenn ich mich nicht irre *g* , ich fahre 15 km pro Tag für Schule, aber in den Bergen  .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

is ja nicht so das es in Magdeburg keine gibt... aber ja du merkst jede Fuge. is aber nen geiles Rollen...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich bin euer kompromiss ich fahr mit 3-3,2 Bar, das gibt ein schönes rollen und trotzdem ein recht flauschiges Fahrgefühl .

Apropo im Schnee hinpacken^^ Erinnert mich an eine Wette von vor 3 Jahren, da wettete ein Kollege von mir das ich mich auf dem Weg von zu Hause zur Arbeit min einmal hinlege (es war Eisregen und Glatteis angesagt , und dei wahren auch auf allen 3,5km zu spüren  ).... Naja wette hab ich gewonnen  und statt das ich mich hinlege hat er sich zwei mal zu fuß hingepackt *g*
Wobei ich einmal in eine spurrinne kam und schnell genug den fuß unten hatte und so nur eine 360° Drehung um die eigene Achse machte O.o.

Ich find im Schnee fahren einfach mal geil =P, so jetzt aber nächstes Bild 
nennen wir es mal einsame Spuren im Schnee  (in 640x480 wirkt es nicht so wirklich =( )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> ich bin euer kompromiss ich fahr mit 3-3,2 Bar, das gibt ein schönes rollen und trotzdem ein recht flauschiges Fahrgefühl .



naja mit meinen Reifen ist ab gut 1,5Bar nix mehr mit angenehm. Dank der Gummischicht. 




> Ich find im Schnee fahren einfach mal geil =P, so jetzt aber nächstes Bild
> nennen wir es mal einsame Spuren im Schnee



oh man wie ich dich beneide. Hier liegt kein bisschen Schnee
ich will auch wieder im Schnee fahren....


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## B4umkuch3n (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

oh ja schnee
will auch

was meint ihr soll ich mir zu weihnachten ein neues bike oder nen neuen pc wünschen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Las_Bushus: mein Bike sah da viel besser aus, naja ich bin 15min durch10-20cm schnee gefahren und das bockt voll
hier mal meine pics, einmal unser garten am samstag morgen, dem morgen nach em wintereinbruch, einma mein bike und meine hinterbremse


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bei uns liegt auch gut schnee. is aber alles extrem überfroren.

vorhin beim fahren is meine lampe abgekackt.

ich brauch jetzt eine neue nur weiss ich nicht welche..

Stark leuchten muss sie und max. 100 kosten. Fahre viel im Wald wenns dunkel ist.

Bitte beratet mich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sigma Sport Mirage EVO + EVO X Pro Set

Werde ich mir auch bald hohlen.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

danke hatte grad aus spass mal geguckt und bin auf die selbe gestossen mit Rücklicht:


SIGMA SPORT® online - Bike Computer, Puls Computer, Beleuchtung


Hast du die zufällig. Wenn ja wie ist die ausleuchtung:


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

noch habe ich sie nicht. aber im nächsten Monat soll sie kommen.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

da können wir uns ja mal drüber austauschen.  Ich hab sie grad bestellt..

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

büdde büdde
und ja mach auch mal Nachtbilder

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mach ich.

hoff ja dass sie dienstag da ist

Dann werden wieder schöne winter night rides fällig.......


----------



## L0cke (23. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was hier haben einige keinen Schnee  , laut Wetterbericht müsste überall doch das totale Schneechaos sein  .

Leider habe ich meine Schneebikebilder gelöscht  , hab nur noch vom Freitag einige Bilder ohne Bike, als es angefangen hat zu schneien, aso, Evo+EvoX warum fragt ihr mich nicht dazu, ich hätte bzw ich kann euch einiges mit der Lampe ersparen , wenn ihr wollt  ... würde eher auf eine andere Lampe setzen, die dazu noch billiger ist, oder wenn unbedingt Evo diese tunen.


----------



## rabensang (24. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was ist mit der Lampe? Ist die Schrott?

Hast du Bilder von der Ausleuchtung?

Was wär ne alternative?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Was hier haben einige keinen Schnee  , laut Wetterbericht müsste überall doch das totale Schneechaos sein



Ich hab jetzt zwar "Schnee" aber der bleibt nicht wirklich liegen! ich habe also eher Matsch.
Das erste Bild is echt geil.


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## B4umkuch3n (24. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

unglaublich hab mein rad von 8 bis 17 uhr iner schuel abgestellt uns als ich wiedergekommen bin waren beide bremsen+schaltung eingefroren.
hab dann ein bisl dranrumgewurstelt und dann ding eine bremse son bisl
aufm weg nach hause wars richtig cool durch den schnee zu brettern


----------



## L0cke (24. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Lampe? Ist die Schrott?
> 
> Hast du Bilder von der Ausleuchtung?
> 
> Was wär ne alternative?



Ja in gewisser weise ist sie Schrott, ich hatte 12STÜCK!!!!!!!!! von denen, ok ich muss zuerst zugeben ich habe die Lampe viel gebraucht, im Herbst WInter und Frühjahr jeden Tag , so Probleme bei mit Erstes Problem und das Häufigste Kabelbruch, dann Wakkelkontackt bei der Stecker-Steckdosenkonstrucktion, 5 abgerauchte bzw funtkionsunfähige EVO X (Isolationspulver hatte sich gelöst unter Anderem) , zweimal ist auch die Technik abgeraucht, das ist meine Liste, ach ja, die Ausleuchtung ist auch nicht so Pralle, ich habe 2 meiner Evos umgebaut, und nutze nur noch deren Gehäuse für eine kleine LED, diese ist aber schon heller und leuchtet besser aus als die Evo X , Ausleuchtungsbild kann ich machen ist kein Problem, doch gerade etwas sehr viel Schnee, ich guck mal an die Stellen wo durch den Wind die Feldwege relativ frei sind und mach dann Bilder 


Zu Alternativen, also ich kann Umbauten und (fast) nicht Umbauten (muss nur eine Halterung angebracht werden) Anbieten je nachdem wie viel ausgegeben werden will  , ab einem bestimten Budget gibt es auc fertige Lampen die nich tschlecht sind, die Umbauten kann ich auf Wunsch auch realisieren, da ich schon auf diesem Gebiet einiges an Erfahrungen habe und das nötige MAterial besitze.

@ nichtraucher91 freut mich das gefällt, macht mal vorschläge was oder wie ich fotografieren soll

p.s. wie es aussieht gibt es morgen erste Schneetrailpices, diesmal evtl sogar mit Rider


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dann will ich ne bild in dem dein bike min 50cm im Schnee einsinkt!

aber das die Lampe nu so ******* is wusste ich gar net. mist und eig wollte ich se nächsten monat kaufen...

€: wie geil das sch-wort wurde weg gesternt... 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (24. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Verdammt. Naja ich guck mal wie sie so ist. wenn sie mir nicht gut gefällt schick ich sie wieder zurück.

@Locke: Wär mal nicht schlecht wenn du bilder machen könntest. Danke

Was gibt es für bessere alternativen.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hehe. war eben mitm bike unterwegs und das war so glatt, das beim anfahren oder wenn ich mal zwischendurch stoff gegeben hab, das hinterrad seine zwei glatteis-gedenk-runden gedreht hat. Und in den Kurven rutschte das Vorderrad weg, konnte mich gerade noch so mit den Füßen abfangen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

da haste aber glück gehabt, ich hab mich gestern zwei ma auf dem eis abgepackt mein eines knie ist komplett blau grün, mein anderes blutrot und mein tacho komplett auf 0,00


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> da haste aber glück gehabt, ich hab mich gestern zwei ma auf dem eis abgepackt mein eines knie ist komplett blau grün, mein anderes blutrot und mein tacho komplett auf 0,00


das hab ich auch schon hinter mir (war glaub ich am WE). jetzt ist eines der kniee wieder normal und das andere hat nur noch ne leicht ungesunde grüne farbe.


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hehe, da lob ich mir Klickpedalen und Übung 
durch die Klickpedalen kann ich wenns rutschig wird zum ausgleich einen fuß auf den boden stellen und mit dem anderen Bein weiterstrampeln so das ich nicht stehen bleib 

Naja und Übung macht den Meister, aber auf die Knie bin ich da immer selten gefallen... wenn dann hat es mich richtig auf die ganze Seite gelegt, aber das ist zum Glück schon eine weile her.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ach so richtig hingelegt hab ich mich auch lange nicht mehr und meine letzte schwere verletzung war vor 4,5 Jahren elle und speiche kurz überm rechten handgelenk durch zum glück war die knochenhaut noch zusammen, sonst hätte ich mehr als 6wochen gips tragen müssen


----------



## L0cke (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wegen total durchgebremster beläge und starken wind gibt es  leider keine ordentliche  bilder vom gestigen trailen


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Auf dem ersten pic sieht man dein Bike kaum so dreckig ist das


----------



## L0cke (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten pic sieht man dein Bike kaum so dreckig ist das



ne liegt daran das ich bei fast völliger Dunkelheit mit der Cam in der Hand und ohne Blitz bei ISO 3200 fotografiert hbae 

aso *Bei interesse an einer Kefü, ich werde jetzt bald wieder anfangen meine leichten Kefüs herzustellen wer an einer interessiert ist  soll sich bei mir melden, fragen beantworte ich natürlich auch*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

okay erste Frage was isn ne Kefü?!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> okay erste Frage was isn ne Kefü?!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


genau, was isr das überhaupt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich glaube es ist eine Kettenführung. 

lg
Gordon


----------



## L0cke (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> okay erste Frage was isn ne Kefü?!
> 
> lg
> 
> nichtraucher


kefü=Ketenführung, schaut mal bei mir wo die Kurbel ist und dort links unten wo die goldene Schraube sich befindet, das ist eine Kettenführung

Habe auch ne Defintition 

kurz: Führt die Kette auf dem Kettenblatt und verhindert damit ein ungewolltes Herunterfallen der Kette.

oder 

eine schon etwas älter Definition bei wiki


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ne du L0cke sowas ist in Hinblick auf Nutz-zu-Gewicht für mich echt irrentabel
sprach der 20KGFahrradfahrer 
*duck und wech*

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (26. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also ne du L0cke sowas ist in Hinblick auf Nutz-zu-Gewicht für mich echt irrentabel
> sprach der 20KGFahrradfahrer
> *duck und wech*
> 
> ...



ne +50g am Bike währen bei dir nur was zum posen 

p.s. XDXDXD http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=U01xasUtlvw&feature=channel


----------



## L0cke (27. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

von heute


----------



## Las_Bushus (27. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nettes Bild Locke 
Bei uns gibts leider so gut wie keinen Schnee mehr =/ alles weggetaut *heul*


----------



## L0cke (27. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts leider so gut wie keinen Schnee mehr =/ alles weggetaut *heul*



thx, dafür habt ihr bei pisa besser abgeschnitten


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bist etwa du das der da im schnee steckt, locke
ne im ernst nettes bild
schnee ist bei uns auch net mehr, hab so lust ne runde auf weißes fahrrad spielen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Oh L0cke du haste es ja dreifach gut
Schnee, schöne Berge und Freunde die mir dir auch noch biken gehen
ich hab alles drei nicht. ich weiß auch nich warum keiner mehr mit mir fahren will
aber GEILES BILD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich will mit dir fahren nein mir geht es genau so, meine freunde haben nie bock zum biken, astatt dessen spielen sie lieber Guild Wars *hust* süchtig *hust*
du wolltest mir gestern abend was schicken gordon, was ist damit


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich will mit dir fahren nein mir geht es genau so, meine freunde haben nie bock zum biken, astatt dessen spielen sie lieber Guild Wars *hust* süchtig *hust*
> du wolltest mir gestern abend was schicken gordon, was ist damit



upps ich glaube da habe mich die drei stunden Englischnachhilfe zusehr gestresst...
aber schau mal HIER. die Serie is die Einsteiger Serie bei Canyon.


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (28. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns ist gestern der ganze Matsch nochmal gefrohren. Das hab ich natürlich nochmal ausgenutzt. Schöne Slides hingelegt...


Aber jetzt ist fast alles schon weg. 

PS: Meine Evo+Evo X ist für meine ansprüche mehr als ausreichend. Hab wahrscheinlich eine neu produzierte Serie. Sigma hat hoffentlich aus den vielen Rückrufen gelernt. Hab das Endurance Kit bestellt, für 99€ gibts nix besseres und die Ausleuchtung ist auch gut.


----------



## L0cke (28. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> bist etwa du das der da im schnee steckt, locke
> ne im ernst nettes bild
> schnee ist bei uns auch net mehr, hab so lust ne runde auf weißes fahrrad spielen



ne ich bin der in Blau mit der abgesenkten Gabel 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Oh L0cke du haste es ja dreifach gut
> Schnee, schöne Berge und Freunde die mir dir auch noch biken gehen
> ich hab alles drei nicht. ich weiß auch nich warum keiner mehr mit mir fahren will
> aber GEILES BILD
> ...



Ja, hat mal wieder gut getan mit Freunden zu fahren, doch der ganze Schnee ist auf einmal weg, heute morgen total warmer Wind, und nun sind es schon wieder Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt  , der Schnee hat es größtenteils leider nicht überlebt


----------



## L0cke (29. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

es liegt wieder Schnee


----------



## Las_Bushus (29. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich freu mich für dich mit  aber wenn ich da den Jaguar unterm Carport sehe erklärt sich mir einiges^^ (ist doch ein jaguar oder?)


----------



## L0cke (29. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ich freu mich für dich mit  aber wenn ich da den Jaguar unterm Carport sehe erklärt sich mir einiges^^ (ist doch ein jaguar oder?)



ähm, wie meinst du das mit dem Jaguar, denkst du das wir etwas mehr Geld haben und ich mir dadurch mein Bike leisten kann?


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Las_Bushus: jaguars sind nicht umbedingt teuer
@locke: bei uns hat es heute 3stunden lang geschneit, da wir aber 1° hatten blieben nur mini krümel liegen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ähm, wie meinst du das mit dem Jaguar, denkst du das wir etwas mehr Geld haben und ich mir dadurch mein Bike leisten kann?




war aber auch meine erster Gedanke eben grade.
ABER ich will Bilder von deinem Bike im Schnee!!!



lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (30. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich stell erst mal klar das Auto gehört meinem Onkel, Bloemfontein wenn du auf Leasing hinauswillst muss ich dich leider entteuschen, der dürfte dann nicht getunt sein  .
Dickes Taschengeld bekomme ich nicht, überhaupt ich bekomme überhaupt kein Taschengeld, ich soll es mir selber verdienen damit ich lerne mit Geld umzugehen (ok dafür bekomme ich mit 18 nen Audi S2 , Sportversion vom Audi 80).
Naja da ich kein Taschengeld bekomme mache ich zum einem immer in den Ferien Schichtarbeit und zum anderem helfe ich nebenbei noch in einem PC-Laden aus, so kann ich mir recht gut meine beiden Hobbys finanzieren, ich habe auch nur ein Handy ohne Vertrag was 15 Euro kostet, PC-Spiele nur im Bundel oder leihe es mir von Kumpels aus wenn die es durch hbaen und viele andere Kinkerlitschen kaufe ich mir auch nicht  (auser für die Freundin )

@ nichtraucher Bilder gibts erst mal keine , bin krank -.- bei uns geht extrem die Krippe um, werde zwar gechillt fahren, doch ob ich die Nerven habe zu fotografieren werden wie sehen wenn muss das Bild sitzen


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@L0cke: mit dem Jaguar wollte ich eher, den Hang zum außergewöhnlichen, andeuten, als reichtum.
Ich hab zwar früher immer Taschengeld gekriegt musste aber schon damals vieles selber zahlen, und wenn ich halt das Geld für die Monatskarte gesparrt hatte konnte halt ein neues Teil fürs Fahrrad her  und ich hatte dann mit Zeitungaustragen angefangen. Dann kam glücklicherweise die Lehre  und da wars nicht schlecht mit finanziellen Mitteln , ach waren das schöne Zeiten ^^

Naja jetzt gehts mir auch nicht schlecht, aber die 100€ für WinterInspektion, neuen Reifen und neuen Fahrradcomputer haben schon reingehauen =/ na okay und die 50€ für die Teile meiner Fahrradlampe, die ich euch vielleicht auch irgendwann präsentiere  (hat atm. eine 5W led drin, wird aber noch mit einer 2ten versehen wenn ich eine idee für den platz hab  )


----------



## L0cke (30. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> @L0cke: mit dem Jaguar wollte ich eher, den Hang zum außergewöhnlichen, andeuten, als reichtum.



Aso da bist du der erste der es richtig erkennt  , leider muss ich mich öfters mal rechtfertigen, weil ich als Schüler so "dicke" Bikes fahre usw und der Hausfuhrpark auch nicht schlecht bestückt ist, dadurch denken viele die mich nicht kennen ich bekomme das Geld in alle Körperöffnungen gestopft und das will ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen weil es nicht so ist.



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar früher immer Taschengeld gekriegt musste aber schon damals vieles selber zahlen, und wenn ich halt das Geld für die Monatskarte gesparrt hatte konnte halt ein neues Teil fürs Fahrrad her  und ich hatte dann mit Zeitungaustragen angefangen. Dann kam glücklicherweise die Lehre  und da wars nicht schlecht mit finanziellen Mitteln , ach waren das schöne Zeiten ^^
> 
> Naja jetzt gehts mir auch nicht schlecht, aber die 100€ für WinterInspektion, neuen Reifen und neuen Fahrradcomputer haben schon reingehauen =/ na okay und die 50€ für die Teile meiner Fahrradlampe, die ich euch vielleicht auch irgendwann präsentiere  (hat atm. eine 5W led drin, wird aber noch mit einer 2ten versehen wenn ich eine idee für den platz hab  )



Ja das mit der Fahrkarte kenne ich auch, ich habe keine Lust jeden Monat für eine ermäßigte Karte 60 Euro zu bezahlen, für schlechte Bussanbindung und notorisch überfüllte Busse, das Geld investiere ich lieber in andere Dinge und kann nebenbei morgens eine 1/2 Stunde länger schlafen   bevor ich mich aufs Rad schwinge und die 7km in die Schule fahre .


Mit der Lampe, du willst doch nicht andeuten das du Zugriff auf eine Drehbank hast?
Könnte es sein das das die Lampe für 30 Euro (ohne Ladegerät) ist, die im die-selbstbaulampen-der-ibcler gepostet wurde?


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nene du, keine angst^^ ich hab weder zugang zu einer drehbank noch hab ich irgendwo meine Lampe gepostet...

Meine erste selbstgebaute Fahrradlampe entstand mit 14 oder 15, da hatte ich meine damalige Cateye Halogen (oder so) etwas umgebaut und so waren dann 8 dioden drinn, die von einem 9v block gespeist wurden, 3 der dioden waren weiß und 5 blau.
Version 2 ist auch wieder in einer Cateye Halogen eingebaut, diesmal aber mit zwei 9V Blöcken einer 5W Led und 2 blauen leds (eine die runterleuchtet zum einstellrad der Gabel, und die andere die zum Fahrradcomputer leuchtet, so das man auch was sieht^^) und wenn mir noch eine idee kommt wie wird halt noch eine 5W Led vorne eingebaut O.o aber da ich noch ein paar andere Sachen nebenbei mache könnte das noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Also ich stell erst mal klar das Auto gehört meinem Onkel, Bloemfontein wenn du auf Leasing hinauswillst muss ich dich leider entteuschen, der dürfte dann nicht getunt sein  .
> Dickes Taschengeld bekomme ich nicht, überhaupt ich bekomme überhaupt kein Taschengeld, ich soll es mir selber verdienen damit ich lerne mit Geld umzugehen (ok dafür bekomme ich mit 18 nen Audi S2 , Sportversion vom Audi 80).
> Naja da ich kein Taschengeld bekomme mache ich zum einem immer in den Ferien Schichtarbeit und zum anderem helfe ich nebenbei noch in einem PC-Laden aus, so kann ich mir recht gut meine beiden Hobbys finanzieren, ich habe auch nur ein Handy ohne Vertrag was 15 Euro kostet, PC-Spiele nur im Bundel oder leihe es mir von Kumpels aus wenn die es durch hbaen und viele andere Kinkerlitschen kaufe ich mir auch nicht  (auser für die Freundin )
> 
> @ nichtraucher Bilder gibts erst mal keine , bin krank -.- bei uns geht extrem die Krippe um, werde zwar gechillt fahren, doch ob ich die Nerven habe zu fotografieren werden wie sehen wenn muss das Bild sitzen


im gegensatz zu so einigen anderen autos sind jaguars nicht teuer, wir verstehen uns
wenn bei euch die Krippe rumgeht, wie geht das, darf jeder ne nacht drin schlafen
ich krieg taschengeld und lerne trotzdem damit umzugehen, im gegensatz zu 2 meiner freunde


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Las_Bushus
Kannste mal ein Bild von der Ausleuchtung machen? Bitte mir Entfernungsmaß. Also bei zwei Meter was inlegen bei fünf usw...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1608-rabensang.html
@rabensang
Wo bleiben eig deine versprochenen Ausleuchtungsbilder

@Thema Geld
Ich bekomme zwar Taschengeld gehe aber trotz dessen arbeiten und verdiene da gut Geld!


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabensang (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Bilder kommen bald.

Bin letzte Woche am Bein operiert worden und darf kein Fahrrad oder Auto fahren. 

Aber ich denk das wird diese Woche noch.

MFG


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was hate den verrücktes angestellt


----------



## rabensang (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab sowas wie in Tumor ausm Bein gemacht bekommen. Nichts bösartiges oder so, hat halt nur aufn Nerv gedrückt.

Juhu bei uns schneit es gerade wie sau. Dann muss ich morgen wohl doch mal los radeln


----------



## L0cke (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> ich hab sowas wie in Tumor ausm Bein gemacht bekommen. Nichts bösartiges oder so, hat halt nur aufn Nerv gedrückt.
> 
> Juhu bei uns schneit es gerade wie sau. Dann muss ich morgen wohl doch mal los radeln



bei uns hat es Eisregen gegeben, sind schon 4 Unfälle auf der Kreuzung hier passiert 


Bin grad auf der Festplatte etwas herumgehirscht, soll ich mal ein paar Bilder von diesem Jahr biken hochladen ?


----------



## rabensang (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jo mach dat mal


----------



## L0cke (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, hoffe es ist keines dabei was ich schonmal drin hatte, habe die bilder auch in 10mgp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0cke (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kommen gleich noch ein paar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dich kennt man wohl schon im dorf
wie heit denn euer Dorf?


----------



## rabensang (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sieht ja mal net schlecht aus

Das schöne Bike im Wasser, nee nee nee.....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sag mal was hast den du da für eine KLampe an deinem Bike, L0cke?!
Sind mal wieder echt geile Bilder. Vorallem der p0rnobalken.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> dich kennt man wohl schon im dorf
> wie heit denn euer Dorf?



k.A. 



rabensang schrieb:


> Sieht ja mal net schlecht aus
> 
> Das schöne Bike im Wasser, nee nee nee.....



keine Angst ist das Testbike von uns, an dem werden immer neue Sachen und Teile ausprobiert 




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> sag mal was hast den du da für eine KLampe an deinem Bike, L0cke?!
> Sind mal wieder echt geile Bilder. Vorallem der p0rnobalken.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



Am Bike ist die Sigma Evo+EvoX (mal wider durch Klebeband am laufen gehalten)  und am Helm meine auf LED umgebaute Evo
Ja Pornobalken muss sein, besonders wenn man wie ich in ganz Deutschland unterwegs ist 

@ all welches Bild ist denn euer Favorit?


edit: wir haben so viele Bilder hier, langsam müssen wir mal auf die Mainpage  , haut mal alle eure Bikebilder rein


----------



## rabensang (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würde sagen die beiden:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sahs gestern Abend bei uns aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich find das letzte bild interessant, war bei dem armen piloten der rahmen gebrochen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das hier ist mein Favorit
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...reizeitsport-mountainbike-ich-konvertiert.jpg


----------



## rabensang (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichtraucher: 

ich hab mal versucht mit meinem Handy ordentliche Bilder zu machen. Das ist leider danebengegangen....

Ich warte mal auf meine neue Spiegel Reflex.

@L0cke: 

hast du ne Digitale Spiegelreflex?


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

interessant welche Bilder als Favorit gewählt werden .



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> ich find das letzte bild interessant, war bei dem armen piloten der rahmen gebrochen?



Ne der hat ein Klapprad gehabt und auf der Strecke seine Schrauben am Klappmechanismus verloren  , neinnein Rahmen ist natürlich gebrochen 



rabensang schrieb:


> @nichtraucher:
> 
> @L0cke:
> 
> hast du ne Digitale Spiegelreflex?



Ich habe keine Spiegelreflex, normale Digicam (200 Euro) , mini10cmStativ (seit neuesten auch 2 größere), Fernbedienung bzw Selbstauslöser und vielviel Geduld beim Bilder machen, nur das Bild vom Lakejump und der Sprung über dem Fotograf sind mittels Spiegelrefelx entstanden 

Darf man fragen warum du fragst?


----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich könnte grad heulen, hier am WG Standort gerade mal 5cm schnee und daheim in der Heimat schon 50-60cm  , wie sieht es mit Schnee bei euch aus?



L0cke schrieb:


> Darf man fragen warum du fragst?



gesehen rabensang?


----------



## Las_Bushus (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

WG Standort? Schnee????? Wie Schnee? bei mir ist alles grün was Rasen ist.... *heul*


----------



## rabensang (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ach, hab ich überlesen. sorry.

Weil die meine Favorite Bilder von dir so aussehen, gerade das mit dem Käfer


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schnee?! ja von oben und dann wars das auch..

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wohnt ihr alle so weit im Norden das ihr keinen Schnee habt? 




rabensang schrieb:


> Ach, hab ich überlesen. sorry.
> 
> Weil die meine Favorite Bilder von dir so aussehen, gerade das mit dem Käfer



hehe, das Bild mit dem Käfer ist mit einer einfachen Digicam entstanden , kannst du auch in der Exfi Datei sehen , so eine Spiegelreflex würde ich mir auch gerne anschaffen, aber vorher gibt es noch ein paar Dinge die kommen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wohnt ihr alle so weit im Norden das ihr keinen Schnee habt?



Magdeburg?! willste noch den Längengrad haben?!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Las_Bushus (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wohnt ihr alle so weit im Norden das ihr keinen Schnee habt?



Dresden (steht auch links gut sichtbar da  )
Also sooo weit im norden würd ich das jetzt nicht nennen^


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich wohne wohl sehr nördlich, 40min südlich von hamburg
bei uns hat es heute 2stunden lang geschneit, bloß war es zu warm


----------



## L0cke (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mal ein Bild aus meiner Heimatgegend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@locke:, das will ich auch haben*neid*
naja, ich hab heute schon ne kliene "erkundungstur" gemacht, leider konnte ich keine bilder machen und geschwindigkeit testen auch nicht,
cam war alle, tacho hat ne knall und bremsen(hinten) muss ich ma nachziehen


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die dinge die gestern der fall waren gab es heute nicht---> ich konnte bilder machen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schick aber ist es nicht sehr gefährlich bei dem ganzen Laub da?!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so viel Laub ist es doch gar nicht , wenn ich die Bilder sehe will ich auch raus und biken, doch bei mir sind die Beläge an ALLEN Bikes fertig , und das gerade wo so schöner Schnee drausen liegt 

@nichtraucher, Laub geht doch noch , wenn ich da zurückdenke ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> schick aber ist es nicht sehr gefährlich bei dem ganzen Laub da?!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


find ich nicht, man muss ja nicht so schnell fahren und außerdem kann ich bei gefühlten 0°C keine 30 fahren



L0cke schrieb:


> so viel Laub ist es doch gar nicht , wenn ich die Bilder sehe will ich auch raus und biken, doch bei mir sind die Beläge an ALLEN Bikes fertig , und das gerade wo so schöner Schnee drausen liegt
> 
> @nichtraucher, Laub geht doch noch , wenn ich da zurückdenke ...
> 
> ...


genau, das nen ich viel laub, ist allerdings nicht so nass wie das bei uns, was es bei uns schlimmer macht

ich hab im moment so das gefühl, weil es kalt ist und nur noch wenige fahrrad fahren, die beteiligung hier stark nachlässt


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was wer wie wo? bei uns auf arbeit sind die fahrradstellplätze bei sonnigem wetter immernoch extrem gut besucht...

Und auch ich fahr immernoch Fahrrad 
da fällt mir ein das ich mal meine selbstgebaute Fahrradlampe präsentieren wollte^


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bei mir aufm dorf seh ich außer mir nur noch son paar omis und ein paar andere zu einkaufen gurcken, mehr aber auch nicht, ich dagegen fahre täglich meine 2km durchn wald


----------



## L0cke (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich kann ja ein paar Bilder upen, gibt aber heute auch was trauriges zu berichten, ein Lokalspot ist zu 70% von Waldmaschienen umgewalst worden


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was meinste, was die hier bei uns machen, ich erkenne kaum noch ein stückchen wald wieder, so viel haben die bei uns abgeholzt, nur das gute daran ist man hat dann erstmal für 1-3 Jahre ruhe
aber einen spot umzuwalzen ist echt mieß


----------



## L0cke (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

umwalzen ist noch untertrieben, die haben 2 Hügel die natürlich sind und eine Steigung von 60% besassen einfach weggebuddelt um weiter zu kommen, die Furchen von den Maschienen sind 13-28 Zoll tief  , wenn ich gegessen habe uppe ich mal alles , habe auch ein paar Videos gemacht auf welche Arten man eine Treppe überwinden kann .


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das ist sehr gut
hab mal ein bild rausgekramt, das in einem kalender von meinem vater drinne ist


----------



## L0cke (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so da könnt ihr euch die Bilder angucken, wenn ihr auf das Bild geklickt habt und die mittlere Größe habt nochmal draufklicken dann habt ihr es groß, werde nachher noch ein paar andere Bilder uppen von der Tour und auch die Videolinks einstellen.

warum?, der ist legal gewesen (Album) - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de

die zweite Sache wahr das Meine Eigenabu Helmlampe der KSQ aufgegeben hat und ich nur noch mit der Straßenfunsel dastand -.- , aber es gibt auch erfreuliches, liegt auch hir am WG Standort, zwar nicht so viel wie daheim (da liegt schon ca 1 Meter Schnee) hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich aus Lichtgründen die schönen Singeltrails nur runterkriechen konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

iwie magst du die tankstelle, oder? da hste schon ganz viele bilder gemacht
ich wünsch mir auch schnee
ich stell mir den spot gerade heil und im sommer vor aber was die daraus gemacht haben ist echt sehr mies und wenn der legal war woher weißt du das der legal war?


----------



## L0cke (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

an der Tanke habe ich Nachts einfach das beste Licht , ja der Spot war bzw ist geil im SOmmer gewesen, wenn dann die Farne drumgewuchert sind und die Bäume und alles grün wahren :träum: mal schaun wie wir den wieder hinbekommen, legal ist er sonst hätte die Stadt nich teinige MAterialien gestellt


----------



## L0cke (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mal was aus der heimischen Werkstatt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

X.0 ?!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> X.0 ?!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



wieso X.0 das Schaltwerk ist doch schwarz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

eloxiert? dachte ja nur...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> eloxiert? dachte ja nur...
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



und was meinst du ist es nun für ein SChaltwerk ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kp löse  es auf aber ich hab mir grade mein Neujahrsgeschenk ausgesucht
ich sage nur "...bis zu 90 Lux"

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hast scho recht gehabt, ist ein X.0  wollte dich nur verunsichern 

Warte mit der Lampe, die Woche kommt die IQ dann gibts großen Lampenvergleich.

p.s. deine Lampe ist so hell wie meine Selbstabu für 35 Euro bzw meine auf LED umgebaute Evo


----------



## Las_Bushus (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie nett der Hinweiß "Im Geltungsbereich der StVZO nicht zugelassen!"

Apropo StVZO, ich verstehe manche Autofahrer nicht... wenn die einen an den engsten Stellen überholen ist das io... aber wehe man überholt die mal in einer 30er Zone, wenn frei ist -.- da fangen sie gleich an zu Hupen und dann wenn 50 sind wie bekloppt an einem vorbei zu rasen O.o ...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Wie nett der Hinweiß "Im Geltungsbereich der StVZO nicht zugelassen!"
> 
> Apropo StVZO, ich verstehe manche Autofahrer nicht... wenn die einen an den engsten Stellen überholen ist das io... aber wehe man überholt die mal in einer 30er Zone, wenn frei ist -.- da fangen sie gleich an zu Hupen und dann wenn 50 sind wie bekloppt an einem vorbei zu rasen O.o ...


das mit den autofahrern hab ich auch schon beobachtet 
die müssen dann einfach immer zeigen das sie schneller sind
wenn man das bei der polizei macht kommt das auch gut die ham mich ersma angehalten und gemeint ich soll ma nen gang zurückschalten sonst blablabub......

und zu der sache mit der lampe kann ich mich noch an die 4 klasse und diese fahrradübung erinnern. da hat man auch keine plakete bekommen wenn man eine mit akku hatte
ach und auf meine mtb steht auch drauf das ich damit nicht auf öffentlichen wegen und straßen fahren darf


----------



## L0cke (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ach das ist schon manchma alles *******, habe bei der fahrradführerscheinprüfung 2 Punkte abgeozogen bekommen, weil ich zwar alles richtig gemacht habe, jedoch dadurch das ich schneller gefahren bin die anderen angeblich desorientiert habe


----------



## L0cke (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so für den fred gibt es auch bildernachschub

leichte Eloxschrauben fürs Projekt Schaltwerk- und Shiftertuning




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nuee Dämpferpumpe, da die alte nach Jahren hinne wahr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als Ersatz für den verlorenen MHR 2006 ein kleiner Sigma, bis ich mir nächstes Jahr einen Rox 9.0 kaufe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

apropos Fahrradcomputer 
Ciclosport CM 4.36 Blackline
Ciclosport CM 4.3 A 

ich hab keinen Plan welchen ich nehmen soll...
helft mal bitte

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 da kenn ich mich nicht aus
mir reicht mein lüttes teil von aldi allerdings -->hat alles was man braucht km/h, avs, max,...


----------



## L0cke (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meine Meinung habe ich dir ja schon per ICQ mitgeteilt Nichraucher  , nicht umsons sind die Kabellosen Tachos bei den anderen Herstellern so teuer.

@ Fabian melde dich mal per ICQ bei mir 


gibt auch was aus der Bastelwerkstatt, leichtestes X.0 medium ever 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und warum ist das bild so geil?!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> und warum ist das bild so geil?!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



nochmal für die anderen, 50g a einem solchem Schaltwerk zu sparen ist schon eine Kunst, wenn es noch voll funktionsfähig brleiben soll


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> nochmal für die anderen, 50g a einem solchem Schaltwerk zu sparen ist schon eine Kunst, wenn es noch voll funktionsfähig brleiben soll



das geil war mehr auf das "Gemalte" im Bild bezogen

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das geil war mehr auf das "Gemalte" im Bild bezogen
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



aso  , mit was kann ich ein ordentliches Wasserzeichen machen ?


----------



## L0cke (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so geht doch ^^ , habe beide meine Bikernicnames drauf  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Suzi-Q lustiger NIC, wie biste daruf gekommen?


----------



## L0cke (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

...durch einen extrem seltenen Rahmen, von dem sind nicht mal 50 Stück gebaut worden, nach Deutschland sind davon 11 Stück gekommen und nachweislich sind noch 4 erhalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nettes teil, nur ein bissl bunt
ich weise dich auf meine profilnachricht hin


----------



## L0cke (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nix gekommen, bloemfontein


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich kann sie aber sehen ich schicke dir mal kurz eine PN

EDIT: hab mal ein paar bilder gemacht, von kleinen wegen, die fast vor meiner haustür liegen, bild 1&2 gehören zusammen


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ist immer noch nichts gekommen LOcke?, wenn ja müssen wir uns langsam einmal beschweren


----------



## L0cke (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ist immer noch nichts gekommen LOcke?, wenn ja müssen wir uns langsam einmal beschweren



guck mal ins ICQ du Nase 

hab gerade was auf der Platte gefunden, die Bergkämme an meinem WG Stadnort im Nebel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> guck mal ins ICQ du Nase
> 
> hab gerade was auf der Platte gefunden, die Bergkämme an meinem WG Stadnort im Nebel
> 
> ...


Ich habe kein ICQ, also bin ich keine Nase, ich habe nur Skype


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

warum ist hier nichts los???
geht zur zeit keiner biken? ich war heute erst 1h, die cam hat allerdings bei den 0°C ganz schnell an akku verloren, so dass ich keine vernünftigen Bilder machen konnte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab mir mein Innenlager bei der letzten Fahrt ordentlich zerfetzt, von daher wird das bei mir bis Anfang- Mitte Januar nix mehr mit'm Biken... 
Aber das klackern is geile als das der Eieruhr...  

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Tretlager quietscht nur. Aber nicht laut, aber es stört mich da muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja mien Innenlager klackern pro Umdrehung 2 - geschätzte 748 mal je nachdem wie hart ich rein trete. 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bin schon aktiv, doch da Bike und Umweld so matschig, gab es keine Bilder.
Habe mich dann aber doch rausgemacht (5m ) und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht, vom dreckigem Bike 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dein Bike ist wohl eher leicht schmutzig, aber mehr auch nicht, meins sieht fast genauso aus
werde nachher mal ein paar bildermschiessen, wenn ich meine kumpels vorm DS wegkriege, hofft für mivh


----------



## L0cke (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, da es derzeit bei uns sehr kalt ist (Tageshöchsttemperatur -7°C Nachts -13°C) gibt es nichts von der Bikerfront zu berichten wird sich aber die Tage ändern, wir sind gerade dabei wieder eine Schneetour zu planen 

Seit Anfang Dezember gab es durchgehend  nur eine geschlossene Schneedecke über 700 Meter über dem Meeresspiegel, die Bilder sind auf einem 9XX Meter Berg entstanden, seit heute liegt in den niederen Lagen eine geschlossene Schneedecke, kann also pasieren das es von mir morgen ein paar Brötchenholpic gibt 

Dafür gibt es mal ein paar Fotos vom Skilanglauf, der in der Spur rechts bin ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Heimat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0cke (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, ich steuer mal wieder was bei, erklärungen stehen jeweils unter dem video 

biker sind anders - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de

stoppie (ca 12 meter) - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das kleine kind is ja der hammer!
aber das erste?! naja is nen bissel zu dunkel und die ski sind schwer zu erkennen 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe fesgestellt das streusalz fürs rad nicht gearde gut ist
alles total verdreckt und die bremsen und schaltung wollen net mehr richtig

aber ich konnte es mir nicht nehmen lassen jeden morgen durch den dicken schnee zur schule zu gurken


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich frage mich, warum die meisten bei -5°C bis -10°C nicht fahrrad fahren, ist besser als bei 0-3°C und matsch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

heißt ja nicht weil man nicht postet dass man nicht fährt. aber ja ich fahre nicht. bei -5 bis -10°C is alle gefroren gewesen bei mir und es war glatt. und jetzt kann ich auch nicht fahren da mein Innenlager immernoch defekt ist und geschetzte 2 bis geschätzte 47000mal je Umdrehung klappert.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Las_Bushus (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich bin jeden tag mit dem Rad auf arbeit gefahren auch an dem Tag wo es fast -20°C waren. Aber da war ich wirklich fast der einzige auf Arbeit.
Warum mehr leute durch den Matsch als durch die kalte Wildbahn fahren kann ich mir aber auch nicht ganz schlüssig erklären...


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ich habe fesgestellt das streusalz fürs rad nicht gearde gut ist
> alles total verdreckt und die bremsen und schaltung wollen net mehr richtig
> 
> aber ich konnte es mir nicht nehmen lassen jeden morgen durch den dicken schnee zur schule zu gurken



Kenne ich. Ich hab jetzt so ne Bräunliche Schicht auf der Kette und aufm Rahmen unten. Und es ist KEIN Rost.



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum die meisten bei -5°C bis -10°C nicht fahrrad fahren, ist besser als bei 0-3°C und matsch



Ja frage ich mich auch. Es wird erst richtig gefählich wenns taut. Dann rutsct es nämlich zweimal. Zwischen Reifen und Schnee/Eis und zwischen Schnne/Eis und Straße/Radweg.


----------



## L0cke (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich bin immer gefahren(spätestens nach 2 tagen) , nur ich denke bilder von landschaften wird keinen interessieren wenn nicht grad ein bike mit drauf ist  und da sont auch nicht viel passiert ist gibt es auch nichts zu berichten 

aber ein Bild gibt es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich stell die bilder nachher nochmal größer rein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

geile bilder L0cke

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mal was zum lachen, ist vom kumpel Sofahänger goes Trail - Crazy-Racer - MyVideo


----------



## Las_Bushus (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

der ist ja geil bequem =P kann man den leihen??


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Biken fällt für mich die nächsten Tage(Wochen) ertsmal aus. HAb mich heute morgen ganz fürchterlcih aufn Pinsel gelegt.
Rausgekommen ist ne Schulterprellung, dassselbe beim Ellenbogen und nen leicht verunstalltetes Rad .
Wieso können die die Radwege nicht streuen!?


----------



## L0cke (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Biken fällt für mich die nächsten Tage(Wochen) ertsmal aus. HAb mich heute morgen ganz fürchterlcih aufn Pinsel gelegt.
> Rausgekommen ist ne Schulterprellung, dassselbe beim Ellenbogen und nen leicht verunstalltetes Rad .
> Wieso können die die Radwege nicht streuen!?



aua, gute besserung.

anbei ein bildchen und ein (älteres) video  , fahrer ist mein cousinNoseroller - L0cke - MyVideo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harl.e.kin (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

L0cke für den ausgefransten Bowdenzug an deiner X.0 gehörst aber geschlagen. Ansonsten nettes Rad.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nettes vids hat dein kumpel da
Bei uns hat es heute innerhalb con 2,5 stunden sovile geschneit, wie seit 2jahren nicht mehr
netten noseroller kann dein cousin da

EDIT; ist das Kätzchen deins, aus dem video, was du da drinne hast?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nettes vids hat dein kumpel da
> Bei uns hat es heute innerhalb con 2,5 stunden sovile geschneit, wie seit 2jahren nicht mehr
> netten noseroller kann dein cousin da
> 
> EDIT; ist das Kätzchen deins, aus dem video, was du da drinne hast?




Au man bei euch schneit es die ganze Zeit bei mir is es nur Sau Kalt aber keine Spur von Schnee!
MFG


----------



## L0cke (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so bevor ich kurz wegmuss noch ein paar bilder von der wochenendausfahrt, Onkelz-Fan94 ich schreib nachher wegen antrieb, habe es nicht vergessen 

*BILDER ZU BREIT*


----------



## gdfan (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Locke wo wohnst du? Da ist es ja wunderschön


----------



## Fabian (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

echt geil bei euch,unsere Landschaft ist genauso schön,nur haben wir nicht soviel/kaum schnee
Es kommt endlich nen vernünftiges MTB ins haus,voraussichtlich das:
*Cube Acid Disc 2008*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich bin zwar nicht ganz so fit wie L0cke bei Bike's aber es ist schon was recht ordentliches und es ist bestimmt leichter als meins. 
Oder was sagst du L0cke?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Fabian (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

er hat mich persönlich beraten
hatte halt ein preislimit


----------



## L0cke (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Abend, ich komme aus der hohen Rhön 

@ nichtraucher, ja bike geht schon würde halt später noch die gabel tauschen und ein paar andere schaltgriffe drannmachen, so slx oder xt, das bringt nochmal schaltpräzision, man kann schneller schalten, und der verschleiß kann auch nicht gerade unerheblich gesenkt werden  , und wie vom fabian schon gesagt, ich habe etwas bei der kaufentscheidung geholfen


----------



## gdfan (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da wohnt meine Oma. Was für ein berg ist denn das Heidelstein? Wasserkuppe? Rotherkuppe? Kannn ich nicht wirklich gut erkennen. Liegt in der Rhön echt so viel Schnee? Kann man da auch Skifahren. Wenn ja muss ich meine Skier mitnehmen. Zeugnissferien bin ich da. In welchem Ort wohnst du? Meine Oma wohnt in Ostheim v. d. R


----------



## L0cke (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ist Wasserkuppe, kommt auf die Ecke an wo du gerade bist, ab 600hm hast du überall gut Schnee für Ski kommt aber Erfahrungsgemäß auf die Ecke an wo man gerade ist wegem dem oft heftigen Wind .
Da wo wir am Sonntag Unterwegs wahren also Wasserkuppe und dann Richtung Südwesten hat man bis auf 400HM mindestens 15cm Schnee  .
fährst du abfahrt oder Langlauf?
Treffen wäre für beide Partein um die Wasserkuppe am optimalsten denke ich  zu mir müsstest du ungefähr 40 min fahren, also doch ne Ecke, komme von etwas weiter Nördlich .


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sicher nen schönes Skigebiet,aber an Österreich kommts nich dran


----------



## gdfan (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ist Wasserkuppe, kommt auf die Ecke an wo du gerade bist, ab 600hm hast du überall gut Schnee für Ski kommt aber Erfahrungsgemäß auf die Ecke an wo man gerade ist wegem dem oft heftigen Wind .
> Da wo wir am Sonntag Unterwegs wahren also Wasserkuppe und dann Richtung Südwesten hat man bis auf 400HM mindestens 15cm Schnee  .
> fährst du abfahrt oder Langlauf?
> Treffen wäre für beide Partein um die Wasserkuppe am optimalsten denke ich  zu mir müsstest du ungefähr 40 min fahren, also doch ne Ecke, komme von etwas weiter Nördlich .


Abfahrt. Tja das ist ja gut wenn da Schnee liegt muss ich meine Skier mitnehemn. Vielen Dank für deine Infos


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns war der schnee am samstag schonwieder weg ich bin trotzdem ein bissl fahrrad gefahren, und mein bike sah dementsprechend aus
seit gestern haben wir wieder minus grade, was heißt ich kann ohne mich einzusauen wieder biken bilder von samstag und heute folgen

EDIT: Bilder sind im Anhang


----------



## L0cke (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

eiseis babe  (bike auf eis) , das letzte bild ist auch  schön  , andere perspektive dann wäre es sehr schön


----------



## Hanskaese (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hmmmm... Skifahren das wär mal wieder was war in den Weihnachtsferien in Österreich. Also für mich gibt es nichts besseres als mit meinem Snowbord durch den Tiefschnee zu cruisen


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> eiseis babe  (bike auf eis) , das letzte bild ist auch  schön  , andere perspektive dann wäre es sehr schön


wir haben massenhaft von diesen riesen, vereisten fützen, auch direkt hinterm haus
danke, hab mir beim foto machen aber so derbst die finger abgefroren, dass ich keinen bock hatte noch welche zu machen, das war nömlich am ende einer 1stündigen -2°C tour*schüttel*
mal sehen ob ich heute oder morgen nochmal gazu komme ein paar pics zu machen


----------



## L0cke (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ gdfan, von wann bis wann bist du in der rhön?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habs heute leider nicht geschafft bilder zu machen, morgen mach ich aber sicher welche


----------



## HollomaN (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, dann will ich auch mal. hier ist mein Canyon Nerve XC 5. ist aus dem jahr 2007. fahre damit im schnitt 5000 km im jahr.

werd mir wahrscheinlich aber ein Canyon Nerve XC 9 holen oder ein rennrad. mal schauen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Lecker!!!

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir das XC 7.0 oder 6.0 , natürlich beide in schwarz, hole oder einfach bis ende September auf meinen Geburtstag warte...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Lecker!!!
> 
> ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir das XC 7.0 oder 6.0 , natürlich beide in schwarz, hole oder einfach bis ende September auf meinen Geburtstag warte...
> 
> ...



ich erde das mit bike holen so änlich machen, aber ich würde
eher das nehmen, ich werde ja erst 15 im august


----------



## B4umkuch3n (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bei mir wirds in 2 monaten zum b-day evtl das hier
Canyon | Nerve XC 5.0
vllt auch eine nr drüber ma sehn was ich so an geld bis dahin bekomme


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

na dann mal los, kannst du dich ja freuen

hier folgen nochmal ein paar pics von heute
@locke:ich konnte das bild nicht nochmal aus einer anderen perspektive fotografiern, der raureif ist weg


----------



## HollomaN (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichtraucher91
@B4umkuch3n

ich kann euch Canyon nur empfehlen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das ist schön. nur glaube ich dass wenn ich B-Day habe es Xc 7.0 in schwarz der Größe M evtl. nicht mehr geben wird 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## L0cke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich will euch ja nichts vermiesen, aber ich würde kein Canyon nehmen, denn seit sie immer größer werden ist der Support so was von in den Keller gefallen, und die Lieferzeiten sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal wahren, da würde ich mich lieber zu Cube hin orientieren, die haben auch sehr gute Preise, die Teile sowie Support stimmen und man hat nicht das Image eines billigen Versenderbikes, was wenn man in einen Radladen muss shcon von Vorteil sein kann


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ach das image ist mir relativ egal kann meinetwegen auch 199€ Real Bike drauf stehen 
hauptsache es taugt was und das sollte bei Canyon der fall sein


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine Gangschaltung hats nen bisschen Verbogen bei meinem Sturz neulich. KAnn man den Arm und die Aufnahme so wieder hin"dängeln" oder muss ich mir was neues kaufen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich denke das ist abhängig von wie stark. mach mal ein foto von, dann kann man es besser beurteilen.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich bin der meinung, wenn ein bike was taugt, dann braucht man den support nicht so schnell, folglich ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn der support nicht der beste ist
bei und hat es heute wieder geschneit und ich ashbe sogar einen kumpel zum fahrrad fahren gebracht
auf dem bild hat es gerade erst angefangen, mittlerweile, ist es viel weißer


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

boa hast du es gut! die Schneewehe die hier lang kam ist nicht mal liegengeblieben und fahren kann ich eh nicht da mein Innenlager immer noch schrott ist....

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> boa hast du es gut! die Schneewehe die hier lang kam ist nicht mal liegengeblieben und fahren kann ich eh nicht da mein Innenlager immer noch schrott ist....
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


mal gucken, ob morgen noch was da ist
lass dein innenlager doch mal reparieren, oder kauf dir ein neues


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wir haben auch schnne und hatten auch den ganzen tag unter 0°C
allerdinsg will keine von den weicheiern aus meiner klasse fahren und alleine hab ich auch keine lust


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

o wohnst du denn?, ich hab immer lust zum fahrrad fahren, auch bei -10°C


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> o wohnst du denn?, ich hab immer lust zum fahrrad fahren, auch bei -10°C


Jo wenns Bike und der Arm heile ist .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> mal gucken, ob morgen noch was da ist
> lass dein innenlager doch mal reparieren, oder kauf dir ein neues



ja aber ich brauch noch ne 320GB 2,5" HDD, nen 2GB SO-DDR2 RAM Riegel und nen externen DVD Brenner für mein EEE 1000 den ich mit nach China nehme. Da geht das erst mal vor. 




B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> wir haben auch schnne und hatten auch den ganzen tag unter 0°C
> allerdinsg will keine von den weicheiern aus meiner klasse fahren und alleine hab ich auch keine lust



Kenne ich. Mit mir fährt auch keiner mehr. Bin denn Anderen immer zuschnell.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Kenne ich. Mit mir fährt auch keiner mehr. Bin denn Anderen immer zuschnell.
> ...



das kenn ich auch, mein einer kumpel meint, wenmn ich 25 fahre, ras doch nicht so, ich komm nicht mit und der hatte mal ne 1 in sport, doch dann kam GuildWars
ubnd er meint auch, unter *+18°C* fahr ich kein fahrrad, das wäre zu kalt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich fahre bis +5°C auch immer, wenn es geht. Darunter fahre ich doch gerne mal mit Bahn. Bei Glatteis oder Schnee fahre ich nicht mehr, höchstens just-for-fun mal eine kleine Runde. Das Risiko eines Unfalls ist mir bei Glätte einfach zu groß in der Stadt. Musst wissen, ich fahre fasst jeden Tag meine 20Km Schulweg. 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, ich fahre eher im Wald und bei uns im dorf ist die verletzungsgefahr dann auch nicht so hoch, wie in der stadt
mein schulweg ist 10km


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

beide Wege? Also Hin- und Rückweg?
Bei mir ja

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne, hin + rück ist 20km oder 22km


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> naja, ich fahre eher im Wald und bei uns im dorf ist die verletzungsgefahr dann auch nicht so hoch, wie in der stadt
> mein schulweg ist 10km


also bei uns ist gerade im wald die gefahr groß
wenn man da in eine zugefrorene spurrille kommt is schnell vorbei
und davon gibts leider viele
und wenn dann noch schnee drauf ist ist es ganz schlimm

ach und ich brauch ma eure hilfe
was soll ich meinem vater sagen damit er mir ein bike kauft was mehr als 1300€ kostet?
der will einfach nicht drüber egal ob ich was dazu zahle oder nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, meine Eltern meinen auch immer:" du kannst mit deinem geld bis zu einem bestimmten maße machen was du willst. Bei höheren Summen haben wir aber ein Wörtchen mitzureden."
Naja, Eltern

@Stomper: die Bilder im Anhang, da bike ich regelmäßig


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@B4umkuch3n
darf ich mal ganz penetrant fragen 
1.wie alt bist du?
2.hast du schon mal etwas so teures gekauft? wenn ja, was und wie sieht der Zustand jetzt aus?
3.wo kaufst du dann das Fahrrad? 
4.Wie viel würdest du dazu legen?
5.was hast du jetzt für ein Rad 
5.wo fährst du so und was hast du für eine Jahresleistung?
6.was ist es überhaupt für ein Rad?! das XC5.0?!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## gdfan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @Stomper: die Bilder im Anhang, da bike ich regelmäßig


Du hast es gut. Ich bike auch gerne doch da wo ich wohne ist es so flach das du die Kuh in 20km Enntfernung noch siehst
Wie gerne hätte ich ein paar Berge hier
Doof. Aber bei dir siehst ja  aus


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, wir sind schon etwas näher an den harburgerbergen, wenn man die kennt
die sind reste der letzten eiszeit, und wir haben glück, ich muss 5-15min hafren und ich hab überall relati nette abfahrten sag ich mal, für unsere gegend


----------



## Fabian (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ihr dürft mir gratulieren,hab heute mein Bike geholt

Acid white/candy blue 2009


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi,
Ich wollte mich hier auch mal im Thread melden.
Bin im Radsport ein Neuling. Habe erst seit letztem Jahr mit Fahrrad fahren angefangen.
Habe mir gedacht "man bin ich ne faule Sau" und mir überlegt, was kann ich machen.
Bin dann durch einen Arbeitskollegen auf das Radfahren gekommen.
Also gleich ab zum Fahrrad Händler meines Vertrauens und Bike kaufen.
Meine wahl viel dann auf Bulls Sharptail 2 DISC. Für den Anfang langt es abermal.
Bulls: Sharptail 2 Disc
Zurzeit bin ich am Vorbereiten des Fahrrades auf die neue Saison(Putzen, schmieren, ölen,...).
Bin zur zeit noch auf der Suche nach einem Fahrrad Computer.
Als Tip habe ich bekommen, mir den Sigma BC 2006 zu holen, da er für den Preis viel bietet.
Und nicht zu vergessen, eine lange Windstopper Hose für denn Frühling und späten Herbst. Es sollte aber eine sein, die man ungefähr in Knielänge abtrennen kann. 
Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich? Sollte aber nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nett, nett
@gdfan:140km zu mir, kannst ja mal aufn tee vorbeischauen


----------



## gdfan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Klar. Morgen so um 3 Uhr??
Ich komme dann vorbei gefahren- mit dem Bike


----------



## Pommes (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> da bike ich regelmäßig



Schon mitten in der Heide? Bild 4 kommt mir so bekannt vor^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Fabian
Glückwunsch! Schickes Fahrrad

@Bigdaddy203
der Sigma BC 2006 soll echt gut sein. 
ich werde mir den auch noch hohlen, vor allem weil er die aktuelle Temperatur anzeigen kann

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich wohne am nördlichen rand der LüneburgerHeide Bilder sin auch alle aus dieser gegend
@nichtraucher: das kann sogar mein billifer alditacho


----------



## Pommes (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nett. Schon mal nach Wilsede getourt^^?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nö, da will ci aber im frühling mal mit dem bike hin, war bisher da immer nur spazieren
Bild4 ist vom Pferdekopf, wenn dir dads was sagt, oder Wörme bzw Handeloh


----------



## Pommes (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nicht direkt. Nur sehen die Bäume und Büsche ja fast immer gleich aus, ob in der Heide oder im Heidegarten. Hätte ja auch sein könen, dass es vor dem Dörfchen oder dem Wilseder-Berg irgendwo ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das ist 20-30min von Wilsede entfernt
guck mal bei maps unter handeloh


----------



## Pommes (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jo ist am Rand stimmt. Hörtse da auch die Panzer noch schießen oder schon zu weit weg?
Darf man überhaupt überall in der Heide mit dem Bike fahren? Ich glaube die Anzahl der Fahrer die ich da immmer so gesehen habe hielt sich an manchen Stellen in Grenzen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also, ich fahre einfach immer, da steht nie was von veerboten oder so
meinst du Munster?
nö, nur die beschissenen Flieger fliegen abends immer über unser Dorf


----------



## Pommes (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jaa als ich in der Gegend immer Urlaub gemacht hab, hab ich die auch immer gehört. Einmal war 2004 sogar n kleines Erdbeben


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ach das, das hab ich auch gemerkt, hat aber eher nichts mit der Bundeswehr zu tun


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @B4umkuch3n
> darf ich mal ganz penetrant fragen
> 1.wie alt bist du?
> 2.hast du schon mal etwas so teures gekauft? wenn ja, was und wie sieht der Zustand jetzt aus?
> ...


klar darfst du das
1. 16
2. joa glaub schon. als ich meinen pc+moni usw gekauft hab
3. kommt drauf an welches es wird. evtl bei rose 
4. das ist egal ich bin da nach oben offen
5. bulls sl 400comp
6. so zwischen 4000-5000km vllt auch mehr. fahre jeden tag zur schule und ansonsten viel bei uns im wald aber auch jeden sommer in den alpen. also ein gutes bike ist schon wichitg für mich
7. steht noch nicht fest micht nervt es aber schon wenn die ohne überhaupt das bike zu kennen sagen mehr als 1300€ gibt es nicht
dann bekomm ich immer sofort die krise wenn ich daran denke was meint vater für räder hat
am liebsten würd ich mir ja das kaufen
http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_q_fs_rx


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der einzige plausible Grund der mir da einfehlt wäre, dass er sich sorgen darum macht, dass das Rad in der Schule evtl. geklaut werden könnte. 
Sonst muss ich sagen, dass grade, wenn du in den Alpen fährst, ein Fully, wie das XC5.0 sehr angebracht ist.
Du sagst, dass dein Vater auch fährt und nicht grade die billigsten Bike's hat (lass sich jedenfalls so). Komm ihm einfach damit, dass er auch teure Räder hat und du doch auch Eins haben möchtest. Sollte er dann sagen, dass er dafür arbeitet, sagst du einfach, dass du Schüler bist eig. einen viel längeren Tag hast als Jemand der arbeitet. Denn du bist täglich von x-y in der Schule und musst dich Vor- sowie auch Nachbereiten, sprich lernst.
(solltest du nur machen wenn du auch wirklich zuhause lernst!)
Sonst habe ich keine weiteren Ideen.
Wenn mir noch etwas einfehlt lasse ich es dich wissen.

Edit: Das bike da kostet aber auch noch mal 1000€ mehr.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Der einzige plausible Grund der mir da einfehlt wäre, dass er sich sorgen darum macht, dass das Rad in der Schule evtl. geklaut werden könnte.
> Sonst muss ich sagen, dass grade, wenn du in den Alpen fährst, ein Fully, wie das XC5.0 sehr angebracht ist.
> Du sagst, dass dein Vater auch fährt und nicht grade die billigsten Bike's hat (lass sich jedenfalls so). Komm ihm einfach damit, dass er auch teure Räder hat und du doch auch Eins haben möchtest. Sollte er dann sagen, dass er dafür arbeitet, sagst du einfach, dass du Schüler bist eig. einen viel längeren Tag hast als Jemand der arbeitet. Denn du bist täglich von x-y in der Schule und musst dich Vor- sowie auch Nachbereiten, sprich lernst.
> (solltest du nur machen wenn du auch wirklich zuhause lernst!)
> ...



das mit dem klauen wäre nicht das problem 
ich könnte das rad dahin stellen wo auch die lehrer ihre haben und das ist immer abgeschlossen.

wenn ich ihm sage du hast aber auch ein teure bikes meint er immer ja ich hab ja auch lange überlegt und bin 5 jahre mit meinem alten rad rumgegurkt. also so kann ich ihm leider nicht kommen
aber ich werd einfach ma weiter versuchen

und das das bike 1000€ mehr kostet ist mir klar allerdings würde ich das geld auch selber zahlen und außerdem lohnt sich das geld für so ein teil ja auch.


----------



## Fabian (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ebend ne runde gedreht,leider nur auf der Straße
Einfach geil das bike
Und die ganz neuen 2009er Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

woa alter! sitzt du so dermaßen tief?! 
aber es sieht schon richtig geil aus!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Las_Bushus (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hehe Hübsche Fahrräder gibts hier... Meins ist zur Zeit in der Werkstatt und die Bremse auf dem Weg zu Formula -.-

Die Bremswirkung lies beim Bremsen immer nach. Und das Entlüften (Was sie eigentlich nur machen sollten) half nix.

Naja, mal hoffen das es schnell geht.


----------



## Fabian (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja man sitzt sehr angenehm(hab noch keine weiten strecken hinter mir)

Dan wollen wir mal hoffen das dein Bike möglichst schnell wieder kommt


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

echt geiles bike 
gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Ebend ne runde gedreht,leider nur auf der Straße
> Einfach geil das bike
> Und die ganz neuen 2009er Edition
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel Spaß damit. 

Vieleicht begegnen wir uns ja irgendwann mal im Gelände. 

Meine Bikes sehen dagegen derzeit etwas derb aus:

Siehe Anhang.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Meine Bikes sehen dagegen derzeit etwas derb aus:
> 
> Siehe Anhang.


mir gehts genau so

sach ma das red bull is ja von rose oder?
wie findest du den service da?


----------



## kmf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> mir gehts genau so
> 
> sach ma das red bull is ja von rose oder?
> wie findest du den service da?


Jo, ist von Rose. Hab noch keinen Service in Anspruch genommen. Aber ich werde von Rose recht zuvorkommend mit Teilen versorgt.


----------



## L0cke (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Ebend ne runde gedreht,leider nur auf der Straße
> Einfach geil das bike
> Und die ganz neuen 2009er Edition
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=69061&stc=1&d=1233690968



ich muss grad schmunzeln ^^  , auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes  Bike und der Preis geht echt sehr in Ordnung, da kann man bei Canyon lange nach suchen 


Zu Bulls, also Service ist nach meinen Umgebungserfahrungen sehr gut, doch leider sind deren Rahmen "etwas" bruchgefährdet, fragt mal tbird, dem sind 5 ode 6 Rahmen unterm Hintern weggebrochen, und der ist garantiert kein harter Fahrer, andere aus meiner Fahrgegend(en) haben sich meist schon nach dem 2. Rahmen nach etwas anderem umgeschaut.


----------



## Stomper (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, meine Eltern meinen auch immer:" du kannst mit deinem geld bis zu einem bestimmten maße machen was du willst. Bei höheren Summen haben wir aber ein Wörtchen mitzureden."
> Naja, Eltern
> 
> @Stomper: die Bilder im Anhang, da bike ich regelmäßig




lol für die Strecke reicht das Bike das du dir ausgesucht hast vollkommen!

Ich wohne zurzeit auf 1.800 metern mitten in den Bergen... unter 1.500€ werde ich niewieder für ein bike ausgeben... für meine Ansprüche wäre es sonst zu wenig!

lg Stomper


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du wohnst ja auch in Österreich, näher an den bergen dran, ich muss mindestens 1,5Stunden fahren, dann bin ich im harz, auch nicht das härteste gebirge, alles andere ist weiter weg
es ist auch wahrscheinlicher, das ich mal in den harz komme , als irgenwo anders hin, um zu biken


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab mein Fahrrad zur reperatur gebracht. Muss neue Gangschaltung rein und ne neue Freilaufnabe+Lager.
Das wird teuer. Man sollte doch vorsichtiger fahren wenns Glatt ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, das ist manchmal ratsam, vorsichtiger zu fahren
mein Bike hat auch einige macken, spackungen aber zum Glück nichts weiter störendes


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meins steht aus Geldmangel immer noch mit einem kaputten Innenlager im Keller.
*Böse meinen EEE PC anschau*

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> meins steht aus Geldmangel immer noch mit einem kaputten Innenlager im Keller.


Hehe. Das kommt bei mir ja gleich mit neu.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

du arme Sau ey!
Trägst du denn wenigsten einen Helm?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nur bei längeren Strecken. Aber meistens hab ich nen Rucksack auf, der fängt das meiste dann ab .

Aber am Bike ist nicht soo viel Heile. Außer der Rahmen unds Vorderrad, sowie die Bremsen.
Aber ist günstiger, die Reperatur, als nen neues.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Neeeeeeet falsche Antwort!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich trage auf jeder noch so kleinen Strecke meinen Helm!

@Moderation 
Bitte löscht nicht die Bilder. Bitte.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Für Helme wurde mir gesagt, das Giro eine gute und günstige Marke sei.
Stimmt das?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Für Helme wurde mir gesagt, das Giro eine gute und günstige Marke sei.
> Stimmt das?



kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, habe bis jetzt nur "Baumarkt Helme" getragen und fahre jetzt einen Limar 911'er in Blau/Silber

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## kmf (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Für Helme wurde mir gesagt, das Giro eine gute und günstige Marke sei.
> Stimmt das?


Gut ja - günstig nein. Denn die, die was taugen sind  recht teuer. Alle über 100€. Evtl. bei einem Auslaufmodell zuschlagen.

Man fährt aber auch ganz gut mit Met, Bell oder Uvex etc.

MTB Helme Bekleidung


----------



## L0cke (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

joar, giro ist schon recht gut aber wie gesagt wurde nur die etwas teureren, die passform ist für die meisten nicht so ideal also vorher anprobieren oder was anderes nehmen wie auch genannt von met, uvex oder notfalls ked


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jo vllt kauf ich mir morgen auch nen neuen helm
und evtl sogar ein neues bike
wenn die bei rose vllt eins von 2008 günstig im angebot haben


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Bilder verfehlen bestimmt nicht ihre Wirkung. Ich finde allerdings Kampagnen dieser Art immer sehr geschmacklos.


----------



## L0cke (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nun ja, ich kenne jemanden der ist vor einigen jahren ohne helm beim biken sprichwörtlich auf den kopf gefallen, sein kopf sieht/sah in einigen zügen schon so aus wie bei den bildern  , aso, er hat in den vielen jahren (12) gerade mal gelernt wieder seinen namen zu schreiben  und gefüttert musste er bis vor ein paar jahren auch werden.


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, so etwas ist traurig. Ich kenne ähnliche Fälle, die aber zum Glück im Nachhinein sehr glimpflich abgelaufen sind. Ich kann es auch immer wieder nur betonen:

Wer zu eitel ist einen Helm zu tragen, riskiert in jeder Minute auf dem Bike sein Leben. 

Toi toi toi, dass mir schwere Stürze trotz hohem Tempo in unbekanntem Gelände bisher erspart blieben.


----------



## Stomper (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja in manchen fällen hat das nix mit eitelkeit sondern mit Übermut zutun!

Story: Bin mit nen Paar freunden auf ne BMX strecke gefahren... auf einmal hat einer von ihnen den einfall er will über einen hohen kicker nen Superman-Seatgrap machen... alles schön und gut... er macht ihn und landet in dem Moment als er gerade den sitz in der hand hat! Natürlich kein Helm auf... naja er hat glück gehabt... bis auf die Tatsache das seine Rechte Gesichtshälfte ziemlich zerschrammt war... das witzige daran! Sein Intigral-Helm lag ca. 5 meter von ihm entfernt auf seinem Rucksack!

Die Moral von der Geschicht... ohne Helm fährt er jetzt nicht! 

Lg Stomper


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

He, das reimt sich
Ich hab nen Uvex Helm, den ich allerdings mal wieder anpassen müsste, der ist ein bissl klein gweorden, in der zeit, wo ich wenig gefahren bin


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich finde die Kampagne auch schon recht krass, aber ich unterstütze sie nun auch indirekt, seit meinem letzten Unfall. Ich hatte damals zwar auch keinen Helm auf und mir ist auch, zum glück, nichts passiert, aber ich denke mir es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hatte zum Glück bis jetzt keine Unfälle mit dem Bike, zumindest keine richtigen.
Das einzigste was mir öfters passiert: Auf dem Eis langlegen, nach nem Wheelie aufm sand abpacken, aber sonst passiert mir nur selten was.
Das Schlimmste, was mir bis jetzt passiert ist, das ich am Strand übern lenker geflogen bin.


----------



## Stomper (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja das schlimmste was mir je passiert ist...
Bin über nen Kicker gesprungen... wollt nen doppelten Bar-Spin machen... hab ne halbe drehung zuviel erwischt und hab mir beim landen die lenkstange (das Ende! also da wo die Griffe sitzen!) frontal in den Bauch gerammt... aus ca. 1m höhe... naja ne Halbe stunde verkrampft auf dem Boden liegen und ca. 1 Monat ziemlich fiese Bauchkrämpfe waren das Ergebnis... joar die Haut war gerissen und es hat geblutet... aber das war nix im vergleich zum Schmerz!

Helm hab ich wie immer keinen Getragen... (besitz auch keinen )
Sowas nennt man wohl mehr Glück als verstand!


Ps: an das Regelmäßige Schienenbein aufreißen mit den geschraubten Edelstahl Pins an meinen Pedalen gewöhnt man sich sogar 

Sonst bin ich immer recht glimpflich weggekommen... nen paar steine aus dem Knie holen usw.

lg Stomper


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

N paar Steine ausm Knie holen ist gut, nein überhaupt nichts besonderes, trägst du keine langen Hosen?


----------



## Stomper (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Öhm nein O.o die Stören nur... hab keinen Ritzel-Schutz dran  weshalb sich die Hose drin verfangen könnte... 
Schlaue Geister könnten jetz sagen *dann krempel sie hoch* und ich sage darauf... nein das ist mir zu unbequem 
Hab ja Schienenbein Protektoren usw. aber trage sie nicht immer da ich lieber so wenig wie möglich beim Biken trage was mich behindert... das mit den Steinen kommt halt mal vor... gibt aber echt schlimmeres!

Nen Helm müsst ich mir mal zulegen... zumindest ein Minimum sicherheit sollte sein!
Da ich aber zurzeit keine Zeit hätte zum ausgiebigen fahren und es außerdem Winter ist  (bei mir liegen ca. 3m Schnee) 
hat das noch zeit bis zum sommer... muss mir sowieso erstmal wieder nen neues bike basteln!

lg Stomper


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

war gestern einkaufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild ist leider nicht gut kann aber momentan nicht rasu weil es regnet


----------



## L0cke (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bloemfontein , der Myvideoaccount ist übrigens meiner und nicht der meines Cousins.

Anbei  Snowride vom Jahreswechsel


@ B4umkuch3n, ich will ja nichts sagen, aber an dem Bike ist einges Overkill


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> @ B4umkuch3n, ich will ja nichts sagen, aber an dem Bike ist einges Overkill


wieso?
kommt doch eigentlich ganz auf das einsatzgebiet an

ps:der kerl in dem video hat die gleichen laufräder wie ich


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@B4umkuch3n: Sieht sehr gut aus. War bestimmt nicht billig.


----------



## Fabian (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Leider nur 2 Bilder,die anderen sind nichts geworden
Ich bin sowas von zufireden mit dem Bike,nur die Bremsen schleifen leicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> @B4umkuch3n: Sieht sehr gut aus. War bestimmt nicht billig.


hast schon recht hab aber darauf geachtet was runtergesetztes zu kaufen
da der rahmen usw von 2008 ist hält sich der preis noch im rahmen

@fabian
das gelände sieht echt cool aus 
sowas hab ich hier elider nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@B4umkuch3n
kannste mal die Komponenten durch geben?
Oder mehr Bilder in voller Auflösung?

Ach und L0cke das vid brauchte schon wieder 8min...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @B4umkuch3n
> kannste mal die Komponenten durch geben?
> Oder mehr Bilder in voller Auflösung?
> 
> ...


ich kann beides machen
bilder allerdings erst wenn das wetter besser ist

gabel:Rock Shox Pike 454 100-140mm federweg
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Air X4,SPV
Laufräder: DT Swiss E 2200
steuersatz:Race Face Deus
Tretlager:Race Face Deus XC
umwerfer: shimano XT
schaltung: Sram X0
schalthebel: sram x0, trigger
Bremsen: Avid Code 203/185
Pedale: Xtreme Pedal WCR B 57
sonstiges zegs wie länker usw ist alles von race face

müsste alles wichtige seien


----------



## L0cke (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Fabian, ich komm gleich mit der Schippe zu dir  und wenn auch die Bilder nicht besonders geworden sind, hauptsache es sind welche und man erkennt was .

Aso, Reifen haben wir ja schon geklärt *g*




B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> wieso?
> kommt doch eigentlich ganz auf das einsatzgebiet an
> 
> ps:der kerl in dem video hat die gleichen laufräder wie ich



Noop, der hat nicht die gleichen Laufräder wie du, und Einsatzgebiet, naja, an deinem Bike sind Komponente dran die für Enduro oder sogar Freeride sind ,aber gepart mit Teilen die man allerhöchstens im Allmountainsektor fährt wie z.B. Kurbel, Steuersatz, Lenker und Vorbau, bei der Gabel habe ich mich vertan, dachte das ist eine alte Reacon, kam von der Farbe und dem Winkel jedenfals so rüber.
Rahmen ist so ne Sache, da bin ich vorgeschädigt.

Bezahlt hast du bestimmt um die 1600 Euro oder?

p.s. ich will Bilder sehen wie das Bike richtig ausgeführt wird


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Noop, der hat nicht die gleichen Laufräder wie du, und Einsatzgebiet, naja, an deinem Bike sind Komponente dran die für Enduro oder sogar Freeride sind ,aber gepart mit Teilen die man allerhöchstens im Allmountainsektor fährt wie z.B. Kurbel, Steuersatz, Lenker und Vorbau, bei der Gabel habe ich mich vertan, dachte das ist eine alte Reacon, kam von der Farbe und dem Winkel jedenfals so rüber.
> Rahmen ist so ne Sache, da bin ich vorgeschädigt.
> 
> Bezahlt hast du bestimmt um die 1600 Euro oder?
> ...



hat ein bisl mehr als 1600€ gekostet

und bilder bekommt ihr bestimmt auch aber erst wenn das wetter etwas besser ist


----------



## Fabian (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

na ok hab noch ein paar
Speicherkarte war leider vol
Ich finde ein geiles Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie sieht das auf den Bildern so mickrig aus,ist aber recht streil;:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0cke (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> hat ein bisl mehr als 1600€ gekostet
> 
> und bilder bekommt ihr bestimmt auch aber erst wenn das wetter etwas besser ist



na war also nicht soo teuer, aber wie kann man erst bei schönen Wetter biken gehen , bist du ein Eisdielenrider? 


@ Fabian, bist du da mit blockiertem Hinterrad runter, sieht so aus?
Auf dem zweiten Bild ist schon ein Natursprung vorhanden


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> na war also nicht soo teuer, aber wie kann man erst bei schönen Wetter biken gehen , bist du ein Eisdielenrider?
> 
> 
> @ Fabian, bist du da mit blockiertem Hinterrad runter, sieht so aus?



nö bin ich nicht hatte nur keine lust heute zu fahren und dann das bike wieder zu putzen
allgemein fahre ich sogar lieber im regen macht iwie mehr laune


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich war heute mal wieder biken, allerdings hat mir das bis dahin so schöne wetter einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht
bilder loade ich noch hoch
Freu mich schon darauf, wenn ich mir ein neues bike hole*hibbelig sei*
@Fabian: Sehr schöne Wege hast du, bin ein bissl neidisch, wir haben nur wenige solcher orte, wo man gut-sehr gut biken kann nenn mal so ein ungefähres gebiet, wo du wohnst
@baumkuchen:, schnekst du mir dein bike, sehr schön

EDITH meint, die bilder seien jetzt drinne.


----------



## Fabian (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nene ich bin da net mir blockiertem hinterrad runter,das ist vom regen.
Wollte heute sonen Trail fahren,und hab mich dann etwas verfahren

@Bloemenfontein:In der Nähe von Köln,kannst ja mal vorbeikommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, Kölsch is mir ein bissl weit weg von mir bis nach köln sinds es 400km, ein bischen viel, denkst du nicht auch


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das sieht ja echt geil aus
würde ich auch gerne mal fahren


----------



## Fabian (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wo wohnste denn ungefähr?


----------



## L0cke (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

es ist einiges an Potential vorhanden, doch da muss einiges mal ordentlich gemacht werden, mein Vater hat eben bei der Wippe fast nen Herzinfarkt bekommen  (ich übrigens auch)
Du bist dir aber im klaren das du bei Sprüngen mit deinem Bike nicht zu krass rangehen solltest  , ich glaube wir hätten für dich eher was in richtung Dirtbike raussuchen sollen

@Bloemfontein Respekt das du mit deiner Kiste biken gehst 

Anbei noch ein Bild aus dem letzten Jahr von mir, und ich bin nicht so stemmig wie das da aussieht, kommt nur daher das das ganze etwas verwischt ist, die Protektoren tun ihr übriges (Oberkörperpanzer,Protektorshorts)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei der Wippe habe ich auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt
Naja da fahre ich auch nicht wirklich,liegt halt auf dem weg zu den anderen Stellen,da dachte ich kir mal*knips*


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@fabian: ich wohne 40min/35km südlich von hamburg in der nähe von theLameer und ATIFan22
@LOcke: nettes vid LOcke
ich hatte gestern so einige male ein bissl schiss, das die gabel wegricht, der Lenker sitzt nicht mehr allzu und die gedsamte gabel auch nicht
Mein bike hat aber früher 4jahre aufm dachboden gestanden, da es mir zu groß war und jetzt fahre ich damit schon seit 4jahren, aber dafür muss ich sagen danke liebes fahrrad, das du mich noch am leben hältst
deswegen kauf ich mir ja uch so juli ein bissl früher später vllt. ein neues bike, wahrscheinlich das hier. für meine ansprüche reicht das völlig, später(1-2jahre nach dem kauf) werden bestimmt noch teile getauscht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sollte es nicht das 5.0er werden?
aber naja bekomme evtl. zu 18. DAS HIER. Natürlich in dem hammer geilen Mattschwarz.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

du glücklicher
nein es sollte das 4.0er werden, es könnte aber sein, durch preisveränderungen bei canyon und hardware sowie einem größer ausfallenden konfirmationsgeldern, das es das 5.0er wird ob yellowsrtone oder nerve XC, eher der vulkan

Wie vile Kilometer seit ihr dieses jahr schon so gefahren? Ich liege bis jetzt bei ~150km.


----------



## L0cke (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so , bevor ich mein altes Sram X.0 von 2005 bearbeite, ein paar letzte Bilder, sieht doch schon etwas gerockt aus *g*, wenns fertig ist gibt es ordentliche Bilder  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sagt ma was für protektoren könnt ihr empfeheln?
bzw was meint ihr ist nötig?
würde ungerne wie ein ritter rumfahren


----------



## NOOKYN (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also da ich schon seit 6 Jahren Dirt Bike fahre, sprich Dirtspots und manchmal auch Downhill (Winterberg ftw^^)

Kann ich mir wohl ein Urteil über gute Protection Gear bilden^^

Also ihr könnt z.B einfach mal auf folgenden Site schauen:

BIKE-MAILORDER.DE -
Bikeparts-Online - Bicycles and Racing Components
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/default.php

Ich würde immer zu Sachen von SixSixOne 661, Fuse, Race Face,oder TSG raten!

Meine Empfehlung ist TSG und SixSixOne, da die Sachen wirklich was aushalten und auch sehr komfortable sind, zumindest fühlen sie sich viel besser an als viele andere Marken, voralldem bei Schienbeinschonern und Knieschonern!

Und ich würde immer: Helm, Schien+Knieschoner, Handschuhe und Ellbogenschoner tragen! Ellbogenschoner sind nicht immer nötig, aber haben mich schon bei solch manchen Giant Drops vor schlimmeren bewahrt! 

Handschuhe habe ich die SixSixeOne Cedric Garcia, musste ich einfach haben  Sind wirklich ausgezeichnet, und schützen die Finger sehr gut! Bei den anderen Sachen, muss man halt gucken! Am besten mal in einen Laden fahren, der ein recht großes Angebot hat, und alles anprobieren!

Hoffe konnte helfen! 

greetz

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Boa ey ich muss das hier jetzt mal raus lassen!

Zieht euch mal >-DAS HIER-< rein!!!

ich hab zwar kein Plan ob das Teil gut ist oder nicht aber es sieht echt Hammer aus!!!
und 20KG WTF?!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jo nach winterberg gehts für mich im sommer auch ma

was hällst du hiervon für den oberkörper?
Bikeparts-Online - Bicycles and Racing Components
das schaut ganz gut aus und sollte auch genügen beweglichkeit geben oder?

bei den restlichnprotektoren werde ich einfach mal schaun und denk ich was günstiges nehmen

@nichtraucher:
hat schon irgendwie was 
allerdings wäre ein bike was so stark auf einen bereich fixiert ist nix für mich


----------



## NOOKYN (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jo vom SixSixOne Assault habe ich schon gutes gehört, soll sehr beweglich sein, sprich flexibilität verleihen!

Und mit SixSixOne macht man eig. auch nichts falsch!

@ nichtraucher91

Ist halt SOLID^^ Wird schon nicht schlecht sein!

Auch wenn ich nicht ganz soviel von SCOTT halte, müsst ihr euch das Bike mal angucken ----> SCOTT | Bike | Bikes | Mountain | Gambler | Gambler FR 10

Das Bike ist wirklich gut gelunge, obwohl ich das damals von 2006 immer noch am besten fand! ( Scott High Octane - HighOctane Rahmen 2006 ) Nur in weiß *träum* ^^

Obwohl ich mein selbstzusammen gestelltes Dirtbike immer noch am liebsten fahre 

Ein Downhill besitze ich auch : BIKE-MAILORDER.DE - UMF - Duncan Downhill Bike 2009 UMF - Duncan Downhill Bike 2009 in Grün  Sieht einfach nur göttlich aus!

Da war ich zu faul, mir selbst eins zusammen zubauen, nachdem ich mein Dirtbike fertig hatte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was kannsten du zu dem HIER sagen, F A T A L 1 T Y

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So Unterricht geht gleich weiter, ich hbae mal schnell was herrausgesucht, die protektorenjacke ist schonmal richtig, zumindest der Rücken sollte immer geschützt sein und das nicht nur durch evtl einen Rucksack.


Helme :
Remedy matt smog cityscape 08

Evo Distressed Helm rot

Was fürs Knie wenn es hart zugeht:
Race Knee Shin Guard

was fürs Knie wenn es nicht so Hart zugeht, diese Schützer verhärten sich beim Aufprall, schützen aber nicht das Schienenbein 

BIKE-MAILORDER.DE - SixSixOne 661 - Evo d3o Knieschoner 2009 SixSixOne 661 - Evo d3o Knieschoner 2009

Helenbogen , Protektoren für "hartes"
Race Forearm/Elbow Guard

und für nicht so hartes 

BIKE-MAILORDER.DE - SixSixOne 661 - Evo d3o Ellenbogenschoner 2009 _SixSixOne 661 - Evo d3o Ellenbogenschoner 2009

evlt würde ich noch eine Protektorshort nehmen, spart viele blau Flecke

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k487/a6969/bomber-shorts.html


----------



## NOOKYN (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Canyon baut gute Solide Bikes. Mehr kann ich auch leider nicht sagen, da ich selber keins gefahren bin, und auch nicht soviele kenne, die eins haben! Allerdings an einen kann ich mich schon erinnern, und er hatte nur gute erfahrungen damit, und konnte sich nicht beschweren! 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte er sogar den Vorgänger:

Schlickjumper - Bike Parts - Canyon Neve XC 4

Bei Schlickjumper, kann man sowieso mal nach Erfahrungen gucken! Wo ich euch noch zu raten kann, ist folgende Seite:

MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel von Bikern für Biker

Ist auch recht bekannt die Seite.
Dort kann man immer mal nach Berichten und Erfahrungen nachschauen!

Und die FOX Gabel am Canyon spricht natürlich für sich 

Habe 14 Tage ein Praktikum als Zweiradmechatroniker bei einem Fahrradhandel absolviert, welcher sich speziell auf Dirt/Downhill Bikes spezialisiert hat, und habe dort mehrere FOX Gabeln in die Hände bekommen, und muss sagen das die echt klasse sind!

Also wird das Bike schon nicht schlecht sein. Aber wie gesagt persönliche Erfahrungen habe ich damit nicht.


----------



## L0cke (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Canyon baut gute Solide Bikes. Mehr kann ich auch leider nicht sagen, da ich selber keins gefahren bin, und auch nicht soviele kenne, die eins haben! Allerdings an einen kann ich mich schon erinnern, und er hatte nur gute erfahrungen damit, und konnte sich nicht beschweren!
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte er sogar den Vorgänger:
> 
> ...




das Bike bei Schlickjumper hat ne Manitou Black Platinium, keine Fox F120

p.s. wenn du in deinem Laden für Dirt und Dh-Bikes gearbeitet hast will ich mal eines von den Bikes mit einer Gabel aus der Fox F Serie sehen , die Serie kann man knicken, hoffe sie schaffen es dieses Jahr was sie bei der 36er und 34er geschaft haben, nähmlich das die nicht mehr so hackelig arbeiten -.- .


----------



## NOOKYN (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> das Bike bei Schlickjumper hat ne Manitou Black Platinium, keine Fox F120
> 
> p.s. wenn du in deinem Laden für Dirt und Dh-Bikes gearbeitet hast will ich mal eines von den Bikes mit einer Gabel aus der Fox F Serie sehen , die Serie kann man knicken, hoffe sie schaffen es dieses Jahr was sie bei der 36er und 34er geschaft haben, nähmlich das die nicht mehr so hackelig arbeiten -.- .



Ich weiß das da keine FOX dran ist, aber an dem was er mir gezeigt hat, und die meinte ich auch!

Und in meinem Laden (CNC) waren keine F-Serie Gabeln, sondern, welche von der Vanilla Reihe und davon auch nur 1-2 Stk. das einzige von was wir mehr hatten, waren die DH40! 3 Stk. an Bikes vormontiert und 2 verpackt! Und das sind wirklich exzellente Gabeln! Die Vanilla habe ich nicht Probegefahren, da sie nicht montiert waren, aber von der Verarbeitung waren sie spitze! Das Praktikum liegt jetzt übrigens auch 2 Jahre zurück! Aber kann mir eig. nicht vorstellen, das sie nachgelassen haben!

Allerdings, kenn ich nicht soviele Biker außer halt die Leute vom Dirt Spot und paar aus Winterberg, und die ich kenne, können nicht schlechtes von FOX sagen! Ich selber weiß es nicht so genau, da an Dirt Bikes kaum FOX Gabeln verwendet werden, sondern eher Marzocchi, Rock Shox etc.

Ich selber habe an beiden Bikes ne Marzocchi


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahre BMX seit 1 Jahr und hab auch viele Freunde die Mountainbike fahren...
Bin m Sommer immer auf einer Dirt Strecke... DERBE..


----------



## L0cke (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich fahre BMX seit 1 Jahr und hab auch viele Freunde die Mountainbike fahren...
> Bin m Sommer immer auf einer Dirt Strecke... DERBE..



ok, und gibts auch bilder ?

du kommst aus pinneberg?, da gibt schöne tracks, war schon öfters dort


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dann bvist du ja doch öfters in der nähe von hamburg, LOcke
heut morgen hats mal wieder geschneit, ich habe gleich eine tour für den nachmittag geplant, die allerdings kippte, al es gegen 11h anfing zu regnen


----------



## NOOKYN (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Dirtpark in Pinneberg ist erstklassig


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habs cshon mal gefragt, aber egal:
wie viele km's seit ihr seit jahresbeginn mit dem bike bereits gefahren?
ich bin schon ~155km gefahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gar nicht's dank noch immer defektem Innenlager....
Ich spare jetzt aber extra!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Tu das, wir wollen ja nicht, dsa du das biken verlernst


----------



## NOOKYN (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich keine Ahnung^^ Da wir meistens nur im Dirtpark fahren, und ich keine Ahnung habe was ich da so fahre an KM.

Den Hinweg machen wir meist mit Auto+Anhänger, kommt halt an wo wir hinfahren^^

Wenn wir mal nach HH in die Innstadt fahren, dann halt k.a. mitm Zug und dann halt den ganzen Tag in der Innstadt Street. 

So ca. 6-7 Stunden da fährt man manchmal schon einiges! Aber lange nicht soviel wie CC oder Tourenfahrer natürlich!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also wenn endlich wieder gutes Wetter ist, dann fahre ich auch wieder raus zu unserm Waldgrundstück und dann sind das auf Hin- und Rückweg gute 60KM an einem Tag am WE
aber letztes jahr habe ich so rund 1800KM gemacht... Ich weis, es ist nicht viel.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab schon so 160km gemacht dieses Jahr. Müsste aufn Tacho gucken wieviel genau.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich komm bestimmt auf die 300km vllt auch mehr


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also, ich bin jetzt, nach einer weiteren 6km Tour bei 160km
Nur gestern ist mir mein vorderes Schutzblech, genau an der Hakterung abgebrochen, weil ich aus Versehen mit dem Fuß hängen geblieben bin, hat mich heute aber nicht weitzer im Schnee gestört


----------



## L0cke (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bei mir sind es nicht viele km, 135km mit dem hardtail was ihr öfters hier im thread seht  (touren) und dann pro woche 50-80km auf der ssp-bike (training) wie viel km genau dort am tacho stehen kann ich grad nicht sagen.
Insgesamt also nicht viele km, da wir ja immer noch Schnee haben, dadurch fehlen alleine pro Woche 80km für Schul- und andere Fahrten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, der schnee stört, vorallem,wenn die oberseite gefroren ist und die unterseite rutschig ist
EDITHE: Schau mal auf die vorherige seite LOcke


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ssp= singlespeed? 

Werde dieses Schuljahr auch vermehrt mit meinem Bike zur Schule fahren. 20KM je Tag^^


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich auch, vorallem, wenn cih im august oder so ein neues bike kaufe, werde das dann allerdings bei sesfontain unterstellen, nicht in der schule, das ist nur nen minimaler umweg, außerdem gibts dsa keine platz probs


----------



## L0cke (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja ssp=singelspeed


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

genauer ist das was?*für die dumme frage schäm*
man wird ja nur schklauer, wenn man fragt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

HIER extra für dich, Bloemfontein 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

einfach ein Eingangfahrrad, 

mon 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Um hier mal einsteigen zu dürfen:

Ich habe vergangenes Jahr im Sommer "etwas" in ein neues und vor allem hochwertigeres Fahrrad investiert. Zuvor haben mich diese "Wegwerfräder" für um die 99 Euro verfolgt. Damit sollte jetzt endgültig Schluss sein.

Also bin ich zum großen Fahrrad-Großhandel in Gelsenkirchen gefahren. Fahrrad Meinhövel heißt der Markt. Einige Mountainbikes angeschaut (auch auf die Preise), mich drauf gesetzt, einige Runden in dem großen Laden gedreht und mich letztendlich für das Carver Pure 101 entschieden (siehe Produktfoto).

Das Fahrrad fährt sich sagenhaft, mit Clickies sogar richtig geschmeidig. Die Federgabel gibt gemütlich nach, nur muss ich sie vor der nächsten Tour unbedingt nochmal kalibrieren. Mir scheint sie für mein Körpergewicht zu weich.

Aktuell steht das Schätzchen in der Garage und hat gut Staub eingefangen von den Bauarbeiten vor einigen Monaten.

Ich habe den Thread nicht komplett durchgelesen, vieles Überflogen. Daher meine Frage: 

Wie wascht ihr eure Räder? Einfach mit dem Hochdruckreiniger () drauf, sanft mit dem Gartenschlauch oder liebevoll mit dem Schwamm? Wie verhält sich das Wasser, wenn es auf empfindliche Teile wie die Federgabel trifft?

Wenn ich die richtige Bekleidung für die kalten Tage hätte, würde mich jetzt nichts vor dem Rechner halten. Leider habe ich weder eine lange Radhose, noch eine vernünftiges langärmiges Shirt, dass mich vor dem Kälteschock schützt


----------



## Klutten (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Die Federgabel gibt gemütlich nach, nur muss ich sie vor der nächsten Tour unbedingt nochmal kalibrieren. Mir scheint sie für mein Körpergewicht zu weich.



Warum eigentlich immer die Technik anpassen? Vielleicht würde es reichen, wenn der Reiter mal ein paar Pfund von der Hüfte bekommt. 



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wie wascht ihr eure Räder? Einfach mit dem Hochdruckreiniger () drauf, sanft mit dem Gartenschlauch oder liebevoll mit dem Schwamm?



Nur mit einem weichen Schwamm und der zärtlichen Berührung sanft entkalkten Wassers aus unserem Brunnen  ...mein Bike ist mir heilig.

@ Locke

Dein Bike ist wirklich extrem clean. Find ich saugeil. ^^


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Locke 
ich mag dein singelspeed net
das is mir zu sauber
so sauber war meins nichtmals als ich es gekauft habe


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nur mit einem weichen Schwamm und der zärtlichen Berührung sanft entkalkten Wassers aus unserem Brunnen  ...mein Bike ist mir heilig.


Nimms mir net übel, das klingt als wär dein Bike = deine Freundin
(das gibt bestimmt nen Punkt)

BTT: Ich kann zur zeit net Fahren.
Meins ist in beim Fahrrad Fritze. Der muss mir mal die Gangschaltung einstellen und die Bremse richten. 
Ich sage es immer wieder! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, lässt man es immer vom Profi machen.
Ich konnte hinten nicht Sauber auf das Grösste ritzel schalten. 
Nach meinem Selbstversuch des einstellens, konnte ich nicht mehr die 2 Grössten ritzel schalten und den 4. hat es übersprungen.
Das hat man davon.


----------



## Klutten (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was viel Geld gekostet hat, darf man auch pfleglich behandeln. Zudem sehe ich mein Fahrrad irgendwie als Kunstwerk in Carbon - hört sich doof an, ist aber so.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Was viel Geld gekostet hat, darf man auch pfleglich behandeln. Zudem sehe ich mein Fahrrad irgendwie als Kunstwerk in Carbon - hört sich doof an, ist aber so.


Na gut, ich habe bestimmt net soviel bezahlt. Ich sehe es als gebrauchsgegenstand. Genauso wie mein Auto.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@LOcke und Nichtraucher91: ich habe das danach auch gegoogelt

Mein bike behandle ich wie dreck, weil es auch dreck ist, nein, ich pflege es in gewisser weise auch, nur ist es mir die arbeit nicht wert, wenn ich nach den nächsten 20km die bremse und den lenker schon wieder nachziehen muss und die schaltung ständig "aufmuckt"
naja, wenn ich ein neues habe, wird das täglich angebetet


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich ein neues habe, wird das täglich angebetet


so muss das
mein neues hat auch extra einen platz in meinem zimmer bekommen und steht nich alleine in der dunklen und kalten garage


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wie wascht ihr eure Räder? Einfach mit dem Hochdruckreiniger () drauf, sanft mit dem Gartenschlauch oder liebevoll mit dem Schwamm? Wie verhält sich das Wasser, wenn es auf empfindliche Teile wie die Federgabel trifft?



Bei mir ist es so, dass ich erst einmal gemütlich eine Stunde die 30KM zu unserem Waldgrundstück fahre. Dort angekommen wird das Geheiligte Rad auf Papi's guten Rasen gestellt. Als nächstes kommt auf den Garten schlauch der Sprühnebelaufsatz, das Bike wird von oben bis unten eingesprüht. Dann kommen ein Eimer mit warmen Wasser, ein Lampen und einige Handtücher zum Einsatz. Ein Teil wird nass gemacht, geputzt und gleich wieder trocken gemacht. Von Oben nach Unten! Zum Schluuss kommt dann noch die Autopolietur zum Einsatz, natürlich ohne Maschine.

Noch fragen?

@ L0cke
Singlespeed mit Federgabel und so dicken Reifen hat schon was ansich! Hab ich so aber auch noch nie gesehen.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, war vorhin mal wieder 15km biken, bei -1,8°C ich hab aber nicht gefrore, Filastiefeln, winterjacke und handschuhen sei dank
bilder loade ich gleich noch hoch

EDIT:
1+2.pic: so sah es heute mittag bei uns aus, schön sonnig
        3.pic:kleiner ungefähr 500m so gehender pfad, der ganz lustig ist
        4.pic:schon fast am ziel ein kleiner hügel, bei dem man  auch schon einiges
            raufbekommt
        5.+6.pic:der berg("flidderberg") hoch
        7.pic: der flidderberg runter

Man kann den Flidderberg runter locker mehr als 60km/h schaffen, nur ist da halt noch der verkehr und ganz am ende unten die bundesstraße
allein nur im rollen, hab ich 42km/h geschafft, ich hab nichts gemacht; bin nur gerollt, da zu viele autos fuhren und die straße teilweise vereist war
hab da im sommer mit sesfontain 55-58km/h geschafft, naja, es geht halt mehr


----------



## ATIFan22 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

welch rtaumhafteer singletrail oben rechts
Auch hin will


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, wir müssen uns echt mal treffen
finde das für unsere gegend das beste, was man haben kann
Weichsel- und/oder Saale-Eiszeit, ich liebe dich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bild 3 gefällt mir am besten! So eine schöne Strecke muss ich mir hier auch noch suchen, wenn ich aus China wieder komme.
P.S. ich mache ohne abhang teils 55Km/h...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nur mit einem weichen Schwamm und der zärtlichen Berührung sanft entkalkten Wassers aus unserem Brunnen  ...mein Bike ist mir heilig.



Nur das Beste für's Schätzchen, wa? 

Ich sehe zwar auch das Fahrrad in gewisser Weise als Gebrauchsgegenstand, nur lasse ich das teure Etwas nie so dermaßen verkommen, dass mir der Anblick einen Brechreiz verschafft. Demzufolge sollte jeder ein bisschen Zeit opfern, damit es auch in Aktion noch mit Stolz präsentiert werden kann.



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mein bike behandle ich wie dreck, weil es auch dreck ist, nein, ich pflege es in gewisser weise auch, nur ist es mir die arbeit nicht wert, wenn ich nach den nächsten 20km die bremse und den lenker schon wieder nachziehen muss und die schaltung ständig "aufmuckt"



Da ist es doch extrem praktisch, wenn vorne am Lenker ein kleines Täschchen baumelt, dass mit Fahrradwerkzeug für den Notfall bestückt ist. Sag deinem Fahrrad nicht zu deutlich, dass es "Dreck" ist, sonst bricht es das Herz und zerfällt in alle Einzelteile 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Zum Schluuss kommt dann noch die Autopolietur zum Einsatz, natürlich ohne Maschine.



Hervorragend, wie sehr du dein Zweirad schätzt. Was bewirkt die Politur nur? Das arme Dingen wird doch bei "angenehmer Benutzung" stets dreckig, nicht?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hervorragend, wie sehr du dein Zweirad schätzt. Was bewirkt die Politur nur? Das arme Dingen wird doch bei "angenehmer Benutzung" stets dreckig, nicht?



Danke. Mein Vater findet das immer net so sehr toll, wenn ich das mache. Sein Rasen...
Polieren habe ich von meinem Opa übernommen. Was es bring? Ich denke es versiegelt den Lack. 
Ich mache das Ganze aber auch nur alle zwei bis drei Wochen. Sonst würde mein Vater auf die Barrikaden gehen^^
Im Winter eigentlich gar nicht.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bezüglich reinigung vom bike,so mache ich es:
zuerst vorwaschen mit dem gartenschlauch, dann gehts in die badewanne und mit warmen wasser nochmal schön sauber machen, abtrocknen und wenn nötig teile ölen, danach kommt was ausm labor mit nanotechnoligie drauf, aber etwas das wirklich das hält was es verspricht  , und alle 3-4 monate wird das bike komplett zerlegt und alles erhält eine extremreinigung bzw wartung.



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Locke
> 
> Dein Bike ist wirklich extrem clean. Find ich saugeil. ^^






nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Noch fragen?
> 
> @ L0cke
> Singlespeed mit Federgabel und so dicken Reifen hat schon was ansich! Hab ich so aber auch noch nie gesehen.
> ...



thx euch beiden, hätte nicht gedacht das es gut ankommt ^^




B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> @Locke
> ich mag dein singelspeed net
> das is mir zu sauber
> so sauber war meins nichtmals als ich es gekauft habe



sorry, aber ich habe das Gefühl als willst du mein Bike gerade einfach nur runtermachen bzw vor dem schreiben überlegen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich habe das Gefühl als willst du mein Bike gerade einfach nur runtermachen bzw vor dem schreiben überlegen


nein will ich keinesfalls
das war einfach nur ein scherz


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich sage es mal so, ich putze es nicht gleich nach jeder Tour. 
Es reicht, wenn es mal sehr Dreckig ist, dann wird es mal zeit.
Aber nicht gleich, wenn nur ein paar Staubkörner drauf sind.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gerade teure Teile wollen gepflegt werden. Tauchrohre sind empfindlich und Titanritzel mögen auf Dauer auch keinen Sand. Da lohnt es sich schon eine halbe Stunde nach jeder Tour zu putzen, bevor man mal wieder mehrere hundert Euro investiert für ein neues Ritzelpaket investiert.


----------



## gdfan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo Leute
Ich brauche mal wieder ein neues Fahrrad. Da ich im Sommer immer 3 Wochen und im Herbst auch noch mal 2 Wochen Mountainbiken gehe, aber in den Mittelgebirgen also nicht so heavy, aber leider bei uns vor der Tür überhaupt keine Berge sind kann ich hier nur im Wald fahren und ein paar Hügel rauf und runter. Also das sollte schon ausdrücken was für ein Rad ich brauche.
Mein Preislimit ist so bei 600 € ich denke viel mehr brauche ich auch nich oder?
Nun würde ich das ganze gerne bei meinem Fahrradshop in der Nähe kaufen. Da ist mir in Bremen Zweirad  Stadler aufgefallen, wo ich auch mein letztes Rad herhabe. DIe haben einen guten Support und sind echt nett da. nur leider komme ich nicht sooft nach Bremen vondaher kann ich mich da nicht so gut beraten lassen daher frage ich euch jetzt: Ist dieses Rad hier empfehlenswert oder bekomme ich für den Preis etwas besseres? Oder sollte ich nich lieber warten?
Vielen Dank für Hilfe
mfg
gdfan
Edit: Und was ist mit dem dem


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Habe heute Post bekommen.
Da kann man doch gleich die Kilometer zählen, die ich diesses Jahr fahre.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bigdaddy203
sehr Nice!
Kommt bei mir auch noch ins Haus

@gdfan 	
Ich würde dir das Erste empfehlen. Die Ausstattung ist einfach besser und ein Fully braucht man nicht wirklich. L0cke fährt schließlich auch ein Hardtrail. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

war da heut wieder, hab noch ein paar bildeer geschossen, allerdings werden die bilder ziemlich weiß sein, hat heute vormittag 10-20cm neuschnee gegeben, je nach ort und temperatur

@wannseesprinter: ich bete mein bike immer an und küsse es, wenn ich irgendwo runter fahre oder so und ihm ins gesicht gesagt hab ich es noch nie

bilder folgen heute abend


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @wannseesprinter: ich bete mein bike immer an und küsse es, wenn ich irgendwo runter fahre oder so und ihm ins gesicht gesagt hab ich es noch nie



Schließlich transportiert es dich lebend von A nach B  Ein bisschen Liebe, wenn man es denn so nennen darf, soll ein Fahrrad, sowie viele andere Gegenstände unseres Alltags schon erfahren, nur übertreiben möchte ich es nicht. Ich möchte nicht insgesamt 5x24 Stunden im Jahr mein Fahrrad und dessen einzelnen Ritzen mit Wattestäbchen und weißen Baumwollhandschuhen reinigen.

Gibt's nen relativ günstigen GPS-Computer für's Rad, der mir auf ein paar Meter genau die zurückgelegte Strecke, die Geschwindigkeit und viele weitere Infos anzeigen kann? Ich mag keinen Computer fest am Rad montieren. Ich habe mit dem Magnetsensoren in an der Speiche wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## jayson (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich nutze immer beim inliner fahren mein nokia n95, da ist das gps ja verbaut und es gibt einige programme für freizeitaktivitäten... activity monitor heißt das programm bei mir, damit kann ich durchschnittgeschwindigkeit, sowie die wegstrecke und vieles mehr ablesen und auch speichern...

also wenn du zufällig das handy besitzt würde ich erstmal das nutzen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das GPS-Modul am N95 ist aber der letzte dreck! Sobald man ein paar Bäume um sich hat ist die Verbindung weg. Im Wald geht meist gar nichts mehr. 
Über eins GPS System habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, allerdingss sind mit die Preise eifach viel zu hoch!
Schau mal HIER
Sind aber nicht alles GPS gestützt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, jetzt kommen meine Bilder, die ich gestern schon versprochen hatte.


----------



## L0cke (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ähm Leute, mal so gefragt ist ein GPS am Bike für euch nicht "etwas" overkill?


@ Nichtraucher, was soll das heißen ich fahre schließlich Harttail?



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> nein will ich keinesfalls
> das war einfach nur ein scherz



mhh, also nächstes mal besser ausdrücken  , Smile kann helfen *g*

@ gdfan Bezüglich Bike für 600 Euro, was fährst du denn so wenn du im Mittelgebirge unterwegs bist?

p.s. JUCHU die nächsten 2 Wochen keine Klausuren mehr, kann ich endlich wieder mal eine Tour mit Freunden machen


----------



## gdfan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> @ gdfan Bezüglich Bike für 600 Euro, was fährst du denn so wenn du im Mittelgebirge unterwegs bist?


Den Berg rauf und dann wieder runter
Nein Spaß bei Seite, eher normal. Meistens auch eher auf Wegen nicht auf so "Trampelpfaden"


----------



## L0cke (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



gdfan schrieb:


> Den Berg rauf und dann wieder runter
> Nein Spaß bei Seite, eher normal. Meistens auch eher auf Wegen nicht auf so "Trampelpfaden"



mhh, da wäre auch ein M-Crosser was, können wir dein Budget nicht etwas nach oben verlagern, so auf 750-800 Euro, da würdest du wesentlich mehr Bike fürs Geld bekommen


----------



## kmf (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Habe heute Post bekommen.
> Da kann man doch gleich die Kilometer zählen, die ich diesses Jahr fahre.


Prima, erinnert mich daran, dass ich meinen schleunigst zur RMA geben muss. Sonst ist das halbe Jahr vorbei. Von heute auf morgen will der nix mehr tun und beschwert sich über zuviele Signale. 


Der Garmin Edge 705 steckt auch mir in der Nase. Aber die vielen Batzelcher ...


----------



## L0cke (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@kmf , das kann einmal dadurch kommen das es zu kalt ist und die Batterie nicht will (so ab -5°C) oder die Batterie ist einfach leer, mit einer starken neuen Batterie sollte alles wieder on Ordnung sein


----------



## kmf (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



gdfan schrieb:


> Den Berg rauf und dann wieder runter
> Nein Spaß bei Seite, eher normal. Meistens auch eher auf Wegen nicht auf so "Trampelpfaden"



In der Preisklasse, die für dich in Frage kommt, würde  ich auch zum Hardtail greifen. Ein Fully in der Preisklasse geht nur mit Billigstkomponenten und die fallen meist schon nach kurzer Zeit aus.


----------



## kmf (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> @kmf , das kann einmal dadurch kommen das es zu kalt ist und die Batterie nicht will (so ab -5°C) oder die Batterie ist einfach leer, mit einer starken neuen Batterie sollte alles wieder on Ordnung sein


Hab schon 3 - 4x eine neue Batterie eingesetzt.

/edit Ich brech jetzt echt zusammen. Grade eine neue Batterie eingesetzt - das Teil geht. *kopfschüttel*

Waren vielleicht die anderen Batterien womöglich schon Jahre alt? Wie gesagt, vor Weihnachten fiel das Ding aus, neue Batterie rein, ging daraufhin vielleicht einen ¾ km und dann nix mehr. Dann die Tage wo es ziemlich kalt war, noch mal eine neue rein -nix.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ähm Leute, mal so gefragt ist ein GPS am Bike für euch nicht "etwas" overkill?



Ähm nö? Also so oft wie ich mich verfahre wäre sowas für mich ganz gut nur der Preis ...



> @ Nichtraucher, was soll das heißen ich fahre schließlich Harttail?



Naja also ich meine du hast hoche Ansprüche an dein Bike und bist auch im Gelände unterwegs und fährst trotz dessen "nur" nen Hardtrail.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## gdfan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> mhh, da wäre auch ein M-Crosser was, können wir dein Budget nicht etwas nach oben verlagern, so auf 750-800 Euro, da würdest du wesentlich mehr Bike fürs Geld bekommen


Mal sehen was sich da so machen lässt! Hast du mal ein gutes bike bei dem Shop für dein Preisrahmen


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich wollte heute auch ne Tour machen,is aber noch ncihts geworden,war eben im wald,aber das kann man vergessen,da es erst geschneit hat,dann gerregnet und dann gefroren,ich hab mich gerae eben fast 2xmal gelegt,jtz is mir die Lust fürs erste vergangen.

ALso für ds Geld würde ich nur ein Hardtail nehmen
Ab 800-1000 € kann man schon ein halbwegs zu gebrauchenes Fully kriegen

Wie wäre es mit nem Cube LTD comp
Kostet unter 800 €,ich bin das mal tetstgefahren,allerdings das 2007 Modell und war damit eig ganz zufrieden,jediglich die Gabel is ziemlicher Schrott


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> So, jetzt kommen meine Bilder, die ich gestern schon versprochen hatte.




Wurdest du bestimmt schon mal gefragt, aber was zum Henker sollen diese vielen Reflektoren bedeuten?


----------



## L0cke (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mhh, ich habe mal etwas rausgesucht, also du willst was wo es auch einen Händler gibt  in deiner nähe ist und wahrscheinlich soll das Bike gute Qualität sein *g* , da geht eigentlich nichts über Cube, ich habe dir mal was rausgesucht von "meinem" Laden, da arbeiten ein paar die ich sehr gut kenne (Verwandtschaft) und da bekomm ich immer nen schönen Rabatt

Ich denke das beste Bike für dich wird ein M-Crosser sein, hat für den Preis eine Sahne Ausstattung, (Formula K18 und XT-LX Mix) die Gabel ist für einen 28er auch recht gut 

Fun Corner |

Soll es doch ein 26er sein, dann bin ich für das folgende, wobei ich den Mechaniker gleich mal die Gabel auf 100mm Federweg aufmachen lassen würde, hast auch keinen Garantieverlust.

Fun Corner |

Sind dir aber trotzdem die ersten beiden Bikes zu teuer geht eigentlich nichts über das Acid, ich glaube Fabian hats für ca 550 Euro bekommen, jedoch hat dies eine wesentlich schlechtere Gabel.

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000208&product=A003330

bei den drei Bikes denke ich so kann man 50-70 Euro Rabatt rausschinden, dadurch wäre der Versand (ca 20€) auch nicht mehr so tragisch  

Versender gibt es aber auch einige gute, aber ich denke das wird für dich eher zweite Wahl , ich habe die Bikes nach Favorit geordnet, erstes ist das Beste, letztes das "Schlechteste"

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a12152/zr-team-60-fs-2009.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a11678/limited-92-cc.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a10857/ltd-comp-black-anodized-disc-2009.html


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wurdest du bestimmt schon mal gefragt, aber was zum Henker sollen diese vielen Reflektoren bedeuten?


Wir haben das Bike mal gewonne und da waren so viele dran und ich vergess immer ein paar abzumachen


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ähm nö? Also so oft wie ich mich verfahre wäre sowas für mich ganz gut nur der Preis ...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Also nichtraucher, du bist doch ein Mann und wir Männer verfahren uns nicht


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute auch ne Tour machen,is aber noch ncihts geworden,war eben im wald,aber das kann man vergessen,da es erst geschneit hat,dann gerregnet und dann gefroren,ich hab mich gerae eben fast 2xmal gelegt,jtz is mir die Lust fürs erste vergangen.
> 
> ALso für ds Geld würde ich nur ein Hardtail nehmen
> Ab 800-1000 € kann man schon ein halbwegs zu gebrauchenes Fully kriegen
> ...


Ich mach heute auch noch ne kleine Tour, leider alleine


----------



## jayson (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja das stimmt wohl mit den bäumen beim n95... man kann aber wie ich ein externes gps modul verwenden und so den empfang ordentlich steigern... also ich habe so keine probleme im wald...

empfehlenswert sind auch die gps-outdoor-navigator von lowrance... mit farbdsiplay... aber die kosten halt auch...

hier mal zwei links...

Outdoors | Lowrance

eBay: Lowrance Ifinder, Sport, TV, Video Elektronik, Auto Motorrad Teile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wo für braucht ihe eigentlich ein GPS, ein normaler Tacho, der richtig installiert wurde ist günstiger und leistet stets seine dienste, da ihn keine Bäume usw. störe


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

zur Navigation? jedes mal wenn ich mir nen ziel bei bikemap.net such komme ich da nich an weil ich mir iwo verfahren.

€: zurück komme ich aber meist 

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich schaumir gerade mal bikemap an
naja, das dollste ist es ja nicht gerade, finde ich, bei uns gibt es kaum touren, obwohl man hier gut fahren kann


----------



## L0cke (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wer im Flachland wohnt hats schwer mit der Orientierung , wüde evtl. auch ein Kompass reichen ?


----------



## gdfan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> mhh, ich habe mal etwas rausgesucht, also du willst was wo es auch einen Händler gibt  in deiner nähe ist und wahrscheinlich soll das Bike gute Qualität sein *g* , da geht eigentlich nichts über Cube, ich habe dir mal was rausgesucht von "meinem" Laden, da arbeiten ein paar die ich sehr gut kenne (Verwandtschaft) und da bekomm ich immer nen schönen Rabatt
> 
> Ich denke das beste Bike für dich wird ein M-Crosser sein, hat für den Preis eine Sahne Ausstattung, (Formula K18 und XT-LX Mix) die Gabel ist für einen 28er auch recht gut
> 
> ...


Hey echt vielen Dank werde das mal mit meinem Eltern diskutieren
Ich hasse es
Ich sehe gerade der Shop ist ja gar nicht so weit weg ~2h Auto. Werde mkich noch mal melden


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wer im Flachland wohnt hats schwer mit der Orientierung , wüde evtl. auch ein Kompass reichen ?


Entweder ganz, oder garnicht
Ich hab mich bisher mit dem Fahrrad noch nie verfahren, weder in der stadt, noch im Wald


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wer im Flachland wohnt hats schwer mit der Orientierung , wüde evtl. auch ein Kompass reichen ?



naja meine Touren füren ja nicht einmal ums Haus^^
das sind schon mal 70-80km um MD wenn ich Langeweile hab.




gdfan schrieb:


> Hey echt vielen Dank werde das mal mit meinem Eltern diskutieren
> Ich hasse es



kenn ich steht mir auch noch bevor^^


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> kenn ich steht mir auch noch bevor^^


ich würde vorher nicht so viel diskutieren
ich war mit meinem vater im laden und hab räder angeschaut und eins gefunden was 400€ überm limit war und hab dann direkt im laden auf ihn eingeredet und er hats dann einfach gekauft


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ich würde vorher nicht so viel diskutieren
> ich war mit meinem vater im laden und hab räder angeschaut und eins gefunden was 400€ überm limit war und hab dann direkt im laden auf ihn eingeredet und er hats dann einfach gekauft




Der Canon Store ist aber in Koblenz und das sind 5h Autofahrt^^ 
Also wird übers i-net bestellt. Da kommen dann Diskussionen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achso 
naja ich wünsch euch beiden dabei aber viel glück


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sicher, ein GPS-Gerät für hunderte Euronen wäre natürlich etwas übertrieben. Mir ging es eigentlich weniger um die Navigation, sondern mehr darum, wie ich ohne großartige Montage mit Leichtigkeit die momentane Geschwindigkeit und zurückgelegte Strecken ablesen kann. Ich bin kein Freund von Fahrradcomputern mit Magnetsensoren in der Speiche.

Bloemfontein,

das mit den vielen Reflektoren sieht echt spitze aus. So übersieht dich selbst auf dem Land bei stockdusterer Umgebung niemand 

Wie haltet ihr das eigentlich mit dem Tragen eines Helms? Bei längeren Touren ja, bei Fahrten "um die Ecke" nicht?

Bei langen Touren mit voller Montur ist das bei mir Pflicht. Sollte ich jetzt zur Pizzeria um die Ecke fahren, kann es gut sein, dass ich ohne Helm fahre. Leichtsinnig, ich weiß.

Im Grunde genommen ist der Helm eine wirklich feine Sache. Gäbe es ihn nicht, wäre mein Schädel heute wahrscheinlich morsch. Als ich etwa 10 Jahre alt war, flog ich vorwärts über den Lenker und mit guter Geschwindigkeit mit dem Kopf zuerst gegen eine Laterne. Der Auslöser war eine Getränkedose, die sich unglücklich am vorderen Reifen verfing. Ich kam mit dem Schrecken davon.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ach wie ich das Thema nur liebe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde die Kampagne recht krass, aber ich unterstütze sie nun auch indirekt, seit meinem letzten Unfall. 
Ich hatte damals zwar auch keinen Helm auf und mir ist auch, zum glück, nichts passiert, aber ich denke mir es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können.
Mir ist es also im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes total egal wie lang die Strecke ist! Ob die große Tour um Magdeburg oder der kurze Weg zum Aldi um die Ecke, Helm wird immer getragen. 
ich darf mir in der Schule zwar öfters einige dumme Kommentare anhören, wenn ich mit dem Rad zur Schule fahre, aber da steh ich drüber.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so mal was von mir, bin am Freitag dann nochmal alleine raus, war aber bei -10°C und teilweise Wind und Schneegestöber nicht so der Brüller, aber mit dicker Unterwäsche und Jacke auszuhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das erste sieht ja mal HAMMER aus!
Die Brille ey^^ aber echt cool!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 so vile schnee bei uns liegen höchstens 10cm, und das nur im Wald
schneit bei uns schon ne ganze weile, nur den schnee ist zu "dünn" sag ich mal und es ist zu warm


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei mir liegt leider gar kein Schnee.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, die Oberflöäche istbei uns auch gefroren, das ist voll sch


----------



## B4umkuch3n (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wir haben leider auch kaum schnee

hab aber gerade mal mein bike richtig getestet und es macht schon laune damit rumzugurken


----------



## L0cke (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Naja also ich meine du hast hoche Ansprüche an dein Bike und bist auch im Gelände unterwegs und fährst trotz dessen "nur" nen Hardtrail.
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



okaly



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> naja meine Touren füren ja nicht einmal ums Haus^^
> das sind schon mal 70-80km um MD wenn ich Langeweile hab.



Flachlandcheater 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das erste sieht ja mal HAMMER aus!
> Die Brille ey^^ aber echt cool!
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



*g* Brille muss bei dem Schneegestöber schon sein,  aber ich bin KEIN Gängster 

p.s. warum seh ich auf dem Bild eigentlich so klein aus 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> so vile schnee bei uns liegen höchstens 10cm, und das nur im Wald
> schneit bei uns schon ne ganze weile, nur den schnee ist zu "dünn" sag ich mal und es ist zu warm



ist schon schön, aber auch sau anstrengend zu fahren, wenn der Weg nicht etwas "freigebuddelt" ist, 20cm sind die Obergrenze was man auf Dauer durchfahren kann, dafür kann man aber dann schön wie ein Skifahrer im Drift die Berge runter fahren 

Wir haben aber auch wie ihr mit "dünnen" Hecken zu kämpfen, besonders auf den Bergkuppen, da kann es sein, dass durch den ständigen starken Wind kein/kaum Schnee ist und dann dafür 20hm tiefer gleich 4 Meter hoch


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Boah bei uns ist auch Schneegestöber! Ich würde ja jetzt gerne fahren aber mein Licht funktioniuert nicht .


----------



## Tom3004 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ICh will wieder BMXen , aber es ist schnee. Da muss ich ganz durch Hamburg zu I-Punkt fahren, darauf hab ich kein Bock. 
Aber wird wohl drauf hinauf laufen..


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns war gestern Abend auch Schneegestöber, allerdings hat es heute geregtnet und wir haben Plus Grade
Werde wohl morgen ein bisschen biken, wenn es nicht so ein pisswetter ist
Sonst komm ich erst donnerstag zu ausführliche fahren, wenn das wetter mitspielt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Boah bei uns ist auch Schneegestöber! Ich würde ja jetzt gerne fahren aber mein Licht funktioniuert nicht .



Ein Lämpchen für vorne zu besorgen wäre noch meine Aufgabe, bevor ich zur abendlichen Tour aufbreche. Für die Rückleuchte hat's noch gereicht 

Hier flog gestern und heute auch ein bisschen Schnee herum, aber so wirklich liegen bleiben wollte es nicht - zum Glück. Ich bin kein Freund von halsbrecherischen Aktionen am Morgen, wenn ich das Haus verlasse.

Thema Fahrradschuhe:

Ich habe im kommenden Sommer, vielleicht auch schon im Frühling, vor, mir frische Fahrradschuhe zuzulegen. Es muss nicht unbedingt eine Marke drauf stehen, kann aber, wenn es im Rahmen von knapp 40-50 Euro bleibt, gerne sein. Aktuell habe ich an meinem Drahtesel SPD Clickies dran. Könnt ihr mir Empfehlungen aussprechen?


----------



## Klutten (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe zwei Paar Schuhe von Shimano. Ein Paar reine Rennschuhe mit Carbonsohle (recht teuer mit 350 Euro) und ein Paar knöchelhohe Schuhe mit einigermaßen flexibler Sohle, damit man auf langen Touren auch mal ein paar Meter wandern/klettern kann ( rund 80-100 Euro).

Ich rate dir auf jeden Fall zu Schuhen, die dir noch das vernünftige Laufen ermöglichen. Brettharte Carbonsohlen sind nur für den reinen Sport, taugen aber nichts für die gemütliche Tour, wo auch mal Tragepassagen auf dem Weg liegen. Preislich würde ich schon Richtung 80 Euro gehen, die Qualität zahlt sich aus. Sehr gute Schuhe fertigt auch Adidas.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bikeschuhe, da braucht man mich schonmal nicht fragen
Der ganze Schnee ist gestern angetaut und über Nacht zu Eis geworden ich sag nur eins: schei_ße ist das kacke zu biken


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Bikeschuhe, da braucht man mich schonmal nicht fragen
> Der ganze Schnee ist gestern angetaut und über Nacht zu Eis geworden ich sag nur eins: schei_ße ist das kacke zu biken


ich finde eis auch nciht gut 
da bleibt mann immer leicht in irgendwelche rillen hängen und schwups hats einen zerlegt


----------



## Las_Bushus (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal wieder was von mir 

Hab mir am Montag einen neuen Helm geholt, mit Goggles, damit mich Regen und Dreck nichtmehr bremsen können^^
Und ich finde die Investition hat sich gelont, gerade wenn ich abends nach Hause fahre, fährt sich das jetzt wesentlich angenehmer. 

Bilder gibts wenn ich mich wieder dazu durchringen kann....

Zum Thema Eis, ich finds an sich eine Herrausforderung, und mit Klickpedalen und etwas gefühl lässt sich auch das Eis recht gut beherrschen, Spurrillen sind natürlich extrem unfein =/ aber was solls, Lieber Schnee und etwas Eis, als Matschepampe und Regen


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sagtmal, könnt ihr mir nen brauchbares Bike im Preisbereich bis max. 700euro empfehlen? Ich hab die schnauze voll von meinem. Das ist irgendwo extrem Krumm nur kann ich es nicht lokalisieren wo .


----------



## blaubär (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey,
ich würde dir in diesem Preisbereich entweder ein Cube oder ein Bulls empfehlen (Ja, Bulls ist verpönt, aber das Copperhead ist für den Preis OK). Schau nach, ob du bei deinem Händler noch eines vom letzten Jahr bekommst. Vielleicht bekommst du ja noch Licht, Tacho, Ständer und Schutzbläche umsonst dazu. Handel einfach ein bischen.
blaubär


----------



## L0cke (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Sagtmal, könnt ihr mir nen brauchbares Bike im Preisbereich bis max. 700euro empfehlen? Ich hab die schnauze voll von meinem. Das ist irgendwo extrem Krumm nur kann ich es nicht lokalisieren wo .



Also ich würde etwas mehr asugeben, denn etwas über deinem Maximalbetrag gibt es einige bessere bikes 

ich zitiere mich selbst , da Fun-Corner sich in der Verwandtschaft befindet bekomme ich bei den Bikes 50-70 Euro Rabatt 



L0cke schrieb:


> Ich denke das beste Bike für dich wird ein M-Crosser sein, hat für den Preis eine Sahne Ausstattung, (Formula K18 und XT-LX Mix) die Gabel ist für einen 28er auch recht gut
> 
> Fun Corner |
> 
> ...


----------



## kmf (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ein Lämpchen für vorne zu besorgen wäre noch meine Aufgabe, bevor ich zur abendlichen Tour aufbreche. Für die Rückleuchte hat's noch gereicht
> 
> Hier flog gestern und heute auch ein bisschen Schnee herum, aber so wirklich liegen bleiben wollte es nicht - zum Glück. Ich bin kein Freund von halsbrecherischen Aktionen am Morgen, wenn ich das Haus verlasse.
> 
> ...


Bei Rose gibt es derzeit die Möglichkeit unter "Topangebote" relativ preiswerte Schuhe zu ergattern. Keine Versandkosten und 50% Rabatt auf den Angebotspreis.




kmf schrieb:


> Hab schon 3 - 4x eine neue Batterie eingesetzt.
> 
> /edit Ich brech jetzt echt zusammen. Grade eine neue Batterie eingesetzt - das Teil geht. *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Waren vielleicht die anderen Batterien womöglich schon Jahre alt? Wie gesagt, vor Weihnachten fiel das Ding aus, neue Batterie rein, ging daraufhin vielleicht einen ¾ km und dann nix mehr. Dann die Tage wo es ziemlich kalt war, noch mal eine neue rein -nix.


Ging jetzt genau 0,4 km. Dann war auch mit der neuen Sense. Geb das Teil jetzt endgültig zurück.

/edit Link von Rose hinzugefügt. http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=7&detail2=2


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@L0cke: Danke für die Links. Ich werde mir das hier mal genauer angucken. Der LAden ist ja auch nicht so weit weg von mir aus. HAmeln ist nicht die Welt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn ich mir ein bike kaufen sollte, geht es auch in die richtung, 700-750€
Wollte heut eig biken, hab dann aber meinem Vater beim holzholen im wald und bäume fällen geholfen
biken gehe ich morgen wenn ich nicht so viele HAs habe


----------



## L0cke (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ah, nfsgame wenn ich mal in Hameln bin müssen wir mal zusammen biken gehen 


bike heute mal alleine, wir haben auch imer noch viel schnee, nur vor der garage in der wg musste der weg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Warum hast du den sattel demontiert und so nen Arschbrecher rageschraubt?


----------



## L0cke (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Warum hast du den sattel demontiert und so nen Arschbrecher rageschraubt?



ist der gleiche sattel wie der der neben dem bike liegt, nur ist der gestript, ich fahre ihn zu testzwecken und der po tut mir nicht weh ist einer der zu dem past, und ich fahre nicht mit einlage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achso, danke für die schnelle erklärung


----------



## Las_Bushus (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

man kann es mit dem gewichtsparen auch übertreiben oder? Das sind ja nurnoch 2 streben mit plastedeckel O.o

Ich hab zurzeit irgendwie das Problem das meine normalen Hosen, gerade am Po-bereich enorm schnell verschleißen durch das Fahrradfahren =/

Hat einer eine Idee ob das am Sattel liegt oder ob das Po, bedingt ist?
Den Sattel mal zu wechseln wäre nämlich einfacher als den Po


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

na Gewicht wird völlig überschätz^^
*vor L0cke weg lauf*

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jedes Gramm zählt!!! 

@ nfsgame

Du kannst dich auch mal bei meinem Kumpel umsehen - Fahrradhaus Rusack

Direkt von der A2 Abfahrt Kolenfeld runter und Richtung Wunstorf fahren. Direkt im Gewerbegebiet und super zu erreichen.


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ei lasst mich doch in ruhe, "muss leichtbau sein"  , billiges bike mit schweren parts kann jeder bauen, ein teures schweres auch, ich bau halt teuer und leicht, aber immer noch so das es auch härtere sachen aushält .


@ Las_Bushus Hosen von Kik haben nun mal keine gute Qualie  ,mach mal Foto(s) von deinem Sattel


----------



## gdfan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> @ Las_Bushus Hosen von Kik haben nun mal keine gute Qualie


 Tja dafür sind sie schön billig


----------



## Tom3004 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Fahrt ihr jetzt alle Mountainbike, Dirt Bike auf einer Dirt Strecke im Sommer oder BMX ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich fahre eig nur Tour, "Gelände" oder zweckmäßiges von A nach B 
aber nen Dirt für den geilen Dirtpark hier wär schon was *träum*


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## B4umkuch3n (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meistens in der umgebung im wald
das wird sich jetzt mit dem neuen bike aber etwas ändern und es wird häufiger in den bikepark gehen


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahre Touren mal so aus Fun, so nen bisschen leichtes Gelände (Wald) und auch so das Zweckmäßige (a->b). 
Bei den Touren die ich fahre habe ich teilweise durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von 37km/h auf dem FC.


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich fahre Freeride und sehr viel technische Trails, aber auch oft auch Touren und zur Schule 


@nfsgamer, ich kenne bei Hannover ein paar nette Biker, soll cih dich denen mal vorstellen ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahre eher aus Fun Touren im Wald bei uns in der Gegend
N' Trail in dem einen Wald in der gemeinde
wenn ich ein besseres Bike hätte und die Vorraussetzungen gegeben wären, würde ich bestimmt auch viel trails fahren


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

aso ich habe vergessen marathon fahre icha uch noch 

p.s. Bild mit "normalen" Sattel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also meine Jeans gibts so leider nicht bei kik, wenn es 5€ Hosen wäre würde es mich auch nicht so stören.

Sattel ist noch der Standardsattel der beim Rad dabei war.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> aso ich habe vergessen marathon fahre icha uch noch
> 
> p.s. Bild mit "normalen" Sattel


Naja, zwar immer noch Leichtbau, ähnelt aber schon eher, einem normalem Sattel, wie meiner: form fast die gleiche, nur besser gepolstert


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also bei mir liegt kein Schnee mehr. Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns ist zurzeit alles Matschig und steht unter Wasser


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Noch nen paar Pics. Aber es liegt nicht an der Cam das es so verschwommen ist, es ist nebelig/diesig.


----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe immer noch schnee, doch leider hat es trotz -8°C die woche geregnet, war also etwas glatt unterm schnee, ging aber das driften gut .


p.s es kotzt mich an das die derzeit alles streuen wie die weltmeister oO






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

man hast du es gut dass deine freunde mit dir auch mal fahren...
Einen habe ich jetzt soweit, dass er sich ein neues bike zu b-day holt und ein zweiter wird sich zum Sommer hin ein Retro Cruiser, aber damit kann er nicht so schnell fahren wie ich....

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*


Schwarze Balken


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das letzte Bild sieht sehr gut aus. Ich fahre auch immer nur alleine.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich muss auch immer allein fahren. Meine Kumpels zocken lieber GW oder gucken bis in die Nacht Fernsehen.
Ich finde es ja erstaunlich, dass sie sogar einmal im Monat mit mir Fahrrad fahren, allerdings mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 15km/h


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich muss auch immer allein fahren. Meine Kumpels zocken lieber GW oder gucken bis in die Nacht Fernsehen.
> Ich finde es ja erstaunlich, dass sie sogar einmal im Monat mit mir Fahrrad fahren, allerdings mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 15km/h


Ich glaube meine Kumpels haben gar kein Fahrrad.
Habe Sie zumindestens noch NIE mit einem Fahrrad gesehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, das ist noch schlimmer. Die fahren bestimmt mit Windows 98


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wow mein Kumpel hat im mom nen extremem Verschleiß,ka wie das so schnell passieren konnte,bin zwar n paar mal bei miesen Wetter gefaren,aber ich fins trotzdem extrem,die kette rostet,ebenso die kettenblätter
dann is mein sattel noch aufgerissen-_-


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

durch das streusalz, das noch auf den straßen liegt und die feuchtigkeit rostet die kette, da hilft nur ständiges ölen und schrubben mit der drahtbürste
hab as auch im mom
hei jan, hasst du demnächst mal zeit zum biken?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Es gibt selbst in meinem Bekanntenkreis niemanden, den man mal mit auf holpriges Gelände nehmen kann. Höchstens für kleine Straßenfahrten.

Wenn das Streu nur Splitt wäre, aber nein, es wird kiloweise aggressives Salz auf teilweise frischem Schnee einfach drauf geworfen. Schmilzt doch von selbst in Sekunden weg... Aber dazu muss ich sagen, dass es hier im Ruhrpott keinen Schnee gibt. Es ist schlichtweg grau, wie die Laune mancher Menschen hier, kalt und feucht.

Ich habe mir die Tage eine passende Radhose zugelegt, die mich zugleich auch vor kalten Hühnerschenkeln bewahrt  Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Rad etwas sauber machen und zusehen, dass ich endlich für vorne eine halbwegs taugliche Lampe bekomme. Sehr lustig fand ich letztens eine im Fahrradladen: 1 Minute kurbeln für 30 Minuten Licht. Was ist nach den 30 Minuten? Stehen bleiben und ackern


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

^^
Also an Lampen kann ich dir DIE empfehlen. Nutze sie im Moment auch noch, wird aber demnächst gegen DIESE oder DIESE (eig die gleiche nur mit Akku) ersetzt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns auch,sobald ein fitzelchen Schnee auftaucht kommen die direkt mit dem Eimer und schmeißen mit Händevoll Salz um sich
Mein Bike kriegt jetzt nach jedem Kontakt mit dem Salz/Satzwasser auf den Straßen eine Dusche aus der Gießkanne,wird dann trocken geputzt und die Kette wird gereinigt und gefettet

Zum glück hörts jetzt auf mit dem Salz.
Hat gestern richtig gut geregnet,jetzt isses alles im Gulli oder in den Beeten wo es den Pflanzen schadet


----------



## Fabian (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab seit vorgestern 2K Kettenschmierstoff drauf.

Einziehen gelassen,dann die Kette abgewischt.
Die sickt trotzdem noch auf das drunterliegende Rahmenteil,aber nur wenn ich holprig unterwegs bin


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Geil,
Heute hat es Endlich mal geregnet und nicht geschneit.*freu*
Wenn das weiter so geht, kann ich am WE ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

regen ist nicht so gut wie schnee finde ich
lieber kalt und trocken bzw. Schnee als 3-15°C und regen am besten ist aber immernoch 18° und sonne


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Im Schnee fahren ist mir aber zu kalt und zu glatt.
Der Regen soll ja bloss denn Schnee wegschmelzen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achso, und dann soll es trocknen, macht sinn.
finde im schnee biken macht bock, vorallem im wald


----------



## Fabian (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würd mich freuen wenn es bei uns mal richtig schneien würde


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schön, bei uns sind 10°C und der Schnee ist fast weg.
Habe gerade meine 1. Runde dieses Jahr gedreht und bin knapp 10km gefahren.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hehe. ich bin dieses Jahr schon über 150km gefahren .


----------



## B4umkuch3n (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

müsste mitlerweile schon bei über 400km sein


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ^^
> Also an Lampen kann ich dir DIE empfehlen.



Hab' gestern ein cooles Schnapperl gelandet. 15 Euro hat mich das Lämpchen gekostet. Ist einfach zu montieren, ist für nur 3 LEDs sehr lichtstark und hinterlässt einen robusten Eindruck. Es sieht ungefähr so aus, wie deines oben beim Link. Nur in der Praxis wurde es noch nicht eingesetzt. Die Tage werden kommen... 

'ne Lampe um die 60 Euro ist Ansichtssache. Ich brauche das gute Teil wirklich nur, damit es vorhanden ist, falls es eine Kontrolle geben sollte, und es gegen Dämmerung herum einzuschalten. Bei vollkommener Dunkelheit werdet ihr mich selten draußen sehen - zumindest nicht auf dem Rad 

Ich habe ja noch Hoffnung, dass meine sommerlichen Handschuhe (die Finger sind offen) mir auch für die kalten Tage etwas die Flossen erhalten, sonst bin ich gezwungen, mir noch geschlossene zu besorgen. Vielleicht bringt's ja etwas, wenn ich vor der Tour kurz einen warmen Kakao schlürfe und mir in meine zwei Trinkflaschen schön kalte Getränke reinzwiebel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.
ich zitiere mal aus "Bike 07/08"



> 1. Trinken sie während der Belastung alle 15Minuten etwa 200Milliliter
> 2. Trinken sie 30Minuten vor der Belastung etwa einen halben Liter Flüssigkeit
> 3. Erst wenn ihr Urin nach dem Training wieder farblos ist, haben sie einen ausgeglichenen Wasserhaushalt. Bis dahin heißt es: Trinken!
> 4. Bei längeren Touren sollten sie etwas Salz in ihr Getränk mischen. Richtwert: ein halber Teelöfel pro Liter.
> 5. Trinken sie nicht zu kalte Getränke. Erstens braucht ihr Körper länger, sie zu verarbeiten; zweitens können sie Magenprobleme bekommen.



Das sind gute Tipps, wie ich finde. 

PS.: Sobald ich aus China zurück bin, wird das Fahrrad repariert. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du bist in China!? Und da ist eine deutsche Seite nicht gesperrt/Zensiert ?
Das ist ja mal erstaunlich .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

glaubst im ernst, dass ich den text einer Zeitung die übere ein halbe jahr zurückliegt auswendig kann?!
Also nein ich bin NOCH nicht in China. 
ich hoffe auch, dass ich ins Forum komme...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nichtraucher91,

in meinem letzten Absatz mit dem Trinken wollte ich eigentlich durch den Smiley verdeutlichen, dass ich's nicht ernst gemeint habe - ist mir schlecht gelungen, ich weiß. Hab' schon oft Leuten erklären müssen - vor allem im Sommer -, dass sie ihre Getränke nicht zu sehr herab temperieren sollen. Gejuckt hat's die wenigsten.

Mir wurden meine beiden 0,75 Liter Flaschen mal mit wasserlöslichem Isotrunk-Pulver gefüllt. Schmeckt unangenehm zitronig, ist enorm bitter und nie im Leben bekommt man davon so viel Schlücke auf einmal hin. Scheußlich. Da lobe ich mir eine angenehme Apfel- oder Weintraubenschorle 

Was trinkt die Runde eigentlich, wenn mal eine längere Fahrt ansteht?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich trinke Apfelschorle. 
War ein Tip vom Arbeitskolegen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Reines Wasser aus der Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide.
Eines der saubersten und gesündesten Wässer.
Gibt es übrigens nicht nur bei längeren Runden

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich trinke auf längeren, osder auch mal auf kürzeren fahrten Apfelschorle oder normales Wasser.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nichtraucher91,

das mit dem gesündesten und saubersten Wasser kenne ich. In Mülheim kurz vor Kettwig auf einer Landstraße am Rand ist ein kleiner Wasserfall, von dessen Wasser viele so überzeugt sind, dass an manchen Tagen dort am Straßenrand teilweise acht 25 Liter Kanister stehen, die in aller Gemächlichkeit von einer Person gefüllt werden. Das Wasser fließt übrigens ohne Umwege in die Ruhr.

Apfelschorle ist DAS Multi-Kultigetränk. Was haltet ihr von dem Hinweis, ein Esslöffel Speisesalz (jodiert?)/Liter mit ins Getränk zu geben? Mir ist klar, dass der Körper beim Schwitzen unter anderem auch Salz "verliert" aber ist das so nennenswert?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich denke mal, das man das Salz locker durch das Essen wieder aufnimmst.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich mache immer einen halben Teelöffel in meine 0,7l Flasche. Ob es etwas bringt kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. auf längeren Touren aber bestimmt.
Essen tue ich während meiner Touren meist nie, da ich kaum Touren über 80KM mache.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich trink immer normales Wasser, Apfelschorle oder Rote Schorle.
Die erfrischen alle und die letzteren haben auch noch einen schönen geschmack.
Essen tu ich auf einer Tour immer Corney's in der Light Version mit Kirsche oder die Normalen Schoko


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Heute scheint bei uns die Sonne bei Sagenhaften 14°C.
Gleich mal wieder ne Runde gedreht und mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Dorf geschossen.
Ja, ich weis, es ist klein und hat nur 650 Einwohner.
Und nicht zu vergessen, auch gleich mal denn Sigma BC 2006 MHR DTS ausprobiert. Einfach genial das Ding.
Da würde ich gerne mal Fragen, bei welcher Höhe ihr fahrt?
Ich liege bei 393 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Uiiiiiiii, wir liegen auf unglaublichen ~50m, höchste erhebungen sind um die 115m


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bigdaddy203,

dann dürfte der Schnee ja bald passé sein, wenn euch um die 14° schon den Nacken wärmen. Hier in Bottrop war es zirka 11-12° warm. Bei überwiegend schwarzer Kleidung hat die Sonne ihr Übriges dazu beigetragen.

Ich habe gestern und heute um die 60 Km hinter mir gelassen. Ich merke, dass dieser Sattel nicht gesund sein kann. Vielleicht muss ich mich an diese Masthühnchen-Sitzhaltung wieder gewöhnen 

Letzten Sommer war's auf jeden Fall nicht so schmerzhaft.

Um nochmal auf das Trinken zurückzukommen: Wenn ich während der Fahrt dürste, so nässen mir diverse Fruchtschorlen den Hals. Seien es Schorlen aus Pfirsich, Weintraube oder gar Multivitaminsaft. Äußerst bekömmlich und mit Mineralwasser nicht zu süß.

Gestern habe ich das Gefährt mit 'nem Lappen und leicht geschäumten Wasser gesäubert. Heute bin ich so geschwind den Pfützen ausgewichen, dass es kaum beschmutzt wurde. Dementsprechend habe ich dem Fahrrad die Dusche mal vorenthalten.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hab das wetter aich ausgenutzt
hab ca 30km inklusive bikepark hintermich gebracht

bis auf den schlamm eigentlich ganz schön

und mein radel wird nach jeder runde mit dem gartenschlauch abgespritzt und dann werden alle teile schön eingeölt


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Heut hab ich kaum zeit, morgen auch nicht und mittwoch erst recht nicht
Donnerstag wird dann so einiges hier gemacht Freitag CeBit und Sonntag wieder üben und HAs machen.
Also Samstag komm ich vllt. mal wieder zum biken, wenn das wetter passt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich würde auch gerne Fahrrad fahren, aber .... ich sage mal die Luft ist Hier nicht ganz so gut

lg
Nichtraucher91
aus China


----------



## Fabian (2. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Morgen soll gutes Wetter sein,mit dem Bike in die Schule,Deutscharbeit schreiben,dann beim Mopshop Gabelöl holen und ab in den Wald


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich war heut auch mal wider raus, mal kurz ne runde von 10km gedreht und ein bild geschossen, auf dem man nicht recht viel erkennen kann, egal, schauet es euch an und lasst es wirken(Scherz)


----------



## L0cke (3. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe mein bike nun schon länger auseinandergelegt und mittlerweile alles gewogen und da ich in der wg in meinem zimmer über dem panoramafenster (3,5 meter scheibenfläche) so einen "kasten" habe, wurden einige biketeile darauf platziert *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (3. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Geil,fährst jetzt nicht mehr mit dem Hardtail?


----------



## L0cke (3. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Geil,fährst jetzt nicht mehr mit dem Hardtail?



dochdoch, jedoch habe ich derzeit keine zeit das bike wieder zusammenzubauen (würde zwar nur ca 40 min dauern) jedoch habe ich  derzeit nicht so viel zeit -.- , auserdem habe ich ja noch andere bikes zum fahren  .
Die zeit die ich habe geht für haushalt, schule, hausaufgaben  , tennis und bike training sowie vorbereitungen (planung, material besorgen, zurechtschneiden) für die instandsetzung bzw erschließung neuer trails drauf, da uns zu pfingsten wieder viele bikerbekanntschaften besuchen werden und da muss alles fertig sein  .


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich find deinen rahmen irgedwie sexy
der is so schön schlicht und schön geformt

ach und wie viel wiegt es wenn du es wieder zusammnebaust 12.6kg? oder bist schon bei 12 angekommen?


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja in der tat, der Rahmen hat was, deshalb wollten ihn schon viele haben bzw wissen wo es ihn  gibt, ist aber soo selten das man den kaum finden wird, einer hat mir mal 800 Euro geboten wenn ich ihn verkaufe, das war knapp etwas über Kaufpreis, damals habe ich ih  nicht verkauft, heute würde ich mich fast dazu hinreisen lassen, da er mir doch etwas klein wird, auch zum Freeriden, aber ich häng an dem gutem Stück, ich denke der wird später mal an die Wand wandern.
Wiegen tuts Bike immer noch 12,6 kg, mit Sommerreifen (Mountainking Supersonic) sind es 11,93kg 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

600g nur durch reifen? das hätte ich nicht gedacht

ich würde den rahmen nicht an die wand hängen selbst wenn damit noch so viele schöne erinnerungen zusammenhängen. so ein teil gehört einfach auf die piste und nicht an die wand

hab ich das eigentlich richtig mitbekommen das du dir nen neues zulegen möchtest?


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja richtige Freeridereifen sind nun mal ein gutes Stück schwerer als Enduro/Allmountainreifen, und wenn man in einem bestimmtenBbereich fährt sollte man nicht auf freeridereifen nicht verzichten, sie sind es wert, Dämpfung, Pannenschutz und vor allem Grip.


nunja, ich habe ja noch ein paar Bikes, und wenn ich ihn verkaufe baut sich dann so ein Moscher ein Bike mit auf, und haut den Rahmen kaputt und das will ich nicht.
p.s. der Rahmen wiegt knappe 2080g , nur das Liteville 101fx ist bei gleichem Einsatzzweck leichter  .

Also neues Projekt habe ich zwei, eines wird aber noch länger ein Traum bleiben, ein 7,2kg Marathonbike für 2200 Euro, das Geld welches ich dafür aufwenden müsste fließt erstmal in andere Projekte  und das Projekt mit Priorität ist derzeit das Fr-Hardtail welches du oben im Bile siehst (evtl kommt ein größerer Rahmen) und das Luxusappartement-PCprojekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achso
ich hatte irgendwie im kopf im luxx gelesen zu haben das du dir nen fully kaufen willst
aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne hab ich schon *g* , hab ich mir mit jemanden anders zusammen gekauft  und bin schon tour mit gefahren, habe aber derzeit kaum zeit, und da bleibt keine zeit das bike zu putzen und fotos zu machen .


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nen specialized oder?


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja das "kleine" specialized sx-trail


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

is schon nen schönes rad
der rahmen ist zwar etwas ungewöhnlich geformt gefällt mir aber trotzdem sehr gut

und was sagt dir mehr zu?
dein hardtail oder das neue fully?

bin mometan auch am überlegen noch ein leichtes hardtail zu kaufen weil sich mein fully auf längeren touren doch etwas komisch fährt


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin heut mal wieder ne kleine runde gedödelt mit 1ganz guten punkt, den ich vile schlechter in erinnerung hatte, resultat:
7km
14,3km/h durchschnitt
41,9km/h max
20min fahrzeit
7-8°C
jetzt bin ich dieses jahr schon bei 207km

Die bildchen sind alle in der nähe meines wohnortes
leider war das wetter nicht so gut wie gester, deswegen erkennt man auch nicht so besonders viel, wenn besseres wetter ist(hoffentlich samstag) mach ich die bilder nochmal

So ne schei_ße, da loadet man die bilder up, schreibt munter weiter, will einen buchstaben löschen und da löscht man gleich alle bilder, weil dieses fenter aufgegangen ist


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Forensoftware war wohl zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht auf deiner Seite, Bloemfontein  Schicke ländliche Gegend, schön grau und kalte, feuchte Luft, die dich umgibt. Das kenne ich irgendwo her  Hier in Bottrop durfte heute die Sonne kurz durchstechen. Wär' ich am heutigen Tag nicht zu Bekannten nach Hennef geflitzt, hätte es mich garantiert wieder einige Kilometers auf's Rad verschlagen.

Kann mir einer bitte ein erschwingliches und gutes Kettenöl empfehlen oder geben sich die Öle untereinander nichts, außer, dass der Preis mal im Himmel, mal auf'm Boden steht? Dass die Kette zuvor mit 'nem speziellen Reiniger vom alten Zeug befreit werden muss, ist mir mittlerweile auch klar geworden  Wie schaut die Wartung einer Coil-Federgabel aus, in welchen Intervallen sollte diese Wartung vorgenommen werden?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jaja, die libe forensoftware, machmal lahm wiene schildkröte, manchmal fies wie ein lama, das dir is gesicht rotzt und manchmal einfach nur software

zu deinen fragen
ich war heut auch biken:
9,5km
31min
18,7km/h Avg
36,4km/h max
bei Temp avg: 7,5°C

ja, das alles kann mein billiger alditacheo

Ich wäre gerne mehr gefahren, musste allerdings mein Bericht fertig machen. Morgen muss ich HAs machen und üben, also erst ma donnerstag Chance zum ausgibiegem biken


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du hast einen von Aldi, ich die Tage von Lidl geschenkt bekommen  Habe das gute Teil bisher nicht montiert, da das Wetter einfach nicht dazu einlädt. Drückt sich die Sonne morgen einen Ticken durch das graue Etwas, geht's los. Ich möchte mal sehen, ob ich nicht mit meinen gefühlten 30 Kilometer/Tag etwas übertrieben habe.


----------



## Klutten (7. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Kann mir einer bitte ein erschwingliches und gutes Kettenöl empfehlen oder geben sich die Öle untereinander nichts, außer, dass der Preis mal im Himmel, mal auf'm Boden steht? Dass die Kette zuvor mit 'nem speziellen Reiniger vom alten Zeug befreit werden muss, ist mir mittlerweile auch klar geworden



Also ich reinige meine Kette mit handelsüblichem Bremsenreiniger. Anschließend bekommt sie ebenso handelsübliches Silikonspray verabreicht, welches aber äußerlich mit einem Lappen größtenteils wieder entfernt werden muss, da es den Dreck magisch anzieht (klebrig). Um dem Ganzen dann eine schmutzabweisende Güte zu geben, kommt ein dünner Film Wachsspray bei mir drauf. Das mache ich seit vielen Jahren so und es kostet kaum etwas. Die Wirkung ist allerdings klasse. Durch den trockenen Wachs haftet kaum noch grober Dreck an der Kette.

Teure Mittel habe ich auch schon genutzt (Pedro´s ...usw.), finde aber die Preise einfach zu abgehoben und leisten tun sie auch nicht mehr. Ideal Standard (z.B. Biko) aus dem Fahrradladen oder Baumarkt ist ebenso gut.


----------



## Fabian (8. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich kann 2K-Kettenfett auch sehr empfehlen.
Sand usw abbürsten,das zeug drauf und einziehen lassen.
Nach 1/2h(kann auch mehr sein) mit einem Tuch die Kette abwischen,nun ist sie sauber und gut gefettet.

Es regnet schon seit 1h,und wir fahren gleich nen schönen Trail.
Das wirn ne schlammschlacht


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na dann viel Spaß xD.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei und piselt es so vor sich hin und hört nicht auf.
Es war gestern teilweise schon sehr matschig, also gehe ich erst biken, wenn es aufhört zu regnen, was wahrscheinlich nicht heute sein wird


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei mir fängts auch hin und wieder mal an zu regnen, aber ich werd mich trotzdem gleich mal rausstürzen .


----------



## Fabian (8. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also wir sind vorzeigtig wieder da,haben 25km abgewälzt.
Schlamm von 15cm und mehr war keine seltenheit,die Baumstämme extrem rutschig

Naja an einem Bombenkratertrail lag dann ein Brett mit Nägeln,und meinem Mitfahrer hat es beide Reifen zerstochen,die Reifen waren nach nen paar Sec. leer.
Evt wieder ein MTB hasser?


----------



## L0cke (8. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> is schon nen schönes rad
> der rahmen ist zwar etwas ungewöhnlich geformt gefällt mir aber trotzdem sehr gut
> 
> und was sagt dir mehr zu?
> ...



Also was nun besser ist möchte ich noch nicht sagen, ich bin noch nicht gefahren ohne Schnee auf den Trails  aber es haben beide verschiedene Charakter so viel ist schonmal klar.
Habe ja schon ein Fully, ein Norco Six da kann ich sagen das diese beiden Bikes je nachdem was man fahren will unterschiedlich gut sind, aber ich würde das Hardtail zumeist vorziehen, im Bikepark würde ich aber dann ans Grübeln kommen.


Anbei: Minibenders


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich konnte doch noch im trocknen biken bin ganze 4km gefahren, dann hat es angefangen zu regnen und ich bin wieder nach hause.
nur als tipp, ich bin kein weichei, nur hab ich kein bock meine klamotten vollzusauen und mich abzupacken, da ich im moment keine ollen sachen zum biken habe


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder nicht mitspielt


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

...surfe ich bei PCGHX
Nein, iwie versaut mir schlechte wetter sowieso die stimmung zum biken

Nettes vid, macht bestimmt bock, wenn man es kann


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das muss richtig Böcke machen, dort die Treppen runter zu brettern und über diverse Hindernisse zu fliegen.

Mich schreckt auch aktuell ab, dass unverhofft ziemlich starke Windböen von der Seite wuchten. Einmal nicht aufgepasst, wird man dem Boden gleich gemacht.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sach ma wannseesprinter wie schauts bei dir in botrop auf der halde eigentlich aus?
kann man da gut bike oder eher weniger?


----------



## L0cke (12. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi, Leute, gerade in der Pause etwas interessantes gefunden, ich kann euch auf die schnelle  nicht viele infos schreiben (auch wenn ich sie weiß) das meiste kann man aus dem Text entehmen.

Das Bike in dem Ebaylink ist eines von 3 hondadownhillern die zwischen 2003 und 2007 geklaut wurden und nie käuflich  erwerbbar waren.

Gestohlener Honda RN1 Weltcup-Getriebedownhiller: bei Ebay aufgetaucht - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jaja, immer diese gangster, die sachen klauen und sich dann cool fühlen


Ich habe es gestern geschafft meinen Esel zu satteln und ein bischn' zu biken
12km; 40,8max; 15,6avg; 47min reine fahrzeit; ~6-7°C
Der Fluss ist die Seeve, wem's was sagt oder wer fragt Mna kann dort recht gut biken
Leider habe sie da den Wald teilweise auch abgeholzt, sodass es da jetzt voll kahl ist und es sich überall wie auf einer Lichtung anfühlt, nicht wie vorher, wie im tiefen Wald, was es eigentlich auch ist.
Auf'm Rückweg habe ich 2 Radreisende bergauf mit 23km/h überholt, man habe die doof geglubscht


Heute werde ich nicht biken. Hatte eigentlich eine etwas größere Tour geplant mit ~20km und allem drum und dran, aber das fällt in die hose wegen ist nicht
Das wetter versaut die ganzen wege, die kleidung und die gefahr steigt an vielen stellen ungemein


----------



## nfsgame (12. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sagt mal, stimmt es, dass das Cube Acid nicht mehr bestellbar ist? Weil mein Ortsansässiger Händler hat das zu mir gesagt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 schau doch mal bei Cube selbst und in anderen onlineshops.
Sonst hilft nur eine Mail zu Cube
Was hälst du von der Gegend, die ich oben bebildert habe?


----------



## L0cke (12. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Sagt mal, stimmt es, dass das Cube Acid nicht mehr bestellbar ist? Weil mein Ortsansässiger Händler hat das zu mir gesagt.



Bestellzeit ist abgelaufen, nun werden die Bikes produziert damit es so um Mai die neuen Modelle im Laden stehen.
Hast du schon bei Fun-Corner geguckt?


----------



## Fabian (12. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also kommt das Acid 2010 im Mai?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bin heute nochmal an dem oben bebilderten ort gewesen und, da ich begletung hatte, habe daraus eine schöne runde von 14km gemacht, wofür wir allerdings 2h gebraucht haben, da mindestens 1h davon Pausen meiner 2 begleiter waren
hoffe, das ich morgen mit sesfontain biken kann, dann gibt es auch fotos und eine bessere bilanz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Kann mir einer bitte ein erschwingliches und gutes Kettenöl empfehlen oder geben sich die Öle untereinander nichts, außer, dass der Preis mal im Himmel, mal auf'm Boden steht? Dass die Kette zuvor mit 'nem speziellen Reiniger vom alten Zeug befreit werden muss, ist mir mittlerweile auch klar geworden  Wie schaut die Wartung einer Coil-Federgabel aus, in welchen Intervallen sollte diese Wartung vorgenommen werden?



Ich lege meine Kette eine Nacht in Cola und fette sie mit Nivea. 
Ich weiß sehr außergewöhnlich.

Habe heute mein Fahrrad endlich zur Werkstatt gebracht und eben kam der Anruf, ich kann es abhohlen.
Sobald ich zwei Wochen Schule nachgehohlt habe kann es endlich wieder los gehen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi  leute ich zeig euch mal wieder was von uns  und nichtraucher, willkommen zurück in deutschland wo die luft noch sauber ist .

So hab eine bitte, könnt ihr euch auf Light-Bikes.de --- news for weightweenies registrieren und für Bens Bike stimmen, damit wir es in die Top 10 für das Lightbike of de year schaffen , denn momentan ist es damit sehr knapp .

Unsere higendcarbonschleuder hat anbei einen neuen rahmen bekomme, bei diesem wurde die lackschicht abgeschliffen und die carbonsichtschicht wegpoliert, so wiegt der rahmen nun nur 920g, des weiteren wurde nun eine andere federgabel montiert und scheibenbremsen angebracht, so wiegt das bike nun 7,5kg, aber da wird sich noch was tun, gabel wird getunt, es kommt eine carbon r1 von formula dran und einige teile werden auch noch geändert ), somit schaffen wir die 7kg wieder (mit alten teilen hatte es 6,57kg) aber leider musste das bike für den contest fertig werden und da einige teile nicht lieferbar sind muss es erst mal so bleiben , aber das wird sich bald ändern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Scott Scale LTD rahmen ist nun an das trainingsbike gewandert, wiegt so 9,273kg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



antrieb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die auf 600g ( alle teile der bremse zusammen!!!) im set (heißt front und heckbremse) getunte avid ultimate carbon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ...und nichtraucher, willkommen zurück in deutschland wo die luft noch sauber ist .
> ...



Ohh ja die Luft ist hier echt Sauber...... Teils konnte man nicht mal 750m weit sehen. 
In China sah ich im übrigen meist nur Räder die wenigstens 10-20 Jahre schon auf ihrem Rahmen hatten. Ich habe einmal auch einen Rad Shop gesehen. Federgabel? WTF?! gab es zwar aber nur sehr selten....

Fahren würde ich mit meinem Geschwindigkeiten dort auch nicht! Wer schon ein mal in Tunesien oder der Türkei war kennt den Verkehr in China im Ansatz. max. fahrbare Geschwindigkeit sind wohl rund 40Km/h und Durchschnitt ungefähr 18Km/h. Das ungefähre Prinzip an eine Kreuzung: alle fahren zur Mitte und dann mal sehen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 die chinapse
welcome home NICHTraucher
habe heute, da gutes wetter war und ich zeit hatte 45min. bzw. 10km biken, mal schauen, ob ich morgen die cam habe und das wetter stimmt, dann gibts bilder


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich war eben auch zwei-drei Stunden weg. Rausgekommen sind leider nur 33km . Hier ist ganzschön windig, endgegner und ich sind teilweise kaum voran gekommen (15-20kmh).


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schön, dass du jemanden in der nähe hast, der von hier ist.
mit mir und atifan ist es biher nichts geworden, aber vllt. am WE oder in 1,5 wochen in denm osterferien
wir hatten auch sonen wind, trotzdem hab ich nen tracktor abgezogen(nein, keinen aus der DDR)


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wir haben auch Mofafahrer geärgert. Die gucken immer so schön doof, wenn deren Motor am anschlag läuft und nen Radfahrer ganz locker an ihnen vorbeizieht .
Ist ja nicht nur nähe, ist drei Straßen weiter .


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

man habt ihr das gut.
Ich habe heute auch malwieder nen mofafahrer ausgelacht, ich hätte dem schon fast im Laufen folgen können, was wir beim waldlaufen im sport im sommer immer machen, wir lufen neben den mofafahrern her, di sind dann immer voll angepisst und wir haben unseren spaß


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch malwieder nen mofafahrer ausgelacht, ich hätte dem schon fast im Laufen folgen können, was wir beim waldlaufen im sport im sommer immer machen, wir lufen neben den mofafahrern her, di sind dann immer voll angepisst und wir haben unseren spaß


MAchen wir auch immer .
Ist schon witzig. desshalb warte ich bis ich Autoführerschein machen kann. Da bin ich dann wirklich schneller . Mofoführerschein ist verschwendung wenn man nen Bike hat.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

richtig, genau so sehe ich das auch, was will man mit motorroller mofa und co., wenn man ein bike hat und in ein paar jahren ein auto


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nur doof das mein Bike nen bisschen schrottig ist (rahmen verzogen wegen unfall).

Los noch einen Post, dann hast du die 1k .


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab si doch
naja, mein bike, da wollen wir mal schnell das thema wechseln, aber vllt. ergötzt sich LOcke und schenkt mit zu 1k sein schönes hardtail


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

habe vorhin auch eine Fahrt gemacht, wegen des geilen Sonnenunterganges. rund 40min und 21Km. Wollte eigentlich auch Bilder im Stadtpark machen, aber dann war es zu schnell dunkel. Also habe ich nur das gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, das war das erste Mal Fahrrad fahren für mich in diesem Jahr.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

alles gute zur ersten fahrradfahrt im jahre 2009
Ich hoffe für dich, dass bei euch nicht son übelster wind ist
mir fäält auf, du hast ja einen dakine ruckdack, wie ich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja auf'm Hinweg (Richtung nord) hatte ich Gegenwind. Rückweg immer Rückenwind. Geil!
Der Rucksack, den du dort siehst, nutze ich nur für's Rad fahren. Da ist auch immer mein ganzes Werkzeug drin.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meine Dakine nutze ich für's Skateboadr und fürs Biken, sonst habe ich auch nen anderen


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ihr legt euch mit mofas an ich machs mit rollern  mit mittleren pellen kann ich im windschatten mithalten, mit mtbracereifen bin ich dann mal schneller 




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> aber vllt. ergötzt sich LOcke und schenkt mit zu 1k sein schönes hardtail



welches willst du , das Freeridehardtail, das Singelspeedhardtail oder eines von den beinen Klassikern 


@ nichtraucher wie viel liter fasst dein dakine


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe einen Scott Hangover 2006, aber mitte 2007 gekauft, nun ist wieder ein neuer fällig, bei mir halten die nicht lange, weil viele Bücher, Bewegungen beim Biken und so...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aso, guckt nochmal ne Seite zurück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ihr legt euch mit mofas an ich machs mit rollern  mit mittleren pellen kann ich im windschatten mithalten, mit mtbracereifen bin ich dann mal schneller


jup ich auch ROLLER KILLER



> welches willst du , das Freeridehardtail, das Singelspeedhardtail oder eines von den beinen Klassikern



Wie und ich habe nichts bekommen?



> @ nichtraucher wie viel liter fasst dein dakine



Laut Dakine 19l. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> jup ich auch ROLLER KILLER
> Wie und ich habe nichts bekommen?



du hast doch deine chinesin  



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Laut Dakine 19l.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



gehen gut sportschuhe rein, oder wie viel wasserflaschen bekommst du ins hauptfach?


p.s morgen machen wir ne kleine tour und bringen gleich mal ein paar trails in ordnung


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> du hast doch deine chinesin



Da ist ende aus und vorbei...



> gehen gut sportschuhe rein, oder wie viel wasserflaschen bekommst du ins hauptfach?


Also der Rucksack hat noch ein Extrafach für eine 3L Trinkblase, ein kleines Fach in dem ich Geldbörse und Schlüssel unterbringe, zwei kleine Seitenfächer, ein zweites großes Fach das etwas kleiner ist als Große mit zwei kleinen Unterfächern. Alle drei für Werkzeug und andere Ersatzteile (u.a. Schlau, Luftpumpe, dieverses Werkzeug). Das größte Fach nutze ich selten. Meist nur für meine Cam und ein kleines Stativ. Es passen aber auch zwei 1,5L Volvicflaschen rein und es ist noch platz für die cam, Stativ und eine 0,5L Volvicflasche. Und selbst dann ist noch Platz.

Edit: HIER noch ein Link zum Bag in der 09'ner Version. Das CYAN CHOP SHOP ist richtig GEIL!
Schau dir am besten mal das Vid an.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich wollte mal nach langem mein Mountainbike wieder auspacken.
Da der Sattel aber wort wörtlich fürn Ar*** ist brauche ich einen neun der nicht alzu teuer ist.

Nun bin ich am überlegen zwischen:

Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad

und 

Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad

sowie 

Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell und gut helfen 

Achja, Einsatz ist sowohl On als auch Off-Road.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

L0cke du bist hier gefragt.
Am besten ist eigentlich wenn du die in einem Fahrradladen Vorort kaufst. dann kannst du die evtl. ausprobieren

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> L0cke du bist hier gefragt.
> Am besten ist eigentlich wenn du die in einem Fahrradladen Vorort kaufst. dann kannst du die evtl. ausprobieren
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ich fahre Samstag morgen nach Bocholt. Dann kann ich ja mal direkt "testen".


----------



## B4umkuch3n (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich hab den zweiten
kann bisher ncihts negatives dazu sagen 
hat allerdings auch erst ca100km hintersich


----------



## L0cke (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Da ist ende aus und vorbei...
> Also der Rucksack hat noch ein Extrafach für eine 3L Trinkblase, ein kleines Fach in dem ich Geldbörse und Schlüssel unterbringe, zwei kleine Seitenfächer, ein zweites großes Fach das etwas kleiner ist als Große mit zwei kleinen Unterfächern. Alle drei für Werkzeug und andere Ersatzteile (u.a. Schlau, Luftpumpe, dieverses Werkzeug). Das größte Fach nutze ich selten. Meist nur für meine Cam und ein kleines Stativ. Es passen aber auch zwei 1,5L Volvicflaschen rein und es ist noch platz für die cam, Stativ und eine 0,5L Volvicflasche. Und selbst dann ist noch Platz.
> Edit: HIER noch ein Link zum Bag in der 09'ner Version. Das CYAN CHOP SHOP ist richtig GEIL!
> Schau dir am besten mal das Vid an.
> ...



komm mal icq  , wollt gern wissen was in den rucksack reingeht weil mein scott grad beginnt die hufe hochzumachen, und da muss was neues her  , müssen buecher, federmappe, essen und eine 1 literflasche reinpassen, ist dies bei dem dakine der fall?



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> L0cke du bist hier gefragt.



aiai chef 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal nach langem mein Mountainbike wieder auspacken.
> Da der Sattel aber wort wörtlich fürn Ar*** ist brauche ich einen neun der nicht alzu teuer ist.
> Nun bin ich am überlegen zwischen:
> Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrradund Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrradsowie Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad
> ...



also ersterer hat duch die überlappungen an der Nase eine zu unflexieble front, der letztere wird durch die vielen näthe auch umbequem und die nähte werden auch schnell durchschäuern wie die aussehen, bleibt nur noch der zweite, selle italia ist immer eine gute wahl  .


----------



## roadgecko (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Danke.



> Produkt in begrenzter Menge verfügbar.



Ich hoffe der ist samstag noch da. 

Wenn nicht, sieht der auch noch ganz gut aus.
Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad
aber das wird dann ein kleiner "Praxistest" zeigen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

da hab ich 2 stück von
ist recht hart aber ansonsten gibt es nix daran auszusetzen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Komme so langsam in Fahrt. Kondition wird besser und der Puls bleibt auch ruhiger. 
Ist schon nicht schlecht mit dem Sigma 2006.
War heute wieder unterwegs und gleich mal vom Höchsten Punkt ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hab heute auch rund 50km gemacht
30km weil ich 3 mal zur schule und wieder zurück musste und 20km biken im wald


----------



## Fabian (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ebend wollte ich das Rad für morgen vorbereiten,d.h die Smart Sam aufziehen,die rollen einiges leichter als die Albert.

Ich zieh den Smar Sam drauf,alles sitzt perfekt,dann pumpe ich den Reifen auf 2,5 bar.

Anderen Reifen am aufziehen,plötzlich aus der anderen Ecke der Garage ein Bummmm.
Da ist doch glatt der Schlacuh geplatzt,der Länge nach auf 25cm

Was erlaubt der sich,gerade jetzt wo ich keinen Ersatzschlauch habe


----------



## roadgecko (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Ebend wollte ich das Rad für morgen vorbereiten,d.h die Smart Sam aufziehen,die rollen einiges leichter als die Albert.
> 
> Ich zieh den Smar Sam drauf,alles sitzt perfekt,dann pumpe ich den Reifen auf 2,5 bar.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich auch zur Schule mit dem Bike fahre  anstatt mit der Bahn, aber morgens bin ich sowieso immer soooo müde und müsste ja dann auch eher aufstehen.

Auf dem Autoweg sind es ca 6,5km. Aber mit dem bike kann man ja ein paar kleine abkürzungen nehmen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bigdaddy203

Ist der Sigma sein Geld wert? Funktioniert die Höhenanzeige gut? Und der Temperaturfühler? 
Überlege mir den auch zu hohlen.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Bigdaddy203
> 
> Ist der Sigma sein Geld wert? Funktioniert die Höhenanzeige gut? Und der Temperaturfühler?
> Überlege mir den auch zu hohlen.
> ...


Das Geld ist er auf jedenfall wert.
Hat zwar ein paar kleine macken, aber sonst voll in Ordnung.
Hatte letztens bei Nebel kein Signal bekommen. 
Keine Ahnung woran´s lag.
Sonst klappt alles.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe jetzt 277km dieses Jahr abgespult.
Heute war ich nicht los, da ich mit Freunden ein Referat machen musste. denke mal dasm ich morgen wieder los komme.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

müste bei ca 900km angekommsen sein
wenn ich in 20 wochen b-day hab kommt auch ersatz für meinen kaputen tachon und dann kann ichz genauere auskünfte geben


----------



## roadgecko (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von http://cgi.ebay.de/Deuter-Pants-Protector-Kettenschutz-Bein-Bike-Koenig_W0QQitemZ360127629541QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Alle_Sportbekleidung?hash=item360127629541&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1121|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318 

Ich habe nämlich keine Lust im Stadtverkehr meine Hose zu versauen.


----------



## Fabian (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich steck immer einfach an der rechten Seite die Hose in den Socken


----------



## roadgecko (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Also ich steck immer einfach an der rechten Seite die Hose in den Socken



Dieser "Gangster-Trick" (  ) geht auch, wenn ich so überlege.
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## B4umkuch3n (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab dafür so werbegeschenk bänder die ich immer ums bein mache
extra kaufen würde ich dafür jetzt nicht unbedingt was
außerdem kommt jetzt eh erstmal der sommer und da fährt man mit kurzer hose


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe dieses Jahr (also die letzten drei Tage) erst 66Km auf'm Tacho. *vor Scharm untergeh*
ich habe grade eben mein Licht geschrottet. Ist mir bei'm springen vom Bordstein vom Lenker geschossen. Jetzt werde ich mir erst einmal ein neues Licht zulegen müssen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ich hab dafür so werbegeschenk bänder die ich immer ums bein mache
> extra kaufen würde ich dafür jetzt nicht unbedingt was
> außerdem kommt jetzt eh erstmal der sommer und da fährt man mit kurzer hose



Aber noch ist es ja März und bei 10 bis 11°C fahre ich (noch) nicht mit kurzer Hose


----------



## B4umkuch3n (19. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja stimmt schon allerdings würde es ja auch ncoh etwas dauern bis das teil ankommt

für mich wäre es zwar nix aber ich denke das es an dem von dir verlinkten nix auszusetzen gibt und du wenn du meinst du brauchst eins bestimmt nix falsch machst wenn du dieses kaufst

ps: ich bin heute mit t-shirt und kurzer hose in die schule
in der sonne war es aucxh angenehm warm aber im schatten schon etwas frisch


----------



## roadgecko (20. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Protector liegt grad auf meinem Tisch 
Werde ihn gleich mal ausprobieren. 

Aber jetzt geht es erstmal nach Bocholt, neuen Sattel holen


----------



## L0cke (20. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Bigdaddy203
> 
> Ist der Sigma sein Geld wert? Funktioniert die Höhenanzeige gut? Und der Temperaturfühler?
> Überlege mir den auch zu hohlen.
> ...





Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Das Geld ist er auf jedenfall wert.
> Hat zwar ein paar kleine macken, aber sonst voll in Ordnung.
> Hatte letztens bei Nebel kein Signal bekommen.
> Keine Ahnung woran´s lag.
> Sonst klappt alles.



nur mal so, braucht ihr wirklich (temperaturanzeige,) höhenmesser und pulsmesser, denn ihr fahrt ja nicht wettkampforientiert und habt auch sonst bestimmt keine probleme mit herz usw weshalb ihr die ganzen daten wissen müsst 

@Bigdaddy203, deine Batterie ist zu schwach und kann bei niedrigen Temperaturen (Fäuchtigkeit+Fahrtwind) nicht mehr genug leisten um den Sensor zu versorgen, deshalb die Aussetzer.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> nur mal so, braucht ihr wirklich (temperaturanzeige,) höhenmesser und pulsmesser, denn ihr fahrt ja nicht wettkampforientiert und habt auch sonst bestimmt keine probleme mit herz usw weshalb ihr die ganzen daten wissen müsst



Willste darauf eine ernste Antwort haben? 

ich will ab diesem Jahr endlich auch mal in den Harz fahren und da finde ich es schon ganz interessant wie hoch es grade ist. Temperatur will ich auch immer und überall wissen. Und der momentane Puls wäre für mich schon interessant. Mein Ruhepuls liegt schon zu hoch hat mein Arzt gesagt. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns waren es heute Nacht schon fast -Grade aber momentan haben wir Sonnenschein und knapp über 10°C und kaum bzw. leichten wind
hab deswegen schon 10km gestrampelt, erkundenderweise
fhre heute abend im dunkeln auch nochmal 5-10km


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich würde auch gerne heute Abend noch eine Runde drehn aber ich habe mein Licht gestern zerdeppert....
jetzt spare ich erst mal auf DAS gute Stück.
Ich hoffe dass die besser ist als meine zerstörte Trelock LS 730


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (20. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ist es eigentlich "normal", wenn ich das Laufrad drehe das es bei zu stark angezogener bzw. falsch justierten Bremse nur an einigen Stellen schleift oder handelt es sich dabei schon um eine leichte Acht im Rad ???


----------



## L0cke (20. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Willste darauf eine ernste Antwort haben?
> 
> ich will ab diesem Jahr endlich auch mal in den Harz fahren und da finde ich es schon ganz interessant wie hoch es grade ist. Temperatur will ich auch immer und überall wissen. Und der momentane Puls wäre für mich schon interessant. Mein Ruhepuls liegt schon zu hoch hat mein Arzt gesagt.
> 
> ...



naja, ist dein Geld  , und das Argument hoher Ruhepuls zieht nicht , wenn du den runterbekommen willst musst du beim Biken möglichst gleichmäßig bzw Konstant fahren und nicht dauernd wenn möglich Vollgas geben bzw am Limit fahren, dein Körper koordiniert sich derzeit nicht richtig, bring ihn in Einklang  nach bestimmten Werten zu fahren bringt da rein gar nichts.

p.s. ich habe einen Ruhepuls von 45-50  laut Langzeitmessung vom Herzdoktor



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich "normal", wenn ich das Laufrad drehe das es bei zu stark angezogener bzw. falsch justierten Bremse nur an einigen Stellen schleift oder handelt es sich dabei schon um eine leichte Acht im Rad ???



 Wenn hat nur die Felge eine Acht und nichts anderes  eine Nabe bricht eher als das sie verbiegt schon alleine Konstruktionsbedingt.
Das die Bremse beim rangieren manchmal leicht schleift ist normal, ist beim Motorrad auch so.
Und die Bremsscheibe ist nur mit der Nabe verbunden, mit dem Rest des Laufrades hat sie gar nichts zu tun. 
Schleift die Breme beim fahren immer sieht die Sache schon anders aus, kann an falscher Montage des Bremssattels liegen oder die Scheibe bzw Rahmen ist verzogen, am LRS wird es nur in allerextremsten Ausnahmefall liegen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Bei uns waren es heute Nacht schon fast -Grade aber momentan haben wir Sonnenschein und knapp über 10°C und kaum bzw. leichten wind
> hab deswegen schon 10km gestrampelt, erkundenderweise
> fhre heute abend im dunkeln auch nochmal 5-10km



Ebenfalls um die 10 Gradinen. Ach ja: Die 10 Kilometer habe ich heute auch noch zurück gelegt. Mehr war nicht drin. Der helle Feuerball am Himmel verschwand fluchtartig, als ich aus der Garage mit dem Drahtesel kam


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> naja, ist dein Geld  , und das Argument hoher Ruhepuls zieht nicht , wenn du den runterbekommen willst musst du beim Biken möglichst gleichmäßig bzw Konstant fahren und nicht dauernd wenn möglich Vollgas geben bzw am Limit fahren, dein Körper koordiniert sich derzeit nicht richtig, bring ihn in Einklang  nach bestimmten Werten zu fahren bringt da rein gar nichts.
> 
> p.s. ich habe einen Ruhepuls von 45-50  laut Langzeitmessung vom Herzdoktor



Oh okay ich hatte morgens um sieben Uhr einen Puls von rund 90
70 sind normal, sagte mein Arzt...
Vollgas gebe ich nur selten, meist nur 80- max. 90%. Bei mehr würde ich nach 2,5m, dank meines Asthmas, wie ein Fisch an der Luft, am Boden liegen und nach Luft japsen und vllt. noch dazu Käfer auf'm Rücken spielen.
Ach und so teuer  Sigma Sport BC 2006 MHR gar nicht. Mein Sigam 800 Funk hat mich vor (ich glaube) vier Jahren nur 20€ weniger gekostet.

PS.: Meine zerstörte Trelock LS 730 funktioniert jetzt wieder, dank meiner nächtlichen Lötkolbenkünste

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> nur mal so, braucht ihr wirklich (temperaturanzeige,) höhenmesser und pulsmesser, denn ihr fahrt ja nicht wettkampforientiert und habt auch sonst bestimmt keine probleme mit herz usw weshalb ihr die ganzen daten wissen müsst
> 
> @Bigdaddy203, deine Batterie ist zu schwach und kann bei niedrigen Temperaturen (Fäuchtigkeit+Fahrtwind) nicht mehr genug leisten um den Sensor zu versorgen, deshalb die Aussetzer.


Das wichtigste für mich ist mit der Pulsmesser. 
Da ich ein paar Pfunde abnehmen will um Fit zu werden und da soll der Puls nicht zu hoch kommen.
Ist ja auch schlecht für den Körper.
Und das mit der Batterie muss ich mal schauen, werde mir mal neue holen. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Wenn hat nur die Felge eine Acht und nichts anderes  eine Nabe bricht eher als das sie verbiegt schon alleine Konstruktionsbedingt.
> Das die Bremse beim rangieren manchmal leicht schleift ist normal, ist beim Motorrad auch so.
> Und die Bremsscheibe ist nur mit der Nabe verbunden, mit dem Rest des Laufrades hat sie gar nichts zu tun.
> Schleift die Breme beim fahren immer sieht die Sache schon anders aus, kann an falscher Montage des Bremssattels liegen oder die Scheibe bzw Rahmen ist verzogen, am LRS wird es nur in allerextremsten Ausnahmefall liegen.



ich glaube bei roadgeckos frage gehts es um v brakes und nicht um discs und da bedeutet es glaub ich das ne leichte acht im rad ist.


hab aber selber auch mal ne frage zum thema bremsen
also meine avid code quietsch vorne und hinten beim bremsen einfach nur fürchterlich. woran liegt das bzw woran könnte das liegen? ist der bremssattel vllt einfach irgendwie falsch montiert?


----------



## Fabian (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also das ist bei meiner Hayes Stroker auch,jetzt wo sie richtig eingefahren ist nur noch wenig.
Das ist bei mir nur wenn die nass ist,ist das bei dir auch wenn die trocken ist?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jo leider auch wenn sie trocken ist
hoffentlich gibts sich das mit der zeit einfach und ich muss nichts verstellen


----------



## Fabian (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

beläge mal zentriert?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne
hab net so viel ahnung von scheibenbremsen
ist meine erste


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich *wollte(!!!) *heute eigentkich eine lange tour zum Wilseder Berg, der höchsten erhebung hier in der gegend fahren, doch daraus wurde nichts.
Freunde zu Müde, bzw. es war ihnen zu kalt und ich musste schuhe für die konfirmation tauschen gehen

also nach 17h nochmal 7km biken gegangen, als die sonne schon fast wieder weg war und es sich nicht mehr lohnte großartig biken zu gehen, da ich mich dort, wo ich hin wollte, nicht so dolle auskenne
die 7km wurden aber eher zum schmerztest, da ich mir bei einem kleinen "unfall" schön die besten 3 Freunde eines mannes eingeklemmt habe


----------



## roadgecko (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ich glaube bei roadgeckos frage gehts es um v brakes und nicht um discs und da bedeutet es glaub ich das ne leichte acht im rad ist.



Genau, ich werde mal meinen Bruder zur Hilfe ziehen, der kennt sich damit (sehr) gut aus. Ist zwar nur minimal aber man merkt es beim einstellen der Bremsen. Ich glaube man kann durch unterschiedliche Speichen-Spannungen den "Fehler" einigermaßen beheben.

Ich bin heute immerhin 25km gefahren. Plus "Testfahrten" wegen Schaltung und Bremsen komme ich auf über 30km.

Hab auch noch ein kleines Bild, ist nichts besonderes aber immerhin 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*****

Habe es ganz vergessen, bin auf 44,4 km/h gekommen und ja, der Radumfang wurde frisch und richtig im Bike-computer eingegeben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Oh okay ich hatte morgens um sieben Uhr einen Puls von rund 90
> 70 sind normal, sagte mein Arzt...
> Vollgas gebe ich nur selten, meist nur 80- max. 90%. Bei mehr würde ich nach 2,5m, dank meines Asthmas, wie ein Fisch an der Luft, am Boden liegen und nach Luft japsen und vllt. noch dazu Käfer auf'm Rücken spielen.
> Ach und so teuer Sigma Sport BC 2006 MHR gar nicht. Mein Sigam 800 Funk hat mich vor (ich glaube) vier Jahren nur 20€ weniger gekostet.
> ...


Mir fällt gerade auf, du hast ja totales Pech, zu hoher ruhepuls und dann noch asthma, du armer


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf, du hast ja totales Pech, zu hoher ruhepuls und dann noch asthma, du armer



Ich sehe das so: mir könnte es auch schlechter gehen. Das habe ich in China gemerkt. Ich glaube so oft habe ich noch nie an einem Tag zu meinem Asthma-Spray gegriffen, wie den ersten tag in Beijing.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so: mir könnte es auch schlechter gehen. Das habe ich in China gemerkt. Ich glaube so oft habe ich noch nie an einem Tag zu meinem Asthma-Spray gegriffen, wie den ersten tag in Beijing.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ich denke am besten ist immer die Meeresluft. Das merke selbst ich mit meiner Allergie


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

An der Nordsee ging es mir richtig schlecht. Am Mittelmeer (Tunesien) allerdings nicht. In den Bergen geht es mir eig. immer gut. Darum will ich dieses Jahr auch mal in den Harz um dort ein wenig zu biken.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Man, seit ich meine Formula The One am 18.09.08 erhalten habe sind jetzt schon die 3 Bremsläge für vorne und hinten fällig oO, habe also in 2 Monaten einen Satz Beläge verfahren.

@ nichtraucher91, ich habe auch mit dem gleichen problem zu kämpfe , jedoch habe ich zu glück nur leichtes astma, das bekomme ich mit training in den griff, evtl schaffst du das auch ja einigermaßen .



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ich glaube bei roadgeckos frage gehts es um v brakes und nicht um discs und da bedeutet es glaub ich das ne leichte acht im rad ist.
> 
> 
> hab aber selber auch mal ne frage zum thema bremsen
> also meine avid code quietsch vorne und hinten beim bremsen einfach nur fürchterlich. woran liegt das bzw woran könnte das liegen? ist der bremssattel vllt einfach irgendwie falsch montiert?



oh ok *asche auf mein haupt*, dann kann es wirklich die felge sein, aber wenn ich mir sein bike so anschaue ist es schon älter, könnte auch sein das langsam die bremsflanken durch sind, da verbiegt sich die felge auch immer etwas.

bezüglich qiuetschen, deine code hat wahrscheinlich noch nässe im gehäuse bzw die beläge sind noch von den feuchten tagen mit dreck/schmiere usw. behaftet, mal ordentlich heißbremsen, dann sollte das problem beseitigt sein.





Bloemfontein schrieb:


> "unfall" schön die besten 3 Freunde eines mannes eingeklemmt habe



hand, ostereier und p**** ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> @ nichtraucher91, ich habe auch mit dem gleichen problem zu kämpfe , jedoch habe ich zu glück nur leichtes astma, das bekomme ich mit training in den griff, evtl schaffst du das auch ja einigermaßen .



Ja ich hab dir ja schon von meinem Trainingsplan erzählt.




> bezüglich qiuetschen, deine code hat wahrscheinlich noch nässe im gehäuse bzw die beläge sind noch von den feuchten tagen mit dreck/schmiere usw. behaftet, mal ordentlich heißbremsen, dann sollte das problem beseitigt sein.



Klappt das auch bei V-Breaks? Meine Vordere mach auch immer tolle Geräusche und wenn es nass ist, ist es echt grausam.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi Leute.

Spiele wieder mit dem Gedanken mir ein MTB zuzulegen, da ich nur am PC sitz und schon kräftig zugenommen habe

Wollte einfach mal fragen was ihr von dem hier haltet:

Serious El Capitan

und

Hai Bike Fully

mein maximum ist 800Euronen.

Ich hab auch ein paar Kollegen die fahren aber im Moment kann ich leider nicht mitfahren. Grund sieht man hier

damals mein Fully verkauft um ne neue Grafikkarte + CPU zu holen 

dank euch schonmal für Antworten


----------



## L0cke (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

in der Preisklasse auf keinen Fall Fully, da ist man mit einem Hardtail deutlich besser beraten, leider muss ich gleich weg, aber ein paar  Bikes:

Canyon | Yellowstone 5.0

LTD Comp black anodized Disc 2009

ZR Team 6.0 FS 2009


----------



## HollomaN (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich kann dir auf jeden fall die marke Canyon ans herz legen. hab selber ein bike von denen.

also greif zu dem *Canyon Yellowstone 5.0*


----------



## overkill_KA (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wArum denn keine Fullis?

Die haben doch gute Teile: Shimano XT, gute Gabel ...


----------



## L0cke (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du lässt dich echt blenden, das Schaltwerk ist gut aber der Rest total beschissen , fängt beim Steuersatz an geht über Felgen, Lenker und hört bei den Speichen auf, kannst mir glauben da ich recht viel Ahnung vom Thema Mountainbike habe.
Das beste Bike aus meiner Auswahl ist übrigens das Cube es hat zwar nicht eine so gute Gabel wie das Canyon, aber die Restliche Teile sind im ganzen höherwertiger.

Beim Cube kann ich Preislich was machen, da ich sehr gute Verbindung zu dem Laden habe Fun Corner |


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

overkill_KA, du darfst L0cke gerne Glauben schenken bei diesem Thema!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

OK werd mir mal ein paar Tests durchlesen


----------



## L0cke (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, die ganzen Bikezeitschriften sind gekauft 

p.s. danke nichtraucher


----------



## overkill_KA (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nein keine Zeitschriften  die werden wie du egsagt hast ja beeinflusst 


Foren und Erfahrngsberichte 

darauf kann man vertrauen wenn es nicht gerade ein Fanboy schreibt


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichtraucher: ich habe auch so meine leiden, ich könnte jetzt anfangen und du würdest von allergien bis zu sachen mit dem wachstum alles mögliche finden

@locke: nein, korrekt heißt es Ostereier und Möhrchen
warum musst du nur soweit weg wohnen, sonst könnte ich auch prozente über dich bekommen, obwohl, wenn mein vater auf kur fährt, ist der garnicht so weit weg


----------



## L0cke (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schicken ist kein problem bloemfontein, der laden liegt übrigens für mich auch weiter weg, so auf halber strecke zu dir .

Ostereier und Möhrchen, warum nicht gleich ostereier und häschen


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Aso, mal im sommer schauen. erstmal steht i einem monat konfirmation an und dann ein PC
etwas später kommt dann ein bike.
Ich würde ein cube acid in black nehmen oder ein canyon yellowstone, für meine ansprüche vollstnes genügend


----------



## roadgecko (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also mit dem machste auch nicht viel falsch 

Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad


----------



## L0cke (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dat ding soll STERBEN


----------



## Fabian (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hört doch bitte auf Locke,ich habs getan und nicht bereut


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was genau hast du an dem bike auszusetzen?
ich finde es sieht garnicht ma so schelcht aus
die schaltung könnte etwas besser sein aber ansonsten geht das doch


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mir wäre ds aTeil sowie so ein bissl zu teuer
Mir schmerzt es ja schon, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich das Limit(abhängig von meiner finanziellen Lage) auf 750€ hochgesetzt habe


----------



## Fabian (23. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Vielleicht wäre das Vube Acid auch was für dich Bloemfontein


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Habe ich auf der Vorseite oder eine davor noch gepostet
Ich würde das dann allerdings in schwarz nehmen


----------



## Fabian (23. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn du Glück hast findest du ein utes Angebot fürs Acid.
Ich hätte auch lieber das schwarze genommen,hab aber eiiges an Geld gespart duch die andere Farbe.

Mitlerweile liebe ich die Farbe
EIn etwas älteres Bild,hab jetzt die Schwalbe Albert Alpencross drauf,die haben eiies mehr an Profiel und Grip





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sieht auch gut aus, mal gucken was der preis dann sagt, ich hoffe LOcke kann mir einen Preisvorteil berschaffen


----------



## roadgecko (24. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe heute den Zentrierständer bekommen. Nun ist nichts mehr von einer acht im Rad zu sehen.

Lag daran, das seit dem Kauf noch nie die Speichen nachgezogen wurden. Aber jetzt läuft wieder alles rund.

Und morgen kann ich dann schön die V-Brakes einstellen, da die Felge ja nun schön rund ist


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mach desch
ich gehe heute nicht mehr biken, da ich durchs wetter und den 8.Stunden schultag keinen Bock mehr habe und es alleine eh kaum bock macht


----------



## overkill_KA (25. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi.

Mein neues Bike sieht so aus !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage ist nur wann ich die 850Euronen zusammen habe *heul*


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

optich finde ich das sehr sehr geil
hast du vllt auch noch einen anderen linbk mit der ausstatung?


----------



## L0cke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ overkill_KA muss es wirklich so ein fully sein ?

@ nichtraucher, komm mal icq, habe 1. nochmal gerechnet,bessere teile bei gleichem preis und 2. können das bike auch runde 200 euro billiger bauen, hab da gerade was interessantes gefunden .

@ all, in knapp 1,5 Monaten steht wieder ein Waldhessen-Pur Marathon an, soll ich wieder ein Tagebuch machen oder einen Blog?



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> was genau hast du an dem bike auszusetzen?
> ich finde es sieht garnicht ma so schelcht aus
> die schaltung könnte etwas besser sein aber ansonsten geht das doch



Es ist das Gesamtprodukt, für das was man damit fahren (sollte) ist der antrieb sowie laufräder total ungeeignet, die gabel hat auch kaum reserven und das mehr an federweg nutzt diese gabel eher für sag als für richtigen federweg, ich möchte dieses thema bzw die problemstellen dieses bikes nicht weiter beschreiben also möchte ich dich bitten das wir an diesem bulls-thema nicht weiter rumschreiben,  von mir gibt es nur noch etwas und zwar: ich habe alle teile dieses bikes gefahren und das nicht nur mal um den block .


So nun aber was anderes, gestern und vorgestern endlich wieder biken gewesen  , ortskundige sehen in welchem gebiet ich war, denn durch die erdverschiebungen haben wir 4 verschiedene erdarten bzw sandarten.

vorgestern biken , leider bei den fotos einen farbfilter drüber gehabt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das erste von gestern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Tagebuch! das ist ja wohl klar oder? So viel wie da rein geschrieben wird...
Zum letzten Bild:
Meine Ma würde mich noch einmal durch die ganze Stadt jagen, wenn ich mit solchen Klamotten nach Hause kommen würde.....

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Tagebuch! das ist ja wohl klar oder? So viel wie da rein geschrieben wird...
> Zum letzten Bild:
> Meine Ma würde mich noch einmal durch die ganze Stadt jagen, wenn ich mit solchen Klamotten nach Hause kommen würde.....
> 
> ...




ok gibts Tagebuch, bezüglich klamotten, meine ma machts net sauber sondern ich, will meine klamotten ja nicht erst am we sauber haben 

p.s. ich hatte auch schon dreckigere klamotten


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Meine Ma würde mich noch einmal durch die ganze Stadt jagen, wenn ich mit solchen Klamotten nach Hause kommen würde.....


Nur durch EINE ganze Stadt!? .


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne, gleich durchs Sonnensystem

Irgendwie habe ich atm kein Bock zum biekn, 1.Nervt mich das Wetter(Regen, Regen und massenhaft Wolken bei 5°C) und 2. habe ich keinen Bock immer alleine rumzudödeln oder mit son paar Schlaftabletten().
Also, wer hier in den nächsten 2 Wochen in die Nähe von Hamburg kommt, bitte melden

Hab mal 2pics von meinen Zusatzlämpchen angehängt. Die haben 15 LUX und die gabs vor einiger Zeit billig bei Aldi oder so.
Sind nicht das dollste, helfen aber meinen Funzellampen von der Stange ein bissl


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

solange ich die wohnung nicht einsaue ist das bei mir ok


----------



## Fabian (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei mir auch,nur auf dem Rückweg von einem Trail muss man über einen Feldweg,da muss man aufpassen wegen der Hundes....e


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

...cheiß...
die meinst du, ne
Ich hasse es auch, wenn man auf nem normalen Weg, wo täglich leute spazieren gehen und manche Fahrradfahren, du immer ihre Hunde sch...en lassen müssen, nur weiul es ja ein Sandweg ist


----------



## overkill_KA (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> optich finde ich das sehr sehr geil
> hast du vllt auch noch einen anderen linbk mit der ausstatung?



ja ! Hier 

@ l0cke : 

ja ich bin am überlegen mir das Merida HIER zu holen und DIESE Gabel dran zu machen  Evtl auch die Recon mal schauen wie es mit dem Geld steht.

Greets


----------



## L0cke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

blos nicht, damit begibst du dich in Lebensgefahr wenn du die Gabel mit 130mm laufen lässt, der Rahmen ist für 85mm ausgelegt, 100m dürfte er noch verkraften, aber  130mm sind eindeutig zu viel, da hast du einen extrem flachen Lenkwinkel und das fährt sich beschissen, auserdem bricht dir da mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit der Rahmen am Steuerrohr weg, auch wenn du keine großen Sachen machst.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> blos nicht, damit begibst du dich in Lebensgefahr wenn du die Gabel mit 130mm laufen lässt, der Rahmen ist für 85mm ausgelegt, 100m dürfte er noch verkraften, aber  130mm sind eindeutig zu viel, da hast du einen extrem flachen Lenkwinkel und das fährt sich beschissen, auserdem bricht dir da mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit der Rahmen am Steuerrohr weg, auch wenn du keine großen Sachen machst.





Ah OK gut das ich das jetzt weiss 

Was haltest du von dem Poison?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das wetter ist noch immer
Und meine Laune generell im Arsch, also werde ich heute nicht mehr biken gehen

Ich erinnere:


Bloemfontein schrieb:


> [...]
> Irgendwie habe ich atm kein Bock zum biekn, 1.Nervt mich das Wetter(Regen, Regen und massenhaft Wolken bei 5°C) und 2. habe ich keinen Bock immer alleine rumzudödeln oder mit son paar Schlaftabletten().
> Also, wer hier in den nächsten 2 Wochen in die Nähe von Hamburg kommt, bitte melden
> [...]


----------



## roadgecko (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das wetter ist noch immer
> Und meine Laune generell im Arsch, also werde ich heute nicht mehr biken gehen
> 
> Ich erinnere:



So siehts aus. Wenigstens war gestern noch ne kleine Testfahrt drin. Die Bremse (V-Brake) zieht nun wie die Hölle


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich war gestern Spätnachmittag noch unterwegs. Nun ja so viel Gas gegeben und ruckig geschaltet, das mir knapp 13km von zuhause und dem nächsten Fahrradladen die Kette gerissen ist -.-.
Naja wer sein Bike liebt der schiebt .


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Spätnachmittag noch unterwegs. Nun ja so viel Gas gegeben und ruckig geschaltet, das mir knapp 13km von zuhause und dem nächsten Fahrradladen die Kette gerissen ist -.-.


oh, so ne sch_eiße


nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja wer sein Bike liebt der schiebt .


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

war heute protektoren+helm kaufen
helm ist nen o'neal fury in schwarz/rot geworden also passend zu meinem bike
für den oberkörper eine axo protektor-weste ka welche genau
und für beine und arme auch was von o'neal
alles zusammen ca 270€


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Helm ist mal richtig geil. Mit so einem durch die Stadt und du hast alle Blicke bei dir. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> war heute protektoren+helm kaufen
> helm ist nen o'neal fury in schwarz/rot geworden also passend zu meinem bike
> für den oberkörper eine axo protektor-weste ka welche genau
> und für beine und arme auch was von o'neal
> alles zusammen ca 270€



Fährst du Freeride oder Downhill?
Oder wozu der Helm?


----------



## roadgecko (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin am überlegen, mir diesen Shuh zu kaufen. Wenn da nicht immer das liebe Geld währe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Fährst du Freeride oder Downhill?
> Oder wozu der Helm?


Freeride
hoffe aber das ich den helm und die protektoren nie oder möglichst selten wirklich brauche


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe es endlich geschafft, mit Sesfontain biken zu gehen.
ich bin 24km gefahren und wenn er zuhause ist, ist er 32km gefahren. hat echt spaß gemacht, auch die teilweisige schlammschalcht. bilder vom schlamm habe ich nicht und von hose und bike, da die karte voll war.

Angehängt habe ich nur meine absoluten Favoriten.
In einem anderen Post häng ich sie noch mal kleiner an, um sie direkt einzubinden
2 Videos haben wir auch gemacht, allerdings ist die Qualität echt total mies
Vielleicht gibts die mal bei YouTube, sind aber eig. nicht besonders dolle


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

War heute auch mal unterwegs.
Nen bisschen Querfeldein, da ich (leider) meinem orientierungssinn vertraut hab .

Quali ist nicht sooo toll, weil ich nur mein N95 dabei hatte.

Das war witzig als ich wieder auf Asphalt kam, da flog der ganze rotz weg .


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du bist ein Mann, wir Männe4r haben ja wohl einen orientierungssinn


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Du bist ein Mann, wir Männe4r haben ja wohl einen orientierungssinn


Nunja.
Auf google Earth sah es erst so aus als wäre da ein weg. Nur leider habe ich ihn dann später als Bach identifiziert .
Der Rest ging ja gut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nfsgame
Das sieht ja mal richtig eklig aus! Aber iwie auch richtig schön.

@Bloemfontein
Die letzten beiden Bilder sind richtig gut geworden! 

War heute leider nicht biken. Ich muss eine ironisch/satirische Rede machen.
Dafür geht es Morgen mit'm Bike mal wieder zur Schule. Hoffentlich wird mein Bike nicht auch geklaut.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achja, du bist ja kein niedersachse
danke, das waren auch bildchen für den DI-Fred

@nfsgame:
ich habe dich bei svz mal eingeldane


----------



## roadgecko (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> Das sieht ja mal richtig eklig aus! Aber iwie auch richtig schön.
> 
> @Bloemfontein
> ...



Dafür stelle ich mein Fahhrad immer in die 200meter weiter gelegene Wohnsiedlung plus ein "gesundes" schloß bieten da schon Sicherheit. 
Aber 100 % sicher ist man nie. Denn jedes Schloß geht auch (ohne schlüssel) auf.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich nutze zwei dicke Schlösser und schließe damit beide Räder und Rahmen an, aber in letzter Zeit wurden öfters einige Bikes an meiner Schule geklaut. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich nutze zwei dicke Schlösser und schließe damit beide Räder und Rahmen an, aber in letzter Zeit wurden öfters einige Bikes an meiner Schule geklaut.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Die meißten Diebe benutzen ja nur kleines Werkzeug ist ja logisch. Und je dicker das Schloß ist desto länger dauert es ja dann halt. 

Aber mit nem richtig fetten Bolzenschneider (der nicht unter die Jacke passt ) sind die auch in ein paar Sekunden auf (sowas zb. Bolzenschneider 900 mm, www.J-KesselShop.de ) 

Halt nur nicht mit dem kleinen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZZIyC7jMeQo&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZZIyC7jMeQo&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Das ist glaube ich noch nichtmal die 900mm Version


----------



## L0cke (29. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ah OK gut das ich das jetzt weiss
> 
> Was haltest du von dem Poison?



das was gepostet wurde?, ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel, ich würde mir lieber was selber zusammenbauen, bzw mir was zusammenbauen lasssen (mach ich für euch wenn gewünscht ) da hat man wesentlich bessere qualität wenn man weiß wie man was einkaugfen muss. 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> War heute leider nicht biken. Ich muss eine ironisch/satirische Rede machen.
> Dafür geht es Morgen mit'm Bike mal wieder zur Schule. Hoffentlich wird mein Bike nicht auch geklaut.
> lg
> Nichtraucher91





roadgecko schrieb:


> Dafür stelle ich mein Fahhrad immer in die 200meter weiter gelegene Wohnsiedlung plus ein "gesundes" schloß bieten da schon Sicherheit.
> Aber 100 % sicher ist man nie. Denn jedes Schloß geht auch (ohne schlüssel) auf.



auf jeden Fall, und den geposteten Bolzenschneider bekkommt man recht einfach unter ne richtige Jacke, ich kenn den 

Ich stelle mein Bike immer beim Freund in den Keller,manchmal aber auch bei der Schule in einen "Geheimgang" also hinter 1000 Büsche, wer den weg net kennt kommt da net rein  



Hi, leute, nachdem meine Minute defekt ist, (was genau ist wissen wir noch nicht da endoskop defekt, wir denken Montagefehler) , und Gabelöl aus dem unteren Gewinde der Bremsenhalterung kam (extrem ungewöhnlich), bin ich nun auf einer Marzocchi 55 ATA unterwegs, naja, ans Flugverhalten muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, sind ja immerhin ca 500g mehr an der Front und das vor dem ersten Rennen   .

So wahren die Sprünge auch nicht so weit, auf dem mittleren Sprung den man auch bei Nässe gut fahren kann, sind gestern maximal 7 Meter drin gewesen (die übrigen 5-7Meter), wenns trocken wird, wird wieder richtig gerockt, dann sind auch wieder 10 Meter drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na, dann mal los. Wann machst du dein tagebuch zum Waldhessenpu-rennen auf? Bin schon ganz gespannt

Wenn ich ein besseres fahrad hätte, was lohnenswert wäre, zu klauen, würde ich das bei einem Klassenkamaraden in der nähe abstellen. und selbst da noch abschließen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so ich bin heile angekommen und zwar mit Bike!

@roadgecko
schickes How-To

Ich nutze ein Bügelschloss um rahmen und Hinterrad zusammen zu ketten und ein Panzerkettenschloss um Vorderrad und Rahmen zusammen zu schließen und irgendwo fest zu schließen.
Der Tipp das Fahrrad einfach dort hin zustellen wo möglichst viele Leute sind ist echt gut. Mache ich auch immer so.




L0cke schrieb:


> Ich stelle mein Bike immer beim Freund in den Keller,manchmal aber auch bei der Schule in einen "Geheimgang" also hinter 1000 Büsche, wer den weg net kennt kommt da net rein



Bei uns haben die Lehrer einen Raum in den sie ihre Räder stellen können. Allerdings weis ich auch aus erster Hand, dass dieser Raum zu guten Zeiten katastrophal überfüllt ist. 
Die Radständer für die allgemeine Schülerschafft sind teilweise auch sehr gut gefüllt. Da ist es manchmal echt gut erst nach der 8.Stunde Schluss zu haben.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (30. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> so ich bin heile angekommen und zwar mit Bike!
> 
> @roadgecko
> schickes How-To
> ...





Wat fürn How-To ?  Ich versteh grad nichts aber naja 

Wer sagt eig das man in Bochum nicht Mountain Biken kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (30. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja ich bin froh das ich mein Lakes los bin


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wat fürn How-To ?  Ich versteh grad nichts aber naja



War bezogen auf das Video.



> Wer sagt eig das man in Bochum nicht Mountain Biken kann



ich nicht, aber ich sage, dass man es in MD nicht kann.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (30. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Naja ich bin froh das ich mein Lakes los bin



Ja ich geh "erst" im August arbeiten (Ausbildung) und da habe ich kein Geld für nen 1000€ bike. 

Außerdem ist dieses Lakes schon ganz in ordnunge. Kenn auch nur das


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe es geschafft heuite doch noch so 17kkm zu biken
sogar mit kumpel


----------



## Fabian (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahr jetzt wo das Wetter so gut ist jeden Tag min. 16km,zur Schule
(hab extra wieder die Smart Sa drauf gemacht,die Albert sind sonst zu schnell runter)

Aber am Wochenende steht wieder was auf dem Plan


----------



## roadgecko (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt wo das Wetter so gut ist jeden Tag min. 16km,zur Schule
> (hab extra wieder die Smart Sa drauf gemacht,die Albert sind sonst zu schnell runter)
> 
> Aber am Wochenende steht wieder was auf dem Plan



16km das ist nicht wenig. Ich brauche gerade mal 4,4km (1 Strecke).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> 16km das ist nicht wenig. Ich brauche gerade mal 4,4km (1 Strecke).



Ähm doch?! 16Km ist nich viel! Ich fahre jetzt, nach Optimierung der Strecke, nur noch 18Km und ich finde es keines Wegs viel.
Im Übrigen kann ich Schwalbe Marathon Plus bis jetzt nur empfehlen! In der Stadt kaum Rollwiderstand und auch im seichteren Gelände noch brauchbar. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die wiegen 500g mehr als die Smat Sam
Die Sam rollen sehr gut,und haben gut grip(außer bei nässe im wald),da werden die aber eh nit gefahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die sind auch so gut wie unplattbar! Ich bin die letzten Tage mal mit absicht durch Glasscherben gefahren und nichts passierte. Reiszwecke... tzzz... Da passiert rein gar nichts! Da sind mir die 500g mehr echt egal.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die sind auch so gut wie unplattbar! Ich bin die letzten Tage mal mit absicht durch Glasscherben gefahren und nichts passierte. Reiszwecke... tzzz... Da passiert rein gar nichts! Da sind mir die 500g mehr echt egal.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Mit 16 bzw. 18km meine ich nur das der Schulweg lang ist. 18 mit dem Fahrrad ist ja nicht die Welt 

Warum fährst du absichtlich durch glasscherben ? So billig sind die Schwalbe Reifen auch nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na um zu testen ob die auch halten was sie versprechen! Außerdem bekommt man bei einer Panne neue Reifen, wenn man auch Schwalbe Schläuche nutzt

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe heute mal wieder schöne 22km abgeradelt


----------



## roadgecko (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal wieder schöne 22km abgeradelt



Ich war heut mehr mit joggen beschäftigt. Aber immerhin 5km zum Dönerladen gefahren ^^ Und die hälfte nur Bergauf.


----------



## Fabian (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichraucher

Wenn ich dich verbessern darf,du hast auch noch einen 2ten Reifen

Also 1kg mehr,und das an den Rädern das merkt man schon


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das trainiert^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Also 1kg mehr,und das an den Rädern das merkt man schon


Joa das kenne ich .
Hab ja Vorgestern Bilder von dem zusätzlichem Gewicht reingestellt .


----------



## Fabian (31. März 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Merkt man vorallem wenn man Gas gibt


----------



## L0cke (1. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

da meine Minute den Geist aufgegeben hat, (näheres dazu später) arbeitet bei mir nun eine 55 ATA ,leider ist diese über 500g schwerer als meine alte Gabel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gibs eigentlich nen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen normalen Edelstahl Bremszügen und Teflon Beschichteten Bremszügen ?

Die normalen sind von Schimano die Teflon beschichteten von eXtreme (so eine art Hausmarke) und kosten beide das selbe. Welche von beiden soll ich nehmen ? Ich tendiere immo zu den Schimano Bremszügen.

EDIT: Hab jetzt die "normalen" bestellt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> da meine Minute den Geist aufgegeben hat, (näheres dazu später) arbeitet bei mir nun eine 55 ATA ,leider ist diese über 500g schwerer als meine alte Gabel



Ich glaube, ich stelle meins mal just for fun auf die Waage...
Mag wer wetten?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bin heut auch noch ein paar kilometer gefahren. Am schluß ging es nochmal auf die kleine Hald von man gut mountain Bike fahren kann.

Ich werde mal schau´n das morgen die Sonne besser steht dann kann ich noch andere und bessere Bilder posten, da dass aus nem Video ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gestern war ich gut 5km mit dem Bike unterwegs, nichts besonderes, da ich im kino war und heute auch n7ur 5km, da ich Holz gehackt habe und stick sauer war---> Holzhacken war die bwesere Lösung


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei mir in der nähe gibs nen Waldgebiet. Der Weg ist gut und es geht fast nur bergab  Da macht mountainbiken richtig spaß.

War schonwieder auf fast 45 km/h aber dann musste ich mal wieder wegen 2 joggern abbremsen


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe am Dienstag nen Rennradfahrer abgezoge, man war der angepisst. Die 2, die ich heute rund nen km begleitet habe, wollten das ich mitkomme, allerdings war der wind so butal,dass ich kein bock hatte


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich habe am Dienstag nen Rennradfahrer abgezoge, man war der angepisst. Die 2, die ich heute rund nen km begleitet habe, wollten das ich mitkomme, allerdings war der wind so butal,dass ich kein bock hatte



Ich hatte grad nen Mofafahrer mit (laut meinem Tacho) 20k/mh.
Aber bevor ich den überholen konnte ist der schon rechts in ne andere Straße abgebogen


----------



## Fabian (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sach mal färst du ohne Helm?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahre, solange ich nichts beosnderes mache auch ohne.
Aber ich fahre sowieso immer im wald auf flachen, ungefährlichen wegen
wenn ich mal zum wilseder berg zum richtigen biken gehe, dann nehme ich mir auch einen mit


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Sach mal färst du ohne Helm?



Seitdem ich Fahrrad fahre, fahre ich ohne Helm und lebe immer noch.
Ich kann derartige Fragen verstehen, aber nein ich denke immo nicht daran mir einen zuzulegen (kommt vil. bisschen komisch rüber aber ist nunmal so).

Außerdem fahre ich nicht so "gefährlich" das ich dringend einen bräuchte.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich glaube, man versteht, warum man ein helm tragen muss erst, wenn mal was richtiges passiert. mir ist auch noch nie was richtiges mit dem bike passiert, deswegen trage ich meist auch kein helm.


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich glaube, man versteht, warum man ein helm tragen muss erst, wenn mal was richtiges passiert. mir ist auch noch nie was richtiges mit dem bike passiert, deswegen trage ich meist auch kein helm.



Noch besser als nen Helm ist es die Augen offen zu halten und Unfälle zu vermeiden. Aber das geht ja nicht immer, sonst hätten wir ja auch keine unfälle


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Noch besser als nen Helm ist es die Augen offen zu halten und Unfälle zu vermeiden. Aber das geht ja nicht immer, sonst hätten wir ja auch keine unfälle


richtig
auch wenn ich mit offenen augen fahre, fresse ich abundzu mal sand


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> richtig
> auch wenn ich mit offenen augen fahre, fresse ich abundzu mal sand



Ja dazu sollte man noch seine Grenzen kennen und die Physikalischen Gesetzte dann frisst du noch weniger sand


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Zum Thema 'Helm tragen' zitiere ich mich einmal selber.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ach wie ich das Thema nur liebe.
> 
> Ich finde die Kampagne recht krass, aber ich unterstütze sie nun auch indirekt, seit meinem letzten Unfall.
> Ich hatte damals zwar auch keinen Helm auf und mir ist auch, zum glück, nichts passiert, aber ich denke mir es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können.
> ...



Seit meinem letzten Unfall trage ich auch immer einen Helm! 
Augen offenhaltn ist ja wohl oberste Pflicht im Straßenverkehr!!!

Und hier die Bilder dazu

*Bilder entfernt*



Ach ich hab heute in der Innenstadt mehrere Autos mit einmal überhohlt. 35Km/h standen auf meinem Tacho. Speedlimit war 30Km/h () und ich war auf'm Radweg...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bei uns in der straße(30 zone) bretter ich auch immer mit 38 bis 42 lang und überhol autos


----------



## Fabian (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würde trotzdem empfehlen einen Helm zu tragen,denn wenn du einen Unfall hast isses vielleicht zu spät einen zu kaufen.

Du kannst ach so vorsichtig fahren,wenn dir einer reinfaährt brignt daas auch nix.


----------



## L0cke (2. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich zeig euch mal meinen helm vom letzten jahr, da wisst irh warum man einen tragen sollte, und der ist nicht beschädigt weil ich nich taufgepasst ahbe.

@ nichtraucher, tippe auf 16-17kg


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ nichtraucher91

Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich kann die Bilder nicht mehr sehen. Wenn du auf diese Kampagne aufmerksam machen möchtest, verweise bitte auf das entsprechende Posting von dir. Danke.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin dir nicht böse. Ich habe eigentlich schon beim ersten Mal damit gerechnet, dass die Bilder rausgelöscht werden.

@L0cke
Ich nehme die Sache mit dem wiegen heute oder morgen mal inangriff.
Und zeig die Bilder.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Danke für das Verständnis  . Ich unterstütze das fahren mit Helm auch zu 100%, aber ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen, des öfteren diese Bilder zu erblicken.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kannst du mir erklären warum klutten?
ich finde das ist einfach die harte realität uns sollte deswegen auch gezeigt werden damit sowas so wenig leuten wie möglich passiert.


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Bilder wurden bereits zweimal gezeigt und irgendwann reicht es einfach. Dass sie die brutale Realität wiederspiegeln ist mir auch klar - und wie gesagt, ich bin derselben Meinung wie viele andere hier, denn wer ohne Helm fährt, riskiert sein Leben. Es darf ja auch gerne auf einen der ersten Beiträge verlinkt werden um die Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Für den Forenalltag sind die Bilder aber sehr krass und nicht unbedingt magenfreundlich.

Darum bitte verlinken, spoilern oder was auch immer - nur nicht permanent posten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So und was meint ihr, was wiegt mein Bike? hab es grade gewogen...
L0cke sagt 16-17Kg
Möchte noch jemand tippen?
Ich hab noch ein bild mit angehangen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> So und was meint ihr, was wiegt mein Bike? hab es grade gewogen...
> L0cke sagt 16-17Kg
> Möchte noch jemand tippen?
> Ich hab noch ein bild mit angehangen.
> ...



15kg ?!


----------



## Fabian (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du hast ja den kompletten Krimskrams dran,dickes schloss,die schweren reifen,ich sage 17 kg


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich schätze so auf 16-17kg 

heute mal wieder 22km gefahren ---> 13km den Eltern gezeigt, wo ich in der letzten teit bike, musste ich , 3km mit den kumpels dursch dorf gedödelt und 6km non-foot whelie geübt


----------



## roadgecko (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich schätze so auf 16-17kg
> 
> heute mal wieder 22km gefahren ---> 13km den Eltern gezeigt, wo ich in der letzten teit bike, musste ich , 3km mit den kumpels dursch dorf gedödelt und 6km non-foot whelie geübt



Ich bin auf 13km gekommen. Aber ich kam auch spät nach hause und bin mehr auf der alten Halde rumgekurvt ^^ Da kann man schon leichte Sprünge machen 

Und auf ner anderen Strecke hab ich nen neuen persöhnlichen Geschwindigkeits-Rekord aufgestellt - 50,2 km/h.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich mach immer bei unserm EDEKA im überflüssigen regenwassergraben sprünge
ich hatten beim non-foot üben sogar publikum drei kleine kinder, die mich voll angebetet haben


----------



## L0cke (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

heute 30 km NUR Bergauf gefahren aber der Höhenunterschied geht eigentlich, sind nur 400hm gewesen, dank Gegenwind, schweren Freeridereifen und dicker Gabel nur ein 24er Schnitt -.-


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

30km nur bergauf, na dann viel spaß
bei uns in der gegend sind 167m der höchste punkt, leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen tag gefunden, an dem ich da mal mit nem kumpel hin kann
LOcke, was schaffst du so an non.foot whelie?


----------



## roadgecko (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> heute 30 km NUR Bergauf gefahren aber der Höhenunterschied geht eigentlich, sind nur 400hm gewesen, dank Gegenwind, schweren Freeridereifen und dicker Gabel nur ein 24er Schnitt -.-



Nur  Bei den Bedingungen. 

Aber 30km und 400hm sind prozentual geshene nicht viel Steigung oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nein, da liegts du ganz richtig 
ich schätze auf 1%


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich will mal auflösen. Ich schaute also auf unsere Waage und dort stand der Zeider bei 20,5Kg. Vor entsetzen musste ich erste einmal lachen . Als nächstes nahm ich beide Schlösser und die beiden Schutzbleche ab und legte alles zusammen auf die Waage (die Trinkflasche hatte ich nicht mit dran). 2Kg. 20,5-2=18,5Kg. Da kann ich noch 1Kg für die schweren Reifen abziehen und bin dann bei 17,5Kg. Mehr kann ich (eigentlich ja das Bike) nicht abnehmen. Ich habe also ein Bike das im Alltag 20,5Kg wiegt und wenn ich alles abnehme und die Reifen wechsel (ist mir bei den Reifen ein viel zu großer Aufwand) 17,5Kg wiegt.


LG
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (4. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Paket von Rose Versand ist soeben angekommen. Habe erst Montag damit gerechnet


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was isn da drin?
nen neues rad oder nur zubehör

um mal auf das gewicht zu kommen
mein altes bulls wiegt etwas über 13kg und bei dem neuen bin ich nicht sicher tippe auf ca 14kg


----------



## roadgecko (4. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> was isn da drin?
> nen neues rad oder nur zubehör
> 
> um mal auf das gewicht zu kommen
> mein altes bulls wiegt etwas über 13kg und bei dem neuen bin ich nicht sicher tippe auf ca 14kg



Zubehör natürlich. Das günstigste Rad kostet dort ca. 1.600 € 

1 V-Bremse Vorderrad
1 V-Bremse Hinterrad
2 Edelstahl Bremszüge â170cm. und
10 Edelstahl Quetschhülsen. 

Ich denke das ich die Sachen morgen anbringen werde


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achso
hab mein rad auch bei rose gekauft
war eins von 2008 und habs deswegen für 1800€ und nciht für 2350€ bekommen
eigentlich bin ich mit einem limit von ca 1400€ da hin aber hab dann das schmucke stück gesehn und hab mir dann sofort gedacht "das muss ich haben"
schnell noch den vater überredet und schwups hatte ich ein neues rad


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, dass denke ich leider zu oft: Das muss ich haben. Vom Geld reicht das bei mir nie

Habe heute den ganzen Tag nichts anderes gemacht, neben biken, außer Essen, n bissl im garten/Haus helfen und langweilen. Dabei sind 53,5km rausgekommen. Alles nichts spannendes gewesen. Allerdings habe ich einen persönlichen rekord im Non.foot Whelie aufgestellt-----> 7m zimelich steil denke mal so 70°


----------



## roadgecko (4. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> achso
> hab mein rad auch bei rose gekauft
> war eins von 2008 und habs deswegen für 1800€ und nciht für 2350€ bekommen
> eigentlich bin ich mit einem limit von ca 1400€ da hin aber hab dann das schmucke stück gesehn und hab mir dann sofort gedacht "das muss ich haben"
> schnell noch den vater überredet und schwups hatte ich ein neues rad



Zufrieden damit ?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jo bin ich


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Dabei sind 53,5km rausgekommen.



Als Geschwindigkeit oder Tagesstrecke? Wenn du die als Strecke zurückgelegt hast, Hut ab 

Ich bin so langsam dabei, mir jeden Tag meine 25 Kilometer reinzuprügeln. Heute durfte ich am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie sich gute 51 Km/h für wenige Sekunden anfühlen - ein herrliches Gefühl, wenn auch stets mit dem gewissen Risiko verbunden.

Wie gut sind eigentlich diese Kalorien- und Fettverbrennungsangaben bei den günstigen Fahrradcomputern? Zumindest muss man ja sein Alter und Gewicht angeben.

Meinen Drahtesel konnte ich bisher nie richtig zu Geltung bringen. Damit dies ein Ende hat, habe ich am Ende dieses Beitrags mal ein kleines, nicht ganz so hochqualitatives Foto hinzugefügt. Wäre meine Spiegelreflexkamera nicht so sperrig, sähe das Bild sicherlich netter aus  So muss das Handy her halten.

Die dicke, schwarze Tasche vorne am Lenker ist üblicherweise mit Werkzeug für den Notfall gefüllt. Heute beinhaltete sie mein Handy, da ich an meinem Fahrradanzug keine Tasche hatte.

Das Reinigen nach jeder zweiten Tour hat sich bisher immer gut bewährt. Mittlerweile stelle ich mir vor jeder Fahrt einen vollen Eimer mit Wasser und etwas Reiniger samt Lappen raus, damit ich nach Ankunft das Schätzgen säubern kann. Das Wasser sieht danach wie Brät für Bratwürstchen aus


----------



## roadgecko (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Als Geschwindigkeit oder Tagesstrecke? Wenn du die als Strecke zurückgelegt hast, Hut ab
> 
> Ich bin so langsam dabei, mir jeden Tag meine 25 Kilometer reinzuprügeln. Heute durfte ich am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie sich gute 51 Km/h für wenige Sekunden anfühlen - ein herrliches Gefühl, wenn auch stets mit dem gewissen Risiko verbunden.
> 
> ...



Hast wenigstens immer genug zu trinken dabei 

Meine neuen Bremsen sind jetzt dran und ich habe für gleich ne etwas größere Tour geplant.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Wannseesprinter

Das Bild ist mit einer Handy-Cam gemacht???  Hättest du das nicht gesagt wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen. Aber Nokia halt....
Aber 51Km/h ist schon viel. Bin mal mit dem Crossrad von meinem Nachbarn durch die Stadt geheizt. 63,4Km/h... GEIL!


Mein Bike macht seit einigen Tagen komische Geräusche. Diese kommen eindeutig aus Richtung des Schaltwerks. So etwas wie ein sehr kurzes "Kilck-Klack", in sehr kurzen Abständen. Mit kleiner werdendem Ritzelzahnrad wird es stärker und auch leicht in der Pedale spürbar. 
Ich habe gestern die Kette gefettet, und die Ritzel und Zahnräder gesäubert, da diese (vor allem Letztere) sehr dreckig (dicke Schmutzschicht) waren. Es bracht allerdings keinen Erfolg. Hat jemand eine Idee? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hast mal geschaut ob die ketter irgendwo an der führung langschrabt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja habe ich. Das hätte ich ja mit rein schreiben können AMN:^^
Es schleift nirgends etwas. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Evtl. eines der LAger im schaltwerk kaputt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Als Geschwindigkeit oder Tagesstrecke? Wenn du die als Strecke zurückgelegt hast, Hut ab
> 
> Ich bin so langsam dabei, mir jeden Tag meine 25 Kilometer reinzuprügeln. Heute durfte ich am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie sich gute 51 Km/h für wenige Sekunden anfühlen - ein herrliches Gefühl, wenn auch stets mit dem gewissen Risiko verbunden.
> 
> ...


Strecke
GEschwindigkeit war gestern kein Thema. Viel zu viel Wind und ich habe eher auf Fun und ein bissl erkunden gemacht
Heute werde ich vllt. n0och mal rausgehen, allerdings sind mein ziel nur 15km, dann bin ich in diesem monat bei 100km(für mich viel).
km/h mäßig, da muss ich mal schauen, wann ich mal wieder high-speed fahren kann. im dorf schaff ich max. 45km/h.
Also muss ich etwas fahren, damit ich einen ort habe, wo man locker 60 schafft.
Aber es gibt solche Orte hier, auch wenn ich im vermeindlich platten Niedersachsen wohen. Muss ich mich bei den Eiszeiten bedanken, dass sie mir hier in der Nähe ein paar "Hügelchen" gelassen haben. Unteranderen die höchste Erhebung der Gegend, Wilseder Berg(167m, von mir ca. 20km mit dem Rad), und auch noch andere Erhebungen, wie der Flidderberg(107m, von mir ca. 5km mit dem Rad).
Ich will mich nicht beklagen. Außerdem gibt es hier noch die Seeve(leider hat Maps hier keine richtigen Ort gefunden) und ihr schönes Tal.


----------



## Fabian (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ist es besonders wenn du feste in die pedalen trittst oder wenn es bergauf ist?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die frage verstehe ich nicht 

wénn du meinst, ob ich viel in die pedale treten muss, weil es bergauf geht, ja. meine straße ist leicht. unsere hauptstraße geht vom einen zum anderen ende berauf oder ab und im ewald muss man auch die eine oder andere steigung überwinden
habe mal ein Bild aus'm wald, 1km von meinem Haus weg angehängt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemfontein
Er meinte mich wegen meines Problems

@Fabian
Da kann ich jetzt gar nichts zu sagen. Ich werde es nachher mal ausprobieren.

@nfsgame
Ich will ja mal nicht hoffen! Ich habe erst das Innernlager wechseln lassen und meine rechte Kurbel ist auch schon wieder locker gewesen. Langsam habe ich keinen Bock mehr auf mein Leichtgewicht von Fahrrad (hier fehlt sowas wie ein Destroyer-Smile...)

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nichtraucher91,

meine bessere Hälfte hat aktuell auch ein Problem mit ihrem MTB. Wenn sie bei einem bestimmten Gang ist, merkt sie dieses "Rattern" sehr deutlich in den Füßen. Das Fahrrad hat aber auch schon ein paar Kilometer hinter sich. Ich vermute eine kleine oder größere Umwucht an der Kassette (nennt man das so?) hinten. Zwischen den Ritzeln sind klar zu erkennende, wahrscheinlich beim harten Schalten entstandene Unregelmäßigkeiten zu erkennen.

Bloemfontein,

ich bin zwar ab nächster Woche auch in Niedersachsen, nähe Papenburg, leider aber etwas zu weit weg  Bist du die weite Strecke mehr im Wald oder auf der Straße gefahren? Wenig Steigung, was?

Ich habe erstmal mein Pensum von gut 75 Kilometer erreicht, bis zum nächsten Wochenende


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kassette wird auch Ritzel genant
Ich habe gestern auch auf eine Unwucht in der Ritzel geschaut, konnte aber keine entdecken...
Mittlerweile würde ich mir am liebsten einfach ein neues Bike hohlen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Bike hat die 450km Marke überschritten,
Kaufdatum 21.2.2009


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nicht schlecht für nicht mal anderthalb Monate!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (5. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin heute 20km zu meinem Bruder gefahren, und dann sind wir zusammen zur "EDG Mountain Bike Area" gefahren (EDG-Mountainbike-Arena :: Fotos, Movies, Facts rund um Bike-Arena und Bike-Treff) und haben dort nochmal über 17,60km gedreht  Also insgesamt 37,6km heute.

Ein nettes Bild aus meinem Video. Quali ist nicht sooo toll, da es ja halt aus nem Video stammt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu ein kleines Video von mir YouTube - EDG Mountainbike Area - Dortmund geht aber komischerweise nur, wenn man auf "HD" klickt 
EDIT: jetzt gehts auch wieder so, komisch komisch


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sauber die halde in deusen hab ich doch sofort erkannt
eigentlich richitg cool da
als ich das letzte mal da war war es aber zu matschig kann man jetzt vernünftig fahrenß


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> sauber die halde in deusen hab ich doch sofort erkannt
> eigentlich richitg cool da
> als ich das letzte mal da war war es aber zu matschig kann man jetzt vernünftig fahrenß



Alles Staubtrocken. Ich kann ja ma später nen Foto vom Fahrrad machen, das hat jetzt die Farbe "Halde Grey"


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das hört sich doch gut an
dann amch cih morgen mal einen ausflug auf die halde


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an
> dann amch cih morgen mal einen ausflug auf die halde



Wir könn uns ja mal irgendwann "zufällig" treffen


----------



## L0cke (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> heute 30 km NUR Bergauf gefahren aber der Höhenunterschied geht eigentlich, sind nur 400hm gewesen, dank Gegenwind, schweren Freeridereifen und dicker Gabel nur ein 24er Schnitt -.-





roadgecko schrieb:


> Nur  Bei den Bedingungen.
> 
> Aber 30km und 400hm sind prozentual geshene nicht viel Steigung oder irre ich mich da ?



mittlerweile was ich noch einen Grund warum es nicht richtig voran ging, da war eine heftige Erkältung im Anmarsch




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> was schaffst du so an non.foot whelie?



so was sieht doch immer Kacke aus, Manual ist viiiiel stylischer , und den schaff ich mindestens 150 Meter, beim no-foot-wheelie muss ich mal schaun, auf jeden fall mehr als 10 Meter

hab da auch nen Bild auf der Platte gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also ich will mal auflösen. Ich schaute also auf unsere Waage und dort stand der Zeider bei 20,5Kg. Vor entsetzen musste ich erste einmal lachen . Als nächstes nahm ich beide Schlösser und die beiden Schutzbleche ab und legte alles zusammen auf die Waage (die Trinkflasche hatte ich nicht mit dran). 2Kg. 20,5-2=18,5Kg. Da kann ich noch 1Kg für die schweren Reifen abziehen und bin dann bei 17,5Kg. Mehr kann ich (eigentlich ja das Bike) nicht abnehmen. Ich habe also ein Bike das im Alltag 20,5Kg wiegt und wenn ich alles abnehme und die Reifen wechsel (ist mir bei den Reifen ein viel zu großer Aufwand) 17,5Kg wiegt.
> 
> 
> LG
> Nichtraucher91



Na da war ich ja nahe dran, wolltest du eig ohne oder mit Zubehör den Gewichtstipp?



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> was isn da drin?
> nen neues rad oder nur zubehör
> 
> um mal auf das gewicht zu kommen
> mein altes bulls wiegt etwas über 13kg und bei dem neuen bin ich nicht sicher tippe auf ca 14kg



ja auf etwas über 14kg tippe ich



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> achso
> hab mein rad auch bei rose gekauft
> war eins von 2008 und habs deswegen für 1800€ und nciht für 2350€ bekommen
> eigentlich bin ich mit einem limit von ca 1400€ da hin aber hab dann das schmucke stück gesehn und hab mir dann sofort gedacht "das muss ich haben"
> schnell noch den vater überredet und schwups hatte ich ein neues rad



so einen Vater hätte ich auch gerne, ich finanziere meine Bikes alle selber (ok Rahmen wurden von Eltern bezahlt), was ich da reingesteckt habe will ich gar nicht wissen, wir haben mal in einem anderem Forum das Freeridehardtail durchgerechnet  und für den Wert des Bikes hätte ich mir fast eine MZ 125 SM neu kaufen können oO



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kassette wird auch Ritzel genant
> Ich habe gestern auch auf eine Unwucht in der Ritzel geschaut, konnte aber keine entdecken...
> Mittlerweile würde ich mir am liebsten einfach ein neues Bike hohlen.
> 
> ...



das ist nicht ganz richtig, vom Ritzel oder auch Ritzelpacket spricht man wenn es um Kassetten geht bei denen jedes Ritzel einzeln tauschbar ist also nicht alle zusammengenietet sind , findet man aber zumeist nur bei Rennrädern, bei MTB spricht man von Ritzel wenn es um EIN bestimmtes Zahnritzel geht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> das ist nicht ganz richtig, vom Ritzel oder auch Ritzelpacket spricht man wenn es um Kassetten geht bei denen jedes Ritzel einzeln tauschbar ist also nicht alle zusammengenietet sind , findet man aber zumeist nur bei Rennrädern, bei MTB spricht man von Ritzel wenn es um EIN bestimmtes Zahnritzel geht



jaja man merkt das du wieder da bist...



L0cke schrieb:


> Manual



Bitte Erklärbär spielen.



L0cke schrieb:


> Na da war ich ja nahe dran, wolltest du eig ohne oder mit Zubehör den Gewichtstipp?



Ist doch jetzt auch Katze wie Hund. Schmeckt vllt. anders, aber es ist eindeutig zu viel!

Fahren kann ich heute nicht wirklich, da mir das linke Bein weh tut. Warum auch immer.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> jaja man merkt das du wieder da bist...



XD, geh ich euch auf den Sack?




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> L0cke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Manual
> ...



bekommst die Erklärung in Form von einem Video, ich geh gleich raus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> XD, geh ich euch auf den Sack?



War das so eindeutig? Nene es ist einfach schön jemanden zu haben der etwas von der Materie   versteht.



> bekommst die Erklärung in Form von einem Video, ich geh gleich raus



xièxiè

(Weh es sagt jetzt irgend jemand was von wegen Forensprache deutsch)

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin zurück. Bin mal eben 45km gefahren 
Und Donnerstag gehts warscheinlich wieder zur EDG Mountainbike Area.
Schade das ich keinen vernünftigen CamCorder oder wenigstens das Geld dazu habe  

Der Camileo Pro HD von Toshiba würde für meine dienste voll ausreichen...


----------



## gdfan (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bin auch gerade 30km gefahren. Juhu endlich wieder da wo man fahrn kann (Bei Oma in der Rhön). Bin jetzt ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr gefahren
Leider ist es ja in Oldenburg so flach das amn die Kuh in 45km Enfernung noch sieht


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



gdfan schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade 30km gefahren. Juhu endlich wieder da wo man fahrn kann (Bei Oma in der Rhön). Bin jetzt ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr gefahren
> Leider ist es ja in Oldenburg so flach das amn die Kuh in 45km Enfernung noch sieht



Ich freu mich schon wenn ich wieder in der Bike area bin, da gehts imer  gut ab 

Und die Halde ist bestimmt 100m hoch

EDIT: Meine V-Bremsen von Shimano für je 6,50 € packen wie die Sau. Hat sich echt gelohnt, und für das Geld. Günstiger als Bremsklötze einzeln.


----------



## rabensang (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du hast bestimmt  noch keine ordentlichen Scheibenbremsen benutzt. 

Die Teile rupfen wie die Sau.


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt  noch keine ordentlichen Scheibenbremsen benutzt.
> 
> Die Teile rupfen wie die Sau.



Für meine Verhältnisse reichen ordentliche V-Bremsen locker.
Scheibenbremsen sind mehr oder weniger Spielerei


----------



## rabensang (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Aber eine schöne Spielerei

Der Umstieg auf Scheibe hätte mir damals fast einen Krankenhausaufenthalt beschert. 

Die Bremsen an meinem Ghost FR Northshore (RIP) haben noch mehr gerupft als meine jetzigen.


----------



## L0cke (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so nichtraucher, ein Manual ist ein Wheelie bei dem man nicht pedaliert, wird meist im stehen ausgeführt, da man hier auch länger auf ebener Strecke auf dem Hinterrad fahren kann.
Derzeit kann ich das aber nicht, da ich krank bin und das fahren im stehen zu viel Kraft kostet.

p.s. unten hat noch so ein Autofahrer die Vorfahrtsregeln missachtet  , wär fast in die Hose gegangen.


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1390


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> so nichtraucher, ein Manual ist ein Wheelie bei dem man nicht pedaliert, wird meist im stehen ausgeführt, da man hier auch länger auf ebener Strecke auf dem Hinterrad fahren kann.
> Derzeit kann ich das aber nicht, da ich krank bin und das fahren im stehen zu viel Kraft kostet.
> 
> p.s. unten hat noch so ein Autofahrer die Vorfahrtsregeln missachtet  , wär fast in die Hose gegangen.
> ...



Sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ach ja die von den Radfahren doch so sehr geliebten Autofahrer...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Keine Angst das war ein franzosisches Auto.

Da hätte das Auto verloren.....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nicht, dass es da Vorurteile gibt... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nein keine Vorurteile


Ich hätte diesen Sommer mal Lust mir ein DH Bike zusammenzuschrauben. Nur überlege ich noch welchen Rahmen ich nehmen soll. Der Preis solte nicht über 600€ sein.


Wer kann mir helfen.


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Nein keine Vorurteile
> 
> 
> Ich hätte diesen Sommer mal Lust mir ein DH Bike zusammenzuschrauben. Nur überlege ich noch welchen Rahmen ich nehmen soll. Der Preis solte nicht über 600€ sein.
> ...



600€ Rahmen oder gesamt ?


----------



## rabensang (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nur Rahmen


----------



## L0cke (6. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus



danke, wenn ich gesund wäre, wärs aber besser gegangen -.-



rabensang schrieb:


> Keine Angst das war ein franzosisches Auto.
> 
> Da hätte das Auto verloren.....



ich wollts net ausprobieren


----------



## Fabian (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich glaube mitlerweile wirklich das der mechaniker der am Acid dran war vergessen hat den Freilauf zu fetten,vom tretlager kamen heute meine ich auch Geräusche....


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gestern bin ich gesamt 66,8 km gefahren .
KAm mir irgendwie gar nicht soviel vor .


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich gesamt 66,8 km gefahren .
> KAm mir irgendwie gar nicht soviel vor .



Das hat sich Jan Ulrich auch gedacht (kommt von den ganzen Doping)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bin grade 35Km gefahren. 1:23h, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ~25Km/h. 
Am Anfang konnte ich noch mit 30-35Km/h durch die Stadt. Dann ging es in die andere Richtung und ich hatte richtig schönen Gegenwind. nur noch 20-25Km/h möglich. Wären einer kurzen Pause entstanden die Bilder unten. Nach der Pause hatte ich einen RR'ler hinter mir kleben. Irgendwann wusste ich nicht mehr wo es lang ging und habe kurz angehalten um danach hinter ihm her zu rasen. RR'ler jagen  wohl meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung auf Touren. Leider ist er nach dem nächsten Örtchen abgebogen und ich bin in die andere Richtung abgebogen, zum Elbdamm. Da hatte ich wieder vollen Gegenwind. und das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, dass ich von einem anderen Radler gegrüßt wurde. Und natürlich wird dann freundlich zurück gegrüßt. Kurz nach Schönebeck (Wendepunkt) hatte ich einmal mehr einen Ah-Punkt. Topspeed auf einer Ebene 48,7Km/h , automatisch Abgeregelt (von der Schaltung abgeregelt). Ich konnte Das Tempo auch eine Weile Halten bis zur nächsten Gruppe Rendner Radler. 
Daraus folgt auch die Erkenntnis des Tages: Ein anderes Bike muss her!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## B4umkuch3n (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wir könn uns ja mal irgendwann "zufällig" treffen





roadgecko schrieb:


> Donnerstag gehts warscheinlich wieder zur EDG Mountainbike Area.



können wir gerne mal machen
würd ja donnerstag ma vorbeischaun bin aber auf einer lan

sach ma gibts in der gegend um dortmund und bochum rum noch andere vergleichbare sachen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Ist es besonders wenn du feste in die pedalen trittst oder wenn es bergauf ist?



Hab das auf der Tour heute mal versucht, aber ich fühlte nie etwas in der Pedale. Dieses kurze "Klick-Klack" ist nun mehr ein Schleifen. ich kann aber nicht sagen wo, da ich es nirgends schleifen sehe. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gestern hate ich Topspeed 63,5km/h. Bei Bergab und mörder Rückenwind .
Die Fußgänger haben so schön doof geguckt und geendet hat es mit einer vollbremsung weil nen Treckerfahrer meine Geschwindigkeit unterschätzt hat und einfach rausgezogen ist . Bremsklötze haben aber gehalten auch wenn die dann nen Stück warm waren.

Nur hab ich jetzt Muskelkater in den Armen weil ich mein Fahrrad irgendwie gerade halten musste (der Rahmen ist ja nen bisschen krumm ).

Aso: Nen Klackern hab ich auch irgendwo. Ist mir gestern erst aufgefallen, nachdem ich die Schltung entkrustet hab. Mit Dreck isses wohl nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Bloemfontein,
> 
> ...



Wald und feldwege
schade. hätte dich gerne mal getroffen das papenburg etwas zu weit weg ist stimmt;(


Juhu, ich habe es endlich geschafft, zum Wilseder Berg zu fahren(@light-clocker: vllt. erninnerst du dich ja),
denn dass Wetter ist immer noch sehr gut.
gestern mit nem Klassenkamarad und kumpel(dabei sind auch die bilder entstanden) und heute mit nem nachbarn und kumpel.

Man kann da so geil biken. ich bin immer nur auf einer Seite ´runtergefahren, aber da für ist das hammer geil. Am anfang treten und dann immer ganz bissl und man fä´hrt locker 50, allerdings achtung!!!.
eine hammer fiese kurve, an der ich gestern im busch gelandet bin und schotter, schotter und staubiger sand. jumps sind hammer gut zu machen, da auf dem weg "hügel" sind, damit das wasser neben den weg läuft. mit meinem sch... Bike sind 3m Sprünge drinne(keine federung und nicht der stabilste lenker).

jetzt mal ein paar Daten zu meinen Touren:
6.4.09: 60,24km gefahren, 54,4km/h max.(nicht wilseder berg)
7.4.09: 35,03km gefahren, 54,8km/h max.(aufm Rückweg)

Nun habe ich die 510km für dieses Jahr geknackt.

Den rest lasse ich die Bilder sprechen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das letzte Bild ist echt gut xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, finde ich auch.
Gerade da, wo das stand, waren so schöne Stufen zum Jumpen. Dein 2. pic ist aber auch nicht schlecht. guter einparker


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das letzte Bild kenn ich . Das Schild ignoriere ich auch immer wenn ich eins sehe .

Werd mich morgen auch mal wieder aufs Bike schwingen. 


Mal ne Frage zwischendurch: Kennt ihr nen brauchbares, mobiles Werkzeugset. ALso eins was man ohne Probs im Rucksack unterbringen kann und wo alles benötigte drinn ist?


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> können wir gerne mal machen
> würd ja donnerstag ma vorbeischaun bin aber auf einer lan
> 
> sach ma gibts in der gegend um dortmund und bochum rum noch andere vergleichbare sachen?



Nicht das ich wüsste. Leider.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe immer mein taschenmeser und ein Inbusschlüsselset mit
Ein paar kleine schraubendreher können auch nützlich sein


----------



## L0cke (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

he nichtraucher, das letzte bild könnten die für ein produktfoto auf der herstellerpage nehmen 


p.s. ich musst grad schmunzeln wie ihr euch über 50km/h freut *ggg*

p.s.s. nichtraucher, wird das evtl etwas mit dem neun bike was ich zusammengestellt habe?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, ich bike noch nicht so lange und wohne im vermeindlich platten niedersachsen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> he nichtraucher, das letzte bild könnten die für ein produktfoto auf der herstellerpage nehmen



Ist leider ein wenig dreckig dafür^^ 
Kalkhoff stellt auch leider keine MTB's mehr her. 



> p.s. ich musst grad schmunzeln wie ihr euch über 50km/h freut *ggg*


Das tue ich aber auch immer. Schließlich regelt meine Schaltung bei 48,7Km/h ab...



> p.s.s. nichtraucher, wird das evtl etwas mit dem neun bike was ich zusammengestellt habe?


Mhhh... meine Ma lässt mich wieder zur Schule fahren, weil ich gesagt habe, dass niemand so blöde ist und ein 20Kg Bike mit nimmt das dann auch noch hier und da dickere Macken hat^^
Ich muss mal schauen was da geht.
Kannste mir noch mal alle Links geben per ICQ?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen was da geht.
> Kannste mir noch mal alle Links geben per ICQ?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




nach dem essen 

p.s. weiß gar netw o bei meiner schaltung "schluss" ist XD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja also ich musste heute die traurige Erkenntnis machen, dass meine bei 48,7Km/h schluss macht. Berg ab geht aber etwas mehr.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab das ´07er Scott Ransom 10 von nen Freund der ein Fahrrad landen hat für einen "Spotpreis" bekommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Lecker!
nutzt du das gute Stück auch aus?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja manchmal fahr ich mit zur Arbeit und auch oft am Wochende sind auch oft "Ausritte" drin


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> ja manchmal fahr ich mit zur Arbeit und auch oft am Wochende sind auch oft "Ausritte" drin



*Haben Will* Vill leg ich mir auch nen neues zu. Im August gibs ja Lehrgehalt ^^


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

na dann fang ma lieber jetzt schon an zu sparen das ist nähmlich nicht gerade billig


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> na dann fang ma lieber jetzt schon an zu sparen das ist nähmlich nicht gerade billig



Ja das Teil wollte ich mir auch net kaufen. Nen ordentliches Hard Tail sollte reichen so etwas zb.:

ready2bike Fahrrad Onlineshop: Marken-Fahrräder und alles Zubehör! Viele Angebote, versandkostenfrei! ready2bike.de: Cube, Giant, Assos, Northwave,... - Cube Mountainbike Acid 2008 7159


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja aber die Dart 3 ist nich so die hat auch nen Kumpel von mir drin gehabt und nach 3 Tagen ist der Verstellknopf abgebrochen


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> ja aber die Dart 3 ist nich so die hat auch nen Kumpel von mir drin gehabt und nach 3 Tagen ist der Verstellknopf abgebrochen



Jo dann kommt halt ne andere rein ^^


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ok so gehts auch


----------



## Fabian (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Aber tu bei dem Acid neue Reifen drauf,die Smar Sam sind nur was für die Straße.


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Gabel ist ja wirklich der letzte Dreck nachdem was ich gelsen habe.
Irgendwie zieht es mich zu den Rose bzw. Red Bull bikes. Weis auch net wieso.

Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad

Da taugt wenigstens die Gabel schonmal was ^^ Aber natürlich auch teurer.

Wobei dieses mir für den Preis besser vorkommt (hab kurz überflogen)
Cube LTD Comp black günstig kaufen im Online-Shop oder per Versand Händler Discount. Cube LTD Comp black billig bestellen, Kauf oder Verkauf.​


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja Red Bull ist auch gut davon hat meine Freundin  das WPS XR-500 da stimmt das Preisleistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## L0cke (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich möchte niemanden das Bike vermiesen, doch für das Geld bekommt man wo anders wesentlich mehr Bike fürs Geld als bei Rose, ihr stimmen für den Preis oft Teile nicht, aber das sieht man meist erst beim genaueren hinsehen.




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Lecker!
> nutzt du das gute Stück auch aus?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91





Basti0708 schrieb:


> ja manchmal fahr ich mit zur Arbeit und auch oft am Wochende sind auch oft "Ausritte" drin



 wo fährst du so (Gebiet)?



p.s. gestern neue Laufräder bestellt


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ich möchte niemanden das Bike vermiesen, doch für das Geld bekommt man wo anders wesentlich mehr Bike fürs Geld als bei Rose, ihr stimmen für den Preis oft Teile nicht, aber das sieht man meist erst beim genaueren hinsehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich auch schon gemerkt. Liegt höschtwarscheinlich an den teuren rahmen.

Wie findet ihr die Bikes (Auch in Bezug auf den Preis)

© CUBE-BIKES © LTD PRO 899,00 €

© CUBE-BIKES © LTD TEAM
999,00 €


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wieso bauste dir eigendlich nicht selber eins zusammen kaufst dir nen schönen Rahmen und gute Teile für 1000€ bekommste ja schon was gutes und hast dein ganz individuelles Bike


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> wieso bauste dir eigendlich nicht selber eins zusammen kaufst dir nen schönen Rahmen und gute Teile für 1000€ bekommste ja schon was gutes und hast dein ganz individuelles Bike



Wo bekommt man gute und preiswerte Rahmen am besten her ?


----------



## L0cke (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man gute und preiswerte Rahmen am besten her ?



indem man Leute fragt die sich etwas mehr mit Bikes beschäftigen, die können einen weiterhelfen, kauft man dann noch mit Köpfchen kann man sich mit 2-3 Gebrauchtteilen und Rest Neuteilen ein recht gutes Bike aufbauen 
Leider ist derzeit dazu aber nicht der (ganz) richtige Zeitpzunkt, da in vielen Läden die günstigeren Vorjahresmodelle ausverkauft sind.


@ Basti0708 ich bitte um Antwort meiner Frage. Wo/Gebiet fährst du? muss ja keine genaue Ortsbestimmung sein.


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

oft im Harz


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da würde ich auch gerne mal hin, allerdings mit nem besserem Rad
ich wollte mir wenn ein Cube Acid kaufen oder nen Canyon Yellowstone 4.0, allerdings reden einem hier alle immerwieder irgendwas an fast ujedem Bike schlecht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bloemfontein, du musst auch bedenken, dass z.b. L0cke etwas extremer fahrt als du und ich zusammen. Da ist es klar das er einiges zu nörgeln hat. 
Apropos Harz: da werde ich mich in nächste zeit auch mal blicken lassen

@L0cke
Kannst du mir sagen welches der beiden besser ist. Die Unterschiede sind ja nicht als so groß
ZR Team 6.0 FS 2009
ZR Team 6.0 2009

Evtl. auch das hier
ZR Team 7.0 FS 2009


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja klar, LOcke ist Mr.Extremebiker hier.
Für mich kämen nur die ersten 2 infrage, da sie die günstigeren sind.


----------



## L0cke (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

*rofl* 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gerne mal hin, allerdings mit nem besserem Rad
> ich wollte mir wenn ein Cube Acid kaufen oder nen Canyon Yellowstone 4.0, allerdings reden einem hier alle immerwieder irgendwas an fast ujedem Bike schlecht



ich würde das Acid nehmen, aus zwei Gründen, einmal es bietet mehr fürs Geld und zum anderen hat man beim Händler nicht gleich den Aufdruck "Versenderbike" was manchmal besser ist.

p.s. ich würd mit dem Bikekauf noch etwas warten, Fabian hat zur richtigen Zeit gekauft an der richtigen Stelle gekauft, und für sein Bike gerademal um die 550 euro bezahlt . (leider hat der Monteur bei der Montage etwas gepennt und wahrscheinlich Fett vergessen -.- )



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bloemfontein, du musst auch bedenken, dass z.b. L0cke etwas extremer fahrt als du und ich zusammen. Da ist es klar das er einiges zu nörgeln hat.
> Apropos Harz: da werde ich mich in nächste zeit auch mal blicken lassen
> 
> @L0cke
> ...




Also von ersten beiden würde ich zum 2. tendieren, wenn möglich würde ich natürlich das letztere nehmen .


Aber wenn möglich würde ich noch für ein Bike der >800 Euroklasse etwas warten, die neue Deoregruppe (und  besonders wichtig die Schalthebel) werden dieses Jahr deutlich aufgewertet ins Rennen gehen, aber bis die Gruppe an den Bikes zu sehen ist, kann es noch bis Juni/Juli dauern.


Bezüglich Locke ist extrem/nörgelt, ich möchte meine Erfahrungen in euren Dienst stellen,  weil oft wird das Bike von A-J gesehen, jemand der sich aber richtig auskennt sieht das Bike von A-Z  und hat öfteren auch Erfahrungen mit den Teilen gemacht  und das kann man nicht immer nett weitergeben , ihr müsstet aber mal in anderen Foren sehen wie manche auf ein Produkt verharren, da ist es manchmal so weit das die sich gleich mit digitalen Knüppeln schlagen.
Rose ist da so ein Fall von dem ich immer wieder abraten muss, fragt mal tBird was der für Erfahrungen gemacht hat und die gleichen Erfahrungen haben einige gemacht die ich sogar persönlich kenne.
Und wenn dann einer immer ankommt, ja Rose ist so toll blabla kann ich einfach nicht ruhig bleiben, bei deren Red Bull Marke stimmt einfach nichts so recht.
An einem 900 Euro Rad sind die sichtbaren Teile gut und wenn es dann an die kleineren Dinge geht findet man Teile die man normalerweiße an einem Bike für 500 Euro findet und das ist nicht richtig , da bekommt man wo anders ein viel besseres Bike .


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> *rofl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hälst du von dem hier © CUBE-BIKES © LTD PRO kostet ca. 899 €


----------



## L0cke (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

soll ich das Bike nur an sich betrachten, oder soll ich auch gleich einen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes dieser Preisklasse herstellen?


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> soll ich das Bike nur an sich betrachten, oder soll ich auch gleich einen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes dieser Preisklasse herstellen?



Beides, bitte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> *rofl*



Wat heißt hier rofl?!



> Also von ersten beiden würde ich zum 2. tendieren, wenn möglich würde ich natürlich das letztere nehmen .



Okay und warum zweites? 
Dass das dritte besser ist, ist mir auch klar. XT-Kurbel...blubblub...




> Aber wenn möglich würde ich noch für ein Bike der >800 Euroklasse etwas warten, die neue Deoregruppe (und besonders wichtig die Schalthebel) werden dieses Jahr deutlich aufgewertet ins Rennen gehen, aber bis die Gruppe an den Bikes zu sehen ist, kann es noch bis Juni/Juli dauern.



Würde wohl eh erst im September kommen oder es passieren unerwartete Dinge.



> Bezüglich Locke ist extrem/nörgelt, ich möchte meine Erfahrungen in euren Dienst stellen,  weil oft wird das Bike von A-J gesehen, jemand der sich aber richtig auskennt sieht das Bike von A-Z  und hat öfteren auch Erfahrungen mit den Teilen gemacht  und das kann man nicht immer nett weitergeben , ihr müsstet aber mal in anderen Foren sehen wie manche auf ein Produkt verharren, da ist es manchmal so weit das die sich gleich mit digitalen Knüppeln schlagen.
> Rose ist da so ein Fall von dem ich immer wieder abraten muss, fragt mal tBird was der für Erfahrungen gemacht hat und die gleichen Erfahrungen haben einige gemacht die ich sogar persönlich kenne.
> Und wenn dann einer immer ankommt, ja Rose ist so toll blabla kann ich einfach nicht ruhig bleiben, bei deren Red Bull Marke stimmt einfach nichts so recht.
> An einem 900 Euro Rad sind die sichtbaren Teile gut und wenn es dann an die kleineren Dinge geht findet man Teile die man normalerweiße an einem Bike für 500 Euro findet und das ist nicht richtig , da bekommt man wo anders ein viel besseres Bike .



Ich zweifle keines falls an dir. Du bist einer der wenigen, die hier mal klipp und klar sagen, dass ein Rad *#§!&ß% ist. Ich will nicht sagen, dass der Rest hier nur geistige Tiefflieger sind, sondern, dass oftmals (nicht immer!) einfach nur nach hoher Preis=gut, großer Federgabel/Dämpfer und Schaltwerk gegangen wird. Ich selbst kann mir mittlerweile meine Bikes auch schon selber eingrenzen, aber sobald es außerhalb von Shimano oder SRAM ist oder es um Steuersatz, Vorbau, Federgabel oder Felgen und Naben geht brauche auch ich deinen Rat. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

BTW:Ich hab nur 499 bezahlt

Also manche Händler sind aber echt,wollte der mir einen Servicetermin für den 1.5 geben


----------



## L0cke (8. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

neues Mountainbiketagebuch online




roadgecko schrieb:


> Beides, bitte



mach ich morgen

@ nichtraucher, ich will wie du auch nicht sagen das hier nur minifunseln am start sind


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Locke und all die anderen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fY24qc7woW4&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fY24qc7woW4&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## L0cke (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

lol, ich bin Genießer und Arsch


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> lol, ich bin Genießer und Arsch



Audi ?


----------



## L0cke (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja Audi S2 Avant in Silber http://www.ssip.net/upload/audi-rs2-avant-front-1_128.jpg leider immer noch nicht ganz einsatzbereit, fehlen noch 2 Teile (nochmal Danke an den Opa der mir das Auto angefahren hat -.- )


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ja Audi S2 Avant in Silber http://www.ssip.net/upload/audi-rs2-avant-front-1_128.jpg leider immer noch nicht ganz einsatzbereit, fehlen noch 2 Teile (nochmal Danke an den Opa der mir das Auto angefahren hat -.- )



Hat was


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> lol, ich bin Genießer und Arsch



lol is gut^^
ich bin Genießer und Mitaffe xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Heut soll es eig. zur Mountainbike Area gehen, aber ich habe Angst das es regnet und alles Matschig ist 

@ Locke wenn du dir das Bike anschaust währe ein Tipp gut, welches besser ist, und ob die überhaupt zu gebrauchen sind 

1.) © CUBE-BIKES © LTD PRO

2.) Canyon | Yellowstone 5.0


----------



## L0cke (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich wollte mit heute Abend das ganze in Ruhe anschauen , habe mir jedoch jetzt schnell Zeit genommen  .

Bei den Beiden Bikes würde ich das Cube wählen, es hat zwar eine etwas schlechtere Gabel, aber sonst sind die Anbauteile hochwertiger, eine Alternative ist dieses Bike, Kritik kann ich hier nur an den PZ-Teilen üben, besonders die Sattelstütze, da würde ich gegen was anderes Tauschen, z.B. gegen diese, würde auch etwa 200-300g sparen und du hättest durch das Carbon etwas Flex hinten welcher sich bei meinen Hardtail wirklich positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was meint ihr, wie weit könnt ihr fliegen oder seid schon geflogen?
Ach ich fang mal von Vorne an. Ich wollte eig. nur eine kleine Tour durch die Stadt machen. Stadtpark und zurück halt. Nach ungefähr 5km wollte ich in eine Seitenstraße einbiegen. Ich bremste etwas ab und legte mich in die Kurve. Nur leider war dort so eine olle Schlamkrikablubblub die mitten auf der Straße fuhr, denn schließlich ist der alte Ford Fiesta gut und gerne 3,5m breit! Also hab ich gebremst, dabei meine Vorderbremse "leicht" unterschätzt und bin über den Lenker abgestiegen. Rund 2,5m Flug. Die Autofahrerin schaute mich doof an und ist dann einfach weiter gefahren. Ich hab davon ein paar Schrammen und mein Fahrrad eine neue Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. Rund 30Mk/h und eine schönes schleifendes Geräusch. SHIT!
Zum glück arbeitet meine Ma gleich um die Ecke und ich konnte erst mal mein Bike begutachten. Linke Griff ist stark abgenutzt und das Schaltwerk ist in sich verbogen. 
Mein Händler hat natürlich beides nicht auf lager und es würde frühstens nächsten Donnerstag kommen. Es sei ihm aber verziehen, denn der Laden ist sehr klein. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wie weit könnt ihr fliegen oder seid schon geflogen?
> Ach ich fang mal von Vorne an. Ich wollte eig. nur eine kleine Tour durch die Stadt machen. Stadtpark und zurück halt. Nach ungefähr 5km wollte ich in eine Seitenstraße einbiegen. Ich bremste etwas ab und legte mich in die Kurve. Nur leider war dort so eine olle Schlamkrikablubblub die mitten auf der Straße fuhr, denn schließlich ist der alte Ford Fiesta gut und gerne 3,5m breit! Also hab ich gebremst, dabei meine Vorderbremse "leicht" unterschätzt und bin über den Lenker abgestiegen. Rund 2,5m Flug. Die Autofahrerin schaute mich doof an und ist dann einfach weiter gefahren. Ich hab davon ein paar Schrammen und mein Fahrrad eine neue Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. Rund 30Mk/h und eine schönes schleifendes Geräusch. SHIT!
> Zum glück arbeitet meine Ma gleich um die Ecke und ich konnte erst mal mein Bike begutachten. Linke Griff ist stark abgenutzt und das Schaltwerk ist in sich verbogen.
> Mein Händler hat natürlich beides nicht auf lager und es würde frühstens nächsten Donnerstag kommen. Es sei ihm aber verziehen, denn der Laden ist sehr klein.
> ...



Ich weis garnicht mehr, wann ich das letzte mal überhaupt übern Lenker geflogen bin.

Bin grad von meiner 20km Tour zurück.
30 % Straße
60 % Waldweg
10 % Schotter so oder so ähnlich war die zusammensetzung 

Ich bin froh überhaupt nen etwas größeren Wald in meiner nähe gefunden zu haben.

@ LOcke, Danke ich glaube ich werde mir im Oktober (u.a. Geburtstag) das Cube zulegen 

EDIT: Mir ist mittem im Wald die Kette abgeflogen. Wie meine Hände danach aussahen könnt ihr euch sicher denken


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich würde auch gerne ne Tour machen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne ne Tour machen...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ich habe grad per Google Earth 2 GROßE Halden gefunden 
Da werde ich morgen erstma hinfahren und hoffen das man da gut biken kann ^^

Freu mich schon


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wo is das?
in botrop?


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> wo is das?
> in botrop?



Ne in Herten "Zeche Ewald" war selbst noch nicht da, nur immer mit dem Auto vorbeigefahren, sah aber immer gut aus.

Ich muss ma gucken entweder bin ich morgen da oder ich bin morgen in dortmund im Bike Park (wenn mein Bruder zeit hat )


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich wünsche dir dort viel Spaß
Ich war heute nur ein bissl mitm fahrrad durchs Dorf, mit den Freunden und so.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Komme gerade von meiner kleinen Osterfahrt wieder. Sind 15,56km geworden. 
Das Wetter muss mer doch glatt ausnutzen und heute Abend nochmal Fahren.


----------



## nasserpudel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe vor mir diese MTB zu kaufen

KS-Cycling Mountainbike Coyote Alaska

da es wriklich preiswert ist.
hat einer villeicht erfahrungen damit?


----------



## L0cke (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

lass bitte die finger von so einem rad, die plastiklager werden nicht lange halten, und der rest ist auch so was von müll ...  , das bike ist wirklich eine gefährdung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Das Wetter muss mer doch glatt ausnutzen und heute Abend nochmal Fahren.


Genau. Ich schwing mich glcih auch auf meinen Esel .


----------



## roadgecko (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> lass bitte die finger von so einem rad, die plastiklager werden nicht lange halten, und der rest ist auch so was von müll ...  , das bike ist wirklich eine gefährdung.



Jop. Sag uns lieber ne Preisvostellung und wir gucken mal gemeinsam ein paar Bikes raus


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Irgendwo muss bei deem Preis ja eingespart werden. Nimm das bitte nicht.


----------



## Fabian (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das traurige ist ja das diese dinger in Tonnen verkauft werden,meist an noch jüngere,weil sie oft aussehen wie Mountainbikes,aber kein bischen welche sind.


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So hier mal paar Bilder von meinem Touren Bike und meiner Lieblingsstrecke. Beim Auto auf das Nummernschild achten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

G:AY lol

Hast Fat oder Little Albert druf


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Normale 2.25 Albert.


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

cool ich hab Nobby Nic`s  2.40er drauf


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hast du schon Pics von deinem Bike im Forum?


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja sogar in dem Thread aber ich weiß nich welche seite


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier ist das gute Stück allerdings noch mit Fat Alberts drauf

mann beachte meine coolen Foxsticker..muah


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Habs auch grad gefunden. 

Das waren noch geile Zeiten als ich mein FR North Shore noch hatte. Danke nochmals an den LKW Fahrer , der das gute Stück auf dem Gewissen hat. 

Von der Restwerterstattung habe ich mir das ASX als Tourenbike geholt. Falls mal wieder Geld da ist kommt wieder ein Freerider ins Haus. Eventuell selbst zusammen gebastelt.


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

FR Noth Shore das is traurig nen Bekannter hat das auch..
Aber als nächstes würd ich mir ein Scale kaufen denn ich werde in 2 Monaten schon 32..


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Alter Sack

Leider kann ich mein Hobby zwecks Geldmangel nicht weiter ausleben. Mein jetziges Bike dient nur für leichtes Gelände.

Das FR North Shore hab ich mir hart erspart. Der LKW fahrer kann von Glück reden, dass ich ihn nicht in die Finger bekommen habe. 

Trotzdem bleibe ich weiter überzeugter Ghost fahrer, obwohl Scott auch verdammt gute bikes bauen.

PS: Schnieke freundin hast du. Erkenn man zwar schlecht auf dem Bild...


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja aber alle 3-4 Jahre sollte es schon ein neues sein

thx bloß in unserer Beziehung kriselt es in Moment sehr


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das gibts in jeder Beziehung, da steht man drüber.

Wieviel musstest du für das Bike bezahlen. 

Ich bin froh wenn ich mir alle 7-8 jahre ein neues Bike kaufen kann.


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

normalpreis war glaube ca. 4000€
Ich hab aber für 3500€ bekommen weil ich den Inhaber von dem Geschäft gut kenne


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Glückspilz

Hast du eigentlich noch mehr Pics von deiner Freundin ins Forum gestellt, hab jetzt keine Lust zu suchen. 

Ich wär gerne der Inhaber solch eines Geschäffts.


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne hab ich nich wollte ich erst aber es hat einen Tag später ziemlich gekracht und so konnte ich leider keine schießen Die anderen Fotos sind noch au ihren Lappi


----------



## L0cke (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bin grad am überlegen ob ich die Bilder mal in meinem Tagebuch posten soll, was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mach mal 
ps.: schickes Bike hast du Single Speed


----------



## L0cke (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> normalpreis war glaube ca. 4000€
> Ich hab aber für 3500€ bekommen weil ich den Inhaber von dem Geschäft gut kenne



netter Preis, wenn ich denke was ich alleine in mein Hardtail mittlerweile gesteckt habe, wenn die nächste Woche rumm ist gehts auf die 5k zu 



rabensang schrieb:


> Glückspilz
> 
> Hast du eigentlich noch mehr Pics von deiner Freundin ins Forum gestellt, hab jetzt keine Lust zu suchen.



wo gibt es denn die Fotos 



Basti0708 schrieb:


> mach mal
> ps.: schickes Bike hast du Single Speed



ja ich habe unter anderem einen singelspeeder


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey einige Fotos gabs doch schon mal


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bei scharfe Mädels Seite 24


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ L0CKE : hast du ne Oro Bianco


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Willst du dein Ransom eigentlich verkaufen? oder das Scale bloß als extra dazu kaufen?


----------



## SLIKX (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Ransom bekommt mein Sohn


----------



## L0cke (10. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> mach mal
> ps.: schickes Bike hast du Single Speed





Basti0708 schrieb:


> @ L0CKE : hast du ne Oro Bianco



negativ, hast du das Gefühl mich gesehen zu haben ?

p.s. du fährst Jaguar?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ L0cke : ne aber auf ein Bild hast du ne Oro und die Gold ist das nicht die Bianco?
ja einen XKR


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> @ L0cke : ne aber auf ein Bild hast du ne Oro und die Gold ist das nicht die Bianco?



Nein , das ist eine Formula The One 

p.s. fährst du Jaguar


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja einen XKR
noch mit Solinger Kennzeichen (ich habe noch Letztes Jahr in solingen gelebt)


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schönes Teil. Ich muss hier mit meinen Swift rum düsen


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ist der Swift dein 1.stes Auto?


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nein mein 2.

Es ist aber ein Sport


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ohh 
ich weiß noch vor fast genau 10 Jahren mein 1. war ein 95er BMW 320i Coupe
wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

he Basti0708, das sieht mir aber nach einem xk8 aus, weil der xkr hat oben auf der motorhaube lufteinlässe .

Ich fahre Audi S2 bzw er steht, da Teile nicht rannkommen -.-


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So alt wie du vor 10 Jahren. Glaub ich.


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne das ist ein XKR mit ner normalen XK Motorhaube so wollte es der Vorbesitzer


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

andere Heckleuchten und ein Gitter hat er vorne auch einbauen lassen

der S2 hat doch 220-230PS oder?

@rabensang also bist du nach meine Berechnungen 21^^


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ach du bist erst 31, ich dachte 32


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne ich werde in 2 Monaten 32


----------



## roadgecko (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Warum schimpft sich der Swift eig. Sport, wenn er "nur" 125 PS hat ? 

@ LOcke ist der Fahrrad-Rahmen selbst lackiert ?


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Warum schimpft sich der Swift eig. Sport, wenn er "nur" 125 PS hat ?



Weil das Teil abgeht wie Schmits Katze. Da der Rally Motor aus der JWRC serie drin ist geht da was. In Kumpel hat den Fiesta ST mit 150 PS. Der kann grad bei mir mithalten. Durch den Turbo ist der Fiesta etwas besser im Anzug aber sonst naja.


----------



## roadgecko (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Weil das Teil abgeht wie Schmits Katze. Da der Rally Motor aus der JWRC serie drin ist geht da was. In Kumpel hat den Fiesta ST mit 150 PS. Der kann grad bei mir mithalten. Durch den Turbo ist der Fiesta etwas besser im Anzug aber sonst naja.



Wat fürn Turbo ? Der Fiesta hat von Werk aus keinen Turbolader falls du den meinst.


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sorry meinte den Fiat 500 Abbarth vom Kumpel. Der hat noch in bils dran gebaut und so kommt der auf knappe 150 PS. Kam auf den Fiesta, weil er davor einen geschrottet hatte.


----------



## Fabian (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ihr glücklichen,ich darf mich aufs Acid schwingen oder mit den öffentlichen fahren

@Basti0708

Willst du mir zufällig meine neue Manitou R7 sponsorn?


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> andere Heckleuchten und ein Gitter hat er vorne auch einbauen lassen
> 
> der S2 hat doch 220-230PS oder?
> 
> @rabensang also bist du nach meine Berechnungen 21^^



sind das die Rückleuchten ?

Nein, meiner hat in etwa 170, ist damals vom Audi 80 die Sportversion gewesen , hat übrigens einen 6 Zylinder und keinen 5er.
Hab ihm vom Onkel übernommen, ist mein erstes Auto



roadgecko schrieb:


> @ LOcke ist der Fahrrad-Rahmen selbst lackiert ?



Beide habe ich selber lackiert bzw bei dem Weißen habe ich den Klarlack abgeschliffen und Mattglanzlack aufgetragen, das Silberne ist komplett selber lackiert in einer Farbe die ich selber gemixt habe.



rabensang schrieb:


> Weil das Teil abgeht wie Schmits Katze. Da der Rally Motor aus der JWRC serie drin ist geht da was. In Kumpel hat den Fiesta ST mit 150 PS. Der kann grad bei mir mithalten. Durch den Turbo ist der Fiesta etwas besser im Anzug aber sonst naja.



es kommt auch immer auf den Fahrer an  , so hab ich schon mit unseren Seat Arosa (50PS) den CK Klee mit seinem 
3er GTI geplättet, da macht sich bemerkbar wenn die ganze Verwandtschaft Motosportverrückt ist und dies auslebt, lernt man richtig fahren


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> es kommt auch immer auf den Fahrer an  , so hab ich schon mit unseren Seat Arosa (50PS) den CK Klee mit seinem
> 3er GTI geplättet, da macht sich bemerkbar wenn die ganze Verwandtschaft Motosportverrückt ist und dies auslebt, lernt man richtig fahren



Nach dem Motto: 
*Fehlende Leistung wird durch Wahnsinn ausgeglichen!*
​


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto:
> *Fehlende Leistung wird durch Wahnsinn ausgeglichen!*
> ​



wuhahaha, ne bei mir eher durch fahrtechnik  , ich hab auch net so peinlichkeiten ausprobiert wie der z.B. die Handbremse in der Kurve ziehn, das hat der einmal gemacht und gut verkackt XD , hät fast mit drauf gehangen, bin dann vorbei und auf nimmer wiedersehen ....


----------



## Fabian (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ein bischen wahnsinn ist aber auch dabei,da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So ein Schnulli würde ich mit meinem Auto auch net machen.  

Den kleinen Swift hab ich mir geholt, weil eine Strassenversion des JWRC Models ist. selbst der Motor ist der selbe. Was man nicht alles als Rally fan tut.

Das Thema ist zwar Off Topic aber es muss sein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p9BJGqVzhuE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p9BJGqVzhuE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich musst mich grad weglachen , der Swift hat echt nur 148NM ??, da hat ja unsere XJR (Motorrad) fast genauso viel , da will ich gar net dran denken wie viele NM der Arosa hat, ob wir da überhaupt in den 2-stelligen Bereich kommen XD


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ich musst mich grad weglachen , der Swift hat echt nur 148NM ??, da hat ja unsere XJR (Motorrad) fast genauso viel , da will ich gar net dran denken wie viele NM der Arosa hat, ob wir da überhaupt in den 2-stelligen Bereich kommen XD




Ja leider nur 148NM, aber dafür geht er wie sau. Naja der arosa wird schon 101 haben


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe mal geguckt, sind 86nm eingetragen


----------



## rabensang (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Trotzdem langts zum fetzten und GTI Prolls ärgern.

Zurück zum Thema Bike: Kannst du mir ein gutes Freeride Bike empfehlen oder einen guten Rahmen.


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jup, mhh, ich hab da doch noch nen video auf der platte wo ich mit der kiste mit das erste mal alleine gefahren bin *g* ,mom

edit: mhh, kanns net finden, naja ich glaub ich mach mich in die federn.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab gestern überlegt, ob ich mir mein Bike nicht selber zusammen baue, nach dem ich mein Schaltwerk gestern abgebaut habe. Also an den PC gesetzt und bei H&S alles zusammengestellt. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich alles hatte aber ich kam auf 3000€... Damit bin ich wieder bei Kompletbikes mit Shimano XT Schaltwerk statt SRAM X.0 xD.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nichtraucher, ich würd ja mal gerne wissen was du dir ans bike schrauben wolltest *g*

p.s. guckt mal in mein mtbtagebuch


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wenn bei mir morgen die lan vorbei ist dann gehts auch sofort ne runde auf die piste das schöne wetter und die ferien ausnutzen.

habt ihr vllt noch irgendwelche coolen mtb videos die man sich mal anschauen könnte? finde das immer sehr interessant den profis beim fahren zuzuschauen.


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, kleine Bekanntmachung, ich werde wieder einige Kefüs bauen, und will hier mal nachfragen ob auch hier Bedarf besteht, es wird wieder Führungen für 1- und 2-fach geben, es gibt auch unterschiedliche leichte, je nachdem was ihr ausgeben wollt, die Führungen liegen dann Gewichtstechnisch bei 54-45g je nach Preis, bei den leichten Führungen kann man auch die Farbe der Schraube wählen.
Bilder dazu gibt es hier
WAs leichteres ist schwer zu finden .

Noch leichtere Versionen sind auf Anfrage möglich, diese sind aber dann noch nicht für 100% tauglich befunden, da noch an den Testbikes in der Probezeit.




B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> wenn bei mir morgen die lan vorbei ist dann gehts auch sofort ne runde auf die piste das schöne wetter und die ferien ausnutzen.
> 
> habt ihr vllt noch irgendwelche coolen mtb videos die man sich mal anschauen könnte? finde das immer sehr interessant den profis beim fahren zuzuschauen.



video.google ist dein freund 

The Collective extreme mountainbike

Seasons by The Collective [New 2008 MTB, FR, DH] - ?? - ???? - ???? - ???


----------



## roadgecko (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin grad von meiner 28km Tour zurück und habe ein paar Bilder auf Lager 

Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit habe ich übrigens im leichten Gelände gehabt.

EDIT: Hab grad noch im Internet nen schönes Fully gesehn.



> *Gabel*			Rock Shox Recon SL, 100mm, PopLoc, TurnKey, Lockout							*Dämpfer*			Suntour Epicon, Lockout, 165mm Einbaulänge							*Steuersatz*			Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert							*Vorbau*			Ritchey OE							*Lenker*			Ritchey OE							*Schaltwerk*			Shimano Deore XT Shadow							*Umwerfer*			Shimano Deore LX							*Schalthebel*			Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus							*Bremsanlage*			Hayes Stroker Ryde, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)							*Kurbelgarnitur*			Shimano M532, 44x32x22Z., 175mm							*Kassette*			Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-fach							*Kette*			Shimano HG53							*Felgen*			Alex EN24							*Naben*			Shimano Disc M525							*Reifen*			Schwalbe VR: Nobby Nic TC/HR: Racing Ralph TC 2.25							*Pedale*			Fasten Alu							*Sattel*			Scape Active 4							*Sattelstütze*			Scape Light							*Gewicht*			13,4kg



Für 1019 €. Ist der Preis bzw. das Rad ok ?
Soweit ich es beurteilen kann ist es schon ganz "ordentlich"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@roadgecko
Ich kann das Innenlager zwar nicht finden aber so eig. ganz i.O. für den Preis. 

@L0cke 
Ich setzt mich heute oder morgen noch mal ran.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@LOcke: Mir würden die Kefüs wohl eher nichts brigen. Ach, mein Fahrrad kann ich auch an einer Brpcke stehend ablichten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nichtraucher91: im fahren kann ich auch fotografieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute war ich nicht richtig biken, gestern so halbwegs. Aber dafür habe ich gestern mal wieder Fotos gemacht.
Habe auch mal ein Foto von meinem beim Biken meist getrunkenen getränk und meinem Freizeitrucksack gemacht.
Habe vorhin auch mal genauer das Fahrrad meiner Schwester betrachtet, ein Raleigh. Sie hat ne Shimano LX und ne lütte Raleigh-federgabel. Sonst habe ich nciht genau hingeschaut.


----------



## roadgecko (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @LOcke: Mir würden die Kefüs wohl eher nichts brigen. Ach, mein Fahrrad kann ich auch an einer Brpcke stehend ablichten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kleiner Tipp, anstatt den 17 Katzenaugen in den Felgen (4 Pro Flege würden gesetzlich auch reiche) kannst du dir nen Reifen mit Reflektor besorgen


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne, ich bin bloß zu faul die abzumachen, aber so ist nichts los, wenn mir mal welche kaputt gehen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @nichtraucher91: im fahren kann ich auch fotografieren



Die ersten Beiden sind mit rund 25Km/h gemacht und das Letzte mit rund 45Km/h
ich glaube das ist etwas mehr als 16,5Km/h 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich bin grad von meiner 28km Tour zurück und habe ein paar Bilder auf Lager
> 
> Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit habe ich übrigens im leichten Gelände gehabt.
> 
> ...




Was denn, das  Cube XMS 2008:

Für den Preis bekommst du schon ein hablwegs gutes Fully:

Ghost ASX 4900 2009 - Ghost ASX 4900 Ghost Fully Ghost Fullys Ghost 2009

oder du stellst dir selbst eins zusammen,.


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

aber das Ghost hat ne RST drin die sind doch ******


----------



## rabensang (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich weiss, das die Mist sind, für nen Einstieg reicht das Bike aber und ist im P/L Verhältniss Besser. 

Sollte aber nur ein Beispiel sein, um den User zum Weitersuchen zu animieren und andere Bikes zu zeigen.


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achso ich denk aber um halb 2e haste kein Erfolg damit


----------



## Majestico (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, da ich grad auf diesen thread gestoßen bin und ich auch mal gern im wald oder so unterwegs war wollte ich euch mein fahrgestell auch mal vorstellen. bild is im anhang. (ja ich weiß, es ist nicht wirklich besonders gut, aber für mich reicht es. fahre nur noch von A nach B.)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So L0cke nach dem du wohl die letzten Tage und Nächte kein Auge zubekamst, weil ich mir mein Bike selber zusammenstellen wollte, hab ich dir mal im Anhang ein Screenshot und einen verzipten Ordner mit allen Links angehangen. Ich hoffe es ist nicht ganz so schlimm

PS.: das ist natürlich nicht meine native Bildschirmauflösung


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab mir mal deine Liste angeschaut Nichtraucher, da fallen mir einige Dinge auf :
1. Laufradsatz, du brauchst einen für 6-Loch-Scheibenaufnahme, auserdem würde ich was mit Hopenaben nehmen, günstiger,leichter,haltbarer
2.Steuersatz, dasTeil hat keinen guten Ruf zu oft defekt
3. Schnellspanner, wenn es schon sein mus von Tune, halten besser, leichter und kosten nur 80 Euro, ist aber etwas overkill für dich 
4. Verschleisset, nimm wenn schon XT-Kassette und HG93 Kette, günstiger und haltbarer
5. Umwerfer, da würd ich was von Shimano nehmen, sind leichter.
6. Schaltwerk reicht auch Medium., ich denke du wirst nie eine 32zu44 Stellung fahren 
7. Sattelstütze, die ist sackschwer .....
8. ich würd mir nicht alles in einem Laden bestellen--->bracht man einen Kenner *gg*
9. alter 70 Euro wollen die, und dann ist alles noch nicht mal montiert oO---> würd ich mir von jemanden zusammenbauen lassen (L0cke )

@ rabensang in dieser Preisklasse kein Fully!!!


----------



## roadgecko (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab mich jetzt fürs Cube LTD Pro 2009 in White/Red entschieden.
Ich denke ich werde es mir für 899 € zum Geburtstag kaufen.

Für ein vernüftiges Fully sollte man doch schon mindestens an die 1.500 € ausgeben, und die sind mir doch ein bisschen zu viel. Und mit nem vernüftigen HT kann man auch genug Spaß haben


----------



## rabensang (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal deine Liste angeschaut Nichtraucher, da fallen mir einige Dinge auf :
> 1. Laufradsatz, du brauchst einen für 6-Loch-Scheibenaufnahme, auserdem würde ich was mit Hopenaben nehmen, günstiger,leichter,haltbarer
> 2.Steuersatz, dasTeil hat keinen guten Ruf zu oft defekt
> 3. Schnellspanner, wenn es schon sein mus von Tune, halten besser, leichter und kosten nur 80 Euro, ist aber etwas overkill für dich
> ...




Ich denke dass einiges von nichtraucher91 für seinen Gebrauch, etwas zu überdimensioniert ist. 

Das Fully war doch auch nur ein Beispiel....

Klar muss man mehr hinlegen wenn man das Bike richtig Professionell nutzt, aber für die Radtour sollte es reichen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal deine Liste angeschaut Nichtraucher, da fallen mir einige Dinge auf :
> 1. Laufradsatz, du brauchst einen für 6-Loch-Scheibenaufnahme, auserdem würde ich was mit Hopenaben nehmen, günstiger,leichter,haltbarer
> 2.Steuersatz, dasTeil hat keinen guten Ruf zu oft defekt
> 3. Schnellspanner, wenn es schon sein mus von Tune, halten besser, leichter und kosten nur 80 Euro, ist aber etwas overkill für dich
> ...



WTF?! 
1. okay, z.b.? möglichst bei dem Shop.
3. ich fand meiune ja schon overkill...
6. 44 Zähne vorne und 32 Zähne hinten? Wenn ja, dann willst du die Antwort eigentlich gar nicht wissen...
7. Die einzige die in den Rahmen passt.
8. ist ja nur ein test für mich gewessen und machen würde ich es jetzt glaube ich auch nicht mehr.
9. ja ne das war mir klar, dass das kommt
2/4/5. das kann ich ja nun echt nicht wissen.



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich denke dass einiges von nichtraucher91 für seinen Gebrauch, etwas zu überdimensioniert ist.



XìeXìe, aber stimmt schon.



Ich setz mich jetzt noch mal ran und dieses Mal Hardtrail und net ganz so krass.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Wetter is voll cool ich glaub ich schwinge mich auch mal wieder auf den Sattel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So auf ein neues. Ist diese Mal alles richtig? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schnellspanner fehlen  , auserdem reicht bei der kassette ein  11-32, du hast ja keine berge mit richtig extremer steigung 

das bike könnte man natürlih auch günstiger gestalten *g*


----------



## roadgecko (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bigyeti schrieb:


> Das Wetter is voll cool ich glaub ich schwinge mich auch mal wieder auf den Sattel



Ich habe auch meine 22km amgestrampelt


----------



## gdfan (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

War heute auch fahren. Bin mal auf den Kreuzberg (Rhön) raufgestramppelt. Das war sehr schön

Nur solche doofen Forstarbeiter mussten mal wieder ein Stück Weg blokieren


----------



## roadgecko (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit "Radon" Bikes gemacht ?
Laut Google soll der Service eher mittelmäßig sein aber die Bikes gut.

Ich wollte mir ja zum Geburtstag das Cube LTD Pro für 899 € kaufen.
Jetzt hab ich für den selben Preis das Radon ZR Team 7.0 FS 2009 gefunden und auf mich wirken die Teile hochwertiger.

Was meint ihr ? (Kosten beide das *selbe*)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Radon bewertungen 



> "Trekkingbike" Test 02/2009           : "sehr gut"
> "Bikesportnews" Test 01-02/2009    : "sehr gut"
> "Mountain Bike" Test 03/2008         : "sehr gut"
> "bike" Test 06/2008                        : "sehr gut"
> ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe auch schon überlegt. Das Radon ist echt gut in der Ausstattung. Das würde ich auch nehmen.
Service Habe ich Vorort bei meinem Händler. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin mal auf L0cke's Meinung über das LTD Pro gespannt. Das würde ich mir nämlich zulegen wollen wenn ich mal wieder Geld hab.


----------



## roadgecko (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf L0cke's Meinung über das LTD Pro gespannt. Das würde ich mir nämlich zulegen wollen wenn ich mal wieder Geld hab.





L0cke schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit heute Abend das ganze in Ruhe anschauen , habe mir jedoch jetzt schnell Zeit genommen  .
> 
> Bei den Beiden Bikes würde ich das Cube wählen, es hat zwar eine etwas schlechtere Gabel, aber sonst sind die Anbauteile hochwertiger, eine Alternative ist dieses Bike, Kritik kann ich hier nur an den PZ-Teilen üben, besonders die Sattelstütze, da würde ich gegen was anderes Tauschen, z.B. gegen diese, würde auch etwa 200-300g sparen und du hättest durch das Carbon etwas Flex hinten welcher sich bei meinen Hardtail wirklich positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat.



Aber wie gesagt das Radon hat doch schon die bessere Ausstattung. OVP liegt auch bei 999€.

Das Zitat von LOcke war auf das Cube und das Yellowstone 5.0 bezogen.

Außerdem ist das Radon über 1KG leichter.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

500g Gewichtsunterschied kann man der Gabel zuschreiben.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 500g Gewichtsunterschied kann man der Gabel zuschreiben.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Da ist was dran. Aber für den Preis stimmt eig. alles (Radon) 

EDIT: Ich möchte ja keine Schleich-Werbung machen, aber auf der Radon HP gibt es coole Wallpaper in einer Enormen Auflösung 
RADON BikesWallpaper


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Wallpaper kenne ich schon längst 


Ach ich hab auch mal wieder eine Liste


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (13. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also da ich eine neue federgabel kaufen wollte hab ich überlegt welche passen könnte und mich von LOcke beraten lassen.
Am schluss waren wir zwischen der Reba SL Dual Air und der Manitou R7 Elite.

Anscheinen ist die Manitou besser,deshalb würde ich vielleicht nochmal wegen der Gabel an deinem überlegen.

EDIT:Ich würde zu den Schwalbe Nobby Nic greifen,nicht zu den racing Ralph


----------



## SLIKX (13. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

musst mal_* hier*_ reinschauen


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Auf die Radons habe ich auch schon einen Blick geworfen, aber eher auf das 6.0er.
das ist ein bissl günstiger zu bekommen
@LOcke: was hälste von corratec-bikes(siehe das etwas andere tagebuchII)

Biölder von meinem Kurzurlaub hänge ich später an, muss(will) rasen mähen


----------



## Gutewicht (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey Leute,

Ich suche zwei neue Mäntel für mein Bike. Ich fahre 80-90% Asphalt bzw Schotterwege. Die restliche 10% sind Waldwege. Was würdet ihr mir so empfehlen? Das Bike ist übrigens ein Bulls Comp 5.8 (26" Räder)

Was ist z.B. von diesen reifen zu halten?
Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad

Wäre klasse wenn ihr mich ein wenig beraten könntet


----------



## roadgecko (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich suche zwei neue Mäntel für mein Bike. Ich fahre 80-90% Asphalt bzw Schotterwege. Die restliche 10% sind Waldwege. Was würdet ihr mir so empfehlen? Das Bike ist übrigens ein Bulls Comp 5.8 (26" Räder)
> 
> ...



Der Conti sieht schon gut aus. Hab auch schon überlegt mir den für den 2. Laufradsatz zu kaufen.

Eine (allerdings teure) Alternative währe die Marathon Serie von Schwalbe. Aber ob der Aufpreis lohnt weis ich nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Marathon Plus ATB wäre wohl die sicherste Variante die du kaufen kannst, ist aber auch, mit 1100g die schwerste...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SLIKX (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ nichtraucher91: wieso baust du es dir nicht selber zusammen da sparste 65€


----------



## Gutewicht (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ok schon mal danke, da ich mir aber Antiplatt (das Original von Proline) besorgen werde, ist die Pannensicherheit nicht so wichtig. Mir kommt es mehr auf geringen Widerstand auf Asphalt und ein wenig Grip im "Gelände" an


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich glaube im Moment nicht mehr daran, dass ich mir eines selber bauen werde. Wenn ich mir Eins selber zusammen stelle, werde ich wohl L0cke darum bitten es mir zusammen zu bauen. Jedoch glaube ich nicht da ran. Ich war ich heute bei RadMitte und die haben einfach nur geile Bikes!
Aber bevor in der Richtung irgendetwas passiert, muss erst mal das nötige Kleingeld her und dank meines letzten Unfalles musste ich grade erst 55€ blechen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich denke wenn ich mir nen neues Rad kaufe werde ich erstma nen Abstecher in ein Fahrradgeschäft machen wo nen "bekannter" arbeitet. Der bekommt 20 % auf alle Räder


----------



## L0cke (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit "Radon" Bikes gemacht ?
> Laut Google soll der Service eher mittelmäßig sein aber die Bikes gut.
> Ich wollte mir ja zum Geburtstag das Cube LTD Pro für 899 € kaufen.
> Jetzt hab ich für den selben Preis das Radon ZR Team 7.0 FS 2009 gefunden und auf mich wirken die Teile hochwertiger.
> ...



Das Cube hat bessere Bremsen und Anbauteile, dafür ist beim Radon die Gabel und der Antrieb besser, ABER das Gewiht vom Radon kommt NIEMALS hin, da wurde kräftig geschummelt, und auf die Bewertungen von Bikezeitschriften gebe ich auch nichts, die sind gekauft , das ist weithin bekannt, wer den Schaltunterschied zwischen einem X.9 und X.0 nicht erkennt muss Gummie auf den Fingern haben.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Wallpaper kenne ich schon längst
> 
> Ach ich hab auch mal wieder eine Liste
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



passt, jedoch reicht bei den Bremsen locker 185/160 , würde bie der Kurbel auch ne SLX nehmen, die wiegt kaum mehr als die aktuelle XT 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Auf die Radons habe ich auch schon einen Blick geworfen, aber eher auf das 6.0er.
> das ist ein bissl günstiger zu bekommen
> @LOcke: was hälste von corratec-bikes(siehe das etwas andere tagebuchII)
> 
> Biölder von meinem Kurzurlaub hänge ich später an, muss(will) rasen mähen



siehe auch Tagebuch 



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich suche zwei neue Mäntel für mein Bike. Ich fahre 80-90% Asphalt bzw Schotterwege. Die restliche 10% sind Waldwege. Was würdet ihr mir so empfehlen? Das Bike ist übrigens ein Bulls Comp 5.8 (26" Räder)
> Was ist z.B. von diesen reifen zu halten?
> ...



ich rate dir von den Reifen ab, bei Nässe sind die für die Tonne, nehm lieber Continental Race King 2,2 und dann die Prolineschützer



Gutewicht schrieb:


> ok schon mal danke, da ich mir aber Antiplatt (das Original von Proline) besorgen werde, ist die Pannensicherheit nicht so wichtig. Mir kommt es mehr auf geringen Widerstand auf Asphalt und ein wenig Grip im "Gelände" an



die Proline sind die besten Schützer für den Schlauch, da kommen die Schwalbedinger nicht mit



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Moment nicht mehr daran, dass ich mir eines selber bauen werde. Wenn ich mir Eins selber zusammen stelle, werde ich wohl L0cke darum bitten es mir zusammen zu bauen. Jedoch glaube ich nicht da ran. Ich war ich heute bei RadMitte und die haben einfach nur geile Bikes!
> Aber bevor in der Richtung irgendetwas passiert, muss erst mal das nötige Kleingeld her und dank meines letzten Unfalles musste ich grade erst 55€ blechen...
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



wtf, 55 Euro für ein Deore Schaltwerk + Einbau und Einstellung ???OO



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn ich mir nen neues Rad kaufe werde ich erstma nen Abstecher in ein Fahrradgeschäft machen wo nen "bekannter" arbeitet. Der bekommt 20 % auf alle Räder



na ob 20% in der Saison bei einem Markenbike drin sind wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Gutewicht (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> ich rate dir von den Reifen ab, bei Nässe sind die für die Tonne, nehm lieber Continental Race King 2,2 und dann die Prolineschützer


ok danke für den Tipp Wieviele Kilometer halten die in etwa auf Asphalt/Schotter?

Im Moment habe ich 1,85er Reifen drauf, passen die 2,2er trotzdem?


----------



## rabensang (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey Locke,

Was hälst du von der Firma Magura?

Ich suche FR Bremsen Gabeln und Dämpfer.

Bei Magur gibts ne schöne Wotan und als Dämpfer einen Hugin. Bei den Bremsen wollte ich auch gleich bei Magura bleiben.


----------



## SLIKX (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Hey Locke,
> 
> Was hälst du von der Firma Magura?
> 
> ...


dir ist schon klar das die Wotan 700€ aufwärts kostet


----------



## rabensang (16. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wer hat der kann. 

Nein ganz im Ernst: Ich möchte mir ein Bike zusammenstellen was in Richtung Freeride-Enduro geht und mit dem man Bergauf fahren kann.

Deswegen wollte ich mal etwas über die Magura Teile wissen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich bekomm echt das kotzen meine bremse(avid code) quietcht beim bremsen einfach nur schrecklich. bin jetzt ca 300km damit gefahren in der hoffnung das es besser wird, aber pustekuchen es quietsch und quietsch und quietscht.
was kann ich da machen? vllt mal andere bremsbeläge testen?


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schonmal die Bremsbacken gewechselt?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne hab ich noch nciht weil ich dachte das sich das ganze mit der zeit legt
naja dann muss ich wohl wirklich ma welche bestellen


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja das warn die Backen auch runter und es hat gequitscht
quitscht es bei beiden Bremsen?


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> Ja das warn die Backen auch runter und es hat gequitscht



Kann auch sein das Dreck drauf ist.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> Ja das warn die Backen auch runter und es hat gequitscht


hä? was willst du mir damit gleich sagen?

und ja ich meine das beide bremsen quietschen


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

musst mal schauen ob die sehr abgenutzt sind


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> hä? was willst du mir damit gleich sagen?
> 
> und ja ich meine das beide bremsen quietschen



Ich denke er meint wenn die bremsbeläge abgefahren sind fängt es an zu quitschen.


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint wenn die bremsbeläge abgefahren sind fängt es an zu quitschen.


Richtig


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

joa sowas hab ich mir eigentlcih auch gedacht wollte nur nochma nachfragen


da die beläge noch relativ neu sind und schon von anfang an geqiuietscht haben denke ich nicht das es daran liegt


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

oder du nimmst sie raus und versuchtst sie etwas zu reinigen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

werd ich morgen mal testen


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> oder du nimmst sie raus und versuchtst sie etwas zu reinigen



Genau. Meine alten bremsen haben komischerweise auch gequitscht.
Aber bei den Schminao Alivo Bremsen für 6,50 € waren sogar Bremsbeläge dabei 

Ich glaube es kann auch am "falschen" Winkel der Beläge zu Felge liegen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ist eine scheibenbremse
da sind die beläge glaub ich im 90° winkel zur disc und ich glaube nciht das man das verstellen kann


----------



## rabensang (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du kannst die Beläge auch rausnehmen und etwas rauh anschleifen. Das müsste helfen. Durch die raue Oberfläche dürfte dann nix mehr quietschen.


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

welche Version sollte ich eigentlich bei diesem Proline Antiplatt (Proline Antiplatt Pannenfuchs - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE) nehmen, wenn ich diese Reifen (Continental Race King Drahtreifen - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE) in der 26x2,2 Ausführung verwende?


----------



## Majestico (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ähm, ich hätte mal eine frage und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.

ich suche eine internet-seite auf der ich mir eine fahrrad-tour anzeigen lassen kann (ja, ich weiß, google maps). jetzt kommt der haken an der sache: start und ziel müssen frei wählbar sein. satelitenaufnahmen wären gut, sind aber kein muss. 

hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen

Gruß Majestico


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



McZonk schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> Das Auto kann einem eben nicht den Spass nehmen, etwas im Wald bei guter Luft umherzuräubern.
> 
> Bulls 8505 Disc Hardtail. Hat meine 70kg bisher einwandfrei gehalten, lediglich das Tretlager kommt jetzt langsam etwas lauter daher und die Bremsklötze sind runter :mad:


Probiers mal hier


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Majestico schrieb:


> ähm, ich hätte mal eine frage und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.
> 
> ich suche eine internet-seite auf der ich mir eine fahrrad-tour anzeigen lassen kann (ja, ich weiß, google maps). jetzt kommt der haken an der sache: start und ziel müssen frei wählbar sein. satelitenaufnahmen wären gut, sind aber kein muss.
> 
> ...




Bikemap.net - Your bike routes online

ist zwar nicht so ganz das was du meinst, aber hier sind eigentlich eine Menge an Touren drin.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Majestico (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

joar. das is schon nich schlecht. hilft mir auf jeden fall schonmal weiter. danke

aber so langsam bin ich mir gar nicht mehr sicher bei der sache. hab sowas noch nie gemacht. 
is ne ziemliche strecke die ich mir vorgenommen habe


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> welche Version sollte ich eigentlich bei diesem Proline Antiplatt (Proline Antiplatt Pannenfuchs - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE) nehmen, wenn ich diese Reifen (Continental Race King Drahtreifen - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE) in der 26x2,2 Ausführung verwende?





> 32-35x622


die erste Zahl gibt die Mantelbreite in Millimeter an. (hier handelt es sich um eine "von-bis-Angabe")
Leider ist bei den Reifen keine Mantelbreite angegeben, weder in Zoll noch in Millimeter. 
Da aber Google freund ist, weiss ich jetzt, dass es eine 50 (2,0) und auch eine 55 (2,2) variante gibt. Und hier kommt auch bei mir die Frage: Welches denn nun?! L0cke jedenfalls fährt die orangen. (s. HIER)




> 32-35x622


die zweite Zahl gibt den Felgendurchmesser in Millimeter an.
Die Antiplatt's die du dir da ausgesucht hast sind für Rennräder, also 28".
Du müsstest also 559'er finden. Ich habe aber auch keine gefunden, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um Bänder handelt, die du zur not auch kürzen könntest.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Majestico schrieb:


> joar. das is schon nich schlecht. hilft mir auf jeden fall schonmal weiter. danke
> 
> aber so langsam bin ich mir gar nicht mehr sicher bei der sache. hab sowas noch nie gemacht.
> is ne ziemliche strecke die ich mir vorgenommen habe



Ich benutze eigentlich immer Google Earth. Da kann man sogar die strecke messen


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Nichtraucher91

Vielen Dank

Dann bestell ich die orangenen (37-54x559). Die gibts übrigens hier:
Proline Antiplatt Pannenfuchs - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE


----------



## Majestico (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich benutze eigentlich immer Google Earth. Da kann man sogar die strecke messen



jo. danke. werds mir mal laden. strecke kenne ich ja. mein problem is der höhenunterschied. den habe ich bisher nirgends gefunden. is ja auch keine richtige radtour, also keine wo es schon ne route gibt. hab die selber geplant. muss unterwegs auch noch schauen wegen guter übernachtungsmöglichkeit. schaffe das bestimmt nicht an einem tag. wäre zwar schön, aber die geschwindigkeiten schaffe ich glaub nicht^^


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bikemap.net - Your bike routes online
> 
> ist zwar nicht so ganz das was du meinst, aber hier sind eigentlich eine Menge an Touren drin.
> 
> ...



Gibs ne möglichkeit die GPX datein also die GPS routen übers handy laufen zu lassen ?

Bei meinem Nokia 6220 Classic (inkl. GPS) finde ich keine möglichkeit.

EDIT: Die alte analoge version sprich ausgedruckte Karte wird wohl auch gehn


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey Leute, habe mal was hammergeiles gefunden, besonders ab Minute 1:40
HERE
und dann ist hier naoch das:
KLICK
Hämge gleich mal nochn paar pics an von mir gemacht


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hey Leute, habe mal was hammergeiles gefunden, besonders ab Minute 1:40
> HERE
> und dann ist hier naoch das:
> KLICK
> Hämge gleich mal nochn paar pics an von mir gemacht



Das 2. vid kenne ich


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also das erste is mal sowas von H A doppel M E R
Leider ist die Quali von zweite nicht so gut.

So gut möcht ich auch gern fahren können


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich auch. Erstmal kommt ein bessres Bike und dann wird gefahren was das Zeug hält und bis ich besser bin als locke


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hätt mal Frage, einfach so aus Interesse:

Wieviel würde ein halbwegs brauchbares Bike kosten, mit dem man kleinere Sprünge machen kann und ein wenig Downhill fahren kann?(Also nicht professionel, sondern mehr so im Wald oder mal in nem Bikepark) Muss nix besonderes sein. Würd mich einfach mal interessieren


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also, laut den Experten hier im Forum bekommst du ab ~700-800€ ein vernünftiges Hardtail und ein gutes Fully ab ~1200€
Musste aber mal warten, ob noch ein andere was sagt.
Ich würde dir das HIER emphelen, auf das habe ich selbst auch ein Auge geworfen


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

800€? Da hätte ich aber mit mehr gerechnet. Ich glaube da muss die Wakü noch warten und ich hole mir lieber ein gutes Bike

Oder meint ihr man kann aus meinem Bulls Comp 5.8 noch was machen? Zum Beispiel neuer Rahmen, Laufräder und ne gute Federgabel?

*Bulls Comp 5.80*
Herren 26 Zoll
799,00 € (UVP*)
• Aluminium 7005 Sloping Biaxial-Rahmen
• Suntour NRX-7000 XC Federgabel, einstellbar
• Integrierter Steuersatz
• Aluminium-Vorbau
• Aluminium-MTB-Lenker
• Magura HS 11 Bremshebel
• Magura HS 11 EVO 2 Hydraulikbremsen
• Shimano Alivio Naben
• Airline 1 Aluminium V-Felgen
• Tioga Factory XC Slick Bereifung
• Shimano Alivio Kurbelgarnitur
• MTB-Pedale
• Shimano Alivio Schalthebel
• Shimano Deore XT 24-Gang Schaltwerk
• 24 Gang-Kettenschaltung
• Shimano Alivio Umwerfer
• Velo-Sattel
• Aluminium-Sattelstütze
• schwarz-matt
• Bar Ends
Erhältlich in RH 17 Zoll, 19 Zoll, 21 Zoll, 23 cm
* Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers (inkl. MwSt.)


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> 800€? Da hätte ich aber mit mehr gerechnet. Ich glaube da muss die Wakü noch warten und ich hole mir lieber ein gutes Bike
> 
> Oder meint ihr man kann aus meinem Bulls Comp 5.8 noch was machen? Zum Beispiel neuer Rahmen, Laufräder und ne gute Federgabel?
> 
> ...



Verkauf doch das "alte" und stecke das Geld in das neue 

Ich würde auch gerne ein vernünftiges Fully haben, aber Führerschein, Auto etc. kosten auch geld.

Sowas zb. RADON BikesSwoop 7.0 *sabber* aber das gibs nur bis 20". Ich bin imerhin 194cm groß 

Das Stereo is auch col und gibs in 22" aber immer das Geld 
Stereo white 'n' black The One 2009


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also 2000€ hab ich jetzt leider au ned grad so rumliegen


----------



## L0cke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal Frage, einfach so aus Interesse:
> 
> Wieviel würde ein halbwegs brauchbares Bike kosten, mit dem man kleinere Sprünge machen kann und ein wenig Downhill fahren kann?(Also nicht professionel, sondern mehr so im Wald oder mal in nem Bikepark) Muss nix besonderes sein. Würd mich einfach mal interessieren





Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also, laut den Experten hier im Forum bekommst du ab ~700-800€ ein vernünftiges Hardtail und ein gutes Fully ab ~1200€
> Musste aber mal warten, ob noch ein andere was sagt.
> Ich würde dir das HIER emphelen, auf das habe ich selbst auch ein Auge geworfen



Nun ja, er will ein Bike wo er auch mal springen kann, und dazu ist so ein Hardtail wie von dir gepostet nicht gerade geeignet .
Wenn man günstig was für so einen Einsatzbereich haben will, muss man auf ein Hardtail zurückgreifen, für etwa 1200 Euro bekommt man da schon etwas gutes hin, wenn man selbstbaut/bauen lässt.
Bikepark würde das Radon spätestens nach nem verkackten  4X Gap in Teilen vorliegen.


@roadgecko ich bin 185 und fahre einen 17,5 Zoll Rahmen mit 44er Oberrohr  , für Tricks wie Backflip und richtig schönes Freeriden Ideal, doch wenns schnell wird, wird das Bike recht unruhig, genauso ist es eigentlich nicht so perfekt für Touren geeignet deshalb fahr ich auch einen recht langen Vorbau.

Was ich aber eigentlich sagen will, je nach Einsatzbereich nimmt man einen andere Rahmengröße, da sollte man nicht immer was  auf die Bike-Bravos geben.


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ok und was für ein Fahrrad wäre empfehlenswert, wenn der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Singletrails liegt?


----------



## L0cke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Ok und was für ein Fahrrad wäre empfehlenswert, wenn der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Singletrails liegt?



Wie gesagt ein Hardtail 1200 selber zusammenbauen, oder was feriges nehmen 

 Bike aus dem Allmountainsegement

sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis, der Rahmen hält was aus  steht 2008 drauf, aber hat sich ja noch nichts geändert Technikmäßig zu den 09er Bikes auser das die LX nun SLX heißt und die Kurbel anders aussieht

AMS 125 black anodized K18 2008

solange nichts kaputtgeht sind die Radons empfehlenswert, aber wehe wenn, denn dann sistzt man lange auf defekten Teilen 
RADON BikesStage 5.0


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das heißt also wenn ich was halbwegs brauchbares haben will, komm ich drum herum 1000+ auszugeben?


----------



## L0cke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Das heißt also wenn ich was halbwegs brauchbares haben will, komm ich drum herum 1000+ auszugeben?



auser evtl bei Hardtail nicht


----------



## Gutewicht (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ok danke, dann werde ich jetzt erst mal mein Bike ein wenig auf Vordermann bringen und mir dann etwas später lieber gleich ein gutes Bike kaufen


----------



## rabensang (17. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@L0cke:



Was hälst du von der Firma Magura?

Ich suche FR Bremsen, Gabel und Dämpfer.

Bei Magura gibts ne schöne Wotan und als Dämpfer einen Hugin. Bei den Bremsen wollte ich auch gleich bei Magura bleiben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ICh habe heute so 18km abgeradelt, ein großteil non-foot-whelie üben und der andere Teil lässig mit den kumpels durchs dorf, wobe ich von der pedale abgerutscht bin und mir diese volle kanne gegens schienbein gehauen habe. Der eine lacht erstmal und der andere sagt, als ich humpel: stell dich nicht so an, das tut nicht so doll weh, passiert mir auch mal.
Da dahcte ich nur mal wieder: socle är***e, wo wollen die sich dann wehtun, bein langsamen chilligen fahre oder beim GuildWars spielen

Naja, ein paar Bilder ahbe ich mal angehängt. VOm Bike, meinem schienbein (verdammt tut das weh, da hat man ja echt keinen schutz) und mir beim whelie.


----------



## roadgecko (18. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ICh habe heute so 18km abgeradelt, ein großteil non-foot-whelie üben und der andere Teil lässig mit den kumpels durchs dorf, wobe ich von der pedale abgerutscht bin und mir diese volle kanne gegens schienbein gehauen habe. Der eine lacht erstmal und der andere sagt, als ich humpel: stell dich nicht so an, das tut nicht so doll weh, passiert mir auch mal.
> Da dahcte ich nur mal wieder: socle är***e, wo wollen die sich dann wehtun, bein langsamen chilligen fahre oder beim GuildWars spielen
> 
> Naja, ein paar Bilder ahbe ich mal angehängt. VOm Bike, meinem schienbein (verdammt tut das weh, da hat man ja echt keinen schutz) und mir beim whelie.



Genau für solche fälle hole ich mir ne BW Kommandohose mit Gesäß und Knieverstärkung 
Und mit kurzer Hose werde ich wohl nur bei extrem hohen temperaturen fahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns ist es ja voll warm im moment und ich habe sowieso voll hitze

Morgen mache ich mal ein paar bilder und lasse mir dann ein neus Bikemvon euch empfehlen


----------



## L0cke (18. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Junge ist verdammt gut für sein Alter New Edit Video - Pinkbike.com




rabensang schrieb:


> @L0cke:
> Was hälst du von der Firma Magura?
> Ich suche FR Bremsen, Gabel und Dämpfer.
> 
> Bei Magura gibts ne schöne Wotan und als Dämpfer einen Hugin. Bei den Bremsen wollte ich auch gleich bei Magura bleiben.



Hi, die Gabel bin ich extra für dich Probegefahren , kleiner Scherz .

Die Gabel funst wunderbar, ist halt ganz schön schwer für den Federweg, solltest darauf achten was du fürn Öl drin hast, wenn du leicht bist solltest du 2,0-2,5er Öl verwenden, dann dürfte wenn sie richtig eingestellt ist die Perfomance stimmen.

Wir haben eine Magura Durin SL am Lightbike, als ich die auf Testfahrten eingestellt habe , muss ich sagen ist ne geile Racegabel, also Gabeltechnissch stimmts schonmal bei Magura denke ich 

Den Dämpfer bin ich persönlich noch nicht gefahren,deshalb wage ich mir kein Urteil zu sprechen, die ihn aber haben sind zurfrieden mit diesem Dämpfer.

Bei den Bremsen ist das so ne Sache, ich hatte früher Louis, Martas  und Julies, alle drei hatten manchmal mit Überhitzung zu kämpfen, trotz relativ großer Scheiben,(185/160 bei etwa 50-60kg)  die neuen sollen besser sein, ich bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren, da ich noch keine neuen Klickschuhe habe um damit das Lightbike fahren zu können (da sind die neuen Martas dran).
Die Gustav M soll sehr gut und vor allem standfest sein, jedoch recht schwer, da würde ich lieber zu einer Formula The One greifen, Avid Elixir oder Hope M4 greifen.

Aber was bei den Maguras wirklich ein Problem ist/war, ist das sie bei niedrigen Temperaturen ab ca -8°C wie ich sie öfters habe nicht mehr ordentlich funktionieren , wir hatten 2004 in dem Dreh einen Winter wo 1 Woche lang die Tageshöchsttemperatur bei -20°C lagen  da war meine Marta zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen , bei Bremsen mit Dot hast du das Problem nicht.


----------



## rabensang (18. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das ganze Zeugs von Magura soll aus der 2007´er Serie sein. hab ich ein gutes Angebot gefunden.

Ich hoffe doch , das die Gabel besser ist als eine Rock Shox. Ich wiege ca. 90kg. Deswegen brauch ich zähes Öl.

Mal gucken hoffe das klappt mit den Parts.


----------



## Fabian (18. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der junge hats echt drauf,nur ohne Helm mal wieder

Von dem wird man in ein paar Jahren wenn er so weitermacht einiges hören


----------



## roadgecko (18. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Der junge hats echt drauf,nur ohne Helm mal wieder
> 
> Von dem wird man in ein paar Jahren wenn er so weitermacht einiges hören



Ich habe mir die tage einen gekauft. Aber bin noch nicht damit gefahren, weil das wetter net wso dolle war.


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Tuste doch dir zuliebe
War eigentlich auf das Video bezogen


----------



## L0cke (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Der junge hats echt drauf,nur ohne Helm mal wieder
> 
> Von dem wird man in ein paar Jahren wenn er so weitermacht einiges hören





roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die tage einen gekauft. Aber bin noch nicht damit gefahren, weil das wetter net wso dolle war.



selbstverliebte sau  


*gg* , ist aber gut das du dir einen Helm zulegst, nur solltest du den IMMER beim biken tragen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schön, dass hier noch jemand hier der Meinung ist.
F...C...
Ach und wehe ich sehe keine Bilder zu dem... na du weisst schon.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> selbstverliebte sau
> 
> 
> *gg* , ist aber gut das du dir einen Helm zulegst, nur solltest du den IMMER beim biken tragen



Jo ich bin ja garnicht biken gewesen.
Nicht das du denkst ich hatte ihn nicht auf weil das Wetter so gut war.

Noch was, *g* Ich bekomme wohl das Auto meiner Mutter, dann ist ja villeicht Geld für ein schöns FULLY drin ?


----------



## L0cke (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Jo ich bin ja garnicht biken gewesen.
> Nicht das du denkst ich hatte ihn nicht auf weil das Wetter so gut war.
> 
> Noch was, *g* Ich bekomme wohl das Auto meiner Mutter, dann ist ja villeicht Geld für ein schöns FULLY drin ?



auto wird verhöckert ?


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> auto wird verhöckert ?



xD nein, ich brauch mir ja dann erstmal kein Auto kaufen und kann mir ein schönes Bike zulegen. Und nach 1-2 Jahren kann ich mir dann auch noch nen
"anderen" kaufen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mhh.. wart mal, du bist 16 und sprichst von Auto haben?! Ich bin 17 und will nicht mal den Lappen machen.

Ich war heute doch mal mit einem Freund unterwegs. Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung lag dann bei ihm 
"Phuuu... mit einmal warst du weg" 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mhh.. wart mal, du bist 16 und sprichst von Auto haben?! Ich bin 17 und will nicht mal den Lappen machen.
> 
> Ich war heute doch mal mit einem Freund unterwegs. Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung lag dann bei ihm
> "Phuuu... mit einmal warst du weg"
> ...



Die Zeit vergeht schneller als man denkt. 1 Jahr dann bin ich fast 18 und wir alle wissen ja immer wie schnell ein jahr vorbei geht 
Und außerdem habe ich ja dann wie gesagt mehr Geld für ein schönes Bike 

Das hier habe ich schon ein bisschen ins Auge gefasst Stage 5.0 2009


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was soll das eig.? Als ich Canyon in den Raum warf, wollten alle ein Canyon. Dann warf ich Radon in den Raum und jetzt wollen alle Radon? EY! Sucht selber! Nachher fahren wir alle das gleiche...
*welche Marke könnte ich noch in den Raum werfen?*

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was soll das eig.? Als ich Canyon in den Raum warf, wollten alle ein Canyon. Dann warf ich Radon in den Raum und jetzt wollen alle Radon? EY! Sucht selber! Nachher fahren wir alle das gleiche...
> *welche Marke könnte ich noch in den Raum werfen?*
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Bin ich nicht der gewesen, der RADON als erstes in den Raum geworfen hat 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit "Radon" Bikes gemacht ?
> Laut Google soll der Service eher mittelmäßig sein aber die Bikes gut.
> 
> Ich wollte mir ja zum Geburtstag das Cube LTD Pro für 899 € kaufen.
> ...




Seite 127 

@ nichtraucher91 nach dem PCGH-PC kommt jetzt das PCGH-MountainBike


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Haibike und Univega
ICh kenne auch ein paar(wenige)

So, ich wollte heute eig. mit Sesfontain lso, allerdings ist ihm am Freitag jemand in die Hacke getreten, jetzt kann er nicht ich habe mir gestern das schienbein mit blauen Flecken übersäht mir massenhaft krtazer zugezogen und mich mind. 2mal auf die schnauze gelegt und bin heute trotzdem unterwegs gewesen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Also meine Bilanz ist 21,6km neues Wissen über die Umgebung und ein paar Ratscher und Blaue Flecken mehr.Nun bin ich in diesem Monat(19Tage) schon 409,xxKM gefahren
Ich lasse die Bilder mal für sich sprechen.

@roadgecko: nein, nichtraucher hat das schon viel früher getan


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bloemfontein, du musst auch bedenken, dass z.b. L0cke etwas extremer fahrt als du und ich zusammen. Da ist es klar das er einiges zu nörgeln hat.
> Apropos Harz: da werde ich mich in nächste zeit auch mal blicken lassen
> 
> @L0cke
> ...



Post 1160 zu 1268. Spiel, Satz und Sieg

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So habe mal ne Frage, zu der ich auch mal 2Bilder angehängt habe und man die heutigen auch benutzen soll/kann/muss.
Ich für mich ein Hardtail empfehlenswert oder doch eher ein Fully. Und wie könnte ich mit nem Hardtail(*z.B.* das radon ZR-Team 6[7].0) springen?

Zu den Bildern: Solche Huggel und mehr doppelt so große springe ich gerne mal. MIt meinem Bike tut das höllisch im Hinterteil und inne Hände weh.


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Post 1160 zu 1268. Spiel, Satz und Sieg
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Naja ich bin aber ohne deine "Hilfe" auf die Radons gekommen


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also da brauchste sicher kein Fully
Wenn man springt sollte man auch stehen und gegebenenfalls den Hintern nach hinten tun.

Stell dich mal hin und feder mit den Beinen,du wirst merken

Also an deiner stelle würde ich auch jedenfall ein gutes hardtail nehmen,da du ja auch kilometer machst und das fully hätte ja nix zu tun da


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hättest du eine emphelung für mich?
Das radon sol man laut irgendwem in LOckes tagebuch nicht zum springen nehmen
Das Acid hat zu wenig federweg, usw.


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also das würde ich mal warten,Locke lässt sich ehute bestimmt noch blicken

Das mit dem federweg beim Acid ist wahr,aber das Problem ist das die Gabel nicht besonders ist,wird deswegen auch ausgetauscht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Canyon Yellowstone 4.0? is nicht unbedingt das beste, aber hat mehr Federweg als das Acid



Fabian schrieb:


> Also das würde ich mal warten,Locke lässt sich ehute bestimmt noch blicken
> 
> Das mit dem federweg beim Acid ist wahr,aber das Problem ist das die Gabel nicht besonders ist,wird deswegen auch ausgetauscht



Nimm aber auch eine die nicht zu groß für den Rahmen ist, sonst bricht er dir.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## B4umkuch3n (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich denke das man mit dem radon schon springen kann nur halt nicht so extem wie es mit einem guten fully möglich ist. es sollte mit dem radon noch ein fielfachse mehr von dem was du auf den bildern gezeigt hast möglich sein. da würde ich mir überhaupt keine sorgen amchen das es da nicht ausreicht. würde erst anfagen über ein fully nachzudenken wenn du ernsthaft in erwägung zihest häufiger im bikepark zu fahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, da sind laut LOcke aber die Anbauteile nicht so hochwertig
ich warte einfach mal bis der meister() was sagt

naja, ich harz will ich auch mal mit'm bike, da wir da sowieso mal wieder in urlaub hinwollten
ganz so extreme würde ich da eber auch nicht fahren


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ich denke das man mit dem radon schon springen kann nur halt nicht so extem wie es mit einem guten fully möglich ist. es sollte mit dem radon noch ein fielfachse mehr von dem was du auf den bildern gezeigt hast möglich sein. da würde ich mir überhaupt keine sorgen amchen das es da nicht ausreicht. würde erst anfagen über ein fully nachzudenken wenn du ernsthaft in erwägung zihest häufiger im bikepark zu fahren



Das ist aber auch alles immer kompliziert hier mit den Bikes 
Am besten 1 Für den Bike Park 1 Für die Straße etc... und gegessen hat sich die Sache


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

DER MEISTER SPRICHT ZU DIR BLOEMFONTEIN
Mensch ich springe auch mit meinem 20t Bike... bis jetzt is da auch nichts passiert!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch alles immer kompliziert hier mit den Bikes
> Am besten 1 Für den Bike Park 1 Für die Straße etc... und gegessen hat sich die Sache



Bezahlst du mir meine?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bezahlst du mir meine?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ömm.... Nein 

Am besten ich geh zu Fuß, gutes paar Schuhe und fertig


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also mit dem Canyon haste auf jedenfall"Versenderbike" draufstehen,und du kannst keinen Rabatt erwarten,da nur versendet wird,bis auf ein paar Express bikes.


Zur Gabel,die vom Canyon ist besser,aber wegen dem mehr Federweg machen die 2 cm den Braten auch nicht fett.

Also ds Cube hat auf jedenfall eine solide Ausstattung,das höchste war ein 60-70 cm Drop ins Flat,das Acid beschwert sich(bis jetzt) noch nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nmichtraucher: ich auch nur mrein lenker macht das nicht mehr lange mit, der war gestern 2x komplett lose
naja, ich habe ja garkeine federgabel


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich brauche noch günstige Stadt und LEICHTE gelände reifen. Reifen für schwere Gelände habe ich schon genug.

Washaltet ihr von dem hier für immer hin keine 9€ Bike-Alm - Michelin Country Rock 26X1.75 10026 ?

Sowie den schlauch Bike24 - Continental Unitube MTB 26 Schlauch alles 2ma ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Dinger sind doch assi schwer! und nimm breitere! je breiter desto geringer der Widerstand (es seiden du fährst rund 7-8Bar)

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind doch assi schwer! und nimm breitere! je breiter desto geringer der Widerstand (es seiden du fährst rund 7-8Bar)
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Breitere haben doch mehr oder nicht. Welche sind denn nicht assi schwer ?

EDIT: hab grad andere von michelin mit 440g gesehn ^^
* 
*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das ist die landläufige Meinung. Schau mal HIER

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das ist die landläufige Meinung. Schau mal HIER
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



xDDDD auf der selebn seite habe ich das VOR deinem poast gelesen


----------



## Fabian (21. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Welche Reifen hast du für"Schweres Gelände"?

Nimm die Schwalbe Smart Sam in 2,25 ,die rollen wie von selbst und kosten auch wenig.


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Welche Reifen hast du für"Schweres Gelände"?
> 
> Nimm die Schwalbe Smart Sam in 2,25 ,die rollen wie von selbst und kosten auch wenig.



Ich habe die Reifen die auf dem Bike wahren. Kenda irgendwas. Für mich reichen die allemal im Gelände.

Die smart Sam sehen zwar gut aus, aber für mich wirken die als wenn die für Strßae immernoch zuviel Profil haben und mehr fürs Gelände sind. Aber kann ja sein das der Rollwiederstand kleiner ist. Hat jemand von euch ehrfahrungne mit dem Reifen ?

Ich habe ein näheres auge auf den Schwalbe Table Top Sport geworfen. Der scheint mir gut zu passen.


----------



## Fabian (22. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab erfahrung mit dem Reifen,liegen 2 Stück in der Garage.

naja vielleicht nfindeste was leichteres,wäre noch besser...


----------



## roadgecko (22. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Ich hab erfahrung mit dem Reifen,liegen 2 Stück in der Garage.
> 
> naja vielleicht nfindeste was leichteres,wäre noch besser...



Ich schiebe das mit den Reifen erstmal in den hintergrund. Das hat später auch noch zeit


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, ich fühle mich mittlerweile schon besser, biken gehe ich aber erst wieder nächste woche


----------



## Fabian (23. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Frag mich mal,15 Stiche am linken,3 am rechten bein.

Es sind definitiv keine Mücken gewesen,aber da schwirrt ja noch alles mögliche andere zeug rum draußen.

Außerdem einmal von der Pedale abgerutscht und mit das Schienenbein zerkratzt und nen loch geschlagen.

Was solls-shit happens


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine neuen Pedalen sind heute schon gekommen (Dienstag gegen 19:00 Uhr bestellt bei Rose Versand  ) und fix drangebaut. 

Bei den dinger hat man Halt ohne Ende. Abrutschen fast unmöglich. Mit den Dingern kann ich jetzt schön mein Hintterrad nachziehen 

So sind heute 32km zusammen gekommen. und meine Kondition ist spürbar gestiegen (man sieht sogar die Muskeln am Bein, beosnders Oberschenkel ).

Ich habe eigentlich alle überholt die ich gesehen habe. Sogar einen mit nem Rennrad (es ging gut bergauf , er sah aber net grad wie nen Profi aus). 

Achja hier noch kurz ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das WCW Funstyle wartet mit Langlebigkeit und solider Verarbeitung auf. An den Kanten und Seiten sind Stahlpins eingeschraubt, was ein Abrutschen fast unmöglich macht. Um die hochfesten Chromolyachsen drehen sich zuverlässig gedichtete Industrielager.
> · Gewicht: ca. 610 g (Paar)
> · Reflektoren und Pedalhaken montierbar


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ph ja solch ähnliche habe ich auch. 
Wie teuer waren die?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gutewicht (23. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja das kenn ich mit den Rennradfahrern

Ham en sündhaft teures Rad, komplette Radkleidung, Klickpedale, usw und dann kommt man mit seinem MTB, kurzer Hose und T-Shirt und zieht denen am Berg vorbei, weil denen die Puste ausgeht


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ph ja solch ähnliche habe ich auch.
> Wie teuer waren die?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



35 € + 3,90 Versand, aber durch die guten Noten in den beiden Arbeiten wurden die mir "gesponsort" 

Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad


----------



## Fabian (23. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja viele sind sind aber schon einiges mehr an Km gefahren als ihr in dem moment


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Naja viele sind sind aber schon einiges mehr an Km gefahren als ihr in dem moment



Kann sein, muss aber nicht kp ^^

Ich will in nächster zeit mal 50km am stück fahren, aber ich brauch noch ne strecke ^^ Am Kanalweg wird an 2 mir bekannten stellen gebaut, das ist auch sch... naja ma gucken was googel earth so ausspuckt 

EDIT: Ich gucke das nächste mal per Handy-GPS wie so ca. der höhenunterschied ist (bei mir in der nähe geht es gut bergab bzw. bergauf jenachdem von wo man kommt) ist zwar nicht sooo genua, aber immerhin.


----------



## nasserpudel (24. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so der rahmen meines trekking rads ist heute gebrochen und nun bin ich auf der suche nach nem neuem simplem fahrrad trekking oder MTB ganz egal sollte alersings nicht alt zu teuer seien sollte so 150€ würde ich mal sagen....hat da jmd von euch villeicht noch was rumstehen falls ja könntet ihr euch ja mal bitte per PN bei mir melden danke schonmal.
hätte auch ein notebook zum tausch (medion md96500)


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem einmal von der Pedale abgerutscht und mit das Schienenbein zerkratzt und nen loch geschlagen.
> 
> Was solls-shit happens


Das mit der Pedale habe ich am Samstag auch gemacht. ich hatte aber fiber und so, mit allem drum und dran
sonst wäre ich auch biken gewesen


----------



## nasserpudel (24. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was haltet ihr von diesem rahemn
Original KTM ALU Rahmen -superleicht & stabil RH 40 cm


----------



## roadgecko (24. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von diesem rahemn
> Original KTM ALU Rahmen -superleicht & stabil RH 40 cm



Hast du zufällig nen Link ?


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> so der rahmen meines trekking rads ist heute gebrochen und nun bin ich auf der suche nach nem neuem simplem fahrrad trekking oder MTB ganz egal sollte alersings nicht alt zu teuer seien sollte so 150€ würde ich mal sagen....hat da jmd von euch villeicht noch was rumstehen falls ja könntet ihr euch ja mal bitte per PN bei mir melden danke schonmal.
> hätte auch ein notebook zum tausch (medion md96500)



ich hab da evtl etwas für dich in aussicht, gelten die 150€+ Laptop?


----------



## rabensang (25. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey Locke auch mal wieder da.

Ich muss dich mal Nerven und wollt fragen, ob du schon deine PN´s gecheckt hast. 

Wie Groß bist du eigentlich? Kommst du mit deinem 44er Rahmen noch hin?

MFG


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Hey Locke auch mal wieder da.
> 
> Ich muss dich mal Nerven und wollt fragen, ob du schon deine PN´s gecheckt hast.
> 
> ...



PMs hab ich eben  gecheckt (müsst ihr alle so viel schreiben )

Rahmenmäßig weiß ich derzeit nicht ob ich zufrieden bin, da muss ich mal mit dem Vorbau spielen und somit die Geometrie etwas verändern, auch werde ich den Rahmen mal ausmessen, gibt ja keine Daten dazu, da der Rahmen so selten ist.

p.s. es gibt was im Tagebuch


----------



## rabensang (25. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du bist halt sowas wie der Bikeforum "Onkel", der zuviel weiß........


----------



## overkill_KA (25. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So mein neues Rad ist auch da!

Bilder siehe in meinem Profil.

Ist ein Cube LTD RACE


----------



## roadgecko (25. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe heute fast den ganzen Tag mein Bike geputzt und die Dekor-Aufkleber abgemacht.

Erstma die Laufräder demontiert damit ich in alle Ecken komme und die Laufräder auch nochmal einzeln sauber gemacht.

Danach ging es an das Schimano XT Schaltwerk. Da musste ich erstmal das alte und harte Fett (inkl. Dreck) abkratzen 
Anschließend abgebaut und die Zahnräder "freigelegt" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles wieder zusammengebaut und dann sa das ganze schon wieder fast aus wie neu (auf den oberen Bildern war schon alles sauber)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und alles in allem sieht mein Bike nun ohne die meißten Aufkleber so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab schon überlegt mein Fahrrad matt schwarz oder silber zu lackieren, aber das lohnt sich nicht wirklich wenn ich mir villeicht nen neues kaufe und die ganze Arbeit (aber mein Bruder hat ja nicht umsonst ne Sata Minijet 2  ) Naja mal schaun


----------



## nasserpudel (26. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hat einer von euch evt einen silbernen 28" rahmen rumliegen?
Falls ihr einen rumliegen habst und den auch verkaufen würdet bitte eine PN an mich.


----------



## roadgecko (26. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> hat einer von euch evt einen silbernen 28" rahmen rumliegen?
> Falls ihr einen rumliegen habst und den auch verkaufen würdet bitte eine PN an mich.



Neuer Rekord von meinem Freund zu mir. 13km in 36min quer durch Bochum (ca. 7 Stadteile).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab heute ne geile Tour gemacht! 68Km in "nur" 2:45h (reine Fahrzeit)
Bremsende Faktor war nicht, wie gedacht mein Mitfahrer, sondern der Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg. Top-Speed: 51,4 auf leichter Steigung.
Unterwegs sind wir an einem Dirtplatz vorbei gekommen und sind natürlich rauf

Ach schaut euch beim letzten mal meine Gabel an. ich glaube das hat sie mir nicht verziehen...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sieht niocht schlecht aus nichtraucher
@roadgecko: ich bin letztens in 23min. auf Landstraße ~10,5km zu meinem kumpel, dazwischen war ampel und 2stops wegen meinem Tacho
also kann man von 20min. sprechen, avg lag bei ~30km/h

Mich sollte man nicht mit langerweile, guter laune, meinem bike und 2Brettern allein lassen, dann bauen ich rampen und fahre da mitm non-footed whelie rüber das blumenbeet hat sich auch über eine durchfahrt von mir gefreut
Meine Hände waren schwärtzer als auf dem Bild, weil mein Lenker-Griff das gummi verliert und ich nem kleinen nachbarn, der jetzt neuerdings ne kettenschaltung hat diese gleichmal rausgehaun hat, also musste der liebe nachbar helfen


----------



## Fabian (26. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Heute 38km gefahren,davon 12 Berghoch,3km Asphalt und der rest trail/gezwungenermaßen Feldweg als verbindung.

Nen schicken 30cm bunnyhop hingelegt,finde ich ganz anständig


----------



## roadgecko (26. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sieht niocht schlecht aus nichtraucher
> @roadgecko: ich bin letztens in 23min. auf Landstraße ~10,5km zu meinem kumpel, dazwischen war ampel und 2stops wegen meinem Tacho
> also kann man von 20min. sprechen, avg lag bei ~30km/h
> 
> ...



Bei mir gehts ja nur Bergauf / Bergab und dann immer dieses ganzen Ampeln grrrr... da verleirt man natürlich auch Zeit bzw. durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wegen dem Bremsen / Beschleunigen (war ja auch die fahrtzeit).


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja. Ich glaube, ich fahre die Tage mal wieder mitm BIke zur Schule, allerdings sollte ich mich morgens in schack haltren, sonst kann ich gleich wieder nach hause zum duschen

Man, wie ich kleine Kinder doch mag und hasse. Sie bejubeln einem bei fast allem doch sie wollen alles auch können und quaseln ein deswegen die ganze zeit zu
Habe mich heute beim Non-Footed Whelie nac nem meter senkrecht mitm bike schön langgemacht
Mein sattel hat das meiste gemerkt und mein bei, schön einmal komplett verdreht


----------



## roadgecko (27. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ja. Ich glaube, ich fahre die Tage mal wieder mitm BIke zur Schule, allerdings sollte *ich mich morgens in schack haltren, sonst kann ich gleich wieder nach hause zum duschen*
> 
> Man, wie ich kleine Kinder doch mag und hasse. Sie bejubeln einem bei fast allem doch sie wollen alles auch können und quaseln ein deswegen die ganze zeit zu
> Habe mich heute beim Non-Footed Whelie nac nem meter senkrecht mitm bike schön langgemacht
> Mein sattel hat das meiste gemerkt und mein bei, schön einmal komplett verdreht



Wem sagst du das  Wenn morgen das wetter gut ist, werde ich ne größere Tour machen.

Mein Umwerfer schleift vorne an der Kette (muss mehr nach rehcts) kann man das eigentlich auch vorne am Lenker durhc drehen der schraube an der Schaltung einstellen oder muss mann das mit den beiden schrauben am Umwerfer regeln ?

Ich werds schon iwie hinbekommen, aber währe nett wenn ich es im vorraus weis 

EDIT: Hab schon 2 Gute Tut´s

http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/umwerfer_einstellen.pdf

und fürs Schaltwerk
http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/umwerfer_einstellen.pdf

Hier gibt es noch mehr 
Technik # Bike-Adventure-Club Riedenburg

Have Fun


----------



## kmf (27. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ne geile Tour gemacht! 68Km in "nur" 2:45h (reine Fahrzeit)
> Bremsende Faktor war nicht, wie gedacht mein Mitfahrer, sondern der Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg. Top-Speed: 51,4 auf leichter Steigung.
> Unterwegs sind wir an einem Dirtplatz vorbei gekommen und sind natürlich rauf
> 
> ...


So seid ihr aber keineswegs die Treppe runter, weil da hättet ihr euch überschlagen. Der Po muss da weit und tief hinter den Sattel. 



nasserpudel schrieb:


> hat einer von euch evt einen silbernen 28" rahmen rumliegen?
> Falls ihr einen rumliegen habst und den auch verkaufen würdet bitte eine PN an mich.


Muss es unbedingt einer in silber sein? Schau mal hier, für schlappe 99€ neu. Curve Crossrahmen anthrazit
Oder der hier macht auch einen guten Eindruck: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a13000/tcs-rahmen.html

Es gibt auf der Seite auch einen in silber, allerdings in Gr.56. Weiß ja nicht wie groß du bist, aber 1,85 solltest da schon sein.


----------



## roadgecko (27. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> So seid ihr aber keineswegs die Treppe runter, weil da hättet ihr euch überschlagen. Der Po muss da weit und tief hinter den Sattel.
> 
> Muss es unbedingt einer in silber sein? Schau mal hier, für schlappe 99€ neu. Curve Crossrahmen anthrazit



Mit ein wenig fantasie ist es sogar silber


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ui, einige Beiträge dazugekommen. Das mit den Jungs aufm Rennrad kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Teilweise eiern deren Knie so dermaßen herum - was der Indikator für eine ungüstige Sitzposition ist -, dass ich schmunzeln muss.

Da Freitag ein geschätzter Feiertag ist, werde ich ab Donnerstag wieder in den Norden flitzen. Ganz gemütlich und mit den Zweirädern auf dem Auto. Auf dem Auto? Klaro  Mehr als 120 km/h würde ich damit aber auch nicht fahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein Bike zu lackieren. Der lack würde doch ma übelst geil aussehen ^^



> Spezial Effektlack "Skyline silver"



Spezial Effektlack "skyline silver" Autolack 1 Liter - PS Autolack und Teile GmbH

Da ich eine rote Rock Shox Federgabel habe kann ich verständlicherweise kein Grün nehmen.

Aber viel Aufwand. Mal gucken was mein Bruder sagt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> So seid ihr aber keineswegs die Treppe runter, weil da hättet ihr euch überschlagen. Der Po muss da weit und tief hinter den Sattel.



HALLO? was denkst du wie wir drauf sein?!  natürlich sind wir nicht die Treppe runter! Da wollten wir doch gar nicht hin

@*Wannseesprinter
*Was ist denn bei dir Norden?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So ein mist,mein Würfel muss Donnerstag in die Inspektion

Laut Handbuch sollte es nach 300km rein,jetzt sind 550 runter

H&S braucht einene Monat bis die einen Termin frei haben
Samstag isses zum glück wieder da,und ab 15. Mai mit der R7


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> So ein mist,mein Würfel muss Donnerstag in die Inspektion
> 
> Laut Handbuch sollte es nach 300km rein,jetzt sind 550 runter
> 
> ...



Wie ist das eig. bei H&S in Sachen Wartung? Ich habe auf der Seite nichts gefunden. Muss man das Bike zu denen senden oder hohlen die das ab?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Poste jetzt mal Bilder 
Nachdem ich 3 Jahre lang ein Aldi Rad gefahren bin, musste was neues her.
Wie gesagt ein Cube LTD Race, fährt sich saumäßig gut ! 


Rock Shox Reba:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shimano XT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Formula Oro K18  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu guter letzt der Easton EA30 Lenker mit Bikemate Tacho 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Geil aber da müssen andere Pedalen ran!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Geil aber da müssen andere Pedalen ran!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



warum denn das?

Ich finde die ganz iO


----------



## roadgecko (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> warum denn das?
> 
> Ich finde die ganz iO



Sollten reichen 

Ich hab die WCW funstyle Freeride pedalen, die sind richtig gut 
Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad

So bin da mal wieter mein Schaltwerk eisntellen...

EDIT: Jetzt läufts wie ein schweizer Uhrwerk  Da hat man gleich viel mehr bock auf die nächste Ausfahrt. Wenn nur das Wetter nicht so be*%$/ währe 

Ich bin auf der suche nach neuen Lenker Griffen. 
Sollten eigentlich nicht mehr als 20 € inkl. Versand kosten. 
Und sie sollten zum anschrauben sein.

Hab hier mal eine kleine Auswahl, was sagt ihr ?

Zwar nicht zum anschruaben, aber das Design etc. auch der Preis spricht mich an 
Griffe Cube schwarz/weiss

Nicht viel zu sagen
Milky Diamond LockOn Griffe

Relativ schlcihtes Design
4-Bolzen-Lock Griffe

So welche habe ich im moment auch, alleridngs nicht von Rithcey und nicht zum schrauben
WCS True Locking Grip

und der letzte
Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad

was emphelt ihr ?


----------



## nasserpudel (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich benötige ein neues MTB hardtail da meins fahrrad bei den super tollen Fußwegen in chemnitz und umgebug wahrscheinich nicht mehr lange mitmachen wird....wollte eigtl nur ne Federgabel einbauen aber das wird nicht klappen (steuersatz,vorbau)
Werd mir wahrscheinlich das Cube Aim kaufen oder so etwas in die richtung....oder eben ein neuen rahmen+Federgabel+Steuersatz+vorbau aber ich denke mit dem cube aim komm ich billiger.
oder habt ihr eine andere empfehlung?
nucht mehr als 400€ am besten weniger
Sind heute übrigens knapp 50km gehfaren Chemnitz zum Sachsenring....Und deshalb bin ich zum entschluss gekommen ich brauche was gefedertes, da die tollen fußwege bei uns aus tausend verschiedenen belägen bestehen mal kies mal kaputter asphalt mal pflaster mal riesen große kaputte platen echt wunderbar die wege.


----------



## roadgecko (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Noch ne kleine Frage, von was ist es eigentlich abhängig, wie groß eine Scheibenbremse im Durchmesser sein darf ?

Liegt das an der Bremse sleber oder an der Gabel ? Und merkt man wirklich nen großen Unterscheid zwischen zb. 160mm und 200mm, wenn man nicht gerade 10km mega Downhill-Strecken fährt ?


----------



## Filico (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich spiele seit einiger Wochen mit dem Gedanken, mir nen neues Bike zu kaufen. Soll so in Richtung Crossbike gehen.

Kann da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, welchen Typ von Bike du nimmst kommt immer darauf an, was du fährst und was du fahren willst

ich liebe es, auf unsere haupstraße runter zu fahren und dann in mich schön in die kurve zu legen um auf den parkplatz des örtlichen ladens zu fahren
ich habe nun 452km abgespult, im april. sollen noch 500 werden


----------



## roadgecko (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Filico schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Wochen mit dem Gedanken, mir nen neues Bike zu kaufen. Soll so in Richtung Crossbike gehen.
> 
> Kann da jemand was empfehlen?



Eine preisliche Vorstellung währe schön ^^

@ Bloemfontein bin momentan bei 450km, allerdings habe ich mein bike erst anfang März ausgepackt (nach langer Zeit)


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

geasmt habe ich ~790 oder so
denke mal, dass das viele andere auch haben, die zur schule fahren und so


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab (fahre seit 16.März 09) 586Km runter. ich werde wohl absofort auch nur noch mit dem Bike zur Schule fahren. Jeden Tag 18,5Km im Berufsverkehr trainiert gut.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hab (fahre seit 16.März 09) 586Km runter. ich werde wohl absofort auch nur noch mit dem Bike zur Schule fahren. Jeden Tag 18,5Km im Berufsverkehr trainiert gut.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ich fasse es nicht, jetzt scheint wieder die Sonne, genau wie gestern. Abends Sonne und Morgens sowie Mittags Regen. 

Ich will biken ^^


----------



## Filico (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Eine preisliche Vorstellung währe schön ^^



Also so zwischen 500 bis 1000 Eus würd ich hinlegen. Je günstiger, desto besser. Versteht sich von selbst, denk ich mal.

Die Zeiten, in denen ich durchs Gelände gefahren bin, sind schon etwas länger her. Das Bike sollte also für die Stadt geeignet sein, aber auch für längere Touren, um richtig Speed zu machen 
Nen Crossbike eben


----------



## overkill_KA (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ nasserpude :

Das ist gut :
Cube Attention MTB Hardtail 2009 mit Suntour XCM LO Gabel
oder
Cube Aim MTB Hardtail 2009 mit Suntour XCM LO Gabel
evtl
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2009/index.php?bik_id=554〈=de_DE§=equipment
Das Attention ist sein Geld wert! Ein Kollege hat das auch und ist für den Preis unschlagbar !



Filico schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Wochen mit dem Gedanken, mir nen neues Bike zu kaufen. Soll so in Richtung Crossbike gehen.
> 
> Kann da jemand was empfehlen?



Wieviel Euro maximum?


----------



## overkill_KA (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Filico schrieb:


> Also so zwischen 500 bis 1000 Eus würd ich hinlegen. Je günstiger, desto besser. Versteht sich von selbst, denk ich mal.
> 
> Die Zeiten, in denen ich durchs Gelände gefahren bin, sind schon etwas länger her. Das Bike sollte also für die Stadt geeignet sein, aber auch für längere Touren, um richtig Speed zu machen
> Nen Crossbike eben



In der Kategorie würde ich mich bei Stevens umschauen
Die werden dir von jedem Händler geraten und sind auch gut !

Die ersten 3 Kategorien von der Seite : http://www.stevensbikes.de/2009/index.php?cat_id=303〈=de_DE


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn ich jeden Tag zur schule fahren würde, oder des öfteren würde ich dafür 21,2km täglich machen und dann noch in der Freizeit. Allerdings habe ich allein immer kein Bock


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sooo... Fahrrad startklar und abgestimmt, Rucksack gepackt und Bike Mäßig angeozgen. 

Dann kann es ja los gehen. Ich will mehr oder weniger die 50 tKM in Angriff nehmen. Mal schaun obs klappt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Sooo... Fahrrad startklar und abgestimmt, Rucksack gepackt und Bike Mäßig angeozgen.
> 
> Dann kann es ja los gehen. Ich will mehr oder weniger die 50 tKM in Angriff nehmen. Mal schaun obs klappt




Machst du zwischenzeitlich mal Pausen in denen du dann einen Internet Anschluss hast? Wäre nett wenn du dann mal berichtes wie es dir so ergeht während deiner langen Tour. Man umrundet schließlich nicht alle tage die Erde.
Gute Reise

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Machst du zwischenzeitlich mal Pausen in denen du dann einen Internet Anschluss hast? Wäre nett wenn du dann mal berichtes wie es dir so ergeht während deiner langen Tour. Man umrundet schließlich nicht alle tage die Erde.
> Gute Reise
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Verarschen kann ich mich selber (bin noch nicht weg)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wann fährst du den? Was schätzt du wie lange du brauchst? Wirst du finanziell unterstützt? Ich meine, ist ja nicht grade wenig was du da fahren wirst. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie es aussieht kann ich bald ein paar günstige bikes anbieten, bei mir wollen einige auf neue bies umsteigen, evtl braucht der eine oder andere ja was günstiges zwischen 150-350 euro


----------



## nasserpudel (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sorry falsch gepostet


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wie es aussieht kann ich bald ein paar günstige bikes anbieten, bei mir wollen einige auf neue bies umsteigen, evtl braucht der eine oder andere ja was günstiges zwischen 150-350 euro


Was wären das denn für Bikes?


----------



## L0cke (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Was wären das denn für Bikes?


ein günstiges hardtail + fully und einmal schon nen etwas besseres fully mit ner black platinium it TPC


----------



## rabensang (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab ich grad gefunden, Kranke Scheis se:

Danny Macaskill:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z19zFlPah-o&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z19zFlPah-o&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

echt genial was der da macht. Nur die Musik im Video geht einem auffe Nerven .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

GEIL! Was kostet eig ein Bike das sowas aushält?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> GEIL! Was kostet eig ein Bike das sowas aushält?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



um die 1500


----------



## L0cke (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja jungs, das ist trail, da ist alles etwas anders  auch bei den preisen, das video ist übrigens in der bikerszene schon legendär, es gibt kaum einen der das nicht kennt 

@nasserpudel , wie kommst du auf 1500 Euro?


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wann fährst du den? Was schätzt du wie lange du brauchst? Wirst du finanziell unterstützt? Ich meine, ist ja nicht grade wenig was du da fahren wirst.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



lol  *ohne worte*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> lol  *ohne worte*


Hast du eig. verstanden worauf ich anspielte?
Falls nich schau dir deinen Post noch mal genau an



roadgecko schrieb:


> Sooo... Fahrrad startklar und abgestimmt, Rucksack gepackt und Bike Mäßig angeozgen.
> 
> Dann kann es ja los gehen. Ich will mehr oder weniger die 50 tKM in Angriff nehmen. Mal schaun obs klappt



Na? ist es dir aufgefallen?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hast du eig. verstanden worauf ich anspielte?
> Falls nich schau dir deinen Post noch mal genau an
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke du meinst das sind ziemlich "wenig" km oder ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne mehr das "t" vor "KM" das ich mit tausend assoziere 
und jetzt schau dir deinen Post noch mal an 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ne mehr das "t" vor "KM" das ich mit tausend assoziere
> und jetzt schau dir deinen Post noch mal an
> 
> 
> ...



Ne ne ne ^^ tages KiloMeter 

EDIT: Bevor ich es vergesse 

Mofafahrer pwnd by roadgecko ^^

Ich hatte ca. 300meter vor mir nen Mofafahrer. Den hab ich immer mehr eingeholt. Auf der Steugung nahc oben zur Kanalbrücke (Ich hatte 31 km/h aufm tacho bei guter Steigung) konnte ich das Profil von seinem Reifen sehen, musst dann aber leider abbiegen. Hinter der Brücke ging es Bergab da währ er dann fällig gewesen 

Hab noch ein Paar Bilder drangehangne, aber net alle von heute 

Bin auf 51 km gekommen 

EEDIT: Beim letzten Bild das aufm Bike bin net ich.


----------



## overkill_KA (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bauen die bei euch ein Atomkraftwerk?


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bauen die bei euch ein Atomkraftwerk?



Bei "euch" ist gut. Das ist schon 20km weit von mir entfernt.
Mein Bruder sagt da kommt das Größte Braunkohlekraftwerkv von XY (Glaub sogar Deutschland) hin.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei "euch" ist gut. Das ist schon 20km weit von mir entfernt.
> Mein Bruder sagt da kommt das Größte Braunkohlekraftwerkv von XY (Glaub sogar Deutschland) hin.



Lol in Zeiten von GoGreen und Spart CO² bauen sie Braunkohlekraftwerke 

Naja Schluss mit


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So! Der April ist zu Ende und ich habe nochmal ne Tour gemacht, habe ein paar pics angehängt. Meine Schaltung(21Gang Shimano SIS und billigteile) begrenzt bei etwa 55-56km/h son müll. 60 konnte ich aus diesem grunde heute nicht fahren neuen km/h rekord habe ich trotzdem, den ich sogar belegen kann 55,3km/h, ich weiß für einige wenig. aber für mich viel

also meine tourt ging über 23,55km und dauerte 1:23:20 reine Fahrzeit, war misschung aus allem.
gesamt bin ich heute 34,81km gefahren in 2:22:18.

Monat April 492,xxkm bei mir persöhnlicher Rekord gesamt bi ich jetzt bei 810,9km

PS: ich habe noch mehr bilder, allerdings lohnt es sich nicht, die zu zeigen.
Daas t-Shirt hat da auf dem bild schon ne weile gelegen


----------



## roadgecko (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> So! Der April ist zu Ende und ich habe nochmal ne Tour gemacht, habe ein paar pics angehängt. Meine Schaltung(21Gang Shimano SIS und billigteile) begrenzt bei etwa 55-56km/h son müll. 60 konnte ich aus diesem grunde heute nicht fahren neuen km/h rekord habe ich trotzdem, den ich sogar belegen kann 55,3km/h, ich weiß für einige wenig. aber für mich viel
> 
> also meine tourt ging über 23,55km und dauerte 1:23:20 reine Fahrzeit, war misschung aus allem.
> gesamt bin ich heute 34,81km gefahren in 2:22:18.
> ...



VMAX ist bei mir auch ca. 55 km/h.
Gesamt auf ca. 505km (Fahre dieses Jahr erst seit ende Februar / Anfang März) und gestern 51km in 2:35


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*


ich fahre immer 'n bissl STraße, wald-, feld- und wiesenwege
mit nicht ikmer besonders guter beschaffenheit und teilweise ziemlich bergauf.

Dazu verhindert meine Allergie gegen polen sämtzlicher gräser(polenzeit atm), meine trichterbrust(leichte) und meine beinlängendifferenz(~1,6cm) meine leistung


----------



## roadgecko (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich fahre immer 'n bissl STraße, wald-, feld- und wiesenwege
> mit nicht ikmer besonders guter beschaffenheit und teilweise ziemlich bergauf.
> 
> Dazu verhindert meine Allergie gegen polen sämtzlicher gräser(polenzeit atm), meine trichterbrust(leichte) und meine beinlängendifferenz(~1,6cm) meine leistung



Da ich auch viel auf der Straße Fahre, werde ich "nur" von meinen grobstolligen Geländereifen verhindert. Mit nem zb. Schwalbe Marathon währe bestimmt mehr drin 

Aber ich will immo kein Geld (ca. 40 € für 2 Reifen) ausgeben


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

2x Schwalbe Land Cruiser kosten bei meinem laden fast 30€


----------



## overkill_KA (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Da ich auch viel auf der Straße Fahre, werde ich "nur" von meinen grobstolligen Geländereifen verhindert. Mit nem zb. Schwalbe Marathon währe bestimmt mehr drin
> 
> Aber ich will immo kein Geld (ca. 40 € für 2 Reifen) ausgeben




Kenn ich , das Cube hat Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph drauf. Der Verkäufer hat mir geraten keine Vollbremsungen hinzuegen, beide Mäntel zusammen 80Euro 

Morgen werde ich eine 80km Tour starten. Genaueres hier

Hab das Rad eine Woche und 80km schon drauf  Naja es ist diese Woche bescheidenes Wetter gewesen sonst hätt ich die 100 noch geknackt.


----------



## roadgecko (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 2x Schwalbe Land Cruiser kosten bei meinem laden fast 30€



Die hat meine Mutter aufm City Rad drauf, der Unterschied ist schon richitg spürbar (Hab ne Testfahrt gemacht, wegen bremsen "settings").


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich hab jetzt um den verschleiß etwas in grenzen zu halten einen 2ten laufradsatz gekauft(von nem kollegen) und da vorne einen schwalbe marathon (der mir recht schwer vor kommt) und hinten einen Big Apple (etwas komfort muss ja sein  ) und das fährt sich doch massiv anders als der Nic und der Ralph  gerade der Ralph sorgt mit seinen guten Rolleigenschaften und weichem Gummi dafür das man ihn oft wechseln darf =(

Aber ansonsten ist er wirklich gut.


----------



## Fabian (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahre momentan die Schwalbe Albert Alpencross,recht weiches gummi,daher für die Straße zu schade

Bei 56 km/h auf Teer hören die sich an,ich wollte das erst nicht glauben das das von mir ist


----------



## Gutewicht (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hoffentlich ist morgen das Wetter halbwegs brauchbar. Dann werde ich mir mal diese Strecke hier anschauen:
Kreisstadt Tauberbischofsheim



> Tourlänge: ca. 40 km
> Start/Ziel: Schlossplatz
> Höhenmeter: 840
> Dauer: *2,5 h-3 h*[/quote
> ...


----------



## roadgecko (30. April 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist morgen das Wetter halbwegs brauchbar. Dann werde ich mir mal diese Strecke hier anschauen:
> Kreisstadt Tauberbischofsheim
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So nachdem ich um 10 schon los bin bin ich wieder da 

4 1/2 Stunden gefahren und 65km zurückgelegt.

Waren ca 1600Höhemeter, da wir zwischendurch mal abgekürzt haben.

Jetzt erst mal ne Runde hinlegen , voll fertig


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Würfel aus der Erstinspektion wieder da,hab dann noch enn schicken Helm mitgenommen


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Der Würfel aus der Erstinspektion wieder da,hab dann noch enn schicken Helm mitgenommen



Und ich hab mir ein schönes Fox T-Shirt für den Sommer bestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab heut mein neues Ghost Fr Northshore bekommen. Bin grad am einstellen und rumfahren. Mal gucken was damit geht.

MFG


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Hab heut mein neues Ghost Fr Northshore bekommen. Bin grad am einstellen und rumfahren. Mal gucken was damit geht.
> 
> MFG



Ich will auch nen cooles, neues Bike 

Naja im August fängt die Ausbildung an und im Oktober geburtstag. Dann sollte es reichen für das Radon ZR Team 7.0 *sabber*


----------



## nasserpudel (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen cooles, neues Bike
> 
> Naja im August fängt die Ausbildung an und im Oktober geburtstag. Dann sollte es reichen für das Radon ZR Team 7.0 *sabber*





Das Radon ist ne gute Wahl^^


----------



## nasserpudel (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Hab heut mein neues Ghost Fr Northshore bekommen. Bin grad am einstellen und rumfahren. Mal gucken was damit geht.
> 
> MFG




Was hattest du vorher für eins?
Verkaufst du das alte?
Falls ja Melde dich bitte per PN


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen cooles, neues Bike
> 
> Naja im August fängt die Ausbildung an und im Oktober geburtstag. Dann sollte es reichen für das Radon ZR Team 7.0 *sabber*



Naja ich würde mir lieber ein Cube LTD Team zulegen.
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/LTD-TEAM_id_30636_.htm
Ein paar Gründe:

1.-bessere Kurbel
2.-bessere Schalthebel
3.-bessere Laufräder
4.-billiger (bei Händlern vor Ort kann man immer handeln , ich hätte es z.B. 
  für 950 anstatt 1050Euro bekommen)
5.-Service vor Ort
6.-das Cube sieht viel geiler aus (vorallem in Natura)
7.-der Lack ist beim Cube eingebrannt und eig unzerkratzbar (meins ist schon 2mal umgefallen und hat noch keine Kratzer)

Ansonsten hier noch ein paar Pics nach der Tour:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ICh war heute und gestern nur 19km unterwegs und das auch nur 'n bissl im Dorf und in der STraße, da die Vorbereitungen für morgen auf hochtouren laufen, also werde ich erst dienstag wieder biken. montag werde ich wieder on kommen, morgen kann ich das vergessen

EDIT: mal nen bild ausm garten angehängt


----------



## B4umkuch3n (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was isn morgen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meine konfirmation
also anzug---> nichts mit bike und so


----------



## rabensang (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Was hattest du vorher für eins?
> Verkaufst du das alte?
> Falls ja Melde dich bitte per PN





Nein, das alte ist schon so gut wie weg. Hat mir noch 900€ eingebracht.


Hier das alte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bilder vom neuen folgen bald.


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der neue Helm

follow me bike- and snowsports - Phase [matte black] 09 101625


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Naja ich würde mir lieber ein Cube LTD Team zulegen.
> © CUBE-BIKES © LTD TEAM
> Ein paar Gründe:
> 
> ...



Kurbel und Schalthebel sind doch beim Radon besser oder irre ich mich gerade stark ?

Laufräder habe ich jetzt keine große Ahnung wo der unterschied zwischen den beiden ist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Kurbel und Schalthebel sind doch beim Radon besser oder irre ich mich gerade stark ?
> 
> Laufräder habe ich jetzt keine große Ahnung wo der unterschied zwischen den beiden ist.



hast recht mit deiner Vermutung! Den Unterschied bei den Laufrädern kenne ich auch nicht.
Er hat allerdings recht mit dem Service vor Ort. 
Ach und 6. ist echter schei*! Das empfinden von Schönheit ist rein subjektiver Natur!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hast recht mit deiner Vermutung! Den Unterschied bei den Laufrädern kenne ich auch nicht.
> Er hat allerdings recht mit dem Service vor Ort.
> Ach und 6. ist echter schei*! Das empfinden von Schönheit ist rein subjektiver Natur!
> 
> ...



Ich kann ja villeicht mal nen Testfahrt vorm kauf machen. Hier in bochum ist sogar laut würfel hp nen Händler.

Aber da ich auch sonst alles mach und fast alles kann ist das jetzt nicht so der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Notfalls ist noch mein bro da, der hat richtig ahnung ^^

EDIT: wegen dem Lack, wer sagt das der Radon "Lack" bzw. Pulverbeschichtung (k.a. was da jetzt drauf ist) nicht auch gut ist ?

Zudem sind die noch "made in germany", muss ja nichts heißen, wollte es nurmal gesagt haben 

Ich glaube es ist ne Pulverbeschichtung, und die wird soweit ich weiß immer eingebrannt 



> Egal ob beim schweißen der Rahmen, *der Beschichtung* oder der Montage - ein Rad ist nur so gut wie die Summe seiner Einzelteile.


----------



## rabensang (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier mal in paar Bilder von meinem neuen Bike. Der Hintergrund ist von nem Kumpel der Bauernhof 


Ghost FR Northshore mit Magura Teilen (Abverkauf)

Rahmen: Ghost FR Northshore 2007 (RH 44cm)
Gabel: Magura Wotan 160mm
Dämpfer: Magura Hugin
Laufräder: Magura FR (DT Swiss FR 6.1 + DT Swiss FR Naben)
Bremsen: Magura Louise BAT 203mm
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
Vorbau: Ritchey Severe Condition
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Lenker: Syncros Gain 690mm
Sattel: Selle San Marco GUS Titanium
Sattelstange: Syncros FR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Kettenblatt und Kurbelgaritur: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kasette: Shimano XT
Pedale: Ghost BMX
Griffe: Ghost FR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0cke (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

recht schicker aufbau, aber kefü fehlt, interesse an einer von meinen  , was ich jedoch bei dir bemängel muss, ich würde das große kettenblatt abmachen und an deiner stelle einen bash montieren, passt besser zum bike und einsatzgebiet


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> recht schicker aufbau, aber kefü fehlt, interesse an einer von meinen  , was ich jedoch bei dir bemängel muss, ich würde das große kettenblatt abmachen und an deiner stelle einen bash montieren, passt besser zum bike und einsatzgebiet



WTF is´n Bash ? *duck und wegrenn* 

Text von 2002:



> *Die Halde biked: KVR eröffnet erste offizielle Mountain-Bike-Strecke des Reviers*
> 
> Herten. Bahn frei auf der Halde Hoppenbruch: Am Freitag, 3. Mai, eröffnet der Kommunalverband Ruhrgebiet (KVR) auf der Hertener Halde die erste offizielle Mountain-Bike-Strecke im Revier. Zukünftig sollen sich hier nicht nur Erholungssuchende, sondern auch Sportler tummeln können.



Noch ein Foto: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich nächste Woche Zeit habe, und das Wetter mitspielt bin ich da 

Mal sehn ob das "versprechen" gehalten wird.


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Rabensang:Sehr schick,hätte neben dem HT auch gerne ein vernünftiges Fully in der Garage stehen


----------



## rabensang (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> recht schicker aufbau, aber kefü fehlt, interesse an einer von meinen  , was ich jedoch bei dir bemängel muss, ich würde das große kettenblatt abmachen und an deiner stelle einen bash montieren, passt besser zum bike und einsatzgebiet



Ich bin noch am austesten, ob ich einen Bashguard und eine Kefü brauch. 

Bis jetzt ist im harten Einsatz die Kette noch nicht abgesprungen.

Bin da echt noch am überlegen.

Die Wotan und der Hugin haben einen bemerkenswerten Durchschlagschutz, da kann sich ROck Shox noch ne Scheibe abschneiden. Die Qualität passt natürlich auch.

Aber ich denke die Zusammenstellung rockt.



Fabian schrieb:


> @Rabensang:Sehr schick,hätte neben dem HT auch gerne ein vernünftiges Fully in der Garage stehen



Dafür braucht man leider auch das nötige kleingeld....


----------



## B4umkuch3n (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie viel hat deins gekostet wenn die frage erlaubt ist?


----------



## rabensang (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mit allen Teilen hab ich ca. 2000€ bezahlt. Alle Teile sind neu und ungebraucht, aber halt nicht von dieser Saison. Abverkauf sei Dank.
Mit den 2009´er Teilen hätt ich ca. 3200-3500€ bezahlt.

MFG


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jo ich hab bei meinem auch 550€ rabat bekommen weils nen 08er war
und so viel hat sich bei den teilen nun auch nicht verändert das es sich lohnen würde für so einen aufpreis ein 09er zu kaufen


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bei mir ist auch ein freerider geplant, aber etwas dicker mit 180/180 oder 180/203mm federweg, und obwohl ich alle teile bis auf rahmen,steursatz udn gabel beisammen ahbe, wird der aufbau mindestens 2300 euro kosten XD


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> WTF is´n Bash ? *duck und wegrenn*



ein bashguard schützt deine kettenblätter davor am nächsten stein/ast seine zähne zu verliehren, guck mal da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






rabensang schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist im harten Einsatz die Kette noch nicht abgesprungen.
> 
> Bin da echt noch am überlegen.
> 
> Die Wotan und der Hugin haben einen bemerkenswerten Durchschlagschutz, da kann sich ROck Shox noch ne Scheibe abschneiden. Die Qualität passt natürlich auch.



ich würd ja mal gerne sehen wo du freeridest das die kette ohne führung an ort und stelle bleibt 

jup durchschlagsschutz haben die maguarateile, aber leider für micht etwas zu viel....


----------



## rabensang (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Bilder davon kommen noch.

Ist heut das erste mal abgesprungen

Muss ich mir doch eine zulegen........verdammt. Gibts eigentlich welche, wo man alle drei Blätter nutzen kann bzw. die drei Blätter schaltet.


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nein, 3 fach gibt es keine, wofür auch 3 blätter, mach nen 36er oder 38er  blatt rein und du hast ruhe zusammen mit dem kleinen 22er.
Aber back to Kefü, wir bauen ja bekanntlich welche, aber derzeit verkaufen wir nur für max 2-fach, 3-fach ist derzeit schwer zu realisieren, da ein zu großes spannverhältnis überwunden werden muss, wir sind da schon 2 jahre am tüfteln, aber die perfekte version wie wir sie wollen haben wir noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## rabensang (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt..

Wann und was da kommt.


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

unsere 3 fach kefü?


----------



## rabensang (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jupp.


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wird auch noch etwas dauern, bis so ein prototyp wieder durchgetestet ist vergeht etwas zeit, haben ja keinen prüfstand, wir testen nur unter realbedingungen


----------



## roadgecko (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wird auch noch etwas dauern, bis so ein prototyp wieder durchgetestet ist vergeht etwas zeit, haben ja keinen prüfstand, wir testen nunr unter realbedingungen



Das ist doch der beste Prüfstand


----------



## Fabian (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich sehe hier wird wieder fachgesimpelt


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier wird wieder fachgesimpelt



Alles zu deinem ähhmmm unserem wohl


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier mal ein Bild von unserem örtlichen Dirtpark mir Crossracestrecke.
Das ganze natürlich im Panorama und deshalb auch einmal klein und einmal groß.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SLIKX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ nichtraucher91: kannste mir mal sagen wie der heißt? thx


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das nicht aber ich hab dir mal deine Datei für Google-Earth angehangen.
Ist in Magdeburg, falls du nur das wissen willst.

darf man dich etwa demnächst mal dort erwarten?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SLIKX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

danke
kp wenn ich mal in der nähe bin und mein Bike bei hab....warum nicht...


----------



## SLIKX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ nichtraucher: wie kommt man den das gut mit zug hin?


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Warum gibt es hier nirgendwo, ein bikepark oder singletrails, von denen ich weiß!?
Ich könnte mir schon fast das hier kaufen, fast.
allerdings kaufe ivch mir erstmal nen vernünftigen PC


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> @ nichtraucher: wie kommt man den das gut mit zug hin?



Zum Dirtpark? oder nach MD? 
Dirtpark ist ganz leicht. Der ist ein paar hundert Meter von Hauptbahnhof entfernt. Sieht man eig ganz gut bei Google Map's

Edit:
Glückwunsch an L0cke, Bloemfontein und nichtraucher91. Zusammen haben sie etwa die hälfte aller Post's in diesem Thread aufgestellt.  


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wieso, wenn du gesamtposts zusammenrechnest, oder in reality?


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin mit einem Radon ZR Team 7.0 für "nur" 999€ am käpfen, und du kommst mir mit nem 2.500 € bike  - LOL


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so viel geld habe ich atm nunmal
will mir aber halt erst nen PC kaufen und dann nen Hardtail, mehr brauch ich net


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> so viel geld habe ich atm nunmal
> will mir aber halt erst nen PC kaufen und dann nen Hardtail, mehr brauch ich net



Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Nur das ich mein PC noch ein bisschen behalten kann (Januar 2008 neu gekauft und 1 GraKa Update). Jetzt fehlt ein ordentliches Bike


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wieso, wenn du gesamtposts zusammenrechnest, oder in reality?



Gesamt Anzahl aller Antworten in diesem Thread durch Zwei Teilen = hällfte aller Post's in diesem Thread
Deine, L0cke's und meine Post's zusammen addiert ergeben etwas weniger als die Hälfte.
Oder was wolltest du jetzt?!



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich bin mit einem Radon ZR Team 7.0 für "nur" 999€ am käpfen, und du kommst mir mit nem 2.500 € bike  - LOL



Dachte ich mir auch. Aber langsam überlege ich, ob ich nicht lieber ein richtigen Stadt-Renner nehme...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jo, das meinte ich.
das mit dem bike war übertrieben, ich weiß.

Was meinst du mit stadtrenner? rennrad, cross oder mtb hardtail(z.B zr-team x.0)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

An so etwas dachte ich:
RADON BikesTCS 9.0

Oder wenns richtig abgehen soll:
Hooper white 'n' black 2009

nur habe ich keinen plan was das für eine Kurbel ist...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bleib mal lieber bei MTB Hardtail, bitte


----------



## Fabian (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Roadgecko:ZR Team 7.0 FS 2009

Dürfte dir etwas Arbeit abnhemen


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was ist eig. der unterschied? nur kleinteile, wie kurbel umwerfer oder so. denk ich mal.
sonst wäre es ja nicht günstiger


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> bleib mal lieber bei MTB Hardtail, bitte



mal ganz im ernst! mir fällt es grade ganz schön schwer mich zu entscheiden!

ZR Team 7.0 FS 2009
TCS 9.0 2009 CR

AAAA was soll ich machen?! ich fahre soviel Strasse...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Roadgecko:ZR Team 7.0 FS 2009
> 
> Dürfte dir etwas Arbeit abnhemen



??? Arbeit ? Wie meineste das ? 

Außerdem gibt es das FS nur noch in 16" ich brauche aber 22" 

EDIT: Ich habe mir auch schon übelregt nen Cross biek zu kaufen. Allerdings jedesmla wenn ich ein bisschen Offroad fahre bin ich am schmunzeln 

Hol dir einfach ein paar flotte Straßen Reifen oder gar nen 2. Laufradsatz und dann geht das auch


----------



## overkill_KA (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn du viel Straße fährst würde ich das Radon TCS 9.0 nehmen, was willst du sonst mit so dicken Reifen?


----------



## el barto (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi, stelle ich meine Frage auch mal hier.

bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Crossbike bis ca. 1000 Euro. Habt ihr nen guten Tipp, bzw favorisite Marken/Hersteller?

Und kennt ihr ein gutes Forum um das Thema?

mfg el barto


----------



## SLIKX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

welche Marke findest du den gut?


----------



## el barto (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bin da sehr neutral und unwissend. Meine bishergiues Rad ist ein Selbstbau.

Welche sind empfehlenswert und vom P/L Verhältnis gut.

Möchjte nun ein "fertiges"Rad haben, da ich den Support vom Händler nciht missen möchte. Habe kaum noch Zeit mich ordentlich mit dem Rad, bzw Reparatur zu kümmern. 

mfg el barto


----------



## rabensang (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@L0cke:

Hab heut ein kleines Problem an meinem Bike entdeckt. wenn ich auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und dem größten Ritzel fahre, schleift die Kette ungemein am Umwerfer. Auch die hinteren Gänge schalten ungenau. Das liegt aber an der rahmenkonstruktion. 

Ich brauch ne gute Schaltbare Kettenführung. kannst du mir da was empfehlen. Was muss ich alles an meinem jetzigen Bike umbauen.

XT Schaltwer, Umwerfer und Kurbel mit 3 Blättern. Ich fahre meistens das zweite Kettenblatt. Für große Steigungen nutze ich das kleinste Blatt und für Downhills natürlich das größte. Was wäre für mich empfehlenswert?

MFG


----------



## L0cke (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

könnt ja mal in mein Tagebuch schaun http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...tagebuch-ii-waldhessen-pur-nummer-2-a-14.html



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Glückwunsch an L0cke, Bloemfontein und nichtraucher91. Zusammen haben sie etwa die hälfte aller Post's in diesem Thread aufgestellt.



lol, wie hast du denn das herausgefunden XD



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mal ganz im ernst! mir fällt es grade ganz schön schwer mich zu entscheiden!
> 
> ZR Team 7.0 FS 2009
> TCS 9.0 2009 CR
> ...



26er, einfach aus dem Grund, weil du weniger rotierende Masse hast, die Steifigkeit besser ist (besonders Laufräder), es wendiger ist und gleichzeitig aber auch stabieler bei hoher Fahrt (Geometriebedingt),leichter (zu tunen) es mehr Teile zum Tauschen gibt, diese günstiger zu bekommen sind

sagt dir jemand der auch nen Crosser hat bzw hatte 




el barto schrieb:


> Hi, stelle ich meine Frage auch mal hier.
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Crossbike bis ca. 1000 Euro. Habt ihr nen guten Tipp, bzw favorisite Marken/Hersteller?
> 
> ...


Bike:
Fun Corner |

gute Seite, wir sind freundlich und nicht wie in einem anderem Forum von usnerer Meinung eingenommen  *g*: MTB-Support, das Mountainbike Forum für Bikerinnen und Biker





rabensang schrieb:


> @L0cke:
> 
> Hab heut ein kleines Problem an meinem Bike entdeckt. wenn ich auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und dem größten Ritzel fahre, schleift die Kette ungemein am Umwerfer. Auch die hinteren Gänge schalten ungenau. Das liegt aber an der rahmenkonstruktion.



 Das mit dem Schleifen liegt an der Kettengeometrie, bekommst du bei einer solchen Extremstellung auch kaum weg, selbst wenn der Umwerfer richtig steht, was sind für die die hinteren Gänge?



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne gute Schaltbare Kettenführung. kannst du mir da was empfehlen. Was muss ich alles an meinem jetzigen Bike umbauen.
> XT Schaltwer, Umwerfer und Kurbel mit 3 Blättern. Ich fahre meistens das zweite Kettenblatt. Für große Steigungen nutze ich das kleinste Blatt und für Downhills natürlich das größte. Was wäre für mich empfehlenswert?
> 
> MFG



mhh kommt drauf an, hat dein Bike den ISG05 Standard?
Kefümäßig gibt es für 3-fach derzeit nur 2 und die sind alle beide wirklich ******* (haben wir selber ausführlich getestet) , bei der einen ist dann doch wieder das Kettenblatt wo anders draufgesprungen und die andere haben wir nirgends ordentlich festklemmen können und ist bei den härteren Fahrten immer verrutscht, egal an welchen von den 5 Bikes wo es dran war -.-


Also ich würde dir raten das Bike etwas umzubauen, großes Kettenblatt ab oder zum Bashguard umgebaut, dafür das mittlere Blatt durch eines mit 34 oder besser 36 Zähnen ersetzt (kannst auch eines mit 38 Zähnen nehmen, dann wird es aber etwas extrem mit dem kleinen 22er), dazu hinten bei der Kassette mit einer Abstufung von 34-09 genommen und eine Kettenführung für 2-Fach verbaut  (gibt es z.B. bei mir )


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

FDas schleifen habe ich auch, bei mir liegt das aber an meinem früheren unwissenden fahrstil und der schlechten quali der teile


----------



## el barto (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Bike:
> Fun Corner |
> 
> gute Seite, wir sind freundlich und nicht wie in einem anderem Forum von usnerer Meinung eingenommen  *g*: MTB-Support, das Mountainbike Forum für Bikerinnen und Biker



Vielen Dank! Das Bike sieht schon sehr gut aus! War schon vorher bei Cube auf der Seite und die gefielen mir alle sehr gut.

Was haltet ihr so von folgenden Rädern:

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2009/index.php?bik_id=572〈=de_DE

STAIGER - Utah

mfg el barto


----------



## nasserpudel (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Von steven Bikes halte ICH persönlich nicht viel habe gehört das sie nicht wirklich lange halten.

Dan schon eher das Staiger aber an deiner stelle würde ich ein CUbe kaufen da Cube eigentlich das beste P/L verhältniss hat


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja bei MTBs hast du Recht da ist Stevens nicht so gut wie Cube.
Aber bei Cross und Trekkingrädern ist Stevens absoluter Marktführer.
Haben mir schon ein paar Fahrrdhändler gesagt.


----------



## rabensang (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schleifen liegt an der Kettengeometrie, bekommst du bei einer solchen Extremstellung auch kaum weg, selbst wenn der Umwerfer richtig steht, was sind für die die hinteren Gänge?



Na halt hinten die Kasette.



L0cke schrieb:


> mhh kommt drauf an, hat dein Bike den ISG05 Standard?
> Kefümäßig gibt es für 3-fach derzeit nur 2 und die sind alle beide wirklich ******* (haben wir selber ausführlich getestet) , bei der einen ist dann doch wieder das Kettenblatt wo anders draufgesprungen und die andere haben wir nirgends ordentlich festklemmen können und ist bei den härteren Fahrten immer verrutscht, egal an welchen von den 5 Bikes wo es dran war -.-



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich von den Standarts und Umbauteilen keine große Ahnung. Der Umbau selber ist kein Problem.




L0cke schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir raten das Bike etwas umzubauen, großes Kettenblatt ab oder zum Bashguard umgebaut, dafür das mittlere Blatt durch eines mit 34 oder besser 36 Zähnen ersetzt (kannst auch eines mit 38 Zähnen nehmen, dann wird es aber etwas extrem mit dem kleinen 22er), dazu hinten bei der Kassette mit einer Abstufung von 34-09 genommen und eine Kettenführung für 2-Fach verbaut  (gibt es z.B. bei mir )




Kannst du mir da ein paar Teile empfehlen und mal verlinken. Wie fährt sich das dann mit nem 22er und nem 36er.

Danke


----------



## kmf (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> HALLO? was denkst du wie wir drauf sein?!  natürlich sind wir nicht die Treppe runter! Da wollten wir doch gar nicht hin
> [...]
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Ok! Dann war das also im Prinzip nur ein Fake-Pic.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ne geile Tour gemacht! 68Km in "nur" 2:45h (reine Fahrzeit)
> Bremsende Faktor war nicht, wie gedacht mein Mitfahrer, sondern der Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg. Top-Speed: 51,4 auf leichter Steigung.
> Unterwegs sind wir an einem Dirtplatz vorbei gekommen und sind natürlich rauf
> 
> ...


Die 51,4 km/h nehme ich dir auch nicht ab. Da muss ich bergab bei größter Übersetzung schon heftig mitstrampeln, um das zu erreichen. Bei Steigung, egal wie klein die ausfällt, völlig ausgeschlossen.

Ich fahre seit etwa 2 1/2 Jahren im Verein, trainiere derzeit aus Zeitgründen aber nur noch 2x 4h die Woche, bin aber immer noch ganz gut drauf. In unserem MB-Gelände (~93km mit ca 2700 Hm - hier fährt beispielsweise auch die Weltelite - erreiche ich einen Schnitt so um die 15. Die zwei besten bei uns im Verein erreichen da etwa 20, die Weltelite 25. Die 48km Kurzstrecke (1400 Hm) bewältige ich auch mit einem knappen 20er Schnitt.


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja also 51,4 Km/h auf ner steigung ist schon ziemlich schnell aber ich glaube nicht unmöglich.
wenn ich bei uns die eine straße runter fahre trette ich am anfang paar mal  richtug rein und dan roll ich FAST nur noch runter und die ist nun auch nicht sooo steil und da bin ich schneller als die autos...ich weiß aber nicht ob das eine 30er oder 50er zone ist.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Ja also 51,4 Km/h auf ner steigung ist schon ziemlich schnell aber ich glaube nicht unmöglich.
> wenn ich bei uns die eine straße runter fahre trette ich am anfang paar mal  richtug rein und dan roll ich FAST nur noch runter und die ist nun auch nicht sooo steil und da bin ich schneller als die autos...ich weiß aber nicht ob das eine 30er oder 50er zone ist.



Ich kenne nen Berg in dortmund, da musste noch nichtma strampeln um auf 50 zu kommen 

Und wenn ich nach Herne fahre, geht es auch ne ganze Zeit richtig gut bergab. Muss das Wetter eig. so be*** sein ? Ich will biken


----------



## el barto (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was haltet ihr davon:

© CUBE-BIKES © TONOPAH

mein momentaner Favorit!

mfg el barto


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



el barto schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon:
> 
> © CUBE-BIKES © TONOPAH
> 
> ...




Das Cube ist ein sehr schönes fahrrad...
Aber wie willst du es nutzen fährst du nur straße...?


----------



## kmf (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



el barto schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon:
> 
> © CUBE-BIKES © TONOPAH
> 
> ...


Wenn du nur Straße und Forstautobahnen fahren willst, dann ist das bestimmt ok. Aber für's Gelände ist das nix.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich kenne nen Berg in dortmund, da musste noch nichtma strampeln um auf 50 zu kommen
> 
> Und wenn ich nach Herne fahre, geht es auch ne ganze Zeit richtig gut bergab. Muss das Wetter eig. so be*** sein ? Ich will biken


Es geht ja ned um bergab sondern bergauf.


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat keiner von euch noch ein Billiges fahrrad rumstehen so um die 100€ womit man auch mal ne kurze strecke durchn wald fahren kann?
Oder auch nur nen rahmen+Gabel....Ich brauche unbedingt ein neues/gebrauchtes fahrrad.
Hardtail.


----------



## kmf (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> @L0cke:
> 
> Hab heut ein kleines Problem an meinem Bike entdeckt. wenn ich auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und dem größten Ritzel fahre, schleift die Kette ungemein am Umwerfer. Auch die hinteren Gänge schalten ungenau. Das liegt aber an der rahmenkonstruktion.
> 
> ...


Kommt ganz auf die Kettenlinie an, wie das richtig eingestellt werden muss. Dazu werden Pass-Scheiben am Tretlager bzw. an den Kettenblättern eingebaut. Man kann beim Umwerfer aber auch etwas tricksen, indem man ihn ein kleines bisschen höher montiert. Muss aber akkurat parallel zur Kette (vorne und hinten mittleres Blatt bzw. Ritzel) ausgerichtet werden. die Begrenzungen für das kleine und große Blatt werden an den Stellschrauben am Umwerfer eingestellt. So kann man einen weitgehend schleiffreien Lauf der Kette in den Extremstellungen erreichen. Aber man sollte kleinstes Blatt vorne und kleinstes Ritzel hinten, genauso wie größtes Blatt vorne und größtes Ritzel hinten vermeiden, da die Kette zu stark geschränkt wird und deswegen frühzeitig verschleißt.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Straße und Forstautobahnen fahren willst, dann ist das bestimmt ok. Aber für's Gelände ist das nix.
> 
> Es geht ja ned um bergab sondern bergauf.



Da fahr halt in entgegengesetzter Richtung


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, ich bin diesen Monat schon unglaubliche 43,58km gefahren

das werden aber bestimmt noch viel mehr, auch wenn ich so viel lernen(Schule ist) noch 7 oder 8 Arbeiten bis zur ersten Juni Woche und wer den Mai kennt,der weiß wie viel da wegfällt und bei unds ist wegen mündl. ABI auch noch 2Tage frei, aber weniger Zeit für Arbeiten


----------



## el barto (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Das Cube ist ein sehr schönes fahrrad...
> Aber wie willst du es nutzen fährst du nur straße...?




Fahre meist Straße und Feldwege, das ich damit kein Downhill mache ist selbstverständlich 

Die meiste Zeit fahre ich aber wie gesagt Straße und das recht viel (7000km/ Jahr)

mfg el barto


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, ich bin diesen Monat schon unglaubliche 43,58km gefahren
> 
> das werden aber bestimmt noch viel mehr, auch wenn ich so viel lernen(Schule ist) noch 7 oder 8 Arbeiten bis zur ersten Juni Woche und wer den Mai kennt,der weiß wie viel da wegfällt und bei unds ist wegen mündl. ABI auch noch 2Tage frei, aber weniger Zeit für Arbeiten



Ich will dir nicht den Wind aus den segeln nehmen, aber dafür brauche ich eigentlich nur einmal aufs Rad steigen 

Aber sei froh, diesen Monat bin ich noch garnicht gefahren. Grund: Guck nach draßen


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, das Wetter war gestern auch net berauschend und heute haben wir verdammt viel wind.
morgen wird das wetter, genau wie freitag nicht viel anders sein.
, das am montag und dienstag hammer wetter ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, ich bin diesen Monat schon unglaubliche 43,58km gefahren



Lulatsch!



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht den Wind aus den segeln nehmen, aber dafür brauche ich eigentlich nur einmal aufs Rad steigen



Genau!



roadgecko schrieb:


> Aber sei froh, diesen Monat bin ich noch garnicht gefahren. Grund: Guck nach draßen



WTF?! Auch Lulatsch!

hab schon 140km in diesem Monat! und hatte noch keine Touren in diesem Monat.
Aber nehmt das Lulatsch nicht zu ernst Jung's



kmf schrieb:


> Ok! Dann war das also im Prinzip nur ein Fake-Pic.



Genau. Mein Freud meinte lass mal runter fahren, nur so aus Spass und ich stellt mich promt an die Treppe und so nahm das dann seinen Lauf...



kmf schrieb:


> Die 51,4 km/h nehme ich dir auch nicht ab. Da muss ich bergab bei größter Übersetzung schon heftig mitstrampeln, um das zu erreichen. Bei Steigung, egal wie klein die ausfällt, völlig ausgeschlossen.



NEE! Selbst der Fahrradcomputer von meinem Freund hat bei ihm ~45Km/h angezeigt und der Gute ist nicht der Fitteste.
Es kann aber auch am Rückenwind gelegen haben, denn wir hatten und es ist astreiner Asphalt! 
Die Steigung, im übrigen, sieht man auch nur, wenn man am Anfang des Stück Strecke steht. es ist also wirklich nur eine Sehr kleine Steigung.


Hab mal noch nen paar Bilder von mir in "action" mit an gehangen.
Commis sind erwünscht 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kann mir mal eiben Jemand von euch weiterhelfen?
Bei welchem der Beiden ist die Kurbel/Innenlager und Federgabel besser?

GHOST Bikes GmbH - 2009 ~900€
GHOST Bikes GmbH - 2009 ~1000€

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hatte heute nen kleinen Unfall,wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann.
Ich fahr auf einer Mauer,50cm hoch,20cm dick.
Plötzlich kommt aus dem Gebüsch neben mir ne Katze und rennt direkt vor meinem reifen her.
Ich ne vollbremsung gemacht,dabei ist der reifen an der linken Seite der mauer runter,die Schaltung und die Gabel haben an einer stelle nen dicken Kratzer.

Naja egal,die gabel kommt eh raus,die Schaltung kriegt an der Stelle nen neuen lack


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal eiben Jemand von euch weiterhelfen?
> Bei welchem der Beiden ist die Kurbel/Innenlager und Federgabel besser?
> 
> GHOST Bikes GmbH - 2009 ~900€
> ...



Bei dem 2. für 1000 €. Aber guck dir das ma an
QLT Race 4.0 2009
für den Preis ganz ordentlich.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Cube LTD Race
Das beste Hardtail wenn es um P/L geht

Volle XT Schaltung bis auf SChalthebel
Roch Shox Reba
Formula ORO K18 (gehen ab wie sau)
Rahmen


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Cube LTD Race
> Das beste Hardtail wenn es um P/L geht
> 
> Volle XT Schaltung bis auf SChalthebel
> ...



Schalthebel pff da merkt man doch eh kein unterschied zwischen xt oder alivio zb.


----------



## Fabian (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Für dem Preis von 1000€ würde ich auf jedenfall ein Hardtail nehmen.
Fürs Fully tiefer in die Tasche greifen


----------



## kmf (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei dem 2. für 1000 €. Aber guck dir das ma an
> QLT Race 4.0 2009
> für den Preis ganz ordentlich.


Das Radon ist mit Abstand das beste Bike aus den 3 geposteten Links. 

@nichtraucher91 45km/h sind auch auf ebener Strecke mit dem Bike eine Menge Holz. 

Welchen Radumfang hast denn bei deinem Tacho eingestellt? Bei meinen beiden Bikes mit 26x2,25 Pellen steht bei mir als Wert 2075 drin. Das wurde unter Belastung gemessen.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Das Radon ist mit Abstand das beste Bike aus den 3 geposteten Links.
> 
> @nichtraucher91 45km/h sind auch auf ebener Strecke mit dem Bike eine Menge Holz.
> 
> Welchen Radumfang hast denn bei deinem Tacho eingestellt? Bei meinen beiden Bikes mit 26x2,25 Pellen steht bei mir als Wert 2075 drin. Das wurde unter Belastung gemessen.



Musste immer abmessen, ist genauer als Tabellen.
Strich am Reifen und aufm Boden, fahrad schieben bis der strich wieder auf dem boden ist, neuer strich dort aufm boden und ausmessen mit dem zollstock ö.ä.


----------



## kmf (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Neuen Laufradsatz bestellt. Echt geiler Preis. 

Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands

Braucht jemand günstige gebrauchte Parts? Habe etliche Teile rumliegen. Unter anderem: 


komplette XT-Scheibenbremse v u. h. mit Bremsschalthebel und XT-Schaltung 
Sattel von meinem Stumpi (damals aus dem Neufahrrad ausgebaut)
Sattel Specialized 
Sattelstütze 31,6x350 Alu (sehr leicht) 
Ritchey Carbonstütze 31,6x400 mit leichten Blessuren an der Klemmstelle
eine komplette XT-Felgenbremse
9-fach XT-Kassette
gerader WCS-Lenker von Ritchey (sehr leicht)
XT-Bremsscheibe 203 und 180 (Centerlock) plus Adapter
neue Bremsbläge für die XT-Scheibenbremse
neue Shimano Bremsscheiben gelocht 203 und 180 plus Adapter
neuer Umwerfer LX
mehrere angefahrene Pellen 26x2,xx
Funk-Tacho von Cyclosport (mit Herzfrequenz-Messung)
mehrere neuwertige Shimano Klickpedale (wegen Umstellung auf Crank Brothers)
Ritchey Klickpedal

Bilder auf Anfrage


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Das Radon ist mit Abstand das beste Bike aus den 3 geposteten Links.
> 
> @nichtraucher91 45km/h sind auch auf ebener Strecke mit dem Bike eine Menge Holz.
> 
> Welchen Radumfang hast denn bei deinem Tacho eingestellt? Bei meinen beiden Bikes mit 26x2,25 Pellen steht bei mir als Wert 2075 drin. Das wurde unter Belastung gemessen.



Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht! Ich hab noch die Einstellung für die 26x2,3'er Schlappen drin gehabt... Oh man. Hab es eben umgestellt.


Das Radon ist schon ein geiles Teil, aber ich will ein Hardtail, da es mir erlaubt, wenn der Rahmen es hergibt, zwei Flaschenhalter zu nutzen und zum anderen ein Schloss an dem Sitzrohr angebracht werden kann. Auch übersteigt der Preis das von mir gesetzte Limit. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Neuen Laufradsatz bestellt. Echt geiler Preis.
> 
> Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands
> 
> ...


Was willst du denn für den Umwerfer haben? Und mach mal bitte nen Pic davon ..


----------



## L0cke (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Na halt hinten die Kasette.



was sidn es den für pros, schalten die gänge nicht richtig, springt es um ???


rabensang schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich von den Standarts Standards und Umbauteilen keine große Ahnung. Der Umbau selber ist kein Problem.



ich schau mal was der rahmen für einen hat



rabensang schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da ein paar Teile empfehlen und mal verlinken. Wie fährt sich das dann mit nem 22er und nem 36er.
> Danke



ich rechne gleich aus, was du fahren musst, damit du siehst wie ne 36-10/09 übersetzung ist (also deine neue evtl max übersetzung )

Was wilslt du ausgeben, ich denke mal es soll so günstig wie möglich sein oder?




kmf schrieb:


> Ok! Dann war das also im Prinzip nur ein Fake-Pic.
> 
> Die 51,4 km/h nehme ich dir auch nicht ab. Da muss ich bergab bei größter Übersetzung schon heftig mitstrampeln, um das zu erreichen. Bei Steigung, egal wie klein die ausfällt, völlig ausgeschlossen.



was fährst du denn für ne Übersetzung, ich schaff es bei meiner 36-09er Übersetzung bergab mitzutrampeln (trittfrequens um die 130) , und ich nehme stark an das du noch ein größeres Kettenblatt hast  , die 51 kmh sind unter umständen möglich, da muss aber der Straßenbelag, die Steigung und vor allem der Wind stimmen, aber länger hält man das nciht durch.




kmf schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit etwa 2 1/2 Jahren im Verein, trainiere derzeit aus Zeitgründen aber nur noch 2x 4h die Woche, bin aber immer noch ganz gut drauf. In unserem MB-Gelände (~93km mit ca 2700 Hm - hier fährt beispielsweise auch die Weltelite - erreiche ich einen Schnitt so um die 15. Die zwei besten bei uns im Verein erreichen da etwa 20, die Weltelite 25. Die 48km Kurzstrecke (1400 Hm) bewältige ich auch mit einem knappen 20er Schnitt.



mhh, bissel lahm auf der 48er  Strecke , was fährst du da fürn Bike?



kmf schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Kettenlinie an, wie das richtig eingestellt werden muss. Dazu werden Pass-Scheiben am Tretlager bzw. an den Kettenblättern eingebaut. Man kann beim Umwerfer aber auch etwas tricksen, indem man ihn ein kleines bisschen höher montiert. Muss aber akkurat parallel zur Kette (vorne und hinten mittleres Blatt bzw. Ritzel) ausgerichtet werden. die Begrenzungen für das kleine und große Blatt werden an den Stellschrauben am Umwerfer eingestellt. So kann man einen weitgehend schleiffreien Lauf der Kette in den Extremstellungen erreichen. Aber man sollte kleinstes Blatt vorne und kleinstes Ritzel hinten, genauso wie größtes Blatt vorne und größtes Ritzel hinten vermeiden, da die Kette zu stark geschränkt wird und deswegen frühzeitig verschleißt.



ich muss dir teilweise wiedersprechen, den Umwerfer stellt man nicht genau parallel, der muss immer einen tick vom rahmen weggedreht sein 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hab mal noch nen paar Bilder von mir in "action" mit an gehangen.
> Commis sind erwünscht
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



schick, finde der mitzieher ist echt gut gelungen 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal eiben Jemand von euch weiterhelfen?
> Bei welchem der Beiden ist die Kurbel/Innenlager und Federgabel besser?
> GHOST Bikes GmbH - 2009 ~900€
> GHOST Bikes GmbH - 2009 ~1000€
> ...



letzteres



roadgecko schrieb:


> Schalthebel pff da merkt man doch eh kein unterschied zwischen xt oder alivio zb.



also wenn du den nicht merkst muss ich dich bitten aus diesem Thread zu verschwinden, da ist mehr als deutlich ein Unterschied, schon zwischen dem Alivio , den ich mal am Bike hatte aus Kostengründen und dem Deoteshifter am Corratec für Besucher liegen Welten.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei dem 2. für 1000 €. Aber guck dir das ma an
> QLT Race 4.0 2009
> für den Preis ganz ordentlich.





Fabian schrieb:


> Für dem Preis von 1000€ würde ich auf jedenfall ein Hardtail nehmen.
> Fürs Fully tiefer in die Tasche greifen



ich schließe mich an  , es gibt mein fully einfach noch viel zu viele teile die in der liste nicht auftauchen, aber schnell zum problem werden


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nichtraucher ich kann bestätigen das man bei Cube 2 Flaschenhalter dran machen kann.
Platz für ein SChluss sollte auch noch sein.

Wenn du das Radon Probe fahren kannst und zufrieden bist nehm es.
Wenn nicht schau dir das Cube an sit echt ein gutes Bike und wie gesagt die Händler lassen mit sich verhandeln. 10% mehr aber nicht, bei meinem zumindest.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Neuen Laufradsatz bestellt. Echt geiler Preis.
> 
> Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands
> 
> ...



Was solln die scheibenbremsen kosten ?


----------



## nasserpudel (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

war heute fahren ca. 60km 300 meter höhenunterschied....
Berg ab 60km/h schnell ist schon ne feine sache.
Habe ca. 5stunden gebraucht bin aber auch sehr langsam unterwegs gewesen berg auf....

Frage habe heute meinen neuen Fahrradcomputer bekommen.
Aber irgendwie geht er nicht ich habe alles so installiert wies auf der anleitungs steht.
Der sensor darf zur Gabel höchstens 60cm abstand haben und dieser magnet soll 2mm neben dem sensor sein...
Das haut bei mir nicht hin.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> war heute fahren ca. 60km 300 meter höhenunterschied....
> Berg ab 60km/h schnell ist schon ne feine sache.
> Habe ca. 5stunden gebraucht bin aber auch sehr langsam unterwegs gewesen berg auf....
> 
> ...



Hast du den Sensor so ausgerichtet, das er möglichst Wagerecth auf den Magneten trifft ?

Also so wie hier ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasserpudel (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

habs jetzt hinbekommen...blos der fahrradcomputer zeigt weiter eine geschwindigkeit an und misst alles weiter ohne das er am fahrrad ist ich sitze bei mir im zimmer...
Kann es sein das er durch Wlan beeinflusst wird?

Ist ein Reifenumfang von 2000mm bei meinem 26" normal?


----------



## roadgecko (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> habs jetzt hinbekommen...blos der fahrradcomputer zeigt weiter eine geschwindigkeit an und misst alles weiter ohne das er am fahrrad ist ich sitze bei mir im zimmer...
> Kann es sein das er durch Wlan beeinflusst wird?
> 
> Ist ein Reifenumfang von 2000mm bei meinem 26" normal?



der umfang beträgt irgendwas mit 2XXX mm. Aber GEANU 2000 sind selten. einfach ausmessen.


----------



## nasserpudel (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe 2000mm gemessen aber es kam mir eben egtwas komig vor.
Ich verstehe soweiso nicht warum es bei den 26" modelen trotzdem unterschiedliche reifenumfänge gibt.
ist ja eigtl 26" groß ist ja immer gleich


----------



## neophyte1337 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Neuen Laufradsatz bestellt. Echt geiler Preis.
> 
> Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands
> 
> ...




Was soll die 9-fach XT-Kassette kosten und wie ist ihr zustand?


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nasspudel:Stimmt so nicht ganz,mache Reifen sind einfach dicker,wegen den stollen etc.


----------



## rabensang (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> was sidn es den für pros, schalten die gänge nicht richtig, springt es um ???



jupp, die Gänge springen um. manchmal muss ich zweimal am Shifter drücken, um den nächsten Gang zu schalten.



L0cke schrieb:


> ich schau mal was der rahmen für einen hat



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Jaja die Rechtschreibfehler




L0cke schrieb:


> ich rechne gleich aus, was du fahren musst, damit du siehst wie ne 36-10/09 übersetzung ist (also deine neue evtl max übersetzung )








L0cke schrieb:


> Was wilslt du ausgeben, ich denke mal es soll so günstig wie möglich sein oder?



Muss nicht viel kosten. 

Danke erstmal:


----------



## el barto (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Welches der beiden ist das bessere? Sowohl rein von den Teilen als auch aus P/L Sicht.

© CUBE-BIKES © CROSS

oder:

© CUBE-BIKES © TONOPAH

mfg el barto


----------



## kmf (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Was willst du denn für den Umwerfer haben? Und mach mal bitte nen Pic davon ..


Extra für die Pics ausgepackt. Wären 12€ +Porto ok? Würde per Polstertasche versenden. Genaues Porto müsste ich erfragen. Schätze 2,50€.



L0cke schrieb:


> [...]
> was fährst du denn für ne Übersetzung, ich schaff es bei meiner 36-09er Übersetzung bergab mitzutrampeln (trittfrequens um die 130) , und ich nehme stark an das du noch ein größeres Kettenblatt hast  , die 51 kmh sind unter umständen möglich, da muss aber der Straßenbelag, die Steigung und vor allem der Wind stimmen, aber länger hält man das nciht durch.


Meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit bergab (12%) liegt bei etwa 80 Sachen. Aber davon reden wir nicht. Es geht drum, dass mit dem Bike *bergauf* keine 51 drin sind, egal wie stark der Rückenwind. Ich fahre vorne ein 44er Blatt.



			
				L0cke schrieb:
			
		

> mhh, bissel lahm auf der 48er  Strecke , was fährst du da fürn Bike?


Kannst dich ja für den Marathon hier anmelden. Dann schaun ma mal. Sind immerhin 1600 Höhenmeter bei max Steigungen von 26%. Die St. Ingberter Strecke ist eine der schwersten in Deutschland. Und ein knapper 20er Schnitt reicht für Plazierung im Mittelfeld. Mehr ist bei mir nicht mehr drin und ich bin mit der Leistung im großen ganzen recht zufrieden. Ich fahre ein Red Bull Pro Scandium, das ist mein Hardtail und als Fully ein Stumpjumper Expert. 





			
				L0cke schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss dir teilweise wiedersprechen, den Umwerfer stellt man nicht genau parallel, der muss immer einen tick vom rahmen weggedreht sein
> [...]


Ich montier ihn bei Mittelstellung der Kette parallel zur Kette und bin bisher damit recht gut gefahren. Wenn du eine andere Einstellung favorisierst und die funktioniert ist das doch ok.



neophyte1337 schrieb:


> Was soll die 9-fach XT-Kassette kosten und wie ist ihr zustand?


Kassette hat etwa 3000km auf dem Buckel. Beim Ersatz der Kette (alle 1500km) wechsele ich einmal die losen Ritzel hinten und das mittlere Blatt vorne. Beim 2. Kettenwechsel schmeiße ich die hintere Kassette komplett raus. und wechsele vorne das große und das mittlere Blatt. Beim nächsten Wechsel kommt dann eine neue Kurbel rein.

15€ für die Kassette + Päckchen-Porto



roadgecko schrieb:


> Was solln die scheibenbremsen kosten ?


Da ist die XT-Schaltung mit dabei. Bremsscheiben-ø vorne 203 und hinten 180 plus die beiden Adapter und neue Schrauben. Es handelt sich um diese Bremse: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a2645/xt-disc-brake-set-st-m-765-dual-control.html

120€ komplett + Paket-Porto


----------



## roadgecko (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Extra für die Pics ausgepackt. Wären 12€ +Porto ok? Würde per Polstertasche versenden. Genaues Porto müsste ich erfragen. Schätze 2,50€.
> 
> Meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit bergab (12%) liegt bei etwa 80 Sachen. Aber davon reden wir nicht. Es geht drum, dass mit dem Bike *bergauf* keine 51 drin sind, egal wie stark der Rückenwind. Ich fahre vorne ein 44er Blatt.
> 
> ...



Also beide Bremsen für Vorne und hinten ? Gib mir bitte ne Bedenkzeit, denn dann bräuchte ich auch neue naben


----------



## kmf (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Also beide Bremsen für Vorne und hinten ? Gib mir bitte ne Bedenkzeit, denn dann bräuchte ich auch neue naben


Yup, für vorne und hinten, einschlieslich Bremsscheiben, Adapter und der für die Schaltgriffe passenden Schaltung. Die unterscheidet sich nämlich von der herkömmlichen.
Falls du dir Naben besorgst, es müssen Centerlock-Naben sein oder du müsstest dir zusätzlich Adapter für auf 6-Loch besorgen.
Überleg dir, ob du dir da nicht gleich besser einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegst. Bei actionsports sind die recht günstig zu beziehen.


----------



## Fabian (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal schauen ob meine Sombrio wieder aus der "RMA" zurück sind,dauert ja länger als bei ASUS


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich war heute und gestern unterwegs.
Gestern fast 30km und heute 22km.
BIn gestern mit WInd und 2Steigungen(1 nicht gerade einfach) 8,3km in 18min. geschafft mit Handycap(Regenschirm, den ich wegbringen wollte und Tonnenscwerem Rucksack.)

Dafür kenn ich mich nun mal wieder etwas besser in meiner Heimat aus
Das 2. BIld: den "Abhang" runter mach ich immer non-footed...
geht des öfteren mal daneben
Heute musste mein Fuß einmal kurz im kalten Flüsslein baden gehen, 7km von zu hause entfernt, war schön kalt und sabschig
das 2. BIld von den straßen: ist steiler als es ausschaut und auch höher. nur bläst einem da immer der wind entgegen.
Auf dem Weg, den ich gestern und heute gefahren bin, fehlt irgendwie ne brücke


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das erste "Bild" ist ja krass! 
Ich darf krankheitsbedingt nicht fahren und heute, der letzte Tag an dem ich nicht fahren darf schneide ich mir mit dem Ultra Kaze 3000 vol in den rechen Zeigefinger. Etwa 0,5vm in's Fleisch...
Jetzt kann ich nicht richtig mit Hand schreiben und an der tasta is auch schei**. Mal sehen wie das Morgen beim biken wird. Ich bremse nur mit dem Zeigefinger.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das ist echter mist

Ja, da fehlen aber noch 22km(gesamt+monat), ist der stand von gestern abend

EDIT: niochn paar bilder von den touren, gehen aber eher nicht in richtung Biken Egal. Voll geil wenn man so durchs kanllgrüne fährt, manchmal denkste, du bist im urwald


----------



## SLIKX (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Morgenwird auch malwieder mit 3 Freunden ne etwas größere Tour gemacht richtung Potzdam


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@L0cke:


Und hasst was passendes gefunden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, nun der aktuelle Stand im Anhang
werde heute nachmittag ne weitere Tour machen(halb erkundung, halb fun und komplett training) Habe da so was im gedächtnis, wo wir mal in der heide spazieren waren. War unteranderen ein schönes Tal da
mehr gibts dazu heute abend oder morgen


@rabensang: warum antwortest du eig. net auf meine PN?


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @rabensang: warum antwortest du eig. net auf meine PN?



Hupps, vergessen


----------



## nasserpudel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat einer von euch noch gaaaaanz billig nen steuersatz abzugeben? 1 1/8"


----------



## roadgecko (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Neuer persöhnlicher Rekord von meinem Kollegen zu mir nach hause.

TAG-KM: 13.03
F-ZEIT: 35:30 min
MAX KM/H: 43.5

Dabei geht es auch gut Bergauf. Aber meine kondition hat sich seit den letzten Monaten erheblich verbessert. Wiege auch "nur" noch etwa 92kg @ 1,94meter.

Auf dem hinweg bin ich ganz schön dreckig geworden (hat gut geregnet die Nacht davor und dann mit 30km/h durch die Fützen grrr) mein armes Fox Shirt 

Dabei ist mir noch mein vorderer linker Bremsklotz abgefallen (k.a. warum habe die immer richtig festgezogen) villeicht lag es an den vibrationen. 

Wegen der Scheibenbremse: Für ne XT bremse und alles drum und dran sicherlich ein guter Preis, aber es währe einfach zuviel aufwand (ich brauch zudem neue Naben) und demensprechend auch zu kosten spielig.
Daher investiere ich das Geld lieber in das neue Bike (warscheinlich das ZR Team 7.0 von Radon).
Aber danke für das Angebot


----------



## Progs-ID (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahre auch gerne mal mit dem Rad. Wir haben in der Nähe einen schönen Fahrradweg und auch ein paar gute Waldstrecken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, nun kommen die BIlder der gstrigen Tour. Man war das geil
Ich lass einfach mal die BIlder sprechen.
War ~2h unterwegs und bin fast 26km gefahren max.48, da wäre mehr gegangen, allerdings hatte ich zu wenig trinken mit und wollte deswegen net so auspowern.

BIlder: ich bitte um entschuldigung für die nicht immer so gute Quali

Die bilder und daten von heute folgen in einem anderen post--> bessere übersicht und der post ist net so voll gequetscht


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Irgendwie antwortet ja keiner
Egal, ich hänge mal die BIlder von heute an
>1000km


----------



## roadgecko (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Irgendwie antwortet ja keiner
> Egal, ich hänge mal die BIlder von heute an
> >1000km


Ach f4(k ich muss noch meine Bremse reparieren -.- ich glaube das mach ich jetzt mal.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich muss meine Bremsen nicht merh nachziehen, ich brauch hinten neue Klötze und meinen dynamo muss ich auch noch festschrauben, genau so wie meine kette ölen


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab heute 38 km gemacht,geiles Wetter nur auf den trails waren noch ein paar ziehmlich nervige Schlammpfützen


----------



## roadgecko (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Bremsen nicht merh nachziehen, ich brauch hinten neue Klötze und meinen dynamo muss ich auch noch festschrauben, genau so wie meine kette ölen



Mir ist ein klotz abgefallen, was weis ich warum, festgezogen hab ich sie genug ! Aber jetzt ist wieder alles fertig.


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Von der heutigen Tour,jetzt isses sauber

Bald bestell ich meien Manitou R7 Elite 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Fabian
Du hast doch dein Bike im Versand gekauft, nicht?
Wie ist das dann bei Wartungen? Musst du das Bike hinschicken (wenn ja auf wessen kosten?) oder hohlen die das ab?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Von der heutigen Tour,jetzt isses sauber
> 
> Bald bestell ich meien Manitou R7 Elite



Was ist denn da jetzt für ne Gabel dran ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schau HIER 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Schau HIER
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Ja Toll, aber ich weis nicht welches Moddel das ist du Nase


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Egal ob 08 oder 09! Beides Rock Shox Dart 3. Erkennt man auch ab Lack 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das 08er Modell gab es anfangs noch mit einer Suntour gabel.
Es ist aber das 09er Modell,wie man ja an der Farbe erkennt.

@Nichtraucher:Ich hab das Cube nicht im Versand gekauft,Bonn ist direkt bei und um die Ecke.
Ich bringe das zur wartung zum Dirtmetals hier nach Siegburg.


----------



## adler93 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi,
ich hatte vor mir die ONeal Monster Team Glove 2008 :
ONeal Monster Glove - Action Sports-Bike Onlineshop
zu kaufen, weil meine Hände auf langen Touren immer nach der Zeit drücken und ich auch viel Hornhaut und die Handballen immer nach dem Fahren etwas weh tun. HAt die einer und weis ob die einigermaßen gut gepolstert sind für etwas längere Touren?


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*


das habe ich auch immer, blasen, hornhaut, schmerzen, das ist mein ding
ich nutze billige Aldi-Radhandschuhe

EDIT: 2Bildchen von gestern, doch nur eins, das 2. liegt noch aufm anderen PC


----------



## Fabian (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Adler 93:Was fährst du denn?
Für normale"Radtouren" sind die doch was dick...


----------



## adler93 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab gehofft die sind gut belüftet^^
ich fahr so ziemlich alles , also manchmal touren manchmal auch einfach nur bergab wos einen dann schon hinlegen kann , daher hatte ich auch lange rausgesucht wenns mich doch mal hinlegt oder so . Kennt jemand sonst noch lange Handschuhe die gut gepolstert sind damit die Handballen danach nicht immer so drücken und man weniger Hornhaut bekommmt.


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also die Aldi Teile habe ich auch. Davon bekomme ich immer Blasen und Hornhaut bildet sich ...

Habe mir jetzt O Neal Element Glove geholt. Die sollen sehr gut sein . 8 Bewertungen 5/5 Sterne.
Link : O Neal Element Glove black von O'Neal günstig kaufen im Online-Shop oder per Versand Händler Discount. O Neal Element Glove black billig bestellen, Kauf oder Verkauf.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich nutze im Moment diese:
Roeckl Sport - Radhandschuhe, Skihandschuhe, Snowboardhandschuhe, Langlaufhandschuhe, Reithandschuhe

Gegen die Ermüdung der Handgelenke würde ich eher andere Griffe empfehlen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## adler93 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Handgelenke sind Okay bloss an den Handballen drückts nach ner Tour.


----------



## cami (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Juhu, war heute auch wieder einmal auf einer Velotour. Zugegeben sie war etwas kurz (45min) aber fürn Anfang xD

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, dass ich zur nötigen Ausrüstung komme. (Als erstes brauche ich einen Helm) Gibt es da eine Marke, die ihr besonders empfehlen könnt oder sind die Alpina, welche es bei uns in der Region gibt völlig ausreichend?


Ev. werde ich morgen meine Kamera mit nehmen und euch ein paar Bilder aus der Schweiz zeigen, je nach Wetter.


----------



## el barto (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Alpina ist gut, Uvex wäre auch zu empfehlen.

mfg el barto


----------



## Frenssn (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich glaube von Alpin gibt es nur Ski Helme?! 

Konnte irgent wie kein Crosscountry Helm finden von Alpin.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Frenssn schrieb:


> Ich glaube von Alpin gibt es nur Ski Helme?!
> 
> Konnte irgent wie kein Crosscountry Helm finden von Alpin.



nein habe selber einen Alpina Helm.


----------



## Frenssn (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

zeich ma her


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das wetter ist bei uns atm einfach nur geil
leider solls die tage schlechter werden
habe heute in 1:20h meine danksagungen weggebracht, waren ~11,5km oder so.


----------



## adler93 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Und das Wetter bei uns könnte fast nicht schlechter sein, stark bewölkt nirgends die Sonne zu sehn und es soll morgen wieder regnen. Grade jetzt wo ich so richtig Bock auf Fahren hab -.- .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hehe ich hab herrlichen Sonnenschein. Hab deswegen eben grade auch och eine Tour durch die Stadtpark und Stadt gemacht. 
Ab Freitag soll das Wetter bei mir aber auch schlechter werden und das grade zum Wochenende hin... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns könnte des Wetter echt nicht schlechter sein .
18l Regen pro m²

Wegen dem Helm:
Wie meiner genau heist weiss ich nicht aber hier ist mal ein Link von Alpina MTB Helmen:
ALPINA - EYEWEAR & HELMETS


----------



## Fabian (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schau einfach bei dir im Geschäft das der Helm gut auf deinen Kopf passt.
Sollte logischerweise auch möglichst leicht sein und nicht aussehen wie aus den 80ern


----------



## cami (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, darauf achte ich auf jedenfall. Thx für den Link. 
So ein 80er Jahre Modell hätte ich auch noch rumliegen. Aber das ist wirklich total out.

Heute regnete es bei uns leider auch den ganzen Tag, was mir dann doch zuviel des guten war.
Daher gehe ich wohl morgen wieder etwas fahren, hoffentlich mit neuem Helm xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe mich gestern stark verschätzt, es waren 21,9km
-,- ich habe nen platten


----------



## roadgecko (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern stark verschätzt, es waren 21,9km
> -,- ich habe nen platten



Entwerder flicken oder ein neuer Schlauch. Wenn der Schnitt richtig groß ist brauchste noch nen neuen reifen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kein schnitt, bin durch irgendwas durch gefahren, weiß nischt genauerres, da ich gestern abend keinen bok mehr hatte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja da rentieren sich meine Maraton Plus ATB's doch mal wieder! seit ich die drauf habe kann ich durch Glasscherben fahren wie ich will und es passiert nicht's. 

@Helm-Geschichte 
ich fahre einen echt bequemen 911'er <-- der absolute Insider! 
ich glaube aber der wird nicht mehr produziert


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, kann auch sein, dass einfach viel zu wenig luft drauf ist
hab den reifen lange net mehr aufgepumt


----------



## Gutewicht (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei mir kam endlich meine Bestellung an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ja da rentieren sich meine Maraton Plus ATB's doch mal wieder! seit ich die drauf habe kann ich durch Glasscherben fahren wie ich will und es passiert nicht's.
> 
> @Helm-Geschichte
> ich fahre einen echt bequemen 911'er <-- der absolute Insider!
> ...



Bei meinem dicken Profil passiert auch so nichts ^^ Die scherben kommen garnicht richtig an den Reifen dran. 

Am besten währe es doch eignetlich immer nen neuen schaluch dabei zu haben und so eine kleine Pumpe mit (glaube) CO² Kapseln zum aufpumpen. 
Wiegt nicht viel und kann man ohne Werkzeug dann wechseln.
Besser als die richtig schweren "unplattbaren" schläuche oder ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei meinem dicken Profil passiert auch so nichts ^^ Die scherben kommen garnicht richtig an den Reifen dran.
> 
> Am besten währe es doch eignetlich immer nen neuen schaluch dabei zu haben und so eine kleine Pumpe mit (glaube) CO² Kapseln zum aufpumpen.
> Wiegt nicht viel und kann man ohne Werkzeug dann wechseln.
> Besser als die richtig schweren "unplattbaren" schläuche oder ?




sehen meine Lehrer nicht so 
Schlauch und Pumpe hab ich auf Touren auch immer dabei. Gibt ein sicheres Gefühl 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> sehen meine Lehrer nicht so
> Schlauch und Pumpe hab ich auf Touren auch immer dabei. Gibt ein sicheres Gefühl
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ich meine ja ne kline Pumpe wie zb. sowas: Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad notfalls tuts auch nur der schlauch und evt. ein Adapter. Eine Tankstelle wird schon in der Nähe sein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe eine kleine Handpumpe die ich unter dem Getränkehalter festgeschraubt habe. Die reicht, wenn mal etwas passiert. Hatte sie bereits mehrfach im Einsatz, z.b. als ich das letzte mal Oma's Reifen neu aufgepumpt habe und es ging angenehm schnell. CO² Pumpen haben das Risiko, dass die Kartusche leer sein könnte, bevor der Reifen vollgenug ist.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine Handschuhe sind in jetzt wahrscheinlich weider bei Sombrio Kanada
Werde mir jetzt neue kaufen,dauert noch einige zeit bis die wieder da sind.
Der wirds:

Raji Handschuhe braun

Dann hab ich wenigstens 2 paare


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kleine Handpumpe die ich unter dem Getränkehalter festgeschraubt habe. Die reicht, wenn mal etwas passiert. Hatte sie bereits mehrfach im Einsatz, z.b. als ich das letzte mal Oma's Reifen neu aufgepumpt habe und es ging angenehm schnell. CO² Pumpen haben das Risiko, dass die Kartusche leer sein könnte, bevor der Reifen vollgenug ist.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Die die ich gepoastet habe, kannste AUCH als Handpumpe benutzen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Okay das ist natürlich schon geil!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Bei mir kam endlich meine Bestellung an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du uns dann mal berichten wie die Reifen sind?

Was kosten die pro Stück? Billiger als Nob(b)y Nic von Schwalbe?

Greets


----------



## Gutewicht (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich hab die reifen heute erst montiert. Sie kosten ca. 15€/Stück. Bin nur mal kurz die Straße hoch und runter gefahren. Werde aber spätestens morgen mal ne tour duch den Wald machen, dann werde ich mal ein wenig berichten. Bisher machen sie allerdings einen sehr guten eindruck

BTW: Wieviel Druck sollte ich auf die Reifen geben? Ich habe dieses Antiplatt mit drinne und da ich gehört habe, dass dieses einen hohen Luftdruck benötigt, habe ich mal 3 bar reingepumpt. Ist dies Ok? zuviel? zuwenig?


----------



## Las_Bushus (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also 3 Bar ist fürs Gelände meiner Meinung nach obere Grenze, wenn du aber durch die Stadt willst kannste auch 3,5 Bar drauf pumpen. Da stimmt dann auch der Abrollsound (ein tiefes brummen rollt über die Straße  )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Oh ja das kenne ich noch. *bruuuuummmmm* 

Habe mir grade einen Sigma Sport BC 2006 MHR bestellt *g*


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gutewicht (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin heute ne kleine Tour durch den Wald gefahren. Hier ein kurzes Feedback bezüglich der Race King Reifen:

+großes Volumen
+leicht zu montieren
+guter Grip auf fast jedem Untergrund

-im Vergeleich zu meinen Slicks größerer Rollwiederstand (is ja logisch)
-Bei matschigem Untergrund setzt sich das Profil recht schnell zu (der Dreck löst sich aber nach ner schnellen Abfahrt wieder sehr zügig)

Im Vergleich zu meinen vorherigen Reifen, sind die Race King eine deutliche Steigerung. Gerade im Gelände macht es richtig Spass.


----------



## Mojo (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Welche Reifen hattest du davor?


----------



## Gutewicht (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Es waren irgendwelche Slicks, die schon auf meinem Bulls Hardtail drauf waren, also nix besonderes.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich musste gestern, nachdem ich den Reifen geflickt hatte, feststellen, das ich ne neue Feder für meinen hintere V-Brak brauche. diese federn gibts allerdings net allein, also heute für 20€ ne neue gekauft
von XLC in schwarz aus Alu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adler93 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kann mal einer erklären wie ich solche Felgenbremsen so einstelle, dass die schnell bremsen aber nicht schleifen? Ich hab zwar Scheibenbremsen, aber ich hab letztens bei meiner Schwester zwei neue Mäntel und ein Schlauch gewechselt und sollte die Bremsen auch nachziehn, aber sobald der Hebelweg am Bremsgriff weniger wurde haben die geschliffen -.-, gibts da irgendein Trick?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Auf richtigen Winkel der Backen zur Felge achten.


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



adler93 schrieb:


> Kann mal einer erklären wie ich solche Felgenbremsen so einstelle, dass die schnell bremsen aber nicht schleifen? Ich hab zwar Scheibenbremsen, aber ich hab letztens bei meiner Schwester zwei neue Mäntel und ein Schlauch gewechselt und sollte die Bremsen auch nachziehn, aber sobald der Hebelweg am Bremsgriff weniger wurde haben die geschliffen -.-, gibts da irgendein Trick?



Als erstes muss die Felge rund laufen und darf nicht ausschalgen. Sprich sie muss "Zentriert" sein. Dann wie gesagt wüssen die Bremsbacken genau im 90° Winkel auf die Felge auftreffen. Dann vorne am bremshebel seil nach hinten geben und die Bremsen so fest wie möglich einstellen. Dann vorne lockern und mit den 2kleinen Schrauben dem gleichen abstand zwischen linker und rehcter Bremsbacke einstellen. Dieser beträgt optimalerweise 1-1,5 pro Seite also 2-3mm gesamt.


----------



## adler93 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Okay, danke euch beiden, jetzt weis ich mindestens auf was ich achten muss.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die beiden Bilder entstanden heute während einer Trainingstour.

Es fing an zu regnen und was macht man da als Biker? Genau, erstmal anhalten, zugucken wie alle anderen unterschlupf suchen und dann freuen man sich, dass man keine Schutzbleche mit hat 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die beiden Bilder entstanden heute während einer Trainingstour.
> 
> Es fing an zu regnen und was macht man da als Biker? Genau, erstmal anhalten, zugucken wie alle anderen unterschlupf suchen und dann freuen man sich, dass man keine Schutzbleche mit hat
> 
> ...



Regen + "Knallhartes MTB" Ohne Schutzblech *g* das kenne ich.
Der Match in meinem Fox Shirt war nach der (kurz)Wäsche immernoch leicht zu sehen 

wegen der Bremse: Bremsen einstellen-montieren wie V-Brake,Magura-HS33 am MTB,Trekkingrad,Grossrad,Fitnessbike


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Regen + "Knallhartes MTB" Ohne Schutzblech *g* das kenne ich.
> Der Match in meinem Fox Shirt war nach der (kurz)Wäsche immernoch leicht zu sehen



Bin zwar nicht durch knall hartes Gelände, aber die Wald ähnlichen Wege im Stadtpark haben schon einiges her gegeben 
Mami hat sich jedenfalls gefreut 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht durch knall hartes Gelände, aber die Wald ähnlichen Wege im Stadtpark haben schon einiges her gegeben
> Mami hat sich jedenfalls gefreut
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Hehe ich hasse das eigneltich wenn es so spritzt, aber ob Viel dreck oder Richtig viel dreck an der Kleidung ist dann auch egal. Also ab gehts


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn du keine Schutzbleche dran hast und es regnet,probier auf etwas gepflasterten zu fahren,da spritzt das kaum.
Kenne das Problem aus eigener erfahrung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja ich hätte ja auch die Asphaltstrecke fahren können 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das kenn ich auch, man fährt im Trocknen los, denkt also net an die schutzblechen und dann beginnts zu regnen und man steht da wien voll idiot
gehe demnächst, aber noch heute, meine neue bremse montieren und testen


----------



## L0cke (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mhh, ich werd obenrumm eigentlich kaum dreckig, liegt aber auch an den reifen, die rubber queens schläudern kaum was in richtung oberhalb schenkel .

Da habe ich auch eine Frage, hat hier jemand Interesse an einem paar Continental Mountainking Supersonic in 2.2 ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich liebe meinen Postboten 
*saber saber*

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das ding ist einfach genial.
Wie gesagt, benutze es auch schon ne weile und es Funktioniert bestens.


----------



## nasserpudel (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat einer noch billig billig ne FederGabel rumstehen 80-100mm Federweg und der Schaft sollte auch noch um die 200mm haben.
Habe nur 50€ zur verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne, ich net
@nichtraucher: schönes Teil

Ich werde morgen wohl das erste mal dieses jahr mit dem Bike zur Schule fahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schönes Teil stimmt,aber ich konnte ihn heute nch nicht testen, da sich keine Zeit dafür fand... 
Und morgen muss ich um 5:30 raus  und Fähre nach der Schule gleich in den Urlaub, also auch da keine Zeit

Lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Hat einer noch billig billig ne FederGabel rumstehen 80-100mm Federweg und der Schaft sollte auch noch um die 200mm haben.
> Habe nur 50€ zur verfügung.



Also da ich bald die Kohle für die manitou R7 zusammen habe fliegt die Dart 3 raus.
Wäre in weiß und hat 80mm Federweg.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das bringt dir dann ja kaum was, oder? du hast doch shcon 80mm

ich werde heute allerhöcstens noch zum Edeka und mit DExtro Energie mit magnesium holen, da ich heute in derschule beim Sponsorenlauf 17km gelaufen bin. Nun tun meine Waden total weh.


----------



## Fabian (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nicht umbedingt der federweg macht die Gabel aus.

Die R7 ist ein ganzes Stück leichter,spricht viel besser an und lässt sich außerdem besser einstellen.
Positiver Nebeneffekt sind 2cm mehr Federweg.

BTW:17km sind doch eigentlich kein problem wenn man sich aufwärmt und nach dem laufen dehnt


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal ne Frage.
Ich hab ja das Cube LTD Race 2009 und war mit meinen Gedanken wieder mal in der Zukunft.
Kann man in das Bike eigentlich eine Rock Shox U-Turn mit 130mm Federweg reinmachen? Die Reba hat im Mom 100mm.

Greets


----------



## roadgecko (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Ich hab ja das Cube LTD Race 2009 und war mit meinen Gedanken wieder mal in der Zukunft.
> Kann man in das Bike eigentlich eine Rock Shox U-Turn mit 130mm Federweg reinmachen? Die Reba hat im Mom 100mm.
> 
> Greets



Ich denke nicht, da wenn zu viel Federweg da ist und der Rahmen nicht druaf ausgelegt ist das du vorne "zu weit runter kommst" und dann ist einfachd er winkle nicht mehr gegeben den du für vernüftiges fharne brauchs


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kk

dann spar ich mir die 200Euro und spar schonmal auf den Führerschein


----------



## Fabian (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Außerdem würde sich die Geometrie verändern.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Nicht umbedingt der federweg macht die Gabel aus.
> 
> Die R7 ist ein ganzes Stück leichter,spricht viel besser an und lässt sich außerdem besser einstellen.
> Positiver Nebeneffekt sind 2cm mehr Federweg.
> ...


Aso, 9ch kenn mich da net ganz so aus

17Km, naja, wenn du sosnt nur biken gehst und auch noch son paar limitierende dinge hast, wie ich, net.

EDIT: ich hoffe ich komm demnächst mal wieder zu unser skater, dann ist wieder springen angesagt


----------



## roadgecko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Außerdem würde sich die Geometrie verändern.



Genau das wollte ich sagen


----------



## Fabian (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@bloemfontein:Für mich isses halt kein Problem da ich irgendwie schon immer viel Kondition hatte.
Seit vorletzter Saison hat sich die noch gesteigert,sind mit dem verein 2x die Woche 10/11km gejoggt und hatten danach noch normales training.
Samstags dann ein Spiel.

Anti Ot:In letzter zeit ist das Biken für mich echt ******* geworden.
           Ich darf dank meines Heuschnupfens alles mögliche einwerfen ,
           beim Sport gibts dann keine Probleme da der Körper anscheinend   
           etwas produziert was die Symthome unterdrückt.Danach schlägts 
           dann aber voll zu


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja ja, immer diese Polen.
Ich habe ne alergie gegen Pollen sämtlicher Gräser und Roggenpollen
Ich habe voll die komische Kondition Fußball habe ich 7(wenn net sogar 8)Jahre lang gespielt, mittlerweile ist es langweilig geworden-.-
BIken hingegen macht mir vile Spaß, da ich noch garnet über all in der Gegend mitm BIke biken war undso.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Fabian,

wenn du die mittlerweile gut ausgereiften Kombinationspräparate (Nasenspray, Augentropfen) nimmst, dürftest du damit nicht so viel Probleme haben. Die kleineren Pillen zum Einwerfen machen Müde, bringen teilweise den Kreislauf durcheinander und können einen richtig runter ziehen.

Zuletzt habe ich noch im Radio gehört, dass man sich selbst bei einer Pollenallergie nicht komplett isoliert Zuhause halten soll. Ich bin dem nachgegangen und kann mich nicht beklagen 

So, genug OT


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bewege mich auch trotz Pollenalergie massenhaft darußen. Beim Biken stört das nach einer gewissen Zeit eh net mehr, wenn die nase zu ist, weil man dann außer Puste ist und auch durch den mund atmet um mehr Luftzu bekommen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kannst ja auch mal zu deinem Hausarzt gehen und Fragen, ob er dir ne Akkupunktur gegen Heuschnupfen verschreiben kann.
Will das auch noch dieses Jahr ausprobieren.


----------



## Fabian (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Wannseesprinter:Ich hab sowieso das Gefühl das es schwächer wird,ca. nach 2-3 tagen.Ist nur an den ersten 3 tagen der blüte so,hab irgendwie das gefühl das der Körper sich daran gewöhnt.

hab ein paar schöne Bilder der heutigen Tour,unter anderem auch vorbei bei unserem(weider vollen) Stausee.
Wurde wegen Repeturen an der Teerschicht auf 20% abgesenkt.
Daraus werden mehr als 780 000 Menschen versorgt.
Das ganz große bild ist ein luftbild,d.h nicht von mir
Der vergleich voll/leer ist auch nicht von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0cke (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ab morgen sind 2 tage willingen bikepark angesagt


----------



## Fabian (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jaja jetzt uns die Nase lang machen


----------



## L0cke (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> jaja jetzt uns die Nase lang machen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich werde ab nächsten Mi vllt. im Harz mein Unheil treiben 
Irgendwo muss ich den BC 2006 MHR ja ausprobieren 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich werd die letzten 3 Tage Ferientag entweder durch den Schwarzwald fahren oder nach Freudenstadt in der gegend.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*


ich hasse euch. der eine fährt in harz, der andere in nen geilen BikePark und der nächste will in schwarzwald
naja, vllt. komm ich morgen endlich mal mir Sesfontain zum Wilseder berg


----------



## Fabian (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich kann dich trösten,bein Würfel steht seit ebend wieder beim Dirtmetals,Bremsen entlüften und die hintere Felge zentrieren.

Die von Sombrio kommen echt nicht in die Pötte,hab aber heute einfach neue von ihm bekommen,sind jetzt die Fox Dirtpaw


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich hasse euch. der eine fährt in harz, der andere in nen geilen BikePark und der nächste will in schwarzwald
> naja, vllt. komm ich morgen endlich mal mir Sesfontain zum Wilseder berg


soll ich dir ma was sagen?
ich fahre sonntag nach winterberg


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich zitiere Felix von der super nanny: "Fresse, piss dich alte, verpiss dich aus meim leben"
 *duck und weg*

nein, es ist schön für euch, dass ihr schön beiken gehen könnt. ich wünsche euch viel spaß.
mein plan für morgen fällt wohl ins sprichwörtliche wasser: rege, regen, rege-.-


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das wird die Regen Jacke rausgehohlt und dann geht das ab ins Gelände!
Ich werde bei meinen fünf Tagen im harz auch nicht auf das Wetter achten! Ich komm da (speziell dieser Ort) wohl nie mehr mit Bike hin also wird das ordentlich genutzt.

Ach und sonst hast du eindeutig besseres Terrain vor Ort als ich, also jammere nicht! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, alsu du habe ich schon ein besseres
Wieso kommst du da dann nie wieder mitm bike hin? wanderst dann aufn mond aus und kommst net wieder oder warum?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja das ist der nächste Urlaub mit meinem Eltern (bin jetzt auch grade im Urlaub) und da meine Ma nicht mitkommen kann, da sie arbeiten muss, haben wir zum einen weniger Gepäck (Frauen halt^^) und zum anderen wird ein Sitzplatz weniger genutzt, also kann die eine Seite der Rückbank umgelegt werden und das Bike passt rein.
Ach und falls noch wer wissen will warum ich vllt. spezell mit dem Bike da nichht mehr hinkomme:
Freude von uns (die grade mit uns im Urlaub sind) haben im Harz ein großes Grundstück, mitten im nirgendwo... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie geil, bau dir nen single trail, befreunde dich mit mir und ich kann da hin*duckundweg*

DU hattes recht, ich habe ein viel besseres Terain hier War heute mit sesfontain los.
ich habe ihn mit dem biking virus infiziert
Waren so 67km die ich heute abgeradelt habe. er etwas weniger.
ich hänge mal als vorgeschmack was an, der rest folgt morgen


----------



## L0cke (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

na ich setzt noch einen drauf, wir waren gestern willingen, abends sind wir nach winterberg nachdem der lift in willingen zu war, dann heut den ganzen tag willingen (wir haben direkt am lift gepennt XD) und morgen geht es auch wieder nach willingen, bin heim um noch nen freund abzuholen


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bloemfontein du hast da ja richtig geiles Gelände
ist zwar nicht richtig Offroad durchn Wald aber so Gelände macht auch Spaß zum fahren - besser als Asphalt


----------



## roadgecko (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Noch 3 etwas ältere Bilder aus meinen Archiven 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, ist ganz geil. diese schotterpisten runter zu brettern. da sind immer so huggel drinne, die das wasser vom weg leiten sollen, da jump ma immer sehr schön. die haben ca. ne höhe von max. 20cm.
wenn man die mit 45km/h jumped, schlägt sesfontains gabel(SC Sontour xxx 50mm)voll durch. hier kann es sogar was brigen gar keine zu haben
ich habe nach gestern voll ide dicken sonnenbrände auf sen armen
naja, die bilder erzählen euch den rest.
einzig allein stören die fußgänger, die da am wochenende zu haufe sind, leider 90% rentner
am besten ist es in den ferien an einem wochentag. da sund da zwar auch welche, aber net so viele.
unser meist gesagtes wort war: "ACHTUNG!"


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sieht gut aus, she schön zu fahren bei dem Wetter


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, das macht richtig laune.
nur man sollte sich halt mit sonnecreme eincremen, da man sonst schnell nen sonnenbrand bekommt. da gibt es fast gar keinen schatten
EDIT: das ist alles about HERE


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemfontein
Wie?! Du fährst ohne Gabel?!  Cool!

Ich erkunde jetzt erst mal die Sohlener-Berge

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jop, ich habe kiene Gabel. meine hände zeigen mir aber, dass ich eine brauche. meine handballen taten gestern richtig weh und meine hände haben viele blasen und hornäute

haste nen Link bei Maps zu den SOhlener-Bregen?

EDIT: irgendwie sind DAS für mich keine berge


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

DAS sind wirklich keine Berge Nichtraucher! 

Evtl meinen wir ein unterschiedliches Sohlen? oder du definierst Berg anderst


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 hier habt es wirklich gefunden^^
schaltet mal auf Gelände um... xD Da ist nichts höheres

Ich bring euch ein paar Bilder mit.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das wäre nett.
ich habe auf gelände umgeschaltet, weil mich das ja irretiert hat.
naja, lassen wir die bilder sprechen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich wollte gestern in die Sohlener Berge, aber das Gelände, welches ich suchte, fand ich einmal mehr nicht und die gemachten Bilder für'n unschön. xD 
Ich hab aber insgesamt ~100 Höhenmeter(nur Berg auf) gemacht und war zeit weise echt fix und fertig bis ich mal vom Dritten auf das zweite Kurbelblatt geschaltet hab^^

Jetzt steht mein Bike jedenfalls mal wieder in der Werkstatt mit defektem Innenlager - nach 1100Km - und wieder bekomme ich es erst am Dienstagabend oder Mittwoch früh.

Ich hoffe ich habe dann keine Probleme im Harz.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Mojo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich werde in den Pfingstferien ein paar Tage nach Oberfranken fahren. Um genau zu sein in die Nähe von Schwarzenbach dort gibt es ein paar Trails. Bin schon gespannt was sie so hermachen. Hier mal die Homepage. 
War da schonmal jemand?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Bloemfontein
> Wie?! Du fährst ohne Gabel?!  Cool!
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Das hat mein Fahrrad mir heute heumdezahlt
Kaum darf man sich nen geilen PC bestellen, bricht das Gewinde der Gabel

Was meint ihre kostet ne n romale Gabel ohne Federung?
Meine reifen müssten 24" haben;(


----------



## Fabian (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kauf dir einfach nen neues Bike


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Freund und SPion Google hat mir 25€ ausgespuckt. verbinde ich gleich mit 15€ für nen neuen Schwalbe Land CRuiser

wenn, dann kauf ich mir aber gleich wat richtiges, z.B nen radon ZR-Team 6.0. Das würde allerdings net in mein Budget passen, da ich nu meinen neuen PC bestellen darf


----------



## chris93 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hätte auch noch 3Gabeln rumliegen.
2xmit 1"schaft eine davon sogar mit Federung und 1xmit 1 1/8 schaft.
ich würde sie dir für 10abgeben
Sind glaube aber alle für 26" laufräder.
poste bitte mal ein Bild deines Fahrrads um sicher zu gehen das du nicht doch 26"laufräder zhast.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mach ich gleich mal.
mom
wo wohnste denn ~?
net dass versand 100€ kostet

EDIT:
Ich glaube aber, dass da mit der Geometrie net so ganz hinhaut
ist ja net auf federung ausgelegt
BIld im Anhang


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn ihr etwas zu verkaufen habt, dann bitte nur über den Marktplatz.


----------



## chris93 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die agebl mit Federung wird eh nicht passen da der Gabelschaft zu kurz sein wird.
Hast du einen 1zoll oder 1 1/8 zoll Gabelschaft?
Ich würde auch sagen das das 26zoll und keine 24zoll laufräder sind.
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde in dieses Fahrrad nicht mehr alt zu viel Geld reinstecken.
Spar lieber und kaufe dir (Vorbau,Steuersatz,FEDERGABEL,Lenker,und nen Rahmen den rest kannst du ja erstmal dranlassen.


----------



## rancer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich melde mich mal hier, denn ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Acid 09 

Im Hintergrund ist noch mein altes Bulls DH 1- man bin ich froh dieses Teil los zu sein


----------



## chris93 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rancer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> auch ich melde mich mal hier, denn ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Acid 09
> 
> Im Hintergrund ist noch mein altes Bulls DH 1- man bin ich froh dieses Teil los zu sein




Eigtl ein recht schickes fahrrad.
Wollte mir die Dart auch erst kaufen aber mir wurde davon abgeraten diese Gabel zu kaufen.
Hast du vllt schon irgendwelche erfahrungen gemacht?
oder gibts es keine probleme mit der Gabel.


----------



## Fabian (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die gabel würde ich nicht kaufen,leiber etwas mehr investieren


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, habe vorhin mal meine schöne Gabel abgelichtet
Nun hängt der Rahmen samt Hinterreifen am haken un die gabel steht in der ecke und muss isch schämen
die kacke ist, wir wollten sonntag auf tagestrip mitm bike -.-

PC: auf bild eins sieht man unseren virgarten am gestriegen nachmittag


----------



## roadgecko (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> So, habe vorhin mal meine schöne Gabel abgelichtet
> Nun hängt der Rahmen samt Hinterreifen am haken un die gabel steht in der ecke und muss isch schämen
> die kacke ist, wir wollten sonntag auf tagestrip mitm bike -.-
> 
> PC: auf bild eins sieht man unseren virgarten am gestriegen nachmittag



Loool Qualität hat einen namen xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

...Panther.
Ne, das BIke ist ja gar net darauf ausgelegt, was ich damit teilweise gemacht habe
deswegen und nach 4Jahren


----------



## Fabian (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Tjoa,mit dem Hobel würde ich nimmer fahren,hätte schiss das man sich mal richtig lang macht.....


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Bike fällt bald auseinander. Nachdem die Schaltung ihren Geist mehr oder weniger ausgehaucht hatte (ende April war das Glaub ich), hat jetzt auch die Gabel iwo Spiel (wenn ich durchs Gelände fahre merkt man das da iwo bewegung drinn ist). Und wenn ich hinten Bremse, bewegt sich die Bremse an sich kaum noch, sondern eher die Verstrebung des Rahmens wo diese Befestigt ist.
Solangsam wirds wirklich Zeit für nen neues Bike.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

OH dann aber schnell! Das hört sich an als ob die Federgabel in sich gebrochen ist. Das hatte ich auch mal und mein Händler meinte die gabel übersteht noch rund 30-40km.

Das Wetter ist hier grade echt mies... Regen....

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nfs game:Welches hattest du nochmal?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Tjoa,mit dem Hobel würde ich nimmer fahren,hätte schiss das man sich mal richtig lang macht.....


mach ich auch net mehr
Muss heute nochmal telefonieren deswegen


----------



## chris93 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hat jemand vllt noch billig sag mal 20-30€ ein laufrad (vorne) mit scheibenbremaufnahme rumliegen?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @nfs game:Welches hattest du nochmal?


Was fürn Bike? Nen Gudereit M15. Schon drei, vier Jahre alt.........


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



chris93 schrieb:


> hat jemand vllt noch billig sag mal 20-30€ ein laufrad (vorne) mit scheibenbremaufnahme rumliegen?



So kann dir keiner helfen.

Evtl noch die Radgröße, Einsatzgebiet (Mountainbike....) dazuschreiben


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe gestern mal kurz 49€ beim bikeladen gelassen.
Ne neue Gabel(silber, wird noch lackiert, wenn ich lust habe; 25€) und nen neuer Mantel(Schwalbe Land Cruiser, 14€) für hinten, da der mit beginn der ferien noch stärker belastet wird, also vorgesorgt.
Muss heute noch gabel und so wieder montieren und dann gibts fotos


----------



## Fabian (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

damit willste noch fahren?
ich häät echt zu viel schiss das der Rahmen als nächstes dran ist...


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ach quatsch, der ist recht stabil und zeigt noch keine mangel erscheinungen
das mit der gabel hat sich schon lange so halbwegs angedeutet da war die schraube des öfteren lose und der elnker teilweise sehr wakelig

Ich werde versuchen, so viel wie möglich rasen zu mähen und meinem vater beim jholzmachen zu helfen, damit ich bis zum auslaufen der 09er modelle nächstes jahr fast genug zusammen habe


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dachte ich mir auch grade, Fabian. Ich hatte mein PC einfach links liegen gelassen und mir ein neues Bike gehohlt.
PS.: Hier, im Harz, ist es richtig geil! nach 5km hatte ich schon 120Hm (nur bergauf) auf'm Tacho. Atm darf ich auf die kleinen aufpassen... Aber es sit ein geiles Gelände!!!

Bilder kommen auch noch später

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

biste schon im harz?
dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß und hals und beinbruch
wenn meine schester ihr patenkind zum übernachten hat muss ich das auch immer beschäftigen, dass nervt voll

BtT:
das problem ist, ich willbeides, PC(1210€) und bike(800€)-.-


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Es ist fast Sommer und du hast geiles Gelände vor deiner Tür. Ich würde an deiner stelle mir sofort das Bike hohlen. Welches soll es eig werden? 
Im Winter sind die PC-Teile eh schon wieder günstiger geworden, also sparst du so Geld...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So die versprochenen Bilder

1. Der bösartige anblick des Transports (Rahmen, darauf die beiden Laufräder und drum rum alle Sachen...)
2. Da hab ich mich verfahren. Sackgasse... 
3. locker 50 im Rollen möglich, aber nicht mit dem Bike 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## chris93 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> So kann dir keiner helfen.
> 
> Evtl noch die Radgröße, Einsatzgebiet (Mountainbike....) dazuschreiben





gute dan nochmal ordentlich.
ich brauch ein Laufrad für vorne hat da einer noch eins rumliegen 26" einsatzgebiet ist CC also auch mal waldwege.
muss nich das mega ding sein brauch ebn nur ne scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Ich finde nicht wirklich eins für 30€.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Es ist fast Sommer und du hast geiles Gelände vor deiner Tür. Ich würde an deiner stelle mir sofort das Bike hohlen. Welches soll es eig werden?
> Im Winter sind die PC-Teile eh schon wieder günstiger geworden, also sparst du so Geld...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 wenn, dasnn Radon ZR-Team 6.0
ja, dass stimmt schon, aber ich weiß dat net genau.
muss ich mir überlegen
wie geil das im Harz ist.sabber:


----------



## L0cke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe noch einen satz laufräder hier liegen, sind jedoch für felgenbremse, und wenn müsstest du auch das hintere laufrad mitnehmen, habe so schon genug teile rum liegen


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey LOcke, wann kommt der bericht vom rennen?
Was meinst du, sollte ich mir nu im sommer ein bike kaufen, oder wenn die 09er auslaufen(da kann man ja bestimmt -100€ sparen)?


----------



## chris93 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ich habe noch einen satz laufräder hier liegen, sind jedoch für felgenbremse, und wenn müsstest du auch das hintere laufrad mitnehmen, habe so schon genug teile rum liegen




Da habe ich ja selber welche.
ich will ja nur die sinnlose scheibenbresme ranmachn können.


----------



## L0cke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hey LOcke, wann kommt der bericht vom rennen?
> Was meinst du, sollte ich mir nu im sommer ein bike kaufen, oder wenn die 09er auslaufen(da kann man ja bestimmt -100€ sparen)?



Bericht kommt, hat sich zeitlich leider noch nicht ergeben   , Bike ist deine Entscheidung wann du dir ein bike kaufen willst und ob du noch bis Winter mit diesem altem Fahrrad rumfahren willst, ich kann ja mal demnächst  nachfragen was du fürn Acid bei meinem Laden bezahlen müsstest.



chris93 schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja selber welche.
> ich will ja nur die sinnlose scheibenbresme ranmachn können.



kay


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Bericht kommt, hat sich zeitlich leider noch nicht ergeben   , Bike ist deine Entscheidung wann du dir ein bike kaufen willst und ob du noch bis Winter mit diesem altem Fahrrad rumfahren willst, ich kann ja mal demnächst  nachfragen was du fürn Acid bei meinem Laden bezahlen
> [...]


Naja, das ist die Frage. Entweder ich hole mir jetzt nen PC und später nen radon oder umgekehrt. Nen Acid würde ich net nehmen, wenn dann gleich nen radon.
ich habe kein Bock immer kompromisse einzugehen
der typ vom fahrrad laden meinte auch,dass wenn ich weiterhin meine dinger hier fahren will, schon so 800€ investieren sollte


----------



## roadgecko (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mhhh bin übers Wochenende wieder im Münsterland, und bin grade nur mal kleine 8km gefahren (bin auch erst ca. 19:30 Uhr angekommen).

Morgen werde ich wohl etwas weiter fahren. 
Und im Oktober will ich mir dann das Radon ZR Team 7.0 kaufen. Aber 1000 € sind ne große Stange Geld.


----------



## Gutewicht (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich will mir vll auch ein RAdon kaufen. Aber so wie ich das sehe, kann man die nur im iNet bestellen. Was ist jetzt wenn was kaputt ist. Muss ich das bike hinschicken oder wird es abgeholt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na dann mach das mal.
1000€ sind wirklich viel Geld
da haste recht.

finde am Acid die federgabel blöd. ersten 80mm und 2. net so gut einstellbar und für leichtere leute wie mcih net so gut geeignet. das lißt man so über die dart3.
da ist die reba schon ein stücken besser. das ZR.Team 6.0 kostet außerdem nur 100€ merh, wo die federgabel allein schon 200€ merh kostet
---> das radon ist besser und teurer

@GUtewicht: jeder händler, der einigermaßen ahnung hat und was kann, bestellt dir das auch und das läuft dann über den ab
es gibt aber auch marken, die kannste nur über i-net bestellen, wie Canyon


----------



## roadgecko (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich glaube deßhalb ist der Preis gerade so günstig.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemfontein
Du musst aufpassen! Einige Bikes sind dann vllt. schon ausverkauft und es gibt nur die nächsten Modele. 

Harz ist schon geil! Ist zwar nur Harzvorland, aber es reicht mir völlig! Habe vorhin Bergab rollen lassen und knapp an die 60Km/h gemacht Heute hab ich dank Kinder hüten nur 10Km machen können und dabei 210Hm (nur Bergauf). Beim ersten Anstieg ging ich ganz schön krass in die Knie, aber mittlerweile geht es. Leider hab ich kleinen Kammamann hier. Ich hab einen super Spot gefunden. Leicht Bergab, kleine Rampe und dann geht es richtig Bergab 

Ach und wegen Versänderbike über Händler bestellen: 
Der schläg bestimmt auch noch was drauf, weil er ja dann in dem Sinne Garantie gibt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Bloemfontein
> Du musst aufpassen! Einige Bikes sind dann vllt. schon ausverkauft und es gibt nur die nächsten Modele.
> 
> Harz ist schon geil! Ist zwar nur Harzvorland, aber es reicht mir völlig! Habe vorhin Bergab rollen lassen und knapp an die 60Km/h gemacht Heute hab ich dank Kinder hüten nur 10Km machen können und dabei 210Hm (nur Bergauf). Beim ersten Anstieg ging ich ganz schön krass in die Knie, aber mittlerweile geht es. Leider hab ich kleinen Kammamann hier. Ich hab einen super Spot gefunden. Leicht Bergab, kleine Rampe und dann geht es richtig Bergab
> ...



Wenn ich wieder in Bochum bin werde ich mal die eine Straße richtung Herne herunterfahren. Da geht es ungelogen ca. 2 bis 3km nur Bergab 

Gary Fisher bikes sehen auch gut aus, aber die sind teurer grr...
Locke wird ja die Rahmen kennen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich hab bei 60Km/h schon bammel, dass dann iwas passiert. Bremse versagt, Auto kommt oder ich mach nen Fehler bei der schlechten Strasse.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei 60Km/h schon bammel, dass dann iwas passiert. Bremse versagt, Auto kommt oder ich mach nen Fehler bei der schlechten Strasse.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Wir brauchen ADRENALIN ! xD

Ne recht hhast du schon, aber da ist auf der Straße extra nen Fahrradweg also auto kann da nicht kommen und du kannst soweit asurollen da ist das mit der Bremse auch kein Problem, außerdem haben wir ja 2 stück.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja mein gefundenes Stück Strasse endet a) in einer Kreuzung und b) ist diese hinter einer Kurve...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Naja mein gefundenes Stück Strasse endet a) in einer Kreuzung und b) ist diese hinter einer Kurve...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



nagut, meins endet auch an einer kreuzung aber danch kommen nochma ca 2km strecke ohne gefälle/steigung


----------



## Fabian (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wieso geht ihr immer von den Listenpreisen aus?
Wenn man einen vernünftigen Händler hat kann man einiges einsparen.

@bloemenfontain:Was wiegst du denn?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Aber nicht bei Versandhändlern.
Und Radon und Canyon bekommst du nur dort. Red Bull glaube ich auch.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Versandhändlern.
> Und Radon und Canyon bekommst du nur dort. Red Bull glaube ich auch.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Rose verkauft RedBull bikes. Und die haben den größten "Schuppen" in Ger ^^


----------



## Fabian (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichtraucher:Radon bekommt man nicht nur in versandhandel


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wieso geht ihr immer von den Listenpreisen aus?
> Wenn man einen vernünftigen Händler hat kann man einiges einsparen.
> 
> @bloemenfontain:Was wiegst du denn?


54kg bei 1,77m
Ich fahre halt viel bike und das zusammen mit nem guten stoffwechsel
da bringen selbst massenhaft süßigkeiten nischt

der händler hat meinem kumpel und mir ja sogar radon empholen, also wird das net nur übers i-net zu haben sein.


----------



## Gutewicht (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Fabian:
Von wo denn noch?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, halt bei guten HÄndlern.
Es gibt welche, die haben nur ahnung von city bikes und welche, die haben auch ahnung von anderen.
Mir ist aufgefallen, das in den läden, wo die leute net in balumann und mit derckiegen händen rumlaufen, generell weniger kompetenz herscht
so ist es zumindest bei den 3,4 Läden, in denen ich schon war.


----------



## Fabian (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Trifft bei uns nicht zu.


----------



## Fabian (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemenfontaina haste aber echt untergewicht.
                        Ich wiege mit 1,75m so um 62/63 kg.

@Gutewicht: Man kriegt die Radon bikes bei manchen Läden.Bestes Beispiel   
                  ist H&S, der halbe laden sind radons.


----------



## Gutewicht (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ah super 

Zum Glück gibts hier 3 Fahrradläden in meiner direkten Umgebung. Da werde ich mal nachfragen ob die RAdon Bikes haben oder bestellen können.


----------



## Fabian (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kannst dir auch einfach eins empfehlen lassen und das dann mal Posten,kann ja auch ne andere marke sein


----------



## Gutewicht (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jop wäre auch ne möglichkeit. Ein neues Bike kommt aber frühestens nach dem Ferienjob in den Sommerferien


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also Canyon und Radon werden natürlich auch in einem laden verkauft, aber in nur einem offiziell! Bei Canyon über den Canyon-Store und bei Radon eben H&S. Beide werden also in nur einem einzigen Vorort Shop, innerhalb Deutschlands verkauft. Votec-, Red Bull- und Rose Bikes sind nach 'BIKE' auch Versänderbikes! 

Zu Gewischt/Größe:
Ich bin 1,83m und wiege auch nur 62kg. mein Arzt meint, dass das in Ordnung sei bei dem Sport den ich treibe. Süßigkeiten in Unmassen bringen auch bei mir nichts.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloemenfontaina haste aber echt untergewicht.
> Ich wiege mit 1,75m so um 62/63 kg.


Das wieg ich bei knappen 1,85m .


----------



## chris93 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich bin 1,86 und wieg 77 kilo.
Bei meiner Super Qualitätsvorbau xD von FSA siind heute die Schrauben abgebrochen (beide) so nun die Frage wie ich diese wieder rausbekommen soll?
Irgendwie einen alten schraubenzieher anlöten und dan raudrehen hab ich mir überlegt, aber kann man das nicht auch anders lösen?
Gibts irgend nen special leim mit dem Ich den Schraubenzieher an die Schraube kleben könnte?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloemenfontaina haste aber echt untergewicht.
> Ich wiege mit 1,75m so um 62/63 kg.
> [...]


Nö, alle meine Ärztesage, das ist gerade richtig, beser als zu schwer
Außerdem treibne ich ja regelmäßig Sport
Schlanke FTW!

Also, der jenige, der mein GLück, schicksal usw. eingestellt hat kannte wohl das wort "Fairness" nicht.
der preis meines Wunsch-PCs sinkt erstmals auf unter 1200€und meine ltern sind bereit da mit mir zu bestellen(natürlich freut man sich), da funktioniert das mit der neuen gabel net.
Ich hatte soweit alles an die neue gemacht(pic 1), bis uns auffiel, dass das gewinde nen teil brauchte, wo keins ist, also rein gefeilt. dann war die halterung fürn lenker, die da rein kommt zu dick, auch abgefeilt. hier hätte uns da problem eigentlich schon auffallen müssen. das rohr vom lenkler passt net in die gabel obern rein(pic2). also müssen wir nächste woche wieder zum bike-händler. entweder wir können das mit dem zusammen lösen oder ich brauch nen neues bike.
ich will aber natürlich auch meinen neuen PC, auf den ich nu schon so lange gewartet habe-.-
also habe ich mir für unsern tagesausflug morgen da bike vom kumpel geliehen(pic3).


----------



## Fabian (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich zu schwer

ich mache 3/4x die Woche Sport.
Bin halt ein wenig kompakter gebaut


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jap, genau dat ist es, mach einer ist etwas stabiler, der andere schlank
Ich meinte dich auch net zu dir, du gehörts zu normal, mit dick meine ich net dicke speckrollen und unsportlich


----------



## Fabian (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schlank bin ich doch,verbreite hier blos keine gerüchte

BTT:Willste nicht doch noch was am Pc einsparen und ins Bike stecken?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich muss da ganz genau überlegen
ich telefonier heute abend nochmal und dann guck ich, was der händler sagt, wenn icxh da am montag oder dinstag mal mit meinem vater hinfahre
frühestens dann entscheidet sich was


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Oh man Bloemfontein, du hast aber auch ein Pech.
Kauf dir lieber ein neues Bike 
Mach mal skype an

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hmm wenn ihr Skype habt müssten wir nicht die ganze Zeit den thread bombandieren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wenn der Gute mal on wäre^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wuha! ich bin grade von meinem "Rundkurs" zurück.
9,05Km; 27:23Min; AVG-V:19,86KM/H; MAX-V: 59,09Km/h; 197Hm (wie immer nur Bergauf) 
AVG-Puls: 170; MAX-Plus: 189; Start-Temp.: 28,5°C

Das war bis jetzt von allen Runden die ich gemacht habe die, mit Abstand, Schnellste. Meine erste Zeit betrug um die 35Min und meine zweit beste Zeit, auf dieser Strecke, war 29:43Min.

Noch zwei Monate mehr hier, jeden Tag drei Mal die Strecke und ich bin top fit 
Aber leider reise ich morgen in der früh schon wieder ab 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bin nu on gegangen
war heute am Schaal-See war voll geil, schöne "berge", gute luft usw.
Hängen gleich mal nen paar bilder an, der rest kommt morgen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Noch einmal Gratulation zur richtigen Entscheidung.
Was soll es den eig werden?

Ich kann abschließend zu meinem Urlaub mit Bike nur sagen, dass das Gelände hier etwas anderes bietet als, dass das Magdeburg bietet. BERGE. Insgesammt bin ich nur 100Km gefahren, was mir aber auch gereicht hat.
Leider habe ich keine Bild von mir beim jumpen, aber mann kann nicht alles haben...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Höchst wahrscheinlich  dat Radon ZR-Team 6.0, der Händler hat mir und nem Kumpel die Marke auch empholen

SO, hier der rest der BIlder. Ich hatte zum glück meinen vater, der auch mal bilder von mir gemacht hat.
!!!Bilderflut!!!


----------



## Fabian (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kann man bei dem Helm auch das Innenfutter rausnehmen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei welchem Helm?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Helm?!
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Ich wollte gerade sagen
Ich habe eine, den müsste ich aber mit ner 2. person zusammen einstellen und dürfte den net mehr vergessen
naja, beim neuen bike ändert sich dat


----------



## Fabian (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

*Ironie meine Lieben,Ironie*

2 Personen,ein Helm,was ist wenn ihr mal gleichzeitig fahrt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nein, ich kann ja schlecht den helm einstellen, wenn er auf meinem APfel hockt
oder wieder Ironie?

Also, für mein fahrrad haben wir nun auch noch nen neuen Vorbai bestellt, da die gabel nen föllig anderes Maß hat als andere und deswegen bekommen wir den vorbau fürn kleinen preis, da der händler sagt, er ist schuld

wegen radons macht er sich mal schlau hat er gesagt. nur meinte er, dass die meistens dann gleich 5STück an de händler geben und die wird er dann schwer los.
mein vater holt Freitag wahrscheinlich den Vorbau ab und dann sagt der händler ihm was dazu, leider bin ich da gerade in der schule-.-.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Und welchen Helm meinte Fabian jetzt?!?! oder raffe ich es einfach nicht?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## chris93 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit nem kurbel wechsel?
ich will meine hellowtech kurbel wechseln habe mir extra nen abzieher gekauft raffe aber irgendwie nicht wie das funktionieren soll.
Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



chris93 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit nem kurbel wechsel?
> ich will meine hellowtech kurbel wechseln habe mir extra nen abzieher gekauft raffe aber irgendwie nicht wie das funktionieren soll.
> Kann mir das mal einer erklären?



Ab wann gibs eigentlich Rabatt auf die 09er Modelle, bzw. wann laufen sie aus ? 

Kann man das grob vorraussagen ?


----------



## chris93 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab meine neue Shimano XT  jetzt für knapp 80€ bekommen 

Im Biker und Boarder in chemnitz.
Bekomm die alten aber nicht runter.
ich denke aber das es noch bis ende sommer dauern wird bis ebn die Saison wieder gelaufen ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Und welchen Helm meinte Fabian jetzt?!?! oder raffe ich es einfach nicht?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


ich habe etwas davon geschriebn, dass ich meinen helm einstellen muss und den meint er


----------



## Fabian (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Falsch

Ich meinte den Helm auf dem Bild wo Bloemenfontein fährt,da dort aber kein Helm ist war das so eine indirekte Frage wo der Helm ist


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi  Leute!

War heute mit 2 Kollegen biken, super Wetter, schöne Tour.
Wir sind 65km gefahren. 
Falls jemand die Strecke kennt:
Ettlingen-Marxzell-Schielberg-Rotensol-Bad Herrenalb-Käppele-Bernstein
Die Strecke ist angenehm zu fahren und oben wird man mit einem wunderschönen Ausblick belohnt
Im Anhang hab ich noch ein paar Bilder.

Leider hat sich beim Trailabfahren mein Pedalmutter gelöst und das Pedal hing lose am Rad.
provisorisch festgezogen und dann ab zum Händler da man um es wieder festzuziehen einen Schlüssel braucht den ich nicht besitze.
Diagnose:
Ausgeschlagenes Pedal, es muss ein neues her.

Na super! Jetzt wo ich bald das Geld für meine neue Grafikkarte zusammen habe.
Ich war eh am überlegen Klickis zu kaufen-wollte es erst später machen, da die ja nicht so billig sind.
Jetzt denke ich hole ich mir gleich Klickis,wenn das mit den Pedalen kein Garantiefall ist.
Kann mir jemand Klickis empfehlen?
Bedingung: <45,- / Combi (also auch mit normalen Schuhen sollte man fahren können / möglichst schwarz

Greets!


----------



## Las_Bushus (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also als combi-klickis wären die hier einen Gedanken wert PD-M324
kommt auch etwas darauf an was für ein Klicksystem du willst, ich benutze seit jahren recht zufrieden das SPD System von Shimano. Wenn man sich erstmal an das ein und ausklicken gewöhnt hat, geht das fast so leicht wie mit normalen Schuhen abzusteigen.

Was der vor-/nachteil der anderen Klicksysteme ist kann ich dir leider nicht verraten... hab mich damit zu lange nicht mehr beschäftigt.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Super das war noch ein Garantiefall, ich bekomme neue Pedale 

Trozdem danke für deine Bemühung!


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Super das war noch ein Garantiefall, ich bekomme neue Pedale
> 
> Trozdem danke für deine Bemühung!


Das ist doch gut SO musste net das geld der Graka verbraten.
Ich hoffe, das mein Händler meinem Vater morgenfrüh etwas gutes mitteilen kann, was dat Radon angeht.
IM Breich 800€ ist dat ja das beste, wenn man so durchs Internet blättert.
Kennt ihr noch welche, die ihr in dem Bereich emphelen könntet?
DIe CUbe LTDs sind ja alle teurer und das Acid hat ne ich will net sagen schlechte gabel, wenn man so rumliest, soll die dart3 net so gut führ leichtere leute geignet sein und net so gut einzustellen sein.


----------



## chris93 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab heute endlich nach ca.1woche mal alle teile zusamengehabt und mein "neues altes fahrrad" aufgebaut also mit vielen teilen von freunden war echt mühsamm.
Hat jemand von euch paar Kantisockel rumliegen damit ich vorne die Bremse montieren kann!


----------



## chris93 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So hat einer von euch villeicht ne ahnung wo ich sone fahrradkarte herbekomme wo die ganzen wege eingezeichnet sind und so?
Ich und paar Kumpels wollen demnächst mal ne tour durch sachsen machn und da wäre sone karte ganz hilfreich.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das ist doch gut SO musste net das geld der Graka verbraten.
> Ich hoffe, das mein Händler meinem Vater morgenfrüh etwas gutes mitteilen kann, was dat Radon angeht.
> IM Breich 800€ ist dat ja das beste, wenn man so durchs Internet blättert.
> Kennt ihr noch welche, die ihr in dem Bereich emphelen könntet?
> DIe CUbe LTDs sind ja alle teurer und das Acid hat ne ich will net sagen schlechte gabel, wenn man so rumliest, soll die dart3 net so gut führ leichtere leute geignet sein und net so gut einzustellen sein.



Was ich empfehlen kann ist das Stevens S8. Ich bin es schon Probe gefahren, fährt sich eigentlich so wie das Cube LTD Race, einzigster Unterschied ist die schlechtere Recon Gabel beim S8 und die besseren Laufräder.
Stevens S8 Bike Shop Fahrradversand
Bekommt man bei uns für 850.-

Es gäbe noch:
Matts TFS Trail 300-D - merida-bikes.com
oder billigere Alternative:
Matts TFS XC 100-D - merida-bikes.com

Merida kann man empfehlen, die machen sehr gute Räder!


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich bei 800€ etwas suche.
Mal gucken, wat der Händler heute sagt wegen Radon, fahrenm da nachher noch hin.
Dann kann ich wieder was sagen bzw. gucken


----------



## Fabian (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Könntest auch auf der Cube/radon seite nach einem Lokalen Cube/Radon Händler suchen,da kriegste bestimmt dann auch noch rabatt.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Könntest auch auf der Cube/radon seite nach einem Lokalen Cube/Radon Händler suchen,da kriegste bestimmt dann auch noch rabatt.



ich glaube der einzigste Radon händler ist der online-versandshop H&S


----------



## overkill_KA (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Könntest auch auf der Cube/radon seite nach einem Lokalen Cube/Radon Händler suchen,da kriegste bestimmt dann auch noch rabatt.



Richtig ich hab z.B. 10% bekommen.

Aber ist halt bescheiden das du mitten in der Saison kaufst, da fällt der Rabatt kleiner aus.

Edit/

Kann mir jemand eine Frontleuchte für max 30Euro empfehlen?
Ich möchte damit auch nachts fahren , sollte also leuchtstark sein.

Ich hab mal was rausgesucht: Fahrradbeleuchtung - TORCH LED-Leuchte HighBeamer White 38 im Batteriebeleuchtung vorne Discount Online-Shop beim fahrrad.de Versand Händler billig kaufen.
Das Teil ist doch etwas brutal, mit 1,2km Leuchtweite oder? 
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Könntest auch auf der Cube/radon seite nach einem Lokalen Cube/Radon Händler suchen,da kriegste bestimmt dann auch noch rabatt.


roadgecko hat recht, Radon hat nur H&S als offiziellen Händler, deswegen muss mein Händler ja nachfragen was er auf Samstag verschoben hat, da er sonmst keine zeit hat, also montag oder dinstag kann ich wat sagen
außerdem, haben wir keinen offiziellen Cube händler in der nähe.



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Richtig ich hab z.B. 10% bekommen.
> 
> Aber ist halt bescheiden das du mitten in der Saison kaufst, da fällt der Rabatt kleiner aus.


War auch anders geplant, nur sind sommerferien und ich werde viel biken, da steht das nächste problem wohl schnell vor der tür



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Edit/
> 
> Kann mir jemand eine Frontleuchte für max 30Euro empfehlen?
> Ich möchte damit auch nachts fahren , sollte also leuchtstark sein.
> ...


das ist ein bissl viel 1,2km du wilst doch nu nich so doll gesehen werden, oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also für eine Lampe solltest du schon etwas mehr ausgeben!
PowerLED Black Edition Pro-Set
oder
PowerLED Black Edition

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mh ich würde ja Biken, aber ich habe angst durch die Natur zu fahren, wegen meiner Allergie. Immo ist es viel besser geworden, aber ich weiß nicht ob es nur am kalten Wetter liegt oder an der Spritze die ich jeden Monat bekomme.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du nimmst Doping Mittel Auf ihn

Ich gehe viel raus, trotz allergie(oder haste mit alles schwillt an und so?).
darußen muss ich sogar weniger niesen und so beim biken, als anders


----------



## Fabian (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemenfontain: Deine PLZ?


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also für eine Lampe solltest du schon etwas mehr ausgeben!
> PowerLED Black Edition Pro-Set
> oder
> PowerLED Black Edition
> ...



Das ist mir viel zu viel!

Da kann ich ja auch ne Sigma Mirage kaufen.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Du nimmst Doping Mittel Auf ihn
> 
> Ich gehe viel raus, trotz allergie(oder haste mit alles schwillt an und so?).
> darußen muss ich sogar weniger niesen und so beim biken, als anders



Wenn ganz hart kommt sind meine Augen richtig rot und nur noch am jucken und brennen. Dazu kommt dann halt das übliche niesen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloemenfontain: Deine PLZ?


2125x Ich muss euch ja nu net den genauen Ort sagen, oder?



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wenn ganz hart kommt sind meine Augen richtig rot und nur noch am jucken und brennen. Dazu kommt dann halt das übliche niesen.


naja, also manchmal habe ich halt nen vollen nies anfall und machmal jucken auch meine auge, aber eig. habe ich fast immer nur volle nase und niesen, aber auch net immer so dolle


----------



## MSPCFreak (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier mal mein Bike (das auch schon etwas leiden musste):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Bike (das auch schon etwas leiden musste):
> 
> http://www.konabikes.co.uk/2008/cowan/2008-cowan-big.jpg


Ein Dirt-Biker.
Kannste Tricks?


----------



## MSPCFreak (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Ein Dirt-Biker.
> Kannste Tricks?



Ja schon, aber ich habe mich eher auf Downhill-Abfahrten und Wald touren spezialisiert, da ich is geiler finde, mit 50 km/h einen Waldabhang herunter zu brettern!


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

WTF mit soner gabel kannste kein Downhill fahren.
Du meinst Waldwege.
Für Downhill ist sowas angepasster: Kona stinky image by Dannyboy6 on Photobucket


----------



## chris93 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich fah mit meiner sunour xtc (75mm) auch öfters ma downhill also wirklich gelände welches was in sich hat aber dan auch nicht alt zu schnell.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

downhill bedeutet aber nicht im heimeischen wald mal nen abhang runter und dabei über nen paar hügelchen.
das ist euch bewusst oder?


----------



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> WTF mit soner gabel kannste kein Downhill fahren.
> Du meinst Waldwege.
> Für Downhill ist sowas angepasster: Kona stinky image by Dannyboy6 on Photobucket



Naja man brauch nicht unbedingt ne 20mm Gabel.....

Da reicht auch locker eine ab 140mm mit gutem Durchschlagschutz.

Meine Wotan hat "nur" 160mm, aber schon einige verpatze, hohe drops mitgemacht, dank extrem gutem Durchschlagschutz. Für manche ist der etwas zu gut.





chris93 schrieb:


> ich fah mit meiner sunour xtc (75mm) auch öfters ma downhill also wirklich gelände welches was in sich hat aber dan auch nicht alt zu schnell.



Wie oft schlägt sie dann beim fahren durch

Das versteht man unter Downhill:

Hab jetzt nix besseres gefunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ko3qyMT00jc&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ko3qyMT00jc&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so was mit einer Stargabel ^^ 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da kann man sich dann gleich neue Hand- und Schultergelenke einsetzen lassen. Am besten gleich aus Titan.....


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Zum Thema Radon verweise ich mal HIER rauf.
Das ist ne Hausmarke von H&S, wer das wusste ist nen PIEP, weil er es mir nischt gesagt hat.
Also kommt mein Händler da net ran.
Ich glaube ich muss doch 1000€ investieren und dann nen CUbe LTD Team nehmen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich kann über H&S nicht's schlechtes sagen. Habe dort meinen BC 2006 MHR gekauft und der war ruck zuck da. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, bei IBC(MTB-News) stehen gemicshte sachen, aber eher mittel-gut, normal.
heute erstmal vorrübergehend beim kicken abgemeldet, dafür werde ich mich wohl HIER mal nen bissl schlau machen, rein schnuppern
müsste ich ca. 10-15min hin fahren, das wäre passen für mich.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Gott die Downhiller sind die kränksten die es gibt
Mit was für einem Tempo die da an den Bäumen vorbeifahren...
Das kann man doch auch nur mit nem Protektorenkit für Schulter und Wirbelsäule machen
Downhill hab ich vor mit 18 auch zu fahren


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

warum mit 18 wenn ich fagen darf?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Mein Gott die Downhiller sind die kränksten die es gibt
> Mit was für einem Tempo die da an den Bäumen vorbeifahren...
> Das kann man doch auch nur mit nem Protektorenkit für Schulter und Wirbelsäule machen
> Downhill hab ich vor mit 18 auch zu fahren



Geht auch ohne Protekoten. Frage ist nur wie oft


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne Protekoten. Frage ist nur wie oft


genau, das ist die richtige frage
man kann auch ohne helm fahren, nur wann geht es nicht mehr gut? ich will es net wissen*duck und weg*

*B*_ack_*T*_o_*B*_ike_:
ist das Cube LTD Team eigentlich wirklich besser, als das Radon ZR-team 6.0?
ich meine, das kostete 200€ mehr. Interessiert mich mal.
@overkill_ka: du hast ja nen LTD team, ne? kannste mal nen paar bilder machen von lenker, lack usw. besonders das grün und der lenker interessieren mich, danke


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> genau, das ist die richtige frage
> man kann auch ohne helm fahren, nur wann geht es nicht mehr gut? ich will es net wissen*duck und weg*
> 
> *B*_ack_*T*_o_*B*_ike_:
> ...



das wollte ich ursprungs mal holen, hab ich auch bestellt, nach 1 Woche kam es nicht und mein Händler hatte es mir versprochen innerhalb von 4 tagen zu liefern. Dann hat er mir angeboten ein LTD Race zu nehmen, hab ich dann auch gemacht 

Ich kann dir sagen das LTD Team in grün/schwarz ist der Hammer! Im Anhang mal ein Bild von der letzten Tour da ist es auch drauf(von kollegen)

Die Unterschied vom Zr 6.0 - LTD Team sind:
Vorbau&Lenker (FSA&RACE - Easton)
Bremsen (Hayes Stroker Ryde - Formula Oro K18)
Sattel 

Also der größte Unterschied sind die Bremsen man muss sagen die Oro K's sind weltklasse. Ich bin noch nicht mit den Hayes gefahren , kann sie also nicht vergleichen.

Wenn die Hayes eine ungefähr gleiche Bremsleistung haben würde ich das Radon nehmen , denn die 200Takken Aufpreis lohnen sich dann nicht. Die Räder sind sogar fast gleichschwer.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, muss ich halt gucken.
Dat LTD Team kann ich wahrscheinlich bei meinem Händler bekommen, da CUbe ja net ne Hausmarke von einem einzigen Shop ist, was das Problem beim Radon wäre
Bonn ist knapp 400KM und 4h entfernt das wäre teuer und nervig bei garantie Problemen

Das da die Unterschiede liegen, wweiß ich. aber ob die auch Qualitativ und leistungsmäßig sind, würde ich gern wissen


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ja, muss ich halt gucken.
> Dat LTD Team kann ich wahrscheinlich bei meinem Händler bekommen, da CUbe ja net ne Hausmarke von einem einzigen Shop ist, was das Problem beim Radon wäre
> Bonn ist knapp 400KM und 4h entfernt das wäre teuer und nervig bei garantie Problemen
> 
> Das da die Unterschiede liegen, wweiß ich. aber ob die auch Qualitativ und leistungsmäßig sind, würde ich gern wissen



der Cube Rahmen ist bestimmt der Bessere von den beiden. Wenn ich mir alleine mal die Aufhängung für das Hinterrad anschaue, ist das bei Cube sehr gut gelöst worden. Zu dem Radon kann ich nichts sagen.

Der Lack bei den schwarzen Cubes wird eingebrannt und ist qusi unzerstörbar. Mir ist mein Rad schon auf eine Metallstange gefallen , der Lack ist noch so wie vorher - keine Kratzer


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> der Cube Rahmen ist bestimmt der Bessere von den beiden. Wenn ich mir alleine mal die Aufhängung für das Hinterrad anschaue, ist das bei Cube sehr gut gelöst worden. Zu dem Radon kann ich nichts sagen.
> 
> Der Lack bei den schwarzen Cubes wird eingebrannt und ist qusi unzerstörbar. Mir ist mein Rad schon auf eine Metallstange gefallen , der Lack ist noch so wie vorher - keine Kratzer


deins ist das schwarze links im bild ne?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mittig 

Ich habe grade mal wieder die Fahrradhändler MD's in den Wahnsinn getrieben und habe immer noch eine Frage:
Welche Gabel ist wirklich besser Rock Shox Tora SL, Rock Shox Dart2 oder Suntour XCR?
Mir wurde fast durchgehend gesagt, dass sie alle etwa auf dem gleichen Level spielen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich denke die Tora wird die beste sein.

MFG


----------



## chris93 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die dart 2 da musst man schon ein paar mehr kilo auf den rippen haben.
Von Sunour halte ICH generell nicht viel.
Ich würde auch sagen das die Tora die beste Wahl wäre da sie ein ganz gutes ansprechverhalten hat.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jop stimmt die Tora ist die Beste.
Dart Gabeln sind meist härter.
Und Suntour sollen angeblich nicht so dolle verarbeitet sein.


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also ich hab ja ein cube reaction sc pro von 2007 und muss auch sagen, die farbe ist sogut wie unzerstörbar und die oro k18 bremst echt extrem krass. (mein Hinterrad schwebt regelmäßig in der Luft wenns mal eng wird) Vergleichen mit dem Radon kann ich es leider nicht.
(zugegebener maßen habe ich den Lenker getauscht und den ersten Satz Kassette, Zahnkranz und Kette runter und jetzt alles auf xt/saint umgestellt)


----------



## Fabian (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Tora schient ma "besten" zu sein.....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jaja 'besten' stimmt schon...
Im übrigen fiel mir grade am Bahnübergang (unfreiwillige 15min Pause auf, dass ich eine Suntour XCR habe und sowas brauche ich nicht noch mal!


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

SO habe nu mal ne Frage.
Ist der unterschied vom ZR-team zum LTD team die 200€ wirklich wert?
Habe mal alle Teile in Excel eingetragen und die unterschiede rot makiert.
kann mir einer sagen, wo was beser ist?
Danke schonmal

EDIT: wer außer LOcke ist bei MTB-News?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich habe gegooglet. Die Formula k18 und die Hayer Stroker Ryde kosten ungefähr das gleiche und sonst sind die Komponenten fast alle die gleichen. Leider kann ich ich nichts zu den Rahmen sagen, denke aber das da Cube die Nase vorne hat. 
Ich würde eher zum Radon tendieren, da ich den Preisunterschied einfach nicht gerechtfertigt feinde.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gegooglet. Die Formula k18 und die Hayer Stroker Ryde kosten ungefähr das gleiche und sonst sind die Komponenten fast alle die gleichen. Leider kann ich ich nichts zu den Rahmen sagen, denke aber das da Cube die Nase vorne hat.
> Ich würde eher zum Radon tendieren, da ich den Preisunterschied einfach nicht gerechtfertigt feinde.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


das ist es ja.
cube kann ich hier bekommen, in der nähe ist nen offizielle Cubeführender Laden
radon müsste ich per i-net oder nach bon rasen.
4h bzw 400km und das oder per post müsste ich bei problemen auch hinlegen.
da habe ich iwie net so nerv druff.

ich melde mich mal bei IBC(MTB-News) an und frage da


----------



## Fabian (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Fahr doch einfach mal zu dem Cube Laden hin,das bringt dir viel meh als dieses ganze hin und her.

Mit etwas geschick kriegste auch noch Rabatte oder ein paar sachen gratis dazu.


----------



## Fabian (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wann hat denn der gute LOcke wieder Internet


----------



## roadgecko (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wann hat denn der gute LOcke wieder Internet



meine Glaskugel ist grad in der Reinigung  keine ahnung wann wir wieder die Ehre haben ihn begrüßen zu dürfen


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wann hat denn der gute LOcke wieder Internet



Warum hat ert kein Internet? 
Hat die Telekom ein DSL Kabel angebohrt 
Oder wurde ein Kabel von osteuropäischen Straßenbauarbeitern zertrennt


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

War heute in dem Laden.
ICUbe LTD Team ind Green/Black
Also, der Typ(selbst Freerider) meinte, dass das sehr gut wäre und das er noch was am Preis machen könnte und so. Bin Probe gefahren, so angenehm, viel geiler als meins^^War ja irgendwie klar.
Wenn ich das und meins im Gewicht vergleiche, dann denke ich, wiegt meins ne tonne im gegensatz zu dem^^
er hat es einmal in grün und einmal in schwarz da. ich tendiere nun zu grün, net mehr zu schwarz
weiteres gibts die tage, morgen wat fürn flohmarkt vorbereiten und sonntag dann vllt. mit aufn Flohmarkt dann muss ich noch 2 Arbeiten berichtige.
Ja, schönes WE^^

ICUbeLTDTeam


----------



## Fabian (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn du es dann haben solltest wieg es mal bitte.


----------



## roadgecko (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn du es dann haben solltest wieg es mal bitte.



jop. find es doof das immer nur die kleinste Rahmengröße angegeben ist.
Die Lackierung finde ich schon auf Fotos geil. Tendiere aber wegen P/L Sachen zum Radon ZR Team 7.0. Obwohl man den unterschied wohl eh net merken wird  Nur auf dem Datenblatt.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich sag ja kauf dir ein Cube LTD Race ind lack/green ,wenn du die 200Takken Aufpreis zahlen kannst/willst


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also, ich bekomme auf das LTD Team 69€ rabatt, aber in 20" nur in schwarz, da cube ausverkauft ist
ich telefonier heute oder miontag nochmal nen paar cube-führende läden in hamburg ab.
habe das schwarze LTD bis Diesstag reserviert.

Zum Gewicht: Das 18" ist verdammt leicht, da fühlt sich meins wie 50kg an

Zu Radon: das 6.0er hat zwar fast gleiche ausstattung wie das LTD Team, aber laut dem verkäufer, wie gesagt freerider, ist die Oro K18 in gewicht und auf die dauer besser und kühler.
er meinte auch, das er von cube auf jeden fall weiß, das nicht angegebene teile, wie lager und schnellspanner sowie muttern, schrauben, beim cube hochwertig sind, was ich auch glaube.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also, ich bekomme auf das LTD Team 69€ rabatt, aber in 20" nur in schwarz, da cube ausverkauft ist
> ich telefonier heute oder miontag nochmal nen paar cube-führende läden in hamburg ab.
> habe das schwarze LTD bis Diesstag reserviert.
> 
> ...



Ja ich sag ja du kaufst mitten in der Saison, da ist der Großteil ausverkauft.
Aber 69 ist ja nicht grad viel. ICh hab 100 Nachlass bekommen. Sag einfach du hast wo anderst ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen, dann gehn die mit dem Preis runter.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja ich sag ja du kaufst mitten in der Saison, da ist der Großteil ausverkauft.
> Aber 69 ist ja nicht grad viel. ICh hab 100 Nachlass bekommen. Sag einfach du hast wo anderst ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen, dann gehn die mit dem Preis runter.


ja, halt montag bei den ganzen shops in hamburg anrufen und so.
wenn ich da nen grtünes bekomme, aber ohne rabbt, dann nehme ich lieber dat schwarze. das mit dem rabatt bekomen mein vater und meine mutter sowie ich schon hin
irgendwie hats mir das grün echt angetan
naja, ich hab ja beides gerade nicht in echt vor augen. sonst muss ich das 18" nehmen
werde dann auf jeden fall das bike wiegen


----------



## Fabian (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

20" sollte für dich eigentlich zu groß sein.

Ach ja ich kann aus eigener erfahrung berichten und bin der meinung das man eine Mutter nie zu so einem kauf mitnhemne kann,tut mir leid,ist aber so.....


----------



## chris93 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so da will ich mein super tolles mega bike mal zeigen 

Ich hab hier übrigens noch ziemlich viele Teile rumschwiren.
also falls irgendjemand hier noch was braucht kann er mich ja mal anschreiben.


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab gestern ein wildes Cube gesehen und es gleich fotografiert, bevor es weitergefahren ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was hast du für Reifen drauf?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Vorne nen Nobby Nic und hinten einen Continental Mountain King 2.2

Dürfte simmen was?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich bin am überlegen ob ich meine Schwalbe Maraton ATB Plus gegen Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo's tausche und noch Anti Platt nutze. 
Ob das gut geht?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

Nice das ding hat Oros

kann mir jemand ein gutes Fully für unter 100€ empfehen mein Ransom wurde gestern geklaut


----------



## gdfan (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Unter 100€ Ob das was wird Oo


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sry ich mein 1000€


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Unter 1000 € sollte man auf jedenfall bei einem Hardtail bleiben


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

es können auch genau 1000 höchstens 1100 sein


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dann bleib bei Hardtail. Da musste schon so 1500€ hinlegen
Ich denke, nen CUbe LTD Race oder Team oder nen Radon ZR-Team 7.0 solltest dir angucken

so, morgen telefonterror in den läden machen
heute nochmal nen bissl asche aufm flohmarkt verdient
freu mich irgendwie schon voll*hibbelig vom stuhl fall*

auch wenns net bike ist, angucken: KLICK  so geil


EDIT:


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen ob ich meine Schwalbe Maraton ATB Plus gegen Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo's tausche und noch Anti Platt nutze.
> Ob das gut geht?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


Also, diese Einlagen sollen net gut fürn schlauch sein, habe ich schon viel gehört
nen nobby nic oder nen racing palph z.B haben ja schon sehr gutes material und ne gute dicke, da geht nicht so schnell ne scherbe oder nen kleiner stein durch, da brauchste keine angst zu haben.


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jopp sind nobby nic und mountain king, der mountain king hinten macht sich enorm gut und geht gefühlt besser als der racing ralph und einen Platten hatte ich auch mit dem Racing Ralph nur einmal (durch eine ziemlich große Glasscherbe) ansonsten hatte ich die ca. 2000km die ich jetzt gefahren bin noch keinen Platten weiter, quasi augen auf und etwas vorsicht hilft da enorm.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dann steh ich jetzt zwischen Racing Ralph Evo 2,25 und Nobby Nic Evo 2,25...
Ich schau mich mal auf der Schwalbe Seite um.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würde hinten Racing Ralph nehmen und vorne Nobby Nic
Nobby Nic hat mehr halt (vorbne gut kannste net wegrutschen) und ralph hat für antrieb die beseren stollen
Deswegen istd das beim LTD Team auch so


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dito!


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also vorn den nobby und hinten den Mountain King find ich bis jetzt die beste combo, die Stollen vom King greifen irgendwie besser und der hat auch diese "snake skin" wie man sie von Schwalbe kennt. und der King ist auch noch enorm leicht und kostet weniger als der Racing


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kauf dir ja keine Racing Ralph, die fahren sich richtig schnell ab und vom Grip her kann ich die garnicht empfehlen.
Ich überlege auch mir Rocket Ron drauf zu machen. Ansonsten bleib beim Nobby Nic der beste Reifen finde ich.

Zu dem Fully:
Es gibt von Radon eins unter 1000Euro, ist allerdings nich wirklich ein Fully denn der Dämpfer bringt sogut wie nichts, trozdem mal der Link: RADON BikesQLT Team 5.0

Ansonsten das eine Ghost für 999,- : Ghost ASX 4900 günstig kaufen im Online-Shop oder per Versand Händler Discount. Ghost ASX 4900 billig bestellen, Kauf oder Verkauf.
Oder Serious Mt Cataract, hat super Teile wie Recon U-Turn, RockShox Dämpfer und auch der Rahemn sieht sehr gut aus. Link: Serious Mt. Cataract AM günstig kaufen im Online-Shop oder per Versand Händler Discount. Serious Mt. Cataract AM billig bestellen, Kauf oder Verkauf.


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja das Serious sieht schon janz gut aus
Ich hab noch nen Paar rausgesucht:

1.)Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands
2.)Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands
3.)Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands

Welches würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@SLIKX
Das dritte höchstens!

@overkill_KA
Vom Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic bin ich weg. Ich hänge grade an Smart Sam mit Double Defense oder Mountain King ProTection 2,2...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



SLIKX schrieb:


> Ja das Serious sieht schon janz gut aus
> Ich hab noch nen Paar rausgesucht:
> 
> 1.)Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands
> ...



1) Vergesse das wenn du eine Gabel haben willst die auch leichtere Stöße federt - die Dart ist sehr hart und kann nur mit genügend Körpfermasse bewegt werden 

2) Suntour Gabeln sind nicht die langlebigsten - federn nach ner gewissen Zeit nichtmehr sauber

3)P/l Stimmt - ich persönlich würde was draufzahlen und das Serious nehmen da 30mm mehr Federweg und ne U-Turn Gabel deutlich besser sind

Edit:
Im Anhang ein Vergleich


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würde die 1000€ in ein Hardtail oder ein gebrauchtes Fully stecken...


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wo bekomm ich denn ein gutes gebrauchtes Fully?


----------



## Scummy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bin auch Radler:
2006er Norco Bigfoot
Hayes HFX9
07er DJ3
 XTR-Schaltwerk 
Hügi FR Nabe
Mavic XM317
NC-17 Sattel

nicht mehr das neuste, aber die Teile sind Eigentlich noch gang OK.
Letztes mal gefahren bin ich vor 5 Wochen in Hildesheim (Waldquelle).
Wetter war Spitze, fast keine Stürze.

Seit 2002 Fahre ich auch MX, mein Baby:
http://www.gumtree.ie/posting_image...-832228be4c96bd6e4b0ae4180147a8da.__big__.jpg
2000er Honda CR-250
Bild ist etwas älter, hat neues Dekor (Mulisha Skin Art) 
und andere teile Gabel usw.
Fahre gerne in Elstorf - Wildeshausen - HomeTrack

Hoffe die Knochen halten noch viele Jahre


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



SLIKX schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich denn ein gutes gebrauchtes Fully?



in ebay gehen immer wieder geile Räder für günstige Preise weg.
Ansonsten: BikeLager, BunnyHop Shop


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also, alle CUbe-führendenm Händler in HH würden kein Rabatt geben und haben auch nur das schwarze da. einer auch das grüne, aber das sind mir die mehrkodten nicht wert.
also HIER nochmal angerufen. der fragt nochmal bei cube nach, ob die vllt. eins noch da haben, weil einer net bezahlen konnte oder so.
SOnst hole ich mir morgen das schwarze*freu* das baut er auf, so oder so. würdes ja auch nochmal test fahren, ob 20" überhaupt passt. laut rechnung ja, aber man weiß ja nie
also jungs stay tuned. morgen wird so oder so ein schöner tag. entweder ich kaufe das schwarze oder er sagt mir, dass er das grüne auch noch bekommen kann


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also, alle CUbe-führendenm Händler in HH würden kein Rabatt geben und haben auch nur das schwarze da. einer auch das grüne, aber das sind mir die mehrkodten nicht wert.
> also HIER nochmal angerufen. der fragt nochmal bei cube nach, ob die vllt. eins noch da haben, weil einer net bezahlen konnte oder so.
> SOnst hole ich mir morgen das schwarze*freu* das baut er auf, so oder so. würdes ja auch nochmal test fahren, ob 20" überhaupt passt. laut rechnung ja, aber man weiß ja nie
> also jungs stay tuned. morgen wird so oder so ein schöner tag. entweder ich kaufe das schwarze oder er sagt mir, dass er das grüne auch noch bekommen kann



Bei uns gibts auch das grüne in 20".
Es gibt 3Läden im Umkreis von 15km die haben das 100 pro

Müsstest nahc Karlsruhe fahren, würdest dafür 10% bekommen (denk ich)


----------



## chris93 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hat einer von euch vllt noch nen anständigen Hardtail rahmen rumliegen in 19"?
Sollte schon ne federgabel mit 100mm federweg abkönnen.
Und um die 100€ kosten.


----------



## L0cke (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sers Leute ich lebe noch, hatte nur Komunikationsprobleme 

bezuüglich Bikewahl, ich würds LTD nehmen, Bremsen auf dauer doch besser und einige Anbauteile benefals, kannst ja mal hier gucken, ich kanna uch mal Fragen was am Preis geht  

Fun Corner |


Nun denn;..

In einem Projekt gehe ich mit ein paar Jugendlichen biken, da dieses Projekt nach der Probezeit um evtl weiterlaufen zu können einem Ausschuss präsentiert werden musste, habe ich für meinem Freund der diese Sache leitet ein Video geschnitten:

106 Sekunden - Biken statt Boxen Projektvideo - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de

und dann noch ein Sampel vom Grenzhügel, ist aber noch nicht fertig, weder das Video noch der Hügel, der Absprung muss noch anders gemacht werden, damit man mehr Airtime zum tricksen hat und damit das Video dadurch....

Grenzhuegel - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de

und noch einen Ausschnitt von meinem Freeridetrack
YouTube - Freeridetrack 1/3

Mein Bike ist auch nach der Überarbeitung fotografiert worden, 12,2kg mit Mountainkings und 12,8kg mit Rubber Queens, wenn man die schwere Gabel bedenkt...  , mit meiner Minute wäre ich 1kg leichter...
Trotzalledem habe ich viel Spaß mit dem Bike




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutewicht (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hey L0cke ist wieder da


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Man man... du hast immer so geile Strecken 

Wo wohnst du eigentlich, das du so coole trails etc...hast ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Frage habe ich ihm auch schon ein mal gestellt und die Atwort war "zwischen Kassel und Frankfurt".
Ich hoffe ja er mein Main, Oder wäre echt mies von ihm! 

@L0cke
Weist was geil is? Ich kenne alle Video's schon^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> sers Leute ich lebe noch, hatte nur Komunikationsprobleme
> 
> bezuüglich Bikewahl, ich würds LTD nehmen, Bremsen auf dauer doch besser und einige Anbauteile benefals, kannst ja mal hier gucken, ich kanna uch mal Fragen was am Preis geht
> 
> ...


1. Ich habe mich schon für das LTD entschieden und kaufe es heute vllt. schon für 930€
das mit den Bremsen weiß ich ja nu auch schon Hat der nette Mitarbeiter mir ja erzählt.

2.Das Projekt BIke statt Boxen finde ich gut. BIken macht richtig SPaß und auch da verliert man AGressionen. Wenn ich schlechte Laune habe und biken gehe, gehts mir gleich viel besser.

3. Der hügel ist cool.

4. Nettes Vid(YouTube). Was fährste da so(KM/H)?

5. Hat die gabel 100mm? oder 140?


----------



## roadgecko (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich finde den Rahmen von LOcke itgendwie geil ^^ mir gefällt die Geometrie


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das sieht stark nach einer Bomber Gabel aus?
160mm Federweg?


----------



## L0cke (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> hey L0cke ist wieder da



lol, hab ich was verpasst XD



roadgecko schrieb:


> Man man... du hast immer so geile Strecken
> 
> Wo wohnst du eigentlich, das du so coole trails etc...hast ?



ich wohne wie schon von nichtraucher angesprochen zwischen kassel udn frankfurt in der rhön, sind glaub ich etwa 2,5 stunden von dir zu mir.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich ihm auch schon ein mal gestellt und die Atwort war "zwischen Kassel und Frankfurt".
> Ich hoffe ja er mein Main, Oder wäre echt mies von ihm!



wieso wär das mies von mir wenn ich nicht f. am main meine?



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @L0cke
> Weist was geil is? Ich kenne alle Video's schon^^
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



 aber auch nur wenige minuten



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe mich schon für das LTD entschieden und kaufe es heute vllt. schon für 930€
> das mit den Bremsen weiß ich ja nu auch schon Hat der nette Mitarbeiter mir ja erzählt.



kay, hab alles nur überflogen, endlich gibts bei dir nen schickes bike 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 2.Das Projekt BIke statt Boxen finde ich gut. BIken macht richtig SPaß und auch da verliert man AGressionen. Wenn ich schlechte Laune habe und biken gehe, gehts mir gleich viel besser.



Bei dem Projekt geht es eigentlich auch mehr darum das die Jungs mal etwas sehen was  neben Drogen usw geht (Gemeinschaft usw), Agros abzubauen ist ein positives Nebenprodukt .




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 3. Der hügel ist cool.
> 
> 4. Nettes Vid(YouTube). Was fährste da so(KM/H)?
> 
> 5. Hat die gabel 100mm? oder 140?



Der Hügel ist noch nicht fertig geschaufelt, bzw der Absprung ist nicht ideal, fehlt noch die Airtime um auch tricksen zu können, so ist es für mich nur ein netter Jump.

kA wie schnell ich in dem Video bin, sind aber um die 30-40kmh, demnächst mal mit Tacho den Track fahren.

Gabel ist auf 140 getravelt



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen von LOcke itgendwie geil ^^ mir gefällt die Geometrie



hehe, mir gefält die Geo ebenfals, brauch aber was größeres 



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Das sieht stark nach einer Bomber Gabel aus?
> 160mm Federweg?



ist eine Marzocchi 55 ATA, aber auf  ca. 140mm getravelt


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die fährt Specialized



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich glaube ja nicht. Schau dir mal die Reifen an. Wie geleckt und die Reflektoren an Lenker und Sattelstütze.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ist das nicht nen Norco rahmen der weiße?


----------



## chris93 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Locke wen du was größeres gefunden hast, wäre ich sehr an deinem alten rahmen interessiert.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@all: habe nun das LTD Team in schwarz für 995€ inklusive schutzbleche, MTB-kettenschmieröl und Abus Bordo gekauft.
finde das nen guten Preis.. Erst inspektion nach 100km ist auch inklusive, wie fast überall.
hole das samstga ab, da es noch net richtig eingestellt war und das schloss nicht mit sclüssel da war.
wenn ich das grüne haben will, müsste ich warten. er könnte, wenn einer es schnell storniert, schon in ein paar tagen haben, oder nie. und dann könnte das schwarze in 20" schon weg sein, also nehme ich das.



L0cke schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> kay, hab alles nur überflogen, endlich gibts bei dir nen schickes bike


jap, bin schon voll hibbelig und freu mich aufs WE 
samstag holen wirs ab, weil mein vater freitag net da ist und ins auto meiner mutter vllt. nen laufrad fürn kleinkind passt



L0cke schrieb:


> Bei dem Projekt geht es eigentlich auch mehr darum das die Jungs mal etwas sehen was  neben Drogen usw geht (Gemeinschaft usw), Agros abzubauen ist ein positives Nebenprodukt .


naja, trotzdem gutes projekt
Respekt haste von mir



L0cke schrieb:


> Der Hügel ist noch nicht fertig geschaufelt, bzw der Absprung ist nicht ideal, fehlt noch die Airtime um auch tricksen zu können, so ist es für mich nur ein netter Jump.


naja, für mich sind solche jumps net alltäglich



L0cke schrieb:


> kA wie schnell ich in dem Video bin, sind aber um die 30-40kmh, demnächst mal mit Tacho den Track fahren.


ah, danke. ich gucke, das ich demnächst mal nen vid machen, wenn ich mit 50+ den wilseder berg runterfahre, allerdings net mit helmcam, sondern von neben der strecke.



L0cke schrieb:


> Gabel ist auf 140 getravelt
> [...]


aso, bei mir reichen 100mm ja, meintest du auch mal

EDIT: mal nen paar bilder angehängt


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



psyco schrieb:


> die fährt Specialized
> http://ml.berkeleyblogs.com/archives/parishiltonbike1.jpg



richtig das ist wrsl nur so eine Werbemasche.Das Rad war nochnie im Einsatz wie man an Rifen und Rahmen sieht.

Außerdem sieht man ja was Paris kann 
nicht mal einen berg hochfahren

Gute Entscheidung!
Ich hatte auch die Wahld das schwarze sofort und auf das grüne warten.
Ich hab mich so entschieden (ein kleiner Vorgeschmack deins sieht eig gleich aus) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag mir dann mal ob die die Rev1 oder Rev 2 von den Bremsscheiben hast.
Ich hab die Rev 2 , wie viele andere auch. Die andere Rev sieht finde ich besser aus.


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die kauft sich bestimmt nach jedem "Ausritt" nen neues^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> richtig das ist wrsl nur so eine Werbemasche.Das Rad war nochnie im Einsatz wie man an Rifen und Rahmen sieht.
> 
> Außerdem sieht man ja was Paris kann
> nicht mal einen berg hochfahren
> ...



Ich weiß wie das aussieht. war ja provisorisch zusammengebaut, damit ich nocheinmal kurz testen konnte und so
nur schaltung gabel und bremsen muss re halt noch richtig einstellen. AUßerdem kommt das schloss freitag vllt. schon, deswegen holen wirs samstag. hab ja ober gescrieben, warum ich das samstag hole.
feru mich schon, muss dann also gleich ne gute runde drehen, weiß auch schon welche. ich guck mal, vllt. gibts dann nen streckenplan

das mit den bresmscheiben guck ich dann mal. wieg das dann auch mal mit und ohne allens drum und drann


----------



## L0cke (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich glaube ja nicht. Schau dir mal die Reifen an. Wie geleckt und die Reflektoren an Lenker und Sattelstütze.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



naja ich will sie nicht gleich an die wand stellen, geschäftstüchtig ist sie, das steht auser frage, aber die müssen auch mal sport machen damit die nicht dicker werden  und wenn man vorher auf der straße fährt werden die reifen nicht gleich dreckig 



Fabian schrieb:


> Ist das nicht nen Norco rahmen der weiße?



nein specialized bighit 3 von 2009 



chris93 schrieb:


> @ Locke wen du was größeres gefunden hast, wäre ich sehr an deinem alten rahmen interessiert.



kay, gefunden schon, nur der preis für den alten rahmen muss stimmen, der war neu nicht billig und ist auch sehr selten, da überlegt man ob man den rahmen nicht lieber behält  ...


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @all: habe nun das LTD Team in schwarz für 995€ inklusive schutzbleche, MTB-kettenschmieröl und Abus Bordo gekauft.
> finde das nen guten Preis.. Erst inspektion nach 100km ist auch inklusive, wie fast überall.


Bei mir war ne Inspektion nach 300 km inklusive

Tolles Fahrrad haste dir da ausgesucht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemfontein
Kommt das Bike nicht ohne Pedale?! 
Ich hoffe du nimmst was Ordentliches, etwas ohne Plastik! 
un den Helm dann nicht vergessen!!!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Eine Frage an Alle:
Wer geht zu Bike EXPO? und wenn ja wann?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie findet ihr eigendluch solche Cruiser oder Choppers?


----------



## L0cke (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kommt auf die art an, aber in der regel nix, da billig verarbeitet usw, gibt nur wenige gute


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kanste mir mal bitte nen gutes raussuchen


----------



## L0cke (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

preislimit?


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich sag mal der Preis ist nebensache es muss mir halt gefallen


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Bloemfontein
> Kommt das Bike nicht ohne Pedale?!


Das bike ist mit Pedalen


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du nimmst was Ordentliches, etwas ohne Plastik!
> [...]
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Was meinste damit?

Zur bike Expo gehe ich net. lohnt sich gar nicht für mich.


----------



## Jeezy (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das bike ist mit Pedalen
> 
> Was meinste damit?
> 
> Zur bike Expo gehe ich net. lohnt sich gar nicht für mich.


ich glaub er meint Pedalen


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

aso, soll er das doch sagen
ne, sind metallpedale, wie im katalog jetzt müsste man nur nen katalog haben
freu mich immer mehr auf samstag


----------



## L0cke (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

muss ich erstmal einen internetshop finden der gute cruserbikes hat...


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich glaub das sind standardmäßig XLC Pedale, die nciht gerade berauschend sind.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sind standardmäßig XLC Pedale, die nciht gerade berauschend sind.


Ne, "Fasten Alu"
Steht doch auf der Cube-Seite und auch bei H&S im SHop und im Katalog

Freu mich schon auf morgen

Jemand, der HIER in der Nähe wohnt in auch da hinkommen will?
Es kommt noch einer von MTB-News, wo auch genaueres steht.


----------



## Fabian (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ob das so gut ist......
Ersteinmal solltest du die Bremsen einfahren und dich eingewöhnen....


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, ist kein schwieriges gelände.
und ich habe mich schon beim probefahren dran gewöhnt
vormittags mach ich alleine auch nochmal ne ~15km einfahr tour
dann habe ich die 20-30km zu einbremsen ja shcon fast rum.
außerdem muss ich ja net den vollidionten spielen und auf verderben rumbrettern

EDIT: bilder von den pedalen angehängt


----------



## L0cke (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

gut eingebremste bremsen sind wichtig 

stoppie (ca 12 meter) - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## roadgecko (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> gut eingebremste bremsen sind wichtig
> 
> stoppie (ca 12 meter) - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de



Und das nötige Feingefühl


----------



## L0cke (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> gut eingebremste bremsen sind wichtig
> 
> stoppie (ca 12 meter) - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de





roadgecko schrieb:


> Und das nötige Feingefühl



och wenn man mit der fresse voran auf den boden zufliegt weiß man das man zu viel gedrückt hat


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

AH! jetzt weiss ich auch warum ich öffters über den Lenker absteige, wenn mir mal wieder ein Auto auf meiner Spur entgegenkommt... xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Imy Bike
Ne, komme schon echt gut zurecht. Außerdem fahren da keine Autos, höchtens nen paar radler und nen paar spziergänger, die aber auch mal zu seite gehen können

Hab mal nen "paar" impressionen angehängt
Habe im oberen Post bilder der pedale angehängt

Ich bereue keinen Cent dieses bikes. ist echt geil das ding.


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bah das sieht echt geil aus ,Philipp


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kacke ist, dass ich die halterung vom Schockboard noch richtig festmachen muss, sonst wird mir die bald flöten gehen

Bilder


----------



## mich (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da muss ich jez ja auch mal reinschreiben hier

Aber bei euren Bikes kann ich mit meinem getunten McCanzie (richtig geschrieben) Schrottteil wohl nich angeben xD

Hat Jemand nen Tipp, was man machen kann, wenn die Kette immer dann, wenn man mit viel Kraft in die Pedale tritt(z.B. beim anfahren auf nen Table) kurzzeitig keinen Kontakt mehr zum hinteren Zahnkranz hat?
Also die Kette springt nicht ganz raus, sondern "hebt" nur kurz vom Zahnkranz ab und die Pedale drehen dann durch.
Das Problem ist aber nicht in allen Gängen. In 2-3 Gängen gehts.

Hoffentlich kann mir Jemand Helfen 

MFG,
mich


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Warum denn Schutzbleche?
Das hinten sieht komisch aus.


----------



## mich (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

find ich auch..is das denn stabil genug..das is so nah am Reifen, nicht, dass das da beim Springen am Reifen hängen bleibt...


----------



## Fabian (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemenfontain:Lass die Schutzbleche ab,und besorg dir einen kettenstrebenschutz oder bastel einen aus einem alten Schlauch....


----------



## L0cke (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mr. B hat endlich ein ordentliches Bike , bei Gelegenheit noch ne andere Krubel (XT) und neues Verschleisset und ich fänd das Bike perfekt für die Schule, wobei ich noch nen 60mm Vorbau dran machen würde, sowie Crank Brother Mallets *gg*

edit: immer noch keinen guten Cruser gefunden -.-


----------



## L0cke (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, es gab mal eine diskussion,in einem anderem forum und ich meinte man kann ein freeridehardtail mit unter 11kg aufbauen, und wie man sehen kann hatte ich recht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Mr. B hat endlich ein ordentliches Bike , bei Gelegenheit noch ne andere Krubel (XT) und neues Verschleisset und ich fänd das Bike perfekt für die Schule, wobei ich noch nen 60mm Vorbau dran machen würde, sowie Crank Brother Mallets *gg*
> 
> edit: immer noch keinen guten Cruser gefunden -.-


an ne XT kurbel hatte ich auch schon gedacht. das kommt bestimmt irgendwann. aber erst nen PC, den musste ich ja aufschieben.für die schule?
damit werdeich erst n 5Jahren zur Schule fahren
Hab schutzbleche dran, weil ich mich net ganz so einsauen will.
ich war nach der tour mit Lord Shadow von MTB-News schweine dreckig, ich will nicht wissen, wie ds ohne bleche gewesen wäre.
Auf jeden Fall hats richtig gebokt nur hat es halt ziemlich lange geschüttet, das wir uns unterstellen mussten.


----------



## Gutewicht (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mich schrieb:


> Da muss ich jez ja auch mal reinschreiben hier
> 
> Aber bei euren Bikes kann ich mit meinem getunten McCanzie (richtig geschrieben) Schrottteil wohl nich angeben xD
> 
> ...




ICh würde mal sagen, du brauchst eine neue Kette und evtl ne neue kassette. Du kannst auch mal mit ner Kettenlehre (heißt das so?) prüfen ob die Kette noch in Ordnung ist


----------



## mich (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> ICh würde mal sagen, du brauchst eine neue Kette und evtl ne neue kassette. Du kannst auch mal mit ner Kettenlehre (heißt das so?) prüfen ob die Kette noch in Ordnung ist




okay...neue Kette könnte ich Probieren..oder gleich neues Fahrrad...
Achso und: Das Problem besteht erst seit kurzem, nachdem ich mir nen Neuen Kettenwrfer(oder wie dat heißt) eingebaut hatte. der alte ist zwischen die Speichen gekommen..autsch


----------



## chris93 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mich schrieb:


> okay...neue Kette könnte ich Probieren..oder gleich neues Fahrrad...
> Achso und: Das Problem besteht erst seit kurzem, nachdem ich mir nen Neuen Kettenwrfer(oder wie dat heißt) eingebaut hatte. der alte ist zwischen die Speichen gekommen..autsch



Dan würde ich mal glattweg behaupten das du entweder eine falsche schaltung gekauft hast also du hast ne 7 fach kasette aber eine 9 fach schaltung gekauft oder deine schaltung ist einfach nicht richtig eingestellt.


----------



## mich (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich glaub, sie ist falsch eingestellt...ich komm auch nicht in den ersten Gang...werd das heute abend mal einstellen und morgen bei gutem Wetter testen


----------



## Gutewicht (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dann versuch sie mal richtig einzustellen. falls du dich nicht so gut auskennst kannst du dich an dieser anleitung orientieren. hab ich gestern auch gemacht und hat super geklappt
BIKE Magazin  Schaltung und Umwerfer richtig einstellen


----------



## mich (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Danke!
wie ich das einstelle, weiß ich schon, hab den Umwerfer(jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie das Teil heißt) ja erst neu eingebaut, hab dann noch nicht fein eingestellt...


----------



## JOJO (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Prüfe erst einmal, ob Du die richtige Kassette auf dem Freilauf hast, ebenso, ob dazu die Rastung am Schaltgriff/ Hebel passt. Wie schon beschrieben, kann man den Freilaufkörper tauschen, oftmals stellt man dann später fest, das die Rastung nicht passt.

Alles OK, dann los

Kettenlinie stimmt, oder breiteres/ schmaleres Tretlager eingebaut (Achsenlänge!)

Alles Ok, dann weiter

Schaltauge verborgen? Rihtten oder neues einbauen, prüfen ob Befestigung Schaltwerk/ Rahmen fest

Alles OK, dann weiter

Prüfen ob Schaltröllchen parallel zum Ausfallende/ Schaltauge

Alles ok!? Wenn nicht, ist das Parallelogramm verzogen! Schaltwerk austauschen, schlecht richtbar!

Kette auf großes Kettenrad, hinten auf zweites von unten. Kette sollte jetzt sauber laufen. Kette auf kleines Kettenrad vorn, Kette hinten auf der Kassette nach oben. Kette sollte nun sauber laufen. Hier auch gleich den Anschlag prüfen!

Kette nun auf mittleres Kettenrad vorn. Kette runter bis auf kleines auf der Kassette. Kette mus sauber über die Kasette bis nach unten laufen. Dazu langsam schalten, prüfen ob Kette auf jedes Rad gut einlaüft.

Kette unten, jetzt muss sie unten sauber laufen. Prüfen Anschlag.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Seelen neu und die Bowdenzüge perfekt verlegt sind.

Wenn alles nichts hilft, und der Rahmen schon ein paar Stürze hinter sich hat, kannst Du den Rahmen wie volgt prüfen.

Gabel ausbauen, Hinterrad ausbauen. Mit einem Bandmaß folgendes durchführen.

Bandmaß unten in das Lenkrohr einlegen und zum Ausfallende (Mitte Achse) messen, und dies auf beiden Seiten.

Dann das gleiche noch einmal von der Oberkannte des Lenkrohres.

Dann das gleiche noch einmal zum Tretlager (Achsenmitte). Die Maße sollten gleich sein!!!

Hiermit prüft Du ohne Rahmenlehre, ob das Lenkrohr gerade ist, und auch ob die Radachsen parallel sind, sowie die Spurtreue!

6 mm Spurversatz merkt man beim Fahren nicht, die Kettenlinie stimmt jedoch nicht mehr, was das Einstellen ungemein schwer macht.

Hoffe ich habe Dir helfen können.


----------



## mich (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



JOJO schrieb:


> Prüfe erst einmal, ob Du die richtige Kassette auf dem Freilauf hast, ebenso, ob dazu die Rastung am Schaltgriff/ Hebel passt. Wie schon beschrieben, kann man den Freilaufkörper tauschen, oftmals stellt man dann später fest, das die Rastung nicht passt.


japp Rasterung Passt, Kasette ist auch die Richtige...



JOJO schrieb:


> Alles OK, dann los
> 
> Kettenlinie stimmt, oder breiteres/ schmaleres Tretlager eingebaut (Achsenlänge!)


Ist mit Kettenlinie gemeint, dass die Zahräder vom Umwerfer, die Kette und das jeweilige Zahnrad des Zahnkranzes auf gleicher Höhe sind?

Also jedenfalls ist das untere Zahnrad vom Umwerfer nicht ganz auf gleiher Höhe==>liegt es daran?



JOJO schrieb:


> Alles Ok, dann weiter
> 
> Schaltauge verborgen? Rihtten oder neues einbauen, prüfen ob Befestigung Schaltwerk/ Rahmen fest



Was ist das Schaltauge?



JOJO schrieb:


> Alles OK, dann weiter
> 
> Prüfen ob Schaltröllchen parallel zum Ausfallende/ Schaltauge



Was sind Schaltröllchen und Ausfallende?



JOJO schrieb:


> Alles ok!? Wenn nicht, ist das Parallelogramm verzogen! Schaltwerk austauschen, schlecht richtbar!
> 
> Kette auf großes Kettenrad, hinten auf zweites von unten. Kette sollte jetzt sauber laufen. Kette auf kleines Kettenrad vorn, Kette hinten auf der Kassette nach oben. Kette sollte nun sauber laufen. Hier auch gleich den Anschlag prüfen!



Das kann ich später mal überprüfen



JOJO schrieb:


> Kette nun auf mittleres Kettenrad vorn. Kette runter bis auf kleines auf der Kassette. Kette mus sauber über die Kasette bis nach unten laufen. Dazu langsam schalten, prüfen ob Kette auf jedes Rad gut einlaüft.
> 
> Kette unten, jetzt muss sie unten sauber laufen. Prüfen Anschlag.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Seelen neu und die Bowdenzüge perfekt verlegt sind.



Was sind Seelen und Bowdenzüge?



JOJO schrieb:


> Wenn alles nichts hilft, und der Rahmen schon ein paar Stürze hinter sich hat, kannst Du den Rahmen wie volgt prüfen.
> 
> Gabel ausbauen, Hinterrad ausbauen. Mit einem Bandmaß folgendes durchführen.
> 
> ...




okay, das mit dem Messen wird erst Morgen was...


Danke schonmal, für deine Hilfe


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Mr. B hat endlich ein ordentliches Bike , bei Gelegenheit noch ne andere Krubel (XT) und neues Verschleisset und ich fänd das Bike perfekt für die Schule, wobei ich noch nen 60mm Vorbau dran machen würde, sowie Crank Brother Mallets *gg*
> 
> edit: immer noch keinen guten Cruser gefunden -.-



Wie gut das am LTD RACE SLX Kurbel dran ist 

Mal ne Frage: Was kostet denn das Freeride Bike das du da konfonfiguriert hast?


----------



## L0cke (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Wie gut das am LTD RACE SLX Kurbel dran ist
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Was kostet denn das Freeride Bike das du da konfonfiguriert hast?



ähm, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist aber an Mr. B Cube LTD keine SLX 


Das Bike kostet (wenn ich von meinem Aufbau ausgehe was dem hier geposteten sehr ähnlich ist) ca. 5000 Euro


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ähm, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist aber an Mr. B Cube LTD keine SLX


Richtig er hat auch das LTD TEAM
Das LTD RACE habe ich 




L0cke schrieb:


> Das Bike kostet (wenn ich von meinem Aufbau ausgehe was dem hier geposteten sehr ähnlich ist) ca. 5000 Euro


ah ok ^^
da kann man sich aber ein geiles DW/FR Fully kaufen.


----------



## L0cke (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> ah ok ^^
> da kann man sich aber ein geiles DW/FR Fully kaufen.



das wär bei mir aber teurer  , also bis jetzt stecken in meinem hardtail etwa 3500 euro, macht echt spaß mit freeriden zu gehen, aber ich werd mir noch etwas gaanz dickes aufbaun, hba ja viele teile über 


Video vom letzten We, der letzte bin ich, warum ich der letzte bin könnt ihr unten bei den Komments lesen, die 3 vor mir konnt ich übrigens noch überholen ^^

specialized enduro ride willingen 1. gruppe - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Verdammt! Alle dodeln da über den Hügel und du ballerst volle Kannte drüber^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Verdammt! Alle dodeln da über den Hügel und du ballerst volle Kannte drüber^^
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



meine worte


----------



## mich (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sooo...also es lag bei mir wirklich nur an der Einstellung...
hab mir heut mal Werkzeug mitgenommen und ausprobiert, was am besten ist, jetzt gehts 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die stelle kenne ich doch
da hab ich mich schoma lang gemacht
war aber nciht schlimm


----------



## mich (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kann mir jemand nen guten Vorderreifen mit Scheibenbremse für unter 100€ empfehlen?

MFG,
mich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

du willst einen Reifen mit Scheibenbremse?!  du müsstest jetzt mal mein Gesicht sehen^^
ich hoffe du willst ne Felge^^ aber nein ich hab keine und kann auch nichts empfehlen, da das Gebiet für mich Neuland ist.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

SO, mal wieder nen pic
Habe das Bike mittleweile schon 2x geputzt


----------



## Fabian (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Glaub mir,das hört spätestens auf wenn die ersten kleinen Kratzer drin sind


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne, meine Eltern haben schon gedroht, wenn ich net putze, dass sie ads anschließen bzw. wegsperren


----------



## mich (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Man sieht dat Teil geil aus...


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Danke. Sieht alledings geil aus.
Ohne Schutzblech hinten und Schloss am Unterrohr, sowie blumentopf als ständer, noch viel geiler


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

setz das Schloss doch um an die andere Anbaumöglichkeit.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> die stelle kenne ich doch
> da hab ich mich schoma lang gemacht
> war aber nciht schlimm



wtf an der stelle, die ist dochj eine der einfachsten der strecke, bist du im übrigen öfters in dem park?



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> SO, mal wieder nen pic
> Habe das Bike mittleweile schon 2x geputzt



putz dein schönes bike nicht zu viel


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Glaub mir,das hört spätestens auf wenn die ersten kleinen Kratzer drin sind



da geht kein Kratzer rein ^^


----------



## mich (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Soll ich mal die Kratzer an meinem McKenzie-Teil zählen?!

Da is allein die Lenkstange ein einziger Kratzer


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wtf an der stelle, die ist dochj eine der einfachsten der strecke, bist du im übrigen öfters in dem park?


ja müsste eig genau da sein
da kommt man doch 5m vorher über sonen waldweg oder?

naja und warum ich mcih lang gemacht hab ka
bin da einfach drüber geheizt und schwups hab ich den boden geküsst
den rest bin ich auch ohne probs runtergekommen

und nein ich bin bisher erst 1 mal da gewesen
glaube aber das du an dem tag auhc da warst
wolten eig nach winterberg haben aber verpeilt das dirtmasters waren und sind dann dahin ausgewichen


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> setz das Schloss doch um an die andere Anbaumöglichkeit.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


passt net



L0cke schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> putz dein schönes bike nicht zu viel


Ich mache ja auch immer nur den dicken dreck, wie sand und gebüsch ab
gestern mal kurz schön die metallpedale ins knie gehauen und beim fastigen() abstieg übern lenker schön mitm sattel den rücken aufgeschürft

BIlder gibts vorerst keine mehr, cam ist putt-.-


----------



## Fabian (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So lange es nicht "über Schienenbein gezogen ist" dann isses noch ok

Du fährst im Gelänge im Sitzen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> So lange es nicht "über Schienenbein gezogen ist" dann isses noch ok
> 
> Du fährst im Gelänge im Sitzen?


Nein, net im Geläde, aufm Heimweg aufm FUßweg, da war der sattel hoch, damit ich besser die kraft übertragen kann
im gelände fahre ich mit sattel auf minimum


----------



## mich (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab mal die McKenzie Aufkleber vom bike abgemacht....siehr gleich viiieeellll besser aus


----------



## chris93 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mich schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die McKenzie Aufkleber vom bike abgemacht....siehr gleich viiieeellll besser aus




mach mal ein Bild von deinem Bike.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



chris93 schrieb:


> mach mal ein Bild von deinem Bike.



McKenzie WTF ? xD ich mein ich hab auch nicht das beste Bike aber McKenzie ? xD *grrrr*


----------



## L0cke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bloß kein bild von diesem mc k. da löschen sich von alleine meine bikebilder vom pc XD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> So lange es nicht "über Schienenbein gezogen ist" dann isses noch ok



Soll ich ma nen Bild machen wie mein Bein seit gut einer Woche aussieht?! 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Fahrrad ist total kaputt. Da habe ich mir überlegt, dass das neue Rad am besten ein Mountainbike wird.
Ich habe mich schon ein bisschen informiert, Cross Country ist wohl das beste für mich.

In Zukunft werde ich hier öfter vorbeischauen. Mountainbike fahren ist ein schöner Sport, den ich jetzt auch ausüben will.
Schade, dass das Geld, das eigentlich für die HD 5870 X2 geplant war, dann weg ist.  Aber für ein schönes Bike zocke ich auch gerne weiterhin auf meiner 9800 GTX+.


----------



## mich (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Oh..mann...war heut Dirt-Park...bin die ganze Zeit mim Platten gefahn...und der Mantel lebt immer noch^^.....dann is en Kumpel von mir den Berg runner....über en Table gesprungen, aber mim Hinterrad genau auf die Kante getroffen...er is übern Lenker geflogen, hat am Arm und am Bein geblutet, und is jez aufer Intensiv...so en Trottel^^


----------



## chris93 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vor ein neues Fahrrad zu kaufen und möchte nun eure meinung dazu hören ich würde das GT avalanche 3.0 für 379€ bekomm eigentlich 479€ aber bei meinem Händler gibt es im moment 100€ abwrackprämie aufs alte.
http://badbikes-online.de/shop/article_104034%2BGT%2BAvalanche%2B3.0%2BDisc%2BBike%2B2009-004/GT-Avalanche-3.0-Disc-Bike-2009.html
denkt ihr das wist ein faires angebot oder würdet ihr mir in dieser preisklasse etwas anderes mpfehlen.
DAs Bike wird Haupttsächlich für touren durch den Wald eingesetzt also Cross-Country eben.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Bike? Cube LTD Team black
Es hat sehr gute Bewertungen und mir gefällt es auch. Muss ich etwas beachten, wenn ich so ein MTB kaufe?


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Bike? Cube LTD Team black
> Es hat sehr gute Bewertungen und mir gefällt es auch. Muss ich etwas beachten, wenn ich so ein MTB kaufe?



les doch bitte einfach mal die Seiten davor.
Die Diskussion über das LTD Team hatten wir schon mit Bloemfontein.
Sag uns lieber mal deinen Preisrahmen&was du mit dem Bike machen willst , wir suchen dann was für dich raus.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Bike? Cube LTD Team black
> Es hat sehr gute Bewertungen und mir gefällt es auch. Muss ich etwas beachten, wenn ich so ein MTB kaufe?



Stimmt. Cube LTD Team passt schon. Alternative: Radon ZR Team 7.0.
Zum GT Bike: "Page not found"


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> les doch bitte einfach mal die Seiten davor.
> Die Diskussion über das LTD Team hatten wir schon mit Bloemfontein.


OK, jetzt habe ich auch da geguckt.




> Sag uns lieber mal deinen Preisrahmen&was du mit dem Bike machen willst , wir suchen dann was für dich raus.


Preisrahmen: bis ca. 1.200€
Das MTB sollte möglichst sportlich sein. Ich fahre gerne schnell.
Ich habe mich u.a. hier informiert und die Fragen für die Typberatung beantwortet: Cross Country ist genau das richtige für mich.


----------



## chris93 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so der link vom Gt ist geändert....aber trotzdem nochmal hier GT Avalanche 3.0 Disc Bike 2009 - Artikeldetailansicht - Bad Bikes Cannondale-Cube-Focus-GT-Idworx-VSF-Norco-Rock Machine-Bike-BMX-Rennrad-Fahrrad

die schaltung wird ausgetuascht gegen eine Xt aber der rest sollte doch für den cross country bereich ausreichen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

OK, dieses MTB wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber das Cube LTD Team black gefällt mir besser. Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, muss ich noch überlegen.

Was bedeuten eigentlich diese Zahlen für den Alu-Rahmen, z.B. 6061 oder 7005?


----------



## chris93 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich glaube umso höher desto besser.
Ich denke das ist der härtegrad.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei den beiden Zahlenkombinationen handelt es sich um Werkstoffnummern, die die Legierungsbestandteile kryptisch darstellen. Genaues darüber kann man im Stahlschlüssel nachlesen - ein kleines Handbuch über Materialien ( DIN A4 und ein paar hundert Seiten stark ^^). Der Einfachheit halber sei gesagt, dass es sich hier um hartes, sehr hoch legiertes Aluminium aus dem Flugzeugbau handelt (hochfest). 

In diesem Zusammenhang sind bei Rädern besonders die Schweißverfahren wichtig, den bei unsachgemäßem Verschweißen leiden die Werkstoffeigenschaften sehr schnell. Da Hersteller mit dem verwendeten Alu sehr gerne Werbung machen, sollte man sich vorher durchaus mal von der Güte der Nähte und einigen Tests überzeugen. Nicht jeder Rahmen der aus solchem "harten" Alu hergestellt wurde verdient nach seiner Bearbeitung noch die Forderung nach der Haltbarkeit.

Das hört sich aber jetzt schlimmer an als es ist. Wer diese teuren Materialien verwendet, arbeitet meist auch sehr gewissenhaft.


----------



## Fabian (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Cube rahmen sind gut geschweißt,hab schon einige genauer betrachtet.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Keine Frage. Die Rahmen der großen Hersteller (Scott, Cube, usw.) sind erstklassig geschweißt. Ich habe mir hier auch nicht alles durchgelesen und wollte lediglich bei den Bezeichnungen behilflich sein. Bei sehr günstigen Rädern sollte man allerdings schon einen Blick mehr riskieren. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren genug Rahmenbrüche gesehen, die ich so nie erwartet hätte ...und das teilweise an guten Tourenrädern oder MTBs.


----------



## Fabian (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn es nochmal fragen bezüglich der der Bezeichnungen gibt weiß ich an wen ich mich wenden muss

Mein Cube bekommt jetzt endlich die Tage die neue gabel


----------



## rabensang (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nur um das mal zu erweitern....

Es gibt auch diverse (relativ) kleine Marken, die sehr hochwertig sind.

Mein Favorit ist die Marke Ghost


----------



## JayxG (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hab auch ein bike eines Kleinserienherstellers. Stammt aus dem Jahre 1998 von Fa. Klein (edel und sehr selten)

MfG an die nette bikerrunde


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Auf fahrrad.de habe ich in den Fahrradbeschreibungen immer wieder was von "Kassette" gelesen? Was genau ist das? Hat ja offensichtlich was mit der Gangschaltung zu tun.


----------



## Fabian (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Primitiv ausgedrückt,Kasette ist das Ding am Hinterrad was von der Kette angetreiben wird.


----------



## kmf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Auf fahrrad.de habe ich in den Fahrradbeschreibungen immer wieder was von "Kassette" gelesen? Was genau ist das? Hat ja offensichtlich was mit der Gangschaltung zu tun.


Das ist das hintere Ritzelpaket, wo die Kette drüber läuft. Siehe: XTR Kassette CS-M 970 11-34


----------



## kmf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



JayxG schrieb:


> hab auch ein bike eines Kleinserienherstellers. Stammt aus dem Jahre 1998 von Fa. Klein (edel und sehr selten)
> 
> MfG an die nette bikerrunde


Ein sehr bekanntes Bike war/ist das  KLEIN ATTITUDE. KLEIN wurde von Trek aufgekauft. Es werden aber immer noch Rahmen dieser Marke hergestellt. Klein Rennrad und MTB Rahmen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Primitiv ausgedrückt,Kasette ist das Ding am Hinterrad was von der Kette angetreiben wird.





kmf schrieb:


> Das ist das hintere Ritzelpaket, wo die Kette drüber läuft. Siehe: XTR Kassette CS-M 970 11-34


Danke für die Info. 

Bisher hatte ich immer nur ordinäre Fahrräder mit Nabenschaltung, da findet man so eine Kassette nicht.


----------



## JayxG (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Ein sehr bekanntes Bike war/ist das  KLEIN ATTITUDE. KLEIN wurde von Trek aufgekauft. Es werden aber immer noch Rahmen dieser Marke hergestellt. Klein Rennrad und MTB Rahmen


 die haben ja echt stolze Preise! thx für den link Da ist es ja kein Wunder das ich noch kein weiteres Klein in reallife gesehen habe. hab mal zwei pics im Anhang


----------



## kmf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Bei den beiden Zahlenkombinationen handelt es sich um Werkstoffnummern, die die Legierungsbestandteile kryptisch darstellen. Genaues darüber kann man im Stahlschlüssel nachlesen - ein kleines Handbuch über Materialien ( DIN A4 und ein paar hundert Seiten stark ^^). Der Einfachheit halber sei gesagt, dass es sich hier um hartes, sehr hoch legiertes Aluminium aus dem Flugzeugbau handelt (hochfest).
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang sind bei Rädern besonders die Schweißverfahren wichtig, den bei unsachgemäßem Verschweißen leiden die Werkstoffeigenschaften sehr schnell. Da Hersteller mit dem verwendeten Alu sehr gerne Werbung machen, sollte man sich vorher durchaus mal von der Güte der Nähte und einigen Tests überzeugen. Nicht jeder Rahmen der aus solchem "harten" Alu hergestellt wurde verdient nach seiner Bearbeitung noch die Forderung nach der Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Das hört sich aber jetzt schlimmer an als es ist. Wer diese teuren Materialien verwendet, arbeitet meist auch sehr gewissenhaft.


Wie der Name Stahlschlüssel schon sagt, werden da die verschiedesten Stähle in ihrer Zusammensetzung, Eigenschaften, Einsatzzweck, Wärmebehandlung etc. aufgelistet. Alu und andere Knetlegierungen haben darin jedoch nix zu suchen und stehen deswegen auch nicht drin. 

Der wesentliche Unterschied der beiden angesprochenen Knetlegierungen besteht in der Verarbeitung. Die 6061-Legierung erfordert eine aufwändigere Wärmenachbehandlung nach dem Schweissvorgang als die 7005-Legierung. So ist z.B. ein Lösungsglühen und Abschrecken in kaltem Wasser bei 7005 im Gegensatz zu 6061 nicht mehr erforderlich. 

Man kann also nicht einfach wegen einer höheren Werkstoffnummer auf ein höherwertigeres Alu schließen.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn es nochmal fragen bezüglich der der Bezeichnungen gibt weiß ich an wen ich mich wenden muss
> 
> Mein Cube bekommt jetzt endlich die Tage die neue gabel




was kommt denn für eine dran?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn ich darf?
es wird eine Rock Shox Reba Worldcup.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine Mutter will mich davon abbringen, ein MTB zu kaufen. Sie meint, hier wären ja eh keine Berge und ich bräuchte sowas nicht. Dabei bringen MTBs auch im Alltag Vorteile, sie sind viel schöner und besser als normale Fahrräder.
Ich bin in einer halben Stunde (Bahn, Auto) bzw. in einer Stunde (Fahrrad) im Pfälzerwald, also kann ich es doch ausnutzen.

Vielleicht muss ich meine Eltern noch ein wenig manipulieren, um Zuschüsse für mein MTB zu kriegen, aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich dass es klappt.
Mein Fahrrad ist ja kaputt und ich brauche sowieso ein neues. Ein 400€-Rad würden sie mir garantiert zahlen, also kann ich 600€ drauflegen, damit es ein MTB wird und zwar ein gutes.
Licht, Helm, etc. darf ich wahrscheinlich selber zahlen, sodass der Gesamtbetrag deutlich über 600€ liegen wird. Aber wenn ich genug arbeite und spare, schaffe ich das.


----------



## L0cke (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hätte da evtl was gebrauchtes an der hand für 300 euro


----------



## Fabian (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

*kleiner Tipp unter uns,Eltern bezahlen sachen wie Helm etc. gerne,meiner hat auch 80€ gekostet und ohne Murren wurde der eingepackt*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja so wie auch Klingel und Licht. Da kannst du dann auch das gute nehmen... Gut ist auch. "ich möchte lieber Scheibenbremsen, weil ich damit schneller zum stehen komme" Ey mein Händler sagte etwas in der Richtung vor zwei Jahren und meine Ma wurde ganz Ohr. Aber das Bike gefiel mir nicht... 


lg
Nichtaucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> OK, dieses MTB wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber das Cube LTD Team black gefällt mir besser. Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, muss ich noch überlegen.
> 
> Was bedeuten eigentlich diese Zahlen für den Alu-Rahmen, z.B. 6061 oder 7005?


Wenn du noch an ein Cube LTD Team rankommst, nimm e, einfach nur gei das teil


----------



## mich (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ou man...mein Hinterreifen war Platt und ich bin 4 Stunden damit weitergefahren...absichtlich..ich will endlich en neues Bike


----------



## Gutewicht (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

dann solltest du vll. mal gegen einen Baum fahren. Falls das Bike noch ganz ist sagst du einfach das lag an den Bremsen und du konntest nicht rechzeitig anhalten Mit einem neuen Bike würde sowas nie passieren


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

oder man schaltet wie mein kumpel wild umher und nimt jeden kantstein mit.
so will er ein neues bike erzwingen
gutewichts ideeist auch gut, mir ist das sogar wirklich mal passiert


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> *kleiner Tipp unter uns,Eltern bezahlen sachen wie Helm etc. gerne,meiner hat auch 80€ gekostet und ohne Murren wurde der eingepackt*


Ich werde wohl diesen Helm kaufen: Fahrradhelm Alpina Torro. Es gibt aber auch Modelle für 125€.
Das Licht wird wohl ein Trelock LS 740.
Natürlich ist auch meine Mutter an meiner Sicherheit interessiert, aber sie ist sicher nicht so begeistert, wenn sie so viel zahlen soll. Notfalls kann ich das aber auch selber zahlen.




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wenn du noch an ein Cube LTD Team rankommst, nimm e, einfach nur gei das teil


Warum sollte ich das nicht kriegen? So knapp wird die Stückzahl nun auch wieder nicht sein. Oder meinst du, im Herbst könnte es weg sein?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl diesen Helm kaufen: Fahrradhelm Alpina Torro. Es gibt aber auch Modelle für 125€.
> Das Licht wird wohl ein Trelock LS 740.
> Natürlich ist auch meine Mutter an meiner Sicherheit interessiert, aber sie ist sicher nicht so begeistert, wenn sie so viel zahlen soll. Notfalls kann ich das aber auch selber zahlen.
> 
> ...


Im Herbst kriegste ein 2009er mit einer wahrscheinlichkweit von 1:500.000
Die meisten haben in 20"(was man braucht, wenn man net mehr als 1,90 wird)
in schwarz da, grün kannste nur noch in 16 und 18" bekommen, das brauchst du aber glaub ich eher nicht mehr.
in 22" weiß ich net, wie die lage ist. denke mal ähnlich wie bei 20", vllt. nen bissl besser, weil die meisten net sin großes brauchen.
Wie groß biste/wirste denn eigentlich?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Im Herbst kriegste ein 2009er mit einer wahrscheinlichkweit von 1:500.000


Sind dann schon die 2010er auf dem Markt?



> Wie groß biste/wirste denn eigentlich?


Meine Eltern haben mal ausgerechnet, dass ich ca. 1,80m groß werde. Ich war mit zwei Jahren 90 cm groß und das x2 gibt die endgültige Größe - wurde mir gesagt.
Laut fahrrad.de Rahmenberechnung kommt es aber auf die Schrittlänge an. Diese muss ich mal messen.

Wie groß ich im Moment bin, weiß ich nicht genau. Irgendwas über 1,70. Vielleicht 1,78. Ich habe mich lange nicht mehr gemessen.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin 1,85 und werde noch wachsend eswegen habe ich mir einen 22iger Rahmen geholt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Sind dann schon die 2010er auf dem Markt?


WQenn du Glück hast, kannste das schon nen 2010er bekommen, aber eher erst im Januar/Februar, wenn nicht sogar erst märz.
die 2009er sind im herbst:
1.: zu 95% ausverkauft, da cube einfac geil ist
2.: da werde schon die 2010er produziert
3.: viele CUbe Reihen, Modelle sind jetzt schon lange ausverkauft(CUbe Fritzz war schon im Januar ausverkauft!!!, das 09er)



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben mal ausgerechnet, dass ich ca. 1,80m groß werde. Ich war mit zwei Jahren 90 cm groß und das x2 gibt die endgültige Größe - wurde mir gesagt.
> Laut fahrrad.de Rahmenberechnung kommt es aber auf die Schrittlänge an. Diese muss ich mal messen.
> 
> Wie groß ich im Moment bin, weiß ich nicht genau. Irgendwas über 1,70. Vielleicht 1,78. Ich habe mich lange nicht mehr gemessen.


Wie alt bist du?
Ich bin mit meinen fast 15 so 1,77cm groß.
Ne, aber nen 22" brauchst du denke ich net.

nochmal so als tipp: die 2010er Modelle von Cube werden bestimmt alle nen Hunnie teurer als die 09er.
das hat cube laut meinem händler schon vor längerem angekündigt!!!


@All:
ich wünsche euchne schöne woche ohne mich.


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Parts4Biking

ein Freund von betreibt diese Seite, ich habs nicht mit Fahrrädern, aber vielleicht ist sie für euch interessant

edit, sehe grad momentan offline 
soorry


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du?


17

Das Frühjahr scheint ja der ideale Zeitpunkt für den MTB-Kauf zu sein. Ich dachte bisher immer, es wäre egal wann man ein Bike kauft.
Mitte Oktober sind in Rheinland-Pfalz Herbstferien, eigentlich wollte ich es da kaufen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl diesen Helm kaufen: Fahrradhelm Alpina Torro. Es gibt aber auch Modelle für 125€.
> Das Licht wird wohl ein Trelock LS 740.
> Natürlich ist auch meine Mutter an meiner Sicherheit interessiert, aber sie ist sicher nicht so begeistert, wenn sie so viel zahlen soll. Notfalls kann ich das aber auch selber zahlen.




BITTE BITTE NICHT dieses Frontlicht nehmen! Ich hab den Vorgänger und der fliegt regelmäßig ab... Und ich fahre nachts nicht mehr im Wald rum...
An Stellen bei denen der Radweg von einer Straße gekreuzt wird, fliegt mir regelmäßig der Vordere Teil ab, wegen der kleinen Bordsteinkanten.




Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das Frühjahr scheint ja der ideale Zeitpunkt für den MTB-Kauf zu sein. Ich dachte bisher immer, es wäre egal wann man ein Bike kauft.
> Mitte Oktober sind in Rheinland-Pfalz Herbstferien, eigentlich wollte ich es da kaufen.




Um So jünger das Jahr, umso mehr Auswahl hast du. Zwar bekommt mann da kaum Rabatt, aber der ist auch nicht selbstverständlich... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So morgen wird mein neues bike gekauft....GT avalanche 3.0 disc 2009....bekomme es für 379€


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> BITTE BITTE NICHT dieses Frontlicht nehmen! Ich hab den Vorgänger und der fliegt regelmäßig ab...


Oft werden bei einem Nachfolgeprodukt viele Fehler korrigiert. Ich guck mal nach Bewertungen zu diesem Frontlicht.
Kannst du mir eine Alternative empfehlen? Möglichst mit mindestens 20 Lux sowie mit einem ~10 Lux Eco-Modus.


Auf der Homepage eines Speyerer Fahrradladens steht eine "News" vom 28. Oktober 2008.  Jedenfalls hatten die im Oktober schon einige 2009er-Modelle u.a. von Cube auf Lager. Da besteht eine gewisse Hoffnung, dass sich das bei den 2010er-Modellen wiederholt und dass ich mein 2010er Cube Ende Oktober/Anfang November vorbestellen oder sogar gleich mitnehmen kann.
Wenn ich das 2009er Cube LTD Team black schnell kaufen soll, bevor es weg ist, dann käme nur Finanzierung in Frage, was mir nicht so lieb ist. Wenn ich etwas kaufe, dann will ich es auch sofort bezahlen und nicht später, nicht scheibchenweise.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

PowerLED Black Edition

Hab sie selber zwar noch nicht aber ich werde mir wohl DIE kaufen, sobald die dunklere  Jahreszeit wieder da ist.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Dart 3+Poplock ist jetzt ausgebaut,wenn die wer gebrauchen kann --->Pn
---------->kleiner Preis


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mountainbike Kaufberatung bei mountainbike-magazin.de - Typ-Beratung: In 11 Schritten zum Traumbike

Ich hab aus spass mal den test gemacht und ja ... 

"Herzlichen Dank

Wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen, dass Sie sich die Zeit genommen haben, an dieser Umfrage teilzunehmen.
*Sie sind ein Tourenbike-Fahrer*

Sie haben 27 Punkte erreicht.

Mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein ist alles, was z�hlt. Z�gig bergauf, entspannt bergab - auf einem Bike ohne All�ren. Einem Bike, das f�r den Alpencross im Sommer genauso taugt wie f�r den Familienausflug am Wochendende oder die Feierabendrunde. Sportlich, nicht nerv�s. Sicher, aber nie langweilig. Ein Tourenbike im besten Sinn! "


sch...ande wie konnte das nur passieren? 
naja ich schau mich jetzt mal nach einem Tourenbike um... 

Edit: ich sehe grasde die meinen andere Tourenbikes als ich... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sie sind ein All-Mountain-Bike-Fahrer

Sie haben 33 Punkte erreicht.

Sie sind ein Allrounder auf dem Bike und brauchen das passende Material. Ein All-Mountain-Bike mit dem kleinen Quï¿½ntchen mehr: mehr Federweg, mehr Standfestigkeit, mehr Mï¿½glichkeiten im unwegsamen Gelï¿½nde als mit dem klassischen Tourer. Ob Schotter, flï¿½ssige Trails oder Verblocktes: ein All-Mountain hï¿½lt nichts auf. Genau wie Sie! 


Heißt das ich brauche jetzt ein Fully und kann mir mein GT avelanche 3.0 disc jetzt abschmatzen?


----------



## mich (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

lol...was das!?


----------



## kmf (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich darf?
> es wird eine Rock Shox Reba Worldcup.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


Bei deinen Sprungambitionen kauf dir lieber eine mit mehr Federweg, welche du aber auch  bei normaler Fahrweise auf die entsprechende Geometrie deines Rahmens absenken kannst. Beispiel eine recht günstige Recon: RECON 351 U-Turn PopLoc schwarz


----------



## nasserpudel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mich schrieb:


> lol...was das!?




 In 11 Schritten zum Traumbike


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich brauche laut diesem Test ein XC. Da steht nicht, dass es ein Fully sein muss, also scheint das egal zu sein. Ein XC-Hardtail ist das beste für mich.


----------



## nasserpudel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich brauche laut diesem Test ein XC. Da steht nicht, dass es ein Fully sein muss, also scheint das egal zu sein. Ein XC-Hardtail ist das beste für mich.




für mich denke ich auch ...der test sieht zwar ein bike mit mindestens 130mm federweg und vollgefdert vor, doch für meine Touren durch den Wald reicht mein hardtail mit 100mm federweg auch aus.


----------



## mich (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

cool Danke


----------



## Fabian (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Kmf:Hätte für den selben preis eine Fox mit 140mm federweg bekommen,aber dafür ist der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt,nicht nur wegen der geometrie nicht.

Zu weihnachten soll sowieso ein Fr hardtail oder ein Am fully kommen.
Ich liebäugel schon mti einem aufbau auf dem Cube Fritzz Rahmen...


----------



## mich (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Herzlichen Dank

Wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen, dass Sie sich die Zeit genommen haben, an dieser Umfrage teilzunehmen.
Sie sind ein All-Mountain-Bike-Fahrer

Sie haben 35 Punkte erreicht.

Sie sind ein Allrounder auf dem Bike und brauchen das passende Material. Ein All-Mountain-Bike mit dem kleinen Qu�ntchen mehr: mehr Federweg, mehr Standfestigkeit, mehr M�glichkeiten im unwegsamen Gel�nde als mit dem klassischen Tourer. Ob Schotter, fl�ssige Trails oder Verblocktes: ein All-Mountain h�lt nichts auf. Genau wie Sie!


----------



## kmf (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Kmf:Hätte für den selben preis eine Fox mit 140mm federweg bekommen,aber dafür ist der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt,nicht nur wegen der geometrie nicht.
> 
> Zu weihnachten soll sowieso ein Fr hardtail oder ein Am fully kommen.
> Ich liebäugel schon mti einem aufbau auf dem Cube Fritzz Rahmen...


Kann man die Fox absenken? Weil für bergab ist die Geometrie eines auf 80 oder 100mm ausgelegten Bikes sogar besser für mehr Hub. Das Überschlaggefühl setzt bedeutend später ein. Nur bergauf, wenn's echt steil wird (so ab 18%), hebt der Bock zu schnell ab. Da muss die Gabel runter.

Ansonsten wäre nur noch der Steuerrohr-Ø relevant. An was liegt es denn bei dir?

Ergebnis der Umfrage

Sie sind ein All-Mountain-Bike-Fahrer
Sie haben 36 Punkte erreicht. 

Sie sind ein Allrounder auf dem Bike und brauchen das passende Material. Ein All-Mountain-Bike mit dem kleinen Quï¿½ntchen mehr: mehr Federweg, mehr Standfestigkeit, mehr Mï¿½glichkeiten im unwegsamen Gelï¿½nde als mit dem klassischen Tourer. Ob Schotter, flï¿½ssige Trails oder Verblocktes: ein All-Mountain hï¿½lt nichts auf. Genau wie Sie!


Gut, passendes Bike hab ich ja. 

Und ansonsten für die Forstautobahnen reicht mein Red Bull allemal.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie wäre es mit einem PCGHX MTB-Treffen? Tagsüber biken, abends grillen, nachts zocken und benchen. (Natürlich kann man auch nachts gut biken.) Während wir biken, können unsere PCs falten.
Ich werde mein MTB aber voraussichtlich erst im späten Herbst kaufen, also könnten wir das erst 2010 machen - davor nur ohne mich.


----------



## fr33zZe (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

für mich ist mountainbiken in den letzten jahren von einem freizeitsport zu besoffen-heimfahren-sport entwickelt 
natürlich fahr ich auch so noch gern fahrrad aber durch kollegstufenstress wird das leider weniger.
das is übrigens mein bike nur mit braunem rahmen


----------



## nasserpudel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem PCGHX MTB-Treffen? Tagsüber biken, abends grillen, nachts zocken und benchen. (Natürlich kann man auch nachts gut biken.) Während wir biken, können unsere PCs falten.
> Ich werde mein MTB aber voraussichtlich erst im späten Herbst kaufen, also könnten wir das erst 2010 machen - davor nur ohne mich.




keine schlechte idee, doch ich denke das wir das nicht auf die reihe bekommen da wir doch alle in einer andere ecke deutschlands liegen.
Also wo sollte man das machen?


----------



## mich (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn, dann im Pfälzer Wald...
1. Da gibts gute Strecken
2. Ich und Jever wohnen da


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@mich
Das wäre zwar gut, aber andere Ecken wären mir auch recht. In den Alpen kann man auch ganz gut MTB fahren. Eine Fahrt nach Bayern oder Österreich wäre zwar nicht ganz billig, aber das wäre es mir wert.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jetzt fängt schon wieder einer mit sowas an...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Soein Treffen würde ich garnicht mal schlecht finden. Ich will da mal wieder was von der Mitte Deutschlands ansprechen weils dorthin von soziemlich allen Leuten gleichweit ist. Und im Harz kann man auch gut Biken .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Harz wäre perfekt. Wenn ich das mit einem Besuch bei meinen Goslarer Großeltern verbinde, kriege ich sogar die Fahrt bezahlt. Und ich könnte nach Celle zu einem Freund -> LAN. Aber das Biker-Treffen wäre natürlich die Hauptsache.


----------



## L0cke (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

warum nicht rhön (hessen) bei mir  , habe direkte Autobahnanbindung, nur trails miuss ich  schaun, dass ich die raussuche die man mit einem normalen hardtail fahren kann.


----------



## kmf (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> warum nicht rhön (hessen) bei mir  , habe direkte Autobahnanbindung, nur trails miuss ich  schaun, dass ich die raussuche die man mit einem normalen hardtail fahren kann.


Da war ich vor kurzem. Gegend um Bischhofsheim, Wasserkuppe und dieser heilige Berg der Franken mit dem riesigen Kloster. Oi bei euch gehts stellenweise aber ganz schön rauf.


----------



## L0cke (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne jetzt, hättest ja mal bescheid sagen können 

p.s. so steil finde ich es gar nicht.
wart ich auch auf dem wase trail von der wasserkuppe zum gugaisee runter richtung fulda?


----------



## mich (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab jetzt ein neues Vorderrad...endlich wackelt da vorn nix mehr^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was?! Es hat schon gewackelt?! Das vorderrad ätte ich gerne mal gesehen... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe mir gestern Abend bike gekauft, nachdem mir ein Freund dieses Magazin über ICQ empfohlen hat. Ist ganz gut. Jetzt habe ich 2 Zeitschriften zu lesen, gestern war nämlich auch die neue PCGH in meinem Briefkasten.


----------



## mich (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich kann dir das alte Rad gerne schicken...du zahlst das Porto^^


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mich schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das alte Rad gerne schicken...du zahlst das Porto^^



Günstiger als Verschrotten oder wie ? xD


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Günstiger als Verschrotten oder wie ? xD



Wie wärs Abwrackprämie? 
Verschrotten sie ihr altes Rad und sie bekommen beim kaufen eines neuen Rades 2500Takken staatliche Umweltprämie


----------



## mich (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ähh...ja ne is kla..alles fürn Umweltschutz oder wie


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn man ein schönes neues Rad kauft, benutzt man dieses natürlich auch entsprechend oft. Dabei fährt man weniger Auto, also ist es gut für die Umwelt.
Ich will mein doofes altes Rad verschrotten, 2500€ kassieren, 500€ drauflegen und mir ein 3000€-MTB kaufen.


----------



## Gutewicht (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich will mein bike verschrotten, 2500€ kassieren, 1000€ für ein neues ausgeben und den Rest in Hardware+Wakü investieren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe erkannt, dass ich fürs Biken unbedingt Navi brauche. Mein K800i hat kein GPS, die Google Maps Standortbestimmung läuft bei nicht vorhandenem GPS über die Position der Handymasten und ist entsprechend unpräzise. Standalone-Navis lehne ich ab, es muss ein Handy sein, welches auch einen Touchscreen haben soll.

Ich brauche das Sony Ericsson Xperia X1. Aber wenn ich mir das jetzt kaufe, habe ich erst im Dezember oder Januar wieder Geld für ein MTB. Wenigstens wird das dann ein 2010er-Modell, vielleicht von Cube.


----------



## L0cke (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kleiner vorgeschmack was wir heute gemacht haben:

Treeride - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## Fabian (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ANGEBOT ENTFERNT

Bitte den Marktplatz nutzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasserpudel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nix mehr los hier?


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> nix mehr los hier?



Ne man, bin mit meinem RC-Car beschäftig xD


----------



## L0cke (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mal schaun, bin nachher wieder mit den jungs biken, evtl gibts bilder oder filmchen


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> nix mehr los hier?



Schule geht im Moment vor.
Ist bei Bloemfontein glaube ich auch so, von dem hört man auch nichts mehr.


----------



## nasserpudel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Schule geht im Moment vor.
> Ist bei Bloemfontein glaube ich auch so, von dem hört man auch nichts mehr.




Ich hab schon ferien.
ihr nicht?
bloemfontein ist dachte ich im Urlaub, laut seiner signatur.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bloemfontein ist im Urlaub und ich hab auch schon Ferien... 
Komme aber nicht zum biken, hab noch immer 1000 Bilder zu managen und der Schulserver hat anscheinend die biege gemacht, das darf ich wohl auch noch richten -_-

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jeezy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich geh morgen mit nen Kumpel in Magdetown biken


----------



## Fabian (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichtraucher:lass dich aber dafür bezahlen

Hab auch schon ferien und warte sehnsüchtig auf die neue federgabel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



psyco schrieb:


> Ich geh morgen mit nen Kumpel in Magdetown biken



Wenn schon dann Magdecastle! ^^
Wo wollt ihr genau hin?



Fabian schrieb:


> @nichtraucher:lass dich aber dafür bezahlen
> 
> Hab auch schon ferien und warte sehnsüchtig auf die neue federgabel



jane das nicht aber gibt andere Vorzüge... 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jeezy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nichtraucher: erst zur Uni, dann nen bissl durch Magdecastle cruisen ahhm dann nen paar neue Klamotten kaufen zum Kaufland Alk kaufen und mit Kumpel ein saufen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

HA und ich dachte ich ich könnte dich evtl. im Dirt-Park treffen^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jeezy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

der is doch da hinterm Bahnhof oda?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Fast. Du musst die Maybachstrasse noch runter fahren. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

WTF FERIEN?
Was sind denn für Ferien?


----------



## Gutewicht (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich bin mit meiner Realschulprüfung fertig und habe deshalb 13 Wochen Ferien. Nenn es wie du willst, verlängerte Pfingstferien oder vorgezogene Sommerferien


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Realschulprüfung? WTF? Bei uns in RLP muss man einfach nur die 10. Klasse (Realschule oder Gymnasium) erfolgreich beenden und schon hat man die mittlere Reife, ganz ohne Prüfung.


----------



## Gutewicht (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

WTF? bei uns muss man 240Minuten Aufsatz, glaub 90minuten Englisch Übersetzen, Textverständnis etc und glaub 120 Minuten Mathe prüfung machen. Hinzu kommen Fachinterne Prüfungen in Französisch und NWA


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hört sich grausam an. In RLP gibt es diese barbarischen Prüfungen nur im Abitur.


----------



## mich (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja gell mir Pälzer wieda mo....awa ich mach eh abi


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wer will kann mit uns mal auf eine Pfälzerwald-Hütte fahren. Dort gibt es dann Hausmacher Wurst, Leberknödel oder ähnliches und jeder darf so viel Wein saufen, dass er gerade noch aufrecht gehen bzw. biken kann.


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hehe...ja das geil...aber vom Weinbiet oder so mit 1 Promille runterzufahn is nich grad so die Suuuper Idee


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hat zufällig jemand von euch ein gebrauchtes Cube für 210€ abzugeben?


----------



## nasserpudel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mich schrieb:


> hat zufällig jemand von euch ein gebrauchtes Cube für 210€ abzugeben?




wieso muss es ein Cube sein?


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

weil cube Geil ist..kann aber auch ein anderes gutes Hardtail sein...Fully ehr nicht


----------



## Fabian (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Für 210€ wirst du nix finden,könnte dir aber schonmal einen Teil anbieten,die federgabel.


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hehe


----------



## roadgecko (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Für 210€ wirst du nix finden,könnte dir aber schonmal einen Teil anbieten,die federgabel.



Schlauer ist es allerdings alle Teile zusammen zu kaufen. Wenn er dann das Geld für die anderen Teile hat, ist die Gabel schonwieder ein Auslaufmodell


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hehe...das hier kost genau 210 € is das gut?


----------



## nasserpudel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mich schrieb:


> hehe...das hier kost genau 210 € is das gut?




optisch sieht es nicht gut aus die Geometrie des Rahmens spricht mich persönlich auch nicht an.Ich denke nicht das der lage halten wird.
Die Gabel schaltung und Bremsen sind das billigste vom billigstem....ich würde dir stark davon abraten.

dieses bike find ich jetzt ganz ok für das geld http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/193360/cat/43

Ein Cube Aim bekommst du auch schon für 400€


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

okay...ich hab davon ja immo noch keine Ahnung...Danke jedenfalls


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und wie siehts mit dem hier aus?: klick mich an ich bin ein Link, der dich auf eine Internetseite führt^^


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



mich schrieb:


> hehe...das hier kost genau 210 € is das gut?



Nein! ICh würde mir kein Rad mit Seilzugscheibenbremsen kaufen!
Damit habe ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

Also wenn eins dann das : Mountainbikes - Merida Matts 20-V dunkel-silber im Hardtails Discount Online-Shop beim fahrrad.de Versand Händler billig kaufen.

Merida macht wenigstens noch gute Räder   Und die Gabel hat sogar Lockout


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hm...das sieht auch gut aus...aber nich geil...xD
und wie findet ihr das zweite, das ich gepostet habe?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

*Würdet ihr bitte aufhören hier an dauernt diese Billig 200€ Baumarkt Teile zu verlinken!*

@mich
Ich weiß ja nicht... auf jeden Fall ist es schon weit aus besser als das was du beim ersten Mal verlinkt hast.
Ob der Preis für ein Gebrauchtes angemessen ist lässt sich streiten, vor allem wenn ich Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze und Laufräder sehe. Aber was fährst du jetzt eig.? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

eins sag ich dir mal: Das willst du nicht wissen
okay ich sags doch:
Ein McKenzie-"MTB"...wenn man das so nennen kann...jedenfalls ist daran so ziemlich alles krumm und quietscht....


----------



## nasserpudel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das zweoite was du gepostet hast ist auf alle fälle kein schlechtes bike...hat eigentlich für dich ausreichende teile verbaut...aber ist ebn nicht deine preisklasse.


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mhm....ist es billiger sich selbst ein Bike aus Einzelteilen zusammen zu bauen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Autsch! da ist Ruddy Dax ja schon fast besser^^

ja okay das ändert grade alles. dann kannst du das für 490€ denke ich schon nehmen. Aber mach vorher einen Preisvorschlag von 460€ dann hast du mit Versandkosten 500€. Falls der Verkäufer das nicht annimmt, steigere dein Angebot immer um 10€.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und was ist mit selbst zusammenschrauben?


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ein Bekannter von mir ist großer Fahhradhändler und von ihm werden diese Boliden (McKenzi, Ruddy Dax, usw.) freundlicherweise immer "umgepresste Gartenstühle" genannt. Ganz Unrecht hat er da nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn du das kannst, das richtige Werkzeug hast und es dir zutraust, warum nicht?

@*Klutten
*und deins möchte mal ein Gartenstuhl werden?!  *duck und wech*


lg
bnichtraucher91


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hey Klutten? das war jez aber OT....jez gibts ne Sperre
also das werkzeug hab ich...zutrauen tu ichs mir eig auch....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@mich

Wenn ich noch mal nachdenke, lass lieber das mit Ebay! Hab mit Fabian auch noch mal gesprochen und er ist der gleichen Meinung.

Spare lieber auf das Cube Aim oder gleich das Acid.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

selbst zusammanschrauben ist gar nicht so einfach...hast du einen kurbelabzieher und den passenden kranz um das trettlager festzuziehen?

wenn der steuersatz rumliegt weiß man als unwissender auch nicht gleich welches teil wohin muss....
Da gibt es viele kleine tücken.


----------



## L0cke (2. Juli 2009)

@ mich , versteh ich das richtig das du ein enues bike willst, wenn ja hätt ich was gebrauchtes, das ist auf jedenf lal besser als dieser baumarktmist

einziger kritikpunkt an dem bike ist der gabel und lack (kratzer bleiben nicht aus), aber sonst, lx teile, xt schaltwerk, stahlfederdämpfer mit luftunterstützung, fire eye pedale, sattelklemme, und stütze , gelsattel, bremse kann ich noch nicht sagen ob er doch seine legendäre magura louis mit dran macht für den verkauf oder die einfache scheibenbremse und hinten die felgenbremse, muss ich dann anch dem kaufpreis richten .

p.s. erstes bild von gestern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

lagst du da im Dreck beim fotografieren?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> lagst du da im Dreck beim fotografieren?!
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



nein, ich steh am hang, ab etwas reingezoomt, dadurch sieht es aus als würd ich im dreck liegen, und dazu dieser beschissene blitz meiner 150 euro cam -.-....


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ist das ne 200er DH Gabel?


----------



## L0cke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ist das ne 200er DH Gabel?


nein eine 60er baumarktgabel  ,nun aber mal ordentlich,  ist eine 203er Boxxer, gibt ja sonst bis auf eine keine Doppelbrückengabel mit weniger als 203mm Federweg .
Fotograf Bild 1-3: L0cke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine wenigkeit - Fotograf: M.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasserpudel (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

damit der thread nicht völlig untergeht würde mich mal interessieren ob es sich lohnen würde auf hydraulische scheibenbremsen aufzurüsten...habe im moment mechanische.
Was sind Vorteile/nachteile beiderseits?
und mit welcher kommt man THEORETISCH eher zum stehen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen kannst du die Bremskraft sehr gut dosieren und die Bremsen sind afaik auch etwas stärker.
Nachteile: Preis + der Schlauch darf nicht beschädigt werden.

Ich würde sagen, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen sind die bessere Wahl.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> damit der thread nicht völlig untergeht würde mich mal interessieren ob es sich lohnen würde auf hydraulische scheibenbremsen aufzurüsten...habe im moment mechanische.
> Was sind Vorteile/nachteile beiderseits?
> und mit welcher kommt man THEORETISCH eher zum stehen?



Die Bremsen sind viel stärker als Mechanische!
Ich kann mit meinem Ringfinger mein Rad zum stehen bringen, versuch das mal mit mechanischen Bremsen!

Edit:

Morgen steht wrsl eine größere Tour an!
Bilder gibts dann abends.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> damit der thread nicht völlig untergeht würde mich mal interessieren ob es sich lohnen würde auf hydraulische scheibenbremsen aufzurüsten...habe im moment mechanische.
> Was sind Vorteile/nachteile beiderseits?
> und mit welcher kommt man THEORETISCH eher zum stehen?


auf jeden fall
mein cousin und mein kumpel haben mechanische. da gehen felgenbremsen, mechanische und gute, besser; echt.
meine hydr.(formula oro K18) stoppen so gut wien baum
auf jeden fall würde ich zu hydr. raten.

@all: ich bin back ausm urlaub(Ostsee, kellenhusen)
da bin ich 104,38km gefahren. müssten aber mehr sein, da ich net immer den taco dran hatte  und der teils echt mies gemessen hat, also bei 30 nur 18 angezeigt und zwischendurch mal wieder 0, dann wieder 30 und immer so weiter

jemand hatte sogar schon für mich vorgesorgt. es gab auf nem sandhügel 3"rampen" eine ging mittelmäßig, da haste dir bei der landung fast den fuß gebrochn, aber man konnte weit und hoch springen, eine war klein und war halt 08/15, wie jeder kantstein bzw. baumwurzel, vllt. nen bissl besser.
aber einer war zum ergötzen(ich weiß, es geht besser aber an der see, im platten land)
von dem habe ich auch bilder drinne, das wo der deich im hintergrund ist, ist die landung. da hat meine gabel fast durchgeschlagen, allerdings ist die atm recht weich
ach ja, diese ultra geile steilkurve nicht zu vergessen, war wohl fürn laufrad gemacht
nachdem am montag das wetter von mittelmäßig und bewölk auf fu** heiß umschlug war nur noch der bebilderte jump zu gebrauchen, die anderen landungen gingen gar net mehr, alles mullersand

naja, ich muss heute noch mein bike von einer scjönen schicht feinem sand und staub befreien, eizger nachteil wenns warm ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab mich schon gefragt wann du heute endlich mal was sagst xD
Wenigsten hastest du schon einen schönen Urlaub iund dann das Bike 
Ich kann meins dieses mal nicht in den Harz mit nehmen 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gefragt wann du heute endlich mal was sagst xD
> Wenigsten hastest du schon einen schönen Urlaub iund dann das Bike
> Ich kann meins dieses mal nicht in den Harz mit nehmen
> 
> ...


Das doof. Habt ihr keinen Fahrradträger fürs dach oder die anhängerkupplung?
ich machen mantag nen termin fürs durchecken und danach gehts dann @Wilseder berg, brunsberg usw.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

DACHTRÄGER?! 
Schau dir das Video an. Dann weisst du was ich gegen so etwas habe. Ich habe in die Dinger keinerlei vertrauen!
Und ne Anhängerkupplung hat unser Auto nicht... -_-

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, wenn man das so sehen will
Wir hatten noch nie Probleme mit unserem dachträger. mit unserem heckträger haben wir in diesen 1,5jahren auch noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Aber, ich finde man sollte schon einen haben, sonst kann man ja nie mit Rad in Urlaub-.-


----------



## Gutewicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also wir hatten auch nen Dachträger und sind jetzt auf so ein Gestell für die Anhängerkupplung umgestiegen. das ist echt ne klasse sache


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, nur das man dann halt mit rädern net mehr an kofferraum kommt


----------



## Gutewicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Doch, zumindest bei unserem Fahrradträger geht das trotzdem. Man kann das ganze Gestell nämlich nach hinten abkippen und kommt so ohne Probleme an den Kofferraum


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> warum nicht rhön (hessen) bei mir  , habe direkte Autobahnanbindung, nur trails miuss ich  schaun, dass ich die raussuche die man mit einem normalen hardtail fahren kann.


Ja, dass müsstets du in so einem falle, denn ich z.B kann mir wohl erst nen Fully kaufen, wenn ich den Lappen habe und aus der schule bin.
vorher wird das nischt-.-
FInde die Idee eines PCGHX-MTB-Treffens eig ganz gut. Mitteldeutchland müsste es schon sein.

@frezzee(sry für fehler): bei dem bike nur besoffen fahren, du hast wohl zu viel geld

@gutewicht: ne, bei uns net. dafür sitzt die kupplung zu tief


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ja, dass müsstets du in so einem falle, denn ich z.B kann mir wohl erst nen Fully kaufen, wenn ich den Lappen habe und aus der schule bin.
> vorher wird das nischt-.-
> FInde die Idee eines PCGHX-MTB-Treffens eig ganz gut. Mitteldeutchland müsste es schon sein.



Ich hätte evtl. eine Grundstück nahe Nordhausen zur Verfügung. Da sind Betten für zehn Leute und noch Platz für drei weitere Klappbetten.
Das ist auch das Gebiet in ich schon war. Da ist auch eine noch nicht eröffnete Autobahn xD
Ich muss nur erst mal nach hacken ob das in Ordnung geht.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemenfontain:Sorry,aber das bike sieht mit den Schutzblechen echt bescheiden aus....
Pfelgst du auch schön die Gabel?

Biste mit den Racing Ralph mal bei matsch gefahren?,da wirste deinen spass haben


----------



## nasserpudel (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich hab ja mechaniche Scheibenbremsen an meinem fahrrad verbaut und kann eigentlich nicht sagen das diese Schlecht gehen.
Ich versteh wirklich nicht was immer alle haben das es unbedingt hydraulische seien müssen.
Ihr seid wahrscheinlich einfach zu doof die richtig einzustellen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Zieh schon mal den Kopf ein...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine Eltern fahren nächstes Wochenende auch an die küste hoch und dan nach mecklenbrug rein.
ich weis nur noch nicht ob ich da mitmachn soll.
den ganz alleine macht das biken nun auch nicht alt zu viel spaß!

War heute gut 160km unterwegs 2300höhenmeter!


----------



## L0cke (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was kleines von heute, ihr dürft raten welcher der drei ich bin *gg*

3 Jungs im Anlieger - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de

etwas fun 

Sonnenstich ??? - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de

und was vom kumpel, hoffe er kommt bald mal wieder nach deutschland

Eveningsession - Simon on Trek - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de




nasserpudel schrieb:


> damit der thread nicht völlig untergeht würde mich mal interessieren ob es sich lohnen würde auf hydraulische scheibenbremsen aufzurüsten...habe im moment mechanische.
> Was sind Vorteile/nachteile beiderseits?
> und mit welcher kommt man THEORETISCH eher zum stehen?





Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen kannst du die Bremskraft sehr gut dosieren und die Bremsen sind afaik auch etwas stärker.
> Nachteile: Preis + der Schlauch darf nicht beschädigt werden.
> 
> Ich würde sagen, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen sind die bessere Wahl.





overkill_KA schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind viel stärker als Mechanische!
> Ich kann mit meinem Ringfinger mein Rad zum stehen bringen, versuch das mal mit mechanischen Bremsen!
> 
> Edit:
> ...



also ich geb mal (als "altmeister" XD) meinen senf dazu , hydraulische scheibenbremsen sind nicht immer besser, es kommt auf die scheiben, bremsbeläge und übersetzungsverhältnis an, es gibt einige gute , (leider werden sie größtenteil nicht mehr hergestellt) mech. scheibenbremsen mit denen kann man auch mit einem finger einen überschläg profozieren, hydraulische scheibenbremsen haben sich schlussendlich nur durchgesetzt weil die bedienkräfte insgesamt weniger sind und sie vor allem nicht so wartungsintensiv sind, denn wer richtig fährt braucht bei mechanischen bremsen imj ahr einige zuüge, da diese auslängen, dazu kommt noch das zu der erscheinungszeit die hs33 der letzte schrei war, und da war es ehrensache das man dieses ölsystem übernahmen, trotz das man zu anfang mit kochender flüssigkeit usw zu kämpfen hatte und heute auch noch zu kämpfen hat.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> DACHTRÄGER?!
> Schau dir das Video an. Dann weisst du was ich gegen so etwas habe. Ich habe in die Dinger keinerlei vertrauen!
> Und ne Anhängerkupplung hat unser Auto nicht... -_-
> 
> ...



also ich bin öfters mit heckträger auf der kupplung unterwegs (mindestens einmal die woche) und habe bisher keine probleme, autobahnfahrten usw ist bisher nix verrutscht, und ich war öfters schneller als 130kmh


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> was kleines von heute, ihr dürft raten welcher der drei ich bin *gg*
> 
> 3 Jungs im Anlieger - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de



Eindeutig warst du der zweite! nur unversierte Fahrer stöhnen so, bei einem solch lächerlichem Anlieger...




L0cke schrieb:


> etwas fun
> 
> Sonnenstich ??? - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de




Ey ich hab mir in die Hand gebissen, weil ich nicht so laut lachen kann, da meine Eltern schon schlaffen... aber Herrlich ey!




L0cke schrieb:


> also ich bin öfters mit heckträger auf der kupplung unterwegs (mindestens einmal die woche) und habe bisher keine probleme, autobahnfahrten usw ist bisher nix verrutscht, und ich war öfters schneller als 130kmh



ich beziehe mich auch auf die DACHGEPÄCKTRÄGER. Das Auto von meinem Vater hat keine Anhängerkupplung. Aber wenn ich mein Neues im nächsten Jahr habe, geht das jetzige dort hin und bleibt dort. (Altmetallentsorgung )

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mich (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sry leute mein Internet war kaputt...bzw. mein Fater() hat vergessen, mir das neue PW zu sagen....


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloemenfontain:Sorry,aber das bike sieht mit den Schutzblechen echt bescheiden aus....
> Pfelgst du auch schön die Gabel?
> 
> Biste mit den Racing Ralph mal bei matsch gefahren?,da wirste deinen spass haben


Ja, bin ich, gleich den ersten Tag
Trotz schutzblech war mein rucksack und meine hose voller matsch
mutti hts gefreut
gleiches gilt für den N. Nic der schießt vorne alles weg, steine ans unterrohr, matsch an hose unterrohr und manchmal auch weit nach vorne weg
hab die nu auch ab, da ich sie jetzt net brauche, ist ja trocken. sind halt für schlechtes wetter und im urlaub hat man sie dann lieber mit



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte evtl. eine Grundstück nahe Nordhausen zur Verfügung. Da sind Betten für zehn Leute und noch Platz für drei weitere Klappbetten.
> Das ist auch das Gebiet in ich schon war. Da ist auch eine noch nicht eröffnete Autobahn xD
> Ich muss nur erst mal nach hacken ob das in Ordnung geht.
> 
> ...


Das wäre auch geil. wenn man das da machen könnte wäre das gut, besonders natürlich wenn wir auch trails usw bauen dürften


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahre bei schlechtem Wetter meist auch mit Schutzblechen. ist einfach besser wenn man sauber in der Schule ankommt 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja, allerdings

hatte eben ne idee für ne geile tour. müsste so 45km haben und bindet einige gute punkte hier bei mir mit ein. mal gucken ob jemand bock hat

habe vorm mittag mein schtz geputzt sieht nun fast aus wie neu


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie kann man das schöne LTD nur mit diesen grauenhaftzen schutzblechen verunstalten?!
DAS sieht ja fast schlimmer aus als dein vorheriges mit den ganzen katzenaugen


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*


Macht mich doch fertig
naja, dafür habe ich wenigstens nen vernünftiges bike
gleich noch ne runde drehen


----------



## Fabian (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Löste auch schön die Dichtungen an den Standrohren?

BTW: Deine Logik verstehe ich nicht,erst putzt du und dan fährst du?


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sag ma fabian.
Ich hab ja im moment ne Suntour XCM V2 drine die nun wirklich nicht gerade gut federt...
Aber die Dart 3 die du zum verkauf hast wird auch nicht viel besser sein oder?
vllt kennst du ja die XCM V2


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Löste auch schön die Dichtungen an den Standrohren?
> 
> BTW: Deine Logik verstehe ich nicht,erst putzt du und dan fährst du?


Nö, die löse ich nicht
naja, ich hatte sone derbste staunschicht drauf, das ging gar net. jetzt werde ich wohl mal ne runde straße und nen bissl sandweg drehen, nichts, was richtig schmutzig macht, deswegen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Sag ma fabian.
> Ich hab ja im moment ne Suntour XCM V2 drine die nun wirklich nicht gerade gut federt...
> Aber die Dart 3 die du zum verkauf hast wird auch nicht viel besser sein oder?
> vllt kennst du ja die XCM V2



Die kann nur der letzte Rotz sein! Ich hab die V1 sozusagen und ich hab die am Anfang auf ganz weich gestellt, da war sie knack hart und nun kann ich nur noch auf ganz hart fahren, weil sie sonst ständig durchschlagen würde...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die kann nur der letzte Rotz sein! Ich hab die V1 sozusagen und ich hab die am Anfang auf ganz weich gestellt, da war sie knack hart und nun kann ich nur noch auf ganz hart fahren, weil sie sonst ständig durchschlagen würde...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




ich hab ja 100mm federweg und die gabel ist schon besser als die V1....
der lockout funktioniert auch super.
aber sie ist halt ziemlich hart und ich wiege ca.76 Kg und die federt nur ca. zur hälfte ein also vllt 60mm....aber richtig zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.
aber die ist auf alle fälle nen ganzen ticken besser als die V1!
die vorspannung einzustellen bringt bei mir auch eigenlich nix.

Edit: ich hab grade dein Bike in deinem album gesehen und meine "gleitrohre" sind fast doppelt so dick wie deine xD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab mir grade noch mal dein Bike angeschaut... 
Sind das mech. Disc's? Den Zughebeln nach sieht es nämlich so aus. 
Aber meine Meinung nach sieht es nicht dicker aus. Hab mal nen Bild mit angehangen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja sind mechanische disks und sie funktionieren trotzdem super!
also besser wie die V-Brakes an meinem anderem Bike auf alle fälle.
Doch sie sind um einiges dicker.
Aber irgendwan werde ich auch mal ne neue Gabel kaufen müssen aber da das bike noch neu ist wird das nicht alt zu bald vorkommen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab ne Frage, mein RacingRalph(hinten) und der schlauch sind eben durch beschissene umstände von einem stein aufgeschlitzt worden.
soll ich wieder nen RR nehmen? oder nen Nobby Nic, Big Betty oder so?


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das musst du seber entscheiden.
Wenn du viel straße fährst dan bist du mit dem RR besser bedient, fürs gelände würd ich aber definitiv den NN nehmen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, vorne habe ich ja schon NN, nur hinten war halt RR druff.
War ganz geil die Kombi.
Ich fahre eher halb/halb.
Wenn ich mal ne Kurze runde drehe, fahre ich haupsächlich Straße und nen bissl sand.
wenns ne kleine tour wird, besteht der großteil aus waldwegen und immer so weiter.
das problem ist, man muss eig. immer irgendwie straße fahren.
aber ich denke, ich guck erstmal ob ich das flicken kann. sonst muss halt was neues her, schnell.


----------



## L0cke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

für jemanden der ein Bike sucht, bei Interesse nur zu


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> für jemanden der ein Bike sucht, bei Interesse nur zu
> 
> Shimano XT Schaltwerk, Rest LX
> Fire Eye Pedale,Sattelklemme,Stütze
> ...


Ist des nen Score oder so?
Was hälste überhaupt von Haibike?


----------



## L0cke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ist des nen Score oder so?
> Was hälste überhaupt von Haibike?



mhh, vom rahmen her sieht es auf en ersten blick gleich aus, hat aber 30mm weniger federweg, und die ausstattung ist ne andere, gut wobei man sagen muss bei dem hai bei mir ist fast alles getauscht worden, laufräder,dämpfer,sattel,stütze,pedale,reifen,schlauch, usw.

Also die Hai-Bikes die ich kenne waren/sind immer gut und sinnvoll aufgebaut,


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das war ja mal wieder klar, das unser LOckie das Rad umgebaut hat


----------



## L0cke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> das war ja mal wieder klar, das unser LOckie das Rad umgebaut hat



hehe ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bin mit meinem rad in den 2Wochen, in den ich es hab nu schon ca. 220km gefahren.
das wird aber erstam weniger. morgen mit meinem vater versuchen das zu flicken und wenns net geht ab zum händler(erstmal per teflon, da erster chek auch noch ansteht)


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich bin in den letzten beiden tagen 200km gefahren xD
und du in 2wochen was fürn waschlappen!!


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, im Urlaub geht man halt baden
und anfangs hatten wir noch regen, als ich das rad gerade neu hatte
also beleidige mich net
das schaffe ich bestimmt auch noch einen tag in den ferien


----------



## L0cke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> das war ja mal wieder klar, das unser LOckie das Rad umgebaut hat



hattest du interesse, 200 und es ist deines


----------



## mich (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bitte benutze für das Handeln ausschließlich den Marktplatz.
 .....das war hard...ich hätt dein Rad gern für 200€


----------



## nasserpudel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Naja, im Urlaub geht man halt baden
> und anfangs hatten wir noch regen, als ich das rad gerade neu hatte
> also beleidige mich net
> das schaffe ich bestimmt auch noch einen tag in den ferien




War ja auch nur ein späßschen!
kan man oben an der küste eigentlich gut radfahren?!
Da ist doch alles nur flach also keine schönen trails oder?!


----------



## Fabian (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemenfotain:Sollte nicht heißen"löst du die dichtugen auch" sondern "ölst du die dichungen auch"

Weil die sollten nicht austrocknen


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

achso, ne, bisher net
hast du gestern versucht mich zu adden@skype?

@LOcke: ne, warum sollte ich interese haben, wenn du mir nen HAibike Ride RC zu dem preis anbietets, gerne, aber das dicg(ist der rahmen vom score) net.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal ne Frage:

Was für einen Bike-Laden könnt ihr mir empfehlen in Hannover oder Braunschweig (FunCorner ist zu weit weg meint mein Vater )?

In dem Laden wo ich mein jetziges Bike gekauft habe (Zweirad Company in Peine) haben die iwie ihren Duden verlegt wo das Wort "Service" drinnsteht . Desswegen möchte ich da ungern wieder kaufen.


----------



## endgegner (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> In dem Laden wo ich mein jetziges Bike gekauft habe (Zweirad Company in Peine) haben die iwie ihren Duden verlegt wo das Wort "Service" drinnsteht . Desswegen möchte ich da ungern wieder kaufen.



Ja die kannst du völlig vergessen die brauchen um eine Speiche einzubauen 2 Wochen das kann es nicht sein.Und die wissen noch nichmal was für eine Speiche in mein Fahrrad rein kommt ohne es zusehen. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich es mir da gekauft habe nicht das welche denken das ich es mir wo anders gekauft habe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> War ja auch nur ein späßschen!
> kan man oben an der küste eigentlich gut radfahren?!
> Da ist doch alles nur flach also keine schönen trails oder?!


ne, trails gar nicht, aber durch die promendaen gestaltungund seebrücken und so, findest du überall stufen zum jumpen und große plätze zum fahren für wheelies und so
auf den deichen kannste schön schnell lang rauschen
treppen von deichen kannste runterfahren und so
teilweuse findet sich auch der eine, oder andere sandhügel, zum beispiel auf speilplätzen oder von bauten. auf skaterbahnen kann man mitm rad auch einiges machen zum leidwesen der skater
du findest eig überall was, wo du was machen kannst mitm bike
HIER war ich im urlaub 
kannste dir ja mal angucken

 HIER war mein kleiner jump-hügel



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Was für einen Bike-Laden könnt ihr mir empfehlen in Hannover oder Braunschweig (FunCorner ist zu weit weg meint mein Vater )?
> 
> In dem Laden wo ich mein jetziges Bike gekauft habe (Zweirad Company in Peine) haben die iwie ihren Duden verlegt wo das Wort "Service" drinnsteht . Desswegen möchte ich da ungern wieder kaufen.


GUck mal über nen paar Herstellerseite, wie CUbe, ob in Hannover ein offizieller shop von denen ist und am telefon kann man ja mal nachfragen, was man so an rabatt oder so bekommen könnte, oder ob da irgendwas mit bei wäre, wenn du dir nen teures rad kaufst.
sonst halt hinfahren und vor ort sich den service angucken


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab mal geguckt. 
ATB Sport GmbH | Bike World - Startseite
^
|
Das ist bei der Suche herausgekommen. Die führen unteranderem Cube, Ghost und noch nen paar andere. Ich werd dann da mal vorbeifahren wenn mein Bike im laufe dieses Jahrhunderts noch fertig wird -.-.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mach das
Mir fällt gerdae auf, das mein CUbehändler auch Ghost führt. Kann das sein, dsaa Ghost nen ableger von cube ist oder die in irgendeiner weise zudsammengehören?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

© CUBE-BIKES © AMS COMP

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Bike?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

joa ämmm... 1500€ 
Also soweit wie ich bewerten kann ganz ordentlich!

lg
Nichtraucehr91


----------



## nasserpudel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

gutes bike aber auch ordentlich teuer...also ich würde mir 2 mal überlegen so viel geld für ein Fahrrad auszugeben.


----------



## nasserpudel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ne, trails gar nicht, aber durch die promendaen gestaltungund seebrücken und so, findest du überall stufen zum jumpen und große plätze zum fahren für wheelies und so
> auf den deichen kannste schön schnell lang rauschen
> treppen von deichen kannste runterfahren und so
> teilweuse findet sich auch der eine, oder andere sandhügel, zum beispiel auf speilplätzen oder von bauten. auf skaterbahnen kann man mitm rad auch einiges machen zum leidwesen der skater




hm das is ******* ich steh nicht so auf springen...ich donner lieber paar schöne trails runter...aber naja ich denke ich werd mal mit hochfahren wen mirs da nicht gefällt kann ich ja mit dem bike wieder zurück (500kilometer)


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi Bloemi!
Ich fin ehrlich gesagt den RR beschissen hinten! Meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig Grip!
Ich werde es als nächstes mit dem Rocket Ron versuchen, der soll gut sein!
Ansonsten Nobby Nic^^


----------



## nasserpudel (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Rocket ron ist fürs Gelände noch sclimmer als der Racing Ralf...da wirst du noch mehr wegrutschen.
Dan lieber gleich den NN


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Rocket Ron kannst du nach gut 30km erneuern.
und Pannenschutz gibt es nicht. Tribut an das Gewicht.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich persönlich empfinde den rocket ron als einer der fähigsten reifen von schwalbe im cc, amarathon und alltagseinsatz und würde ihn einem racing ralph vorziehen, nobby nic ist eine geschichte für sich, privat fahr ich viel lieber mountainking....
grad mal kurz die cam angeschmissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Angeber 
du würdest also den rocket ron empfehlen auch in Hinsicht darauf, dass er nicht sehr langlebig ist?

PS Bild sieht echt gut aus 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So endlich die R7 drin,und ich muss sagen
Was ein geiles Teil,und die 780g weniger merkt man auch sofort...-.



> Rocket Ron kannst du nach gut 30km erneuern.



Nicht wirklich,dann müssten die beim CC Rennen manchmal 3x neue aufziehen


Ich kann als Reifen noch den Schwalbe Albert empfehlen,hat mächtig Grip,ich persönlich würde ihn dem Nobby Nic vorziehen....

BTW:Ich habe zwei fast ungefahrene Schwalbe Smart Sam für sehr lau abzugeben


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> © CUBE-BIKES © AMS COMP
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Bike?


Naja, schon ganz geil, eber ich würde doch lieber gleich nen AMS125 The One und XTR nehmen
AM besten gleich nen Frittzz
Nein, das wird zu teuer. denke schon, dass das ein gheiles bike ist.
ich finde nur immer, nen fully mit 100h/100v, kannste auch nen hardtail nehmen, hat auch 100v
wenn dan fully, dann richtig, mind. 130h/140v
aber das ist mreine meinung

zum Thema Reifen:
wenn ich mir einen neuen gekauft hätte, hätte ich bei meinem händler erstmal profile, preise und stärke, sowie gewicht und so verglichen und mich dann entschieden.
aber vorerst ist mein reifen repariert
schlauch geflickt und den mantel haben wir von innen nen großen flicken reingesetzt. mein vater wollte sonst noch nen stück vom alten mantel meines alten esels reinmachn, aber erstmal gucken wies hält


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> © CUBE-BIKES © AMS COMP
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Bike?



Nichts wie Bloemi shcon sagt, ein Fully mit 100v ist irgendwie nicht das Wahre.

Wenn dann: Specialized Pitch Comp Disc FSR Mountainbike 2009

Leg lieber was drauf und kaufe dir ein gutes Fully!
Ansonsten zu Thema Hardtail: Cube LTD Team/Race!


----------



## casemodder (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich mag Mountainbiken nicht bzw. Rad fahren --> das tut nach einer Stunde im Schritt weh


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> *Nichts* wie Bloemi shcon sagt, ein Fully mit 100v ist irgendwie nicht das Wahre.
> 
> Wenn dann: Specialized Pitch Comp Disc FSR Mountainbike 2009
> 
> ...


mit specialized kenn ich mich net aus
aber was soll dieses NICHTS bedeuten? Schreibfehler?
Oder stelle ich mich gerade doof an das könnte angehen, mit der letzten klassenarbeit vor den ferien habe ich ausversehen meinen WLAN-STick abgegeben
und über bluetooth hab eich nicht sone gute verbindung in mein zimmer zu meinem hirn*duck und weg*


@LOcke: warum trägst du bei euch zuhause im flur nen helm? ist das da so gefährlich?*duck und weg 2*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> mit specialized kenn ich mich net aus
> aber was soll dieses NICHTS bedeuten? Schreibfehler?



Schreibfehler, da fehlte einfach nur ein Komma, dann passt das auch.




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Oder stelle ich mich gerade doof an das könnte angehen, mit der letzten klassenarbeit vor den ferien habe ich ausversehen meinen WLAN-STick abgegeben
> und über bluetooth hab eich nicht sone gute verbindung in mein zimmer zu meinem hirn*duck und weg*



kein Kommentar.




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @LOcke: warum trägst du bei euch zuhause im flur nen helm? ist das da so gefährlich?*duck und weg 2*




Jetzt sag nicht, du läufst Zuhause ohne Vollvisierhelm rum... 




Fabian schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich,dann müssten die beim CC Rennen manchmal 3x neue aufziehen



Sry, da fehlte eine null...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> mit specialized kenn ich mich net aus
> aber was soll dieses NICHTS bedeuten? Schreibfehler?


Ja nichtraucher hat recht ich hab da das Komma vergessen.
Ich wollte damit nur deine Aussage in Post #2125 aufgreifen.



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> mit specialized kenn ich mich net aus


Specialized ist eine sehr gute Marke, deswegen fähr auch LOcke Specialized 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> mit der letzten klassenarbeit vor den ferien habe ich ausversehen meinen WLAN-STick abgegeben


Haste die Arbeit so versemmelt?


----------



## nasserpudel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ich persönlich empfinde den rocket ron als einer der fähigsten reifen von schwalbe im cc, amarathon und alltagseinsatz und würde ihn einem racing ralph vorziehen, nobby nic ist eine geschichte für sich, privat fahr ich viel lieber mountainking....
> 
> 
> grad mal kurz die cam angeschmissen:




sag mal sind deine wände und die decke schief oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Fabian (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Cube AMS 100 ist ein CC Fully,es ist halt für den gleichen EInsatzzweck wie ein CC hardtail geschaffen.
Man hat halt noch den Vorteil das man hinen auch eine Federung hat,ist bestimmt auch nicht verkeht wenn man sein CC Rennen fährt.

Das Fritzz ist für was gröberes gebaut,und nicht für CC.


----------



## nasserpudel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Als CC rad ist das Ams 100 ein schönes Gerät...aber Wenn man etwas mit mehr downhill fähigkeit haben will sollte man zum 125er grefien.
ich finde das 100er aber schöner da es ebn eigtl. die selbe geometrie hat wie ein normaler Hardtail rahmen.


----------



## Fabian (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Cube AMS 125 ist auch kein Downhiller


----------



## nasserpudel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das es kein downhiller ist ist mir bewusst.
aber wenn es bergab geht dan sitzt man wesentlichz besser als auf den 100er ^^


----------



## Fabian (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Es ist doch nen unterschied ob man Bergab oder Downhill fährt

BTW:Meine neue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

du brauchst uns deine Freundin nicht vorstellen, fabian 
Und wenn ich kenne die eh schon 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ähm, sollte ich ein Bild sehen?


----------



## Fabian (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da ist wohl was schiefgegangen,aber jetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> du brauchst uns deine Freundin nicht vorstellen


Würde man die im MTB fred vorstellen?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> DACHTRÄGER?!
> Schau dir das Video an. Dann weisst du was ich gegen so etwas habe. Ich habe in die Dinger keinerlei vertrauen!
> Und ne Anhängerkupplung hat unser Auto nicht... -_-
> 
> ...



So sehr das Video dich schocken mag: Dachträger weisen eine recht stabile Haltung der Fahrräder auf. Klar, wenn du auf der Autobahn mit 160 km/h, Seitenwind + kurviger Lage fährst, hält dir selbst ein Heckträger der gehobenen Klasse kein einziges Fahrrad. Bei einer Gefahrenbremsung (Vollbremsung) von 30 km/h aus sollte jeder gute Träger, egal ob Heck oder Dach, standhaft sein.

Konventionelle Heckträger für die Anhängerkupplung haben den Drang, bei zu scharf genommener Kurve seitlich weg zu kippen. Den einzigen Vorteil bei Heckträgern sehe ich darin, dass die Fahrräder nicht den vollen Fahrtwind abbekommen. Nachteil: Anschaffungspreis, der Blick nach hinten ist erschwert, bei Nichtgebrauch des Heckträgers musst du kreativ werden, wo du ihn unterbringst, wenn du zum Bleifisch im Urlaub bist; bei einem Van etc. natürlich keine Frage 

Dachträger/Fahrradhalter sind kostengünstig, wobei halbwegs gute und sichere Träger nicht mal die teuersten sind (laut ADAC). Bei Nichtgebraucht nimmst du einfach die Fahrradhalter vom Dach, verstaust sie zur Not im Auto und nutzt den noch auf dem Dach vorhandenen Dachträger zum Zwecke von etwas heiklen Transportstücken (z.B. Rohre, Bretter, die auf Grund ihrer Länge in kein Auto passen).

Anderes Thema:

Habe mir von Amazon die Sigma PC-15 Pulsuhr für 32,95 Euro zugelegt und bin äußerst zufrieden. Der gerade genannte Shop hat oder hatte (habe nicht nachgeschaut) die Uhr für einen erstaunlich niedrigen Preis im Angebot. Sehr interessant zu sehen, dass ich bisher nur zu einem Bruchteil meiner eigentlich Leistungsfähigkeit ausgeschöpft war  Für die Menschen zu empfehlen, die ab und zu etwas trainieren.

Noch eine anderen Geschichte:

Ich säubere meinen Drahtesel nach fast jeder zweiten Tour, was teilweise echt vonnöten ist. Nun habe ich vor einigen Tagen gesehen, dass meine Schraube mittig meines Lenkers beginnt zu rosten. Mag wohl daran liegen, dass das Wasser nach dem Waschvorgang in der Schraube stehen bleibt. Wie schaut's bei euch aus? Beim Kauf des Fahrrads hat sich aber schon keine Art Schutzkappe auf der Schraube befunden.


----------



## nasserpudel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das is ganz normal mit dem rost musste immer mal auspusten nach der wäsche das sich das wasser nicht in der schraube drinen ansammelt.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Da ist wohl was schiefgegangen,aber jetzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holla, schöne Freundin 

Wie heißt sie denn?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Wannseesprinter 
ich bleibe dabei. Es ist mir einfach zu gefährlich.
Einen Pulsometer habe in meinem Tacho mit drin  und ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich unter Leistungsfähigkeit fahren (wenn ich den nutze, also nicht auf gemütlichen touren mit Freunden...)
Und das Problem mit dem Rost in den Schraubköpfen habe ich auch. Einfach mal die Schrauben wechseln.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Wie heißt sie denn?



Diese heißt Manitou R7


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Seine "Alte" war ihm ja zu schwergängig für sein Gewicht. Was auch immer das heißen mag 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Seine "Alte" war ihm ja zu schwergängig für sein Gewicht. Was auch immer das heißen mag
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



ja das war ja ne Dart3...
was hat deine freundin gekostet Fabi?


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ICh glaub du hast die zweideutigkeit seiner Aussage nicht verstanden Ich hau mich wegzu schwergängig


----------



## Fabian (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Seine "Alte" war ihm ja zu schwergängig für sein Gewicht. Was auch immer das heißen mag


Bevor das jetzt hier ausartet

Dart 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gewicht R7,Schaft noch ungekürzt,ohne Kralle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sieht es jetzt aus,als nächstes kommt die Kurbel und die Schaltung.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasserpudel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

zu schwergängig heißt einfach das sie nicht gut ansprach weil sie einfach sehr hart ist.
Ich würde mal sagen das du gut 300€ für die  R7 zahlen durftest?!


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schlaue Aktion ein Acid zu kaufen und dann ne bessere Gabel dran zu machen.
Die Storker Ryde sind keine schlechten Bremsen oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> zu schwergängig heißt einfach das sie nicht gut ansprach weil sie einfach sehr hart ist.



verstehen sie Spass?
das wissen wir doch.




nasserpudel schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das du gut 300€ für die  R7 zahlen durftest?!



Ich bin mal wieder so frei.
Jap


Mal was anderes:
Habt ihr schon mal versucht mit Google Earth eine Strecke zu erstellen?
Das ist genial. Mit der Funktion Lineal kann man auch gleich die Länge messen 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nein sie haben einiges an bremskraft,bin voll zufriden damit.
Meine nächsten Bremsbeläge werden aber welche on Alligator,sollen etwas agressiver packen als die jetzigen.


----------



## L0cke (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



casemodder schrieb:


> Ich mag Mountainbiken nicht bzw. Rad fahren --> das tut nach einer Stunde im Schritt weh



mhh klingt für mich nach falschem sattel oO , wollen wir den fehler beheben ?



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @LOcke: warum trägst du bei euch zuhause im flur nen helm? ist das da so gefährlich?*duck und weg 2*



schonmal was von themenbezogener fotografie gehört 



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Specialized ist eine sehr gute Marke, deswegen fähr auch LOcke Specialized



ich bin specialzied gefahren weil ich musste !, aber selber würde ich mir nicht so schnell eines kaufen, dieses eigengemurkse geht mir auf den geist, da viele übliche teile nicht passen, jedenfals bei den lowfederwegsbikes und den bigfederwegsbikes. 



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Als CC rad ist das Ams 100 ein schönes Gerät...aber Wenn man etwas mit mehr downhill fähigkeit haben will sollte man zum 125er grefien.
> ich finde das 100er aber schöner da es ebn eigtl. die selbe geometrie hat wie ein normaler Hardtail rahmen.



nun ja, ich glaube hier habt noch nie auf einem 100er fully gesessen waws richtig eingestellt war, es macht sinn, auserdem ist ein bike der 100er klasse, auch wenn es nur ein hardtail ist keine bergabmaschiene, da sind viele teile einfach zu unterdimensioniert 


so morgen geht es nach port du soleil, mein neues bike einweihen (lappiere froggy) , bin dann erstmal wahrscheinlich eine woche offline.
Bin dort mit den Jungs aus dem Projekt, 2 Bikes mehr als nötig und jede Menge Ersatzteilen unterwegs, ist ein raues pflaster da unten, und wir wollen ja auch mal was riskieren  , nun denn , werde mich dann auf 650km freeridetrails austoben 



Rucksack, mit Bikeersatzteilen, wie Schaltwerke, trigger, kette,kassette usw (laufräder und lenker fehlen auf dem bild, da shcon verpackt), hinten klamotten+schuhe, rechts vorne protektoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das zweite bike von vorne ist meines 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so morgen um 3:40 aufstehen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

port du soleil - Google Maps zeig schönes gelände... Kann ich noch mitkommen? :fesse:

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schön schauen das auch alles wieder mit zurückkommt

Ich bin jetzt auch erstmal biz zum 23. in Spanien,könnte dir R7 nichtmal richtig testen


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> mhh klingt für mich nach falschem sattel oO , wollen wir den fehler beheben ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EIn Lapierre, oder??
Das weiße vorne ist des nen Norco?

ICh habe mal ne Frage: Ich brauche nen paar Anständige Handschuhe fürs biken. mein sind nicht so dolle(aldi). durch die BIKE 07/09 bin ich auch die Roeckel(CRoss FLex oder SOlar Long) gekommen. Hatte die gestern bei Sportkarstadt auch mal an, die sitzen gut usw, allerdings sind mir 40€ zu viel.
Kann mir jemaden was bis 30€ emphelen, Lange finger, guter grip, gute polsterung und gute belüftung.
möglichst net in weiß, eher grauch oder schwarz
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## nasserpudel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, ich hab mich eben doch entschlossen mit meinen Eltern an die Küste zu fahren.
Also werde ich ab morgen 14Tage nicht mehr da sein.


----------



## gdfan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nett, nett
haste auch nen paar details für uns?
bremsen, gabel, dämpfer, reifen, schaltwerk?

so, mal 2 BIlder angehängt
sorry für die qualität, aber meine cam ist ledider kaputt-.-
das bild vom reifen zeigt die stelle, wo der stein den mantel durschnitten hat. das orange in der lücke ist der flicken, der von innen in mantel sitzt, damit keine steine reinkommen

was reifen angeht bewege ich mich schon in richtung fat albert  der hat in der BIKE testurteil super
mal gucken, was die preise sagne, dass ist ja irgendiwe das wichtigste kriterium neben dem anderen kram

@nasserpudel: viel spaß


----------



## gdfan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> nett, nett
> haste auch nen paar details für uns?
> bremsen, gabel, dämpfer, reifen, schaltwerk?
> 
> [...]


Nö habe ich kein Plan von. Das Rad ist nur von einem Verwandten für den Urlaub aus geliehen. Ich kann dir nur noch ein paar weitere (schlechte) Bilder anbieten wenn du möchtest


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, wenigstens etwas
also, her damit


----------



## gdfan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier sind die Bilder, man verzeihe meine untalentierten Photokünste und die Handycam

Edit: Noch ein paar Infos die ich herausgefnden habe:
Bremsen: Magura Luise FR
Schaltung: Shimano Xt


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

DAnke
das ist aber noch die alte XT

Ich mach mich nu mal auf ne kleine tour
bilder kann ich leider dann nicht mit dienen, weil meine cam halt kaputt ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Seid ihr schon einmal mit 4 Bar auf den Reifen durch einen Wald?! 
Also meine Maraton ATB Plus sind ja so schon alles andere als angenehm für den Hintern aber mit 4 bar und dann auch noch über Wurzeln, durch Sand (mehrfach fast gepackt deswegen -_-) und zum Schluss nur noch Schlammpisten ist einfach nur eine Qual...

@nasserpudel 
Viel Spass an der Küste. Auf das Der wind nicht so dolle ist.


@Bloemfontein 
Schau mal bei Roecki. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

GDfan dein Dämpfer sieh vielversprechend aus!
Mit Extra Ölkammer


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon einmal mit 4 Bar auf den Reifen durch einen Wald?!
> Also meine Maraton ATB Plus sind ja so schon alles andere als angenehm für den Hintern aber mit 4 bar und dann auch noch über Wurzeln, durch Sand (mehrfach fast gepackt deswegen -_-) und zum Schluss nur noch Schlammpisten ist einfach nur eine Qual...
> 
> @nasserpudel
> ...


Roeck*l* 
Mach ich bei gelegenheit mal genauer, muss um 7h schon wieder weg
war heute nach suerhop/sprötze in die lohbergen. massenhaft wurzeln, immer leicht bis mittel bergab, viele schmale wege, einfach geil.
leider konnte ich euch nichts mitbringen
hat echt gebockt
HIER und leicht nordöstlich des weges habe ich gebiket, war ganz geil, wie halt gesagt


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hiers ja nischt los alle boch draussen oder im urlaub?
naja, heute ne fast 30km tour gemacht.
Was haltet ihr HIER von? BIke sagt Super, ich finde das System auch ganz geil.

Was handschuhe angeht, würde ich von Roeckl die Streamliner(grau/schwarz) der Solar Long(schwarz) nehmen.

WIe viel Gänge hat das Rad? Ich steige da irgendwie nicht durch
9-Speed, 8-Speed,


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Möchtest du jetzt noch DH fahren?

Also ich bin seit Mi krank, kann deswegen nicht fahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne, interessiert mich nur, da ich zukunftspläne schmiede 
als nächstes kommt ein PC, dann wird nochn bissl aufs lappen sparkonto gearbeitet, dann wird der lappen gemacht und dann kommt nen Freeride bike


Das doof, das du krank bist.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ne, interessiert mich nur, da ich zukunftspläne schmiede
> als nächstes kommt ein PC, dann wird nochn bissl aufs lappen sparkonto gearbeitet, dann wird der lappen gemacht und dann kommt nen Freeride bike
> 
> 
> Das doof, das du krank bist.



ja wobei bei uns das Wetter eher regnerisch/durchwachsen ist.

Ja Freeride/DH das habe ich mir auch überlegt, nachdem ich den Lappen habe 

Im Anhang hab ich mir schon Gedanken über Ausrüstung gemacht


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe mir heute morgen mal ein DH-BIke selbst zusammengestellt+Ausrüstung
ich habe es angehängt 
fehlt zwar noch was, aber das macht ja nischt

wird aber wohl eher darauf hinauslaufe, dass ich mir zum 18. oder ABI nen Komplettbike für freeride+ausrüstung hole.
das mit dem selbst zusammenstellen war heute morgen auch nur ne schnapsidee


man kann meine ausrüstungsauswahl aber gut erkennen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> als nächstes kommt ein PC


Wird auch dringend Zeit, wenn ich mir deinen Avatar so angucke. 

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass Cube die 2010er-Modelle rausbringt und ich genug Geld angespart habe.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja Bloemi, da haste recht.
Das Rad kostet ja mehr als 2500Euro?
Ich würde beim Rad eines von denen nehmen:
jehlebikes.de: HAIBIKE Hai Zone 10 Small
jehlebikes.de: BERGAMONT Big Air Team
Specialized BigHit FSR II Mountainbike - Downhill Bike 2009

Wobei ich bei den Rädern zw. Big Hit 2 und Big Air tendiere.
weil mehr als 180mm ist DH und DH Räder sind ******** zum Bergauf fahren und grade Strecken.
Kona mag ich nicht besonders,die Rahmen sehen aus wie so Superhelden aus China.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hiers ja nischt los alle boch draussen oder im urlaub?
> naja, heute ne fast 30km tour gemacht.
> Was haltet ihr HIER von? BIke sagt Super, ich finde das System auch ganz geil.



Für welchen Einsatzzweck so den der Rucksack genutzt werden?
Der Sicht ja durch seinen Rückenpanzer hervor.

Ich kann für den allg. Einsatzzweck den Dakine Nomad empfehlen. 
HIER, HIER und HIER




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Was handschuhe angeht, würde ich von Roeckl die Streamliner(grau/schwarz) der Solar Long(schwarz) nehmen.



Sag dann mal bitte, welche du dann nimmst.



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> WIe viel Gänge hat das Rad? Ich steige da irgendwie nicht durch
> 9-Speed, 8-Speed,



9-Speed. Kassette und Schalthebel sagen es.


für deine Eigenzusammenstellung brauchst du zwei Felgenbänder, da zwei Felgen. 



Ich fahre aber es gibt halt nichts besonderes auf meine täglichen Tour...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass Cube die 2010er-Modelle rausbringt und ich genug Geld angespart habe.


Ich sehe: Jemanden geht es genauso wie mir .


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder von den 2010er Cubes?


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wird auch dringend Zeit, wenn ich mir deinen Avatar so angucke.
> 
> Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass Cube die 2010er-Modelle rausbringt und ich genug Geld angespart habe.


 Ja, mein Avatar verrät mich
 ich denke, das deine und nfsgame's freude auf dads bike noch größer ist als meine es war, weil ihr noch länger warten müsst



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Für welchen Einsatzzweck so den der Rucksack genutzt werden?
> Der Sicht ja durch seinen Rückenpanzer hervor.
> 
> Ich kann für den allg. Einsatzzweck den Dakine Nomad empfehlen.
> ...


EIne packung Felgenband mit 50m reicht wohl für 2Felgen, oder?
Und wie viel Gänge gesamt? ich denke mal 18, da beim crankset irgendwas mit  2xyz steht.
Im moment brauche ich keien Rucksack, aber iregdnwann kommt mal ein richtiger ins Hasu, mit guter Ausstattung und so.



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja Bloemi, da haste recht.
> Das Rad kostet ja mehr als 2500Euro?
> Ich würde beim Rad eines von denen nehmen:
> jehlebikes.de: HAIBIKE Hai Zone 10 Small
> ...


Ich kann dir verraten, warum das mehr als 2500 kostet, weil ich net vloß 9Ganäge drinne habe(BHai ZOne 10) und so, war halt auch nur nen versuch und ne schnaps idee


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja das Bergamont hat auch nur 9, leider.
Weisst du wieviel das Big Hit2 hat?

da hauts einem bestimmt die Kette raus, bei großeren Sprüngen : jehlebikes.de: KONA Coilair (Triple)
27 Gang bei einem DH/FR


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was nehmt ihr alles an Sportler-Kraftnahrung/Snacks zu euch? Energy Drink? Power Bar? Sollte ich mal Power Bar probieren oder erreicht man mit Energy Drink denselben Effekt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Denn Tag zuvor wenig fettiges und am Tag der Tour ein ausgewogenes Frühstück (nicht zu viel!) und dann los. Unterwegs alle 15min etwa 150ml trinken und alle halbe Stunde einen halben bis ganzen Riegel oder auch eine Packung Gel. Zum trinken am besten klares Leitungswasser und bei längeren Touren etwas Salz dazugeben, da du eine Menge davon ausschwitzt. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr alles an Sportler-Kraftnahrung/Snacks zu euch? Energy Drink? Power Bar? Sollte ich mal Power Bar probieren oder erreicht man mit Energy Drink denselben Effekt?



Während der fahrt, stilles Wasser. In den Pausen drink ich Energy Drink (Pump up).
Frühstück sollte ausgewogen sein nicht so viel (kein Bacon and Eggs )
Während der fahrt ess ich eigentlich immer Müsli Riegel, oder Knoppers, wegen den Haselnüssen
In der Pause gibts dann immer ein belegtes Brötchen.


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal ganz unter uns: Den rotz mit den Energy Drinks kannst ganz vergessen. Wirkung 0 %.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Mal ganz unter uns: Den rotz mit den Energy Drinks kannst ganz vergessen. Wirkung 0 %.



deine Meinung, ich seh das anderst.
Ich merke auch was, gerade bei längeren Touren.


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> deine Meinung, ich seh das anderst.
> Ich merke auch was, gerade bei längeren Touren.



Gerade das "Ich merke was" spielt sich wohl nur im Kopf ab. In nem Test wurde bewiesen das man keinerlei Mehrleistung durch das zeug hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

es geht an sich auch weniger um mehr Leistung, sondern, dass du deinen Energie-, Vitamine- usw. Haushalt im Gleichgewicht hältst. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Richtig. Die Energydrinks bestehen ja alle aus Traubenzucker (Einfachzucker).
Der kann schneller vom Körper aufgenommen werden. Es müssen keine Vorgänge im Magen stattfinden die die mehrteiligen Zuckerteilchen (z.B.Stärke ) teilen.


----------



## Frenssn (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da is es aber immer noch am besten richtiges Obst zu essen und sich halbwegs ausgewogen ernähren. Diese Drinks sind sicher nicht zu 100% gesund.



@ Fabian du hast echt ne sexy Kabel!!!! huihui... aber die Korbeln.... sind wirklich....


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Denn Tag zuvor wenig fettiges und am Tag der Tour ein ausgewogenes Frühstück (nicht zu viel!) und dann los. Unterwegs alle 15min etwa 150ml trinken und alle halbe Stunde einen halben bis ganzen Riegel oder auch eine Packung Gel. Zum trinken am besten klares Leitungswasser und bei längeren Touren etwas Salz dazugeben, da du eine Menge davon ausschwitzt.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


Dsa kenn ich doch irgendwo her, ach, genau, die BIKE 07/09

VIelleicht hole ich mir heute noch die neue BIKe


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sag mal... kannst du nicht mal... ach vergiss es... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Sag mal... kannst du nicht mal... ach vergiss es...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


nö, ich kann dir nicht ein bisschen "als schlauer da stehen" lassen
vielleicht drehe ich nahher noch ne erkundungstour, wird aber wahrscheinlich eher ne tour auf meiner üblichen strekc werden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also die Anführungszeichen sind ja nun nicht nötig! Wenn etwas so ist, kann man es nun mal nicht ändern... 
ich werde mich heute höchstens noch mal aufs Rad setzen um in den Stadtpark zu kommen^^
Rück zu muss ich mir noch was anderes besorgen... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also die Anführungszeichen sind ja nun nicht nötig! Wenn etwas so ist, kann man es nun mal nicht ändern...
> ich werde mich heute höchstens noch mal aufs Rad setzen um in den Stadtpark zu kommen^^
> Rück zu muss ich mir noch was anderes besorgen...
> 
> ...


DIe Jubiläumausgabe der BIKE 

ICh werde mir gleich mal was richtiges anziehen(ich sitze hier in jogginghose und t-shirt vorm PC) und zum edeka radeln.

Meine kilometer werden an den nächsten 3samstagen etwas höher sein, endlich hat mich die lokalzeitung angerufen erstmal vertretung und dann stehe ich ganz oben auf der liste für freieplätze im dorf
Money, Money, makes me funny


----------



## Gutewicht (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder und zwei Videos von meinem Gelände gemacht, wo ich öfters unterwegs bin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMeAGWwQ1_A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWr16RuAizI


----------



## L0cke (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

zurück aus Port du Soleil, leider nicht viele Bilder gemacht dafür war es einfach zu geil zum fahren  , Videos sind auch kaum verwertbar, hat einfach zu viele Erschütterungen gegeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

zurück aus der Colbitzer-Heide. Bilder habe ich auch kaum gemacht, weil entweder zu beginn keine pausen gemacht wurden oder ich nach 40km total im arsch war und der Rest weiter zock...
Gefahren wurden ~65km in 3:15h -> ~AVG: 20km/h bei 385Hm (nur bergauf gemessen) 
zusammen mit meiner Anfahrt hab ich also ~95Km und 4:25h heute hinter mir 
Ob ich gefallen bin? HALLO?! Ich fahre Schwalbe Maraton ATB Plus! die haben kaum Profil und sind 2,0 breit. Ich hab einmal die Haftung im Schlamm verloren und mich auch sogleich gleich in eine Pfütze gesetzt^^

Wenn ich mich wieder an meinen großen Pc begeben kann (oder der Akku vom Lappy alle ist (Asus EEE 1000H^^) werde ich auch noch ein paar Bilder hochladen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

erste bilder vom neuen spaßgerät, gleich mal 1kg gegenüber der asugangsversion abgespeckt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Dämpfer Position ist ja ma lol


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer Position ist ja ma lol



wieso ist die zum lachen


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> erste bilder vom neuen spaßgerät, gleich mal 1kg gegenüber der asugangsversion abgespeckt


1. Frage: Was haste ausgetauscht(abgemacht) um 1kg abzuspecken?
2.Frage: was war des nochmal für ne gabel(wie viel federweg)?

Icg fahre nachher vllt. nochmal seeve trail


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 1. Frage: Was haste ausgetauscht(abgemacht) um 1kg abzuspecken?



andere Laufräder, Schläuche, Felgenband, XT-Kassette



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 2.Frage: was war des nochmal für ne gabel(wie viel federweg)?
> 
> Icg fahre nachher vllt. nochmal seeve trail



Rock Shox Domain 180mm Federweg


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> andere Laufräder, Schläuche, Felgenband, XT-Kassette
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Shox Domain 180mm Federweg


Ne DOmain mit 180?!
Irgendwie sehe ich immer nur Domains mit 160 an den Kompletträdern, 180er sind dann meistens Totem
naja.
Ich habe mal son bissl egschaut eben, irgendwie ist das LAPIERRE Froggy 318 mit einen 2300€(google) von P/L mit das beste, was ich finden kann.
Die meisten haben bei dem Preis nur 160mm vorne und auch so viel hinten, wenige haben hinten 200mm.
Kannst mir ein Freeride zeigen, der 180mm v/200mm+ h und 27gänge hat? ich finde keinen


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe gerade das bedürfnis gegen eine wand zu rennen  , junge ich muss es echt mal sagen, du hast keine ahnung von der materie freeride, aber so richtig.


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da muss ich L0cke leider recht geben.....


Ich versteh auch nicht was an der Dämpferposition so lustig ist

Die Domains gibt es in beiden Varianten. Der unterschied zur Totem ist doch etwas größer als nur der Federweg. (Material, Rohrdicke usw.)
Aber du kannst deine ja auf 160mm kürzen, dann sind alle zufrieden...

@ L0cke 

Ich würde mir gerne einen roten Steuersatz ranbasteln, weiss aber nicht, was ich für eine Ausführung brauch. Es gibt schöne von Chris King. Gibts da eventuell noch günstigere? (Ghost FR northshore mit Magura Wotan)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, meine silberne XT Kurbel gegen ein schwarzes Modell zu tauschen, ohne dass ich Innenlager und Kettenblätter wechseln muss?

MFG


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne einen roten Steuersatz ranbasteln, weiss aber nicht, was ich für eine Ausführung brauch. Es gibt schöne von Chris King. Gibts da eventuell noch günstigere? (Ghost FR northshore mit Magura Wotan)



einen eloxroten reduziersteuersatz wie du ihn brauchst ist relativ schwer zu einem guten preis zu bekommen, habe aber einen gefunden:

HIBIKE :: Reset WAN.5 Reduziersteuersatz 1.5" => 1 1/8"



rabensang schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, meine silberne XT Kurbel gegen ein schwarzes Modell zu tauschen, ohne dass ich Innenlager und Kettenblätter wechseln muss?
> 
> MFG



kannst alle kurbelarme mit h2-technologie verbauen, lager muss nicht entfernt werden, kettenblätter kannst du weiterverwenden, kannst ja deine xt-kurbel pulvern lassen, oder kaufst dir günstig ne hone , und hebst die übrigen teile für den notfall bzw wenn das verschleisset runter muss auf.


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Geile sache...

Lieferzeit 4 Wochen

kannst du mir da ne gute H2 Kurbel empfehlen, oder einen guten Shop zeigen, der Sowas macht. Aber ich glaube bei IBC macht das einer(Kujhand oder so)

MFG


----------



## roadgecko (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wieso ist die zum lachen



Nicht unbedingt zum lachen. Habe mich villeicht falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich habe nur noch nie gesehen das der Hinterbau direkt und ohne umwerfer zum Dämpfer geht. Muss sicherlich keine Nachteile haben.

Also eher eine "seltene" Dämpfer-Posi


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Guck doch mal bei der Helius, Nucleon und Ion Serie von Nicholai....


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Geile sache...
> 
> Lieferzeit 4 Wochen


dafür 100% made in germany und 100% verlässlich das teil

kannst du mir da ne gute H2 Kurbel empfehlen, oder einen guten Shop zeigen, der Sowas macht. Aber ich glaube bei IBC macht das einer(Kujhand oder so)
MFG[/QUOTE]

HONE Kurbel FC-M 600-3

Khujunda is the man



roadgecko schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt zum lachen. Habe mich villeicht falsch ausgedrückt.
> 
> Ich habe nur noch nie gesehen das der Hinterbau direkt und ohne umwerfer zum Dämpfer geht. Muss sicherlich keine Nachteile haben.
> 
> Also eher eine "seltene" Dämpfer-Posi



joar, das ist im übrigen ein abgestützter mehrgelenker, die dämpferposition ist übrigens mit die beste die es gibt, 4 gelenker wie man sie bei den billigmarken (Radon usw) sieht ist uralt und ineffektiv


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Willst du damit sagen, mein Ghost soll auch zu den "ineffektiven" gehören.....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin eine wirklich bemitleidenswerte Wurst:

Ich war gestern unterwegs, hatte meine 30 Kilometer fast hinter mir gelassen, merke ich doch, wie mein hinterster Reifen langsam immer flacher wird. Keine Frage: Irgendwo saß im Reifen sowie Schlauch ein Fremdkörper. 5 Kilometer das Rad nach Hause geschoben und mit Mühe, wie das nun mal so ist, das Rad von der Kette befreit und mit noch mehr Kraftaufwand den Reifen abgezogen.

Siehe da: Es ist doch tatsächlich ein spitzer Stein vom Split in den schon damals gesetzten Flicken (!) gekommen, der kurzerhand ein Loch verursacht hat. Sachen gibt's...

Gut, ich nach zum Laden meines Vertrauens, zwei neue Schläuche (26") von Continental geholt. Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen "Light" und normalen Schläuchen. Warum die noch viel leichteren, dünnwandigeren Schläuche mal eben 2 Euro mehr kosten, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich mir die normalen geschnappt und Zuhause direkt beide Schläuche ausgetauscht.

Heute war ich wieder mobil, hörte sich auf den letzten Kilometern das Fahrrad so an, als würde regelmäßig etwas schleifen. Meine Vermutung lag bei den Bremsklötzen (igitt, Bremsklötze), wonach ich keine zwei Minuten aber eines Besseren belehrt wurde. Ein lauter Knallt und daraufhin direkt das Zischen. Folge: Durch das häufige Auf- und Abziehen des Reifens wurde der Eisenkern freigelegt, welche mal eben während der Fahrt den frisch gekauften Schlauch geschreddert hat. 

Das Loch am Schlauch ist so klein, dass ein Flicken sehr gut seinen Dienst verrichtet. Leider schon einen Flicken nach nur einem Tag. Lächerlich, mag man denken.

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Knackpunkt:

Da ich es mit meinen "Smart Sam" Reifen von Schwalbe wirklich leid bin, die auch beim kleinsten Stein direkt versagen und dem Schlauch damit den Tod geben, möchte ich mir morgen andere Reifen zulegen. Ich habe wohl schon mir diese "Fat Albert" angesehen, finde den Preis von rund 75 Euro doch sehr utopisch; in Anbetracht der Kosten für die dafür verwendeten Rohstoffe und Verarbeitung. Ich fahre viel im Wald auf befestigten Wegen, fahre flott, benutze aber durchaus auch die Bremse  Nur so zu meinem Fahrstil. Ihr sollt ja kein schlechtes Bild von mir bekommen.

Welche Bereifung würdet ihr mir ans Herz legen? Ich lege keinen Wert auf den Namen Schwalbe, wenn's z.B. Continental & Co. auch tut.

Meine "Kiste" könnt ihr hier ansehen: -KLICK-


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine persönliche Empfehlung wären Michelin Reifen. Ich fahre jetzt gut 7 Jahre schlauchlose Pneus und hatte in der ganzen Zeit noch nicht einen einzigen Plattfuß, obwohl ich permanent auf Schotter oder Waldwegen unterwegs bin. Ich finde sie auch sehr verschleißfest.

Continental Reifen sind kostengünstiger, verschleißen meiner Meinung aber recht schnell und werden spröde, wenn das Bike ganzjährig im Schuppen steht (frostfrei). Ich kenne diese Dinger aber nur von einer Freundin, die diese jährlich wechseln muss, obwohl sie recht wenig fährt. Kann aber auch sein, dass sie da etwas pingelig ist, was die porösen Stellen angeht.


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Empfehlung wären Michelin Reifen. Ich fahre jetzt gut 7 Jahre schlauchlose Pneus und hatte in der ganzen Zeit noch nicht einen einzigen Plattfuß, obwohl ich permanent auf Schotter oder Waldwegen unterwegs bin. Ich finde sie auch sehr verschleißfest.
> 
> Continental Reifen sind kostengünstiger, verschleißen meiner Meinung aber recht schnell und werden spröde, wenn das Bike ganzjährig im Schuppen steht (frostfrei). Ich kenne diese Dinger aber nur von einer Freundin, die diese jährlich wechseln muss, obwohl sie recht wenig fährt. Kann aber auch sein, dass sie da etwas pingelig ist, was die porösen Stellen angeht.



Fährst du nicht irgendwelche Freeride Reifen? hattest du nicht das Scott?




Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich bin eine wirklich bemitleidenswerte Wurst:
> 
> Ich war gestern unterwegs, hatte meine 30 Kilometer fast hinter mir gelassen, merke ich doch, wie mein hinterster Reifen langsam immer flacher wird. Keine Frage: Irgendwo saß im Reifen sowie Schlauch ein Fremdkörper. 5 Kilometer das Rad nach Hause geschoben und mit Mühe, wie das nun mal so ist, das Rad von der Kette befreit und mit noch mehr Kraftaufwand den Reifen abgezogen.
> 
> ...



Bei meiner Freundin sind Nobby Nics drauf und die haben Ständig irgendwas. Ich hol ihr jetzt die Fat albert Double Defense. Lieber geb ich dafür mal etwas mehr aus, als ständig neue Schläuche oder dieses Dichtmittel zu kaufen.

MFG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gut, Reifen ohne Schlauch reizen mich ja schon, den Preis wäre es vielleicht schon wert. Die Reifen werden durchweg ohne Speichen verkauft, richtig? Da würde mein Problem schon anfangen, weil ich null Erfahrungen mit der Welt der Speichen gesammelt habe. Schließlich sollten die ja eine gewissen Anordnung haben, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ganz ab davon, wie ich die Schnellspanner setze...

Könnt ihr mir die Vor- und Nachteile von Falt- und Drahtreifen nennen? Ich denke schon mal, dass Drahtreifen ein Mehr an Gewicht haben werden.


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du brauchst ein Laufrad dazu? Also Felge Speiche und Nabe???

Also Drahtreifen haben einen höheren rollwiderstand, durch die dicke Karkasse und ein  höheres Gewicht. Falls du mal mit nem Platten fährst bzw. sehr wenig Luft hält der Drahtreifen besser.

Der Faltreifen hat einen höheren Durchstichschutz, weniger gewicht und weniger Rollwiederstand. Jedoch ist wenig Luft schlecht für die Faltreifen....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

versuch doch mal Antiplatt-Pannenfuchs.
Proline Antiplatt Pannenfuchs - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE
Die Orangen sind die richtigen. 

Du kannst den reifen deiner Wahl nehmen ohne auf Durchstich oder Pannenschutz zu achten.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Lass lieber die Finger von den Dinger. Sobald die im Reifen verutschen, schneiden sie langsam in den Schlauchgummi ein, gerade bei Faltreifen. Die Teile sind voller Mist.

MFG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hast du die etwa schon einmal genutzt?

ich wollte die eig selber auch bald nutzen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nee, in Kumpel von mir hat die Teile gehabt und damit nur nochmehr ärger bekommen.

MFg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

na toll... ich glaube ich bleibe erst mal bei einem neuen Schloss....

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein Laufrad dazu? Also Felge Speiche und Nabe???
> 
> Also Drahtreifen haben einen höheren rollwiderstand, durch die dicke Karkasse und ein höheres Gewicht. Falls du mal mit nem Platten fährst bzw. sehr wenig Luft hält der Drahtreifen besser.
> 
> Der Faltreifen hat einen höheren Durchstichschutz, weniger gewicht und weniger Rollwiederstand. Jedoch ist wenig Luft schlecht für die Faltreifen....



Bietet der Drahtreifen denn durch seine innere Drahtstruktur nicht einen besseren Schutz gegen eindringende Fremdkörper? 

Wegen deiner Eingangsfragen: Am liebsten wäre es mir, ich könnte die Schlauchlosen Reifen genauso einfach auf meine Felge ziehe, wie es mit meinen Faltreifen der Fall ist. Ich bin nur irritiert, weil auf jedem Produktbild schon eine Felge vorhanden ist, was bei mir den Eindruck erweckt, dass die abgebildete Felge mit dem Reifen fest verbunden ist. Ich muss also nicht den ganzen Schnickschnack, sondern nur die Reifen kaufen?



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> versuch doch mal Antiplatt-Pannenfuchs.
> Proline Antiplatt Pannenfuchs - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE
> Die Orangen sind die richtigen.
> 
> ...



Jo, hab' mir die Kunststoffbänder eingesetzt. Ging ohne Probleme, die Überstände dürfen aber nicht abgeschnitten werden, also überlappen lassen.



rabensang schrieb:


> Lass lieber die Finger von den Dinger. Sobald die im Reifen verutschen, schneiden sie langsam in den Schlauchgummi ein, gerade bei Faltreifen. Die Teile sind voller Mist.
> 
> MFG



Die Bänder sind aus dünnem Kunststoff, welcher keine einzige scharfe Kante aufweist. Sollte man aber auf die Idee kommen, die Überstände abzuschneiden (weil's vielleicht schöner aussieht), wird mit Leichtigkeit eine Problemzone geschaffen. Was das Verrutschen betrifft: Die Kunststoffbänder werden durch den Luftdruck an den Reifenmantel gedrückt, dass meines Erachtens nach ein Verrutschen schwer erscheint.

Leider schützen diese nicht vor Stiche in die Seite. Gekostet hat mich ein Satz für vorne und hinten rund 8 Euro.


----------



## Gutewicht (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich hab das Anti-Platt von Proline schon seit ein paar Monaten ohne Probleme im Einsatz und seither auch keinen platten mehr gehabt. Kann es nur weiterempfehlen

PS: man sollte regelmäßig den Luftdruck kontrollieren und lieber ein wenig mehr Druck in die reifen pumpen. dann passiert auch nichts


----------



## Klutten (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Gut, Reifen ohne Schlauch reizen mich ja schon, den Preis wäre es vielleicht schon wert.



Du musst ja nicht gleich schlauchlos kaufen. Die Reifen, die mit Schlauch gefahren werden, sind sicher genau so gut. Ich bin einfach mit der Marke Michelin sehr zufrieden.



			
				Rabensang schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst du nicht irgendwelche Freeride Reifen? hattest du nicht das Scott?



Richtig, ein Scott Fully - aber extremer Leichtbau und kein Freeride. Meine Reifen sind auch nur 2 Zoll breit und werden mit knapp 2 bar Luftdruck gefahren.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hatte mit Michelin auch schon geflirtet. Die Auswahl an normalen Reifen ist so dermaßen hoch, aber die Preisspanne zwischen den einzelnen wirkt irgendwie fast "abgesprochen". Ich fahre heute mal zum Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens, sag dem Verkäufer, dass ich viel Wald, auf befestigten Schotterwegen bei recht kurviger Lage bei flotter Geschwindigkeit fahre. Mal sehen, welche er mir empfiehlt. Direkt vernünftige Reifenabzieher kaufen, die nicht beim Anblick direkt abbrechen und gut ist.

Ich werde berichten, welche ich mir letztendlich gekauft habe und vielleicht ein paar Bilder liefern


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Eine andere Handlung, deshalb bin ich mal so dermaßen dreist, mir eine Anreihung von Beiträgen zu genehmigen 

Ich habe es getan. Neue Reifen und vernünftiges Werkzeug schmücken meine Garage. Ich gebe zu, ich war mit meinen Preisvorstellung jenseits von gut und böse. Schließlich soll Gutes ja auch eben seinen Preis haben.

Vorne soll mein Gewicht jetzt der Nobby Nic Evo und hinten der Racing Ralph auf der Strecke halten. Weshalb solch ein Mischbestückung? Vorne sorgt der Nobby für eine gute Haftung auf den unterschiedlichsten Untergründen, selbst bei kurviger Lage. Hinten sorgt der Ralph mit seiner doch erstaunlichen Kraftübersetzung für den nötigen Antrieb.

Ich habe vorhin einige Runden auf dem Asphalt gedreht und bin völlig aus dem Häuschen! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es sich so extrem äußert. Laut sind die neuen Schuhe auch 

So sah der kleine Einkauf aus. Darunter noch zwei frische Schläuche, die auch die Dicke von 2,25 vertragen, sowie ein enorm stabiler Abzieher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptbestandteile: Links der Nobby Nic, rechts Racing Ralph, darunter die noch jungfräulichen Schläuche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie mag man bei diesen Anblick nicht glauben, dass daraus ein Reifen wird, der viel aushalten muss. So sehen Reifen von Schwalbe noch nicht entfaltet aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich: Hier der Nobby Nic geplättet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...zeigt sich der Racing Ralph auch noch mal in seiner platzsparendsten Form:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das einige Beiträge vorher erwähnte Problem. Das Eisen des Smart Sam hat sich vom vielen Ab- und Aufziehen blank gelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts wie weg mit dem Störenfried, habe ich den neuen Abzieher zum Einsatz gebracht. Wirklich sehr praktisch auch meine dritte, gelbe Hand, die den Reifen anfänglich hält 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein ordentlicher Unterschied. Links der Nobby Nic, rechts Smart Sam. Da sollte es jetzt schon beim Anblick bimmeln, dass sich ein Unterschied einfinden wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ordentlich das Anti-Platt-Kunststoffband eingelegt. Ich erwähne es gerne nochmal: Die überstehenden Reste überlappen lassen, nicht abschneiden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den frischen Schlauch ausgepackt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...fällt mir doch sofort auf, dass die Schläuche von Schwalbe mit Talkumpulver versehen wurden. Das war bei den Schläuchen von Continental leider nicht der Fall. Das Talkumpulver soll die Reibung innerhalb des Reifens vermindern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun flugs das Ventil durch die vorgesehene Öffnung gesteckt und gewissenhaft den Schlauch im Reifen unter dem Kunststoffband ausgebreitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten Handgriffe mit purer Muskelkraft erledigt, muss am Ende doch wieder der Aufzieher her. Das ist alles in allem etwas schwierig, weil auf dem letzten Stück der Reifen eine enorm große Spannung aufbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gleiche Geschichte hinten wiederholt, darf ich mich mit diesem Anblick zufrieden geben. Die "Hörner" an der Seite habe ich nachgerüstet. Sind megapraktisch bei Streckenpassagen, die bergauf gehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leuchtstäbchen gab's letztens für nicht mal 8 Euro bei einem Discounter im Angebot. Sind die gleichen, wie sie in manchen Läden für 15 Euro stehen  Ich finde sie praktisch, weil ich ohne viel Aufwand um einiges besser gesichtet werde. 

Vorausgesetzt, manch Autofahrer schaltet auch bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen das Licht ein. Das scheint ja echt eine Ausnahme zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich schon wie ein frisch gestochener Bock auf die Fahrt durch den Wald. Hoffentlich komme ich morgen dazu.

Danke für's aufmerksame Lesen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sehr schön und was hat das Hobby heute mal wieder gekostet?

Danke für das Profilvergleichs Bild. ich werde dann doch zu den Smart Sam's 2,25 mit DD greifen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sag mal bescheid wie lang die anti-Platt Dinger mit den Faltreifen gut zusammenarbeiten.....

Wieviel druck hast du drauf?

Der Nobbi Nic verliert meiner Meinung nach bei Nässe stark an Grip.

MFG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Sehr schön und was hat das Hobby heute mal wieder gekostet?
> 
> Danke für das Profilvergleichs Bild. ich werde dann doch zu den Smart Sam's 2,25 mit DD greifen.
> 
> ...



Mal wieder ist gut. Ich war am Ende bei knapp 90 Euro. Das schmerzt und für diesen Monat kann ich mir vorerst keine weiteren "Luxusgüter" leisten 

Die Smart Sams liegen auf der Straße wie Butter, keine Frage. Dank des durchgehenden Profils in der Mitte hast du auf Asphalt eine sehr gute Lage und kraftvolles Bremsvermögen. Frag' aber bitte nicht nach Sonnenschein, wenn du in Wald und auf Wiesen unterwegs bist 



rabensang schrieb:


> Sag mal bescheid wie lang die anti-Platt Dinger mit den Faltreifen gut zusammenarbeiten.....
> 
> Wieviel druck hast du drauf?
> 
> ...



Jo, ich werde die Bänder mal gut testen. Dafür sind die Wege einfach zu einladend  Ich habe ca. 3 Bar drauf gegeben. 4 wäre mir persönlich zu hart und doch recht risikoreich. 

Wie weit mögen die Jungs von Schwalbe die Grenze mit den Luftdruckangaben gelegt haben?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja ich fahre halt sehr viel in der Stadt und nur ab und zu mal im Wald, wenn die Jungs aus'm IBC mal wieder durch die Colbitzer Heide donnern oder alle zwei Wochen rund 5km durch den Wald um zum Waldgrundstück zu kommen. Daher werden es keine Nobby's oder Ralph's...

Aber für Gelände 3bar finde ich hart! Am Samstag sind alle mit 1,0 bis max 1,5bar über die Waldautobahn und ich mit 0,7^^ 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Am Samstag sind alle mit 1,0 bis max 1,5bar über die Waldautobahn und ich mit 0,7^^



Sorry, aber du bist ein Felgenkiller?  Sag mir bitte, wie du mit 0,7-1,5 bar fahren willst, wenn der Mindestdruck mit 2,0 bar angegeben ist? Gut, vielleicht gehört deine Ausstattung ja der besonderen Sorte an


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> ich habe gerade das bedürfnis gegen eine wand zu rennen  , junge ich muss es echt mal sagen, du hast keine ahnung von der materie freeride, aber so richtig.


Nö, deswegen frage ich ja. etwas netter ausgedrückt, wäre das nett gewesen, aber das ist nun ein bissl aggressiv mir gegenüber.
und jemand wie ich, der noch nicht so lange was mit bikes macht, wäre über ein paar tipss erfreuter, anstatt wegen seiner unwissenheit angepampt zu werden
also erkläre mir bitte mal freeride



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du bist ein Felgenkiller?  Sag mir bitte, wie du mit 0,7-1,5 bar fahren willst, wenn der Mindestdruck mit 2,0 bar angegeben ist? Gut, vielleicht gehört deine Ausstattung ja der besonderen Sorte an


ICh fahre immer mit mindestens 1,5bar.
heute wird mal wieder aufgepumt, fühlt sich etwas leer an der hintere schlauch.
DIe Kombie(NN und RaR) ist echt gut Ich komme damit gut klar.
Auf feuchtem und leicht mit nadeln oder blättern bedencktem boden musst du aufpassen, wenn du dich zu doll in die kurve legst, rutsch dir der NN auch weg 
Ich habe es mit dreckiegen händen, knien und klamotten herausegefunden

Deshalb überlege ich, da mein hinterer mantel ja, die vor einigen seiten gezeigte stelle hat, nicht mehr lange so leben wird, einen fat albert für vorne zu holen und den nnobby nic dann hinten rauf zu machen
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Auf feuchtem und leicht mit nadeln oder blättern bedencktem boden musst du aufpassen, wenn du dich zu doll in die kurve legst, rutsch dir der NN auch weg
> Ich habe es mit dreckiegen händen, knien und klamotten herausegefunden



Selbstversuch rockt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du bist ein Felgenkiller?  Sag mir bitte, wie du mit 0,7-1,5 bar fahren willst, wenn der Mindestdruck mit 2,0 bar angegeben ist? Gut, vielleicht gehört deine Ausstattung ja der besonderen Sorte an



Nö, aber meine Schwalbe Marathon ATB Plus werde erst bei rund 0,7 Bar "weich". Wobei ich könnte leichtere Felgen gebrauchen^^ 
1,0 - 1,5 Bar waren wegen dein teils grausamen Sandaufstiegen. An denen bin ich immer abgezogen worden, da sind dann alle weg gezogen...




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Auf feuchtem und leicht mit nadeln oder blättern bedencktem boden musst du aufpassen, wenn du dich zu doll in die kurve legst, rutsch dir der NN auch weg
> Ich habe es mit dreckiegen händen, knien und klamotten herausegefunden



Hab das selbe mit meinen Marathon's gemacht^^ mehrfach fast gepackt, einmal hat es dann auch geklappt  und Sandpissten waren auch immer geil mit 2,0" Reifen 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Selbstversuch rockt


ja, ist doch immer wieder schön, besonders weil es spaß macht.
ich habe einen tag auch erstmal getestet, wie hoch ich mit dem hinterrad komme wenn ich 20km/h fahre(auf weichen sandboden).
Hat gut geschmeckt der sand



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hab das selbe mit meinen Marathon's gemacht^^ mehrfach fast gepackt, einmal hat es dann auch geklappt  und Sandpissten waren auch immer geil mit 2,0" Reifen
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Ja, das kenn ich von meinem alten Rad. damit habe ich mich im mullesand immer ercht schnell lang gelegt, jetzt sau ich mich anders ein, nämlich durch hochspritzenden sand und dreck
gestern auf der tour nachdem mullersand erstmal durch ne fütze um den sand abzuspülen und dann mal kurz gas gegeben, lecker


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

krass das du für 90Euro Reifen und Schläuche für das Rad kaufst 

hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem der beiden hier:

Reifen & Schläuche - Reifen Maxxis HighRoller im 26" MTB Reifen Discount Online-Shop beim fahrrad.de Versand Händler billig kaufen.

Reifen Conti Vertical von Continental günstig kaufen im Online-Shop oder per Versand Händler Discount. Reifen Conti Vertical billig bestellen, Kauf oder Verkauf.

bald ist der RR hinten runter dann muss was neues her.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> krass das du für 90Euro Reifen und Schläuche für das Rad kaufst
> 
> hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem der beiden hier:
> 
> ...


also bei conti weiß ich net, aber der maxxis hat bei BIKE mit sehr gut abgeschnitten. guter pannenschutz, hoher(höchter im test) rollwiederstand und sehr guter grip
haste sonst noch andere im visier? z.B was von schwalbe?
Ich nehme auf keinen fall mehr CC-Reifen, bei mir muss nun immer ne dickere seitenwand(karkasse) her, sonst schneide ich mir die nächsten reifen auch alle auf, wie mir letztens passiert ist


----------



## Las_Bushus (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also der Fahrraddealer meines Vertrauens war auch der Meinung das die Maxxis sehr gut sein sollen, und den Conti hab ich schon ewig nichtmehr gefahren. Aber der Mountainking von Conti ist vom Grip her echt spitze, wobei der fast so schnell verschleißt wie der racing ralph, ich werd wohl als nächstes wohl auf den Maxxis umsteigen, der soll da langlebiger sein.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne die Schwalbe sind mir zu teuer. Ich bin nicht bereit 45Euro für einen Reifen hinzublättern. Der Conti hatte gute Bewertung , deshalb hab ich mal gefragt ob evtl hier jmd den hat.
Edit://
Ich hab halt gehört das die Maxxis Reifen eig mehr so für DH und FR sind --> hoher Widerstand, guter Grip, viel Profil, schwer


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nö, deswegen frage ich ja. etwas netter ausgedrückt, wäre das nett gewesen, aber das ist nun ein bissl aggressiv mir gegenüber.



Den Beitrag habe ich leider nicht gesehen, mag älter sein. Dennoch möchte ich auch darum bitten, anderen, nicht so erfahrenen "Dreckspatzen" mit einem freundlicheren Ton zu entgegnen; schließlich macht der immer noch die Musik.



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ICh fahre immer mit mindestens 1,5bar.
> heute wird mal wieder aufgepumt, fühlt sich etwas leer an der hintere schlauch.
> DIe Kombie(NN und RaR) ist echt gut Ich komme damit gut klar.
> Auf feuchtem und leicht mit nadeln oder blättern bedencktem boden musst du aufpassen, wenn du dich zu doll in die kurve legst, rutsch dir der NN auch weg



Ich habe mich mit den Smart Sams bei etwa 20 Km/h in der Kurve einigermaßen gepflegt auf den allerwertesten gelegt, dass ich gefühlte 10 , meine Trinkflasche 50 und das Fahrrad 15 Meter weit weg geschleudert wurden.

Die Wunde davon trage ich heute noch in Form einer dezenten Narbe  Seitdem lasse ich Vorsicht bei engen, unübersichtlichen Kurven, nassen Häufchen von Laub etc. und älteren Fußgängern walten. Bei letzteren ist es mir schon ein Graus, nur ansatzweise die Klingel zu benutzen. Lästern kann ja jeder... 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Deshalb überlege ich, [...] einen fat albert für vorne zu holen und den nnobby nic dann hinten rauf zu machen
> was haltet ihr davon?



Der Fat Albert hat nochmal eine dichtere Anreihung des Profils seitlich, nicht? Ich fand ihn optisch irgendwie nicht griffig, bin aber in der Hinsicht da kein Spezialist.



overkill_KA schrieb:


> krass das du für 90Euro Reifen und Schläuche für das Rad kaufst
> 
> hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem der beiden hier:
> 
> ...



Die Maxxis machen wegen des dichten Profils in der Mitte auch einen robusten Eindruck. Wie viele Kilometer hast du mit den RRs zurück gelegt?

Nebenbei angemerkt habe ich 90 Euro für die beiden Reifen, die Schläuche, den Abzieher und noch kleinere Abzieher für unterwegs bezahlt 

Heute war eine kleine Putzaktion dran. Das Fahrrad ist knapp etwas über 6 Monate alt und durfte noch keine richtige Liebe erfahren. Heute war es mal soweit: Eine romantische Kettenreinigung bei schönem Wetter, die auch enorm viel Zeit in Anspruch nahm.

Ein Spezialmischung aus Eigelb, etwas Weinbrandessig und einer Prise Geschirrspülersalz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise bekommt sie nur Tritte und darf den ganzen Dreck futtern. Jetzt drehen wir den Spieß mal um.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher sah das Schlachtfeld so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeigt sich zum Ende der Arbeiten, dass sich der Aufwand doch ein kleines bisschen gelohnt hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den restlichen Dreck, den ihr jetzt noch erkennen könnt, ist längst Schnee von gestern  Feinstarbeit mit einem Lappen, Küchentuch und diversen kleinen Utensilien.

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass die Spezialmischung einfach nur etwas dünnflüssigeres Öl ist?


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab ca 560km runter, man sieht es dem RR richtig an. 
Ich habe auch aufgehört hinten zu bremsen und bremse eigentlich nur noch mit der Disc vorne.
Also, die Contis sehen auch vernünftig aus


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich hab ca 560km runter, man sieht es dem RR richtig an.
> Ich habe auch aufgehört hinten zu bremsen und bremse eigentlich nur noch mit der Disc vorne.
> Also, die Contis sehen auch vernünftig aus



Vorne ist die Bremswirkung auch größer


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Vorne ist die Bremswirkung auch größer



ja ne ist klar  aber manchmal ist es einfach schön die Hinterbremse zu bedinen, vorallem bei so engen Trails


----------



## L0cke (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ne DOmain mit 180?!
> Irgendwie sehe ich immer nur Domains mit 160 an den Kompletträdern, 180er sind dann meistens Totem
> naja.
> Ich habe mal son bissl egschaut eben, irgendwie ist das LAPIERRE Froggy 318 mit einen 2300€(google) von P/L mit das beste, was ich finden kann.
> ...





Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nö, deswegen frage ich ja. etwas netter ausgedrückt, wäre das nett gewesen, aber das ist nun ein bissl aggressiv mir gegenüber.
> und jemand wie ich, der noch nicht so lange was mit bikes macht, wäre über ein paar tipss erfreuter, anstatt wegen seiner unwissenheit angepampt zu werden
> also erkläre mir bitte mal freeride



Sorry, aber irgendwie muss ich dir derzeit mal einen vorn Bug geben, kommt bei dir in letzter Zeit viel Müll raus der grad mal nicht passt .
Ein Freerider hat höchstens 18 gänge eher 9 , da bei Mehrfachschaltung gerne mal bei härterer Gangart die Kette abspringt, auserdem was willst du für ne Trittfrequens fahren? , vorne ein 36er, maximal 38er Blatt und hinten am kleinsten 11-09 Zähne und das reicht, bei hohem Tempo pedalierst du eh nicht und wenn schon, ich schaff mit meine 34zu10er Übersetzung noch bis 70kmh zu pedalieren, und ich denke in diese Geschwindigkeitsregion musst du erstmal kommen.
Auch 200mm Federweg am Heck, lern erstmal fahren 200mm sind erstmal lange Overkill für dich, wenn, wie du schreibst, Treppen runterfahren das Höchste ist, lern erstmal Bikeskills, dann reden wir weiter, denn um so ein dickes Gerät richtig fahren zu können gehört einiges an Körperbeherrschung dazu und wir wollen nicht das du nur am Bodenputzen bist.
Lappiere Froggy ist nichts für dich, einmal sollte man bei einem so leichten Rahmen fahren können, zum anderen fällt er schon in der kleinsten Größe sehr groß und vor allem lang aus, und ist bedingt durch seine relativ hohes Sattelrohr eher was für größere Menschen die auch fahren können.(Stichwort schon vor Absprung richtige Gewichtsverlagerung), denn bei einem höheren Sattel kann man nicht so einfach korigieren)
Für dich wäre ein Bighit 2 oder 3 besser, aber ich denke das Bike ist etwas too mutch für dich, kauf dir lieber ein Enduro, damit kannst du auch eher Kilometer machen, denn wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es bei euch nicht so viele Freeridestrecken..




rabensang schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen, mein Ghost soll auch zu den "ineffektiven" gehören.....



der beste ist es nicht, und ich bin den Rahmen selber schon gefahren, einer aus meinem umkreis fährt den Rahmen...



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> versuch doch mal Antiplatt-Pannenfuchs.
> Proline Antiplatt Pannenfuchs - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE
> Die Orangen sind die richtigen.
> 
> ...



dir ist schon klar, das die Farben anzeigen das die Einlagen für unterschiedlich breite Reifen sind ? 



rabensang schrieb:


> Lass lieber die Finger von den Dinger. Sobald die im Reifen verutschen, schneiden sie langsam in den Schlauchgummi ein, gerade bei Faltreifen. Die Teile sind voller Mist.
> 
> MFG



also ich bzw wir fahren teilweiße solche einlagen seit Jahren , und haben keine Probleme mit Einschneidungen gehabt.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Michelin auch schon geflirtet. Die Auswahl an normalen Reifen ist so dermaßen hoch, aber die Preisspanne zwischen den einzelnen wirkt irgendwie fast "abgesprochen". Ich fahre heute mal zum Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens, sag dem Verkäufer, dass ich viel Wald, auf befestigten Schotterwegen bei recht kurviger Lage bei flotter Geschwindigkeit fahre. Mal sehen, welche er mir empfiehlt. Direkt vernünftige Reifenabzieher kaufen, die nicht beim Anblick direkt abbrechen und gut ist.
> 
> Ich werde berichten, welche ich mir letztendlich gekauft habe und vielleicht ein paar Bilder liefern



Michelin sag ich mal eher nein zu (weiß hast Schwalbe gekauft) weil sind nicht sher Gripfreudig



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ICh fahre immer mit mindestens 1,5bar.
> heute wird mal wieder aufgepumt, fühlt sich etwas leer an der hintere schlauch.
> DIe Kombie(NN und RaR) ist echt gut Ich komme damit gut klar.
> Auf feuchtem und leicht mit nadeln oder blättern bedencktem boden musst du aufpassen, wenn du dich zu doll in die kurve legst, rutsch dir der NN auch weg
> Ich habe es mit dreckiegen händen, knien und klamotten herausegefunden



Solltest mit deinen Reifen eher in die Richtung 1.8 gehen, und ich glaube das du dich gelegt hast liegt eher am nervösen und (noch) unversiertem Fahrer, wobei Schwalbe ist in der Kurve echt *******, aber ich glaube du bist noch net so flott das du an die Grenzen des Reifens kommst  




overkill_KA schrieb:


> krass das du für 90Euro Reifen und Schläuche für das Rad kaufst
> hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem der beiden hier:
> Reifen & Schläuche - Reifen Maxxis HighRoller im 26" MTB Reifen Discount Online-Shop beim fahrrad.de Versand Händler billig kaufen.
> Reifen Conti Vertical von Continental günstig kaufen im Online-Shop oder per Versand Händler Discount. Reifen Conti Vertical billig bestellen, Kauf oder Verkauf.
> bald ist der RR hinten runter dann muss was neues her.



Von diesen EINEM Conti rate ich ab, ist keine gute Wahl, der Higroller ist schon eher ein Freeridereifen, Probier erstmal was in der Region Nobby Nic/Mountainking


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Sorry, aber irgendwie muss ich dir derzeit mal einen vorn Bug geben, kommt bei dir in letzter Zeit viel Müll raus der grad mal nicht passt



Ja, nur war dein Ton nicht gerade cremig, sondern eher einer der ruppigen Sorte. "Ich habe, ich kann"; ich ziehe meine Hut vor Leuten, die eine Körperbeherrschung auf dem Fahrrad haben, die auch in brenzligen Situationen vorteilhaft sein kann. Dennoch sollte man anderen Bikern gegenüber fair sein, die etwas unbeholfen wirken (mich eingeschlossen), auch bei scheinbar "dummen" Fragen, die ich es ja eigentlich nicht gibt, nachsichtig zu sein.



L0cke schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar, das die Farben anzeigen das die Einlagen für unterschiedlich breite Reifen sind ?



Wenn ihr 2,25er Reifen habt, könnt ihr bei den roten Bänder zugreifen. Ein Ende das Bandes hat sich leider so dermaßen zusammengerollt, dass ihr kurz einmal dem entgegen wirken müsst. Heißt, das Band muss kurz in umgekehrter Richtung gerollt werden, damit es sich nicht im Reifen aufwickelt.



L0cke schrieb:


> [...] aber ich denke das Bike ist etwas too mutch für dich, kauf dir lieber ein Enduro



Ähm, hat Bloemfontein sich nicht bereits ein frisches MTB zugelegt? Ich denke nicht, dass er einen zweiten Kauf in Aussicht hat. Sein Gefährt ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung, weswegen ich deine Aussage etwas seltsam finde.

Ist bei euch das Wetter eigentlich auch so dermaßen zum Mäuse melken? Hier hat's die Nacht über geschüttet, ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, die Räder würden in der Garage gut ausgespült werden 

Habt ihr schon mal Erfahrungen mit Sprühwachs gesammelt? Soll ja gegen den lästigen Dreck in der Kette und Co. helfen, wenn man ihn kurz nach der Ölbehandlung aufsprüht. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie sich dieses Sprühwachs auf Dauer auf die Komponenten auswirkt.


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal Erfahrungen mit Sprühwachs gesammelt? Soll ja gegen den lästigen Dreck in der Kette und Co. helfen, wenn man ihn kurz nach der Ölbehandlung aufsprüht. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie sich dieses Sprühwachs auf Dauer auf die Komponenten auswirkt.



Mache ich seit Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Erst schön Silikonspray in die Kette und außen abwischen, dann ein wenig Wachsspray drauf. Auf sandigen Pisten ist das sehr empfehlenswert, da Silikon ja bekanntlich leicht klebrig ist, Wachs hingegen recht trocken. Sand bleibt so kaum an der Kette hängen und kann daher auch die Ritzel weniger schädigen. Sollte die Kette dann mal zu dreckig sein, reinige ich sie mit Sprühreiniger oder im Ultraschallbad und es geht wieder von vorne los.

Ich nutze dazu auch nur die günstigen Produkte von "biko" bzw. "TA-Q 33" (Atlanta) - muss also nicht mal was spezielles sein.


----------



## rabensang (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> der beste ist es nicht, und ich bin den Rahmen selber schon gefahren, einer aus meinem umkreis fährt den Rahmen...




was hälst du von dem Rahmen/Bike. Schreib mal bitte deine Meinung dazu. Und die deiner Meinung nach daraus entstehenden Vor- oder Nachteile. Als Profi kannst du mir bestimmt mal deine Sicht dazu aufzeigen, das würde mich sehr interessieren.

MFg


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Also der Fahrraddealer meines Vertrauens war auch der Meinung das die Maxxis sehr gut sein sollen, und den Conti hab ich schon ewig nichtmehr gefahren. Aber der Mountainking von Conti ist vom Grip her echt spitze, wobei der fast so schnell verschleißt wie der racing ralph, ich werd wohl als nächstes wohl auf den Maxxis umsteigen, der soll da langlebiger sein.


Ich schau mal kurz: guter grip, seht guter pannenschutz und verdammt hoher rollwiederstand, über die abnutzung steht hier nichts



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ne die Schwalbe sind mir zu teuer. Ich bin nicht bereit 45Euro für einen Reifen hinzublättern. Der Conti hatte gute Bewertung , deshalb hab ich mal gefragt ob evtl hier jmd den hat.
> Edit://
> Ich hab halt gehört das die Maxxis Reifen eig mehr so für DH und FR sind --> hoher Widerstand, guter Grip, viel Profil, schwer


 Schwalbe kostet nur im alden 45€ pro reifen, im internet 25-30
Ich bestelle mir, wenn ich nen neuen Brauche, den dann auch im i-net da spartset je nach modell mal ebern 15-25€



L0cke schrieb:


> Sorry, aber irgendwie muss ich dir derzeit mal einen vorn Bug geben, kommt bei dir in letzter Zeit viel Müll raus der grad mal nicht passt .
> Ein Freerider hat höchstens 18 gänge eher 9 , da bei Mehrfachschaltung gerne mal bei härterer Gangart die Kette abspringt, auserdem was willst du für ne Trittfrequens fahren? , vorne ein 36er, maximal 38er Blatt und hinten am kleinsten 11-09 Zähne und das reicht, bei hohem Tempo pedalierst du eh nicht und wenn schon, ich schaff mit meine 34zu10er Übersetzung noch bis 70kmh zu pedalieren, und ich denke in diese Geschwindigkeitsregion musst du erstmal kommen.
> Auch 200mm Federweg am Heck, lern erstmal fahren 200mm sind erstmal lange Overkill für dich, wenn, wie du schreibst, Treppen runterfahren das Höchste ist, lern erstmal Bikeskills, dann reden wir weiter, denn um so ein dickes Gerät richtig fahren zu können gehört einiges an Körperbeherrschung dazu und wir wollen nicht das du nur am Bodenputzen bist.
> Lappiere Froggy ist nichts für dich, einmal sollte man bei einem so leichten Rahmen fahren können, zum anderen fällt er schon in der kleinsten Größe sehr groß und vor allem lang aus, und ist bedingt durch seine relativ hohes Sattelrohr eher was für größere Menschen die auch fahren können.(Stichwort schon vor Absprung richtige Gewichtsverlagerung), denn bei einem höheren Sattel kann man nicht so einfach korigieren)
> Für dich wäre ein Bighit 2 oder 3 besser, aber ich denke das Bike ist etwas too mutch für dich, kauf dir lieber ein Enduro, damit kannst du auch eher Kilometer machen, denn wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es bei euch nicht so viele Freeridestrecken..


Wenn du es soch schreibst, finde ich es auch gleich viel besser
das ganze hat ja auch noch zeit bis ich 18 bin
 ich gebe auch zu, das ich manchmal nen bissl viel laber, abr so ist das nunmal, wenn man mit den eltern und geschwistern nicht reden kann, weil sie immer abends ihre ruhe haben wollen und man zoff mit ihnen hat
also auch sry von meiner seite aus ich bin auch n bissl naiv(ab und zu)
Also für mich eher SOWAS als SOWAS
ZUm Froggy: ich bin recht groß 

Och doch, hier kann man schon ganz gut Freeriden Man muss sich hier nur etwes anpassen. man muss halt immer ein stückchen fahren. bei mir mind. 4KM dann gehts aufwärts 12, 14 usw. bis man das ist. In eine richtung muss man auch mitm zug fahren oder mitm auto 30km, aber da gibt es dann auch richtige freeridetrails und so




L0cke schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Solltest mit deinen Reifen eher in die Richtung 1.8 gehen, und ich glaube das du dich gelegt hast liegt eher am nervösen und (noch) unversiertem Fahrer, wobei Schwalbe ist in der Kurve echt *******, aber ich glaube du bist noch net so flott das du an die Grenzen des Reifens kommst
> [...]


Naja, kann schon sein, das ich da etwas unaufmerksam war da bin ich gerade mit iPod gefahren (keine angst, es war im wald)
ich warte nu sowie so erstmal, ob mein händler vom vertreteer klanz bekommt, unter dem vorwand, das wäre schon nach wenigen km einfach aufgerissen
wenn nicht, bestelle ich mir einfach nen neuen RaR, da der im laden das doppelte kostet


----------



## Frenssn (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Moin hab heut das Big Hit von meinem Freund bekommen.

Jetzt is der Dämpfer hinten zu weich! Muss ich jetzt ne stärke Feder holen, oder gibt es andere möglichkeiten? Will nicht an den dingern an dem Dämpfer rum drehen vorher frag ich mal.

mfg Frenssn


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kann man an der Feder evtl. drehen und sie da durch härter stellen? Oder evtl. braucht der Dämpfer nur mehr Druck.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Klutten,

ich habe mir heute flüssigen Kettenreiniger geholt, den man recht einfach mit Wasser strecken kann, dazu einen vernünftigen Pinsel, der nicht die Haare wie ich verliert und eine Dose Sprühwachs, das sich bei einer Probefahrt als gut bewährt hat. Danke für den Tipp 

Leider zog heute ziemlich schnell der Himmel zu, weshalb ich nur eine viertel Stunde zum Testen Zeit hatte. Ab Freitag oder Samstag geht's erstmal für 2 Wochen hoch nach Ostfriesland. Mit Fahrräder aufm Dach


----------



## rabensang (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da brauch man doch kein MTB im Flachland

Wo gehts denn hin?

MFG


----------



## gdfan (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> [...]
> Leider zog heute ziemlich schnell der Himmel zu, weshalb ich nur eine viertel Stunde zum Testen Zeit hatte. Ab Freitag oder Samstag geht's erstmal für 2 Wochen hoch nach Ostfriesland. Mit Fahrräder aufm Dach


Aber wohl nicht zum Mountainbiken


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter 

Entschuldige bitte. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall einen erholsamen Urlaub bei bestem Radler-Wetter.


----------



## superman1989 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich brauche ein mtb!  was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

bitte preisbewusst^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Da brauch man doch kein MTB im Flachland
> 
> Wo gehts denn hin?
> 
> MFG



Sag mal nichts, die haben dort sehr wohl kleinere Hügel  Ich werde die Zeit in Ihrhove (zwischen Leer und Papenburg) verbringen.



Klutten schrieb:


> Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter
> 
> Entschuldige bitte. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall einen erholsamen Urlaub bei bestem Radler-Wetter.



Jo, danke  Die Dünen rocken die Exkremente, und die alten Eisenbahnbrücken erstmal, die mit dem Wind mit wippen...


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter
> 
> Entschuldige bitte. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall einen erholsamen Urlaub bei bestem Radler-Wetter.


Wenn du mitm Bike auf den Dünen unterwegs bist kann es passieren das du aufeinmal vom Fahrrad gezogen wirst und zur Kasse gebeten wirst. Das ist nämlich verboten (->Küstenschutz) .


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



superman1989 schrieb:


> ich brauche ein mtb!  was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> bitte preisbewusst^^



Bitte informieren uns über dein Preismaximum, Hardtail, Fully, was du damit machen willst, wo du fährst, wie oft, wie lang usw.. dann werden sie geholfen 


Küstenschutz ist ja nicht so schnell wie einer aus dem Thread auf dem Rad


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Küstenschutz ist ja nicht so schnell wie einer aus dem Thread auf dem Rad


Ist aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht die feine Englische Art . Naja ich bin halber Ostfriese, ich mag anders darüber denken .


----------



## Fabian (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja die Dune Du Pilar runter ist bestimmt mal ein erlebnis der anderen Art
Dune du Pyla ? Wikipedia

War schon einmal oben,leider nur zu fuß......


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Klutten,
> 
> ich habe mir heute flüssigen Kettenreiniger geholt, den man recht einfach mit Wasser strecken kann, dazu einen vernünftigen Pinsel, der nicht die Haare wie ich verliert und eine Dose Sprühwachs, das sich bei einer Probefahrt als gut bewährt hat. Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Leider zog heute ziemlich schnell der Himmel zu, weshalb ich nur eine viertel Stunde zum Testen Zeit hatte. Ab Freitag oder Samstag geht's erstmal für 2 Wochen hoch nach Ostfriesland. Mit Fahrräder aufm Dach


Das mit dem himmel kenne ich, nur das mit dem zuziehen sehe ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr-.-
regen, stark bewökt, regen und immer so weiter. naja, mich stört es gerade nicht, da ich bis inkl. samstag erstmal nicht biken werde, ich habe mal wieder nen "selbstversuch" gemacht
Kompletter rechter ellenbogen aufgeschürt die kette rausgeschmissen und den bremshebel auch noch so halbwegs
dem rad gehts wieder gut, nur meinem arm nicht. bluterguss und kruste



Klutten schrieb:


> Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter ...Düne hoch ...Düne runter
> 
> Entschuldige bitte. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall einen erholsamen Urlaub bei bestem Radler-Wetter.


Sollt es nicht eher Deich heißen?
das habe ich im urlaub so halbwegs auch immer gemacht. deich ruff und wieder runter, trotzdem war ich schneller als meine eltern



			
				Fabian schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die Dune Du Pilar runter ist bestimmt mal ein erlebnis der anderen Art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du da überhaupt in bewegeung kommst bei dem sand wird glaube ich schon das aufsteigen schwer


----------



## gdfan (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Sag mal nichts, die haben dort sehr wohl kleinere Hügel  Ich werde die Zeit in Ihrhove (zwischen Leer und Papenburg) verbringen.
> [...]


Das ist ja nur 50 km von mir entfernt. Da solle es Hügel geben? Kann ich kaum glauben denn bei uns ist es so flach das du die Kuh noch in 10 km Enfernung grasen siehst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bitte löschen


----------



## Antijur (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So erstmal tach alle zusammen,

Nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze Weile mitlese und vor kurzem auch in einem bike-park war reizt mich mittlerweile downhill doch arg.

So jetzt kommen mir mal zu meiner Frage. Ich wollte mir ein downhill-bike zulegen. Sollte

1. ein gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis bieten.
2. sollte auch einiges aushalten bin zwar eher noch ein Anfänger aber sowas ändert sich ja auch mit der Zeit.
3. nicht über 2000Euro liegen wenn aber wirklich mehr Leistung bietet bin ich auch bereit noch daraufzulegen,kann aber auch günstiger sein muss nur ne weile halten.

Zudem stellen sich noch die Fragen:

1. Komplett-bike kaufen?
2. Selbst zusammenbasteln wenn ja welche Teile? bin in Richtung downhill noch nicht so bewandert aber zusammen müsste ich es normalerweise bekommen.
3. Was ist günstiger selber bauen oder fertig kaufen?

Wird zwar noch eine Weile dauern bis ich es mir leisten kann, da ich erstmal meine Auto abzahlen muss möchte mich aber lieber früh genug informieren um kein Müll zu kaufen.

So nun hoffe ich mal auf Zahlreiche Antworten und bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für diese.

Mfg Antijur


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> So erstmal tach alle zusammen,
> 
> Nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze Weile mitlese und vor kurzem auch in einem bike-park war reizt mich mittlerweile downhill doch arg.
> 
> ...



1. Ich hab da schon vor geraumer Zeit mal eine kleine Zusammenstellung gemacht : siehe Anhang (ist alles auf das Speciallized Big Hit 1 abgestimmt)
2. Als Rad würde ich ein Specialized Big Hit 1 nehmen. Die P/L ist gut und du kannst auch gut aubauen ( Gabel, Bremse usw)
Specialized BigHit FSR I Mountainbike - Downhill Bike 2009

1. Ja komplettkauf ist eigentlich immer sinnvoller als selber zusammenbasteln. Du hast dann noch Garantie und könntest zu dem Händler gehen um zu reklamieren etc..
3. Ich würde mal behaupten ferig kaufen


----------



## rabensang (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dabei würde ich aber die Bremsen gegen ein stärkeres Modell tauschen. Die Juicy 3 passt nicht wirklich für den Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Antijur (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

danke für die schnelle Antwort zu den bremsen werde ich in Erwägung ziehen erstmal so kaufen und dann später aufrüsten.

bin für weitere Vorschläge offen.

mfg Antijur


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Antwort zu den bremsen werde ich in Erwägung ziehen erstmal so kaufen und dann später aufrüsten.
> 
> bin für weitere Vorschläge offen.
> 
> mfg Antijur



warte mal bis L0cKe dir schreibt, der kennt sich damit mehr aus als ich.


----------



## Antijur (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jo mach ich.
Die 2000 am besten mit Ausrüstung zu teuer sollte es erst einmal auch nicht werden .Da die Ausrüstung ja so ca 300 rum kostet bleiben ja noch 1700 fürs bike.

was würde ich für des noch bekommen weist schon leichte Gebrauchsspuren (paar Kratzer) auf ansonsten noch top in Schuss 
http://fahrradgruber.com/mtb/foc24.html
wobei ich die 2008 oder 2007 ner version hab muss aber ertmal nen link dazu suchen
http://www.fahrrad-kaiser.de/fahrrad-kaiser-focus-northern-lite.php?navi_kat=1&kat=1&id=33
so hier ist jetzt mein richtiges

Mfg Antijur


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Behalte es! mit einem richtigen DH wirst du keine Touren mehr machen...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Antijur (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ok werde ich machen

Mfg Antijur


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Richtig , Nichtraucher hat recht, die DH Räder habenalle nur so 7-9Gänge, damit fährt es sich nicht gut, liegt auch an der Gemoetrie.
Alternativen zum Big Hit 1:
jehlebikes.de: GIANT Reign X2

jehlebikes.de: KONA Stinky


----------



## Antijur (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sehen auch nicht schlecht aus muss ich sagen falls no was gibt einfach posten bin für viele Vorschläge offen

Mfg Antijur


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> sehen auch nicht schlecht aus muss ich sagen falls no was gibt einfach posten bin für viele Vorschläge offen
> 
> Mfg Antijur



Also der Spcialized Rahmen ist halt erstklassig, den Rahmen haben soviel ich weiß auch die teureren Big Hit 2-3 Modelle drin. Also des Rad wäre sehr ausbaufähig. Kona soll auch nicht schlecht sein, ich bin kein Fan von den Rädern kenne mich auch nciht damit aus. Ich finde von der Ergonomie her die Specialized am Besten.


----------



## L0cke (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bloem, das Norco ist gut, das Votec kann ich nicht einsehen welches du meinst.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ja, nur war dein Ton nicht gerade cremig, sondern eher einer der ruppigen Sorte. "Ich habe, ich kann"; ich ziehe meine Hut vor Leuten, die eine Körperbeherrschung auf dem Fahrrad haben, die auch in brenzligen Situationen vorteilhaft sein kann. Dennoch sollte man anderen Bikern gegenüber fair sein, die etwas unbeholfen wirken (mich eingeschlossen), auch bei scheinbar "dummen" Fragen, die ich es ja eigentlich nicht gibt, nachsichtig zu sein.




Es ging mir nicht darum ich habe ich kann, nur in dem Moment war ich etwas agro auf Bloem 




Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ähm, hat Bloemfontein sich nicht bereits ein frisches MTB zugelegt? Ich denke nicht, dass er einen zweiten Kauf in Aussicht hat. Sein Gefährt ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung, weswegen ich deine Aussage etwas seltsam finde.



Er hat nach meiner Meinung gefragt, und ich denke da darf ich auch meine Meinung sagen...



rabensang schrieb:


> was hälst du von dem Rahmen/Bike. Schreib mal bitte deine Meinung dazu. Und die deiner Meinung nach daraus entstehenden Vor- oder Nachteile. Als Profi kannst du mir bestimmt mal deine Sicht dazu aufzeigen, das würde mich sehr interessieren.
> 
> MFg



muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit was zu schreiben habe gerade dazu leider keine Zeit.



Frenssn schrieb:


> Moin hab heut das Big Hit von meinem Freund bekommen.
> 
> Jetzt is der Dämpfer hinten zu weich! Muss ich jetzt ne stärke Feder holen, oder gibt es andere möglichkeiten? Will nicht an den dingern an dem Dämpfer rum drehen vorher frag ich mal.
> 
> mfg Frenssn



wie viel wiegst du und was ist für eine Feder verbaut?



Antijur schrieb:


> So erstmal tach alle zusammen,
> 
> Nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze Weile mitlese und vor kurzem auch in einem bike-park war reizt mich mittlerweile downhill doch arg.
> So jetzt kommen mir mal zu meiner Frage. Ich wollte mir ein downhill-bike zulegen. Sollte
> ...



Also Selbstzusammenbau ist möglich, dann sollte aber jemand mit Ahnung und dem passenden Werkzeug zur Hand sein.

Fertigbikes, für unter 2k findet man höchstens im Freeridebereich, aber für 1,7k wird schon heftig schwer, ein Dhler bleibt bei deinem Budget erstmal ausgeschlossen, auserdem muss man erstmal die Skills sammeln um überhaupt einen richtigen Downhillparcours beweltigen zu können ohne jeden Chickenway mitzunehmen .

zwei Bikes dich ich empfehlen würde sind :

jehlebikes.de: BERGAMONT Big Air 9.8
und
jehlebikes.de: BERGAMONT Big Air Team
wobei ich eher zu letzterem rate.

das gepostete Reign ist eher nichts, zu kleine Bremsen, zu schlechte Gabel usw, und das Kona, naja, sind "Brecherbikes", zerbrechen öfters mal ohne Vorwarnung beim fahren, auch ist die Ausstattung nicht so gut gewählt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Meister hat gesprochen 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja  das Big Hit 1 ist doch gut L0Cke doer?


----------



## L0cke (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

^^  *geehrt sei*

@ overkill_KA also das kleine Bighit kann ich überhaupt nicht empfehlen, zu dem Rahmen passt der steile Lenkwinkel der durch die Gabel ausgelöst wird nicht, und auch sonst sind die Parts bei dem Bike unterste Schublade, was sich Specialized da gedacht hat....ich war erschreckt als ich das Bike gefahren bin, haben dann für unseren Glazentänzer, mit einem sehr guten gebrauchten Reign X2 mit DHX 5 Dämpfer und einer Marzocchi 66 Made in italia und sonst nur Neuteilen was wesentlich besseres aufgebaut.


----------



## Fabian (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein neues trikot,das Fox was ich eigentlich haben wollte muss ich wohl bestellen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0cke (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

meine Meinung hast ja schon Fabian, nun muss noch ne Lefty ins Bike 

so, leider sind usnere Filmaufnahmen kaum was geworden in Port du Soleil, aber hat Spaß gemacht, Bilder werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal hochladen, habe übrigens ein Video gefunden  welches die Strecken zeigt die wir da gefahren sind  : les gets, morzine, chatel Video - Pinkbike.com  , einige Strecken sehen einfacher asu als sie sind ...


----------



## Antijur (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sind auch nette räder gibts noch anderer alternativen oder ist das zweite so das maximum in meinem preisramen wie gesagt würde auch noch höher gehen nur dann muss ich halt noch nen bislle sparen wäre eh auf längere zeit angedacht da ich mich erstmal ordentlich informieren will


sry für rechtshreibfehler hab scho nen bissle was getrunken also verzeits mir


Mfg Antijur

achso thx für die antwort locke


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Fabi : Fährst du auch cannondale oder hat du nur ein Trikot von denen an?

@ L0cke: Ah ok ich habe in ein paar Reviews gesehen das die Bewertungen nicht schlecht sind, und das Rad etwas für Anfänger wäre. So kann man sich täuschen.

Sehr geiler Park, wart ihr da?


----------



## Fabian (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nur das trikot,ich fahre ein Cube


----------



## Antijur (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> zwei Bikes dich ich empfehlen würde sind :
> 
> jehlebikes.de: BERGAMONT Big Air 9.8
> und
> ...



durch was kommt der Preisunterschied eigentlich genau zustande?

Mfg Antijur


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> durch was kommt der Preisunterschied eigentlich genau zustande?
> 
> Mfg Antijur



Durch:
-Schaltung
-Gabel (das eine ist eine Luft die andere Öl/Feder)
-Felgen
-Nabe, Lager
-Bremse

Luft vs Federgabel ist glaube ich der Unterschied das die Luftgabeln mit viel Federweg bei leichten Personen (war glaueb ich <80kg) nicht so gut ansprechen wie die mit Stahlfeder.


----------



## Antijur (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also würde sich der aufpreis für mich als Anfänger schon lohnen


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mhm da bin ich mir nicht sicher ich würde auf L0Cke wieder warten, der kennt sich mit DH und FR aus.
Aber ich nehme an das man sich auch die kleinere Version (9.8) aufrüsten kann.

Aber du musst ein Rad IMMER Probe fahren. Wenn du merkst das du auch mit dem kleinen zurecht kommst, würde ich das nehmen, denn ich denke aufrüsten kann man, denn die Rahmen sind fast identisch (oder nicht?)


----------



## Antijur (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Probefahren mach ich klar

und bei den Ramen sehe ich auch keinen so großen unterschied

Mfg Antijur


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kennsdt du auch einen Laden der des Rad hat?


----------



## Antijur (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

noch nicht aber des lässt sich finden raum Stuttgart gibt es schon nen paar Läden.

des Geld hab ich jetzt eh noch nicht muss noch nen bisschen sparen will mich ja erst einmal gut informieren


----------



## Fabian (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würde überlegen ob so ein Rad sich für dich als Anfänger überhaupt lohnt


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

möchte ja schon länger fahren und irgendwann ist man ja auch kein Anfänger mehr


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> Bloem, das Norco ist gut, das Votec kann ich nicht einsehen welches du meinst.


das, was ich im konfigurator gemacht habe, ich habe sogar nen screen, nur an den komme ich gerade nicht ran, weil mein PC nen problem hat. was hälste generell von votec?




L0cke schrieb:


> Es ging mir nicht darum ich habe ich kann, nur in dem Moment war ich etwas agro auf Bloem


oohh, emmmm




L0cke schrieb:


> Er hat nach meiner Meinung gefragt, und ich denke da darf ich auch meine Meinung sagen...


ja, darfst du


@antijur: nimm als anfänger lieber nen gutes hardtail oder ein fully so in richtung all mountain


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nen hardtail habe ich ja schon


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> nen hardtail habe ich ja schon



ja hast du dich auch mal mit dem Thema DH/FR auseinandergesetzt? 
Oder nur mal kurz gefahren/zugeschaut, weil das ist garnicht so leicht wie es aussieht 

Also ich würde mir eher so etwas in Richtung Enduro/AM holen, weil damit kann man auch gut Trails fahren. Für die harten DH JUmps mit mehreren Metern sind die eig nicht so optimal.
sowas in der Richtung
jehlebikes.de: HAIBIKE Hai Ride SL
Cube AMS 125 K18 MTB Fully 2009 mit Rock Shox Gabel und Fox-Dämpfer
Specialized Pitch Comp Disc FSR Mountainbike 2009

Das Specialized ist gut von der P/L her


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

gefahren bin ich schon ein paar mal bei mir in der nähe gibt es ja nen bikepark.

ich muss sagen die sehen auch nicht schlecht aus. das cube gefällt mir vom aussehen her auch richtig gut


----------



## kmf (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was ist denn so eure max. Steigung, die ihr bisher gepackt habt?

Mein persönlicher Rekord liegt seit dem gestrigen Training bei 33%. Die Länge der Rampe betrug ca 250m.


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie ist des so


http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=795

oder des

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=780

Mfg Antijur


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Was ist denn so eure max. Steigung, die ihr bisher gepackt habt?
> 
> Mein persönlicher Rekord liegt seit dem gestrigen Training bei 33%. Die Länge der Rampe betrug ca 250m.



denke mal du solltest auch dazusagen, ob Sand oder Asphalt 
Ich würde gerne wissen was meine max. Steigung war. ich weis nur nicht wie ich die herausfinden kann... Außer der Strecke habe ich keine weiteren Daten.

@Antijur 

Wenn du wirklich in den FR willst ist das AM wohl besser. Größere Reifen; mehr Feder weg... Es wiegt aber auch 1,2kg mehr als das XC, welches aber auch mehr für Touren ausgelegt ist, im Gegensatz zum AM das auf All Mounten ausgelegt ist.

lg
Niicthraucher91


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die Steigung kannst du dir ausrechnen wenn es auf einer strecke von 100m 12 meter hoch geht dann entspricht es einer Steigung von 12%

so war es glaub verbessert mich wenn nicht

zu den Fahrrädern

das Am hat mir an sich auch besser gefallen aber wenn ich mir jetzt so eines kauf brauche ich mein hardtail ja nicht mehr unbedingt?

Mfg Antijur


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja dann kannst du auch dein Jetziges verkaufen und gleich das mehr Geld ins AM7.0 investieren.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

gut so hab ich mir des dann vorgestellt mal schauen ob des in nächster zeit was wird.

Cube AMS 125 K18 MTB Fully 2009 mit Rock Shox Gabel und Fox-Dämpfer
wobei mir das auch gefallen wird welches ist den besser das canyon oder das cube

falls noch jemand andere Bikes zu Auswahl hat ruhig schreiben bis ich es mir kauf geht glaube ich noch etwas zeit rum.

Wenn wir gerade beim jetzigen sind wie viel würde ich so rum bekommen?
weist schon leichte Gebrauchsspuren auf sprich ein paar Kratzer aber ansonsten ist top in Schuss.
http://www.fahrrad-kaiser.de/fahrrad...=1&kat=1&id=33
hier ist es nochmal

Mfg Antijur


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Welche Canyon den? Am7.0 oder 6.0?

für deins denke ich mal um die 300 bis 400€, bin mir aber nicht sicher!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also das AM6.0 ist von der Ausstattung her Top.
Die Avid Elexir Bremsen sind richt geil, mit denen bin ich schoneinmal gefahren.
Ansonsten FOX Gabel sit eig auch immer gut, und Canyon macht auch bekanntlich gute Rahemen.
Ich persönlich finde die Geometrie des Canyon auch besser als die vom Cube.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Canyon hat mit unter die besten Rahmen. 
Das AM6.0 ist (meines Erachtens nach) besser als das Cube AMS 125 *K18* durch die Fox 32 Talas anstatt der Rock Shox Revelation und der besseren Bremsen.
Bei dem Cube AMS 125 *XT* sieht es nicht groß anders aus. Es hat zwar auch die Fox 32 Talas aber das AM7.0 (gleicher Preis) hat eindeutig die besseren bremsen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## kmf (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> denke mal du solltest auch dazusagen, ob Sand oder Asphalt
> Ich würde gerne wissen was meine max. Steigung war. ich weis nur nicht wie ich die herausfinden kann... Außer der Strecke habe ich keine weiteren Daten.
> 
> [...]


Gelände (es gibt soweit ich weiß keine so steile Straßen) - fester und trockener neu angelegter Weg an einem neu eingerichteten Freizeitpark (ehemalige Abraumhalde in der Nähe von Neunkirchen). Steigung wurde per GPS erfasst bzw. angezeigt. Mein alter Rekord war bisher 28% im Gelände.

So ein Gerät zeigt dir auch die max. Steigung an. Und ist weitaus billiger.


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also werde ich wohl das canyon nehmen

des dumme ist nur das man die canyons nicht so einfach probefahren kann weil es keine Händler gibt

Mfg Antijur


----------



## L0cke (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> sind auch nette räder gibts noch anderer alternativen oder ist das zweite so das maximum in meinem preisramen wie gesagt würde auch noch höher gehen nur dann muss ich halt noch nen bislle sparen wäre eh auf längere zeit angedacht da ich mich erstmal ordentlich informieren will
> sry für rechtshreibfehler hab scho nen bissle was getrunken also verzeits mir
> Mfg Antijur
> achso thx für die antwort locke



gibt noch alternativen, aber preislich dann kanpp über 2000, wenn ich genau wüsst was du preislich machen kannst, kann ich meine konektions spielen lassen und dir was heißes aufgebauen, garantie ist natürlich wie üblich vorhanden 



overkill_KA schrieb:


> @ L0cke: Ah ok ich habe in ein paar Reviews gesehen das die Bewertungen nicht schlecht sind, und das Rad etwas für Anfänger wäre. So kann man sich täuschen.
> 
> Sehr geiler Park, wart ihr da?



Da sieht man wie man sich von den Testberichten verarschen lassen kann....

Jup in diesem Gebiet und Strecken waren wir, von Park kann man da gar nemmer reden 



Antijur schrieb:


> durch was kommt der Preisunterschied eigentlich genau zustande?
> 
> Mfg Antijur





overkill_KA schrieb:


> Durch:
> -Schaltung
> -Gabel (das eine ist eine Luft die andere Öl/Feder)
> -Felgen
> ...



Schaltung ist gleich, nur andere Kurbel, das kleien Berga ist auch mehr für Touren Ausgelegt, ansonsten Luftfederung ist für Anfänger besser geeignet, da man erstmal sehen muss wie man es will, auserdem kann man diese Bikes mehr "auf Sicherheit trimmen"



Antijur schrieb:


> also würde sich der aufpreis für mich als Anfänger schon lohnen



dito



Antijur schrieb:


> Probefahren mach ich klar
> 
> und bei den Ramen sehe ich auch keinen so großen unterschied
> 
> Mfg Antijur



das Team ist leichter vom Rahmen her...



Fabian schrieb:


> Ich würde überlegen ob so ein Rad sich für dich als Anfänger überhaupt lohnt



ich bin eigentlich auch mehr für ein Enduro wobei...Suttgart schon recht ruppige Strecken hat wenn ich es richtig ihn Erinnerung habe (das mit dem Enduro habt ihr bei mir mitm Bloem bestimmt abgeguckt )



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> das, was ich im konfigurator gemacht habe, ich habe sogar nen screen, nur an den komme ich gerade nicht ran, weil mein PC nen problem hat. was hälste generell von votec?



Votec, gute Marke,sinnvoll aufgebaut, und wenn sie jetzt das Hinterbaukonzept von Fusion haben wirds bestimt hammer, als ich aufm Fusion Wiphlas sahs vom Mitfaher, fürn Dhler mit 230mm Federweg sehr,sehr antriebsneutral und trotzdem shcön aktiv, wobei die Endporgression etwas zäh wird. 



overkill_KA schrieb:


> ja hast du dich auch mal mit dem Thema DH/FR auseinandergesetzt?
> Oder nur mal kurz gefahren/zugeschaut, weil das ist garnicht so leicht wie es aussieht
> 
> Also ich würde mir eher so etwas in Richtung Enduro/AM holen, weil damit kann man auch gut Trails fahren. Für die harten DH JUmps mit mehreren Metern sind die eig nicht so optimal.
> ...



ich bin eher fürn Enduro, das Hai ist nicht so der Brüller... 



Antijur schrieb:


> gefahren bin ich schon ein paar mal bei mir in der nähe gibt es ja nen bikepark.
> 
> ich muss sagen die sehen auch nicht schlecht aus. das cube gefällt mir vom aussehen her auch richtig gut







Antijur schrieb:


> wie ist des so
> 
> 
> Canyon | Nerve XC 7.0
> ...





overkill_KA schrieb:


> Also das AM6.0 ist von der Ausstattung her Top.
> Die Avid Elexir Bremsen sind richt geil, mit denen bin ich schoneinmal gefahren.
> Ansonsten FOX Gabel sit eig auch immer gut, und Canyon macht auch bekanntlich gute Rahemen.
> Ich persönlich finde die Geometrie des Canyon auch besser als die vom Cube.



ich sag nochmal Enduro  und Foxgabeln werden oft mehr in den Himmel gehoben als sie es verdienen, und ja ich bin sie gefahren und zwar die GANZE aktuelle Palette.


p.s. ich editier nochmal


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mit meinem genauen Budget werde später mal auf dich zurückkommen da ich es einfach noch nicht weiß hatte das ganz eh als eine längere Aktion eingeplant

also gut informieren und überlegt einkaufen will auch was fürs Geld geboten haben

vielleicht muss ich auch noch bis nächstes Jahr warten muss mal schauen wie meine Eltern reagieren.hoffe aber nicht.

Ich komme dann auf dich zurück wenn ich mein nötiges Kleingeld gesammelt habe Locke.

Also der nächste Park ist in Bad Wildbad und da gibt es schon ein paar Ruppige strecken

Mfg Antijur


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also Eltern reagieren bei beträgen über 1000 Euro eigenlich immer geschockt/abgeneigt, ist zumindest bei mir so. Sie vergleichen das immer damit wie lange man dafür arbeiten muss.


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja arbeiten müsste ich dafür momentan 1,5 Monate dann hätte ich 1000 ca zusammen Wenns ned grad der Monat ist wo steuern fürs auto und Versicherung fällig ist

zur not muss halt mein i7 dran glauben und ich hol mir nen AMD gefällt mir gerade eh besser.

aber ned vom Thema abschweifen.

Mfg Antijur


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kennt sich einer von euch Mountainbikern mit Helmen aus?ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem ,da ich es mittlerweile für sinnvoll erachte ,bei dem Touren mit Bloem einen zu Tragen 
Nur habe ich bei der Modellvielfalt keine Ahnung von Helmen ,beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler ,sah mir diesr(ABUS Fahrradhelm Urban-I: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit besten aus ,da ich keine 100€ ausgeben will ,60 wären das Maximum meines Budgets ,bei der Kopfgröße brauche ich 52-57cm


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> Kennt sich einer von euch Mountainbikern mit Helmen aus?ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem ,da ich es mittlerweile für sinnvoll erachte ,bei dem Touren mit Bloem einen zu Tragen
> Nur habe ich bei der Modellvielfalt keine Ahnung von Helmen ,beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler ,sah mir diesr(ABUS Fahrradhelm Urban-I: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit besten aus ,da ich keine 100€ ausgeben will ,60 wären das Maximum meines Budgets ,bei der Kopfgröße brauche ich 52-57cm



Ich kann Alpina oder Uvex empfehlen die sind im Helmbereich sehr gut. Da kann man eigentlich jeden Helm nehmen, ist nur Optik und Form anderst.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> [...]
> Votec, gute Marke,sinnvoll aufgebaut, und wenn sie jetzt das Hinterbaukonzept von Fusion haben wirds bestimt hammer, als ich aufm Fusion Wiphlas sahs vom Mitfaher, fürn Dhler mit 203mm Federweg sehr,sehr antriebsneutral und trotzdem shcön aktiv, wobei die Endporgression etwas zäh wird.


das doch gut die testberichte alle sehr gut und sehr sehr gut
Ich finde das Uassehen vom V.SX auch irgendwie geil
wenn ich meinen mnoie wieder in fahrt habe, hole ich mal den screen und zeig ihn dir. man kann da ja schön kofigurieren ein eindeutieger daumen an dieseer stelle an Votec


EDIT: BIld für LOcke angehängt.



L0cke schrieb:


> [...]
> ich sag nochmal Enduro  und Foxgabeln werden oft mehr in den Himmel gehoben als sie es verdienen, und ja ich bin sie gefahren und zwar die GANZE aktuelle Palette.
> [...]


Ich nach "Gespräch" auch Enduros am sinnvollsten. Tourentauglich und auch zum Freeriden geignet.


Ich war heute mit 2Kumpels am Brunsberg und anschließend in der Höllenschlucht.
Da kann man als guter Fahrer echt alles machen, FR, CC, und ganz leich DH sogar. Auch für alle Schwierigkeitsstufen was da.
An einer Abfahrt sind riesen Steine im Weg und wenn man nen stückchen im wald drinne ist  und gerade in die höllenschlucht reinfährt kann man elicht nen abhang runterpurzeln.
Aber sonst Top-Gelände für unsere Gefilde

@overkill_ka: ja, uvex ist echt gut. mein uvex(55€) den ich seit der 4. Klasse habe passt immernoch
der händler hat aber nur den abus und sonst nur nen für 100€

@sesfontain: die einsichten nach einem schönen sturz sind doch immer schön, nicht


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na klar ,dafür sind Stürze doch da
Was haltet ihr denn von dem Modell?ABUS Fahrradhelm Urban-I: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit   
Der kostet beim lokalen Händler 60€ sonst gibt es noch einen Casco Helm für 100€ dort


----------



## Fabian (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemfontain:Über den Helm den du seit der 4. Klasse hast würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen......


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloemfontain:Über den Helm den du seit der 4. Klasse hast würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen......



Ja ich auch der wird bestimmt nciht so zimperlich behandelt, hast du den Dinger unter der Plastikhaube mal nach Rissen untersucht?

@ Bloemi:
Warum willst du denn XT anstatt SLX dranmachen (Votec Rad)?
Ich fahr mit SLX Kurbel und Umwerfer echt gut und kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Fabian (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Auch wenn man ihn wie ein rohes Ei behandelt sollte man Helme nach bestimmter Zeit austauschen,auch wenn keine sichtlichen Beschädigungen vorliegen.


----------



## L0cke (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Bloem nehm doch gleich das 1.2 



Antijur schrieb:


> Mit meinem genauen Budget werde später mal auf dich zurückkommen da ich es einfach noch nicht weiß hatte das ganz eh als eine längere Aktion eingeplant
> also gut informieren und überlegt einkaufen will auch was fürs Geld geboten haben
> vielleicht muss ich auch noch bis nächstes Jahr warten muss mal schauen wie meine Eltern reagieren.hoffe aber nicht.
> Ich komme dann auf dich zurück wenn ich mein nötiges Kleingeld gesammelt habe Locke.



ok,  hab schonmal den rahmen rausgesucht, nen nicolei mit dämpfer für 1400 anstelle 2300 XD, ne ich glaub da würde das gesamtpacket wahrscheinlich zu viel kosten, wobei es für bad wildbad schon das richtige wäre



Antijur schrieb:


> Also der nächste Park ist in Bad Wildbad und da gibt es schon ein paar Ruppige strecken
> 
> Mfg Antijur



ah, hatte da doch was im hinterkopf , da musst du wohl eher mitm freerider hin, enduro kommst da nicht so weit, weil ein enduro auf diesen strecken  bei einem fahrfehler doch sehr schnell an die grenzen kommt.


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jo schauen mer mal was sich da machen lässt gute nacht euch allen


----------



## kmf (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> Na klar ,dafür sind Stürze doch da
> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Modell?ABUS Fahrradhelm Urban-I: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> Der kostet beim lokalen Händler 60€ sonst gibt es noch einen Casco Helm für 100€ dort



Preisreduzierte Helme: Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloemfontain:Über den Helm den du seit der 4. Klasse hast würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen......


 Ist ein Uvex Boss RS 55-60cm 
 Ich bin damit noch nie gestürzt



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja ich auch der wird bestimmt nciht so zimperlich behandelt, hast du den Dinger unter der Plastikhaube mal nach Rissen untersucht?
> 
> @ Bloemi:
> Warum willst du denn XT anstatt SLX dranmachen (Votec Rad)?
> Ich fahr mit SLX Kurbel und Umwerfer echt gut und kann mich nicht beklagen.



Die Kombos sind da vorgegeben 



L0cke schrieb:


> @ Bloem nehm doch gleich das 1.2



Stimmt


L0cke schrieb:


> ok,  hab schonmal den rahmen rausgesucht, nen nicolei mit dämpfer für 1400 anstelle 2300 XD, ne ich glaub da würde das gesamtpacket wahrscheinlich zu viel kosten, wobei es für bad wildbad schon das richtige wäre


im bike zusammenstellen habe ich mich auch schon des öfteren versucht, irgendwie wurde das immer recht teuer


----------



## Antijur (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ist ja auch nicht so schwer dabei viel Geld liegen zu lassen.

Mfg Antijur


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> ist ja auch nicht so schwer dabei viel Geld liegen zu lassen.
> 
> Mfg Antijur


Ne, genau wie beim PC  oder Modellbau oder sonstiges.
Nach oben ist alles offen


----------



## Fabian (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Ich bin damit noch nie gestürzt


Wie schon erwahnt sollten auch sturzfreie Helme nach einiger Zeit ersetzt werden....
Da ist es egal ob es ein Uvex,Met, Giro oder ein Billighelm ist.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Moin Moin,
es gibt zwar zig Mountainbikeforen, aber wenn wir hier schon so einen belebten Thread haben, lass ich mich von euch beraten 

Also, ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Mountainbike, mein altes ist nicht mehr so ganz fit und geht nach ein paar Reparaturen an meine Freundin über.
Ich habe nun kein riesen Budget übrig, wobei ICH 300€ nun auch nicht sehr wenig finde und such in diesen Rahmen ein vernünftiges, alltagtaugliches Mountainbike.
Ich habe nicht vor damit irgendwelche Downhilltouren zu machen oder über Parcours zu preschen, sondern einfach mal hierhin und dorthin fahren und mal einen kleinen Hügel oder eine holprige Wiese mitzunehmen.

Ich weiß, dass ich für 300€ kein High-End Bike kriege und nach Ansicht der meißten von euch, wahrscheinlich nicht einmal ein Bike, was den Namen verdient hat, aber 300€ stehen und es sollen auch keine 399€ oder 499€ oder 599€ oder "spar noch länger und hol dir dann für X99€" werden.

Unter Umständen wäre ich auch bereit ein gebrauchtes Bike für 300€ zu kaufen, sofern es denn ein Schnäppchen ist.
Also nicht unbedingt ein gebrauchtes Bike für 300€, was einen NP von 399€ hat.

Ich hab mal ein wenig "ge-geizhals-t" und bin auf folgende Bikes gestossen:
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir eine paar Tipps und Empfehlungen zu den Bikes geben:

Hawk22 Blackline - 299€
Meridia Matts 40V 2009 - 299€
Felt Q26 2009 - 284€
Bulls Wild One 2009 - 299€
Bulls Sharptail 1 2009 - 299€

Wenn ihr mir mit Tipps, Tricks, Rat und Empfehlungen zur Seite stehen könntet, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

JMF


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bitte keine Fullys in dem Preisbereich, damit hast du nur Äger. Ich kann das Matts empfehlen


----------



## Fabian (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

LOcke hatte da etwas gebrauchtes zu verkaufen,das ist allemal besser als das was du rausgesucht hast


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi,
immer her mit Angeboten!
Ich schreib ja nicht umsonst, dass ein gebrauchtes in Frage käme


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> für jemanden der ein Bike sucht, bei Interesse nur zu


Wenns das Bike wäre, welche Hai Bike ist denn das `?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß, dass ich für 300€ kein High-End Bike kriege und nach Ansicht der meißten von euch, wahrscheinlich nicht einmal ein Bike, was den Namen verdient hat
> ...



 cool da hat sich wohl jemand eingelesen 

Matts wäre das einzige...

Bei dem Rad von L0cke brauchst du nicht nach der genauen Bezeichnung fragen. Das ist wahrscheinlich mal wieder komplett umgebaut

PS.: deine Signatur gefällt mir 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

für 300€ würde ich das von L0cke nehmen, da es umgebaut bringt es dir nix die genaue bezeichnung zu kennen.
Oder du gehst zum Händler deines Vertrauens und hohlst dir da das Bulls Sharptail für 299€.
das reicht um von A nach B zu kommen vollkommen aus.


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würde auch das von L0cke nehmen , das macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> hattest du interesse, 200 und es ist deines



Für 200€, wäre das ganze recht interessant.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage wo das Bike steht und in welchem Zustand es ist.
Nebenbei würden mich ein wenig die Umbauten interessieren, grade da es ja nach Fully aussieht 
Daher interessiert mich auch das Model.
Also Mr. Locke - ich hätte gerne eine PM 

Mfg 
JMF


----------



## L0cke (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

sers, bike ist schon längst verkauft, ergo nichtmehr zu haben, ich denke daher lohnt es sich auch nichtmehr all die daten aufzulisten, aber ich kann mich mal umhöhren, melde mich mal die tage wenn ich was finde.

p.s in welchem post sind noch die bilder von dem bike ?


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi L0cke,

die Bilder waren auf Seite 211, deswegen hab ich mal ein wenig rückwärts geschnuppert.

Klar, wenn das Bike weg ist, brauch ich auch keine Daten mehr 
Wenn du genug Leute kennst, die oft Biken und das ganze nehme ich mal an, dann hör dich mal um.
200€-300€ wäre ich bereit für ein gut erhaltenes Markenbike hinzulegen.

Was auch wichtig wäre, ist der Standort, da ich ein Bike nicht so in mein    [FONT=&quot]Carrera GT, [/FONT]    [FONT=&quot]Ähh, Polo  reinkrieg.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Herzlichen Dank dir schonmal.[/FONT]
Danke auch euch anderen.
Warum denn das Meridia oder das Sharptail ?
Was haltet ihr von dem Cube Aim ?
Ja ich weiß, ist über meinen Budget  Aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist 


@ Nichtraucher

Es is wirglich schlim wie fiele Leude im Foren mit fahlscher Rächtssschreibung untawägs sind !

Daher seh ich das genauso wie du 
Auch wenn selber nicht immer alles richtig ist, versuche ich meine Posts doch leserlich zu halten 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

JMF
      [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## L0cke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mhh, standort, da wirds beschissen von mir aus, ich denke da wirds in einen bikekarton verpackt und verschickt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Auf jeden Fall besser als der ganze Rest den du gezeigt hast!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Besitzt eigtl. irgendwer hier im Forum ein Cube Aim und kann mir vielleicht mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht liefern ?

Ich bin echt stark am überlegen ob ich mir das Aim zulege 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

JMF

P.S. Hat eigtl. irgendwer eine Fahrradversicherung ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Besitzt eigtl. irgendwer hier im Forum ein Cube Aim und kann mir vielleicht mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht liefern ?
> 
> Ich bin echt stark am überlegen ob ich mir das Aim zulege
> 
> ...


Was meinste mit Fahrradversicherung?
Eine Versicherung nur fürs Rad oder ob das irgendwo mit versichert ist in ner anderen versicherung drinne?
MEins ist über die Hausrat mit versichert, wenn du aber nen bissl mehr geld wiederhaben willst, weil du z.B. wie ich nen 1000€ Rad hast, wirds teuer


----------



## nasserpudel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Aim ist ganz ok finde ich...wollte es mir auch erst kaufen habe dan aber doch zum GT avalanche 3.0 disc 2009 gegriffen.
Für 400€ findest du schlecht ein besseres bike (neu) als das Aim.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Was meinste mit Fahrradversicherung?
> Eine Versicherung nur fürs Rad oder ob das irgendwo mit versichert ist in ner anderen versicherung drinne?
> MEins ist über die Hausrat mit versichert, wenn du aber nen bissl mehr geld wiederhaben willst, weil du z.B. wie ich nen 1000€ Rad hast, wirds teuer



Naja, es gibt ja extra Versicherungen, die bei Fahrraddiebstahl, auch ausserhalb der Wohnung, greifen.
fahrrad.de bietet eine für 3.99€ im Monat an.
Bei einem neuwertigen, teureren Bike bin ich am überlegen, ob sich eine Versicherung lohnt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also meins ist mit über die hausratsversicherung meiner eltern versichert, meiner meinung nach auch außerhaus 
hauptsache angeschlossen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt ja extra Versicherungen, die bei Fahrraddiebstahl, auch ausserhalb der Wohnung, greifen.
> fahrrad.de bietet eine für 3.99€ im Monat an.
> Bei einem neuwertigen, teureren Bike bin ich am überlegen, ob sich eine Versicherung lohnt.




Schau dir mal DIESEN Artikel von test.de an.

Für ein Bike bis 500€ neuwert lohnt sich kaum eine extra Fahrradversicherung.


PS: ich war Gestern einkaufen und war genauso untreu wie Fabian 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das Specialized trikto finde ich ja sowas von hässlich


----------



## Marius (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo,
ich suche eine Federgabel, für 200-300€.
Möglichst mit Luftsysdem, denn ich bin relativ leicht (51kg).
Zur zeit habe ich eine Suntour XC 60, die leider sogutwie garnicht(!) einfedert!
Gedacht habe ich eine Rock Shox Repa oder die.
Achja die gabel sollte noch für V-Brakes geeignet sein. 


MfG Marius


----------



## Fabian (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Würde die R7 nehmen,als Canti version.

Ich persönlich habe sie auch der Reba vorgezogen.
Die Reba ist zwar eine gute Gabel,jedoch ist die R7 nochmal was leichter und vorallem günstiger.

Denk dran dir eine Federgabelpumpe mitzubestellen.


----------



## Marius (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also passt die aus meinem Link oder?
es ist ja eine "Manitou R7 Elite Super Air Absolute Federgabel 100 mm weiss *Canti*/Disc"
Welche Pumpe nimmt man da am besten?

MfG

€: Aaaaha kann das sein, dass das "Canti" für die Aufname von V-Brakes steht?
@Fabian wie bist du zufrieden mit der Gabel?


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab grade gesehen, dass Bike was ich momentan in wirklich miserablen Zustand hier stehen habe ist wohl ein Giant ATX 970.
Von dem ist mir aber die Gabel geklaut wurden und der kompetente Fahrradhändler hat mir vor ein paar Jahren mal meine Deore Teile abgenommen und Aleva o.ä. ersetzt.
Lohnt es sich eventuell das Bike wieder aufzubauen, anstatt ein neues zu kaufen.
Also eigtl. ist nur noch der ATX 970 Rahmen vorhanden sonst nichts 
Krieg ich da für 400€ was besseres als ein Cube Aim ?

War Heute beim Fahrradhändler, da hatte er ein Specialized Rockhopper für 450€ im Angebot.
Ich denke auf 420€ kriege ich den bestimmt.

Wie ist denn so das Rockhopper ?


Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Antworten !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

JMF


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also wenn dein Händler kulant ist sollte er auf 410 runtergehen. Bzw 420 und du bekommst noch ein Schloss oder so dazu.


----------



## Fabian (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Marius:Ich bin sehr zufireden mit der Gabel

An was für ein Bike würde sie denn bei dir eingesetzt?


----------



## Marius (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würde sie an einem Cycle Wolf Big Food einsetzen.
Ich mache morgen mal Bilder von dem Bike.
Aber wo hast du deine Gabel gekauft?
Wie pflegst du sie?
Und welche Gabelpumpe hast du?


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal DIESEN Artikel von test.de an.
> 
> Für ein Bike bis 500€ neuwert lohnt sich kaum eine extra Fahrradversicherung.
> 
> ...


!!!ACHTUNG!!! Dies ist eine Warnung: Ab sosfort ist nichtraucher die fahrende hölle
*duck und weg*

ich habe heute vormittag für die freeride(4,90€) und die PCGHX(5,99€) nur 0,89€ bezahlt
In der Freeride habe ich einen schönen, guten und günstigen Frerider entdekt
das wäre was für antijur zuminest vom preis her.


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was hast du davon,du wolltest ja sowieso warten bis du PC und lappen hast,da sieht es wieder ganz anders aus.......


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Was hast du davon,du wolltest ja sowieso warten bis du PC und lappen hast,da sieht es wieder ganz anders aus.......


das mit dem fr war ja auch eher auch antijur bezogen


----------



## L0cke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> In der Freeride habe ich einen schönen, guten und günstigen Frerider entdekt



scheinbar haben wir einen neuen experten, ausgebildet mit unkenntnis von der genauen materie freeride und deren anforderungen, sowie antijurs strecken


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> scheinbar haben wir einen neuen experten, ausgebildet mit unkenntnis von der genauen materie freeride und deren anforderungen, sowie antijur strecken


jo
ich merke, ich mache mich mal wieder unbeliebt
also dann, am besten halte ich mal meinen sabbel, bis mir irgendjemand eine reinhaut


----------



## Antijur (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hmm also doch nix für mich

gut die strecke ist schon nen bissel ruppig.
YouTube - Paddy shreds Bad-Wildbad Downhill-Track

hier hab mal nen video des erstbeste wo ich gefunden hab.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na da haben sich zwei gefunden...


ich war grade mal wieder in den Sohlener Bergen unterwegs. Hab endlich mal die richtigen strecken gewunden und das geht da richtig ab! 
Nur war es mal wieder weit über dem Grenzbereich meines Reifens... 
So schlitterte ich also mehr die Trails herunter als dass ich fuhr...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

WIe heißt der Freerider von dem du sprichst Bloemi?


----------



## Antijur (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also nicht das du des falsch verstehst des auf dem video bin nicht ich werde da nächste Woche mal wieder hin fahren hab aber auch keine Kamera mit der ich ein video drehen würde.
Hab des nur mal schnell ausgewählt damit ihr die Strecke einigermaßen seht


Mfg Antijur


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Antijur:Sieht so aus als hättet ihr echt nette Trails bei euch

Bin gerade von einer 30km "Tour" wiedergekommen,die R7 ist jetzt sehr gut eingestellt einfach nur (sorry für den Ausdruck) GEIL


----------



## Antijur (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Fabian ja die Trails gehen schon


----------



## L0cke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

schlagt euch diese young talent teil aus dem kopf, das ist nichts, ich erklär euch nachher wenn ich zeit habe auch warum, dieses teil ist einfach gift für die bikebranche und noch viel mehr.


----------



## Oliver (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nachdem mir mein Bike vor 2 Wochen geklaut wurde, muss asap ein neues her. Hat irgendwer einen Geheimtipp bis etwa 800 Euro?

Mit dem Rockrider 6.3, das ich vorher hatte, war ich eigentlich total zufrieden für meine Ansprüche. Wenn es nochmal geklaut wird, hält sich der Verlust auch in Grenzen.

Link:
Decathlon - Radsport MTB B'TWIN - Rockrider 6.3 B'TWIN - : Mit diesem Fully geht's ber Stock und Stein!

Stadler hat aktuell einige gute Angebote, die ich mir demnächst mal ansehen werde.


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenns in Fully sein soll, sind die beiden villeicht etwas....

jehlebikes.de: WHEELER Hornet 50

jehlebikes.de: BERGAMONT Evolve 4.8

Generell ist von Fullys unter 1000€ abzuraten.

Für etwas mehr dann dass hier:

jehlebikes.de: BERGAMONT Evolve 5.9

jehlebikes.de: HAIBIKE Hai Edition RX weiss

Aber das sollen nur beispiele sein....., bevor sich jetzt wieder jemand negativ äussert.

MFG


----------



## Oliver (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Muss kein Fully sein, sollte aber nicht zu schwer sein und ne vernünftige Schaltung haben. Ich liebe Rapidfire, aber ide kann ich auch noch nachrüsten.

Wenn es nur 500 Euro kostet, dann hab ich auch nix dagegen ^^

Ich kann nur teilweise mit den Bezeichnungen nix mehr anfangen. Vor 10 Jahren war das noch einfachter mit XT, XTR etc pp.

Ein Beispiel:
Haibike Pressure MTB Fahrrad 2009 vom Fahrrad Profi, Profirad AG - Onlineshop für Fahrräder und Fahrradzubehör. Ein Fully für die Ansprüche richtiger Biker zu konstruieren, ist immer eine Herausvorderung aber dies dann noch


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das ist gut:
Cube LTD Comp Disc MTB Hardtail 2009 mit RockShox Tora SL Gabel
 die billigere Alternative:
jehlebikes.de: TREK 6300 D

Kann man in Nürnberg biken? Wenn nicht würde ich ein CrossCountry Rad nehmen, wenn du mehr Asphalt fährst als Wald.


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei dem Haibike von Olli sind Bremsen , Schaltung, Gabel und Dämpfer nicht so pralle.
Die Shimano SLX schaltung kommt gleich nach ner XT und ist somit nicht schlecht.

Fahrrad sachen sind wie Hardware, man kann nicht über alles Bescheid wissen...

MFG


----------



## Oliver (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Cube sieht ja mal verschärft aus. Die Beschreibung hört sich auch gut an. Welche Rahmengröße brauche ich bhei 172 cm Körpergröße? Von dem Rockrider hatte ich das M, weil L viel zu groß war, aber keine Ahnung, was das in Zoll oder Zentimeter hat.


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich mit 1,82m habe einen 22" Rahmen. Ich denke für dich wird ein 20" Rahmen angemessen sein. Fahre aber vorher Probe.


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich denke du brauchst 16" oder 18".


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal eine ganz andere Frage, möchtest du im Geschäft kaufen oder online? 

Falls online kein Problem ist ist das hier vllt. interessant für dich.

RADON BikesZR Team 6.0


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die teile sind für den Prewis aber sehr hochwertig.


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Olli du könntest es auch so machen wie Fabi, einfach ein Acid kaufen und eine Marzocchi R7 dran machen. Das Acid gibt es nämlich in dem Cube Sonderlack: weiß ,blau
Cube Acid MTB Hardtail 2009 mit RockShox Dart 3 Gabel 
+
Gabel (Link kommt noch)


----------



## Oliver (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn ich weiß, welche Größe ich brauche, bestelle ich auch gerne online. Danke für den Tipp mit Radon!  Mein aktueller Favorit ist das hier:
RADON BikesZR Team 7.0

Mal sehen, ob ich in absehbarer Zukunft so viel Geld locker machen kann..


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also wenn würde ich auch das 7.0er nehmen die Oro's sind einfahc der Hammer, ich hab die auch am Cube. Da kann man auch mit 2 Fingern bremsen


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei dem Radon kannst du glaub ich nix falsch machen, das Teil hast du dann auch ein ewig.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß, welche Größe ich brauche, bestelle ich auch gerne online. Danke für den Tipp mit Radon!  Mein aktueller Favorit ist das hier:
> RADON BikesZR Team 7.0
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ich in absehbarer Zukunft so viel Geld locker machen kann..



Unter dem Preis, das Symbol in der Mitte. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, hab vorhin mal frische Sachen für mein Bike geordert:

- Acros Griffe 
- Reset Steuersatz
- Sattelklemme
- Pedale

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne ordentliche schwarze H2 Kurbel. Ich denke da an die Saint....

Und für die Werkstatt muss auch noch was her:

- Drehmomentschlüssel


----------



## Fabian (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Olli:Mit dem Radon biste gut dran,ich fahre mit 1,75/6 einen 18" Rahmen und finde er passt sehr gut.
Wenn das Budget nicht passt,kannste ja mal was deiner Hardware loswerden


Ach ja,also mit einem Finger bremsen ist doch kein Problem,dank hydraulischer Scheibenbremse

@Overkill_Ka: Die R7 ist von Manitou


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> WIe heißt der Freerider von dem du sprichst Bloemi?


Siehe LOckes Post YT Industries Tues



L0cke schrieb:


> schlagt euch diese young talent teil aus dem kopf, das ist nichts, ich erklär euch nachher wenn ich zeit habe auch warum, dieses teil ist einfach gift für die bikebranche und noch viel mehr.


es ist später als nachher, also warum nicht?
das interresiert mich jetzt echt mal.
warum, dazu später.

@Olli: welch eine freude, dich hier zu sehen
auch gut ist das cube LTD Team(habe es ja selbst)
allerdings wirste das wahrscheinlich fast nirgends mehr bekommen. besonders 20" ist vergriffen.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja Fabi, hab ich eben gesehen


----------



## Fabian (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloem:Woher willst du das jetzt schon weider wissen?War letztens noch ein einem etwas größeren Bike Shop,da standen noch massig davon rum,in allen Farben und Rahmenhöhen.Nur weil dein Händler eventuell Lieferschwierigkeiten hat heißt es nicht das es allen so ergeht.......


----------



## rabensang (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Vor allem 20" brauchen nur riesige Menschen.....


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Vor allem 20" brauchen nur riesige Menschen.....



Ich brauch sogar 22"


----------



## rabensang (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du bist geschätzte 2,10 m, oder


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich brauch sogar 22"



Ich dachte das wär nen MTB Thread und kein Bildschirm Fred


----------



## Antijur (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wenn du auf deinen Bildschirm nen sattel schraubst und darauf rumfährst ist es wohl nen Bildschirm Fred


----------



## Oliver (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Radon-Bike hat's mir angetan. Das brauche ich wohl asap. Werde am Wochenende mal Hardware zum Verkaufen zusammensuchen  Wollte den bestand ohnehin etwas dezimieren, damit ich etwas mehr Platz in meiner Bude habe.


----------



## rabensang (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dann können wir ja mal ne Community Fahrrad Tour machen.......


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Du bist geschätzte 2,10 m, oder



Ne 1,95m


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja mal ne Community Fahrrad Tour machen.......


Den Vorschlag gab es schon mal.

Ich mache jetzt eine Woche Urlaub in Holland. Schade, dass es da keine Trails gibt, nur ödes Flachland.
Nach diesem Urlaub gucke ich, dass ich nie wieder mit meinem Eltern weg fahre.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das Radon-Bike hat's mir angetan. Das brauche ich wohl asap. Werde am Wochenende mal Hardware zum Verkaufen zusammensuchen  Wollte den bestand ohnehin etwas dezimieren, damit ich etwas mehr Platz in meiner Bude habe.




Zwei Dumme, ein Vorhaben 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag gab es schon mal.




ne das war mehr ein Biker Treff mit anschließender Tour. 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das Radon-Bike hat's mir angetan. Das brauche ich wohl asap. Werde am Wochenende mal Hardware zum Verkaufen zusammensuchen  Wollte den bestand ohnehin etwas dezimieren, damit ich etwas mehr Platz in meiner Bude habe.



Gute Wahl 

Das einzige, was ich an deiner Stelle ändern würde, sind die Reifen. Du kannst ja bei der Bestellung mit dem Händler/Versand reden. Die kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen, diese Teile. Die Pannenanfälligkeit ist verdammt hoch und der Grip bei Nässe sehr gering.

MFg


----------



## Fabian (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Olli:Gute Entscheidung,da wirste einiges an Spaß mit haben


----------



## L0cke (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Oliver, das Radon mag vom Preis und Leistung her gut sein, aber wehe es ist mal was defekt, dann darfst mal versuchen den "Service" von Radon in Anspruch zu nehmen, der ist dann nämlich unter aller Sau, mit einem Bike von Cube würdest du so was umgehen, da gibt es Händler an jeder Ecke, würde mir  ein Cube Acid kaufen, eine Manitou R7 und XT Trigger reinbauen (lassen),(kann ich notfalls alles organisieren und machen *g*) und du hättest ein sehr gutes Bike, Federperfomance ist auf jeden Fall dann über dem der Gabel vom Radon.


@ der der mit einer Oro zwei Finger braucht, wieso zwei Finger, mit der Bremse bremst man mit 1 oO , hab ich un Port du Soleil was bei der K18 was falsch gemacht das ich immer nur einen Finger gebraucht habe? , würde mal anch dem Belägen gucken/lassen, könnt seind as die fertig sind,anderer Problemauslöser könntena uch verdreckte Scheibe sien, anschleifen mit ca 200-500er Schleifpapier kann helfen :wink:



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> es ist später als nachher, also warum nicht?
> das interresiert mich jetzt echt mal.
> warum, dazu später.



Dieses Bike dient zu allererst die Seite Sponsoree.com bekannter zu machen, hier wird einem etwas versprochen, was sich zwar im ersten Moment logisch anhört, aber wenn man genauer hinschaut überhaupt nicht funst, dem Betreiber geht es mit der Seite nur darum sich die Taschen zu füllen.
Nächster Punkt, dadurch das die Bikes so günstig angeboten werden, wird der anschein Erweckt das die Einzelteile auch P/L-Klanner sind, sind sie aber nciht, hier wird etwas verkauft was sein Geld nciht wert ist.
Nächster Punkt, mit diesem Bike wird der Markt angegriffen, und das nicht zu knapp, hier wird ein Bike verkauft, zu einem Preis, den Hibike, Bikemailorder und Fun Corner, welche alle "Ersteinkäufer/Direkteinkäufer" in Dt sind noch nicht mal /gerade so zum EK Preis realisieren können, aber da darf man kein inovatives Bike erwarten...
Wo wir grad dabei sind Kostenreduzierung heißt in der Bikebranche Innovationsreduzierung, den Entwicklungen kosten nen riesen Haufen Geld, und mit zu kleinen Gewinnmargen ist dies nicht zu realisieren.
Un zu guter letzt, das Bike, ich bins vor kurzem gefahren, habe da einen getroffen, und habe gefragt ob ich es denn mal fahren kann:  der Hinterbau ist so was von *******, am Anfang hart, in der Mitte sau weich, und am Ende wieder sauhart, dazu gesellt sich noch Bremsstempeln sowei Frontlastigkeit, alles im allem macht das für mich kein schönes und angenehmes Bike aus.


----------



## rabensang (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Cube Service ist stellenweise aber auch sehr bedürftig.....


----------



## Oliver (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn was defekt ist und ich es nicht selbst reparieren kann, dann fahre ich zum Fahradhändler meines Vertrauens und lasse das machen. Das hat die letzten 15 jahre bereits sehr gut funktioniert. 

Also du meinst dieses hier? Cube Acid MTB Hardtail 2009 mit RockShox Dart 3 Gabel

Wie teuer wird der Umbau etwa sein?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gabel wechseln kannst auch du Olli! Das ist echt easy wenn du 2x2m platz hast.
Die R7 kostet noch mal um die 300€. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Oliver (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, Gabel wechseln ist kein Problem. Wenn ich für die "alte" Gabel keine Kohle bekomme, wird mir die Geschichte aber fast schon zu teuer. Wenn ich irgendwann glaube, was besseres zu brauchen, dann bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt 3.000 Euro auszugeben, aber für die nächsten 2 Jahre sollte mir was kleineres wie das Radon reichen 

Das wird mit Abstand das beste Rad sein, dass ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Fabian (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also die Gabel loswerden ist schwierig,wie ich selber festgestellt habe


----------



## Oliver (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dachte ich mir, weshalb ich immer noch das Radon favorisiere.


----------



## nasserpudel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat einer von euch vllt noch billig einen XT Umwerfer oder ähnliches abzugeben?
vllt auch noch Kurbeln und Schaltwerk, wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## L0cke (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hu, das Acid ist aber teuer geworden  , hatte noch die Winterpreise vom März im Kopf, da hät ich das für knapp unter 500 Euro bekommen können, nun ist ja Sommer...,da lohnt sich der Mehraufwand derzeit nicht ein Acid zu kaufen und ne R7 reinzumachen. 
So was passiert, wenn mans ich die letzten Monate nur mit Enduros und Freeridern beschäftigt hat....



rabensang schrieb:


> Der Cube Service ist stellenweise aber auch sehr bedürftig.....



mhh, kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Der Cube Service ist stellenweise aber auch sehr bedürftig.....



kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein Händler war bei meinem Pedal, dass ich selber geschrottet habe sehr kulant und hat es mir kostenfrei ersetzt.

Hab schließlich 950Euronen bei ihm gelassen, als ichd as Rad gekauft habe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloem:Woher willst du das jetzt schon weider wissen?War letztens noch ein einem etwas größeren Bike Shop,da standen noch massig davon rum,in allen Farben und Rahmenhöhen.Nur weil dein Händler eventuell Lieferschwierigkeiten hat heißt es nicht das es allen so ergeht.......


Ich habe da meinen händler und die 4 oder 5 in hamburg.
alle hatten in 20" nur noch wenige da 
Und ich finde, das 5-6 händler doch schon einiges aussagen
oder hier im norden bekommen die einfach weniger räder



rabensang schrieb:


> Vor allem 20" brauchen nur riesige Menschen.....



Ich bin 1,78m und brauche 20" 
SO ab 1,9m sollte man dann doch schon 22"
ich finde, das ich mit 1,78 net riesig bin und bin laut meiner rechnung gannz knapp über 20" was ich brauche

@overkill_ka: richtig, der service ist gut.
mir hat einer erzählzt, dass ein bekannter bei nem cube das es nichtmehr gab/gibt nen rahmenbruch hatte und trotz eines fahrfehlers in form eines bikepark besuches, wo für das bike net war, hat cube tolleriert und einen noch vorhandenen rahmen geschickt.
das nen ich service. ne marke wie cube könnte sich schlechten service gar nicht leisten, was das für den ruf bedeuten würde


----------



## L0cke (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloemfontein,was hast du für eine Vorbaulänge?


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> @Bloemfontein,was hast du für eine Vorbaulänge?


ich sag dir das gleich in unserem PC gesräch, ok
ich gehe mal kurz gucken und haare waschen


----------



## L0cke (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kay, mal wieder ein Bild für den Fred  , zwar schon ein paar Wochen alt, aber..., nun den schaut es euch an

p.s., man beachte die Staubwolke XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat in seiner kompletten länge 16cm der gute vorbau 
staubwolke?! meinst du das kleine wölkchen hoch in der luft über ihm?


----------



## nasserpudel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nein er meint wahrscheinlich die staubwolke hinter ihm.
Macht es einen sehr großen unterschied ob ich ein Deore Schaltwerk oder ein XT schaltwerk verbaue?
habe im moment eine Deore welche eigtl ganz gut schaltet, da würde sich ja eine XT weniger Lohnen?

Und einen schönen kleinen Rucksack fürs Biken suche ich auch noch mit ca. 16litern fassungsvermögen.


----------



## rabensang (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Cube Service hängt wahrscheinlich auch mit den Händlern, die das ganze Vertreiben zusammen. Trotzdem ist der Cube Service nicht schlecht, es gibt aber einige die etwas besser sind.

MFG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Und einen schönen kleinen Rucksack fürs Biken suche ich auch noch mit ca. 16litern fassungsvermögen.



mal sehen wie oft ich den noch empfehle 

Dakine NOMAD


Damit es nicht zu eintönig wird:
Dakine DRAFTER
Dakine AMP


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

danke, ich denke ich werde mir den Nomad zulegen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab ich auch. Der ist einfach geil! für Tagestouren völlig ausreichend.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Nasserpudel:Ich hätte evt bald eine Deore Kurbel icl. Lager abzugeben

@bloemfontain:Was glaubst du denn wieviele Räder die sich in die Verkaufsräume stellen?
Was hätten sie davon wenn sie x mal das selbe rad in der selben größe nebeneinander stehen hätten,
da steht noch einiges in Bikekarton und wartet.....
Ich fahre mit 1,76 den 18" Rahmen und finde der passt perfekt.....


----------



## nasserpudel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

eine Deore hab ich selber auch noch....Wenn dan sollte es schon eine XT sein.


----------



## L0cke (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hat in seiner kompletten länge 16cm der gute vorbau
> staubwolke?! meinst du das kleine wölkchen hoch in der luft über ihm?



da hat einer Falsch gemessen, wird ein 10er Vorbau sein, das Bike ist mit diesem Vorbau  so etwas lang für dich.

Generell kann man rechnen :

18er Rahmen + 5 cm Vorbau 170cm - 175cm Körpergröße
18er Rahmen + 10 cm Vorbau 175cm - 180cm Körpergröße
20er Rahmen + 5 cm Vorbau 180cm - 185cm Körpergröße
20er Rahmen + 10 cm Vorbau 185cm - 190cm Körpergröße
22er Rahmen + 5 cm Vorbau 190cm - 195cm Körpergröße
22er Rahmen + 5 cm Vorbau 185cm - 200cm Körpergröße

Abweichungen kann es geben wenn man jetzt einen besonders langen Oberkörper bzw Beine hat oder auch das Bike für einen anderen Einsazgebiet genutzt wird.



nasserpudel schrieb:


> nein er meint wahrscheinlich die staubwolke hinter ihm.



jup, bin übrigens nicht ich auf dem Bild, ich bin nur der hinter der Cam.




nasserpudel schrieb:


> Macht es einen sehr großen unterschied ob ich ein Deore Schaltwerk oder ein XT schaltwerk verbaue?
> habe im moment eine Deore welche eigtl ganz gut schaltet, da würde sich ja eine XT weniger Lohnen?
> 
> XT-Trigger lohnen sich zunächste mehr, dann kann man über ein besseres schaltwerk anchdenken
> ...


----------



## nasserpudel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab bei meinem GT avalanche 3.0 Disc 2009 eine XL ist das 22"?


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> da hat einer Falsch gemessen, wird ein 10er Vorbau sein, das Bike ist mit diesem Vorbau  so etwas lang für dich.
> 
> Generell kann man rechnen :
> 
> ...



das ist ein 10er, haste recht. mann misst also zwischen lenker und dingsdabumsda
naja, ob meine beine lang sind, kp. eine meinte das mal.
das mit dem einsatzbegiet ist sone sache. eigentlich ist das bei mir hier alles nischt anderes als CC.

vorhin ne gut 30km tour gemacht. zum meisten teil erkunden.
morgen fahre ich nem anderen wieder


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also wenn ich einen Rucksack in dem Preisbereich kaufen würde, dann bitte gleich den Deuter Razor für 98Euro mit integriertem Rückenprotektor.Ist zwar kein 100%tiger Bikerrucksack, aber ich finde ihn fürs Radeln auch sehr gut.

Evtl kommt der Deuter Attack , ebenfalls mit Protektor, in Frage. Hat nur 7 Liter Fassungsvermögen, es gibt dafür viele Gurte um außen Sachen festzuschnallen


----------



## nasserpudel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich weiß noch nicht ganz ob ich den Nomad kaufe.
ich suche nochmal etwas was ein wenig preiswerter ist...wenn sich da nix passendes findet dan wird es wohl der Nomad.


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Reichen dir auch +7L? Also 7Liter Innenfach und dann noch draußn ordentlich Platz zum draufpacken?


----------



## nasserpudel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Reichen dir auch +7L? Also 7Liter Innenfach und dann noch draußn ordentlich Platz zum draufpacken?




Wahrscheinlich schon brauch ja nur ne flasche zu trinken und paar snacks.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich schon brauch ja nur ne flasche zu trinken und paar snacks.



Dann würde ich dir zum Deuter Attack raten. Mein Kollege mit dem ich immer fahre hat den und das ist ein super Teil! Preis ist relativ moderat, mit 85euro incl.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich treffe mich heute nachmitag mit 2 anderen zum biken und imtnehmen werde ich 2,5liter trinken(2x1l und 1x0,5) sowie 2Äpfel, 2Corneys und 2karten und geld natürlich auch.
alles das habe ich immer ein meinem Rucksack
wenn du den helm gerade nicht tragen willst, kannste ihn draußen ranmachen und die netze aussen sind auch noch praktisch


----------



## Oliver (1. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich werfe mal einen Link in die Runde:
Stealth Electric Bikes | Bikes on Steroids | Springvale VIC


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hmm, also von Elektrofahrrädern halte ich persöhnlich nicht so viel. Dann lieber das Geld was die Hersteler für Motor/Akku verlangen in besseren Rahmen, Antrieb, usw stecken. Da hat man dann mehr von.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal einen Link in die Runde:
> Stealth Electric Bikes | Bikes on Steroids | Springvale VIC



Kranker scheiss, das Stealth Electric Bike

Edit:
Ich bin übrigends von meiner Tour heute zurück. Wir sind 80km gefahren, in 4h26min. Schnitt lag bei 18,6km/h. Ich muss sagen wir sind mehr bergauf als ab gefahren, so kam es mir vor 
Zählt man eigentlich zu den Höhenmetern nur Bergauffahren? oder auch bergab?
Im Anhang mal die Karte mit der Route , die wir heut geradelt sind. Und 2 Bilder, die Landschaft war herrlich.


----------



## nasserpudel (1. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so hab jetzt den reisverschluss meines alten dakine rucksacks wieder nähen können...jetzt brauch ich keinen mehr.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So erster Tag im Harz ist rum. und ich freu mich mal wieder über meine Reifen... 
Mal sehen vllt. mach ich für euch morgen noch ein paar Foto's, aber nur mit dem Handy, ich will nicht die Cam mitnehmen im Trikot.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (2. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier ist ja richtig tote Hose.


Ich bin ab morgen erst mal 2Wochen im Zeltlager


----------



## Antijur (2. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ist auch net bin jetzt erstmal 3 wochen alleine daheim


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal einen Link in die Runde:
> Stealth Electric Bikes | Bikes on Steroids | Springvale VIC


echte biker treten selbst und lassen sich net kutschieren

samstag hat echt voll spaß gemacht. nen paar neue Trails kennen gelernt undsprungtechnik verbessert

Ich habe mal ne Frage, ich brauche fürs biken Handschuhe und nen Shirt.
Bei handschuhen hate ich an Roeckl Solar Long gedacht oder an die Specialized BG Ridge, bei waren in der Bike mit sehr gut bewertet worden.
zu welchem paar würdet ihr raten? alternativen sind erwünscht.
beim shirt hatte ich so an an Fox HC Jersey, O'Neal "Trasher" Jersex oder Adidas "Supernova Longsleeve-T" gedacht. hier gilt die selbe frage wie bei den handschuhen.
das alles sollte nicht zu teuer sein. jeweils bei so ~40€
danke für tipps.


----------



## Fabian (3. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Als Handschuh ist der SIXSIX One Raji zu empfehlen,das FOX HC hab ich schon bestellt,mal sehen wie es dann in wirklichkeit aussieht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Als Handschuh ist der SIXSIX One Raji zu empfehlen,das FOX HC hab ich schon bestellt,mal sehen wie es dann in wirklichkeit aussieht.


danke
sind die 661's gut belüftet? oder eher nen schweißtreiber?
ich gucke mich gerade um.

EDIT:
die SixSixOnes sehen gut aus und sind günstig, leider net bei H&S in schwarz verfügbar

was haltet ihr von denen hier: LINK anklicken

EDITHE:
mal kurz bei Amazon gewesen, weil meine familie das als geburtstags geschenk wohl am ehesten das bestellt
screenshot ist angehängt


----------



## L0cke (3. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also das e-bike, da sag ich mal ziel verfehlt, fürn park ist es wie auch für lokale freeride- und dh-tracks nichts, da für lift zu schwer bzw zu unwendig, lieber gleich nen quantia  darf man auch mit auf die straße, hat mehr federweg und fährt sich geil  , fahr gerne mit usnerem ^^.


----------



## Oliver (3. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Joar, 9.000 Schleifen für ein "kleines" E-Bike ist schon heftig. Für den Preis bekommt man schon ne Maschine der gehobenen Mittelklasse mit Verbrennungsmotor =/


----------



## L0cke (4. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, jemand muss immer den ersten schritt machen, mein vater und mein onkel haben es getan und bereuen es nicht ein so teures e-bike gekauft zu haben, und ich muss sagen es macht nen heiden spaß, damit kannst du sachen machen die ich selbst auf meiner getunten und für stunts umgebauten etz nicht machen kann und auch sonst kann man damit genausoviel spaß haben wie mit ner straßenmaschiene bzw crosser, fährt zwar nur  100, aber ihre stärken liegen wo anders ....

aber in einer Sache kann das Quantya und alle anderen E-Bikes wahrscheinlich nicht aufholen :

Yamaha XJR 1300 getunt auf 150PS, hoffe ihr habt nen dicken Subwoofer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oHkU_gY-1lw&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oHkU_gY-1lw&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Antijur (4. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOfBMRKLCCA
wie binde ich videos ein

also wenns nur um sound geht finde ich das hier viel besser hat zwar nix mit bikes zu tun aber naja egal


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich war gestern mit meinem Cousin Biken, leider brauchte der nach rund 40km schon nen ausgewachsenes Sauerstoffzelt . Heute kann er sich vor Muskelkater kaum bewegen .


----------



## Fabian (4. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Artijur: Der blubbert ja wie nen Schiffsmotor.....

BBT:@NFSgame:Naja wenn du ihn umherscheuchst ohne das er Trainiert ist passiert das schonmal


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (4. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So ich hab am Sonntag das erste mal seit Jahren eine kleine Tour gemacht und bin nach 20 Kilometern wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen 

Daher geht jetzt mein altes Bike in Rente und dank der einen oder anderen positiven Empfehlung habe ich mir grade das Cube Aim Black n White bestellt.

Das sollte in 4-6 Tagen ankommen 

Gibt es von eurer Seite noch irgendwelche Empfehlungen was man an Zubehör benötigt, bzw. was gekauft werden sollte.
Habt ihr ein Tipp bezüglich Fahrradschlossangeboten ?
Ich habe hier noch ein Selbstbau "100cm 8mm Stahlkette mit Abus Diskusschloss" rumliegen, aber für das Bike wäre ein neues Schloss nicht schlecht.
Was könnt ihr denn so bis 40€ empfehlen?

Habe mich bezüglich der Versicherung mal schlau gemacht und bei mir ist das Bike mit in der Hausrat drinnen. 

Mfg

JMF


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@LOcke: weißt du, welche SIxSixOne's das auf Seite 67 der Freeride sind?
Ich finde, die sehen den Raji doch sehr ähnlich.

@nfsgame: ich muss mit meinen 2kumpels aus meiner straße auch irgendwie immer alle 10.15min. ne kleine pause machen, weil die zu faul sind wsa zu trinken einzupacken und total faul sind.
sie halten den tag/nachmittag zwar immer durch, aber die keuchan doch manchmal ganz schön dolle

@fabian: guck mal auf die vorherige seite, da habe ich noch ne frage gestellt 



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> So ich hab am Sonntag das erste mal seit Jahren eine kleine Tour gemacht und bin nach 20 Kilometern wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen
> 
> Daher geht jetzt mein altes Bike in Rente und dank der einen oder anderen positiven Empfehlung habe ich mir grade das Cube Aim Black n White bestellt.
> 
> ...


ich wünsche viel spaß 
Handschuhesolltest dir holen  wenn du gelände fährts, bekommste des öfteren mal blasen, die ohne handschuhe dann höllisch wehtuen, also am besten gleich vermeiden.


----------



## Fabian (4. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Raji sollen recht dünn und luftig sein,zu den anderen kann ich dir nix sagen,ich persönlich fahre ja die Dirtpaw.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So damit ihr euch nicht von mir vernachlässigt fühlt, hab ich mal ein paar Bilder für euch. 

Anfahrt bis hier rund 7km über Baustellenstrecken (fühlte mich wie im Dirtpark ) und eine noch im bau befindliche Autobahn. Man haben die Bauarbeiter doof geguckt als ich einfach über die Autobahn an denen vorbei bin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So oder so ähnlich sah ein Großteil der Waldautobahn aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Blick nach rechts 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nichtraucher, wie nett von dir, uns mal ein paar bildchen zu zeigen
irgendwie habe ich ds gefühl der halbe MTB-Fred ist weg

@fabin: dirtpaw?! bei sixsixone gibts die nichtmal auf er website  
was hälste von den Comp? die sehen auch gut aus und sind günstig(bei H&S vorallem auch in schwarz zu haben) 

warum hat H&S die HC Jersey von Fox CLothing eigentlich net?-.-


----------



## roadgecko (5. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

In Sachen Handschuhe würde ich sagen, tun es ein paar vernünftige und bequeme Griffe auch. Ich habe nach 50km touren keine Blasen an den Händen.

Zum Schloß: Bis 40 € kann eigentlich alles mit dem Bolzenschneider geknackt werden. Hol dir fürn 12er das Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad hier und stell das Bike nach möglichkeit an Öffentlichen und gut einsehbahren Plätzen ab (natürlich nicht wenn du zuhause bist ).


----------



## nasserpudel (5. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So ich hab vor mir die _[URL="http://www.yatego.com/zweirad-linss/p,45d6cc672f380,41ef67195638a6_0,suntour-epicon-rld-26-1-1-8-weiss"]Suntour Epicon _[/URL]zu kaufen hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit dieser Gabel...?

Ich würde sie ausschließlich für XC nutzen...sind schon ab und an paar härtere Trails dabei...

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage wie ich jetzt noch die restlichen 100€ dafür auftreibe...


----------



## L0cke (5. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ nichtraucher91, wie ist es so mitm radl bzw trailen da wo du bist?

@ Bloem, ich guck mal nach , habe die zeitschrift aber grad leider nicht zur hand 

@ Roadgecko, dicke Griffe bringen es nicht alleine, Handschuhe habens hcon ihre berechtigung , die Vorteile will ich nicht dauernd aufzählen.

@ nasserpudel, finger weg von der Gabel


so, habe eben einen Teil meiner Leuchten fotografiert, hoffe ich finde den Rest auch mal, sind irgendwie verschwunden beim Schränke umräumen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (5. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Fahrrad im Rally-Style? 

Mein Fahrrad wurde mir geklaut, das mit obigem Schluss gesichert war. Deshalb würde ich mir eher sowas zulegen: Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad

Bin auch schon nach GPS-Sendern am Suchen, da gibt's einige zur Haustürüberwachung. Wer mein nächstes Fahrrad klaut, bekommt nämlich massive Probleme ^^


----------



## nasserpudel (5. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

L0cke wieso finger weg von der Epicon?


----------



## Fabian (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@bloem: Die Dirtpaw sind ja auch von Fox,da kannste lange bei sixsixone suchen


----------



## Las_Bushus (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

zum Thema Schloss finde ich die Regel, ein zehntel des Radwertes, als grobe Richtlinie nicht verkehrt.
Und man sollte auch möglichst alles anschließen -.- ab einem gewissen Fahrradwert, werden auch schonmal Einzelteile abgeschraubt und geklaut -.-
Auch das anschließen im eigenen Keller ist recht hilfreich (wenn schon nicht vor dem Einbrecher, dann zumindest gegenüber der Versicherung)


----------



## Oliver (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn alles klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann kann ich nächste Woche die Order für das Radon platzieren  Bis zur Auslieferung vergeht ja nochmal etwas an Zeit =/ Deshalb bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich es vor oder nach meinem Umzug Mitte September bestellen soll.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin grade auf der Suche nach einer Fahrradpumpe 
Da gibts 3  Ventilarten.
Was für eine Ventilart haben denn die Cube Bikes ?


----------



## HollomaN (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Was für eine Ventilart haben denn die Cube Bikes ?


kommt drauf an was für ein modell und welcher schlauchtyp drin ist.

entweder ein Schrader-Ventil (sowie die pkw's)
oder ein Sclaverand-Ventil (auch französisches Ventil genannt).


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Leider weiß ich nicht, was für Ventile im AIM drinnen sind.
Der Reifen ist ein Schwalbe Smart Sam.
Die Sclaverand scheinen für Rennräder zu sein?
Sieht nach nem Schrader aus oder?


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sollt eiegnedlich nen Schrader sein.

Ich geh gleich mal Biken, das wetter muss man ausnutzen, zumal ich heute ja nicht von meinem Cousin ausgebremst werde. 50-60km sollten locker drinn sein.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na dann mal viel Spaß.
Das Wetter in Baden-Württemberg sieht perfekt zum biken aus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> @ nichtraucher91, wie ist es so mitm radl bzw trailen da wo du bist?



Man muss suchen! Ich hab mir einige Wege schon zusammen gelegt, was dann je Runde etwa 11km macht und die fahren sich recht "chillig". Auch gut zum Training auf Zeit.
Extreme Abfahrten sind hier kaum drin, aber Berg hoch, Berg runter, Berg hoch, Berg runter, Berg hoch, Berg runter machen auch km und Hm  

Aber ich kenne bis jetzt auch nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des Gebietes. 

So jetzt rufen erst mal wieder die Sohlener Berge. die muss ich auch noch erkunden.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann kann ich nächste Woche die Order für das Radon platzieren  Bis zur Auslieferung vergeht ja nochmal etwas an Zeit =/ Deshalb bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich es vor oder nach meinem Umzug Mitte September bestellen soll.




Bist du nicht erst vor einer weile Umgezogen?????


----------



## roadgecko (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ *PCGH_Oliver Auch DAS Schloß bekommt man mit nem Bolzenschneider auf. Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht.

@ *L0cke nicht dicke, sondern bequeme Griffe  Achja ich heiße *r*oadgecko nicht *R*oadgecko 

@ nasserpudel Suntour ist naja nicht so toll. Kauf dir lieber sowas zb. (nur als BEISPIEL) http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=19551


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> @ nichtraucher91, wie ist es so mitm radl bzw trailen da wo du bist?
> 
> @ Bloem, ich guck mal nach , habe die zeitschrift aber grad leider nicht zur hand
> 
> ...


ich habe es schon herrausgefunde sind die 661 comp
und ich glaube ich nehme lieber die, als die raji, da sie erstens günstiger sind und 2. auch schon nen bissl besseren schutz bieten.
nette lampensammlung
da komm ich mit meiner einen billiglampe net an

  so, da mich sesfontain heute in der schule nach den sachen gefragt hat velinke ich mal die dinge, die aktuell an erster stelle neben der kamera für meinenb-day stehen.
661 Comp Schwarz
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,25" Performance Rear
Fox HC Shortsleeve Jersey Black/White

Vielleicht: Deuter Streamer 2l
so, das wars dann glaube ich

@Olli: da hat wohl jemand jemandem den krieg erklärt


----------



## Fabian (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@bleom:der fat albert ist ein wenig zu viel für ein CC Rad,der Nobby Nic wirds auch tun,bist ja bisher auch mit dem Racing Ralph gefahren^^


----------



## Oliver (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Bist du nicht erst vor einer weile Umgezogen?????



Ja, ich bin im Januar das letzte Mal umgezogen. Dieses Mal geht es aber etwas weiter weg. Mehr dazu später.


----------



## nasserpudel (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> @ nasserpudel Suntour ist naja nicht so toll. Kauf dir lieber sowas zb. (nur als BEISPIEL) Roseversand Shop MTB Rennrad Trekkingrad Versand Fahrrad



Also ich verstehe ja nicht was ihr alle für vorurteile gegenüber suntour habt....
Suntour hat nur so einen schlechten ruf da sie auch billige gabel für die baumarkträder etc produzieren aber in den höheren preisklassen brauchn sie sich vor rock shox und co nicht versteckn.....

Und die Epicon ist um Welten besser als die sinnlose Tora....
Da sieht man mal wieder das so einige leute vorurteile gegen Suntour haben.


----------



## madace (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich habe mein uralt-Mountainbike wieder reaktiviert  und mir auch einen neuen Fahrradcomputer (Core-i7 ... nein Spaß , einen normalen "Tacho") gekauft den ich später/morgen mal montieren will. Da muss man, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, die Reifengröße angeben.
Wie krieg ich die noch mal raus?

Ich bin so was von nicht mehr im Thema... 
Muss ich bald mal ändern. Hier sind ja bestimmt genug Fähige, die einem weiterhelfen können, bei Fragen, oooooder?


----------



## roadgecko (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe ja nicht was ihr alle für vorurteile gegenüber suntour habt....
> Suntour hat nur so einen schlechten ruf da sie auch billige gabel für die baumarkträder etc produzieren aber in den höheren preisklassen brauchn sie sich vor rock shox und co nicht versteckn.....
> 
> Und die Epicon ist um Welten besser als die sinnlose Tora....
> Da sieht man mal wieder das so einige leute vorurteile gegen Suntour haben.



Trotzdem, alleine für den Namen würd ich mich am Bike schämen xD


----------



## nasserpudel (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

steht ja nur Epicon und nicht Suntour xDD
und außerdem sieht die epicon in weiß ziemlich gut aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ medace stell dein fahrrad mit so hin das vorne dein Ventil genau auf dem Boden steht und mach dan einen strich mit nem stück kreide oder nem stock, dan schieb dein fahrrad soweit bis das ventil wieder genau senkrecht zum boden steht markiere diese stelle wieder.
Dan musst dus nur noch ausmessen und in milimetern in deinen fahrradcomputer eingeben....wenn du ein 26" laufrad hast dürfte irgendwas mit 2XXX rauskommen.


----------



## madace (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> (...) Dan musst dus nur noch ausmessen und in milimetern in deinen fahrradcomputer eingeben....wenn du ein 26" laufrad hast dürfte irgendwas mit 2XXX rauskommen.



Das habe ich vorhin gemacht (noch in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es so ging). Bei mir kam dann 2,03m (also 2030mm) raus - kann das sein? Ich bilde mir ja ein, ich habe ein altes 26" Mountainbike - die gab's damals glaube ich hauptsächlich (vor 15 Jahren). Aber die Anleitung spricht von Werten von (2026-2174). Ich habe doch nicht den kleinsten Reifen den es gibt??


----------



## nasserpudel (6. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das könnte schon möglich sein...
bei meinem 2Jahre altem Rad hatte ich sogar blos genau 2000...hat ja nix über das alter auszusagen.


----------



## Oliver (7. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Am Wochenende werde ich wohl das Radon bestellen. Bis es dann hier ist, dauert ja noch ne Weile und meine Visa-Karte wird ohnehin erst am Ende des Monats belastet ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @bleom:der fat albert ist ein wenig zu viel für ein CC Rad,der Nobby Nic wirds auch tun,bist ja bisher auch mit dem Racing Ralph gefahren^^


naja, alle CC-Reifen haben so dünne Karkassen. die des nn's sind vllt. nen mm dicker als die von RaR und RoR(seidenpapier). 
der fat albert hat, da er ein enduro reifen ist, einen viel besseren panneschutz(durschlag ist höher und durchtsichschutz auch) und ist zudem günstiger 
außerdem ist das ja immernoh meine entscheidung


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> außerdem ist das ja immernoh meine entscheidung



Nicht gleich zu aggressiv reagieren, das war schließlich auch nur eine Empfehlung von Fabian.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Nicht gleich zu aggressiv reagieren, das war schließlich auch nur eine Empfehlung von Fabian.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


war das aggresiv? 
wenn das aggressiv rüberkommt, entschuldige ich mich, das war einfach nur so gemeint 
ich habe nämlich auch noch ander leute als euch, mit denen ich darüber spreche, unter anderem einen, der etwas mehr ahnung hat als ich und auch freerided.


----------



## nasserpudel (7. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> und auch freerided.



Was hat Freeride jetzt mit CC zu tuhn?


----------



## L0cke (7. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich habe nämlich auch noch ander leute als euch, mit denen ich darüber spreche, unter anderem einen, der etwas mehr ahnung hat als ich und auch freerided.



mehr ahnung als du zu haben ist ja nicht schwer ^^  und das jemand freeride fährt ist auch kein kriterium dafür das man sich mit der ganzen materie bike auskennt.
habe da mal eine frage, wie viel druck fährst du in deinen reifen?


----------



## rabensang (8. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahre mit ca. 4 bar auf meinen Reifen. Durch den hohen Druck dehnt sich der reifen aus und hat somit noch mehr Volumen und Grip......
Dadurch wird auch die Felge bei Sprüngen nicht so strapaziert..... *ironie off*


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> mehr ahnung als du zu haben ist ja nicht schwer ^^  und das jemand freeride fährt ist auch kein kriterium dafür das man sich mit der ganzen materie bike auskennt.
> habe da mal eine frage, wie viel druck fährst du in deinen reifen?


ööhhmm
hinten habe ich atm wegen der stelle nicht mehr als 2bar druff, eher 1,5
vorne habe ich so ~2,5

der typ hat einiges an ahnung


----------



## nasserpudel (8. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hat der typ dir gesagt das du 2,5Bar draufhaun sollst?
Dan hat er definitiv KEINE AHNUNG!!


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ööhhmm
> hinten habe ich atm wegen der stelle nicht mehr als 2bar druff, eher 1,5
> vorne habe ich so ~2,5
> 
> der typ hat einiges an ahnung




Was für ein Bike fährst du jetzt? Sind da oder willst du da die Fat Alberts drauf machen??? 

In welchem zusammenhang fährst du zwischen 1,5 und 2,5 bar?


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> hat der typ dir gesagt das du 2,5Bar draufhaun sollst?
> Dan hat er definitiv KEINE AHNUNG!!


nein, das hat ernicht. so viel ist da druff gewesen vorn paar tagen, als ich es gemessen habe 
das mit der ahnung war an LOcke



rabensang schrieb:


> Was für ein Bike fährst du jetzt? Sind da oder willst du da die Fat Alberts drauf machen???
> 
> In welchem zusammenhang fährst du zwischen 1,5 und 2,5 bar?


Cube LTD Team 2009, vorne NN und hinten RaR.
Für hinten möchte ich mir nen Fat Albert holen.
hinten habe ich atm nie mehr als 2bar, eher 1,5 druff, wegen der stelle, von der ich schon mehrfach berichtet habe 
vorne fahre ich aktuell mit 2,5bar, so viel waren das am montag oder so 
ich müsste jetzt mesen gehen
wenn mir jetzt jemand sagen will, ich soll mehr druff machen: ich wiege erstens net viel und 2. macht man im gelände generell etwas weniger druff
ich will ja nun net jede wurzel spüren


----------



## Fabian (9. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bleom:Wenn du mal auf die Seitenwand deines Reifens schaust solltest du ablesen können wieviel Druck du mindestens drin haben musst.
Der liegt meines Wissens beim 2,25 er(korrigieren mich wenn ich falsch liege) bei 2 bar.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, ich weiß
allerdings beult sich bei 2bar die stelle trotz stück mantel recht weit aus, und ich will nicht provozieren, dass meinschlauch sich  an der stelle komplet kaputt scheuert


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab nicht ganz mitgekriegt was sich da ausbeult?? Der schlauch oder die Felge???

Im Fall des Schlauchs, würde ich mir für 5 Euro nen neuen kaufen und das Risiko vermeiden, den mantel oder die Felge zu beschädigen.

MFG


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da gibts ein Bild wo der Riss in der Karkasse des Mantels zu sehen ist, der mit einem Stück fremder Karkasse notdürftig geflickt ist.....


----------



## nasserpudel (9. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sag mal kein mir hier einer etwas näheres zur Rock Shox Tora sagen?

bin am überliegen diese zu kaufen..aber noch nicht so richtig von der Gabel überzeugt.


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Gabel kannste vergessen. Einmal im winter gefahren, löst sich die Beschichtung ab und es gibt schöne Rostblasen. Ausserdem ist die performance nicht unbedingt gut.

MFG


----------



## kmf (10. August 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Die Gabel kannste vergessen. Einmal im winter gefahren, löst sich die Beschichtung ab und es gibt schöne Rostblasen. Ausserdem ist die performance nicht unbedingt gut.
> 
> MFG


Wer im Winter fährt, muss halt sein Bike weitestgehend gegen das Salz schützen. Da gibt es etliche Produkte, die dafür gut geeignet sind.

Ich hab z. B. ein Spray auf Wachsbasis, das mir ein Metallbauer empfohlen hat, der viele seiner Erzeugnisse per Seefracht nach Fernost verschickt. 
Vorm 1. Salz auf die entsprechenden Parts aufgesprüht und im Frühjahr mit dem Hochdruckreiniger wieder weggespült.

Und ja, ich reinige mein Bike per Hochdruck. Na und? Bin halt 'ne faule Sau. 



nasserpudel schrieb:


> hat der typ dir gesagt das du 2,5Bar draufhaun sollst?
> Dan hat er definitiv KEINE AHNUNG!!


Ich fahre vorne und hinten 2,5 bar, wenn ich Laufräder mit Schläuchen drauf hab. Schlauchlos fahr ich sogar etwas weniger an Druck.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@rabensang: mantel
@las_bushus: richtig

Ich habe nun 2,25bar vorne sowie hinten druff. Das ist 1. noch angenehm im Gelände und 2. Über dem Minimum


----------



## Fabian (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bleom:Kannste von dieser ausgebeulten Stelle vielleicht mal ein Photo machen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ne, kamera im "hintern" 
ich habe aber mal das alte angehängt 
sieht mittlöerweile net mehr so schlimm aus, da ein stück der karkasse des land cruisers meinesalten rads drinne ist 
mom

bild ist drinne


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also, da die Post hier ja nicht zählen, macht ein Doppelpost ja nischt, gelle
also, mein kumpel aus der straße will ein neues Rad haben, da bei seinem alten Rad der Reifen kaputt ist und das auch zu klein für ihn ist 
Da hat er sich mal nen bissl umgeguckt. Dann hat er sich fürs CUbe Aim entschieden, da er nicht so viel geld ausgeben möchte und trotzdem was gutes haben will. 

Er macht manchmal das gleiche wie ich, fährt aber hauptsächlich bloß gechillte runden.
also, wäre das Aim was für ihn?


----------



## nasserpudel (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mit der gabel wird er nicht lange freude habn...der rest ist ja eigtl auch nicht so das Gelbe vom ei.
Aber was will man für das Geld schon erwarten?

GT avalanche 3.0 disc 2009...seht euch das mal an...die bremsen ziehen auch wenns mir hier keiner glauben wird echt gut wen sie richtig eingestellt sind.
Und die Gabel spricht nach einer weile einfahrzeit auch recht gut an.
und so viel teurer ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

DIe gibts bei unserem Händler hier net
nen analog kann man dann ja auch kicken, oder? das hat fast die gleiche teile 

also doch schon eher nen attention? aber das wird ihm zu teuer sein, denke ich mir mal 

EDIT: nen attention ist ihm zu teuer


----------



## L0cke (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so erstmal zur Reifendruckproblematik, generell solltet ihr bei euren Bikes 2-2,5 Bar fahren, hinten etwa 0,2 Bar mehr als vorne, da das meiste Gewicht hinten liegt und ihr ja nicht zu viel Grip verschenken wollt  .
Bei Leuten unter 75kg sind etwa 2,3 Bar hinten und 2,1 Bar vorne ideal, schwere Leute sollten hinten auf bis etwa 2,5 bar gehen, mit diesen Drücken solltet ihr auf den meisten Untergründen gut unterwegs sein.

Im Freerideeinsatz sieht es schon anders aus, hier kann man bei voluminösen Reifen auch mal 1,6 Bar fahren, darunter wirds schwammig, aber am besten bleibt man bei mindestens 1,8 Bar , ich fahre bevorzugt mit 1,8 bar vorne und 2,1 bar hinten für das "Allerlei" , je nach Bodengegebenheiten passe ich meinen Reifendruck an, hier sollte man aber auf größere Erfahrungen zurückgreifen können, da man hier mal schnell was falsch macht, z.B. in sehr steinigen Geläuf wie in den Alphen Druck ablässt, obwohl es hier besser ist mit mehr Druck zu fahren (bis zu 2,4 Bar)  oder auch die Schlauch-Reifen-Felge-Kombi ist ausschlaggebend.

@ Bloem, für solche Fälle habe ich immer Nähzeug im Reperaturkästchen , kein Witz  .
Dein Problem ist durch die Bank weg bei allen Schwalbes zu sehen, würde es mal mit Continental versuchen, die sind bekannt lich nicht so anfällig an den Seiten.


----------



## Fabian (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also an meinen Schwalbe Alberts zeigen sich keinerlei solcher Spuren....


----------



## rabensang (10. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich fahr mit 1,9 und 2,2 Bar, da ich ca. 95 Kg wiege. Fährt sich top.

Das Cube Aim ist für einfachen Einsatz und zum normalen von A nach B fahren auseichend. Ein Kumpel  hat dieses Teil. Is halt nix besonderes.

MFG


----------



## L0cke (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Also an meinen Schwalbe Alberts zeigen sich keinerlei solcher Spuren....



hab nicht gesagt das es jeden verkauften reifen erwischt, war nur gemeint das alle modelle mit dem problem zu kämpfen haben...



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit 1,9 und 2,2 Bar, da ich ca. 95 Kg wiege. Fährt sich top.



hast diu nicht vor kurzen noch was von 4 bar erzählt???


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Einen Druck von 4 bar kannst du doch, wenn zudem der eigene Körperbau mit in Betracht gezogen wird, problemlos nehmen, solange es physikalisch auch passt. Es ist viel, aber innerhalb des Rahmens, wenn's auf dem Reifen selbst angegeben wurde.

Stutzig werde ich ebenfalls, wenn hier recht niedrige Druckangaben unterhalb 1,9 bar gemacht werden, obwohl der Mindestdruck bei vielen Reifen bei 2,0 bar liegt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, schwirrte hier schon ein Wert von 0,7 herum. 

Was bringt das für Vorteile, den Verschleiß der Reifen so dermaßen zu beschleunigen und der Felge einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten zu verpassen?


----------



## rabensang (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das mit den 4 bar warn Scherz. Wer bitte fährt mit soviel?????? Ausser vielleicht einige Dirtbiker....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine Reifen halten glaub 5,6 Bar aus, atm habe ich 3,2 Bar drauf.


----------



## Las_Bushus (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nuja, also wenn ich statt fahre sind es meistens 3bar (nach dem Aufpumpen) aber da geht irgendwie immer Luft runter so das nach einer weile noch 2-2,3bar drauf sind (die bleiben dann aber auch drauf O.o ) fährt sich sehr komfortabel und trotzdem noch direkt wie ich finde.

zum Thema Luftdruck... die Menge des Luftdrucks hängt massiv von der Reifenbreite ab.... bei Rennradreifen würde ich mir nie 4bar oder noch weniger antuen... bei rauem Belag (kopfsteinpflaster) 5,5-6Bar und wenns doch mal auf eine Bahn gehen sollte sogar 7-8Bar (gibt auch leute die da 10 Bar draufhauen, aber da knallts tlw. bevor man an der eigentlichen Bahn ankommt  ). Bei MTB Reifen würde ich aber 6 Bar schon eher ungern probieren.... das dürfte recht schnell Puff machen^^


----------



## nasserpudel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich habe hinten 2,5 und vorne 4Bar drauf auf meinen 2,1er Kenda Nevegal


----------



## Fabian (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja wer mit so extrem wenig Druck fährt und sich dann über einen Defekt beschwert ist selber schuld.

Ich fahre momentan vorne 2,3 bar und hinten 2,1 bar ,dieser Druck fährt sich bei 64kg bei den Schwalbe Alberts perfekt.
Wenn es mal eine etwas längere Strecke auf Asphalt ist dann kommt etwas mehr Druck rein,ca. 2,5 bar.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich mich nicht irre, schwirrte hier schon ein Wert von 0,7 herum....



Denn Schuh zieh ich mir an 

Ich hab mal was neues gegönnt oder eher aus Langeweile gekauft.
(hatte einfach keine Lust den Chinesen durchs Kaufhaus hinterher zu rennen...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jeezy (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

haste das zufällig ausm eldorado?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

NÖ aus RadMitte in MD 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## kmf (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Einen Druck von 4 bar kannst du doch, wenn zudem der eigene Körperbau mit in Betracht gezogen wird, problemlos nehmen, solange es physikalisch auch passt. Es ist viel, aber innerhalb des Rahmens, wenn's auf dem Reifen selbst angegeben wurde.
> 
> Stutzig werde ich ebenfalls, wenn hier recht niedrige Druckangaben unterhalb 1,9 bar gemacht werden, obwohl der Mindestdruck bei vielen Reifen bei 2,0 bar liegt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, schwirrte hier schon ein Wert von 0,7 herum.
> 
> Was bringt das für Vorteile, den Verschleiß der Reifen so dermaßen zu beschleunigen und der Felge einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten zu verpassen?


Wenns richtig steil hochgeht, hast du mit weniger Luft Vorteile, da sich der Reifen auf größerer Fläche an den Boden schmiegt. Bis zu einer gewissen Steigung kannst du dann sogar im Wiegetritt hochpreschen ohne dass das Hinterrad durchdreht. Im Alltagsbetrieb ist das natürlich ohne Relevanz.


----------



## roadgecko (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So, ich kann ma eure Hilfe gebrauchen 

Taugt der Smart Sam Sport von Schwalbe was ? Und ist er auch für die Straße einigermaßen geeigent ?

Ich habe momentan einen 1.95 Reifen drauf. Kann ich bei einem 2.1 Reifen den Schlauch benutzen oder brauche ich da einen anderen ?

Außerdem welchen Händler würdet ihr mir emphelen ? 

Den oder Den² oder Bike Discount ?

Mfg ​


----------



## Da_Frank (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Und ich brauch auch hilfe.. hab morgen ne Radtour und mein Rad spinnt...
Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen nen Sturz und seitdem geht meine Gangschaltung hinten nicht mehr.
Also die Gänge lassen sich schalten, aber sie springen immer hin und her...
Es ist keine Einstellungssache, sondern das Seil zieht sich irg wie immer zusammen und dann anderer Gang, was kann ich tun? Falls noch fragen einfach stellen, danke.


----------



## roadgecko (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Steht das Schaltwerk so wie auf Bild 5 ?

Also das untere Zahnrad unter dem oberen.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bild angeschaut aber wie meinst du unteres Zahnrad unter dem oberen?

Edit: Ach soo.. verstanden^^ ich kann wenn ihr wollt auch noch ein bild reinstellen...

Edit²: Stehen untereinander, aber das untere ist etwas verbogen sodass die Kette leicht schräg läuft.


----------



## roadgecko (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Bild angeschaut aber wie meinst du unteres Zahnrad unter dem oberen?
> 
> Edit: Ach soo.. verstanden^^ ich kann wenn ihr wollt auch noch ein bild reinstellen...
> 
> Edit²: Stehen untereinander, aber das untere ist etwas verbogen sodass die Kette leicht schräg läuft.



Verbogen ist ja nie gut. Aber so ist es schlecht zusagen, woran es liegt wenn man das Bike nicht hier stehen hat


----------



## Da_Frank (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schlecht... könnt ihr mir irgendwelche tipps geben, die ich tun kann, damit es wieder läuft? ich bin bereit alles zu tun was ihr sagt^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kauf mir ein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 7.0

Aber mal im Ernst, wen das wirklich verbogen ist würde ich zu einem neuen Schaltwerk greifen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## HollomaN (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kauf mir ein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 7.0


sehr gute wahl, was die marke angeht. TOP


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> so erstmal zur Reifendruckproblematik, generell solltet ihr bei euren Bikes 2-2,5 Bar fahren, hinten etwa 0,2 Bar mehr als vorne, da das meiste Gewicht hinten liegt und ihr ja nicht zu viel Grip verschenken wollt  .
> Bei Leuten unter 75kg sind etwa 2,3 Bar hinten und 2,1 Bar vorne ideal, schwere Leute sollten hinten auf bis etwa 2,5 bar gehen, mit diesen Drücken solltet ihr auf den meisten Untergründen gut unterwegs sein.
> 
> Im Freerideeinsatz sieht es schon anders aus, hier kann man bei voluminösen Reifen auch mal 1,6 Bar fahren, darunter wirds schwammig, aber am besten bleibt man bei mindestens 1,8 Bar , ich fahre bevorzugt mit 1,8 bar vorne und 2,1 bar hinten für das "Allerlei" , je nach Bodengegebenheiten passe ich meinen Reifendruck an, hier sollte man aber auf größere Erfahrungen zurückgreifen können, da man hier mal schnell was falsch macht, z.B. in sehr steinigen Geläuf wie in den Alphen Druck ablässt, obwohl es hier besser ist mit mehr Druck zu fahren (bis zu 2,4 Bar)  oder auch die Schlauch-Reifen-Felge-Kombi ist ausschlaggebend.
> ...


Was könntest da so emphelen?
Nähzeug?!
Ich hab meistens nur nen satz inbusschlüssel und nen taschenmeser mit, sowie, wenn ich probleme mitm reifen habe, auch flickzeug 
da ich keine pumpe mit autoventil für unterwegs habe, muss ich ohne auskommen außerdem war das in der situation pures pech. ich habe des öfteren mal verdammt viel pech, aber irgendwie auch immer noch glück im unglück
das mit dem reifen ist nur 200m von zu hause weg gewesen und mein iPod hat den 3m fall auf die gefliste kellertreppe mit anschließendem runter"kullern" mit einer kleinen macke am klinkenstecke überlebt hier bezahlt man zum beispiel nicht für den namen, wie alle immer sagen(ok, ist erste generation)

naja, ich werde erstmal beim albert bleiben, mal sehen, wie der sich fährt.
wenn der nen gute dienst leistet, bleibt er druff, sonst gibts weihnachten nen neuen

@nichtraucher: wenn du mir nen Lynnfield i7 und GT200 PC holst, hole ich dir das bike, ok
Ich glaube, das waren alle passenden


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> So, ich kann ma eure Hilfe gebrauchen
> 
> Taugt der Smart Sam Sport von Schwalbe was ? Und ist er auch für die Straße einigermaßen geeigent ?​



Auf der Straße ist der Smart Sam eine Klasse für sich, solange du aber auch dort bleibst. Im Wald, auf Schotterwegen oder ähnlichem schwächelt er bei den kleinsten "Steinchen". Wenn du dir einen Drahtreifen zulegst, überlege dir nur, wie oft du den Reifen ab- und aufziehen musst  Diese scheinen recht anfällig zu sein, sodass sich der Draht ziemlich schnell zeigt. Es sei denn natürlich, du lässt das von einem Fachmann machen.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kauf mir ein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 7.0
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, wen das wirklich verbogen ist würde ich zu einem neuen Schaltwerk greifen.
> 
> ...



Und wo krieg ich das, wieviel kost das? Weiß nich ob sich das für mein Fahrrad überhaupt lohnt...

Es ist in etwa das hier:

http://picture.yatego.com/images/483d7738c3a012.4/Bergamont_Platoon_9.8.jpg

Gibts das komplett zum austauschen?


----------



## Antijur (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

canyon ist ein Fahrradhersteller also sprich es ist ein komplett neues fahrrad

Canyon | Grand Canyon AL 7.0

des wäre dann dieses hier

auserdem glaub ich kaum das du es ihm kaufen willst


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich glaube eher, dass er das Schaltwerk meinte...

@Da_Frank 
SOWAS bräuchtest du, wenn du deiner jetzigen Austattung treu bleiben möchtest.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

habs zwar nur schnell überflogen, aber ich glaube da braucht jemand eher nen neues schaltauge anstelle eines schaltwerkes...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja gut das wäre auch möglich

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Auf der Straße ist der Smart Sam eine Klasse für sich, solange du aber auch dort bleibst. Im Wald, auf Schotterwegen oder ähnlichem schwächelt er bei den kleinsten "Steinchen". Wenn du dir einen Drahtreifen zulegst, überlege dir nur, wie oft du den Reifen ab- und aufziehen musst  Diese scheinen recht anfällig zu sein, sodass sich der Draht ziemlich schnell zeigt. Es sei denn natürlich, *du lässt das von einem Fachmann machen*.



Der bin ich höchstpersöhnlich


----------



## roadgecko (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Canyon sieht ja ma Ge!L aus ^^


----------



## nasserpudel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

find ich nicht...das orange gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## roadgecko (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> find ich nicht...das orange gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.



ich find das geil. Ich hab aber auch einen Drang zu leicht aussergewöhnlichen Farben. Das Grün des Focus RS 2009 mag ich auch


----------



## nasserpudel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das Grün von dem Focus gefällt mir auch...das mag aber wahrscheinlich auch daran liegen das Grün meine lieblingsfarbe ist xD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Unglaublich, wie schnell die Luft wieder aus den Reifen raus geht. Als ich heute vor einer Radtour an der Tankstelle den Luftdruck eingestellt habe, habe ich gesehen, dass von den 3,2 Bar von vor einem Monat nur noch 1,6 Bar (vorne) und 1,3 Bar (hinten) übrig waren. Aber jetzt sind die Reifen wieder schön voll.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> habs zwar nur schnell überflogen, aber ich glaube da braucht jemand eher nen neues schaltauge anstelle eines schaltwerkes...



also was brauch ich jetzt?


----------



## nasserpudel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> also was brauch ich jetzt?




so genau kann man das nicht sagen.

kannst du evtl mal ein Foto reinstellen?


----------



## GoZoU (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Spam-Posts und Reaktionen darauf wurden von mir entfernt. Fäkalsprache und Spam ist auch in diesem Teil des Forum fehl am Platz.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## L0cke (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Spam-Posts und Reaktionen darauf wurden von mir entfernt. Fäkalsprache und Spam ist auch in diesem Teil des Forum fehl am Platz.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



danke sehr, war wirklich extremspam -.-


----------



## roadgecko (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Spam-Posts und Reaktionen darauf wurden von mir entfernt. Fäkalsprache und Spam ist auch in diesem Teil des Forum fehl am Platz.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Jetz hab ich aber nen Doppelpoast 

BTT: Meine Smart Sam´s wurden heute versendet. Sind übrigens meine ersten Schwalbe Reifen soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Fabian (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:



Mit neur Gabel ? - Kuhl 

EDIT: Ich will das "Grand Canyon AL 6.0", aber ich kann nicht einfach fast 2 Gehälter für nen Bike bezahlen xD
Das ist Perfekt für mich.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie befestigt man einen Flaschenhalter am Bike? Muss man da Löcher bohren und den Halter festschrauben?


----------



## roadgecko (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie befestigt man einen Flaschenhalter am Bike? Muss man da Löcher bohren und den Halter festschrauben?



Um gottes willen  Löcher sind schon meist im Rahmen drin und die passenden Schrauben edbenfalls. Am besten Edelstahl, da nicht rostet.

Ich würde noch nicht mal im Notfall nen Loch in den Rahmen bohren. Außerdem müsstes du dann noch das passende Gewinde schneiden, und ich weiß nicht, ob das bei so einer geringen Materialstärke reicht.

EDIT: Gleich sind Fahrradschlößer bei K1 das Magazin (Kabel eins) im Test. Momentan ist es 22:42 Uhr und Werbung... so long...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dann muss ich mal bei meinem Bike genauer nach diesen Löchern gucken, ich habe nämlich bis jetzt keine gesehen. Ist aber nur ein billiges Reserve-Bike.


----------



## roadgecko (14. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mal bei meinem Bike genauer nach diesen Löchern gucken, ich habe nämlich bis jetzt keine gesehen. Ist aber nur ein billiges Reserve-Bike.



Da wo der Halter dran kommt (gut auf dem oberen Bild zu sehen) sollten auch die Löcher inkl. Schrauben sein. Normallerweise. Es kann ja auch sein, das es keine gibt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Egal, ich kaufe mir eh in ein paar Monaten ein Cube und das alte Bike kommt dann in den Keller und kommt nur dann raus, wenn das Cube etwas hat.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Huhu
da bin ich mal wieder 
Mein Plan, zum b-day die SixSIxOnes und das Fox trikot zu bekommen, hat meine mutter so halbwegs in den sand gesetzt, sie meinte nur, das sie das nicht hin und her schickt, wenns net passt

atm will auch irgendwie keiner biken, bzw. hat zeit


----------



## L0cke (14. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wenn du bei bike-mailorder bestellst hast du nen kostenlosen retourschein, kannst nehmen wenns nicht passt, die schicken dir dann auch für lau ne andere größe, wieder mti retourschein im packet


----------



## roadgecko (15. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bin heute mit den neuen Schwalbe Reifen gefahren. Schwalbe FTW 
Die rollen richtig gut. Den Dreck von Kenda kannste in die Tonne kloppen.

Komme grad von der Cranger Kirmes mit dem Fahrrad. Hat ca. 30min gedauert und meine Lampe hat auch aufgegeben ^^


----------



## overkill_KA (15. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja bei fahrrad.de z.B. kann man glaub so oft zurückschicken wie man will. Ich musste meine Bestellung auch einmal zurückschicken.

Den Shop kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## L0cke (15. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Bin heute mit den neuen Schwalbe Reifen gefahren. Schwalbe FTW
> Die rollen richtig gut. Den Dreck von Kenda kannste in die Tonne kloppen.
> 
> Komme grad von der Cranger Kirmes mit dem Fahrrad. Hat ca. 30min gedauert und meine Lampe hat auch aufgegeben ^^



von kenda ist nach meinem empfinden nur der dirtreifen gut, aber man sollte auch nicht den psychologischen effekt von marken usw missachten


----------



## roadgecko (15. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> von kenda ist nach meinem empfinden nur der dirtreifen gut, aber man sollte auch nicht den psychologischen effekt von marken usw missachten



Keine Sorge, da ist ein echter Unterschied. Ich kann auch länger/besser auf dem Hinterrad fahren. Kann ja kein Eindruck sein


----------



## overkill_KA (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was macht Mann wenn der Reifen zu dick ist um ihn in die Fahrradhalterung auf dem Dach zu montieren? 

Wird das ganze instabil, wenn ich Luft ablasse?


----------



## nasserpudel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

lass die ganze luft raus so das es richtig fest auf der felge steht.


----------



## roadgecko (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> lass die ganze luft raus so das es richtig fest auf der felge steht.



Aber Luftpumpe nicht vergessen


----------



## nasserpudel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

aber du kannst auch einfach die laufräder abmachn und die bikes so in den kofferraum legen so sind wir zu 4 mit 4bikes im Kia Rio gefahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> wenn du bei bike-mailorder bestellst hast du nen kostenlosen retourschein, kannst nehmen wenns nicht passt, die schicken dir dann auch für lau ne andere größe, wieder mti retourschein im packet


naja, da ist der handschuh aber etwas teurer als bei H&S. der fat albert ist da zum gleichen Preis erhältlich.
Ist der Service da besser als bei H&S?
Ich werde meine Schwester auf jeden Fall mal druff ansprechen und meine Mutter, könnte aber schon zu spät sein. Ich hoffe net.

EDIT: Gestern ne schöne Tour gemacht Bei schönem Wetter. VOn den STrecken, die ich gefahren bin, würde es dann auch vids geben, wenn ich ne neue cam bekomme(siehe mein Thread dazu).


----------



## roadgecko (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ganz vergessen, ich habe einen neuen Top Speed. Der liegt nun bei *55,8 *km/h und ich habe kein einziges mal in die Pedalen getreten, aber auch nicht gebremst


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen, ich habe einen neuen Top Speed. Der liegt nun bei *55,8 *km/h und ich habe kein einziges mal in die Pedalen getreten, aber auch nicht gebremst


meiner liegt immernoch bei 55,4km/h
nen neune kann ich atm aber vergessen, mein tacho ist im ar_sch
wie gut, dass ich ungefähr die ganzen entfernungen kenne, so kann ich noch halbwegs meine kilometer zählen


----------



## roadgecko (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> meiner liegt immernoch bei 55,4km/h
> nen neune kann ich atm aber vergessen, mein tacho ist im ar_sch
> wie gut, dass ich ungefähr die ganzen entfernungen kenne, so kann ich noch halbwegs meine kilometer zählen



xD ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> xD ^^


späm
heute nachmittag fahren wir zu  verwandten mit dem rad, ich werde wohl über Trails fahren, meine eltern über stardard wege
denke, das werden so 25-28km werden 

ach ja, ich hatte am freitag meinen dritten platten mit dem cube, ne reizzwecke in die lauffläche gefahren, mitten aufm fußweg
immer diese umweltverschmutzer und bikehasser


----------



## overkill_KA (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> aber du kannst auch einfach die laufräder abmachn und die bikes so in den kofferraum legen so sind wir zu 4 mit 4bikes im Kia Rio gefahren.



Mit hydraulischen Bremsen ist mir das zu umständlich.
Schlauch weg, Flüssigkeit raus, Schlauch rein, Flüssigkeit rein...

AUßerdem lass ich lieber von den Bremsen die Finger 

Edit:

Mein TopSpeed ist 68km/h


----------



## NoNameGamer (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Mit hydraulischen Bremsen ist mir das zu umständlich.
> Schlauch weg, Flüssigkeit raus, Schlauch rein, Flüssigkeit rein...



Der geschlossene Bremskreislauf bleibt auch beim abbauen der Laufräder erhalten, da sollte nicht ein Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit rauslaufen. Man nimmt ja nun auch nur die Bremsscheibe mit dem Laufrad ab, denn die muss nunmal fest mit dem Rad verbunden seien, die Bremsbacken bleiben einfach am Rahmen bzw. Gabel dran. Beim Transport muss man dann nur einen Klotz zwischen die Backen klemmen, sonst könnte das beim ungewollten betätigen nicht so schön seien. 




overkill_KA schrieb:


> Mein TopSpeed ist 68km/h



 Also entweder hatte ich meinen Tacho falsch geeicht, oder ich hatte immer irgendetwas falsch gemacht. Aber solch eine Geschwindigkeit ist schon extrem.


----------



## roadgecko (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



NoNameGamer schrieb:


> Der geschlossene Bremskreislauf bleibt auch beim abbauen der Laufräder erhalten, da sollte nicht ein Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit rauslaufen. Man nimmt ja nun auch nur die Bremsscheibe mit dem Laufrad ab, denn die muss nunmal fest mit dem Rad verbunden seien, die Bremsbacken bleiben einfach am Rahmen bzw. Gabel dran. Beim Transport muss man dann nur einen Klotz zwischen die Backen klemmen, sonst könnte das beim ungewollten betätigen nicht so schön seien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine 55,8 habe ich auf nem unbefestigten Schotter weg gemacht. Aber nicht so feiner Schotter wie man es von Gehwegen kennt sondern richtig grober von ner Zeche. ^^


----------



## nasserpudel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mein topspeed liegt auch bei guten 69,8kmh...aber ich wohn ja auch im erzgebirge da sind schon paar berge


----------



## overkill_KA (16. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



NoNameGamer schrieb:


> Der geschlossene Bremskreislauf bleibt auch beim abbauen der Laufräder erhalten, da sollte nicht ein Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit rauslaufen.
> Also entweder hatte ich meinen Tacho falsch geeicht, oder ich hatte immer irgendetwas falsch gemacht. Aber solch eine Geschwindigkeit ist schon extrem.




Ah OK ich hab mir das ganze nur flüchtig angeschaut und gedacht man muss gleich alles wegmachen.

Nein mein Tacho ist nicht falsch geeicht oder eingestellt. Wer die Abfahrt ,Teufelsmühle, kennt weiß das man da solchen Speed draufbekommt. Auf 4km macht man 600hm zu nichte 

Kann mir jemand einen Hinterreifen empfehlen? Er sollte Grip haben, aber nicht zuviel Rollwiederstand.

Ich hab mal 2 rausgesucht: 
Maxxis Ignitor (2,1) oder Fat Albert Snake Skin (2,25)


----------



## kmf (17. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Was macht Mann wenn der Reifen zu dick ist um ihn in die Fahrradhalterung auf dem Dach zu montieren?
> 
> Wird das ganze instabil, wenn ich Luft ablasse?


Diese U-förmigen Teile sind ziemlich gefährlich. Deshalb unbedingt eine andere Halterung für vorne nehmen. So eine, wo die Gabel mittels Schnellspanner direkt mit der Halterung verbunden werden muss. Vorderrad dann im Kofferraum transportieren. Oder gleich einen Heckträger montieren.



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ah OK ich hab mir das ganze nur flüchtig angeschaut und gedacht man muss gleich alles wegmachen.
> 
> Nein mein Tacho ist nicht falsch geeicht oder eingestellt. Wer die Abfahrt ,Teufelsmühle, kennt weiß das man da solchen Speed draufbekommt. Auf 4km macht man 600hm zu nichte
> 
> ...


Nobby Nic in min 2,25er oder sogar 2,4er Breite.


----------



## Las_Bushus (17. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also knapp 70 Sachen Berg runter sind ja nun nicht das Hindernis  (selbst bei einem Kurzen Berg mit 8% Gefälle schafft man das =P) Spannender ist es da schon auf der Geraden 50 Sachen mehr als 30 Sekunden zu halten... (daran Arbeite ich zur Zeit noch...)

Ich persönlich find als Hinterradreifen den Conti Mountainking schwer in Ordnung, leider verschleißt der fast so schnell wie der Racing Ralph. der Conti rollt aber meinem Empfinden nach besser und hat gerade im Gelände wesentlich mehr Grip.


----------



## overkill_KA (17. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> also knapp 70 Sachen Berg runter sind ja nun nicht das Hindernis  (selbst bei einem Kurzen Berg mit 8% Gefälle schafft man das =P) Spannender ist es da schon auf der Geraden 50 Sachen mehr als 30 Sekunden zu halten... (daran Arbeite ich zur Zeit noch...)



Also ich kenn die Strecke fast auswendig und noch dazu war das um 21Uhr als wir gefahren sind, da oben war kein Mensch mehr.
Aber der Bremsweg, das stimmt, ist enorm lang


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich war vorhin mit meinem Freund los, da hat sich sein schaltwerk so verhäddert, das kann man kaum glauben(siehe skizze)
sgar ne ommi hat über uns gelacht, weil wir dann laufräder gespielt haben
reparatur versuche waren auch net wirklich hilfreich, da braucht wohl jemand ne neue schaltung, auch wenn er mein gleich nen neues rad haben zu müsses
naja, ich hatte was zu lachen und habe ihm noch ne schöne heimFAHRT gewünscht


----------



## nasserpudel (17. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die skizze ist echt gut.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jaja, in net mal ner minute gemacht
ist halt alles einmal rum
ich probier mal das bild vom hady hier zu posten, kann aber bis morgen dauern


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> leider verschleißt der fast so schnell wie der Racing Ralph.


Wie lange hält ein Racing Ralph?

Das 2009er Cube LTD Team ist jetzt übrigens bei Fahrrad.de in meiner Größe (18") ausverkauft, die bieten das nur noch in einer Größe an.
Ich muss aber auch aus finanziellen Gründen auf das 2010er warten.


----------



## Las_Bushus (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Puh, also bei rauer Fahrweise würd ich mal so auf ca. 500-600km schätzen. spätestens dann ist das Profil mehr zu erahnen als zu sehen...
Aber wie gesagt, schon alleine vom Grip her ist der nicht ganz sooo die wucht, wie z.b. ein Mountainking.


----------



## overkill_KA (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie lange hält ein Racing Ralph?



Also ich hab den Reifen hinten drauf und muss sagen vom Profil her ist er ganz schön runtergefahren. Ich hab ca 640km mit dem Rad runter und Bremse nur in Trails mit der hinteren Bremse. 

Zum Grip:
Anfahren an Steigungen mit Rollsplit oder Erde ist richtig schwer. Dadurch das der Reifen mehr auf CC ausgelegt ist lässt es meiner Meinung nach am Grip zu wünschen übrig. Sobal man aber grade Strecken fährt ist der RR perfekt, da der Rollwiederstand sehr gering ist 

Ich hätte den Nobby hinten drauf gemacht und den RR vorne.


----------



## Las_Bushus (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das findet man wenn man mal kurz nach dem mountainking sucht : drueck mich


----------



## overkill_KA (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> das findet man wenn man mal kurz nach dem mountainking sucht : drueck mich



naja für den Preis würde ich lieber Nobby Nic Evo kaufen.

Was haltet ihr vom Maxxis Ignito oder Albert Snake Skin auf dem Cube LTD Race? Weil mein RR ist schon ziemlich abgefahren und ich brauche was mit mehr Grip


----------



## Alex89 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Seit 2 Monaten habe ich auch endlich ein Mountainbike  Musste lange auf meine Eltern einreden bis sie endlich zusagten 

Es ist ein Bulls Wild Beast in White/black.

Erfüllt voll und ganze seine Dienste im Dirtbikepark Rommelshausen, auf der Dirtbikestrecke in Faurndau und bei diversen Sprüngen im Stauferpark in Göppingen auf einer selbstgebauten "Dirtbike"-Strecke.

Ich staune dass sich da noch nichts verabschiedet hat, da ich schon mehrere Male von 1 Meter Höhe auf Beton gesprungen bin und die Gabel schon paar mal lauta "Aua" geschrien hat (durchgeschlagen), Das Bike fährt sich immer noch wie am ersten Tag 

MfG Alex


----------



## overkill_KA (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du meinst Downhill oder Freeride? 
Weil Dirt ist das auf der Halfpipe


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie lange hält ein Racing Ralph?
> 
> Das 2009er Cube LTD Team ist jetzt übrigens bei Fahrrad.de in meiner Größe (18") ausverkauft, die bieten das nur noch in einer Größe an.
> Ich muss aber auch aus finanziellen Gründen auf das 2010er warten.


Ich fahre meinen nun schon gute 650km
Und trotz einem aufschlitzer, den ich nun net nochmla zeigen will, ist der noch richtig voller profil.
ich fahre überwiegend schotter, sand und waldboden, grip hat der eigentlich sehr guten 
bei nässe kommst du wurzeln zum beispiel verdammt gut hoch
also, ich finde den super. allerdings ist halt der pannenschutz fürn ar***

@LOcke: aus meiner schule sind ein oder zwei klassen in willingen, 6.klässler
ich frage mich, warum ich nicht in der 6. bin
naja, dafür kann ich meine eltern mehr und mehr für den hebsturlaub in richtig bergig begeistern. das sauerland zum besipiel, meinte meine muter auch soll sehr schön sein, also ich würds gut finde, warum wohl


----------



## nasserpudel (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab seid gestern den Racing Ralph probeweise drauf.
bin heute unsere marathon Strecke gefahren und muss sagen dieser Reifen hat kaum Grip...beg auf auf rollsplit ist er der letzte scheiß!!!
bin nur durchgedreht!


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

öööhhmm, davon kann ich nicht berichten.
ich bin selbst in großschottrigen steigeungen nur durchgedreht, wenn ich mich mit vollerkraft auf die pedal gescmissen habe


----------



## nasserpudel (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

du wiegst bestimmt auch 30Kg weniger als ich 

ich wieg fast 80Kg.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

~23kg weniger 
was fährst du eigentlich nochmla fürn Rad?


----------



## roadgecko (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Heute ertmal Navigation auf dem Fahrrad benutzt  

Ich muss mir mal so ein Halter für den Lenker bauen ^^

EDIT: LOL LOL ?!?! hehe


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wo für man ads bracuht, wenn man nicht gerade wie herr stunz(i, MTB-News) von kreta zum gardasee fährt. wir männer werden es doch wohl schaffen, in unseren heimischen terretorien, etwas die orrientierung zu behalten. Verfahren gehört mal dazu, wenn man was neues erkundet.
ihr zieht uns männer runter, das wir den besseren orientierungssinn haben


----------



## roadgecko (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wo für man ads bracuht, wenn man nicht gerade wie herr stunz(i, MTB-News) von kreta zum gardasee fährt. wir männer werden es doch wohl schaffen, in unseren heimischen terretorien, etwas die orrientierung zu behalten. Verfahren gehört mal dazu, wenn man was neues erkundet.
> ihr zieht uns männer runter, das wir den besseren orientierungssinn haben



Öm bis auf die Hauptverkehrsstraßen kenne ich mich nicht gerade gut aus. ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ô.o das ist nun ja nicht so viel. da musst du wohl noch eniges nachholen 
einfach mal aufsrad setzten und nen paar wege reinfahren, die nach was aussehen. wenn sie nischt sind bzw, du nicht weiter weißt, einfach zurück. und immer so weiter über die zeit sammelt sich einiges an wissen an 
sonst ne karte mitnehmen oder des öfteren einfac mal eine der gegend studieren. das bringt sehr viel


----------



## roadgecko (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ô.o das ist nun ja nicht so viel. da musst du wohl noch eniges nachholen
> einfach mal aufsrad setzten und nen paar wege reinfahren, die nach was aussehen. wenn sie nischt sind bzw, du nicht weiter weißt, einfach zurück. und immer so weiter über die zeit sammelt sich einiges an wissen an
> sonst ne karte mitnehmen oder des öfteren einfac mal eine der gegend studieren. das bringt sehr viel



Ich bin ja auch "erst" seit ca. 5 Jahrne in Bochum ^^ Wie gesagt, Hauptstraßen kenn ich viele.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bike erst seit letztem jahr und kenne trotzdem schon berdammt viele wege hier, auf denn ich vorher nie war.
ok, ich ahbe einen gewissen vorteil, da ich schon immer hier gewohnt habe.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Meine 55,8 [...]



Mein persönlicher Rekord liegt bei 55,4 Km/h . Ohne Brille gehen dir bei dieser Geschwindigkeit aber ziemlich schnell die Tränensäcke flöten.



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Spannender ist es da schon auf der Geraden 50 Sachen mehr als 30 Sekunden zu halten... (daran Arbeite ich zur Zeit noch...)



Bei meiner Bereifung fast ein Unding  Sehr erstaunlich auch immer wieder, wenn ihr in Gebieten mit einer Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung von 30 Km/h doch gut etwas schneller bergab rollt und ihr trotzdem (!) noch mit Zunder von Autos und anderen motorisierten Gefährten überholt werdet.

Letztens hatte ein Autofahrer doch tatsächlich meine Geschwindigkeit unterschätzt, sodass er ganz gemütlich aus einer Straße auf meine Spur "schlenkerte", ich dann mal bestimmt 2 mm der Bremsklötze verlor, weil ich nicht erwartet hatte, dass der Kerl mich doch halb auf die Straße schiebt. Ganz zu schweigen von Autos, die von einer Tankstelle über einen Fahrradweg auf Straßen abbiegen müssen...

Ich weiß, das klingt alles etwas nach lästern, aber musste mal raus 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> bei nässe kommst du wurzeln zum beispiel verdammt gut hoch
> also, ich finde den super. allerdings ist halt der pannenschutz fürn ar***



Ich bin ja gespannt, wenn es bei mir einen Fremdkörper im Fahrradschlauch gibt. Ich bin ja noch frohen Mutes, dass nichts dank des Pannenbandes passieren wird.



nasserpudel schrieb:


> ich hab seid gestern den Racing Ralph probeweise drauf.
> bin heute unsere marathon Strecke gefahren und muss sagen dieser Reifen hat kaum Grip...beg auf auf rollsplit ist er der letzte scheiß!!!
> bin nur durchgedreht!



Ich habe hinten den RR auf meinem MTB und kann eigentlich bisher nur Gutes berichten. Rollsplitt ist natürlich ein herausfordernder Untergrund, keine Frage. Wie dicht war der Splitt gelegt? Auf dichtem Schotter und schlammigen, feuchten Untergrund macht er sich in Verbindung mit Nobby Nic recht gut



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ihr zieht uns männer runter, das wir den besseren orientierungssinn haben



Ich hab'n Orientierungssinn wie eine Blattlaus. Sagt das genügend aus?  Allerdings würde ich es mir zwei Mal überlegen, ob ich mein doch etwas teureres Navi ans Fahrrad hänge. Nette Idee, aber dann bevorzuge ich doch die Variante Landkarte. Nicht auszudenken, wenn ich doch mal den Boden küsse.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch "erst" seit ca. 5 Jahrne in Bochum ^^ Wie gesagt, Hauptstraßen kenn ich viele.



Ich gut 2 1/2 Jahre in Bottrop. Die wichtigsten Straßen konnte ich mir so eben einprägen, aber wenn es dann um Waldwege usw. geht, die ja auch im Navi gelistet sind, hört's bei mir auf. Ich verlasse mich in aller Not dann doch lieber auf die im Wald herumstehenden - wenn sie dann vorhanden sind - Holzpfeile.


----------



## roadgecko (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Den Berg bin ich mittlerweile schon 3ma raufgefahren. 2km nur bergauf bei ca. 12 - 16 % Steigung

Foto 1 
Foto 2 (Bin nicht ich aufm Foto)


----------



## overkill_KA (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also zum RR. Mit mehr als 60kg Körpergewicht, ist das Bergauffahren eine Katastrophe.

Zum Navi:
Wenn man das Geld hat finde ich die Investition durchaus sinnvoll, denn die meisten Navis haben Höhenmesser, Entfernungsmesser und man kann sich seine gefahrene Strecke am PC anschauen.


----------



## roadgecko (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Also zum RR. Mit mehr als 60kg Körpergewicht, ist das Bergauffahren eine Katastrophe.
> 
> Zum Navi:
> Wenn man das Geld hat finde ich die Investition durchaus sinnvoll, denn die meisten Navis haben Höhenmesser, Entfernungsmesser und man kann sich seine gefahrene Strecke am PC anschauen.



Ich benutze ja mein Nokia 6220 Classic inkl. Nokia Maps als Navi.
Ist mal interessant andere und kürzere Wege zu fahren. Besonders wenn man sich nicht sooo auskennt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wo für man ads bracuht, wenn man nicht gerade wie herr stunz(i, MTB-News) von kreta zum gardasee fährt. wir männer werden es doch wohl schaffen, in unseren heimischen terretorien, etwas die orrientierung zu behalten. Verfahren gehört mal dazu, wenn man was neues erkundet.
> ihr zieht uns männer runter, das wir den besseren orientierungssinn haben



ich würde mir so ein Gerät auch zulegen, wenn nicht erst bike und DSLR brüllen würden. Spätestens wenn ich MD mal wieder in Richtung Schönebeck verlasse und abseits der Straßen unterwegs bin, bin ich irgendwann an einer Wegbiegung die ich nicht kenne und dann auch nicht mehr weiter weiß. 


Hab Grade mal wieder die Sohlenerberge gerockt 

Abstieg und danach gleich wieder hoch. nach 2/3 muss ich immer schieben, da der Reifen keine Haftung mehr hat...
Brennnessel, Disteln und Co. inklusive... -_-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



letzte Abfahrt im Gelände. Danach kommt nur noch eine Schotterpiste 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ~23kg weniger
> was fährst du eigentlich nochmla fürn Rad?



Gt avalanche 3.0 disc 2009.....nur etwas umgebaut


----------



## Gutewicht (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ähm was hast du denn gemacht?  

http://i30.tinypic.com/90rev5.jpg

€: hat sich erledigt


----------



## overkill_KA (18. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Recon u-turn?

achso ja mit dem Handy geht das Höhenmessen nicht?


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bin heute mit dem Fahrrad zurArbeit (5:00 Uhr) und zurück gefahrne. Auf dem Rückweg noch bei nem Kollegen an die getunte Mofa gehangen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab heute ein Roller beim Start fertig gemacht. Der Gute war scheinbar leicht angepisst und musste mit Volldampf vorbei ziehen. Im Topspeed machte ich ihn dann fertig. Der Hammer an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich den Roller bei mir an der Schule dann wieder stehen gesehen habe^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gutewicht (19. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nix gegen Rollerfahrer ok

Aber mal im ernst, es is schon ein geiles Gefühl nen Rollerfahrer mim Bike zu versägen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Nix gegen Rollerfahrer ok
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, es is schon ein geiles Gefühl nen Rollerfahrer mim Bike zu versägen



oh ja! und schön ist es grade bei mir hier an der Baustelle  Tempolimit 30 und es geht meist noch viel langsamer da durch. Am Anfang muss ich noch auf der Straße fahren und hänge hinter allen Autos und dann beginnt der Radweg die ganze Straße lang kann ich den Autofahrern zuwinken wären ich sie überhole 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hatte ma wieder langeweile beim Fahrradfahren (Weg von der Arbeit nach hause)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/18rptv3a0gs&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/18rptv3a0gs&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Antijur (19. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wie lange gehts den da nur geradeaus?


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> wie lange gehts den da nur geradeaus?



Der Weg geht ca. 2km von Anfang bis Ende.
1,83km laut Google Earth.


----------



## Antijur (19. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ist ja echt nur geradeaus


----------



## kmf (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hatte ma wieder langeweile beim Fahrradfahren (Weg von der Arbeit nach hause)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/18rptv3a0gs&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/18rptv3a0gs&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Sieht aus wie ne ehemalige Bahnstrecke. Höhenmeter ≤ 0!


----------



## L0cke (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

omg, warum habe ich noch kein navi zum biken -.-


----------



## nasserpudel (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich will auch ein Navi


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Warum wollt ihr denn alle Navis haben? 

Dann gehts auf dem Fahrradweg bald genauso los, wie auf der Straße.
Lauter Deppen die unvorsichtig und viel zu langsam durch die Gegend schleichen, weil sie mehr auf das Navi als auf den Verkehr achten.

Ich bin vor einem Jahr umgezogen und fahr relativ viel Auto und mittlerweile auch ein wenig Fahrrad und ich kenne die Gegend und Umgebung nach einem Jahr besser als manche die hier schon einige Jahre wohnen, aber immer nur mit dem Navi durch die Gegend fahren.

Also lieber zwei, drei mal verfahren, dadurch die Umgebung kennenlernen und seine Navigationsfähigkeiten ausbauen!

Grade beim Fahrradfahren sind doch die Umwege das spannendste!


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> oh ja! und schön ist es grade bei mir hier an der Baustelle  Tempolimit 30 und es geht meist noch viel langsamer da durch. Am Anfang muss ich noch auf der Straße fahren und hänge hinter allen Autos und dann beginnt der Radweg die ganze Straße lang kann ich den Autofahrern zuwinken wären ich sie überhole
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


bei uns hängen die immer alle hinterm traktor oder den rollerfahrern, dann kann ich schön lässig freihändig vorbeizischen
wie die immer gucken ist zu gut
aber nichts topt alte rennradsäcke, die sind voll angepisst, wenn man sie überholt und dann irgendwann mit einem eleganten winker abbiegt
die jungen, die fordenr mich immer heraus und sehens mit homur

juhu, ab samstag kann ich wahrscheinlich entlich wieder fotos machen und dann wird ne halterung fürn lenker gebaut(danke@LOcke für die grund-idee)
dann gibt es auch endlich mal videos von meiner meist gefahrenen strecke(und anderen)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr denn alle Navis haben?
> 
> Dann gehts auf dem Fahrradweg bald genauso los, wie auf der Straße.
> Lauter Deppen die unvorsichtig und viel zu langsam durch die Gegend schleichen, weil sie mehr auf das Navi als auf den Verkehr achten.



Du weißt nicht wirklich wie ein Fahrradnavi funktioniert oder? 


Wer ist heute noch mit Fahrrad unterwegs gewesen? Was? Zu warm? Ach... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das ganze natürlich mit ordentlich Gegenwind und dem Gefühl gegen eine warme Wand zu fahren...


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Gott, das ist hier auch so heiß, ich gehe nur in den pool in fahre nicht ein bissl bike, vllt. heute abend nen ründchen, wenn ich vom tanzen zurück bin und im pool war


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht wirklich wie ein Fahrradnavi funktioniert oder?
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Ich denke das Fahrradnavigationsgerät wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel anders funktionieren als ein Autonavigationsgerät.
Wahrscheinlich gibts dort ein paar Extrafunktionen, wie topographische Karten, Pulsmesser, Höhenmesser und was weiß ich.
Wegfallen wird dafür wahrscheinlich die tolle Pfeil/-Kartennavigation und die nette Frauenstimme 

Ich stell mir das ganze wie ein Fahrradcomputer mit GPS und Extrafunktionen vor.
Ob ich dafür allerdings extra ein Navigationsgerät brauche?
Ich denke mit einer Karte sollte man doch auch recht gut bedient sein?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

klar reicht an sich auch eine Karte aber ich weiß immer nicht wo ich Grade bin^^
Das Radnavi stellt schon Karten und Pfeile da, aber es kommen, wie du schon sagtest, keine Stimmen sondern Piep-Töne die dir sagen, dass du auf den Display schauen sollst.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich war gestern auch unterwegs,auf dem weg zu nem trail hatte ich einen kleinen Unfall,den ich nichtmal verschuldet hab.
Also immer schön den Helm tragen,auch wenns nur bis zum Bäcker ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

SCHEI!E Ist dir was passiert? oder dem bike?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Musste einem Auto ausweichen was mir bergab in der Kurve auf meiner Fahrbahn entgegenkam.Da musste ich nach rechts ausweichen,also von der Straße runter.

Helm ist wie man sieht hinüber,nen kleinen cut neben dem Ohr und ein paar schrammen.
Was mir unverständlich ist,das Bike hat nichtmal einen neuen Kratzer....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Zahlt dir denn wenigstens die Versicherung einen neuen Helm oder bleibst du auf dem Schaden sitzen? Hast du dir das Auto-Kennzeichen notiert/gemerkt?


----------



## Fabian (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich weiß nichtmal mehr was für ein auto das war,geschweigedenn wie ich zurückgeradelt bin,alles weg.....


----------



## nasserpudel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hättest ja auch bremsen können 
und nicht mit vollem speed in den straßengraben fahren brauchen.


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Dann stell doch Anzeige wegen Fahrerflucht bzw. Unterlassener Hilfeleistung gegen unbekannt. Bei uns steht sowas dann beispielsweise den nächsten Tag in der Zeitung und macht vielen nen schlechtes Gewissen sodass die sich beid er Polizei melden.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

JPO weil jetzt bleibst du auf den Kosten für einen neuen Helm sitzen


----------



## Fabian (21. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nasserpudel:den kommentar hättest du dir sparen können,neben dem ausweichen hab ich ja gebremst,und wie...

Insgesamt möchte ich jetzt das es nicht weiter Thema ist,sollte nur nochmal verdeutlichen wie wichtig der Helm ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also, ich habe nu endlich ne vernünftige Cam und nen Schirt fürs biken. die cam ist noch net da, aber vom schirt habe ich bilder und vom bike auch nochmal eins

@alle, die das shirt auch kaufen wollen: das fällt groß aus. ich habe normale t-shirtgröße s-m. das fällt in s sehr groß aus, im gegensatz zu t-shirts


EDIT: mal nen Zitat von mir mit dem link zur cam


Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also, ist di erstere geworden: KLICK
> Ist zwar noch net da, müsste aber montag kommen
> dann gibts erstmal bilder on masse


----------



## Fabian (23. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Braucht wer noch einen niegelnagel neuen Helm,gestern gekauft?

Hab vorhin gelesen das Giro Helme für 50% des Preises ersetzt die durch Unfälle zerstört wurden.Will meinen Phase wiederhaben,ich Trottel hab gestern einen neuen gekauft


----------



## nasserpudel (23. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Braucht wer noch einen niegelnagel neuen Helm,gestern gekauft?
> 
> Hab vorhin gelesen das Giro Helme für 50% des Preises ersetzt die durch Unfälle zerstört wurden.Will meinen Phase wiederhaben,ich Trottel hab gestern einen neuen gekauft


ich bräuchrte nen neuen aber nicht um jeden preis.!


----------



## Fabian (23. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also wenn dir der von der Optik her passt:

http://www.3s-sports.de/l8mimages/s410127-2215-shop.jpg

Dann weiteres per pn


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Am Anfang muss ich noch auf der Straße fahren und hänge hinter allen Autos und dann beginnt der Radweg die ganze Straße lang kann ich den Autofahrern zuwinken wären ich sie überhole



Ja, manch Autofahrer hat scheinbar Hummeln im Gesäß, wenn man bedenkt, dass du als Radfahrer schon irrsinnigerweise mehr fährst, als vorgegeben war und trotzdem noch überholt wirst.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hatte ma wieder langeweile beim Fahrradfahren (Weg von der Arbeit nach hause)
> [/YT]



Sind die Pipelines rechts von dir noch in Betrieb? Erinnert mich stark an den Ruhrpott 

nichtraucher91,

einen schicken Fahrradcomputer von Sigma hast du da  Ich hätte ihn mir fast auch geholt, jedoch habe ich mich dann für eine Pulsuhr (Sigma PC15) entschieden, die ich dann unabhängig vom Fahrrad nutzen kann. Den Fahrradcomputer hab ich mit nachträglich gekauft.

Bein 37°C würde ich mich hüten, großartig das Herz in Gang zu setzen. Nicht jeder hält bei solchen Temperaturen stand und kippt gerne mal unverhofft mit Schwärze vor den Augen um.



Fabian schrieb:


> Ich weiß nichtmal mehr was für ein auto das war,geschweigedenn wie ich zurückgeradelt bin,alles weg.....



Hat der Autofahrer denn offensichtlich erkennen können, dass du gestürzt bist? Eine ähnliche Situation hatte ich, als jemand links von einer Tankstelle kam und mich fast übersah. Ich flog bei der Gefahrenbremsung halb über den Lenker. Niemand macht sich in solch einer Situation Gedanken, wie man richtig bremst; Hauptsache man zieht an. Es ist zum Glück nichts passiert.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ja, manch Autofahrer hat scheinbar Hummeln im Gesäß, wenn man bedenkt, dass du als Radfahrer schon irrsinnigerweise mehr fährst, als vorgegeben war und trotzdem noch überholt wirst.



also Da sind 30km/h erlaubt und da geht es berg auf also die 30km/h knack ich nicht.




Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> nichtraucher91,
> 
> einen schicken Fahrradcomputer von Sigma hast du da  Ich hätte ihn mir fast auch geholt, jedoch habe ich mich dann für eine Pulsuhr (Sigma PC15) entschieden, die ich dann unabhängig vom Fahrrad nutzen kann. Den Fahrradcomputer hab ich mit nachträglich gekauft.
> 
> Bein 37°C würde ich mich hüten, großartig das Herz in Gang zu setzen. Nicht jeder hält bei solchen Temperaturen stand und kippt gerne mal unverhofft mit Schwärze vor den Augen um.



dachte ich mir auch als ich Zuhause war...
Aber meine Fahrzeit beruhigte mich wieder. 28,34min anstatt um die 20min^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Eine Frage, die mir noch auf dem Herzen brennt, weil ich selbst davon betroffen sein kann. Viele hatten hier angegeben, dass die Racing Ralph-Reifen nach gut 600-700 Kilometern "platt" sind. Heißt das, dass das Profil quasi runter ist und man sich neue Reifen holen darf/sollte? Oder ist sichtbar etwas vom Profil herunter, man kann aber noch weiter fahren?

Ist der Preis im Vergleich zur Leistung, wenn die Reifen nur um die 700 Km halten, nicht mangelhaft? Bei einem Preis von 30-40 Euro finde ich das hart.


----------



## L0cke (24. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so nun lieste man mal nach langer zeit auch wieder einen (bilder)beitrag von mir, habe vom freund ne r7 bekommen, mal schaun wie sie sich schlägt als übergangs und racegabe fürs freeridehardtail,denke mal unter 1300g sind schonmal ne ansage im bezug auf gewicht .
Mal schaun was sich mit der dicken gabel ergibt, kommt dann wahrscheinlich fürs erste wieder die 55er rein, wenn diese aus italien zurückkommt, sollte es zu lange dauern kommt evtl etwas anderes für den freerideeinsatz, denn die eurobike ist nicht mehr weit, und die r7 sollte evtl bei mir auch mal den einen oder anderen freerideinsatz aushalten werd ich diese weithin für so was ausnutzen und die 140er gabel wird auf nächstes jahr verschoben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overkill_KA (24. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @alle, die das shirt auch kaufen wollen: das fällt groß aus. ich habe normale t-shirtgröße s-m. das fällt in s sehr groß aus, im gegensatz zu t-shirts



Sinnvoll wäre noch dazuzuschreiben von wo du das Shirt hast oder wie es heißt


----------



## roadgecko (24. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ *Wannseesprinter *Ich glaube, die Pipelins werden zum Teil noch genutzt.

Schönes Wetter heute, das musste genutzt werden ^^


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (25. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Moin Moin,

ich möchte mich einmal für eure Kaufberatung bedanken 
Mittlerweile habe ich gut 150 Kilometer auf dem Cube Aim runter und bin begeistert.
Kein Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes.

Bilder gibts demnächst auch mal.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Sinnvoll wäre noch dazuzuschreiben von wo du das Shirt hast oder wie es heißt


Fox HC Hersey Shortsleeve Black&White S von Amazon(Hibike)


----------



## Klutten (25. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ LOcke
Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile mal wieder eine sehr gute Race-Gabel mit deutlich unter 1.300 Gramm? Ich würde gerne im Frühjahr meine SID SL in den Ruhestand schicken, da diese doch kleine Defizite mit Scheibenbremsen aufweist.


----------



## rabensang (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Klutten 

Sorry, bin zwar nicht Locke aber muss mich hier mal einmischen.

Deutlich unter 1300 Gramm gibt es nur wenige teure Gabeln. Zwei Beispiele sind die:

- DT Swiss XRC 100 Race 2009 (100mm -> 1250 Gramm)
- Manitou R7 MRD Absolute 2009 (80mm -> 1271 Gramm)

Falls es auch über 1300 Gramm sein kann solltest du folgende mal anschauen:

- Magura Durin
- FOX F 100
- Manitou R7 Elite

Nur mal so als Anreiz, L0cke kann dir da bestimmt mehr helfen...


----------



## kmf (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die leichten Gabeln leiden alle unter gewissen Problemen mit der Stabilität beim Bremsen. Auch sind sie nur bis Bremsscheiben-Ø 160mm freigegeben.

Lieber selbst ein kg abnehmen und dafür ne stabile Forke rein, dann hat man im harten Gelände auch noch Reserven und was viel wichtiger ist, man kann eine 203er Scheibe montieren, welche sich beim Bremsen wie erste Sahne dosieren lässt. 

@Wannseesprinter

Das Problem mit der starken Abnutzung beim Racing Ralph ist nur bei den Modellen von vor 2008 zu finden und betrifft auch nur das Fahren auf Asphalt. Da gingen die Dinger runter wie Radiergummi. Die heutigen Triple-Compounds sind da weitaus haltbarer. Sie sind allerdings auch etwas schwerer geworden. 

Eine gute Alternative sind die Nobby Nic. Und gerade jetzt, wo das neue Modell auf den Markt gekommen ist, werden die alten, welche meiner Ansicht nicht schlechter sind, zu günstigem Preis verhökert.


----------



## kmf (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern auch unterwegs,auf dem weg zu nem trail hatte ich einen kleinen Unfall,den ich nichtmal verschuldet hab.
> Also immer schön den Helm tragen,auch wenns nur bis zum Bäcker ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Giro bietet während der ersten 3 Jahre einen Tausch des verunfallten Helmes mit 50% Preisnachlass an. Also, falls du noch die Rechnung vom Helm hast und das Ding noch keine 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel, schicks ein. Dann bekommst du einen neuen bzw. sogar ein neueres Modell zum halben Preis deines jetzigen. 
Mein Fahrradkollege musste für seinen sogar keinen Pfennig dazuzahlen, weil es etwas länger gedauert hatte mit dem Austausch.


----------



## Fabian (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab das schon in die Gänge geleitet,der Helm ist erst 3 monate alt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier mal mein "neues" Rad. wird hoffentlich erst ab Samstag im Einsatz sein.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ui, ein nettes SingleSpeed-Rad
Aber nu mal im Ernst, wofür brauchste das teil Zeitung austragen oder sowas in der art?

EDIT: Ich habe die 2000km geknackt und fahre waqhrscheinlich ab demnächst im Verein CC


----------



## roadgecko (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ui, ein nettes SingleSpeed-Rad
> Aber nu mal im Ernst, wofür brauchste das teil Zeitung austragen oder sowas in der art?



Ich nehm an zum Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich nehm an zum Fahrrad fahren.


Den Kommentar hättest du dir echt sparen können
das ist mir auch klar
Spamer


----------



## roadgecko (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Den Kommentar hättest du dir echt sparen können
> das ist mir auch klar
> Spamer



Ja warum ?



> Ui, ein nettes SingleSpeed-Rad
> *Aber nu mal im Ernst, wofür brauchste das teil* Zeitung austragen oder sowas in der art?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hab mir das große und mittlere Kurbelblatt verbogen. Das heißt es muss gewechselt werden und da hab ich heute mal bei meinem Händler gefragt was das kosten würde. Auf seine Antwort hin und den Zusatz, das eine neue Kurbel günstiger sei, habe ich mich auf eine neue Kurbel um entschieden. 
Nach dem er mir das sagte, was das mit Einbau kostet wollt ich gar nicht mehr wissen, was eine neue Kette und Kassette dann noch kosten würden. 
Jedenfalls bringe ich mein Bike (vllt - muss mir das noch genau überlegen!) am Freitag nach der Schule zu ihm und hole es ab nach dem ich aus London zurück bin. Da sollte er dann genug Zeit haben die Kurbel zu wechseln und mich trifft es nicht so hart. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Na, wie viel will er für Kurbel und Montage haben? 75€ wie MediaMarkt für ne Vista Installation?!
Ich denke mal, so wie du das gepostet hast, wird es nicht sehr billig.

Ich habe gestern mal kurz 51€ an bikemailorder vergeben, muss ich noch überweisen, aber dann müsste nöchste woche ein oaket bei mir eintrudeln. Inhalt bleibt geheim. ihr könt ja raten was drinne ist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

~65€ da evtl das Innenlager gewechselt werden muss... ~45€ kosten die Teile. Ich wollte eig nichts mehr fürs Bike ausgeben, was ich nicht mit ans nächste setzen kann... mal sehen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Bike hat mal ein Update bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kefü kommt noch dran

MFG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Inhalt bleibt geheim. ihr könt ja raten was drinne ist.



Eine Regenrinne für den Sattel, damit man sich mit dem Allerwertesten bei Wind und Wetter unbekümmert draufsetzen kann?  Verzeihung, aber das fiel mir auf Anhieb ein.

Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer. Du hast leider nichts angedeutet, also könnten es um die 34.758 verschiedenen Teile für's Fahrrad geben. Diese jetzt aufzuzählen... Bis dahin sind meine Fingernägel sehr dermaßen gewachsen, dass ich nur noch zwischen die Tasten tippe 

Nette Kilometerleistung übrigens. Ich habe richtig erkannt, dass du so gut wie jeden Tag im Monat etwa 17 Kilometer gefahren bist? Hut ab, wenn's so sein sollte. Mir fällt gerade ein, dass so etwas richtig gut bei Excel kommt. Mal sehen, sobald ich an meinen eigenen Rechner wieder sitze, was mich so für kreative Ergüsse überfallen.



rabensang schrieb:


> Kefü kommt noch dran



Kefü? Ich mag keine Kürzel, unter denen man sich auf Anhieb nichts vorstellen kann; immer diese Faulheit. Google kann jeder


----------



## rabensang (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kettenführung   

kettenführung - Google-Suche


----------



## nasserpudel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ nichtraucher

was ist das für eine Kurbel?
Ich würd dir ja zu keiner simplen shimano raten...kauf lieber gleich eine SLX die 1. länger hält und die du auch noch weiterverwenden kannst!


----------



## nasserpudel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> Mein Bike hat mal ein Update bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du wirst damit aber wohl kaum Cross-Counrtry fahren oder?


----------



## rabensang (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie kommst du auf Cross Country????????


----------



## nasserpudel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Weil vorhins über CC geredet wurden ist und dan kamm plötzlich dein Bike.


----------



## rabensang (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nö, das hab ich nur mal so mit reingesetzt. Ist vorhin fertig geworden. Geht mehr in Richtung Freeride als in CC.

MFG


----------



## nasserpudel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das meinte ich ja...
Mit so einem Bike wird man ja wohl kaum CC fahren.!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Nette Kilometerleistung übrigens. Ich habe richtig erkannt, dass du so gut wie jeden Tag im Monat etwa 17 Kilometer gefahren bist? Hut ab, wenn's so sein sollte. Mir fällt gerade ein, dass so etwas richtig gut bei Excel kommt. Mal sehen, sobald ich an meinen eigenen Rechner wieder sitze, was mich so für kreative Ergüsse überfallen.



Ich fahre auch jeden Tag min. 17,5km 
und abends noch wenn ich gut drauf bin und die Zeit hab.




nasserpudel schrieb:


> @ nichtraucher
> 
> was ist das für eine Kurbel?
> Ich würd dir ja zu keiner simplen shimano raten...kauf lieber gleich eine SLX die 1. länger hält und die du auch noch weiterverwenden kannst!



Bringt mir nichts! das Rad wird noch bis etwas November gefahren, ab dann bekomme ich wieder Monatskarten. Ab nächstem Jahr geht das Bike in den Harz, wo es etwa zweimal im Jahr bewegt wird...
Und weiterverwenden werde ich sie bestimmt auch nicht, da ich mir wenn dann ein Komplett-Bike hole mit höherer Ausstattung. 


Lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> du wirst damit aber wohl kaum Cross-Counrtry fahren oder?



Na hör mal,das will doch gefordert werden.

Wäre mal eine lustige Vorstellung mit den Big Betty cc zu fahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal eine Frage: 

Grüßt ihr andere Radler? 
- Ja, immer
- Nein, nie
- kommt drauf an (bitte nennen worauf es ankommt)

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn die anderern grüßen dan grüße ich zurück...sonst aber eigtl nicht.


----------



## Klutten (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> @ Klutten
> 
> Sorry, bin zwar nicht Locke aber muss mich hier mal einmischen.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Tipps. Ich bin etwas raus aus der Materie und muss mich jetzt im Winter erst mal wieder mit den ganzen Neuerscheinungen befassen. Die ersten beiden Gabeln schaue ich mir mal an.



kmf schrieb:


> Die leichten Gabeln leiden alle unter gewissen Problemen mit der Stabilität beim Bremsen. Auch sind sie nur bis Bremsscheiben-Ø 160mm freigegeben.
> 
> Lieber selbst ein kg abnehmen und dafür ne stabile Forke rein, dann hat man im harten Gelände auch noch Reserven und was viel wichtiger ist, man kann eine 203er Scheibe montieren, welche sich beim Bremsen wie erste Sahne dosieren lässt.


Die angesprochenen Probleme kenne ich natürlich und habe damit kein Problem. Man muss eben einen guten Kompromiss machen, was mir mit der SID SL sicher auch gelungen ist. Die Gabel ist echt klasse und hat bereits einiges auf dem Buckel. Ich würde sie aber gerne mal erneuern, da sie bereits in die Jahre gekommen ist. Primär geht es mir um den absoluten Leichtbau, und dafür benötige ich weiterhin eine Gabel unter 1.300 Gramm - mit Abnehmen hat das also wenig zu tun. Aufgrund der verbauten Komponenten ist mein Bike eh nur noch für ca. 80kg ausgelegt und da liege ich seit Jahren drunter. 

Ich hatte gehofft, dass es eventuell eine Gabel mit viel Carbon gibt, so wie die SID Race damals. Was die Technik selbst angeht, wird ein 2008/09er Modell alleine aufgrund seiner dickeren Tauchrohre schon eine mehr als ausreichende Stabilität bieten, wenn ich da jetzt mal meine SID SL als Referenz nehme. Scheiben über 160mm benötige ich ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## rabensang (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn du eine mit Carbon möchtest, dann wär ja die DT Swiss genau richtig:

Carbon-Einheit von Gabelschaft und Gabelkrone sowie der gänzlich überarbeiteten Carbon-Tauchrohreinheit 

MFG


----------



## Klutten (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jo, die wäre was. Nur leider passt meine XTR-Bremse nicht ohne weiteres an die Postmount-Aufnahmen...


----------



## rabensang (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Stichwort: Adapter!?!?


----------



## Klutten (27. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nö, mit so einem Pfusch möchte ich nicht anfangen. Zudem ist dann auch wieder der Gewichtsvorteil hin.


----------



## nasserpudel (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ob das fahrrad nun 200gramm schwerer ist durch eine bessere Gabel und deiner Bremse die auch passen würde oder eben nicht wirst du kaum merken...!


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Eine Regenrinne für den Sattel, damit man sich mit dem Allerwertesten bei Wind und Wetter unbekümmert draufsetzen kann?  Verzeihung, aber das fiel mir auf Anhieb ein.
> 
> Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer. Du hast leider nichts angedeutet, also könnten es um die 34.758 verschiedenen Teile für's Fahrrad geben. Diese jetzt aufzuzählen... Bis dahin sind meine Fingernägel sehr dermaßen gewachsen, dass ich nur noch zwischen die Tasten tippe
> 
> ...




naja, da müste man nen paar seiten zurück blättern, dann würde man s einige hinweise finden. ich sage nur 2x hinten am rad und 1x am oberkörper. mal sehen wer's nu errät

Danke, ich fahre nicht jeden Tag, z.B donnerstags und mittwochs kann ich net, da habe ich lang schule. danke für das kompliment. an LOCke komme ich zwar net ran, aber eagl. ich will am ende des jahres mind. 10km pro tag haben.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Grüßt ihr andere Radler?
> - Ja, immer
> ...


Radler grüße ich je nach situation. fußgänger, die ich überhole oder die platz gemacht haben, immer. wir müssen uns ja nich unbeliebt machen


----------



## L0cke (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Klutten schrieb:


> @ LOcke
> Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile mal wieder eine sehr gute Race-Gabel mit deutlich unter 1.300 Gramm? Ich würde gerne im Frühjahr meine SID SL in den Ruhestand schicken, da diese doch kleine Defizite mit Scheibenbremsen aufweist.





rabensang schrieb:


> @ Klutten
> 
> Sorry, bin zwar nicht Locke aber muss mich hier mal einmischen.
> 
> ...



die dt ist weich wie butter, verbiegt sich beim lenken wie auch bremsen, und ich hatte nur ne 160er scheibe dran...



rabensang schrieb:


> Falls es auch über 1300 Gramm sein kann solltest du folgende mal anschauen:
> 
> - Magura Durin
> - FOX F 100
> ...



Fox F 100 ist nogo, sauschwer, und federt mal gar ncith schön, dümpelt zu viel in der unteren mitte des federweges rum , die beiden von m und m sind in ordnung



kmf schrieb:


> Die leichten Gabeln leiden alle unter gewissen Problemen mit der Stabilität beim Bremsen. Auch sind sie nur bis Bremsscheiben-Ø 160mm freigegeben.
> 
> Lieber selbst ein kg abnehmen und dafür ne stabile Forke rein, dann hat man im harten Gelände auch noch Reserven und was viel wichtiger ist, man kann eine 203er Scheibe montieren, welche sich beim Bremsen wie erste Sahne dosieren lässt.



naja, zumindest die manitou r7 ist für 203er scheiben freigegeben und stabilität beim bremsen, ich glaube hier kackt einer einfach das nach was andere sagen...



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal kurz 51€ an bikemailorder vergeben, muss ich noch überweisen, aber dann müsste nöchste woche ein oaket bei mir eintrudeln. Inhalt bleibt geheim. ihr könt ja raten was drinne ist.



fühlen wir uns nun wichtig ?, könnt mir vorstellen das sie für (fat) alberts sind....



rabensang schrieb:


> Mein Bike hat mal ein Update bekommen:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/rabensang-albums-a-138-picture24272-fahrrad.jpg



langsam gefällt es mir, mach mal ein paar mehr pices 



rabensang schrieb:


> Kefü kommt noch dran
> 
> MFG



hätte da evtl etwas, wenn die tests mit dem neuen material weiterhin so positiv sind wird wird die neue kefü nur noch 35g wiegen 





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Grüßt ihr andere Radler?
> - Ja, immer
> ...



ja, wenn nicht grad was wichtiges anderes dazwischenkommt *gg*



kmf schrieb:


> Lieber selbst ein kg abnehmen und dafür ne stabile Forke rein, dann hat man im harten Gelände auch noch Reserven und was viel wichtiger ist, man kann eine 203er Scheibe montieren, welche sich beim Bremsen wie erste Sahne dosieren lässt.





nasserpudel schrieb:


> Ob das fahrrad nun 200gramm schwerer ist durch eine bessere Gabel und deiner Bremse die auch passen würde oder eben nicht wirst du kaum merken...!



, man merkt wieder mal das hier einige gaaaanz wenig ahnung haben...



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> an LOCke komme ich zwar net ran, aber eagl. ich will am ende des jahres mind. 10km pro tag haben.



na da fehlt noch einiges an kilometern.


----------



## nasserpudel (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Loke...
Du willst mir doch nicht etwa weismachen das du das merkst wen du 200gramm mehr am bike hängen hast.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 also wenn ich es an die Waage hänge schon.  
200Gramm kann nicht nicht sagen, aber 1kg merke ich schon.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nasserpudel (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also wenn ich es an die Waage hänge schon.
> 200Gramm kann nicht nicht sagen, aber 1kg merke ich schon.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91




1Kg wird man auch merken...aber 200gramm bezweifle ich ja mal ganz stark.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das wen ich 200gramm mehr an der Gabel habe, dass fahren anstrengender/anders werden wird!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

War grade mal wieder in meinem örtlichen Wald und hab da noch einen Biker getroffen. Zusammen haben wir dann von einem Bikeclub gesponnen... mal sehen vllt wird was da raus 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> langsam gefällt es mir, mach mal ein paar mehr pices



Puh, endlich mal ne gute Nachricht Mehr Pics kommen am WE.




L0cke schrieb:


> hätte da evtl etwas, wenn die tests mit dem neuen material weiterhin so positiv sind wird wird die neue kefü nur noch 35g wiegen




Sieht gut aus. Ich werde eventuell mal die Dreist von G-Junkies ausprobieren. Wenn das nix wird kommt ne Saint Kurbel mit 2- Fach Kefü.

Gibt es bei dir nun 3-Fach Kefüs????

MFG


----------



## Klutten (28. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Ob das fahrrad nun 200gramm schwerer ist durch eine bessere Gabel und deiner Bremse die auch passen würde oder eben nicht wirst du kaum merken...!


Wenn du mal ein Bike aus dem Jahre 2002 auch nur annähernd auf das Gewicht meines Fahrrades getrimmt hättest, wüsstest du, dass jedes Gramm unter 12 kg teuer erkauft ist und die letzten 2 kg kaum zu schaffen sind. Ich habe nun mal sehr viel Spaß an feinster Technik und achte nun mal gerne auf jedes Gramm. Da geht es dann auch nicht nur um "das Merken" sondern einfach um das erreichen eines Zieles - und das waren in meinem Fall die 10-kg-Marke.



L0cke schrieb:


> , man merkt wieder mal das hier einige gaaaanz wenig ahnung haben...


Danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Nun ja, jedem das seine ...und mir den Leichtbau 

Danke für deine Meinung zur DT-Gabel - kommt ja eh nicht in Frage. Fox mag ich auch nicht besonders. Beschreiben kann ich das Verhalten irgendwie nicht, aber es ist komisch. ^^ Ich werde wohl versuchen eine Gabelbrücke der SID Race zu bekommen, dann gibt es meine gewünschte Extraportion Carbon doch noch. Die Gabel selbst finde ich sonst ja klasse.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Nabend.

Vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen 

Auf der Cube Site gibt es die neuen 2010er Modelle zu begutachten.

Bisschen runterscrollen - unten stehen die Modelle.
Mit Zoomfunktion 

© CUBE-BIKES © 2010

Mfg

JMF


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ahh und das LTD TEAM wiegt auch nur 10,8kg^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Klutten:Falls das mit der Sid nichts werden sollte würdest du mit dieser Gabel und ein wenig Gewichtstuning dein Ziel erreichen können:
Bike-Alm - Manitou R7 Carbon MRD Absolute 100mm 5135

Wird allerdings wahrscheinlich einiges teurer sein als das neue Casting für die Sid.

Die R7 soll auch in dieser Ausführung steifer als die Sid sein,kann dir leider nur Erfahrungswerte der R7 Elite liefern,die ja "etwas" schwerer ist.

Mein hardtail soll leichter werden,allerdings werden erstmal die großen Fettrollen entfernt,dann die kleineren.


----------



## L0cke (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, mir tut sich eine möglichkeit auf relativ günstig eine neue pike 454 mitzubestellen, aber dafür müsste die r7 dran glauben , hat hier jemand interesse an einer r7 spv, der ganz große service wurde gerade gemacht (hat neues innenleben), rechnung davon liegt beim kauf bei , optisch ist sie auch in sehr gutem zustand, der schaft wurde aber gekürzt.



nasserpudel schrieb:


> @ Loke...
> Du willst mir doch nicht etwa weismachen das du das merkst wen du 200gramm mehr am bike hängen hast.



ICH schon, hab dafür ein gespür, genauso kann ich sehen wenn an mir jemand vorbeifährt und auf seinem bike rumhoppelt ob sein fahrwerk richtig eingestellt ist, und das ist kein scherz, auserdem, wenn du an 4 teilen 200 g sparen tust, sind das schon 800g, ich denke die fängst du dann auch an es zu spüren 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> War grade mal wieder in meinem örtlichen Wald und hab da noch einen Biker getroffen. Zusammen haben wir dann von einem Bikeclub gesponnen... mal sehen vllt wird was da raus
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



na da bin ich ja gespannt, aber ich sage euch, wird sau viel arbeit, machen das ja auch grad durch, wobei wir ja hier noch unsere hauptfreeridestrecke zum bikepark umbauen mussen, da wir einige besonderheiten haben



rabensang schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Ich werde eventuell mal die Dreist von G-Junkies ausprobieren. Wenn das nix wird kommt ne Saint Kurbel mit 2- Fach Kefü.
> Gibt es bei dir nun 3-Fach Kefüs????
> MFG



kurbel, warum auf saint wechseln, die xt hält so schon sauviel aus, die bekommst du nicht kaputt 
Jop, wenn der letzte Test gut verläuft gibt es bei mir bald auch 3 fach 



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn du mal ein Bike aus dem Jahre 2002 auch nur annähernd auf das Gewicht meines Fahrrades getrimmt hättest, wüsstest du, dass jedes Gramm unter 12 kg teuer erkauft ist und die letzten 2 kg kaum zu schaffen sind. Ich habe nun mal sehr viel Spaß an feinster Technik und achte nun mal gerne auf jedes Gramm. Da geht es dann auch nicht nur um "das Merken" sondern einfach um das erreichen eines Zieles - und das waren in meinem Fall die 10-kg-Marke.


mhh ich habe für 2500 nen bike mit 8,2kg hinbekommen , aber da muss man sich auskennen und auch handwerklich begabt sein *g*



Klutten schrieb:


> Danke für deine Meinung zur DT-Gabel - kommt ja eh nicht in Frage. Fox mag ich auch nicht besonders. Beschreiben kann ich das Verhalten irgendwie nicht, aber es ist komisch. ^^ Ich werde wohl versuchen eine Gabelbrücke der SID Race zu bekommen, dann gibt es meine gewünschte Extraportion Carbon doch noch. Die Gabel selbst finde ich sonst ja klasse.



ich beschreibe sie mal so, eigal wie eingestellt sauschneller rebound und dümpelt sonst nur in der unteren mitte des federweges herum wenns richtig losgeht



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ahh und das LTD TEAM wiegt auch nur 10,8kg^^
> 
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



naja, wenn ich mir die teile so anschaue kann ich es nicht ganz glauben, auserdem wurde ohne pedale gemessen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> auserdem wurde ohne pedale gemessen


Wahrscheinlich auch ohne Reifen, wobei die ja nicht viel wiegen.


----------



## Fabian (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Wahrscheinlich auch ohne Reifen, wobei die ja nicht viel wiegen.



Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.....


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> fühlen wir uns nun wichtig ?, könnt mir vorstellen das sie für (fat) alberts sind....


ja, ich bin jetzt ganz wichtig
fat albert ist richtig, allerding net nur alleine da fehlt noch nen bissl um auf 52€ zu kommen



L0cke schrieb:


> na da fehlt noch einiges an kilometern.


ich weiß, ich bemühe mich ja. ich habe aber noch 124Tage zeit. Montsag zum besipiel werde ich bestimmt wieder 50km fahren(24km an- und abfahrt zusammen zum training: klick ; und dann 1,5h noch duech die gegend 'gurken' mir ~25km/h)
ich denke, dass ich das schaffe


ich habe dann gestern mal fabian nachgespielt, nur das ich mit meinem mitbiker nen kleinen crash hatte
war rechtheftig, ich bin bestimmt 2m geflogen und dann 5m geschlittert(waldboden), aber mir sind außer massenhaft brennnesselstichen und nen paar kratzern nischt passiert. vorteil, wenn man sichauf die schulter wirft
heute habe ich mir schon die finger in der tür geklemmt, aber wie. die sind sofort angeschwollen heute ischt also erstmal nischt mit biken mehr


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wer findet den Fehler?!
Die Nutzung des Bildes zum markieren des Fehlers ist ausdrücklich erlaubt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






L0cke schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich mir die teile so anschaue kann ich es nicht ganz glauben, auserdem wurde ohne pedale gemessen



Wollte damit nur sagen dass die Gewichtsangaben nicht stimmen kann.
Das LDT Race wiegt ja auch noch 11,5kg^^


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Du hast die schaltung nicht angeschlossen, nur die Bremsen
Ich habe gerdae keine Lust das bild zu bearbeiten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ANGESCHLOSSEN?! EY du spielst hier grade mit deinem Leben!!! 
Ne im erst, Bautonzug ist gerissen... jetzt muss ich doch Ma's Radl nehmen...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich weiß
Dass schei**
Mums rad wird wohl hoffentlich nicht durch den wald gejagt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bevor ich ein "normales" Fahrrad benutzte, gehe ich lieber zu Fuß. Mountainbike ftw!
Ich schätze mal, dass deine Mutter kein MTB besitzt.


----------



## rabensang (29. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ Locke hier mal nochn paar Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum wird die Quali bei manchen Fotos beim Hochladen in ein Album schlechter?????????????????

@ Bloemi

Den Preis kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen, da ich wieder einiges dran gemacht hab. Ich schätze, es liegt zwischen 2500 und 3000 €.

Ich kann dir ja mal die Parts aufschreiben:

Rahmen Ghost FR Northshore 2007
Gabel: Magura Wotan
Dämpfer: Magura Hugin (Einbaulänge 222mm -> 65mm Hub-> 185 mm Federweg)
Steuersatz: Reset WAN.5
Vorbau: Ritchey Severe Condition
Lenker: Syncros Gain
Sattel: Selle San Marco GUS
Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Schaltwerk: XT Shadow
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: XT Black Edition ( made by Khujand [IBC]  !TOP! )
Pedale: NS Bikes Aerial
Bremsen: Magura Louise BAT 203 mm
Laufräder: DT Swiss FR 6.1D + Hügi 440 FR ( Magura Laufradsatz von 2007)                                    

Gänge sind 27.


----------



## L0cke (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

rabensang, nun hast du mich enttäuscht, warum hast du die bilder im gegenlicht gemacht ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> Dass schei**
> Mums rad wird wohl hoffentlich nicht durch den wald gejagt



Ne aber durch den Stadtpark^^



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bevor ich ein "normales" Fahrrad benutzte, gehe ich lieber zu Fuß. Mountainbike ftw!
> Ich schätze mal, dass deine Mutter kein MTB besitzt.



Ne das dauert wenn man 10km zurücklegen muss...
Es ist das was ich vor ein paar Seiten gepostet habe.

ich muss sagen, es fährt sich echt gut. ist auch witzig wenn man in alter manier die anderem MTB'ler grüßt und die sich dann verarscht fühlen^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> rabensang, nun hast du mich enttäuscht, warum hast du die bilder im gegenlicht gemacht ?




Ging leider nicht anders auf dem Berg da oben. Da war überall Sonne. Mittagszeit.....

Ich mach morgen mal gute Bilder, die sind nur als Lückenfüller gedacht.


Hab mir heut das erste mal einen Platten gefahren mit meinen Bettys. Ging ein halbes Jahr ohne gut.....

MFG


----------



## roadgecko (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> @ Locke hier mal nochn paar Fotos:
> 
> *
> Warum wird die Quali bei manchen Fotos beim Hochladen in ein Album schlechter?????????????????*
> ...



Bei den Alben gibt es Begrenzungen in Sachen Bildgröße (Pixel und Höhe x Breite). Wenn das Bild also darüber liegt wird es wohl automatisch verkleiner und die Qualität nimmt ab. Tipp: Verkleiner das Bild selber auf 1600x1200 (ich glaub das war das max) und dann sollte die Qualität auch stimmen 

BTT: Cooles Bike


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Alternativ kann man die Bilder bei Flickr, Picasa oder BayIMG hochladen und hier verlinken, dann bleiben Qualität und Größe afaik erhalten.


----------



## rabensang (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Bilder hab ich nur 1000 x .... Pixel groß ins Album geladen. Komisch, dass die nochmal in der Quali sinken....


----------



## nasserpudel (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier nochmal aktuelle bilder von meinem.


----------



## rabensang (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie man sieht, sieht man nix.....


----------



## nasserpudel (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Irgendwie klappt das nicht mehr^^

dan muss ichs eben anders machen...


----------



## kmf (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fahre jetzt seit etwa 4 Jahren aktiv. Und ich hab bestimmt auf mehr Granaten-Rädern gesessen, als du es für möglich hälst. Und nix ist im Gelände für mich fataler, als eine sich beim Bremsen verwindende Gabel, wohlgemerkt immer unter dem Aspekt - voll Stoff fahren bei meinem Gewicht um 90 Kilo.
Du hälst von Fox nichts, ich wenig bis nichts von Manitou. Weil, 3 Gabeln von denen nacheinander, innerhalb von 6 Wochen zerschlissen waren, bzw. net das gehalten haben, was sie versprochen haben. Die sollen gefälligst erst mal ihre Qualität in den Griff bekommen und das bei jeder ausgelieferten Forke. Und solange das nicht der Fall ist, bleib ich bei Fox.

Und in Zukunft lass bitte Verunglimpfungen bzw. Unterstellungen, von wegen hier kackt einer ...


----------



## kmf (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> 1Kg wird man auch merken...aber 200gramm bezweifle ich ja mal ganz stark.
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das wen ich 200gramm mehr an der Gabel habe, dass fahren anstrengender/anders werden wird!


Jo, das ist alles Käse³ und hat überhaupt nix mit der Realität zu tun. Außer im Wettbewerb der Weltelite, wo es um Sekunden geht. Doch von deren Leistungsvermögen sind wir hier alle sowas von meilenweit entfernt. Und daran ändert auch nix, wenn sich hier einer hinstellt und rausposaunt



> , man merkt wieder mal das hier einige gaaaanz wenig ahnung haben...


----------



## Fabian (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

War es nicht so das Manitou vor ein paar Jahren Qualitätsprobleme hatte?
Es gibt leider immernoch viele Leute die einfach das über Manitou sagen was sie hören,die allerwenigsten davon sind selber in letzter Zeit eine davon gefahren.
Das Phenomen hatte ich bei einem lokalen Händler...

Trotz der vielen schlechten Meinungen habe ich mir die R7 gekauft,LOcke riet mir zu dieser..

Ich muss sagen das ich es keine Sekunde bereut habe,diese fährt sich absolut 
g**l ,ist leicht und für mein Gewicht steif genug.


----------



## kmf (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> War es nicht so das Manitou vor ein paar Jahren Qualitätsprobleme hatte?
> Es gibt leider immernoch viele Leute die einfach das über Manitou sagen was sie hören,die allerwenigsten davon sind selber in letzter Zeit eine davon gefahren.
> Das Phenomen hatte ich bei einem lokalen Händler...
> 
> ...


Vor Jahren ist gut. Meine schlechten Erfahrungen spielten sich letztes Jahr ab. Zwar net im Zusammenhang mit der R7, weil die damals nur bis 180 Rotor-Ø freigegeben war, sondern an der Manitou Minute MRD absolut. Diese Gabel wurde sage und schreibe 4x getauscht bis ich damit zufrieden war. 2x wegen zu großem Buchsenspiel und deswegen Kippen der Standrohre, 1x wegen Klopfgeräusch beim Ausfedern. Die, die jetzt drin ist, ist ganz ok, genauso wie das anstandslose Austauschen von Seiten des Großhändlers. Auf die 1. hab ich noch ca. 4 Wochen warten müssen, auf die anderen beiden jeweils nur 2-3 Tage. Warum glaubst du, verzichten immer mehr Händler auf diese Marke?


----------



## rabensang (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich denke, jeder Hersteller hat Modelle in seiner Palette, die einfach nur Schrott sind. Wenn ich da teilweise an Rock Shoxs denke

Ganz nebenbei sieht man mal wieder, wie der Kunde als Beta Tester genutzt wird.....


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



rabensang schrieb:


> @ Locke hier mal nochn paar Fotos:
> 
> Warum wird die Quali bei manchen Fotos beim Hochladen in ein Album schlechter?????????????????
> 
> ...


Danke.
Hat die Wotan 160 oder 180
as aktuelle 600er Northshore kostet 2000, das 800er gleich 3500 irgendwie nen bissl groß der Unterschied


----------



## rabensang (30. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hat die Wotan 160 oder 180
> as aktuelle 600er Northshore kostet 2000, das 800er gleich 3500 irgendwie nen bissl groß der Unterschied



Die Wotan hat 160mm aber einen sehr großen Durchschlagschutz. Deswegen eignet sich das gute Stück auch für ordentlichen Freeride.


Zum Thema.

Northshore 600


*Modell:* FR Northshore 600
*Rahmen:* 7005 T6 DB Active DRG
*Vorbau:* Syncros 1.5  OS
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Domain 302 Coil  -> ca. 360€
*Steuersatz:* FSA the big fat pig 1.5
*Lenker:* Syncros Riser 690 mm
*Pedale:* GHOST BMX
*Sattelstuetze:* Titec 31.6 mm
*Sattel:* GHOST VL 2051
*Schaltwerk:* SRAM X.9  -> ca. 60 €
*Umwerfer:* --
*Schalthebel:* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremshebel:* Avid CODE 5 Disc 203 mm
*Innenlager:* Truvativ Hussefelt-
*Kurbelsatz:* Truvativ Hussefelt 
*Bremsen:* Avid CODE 5 Disc 203 mm -> ca. 240 €
*Reifen v.:* Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
*Reifen h.:* -Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
*Felgen:* Alex SUPRA 4X - > Laufradsatz schätzungsweise ca. 400-500 €
*Speichen:* DT Swiss 1,8
*Naben:* Shimano 475 Disc 
*Kassette:* Shimano Deore - >  ca. 20 €
*Federelement:* FOX VAN R -> ca. 265 €
*Federweg v.:* 180 mm
*Federweg h.:* 180 mm
*Rahmenhoehen:* M/L
*Farben:* olive matt
*Gewicht:* 17.60 kg


Northshore 800:

*Modell:* FR Northshore 800
*Rahmen:* 7005 T6 DB Active DRG
*Vorbau:* Syncros 1.5  OS
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Totem IS Coil  -> ca. 790 €
*Steuersatz:* FSA the big fat pig 1.5
*Lenker:* Syncros Riser 690 mm
*Pedale:* GHOST BMX
*Sattelstuetze:* Titec 31.6 mm
*Sattel:* GHOST VL 2051
*Schaltwerk:* SRAM X.0  -> ca. 150 €
*Umwerfer:* --
*Schalthebel:* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremshebel:* Magura Louise BAT Disc 203 mm
*Innenlager:* Truvativ Holzfeller 1.1 BG-
*Kurbelsatz:* Truvativ Holzfeller 1.1 BG 
*Bremsen:* Magura Louise BAT Disc 203 mm  -> ca. 300 €
*Reifen v.:* Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
*Reifen h.:* -Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
*Felgen:* DT Swiss EX 2350 Disc  - > Laufradsatz ca. 750 €
*Speichen:* DT Swiss EX 2350 Disc
*Naben:* DT Swiss EX 2350 Disc 
*Kassette:* Shimano XT - >  ca. 40€
*Federelement:* Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 -> ca. 240 €
*Federweg v.:* 180 mm
*Federweg h.:* 180 mm
*Rahmenhoehen:* M/L
*Farben:* concrete
*Gewicht:* 17.40 kg


*
@ L0cke:*

Was für Felgenbänder bräuchte ich für meine DT swiss 6.1D felgen????

Hab da keine Ahnung von..


----------



## nasserpudel (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jemand interesse an einer ca 50km gefahrenen magura louise Fr?


----------



## kmf (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> jemand interesse an einer ca 50km gefahrenen magura louise Fr?


Nicht zufrieden damit?


----------



## nasserpudel (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja schon, aber irgendwie auch nicht so ganz.
Mag vllt auch daran liegen das ich nur eine 160er scheibe verbaut habe?!


----------



## rabensang (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

oder nicht richtig eingefahren.....


----------



## nasserpudel (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

eingefahren müsste sie mitlerweile eigtl schon sein.
Da wir gestern eigtl ganz gut gefahren sind und das auch die trails bergab...


----------



## rabensang (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

was stört dich an dem ding. die bremse müsste eigentlich gut gehen.

mfg


----------



## nasserpudel (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

bis jetzt bremst sie halt noch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Da ging ja selbst meine alte tektro (meschaniche) besser.
Ein Stoppie is nur mit viel körpereinsatz zu schaffen!


----------



## rabensang (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Vielleicht solltest du mal die Scheibe reinigen und schauen ob die Beläge verglast sind.

MFG


----------



## Fabian (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Erstmal richtig einbremsen ,welche Bremsscheibe benutzt du denn?


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@rabensang: ich weiß, warum der preis so unterschiuedlich ist, nur finde ich den unterschied karss. da fehtl finde ich noch so ein zwischending

@bremse: also, das man die bremsen  umbedingt einbremsen muss, kann ich net bestätigen, zumindest vom gefühk her(!!!). meine formula oro k18 ging gleich am ersten tag verdammt gut
die bremsleistung lässt bei mir, so glaube ich, schon langsam wieder nach

bin heute in verbindung mit cc-training in 2:45h 59-61km gefahren. pausen mit eingerechtnet.


----------



## Fabian (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kannst ja mal deine Kollegen zum 5 jahre alten Helm fragen


----------



## nasserpudel (31. August 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich werd mir jetzt erstmal die Magura Ventidisc (180mm) kaufen...dan wird mir aber bestimmt die gabel irgendwan ziemlich instabil.
naja mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## rabensang (1. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @bremse: also, das man die bremsen  umbedingt einbremsen muss, kann ich net bestätigen. meine formula oro k18 ging gleich am ersten tag verdammt gut
> die bremsleistung lässt bei mir, so glaube ich, schon langsam wieder nach




Die Beläge sollten vorsichtig "eingebremst" werden.   Und das kann schon eine Weile dauern. Hintergrund: Beim Bremsen entsteht eine hohe Hitze. Bremst man einen neuen Belag nicht vorsichtig ein, bildet sich eine harte Oberfläche ("Verglasung"), durch die sich die Bremsleistung verschlechtert. 
  Je nach Häufigkeit von Bremsvorgängen kann es schon ein paar Wochen dauern, bis die Beläge ihre volle Leistung entfalten. Magura empfiehlt beispielsweise 30 Bremsungen aus 30 Stundenkilometern. 


MFG


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal deine Kollegen zum 5 jahre alten Helm fragen


HÄ???  Muss ich den verstehen?
Ich weiß, das ich mal nen neuen Helm brauche, soll ich dir mal aufzählen was ich eigentlich noch alles brauche?
-neuer Helm
-Clicks und passende schuhe
-langarm shirt fürs biken
-knie-schienbein-schützer (da ich irgendwie immer was abkriege)
-nen neuen flaschenhalter
-richtige Hose fürs biken(sporthose ist auf dauer, etwas unangenehm-.-)

SO, umgerechnet so ~250€-300€ wenn ioch net nur billig Lösungen haben will.
Ich möchte mir aber auch nochmal nen neuen PC zulegen, in absehbarer Zukunft und nen bissl was fürn Lappen bracuh ich auch noch.

@rabensang: schon klar, ich bin vorher ja auch schon nen bissl rumgegurkt und so. beim landen testfahrten, als ich es zuhause hatte, ersteinmal nen runde durchn wald und dann erst bin ich meine kleine CCfr runde gefharen


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wo wir gerade von 30Stundenkilometer geredet haben: HAbt ihr schon gehört das mehr auf öffentlichen Straßen mitm Bike ab heute 45Eur und nen Punkt kostet? Ich find das den größten Müll den die je Fabriziert haben .


----------



## rabensang (1. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie wolln das die lieben polizistem denn so einfach feststellen. Ist kaum nachzuvollziehen.

MFG


----------



## overkill_KA (1. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So ich bin wieder da :

Bloemi: das Prob kenn ich auch 
Geld fürs Bike oder den PC ausgeben 
Meine nächsten Investitionen:

Klickies+Schuhe ca. 80Euro
Rucksack          ca. 45Euro
Trinksystem       ca 15Euro


----------



## madace (2. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade von 30Stundenkilometer geredet haben: HAbt ihr schon gehört das mehr auf öffentlichen Straßen mitm Bike ab heute 45Eur und nen Punkt kostet? Ich find das den größten Müll den die je Fabriziert haben .



Was ist daran so seltsam? Wenn für Autos Tempo 30 gilt, haben auch Fahrradfahrer oder andere Gefährte nicht schneller zu fahren. 
Die realistische Kontrolle stelle ich mir allerdings schwierig vor.


----------



## L0cke (2. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit etwa 4 Jahren aktiv. Und ich hab bestimmt auf mehr Granaten-Rädern gesessen, als du es für möglich hälst. Und nix ist im Gelände für mich fataler, als eine sich beim Bremsen verwindende Gabel, wohlgemerkt immer unter dem Aspekt - voll Stoff fahren bei meinem Gewicht um 90 Kilo.
> Du hälst von Fox nichts, ich wenig bis nichts von Manitou. Weil, 3 Gabeln von denen nacheinander, innerhalb von 6 Wochen zerschlissen waren, bzw. net das gehalten haben, was sie versprochen haben. Die sollen gefälligst erst mal ihre Qualität in den Griff bekommen und das bei jeder ausgelieferten Forke. Und solange das nicht der Fall ist, bleib ich bei Fox.
> 
> Und in Zukunft lass bitte Verunglimpfungen bzw. Unterstellungen, von wegen hier kackt einer ...



Ne sorry ich habe nicht gesagt das fox durch die pallete keine zufriedenstellenden produkte hat, ich habe nur gesagt das die f100 keine gute gabel ist und da kannst du mir erzählen was du willst von deiner meinung auf was für geilen rakten du gesessen hast, aber an mein wissen kommst du mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht rann, den 8 jahre vollaktives leben um mtb haben ihre spuren hinterlassen, denn ich denke auf so vielen verschiedenen bikes auf denen ich im monat sitze bzw die parts die ich ausprobiere, und dann auch nicht nur 5 min, kommst nicht rann.
Und das du gleich wegen einer schlechten reihe bzw model gleich den ganzen hersteller zum teufel schickst, der von vielen noch negativ angesehen wird,( was für ein zufall)  lässt meinen daumen so was von zum erdboden zeigen...
würde ich so leben wie du müsst für mich rock shox ******* sein, weil die dart misst ist, sowie die domain so was von lahm bei schnellen schlägen, magura weil die gabeln einfach zu viel durschlagsschutz bestitzen, fox weil die f40 dauernd gebrochene ti federn und probleme mit dem innenleben bei größeren belastungen hat und marzocchi weil die ganze pallete seit dem neuem produktionsstandort mit ausfällen zu kämpfen hat.
Ich selber hatte schon eine defekte 2008er rock shox pike 454, da war das innenleben zerbröselt, habe eine 2005er fox 36er rc2 an der wand hängen, weil sie hackelig arbeitet was sich nicth beheben lässt sowie die serviceintervalle und servicekosten einfach fern von gut und böse sind, ein marzocchi 55 ata die nun schon zum zweiten mal beim hersteller ist und  schon 1 mal beim händler, eine 2007er minute bei der das casting korodiert ist, das alles waren und sind negative punkte in meinem bikerleben, aber deshalb brüll ich nicht dauernd das die ganze marke schlecht ist.
Und wenn du wirklich schon 4 jahre beim mtb-sport bist müsstest du ja wissen das manitou, wie marzocchi heute, damals fertigungsporbleme hatte und sich dadurch die ganzen händler von manitou abgewand haben, heute etabliert sich manitou wieder und ich kenne viele die mit ihrer zufrieden sind, die travis wird z.b. mitterweile öfters der f40/boxxer/Domain vorgezogen bzw die besitzer denken nicht dran sie auszuwechseln , da soll mir einer mal noch erzählen das die marke einfach nur ******* ist....



kmf schrieb:


> Jo, das ist alles Käse³ und hat überhaupt nix mit der Realität zu tun. Außer im Wettbewerb der Weltelite, wo es um Sekunden geht. Doch von deren Leistungsvermögen sind wir hier alle sowas von meilenweit entfernt. Und daran ändert auch nix, wenn sich hier einer hinstellt und rausposaunt



kfm du verstehst es nicht, wenn du von vorneherein drauf achtest und an 10 teilen 200 g sparst sind das schonmal 2 kg, so weit kannst du bestimmt noch rechnen .
ich setz dich mal bei mir auf ein cc-bike mit 7,4 kg, 10,5kg und 14,3 kg, dann fahr mal jeweils einen tag damit, dann wirst du auch mal sehen was "hier und da" 200g bringen.
Das du keine Rekorde fährst erwartet keiner von dir, aber wenn man marathon fährt, fährt man nicht mit, um nach einer schönen runde nur den weg zum richtigen parkplatz zu finden, man will sich mit anderen messen, doch mit einem 14kg rad hast du keine bzw kaum eine chance dich mit anderen richtig zu vergleichen, da diese einen gewichtsvorteil von ca 4-7 kg haben, da macht die sache keinen spaß, und damit man nicht mit einem panzer bei solchen rennen mitfährt, ahctet man drauf ein leichtes bike zusammenzustellen, auch der spaß an der techni spielt eine rolle, ein grobmotoriker der nur von a nach b will kann sich ne dart ans bike schrauben, jemand der technikbegeistert ist nimmt eine sid.
es sit wie bei pcs, die einen reicht ne geforce 9600 zum leben, andere brauchen eine 280gtx, beide wollen spielen, doch wer wahrscheinlich mehr spaß haben wird ist doch klar für insider 



kmf schrieb:


> Vor Jahren ist gut. Meine schlechten Erfahrungen spielten sich letztes Jahr ab. Zwar net im Zusammenhang mit der R7, weil die damals nur bis 180 Rotor-Ø freigegeben war,



schiss bei deinem gewicht hast du echt an eine r7 gedacht  , sry aber die r7 ist schon länger für 203er scheiben freigegeben, wenn du mir aber nachweißlich wiederlegen kannst lasse ich mich gerne belehren....



kmf schrieb:


> Die, die jetzt drin ist, ist ganz ok, genauso wie das anstandslose Austauschen von Seiten des Großhändlers. Auf die 1. hab ich noch ca. 4 Wochen warten müssen, auf die anderen beiden jeweils nur 2-3 Tage.



auch wenn es in meinen augen einige viele probleme waren, irgendwo scheint sie dich nicth schlecht zu sein, zu den zeiten, 1 monat ist normal, fox braucht oft 2-4 wochen für den service, wenn was an der gabel is dauert es ewig...



kmf schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du, verzichten immer mehr Händler auf diese Marke?



siehe oben



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich denke, jeder Hersteller hat Modelle in seiner Palette, die einfach nur Schrott sind. Wenn ich da teilweise an Rock Shoxs denke
> Ganz nebenbei sieht man mal wieder, wie der Kunde als Beta Tester genutzt wird.....



eben und dito teilweiße zu letzteren



nasserpudel schrieb:


> naja schon, aber irgendwie auch nicht so ganz.
> Mag vllt auch daran liegen das ich nur eine 160er scheibe verbaut habe?!



jou daran liegts, die magura ist auch von haus aus keine einfinger-stopiebremse, ist kaum eine bremse, zumindest was den kraftaufwand angeht...


----------



## kmf (2. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> [...]kfm du raffst GAR nichts, [...]


Muss das sein, mich hier als blöde hinzustellen? Kannst net normal mit mir diskutieren und das Beleidigen außen vor lassen? 

Es ging lediglich darum ob man wegen einer Gabel (wir redeten von einer um 1300g und einer von 200g mehr) das Mehrgewicht spürt. Und darauf und sonst nichts bezieht sich meine Aussage. Und da bleib ich auch dabei, für uns Amateure spielt das keine Rolle.

Trotzdem, aber das ist ein anderes Thema, spürt man eine Gewichtsreduktion um 200g ganz deutlich, wenn es sich um die Laufräder handelt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Leute, ich bitte euch jetzt lieb und nett als Freund un nettes Mitglied, diese Diskussion zu beenden und Beleidiegungen usw. erst recht zu unterdrücken. 
@LOcke: du kannst ihm nicht seine Meinung übel nehmen, ist halt seine. Und wer er das so sehen will, lass ihn doch. Was ist das denn dein Problem? Und bitte nicht so aufbrausend werden, das hat mich schon bei unserer DIkussion vor nen paar Wochen gestört
@kmf:jeder hat da ein anderes empfinden. so, wie du das geschrieben hast, so emfindest du das, LOcke vllt. nicht.
DU hast übringens richtig reagiert, du bleibst ruhig.


SO, nun zu etwas erfreulichem, mein Paket ist da Erstmal nen an BIkemailorder
Schnell geliefert, nachdem das geld da war
Handshcuhe(661 COmp Rot M) passen, der schlauch(schwalbe 26" av13) ist der richtige gewesen und der mantel ist nicht so schwer, aber trotzdem robuster.
Im zuge des einbaus habe ich mal wieder ne gründliche komplett reinigugn angefangen.
Ich muss allerdings nochmal ran, Vorbau, Lenker und die oberseiten vo ober- und unterrohr putzen.
Sowie das Laufrad hinte richtig zentrieren und befestigen, hat irgendwie nen bissl viel speil gehabt
Naja, den Rest lasse ich die Bildchen sagen

 ich habe das bilderhochladen nicht verlernt


----------



## nasserpudel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wieso hast du den schriftzug des fat alberts genau über die Decals der Felge gemacht?
Oder sieht das von der anderen seite anders aus?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Wieso hast du den schriftzug des fat alberts genau über die Decals der Felge gemacht?
> Oder sieht das von der anderen seite anders aus?


Ist auf der anderen Seite genau gleich. ist aus Versehen passiert
Ich achte da net so druff, viel mehr das er richtig fruff sitzt und der Rahmen sauber ist


----------



## nasserpudel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> viel mehr das er richtig fruff sitzt und der Rahmen sauber ist




Da hast du schon recht, aber kann man ja irgendwan mal der Optik zu liebe korrigieren


----------



## Fabian (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Viel Spaß wenn du mit dem Fat Albert km machen willst

Ach ja btw:Wäre schön wenn du zukünftige Bilder ohne Blitz/mit weniger machen würdest,da bekommt man ja zum Teil Augenkrebs.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht, aber kann man ja irgendwan mal der Optik zu liebe korrigieren


ja, die potik steht mir aber nicht so an erster stelle atm



Fabian schrieb:


> Viel Spaß wenn du mit dem Fat Albert km machen willst
> 
> Ach ja btw:Wäre schön wenn du zukünftige Bilder ohne Blitz/mit weniger machen würdest,da bekommt man ja zum Teil Augenkrebs.


Ja, sorry. Aber ohne Blitz erkennst du bei der alten cam auf den bildern gar nischt mehr, weil die bilder mit allem licht, das nicht von der cam stammt total verkackt. die ist halt im ar***, die neue müsste jetzt eig. auch mal kommen
wie ist der hier gemeitn:?


----------



## nasserpudel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> wie ist der hier gemeitn:?



Ich denke das er damit sagen will das der fat albert einen relativ hohen rollwiederstand hat, aber im Gelände fährt er sich spitze!


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, der Satz ist irgendwie total 2deutig.
der rollwiederstand stört mich eher wenig, es sei denn wir fahren wieder so viel straße beim tarining am montag
Egal, ich fhare ehe mehr gelände. dort rolle ich auf die meisten kilometer ab. es ist vllt. 1 ein drittel meiner fast 2,2k kilometer straße. der rest ist schotter,sandwege, trails und andere nicht geteete straßen, wo mich der rollwiederstand eher weniger stören wird.


----------



## nasserpudel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sandwege?

Du kommst wohl ausm Norden?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Steht das nicht sogar da, unter meinem Profilfoto?
Nidersachsen etwas mehr als ne halbe s5tunde südlich von hamburg


----------



## overkill_KA (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sag mir dann mal wie sich der Fat Albert fährt.
Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit auch einen neuen Mantel zulegen.
Aber eher Richtung Albert SnakeSkin


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schwalbe Ice Spiker (Pro)?
Damit könnte ich auch im Winter fahren. Nur leider kostet ein Satz Reifen ~85€ (Ice Spiker) bzw. ~130€ (Ice Spiker Pro). (Quelle: eBay)


----------



## nasserpudel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sagt mal wie kann ich den Druckpukt meiner Magura Louise Fr 2006 OHNE Öl nachzufüllen verstellen?
Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## rabensang (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Für was brauchst du die Teile. 

Ich kann auch gut mit meinen jetzigen Reifen im Winter rocken.

MFG


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe halt gedacht, auf vereistem, evtl. schneebedecktem Waldboden fährt man besser nicht ganz normal mit Nobby Nic & Co. Aber wenn das auch gut geht, werde ich nochmal nachdenken, bevor ich mein Geld in Spike-Reifen stecke.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja du, aber ich denke auch das ich im Winter Probleme bekomme die hohen Steigungen hier im Schwarzwald zu bewältigen.

Den Ice Spiker gabs im Sommer mal für 65 Euro(2Mäntel).
Eine Alternative ist das Pendant von Conti : Continental Spike Claw Fahrradreifen: Fahrradbereifung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## rabensang (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Naja, wie der Nobby drauf läuft, weiss ich nicht. Die Big Betty und der Fat Albert machen auf Schnee einen guten. Auf Eis bist du natürlich mit Spikes gut dran, aber die Kosten liegen weit über dem Nutzen.

MFG


----------



## overkill_KA (3. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich würde mir den Conti: http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=idealo&products_id=9864 Wenn überhaupt nur für hinten kaufen, dass man guten Antrieb hat.
Vorne Nobby sollte eigentlich guten Grip haben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Sag mir dann mal wie sich der Fat Albert fährt.
> Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit auch einen neuen Mantel zulegen.
> Aber eher Richtung Albert SnakeSkin


Fährt sich super, der Unterschied im Rollwiederstand ist nicht besonders groß, finde ich.
Grip ist echt gut. Wenn man vom kantstein runterspringt und mit dem hinterrad weit zu erst aufkommt, merkt man richtig, das der Fat Alber viel stabiler ist, auch wenn man nur draufsitzt. bei 2bar steht weniger an den seiten hervor als beim ralph mit 2,1bar

Nur so als tipp, mein fat albert, der performance wiegt 670g, der evo wiegt laut bike 770g 
der snkae skin wiegt das dann auch jeden Fall


@winterreifen diskussion: also, ich bin mit meinem land cruiser auf dem alten rad im winter echt sehr gut klar gekommen
ich denke, wenn du dir nen fat albert holst, kannste mit dem auch sehr sehr gut im winter fahren. ich werde das ich winter sehen, nur das ich mit meien cube net so viel im tiefschnee wühlen werde, ich habe kein bock wirklich alles zu putzen und neu zu ölen usw.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wahrscheinlich wird das 2010er Cube LTD Team wieder die Kombination NN/RR haben. Ich werde ja sehen, wie gut ich damit durch den Schnee komme.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, ich denke recht gut, nur auf Eis wirds ne Rutschpartie, ist aber lustig
Es sei denn, man legt sich voll aufn Hintern


----------



## overkill_KA (5. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja ihr habt im Norden gut reden hier im Schwarwald ist das nciht so easy mit dem Schnee


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich bin letzten Winter bis auf einen sehr schmerzhaften Sturz eigendlich ganz gut klargekommen. Ich weiß nur gerade die Bezeichnung vom Reifen nicht . Ist aber nen reiner Straßenreifen (mit Steg in der Mitte) von Schwalbe.


----------



## nasserpudel (6. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich bin letzten Winter bis auf einen sehr schmerzhaften Sturz eigendlich ganz gut klargekommen. Ich weiß nur gerade die Bezeichnung vom Reifen nicht . Ist aber nen reiner Straßenreifen (mit Steg in der Mitte) von Schwalbe.




Black Jack?!


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> ja ihr habt im Norden gut reden hier im Schwarwald ist das nciht so easy mit dem Schnee


Ich weiß, trotzdem kann man, solange man keine großen und heftigen Steigungen und abfahrten fahren will, auch mit nem reifen, wie nem land cruiser sehr gut durchen winter kommen.
bei dir ist das glaube ich nen bissl anders.
mal schaun, wie sich der FatAlbert im winter schlagen wird
Heute mal nen Trail gefahren
Dieser grip und vortrieb
selbst im mullersand geht der gut, es sei denn du fährts im stehn an, dann dreht er auch durch.
mal sehen, wie er sich in ner sandigen/schttrigen steigung schlägt. morgen oder so mal testen


----------



## L0cke (9. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich schreibs mal kurz , evtl hat ja jemand interesse, es wird ein 2009er cube acid in schwarz welches mit einer manitou r7 platinium aufgewertet wurde verkauft , bei interesse an mich wenden


----------



## overkill_KA (9. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Komisch das das LTD Team 2010er Version eine Recon drin hat und keine Reba mehr.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Gabeln? Ist die Reba besser?


----------



## overkill_KA (9. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja man kann eine ungefähre Rangfolge festlegen (bezieht sich jetzt auf Race/CC Gabeln)

Dart - Tora - Recon - Reba 

Hier mal ein Überblick von den neuen Modellen. Cube
Ansich finde ich das die Rahmen jetzt bescheiden aussehen. Ansonsten ändert sich bei dem neuen LTD Race außer den Bremsen nichts großartig(RX anstatt OroK18). 
Große Änderung hingegen bei dem LTD Team. Es gibt eine Disc Variante mit Recon SL und eine V Brake Variante mit Manitou Minute. Das Non Disc modell legt nach erstem Anschein starken Schwerpunkt auf CC, also eher ein Race Rad.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich will auf jeden Fall eine Scheibenbremse. Ich werde zwar hauptsächlich CC fahren, aber trotzdem will ich eine gute Bremse. Auf die paar Gramm durch die Discs kommt es auch nicht an.


----------



## overkill_KA (9. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich will auf jeden Fall eine Scheibenbremse. Ich werde zwar hauptsächlich CC fahren, aber trotzdem will ich eine gute Bremse. Auf die paar Gramm durch die Discs kommt es auch nicht an.



Kommt auf dein Preislimit an und  wenn du noch keine Ausrüstung hast, dann unterschätze die Kosten dafür nicht (falls du professionell fährst)  
Da können dann mal schnell +300Euro nur für Ausrüstung rauskommen. 
Eine kleine Summierung:

Rucksack - 40
Helm - 50
Schloss - 40
(2x)Trikot/Hose - 150
Jacke -80


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Kommt auf dein Preislimit an


ca. 1.000€. 1.100€ wären auch noch drin.




> und  wenn du noch keine Ausrüstung hast, dann unterschätze die Kosten dafür nicht (falls du professionell fährst)


Ich werde erst mal weniger professionell anfangen und mich dann steigern.




> Da können dann mal schnell +300Euro nur für Ausrüstung rauskommen.


Ich hatte deutlich weniger einkalkuliert.



> Rucksack - 40


Ich habe schon einen Rucksack, aber keinen speziell für Biker, sondern einen ganz normalen Eastpak-Rucksack.



> Helm - 50


Geht auch ein normaler Aldi-Helm?



> Schloss - 40


Derzeit habe ich ein einfaches Spiralkabelschloss von Aldi, das ich erstmal weiterverwenden würde. Später upgrade ich, ich denke da an ein Kettenschloss für 80-120€.



> (2x)Trikot/Hose - 150
> Jacke -80


Bei Aldi gibt es morgen eine Herbst-Laufjacke für 9,99€, die werde ich mir kaufen, schließlich jogge ich auch. Was habe ich für Vorteile, wenn ich mir fürs Biken noch eine zusätzliche Jacke kaufe?

Wie groß ist der Vorteil, wenn ich mit einem Trikot bike und nicht mit einem stinknormalen T-Shirt?


----------



## overkill_KA (9. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mit Aldi helmen kenne ich mich leider  nicht aus da musst du jmd anderst fragen.

Eastpack Rucksack naja du musst damit fahren, auf dauer werden solche Rucksäcke ziemlich unbequem (Wanderrucksack wäre Alternative zu reinem Bike Rucksack)Man sollte am Rucksack mindesten ein Brust oder Bauchgurt haben damit er nicht rechts oder links runterhängt.

Wenn du dir ein Rad für 1000 Euro kaufst dann würde ich dir DRINGENDST raten ein gutes Schloss zu kaufen und kein Spiralschloss zu nehmen, dass man mit jedem Bolzenschneider durchbekommt.
Empfehlen kann ich Faltbügelschlösser :  fast unmöglich die Teile zu knacken und sie sind schön handlich. 

Jacke ist eigentlich egal nur Bikejacken (meist Softshell) sind windbrechend und atmungsaktiv. 

Trikots sind aus speziellem Stoff. Ein T-Shirt saugt sich mit Schweiß voll und im schlimmsten Fall erklätet man sich durch den Fahrtwind. Günstige Trikots gibts hier:http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...ekleidung.html?param.opensearch.sortKey=price
Wie die Quali ist weiß ich nicht. Bikehose ist bei langen Touren ein Must. Gerade bei Hardtails finde ich persönlich es viel angenehmer mit zu fahren als ohne Bikehose. Vorteil lingt in der Polsterung die Schläge nicht so "durchkommen" lässt. Die Biker in meinem Umkreis fahren eigentlich alle mit solchen Hosen, wenn einem das Enge nicht gefällt kann man auch eine weite Hose drüber ziehen.


----------



## kmf (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> ca. 1.000€. 1.100€ wären auch noch drin.
> 
> 
> Ich werde erst mal weniger professionell anfangen und mich dann steigern.
> ...


Lidl hatte letzte Woche günstige Bike-Klamotten im Angebot. Vielleicht findest da noch Restbestände.

Funktionskleidung hat halt unter anderem den Vorteil, dass das Material schneller trocknet.

/edit

Schau dir auch mal dieses Bike an. Scheint mir besser ausgestattet zu sein, als das Cube und um einiges günstiger.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was grad auch eine sehr gute P/L dank SSV bietet ist das : RADON BikesZR Team 7.0


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

habt ihr schon einmal Metallspäne nach einer Fahrt auf euren Schuhen gesehen?! 
geil kann ich nur sagen, wenn die Mädels aus der Klasse blöde auf die Schuhe schauen und fragen was ich da silbernes habe auf den Schuhen habe^^ 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

WTF Metallspäne?  Nein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja ich bin halt ganz cool! ich bremse nicht wie ihr Luschen mit Gummi auf Metall sondern mit Metall auf Metall 

Ein paar Bilder zum besseren Verständnis im Anhang...
Hab mir natürlich auch gleich neue High-End Backen geleistet 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 wie sieht denn jetzt die Felge aus?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

untere Hälfte vorne links ist deutlich heller als die obere Hälfte^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nichtraucher, du hast ne neue Bremse erfunden
ich fahre am 27Sept. mein erstes Rennen
SInd zwar nur Vereinsmeisterschaften, aber egal
heute bin ich leider etw. krank
Ich hoffe, ich kann am samstag zum extratraining, da ich montag schon net hin kann.

was mein bike angeht, mal wieder was net so tolles.
die buchsen mit den gewinden am sattelrohr haben sich iwie gelöst. mein händler machts kostenlos und fragt bei cube an, allerdings warte ich damit bis nach den herbstferien oder bis in den november, damit sie genügend zeit haben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ein Tag nach meinem B-Day, das kann nur Glück bringen! 

Oh ha ich sehe grade was ich da als Unterlage genutzt habe^^ Ich will gar nicht wissen, was ihr jetzt von mir denkt... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Solange es keine Bild, Computer Bild, Auto Bild oder was auch immer Bild ist, geht es ja.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Metall auf Metall, kenne ich . Hatte ich auch schonmal. So extrem krass hats aber nicht (mehr) gebremst xD.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal eine Frage: Ich suche im Moment wieder nach einer guten Bike Beleuchtung. Mir wurden "Ultrafire" Taschenlampen empfohlen die man auch mit einer Haltevorrichtung am Rad befestigen kann.

Wollte mal eure Meinung zu den beiden Lampen einholen:
1) Cree LED fokussierbar Taschenlampe 180 Lumen 3-mode bei eBay.de: Camping Zelten (endet 29.09.09 21:28:33 MESZ)
2) Ultrafire Q5 LED Taschenlampe 180 Lumen Neu bei eBay.de: Camping Zelten (endet 29.09.09 21:46:56 MESZ)
Vom Q5 Emitter weiß ich das er sehr gut sein soll, jedoch ist die Frage ob man einen Fokus braucht? Dealextreme kommt nich in Frage, dauert mir zu lange.


----------



## overkill_KA (12. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo niemand da?

Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, anscheinend mal wieder tote Hose hier
Ich kann dir da leider net helfen. ich habe einfach mal für 15€ bei penny nen set gekauft, das funkltioniert bisher gut und hat auch schon einiges ausgehalten
Ich glaube LOcke hat sich nach dem letzten streit von hier(bis auf verkaufsangebot) ganz zurück gezogen
LOcke, bitte komme wieder

Endlich hat CUbe(wieder) nen Freerider


----------



## overkill_KA (12. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja das neue Freeride Rad sieht extrem geil aus. Wobei ich finde das das Fritzz letztes Jahr doch eigentlich auch schon ein Freeride Bike war oder?


----------



## Fabian (12. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Overkill_kaa hab ich leider keinen durchblick...

@Bleom:Kannst du dein Cube mal bitte wiegen?


----------



## overkill_KA (12. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich werde die mit dem Focus nehmen. 
Grund: 
Focus  und die Option mehrere Lichtmodi (High,Middle,Low) einstellen zu können, und so auch längere Touren mit der Lampe zu fahren.
Berichten werde ich dann von der Lampe. Wenn die nicht der bringer ist greife ich wahrscheinlich zur Sigma Evo. Aber die kostet nunmal das doppelte - und deshalb probiere ich die Taschenlampe erstmal aus


----------



## L0cke (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Muss das sein, mich hier als blöde hinzustellen? Kannst net normal mit mir diskutieren und das Beleidigen außen vor lassen?
> Es ging lediglich darum ob man wegen einer Gabel (wir redeten von einer um 1300g und einer von 200g mehr) das Mehrgewicht spürt. Und darauf und sonst nichts bezieht sich meine Aussage. Und da bleib ich auch dabei, für uns Amateure spielt das keine Rolle.
> Trotzdem, aber das ist ein anderes Thema, spürt man eine Gewichtsreduktion um 200g ganz deutlich, wenn es sich um die Laufräder handelt.



Sorry wenn ich dir schon zu hart war , aber du hast nicht die Situation verstanden aus der heraus nach einer leichten Gabel gefragt wurde, diese Person betreibt durch die Bank weg Leichtbau... 
Und zumThema Gewicht/Stabilität, das Thema ist so was von lahm, das Gewicht gleich mit Stabilität gleichgesetzt wird finde iich immer wieder amüsierend, da dürften Carbonrahmen auf dem Prüfstand weniger aushalten als Alurahmen welche  600g Schwerer sind, oder eine Fox 36 RC2 gegen eine Wotan ....
Die 200g merkt man bei höheren Fahrkönnen z.B. beim Bunnyhop, Manual etc. welches für mich bei Marathons im Mittelgebirge häufige Fahrmanöver sind.




rabensang schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du die Teile.
> Ich kann auch gut mit meinen jetzigen Reifen im Winter rocken.
> MFG





Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe halt gedacht, auf vereistem, evtl. schneebedecktem Waldboden fährt man besser nicht ganz normal mit Nobby Nic & Co. Aber wenn das auch gut geht, werde ich nochmal nachdenken, bevor ich mein Geld in Spike-Reifen stecke.





overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja du, aber ich denke auch das ich im Winter Probleme bekomme die hohen Steigungen hier im Schwarzwald zu bewältigen.



Spikereifen dürfen nicht als Gralsbringer angesehen werden, denn auch sie benötigen eine andere Fahrweise als normale Reifen im Sommer, evtl hilft es auch shcon für den WInter auf Freeridereifen umzusteigen....



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich würde mir den Conti: http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=idealo&products_id=9864 Wenn überhaupt nur für hinten kaufen, dass man guten Antrieb hat.
> Vorne Nobby sollte eigentlich guten Grip haben.



bei Eis bzw sehr glatter Fahrbahn ist der NN aber nicht so gut 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich will auf jeden Fall eine Scheibenbremse. Ich werde zwar hauptsächlich CC fahren, aber trotzdem will ich eine gute Bremse. Auf die paar Gramm durch die Discs kommt es auch nicht an.



an meinem VK-Angebot interesse? 



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Ich suche im Moment wieder nach einer guten Bike Beleuchtung. Mir wurden "Ultrafire" Taschenlampen empfohlen die man auch mit einer Haltevorrichtung am Rad befestigen kann.



wirklich gut sind beide ncht, wie viel willst du für deine Lampe max ausgeben?



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich glaube LOcke hat sich nach dem letzten streit von hier(bis auf verkaufsangebot) ganz zurück gezogen
> LOcke, bitte komme wieder



wegen dem "Streit" habe ich mich nicht zurückgezogen, mit fehlt einfach die Zeit neben Schule, Freundin, Training und einigen anderen Dingen noch in jedem Forum zu gucken wo ich aktiv bin, da ich dann auch länger darin rummklicke.... 




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Endlich hat CUbe(wieder) nen Freerider



haten sie auch vorher, nur war der bissel schwer


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Overkill_kaa hab ich leider keinen durchblick...
> 
> @Bleom:Kannst du dein Cube mal bitte wiegen?


Sol ich es nun komplett zerlegen und dann alles einzeltn wiegen?
Bestimmt nicht.
Mal gucken, ich hate mal ne idee, wie ich das mache
dürften so um die 12,5-12,8kg sein
Vllt. nächste woche, ich weiß nämlich net, wo unsere alte personen wage ist



L0cke schrieb:


> [...]
> wegen dem "Streit" habe ich mich nicht zurückgezogen, mit fehlt einfach die Zeit neben Schule, Freundin, Training und einigen anderen Dingen noch in jedem Forum zu gucken wo ich aktiv bin, da ich dann auch länger darin rummklicke....
> 
> haten sie auch vorher, nur war der bissel schwer


das sah aber so aus, weil dau genau danach plötzlich nischt mehr gepostet hast
Das die schonmal einen hatten, weiß ich, mir kam der name Hanzz auch irgendwie so bekannt vor.


----------



## Fabian (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Sol ich es nun komplett zerlegen und dann alles einzeltn wiegen?
> Bestimmt nicht.
> Mal gucken, ich hate mal ne idee, wie ich das mache
> dürften so um die 12,5-12,8kg sein
> Vllt. nächste woche, ich weiß nämlich net, wo unsere alte personen wage ist



Ne,pack dir das Bike und stell dich mit dem Bike auf die Waage.
Dann stellst du dich ohne Bike auf die Waage und rechnest:

Gewicht mit Bike -Gewicht ohne bike=Gewicht des Bike´s


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@L0cke
Hat dein Cube Acid 18" Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## L0cke (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> @L0cke
> Hat dein Cube Acid 18" Rahmenhöhe?



jou 18er müsst es sein


----------



## overkill_KA (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Preislimit hab ich 25€


----------



## L0cke (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Preislimit hab ich 25€



mhh, da was ordentliches zu finden wird schwer, fals interesse habe noch ein mirage+mirage X set hier liegen, welches mit aa-batterien läuft, evtl interesse?


----------



## overkill_KA (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> mhh, da was ordentliches zu finden wird schwer, fals interesse habe noch ein mirage+mirage X set hier liegen, welches mit aa-batterien läuft, evtl interesse?



ja hört sich gut an - was hast du preislich gedacht?
Evtl Bilder via PN?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kennt ihr das eigentlich, ihr fahrt ganz gemütlich eure abendlich Runde durch den örtlichen Wald. Gut zwei Stunden vorher hat es noch ein wenig genieselt. Ihr seht zu, wie sich eure Reifen zunehmen immer mehr und mehr mit Schlamm zusetzten. Ihr kommt aus dem Wald raus und lasst euch das letzte Stück Feldweg bis zur Landstraße runter rollen und mit einmal:
WETZT ES EUCH DEN GANZEN WICHS INS GESICHT! 


So viel zu meinem Tag und bei euch?

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Tja, so ist das Leben . Ich ärgere so eigendlich immer die Leute/Autofahrer die hibnter mir fahren .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich hätte da höchstens Reiter ärgern können^^ hab ich auch  sind neben einander im Wald geritten und ich wollte vorbei also schon aus großer Entfernung geklingelt und kurz vorher noch mal, weil die noch nicht rüber ist^^ und dann haut die echt voll fett raus: "sch... (na ihr wisst schon) Radfahrer ey!"  mich hätte es fast vom Bike gerupft....


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jaja Harmonie im Wald


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

und überall liegt Pferde-AA 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das mit der *Pferde-AA* stört mich auch.
Andererseits könne die Reiter das nicht einfach die die Hundebesitzer machen,da bräuchten die schon nen Eimer


----------



## overkill_KA (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bei uns ist es so, dass die Kutscher den Pferden so ein Geschirr anlegen, indas das AA reinfällt. Das könnte man bei Reitern auch mal einführen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich denke bei AA als erstes an Anti Aliasing.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 sag das mal zu einem Reiter ihr Pferd hat grad AntiAliasing verloren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne, da sage ich ein Wort, das mit Sch anfängt und vom PCGHX-Zensursystem erfasst wird.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hey sagt mal was kann ich machen wenn ich eine Acht (oder Ei oder wie ihr das nennt..) im Rad hab? kann man das iwie wieder richten oder so? 
Ich hab kleine Lust jetzt einen neuen LRS zu kaufen, auch wenn ich das noch auf dem Plan steht (fürs Harzbike)

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja klar. Also in unserem örtlichen Fahrradladen kann man Achter/eier entfernen lassen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bin mal wieder mein Rad los^^ habs grade zum Radrichten abgegeben und einen neuen Radständer bekomme ich auch noch. Hab gemerkt, dass es ohne doch nicht geht. 
Na mal schauen was mich der spass wieder kosten wird... 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

MHm kommt drauf an ob der Laden ne Apotheke ist oder nicht  Ich kenn einen der hat für eine Noname Felge + Schlauch und draufziehen 100Euro bezahlt - wobei der Laden für den schlechten Service und die hohern Preise bekannt ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das ist ein kleiner Laden, ihm Gehört das Haus und er hat eine menge Stammkundschaft. Ich finde die Preise sind besser als etwa bei Eldorado, Little John Bikes oder RadMitte. An Inet-Preise kommt er aber auch nicht ran.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> das sah aber so aus, weil dau genau danach plötzlich nischt mehr gepostet hast



mhh, war dch vorher öfters schon länger nicht mehr aktiv, hab auch gar keine bilder vom port du soleil ulraub gepostet....




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das die schonmal einen hatten, weiß ich, mir kam der name Hanzz auch irgendwie so bekannt vor.



nene hanzz gabs nicht, aber das Ransom und vor allem das Gambler mussten als Freerider herhalten, letztes war aber lange fast ein Panzer wie das dicke Giant....


nichts aus Porte, aber von letzten Dienstag auf unserem Freeridtrack, geschossen mit ner 90 Euro Cam von Kodak, wird Zeit das ich wieder was ordentliches in die Finger bekomme...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja klar. Also in unserem örtlichen Fahrradladen kann man Achter/eier entfernen lassen.



Selber mache geht auch.
Allerdings benötigste das passende Werkzeug.

Einmal
Zweimal (Als Beispiel).

Dann kannst du das Rad einspannen, gucken wo es schleift, die Stelle markieren und die entgegen gesetzten Speichen anziehen (mindestens 3 Stück). Das war die kurz-Fassung, bei Google findet man genug


----------



## overkill_KA (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ohja L0cke bei der Gabel ist das Bild sehr unscharf


----------



## L0cke (14. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ohja L0cke bei der Gabel ist das Bild sehr unscharf



versuch mal bei den dort herscheinden lichtbedingungen, und mit der cam nen scharfes bild hinzubekommen , aber besserung wird in einigen Wochen eintreten 

p.s. hättest das Bild mal ohne PSbearbeitung sehen sollen... oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hoffe ja, das meine Cam bald mal ankommt
DIe konnten die die ganze zeit net liefern, weil die nicht auf lager war, aber haben das net gesagt.
wenigstens gibts nu 1-2 XD-karten oben druff
ich hoffe, die kommt noch vor den herbstferien
denn vllt. fahren wir die erste ferienwoche(5.10.-9.10.) und das WE davor(3.+4.10.)
nach Winterberg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> wenigstens gibts nu 1-2 XD-karten oben druff


XD-Karten? wtf? Ich würde beim Kamera-Kauf auf SDHC achten. Aber jedem das seine.
Ich wünsche dir, dass die Cam gute Sportaufnahmen macht.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Batterielicht Busch & Müller Ixon IQ oder dem (ebenfalls batteriebetriebenen) Rücklicht IX-Red Senso?


----------



## Fabian (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloem:Jetzt wieg doch endlich mal das Cube *dräng*


----------



## overkill_KA (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Busch und Müller Ixon kann man empfehlen - hat auch bei dem Test von Stiftung Warentest mit besser als 2 abgeschnitten (glaube 1,7).

Als Rücklicht tut es auch ein Mounty für 5Euro. Habe ich selber - voll zufrieden -geiles Teil

Mounty SX-1R Led Rücklicht günstig kaufen im Online-Shop oder per Versand Händler Discount. Mounty SX-1R Led Rücklicht billig bestellen, Kauf oder Verkauf.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Mounty braucht Knopfzellen und ist zudem - milde gesagt - nicht gerade eine Zierde. Die IX-RED senso ist besser und läuft mit normalen AA-Akkus, die sind in meinem Ladegerät in 15 Minuten voll und man kann sie immer wieder verwenden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

HEy Leute ich bin kurz davor neue Reifen zu bestellen. 
Smart Sam Performance sollen es werden aber 2,10" oder 2,25"? kosten das selbe...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

KEINE Smart Sam!
Das sind die absoluten Plattenkönige


----------



## roadgecko (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> KEINE Smart Sam!
> Das sind die absoluten Plattenkönige



Quatsch. Wenn man vernüftig damit fährt dann halten die Reifen genau so lange wie alle anderen.
EDIT: Würd 2.10 nehmen. Wenn du ein richtiger "Dreck-Freak" biste kannste natürlich auch 2.25 nehmen ^^


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Zitate aus dem mtb-news.de forum:


> bis auf die smartsam`s,3mal platt auf 200km,vielleicht ja nur pech.





			
				lordofthe1337 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Smart Sams ist kein Pech, in 180km hatte ich auch drei Platten





> meine hatten auch platten ohne ende...





			
				Fabian schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte in einer Woche mit den Smart Sams auch mehrere Platte,mit den Alberts seit 1200km ohne Plattfuß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Zitate aus dem mtb-news.de forum:



Link?

Sind ROCKET RON's besser oder Fat Albert's?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der *** Cube Acid *** Thread - Seite 46 - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum


----------



## nasserpudel (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe im moment Racing Ralphs drauf,
komm sogar im groben gelände gant gut voran, man merkt aber das man nicht so viel Bodenhalt hat wie mit meinen alten albert.


Also wen du viel Straße fährst würd ich dir den racing ralph empfehlen.
Für grobes ist der Albert super, hat aber einen hohen rollwiederstand.

Als alternative kann ich dir noch den kenda nevegal empfehlen.
ist auch ein gut brauchbarer billiger reifen, jedoch hat er einen sehr hohen rollwiederstand.


Edit: hab grade gesehn das die nevegal teurer geworden sind. kamen noch vor kurzer zeit 15€.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also bitte lass die Finger von Racing Ralph - für Gelände und Trails völlig ungeeignet.
ich steige jetzt von RR auf Fat Albert um


----------



## nasserpudel (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Also bitte lass die Finger von Racing Ralph - für Gelände und Trails völlig ungeeignet.
> ich steige jetzt von RR auf Fat Albert um




Einer aus dem MTB forum hat mal geschriebn:

"Wenn man mit racing ralph und Rocket ron nicht klar kommt. kann man einfach nicht fahrn"





kann ich zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehn aber naja, ich bin zufrieden mit den schlappen,


liegt vllt auch daran das ich den nur hinten drauf habe.

Ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit den Racing ralph, und wohne im erzgebirge wos schon paar steile und anspruchsvolle trails und auch paar schöne berge gibt.


----------



## Fabian (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie ich schon im IBC geschrieben habe,hatte mit dem Smart Sam in einer Woche mehrere Platte.

Aber bedenkt bitte,die Smart sam die bei den Cubes dabei waren sind die Drahtversionen.Ein bekannter fährt den Smart Sam schon seit einiger Zeit hinte,natürlich nicht die Drahtversion,und zwar ohne einen Platten.

Der Smart Sam wird auch öfter empfohlen,wenns nicht die Drahtversion ist


----------



## nasserpudel (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ein freund von mir hat auch die Nobby nics als drahtversion!

Die Drahtreifen gibts ja nicht so zu kaufen eigtl?!
Also sind das dan reifen die Kunden nicht wollten und sich gleich andere draufziehn lassen haben?


----------



## overkill_KA (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also wenn man mehr als 60kg wiegt und am Berg anfährt kriegt man mit dem Reifen Probleme


----------



## nasserpudel (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich wieg 80 und komm gut weg.

beim anfahren hast du schon recht das es da ma zum rutschn kommen kann.
da muss der untergrund aber auch schotter/matsch sein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jammert hier mal nicht auf so hohem Niveau ich fahre mit Maratons ATB Plus die fast runtergelutscht sind! und ja ich fahre auch im Gelände! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja ich habe auf meinem RR noch so ca 2mm Profil.


----------



## Fabian (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Ja ich habe auf meinem RR noch so ca 2mm Profil.


Slicks


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Zu der köchelnden Suppen mit den Smart Sams kann ich mich selbst zitieren, was ich vor gefühlten 5 Monaten schrieb:



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Die Smart Sams liegen auf der Straße wie Butter, keine Frage. Dank des durchgehenden Profils in der Mitte hast du auf Asphalt eine sehr gute Lage und kraftvolles Bremsvermögen. Frag' aber bitte nicht nach Sonnenschein, wenn du in Wald und auf Wiesen unterwegs bist



Ich hatte die Drahtversion davon und war überhaupt nicht im Einklang mit denen. Solltest du ernsthaft vor haben, auf Schotterwegen oder sehr huckeligen Wegen deine Runden zu drehen, wären meiner Meinung nach die Smart Sams keine gute Wahl.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloem:Jetzt wieg doch endlich mal das Cube *dräng*


Ich musste gestern den ganzen Tag üben, mal, gucken vllt. hute abend


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Link?
> 
> Sind ROCKET RON's besser oder Fat Albert's?
> 
> ...


wenn man nicht ein profi aus obersten klasse ist, finde ich braucht man keinen RocketRon, in dem verein in dem ich bin fahren auch die ganzen lizenzies mit NobbyNic



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Also bitte lass die Finger von Racing Ralph - für Gelände und Trails völlig ungeeignet.
> ich steige jetzt von RR auf Fat Albert um


RocketRon&Fat Albert? Was vorne und was hinten?


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also, ich habe mein schönes Radel mal gewogen.
Mit Tacho, Halterungen fürs Licht, Flaschenhalter und halt hinten dem FatAlbert sage und schreibe 13kg
ich glaube ich bin wohl bald mal schnell wieder so +300€ los.
das rad muss umbedingt(das ist ja so unglaublich schwer) abgespeckt werden.XT-Kurbel, XT-Umwerfer, XTR-Trigger, XT-Kasette
dann müsste ich so bei 12,5kg sein, wenn net drunter
also: wer sponserd mich??? gibt auch nen knutscher(ok, un will mich glaiube ich erst recht keinre sponsern)

ne, mal ernsthaft, weiß einer wie viel die 2009er Shimano Deore Trigger wiegen
Aufer Website sind schon die 2010er drinne und keine gewichte sind angegeben, bei bikmailorder auch net und auch bei H&S net.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Drahtversion davon und war überhaupt nicht im Einklang mit denen. Solltest du ernsthaft vor haben, auf Schotterwegen oder sehr huckeligen Wegen deine Runden zu drehen, wären meiner Meinung nach die Smart Sams keine gute Wahl.



ich fahre pro Woche ~100km Asphalt und ~60km Wald/Sand/Schotter...
Ich hab halt keine Lust alle drei Monate neue Reifen kaufen zu müssen...
Aber ich warte mit dem kauf erst mal bis zu meinem BDay. Evtl. kann ich mir danach ein neues Bike leisten 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich fahre pro Woche ~100km Asphalt und ~60km Wald/Sand/Schotter...
> Ich hab halt keine Lust alle drei Monate neue Reifen kaufen zu müssen...
> Aber ich warte mit dem kauf erst mal bis zu meinem BDay. Evtl. kann ich mir danach ein neues Bike leisten
> 
> ...


Nutz doch die aktuell günstigen preise bei Canyon noch bis zum 31.9.
Teilweise bis zu 400€!!!
Könntest dir also bei 1000€ nen 1200-1300€ Rad nemen
Für 1200€ gibt es nun: (GC AL 6.0 hat keinen Nachlass)
Grand Canoyn 7.0
Nerve XC 5.0
Für 1500€ sogar schon: Torque FR 7.0
Nerve AM 6.0


----------



## nasserpudel (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Bike wiegt 14,4 Kg und mich stört es auch nicht...man merkt zwar am Berg schon das ein eigtlg gleichstarker mitfahrer mit nem 12,5Kg Bike davonfährt aber was solls....
muss man halt paar muskeln antrainieren.

Allein meine monster Gabel wiegt 2,6Kg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nutz doch die aktuell günstigen preise bei Canyon noch bis zum 31.9.
> Teilweise bis zu 400€!!!
> Könntest dir also bei 1000€ nen 1200-1300€ Rad nemen
> Für 1200€ gibt es nun: (GC AL 6.0 hat keinen Nachlass)
> ...



-___-
du hast anscheint den Bezug zur Realität verloren...
Canyon ist ja schön und gut aber ich denke du kennst mein Preislimit und über das will ich keines Wegs gehen! Und auch finde ich ein Fully bei meiner Geländefahrleistung total unnötig.
Torque - selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich es mir nicht kaufen! einfach weil es völlig Oversize für mich ist.
Grand Canyon - nur noch in XL verfügbar...
AM - komplett ausverkauft...
XC - ist noch in allen Größen verfügbar in schwarz. Würde ich auch nehmen aber ich wollte nicht mehr als 1000€ ausgeben und so oft komme ich nicht in den Harz. 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Mein Bike wiegt 14,4 Kg und mich stört es auch nicht...man merkt zwar am Berg schon das ein eigtlg gleichstarker mitfahrer mit nem 12,5Kg Bike davonfährt aber was solls....
> muss man halt paar muskeln antrainieren.
> 
> Allein meine monster Gabel wiegt 2,6Kg


ja, das war ja auch eher nen scherzlein
obwohl, mit sponsor würde ich das auf jeden fall mache

Ich habe ne Idee, wir machen das PCGHX-MTBTeam auf
PCGH als Sponsor, nen paar Parthersteller für Bikes und PC und ab geht die Post
Also, wer außer mir noch daran glaubt, dass das mal passiert, sage das mal kurz

nur so als tipp, ich bin nicht auf drogen, habe nichts getrunken usw.
ich versuche gerade nur mal wieder über meine schlechte laune hinwegzukomen indem ich sinnlosen PIEP schreibe
--->@mods: bitte nicht böse werden

@nichtraucher: ich wollte ja nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dsa man bei Canyon gerade geld sparen kann
Den beug zur Realität, hmmm, kann sein das ich den verloren habe, ich träume halt gerne und viel.
Besonders, wenn meine "freunde" mir mal wieder klar gemacht haben, das ichfür sie so viel wert bin, wien dummer kisel.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich finde die Idee mit dem PCGHx Radteam nicht schlecht. Und jeder hat sein Name auf dem Trikot 

Ich hab doch gesagt ich steige VON Racing Ralph auf Fat Albert um. Das ganze spielt sich hinten ab (müsstest du wissen, vorne ist NN)


----------



## Fabian (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Klar,nen Radteam auf Deutschland verteilt.
Ich bitte euch,dieser Thread ist nicht komplett als Spam gedacht

Und wieso den Fat Albert nach hinten?
Vorne wäre er sinnvoller...


----------



## overkill_KA (16. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sinnvoller vorne? Nope - hinten brauch ich ihn um besseren Grip und Bodehaftung zu bekommen
Der NN Vorne erledigt seinen Job sehr gut


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> also: wer sponserd mich??? gibt auch nen knutscher(ok, un will mich glaiube ich erst recht keinre sponsern)



Ich hätte kleinere Arbeiten am Haus zu erledigen, die ich aus Zeitmangel nicht erledigen kann; nichts Wildes. Ein bisschen Holz ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste von Wänden und Decke abreißen, richtig abreagieren und den Raum, in dem du das getan hast, besenrein fegen 

Würdest du näher wohnen, wäre mir das sogar etwas wert 



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Mein Bike wiegt 14,4 Kg und mich stört es auch nicht...



Jup, mein Gefährt wiegt sicherlich annähernd mit vollen Trinkflaschen und allem Pipapo so viel wie deins. Mich stört es, um ehrlich zu sein, auch überhaupt nicht. Solange ich keine Bergetappen fahre, macht es die Oberschenkel und Waden dadurch nur noch strammer


----------



## kmf (17. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da wir grad bei Reifen sind, hat schon jemand Schwalbes Marathon EXTREME DD Reifen gefahren und hat damit Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## kmf (17. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit dem PCGHx Radteam nicht schlecht. Und jeder hat sein Name auf dem Trikot
> 
> Ich hab doch gesagt ich steige VON Racing Ralph auf Fat Albert um. Das ganze spielt sich hinten ab (müsstest du wissen, vorne ist NN)


Individuelle Trikots, das wird recht teuer. Ab 12 Stück ungefähr 50€ pro Stck.

Wir lassen unsere Vereinstrikots z.B. hier anfertigen. Die Qualität ist ganz ok.


----------



## Fabian (17. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Sinnvoller vorne? Nope - hinten brauch ich ihn um besseren Grip und Bodehaftung zu bekommen
> Der NN Vorne erledigt seinen Job sehr gut


Nope,vorne brauchste mehr Grip...


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (18. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wie ich schon im IBC geschrieben habe,hatte mit dem Smart Sam in einer Woche mehrere Platte.
> 
> Aber bedenkt bitte,die Smart sam die bei den Cubes dabei waren sind die Drahtversionen.Ein bekannter fährt den Smart Sam schon seit einiger Zeit hinte,natürlich nicht die Drahtversion,und zwar ohne einen Platten.
> 
> Der Smart Sam wird auch öfter empfohlen,wenns nicht die Drahtversion ist



Ich habe auf beiden Rädern den Smart Sam und hatte in der letzten Woche auch zwei Platten mit dem Smart Sam (Falt).
Seltsamerweise haben sich beides mal die Schläuche so zerlegt, dass ich sie austauschen musste.


----------



## Fabian (18. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Ich habe auf beiden Rädern den Smart Sam und hatte in der letzten Woche auch zwei Platten mit dem Smart Sam (Falt).
> Seltsamerweise haben sich beides mal die Schläuche so zerlegt, dass ich sie austauschen musste.



Zu wenig Druck im Reifen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was ist das schöne am Schwalbe Marathon ATB Plus? Genau! Man kann mit ihm auch noch nach Hause fahren, wenn man keine Luft mehr im Schlauch hat  
Ja das ist mit Heute passiert. Ich komme genervt aus der 8.Stunde und setze mich auf's Rad. Erst dachte ich  "hä? Gabel weicher geworden?" aber nein... keine Luft mehr drin^^ bin also 10km auf einer rund 2cm Dicken Gummisohle nach Hause gefahren. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (18. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Zu wenig Druck im Reifen?


Mit 3,2 Bar wohl eher nicht


----------



## overkill_KA (18. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

3,2Bar ist fast schon zu viel. Man sagt so zw 2-3bar. Bei Hardtail in Richtung 2 Bar bei Fully Richtung 3.

Übrigends ist meine Lampe gekommen. Ein geiles Teil  . Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Wer den Link will soll mich anschreiben.


----------



## Fabian (19. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Auf der Straße kann man die Sams auch mit über 3 bar fahren,man merkt halt nur jede kleine unebenheit


----------



## nasserpudel (19. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich fahr 3,5 Bar vorn und 2,8 hinten....

wegen sachen comfort is es schon besser etwas weniger Luft auf den reifen zu haben, aber ich bin auch so ganz zufieden.
mir gefällt es jede rille in der straße zu spüren.


----------



## overkill_KA (19. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> mir gefällt es jede rille in der straße zu spüren.



 nächster Tag spürst du die Straße dann auch noch 
Also ich hab bei meinem Hardtail glaub hinten ca 2,8 und vorne 3


----------



## kmf (20. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Warum?

Ich mach nie mehr als 2,5...2,8bar drauf und hab nie das Gefühl dass mir ein Reifen schwammig wird. Und ich fahr ja auch ab und zu Straße, lässt sich ja nich vermeiden.

Welche Felge habt ihr montiert? Ich z.B. hab alle unter 21mm Innenmaß ausrangiert.


----------



## overkill_KA (20. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sunringle Ryde XMB 26"

Beim Aldi gibt es die Woche Radbekleidung, sieht qualitativ nicht schlecht aus, werde mich mal eindecken und Erfhrung posten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Sinnvoller vorne? Nope - hinten brauch ich ihn um besseren Grip und Bodehaftung zu bekommen
> Der NN Vorne erledigt seinen Job sehr gut


Jap, das stimmt.
NN norne ist seht gut. außerdem merkt man hinten das mehrgewicht net so



nasserpudel schrieb:


> ich fahr 3,5 Bar vorn und 2,8 hinten....
> 
> wegen sachen comfort is es schon besser etwas weniger Luft auf den reifen zu haben, aber ich bin auch so ganz zufieden.
> mir gefällt es jede rille in der straße zu spüren.


Verrückt???!!! mit 2bar tut das mitm hardtail ja schon fast weh, auf der straße, im gelände würde ich nie mehr als 2,1bar hinten fahren, da haste ja nen woche von rückenschmerzen wenn du richtige trails fährst usw.



So, ich war am Wochenende mit meinen ELtern zum Kurzurlaub an die Müritz, genauer: in Waren.
Ich kann die gegend einfach nur weiteremphlen(in den nebensaisons).
selbst ein freerider hätte da was zu tun
einfach nur idyllische landschaft, viele seen.
aufgrund der eiszeiten immer irgendwie hügelig...
Ich lasse mal die Bilder sprechen(von samstag, sonntag foglt die tage)


----------



## overkill_KA (21. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab mir mal die Radkleidung geholt - ist sehr gute Qualit zum kleinen Preis!


----------



## Fabian (21. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> mit 2bar tut das mitm hardtail ja schon fast weh, auf der straße, im gelände würde ich nie mehr als 2,1bar hinten fahren, da haste ja nen woche von rückenschmerzen wenn du richtige trails fährst usw.


Wenn du sitzen bleibst,selber schuld....
Ich fahre vorne 2,1 und hinten 2,3 bar mit den Alberts,
fährt sich perfekt.
Was für einen Druck fährst du denn?



> NN norne ist seht gut. außerdem merkt man hinten das mehrgewicht net so


Fail,wäre logischer wenn du den Fat Albert nach vorn tust,vorne brauchst du mehr Grip.Außerdem merkt man hinten den höheren Rollwiederstand des Fat Alberts mehr...



> aufgrund der eiszeiten immer irgendwie hügelig


Die Betonung liegt wohl auf Hügel,mehr seh ich da ja nicht....


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn du sitzen bleibst,selber schuld....
> Ich fahre vorne 2,1 und hinten 2,3 bar mit den Alberts,
> fährt sich perfekt.
> Was für einen Druck fährst du denn?
> ...


Ich finde die kombi NN vorn und FA hinten sehr geil. außerdem breuche ich den panenschutz eher hinten, vorne hebt man über nen absatz  mal kurz rüber odr über ne scherbe und hat noch die federgabel, hinten net
ist aber auch egal, dem jeden seine meinung.

und sag nicsht gegen diese berge(hügel) wenn du da wärst würdest du dich ganzschön wundern
außerdem kommen ja nochn paar bilder die dir zeigen, das diese hügel es in sich haben.

so, nachm training habe ich mein radl erstmal kurz um 114g erleichtert(siehe pic)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was ist denn das unten links? 


Mein Rad wurde heute von fremder Hand erleichtert. Meine Satteltasche und das drin befindliche Fahrradwerkzeug waren weg. Scheiß* kleinen Kinder... ich geh morgen mit der Schulbiker Elite mal dahin und erzählen denen ein paar Takte. Kann nicht sein, dass Klingeln, Tachohalter und Satteltaschen verschwinden und regelmäßig Schaltung und Bremsen verstellt sind oder letzteres gar ausgehakt! 
Anzeige gegen (vorerst) unbekannt ist auch noch in Arbeit.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (21. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ohje kriminelle Energie in Magdeburg. 

Bloemi meinst du du merkst die 114g?


----------



## Fabian (21. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> außerdem breuche ich den panenschutz eher hinten, vorne hebt man über nen absatz mal kurz rüber odr über ne scherbe und hat noch die federgabel, hinten net



Hinten knallst du dann wohl einfach über alles drüber?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ohje kriminelle Energie in Magdeburg.



Md ist ja auch eine der Hochburgen des Fahrradklaus...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das unten links?
> 
> 
> Mein Rad wurde heute von fremder Hand erleichtert. Meine Satteltasche und das drin befindliche Fahrradwerkzeug waren weg. Scheiß* kleinen Kinder... ich geh morgen mit der Schulbiker Elite mal dahin und erzählen denen ein paar Takte. Kann nicht sein, dass Klingeln, Tachohalter und Satteltaschen verschwinden und regelmäßig Schaltung und Bremsen verstellt sind oder letzteres gar ausgehakt!
> ...


Ohh, lass bloß die kleinen gangster in ruhe, ja! die sind cool und haben kleine brüder die mit sand werfen
ne, sowas hasse ich auch. diese kleinen vollidioten, die denken sie sind cool weil  sie was klauen
das Teil unten links ist vom schutzblech hinten



Fabian schrieb:


> Hinten knallst du dann wohl einfach über alles drüber?


 Ich meine, hinten kann ich net so schnell ausweichen und in pannenschutz habe ich den höheren durschlagschutz mit eingezählt.
 der macht sich auf jeden fall bemerkbar
guck dir mal die bilder an, dann siehst du mal die 'hügel'


overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ohje kriminelle Energie in Magdeburg.
> 
> Bloemi meinst du du merkst die 114g?


Jein, das Mehrgewicht des Fat Alberts bin ich damit fast wieder los


EDIT:
So, nun der rest vn SOnntag.
Auf der Straße auf dem letzten BIld bekommt man verdammt viel Speed druff, ob mans glaubt oder nicht. und das hochkurbeln ist auch total anstrengend(ok, ich habe auch nicht das größte lungenvolumen-.- sch trichterbrust, das merke ich besonders beim training, wie klein das volumen ist)

EDIT 2: heute 12km in 30:45min gefahren(mit vielen kleiunen anstigen und abfahrten, mullersand, schotter und straße). der letzte kilometer ist nur anstieg(allerdings fußweg)
er der zug net gerade gekommen, hätte ich ne punkt 30min runde geschafft


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich komme grade aus den Tiefen der Sohlener Berge und es wird von mal zu mal geiler! Mittlerweile ist einer von uns beiden immer mit Gartenschere unterwegs um auf den Trails mal ein wenig frei zu räumen... das ist größtenteils alles zugewachsen. Wir überlegen nur noch, wie wir die zwei verbleibenden Baumstämme weg bekommen. Für anheben oder weg schieben sind die zu schwer und sägen dauert bestimmt ewig. Habt ihr eine Idee was wir sonst machen könnten?

Mein mitfahrer hat vorhin auch noch ein Video in HD gemacht (mit ner 500D^^). mal sehen vllt. kann ich euch das heute noch zeigen. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Antijur (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

nen seil an den baum undhinten ans radel und kräftig in die pedale treten^^

ne Spaß beiseite sägen geht eigentlich müsst ihr ja nur zweimal machen je nachdem was für nen Durchmesser die teile ham


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich komme grade aus den Tiefen der Sohlener Berge und es wird von mal zu mal geiler! Mittlerweile ist einer von uns beiden immer mit Gartenschere unterwegs um auf den Trails mal ein wenig frei zu räumen... das ist größtenteils alles zugewachsen. Wir überlegen nur noch, wie wir die zwei verbleibenden Baumstämme weg bekommen. Für anheben oder weg schieben sind die zu schwer und sägen dauert bestimmt ewig. Habt ihr eine Idee was wir sonst machen könnten?
> 
> Mein mitfahrer hat vorhin auch noch ein Video in HD gemacht (mit ner 500D^^). mal sehen vllt. kann ich euch das heute noch zeigen.
> 
> ...


ja, das kenne ich.
ich weiß net, wie heftig ich nach winterberg( wir fahren hin) nen freerider haben will
mal sehen, von nem kumpel kann ich mir bestimmt ab und zu mal einen leihen, wenn wir mal in die harburger berge kommen sollten, naja, die arbeit
darf ich ja erst mit 16machen
ich brauche aber nu geld sonst wird das nie was mit PC nach Weihnachten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Antijur schrieb:


> nen seil an den baum undhinten ans radel und kräftig in die pedale treten^^
> 
> ne Spaß beiseite sägen geht eigentlich müsst ihr ja nur zweimal machen je nachdem was für nen Durchmesser die teile ham



mhh also der eine hat einen größeren Durchmesser als mein Unterarm mit Hand lang ist... und die sind beide noch recht frisch... 

und die Idee mit dem Seil geht auch nur bedingt. beide liegen etwa zu jeder Seite einen halben Meter vom nächsten, noch stehen den Baum entfernt. Wir haben auch versucht die weg zu schieben, aber die sind zu schwer. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja, letzte option: warten bis es jemand anderes tut
das habe ich auf meiner 'hausrunde' gemacht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> naja, letzte option: warten bis es jemand anderes tut
> das habe ich auf meiner 'hausrunde' gemacht



ähh (ich schätze mal spontan...) da liegen drei Meter Laub nebeneinander xD 
ne also teils 30cm Laub, da kommt auch niemand anders lang, weil man vorher ein krass harten Anstieg hat und danach durch dickes Gebüsch muss...

EDIT: grade entschieden wir Segen am So^^ nach meinem 18.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Oh das Prob mit dem Laub kenn ich. 
Haben mal versucht nen extrem steilen Trail rückwärts hochzufahren , weil es der kürzeste Weg war  Aber durch das Laub ist man nicht vorwärtsgekommen.


----------



## Fabian (22. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@bleom:Sorry aber wie hoch sind die?50m?
Werd Montag mal ein paar Bilder von "Spielen" posten...


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mal nen paar Bilder von gestern. Ich hab vorallem gemerkt das ich die falsche Bereifung dafür hab .


----------



## overkill_KA (23. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Schön habt ihrs. Gestern als ich noch nen kleinen "Night" Ride (20Uhr) gemacht hab mit einem Kollegen ist uns ein Typ mit einem Baumarkt Rad begegnet. Das Rad hat ganzschön gequietscht und der Typ hat richtig gestunken. Mit dem Rad hat der sich dann einen Trail runtergetraut   

Sah so ähnlich aus wie deins Nfsgame nur halt in Baumarkt edition mit Chromgabel und so.

Weiß jemand wie man bei dem Shimano SPD System einklickt bzw ausklickt?
Durch drehen oder wie?


----------



## Fabian (23. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> der Typ hat richtig gestunken



War wohl der Angstschweiß....


----------



## overkill_KA (23. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> War wohl der Angstschweiß....


extrem 

Weiß jemand wie man bei dem Shimano SPD System einklickt bzw ausklickt?
Durch drehen oder wie?


----------



## kmf (23. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> extrem
> 
> Weiß jemand wie man bei dem Shimano SPD System einklickt bzw ausklickt?
> Durch drehen oder wie?


Hast du schon Klickies gekauft? Hab nämlich noch welche im Voratslager liegen. Ich hab auf Crank Brothers umgestellt und brauch die deswegen nicht mehr. Tausch gegen deine Tüllen?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Das Rad hat ganzschön gequietscht und der Typ hat richtig gestunken.



Sicherlich nach Lavendel, was? 



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man bei dem Shimano SPD System einklickt bzw ausklickt?
> Durch drehen oder wie?



Ich habe zwar kein System von Shimano, aber trotzdem ist es bei mir so, dass ich die Füße in der Hacke leicht anhebe, diese anschließend vom Fahrrad weg bewege. 

Du kannst dir bei deinem System sicherlich auch die Intensität einstellen, dass es für den Anfang nicht so stark packt. Zu Beginn ist es wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mich hätte es mal vom Rad geworfen, weil ich Hornochse nicht daran dachte, dass ich eingeklickt bin 

Ich habe mir gerade diese Crank Brothers angesehen (Google). Wie hat man bei denen eigentlich einen Halt? Das sieht bedrohlich aus


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

einklicken geht recht einfach, vorne mit dem Schuh-Teil in die Pedale und dann die Verse runterdrücken. (dann sollte es "klick" machen).
Raus geht's seitlich. den Fuß quasi nach außen verdrehen.

das ganze sollte man im stehen, angelehnt eine weile Probieren bevor man es im Fahren übt.


----------



## kmf (24. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Sicherlich nach Lavendel, was?
> 
> 
> 
> [...] Ich habe mir gerade diese Crank Brothers angesehen (Google). Wie hat man bei denen eigentlich einen Halt? Das sieht bedrohlich aus


Bestes Pedal forever. Klickt sich nur nicht so leicht ein, wie die von Shimano bzw. Ritchey. Damit meine ich, man findet den Einrastpunkt net so leicht. Aber wenn man dran gewöhnt ist ... 
Vorteile gegenüber Shimano, abgesehen vom Gewicht: Du kannst ziehen wie ein Stier, da rastet nichts aus und zum Ausklicken klitzekleine Drehbewegung und du bist frei.
Nachteile: Wie gesagt, schwieriger beim Einklicken und recht großer Verschleiß der Cleats und natürlich der unverschämte Preis.

/edit Bei den Vorteilen - natürlich die immens längere Haltbarkeit bedingt durch die besseren, weil breiteren Lager.


----------



## overkill_KA (24. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Weiß jemand ob L0ckes bruder ICQ hat oder in PCGHx / MTB nerws aktiv ist?


----------



## overkill_KA (25. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Theoretisch sollte das möglich sein. Du brauchst dann halt ein größeres Gewinde an der Brmese vergrößern, was immer etwas kritisch ist.

Aber DArt 3 bekommt man eh nichtmehr viel...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So hier mal ein leider gedrehtes Video mit einem kleinen teil unserer Trails
Viel Spass.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8DgzY4RHuCQ&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8DgzY4RHuCQ&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Heute ist mein Fahrradlicht (Busch & Müller Ixon IQ) angekommen. Macht einen guten Eindruck. 

Leider ist die Finanzierung eines neuen Bikes noch nicht geklärt. L0ckes Angebot ist zwar attraktiv, aber es ist noch nicht klar, ob ich mir das überhaupt leisten kann.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Welche Ixon hast du? Die silberne oder die schwarze?
Bei uns hat der Besitzer vom Radladen auch die schwarze Ixon. Der fährt morgends und abends immer mit der rum, die Lampe ist echt gut


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Welche Ixon hast du? Die silberne oder die schwarze?


schwarz

Ixon = 17 Lux
Ixon IQ = 40 Lux (und weitere Vorteile, z.B. längere Batterielaufzeit)

Die Ixon IQ gibt es nur in schwarz.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> schwarz
> 
> Ixon = 17 Lux
> Ixon IQ = 40 Lux (und weitere Vorteile, z.B. längere Batterielaufzeit)
> ...



ah genau das wollte ich wissen 

Ich warte noch auf meine Sigma Mirage X die ich von L0cke gekauft habe. Allerdigns ist er in Prag und sein Bruder sollte das Paket verschicken. Hat er aber nicht ich wart schon ne Woche.

Hat jemand Infos für mich wie ich Kontakt zu L0ckes Bruder herstellen kann?


----------



## overkill_KA (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kommt auf dein Rad an. Wenn du eine tora dranmontierst , aber das Rad nur für 100mm Gabeln ausgelegt ist kann es zum Rahmenbruch kommen, weil die Belastung sich durch die Gabel verändert und auf einem anderen PUnkt ist. Außerdem ist bei den meisten Rädern die Geometrie am Ar***


----------



## overkill_KA (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wenn du Cross Country fährst ist die Tora eh die falsche Wahl. Tora U-Turn ist mehr so Allmountain.
Normalerweise steht dabei was man einbauen darf als max. Gabel. 

Hol dir lieber eine normale Recon oder Tora mit 100mm oder wnen du größeres Budget hast ne R7 oder Reba SL (fahre ich selbst ne supergeile Gabel 400€)


----------



## overkill_KA (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Also ich kann mir beim besten  willen nicht vorstellen was man mit 130mm bei CC will 
Die fahren da teilweise mit 80mm aber nicht mit 130mm. Das ist mehr Enduro/Allmountain like.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob L0ckes bruder ICQ hat oder in PCGHx / MTB nerws aktiv ist?


LOckes Bruder???
Wie kommst nu da druff?


----------



## NoNameGamer (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> LOckes Bruder???
> Wie kommst nu da druff?



Ganz ruhig bleiben, Kleiner. Wir gucken jetzt ganz einfach nochmal eine Seite zurück und dann sind wir wieder ganz entspannt, okay? 



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf meine Sigma Mirage X die ich von L0cke gekauft habe. Allerdigns ist er in Prag und sein Bruder sollte das Paket verschicken. Hat er aber nicht ich wart schon ne Woche.
> 
> Hat jemand Infos für mich wie ich Kontakt zu L0ckes Bruder herstellen kann?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



NoNameGamer schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig bleiben, Kleiner. Wir gucken jetzt ganz einfach nochmal eine Seite zurück und dann sind wir wieder ganz entspannt, okay?


Jaja, das bin ich
Lesefaul, besonders wenns net um bikes geht, wir der post schon automatisch ausgelassen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber ein Fully kaufen soll. Ich denke da an das Corratec Air Tech Zone.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber ein Fully kaufen soll. Ich denke da an das Corratec Air Tech Zone.


 man sieht das mal sch***e aus
Da muss ich mir bei IBC wohl mal schnell nen paargeile downhiller angucken
morgen ist mein rennen und ich glaiube ich verkacke, meine nass meint aufmucken zu müssen


----------



## Fabian (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> morgen ist mein rennen



Und du fährst das "Rennen" mit dem fat albert??


----------



## overkill_KA (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

 mach den RR wieder drauf


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> man sieht das mal sch***e aus


OK, andere Bikes sehen wirklich besser aus. Cube Acid und LTD Team sind sehr schön, viel schöner als das Corratec.
Außerdem sind Hardtails leichter als Fullys. Vielleicht ist es am besten, wenn ich den Gedanken mit dem Fully gleich wieder verwerfe.
Wenn ich über Steine oder Wurzeln fahre, will ich das ja auch spüren, dieses tolle Gefühl will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Fabian (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Eun Fully ist nicht falsch,sowas was du vorgeschlagen hast schon.
In der Preisklasse nur hardtail....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> In der Preisklasse nur hardtail....


Ich kenne den Grundsatz "Kein Fully unter 1.000€", aber das Corratec kostet eigentlich 1.299€ und ist halt reduziert, daher dachte ich, das geht. Es hat auch gute Bewertungen.
Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich mit einem Hardtail besser beraten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> mach den RR wieder drauf





Fabian schrieb:


> Und du fährst das "Rennen" mit dem fat albert??


 Jo, ging gut. Ich habe sogar auf STraßen damit aufholjagd gespielt und im gelände hing ich bestimmt 2 drittel der strecke hinter son paar herren fest
 In meiner altersklasse bin ich fast 4. geworden, war genau hinter dem, wollte mich aber net noch vorm ziel packen um an ihm vorbei zu kommen



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Grundsatz "Kein Fully unter 1.000€", aber das Corratec kostet eigentlich 1.299€ und ist halt reduziert, daher dachte ich, das geht. Es hat auch gute Bewertungen.
> Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich mit einem Hardtail besser beraten.


War das nicht mal mit kein Fully unter 1200€
Irgendwie sowas hat LOcke mal gesagt.
Vernünftiges HT: ab 800€
Vernünftiges FS: ab 1200€
Sowas hat er mal gesagt


----------



## overkill_KA (27. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne vernünftiges Fully + 1400€ , soviel ich weiß.

Weil die billigen haben alle nur ne Recon U-Turn


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Corratec soll richtig miese Bremsen haben. Ich glaube, das Angebot von L0cke ist am besten für mich.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

glaube ich auch , wenn du das von l0cke nimmst kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier ist alles tot


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich warte jetzt schon fast seit 2 Wochen auf mein Rücklicht. Am Freitag ist das Geld eingegangen, hoffentlich kommt das Paket morgen an.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

`Wo hast du gekauft?

Ich hab schon vor 2Wochen meine Lampe bei L0cke gekauft


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> `Wo hast du gekauft?


eBay (SAM´s Sports and More Shop)


----------



## overkill_KA (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ebay halt 

Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir für hinten einen Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert holen soll.

Bloemi kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von dem Reifen/deinem Rad mit dem Albert posten?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Weiß jemand, wie lange es noch dauert, bis L0cke wieder da ist?


----------



## overkill_KA (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

das würde ich auch gerne wissen, weil ich meine Lampe will *grrr*


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> ebay halt
> 
> Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir für hinten einen Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert holen soll.
> 
> Bloemi kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von dem Reifen/deinem Rad mit dem Albert posten?


Jop, ich such mal eins raus, oder ,mach nochmal nen neues, kommt dann spätestens freitag.
Und samstag gehts dann in urlaub, bis dienstag


----------



## overkill_KA (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

urlaub was ist mit Schule?


----------



## Fabian (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Der Fat Alberts ist für ein CC-Bike völlig"überdimensioniert"
Da reicht der Nobby oder der normale Albert....

BTW:Hab mir vorhin ne neue Bikeshorts mit Pamperseinsatz gehölt


----------



## overkill_KA (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Pampereinsatz ist exxtrem gut ^^

Also ich hab gelesen das der Fat Albert für Hardtails ideal sein soll.

Ich fahre eigentlich viel im Wald


----------



## Fabian (30. September 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mein Cube wird sogut wie nur im Wald bewegt,der Albert(nicht fat albert) reicht dicke.....


----------



## Namaker (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Auf meinem Kona hab ich Maxxis DHR und DHF drauf, auch die haben selbst bei dreckigem Dreck noch guten Grip. Bin damit in Leogang und am Schattberg (X-Line) gefahren. 
Hat nen schönen Bänderriss als Abschiedsgruß gegeben  Zum Glück war am Bike nix kaputt, das andere zahlt ja die Krankenversicherung...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

L0cke ist jetzt schon seit fast 2 Wochen weg. Kann das mit rechten Dingen zugehen?


----------



## Fabian (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bleibt mal ruhig,kleiner abstecher nach Sibirien

Wird sich schon weider melden wenn die zait dazu da ist


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hab ich nochnicht gesagt das es in Prag ist?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hab ich nochnicht gesagt das es in Prag ist?


Doch, aber so lange?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mir ist meine Trelock heruntergefallen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und die anderen beiden Bikes finde ich einfach geil!




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> urlaub was ist mit Schule?


Ich ahbe ab Monatg Herbstferien
So, hab nen bidl angehängt
übringens, LOcke lebt. bei IBC war re gestern online


----------



## Fabian (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Bloem:Wirkt auf dem Bildern immer so als ob die Reba nur 80mm hätte,kannste mal nen maßband nebne die Stanrohre halten?


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloem:Wirkt auf dem Bildern immer so als ob die Reba nur 80mm hätte,kannste mal nen maßband nebne die Stanrohre halten?


kann sein, das du bei meiner einstellung aktuell auch nur so 80-90mm hat
mal schauen, ich fahre in den ferien nochmal zu meinem händler und lass die mal wieder nen bissl härter machen, ist verdammt weich geworden.
mal gucken
wenn die auch nur 80 hat, respekt, net 1x durchgeschlagen, seit ich das rad besitze


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Meine ist noch nie durchgegangen


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Meine ist noch nie durchgegangen


Bei meiner tut sich gar nix mehr, also kann die sich schon nicht mehr durchschlagen .


----------



## nasserpudel (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> net 1x durchgeschlagen, seit ich das rad besitze




liegt wahrscheinlich am durchschlagschutz


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jetzt wo viele von euch Ferien haben, msus hier doch wieder die Post abgehen?

Greets


----------



## Gutewicht (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ferien WTF? Ich hab erst in 3 Wochen oder so


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja ich auch aber Niedersachen und noch ein paar andere BL haben schon


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich hab zwar keine Ferien aber ein nettes Paket kam trotzdem gestern bei mir an Wurde ja auch Zeit! meine Slicks nerven langsam.

Ach ja neben bei, wir haben jetzt auch eine Umweltplakete bekommen 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja, Niedersachsen hat schon Ferien
Allerdings ist das Wetter beschissen
Winterberg war einfach nur geil
Am Montag wollte ich dan Nachmittags nochmal hin, allerdings wurde das wetter dann zu schlecht
ich glaube, ich muss meinen ausgabenplan und sparplan etwas umändern


PS:
Bilder gibts noch diese Woche


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ok, das mit den bildern wird wohl erst morgen was, ich kann die cam von meinem vater nicht finden

dafür gibts Bilder von der gestrigen our mitm Kumpel
gestern schien nämlich ausnahmsweise mal den ganzen tag die sonne und es blieb auch noch trocken.


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ferien aber ein nettes Paket kam trotzdem gestern bei mir an Wurde ja auch Zeit! meine Slicks nerven langsam.
> 
> Ach ja neben bei, wir haben jetzt auch eine Umweltplakete bekommen
> 
> ...



Wo hast du den Aufkleber her ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das ist ne gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

die Umweltplakette? Hab das Bild von einem Freund geschickt bekommen... wo der es her hat, kann ich euch jetzt aber nicht sagen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ha beim Energay Race in Ettlingen heute hat es geschüttet wie aus Eimern 

Schade das ich noch keinen Fat Albert habe, sonst hätte ich mich spontan angemeldet, bei der Witterung mit so einem Reifen.


----------



## NoNameGamer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Aloha!

Wenn ihr sagt, dass hier nichts mehr los ist, könnt ihr mich auch mal gleich ein bisschen beraten. 

Jetzt brauche ich nämlich auch mal wieder ein neues Mountainbike, denn mittlerweile haben sich die 5 Monate ohne doch schon etwas hingezogen.
Der Roadflyer mag ja ein ganz schönes Bike seien, aber ist halt nur etwas für die rasante Fortbewegung auf Asphalt, Bordsteinkanten, oder sogar die abgesenkten Gegenstücke, sind da immer ein perfekter Grund die Bremsung 40 zu 0,5 Km/h und dann die Beschleunigung wieder auf 40 zu testen. Dafür ist das Ding aber auch gemacht - und für nichts anderes. 


Deswegen muss für die Freizeit jetzt auch wieder das passende Bike her, bis zum Frühjahr erfüllte den Zweck noch ein Specialized Epic von 2007. Da das aber nun leider nicht mehr von der Rahmengröße her passte, das hatte noch einen "L"-Rahmen, blieb eigentlich nur der Kauf eines neuen Bikes.

Nach freundlicher Unterstützung der Sparkasse Bielefeld, bleibt jetzt trotz etwas mehr Ausgaben für das neue Bike, ein ausreichendes Finanzpolster. 


Da jetzt auch endlich die neuen 2010 Modelle da sind, werde ich wohl jetzt in den nächsten beiden Wochen zuschlagen, am liebsten auch noch so schnell wie möglich.

Jetzt stellt sich aber noch die schwierigste Frage, welches Bike soll ich überhaupt nehmen? 

Als erstes hatte ich natürlich wieder das Epic in Betracht gezogen, da ich eigentlich super mit dem Ding zufrieden war und bei den XC-Fullys bleibt es wohl auch noch unvergleichlich. In meiner Preisklasse bietet sich da eigentlich auch nur das Comp an, vom Preis her würde zwar noch das Expert passen, das bietet aber meiner Meinung ein eher mieses P/L Verhältniss, da sich an der Ausstatung nichts wirklich grundlegendes verändert, bzw. besser gemacht wird.

Also das war es dann auch schon, was ich bei meinem Händler an XC-Auswahl hätte. Denn jetzt hat er nur noch Specialized und Stevens im Angebot, bis vor zirka einem Jahr hatte er zwar noch Cubes, aber da die wohl nicht wirklich zuverlässig liefern können und auch allgemein ziemlich "arrogant" seien sollen, bietet er die nicht mehr an. Was ich aber auch durchaus verstehen kann.

Als andere Bike Alternative hatte ich mir aber noch das Stumpjumper FSR, ebenfalls von Spec., rausgesucht. Das hat halt etwas mehr Federung als das Epic, ist dafür dank Brain aber immernoch extrem variabel, dabei bleibt natürlich nicht aus, dass es mehr wiegt.
Als Modelle kämen dann aber wohl Comp und Elite in Betracht, da das Elite eben noch eine imo besser Federgabel bietet, auch wenn ich bei der Schaltgruppe nicht wirklich ein Fan von Shimano bin.

Die drei Modelle wären also die einzigsten die ich dort bekommen könnte, bzw. die für mich in Frage kommen.


Also was meint ihr, welches Modell sollte ich nehmen? 
Haupteinsatzgebiet wäre wohl der Teuto, sprich immer hoch und runter, zwar nicht an einem Stück, dafür aber sehr oft. 
Da ich diesesmal doch etwas weiter vorrausplanen will, sollte das Bike vom Grundgerüst her auch für eine Transalp aussreichen.

Alternativ könnte ich natürlich auch noch zu einem anderen Händler gehen, solltet ihr jetzt eine Alternative wissen, da käme dann aber auch nur noch "Radstand" in Erwägung. Sonst hätten wir in Bielefeld nur noch Großhändler, da kann ich dann aber auch gleich im Internet bestellen.


Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

würde mir ein Canyon holen. Die haben gerade noch die Rabattaktion.
Canyon | Nerve AM 8.0

oder

Canyon | Nerve AM 7.0

Je nach dem wie das Gelände genau beschaffen ist und du fährst lohnt es sich evtl das mit der  größeren Gabel zu nehmen

Alternativ würde ich Cube vorschlagen.Bei Specialized kenn ich mich nicht aus.
große Gabel:
Fritzz white 'n' cocoa The One 2009

Kleine Gabel:
Stereo black anodized K18 2009

größter Unterschied ist die Rahmengeometrie, die Canyons haben eine "Wippe" und bei den Cubes ist der Dämpfer mehr integriert. Das AM8 hat im Gegensatz zum Fritzz bessere Teile in der Schaltung und wiegt ~1kg weniger

Am Ende entscheidet es die probefahrt, welches du nimmst!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Canyons sind ausverkauft...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## NoNameGamer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ein Canyon will ich aber so wie so nicht, mit dem Ding würde ich persönlich dann aber auch keinen Fahrradladen mehr betreten, die würden einem dann nämlich gerne in den Ar... treten. 

Was das Gelände betrifft ist da alles über einer 140'er Gabel Schwachsinn, 100-120mm halte ich für meine Ansprüche eigentlich für ausreichend.

Das Fritzz halte ich daher für overpowerd, besonders, da es hier wirklich immer nur hoch und runter geht, da stören die großen Dämpfer nur - und das Gewicht. 

Das sind beides eher Bikes für kürzere Entfernungen, eben wegen der großen Federwege, das ist dann auch nicht so mein Fall:



> Gewicht Komplettrad 		ab 13,0 kg



Da muss man ja ochsen, wenn man damit Berge hochkommen will, komfortabel wirds dann aber sicherlich auf der anderen Seite. 

Würde mich im Zweifelsfall auch eher zum Epic richten, da eben leichter.



			
				overkill_KA schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende entscheidet es die Probefahrt



Da liegt auch das Problem, die meisten Händler haben ja nur M oder L Rahmen, XL sucht man da ja vergebens, scheint aber irgendwie überall so zu seien, Schuhe gibt es auch kaum in Größe 48 irgendwo im Laden. 


Kennste du dich vielleicht noch mit den Modellen von Simplon, Lapierre, Cannondale, Rocky Mountain oder Norco aus? Das wären nämlich die einzigsten die ich hier in Bielefeld bekommen könnte ohne, dass ich sonstige Abstriche machen würde.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Lapierre kenn ich mich noich aus aber der rest nicht. Haste mal nen Liink von einem Shop?


----------



## NoNameGamer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier: Radstand Bielefeld - Lapierre Moutainbikes

Das wäre auch die Alternative zu meinem Stammdealer, Sattelfest Bielefeld.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ja prob ist dass da keine Preise stehen nur bei manchen


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also, bei nroco weiß ich nur, das die Freerider und Downhiller gut sind, bei X habe ich keinen Plan.
Lapierre habe ich sowieso kein Plan, Rcky auch net und Cannondale auch net
Was war nochmal dein Buget? Also max?


Edit: Also das faze1 sieht bei Norco ganz gut aus, kostet aber auch 3400$
Musste mal bei IBC(MTB-News) nen Fred aufmachen, da können dir 1000mal mehr Leute bessere Antworten geben


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Richtig ^^ geh zu IBC

Lapierre ist ne gute Marke


----------



## NoNameGamer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Eigentlich zirka 2500€, hatte ich zumindest eingeplant.


@Overkiller

Einmal hier der Link zum Hersteller, da sollten im Moment wohl nur die XC-Modelle interessant seien und dann noch einen Link zu einem Händler, der auch viele Modelle hat.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Richtig ^^ geh zu IBC
> 
> Lapierre ist ne gute Marke


So viel weiß ich auch über Lapierre, mehr aber nicht

So, endlich Fotos von Winterberg
Oder auch net, mein STick hat nun nen Knall. Das Internet bekommt Gesellschaft in seinem Sack

EDIT: naja, bei 2500€ bekommste bei CUbe nen gutes Fully
Das CUbe AMS Pro Elixir R müsste so in diesem Bereich liegen.
Das AMS Comp fast 1000€ darunter


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@ bloemi:
Winterberg ist doch Downhill und Freeride? Was machst du dann da?
Wenn ich Cube nehmen würde dann ein AMS125. Die, die du hast sind ja fast nur CC. Ich denk bei seinem Gelände kann er auch ein AMS nehmen
@nonamegamer
Ich würde von den Lapieres das hier nehmen: Lapierre Zesty 314 / bikelineshop - Ihr Rennrad und Mountainbike Shop im Süden Münchens
Gute Teile sind dran


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wieso? Da nimmt man an einem Aufbaukurs teil und leiht sich nen Four-Crosser(ich hätte meinen Handgelenken zur Liebe den Freerider nmehmen sollen).
Hat hammer Spaß gemacht
Er hat doch von 100-120mm geschprochen, danach habe ich mich gerichtet

So, nu aber die Bilder


----------



## Namaker (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Winterberg muss ich auch unbedingt noch einmal fahren. Aber leider ist die Saison schon fast zu Ende und jetzt noch 'ne Hütte zum Wohnen zu finden wird knapp.


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Bloemi dich erkennt man schon mit deinen roten Handschuhen


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Namaker schrieb:


> Winterberg muss ich auch unbedingt noch einmal fahren. Aber leider ist die Saison schon fast zu Ende und jetzt noch 'ne Hütte zum Wohnen zu finden wird knapp.


Jugendherberge Die ist ca. 5min vom bikepark entfernt



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bloemi dich erkennt man schon mit deinen roten Handschuhen


Ja und?
Ach, du hast die blonden lange Haare vergessen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

neulich beim Lidl 
die 2011'er modele von cannondale und La Pierre 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## NoNameGamer (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die 2011'er modele von cannondale und La Pierre



Das Lapierre!   

Ist ja schon selten, dass man schon so früh Erlkönige von diesen absoluten Prachtsücken der neu entwickelten Modellreihen auf bekannten Strecken sieht. 

Schade, dass die Modelle erst ab Sommer 2010 bestell werden seien, denn bis 2010 müsste ich so wie so noch mit der Anschaffung warten, da würden sich die paar Wochen auch nicht mehr bermerkbar machen. 







Na ja, war auf jedenfall heute bei dem anderen Händler, hatte mir dort auch die Lapierre Modelle zeigen lassen, das Zesty wird es wohl werden, stand bei mir schon fest, zumindest wenn ich mich gegen das Epic entscheide, das X-Controll konnte mir da eher nicht zusagen.

Leider schaut die Verfügbarkeit für das Zesty aber beschi...scheiden aus, bis Januar 2010 müsste ich dann noch auf das Bike warten, das ist noch ein viertel Jahr.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> [...]
> Hat hammer Spaß gemacht
> Er hat doch von 100-120mm geschprochen, danach habe ich mich gerichtet
> 
> So, nu aber die Bilder



Die "Parcours" sieht richtig gut aus  Ich würde mich anfänglich wahrscheinlich zum Gespött machen, weil ich vor lauter "Respekt" ganz gemächlich die Rampen mitnehmen würde. Das sähe sehr, nun, lahm aus. Außerdem würde es bei mir nicht lange dauern, bis ich Dreck futtern würde 

Was musstest für den Spaß insgesamt löhnen? Wird das nach Zeit oder einmalig für den Tag abgerechnet?



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> neulich beim Lidl
> die 2011'er modele von cannondale und La Pierre



Das hätte bei dem Lidl bei mir um die Ecke sein können. Man legt Wert auf das einheitliche Aussehen der Fillialien. Nur so am Rande.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Die "Parcours" sieht richtig gut aus  Ich würde mich anfänglich wahrscheinlich zum Gespött machen, weil ich vor lauter "Respekt" ganz gemächlich die Rampen mitnehmen würde. Das sähe sehr, nun, lahm aus. Außerdem würde es bei mir nicht lange dauern, bis ich Dreck futtern würde
> 
> Was musstest für den Spaß insgesamt löhnen? Wird das nach Zeit oder einmalig für den Tag abgerechnet?
> [Text]



Also, Lift geht entweder nach Fahrten oder nach Zeit. Bikes und Protektoren nach Zeit. halber und ganzer Tag ist hier möglich, bei Liftkartenh kann man vieles wählen.
Ist leider nen bissl teuer die Sachen
Ich habe an dem Aufbau Kurs teilgenommen und musste noch nen Rad leihen. Das war ein 4x-Bike.
Der SPaß hat also 108€ gekostet. Glücklicher Weise haben meineELtern ein Teil übernommen

EDIT: Hier gehts zur STartseite vom BIkepark WInterberg


----------



## Fransen (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> EDIT: Hier gehts zur STartseite vom BIkepark WInterberg



Da war ich auch neulich.=D
Ist von mir aus nur einen Katzensprung weit entfernt, etwa 45.Min.

Aber ich fahr' da bestimmt nicht selber runter...dass überlasse ich meinen Kumpels^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Der SPaß hat also 108€ gekostet. Glücklicher Weise haben meineELtern ein Teil übernommen



Ei jei jei, das ist aber für einen mehrstündigen Spaß keine günstige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fransen schrieb:


> Da war ich auch neulich.=D
> Ist von mir aus nur einen Katzensprung weit entfernt, etwa 45.Min.
> 
> Aber ich fahr' da bestimmt nicht selber runter...dass überlasse ich meinen Kumpels^^


DU hasts gut. Wenn ich so nahe am BIkepark wohnen würde, hätte ich wahrscheinlich ne Jahreskarte.
Naja, jeder hat andere Hobbys.
Wann warste denn da? Ich am 3. und 4. Obtober



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ei jei jei, das ist aber für einen mehrstündigen Spaß keine günstige Angelegenheit.


Naja, nen Halber Tag kostet mit 4x-Rad about 45€.
Mit Freerider 55€
Leider sehr teuer, es sei denn man hat nen parktaugliches Rad, Protzektoren und den ganzen Kram


EDIT:
Übeltäter:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Opfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des weiteren ein Bild meiner neusten Errungenschaften


----------



## Fabian (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Oh,da ließt jemand die Bikebravo mit den gekauften Tests


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mich hat der Enduro Test interessiert und nochn paar kleine DInge
Hst du ein Problem damit?
Und wenn du die Freeride meinst, hast gleich noch LOcke aufm Hals


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

hast du deinen Albert zerfahren?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ne, den Nobby Nic Cube Edition.
An der bebilderten Kante
ich habe schon LOcke geschrieben, weil der mal was meinte mit nähen.
EDIT: er lebt übringens noch, bei IBC war er gerade heute noch on.
Overkill_ka: biste bei IBC?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ne, den Nobby Nic Cube Edition.
> An der bebilderten Kante
> ich habe schon LOcke geschrieben, weil der mal was meinte mit nähen.



Dieses Ungetier von Kante! Ich trauere mit dir, weil ich diesen Senf mit meinen damaligen smarten Sams sehr häufig hatte.

Die Aktion mit dem Nähen möchte ich mal sehen  Nichts für ungut, aber irgendwann hört meine Vorstellungskraft einfach auf.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Overkill_ka: biste bei IBC?



jop heiße da genauso wie hier ^^


----------



## Fabian (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> EDIT: er lebt übringens noch, bei IBC war er gerade heute noch on.


Du stalker...

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das schaffst den Reifen so zuzurichten,was haste normalerweise an Druck drauf?
Den Albert den ich runtergefahren hab sieht nicht so aus,trotz öfterem zusamenreffen mit Spitzen Steinen...
Der aktuelle Satz ist ja sozusagen noch frisch


----------



## kmf (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ne, den Nobby Nic Cube Edition.
> An der bebilderten Kante
> ich habe schon LOcke geschrieben, weil der mal was meinte mit nähen.
> [...]


Mit auf dem Oberschenkel hin- und hergerolltem und gepechtem Teufelsgarn und einer Rundnadel. 

Tut zwar weh, aber so was muss man unter "Erfahrung sammeln" abharken. 

Vielleicht ist ja das was für dich.


----------



## kmf (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> [...]Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das schaffst den Reifen so zuzurichten,was haste normalerweise an Druck drauf?
> [...]


So wie's aussieht, war der Druck etwas zu hoch.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Dieses Ungetier von Kante! Ich trauere mit dir, weil ich diesen Senf mit meinen damaligen smarten Sams sehr häufig hatte.
> 
> Die Aktion mit dem Nähen möchte ich mal sehen  Nichts für ungut, aber irgendwann hört meine Vorstellungskraft einfach auf.


Danke fürs Mitleid.
Naja, er hat mit bei IBC geantwortet und meinte, das ist nur um nach Hause zu kommen, nichts weiter



overkill_KA schrieb:


> jop heiße da genauso wie hier ^^


  Ich sehe, du hast meine PN erhalten



Fabian schrieb:


> Du stalker...
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das schaffst den Reifen so zuzurichten,was haste normalerweise an Druck drauf?
> Den Albert den ich runtergefahren hab sieht nicht so aus,trotz öfterem zusamenreffen mit Spitzen Steinen...
> Der aktuelle Satz ist ja sozusagen noch frisch


 Ich hatte so 1,7bar druff.
 Ich habe den Vorderreifen leicht angehoben und bin dann an der Kante von unten lang geratscht



kmf schrieb:


> Mit auf dem Oberschenkel hin- und hergerolltem und gepechtem Teufelsgarn und einer Rundnadel.
> 
> Tut zwar weh, aber so was muss man unter "Erfahrung sammeln" abharken.
> 
> Vielleicht ist ja das was für dich.


ich habe bei Bikemailorder.de ein Konto
Da gibts den in SnykeSkin gar net einzeln. Ich nehme übringens 2,25". Ich glaube 2,4" passt nichtmal.


----------



## Fabian (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Ich hatte so 1,7bar druff.
> Ich habe den Vorderreifen leicht angehoben und bin dann an der Kante von unten lang geratscht



Liegt unter dem angegebenen min. Druck,fährt sich doch schwammig oder?
Teste doch mal den Albert Snake Skin als Front version,finde der hat mehr Grip als der NN und kündigt seinen Grenzbereich früher an.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jop 2,4 passt nicht aufs Cube. Glaube 2,35 ist max.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Fabian fährt doch selber 2,4'er Albert's... oder?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Fabian fährt doch selber 2,4'er Albert's... oder?!



Ne die 2,25",denn die Alberts sind im Vergleich z.B zum Nobby Nic schon ein ganzes Stück breiter...

Vorne könnte der 2,40" passen,hängt ja von der verbauten Gabel ab.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jop aber hinten ist beim LTD Race der 2,25 genau richtig, größer geht nicht - denke ich


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Liegt unter dem angegebenen min. Druck,fährt sich doch schwammig oder?
> Teste doch mal den Albert Snake Skin als Front version,finde der hat mehr Grip als der NN und kündigt seinen Grenzbereich früher an.


Nein?!!!
Wieso solte ich vorne so viel druff machen? Ich mach vorne max 2bar druff.
das lass ich dann ne ganze zeit. hinten ´fahre ich mit max. 2,25bar
sonst könnte ich auch gleich ungefedert fahren

Zur reifenbreite:
vorne könnte 2,4 noch gearde so passen bei der reba. hinten passt bei schwalbe glaube ich max 2,25".
Schließlich sind die 2,35"er von schwalbe so breit wie die 2,5"er von Maxxis


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe am Dienstag die Reifen aufgepumpt, wieder 3,2 Bar, damit kann ich gut fahren. Allerdings habe ich auch noch kein richtiges MTB, kann also gar nicht richtig im Gelände fahren, wo es auf Federung ankommt.

Gibt es einen bedeutenden Unterschied zwischen Reba und Recon?


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ansprechverhalten ist ganz anderst: 
Vgl 220€ Gabel zu ~400€ Gabel
  XFX4890BE  zu 5870 

Geiler 
Vergleich ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich habe nur gesehen, dass das Cube LTD Team 2009 eine Reba hat, das 2010 eine Recon.


----------



## Fabian (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@bleom: Damit liegst du unter dem min.Druck

Ich fahre mit 2,10bar vorne und mit 2,2/2,3 bar hinten,fährt sich perfekt.
Wenn es matschig ist mit etwas mehr Druck...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wenn wir das Thema Luftdruck aufwirbeln 

Ich hau mir 2,5 bar vorne sowie hinten auf den Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph drauf. Meine durchschnittliche Strecke (ca. 25-32 Kilometer) besteht zu 45% aus Asphalt, 45% aus unbefestigten, matschigen Waldwegen und 10% teils mit heftigen Schlaglöchern bestückte befestigte Wege aus Schotter, Split etc. Oft verringert sich der Anteil an Asphalt, weil ich die Tour spontan umplane und einige Passagen in der Tat dann doch wieder im Wald abrödel.


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gesehen, dass das Cube LTD Team 2009 eine Reba hat, das 2010 eine Recon.



ja hat ja auch andere Bremsen und ne geile Lackierung


----------



## L0cke (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

so, leute, da ich der leichtbaumanie verfallen bin kommt demnächst , wie es im moment aussieht ein neuer freeridehardtailrahmen bei, daher verkaufe ich meinen alten rahmen, der rahmen wird inkl. steuersatz verkauft ( cana creek s2), der rahmen ist 17.5 zoll, also größe m und wiegt ohne steuersatz, sattelklemme usw knapp unter 2,1kg, federrungstechnisch ist der rahmen für gabeln bis 140mm federweg ausgelegt. 
Neupreis des rahmens war 900 euro.

kleines pic:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/7/0/8/_/large/SDC12037.JPG



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Naja, nen Halber Tag kostet mit 4x-Rad about 45€.
> Mit Freerider 55€
> Leider sehr teuer, es sei denn man hat nen parktaugliches Rad, Protzektoren und den ganzen Kram



 radl kostet dann aber auch 1400 aufwärts, udn portektoren sowie helm auch mindestens 250 euro 




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mich hat der Enduro Test interessiert und nochn paar kleine DInge
> Hst du ein Problem damit?
> Und wenn du die Freeride meinst, hast gleich noch LOcke aufm Hals



was ist denn nu mit mir?

p.s. warst gestern  auf nem downhillrennen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



L0cke schrieb:


> so, leute, da ich der leichtbaumanie verfallen bin kommt demnächst , wie es im moment aussieht ein neuer freeridehardtailrahmen bei, daher verkaufe ich meinen alten rahmen, der rahmen wird inkl. steuersatz verkauft ( cana creek s2), der rahmen ist 17.5 zoll, also größe m und wiegt ohne steuersatz, sattelklemme usw knapp unter 2,1kg, federrungstechnisch ist der rahmen für gabeln bis 140mm federweg ausgelegt.
> Neupreis des rahmens war 900 euro.
> 
> kleines pic:
> ...


ich hatte schlechte laune den tag. und die smileys fehlen in dem post
ich weiß das protektoren und so weiter arschteuer sind.
die iXS Battle jacked evo kostet allein schon über 200€
ich, auf nem daownhil rennen??? wie kommste denn darauf
ich habe gestern ne schöne schlecht wetter tour gemacht, einer hatte nen enduro, einer nen FR-hardtail und 3 FR bzw. Downhiller


----------



## nasserpudel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

kann mir einer weiteres zur Manitou R7 Super Absolute 100mm  sagen.
Die ist grade für nur 208€ in weiß und 198€ in schwarz zu haben, da überlege ich mir zuzuschlagen?!


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich wollte gerade schon fragen, ob der Fred gestorben ist, da postet doch mal wieder einer

@pudel:
kann ich dir leider nichts sagen
sorry


----------



## Fabian (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@nasserpudel: Die Gabel an sich ist klasse,allerdings kann ich mir den Preis relativ schlecht vorstellen,da müssen die schon eine sehr große Menge eingekauft haben.Entweder ein Lockangebot oder ein Systemfehler.Wenn es nicht so sit hast du Glück


----------



## nasserpudel (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

jetzt kostet sie auf einmal 237€ in weiß und 10€ weniger in schwarz.
überzeugt euch selbst  Manitou R7 Super Absolute 100mm schwarz Disc 

auch die ganzen anderen gabeln sind stark reduziert.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So ich melde mich dann auch mal zurück, und hab gleich 2 Bikes "mitgebracht".

Canyon | Yellowstone 4.0

Canyon | Yellowstone 5.0

Wenn man sich die Preise anguckt insbesondere das P/L Verhältnis (669 € / 749 €) Welches ist das besser ? Und ist es überhaupt empfehlenswert 

Bis auf die Gabel sind ja beide fast identisch.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Gabel ist schon ein Stücken besser und die Naben sind auch besser/leichter.
Ob das jetzt 80€ aber rechtfertigt weis ich aber ich würde es wohl investieren, *wenn ich nur die beiden zur Wahl hätte*.

lg
Nichtrauch91


----------



## roadgecko (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist schon ein Stücken besser und die Naben sind auch besser/leichter.
> Ob das jetzt 80€ aber rechtfertigt weis ich aber ich würde es wohl investieren, *wenn ich nur die beiden zur Wahl hätte*.
> 
> lg
> Nichtrauch91



kommt dir ein drittes in den Sinn ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

wenn ich 750€ als Limit nehme, lässt sich da bestimmt einiges finden.
Falls du ICQ oder ähnliches (s. mein Profil) hast, kannst du mich ja mal adden. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Jawohl Ferien!
Bei gutem Wetter (kein Regen) wird ordentlich Rad gefahren. 

Morgen gehts dann in den Bike Laden und ich werde mir meine Klickies,Regenhose und Winterhandschuhe holen. Das alles hat auch einen Hintergrund:
Ich werde mit einem Kollegen 2-3Tage mit dem Rad wegfahren. Entweder in die Vogesen oder zur Hornisgrinde

Greets


----------



## Fabian (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Jawohl Ferien!



Bei uns sind die Ferien fast um


----------



## roadgecko (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Ferien fast um



Ich war diese Woche eh schon wieder am arbeiten, also sind mir die Ferien wayne ^^


----------



## kmf (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Jawohl Ferien!
> Bei gutem Wetter (kein Regen) wird ordentlich Rad gefahren.
> 
> Morgen gehts dann in den Bike Laden und ich werde mir meine Klickies,Regenhose und Winterhandschuhe holen. Das alles hat auch einen Hintergrund:
> ...


Vogesen?  Col de la Schlucht und Grand Ballon und was noch so alles dort rumsteht? 

Na, dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Beine.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Ferien fast um


Ich hatte schon wieder ne woche schule

So, atm läuft bei mir nicht viel. ich gehe montags immer zum training und fahre sonst nicht so viel, die zeit und dsa wetter lassen es immer seltener zu
naja, ich werde heute mal das licht wieder ran machen und heute abend ne kleine runde im dunkel drehen


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Mit welchem Licht fährst du?

Weiss jemand wie bei Boc24.de die Versandzeiten sind? Weil ich habe mir DIE Klickies bestellt, und bräuchte sie bis spätestens Mittwoch - Geld ist am Sa Morgen raus.

Gibt es eigentlich für die kleinen Werkzeugtaschen die man am Sattel befestigt so einen Regenüberzug wie für die Deuter Rucksäcke? WEil meine sah nach der Tour heute schlimm aus - Bilder folgen im Laufer des Abends


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

naja,, also ich denke mal, die bekommst du nicht am mittwoch, es sei denn es ist die göleiche bank und es wird nicht vom anderen ende der welt gesendet
wenn es ne andere bank ist, haben die mittwoch das geld, schiken es also mittwoch ab
---> am donnerstag ists da

ich fahre immernoch mit 15€ Penny Lampen
ne vernünftige mit akku, die man auch an helm machen kann, ist mir zu teuer.
da muss ich für was gutes ja bestimmt mehr als 50€ hinlegen
---> zu viel für mich atm


----------



## Fabian (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Overkill_KA:Hast du es per Online überweisung gemacht?
Also ich hatte mit einer normalen Überweisung mal Glück,das Geld war am nächsten Tag da,die Ware wieder einen Tag später...


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja per onlinebanking

Ich wollte euch ja nicht die Bilder vorenthalten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
So und hierfür brauche ich einen Regen-/Dreckschutz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich sowas herbekomme?

Edit: 
Wie lädt man den Sigma Bleiakku? Ich hab das orginal Ladegerät, will nur wissen ob das nen Unterschied mach ob ich den blauen Knopf drücke oder nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Downhill-Biking in Whistler: Pistensau auf Rädern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Reise

so was würde ich gerne mal machen.

(schönes Video in top Quali bei)


----------



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Da wär ich doch glatt dabei.....


Vielleicht kann man ja mal im nächsten Jahr was machen, in Richtung Winterberg und Co.


----------



## Fabian (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn man fahren kann,okay,ich verweise auf diesen Satz


> "Der größte Anfängerfehler ist, keinen Kurs zu belegen. Die Leute sagen: Fahrradfahren, das kann ich. Aber Downhill ist ein ganz anderes Ding."


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn man fahren kann,okay,ich verweise auf diesen Satz




Richtig. ich würde mir das nicht zutrauen. 


btw: http://www.vholdr.com/videolist


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Downhill-Biking in Whistler: Pistensau auf Rädern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Reise
> 
> so was würde ich gerne mal machen.
> 
> (schönes Video in top Quali bei)


Kenn ich schon von IBC bzw. MTB-News



rabensang schrieb:


> Da wär ich doch glatt dabei.....
> 
> 
> Vielleicht kann man ja mal im nächsten Jahr was machen, in Richtung Winterberg und Co.


Wer zahlt Flug, hotel und ausrüstung


das mit winterberg wäre echt ne geile sachen, die Jugendherberge ist mitm auto max. 5min. entfernt
und es gibt schön viele strecken.
die meisten(z.B. ich) müssten allerdings fast alles leihen, es sei den, jemand ist so nett und leiht mir sein bike, im richtigen sinne des wortes leihen(also ohne etwas zu bezahlen)

Wo wir schonmal beim Thema sin:
Hat jemand 3500€ übrig?
Pardon 3700€ 


EDIT:


Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn man fahren kann,okay,ich verweise auf diesen Satz


Also in Whistler würde ich ohne Kurs auch net fahren. Winterberg hätte ich mir bis auf die Trails, North SHores und den DH-Track alles zugetraut
Die großen drops und so im slopestyle auhc net, aber das kann man ja aus dem anderen folgern

Gerade auf MTB-News.de gesehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429092
Schön Angucken Jungs


----------



## Oliver (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

So Männers, ich brauch mal wieder ne Beratung ^^

Mittlerweile habe ich den angekündigten Umzug nach Berlin vollzogen und brauche nun ein Fahrrad, um mein Auto demnächst abzuschaffen. Das Radon Team 7.0 ist nach wie vor das Objekt meiner Begierde. Das Problem an der Sache ist: Ich bezweifle, dass ich das Bike irgendwo unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen kann, ergo ist es praktisch ungeeignet. Daher würde ich mir gerne ein günstigeres Bike zulegen, um damit mal auszutesten, ob ich dauerhaft auf ein Fahrrad umsteigen kann und wie ich es wo in Berlin abstellen kann. Außerdem ist mir das Team 7.0 über Winter auch fast schon zu schade. Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen um die 400 Euro? Radon hat's mir irgendwie angetan, das Team 4.0 sieht auch recht nett aus, vor allem, für den Preis. Das 5.0er ist mir fast schon zu teuer, da der Unterschied zum 7.0er dann nicht mehr so groß ist...


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Oliver schrieb:


> So Männers, ich brauch mal wieder ne Beratung ^^
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich den angekündigten Umzug nach Berlin vollzogen und brauche nun ein Fahrrad, um mein Auto demnächst abzuschaffen. Das Radon Team 7.0 ist nach wie vor das Objekt meiner Begierde. Das Problem an der Sache ist: Ich bezweifle, dass ich das Bike irgendwo unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen kann, ergo ist es praktisch ungeeignet. Daher würde ich mir gerne ein günstigeres Bike zulegen, um damit mal auszutesten, ob ich dauerhaft auf ein Fahrrad umsteigen kann und wie ich es wo in Berlin abstellen kann. Außerdem ist mir das Team 7.0 über Winter auch fast schon zu schade. Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen um die 400 Euro? Radon hat's mir irgendwie angetan, das Team 4.0 sieht auch recht nett aus, vor allem, für den Preis. Das 5.0er ist mir fast schon zu teuer, da der Unterschied zum 7.0er dann nicht mehr so groß ist...



also da hast du Recht, als ich in Berlin war, habe ich mein Cube auch nicht genutzt, war mir zu gefährlich. Also alternativ gäbe es das Canyon Yellowstne 3.0. Wobei ich glaube das die Leute, die klauen eher auf Hersteller als Modell achten?  Denn soviel Ahnung haben die nicht immer, aber BTT. Evtl kommt das Cube Attention in Frage, wobei ich da lieber zum Canyon tendieren würde.Grund Suntour Gabel 

Braucht man für Berlin überhaupt ein Mountainbike? Oder würde es ein Treckingrad nicht auch tun? Sowas hier: Travel deep blue 2009 sehr sicher in berlin unterwegs mit Licht  und ne Gabel hat das auch


----------



## Oliver (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Radon hat's mit irgendwie angetan ^^ RADON BikesZR Team 5.0

Son Tracking-Ding kommt mir nicht ins bzw. vors Haus. Des hat ja gar keinen Stil. Falls ich hier mal Gelände gefunden habe, werde ich wohl auch die ein oder andere Ausfahrt ins Grüne machen. Die beiden Vorschläge von dir sind aber auch nicht übel.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja bei dem Canyon wird halt an den Bremsen "gespart" "nur" hydr. V-Brakes, dafür sind die Schaltungskomponenten hochwertiger


----------



## nasserpudel (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja bei dem Canyon wird halt an den Bremsen "gespart" "nur" hydr. V-Brakes, dafür sind die Schaltungskomponenten hochwertiger




Wie kommst du auf hydraulische V brakes?
Das Yellowstone 3.0 was du gepostet hast hat mechanische, außerdem sind hydraulische v brakes auch sicher nichts schlechtes.



Oliver schrieb:


> Radon hat's mit irgendwie angetan ^^ RADON BikesZR Team 5.0
> 
> Son Tracking-Ding kommt mir nicht ins bzw. vors Haus. Des hat ja gar keinen Stil. Falls ich hier mal Gelände gefunden habe, werde ich wohl auch die ein oder andere Ausfahrt ins Grüne machen. Die beiden Vorschläge von dir sind aber auch nicht übel.



Kauf das  Radon 5.0 oder ein Cube Aim, wird für den anfang reichen.
Oder ein hochwertiges Rad und noch irgendwas für die Stadt bei ebay.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi Oliver,

nimm doch ein "cross-Rad"
Hyde white grey print 2009

oder für die Stadt auch gut sind Singelspeed's. Aber kein Fixi. Die werden von der Pulizei gerne einkassiert, wenn keine Bremse vorhanden ist. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

ich glaub für Berlin wäre ne Gabel nicht schlecht, wegen teils schlecht asphaltierten Straßen.
Ansonsten Cross-Rad wäre auch ne Alternative wie du gesagt hast


----------



## Fabian (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Für die Stadt wäre ein Crossrad,bzw Rennrad meine erste Wahl,rollt sehr gut
Was verstehst du unter "Ausflug ind Grüne",
also nur Waldwege mit Schotter oder auch mal wirklich abseits?


----------



## Oliver (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Angesichts des Preises des Hyde würde ich zum 5.0 greifen, weil ich damit flexibler bin. Ich glaube ich bleibe dabei. Wenns mir taugt, dann ersetzte ich es im Sommer durch ein 7.0 oder gleichwertiges Modell.

Fabian: Für Berliner-Straßen ist ein Rennrad weniger geeignet. Ich hab nen tiefergelegten Polo und es tut höllisch weh, damit durch Berlin zu fahren


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Sag ich ja - schlechte Straßen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi,

ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht vllt. erst einmal ein Crossrad zulegen und dann später mir was nettes fürs Gelände raus suche. 
Das Crossrad muss dann ja auch keine voll XT-Ausstattung haben.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

mal ne kurze frage: hat einer von euch so ne trainingsrolle von elite, wo man dann zu hause sein rad befestigen und "tranieren" kann? ist dieser block fürs vorderrad wirklich nötig, bzw. passen da überhaupt alle für MTB-reifen? manche, die ich im internet gesehen hab, sahen aus, als passe da nur ein ganz dünnes rad sein, zB  der hier

ich hab mir gestern den rollentrainer oben gekauft (130€ bei karstadt), aber diesen block gab es da halt nicht mehr...


----------



## nasserpudel (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Herbboy schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frage: hat einer von euch so ne trainingsrolle von elite, wo man dann zu hause sein rad befestigen und "tranieren" kann? ist dieser block fürs vorderrad wirklich nötig, bzw. passen da überhaupt alle für MTB-reifen? manche, die ich im internet gesehen hab, sahen aus, als passe da nur ein ganz dünnes rad sein, zB  der hier
> 
> ich hab mir gestern den rollentrainer oben gekauft (130€ bei karstadt), aber diesen block gab es da halt nicht mehr...




ich würde ja mal denken das der Block nur dazu da ist das dein Vorderrad gerade bleibt und die nicht irgendwie lenkst.
kannst du dir also einfach selber machen.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

gibt es hier eigentlich nen Rennrad-Thread..MTB ist mir persönlich zu langsam wenn man auch über 30ig fahren kann..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi Rune,

tzz ganz ehrlich? Es ist doch eigentlich völlig Wurst, ob du jetzt BMX, Trekkingrad oder Fixi fährst. Wir haben alle das selbe Hobby, und wer es wie auslebt, ist doch egal. Der eine fährt halt schnell mit dem MTB und der andere fährt Sonntags sein Rennrad aus


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also die preise bei euch sin ja sogar noch moderat ^^ hatte mal nen kumpel, dessen fahhrad soviel gekostet hat wie mein auto xD waren so ca 2000€ mit titanrahmen un was weis ich. wurde 3ma geklaut und seine versicherung is bald ausgerastet xD

aber wenn man für 500€ schon nen hochwertiges bike bekommt, wärs ja sogar zu überlegen. ob ich nur 200€ für schrott der fährt ausgeb oder 400 für was, wovon man auch länger was hat *hmm* un ich brauch eh nen fahrrad ma irgendwann. so ohne auto leben is ja ne zumutung *g*


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



DarkMo schrieb:


> also die preise bei euch sin ja sogar noch moderat



Auf Wunsch gibt es auch exorbitante Preise 
Sting HPC XTR Black`n`Green Line 2010

bestes gibts hier:
Scott Genius Limited MTB Fahrrad 2009 211912 vom Fahrrad Profi, Profirad AG - Onlineshop für Fahrräder und Fahrradzubehör. Wer auf der Suche nach einen absoluten Top Fahrrad ist, wird mit de


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

xD
hehehe. was kostet da eigentlich so viel. bzw was würdet ihr nem fahrrad vollnub so an empfehlungen fürn kauf mitgeben? ich kenn mein fahhrad von früher mit federung! wasn novum ^^ und dollen gummi-klotzbremsen *g* auch damit habsch mich gern auffe snauzze gelegt  und scheibenbremsen vorn und hinten hatte nichma mein auto xD


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Kommt drauf an:
1) Was ist dein preisliches Limit?
2) Wo fährst du?
3) Wie fährst du ? (profesionell eher nicht  ) lange Touren , ...
4) Wie oft fährst du

dann reden wir weiter


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Was für ein Bike für dich ideal ist, hängt davon ab, wo und wie du fahren willst. Willst du möglichst schnell durch leichtes Gelände oder reizen dich die harten Sachen mehr?

Guck am besten mal hier:
Mountainbike - Wikipedia


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

also je näher sich der preis der 0 nähert, desto besser ^^ student, der selbst seinen gebrauchten verkaufen musste um den letzten weg des studiums irgendwie zu finanzieren... atm kein schönes leben aus finanzieller sicht *g*

ich würde hauptsächlich stadtstrecken fahren. alles in allem ganz ok. also autos kann man in den schlaglöchern noch nich parken. aber thema sicherheit wäre wohl nich verachtenswert ^^

wie. hmm. bin vor 10 jahren das letzte mal gefahren. also profi sicher weniger ^^ wird wohl eher ganz profanes nutzfahrzeug werden um zur vorlesung zu kommen und für fixe kleine einkaufstouren.

wie oft - da ich ohne auto nur noch selten wochenendeinkäufe machen kann, werd ich wohl öfter mal los müssen. aber als maximum würd ich täglich ne stunde oder 2 angeben wollen.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k96/a11227/travel-deep-blue-2009.html hört sich ziemlich perfekt an.

Ne sau geile Lampe , die mächtig hell macht. Ein Gepäckträger für deine Einkäufe und eine Federung gegen SChlaglöcher - nachrüstbar ist ne Sattelfederung , aber eher was für alte Leute 

Die Kohle ist auf jedenfall gut investiert


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@Oliver:
Meine Kumpels haben nen Cube AIM. Das kostet 450€ und ist eig. ganz in Ordnung ausgestattet, biwetet unteranderem schibenbremsenaufnahme usw. falls man mal aufrüsten will
perfektes gerät für die stadt meiner meinung nach.
nur doof, das man die gabel net wirklich einstellen kann und die werksseitig total hart ist


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hi Rune,
> 
> tzz ganz ehrlich? Es ist doch eigentlich völlig Wurst,
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




Hallo,

dann bin ich dafür die Überschrift in "Freizeitsport - Fahrrad" zu ändern..sonst komme ich mir hier ganz komisch vor unter den MTB'lern..

Grüße
Sven


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Oder du machst nen Rennrad Fred auf^^

Edit: 

@ nichtraucher: kmf muss dann aber den Threadtitel ändern oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi Overkill,

so ein Schwachsinn... warum solle er das wenn wir doch auch alle zusammen über evtl. auftretende Probleme reden könnten...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> ich würde ja mal denken das der Block nur dazu da ist das dein Vorderrad gerade bleibt und die nicht irgendwie lenkst.
> kannst du dir also einfach selber machen.


 
jo, muss ich mal probieren. der verkäufer bei karstadt meinte auch, dass man zur not such ein telefonbuch nehmen kann, weil das wichtigste der höhenausgleich sei. gut dass ich in köln wohne = dickes buch


----------



## Oliver (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das Cube Aim macht in der Tat enen sehr guten Eindruck, trotzdem werde ich das Team 5.0 von Radon bestellen  Brauche ich wie im Video gezeigt eigentlich einen Drehmomentschlüssel zum Zusammenbau? Habe leider keinen und wüsste auch nicht, wo ich einen herbekommen könnte, ohne ihn zu kaufen.


----------



## nasserpudel (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Oliver schrieb:


> Das Cube Aim macht in der Tat enen sehr guten Eindruck, trotzdem werde ich das Team 5.0 von Radon bestellen  Brauche ich wie im Video gezeigt eigentlich einen Drehmomentschlüssel zum Zusammenbau? Habe leider keinen und wüsste auch nicht, wo ich einen herbekommen könnte, ohne ihn zu kaufen.




brauchst kein Drehomomentschlüssel, ein normaler Imbus reicht aus.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann bin ich dafür die Überschrift in "Freizeitsport - Fahrrad" zu ändern..sonst komme ich mir hier ganz komisch vor unter den MTB'lern..
> 
> ...


Wieso? Es geht hier doch hauptsächlich um MTB's.
Und wenn andere auch was posten ist das kein Problem.
Wir beraten jeden gern und das ist egal was fürn bike. wir kenneu ns halt nur mit MTBs am besten aus.
musste dich net komisch fühlen, das könntest du wenn es heißen würde "Freizeitsport - Freeride"


@nasserpudel: da haste recht. man braucht eig. nur Inbus, von 2 oder 2,5 bis 6 glaube ich. bei manchen dingen auch mal nen anderes hilfsmittel, aber sonst nischt.


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo Bloemfontein,

die Themenüberschrift schreckt extreme davon ab, hier als Rennradler(man möge mich als eigen bezeichnen), Fragen zu stellen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Rennradsicherheitsdecken von Schwalbe gemacht? Meine diese die so ähnlich sind wie die unverwüstlichen Schwalbe Marathon Plus, die ich selbst auf meinen Trekkingrad seit Ende 2004 ohne Panne einsetze. Sind die Rennradkollegen genauso gut?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## roadgecko (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Oliver schrieb:


> Das Cube Aim macht in der Tat enen sehr guten Eindruck, trotzdem werde ich das Team 5.0 von Radon bestellen  Brauche ich wie im Video gezeigt eigentlich einen Drehmomentschlüssel zum Zusammenbau? Habe leider keinen und wüsste auch nicht, wo ich einen herbekommen könnte, ohne ihn zu kaufen.



Mit ist natürlich immer besser, aber geht auch ohne. Theoretisch kannste auch ein ganze Fahrrad "ohne" Zusammenbuaen, brauchst nur das nötige Handgefühl. Und immer daran denken "nach fest kommt ab".


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hi Rune,

es gibt da ja dieses Vorurteil unter MTB'lern: Ein MTB'ler würde in einen Laden gehen auf dem steht "Rennrad-Shop" und nach Ersatzteilen fragen, ein Rennradler hingegen würde niemals auf die Idee kommen in einen MTB-Shop zugehen...
Stimmt das? also ich meine ich finde das vollkommen absurd. 

Naja zu deiner Frage: Ich bin selber auch ein Jahr lang die Marathon Plus gefahren, dann waren es Slicks, und hatte nicht eine Panne. Ich kann mir also kaum vorstellen, dass die 28"'er Version schlechter sein sollte.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hier mal meine neuste Errungenschafft 
alles was so rosa aussieht ist neonorange 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe nur nicht wie ich da ans Pedal anklicken soll? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Laden hat zum Versenden lange gebraucht, aber wer spezielle größen sucht kann da ruhig schauen. Die sind sehr günstig. Shimano, Lakes usw für ~70€ ist human : B.O.C. Fahrrad- & Fitness-Versand - Willkommen!


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallo Nichtraucher,

ja das stimmt das sich die Rennradler(ich) und MTB'ler nicht besonders nahe stehen. Ich nehme das mal nicht so..oder doch..

Zu den Marathon Plus(bei mir auf'm Trekkingrad). ich habe ja die 28er schon seit 2004! bei mir sind die noch nicht mal Ansatzweise  abgefahren. Das liegt nicht an der Laufleistung, die Reifen haben schon fast 25k hinter sich. Würde sagen wenn du den Druck auf 6 Bar erhöhst halten die auch länger und der Komfort ist genial..nie wieder ackern wie'n blöder...30ig und mehr im lockeren Puls kein Problem!

Ich wollte wissen ob jemand mit der Rennradversion des Marathon Plus Erfahrungen hat?

Hey Overkill,

ich würde sagen sind deine Schuhe nicht für Shimano Patent(diese runden weiss nicht wie diese heissen) gemacht? also Look oder ähnliches kannst du damit nicht machen.

Habe mir Shimano Rennradschuhe im Faktory Outlet in Berlin Waltersdorf für nen Zwanni geschossen. Erste Klasse die Schuhe und für alle Patente geeignet.

Beste Grüße an alle Radler(hoffe die Threadüberschrift wird noch verallgemeinert sonst muss ich nen Gegenpol aufmachen)

Sven


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Rennradschuhe bekommt man auch schon günstig - MTB sind teuer  leider


----------



## nasserpudel (1. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht wie ich da ans Pedal anklicken soll?



Und ich versteh nicht wie man sich Schuhe kaufen kann ohne zu wissen wie das System funktioniert oder ob es überhaupt was taugt und zu meinen Pedaln passt.


----------



## Fabian (1. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



> Und ich versteh nicht wie man sich Schuhe kaufen kann ohne zu wissen wie das System funktioniert oder ob es überhaupt was taugt und zu meinen Pedaln passt.


Bist ja ein toller Kerl...


@All: Dürfte besonders für Cube fahrer interessant sein,eine Rückrufaktion von Easton:

http://www.eastonbike.com/downloada...ce/US Retail Notice - EA 30 Stem Recall-2.pdf

Ich bin ebenfalls betroffen,Bloem dürfte auch einen EA-30 dran haben...


----------



## overkill_KA (1. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Und ich versteh nicht wie man sich Schuhe kaufen kann ohne zu wissen wie das System funktioniert oder ob es überhaupt was taugt und zu meinen Pedaln passt.



Halt mal den Ball flach.

Ich hatte eh im Hinterkopf auf Crankbrothers umzusteigen 

Mein Lenker ist ein K8 und muss umgetauscht werden


----------



## nasserpudel (1. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Halt mal den Ball flach.
> 
> Ich hatte eh im Hinterkopf auf Crankbrothers umzusteigen
> 
> Mein Lenker ist ein K8 und muss umgetauscht werden




Bist du vorher auch schon mit Klickies gefahrn?
Also bevor du dir die Schuhe gehohlt hast?


----------



## kmf (1. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Die Cleats passen auf ganz stinknormale SPDs von Shimano oder Ritchey. Bei Crankbrothers braucht man andere.

overkill_KA, hast du schon Klickpedale?


----------



## kmf (1. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Halt mal den Ball flach.
> 
> Ich hatte eh im Hinterkopf auf Crankbrothers umzusteigen
> 
> Mein Lenker ist ein K8 und muss umgetauscht werden


Für Schneebesen brauchst du eine sehr starre Sohle, denn du hast so gut wie keine Aufstandsfläche. Für den Einstieg würde ich die dir nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Glaub mir, da bist du mit Pedalen von Shimano besser beraten. Außerdem sind Pedale von Crankbrothers mit guter Lagerung ziemlich teuer. Bei H&S so ab 75€ zu kriegen. Alternative wären welche von Look, die haben auch nadelgelagerte Pedalachsen.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



kmf schrieb:


> Die Cleats passen auf ganz stinknormale SPDs von Shimano oder Ritchey. Bei Crankbrothers braucht man andere.
> 
> overkill_KA, hast du schon Klickpedale?



Ja ich weiß, dass ich SPD habe . Ich habe dazu passende Pedale auch von Shimano. Eigentlich sollten die Schuhe kompatibel sein. Aber einklicken geht nicht.

Ich habe Klickschuhe , Pedale und Cleats also alles was man braucht.


----------



## kmf (2. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, dass ich SPD habe . Ich habe dazu passende Pedale auch von Shimano. Eigentlich sollten die Schuhe kompatibel sein. Aber einklicken geht nicht.
> 
> Ich habe Klickschuhe , Pedale und Cleats also alles was man braucht.


Welche Pedale? Pedale auch montiert? Federspannung etwas zurückgenommen? 
Falls du das evtl. im auseinandergebauten Zustand ausprobiert hast - das packst du nicht, die von Hand reinzudrücken.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ja sind auseinandergebaut  

werde dann mal eins montieren


----------



## Gast3737 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey kmf,

du bist bestimmt so gut und könntest die Threadüberschrift verallgemeinern? Schlage "Freizeitsport - Fahrrad" vor..

Grüße
Sven


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hey Rune,

Marathon Plus mit 6Bar? Hast Du dann auch Sandkörner gezählt? Ich bin die Marathons mit max. 4Bar gefahren und hatte vor jeder zu überquerenden Bordsteinkante angst... Meist aber eher nur 2Bar. Der Hintern dankt
Ich selber bin nur rund 4,5k mit Denen unterwegs gewesen, durfte aber auch fast täglich eine Vollbremsung hinlegen, weil im Kreisverkehr oder an der gleichrangigen Kreuzung mir die Vorfahrt genommen wurde... -_-

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> du bist bestimmt so gut und könntest die Threadüberschrift verallgemeinern? Schlage "Freizeitsport - Fahrrad" vor..


Hier geht es aber speziell um Mountainbike. Das ist etwas anderes als allgemeine Fahrrad-Themen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Bist ja ein toller Kerl...
> 
> 
> @All: Dürfte besonders für Cube fahrer interessant sein,eine Rückrufaktion von Easton:
> ...


Das kack teil funktioniert bei imr nicht, ist mit allen PDF seiten so
haste das nochmal anders?
bzw. kannste mal für mich zitieren?

ich bringe mein rad nächste woche zum händler, da frage ich sonst nochmal nach

@Jever:
Wir reden hire gerne mit jedem. doch es geht halt hauptsächlich um MTBs da haste recht, mann könnte jain den titel in klammer irgendwie etwas wie "(auch andere bikes)" aufnehmen


----------



## nasserpudel (3. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das kack teil funktioniert bei imr nicht, ist mit allen PDF seiten so
> h



Installier den Adobe Reader dan gehts, sollte eigtl auf Jedem Pc installiert sein.


----------



## Fabian (3. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

@bloem: Der Easton EA-30(bei dir auch verbaut meine ich) wird zurückgerufen.
Die 07,08+09er Modelle...



> ich bringe mein rad nächste woche zum händler, da frage ich sonst nochmal nach


Viele Händler sind über den Rückruf leider garnicht informiert,druck es zur sicherheit aus...


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



nasserpudel schrieb:


> Installier den Adobe Reader dan gehts, sollte eigtl auf Jedem Pc installiert sein.


hat der rechner durff
ist ne ur-alte mühle, die zu 99% treu ihre dienste verrichtet.
auf meinem PC könnte ich das zu 99,9Periode% herunterladen



Fabian schrieb:


> @bloem: Der Easton EA-30(bei dir auch verbaut meine ich) wird zurückgerufen.
> Die 07,08+09er Modelle...
> 
> Viele Händler sind über den Rückruf leider garnicht informiert,druck es zur sicherheit aus...



Jo, der EA30 ist bei mir verbaut.
ich meine, mein händler kann dann ja mal bei cube nachfragen, die sollten darüber ja eig. informiert sein.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> hat der rechner durff
> ist ne ur-alte mühle, die zu 99% treu ihre dienste verrichtet.
> auf meinem PC könnte ich das zu 99,9Periode% herunterladen
> 
> ...



Ich hab heute mal bei meinem Händler angerufen der meinte sie wissen nichts. Wenn des ne größerer Aktion wäre hätten sie schon Informationen von Cube bekommen. Und mein Laden ist recht zuverlässig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Beiläufig abseits vom eigentlichen Thema: 

Adober Reader vom Rechner liebevoll verweisen, da unheimlich viel unnützer Kram dabei ist und das Programm nicht gerade zugunsten des Arbeitsspeichers arbeitet. Foxit Reader samt integriertem Firefox Plugin installieren, glücklich sein


----------



## kmf (4. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hey kmf,
> 
> du bist bestimmt so gut und könntest die Threadüberschrift verallgemeinern? Schlage "Freizeitsport - Fahrrad" vor..
> 
> ...


Nö, mach dir selbst einen entsprechenden Thread auf. Hier geht's weder um Street, Road etc. sondern nur ums Bike.  Alle andern müssen leider draußen bleiben.


----------



## Fabian (4. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

War vorhin beim Händler,hab direkt einen gleichwertigen Vorbau erhalten...
Die Händler haben anscheinend Mails von Cube erhalten,der wo ich was zumindest.

Freitag kann ich das Cube endlich wieder zusammen schrauben


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Ach kmf,

deine Mitschreiber hier im Thread haben eigentlich was anderes geschrieben..verstehe..das Klischee stimmt wir Rennradler und MTB'ler mögen uns eigentlich nicht habe ich ganz vergessen..
Die Überschriftänderung sollte auch Rennradler einladen mit übers "Bike" zu disskutieren so fühlen sie sich nicht ausgeschlossen..ausserdem wenn es dir nur ums "Bike" gehen würde ist deine Überschrift doch immer nocht sehr speziell gewählt..ok werde die Herren MTB'ler nicht weiter belästigen..



> Marathon Plus mit 6Bar?


die sind dafür ausgelegt..ausserdem fahre ich lieber auf der Straße, weil ich sonst ständig ausweichen müsste...Meine jetzigen Decken sind Rennraddecken, die haben 8 Bar..leider hat meine Tanke nicht mehr Druck, muss mir wohl ne Standpumpe zulegen.will sie mit 9,5 Bar fahren..das ist radeln in Perfektion..

Grüße
DRS


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

9,5Bar !?!?!?!?

Das ist ja ,  und  in einem .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wie kommt es, dass ein und dasselbe MTB beim einen Händler eine Recon SL Air und beim anderen eine Reba SL Air hat?


----------



## Fabian (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Das mit der Recon ist das 2010er Modell,das andere das 2009er.Du hast vergessen das beim 10er auch keine Schreibenbremsen verbaut sind,der Händler hat es wahrscheinlcih falsch ausgeschrieben,ist wohl ein anderes LTD Modell...



> Die Überschriftänderung sollte auch Rennradler einladen mit übers "Bike" zu disskutieren so fühlen sie sich nicht ausgeschlossen..ausserdem wenn es dir nur ums "Bike" gehen würde ist deine Überschrift doch immer nocht sehr speziell gewählt..ok werde die Herren MTB'ler nicht weiter belästigen..



Naja wieso belästigen,mich stört es nicht wenn du uns was über dein RR Preisgibst.Ganz im Gegenteil,ich finde es sogar sehr interessant.

Ob RR mit 6 Bar oder MTB mit 2,3 bar,wo ist das Problem daran das man sich einen Thread teilen würde?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Fabian schrieb:


> Das mit der Recon ist das 2010er Modell,das andere das 2009er.Du hast vergessen das beim 10er auch keine Schreibenbremsen verbaut sind,der Händler hat es wahrscheinlcih falsch ausgeschrieben,ist wohl ein anderes LTD Modell...


Es handelt sich hier um das 2010er-Modell. [2009] [2010]

Es gibt vom 2010er zwei Versionen: Eins mit Scheibenbremse und Rock Shox Recon SL sowie eins mit Felgenbremse, Manitou Minute und dem Namenszusatz HS33. Die Variante ohne Namenszusatz hat nach wie vor Scheibenbremsen, wenn auch andere als beim 2009er.

Bei fahrrad.de steht aber auch beim 2010er Reba SL.
Ich habe mir mal die Fotos auf fahrrad.de angeguckt: Die Gabel hat beim 2010er einen anderen Aufdruck als beim 2009er, der auch an einer anderen Stelle ist. Es sind übrigens keine Bilder vom HS33, die Bremsscheiben sind deutlich zu sehen, das Rock Shox Logo auf der Gabel ebenfalls.
-> Das 2010er hat definitiv eine andere Gabel (Recon), fahrrad.de hat sich vertippt.


----------



## kmf (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Ach kmf,
> 
> deine Mitschreiber hier im Thread haben eigentlich was anderes geschrieben..verstehe..das Klischee stimmt wir Rennradler und MTB'ler mögen uns eigentlich nicht habe ich ganz vergessen..
> Die Überschriftänderung sollte auch Rennradler einladen mit übers "Bike" zu disskutieren so fühlen sie sich nicht ausgeschlossen..ausserdem wenn es dir nur ums "Bike" gehen würde ist deine Überschrift doch immer nocht sehr speziell gewählt..ok werde die Herren MTB'ler nicht weiter belästigen..
> ...


Schau mal mein voriges Posting ganz genau an. Ich habs probiert mit dem Threadtitel, nur wird die Änderung leider nicht übernommen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Wenn du den Threadtitel ändern willst, musst du das Startposting editieren.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*

Hallöle Fahradfreunde,

ist es euch schon mal so gegangen: ihr holzt grade irgendwo durch die Wallachei wo eigentlich niemand von vorn geschweige denn von hinten kommt. Plötzlich bekommt ihr ein Insekt ins Auge und dann kommt noch jemand von vorn wo eigentlich nie jemand langkommt..ist mir heute passiert..da kommt man schön ins Rudern. Vorallem weil Laub auf der Strasse ist und meine Reifen hohen Druck haben. Da lenkt man einmal scharf und hat ne Aspaltflechte mit Laubdecko..

Fabian du willst was über mein Fahrrad wissen? ist nich späcktkulär ist ca. 25 Jahre alt, hat nen Diamant-Stahlrahmen blau gestrichen. Der Rahmen ist bestimmt schon 35k km gelaufen. Mit mir zusammen vielleicht nur 30k. bisher keine Probleme damit. Stahl ist immer noch das beste was es gibt. Habe gehört es ist wieder im kommen. Viele sollen schon von Alu auf Stahl zurück gewechselt haben. Vorderrad ist Kastenfelge, mit Michelin Race Rennrad Reifen(bis 10 Bar) hinten ist Hohlkammer mit Continental Rennrad Reifen(Bis 10 Bar). beide sind wiegesagt auf 8 Bar. Lenker ist Stahl, Vorbau aus Alu, Gabel aus Stahl verchromt. Schaltung hinten ist glaube Shimano SIS. Casette ist 6 fach. Kein Umwerfer vorn. Kurbeln sind aus Alu von Velo. Der große Kranz hat 52ig Zähne. das war es achso ich habe einen Triathlon-Sattel

Grüße
Sven


----------



## kmf (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn du den Threadtitel ändern willst, musst du das Startposting editieren.


Warum sagt mir das denn keiner früher? Jetzt hab ich schon die Moderation belatschert. 

/edit

So hab das Startposting editiert. Mal schauen, ob das beim nächsten Datenbankabgleich dann auch durchgängig durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. November 2009)

Der erste und die nun folgenden Beiträge der Zukunft werden den neuen Titel tragen.

Ich denke, wenn wir über das Hobby Radfahren reden, sollten wir keine Ausgrenzungen ala "Du gehörst in die MTB-Ecke, du in die Rennrad-Ecke" usw. machen. Im Endeffekt verfolgen wir alle das gleiche Ziel


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2009)

lasst uns alle radeln Jungs und Mädels..


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. November 2009)

Da wir schon bei kleinen Missgeschicken sind: Ich habe eine kleine Narbe am rechten Oberschenkel. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit machte ich mal einen Satz über den Lenker, als ich viel zu schnell auf nassem Schotter eine Rechtskurve nahm. Ich rutschte noch gut 10 Meter mit der Trinkflasche im Nacken vorwärts. Danach nahm ich ein kleines Bad im nicht weit entfernten See, da ich ohnehin schon durchnässt war - das Fahrrad direkt hinterher.

Haltet mich für krank, aber ich musste auf dem Boden liegend erst mal über meine Überheblichkeit lachen  Kein zweites Mal...


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. November 2009)

Jaja, damit könnte ich jetzt auch anfangen.
Habe zum beispiel in den herbstferien als vertretung zeitung ausgetragen, mit meinem alten rad und anhänger. ganz unbedacht mit vorne dosiert gebremst. naja, hat im laubhaufen geendet
immer diese anhänger ohne eigene bremsen, di dann auch noch überladen sind


----------



## overkill_KA (5. November 2009)

*AW: Freizeitsport - Mountainbike*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass ein und dasselbe MTB beim einen Händler eine Recon SL Air und beim anderen eine Reba SL Air hat?


Beim ersten Link handelt es sich um das neue Cube LTD Team . Allerdings sind die Bilder völlig falsch. Da sind Bilder vom LTD Race 09 , Cube LTD Team HS33 und LTD Team 09.

Wie du im Post davor schon gesagt hast es gibt zwei Versionen:

1)
- Manitou Gabel
- V Brakes
- schwarz
- hat das Kürzel HS33 / ist die Race version mit flachem Lenker

2)
- Recon SL 
- Formula RX (Scheibenbremsen)
- weiß/rot/schwarz


----------



## kmf (5. November 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Der erste und die nun folgenden Beiträge der Zukunft werden den neuen Titel tragen.
> 
> Ich denke, wenn wir über das Hobby Radfahren reden, sollten wir keine Ausgrenzungen ala "Du gehörst in die MTB-Ecke, du in die Rennrad-Ecke" usw. machen. Im Endeffekt verfolgen wir alle das gleiche Ziel


Ich bin oft mit reinen Roadbikern unterwegs. Hab damit keine Probleme, nur wenn sie mir abhauen. 





overkill_KA schrieb:


> Beim ersten Link handelt es sich um das neue ...


Bei overkill_KA's posting ist der Threadtitel wieder wie vorher.


----------



## Fabian (5. November 2009)

> lasst uns alle radeln Jungs und Mädels..



Stellt sich leider momentan schwierig da,warte auf den neuen Laufradsatz,den neuen Vorbau hab ich ja seit gestern.

Das Cube liegt momentan ziehmlich auseinander gebaut in der Garage.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Das Cube liegt momentan ziehmlich auseinander gebaut in der Garage.



...und mein Zweirad steht gerade auf Stand-By in der Garage, weil ich die letzte Zeit nach Hause komme, wenn's schon dunkel ist und ich dermaßen geschlaucht bin, dass ich schnurstracks den Weg zum Bett aufsuche. Bevor ich aber die nächste Tour beginne, sollte ich meiner Kette etwas Gutes tun und sie reinigen und anschließend schön mit Öl einsauen, zum Schluss mit Wachs versiegeln.

Ich warte auf die kalten, klaren Tage, an denen die Sonne den Asphalt prima aufheizt. Allgemein ist hier in Bottrop und Umgebung die Beteiligung der Radfahrer an kalten Tagen gering, was mir ja recht sein kann


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich warte auf die kalten, klaren Tage, an denen die Sonne den Asphalt prima aufheizt. Allgemein ist hier in Bottrop und Umgebung die Beteiligung der Radfahrer an kalten Tagen gering, was mir ja recht sein kann



Morgen!

ich war ja gestern schon unterwegs. Und 2005 sind wir mit meinen Kumpel am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag durch den Spreewald geradelt..Mit Sportbekleidung uns affen zahn..die Bauern trauten ihren Augen nicht und haben uns alle angeguckt als wenn wir von nem anderen Planeten her geradelt kommen..

Heute werde ich vielleicht noch laufen gehen und am Samstage wieder radeln..

..einen Sonnigen Tag wünsch ich allen
Sven


----------



## Las_Bushus (7. November 2009)

Ich empfehle für die Wintersaison angepasste Reifen auf zu ziehen.... ich hatte das Sonnige Wetter und die gut 10°C unterschätzt.... Ergebnis ist ein Bänderanriss in Fuß und eine schöne Wunde am Knie....
Der Nobby-Nic von 2007 ist leicht angefeuchtet vom Grip her so gut wie Stahlfelge auf Asphalt -.-
Sobald ich wieder vernünftig laufen kann geh ich mir einen "Winterreifen" organisieren....

Und zum Thema 8Bar-9,5Bar bei Rennradreifen sollte man die 8 Bar für die Stadt lassen.... bei 9,5 Bar riskierst du bei jedem Schlagloch einen Reifenplatzer (auch wenn der Mantel dafür zugelassen ist)

auf 9Bar für asphaltierte Strecken würd ich mit totquatschen lassen aber 9,5+ wird einfach nurnoch ein hoffen das es bei der nächsten unebenheit nicht gleich bums macht. Und ich schreibe hier aus Erfahrung


----------



## overkill_KA (7. November 2009)

Was meinst du mit Winterreifen?


----------



## kmf (7. November 2009)

Tjo, wär mal interessant, was er damit meint.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2009)

Entweder welche mit SPikes(sehr teuer) oder einfach nen Enduromatel
Werde mir wahrscheinlich für vorne auch noch nen Fat Albert holen übern winter und nächstes jahr dann für hinten nen Nobby Nic


----------



## overkill_KA (7. November 2009)

Ja das ist ne gute Wahl


----------



## Gast3737 (7. November 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Und zum Thema 8Bar-9,5Bar bei Rennradreifen sollte man die 8 Bar für die Stadt lassen.... bei 9,5 Bar riskierst du bei jedem Schlagloch einen Reifenplatzer (auch wenn der Mantel dafür zugelassen ist)
> 
> auf 9Bar für asphaltierte Strecken würd ich mit totquatschen lassen aber 9,5+ wird einfach nur noch ein hoffen das es bei der nächsten unebenheit nicht gleich bums macht. Und ich schreibe hier aus Erfahrung


Hallöle,

naja ich fahre Rennrad ja auch nicht in der Stadt sondern zum Training. Für die Stadt habe ich mein Trekkingrad. Ich fahre meine Strecken hier im Spreewald schon so oft ich kenne jedes Schlagloch..

Wer will kann mich gerne mal im Spreewald besuchen und mit Voranmeldung paar hübsche Strecken abfahren, die man sonst so als Tourist nicht sehen würde.

Das es deine Erfahrung mit dem Reifendruck ist glaube ich dir, will aber meine eigene Erfahrung damit machen, also werde ich mal nicht auf dich hören und es mal probieren..kostet mich ja nicht viel ausser Zeit und neuen Schlauch und Decke..
Ich habe bis jetzt mehr Hinterräder als Decken eingebüßt..Einmal ist mir ein Hinterrad beim Antritt flöten gegangen..hemm ich habe wohl zu viel Kraft in den Beinen..

Na dann aufs Fahrrad bis dann..

Sven


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja das ist ne gute Wahl


Ich weiß
Nur vllt. lass ich die Kombi auch noch übern winter, die ich aktuell habe, aber eher net.
denke, ich bestelle wenn ende des monats oder anfang dezember.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2009)

Halllo Bloemfontein,

fahre mit den Enduros aber nicht auf Eis-Rillen ist sehr gefährlich..

mfg
drs


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben MTB'ler, RR'ler, Cross'er, Dirt'er, BMX'er, Trekking'er und was hier sonnst noch so kreucht und fleucht,

ich werde demnächst wohl auch unter die Dünnrädrigen gehen. Zwar nicht vollständig, aber dennoch für einen Großteil meiner Jahresleistung. Ich will mein zukünftiges MTB einfach nicht in der Schule abstellen, wo sich die Manipulationen und Diebstähle in letzter Zeit häufen.
Angedacht ist ein "einfaches" Rad für den täglichen Schulweg. Am besten etwas mit einer Einfach-Kurbel, V-Breaks reichen völlig, Gabel darf ungefedert sein. Aussehen ist mir auch eher drittrangig. Nur in Sachen Preis hab ich eine deutliche Begrenzung. 600€ mehr nicht, weniger gern!

Momentan kann steht noch DIESES schicke Stück bei meinem Händler. Ich bin es auch schon Probe gefahren, nur stören mich die 20 Zähne auf der Nabe, 18 wären für mich besser meinte er, und der leicht gebogene Lenker ist auch bestialisch bösartig! Da es ein 2009'er Model ist, würde ich es mit Schutzblechen für 600 bekommen.

Habt ihr vllt. noch ein anderen Tipp?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (8. November 2009)

Sorry aber mit der Schaltung würd ich nicht fahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2009)

hi,

kannst du das auch halbwegs vernünftig begründen? Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder ähnliches? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich lehnt er die Schaltung ab weil Nabenschaltung = Pfui


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2009)

Fabian? Jetzt fehlt hier ein Kommentar von dir 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (8. November 2009)

Also ich fahr viel mit Narbenschaltung und ich hasse sie - das ist meine Begründung.
Wenn du 600€ investierst würde ich eine andere Schaltung nehmen


----------



## Fabian (8. November 2009)

> Fabian? Jetzt fehlt hier ein Kommentar von dir




Schonmal wer eine Rohloff gefahren?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2009)

Danke Fabian 

Also ich will in der Stadt einfach kein Schaltwerk oder Mehrfach-Kurbel mehr haben. Was ich da diese Jahr alles nachstellen durfte hat mich einfach nur angekotzt. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (8. November 2009)

was machst du denn mit deinem Rad?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2009)

Gute Frage, ich beantworte mal mit: Dämliche Kinder die auf dem Schulhof an den Bikes spielen. Es brachte auch nichts, als wir zu acht da aufgetaucht sind. Die sind in diesem pubertärem Alter...

Ach und es kann weniger kaputt gehen, meine ich..

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (8. November 2009)

Also wenn des so ist würde ich garkein neues Fahrrad kaufen - sondern irgendwo ein altes aufgabeln aufm Flohmarkt oder so


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2009)

ich muss damit auch fahren^^
ne am besten ist wohl gleich ein Singelspeed, aber ich hab heute zuhören bekommen das mein vorhaben eines Stadtrads finanziell nicht unterstützt wird. Von daher wird erst mal ein ordentliches MTB gekauft, denn dabei verschwindet auch das jetzige. Ich muss mich ja nachmittags abreagieren. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. November 2009)

So ich hab mir jetzt auch für Vorne den Mountainking geholft, ich hoffe das er den doch teilweise winterlichen Bedingungen in der Umgebung standhält und nicht so abkackt wie der ältere Nobby Nic...(dessen Gummi ist wirklich hart und rutschig im Vergleich zum neuen Mountainking)


----------



## Gast3737 (9. November 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [..] 600€ mehr nicht, weniger gern!
> [..]Habt ihr vllt. noch ein anderen Tipp?1



Hallöchen!

ich würde mir einen 28er Stahlrahmen von DDR-Zeiten besorgen, schöner Diamand-Rahmen. Die sind eigentlich unkaputtbar.. kostet 0 €

Dann würde ich den Rahmen neu lackieren oder streichen ca. 75 €

Dann alle Teile erstetzen die zu ersetzen gehen:
Innenlager, Umwerfer, Kein Umwerfer für forne, Kurbel, Kette, Schaltung Zahnkranz z. B. mit 52er Blatt..
Laufrad für vorn Alu-Kastenfelge mit Marathon Plus
Laufrad hinten mit Hohlkammer und mit Marathon Plus..müsste dann den Rest kosten..und du hast gleich nen Anfängerrennrad oder sogar mehr..und es sieht besonders wenn es gestrichen ist(so wie meins) so hässlich aus das klaut keiner.. geht mir auch so..aber ich schließe mein Rad *immer *durch den Rahmen an einen festen Gegenstand fest..ja wirklich immer!

Schön Abend euch Radlern.
Gruß
Rune


----------



## Fabian (9. November 2009)

> Dämliche Kinder die auf dem Schulhof an den Bikes spielen


Wenn ich jemanden an meinem Bike she,dann sehe ich rot



> Dann würde ich den Rahmen neu lackieren oder streichen ca. 75 €


Für den Preis solltest du auch Pulvern lassen können...



> mein Rad *immer *durch den Rahmen an einen festen Gegenstand fest


Ein glück das ich das Cube sogut wie immer mit reinnehmen darf


----------



## overkill_KA (10. November 2009)

sorry für Doppelpost

noch was zu dir rtxus : 
wollte grad 2 Lupine Lampen, ne Sigma Karma und ne Jacke bestellen. So in den AGBs steht allerdings:

*PREISANPASSUNG* Erhöhen sich zwischen Vertragsabschluß und Lieferung unvorhersehbar unsere Kosten durch Änderung von Frachten, Devisenkursen, öffentlichen Abgaben der staatlichen Auflagen, so sind wir gegenüber kaufmännischen Kunden berechtigt, den vereinbarten Kaufpreis anteilig um die uns dadurch entstehenden Mehrkosten zu erhöhen.


Also dürfen sie erhöhen - ich lass die Finger davon


----------



## overkill_KA (10. November 2009)

Sehr geil mal schaun ob sich was für mich findet 

Mal ne Frage: Wie bekomm ich die Pedale ab? Ich habs mit einem normalem Schlüssel versucht - keine Chance. Hier mal 2 Bilder (wurden im Keller mit Blitz aufgenommen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (11. November 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Sehr geil mal schaun ob sich was für mich findet
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Wie bekomm ich die Pedale ab? Ich habs mit einem normalem Schlüssel versucht - keine Chance. Hier mal 2 Bilder (wurden im Keller mit Blitz aufgenommen)


Abgeschraubt wird immer in Richtung Hinterrad - an beiden Seiten. Am Zahnkranz vorne einen Lappen verwenden, damit du dir die Hand nicht verletzt, wenn die Pedalachse sich schlagartig löst. Festschrauben dann analog in Richtung Vorderrad. Wegen der Kurbelstellung musst du ein wenig probieren, weil du ja in Richtung Freilauf  aufdrehst und somit sich die Kurbel ganz leicht mitdreht. Deswegen sollte der Schlüssel und der Kurbelarm einen ziemlich spitzen Winkel bilden. Deswegen auch der Lappen, du hängst ruckzuck in den Zähnen.



overkill_KA schrieb:


> sorry für Doppelpost
> 
> noch was zu dir rtxus :
> wollte grad 2 Lupine Lampen, ne Sigma Karma und ne Jacke bestellen. So in den AGBs steht allerdings:
> ...


Kaufmännische Kunden sind beispielsweise Wiederverkäufer. Dir als Endkunde passiert das nicht.  

Aber für 0€ gibt es nirgends was. Da ist einfach was an der Webseite kaputt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Halllo Bloemfontein,
> 
> fahre mit den Enduros aber nicht auf Eis-Rillen ist sehr gefährlich..
> 
> ...


Was meinste mit eisrillen?
rillen im eis, oder die dünnen rillen aus eis auf den straßen?
letztes jahr mit nem land criuser auf eis gefahren, war gans lustig

am sonntag noch mal schön im hamburg biken gewesen, an nem trail gebaut
 nu ist das wetter nur noch sch...

mein rad ist bis freitag oder samstag nu beim händler, buchsen auswechseln.
wenn mein vorbau betroffen ist, tauschen sie den auch gleich


----------



## overkill_KA (11. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Abgeschraubt wird immer in Richtung Hinterrad - an beiden Seiten. Am Zahnkranz vorne einen Lappen verwenden, damit du dir die Hand nicht verletzt, wenn die Pedalachse sich schlagartig löst. Festschrauben dann analog in Richtung Vorderrad. Wegen der Kurbelstellung musst du ein wenig probieren, weil du ja in Richtung Freilauf  aufdrehst und somit sich die Kurbel ganz leicht mitdreht. Deswegen sollte der Schlüssel und der Kurbelarm einen ziemlich spitzen Winkel bilden. Deswegen auch der Lappen, du hängst ruckzuck in den Zähnen.



Wie meinst du an beiden Seiten?
Ich muss den Zahnkranz mit einem Lappen festhalten?


----------



## Fabian (11. November 2009)

> Wie meinst du an beiden Seiten?
> Ich muss den Zahnkranz mit einem Lappen festhalten?



Du sollst auf der Seite mit den Kettenblättern einen Lappen etc verwenden,damit du dich nicht an den Kettenblättern verletzt falls das Pedal sich plötzlich löst

So,vorhin abgeholt,neue Laufräder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und am Freitag geht es etwas sehr schickes abholen


----------



## kmf (12. November 2009)

Einen Crossride-Laufradsatz hab ich hier auch noch rumstehen. Der ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber insgesamt doch recht schwer, für das was er zu sein scheint. Ein großer Nachteil ist halt, dass er am Stoß nur gesteckt und nicht geschweißt ist und dass 2,4er Schlappen darauf schon grenzwertig sind - wegen der inneren Felgenbreite. Vom Erscheinungsbild macht er aber unheimlich was daher. Die bessere Alternative mit geschweißtem Felgenstoß, der Crossland, wird, so glaube ich, nicht mehr hergestellt. Aber für den Preis um 130€ wohl eine sehr gute Wahl. Bei Rose konnte man den die Tage im Räumungsverkauf sogar schon für um die 80...90€ abgreifen.


----------



## kmf (12. November 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Wie meinst du an beiden Seiten?
> Ich muss den Zahnkranz mit einem Lappen festhalten?


Drehrichtung des Schraubenschlüssels. Und der Schlüssel wird so angesetzt, dass er immer über die Pedale ragt. Pedalarm am Kettenrad etwa in 2°°-Stellung bringen und dann den Schlüssel ansetzen. Wie gesagt im spitzen Winkel. Dann ist da wenig Platz bis zu den Zähnen. Deswegen Lappen oder Arbeitshandschuh, weil du bewegst zum Lösen den Schlüssel in Richtung Zähne. Auf der anderen Seite, der Kette abgewandten, den Pedalarm etwa in 10°°-Stellung bringen zum Lösen.


----------



## kmf (12. November 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Da ich auch ein neuen Satz kaufen will wollte ich mal wissen was besser ist (Preisbedingt )
> 
> Crossride oder Veltec??
> 
> ...


X.0 Trigger?  Im Lotto gewonnen? 

Wenn du dicke Schlappen fahren willst, nimm den Veltec. Der hat auch die moderneren Naben (Steckachsen tauglich). Andernfalls den Mavic. Der macht halt optisch durch die Messerspeichen was daher.


----------



## kmf (12. November 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Sry meinte die ohne Carbon, also X.9...Wobei ich mir überlege ob ich doch nie die X.7 hier im pärchen für 19,99 hohle und eben ne neue 8fach Kassette, wäre billiger
> 
> LR, Ja die Mavic sehen schon geil aus...das einzige was ich nicht an den Veltec mag sind die nippel in Alufarbe, will sie unbedingt schwarz
> 
> ...


Warum 8-fach Kasette? Wenn du eh neue Schaltung holst, dann 9-fach Kassette! Oder ist deine neue Kurbel für 8-fach vorgesehen?

Weiß nicht worin der Unterschied zwischen 2009 u. 2010 liegt. Denke mir, dass bei den 2010ern vielleicht die Naben überarbeitet wurden um die Palette der ganzen Steckachs-System, die immer mehr auf den Markt treten, abzudecken.


----------



## Fabian (12. November 2009)

Also die Mavic sind fürs Cube vollkommen ausreichend,2,4er Schlappen passen eh nicht in den Rahmen,daher isses egal

Grund für den Kauf war die kaputte HR Nabe,und immerhin sparen die knapp 200g,nicht die Welt aber immerhin etwas.
Und für den Preis find ich die super.


----------



## kmf (12. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Also die Mavic sind fürs Cube vollkommen ausreichend,2,4er Schlappen passen eh nicht in den Rahmen,daher isses egal
> 
> Grund für den Kauf war die kaputte HR Nabe,und immerhin sparen die knapp 200g,nicht die Welt aber immerhin etwas.
> Und für den Preis find ich die super.


Die sind in jedem Fall eine Verbesserung gegenüber deinem alten LS. Die 200g an den Laufrädern wirst du beim Anfahren und Beschleunigen gut spüren.

Falls dir die Einspeichung zu weich ist - mir war sie das von Anfang an, kannst du nach der Einfahrzeit diese etwas härter stellen lassen. Dann fühlt sich das bei Kurven fahren spürbar stabiler an.


----------



## Fabian (12. November 2009)

Abwarten und Tee trinken,werd das Rad gleich mal ausfahren


----------



## kmf (12. November 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Das X.7 Trigger pärchen ist nur für 8fach, daher so billig...Naja, 8fach Kassette reicht mir da ich eh nur 3-4 Gänge benutze...
> 
> Geht das net mit meiner Kurbel, steht *"Lochkreise:* 64/104 mm;        9-fach" is es nur für 9? Reicht nicht ein Spacer um die mit 8 fach zu betreiben? Kurbel is die hier: klick
> 
> ...


9-fach hat auch was mit der Dicke der Kettenräder zu tun. Du kannst eine 8-fach Kette zwar auf einer 9-fach Kurbel fahren, die hat aber ziemlich großes seitliches Spiel. Hinten brauchst du keinen Spacer. Die einzelnen Ritzel sind ja entsprechend dicker.

Laufradsatz steht hinten in einer Ecke in meinem Bastelzimmer. Mit 180er Shimano XT-Bremsscheibe hinten, 203er vorne und neuwertige 9-fach Kassette (ist entweder XT oder SRAM PG980 drauf), Bereifung ca 60-80% Profil, Racing Ralph vorne 2,10 hinten 2,25. Relativ leichte Schläuche, aber welche genau weiß ich nicht mehr. Also komplett fahrbereit. Überleg dir's ob das so bei dir alles passt. Demontieren tue ich ihn aber nicht. 203er u. 180er Anbau-Adapter für die Bremszange (passend für Shimano) könnte ich mitliefern.

Falls du ihn so haben willst, kontaktiere mich per PN. Preisabsprache machen wir hier besser nicht. Sonst gibst noch Ärger mit der Moderation.


----------



## overkill_KA (12. November 2009)

Fabi sind das Hayes oder XTR Bremsscheiben?


----------



## Fabian (12. November 2009)

> Fabi sind das Hayes oder XTR Bremsscheiben?



Sind die Hayes


----------



## overkill_KA (12. November 2009)

sehen von der Form den XTR ähnlich


----------



## kmf (13. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken,werd das Rad gleich mal ausfahren


Und wie ist der Test verlaufen?


----------



## kmf (13. November 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> sehen von der Form den XTR ähnlich


Naja, vielleicht im weitesten Sinne. Außerdem gibt es XTR nur noch in Centerlock.
Mir persönlich würden die Hayes von der Funktion besser gefallen. XTR hat ziemlich große Aussparungen in der Scheibe, welche beim Bremsen ein rubbeliges Gefühl in der Hand verursachen. Wenn man diese Scheiben einsetzt, muss man genau die Herstellervorgabe des Gabelherstellers bezüglich Bremsscheibengröße beachten. Durch die großen Löcher wird das linke Gabelrohr beim Bremsen ganz schön zum Flexen angeregt. Der Effekt wird bei Bremsscheiben mit kleineren Durchbrüchen deutlich gemindert und deswegen kann man getrost vorne eine Nr. größere Scheibe montieren.
Ich stehe z.B. auf Magura, Formula und Avid. Machen den wenigsten Krach bei Nässe und rubbeln net.


----------



## Fabian (13. November 2009)

Also bin leider ncith dazu gekommen länger zu fahren,das wird dann am Sonntag gemacht
Das was am meisten auffällt, ist der im Vergleich zu den Shimano´s laute Freilauf...


----------



## nasserpudel (13. November 2009)

Ich hätte da mal eine kleine frage.
Ich habe mir bei ebay billig ne suntour Epicon gehohlt, nun ist der schaft relativ kurz und reicht nur bis zur ersten schraube vom vorbau.
Ist das sehr schlimm oder dürfte das trotzem halten?
Ich bin ja der meinung das es theoretisch trotzdem halten dürfte weil ja durch die kralle auch nochmal druck auf den vorbau ausgeübt wird und da ja wahrscheinlich nichts abbrechen wird oder sich die schraube lockern kann.

Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## Fabian (13. November 2009)

Würde ich nicht wagen...
Entweder die Spacer unterm Vorbau weglassen sodass es passt,oder du suchst dir eine andere Gabel...

@Bloem:Was genau lässt du wechseln?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht wagen...
> Entweder die Spacer unterm Vorbau weglassen sodass es passt,oder du suchst dir eine andere Gabel...
> 
> @Bloem:Was genau lässt du wechseln?


Ich habe die Buchsen am Sattelrohr für den Flaschenhalter echseln lassen, da die Buchsen so lose waren, dass ich die schrauben nicht mehr rausdrehen konnte
vorbau haben sie nicht gewechselt, da laut cube nicht gl4eich die gefahr eines risses oder so besteht und die eh noch keine neuen EA30s leifern können.

Rad habe ich heute abgeholt. Buchsen neu gemacht, vorbau haben sie nicht gewechselt, aber eben halt sich drum gekümmert, schaltung eingestellt und geölt und das alles fürn 0€


----------



## Fabian (13. November 2009)

Schaltung einstellen und Ölen solltest du ja eigentlich selber können
Das mit dem Vorbau kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Ein Rückruf ist ein Rückruf,es gibt schon welche die mit dem Vorbau über ein Jahr ohne Probleme gefahren sind,trotzdem sollte dein Händler den eigentlich tauschen...


----------



## Gast3737 (14. November 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Was meinste mit eisrillen?
> rillen im eis, oder die dünnen rillen aus eis auf den straßen?
> [..]



Hey Bloemi,

meine die lustigen Rillen auf der Straße..es ist schön wenn man Grip hat und der kurz weg ist und man schon auf der Fresse liegt, wie gut das die Straße geschoben war und ich im Haufen gelandet bin..ich konnte nur noch Lachen über meine Blödheit..

Grüße
Rune


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. November 2009)

Ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich auch erst vor ein paar Tagen.
Ich habe auf dem Schuh-/Heimweg einen kleinen Hang mit rund 15%-20% Steigung/Gefälle. Das ganze Stück ist von Laubbäumen nur so um ringt und im Herbst immer eine wahre Freude für jeden Radler, vor allem aber für die mit Slicks. 
An dem Tag war es Morgens noch schön trocken und über den Tag hinweg hat es einige male stark geregnet.
Ich fahre da also, wie immer, runter und bremse, wie immer und überall, nur das Vorderrad ab, natürlich sanft. Mit einmal merke ich wie der Lenker ganz unruhig wird und das Vorderrad blockiert, weil das Rad keinerlei Haftung mehr zum Boden hat. SCHOCK! Also Bremse lösen und Hinterradbremse ziehen und da begrüßte das Hinterrad auch schon das Vorderrad.  Also wieder die Bremse leicht lösen und hoffen, dass unten kein Querverkehr kommt.  
Am nächsten Morgen fahre ich natürlich auch wieder dort hoch. Was kommt, ist klar... durchdrehendes Hinterrad...  
Das ganze Spiel habe ich drei Tage mitgemacht, dann wurde der Hang vom den Fesseln des Laubs befreit. Danke Stadtreinigung!


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (14. November 2009)

@ Fabi&Bloemi: Wie ich gesagt habe - bei mir wurde auch nichts getauscht
@ nichtraucher: ja ist mir am Mi bei meiner kleinen Tour auch beinahe passiert - Laub und Nässe sind sehr gefährlich. Mich hats zum Glück nicht gelegt


----------



## kmf (14. November 2009)

nasserpudel schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine kleine frage.
> Ich habe mir bei ebay billig ne suntour Epicon gehohlt, nun ist der schaft relativ kurz und reicht nur bis zur ersten schraube vom vorbau.
> Ist das sehr schlimm oder dürfte das trotzem halten?
> Ich bin ja der meinung das es theoretisch trotzdem halten dürfte weil ja durch die kralle auch nochmal druck auf den vorbau ausgeübt wird und da ja wahrscheinlich nichts abbrechen wird oder sich die schraube lockern kann.
> ...


Es gibt Möglichkeiten zur Verlängerung. Musst dich mal bei den INet-Anbietern durchwühlen, wenn dir mein Vorschlag nicht zusagt.


----------



## rebel4life (14. November 2009)

Cube Anlogue (ziemlich altes Modell) für die 2. Wohnung (in der Stadt rumradeln) und ein Cube LTD für zu Hause, ich versteh die Leute nicht, die kein Fahrrad haben und nur noch mitm Auto rumfahren.

Es gibt halt immer noch nen Adrenalinkick wenn man nen ziemlich steilen Buckel im Wald runterfährt wenn es matschick ist. 

Zum Glück gibt es bei uns im Allgäu genug Strecken, da tuen mir die Leute aus Kiel oder anderen norddeutschen Städten leid.

Nächstes Jahr kauf ich mir dann ein neues, wahrscheinlich wird es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau von Cube oder das Cube Stereo, jetzt dürft ihr raten, welches Rad ich mit der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau mein.


----------



## nasserpudel (14. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Es gibt Möglichkeiten zur Verlängerung. Musst dich mal bei den INet-Anbietern durchwühlen, wenn dir mein Vorschlag nicht zusagt.




ich bin heute mal wieder gefahrn um die Gabel auf Herz und Niere zu testen und es hält alles.
Also werd ich so weiter fahrn.
wir schon nichts passieren.
Was auch?


----------



## Fabian (14. November 2009)

Das du plötzlich den Lenker in der Hand hast


----------



## nasserpudel (14. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Das du plötzlich den Lenker in der Hand hast




ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
weil durch kralle der vorbau an der gabel hängt und ebn noch durch die eine schraube.
Ich bin da recht zuversichtlich.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. November 2009)

Fabian kauf dir mal Klickpedale, das sieht ja schei*e aus an deinem Acid


----------



## Fabian (15. November 2009)

Jap ich weiß*kopfeinzieh*,die Pedale haben heute den geist aufgegeben,kommen Egg-Beater dran...
Momentan stand aber eine andere große Investition im Vordergrund,auch im MTB Bereich(mehr dazu folgt diese Woche)

EDIT:Ja,ich weiß,sind noch die drecks Pedale dran...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (15. November 2009)

nasserpudel schrieb:


> ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
> weil durch kralle der vorbau an der gabel hängt und ebn noch durch die eine schraube.
> Ich bin da recht zuversichtlich.


Mit der Schraube in der Kralle wird lediglich das Lagerspiel eingestellt. Die hilft dir im Falle eines Falles also nichts.


----------



## Fabian (15. November 2009)

**entfernt**

Angebote bitte nur am Marktplatz!


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Schaltung einstellen und Ölen solltest du ja eigentlich selber können
> Das mit dem Vorbau kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> Ein Rückruf ist ein Rückruf,es gibt schon welche die mit dem Vorbau über ein Jahr ohne Probleme gefahren sind,trotzdem sollte dein Händler den eigentlich tauschen...


Ölen ja, einstellen, naja. Da wirds dann shcon langsam schwierig. außerdem hat er das von sich aus gemacht


----------



## kmf (18. November 2009)

Hab mir die Tage bei Rose im 50%-Ramsch ein paar neue Latschen abgegriffen, die Sidi Eagle 6 Carbon SRS für was knapp über 100€. Hab erst gedacht, die kommen nicht mehr, weil bei Einzelpaaren, da entscheidet der Bestelleingang, wer die dann letztlich kriegt. Nun heut sind die angekommen. Schwein gehabt.


----------



## nasserpudel (18. November 2009)

fehl am platz^^


----------



## Oliver (20. November 2009)

So, ich bins wieder 

Habe mir immer noch kein Fahrrad bestellt, weil ich es eigentlich auf nächste Sason verschieben wollte, aber jetzt brauch ich ein Rad und zwar bis morgen früh 10 Uhr   

Heißt also, es muss irgendwas aus Berlin sein. Kennt irgendwer nen guten Fahrradshop für Cubes etc pp?

Google sagt http://www.radsport-christoph.de/katalog.php?modell_id=880

Wo wir wieder beim Thema Rahmengröße wären. Keine Ahnung, was ich mit meinen 1,70m brauche - im Zweifelsfall was kleines.

Edit: Ist das grüne am Rahmen eigentlich aufgeklebt oder lackiert? Die Farbe macht mich jetzt nicht gerade an..


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

Multicycle. Könnte es in Berlin geben, ansonsten halt auf der Seite von Cube schauen, die listen in der Regel die Händler auf.

Das Cube Logo ist in der Regel entweder mit ner Spezialfolie geklebt oder es ist direkt drauflackiert.

1,70m, MTB oder Rennrad? Bei MTB wird dir ein 24"er zu klein sein, 26" oder größer wären da besser. Probier es doch einfach im nächsten Laden aus, ein Rad kauft man sich nicht per Versand.


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

nasserpudel schrieb:


> fehl am platz^^



Warum? Wir reden hier über das Thema Rad. Da gehören auch Klamotten und Zubehör dazu. Und wenn ich ursprünglich so teure Schuhe für viel weniger als die Hälfte kriege, dann freut mich das schon.

Fehl am Platz finde ich hier eigentlich nur dein Posting. 



Oliver schrieb:


> [...]Wo wir wieder beim Thema Rahmengröße wären. Keine Ahnung, was ich mit meinen 1,70m brauche - im Zweifelsfall was kleines.
> 
> [...]


Rahmengröße 16-17".


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. November 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Bei MTB wird dir ein 24"er zu klein sein, 26" oder größer wären da besser.


24" und 26" sind aber keine Rahmenhöhen*, sondern Raddurchmesser. 26" ist eigentlich Standard. Je nach Körpergröße variiert man die Rahmenhöhe; den Raddurchmesser variiert man eigentlich nur bei Kinderfahrrädern.
Ich (1,74m) habe meine Rahmengröße anhand der Schrittlänge berechnet -> 18" sind für mich ideal.

* OK, es kann auch 24" hohe Rahmen geben, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

Ach verdammt, ich vertu mich da immer. -.-

Das ist halt das blöde mit den Zoll, es gibt da X Unterschiede, beim Rennrad gibt man es in cm an, beim MTB in Zoll...


----------



## Oliver (20. November 2009)

Das vermessen der Schrittlänge scheitert bei mir leider an einer nicht vorhandenen Wasserwage, kann ich aber vor Ort relativ kurzfristig selbst prüfen, was mir am besten liegt. So richtig entscheiden kann ich mich allerdings noch nicht. Mittlerweile liebäugele ich ja auch mit so nem City-Flitzer, dieser sollte aber schon irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber einem gewöhnlichen Hardtrail bieten. Preis-/Leistung sollte stimmen, da ich mir nicht so sicher bin, wie lange das Rad hier in Berlin in meinem Besitz ist 

Radsport Christoph - Fahrräder aus Berlin
Radsport Christoph - Fahrräder aus Berlin
Radsport Christoph - Fahrräder aus Berlin
Radsport Christoph - Fahrräder aus Berlin
Radsport Christoph - Fahrräder aus Berlin
Radsport Christoph - Fahrräder aus Berlin
Radsport Christoph - Fahrräder aus Berlin

Das Aim kostet nicht so viel, gibt es in allen Größen, hat aber keine Scheibenbremsen, grml. Letztere könnte ich aber selbst nachrüsten, wenn die Aufnahmen dafür vorhanden sind.

Das Acid gibts nur in 22 Zoll, fällt schonmal komplett aus und das Attention 2009 dürfte für mich auch zu groß sein. Beim CLS Pro komm ich mit den Größenangaben jetzt nicht sonderlich gut klar. Das Pure ist zu teuer, das Analog hat ne bescheidene Farbe. Ob das neue Attention den Aufpreis zum Aim wert ist, kann ich nicht abschätzen.

Ich will in erster Linie ein Alltagsfahrrad, um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren und die nähere Umgebung abzuchecken, das ich aber auch mal unbeaufsichtigt irgendwo anketten kann - ohne die ganze Zeit ein mulmiges Gefühl in der Magengegend zu haben.


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

Dann brauchst du gar nicht mit einem Cube anfangen.

Für sowas nimmt man ein Stadtradt - Kostenpunkt: höchstens 60€, sprich ein älteres Holland oder Trekkingrad, wobei es in Großstädten nach dem "Allgemeinheitsfahrradprinzip" funktioniert - es stehen überall alte, unabgesperrte Räder um, die haben quasi keinen festen Besitzer, es fahren immer alle damit rum.


----------



## Oliver (20. November 2009)

Ich korrigiere: ich will mit Stil zur Arbeit fahren und zu meinem Stil passt kein Stadtrad


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2009)

> Ich korrigiere: ich will mit Stil zur Arbeit fahren und zu meinem Stil passt kein Stadtrad



Passt dir sowas besser?

Meine aktuelle Investition,heute gekommen
Ein paar Dinge werde ich noch ändern.als erstes den Sattel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasserpudel (20. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Warum? Wir reden hier über das Thema Rad. Da gehören auch Klamotten und Zubehör dazu. Und wenn ich ursprünglich so teure Schuhe für viel weniger als die Hälfte kriege, dann freut mich das schon.
> 
> Fehl am Platz finde ich hier eigentlich nur dein Posting.
> 
> Rahmengröße 16-17".



ich meinte damit auch fehl am platz weil ICH was gepostte hatte was nicht hierhin gehört hat,


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2009)

@ Fabian: was machst du jetztr mit deinem Acid?


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2009)

Na was wohl,das wird behalten und weiterhin gefahren.
Auf langen oder sanfteren Strecken tret ich doch lieber das Acid durch die Gegend...


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2009)

OK, ich wollte gerade sagen . Weil auf längeren Strecken empfinde ich nen Hardtrail immernoch am bequemsten.


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2009)

Vom Acid könnte ich mich eh nicht trennen,das kommt mir nicht weg


----------



## Oliver (20. November 2009)

Sehr geiles Gerät! Ich greife zum 18" Cube Aim, da es nicht die Welt kostet und in dem Laden hier verfügbar ist. Wenn es sich lohnt, dann wirds mit der Zeit aufgerüstet oder nächstes Jahr durch ein Acid oder Radon Team 7.0 ersetzt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. November 2009)

@ Fabian

Zeig hier doch keine alten Kamellen 


ich war heute, seit langem mal wieder in Sohlen.
ja also wenn man nicht weiß, das dort Trails sind, dann sieht man da auch keine 

man sieht wo ich lang fuhr^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Profil?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist vllt. das letzte mal, dass man das Kalkhoff in dieser Umgebung sieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

So muss ein Rad aussehen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2009)

Hehe, das mit dem zugesetzten Profil kenn ich . Und dann schön auf ne vielbefahrene Bundesstraße und die Autofahrer halten so richtig schön abstand .


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

nasserpudel schrieb:


> ich meinte damit auch fehl am platz weil ICH was gepostte hatte was nicht hierhin gehört hat,


Sorry, das Posting war aber durch die "^^" sehr missverständlich formuliert. 

Normalerweise bezieht man sich damit das auf das Posting obendrüber. 

@Fabian: Geiles Gerät.


----------



## Oliver (20. November 2009)

Meine Neverending-Fahrradstory geht weiter ^^

Vorerst leiht mir mein Chef sein Zweitrad, ka, was das für eins ist, aber schlecht sollte es nicht sein. Dafür hab ich mir diverse Cubes und Bulls mal angesehen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mir ein Cube Attention 2010 in 18" zulege, wenn es irgendwann doch ein neues Fahrrad sein soll - mit Diebstahl- und Vandalismusversicherung  Der Aufpreis zum Aim ist unter Berücksichtigung der deutlich besseren Ausstattung mehr als gerechtfertigt - zumindest meiner Meinung nach.

Ach ja, und ich habe mir Handschuhe und ein Stirnband gekauft - mit der Aufschrift Wind Breaker und dem Spottpreis von 50 Euro.


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

Schau dir nicht die neuesten Modelle an, sondern die "Herbstmodell" - hier kannst du wirklich Schnäppchen machen - das Cube Stereo war allein schon augrund des Herbstverkaufes recht günstig, dank Verwandschaft mit dem Radhändler waren es dann nochmal 400€ weniger.


----------



## Oliver (20. November 2009)

Alle alten Bikes, die der Laden noch hat sind mir zu groß =/

Aber wenn ich das Bike mein Leihbike noch etwas länger nutzen darf, dann muss ich mir erst im Frühjahr ein eigenes anschaffen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Passt dir sowas besser?
> 
> Meine aktuelle Investition,heute gekommen
> Ein paar Dinge werde ich noch ändern.als erstes den Sattel


Was haste bitteschön dafür bezahlt?
Bzw. von wann ist das Teil.
Federweg? Gewicht?


@Olli: 18", wie süß nein, es sind ja nicht alle menschen groß


----------



## overkill_KA (21. November 2009)

Sehr geiles Teil Fabi 
Habt ihr so Gelände das du das Rad ausreizen kannst?


----------



## Fabian (21. November 2009)

> Was haste bitteschön dafür bezahlt?
> Bzw. von wann ist das Teil.
> Federweg? Gewicht?


Rahmen ist von 03,Komponenten eigentlich alle neuer.
Gewicht sind ca. 17kg und Federweg sind vorne 17cm,hinten meine ich 16 oder 18...



> @Olli: 18", wie süß nein, es sind ja nicht alle menschen groß


Ich fahre mit gleicher größe wie du auch am Acid einen 18" Rahmen,finde passt besser als der gleiche in 20"...



> Sehr geiles Teil Fabi
> Habt ihr so Gelände das du das Rad ausreizen kannst?


Jap,ist vorhanden.Das Acid war deshalb auch Fahrwerkstechnisch am Ende...


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Rahmen ist von 03,Komponenten eigentlich alle neuer.
> Gewicht sind ca. 17kg und Federweg sind vorne 17cm,hinten meine ich 16 oder 18...
> 
> Ich fahre mit gleicher größe wie du auch am Acid einen 18" Rahmen,finde passt besser als der gleiche in 20"...
> ...


Naja, ich könnte schon 22" nehmen mit meinen 1,82m.
finde 20" aber viel besser. 18" ist mir viel zu klein

berichte mal wie das rad so ist.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. November 2009)

ich hab einen 22" - der Händler meinte 20" ist zu klein und ich wachs noch


----------



## Fabian (22. November 2009)

@Bloem:Was machen eigentlich deine Fully Pläne?


----------



## overkill_KA (23. November 2009)

Bloemi hatte doch keien Fully Pläne?
Der wollte sich soweit ich weiß mit 18 ein Downhillrad holen


----------



## Oliver (23. November 2009)

Fully/Downhill/Enduro ist doch alles das gleiche ^^


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2009)

Also Bitte.......

Das wär ja, wie wenn man ne 3870(Fully) mit ner 5870(Enduro) bzw. ner 5970(Downhill) vergleicht.

Du hast noch Freerider vergessen...

MFG


----------



## overkill_KA (23. November 2009)

@olli : ja sind alle 3 vollgefedert
@ rabensang: alles Ati


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloem:Was machen eigentlich deine Fully Pläne?


Auf Geld warten
Wenn du zufälliger Weise noch 2750€ fün Torque FRX9.0 für mich übrig hast, nur her damit.

Ne, wird  noch nen bissl länger dauern, es sei denn, wir gewinnen bei nem gewinnspiel wo wir gearde mitmachen.
wenn das passiert, haben mir meine elten nen Freerider garantiert.
Nen Fullface und Knee-SHin Guard bekomme ich zu Weihnachten.
Ne Google muss ich mir wahrscheinlich selbst kaufen.
war in letzter zeit  öfters mitm kumpel in hamburg an ne,m selbstgebauten spot.
haben da nen anlieger aus holz, der eher ein wallride ist, drops, doubles und anlieger.
mach echt spaß. nur ohne fullfache etwas gefährlich.

keine angst. ich bin nicht mit meinem cube gefahren, hatte das FR-Hardtail von ihm
habe mal 3 angehängt drop ist nun noch breiter(bild2) der wallride hat un hasendraht drann und unten nen flachen bereich und die anliegerkombi ist mittlerweile eingefahren

Hier gibts mehr pics: KLICK

@overkill_ka: ja, dann irgendwann wollt ich mir nen FRler holen. Nen kompletten DHler noch nie. Nen Enduro wars erst. Nu ist es ein FRler, nachdem ich im Bikepark war und wir diese geile Strecke immer weiterbauen


----------



## overkill_KA (23. November 2009)

wieder die roten Handschuhe - daran erkennt man dich immer


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2009)

wo siehst du da rote handschuhe???
ich, geschweigedenn meine handschuhe, sind auf dem pic
außerdem habe ich die bald auch noch in schwarz


----------



## overkill_KA (23. November 2009)

Bei den weitern Bildern: KLICK
3. Bild - bist das nicht du?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2009)

achso, nee.
wer dsa ist, weiß ich gerade auch net genau, kanns mir aber denken.


----------



## overkill_KA (23. November 2009)

achso

mit dem Helm sieht man ja keine Gesichter. Ich habe nur gedacht:
rote Handschuhe -Bloemi


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. November 2009)

Was bedeutet dieses "Dual Air" bei Gabeln und welche Vorteile hat es gegenüber Single Air?


----------



## Fabian (25. November 2009)

Da momentan das Wetter eh bescheiden ist lackiere ich gerade die Gabel neu,kratzer und kitschen am Rahmen werden ausgebessert und die Gabel bekommt endlich Decals und eventuell weichere Federn


----------



## overkill_KA (25. November 2009)

Dual Air heißt, dass es zwei Druckkammern gibt. Bei Soloairs gibts nur eine.
Ich kann nur zu meiner Reba was sagen:
Oben ist eine Luftkammer (pos. Luftkammer)
Und unten an der Gabe ist eine weiter Luftkammer (negativ Luftkammer)
Die könne beide unabhängig voneinander befüllt werden und so kannst du die Gabel sehr gut abstimmen.

Dual Airs haben allgemein ein besseres Ansprechverhalten und sind soviel ich weiß leichter.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. November 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Dual Air heißt, dass es zwei Druckkammern gibt. Bei Soloairs gibts nur eine.
> Ich kann nur zu meiner Reba was sagen:
> Oben ist eine Luftkammer (pos. Luftkammer)
> Und unten an der Gabe ist eine weiter Luftkammer (negativ Luftkammer)
> ...


Soweit richtig
Man kann das Ansprechverhalten wesentlich besser einstellen mit 2 Luftkammern.
Die müssten ~ gleich schwer sein wie SIngleAir


----------



## Fabian (26. November 2009)

So,die Marzocchi hat einen neuen Lack bekommen

Morgen noch die zweite Schicht klarlack und dann aushärten lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (27. November 2009)

Spar net mit Klarlackschichten. 2 erscheinen mir recht wenig. Und da sie schon mal ausgebaut und abgeklebt ist ...


----------



## Fabian (27. November 2009)

Mit dem Klarlack,mal schauen.
Es sind 4 Schichten schwarz,Klarlack sollte noch für zwei weitere Schichten reichen(eine ist schon drauf)


----------



## overkill_KA (28. November 2009)

Mhm meine Gedanken spiele verrückt - nachdem ich gestern wieder gefahren bin , bin ich mit meinem Rad an die Grenze gestoßen. Die Trails und Waldwege sind teilweise einfahc zu hart.
Was meint ihr bekomm ich noch für mein LTD Race 2009? Guter Zustand , Heft, Rechnung, billige Shimano Klickies


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

Ihr fahret hoch ihr fahret runter, so eine Fahrradfahrt ist kunterbunter.


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

Cube Räder haben einen recht hohen Wert.

Mein Nachbar fährt für das Cube Team und bekommt die Räder sehr günstig und kann die nach nem Jahr noch gewinnbringend verkaufen, aber da sind halt locker mal mehrere Tausend Kilometer drauf.

Rechnen kannst du mit rund 100-300€ unter dem Verkaufspreis im Herbstverkauf.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. November 2009)

oh das lohnt sich garnicht  
LTD Race black anodized 2009

1000€ wollte ich schon noch haben. Damals war der Preis ja noch 1250€


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

Hey Leute, ich brauch für mein Fahrrad nen neuen Sattel, habt ihr da was zu empfehlen?
Würde mich auch über Ebaylinks freuen....


----------



## Fabian (28. November 2009)

Selle Italia SLR TT Titanium Tube schwarz - Artikeldetailansicht - Rad-Speyer Radsport Fahrradteile & Fahrräder zu Top Preisen


----------



## overkill_KA (28. November 2009)

Also nichts gegen Da_Frank aber wenn er ebaylinks auch akkzeptiert, denke ich , dass er nicht so viel ausgeben will.


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

Nein ich nehms nich persöhnlich xD... aber mit dem preis hatte das mit ebay nichts zu tun... ich geb schon auch mehr als 5 euro aus^^ Aber 89 sind mir nun doch eeetwas zu viel -.-


----------



## Fabian (28. November 2009)

Was darf denn kosten?Bzw.Wie viel/weit fährst du?
Den SLR werd ich mir in ein paar Tagen auch bestellen,zwecks Gewichtstuning...


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

Mehr als 30-40 euro nicht. Ich fahr jeden Tag zur Schule, 5 km.


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

Klingt komisch, ist aber so:

Probesitzen (manche Läden leihen dir den Sattel für ne Tour aus).


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2009)

Was für ein Bike hast du überhaupt?


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

Cube LTD. Vieleicht gibt es nächstes Jahr ein neues, ist nämlich eigentlich gar nicht meins, sondern das alte meines Bruders, aber er braucht es am Wochenende eh nicht und unter der Woche hab ich mein altes Cube Analog für die Stadt.


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2009)

Auch gut,meinte eigentlich Da_Frank


----------



## Da_Frank (29. November 2009)

Hehe.. ich habe dass hier http://static.twoday.net/haase/images/platoon_team.jpeg1.jpg


----------



## overkill_KA (30. November 2009)

Ich habs heute geschafft meine Sigma Mirage ans Laufen zu bringe. L0cke hat dir mir zwar geschickt, allerdings gingen beide Lampen nicht. Naja jetzt geht beides.

Lichtausbeute naja - mit meiner Mini Taschenlampe mit Cree Emitter habe ich mehr ausbeute. Allerdings ist das Problem, dass die wenn die Batterien ne bestimmte Zeit gelaufen sind die Lampe nicht mehr zum Leuchten bringen. Tja die Nachteile der LED Technik.

Die werde ich morgen evtl bauen: Joerky


----------



## rebel4life (30. November 2009)

So eine Fahrradbeleuchtung hab ich mal für meinen Bruder gebaut. Die hat 50W und wird mithilfe von 20NimH Zellen versorgt, im Straßenverkehr aufgrund der Helligkeit sicherlich nicht zugelassen.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. November 2009)

gena sowas :ugyl:

Mal ne Frage: allgemein sind LEDs ja Halbleiter.
Eine LED funktioniert nur bei der Nennspannung +/- Abweichung.
Wenn ich meinen Bleiakku (ich weiß Steinzeit) an einen Cree Emitter setzte funktioniert der nach ner gewissen Zeit dann nichtmehr? Weil der Akku die SPannung nciht aufbringen kann?


----------



## rebel4life (30. November 2009)

Dafür nimmt man einen Step-Up-Wandler mit integrierter Strombegrenzung. Diese Schaltung erzeugt immer den Strom, den die LED braucht, die Spannung stellt sich von allein ein.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. November 2009)

Ah OK.
Mal ne Frage: was brauche ich in meinem Warenkorb (siehe Anhang) noch?
Wärmeleitkleber, Kühlelement und Gehäuse weiß ich. Sonst noch was? Evtl einen Screen wie es sein sollte?


----------



## kmf (1. Dezember 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mehr als 30-40 euro nicht. Ich fahr jeden Tag zur Schule, 5 km.


Hab von meinem Stumpi noch nen neuen Sattel hier liegen. Ich meine, es ist ein Avatar. Wurde nur bei der Probefahrt genutzt. Der Händler hat ihn leider nicht zurückgenommen, als ich mir bei Abholung des Bikes einen Selle montieren ließ.
Wenn du Interesse hast PN.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe jetzt das Cube LTD Team 2009 18" Black Anodized bestellt.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Dezember 2009)

was hsate dafür gezahlt?

PS: bitte jemand auf meinen vorherigen Post antworten


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Dezember 2009)

949,05€. Bei Vorkasse gibt es aber 2% Rabatt, also nur 930,07€.
Ich habe erstmal bei meinem örtlichen Händler angefragt, ob die es noch haben, aber das war nicht der Fall. Also habe ich es bestellt.

Mit Selbstbau-Lampen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Dezember 2009)

War auch mehr an Rebel4life gerichtet.

Kennt jemand einen, der sein All Mountain/Enduro gg ein geiles Hardtail (Cube LTD RACE) tauschen will?


----------



## rebel4life (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nur die Verschaltung gemacht, mein Bruder hat die Materialien gekauft (bzw. ich hab ihm gesagt, was er braucht:

-2x10AA Halter
-1l Trinkflasche
-12V, X Watt Lampe
-Kabel, NYM-02 oder so
-Steckverbinder
-Kippschalter
-Ladekontakte
-20 NimH Akkus
-dann noch ne alte Tachohalterung oder sowas für den Lenken, ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht, was der dran hat

Ich schätz mal so 20-30€, Arbeitszeit exkl. natürlich.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja das ist mir klar. Aber eine 35W Lampe produziert ne rießen Abwärme und ist nicht so hell.
Weißt du evlt ob in meinem Warenkorb (anhang) noch etwas fehlt?
Abgesehen von: Wärmeleitkleber, Gehäuse, Kühlblock


----------



## rebel4life (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich empfehle dir Pollin, da bekommst du viele Sachen billiger als wie bei LED Tech, so gut wie alle Shops, die "LED" im Namen haben, zocken bei LEDs ab. Bei led1 würden die RGB Leds, die ich hab pro Stück 1,80€ kosten, über nen Bekannten konnte ich die direkt bei Setron für weniger als 40ct das Stück beziehen!

Steckverbindungen kannst du eh vergessen, denn die lösen sich schnell, ich würde da nur löten, denn einen Lötstelle hält wesentlich mehr aus als wie ner Lüsterklemme oder ein Flachstecker - IC Sockel sind nicht ohne Grund in der Luftfahrt nicht erlaubt, bei nem ordentlichen Trail hast du auch ordentliche Beschleunigungen.

Manche Werte sind bei den LEDs einfach zu hoch, zudem sind 3 nicht gerade optimal, denn du bräuchtest dann min. 2 Step-Up/Down Wandler wenn du diese mit nem 12V Bleiakku betreiben willst. Deswegen empfehle ich dir einen StepUp/Down Wandler mit 350mA Ausgangsstrom, an diesen schließt du alle 3 LEDs auf dieser Platine in Reihe an und dann verwendest du LithiumIonen Akkus - Bleiakkus wären mir ehrlich gesagt zu schwer.

Dealextreme, einfach mal bei solchen Chinaläden reinschauen, die haben günstige LithiumIonen Akkus.


----------



## kmf (1. Dezember 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir klar. Aber eine 35W Lampe produziert ne rießen Abwärme und ist nicht so hell.
> Weißt du evlt ob in meinem Warenkorb (anhang) noch etwas fehlt?
> Abgesehen von: Wärmeleitkleber, Gehäuse, Kühlblock


Ich empfehl dir eine fertige Lampe zu kaufen. Die kostet zwar einiges, aber mit der Energieversorgung brauchst dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Mit einem 1kg schweren Bleiakku würd ich mich nicht ins Gelände wagen. Zumindest in der Dunkelheit nicht. 

Ich kann dir das Teil nur wärmstens empfehlen. Einigermaßen helles Licht im Gelände, wenn du es brauchst und lange Akkulaufzeit im normalen Straßenverkehr, einschl. STVO Zulassung. Ich hab damit jetzt 2 Bikes ausgerüstet. Alles was sich in dieser Preisklasse tummelt, kommt nicht annähernd an die Leistung dieser Lampe ran. Auch wenn Lücke was anderes behauptet.

Wenn du jedoch Geländerennen nachts bestreiten willst, ist die natürlich ungeeignet. Dann eher so was => Vision 4 LED Lichtanlage Endurance


----------



## rebel4life (1. Dezember 2009)

360€ für ne Funzel? Da bau ich was mit Lithium Ionen Akkus für wesentlich weniger...


----------



## kmf (1. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> 360€ für ne Funzel? Da bau ich was mit Lithium Ionen Akkus für wesentlich weniger...


Bestimmt machst du das. Nur ob die sich von der Fassung etc. so einfach am Bike/Helm integrieren lassen bleibt die Frage. Und vor allem funktionieren die Teile 1a bei jeder Wetterlage. Mit Eigenbastelkram hab ich auch meine Erfahrungen hinter mir. Solang das net professionell gemacht wird, taugt es im harten Einsatz nichts und wenn profimäßig gebaut, dann wird's teurer als die Serie.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Dezember 2009)

würde ich gerne, doch pollin hat keine LED Emitter (wie cree oder fenix)

und sorry 120€ für ne Lampe  ne danke


----------



## kmf (1. Dezember 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> würde ich gerne, doch pollin hat keine LED Emitter (wie cree oder fenix)
> 
> und sorry 120€ für ne Lampe  ne danke


Haben einige bei uns im Verein auch dazu gemeint. Aber groß jammern, wenn wir bis in die Dunkelheit hinein trainieren.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Dezember 2009)

Pollin hat nicht sonderlich viele LEDs. Da musst du wieder bei Chinaläden oder Setron schauen, bei du bei Setron das Problem hast, dass du in der Regel sehr hohe Stückzahlen abnehmen musst.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja wir werden sehen - rein theoretisch fällt mir spontan keine Lampe ein die ungefähr genausoviel LEuchtkraft hat (1200lm)

Hat jemand Interesse an diesen Handschuhen? http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Ich bestell mir ein paar und kann den Rest per Brief verschicken


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2009)

Zweiradstadler versendet im Dezember alles versandkostenfrei !!


----------



## klefreak (3. Dezember 2009)

HI!

weis eigentlich jemand was mit L0cke los ist?
Ich dachte mal ich frag hier nach, denn in diesem Thread war er ja auch zuhause?
er war schon sein mitte Oktober nicht mehr online?


lg Klemens


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Dezember 2009)

Dem gehts gut keine Angst...
Er ist in letzter zeit nur sehr gestresst.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Dezember 2009)

l0cke ist mehr in MTB News/ IBC online


----------



## Fabian (3. Dezember 2009)

Was eit ihr denn für Stalker,wenn er keinen Bock hat hier reinzuschauen dann ist das so


----------



## klefreak (3. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Was eit ihr denn für Stalker,wenn er keinen Bock hat hier reinzuschauen dann ist das so



naja, da ich noch was von ihm bekomme, er hier aber nie online ist wolte ihc nur mal nachfragen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Dezember 2009)

L0cke wollte mal ein MTB für einen Freund verkaufen. Ich habe mich gemeldet, aber weil man von ihm nichts mehr hört, habe ich es gelassen.
Das Cube LTD Team ist sowieso besser als das Acid (und teurer).


----------



## rebel4life (3. Dezember 2009)

Mal schauen, vieleicht konstruiere ich ne gute Fahrradbeleuchtung, sprich mit mehreren LEDs und auch nem kleinen Scheinwerfer, denn man braucht auch Licht zu den Seiten hin.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2009)

Moin, 
ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch:
Was würdet ihr noch für ein ca. 3 Jahre altes Stevens S3 bezahlen (ca. 2300km "auffm Tacho")? Und ist es besser als mein Gudereit M15 (der Rahmen sieht aufjedemfall stabiler aus )?


----------



## kmf (4. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch:
> Was würdet ihr noch für ein ca. 3 Jahre altes Stevens S3 bezahlen (ca. 2300km "auffm Tacho")? Und ist es besser als mein Gudereit M15 (der Rahmen sieht aufjedemfall stabiler aus )?


Beim Bike kostet in erster Linie die Ausstattung die meiste Kohle. 
Was sind denn für Komponenten verbaut, welche Gabel, Zustand der Kurbel und Kettenräder, Scheibenbremse oder noch Canti, was für Laufräder, Beulen oder Kerben am Rahmen, optischer Allgemeinzustand? 

Das Stevens S3 hat damals so um 400€ gekostet. Die Originalausstattung ist deswegen sehr bescheiden. Um mal eine Hausnummer in den Raum zu stellen, 100 max 150€.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja also neu preis war wohl um die 400 damals... Naja ich würde vllt. noch 80€ hingeben, wenns gut in Schuss ist. Achte auf die Bremsen ob die seht stark abgefahren sind. Besser als deines? Eher gleichwertig.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Beim Bike kostet in erster Linie die Ausstattung die meiste Kohle.
> Was sind denn für Komponenten verbaut, welche Gabel, Zustand der Kurbel und Kettenräder, Scheibenbremse oder noch Canti, was für Laufräder, Beulen oder Kerben am Rahmen, optischer Allgemeinzustand?
> 
> Das Stevens S3 hat damals so um 400€ gekostet. Die Originalausstattung ist deswegen sehr bescheiden. Um mal eine Hausnummer in den Raum zu stellen, 100 max 150€.


Das Ding hat noch vollständigen Originalzustand, da wurde außer den üblichen Inspektionen nichts dran getan. Das einzige was drangebaut wurde ist nen billiger Tacho.
Am Rahmen ist in der Nähe der Kurbel nen kleiner Kratzer, mehr nicht. Kurbel und Kettenräder sehen auch gut aus, also ich konnte da nix ungewöhnliches erkennen.
Was meinst du denn? Kann man darauf ersteinmal aufbauen/Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede in der Qualität (Bei meinem Gudereit knarzt der Rahmen wie bekloppt wenn man sich mal in Wald wagt  und die Schaltung ist bei mir ausgeschlagen)?




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ja also neu preis war wohl um die 400 damals... Naja ich würde vllt. noch 80€ hingeben, wenns gut in Schuss ist. Achte auf die Bremsen ob die seht stark abgefahren sind. Besser als deines? Eher gleichwertig.
> 
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Bremsen weiß ich nicht, ich denke aber mal das die schon recht nieder sind.


----------



## NoNameGamer (4. Dezember 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Ich empfehl dir eine fertige Lampe zu kaufen. Die kostet zwar einiges, aber mit der Energieversorgung brauchst dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Mit einem 1kg schweren Bleiakku würd ich mich nicht ins Gelände wagen. Zumindest in der Dunkelheit nicht.


 
Dem kann ich eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen, wobei die Preis schon immer humaner werden, auch wenn dieses dann manchmal schon eher auf den China-Klon hinausläuft. Die Investition sollte man, wenn man sonst auch eher etwas langfristiger denkt schon machen, lohnt sich auf jedenfall.




kmf schrieb:


> Wenn du jedoch Geländerennen nachts bestreiten willst, ist die natürlich ungeeignet. Dann eher so was => Vision 4 LED Lichtanlage Endurance


 
Mit der bewegt man sich dann natürlich schon wirklich im Profi Sektor, an meinem Bike ist jetzt das kleinere Modell dran, hat im Grunde eine ähnliche Ausstatung, hat halt nur zwei LEDs. Wobei ich gerade sehen muss, dass ich doch etwas zu viel für meine bezahlt habe, waren ~300€. Dort hätte ich dann auch schon die 4er LED Variante nehmen können, aber dann unterstütze ich doch lieber noch etwas meinen Händler. 


Das Zesty 514 konnte ich heute auch endlich abholen, ein geiles Spielzeug, gleich werde ich wohl noch etwas durch den Teuto heizen. Am Ende war das Paket mit der Leuchte und der Race Face Deus in dem limitierten Weiß dann doch etwas teurer. Ein paar Bilder gibt es schon von meinem Dealer:
MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bilderserie 2010

Jetzt ist erst einmal sparen angesagt, ein paar Teile stehen leider schon wieder auf der Abschussliste, aber das muss jetzt endlich einmal warten.


----------



## kmf (4. Dezember 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ja also neu preis war wohl um die 400 damals... Naja ich würde vllt. noch 80€ hingeben, wenns gut in Schuss ist. Achte auf die Bremsen ob die seht stark abgefahren sind. Besser als deines? Eher gleichwertig.
> 
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


Für 80€ verkauft wohl keiner nach 3 Jahren so ein Bike. Aber man weiß ja nie. 



NoNameGamer schrieb:


> Dem kann ich eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen, wobei die Preis schon immer humaner werden, auch wenn dieses dann manchmal schon eher auf den China-Klon hinausläuft. Die Investition sollte man, wenn man sonst auch eher etwas langfristiger denkt schon machen, lohnt sich auf jedenfall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boah, geiles Gerät. Würde mir in Gr. 48 bestimmt auch gut stehen. 

Was müsstest denn für dieses Funbolzer hinblättern?


----------



## NoNameGamer (4. Dezember 2009)

So wie es da steht hat es genau das gleiche wie nach der OVP gekostet, also 3000€, die 5% Rabatt gab es natürlich, der Vorteil ging dann aber gleich wieder für den Tausch von der XT Kurbel auf die besagte Race Face Deus drauf. Hat sich meiner Meinung nach (natürlich) absolut gelohnt. 
Die Hope LED 2 und noch ein paar Diadora Elbkähne in 48 musste ich dann leider nachher noch draufrechnen. 
Ist nach der ersten kurzen Begutachtung natürlich etwas völlig anderes als das vorherige Epic, musste mich erstmal an das Fahrgefühl gewöhnen und bin die ersten Meter dann doch eher etwas wackelig angegangen. 

Jetzt schaue ich mir erstmal meine Hausrunde bei Nacht mit dem neuen Bike an, schaun' wa' ma!


----------



## kmf (5. Dezember 2009)

Also preislich gleiche Liga wie mein Stumpi. War zwar eine Menge Kohle - aber schei0egal, Hauptsache es macht Fun - hab ich mir damals gesagt. Meine Frau hat mich voriges Jahr deswegen für bekloppt erklärt. Und heute kräht da eh kein Hahn mehr danach. 

Dein Lapierre macht aber mehr daher. Allein der größere Federweg, dann die modernere Steckachsengabel und das auffälligere Erscheinungsbild. Dein Bike gefällt mir richtig gut. Naja, letztes Jahr gab's das so ja auch noch nicht.

Kannst ja mal was über das Fahrverhalten posten, wenn du mit ihm einige Erfahrung gesammelt hast und die Anfangsvorsicht abgelegt hast und die Sau rauhängen lässt. 

Dass es sich anderes fährt, als auf dem Epic, ist mir klar. Ich denke bergab und in technischen Abschnitten ist das Teil eine Bank und da machst du so ziemlich jedes Racebike platt.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Dezember 2009)

Jever Pilsner hast du dein LTD Team schon? Ich könnte dir mein LTD Race (Slx Kurbel, bessere Laufräder und Naben) für 930€ incl anbieten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Dezember 2009)

Das LTD Team ist schon bestellt, aber noch nicht verschickt. Soll ich stornieren?
Welche Rahmengröße hat dein LTD Race? Ich bräuchte 18". In welchem Zustand ist es?


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Dezember 2009)

Weiß ich gerade nicht - habe auch nirgends auf dem Rahmen Anhaltspunkte gefunden.

Ich kann dir sagen ich bin 1,83 groß und es ist perfekt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nur 1,74 groß. Da passt dein Bike wahrscheinlich nicht so gut.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Dezember 2009)

ah schade


----------



## Fabian (8. Dezember 2009)

@Overkill_Ka: Den Preis ausm IBC wirst du nicht bekommen,schau mal nach den aktuellen Neupreisen der 09er Modelle


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Dezember 2009)

Mein MTB ist da! Bilder kommen noch heute.

Edit: Bilder sind da!


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Dezember 2009)

Viel Spaß beim Bauen


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> War auch mehr an Rebel4life gerichtet.
> 
> Kennt jemand einen, der sein All Mountain/Enduro gg ein geiles Hardtail (Cube LTD RACE) tauschen will?


*hust*
ähhhhmmmm, sag mal du kennst doch sicherlich den Preisunterschied zwiaschen einem guten En/AM und deinem LTS Race, oder?

Ich melde mich zurück: Juhu. nichtraucher, haste mal wieder was von LOcke gehört?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Dezember 2009)

lesen erscheint mir als eine Gabe Gottes, welche er (leider) nicht allen gab.... -_-

KLICK

@Jever-Pilsener
Viel Spaß beim biken


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2009)

sry, ich hatte keine lust die letzten was weiß ich wie viel seiten seit ende november durchzulesen und genau die habe ich net gelesen, da ich seit atwa dem 30.11 net mehr im i-net war


----------



## rebel4life (8. Dezember 2009)

Das Rad ist in weniger als 20min aufgebaut. 

Trekkingräder gehen noch schneller.

(Hab vor 1-2 Jahren immer in nem Radladen (Cube, Capic) gejobt und die Räder aufgebaut. Was man da alles brauchen hätte können. 

Zum Glück bekomm ich Spezialpreise, da ich mit dem Ladeninhaber auch noch verwandt bin.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich kenn den Preisunterschied ~400-500€ werd ich für ein Canyon mehr hinblättern


----------



## Fabian (8. Dezember 2009)

Bekommst du einen Edding zum draufschreiben von "Versenderbike" oder alternativ einen Sticker direkt dazu?


----------



## rebel4life (8. Dezember 2009)

Genau so kommen die Räder auch im Laden an. Ferienjobber schrauben die dann zam. Nix mit extra Aufkleber.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ne bei Fabian ging es grade um Canyon... 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Bekommst du einen Edding zum draufschreiben von "Versenderbike" oder alternativ einen Sticker direkt dazu?



Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Dezember 2009)

Du hast nicht im ernst schon eins stehen oder?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Dezember 2009)

Nein noch nicht  Aber das ist bisher mein Favorit
Ein specialized Pitch Comp 2009 hätte ich noch als Alternative.


----------



## kmf (11. Dezember 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht  Aber das ist bisher mein Favorit
> Ein specialized Pitch Comp 2009 hätte ich noch als Alternative.


Ohne Brain!   Hol dir da lieber das Canyon.

Ich spar derzeit auf ein Trek. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Dezember 2009)

es gibt neue Fotos

Die werde ich auch noch in einem Album hochladen. Schade, dass es da eine Größenbeschränkung von steinzeitlichen 1,92 MP gibt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Dezember 2009)

Oh Gott ich hoffe du fährst nicht viel mit dem Eastpak...
also ich hab mir zwei Rucksäcke extra fürs biken gekauft. "Dakine Nomade" (mit drei Liter Wasserblase) und einen "Deuter Futura 28". Den Deuter nutz ich täglich auf dem Schulweg, aber auch bei Touren mit mehr Gepäck (DSLR lässt grüßen). Der Dakine ist für die Samstagsrunde perfekt. Ein paar Riegel, die Blase voll und ab geht's. 

Solltest mal überlegen, ob du dir nicht auch einen guten Bikerucksack kaufst. Der Deuter z.b. entlastet auch den Rücken. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Dezember 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Oh Gott ich hoffe du fährst nicht viel mit dem Eastpak...


Den nehme ich immer für die Schule. Auf Trails würde ich natürlich einen anderen Rucksack tragen.


----------



## Fabian (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag mal:

-Pack die Bremse etwasd weiter in Richtung Lenkermitte
-Kauf dir direkt einen Kettenstrebenschutz oder wickel einen alten Schlauch drum
-Ist dir der Lenker nicht zu hoch?Hab mittlerweile alle Spacer weg und den Vorbau gedreht...


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Dezember 2009)

Und Helm auf!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Dezember 2009)

Auf Touren trage ich immer einem Helm. Aber bei der Fahrt zur Schule nicht, da muss ich ja nicht über Trails und es stört, wenn man in der Schule ständig einen Helm mit sich herum schleppen muss.


----------



## Fabian (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich finde es mittlerweile genauso wichtig auf dem Schulweg etc. einen Helm zu tragen,im Straßenverkehr hab ich öfter brenzliche Situationen als offroad.
Und im Wald werde ich nicht von wem anders angefahren,da liegt es an einem selber


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Auf Touren trage ich immer einem Helm. Aber bei der Fahrt zur Schule nicht, da muss ich ja nicht über Trails und es stört, wenn man in der Schule ständig einen Helm mit sich herum schleppen muss.


Ist bei mir daselbe. Außerdem hab ich nur ~600m Schulweg wo nicht allzuviel passieren kann.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Dezember 2009)

Im Sommer trage ich immer Helm, auch wenn ich nur nen km fahr, im Winter zieh ich aus thermischen Gründen ne Mütze an. 

Rein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen bzw. der eigenen Sicherheit ist mir das wichtig, zudem ist bei mir aus div. Gründen (Fahrtechnik etc. ist kein Problem, hat ne andere Ursache) ein Unfall wahrscheinlicher als wie bei anderen. Sicherheit geht deshalb vor.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Dezember 2009)

Würde sagen im Winter ist ein Helm wichtiger - wenig Grip und erhöhter Bremsweg


----------



## Fabian (11. Dezember 2009)

Du fährst 600m mitm Bike zur Schule?


----------



## rebel4life (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr auch immer mitm Rad - es ist einfach ein besseres Gefühl, wenn man mal schnell mit 30 in die Kurve geht als wie nur zu laufen. Der Lidl ist auch nur 800m weit weg - laufen dauert mir da zu lang.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ohhh Thema Helm, mein Lieblingsthema



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Auf Touren trage ich immer einem Helm. Aber bei der Fahrt zur Schule nicht, da muss ich ja nicht über Trails und es stört, wenn man in der Schule ständig einen Helm mit sich herum schleppen muss.



Auch wenn ich nur 2km zur Schule fahren würde, würde ich einen Helm auf setzten! Denn grade im Stadtverkehr muss man damit rechnen, dass andere einen Fehler machen und grade als Radfahrer wird man gerne unterschätzt (bzgl. der Geschwindigkeit) bzw. völlig übersehen...
Den Helm kann man mit Sicherheit einfach irgendwo am Rucksack befestigen. 



rebel4life schrieb:


> Im Sommer trage ich immer Helm, auch wenn ich nur nen km fahr, im Winter zieh ich aus thermischen Gründen ne Mütze an.



Und über die Mütze lässt sich kein Helm ziehen? Ich finde die Ausrede einfach nur lächerlich, entschuldige aber ist einfach so!




rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch immer mitm Rad - es ist einfach ein besseres Gefühl, wenn man mal schnell mit 30 in die Kurve geht als wie nur zu laufen. Der Lidl ist auch nur 800m weit weg - laufen dauert mir da zu lang.



/sign

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rebel4life (12. Dezember 2009)

Nope. Geht nicht. Ich will wir aber irgendwann mal so ein unterziehteil fürn Helm kaufen, so ne spezielle Helmmütze.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei sVZ hat jemand ein Bild von meinem MTB kommentiert:


> Son Scheiß! Des hat keine 4 Räder...


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Dezember 2009)

so ein Idiot 
keine Ahnung und davon viel


----------



## Fabian (12. Dezember 2009)

So,vorhin das Gabelöl gewechselt.
Der Vorbesitzer hatte etwas wenig drin,außerdem war das alte Öl durch...
Man merkt den Unterschied deutlich

Edit:Neue Sattelstütze ist auch geordert,weil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anscheinend eine schwachstelle der Specialized Sattelstützen,kommt wohl häufiger vor...


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2009)

Gebrochene Sattelstütze, ja das kenn ich .


----------



## lordofthe1337 (12. Dezember 2009)

Mist mir ist grad beim Rad putzen das Putzwasser festgefroren


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Dezember 2009)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Mist mir ist grad beim Rad putzen das Putzwasser festgefroren



Wieviel Grad hat es bei euch denn? Haste ne Pause gemacht? 
so à la ice road -40°C


----------



## lordofthe1337 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hatte -4 Grad und Wind, Pause 3 Minuten zum telefonieren


----------



## kmf (12. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> So,vorhin das Gabelöl gewechselt.
> Der Vorbesitzer hatte etwas wenig drin,außerdem war das alte Öl durch...
> Man merkt den Unterschied deutlich
> 
> ...



Keine Schwachstelle, die war viel zu kurz drin. Längere Stütze nehmen.


----------



## Fabian (12. Dezember 2009)

Doch Schwachstelle,die ist an der Oberseite(an der Seite des Sattels) gebrochen.Das ist passiert als die Stütze 80% im Rahmen war


----------



## kmf (13. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Doch Schwachstelle,die ist an der Oberseite(an der Seite des Sattels) gebrochen.Das ist passiert als die Stütze 80% im Rahmen war


Häh? Was ist das für ein Fabrikat? Ist der Sattel weggeflogen? 

Wäre ja lebensgefährlich. 

/edit Fabrikat Specialized. Mhmm, muss aber uralt sein, die sehen heute so aus, wie im angehängten Bild.


----------



## Fabian (13. Dezember 2009)

Hat wer Verwendung für eine Juicy 5?


----------



## Fabian (13. Dezember 2009)

> Ist die für hinten? Hab nähmlich da noch eine Magura von 1999  (wenn auch nicht noch älter)...dann evt. Ja


Nein,ist die Vr Version.

Die Dart 3 solltest du nicht auf Garantie repariert bekommen,weil du es selber verschuldet hast.Aber wie bitte schafft man das?


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Dezember 2009)

SO, mal wat aktuelles von mir.
Leider habe ich atm net so viel ZEit zum biken und bilder machen, sry


----------



## Fabian (14. Dezember 2009)

Hast du dir endlich mal einen vernünftigen Helm gekauft?,oder hast du vor mit dem Ding weiter zu fahren?


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich rate dir nicht mit Jeans zu fahren - da geht die schwarze Sattelfarbe weg und wir weißlich


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss gleich nochmal los in die Stadt, mir ist heute Morgen mein Fahrradschloss kaputtgefroren .


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Dezember 2009)

Nach wieviel Jahren sollte man den Helm wechseln? Unfallfrei natürlich


----------



## kmf (15. Dezember 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> So, no regrets das mir diese schrottgabel geschrottet ist , man ist die reba race um etliches angenehmer und schöner, ein kleines "Vergleichbild", 200€ find ich soweit auch OK, mehr hätt ich wohl net ausgegeben, bin net der Radprofi aber 600-1000€ für ne Fahrradgabel, da krieg ich Ja fast eine für meine Suz 1300  und da is etwas mehr an Gewicht zu dämpfen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir auch für mein Zweitbike bei Rose eine neue Gabel bestellt, die Rock Shox Reba Team. Ist auch schon unterwegs. Denke, die kommt morgen an. Aber für schlappe 200€ war die nicht zu kriegen.


----------



## rebel4life (15. Dezember 2009)

So, bei uns im Allgäu versagt das Silikonöl und das Öl ausm Fahrradladen, mit Waffelöl geht es einwandfrei. Zum Glück haben wir sowas beim Bund in Massen da.


----------



## kmf (15. Dezember 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Nach wieviel Jahren sollte man den Helm wechseln? Unfallfrei natürlich


Nach ca 5 Jahren.


Quelle: Stiftung Warentest


----------



## kmf (15. Dezember 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> SO, mal wat aktuelles von mir.
> Leider habe ich atm net so viel ZEit zum biken und bilder machen, sry
> 
> 
> ...


Also wenn ich so eine Treppe runterfahren würde, würde ich mich überschlagen, wie eine Dreckschipp.  

Popo muss tief hinter den Sattel.


----------



## Fabian (15. Dezember 2009)

Wieso kauft ihr euch alle die Reba´s?
Für den selben Preis gibt es die leichtere und meiner Meinung extrem gute R7.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Dezember 2009)

Reba ist ne gute Gabel - fahre die seit 900km und die ist Spitze


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Hast du dir endlich mal einen vernünftigen Helm gekauft?,oder hast du vor mit dem Ding weiter zu fahren?


 ICh kenne den Inhalt eig. selber nicht. SInd meine Weihnachtsgeschenke also wird erst weihnachten was kommen
 Ich nur schonmal verraten, dass ein Fat ALbert(2,25") für vorne drinne war



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich rate dir nicht mit Jeans zu fahren - da geht die schwarze Sattelfarbe weg und wir weißlich


Keine Sorge, ist ne alte Jeans



kmf schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so eine Treppe runterfahren würde, würde ich mich überschlagen, wie eine Dreckschipp.
> 
> Popo muss tief hinter den Sattel.


Also, sone kleine Treppe ist net besonders schwer mitm MTB. erst muss man allerdings normales gelände mit diesem gefälle berabfahren können, bevor man sich an treppen wagt.
Bei längeren treppen habe ich schon ne andere körperhaltung und außerdem muss der ARRRR*** net immer so weit nach hinten. Das heißt es immer, aber so geht das auch.
auf dem anderen bild sieht man besser, dsa ich mich nach hinten lehne.
EDIT: upps, das war ja das foto, was ich wegen mieser quali nicht genommen habe.


----------



## Fabian (15. Dezember 2009)

Kannst auch einfach mal was am Lenker ziehen


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Dezember 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ist ne alte Jeans
> 
> 
> .



Mir ging nicht um die Jeans - die ist mir egal 
Nur sieht der Sattel danach sch***** aus, weil dann weiß durchschimmert.


----------



## Low (15. Dezember 2009)

Fahre immer bei Mega Sports mit. MEGA-SPORTS  ·  Das Mountainbikefestival im Sauerland  ·  59846 Sundern-Hagen  ·  NRW  ·  Deutschland

Und halt mal im Bike Park in Winterberg.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Dezember 2009)

lass mal... 410 HM sind für mich ziemlich viel! ich komme auf max. 108 in meiner Gegend!
ach und -1,7°C ist nicht viel, im negativen. Hab eben grade schon -5.6°C gehabt. und da geht noch mehr!

PS.: Helm aufsetzen! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Dezember 2009)

wie gut das ich hier auf max 998m hoch komme 
Also von mir aus sind es ~800hm bis zum höchsten Punkt, bei uns in der Region


----------



## rebel4life (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin schon auf gut 800m.


----------



## Fabian (17. Dezember 2009)

Deinen Kopp kannste nicht so leicht neu kaufen,also wo sind die Prioritäten?


----------



## kmf (17. Dezember 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Bin ein an 10° im Winter gewöhnter Franzose, -2° aufm Rad sind für mich ein "Ausnahmezustand"
> 
> Ja Helm hat mein lieber Köter angefressen...Und hab nur Motorradhelme hier, müsste mir einen neuen kaufen.
> Hab ne weile in der "Savoie" gelebt, wie ich das vermisse...Im sommer einfach nur eine Geile Rad/Motorradgegend, auch wenns hochfahrn' ein wenig schwieriger ausfällt
> ...


In Aillon-le-Jeune bei Chambéry haben wir schon mit den Bikes einen Kurzurlaub verbracht. Geile Gegend für richtig dicke Waden.  Aber eher bekannt für Wintersport.

Meine Gabel ist gestern angekommen. Natürlich hab ich die Kralle vergessen mitzubestellen und auch ein neues Steuersatzlager.


----------



## Fabian (17. Dezember 2009)

> und auch ein neues Steuersatzlager.


Ist das alte durch?


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Dezember 2009)

schöne Räder mich wundert es nur dass die alle eine Boxxer und keine FOX (vanilla heißt die glaub ich) Gabel haben. Die kostet ja allein 1000€


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin heute nach der Schule und heut NAchmittag schön durchn Schnee gepflügt .

Als ich wieder zuhause war dachte ich die Finder und Zehen wären abgefroren .

Weitere Bilder kommen nachher, die hab ich mitm Handy gemacht (muss ich erstmal auftauen  haben immerhin -10°C)


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Dezember 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> schöne Räder mich wundert es nur dass die alle eine Boxxer und keine FOX (vanilla heißt die glaub ich) Gabel haben. Die kostet ja allein 1000€


DIe DH-Gabel von Fox ist die Fox 40 RC2 und kostet mehr als 1000Takken. Bei Bikemailorder sinds 1900€ die RS BOxxer gibts als Race schon ab 550€, über die Team mit 850€ bis zur WorldCup mit 1250€

Übringens: Es schneit, Es schneit, holt eure Räder raus, die Welt, die Welt sieht zum biken (schön) aus


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ein zwei Bilder die was geworden sind, naja halbwegs .
Meinem Handy war es wohl zu kalt, das ding ist nen paarmal neugestartet .


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Dezember 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> DIe DH-Gabel von Fox ist die Fox 40 RC2 und kostet mehr als 1000Takken. Bei Bikemailorder sinds 1900€ die RS BOxxer gibts als Race schon ab 550€, über die Team mit 850€ bis zur WorldCup mit 1250€
> 
> Übringens: Es schneit, Es schneit, holt eure Räder raus, die Welt, die Welt sieht zum biken (schön) aus




Mein ich 

Ja bei uns hats heut angefangen zu schneien - dafür richtig
morgen gehts dann auf die Piste


----------



## kmf (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns ist heut herrliches Winterwetter mit ca 15-20cm neuem Pulverschnee. An und für sich bestimmt ganz toll zum Biken, wäre da nicht die klirrende Sibirienkälte von derzeit -15°.


----------



## kmf (19. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Ist das alte durch?


Nö, werd's wohl weiter benutzen. Geht halt mehr um den unteren Ring, der auf dem Steuerrohr der Gabel sitzt. Der ist ziemlich stramm aufgepreßt und ich habe Bedenken, dass ich den heil runterkrieg.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich nachher noch eine Runde bike, kann ich euch berichten, wie gut es mit Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph geht. Aber ich glaube ich bleibe eher zu Hause, wo es schön warm ist. Wie gut, dass ich mich nicht mehr mit einem Citybike abquälen muss.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2009)

Also mit meinen Land Cruiser ists sehr schwierig bei den Verhältnissen . Da driftet man ohne beihilfe um die Kurven (hab ich gestern im Dorf geschafft und hab nen Schneehaufen zurück aufn Bürgersteig geschubst, der Anwohner ist mitm Schneeschieber hinter mir her ).


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Dezember 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich nachher noch eine Runde bike, kann ich euch berichten, wie gut es mit Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph geht. Aber ich glaube ich bleibe eher zu Hause, wo es schön warm ist. Wie gut, dass ich mich nicht mehr mit einem Citybike abquälen muss.



Bericht kann ich dir liefern:
Bei -11°C war ich allerdings nur 10min drausen - Runde um den Block 
Der Nobby Nic hat recht guten Grip - RR hingegen garnicht. Liegt evtl daran, dass mein RR schon ziemlich runter ist


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Dezember 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Mein ich
> 
> Ja bei uns hats heut angefangen zu schneien - dafür richtig
> morgen gehts dann auf die Piste


Bei uns hats am Freitag brutalst geschneit bei -7°C
Heute hats weniger gschneit be -10°C. Macht richtig fun.
Alerdings musste ich zwischendurch jemanden überzeugen, das man am Hang zum stehen kommen kann bei Schnee.
Der hat wohl dabei an die Bremsen seines Schrottrades gedacht(ok, ich werde diskriminierend)

ANbei ein BIld.
Das weiße AIM ist vom Kumpel(tarnt sich von selbst im Schnee).


PS: Fat ALbert auf Schnee sind gut, rutschen zwar auchab und zu mal, haben aber sonst sehr guten grip.


EDIT:
@nfasgame: Mein Handy hatte in der Jackentasche keine Probs und meine Cam(Olympus µ 1030SW, genau die richtige im WInter: garantier haltbar bis -10°C und wasserdicht) hatt auch kein Problem, als ich sie ausversehen in der Schnee gescmissen habe.



rtxus schrieb:


> Ich rutch schon ohne Bike aus, war Heut Morgen ein paar drifts aufm alten Marktplatz machen  mim Auto, hab ein 720 geschafft, ein Kumpel hat nen Mülleimer abgerissen  und hat nen Strafzettel bekommen (zzgl. rechter Kotflügel wirds teuer)
> 
> Radfahren, naja, brauch man spezialreifen oder nur einen guten Helm?
> 
> Gruß


Da kann er sich ja schonmal selbst was zu X_Mas schnek, dein Kumpel

Man sollte generell einen Helm besitzen Ich bin heute einmal gestürzt, war ganz lustig, son purzelbaum im schnee


----------



## Fabian (19. Dezember 2009)

> Man sollte generell einen Helm besitzen


Generell sollte der Helm auch ein gewisses Alter nicht überschreiten


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Dezember 2009)

Bloemi waren hast du denn noch Schutzbleche ? 
Find ich persönlich hässlig.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Generell sollte der Helm auch ein gewisses Alter nicht überschreiten


jaja, ist ja schon gut.Ich werde mir schon igendwann(vllt. zur neuen Saison) nen neuen Helm holen, mein lieber


@overkill_ka:
Ganz einfach: du und dein Rad bleiben etwas sauberer


----------



## rabensang (20. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute

Wie macht man aus einem guten Fully ein Hardtail, ohne selbst irgendwelche Veränderungen vorzunehmen...????


MFG


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Dezember 2009)

Metallstange anstatt Dämpfer 
 sorry keine Ahnung 
warum willst du das wissen?


----------



## rabensang (21. Dezember 2009)

Weils mir heute zum erstenmal passiert ist

Wenn man bei -14°C seine Bike-Runde dreht, friert sogar das ÖL ein bzw. wird sau zäh.....

Auch mal ne tolle Erfahrung mit nem Hardtail zu fahren.....


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Dezember 2009)

Air Dämpfer ist die Lösung


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Dezember 2009)

Das zweite und zehnte Bild sind genial!
Aber echt Hut ab vor dir. Ich fahre bei dem Wetter nicht mitm Bike.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Dezember 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Weils mir heute zum erstenmal passiert ist
> 
> Wenn man bei -14°C seine Bike-Runde dreht, friert sogar das ÖL ein bzw. wird sau zäh.....
> 
> Auch mal ne tolle Erfahrung mit nem Hardtail zu fahren.....


Also, dass das Öl so langsam einem Festen Zustand näher ka, glaube ich net so wirklich Meine Gabel und mein Schaltwerk(beides auf seine Weise geölt) hatten nischt bei -10°C



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Air Dämpfer ist die Lösung


Ganz so einfach ischts auch net mein lieber. DU musst bedenken, dass Luft sich bei Kälte zusamenzieht
Bestes Beispiel ist meine Gabel: AM Freitag hatte die nach der Tour viel weniger Federweg, gestern hatte sie danach mehr. Beides ging allerdings auf Kosten der Sensibilität


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Dezember 2009)

Schade ich würde auch gerne faren, doch bei mir ist keiner bereit zu fahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Dezember 2009)

verstehe ich ja gar nicht^^ So kurz vor Weihnachten möchte ich mich auch nicht mehr voll auf die Schnauze legen!


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2009)

Getreu dem Motto


> Ich will die Feiertage nicht tot verbringen!


.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Dezember 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> verstehe ich ja gar nicht^^ So kurz vor Weihnachten möchte ich mich auch nicht mehr voll auf die Schnauze legen!


Wieso ISt doch was nettes beim Familientreffen angehumpelt zu kommen
AUßerdem muss man sich ja nicht gleich immer hinpacken


@all: Das neuste Weltwunder, meine gabel hat sich von allein auf fast 110mm getravelt, obwohl die eig. ne 100mm Gabel ist und mit meinen EInstellungen 96mm hatte


----------



## Fabian (22. Dezember 2009)

> Das neuste Weltwunder, meine gabel hat sich von allein auf fast 110mm getravelt, obwohl die eig. ne 100mm Gabel ist und mit meinen EInstellungen 96mm hatte



Wie lang schauen nun die Standrohre raus?


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey kmf dein Traumbike gibts grad bei IBC:

Trek Fuel 9.9 SSL Worldcup - 3299€

Trek Top Fuel 9.9 SSL Worldcup - Racefully - Carbon - MTB-News.de: Bikemarkt


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Wie lang schauen nun die Standrohre raus?


Siehe Bild im ANhang


----------



## Fabian (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich meinte eher in cm/mm
Außerdem ist die Sattelstellung alles andere als optimal,sieht auch unbequem aus


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Dezember 2009)

habe ich irgendwann beim putzen wieder falsch rabgebaut, unbequem ists aber nicht.
Das mit den ROhren schrieb ich doch oben

ICh wünsche euch allen nen bikiges Weihnachtsfest und einen guten drift(mit dem bike) ins neue JAhr


----------



## Fabian (24. Dezember 2009)

> Das mit den ROhren schrieb ich doch oben





> von allein auf fast 110mm getravelt


 
Wenn die Standrohre 110mm herausschauen hat die Gabel keine 110mm Federweg,eher um die 90mm.
Wie es bei dir vorher war(96mm),da hatte die gabel wohl 80mm Federweg.

Die Standrohre schauen bei der R7 genau 12cm heraus,normalerweise federt die 90mm,der restliche cm ist Durchschlagsschutz.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Dezember 2009)

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann bitte schau mich nicht so böse an, stecke deine Rute ein... ach so ein schei hier! her mit dem Geschenk! xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ach ja das hier war auch mit drin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






noch ein frohes Fest euch allen!


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn die Standrohre 110mm herausschauen hat die Gabel keine 110mm Federweg,eher um die 90mm.
> Wie es bei dir vorher war(96mm),da hatte die gabel wohl 80mm Federweg.
> 
> Die Standrohre schauen bei der R7 genau 12cm heraus,normalerweise federt die 90mm,der restliche cm ist Durchschlagsschutz.


ach so meinst du das
Kann ich dir morgen mal sagen, habe keine lust mehr, in die garage zu gehen.
Das Essen Zieht mich so an den STuhl
ZUm Thema Helm, der Anhang erklärt alles


SO Leute, nu müssen wir alle wieder die drähtigen Esel satteln, das Essen abradeln


@nichtraucher: geil


----------



## kmf (26. Dezember 2009)

Stell mal die neue Gabel vor. Eingebaut hab ich sie allerdings noch nicht. Hab halt noch keine passende Kralle und den unteren Konusring vom Steuerlager hab ich mir auch noch nicht anfertigen lassen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, die gute alte Reab mit Pop-Loc
Welche Reab ist das?
SL, Team, Race? DUal Air, U-Turn, SOlo-Air?


----------



## Fabian (27. Dezember 2009)

Dürfte die Team(mit dual-air) sein.

@Bloem:Mess doch bitte mal wie weit die Standrohre herausschauen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Dezember 2009)

@bloem
Das steht drauf! Team

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @bloem
> Das steht drauf! Team
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


upps 


@fabian: mach ich nachher, der federweg kann sich mittlrweile aber schon wieder geändert haben

ich muss heute wohl wieder mit meinen beiden langsamen freunden los, wenn ich net allein biken will

EDIT @ fabian: die röhrchen gucken samt poplock 15cm raus


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Dezember 2009)

Huhu, wo seid ihr?
Habt ihr euch als schönwetterbiker in die ecke verkrochen oder habt ihr euch im schnee verfahren?


ICh habe den Schnee jedefalls heute voll genutzt: KLICK


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gestern dreieinhalb Stunden draussen. Danach hieß es 30min bei heißem Kakao () zuhause Auftauen .


----------



## Fabian (30. Dezember 2009)

@bloem:Wie hoch soll das ding sein?
Und das mit den 3m Flug,nimms mir nicht krumm aber das passt glaube ich nicht
Und wo bleibt der Messwert von der Reba?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ach ihr seid also die Ärsche die mir hier seit Tagen die weißen Landschaften mit irgendwelchen Spuren zerstören.... nene  Ne also ich bin hier im Harz mal wieder, allerdings ohne Bike und Helm. Dafür aber mit der Cam und fünf Meter schnee... nebeneinander  ne sind etwa 30cm  


euch allen ein guten rutsch und behaltet eure Hände, die brauch ihr ja noch 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Dezember 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> @bloem:Wie hoch soll das ding sein?
> Und das mit den 3m Flug,nimms mir nicht krumm aber das passt glaube ich nicht
> Und wo bleibt der Messwert von der Reba?


die messwerte sthen in einem post oben als 'EDIT' drinne
naja, also 3m nach der absprungkante bin ich mitm hinterrad gelandet
das ist wahr.
das ding hatte ca. 20-25cm und dazu kommt noch der kantstein
einmal hätte ich meinen vater fast umgesprungen der stand zunahe an der landung

@nichtraucher: danke gleichfalls, ich pass auf meine zwei tippenden freunde hier auf


----------



## Fabian (31. Dezember 2009)

Du musst nur die Standrohre(-golden bei der reba) messen,ohne Krone und Poplock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Januar 2010)

Ohhhhhhh, das habe ich als erstes gemacht und das war für dich ja falsch, gott verdammt!!!!
11cm(10,9cm)

Frohes Neues euch allen


----------



## Fabian (1. Januar 2010)

> Ohhhhhhh, das habe ich als erstes gemacht und das war für dich ja falsch, gott verdammt!!!!
> 11cm(10,9cm)


Also jetzt bleib mal bitte auf dem Boden der Tatsachen,es ist ein Unterschied zwischen Federweg und der Länge wie die Standrohre herausschauen.Du hast die ehemals 96mm als Federweg dargestellt,die (bei kälte) 110mm ebenfalls.



> Das neuste Weltwunder, meine gabel hat sich von allein auf fast 110mm getravelt, obwohl die eig. ne 100mm Gabel ist und mit meinen EInstellungen 96mm hatte


 
Als Erklärung verweise ich auf mein Zitat:


> Wenn die Standrohre 110mm herausschauen hat die Gabel keine 110mm Federweg,eher um die 90mm.
> Wie es bei dir vorher war(96mm),da hatte die gabel wohl 80mm Federweg.
> Die Standrohre schauen bei der R7 genau 12cm heraus,normalerweise federt die 90mm,der restliche cm ist Durchschlagsschutz.


 
Wenn ich dann danach frage wie weit die Standrohre herausschauen und du die Krone und den Poplock mitmisst ist das nicht meine Schuld.




> Also, dass das Öl so langsam einem Festen Zustand näher ka, glaube ich net so wirklich Meine Gabel und mein Schaltwerk(beides auf seine Weise geölt) hatten nischt bei -10°C


Es ist etwas anderes ob ein paar Tropfen des Öls an Gabel und Schaltwerk sind oder ob eine weitaus größere Menge des Öls in Gabel bzw. Dämpfer sind.Die Gabel an meinem Specialized wird bei Temperaturen im - Bereich auch kontinuirlich härter,da eine nicht gerade geringe Menge Öl eingefüllt ist was dickflüssiger wird.
Nebenbei bedenke das ein Unterschied in der Viskosität zwischen Gabelöl und z.b Brunox besteht.
Falls dir der Begriff Viskosität nicht sagen sollte verweise ich hier drauf--->Viskosität ? Wikipedia



> Naja, ich könnte schon 22" nehmen mit meinen 1,82m.
> finde 20" aber viel besser. 18" ist mir viel zu klein


Es kommt doch mit am meisten auf die Oberrohrlänge an,nebenbei gibt es einige Fahrer die zu große Rahmen fahren.Da gibt es dann auch einen Teil der die Eier mit der Hose nach oben klemmen,weil sie Angst vorm Oberrohr haben...


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Januar 2010)

Bin auch mal wieder da. 
Bloem: ist dein Helm nicht overkill für Hardtail?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Januar 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder da.
> Bloem: ist dein Helm nicht overkill für Hardtail?


Der Schließmechanismus von meinem vogelnest war eingefroren und der helm ist schön warm


@fabian: ich utze die stnadrohre aber fast ganz aus bis aufn paar millimeter


----------



## overkill_KA (4. Januar 2010)

Gestern auf einer mittleren Tour gewesen:
70km   ~ 800hm  Fahrzeit: 5h 10min
Grund für die lange Zeit waren die 5-10cm Schnee die des öfteren die Wege blockierten. 
Nach einer kleinen Suppe im Restaurant hatte ich jedoch 2 ernsthafte Probleme:
1. meien Flasche war gefroren  man konnte nichts einfüllen
2. dadurch dass im Tal alles matschig war und wir daruch mussten, hat sich beim Umwerfer sehr viel Dreck angesammelt - der ist während unserer Pause gefroren und ich konnte nichtmehr schalten 

Temperatur -5°C   Zeit des Stopps : 45min

Im Anhang ein paar Bilder

PS: ich weiß das da mein Handschuh auf den Bildern ist 
PSS: ja mein Kumpel fährt ein canondale Rize mit Lefty


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Januar 2010)

schickes rize!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe meinen Deuter Race X.
Hier mal der Link zum Marktplatz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...euer-race-x-l-lianli-luefter.html#post1044185

Rest steht dabei


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2010)

ATM habe ich kein Geld für Bikerkleidung. Wenn du da später nochmal was bestellst, kann ich mich ja melden. Karlsruhe liegt für mich in Fahrradreichweite, da könnte ich es abholen.


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Januar 2010)

Ja ich verschiebe das ganze auf später 
hab selber grad ein Engpass


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch Experten . Da mein Gudereit ja nun gar nix mehr tut so richtig, war ich eben mal beim Örtlichen Fahrraddealer und hab mir die dort ausgestellten Gebrauchten angeschaut.
Da standen viele Bikes der Firma "McKenzie", taugen die was (als Übergang bis ich mein Cube zusammenhab)? 
Ich häng mal nen paar Bilder an .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Januar 2010)

"mich" hat schreckliches über McKenzie berichtet.
Warum ist an diesen "MTBs" ein Kettenschutz angebracht? Das ist nur etwas für Citybikes, genauso wie fest installiertes Licht.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Januar 2010)

Lass die Finger davon ! Für so ein Rad würde ich max 50e bezahlen. Nur Schrott.
Kauf dir lieber ein gebrauchtes Cityrad.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Januar 2010)

Mensch Jungs, lasst den Armen nun mal in ruhe... er hat vorhin schon von mir virtuell auf die  bekommen  
nfsgame weiß nun also, dass er da die LC-Power Netzteile der Fahrräder (darf man das denn so nennen?!) vor sich stehen hatte.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Januar 2010)

würde eher sagen Xilence oder Rasurbo . LC Power ist nicht sooooooooo schlecht


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Lass da lieber die Finger von
Sonst guck mal HIER in den Bikemarkt,da findest du eher was vernünftiges


----------



## Fabian (10. Januar 2010)

Hab gestern meine Junior T mit selbstgebauten Air-Plugs ausgerüstet,ist einiges leichter geworden:

Das konnte ich dann logischerweise alles rausschmeißen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann wog die Gabel mit 245ml Öl pro Standrohr,Kralle und Konusring nur noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommende woche sollte dann auch endlich die weichere Dämpferfeder kommen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Wasn hier los, so leeer
Ach ja, ihr müsst ja auch alle zu schule
Ich sitze nu schon de dritten Tag zuhause, so lässts sich leben

Heute nachmittag gehts auch mal wieder aufs Rad


----------



## Fabian (13. Januar 2010)

Dann muss ich dir leider sagen das ich in den letzen drei Tagen trotz Schule mehr auf dem Bike saß als du


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wasn hier los, so leeer
> *Ach ja, ihr müsst ja auch alle zu schule*
> Ich sitze nu schon de dritten Tag zuhause, so lässts sich leben
> 
> Heute nachmittag gehts auch mal wieder aufs Rad


Nope, ich mag Schneefrei .


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Also im Radio habe ich bei ffn(ganz niedersachsen) nur vom landkreis harburg gehört

@fabian: kann sein, ich habe gerade euch keine lust, mir die schneepisten mit kleinen kindern und erwachsenen zu teilen, die mich eh nur blöd angucken und anmachen außerdem macht es keinen spaß auf diesen komischen ungeräumten straßen rumzufahren und in den tiefverschneiten waldwegen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Januar 2010)

pfff ich bin während der Schulzeit einfach mit einigen Klassenkameraden in Skiurlaub gefahren 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Januar 2010)

ach ja, so viel wie hier gepostet wird, so geht es mir momentan auch, alles langweilig, alles stock
nischt neues*gähn*


----------



## roadgecko (17. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte ma Fragen ob Interesse an einem "Einsteiger MTB" für 199,00 € VHB besteht, da ich meins vill. die Tage verkaufen will.

Marke: Lakes
Farbe: Rot/Schwarz (vorne Rot, hinten Schwarz)
Federgabel: RockShox JudyTT 
Bremsen: Vorne und Hinten neue Shimano V-Brakes NP: K.A.
Felgen:...von Weinmann 
Reifen: Vorne und Hinten neue Schwalbe SmartSams NP: Jeweils 15 €
Schaltwerk: Schimano XT
Sattel: Selle Italia XO Genuine Gel (auch neuwertig) NP: 30 €
Pedale: WCW Pedal Funstyle (Mit Stahlpins und Industrielager). NP: 35 €
Vorbau: Ritchey

Rahmengröße: XL 

Alle anderen Bauteile sind meißt Schimano "Standardteile".
Bei Interesse einfach melden. Fahrrad müsste abgeholt werden. 

Die mit NP gekennzeichneten Bauteile wurden von mir selber ausgetauscht (Natürlich durch bessere Komponennten).


----------



## Fabian (17. Januar 2010)

Bleib weg damit


----------



## roadgecko (17. Januar 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Bleib weg damit



wern Kommentar drüber macht muss es kaufen (genau wie mit verpackung geöffnet -> kaufen )


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Januar 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich wollte ma Fragen ob Interesse an einem "Einsteiger MTB" für 199,00 € VHB besteht, da ich meins vill. die Tage verkaufen will.
> 
> Marke: Lakes
> Farbe: Rot/Schwarz (vorne Rot, hinten Schwarz)
> ...


waär doch was für nfsgame
Schreib ihn mal an, ob er interesse hat


----------



## Las_Bushus (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin heute das erste mal seit langem wieder mit dem Rad auf Arbeit.
Und ich muss sagen der Mountain King fühlt sich wesentlich angenehmer als Vorderreifen an als der (zugegebener maßen alte) Nobby Nic.

Und das hat wieder Spaß gemacht =D
Ich find das klasse, dass ich endlich wieder schmerzfrei Rad fahren kann =D


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Januar 2010)

ich trau mich bei dem Wetter überhaupt nicht aufs Rad! hier ist alles glatt oder halb angeschmolzen. bremsen oder lenken braucht man hier nicht... man fährt/rutscht auch so grade aus. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (19. Januar 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich trau mich bei dem Wetter überhaupt nicht aufs Rad! hier ist alles glatt oder halb angeschmolzen. bremsen oder lenken braucht man hier nicht... man fährt/rutscht auch so grade aus.
> 
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Bald geht die Saison wieder los  Ich bin echt am überlegen mir ein Yellowstone 4.0 zu kaufen. Aber dafür muss ich erstma mein "altes" los werden oder bis anfang März warten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Januar 2010)

wenn du bei echt canyon bestellen solltest, nimm liebst noch 100€ mehr in die Hand. Bessere Gabel und Reifen. 
oder nimm lieber gleich ein Grand Canyon AL 6.0.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2010)

Samstag hole ich mein Stevens S8 ab *freu: ).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Januar 2010)

du verschweigst da ein Teil der Wahrheit 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2010)

Naja gut ist das 2008er^^ .


----------



## Fabian (19. Januar 2010)

> wenn du bei echt canyon bestellen solltest,


Würd ich es jetzt machen,sonst darfste ewig warten...


----------



## roadgecko (19. Januar 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Würd ich es jetzt machen,sonst darfste ewig warten...



Ja jetz hab ich nicht genug Geld zusammen 

EDIT: Den Katalog von Canyon habe ich hier schon liegen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Januar 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ja jetz hab ich nicht genug Geld zusammen
> 
> EDIT: Den Katalog von Canyon habe ich hier schon liegen.


Ja, das liebe geld

ich habe atm keinen Bock, ist alles langweilig. muss mal wieder trocken und warm werden, damit dsas wieder alles spaß macht
ist alles stock geworden, gibt nischt neues.
Bikeparks ich kommen


----------



## roadgecko (21. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ja, das liebe geld
> 
> ich habe atm keinen Bock, ist alles langweilig. muss mal wieder trocken und warm werden, damit dsas wieder alles spaß macht
> ist alles stock geworden, gibt nischt neues.
> Bikeparks ich kommen



Bald ist ja wieder der erste + Februar hat nur 28 Tage


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2010)

Hab gerade mein Stevens S8 Elite abgeholt. Bilder kommen nachher noch, es fährt sich einfach Spitzenmäßig .


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hab gerade mein Stevens S8 Elite abgeholt. Bilder kommen nachher noch, es fährt sich einfach Spitzenmäßig .



CUBE LTD Team/Race fährt sich besser 

Hatte auch mal den Vergleich.


MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> CUBE LTD Team/Race fährt sich besser
> 
> Hatte auch mal den Vergleich.
> 
> ...


Unser rad ist sowieso das geilste
Haste mal nen pic von deinem rad? ich will ma sehen, wie die slx kurbel zum rahmen aussieht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Unser rad ist sowieso das geilste


/sign


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Unser rad ist sowieso das geilste
> Haste mal nen pic von deinem rad? ich will ma sehen, wie die slx kurbel zum rahmen aussieht


Im Anhang ist nen Pic .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Januar 2010)

overkill_KA war gemeint 

hast du kein Bild vom ganzen Rad?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2010)

Achso .
Gerade steht das Bike im Vorraum, nachher dreh ich aber mal ne Runde dann gibts Komplettbilder .


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Januar 2010)

ja hab ich Im Anhang. Wenn meins endlich verkauft ist kommt ein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 

Bei uns bin ich mit dem LTD Race schnell am Limit. Deswegen mussten einmal die Pedallaager dran glauben 

PS: Rad steht immer noch zum Verkauf bei IBC oder per Mail anfragen


----------



## Fabian (23. Januar 2010)

Das mit den Pedalen hat nix damit zu tun das das LTD am Ende ist,die Pedale sind einfach *******,haben sich bei mir ebenfalls aufgelöst


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Januar 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Das mit den Pedalen hat nix damit zu tun das das LTD am Ende ist,die Pedale sind einfach *******,haben sich bei mir ebenfalls aufgelöst



Nope der Trail war nichts für Hardtails mit 100mm Gabel. Das war ein Enduro Trail. Da hatt ich keine Chance mit dem Hardtail. Aufgesetzt das wars.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema Pedale:
ICh haue an mein bike irgendwann dieses jahr mal nen paar Flatpedals ran
Da ich sowieso eher in richtung AM als ind richtung cc fahre


----------



## roadgecko (24. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pedale:
> ICh haue an mein bike irgendwann dieses jahr mal nen paar Flatpedals ran
> Da ich sowieso eher in richtung AM als ind richtung cc fahre



Die hier kann ich wärmstens Emphelen WCW Pedal Funstyle online kaufen


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Die sind mir zu schwer, ich hole mir wahrscheinlich dann die shimano DX-Flatpedals, sind etwas teurer, wiegen aber mehr als 100g weniger


----------



## roadgecko (24. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die sind mir zu schwer, ich hole mir wahrscheinlich dann die shimano DX-Flatpedals, sind etwas teurer, wiegen aber mehr als 100g weniger



pff... dann mach halt nen bisschen helium in die Reifen dann haste das Gewicht wieder drin


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

das wird mir dann aber zu teuer mit dem helium
außerdem ist dsa kacke, wenn ich nen platten habe, spreche ich ganz hoch und die leute, die ich um hilfe bitte denken nur: was ist das denn für einer


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2010)

Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Januar 2010)

oh Gott ... Dual-Controll.... ich komme nicht mit klar...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2010)

Man gewöhnt sich (schnell) dran  .


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Januar 2010)

allerdings, man verschaltet sich zwar ab und an nochmal, aber das vergeht mit der zeit


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2010)

Du hast es nicht verstanden, wa? 
Es ging nicht um Rapidfire, sondern um Dual-Controll.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

Upps, verwechselt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

was war da denn los?
ein neues bike?! und sogar ein CD*pfeif*
kannste mal nen paar ausstattungsdetails posten? wäre echt nett


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Februar 2010)

und die hättest du nicht selber suchen können?
SCHAUST HIER

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2010)

nö, wie auch, wenn man nur cannondale lesen kann und nen teil von nem buchstabe
sieht nett aus
wie fährt sichs so?


----------



## L0cke (2. Februar 2010)

oh man hier ist ja echt tote hose irgendwie, früher war ja mal mehr los...

p.s. nichtraucher, a bilder von deinem bike bissel dunkel und b dual-control ist übungssache


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Februar 2010)

Im Frühling, wenn man wieder mehr Sport treibt, wird hier in diesem Thread auch wieder mehr los sein.


----------



## L0cke (2. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Im Frühling, wenn man wieder mehr Sport treibt, wird hier in diesem Thread auch wieder mehr los sein.



war zwar etwas missverständlich, ich habe das auf das niveau bezogen und tote hose ist da hier schon sehr lange


----------



## Fabian (2. Februar 2010)

> war zwar etwas missverständlich, ich habe das auf das niveau bezogen und tote hose ist da hier schon sehr lange


Da sagst du was


----------



## -NTB- (2. Februar 2010)

fährt eig. wer von euch bei dem schnee fahrrad also ohne auf maul zu fallen


----------



## Fabian (2. Februar 2010)

> fährt eig. wer von euch bei dem schnee fahrrad also ohne auf maul zu fallen


Ja,snowride ist mit das schönste was es gibt.


----------



## L0cke (2. Februar 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> fährt eig. wer von euch bei dem schnee fahrrad also ohne auf maul zu fallen



wir fahren, wobei wir uns beschrenken müssen, wir haben derzeit zwischen 60 und 80cm schnee da sind die 100 Prozent der Trails zu und es geht nur noch auf den normalen und Waldwegen (ja letzteres wird bei uns zum Großteil freigeräßt oO).
Bei ca 30cm sind wir noch gefahren, wie in diesem Video vom sozialen Projekt zu sehen.
Doch nun liegt schon länger bissel viel, wir haben daher angefangen letzte Woche mit den Jugendlichen ausm Projekt eine Strecke aus Schnee in eine Wiese zu bauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@rxtus wie siehts eig mit so was wie einem Freeridehardtail aus anstelle eines Fullys? ,kostengünstiger, wesentlich weniger Wartungsaufwand/Kosten und vor allem mit dem richtigen Rahmen wesentlich leichter und gleichzeitig stabiel als ein Fully...


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Februar 2010)

rxtus könnte dir mein LTD Race von ´09 anbieten.

ansonsten ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Rad Richtung Enduro/AM: Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 oder Specialiszed Enduro.

Muss nur jemand finden der meins will


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> wir fahren, wobei wir uns beschrenken müssen, wir haben derzeit zwischen 60 und 80cm schnee da sind die 100 Prozent der Trails zu und es geht nur noch auf den normalen und Waldwegen (ja letzteres wird bei uns zum Großteil freigeräßt oO).
> Bei ca 30cm sind wir noch gefahren, wie in diesem Video vom sozialen Projekt zu sehen.
> Doch nun liegt schon länger bissel viel, wir haben daher angefangen letzte Woche mit den Jugendlichen ausm Projekt eine Strecke aus Schnee in eine Wiese zu bauen.
> 
> ...


LOcke
Schön dich mal wieder zu sehen
Also wir haben für unsere region auch übermäßig schnee, ~40cm da geht auch schon nichts mehr
ich kenne zwar einen weg, den man wahrscheinlich fahren könnte, aber ich habe gerade keinen bock


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> LOcke
> Schön dich mal wieder zu sehen


/sign

Für das Cube Acid ist es jetzt zu spät, ich habe mir ein LTD Team gekauft. L0cke war ja lange Zeit nicht on.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2010)

Schön das es dich auch noch gibt , inzwischen hat sich bei nen paar die hier regelmäßig verbeischauen ja einiges in Punkto Bike getan .


----------



## L0cke (3. Februar 2010)

hehe da freuen sich einige, das sich radmäßig was getan hat weiß ich , habe ab und an mal doch kurz vorbeigeschaut wenn es zeitlich gepasst hat



rtxus schrieb:


> Naja, mein Rad geht eig. Super, auch wenn ich mal ein paar Treppen schlucke oder ein wenig deftiger im Wald sause.
> 
> Im Grunde gehts Ja größten Teils ums bauen , das macht mir eig am meisten Spass und nen Fully ist mir in den Kopf geraten seit dem ich das hier gesehen hab
> Gruß



kay, also selbstbau hät ich evtl was, ich werd mir nen litevile 101 rahmen zulegen zwecks ultraleichtfreerideprojekt, daher wird der derzeit 2 leichteste freeridehardtailrahmen den es gibt verkauft, wiegt knapp unter 2,1kg und ist für 140er gabel freigegeben.
Behalten ist nicht, sind sonst zu viele bikes .

derzeit steht das bike mit 12kg da, ziel ist 11kg aber da sind noch einige k euro fällig *g*, aber im größten mtb forum im deutschsprachigem raum  ist es jetzt schon mit abstand das leichteste 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> hehe da freuen sich einige, das sich radmäßig was getan hat weiß ich , habe ab und an mal doch kurz vorbeigeschaut wenn es zeitlich gepasst hat
> kay, also selbstbau hät ich evtl was, ich werd mir nen litevile 101 rahmen zulegen zwecks ultraleichtfreerideprojekt, daher wird der derzeit 2 leichteste freeridehardtailrahmen den es gibt verkauft, wiegt knapp unter 2,1kg und ist für 140er gabel freigegeben.
> Behalten ist nicht, sind sonst zu viele bikes .
> 
> ...


du bist schon son "kleiner" leichtbaufetischist

wie fährt sich der rahmen mit 100mm? ich habe manchesmal nämlich das gefühl nen stabileren rahmen gebrauchen zu können und bist zu nem FR-Fully ist es noch lange hin

sag mal bescheid, wenn du ihn verkaufen wilsst, am besten kurz bevor du ihn in den bikemarkt stellst, danke
dann kann ich mir das ja mal überlegen


----------



## L0cke (6. Februar 2010)

rtxus schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nett aus
> 
> Aber ich will mir einfach nen fully bauen, wenns dann doch net so mein ding ist, bau ich mir eben wieder ein hardtail



kay


rtxus schrieb:


> Habs mit ner "zuverlässigeren" Waage nachgewogen und hab nun 12,65 kg sowie hiers steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zwischen 200-250, maximal 300 euro kannst du rechnen



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> du bist schon son "kleiner" leichtbaufetischist



, wer kann der kann, es macht sich auch wirklich bemerkbar, willingen freeride war mit dem hardtail weniger ermüdent als mit dem fully, obwohl man weniger federweg bzw gar keinen hat um die bremswellen wegzuschlucken und auch bischen mehr aufpassen muss richtig zu springen, 6 kg weniger sind es im gegenzug zum fully, udn spätestens wenn amns bike trägt wirds bemerkbar 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> wie fährt sich der rahmen mit 100mm? ich habe manchesmal nämlich das gefühl nen stabileren rahmen gebrauchen zu können und bist zu nem FR-Fully ist es noch lange hin



100mm sind noch in ordnung, drunter würd ich nicht gehen, dann wird das rad meiner meinung nach biestig(mag halt mehr die fr-geo) , mit 100mm fährt sich das rad direkter und man braucht weniger körpereinsatz, ist dann fast wie ein cc-radl



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> sag mal bescheid, wenn du ihn verkaufen wilsst, am besten kurz bevor du ihn in den bikemarkt stellst, danke
> dann kann ich mir das ja mal überlegen



es steht schon zum verkauf


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2010)

naja, ich lass mir das ma durch kopf gehen, ist ja doch nen haufen geld, wenn ich imr nu schon wieder was kaufe
gerade erst ne neue hose, ne goggle, ne jacke usw.
mal überlegen, eig. will ich ja nen fully und das dann auf leichtbau trimmen


EDIT veröffentlicht mal meine Fully Pläne:
Nen Canyon Torque 6.0 Playzone und Schwarz und L, dann die 66RCV kicken und gegen eine Lyrik solo air MCDH 170mm tauschen. die minions runter und was leichteres allroudtechnisch besseres rauf. das wärs fürs erste
später dann die elixir R gegen ne The One oder Siant tauschen, leichtere trigger und kurbel usw.
wird allerdings ne weile nen traum bleiben


EDIT editiert:
Was hast du eig. für Pedale?


----------



## Fabian (6. Februar 2010)

Quark Quark Quark,

Handeln,nicht planen


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Quark Quark Quark,
> 
> Handeln,nicht planen


Man darf ja wohl noch träume haben, oder nicht?


Zu meinem vorherigen Post:
Das mit den Pedalen hat sich geklärt


----------



## Fabian (6. Februar 2010)

> Das mit den Pedalen hat sich geklärt


Meintest du am Cube oder Specialized?
Am Cube das ist so eine sache momentan...


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Februar 2010)

Ich meinte die von LOcke's HT


----------



## L0cke (7. Februar 2010)

neues Pic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt Rahmen steht zum Verkauf, nur Rahmen(+Teile), aber auch Komplettrad ist möglich, mit Shimano XT-Sram X.9-Mix , Manitou Minute Platinium iT TPC+,Formula K18/24 für 1k nur um ein paar Daten zu nennen, bessere oder auch schlechtere Teile sind möglich, Großteil der Parts wären Neuteile, Komplettrad dürft locker unter 13kg liegen mit fetten Reifen...



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> naja, ich lass mir das ma durch kopf gehen, ist ja doch nen haufen geld, wenn ich imr nu schon wieder was kaufe
> gerade erst ne neue hose, ne goggle, ne jacke usw.
> mal überlegen, eig. will ich ja nen fully und das dann auf leichtbau trimmen



nicht denken sondern handeln , wie schon gesagt



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> EDIT veröffentlicht mal meine Fully Pläne:
> Nen Canyon Torque 6.0 Playzone und Schwarz und L, dann die 66RCV kicken und gegen eine Lyrik solo air MCDH 170mm tauschen. die minions runter und was leichteres allroudtechnisch besseres rauf. das wärs fürs erste
> später dann die elixir R gegen ne The One oder Siant tauschen, leichtere trigger und kurbel usw.
> wird allerdings ne weile nen traum bleiben



na da hast du aber eine Liste, aber ich bekomm das Gefühl das das Rad nicht Einsatzzweckgemäß bewegt werden wird, die Minions sind gar nicht mal so schwer, und Fat Alberts (denke mal das es auf diese hinausläuft) an so einem Bike schreit für mich nach FAIL, die Bremse wird auch oversized sein, ich Stelle mal die Behauptung auf das du nicht mal eine K24 ans Limit bringen wirst, ich spreche da aus Erfahrungen...
Guck mal bei Votec, ich denke da bekommst was passendes günstiger fertig als so nen Canyon umgemödelt, und seltener ist es auch...


Bloemfontein schrieb:


> EDIT editiert:
> Was hast du eig. für Pedale?



Mallet 2, seit ein paar Tagen mit Titanhülsen und Titanfedern, nun kann nichts gammeln und Gewicht hab ich auch nochmal gespart , aber vor allem habe ich es wegen Gammeln gemacht...


----------



## Fabian (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn jemand ein HT gebrauchen kann,bitte melden


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> neues Pic
> 
> 
> nicht denken sondern handeln , wie schon gesagt
> ...


ich handel ja schon, ich trage zeitung aus und versuche mir mögl. wenig dinge zu kaufen, aber so schnee wirds mitm geld halt nicht gehen.

votec habe ich auch shcon in betracht gezogen, nur fängt es da bei 2300€ an fürs V.FR wenn ich mal vom günstigsten ausgehe und bei V.SX bei 2000€, wobei ich da schon ein paar dinge ändern würde und dann bin ich beim V.SX 1.2 und schon bei 2500€.
Bei einem V.FR nach meinen Vorstellungen bin ich dann auch mal eben beim 1.2 mit 2700€.

Klar kann ich noch kürzer treten, aber irgendwo will man auch was haben, was den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht


EDIT: weißt du eig. wie das mit der garantie bei votec ist? darf man mit dem V.SX in nen Bikepark oder nur mitm V.FR und V.Dirt?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe heute einen Porsche mit dem Fahrrad überholt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Februar 2010)

Meins steht grade mit leerer Bremsleitung in der Werkstatt 

hab nachher noch ein "paar" schicke Bilder für euch.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen Porsche mit dem Fahrrad überholt.


das ist nicht schwer, wenn er steht
Ich überhole auch öfters mal nen paar Autos, im Herbst habe ich mitm kumpel zusammen ne s-klasse bergauf mit ~35km/h überholt, man hat der alte blöd geguckt
und bei schnee habe ich imr letztens nen rennen mit ner c-klasse geliefert, nach 500m dauersprint ist er dann abgezogen(er hat wahrscheinlich gemerkt,  dass er etw. langsam war), ich war best. bei ~40km/h, ohne gefälle

Ach ja, mein rad fristet im moment sein darsein in der garage mit rumstehen, da ich keinen bock habe, zu fahren, alles eis und gefrorener schnee, kein spaß


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> das ist nicht schwer, wenn er steht


Der ist sehr langsam vor mir her gefahren, das hat mir gestunken und ich habe ihn überholt, sobald ich konnte.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Der ist sehr langsam vor mir her gefahren, das hat mir gestunken und ich habe ihn überholt, sobald ich konnte.


das nervt sowieso am meisten, wenn einen die autofahrer am biken hindern, weil sie nicht fähig sind eine best. geschwindigkeit zu fahren und keinen rundumblick haben
ach und zu letzt oft nicht einsehen, dass wir genauso verkehrsteilnehmer sind wie sie auch
ich sage nur fernlicht, ausfahrten, abbieger...


----------



## Fabian (8. Februar 2010)

Ja,dann bedenke aber das du in der 30 Zone auch nur 30 fahren darfst,sonst machst du dich genauso strafbar...

An deiner Stelle würde ich eher nahc einem gebrauchten Schauen,und die meisten Sachen kann man auch machen wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Februar 2010)

Wie etwa ich 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Ja,dann bedenke aber das du in der 30 Zone auch nur 30 fahren darfst,sonst machst du dich genauso strafbar...
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich eher nahc einem gebrauchten Schauen,und die meisten Sachen kann man auch machen wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat.



ich meinte jetzt auch nicht umbedingt in einer 30 zone
Ach, machnmal habe ich die beiden linken hände(nichtraucher, du bist net allein)
gebracuht ist immer sone sache, ich habe kein problem, mir die ganzen kleinen teile gebracuht zu kaufen, aber bei nem rahem oder nem koplettbike gehe ich dann doch schon lieber auf nummer sicher und kauf mir nen neues
außerdem will ich mich nicht immer mit gebrauchtem rumschlagen, bei kleinen dingen habe ich daimt kein problem, aber wie gesagt, bei sowas großem schon(ok hat jetzt zwar auch was mit meinem ego zu tun, aber auch das braucht man[n])


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2010)

Versucht da wer was zu kompensieren  ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Februar 2010)

Faltleistung ist auch eine gute Kompensation. Wenn man sich mal die PPD anguckt, wird offensichtlich, dass du mehr zu kompensieren hast als ich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

nanu?
wenn keiner antwortet gibts hier nichts neus

ich habe einen neuen negativrekord afgestellt, ich bin seit 11 tagen nicht auf rad gewesen leoder macht mich das nicht gearde glücklich


----------



## Las_Bushus (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte das Glück durch eine frisch verschneite Innenstadt fahren zu dürfen 
Das lustigste war gestern als ich auf dem Weg nach Hause mal wieder an einem Polizeiauto vorbeikam (was ja dieses WE sehr oft passieren kann) und die mich anschauten als sähen sie ein Gespenst =P

Aber frischer Pulverschnee ist echt der angenehmste Untergrund den ich kenne =P

Gruß,
Las_Bushus


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2010)

jaja, der pulverschnee, der so schön das eis verdeckt
ich wage mich gleich auch mal wieder nach draußen

anbei noch mal nen pic von meiner goggle(gebnracuht gekauft)
ist ne utopia dirt mx oder so ähnlich.
neben dem doppelten und verspiegeltem glas habe ich noch 30tear-offs, eine smoke scheibe und eine klare scheibe


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo???
Lebt ihr noch
Ich ja und genieße den Schnee, war gestern richtig genial zu biken


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Februar 2010)

Hier ist überall Glatteis.
Zum Glück wird es hier jetzt wärmer, die nächsten Tage sind es laut Forecastbar Enhanced +6°C. Bald kann man wieder gut biken.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Februar 2010)

ja des wetter macht viel spaß zum biken   Aber auch nur wenn man Spikes  drauf hat! !  Oder auf der geräumten straße fährt.

Hab mir jetzt für mein KOna schöne 361 Spikes von Schwalbe gekauft.. damit macht das viel mehr fun bei den ganzen Eis 

Reifen Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro HS 379 fb 26x2.10" 54-559 schwarz-Skin,361 Spikes ---> LINK


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hallo???
> Lebt ihr noch
> Ich ja und genieße den Schnee, war gestern richtig genial zu biken



Moin,

als ich vor einigen Tagen jemand bösen stürzen sehen habe, hat mir mein Verstand gesagt, dass ich die Vorsicht walten lassen und bis zur vollständigen Eisschmelze warten sollte. Diverse Knochen in meinem Körper hatten schon Erfahrung mit einer ungewollten Trennung (Fraktur) 

Beste Grüße aus vermatschten Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Fabian (18. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde die Ice Spiker fast überflüssig.
Ich habe weder mit der Kombination Muddy Mary/Highroller auf dem Specialized noch mit Albert/Albert auf dem Cube Probleme...


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2010)

Man braucht garkeine spikes, außerdem lernt man imt normalen stollenreifen im schnee viel mehr
mit fat albert/fat albert gehts auch ohne probleme

leider bzw. zum glück taut es hier auch.
ich will eig. auch kein schnee mehr, aber auch nicht den ganzen matsch

@wannseesprinter:
ja, man stüzt bei dem wetter auch mal, aber ich finde sowas gehört einfach dazu, deswegen trägt man ja auch helme usw.
wenn du mich im schnee manchmal stürzen siehts, denkst du dir auch nur: "ohh heiliger himmel, ob das gut geht." ist es bisher aber immer. am schönsten ist es, wenn man in der abfahrt mitm vorderrad stecken bleibt oder es sich so verdreht, dass man übern lenker absteigt, das macht laune

@jever: +6°C? wir hatten heute max. +2,5°C zum glück, der sprung von -11°C(gestern) wäre ja sonst noch größer gewesen


----------



## Fabian (18. Februar 2010)

> Man braucht garkeine spikes, außerdem lernt man imt normalen stollenreifen im schnee viel mehr


Die Ice Spiker heißen nicht umsonst so,auf EIS sollen die helfen...

Wir hatten heute +12-13°C,Sonne und strahlend blauen Himmel...
Schnee ist sogut wie weg,teilweise sogar schon trocken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

NAja, bei uns tauts so langsam ab, seit gestern.
so ein mördergeiles wetter haben wir aber noch lange nicht erreicht, besonders da es am WE wieder kalt und verschneit werden soll
ich hätte auch gerne diese temps, ich will nicht mehr wien michelinmännchen durch die gegend fahren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Februar 2010)

TowLy_das_Handtuch schrieb:


> ja des wetter macht viel spaß zum biken   Aber auch nur wenn man Spikes  drauf hat!


Bei uns gibt es fast gar kein Glatteis mehr.

Montag 11°C (aber leider Regen)
Dienstag 9°C und Sonne  (leicht bewölkt, aber )
Am Dienstag muss ich biken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

Mal gucken wie es sich hier entwickelt.
Hat heute entgegen der Ansagen noch nicht geregnet

ich freu mich schon wieder richtig darazf, wenn der schnee weg ist:
-wieder trailbau
-längere touren mögl.
-viel mehr lust zum biken
-keine zwiebelprinzip-einkleidung mehr

alles in allem kanns nur besser werden


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2010)

Hier tauts auch  . Ich muss mir umbedingt noch nen Fahrradtacho bestellen, ich will dieses Jahr ne Übersicht wie viel ich gefahren bin . Mich reizt ja irgendwie der SIgma ROX, da kann man die Gefahrenen KM schön auswerten .


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Februar 2010)

Hier hats auch gut getaut gestern, allerdings hats heute nacht wieder gefroren.
ich denke, das geht bei uns jetzt die ganze woche so weiter
naja, ich war trotzdem biken

zum tacho:
eig. reicht ein tacho mit tageskm, dauer und gesamtkm völlig aus, es sei denn man ist nen totaler leistungsfetischist und rennteilnehmer mit gehobenen zielen
für alles andere finde ich solche tachos zu teuer.


----------



## Fabian (21. Februar 2010)

> eig. reicht ein tacho mit tageskm, dauer und gesamtkm völlig aus, es sei denn man ist nen totaler leistungsfetischist und rennteilnehmer mit gehobenen zielen
> für alles andere finde ich solche tachos zu teuer.


Ich finde eine Höhenmeter-Anzeige ist eigentlich sehr wichtig,die hm Zahl sagt oft mehr über die Strecke aus als die km Zahl...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2010)

genau! drum werde ich mir die nächsten Tage/Wochen auch ein VDO MC 1.0 (ohne +) zulegen. 
hätte demzufolge dann einen Sigma DTS 2006 MHR bald abzugeben. Bei Interesse packe ich den dann mit in den Marktplatz.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab grad ein interessantes Video gefunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="500" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y7aDTrnCPu0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y7aDTrnCPu0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="315"></embed></object>


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Höhenmeter-Anzeige ist eigentlich sehr wichtig,die hm Zahl sagt oft mehr über die Strecke aus als die km Zahl...


ok, höhenmeter sind auch noch ganz interessant
aber puls, trittfrequenz und sowas finde ich net so besonders wichtig und einfach nen gadget, das da ist um die preise in die höhe zu treiben

ein geiler tach wäre der hier ja: KLICK
allerdings kostet der gleich 80€


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute wieder unterwegs, was ich überhaupt nicht vermisst hab waren die fluchenden Jogger und Walker .
Hat aber malwieder Spaß gemacht .


----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hier tauts auch  . Ich muss mir umbedingt noch nen Fahrradtacho bestellen, ich will dieses Jahr ne Übersicht wie viel ich gefahren bin . Mich reizt ja irgendwie der SIgma ROX, da kann man die Gefahrenen KM schön auswerten .



nun ja, ich frag mich grad was das soll, diese Kilometerauswertung kannst du auch selber machen indem du eine Exeltabelle anlegst
Das wird ne voll sinnlose Aktion einmal weil es für dich nicht nötig ist und du es eh wahrscheinlich nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr nutzen wirst und es zum anderen die ganzen anderen Funktionen sind für dich als jemand der Radfahren nicht als Leistungssport betreibt auch uninteressant und nichts mehr als eine Spielerrei sind.
Dein Ego kannst du anders und sinnvoller aufwerten 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> genau! drum werde ich mir die nächsten Tage/Wochen auch ein VDO MC 1.0 (ohne +) zulegen.
> hätte demzufolge dann einen Sigma DTS 2006 MHR bald abzugeben. Bei Interesse packe ich den dann mit in den Marktplatz.
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



mhh also mein MHR hatte eig alles was der MC 1.0 auch hat, auch nen Höhenmesser...


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2010)

Joa, ich habs mir auch schon überlegt, zumal ich das Geld besser in die Umrüstung auf Hydr. Scheibenbremsen stecken kann . So werd ichs wohl auch machen, bei den V-Brakes die jetzt dran sind fehlt mir einfach der Biss und die Genauigkeit bei kleinen "Bremsungen" . Ich lade gleich mal was hoch, könntest du dir das dann mal angucken ob das so passt (habe momentan noch V-Brakes mit Dual-Control-Hebel, also muss dann nen bisschen mehr anders ).

Edit: Ist da. Wenn dann möchte ich auch was richtiges haben , Aufnahme für die Bremse ist an der Gebel schon dran.


----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2010)

mhh, also wenn ich mir das mal so anschau...,was hast du denn fürn radl?

mfg Locke


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2010)

Stevens S8Elite, als Ausstellungsstück gekauft. Meinste das wäre Overkill? Die Originalbremsanlage (die 535er Shimano) hab ich zwar gefunden, aber dafür gibts keine Scheiben mehr...


----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Stevens S8Elite, als Ausstellungsstück gekauft. Meinste das wäre Overkill? Die Originalbremsanlage (die 535er Shimano) hab ich zwar gefunden, aber dafür gibts keine Scheiben mehr...



mhh, poste mal ein bild bzw parsliste, finde nur noch das aktuelle


----------



## Fabian (22. Februar 2010)

> aber puls, trittfrequenz und sowas finde ich net so besonders wichtig und einfach nen gadget, das da ist um die preise in die höhe zu treiben


Könntest du es mal bitte unterlassen von Dingen zu reden von denen du keine Ahnung hast?
Das nervt tierisch das du immer so tust als hättest du...
Für Leute die ernsthaft Trainieren sind Pulsmesser und Trittfrequenz wichtig um im effektiven Bereich zu fahren.Für solche Leute ist ein gutes Gerät zum analysieren echt wichtig.
Selbst für dich könnte es sinnvoll sein mit einer bestimmten Trittfrequenz zu fahren,bei der idealen Trittfrequenz ist es weniger Kraftraubend.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2010)

Stevens Bikes 2008 | S 8

Das hab ich, nur halt mit V-Brakes (Shimano Deore LX oder wie die Dinger heißen ).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> mhh also mein MHR hatte eig alles was der MC 1.0 auch hat, auch nen Höhenmesser...



Auch ein Kabel? darum will ich den ja auch haben.

@nfsgame

Schal lieber mal, ob dein LRS nicht vllt. bereits eine Discaufnahme hat. Aufrüsten kannst du später immer noch. ich werde meine 486-Disc's auch erst einmal drauf lassen, da ich das Geld jetzt erst mal wieder in meine DSLR stecke.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2010)

Der Laufradsatz hat keine Aufnahme, habs mir vom Händler wo ich das Gekauft hab nochmal bestätigen lassen .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Februar 2010)

okay aber die Gabel hat eine Aufnahme ja?

Edit: ja hat sie hab mir grade noch mal die Bilder angeschaut die du hochgeladen hast.
Ich glaube du musst nicht zwingend solch teuren Bremsen kaufen.
Der Crossride-Satz kostet auch nicht so viel wie du da drin hast SCHAU SCHAU. Den Unterschied zw. 9mm und 15mm kann ich dir jetzt aber auch nicht nennen. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (23. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Stevens Bikes 2008 | S 8
> 
> Das hab ich, nur halt mit V-Brakes (Shimano Deore LX oder wie die Dinger heißen ).



Mhh, ich würd bei der ganzen Sache über nen Bikewechsel nachdenken, da hast du deutlich mehr gewonnen,als deine Teile zu erneuern, die Tora ist z.B. wirklich keine gute Gabel..., schau mal Fabian, der verkauft sein geupgradetes Cube Acid, das wär echt ne gute Alternative, oder ich hät vom Bekannten ein kaum gefahrenes Trek 9300 zur Hand mit ner Manitou Black Platnium iT und X.9 Trigger und Schaltwerk, und wenn du bissel mehr ausgeben würdest kannst auch mein Hardtail erwerben mit X.9/XT Teilen, Fox 32 Talas RLC bzw ner neuen Manitou Minute Platinium iT TPC....



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Auch ein Kabel? darum will ich den ja auch haben.



aos stimmt ja, das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> okay aber die Gabel hat eine Aufnahme ja?
> 
> Edit: ja hat sie hab mir grade noch mal die Bilder angeschaut die du hochgeladen hast.
> Ich glaube du musst nicht zwingend solch teuren Bremsen kaufen.
> ...



15 mm ist das AMß der stechachse vorne, gibt den Standard 9mm für Schnellspanner, und 15 bzw 20mm Steckachse


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Februar 2010)

Er hat auch keine Tora mehr drin. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das eine ältere Seven drin.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Februar 2010)

Warum verkaufst du deinen PC nichtraucher?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Februar 2010)

LOcke, wenn du shconmal wieder hier bist, kannste nen günstigen Tacho emphelen, der vllt. auch nen höhenmeser hat?



@overkill_ka: weil er was neues aufbauen will oder in geldnot ist?!


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Februar 2010)

Ja den Grund will ich wissen 
evtl steht ja ein neues DH/FR Rad an  wer weiss?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Februar 2010)

er hat doch gerade erst nen vernünftiges CC-HT

also wenn er den PC fürn FR bike verkauft, dann kann das geld ja nur an mich gehen.

@fabian und LOcke: ihr meintet ja mal, ich solle nicht planen, sondern tun. das versuche ich ja, nur der liebe gott hindert mich daran es gewinnen immer die anderen, wenn wir die lösungen in nem gewinnspiel wissen


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Februar 2010)

Nene an mich


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Februar 2010)

nein an mich!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Februar 2010)

Sacht mal habt ihr beide nen Schaden?
Ich hab die Kiste a- verkauft, weil die Leistung nicht ausgenutzt habe (@nfsgame: für MICH nicht stanford) und b- ich habe es einfach gehasst zwei Rechne zu nutzen. Daher hab ich mich nun für nur noch EIN Lappy entschieden. Früher hatte ich das Netbook vor der Nase, aber nicht die Daten die ich benötigte, denn die lagen auf dem anderen Rechner...

Und damit ihr euch jetzt nicht um das Geld streitet: Ich gebe es für ein anderes Hobby aus. Weder Bike, noch PC. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Februar 2010)

das wäre?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2010)

@L0cke: Die Tora ist da auch nicht mehr drinn, tschuldigung hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, da steckt ne R-Seven Manitou drinn nun, die mir aufjedemfall besser gefällt als die Tora (in Testfahrten) . 

Achso und ich war heute mal beim Händler bei dem ich das Bike gekauft hab und hab mir mal nen Angebot machen lassen. Hab das mal in Anhang gepackt, wers entziffern kann .

@Overkill_KA: ich galube das ist bei ihm die DSLR, hat er aber auch schon nen paarmal hier verlauten lassen .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Februar 2010)

180mm ist hinten fjdn oversized und Vorne bestimmt auch. Daher fallen die Adapter schon mal weg und die Scheiben werden günstiger. Bremsen an sich okay, Fabian kommt mit denen an seine HT schließlich auch hin und er fährt die bestimmt mehr an deren Grenzen, als du es tun wirst, alleine schon wegen der Örtlichkeit. Die beim LRS würde ich auch nicht so ins "teure" Segment greifen. Die Crossride's reichen und DT-Swiss haben ein unangenehm lautes Leerlaufgeräusch, wie ich finde. 

Hast recht geht in die DSLR 
Mal was zum sabbern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2010)

2 DSLRs nebeneinander, miteinander verbunden und mit einer speziellen Firmware sind besser als eine einzige DSLR. Dann könntest du uns jetzt 3D-Fotos zeigen, z.B. für GeForce 3D Vision.

Ich habe heute mein MTB geflickt und die Kette gereinigt. Am WE gibts ne MTB-Tour, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Fabian (23. Februar 2010)

Wieso habt ihr andauernd einen Platten?
Hab einen Schwalbe Albert Alprencross komplett abgefahren,der zweite ist in mache und hatte nicht einen Platten...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich durch eine Glasscherbe gefahren.


----------



## Fabian (25. Februar 2010)

Kleine Frischzellenkur fürs Specialized:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Februar 2010)

So ich bin grad dabei mein DJ Mixer zu verkaufen, wenn dann das Rad weg geht, steht einem Enduro nichts im Wege


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Februar 2010)

Jetzt bin ich schon so lange hier und finde den Thread erst jetzt . Da will ich mich doch gleich mal dazu gesellen. Ich fahr leidenschaftlich gern mit meinem Bike (leider komm ich nicht so oft dazu wie ichs gern würde). Kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus wie manche cracks hier, aber ich hab mich ganz gut beraten lassen. Das hier wär mein Schmuckstück:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Link zum Hersteller + Spezifikationen. Könnt mir ja gern mal eure Meinung dazu sagen. HM Bike Consulting GmbH, high-end mountain bike , bikes, technical, bicycles, Europe,

1 - 2 Mal im Jahr fahr ich mit ein paar Kumpels in die Berge und dort jagen wir dann die Hügel runter. Kein richtiges Downhill (dafür ist das Radl auch zu wenig gefedert), sondern eher dann die Straßen, aber natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Waldweg gehts dann runter. 
Neben Paintball eins der Sachen die mir Hobbymäßig am meisten Spaß in meinem Leben bereiten .


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Februar 2010)

nicht der Hit - ein Cube Acid ist besser 
aber so wie du dein Fahrstil beschreibst passt das ganz gut.


----------



## Fabian (27. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand verwendung für eine Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5",erst vielleicht 20km gefahren,also neuwertig...


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> So ich bin grad dabei mein DJ Mixer zu verkaufen, wenn dann das Rad weg geht, steht einem Enduro nichts im Wege


Was soll es enn für ein Enduro werden?
eher richtung AM oder FR?


----------



## michael7738 (27. Februar 2010)

Seit Mittwoch hab ich nun auch endlich wieder ein neues Fahrrad. Freue mich nun endlich wieder ganz mobil unterwegs zu sein nachdem sich mein altes Fahrrad damals am Main zerlegt hat.

Hab heut auch schon meine Runden in und um Frankfurt gedreht und das tolle Wetter genossen, macht richtig Spaß so.
Brauche nur noch nen Tacho. Würde aber gern einen nehmen der die Geschwindigkeit über GPS misst und nicht so viel unnötigen Schnickschnack dran hat. Hat einer von euch sowas und/oder kann was empfehlen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch ein Sigma BC2006 MHR im Angebot. Zwar nicht GPS aber hat auch Höhenmesser, Pulsmesser und Temperaturanzeige. 
Schau einfach mal in mein Verkaufs-Thread. Link in meiner Signatur. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (28. Februar 2010)

So gestern hab ich meine ersten 20 KM im neuen Jahr gefahren. War gut.
Im Dezember hab ich mir die Atemwege bei -16°C etwas geschädigt. Da war erstmal nix mit biken. Aber jetzt gehts wieder. Schade eigentlich, da ich genau so gern im  Winter fahr.

Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit, ob ich meine Wotan gegen eine Totem tauschen soll und den Hugin Dämpfer mit einem Rock shox Vivid ersetze. 

Was könnte ich noch für eine 2009 er Wotan verlangen, die erst vor knapp 150 Km den großen Service hatte? Albert Select und Flight Control (hierzu gibt es den hochertigeren Metallhebel von 2007 dazu) inklusive!

Der Dämpfer soll nun auch weg. Gleiches zum Service gillt wie bei der Wotan.

Was könnt ich für beides Verlangen? 

Gebrauchsspuren sind keine Vorhanden, da alles beim Service ausgebessert worden ist. Funktion ist tadellos.

MFG


----------



## Fabian (28. Februar 2010)

So endlich durften die Bikes von der kalten Garage in den warmen Keller umsiedeln...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. März 2010)

Sieht ja gar nicht geil aus
Die Dart da hinten 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2010)

Salut,

ich fahre seit etwa 10 Jahren BMX, hauptsächlich Street und ein bisschen Dirt.
Ich möchte mir nur ein Rad zulegen mit dem ich die hiesigen Wälder unsicher machen kann mal einen Dirt Trail und vll auch mal im Urlaub die Berge. Natürlich auch Strecken von ~50km auf normalem Terrain aber das sollte ja weniger ein Kriterium sein. Hab im Urlaub in Whistler zwar mal ein paar schöne Rädhen unter meinem Hintern gehabt jedoch lagen diese weit außerhalb meines Budgets. Es sollten maximal 600 € sein, noch lieber wäre mir jedoch 400-500.

Hoffe mir kann jemand ein schönes Rädchen empfehlen.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Was soll es enn für ein Enduro werden?
> eher richtung AM oder FR?



Bin ich mir nicht so sicher - wird ein Zwischending.

Specialized Enduro l Radon Slide l Lapierre Zesty l evtl auch ein Rize

kommt ganz auf die Angebote an 

ich wollte auf jeden Fall was mit +130mm Federweg. 
Bloß fahren meine Kumpels großteils Touren oder leichte Trails, deswegen ist zu viel Federweg auch Mist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. März 2010)

@Necrobutcher 
Wie oft würdest du denn dann diese ~50km fahren?
das ist nämlich schon ein dezenter unterschied ob das letztlich 500km oder 5.000km im Jahr sind.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (1. März 2010)

Ich würde lieber etwas drauflegen und dann eins mit einer bessere Austattung holen.Als beispiel:In dieser Preisklasse sind eigentlich nur sehr schwere Federgabeln verbaut die eine reltiv miserable Federungsperformance bieten.


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2010)

@nichtraucher91
nicht all zu oft. Ich denke mal dass ich höchstens auf die ~700km auf normalen Fahrradwegen kommen würde wenn überhaupt. Aus meinem Freundeskreis kann ich leider keinen für Fahrradtouren begeistern deswegen werd ich mich Hauptsächlich im Wald rumtreiben oder mal ein Ort weiter jemanden besuchen fahren. 

Die Dirt Bikes sehen auch ganz interresant aus... damit würden dann aber denke ich mal alles was über den Nachbarort hinaus geht eher zur Qual werden oder?


----------



## rabensang (1. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bin ich mir nicht so sicher - wird ein Zwischending.
> 
> Specialized Enduro l Radon Slide l Lapierre Zesty l evtl auch ein Rize
> 
> ...



Am besten kaufst du dir günstig einen rahmen und nimmst meine magura Wotan dazu. Mit Platform und absenkbarkeit geradezu perfekt.

MFG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. März 2010)

Also Fabian hat erst mal recht. Für 400-500€ bekommt man, etwas spitz gesagt, ein fahrendes Etwas. ~700€ wären besser angelegt. 
Zu deiner Frage anderen Frage: Es muss nicht zwingend eine Qual sein. Ich bin auch schon mit einem Singlespeed mehrere Km Straße gefahren. Es kommt nur auf dir richtige Übersetzung an. Spätestens aber an der ersten stärkeren Steigung, wirst du Probleme auf Grund der Übersetzung bekommen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2010)

Wie sieht es denn z.B. mit dem Cube Acid oder dem Ghost SE 3000? (Natürlich die 2010er Modelle). Als Dirt z.B. das Ghost 4-x Comp Disc.


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2010)

Also das 2010er Acid find ich persöhnlich nicht soo toll. Bin ich mal Probegefahren (nagut gegen mein Stevens S8 Elite, etwas unfairer Vergleich).


----------



## overkill_KA (1. März 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Am besten kaufst du dir günstig einen rahmen und nimmst meine magura Wotan dazu. Mit Platform und absenkbarkeit geradezu perfekt.
> 
> MFG



Nö ist zu Teuer. Die Rahmen kosten allein ja schon 500-600€.
Ich weiß das du deine Wotan verkaufst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. März 2010)

Immerhin bietet das Acid eine ganz anständige Ausstattung zu einem fairen Preis. Wer nicht das Geld für ein LTD Team oder S8 hat, nimmt das.
Mich hat atm kein funktionsfähiges MTB, ich habe ihm einen Link zum Acid geschickt, er meint, das wäre cool. Wenn er es bald kauft, gibt es demnächst wieder ein RL-Treffen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2010)

Ich hab von nem Kumpel nen Angebot für ein Ghost 4-X Pro 2009er Modell für 500€ Neu. Taugt denn so ein Dirt Bike was wenn ich jez mal gemütlich 20 KM in ne Hecke Cruisen will? Hat ja 9 Gang Schaltung. Denke mal damit sollten auch leichtere Steigungen drin sein oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. März 2010)

Klar! Ich schätze mal, dass die Kurbel 36/38 Zähne hat und damit kann man dann auch schon gut fahren.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. März 2010)

Könntet ihr vll. mal eure Meinungen zu folgendem Bike preisgeben

BIKE-MAILORDER.DE - NS Bikes - Core 3 Freeride Bike 2009 -SALE-

Würde es zu dem Preis bekommen der dort steht. Müsste nur Fix bescheid wissen.

LG


----------



## Fabian (3. März 2010)

Ich hätte ein Cube Acid abzugeben mit einigen Anderungen wie die Gabel auf eine manitou R7,laufradsatz auf Crossride,etc.
Technisch 1a,Rahmenhöhe ist 18"...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2010)

Ich schicke "mich" mal einen Link zu diesem Post. Er soll hier öfter mal rein gucken.


----------



## Fabian (3. März 2010)

Hab auch noch ein kleines Vid vid heute:

Ein Acid lernt fliegen - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## mich (4. März 2010)

@ Fabian: für wieviel willst du dein Acid verkaufen?
könntest du Bitte mal Bilder hochladen?
Suche nämlich im Moment ein neues Bike..
Danke schonmal


----------



## Fabian (4. März 2010)

Ich würde vorschlagen das ganze läuft per PN,ich meld mich bei dir


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein kleines Vid vid heute:
> 
> Ein Acid lernt fliegen - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


Ist gut geworden
wie weit fliegste denn so?

@mich: HIER findest du bilder

ich glaube, ich wage mich gleich mal wieder raus, mit cam in der tasche


----------



## Fabian (4. März 2010)

Hmm,muss ich mal schauen,was heute wieder unterwegs.
Mir isses eigentlich auch egal,hauptsache es macht Spaß...


----------



## mich (4. März 2010)

okay...cool..die Fotos sind sehr geil..
ja okay dann den Rest über PM...


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Hmm,muss ich mal schauen,was heute wieder unterwegs.
> Mir isses eigentlich auch egal,hauptsache es macht Spaß...


ja klar, der spaß steht im vordergrund
nur in einer sequenze sieht das voll weit aus

heute zum ersten mal nach langem wieder den die hausrunde gefahren, man hat der winter viele äste und bäume auf den weg gehauen
da muss man mit ner kettensäge ran


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. März 2010)

So das Core 3 is bestellt, ich melde mich dann mal wenn ich die ersten Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe... sonst noch Tips fürn Anfang?


----------



## Fabian (4. März 2010)

> nur in einer sequenze sieht das voll weit aus


Ich werds die Tage mal messen
Hoffe bis dahin hab ich das BigHit wieder so weit fertig,das warten auf die Dämpferbuchsen...


----------



## overkill_KA (5. März 2010)

fabi was willst du für die wotan?


----------



## Fabian (5. März 2010)

Siehe Pn,es ist Rabensang der die verkauft


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. März 2010)

Wir schreiben den 6.März und es liegt Schnee vor der Tür. 
Ich muss jetzt nicht sagen was ich heute machen werde oder?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. März 2010)

Schnee schieben?


----------



## michael7738 (6. März 2010)

> Wir schreiben den 6.März und es liegt Schnee vor der Tür.
> Ich muss jetzt nicht sagen was ich heute machen werde oder?



Lass den Schnee fliegen!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. März 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass der Anhang die Frage beantwortet.


Noch eine kleine Geschichte zum letzten Bild 
Ich bin auf einem Feld gefahren, da der ganze Schnee vom Feld auf den Weg daneben geweht ist.... dann kam aber der Punkt, an dem ich zurück auf den Weg musste um abzubiegen... also einfach runter vom Feld. A*sch nach hinten und Zack! Auf die  gelegt weil's Vorderrad im 40-50cm tiefen Schnee stecken blieb..... also in 40-50cm Schnee gelegt XD Zack weg war ich, unter Schnee begraben xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (6. März 2010)

Bei uns leigen auch ~10cm
Und mein LTD Race wurde nciht verkauft bei ebay  .
Bei fast 40€ Gebühren musste der Preis leider sehr hoch ausfallen.

Naja ich such immer noch mein Enduro / AM


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

ja, bei uns gabs von freitag auf samstag auch ~10cm Neuschnee
Naja, das bikerodeln gestern hat nen haufen spaß gemacht

@LOcke: falls du mal wieder hier liest, ich kenne jemanden, der neben mir evtl. interesse an deinem HT-Rahmen hat


----------



## kmf (7. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bei uns leigen auch ~10cm
> Und mein LTD Race wurde nciht verkauft bei ebay  .
> Bei fast 40€ Gebühren musste der Preis leider sehr hoch ausfallen.
> 
> Naja ich such immer noch mein Enduro / AM


Es ist ziemlich schwer ein Bike zum angemessenen Preis zu verkaufen. Am besten klappt das noch im Bekannten- bzw. Verwandtenkreis. Jedenfalls hab ich diese Erfahrung gemacht. Auf den Zeitpunkt kommts natürlich auch drauf an. Jetzt ist wetterbedingt noch ein ziemlich schlechter.

Ich hab dieses Jahr erst knappe 90 km auf dem Bike. Zeit- und auch wetterbedingt waren leider nicht mehr drin. Letztes Jahr hatte ich da schon die 1500 km-Marke geknackt. Auch habe ich dieses Jahr mehr, ganz anders als in den beiden letzten, Winterspeck zugelegt, den es ganz schnell wieder loszuwerden gillt.


----------



## Gutewicht (9. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich will mir die nächsten 2-3 Wochen ein neues Mountainbike kaufen. Preislich sollte es so zwischen 800 und 900€ liegen. 

Ich wollte mir Ursprünglich das Cube LTD Pro kaufen, allerdings hat das mein örtlicher Fahrradhändler nicht und wird es auch nicht kriegen. Er hatte nur das Cube LTD Team für 999€ da. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Ich fahre mit dem Rad täglich zur Schule (Sommer wie Winter) und fahre ca. 3-4 mal in der Woche im Gelände. Hauptsächlich im Wald, da es bei uns eine spezielle Mountainbikestrecke (LT13) gibt. Hier mal ein paar Bilder, damit ihr euch vorstellen könnt wie das Gelände so ist:

08 03-09 010 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
02 06-09 010 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Ralf II on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
http://www.tauberbischofsheim.de/city_data/images/9/6/49969/resize_200x267.JPG

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Alternativen in dem Preisbereich? Mein Händler hatte recht viele MTBs von Scott, Univega und Bulls. Bikes von Versändern wie Radon kommen nicht in Frage, da mir der Service vor Ort recht wichtig ist.

Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen und evtl. Alternativen empfehlen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2010)

Sagt mal: Das kann es doch nicht sein, dass nach 250km (oder anders: knapp drei Monaten) das Tretlager schon den Löffel abgibt, oder? Erst quietschte es nur vor sich hin  und eben gerade klackerte und knackte es wie blöd .


----------



## kmf (9. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sagt mal: Das kann es doch nicht sein, dass nach 250km (oder anders: knapp drei Monaten) das Tretlager schon den Löffel abgibt, oder? Erst quietschte es nur vor sich hin und eben gerade klackerte und knackte es wie blöd .


Kann schon mal vorkommen, dass ein Tretlager bereits bei der Montage einen Schaden hat. Dann kann so was ruckzuck zum Totalausfall führen. Was ist es denn für ein Tretlager? Noch Garantie drauf?
Aber egal, Tretlager sind nicht sehr teuer. Kommt halt auch drauf an, welche Kurbel verbaut ist.
Wenn man selber reparieren will, braucht man entweder Abzieher (bei 4kant und Hollotech I), eigentlich ist es ein Ausdrücker oder spezielle Formschlüssel (bei Hollotech II)


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2010)

Die Kurbel ist ne Shimano Deore LX mit Hohlachse und dem ganzen Schisslaweng, was meinst du wird das Lager ungefähr kosten? Ich bin momentan nicht so liquid .
Ich hoffe ja mal das das ganze als Garantiefall anerkannt wird...


----------



## kmf (9. März 2010)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Ich will mir die nächsten 2-3 Wochen ein neues Mountainbike kaufen. Preislich sollte es so zwischen 800 und 900€ liegen.
> 
> ...


Bulls bzw. Dynamics

Service vor Ort macht jeder Händler. Die können es sich gar nicht leisten, dich wegzuschicken. Und bei einem neuen Rad hast du in der Regel erst mal Ruhe und brauchst keinen Service. Außerdem kann man sich das bisschen was nötig ist, ganz leicht selbst aneignen.


----------



## kmf (9. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist ne Shimano Deore LX mit Hohlachse und dem ganzen Schisslaweng, was meinst du wird das Lager ungefähr kosten? Ich bin momentan nicht so liquid .
> Ich hoffe ja mal das das ganze als Garantiefall anerkannt wird...


Mit Versand um die 20€. Aber du brauchst Spezialwerkzeug. Kostet etwa 10€ extra.

Passt auch für die Kurbel LX-FCM-580 => Hollowtech II Innenlagerschalen SLX/XT SM-BB70

Werkzeug: Kurbelkappenwerkzeug Shimano / Truvativ

und

T4435 Schlüssel für Tretlagerschalen


----------



## Gutewicht (9. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Bulls bzw. Dynamics
> 
> Service vor Ort macht jeder Händler. Die können es sich gar nicht leisten, dich wegzuschicken. Und bei einem neuen Rad hast du in der Regel erst mal Ruhe und brauchst keinen Service. Außerdem kann man sich das bisschen was nötig ist, ganz leicht selbst aneignen.



Schon mal danke für die Antwort

Mit Service meinte ich, dass ich das Rad beim Händler und nicht Online kaufen will...oder meinst du dass ich mit nem Radon (z.B.) auch zum Händler gehen kann. (wegen Garantie usw.)


----------



## Fabian (9. März 2010)

Also reparieren wird es dir eigentlich jeder Händler,eine Garantieabwicklung läuft aber über den Shop in dem du es gekauft hast.


----------



## kmf (9. März 2010)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> Schon mal danke für die Antwort
> 
> Mit Service meinte ich, dass ich das Rad beim Händler und nicht Online kaufen will...oder meinst du dass ich mit nem Radon (z.B.) auch zum Händler gehen kann. (wegen Garantie usw.)


Garantie wickelt nur der Dealer ab, bei dem du das Rad gekauft hast. 

Du kriegst einfach mehr Rad, wenn du beim Versender kaufst. Das Dynamics beispielsweise ist in dieser Preislage mit der gebotenen Ausstattung ein Knaller. Vergleichbare Räder beim Händler um die Ecke fangen da erst bei 1250..1300€ an, wenn überhaupt.

Was passiert denn schon an einem neuen Rad, außer du fliegst auf die Fresse? Und gerade Stürze sind durch keine Garantie abgedeckt,


----------



## Gutewicht (9. März 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt nochmal ein bisschen im inet umgeschaut und bin jetzt evtl auch bereit in Versenderbike zu kaufen. Allerdings sollte es hier nicht über 800€ gehen. 

Mir gefällt besonders das Radon ZR Team 6.0 2010. Ist das empfehlenswert oder gibts Alternativen?


----------



## kmf (10. März 2010)

^^ Riskier die 2€ Downloadgebühr und zieh dir den Artikel über Einsteiger-Bikes. War in der Bike 03/2010 drin. In der aktuellen Mountain Bike ist auch ein Test drin, aber lang nicht so ausführlich wie in der letzten Bike.

999 EURO Einsteiger-Hardtails


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. März 2010)

So schönes wetter und mein Bike kommt nich :'(


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. März 2010)

Bei uns sind es nur 3°C.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. März 2010)

es wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein Specialized Enduro  Alternativ Canyon Nerve AM 5.0bzw 6.0


----------



## michael7738 (10. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei uns sind es nur 3°C.



Warm wirds einem doch eh wenn man auf Touren kommt.  Den ständigen, teils böigen Wind find ich da schlimmer.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> es wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein Specialized Enduro  Alternativ Canyon Nerve AM 5.0bzw 6.0


Uhhh, dsa Speci Enduro wäre mal sehr geil
Leider ist es sehr teuer

Mein neues Helmchen(Fox Transition Dirt Helmet 09 S/M black) ist da
Sehr leicht und luftig.
2Bilder sin im Anhang.


@michael7738: ja, der wind kann sehr nervig sein


Anbei neben den Bildern vom Helm auch noch ein Pic vom letzten Samstag.

@nichtraucher: 1. was für eine jacke trägst du beim biken und 2. wie steigst du übern lenker ab? ich hatte den ganzen winter immer nur schneekrümel in der jacke und bin sehr oft abgeflogen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. März 2010)

oder 2l Schnee in die Jacke bekommen weil man voll über'n Lenker absteigt xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (10. März 2010)

@bloem:Besorg dir mal andere pedale fürs Cube,du wirst direkt anders fahren


----------



## kmf (11. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> es wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein Specialized Enduro  [...]


 ... im Lotto gewonnen?  

Aber klar, kauf dir ruhig mal was anständiges.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> ... im Lotto gewonnen?
> 
> Aber klar, kauf dir ruhig mal was anständiges.



noch besser .

Hab grad von einem aus der Region ein sehr geiles Angebot für ein Cannondale Rize 4 bekommen 

Das werde ich wahrnehmen, in sofern er auch wirklich verkauft (er ist nochnicht sicher - hat sich aber optimistisch angehört)


----------



## Fabian (11. März 2010)

> Zitat von *overkill_KA*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also das würde ich mir lieber selber aufbauen anstatt es komplett zu kaufen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. März 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> @bloem:Besorg dir mal andere pedale fürs Cube,du wirst direkt anders fahren


die müssten morgen kommen
NC17 Sudpin 2 S-Pro gebraucht fehlen nur noch nen paar vernünftige schuhe, nur die five tens sind so teuern


@kmf: auf den Lottogewinn warte ich pers. auch noch


EDIT:
@overkill_ka: habe gerde was gefunden: KLICK
                  und noch ein 2.: KLICK


----------



## overkill_KA (11. März 2010)

Ne die beiden die ich will liegen unter 1500€

Wobei ich hoffe das er sein Rize definitiv verkauft, weil ich gehört hab das es mit der Speci Gabel öfters Probleme gibt und Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt.


----------



## Fabian (11. März 2010)

Also für unter 1500 solltest du mit einem gebrauchten Rahmen was schickes aufbauen können


----------



## overkill_KA (12. März 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Also für unter 1500 solltest du mit einem gebrauchten Rahmen was schickes aufbauen können



Warum denn? 
Ich bekomm für 1500 ein komplettes Rize 4 oder für 1400 ein Speci Enduro.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Warum denn?
> Ich bekomm für 1500 ein komplettes Rize 4 oder für 1400 ein Speci Enduro.


ja gut, das ist ein bisschen weniger als die beiden enduros kosten, die ich da gesehen habe


----------



## kmf (12. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ne die beiden die ich will liegen unter 1500€
> 
> Wobei ich hoffe das er sein Rize definitiv verkauft, weil ich gehört hab das es mit der Speci Gabel öfters Probleme gibt und Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt.


Wie alt oder wie neu ist denn das Bike, dass du noch von Garantie sprichst? Bzw. Garantie auf Gabel u. Dämpfer gibt es nur, wenn der jährliche Service durchgeführt wurde.  
Der kostet ca 100€ und du hast etwa eine Woche kein Bike. 

Meinst du bei der Lefti am Rize wär das anders?

Mein Stumpi wird Ende Juni 2 Jahre alt. Ich hab da bisher auch noch keinen Schrauber drangelassen. Garantie für Gabel und Dämpfer sind somit auch schon passé.


----------



## Gutewicht (12. März 2010)

So Jungs, ich brauch nochmal eure Hilfe

Ich hab mich jetzt auf zwei Fahrräder festgelegt. Zum einen wäre es das

Radon ZR Team 6.0
RADON BikesZR Team 6.0 2010
dazu kommt noch ne Dämpferpumpe und Versand
Insgesamt 850€

Zum anderen gefällt mir das Canyon Yellowstone 5.0 sehr gut
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1764
Hier ist die Dämpferpumpe schon gratis dabei.
Mit Versand bin ich hier allerdings bei 885€ und es fehlen noch Pedale

Nun wollte ich mal Fragen, ob das Canyon den Mehrpreis von gut 50€ (Pedale inkl.) Wert ist? Der größte Unterschied dürften Rahmen und Bremse sein...

Schon mal Danke


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. März 2010)

Hi Gutewicht,

beim Radon hängt ein XT Umwerfer, beim Canyon lediglich ein Deore, was sich aber durch die Deore Kurbel, statt der Alivio, wieder "ausgleicht". 
Zum Thema Pedale. Besser selber gutes Paar kaufen, als den Standarddreck zu fahren. Ich merke es grade selber an meinem Cannondale. 
Welche Bremsen besser sind, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. -> Google ist dein Freund 
In Sachen Rahmen, weiß ich, dass der Radon keine Standardmaß Sattelstütze hat und damit beim Aufrüsten Probleme bereit. 


Insgesamt würde ich zum Canyon greifen, wenn ich nicht mein Cannondale hätte 

Warum? 
- Bessere Kurbel
- keine Aufrüstprobleme 
- Support soll besser sein
- Disc's sehen besser aus 

Falls du noch ein Tacho brauchst, hab ich noch einen Sigma BC2006 MHR zum verkauf stehen. Link ist in meiner Signatur. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (12. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Wie alt oder wie neu ist denn das Bike, dass du noch von Garantie sprichst? Bzw. Garantie auf Gabel u. Dämpfer gibt es nur, wenn der jährliche Service durchgeführt wurde.
> Der kostet ca 100€ und du hast etwa eine Woche kein Bike.
> 
> Meinst du bei der Lefti am Rize wär das anders?
> ...



Speci Enduro ist mehr als 1 Jahr alt
Rize wäre auch so ungefähr so ein Jahr

Aber das mit der Wartung stimmt nicht ganz. Ich kenn genug Leute die ihre Talas noch nie gewartet haben und trotzdem immer eine neue Gabel bekommen oder ihre repariert bekommen.


@ Gutewicht:

Mhm versteh jetzt nicht ganz warum du das Radon vor meinem Cube vorziehst? Also Teile mäßig ist das Rad ja schwer unterlegen. Recon - keine Reba SL , Oro K 18, Sunringle Laufräder+Naben, SLX/XT Mix.

Aber gut du musst entscheiden 

Ich würde das Canyon nehmen: bessere bremsen, besserer Rahmen.


----------



## Fabian (13. März 2010)

Der gute möchte kein gebrauchtes

@nichtraucher:Was verstehst du unter Standard Sattelstützen Maß?
Ehrlich gesagt macht meine Hayes Stroker Ryde keinerlei Probleme,im Gegensatz zu meiner anderen Juicy 5.
Bremsbelagbefestigung ist bei der Hayes einiges besser belöst,brauchst zwar einen kleinen Imbus,dafür haste nicht diese dämliche Klammer.
Und die Hayes wird mit sintermetallbelägen richtig schön agressiv

Ich würde keins dieser beiden Versenderbikes kaufen.Für ein wenig mehr bekommst du ein besseres Bike ohne versteckte minderwertige Teile,
allerdings müsstest du es selber aufbauen/aufbauen lassen.

Ich hatte nichtraucher mal so eine schicke Liste ausgearbeitet,
kann ich dir bei Interesse auch zukommen lassen.


----------



## kmf (13. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Speci Enduro ist mehr als 1 Jahr alt
> Rize wäre auch so ungefähr so ein Jahr
> 
> Aber das mit der Wartung stimmt nicht ganz. Ich kenn genug Leute die ihre Talas noch nie gewartet haben und trotzdem immer eine neue Gabel bekommen oder ihre repariert bekommen.
> ...


Was ich gepostet hab, stimmt. Gemäß den Papieren, die dem Rad beiliegen und was dir der Verkäufer einschärft. Was letztlich der Dealer dreht, daran hab ich leider keinen Einfluss.


----------



## kmf (13. März 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Der gute möchte kein gebrauchtes
> 
> @nichtraucher:Was verstehst du unter Standard Sattelstützen Maß?
> Ehrlich gesagt macht meine Hayes Stroker Ryde keinerlei Probleme,im Gegensatz zu meiner anderen Juicy 5.
> ...


Eigenbau lohnt nur, wenn du an einen billigen Granatenrahmen kommst. Anders wirds immer teurer.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. März 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> @nichtraucher:Was verstehst du unter Standard Sattelstützen Maß?



Ja.... sehr schlau Formuliert von mir^^
naja ich meine, dass Radon ein Sattelstützenmass von 31,4mm hat. Ein Cube, als Beispiel hat ein Sattelstützenmass von 31,6mm. 
Was ich also sagen will, ist, dass man eine sehr Überschaubare Auswahl an Sattelstützen hat die mit einem Sattelstützenmass von 31,4mm aus dem Karton kommen. Ich habe lediglich eine von Thomson und Ritchey gefunden.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2010)

Gestern war ich mal mein S8 quälen, war ne Schlammschlacht . Bilder sidn im Anhang; leider zwei davon mitm N95 geschossen .

Die Schneise in Richtung See auf dem letzten Bild ist nicht von mir .


----------



## michael7738 (13. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mal mein S8 quälen, war ne Schlammschlacht . Bilder sidn im Anhang; leider zwei davon mitm N95 geschossen



Schöne Bilder, machen richtig Lust auf mehr.  Muss dann bei der nächsten Waldtour auch mal die Kamera mitnehmen und fotografier etwas wenn ich Pause mache.

Gestern Abend hab ich mir nen neuen Fahrradcomputer bestellt:
Garmin Edge 500 Bundle inkl. Brustgurt und GSC10 / Radsport / GPS / Fahrradcomputer
Ich denke mal der wird mir die nächsten Jahre treue Dienste leisten.


----------



## Fabian (13. März 2010)

> Eigenbau lohnt nur, wenn du an einen billigen Granatenrahmen kommst. Anders wirds immer teurer.


Naja im CC Bereich bekommt man vernünftige Rahmen schon zum guten Preis


----------



## overkill_KA (13. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht



Wo ist da Schlamm? 
Schau mal im Anhang - war bisher eine der heftigsten bei mir  
abgesehen von der im Winter bei der mir der Umwerfer festgefroren ist  (-8°C)

Bin ich froh die Bikemate Satteltasche los zu sein. Ich kann die nur wegen dem Werkzeug empfehlen, die Tasche ist Schrott. Nach der Tour war der Reißverschluss kaputt.
Zum Glück hat die neue Toppeak eine Regenhülle  Dann bleibt das Putzen erstpart

bitte bei Sony Ericsson wegen den schlechten Bildern beschweren


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2010)

ich werde mein bike morgen auch mal in die schlammschlacht shcicken, imt mir dabei.
wir fahren morgen in die harburger berge

bilder von den pedalen + bike folgen die tage

ich hatte vor einer woche auch ne kleine eiszeit um das tertlager herum, der schneematsch ist an umwerfer, unterrrohr und kurbel festgefroren


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. März 2010)

Also, mein bike sieht in etwa genau so schlimm aus, allerdings ist nen teil vom dreck schon wieder runter und dsa bild ist sehr ungünstig, aber trotzdem mal nen pic vom rad und den neuen pedalen


----------



## overkill_KA (16. März 2010)

So wie es aussieht wird mein Rad in den nächsten Tagen weggehen
Wart nur noch auf die Zusage fürs RIZE 


Bloem mach mal deinen Sattel höher oder fährst du so? 
Ich hab meinen immer höher als den Lenker.

PS: wird dein Sattel auch schon weißlich?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2010)

Ach ja roter Sattel der weiß wird xD
kenne ich von nem Freund. Er fährt das 2010'er Acid und hat kaum noch rot dran.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. März 2010)

Trotz aller Hoffnung Rad Heute nich gekommen


----------



## overkill_KA (16. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ach ja roter Sattel der weiß wird xD
> kenne ich von nem Freund. Er fährt das 2010'er Acid und hat kaum noch rot dran.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



echt ne Schweinerei - mein Sattel ist mehr weiß als schwarz


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. März 2010)

Es gibt doch sicher schwarze Farbe für Leder. Damit könnte man die Farbe wiederherstellen.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sicher schwarze Farbe für Leder. Damit könnte man die Farbe wiederherstellen.



Ne zu gefährlich für mich da ich verkaufe. 

Leider ist das Enduro schon weg 
Und mein Interessent ist Abgesprungen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ne zu gefährlich für mich da ich verkaufe.


Ich dachte da auch eher an mein Bike. Ich hab ja auch ein Cube und bei mir wird die schwarze Farbe auch mit der Zeit blasser.


----------



## Fabian (17. März 2010)

Öhm,was stellt ihr damit an?
Der Sattel der bei meinem Cube drauf ist,sieht bis auf ein paar Gebrauchsspuren ,von der Farbe her noch aus wie neu.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Mein MTB ist mein einziges Bike, muss also auch für den City-Einsatz herhalten. Und da trägt man Jeans.


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2010)

Ist bei mir mit meinem Stevens nicht anders, nur hat der Sattel immernoch die Originalfarbe .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2010)

ja das ist echt komisch bei den 2010'er Modellen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (17. März 2010)

Ja ich fahre meistens mit einer kurzen Hose über der Engen, weil des besser zu den lässigen Jerseys passt

Ansonsten nur Radlerhosen.


----------



## Fabian (17. März 2010)

Ich fahr mit dem Cube auch überall hin wenns nicht gerade regnet,auch mit Jeans und da passiert rein garnichts.Sind bei euch die Sättel nur übergesprüht oder was?


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. März 2010)

Ein weiterer Tag ohne Bike, die wolln mich doch verarschen


----------



## Fabian (17. März 2010)

Selber schuld,wenn du es beim lokalen Händler gekauft hättest bzw. eine Alternative dann hättest du es schon...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Online bestellen muss nicht unbedingt schlechter sein.


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. März 2010)

Heute (Do) gekommen... 25°C blauer Himmel gleich mal bisschen im Dreck gewütet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. März 2010)

Ich war gestern Mountainbike fahren. War total geil! Als ich den Berg wieder runter gefahren bin, wurde ich auf meinem Hardtail ganz schön durchgeschüttelt, hat Spaß gemacht.
Leider war die Anfahrt sehr lang, die ging über Feldwege. Die hat länger gedauert als der eigentliche Teil meiner Tour. Am Ende war ich dann noch bei Burger King.
Eigentlich wollte ich gestern Abend on kommen, aber mich davor ein bisschen hinlegen. Ich bin dann gleich richtig eingeschlafen und erst heute morgen wieder aufgewacht. Es war aber auch anstrengend, über 6 Stunden ohne nennenswerte Pause zu biken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. März 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wird mein Rad in den nächsten Tagen weggehen
> Wart nur noch auf die Zusage fürs RIZE


das ist doch schön




overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bloem mach mal deinen Sattel höher oder fährst du so?
> Ich hab meinen immer höher als den Lenker.
> 
> PS: wird dein Sattel auch schon weißlich?


Nein, ich fahre mit höherem sattel, aber nicht, wenn ich nen bissl street fahre und auf'm trail runter wird der sattel auch immer soweit runter gemacht

ja, leider verliert mein sattel auch schon farbe
das größere problem ist aber, dass ich mir durch nen dummen unfall mein hinteres Laufrad total verzogen habe. Mein kumpel hats recht gut wieder zentriert, aber wenn das gute stück noch einen abbekommt, dann ists vorbei dann muss ich schon wieder geld investieren
neu bis zu 130€, naja vllt. finde ich was gutes gebrauchtes


@necrobutscher: viel spaß damit
@Jever-P.: 6Std.? Nicht schlecht. Werde ich auf der nächsten größeren Tour vllt. auch schaffen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2010)

Im Sommer bin ich auch mal meine 8-10Stunden unterwegs, dann fall ich (nachdem ich den Kühlschrank geplündert hab ) auch halbtot ins Bett  .




Was für nen Mantel empfiehlt ihr denn für 60% Straße, 40% Gelände?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. März 2010)

Smart Sam als Falt.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## michael7738 (20. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Im Sommer bin ich auch mal meine 8-10Stunden unterwegs, dann fall ich (nachdem ich den Kühlschrank geplündert hab ) auch halbtot ins Bett  .



So gehts mir auch, allerdings schon nach zwei Stunden City und Main. Bin heut wieder schön meine Runden durch Frankfurt gefahren, hab eben was gegessen und bin grad total kaputt. Schlimm is das.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> dann fall ich (nachdem ich den Kühlschrank geplündert hab ) auch halbtot ins Bett  .


Ich konnte gar nicht mehr den Kühlschrank plündern, so müde war ich. Ich hab mir so schön gesagt, nach 20min stehe ich nochmal auf, mache mir was zu Essen, mache den PC an, *starte F@H* und gehe on.
So hatte ich nur einen Chicken Nugget Burger von Burger King als Abendessen, nicht gerade viel.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2010)

Was einfach nur geil ist, ist um 1:45 über eine Landstraße zu ballern. Voll ausrasten, mitten auf der Fahrbahn. - HERRLICH! 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Im Sommer bin ich auch mal meine 8-10Stunden unterwegs, dann fall ich (nachdem ich den Kühlschrank geplündert hab ) auch halbtot ins Bett  .


Um so ausgepauert zu sein, musst du nichtmal so lange Rad fahren
Du musst nur bei einem Konzert von den BloodRedSHoes in Hamburg im Übel&Gefährlich sein
Nach 2STd.(mit vorband) biste durch, dann kannste net mehr.
dazu kann man sich auch einfach mal das bild von meinem t-shirt und meinem pullover angucken im anhang. so sah das noch 1,5Std. nach dem ende aus



nfsgame schrieb:


> Was für nen Mantel empfiehlt ihr denn für 60% Straße, 40% Gelände?


Der Smart Sam ist dafür eig. ne Recht gute Wahl, wie nichtraucher gesagt hat. Wenn du allerdings auch mal nen paar mehr Reserven haben willst, würde ich für zumindest vorne nen Nobby Nic darufziehen
Der ist wesentlich geländetauglicher als der SS und dabei auch noch straßentauglich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. März 2010)

Meine Rücklicht-Halterung hat sich beim Biken etwas gelöst. Als ich dann danach, als ich wieder auf öffentlichen Straßen war und es schon dunkel war, das Rücklicht aufgesteckt habe, hing es nach unten. Das wurde während der Fahrt immer schlimmer, irgendwann fiel es ab und ich musste es aufsammeln. Dann musste ich ohne Rücklicht nach Hause fahren.
Das nächste Mal nehme ich besser einen Inbus-Schraubenzieher mit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

Inbus muss man immer dabei haben man brauch meist nen 2er, 3er, 4er und 5er. 6er kommt auch manchmal vor, abe eher selten
einerseits sind mechanische v-Brakes via 5er Inbus zu verstellen, die meisten hebelweiten auch via irgendnem inbus einzustellen und ein großteil der parts mit inbus befestigt, deswegen sollte man immer nen paar inbusse dabeihaben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. März 2010)

Ich hatte sogar Flickzeug (incl. Reifenheber) und Pumpe dabei, aber keine Schraubenzieher.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Der Smart Sam ist dafür eig. ne Recht gute Wahl, wie nichtraucher gesagt hat. Wenn du allerdings auch mal nen paar mehr Reserven haben willst, würde ich für zumindest vorne nen Nobby Nic darufziehen
> Der ist wesentlich geländetauglicher als der SS und dabei auch noch straßentauglich



Hast recht, mehr Grip im Gelände, aber auch ein starker Abrieb auf der Straße. Ein Freund fuhr letzte Session den Nobby Nic hinten und hatte nach rund 1000km Gesamtleistung (täglich 10km Straße und 10km Gelände) einen fast Slick. 

@Jever_Pilsener
So etwas hat man auch immer mit zu haben. 

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

also mein NN hat bisher kaum abrieb und den bin ich best. 1500km vorne gefahren
vorne ist der abrieb und rollwiederstand geringer die antribslast ist ja hinten.
mal sehen was er diese saison so macht, er kommt demnächst hinten druff, der gute alte Nobby.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. März 2010)

Mein RR (hinten) ist schon ziemlich stark abgenutzt, der NN (vorne) noch nicht.

Ich habe btw gemerkt, dass es richtig war, einen Helm aufzusetzen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht gebraucht habe. Ein kleiner Fehler und es kann ohne Helm böse enden. MTB ist doch erheblich wilder als Stadtverkehr. Und es gibt Abgründe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

ja, war bei mir auch so, der RaRa war nach 2monaten ziemlich runter, während der NN noch nichts abbekommen hatte.
Einen Helm zu tragen, ist immer richtig


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Um so ausgepauert zu sein, musst du nichtmal so lange Rad fahren
> Du musst nur bei einem Konzert von den BloodRedSHoes in Hamburg im Übel&Gefährlich sein
> Nach 2STd.(mit vorband) biste durch, dann kannste net mehr.
> dazu kann man sich auch einfach mal das bild von meinem t-shirt und meinem pullover angucken im anhang. so sah das noch 1,5Std. nach dem ende aus


Ja, ich habs bei Svz gelesen .




> Der Smart Sam ist dafür eig. ne Recht gute Wahl, wie nichtraucher gesagt hat. Wenn du allerdings auch mal nen paar mehr Reserven haben willst, würde ich für zumindest vorne nen Nobby Nic darufziehen
> Der ist wesentlich geländetauglicher als der SS und dabei auch noch straßentauglich


OK, das hört sich gut an. Danke für die Vorschläge .

Nochmal ne Frage: Wie ist eigendlich der Conti Vapor einzuordnen? Den hab ich immoment drauf (Standart-/original-bereifung); der "verflüchtigt" sich auf der Straße recht schnell -.- .


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

laut conti selbst ist das nen Marathon reifen: KLICK
Der verschleiss auf der Straße lässt sich dadurch auch erklären


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2010)

Leute, schnappt eure Räder und geht biken, wir haben(hier zumindest) 20°C und sonnenschein.
kurze hose und t-shirt, das wird ein spaß


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. März 2010)

Ich fahre auch gleich los. Ich freu mich schon. 

Edit: Ich fühle mich so schlapp, da geht es leider doch nicht. 
Morgen will ich dann aber viel biken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2010)

Wenn ich die Zeit hätte würde ich täglich ab 16:00 aufm Bike sitzen, aber ich hab die Zeit nicht... Fahrschule, Lernen für die Schule, Schülerradio aufbauen und umsetzen, andere Event's Planen, Freunde... raubt viel zeit und auch Nerven... und jetzt wo meine Ferien beginnen fängt das sch°iß Wetter an -__-

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (25. März 2010)

> Leute, schnappt eure Räder und geht biken, wir haben(hier zumindest) 20°C und sonnenschein.



Was meinst du was ich die letzten tage gemacht hab?
Nur nicht alle haben es so gut wie du und sind schon sofrüh zu hause...


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2010)

Ich war bis eben seit 13Uhr unterwegs . Wetter ist spitze. Leider solls morgen schonwieder schlechter werden. MAl schauen.

Ich kann jetzt übrigens nachvollziehen was ihr meint in Punkto Sattelveränderung. Mein Sattel vom S8 elite löst sich seit heute auch irgendwie in seine Bestandteile auf -_-.


----------



## michael7738 (25. März 2010)

> Leute, schnappt eure Räder und geht biken, wir haben(hier zumindest) 20°C und sonnenschein.



Hab ich.  68km in drei Tagen hab ich geschafft, ist aber viel Stadtverkehr innerhalb Frankfurts dabei. Und ich bin vorher kaum gefahren, brauch erstmal wieder etwas Übung. 

Wieviele KM schafft ihr so am Tag wenn ihr eure Touren fahrt?



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zeit hätte würde ich täglich ab 16:00 aufm Bike sitzen, aber ich hab die Zeit nicht... Fahrschule, Lernen für die Schule, Schülerradio aufbauen und umsetzen, andere Event's Planen, Freunde... raubt viel zeit und auch Nerven... und jetzt wo meine Ferien beginnen fängt das sch°iß Wetter an.



Man muss ja auch Prioritäten setzen, und da sind (Fahr-)Schule und soziale Zusammenarbeit deutlich wichtiger als Biken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Wieviele KM schafft ihr so am Tag wenn ihr eure Touren fahrt?




Letztes Jahr wahren es teils 120km mit 500hm an einem Tag.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zeit hätte würde ich täglich ab 16:00 aufm Bike sitzen, aber ich hab die Zeit nicht... Fahrschule, Lernen für die Schule, Schülerradio aufbauen und umsetzen, andere Event's Planen, Freunde... raubt viel zeit und auch Nerven... und jetzt wo meine Ferien beginnen fängt das sch°iß Wetter an -__-
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Ich habe Ferien und gutes Wetter



Fabian schrieb:


> Was meinst du was ich die letzten tage gemacht hab?
> Nur nicht alle haben es so gut wie du und sind schon sofrüh zu hause...


du warst vllt. biken?
ich habe ferien, deswegen bin ich immer so früh on


wenn ich ne gute Tour fahre, schaffe ich 70km und habe noch nen haufen zeit übrig
mal gucken, vllt. iust demnächst irgendwann ja mal das wetter und die zeit da, dass ich mal alle hot spiots der umbgebung in eine tour apcke


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

So, morgen Vormittag werde ich ein Endurorennen bestreiten
Von HIER gehts los. fahren werden wir 25km, in denen 5Trails auf Zeit gefahren werden.
Mal sehen wie's wird. Ich denke ich schaffe es unter die Top 20(wenn überhaupt so vile teilnehmen)


----------



## overkill_KA (27. März 2010)

Enduro mit einem LTD Team?
*hust*


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

naja, nennt sich Endurochallange.
Ist aber eig. nur durch die Harburger Berge gurken und dabei nen paar Trails(5 dieses Jahr) auf Zeit fahren und am Ende wird's dann ausgewertet

Ich war da shconmal imt dem LTD, ging alles zu fahren.


----------



## michael7738 (28. März 2010)

> Letztes Jahr wahren es teils 120km mit 500hm an einem Tag.



Herrje, dafür fehlen mir hier die richtigen Routen. Mein maximum von früher liegt glaub bei 96km an einem Tag, da tat mir aber auch gut der Hintern weh.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

So, Sonnta war richtig geil.
Sehr gut organisiert, geile Strecken und sogar Carlo Dieckmann war da
Ich bin 19. geworden von 27Leuten, die ins Ziel gekommen sind, 32 sind gestartet.
Ich war der beste mit Hardtail. Vor mir waren nur Fullys, vom DH- bis zum AM-Fully.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. März 2010)

Ich sehe hier die Wettervorhersage bis Samstag. Jeden Tag Regen. Da kann man nicht so gut biken. 
Bei dem Wetter muss man eine LAN nach der anderen machen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2010)

Du Lulatsch! Ich bin Montag in strömenden Regen gefahren. 
War auch ganz gut so... musste mich mal abreagieren...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Hehe, ja das kenn ich. Regen kann mich eigendlich auch kaum aufhalten. Solang es nur Regen ist...


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

Im Regen biken macht auch Spaß und muss man irgendwann mal machen, ist fahrtechnisch eine ganz andere Herrausforderung und hilfreich.


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Wenn du eine fahrtechnisch GANZ andere Herausforderung haben willst, dann nimm im Winter meinen Schulweg, da sind nen paar Firmen an der einen Straße wo die Putzfrauen abends das Wasser auf die Straße kippen, so manches mal hab da diesen Winter gestanden und hab 1-2Umdrehungen um die eigene Achse gemacht , zum Glück "nur" einmal auf die Klappe geflogen .


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. März 2010)

Das Wetter ist doch egal, sobald der Schnee in den Bergen weg ist weiß ich schon wos wieder hingeht.
Nutz einer von euch nen Carbon Rad?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. März 2010)

Wenn ich bei Regen bike, gibt es ein Problem: Ich habe keine Schutzbleche. Danach bin ich voll eingesaut.


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Das ist wenn man es richtig macht auch mit Schutzblechen so, die Erfahrung hab ich gemacht  .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Regen bike, gibt es ein Problem: Ich habe keine Schutzbleche. Danach bin ich voll eingesaut.



tzz... wenn ich in Bikeklamote unterwegs bin, ist mir Würstchen, ob ich aus seh wie so...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (31. März 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist doch egal, sobald der Schnee in den Bergen weg ist weiß ich schon wos wieder hingeht.
> Nutz einer von euch nen Carbon Rad?



Nein warum?
P/L lohnt sich für den normalen Fahrer nicht.

So ein Cube LTD Rahmen mit Carbon Parts kommt wrsl auch unter 10kg


----------



## michael7738 (1. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist wenn man es richtig macht auch mit Schutzblechen so, die Erfahrung hab ich gemacht  .



Jep, ich auch.  Einmal schön durch ne tiefe (Schlamm-)Pfütze und platsch - einmal komplett versaut.


----------



## Fabian (2. April 2010)

Kleines Vid von heute Nachmittag:*Drop,zwei Perspektiven - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2010)

Ich war heute mal wieder biken, Bilder siehe Anhang. Der Ort da unten ist btw Neustadt an der Weinstraße.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

mach bloß den ständer ab, mach ihn ab oder ich kill dich
Der versaut doch das ganze schöne rad

@fabi: ich habe gleich mal nen kommentar abgegeben.

@Sesfontain: hast du Lust morgen, montag oder dienstag zum Wilseder zu fahren?

ganz nebenbei kann ich ja auchnochmal mein testvid verlinken --->KLICK<---


----------



## Fabian (3. April 2010)

Bei dem kleinen Kickerchen reißt du aber ganzschön am Lenker...


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2010)

@Bloemfontein: Wieso Ständer abmachen? Ich hab auch einen am Bike, find ich besser als wenn man das irgendwo anlehnen muss und so den Rahmen oder sonstwas zerkratzt, zumal das doch gar nicht so schlimm aussieht .


----------



## hempsmoker (3. April 2010)

Hi Leute.

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Neulich, als ich mit meinem MTB ne kurze aber knackige Steigung gefahren bin, ist mir das Hinterrad komplett aus der Verankerung geknallt. Nicht nur das Rad sondern auch die Scheibe von meiner Avid Jucy 5 Hydraulic Scheibenbremse. 

Nach ein bissl rummachen, hatte ich dann das Rad samt Scheibe wieder drin. Allerdings haben sich dadurch wohl die Bremsbacken verstellt und jetzt schleifts ein wenig. Leider habe ich nicht soviel Ahnung von der ganzen "Hardware" und bin nicht ganz sicher, welche Schrauben ich da verstellen kann/soll/darf. 

Könnt ihr mir da helfen, oder soll ich lieber gleich damit zum Laden fahren damit die sich das vor Ort ansehen können?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2010)

Wenn es nur ein bisschen schleift, so stark bremsen, dass du gerade noch fahren kannst. Gegen die Bremsen ankämpfen. Dabei passen sich die Bremsbeläge an die Lage der Disc an. So habe ich schon öfter Schleifen weg gekriegt.


----------



## rabensang (3. April 2010)

Eigentlich stellen sich die backen der Juicy 5 selbst ein. Vielleicht hat deine Scheibe einen weg. Die dünnen Avid Schreiben reagieren sehr empfindlich auf ungewollte "Berührungen"

MFG


----------



## Gutewicht (3. April 2010)

bei mir hat neu justieren geholfen

also die schrauben der halterung leicht lösen, bremshebel ziehen und dann vorsichtig und gleichmäßig die schrauben wieder anziehen


----------



## hempsmoker (3. April 2010)

Ah, danke euch! Ich werd die Tipps mal der Reihe nach abarbeiten .


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. April 2010)

Ich will mir nen schicken, bequemen und funktionellen Jersey sowie ne kurzebis 3/4 Hose zulegen... habt ihr mal ein paar Online-Shops die ihr mir empfehlen könnt außer Bike-Mailorder?


----------



## Fabian (5. April 2010)

Kauf doch einfach beim Händler um die Ecke,bzw. zwei Ecken weiter.
kannste auch direkt anprobieren etc...


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. April 2010)

So langsam Zeug packen und anziehn und ab in die örtlichen Trails


----------



## michael7738 (5. April 2010)

Wie reinigt ihr eigentlich eure Fahrräder? Geht ihr da mit Hochdruckreiniger dran (natürlich mit 30-40cm Abstand) und hinterher nur Öl neu auf die Kette oder macht ihr das per Hand und mit extra Kettenreiniger? (Gibt doch so extra Teile wo man die Kette zum reinigen durchzieht.) Sonst noch was zu beachten wo nach der Reinigung wieder geschmiert werden muss?

Früher (Kindesalter) am BMX hab ichs immer mit dem Gartenschlauch gemacht, wobei ich da nie dran dachte mal wieder zu ölen, entsprechend war mein Verschleiß, deswegen möcht ichs jetzt mal etwas genauer wissen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2010)

Meine Kette war einmal vor kurzem sehr stark verdreckt und auch verrostet (Winter, Streusalz, nicht genug nachgeschmiert). Dann habe ich sie mit einem Kettenreinigungsgerät und einer speziellen Reinigungsflüssigkeit gereinigt. Ich habe auch einiges an Dreck mit Klopapier und Lappen von Zahnrädern und der Kette entfernt.


----------



## Fabian (5. April 2010)

Also ich reinige eigentlich nur bewegliche Teile,die auch eine schmierung benötigen.

Also:

Kette mit Lappen sauberwischen,Kurbel einfach nur die Kettenblätter sauberbürsten/wischen und die Kasette wird einfach ab und zu mit der Bürste,bei härterem Schmutz mit der Drahtbürste abgebürstet.
Kette danach ölen,später überschüssiges Öl abwischen.

Gabel:Standrohre abwischen,erneut eintauchen,nochmal abwischen.Staubabstreifer mit dem Finger etwas anheben und mit insgesamt 2/3 Tropfen Gabelöl pro Seite schmieren.Nach kurzem warten öberschüssiges Öl abwischen.

Dämpfer einfach nur sauberwischen,ab und zu mit einen Tropfen Öl schmieren.

Schaltwerk + Umwerfer wird,wenn es trocken ist einfach mit einer weichen Bürste gereinigt,seltener bekommen die gelenke einen tropfen öl,überschüssiges wieder abwischen.

Beim Fully wische ich die stellen an den Lagern sauber,der Rahmen bleibt eigentlich schmutzig,evt den Schmutz grob abwischen.(im Winter wird das Salz mit lauwarmen Wasser entfernt.)


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. April 2010)

Folgendes Problem:

Bei der hinteren Bremse schleift die äußere Bremsbacke. Es handelt sich um Hayes MX-4.

Die innere lässt sich ja ohne Probleme mit einem Imbus verstellen, die äußere nicht. Ich hab schon die gesamte Bremse an mit Hilfe der Langlöcher so weit wie es geht nach außen verschoben, schleift jedoch immernoch!

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2010)

Die ganze Zeit oder nur in Kurven?


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. April 2010)

Immer.

€: Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Ausritt... Wie mach ich Bilder von mir beim Fahrn?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Wie mach ich Bilder von mir beim Fahrn?


Da muss ein Freund von dir das Foto machen, während du fährst.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. April 2010)

Gute Läden für Jerseys:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com(UK)
aber sehr günstige Preise

http://www.unitybikes.de/shop


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2010)

@Necrobutcher

So wie du wohl auch das Letzte gemacht hast. Stativ und Selbstauslöser. 

coole Trikots:
http://www.foska.com/

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. April 2010)

Stativ aka Waldboden? 

Das Bremsenproblem ist übrigens immernoch aktuell


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2010)

Ich werde imr fürs biken demnächst mal folgendes Stativ zulegen:
Joby Gorillapod
damit kannste die kamera an ästen usw. befästigen und dann via selbstauslöser beim biken bilder machen.
sonst von einem imtbiker machen lassen.
die edelste variante wäre wohl diese hier: KLICKIst zwar eher video, kannste aber auch bilder mit machen. währed der fahrt kurz klicken, wenn du die cam an lenker machst oder so

gibt 2neue bilder, von der gestriegen tour(die beiden ersten): -->KLICK HIER<--

EDIT: zum thema jersey, die händlerum die ecke haben meistens nur CC-Trikots. Bei Fox kann ich nur sagen, wenn du M hast, nimm S


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. April 2010)

Hmm 10 sec. Selbstauslöser wie soll ich dasn anstellen? Wahrscheinlich stell ich mich grad nur dumm an :x

Bremsenproblem nach wie vor aktuell ;D

€: Bremsenproblem is denk ich mal erledigt, fahr dann zu nem Kumpel der Fahrradfutzi von Beruf is der mir mal alles einstellt 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2010)

Bei meiner Kompakten kann ich die Auslöseverzögerung variieren und auch gleich mehrere Bilder nach einander machen lassen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. April 2010)

Mir bleibt wohl nichts als die Langlöcher zu vergrößern oder die Bremsblöcke abzuschleifen... oder halt warten...

Naja aber alles gescheit eingestellt und nebenbei von nem fetten Trail hier erfahren... Morgen gehts wieder frisch ans Werk 8-)

€Heute:

Stativ vom Opa bekommen, 20KM dort hin geradelt wo ich aufgewachsen bin und da gleich mal die Wälder unsicher machen


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Hmm 10 sec. Selbstauslöser wie soll ich dasn anstellen? Wahrscheinlich stell ich mich grad nur dumm an :x
> [...]
> MfG


Das funktioniert schon, du musst dich nur beeilen
Oder wie nichtraucher gesagt hat, die funktion, dass er mehrere fotos macht und die dann mit selbstauslöser kombinieren

Leider regnets und da der reißverschluss der regenjacke kaputt ist kann ich net rauß*verzweifel*
gestern war gutes wetter, nur leider hatte ich 8Stunden und musste lernen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. April 2010)

Jetzt wo "mich" sein neues MTB hat, können wir endlich zusammen biken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2010)

Was hat "mich" denn für ein Rad?
Ich gehe nachher auch wieder auf ne kleine Tour

Gestern etwas nicht so tolles erlebt:
Ich war mit nem anderen Biker ausm Dorf an einer gebauten Strecke(illegal), die hier ganz in der Nähe ist. Er kennt die Erbauer. So, als ich die Strecke gefunden habe, dachte ich, hier kann man doch mal was machen und meinte zu ihm, ob wir da nicht mal was dran bauen wollen.
Er hat den das gleich erzählt und die meinten gestern zu mir, das ich das keinem zeigen darf und auch nichts dran bauen darf.
(Finden wird das so oder so später einer oder mehrere, da die strecke dierekt an einem Forst- und an einem Wanderweg liegt und unweit eines Wohngebietes).
Ganz nebenbei waren das so Typen, die von einem erwarten, das man gleich alles springt(ich mit cc-ht, die allesamt mit Freerider und gut 1-5Jahre älter als ich) und teilweise ohne helm gefahren(bei einem 2,5m Double)
Dann haben sie mich gefragt, warum ich was bauen will, wenn ich die großen sprünge garnicht fahre: meine antwort, ich habe das gefühl sie auszunutzen.
das haben sie glaube ich nicht wirklich kapiert galube ich.
Mal wieder ein beweis, dass es leider immernoch MTB'ler nach Kliesche gibt
Alles illegal, verrückt, dulden Andere eher wenig.


----------



## Fabian (11. April 2010)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinem Verhalten,mal darüber nachgedacht?
Wenn du evt,erst groß rumtönst bzw. das mit deinem Verhalten signalisierst entsteht mal schnell ne erwartungshaltung...
Kommst da hin und willst rumgraben,würde mich auch nicht erfreuen.
Und das Alter ist nicht wirklich nen Grund,bei uns fahren 
welche von 12/13 - 30 und älter.Klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Was hat "mich" denn für ein Rad?


Cube LTD Comp


----------



## NoNameGamer (12. April 2010)

Moin Moin!

Die Saison der täglichen Morgenrunde hat dann auch wieder für mich begonnen, obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass mein neues Bike bis jetzt noch keine 12h Sonne gesehen hat. In der Winterlichen Zeit - und vorallem auch als jetzt nach dem langen Winter die ersten regenfreien Tage mit angenehmeren Temperaturen kamen, lief es eigentlich immer auf eine Nachttour hinaus, da mit dem schönen Wetter natürlich auch wieder ein Haufen Wanderer unterwegs ist. 


Hab ich euch eigentlich schon man neues Bike gezeigt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ich weiß der 1. April ist eigentlich vorbei, aber das passiert wenn man einmal seine alten Datensicherungen durchgeht. Das war für euch jetzt aber auch ein bisschen fies, so unvorbereitet.  


Keine Sorge, das ist natürlich nicht meins, mit dem Zesty habe ich mittlerweile extrem gut angefreundet, nur _war_ das "Ding" mal meins. 

Der Haufen hat mal über 600 Euronen gekostet, da war ich 8 oder 9, es war einfach nur unterirdisch - in allen Bereichen und dabei hatte ich mir so viel von meinem persönlichem "Wunschrad" versprochen, natürlich habe ich das Ding vorher nicht einmal in ähnlicher Form angucken können. 

Hab den Teil der Festplatte mit den Bildern natürlich gleich formatiert und noch 10mal mit anderen Daten überschrieben, danach bin ich die dann unkompliziert im Obersee losgeworden. 




Das Zesty hat mittlerweile auch schon ein paar kleinere Veränderungen erfahren:
- Den für ein AM eher bescheidenen Race King gegen den 2,4 Mountain King ersetzt, sind nun vorne und hinten gleich
- Die Standard Lapierre Griffe gegen Syntace Motos ersetzt, die Lapierre sehen zwar geil aus, aber das Weiß kriegt einfach zu schnell eine richtig häßliche braune Färbung
- Neue Kassette und Kette, die waren nach dem Winter einfach durch, ist jetzt beides XT, vorher war afaik Deore drauf


Als nächstes steht bei mir dann der Wechsel des Vorbaus und Lenkers an, längerfristig kommt dann auch noch eine Titan Kette und ein anderer Sattel inklusive Sattelstütze dran.

Ein bisschen bin ich immernoch mit einer X0 am liebäugeln, die XT stellt mich noch nicht 100% zufrieden, an Shimano kann ich mich wohl nicht richtig gewöhnen.


Wenigstens hab ich das Bike jetzt schon wesentlich besser kennengelernt, da kann man dann auch schon mal etwas mehr machen als in den ersten noch etwas "wackeligen" Wochen. 


Wünsche euch allen noch ein paar schöne Ausfahrten. Ich starte dann auch mal so langsam.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. April 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinem Verhalten,mal darüber nachgedacht?
> Wenn du evt,erst groß rumtönst bzw. das mit deinem Verhalten signalisierst entsteht mal schnell ne erwartungshaltung...
> Kommst da hin und willst rumgraben,würde mich auch nicht erfreuen.
> Und das Alter ist nicht wirklich nen Grund,bei uns fahren
> welche von 12/13 - 30 und älter.Klappt ohne Probleme.


Ich habe nicht groß rumgetönt, allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, was der mitbiker aus dorf denen erzählt hat, er ist teilweise ne alte Quatschtante. 
Mit dem alter wollte ich sagen, dass sie schon etwas länger biken
Klar, ich würde auch nicht umbedingt wollen, das 1000Leute daran rumschaufeln, allerdings haben die das gleich ziemlich aggressiv rübergebracht. 

EDIT: Anbei 4Bilder der gestrigen Tour. Die vom Kumpel(mit Speigelreflex) sind noch nicht online Ist übringens er auf den Fotos.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> EDIT: Anbei 4Bilder der gestrigen Tour. Die vom Kumpel(*mit Speigelreflex*) sind noch nicht online Ist übringens er auf den Fotos.



Völlig unwichtig ob DSLR oder Handy! Das Können des Fotografen ist wichtiger. 
kleinen Tipp zum dritten Bild: Wenn der Biker sich bewegt, musst du mitziehen. Natürlich in Abhängigkeit der Geschwindigkeit des Biker's oder der Bikerin. 




Kann jemand langlebige, "bequeme", nicht weiße und nicht zu kostspielige Griffe empfehlen? 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (12. April 2010)

Weiß kannste knicken,sehen ziehmlich schnell ******* aus.
Acros Lockon Griffe 4262
Die fahre ich,gibts aber auch in weiß,mit klemmringen in verschiedensten Farben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2010)

Wenn ich die kleinen Nopen da sehe... 

das ist auch der Grund, warum ich die Originalen von CD wechseln will. Mit Handschulen ist es kein Problem aber ohne eine Qual. 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (12. April 2010)

Also das Gummi ist ziehmlich weich,hat massig Grip,vor allem mit Handschuhen.

Ich empfinde die ohne Handschuhe auch als sehr angenehm.
Kannst natürlich auch Moosgummi Griffe nehmen



> Mit Handschulen ist es kein Problem aber ohne eine Qual.


Du bist einfach verweichlicht


----------



## Majestico (13. April 2010)

servus zusammen.

ich weiß leider nicht wo ich mein problem posten kann. da es mit meinem rad zu tun hat, dachte ich mir, hier wäre es gut aufgehoben. mein prob is folgendes: mir is vor kurzem das schaltauge an meinem scott voltage yz4 gerissen... bin jetzt auf der suche nach einem neuen teil, konnte aber bisher nix finden. der händler meines vertrauens konnte mir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, da er scott nicht vertreibt. 

hat vllt jemand von euch nen passenden händler in der nähe? brauche dringend ein neues schaltauge. ich bitte um eure hilfe.

Gruß Majestico


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Völlig unwichtig ob DSLR oder Handy! Das Können des Fotografen ist wichtiger.
> kleinen Tipp zum dritten Bild: Wenn der Biker sich bewegt, musst du mitziehen. Natürlich in Abhängigkeit der Geschwindigkeit des Biker's oder der Bikerin.
> 
> 
> ...


ich weiß, ich habe auch mitgezogen, ist aber nicht si gut geworden, ich muss da noch ein bissl übern
ich wollte nur sagen, das seine beser mit spiegelrefelx sind um daimt anzudeuten, dass diese eine bessere quali haben als meine
iund fotografieren kann er schonmal eindeutig besser als ich

hmmm, also ich finde die griffe von cube ganz gut, aber die gibt es glaube ich nicht so.Die sind aber nichts für Babypopo-Hände ohne Handschuhe und kann man nicht anklemen


----------



## Fabian (17. April 2010)

@nichtraucher:Bist du nun fündig geworden?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2010)

nicht wirklich. Ich muss im Moment erst einmal meine Stadtschlampe generalüberholen. 
Hab ein riesigen Schreck bekommen, als ich die VR-Bremse (VR - canti; HR - Rücktritt) voll anzog und nichts passierte... außerdem muss ich den Lenker fest bekommen, der "Vorbau" allerdings, lässt kein Spielraum zum stärkeren anziehen der Schrauben. Was mich auch an kotzt, ist, dass zwar Beleuchtung vorhanden ist, allerdings aufgrund fehlender Dynamo nicht in Betrieb genommen werden kann...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gutewicht (19. April 2010)

Hi alle zusammen

ich hab da ein Problem mit meiner Recon SL Air...und zwar federt sie plötzlich recht schwer und auch nur noch ca 50% ein. Als ich heute Mittag zu einer kleinen Tour aufgebrochen bin war noch alles ok...irgendwann hab ich dann gemerkt dass da was nicht stimmt. Als ich daheim war hab ich Luftdruck überprüft aber da war alles in Ordnung...auch einmal komplette Luft raus und neue rein brachte keine Besserung... 

hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?

Beim MTB handelt es sich übrigends um ein Canyon Yellowstone 5.0 welches erst wenige Monate alt ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2010)

vllt einfach das Ansprechverhalten geändert? oben an der Gabel, wo au der lock-out ist ist, wenn das bei der so ist wie an mêiner^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gutewicht (19. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> vllt einfach das Ansprechverhalten geändert? oben an der Gabel, wo au der lock-out ist ist, wenn das bei der so ist wie an mêiner^^
> 
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



also das Ansprechverhalten ändert man bei mir unten am rechten Standrohr und das hab ich schon auf ganz weich gestellt...oder kann man am Pop-Loc auch was verstellen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2010)

also bei mir (RST Deuce) ist es so, dass ich einmal wie du mehr oder weniger Luft in die Kammern pumpe oder, dass ich am Pop-Loc "am Rädchen drehe" 

BTW:
hab mir jetzt neue Griffe gegönnt, oder eher meine Ma mir 
Ich hab nur grade schon wieder vergessen wie die heißen. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2010)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> also das Ansprechverhalten ändert man bei mir unten am rechten Standrohr und das hab ich schon auf ganz weich gestellt...oder kann man am Pop-Loc auch was verstellen?


Also, unten am Tauchrohr ist die Zugstufeneinstellung und da kann man Schnell(Hase) und Langsam(Schildkröte) einstellen. Oben am Pop-Loc an der Gabelkrone ist unter der kleinen silbernen Kappe in der Mitte die Verstellschraube für die Plattform, hast du es schon mit der probiert? Also so ist es zumindest bei der Reba SL Dual Air.

Sonst würde ich mal zu irgendeinem Händler gehen, die finden das zwar meist net so toll und verlangen dann erstrecht Geld, aber die könnten dir, wenn du es nicht behoben bekommst schnell helfen.


----------



## Gutewicht (20. April 2010)

Also ich war heute Mittag nochmal am MTB und hab wegen der federgabel geschaut...mir ist aufgefallen dass die Federgabel eig. ganz normal funktioniert wenn ich das Vorderrat recht stark aber dafür ziemlich langsam belaste. Also z.B. wenn ich einen stoppie mache, dann liegt ja ziemlich viel Gewicht auf der Gabel aber dafür wird sie recht langsam belastet.

Wenn ich jetzt aber nach nem Wheelie oder nem kleinen Sprung von einer Mauer wieder auf der Straße aufkomme, dann kommt es mir so vor als wenn das Pop Loc drinnen wäre (was es natürlich nicht ist). Fällt euch dazu was ein? 

Also der Luftdruck der Gabel stimmt und die Zugstufeneinstellung hab ich auch schon recht weich/schnell (Hase) eingestellt, wobei das ja nur bedingt mit meinem Problem zu tun hat.

@Bloemfontein
diese Verstellschraube für die Plattform gibt es bei meiner Gabel nicht


----------



## overkill_KA (20. April 2010)

Ja recon ist ja auch eine Dual Air 

die meisten zumindest nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2010)

Hmm, wenn das auch ne Dual Air ist, hast du dann beide Kammern überprüft Gutewicht?
Sprich unten(negativ) und oben(positiv)?


----------



## Gutewicht (21. April 2010)

ne also meine Recon ist eine Solo Air, die hat nur ein ventil an der Gabelkrone


----------



## overkill_KA (22. April 2010)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> ne also meine Recon ist eine Solo Air, die hat nur ein ventil an der Gabelkrone



Sag ich ja - Solo Air hat nur oben das Ventil


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. April 2010)

du hast aber "eine" anstatt "*K*eine" geschrieben killa

Ich habe nu ein neues LR hinten drinne und einen neuen Easton Vorbau Bild folgt die Tage, nach dem ich mein Schätzelein geputzt habe


----------



## overkill_KA (23. April 2010)

Ich bin meins immer noch nischt los - langsam regt es mich auf
ich will endlich ein Enduro


----------



## Fabian (23. April 2010)

Für den Preis wirst du es auch nicht loswerden.
Es gibt aktuell so eine Flut von günstigen und anständigen CC bikes...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. April 2010)

Ich war heute mit mich biken. Bin gleich nach der Schule los. Nach dem Trail waren wir noch in einem Dirtpark. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

Ich sollte nie wieder eine Pumpe mit einer Fahrradhalterung auf einem MTB befestigen. Heute habe ich meine Pumpe verloren.  Die nächste stecke ich immer in den Rucksack.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. April 2010)

overkill_ka, für wie viel verakufst du dein Rad denn?

EDIT: Habe es schon selbst gefunden, ich muss Fabi leider recht geben
Für den preis bekommste schon so viele versch. anständige CC-HT's(Acid, LTD Comp usw.)


----------



## overkill_KA (25. April 2010)

Naja also Acid und LTD Comp kannst du nicht mit einem LTD Race vergleichen.
Allein die Gabeln sind ein großer Unterschied. Bremsen Ok, ob du jetzt Hayes oder Oro K verbaut hast ist den meisten egal aber Unterschiede gibbet trotzdem genug.

Heut Abend steht ebay noch an, hftl geht es da weg.


----------



## Fabian (25. April 2010)

> Naja also Acid und LTD Comp kannst du nicht mit einem LTD Race vergleichen.


Leg aber 100-150€ drauf und du bekommst ein Bike mit einer besseren,bzw gleichen Austattung,allerdings neu.

Mein Acid lässt sich auch nicht für meinen Wunschpreis verkaufen,aktuell gibt es einfach zu viele anständige cc Bikes aus dem Markt,in der Preisregion.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. April 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Naja also Acid und LTD Comp kannst du nicht mit einem LTD Race vergleichen.
> Allein die Gabeln sind ein großer Unterschied. Bremsen Ok, ob du jetzt Hayes oder Oro K verbaut hast ist den meisten egal aber Unterschiede gibbet trotzdem genug.
> 
> Heut Abend steht ebay noch an, hftl geht es da weg.


Viel Glück.

Viele leute wollen aber lieber ein bike vom händler haben, weil sie nicht so gut schrauben können, garantiesorgen haben oder schlechte erfahrung haben mit onlinekauf. kann ich alles verstehen. da nehmen die leute auch gerne eine etwas schlechtere ausstattung in kauf, die für die Leute, die weniger Ahnung haben, immernoch sehr gut ist


----------



## overkill_KA (26. April 2010)

Mein Rad ist doch vom Händler  Und der gibt auch Garantie auf den Zweitbesitzer


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. April 2010)

Dann schreib das so mit in die Anzeige und gehe auf 750€ VHB runter, vllt. wirste es dann los
Und übringens, dass dein Rad vom Händler ist weiß ich.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. April 2010)

So wie es aussieht geht das Rad für 800€ excl weg. Ich muss nur mit meinen Eltern nochmal drüber reden. Halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Ich hoffe ich bekomm ein Zesty oder Spicy


----------



## Fabian (28. April 2010)

Nachdem ich mir vor drei Wochen das linke Schlüsselbein und die Speiche des linken Arms gebrochen bekam ich gestern die erfreuliche Nachricht,dass ich in 3 Wochen von der Stabiltät der Knochen her wieder alles machen darf
Schlüsselbein ist soweit wieder ganz,zwar noch nicht voll belastbar aber ich bin den Rucksackverband los.
Der Arm hat noch eine kleine Schiene,die bleibt bis die Titandrähte raus kommen.

Bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich auch all die neuen Teile fürs Bighit die ich geplant hatte


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. April 2010)

Na dann mal gute (Rest-)Besserung

ICh wollte jetzt eigentlich biken, aber mein Kumpel ist weder online noch per Telefon zu erreichen
Das nervt...


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich will mir dieses Jahr ein Bike kaufen und hab mal bissl rum geschaut. Mir gefällt das Kona Stinky ganz gut, kann mir jemand noch etwas vergleichbares zeigen? Preisvorstellung max. 2500 Euro.

Gruß Kero


----------



## Oliver (30. April 2010)

Meine Bike-Entscheidung ist endlich gefällt und wird innerhalb der nächsten beiden Monate auch umgesetzt ^^

Was es werden soll:

Cube Attention in schwarz/weiß + Schwalbe Marathon Supreme

Die Serienbereifung nehme ich natürlich auch noch mit, aber vorerst werde ich mich größtenteils auf der Straße damit bewegen und da brauche ich Speed. Die Michelin XCR Road scheinen ja leider nicht mit produziert zu werden. Diese Woche sind sie bei Geizhals und auf der Michelin-Webseite verschwunden - schade eigentlich, aber was solls. Die Schwalbe Speed Cruiser gibt es ja nicht in 26", sofern ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Irgendwelche Einwände für obige Kombination?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2010)

@Olli: Das Rad ist keine falsche Entscheidung. Nur die Gabel mag ich gar nicht und da 2 Kumpels ein Aim fahren(selbe Gabel) kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass die Gabel nicht die Welt ist
Zur Reifenwahl kann ich selbst nicht viel sagen, würde aber in der Stadt zu einem pannensicheren Reifen greifen, der auch noch ein bisschen geländetauglich ist

@kero: Wie fährst du denn Rad(wie lange schon?, bikeparks?, touren?, tricks? usw.)? Wäre ganz nützlich bei der Beratung
wenn du an ein stinky denkst siehts ja nach FR aus. Würde bei 2500€ aber definitiv einen anderen Freerider nehmen


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2010)

Jo, also ich fahr schon n paar Jahre, zwar nicht am stück. Mein letztes Bike wurde mir 2008 geklaut und seitdem bin ich nur mit nem 100 Euro Baumarktbike gefahren. Hatte allerdings nur ein Hardtail. Zum Thema wie: Aufgrund meines Hardtails hat sich das auf Waldwege und bissl querfeldein beschränkt. Springen konnte ich zwar auch ein bissl aber natürlich nich so wie mit nem guten Fully. Ich will mir das Fully eigentlich nur für den Wald zulegen, ich tendiere in die Richtung FR bzw. DH. Für Strecken bzw. das alltägliche Fahren werde ich mir noch ein zweites zulegen. Hab mir mal das Cube Attention angeschaut und finds nicht schlecht.
Welche anderen Fr´s könntest du mir denn noch so empfehlen?

Gruß Kero


----------



## Oliver (30. April 2010)

Nunja, die kabel kann ich ja irgendwann tauschen, wenn sie denn echt so schlecht ist. Als Basis finde ich das Bike jedenfalls nicht verkehrt und im schweren Gelände werde ich in Berlin vermutlich ohnehin kaum unterwegs sein.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## rabensang (30. April 2010)

> Nunja, die *kabel* kann ich ja irgendwann tauschen....



Hier steckt noch die Arbeit in den Knochen




vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit dem Thema Cross-Bike auseinandersetzen.

Gerade in Berlin wären solche Bikes bestimmt interessant und gut zu fahren.
Und falls du mal Bock auf einen Waldweg hast, geht das auch.

Ich bin immer noch am suchen einer Dreifach Kefü und weiss nicht ob ich lieber auf ein 2-Fach Antrieb umwechseln soll...

MFG


----------



## Oliver (30. April 2010)

Jaja, die guten Kabel 

Nee, ich will schon ein Mountainbike, alles andere sieht shice aus


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich finde die Gabel total schelcht, das liegt aber wohl daran, das ich eine butterweiche Reba fahre(ok, sie hat nen kleines problem mit dem federweg)

@rabensang:
ich denke mit einer halbwegs guten kondition kommst du auch mit einem 2fach antrieb(24 bzw. 22 und 36Zähne) zurecht
LOcke's 3fach KeFü soll ja nun sehr gut funktioniern, ich schreib ihn im IBC mal an

@kero:
ich denke, dass man einen Freerider immer mit 2fach Schlatung nehmen sollte(es sei denn man wohnt im bikepark und hat nebenher noch ein AllMountain). Hier bietet sich ein haufen Bikes an.
z.B:
Canyon Torque Trailflow 2400€
Lapierre Froggy 318 2400€
Mongoose Pinn'r Apprentice 2100€(sehr gutes Potential mit besserer Bremse und Gabel)
Votec V.SX 1.2 2500€
Votec V.FR 1.1 (mit Totem anstatt Domain) 2526€
YT Industries Noton 2000€
YT Industires Tues FR 2000€

Das wären bis 2500€ so meine Favoriten, ich bin aber auch etwas tourenorientierter und kann mMn recht gut fahren(ich weiß, Eigenlob stinkt, außerdem ist es auf hiesige Gelände-Verhältnisse bezogen).


----------



## rabensang (1. Mai 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Jaja, die guten Kabel
> 
> Nee, ich will schon ein Mountainbike, alles andere sieht shice aus



Stimmt auch wieder....

Versuch doch mal mit deinem Händler zu reden, ob er dir ein anderes Gabelmodell einbauen kann. Bei meinem Händler ist das kein Problem. Natürlich muss der warenwert gleich sein, aber ich weiss nicht, ob  die Cubehändler solchen Spielraum haben. 







Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde die Gabel total schelcht, das liegt aber wohl daran, das ich eine butterweiche Reba fahre(ok, sie hat nen kleines problem mit dem federweg)
> 
> @rabensang:
> ich denke mit einer halbwegs guten kondition kommst du auch mit einem 2fach antrieb(24 bzw. 22 und 36Zähne) zurecht
> LOcke's 3fach KeFü soll ja nun sehr gut funktioniern, ich schreib ihn im IBC mal an



Naja, an der Kondition solch nicht liegen, da bin ich recht fit, aber Budget Technisch etwas ausgelaugt. Von daher weiss ich nicht, was besser wäre? Antrieb tauschen oder Dreifach Kefü ran....

Klasse, mal schauen was L0cke meint. Von dem Kerl hört man auch nix mehr...


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2010)

Ja, nen bisschen schade das er sich hier momentan so rar macht .


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal mit ihm im IBC geredet, da meinte er, das wäre hier nicht merh wie früher, schlechter. Und er meint er hat auch nicht allzuviel Zeit für PCGHX, da sein PC-Projekt sowieso ruht, stört es ihn auch nicht.

Mal schaune, vllt. guckt er hier jetzt mal wieder rein. Ich habe aber bisher keine Antowrt von ihm.

EDIT: Ich bin am Freitag vllt. im Bikepark Hahnenklee Ich brauch nur noch das Einverständnis meiner Eltern(ob das man was wird) und Geld von der Bank


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Mai 2010)

Also LOcke war vorhin in seinen PN's im IBC, eine Antwort habe ich aber nach wie vor nicht und hier hat er sich ja auch noch nicht gezeigt.
Der gute will wohl nix mehr mit uns zu tun haben(ich interpretiere mal wieder wild drauf los)

Ich bin am Freitag definitiv in Hahnenklee


----------



## herethic (5. Mai 2010)

Kann ich mit 28" eingentlich halbwegs Mountainbiken?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Mai 2010)

Hmmm, poste mal ein Bild oder Link, wo man dein Rad sehen kann oder den Namen und Ausstattung.

Das wäre sehr hilfreich bei der Urteilsfällung
Generell denke ich aber, das ein 28"(meist ein Straßen- bzw. Tourenrad) maximal auf eine Waldautobahn(Waldwege und größere Pfade ohne Hindernisse) sollte


----------



## herethic (5. Mai 2010)

Das Fahhrad ist noch nicht gekauft 

Irgendeins von Mckenzie.Neongrün.

Das hier McKenzie Alu-MTB off road Hill 500 x 26 oder 28er bei real : Shoppic

Ich hätte viel lieber so weißes von Mckenzie das ich mal gesehen habe,finds aber nicht mehr


----------



## Fabian (5. Mai 2010)

Ein umgepresster Klappstuhl,sehr gut

Jetzt mal im ernst,willst du das Bike auch fahren wie ein MTB,oder solls nur bis zur Eisdiele reichen?


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Mai 2010)

Also für 350€ so ein Schrotthaufen ist schon dreist

Ich würd lieber 50-70€ drauflegen und dann Cube nehemn:
Aim
Aim cold black 2009
alternativ Lapierre
HIBIKE :: Lapierre Tecnic 200 Komplettbike weiß Mod. 2010

Aber kein MC Kenzie !


----------



## herethic (5. Mai 2010)

Bei Real ist das auf 250 runtergesetzt...ausserdem kann ich die Fahrräder ja nicht probetesten wenn ich sie im INternet bestelle.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem wird das billigste Cuber besser sein als so ein Klappstuhl


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Mai 2010)

Ich habe eine Cube und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ein Freund von mir hatte McKenzie, das ist übelst kaputt gegangen. Am Ende ist die Hinterradachse gebrochen.

McKenzie ist das LC-Power unter den Fahrrädern.


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

Gibt es Cube Fahrräder auch irgendwo in Geschäften?

gibts auch bilige Modelle von denen?


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Cube und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ein Freund von mir hatte McKenzie, das ist übelst kaputt gegangen. Am Ende ist die Hinterradachse gebrochen.
> 
> McKenzie ist das LC-Power unter den Fahrrädern.


Ein Kumpel von mir hat ja nen großen Fahrradladen und der sagt zu diesen Rädern nur "umgepresste Gartenstühle". 

Die Marke ist hinreichend bekannt für Totalausfälle diverser Bauteile wie Achsen, Tretlager und Pedale. Wem sein Leben etwas wert ist und auch mehr als nur einen abgesenkten Bordstein hochfahren möchte, der macht einen großen Bogen um Baumarkt- und Discount-Fahrräder.


----------



## Oliver (6. Mai 2010)

Ja, Cube gibt es auch in realen Geschäften


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Mai 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat ja nen großen Fahrradladen und der sagt zu diesen Rädern nur "umgepresste Gartenstühle".
> 
> Die Marke ist hinreichend bekannt für Totalausfälle diverser Bauteile wie Achsen, Tretlager und Pedale. Wem sein Leben etwas wert ist und auch mehr als nur einen abgesenkten Bordstein hochfahren möchte, der macht einen großen Bogen um Baumarkt- und Discount-Fahrräder.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur n Radl für normale Besorgungen oder dass ich damit zum Bahnhof komme. War auch eins diese dubiosen Mc Kenzies... tut mir leid... mit dem Teil sollten die einem gleich ne Risikolebensversicherung mit verkaufen. Hat keine 4 Wochen gedauert, da war die erste Pedale im Arsch. Die Bremsen sind der größte Schrott, ganz zu schweigen von der Schaltung... 

Tu dir ein Gefallen und hol dir gleich was gscheids. Da ersparst du dir unnötig ausgegebenes Geld, weil du nach n paar Monaten sowieso wieder ein neues Bike brauchst. 

Kleiner Tipp: Geh in ein Fachgeschäft und lass dir am Besten ein Modell vom letzten Jahr zeigen. Da sparst du massig an Kohle und die sind trotzdem gut. Aber so 400 - 600 Euro wirst du für ein halbwegs anständiges Radl wohl schon hinlegen müssen.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2010)

Beispiel an meinem S8: Neupreis mit der Gabel wären rund 1200Eur gewesen. Dadurch das es ein Auslaufmodell und zusätzlich noch das Ausstellungsstück war konnte ich auf 500Eur runetrhandlen und habe noch Geld für mein altes Bike bekommen (Inzahlungnahme).


----------



## mich (6. Mai 2010)

Zu der Sache mit dem neuen Fahrrad,
ich bin der Typ von dem Jever vorhin erzählt hat..xD
also eins kann ich dir sagen: kauf niemals dir oder deine Familie ein McKenzie bike, es sei denn du willst Selbstmord begehen oder deine Familie loswerden.
Als ich das Teil ca. 6 Monate hatte, hat bei jeden Bürgersteig hochfahren der Rahmen gequietscht wie sau, die Bremsen waren so hart gestellt wie nur möglich und haben beim durchdrücken nicht mal ein Losrollen am Berg verhindert. Die Federung ist schon beim kleinsten Hubbel im Boden total durchgeschlagen(okay hier muss man der Fairness halber sagen, dass ich 80 kg wiege). Als ich einmal das bike nicht hochgezogen hab beim auf den Gehweg fahren, hatte das Rad sofort nen fetten Achter drin und ich hatte nen Platten. Man konnte die Federung nicht einstellen, der Kettenwerfer hinten ist einmal einfach so ohne irgendeinen Anlass durchgebrochen, nach der Reparatur durch das äußert kompetente Fachpersonal vom real, hat derselbe, immer wenn ich hinten im niedrigsten Gang war, an den Speichen geschliffen und ist dann irgendwann auch endgültig drin steckengeblieben und wieder durchgebrochen. Dann hab ich das bike beim Fachhändler reparieren lassen..der hat mir dann auch gleich gesagt, dass ich an dem bike keinen Spaß mehr haben werde und mir geraten ein neues zu kaufen. Das hab ich leider nicht gemacht und dann ist mir nach 2 Monaten Das Kugellager des hinteren Rades durchgebrochen, ich hatte überall Öl an der Kleidung und bin am Hang abgestürzt. Dann hat´s mir erst mal gereicht mit dem biken und  ich hatte den Winter über kein Fahrrad, weil ich das alte aus Wut zerstört habe...wenn es da noch was dran zu zerstören gab.
vor ca. 2 Wochen hab ich mir dann endlichen wieder ein neues Bike geleistet, bzw. leisten lassen und zwar ein LTD Pro 2010 von Cube..das ist echte Markenware, bin damit seitdem wahrscheinlich schon so viel gefahren, wie mit dem alten Teil insgesamt, es macht einfach sau viel Spaß und man kommt damit auch so gut wie überall hoch bzw. runter. kann´s dir nur empfehlen, wenn du etwas weniger ausgeben willst (es hat btw 800 Euro gekostet) würde ich das Cube aim oder attention empfehlen wenn du mehr ausgeben willst, das stereo oder Fritzz ( das kostet dann richtig viel xD)
Hoffe, ich konnte Helfen,
Gruß,
mich

€dit sagt: noch was: mir sind mehrmals ein bzw. beide Peda kaputtgegangen, die waren nur aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Mai 2010)

Moin,

@mich: Was steht dem langjährigen Gebrauch eines McKenzie Fahrrads im Wege?  Ich bin so eine Krücke zwei Jahre lange gefahren, bis ich mal richtig viel Geld investiert habe. Meine Vermutung, dass es mit den 180 Euro für das Klappergestellt nicht besser ginge, hat mich stark getäuscht. Den Unterschied zwischen einem 180- und 560-Euro-Fahrrad kann man nur sehr schwer in Worte fassen.

Man stelle sich einfach vor, dass der Untersatz statt aus eisgekühlten, teils zu Blöcken zusammengeschmolzenen Erbsen ein Fahrgefühl wie auf einer großen Ansammlung weicher Schwämme ist 

Anfangs war ich so überzeugt von der vollgefederten Ausstattung und den Scheibenbremsen des McKenzies, dass mich lange Zeit nichts Anderes mehr bewegt hat.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Mai 2010)

So wie es aussieht bleibt das LTD Race bei mir - ich hab mich wieder verliebt (beim Putzen)
Da es kein neuer Untersatz wird ist wenigstens neue Ausrüstung unterwegs. Leider dauert das ganze etwas da ich einmal bei Chaintec (irland) und bei einem shop aus Österreich bestellt habe.

Sobald die Sachen da sind gibt es natürlich Bilder


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Mai 2010)

@thrian: lass diesen haufen schrott da wo er ist und nimm leiber ein cube Aim, für Leute die nur selten MTB fahren eine recht gute Wahl.

@mich: sehr vernünftiges Fahrrad Ich hatte schon die Überlegung, mir eine Minute anstatt meiner Reba ins Rad zu setzen, ich repariere aber doch leiber meine reba, da ich das Geld fürn FR-Fully brauche

@overkill_ka: ob dein rad dir das Fremdgehen verzeiht?


so, Hahnenklee war gestern sehr geil und matschig(seit anfang der woche nur regen und auch gestern). ich hänge mal die bilder an, die mit meiner cam gemacht worden. ich bekomme aber demnächst die bilder vom kumpel auch noch.
ich bin der gute auf dem Big Air, musste mir wohl oder über ein rad leihen


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Mai 2010)

schöne Bilder!
Seit wann hast du so einen schönen FF Helm?


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2010)

Danke. Seit Weihnachten habe ich den Helm
Gabs im November anstatt für 130€ für 100€ bei BMO und HiBike, also gleich als Weihnachtsgeschenk bestellt, da ich den im Bikepark, Winter und auf einem Spot in hamburg brauche.

@Rabensang:
LOcke hat gesagt, das 3fach nun auch möglich ist.
Melde dich am besten mal im IBC an und schreibe ihn selbst an, ich glaube er vergisst immer hier reinzuschauen oder hat einfach kein Bock
Dann erreichst du ihn wenigstens selber

@all: sagt mal, wo ist eigentlich unser nichtraucher hin???


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Mai 2010)

Über einem zerstörtem iPod, hinterm Steuer, über Hausaufgaben und Büchern, unter einem Berg von Bildern, hinter einem Team von Schülerredakteuren und Schülerradio-Moderatoren und leider viel zu wenig auf'm Bike. 

Ich fahre zwar ab und zu, auch mit Gleichgesinnten, allerdings habe ich teils nicht mal die Zeit hier das eine oder andere Bild hochzuladen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2010)

Kommt hier jemand aus der Nähe von Hannover? Zum F@H-Teamtreffen (7.8.10) muss ich nach Peine, ich werde aber schon etwas früher in der Gegend sein. Vom 30.7. bis zum 6.8. könnte ich dort biken. Ich habe kein Problem damit, auch weitere Strecken zurück zu legen. Egal ob Hannover, Peine, Soltau oder was auch immer, ich kann kommen.
Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Mai 2010)

So ein schöner Tag - gleich 2 gute Nachrichten
mein Rad ist verkauft 
und meine Jerseys und die Hose sind unterwegs

Leider kam auch eine mail von chainreactioncycles, dass die Crankbrothers Eggbeater nicht mehr verfügbar sind Anstelle von denen hab ich jetzt mal Smartys genommen hoffentlich sind die genauso gut. Eigentlich wollte ich nur rein Klick, aber die Smartys haben noch so einen hässligen Rahmen. Mal schauen wie sie in Real Life aussehen 

Jetzt warte ich erstmal auf gute Angebote. Ich favorisiere: Cube Fritzz/Stereo , Lapierre Spicy/Zesty, Radon SLide/Swoop 

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden !


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Mai 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Über einem zerstörtem iPod, hinterm Steuer, über Hausaufgaben und Büchern, unter einem Berg von Bildern, hinter einem Team von Schülerredakteuren und Schülerradio-Moderatoren und leider viel zu wenig auf'm Bike.
> 
> Ich fahre zwar ab und zu, auch mit Gleichgesinnten, allerdings habe ich teils nicht mal die Zeit hier das eine oder andere Bild hochzuladen.
> 
> ...


Ohh ja, die guten alte Prüfungen
Du bist im nächsten jahr dran mit ABI, oder?
Ich draf seit gestern auch bis Donnerstag nicht biken, wegen sonner blöden Impfung



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Kommt hier jemand aus der Nähe von Hannover? Zum F@H-Teamtreffen (7.8.10) muss ich nach Peine, ich werde aber schon etwas früher in der Gegend sein. Vom 30.7. bis zum 6.8. könnte ich dort biken. Ich habe kein Problem damit, auch weitere Strecken zurück zu legen. Egal ob Hannover, Peine, Soltau oder was auch immer, ich kann kommen.
> Hat jemand Interesse?


 Wenn du dich auch noch gut 30min weiter traust als Soltau, könnten wir uns mal treffen
 Ich kenne mich in der Region recht gut aus



overkill_KA schrieb:


> So ein schöner Tag - gleich 2 gute Nachrichten
> mein Rad ist verkauft
> und meine Jerseys und die Hose sind unterwegs
> [...]
> ...


Hmm, ein Fritzz leider kann man keinen Dämpfer mit PB reinbauen, Lapierre ist sicherlich geil und Radon ist halt Versandhandel, immer so'ne Sache für sich.


----------



## Fabian (11. Mai 2010)

Klar passen ins Fritzz Dämpfer mit PB,man muss sich halt etwas umschauen.

Bin die Tage das erste mal wieder gefahren,wie ich das die Wochen über vermisst hab...


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Mai 2010)

Ja ich schätze mal das es richtung Lapierre geht, da ich die hier billiger als Fritzz bekomme.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Mai 2010)

@Bloemfontein
Müsste klappen. Hast Post.


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Mai 2010)

juhu Paket ist angekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die lange (wasserabweisende Hose) - Beine kann man abmachen -ideal für Sommer und Winter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jersey nr1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jersey nr2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handschuhe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Qualität ist in Ordnung. Jereys kosten 11,90€ , Hose 29€ und Handschuhe 12€
Wer Interesse hat kann ich den Link vom Shop geben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2010)

@fabian: Das ist glaube ich aber nicht zugelassen von Cube und man müsste einen haufen organisieren(umbauen, -tauschen, mit cube klären usw.), was es mir dann schon wieder nicht wert ist, weil man bei weniger Aufwand und gleichem Budget dann schon wieder was gleich gutes oder sogar besseres bekommt mMn.

@overkill_ka: Der Preis ist verlockend, gefällt mir persönlich aber nicht so(bis auf das schwarze Jersey), außerdem sieht die Hose sehr dick aus, wie eine für Motorcross Ô.o
Poste mal Berichte, wenn du es eine Weile in Benutzung hattest.


----------



## herethic (12. Mai 2010)

Sind billige Cube-Bikes auch Schrott?


----------



## Fabian (12. Mai 2010)

> @fabian: Das ist glaube ich aber nicht zugelassen von Cube und man müsste einen haufen organisieren(umbauen, -tauschen, mit cube klären usw.), was es mir dann schon wieder nicht wert ist, weil man bei weniger Aufwand und gleichem Budget dann schon wieder was gleich gutes oder sogar besseres bekommt mMn.


Man beließt sich ein wenig,einige Dämpfer mit Pb passen ohne Umbauten,bei manchen musste das Ventilkäppchen abschrauben etc.
Und was musste da mit Cube klären?
Du federst den Dämpfer einfach komplett ein(Stahlfeder ohne Feder,Luftdämpfer ohne Luft drin) und schon siehst du obs passt...
Und Dämpfer mit Piggyback sind nicht umbedingt besser...


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Mai 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @overkill_ka: Der Preis ist verlockend, gefällt mir persönlich aber nicht so(bis auf das schwarze Jersey), außerdem sieht die Hose sehr dick aus, wie eine für Motorcross Ô.o
> Poste mal Berichte, wenn du es eine Weile in Benutzung hattest.



In der Tat handelt es sich teilweise um MX Bekleidung, da Oneal aber ähnlich aussieht und den MX Bereich auch vertritt habe ich gedacht das es keinen Unterschied macht.
Die Hose sieht nur auf dem Bild so dick aus (ungetragen). Im RL ist sie schön weich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Mai 2010)

Ich war heute mal wieder mit mich biken.



thrian schrieb:


> Sind billige Cube-Bikes auch Schrott?


Natürlich kannst du von billigen Bikes nicht allzu viel erwarten, egal von welchem Hersteller. Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen oder eine hochwertige Gangschaltung gibt es für das Geld einfach nicht.
Trotzdem sind auch billige Cubes gut, jedenfalls besser als vergleichbare McKenzies. Das Cube Aim z.B. gilt als gut für Gelegenheits-Biker.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Man beließt sich ein wenig,einige Dämpfer mit Pb passen ohne Umbauten,bei manchen musste das Ventilkäppchen abschrauben etc.
> Und was musste da mit Cube klären?
> Du federst den Dämpfer einfach komplett ein(Stahlfeder ohne Feder,Luftdämpfer ohne Luft drin) und schon siehst du obs passt...
> Und Dämpfer mit Piggyback sind nicht umbedingt besser...


Ok, der Manitou ISX6 z.B. dürfte ziemlich gut passen, da haste recht.
aber ein marzocchi roco TST r Air dürfte da nicht so leicht reinpassen, nur so als beispiel
das mit cube abklären meinte ich wegen garantie, cube ist zwar recht kulant, aber man weiß ja nie, ob der rahmen dafür zugelassen ist.
ein PB bringt dir im park bei einer stumpfen landung usw. einiges
meint ein kumpel auch.
ist nun aber auch egal

@thrian: billig(heißt soviel wie wenig geld für wenig qualität) sind die günstigen(heißt wenig geld für gute qualität) Cubes keinesfalls. sie halten einiges aus und lassen spielraum zum aufrüsten.


----------



## Burkuntu (13. Mai 2010)

Bin endlich wieder in der Spur.
Seit Mitte Februar habe ich nun 230 Jogging - km zurückgelegt und dabei 7kg Ballast abgeworfen 
Der Winter war einfach viel zu lang


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2010)

Das nenne ich mal gute Arbeit

Meine Kondition hingegen versagt aktuell
Außerdem habe ich mich auf meibnem BIke heute überhauptnicht wohlgefühlt, dabei war ich doch nur 5Tage nicht biken und saß nur einen Tag lang auf einem FR-FUlly
Ich brauche wohl einen eigenen Freerider


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

Bloemi du bist verwöhnt .
Setzt dich doch als Kontrastprogramm eine Stunde auf nen McKenzie und du wirst dein LTD Team lieben .


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2010)

Wieso verwöhnt?
Ich habe alles selbst bezahlt: Lift, Protektorjacke(leihen), Bike(leihen), Benzingeld usw.
War ein teurer Spaß mit blöder Folge
Nee, ich werde mich wieder dran gewöhnen, aber der unterschied ist echt heftig.


----------



## Burkuntu (13. Mai 2010)

Biken geht am gemütlichsten auf meinem Felt Beach Cruiser.
Sind die 25kg erst mal beschleunigt, rollt es die nächsten km ganz von allein


----------



## Fabian (14. Mai 2010)

Neues von unserem Hometrail,die arbeit der letzten Wochen:

Der erste sprung ber unser kleines Gap - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Mai 2010)

Schaut schön aus, mann muss nicht allzu schnell sein und die landung schaut auch weich aus.
man kann sich aber steigern, so wie es aussieht. diese sprünge sind am besten.

Mit unserem Dirtspot gehts auch vorran: KLICK


----------



## Fabian (14. Mai 2010)

Auf dem großen(Roadgap) steht aber auch kein kicker.Die Auffahrt auf den "kleinen" ist nebenbei auch ein step-up...


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Mai 2010)

Ja eine DH Maschine wäre geil 
Nicolai oder ähnliches


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Mai 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Biken geht am gemütlichsten auf meinem Felt Beach Cruiser.
> Sind die 25kg erst mal beschleunigt, rollt es die nächsten km ganz von allein



Das kann ich bestätigen mit meinem Electra Bikes City-Cruiser.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2010)

Mountainbikes sind aber besser. Bevor ich mir so komische Cruiser antu, geh ich lieber zu Fuß.


----------



## herethic (16. Mai 2010)

Sind MTBs von Bulls und Focus empfehlenswert?

Ist das Cube Aim für mich am besten geeingnet oder sollte ich besser ein Cube Ldtr Pro oder was anderes nehmen?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2010)

Also auf nem Bulls hab ich auch schonmal gesessen, war nicht schlecht, war ein aus der 700Euro-Preiskategorie.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Mai 2010)

Also bulls finde ich pers. so naja
Focus macht ganz anständige bikes.
wenn du mit deinem rad hauptsächlich zur schule fährst, einkaufe usw. und nur mal ab und zu ins gelände gehst, nimm das Aim.
Hast du schon ein Rad für die Stadt usw. und betreibst wie einige hier MTB richtig exzessiv als Hobby, Sport usw. und machst sonst fast nichts anderes, dann kannste ein LTD Pro nehmen.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Mai 2010)

Bulls Pfui
Focus Hui


----------



## Burkuntu (16. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mountainbikes sind aber besser. Bevor ich mir so komische Cruiser antu, geh ich lieber zu Fuß.


Ich habe neben den Beach Cruisern auch MTBs im Keller, gehe (jogge) aber tatsächlich lieber zu Fuß ... das bringt noch mehr Spaß


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

ich tue mich schwer daran zu glauben, dass Menschen auf einem Cruiser keine Rückenprobleme bekommen. Entweder fahren hier im Ruhrgebiet sehr viele Menschen herum, die ihr Zweirad (Cruiser) nicht richtig auf ihre Körpergröße angepasst haben oder es muss so gefahren werden 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2010)

das muss so gefahren werden  sonst kann man damit nicht so schön cruuuuisen  bzw. sieht es sonst nicht so gechilled aus...
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde es auch nicht fahren. Ich nehm lieber das Uralte und geil lackierte Diamant meiner Ma für chillige Angelegenheiten

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Mai 2010)

Zum Chillen gehe ich zu Fuß, mit einer Flasche Bier oder Hochprozentiges in der Hand. 
Wenn ich ein Bike brauche, nehme ich immer mein MTB. Ein anderes habe ich gar nicht und will es auch nicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Mai 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das muss so gefahren werden  sonst kann man damit nicht so schön cruuuuisen  bzw. sieht es sonst nicht so gechilled aus...
> Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde es auch nicht fahren. Ich nehm lieber das Uralte und geil lackierte Diamant meiner Ma für chillige Angelegenheiten
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Rischtig, es gibt ja immernoch Mutterns Hollandrad Nehme ich auch immer um zum Dorfladen zu fahren, auch wenns nur 400m sind

Übringens, mein Rad hat jetzt wieder eine 100mm Gabel und es fährt sich wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## Burkuntu (17. Mai 2010)

Holland-Räder haben die bequemsten Lenker und sind im Flachen tatsächlich sehr gemütlich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Holland-Räder haben die bequemsten Lenker und sind im Flachen tatsächlich sehr gemütlich



naja ein Hügel im Flachland und ich sterbe auf dem Singlespeed





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Burkuntu (17. Mai 2010)

Das Teil ist aber auch weit entfernt von einem Hollandrad mit Hollandlenker 
Singlespeed im hügeligen ist doch'n gutes Training


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2010)

ich sprach auch nie von einem Hollandrad 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Burkuntu (17. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein Lieblingsfahrzeug ... wenn ich mal nicht jogge 
... und die neusten Breitreifen für zu Fuß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2010)

Hat Style das Teil! 
Ich müsste auch mal wieder anfangen zu laufen^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2010)

da teil hat zwar style, ist aber nichtsfür mich, das würde ich wahrscheinlich direkt vor der haustür schon kaputt machen
Bei meinem fahrstil


So Jungs, ich habe mal ne Frage:
Da mein Vorbau mit 120mm Länger doch recht lang ist und ich teilweise auf längeren touren in der ebene es im rücken merke und sowieso FR-orientiert fahre, wollte ich mir vllt. demnächst einen neuen Vorbau holen.
Nur ist die Frage in welcher Länge. Zur verfüngung steht 60-110mm.
60mm ist zu kurz, ist ja kein FR-HT und 110mm bringen nicht wirklich viel. Ich favorisiere 80 oder 90mm.
Was mein ihr?


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Mai 2010)

Das Teil ist unkaputtbar - alles Stahl !!! 
Hat übrigens vorne 26" und hinten 24" auf Breit-Alufelgen


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Mai 2010)

Nike Free schöner Schuh 

Mein Cube ist endlich weg und so wie es aussieht wird es ein Neukauf, da mir genug Leute von gebrauchten Schleudern abgeraten haben. Radon Slide 140 oder Canyon Nerve sind bisher im Rennen 

Übrigends kam heute endlich das Paket von Chainreactioncycles. Ich hab mich entschieden alles zu behalten - super Quali zum geilen Preis


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2010)

Nerve AM oder XC?
Hmm, ich würds Nerve *AM* nehmen

Was war denn im Paket von CRC?


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Mai 2010)

Natürlich AM und nciht XC. 
Ich tendiere aber eher zum Radon Slide 140 weil das für 1699€ schon ne Talas 32 bietet. 

Im Paket waren: 
Crankbrother Clickies, Lazer MTB Helm, kleiner Rucksack, Rücklicht, Sommerjacke.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2010)

Kurze gaaanz dumme Frage : Hat das Stevens S8 Elite als Bremsaufnahme hinten Postmount oder den internationalen Standart?

Edit: Was haltet ihr denn von dem Laufradsatz:
http://w3.bike-components.de/produc...-XM317D---Sapim-Race-Laufrad-Laufradsatz.html
?


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Mai 2010)

Warum neuer LRS?
Alten zu Schrott gefahren? 

Ist nicht schlecht. Da der von 2008 ist und XT ist der Preis in Ordnung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kurze gaaanz dumme Frage : Hat das Stevens S8 Elite als Bremsaufnahme hinten Postmount oder den internationalen Standart?



Ohne Bild wird das schwer zu beurteilen sein. 

BTW:
mein neuer 
Messenger Caddy,,,Messenger Bag, commuting, commuter bag, urban, organized messenger bag, caddy, messenger caddy, town, bike bag, courier bag, courier,

trägt sich ganz gut, wenn man ihn erst mal richtig eingestellt hat. Allerdings kein Raumwunder, dafür aber nette Details wie ein LED-Rücklicht "Halter" 
Hier ein Test der einiges sagt, was auch ich Heute gemerkt hab. Wenn ich es schaffe, mache ich die Tage noch ein paar Bilder.
Review: Lezyne Messenger Caddy bag | road.cc | The website for pedal powered people: Road cycling, commuting, leisure cycling and racing


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Warum neuer LRS?
> Alten zu Schrott gefahren?
> 
> Ist nicht schlecht. Da der von 2008 ist und XT ist der Preis in Ordnung.


Nee, der jetzige hat keine Disc-Naben und ich will darauf umrüsten . Zur Zeit hab ich den mit XM317+Deore-Nabe.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2010)

Es ist entschieden es wird ein Nerve AM 5.0 ,da mir die Aurüstung wichtiger war und ich alles behalte.
Mit 19,20 gibts dann ein Votec 

Ich bin erstmal 2 Wochen in Urlaub und werde dann über das Canyon berichten!


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2010)

viel spaß im urlaub und imt dem canyon overkill_ka

@nfsgame: wenn die schruben von der seite, horizontal reingedreht werden ist es kein PM, kommen sie senkrecht, von oben rein, ist es PM


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

Ah, danke .


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2010)

Mhm ich habe gerade noch ein Bike gesehen das preislich ungefähr gleich liegt, allerdings mit Talas und XT/SLX Schaltung.
Was meint ihr? Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 oder Ghost AMR + 5700 (2009)

Im IBC kümmert man sich ja einen scheißdreck um newbies


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Mai 2010)

ich würde eindeutig zum Canyon greifen, wenn du kein Problem mit Versenderbikes hast. Es hast zwar sie "schlechetere" Gabel, aber dafür weit aus bessere Bremsen und Naben, auch die Schaltkomponenten sind besser. Man kann etwas sagen X.7 = SLX; X.9 = XT... 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2010)

so in etwa, ja.
ich würde auch zum canyon greifen.
der einzige nachteil der Revelation kann sein, dass das Air U-Turn System abkratzt, habe ich mal gelesen im IBC. Sonst würde ich definitiv zur RS greifen. Stufenlose Absenkung, also perfekt je nach Anstieg, sehr fein einstellbar usw.
Während Fox, u.a. laut LOcke, garnichtmal so toll sein soll...

@fabi: sag mal, was hat man bei dir beim schlüsselbeinbruch gemacht? nen kumpel hat sich das beim biken gebrochen und muss es lediglich stützen und nicht belasten. es ist recht weit oben an einer sollbruchstelle durch.


----------



## Fabian (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einen Rucksackverband 3 Wochen lang tragen dürfen,der zieht die Schulter mehr oder weniger in die richtige Position und mindert ein wenig die Schmerzen,weil sich mit dem Teil die Knochen kaum noch verschieben können beim bewegen.
Laut Studien soll das Teil eigentlich nichts bringen,ich fand allerdings,dass es die Schulter entlastet hat.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Mai 2010)

Aha, mein kumpel wird jetzt doch operiert, weil das sonst schief wächst und noch irgendwas.
Er hat bis jetzt auch dieses Rucksackverband.

Naja, ich gehe heute nochmal das gute Wetter ausnutzen, soll ja schin wieder schlechter werden


----------



## rebel4life (28. Mai 2010)

Da ich jetzt ein neues Rad brauch, bräuchte ich mal kurz eure Hilfe, hab in letzter Zeit kaum den Radmarkt so angeschaut...

War gerade im Radladen, er hat noch ein Cube Aim von 2009 da, so wäre UVP von damals 400€ gewesen, er würde 280€ machen, dann kann ich noch die Standardschaltung gegen ne LX wechseln die ich noch da hab, würde mir nochmal 15€ weniger bringen.

Lohnt sich das Hardtail für Touren und ein bisschen Gelände (wobei ich da die Gabel austauschen müsste, denn die jetztige ist rel. schlecht?

Oder sollte ich noch ein wenig abwarten und schauen, was er gebraucht die Tage dann noch reinbekommt? 

Die Ausstattung müsste es in etwa sein:
Cube Aim 2009 Mountainbike - Cube Aim Cube MTB Cube Mountainbike Cube 2009


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Mai 2010)

Die Gabel ist, wie du schon sagtest nicht der Hit, gibt allerdings nicht mehr viele mit Cantisaufnahme.
Das gleiche gilt für die Schalt/-Bremskombo. Sehr unergonomisch wie ich finde. Aber wenn du mit klar kommst... Die Kassette könnte auch zu einem Problem werden. 8-Fach gibt es kaum noch zu kaufen, kenne zwei Händler die die gar nicht mehr anbieten.
Aber für den Preis kannst du  es nehmen. In dieser Session hackst du alles kurz und klein und in der nächsten rüstest du Schalthebel, Bremshebel, Kassette und Schaltwerk auf.

btw.
Hab mir eben nen kleines Ampel-Ampel-Rennen geliefert. MIT EINEM VIERZIGTONNER 
1,2KM und gewonnen hat der bessere  ICH 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rebel4life (28. Mai 2010)

Deswegen nehm ich ja die alte LX, die ich noch da hab, denn der Schalthebel ist wirklich bescheiden. 

Kassette 8fach, kann ich da nicht die Nabe mit austauschen und ne 9er nehmen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Mai 2010)

wieso willst du die Nabe wechseln?! ein komplettes neues LR ist wohl günstiger.
aber um die Frage zu beantworten. Kannst du machen (lassen).

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Mai 2010)

gabel, schaltung, 8fach und trigger tauschen: Fertig.
wie nichtraucher es gesagt hat
Falls du vorhast, 22" zu nehmen, rate ich dir lieber zu 20"
22" ist sehr stelzig und beim Fortschritt der fahrtechnik mMn eher hinderlich.


----------



## Fabian (28. Mai 2010)

Kauf das Rad eher nicht,wenn du jetzt schon geplant hast einiges zu wechseln.
Greif lieber eine Preisklasse höher,kömmt wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Mai 2010)

Selber machen ist nicht das Problem, ich kann das alles selber machen, hab die letzten Jahre immer im Radladen gejobbt, nur schau ich mir nicht so interessiert an, was jetzt wieviel kostet und was es taugt, ich schraub es halt zam und stell es ein. 

Ich machs wahrscheinlich so, dass ich das Rad kauf (mit meiner LX Schaltung und nem 20€ Gutschein sind es nur noch 245€), dann kauf ich mir in 2-3 Jahren mitm Gesellenlohn (beim Bestehen der Abschlussprüfungs gibts 400€ Prämie , dann nen Monat arbeiten und ich hab was zam) etwas gescheites, denn jetzt hab ich nicht so das Geld übrigt, dann schon und dann kann ich halt gleich 1500€ oder so ausgeben und das ist dann schon ein deutlicher Unterschied. 

Eine Preisklasse höher bringt nichts, denn da hat man Seilzugscheibenbremsen, sprich ich kann gleich 2 Preisklassen höher gehen und dafür hab ich das Geld nicht, in etwas mehr als nem Jahr bin ich mit der Lehre fertig und dann kann ich da schon was richtig gutes kaufen (ala AMS 125 oder Stereo).


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Mai 2010)

Heute habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt und ne Tour mit dem Bike gemacht.
Es sind sogar 46,99km rausgekommen. Hätte eigentlich mit weniger gerechnet. 
Bloß die Waldwege waren doch noch sehr matschig.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2010)

mhh  das kenne ich
was gestern bei dem schönen Sonnenschein unterwegs. Da war es auch ein bissel matschig

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt und ne Tour mit dem Bike gemacht.
> Es sind sogar 46,99km rausgekommen. Hätte eigentlich mit weniger gerechnet.
> Bloß die Waldwege waren doch noch sehr matschig.


92km haben wir (Empirelord und ich) heute geschafft, war auch etwas matschig .


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2010)

Man, das ihr alle so viel Elan habt
Ich habe gestern Zeitungen ausgetragen, ne gechillte Runde mitm Kumpel gedreht und den 3.Herr der Ringe uncut in HD geguckt.

nichtraucher, willst du nicht mal die pedale wechseln?
Die sehen genauso bescheiden aus, wie die OEM-Pedale()am Cube.

So, ich habe gerade folgendes bestellt:
1x SwissStop Formula Oro Bremsbeläge
1x Five Ten Freerider 2010 schwarz/grau
1x 661 Kyle Strait Knee Guards
1x 661 Comp Handschuh 2010 cyan/schwarz für Sesfontain.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Mai 2010)

Wieso hast du ne Klingel am Rad?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2010)

Weil das auf Dauer sehr teuer werden kann denk ich mal .


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2010)

Er wohnt in einer Stadt, Magdeburg.
Da würde ich auch mit einer Klingel fahren, ist besser.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Mai 2010)

Mich hat man da noch nie angehalten, bei uns in der Region ist das den Polizisten egal, notfalls nehm ich den Dienstausweis, dann können se nichts machen, bzw. checken nicht, dass da nur "Azubi" draufsteht, nicht Soldat, aber dann lassen die es eh (wollten mich mal auf ner Feier als den beauftragen, der aufräumen soll, dann hatte ich "leider" nur meinen Dienstausweis da und schon haben se nen anderen gesucht ).

(Bei Soldat müsste es an die Feldjäger weitergeleitet werden und das ist denen zu kompliziert)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso hast du ne Klingel am Rad?



Wieso hast du ne Hupe im Auto?

vermeidet höheren Verschleiß des HR Reifens und schont die Stimme 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Weil das auf Dauer sehr teuer werden kann denk  ich mal .



bringt allerdings nichts mehr, wenn bei nasser Fahrbahn fünf Meter vor dir nen schei* Balk vors Rad spring und du beim ausweichen ins schleudern gerätst.
Weil%20das%20auf%20Dauer%20sehr%20teuer%20werden%20kann%20denk%20ich%20mal%20.[/QUOTE]"]Resultat sowie Kratzer im Oberrohr und einem verbogenen Umwerfer... Macht rund 300€...


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## rebel4life (30. Mai 2010)

Ich radel immer durch die Fußgängerzone (Fahrradfahrer sind erlaubt), dann gibt es echt immer so blöde Frauen (Männer laufen ganz normal weiter), gerade die fetten Ü40 laufen dann immer exakt in den Fahrweg und schreien dann rum, dass das eine Fußgängerzone sei und ich nicht lesen könnte - letztens wieder eine hat mir sogar in den Lenker gegriffen, nach nem Hinweiß darauf, dass se doch mal die Schilder anschauen soll bevor sie beleidigend wird und dass sie zudem einen gefährlichen Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr getätigt hat, war se dann ganz baff kurz, hat sich dann aber gleich weiter aufgeführt, was mir den einfallen würde, dann sag ich, ok, dann bräuchte ich ihre Personalien die ich dann dem Anwalt durchgeben kann, dann war se gleich ganz still.


----------



## Fabian (31. Mai 2010)

Das Verhalten fördert das Ansehen der Speziel Biker natürlich sehr...

Bald bekommt mein Cube eine schicke Frischzellenkur


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Bald bekommt mein Cube eine schicke Frischzellenkur



die 66? 

@rebel4life
drum würde ich dort eher auf der Straße fahren.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (31. Mai 2010)

> die 66?


damn,meine natürlich das Specialized


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

Abends gegen Acht ist die Fußgängerzone leer, da mit 30-40km/h durch, ich sags dir, das Feeling ist chillig, das Kopfsteinpflaster und man muss aufpassen, dass man nicht zu weit an der Seite fährt, denn da haben die Pfeifen an einem Teil der Fußgängerzone durch den Autos fahren dürfen nen um 2cm erhöhten Randstein gesetzt, mir hats da mal das Hinterrad weggezogen, bin dann so noch ~8m weiter gefahren, hab es dann aber noch wieder gerade bekommen, ansonsten wäre ich in Stühle von nem Cafe gerast.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mir zum Herbst/Winter ein neues MTB kaufen.
Ich fahre am meisten Strassen- und Waldwege.
Meine Fahrleistung liegt so bei 1000km im Jahr und da wollte ich mal was gescheiteres.
Dabei dachte ich an Canyon. Mein Preis Limit liegt so bei 1200€. 
Was könntet ihr mir denn da empfehlen?

Ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe. 

PS: Falls ich denn neuen Job bekomme, kann sogar mein Preis Limit steigen.^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2010)

also, bei einer Kilometerleisatung von 1000km im Jahr auf hauptsächlich Straßen und (wahrscheinlich einfachnen) Waldautobahnen braucht man kein 1200€ MTB
Da dürftest du mit einem Rad bis ~700€ sehr sehr gut zurecht kommen.
Beispeile:
-Cube Acid: KLICK fabi kann dir zu diesem rad auch ne menge sagen
-Canyon Yellowstone 4.0: KLICK

Wenn du aber gernenoch etwas Spielraum nach obenhaben möchtest, würde ich zur 1000€-Klasse greifen. Die halten jede Menge aus, sind recht leicht und vielseitig einsetztbar.
Ich fahre mein Rad(Cube LTD Team 2009, 100o€) seit fast einem Jahr und habe damit schon alles mögliche gemacht. Läuft weitestgehends super, ich treibe das gute Stück aber arg an seine Grenzen


----------



## TroyAnner (4. Juni 2010)

Hey, an all euch kluge Menschen - Ich will ein neues Rad.
Momentan hab ich ein ATB von Pegasus, soweit ich weiß ein früheres Modell des Avanti Sport. Damals vor gut 5 Jahren beim Stadler für 300€ gekauft, hat das Rad auch recht gute Dienste erwiesen (für den Preis). 
Inzwischen mussten etliche Male die Bremsen gewechselt werden, die Reifen haben fasst kein Profi mehr, die Kettenräder haben stark abgenutzte Zähne (fast nur noch Spitzen) und beim Fahren selbst macht das Rad ungesunde Geräusche.

Als Budget hab ich 500-600€ und es soll vor allem für die Straße gedacht sein um auf ordentliche Geschwindigkeiten zu kommen, ansonsten höchstens Wander- und Feldwege (Nebensache). Es sollte aber auch schon Kettenschutz und Dreckfänger haben, da ich sehr oft bei Regen fahre (höchstens bei Schnee lass ich mein Rad stehen) und eine ausreichende Beleuchtung für sichere Nachtfahrten.
Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Juni 2010)

Beim Cube haben die Häbndler meistens viel Verhandlungsspielraum. Da sollten 900€ drin sein.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Juni 2010)

Wobei ich eher auf Capic setzen würde, denn da kostet der Rahmen weniger und er kann noch weiter runtergehen, sofern es die Hausmarke ist. 

Die Rahmen sind quasi gleich, das sagt auch mein Nachbar, er hat ein Carbon Hardtail für Rennen, fürs Training hat er inzwischen ein weiteres Rad, das er gestellt bekommt, denn die Abnutzung ist extrem stark, da er täglich mehr als 3 Stunden fährt, er hat auch nur noch Capic, da das a) Hausmarke ist (-> Werbung), er für nen Cube Rahmen zuzahlen müsste und c) eigentlich keinen Vorteil durch nen Cube Rahmen hat, da investiert er lieber noch mehr in leichtere Laufräder, denn das ist ja die Masse, die man immer in Drehung hat, desto leichter, desto besser geht die Beschleunigung usw.


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Juni 2010)

Canyon ist heute angekommen.
Neuer Vorbau (weißer Trutativ AKA) ist montiert 
Ich hoffe die neuen Decals kommen bald.

Bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## Fabian (7. Juni 2010)

Ein paar neue Teile,Vorbau und Sattel fliegen als nächstes raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Juni 2010)

in meinen IBC Fotoalben ist nun mein neues Canyon zu sehen.
Gemoddet mit neuem Vorbau und bald auch neuen Decals.
Canyon Nerve AM (Album) - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juni 2010)

nett nett!
was willst du mit dem ersten Bild zeigen?
was hast du nun alles verändert?
Ich bekomme die Bilder dank meines sch°iß UMTS-Sticks nur stark komprimiert gezeigt.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (8. Juni 2010)

Gabel,Lenker,Vorderreifen und die Hope nabe hab ich auf Steckachse umgerüstet...


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Juni 2010)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal zu Worte...

habe mein NS Core 3 jetzt fast 3 Monate und es auch schon ordentlich vergewaltigt in der Zeit 

Ich will so zum Jahreswechsel oder auch etwas später je nachdem wann die neuen Modelle kommen wohl auf ein Fully umsteigen.

Welche Modelle sind denn empfehlenswert die man mal im Auge behalten könnte (Denke mal dass die interessanten Modelle sich nicht in der 2011er Reihe verschlechtern werden...^^) oder sich näher anschaun sollte? Habe ja genügend Zeit zum vergleichen...

Preisrahmen ist 1500 bis max. 2000!

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2010)

Cube Stereo, AMS125, kommt immer drauf an, was du fahren willst.


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Juni 2010)

Ein Freerider oder Enduro... eher richtung letzteres da es gerne auch mal ein stückchen Berg auf geht...


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Juni 2010)

RADON BikesSlide ED 160 6.0

alternativ
Rose Uncle Jimbo 1 2010 online kaufen

wobei das Radon besser ausgestattet ist. Was besseres bekommt man nicht.
Lyrik ist ne feine Gabel 

Fährst du schon länger Rad? Es lohnt sich eigentlich erstmal mit HT einzusteigen und sich dann zu steigern.


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Juni 2010)

Lange BMX... und eben seit 3 Monaten bin ich ordentlich mit meinem HT am rumwüten... und eben auch mal ne normale Tour fahren 

Bis zum neuen Kauf werden aber sicher noch 6-9 Monate vergehen 

kleines Edit:

Ich hab leider nicht all zu viel Ahnung von der Materie (Was ist die optimale Geo etc.)... mein fahrverhalten sieht ungefähr so aus:

Ich fahre 2-3x die Woche etwa 2-3 Stunden hier in den örtlichen Wäldern oder auf nem Trail hier von paar Kumpels gebaut (Road Gap, großer Drop alles dabei), außerdem fahr ich am WE wenn schönes Wetter ist mit der Freundin oder den Eltern mal ne gemütliche Tour 30-100km (Gesamt). Da meine Eltern oft Wandern sind, werden das wohl meine Bike-Urlaube sein da sie aber auch mal ins Allgäu o.ä. fahren solls eben auch recht geschmeidig Berg auf gehen. Park war ich bisher noch nie, will einfach erstmal mehr Fahrpraxis haben.

Es soll einfach Bergab fetzen, Bergauf recht geschmeidig sein und bei ner 100km Tour aufem Radweg keine Qual sein


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2010)

Dann brauchst du keinen Fully, da reicht ein Hardtail. Bei uns im Allgäu sind die Strecken nicht so, dass zwingend ein Fully erforderlich ist, für Touren würde ich generell zu nem Hardtail raten, denn das ist leichter usw., wenn jedoch auch Gelände mit starkem Gefälle und einigen "dicken" Wurzeln und auch Steinen sein soll (dann mein ich aber auch Stufen von >30cm), dann würde ich zum Fully greifen.

Für Touren ist ein Hardtail besser, da du da fürs gleiche Geld hochwertigere Komponenten und ein leichteres Rad bekommst (Fully Rahmen (Gelenke) und der zusätzliche Dämpfer wiegen auch was).  

Aber so dann Cube oder Capic, damit hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber Bergamont usw. sind auch nicht schlecht. Ich kann dir sogar nen Cube/Capic Händler im Allgäu empfehlen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> wenn jedoch auch Gelände mit starkem Gefälle und einigen "dicken" Wurzeln und auch Steinen sein soll



Genau deswegen soll es ein Fully werden. Davon haben wir hier ewig viel. Mal abgesehen von den fetten Wurzeln haben uns hier Römer, Ritter und Deutschen aus dem WK einige Erinnerungen dagelassen, teilweise lässt sich auf alten Mauern die halber aus der Erde ragen echt gut fahren aber sehr oft wünsch ich mir auch ein Fully. Die ganzen Ruinen und Bunker bieten auch viele schicke Drops an die ich mich mit dem HT (und noch ohne Fullface Helm) jedoch nicht traue ;D


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2010)

Dann würde ich aus Gründen der Sicherheit noch einen Schoner für die Wirbelsäule kaufen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Juni 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> in meinen IBC Fotoalben ist nun mein neues Canyon zu sehen.
> Gemoddet mit neuem Vorbau und bald auch neuen Decals.
> Canyon Nerve AM (Album) - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de


sieht gut aus
Nur bitte mach dieses fetten rock-shox Sticker wieder von der Gabel ab, der versauts total


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aus Gründen der Sicherheit noch einen Schoner für die Wirbelsäule kaufen.



Was empfiehlt sich denn da?

Ich fahre bisher lediglich mit den Fuse Shinguards Tailwhip und den King Kong d3o Knieschonern... hatte mir keine Combo fürs BMX fahrn gekauft da ich da meistens nur eins von beidem getragen habe... eine Knee-Shinguard Combo muss wohl auch noch her.

Was ich mir noch zulegen wollte:

BIKE-MAILORDER.DE - Oneal - Neck Guard Vented

BIKE-MAILORDER.DE - Oneal - Pro II Knee Cups Adult 2009/2010
oder
BIKE-MAILORDER.DE - iXS - Hammer Series Knie/Schienbein-Schützer - schwarz

und evtl. sowas:
BIKE-MAILORDER.DE - SixSixOne 661 - Pro Back Guard 2010

Taugt das was? Bei den Knee-Shin Guards von Oneal bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die wirklich was sind...

Besser zu viel geschützt als zu wenig und so krank wie ich manchmal fahr


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab keinen. 

Ich kann mal meinen Bruder fragen, der hat einiges an Ausrüstung gekauft.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Juni 2010)

also was die Knee-Shin Guards würde ich von den beiden definitiv die iXS nehmen
RÜckenprotektor alleine kann ich nichts zu sagen, eine Protektorweste wäre mMn schlauer, weil man meist auf die schultern fällt und die brust auch gleich noch mitgeschützt ist


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Juni 2010)

ja die iXs sehen schon nach wesentlich mehr aus sowohl Material wie auch Sicherheit 

So Westen kosten halt auch gleich um einiges mehr...

Gibt es bei FF Helmen eigentlich große unterschiede? Mal abgesehen von der Belüftung/Gewicht...


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du Drops und so fährst würde ich ein Enduro mit 160mm nehmen. Auch bei Bergafahrten ist der Federweg nicht verkehrt und danke U-Turn und Talas Absenkverfahren ist auch Bergauffahren kein Problem.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juni 2010)

Leih dir ein gutes Hardtail aus und fahr mal mit dem bei euch.
So ein Hardtail ist halt schon der Brüller und macht mehr Spaß als Fully: Votec | V.XC 1.3


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juni 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> ja die iXs sehen schon nach wesentlich mehr aus sowohl Material wie auch Sicherheit
> 
> So Westen kosten halt auch gleich um einiges mehr...
> 
> Gibt es bei FF Helmen eigentlich große unterschiede? Mal abgesehen von der Belüftung/Gewicht...


die beiden mit größten und denke ich häufigsten Unterschiede hast du bereits genannt. Ein weiterer Unterschied ist, ob sie Motorrad zugelassen sind.
Motorradzugelassene Helme sind meist noch sicherer aber auch schwerer und wärmer.
Am besten suchst du dir einen FF-Helm zwischen 100 und 150€, die sind mMn nicht zu schwer, bieten SIcherheit und sind recht gut belüftet.


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. Juni 2010)

Falls man mir einen empfehlen kann, der möglichst und gut belüftet ist (keine Lust das ding dauernd abzusetzen - leicht oder schwer ist mir egal das stört mich nicht so) bin ich gerne für Vorschläge offen


----------



## G-Beret (12. Juni 2010)

Falls du wirklich nur leicht freeriden willst und dann auch noch Bergauffahren, würde sich vlt. eine FF-Helm anbieten, bei dem du denn Kinnschutz abnehmen kannst.
Allerdings sind die Dinger nicht ganz so sicher, aber meist richtig gut durchlüftet und leicht.

Und wegen Protektoren ich kann dir nur welche mit Kniegelenk ans Herz legen, die sind genial kein rutschen und richtig schon fest damit fällst gern mal freiwillig hin

Von Ufo gibts sowas.


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Juni 2010)

G-Beret schrieb:


> Falls du wirklich nur leicht freeriden willst und dann auch noch Bergauffahren, würde sich vlt. eine FF-Helm anbieten, bei dem du denn Kinnschutz abnehmen kannst.
> Allerdings sind die Dinger nicht ganz so sicher, aber meist richtig gut durchlüftet und leicht.
> 
> Und wegen Protektoren ich kann dir nur welche mit Kniegelenk ans Herz legen, die sind genial kein rutschen und richtig schon fest damit fällst gern mal freiwillig hin
> ...



Mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz wäre da der MET Parachute


----------



## MaN!aC (14. Juni 2010)

Ich nehm den Thread auch mal in Anspruch, selbst wenn hier mehr über Mountainbike geredet wird ^^

Ich hab ein Trekking Bike und jetzt müssen die Kassette und die Kette gewechselt werden. Die Kassette hatte 7-fach 14-28, muss ich zwingend die gleiche nehmen oder kann ich auch andere 7er Kassetten? bzw. was ist besser 12-21, 14-32 oder ein Mittelding?

Über Hilfe würde ich mir sehr freuen, weil solange muss ich im mit einem Billig Baumarkt rad fahren ^^

MfG

MaN!aC


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juni 2010)

das 12-21 wird härter zu treten sein. das 14-32 wir zu den kleineren Gängen leichter zu treten sein.
Es ist an sich egal welches du nimmst.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2010)

G-Beret schrieb:


> Falls du wirklich nur leicht freeriden willst und dann auch noch Bergauffahren, würde sich vlt. eine FF-Helm anbieten, bei dem du denn Kinnschutz abnehmen kannst.
> Allerdings sind die Dinger nicht ganz so sicher, aber meist richtig gut durchlüftet und leicht.
> [...]


Diesen Dingern kann ich meinen Glauben irgendwie nicht schenken
Da häte ich Angst, dass der Kinnschutz sofort rausbricht.
Da doch lieber ein CC-Kel oder ne Halbschale und einen FF.
Was auch eine Lösung wäre, ist so Helm, ähnlich einem FF-Helm ohne Kinnschutz bzw. einer Halbschale.
Die Dinger gibt es von URGE z.B.: KLICK


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juni 2010)

Es soll schon ein richtiger FF sein. Wenn er jez nich so Top belüftet und leicht ist, juckt mich das auch nicht, daran gewöhnt man sich ja


----------



## G-Beret (14. Juni 2010)

Gute Frage ob das dann nicht juckt... mich juckts immer mal, auch wenn ich nur Bergabfahre.

Welchen Helm du dann genau haben willst, liegt dann wohl an dir und deinem Geld. Bei FF-Helmen kannst du hier ganz gute Schnäppchen machen:
Bicycles | Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Bike Parts | Bike Frames | Road Frames | MTB Frames

Der hier gehört im Moment mir: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42873
allerdings etwas anderes Desgin.
Sau geiles Teil passt super schön leicht und man fühlt sich gut darunter.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juni 2010)

Klasse Seite, danke schonmal dafür. Mehr als ein 100er wollte ich nich ausgeben.

Wie ist denn die Seite was Service, Rückgabe etc. angeht?


----------



## G-Beret (14. Juni 2010)

Da kann ich dir leider nix genaues zu sagen musste ich bisher noch nicht in anspruch nehmen...
Ist halt von der Insel... aber die sind so riesig un bieten ja auch alles in deutsch an ... einfach mal lesen was sie so behaupten!

Ach ja soweit ich weiß ist da grad Versandkostenfreies bestellen.
Und die Lieferung geht supi schnell obwohl aus England... Montag bezahlt Mittwoch da...

Edit: Bei eine Helm für ca. 100Euro würde ich wahrscheinlich zu 661 greifen die machen gute Sachen für das Geld.


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Juni 2010)

An 661 dachte ich auch  Brillen gibts wahrscheinlich noch weniger unterschiede oder?


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Juni 2010)

Also ich verkaufe im Moment einen Sixone Fullcomp in grau 
Größe XL (Kopfumfang ab 62cm)

FF ist aber nichts für längere Touren


----------



## herethic (15. Juni 2010)

Sind 400€ für ein Cube Aim ok?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juni 2010)

wenn es ein 2010'er Modell ist schon.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## herethic (15. Juni 2010)

Und wenns ein 2009er wäre?


----------



## rebel4life (15. Juni 2010)

Mit XT Schaltung auf jeden Fall. 

Wichtig ist auch die Ausstattung und jährlich gibt es bei Cube ein neues Modell.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Juni 2010)

morgen gibts Bilder mit den neuen Decals

Edit: siehe Anhang


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2010)

G-Beret schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: Bei eine Helm für ca. 100Euro würde ich wahrscheinlich zu 661 greifen die machen gute Sachen für das Geld.


Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Der 661 Evolution Distressed Helm von 2009 z.B. ist seine 100€ echt wert
Ist nicht zu schwer, gut belüftet und ob er wirklich schütz habe ich bisher nicht ausprobiert

@thrian: für das 2009er im originalzustand neu ein bisschen zu viel, etw. 50€ müsstest du da noch rauskriegen. gebraucht kannst du locker noch 100€ rausholen, es sei denn, das rad ist total umgebaut.


----------



## Borealis (19. Juni 2010)

Habe mir heute für 480 € Focus Cypress zugelegt, richtig schönes Ding. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad ein Ferrari 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (19. Juni 2010)

Mal gugen,leider gibts das Aim nicht in Neuss wehsalb ich nach DüsselDorf muss.Hoffe krieg die Kohle zusammen.


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Juni 2010)

Ekliges Wetter zum fahren - nass und kalt

Aber für die kommende Woche ist gutes Wetter vorhergesagt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar auch kein Schönwetterfahrer, aber aktuell lädt nichs dazu ein, den Drahtesel fertig zu machen und durch die Wälder Bottrops zu jagen. Kopf hoch: Heute ist meteorologischer Sommeranfang 

Haltet ihr es mit Schutzblechen eigentlich auch so wie ich? : Man muss die Natur schmecken können!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Juni 2010)

Hi

eigentlich bin ich auch kein Schönwetterfahrer aber die Motivation fehlt einfach bei so einem Wetter.

Im Sommer stimme ich dir zu da fahre ich auch ohne Schutzblech.
Im Moment ist zumindest hinten eins montiert. Sonst ist man ruckzuck am Rücken nass und der Rucksack muss nach der Fahrt saubergemacht werden.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter geht echt auf die Laune immoment , besonders auch weil die Autofahrer fahren wie nen paar besenkte Säue (tschuldigung aber das musste mal raus ...). Ich bin eben mal schnell zur Bank und wurde fast übern Haufen gefahren .


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bin eben mal schnell zur Bank und wurde fast übern Haufen gefahren .


 
Ich bin selbst aktiver Autofahrer und muss stets den Kopf schütteln, wenn manch anderer Teilnehmer mitten in einer gefährlichen Kurve zum Überholen ausschert und dem Fahrradfahrer mit einem Abstand von gerade mal 40 Zentimetern den Fahrtwind spüren lässt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr denn? Ist doch super Wetter!
20°C, kein Regen, und die Sonne ballert einem nicht das Hirn ausm Kopf.

Schutzbleche nur wenn es regnet - und auch dann meist nur hinten.

Autofahrer die mir die vorfahrt nehmen, mich schneiden,... bekommen ein satz an der nächsten Ampel und evtl eine Anzeige. Eine ist bereits geschrieben worden.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bekomm normalerweise am Tag 2x die Vorfahrt genommen... 1x aufem Hinweg zur Arbeit und 1x auf dem Rückweg -.-


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Juni 2010)

Morgen kommen meine heiß erwarteten neuen Reifen. Habe meinen Hinterreifen runter und bin dieses Jahr grade mal 2000 km gefahren Der Rocked Ron hinten ist verdampt schnell weg. Jetzt sind kommen Tourenreifen auf mein MTB da ich derzeit fast nur auf der Straße fahre. Marathon Extreme in 2.25 sollten lange halten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juni 2010)

Mein Racing Ralph hinten hat kaum noch Profil, bald bestelle ich da einen neuen Reifen. Wahrscheinlich wird es ein Nobby Nic.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juni 2010)

ich fahre noch immer die originalen Hutchinson Iguana 2.0 und so schlecht sind die nicht. nach >1500km Straße und Gelände doch eine menge Profil.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Juni 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein Racing Ralph hinten hat kaum noch Profil, bald bestelle ich da einen neuen Reifen. Wahrscheinlich wird es ein Nobby Nic.



RR fährt sich ab wie nichts!
Nach ~ 800km konnte ich meinen schon als Slick benutzen.

Fat Albert Snake Skin kann ich empfehlen fahre ich an meien Canyon auch - sehr guter Vortrieb.

Heut hab ich das Nerve mal auf Straßentauglichkeit getestet - läuft trotz 2,4er Reifen einwandfrei.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> RR fährt sich ab wie nichts!
> Nach ~ 800km konnte ich meinen schon als Slick benutzen.[...]


Au ja, das stimmt.
Die Kombi Fat Albert vorne und Nobby Nic hinten funktioniert sehr super
Schöner Grip und akzeptabler Rollwiederstand auf der Straße

SO, ich bin jetzt erstmal bis zum 08.07.10nicht mehr erreichbar.
Auf gehts zum Strandurlaub nach Malle


----------



## herethic (26. Juni 2010)

Jo bin kurz davor mein Cube Aim 2010 zu kaufen.

War bereits im Laden und habs probegefahren.*Geil!!!

*Allerdings will ich ein weißes was jetzt bestellt (Anzahlung Sucks)werden muss.

429€-X

X=Rabatt weil ich mein alter Fahrrad abgebe.Max 100€.


----------



## michael7738 (26. Juni 2010)

> besonders auch weil die Autofahrer fahren wie nen paar besenkte Säue (tschuldigung aber das musste mal raus ...). Ich bin eben mal schnell zur Bank und wurde fast übern Haufen gefahren



Kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Aber als Radfahrer haste den Vorteil das der Autofahrer es hört wenn du ihn anbrüllst. 

Von welchen Herstellern sind denn "Racing Ralph" und "Nobby Nic" ? Schreibt doch bitte mal das man als eher Ahnungloser auch was versteht.
Weiß nichtmal was für Reifen ich hab, sind noch die Standardreifen vom Fahrradkauf drauf und nach 1800km Wald und Straße haben die auch noch anständig Profil.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Juni 2010)

Beide sind vom Hersteller Schwalbe.

@ Bloemi: Vorne ist es besser mehr Grip zu haben als Hinten - tausch mal die Reifen.
               Viel Spaß im Urlaub. Apropos warum mitten im Schuljahr Urlaub?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2010)

also ich hab zum Beispiel bereist seit letzten Mittwoch Ferien und arbeite jetzt um mir möglichst bald ein paar neue Bikeklamotten kaufen zu können. 

btw 
ich hab heute mein Rad aus der Werkstatt geholt (Kostenloser Service ). jetzt bremst meine VR Bremse, wie am ersten Tag. Kann das sein, dass sie die zu gut gesäubert haben? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Juni 2010)

Ja denk mal die haben die Bremse verstellt. Einfach ein paar mal bremesen dann läufts wieder.


----------



## Fabian (27. Juni 2010)

> Die Kombi Fat Albert vorne und Nobby Nic hinten funktioniert sehr super





> @ Bloemi: Vorne ist es besser mehr Grip zu haben als Hinten - tausch mal die Reifen.


Hat er doch richtig drauf,der Fat Albert hat mehr grip als der Nobby Nic.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Juni 2010)

Ups da hab ich mich wohl verlesen


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2010)

Liest hier jemand aktiv MTB-Zeitungen? Ich brauche für meine XTR-Scheibenbremse mal wieder ein paar schön griffige Beläge - die Lebensdauer ist mehr als zweitrangig. Zubeißen sollen sie 

Gibt es da irgendwelche Tests / Links aus diesem oder dem letzten Jahr?


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube so viel werden Bremsbelege nicht getestet. Für meine Avid Elixir CR gibt es die Standart und Organic Belege. Die Organic sollen besser bremsen vorallen wenn die Scheiben nass sind. Bei der XTR weiß ich kaum was nur so viel das Shimano langsam mal ein Nachfolger rausbringen soll.


----------



## Fabian (28. Juni 2010)

Neun Belge fr Shimano-XTR-Disc im Leser- Dauertest - mountainbike-magazin.de

Ich persönlich habe bei meinen Bremsen die Erfahrung gemacht,dass die sintermetall-Beläge besser und agressiver bremsen,bei nässe jedoch eher quietschen als die organischen.


----------



## ALDI Nord (29. Juni 2010)

Geniale, oder verrückte Idee?

Bin seit 3 Jahren kein Rad mehr gefahren.

Fahrrad damals gebraucht gekauft 1500 DM glaube ich. Selbstbau von nem Genie. Gangschaltung aber von unterschiedlichen herstellern und Serien. Wunderbar komponiert. Aber ich habe es verkommen lassen. An der westküste gewohnt (salz luft). Und in stümerphafte Werkstatt gegeben. Und brooks sattel klauen lassen. 

Bin Früher viel mit dem Rad gereist - Durch teile Deutschlands und Dänemarks.

Ab mitte August Fange ich ein Praktikum an - Der Arbeitsplatz liegt weitaus Fahrrad-günstiger als die uni. Ich folge seit eingier zeit Strenger diät von 150 auf 130. bei 1.90 

Also habe ich vor mein Fahrrad Herrichten zu lassen. Es steht Momentan bei meiner Mutter in Eckernförde (DE)  Wie es genau aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn ich es Herrichten lasse würde ich es gerne selber nach Århus (DK) fahren. 

Also: Kaputtes Fahrrad - Faul und Dick geworden - Große tour = Verrückt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2010)

Genial und verrückt zugleich!  
Das sind 248km. Da wäre ich, reine Fahrtzeit, 12h unterwegs. 
Wenn du untrainiert bist ist das sicherlich die Hölle, aber danach kann man stolz auf sich sein, dass man es doch gemacht hat. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2010)

@ Fabian

Den Artikel zu den Belägen habe ich auch schon gefunden. Allerdings finde ich den kompletten Artikel nicht ...wo geht es denn zum kostenlosen Download? Irgenwie bin ich da blind. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2010)

@Aldi Nord: Du wirst denke ich mal Unterwegs denken das du stirbst (), aber wenn du dir Zeit lässt schaffste das schon . Musst dir die Kräfte halt nur einteilen, nen gutes Bike ist ja schonmal die halbe Miete .


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. Juni 2010)

@ALDI Nord
Fang langsam an mit dem Fahrrad fahren. Kleine Touren und immer steigern. Ich will auch mit dem Rad von Düsseldorf nach Berlin, aber dafür muss ich noch gut trainieren. Da ich das in maximal 4 Tagen schaffen will.


----------



## herethic (29. Juni 2010)

Ich versuch mal mit dem Rad von Neuss bis an die niederländische Küste

Währen dann so ungefähr 260 Kilometer

Meint ihr das schafft man an einem tag?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2010)

Überleg doch mal logisch . Reine Fahrzeit wär mit Training drinn, aber du musst ja auch zwischendurch mal was Essen udn so .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2010)

kommt aber auch aufs rad und die wege an. fährst du ein "normales" mtb würde ich von einem 21-22'er schnitt ausgehen. bedeutet, dass du etwas über 12h brauchst. fährst du hingegen rr bist du wesentlich schneller unterwegs. ich kann dahingehen jetzt leider keinen schnitt angeben - die erfahrung hab ich nicht - aber schneller wärst du allemal! 
ich gehe dabei natürlich davon aus, dass man nur straße fährt.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2010)

Ich resete auf meiner nächsten "Trainingsrunde" (ist alles dabei, Straße, Feldwege, Wald zu fast gleichen Anteilen - 50km insgesamt) mal den Zähler für die Durchschnitts-KM/h und lass euch das wissen .


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. Juni 2010)

@thrian
Wird nicht ohne sein, es sei denn du bist top trainiert und hast ein richtig gutes Rad. Zwei Tage wäre kein Problem das wären 150 km pro Tag, aber dafür musst du auch top Fit sein.


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal mit dem Rad von Neuss bis an die niederländische Küste
> 
> Währen dann so ungefähr 260 Kilometer
> 
> Meint ihr das schafft man an einem tag?




Mit dem Rennrad und einem 30km/h Schnitt bist du ohne Pause in 8 1/2 Stunden da. Rein theoretisch.
Ich würde mir aber Zeitlassen und nichts überstürtzen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. Juni 2010)

30er Schnitt halten über fast 9 Stunden. Dann muss man gut drauf sein. 35er Schnitt über 50 KM schaffe ich noch aber dann bin ich fertig.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2010)

*Ausgrab* Will keiner das Sommerwetter ausnutzen ?


Ich war gerade unterwegs auf meiner "Trainingsrunde". Ergebnis: 5€ Zugkosten und eine gebrochene Sattelstange , dabei kam das Bike heute aus der Inspektion .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> *Ausgrab* Will keiner das Sommerwetter ausnutzen ?


Keine Zeit, muss arbeiten. 



> 5€ Zugkosten


Da lobe ich mir den VRN (Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Neckar): Kostenlose Fahrradmitnahme werktags ab 9 Uhr, am WE ganztägig. Nur blöd, wenn man am Sonntag Abend bikt und es auf der Rückfahrt dann nach 0 Uhr wird.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> *Ausgrab* Will keiner das Sommerwetter ausnutzen ?
> 
> 
> Ich war gerade unterwegs auf meiner "Trainingsrunde". Ergebnis: 5€ Zugkosten und eine gebrochene Sattelstange , dabei kam das Bike heute aus der Inspektion .


 Materialermüdung?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2010)

Mag sein, die neue hat mich statt 35€ auch nur nen 10er gekostet, das nenn ich Service vom Händler .

Achso: Fahrradminahme kostet hier in den Verbundtarifzonen Braunschweig und Hannover 1,80€ ....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Juli 2010)

Rad-Speyer ist komisch. Die verlangen bei eBay 3,95€ Versandkosten, in ihrem normalen Shop aber 4,50€. Der Oberhammer ist jedoch:


			
				Rad-Speyer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Abholung gewähren wir 2,50 EUR Rabatt auf die Versandkosten.


D.h. die verlangen bei Abholung immer noch 2€ Versandkosten, obwohl die nichts versenden und auch keinen Karton kaufen müssen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Juli 2010)

Eine Sattelstütze durchbrechen das ist mal eine Leistung Ich habe nur einmal einen Lenker aber das geht schneller.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2010)

Dabei bin ich um die 1,90m und hab untergewicht. Also diese Art von belastung sollte es nicht gewesen sein. Naja der Händler wollte jetzt mal den Hersteller informieren...


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. Juli 2010)

Hi allerseits,
ich hab nicht so die Erfahrung mit Mountainbikes etc. deshalb frag ich einfach mal hier.

Ein Kumpel von mir will auf ein Cyclocross umsteigen und mir sein altes Rad verkaufen, ist dieses hier: Drössiger Limited Edition 9.3 (2009) Test Fahrrad (Drössiger Limited 9.3 XT).
Er hat es im September 09 für 825€ gekauft.
Jetzt bekommt das Rad noch eine neue Vorderradnabe, weil die alte quietscht.
Das Rad wurde ca. 1000km gefahren, vllt auch ein bisschen weniger. Da ich seinen Fahrstil kenne, kann ich auch sagen dass er dass Rad nicht unmäßig belastet o.ä., bisher ist es auch noch nicht in den Bergen gefahren.
Pedale sind normale Metallpedale dran, nichts mit Klick o.ä.
Ansonsten noch "Lenkerhörner" (oder wie die Dinger richtig heißen) und 2 Flaschenhalter
Kaufbeleg etc. ist alles vorhanden.

Wie viel ist das Ding noch wert, bzw. was ist ein fairer Preis?
Er meinte erst 750€ aber das ist natürlich VB, nur hab ich keine Vorstellung, wie der Wertverlust bei Rädern so aussieht.

EDIT: Noch ein bisschen gegooglet, da hab ich den Anhaltspunkt gefunden, dass man nach ca. 1 Jahr 60% des Neupreises veranschlagt werden, in dem Fall hier also knapp 500€. Passt das?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juli 2010)

Also mit 500€ kannst du ansetzen, ob du es für den preis auch bekommst, ist was anderes. Das Rad an sich ist recht gut, auch wenn die Lackierung bissel schei°e aussieht. Aber das ist eben Geschmackssache. Ich steh halt mehr auf einfarbig. 
Ich denke mal, der Preis wird sich dann bei rund 600 einpegeln. Als Argument kannst du ja nennen, dass der HT Markt überschwemmt ist. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hab jetzt noch mal mit meinem Kumpel gesprochen, er beharrt auf 700€, weil er vom Neupreis des Rades ausgeht (1k€), obwohl es Vorjahresmodel ist und er es für 825 bekommen hat. Er meint da die Auflage auf 200 Stück limitiert war, ist das ganze noch ein super Schnäpchen
Naja, 700 ist mir das ganze nicht Wert, womit der Deal geplatzt wäre.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Rad noch 700 Wert ist. Klar ist XT für 700 ein guter Preis, aber da er es für 825€ bekommen hat, find ich da sollte noch was gehen.
Hier hab ich noch mal größeres Bild gefunden: http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/7316/img0749pc.jpg
Sieht exakt so aus, nur noch ein paar Carbon Lenkerhörner drandenken.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Juli 2010)

700€ ist zuviel
Für 700 und weniger bekommt man bei IBC wesentlich bessere Räder.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich bin nicht so der Fahrrad-Auskenner sondern das Gegenteil 
Und deswegen wollte ich wissen wie ihr das Cube LTD(= Limited) Pro findet.
Ich wollte mir nach dem alten Schrott[] mal was gönnen und hab
knapp ~850 €uronen bezahlt.
Natürlich Fabrikneu!
Also für mich ist es eine andere Welt im Gegensatz zu dem Schrott!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mksu (17. Juli 2010)

*Suche Fahrradcomputer*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem guten Fahrradcomputer, der ein bisschen mehr kann als Geschwindigkeit und Kilometer zählen. Bisher weiß ich nur dass Sigma anscheinend marktführend ist, aber da gibt's alles Mögliche an Modellen.

Bin aber allen Marken gegenüber aufgeschlossen. Preislich bin ich bereit so bis zu 50 € auszugeben. Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tipps!


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Juli 2010)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin nicht so der Fahrrad-Auskenner sondern das Gegenteil
> Und deswegen wollte ich wissen wie ihr das Cube LTD(= Limited) Pro findet.
> Ich wollte mir nach dem alten Schrott[] mal was gönnen und hab
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach sind 850€ für das Rad zuviel. Ich würde dir folgende Alternativen raten:
ZR Team 6.0

Canyon | MTB | Yellowstone 5.0

Grund: Bessere Schaltung/LRS



mksu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem  guten Fahrradcomputer, der ein bisschen mehr kann als Geschwindigkeit  und Kilometer zählen. Bisher weiß ich nur dass Sigma anscheinend  marktführend ist, aber da gibt's alles Mögliche an Modellen.
> 
> Bin aber allen Marken gegenüber aufgeschlossen. Preislich bin ich bereit  so bis zu 50 € auszugeben. Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tipps!



Kommt drauf an was der Computer alles können soll, gibt es viele Möglichkeiten von Höhenmessen, über Trittfrequenz bis hin zur Pulsmessung. Sigma ist Marktführer das stimmt, allerdings kann man auch bedenkenlos VDO, Cateye oder andere bekannte Marken kaufen.


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juli 2010)

soo Leute..ich bin heute mit Nfsgame mal ne "kleine" Übungsrunde mit verringertem Tempo gefahren...er sah dann noch ganz gut aus...und ich hab ausm letztn Loch gepfiffen
Ich brauchte dann für den Rückweg dreimal solange wie für den Hinweg zum Treffpunkt aber ich find für mich als absoluter Anfänger(war heute meine erste Tour) ist das schon ganz gut....die Strecke kann Nfsgame euch sagen...ich hab irgendwann abgeschaltet und binn nur noch hinter ihm hergefahren.


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2010)

Komm gerade von einer Hadcore Tour:
90km - 1900hm - 5:45h Fahrzeit

so erschöpft war ich noch nie


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Juli 2010)

Bei dem, was ich zwischen dem 30.7. und 6.8. vorhabe, kriege ich die 90km locker bei der Anfahrt zusammen. Wer am 3.8. nach Handeloh kommen kann, kann gerne mit, ansonsten fahre ich auch mal in der Nähe von Peine.


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei dem, was ich zwischen dem 30.7. und 6.8. vorhabe, kriege ich die 90km locker bei der Anfahrt zusammen. Wer am 3.8. nach Handeloh kommen kann, kann gerne mit, ansonsten fahre ich auch mal in der Nähe von Peine.



Geht ja weniger um Strecke sondern um Höhenheter


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gerade in Bad Dürkheim (Pfälzerwald). Hier gibt es gute Trails. Bin gerade 2h gefahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei dem, was ich zwischen dem 30.7. und 6.8. vorhabe, kriege ich die 90km locker bei der Anfahrt zusammen. Wer am 3.8. nach Handeloh kommen kann, kann gerne mit, ansonsten fahre ich auch mal in der Nähe von Peine.


Jetzt kennt jeder diesen Ort, diesen einen Ort, sie alle zu knechten
Öhm, wie wäre es, wenn wir uns evtl. in den Harburger bergen treffen?
Hat schon ein bissl Mittelgebirgsfeeling Da kann man auch längere Touren machen und am Ausgangsparkplatz gibt es auch ein kleines Restaurant, wäre also perfekt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Juli 2010)

OK. Ich müsste nur wissen, wo das ist. Adresse vom Restaurant und ich finde es auf jeden Fall. Ich habe auf dem Handy Google Maps und werde auch vor Fahrtantritt eine Wegbeschreibung von Google Maps ausdrucken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Tada:
KLICK
Ich würde da dann imt nem Kumpel hinkommen(er kennt sich da ein bissl besser aus als ich und hat ein auto) und dann können wir uns da treffen.


----------



## mksu (21. Juli 2010)

*Nochmal Fahrradcomputer*

@ OverkillA

Vielen Dank! Also Tritt- und Herzfrequenz wär schon ne tolle Sache. Was gibt es da für empfehlenswerte Modelle?


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nochmal Fahrradcomputer*



mksu schrieb:


> @ OverkillA
> 
> Vielen Dank! Also Tritt- und Herzfrequenz wär schon ne tolle Sache. Was gibt es da für empfehlenswerte Modelle?



Beides in einem und unter 50€ ist schwer zu finden.

Allerdings hat sich ein Kumpel von mir einen Tacho mit Höhenmesser gekauft.  Die haben allerdings nur noch das neue Modell.Das Vorjahresmodell hat er für 40€ bekommen.
CicloSport CM 4.4A HR online kaufen


Ohne Höhenmesser, allerdings mit Pulsanzeige wäre der hier eine Alternative:
Bike24 - Sigma Sport BC 1706 HR DTS Wireless + Puls Fahrradcomputer


----------



## madace (22. Juli 2010)

Kann von Ciclo Sport Geräten nur abraten. Habe auch einen Tacho von denen. Absolut nicht zu empfehlen, selbst wenn man wie ich, nur selten fährt. Könnt ja mal die Amazon Rezensionen anschauen...grausig!


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2010)

So gruselig finde ich die gar nicht. Ich habe einen HAC4+ in voller Ausbaustufe und finde die Leistung echt gut. Einzig die Bedienung und die Software sind anfänglich etwas schwer.

Nächste Woche werde ich mich aber mal wieder nach etwas Aktuellem von Sigma umschauen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juli 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> So gruselig finde ich die gar nicht. Ich habe einen HAC4+ in voller Ausbaustufe und finde die Leistung echt gut. Einzig die Bedienung und die Software sind anfänglich etwas schwer.
> 
> Nächste Woche werde ich mich aber mal wieder nach etwas Aktuellem von Sigma umschauen.



also ich muss sagen, ich bin froh, meinen Sigma 2006 MHR für teuer Geld verkauft zu haben und für ein Apfel und ein Ei den "billigschrott" bei Norma gekauft zu haben. Funktionen: Aktuelle V, Max V, AVG V, Zeit Tour, Km Komplett, Km Tour, uhrzeit, Temp. Dank Kabel keine Verbindungsabbrüche oder Batterieprobleme am Sender. Für 4€ dachte ich mir erst "reicht bis zum kauf des VDO MC1.0 (ohne Plus, also mit Kabel)" aber jetzt will ich auch den nicht mehr. Das einzige was der mehr kann ist mir die Höhenmeter festhalten. Das Extra sind mir keine 80€ nicht wert.

Nur mal so am Rand erwähnt 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mit dem Sigma BC1009 auch super zufrieden, mehr Funktionen braucht man nicht.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch einen einfachen Sigma, allerdings wireless, weil ich die Kabel nicht gebrauchen kann. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Abbrüche. Er kann fast alles was Nichtraucher sein Tacho auch kann bis auf Temp. Kostenpunkt: 15€

Für Höhenmeter benutze ich eine App auf meinem Handy (nicht Iphone )


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juli 2010)

Von Aldi-Fahrradcomputern kann ich nur abraten. Da darf zwischen Magnet und Sensor nur 2mm Abstand sein, was beim MTB nicht gut geht. Und das Kabel reißt irgendwann. Dafür kostet er auch nur 3,99€.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Von Aldi-Fahrradcomputern kann ich nur abraten. Da darf zwischen Magnet und Sensor nur 2mm Abstand sein, was beim MTB nicht gut geht. Und das Kabel reißt irgendwann. Dafür kostet er auch nur 3,99€.



mhh Norma hat eben doch Qualität^^
2mm müssen es nicht sein. so schaut der Magnet dann allerdings auch aus 
und das Kabel hab ich großzügig verlegt. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen, ich bin froh, meinen Sigma 2006 MHR für teuer Geld verkauft zu haben und für ein Apfel und ein Ei den "billigschrott" bei Norma gekauft zu haben. ....



Mir ging es vorrangig um Pulsmessung, Höhenmeter und Trittfrequenz, da ansonsten nahezu jeder Tacho die anderen Funktionen sowieso beherrscht. Da gab es vor ein paar Jahren noch keine Alternative zum HAC4 Plus - und das Teil war mit ~300 Euro leider extrem teuer.


----------



## mksu (24. Juli 2010)

Nochmal danke für die Modelltipps. Ich hab mich inzwischen dazu etwas schlaugemacht und falle in Versuchung, eher 100 € auszugeben. Dieser Sigma BC 2209 MHR scheint ja Einiges draufzuhaben.

Ich möchte das Ganze an meinem MTB anbringen. Hier hat jemand geschrieben dass die Abstände zwischen den Sensoren größer sind. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Geräten von Sigma gemacht? Nicht dass das Ding mir nachher falsche Werte ausliest.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nen kleinen Sigma am Stevens S8 Elite. Der Abstand reicht und die Werte werden auch richtig ausgelesen .


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Juli 2010)

Hab auch einen einfachen Sigma am Canyon. Der Magnet ist ziemlich stark, du brauchst dir also keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Amigo (24. Juli 2010)

Ganz aktuell: 
Platten vorne UND hinten...  und kein Flickzeug da... 

Nix mit "ride my bike" heute...


----------



## Goldfinger (24. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Von Aldi-Fahrradcomputern kann ich nur abraten. Da darf zwischen Magnet und Sensor nur *2mm Abstand* sein, was beim MTB nicht gut geht. Und das Kabel reißt irgendwann. Dafür kostet er auch nur 3,99€.


Ich habe den Polar CS 400 Fahradcomputer. Da darf ich auch auch nur 2mm abstand haben. In der Anleitung steht zwar das es auch 5mm sein dürfen aber dann setzt das Tacho gelegentlich aus.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Juli 2010)

Amigo schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell:
> Platten vorne UND hinten...  und kein Flickzeug da...
> 
> Nix mit "ride my bike" heute...



 wie schafft man das?
Ich hab mich vor kurzem mit meinen Kollegen über das flicken unterhalten.
Die meisten denken ja dass das ganze schnell geht, allerdings muss man 3Stunden und länger warten bevor man den Schlauch wieder belasten kann. Sehr ärgerlich so eine Zwangspause.

Greets


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Juli 2010)

wat? Flicken drauf, rein in den Reifen, wieder aufpumpen und weiter gehts

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fabian (25. Juli 2010)

Unsere neue Line ist fertig:
Spielen im Wald! - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de

Leider momentan etwas staubig,regen wäre mal was


----------



## Amigo (25. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> wie schafft man das?
> Ich hab mich vor kurzem mit meinen Kollegen über das flicken unterhalten.
> Die meisten denken ja dass das ganze schnell geht, allerdings muss man 3Stunden und länger warten bevor man den Schlauch wieder belasten kann. Sehr ärgerlich so eine Zwangspause.
> 
> Greets


Keine Ahnung, Freitag Nacht nach Hause und auf den letzten hundert Metern hör ich nur ein leichtes "pfff".
Abgestiegen, gesehen vorne entweicht die Luft, hab dann geschoben... keine 10 Schritte ein noch lauteres PFFF von hinten!? 
Und ich achte immer drauf nicht über Glas etc. zu fahren, naja shit happens! 



Fabian schrieb:


> Unsere neue Line ist fertig:
> Spielen im Wald! - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de
> 
> Leider momentan etwas staubig,regen wäre mal was



Schön, schön! 
Der Sprung übers Loch kommt nice... auch sonst, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Filico (26. Juli 2010)

Mal so ne Frage in die Runde: Benutzt ihr GPS zur Streckenaufzeichnung? Und wenn ja, würde mich interessieren wie so eure Erfahrung damit ist (also welche Geräte ihr benutzt, usw.).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2010)

um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein
Die Farge die mir nun aufkommt ist, wozu das ganze? Kannst du dir nicht merken, wo du das letzte Mal lang gefahren bist?


Ich hab mir eine neue Kamera geholt. Dabei hab ich großen Wert darauf gelegt, dass die Kamera klein und nicht zu schwer ist. Geworden ist es eine Canon IXUS 100 IS.
Im Anhang hab ich euch mal ein paar BSP-Bilder angehangen.
Das vorletzte ist find ich richtig gut. Jetzt weiß ich nach Jahren des Unwissens endlich wozu das Ding ist 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Filico (26. Juli 2010)

Na klar kann ich mir meine gefahrenen Strecken merken. Ich finds nur ganz einfach interessant, wenn ich schon mal so ein Gerät habe. Ich habe allerdings kein reines GPS-Gerät, sondern das in meinem Telefon. Außerdem kann ich damit Strecken laden (und ggf. abfahren), Höhenprofil der gefahrenen Strecke ansehen, und und und. 

Eine schöne Spielerei


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Juli 2010)

Filico schrieb:


> Na klar kann ich mir meine gefahrenen Strecken merken. Ich finds nur ganz einfach interessant, wenn ich schon mal so ein Gerät habe. Ich habe allerdings kein reines GPS-Gerät, sondern das in meinem Telefon. Außerdem kann ich damit Strecken laden (und ggf. abfahren), Höhenprofil der gefahrenen Strecke ansehen, und und und.
> 
> Eine schöne Spielerei



hab auch in meinem S8000 Jet ein GPS. Mit passender App kann man theoretisch Tracks aufzeichnen. Bei mir funktioniert das ganze allerdings nicht 100% da es manchmal Stellen im Wald gibt, andenen das Handy kein GPS hat und die Aufnahme abgebrochen wird.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2010)

Mit meinem N95 sollte das theoretisch auch funktionieren, allerdings würde das ganze daran scheitern das ich immer vergesse die App zu starten .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit meinem N95 sollte das theoretisch auch funktionieren, allerdings würde das ganze daran scheitern das ich immer vergesse die App zu starten .



das GPS des n95 ist so dermaßen schlecht, dass du kaum eine vernünftige Verbindung bekommst. Darum versuche ich das auch erst gar nicht.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juli 2010)

Auf grund dessen, dass ich mal wieder ein Platten hab, hab ich das HR auch gleich mal gereinigt. Schön in der Badewanne mit Wasser ab gesprüht, die Verdünnung und den Pinsel raus geholt, die Kassette ein wenig eingepinselt und erschrocken, dass die Wanne mit einmal schwarz wurde 
Mal sehen wie die Kette später aussieht 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bääängel (28. Juli 2010)

Hab mein Rad gestern nach gefühlten 2 Jahren mal wieder gereinigt, da war schon eine richtige borke am Rahmen. 
Ich glaub das sollte ich öfters machen, da ich etwas mehr fahre als der normale Bürger.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

Mein Hinterrad macht Probleme, und zwar ganz merkwürdige .

Wenn ich zuhause losfahre ist das Teil am quietschen (Bremse isses nicht, die hatte ich testweise mal ausgehakt), aber sobald ich in die Stadt reinfahre in Richtung Händler wird das erst sehr leise, bis es dann aufhört. 
Ein Mitarbeiter von dem Laden hat gestern mal "ne große Runde durch dei Stadt" gedreht und meinte das er keine Geräusche wahrnehmen kann.
Heute war das aber wieder deutlich vernehmbar da...


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Juli 2010)

Das Rad hat Angst vor dem Händler 

Ich würd auf Lager tippen. Wie alt ist der Bock?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

Im Februar als Austellungsstück gekauft .


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. Juli 2010)

Was sind das für Narben? Ich kann mir vorstellen das die Lager nicht so richtig gut laufen.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Das sind Shimano LX-Naben.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juli 2010)

Und der Mechaniker im Laden hatte keine Vermutung?
Weil wenn es schleift bzw krazt hört sich das nach Naben an.

Greets


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Naja, er konnte nichts feststellen weil das Quietschen aufhört sobald ich nen paar km fahre . Irgendwie muss ich ja in dei Stadt kommen .


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juli 2010)

Hab nochmal mit dem Kreator der GPS App geredet, ich glaube ich hab den Fehler jetzt gefunden. Werde morgen berichten. Falls es dann gehen sollte können sich alle Samsung S8000 Benutzer freuen 

Greets


----------



## Fabian (31. Juli 2010)

Hab heute endlich meine neuen Teile bekommen,
X.9 Schaltwerk+trigger
Xt Casette+Kette
Vorderreifen
Bremsbeläge
Kurbel

In den nächsten Wochen kommt noch der Sattel und der Vorbau,dann ist das Bighit so gut wie fertig


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Hab heute endlich meine neuen Teile bekommen,
> X.9 Schaltwerk+trigger
> Xt Casette+Kette
> Vorderreifen
> ...



Bis auf Gabel,Rahmen und Dämpfer hast du dann ein fast neues Rad


----------



## Pagz (31. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bis auf Gabel,Rahmen und Dämpfer hast du dann ein fast neues Rad


ja nur leider sind das die teursten Komponenten


----------



## Fabian (31. Juli 2010)

Naja der Rahmen bleibt,die Gabel hab ich vor ~4 Wochen gegen eine 66 getauscht und der Dämpfer ist ja schon seit ein paar Monaten ein DHX 4.0.
Das Bighit ist nun fast so wie ich es haben will


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Frage an euch. Meinen Vorderreifen hats gestern an nem spitzen Stein regelrecht zerfetzt.
Welchen würdet ihr nehmen (50/50 Straße/Gelände):
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo Faltreifen Modell 2010 - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE
oder
Schwalbe Fat Albert Performance Front Faltreifen Modell 2010 - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE
?
(als 2,25er)


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. August 2010)

Wenn du Straße und Gelände fährst solltest du dir keinen davon hollen. Ich hatte auch den Nobby Nic drauf und der hat so Geschwindigkeit gekostet. Ich habe mir jetzt den Schwalbe Marathon Extreme Evo DD gehollt. Läuft super gut und ist im Gelände nicht übel. Habe jetzt auch noch einen Satz Nobby Nic in der Garage liegen falls ich mal eine riesige Gelände Tour über mehrere Tage mache.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Ich werd morgen mal gucken was der Händler da hat. Hinten fahre ich den Albert Performance (der Smart Sam war damals auch "aus").


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. August 2010)

Wenn du den Reifen morgen früh genug drauf hast, kann ich vorbeikommen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Um 9:00 macht der Laden auf, muss ich ja weder so früh aufstehen...


----------



## overkill_KA (1. August 2010)

Smart Sam oder Albert.
NN und Fat Albert sind vom Profil her zu mächtig.


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2010)

Die Smart Sams kann ich nur empfehlen die Rollen *auch* auf der Straße gut


----------



## Oliver (1. August 2010)

Hallo meine velophielen Freunde! 

Ich stehe wieder vor dem hypothetischen Fahrradkauf, da ich derzeit ca. 150 bis 200km mit dem viel zu großen Leihbike meines Chefs herumfahre, wird es so langsam an der Zeit, hier mal was Eigenes zu kaufen. Leider habe ich gerade erst in neue Skates investiert (Bont Jet, extrem geile Teile) und daher weiß ich noch nicht, wann es so weit sein wird, aber informieren kann man sich ja mal 

Das Cube Attention war ja bei mir schon in der engeren Wahl und für das geld auch sicherlich nicht zu schlecht. Ich habe allerdings um die Ecke einen Stevens-Händler, der nur 50 Meter von meiner Wohnung entfernt liegt und da bin ich auf das Stevens 7S gestoßen. Scheint mir ein solides Bike zu sein, insbesondere für den Preis. Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass ich - sollte mal was dran sein - den Händler direkt um die Ecke habe. Hier mal ein Link zum Bike:
Stevens Bikes 2010 | 7 S

Ich kenn mich leider nicht mehr wirklich gut mit Bikes aus, weil ich mich seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr wirklichintensiv damit beschäftige. Früher gabs LX, XT, XTR etc pp, wobei es ziemlich einfach war, zu sehen, ob das was taugt oder eben nicht. Ein Preislimit habe ich nicht wirklich. Bis 1.200 Euro bezahlt meine Versicherung sollte es geklaut werden, also liegt der Preis im Idealfall darunter und wenn ich weniger ausgebe, kann ich mir es auch eher leisten 

Was haltet ihr vom 7S? Taugt oder saugt? ^^


----------



## Fabian (1. August 2010)

> Smart Sam oder Albert.
> NN und Fat Albert sind vom Profil her zu mächtig.


Was für ein Quark,der Albert hat mehr rollwiederstand als der Nobby nic,auch mehr Grip...


----------



## overkill_KA (1. August 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> Was für ein Quark,der Albert hat mehr rollwiederstand als der Nobby nic,auch mehr Grip...



Der normale Albert? Ein Kolleg fährt den von 2008 und der ist eigentlich nicht schlecht für Straße.

@ Olli:
Radon ZR Team 6.0, da bekommt man was anständiges für sein Geld. Im Gegensatz zu Cube: die 2010er Modelle sind echt schwach, vorallem in P/L
Das LTD Comp wäre nicht schlecht : LTD Pro

PS: fürs gleiche Geld hat man 09 noch eine RS Reba und XT/SLX Ausstattung bekommen 


Greets


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Also Marathon Extreme oder Nobby Nic ? Den normalen Albert fahre ich halt hinten, für da isser nicht schlecht. Kann mir aber vorstellen das der vorne etwas wenig Grip hat.

@Olli: Ich fahre das 8S/S8 (2008) (steht beides aufm Rahmen, je nachdem welche Seite man betrachtet ). Ist aufjedemfall was feines. Gute, robuste Austattung und ein stabiler und vorallem leichter Rahmen. Zwei Freunde von mir fahren auch Stevens (einmal das 2009er S8 und ein anderer das 2007er S3), die sind auch super zufrieden.
Musste aber mal Probefahren (Rahmengeometrie) und (später) mit der Länge des Vorbaus experimentieren .


----------



## Fabian (1. August 2010)

Reden wir vom selben Reifen?
Also der normale Schwalbe Albert(nicht fat oder little Albert) hat mehr Grip als der Nobby Nic,hab den direkten Vergleich.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Ich meine den: Schwalbe Albert Performance Line Faltreifen Modell 2010 - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE .

Meinste also der wäre auch für vorne was ?


----------



## Fabian (2. August 2010)

Also ich hab für mein Cube eine der letzten Front only Alberts erwischt,haben eine etwas weichere Gummimischung.
Bin mit den Alberts sehr zufrieden,auch vorne


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2010)

Jetzt isses erstmal der Marathon Extreme EvoDD geworden. Mal sehen wie der sich macht...


----------



## overkill_KA (2. August 2010)

berichten bitte


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2010)

Ja, gleich sollte Jever_Pilsener hier eintrudeln und dann drehen wir ne Runde .

Heute Abend gibst dann nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht . Aufjedemfall war er wiederspenstig beim Aufziehen .


----------



## overkill_KA (2. August 2010)

nfsgame hast du den Bericht in der PCGH über Soundkarten und Lautsprecher geschrieben?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2010)

Apropos Reifen:  Hutchinson Iguana - gut auf trockenem Boden, wie Erde oder Sand. Auch auf Asphalt und dort auch wenn e s nass ist, ABER sobald es querfeldein geht kotzt man ab. Ich habe seit Freitag 11Löscher flicken (Nein nicht das! lies noch mal genau! ) müssen, weil ich irgendwelche Dornen drin habe. Cleverer weise hatte ich natürlich auch nur zwei Wechselschläuche mit Seit heute meide ich die hiesigen Wiesen, wie ein Fisch das Land. Meine Eltern wollten mir schon irgendwelche Reifen aus'm Baumarkt mitbringen, aber die sind bestimmt nicht besser. Noch besser war der Nachbar hier. Marathon Plus ATB... haha besste Traktion und Grip im Gelände - welches hier echt nice ist!
Ich lade euch mal ein paar Bilder hoch, sobald ich wieder Zuhause bin.

Gruß ausm Harz
Nichtraucher91


----------



## rabensang (2. August 2010)

Um mal von den Reifen wegzukommen:

Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit dem Shimano SH-MP66W Schuh?


----------



## Burkuntu (2. August 2010)

Shimano macht auch Schuhe 
Habe heute schon mal die 700km in 2010 vollgemacht - ganz ohne Bike - aber mit Nike-Laufschuhen


----------



## overkill_KA (2. August 2010)

Shimano Schuhe sind wie alle anderen *bekannten * Hersteller gut. Abraten kann ich von Noname Herstellern. Hatte mal welche aus ebay und welche von Rose (günstig ~40€) da. Haben beide von  der Verarbeitung her enttäuscht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja, gleich sollte Jever_Pilsener hier eintrudeln und dann drehen wir ne Runde .
> 
> Heute Abend gibst dann nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht .


Haben dir deine Eltern das WLAN zu früh gekappt oder warum ist der Bericht noch nicht online?

Ich habe für den Weg etwas zu wenig Zeit eingeplant -> bin erst später angekommen als geplant. Und ich bin unfreiwillig Umwege gefahren, u.a. weil ich mich blind auf einen Wegweiser verlassen habe, der dich auf einen Riesen-Umweg schickt.

Als ich angekommen bin, ging es erst mal zu Burger King (hatte an dem Tag noch fast nichts gegessen). Danach sind wir gefahren, das habe ich auch ganz gut geschafft.
Ja, es war zumindest teilweise offroad. Aber nur Flachland, obwohl es da doch auch Hügel geben sollte.

Irgendwann hat mir eine sehr unappetitliche Erkrankung einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. nfsgame hat dann mich in Vechelde zurück gelassen, von wo aus ich eigentlich mit der Bahn zurück fahren wollte. Aber ich hatte keine Lust, Geld für eine Fahrradkarte auszugeben. Bin dann noch nach Peine geradelt, das liegt im GVH (Hannover), wo man um die Zeit keine Fahrradkarte braucht. Ich hätte aber besser nicht geizen sollen, so musste ich im Regen fahren.


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

@overkill_KA: Jep, der ist von mir .

@Jever: Peine liegt nicht in der GVH-Zone. GVH fängt ab Hämelerwald an (Peine, Vöhrum, Vechelde gehören zum Verbundtarif BS ).
Gehts dir nun besser ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Peine liegt nicht in der GVH-Zone. GVH fängt ab Hämelerwald an (Peine, Vöhrum, Vechelde gehören zum Verbundtarif BS ).


Warum ist auf dem Fahrkartenautomat in Peine dann u.a. ein GVH-Logo?



> Gehts dir nun besser ?


Ja, die Beschwerden () sind weg.


----------



## rabensang (3. August 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Hallo meine velophielen Freunde!
> 
> Ich stehe wieder vor dem hypothetischen Fahrradkauf, da ich derzeit ca. 150 bis 200km mit dem viel zu großen Leihbike meines Chefs herumfahre, wird es so langsam an der Zeit, hier mal was Eigenes zu kaufen. Leider habe ich gerade erst in neue Skates investiert (Bont Jet, extrem geile Teile) und daher weiß ich noch nicht, wann es so weit sein wird, aber informieren kann man sich ja mal
> 
> ...



Hi Olli


An deiner Stelle würde ich zum Stevens greifen, auch wenn du vielleicht
bei einer anderen Marke bessere Ausstattung geboten bekommst und an 
einigen Stellen Abstriche machen musst.

Der Vorteil liegt einfach darin, dass du bei jeglichen Problemen Zeit und 
Nerven sparst, da du den Händler gleich unmittelbar in deiner Nähe 
hast. Du sparst dir außerdem unnötige Transport- oder Versandwege.

Fahr einfach das 7S und das 8S Probe und entscheide selbst, ob du 
zufrieden bist, oder die Einbußen beim kleineren Modell innerhalb des 
Preisunterschieds zu verkraften sind.

MFG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Als ich angekommen bin, ging es erst mal zu *Burger King* (hatte an dem Tag noch fast nichts gegessen). Danach sind wir gefahren, das habe ich auch ganz gut geschafft.



Haha... ich dachte eben das ist ein Berg in eurer Nähe 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich die letzte nacht dank Nightride und feier kein Auge zu machte ...


----------



## madace (4. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

da mein uralt MTB (15-18 Jahre alt) gerade langsam den Löffel abgibt, bin ich auch der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad. Kosten max. 600.- EURO. Bin bislang nur Gelegenheitsfahrer und fahre auch keine sog. Trails.
Waldwege, Radwege und Straßen sind meine Strecken. Falls es mich wieder packt, könnten es mehrere hundert KM im Jahr werden, mal sehen.
Bin im Stadium der Vorauswahl, das Cube Attention gefällt mir aber schon mal ziemlich gut.

Ein wenig unsicher bin ich mir, weil ich gelesen habe, dass bei fast allen Herstellern für MTBs bis ~1.000.- EUR das sog. Systemgewicht mit max. 115 kg (!!) angegeben wird, also inkl. Fahrrad.
Da wäre, bzw. bin ich im Moment drüber. Ist das wirklich ein Problem, wenn man im Prinzip nur gerade aus fährt und max. mal einen Abhang runter?

Danke schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten!


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Das begrenzende am Systemgewicht ist der Laufradsatz. Wenn du die über "spezifikation" belastest haste schneller ne Acht drinn.


----------



## Fabian (4. August 2010)

Also falls jemand noch Teile braucht,hab ein paar Teile abzugeben,ist zu schade zum wegschmeißen.
Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel+Innenlager
LX Schaltwerk+Trigger
Laufrad Disc für Schnellspanner

Pn bei Interesse


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Was für Laufräder sinds denn?


----------



## Fabian (4. August 2010)

Ist nur eins für vorne,Sun ringle SOS Felge.Nabe muss ich noch herausfinden...


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. August 2010)

@nfsgame
Ich war auch am überlegen ob ich mir die Reifen holle, aber die sind mir viel zu schwer. Die ich jetzt drauf habe sind an der grenze. Ich brauchte jetzt noch Stahlflex Leitungen und ein par Rote Schrauben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. August 2010)

Ich fahre gleich los, mit Bloemi biken.

Einen Teil der Strecke muss ich mit der Bahn zurücklegen.
Leider gibt es keinen Zug, der um ~14:30 in Handeloh (wo wir biken wollen) ist. Entweder 13:59 oder 15:28. Ersteres fällt für mich flach, weil ich dafür um 13:22 in Soltau sein müsste, was ich nicht schaffe.
Ich werde Bloemi diesbezüglich noch eine SMS schreiben. Du kannst schon mal mit Sesfontain eine kleine Runde drehen.
Wenn ich den Zug kriege (sehr wahrscheinlich), sitze ich mit ATIFan22 in einem Zug^^.

Ich fülle mir noch ein paar Trinkflaschen, dann fahre ich los.


----------



## Filico (6. August 2010)

Mal ne bescheidene Frage (an die Radler aus dem südostlichen Niedersachsen): Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Strecken, mehr Gelände oder Straße? Wohne jetzt nämlich in Braunschweig und wenn sich da Leute finden würden, die ebenfalls in dieser Gegend Fahrrad fahren, würde ich gerne mitmachen. Fahre übrigens hauptsächlich Straße. Dreck kommt nicht an mein Rad


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2010)

Ach Braunschweig ? Wann wollen wir fahren ? Nach Braunschweig hin ist meine Trainingsstrecke .

Kannst ja auch mal den Master und Empirelord (der von der Skypeaktion bei der Weihnachtsfeier ) fragen .


----------



## .::ASDF::. (6. August 2010)

Hi,

gibt es eine Kennzeichnung (Herstellungsjahr/monat) für Fahrradreifen wie bei Autoreifen?
Der Reifen ist von Pegasus.

Mfg .::ASDF::.

PS: Hat sich schon erledigt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. August 2010)

Die Tour mit Bloemfontein, Sesfontain und Bloemis Nachbar war gut. Nur leider war sie zu schnell wieder vorbei und Sesfontain ist nicht so gut mitgekommen -> wir mussten immer warten .
Heide ist etwas anders, als das was ich von zu Hause (Pfälzer Wald) gewöhnt bin. Die Berge sind nicht so hoch, uphill und downhill wechseln sich öfter ab. Und man kriegt sehr viel Sand an die Beine^^.

Auf der Hinfahrt konnte ich ~20min mit ATIFan22 labern, danach musste er aus dem Zug aussteigen und ich musste noch 20min alleine fahren, bis Handeloh.

@Bloemi: Warum hast du die Bilder noch nicht geuppt?


----------



## overkill_KA (7. August 2010)

Wir wollen Bilder sehn 
Nächste Woche geh ich 2 Tage mit einem Kolelgen nach Forbach. Los geht es Dienstags in der Morgendämmerung mit Licht  Für die 2 Tage ist ein Abstecher zur Hornisgrinde geplant und Hm killen


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. August 2010)

Ich habe die BIlder noch nicht mal aufm PC
Mach ich morgen oder Montag
Ich habe gestern abend erstmal ne runde gechillt aufm sofa, der tag war doch ein bissl anstregend, um kurz vor 6 aufstehen, um 13:40 zu hause, schnell sachen packen, mantel wechseln usw. um 15:45 los um 20:15 zurück, bis um 21h noch mit jever essen und zum bahnhof.
und heute habe ich noch ne kleine Freeride Tour gemacht und Zeitungen ausgetragen.

jaaa, der gute(total trocken und närarm) heide-boden lässt die beine etwas einsanden
ich werde sesfontain in nächster zeit mal etwas öfter zum rad fahren bringen, dann hat er net bessere ausdauer


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2010)

Ich war gestern mal beim Stevens-Händler, der mir zum S8/8S geraten hat und mir sogar das Haze SLX ausgeredet hat. Somit wirds entweder das S8 oder ein Cube LDT Comp 2009. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter sich verhält. Vielleicht fahr ich auch noch mein Leihbike bis 2011 und schlage im Frühjahr zu.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. August 2010)

So ich bin wieder da. 2 Tage Forbach samt Ausflug an die Hornisgrinde 
170km und Höhenmeter reiche ich noch nach.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. August 2010)

So, ich habe nu auch mal Zeit die Bilder zu uppen, sch*** Schule.

1.Auf'm Wilseder Berg, von links: Jever, mein Nachbar, ich und Sesfontain
2.der Totengrund
3.Mein Nachbar und Sesfontain
4.Sesfontain und Jever
5.Und zu guter letzt ich

SO und gleich gehts wieder auf Tour. Wenns passt, denke ich, bin ich wieder am Wochenende am TOtengrund und am Wilseder Berg


----------



## overkill_KA (12. August 2010)

Gute Kombi. Einen Dirthelm wollte ich mir auch noch anschaffen 

Edit: hab mal Bilder von meinen 2 Tagen angehängt

1: vor der Abfahrt
2: Trail
3: Trail - wie in den Alpen  
4: Qual der Wahl 
5: auf der Hornisgrinde (1134m ü. NN)
6: Abfahrt zur Herrberge


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. August 2010)

du hast nicht echt nen Gepäckträger hinten dran oder?
ich würd die Panorama Runde nehmen  

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. August 2010)

Ja, dazu würde ich auch greifen, Freeridetrails sind ja nicht ausgeschildert
Vllt. hat es der gute overkill imt dem rücken und deshalb den gepäckträger

@overkill: die dirt-schale ist aber auf die dauer extrem warm und du schwitzt darunter wie sau, aber fürs goggletragen lohnt's sich echt
Kein schmutz und wind in den augen lustiger nebenefekt: meine eltern wünschen mir immer viel spaß beim skifahren


----------



## MaN!aC (17. August 2010)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, habe vor kurzem das Marin Nail Trail ersteigert. 
Problem ist die Schaltung und die Bremsen funktionieren nicht mehr bzw. nicht mehr richtig.

Ist komplett mit Shiamno STX(RC) ausgestattet und 3x7, der eine Shifter schaltet nur vom 
Kleinsten auf das Mittlere Kettenblatt und der andere Shifter tut keinen Dienst mehr.
Ich hab bei Amazon ein komplettes paar STX Shifter für 26€ entdeckt. 
Lohnt es sich diese zu bestellen oder lieber nicht, da diese Baugruppe älter als 10 Jahre ist?

Kommen wir zur 2ten Frage ^^
Im mom sind Cantilever Bremsen montiert, die in echt schlechtem Zustand sind. 
Die Vordere bremst noch relativ gut, die Hintere ist nicht mehr einstellbar, da die Feder 
anscheind kaputt ist. 
Ich bin begeistert von Magura HS11 Bremsen und dachte mir das ich dann HS33 montieren sollte, 
aber reichen für das Hardtail nicht auch dann gute VBrakes?!

Die HS11 die ich besitze müssen immerhin ein 18kg Trekking Bike zum stillstand bringen, 
das Hardtail ist mit seinen 10kg dagegen ein echtes Leichtgewicht.

Also... 
STX Shifter oder andere?
Magura HS33 oder VBrakes?

Das Bike ist ca. Baujahr 95 und wird von mir komplett neu hergerichtet.
Bei diesen Fragen bräuchte ich nur etwas Entscheidungshilfe ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2010)

In Anbetracht dessen, dass das rad schon 15Jahre auf der Buckel hat würde ich bei STX und Canti's bleiben. Oder gab es 95 auch schon Magura HS?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MaN!aC (18. August 2010)

Die erste Magura HS wurde 1987 vorgestellt.
Seitdem wurden die Serien immer wieder neu aufgelegt.
Bin halt nur unschlüssig ob ich eine solch gute Bremskraft benötige.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2010)

dann nimm eine Magura aus der zeit etwa. dann hast du ein schönes Retrorad 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## MaN!aC (18. August 2010)

Okay 
Ich stell dann mal in ein paar Wochen fertige Bilder rein.
Der Rahmen wird poliert, mit Klarlack überzogen, Laufräder zentriert, Teile austauschen und dann siehts aus wie neu ^^
Dafür das es mein erstes MTB ist, hab ich mir echt was vorgenommen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2010)

*Thread wiederbeleb*

Pixelflair hat mich gestern mit der DSLR verfolgt als ich durchn Wald bin. Siehe Anhang.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. August 2010)

Der Gepäckträger war von Nöten, weil mein Rucksack voll war. Regensachen, Kleidung zum Wechseln, gegen Kälte, Waschzeug, da kommt einiges zusammen.

@ Bloemi:
Ist de Dirthelm angenehmer zu tragen als der FF?
Weil ich steh zwischen der Entscheidung FF oder Dirt.

Greets


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. August 2010)

Also der Dirthelm ist deutlich, wleten angenehmer zu tragen. besonders der fox transition dirt helmet.
der ist leicht und recht gut belüftet.
bei einem ff hat man zum einen das wesentlich höhere gewicht(mind. 3man so viel) und durch den kinnschutz bekommt man in der ebene und bergauf fast kaum luft, außerdem wirds da besonders im sommer noch viel wärmer drunter als unter der dirt-schale.

So, heute habe ich zum Geburtstag folgendes bekommen:
-Sigma Sports BC1009
-Crank Brothers Multi 17 Tool
-661 Kyle STrait Knee Pads 2010
-Western Digital Elements 500GB

Bilder folgen die Tage


----------



## overkill_KA (22. August 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> -661 Kyle STrait Knee Pads 2010



warum nicht gleich Protektoren für Schienbein und Knie?

Man hier ist ja wenig los..

Ich brauch noch folgendes damit ich mein Canyon fertig habe:
- Rock Shox Lyrik in weiß (2Step Air)
- neuer LRS mit roter elox Nabe
- Windcutter oder Hope Bremsscheiben mit rot

Weiß jemand was man für eine RS Revelation SL Air U-Turn (150mm) 700km bewegt bekommt? Keine Kratzer weder am Tauchrohr noch am Casting


----------



## Fabian (23. August 2010)

> Man hier ist ja wenig los..


Könnte an der ziehmlich gesunkenen Qualität des Threads liegen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. August 2010)

Ich bin auch letztens mit einer Kamera verfolgt worden.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. August 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich Protektoren für Schienbein und Knie?


habe ich schon sind mir aber zu schwer, zu warm und zu sperrig für die touren und mal eben so ne runde drehen



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Man hier ist ja wenig los..
> 
> Ich brauch noch folgendes damit ich mein Canyon fertig habe:
> - Rock Shox Lyrik in weiß (2Step Air)
> ...


ja, hier ist wirklich wenig los. die qualität soll ja angeblich gesunken sein
aber eig. hat sich nicht viel geändert, außer das LOcke weg ist und ich z.B. hier weniger reinschaue in letzter zeit
bilder gibts bei mir im moment keine neuen, mein fotograf und mitbiker hat jetzt kaum noch zeit für touren und die anderen leute mit denen ich fahre können eher weniger gut fotografieren.

für die Revelation denke ich ist die hälfte vom neupreis auf jeden fall angemessen
würde ich erstmal als VHB angeben


----------



## overkill_KA (23. August 2010)

Das mit der Quali verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Ich find der Thread ist eher interessanter geworden, weil mehr Bilder hochgeladen werden. Siehe Anhang 
2. Bild sind meine "neuen" Crankbros Mallets


----------



## eman84 (23. August 2010)

hm gibts hier eig auch Rennradfahrer? lese hier nur ständig was von Mountainbikes usw.?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2010)

Coming soon 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (24. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Coming soon
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



gehst du unter die RRler?

Geht garnicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2010)

jup ganz kack frech stell ich mir als nächstes ein RR in den Keller. Das MTB ist da so alleine 
Finde ich einfach besser, weil ich nicht unbedingt immer Lust habe nach sohlen zufahren, da es dort im Moment richtig schlimm aussieht. Und so eine 60KM Tour auf Strasse ist mitm MTB nicht so schön.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (24. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> jup ganz kack frech stell ich mir als nächstes ein RR in den Keller. Das MTB ist da so alleine
> Finde ich einfach besser, weil ich nicht unbedingt immer Lust habe nach sohlen zufahren, da es dort im Moment richtig schlimm aussieht. Und so eine 60KM Tour auf Strasse ist mitm MTB nicht so schön.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ja gut da hast du Recht, wenn man nicht grad die Berge vor der Tür hat ist RR eine Alternative.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2010)

Och, 60KM mitm MTB gehen, kommt halt nen bisschen auf die Rahmengeometrie an, bei meinem S8 Elite klappt das . Habe am 4ten auch ne "kleien" Tour mit nem Kumpel geplant .


----------



## overkill_KA (24. August 2010)

Ja 60km gehen, aber wenn er sonst nichts vor der Tür hat wird jedes mal Biken zu einer +80km? Tour. Da hätte ich auch keine Lust drauf. Meine Trainingsrunden drehe ich auch hier in den niedrigen bergen. Für längere Touren mit mehr Spaßfaktor muss ich aber auch ~30km fahren.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2010)

Meine abendliche "Trainingsrunde" beträgt 26,85km und geht über 75% Asphalt und 25% Schotter.
Tägliche Schulweg ist auch nur Asphalt. wobei ich den nicht mit einem RR fahren würde.^^
In die "Berge" komme ich nur am WE und das, bedingt durch Arbeit oft auch nur Sonntags.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Xion4 (24. August 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die Fachleute, muss ich bei solchen Griffen was beachten, das "Schraubgriffe" irritiert mich ein wneig. Hab mir gerad ein LTD Pro von Cube organisiert, und die würden mir gefallen dazu.

Cube Schraubgriffe FRITZZ schwarz/rot nur € 14.90 - günstig kaufen bei fahrrad.de


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2010)

die musst du halt fest schrauben. Finde ich prinzipiell auch besser als die anderen (gibts da einen richtigen Namen für?) da die nicht mal eben rutschen können, wenn man sie fest schraubt.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Xion4 (24. August 2010)

Gut  Noch jemand einen Tipp für ne 430mm Sattelstütze?? 31,6er.


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. August 2010)

Schraubgriffe soll dir sagen das an den enden des Griffes Schellen angebracht sind die man dann festschrauben kann, so dass der Griff nicht verrutschen kann. Meines Wissens nach sollten die Lenkergriffe alle den gleichen Durchmesser haben, es könnte höchstens unterschiede in der Länge, Gewicht, Haltbarkeit und/oder Griffigkeit geben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2010)

schau erst einmal was für eine du brauchst. da gibt es verschiedene Durchmesser.
dann setzt du dir ein Preislimit und schaust einfach mal bei einigen Onlineversendern nach.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Xion4 (24. August 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Gut  Noch jemand einen Tipp für ne 430mm Sattelstütze?? 31,6er.



Hab ich doch schon. Am Cross Bike hab ich ne 400mm Ritchey WCS, leider hörts da bei 400mm schon auf, beim MTB muss ich leider gut 1-2cm mehr haben als ich mit der WCS aus dem Schaft darf...200cm Körpergrösse sind echt ne Plage


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2010)

Das haste aber dazueditiert....


----------



## Xion4 (24. August 2010)

Wenn du auf die Uhrzeit des Editierten schaut siehst du das ich es direkt nach erstellen des Posts editiert habe. Post 19.13 Edit 19.17Uhr. Antwort von Nichtraucher: 19.18Uhr. Aber dennoch würd ich sagen, hat sich überschnitten 

@nichtraucher Die Sache mit dem Rennrad kommt bei mir auch nächstes Jahr, hab im Dezember ein Scott Speedster P2 gekauft, und nun das Cube LTD Pro. Und seit 12 Wochen radle ich verhältnismässig viel, so 30-40km am Tag. Hat zur Folge, die ersten 20kg sind verloren, in 10 Wochen, noch weitere 20 und ich trau mich auf ein Rennrad


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2010)

Respekt . Dann "mal ran an den Speck" .


----------



## eman84 (24. August 2010)

sagt mal ist wer von euch dieses Jahr die Vattenfall Cyclassics in Hamburg mit gefahren? Und will nächstes jahr die 155 fahren, hatte dieses jahr die 100 in 2h55 und suche n Trainingspartner.


----------



## Fabian (24. August 2010)

Ich meinte halt,dass die Qualität des Threads gesunken ist,weil eigentlich über nichts technisches(Anfängerfragen mal ausgenommen) mehr geredet bzw. diskutiert wird.
Nebenbei gibts noch die Person hier aus dem Forum die in einem anderen Forum so tut als würde sie mich persönlich kennen.

@Bloem:Vielleicht solltest du so langsam lieber mal in ein neues bzw anderes Bike investieren


----------



## overkill_KA (25. August 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> @Bloem:Vielleicht solltest du so langsam lieber mal in ein neues bzw anderes Bike investieren



Ausrüstung hat er ja schon genügend 

ist jemand schon einmal Lyrik und Revealtion gefahren? Vergleich?


----------



## eman84 (25. August 2010)

So nun brauch ich mal n bissl Kaufberatung:

Ich suche n paar neue Rennradschuhe für Look-Systempedale Preis bis 120€

habe immo Diadora Speedracer, die sind mir aber auf Zug zu instabil und weich.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. August 2010)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand im Moment ausrüstungstechnisch was braucht. Habe meinen Kleiderschrank ausgemistet. Wenn ja mach ich mal einen Fred im MP auf.

1: Campagnolo Trikot S
2: SHOT Handschuhe Gr. 11
3: SHOT Jersey Gr.M 
4: Crankbrothers Smarty


----------



## eman84 (25. August 2010)

hätte auch noch n paar spd pedale damt mtb schuhe gr 44 xD, ist das Shot Jersey weit oder eher eng geschnitten?


----------



## overkill_KA (25. August 2010)

eman84 schrieb:


> hätte auch noch n paar spd pedale damt mtb schuhe gr 44 xD, ist das Shot Jersey weit oder eher eng geschnitten?



weit ist ein Downhill/MX Jersey

Edit: bin bis Sonntag Abend in England


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. August 2010)

Fabian schrieb:


> [...]
> @Bloem:Vielleicht solltest du so langsam lieber mal in ein neues bzw anderes Bike investieren


ich bin doch am sparen
ich schaue mich auch ständig im bikemarkt um und grübel darüber, wie ich mögl. schnell an ein Freerider oder Enduro komme
Hatte im IBC in unserm Lokalforum schon die eine oder andere DIkussion über Idee, vorrübergehende Lösungen usw.
Aber mein Geld ist einfach noch nicht genug
Naja, mal sehen wie es ende des Monats mit meinem Geld ausschaut.


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. August 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

kleine Frage am Rande: ist dieses Rad Stevens Bikes 2008 | X 4 Gent zu gebrauchen? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rad in dem Preisrahmen, was halbwegs offroadtauglich (kein Downhill, aber schon mal quer durchn Wald).
Allerdings bin ich mit meinem aktuellen Rabeneick Tourenrad (selber Preis) sehr unzufrieden, auch auf der Straße, daher frag ich mich, ob man für den Preis etwas vernünftiges bekommen kann. 

Ich belaste ein Rad immer sehr (grobes Schalten, ruckartig und hart in die Pedale treten) und zumindest bei meinem Rabeneick nimmt mir die Schaltung das mittlerweile übel (Shimano Nexus). Außerdem hab ich nicht unbedingt einen Putzfimmel, eher putze ich ein Rad nie (okay, bei einer Kettenschaltung siehts natürlich was anders aus) aber öfter als jedes halbe Jahr würd ich gern vermeiden. Das Rad ist bei jedem Wetter im Einsatz (irgendwie muss man ja zur Schule kommen) und wird daher hin und wieder auch mal durch den Regen etwas gewaschen.

Also wie siehts aus? Ist das Rad zu gebrauchen und hält es auch mal 4-5 Jahre bei "grober" Fahrweise oder sollte ich lieber noch was sparen und das Budget etwas aufstocken?

Vielen Dank für die Tipps
Autokiller677


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2010)

"schon mal quer durchn Wald"

nur über die dortigen Waldweg oder auch richtig querfeld ein?!

ich geh mal von ersterem aus. dann geht das Rad noch. Kenne leute die das auch mit ihrem RR machen () 
Wenn ich aber lese, dass du eine Nexus kaputt bekommst, weiß ich nicht wirklich ob dann das Rad es aushalten würde. Was hast du wür ein mörder Fahrstill? Ich kenne die Nexus-Nabe als unkaputtbar! (mal von normaler Abnutzung abgesehen). 
Ich würde dir Raten, solltest du das Rad kaufen, bring es ab und an mal in die Werkstatt. Lass die Schaltung richten und die restlichen Teile warten. Ob es dann aber 4-5 Jahre hält, weiß ich nicht - immerhin hast du ne Nexus zerstört... (komm ich nicht drauf klar...) - das Problem würde aber auch bei teureren Rädern bestehen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2010)

Das X4 ist wie ich finde ein reines Stadtrad für Fahrer mit Materialschonender Fahrweise. 
Die Alivo-Schaltung nimmt ruckiges Schalten ganz schön übel. hatte ich an meinem alten Gudereit *duck*. Die XT am 8S ist da schon um Welten besser, aber auch kein Vergleich .
Wenn auch mal ne Runde durchn Wald gehen soll guck dir in der Preisklasse mal das Stevens 4S an, das hat nen Kumpel von mir auch, fährt recht viel (aber auch Materialschonend) und das läuft, läuft, läuft. Allerdings ist da die Schaltung und sonstige Ausstattung Preisklassenüblich nicht ganz so doll. 
Spare lieber noch ein bisschen und kauf dir Anfang 2011 ein neues .

Und lerne Materialschonender zu fahren! Sonst hast du an keinem Bike richtig Spaß .


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. August 2010)

Nunja, kaputt ist die Nexus nicht, die Gänge funktionieren alle noch, aber ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, als wäre das Schalten etwas "hackelig"

Durch den Wald, meist Feldwege, auch schon mal ein paar dickere Wurzeln etc., also so zwischen Waldweg und Querfeldein. Ansonsten ist auf einer Strecke, die ich sehr häufig fahre ein ganzes Stück Kopfsteinpflaster, welches teilweise von Wurzeln hochgedrückt wurde, da guckt so ein Stein schon mal 5-7cm ausm Boden raus. Das Drüberfahren (mit ca. 15-20 km/h, ich will mir ja nicht den Hals brechen) sind so die schwersten Schläge die das Rad aushalten muss.

Ich würde jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass ich die Räder grob kaputtfahre, aber ich bin halt kein Feinmotoriker und daher sollte das Rad schon mal was abkönnen.

Wie eine Kettenschaltung auf meine Fahrweise reagiert, weiß ich nicht wirklich, da ich bisher nur Nabenschaltungen hatte.

EDIT: Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass ich versuche, so materialschonend wie möglich zu Fahren, ist das Rad dann für den genannten Einsatzbereich zu gebrauchen / ein guter Einstieg?
         Die Sache ist, wenn ich glück habe, und ein Kumpel von mir einen anderen Kumpel überredet, sich ein RR zu holen, verkauft mir dieser das Stevens vllt. Preis haben wir noch nicht drüber gesprochen, aber ich            denke da so an 350€. Das Rad ist ein Jahr alt und ca. 500km gefahren, also nicht allzuviel. Mein Freund hats für 430€ bekommen und 15% Wertverlust sollten hier ja eigentlich passen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand kurz sagen, ob ich für MTB-V-Brakes jeden Bremsschuh nehmen kann, der auch für V-Brake ist? Oder MUSS es Shimano für Shimano sein usw. ? 

Ich wollte mir an sich nämlich einfach die hier holen: https://www.boc24.de/p/Bremsschuhe-Cartridge-V-Brake____10143_11677__11557  da ich sowieso noch Ersatz-Bremsklötze von nem Kumpel bekommen hab, die da passen würden. Bei meinen meinen jetzigen Bremsschuhen sind die Klötze NICHT austauschbar, das sind welche in der Art: https://www.boc24.de/p/Shimano-Bremsbelag-V-Brake-DEORE____10141_11677__11557  allerdings mit genauso schmalen Bremsgummis wie bei den oberen, nicht so dicke. Aber Schraube mittig, das haben meine wiederum dann doch (bei den oberen ja leicht versezt)-



Ich hab ein Scott Comp Racing, müßte so von 2002-2004 oder so sein, daher find ich das online nicht (gab auch mehrere Jahrgänge mit dem Namen...) Dummerweise sind die v-brakes einfach nur schwarz, ich finde da auch keinen Namen oder - müßten an sich Shimano sein, aber ich bin nicht sicher. Ansonsten hat es Shimano XT-Schaltkomponenten und Shimano-Brems+Schalthebel, Ritchey Kurbeln.  

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2010)

Das passt, eventuell musst du nur mit den Abstandshaltern und der Vorspannung experimentieren .


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

Jo, das ist klar - Bremsen einstellen hab ich schon ein paarmal gemacht - lediglich, trotz des Alters des MTBs - noch nie Bremsklötze wechseln müssen  ich fahr halt auch sehr vorausschauend 

Aber dass die "Schraube" versetzt ist und nicht wie bei meinen jetzigen mittig, das ist egal?


----------



## kmf (3. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, das ist klar - Bremsen einstellen hab ich schon ein paarmal gemacht - lediglich, trotz des Alters des MTBs - noch nie Bremsklötze wechseln müssen  ich fahr halt auch sehr vorausschauend
> 
> Aber dass die "Schraube" versetzt ist und nicht wie bei meinen jetzigen mittig, das ist egal?


Was? Noch nie Bremsklötze gewechselt? Gummi wahrscheinlich total ausgehärtet? Wie sehen denn die Bremsflanken am Laufrad aus?


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Also, es ist augenscheinlich alles völlig o.k.

Hier in Köln gibt es halt kaum "Berge", d.h. ich muss echt nicht oft bremsen, vor allem nicht sonderlich hart. Wenn, dann wegen idioischen Autofahrern oder joggenden Musikboxen, die nix mehr hören und laufne, als seien sie allein im Wald...  Und "dank" der letzten 3-4 Sommer bin ich auch nicht so viel gefahren, vlt. so 500km pro "Saison"... es war entweder VIEL zu heiß, oder aber Regen bzw. im Wald zu nass...  

Meine alten beläge haben so gerade noch etwas "Profil", sind also noch nicht glatt.


----------



## Galli (4. September 2010)

hi, eventuell kann mir ja hier jemand helfen zum thema MTB

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/115460-zalmann-gs-1000-mtb.html

Danke schon einmal...

gruß Andy


----------



## Fabian (12. September 2010)

Cube ist immernoch zu haben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. September 2010)

Mein Trikot
Meine Pasta - wird aber nicht gegessen 
Meine Flasche

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. September 2010)

Soo, nach langer Zeit kann ich ja nu auch mal meine neuen Teile posten.
-Five Ten Freerider black/grey(werden gerade gegen größere getauscht)
-Royal Sub 10 Jersey L/S purple
-661 Kyle Strait Knee Guards
-Crank Brothers Multi17 black
-Sigma BC1009(immer noch nicht montiert)
-WD Elements 500GB USB2.0

So und nun mal eine gute Nachricht, so wie es ausschaut, werde ich wohl demnächst Besitzer eines FR-FUllys sein
Stevens Vario CM2 mit 140mm Swinger 6way und 150mm Sherman, dazu noch ein paar von meinen und ein paar andere Teile


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2010)

Nochn Stevens mehr hier .


----------



## overkill_KA (27. September 2010)

So mal wieder was von mir 
Meine Gabel ist verkauft und ich warte noch auf das Geld. Dann wird so wie es aussieht eine Magura Wotan eingebaut. Coil Lyriks sind im MP sehr rar und vorallem in weiß 

Danach folgt ein LRS Wechsel wegen 20mm Steckachse. Mir schwebt Shimano XT vor, allerdings werden meistens nur die Versionen mit 15mm FOX Steckachse angeboten. Hoffe es findet sich noch eine Lösung.

Muss jetzt erstmal 2-3Wochen ohne MTB auskommen. 

Bilder folgen dann natürlich.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. September 2010)

was sagt uns das? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





genau ich bekomm die gef°ckte rechte pedale nicht runter....
und jaaaaaa ich drücke in Richtung HR.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nochn Stevens mehr hier .


Nur der etwas älteren und robusteren Schule
ja, ich freue mich echt darauf
Endlich springen ohne sorgen, über wurzelfelder kanttern ohne jegliche angst ums hinterrad, keine nervende vorderradnabe mehr und ich kann mich endlich daran machen, ein bissl whippen zu üben

Allerdings wirds noch ein bissl dauern(bin in 1,5wochen 1woche in garmisch, deswegen kaufe ich erst nachm urlaub, da in der zeit fast niemand in der straße da ist) und meine Eltern könnten mir kurzfristig doch wieder einen strich durch die rechnung machen, ich hoffe ja nicht.

@nichtraucher: also mir sagt das bild, dass du dringend flatpedals brauchst


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. September 2010)

noch son spruch...

eh ich bin echt langsam gereizt! hab eben schon mit Finmechaniköl versucht die Windung ein zu fetten aber es bewegt sich kein Stück... Wenigstens hab ich schon mal die HG 93 drauf.


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2010)

Was fürn Werkzeug nimmst du? Probier mal nen größeren Hebel .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2010)

Hast auch in Physik aufgepasst, wa? 
ich hab es bereits mit dem größtem Hebel (30cm) versucht. 
Aber ist jetzt auch egal. Pedale ist ab vom Rad.... Kurbel aber auch, war doch schwächer als ich dachte 
Ne Spaß  Da ich eh täglich bei Rad der Stadt Magdeburg vorbeifahre und die Jungs mich schon mit Vornamen ansprechen können (umgekehrt das selbe^^), bin ich einfach mal rein und hab gefragt ob Knut mir mal helfen kann. Naja interessante Methode war das auf jeden Fall. "Schmiti wir haben ne feste Pedale" Schmiti stellt sich auf die andere Pedale und Knut holt den 60cm Hebel aus Der Werkstadt  war ein recht lustiges Bild 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. September 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [...]die Jungs mich schon mit Vornamen ansprechen können (umgekehrt das selbe^^)[...]
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Kenn' ich
Aber warum gleich so aggressiv, wenn man mal seine Meinung sagt? mMn sind Flatpedals nämlich um nichts in der Welt zu schlagen


----------



## Las_Bushus (29. September 2010)

Ich find Klick-Pedalen am idealsten, bin mit den Crankbrothers bis jetzt extrem zufrieden. Die Shimano-SPD waren auch okay aber da zeigte sich ein Abnutzen der Platten immer ziemlich nervig... und die Pedalen sind gefühlt wesentlich schwerer als die Crankbrothers.


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2010)

Mal ne gaaaanz dumme Frage (ihr dürft ruhig Lachen): Wie genau funzt das mit den Clickpedalen? Braucht man da spezielle Schuhe (wird bei 49 3/4 schwierig...) oder wie dockt man an ? 

*duck und weg*


----------



## overkill_KA (29. September 2010)

Du brauchst spezielle Schuhe die unten 2 Gewinde haben. Dann wird der Cleat (Teil mit dem du ans Pedal andockst) festgeschraubt und der Spaß kann losgehen.

Hier siehst du mal so ungefähr die Funktionsweise vom Crankbrother System:
++ eggbeaters, pumps, cranks, bottom brackets, multi tools : CrankBrothers ++

Greets


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2010)

Unter den Schuhen sind halt so platten, Du gehst von oben dann auf die Pedalle und Klickst ein. Wenn Du dann nach oben ziehst, bleibt der Schuh fest - nur bei starken seitlichen Bewegungen geht der Schuh ab, wenn man die bewußt lösen will, "kickt" man mit der Ferse einfach kurz nach außen.

Wird Dir am Anfang sicher ein paarmal zumindest FAST passieren, dass Du im Stand auf die Fresse fliegst  Ich zB hab es 1x einfach nur vergessen, als ich dann vor der Garage stand, und dann war mein "Schokoladenfuß" natürlich grad in einer Stellung, aus der ich so schnell nicht mehr rauskam (rechter Fuß und das Pedal "unten", da komm ich am leichtesten raus). 1x wartete ne Frau mit ihrem Auto SCHEINBAR, damit ich über die Straße fahren kann, und als ich grad loswollte, fährt die doch los => ich schon in den Pedalen, musste mich einfach seitlich fallen lassen... und das ein oder andere mal bin ich einfach nur fast umgefallen, weil ich nicht so gut rauskam aus den Pedalen.

Ist alles Übungssache, wobei man die Pedale auch einstellen kann, ob die sich sehr leicht lösen oder auch ob die wirklich nur mit einem sehr starken Kick zu lösen sind. Wenn man die zu leicht einstellt, kann es halt leichter passieren, dass man bei nem Bunny Hop oder so aus den Pedalen rutscht. Man muss sich halt auch angewöhnen, dass die Füße parallel zum Rahmen bleiben, denn je weiter man den Winkel verändert, desto eher kommt man aus den Pedalen - das SOLL ja auch so sein.

2-3 mal hat es mir deswegen auch beinah böses Aua in den Kronjuwelen gemacht 


aber 49 3/4 ^^


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2010)

Danke für die Infos . Ich war heute mal beim Händler, die können manche Schuhe bis Größe 50 bestellen .
Ich denke bis zu den Herbstferien werde ich umgerüstet haben, dann gehts ans Üben .

Oh man, ich brauch ja auch noch neue Handschuhe und nen neuer Helm wäre nach 4 oder 5 Jahren auch mal nötig ...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> und nen neuer Helm wäre nach 4 oder 5 Jahren auch mal nötig ...


 vor allem, wenn Du nach Jahrelangem Fahren plötzlich auf Klickpedale umsteigst


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos . Ich war heute mal beim Händler, die können manche Schuhe bis Größe 50 bestellen .
> Ich denke bis zu den Herbstferien werde ich umgerüstet haben, dann gehts ans Üben .
> 
> Oh man, ich brauch ja auch noch neue Handschuhe und nen neuer Helm wäre nach 4 oder 5 Jahren auch mal nötig ...


Na dann mal viel Spaß.
Ach, du brauchst kein neuen Helm, ich habe meinen auch schon seit 5Jahren
na gut, derzeit fahre ich hauptsächlich auch meine halbschale mit goggle


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Oktober 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß.
> Ach, du brauchst kein neuen Helm, ich habe meinen auch schon seit 5Jahren
> na gut, derzeit fahre ich hauptsächlich auch meine halbschale mit goggle



Doch nach 5 Jahren sollte man sich spätestens einen neuen holen. Durch runterfallen und andere Einflüsse können sich Mikrorisse oder sowas bilden. Hab meinen nach 5 Jahren auch aus dem Dienst genommen. Dienst jetzt als Ersatz, falls ich einen Sturz haben sollte.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Oktober 2010)

für was der hier "" wohl stehen mag
ich brauche auch mal nen neuen, aber da cih derzeit meistens imt Halbschale+Goggle fahre und im winter dann mit FF, lohnt sich das jetzt eher weniger. Als nächstes steht wie bereits gepostet ein Leicht-Freerider an.
Dann muss ich für USA sparen, weil wir da nächste Osterferien hinwollen und ich muss meine Zoll-Freimenge ja ausnutzen(ich denke ne Graka oder sowas ist drinne)
Dann bräuchte ich auch evtl. mal einen neuen PC und ein bissl Geld müsste auch noch aufs Führerscheinkonto packen, ich werde ja nächstes Jahr 17.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2010)

Arbeitest du?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Oktober 2010)

glaube er trägt Zeitungen aus.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2010)

Ah, stimmt, ganz vergessen. sry
Bei DHL gibt es mehr Lohn, ist aber erst ab 18.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Oktober 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Führerscheinkonto packen, ich werde ja nächstes Jahr 17.




 wie gut das ich überall mit dem Rad hinkomme


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2010)

Ist bei mir auch praktisch: Hannover und Braunschweig liegen in Fahrradreichweite , fürn Rest pflanz ich mich in Zug.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2010)

zum fotografieren ist das Rad aber so manches mal mehr als nur ungünstig. Die Ausrüstung wird nicht kleiner oder leichter und unhandlich ist sie auch noch...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (4. Oktober 2010)

Laufradsatz ist gekauft: Shimano XT WH M776
Bilder folgen.

Ich bin nur noch am Überlegen ob Lyrik Coil von 08 oder Wotan von 09.


----------



## Fabian (4. Oktober 2010)

@bloem:Wenn du das Bike mit der Sherman bekommst und die  das SPV System hat,umbedingt eine Tuningscheibe verbauen sonst ist das Ansprechverhalten nicht so der bringer....
Meine läuft nach dem Tuning super


----------



## Dr.Speed (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch ein Freund des Fahrradsports. Ich bin (inzwischen) ein Tourenbiker. Am liebsten 45km aufwärts. Da schmekt das Bier danach wirklich doppelt so gut.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Oktober 2010)

Nach langer Zeit war ich gestern mal wieder biken - mit mich und Namaker. War richtig gut.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Oktober 2010)

LRS da Gabelfrage immer noch nicht geklärt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Oktober 2010)

Man, ich hab schon wieder diesen Gott verdammten Cannondale-Katalog hier liegen


----------



## herethic (20. Oktober 2010)

Wäre es sinnvoll schon jetzt anzufangen über eine Preissenkung eines Cube Aim 2010 zu verhandeln?

Bringt es überhaupt was zu verhandeln wenn die das Bike erst vorher bestellen müssen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Oktober 2010)

bei einem 2010 sollte der Preis recht gut drückbar sein.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## herethic (21. Oktober 2010)

Gehen mehr als 100€?

Seit wann ist das 2011 raus?


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Oktober 2010)

Ha mehr als 100€ sollten drin sein. Cube Bikes sind gernerll gut handelbar.

Cube weiß ich nicht genau, die Canyons sind seit ~2Wochen drausen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Oktober 2010)

Jungs ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
sagt mal "A" oder "B"

danke schon mal im Voraus.

Edit: pardon - Frauen dürfen natürlich auch helfen.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## herethic (25. Oktober 2010)

B.....


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Oktober 2010)

A um was gehts?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Oktober 2010)

die Farbe 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## herethic (26. Oktober 2010)

A ist weiß und B schwarz?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Oktober 2010)

sag ich nicht, das würde ja die zufällige Beantwortung der fragte zerstören bzw jemand könnte rausbekommen worum es doch eig geht. soll doch eine Überraschung werden. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## michael7738 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag C! (und ich bestimme dass das pink ist!) 

Ne trag für mich ein B ein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Oktober 2010)

ne "C" wäre wie "B" nur wäre da mehr und hier weniger^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2010)

jaa, mich gibt es auch noch
Nur wenn man PCGHX nicht in den Favoriten hat, weil man neuerdings ein anderen PC fürs inet nimmt, vergisst man das schnell mal




overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ha mehr als 100€ sollten drin sein. Cube Bikes sind gernerll gut handelbar.
> 
> Cube weiß ich nicht genau, die Canyons sind seit ~2Wochen drausen.


2011er Cubes gibt es auch schon, im IBC haben schon welche das Hanzz
Hat alerdings natürlich noch nicht jeder Händler

@nichtraucher: Ich sage "B" wie besser


----------



## Fabian (1. November 2010)

Jetzt gleich gehts erstmal Trails heizen mitm Fr Hardtail


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. November 2010)

fehlt noch ein Bild davon 

Edit: hab eins gesehen^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2010)

Ich habe es auch gesehen, schön mit Sherman
Fahre demnächst auch eine, nur meine ist dann ganz schwarz

EDIT: Hat jemand zufällig eine der folgenden Sachen übrig:
-Satz Freeride Reifen(nur Vr ist auch ok)
-Kette und Kasette(leicht gebraucht ist auch ok)

Wenn ja, bitte PN an mich


----------



## Fabian (2. November 2010)

Naja so dolle läuft die Sherman auch nicht,reicht aber erstmal aus.
Kommt noch was anderes rein...


----------



## overkill_KA (2. November 2010)

Mein Rad ist in der Werkstatt - kanns kaum erwarten die Fox 36 zu fahren


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2010)

Ich hab heute den Händler aufsuchen müssen und mir nen Cube LTD Comp 2010 bestellen müssen. Wie mein S8 Elite aussieht seht ihr im Anhang, und ja, das Auto gehört dazu......


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. November 2010)

mein Satz hast du schon gehört -_-


----------



## herethic (7. November 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinem MTB eher auf Straße fahren will als wirklich intensiv biken, wäre dann 24" Rahmenhöhe bei 1,86m die bessere Wahl als 22"?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2010)

Ich fahre 20" bei 187cm, gut ich fahre eig. auch nur Gelände.
Meine Freunde aus'er STraße fahren 22", habe mich mal draufgesetzt, ist selbst mit sehr nidriegem Sattel sehr stelzig, kann man im Gelände mit Sattel auf min. aber noch gut fahren.
24" ist wahrscheinlich noch steltziger, deswegen würde ich eher 22" nehmen, auch weil mit höherem Rahmen es immer schwerer wird, hinter den Sattel zu kommen(sprich Fahrtechnik und Steilabfahrten).
Außerdem ist bei der Wahl des Rahmens die Schrittlänge viel wichtiger, als die Gesamtgröße


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt 22" bei 1,91 genommen .


----------



## michael7738 (21. November 2010)

nfsgame: Was ist da passiert? Auf dem Bild erkennt man kaum was.

Ich hab da ein Problem. Mein Tretlager klickert so schön nervig beim treten. Also wollt ich da nun mal ran um es zu säubern und neu zu fetten soweit wie ich komme. Nunja leider kam ich bisher nicht weit. Siehe Bild im Anhang, ich bekomme die Kurbeln nicht ab.
Kennt jemand diese Befestigung? Ich dachte eigentlich die Kurbel wär nur aufgesteckt und wird von der Abdeckung (die ins kleine Gewinde geschraubt wird) gehalten.
Hab nun den Kurbelabzieher ins große Gewinde geschraubt und versucht die Kurbel mit einem langen Gegenstand durchs Tretlager (ist innen hohl, man kann durchschauen) nach außen zu schlagen, da tut sich aber nichts.

Bei meinem Rad handelt es sich um ein Univega HT-550
Das Tretlager nennt sich laut Google Suche "Shimano FD-M470", die weitere Suche nach dem Lager und Reparaturmöglichkeiten blieb bis jetzt leider recht erfolglos.
.


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2010)

Och mit dem Auto hatte ich mich "angelegt" . Das war leider stabiler, auf dem Bild war schon zusammengefegt .

Hast du die Hollowtech2-Werkzeugkombi da? Die brauchst du um die Kurbel abzubekommen.
Ein knacken hatte ich beim Stevens auch zwischendurch mal, hauptsächlich morgens wenns kalt war. Scheint nen bisschen Temperaturempfindlich zu sein das Konstrukt.

Edit: Achso, in 10Tagen bin ich wieder Mobil  (und um 1200eur ärmer ).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. November 2010)

ach komm eig doch nur 400^^


----------



## michael7738 (21. November 2010)

Hab nur den hier: https://www.boc24.de/p/BICYCLES-Werkzeugkoffer____11287_11699__11512
Da ist zwar ein Kurbelabzieher drin, der ist aber für die hohle Achse zu dünn.

Wieviel Werkzeug umfasst denn die Hollowtech2-Werkzeugkombi? Wenns nur ein anderer Abzieher ist würds mir reichen, bin momentan knapp bei Kasse.

Das knacken hab ich bei mir momentan permanent, deswegen würds schon gern mal auseinander bauen bevor das Lager von selbst auseinander fällt.


----------



## nfsgame (22. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ach komm eig doch nur 400^^


Stimmt, mein Vater ist ja in Spendierlaune .

@michael7738: Soweit ich weiß sind das zwei Werkzeuge.Ich find das passende nur gerade nicht ...


----------



## overkill_KA (24. November 2010)

was wirds denn für ein neues Rad?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2010)

cube ltd comp 2010 soweit ich weiß

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2010)

Das Comp 2011, hatte mich oben verschrieben . Dazu noch das übliche "Kleinzeug" (neuer Helm, Klickpedale, Schuhe, ...).

NOCH 6 TAGE!!


----------



## overkill_KA (26. November 2010)

Klicks kann ich nichtmehr sehen 
Muss mir mal andere Schuhe holen, ohne Klicks.

Schon krass wie man innerhalb eines Jahres seinen Fahrstil ändert: CC--> Enduro


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. November 2010)

Oder cc --> RR  bitte nicht schlagen :Fresse:

Lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## overkill_KA (28. November 2010)

was du fährst RR?

Mein Radel ist endlich wieder komplett mit FOX 36 VAN.
Warte nur noch auf meinen Bremsadapter und weichere Feder, dann kommen auch Bilder.

Greets


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. November 2010)

ja allerdings noch kein eigenes...
Hab halt nen guten Händler^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## michael7738 (29. November 2010)

Mein Tretlager hat wieder Ruhe gegeben, solang ich kein passendes Werkzeug hab muss ich von aussen soweit den Dreck beseitigen wie es geht, scheint schon zu wirken. 

Fands heute aber sehr schön wie es geschneit hat, da machts radeln nochmal mehr Spaß. Gute Kleidung natürlich vorrausgesetzt. Wie erwartet wurde am Mainradweg nichts geräumt, da lag anständig schnee.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2010)

Und für morgen wenn ich das neue Bike abholen will ist Schneesturm angesagt .
Naja, ich hoffe das Geld ist pünktlich zu morgen da...


----------



## michael7738 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hrhr, viel Spaß beim abholen. 

Aus meiner Freude über den Schnee wurde recht schnell Frustration. Im Frankfurter Gebiet wurde am Main immernoch nichts geräumt, da ist nun alles komplett vereist, entsprechend langsam kam ich Heim... Frankfurt: setzen, sechs!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2010)

Das Geld war leider nochnicht da  . Dafür kann es morgen gut sein das die Schule ausfällt .
Nagut, dann hol ichs Freitag ab. Dann soll der Schnee vom Himmel weniger werden (wie es aufm Weg nachhause aussieht werd ich sehen...) und das Geld sollte da sein.



Wenn bei uns inner Stadt nicht geräumt is ruf ich persöhnlich bei meinem Onkel an und mache Rabatz, der is fürn Winterdienst hier verantwortlich .


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Dezember 2010)

Bilder!


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2010)

Bin ich gemeint ?

Ich fahr das Bike gleich mal gassi, dann mach ich zwischendurch nen Paar .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auf Glatteis gestürzt -> Bremshebel kaputt. 

Wenigstens war die Jeans, die dabei auch draufgegangen ist, nur eine alte, billige von C&A und das Handy immer noch mein altes K800i. Bei einer zerrissenen G-Star-Jeans und einem zersprungenen iPhone 4 (Display und Glasrückseite) wäre ich extremst angepisst.


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja die Bremshebel bekommen gerne was ab. Mich hats im Sommer auch auf den Hebel gelegt.
Wie versprochen Bilder mit FOX 36 VAN und neuen LRS (wegen besserer Qualität im Anhang)


----------



## michael7738 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hab gestern auch ne Runde gedreht. Im Wald ists richtig schön. Kein Vergleich zu asphaltierten, vereisten Straßen. 
Hatte an der 'Hütte' ne kleine Pause eingelegt und heißen Tee aus der Thermoskanne getrunken, war richtig schön da.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt schon, hab mir extra ein MTB für den Winter gekauft, aus dem ursprünglich angedachtem Discounter Bike wurde irgendwie ein Cube LTD Pro, aber ich bereue das Geld nicht, n´bin letzten Winter mit meinem Crossbiike durch den Winter, und das hat so gelitten...viel angenehmer jetzt, macht sogar Spass.

Gute, im Anschluss immer die Kette abziehen und neu schmieren nervt, und vorallem dass ab ner gewissen Schneemenge das Schaltwerk hinten zickt, aber ich komm sicher zur Arbeit 

Und das die Stollen vorne den ganzen Schnee an mein Schienbein schmeissen, das wird kalt...naja, ich bin auch der einzig bekloppte hier oben im Norden der ganzjährig in kurzer Hose fährt


----------



## michael7738 (5. Dezember 2010)

> Gute, im Anschluss immer die Kette abziehen und neu schmieren nervt, und vorallem dass ab ner gewissen Schneemenge das Schaltwerk hinten zickt, aber ich komm sicher zur Arbeit



Wie wahr. Meine Wohnung riecht schon nach Kettenfett weil ich damit alle paar Tage rumhantiere und mein Fahrrad dann meist bis zur nächsten Benutzung in der Bude stehen lasse. 
Mit dem Schaltwerk die Probleme kann ich auch bestätigen, wobei hier relativ wenig Schnee liegt und die Probleme auch eher selten sind.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hatte gestern nur einmal kurz Probleme mit der Schaltung(kurzes hinundherspringen), trotz das ich teilweise durch bis zu 20cm hohe Schneewehen gepflügt bin (*schwitz*). Ist die neue 10fach-XT.


----------



## michael7738 (5. Dezember 2010)

Uh nfs böses foul! Man legt das Rad doch nich auf die Schaltungsseite!


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ist mir dann auch aufgefallen ...


----------



## Xion4 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich leg mein Rad nie, das hat nur zu stehen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Dezember 2010)

das sehe ich weniger problematisch. Schlimmer finde ich den Ständer -_-


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Ich leg mein Rad nie, das hat nur zu stehen


Mein normales Rad mit dem ich zur Schule fahr undso steht auch immer. 
Aber mein BMX mit dem ich Sport mache (hauptsächlich mehr oder weniger hirnrissige Stunds und downhill) schmeiß ich einfach in die Ecke, das Teil hält was aus und lackieren muss ichs eh min. 3 mal im Jahr^^


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

Der kommt genauso wie das "Schutzblech" vorne noch ab. Das SB sieht ******* aus und bringt nix und der Ständer kolidiert beim treten mit meinen Quadratlatschen .


----------



## Xion4 (5. Dezember 2010)

Die Steckschutzbleche sind für die Schlechtwetterfahrten zur Arbeit schon brauchbar, und der Ständer an sich auch. Würd ich damit wirklich Sport betreiben, stimme ich euch zu, aber so möcht ich nicht drauf verzichten 

Ist wohl ein Traum aus der Kindheit, bei nem Kumpel mal ein Klapprad hingelegt, 3 Stunden später wollt ich nach hause, hebs an, und hab halt nur die eine hälfte in der Hand  Seit dem stehen die Dinger nur noch. Und was hast du für Waldbrandaustreter, ich hab 47-48 und komme nicht an meinen Hinterbauständer... 

Das Schutzblech würd ich auch abnehmen, da bleib ich lieber bei dem normalen was an der Gabel angebracht wird.

PS: nettes Cube 

hiuer mal meine beiden 

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/data/images-gg/ltdpro10black.jpg

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/data/images-gg/215663.jpg


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab 49 3/4 . In den MTB-Schuhe von Vaude merkwürdigerweise nur 47.
Beim Ständer bin ich noch mit mir am kämpfen, manchmal kann der ja auch praktisch sein. vllt modifiziere ich den nur sowas der mir nichtmehr ins Gehege kommt. Optisch passt der ja auch nichtmehr so ganz dadran , ist jetzt auch schon das dritte Bike was der sieht ...


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2010)

Fahrradständer an men Sport-Rad geht mal gar nicht... wegen so men Teil Hab ich mir mal fast des genick gebrochen...


----------



## michael7738 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich lass meine Schutzbleche permanent am Rad.
Vorne das wirkt auch gut gegen Steinschlag - grad im Sommer auf Kieswegen hört man oft wie da so kleine Steinchen einschlagen die sonst am Rohr oder im Gesicht gelandet wären.
Hinten wirkt sehr gut gegen Nässe - gibt nichts schlimmeres als durch ne Pfütze zu fahren und kurz darauf zu merken wie das Wasser zwischen Sattel und Rucksack in die Hose läuft...


----------



## Xion4 (6. Dezember 2010)

Dafür hab ich ne Schutzfolie am Unterrohr.


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Dezember 2010)

Vorhin aufgezogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich bräuchte auch Spike-Reifen, aber das Geld fehlt. -.-


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2010)

Zum nächsten Winter lege ich mir auch welche zu.


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. Dezember 2010)

Einfach nur geil. Noch nicht im richtigen Gelände testen könne, aber da hier die Straßen cm dick vereist sind auch da sehr gut bemerkbar. Doppelt so schnell wie alle Autos unterwegs


----------



## Xion4 (10. Dezember 2010)

Nett nett, aber hier oben ists immer so schnell wieder matschig, da lohnt sich das nicht, auf reinem asphalt sollen die ja nicht so angenehm sein...


----------



## Rinkadink (10. Dezember 2010)

ich habe auch ein fahrrad


----------



## zøtac (10. Dezember 2010)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> ich habe auch ein fahrrad


Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, ich hab sogar 2!


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2010)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> ich habe auch ein fahrrad


Dann schieß mal los, wasn für eins ?


----------



## Rinkadink (10. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann schieß mal los, wasn für eins ?



ein haibike spirit MTB 26". voll die rakete.....wenn man doll genug in die pedalen haut


----------



## Xion4 (11. Dezember 2010)

Der Trend geht zum Drittrad  Mal sehen, wenn ich total bekloppt bin gibtsnoch ein rennrad.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2010)

Und ich bin am überlegen mir noch ein schlichtes Rad zuzulegen, das Cube ist mir am Fahrradständer in der Schule (viel) zu auffällig...

Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen MTB mit leichtem Rahmen und LRS und mindestens LX-Antrieb?


----------



## zøtac (11. Dezember 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum Drittrad  Mal sehen, wenn ich total bekloppt bin gibtsnoch ein rennrad.


Aber auch nur wenn man 2 verschiedene Radsportarten macht. 
Ich hab mein BMX Full CrMo, 9,8 KG ohne Pegs fürn Sport. Allein das ich auf öffentlichen Plätzen fahr wird von der Polizei nicht gern gesehen, aber ohne Bremsen usw. auf der Straße ist dann doch etwas zu unsicher ;D

Für alles andere hab ich mein (nicht lachen) PRAKTIKER MTB


----------



## Xion4 (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich hab mein Scott Crossbike fürn den Sommer und um Strecke zu fahren, und das Cube LTD Pro ist mein schlecht wetter bike. Das Scott habe ich letztes Jahr im Dezember bekommen und hab den kompletten Winter damit meinen Arbeitsweg zurücgelegt, dementsprechend hats gelitten, und dafür war es mir zu schade. Da Cube ist robuster.

Und wenn ich das imm Sommer wieder durchziehe, jeden Tag ne große Runde zu fahren, dann ist halt die Überlegung eines Rennrades nicht ganz fehl am Platz, wobei mit 2m Rennrad...hmmm...aber ich hab letzten Sommer über 20kg abgenommen, naja, ein bissl was ist wieder drauf, deswegen kann ich die Tage mit Sonne und über 15° kaum abwarten


----------



## zøtac (11. Dezember 2010)

Das ist der Vorteil an nem Freestyle/Street Bike, das hält ne Menge aus.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> deswegen kann ich die Tage mit Sonne und über 15° kaum abwarten


Darauf warten wir doch alle .


----------



## michael7738 (12. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Darauf warten wir doch alle .



Oh ja. Endlich wieder im T-Shirt und kurzer Hose durch die Wälder heizen, was freu ich mich darauf wieder. 

Hab mich am Freitag nun auch gut hingelegt. Bin morgens am Main ohne Probleme schön durch Schnee und Eis gepflügt und kaum war ich auf ner geräumten Straße hat mich eine hauchdünne Eisschicht überrascht. Bis auf ein paar Lackschäden und nem defekten Rücklicht ist aber nichts passiert - Helm sei dank.  Mal schauen wie es die nächsten Wochen noch wird.


----------



## Xion4 (12. Dezember 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Oh ja. Endlich wieder im T-Shirt und kurzer Hose durch die Wälder heizen, was freu ich mich darauf wieder.
> 
> Hab mich am Freitag nun auch gut hingelegt. Bin morgens am Main ohne Probleme schön durch Schnee und Eis gepflügt und kaum war ich auf ner geräumten Straße hat mich eine hauchdünne Eisschicht überrascht. Bis auf ein paar Lackschäden und nem defekten Rücklicht ist aber nichts passiert - Helm sei dank.  Mal schauen wie es die nächsten Wochen noch wird.



Ich fahre ganzjährig in kurzer Hose 

Rekord waren Anfang des Jahres -15°  Das war auch nicht mehr schön  Aber sind auch nur 5km bis zur Arbeit. Man ist mit kurzer Hose einfach reaktionsschneller. Naja, und man versaut sich bei nem Sturz nicht gleich ne teure Hose


----------



## zøtac (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich Trag beim Fahren nichtmal bei 40°C ne Kurze Hose 
Wie sähen denn dann meine Schienbeine aus oO


----------



## Xion4 (12. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich geb zu, ich gehöre zu den Leuten denen verdammt schnell warm wird. Deshalb stört mich die Kurze Hose im Winter nicht, sind Basketball Shorts die bis zum Knie gehen. Sollte also mal ein Foto in der Bild auftauchen, das bin dann wohl ich


----------



## zøtac (12. Dezember 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Naja, ich geb zu, ich gehöre zu den Leuten denen verdammt schnell warm wird. Deshalb stört mich die Kurze Hose im Winter nicht, sind Basketball Shorts die bis zum Knie gehen. Sollte also mal ein Foto in der Bild auftauchen, das bin dann wohl ich


Das Problem ist bei mir weniger die Kälte sonder das es mir mein Bike und die Pedals andauernd gegen die Schienbeine haut und ich des öfteren hinflieg^^


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre auch so lange wie es geht in kurzer Hose. Beweglicher, Bequemer.
Das Argemunt das dann keine der "guten" Hosen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann zieht bei mri nicht. Ich lege mich selten auf die Klappe, aber wenn dann richtig ...


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Dezember 2010)

Dafür das die Hose nicht kaputt geht gibts Schienbeinschoner 
Hab mir auch welche geholt um beim Downhill die enge Radhose die ich unter der kurzen trage nicht zu zeschrießen.


----------



## Xion4 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich auch nicht, in den letzten 10 Wintern einmal dumm auf die Nase gepackt, dennoch bevorzuge ich die kurze Hose. Ich gebe ja auch zu das es kalt ist, aber ne Jeans schützt auch nicht vor der Temperatur, sondern nur vorm Wind  Aber: ich bin auch nur "normal" unterwegs, wobei das von den meisten hier schon als anormal angesehen wird.


----------



## zøtac (17. Dezember 2010)

Mhm, ich flieg am Tag mindestens 2 mal hin


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mich eben gerade mal durchn Wald gewühlt . Macht schon Fun, nur die Leute die mitm Schiltten unterwegs waren haben nen bisschen verpeilt geschaut .


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Dezember 2010)

nice, das rumdriften ist vor allem spaßig 
ich pass lieber auf meine bertha auf (Bergamont Tattoo Ltd) ist schon ein heißer Schlitten und das tue ich dem nicht an ;D ^^


----------



## Xion4 (21. Dezember 2010)

Mein Fehler des gestrigen Tages, Luftdruck erhöht auf 3 bar, von ca. 1,8. Verdammt war ich am rutschen...


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Dezember 2010)

wow, hast mich auf ne gute idee gebracht 
einfach mal luft rauslassen für bessere bodenhaftung , SUPER!^^


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr immoment auch mit weniger. 2bar oder so sollten das sein .


----------



## michael7738 (22. Dezember 2010)

Bin momentan bei meinen Eltern bis nächstes Jahr. Nur blöd das mein Rad im Auto kein Platz mehr fand, sonst würd ich hier den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend heizen, stattdessen schaue ich nun sehnsüchtig ausm Fenster - is doch blöde... Grad so Bilder wie von nfsgame da oben machen schon Lust auf Wald und Natur.


----------



## Xion4 (22. Dezember 2010)

Okay Jungs, persönlichen Rekord geschlagen: -16,5° Celsius und ich in kurzer Hose...leider hab ich erst nach 2 km festgestellt dass es echt richtig schweinekalt ist...wat brannte mir dat Ohr...


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (24. Dezember 2010)

@Xion4 : waaaaaaaaaassssss bringt dir das 
das ist ja selbstmord ! :´D


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich wusste es nicht vorher, ich bin so vpn den hier oben im Norden standardmässigen Temperaturen ausgegangen, erst nach 2km merkte ih, es muss kälter sein.

Was es mir bringt? Nun ja, ich schwitz leicht, mag aber ungerne verschwitzt auf der Arbeit ankommen, und ne kurze Hose hilft da schon. Sich mit ner Jeans auf die Nase packen hat zur Folge, dass man dann halt mal eben 50-80€ vernichtet hat.

Zudem bist du im Vergleich zur Jeans einfach reaktionsschneller, wenn die mal ein Rad wegrutscht, weil du einfach mehr Freiheiten hast 

Naja, und sieh es mal so, ich bin bei extremen Wetterbedingungen dann vielleicht 30 minuten unterwegs, Fussballer stehen 45Minuten am Stück in kurzer Hose auf dem Platz, wobei die dann aber auch gerne mal stehen


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (25. Dezember 2010)

woohooo, dann viel spaß dabei - gute begründung, nehme ich mal so an 
ist für mich trotzdem (fast) selbstmord..., beinamputation ftw!


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute, ich wollte euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten wünschen und genießt den Schnee und das Snowbiken. Kommt außerdem gut ins neue Jahr, auf das die Saison 2011 super wird


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube, meine Reifen sind zu abgefahren zum Snowbiken, kein Geld für neue. Für 24km Anfahrt bräuchte ich bei der Kälte die Bahn und für Bahntickets ist auch kein Geld da. 
Habe wohl zu viel Geld bei Steam gelassen.


----------



## zøtac (25. Dezember 2010)

Snowbiken is bei mir nicht - nichtmal mit komplett neuen Felgen 
Selbst der Manuel endet schmerzhaft bei dem Wetter. Ich hoff nur das die Straßen bald wieder Schneefrei sind...


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich fahr immoment auch mit weniger. 2bar oder so sollten das sein .



 soviel fahre ich eventuell im Sommer.
Ich hab jetzt ca 1-1,2bar drinne und die 2,4er Reifen sehen unter Belastung eher wie 3er Reifen aus 

Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen wird, wir haben inzwischen +30cm Schnee.


----------



## Xion4 (26. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das hat auch was mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers zu tun, ich bin noch 3 stellig, da sind 1,0 Bar bestimmt kein Vergnügen, bei 2 Bar hatte ich schon zu oft das Gefühl das die Reifen "rubbeln".


----------



## zøtac (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab 3,8 Bar inne Reifen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Dezember 2010)

mein CD hängt im Moment im Keller mit "kannst du mit dem Daumen und etwas Druck auf die Felge drücken" Bar. Da ich, bei dem Wetter, mich nicht mehr in den Berufsverehr traue ist das auch völlig egal. Nchmittags hab ich selten noch die Lust mich mit den blöden Reitern in den Sohlener Bergen rum zu ärgern.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## zøtac (27. Dezember 2010)

Ein Fahrer..... ein BMX.... viel zu viel SCHNEEE 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (27. Dezember 2010)

> Ich hab jetzt ca 1-1,2bar drinne und die 2,4er Reifen sehen unter Belastung eher wie 3er Reifen aus
> /QUOTE]
> Mit Fat Albert und Nobby nic,da kannste deine Felgen bald wegschmeißen.
> Fährt sich auchßerdem bei den Reifen total schwammig...


----------



## Xion4 (28. Dezember 2010)

*Yup, stimme ich zu*


----------



## zøtac (1. Januar 2011)

Heeyyyy könnt ihr nen günstigen Downhill/Dirt Fullface empfehlen? Meiner ist kaputt


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Januar 2011)

Fabian schrieb:


> > Ich hab jetzt ca 1-1,2bar drinne und die 2,4er Reifen sehen unter Belastung eher wie 3er Reifen aus
> > /QUOTE]
> > Mit Fat Albert und Nobby nic,da kannste deine Felgen bald wegschmeißen.
> > Fährt sich auchßerdem bei den Reifen total schwammig...
> ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues euch allen
Der dumme Schnee? Ich liebe Bikerodeln, die Rodler gucken einen immer so verdutzt an fragen nach speziellen reifen und sowas
Also ich bin lezten Winter mit Fat Albert Peformance(2,25") vorne und hinten gefahren, standard druck, gab keine probleme
diesenwinter fahre ich vorne maxxis ardent FR 2,4 und hinten nach wie vor fat albert. Funzt super

A propros, ich habe einmal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Rad angehängt.
Was es zum Rad zu sagen gibt, lest ihr am besten hier: LINK


----------



## Xion4 (6. Januar 2011)

Psst...nettes Bike...trägt mich auch gerade durch den Winter


----------



## michael7738 (6. Januar 2011)

Das Bild gefällt mir, Bloemfontein. So wie das Rad fast von Geisterhand steht und dann noch der Sonnenuntergang dazu, ist dir gelungen. 
Ich wollte heute auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen, aber das ständige Eis und nun auch der Regen versauen mir da ziemlich die Lust aufs radeln. Hab mich vorgestern auf einer Tour auch wieder hingelegt, aber diesmal sehr langsam - bin fast in Zeitlupe umgekippt weil ichs Rad noch retten wollte und ein Hauch von Grip unter den Reifen war. 
Momentan hoffe ich aufs "warme" Wetter in Verbindung mit Trockenheit, was zum Wochenende angekündigt ist. Das lässt auf einige Kilometer spekulieren.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte gestern eigendlich in den Wald. Nunja, knapp nen km von zuhause hats mir Vorder- und Hinterrad weggezogen ....
So heißt es erstmal auf einer Pobacke sitzen .

Wenigstens is das Bike weich gelandet (auf mir ).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Januar 2011)

Diese Woche bike ich nicht mehr. Bin auf LAN und mich ist auf einer Freizeit. Nächstes WE klappt es vielleicht.


----------



## zøtac (8. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand von euch eig. Erfahrung mit Carbon Rahmen? 
Glaubt ihr die sind Stabil genug für nen Hartail Freerider? Also mehr Waldtrails als Downhill...
Wollt mir nämlich über längere Zeit jetzt mal nen gscheides CC Tour/Renn- und Freeride Bike aufbauen. Halt immer wenn ich grad das nötige Geld hab wieder n paar Parts. In einem Schwung ist n gescheides Bike für nen Schüler ja nicht wirklich erschwinglich^^


----------



## Klutten (8. Januar 2011)

Du solltest dir erst mal richtig Gedanken machen, was du überhaupt haben willst. Du wirfst alle Bike-Gattungen munter durcheinander, sodass man dir kaum eine Empfehlung aussprechen kann. 

Cross Country = leicht, kurze Federwege um 80-100mm, meist Hardtail
Freeride = Fully, sehr stabil, große Federwege ab 150-180mm
Tourenbike = meist 28" auch gerne mit Schutzblechen
Rennrad = spricht für sich

Was darf es denn sein? Carbonrahmen sind mittlerweile vielfältig und auch zu vernünftigen Preisen zu bekommen. Scott bietet da aktuell gute Teile. Nur musst du dir eine Richtung aussuchen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Januar 2011)

naja man kann schon einige Fliegen mit einmal fahren 

BIONICON
in München findest du auch einige Händler. Musst du nur mal unter Service auf der Seite schauen.
ABER da du schreibst, dass du als Schüler nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung hast, wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht die ideale Lösung. Oder powerd by Mutti und Vati 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## zøtac (8. Januar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du solltest dir erst mal richtig Gedanken machen, was du überhaupt haben willst. Du wirfst alle Bike-Gattungen munter durcheinander, sodass man dir kaum eine Empfehlung aussprechen kann.
> 
> Cross Country = leicht, kurze Federwege um 80-100mm, meist Hardtail
> Freeride = Fully, sehr stabil, große Federwege ab 150-180mm
> ...


Ich will mehr oder weniger n All in One bike. 
Als Federgabel dacht ich an ne Verstellbare von 100 bis 160/80, gibts ja atm mehr als genug. 
Freeride bin ich früher auch immer mitm Hardtail gefahren, ist kein Problem. Fullys sind zwar bequemer zu fahren aber auch wesentlich teurer. Und nen Hardtail hat mMn mehr Potential für nen All in One bike, evtl. auch nen Slopestyle Rahmen mit 80-100mm Federweg hinten. Alles in 26" und möglichst leicht und stabil. 
Also Kurz:
Hardtail, grad liebäugel ich mit nem Carbon Rahmen weil die schön leicht sind und relativ stabil oder n Slopestyle Rahmen mit wenig Federweg hinten. 
26" Räder
Vorne verstellbare Federgabel mit 100-160 oder bis 180
Das ganze hoffentlich unter 15kg. 
Ein Rad für 2 Einsatzgebiete ist deutlich günstiger als n Fully für FR und nen Hardtail für CC^^


----------



## Klutten (8. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Frage zwar immer noch etwas merkwürdig, aber so ist das manchmal. Die Sichtweisen gehen eben teilweise weit auseinander. Trotzdem weiterhin mein Tipp ...schau dir ein paar Scott-Modelle an.


----------



## zøtac (8. Januar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage zwar immer noch etwas merkwürdig, aber so ist das manchmal. Die Sichtweisen gehen eben teilweise weit auseinander. Trotzdem weiterhin mein Tipp ...schau dir ein paar Scott-Modelle an.


Joaa, ich hab an meine Sachen immer etwas spezielle Anforderungen^^
z.B. hab ich an meinem Dirt BMX auch 2 Pegs dran, mein Notebook ist HTPC und Office PC in einem usw. 
Die Scott rahmen werd ich mir anschauen, dank dir


----------



## Fabian (8. Januar 2011)

> liebäugel ich mit nem Carbon Rahmen weil die schön leicht sind


Du kannst nicht einfach in nen CC Rahmen ne 160/180er Gabel einbauen.
Wenn du dann nen Fr Hardtail Rahmen hast der für diesen Federweg ausgelegt ist und du die Gabel auf 100/120mm absenkst fährt der sich relativ beschissen.
Meistens eigenen sich die Rahmen auch nicht wirklich um strecke zu fahren,genauso wie die Slopestyle Rahmen...



> möglichst leicht und stabil.


Wird teuer...

Was wolltest du denn eigentlich ausgeben?


----------



## zøtac (8. Januar 2011)

Fabian schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht einfach in nen CC Rahmen ne 160/180er Gabel einbauen.
> Wenn du dann nen Fr Hardtail Rahmen hast der für diesen Federweg ausgelegt ist und du die Gabel auf 100/120mm absenkst fährt der sich relativ beschissen.
> Meistens eigenen sich die Rahmen auch nicht wirklich um strecke zu fahren,genauso wie die Slopestyle Rahmen...
> 
> ...


Ausgeben wollt ich über längeren Zeitraum verteilt so max. 1500€... mit mehreren gebrauchten Parts. 
Aber ich seh schon das wird schwer^^
Mal schauen ob ich das 15 Jahre alte Centurion MTB von meinem Dad irgendwie bekommen kann, das ist Top in Schuss und war damals eins der besten Räder aufm Markt^^
Dann bräucht ich nur noch nen Freerider...


----------



## Xion4 (10. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du dann ja schon ein Rad für abseits der Strasse hättest, dann würde ich kein weiteres mehr kaufen, sondern eher Richtung Cross Bike, Fitness Bike oder Cyclo Cross gehen, denn mit breiten Puschen auf Strecke schnell fahren macht kein Spass


----------



## zøtac (10. Januar 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Also wenn du dann ja schon ein Rad für abseits der Strasse hättest, dann würde ich kein weiteres mehr kaufen, sondern eher Richtung Cross Bike, Fitness Bike oder Cyclo Cross gehen, denn mit breiten Puschen auf Strecke schnell fahren macht kein Spass


Naja, ich hab atm 2 Räder. Einmal mein BMX, damit fahr ich Dirt und Park. Dann mein Praktiker MTB, da ist der Rahmen ca. 10° nach rechts gebogen, damit fahr ich von A nach B z.B. zur Schule. Das kann ich denk ich aber weg schmeißen, der Rahmen ist im Arsch und in nen 99€ Bike würd ich nichts mehr investieren^^

Von meinem Dad könnt ich nen 15 Jahre altes (aber noch Top in Schuss) CC MTB von Centurion bekommen. 
Ich glaub allerdings das ein CC Rahmen beim Freeride nach ein paar Wochen nachgibt. Mit wenig Federweg und Hartail hab ich kein Problem, bin früher auch Hardtail FR gefahren.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2011)

Soo, morgen geht mein Cube zur ersten Inspektion.


----------



## Xion4 (11. Januar 2011)

Welches Cube?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2011)

Das LTD Comp von dem ich seit nen Paar Wochen schreibe und das du auch schon komentiert hast .


----------



## Glühbirne (11. Januar 2011)

Hi,
bin schon seit einigen Tagen auf der Suche nach ´nem neuen Bike.
Sollte vorrangig mich jeden Tag zur Schule hin- und zurückbringen, also mit Schutzblechen, Frontlampe usw.
Ausserdem sollte es für öftere Einsätze als MTB taugen...
Bin da bis jetzt auf das Focus Black Night gestoßen, laut Verkäufer ist es DAS Bike
Was meint ihr dazu? Lieber etwas anderes?
Alternativen wären das Scott P 45 und das Bulls Edition SLX.
Aber die müsste ich auch erst straßentauglich machen (Licht usw.), ist also locker nochmal +100 Euro im Preis...


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2011)

Budget?


----------



## Glühbirne (12. Januar 2011)

Ungefähr 500 Euro
Wenns wirklich gefällt vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr, Maximum wäre so bei 550...


----------



## zøtac (12. Januar 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Ungefähr 500 Euro
> Wenns wirklich gefällt vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr, Maximum wäre so bei 550...


Was meinst du mit MTB Tauglich? 
Cross Country?


----------



## Glühbirne (12. Januar 2011)

Ja, Cross Country.
Aber halt nur ab und zu, hauptsächlich sollte es mit dem Alltag klarkommen und da ist nur Straße angesagt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2011)

Also mit einem CC-Hardtail kommt man sehr gut im Alltag zurecht, ein paar andere Reifen sollten gegebenfalls net schaden
-Smart Sam ist zwar sehr straßentauglich und hat im gelände auch nen akzeptablen grip(laut kumpel) hat allerdings einen sehr miesen pannenschutz(kumpel hatte am sonntag 2platte:1mal snakebite und einmal kein plan :O )
-Racing Ralph nutz sehr schnell ab, ist aber sehr leichtläufig, pannenschutz ist auch net der beste
-Nobby nic ist eig. meiner meinung nach am CC-BIke die beste variante, bei dir würde ich zum diesem vorne und einem smart sam hinten raten
ICh hätte evtl. demnächst einen CUbe LTD Team Rahmen abzugeben

@zotac: also das mit einem rad für alles ist sehr schwer(kenne ich, ich möchte ein enduro, ist aber zu teuer)Am besten wäre ein AllMountain mit um die 140/150mm dürfte genug stabilität aufweisen und vom gewicht auch noch halbwegs starßentaulgich sein. 
Ich baue mir demnächst ein FR-Hardtail auf.(hoffentlich wird das was)

@michael und xion: Merci Schön, dass es auch gefällt.
@nfs: hehe, ich habe mich noch net mitm rad gelegt bei schnee und eis diesen winter. bin allerdings vor einer woche beim blitzeis einmal aufs popöchen gefallen.


----------



## Xion4 (15. Januar 2011)

Dann schau man mal bei den Vorjahresbikes bzw. evtl. sogar den 2009er Modellen, ab und an geht da gut was


----------



## zøtac (15. Januar 2011)

Mich wollte heute beim Fahren n Wanderer in die Amper Schubsen oO
Der musste sich was anhören, kanns ja echt nicht sein. 

Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit Aggresiven Wanderern?


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Januar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mich wollte heute beim Fahren n Wanderer in die Amper Schubsen oO
> Der musste sich was anhören, kanns ja echt nicht sein.
> 
> Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit Aggresiven Wanderern?


 

Sowas kenn ich, komm mal ins Allgäu da sieht es nicht anders aus. Die laufen selbst auf downhill strecken, da könnte ich


----------



## zøtac (15. Januar 2011)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Sowas kenn ich, komm mal ins Allgäu da sieht es nicht anders aus. Die laufen selbst auf downhill strecken, da könnte ich


Ätzend. 
Vorallem bei ~10°C jemanden 3m runter in einen Fluss Schubsen zu wollen, den hätt ich wegen versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung Anzeigen können...
Ich hab mich da grad noch so halten können, bin wieder hoch geklettert und hab den erstmal höflich gefragt was das sollte. Seine Antwort klang ungefähr so:
"Blablabla ihr Mountainbike Affen macht doch den ganzen Wald kaputt ...blablabla... der Wald ist zum Wandern da ...blabla" 
Die Strecke auf der ich gefahren bin war ein !legaler! Freeride Trail (außerdem bin ich da mitm BMX nicht mitm MTB gefahren ) dann konnt ichs mir nicht verkneifen und hab ihn richtig zur Schnecke gemacht. 
Am Schluss ist der gaaanz schnell weg. 
Solchne Leute gehören weg gesperrt.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2011)

Dem hätt ich aber was gehustet , und ich hätte die Polizei dazugeholt. Soll sich ja auch lohnen für den .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Januar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mich wollte heute beim Fahren n Wanderer in die Amper Schubsen oO
> Der musste sich was anhören, kanns ja echt nicht sein.
> 
> Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit Aggresiven Wanderern?



jo. labern lassen, weiterfahren, hinter der nächsten Kurve umdrehen, zurückfahren und VOLL DRAUF HALTEN! was meinste wie schnell die springen?  
Anders sieht das bei Reitern aus... Klingeln, vorbei und schnell weg. Bei dennen zieht man einfach den kürzeren.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Januar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> "Blablabla ihr Mountainbike Affen macht doch den ganzen Wald kaputt ...blablabla... der Wald ist zum Wandern da ...blabla"


Es ist erwiesen, dass Wanderer den Wald stark beschädigen, MTBs aber so gut wie gar nicht.
Wanderer tragen mit jedem Schritt den Boden ab. MTB-Reifen berühren den Boden nicht so lange und mit weniger Fläche, viel schonender.


----------



## michael7738 (16. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Es ist erwiesen, dass Wanderer den Wald stark beschädigen, MTBs aber so gut wie gar nicht.
> Wanderer tragen mit jedem Schritt den Boden ab. MTB-Reifen berühren den Boden nicht so lange und mit weniger Fläche, viel schonender.



Hast du da zufällig auch eine Quelle dazu? Wär ja mal schön sowas schwarz auf weiß zu haben wenn sich einer beschwert. Hebelt solche Argumente direkt aus.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Januar 2011)

Bloemfontein (oder ein anderer, der bei unserer Bike-Tour mit war) hat etwas in die Richtung gemeint. Aber eigentlich kann man sich das leicht physikalisch erklären.


----------



## madace (17. Januar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mich wollte heute beim Fahren n Wanderer in die Amper Schubsen oO
> Der musste sich was anhören, kanns ja echt nicht sein.
> 
> Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit Aggresiven Wanderern?



So richtig geschubst? Oder "nur" angedeutet?
Falls ersteres hätte ich glaube ich auch mal mein Handy gezückt, Foto gemacht und ab zur Polizei.

Wobei es ja schon interessant zu wissen wäre, ob du ihn vorher irgendwie "bedrängt" hast, oder er einfach nur grundlos aggressiv war....

Ist mir ja noch nicht passiert, aber ich kenne beide Seiten:
aggressive Radler und aggressive Fußgänger.
Beide(s) extrem nervig!


----------



## zøtac (17. Januar 2011)

madace schrieb:


> So richtig geschubst? Oder "nur" angedeutet?
> Falls ersteres hätte ich glaube ich auch mal mein Handy gezückt, Foto gemacht und ab zur Polizei.
> 
> Wobei es ja schon interessant zu wissen wäre, ob du ihn vorher irgendwie "bedrängt" hast, oder er einfach nur grundlos aggressiv war....
> ...


Der hat mich richtig geschubst, also schon recht kräftig. Bin auf jedenfall umgekippt und hab mich an ner Wurzel festgehalten...
Wir ham hinter ihm Gebremst! er ist stehen geblieben und hat mich geschubst (Stand noch aufm Rad) 
Wenn der nochmal aggresiv mir/anderen gegenüber ist bekommt der ne Anzeige


----------



## robbi1204 (18. Januar 2011)

Ja solche Erlebniss gab es bei mir auch schon das ein oder andere mal, tja bin halt Freerider und da kann es schon mal bissel eng werden bei der Abfahrt oder ähnlichen trotz größter vorsicht. Aber meist bleibt es zum Glück nur bei dem austausch von "netten" Worten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bloemfontein (oder ein anderer, der bei unserer Bike-Tour mit war) hat etwas in die Richtung gemeint. Aber eigentlich kann man sich das leicht physikalisch erklären.


Hatte mir ein Kumpel erzählt(war nicht auf der Tour dabei) und ich das dann wahrscheinlich dir/euch
Hatte eher was mit der Verdichtung des Waldbodens zu tun
Das Argument gibt es ja, dass wir den BOden zu sehr verdichten und das nicht gut ist für die Bäume
Dabei berühren wir den Boden mit den Reigen nur kurz und kleinflächig

Zum Schubsen: Hatte nen kumpel von mir auch mal(oder meintest du das jever?)die Olsche war naja, etwas bekloppt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Januar 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> oder meintest du das jever?


Nein, ist mir zum Glück noch nie passiert.


----------



## p00nage (20. Januar 2011)

Ich bin zurzeit auch am überlegen mir ma wieder ein neues Bike zu holen, letzten 1,5Jharen leider kaum gefahren... Seit ich ne alte Vespa hab fahr ich im sommer meistens mit ihr 

So nen Cube -Fritzz oder so aber nur als Rahmenkit und den rest so zusammen stellen, weil so komplettbikes taugen mir nicht


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2011)

Führ doch mal auf was du so fährst . Der Rest weiß es nicht.


----------



## michael7738 (20. Januar 2011)

> Dabei berühren wir den Boden mit den Reigen nur kurz und kleinflächig


An der Stelle hab ich meinen aufhänger mit der Logik. Kurz mag ja stimmen, aber durch das sehr kleinflächige drücken übst du ja mehr Kraft pro cm² auf den Boden aus. Die Schuhsohle ist ja doch eine recht große Fläche im Gegensatz zum Reifen mit hohem Druck.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Januar 2011)

bedenke die Abrollbewegung. hacken tritt zu erst auf und Zehenspitzen zuletzt. oder auch die Berührungsdauer.


----------



## michael7738 (21. Januar 2011)

Hm, okay. Werd mal die Ohren und Augen offen halten wenn ich nochmal über das Thema stolper.

Andere Frage: Ich brauch eine neue Kette, gibts da noch was anderes zu beachten außer die hintere Ritzelanzahl? Gibt es Hersteller die ihr bevorzugt oder vermeidet? Hab gestern mal gründlich mein Rad geputzt und beim genauen säubern der Kette festgestellt das die auf die Ritzel hinten schon kaum noch passt weil die Glieder zu weit gestreckt sind.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

Fahr mal zum Händler deines vertrauens, der soll mal ne Messlehre anlegen. Wenn die Kette zu lange gefahren wrde als sie runetr war müssen Ritzel auch neu.
Ansonsten hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen mit der Shimano-XT-Kette gemacht. Sowohl 9-fach als auch jetzt 10-fach (obwohl das noch die erste ist).


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Januar 2011)

nichtraucher hat recht

Wollte morgen endlich mal wieder schön biken gehen und was ist jetzt? Es schneit wieder Ich habe ja nichts gegen Nässe aber vom Schnee habe ich mittlerweile echt genug


----------



## michael7738 (21. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Fahr mal zum Händler deines vertrauens, der soll mal ne Messlehre anlegen. Wenn die Kette zu lange gefahren wrde als sie runetr war müssen Ritzel auch neu.
> Ansonsten hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen mit der Shimano-XT-Kette gemacht. Sowohl 9-fach als auch jetzt 10-fach (obwohl das noch die erste ist).



Hatte die Kette jetzt gut 2.100km drauf, war noch die erste. Händler meinte das die Ritzel noch in Ordnung sind und noch eine neue Kette vertragen bevor man diese auch tauschen sollte. Er hat mir auch die Shimano XT verkauft, schien mir auch die beste an dem Regal was die da hatten.

Gestern noch mühselig 4 Stunden (!) lang das Fahrrad geputzt und heute hab ichs geschafft das es innerhalb von zwei Minuten schlimmer aussieht als gestern vorm putzen. Einmal die Kiste durch so richtig flüssigen Schlamm durchgejagt, entsprechend siehts aus.  Mal schauen ob ich da heut noch die Muse hab mich nochmal an der Kiste zu versuchen, sonst muss ichs morgen machen..


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

Solche Putzaktionen kenn ich , zumindest hat man für wenige Stunden ein gutes Gefühl .


----------



## zøtac (21. Januar 2011)

ich hab das BMX Putzen schon aufgegeben. Ich warte bis der dreck antrocknet und abfällt 
Heißt ja net umsonst *Dirt*jump, 5 Stunden Putzen und nach 10 Minute sieht man die Rahmenfarbe des Radels nichtmal mehr^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Januar 2011)

ich putze mein Rad auch nur noch bedingt. Antriebsstrang, Gabel und ggf Bremsen, das muss reichen.


----------



## michael7738 (22. Januar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich putze mein Rad auch nur noch bedingt. Antriebsstrang, Gabel und ggf Bremsen, das muss reichen.



Das ist dann die Lösung wenns mal schnell gehen soll. Aber wenn ich Zeit hab bevorzuge ich es doch das der schwarze Lack richtig schön in der Sonne glänzt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich putze mein Rad auch nur noch bedingt. Antriebsstrang, Gabel und ggf Bremsen, das muss reichen.


Und den groben Dreck abmachen, dann ist der Raum wo das Radl steht nicht ganz so dreckig.
Den Rahmen putze ich erst wieder wenn der Wasserhahn draussen angeschlossen ist bzw. wenn ich nen anderen Rahmen habe weil ich den dann ja verkaufen will

Heute und gestern schön draussen gewesen, hach ich liebe feuchten Boden und Bergabfahren


----------



## Fabian (23. Januar 2011)

Hier mal unser Jahresvideo von 2010:

Jahresvideo 2010 - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## michael7738 (24. Januar 2011)

Fabian schrieb:


> Hier mal unser Jahresvideo von 2010:
> 
> Jahresvideo 2010 - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de



Einfach nur geil! Da kommt wieder Freude auf die warme Jahreszeit auf. Die letzte Szene ist euch in der Tat gut gelungen, nun hab ich einen schönen Start in den Tag.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2011)

Nice .

Waren dei Säcke auf der Rückseite _?


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Februar 2011)

So, um den Fred hier mal wieder ein bisschen zu beleben mal ein Foto von meinem neusten Stück
Foto im aufgebauten Zustand folgt Sonntagabend


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. März 2011)

Moin Moin,

nachdem ich mir vor knapp 2 Jahren das Cube Aim besorgt habe, hat sich bei mir die Begeisterung für Mountainbikes festgesetzt.
Ich fahre wenn ich mit dem Bike meistens Asphalt und Schotterstrecken, sobald sich aber die Gelegenheit bietet, wird auch mal der eine oder andere Hang und Hügel mitgenommen.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Hardtail, da ein Fully für den überwiegenden Streckeneinsatz wohl vom P/L-Verhältnis schwachsinn ist.
Das Cube Aim hat mir sehr treue Dienste erwiesen, ich erhoffe mir aber mit einem höherwertigen Mountainbike mehr Fahrspaß und ein besseres Kraftübertragungsverhältnis.
Das Aim wird dann zu meinem Alltagsfahrrad, wobei das neue dann ein reines Ausflugsbike werden soll, dass ich auch nicht unbeaufsichtigt 3 Stunden in der Stadt anschliesse o.ä.

Im Fokus habe ich die Reaction Serie von Cube.



Das Reaction GTC Pro hat einen Carbonrahmen und scheint daher von der Ausstattung abgespeckt worden zu sein.
Ausserdem habe ich viel über die Nachteile von Carbonrahmen, insbesondere was die Bruchanfälligkeit angeht, gelesen. Ich will auch nicht jedes mal wenn ich etwas an-/abschraube mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel ran müssen und das Bike muss auch mal ohne Bruchgefahr in meinen Polo passen (sprich Reifen abbauen/Rahmen festzurren).


Das Reaction Pro als Aluvariante klingt schonmal sehr gut.


Das Reaction Team kostet nur unwesentlich mehr, gefällt mir optisch besser und scheint eine sehr gute Gabel zu haben.
-> Auf das Reaction Team habe ich momentan eingeschossen.
-> Ich hoffe beim lokalen Händler inklusive Klickes und günstigen Schuhen den Internetpreis erzielen zu können.

-> Wie ist eure Einschätzung zum Reaction Team?
Stimmt das P/L-Verhältnis
Welche Alternativen würdet ihr nennen?
 
Viele Grüße,
JMF


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (25. März 2011)

Da ich auf eine Antwort warte: "Push"


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2011)

Das Team sieht ganz inordnung aus, auch von der Ausstattung her. FFahr es doch mal Probe um zu schauen obs dir von der Geometrie her gefällt .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2011)

*Mein MTB wurde geklaut.* 
Mein Fehler: Ich habe es über Nacht wo abgestellt, wo man es nicht anschließen kann. Das nächste werde ich immer anschließen, am besten besorge ich mir 2 Schlöser (z.B. Abus Bordo + Kettenschloss).
Wenigstens war es nicht mehr 1.000€ wert. Die Kettenblätter waren total verschlissen (3. Gang vorne ging gar nicht mehr, Austausch der Zahnräder hätte 150€ gekostet), vom Bremshebel war ein Stück abgebrochen, der Rahmen war total ausgeblichen (Bloemi hat das Bike gesehen, dieser Zustand hat sich noch verschlimmert).

Jetzt habe ich erst mal ein gebrauchtes, uraltes Rennrad, damit ich mich überhaupt fortbewegen kann.

Ich glaub, ich spare jetzt so 200-700€ an und kaufe mir dafür erst mal ein Billig-MTB.  Wenn ich mehr Geld habe, kaufe ich mir ein richtig gutes MTB, das Cube AMS ist geil. 
Das alte MTB kann ich dann als Ersatz-MTB/Alltagsbike nehmen oder verkaufen und durch ein Gammelrad/Citybike ersetzen bzw. ich kann auch das alte Rennrad für den City-Einsatz nutzen. Das gute MTB will ich nicht zu oft für City-Einsatz verwenden, sonst kommt das wieder weg und 1.500€ sind weg.

Jetzt sind ein paar Fragen zu klären:

Übergangs-MTB: Hardtail oder Fully?
gutes MTB: Hardtail oder Fully?
welche MTB-Art? (Cross Country, All Mountain, ...)
*Wie schütze ich mein Bike effektiv vor UV-Einstrahlung?* Ein Spray für Rahmen und Felgen wäre gut.


----------



## zøtac (29. März 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Übergangs-MTB: Hardtail oder Fully?


Auf jeden fall Hardtail, billige Fullys sind echt gammlig, ich Fahr eins als Stadtbike, nicht wirklich toll...


> gutes MTB: Hardtail oder Fully?


Kommt drauf an, Crosscountry würd ich sagen Hardtail, beim All Mountain Bike kann man schon über n Fully nachdenken. Gute Fullys sind natürlich ne ganze Ecke teurer


> welche MTB-Art? (Cross Country, All Mountain, ...)


Kommt auf den Einsatzort an


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Was fährst du überhaupt? Das LTD Team war ja eher CC...

Tipp vorm Ausbleichen und vorm Klauen: Nachts und wenn es nicht gefahren wird reinstellen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2011)

Wie bereits gesagt:
Tut mit Leid für dich 
Ja, der Zustand war echt schon schlimm
erstmal ein günstiges cc-ht á la cube aim
Später ein 150mm AM-Fully mit einfacher stabiler Ausstattung. Die sind bei guter fahrtechnick definitiv überall einsetzbar, von dicken Stunts und DH abgesehen. So würde ich das machen.
Gegen UV kann man den Rahmen am besten schützen, wenn er frei von salz usw. ist und immer an mögl. schattigen, trockenen Plätzen steht. Das ist für Lack und Grundmaterial des Rahmens besser!

Soweit dazu.

Jetzt zu meine Radel:
Demnächst dürfte mein Umbau abgeschlossen sein. Die nächsten Investitionen werden sein:
stabiler LRS
140er bis 160mm Gabel mit U-Turn
größerer Bremsscheiben
kefü
verschleissteile: bremsbeläge und mantel für hinten

Danach wäre ich dann pleite


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was fährst du überhaupt?


Ich glaube, AM wäre ganz gut. CC wäre aber auch nice, schön schnell. Ich kann mit atm nicht so recht entscheiden.



> Tipp vorm Ausbleichen und vorm Klauen: Nachts und wenn es nicht gefahren wird reinstellen.


Das wird schwer, wenn ich es an der Schule abstellen muss oder wenn ich bis spät nachts bei einem Freund bin.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2011)

Also ein AM hat meist auch eine antriebsneutrale Geometrie und mit der richtigen bereifung haben die bestimmt einen echt krassen Vorwärtsdrang. 
Ich z.B fahre vorne den Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 und 60a FR Mischung, trotzdem hat der, aufgrund des Profils einen echt geringen rollwiderstand. für hinten hole ich mir jetzt noch einen larsen tt auch in 60a FR, dürfte sehr sehr gut rollen bei gutem grip und guter durchsclagsresistenz.
die reifenwahl ist sehr wichtig!!!

Einen Freund würde ich immer fragen ob ich das BIke bei ihm unterstellen kann  Die sagen eig. eher nicht nein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2011)

Wo wir grade bei Zukunftsplänen sind 
Backcountry Mountainbikes in schwarz/gold als MTB und das C'dale ist eh schon meine Stadtschlampe auf hutchinson iguana. die halten knappe 6-7k auf Strasse mit ordentlichen Vollbremsungen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. März 2011)

Die ham schöne Rädchen... wenn das mit dem sparen doch nur immer so einfach wäre...

Naja werd am WE erst mal wieder mein Hardtail durchs Gebüsch treten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2011)

Oh ja bin schon das Golden willow Scandium gefahren. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Gabel vor dem anstieg absenken und oben wieder ausfahren. Nicht ein Problem gehabt und mit dem sperrbarem Dämpfer ist auf der Straße fahren auch kein Problem. 

LG
Nichtraucher


----------



## Necrobutcher (31. März 2011)

Das Supershuttle gefällt mir. Aber naja ich bin erst seit letztem Jahr im Dreck unterwegs, und hab ein super Hardtail. Das wird die ersten paar Jahre auch langen  Wenn ich mit der Ausbildung durch bin gönn ich mir dann so ein Schätzchen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. März 2011)

Ich werde mein hardtail am wochenende auch mal richtig durch wald prügeln 
vllt. gibts dann auch wieder nen paar fotos


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2011)

ICh werd auch mal nen bisschen den Blutdruck von Walkern erhöhen am WE, The Master of MORARE ist wohl als Fahrer und pixelflair als Fotograf dabei .


----------



## zøtac (1. April 2011)

Mhm, wie gern hätt ich auch so n geiles CC Bike fürs Ausdauertraining 
Naja, ich werd mich morgen vermutlich mit meinem 100€ Fully MTB das gefühlte 30kg wiegt durch den Wald kämpfen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2011)

100€? Kann das überhaupt was taugen?


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2011)

Freu dich nen Keks und beiß die runden Ecken ab. ES INTERESSIERT HIER NIEMANDEN WAS DU DIR FÜR EINE PROTHESE KAUFST!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2011)

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ein 100€-Bike viel zu billig ist (und nichts taugen kann), weil selbst so einfache Dinge wie RAM teurer sein können. Aber OK, ich habe meinen Post editiert.
Zu deinen Anfeindungen von wegen Prothese: Mit viel RAM kannst du eine riesige Ramdisk machen. Vielleicht solltest du mal Two-Face beschimpfen, weil der viel teure HW hat, die man nicht wirklich braucht.


----------



## zøtac (3. April 2011)

Es taugt auch nix, aber was soll ich machen? :/


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. April 2011)

ich hab jetzt auch ein "neues" Rad. 

*siehe Bild*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was ist passiert?
ich hab mit meinen 65kg Lebensgewicht +12kg MTB gegen ~1,6t Auto verloren. 
Beule im Unterrohr und der Händler meinte prompt "wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden" ~950€ Reparaturkosten gegen 900€ Zeitwert.... [Rahmen ~ 700€ (C'dale halt), komplett Schaltung, Umbauarbeiten]. Das gute Stück da oben hab ich jetzt als Leihrad von einem anderen Händler, bei dem ich jetzt auch die LR ausbalancieren lasse, damit ich überhaupt fahren kann. Wie sicher das ist, sei dahin gestellt. 

In diesem sinne kann ich es nur noch mal sagen HELM TRAGEN!!!


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2011)

Mein Beileid... 
Kenne das mit mit nem Auto anlegen, kommt aber immer drauf an was für nen Auto, ich hab das Ding "gut" beigebogen (so sahs Bike damals auch aus...) .


----------



## zøtac (4. April 2011)

Oh ja, ich wurde auch schon mal voll erwischt, nur meinem Fahrrad ist nichts passiert, gar nichts  
Ich bin 2 oder 3 Meter gefolgen, Schulter ausgekugelt aber ich hatte einen Helm auf


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2011)

Zum Glück ist noch alles in Ordnung bei dir nichtraucher!
Das mit dem rad ist natürlich schade

Müsste deine versicherung das nicht übernehmen, bzw. seine???


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2011)

Wenn nichtraucher sich nicht grob fahrlässig benommen hat, ist eigentlich der Autofahrer bzw. seine Versicherung dran. Das mit dem Rad ist wirklich bitter, aber solange dir nicht schlimmes passiert ist, ist es ja nochmal glücklich ausgegangen. 

Auch wenn kein MTB ist, endlich mal meins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2011)

schick schick *I Like*
hast du eine Gewichtszahl? 

ne ich habe nicht grob Fahrlässig gehandelt. Sie hat mich völlig übersehen, und daher bei der abfahrt von der Tangente (Stadtautobahn in MD) nicht gebremst.


hab mir übrigens schon mal ein Stadtrad ins Auge gefasst 
Urban Bikes - ATTACKE!


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2011)

8,5 kg  Der Titanrahmen machts 

Das Urban Bike ist geil, sowas bräuchte ich auch für die Stadt. Zumindest dir also die Versicherung ein neues Bike.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2011)

das Urban hat nen schönen leichten Stahlrahmen. So wie früher noch die Baumarkträder  
Bins noch nicht gefahren, saß nur mal kurz drauf, aber das hat zur Erkenntnis gereicht, dass man damit richtig schön aggressiv fahren kann 

ist noch nicht raus obs Geld gibt. ich hab am Fr erst mal die Rechnung vom Bike und den Kostenvoranschlag für die Reparatur rüber gefaxt. Seit dem keine Antwort...
zur Not hat meine Ma schon mal Unseren Verkehrsanwalt informiert. Zeugen hab ich auch.


----------



## Klutten (10. April 2011)

Mich hat das Bastelfieber gepackt. Aus diesem Grund werde ich meine Bremse mal etwas überarbeiten.

Die Bremsscheiben der alten XTR-Bremse werden gegen leichtere Clean-Sweap-XX-Scheiben von Avid inkl. Titanschrauben getauscht, die serienmäßigen Beläge müssen griffigen Swiss-Stop-Belägen weichen und auch die Schaltgarnitur wird geändert. Ursprünglich fahre ich XTR-Shifter + XT-Bremsgriffe, ab sofort kommt die leichte Kombination zum Einsatz. Inklusive einem (damaligen) Vorjahresschaltwerk bleibt die ursprüngliche Schaltlogik erhalten und ändert sich nicht, wie das bei der abgebildeten Gruppe mit zugehörigem Schaltwerk normalerweise wäre. Eventuell wechsele ich auch wieder von den Stahlflexleitungen auf normale Bremsleitungen - mal schauen.

Kostenpunkt des schlanken Umbaus ...~250€ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## taks (10. April 2011)

Hier ist mein Drahtesel nach dem Frühjahrsputz 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2011)

SO, gestern war ich mitm Kumepl in HH und da haben wir uns mit anderen zum biken getroffen.
Es hat einfach nur laune gemacht!
Bilder gibt es HIER.
Weitere Bilder HIER.


----------



## STSLeon (11. April 2011)

Nice! Bei dem Wetter zieht es mich auch raus auf Rennrad


----------



## schorsch34 (11. April 2011)

Hm, der Thread ruft förmlich danach, dass ich mal in den Keller gehe und mein Cube Stereo fit mache  Die Kötze ist vorm Rechner auch wieder gut gewachsen über den Winter hehe.


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2011)

Soo, gleich gehts erstmal los Biken. pixelflair mit DSLR im Schlepptau. Nachher gehts dann mit nem Kumpel weiter . Das Geile Wetter muss ausgenutzt werden .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2011)

ich trau mich nicht wirklich mein C'dale uns Gelände zu bewegen.


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2011)

Naja, ich hab einen Jump auch schön im Absprung versaut und bin 20cm an pixelflair vorbeigeflogen ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2011)

fehlt da nicht noch ein teil? etwa die Sache mit dem Lenker?


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2011)

Kurze Frage: hat bzw. kennt einer den Montageständer "Bike Star" von Point, den es aktuell für 60€ bei Karstadt gibt?  => Point Bike Star Test Fahrradworkstand


Oder hat einer zufällig die Ausgabe der "Mountain Bike", in der der Test war? März 2010 => bei meinem Link steht ein kuzres Fazit, aber was genau würde da bemängelt, oder ist das alles nicht so "schlimm", vor allem wenn man den Preis dazu betrachtet?


Ich mach vlt. 4-5 mal im Jahr was an meinem Rad, und normalerweise stell ich das dann halt über Kopf einfach auf den Boden.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> fehlt da nicht noch ein teil? etwa die Sache mit dem Lenker?


 
Fabi die Petze... . Naja issn bisschen Krum, aber morgen is der neue da .


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2011)

Ich habe das Wetter bisher nicht so sehr genutzt  Bin irgendwie total antriebslos atm 
Naja, kommt noch, eine Woche Ferien habe ich ja noch.
Hoffentlich darf ich mir jetzt mal meine ganzen restlichen teile kaufen, dann würde mich nämlich nichts mehr im Haus halten

Da hier immer wieder Leute wegen neuen Rädern usw. fragen, ich hätte folegendes zu verkaufen:
-Cube LTD Rahmen 20" 2009 inkl. Steuersatz und Sattelklemme
-Easton EA30 Lenker(31.8mm, 650mm) und Vorbau(31.8m, 120mm, 1 1/8")
-Rock Show Reba DualAir 2009 100mm + PopLoc
-AM Laufradsatz SHimano XT Naben und Equalizer 27 Felgen(9mm Schnellspanner, 6loch)

Könt ihr auch alles zusammen kaufen, ldie beiden letzten Punkte sind noch nicht sicher, da ich da noch nicht neues habe.
Falls jemand von euch Interesse hat, gerne bei mir melden.

Noch schöne Ostern euch allen und schön den Downhill Worldcup morgen gucken.


----------



## STSLeon (26. April 2011)

Ich hab am Karfreitag mein neues altes Stadtbike bekommen. Im Prinzip ein Rennrad mit Mountainbikekomponenten (Lenker und Schaltwerg vorne). Den Rahmen hab ich früher benutzt, dürfte 12 Jahre her sein und dann ging er durch die Familie bis meine Mum den mal hatte. Am Montag habe ich erstmal geputzt. Das Ding war dreckig ohne Ende, geölt wurde es auch nie und die hinteren Bremsen waren komplett runter. Die Schläge in den Felgen erwähne ich gar nicht erst. Erschreckt hat mich aber der Lack, so dermassen viele Macken habe ich noch nie gesehen. Bin jetzt am überlegen mit einem Lackstift drüber zu gehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. April 2011)

sandstrahlen und pulvern 
könnte aber auch den wert des rads übersteigen


----------



## STSLeon (26. April 2011)

Das ist mir zuviel Aufwand. Ist ja nur mein citybike. Wäre aber die beste Möglichkeit


----------



## Oliver (30. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

bei mir steht (mal wieder) der Kauf eines Bikes an - dieses Mal aber endgültig, sofern nicht wieder was Gravierendes dazwischen kommt.. Preislich will ich so wenig wie möglich ausgeben, aber trotzdem was Gescheites haben. Robust sollte es sein, wobei ich überwiegend auf Straßen unterwegs sein werde, trotzdem will ich kein City-Bike oder so nen Kram, sondern ein Hardtrail. Kenne mich leider mit den Komponenten nicht mehr so wirklich gut aus. Da hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren scheinbar so einiges getan ^^

Hier mal die Bikes meiner engeren ersten Auswahl, wobei ich rein nach der Produktbeschreibung das Race 6.0 favorisiere. Nur hab ich auch keine Ahnung, oh das SRAM-Zeugs was kann.
ZR Race 6.0

LTD CC 2010

ZR Team 6.0

Ich habs schon wieder vergessen, obwohl ich letztes Jahr bereits Probegesessen habe: Bei 1,70 m Körpergröße brauch ich ein 18", richtig?

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. April 2011)

*18" sollte gut hinkommen. ich selber fahre mit 1,82 20" Das LTD fällt, zummindest bei dem Händler weg. nur in 14" und 16" verfügbar. sonst ein gutes Bike für den Preis! Das ZR race ist halt mehr für den Marathon gedacht, das Team mehr für den "Hobbypiloten" gedacht, der mehr just for fun fährt da du nur in der stadt damit fahren willst, und es sicher auch hier und da abstellen wilst, würde ich dir aber keines empfehlen. Schwup weg ist es. es seiden du brauchst, wie ich, unbedingt dieses Feeling einer Federgabel und dicker Reifen die ein übelst geiles Laufgeräuch haben. dann würde ich das Team nehmen. die 200€ in Helm und Schloss investiert und ab gehts. die etwas besseren Komponenten machen in der Stadt nichts aus und du wirst die, laut Hersteller 0.7kg Unterschiede auch kaum spüren  

lg*
Nichtraucher


----------



## Oliver (1. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ne recht potente Versicherung, daher ist mir das mit dem Diebstahl ziemlich egal. Fahre nicht hauptsächlich in der Stadt. Schon außerhalb, aber eben überwiegend auf der Straße und da soll es geschwindigkeitsmäßig gut abgehen. Reifen werde ich Straßenreifen aufziehen, da ich anfangs höchstens  auf ganz leichten Feldwegen fahren werde.

Was verstehst du unter Marathon? Ich werde jeden zweiten Tag schon meine 60km fahren, so wie letztes Jahr auch mit dem Leihbike.

Aber danke schon mal für den Input


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Mai 2011)

Marathon 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxaRLfyyutM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



selbst wen du ab und zu leichte Feldwege fährst ist ein MTB noch "zu viel" da könnte man auch mit einem Cyclecrosser lang.
wie gesagt, das ZR Team sollte ausreichen.


----------



## Oliver (2. Mai 2011)

Hardtrail muss sein, schon alleine wegen der Optik. Ich bin auch gerne mal im richtigen Gelände unterwegs, wenn auch nicht überwiegend 

Das Race 6.0 ist dazu noch weiß, was für mich bereits einen geringen Aufpreis wert ist. Frage ist halt, ob die Komponenten was taugen. Das Team 7.0 ist ja genauso teuer.

Oder hat jemand vielleicht noch andere Tipps?

Nen Stevens-Händler hab ich 100 Meter um die Ecke, was aus Wartungssicht noch eine Alternative wäre, jedoch sind die Bikes meiner Meinung nach preislich in Sachen Ausstattung unattraktiv.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Mai 2011)

Radon ist halt ein Versanderbike. Die gibts nur im Versand. Stevens im laden hat halt noch den "Ladeaufpreis" 
zur Ausstattung: Team 6.0/7.0 und Race 6.0 sollten in der Stadt ihren Mann stehen. Das Team 5.0 sollte aber auch reichen.


----------



## Oliver (2. Mai 2011)

Letzteres hat halt keine 30 Gänge, was mich ja schon reizt, aber 400 Euro gegenüber einem Race 6.0 oder 200 Euro zum Team 6.0 sparen, ist schon nicht gerade wenig. Da haste wohl recht 

Denke nochmal drüber nach und bestells vermutlich bereits heute Abend. Danke für den Input!

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2011)

Ich muss mir nach nun c.a 10 Jahren Nutzung mal endlich neue MTB-Bikeschuhe für meine SPD-Pedale besorgen - hat da jemand einen besonderen Tipp? Ich "muss" bei B.O.C. kaufen, gibt sonst hier in Köln an sich sonst keine Möglichkeit mit günstigen Preisen und halbwegs Auswahl.

Ich wollte so zwischen 60 und 90€ ausgeben. Meine alten Schuhe sind von Shimano, Modell usw. sind nicht mehr zu erkennen, nicht mal mehr die Größe  aber es sind tendenziell solche hier: https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Beklei...o-Radschuh-SH-MT42____56554_11663__11664.html

Die neuen sollen in jedem Falle Klettverschlüsse haben, flach sein (also keine "Stiefel"artigen) und halt SPD-fähig sein, klar. Optik sollte nicht zu sehr nach "Wandern" aussehen, aber auch nicht zu "rennmäßig", wobei das hier noch o.k wäre: https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Beklei...-SH-M161-MTB-Schuh____59515_11663__11664.html

Hat da jemand irgendeine Ahnung? Neben den beiden oben hab ich noch diese rausgesucht:

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Beklei...H-M087G-MTB-Schuh____208096_11663__11664.html

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Shimano-MTB-Schuh-SH-M123L____56581.html

Hier noch welche von Scott bei Sportscheck: Scott Schuh MTB Comp im Online Shop von SportScheck kaufen

Und wie gut sind die von Mavic? Den hier https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Mavic-Razor-MTB-Schuh____206093.html gibt es bei SportScheck online für 80€. 


Und "lohnt" es sich, eher 90 als 70€ auszugeben, oder merkt man davon als Hobbyfahrer eh nix? Ich fahre nicht extrem, also ich mach keine Bunny Hops über Baumstämme höher als 30cm, ich fahr auch keine 50km/h+ Downhillstrecken oder mit 40km/h über rippelige Schotterstrecken, aber ab und an brauch ich den Halt und zieh vor allem bei schön ebenen Strecken gern mal für nen Sprint an den Pedalen, oder auch bei kurzen Anstiegen. Als Kölner bleiben mir längere Anstiege jedoch erspart


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab welche von Vaude. Die halten wirklich einiges aus (sehr stabil und vorallem wind- und wasserdicht - dabei trotzdem atmungsaktiv) und man kann ohne Probleme auch normal drinn laufen. Kosteten allerdings auch (inkl Rabatt beim Bikekauf) 120€.

Edit: Den ein oder anderen Sprint mit starkem Ziehen an den Pedalen haben die auch schon hinter sich, keine Verschleißerscheinungen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2011)

Wind+Wasserdicht wäre nicht sooo wichtig, ich fahr nur, wenn das Wetter gut ist  und mache auch keine 300km-Touren oder so was. Biken is für mich eher Grundfitness und Kurzzeit-Spaß (mal ne Stunde durch die Stadtwald-"Trails" heizen).


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich muss jeden Tag mitm Bike u.a. in die Stadt zur Schule. Im Winter bei unter -10°C waren die Füße das einzige was warm war mit den Schuhen  und jetzt im Frühling isses komischerweise auch angenehm, sprich nicht zu warm. Obwohl ich mir noch die halboffenen der Serie holen werde. SPD-System will ich nicht mehr missen. Vorallem in der Stadt mal fix losgesprintet....


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2011)

Für den Alltag hab ich mein Straßen-MTB mit Bärentatzen und Riemen   Allein schon, weil ich ganz sicher nicht mit SPD-Schuhen zu ner Party fahre und dann erst noch die Schuhe wechsle ^^


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2011)

Das is ja gerade das schöne an den Schuhen, die kann man wunderbar anbehalten durch die flexible Sohle und leicht versenkte Platte . Ich renne damit inner Schule rum . Nur auf Kopfsteinpflaster mache ich mit Geräuschen auf mich aufmerksam .


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2011)

Bei mir sind die Platten auch versenkt, aber je nach Gelegenheit und sonstiger Kleidung passen solche Schuhe halt nicht    Optimal wären SPD-Riemen für "um die normalen Schuhe rum"


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2011)

Marktlücke ?


----------



## buzty (3. Mai 2011)

gibts doch? sixsixone filter zum beispiel  oder meint ihr noch was anderes?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte ein Teil, was Du um einen stink  normalen Schuh "wickeln" kannst, damit der SPD-fähig wird  


War heute mal bei BOC, leider sind die Schuhe da oft 20€ teurer als online, der eine Shimano SH-M161 für 89€ kostet sogar im Laden 130€...  muss mir die Preis nochmal notieren und nochmal hingehen, vermutlich nehme ich dann diese https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Beklei...H-M087G-MTB-Schuh____208096_11663__11664.html  für 100€ im Laden  Oder ich schau mal bei Sportscheck vorbei, ob die diese in meiner Größe haben: Mavic Schuh Razor Herren im Online Shop von SportScheck kaufen


----------



## buzty (3. Mai 2011)

ah okay, sorry, hatte ich falsch verstanden, werd mir solche oder was ähnliches, vllt auch von fox oder so denk ich mal aber bald holen, gute kombination, mit denen kann man halt auhc so 1a rumlaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2011)

Die Shimano fand ich sehr unbequem, also die neue Serie. Sollen laut Händler auch nicht gerade lange halten ("Einsaisonschuh").


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2011)

Welches sind denn die "neuen" ? ^^ Ich hatte 3-4 Stück anprobiert, die waren für die kurze Zeit alle bequem. Die Schuhe in den Links sind ja teils auch wieder Auslaufmodelle. 


btw: kaufen Fußballer für das Auslaufen nach dem Spiel eigentlich Auslaufmodelle? ^^


----------



## Oliver (5. Mai 2011)

So Radon Team 5.0 ist geordert, Lieferzeitraum 10-14 Tage =(

Hab mal nachgemessen und das 16er genommen. Rechnerrisch sind bei mir 16,5" optimal und ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer kleinere Bikes bevorzugt. Hab die Vor-Ort-Service-Funktion hinzugebucht, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

Freu mich aber schon tierisch drauf, endlich wieder täglich biken zu können. Zu dumm, dass die Computex in 3 Wochen schon startet und ich erstmal für 9 Tage weg bin...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2011)

Kannst ja mit dem Rad hinfahren 


Ich hab nun bei BOC im Laden endlich Schuhe gefunden - die aus meinen Links waren dort teils deutlich teurer als online, aber in einer Ecke war noch ein Restposten vom Shimano SH-M086 GENAU in meiner Größe, augenscheinlich einfach nur das Vorgängermodell zum M087 (äußerlich sind die identisch bis auf die Farbe), der im Netz ca. 80€ und im Laden 100€ kosten sollte.

So sieht der aus: http://www.milhoazul.com.br/lojas/00004255/prod/SHM086L.jpg

und ich hab nur 60€ bezahlt


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2011)

Mir ist gestern meine Kette gerissen, ausgerechnet als ich pünktlich zu nem Pokerabend unterwegs war  

Hab nun heute eine neue gekauft - meine alte hatte (habe nachgezählt) 54 Glieder, die neue hat "114" - ich vermute mal, man zählt doppelt, aber auch dann hab ich an sich ja nur 108. Ich nehme an, dass ich die Kette auf jeden Fall kürzen muss, aber wie stelle ich nun die optimale Länge fest? Ich weiß ja auch nicht mal genau, ob die alte Kette wirklich korrekt war von ihrer Länge her


----------



## Las_Bushus (7. Mai 2011)

Falls die Kette gerissen ist weil sie wirklich runter war solltest du nicht nur die Kette wechseln, da die Ritzel ja genau wie die alte Kette total ausgeleiert sind wird die neue Kette entweder nicht richtig passen oder wesentlich schneller verschleißen.
Falls die Kette gerissen ist weil sie Öl nur aus der Zeitung kennt oder ein Glied einfach kaputt war, können die Ritzel durchaus noch i.o. sein und müssten nicht getauscht werden.

Um zu deiner eigentlichen Frage zu kommen, imho die Kette über die jeweils kleinsten Ritzel vorn und hinten legen (ja das ist total schräg, aber du sollst ja so nicht fahren  ) und die Kette so weit kürzen das der Arm des Schaltwerks nicht komplett "angelegt" ist, also noch Restspannung drauf ist. Es sollten auf jeden Fall noch genug Glieder in der Kette sein damit man (zum gegentest) auch die jeweils größten Ritzel gleichzeitig nutzen könnte.
So in etwa messe ich das zumindest ab wenn ich mal wieder den Antrieb wechsel (was ich Donnerstag das letzte mal gemacht hab).

Gruß,
Las_Bushus


----------



## Xion4 (8. Mai 2011)

Leg doch Kette alt an Kette neu  So habens die Mechaniker bei mir auch gemacht. Wenn es vorher sauber lief gibt es keinen Grund zu zweifeln.

Gestern mein Rad aus dem Workshop geholt. Neue Bremsklötze vorne und hinten. 70€ Soviel zum Thema: Nimm ein Rad mit Scheibenbremse, das ist auf Dauer günstiger ^^. Naja, endlich wieder runter vom Mountainbike rauf aufs Crossbike. Das ists alle mal Wert.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2011)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Falls die Kette gerissen ist weil sie wirklich runter war solltest du nicht nur die Kette wechseln, da die Ritzel ja genau wie die alte Kette total ausgeleiert sind wird die neue Kette entweder nicht richtig passen oder wesentlich schneller verschleißen.
> Falls die Kette gerissen ist weil sie Öl nur aus der Zeitung kennt oder ein Glied einfach kaputt war, können die Ritzel durchaus noch i.o. sein und müssten nicht getauscht werden.


 das kann ich schwer beurteilen. Ich bin keiner, der sein Rad nach jeder Tour pflegt und neu ölt usw., aber ich öle/fette trotzdem rel. regelmäßig. Die Kette war halt schon einige Jahre alt, die Ritzel auch. Jetzt überleg ich grad: ist das schwer, die Ritzel selber zu wechseln? Und was "sollte" man ausgeben? Muss man dann auch die Kettenbläter vorne wechseln? Ich hab hinten ne 9fach-Kasette. 

Ich GLAUBE die Kette ist auch gerissen, weil sie bei großem Kettenblatt und kleinstem Ritzel (fahr ich sehr oft, da ich hier in Köln als Flächländer eben oft locker meine mind 25km/h+ fahre und das mit kleineren Gängen kaum Sinn macht) sehr oft hörbar am vorderen Umwerfer entlangschliff.

Ach ja: wenn ich jetzt bei der Gelegenheit andere Ritzel/Kettenblätter nehme mit einer größeren Übersetzung, weil ich hier wie gesagt viel mehr Flachland hab als für ein MTB an sich sinnvoll: dann muss die Kette ja wiederum doch länger sein, oder nicht?

Im Anhang ein Foto der Kette.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (8. Mai 2011)

Vorne kann man die Kettenblätter in der Regel etwas länger behalten. Es kommt aber immer auf die Fahrweise an. Wenn du das richtige Werkzeug (Kassettenabzieher und noch etwas um den Freilaufkörper festzuhalten) hast, kann man das auch selber machen. 
Ich hab aber einfach das Hinterrad ausgebaut und bin damit zum Fahrradladen gegangen. Die wechseln das dann kostenlos und sofort.

Normalerweise sollte die Kette nirgendwo schleifen solange man die nicht überkreuz schaltet. Schau doch mal ob da noch alles richtig eingestellt ist.

Bei anderen Ritzel musst du halt selber die Kette ausmessen, damit es wieder passt. Ein paar Anleitungen stehen ja schon weiter oben.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich da ein neues Problem: die Kassette (Ritzel) sind wohl noch o.k, aber das vordere große Kettenblatt ist ziemlich am Arsch - und einzelne Blätter sind kaum lohnenswert vom Preis her, da kann ich auch direkt ne neue Kurbelgarnitur kaufen. Aber: wie schwer/leicht ist denn der Wechsel? Muss ich dann auch das Lager ausbauen, oder kriegt man nur die Kurbeln relativ einfach ab? Brauche ich Spezialwerkzeug? Im Moment ist da ein Ritchey-Kurbelsatz drauf.

Ist ein Kurbelsatz wie zb Shimano SLC (ca. 100€) gut genug? Oder lohnt sich die Investition in einen XT-Satz (150€ ) ?

Ach ja: wenn ich dann bei der Gelegenheit gleich ein größeres Kettenblatt für vorne nehme, also mehr Zähne, dann müßte ich die Kette vermutlich wieder verlängern, oder? Oder "darf" ich ne Woche lang noch mein altes Kettenblatt nutzen und mit einer "zu langen" Kette rumfahren?


----------



## Xion4 (9. Mai 2011)

PS: vorne Grosses Blatt und hinten kleinstes ist kein Problem. Man soll versuchen zu vermeiden das die Kette zu "quer" läuft.

Also:

Vorne klein hinten 1-3
Vorne Mittel hinten 4-6
Vorne Groß hinten 7-9

Ein Fahren von neuer Kette (und dann auch noch zu lang) auf der alten Kurbel würde ich vermeiden, da sich Kette und Ritzel recht schnell an einander gewöhnen. Mit der Kurbelgarnitur würd ich zum Händler fahren, die sind recht fix und es kostet nicht die Welt (die Arbeit meine ich) Hab für nen Blattwechsel 20€ bezahlt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

Bei dem nächsten Shop hier, der überhaupt auch Kurbeln verkauft, würde der Kurbelwechsel 25€ kosten. Wenn ich ne Kurbel für um die 100€ hole, ist das halt schon recht viel "oben drauf" - daher woll ich das wenn möglich selber versuchen. Ich hatte an sich ohnehin mit INSGESAMT maximal 30-40€ gerechnet, ich hatte gehofft, dass es für nen Zehner oder so ein neues Kettenblat gibt und halt 20-25€ für ne Shimano- oder SRAM 9fach Kassette...  

Und das mit der Kette ist halt auch ein Dilemma: ich brauch das Rad einerseits, andererseits dauert das Beschaffen der neuen Kurbel ein paar Tage (ist nicht auf Lager, wer braucht hier Köln schon MTB-Kurbelsätze? ) - wenn ich also die Zahn-Anzahl erhöhe, "darf" ich nochmal ne neue Kette kaufen gehen...  

Soweit ich weiß kriegt man bei den Ketten ja nicht so ohne weiteres Glieder wieder rein, wenn die einmal draußen sind, oder? Also, vor allem die Nieten halt...


Gibt es denn nen für Hobbyfahrer (kein Downhill oder wirklich sehr ruppige Pisten, sondern eher 60% Asphalt, 30% flache normale "Waldwege", vielleicht 10% ruppelige "Trampelpfade" - nur selten Steigungen über mehr als 100-200m) relevanten Unterschied zwischen so einem Kurbelsatz https://www.boc24.de/produkt/SHIMANO-Kurbelsatz-DEORE-FCM590-170____50332.html und so einem https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...lsatz-SLX-FC-M660____213516_11548__11673.html (den gibt es woanders für 100€) oder so einem https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...re-XT-44-32-22-170____25772_11548__11673.html


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Mai 2011)

zum Kurbel runterbekommen - einige neuere Kurbeln besitzen bereits einen integrierten Kurbelabzieher. Wenn deine Soetwas noch nicht hat brauchst du ein Kurbelabzieher. 

zu den Kurbel selbst - grobgesagt kann man sagen, dass die SLX die vorjahres XT ist und die Deore die vorjahres SLX. Bei deinen Links muss man außerdem unterscheiden, dass die SLX 48 Zähne auf dem großen Blatt hat, die anderen Beiden "nur" 44. Der Unterschied ist spürbar. Du musst stärker treten am anfang, aber kannst die Gänge länger fahren und somit später schalten. Für 60% Straße und Rest nichts wildes kannst du ruhig die SLX mit 48 Zähnen nehmen.

Wenn du jetzt vier vllt fünf Tage die Kette auf die alte Kurbel ziehst und nicht die ganze Zeit wie ein Irrer in den Pedalen hängst, kannst du dass auch machen ohne noch eine neue Kette zur neuen Kurbel kaufen zu müssen. mehr als 50-70km solltest du aber nicht fahren.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

o.k, ich schau mal. Die links waren auch nur wegen der "Modelle" - ich glaub 48 Zähne wären was zu viel, aber im Moment sind es 42, und 44 oder 46 wären wohl passend. Kann man da ca. sagen, wieviele Kettenglieder an Länge das sind? Pro 2 Zähne ca. ein Glied schätze ich?


Wegen der Kurbel-Entfernens: das Rad ist halt um die 8-10 Jahre alt, ich denke mal, "damals" gab es noch keine so simpel zu entfernende Kubeln? in jedem Falle ist die eigentliche Kurbel offenbar per Inbus-Schraube befestigt. MUSS man das Lager denn dann auch wechseln, oder könnte man eine Kurbel mit den Kettenblättern auch einfach nur anhand der Inbusschraube entfernen und ersetzen, und das Lager bleibt drin?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Mai 2011)

ne die meisten neuen Kurbel haben ein hallowtech-Innenlager. das ist nicht mehr passend zu deinem Vierkannt. das heißt da muss ein neues rein. Oder du suchst die eine Kurbel die noch auf Vierkant setzt.

bei den kettengliedern kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

Muss man das Lager eigentlich dann "rausprügeln" oder so? ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Mai 2011)

ich glaube dazu gibt es auch spezielles Werkzeug^^ Da kann ich dir aber auch nicht weiter helfen. ich fahre für solche arbeiten in meine Werkstatt.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Mai 2011)

Dafür gibt es auch spezielles Werkzeug, zumindest bei den guten alten Vierkantkurbeln. Rausprügeln ist nicht empfehlenswert, weil das Lager und auch das Rohr ein Gewinde haben. Würde es an deiner Stelle einfach zum Mechaniker bringen. Kostet zwar mehr, aber einen kompletten Werkzeugsatz holst du kostentechnisch nicht rein. Bin früher auch immer zum meinem Händler hin und hab es da gemacht. Durfte zwar selber schrauben, aber sein ganzes Equipment benutzen und wenn was nicht geklappt hat, dann hab ich sein Fachwissen als Luft- und Raumfahrt Ingenieur benutzt


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2011)

Mal ne neue Frage zu dem Thema: ich hab einige Kettenblätter um die 20-30€ gefunden, die auch "4-Arm" haben, also 4 Bochlöcher, und das Lochmaß scheint mit meinem übreinzustimmen - passen die dann, oder gibt es mehr Dinge als nur Lochzahl und -maß, die man beachten muss?


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2011)

Nach all den unzähligen Fragen hier im Thread kann ich endlich Ergebnisse vorweisen 

Danke nochmal an alle, die mir über die letzten Jahre nützliche Tipps gegeben haben, was maßgeblich meine Entscheidung beeinflusst hat 

Heute abgeholt, gleich Luftpumpe, Flaschenhalter und  2 Latex LED-Leuchten dazu gekauft. In der Hektik (Ladenschluss) hab ich ne Klingel vergessen und auf den Fotos bemerkt, dass keine Reflektoren dran sind. Wie pingelig sind denn diesbezüglich die Kontrolleure? Im Dunkeln ohne Licht ist zumindest in Berlin nicht zu empfehlen, aber ohne Reflektoren? Gibts da was anderes, als diese orangenen Dinger? Denn die verliere ich fast täglich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja: Gibt es einen Preis/Leistungs-Killer in Sachen Fahrradcomputer? Will ungern ein Vermögen ausgeben, aber alles, was man so braucht, sollte er schon drin haben.

Wo ich schon gerade dabei bin und den Aufwand betrieben habe, mit meiner Handy-Cam ein ultraschlechtes Foto zu schießen: Hiermit vergnüge ich mich, wenn ich abends Filme oder Serien gucke beziehungsweise, wenn ich morgens zu faul bin, meinen Kram zum Joggen anzuziehen und/oder das Wetter mieserabel ist ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2011)

Reflektoren an ein Mountainbike, spinnen die Bullen in Berlin!? Wie sieht das denn aus...was soll`n denn die Leute denken 
Radcomputer kabelgebunden Radcomputer Elektronik

Bei nem Sigma machst du eigentlich nix verkehrt.
Außer bei manchen Kabellosen, die finde ich sind der letzte Mist

@Herbboy
Für die Kurbel gibt es...Kurbelabzieher
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k835/werkzeug-kurbel.html


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2011)

Das mit den Reflektoren kenne ich noch aus meiner Jugend. In Berlin weiß ich nur, dass es Stress gibt, wenn man keine Beleuchtung aka Lampen hat. Keine Ahnung, wie es bei Reflektoren aussieht. Im Zuge meiner persönlichen Sicherheit würde ich aber ein paar anbringen wollen, damit ich wenigstens im Seitenprofil etwas auffalle. Es gibt so Teile, die man längs an die Speichen steckt, aber keine Ahnung, wie sowas heißt.

Danke für den Tipp zu Sigma, der BC-1609 hat ja alles, was man sich vorstellen kann. Kleine Frage: Was brauche ich noch für Punkt "Aktuelle/Ø-Trittfrequenz (optional)". Trittfrequenz würde ich gerne noch haben, sofern das kein übermäßiges Gekabel voraussetzt.


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2011)

Hier gibts das komplette City Set
Reflektorenset inkl. Klingel
oder hier, die sind etwas schicker als das ätzende Orange
Reflexmarker
3M Scotchlite Speichensticks 36 St.

und hier noch für die Frequenz
Trittfrequenz-Sensor fr BC 1606L/1609


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab die Speichensticks drangemacht an mein Cube (beziehungsweise dranmachen müssen weils hier im Dorf und inner Stadt (Peine, Braunschweig, Hannover) regelmäßig den gehobenen Zeigefinger von unserem Freund und Helfer in silber-blau gab ). Da meckern die nicht, außer die sind so dreckig das man sie nichtmehr erahnen kann .
Nen Sigma hab ich auch, den 1009er wenn ich mich nicht irre. Der reicht eigentlich für mich aus.

Achso: Schickes Rad .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2011)

Oliver schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also doch das ZR Team 5.0.
Welche größe ist das jetzt? sieht echt niedlich aus  



> Ach ja: Gibt es einen Preis/Leistungs-Killer in Sachen Fahrradcomputer? Will ungern ein Vermögen ausgeben, aber alles, was man so braucht, sollte er schon drin haben.



Schau bei der nächsten Norma/Aldi/Lidl Aktion rein. für 6-7€ hast du fast alles was man braucht. 
aktuelle Geschw./ durchschnittliche Geschw./ Max. Geschw./ Fahrzeit/ Tages-KM/ Rad-1-KM/ Rad-2-KM/ Gesamt-KM/Temperatur........

Ich rate im übrigen von Kabellosen ab. Teils stören sogar LED-Lichter. 


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

Also, ich hab mir auch so Speichen-"Stäbe" als Reflektoren für die Räder gekauft - die sind zwar offiziell nicht zugelassen, aber bei ner Kontrolle sind die Polizisten hier eher froh, wenn man da überhaupt irgendwas hat. Die mecker auch nicht, wenn man Batterielichter hat und keine mit Dresden Dynamo. Allerdings würden mich auch "richtige" Reflektoren nicht stören. Was ich mich aber Frage: an den Clickpadalen sind ja keine Refletoren: gibt es da gut haltbare Aufkleber oder so was, vlt. auch für die Schuh-Ferse? Find ich eh seltsam, dass Radschuhe nicht einfach immer nen dünnen Reklektorstrang hinten drin haben... 

Wegen des Radcomputers: also, ich war verwundert, wie billig die inzwischen sind - da kriegst Du für 20€ welche, die fast alles können. Die von Sigma sind an sich immer ganz gut, da kann man auch oft Vorjahresmodelle sehr preiswert ergattern. Die Frage ist halt, was DU brauchst. Ist Trittfrequenz auch wichtig? Soll der kabellos sein? Soll Dir angezeigt werden, dass Du grad schneller/langsamer als Dein aktueler Schnitt fährtst? Brauchst Du so was wie Temperatur? Höhenmesser? Denn so was wie Zeit, Strecke und Durchschnitt der aktuellen Tour plus Uhrzeit plus Gesamtkilometer, seit der Computer in Betrieb ist, kann an sich jeder.


Wegen meines Kurbelsatz-Problems: das hat sich gelöst, ich hab nach langer Suche einen Onlineshop in Bonn gefunden (bike-discount.de) , der auch ein Ladenlokal und noch 4-Arm-Kettenblätter in groß für einen nicht-Wucherpreis hat - bin dann mal mit meinem alten Kettenblatt per Bahn hin, 40min von mir aus, um GANZ sicher auch ein passendes Kettenblatt zu bekommen, und hab jetzt für 17€ ein Shimano LX 44-Zahn Kettenblatt, anstatt (mit Werkzeug) mind. 80€ für ne Kurbelgarnitur auszugeben


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Mai 2011)

@ Oliver


Reflektoren sowas braucht man also in Berlin, ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen mir sowas ans Bike zu bauen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ Oliver
> 
> 
> Reflektoren sowas braucht man also in Berlin, ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen mir sowas ans Bike zu bauen


 Rechtlich brauchst Du die bundesweit. Und das macht auch Sinn, weil Du an der Seite keine Lichter hast -biste noch nie mal im Auto bei Nacht gefahren und hast nen querenden Radfahrer nur gesehen bzw. nicht erst auf den letzten Drücker gesehen, weil dessen Radreflektoren aufleuchten? Wenn ich manchmal so Meldungen lese, bei denen Radfahrer in der Dämmerung oder nachts beim Landstraße überqueren über den Haufen gefahren wurde, denk immer wieder, dass man die doch an sich wegen der Reflektoren hätte sehen müssen ^^ Und was ist denn so schlimm an den Reflektoren? Vermutlich noch ein Relikt aus Kleinkindertagen nach dem Motto "so was finden nur Kindergartenkinder toll"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2011)

woha diese orangenen dinger sehen aber auch derbe sch....lecht aus... ich fand die schon immer hässlich. hab sie aus jedem Rad gehauen. bei meinem letzten hab ich diese Silbernen streifen dran gehabt. bringen an einem MTB aber nur Mäßig viel. nach 4-5Wochen hab ich sie nicht mehr gesehen....


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2011)

> Was ich mich aber Frage: an den Clickpadalen sind ja keine Refletoren:  gibt es da gut haltbare Aufkleber oder so was, vlt. auch für die  Schuh-Ferse? Find ich eh seltsam, dass Radschuhe nicht einfach immer nen  dünnen Reklektorstrang hinten drin haben...


Ja es gibt natürlich auch Clicks mit Reflektor.
Das hier sind so ziemlich die günstigsten und auch leichtesten Clicks. Das Bild stimmt bloß nicht ganz, da ist in Wirklichkeit links und rechts ein Reflektor drauf
E-PM82-S
Mit Clickpedalen keilt man normalerweise volles Rohr durch den Wald, wozu soll da was reflektieren 
hängt nach der ersten Tour sowieso alles voller Dreck


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2011)

Die Geschichte mit den Reflektoren kenn ich noch aus meiner Jugendzeit, vor 10 Jahren im Saarland. In Berlin gibt es nur Stress, wenn man falsch rum auf dem Fahrradweg fährt, also auf der linken Seite der Straße mit 10 Spuren statt rechts nebendran auf dem Fahrradweg und wenn man kein Licht im Dunkeln dran hat. Alle "Betroffenen", die ich kenne, hatten Reflektoren, daher ka, obs da Stress gibt.

Aber wie gesagt, ich wilkl die Teile zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit dran haben, denn Fahrradfahrer werden bei der Vielzahl an Autos gerne übersehen. Die Klingel ist Pflicht, denn viele Fußgänger checken nicht, dass die rote Farbe auf dem Boden schon seinen Zweck erfüllt. Wenn ich dann wen umfahre, kann ich wenigstens sagen, ich hätte vorher geklingelt 

nichtraucher91: es ist ein niedliches 16 Zoll geworden - genau meine Größe. Super Handlich, passt perfekt! Hab mich fürs Team 5.0 wegen des Preises entschieden. Nach den ersten 50.000 km kann ich immer noch was anderes kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

4clocker schrieb:


> Ja es gibt natürlich auch Clicks mit Reflektor.
> Das hier sind so ziemlich die günstigsten und auch leichtesten Clicks. Das Bild stimmt bloß nicht ganz, da ist in Wirklichkeit links und rechts ein Reflektor drauf
> E-PM82-S


 o.k.m aber ich wollt mir jetzt deswegen nicht direkt neue kaufen  




> Mit Clickpedalen keilt man normalerweise volles Rohr durch den Wald, wozu soll da was reflektieren


 Für den Weg zum Wald und zurück nach Hause? ^^  Zudem wohn ich in Köln, da sind selbst bei "Mountainbiketouren" mind 50% meiner Strecke auf Straßen und Radwegen. Aber darum geht es eh nicht, denn so ne Tour macht man ja eh nicht bei Dunkelheit   Ich nutze das Rad aber ab und an auch nachts, um zu einem Kumpel zu fahren, der per öfftl. Verkehrsmitteln über ne Stunde weit weg wohnt, per Rad bei gemütlicher Fahrt nur 30min, oder auch im Herbst/Winter, um zu meinen Eltern zu fahren (5km), und da wird es halt teils schon um 16h so langsam düster, vor allem "dank" Winterzeit...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2011)

Oliver schrieb:


> Nach den ersten 50.000 km kann ich immer noch was anderes kaufen


 
Verschätz dich mal nicht, ich mach mit meinem Cube morgen seit Anfang Dezember die 4500km voll  ...


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2011)

Wow, 4500Km seit Dezember  das sind ja im Durchschnitt fast 30 KM am Tag...du bist verrückt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2011)

Oliver schrieb:


> Nach den ersten 50.000 km kann ich immer noch was anderes kaufen



also gibts nächstes Jahr ein neues Rad.
Wollen wir schon einmal anfangen zu suchen? xD


----------



## pixelflair (19. Mai 2011)

4clocker schrieb:


> Wow, 4500Km seit Dezember  das sind ja im Durchschnitt fast 30 KM am Tag...du bist verrückt


 
aber auch nur weil winter war!!! 

ich denke jetzt im sommer legt er im Schnitt 100km zurück xD


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage zum Schaltzugwechsel und (hintere) Schaltung einstellen: wie mach ich das am besten? Stell ich die Schaltung bezüglich des Spiels nach innen/außen lieber schon ein, bevor der neue Schaltzug gespannt ist? Oder MUSS der Schaltzug dafür sogar lieber schon fest dran sein? Und wie mach ich den dann am besten fest, also welchen Gang stell ich am Schalthebel ein, und zieh ich so fest es geht am Kabel, oder nicht? Muss ich den Arm der Schaltung in einer bestimmten Stellung halten oder nicht?


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also gibts nächstes Jahr ein neues Rad.
> Wollen wir schon einmal anfangen zu suchen? xD


 
Hab an die 100 km schon hinter mir, geht echt schnell, wenn man sich hauptsächlich damit fortbewegt und bei dem schönen Wetter nach der Arbeit noch unterwegs ist 

Ok, also neues Bike: Es muss toller sein als das Alte und schnell  

Nenene, das Team 5.0 muss noch ne Weile halten. In der Zwischenzeit gibts vielleicht ein Rennrad, wer weiß. Aber die 7-Meilenstiefel haben in Sachen Sportgerät nun Vorrang, da die schon zu lange auf der Liste stehen


----------



## 4clocker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich würde beim Schaltzugwechsel vorn in die Mitte und hinten aus kleinste schalten. Dann den alten Bowdenzug raus, den neuen rein und mich dann langsam ran fummeln.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Mai 2011)

*BRAUCHE ENTSCHEIDUNGSHILFE!
Urban Bikes
oder 
konaworld
HHHHHHIIIIILLLLLLFFFFFEEEEEE!*


----------



## 4clocker (20. Mai 2011)

Was sind denn das für (nicht gerade Hübsche) Bikes?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2011)

Dieses konaworld ist doch so ein Rad nach dem Bahnrad-Prinzip, also ohne Bremshebel, sondern man bremst per "nicht weitertreten" und harten Gegenhalten der Pedale? Diese Teile sind doch AFAIK gar nicht mehr erlaubt (und das durchaus zurecht), oder? ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Mai 2011)

hääääääääääääääääääääääääääää?! beide haben VR und HR Bremsen, Gänge und Freilauf -> also nichts mit Starrer Nabe und "gegentretten"


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2011)

Ich Depp: hab natürlich nur nach Brems-Armen und nicht nach Scheibenbremsen geschaut...  


Also, ich persönlich finde das eine Urbanbike in Weiß schicker. Rein technisch kann ich da aber nix zu sagen. Hätte aber hier in Köln Schiss, ein Rad mit Scheibenbremsen draußen stehen zu lassen => sieht dann "teurer" aus...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Mai 2011)

ich lasse mein C'dale mitten inner Nacht irgendwo stehen vor einer Haustür stehen... da mache ich mir kaum noch sorgen....


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2011)

<==  *druckt sich grad ein Bahntickel nach Magdeburg aus*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Mai 2011)

naja so klein ist MD nun auch nicht. und angeschlossen ist es auch immer mit meinem Bordo 90


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2011)

Mein Cube ist auch immernoch da obwohl es Nachts auch schonmal draußen stand wärend ich auf ner Party war .


----------



## Xion4 (21. Mai 2011)

So eine Kleinstadt wie Schleswig hat also auch noch seine Vorteile  Wobei ich zugebe, ich lasse sie eigentlich nicht unabgeschlossen irgendwo stehen wenn es nicht mehr in Sichtweite ist.
 Auch in Bezug auf die Reflektordiskussion ist die Stadt klasse, es intressiert hier niemanden  Wobei ich am Crossbike hält Mäntel mit Reflektorstreifen habe, dazu halt weiße Felgen und im Regelfall ne weiße Jacke. Mit dem Cube siehst da schon dunkler aus, darnichts was reflektiert dran  

Aber ich bin auch der, der für die Autofahrer mitdenkt, und an jeder Kreuzung sofern keine Ampel vorhanden ist, den Autofahrern die Vorfahrt gewähre. Und so wie die Kollegen hinterm Steuer unterwegs träumen, könnte ich auch als grelles weißes leuchtendes Ufo hier durch die Stadt fhren und dennoch mindestens 1 x die Woche auf Vollkontakt gehen.

Und noch ein Tipp, ein stetiger Wechsel der Sattelstütze von einem Rad zum anderen ist teurer als gleich 2 zu kaufen. Hab meine schön Ritchey WCS 400mm Wet White Stütze so ziemlich gekillt. 
Nun 2 bestellt, eine weiße fürs braun weiße Crossbike (dazu noch nen braunn Sattel) und eine in wet Red fürs LTD Pro  Und die sogar sehr günstig geschossen. Nun noch mal schauen ob ich passenderweise das Ding hier noch an mein Crossbike setzen kann

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ritchey-Lenker-W...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c53c91703

Muss ja auch noch ein wenig nach was aussehen 

Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich braune Griffe herbekommen kann?

Zur Veranschaulichung das Bike:

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Scott-Sportster-P2-Brown-Silver-Copper-2010_detail_8418.html?utm_source=googleBase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleBaseDE&campaign=googleBaseDE/Scott%20Sportster%20P2%20Brown%20/%20Silver%20/%20Copper%202010

Soll ein wneig aufgewertet werden, nach und nach werden wohl auch noch Gabel, ober starr oder luftgefedert muss ich mal schauen, Pedale, Bremsanlage und Teile der Schaltung verändert werden...

Und wenn jemand mir dann noch ein Tipp für gute günstige Klickpedalen geben kann, plus Erfahrungswerte für passende Schuhe dann gehts langsam vorran


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab diese Klickpedale: https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...al-PD-M520-schwarz____11372_11546__11535.html

Hab aber keine Ahnung, was Du jetzt unter "gut" verstehst, und/oder was jetzt der UNterschied zu Padelen für 50 oder gar 100€ sein soll (außer vlt. das Gewicht). Ich hab jedenfalls keine Probleme beim Ein/Ausstieg, und die sitzen auch fest genug - das kann man ja auch einstellen, wie fest oder locker die sitzen sollen. Ich hatte vorher welche von Ritchey, die DAMALS teurer waren. Schuhe passen dazu an sich alle, das Shimano-System ist ja Standard. Die "Haken" sind bei den Padalen ja dabei, es ist also egal, welche Schuhe man da genau nimmt. Bei den Schuhen sind nur die Unterlegscheiben drin, um die Haken dort reinzuschrauben.

Die Pedale hier wären auch ein recht gutes Angebot: https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...-MTB-Pedal-PD-M540____11370_11546__11535.html

Oder brauchst Du zusätzlich noch eine "normale" Fläche für normale Schuhe?

Bei Schuhen hätt ich mir fast die hier geholt: https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Beklei...-SH-M161-MTB-Schuh____59515_11663__11679.html  hab dann aber als Restposten genau in meiner Größe für 60€ den M086 genommen http://www.primal.ch/images/produktbilder/shimano_SH-M086.gif 



@Diebstahl von Rädern: ein MTB wurd mir aus der Garage raus gestohlen, als das elektrische Garagentor (7 Stellplätze in Mehrfamilienhaus) defekt war und man es per Hand öffnen konnte. Ein weiteres MTB wurde mir geklaut, als ich auf einem Grillplatz auf einer größeren halbkommerziellen Grillparty war (ca. 300 Leute, 20 DM Freibier+Essen). Dort wurden gleich ein Dutzend Räder inkl. meinem geklaut, die an einem Weidezaun an die Zaunlatten/pfosten festgekettet waren: die Diebe haben den Zaun aus dem Boden gerissen, die Schlösser dann nach unten rausgeführt und die Räder samt Schlössern in einen WV Bus geladen, das ganze keine 50m weg vom Grillplatz - das war SO dreist, dass niemand einen Diebstahl vermutete... Fast schlimmer als der Diebstahl (das Rad wurde von der Versicherung ersetzt) war der Nachhauseweg: ich bin 2 Std gelaufen, bis ich endlich an einer Haltestelle war, an der auch Sonntags "schon" um 6h der erste Bus fährt... da hab ich dann noch ne Stunde gewartet und bin nochmal ne Stunde mit 3 mal umsteigen nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## buzty (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal eine kurze Frage. Musste gestern meinen Umwerfer neu einstellen, der hatte sich irgendwie mit der Zeit verstellt (SLX - zum ersten Mal an den Schalt-Einstellungen selbst rumgespielt. Ging auch erstaunlich locker von der Hand, auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt kann ich ohne Mucken von 1-10 durchschalten, auf Mitte läuft die Kette schön grade durch . Nur extremste Sachen (kleines Kettenblatt und die 3 kleinsten Ritzel bzw. größtes Kettenblatt und die 2 größten Ritzel) schleifen etwas am Umerfer. Sind ja eh Einstellungen die man so nie fährt oder fahren sollte, aber das lässt sich auch nicht änder, der Umwerfer kann sich ja nicht in Luft auflösen, oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Mai 2011)

jup ist richtig! bei den extremen Übersetzungen läuft das nur so.

ach und neben bei... mein mein neues Rad 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2011)

@buzty: was genau hast Du denn gemacht? Schraube gelöst und den Umwerfer richtig neu ausgerichtet, also von oben gesehen parallel zum Kettenblatt und von der Seite gesehen ca 2-3mm über dem Kettenblatt? Oder Hast Du das Kabel angepasst? Oder beides? Steh grad selber vor dem Problem, da mal was machen zu müssen 



@Nichtraucher: smokin' hot


----------



## buzty (28. Mai 2011)

@Herbboy: Ne das Kabel hab ich so gelassen, das passte vorher, also sollte es auch jetzt passen dachte ich mir. Hab erstmal ein bisschen mit den beiden Stellschrauben rumgespielt um genau rauszufinden, welche wofür ist. dann auf kleinstes Kettenblatt und größtes Ritzel und so lang gefriemelt, bis innen zur Kette ein guter mm Platz war, das gleiche Spiel dann außen mit größtem Kettenblatt und kleinstem Ritzel. Danach dann nochmal auf Mitte/Mitte geschaltet und geguckt, dass die Kette grade läuft und ziemlich Mittig steht, passte eigentlich auf Anhieb sehr gut. Zum Schluss nurnoch vorne ein wenigmit dem Einsteller am Schalthebel gespielt, bis die Spannung auf dem Zug wieder passte. Wie gesagt, das erste mal und ich bin recht zufrieden (Man kann da bestimmt noch irgendwie 5% mehr Präzision rausholen aber die Schaltung läuft einwandfrei). 

@nichtraucher91: Danke  Und ein sehrsehr schönes Bike hast du da! *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1100-nichtraucher91.html*


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeits allesamt,

mal so zur Info, wie säubert ihr eure Scheiben? Legt ihr in Terpentin oder habt ihr ein Geheimtipp für mich?
Meine Scheiben ham leider bissel WD40 abbekommen, und hätte gern nen Rat, wie mans am besten wieder hinbekommt.
Danke im voraus.

mfg Snef


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2011)

Mein Händler hat mir neulich irgendein Spray draufgesprüht und mitm Lappen drübergewischt. Sieht aus wie neu. War was Entfetter-mäßiges.

Aber was macht man mit WD40 an nem Bike ? Doch nicht etwa Kettefetten ?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2011)

Meine Bremsscheibe hab´ ich einfach mit fettlösendem Isopropylalkohol (Isopropanol) und ´nem sauberen Lappen abgeputzt, das hat sämtlichen Öl/Fett-Schmier glöst. 
Das Zeug bekam ich im Baumarkt. Zur Not kann man auch ´nen kräftigen Haushaltsreiniger mit Fettlöser oder sogar Spüli nehmen; Terpentin od. Benzin geht auch, wie eigtl. 
alles was Fett und Öl löst und sich danach leicht abwaschen bzw. entfernen läßt oder von selbst verdunstet.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2011)

Also kann ich auch Terpentinersatz von Faust nehmen?
Und wie lange sollten die Bremsscheiben drin liegen?

@ nfsgame: Warum nicht? nehme ich immer um Ketten und andere bewegliche Teile zu schmieren.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2011)

Denke schon; - nicht allzu lange; - platt gesagt: bis es ab ist. 
Du kannst sie nach ein paar Minuten mit einem sauberen Lappen/Tuch oder Zewa abwischen und nachgucken, indem du die Scheibe schräg zum Licht hälst und siehst ob noch etwas schmierig schimmert und dann fährst du halt mal mit ´nem trockenen/sauberen Finger drüber und dann merkst du das schon und wäscht sie halt nochmal, sollte noch was darauf sein.

Sollte das Öl hartnäckig sein, schnapp dir einen sauberen Lappen, den du ausreichend mit dem Terpentinersatz tränkst und putz/reib´ die Scheibe damit sauber. 
Du mußt nur etwas zügig arbeiten, da Terpentin(-ersatz), Isopropanol u.ä. sich schnell verflüchtigt bzw. verdunstet.

Danach nimmst du einen anderen trockenen u. sauberen Lappen u. wischt sie trocken.
Für so etwas ist es auch immer gut einen Erstzkannister Benzin in Keller oder Garage zu haben, aber sowas gilt heutzutage schon als "Wertanlage" *g*(Spritpreise).

Auch schmierig verdreckte ältere Teile, auch mit Rostansatz; oder wo sich ein Gelenk oder eine Welle nicht mehr dreht/bewegt, kann man zB. über Nacht oder länger wenn nötig in Benzin 
einlegen. Das machen auch Auto- u. Motorradschrauber u. Maschinenschlosser auf die Tour. Gutes Gelingen - Greetz -


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2011)

Super, vielen dank.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Mai 2011)

Nichts zu danken Kollege , - poste mal, ob es gelungen ist. - Greetz -


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2011)

Moin,

so, ich hab gestern Früh mal geputzt, die Scheiben glänzen, als wären die wie neu. Da war derbst viel Schmiere und Fett drauf. Aber das Problem ist, das die Beläge hinüber sind. Die haben sich voll gesaugt. Heute fahr ich zum Händler in die Werkstatt und lass mir neue Beläge draufziehen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2011)

Ausbauen und abschleifen mit Sandpapier. Funktioniert wunderbar solange die noch nicht rissig sind.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Das macht Little John Bikes^^. 
So wie's aussieht war doch mehr schaden, als eigentlich zu sehen war. Die komplette Bremsanlage muss ausgewechselt werden. Am Montag darf ich mein Bike abholen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Morgen, - hab´ grade deinen neuen Post gesehen; - was ist denn da Sache; - kam das Öl auf der Bremsscheibe etwa von der Bremse selber; aus der Druckleitung?


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen NeverSeenBytes,

nicht von der Bremse, wo ich mit WD40 hantierte ist davon ein wenig was auf die Scheiben sowie auf die Beläge gekommen. 
Man kann sagen, ich hab mich ein bischen schusselig angestellt.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Oh Mann, das is´ natürlich echt Pech(ist mir vor Jahren bei einem Renault ähnlich passiert); - und deshalb jetzt d. komplett Austausch? Doch wohl nicht, - ein anderer versteckter Schaden?
OT - Warum nennst du dich Bautz´nerSnef - gab´s da mal einen Druckkfehler i.d. Werbung/Aufschfrift bei Bautzener Senf?


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

So kann mans sagen, ich hab mit WD40 die Schaltung schmieren wollen, das Bike stand draußen und es war windig. Ein Windstoß sorgte dafür das dass gesprühte alles in die Richtung der Bremsen ging. Da ich durch die Arbeit kaum zeit habe, kams dazu das Beläge und Bremshalterung in sich vereint wurden. Ich fahr täglich und hab bissel zu viel kraft. Dadurch entstand das Problem, das die Beläge nicht mehr auszuwechseln waren. Die Ritzel sind alle Runter, vorne sowie auch hinten, dann muss noch gewuchtet werden. Kette muss schon zum dritten mal getauscht werden (HG70!). Bin zur zeit 140€ was ich berappen muss.

@ OT: Ich hab mich damals bei der Anmeldung verschrieben, da ich ein Bautzner Bier zu viel intus hatte.


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2011)

Dann schreib doch mal PCGH_Stephan an und ändere ihn. Scheinbar bist du ja wieder nüchtern.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Ach, das passt scho. Ich find den Schreibfehler eigentlich ganz lustig. Man(n) gewöhnt sich an alles.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

@ BautznerSnef


> @ OT: Ich hab mich damals bei der Anmeldung verschrieben, da ich ein Bautzner Bier zu viel intus hatte.


 So sind schon Legenden endstanden. PS: Mit 140€ für deine Reparatur biste aber doch noch im humanen Bereich, oder?

Vielleicht hast du/jemand einen Tipp für mich. Folgende Situation: ich habe ein Cannondale F800 Hardtail u. das auf "Trekking-Betrieb" umgebaut aufgrund einer Rückenverletzung 
bzw. der Probleme daraus. Das Rad hat vorne eine Fatty Ultra-Gabel und unterm Sattel eine Dämpferstütze, mit der ich nicht so zufrieden bin. 
@ All - Kennt jemand eine gute gedämpfte Sattelstütze zum Nachrüsten, die man sich mal näher angucken sollte (Körpergew. 90 Kg)?


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn du wüßtest !
Wichtig ist die Haltung! Den Sitz so tief wie möglich einstellen den Lenker so hoch wie möglich (bis zur Markierung). Hast du auch den Sattel getauscht?
140€ sind voll inordnung, hätte eigentlich viel mehr zahlen müssen. 

Cane Creek Thudbuster LT

Fahrradsattelstützen Test


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Danke schonmal @BautznerSnef (der Nickname hat schon was; - manche Schnösel heißen Robin Hood; - oder von Guttenberg - was sind denn das für Nicknames?)
Danke f. die Links, - dem wird nachgegangen! 
Edit - ja genau - Parallelogramm-Sattelstützen, in die Richtung will ich/wurde mir zuletzt empfohlen. 

Der Lenker ist dieser  *** bei Humpert - der Name für Fahrradteile, Rohrbearbeitung, Oberflächenveredelung, Lohngalvanik![/URL], 
welchen ich an einem 45-Grad Lenkervorbau habe. Der Sattel ist ein sportlicher Terry-Trekkingsattel (hab´d. Bez. nicht parat) und entspr. meiner Beinlänge auf "normaler" Höhe. 
Das ist auch OK, denn so habe ich den Oberkörper in einer Neigung/Position, in der ich lange schmerzfrei fahren kann. Die mangelnde Dämpfung hinten ist das Problem, weniger der Sattel,
welcher gut ist aber wg. Verschleiß auch bald gewechselt wird. - Greetz -


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Bitte.
Schau dir mal den Sattel an: Point Vario Comfort (leider ohne Gelpolsterung, die du brauchst) mit Gel: Sportourer Garda Genuine Gel

Fahrradsättel Test

Kaufberatung Fahrradsattel

Achte darauf das Dämpfüng und Sattel aufeinander abgestimmt sind!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Nochmals danke; - der Sportourer Garda Genuine Gel ist schon mal notiert und die anderen Links, bes. die SQlab-Seite auch sehr hilfreich.


> Achte darauf das Dämpfüng und Sattel aufeinander abgestimmt sind!


Das ist es worum es mir geht. Die jetzige Federstütze ist erst zu hart und dann eine 4tel Drehung an der Einstellschraube bereits zu weich, insgesamt auch für mein Gewicht 
eine Nummer zu schwach; - ich kann die Stütze nicht vernünftig auf den Sattel abstimmen.
PS - werde jetzt mit dem Rad ´ne Runde zur Stammtanke fahren und ein Survival-Kit holen: 1x neue PCGH, 3x Marlboro und 6 Brötchen *g*.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Das ist dann echte Millimeter arbeit, probieren. Mehr kann da nicht machen.
Kannst du mehr zu deiner Rückenverletzung schreiben? Evt. fällt mir ja noch was ein.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Bei meiner Rückengeschichte handelt es sich um LW4 u. LW5, welche bei einem Sportunfall vor über 20 J. angebrochen wurden, dies aber damals nicht richtig, - also als Fraktur 
erkannt u. behanndelt wurde. Jetzt habe ich 2 unregelmäßig verformte u. vergrößerte Wirbel, die zusammengewachsen sind, da die Bandscheibe dazwischen quasi nicht mehr existiert 
u. verknöchert sowie nur noch ca. 2mm stark ist. 
Verschiedene Nerven, u.a. der berühmte Ischias sind "abgeklemmt" und dadurch entzündet, was zu sporadisch auftretenden Funktionsausfällen d. rechten Beines führt.  

Die BS unterhalb der LW4/LW5 ist ebenfalls stark angegriffen. Z.Z. warte ich auf die Kostenübernahme meiner Krankenkasse f. eine OP in einer Wirbelsäulenklinik (Werner Wicker-Kliniken). Ordentlich verschlimmert ist die Sache seit ca. 3 Jahren, als ich einem Bekannten in seinem privaten Tierheim half: - Stall ausmisten, 14 Pferde, 3 Galloway-Rinder u. 
22 Ziegen.
Danach bin ich mit einer Traglast auf d. Schulter gestürzt, weil d. rechte Bein plötzlich versagte und konnte 4 Monate nicht laufen. Knie abwärts war rechtsseitig alles taub und funktionslos.
Nach mehreren Behandlungen/Krankenhaus ist das zu ca. 80% behoben, führt aber immer wieder zu Ausfällen und; - na ja, - ich kann besser Radfahren, als 3 Km zu Fuß gehen.
So, - lange Geschichte; - ich hoffe es nervt keinen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Du solltest Fahrrad fahren vermeiden, besser wird's dadurch auf keinen Fall.
Wie sieht die Knochendichte aus?
Solange da nix operiert wird, vermeide körperliche Anstrengungen.
Wenn da nicht bald was gemacht wird, kann das es passieren das dein Bein wieder gelähmt wird.
Wie groß bist du? weißt du ungefähr was du wiegst? und dein alter nicht vergessen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Knochendichte, muskulärer Zustand, Bänder usw. sind gemessen am Gesundheitsproblem weit überdurchschnittlich gut. Ich bin jetzt fast 53 und habe seit dem 15 Lebensjahr 
Sport gemacht, nur eben in den letzten Jahren wenig, stark eingeschränkt und unterbrochen von häufigen Phasen, in denen ich mich wg. zu starker Schmerzen und der neural 
bedingten Funktionsausfälle nicht bewegen konnte und in Behandlung war. 

Meine Größe ist 1,79m (knapp 2 cm weniger als vor 10 Jahren), bei einem Gewicht von zZ. 90 Kg (Digitalwaage v. 3 Tagen), also ca. 12-14 Kg Übergewicht gegenüber dem 
Gew. ca. bis zum 46 LJ.. 

Zum Fahrradfahren ist mir von Orthopäden als auch Neurologen geraten worden, - aber halt unter den Prämissen: guter Sattel, gute Federung, richtige Sitzposition. 
Meine tägliche Erfahrung ist folgende:  erster Test -> bekomme ich das Bein über den Rahmen/Sattel; sprich - kann ich aufsteigen, dann fahre ich auch. Das Radfahren 
auf einem Ergometer war auch Bestandteil von fachärztlichen Untersuchungen. 
Nach dem Radfahren habe ich jedes Mal eine Besserung zu verzeichnen; d.h. die Schmerzen reduzieren sich u. meine Beweglichkeit wird verbessert.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Dann ist Fahrrad fahren sozusagen dein Heilmittel. 
Wie lange kannst du fahren bis sich schmerzen bemerkbar machen?
Wenn eine Besserung zu verzeichnen ist, dann würde ich dir empfehlen Täglich 2-3 mal mit Fahrrad zu fahren. Am besten Früh Mittag und Abend.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, es ist mein primäres Heilmittel, das stimmt . 





> Wie lange kannst du fahren bis sich schmerzen bemerkbar machen?


 An besseren Tagen durchaus 2-3 Stunden; auch hier u. da noch länger. Wenn die Schmerzen stärker sind, fahre ich zw. 45-60 Minuten. Medikamente nehme ich nur abends, um eine möglichst gute nächtliche Erholung d. das Liegen zu erreichen. 
3 mal tägl. zu fahren schaffe ich nicht, weil ich meistens ab dem Mittag/frühen Nachmittag zu kaputt bin und mich dann für 2 Std. hinlege. Abends steige ich dann noch auf´s Rad.
Was hier für alte invalide Säcke rumtoben, - wa?
Edit - BautznerSnef - bist du Arzt oder Physiotherapeut?


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Bei stärkeren Schmerzen solltest du vermeiden Fahrrad zu fahren. Und stattdessen in die Sauna gehen.
Was nimmst du für Medikamente?
Schon mal anabol-loges intens probiert?
Man(n) ist erst ein alter Sack wenn das 80. Jahr erreicht ist. Ein alter knacker dagegen peilt die 70. an


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich wirklich starke Schmerzen habe, dann geht das auch mit starker Bewegungseinschränkung einher und das Radfahren ist dann sowieso ausgeschlossen. Ausserdem muß ich dann 
Medikamente einnehmen und würde mich davon beeinträchtigt u. mit dusseligem Kopf nie auf`s Rad oder an´s Steuer setzen.
An Medikamenten hab´ ich bisher Artotec Forte und hier und da Tilidin genommen. Das Artotec wurde vom Markt genommen u. ich nehme übergangsweise Voltaren Dolo Extra; was in Zukunft 
verschrieben wird, stellt sich in den nächsten Tagen heraus -> ein weiteres Ärzte-Round Up steht bevor.
Das anabol-loges intens kenne ich nicht, was ist das genau? Wer nur die 70 anpeilt, leidet jetzt schon unter mangelnder Kreativität.
Alte Männer sind gefährlich, denn sie haben nicht viel zu verlieren---


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Anabol-loges Intens ist nix anderes als Magnesium. 

Heißt das nicht Formulierungsfehler?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2011)

Mineralstoff-Ergänzungsmittel nehme ich auch.  





> Heißt das nicht Formulierungsfehler?


Rischtisch,- kleine Selbstveräppelung; den meisten Nachtswächtern fällt sowas 
garnich´ auf. Bist du Physiotherapeut, Sporttrainer/lehrer oder Ähnliches? Übrigens - schönen Vatertag noch!


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bin Bestatter. Bei mir wär's dann Männertag 
Auch von mir nen schönen Vatertag / Männertag.

€dit: *Ergonomie: Vermessung vom Profi aber wo?* (9/2008)
1 Seiten | 2.6 MB | Kostenlos


----------



## 4clocker (8. Juni 2011)

Ich schneide mal ein neues Thema an *Fahrrad Schläuche*

Hab mir gestern zwei Nobby Nics bestellt und dazu je zweimal den Schwalbe SV14 Extra Light und den Schwalbe XX-Light.
Dazu wollte ich mal hören ob jemand schonmal gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Schläuchen gemacht hat und was alles empfehlenswert ist.
Evtl der Conti Supersonic?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2011)

Ich nehm immer die günstigen aus der "Grabbelkiste" vom Händler. Haben keine Beschriftung, hält aber genauso . Die Contiteile waren "OEM" auf meinem alten Stevens drauf, da is mit bei einem mal das Ventil abgerissen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn wir schon mal bei Schläuchen sind, welche sind die besten? 
Ich will mir demnächst die Racing Ralphs 26x2.4 holen, ich muss mich aber noch erkundigen ob die nicht zu breit sind. (Specialized P2)
Und dazu passende Schläuche, am besten die besten^^.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2011)

Es gibt nicht "die besten", das hängt eben sehr davon ab, was Du machen willst, auf welchem Untergrund Du fährst und wie es mit Deinem Budget aussieht. Es hängt erstmal sowieso noch davon ab, ob Du eher in lockerem, festen, matschigen, trocken, hartem, weichen Boden usw. fährst, und auch dann ist die Frage: kannst Du es Dir vom Geld und vom Aufwand her leisten, je nach dem, welche Tour Du vorhast, einen anderen Reifen aufzuziehen? Würdest Du es in Kauf nehmen, dass ein "Renn"Reifen gefühlte 20% mehr Grip hat, dafür aber dann nur 2-3 Touren hält anstatt 6-12 Monate UND auch noch das doppelte kostet von einem "Allrounder", der dafür dann halt weniger Grip hat?

zB bei mir isses so: fürs Gelände könnte ich dafür besonders gut geeignete Reifen nehmen, aber allein der Weg bis ins Gelände würde eine Weile auf Asphalt bedeuten, was für reine Geländereifen einen schnelleren Verschleiss bedeutet. Und wenn ich mal nicht ins Gelände will, sondern bewusst eine Tour auf befestigten Wegen fahren will, müsste ich theoretisch dann extra die Reifen wechseln... da kauf ich dann ehrlich gesagt lieber Reifen, die im Gelände nicht ganz sogut sind, aber dafür auch lang genug halten und auf allen Belägen "o.k" sind. Ach ja: vor allem das "lange halten" ist mir wichtig - ich kann und will nicht alle 2-3 Monate 40-50€ für neue Reifen ausgeben... 


Da musst Du also Deinen eigenen Mix finden, je nach dem, was Dir wie wichtig ist: Preis, Preis-Leistung, Haltbarkeit, Untergrundeignung...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juni 2011)

also auf meinem MTB fahre ich jetzt seit 8k Km hutchinson iguana. Auf dem HR ist noch etwa die Hälfte an Profil vorhanden. VR kaum Abrieb. im gelände hab ich recht guten Grip und auf der Straße mäßigen Abrieb. und wenn ich befdenke dass so ein Reifen grade mal 20€ kostet lach ich mir ins Hemd wenn ich mal das HR auf Asphalt durch die Kurve driften lasse 
Auf meinem CR fahre ich Kojak's. Die fahre ich noch nicht als solange, aber mit 6bar gehen ie ab wie Schmidt's Katze! 

was die schläuche ageht ache ich drauf, dass ich nicht die "super über mega ultimativ voll-krassen light" Versionen nehme. Die sind wesentlich anfälliger für evtl auftretende Löcher. 

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

ich fahre fast nur Straße. Zu 95% und der Rest sind abkürzungen durch Gelände. Das Budget spielt nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Aber aller paar Monate Reifenwechseln muss nicht sein, lange Haltbarkeit ist mir wichtig. Ich hab ja derzeit noch Einsteiger Allrounder Mäntel von Specialized drauf, die im August 2 Jahre alt werden, danach kommen neue. Sind die Racing Ralph überhaupt Allrounder? Ich habs se nur ausgewählt weil die von allem was haben, und der Pannenschutz mir ins Auge gefallen ist.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2011)

Die Racing Ralph verschleißen meiner Erfahrung nach viel zu schnell, gerade auf der Straße und falls man mal in den Wald fährt mangelt es recht schnell an Traktion... Von den eher mittelmäßigen Regeneigentschaften ganz abgesehen....

Conti Race King müssten eigentlich günstiger sein und den gleichen Zweck erfüllen... mit besseren Ergebnissen. Ich selber fahre die Mountain King (auch täglich durch die Stadt) und sowohl in Bezug auf Grip als auch auf Rolleigenschaften ziehen sie meiner Meinung nach die Racing Ralph locker über den Tisch.
Die Race King als Supersonic sollten für den "Allround" Einsatz vermutlich die beste Wahl sein.

Schlauchtechnisch nehme ich auch einfach die die mir der Fahrradhändler für kleines Geld gibt... dürften letztes mal welche von Kona gewesen sein, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...

Gruß,
Las_Bushus


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

Gut, die Racing Ralph sind raus. Habe jetzt mal nach All Terrain Reifen von Schwalbe gesucht (Für mich kommt nur Schwalbe infrage^^).
Schwalbe Black Jack und Schwalbe sv13 sind jetzt im Warenkorb.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2011)

Darf ich fragen warum nur Schwalbe in Frage kommt? Auf den Conti steht (ich bin mir ganz sicher ob Hand-)Made in Germany... das fällt also als Grund raus...
Meine Erfahrung mit den Schwalbe Reifen ist eigentlich die gewesen, dass sie bei Regen alle nicht wirklich toll sind (falls es hier Gegenbeispiele gibt, mich bitte Berichtigen)... Und ich hab doch schon ein paar Reifen genutzt (vom Big Apple, Marathon über Fat Albert, Nobby Nic bis zum Racing Ralph alleine von Schwalbe)....


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich schon die Schläuche von Schwalbe hole, kann ich auch die Mäntel von Schwalbe holen. Die sind ja nicht umsonst Marktführer. 
Die Contis verschleißen schneller, was man so hört.
Ich weiß bloß das die Nobby Nics nur eine begrenzte Nasshaftung haben. Und die Racing Ralphs sind auf Nässe empfindlich.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo, von Schwalbe hatte ich das Vorgängermodell des Black Jack und danach zuletzt den Racing Ralph. Habe mit dem R.Ralph auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß der sich auf Asphalt 
sehr schnell abnutzt und bei Nässe nicht so doll ist. 
Die Black Jack rollten immer gut auf der Straße, da sie sowas wie einen Mittelsteg haben und hielten erheblich länger obwohl sie nur die Hälfte eines R.Ralph kosteten. 
Zur Zeit habe ich vorne einen Schwalbe Hurricane und hinten den Schwalbe Smart Sam.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

Dann tendiere ich zwischen Black Jack und Fat albert (front, rear).


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2011)

Den Black Jack kenne ich als ziemlich laufruhig, der dürfte f. vorne gut geeignet sein. Welche Abmessung (wie dick) willst du nehmen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

26x2.25 sollte es mindestends sein.  Am besten wären mir 26x2.4er
Ich hab mal ein Auge auf Maxxis Ardent und Continental X-King geworfen. 
Und die sollen darauf \/


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habe vorne (Hurricane) 1.9" und hinten 2.25" (Smart Sam), - da kommt so´n bischen Chopperfeeling auf ; - die Harley des (ganz) kleinen Mannes. 
Kriegst du 2.4er hinten in die Gabel gut rein? Der Racing Ralph, den ich bis vor 2 Wochen hatte, war mit 2.5 schon echt kriminell.
Die beiden - Ardent und X-King werd´ ich mir mal angucken, weiß so nich´ welche das sind.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab die Specialized Resolution 2.1 (54-559) drauf, nach oben und seiten sind locker noch nen cm Platz. Sollte ohne Probleme reinpassen.
Ich hab mich nun entschieden, es kommen die Continental X-King 2.4 drauf. Da diese gute Allrounder sind.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2011)

Welche Variante willst du nehmen, - da gibt´s ja SuperSonic, Protection usw. - da sind die aufgeführt:  Continental Fahrrad -XKing - Das Allroundgenie!
Ein Appetit-Anreger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkfNfurt1os


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

Ich nehm die 0100374. Reicht vollkommen. Das Video ist echt n1!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2011)

Also, wenn Du 95% Asphalt fährst, versteh ich nicht ganz, warum so breite Reifen willst ^^  Ich selber hab die Schwalbe Black Shark SX, die sind super für Asphalt und haben auch genug Profil für Gelände, halten auch sehr lange. Die sehen rein optisch auch so ähnlich aus wie die XKing von COntinental.

Klar: wenn dann einer neben mir den Hügel hochfährt mit 20% Steigung und "Trampelpfad"-artig, dann kann es halt sein, dass ich dort mit dem Reifen rutsche, wo einer mit einem "Rascing"-Reifen (bei MTB bedeutet Racing an sich immer, dass der sehr weich und für NICHT allzuharten Untergrund ie Asphalt gedacht ist) nicht rutscht - dafür bin ich damit aber überall, wo es nicht zu steil und/oder "locker" ist, viel besser unterwegs.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

Weil bei 2.4er einfach auf jedem Terrain mehr Grip ist.  
Und der Weg zur Arbeit besteht zu 70% Straße und 30% Grünanlage mit Hügeln. Optimal


----------



## 4clocker (9. Juni 2011)

> Also, wenn Du 95% Asphalt fährst, versteh ich nicht ganz, warum so breite Reifen willst


Ohne Mist, bei 95% Asphalt muss der schwerste Reifen mit ordentlich dickem Profil und haiden Rollwiederstand drauf 
Naja gut, damit hat man auf kurzer Strecke einen maximalen Trainingseffekt. So nach dem Minimalprinzip  
Dann wäre aber ein Fat Albert in 2.4 zu empfehlen, der Bremst richtig.
Wenn ich hauptsächlich Straße fahre und nur ab und zu mal ins Gemüse, dann würde ich einen Schwalbe Furious Fred nehmen, der wiegt auch fast nur 1/3 vom Black Jack



> Weil bei 2.4er einfach auf jedem Terrain mehr Grip ist.
> Und der Weg zur Arbeit besteht zu 70% Straße und 30% Grünanlage mit Hügeln. Optimal


2.4 hat aber auch mehr Rollwiederstand und mehr Gewicht. Wozu brauchst du auf der Straße soviel Gripp, fährst du wie der Henker 
Bei 70/30 wäre der Rocket Ron doch auch nicht schlecht


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn es aber um Allround-Reifen geht, ist der XKing Conti für mich die beste wahl. Der wär eh bloß 6mm breiter als meine Specialized's. Der Unterschied werd ich eh nicht merken. 
Um so besser der Trainingseffekt, umso besser für mich.


----------



## 4clocker (9. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Um so besser der Trainingseffekt, umso besser für mich.


Da hast du auch wieder recht. Man muss das beste aus der Strecke machen. Je dicker der Reifen, desto dicker die Beine


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2011)

4clocker schrieb:


> Da hast du auch wieder recht. Man muss das beste aus der Strecke machen. Je dicker der Reifen, desto dicker die Beine


 So isses.  Meine Beine sind aber schon dick!


----------



## G-Beret (9. Juni 2011)

Meine auch ... und ich fahr Maxxis Minion Front und Rear in 2.5... aber ich fahr auch etwas anders als  ihr!^^


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2011)

Der Trainingeffekt hat doch nix mit der Breite zu tun, denn zB ich sag mal 30Min am Stück 250 Watt treten kannst Du so oder so, egal wie breit der Reifen ist. Beim breiten bist Du mit 250Watt halt dann langsamer als mit nem schmaleren Reifen. Aber der Trainingseffekt ist gleich.    Ich selber hasse es aber, wenn ich wegen nem breiten Reifen mich schon anstrengen muss, um auf nem befestigten Radweg 30 zu fahren. ^^  Ich fahre nen 2.1er, das find ich den idealen Kompromis.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Juni 2011)

Wobei langsamer in meinem Fall nicht schlecht wäre, sowie G-Beret Offroad abgeht, so geh ich in der Stadt ab.  Da kann mehr Grip nicht schaden.


----------



## 4clocker (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gerade die Nobby Nics montiert. Bin mal gespannt was mit denen so geht  Morgen mal im Wald antesten


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2011)

Was macht man, wenn man sich beim Staffeltriathlon angemeldet hat aber kein Rennrad mehr organisieren konnte ? Siehe Anhang .


Strecke


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juni 2011)

nimm vorne noch die Spacer weg. sieht ziemlich dumm aus so, vllt täuscht aber auch der Blickwinkel.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Juni 2011)

Hi, - ´mal ganz stickum nachgefragt; - was sind hier genau die Spacer und wo? Kenne das allgemein nur als Abstandshalter oder ähnlich. - Schönes WE - Greetz -


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juni 2011)

Das sind sie Abstandshalter zwischen dem Steuerrohr und dem Vorbau. Dadurch wird die Lenkerposition erhöht oder herabgesetzt.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2011)

Ging eig, auch optisch. Hab blöd fotografiert. 

Bild vom Ergebnis kommt gleich, unsere Staffel musste auch noch auf die Bühne kraxeln ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch! 
warum nimmst du eig sein sch°iß handy zum fotografieren, wenn doch die DSLR griffbereit daneben liegt?!


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2011)

Danke
Akku leer ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Juni 2011)

Endlich habe ich wieder ein MTB. Bulls Wildtail, 299€, Übergangslösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Juni 2011)

die zugführung an der HR-Break sieht arg kurz aus.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gerade ein E-Mail von Rose bekommen. So wie es aussieht werde ich beim Testtag in Willingen die 2011er und ein paar 2012er Prototypen testen dürfen


----------



## Thunder1978 (23. Juni 2011)

Das ist meins, passt zum PC oder umgedreht. Schwarz weiß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (25. Juni 2011)

hey leute. ich habe grade mal eine richtig dumme frage. kann mir einer ungefähr abschätzen, was alles was ander gabel hängt (also rad, gabel, lenker, ...) bei diesem fahrrad kostet? mein fahrrad besitzt diese teile dank einem haufen diebe (was ich eigentlich sagen wollte lass ich lieber^^) nichtmehr. ich habs grad selbst schon versucht aber nciht so recht hinbekommen das zu schätzen...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2011)

Ja gut, da steht ja alles dabei, und dann schaust Du per google

Rock Shox Dart 3 => Federgabel => ca. 125€
Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized => Lenker => 30€
Easton EA30 Oversized => Vorbau => 15€
RFR AX24 => Felgen
Shimano SLX SL-M660 => Schalthebel => 35€
Hayes Stroker Ryde => Scheibenbremse => 60€ für eine Seite, 160€ Komplettset

Dann vlt. noch was für Speichen, Schlauch...  Für die Felgen hab ich nicht auf Anhieb was gefunden, da schaust Du mal selber oder vlt auch mal nei nem shop wie rose.de oder boc24.de oder bike-discount.de , ob Du die Teile finden kannst.


Falls es wegen der Versicherung ist: Du musst damit rechnen, dass Du da nur einen Zeit/Restwert bekommst und nicht das, was die Teile neu kosten.


----------



## buzty (26. Juni 2011)

hey danke! immerhin schonmal ein anhaltspunkt... der restwert sollte noch relativ in ordnung sein, ist ja erst 3 monate alt...

edit: uns ist grad aufgefallen, dass hinten die bremsanlage auch fehlt, das schaltwerk ist auch kaputt und der umwerfer dürfte zumindest in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sein. dann kann ich der versicherung auch gleich fast den gesamtwert nennen...^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2011)

So, jetzt mal ein aktuelles Bild von meiner Spaßkiste! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier auch in Groß oder Ganz Groß.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

buzty schrieb:


> hey danke! immerhin schonmal ein anhaltspunkt... der restwert sollte noch relativ in ordnung sein, ist ja erst 3 monate alt...
> 
> edit: uns ist grad aufgefallen, dass hinten die bremsanlage auch fehlt, das schaltwerk ist auch kaputt und der umwerfer dürfte zumindest in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sein. dann kann ich der versicherung auch gleich fast den gesamtwert nennen...^^


 
naja, wenn der Versicherungskerl keine AHnung hat, dann ja, aber ansonsten ist der Rahmen (bei einem halbwegs ordentlichen Rad) hoffentlich allein 50% vom Gesamtpreis wert


----------



## buzty (27. Juni 2011)

hehe, ja das käme auch so in etwas hin, etwas weniger - neuwert waren (inklusive noch ein paar anbauteile) so ca. 850€, der preis der teile beträgt so 450-550€, genaueres weiß ich ,wenn die Polizei das Rad freigibt und ich zur Werstatt kann. Und ja, bis auf das Hinterrad ist ja nichtmehr viel übrig!  (Herrje, immerhin kann ich schon drüber schmunzeln )


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Der Hersteller bekommt die Anbauteile natürlich preiswerter, und für ihn selber kostet der Rahmen auch weniger, als wenn Du ihn einzeln kaufen würdest. Du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass wenn die Teile 600€ kosten und das Komplettrad 850€, dass dann der Rahmen trotzdem seine 400€ wert wäre, wenn Du den einzeln kaufen würdest   Am besten mal bei der Versicherung fragen, ob Du bei einer Werkstatt einen Kostenvoranschlag (da gehört ja auch der Ein/Anbau dazu) einholen sollst. In der Summe und je nach Werkstatt, die idR nicht grad die Onlineshop-Preise für die Bauteile hat, könnte da als Wert dann in der Tat ein Betrag rauskommen, der dem Neupreis des Rades entspricht.


btw: bei mir haben die sogar 2x der kompletten Neupreis ersetzt und 1x ein recht hoher Zeitwert: 1x ein 1400DM MTB, das auf einer großen GrillFete geklaut wurde (hab 1200DM bekommen), dann jeweils den vollen Neupreis für ein 1000€-MTB, das nach nicht mal 2 Wochen aus meiner Garage heraus geklaut wurde, und für nen Flite-Sattel mit Sattelstütze, der geklaut wurde, als ich nicht mal 5Min an einem Sportplatz das Rad abgestellt hatte... Scheiss Schnellspanner


----------



## buzty (27. Juni 2011)

hehe: guter witz an der sache: hinterrad und sattel haben schnellspanner - und sind so ziemlich alles, was noch da ist!  das mit dem kva hätte ich vermutlich eh gemacht - allein schon weil ich mich nicht so extrem gut auskenne, um die werte alle exakt abschätzen zu können - ich würde es eh in die werkstatt geben wo ich es auch her habe.

au da hat es dich ja auch nicht besser getroffen... aber mit dem zeitwert habe ich auch immer relativ gute erfahrungen gemacht... mal abwarten, ich bedanke mich einfach mal für deine/eure tipps und warte jetzt auf den polizei-anruf, sodass es zu allem auch ne akte gibt!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juni 2011)

Also bei meinem letzten Unfall war das so, dass ich mein Rad zur Werkstatt gegangen bin, bei der ich auch das Rad gekauft habe. 
Der Werkstattchef sagte sofort, das die Beule (etwa 6cm lang und 4mm tief im Unterrohr) ausreicht, um den Rahmen wechseln zu lassen. Ab da übernahm der Filialchef. Er hat mir geraten, da der Rahmen nicht mehr erhältlich ist, auf der Kostenvoranschlag "Frameset" zu schreiben statt nur des Rahmens. Das machte dann statt 600€ rund 850€ und damit ist es ein Totalschaden. 

Rechnungspreis - 10% (10% je Jahr) = Zeitwert 
Zeitwert < Reparaturkosten = Totalschaden 

Ersetzt bekommst du dann übrigens nur den Zeitwert des Rad's


----------



## buzty (30. Juni 2011)

soo. morgen ruft unsere versicherungs-vertreterin wieder an und gibt bescheid ob ich geld bekomme... morgen nachmittag dann zum fahrradhändler und gucken, was das rad noch so hergibt. wird spannend!

edit: so, die versicherung hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, aber das ist ja eh sekundär, gemacht werden muss das rad, so oder so. war dann gestern noch in der werkstatt zur sichtung - rahmen, hinteres laufrad und so sind wohl noch ok, die machen mir jetzt ein angebot zu gutem kurs fertig, hoffe das kommt montag!


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2011)

Ich gebe mal ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir 

Bin sowas von zufrieden mit meinem kleinen Radon. Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass es sich so geil fahren lässt. Vom Sperren der Federkabel beim Gas geben mache ich auch regen Gebrauch. Muss nur so langsam mal die Schaltung nachstellen lassen. Der letzte Gang geht meistens nur auf Anhieb rein, wenn ich die letzten 2 hochschalte, aber dürfte ja normal sein, bei nem brandneuen Rad. Hab auch schon mehr als 1.000 km damit zurückgelegt. Geht echt schneller als ich dachte. Bei den 160er Touren kam ja alleine schon gut was zusammen


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Juli 2011)

Was hältst du denn von selber nachstellen?
Ist eigentlich einfacher als nen Rechner zusammen zu schrauben


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2011)

Hab ich einmal vor 15 Jahren versucht. Danach ging nix mehr, nada. MIt dem Rad bin ich danach nie wieder gefahren. Von daher...

Gibt's dazu irgendwelche brauchbaren How-Tos im Internetz? Versuchen kann ich es ja mal. Wenns nicht klappt, darf sich ne Werkstatt daran machen, meinen Mist wieder gerade zu biegen


----------



## buzty (7. Juli 2011)

die erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, einmal reingefuchst und dann läuft das und macht dazu noch spaß!  was hast du für 'ne schaltung? bei meiner slx/deore xt gab es genügend recht brauchbare how2's, hatte einfach gegooglet und mir ein paar durchgelesen.

ich bekomme mein bike btw. ende des monats wieder, die slx-shifter lassen ein wenig auf sich warten, aber dann hoffe ich ist es bald wieder da - sehr gutes angebot von meiner vertrauenswerkstatt bekommen!  sobald es wieder hier steht brauch ich nur noch 'nen pop-loc-schalter (den hab ich mir erstmal gespart - geldmangel) und kombi-pedale, sodass ich mir auch mal vernünftige rad-schuhe besorgen kann. gabel-mäßig bin ich jetzt "sogar" aufgestiegen, auf 'ne tora, zwar auch noch einsteiger aber besser als die dart die nun vermutlich bei ebay rumgeistert...


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Juli 2011)

[YT]YouTube - ‪Triathlon-Tipps.de - Schaltwerk beim Rennrad richtig einstellen‬‏[/YT]
Warum klappt das nicht?

Eigentlich sollte dieses Video zu sehen sein.
http://youtu.be/ZvzmkIJu-sE


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2011)

Wow, danke! Das hört sich echt nicht nach Rocket Science an. Da hinten das kleinste Ritzel nicht mehr von alleine drauf will, muss ich vermutlich nur die Spannung leicht verringern. Werde ich morgen früh mal testen, sofern es nicht wie angekündigt in Strömen regnet


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juli 2011)

Was wohnst du auch in Berlin?
Bei uns soll die Sonne scheinen - schönstes Rennradwetter.


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juli 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:
			
		

> Was wohnst du auch in Berlin?
> Bei uns soll die Sonne scheinen - schönstes Rennradwetter.



Es soll heute Regnen in Berlin.


----------



## buzty (8. Juli 2011)

macht mich nicht neidisch , hier wärs perfekt, sonnig, um die 20°, und ich kann keine tour starten. und die 500€ für die reperatur sollten doch eigentlich in ein trial-bike gesteckt werden .


----------



## STSLeon (16. Juli 2011)

Eine neue Errungenschaft 
Schwerer als der Vorgänger aber auch komfortabler


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juli 2011)

Ein 29er ist das nicht, oder?


----------



## STSLeon (17. Juli 2011)

Nein, 28 Zoll Fitnessbike. Ein 29er war auch in der Überlegung, hatten aber keins zu einem akzeptablen Preis da. Zudem fahre ich 90% in der Stadt oder asphaltierten Strecken.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2011)

Dann hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen. 
Wieviel wiegts denn genau?


----------



## STSLeon (17. Juli 2011)

Ohne alles 13,7 kg. Mit Flaschenhaltern und Schutzblechen (natürlich aus Plastik) werde ich wohl auf 15kg kommen.


----------



## buzty (20. Juli 2011)

sagt mal, habt ihr schonmal was bei chainreactioncycles.com bestellt? hatte da letztens ein bisschen kleinkrams bestellt und die britische post lässt sich leider sehr viel zeit  mit dem kopntakt und service bin ich jedoch bislang recht zufrieden


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2011)

*wühl*

Ich hab da gestern ne Interessante App für mein Wildfire gefunden . Kann man GPS-Basierend den kompletten Fahrradtacho ersetzen (inkl Höhenmesser und allen möglichen Diagrammen).
Musste ich eben aufm Weg vom neuen Haus ins alte erstmal ausprobieren .


----------



## STSLeon (5. August 2011)

KLingt richtig gut. wie heißt die App den? Würde mir für mein Legend auch gefallen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2011)

so eine App hab ich für mein Handy auch, nur bis jetzt leider jedes mal vergessen sie einzusetzen... 

btw: Mein MTB erfährt nach dem Urlaub ein dezentes Gabel/Rahmen Upgrade. Mehr sag ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2011)

@STSLeon: Heißt "SportsTracker" .

@nichtraucher: Keine Beule mehr im Rahmen ? Und was machen die Aufkleber ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2011)

haha^^ Aufkleber sind ab und die Beule noch im Rahmen, der aber nach dem Tausch in der eigenen Wohnung an die Wand wandert


----------



## p00nage (7. August 2011)

den thread hier übersehen deswegen nen eigenen aufgemacht, würde mich über eure Hilfe aber trotzdem freuen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...nbikeberatung-step-step-zum-neuen-enduro.html


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Drahtesel, bin damit leider nicht ganz zufrieden...die scheibenbremsen schleifen leider und scheinen auch relativ dünn zu sein da sie manchmal komische geräusche von sich geben, irgendwie metallisch halt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hatte ich davor, haben sie mir leider geklaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. August 2011)

sind die Disc's evtl verzogen? hört sich zumindest danach an. vll auch mal den Bremsklotz ausrichten.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. August 2011)

Mmhh ich weiß nicht ich kann ja mal nach schauen 

Edit: nein die scheinen nicht verzogen zu sein. Hab grad mal ran geschaut.


Aber ich finds komisch das man die so leicht "biegen" kann
Tektro 160 steht drauf (hinten) vorne ist es ne 180er


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2011)

Dann hör auf dran rumzubiegen, sonst sind sie verzogen. Indem du die beiden Schrauben die die Bremse halten lockerst kannst du die ausrichten, ist ein wenig Spiel zu den Seiten vorhanden. Festziehen nicht vergessen.
Quietschen ist so gut wie unvermeidbar, außer des befinden sich Schmierstoffe auf der Scheibe (bläulicher Glanz der Scheibe und stark erhöhte Handkraft zum Bremsen erforderlich). Dann heißt es Scheibe abnehmen, mit Fettlöser behandeln (am besten das Zeug aus der Apotheke, Namen vergessen ) und Beläge anschleifen/direkt neue rauf.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. August 2011)

wenn die nicht verzogen wären, würden sie auch nicht schleifen und damit Geräusche verursachen. Teilweise sind die Ausbeulungen nur im Millimeter Bereich und kaum sichtbar. und wenn zu den Bremsbelägen dann zu wenig Abstand herrscht, entsteht das schleifen automatisch. 
Die Scheiben verziehen sich sogar in Kurven. Am besten mal ausprobieren. Auf grader Strecke schnell hin und her lenken. dann wirst du sehen/hören was ich meine.

zum Ausrichten wie von NFS beschrieben vorgehen und die bremse mal richtig fest anziehen (am Hebel) wenn die schrauben locker sind. Der Block richtet sich dann automatisch aus. während du festhältst Schrauben fest ziehen. nutz am besten ein Kabelbinder/ Klettband zum festhalten des Bremshebels.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. August 2011)

Ja das mit den schleifen in den kurven hab ich und das nervt mich richtig!

Ist mein 3. Fahrrad mit scheibenbremsen und nie son schleifen und klingeln an den bremsen gehabt -.-


Mir ist grad aufgefallen, wenn ich den bremshebel ziehen dann verbiegt sich die scheibe zwischen den bremsbacken. Sie wird wenn man direkt raufschaut bestimmt 1mm nach rechts gedrückt...sollte das so sein?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. August 2011)

eher nicht^^
sie ist also doch verzogen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. August 2011)

naja sie wird eher durch das bremsen verzogen, zieht sich ja dann sofort wieder zurück.

ich hab da noch garantie auf dem fahrrad, is ja nen komplett rad von stadler...soll ich das da mal hinbringen ? wenn ja was sollten die dran machen ?


----------



## p00nage (7. August 2011)

wenn sich die Scheibe beim bremsen biegt hört es sich eher so an das der Sattel nich mittig über der Bremse sitzt, jedoch ist minimales schleifen manchmal nicht vermeidbar  also einfach ma Sattel Lockern und wie die 2 Vorposten beschrieben haben vorgehen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. August 2011)

na dann werd ich mich da morgen mal ran setzen, hab ja zeit 
wenn nicht werd ich hier mal wieder was rein schreiben


----------



## p00nage (8. August 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> na dann werd ich mich da morgen mal ran setzen, hab ja zeit
> wenn nicht werd ich hier mal wieder was rein schreiben


 
Falls sonst noch was sein sollte einfach fragen  viel spaß beim basteln


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

sooo ich hab grad mal festgestellt das es mir an werkzeug mangelt 


hab euch mal drei bilder geschossen  bei dem ersten bild, müsste ich doch an der kleinen imbusschraube in der mitte drehen, oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (8. August 2011)

So wie es aussieht ist der Sattel zu weit innen, ne du musst den imbus unten und oben am Adapter auf machen, hoffe du hast da längslöcher  sieht man auf dem Bild leider nicht, also musst halt schauen wo du spiel hast so das du den Sattel verstellen kannst entweder zwischen rahmen und Adapter oder zwischen Adapter und Sattel


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

so hab mal die schrauben abgemacht...und siehe da lange löcher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab es die schraube dann wieder raufgedreht und dabei den hebel fest angezogen und dabei dann beide schrauben fest gezogen.
war die vorgehensweise so halbwegs richtig ?


----------



## p00nage (8. August 2011)

jo jetzt sollte es wenn es geklappt hat auf beiden Seiten etwas Luft zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe sein, wenn das nicht wäre könnte es noch sein das dann nen Kolben fest sitzt, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

ne habs ebend mal komplett abgehabt und dann konnte ich feststellen das sich beide bewegen. und ja luft ist dazwischen...sieht sogar sehr gleichmäßig aus 

edit: nur hinten scheint nen problem zu sein...ich hab das ding mal komplett abgemacht...und wenn ich dort mal anziehe dann gehen die backen aber nicht mehr in die position zurück wenn sie entspannt sind.


----------



## p00nage (8. August 2011)

versteh gerade dein Problem nicht, könntest nochma genauer schildern ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. August 2011)

Ich war mal so frei.
die beiden markierten Schrauben lockern und dann, wie oben beschrieben, den Bremssattel ausrichten.

edit: Upps nächste Seite nicht gesehen^^

Hast du evtl Luft in der Leitung?

E2: Luft schwachsinn...
hast zu die bremse betätigt, als du den Sattel demontiert hattest? oder sahs er da schon wieder auf der Disc?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

den schritt haben wir schon hinter uns aber danke 

vorne hat das ja auch super geklappt...nur hinten springen die backen nicht wieder in die ursprungsposition zurück

was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Las_Bushus (8. August 2011)

man kann den Sattel mal so nehmen und die Bremsbacken mit einem Schraubenzieher (aber vorsichtig damit die Backen nicht beschädigt werden) auseinander drücken. Danach wieder anschrauben und ein paar mal bremsen damit sie sich wieder einstellt...
Falls sie danach wieder nicht zurück gehen, die Kolben reinigen.

Gruß,
Las_Bushus


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

Ein hoch auf das digital Zeitalter...so kann man den leute alles schön präsentieren...ich war mal so frei und habe das Problem aufgezeichnet und hochgeladen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jstZ-Yw5doQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenns am kolben liegt...wie kann ich den reinigen ?


----------



## p00nage (8. August 2011)

also sieht eig normal aus weil ganz zurück gehen sie nicht, meistens bleiben sie sogar zusammen wenn man sie im ausgebauten zustand betätigt


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

habs erstmal wieder ran gemacht, und scheint erstmal nicht so dolle zu schleifen.

wollte eigendlich mal nachher ne runde drehen aber jetzt fängt das in der hauptstadt ein wenig an zu stürmen...also fällt das wohl aus


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2011)

Hat dir das dein Händler nicht gesagt? Die Teile stellen sich automatisch nach, desswegen macht man normal auch Abstandhalter dazwischen wenn man ein Laufrad draußen hat , sonst ist das eine verdammte Friemelei...


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

Nein hat er nicht.

Ist auch mein 3. Fahrrad mit scheibenbremse und ich hatte mit den ersten beiden nicht ein problem, kein schleifen, kein klingeln einfach nix


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2011)

So, nun wirds reibungslos funktionieren . GPS-Empfang ist in der Hosentasche etwas lückenhaft .


----------



## p00nage (10. August 2011)

So das ihr mein Bike auch ma seht, aber soll ja bald nen "anderes" werden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, nun wirds reibungslos funktionieren . GPS-Empfang ist in der Hosentasche etwas lückenhaft .


 
ernsthaft? also mit meinem hab ich immer Empfang. Die 3G Verbindung ist im Unterholz zwar weg, aber ich kann die karte ja auch Zuhause nachladen lassen. Ich brauch ja nur ide GPS Positionen.
Ich hätte aber auch angst, dass mir mein iPhone übern Lenker geht...

btw bei mir ist da was neues, siehe Bild


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2011)

Neuer Rahmen?


----------



## p00nage (10. August 2011)

Liteville Test & Service
Rad & Reisen GbR Tel. 0711 532127
Arnoldstr. 1
70378 Stuttgart

Ist das das offizielle testcenter ? weil auf den Bildern sieht der Fahrradladen so klein aus und da ich morgen nach Pforzheim muss wäre ich da aufm Rückweg ma vorbei gefahren.
Meint ihr die haben da schon eine 601 zum testen? eig wollte ich erst nen SC Nomad gebraucht kaufen aber irgendwie hab ich nun nen Auge auf Liteville geworfen 

Und kann es sein das Liteville nicht zur Eurobike kommt oder hab ich sie nur übersehen ?

Ein neues Bike ? Ein Cannondale?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2011)

uhh Liteville ist schon eine freine Sache aber locker 1500€ für einen Rahmen? 
Bei deinem Problem kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Bin halt C'dale Jünger^^
nein kein bike, nein nicht neu, ja C'dale!


----------



## p00nage (10. August 2011)

Was denn für eins ? Naja wenn ich gebraucht nix bekomme muss ich dann halt wenig geld in die Hand nehmen, 601 kostet so 2200 mit Farbe dann 2500-2600€. Denk geh auf die Eurobike und schau mich da ma um was sich aufm Markt so getan hat.


----------



## buzty (15. August 2011)

ich hab' mal wieder ne kleine frage. habe heut morgen bemerkt, das meine rockshox tora (solo air) wenn ich einfedere knackt. die funktion ist ganz normal, da passt alles, nur eben wenn ich ganz leicht einfedere (reicht schon hände vom lenker nehmen und etwas schwungvoller wieder drauflegen) machts einmal "klong", ist auch egal wie doll ich einfeder, wenn ich spring und lande und er voll einfedert dann "klongt" es genauso. weiß jemand wo das ehrkommen kann?

edit: hab grad nochmal geschaut, beschädigungen oder so sind nicht zu entdecken, der fahrradhändler meint, es wär nur der losbrechmoment vom federn, ich beobachte das mal weiter...


----------



## kmf (22. August 2011)

^^ Stimmt der der Druck in der Negativkammer?


----------



## buzty (22. August 2011)

das muss ich glatt mla nachgucken, hab leider keine passende pumpe hier. würde sich denn nicht das federverhalten verändern wenn nicht? das passt ja alles, verhärtet auch nicht nach längerer benutzung oder ähnliches, ist eigentlich perfekt vom verhalten her.


----------



## kmf (24. August 2011)

Federverhalten ändert sich prinzipiell nicht, nur der Gesamtfederweg reduziert sich um den Sag. Aber ohne Pumpe wird das nix. 
Bei der Sag-Einstellung wandert das Standrohr ein wenig in das Tauchrohr. Das bedeutet, der Kolben schlägt in nicht belasteter Stellung nicht mehr oben am Anschlag an, sondern schwebt quasi vom Negativ- und Positivdruck gehalten ca 15-20 mm von ihm entfernt. Das beim Zurückfedern zusammengepresste Negativluftpolster ist dann sozusagen auch ein "weicher" einige mm dicker oberer Endanschlag. Die Sag-Einstellung ist gewichtsabhängig.
Damit dürfte auch das "Losbrechgeräusch" weg sein - wenn nicht - liegt da 100%ig ein mechanischer Schaden vor. Hat deine Gabel Rebound (kleine Stellspindel rechts unten im Tauchrohr)? Wenn das locker ist, gibt es auch Geräusche.


----------



## buzty (25. August 2011)

hm okay. ich war jetzt bei zwei händlern (einer bei mir um die ecke und der wo ich rad + gabel herhab) und beide sagen, dass das wohl okay wär und vermutlich nichts passieren würde. wenn ich das nächste mal da vorbei komm, frage ich mal, ob die da nachmessen können, in der werkstatt sollte so eine pumpe ja vorhanden sein (wie viel sollte denn da drauf sein, ich hab mal gelesen so ~7bar? ich wieg auch mit rad zusammen nur so ~72kg, also muss die recht weich sein). da ich jetzt keine krassen jumps oder so damit mach habe ich jetzt grad keine große angst, dass mir da mehr kaputt geht.  jop, rebound hat sie, aber da hab ich auch schon mit rumgespielt aber das ist komplett fest. danke schonmal   (ganz genaues modell ist nebenbei rockshox tora rs 318 solo air)


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. August 2011)

der Druck der rein muss steht manchmal auf der Gabel direkt aber auf jeden Fall im Handbuch. Interessant ist nur das Fahrergewicht. und da sind 7 Bar bei deinem Gewicht arg viel. Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung um die 80-85kg und habe auf meiner Magura 5,0-5,2 Bar in etwa drauf. Aber da sich das von Gabel zu Gabel unterscheidet->Fragen sie ihr Handbuch.

Gruß,
Las_Bushus


----------



## kmf (26. August 2011)

buzty schrieb:


> hm okay. ich war jetzt bei zwei händlern (einer bei mir um die ecke und der wo ich rad + gabel herhab) und beide sagen, dass das wohl okay wär und vermutlich nichts passieren würde. wenn ich das nächste mal da vorbei komm, frage ich mal, ob die da nachmessen können, in der werkstatt sollte so eine pumpe ja vorhanden sein (wie viel sollte denn da drauf sein, ich hab mal gelesen so ~7bar? ich wieg auch mit rad zusammen nur so ~72kg, also muss die recht weich sein). da ich jetzt keine krassen jumps oder so damit mach habe ich jetzt grad keine große angst, dass mir da mehr kaputt geht.  jop, rebound hat sie, aber da hab ich auch schon mit rumgespielt aber das ist komplett fest. danke schonmal   (ganz genaues modell ist nebenbei rockshox tora rs 318 solo air)


Anbei das Handbuch. So ab Seite 18 stehen die Drücke. Bei deiner Gabel scheint es aber keine eigene befüllbare Negativkammer zu geben. Bei dir gibt es deshalb nur ein Ventil für beide Kammern.
Bei deinem Gewicht <63kg soll der Druck lt. Tabelle zwischen 8,3 und 9,7 bar betragen, wenn du eine 80mm Gabel hast. Eher etwas mehr nehmen. Ich würd bei 10 bar beginnen und testen.


----------



## buzty (26. August 2011)

jau, viiielen dank!  werde ich an den mechaniker meines vertrauens mal so weitergeben, oder mir doch mal ne eigene pumpe kaufen.  das mit der "nur einen kammer" hatte mich auch schon gewundert, hatte irgendwie nur das eine ventil ausmachen können...


----------



## kmf (27. August 2011)

buzty schrieb:


> jau, viiielen dank!  werde ich an den mechaniker meines vertrauens mal so weitergeben, oder mir doch mal ne eigene pumpe kaufen.  das mit der "nur einen kammer" hatte mich auch schon gewundert, hatte irgendwie nur das eine ventil ausmachen können...


Kauf dir eine eigene Pumpe oder besser - lass dir eine schenken! So teuer sind die net. Ich verlinke dir mal eine recht preisgünstige und für deine Zwecke total ausreichende Dämpferpumpe.


----------



## buzty (30. August 2011)

yeah, vielen dank  hab ich mir mal bestellt - nun muss ich warten weil was anderes nicht mehr verfügbar ist. schade.  aber danke, selbst wenn es daran nicht liegen sollte, ist es ja immer gut sowas im haus zu haben!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (30. August 2011)

Hi,
was haltet ihr von diesem Fahrrad: RED BULL X-LITE CROSS AL-2000 günstig kaufen im Online Bike Shop www.roseversand.de. Ich werd es am Donnerstag mal probefahren. 

Mfg .::ASDF::.


----------



## skdiggy (31. August 2011)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es Mountain bikes für schwere Leute gibt.Jedes Fahrrad das ich hatte ist wegen dem hinterrad zum Schrott gewandert.


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2011)

Wieso wegen dem Hinterrad ? Kannst du nicht mitm Maulschlüssel umgehen um nen neues Laufrad einzubauen ? Wobei das bei den ganzen Baumarktteilen eh nix bringen sollte, die bekomm selbst ich (Untergewicht) im Nu hin ...
Andere Taktik wäre das Abnehmen bevor du aufs Rad steigst...


----------



## STSLeon (31. August 2011)

@ ASDF: das Bike liest sich von der Beschreibung her gut. Wenn es passt, kann man eigentlich zuschlagen. 

@ skdiggy: Wieso wirfst du ein ganzes Fahrrad weg, wenn das Hinterrad im Eimer ist? Ich halte es da wie nfsgame, keine Räder im Baumarkt kaufen.


----------



## buzty (31. August 2011)

@ skdiggy: ein vernünftiges markenrad sollte das wohl aushalten, seh ich auch so.

kennt sich hier eigentlich auch jemand mit dirt/street-bikes aus? bin da grad ein wenig am rumlesen und informieren und gucken und so


----------



## skdiggy (31. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Andere Taktik wäre das Abnehmen bevor du aufs Rad steigst...


 
bin grad dabei ^^ ich hab das jetzt falsch beschrieben,die nabe geht immer kaputt  wenn ich das jetzt ein teueres einbauen würde ,würde es dann halten ?


----------



## STSLeon (1. September 2011)

Dann kauft man ein neues Hinterrad (vorausgesetzt man fährt kein Baumarkt / Real et.c Fahrrad) eine Markennabe hält auf jeden Fall. Frage mich trotzdem wie du mit deinen Rädern umgehst. In 6 Jahren Lizenzrennen habe ich keine Nabe kaputt gefahren und ich bin im Renneinsatz alles andere als zimperlich mit dem Material umgegangen.


----------



## kmf (1. September 2011)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Hi,
> was haltet ihr von diesem Fahrrad: RED BULL X-LITE CROSS AL-2000 günstig kaufen im Online Bike Shop www.roseversand.de. Ich werd es am Donnerstag mal probefahren.
> 
> Mfg .::ASDF::.


Liest sich doch net schlecht. Wenns von der Rahmenhöhe passt, schlag zu.
Und Rose hat einen verdammt guten Service. Wenn es noch so wie früher ist, bekommst du eine VIP-Karte dazu. Mit der kannst du bei Sonderverkäufen immer früher zuschlagen, als das normale Verkaufspublikum. Da ist so manches Schnäppchen drin. Vor allem bei Kleidung.
Ich fahre seit Jahren Rose Produkte und bin hoch zufrieden.




skdiggy schrieb:


> bin grad dabei ^^ ich hab das jetzt falsch beschrieben,die nabe geht immer kaputt  wenn ich das jetzt ein teueres einbauen würde ,würde es dann halten ?


Wer redet von teuer? Zur Zeit gibt es recht gute Angebote für Laufradsätze. Z.B. hier: Mavic Laufradsatz Crossride UB Disc (26 Zoll) - 26 Zoll - Komplett-Laufräder - Laufräder - Fahrrad-Teile - Zweirad Stadler
Die Räder sind bis 120kg zugelassen.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (1. September 2011)

Danke für die Antworten ich hab dann heute ein paar Räder bei Rose  ausprobiert und vom Fahrgefühl war es schon ganz gut. Deshalb hab ich es  auch direkt bestellt. Der Verkäufer meinte noch, dass ich Glück hatte  da es einer der letzten Rahmen in meiner Größe war. Anfang Oktober ist  es wahrscheinlich fertig.


----------



## kmf (1. September 2011)

^^ Nun denn, Glückwunsch zum neuen Crossbike.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. September 2011)

Mein neuer Hobel ist fertig: siehe Anhang

folgendends kommt noch:
- Bash
- Titanfeder
- evtl größeres KB


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2011)

der Lenker wirkt sehr kurz...

ach hab ja auch was neues


----------



## kmf (2. September 2011)

Ins Cannondale gehört aber eine Lefty. 

Ist das ein Caffeine? 

Selbst zusammengebaut oder so gekauft?

Du hast eine ziemlich große Sattelüberhöhung eingestellt. Wäre da ein etwas größerer Rahmen nicht passender?

/edit

Hat mich auf den 1. Blick etwas getäuscht, das Bild. Sattelüberhöhung ist so ok.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Ins Cannondale gehört aber eine Lefty.



Oder ne Fatty, hab aber nicht genug Geld gehabt. Also hab ich die RST Deuce genommen. Die ist zwar nicht annähern so gut, wie Lefty/Fatty aber sie sieht besser aus als eine 1,1/8" Gabel und hat etwa die Performance einer RS Recon/Reba



kmf schrieb:


> Ist das ein Caffeine?



CAAD4 noch mit is99 Standard. da hab ich nicht schlecht geschaut, als der Bremskolben nicht passte.



kmf schrieb:


> Selbst zusammengebaut oder so gekauft?
> 
> Du hast eine ziemlich große Sattelüberhöhung eingestellt. Wäre da ein etwas größerer Rahmen nicht passender?
> 
> ...



Eigenaufbau - also eig nur die Teile meines Trail SL2 (2010) (Beule im Unterrohr nach Unfall) umgepflanzt und die schwarze Deuce gegen eine weiße getauscht (). Klingt dämlich, aber die weiße Deuce kostete mich weniger als das lackieren der schwarzen und so hab ich jetzt Rahmen und Gabel als Wandschmuck. 

Das ist eine L und die passt mir ziemlich gut in Verbindung mit er 350mm Sattelstange. Die XL ist mir schon zu groß (lang). Es gibt lange Sattelstangen schließlich nicht um sonst. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Patze (5. September 2011)

Mhmm, Crosser sind wohl in der Unterzahl....


----------



## buzty (5. September 2011)

so ich hab jetzt meine dämpferpumpe und muss jetzt mal testen, ob die gabel die öluft ordentlich hält oder ob da der haken ist. mal sehen . das ominöse knacken ist nicht weg aber schon weniger geworden. das beobachte ich jetzt mal...


----------



## G-Beret (5. September 2011)

Hier auch mal mein Bike nicht mehr ganz so neu.. fährt schon die ganze Saison.


----------



## püschi (5. September 2011)

Was ist das für ein Modell? Sieht gut aus


----------



## G-Beret (6. September 2011)

Ein Nicolai Ion ... ist selbst aufgebaut


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. September 2011)

Aktueller Stand


----------



## Kaki008 (11. September 2011)

Jetzt kommt mein Bike! ;D

Das musste schon einiges erleben.

Ein Cube Reaction 2010!

Was es "komponentenmäßig" hat sehr ihr ja .
Mir auch egal, dass ich dort drauf bin.
Ich bike viel in den Alpen mit meinen Eltern.
Und sonst versuche ich auch täglich wenn es geht eine tour zu drehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. September 2011)

Es gibt kein Anhang!


----------



## Kaki008 (11. September 2011)

Ist editiert. 
Bilderupload hat Mucken gemacht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. September 2011)

Nicht übel dein Hobel, gibts auch Bilder wo das Bike komplett drauf ist?


----------



## Kaki008 (11. September 2011)

Nope das ist das Problem.
Ich geh nachher mal in Keller dann werden die Bikes der Familie fotografiert 

Edit: Sind hier eher die Tourenbiker oder die wo im extremen Gelände fahren?


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. September 2011)

Ich würde meinen, das hier eher Geländefahrer die mehrheit sind. 



Edit: Nicht vergessen! 
*[How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1*


----------



## Kaki008 (11. September 2011)

Okay 

Ich denke hier können einige BunnyHop sagt mal eure Rekorde also wie hoch !


----------



## buzty (17. September 2011)

so damit der thread nicht einschläft mal ein bild von meinem rädle


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. September 2011)

Soo,
das Blümchen ist auch mal wieder da 
Grüßt euch leute! 

Ich gehöre eher zur extrem fraktion.. 
Ein aktuelles BIld folgt, wenn mein rad wieder ganz ist... 

Bis dahin: happy Trails!


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2011)

Was hast du denn nun schonwieder zerlegt ? Hats die SLX nicht ausgehalten  ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2011)

Weiß einer zufällig, ob ich einen Umwerfer für 9fach auch mit einer 8Fach-Kassette betreiben kann? Das Schaltwerk meines Stadtbikes macht langsam schlapp, und das Schaltwerk meines MTBs wiederum schaltet nicht mehr sauber genug für "Sport", würde mir aber für mein Stadtrad völlig reichen. Mein MTB hat aber halt ne 9fach-Kassette, das Stadtrad eine 8fach.

Und was ist dann mit der Kette? Ich finde nur welche für 7/8fach oder 8fach oder 9fach oder 9/10fach. Aber 8/9-fach gibt es nicht. Müsste ich - falls das mit dem Schaltwerk überhaupt geht - dann eine 8fach-Kett wg der 8fach Kassette kaufen oder eine 9fach-Kette wegen des 9fach-Schaltwerks? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

ok, in einem Laden meinten die, dass es an sich kein Problem sein sollte.


Andere Frage: ist meine Kette bei meinem Stadt-MTB zu kurz? Siehe Foto: da hab ich vorne großes Kettenblatt und hinten kleinstes Ritzel - sollte das untere Röllchen da nicht eher auf der grünen Linie liegen? Kann das der Grund sein, warum die Kette bei schnelleren Gängen springt? Wenn ja, dann versuch ich nochmal, die Schaltung neu einzustellen mit einer neuen Kette. Nur schade, dass die ferzeitige Kette noch nicht mal 200km drauf hat - die hab ich erst kürzlich gewechselt und einfach genausoviele Glieder abgezählt, wie die alte Kette hatte...


----------



## STSLeon (29. September 2011)

Du kannst die Kette doch kürzen, sollte Sie zu lange sein. Ich habe immer darauf geachtet wie weit die Kette nach oben und unten schwingen kann. Da allerdings auf dem längsten Weg (Groß hinten, Groß vorne)


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2011)

Nee, die Kette wäre zu kurz, nicht zu lang - Du siehst ja, dass die Kette das eine untere Schaltröllchen "nach vorne" zieht, weil die Kette halt zu kurz ist. An sich sollte es ja eher ca auf der grünen Linie sein.

Aber egal, ich habe nochmal alles eingestellt und geschmiert und neue Kabel und Schaltzüge angebaut, und nun läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------



## p00nage (7. Oktober 2011)

Warum sollte es aufm kleinsten ritzel genau auf der grünen Linie sein ? wie kommst du da drauf ? ich nehme an du hast vorne auch nen Umwerfer? Auf welchem Kettenblatt bist du da? Wie schauts aus wenn du Klein-Klein bzw Groß -Groß schaltest?

Und hier auch noch was von mir brauch ne Beratung ob Liteville 301 oder 601  

Sers ich bin 185cm groß und bring 82 kg auf die Waage  und bin auf der suche nach dem passenden Rahmen. Schwerpunkte sind 60% Bergab und 40% Berg auf, zb den Altmühltal Panoramaweg, dort bin ich mit einem Cube Fritzz gefahren und das war schon nicht schlecht, aber denk halt es geht dann schon noch besser. Evtl dann auch 1-2 Bikeparkbesuche, dort aber eher das Flowige

 Unten ist dann ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Bike,
Ausstattung:
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas RLC 150mm
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR mit 203mm 
Laufräder: Magura FR Naben (baugleich mit dt swiss) und singletrack Felgen
Reifen: Conti MK II 2,4" BCC
Schaltung: Mix aus Sram X.0 und XT
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio

Ich wollte halt erstmal den Rahmen tauschen und dann kommen danach noch Laufräder/Bremsen/Gabel.
Laufräder weis ich schon welche, für Bremsen/Gabel wäre ich noch für Tips Dankbar.

Eig ist die Frage ob 301 mit 160mm oder 601 mit 165/190mm  
Vor Release des 601 war das eig mein Favorit aber jetzt bin ich mir nimmer ganz so sicher ob es so gut oder besser wie des Fritzz bergauf geht 
Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Oktober 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was hast du denn nun schonwieder zerlegt ? Hats die SLX nicht ausgehalten  ?


 Schaltwerk, Innenlager waren tutokompletto kaputt und der Gabelkonus sitzt locker und verursacht vermutlich dieses nervige Knarzen...
Der Konus ist auch das letzte, was ich jetzt noch tauschen muss, ansonsten fährts wieder.
Das ganze habe ich übrigens in 3Tagen Braunlage und Hahnenklee geschafft! 

Jetzt muss ich mir nach 7Wochen erstmal wieder Kondition, Muskeln und das Gefühl fürs Rad anlegen... 
War gestern unterwegs, fühlte sich teilweise extrem komisch an...
Mit ein bisschen Glück gehts in den Herbstferien nochmal nach Hahnenklee oder Braunlage.^^

BIld versuche ich die Tage zu machen, vllt. regnets ja mal nicht!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (17. Oktober 2011)

Hier sind mal meine Fahrräder: 
Das von KTM (Bild 1) ist nun ca. 6 Jahre und war anfangs ein Crossrad und wurde von mir immer mehr zum zuverlässigen Tourenrad umgebaut (Schutzbleche, Nabendynamo, etc.). Da ich mal was neues ausprobieren wollte und mir die ca. 20 Kg des Tourenrades zu schwerfällig wurden habe ich mich nach einen neuen Fahrrad umgeschaut. Eigentlich wollte ich ein Randonneur und mein altes Rad verkaufen, da diese Art von Fahrrädern sehr selten ist habe ich mich für ein Cyclocrosser von Rose entschieden und mein altes Fahrrad für Alltagsfahrten behalten.
Das Red Bull (Bild 2+3) ist nun ein paar Wochen alt und konnte von mir im Urlaub ausgiebig getestet (Bild 4-6) werden. Es erfüllt fast alle mein Wünsche nur mit der Bremsleistung bin ich durch die V-Brakes halt etwas anderes gewöhnt besonders bei Nässe. Aber damit komme ich auch noch zurecht.

Mfg .::ASDF::.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin zwar kein Crosser Fan, aber trotzdem viel Spaß damit! 

So, men Rad ist endlich wieder vollständig und heil! Und um das anständig zu feiern gehts morgen für 3Tage nach Braunlage, mal sehen wie viel ich diesmal kaputt bekomme! 
Hier einmal der Link zum Bild samt Partliste:
Oktober '11 - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de


Schönes Wochenende, genießt das weitestgehend für gut angesagte Wetter! Ich denke, es wird ar'chkalt und nass danach! 

 - Bloemi


----------



## kmf (13. März 2012)

Wetter wird wieder besser - Thread aus der Versenkung kram ...

... oder seid ihr noch im Winterschlaf.

Ich bin gestern die ersten km angegangen. Kondition ist derzeit noch total schei0e. Ist bei uns im Wald auch noch ziemlich aufgeweicht.

/edit

was ich noch sagen wollte: Bei Rose gibt es derzeit einige recht günstige Angebote bei den Abverkäufen. Unter anderem X0-Trigger 9/3 für schlappe 99€.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. März 2012)

und pünktlich zum Sessionstart steht mein C'dale vier Wochen in der Werkstadt weil die hydr. Disc Bremse süfft...


----------



## Schnitzel (13. März 2012)

Ich habs diesen Winter nicht geschafft meinen Altehrwürdigen Stahlrenner von 8Gang Sora auf 9Gang Ultegra umzubauen.
Ist hier auf dem Platten Land aber auch eher nebensächlich, wäre nur ein wenig mehr prestige.


> steht mein C'dale vier Wochen in der Werkstadt


selber machen oder Werkstatt wechseln.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. März 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> selber machen oder Werkstatt wechseln.



die hydr. Disc Bremse süfft und muss deswegen an den großen Schimpansenverein geschickt werden...
Einen Konstruktions- und/oder Fertigungsfehler kann eine andere Werkstatt auch kaum schneller beheben und als Privatperson ist man da noch mehr aufgeschmissen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2012)

Shit happens, aber dafür musst du doch nicht das ganze Rad einschicken? Die betroffene Bremse reicht doch. 

@kmf: Ich bin wie immer Frühblüher und saß schon Ende Januar bei Schnee und Eiseskälte wieder aufm Bock  Und seitdem wirds auch wieder mehr mit fahren. U.a. waren wir am Sonntag mal wieder unterwegs und haben ne Menge Fotos geschossen. Folgendes ist wohl das beste des Tages geworden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In groß könnt ihr es hierrüber finden: Höllenschlucht - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. März 2012)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Shit happens, aber dafür musst du doch nicht das ganze Rad einschicken? Die betroffene Bremse reicht doch.



Es wird auch nur die Bremse eingeschickt. Aber das Bike muss ja irgendwo bleiben. Und ob ich es jetzt bei mir vier Wochen in die Abstellkammer stelle oder ob es die Zeit in der Werkstatt steht ist doch Bohne^^

btw.

der gecrashte Rahmen (plus Gabel) und das aktuelle C'dale im Winterschlaf^^ 
Bilder vom Bionicon hab ich schon mal gezeigt oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. März 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> die hydr. Disc Bremse süfft und muss deswegen an den großen Schimpansenverein geschickt werden...
> Einen Konstruktions- und/oder Fertigungsfehler kann eine andere Werkstatt auch kaum schneller beheben und als Privatperson ist man da noch mehr aufgeschmissen...



Ein Grund mehr die Dinger nicht ans Rad zu schrauben.
Was so konstruiert ist das man es nicht selber reparieren kann ist ..... oder kaufmännisch gesehen genial


----------



## skdiggy (14. März 2012)

könnt ihr mir ein Mtb Rahmen empfehlen für max 500euro ? ich denke mal hier bauen sich ja einige ihre Bikes selbst ^^ das will ich nun auch mal probieren


----------



## Klutten (14. März 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass du deinen Preisrahmen eventuell um etwa 200€ anheben solltest, um etwas Anständiges zu bekommen. Selber bauen solltest du dir abschminken, das kostet deutlich mehr und lohnt sich nur dann, wenn man einerseits etwas Bastelerfahrung und Spezialwerkzeug hat und andererseits natürlich die Kenntnis, was Sinn macht und was an welchem Rad vernünftig miteinander funktioniert. Für 500€ gabs bei meinem Vehikel eine Sattelstütze und den passenden Sattel dazu ...Carbon ist da ja sehr kostengünstig. 

EDIT:
Ich sehe gerade, dass du nur eine Empfehlung für einen Rahmen suchst ...zu spät zum lesen.


----------



## skdiggy (15. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass du deinen Preisrahmen eventuell um etwa 200€ anheben solltest, um etwas Anständiges zu bekommen. Selber bauen solltest du dir abschminken, das kostet deutlich mehr und lohnt sich nur dann, wenn man einerseits etwas Bastelerfahrung und Spezialwerkzeug hat und andererseits natürlich die Kenntnis, was Sinn macht und was an welchem Rad vernünftig miteinander funktioniert. Für 500€ gabs bei meinem Vehikel eine Sattelstütze und den passenden Sattel dazu ...Carbon ist da ja sehr kostengünstig.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ich sehe gerade, dass du nur eine Empfehlung für einen Rahmen suchst ...zu spät zum lesen.


 
kann passieren   500euro fürn Sattel und Stütze ?   du fährst bestimmt ein Rennrad oder ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. März 2012)

NENE Klutten fährt meinen alten recycelten Gartenstuhl. 

Zum Rahmen:
auch MTB hat viele Untergrupen. CC, FR, AM,... Fully oder HT?! 
grundsätzlich empfehle ich da nach guten gebrauchten zu schauen. im MTB-News Forum oder auch bei ebay/ebay kleinanzeigen findet man ab und an richtige Schnäppchen (so auch mein CAAD4)


----------



## Klutten (15. März 2012)

Hier mein umgepresster Gartenstuhl...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2012)

Nicht übel für nen Gartenstuhl. 

Wie siehts bei euch aus, wie reinigt Ihr eure Scheiben?
Und was kann man machen wenn sich die Scheibe von alleine verzieht? Neu kaufen oder zurecht biegen?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## G-Beret (15. März 2012)

Scheiben reinigen, mit viel Wasser und Fit in mehreren Gängen und mit Papiertüchern trocken wischen. Und zum Schluss Cola drauf kippen und nicht abwischen. Das Beste was es gibt! 
Und wenn Beläge nicht neu, diese nicht vergessen und anschleifen!
Zum Richten der Scheibe gibt es ein extra Werkzeug, sieht aus wie ein flacher Schraubenschlüssel mit verschieden tiefen Kerben (alle so breit wie die Scheibe), frag mal deinen Fachhänd, wenn er gut ist hat er sowas!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2012)

Mein Fachhändler will mir lieber neue Scheiben andrehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2012)

G-Beret schrieb:


> Scheiben reinigen, mit viel Wasser und Fit in mehreren Gängen und mit Papiertüchern trocken wischen. Und zum Schluss Cola drauf kippen und nicht abwischen. Das Beste was es gibt!



Wozu die Cola? was bewirkt die?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wozu die Cola? was bewirkt die?


 
Ersten bremst es besser weils klebt und zweitens weil da auch gleich als Rostentferner verwendbar. 

@ G-Beret: was macht man wenn die Beläge mit ein wenig Schmiere in Berührung gekommen ist? In der Regel schmeiß ich die weg. (Eigentlich immer)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ersten bremst es besser weils klebt und zweitens weil da auch gleich als Rostentferner verwendbar.


kling doch sehr unlogisch. Der  "klebe" Vorteil dürfte nach der ersten Bremsung verflogen sein. und Rostentferner - mal Ehrlich wenn deine Bremse rostet, solltest du dir Gedanken machen...



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> was macht man wenn die Beläge mit ein wenig Schmiere in Berührung gekommen ist? In der Regel schmeiß ich die weg. (Eigentlich immer)


 
Scheibe im ausgebauten zustand anschliefen (ich hoffe du hast einen 25'er Trox-Schlüssel), die Belege ausbrennen und anschließend noch einmal mit 400er Papier anschleifen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2012)

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich das ganze Jahr mit dem Bike fahre. Da kann es schon vorkommen wenn ein bischen Öberflächlicher Rost auf der Scheibe ist. Also in der Mitte. Da muss nur geschliffen werden, und schon sehen die aus wie neu. 
Zum ausbauen brauch nur Imbus. 

Nach wievielen Jahren sollte man die Scheiben eigentlich tauschen? Ich weiß nicht ob es sich lohnt nochmal über die Scheiben her zu machen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2012)

Bin ich auch und Rost hatte ich nie an der Scheibe. Meine Bikes stehen aber auch nur tagsüber in der Uni (früher Schule).
Ich hab Troxschrauben aus Stahl mit Schraubensicherer drin. Ist mir sicherer 
kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Ich würde die Scheibe nur wechseln, wenn es etwas leichtes werden soll oder die Scheibe so schief ist, dass man sie nicht mehr richten kann.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. März 2012)

Ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit Fotos von der Scheibe machen. 
Kann das sein das zu starkes Bremsen bei kälte die Scheibe verziehen kann? Man hörts halt schleifen beim fahren. 
Das Bike steht in der Scheune, meistends.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. März 2012)

Im normalfall ist die beste Scheibenreinigung nach wie vor einfach die Bremsen zu benutzen!  Es sei denn deine Gabel oder so hat gesüfft und die scheibe ist voller Schmiere/Öle, dann musste nen Reinieger benutzen.
Und ja, die bremsscheiben verziehen sich gerne mal ein wenig(da wirken ja immense Kräfte und Temperaturen), meine vordere schleift öfters.  Aber das bremse ich dann auch wieder gerade!


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2012)

Also ich hatte noch nie die geringste Spur von Nichtbetätigung an den Scheiben . Die Glänzen immer fein metallisch, egal welches Wetter/welche Jahreszeit/... . Höchstens sind die Stege von der Nabe zur Schleiffläche "ein wenig schlammig" .
Das die sich verziehen ist auch normal. Gibt sich bei entsprechender Benutzung aber schnell wieder .


----------



## eVoX (19. März 2012)

Könntet ihr mich beraten, ich will mir sehr bald ein MTB Hardtail kaufen?


----------



## G-Beret (20. März 2012)

Warum Cola so gut hilft kann ich dir nicht sagen, wird der Zucker sein. Aber alle mit denen ich so fahre (alles Downhiller) schwören auf Cola beim Scheibenreinigen!^^
Rost an der Scheibe sehe ich auch als normal an, ist halt eine Stahlscheibe. Wenn ich mein Bike abgespritz hab und stell es nass in Keller hab da auch Rostflecken.

Gegen Öl etc. auf Belägen hilft meist nicht viel, Ausbrennen hat bei mir persöhnlich noch nix gebracht, abschleifen schon eher, wenn sie wirklich recht neu sind hilft wahrscheinlich alles zusammen am besten, sonst neue Beläge.
Ich bin eher gegen Abschleifen der Scheibe, die wird von ganz alleine dünner. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich dabei schon ganz schön weggetan weil er die Scheibe abgeschliffen hat und dann ist sie gebrochen.
Scheibenwechsel sehe ich wie nichtraucher91, hab selber schon Scheiben über 5 Jahre gefahren, dabei sind bestimmt 8 Sätze Beläge draufgegangen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. März 2012)

Oh man, da muss mir jetzt Cola kaufen obwohl ich die nicht mal trinke. 

@ eVoX: Acht Hardtails der 1.000-Euro-Klasse im Test bei mountainbike-magazin.de - Im Test: Acht MTB-Hardtails um 1.000 Euro


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2012)

Ich denke das passt hier am besten rein: 

Habe die Tage mal meinen uralten Micro Roller hervorgeholt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gute Stück ist knapp 11 Jahre alt, und war damals der absolute Renner unter uns Jungs.. jeder musste so ein Ding haben. 
In der Bedienungsanleitung hieß es ja unter anderem: Nicht springen, nicht über 90 Kilogramm Gewicht usw. .. denkste. 
Mit dem Ding bin ich praktisch über jeden Gulli-Deckel, über jede Bordsteinkante und alles andere, was mir so in den Weg gekommen ist, gesprungen. Mein Vater durfte auch immer mal wieder draufstehen, und so manche Nacht musste das gute Stück auch bei Wind und Wetter draußen übernachten, weil ich es vergessen hatte o.Ä., nass wurde es auf jeden Fall oft genug.
Jetzt auf jeden Fall wollte meine Sis das Gerät mit auf zum Trainingslager nehmen, und da konnte ich ihr ja nicht so ein halbes Wrack mitgeben. 

Darum habe ich heute einmal das komplette Teil auseinandergenommen, jede Schraube gelöst, an die ich rankam. Einiges war leider allerdings verschweißt, da lässt sich nichts machen. Dann einmal alles komplett geputzt, gesäubert, und den Rost entfernt. Neue Original-Reifen wurden ebenfalls bestellt, die sind jetzt auch dran. Und so sieht der fertige Roller aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sah mein Arbeitsplatz während dem Werkeln aus, ins Haus rein oder raus konnte niemand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal der Unterschied zwischen den 11 Jahre alten Rollen und den brandneuen. Wahnsinn, wie steinhart die alten geworden sind, und wie schön weich die neuen im Vergleich sind. Der Roller fährt jetzt viel leiser und ruhiger, und der Griff lässt sich wieder normal ein- und ausfahren, man muss nicht mehr draufhauen, um ihn reinzukriegen. 
Hier der Unterschied zwischen alten Rädern und neuen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die alten haben ca. 0,6cm während der 11 Jahre Betrieb liegen lassen. 
Das heißt, dass es jetzt keine 100mm Reifen mehr waren, sondern 88mm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der optische Unterschied kommt leider nicht so wirklich rüber, der Roller sieht aber praktisch wie neu aus, bis auf die ganz extremen Gebrauchsspuren. 
Joa, damit habe ich heute den Tag verbracht, und jetzt fühle ich mich richtig gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lude969 (6. April 2012)

Hey hab nen paar seiten hier gelesen und gesehen das hier nen haufen leute mit Ahnung sind. 

Folgendes ich brauch nen neues MB (altes wurde nach nem Jahr gestohlen)  für nen paar Radtouren durch den schwarzwald und auch um auf arbeit zu fahren da ich nur 5 min mit em rad brauch. 

Hatte mein altes Rad von bike-box.de ohne ne Marke usw drauf was ich super fand weil ich dort das gefühl hatte mehr für mein Geld zu bekommen (ausstattung). Hatte dort 699euro bezahlt und war top zufrieden bis auf die achlecht eingestellte schaltung. 

Jetzt die frage gibt es nen shop den ihr mir empfehlen könnt wo ich ebenfalls nen super bike für mein geld bekomme. Hab keinerlei ansprüche nur vorne ne federung hinten ohne damit der rest vom rad hochwertiger wird. Preislich bis 1000 euro wobei ich auch glücklich bin wenns wie beim alten nur bei 700-800 euro bleibt.

Danke schonmal für eure hilfe.

Altes Bike  

http://bike-box.de/de/shim.gif http://bike-box.de/media/MTB_M8_10_2010_kl.jpg

war das ok für den Preis? Würde eventuell dann wieder dieses kaufen. War eigentlich zufrieden nur kenn ich mich ja nichtso aus.


Mountainbike Hardtail  Rahmen: Alu 7005   
Gabel: Rock Shox 28 XC  
Farbe: schwarz  
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR Dual Control M965 3*9   
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR M970  
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT  
Kassette: Shimano SLX, 11-32 oder 11-34   
Kurbel: Shimano Deore  
Innenlager: Shimano HT II  
Pedal: OHNE  
Bremsen: Shimano XTR M965 Disc 160/160 mm  
Laufradsatz: Shimano Deore Disc/Mach 1 MX Disc   
Reifen: Schwalbe Smart Sam 26*2,25"  
Steuersatz: Aheadset Cartridgelager, semi-integriert  
Lenker: Alu Flatbar  
Vorbau: Alu Ahead   
Sattelstütze: Alu   
Sattel: MTB Racing   
Rahmenhöhe: 19"  
Geometrie bei 19":  
Oberrohrlänge: 580 mm  
Steuerrohrlänge: 130 mm  
Hinterbaulänge: 425 mm


----------



## Schnitzel (7. April 2012)

Wenn du beim Versender bestellen willst wäre die ZR  Team-Serie Von Radon vielleicht was für dich.
Startet je nach Gusto bei 499€ für das eher anspruchslosere Offroad- VErgnügen und Schraubt sich dann in 100 - 200€ Schritten nach oben.
RADON BikesHardtail

Nen bisschen mehr Straße gibts dann bei der Scart Serie - startet auch bei 499€.
RADON BikesCross

Bei Pepper kann man auch durchaus fündig werden.
www.pepperbikes.de - Fahrräder online kaufen | Home

Ansonsten kann es sich immer lohnen mal die Läden in der Umgebung abzuklappern.
Wenn es einem nichts ausmacht ein Modell des letzten Jahres zu nehmen kann man da schonmal nen Schnäppchen machen.

Ist halt die Frage was du selber machen kannst und für was du nen Schrauber brauchst.
Kaufst du nebenan sind kleine Reparaturen oder auch die erste Inspektion oft mit inbegriffen.
Machst du eh alles selbst wird der Versender attraktiver


----------



## Lude969 (7. April 2012)

Hey vielen dank schau mich mal durch was mir gefällt.

Sollte halt schon sowas wie mein altes oder das von dir vorgeschlagene Radon Hardtail sein (breite reifen kompaktes Aussehen).

Denk da werd ich aber was finden da ich bei den umliegenden Radhändlern Stadler z.B. immer unsicher bin das ich dort den Namen bezahlen. Deshalb hatte ich auch mein altes gekauft weil ich der Meinung war kein Markennamen= mehr Ausstattung. Is das der Fall oder war mein oben gepostetes Rad nen Fehlkauf/zu teuer?

Modelle des letzten Jahres macht mir nichts aus da ich mich ja eh nicht auskenne was neu/alt ist 

edit:

Bei Pepper hab ich leider nur 2 Räder gefunden und die gefielen mir jetzt nicht so gut(schmaler Rahmen)

Bei den Radon da eher ein Team Series oder nen Race 29? denk so nen 29 is was für große Leute und ich mit meinen 1,80 nicht für geeignet oder?

und lohnen bei den Team Series die "besseren Stufen"?


----------



## Schnitzel (7. April 2012)

Sofern man das aus der Ferne beurteilen kann ist das ein ganz solides Rad gewesen.
Nix fürn brutalen Einsatz, aber für ab und an durchn Wald sicherlich brauchbar.
Viele Teile sind halt sehr global beschrieben, muß aber nicht unbedingt schlecht sein.
Ist halt auch die Frage aus welcher Ecke der Rahmen kommt.


----------



## Lude969 (7. April 2012)

War soweit auch zufriden bis auf die Schaltung die nicht genau eingestellt war. Dachte halt bevor ich jetzt wieder drauf loskauf frag ich mal nach. 

Und das Radon gefällt mir jetzt schonmal sehr gut werd ich mir mal vormerken und mir Gedanken machen ob ich für den Straßengebrauch und das paar mal Wald und wiese die Upgrades lohnen oder nicht.

Edit: Hab viel gegoogelt und Berichte gelesen das es mindestens das ZR Team 5.0 sein sollte. 

Jetzt is die frage merkt man nen unterschied zum 6.0er oder sogar zum 7.0er? sind jeweils 200€ mehr...

Momentan gefällt mir das 6.0er am besten denk das 7.0er is zu viel des guten für mich wären nur unverbrauchte Resourcen 

Im Vergleich zum 6.0 wie is dieses Bike:
Mountainbike Hardtail  Rahmen: Alu 7005   
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon silver solo air, Poploc Remote Lockout  
Farbe: weiss/schwarz  
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapidfire 3*10  
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT   
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT  
Kurbel: Shimano SLX 42/32/24 Zähne 
Innenlager: Shimano HT2  
Pedal: OHNE  
Bremsen: Formula Oro K18 180/160 mm  
Laufradsatz: Systemlaufradsatz Fulcrum Red Metal 10 Disc, schwarz   
Reifen: Hutchinson Toro XC 26*2,15"  
Steuersatz: PZ Racing  
Lenker: PZ Racing  
Vorbau: PZ Racing   
Sattelstütze: PZ Racing  
Sattel: PZ Racing  



is wieder von Bike-Box und würde ebenfalls 800€ kosten. Is ja wieder ein wenig knapp beschrieben aberso ungefähr?


Oder hat noch wer was ganz anderes im Angebot?  oder is Radon mit das beste für den preis?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (10. April 2012)

Ich würde dir auch das Radon ans Herz legen. 
Habe mir selbst letztes Jahr das ZR Team 7.0XT geholt, also mit voller XT Ausstattung. 

Ich sag' nur 

1000€ hat's gekostet, wobei alles in die Ausstattung und nicht in den Namen ging. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch eher zum 6er raten, da es bei Bikes wie mit gutem HiFi ist - bei guter Pflege hält sowas ewig.


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Hab bis jetzt auch nur gutes gelesen. Wird in vielen foren auch empfohlen. 

Das einzige was mir noch ins auge sticht is das m2 (nicht das m8 was ich postete) von bikebox. Hab auch oft gelesen das da top teile zu nem super preis verkauft wird. Aber hab einfach mal die gabeln im googrl eingegeben und da wurde bei radon angezeigt das die alleine schon 400 kosten würde und die von der bike box "nur" 200 wert ist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2012)

Aktueller Stand:
wer den Fehler findet, darf ihn behalten


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2012)

WTF? Wo sind die Bremsen?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (10. April 2012)

Bremsen wird überbewertet 

@Lude969
Also das m2 ist für den Preis echt TOP 
Zwar wird bei dem 6.0er erstmals eine Rock Shox Reba verbaut, die besser ist als die Recon, 
das m2 hat aber im Gegensatz 'ne fast komplette XT Austattung und Formular Bremsen.

Musst du wissen ob die die Schaltung oder die Gabel wichtiger ist.
Da ich immer um die 110Kg wiege, brauch ich eine gute Gabel und die Reba rockt wirklich !

Ich tendiere bei dem Preis zum m2 obwohl ich Radon'er bin.
Oder 200 drauf packen und das 7er 

Es kommt bei einem Bike auch auf die Geometrie an, also wär ein Mal aufsitzen nicht schlecht.
Geht beim Radon leider nicht, da Versenderbike. 

ICH finde die Geometrie beim Radon um Längen besser und angenehmer.


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Also hatte das m8 glaub wars das hat den gleichen rahmen wie das m2 und war super zufrieden.Wollt nur die 800 ausgeben was eigentlich schon zu viel is für mein einsatzgebiet aber will gerüstet sein und gleich was gescheites haben. Wenn ich doch auf das radon 7er gehen würde hätte ich wieder die qual der wahl zwischen dem m1 und dem 7er  

Naja ich frag mal ob die von bike box ne andere gabel verbauen können für paar euro mehr da ich auf bremsen und gabel den meisten wert lege da ich auch gute 85kg auf die waage hau sicher sinvoll was besseres zu verbaun. 

Ich sehs schon am schluss wirds doch das 7er oder m1


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> WTF? Wo sind die Bremsen?


 
Die VR hat leider eine kleine Inkontinenz...
Daher wird komplett getauscht. Elixir R 185/160 ist schon bestellt


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2012)

Da kommst du ja noch günstig weg mit dem Avid's.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2012)

mhh also ich weiß jetzt nicht was an 100€ pro Bremse günstig ist^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2012)

Also ich finde das 100 pro Bremse ok ist. Gibbet ja auch noch für 500€ aufwärts welche.


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Sieht für den preis zumindest ganz nett aus


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2012)

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut: Hope - Tech V2 Scheibenbremse VR - innenbelüftet


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2012)

gut das ist schon etwas Krank. 
Ich weiß ja nicht was du beruflich machst, ich bin Student mit eigener Bude. Hobbys Bikes und Fotografie. O-Tone meiner Ma "Du hast zwei gebraucht Kleinwagen in deiner Wohnung stehen."


----------



## Lude969 (11. April 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:
			
		

> gut das ist schon etwas Krank.
> Ich weiß ja nicht was du beruflich machst, ich bin Student mit eigener Bude. Hobbys Bikes und Fotografie. O-Tone meiner Ma "Du hast zwei gebraucht Kleinwagen in deiner Wohnung stehen."



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen hab mir eben mal die "bike" gekauft um mich nen wenig reinzulesen da find ich bei den gebrauchten etliche zwischen 5000-7000euro


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2012)

Die "Bike" kann ich nur Empfehlen. Dank denen hab ich mir letztes Jahr 2 Neue Reifen gegönnt. (Conti X-King 2.4 Pro Tection)

Hab mal bissel nach Dirtbikes geschaut, und das hier gefunden. Ist das was? (Fürn Anfang, zum zu Schrott fahren )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die "Bike" kann ich nur Empfehlen. Dank denen hab ich mir letztes Jahr 2 Neue Reifen gegönnt. (Conti X-King 2.4 Pro Tection)



Die Bike Bravo^^


BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Hab mal bissel nach Dirtbikes geschaut, und das hier gefunden. Ist das was? (Fürn Anfang, zum zu Schrott fahren )


 
mein mitbewohner hat sich vor ein paar Tagen ein Commental absolut al1 neo gekauft. Neupreis war mal ~1k. Er hat es, gebraucht im bikemarkt auf FB, für 375 inkl versand aus Österreich gekauft.
Es hat zwar schon einpaar schrammen, aber bei der Ausstattung und dem Preis kann man darüber hinweg sehen.
Was ich dir damit sagen will: schau nach gebrauchten im Bereich um die 400€. Da sind echt gut ausgestattete dabei.
Wenn du im Bikemarkt rein schauen willst, schreib mich per PM an.


----------



## Lude969 (11. April 2012)

Die bike bravo  welle zeitschrift kannst sonst empfehlen zum reinlesen?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. April 2012)

ach schön dass es neben mir noch mehr pc nerds gibt, die auch im reallife und in der freien natur gerne mal spaß haben


----------



## kmf (11. Mai 2012)

Ab kommenden Mittwochabend werden meine Bike-Kollegen und ich bis so ca Sonntagnachmittag den Hochwald bis in den Hünsrück unsicher machen. Hab zwar riesigen Trainingsrückstand, trotzdem freu ich mich schon drauf. Gute 3 1/2 Tage, hoffentlich haben wir Wetter.


----------



## Lude969 (11. Mai 2012)

Kommt eigentlich jemand aus dem Eck 69514 oder radelt als durch den Odenwald?


----------



## Totalwarrior (27. Mai 2012)

Yeah! Was haltet ihr vom Copperhead 3? In vier Tagen ist es mein!
BULLS Copperhead 3 Red/Silver/White | BULLS Copperhead 3


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2012)

Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Yeah! Was haltet ihr vom Copperhead 3? In vier Tagen ist es mein!
> BULLS Copperhead 3 Red/Silver/White | BULLS Copperhead 3



bin kein großer bull-fan, die ausstattung ist aber sehr ansehnlich.

habe heute auch endlich mal wieder meine alte lady zum tänzchen aufgefordert ...  bin erstmal etwas hinüber aber es tut gut, als ausgleich zum pc auch draußen zu sein und sport zu treiben


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

Dann lieber sowas: 2012 JAMIS BICYCLES - DAKOTA D29 TEAM


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2012)

hach leute ... warum bergrauf? dafür gibts doch den lift ... nach unten ist doch viel lustiger


----------



## Lude969 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lieber sowas: 2012 JAMIS BICYCLES - DAKOTA D29 TEAM



Was kostet das gute Stück hab zum Preis nix gefunden da ich auch noch auf der Suche bin und mich noch nicht ganz festegelegt hab welches es werden soll. Steh momentan noch zum M1/M2 von Bike-Box bei der 1000 Euro Grenze gibts schon verdammt viel Auswahl.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

Steht doch rechts unten unter der Verfügbarkeit. 
MSRP: $4900.00


----------



## Lude969 (27. Mai 2012)

Argh bin mit dem Handy online da hab ichs übersehen. Dank dir  Fällt auch nicht in meine Preisklasse


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

Achso. Deine Preisklasse wäre?


----------



## Lude969 (27. Mai 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> ... da ich auch noch auf der Suche bin und mich noch nicht ganz festegelegt hab welches es werden soll. Steh momentan noch zum M1/M2 von Bike-Box bei der 1000 Euro Grenze gibts schon verdammt viel Auswahl.


 
1000€ Bin mehr so der Freizeitbiker Flachland und co.. bei unserer Zweitwohnen im Schwarzwald gibts nen BikePark dort schau ich mal am Weekend rein und vieleicht werd ich dort als mal nen wenig fahrn aber sonst eher der zwei drei Stunden fahrer.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2012)

Mal ein Bild von mir. Ich finde den Vergleich lustig wenn die nebeneinander stehen . Beim Rennrad fehlen noch die Klickpedale und die Halterung fürs Defy (zur Streckenaufzeichnung und Tachofunktionen per GPS, finde ich praktischer als nen normalen Tacho).


----------



## Lude969 (14. Juni 2012)

Schick schick. Hab mjr gestern jetzt auch nen Rad bestellt Montag in ner Woche kann ichs abholen


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

sind hier eigentlich nur XC-fahrer ?!  bin ich echt der einzige, der am liebsten bergab unterwegs ist?!


----------



## Lude969 (14. Juni 2012)

Na Bergab is am gemütlichsten aber du meinst sicher nen anderes bergab 

War vorletztes Wochenende im Bikepark Bad Wildbad boah richtig geil dort. Wie da manche den Wald runter sind echt übel  und die Räder  hätte am liebsten eins oder zwei mitgenommen von den Jungs


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

bad wildbad war ich noch nie, aber der ist auch schon nicht schlecht  

ich muss in den ferien dringend wieder nach winterberg ...   das alte canyon quälen   letztes jahr war es 3x an einem tag zur reparatur kurz inner werkstatt


----------



## Lude969 (14. Juni 2012)

Wie viele Räder hast du denn und welche?

Freu mich auch auf meins dann gehts gleich mal bissl innen Odenwald und halt auch ma rauf nach Bad Wildbad aber da nur die einfachen sachne


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

ich habe ein altes canyon big mountain I   ...    

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11384/100_2947_1.jpg

das triffts am ehesten, aber einige details sind anders  


und ein ktm veneto für den alltag


----------



## Lude969 (14. Juni 2012)

Wow schickes Teil 

Find die langen Gabeln vorne so geil an den Rädern.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2012)

joar, 170mm , absenkbar auf 110.  das ist echt klasse, und mit genug brunox  läuft sie trotz ihres alters tadellos  auch öl und druckluftpatrone sind noch immer dicht ...  

habe leider vor 2 monaten bei nem HDD-crash sämtliche bilder ausm park und sonst so verloren, sonst würde ich mal was posten


----------



## Lude969 (15. Juni 2012)

Du mir sagen die ganzen Fremdwöfter rein garnix befasse mich erst seit kurzem ein wenig mehr mit radeln  Deshalb hatte ich ja auch hier mal gefragt welches rad ich mir zulegen sollte. Aber es wird langsam


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2012)

ok, dann eifnach immer fahren und spaß haben, dann entwickelt man sich irgendwann in eine richtung     und dann weiß man auch, wenn man was anderes braucht  

ride on


----------



## Lude969 (15. Juni 2012)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage  Der Unterschied bei nem Rahmen ner Federung ofer Bremse leuchtet mir ein aber was machen Lager Schaltung Umwerfer für nen Unterschied?


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Naja, es gibt billige (Alivio, Acera), günstige (Deore), gute (SLX/XT) und sehr gute (XTR).

Sie unterscheiden sich im Gewicht, im Preis (!) und in der Handhabung/wie-gut-es-funktioniert.


----------



## Lude969 (15. Juni 2012)

Ok Gewicht und Preis versteh ich aber wir gut es Schaltet das is eher der Punkt wo ich sag was kann hier gut oder schlecht gemacht werden? Gut möglich das mir die Erfahrung fehlt da ich meist nur Straße gefahren bin ubd dann auch immer ohne zu schalten. Vorne das größte Blatt hinten das fünfte oder so. Mir is klar das wenns durch den Wald oder auch krasse DH mehr geschalten wird aber welcher Vorgang is hier gut/schlecht. Hatte an meinem letzten Bike ne Deore/Xt Mischung und da hatte ich ne automatik drin  Da sind als die Gänge von alleine einen Gang hoch oder runter aber das war denk nur ne Einstellungssache  Das neue Rad hat ne XT SLX Mischung ma sehen wie es damit is.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Welches Bike? SLX/XT ist gut 

Guck mal hier:http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-neun-schaltgruppen-im-vergleich.267573.2.htm


----------



## Lude969 (15. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Link interessant ! Mein bestelltes Bike is das M1 oder M2 von Bikebox. Bekomm beide zusammengebaut und fahr dann beide probe. Wollte erst das Radon Team 6 oder 7 aber bei Bikebox gibts noch nen wenig mehr fürs Geld. Hab seid nen paar Monaten immer die Bike und die Mountenbike aber da steht leider bicht so interessantes drin viel Werbung


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Wie viel kostet soeins?

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Copperhead 3.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juni 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich gute Tutorials um zu lernen, wie man ein Fahrrad(Mountainbike in meinem Fall) baut und/oder pflegt?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Mein Tutorial heißt "Papa". Da wird alles sehr gut beschrieben .

Außerdem sind die Workshops sehr realitätsnah


----------



## HorseT (15. Juni 2012)

Mensch, und ich dachte schon hier gäbe es keine Bike-Begeisterten. Die Möglichkeiten sind zwar in Berlin sehr begrenzt, aber wir haben sogar einen eigenen Verein mit eigener Strecke. 1x im Jahr darf man dann auch offiziell gegen die Zeit fahren 
Dieses ist dieses Jahr entstanden. Mal sehen, ob jmd den Fehler entdeckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Fehler? Der linke Bremsgriff sieht komisch aus


----------



## Lude969 (15. Juni 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel kostet soeins?
> 
> Ich habe seit kurzem ein Copperhead 3.



Das M1 1000Euro
Und das M2 800Euro 

Radon Team 7 1000Euro
Team 6 800 Euro.

Sehr geiles Bild 

Edit: Das Copperhead 3 is ja auch ma nen richtig gutes Rad  

Die 1000 Euro Grenze is echt übel was es hier an guten bikes gibt


----------



## G-Beret (15. Juni 2012)

Hier gibts ja doch ein paar Freunde des Bergabsports, nicht nur die ganzen verrückten Bergauffahrer.^^
 Wenn wir schon einmal dabei sind einmal dabei sind hier zwei Pics vom letzen Sonntag auf unserem Hometrack:


----------



## Lude969 (15. Juni 2012)

geile Bilder  hab den Jungs in Bad Wildbad zugeschaut als ich gegessen hab. Is ja schon fast krank was da abgeliefert wird


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

HorseT schrieb:


> Mensch, und ich dachte schon hier gäbe es keine Bike-Begeisterten. Die Möglichkeiten sind zwar in Berlin sehr begrenzt, aber wir haben sogar einen eigenen Verein mit eigener Strecke. 1x im Jahr darf man dann auch offiziell gegen die Zeit fahren
> Dieses ist dieses Jahr entstanden. Mal sehen, ob jmd den Fehler entdeckt...
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich find da keinen fehler, außer deiner mäßigen schutzbekleidung


----------



## HorseT (16. Juni 2012)

Na dann kläre ich euch mal auf: Meine Mäntel sind falsch rum draufgezogen. Normalerweise ist die Beschriftung von Maxxis auf der rechten Seite und nicht auf der linken.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

Oh. Kenne mich bei denen nicht aus.


----------



## Lude969 (16. Juni 2012)

HorseT schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann kläre ich euch mal auf: Meine Mäntel sind falsch rum draufgezogen. Normalerweise ist die Beschriftung von Maxxis auf der rechten Seite und nicht auf der linken.



Haha ok steht das nicht auf beiden seiten? Nie drauf geachtet. Gabs nen Grund für?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

Hey Guys,

macht das was aus wenn man mit Stahlwolle seine Bremsscheiben reinigt?


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

-.-

Lieber gleich mit Senf


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

Dann glänzt die Scheibe aber nicht mehr. 
Nachdem ich kein Schleifpapier gefunden habe, erblickte mich die neue Dachpappe. Erstmal mit Dachpappe die Bremsbeläge geschliffen.  (Ob das gut ist?)


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

also:

zu den maxxis-reifen: ist mir noch nie aufgefallen (fahre meist schwalbe oder conti), aber jetzt wo dus sagst ... 


zu bremsscheíben:

WAS ZUM GEIER habt ihr damit gemacht, dass ihr sie mit stahlwolle reinigen wollt ?! groben dreck einfach mit nem sauberen (!!) lappen abwischen, falls mal öl draufkommt, kann ich reinigungsalkohol und neue beläge empfehlen (einige elektroniker hier haben vllt alk? ).

wofür nen belag mit dachpappe schleifen ?!   warum überhaupt schleifen??  

wenn ihr mehr bremspower erreichen wollt, holt euch organische beläge, ne bessere bremse, oder macht mal mehr unterarm-training als nur zu tippen, dann reicht das   die beläge schleifen ist quatsch, da sie ja eh nicht soviel material haben ... 

übrigens dürften angeschliffene beläge und geschmirgelte bremsscheiben dazu neigen, selbst trocken zu quietschen


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Beläge verglast sind, kann *leichtes* Abschleifen helfen, glaube ich.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

Genau! 
Meine Bremsscheibe war etwas verbogen. Hab se wieder begradigt und danach mit Stahlwolle die leichten Rostflecken weg gemacht, die sogar mit dem Finger weg zu Wischen gingen. Hab dann die ganze Scheibe von beiden Seiten mit Stahlwolle ohne alles gereinigt. Jetzt sieht die Scheibe wieder richtig schön Edel aus.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

...und bremst nicht mehr


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

Nö, die macht was se soll. Könnte aber besser sein, liegt aber an meinem Gewicht. (Bike: Max. 100Kg, Icke: 96Kg)


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

einfach mal kräftig  bremsen hätte gereicht  

reicht auch gegen verglasen    und spätestens, wenn im gelände etwas dreck mit reinkommt, schmirgeln die sandkörnchen das alles sauber


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> einfach mal kräftig  bremsen hätte gereicht
> 
> reicht auch gegen verglasen    und spätestens, wenn im gelände etwas dreck mit reinkommt, schmirgeln die sandkörnchen das alles sauber


 
Sehr richtig


----------



## HorseT (16. Juni 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Haha ok steht das nicht auf beiden seiten? Nie drauf geachtet. Gabs nen Grund für?


 
Nee, bei Maxxis steht das nur auf einer Seite damit man die auch richtig aufzieht.  Hatte den Tag vorher neue Felgen bekommen und dann aus eigener Dummheit nicht darauf geachtet die auch richtig raufzuziehen.

Im Gegensatz zu den Big Betty, welche ich vorher drauf hatte, bieten die Minion viel mehr Seitenhalt. Kann mich mit den Dingern viel mehr in Anliegern reinlegen und in Grenzbereichen fühlt sich der Minion immer noch kontrollierbar an. Bei Schwalbe war das nicht so. Des weiteren hatte ich auch arge Probleme mit Snakebites. Da bieten die Minion im Vergeleich zum Big Betty einen viel höheren Durchschlagschutz. 
Ach und ich musste nur 40€ für einen neuen Satz bezahlen. Da musste ich einfach zugreifen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

dann sollte ich die maxxis wohl mal testen, meine big bettys sind eh fast rutner (zumindest hinten).  und ehrlich gesagt ist schwalbe extrem teuer ...


----------



## Lude969 (16. Juni 2012)

Ma ne kurze Frage kann bei meinem Bike wählen zwischen Kasette 11-32 oder 11-34..?? Soll heißen? Und was is besser/soll ich nehmen?


----------



## HorseT (16. Juni 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Ma ne kurze Frage kann bei meinem Bike wählen zwischen Kasette 11-32 oder 11-34..?? Soll heißen? Und was is besser/soll ich nehmen?


 
Das ist die Übersetzung am Hinterrad. Bei 11-34 hast du einen leichteren Gang zur Auswahl als bei 11-32. Musst du wissen. Wenn du CC fährst, macht sich die 11-34 Cassette eventuell positiv bemerkbar, da es minimal leichter bergauf geht. Liegt jetzt einfach an deinen Einsatzgebiet.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> dann sollte ich die maxxis wohl mal testen, meine big bettys sind eh fast rutner (zumindest hinten).  und ehrlich gesagt ist schwalbe extrem teuer ...


 
na ja, regulär kostet ein Mantel von Maxxis auch 40€. Die nehmen sich da also nicht viel. Hatte nur Glück, dass ich einen Kumpel habe der den Kram zum Einkaufspreis besorgen kann.


----------



## Lude969 (16. Juni 2012)

Ah ok dank dir naja bei mir steht nur Straße/Wald und ein wenig Bikepark an wenn ich die Erfahrung habe aber denk bei mir is das dann schon egal was da eingebaut wird soll der nette Herr reinbaun was er will


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

@HorseT:  kein problem, ich krieg beim händler meines vertrauens mittlerweile auch den einkaufspreis  

aber trotzdem werd ich mal auf ebay gucken, da gibbet die manchmal extrem billig. besonders die maxxis reifen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2012)

Mal ein bisschen Gegenentwurf zu den xtausend € MT-Bikes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für 65€ erstanden und läuft wie ne Eins.
Rahmen ist nen Peugeot Stahldings aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend und die Schaltung noch an selbigem angebracht. Die Felgen sind aber halbwegs neue Mavics mit den ausrangierten original Mänteln des Bulls von nem Kumpel und das Schaltwerk und die Bremshebel wurden wohl auch irgendwann mal getauscht. Dafür ist der Sattel wohl auch noch original bzw. ähnlich alt wie der Rahmen .


----------



## skyscraper (17. Juni 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen Gegenentwurf zu den xtausend € MT-Bikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hart.


----------



## Crymes (17. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal, kann man bei Scheibenbremsen von ausen erkennen, ob die Beläge runter sind?
Das sieht alles wie am Anfang aus, nur beiim Bremsen gibts jetzt so ein komisches Schleifen anstatt klickern.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann man bei Scheibenbremsen von ausen erkennen, ob die Beläge runter sind?
> Das sieht alles wie am Anfang aus, nur beiim Bremsen gibts jetzt so ein komisches Schleifen anstatt klickern.



naja, wirklich gut sieht mans nicht, ich würde sie kurz rausnehmen  

was denn für ein schleifen?  und was für ein klickern?!


----------



## HorseT (17. Juni 2012)

Du kannst die Beläge doch einfach aus dem Bremssattel nehmen.
Einfach den Stift rausziehen und dann kannst du die Beläge raus holen. Alles andere wäre jetzt total blöd.

Was bedeutet denn "klickeren"?


----------



## Crymes (17. Juni 2012)

Ja, dann werd ich mir die Beläge mal rausnehmen, hab halt Angst, dass dieser Sucherungsstift beim erneuten Spreizen abbricht.

Das klickern kommt doch immer, wenn man so ab 30 km/h abbremst, hat so nen leisen rauen Untertin.
Das normale Bremsgeräusch halt.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

also erstens sind diese sicherungsstifte meist wiederverwertbar und brechen so gut wie nicht, und zweitens gibbet die im hunderterpack für geschätzte 3€ im baumarkt ...  

eigentlich klingt eine scheibenbremse bei jeder geschwindigkeit relativ gleich ...   da klickert nix. 

von welcher bremse reden wir denn genau?


----------



## HorseT (17. Juni 2012)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mein Stift spreizt sich da nicht. Der wird einfach in den Sattel geschraubt. Der wiederum ist mit einem Sicherheitsring/Klemme am Ende abgesichert. Avid eben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

HorseT schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mein Stift spreizt sich da nicht. Der wird einfach in den Sattel geschraubt. Der wiederum ist mit einem Sicherheitsring/Klemme am Ende abgesichert. Avid eben.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
ja, avid macht das mit ner kleinen schraube, einige hersteller verwenden aber eifnach einen dieser günstigen spreizstifte (wie auch immer die wirklich heißen)
http://www.stollenbiker.de/cms/upload/bilder/werkstatt-hydr-scheibenbremse-001.jpg


----------



## Crymes (17. Juni 2012)

Ich denk dass es eine Shimano Deore ist, müsste aber nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich denk dass es eine Shimano Deore ist, müsste aber nochmal nachschauen.


 
da sollte definitiv nix klackern. die deore ist eigentlich ne solide bremse im niedrigeren budget-bereich (utner ausschluss der billig-hersteller natürlich).


----------



## Crymes (17. Juni 2012)

Das ist auch kein richtiges klackern, halt des normale Bremsgeräusch.
Ich werde mir die Beläge jetzt ma anschauen (erst mal voren, da kommt das Schleifen her) und dann vll. ein Foto machen.

So, hab die Bremsscheiben mal ausgebaut.
Müssen die gewechselt werden?
HAm jetzt ungefähr 2000 km hinter sich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Juni 2012)

Gibts hier eigentlich (fast) nur MTBler? Oder auch ein paar, die Straße fahren? Also mit Verein (und Wettkämpfen).


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

die beläge sehen noch gut aus   im XC-Bereich verschleißen die auch nicht so schnell.  Kommt nur drauf an, dass halt noch was drauf ist 

@john201050:  straße ist mir persönlich eifnach zu langweilig, alles was ich auf asphalt fahre ist reine fortbewegung  spaß kommt bei mir da nicht auf ...  übrigens genauso wenig wie beim bergauffahren  dafür gibts nen lift


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich (fast) nur MTBler? Oder auch ein paar, die Straße fahren? Also mit Verein (und Wettkämpfen).


 *TFTP100* fährt im Verein.
Die Beläge sind fertig, Zeit für Neue.

Hat jemand nen guten und günstigen Tipp für Trekkingschuhe?


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Juni 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> *TFTP100* fährt im Verein.


 Ich weiß. Allerdings MTB und SKI. Zumindest hat er nix von Straße gesagt und sich ein neues MTB gekauft.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die Beläge sind fertig, Zeit für Neue.


 

die beläge sehen doch fast aus wie neu ?!!!

zu trekkingschuhen: ich kann die marke Merrel sehr empfehlen  ansonsten so die üblichen verdächtigen wie TheNorthFace, und natürlich wolfskin etc.  du kannst ja mal bei globetrotter schauen


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte noch erwähnen das ich Plattfüße habe. 
Merell? Mit welcher Marke kann man die vergleichen? (Sry, die Firma kennsch ned)
Also mein Werkstattheini würde die sofort austauschen.
*PC GAMER* ist auch ein Fahrradfahrer, Skyscraper auch.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

so sehen die neu aus:

http://www.biking-24.de/bilder/neutral/31-300569.jpg

ich würde sagen, da ist noch nicht viel runter  alles, was da so von der hauptplatte absteht, kann weggebremst werden, und bis seine beläge weg sind, dauert das noch lange 

werkstattheinis sind auch gerne sehr hilfsbereit dabei, auch noch den kleinsten eventuellen verschleiß/fehler/sonstiges zu finden und zu beheben 


merrel ...   hmm schwierig die zu vergleichen. 

Online Shop fr Schuhe & Socken
aber schau doch mal hier. du suchst vermutlich nach freizeitschuhen oder wanderschuhen. da bekommst du hier eine klasse auswahl


----------



## PC GAMER (17. Juni 2012)

Mein Name wird hier benutzt 

Ja, dass stimmt ich fahre MTB, aber da mein Fahrrad geklaut wurde und ich nur eine Tageswertgutschrift bekommen habe, fahre ich mit einem Einsteiger MTB vom Kollegen ( er hat 2 ).

Neues bike kaufe ich vllt Anfang Herbst.


----------



## Stinksack (17. Juni 2012)

na rat mal wers geklaut hat


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2012)

So sehen die Beläge bei mir aus, wenn die nicht mehr das tun was sie sollen.
Die Werkstattheinis müssen ja auch von was Leben. 

Man hat mir gesagt das ich für Norwegen Trekkingschuhe brauche, da auch fast Bergsteigen dabei ist. Aber Trekkingschuhe sind ja nicht gleich Trekkingschuhe. Es gibt ja noch Unterschiede. Hiking, Wander und Freizeitschuhe.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

kenne ich, mein geliebtes dauernd verbessertes bike wurde 1tag vor seiner endgültigen fertigstellung geklaut ...  zum glück hats die versicherung übernommen, und ich konnte bei der gelegenheit auch direkt auf nen downhiller umsteigen, was sonst etwas zu teuer geworden wäre


----------



## PC GAMER (17. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte an dem Tag neue Reifen drauf gemacht gehabt 

Das bike hatte ich für 400,- gekauft gehabt und habe nach 3 Jahren als wertgutschrift etwas mit 160,- bekommen -.-


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2012)

So, hab da mal Merell angeschaut: http://www.amazon.de/Merrell-CHAM3-...r_1_16?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1339964541&sr=1-16
Kann man da bedenkenlos zugreifen, oder machts auch der Freizeitschuh für den Urlaub?


----------



## Stinksack (17. Juni 2012)

der sieht echt ******** aus


----------



## skyscraper (17. Juni 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts hier eigentlich (fast) nur MTBler? Oder auch ein paar, die Straße fahren? Also mit Verein (und Wettkämpfen).



Naja, früher ich


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

zum schuh: bestell ihn, probier ihn an, und entscheide dann  


naja,  mein altes bike war ein giant terrago 3  ...   schneeweißer rahmen war geblieben, hatte aber ne rock shox tora solo air bekommen, kompletter shimano XT antrieb, und avid elixir R bremsen, mit ner 185er  G3 hinten und am nächsten tag wäre vorne statt der gleichen ne 200er XT-scheibe drauf gekommen ...  dazu organische beläge.  als bereifung  waren kenda nevegals und an dem tag für hinten ein conti mountain king drauf.  

nur der laufradsatz war noch nicht getauscht  

naja, das ding hatte 600€ gekostet, hatte nochmal das gleiche für die umbauten bezahlt (so mit der zeit ... sonst hätte ich direkt was anderes genommen  ), und  der versicherung konnte ich davon noch 1000€ nachweisen, die sie klaglos gezahlt hat


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2012)

@john: Siehe folgender Post:


			
				Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein bisschen Gegenentwurf zu den xtausend € MT-Bikes:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=556276"/>
> Für 65€ erstanden und läuft wie ne Eins.
> Rahmen ist nen Peugeot Stahldings aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend und die Schaltung noch an selbigem angebracht. Die Felgen sind aber halbwegs neue Mavics mit den ausrangierten original Mänteln des Bulls von nem Kumpel und das Schaltwerk und die Bremshebel wurden wohl auch irgendwann mal getauscht. Dafür ist der Sattel wohl auch noch original bzw. ähnlich alt wie der Rahmen .


Also ja ich fahre Straße, aber nein ich tu es nicht ernsthaft. Heute mal wieder "gemütlich" 50km, aber über 100 werden es nie und im Wettbewerb eh nicht.


----------



## PC GAMER (17. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre manchmal über 100 km, dann tut der arsch weh


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2012)

ich werde mich da jetzt nicht anschließen, abseits der straße ist ein kilometer relativ  

aber so gemütliche-touren-mäßig sind 100KM am tag kein problem  ab und an auch immer schön


----------



## Lude969 (23. Juni 2012)

Hm mein Rad is irgendwie nicht lieferbar das ich vor hatte zu holen 

Jetht wollte ich nen Cube Ltd CC aber das is im Bikeladen ums eck nicht auf Lager dort haben sie mir nen Cube Ltd oder nen Cube Ltd Race nahegelegt was sagt ihr dazu kann man da zugreifen?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

bei cube kann man eigentlich zugreifen, die sind gut.

das race wird vermutlich noch etwas extremer abgestimmt sein,  so wie meine 5sek.  google-bildersuche aussieht, hat es weniger dämpferweg  und sit insgesamt noch sportlicher.  wird nen bisschen schneller sein, aber ich denke du solltest das CC nehmen, das wird ein klein bisschen komfortabler sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Juni 2012)

Welches Modelljahr? (also was für Komponenten sind jeweils verbaut?)


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr? (also was für Komponenten sind jeweils verbaut?)


 
die großen marken verbauen immer die aktuellen teile.  und da die 2013er kollektion erst in ca. 4 monaten vorgestellt wird,  ists wohl alles von 2012


----------



## HorseT (23. Juni 2012)

Dem muss ich widersprechen. Bei BMO kann ich jetzt auch schon 2013er Fox-Federelemente kaufen...


----------



## Lude969 (23. Juni 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Modelljahr? (also was für Komponenten sind jeweils verbaut?)



Modelljahr 2012

Das Race hat der Laden auf Lager aber hat keine komplette XT ausstattung und über die Fox Gabel schreiben nen paar im Internet nichts gutes.

Das CC hat halt ne komplette XT ausstattung und ne ordentliche reba. Ist aber leider nicht auf Lager muss bestellt werden wenn das geht. 

Vom Rahmen usw sind beide gleich sind nur 2-3 sachen anders. Bei den Bremsen und der Gabel weiß ich nicht welche besser sind aber bei den restlichen Teilen sollte das CC besser sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

also fox ist der könig der dämpfer, aber die reba ist auch sehr schick  welche version denn?


----------



## Lude969 (23. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> also fox ist der könig der dämpfer, aber die reba ist auch sehr schick  welche version denn?


 
Von der Fox? DIese hier Fox Evolution 32 Float RL, 100mm, Lockout

Geht um die beiden Räder

CC: CUBE Ltd CC
Race: CUBE Ltd Race black anodized


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juni 2012)

"meinen" neuer "Renner". E-Bike mit 6-Gangschaltung. Selbst Baumarkträder sind besser ausgestattet. Wenigstens hat meine Chefin auf mich gehört und wenigstens das VR mit eine Hydra Scheibenbremse Ausgestattet. Marke Fern-fern-ost-billig-eig-nicht-in-Dt-angeboten...
Ich kann die VRB voll anziehen, aber das HR bekomm ich nicht hoch^^ auch sehr Nutzerfreundlich. liegt aber wohl eher an den geschätzten 30kg Gesamtgewicht. (ohne Fahrer)
Die E-Unterstützung besteht im übrigen nur beim Anfahren und Beschleunigen. Ab 25km/h setzt die Unterstützung aus. wenn man aber gewohnt ist 30km/h und aufwärts zufahren, kommt man sich wie ein Verkehrshindernis vor, da man es kaum schaft an die 30km/h kommt.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

Welches Preis-Segment? Fullsuspension oder Hardtail?

Vllt wirst du bei Canyon fündig.


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab mich jetzt für nen Cube festgelegt da mir viele dazu geraten haben. Wollt mir erst nen Rad aus nem kleinen Shop holen das ne Privatperson so nebenbei macht und naja mein letztes Rad von dort war ganz ok aber nicht perfekt. Hab dann überlegt nen Versender zu nehmen und mir das Radon ZR Team 7.0 zu holen, einzigste Rad in der 1000€ Klasse mit ner SID Gabel normal immer nur Reba und auch sonst super Ausstattung. Aber ich verzichte lieber auf den Vorteil eines Versenders da mir als Laie die Beratung und ne Werkstatt für Reparaturen und Service/Inspektion wichtiger ist. Den Shop hab ich mitlerweile gefunden und die führen halt Cube Räder und ähnliche is aber nen Top Laden. Was mir noch in den Sinn kam war nen Copperhead 3 aber die dinger sind ja schon alle recht ausverkauft und der einzigste Laden der die hier führt is ne Servicewüste. War dort aber bis auf 15 MTB die mir zusagten war keines in meiner Preisvorstellung dabei. bis 800€ und dann ab 1300€ gings weiter und die Jungs haben auch nicht beraten sondern wollten nur verkaufen. Das is in dem Shop wo ich jetzt gestern war total anders. Die haben erstmal den unterschied erklärt zwischen nen paar Rädern und auch gleich ma nen Probesitzen geacht und auch nen paar Räder vorgeschlagen ( günstig=Cube LTD bissl teurer Cube Race). Wollte eigentlich direkt das Cube CC haben da das ne komplette XT Ausstattung hat aber das hatten sie nicht da denk das könnten sie im Notfall bestellen. ABer hab jetzt mal das CC mit dem Race verglichen und ja viel geben sich die zwei nicht bei dem Preis (beide 1099€). Das CC hat halt die komplette XT Ausstattung dafür hat halt das Race die bessere Fox Gabel. Hab jetzt den ganzen Abend nach vergleichen geschaut und nichts gefunden welches jetzt mehr fürs Geld hat deshalb denk ich kann ich ohne Sorgen zum Race greifen. Außer ihr würdet mir Gründe fürs CC geben


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

Also das Copperhead 3 ist super, hab ich selbst.

Wie wäre das: Canyon | MTB | Grand Canyon AL 6.0 ?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2012)

@nichtraucher91:  natürlich setzt der e-antrieb ab 25kmH aus. pedelecs mit bis zu 45km/h müssen ein nummernschild haben.  aber das ding da würde ich nicht fahren wollen  
und die bremse eines pedelecs ist auch nicht auf nen wheelie ausgelegt   (was mit dem motor und akku hinten dran eh sehr schwierig wäre ...)


@lude969: die persönliche beratung und der spätere service sind mir persönlich auch immer sehr wichtig. obwohl ich eigentlich alles an meinem bike selbst mache, kaufe ich deshalb nur beim händler meines vertrauens. besonders ein MTB ist ja unter umständen öfters in der reparatur   (u.U. auch, wenn man keine lust hat es selbst zu machen ...  zB bei problemen in der hydraulik ..  kann richtig mies sein, da was zu machen). 
ürbigens, wenn man bei einem hädnler mehrfach was größeres kauft, kann man davon ausgehen, dass man irgendwann bekannt ist und rabatte bekommt   seit ich bei ihm mal ein praktikum gemacht habe, bekomme ich die sachen zum einkaufspreis


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juni 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Also das Copperhead 3 ist super, hab ich selbst.
> 
> Wie wäre das: Canyon | MTB | Grand Canyon AL 6.0 ?


 
Hm is glaub von der Ausstattung her schlechter als das Cube aber sicher trotzdem nen nettes Bike. Aber wie gesagt bleib beim Cub jetzt und welches ob CC oder Race das entscheid ich dann vor Ort. 

Das Copperhead is schon besser als das Cube aber leider halt überall ausverkauft un mein Händler vertreibt die auch nicht.

@Strike

also Rabatt haben wir schon ausgehandelt da mein Schwiegervater auch gleich eins mitnimmt und für die Schwiegermutter vieleicht nen E-Bike gibt da sie Hüftprobleme hat und wenn wir im Schwarzwald bissl rumkurven sie keine Probleme hat weil sie auch sehr schmal ist. Desweiteren brauchen wir noch en GoPro2 die vertreiben sie dort auch also denk bei drei Bikes mit 3000-4000€ die GoPro mit 350€ und Barzahlung wird da was am Preis gehen


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

Ich habe meins fast neu für 750 auf Ebay bekommen. Da kannst du gucken.


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juni 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich habe meins fast neu für 750 auf Ebay bekommen. Da kannst du gucken.


 
Dann hab ich aber das Problem wenn ma was am Rad ist. Deshalb keinen Versender sonst hätte ich mir auch das Radon geholt.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

Wie du willst. Ich habe das Glück, dass mein Vater sich damit Super auskennt, deswegen war das kein Problem.


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juni 2012)

Dafür hab ich ja euch


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> und die bremse eines pedelecs ist auch nicht auf nen wheelie ausgelegt   (was mit dem motor und akku hinten dran eh sehr schwierig wäre ...)


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 
Endlich ein E-Bike für Sportler | pudelworld


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel
> Endlich ein E-Bike für Sportler | pudelworld


 
"smartphone-steuerung" 

@lude: ja, bei sonem großeinkauf geht sicher was am preis


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juni 2012)

Denk ich auch 

Also bisher hab ich ja immer nur so Oma Räder mit E Antrieb gesehen aber in dem laden wo ich morgen mein Bike hol dort sind nen haufen richtig moderne E Bikes gewesen deshalb sind wir auch auf die Idee gekommen Für die Schwiegermutter eins zu holen weil auf so nen altbackenes hätte sie sich nie gesetzt aber das was es da mittlerweile gibt sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Denk ich auch
> 
> Also bisher hab ich ja immer nur so Oma Räder mit E Antrieb gesehen aber in dem laden wo ich morgen mein Bike hol dort sind nen haufen richtig moderne E Bikes gewesen deshalb sind wir auch auf die Idee gekommen Für die Schwiegermutter eins zu holen weil auf so nen altbackenes hätte sie sich nie gesetzt aber das was es da mittlerweile gibt sieht richtig gut aus.


 
hab mal beim händler meiens vertrauens eins der großen e-bikes (zulassung bis 45km/h)  mit ordentlich modifizierter steuerungssoftware getestet ...    

die beschleunigung bis 30 oder so  zieht jeden sportwagen weg  total krank ... ich musste ernsthaft aufpassen, das vorderrad auf dem boden zu halten  

hachja ....   wenn die teile nicht so schwer wären, würd ich mir damit ein enduro aufbauen


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juni 2012)

Bin noch nie eines gefahren werd ma morgen mich auf so ne Mühle setzen


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juni 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich aber das Problem wenn ma was am Rad ist. Deshalb keinen Versender sonst hätte ich mir auch das Radon geholt.


Selber machen.
Ist garnicht so schwer, am meisten wird dabei der gesunde Menschverstand und Sorgfalt gebraucht.
Und du mußt wissen wie rum du drehen mußt um eine Schraube zu lösen.


----------



## HorseT (24. Juni 2012)

Ja vieles sollte man wirklich probieren sich selber anzueignen oder einfach auf Leute zurückgreifen können, die das einen zeigen können. Wenn ich bei jedem Platten, Zentrieren oder Einspeichern zum Fahrradhändler gurken müsste, hätte ich bestimmt schon doppelt so viel Geld fürs Biken ausgegeben. 
Außerdem ist es echt nicht verkehrt, wenn man sich mit seinem Hobby auskennt. Stellt euch mal vor wir würden zum einbauen einer neuen Graka zum Pc-Laden gehen


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2012)

ohja, da muss ich horseT recht geben  

wobei ein komplettes einspeichen schon recht schwer zu erlernen ist. etwas nachzentrieren sollte aber mit gesundem menschenverstand gehen


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juni 2012)

ja nen Platten hab ich als Jugendlicher haufenweiße gewechselt  aber bei meinem letzten Rad war die Schaltung verstellt un das hab auch mit selbsteinstellen nicht genau hinbekommen. Mittlerweile hab ich ja schon zu viele Hobbys und zu wenig Zeit mich mit allem so genau auseinanderzusetzen


----------



## Lude969 (25. Juni 2012)

So nen Update  Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Ltd Race. Heute morgen Probegefahren. Leider steh ich genau zwischen Rahmengröße 18-20, hab mich dann aber fürs 18 entschieden da kommts mir sportlicher vor. Da meim Schwiegervater das auch so gut gefallen hat hat er sich das gleiche auch genommen und für die Schwiegermutter gabs nen CUBE EPO FE (Mj. 2012) - E-Bike. Das ding geht ab wie schmitz Katze  und für den Winter zum Snowboarden gabs noch gleich ne GoPro 2 HD dazu. Mal schaun wenn wir heute abend die Räder holen ob wir die mal zum testen anschnallen und mitlaufen lassen


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

geil  

ne gopro 2 hd ...  ich komm dann mal vorbei 

das LTD race sieht gut aus, das e-bike übrigens auch   würde ich auch beide nehmen, aber für so zwischendurch reicht da das  budget noch nicht aus   ich wär ja schon happy, wenn ich mir mal ein aktuelles dh-bike leisten könnte ...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2012)

Eine GoPro kann man immer gebrauchen.
Und selbst wenn du dir alle Gräten brichst hast du es sicher auf Video weil die Kamera überlebt(selbst getestet).


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Juni 2012)

Ne gopro 2 HD  hat mein Bruder auch. Ist schon super das teil   
Vor allem Stürze (von anderen in Zeitlupe) sind echt genial.


----------



## Lude969 (25. Juni 2012)

Nen Kumpel hat die immer dabei wenn er mit seiner Ninja rumfährt und selbst bei Aufnahmen von 250km/h macht die noch alles mit. Bei uns wird die sicher oft gebraucht im Winter zum Ski und Snowboardfahren Im Sommer zum schwimmen und biken und irgendeinen Nutzen findet man sicher noch  Das e Bike hat meine Schwiegermutter nur genommen weil es nicht so altbacken aussieht wie die anderen alle und der akku versteckt ist. Damit würd sogar ich rumfahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juni 2012)

Der Aktuelle Stand. 
Deore Kurbel gegen Truvativ Stylo 3.2 
Shimano 486 gegen Avid Elixir R ('11)
Cdale Sattel gegen Seele Italia Filante
Die Fatty wartet noch immer auf den Eingang des Gehalts um in die Wartung zugehen...


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Juli 2012)

na dann werd ich auch mal was zum thema beitragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dynamics Gravity Disk


----------



## HorseT (3. Juli 2012)

So Leute, mal was Wichtiges nebenbei. Komme zwar selber nicht aus Hessen, aber ich denke das man die Leute dort unterstützen sollte. Und bei der Aktion ist es definitiv angebracht. Also einfach mal durchlesen und danach die Petition unterstützen. 

Open Trails Hessen - Mountainbiker gegen ein Bikeverbot in Hessens Wldern - Online Petition


----------



## Lude969 (3. Juli 2012)

HorseT schrieb:


> So Leute, mal was Wichtiges nebenbei. Komme zwar selber nicht aus Hessen, aber ich denke das man die Leute dort unterstützen sollte. Und bei der Aktion ist es definitiv angebracht. Also einfach mal durchlesen und danach die Petition unterstützen.
> 
> Open Trails Hessen - Mountainbiker gegen ein Bikeverbot in Hessens Wldern - Online Petition


 
Wohn zwar "nur" an der grenze BW/Hessen auf der Seite von BW aber komm jeden Tag hin und her auf auf em Rad und hab Gestern auch schon unterschrieben is ne echt gute sache 

So un nu auch ma nen Bild vom Rad´l:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-rad-l-5422-picture560346-20120703-202026.jpg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juli 2012)

HorseT schrieb:


> So Leute, mal was Wichtiges nebenbei. Komme zwar selber nicht aus Hessen, aber ich denke das man die Leute dort unterstützen sollte. Und bei der Aktion ist es definitiv angebracht. Also einfach mal durchlesen und danach die Petition unterstützen.
> 
> Open Trails Hessen - Mountainbiker gegen ein Bikeverbot in Hessens Wldern - Online Petition


 
Hab ich heute schon gemacht und auch gleich über FB verbreitet


----------



## skyscraper (4. Juli 2012)

HorseT schrieb:


> So Leute, mal was Wichtiges nebenbei. Komme zwar selber nicht aus Hessen, aber ich denke das man die Leute dort unterstützen sollte. Und bei der Aktion ist es definitiv angebracht. Also einfach mal durchlesen und danach die Petition unterstützen.
> 
> Open Trails Hessen - Mountainbiker gegen ein Bikeverbot in Hessens Wldern - Online Petition


 
Und ich wohne in Hessen 

Da mache ich mit


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2012)

Auch von mir mal was kleines, auch wenn man leider nicht so viel erkennt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Per4mance (23. Oktober 2012)

ich wollte eigendlich nen fahrrad für alles, fand MTB' s aber immer am schönsten weil ich in meiner jugend auch nur welche hatte.

hab mir dann eins gekauft mit der option mal bei Trails einsteigen zu können. so wurde es nen hairdtail.

kenn hier nur niemand der mit mir fahren würde. weiss nicht mal woran man nen trail erkennt.

zudem brauch ich noch schuhe... handschuhe und helm hab ich schon. (nur nen normalen helm keinen vollschutzhelm.

mein bike is nix besonderes aber ich denke als anfänger wirds reichen:

Focus Fatboy 2011 sollte so sein wie in der beschreibung nur meine gabel is schwarz. der hat nur den vorbau gewechselt weil er meinte der is zu kurz oder so. es hat 550.- gekostet

der verkäufer fährt selber nen fully und recht extrem, meinte aber das bike is ganz ok .

sagt mir bitte nicht das bike is müll


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema Schuhe:

Ich fahre mit geländegängigen Turnschuhen.  Aktuell  Adidas Kanada   und  NorthFace Hedgehog.   Damit hat man sehr guten Grip auf den Pedalen (Platformpedals,  kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. selbst für XC.  sind sehr angenehm),  und man legt sich nicht auf die nase wenn man doch mal zu fuß unterwegs ist (streckebesichtigung) oder mit dem bike auf dem rücken klettern muss   (JA das geht!)


Zu deinem Bike:

Das ist schon nicht schlecht, für 200-300€ mehr wäre aber eine deutlich bessere Ausstattung drin gewesen.  Besonders gute Gabeln findet man meist erst ab 800-1000€,  da sie einzeln schon zu teuer sind.  (Ist wie mit Fertig-PCs, die nen i7 haben, ein mieses Selbstbau-Mainboard).
Dazu etwas kräftigere Bremsen, evtl einen langlebigeren Antrieb,  und bessere Reifen/Felgen/Narben. 

Wenn du es so magst, kannst du natürlich auch nachträglich immer weiter aufrüsten.  Habe selbst mal ein vergleichbares Bike (Giant Terrago 3 Disc) gehabt und mit der Zeit überarbeitet.

Am Ende hatte ich eine neue Gabel (RS Tora Solo Air),  Bremsen (Avid Elixir R) (mit 185mm hinten, vorne die 203mm XT-Scheibe ),  einen Shimano XT Antrieb,  und Enduro-Bereifung (Kenda Nevegal und Conti Mountain King 2.4)  drauf.  

Ich kann dir sagen, dass man davon vieles wirklich merkt.   Leider ist das Rad eine Woche nach der Fertigstellung aller Umbauten geklaut worden 

Auch wenn die Versicherung das neue bezahlt hat, ists echt schade drum


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Oktober 2012)

Zum Rad wurde so ziemlich alles gesagt. Für 550 ist es in Ordnung.

Zum Thema Schuhe. Kommt halt drauf an was und wie du fahren willst.

Ich fahre Sidi. Die passen gut um meinen Fuß, der Fuß sitzt auch fest und ich hab "druck im schlappen". Ganz billig sind die halt nicht.
Mit Turnschuhen oder so fahre ich nie, da ich nicht voran komme, wenn ich keine Klickpedale (und Schuhe) hab.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

Thema Klickpedale:

Bei deiner Unterkategorie des Bikens wäre es möglicherweise Sinnvoll.  Dann brauchst du natürlich zwingend entsprechendes Schuhwerk.  Vorteil ist der extrem gute Halt und die neue Möglichkeit,  die Pedale hinten auch wieder hochzuziehen. Das erfordert etwas Übung  du hast aber deutlich mehr Drehmoment  
Nachteil ist natürlich, dass du nicht schnell runter und wieder drauf kannst.   Ausklicken geht meist gut bei Sturzgefahr etc.,  aber für Kurvenfahrt geht es nicht, da du nicht gut genug wieder reinkommst.

Wenn du die Füße frei haben willst,  ist meine Empfehlung wie gesagt Plattform-Pedale zu kaufen.  Die haben den höchsten Grip, können sich nicht mal aus Versehen drehen, und wenn du mit normalen Schuhen (mit weicherer Sohle) fährst biegen diese sich nicht so durch wenn du mal richtig Kraft drauf gibst.  Mit viel Übung kann man hiermit auch ein wenig hinten hochziehen, in dem man die Füße gut darauf verkeilt. Ist aber kein Vergleich zu Klickpedalen.


----------



## Per4mance (23. Oktober 2012)

mit klickie' s fahr ich nicht... is mir zu riskant wenn man da mal schnell raus muss lieg ich mit rad im dreck 

bei schuhen hab ich gehört skaterschuhe wären gut weil die ne breite griffige sohle haben. ansonsten halt bmx schuhe sind giech wie skatershuhe aber mit steifer sohle.

das das bike nicht so toll ist war mir klar aber für das geld is die ausstattung ja ok. die option trails zu fahren is ja nnur sekundär. ich wollte einfach nen MTB wo ich kann wenn ich will. sonst hätte ich auch nen 300.- bulls mit alivio kaufen können 


können wir eigendlich mal den startpost editieren mit der herkunft aller MTB'er? dann könnte man mal was ausmachen. wie gesagt ich kennen hier keinen und weiss nichtmal wie man nen trail erkennt falls ich mal allein lostesten will . man sollte das ja aber auch nicht allein machen falls was passiert .


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

Meist kommt man aus Klickis gut raus   Aber ich verstehe deine Bedenken.

Zur Herkunft:  Ist ne gute Idee.   Naja, ich hab ja tatsächlich im Profil stehen wo ich wohne


----------



## Modders Vision (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch nicht so der Fan von Klicker-Pedalen, weil wenn du wirklich vor hast trails zu fahren sind die auch nicht wirklich was, die sind eher für MTB Touren gedacht.
Ich fahre selbst mit Schuhen von DC, die sitzen bequem und man hat guten Grip und "fühlt" die Pedale noch. Für mich sind das echt die besten Schuhe zum Trail fahren.
Wobei ich auch jemanden kenne, der zum Downhillfahren Bergschuhe an hat, deshalb muss das jeder selbst entscheiden, was er zum biken für Schuhe anzieht.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

Beim Downhill ist es auch nötig, etwas sehr robustes zu tragen.  Außerdem braucht man halt was echt geländegängiges, wenn man absteigt 

Ich verzichte aber auch bewusst  auf meine dicken Wanderschuhe.  Damit habe ich null Gefühl für die Pedale, und die doch recht hohe Sohle stört auch irgendwie.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte mal was gepostet hab darum einfach mal alles auf einmal

Cannondale CAAD 4 (Blau^^)
Truvativ Stylo 3.2 - XT schaltwerk, Deore Umwerfer, SLX Shifter, Elixir R (185/160), RST Deuce (wird bald gegen Fatty Super getauscht), Selle italia filante, CD C2 sattelstütze, slx kette Kassette, CD C3 Lenker, C3 Vorbau, Deore Naben (felgen weiß ich nicht mehr...), hutchinson Iguana

Shimano Antrieb wird noch gegen Sram x9 Komponenten getauscht

Bionicon Urban road (weiß^^) - serienausstattung 

orange Rahmen - Kona Unit'12 
wird ein 29" singlespeewd Aufbau. 
Deore kurbel ist schon dran (44z) und sonst ist noch nichts sicher außer Avid BB7 und 16z ritzel. Sicherlich werden es auch wieder Shimano PA A530 Pedale. auf nem single sind Klicker sicher besser 



Zur frage woran man ein trail erkennt- Schau dir ein paar Amateur videos auf YT an.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

Die Position in der Wohnung finde ich äußerst angemessen    Dann noch ne Ducati ins Wohnzimmer? 

Aber ein MTB an einer weißen Wand ist schon mutig ... 

Aber beides echt schöne Räder


----------



## Per4mance (23. Oktober 2012)

ich find die Puschen auf bild 2 sehr interessant 

ich schau mir mal nen paar Youtube videos an . ist ja nicht so das es hier kein gelände/wald gibt. ich wohn im allgäu  genauer gesagt in Memmingen da das aber keiner kennt schreib ich immer allgäu.

wegen den schuhen. ich kauf mir mal billige skaterschuhe und teste das mal .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Position in der Wohnung finde ich äußerst angemessen    Dann noch ne Ducati ins Wohnzimmer?
> 
> Aber ein MTB an einer weißen Wand ist schon mutig ...
> 
> Aber beides echt schöne Räder



ja alle schauen dumm wenn die rein kommen und geil ist wie sich alle ducken wenn sie unter dem CD lang gehen 
Nein im Wohnzimmer steht das Kona und ein C'dale Rahmen der eine beule im unterrohr hat, hängt an der wand

glaub mir die wand ist nicht mehr weiß -,-
Ich werd Alurahmen (nach oben offen und die kanten abgerundet) auf höhe der reifen befestigen,.... nach dem ich die wand neu gestrichen hab


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

Gute Idee  Mit Schienen und Halteseil oben hängt meins auch in der Garage.   

Du wirst trotzdem gut auf die Wand aufpassen müssen


----------



## skyscraper (24. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema günstiges Fahrrad:

Ich habe mein Bulls Copperhead 3 2012 in Ebay fast neu für 700 + Versand bekommen. Wenn man ein bisschen guckt, was auch mal länger dauert (mein Paps hats gemacht ) kann man da schon ordentlich sparen.


----------



## Per4mance (24. Oktober 2012)

wollte auch zuerst eins im inet bestellen. mir wurde dann aber gesagt das macht man nur wenn man seine größe usw kennt. als neuling sollte man sich beraten lassen wegen ergonomie usw.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2012)

man sollte ein rad ausprobieren bevor man es kauft.  

darüber hinaus:  viel spaß wenn es mal zur werkstatt muss 
Händler haben da lieber räder, die sie selbst verkauft haben.  da sind sie direkt freundlicher,  und meist gibts deutlich bessere preise 

Ich bekomme mittlerweile alles zum Großhändlerpreis und alles unter 10€ umsonst.  dazu zahle ich praktisch nichts für die Arbeit selbst


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2012)

Mit Skaterschuhen kann ich am besten fahren. Mit Bergschuhen hab ich gleich mal den Boden gegrüßt nachdem ich absteigen wollte, wegen dem harten Profil am linken Pedal abgerutscht und am rechten hängengeblieben.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2012)

Du bist am linken Pedal abgerutscht und dann am rechten hängen geblieben?!  Wie hast du denn das gemacht?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Oktober 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> man sollte ein rad ausprobieren bevor man es kauft.
> 
> darüber hinaus:  viel spaß wenn es mal zur werkstatt muss
> Händler haben da lieber räder, die sie selbst verkauft haben.  da sind sie direkt freundlicher,  und meist gibts deutlich bessere preise
> ...


 
sry aber werkstätten die das machen, sind für mich sofort auf der blacklist. ich hab in Magdeburg mittlerweile alle größeren laden durch und bin jetzt bei einem kleinen laden. dort ist es kein problem ein altes klapprar hin zubringen und reparieren zu lassen.
aber sowas ist leider nicht die Regel...


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja,  das ist auch kein Problem.  Meine Werkstatt macht das dann ebenfalls gut, aber gute Sonderpreise etc. bekommst du eher, wenn du bei ihnen auch mal etwas investiert hast


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du bist am linken Pedal abgerutscht und dann am rechten hängen geblieben?!  Wie hast du denn das gemacht?


 
Tiefes Profil und harter Gummi


----------



## skyscraper (25. Oktober 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> man sollte ein rad ausprobieren bevor man es kauft.
> 
> darüber hinaus:  viel spaß wenn es mal zur werkstatt muss
> Händler haben da lieber räder, die sie selbst verkauft haben.  da sind sie direkt freundlicher,  und meist gibts deutlich bessere preise
> ...



Joa, das macht und klärt halt auch mein Dad


----------



## Per4mance (5. November 2012)

mal noch ne frage zur MTB/Trail ausrüstung.

Bis jetzt hab ich: Helm, Handschuhe, Brille.  gekauft hab ich am Samstag skaterschuhe für 40€.

was fehlt jetzt noch ? brauch ich bestimme kleidung oder kann ich da auch mit ner Army Hose fahren? 

was ich mir noch gekauft hab: 

ist nen Kettenschutz für hinten das die kette nicht auf die strebe knallt. ist so nen neopren ding. 

schutzblech hinten und vorne (für normale fahren) im gelände kommt wenn dann nur das vordere rand das ich nichts in die fresse bekomm 

btw: is die saison schon rumm oder kann man noch fahren ?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. November 2012)

Du kannst so erstmal fahren.  Ich fahre normalerweise auch nur mit Helm+Brille und Handschuhen,  wenns sportlich wird noch mit Knie-&Schienbeinprotektion.    Die Vollpanzerung + Trikot kommen nur für Bikeparks oder wirklich gute Trails aus dem Schrank, meine hiesigen Trails sind dafür nicht ernst genug  

Schutzbleche:
Richtig im Gelände eigentlich ohne, aber wenns matschig wird und du keine Lust drauf hast hinterher vom Gartenschlauch grundgereinigt zu werden, kann mans machen.


Die Saison ist offiziell um,  Bikeparks haben zu.   Fahren kann man aber immer,  ich zieh halt dünne Thermobekleidung drunter.   Erst unter -15° wirds ekelig,  da gefriert mein Atem im Helm ...   
Das Problem ist bei mir eher, dass ich je 15km hin- und rückweg habe,  die machen dann verdammt wenig Spaß.  Ansonsten kann man immer fahren,  eventuell solltest du entsprechende Bereifung kaufen.   Bremsöl ist frostsicher


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2012)

Man kann immer fahren solange man sich nicht zu fein ist im Schlamm/Schnee und/oder in der Kälte zu fahren  . Mir ist allerdings letzten Winter mein Atem gefroren, beziehungsweise das Kondenswasser hat sich als Eisklumpen in den Haaren festgesetzt .


----------



## Lude969 (5. November 2012)

Is son Kettenschutz wichtig? Wenn der bei meinem Race nicht vom "Werk" aus drauf war werd ich hier ma nachrüsten müssen.

Nach ner Woche Pause hab ich heute mal meinen Schlauch gewechselt hatte nen glatten Snakebite hinten 4 nette kleine Löcher  Werd mir jetzt übern Winter ma neue Pedale zulegen die Welko glaub heißen die nen nachbau direkt aus HongKong  Und mit den gewechselten Griffen werd ich immer glücklicher freu mich richtig nächstes Jahr auf nen paar Touren durch den Schwarzwald und dann gehts auch das erste mal in nen Bike Park!!


----------



## Stryke7 (5. November 2012)

Kettenschutz ist nur nötig, wenn du kleine macken an der strebe vermeiden willst.  mehr sinn hat der nicht.

ich schleppe auch immer komplettes reparaturzeug mit mir rum,  war schon öfter nötig   mein reifenverschleiß auf kilometer gerechnet ist wirklich grausig


----------



## Klutten (5. November 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kettenschutz ist nur nötig, wenn du kleine macken an der strebe vermeiden willst.  mehr sinn hat der nicht.


 
...und bei Carbonrahmen eine absolute Pflicht, es sei denn, man möchte sich öfter mal einen neuen Rahmen gönnen - im besten Fall ohne Sturz und Rahmenbruch.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. November 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...und bei Carbonrahmen eine absolute Pflicht, es sei denn, man möchte sich öfter mal einen neuen Rahmen gönnen - im besten Fall ohne Sturz und Rahmenbruch.


 
ja gut,  für nen carbonrahmen reichts bei mir nicht     sag bloß, du fährst einen ?


----------



## Klutten (5. November 2012)

Jupp, einen Strike FX. Allerdings noch mit einem Hinterbau aus Alu. Vollcarbon-Fullys gab es 2001 noch nicht in "leicht". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lude969 (5. November 2012)

Muss echt ma so nen Fully probefahren sicher nen richtig geiles Gefühl über Stock und Stein! Sieht gut aus


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Nachdem ich jetzt schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben habe, muss ich euch jetzt gleich mal mit einer Frage nerven.
Die Reifen meines Freeriders sind nicht mehr die besten und werden die Wintersaison sicher nicht mehr durchhalten. Hinten habe ich einen WTB 26x2.0 drauf und vorne nen Schwalbe Big Betty 26x2.4.
Ich habe die Reifen damals so gewählt, weil mir das so empfohlen wurde, jedoch sieht das echt ******* aus, wenn in einer total massiven Schwinge so ein dünner Reifen hängt. Mit dem Big Betty könnte ich allerdings leben 
Bis jetzt habe ich mich schon umgeschaut und meine derzeitigen Favorieten sind Schwalbe Big Betty 26x2.40, Specialized Chunder (wobei mir der mit 60€ etwas zu teuer wäre), Specialized Pin'it,Maxxis Larsen TToder derHutchinson Kevlar team (wobei de, glaube ich nicht merh verfügbar ist ).
Die Reifen sollen einfach Drops gut aushalten, der Vorderradreifen soll mehr Grip bieten als der Hinterradreifen und sie sollen beide von der Dicke her so wie die von mir vorgeschlagenen sein, da ich nicht daran glaube, dass die Bremskraft besser ist, wenn man hinten einen Dünnen Reifen drauf hat - das kommt auf das Profil des Reifens an - außerdem geht es mir eh nicht darum, dass ich das maximal an Bremskraft habe, bei meinem Gewicht werde ich das eh nicht merken und am ende des Trails werde ich es immer schaffen zu Bremsen 
Wäre super, wenn ihr mir da mal was empfehlen könntent.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2012)

Hinten einen 2,0"  bei einem Freerider?  Wer hat dir denn sowas empfohlen ?!

Für Drops brauchst du prinzipiell einfach viel Volumen, da der Reifen dann gut dämpfen kann und nicht so schnell durchschlägt oder platzt. 

Ich fahre selber die Big Bettys und kann sie als Allzweckreifen ganz gut empfehlen.   Es gibt natürlich ein paar ähnlich gute Modelle 
Die Big Bettys sind online zum Glück nicht ganz so teuer  klick


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Also die Spezialized Chunder kommen eh schon mal von den Fovorieten, weil die einfach zu teuer sind. Wobei die nach angaben von anderen leuten wirklich total guten Grip bieten sollen und mein vorderer Reifen hält immer länger als der Hintere (Bremsen, bei Landungen komme ich erst hinten auf im Normalfall). Der Maxxis Larsen gefällt mir auch supergut, weil der einfach nicht so schwer ist, aber trotzdem super für drops ist. Ich will einfach nicht zwei grobprofilige big betty drauf haben... Wobei die Pin'it auch super Grip bieten sollen...
ich überlege, ob ich vorerst vielleicht meinen Big Betty am Vorderrad bellassen soll, bis wirklich gar nichts mehr geht und für den total abgenutzten WTB, den ich wirklich nur noch bescheuert finde einfach einen Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35" kaufen soll... Dann kann ich immr noch überlegen ob ich mir wieder einen Big Betty hole oder lieber nen Pin'it.
Oder hat noch jemand vielleicht eine andere Idee, oder einen Reifen zu empfehlen, den ich noch gar nicht genannt habe. Ich will für einen Reifen wirklich maximal 40€ ausgeben, aber da is dann wirklich die Grenze.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2012)

Ich bin die Specialized-Reifen noch nie gefahren, aber die sollen nicht schlecht sein und in dem Segment ist Specialized auch eine äußerst gute Marke.  Wenn die sogar zur S-Works-Serie gehören, werden sie schon was taugen.

Maxxis baut ebenfalls ganz gute Sachen,  besonders die Minion-Reifen sind zu empfehlen. Die Larsen sind mir ebenfalls noch nie in echt über den Weg gerollt,  von der Größe etc. her würden sie aber passen.

Ansonsten kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung noch die Kenda Nevegal empfehlen.  Wahnsinns-Rollwiderstand, aber genug Volumen und Bremskraft.  Halbwegs gute Kurvenlage.  

Bei etwas dezenterem Einsatz auf hartem Boden wären vielleicht auch die Continental Mountain King eine Idee, die habe ich auch einige Zeit gefahren.  Haben nur ein sehr kleinstolliges Profil, das sich dafür in wirklich jede noch so knochenharte Oberfläche eindrückt,  sind aber nicht so wuchtig wie dicke Reifen mit Matschfähigem Profil.

Das ist nur das, was ich selbst probieren konnte,  es gibt natürlich noch massig  gute Freeridereifen.  Ich würde aber empfehlen, bei einer der großen Marken zu bleiben


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Ich suche eigentlich Reifen für den Trail, wo ich überwiegend auf Erde, bzw. Sand fahre, an schlechten Tagen auch in matsch. Im Winter möchte ich sie auch im Schnee fahren. Meine Idee war vorne ein Reifen mit groben Profil, wie Schwalbe Big Betty, Hutchinson Kevlar team(wobei man den in Deutschland nicht bekommt), Spezialized Chunder oder Pin'it und hinten einen Wiederstandsfähigen, leichten mit viel Bremskraft, wie den Maxxis Larsen TT.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2012)

Also die Bremskraft gehört eigentlich nach vorne   Hinten passiert da eh nicht viel, der Reifen rutscht so oder so schnell.  Da reißen die Reifen auch nicht mehr viel dran ... 

Warum du hinten was kleines haben willst verstehe ich gerade nicht so ganz.  Meistens sind halbwegs gleiche Reifen recht sinnvoll für ein ausgewogenes Fahrverhalten.

Bei Sand und Matsch würde ich prinzipiell was möglichst Fettes nehmen, damit du nicht allzu tief einsinkst.  Außerdem solltest du grobe, tiefe Stollen verwenden um Traktion zu behalten.


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Mit dem vorderen Rad möchte man in Kurfen schon gerne noch Kontrolle zum lenken haben und hinten möchte ich einfach was leichtes, trotzdem fettes drauf haben. Der Maxxis Larsen TT ist jetzt nicht gerade dünn.
Update:
Du hast recht, vorne was Fettes mit viel Profil und hinten was Fettes mit viel Profil, genügend Potenzial für Drops und Grip. Ich will vorne und hinten aber nicht den selben Reifen drauf haben...


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2012)

Naja, Lenktraktion durch Kufen-Funktion funktioniert zwar, ist aber doch etwas suboptimal   Da würde ich eher auf  gutes Profil bauen. 

Stimmt, der Larsen TT ist nicht unbedingt dünn.   Meinst du mit "leicht" etwa wirklich das Gewicht?


Wenn ich mir den Reifen so angucke, ist er eigentlich nur für Bremskraftübertragung gebaut,  aber nur bedingt für Spurtreue und Kurventraktion ....


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Ja, mit leicht meinte ich eigentlich das Gewicht 
Mir kam gerade eine Idee 
Den WTB wollte ich ja eh immer schon los werden, weil der einfach viel zu schwer(gewicht) ist und einfach kacke aussieht. Ich schicke morgen mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike, evtl. weis dann der ein oder andere auch warum ich die Reifen so wählen wollte. Die Schwinge hinten ist halt einfach enorm stabil und robust gebaut und da würde es total kacke aussehen, wenn da ein dünner Reifen drinnen ist. Gibt es eigentlich noch dickere Reifen als 2.5"?
Wenn ich vorne den Big Betty lasse und hinten auch einen mit groben Profil und gutem Grip reintue, dann muss der schon Breiter als der 2.5" Big Betty sein!


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2012)

Ja, es gibt afaik Reifen bis 3,7", bin da aber nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden.  Standard-Reifen gehen nur bis 2,5 oder 2,6".    Meist passt auch nicht mehr  in den Rahmen. 

Auf Bilder wäre ich gespannt 


Der Big Betty ist ja nur  2,4",  also wirds nicht so schwer da was dickeres zu finden.  Ich würde einen Maxxis minion oder highroller nehmen denke ich,  die werden sehr hoch gelobt.


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Hoffentlich funktioniert das mit den Bildern diesesmal, letztens konnte ich einfach keine Hochladen...
Eigentlich werden nichtverwendete Bilder auch nach 24 Stunden gelöscht, was bei mir aber nicht der fall ist...
Kannst du mir mal bitte den Link von diesen afaik Reifen schicken, ich finde die niergends.
Falls das mit den Bildern funktioniert werde ich die morgen so gegen 6 Uhr hochladen 
Schon mal ein Vorgeschmack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2012)

Hui, hübsches Bike 
Da müssen wirklich dicke Reifen drauf 


"afaik" steht übrigens für  "as far as i know" ....  


Es gibt einaml die hier:  klick
Die sind aber nicht geländetauglich.    Das gleiche gilt für die hier .

Es gab mal Schneereifen mit ca. 4".  Aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.  Passen natürlich auch praktisch nirgendwo rein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. November 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also die Bremskraft gehört eigentlich nach vorne   Hinten passiert da eh nicht viel, der Reifen rutscht so oder so schnell.  Da reißen die Reifen auch nicht mehr viel dran ...


 
Unterschätz die Traktion des HR nicht! Ich rutsche mit meinem Slick in den letzten Wochen nur hin und her. Das ist echt unangenehm, beim Anfahren keine Traktion zu haben... Ist wie BMW auf Eis fahren...
In Sand und Matsch solltest du daher auf breites/tiefes Profil setzen. Grade Matsch setzt den Reifen zu. Bergauf mehr als nur ungünstig.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. November 2012)

Naja, beim Freeride braucht man selten Beschleunigungstraktion   Meist gehts eher bergab. 

Wenn man natürlich die Pedale nutzt,  braucht man auch hinten Traktion.  Und zwar in die andere Richtung als beim Bremsen (Reifen andersrum aufziehen   )

Ich persönlich finde Matsch noch angenehmer als Sand.  Aber beides ist suboptimal für die Kraftübertragung auf den Boden


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2012)

Ich hatte die Larsen TT mal bei mir aufm Cube. So richtig zufrieden war ich nicht, Bremsleistung war 1a, das macht den Puschen so schnell kein anderer Reifen nach. Allerdings hatte ich auf jedem Untergrund das Gefühl, dass das Hinterrad "unruhig" ist. In Kurven fehlte mir der Seitenhalt, pannensicher waren die auch nicht gerade.


----------



## Modders Vision (12. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es gab mal Schneereifen mit ca. 4".  Aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.  Passen natürlich auch praktisch nirgendwo rein.


Die Passen auch auf keine normale Felge, wobei ich das ab 3" schon als kritisch sehe.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Larsen TT mal bei mir aufm Cube. So  richtig zufrieden war ich nicht, Bremsleistung war 1a, das macht den  Puschen so schnell kein anderer Reifen nach. Allerdings hatte ich auf  jedem Untergrund das Gefühl, dass das Hinterrad "unruhig" ist. In Kurven  fehlte mir der Seitenhalt, pannensicher waren die auch nicht  gerade.


 Dann Fallen die Larsen TT schonmal weg, weil bremsen kann ich immer irgenwie und Grip brauche ich auf jeden Fall! Und was die Pannensicherheit angeht, sollte der Reifen schon einiges herhalten 

Aber jetzt mal zu den Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch die Daten dazu:

Schaltgruppe(Schaltwerk, Kassette & Kurbel), Naben & Bremsen: Shimano Saint 2008
Gabel: Marzocci Bomber 66 Light RC2 mit 170mm Federweg
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 mit 70mm Hub
Laufräder: Mavic 325 DISC
Rahmen: Kraftstoff F1 (bzw. Sette Venom)
Vorbau von Straitline Vorbau, Sunline Lenker, Pedale finde ich die Marke nicht(is ja auch nicht so wichtig)
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty(vorne) und WTB(hinten)

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt euch vorstellen, was ich unter "massive Schwinge" meinte und hoffentlich könnt ihr mich auch weiterhin so super bei der Reifenauswahl unterstützten


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. November 2012)

Salut,

Ich fahre nun seit etwas über 2 Jahren mein NS Core 3, so langsam spiele ich mit dem Gedanken auf ein Fully umzusteigen.

Leider ist mein Budget eher knapp bemessen, würde daher am liebsten nur auf einen Fully Rahmen umsteigen und den Rest meines Bikes weiterverwenden. Macht es Sinn mit einer 120mm Gabel? Wäre sicherlich auch nur eine Notlösung bis genug Geld für eine neue Gabel da ist.

...und was mich mal interessieren würde, geht es nur mir so? Wenn ich am Wochenende mal an diversen Hometrails vorbei schauen seh ich immer wieder Jugendliche 14-17 sowas darum die mit Bikes und Ausrüstung unterwegs sind die sich wahrscheinlich auf min. 2500-3000€ pro Kopf beläuft. Woher nehmen die denn alle das Geld? Sind die Eltern heutzutage echt so spendabel? Ich komm ja wirklich aus sehr guten Kreisen aber den Teufel hätten meine Eltern getan und mir ein dermaßen teures Rad hingestellt


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2012)

Continental X-King 2,4" ProTection Faltreifen
Hat genug Grip und ist der Pannensicherste Reifen den ich je gefahren habe. 

Necrobutcher, es gibt auch Jugendliche die klebrige Hände haben. Aber recht haste, Equipment sponsored by Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## _VFB_ (13. November 2012)

Das mit der teuren Ausrüstung kenn ich. Mein Kumpel hat sich erst diesen Sommer nen bike für 2600€ gekauft. Dafür hat der sein Sparbuch geplündert  
Sowas find ich schon arg übertrieben von dem Geld kann man sich nen gebrauchtes Auto kaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. November 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Das mit der teuren Ausrüstung kenn ich. Mein Kumpel hat sich erst diesen Sommer nen bike für 2600€ gekauft. Dafür hat der sein Sparbuch geplündert
> Sowas find ich schon arg übertrieben von dem Geld kann man sich nen gebrauchtes Auto kaufen.


 
Ich kenne Leute die 7000-8000€ in ein Bike investieren     Ich persönlich würde max. 3-4000€ dafür ausgeben, danach wärs mir das nicht mehr wert.  Aber bisher hatte ich leider eh noch nie so viel zur Verfügung ...


----------



## _VFB_ (13. November 2012)

Ja schon nur sind die wahrscheinlich keine 16 Jahre alt.


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. November 2012)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich fahre nun seit etwas über 2 Jahren mein NS Core 3, so langsam spiele ich mit dem Gedanken auf ein Fully umzusteigen.
> 
> Leider ist mein Budget eher knapp bemessen, würde daher am liebsten nur auf einen Fully Rahmen umsteigen und den Rest meines Bikes weiterverwenden. Macht es Sinn mit einer 120mm Gabel? Wäre sicherlich auch nur eine Notlösung bis genug Geld für eine neue Gabel da ist.



Ich möchte das hier nochmal aufgreifen :>


----------



## Stryke7 (13. November 2012)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich möchte das hier nochmal aufgreifen :>


 
Ein Fully mit 120mm Federweg ist nicht sinnlos.  Ich persönlich würde da zwar ein Hardtail fahren, aber trotzdem würde ich dir ein Fully empfehlen. 

Die Frage ist jetzt, was hast du vor?  Du kannst nicht einen Freeride-Rahmen kaufen und da erstmal ne 120mm-Gabel reinstecken


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. November 2012)

Nun bin ich verwirrt. Widersprechen sich deine Aussagen nicht? :O


----------



## Modders Vision (13. November 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Continental X-King 2,4" ProTection Faltreifen
> Hat genug Grip und ist der Pannensicherste Reifen den ich je gefahren habe.


Der Reifen gefällt mir ganz gut, jedoch würde ich gerne 2.5" haben, sonst habe ich vorne ja wieder einen dickeren Reifen als hinten drauf!
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir noch weitere Modelle mit mindestens 2.5" empfehlen könntet 



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> ...und was mich mal interessieren würde, geht es nur mir so? Wenn ich am  Wochenende mal an diversen Hometrails vorbei schauen seh ich immer  wieder Jugendliche 14-17 sowas darum die mit Bikes und Ausrüstung  unterwegs sind die sich wahrscheinlich auf min. 2500-3000€ pro Kopf  beläuft. Woher nehmen die denn alle das Geld? Sind die Eltern heutzutage  echt so spendabel? Ich komm ja wirklich aus sehr guten Kreisen aber den  Teufel hätten meine Eltern getan und mir ein dermaßen teures Rad  hingestellt


Ich bin auch 16 und fahre ein Freeride, der etwas gehobenen Preisklasse... Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass es gebraucht ist und weniger als 1/3 des ursprünglichen Werts gekostet hat, jedoch wurde es kaum gefahren 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das Rad fast komplett gezahlt habe. Meine Eltern haben noch c.a. 100€ draufgelegt, weil es ja ein Sportgerät ist und meine Eltern immer wollen, dass ich Sport mache oder wenigstens in einem Verein Mitglied bin. Und auch das restliche Equipment habe ich mir bisher selbst zusammengespart, oder zu Geburtstagen, etc. bekommen...



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich fahre nun seit etwas über 2 Jahren mein NS Core 3, so langsam spiele ich mit dem Gedanken auf ein Fully umzusteigen.
> 
> Leider ist mein Budget eher knapp bemessen, würde daher am liebsten nur  auf einen Fully Rahmen umsteigen und den Rest meines Bikes  weiterverwenden. Macht es Sinn mit einer 120mm Gabel? Wäre sicherlich  auch nur eine Notlösung bis genug Geld für eine neue Gabel da ist.



Naja... Das NS Core 3 ist ein für Dirtjumpes konzipiertes Fahrrad. Ich vermute mal, dass du vor allem auf Trails unterwegs bist. Und dan vermute ich auch mal, dass du dir einen Freeride/Downhill Rahmen zulegen möchtest. Aber in einen Freeride/Downhill Rahmen eine 120mm Gabel zu bauen, würde ich nicht unbedingt machen, da würde ich dir eher empfehlen, dass du noch für eine Gabel sparst und dir dann beides gemeinsam kaufst. Oder du nimmst einen Slope Style Rahmen, dann hast du ein Fully und kanns auch deine Gabel vorerst weiterverwendne 
Wie viel Geld hättest du denn für einen Rahmen und Dämpfer?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. November 2012)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Nun bin ich verwirrt. Widersprechen sich deine Aussagen nicht? :O


 
Es kommt nicht darauf an, wieviel Federweg ein Fully hat, um seinen Sinn zu bekräftigen.  Es gibt sogar Fullys mit jeweils 80mm Federweg, die trotzdem Sinn machen (im Slopestyle zum Beispiel).

Es kommt bei der Abstimmung eines Fahrwerks darauf an, dass Gabel und Dämpfer richtig zusammenpassen.  Dazu sollten sie prinzipiell ähnliche Federweglängen haben, mehr als 20mm Unterschied  funktioniert meist nicht mehr gut.    natürlich sollten sie auch sonst ähnlich aufgebaut sein und auch beide richtig eingestellt werden. 


Bedeutet:   Kaufe dir jetzt keinen Rahmen mit nem 200mm Dämpfer und bau deine alte 120mm Gabel da rein !   Das wird so gut wie nicht funktionieren, und macht so viel Sinn wie Asus Mars3  auf einem Pentium 1.  

Wenn du vorhast, einen XC- oder Marathon-Rahmen zu kaufen kannst du das dagegen gut machen.


Es wäre mal hilfreich, wenn du die genauen Bauteile nennen könntest


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. November 2012)

Also streng genommen ist das NS Core ein Freerider, auch wenne s wohl mehr von einem Dirt Bike hat und alle andere Vorstellungen von FR hat . 

Die Gabel wäre eine Mazzrochi Dirt Jumper 3 eben mit 120mm. Budget liegt bei etwa 300-400 €, was gebrauchtes eben ausm MTB Bikemarkt z.B.

Naja ich denke dann bleib ich eher bei meinem Hardtail. Hab mich ja in Hardtails verliebt als ich vor öhm 6-8 Jahren mit einem in Whistler gefahren bin. Wandert das Weihnachtsgeld halt als Farbe unter die Haut


----------



## Modders Vision (14. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Es wäre super, wenn ihr mir nochmal ein wenig bei meiner Reifenauswahl helfen könntet:


Modders Vision schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt schon länger nichts mehr  geschrieben habe, muss ich euch jetzt gleich mal mit einer Frage  nerven.
> Die Reifen meines Freeriders sind nicht mehr die besten und werden die  Wintersaison sicher nicht mehr durchhalten. Hinten habe ich einen WTB  26x2.0 drauf und vorne nen Schwalbe Big Betty 26x2.4.
> Ich habe die Reifen damals so gewählt, weil mir das so empfohlen wurde,  jedoch sieht das echt ka**e aus, wenn in einer total massiven Schwinge  so ein dünner Reifen hängt. Mit dem Big Betty könnte ich allerdings  leben
> Bis jetzt habe ich mich schon umgeschaut und meine derzeitigen Favorieten sind Schwalbe Big Betty 26x2.40, Specialized Chunder (wobei mir der mit 60€ etwas zu teuer wäre), Specialized Pin'it, Continental X-King 2,4" ProTection Faltreifen oder ein Afaik.
> ...





Modders Vision schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal zu den Bildern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stryke7 (14. November 2012)

Ich denke nach wie vor, dass Chunder oder Big Betty für dich die richtigen Reifen wären ...   Ansonsten halt ein Fat Albert (falls man den noch bekommt), oder für Schlamm etc. Muddy Mary.   Bei Conti wären vergleichbare Reifen:  Der Kaiser, RubberQueen (Matsch), oder der Baron.


@necrobutcher:  Du könntest auch weiter sparen


----------



## Modders Vision (14. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Ich will ja eher einen Allrounder, der für den Trail ausgelegt ist, also Matsch, Erde, Stein, Holz...
Am besten würde mir ja der Chunder gefallen, aber der ist echt teuer und da man hinten immer Bremst...
Der Fat Albert is jetzt nicht wirklich was zum Freeriden, der Muddy Mary wäre echt fett! Der Kaiser ist fast das selbe wie Muddy Mary... Rubber Queen gefällt mir jetz nicht so... Der Baron is auch richtig fett, aber ich würde mir für hinten eher einen Muddy Mary oder Chunder zulegen...


----------



## Lude969 (14. November 2012)

Weil ihr es grad von reifen habt. Hab ne Frage und zwar. Ich hab mir nen Cube Race LTD 2012 gekauft und mein Stiefvater sich das gleiche. Als jetzt vor ner Woche bei mir nen Snake Bite war bin ich solange seins gefahren. Da is mir aufgefallen das er Schwalbe Rapid Rob aufgezogen hat und ich Schwalbe Nobby Nic und das obwohl wir eigentlich die allergleichen Räder haben sollten. Laut Angaben im Internet sollten auch Rapid Rob drauf sein. Hab nach dem Reifen gegoogelt und da wird mir immer ein anderes Profil angezeigt als der Rapid Rob beim Stiefvater hat. Welcher von beiden is der bessere? Ich selbst konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen bin aber nur auf Asphalt gefahren doch irgendwie fand ich die Nobby Nic irgendwie besser aber ich als Noob kann jetzt auch nicht sagen warum einfach vom Gefühl her.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. November 2012)

@ModdersVision:  Vom Einsatz her sind eher RubberQueen und Muddy Mary zu vergleichen.  

Aber der Baron wäre wirklich eine gute Wahl ... 


@lude969:  Wenn ich nicht blind bin, ist der Rapid Rob baugleich mit dem Racing Ralph ...  


Tatsache:  MTB-Reifen Rapid Rob: Der neue Allrounder von Schwalbe | x4biker

Ein Racing Ralph als günstigere Version    Der Nobby Nic ist etwas "fetter",  dürfte mehr Grip haben, besonders beim Bremsen.  Der Rapid Rob ist dafür etwas schneller.    Aber beide gehen in die gleiche Richtung, die Unterschiede wirst du da erst am Limit spüren.


----------



## Lude969 (14. November 2012)

Das beim Bremsen würde ich jetzt auch bestätigen. Doch weder der Rapid Rob noch der Racing Ralph haben das Profil was der reifen beim Schwiegervater drauf is. Werd mal nen Bild machen und es euch ma zeigen


----------



## Stryke7 (14. November 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Das beim Bremsen würde ich jetzt auch bestätigen. Doch weder der Rapid Rob noch der Racing Ralph haben das Profil was der reifen beim Schwiegervater drauf is. Werd mal nen Bild machen und es euch ma zeigen


 
Jetzt bin ich gespannt


----------



## Lude969 (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ma schnell gekritzelt. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sieht es ungefähr so aus werd aber morgend extra mal zum Schwiegervater fahrn und nen Bild von machen


----------



## Stryke7 (14. November 2012)

Continental Fahrrad -XKing! 

Ist der einzige der da passen würde (zumidnest von den größeren Herstellern).

Wenn du schon ein Bild von machst, fotografiere auch mal die Reifenflanke, da steht meist dick und fett der Name drauf


----------



## Lude969 (14. November 2012)

Ja der könnte es wirklich sein aber nebedrauf steht echt Schwalbe Rapid Rob  Bin doch nicht komplett bescheuert mittlerweile oder doch?  Naja das interessiert mich jetzt selbst werd morgen extra mal vorbeifahrn


----------



## Modders Vision (15. November 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Naja das interessiert mich jetzt selbst werd morgen extra mal vorbeifahrn


Bin ich auch schon gespannt 
fadf
*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*
absatz
Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen Der Baron 2.5 und Muddy Mary.
Ich tendire aber eher zu Muddy Mary, welchen würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. November 2012)

Ich glaube die tun sich nicht viel.  Der Baron ist vielleicht ein winziges bisschen mehr Allround-Reifen, aber das ist schon nur noch Spekulation.


----------



## Modders Vision (15. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Reifen zum Freeriden*

Ich werde wohl den Muddy Mary nehmen, der ist einfach nochmal viel fetter! 
Den kann ich mir dann gelich von dem Geld, dass ich heute zum Geburtstag bekommen habe kaufen 
Und wenn jemand eine gute Kamerahalterung fürs Fahrad kennt, die bombenfest hält, wäre das auch noch sehr hilfreich wenn er mir das bitte hier melden könnte


----------



## Stryke7 (15. November 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Ja, der Reifen ist eine gute Wahl.  Und ja, er sieht wirklich dick aus 

Was für eine Kamerahalterung willst du denn haben?  Falls du vorhast, während der Fahrt zu filmen, kauf dir eine GoPro oder Contour


----------



## Modders Vision (15. November 2012)

*Digitalkamera am Mountainbike montieren*

Danke dir 
Ich besitze eine Digitalkamera und die will ich an meinem Lenker montieren. Ich dachte hierbei an so etwas.
Zudem kenne ich Modelle, die bei weitem mehr bieten als die GoPro, bei einem besseren Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Nur weil der Name hald so bekanntist!


----------



## Stryke7 (15. November 2012)

Das kann man auch machen.  Ich hätte aber Angst um die Kamera 

Die GoPro sind mittlerweile auch zum Markenhype geworden, stimmt schon.  Aber sie bieten über die Kamera selbst hinaus ja auch noch Funktionen wie zB eine große Stabilität und absolute Dichtheit.   Auf dem Bike auch nicht zu verachten 

Ansonsten die Contour, die ist nicht so hässlich und evtl besser zu montieren, soll bessere Qualität haben und hat zB so einen praktischen Ziellaser, sodass man genau sehen kann worauf sie gerichtet ist.


----------



## Modders Vision (15. November 2012)

*AW: Digitalkamera am Mountainbike montieren*

Ja, aber das Geld für eine GoPro, habe ich derzeit nicht. Wenn dann würde ich mir eher eine Contour Plus oder Acme Cam one infinity kaufen 
Die bieten ein besseres Üreis-/Leistungsverhältnis als die GoPro.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. November 2012)

Klar, geht auch    Ich wollte nur sagen, dass eine richtige Sportkamera doch eine bessere Lösung wäre als eine normale Digicam auf den Lenker zu schrauben   Da wird sie vermutlich nicht lange leben ...

(obwohl ich zugeben muss, sowas auch schon probiert zu haben.  Meine beste Lösung:  Kamera auf ein Tischstativ schrauben und dieses mit viel Tape an den Kinnbügel des Integralhelms geklebt ...   Deutlich bessere Perspektive als am Lenker,  wackelt auch etwas weniger.  Geht bei meiner Schrott-Kamera trotzdem nicht  )


----------



## Modders Vision (16. November 2012)

*AW: Digitalkamera am Mountainbike montieren*

Warum geht das bei deiner Schrott-Kamera nicht?
Die besten Perspektiven hat man ja mit einem Brustgurt, am Helm, Sattelrohr oder Unterrohr.
die Unterrohr und Brustgurt perspektiven gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut, aber wie kann man eine Digitalkammera an einem Brustgurt befestigen? Das mit der Untererohr montage wird auch schwierig werden...
Ich wäre auch bereit, mit slebst Halterungen zu bauen, jedoch wären Lösungsvorschläge, die man Fest montiert und mir Werkzeug wieder abmontiert sehr erwünscht, da ich nichts davon halte, die kamera jedes mal mit Tape zu befestigen...
ich hoffe ihr habt da ein paar Lösungen parat, die nichts mit Klebeband zu tun haben


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2012)

Weil meine Kamera komplett verwackelt und 30fps auch nicht gerade geeignet sind, Downhillabfahrten darzustellen 

Die Perspektiven sind alle gut.  

Brustgurt ist typisch GoPro.  Da wird einer mitgeliefert, und es geht aufgrund der Form eigentlich auch nur damit.


----------



## Modders Vision (17. November 2012)

*AW: Digitalkamera am Mountainbike montieren*

Wäre echt cool, wenn es einen solchen Brustgurt auch für normale Digital Kameras gäbe.
Noch so nebenbei:
Ich besitze eine Praktica Luxmedia 14-Z51 - ich weiß, dass man dagegen erst Vorurteiele hat, aber für das Preis-/Leistungverhältnis bietet die wirklich super Bildqualität und macht für diesen Preis super Fotos 
Ich werde mir da Wohl mal irgend eine Halterung überlegen müssen, die ich dann universell an Unterrohr, Brustgurt und Helm einsetzen kann...
Theoretisch könnte ich die Cam am Unterrohr ja auch falsch herum dranhängen, da man Videos sogar mit einfachen Programmen, wie Windows Movie Maker schon drehen kann 
Wenn irgendwer von euch auch eine Idee dazu hat, fände ich es toll, wenn er mir mal ein paar Tipps geben könnte


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2012)

Ich finde so eine Kamera dafür gerade angemessen     Da sie am Unterrohr bestimmt nicht lange lebt, würde ich da nichts teureres dranhängen. 

Zum Thema Befestigung:  Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen, die Stativschraube zu nutzen.   Ich würde vielleicht sowas kaufen: 
Kaiser "quik pod pro+" Handstativ Arbeitshöhe (max.)=46 cm Gewicht 100 g bei Mercateo günstig kaufen
Und das dann mit Tape oder so parallel an ein Rohr kleben. (oder sonstwie fixieren)

Auf dem Kopf filmen ist kein Problem.


----------



## Modders Vision (17. November 2012)

*Halterungen für Digitalkamera*

Da ich nicht so der Fan davon bin, jedesmal alles wieder mit Tape zusammen dran zu kleben, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich mir für die Kamera, natürlich über die Stativschraube eine universelle Halterung bastel, die ich dann über universelle Halterungen mit der Halterung der Cam am hel oder unterrohr verbinde. Evtl. Könnte ich das ganze dann auch an einen Brustgurt machen, denn für ein schönes Video, sollte man auch gut eingesetzte perspektivenwechsel verwenden.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2012)

Die Idee ist gut. Du musst dir dann nur überlegen, wie diese universellen Halterungen am Rad denn aussehen sollen und wie sie am wenigsten stören. 

Meine Idee wäre ja,  einen Stativkopf irgendwie mit starkem Klettband zu versehen, welches du überall drum machen kannst. 

Für den Helm kann man eigentlich nur klebende Aufsätze nehmen.    

Den Brustgurt kann man vielleicht irgendwie selbst basteln.  Die Kamera da reinkriegen wird aber etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Modders Vision (17. November 2012)

*AW: Halterungen für Digitalkamera*

Ich habe mit meinem Dad schon besprochen, dass wir uns mal hinsetzen und für meine Kamera ein Gehäuse aus Plexiglas bauen, in dem wird die Kamera schön gepolstert platz finden und an diesem Case sind dann Halterungen dran für Unterrohr und Helm (da muss ich mir halt noch was überlegen, am besten so, dass man den Neigungswinkel damit noch justieren kann, aber da hab ich schon eine Idee) und dann kommen noch Ösen hin, an denen man dann den man die Cam dann an dem Brustgurt befestigen kann. Den Brustgurt und die Polsterung macht meine Mutter (gerlernte Schneiderin).
Mein Fullface hat oben Löcher, da Spekuliere ich, mit Platten eine Halterung hinzu basteln... Muss ich mir aber nochmal überlegen... Nicht dass das auf die Sicherheit geht!


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2012)

Klingt sehr gut.  

Auf Helmen klebt man immer nur auf.  Dann würde im Notfall einfach nur die Kamera abreißen.  Wenn du etwas schraubst o.ä. wäre das ein Hebel, der deinen Helm aufbricht, da würde ich stark von abraten ... 

Alternativ könntest du die Kamera auf den Helm setzen und runherum mit Gurten zum utneren Rand abspannen. Sähe nur etwas bescheuert aus


----------



## Modders Vision (17. November 2012)

*AW: Halterungen für Digitalkamera*

Ja, stimmt, meine Idee würde voll auf die Sicherheit gehen. Ich werde die Kamera dann eher mit solchenen klebbaren Klettstreifen Fest kletten 
Am besten wäre es ja wenn man die Cam dann zentral auf dem Helm platziert, oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2012)

Ja, zentral auf dem Helm sieht meist besser aus als an der Seite, da ist die Perspektive immer etwas seltsam.

Auf dem Helm könnte man es mit solchen Klettstreifen versuchen, wenn sie wirklich gut genug halten.


----------



## Modders Vision (18. November 2012)

Gut, dann werde ich mal ein paar Entwüre für die Halterungen machen, wenn mir mal ein wenig Zeit bleibt 
Bis dahin nochmal einen Großen dank an Stryke7 und an alle anderen, die mir auch bei meiner Reifensuche geholfen haben.
Übrigens fände ich es auch super, wenn auch mal ein paar andere User wieder in diesem Thread mitwirken würden 
Der Thread ist schließlich dazu da, sich über das Thema Mountainbike auszutauschen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2012)

Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Lude969 (18. November 2012)

Momentan gibts nicht viel neues und Fragen hab ich auch keine  

Zur Halterung konnte ich leider nichts beitragen wir haben ne GoPro2 im Haus (Die aber noch nie benutzt wurde  ) Deshalb stand ich noch bie vor dem Problem.

Der Wunder/Spezial/Prototypreifen werd ich morgen erst fotografieren können.

Das einzigste was mal noch neu draufkommt spätestens im Frühjahr sind neue Pedale aber da hab ich diese Welko aus fernost schon im Auge da die nen Nachbau von richtig guten sein sollen.

Aber ich bin auch gern hier da ich gern Bike und und mich das Thema sehr interessiert


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2012)

So, meinem Zweirad habe ich auch mal neue Füße gegönnt... Vor allem Vorne gings gar nicht mehr, der war Slick-ähnlich (viel Asphalt gesehen gehabt ).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. November 2012)

wie fährst du den? 
Dein hintern sitzt doch überm Tretlager und somit näher am HR, folglich sollte der reine Laufabrieb auf dem HR stärker als auf dem VR sein. 
Es sei den, du hast VR Reifen mit HR Reifen getauscht.
meine Slicks Murren nach 6k reine Straße noch nicht. nur auf dem HR hab ich mittlerweile eine leichte Kante drin


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2012)

Den Hinteren hatte ich zwischendurch schon mal (zweimal; wobei der Larsen schnell wieder runterflog nach ~800-1000km) getauscht gehabt - der Vordere hatte also deutlich mehr Kilometer aufm Buckel .


----------



## Modders Vision (23. November 2012)

Den Racing Ralph fahre ich auch auf meinem Mountainbike  - ich bin super zufrieden damit, was den Grip und die Pannenfreudnlichkeit betrifft.
Ich habe schon wieder eine Frage an euch:
Ich fahre derzeit auf einem Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer. Da er schon sehr verstellet ist, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen ihn neu einzustellen.
Der Dämpfer benötigt 70-200 PSI das sind 5,17-13,79 BAR, aber wie viel soll ich in den Dämpfer Pumpen? Den Mittelwert?
Wie stellt man den Dämpfer denn am besten für Sprünge ein? Wie weit sollte er unter meinem Gewicht einfedern?


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. November 2012)

Was fährst du denn überhaupt für nen Stil?
Ansonsten umso unebener der Boden, umso weicher muss der Dämpfer sein.
Um herauszufinden welchen Druck du genau brauchst, muss das Gesamtgewicht angegeben sein.


----------



## Modders Vision (23. November 2012)

Ich finde es eher besser, wenn der Dämpfer härter eingestellt ist, weil ich bei den Landungen schon noch ausreichend an Federweg haben möchte...
Was meinst du mit gesamt Gewicht? Übrigens ist es ein Dämpfer mit Feder, luftkammer und dämpfer...


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2012)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Den Racing Ralph fahre ich auch auf meinem Mountainbike  - ich bin super zufrieden damit, was den Grip und die Pannenfreudnlichkeit betrifft.
> Ich habe schon wieder eine Frage an euch:
> Ich fahre derzeit auf einem Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer. Da er schon sehr verstellet ist, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen ihn neu einzustellen.
> Der Dämpfer benötigt 70-200 PSI das sind 5,17-13,79 BAR, aber wie viel soll ich in den Dämpfer Pumpen? Den Mittelwert?
> Wie stellt man den Dämpfer denn am besten für Sprünge ein? Wie weit sollte er unter meinem Gewicht einfedern?


 

Einstellen tut man das mit einer Dämpferpumpe    Damit kannst du so präzise (wir reden von vergleichsweise winzigen Mengen, nicht mit großen Reifenpumpen machbar)  arbeiten und auch entsprechend viel Druck aufbauen  (meine zB geht bis 20bar).

Wenn du einen DHX 5.0 fährst, denke ich mal dass du Downhill fährst.  Da fährt man meist etwa 40% Negativfederweg,  wenn du eher Richtung Freeride tendierst nimm 30%.

Zum Druck gibt es Tabellen, wieviel man bei welchem Fahrergewicht braucht   Häufig klebt sogar eine direkt am Dämpfer ...   Ich weiß leider nicht wieviel du wiegst, aber schätze dich doch mal ungefähr selber ein  und justiere es danach.  So ganz genau wird das eh nicht ...     Also ich mit 78kg  würde mir so spontan etwa 120psi reinpacken.  Sowas in der Art habe ich auch in meinen Manitou-Dämpfern.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. November 2012)

Das Gesamtgewicht beträgt den Fahrer inklusive Bike + Equipment.


----------



## Modders Vision (23. November 2012)

Solch eine Liste kann ich leider niergendwo finden.
Ich wiege 50kg(bin auch nicht so groß).
Ich weis jetzt echt nicht  wie viel bar ich da reintun soll...

Fahrrad wiegt 19kg
Ich wiege 50kg
Equipment evtl. so 2kg?!
Eine Tabelle kann ich leider niergends finden...
Wie viel bar soll ich jetzt rein pumpen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. November 2012)

So um die 80 psi. Und 70 psi sollten es mindestends sein.
Und bitte vermeide Doppelposts.  da nicht gern gesehen. Hast ja den Bearbeiten Button um deine Posts zu erweitern / ergänzen.


----------



## Modders Vision (23. November 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> So um die 80 psi. Und 70 psi sollten es mindestends sein.


Danke, ich werde morgen mal 80psi reinpumpen. Ich muss mir auch mal ne neue Pumpe zulegen, weil meine alte langsam ihren Geist aufgibt (Anzeige funktioniert nicht mehr genau). Zur zeit habe ich mir die von meinem Nachbar ausgeliegehn. Ich dachte da an sowas.


BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Und bitte vermeide Doppelposts.  da nicht gern gesehen. Hast ja den Bearbeiten Button um deine Posts zu erweitern / ergänzen.


Ja, ich habe sowas auch noch nie gemacht, das war ein versehen, weil ich nicht gesehen habe, dass mein 1. Post auf die neue Seite gerutscht ist und dann dachte ich, dass ich noch nichts geschrieben habe und habe nochmal geschrieben... Tut mir leid


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2012)

Mit 50 kg bist du ein Fliegengewicht, da sind 80psi bestimmt gut 

@BautznerSenf:  Wenn wirs schon so genau nehmen, musst du aber bedenken, dass beispielsweise die kompletten Reifensätze samt Bremsscheiben, Achsen etc. nicht zu dem Gewicht zählen, dass die Dämpfer tragen,  und die Schwinge/ der Hitnerbau auch nicht voll darauf lastet.  


Aber so genau kann man das eh nicht abstimmen, macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Modders Vision (24. November 2012)

Es geht mir eigentlich auch nur darum, dass ich vorerst wieder richtig fahren kann, aber wenn ich dann meinen.neuen Reifen aufziehe, werde ich mal das Gabelöl wechseln und dann die Gabel richtig einstellen und den Dämpfer dann nochmal an das Gabelsetup anpassen 
Also kann ich beruhigt 80 psi rein pumpen. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. November 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mit 50 kg bist du ein Fliegengewicht, da sind 80psi bestimmt gut
> 
> @BautznerSenf:  Wenn wirs schon so genau nehmen, musst du aber bedenken, dass beispielsweise die kompletten Reifensätze samt Bremsscheiben, Achsen etc. nicht zu dem Gewicht zählen, dass die Dämpfer tragen,  und die Schwinge/ der Hitnerbau auch nicht voll darauf lastet.
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

deswegen sind 70 psi minimum. 

@Modders Vision, du kannst ja die goldene Mitte nehmen, und 75 psi drauf hauen.


----------



## Modders Vision (24. November 2012)

Ja, muss ich mal ausprobieren 
Und dann muss ich die Feder außen hald noch so weit einstellen, dass der Dämpfer unter meiner last 30% einfedert


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Schatz


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2012)

Kann man was draus machen . Auch wenn ich das Acid genommen hätte, aber wenns finanziell nicht klappt, kann man auch mit dem AIM ne Menge Spaß haben .


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. November 2012)

ja also mir reichts bis jetzt  ich werde zwar noch so an die 100-150 reinstecken für neue bessere Teile aber find das so gut habe auch nur 299 bezahlt  da mein onkel im zweirad geschäft arbeitet hat er mir von 379 auf 299 ein angebot gemacht


----------



## Lude969 (26. November 2012)

Hab auch nen Cube un bin super zufrieden denk wirst auch deinen Spaß haben. Nur die Griffe mussten weichen und es gibt noch neue Pedale und andere ehmmmm jaaaaa wie nennt man sie Kurbel? Jedenfalls die Teile an denen die Pedale befestigt werden weil dieses Potthässliche silber is nix an nem schönen Mattschwarz Rad.


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Dezember 2012)

So, nachdem hier jetzt schon länger niemand wer was geschreiben hat, möchte ich hier mal wieder etwas schreiben 
Liest von euch auch jemand die Mountain Bike?
Der Schwalbe Muddy Marry (Freeride) ist schon bestellt und trifft hoffentlich demnächst bei mir ein


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ab und zu hole ich mir mal eine,  aber ich habe keinerlei Magazin-Abos. 

Die Muddy Marys sind ziemlich gut, und im Winter bestimmt gut zu gebrauchen  


Ich komme leider zZ kaum zum fahren ...    Außerdem gibts hier einfach keien vernünftigen Strecken, auf die man auch mal richtig Lust hätte.


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch kein Abo, aber ich hole sie mir jeden Monat im Zeitungsladen 
Da drinnen stehen viele praktische Tipps und Tricks auf die man immer zurückgreifen kann 

Ich habe das glück, dass ich hinter meinem Haus gleich schöne Hügel habe und Wäder wo man sich so richtig austoben kann, ich war auch schon im Schnee mit meinem KTM, sowie auch mit meinem Freeride unterwegs


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich will auch ...   Wohne zwar ländlich, aber im totalen Flachland.  Da ist ein Freerider überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich habe das Problem, dass es bei mir in der Gegend kaum Freerider gibt und die, die bei uns einen eigenen Trail haben, sind total unorganisiert und fahren kaum und einfach auf denen ihrem trail will ich nicht fahren...
Es ist schade, dass sie nicht einfach sagen: "Wir treffen uns immer Samstags ab 10Uhr" - oder so in der Art, das wäre viel besser!
Also liegt es wahrscheindlich wieder an mir, aber da mir der Trail nicht gehört, kann ich nicht einfach sagen, dass wir uns immer regelmäsig treffen... Ich habe zwar schon mal den Vorschlag gebracht, aber dann heißt es wieder, dass sie wegen der Arbeit an dem Tag keine Zeit haben, aber einen Gegenvorschlag bekommt man dann auch nicht...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2012)

Was heißt "ihr Trail" ?  Für  gewöhnlich sind diese doch in öffentlichem Gelände ?


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, schon, aber sie haben den Bauern gefragt, ob sie in seinem Waldstück so etwas bauen können und sie haben das ganze auch gebaut...
Ich bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei, aber ich würde hald gerne wissen wann jemand fährt, weil alleine fahren finde ich langsam echt langweilig


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, alleine fahren ist blöd  

Ich würde mich ja anbieten, aber ich glaube wir wohnen zu weit auseinander 



Falls du zufällig mal den Erbauer des Trails antriffst, kannst du ja mal mit ihm quatschen    Insofern du den Trail nicht stark änderst oder zerstörst, haben die meisten nichts dagegen, wenn er auch von anderen befahren wird    Schließlich bleibt er dadurch auch in Schuss.


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, schon klar, nur dass das alles schweiriger ist, als man denkt...
Mal sehen, irgendwie werde ich das schon hinbekommen, aber dafür brauche ich hald auch welche, die auch dafür sind, dass man sich regelmäßig trifft.


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2012)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar, nur dass das alles schweiriger ist, als man denkt...
> Mal sehen, irgendwie werde ich das schon hinbekommen, aber dafür brauche ich hald auch welche, die auch dafür sind, dass man sich regelmäßig trifft.



Habe mir letzte Woche ein neues MTB gekauft. Ein Cube Acid 26"

Das GT Terramoto hatte ausgedient. War von '94/'95(!) was meint ihr was das alles mitgemacht hat die Jahre...

Hier mein neues und das alte GT


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Dezember 2012)

Das GT Ist ein echter Klassiker. Pfleg es gut!


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das GT Ist ein echter Klassiker. Pfleg es gut!



Es ist verkauft. Fast 20 Jahre sind genug 

Nein es war ein klasse Bike. Der Käufer baut es neu auf.


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Dezember 2012)

Sind Bikes jetzt im Winter eingentlich günstiger als im Sommer?


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2012)

Nein, also da habe ich nicht so die Erfahrung gemacht als ich auf der Suche War. Aber Klamotten fürs Bike kannst du jetzt gut schiessen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist abhängig von Händler und dem Preissegment


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Dezember 2012)

@orca
Bist du mit der Sattelstellung gefahren?


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber nur kurz  geht sprichwörtlich auf "die Eier". Also die die das neue Cube auf dem Bild hat. Mir ist das lieber der Sattel so nach unten geneigt wie das GT es hat, etwas zumindest.Bei dem GT ist das etwas mehr weil ich da mehr nach vorne gebeugt war.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Dezember 2012)

Naja, um effizient zu pedalieren sollte der Sattel möglichst waagrecht eingestellt sein. Bei Druck am Schambein kann man die Nase wenige Millimeter absenken. Muss man die Nase stärker absenken, dann passt die Sattelform nicht zum Po und dann sollte man sich lieber mal nach einem anderen Sattel umsehen. Die Satteleinstellung des GT's ist schon sehr katastrophal, dann ein richitg abgestimmter Sattel ist das A und O um Touren schmerzfrei und möglichst effizient zu überstehen. Als ich früher noch mit der falschen Satteleinstellung gefahren bin, tat mir immer schnell der Hintern und der Rücken weh. Mit der neuen einstellung habe ich dieses Problem nicht mehr und ich kann noch viel effizienter und schneller fahren als zuvor.
Also einfach mal hier nachlesen und den Sattel richtig einstellen


----------



## orca113 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja, bei meinem Cube jetzt habe ich die Sattelnase auch nur leicht abgesenkt. Aber die letzten Jahre mit dem GT nur wie es da ist und das beschwerdefrei


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Dezember 2012)

gestern kam mein Park Tool an

endlich kann ich vernünftig am Bike arbeiten.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Dezember 2012)

@orca113: Naja, mit solchen Sattelstellungen wäre ich vorsichtig, ich habe bis jetzt auch niemanden so rumfahren sehen...
@nichtraucher91: Da bin ich ja schonmal auf das Endergebnis gespannt


----------



## orca113 (30. Dezember 2012)

ist ja gut, ist ja nun vorbei... Mein Cube habe ich nicht so.

@*nichtraucher91* Sowas möchte ich mir auch holen. Überlege auch schon mir demnächst an der Arbeit so ein Ding zu bauen.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte mir demnächst auch mal so ein Teil in meine Garage stellen 
Weil ich ja auch bald mal wieder ein paar neue Teile an meinem Bike anbringen will und auch zum Schaltung einstellen ist das super


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Dezember 2012)

im Moment steht der Ständer in meiner Küche. Das weis-braun camouflage des Bionicon soll wieder weis werden


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Dezember 2012)

Mein Winterprojekt.
Zugegeben, nicht so bequem, aber für den einmaligen Zusammenbau geht auch so.
Freu mich schon auf etwas wärmere und längere Tage, dann gibts erstmal ein ausgibiges rollout.

Edit:
Und wehe es mopert jemand über die Elektik im Keller.
Das will ich schon seit zehn Jahren "im nächsten Winter" mal richten.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2012)

Schnitzel, du solltest mal die Elektrik richten 


Mein Bike vereinsamt aktuell an der Garagenwand ...    Irgendwie fehlt mir bei der Kälte die Motivation,  und generell auch gute Strecken


----------



## Modders Vision (9. Januar 2013)

@*Schnitzel*: is doch ein Keller, da braucht das nicht so perfekt sein xD
@*Stryke7*: da bist du nicht der Einzige, dem es so geht...


----------



## Lude969 (14. Januar 2013)

Mal ne doofe Frage seid nen paar Tagen hab ich nen krachen wenn ich in die Pedale trete. Aber nur beim treten. Kann es sein das es von den pedalen kommte da diese sehr verschmutzt und fettig und voll mit Schmutz sind der auch nicht mehr weggeht  oder eher das Lager? oder Kurbel? Kenn mich da leider nicht so aus. Ist sowas ein Garantiefall? Rad ist gerade mal nen halbes Jahr alt. Ich weiß so Ferndiagnose is immer schwer und auch nicht 100% möglich wollte nur mal ne Richtung was es sein könnte.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Januar 2013)

Bei knarzen würd ich auf Pedale tippen - bei Krachen eher aufs Innenlager.
Aber wenns erst ein halbes Jahr alt ist ab damit zum Händler.


----------



## Lude969 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich versuch das nächste mal zu treten ohne die Pedale zu bewegen also mit dem Fuß auf die Kurbel dann sollte ich ja merken obs von den Pedalen oder dem lager kommt. Hm dann werd ich ma wieder es Rad ins Auto werfen und zum Händler düßen


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

Sowas kommt oft vom Tretlager, das muss dann nur mal neu festgeschraubt werden.   Da man dafür aber Spezialwerkzeug braucht, musst du eh zum Händler ...

Die Pedale könntest du aber mal selbst überprüfen  


Dass es wirklich die Lager sind habe ich noch nie erlebt, bei Industrielagerungen kommt da nichts rein,  und bei anderen kommts auch wieder raus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Januar 2013)

Mir doch egal ob's schneit! Ich fahre Singlespeed im Schnee und bei Dunkelheit! Lampe - 1800Lumen! 
44z-15z


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich nutze ab heute wieder den alten Panzer, um trotz Schnee zur Schule zu kommen


----------



## p00nage (30. Januar 2013)

Hier ist es noch nicht Final, wird bei jedem Wetter bewegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr Bilder (Aufbau) gibt´s Album 601 Aufbau - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Januar 2013)

Nicht schlecht 
Für was verwendest du es? Enduro?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Für was verwendest du es? Enduro?


 
Hoffentlich nicht, von Enduro ist das ziemlich weit entfernt    Reine Freeride- und Downhill-Maschine (achte mal auf den Antrieb  )

Gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut


----------



## orca113 (31. Januar 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mir doch egal ob's schneit! Ich fahre Singlespeed im Schnee und bei Dunkelheit! Lampe - 1800Lumen!
> 44z-15z


 
Nette Maschine 

Mein Cube Acid habt ihr ja schon gesehen oder?


----------



## Modders Vision (31. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, von Enduro ist das ziemlich weit entfernt    Reine Freeride- und Downhill-Maschine (achte mal auf den Antrieb  )
> 
> Gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut



Naja, die XX1 ist ja nicht unbedingt für Downhill und Freeride gedacht, die wird auch in vielen Enduros verabut... und auch 1Fach Kurbel muss ned Downhill heißen...
Vario-Stützen verwendet man auch eigentlich nur im Enduro Bereich, da es für die Kombination aus Uphill und Downhill einfach praktischer ist... Im Freeride und Downhill wird man sowas eher nicht finden, weil das einfach unnötiges Gewicht wäre...
Der Rahmen sieht mir persönlich auch eher nach Enduro aus...


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

Klar,  aber 1-fach Übersetzung, Kettenführung, kurzer Käfig am Schaltwerk und eine sehr kleine Kassette sprechen deutlich für Downhill   Damit dürfte selbst Flachland nur mäßig witzig sein.

Aber du hast Recht, ganz reinrassig ist es nicht.  180mm Dämpfer sind für DH schon unterdurchschnittlich und wären eher im Freeride zu finden,  da wäre dann aber wiederum das Dämpferbein am Heck unangemessen. 

Der Rahmen könnte auch als Enduro aufgebaut werden, das stimmt.

Ist aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes Rad, würde ich nehmen    Meins vergammelt währenddessen am Haken ...   Naja, im Herbst ziehe ich nach Aachen, hoffentlich kann es da wieder eingesetzt werden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Januar 2013)

So hier?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> So hier?


 
Ja, kommt ziemlich gut hin, nur dass es bei mir in der Garage hängt.


----------



## Modders Vision (1. Februar 2013)

Wie hast du des Rad so an der Wand fest gemacht?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Februar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Point-Fahrradh...GE6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359751985&sr=8-1

Man sollte zusätzlich noch die Räder abstützen, sonst passiert das

Ich hab einfach eine weiße PVC Platte (5mm stark) genommen. 50x50cm in 8 Teile á 12,5x25cm geteilt (hab zwei Bikes an der wand = 4 Räder). Mittels Winkel zusammengesetzt und an die Wand auf höhe der Räder. nichts großes, wen man keine zwei linken Hände hat.

Es reicht aber auch ein Nagel je Reifen zum abstützen^^


----------



## Modders Vision (3. April 2013)

Heute habe ich mich mal damit beschäftig, was ich an meinen beiden Bikes noch so vornehmen muss um sie wieder für die Sommersaison fit zu machen 
Ich möchte mir daheim jetzt auch endlich mal eine Werkstatt einrichten 
Könnt ihr mir da einen guten Montageständer empfehlen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. April 2013)

Das ist eher ne Geschmackssache, da alle ihren Zweck erfüllen. 
Fahrradworkstands Test


----------



## Modders Vision (3. April 2013)

Okay, danke...
Die sind vom Preis her alle recht hoch, ich hatte mal an sowas gedacht, da könnt man auch das Werkzeug oder Kleinteile schön ablegen, aber da berichten einige ja davon, dass der nicht stehen bleibt, sondern umfällt


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. April 2013)

Wenn du bohren kannst, dann empfehl ich dir eine oder mehere Befestigungen am Boden anzubringen. Mit Bodenschellen z.B.: 401317 Bodenschelle


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2013)

Beim Ständer sollte man nicht zuviel sparen, er soll ja nicht nur fest stehen sondern auch möglichst wenig wackeln.  

In der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens haben die das im Keller anders gelöst:  Da hängen einfach Ketten mit großen Haken von der Decke. Wenn man damit in alle Richtungen etwas "abspannen" kann ist das auch ganz gut 



Ich hab gestern mal das Rad etwas überholt, morgen gehts zu den filthytrails  nach Belgien     War da noch nie, soll aber für so einen Mini-Bikepark ganz gut sein. 

Kennt sich hier jemand mit einer alten Manitou Sherman Breakout Plus mit SPV  aus?   Meine bräuchte mal einen guten Service,  traue mich aber nicht so ganz sie komplett zu zerlegen, da ich teilweise wenig Ahnung habe wie sie funktioniert, und es auch weder gute Anleitungen noch Ersatzteile mehr gibt. 

Auf jeden Fall sollte sie mal neues Schmieröl bekommen ... Das gammelt vor sich hin 


Morgen wird sie trotzdem laufen, ich hab sie einfach wieder in Brunox gebadet 



Mal sehen wie fit ich selber bin, seit letzter Saison hab ich den alten Panzer nur ein paar mal auf Asphalt bewegt


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (3. April 2013)

Mein Drahtesel


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Mein Drahtesel


 
Hübsch    Erinnert mich an mein altes Giant ...


----------



## Modders Vision (3. April 2013)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wenn du bohren kannst, dann empfehl ich dir  eine oder mehere Befestigungen am Boden anzubringen. Mit Bodenschellen  z.B.: 401317 Bodenschelle


Sorry, aber wer kann schon nich bohren?! Ich hatte auch schon an so was gedacht, dann dürfte das eigentlich gehen 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Beim Ständer sollte man nicht zuviel sparen, er  soll ja nicht nur fest stehen sondern auch möglichst wenig wackeln.
> 
> In der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens haben die das im Keller anders  gelöst:  Da hängen einfach Ketten mit großen Haken von der Decke. Wenn  man damit in alle Richtungen etwas "abspannen" kann ist das auch ganz  gut


Ja, aber zur Zeit ist mein Budget eher begrenzt, weil ich mein Geld lieber für Parts ausgeben will, ich mache eigentlich jedes halbjahr einmal eine Wartung meiner beiden Bikes. Außerdem ist es an Ketten hängend auch nicht "unwackelig", da baumelt das  ganze ja total umher, das würde mich verrückt machen...
Eine Werkstatt meines Vertrauens habe ich schon lange nicht mehr, seit dem mir während einem Jump bei meinem Freeride der hintere Reifen heraussprag...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit einer alten Manitou  Sherman Breakout Plus mit SPV  aus?   Meine bräuchte mal einen guten  Service,  traue mich aber nicht so ganz sie komplett zu zerlegen, da ich  teilweise wenig Ahnung habe wie sie funktioniert, und es auch weder  gute Anleitungen noch Ersatzteile mehr gibt.


Leider kenne ich mich damit nicht aus, aber warum fragst du nicht in der Werstatt deines Vertrauens?


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. April 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer kann schon nich bohren?!


 
Es soll Leute geben, die nur Daumen haben.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2013)

Ich denke es ging eher um die Erlaubnis Löcher an dem entsprechenden Ort zu bohren, nicht um die Fähigkeit einen Bohrmaschine zu bedienen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. April 2013)

so isses.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ja, aber zur Zeit ist mein Budget eher begrenzt, weil ich mein Geld lieber für Parts ausgeben will, ich mache eigentlich jedes halbjahr einmal eine Wartung meiner beiden Bikes. Außerdem ist es an Ketten hängend auch nicht "unwackelig", da baumelt das  ganze ja total umher, das würde mich verrückt machen...
> Eine Werkstatt meines Vertrauens habe ich schon lange nicht mehr, seit dem mir während einem Jump bei meinem Freeride der hintere Reifen heraussprag...


Wenn alle Ketten nach oben hin voneinander weg gehen (also zB vorne und hinten je ein V zum Haken bilden, und diese beiden dann auch wiederum voneinander weg streben)  hängt das relativ fest.   Ein richtig guter Ständer ist natürlich immer noch am Besten.

Hmm ja, da würde ich wohl auch das Vertrauen verlieren     Mir hats am alten CC-Bike mal in der Landung die Vorderradachse zerrissen, das war auch nicht witzig 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich mich damit nicht aus, aber warum fragst du nicht in der Werstatt deines Vertrauens?



Ich vertraue zwar einigen derer Leute, weiß aber dass die davon auch alle keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2013)

Ich nütz den Parktool PCS 9 seit Ende letzten Jahres. Bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte sogar schon ein 22kg Rad dran hängen ohne Mücken. (Der Montageständer ist bist 45kg freigegeben)
Für 100€ ist er Super und vorallem für den Privatgebrauch vollkommen ausreichend!

@Fr0ntl1ner
Falsche Seite fotografiert. Man will doch Kurbel, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk sehen


----------



## Modders Vision (3. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke es ging eher um die Erlaubnis Löcher an  dem entsprechenden Ort zu bohren, nicht um die Fähigkeit einen  Bohrmaschine zu bedienen.


 Die Erlaubnis habe ich 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hmm ja, da würde ich wohl auch das Vertrauen verlieren     Mir hats am alten CC-Bike mal in der Landung die Vorderradachse zerrissen, das war auch nicht witzig


Das war schon so ein Krasses gefühl als mir das Hinterrad bei der Landung gefehlt hat... Mich hats voll mitm Gesäß auf den Sattel gelassen (da wusste ich dann für was der gut is), aber wenn ich mir mal vorstelle, wie es beim Vorderrad gewesen wäre... Bist du dann voll übern Lenker geflogen?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Das war schon so ein Krasses gefühl als mir das Hinterrad bei der Landung gefehlt hat... Mich hats voll mitm Gesäß auf den Sattel gelassen (da wusste ich dann für was der gut is), aber wenn ich mir mal vorstelle, wie es beim Vorderrad gewesen wäre... Bist du dann voll übern Lenker geflogen?


 
Das dürfte dem ganzen Hinterbau nicht gut bekommen sein oder?  Das Schaltwerk dürfte auf jeden Fall weg gewesen sein 

Ich hatte das "Glück",  dass es nur ein kleiner Hopser war und der Reifen an Gabelkrone und Unterrohr hängen geblieben ist und so trotzdem noch das meiste aufgefangen hat.  Aber das Gefühl ist wirklich nicht schön    Wäre das bei nem größeren Sprung oder mit mehr Geschwindigkeit gewesen, hätte ich den Boden gesehen und vermutlich wäre auch am Bike mehr kaputt gegangen.


Morgen ist für mich Saisonbeginn.  Es geht zu den Filthytrails nach Belgien ...    Ich bin ehrlich gesagt leicht nervös.  Hab zwar auch schon Winterberg gefahren,  aber diesmal habe ich mich absolut nicht vorbereiten können.  Hab das letzte Mal irgendwann letzten Sommer wirklich auf Trails gefahren. 
Das Rad ist in mittelmäßigem Zustand,  besonders der Gabel merkt man ihr Alter an. 

Außerdem ist meine Bekleidung für morgen nicht das Wahre ...  Ich bekomme maximal ein langes Sportshirt unter die Panzerung,  und drüber passt nichts außer dem Trikot.  Wird also eher kalt.  
Unter der kurzen Hose und den Beinschienen werde ich mal eine enge Laufhose tragen. Hab ich noch nie probiert, sollte aber gut gehen.

Vielleicht komme ich dazu ein paar Bilder zu machen, dann gibts die morgen serviert


----------



## Modders Vision (6. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das dürfte dem ganzen Hinterbau nicht gut  bekommen sein oder?  Das Schaltwerk dürfte auf jeden Fall weg gewesen  sein


Kann man so sagen, war echt schade um das Shimano Saint Schaltwerk... Zum Glück hats mir nix gekostet, weil der Bikehändler bei der Montage eine Scheibe vergessen hatte...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das "Glück",  dass es nur ein kleiner  Hopser war und der Reifen an Gabelkrone und Unterrohr hängen geblieben  ist und so trotzdem noch das meiste aufgefangen hat.  Aber das Gefühl  ist wirklich nicht schön     Wäre das bei nem größeren Sprung oder mit mehr Geschwindigkeit  gewesen, hätte ich den Boden gesehen und vermutlich wäre auch am Bike  mehr kaputt gegangen.


Da hattest du echt Glück im unglück, mich hatts ganz schon aufn Sattel gezogen... Erst als das Hinterrad an mir vorbeirollte habe ich kapiert was passiert ist... Seit dem mache ich alles an meinem Bike selber 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Morgen ist für mich Saisonbeginn.  Es geht zu den  Filthytrails nach Belgien ...    Ich bin ehrlich gesagt leicht nervös.   Hab zwar auch schon Winterberg gefahren,  aber diesmal habe ich mich  absolut nicht vorbereiten können.  Hab das letzte Mal irgendwann letzten  Sommer wirklich auf Trails gefahren.
> Das Rad ist in mittelmäßigem Zustand,  besonders der Gabel merkt man ihr Alter an.


Cool, ich würde auch gerne mal Winterberg fahren... Leider war ich bisher nur auf den "Hometrails" unterwegs, als ich in Berlin am Teufelsberg war, habe ich mich schon geärgert, dass ich mein Bike nich dabei hatte...
Aber ich bin jetzt auch schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr trials gefahren, aber demnächst geht es wieder los, aber zuvor muss ich mein Bike nochmal komplett auffrischen, also neue Reifen drauf (endlich) und Gabel und Dämpfer Service 
Mit ner verstellten Gabel zu fahren is immer blöd 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist meine Bekleidung für morgen nicht  das Wahre ...  Ich bekomme maximal ein langes Sportshirt unter die  Panzerung,  und drüber passt nichts außer dem Trikot.  Wird also eher  kalt.
> Unter der kurzen Hose und den Beinschienen werde ich mal eine enge  Laufhose tragen. Hab ich noch nie probiert, sollte aber gut gehen.


Das is natürlich nicht so gut, aber eigentlich ist es mitlerweile ja auch nicht mehr so kalt...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich dazu ein paar Bilder zu machen, dann gibts die morgen serviert


 Das wäre echt cool


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2013)

Wow, das nenne ich eine gute Auseinandersetzung mit meinem Text  



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Kann man so sagen, war echt schade um das Shimano Saint Schaltwerk... Zum Glück hats mir nix gekostet, weil der Bikehändler bei der Montage eine Scheibe vergessen hatte...


Da war aber auch noch viel Kulanz dabei   Gut für dich 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Cool, ich würde auch gerne mal Winterberg fahren... Leider war ich bisher nur auf den "Hometrails" unterwegs, als ich in Berlin am Teufelsberg war, habe ich mich schon geärgert, dass ich mein Bike nich dabei hatte...
> Aber ich bin jetzt auch schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr trials gefahren, aber demnächst geht es wieder los, aber zuvor muss ich mein Bike nochmal komplett auffrischen, also neue Reifen drauf (endlich) und Gabel und Dämpfer Service
> Mit ner verstellten Gabel zu fahren is immer blöd


Winterberg ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert  

Ich würde dir empfehlen, auch das Fahrwerk nach Möglichkeit selbst zu warten und zu justieren   Macht mehr Spaß und bringt dich auf Dauer auch weiter.



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Das is natürlich nicht so gut, aber eigentlich ist es mitlerweile ja auch nicht mehr so kalt...


Im Endeffekt war es wieder viel zu warm    Trotz 5°C und ekelhaftem Zugwind wird einem ziemlich warm, wenn man abwechselnd die Karre fertig macht und den verdammten Berg hochschiebt 


Modders Vision schrieb:


> Das wäre echt cool


 
Ich habs versucht, ist aber leider nichts draus geworden  

Alles was ich anbieten kann ist ein kleines Handy-Bild vom Bike, welches mit Nachbearbeitung so gerade eben ansehbar ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss trotzdem sagen, dass die filthytrails für zwischendurch recht lohnenswert sind.  Ich hatte viel Spaß mit den eher Singletrail-artigen Strecken  mit kleinen Drops, Steilkurven, und kleinem Steinfeld. 

Ich muss mir aber irgendwann auch mal nen Kameramann besorgen   Vorher übe ich aber auch noch etwas


----------



## Crymes (7. April 2013)

Sagt mal kennt einer in der Umgebung Stuttgart ne gute Strecke so ~10 km mit anspruchsvollen Passagen?


----------



## Modders Vision (12. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Winterberg ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert


Da will ich auf jeden Fall mal hinschauen 
Aber derzeit bin ich dabei bei mir in der Gegend Freerider zu finden, die Lust haben regelmäßig zu fahren 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen, auch das Fahrwerk nach Möglichkeit selbst zu warten und zu justieren   Macht mehr Spaß und bringt dich auf Dauer auch weiter.


Hatte ich auch vor, aber dafür muss ich mir noch eine neue Pumpe zulegen, einen Montageständer und natürlich die ganzen Schmieröle 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habs versucht, ist aber leider nichts draus geworden
> Alles was ich anbieten kann ist ein kleines Handy-Bild vom Bike, welches mit Nachbearbeitung so gerade eben ansehbar ist
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die Flasche da wird auf jeden Fall weggeräumt xD
So sah mein Bike nach der letzten Fahrt aus 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/479993_137391529766115_928668715_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/549452_137391513099450_425757400_n.jpg



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Man muss trotzdem sagen, dass die filthytrails für zwischendurch recht  lohnenswert sind.  Ich hatte viel Spaß mit den eher Singletrail-artigen  Strecken  mit kleinen Drops, Steilkurven, und kleinem Steinfeld.


Okay, hört sich auch ganz interessant an, vielleicht besuche ich die ja auch mal 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich muss mir aber irgendwann auch mal nen Kameramann besorgen   Vorher übe ich aber auch noch etwas


Ich Filme ab und zu mal zu privaten Zwecken, mein Nachbar macht das ganz gerne, aber ich mache das auch manchaml selber mit Brustgurt oder am Unterrohr 



Crymes schrieb:


> Sagt mal kennt einer in der Umgebung Stuttgart ne  gute Strecke so ~10 km mit anspruchsvollen Passagen?


 Ich komme leider nicht aus der Gegend, aber du kannst ja mal Googeln 
Vielleicht sind hier ja auch noch andere Stuttgarter, die sollen sich bitte mal melden


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2013)

> Hatte ich auch vor, aber dafür muss ich mir noch eine neue Pumpe zulegen, einen Montageständer und natürlich die ganzen Schmieröle


 
Wie ist das, ist der Ständer auch geeignet für die Fahrrad Reinigung? Hänge mein Bike in der Garage an Hacken an die Decke ums (fein) zu Reinigen. Das Grobe geht natürlich mit Schlauch und Schwamm. Aber ich denke so ein Ständer wäre besser als eine Schaukel Angelegenheit.


----------



## Modders Vision (13. April 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wie ist das, ist der Ständer auch geeignet für  die Fahrrad Reinigung? Hänge mein Bike in der Garage an Hacken an die  Decke ums (fein) zu Reinigen. Das Grobe geht natürlich mit Schlauch und  Schwamm. Aber ich denke so ein Ständer wäre besser als eine Schaukel  Angelegenheit.


Für die Reinigung würde ich den eher nicht hernehmen, also wenn dann für die feine Reinigung, aber nicht zum groben reinigen. Ich schätze nicht, dass der Ständer zum Reinigen geeignet ist, der heißt ja nich um sonst Montageständer und das hat nichts mit dem Montag zu tun 
Aber der Montageständer bringt auch nur was, wenn du ihn im Boden verankern kannst...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. April 2013)

Warum sollte man daran nicht reinigen können? Ich mache das etwa alle zwei Wochen am Bionicon und Kona. Das Cannondale wird nach jeder Tour gewaschen. Dazu stell ich den Ständer auf den Balkon und geh mit einem Lappen und Fitwasser ran. Danach wird die Kette wieder gefettet. 

BTW
Fahrt ihr noch jemand ein Klicksystem? 
Ich hab mir die M 086 zu meinen A530 gegönnt. Fahrt sich am Anfang sehr ungewohnt. Nach ein zwei Touren ging und ich konnte den Vorteil twas einsetzen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> BTW
> Fahrt ihr noch jemand ein Klicksystem?
> Ich hab mir die M 086 zu meinen A530 gegönnt. Fahrt sich am Anfang sehr ungewohnt. Nach ein zwei Touren ging und ich konnte den Vorteil twas einsetzen.


 
Jap. M780-Pedale + Vaude-Schuhe mit der passenden Platte drunter (Die "originalen" Schuhe wollten einfach nicht richtig passen).


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2013)

Ich hab gerade das Problem, dass ich mir im Bikepark offensichtlich das Innenlager kaputt gefahren habe.  Bin in der Landung vom Drop etwas spät auf den Boden zurückgekommen und dann mitten in der Kompression bereits im Steinfeld gewesen, da wurde das Material etwas belastet  

Offensichtlich ist das Lager irgendwie gebrochen, es schleift, läuft unrund und macht ekelhaft knack- und knirsch-Geräusche ...   


Dumm gelaufen


----------



## Modders Vision (14. April 2013)

Das Lager muss noch nichmal Kaputt sein... Wenn es knack- und knirsch-Geräusche macht, dann kann es auch gut sein, dass einfach nur Dreck rein gekommen ist...
Unrund laufen deutet aber eher daruaf hin, dass es kaputt is...
Bau es einfach mal aus und schau mal ob sich noch was machen lässt ansonsten würde ich ein neues einbauen


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2013)

Kann von euch einer für mein Cube Acid Pedale empfehlen die ich mit Fahrradschuhen (Klick) UND normalen Schuhen nutzen kann? Muß kein Hightech sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann von euch einer für mein Cube Acid Pedale empfehlen die ich mit Fahrradschuhen (Klick) UND normalen Schuhen nutzen kann? Muß kein Hightech sein.


 
Prinzipiell die hier:  
Shimano Pedal PD-M424 günstig kaufen bei fahrrad.de


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. April 2013)

Shimano Pedale PD-M324, silber, E-PDM324: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem=&item=360383007666&ebayCategoryId=81674


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2013)

Hi Jungs, habe mir die genannten Shimano vom Senf gekauft. Werden morgen kommen und an WE montiert. Dankeschön


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2013)

Aktueller Stand: 11,12kg ohne Klingel, Tacho und Flaschenhalter. 
Gestern noch die Elixir 5S verbaut und gekürzt.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. April 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand: 11,12kg ohne Klingel, Tacho und Flaschenhalter.
> Gestern noch die Elixir 5S verbaut und gekürzt.


 
Also für das, was dran ist, sind 11Kg aber garnicht so wenig    Da gibts große Fullys die leichter sind  

Trotzdem ein hübsches Rad    Die Elixirs  sind schön, hatte auch mal welche.  Sind mir leider geklaut worden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2013)

Stahlrahmen alleine wiegt >2500g. LRS ist auch nicht der leichteste....

Wenn ich fertig bin, wird es bei etwa 9,5kg liegen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. April 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen alleine wiegt >2500g. LRS ist auch nicht der leichteste....
> 
> Wenn ich fertig bin, wird es bei etwa 9,5kg liegen.


 

Fertig = mit neuem, halb so schwerem Rahmen oder mit dem Gleichen?
Mit dem Gleichen wirds schwer da noch über 1,5kg raus zu holen.


----------



## Modders Vision (21. April 2013)

Was meint ihr, was ich für das Bike noch bekomme?


Modders Vision schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, was ich für das Bike noch bekomme?


 
Schwer zu sagen.  Die Ausstattung ist nicht mehr die Neueste, ist aber relativ gut.  Der Rahmen ist sehr robust,  aber aus technischer Sicht ziemlicher Müll (einfache Schwinge ?! die waren zuletzt vor 15 Jahren der Stand der Technik ...).

Ich würde sagen, vielleicht noch ein tausender, wegen der ganzen guten Ausstattung.   Guck doch mal ins IBC (mtb-news.de) in den Bikemarkt (bikemarkt.mtb-news.de glaube ich),  ob du vergleichbare Bikes findest.


----------



## Modders Vision (21. April 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich gerne so viel Geld zusammen bekommen, dass ich mir davon ein gutes Slopestyle mit einem Dartmoor Shine Rahmen zusammen bauen kann...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Fertig = mit neuem, halb so schwerem Rahmen oder mit dem Gleichen?
> Mit dem Gleichen wirds schwer da noch über 1,5kg raus zu holen.



LRS und Sattelstütze bringen schon über ein Kilo. 
Reifen, Schlauch und Bremsscheiben machen auch über 600g

Und dieses Rad dreht sich um den Rahmen.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2013)

Life Cycles 1080p full movie - YouTube

gerade mal komplett online.  (bestimmt nicht legal hochgeladen, aber was solls ...)

Ein unglaublich guter Film


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. April 2013)

Hast du schon Where The Trail Ends gesehen? 

Seasons scheint auch nicht übel zu sein.

The Collective sollte dann auch erwähnt werden. Gehört zum besten des Genres.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2013)

Jemand nen Tipp für günstige, flache "MTB" Schuhe?
Hintergrund: Werden auf nem Rennrad gefahren, da ich damit aber gerne noch mehr als zwei Meter gehen würde ohne auf dem Hintern zu landen bleibt ja anscheinend nur das MTB-Lager. Ein paar SPD Pedale hab ich schon bei ebay geschossen, aber bei den Schuhe bin ich noch unschlüssig.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2013)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Hast du schon Where The Trail Ends gesehen?
> 
> Seasons scheint auch nicht übel zu sein.
> 
> The Collective sollte dann auch erwähnt werden. Gehört zum besten des Genres.


Where the Trail ends  habe ich 

Die drei Filme von The Collective  (The Collective, Roam, Seasons)  will ich mir immer nochmal holen,  aber die kosten zusammen etwa 80€ ...   Das ist schon etwas teuer.   


@ Olstyle:

Schau mal hier:
Mens MTB Shoes

Alles was "SPD Shoe" heißt, kann Cleats aufnehmen    Da sind doch recht alltagstaugliche Sachen bei.  Mit Cleat drunter laufen die sich auf hartem Boden aber auch nur mäßig toll ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jemand nen Tipp für günstige, flache "MTB" Schuhe?
> Hintergrund: Werden auf nem Rennrad gefahren, da ich damit aber gerne noch mehr als zwei Meter gehen würde ohne auf dem Hintern zu landen bleibt ja anscheinend nur das MTB-Lager. Ein paar SPD Pedale hab ich schon bei ebay geschossen, aber bei den Schuhe bin ich noch unschlüssig.


 
Schau doch bei Brügelmann, evt. ist da für dich was dabei. Fahrradschuhe günstig - Top Radschuhe reduziert im Online Shop


@ Stryke, schade das es diese Filme nur auf DVD gibt: Follow Me - Mountainbike DVD: Amazon.de: Filme & TV, http://www.amazon.de/VAST-Ionate-Films-MTB-DVD/dp/B003N77TCE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_d_3 außer http://www.amazon.de/Strength-Numbers-Blu-ray-Download-Combo/dp/B00AA49C46/ref=pd_sim_d_10 da ist eine Blu-Ray dabei!  warum müssen DVDs teurer als Blu-Rays sein? -.-

Du wirst es nicht glauben, Stryke, aber du bekommst die The Collective Anthology bereits für die hälfte! http://www.pinkbike.com/shop/viewproductdetail/?productid=479


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2013)

Das ist tatsächlich schade, das sind schließlich alles bekannte Größen im MTB-Film-Bereich.  


Hmm, der Preis sieht wirklich schon besser aus.  Wießt du, von wo aus die versenden und was das kostet?  Kann da gerade keine Infos zu finden ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich schade, das sind schließlich alles bekannte Größen im MTB-Film-Bereich.
> 
> 
> Hmm, der Preis sieht wirklich schon besser aus.  Wießt du, von wo aus die versenden und was das kostet?  Kann da gerade keine Infos zu finden ...


 
Unit-C, 45841 Railway Ave.
Chilliwack, BC V2P-1L4


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2013)

Chillwack?  

Aber danke     Jetzt müsste man nur mal wissen, was denn der Versand aus Kanada kostet ...


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe ein Scheibenbremsen Problem. Am Cube einens Freundes sind die Shimano Scheibenbremsen eine Katastrophe. Das Rad ist zwei Jahre alt war aber wegen eines Hausbaus kaum im Einsatz. In der letzten Woche konnten wir fahren aber irgendwie geht grade die hintere Bremse zu als baut sie selbst leicht Druck auf. Das Rad dreht sehr schwer. Vorne gleiches Symptom aber nur leicht. Weiß einer was?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. April 2013)

evtl liegt es daran, dass die disc verbogen ist. dadurch reibt die scheibe stellenweise mehr als sie soll.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich habe ein Scheibenbremsen Problem. Am Cube einens Freundes sind die Shimano Scheibenbremsen eine Katastrophe. Das Rad ist zwei Jahre alt war aber wegen eines Hausbaus kaum im Einsatz. In der letzten Woche konnten wir fahren aber irgendwie geht grade die hintere Bremse zu als baut sie selbst leicht Druck auf. Das Rad dreht sehr schwer. Vorne gleiches Symptom aber nur leicht. Weiß einer was?


 
Ich würde mal tippen, da hängt ein Kolben.   Es sei denn, die Bremsen wären extrem falsch justiert ... 

Falls es wirklich die Hydraulik ist, würde ich damit mal einen Fachhändler eures Vertrauens aufsuchen.  Die Kolben müsste man wieder leichtgängig machen können, evtl.  muss die Bremse dabei entlüftet werden.

Welche Bremse ist es denn genau?


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2013)

Welche genau weiss ich jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht, werden uns das Rad Samstag mal ansehen. Was auch auffällt hinten fühlt sich Bremsen beinahe so an als würden die Beläge "verhärtet" sein wie als wenn sowas beim Auto (hart gefahrene Beläge) ist, fast ein Rubbeln und Malen.

Kann ich als normalsterblicher (Industriehydraulik erfahrener Arbeitsmann) sowas selbst machen? Hydraulik müsste doch Hydraulik sein.

Für den Fall das man gleich hinten mal neue Beläge reintun sollte, was kann man dafür empfehlen? Wir fahren mit den Mountainbikes keine extremem Abfahrten usw.

@Nichtraucher: Verbogen sind die Scheiben beide nicht. Habe das mal auf Rundlauf getestet.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Welche genau weiss ich jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht, werden uns das Rad Samstag mal ansehen. Was auch auffällt hinten fühlt sich Bremsen beinahe so an als würden die Beläge "verhärtet" sein wie als wenn sowas beim Auto (hart gefahrene Beläge) ist, fast ein Rubbeln und Malen.


Dreck ?!  
Was du meinst sind verglaste Beläge.  Das hat aber andere Auswirkungen   Und entsteht für gewöhnlich erst ab einigen hundert Grad,  also wirklich nur bei extremen Abfahrten.



orca113 schrieb:


> Kann ich als normalsterblicher (Industriehydraulik erfahrener Arbeitsmann) sowas selbst machen? Hydraulik müsste doch Hydraulik sein.


Ja, dann kannst du das selber machen.  
Ich würde erstmal versuchen, vorsichtig mit einem Schraubendreher die Kolben in der Bremse zu bewegen (Rad ausbauen).  Lass am besten die Beläge drauf, dann kriegen die Kolben nichts ab. 

Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass wirklich irgendwie die Hydraulik einen weg hat, entlüfte sie mal.  Dazu gibts passende Werkzeugkits samt neuem Mineralöl zu kaufen.



orca113 schrieb:


> Für den Fall das man gleich hinten mal neue Beläge reintun sollte, was kann man dafür empfehlen? Wir fahren mit den Mountainbikes keine extremem Abfahrten usw.


Dann würde ich organische Beläge nehmen.  Quietschen weniger und haben mehr Bremskraft. Dafür halten sie weniger Temperatur aus, aber das kann bei euch ja egal sein


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2013)

Wow, Schon mal Danke für die Infos!




> Dann würde ich organische Beläge nehmen. Quietschen weniger und haben mehr Bremskraft. Dafür halten sie weniger Temperatur aus, aber das kann bei euch ja egal sein


 
Kannst du da mal was von Shimano verlinken was brauchbares? Sorry, was Fahrrad angeht sind mein Kollege und ich noch voll die "Noobs" was nicht heisst das ich nicht in der Lage bins o ein Ding ausdauernd und gut zu bewegen

Kann man für dieses Kit 





> Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass wirklich irgendwie die Hydraulik einen weg hat, entlüfte sie mal. Dazu gibts passende Werkzeugkits samt neuem Mineralöl zu kaufen.


 einfach ein Shimano Kit oder Universaml nehmen? Gibts ne Sorgenfreilösung?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. April 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wow, Schon mal Danke für die Infos!


Kein Problem  


orca113 schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal was von Shimano verlinken was brauchbares? Sorry, was Fahrrad angeht sind mein Kollege und ich noch voll die "Noobs" was nicht heisst das ich nicht in der Lage bins o ein Ding ausdauernd und gut zu bewegen


Das kommt drauf an, welche Bremse es denn nun genau ist. 

Disc Brake Pads   hier findest du so ziemlich alle beläge, die es zZ gibt.  Wie du siehst, sind da sowohl Originalbeläge von Shimano bei,  als auch von anderen Herstellern wie zB  SwissStop, Nukeproof, BrakeAuthority ...   
Guck einfach mal welche Bremse es genau ist, dann finden wir die passenden Beläge 

Disc Brake Pads
Kann man für dieses Kit  einfach ein Shimano Kit oder Universaml nehmen? Gibts ne Sorgenfreilösung?[/QUOTE]
 [/QUOTE] 
Am besten wäre wohl das Shimano-Kit,  da es damit am einfachsten geht.  Leider sind die Dinger abartig teuer (wenn man mal guckt, was denn dabei ist )
In Shimano-Bremsen kommt das hauseigene Mineralöl.  Da sollte man auch nichts dran ändern, da alle Marken etwas anderes Öl verwenden.  (SRAM/Avid nutzt DOT 5.1, Magura nutzt Royal Blood, etc)

Vielleicht wirst du hier fündig: Entlüftungskit Service-Kit für Shimano hydraulische Scheibenbremsen Artikel im EasyBleed Shop bei eBay!


----------



## orca113 (29. April 2013)

Ok bei den Belägen bin ich fündig geworden und habe bestellt. Das Kit hat sich mein Kollege im örtlichen Laden gekauft. Sollte wohl 60€ kosten. Sehe ihn am WE werden uns dann seine Bremsen vor nehmen.

Jetzt mal was in eigener Sache und nicht MTB sondern es geht um ein Stevens X6 von 07`/08`.

Ich benötige einen eventuell auch gleich zwei neue Reifen. Auf dem Reifen steht 28 x 1.4 als Größe. Das ist aber nicht das selbe wie 28 x 1.1/4?

Könntet ihr für dieses Rad in der Größe einen guten Reifen empfehlen? Nur Strassefahrten. möglich wenig widerstand. Habe mit diesem Rad demnächst eine weite Strecke vor und will es mir so leicht wie möglich machen. Dieses Stevens ist mein Strassen/Langstreckenjäger.

käme der schon in Frage: http://www.amazon.de/Schwalbe-CRUIS...-1-fkmr0&keywords=continental+Reifen+28+x+1.4


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2013)

Ja, der Reifen wäre ok. 

Ich fahre auf meinem KTM Veneto seit mehreren Jahren die Schwalbe Delta Cruiser,  die laufen auch ganz gut.  Und haben auch echt lange gehalten. 
Ein Dauerrenner sind natürlich auch die Schwalbe Marathon.  Davon gibts mittlerweile auch zig Sonderversionen ...  Die kann man im Allgemeinen auch immer empfehlen. 

Bei Continental gibts vielleicht noch ein paar bessere Reifen, mit noch weniger Profil.  Besonders der SuperSport Plus wäre nett.   In ganz extrem wäre da noch der SportContact,  der dürfte dann wirklich garkeinen Widerstand mehr haben   Ist glaube ich der slick-ähnlichste Reifen, der auf die Standardfelgen passt.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich der slick-ähnlichste Reifen, der auf die Standardfelgen passt.


 
Gibt nochn Schwalbe Kojack .


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2013)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Schau doch bei Brügelmann, evt. ist da für dich was dabei. Fahrradschuhe günstig - Top Radschuhe reduziert im Online Shop


Hab dann doch ein paar Mark drauf gelegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten die ich im Laden versucht habe passten nicht mal ansatzweise. Warum muss ich auch so Plattfüße haben?


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab dann doch ein paar Mark drauf gelegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 du auch?
Sehen nicht schlecht aus, aber einen Laufmarathon würd ich mit denen nicht machen wollen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2013)

Letztes Jahr bin ich nen Triathlon mit Laufschuhen gefahren. Ich denke ein Wechsel nach dem Fahren ist in Summe trotzdem schneller  .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. April 2013)

Triathlon mit RR Part oder MTB Part?


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2013)

"Klassisch" mit RR.
Allerdings auch nur Sprintdistanz.


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2013)

Moin, sagt mal was ist der Unterschied zwischen Griffen und "Lock On" Griffen?

Werden die Lock Ons mit Schellen geklemmt oder was?

Halten die dann auf der Stange gut? Würde mir gern für mein Cube ein paar andere Griffe holen als die original erstausgerüsteten. Die sind zwar ok aber da ich vorwiegend ohne Handschuhe fahre schwitzen meine Hände auf dem "Gummi" und es ist nicht mehr so griffig. Am liebsten hätte ich da was wie ich sag mal "neopren"


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2013)

Stehst du auf Noppen? 

Lock On = Klemmen. Im Prinzip selbst beantwortet in deinem Zweiten Satz. 

Geschmack und Budget entscheiden lassen: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/griffe-lenkerbaender.html

Günstig: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/griffe-lenkerbaender/mounty-control-grips/10278.html

Für den leicht betuchten: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...-bonus-pack-troy-lee-designs-grip/263934.html


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2013)

Hi Bautzner, ok wollte jetzt nur noch wissen ob dieses Befestigungsart gut hält? Also nicht das ich zwischendurch es Werkzeug auspacken muß und unterwegs meine Griffe Festziehen muß.

Dein Link zu leicht betucht ist gar nichts hier gegen: Brooks Echtleder Lenkergriff schwarz



Werde vermutlich hier zuschlagen Ritchey WCS True Lock-On Griff


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2013)

Servus orca113,

solang das Material keine Ermüdungserscheinung aufweist hält es je nach dem, Bombenfest. Dazu noch Textillenkerband, wenn nötig. Wird ja links und rechts verschraubt. Wenn du einen guten Lenker hast der auch noch glänzend Lackiert ist, wird abgeraten Lock Ons zu nehmen.

Falls du ein Dufte Typ bist, dann brauchst du Duftende Griffe! Spank Tweet Tweet DJ/BMX Style Griffe günstig kaufen bei fahrrad.de   

Nach oben hin gibt es eigentlich keine Grenzen, ausser das Budget. Bike24 - Brooks Slender Leather Grips Lenkergriffe

Noch besser sind Silikon Griffe: MTB Grips (halten aber nicht ewig -.-) Dauertest: Griffe ESI - Komponenten + Zubehör | BIKE das Mountainbike Magazin - Europas Nr. 1


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2013)

Es geht doch nichts über einfaches Lenkerband .
Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich mir auch vorstellen dass das Zeug sich auf nem MTB Lenker gut macht. Gerade wenn du doch eh sagst dass dich das Gummi stört.


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es geht doch nichts über einfaches Lenkerband .
> Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich mir auch vorstellen dass das Zeug sich auf nem MTB Lenker gut macht. Gerade wenn du doch eh sagst dass dich das Gummi stört.


 
Ja, aber ich habe mit sowas noch nie gearbeitet und auf meinem alten GT waren so ne Art Neopren Griffe drauf und die waren (für mich jetzt) am besten  Gerade auch weil ich gerne ohne Handschuhe fahre. Da habe ich wie gesagt Probleme mit dem Kunststoff/Gummi.



> Nach oben hin gibt es eigentlich keine Grenzen, ausser das Budget. Bike24 - Brooks Slender Leather Grips Lenkergriffe



Jo aber leider sind die geil


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es geht doch nichts über einfaches Lenkerband .
> Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich mir auch vorstellen dass das Zeug sich auf nem MTB Lenker gut macht. Gerade wenn du doch eh sagst dass dich das Gummi stört.


 
Ja, Sauleicht und Dämpfung gleich Null.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2013)

Die gibt es auch mit Gel-Einlagen, und auch sonst sind die meisten etwas unterfütter.
Dem geforderten "Neopren" für guten Griff mit nackten Händen kommt so ein Band auch recht nah.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch mit Gel-Einlagen, und auch sonst sind die meisten etwas unterfütter.
> Dem geforderten "Neopren" für guten Griff mit nackten Händen kommt so ein Band auch recht nah.


 
Achso, na das wusst ich ned. Und wo gibts die mit Gel?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2013)

Überall. Geb z.B. mal "Lenkerband Gel" bei Amazon ein. Es gib welche mit eingewebtem Gel und welche wo Gelpäckchen dazu gehören die man sich dahin packt wo man es weich haben will.
Das was ich im Moment benutze ist nicht mit Gel, aber trotzdem etwas dicker als die ganz klassische Korkvariante(Suchwort "soft").


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Mai 2013)

Also im ernsten MTB-Bereich kommt man um verschraubte Griffen eigentlich nicht herum.  Sonst hält nichts so gut.  

Bis auf einen kleinen Insider-Tipp:  Bei einfachen Gummi-Griffen, eifnach Haarspray drunter sprühen wenn man sie aufzieht.  Die gehen nie wieder ab   Ich musste schon mehrfach Griffe per Teppichmesser entfernen ...  

Wer Geld hat und gleichzeitig Qualität braucht, kommt eigentlich nicht um Ergon herum.   Klasse Griffe,  nur sauteuer.   Ich persönlich brauche eher was robustes mit möglichst viel Grip, trotz Handschuhen.  Hab mich schon in Winterberg wegen mangelndem Halt auf dem Lenker hingelegt,  das Ergebnis waren ein paar Löcher im Trikot, Kratzer auf der Panzerung  und  ein ausgerissener Steuersatz und ein verbogener Lenker.   Da spart man am falschen Ende   (auch wenn man wie ich nur zu faul ist, die ständig zu erneuern ... )

Neoprengriffe sind angenehm,  meist aber nicht offroad zu gebrauchen.  Da würde ich eher etwas verschraubtes, ergonomisches Empfehlen.   Gerade diese kleinen Flossen für die Handauflage entspannen den ganzen Unterarm auf langen Touren und verhindern Handgelenkbrüche wenns mal ruppiger wird (haben dafür nicht ganz so guten Halt,  häufig aber noch in Ordnung). 


Auf der Straße fahre ich solche ergonomischen Griffe aus günstigerem Gummi,  die sind dann auch für jeden Geldbeutel geeignet   Trotzdem gemütlich, und viel Halt braucht man da nicht ...  

Auf ein Rennrad würde ich aber auch nur einfaches Lenkerband ziehen,  ist doch stilistisch besser    Passt auch besser zu den Griffhaltungen.


----------



## Lude969 (2. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Bautzner, ok wollte jetzt nur noch wissen ob dieses Befestigungsart gut hält? Also nicht das ich zwischendurch es Werkzeug auspacken muß und unterwegs meine Griffe Festziehen muß.
> 
> Dein Link zu leicht betucht ist gar nichts hier gegen: Brooks Echtleder Lenkergriff schwarz
> 
> ...



Hey genau die gleichen Griffe hab ich mir ebenfalls für mein Cube geholt weil ich ebenfalls das gleiche Problem mit den standartgriffen hatte. Sind echt gut für den Preis hab sie jetzt auch schon ein paar km und keine Probleme bisher.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2013)

cool. Und, sind die gut befestigt oder lösen die sich?


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Überall. Geb z.B. mal "Lenkerband Gel" bei Amazon ein. Es gib welche mit eingewebtem Gel und welche wo Gelpäckchen dazu gehören die man sich dahin packt wo man es weich haben will.
> Das was ich im Moment benutze ist nicht mit Gel, aber trotzdem etwas dicker als die ganz klassische Korkvariante(Suchwort "soft").


 
Danke für die Info! 
Sobald meine Griffe runter sind, werd ichs mal mit denen probieren: Fizik Lenkerband Gel inkl. Gel-Pads - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE.


----------



## Lude969 (4. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> cool. Und, sind die gut befestigt oder lösen die sich?



Bombenfest!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Mai 2013)

Lisa ist fertig


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Mai 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Lisa ist fertig


 
Heißes Teil 

Bis auf die Klingel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Mai 2013)

Die war auch eher ein Gag ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Mai 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die war auch eher ein Gag ^^


 
Ich dachte du wärst schnell genug, um sie wirklich zu brauchen      Die ganzen Senioren auf dem Fahrradweg wissen ja nicht wirklich, was ein Rechtsfahrgebot ist ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Mai 2013)

Lisa ist ein Damenrennrad. Das habe ich für meine Freundin aufgebaut. 
Sie ist (noch) nicht so schnell Bzw bin ich immer dahinter gewesen. Ich hab ne Klingel am Cityrenner.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Mai 2013)

So bescheuert die auch aussieht, leider ist sie wenn man mit dem RR auf Radwegen unterwegs ist unerlässlich.
Meins ist mittlerweile fertig, leider habe ich noch ein kleines Problem mit dem Umwerfer oder dem Schaltauge.
Meine Frau hat nach einer 2 monatigen Erprobungsphase auf einem Leihrad jetzt auch ein Eigenes gebrauchtes und auch für meinen Sohn der jetzt 10 ist habe ich auf Ebay auch ein fast neuwertiges RR mit 44er Rahmenhöhe für relativ kleines Geld geschossen.
Auch wenn ich mich noch einbremsen muss wenn wir unterwegs sind, macht schon Spaß zusammen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hab die Klingel quer zur Fahrtrichtung am Vorbau. Da sticht sie nicht so raus(was bei meinem Rad zugegebener Maßen keinen Unterschied macht) und brauchen tut man sie nunmal.
Ausser man hat ein starkes Organ und ruft halt ständig "Vorsicht".


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab die Klingel quer zur Fahrtrichtung am Vorbau. Da sticht sie nicht so raus(was bei meinem Rad zugegebener Maßen keinen Unterschied macht) und brauchen tut man sie nunmal.
> Ausser man hat ein starkes Organ und ruft halt ständig "Vorsicht".



Letztes reicht der Rennleitung aber nicht...
Hab eine auf dem Gabelschaft unter dem Vorbau. Sehr lustig wenn die Beamten nach der Klingel suchen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2013)

Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.
Aber denen würden bei den meisten Rennrädern wohl auch Reflektoren, Licht etc. pp. fehlen.

Mir ging es mehr um den persönlichen Bedarf. Und genau wie bei Beleuchtung und Helm soll da imo jeder Erwachsene selbst entscheiden ob er den hat oder sich lieber in Gefahr bringt.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mir ging es mehr um den persönlichen Bedarf. Und genau wie bei Beleuchtung und Helm soll da imo jeder Erwachsene selbst entscheiden ob er den hat oder sich lieber in Gefahr bringt.


 
Naja, persönlich stimme ich dir da zu,   rechtlich ist es natürlich so, dass das Rad dann eigentlich nicht auf öffentlichen Straßen fahren darf.   Aber da hält sich eh kein Mensch dran  

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein guter Satz Batterielampen als Beleuchtung voll und ganz ausreicht.  Wenn man nicht unbedingt ein RR fährt, kann man sich ja noch Reifen mit Reflektorstreifen drauf ziehen, und dann ist gut.


Thema Helm ist interessant, wie steht ihr denn da alle zu?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2013)

Beim RR gibt es ja die Sonderregelung dass man Batterielicht nutzen darf. Nur bin ich mir bei meinem Stahlross garnicht mal so sicher dass ich unter dem Maximalgewicht für RR bleibe .

Helm hab ich persönlich beim Rad- wie Skifahren immer auf. Ob man die Leute jetzt aber gesetzlich zu ihrem Glück zwingen muss bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2013)

Wegen Klingel und Rennleitung, was ist da jetzt gemeint?
Polizei oder eine richtige Rennleitung? Der ist nämlich schei*egal, ob da jetzt was Straßenverkehrstauglich ist oder nicht. 
Und wo mich im Winter mal die Polizei kontrolliert hat, ist denen jeder fehlende Reflektor aufgefallen, wegen der nicht vorhandenen Klingel hat aber auch niemand was gesagt.
(Dafür war das Profil allerdings nicht die gewünschten 1mm hoch. Und das am Rennrad.  )

Helm zieh ich beim Hobbymäsigem Radfahren (Rennrad, MTB) sowie beim Skifahren immer auf,  wenn ich zu nem Kumpel, an den Bahnhof, in die Schule usw. fahr nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Mai 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wegen Klingel und Rennleitung, was ist da jetzt gemeint?
> Polizei oder eine richtige Rennleitung? Der ist nämlich schei*egal, ob da jetzt was Straßenverkehrstauglich ist oder nicht.
> Und wo mich im Winter mal die Polizei kontrolliert hat, ist denen jeder fehlende Reflektor aufgefallen, wegen der nicht vorhandenen Klingel hat aber auch niemand was gesagt.



Die Damen und Herren in blau waren gemeint. 
Sie hatten wahrscheinlich schon genug mit fehlenden Reflektoren an den Pedalen zu tun 



> Helm zieh ich beim Hobbymäsigem Radfahren (Rennrad, MTB) sowie beim Skifahren immer auf,  wenn ich zu nem Kumpel, an den Bahnhof, in die Schule usw. fahr nicht.



Grade hier verbirgt sich eine große Gefahr, wenn man nicht grade im 14 Seelendorf wohnt. Meine Helme kam zumeist im Straßenverkehr tatkräftig zum Einsatz. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim RR gibt es ja die Sonderregelung dass man Batterielicht nutzen darf. Nur bin ich mir bei meinem Stahlross garnicht mal so sicher dass ich unter dem Maximalgewicht für RR bleibe .
> 
> Helm hab ich persönlich beim Rad- wie Skifahren immer auf. Ob man die Leute jetzt aber gesetzlich zu ihrem Glück zwingen muss bin ich mir nicht so sicher.



diese 11kg Regelung halte ich eh für sinnlos. Es wird wohl kaum der Fall sein, dass in jedem Fahrzeug eine Waage liegt, bzw gar die Streife zu Fuß eine Waage zur Hand hat.  

Ich selbst fahre am MTB und 29"er auch eine Akku-Leuchte (laut Verkäufer 1600lm...). Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich diesen Winter angehalten wurde mit der Lampe. 
Jedes mal der gleiche Mist. Lampe zu hell. Ich möchte sie doch bitte runterregeln oder weiter nach unten stellen. Nach unten stellen - Klar ich setz mir einen riesig hellen weißen Punkt 3m vors Rad und der Rest ist dunkel...
Am Bionicon (Stadtschlampe), mit Nabendynamo und 'ordnungsgemäßer' Beleuchtungseinrichtung (schei% Beamtendeutsch), fahre ich Slicks. Sehr geil im Winter, vor allem auf Schnee und Eis. 


Ich trage mein Helm immer. Egal ob Stadtschlampe (wobei ich grad auf dem meist über 30km/h fahre), MTB oder Stahltwentyniner, Deckel kommt immer auf den Kopf. 
Meiner Freundin hab ich, zum Renner den ich ihr aufgebaut hab, auch einen Helm verpasst. Ob sie will oder nicht!


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Mai 2013)

Bin grad am zerlegen meines HR. Habe vermutlich Dreck im Freilauf, deshalb möchte ich den öffnen. 

Zahnkranz ist runter, Achse hab ich rausgeklopft, jetzt muss man innen aufschrauben, um die "Hülse" des Freilaufs abziehen zu können, also den Freilauf zu öffnen. 

Hab im Internet Bilder gesehen, da wurde das mit einem 10er Imbus gelöst. Das Problem ist, dass ich da kein Imbus habe. Hat ähnlich wie Imbus "gerade" Flächen, (also schonmal kein Torx) nur eben 12 stück davon. Ich glaube das heißt Vielzahnschlüssel. 
Ist übrigens relativ groß, den 10er Imbus kann man locker drin drehen.

Wie heißt das genau, wo gibts sowas und welches genau würdet ihr empfehlen. 
Sollte möglichst günstig sein. 


Ach ja, handelt sich um eine Sun-Ringle Narbe. (Cube Reaction GTC 2011 oder 2012)


----------



## moboKiller (25. Mai 2013)

Seit gestern wird wieder ged0wnhillert mit'm legendärem Scott Octane FX1 bei dem ich schon mal die hintere Schwinge gekillt habe seit meinem Unfall mit künstlicher Kniescheibe und einem Kreuzband: King of the Track


----------



## Lude969 (26. Mai 2013)

Bin im Schwarzwald un dort is heut in nem BikePark nen kleines Event und es hat die letzten Tage mehrfach gepisst die ganze Nacht geschüttet und nkch immer tröpselt es... Kann ja nur noch besser werden


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2013)

Meine Karre ist seit über drei Wochen in der Werkstatt ...   Bald lauf ich Amok.


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs, habe wieder ein technisches Problem mit dem Rad einer Freundin.

Bei ihrem Bike ist es so im 21sten Gang "rutscht" da irgendwas durch. Kette usw läuft sauber, Schaltung arbeitet einwandfrei. Aber man hat ab und an beim treten das Gefühl als rutscht die Kette über ein paar Zähne und greift dann wieder. Was kann das sein. Ich wollte mich da am WE drum kümmern.

Gebt mir gute Tipps, diese Freundin soll mal meine Freundin werden


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, habe wieder ein technisches Problem mit dem Rad einer Freundin.
> 
> Bei ihrem Bike ist es so im 21sten Gang "rutscht" da irgendwas durch. Kette usw läuft sauber, Schaltung arbeitet einwandfrei. Aber man hat ab und an beim treten das Gefühl als rutscht die Kette über ein paar Zähne und greift dann wieder. Was kann das sein. Ich wollte mich da am WE drum kümmern.
> 
> Gebt mir gute Tipps, diese Freundin soll mal meine Freundin werden


 
Wenn du Pech hast, ist der Antrieb einfach verschlissen.   Ansonsten würde ich die Einstellung der Schaltsysteme nochmal kontrollieren ... 
Dreck kann es übrigens auch sein   Zumindest wenns wirklich übel ist


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2013)

Wie viele Kilometer sind Kette + Ritzel drauf? Das klingt nach gelängter Kette und/oder verschlissenem Ritzel. Je nach Fahrstil hält so eine Kombi zwischen 500 und 1200km. Bei mir ist ne Kette immer so nach 800km durch...


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2013)

Wow ihr seid schnell! Gesetz dem Fall "Antrieb" ist verschlissen. Ist das leicht zu beheben? Auszutauschen?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wow ihr seid schnell! Gesetz dem Fall "Antrieb" ist verschlissen. Ist das leicht zu beheben? Auszutauschen?


 
Naja, du musst Kassette und Kette tauschen, vermutlich auch die Kettenblätter.   Das dauert etwas und ist auch nicht ganz billig ... 

Ob sich das lohnt etc. müsste man dann mal im Detail sehen.  Was für ein Rad ist es?  Wie sieht der Antrieb denn wirklich aus?


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2013)

Es ist ein Lakes. Eventuell ist es mit Kassette getan? Das Rad ist an sich in einem guten Zustand.was es im Detail ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Lakes. Eventuell ist es mit Kassette getan? Das Rad ist an sich in einem guten Zustand.was es im Detail ist kann ich nicht sagen.


 
Hmm, eventuell könntest du mal ein Bild von den Ritzeln machen? Sodass man ihren Verschleißzustand beurteilen kann?  Ansonsten könnte da ein Fachhändler weiterhelfen,  so aus der Entfernung ist das nicht ganz optimal


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Lakes. Eventuell ist es mit Kassette getan? Das Rad ist an sich in einem guten Zustand.was es im Detail ist kann ich nicht sagen.


 Kann man schlecht Sagen, ohne es zu sehen.
Normalerweise leihert die Kette aus -> Wenn man die dann nicht rechtzeitig wechselt, passen die Zähne der Ritzel (und der Kettenblätter) nicht mehr genau. Diese passen sich dann an, wobei einfach die "Zacken" schmäler/spitzer werden. -> Sind dann ebenfalls hin.

Je nach dem ist nur eine Kette, Kette+Ritzelpaket oder gleich der komplette Satz fällig. Das kann man aber nicht sagen, ohne es zu sehen.


Es könnte aber auch etwas anderes sein.
Meistens ist es bei mir eine nicht richtig eingestellte Schaltung, (oder jede Menge Schnee und Eis, aber dass passt nicht zur Jahreszeit) wenn man dann auch noch unter Last schaltet, springt die gerne mal.


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2013)

Mh danke für die Infos. Vielleicht an der Stelle eine Macke: hatte mal das ich bei minusgraden gefahren bin und ich getreten habe aber das war wie als greift da eine Klinke nicht. Hab dann bei meinen Eltern das Rad in die Wärme gestellt und da ging's. Es war als nähm die Kassette die Achse nicht mit.

Gehe davon aus das der Freilauf defekt bzw eingefroren war 

Kann es nicht das das bei ihr wirklich nur Dreck im Spiel ist? Ich meine die junge Dame ist nicht der Typ dafür nen Antrieb kaputt zu treten.Nichtmal wenn das Rad alt ist. Das Fahrrad ist nur auf der Strasse bewegt worden und sie ist jetzt keiner der das Rad so wie wir prügelt und die Sau macht etwa im Gelände. An meinem GT kamen Kette Kassette usw nach Jahren und mehreren k Km (Geschätzt) neu.



> Hmm, eventuell könntest du mal ein Bild von den Ritzeln machen? Sodass man ihren Verschleißzustand beurteilen kann? Ansonsten könnte da ein Fachhändler weiterhelfen, so aus der Entfernung ist das nicht ganz optimal



Kann ich morgen gerne machen. Treffe mich morgen mit ihr


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann ich morgen gerne machen. Treffe mich morgen mit ihr


 
Gut  

Ein weiterer dreckbedingter Fehler können Gras-/ Strohhalme sein   Darauf rutscht die Kette dann auch gerne ... 


Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Mai 2013)

Nach dem Das Kona Lisa aufgebaut ist nun das aktuelles Projekt

Kona Hoss Deluxe aus dem Jahr 2006

Gabel: Magura Durin Race MD100R
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R (185/160)
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX

Ein paar Sachen fehlen noch (Umwerfer, Kette; Kassette, Schaltzüge). Griffe sind mittlerweile dran.

Das Canondale CAAD4 und Kona Unit bekommen die Tage auch noch ein kleines Upgrade, wobei das Cannondale eher ein großes bekommt


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mh danke für die Infos. Vielleicht an der Stelle eine Macke: hatte mal das ich bei minusgraden gefahren bin und ich getreten habe aber das war wie als greift da eine Klinke nicht. Hab dann bei meinen Eltern das Rad in die Wärme gestellt und da ging's. Es war als nähm die Kassette die Achse nicht mit.
> 
> Gehe davon aus das der Freilauf defekt bzw eingefroren war
> 
> ...


 Achso, die Ritzel drehen sich, die Narbe wird aber nicht "mitgenommen"?
Dann liegts am Freilauf. Wahrscheinlich Dreck oder altes, zäh gewordenes Fett. Hatte ich auch schon. Vor allem wenn es kalt ist und das Fett dadurch richtig Zäh ist, bleiben die Zähne dann unten kleben.
War aber nur an nem alten Gammelrad. Einmal mit WD40 gelöst, das nächste mal mit nem neuen Laufrad.


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2013)

Wie bringe ich das WD da rein? Muss ich da was zerlegen?

Ja die Ritzel drehen sich in dem Moment, die Kette oder so springen nicht über es ist als fällt der Schnäpper nicht richt oder nur grade so in den Zahn (Freilauf) und dann krach einmal kurz "ins Leere getreten" und weiter.


----------



## Herkuless (28. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht springt die Kette unter Anstrengung zwischen den Gängen hin und her weil das Schalterwerk nicht richtig eingestellt ist, sich mit der zeit minimal verstellt hat


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2013)

Herkuless schrieb:


> Vielleicht springt die Kette unter Anstrengung zwischen den Gängen hin und her weil das Schalterwerk nicht richtig eingestellt ist, sich mit der zeit minimal verstellt hat



In jedem Fall vielen Dank ich sehe mir das heute an und eventuell kann ich Punkten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2013)

Kona Hoss deluxe

Umwerfer, Kette und Kassette fehlen noch. 
Hintere Bremsleitung muss ich noch kürzen und neue Schaltzüge legen.


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2013)

Sieht echt hübsch aus


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2013)

Der Rahmen ist überhaupt nicht meins,   ansonsten gefällt es mir aber auch sehr gut


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2013)

Mir würde eher hinten die Leitung stinken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juni 2013)

Ih schrieb doch, dass die Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse noch gekürzt wird. 

Das wird nicht meins. Ich hab's für einen Kumpel aufgebaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2013)

Morgen bin ich in Winterberg    Ich erzähl euch dann, wies war  

Leider ist mein Rad seit Ewigkeiten in der Werkstatt.  Da bin ich ja dummerweise gezwungen, mir eins meiner Traumbikes auszuleihen     (Ich werde wohl ein Giant Glory 0 nehmen)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juni 2013)

SOOOOOOOOO
Es ist vollbracht - ich bin vorerst fertig!

Amtliches Gewicht von 10,71kg. 
Nein VR berührt nicht den Boden.
Die ollen Tektro Scheiben bitte ich zu entschuldigen, aber die 35€ für zwei KCNC Razor hab ich grade echt nicht mehr...
Nichtsichtbar macht aber auch 200g aus - Pannenschutz in beiden Reifen (218g -> 10,50kg)

Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt

Geändert:
Schaltwerk xt -> x.0
Schalthebel slx -> x.9
Bremsen Avid Elixir R (2011) -> Avid Elixir 7 2013
Reifen Hutchinson IGUANA -> Schwalbe Furious Fred Evolution 2.0
Gabel RST Deuce Air 100 -> Cannondale Fatty DLR 80
Steuersatz Cane Creek -> Cannondale Headshok
Schnellspanner -> Controltech Race Light MTB
Schlauch Schwalbe SV -> Schwalbe 14A XXLight SV
Griffe Cannondale Lockon - Ritchey WCS True Grip
Vorbau Cannondale 1.5 100mm -> Cannondale Headshok 90mm

macht schlappe 600€... -_-
und holt knappe 2kg raus


----------



## Modders Vision (6. Juni 2013)

Coole Bikes  
Echt super Arbeit 
Hat die Frau im Bildschirm was zu bedeuten? xD

Mir is letztens bei meinem Freeride die Kette gerissen, ich bin jetz.auf der suche nach einer neuen, ich hab ja eine shimano saint 9-fach schaltung 
Wisst ihr da was gutes, leichtes und oannenfreies fürs freeride? Shimano kommt für mich nich mehr für ketten in frage...


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juni 2013)

Hübsch 


Ich hab mich verliebt ...   Letztes Wochenende war ich in Winterberg und habe mal einen Tag lang das Giant Glory durch den Downhill gejagt.   Unfassbar geil das Ding


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. Juni 2013)

Mein neues Focus.
werde die schnell spanner an den rädern noch rausschmeißen zu hause.
mal sehn wie es sich so verhält.evt noch den sattel tauschen für längere touren.
lampen kommen auf jeden fall noch drann und ne mini klingel. die lampen werd ich aber batterie betrieben machen.

das 2 rad ist von meiner frau nen "neues" solero vom letzten jahr mit gepäck austattung.
mal sen irgendwann kommt noch nen crossrad bei mir welches ich dann auch langstrecken tauglich machen (taschen usw)


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Juni 2013)

Geht jemand von euch Morgen XGames München zum Fmb???


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bin jetzt zum ersten Mal seit vielen Monaten wieder MTB gefahren (Rad musste repariert werden, und dann hatte ich noch ne fiese Verletzung über 5 Monate) - ist das eigentlich normal, dass ich wegen "nur" dieser paar Monate Pause schon bei langsamer Fahrt ein leichtes Brennen in den Oberschenkeln oberhalb des Knies spüre? Also, ich fahre eher spaziermäßig, so 20km/h, und beim treten in einem Gang, der mir vom Kraftaufwand nicht schwer vorkommt, brennt es leicht...  ich bin deswegen dann heute nur 15km gefahren, weil das einfach keinen Spaß machte (zu meinen Eltern und zurück mit kleinerem Umweg durch nen Park)


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich würde sagen, bei 15Km ist das schon bedenklich    Obwohl es natürlich auf den Untergrund und mögliche Steigungen ankommt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, bei 15Km ist das schon bedenklich  Obwohl es natürlich auf den Untergrund und mögliche Steigungen ankommt.



Steigen? Köln = quasi nix   aber vlt isses halt auch das Alter, und ich könnte natürlich einfach 5-10 U/Min weniger machen, aber dann macht es keinen Spaß...    und was ich sehr merke: ein bisschen Gegenwind, dann isses direkt deutlich "fieser" ...   ach ja: und die Hinternbacken tun vielleicht weh, wenn ich tags drauf zum ersten Mal wieder auf den Sattel


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Pause auch für jeden anderen Sport gilt würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Zwei Wochen durchhalten und dann passt es wieder mit der Kondition.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn die Pause auch für jeden anderen Sport gilt würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Zwei Wochen durchhalten und dann passt es wieder mit der Kondition.



Kondition ist ja kein Thema, ich komme ja nicht außer Atem, es brennt halt nur - also nicht sehr stark, aber unangenehm   aber ich denke auch, dass es einfach noch was dauern wird. Zumal ich auch noch ein paar Kilo mehr rumschleppe als die Jahre zuvor.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hab dafür gerade nach Monaten mal wieder daran gedacht die Reifen richtig auf zu pumpen. 4bar waren noch(bsw. üperhaupt, einen Schlauch hab ich erst vor ein paar Wochen wechseln müssen und mit der Handpumpe nicht richtig zugelangt) drin bei einem Soll von 7,xbar.
Das Upgrade wirkt besser als jedes Doping :


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2013)

täglich zur Arbeit mit Rad 
oder den Wocheneinkauf mit Rad erledigen xD
Macht tierisch spass eine Vollbremsung hinzulegen, wenn man auf einmal 20kg mehr wiegt und die Bremse unterdimensioniert ist xD


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür gerade nach Monaten mal wieder daran gedacht die Reifen richtig auf zu pumpen. 4bar waren noch(bsw. üperhaupt, einen Schlauch hab ich erst vor ein paar Wochen wechseln müssen und mit der Handpumpe nicht richtig zugelangt) drin bei einem Soll von 7,xbar.
> Das Upgrade wirkt besser als jedes Doping :


Dann haste aber ein Rennrad, oder? ^^ 4 Bar, da platzt manch ein MTB-Schlauch schon...


@Nichtraucher: 20kg mehr sind es gottseidank nicht. okay, 20kg mehr, als manch ein Teenie/Twen in meiner Größe wiegt sind es wohl schon, aber die sehen dann auch aus wie Pappaufsteller...    ich hab ca 5kg zugenommen seit dem letzten Sommer, allein 3kg wegen ner Fußverletzung, und hatte davor auch schon über viele Jahre hinweg ca. 5kg mehr drauf, als ich es mir wünsche - d.h 10kg runter wären ideal, 1kg sind es schon (seit Mitte mai wieder Sport - da sich dann ja auch erstmal neue Muskeln bilden, sind 1kg schon ganz gut).  

Das muss aber echt nicht superschnell runtergehen - wenn ich mir wünschen würde, dass es so schnell wie möglich weniger Kilos werden sollen, dann wird der "Traum" sonst vlt noch schneller wahr als man denkt => beim Training übertreiben, ab vor ein Auto und Bein ab...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2013)

20kg waren auf das Gepäck vom Wocheneinkauf bezogen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 20kg waren auf das Gepäck vom Wocheneinkauf bezogen


 

Ach so...   soviel packt mein Rucksack nicht, aber mal 5-10kg im Rucksack, das kommt schon mal vor. Ich kauf aber auch lieber 2-3 mal die Woche ein anstatt 1x für die ganze Woche    und dann heiz ich auch nicht so, dass es beim Bremsen vlt kritisch werden könnte  


Wer war das noch gleich, irgendein deutscher Rennradfahrer: der hat mal erzählt, wie er sich über seine Frau lustig gemacht hat, weil die mit Kindersitz und Kind hinten auf dem Rad sehr lahm war, und dann ist ER mal mit dem Rad + Kind gefahren und hatte plötzlich nen Heidenrespekt, dass seine Frau vorher trotzdem so schnell fahren konnte


----------



## Modders Vision (11. Juli 2013)

Ich bin heute mal 40,8 km mit meinem Mountainbike zur Schule und zurück gefahren 
Laut goolge Maps hätte ich 1 Stunde 7 Minuten brauchen sollen, bei mir hats nur 40 Minuten gedauert xD Also für den Hinweg (20,4 km) 
Auf der Rückfahrt hatte ich immer Gegenwind, dass war wie wenn man in ein hartes Stück Brot beißt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timetoremember (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jungs, ich hab da mal ne Frage^^ (Hoffentlich darf ich das hier reinschreiben...)

Nach 2 Jahren ohne Radfahren habe ich nun vor mir noch diesen Sommer einen neuen Drahtesel zuzulegen.
Ich hatte nie etwas wirklich besonders oder teures und kenne mich in der Materie nicht so gut aus....deshalb wende ich mich an euch

Ich würde in Zukunft gerne wieder kleine Touren fahren, auch abseits der Straße, weshalb es ein Hardtail MTB werden soll.
Da ich jedoch nicht weiß ob mich der Fahrspaß tatsächlich wieder so packt wie früher und ich auch nicht Geld wie Heu habe (bei den Preisen haben mir teilweise die Augen geblutet) ist mein Preislimit bei 500€ +/- (Es muss dann ja zusätzlich auch noch etwas Zubehör her).

Ich bin dann bei 2 MTBs hängen geblieben. Das eine ist das "CUBE Ltd CC" Bj 2008 welches ich gebraucht bekommen könnte. Das ist auch irgendwie mein Favorit, da [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"RockShox Reba" bzw [/FONT]"RockShox Duke SL" Gabel[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] (es sind 2 verschiedene Angebote).[/FONT]

Das andere wäre das "Cube Aim" Bj 2013 das ich neu kaufen könnte, jedoch ist die Ausstattung nicht so toll (u.a. billige Federgabel)  Cube Aim Disc 26 grey 'n' red günstig kaufen bei fahrrad.de (Das Fahrrad bekomme ich bei einem Händler um die Ecke für 500€ also nicht über den Preis wundern^^)

Zu was würdet ihr mir raten? Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge für mich? Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juli 2013)

Hast du was gegen nen Versender einzuwenden?
Wenn nicht könntest du mal bei Radon vorbei schauen.
Radon Bikes » ZR Team 5.0
Radon Bikes » ZR Team 6.0
Oder mehr in Richtung Treking in 28"
Radon Bikes » Scart 5.0

Edit:
Die haben übrigens in Fridrichshafen nen Servicpartner - k.a in wieweit du da die Räder anschauen und erwerben kannst.


----------



## timetoremember (13. Juli 2013)

@Schnitzel

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort
Gegen Versand habe ich in der Regel nix.

Hab mir die beiden ZR mal genauer angeschaut und ich finde beide echt gut was das P/L Verhältniss angeht. Habe ich es richtig gesehen und sie unterscheiden sich nur in der Schaltung? Ist die Schaltung vom 6.0 der des 5.0 merklich sehr überlegen, so dass es den Preisaufschlag von 100€ rechtfertigen würde? Eigentlich liegt das über meinem Budget 

Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung vom CUBE Ltd CC ja auch nicht zu verachten:

Rahmen: Cube Ltd CC, 20" Alurahmen, Grau
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke SL Air mit Lenkerbedienung
Laufräder: Rigida Taurus Felgen Shimano Deore XT, M756
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Shark SX
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore LX
Bremsen: Hayes Nine, bissige Scheibenbremse
Lenker: Ritchey
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp
Sattelstütze: RTR
Sattel: Velo Scape


Nur hat es eben schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel ist aber laut Angebotsbeschreibung wenig gefahren worden und sieht auf den Bildern auch sehr gepflegt aus.
Da sogar mein "noname" MTB 9 Jahre alles mitgemacht hat ohne, dass je etwas kaputt gegangen ist, sollte doch ein Cube nach 5 Jahren noch in Ordnung sein oder? 

Die Kaufentscheidung treibt mich bald in den Wahnsinn ich sehs schon kommen


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann haste aber ein Rennrad, oder? ^^ 4 Bar, da platzt manch ein MTB-Schlauch schon...


Ist natürlich Ein Rennrad. Hat den Vorderreifen aber nicht vom Platzen abgehalten. Verdammte Sonne  .
Jetzt kommen erst mal neue Mäntel drauf. Der Vorne hat beim hoch gehen doch etwas gelitten und hinten war das Gummi eh fast runter.

Mal sehen wie unplattbar so ein Paar Durano Plus wirklich ist.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2013)

Moin,
hab mir heute nach vier Jahren Pause wieder ein Bike zugelegt. Meine Wahl fiel auf ein Cube Reaction GTC Pro 29. Da ich auch durch den Wald ballern will musste diesmal auch ein Helm gekauft werden. Ich hab mir einen O´Neal Aitech AT-1 gekauft, das 2012er Modell. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage... 
Ich will auf dem Halm ein Stickerbombing. Wer nichts damit anfangen kann, der schaue bitte hier: guckst du (Achtung, Musik auf der Homepage!!) Da ich aber nicht irgendwelche Sinnlosen Sticker auf dem Helm haben will, sollten es Sticker von Marken aus dem Mountainbike Bereich sein. Kennt da jmd ne Seite wo ich sowas beziehen kann? Möchte ungern einzeln zusammensuchen.

MfG
Kero

P.s. Bike heute gekauft, ca. 30km gefahren>>> Mein Sitzfleisch schmerzt.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juli 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort
> Gegen Versand habe ich in der Regel nix.
> ...


So sehe ich das auch.
Die Frage ist aber leider rein hypothetisch, ich hab gerade erst gesehen das beide ausverkauft sind.



timetoremember schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung vom CUBE Ltd CC ja auch nicht zu verachten:
> 
> Rahmen: Cube Ltd CC, 20" Alurahmen, Grau
> Gabel: Rock Shox Duke SL Air mit Lenkerbedienung
> ...



Sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Ein Rad, gerade wenn es damit ins Gelände gehen soll, würde ich gebraucht nur aus einer absolut vertrauenswürdigen Quelle kaufen.



timetoremember schrieb:


> Die Kaufentscheidung treibt mich bald in den Wahnsinn ich sehs schon kommen


 Wem geht das nicht so.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Juli 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner Frage...
> Ich will auf dem Halm ein Stickerbombing. Wer nichts damit anfangen kann, der schaue bitte hier: guckst du (Achtung, Musik auf der Homepage!!) Da ich aber nicht irgendwelche Sinnlosen Sticker auf dem Helm haben will, sollten es Sticker von Marken aus dem Mountainbike Bereich sein. Kennt da jmd ne Seite wo ich sowas beziehen kann? Möchte ungern einzeln zusammensuchen.



Schau mal hier -> Aufkleber Weiteres.... von der Profirad AG http://www.ebay.de/bhp/fahrrad-aufkleber http://www.riderzone.de/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/Dekor/page/1


----------



## kero81 (14. Juli 2013)

Ah Top Top, Danke Bautzner.

Direkt noch ne Frage. In welchem Online Shop kauft ihr denn so euer Zeug? Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem anderen Lenker und Pedalen...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ah Top Top, Danke Bautzner.
> 
> Direkt noch ne Frage. In welchem Online Shop kauft ihr denn so euer Zeug? Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem anderen Lenker und Pedalen...



je nach dem, ob die das passende da haben, bei boc24.de , und auch seit vielen Jahren etabliert auch für Sport-Biking ist Bike-Discount, der Bike-Shop mit Best-Price Garantie , da hab ich selber schon einiges im Ladenlokal gekauft, bestellt aber noch nichts.


----------



## kero81 (14. Juli 2013)

boc24 hatte ich auch gefunden, war mir aber nicht sicher ob ich in nem Shop mit ner 24 im Namen bestellen möchte. Jedenfalls Danke für die beiden Links.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> boc24 hatte ich auch gefunden, war mir aber nicht sicher ob ich in nem Shop mit ner 24 im Namen bestellen möchte.


 Die sind absolut seriös, der Name stammt aus den Zeiten, als das gerade "neu" war mit "24" im Namen und es noch NICHT von dubiosen Firmen missbraucht wurde. boc24 bzw. B.O.C ist eine große Firma, die auch 26 Filialen in ganz D haben. Das ist KEINE Hinterhofklitsche, die aus Kartons Restposten verticken und nach 3 Monaten mit neuem Besitzer keine Gewährleistung mehr übernehmen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juli 2013)

@kero81

BMO Bike-Mailorder: Bikes, Bike-Teile und Bike-Zubehör.
https://www.bike-components.de
Bike24 - Online Shop - Radfahren, Laufen, Schwimmen, Triathlon - Fahrradzubehör, Rennrad, Mountainbike, MTB, Fahrradbekleidung / Radbekleidung / Laufbekleidung

sind meine Favoriten 

@ timetoremember
das ltd cc schaut von den Komponenten her gut aus. 
Worauf du achten solltest:
+Die Duke SL ist unterhalb der Reba anzuordnen. Noch etwas unterhalb der Recon. wäre das Angebot mit der Reba zubevorzugen
+Schmatzt die Gabel mein federn? Einfach mal VR-Bremse ziehen und "Pumpen" schmatzen sagt aus, das die Dichtungen der Gabel nicht mehr 100pro dicht halten. Ein Service wäre an der stelle angebracht.
+Achte auf die Laufräder. Haben die Seiten oder Höhenschläge?
+Laufen die Lager der Naben noch sauber oder eher rau? zum testen einfach mal das Rad ausbauen, Achse links und rechts (ohne Schnellspanner drin) anfassen und drehen. man merkt wenn es rau läuft. 
+Die Bremsscheiben. Wie dick sind die noch? unter 1,6mm sollte man wechseln und ganz wichtig: laufen die Rund? Der kleinste Schlag kann zu quietschen und unschönem Bremsverhalten und -Gefühl führen.
+Wie sehen Kassette und Kettenblätter aus? Wenn die Zähne spitz sind, sollten die Teile gewechselt werden. Kette sollte auch angeschaut werden. Dreckig heißt nicht gleich alt, aber zeigt, dass sich nicht oder nur wenig drum gekümmert wurde. Frag einfach mal, wann das letzte Mal Kette und Kassette getauscht wurden. Wichtig ist hier, wie beim Auto, nicht die Zeit sondern die Kilometerzahl.


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und hab dich nicht erschlagen 
Ride on!


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juli 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ah Top Top, Danke Bautzner.
> 
> Direkt noch ne Frage. In welchem Online Shop kauft ihr denn so euer Zeug? Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem anderen Lenker und Pedalen...


 
Zuletzt bei kurbelix.com - Fahrradteile ab 20 Euro versandkostenfrei bestellen.


----------



## timetoremember (16. Juli 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @ timetoremember
> [...]
> Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und hab dich nicht erschlagen
> Ride on!



@nichtraucher91, @schnitzel

Danke für die Hilfe das hat mich wirklich weitergebracht

Ich hab jetzt mal beim Cube ltd cc zugegriffen und bin echt überrascht wie gut das in Schuss ist. Wirklich gut gepflegt und so gut wie gar kein Kratzer (nur ein paar ganz kleine) und auch kein knarzen oder so. Bremsen sind top (eine musste ich allerdings entlüften).
Gabel ist super in Schuss. Kassette und Kettenblätter sind okay. Laufräder sind top. 
Die Reifen musste ich ersetzten (wäre nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen) und eine neue Kette ist bestellt.
Scheint als hätte ich wirklich Glück gehabt und der Vorbesitzer ist damit wirklich nur im Sommer ab und zu zur Arbeit gefahren. 
Trotzdem lasse ichs nochmal vom Fachmann durschauen, kann ja sein dass ich noch was übersehen habe.

Edit: Sobald alles so ist wie ich es haben will kommen noch ein paar Bilder(ende nächster Woche denke ich)


----------



## kero81 (29. Juli 2013)

Heyho,
kann mir jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht vom VREDESTEIN Black Panther Xtrac 2.2 geben?


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> kann mir jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht vom VREDESTEIN Black Panther Xtrac 2.2 geben?




VREDESTEIN Black Panther Xtrac 29x2,2 

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=cr#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&cad=b&fp=1&q=VREDESTEIN+Black+Panther+Xtrac+2.2


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2013)

Herbstprojekt


----------



## Lude969 (29. August 2013)

Hübsch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2013)

Gabel (FOX RL 150-100) und LRS (Tune King + mavic 317, Tune Kong + Mavic 517) sind heute angekommen


----------



## Volcom (30. August 2013)

schönes gerät  seit dem ein Kumpel von mir nen Kona Downhiller fährt bin ich son kleiner Fan dieser Marke 

Mir wurde dieses Jahr mein Berga Threesome geklaut und nun steh ich in diesem Winter vor der Wahl welches Fahrrad mich absofort vergewaltigt.  Im Moment schwebe ich zwischen dem Trek Remedy oder auch dem Canyon Strive Al.
Grad kommen ja auch die ganzen neuen Bikes der kommenden Saison raus nur habe ich schon lange keinen Überblick über den Markt. Habt ihr evtl Tipps für ein Bike mit nem Fahrwerk von mind. 150mm? Radon gefällt mir auch ganz gut nur habe ich leichte bedenken zwecks Bestellerbikes (keine Probefahrt). Habt ihr nen Rat?


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2013)

Radon ist Hausmarke von HS und ich habe im Freundeskreis viele die schwören drauf auch was Sitzposition und so angeht.

Wie gesagt, ich bin der einzige der was anderes fährt. Die meisten Kumpels fahren Radon.


----------



## type_o (14. September 2013)

Hallo, da beleb ich mal diesen Thread: 
 Haben beim Hochwasser 06.2013 ein altes Diamant Rennrad bekommen (für lau). 
Dann haben wir es innerhalb von 5 Wochen wieder fahrtüchtig gemacht.
Bj.`63, Rahmanhöhe 61cm, alles mit Uraltteilen aufgebaut. 
Wenn Jemand noch originale Diamantfahrradteile hat, bitte per PN melden! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (20. Oktober 2013)

Heyho,

habt ihr Erfahrung mit der TS8 R von Magura ?
Brauch noch eine Gabel für's HT, kann mich aber nicht zwischen Reba und TS8 entscheiden.

Für die TS8 spricht eindeutig die Steifigkeit... wie es aber allgemein mit der Perfomance usw aussieht, weiß ich nicht, da wenig bis kaum Tests im Netz zu finden sind.

Fahrergewicht 100kg - Wald, Staße sowie auch Alpen/Mittelgebirge.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. November 2013)

Aktuelle Stand der dinge
Reifen und Griffe sind bereits auf dem Weg zu mir
Aktuell 11,6kg mit Mountain King etwa 13kg


----------



## Stryke7 (16. November 2013)

Hui, verdammt edle Kiste  

Gefällt mir sehr gut 



Ich wohne jetzt 4km neben einem Minibikepark im Neuaufbau und habe kein Rad mehr 

Und das Budget gibt kein Neues her ...


----------



## Modders Vision (17. November 2013)

Schon mal an ein gebrauchtes gedacht?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Schon mal an ein gebrauchtes gedacht?


 
Tue ich andauernd, aber wenn es halbwegs gut sein soll, benötigt man selbst für ein gebrauchtes Bike noch viel Geld ...  Unter anderthalb tausend wird das nichts.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. November 2013)

12,99kg wie es dort hängt (Ohne Trinkflasche) 
Ich habe das Tanuki auch zum Großteil aus gebrauchten Teilen aufgebaut. Nur LRS, Reifen, Kette und Schläuche waren neu.
Hab übrigens rund 1400€ hingelegt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Dezember 2013)

Nächste Spielzeug is angekommen
Transalp Ambition Team 18" in Kobaldblau matt


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Dezember 2013)

Das könnte sehr gut werden, bin gespannt wie du es aufbaust


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Dezember 2013)

nichts atemberaubendes...


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ist doch gut


----------



## Lude969 (16. März 2014)

Mir hamse freitag Tagsüber das Rad abgeschlossen aus dem Garten hinterm haus geklaut  Mein so tolles und so lang drauf gesparte Cube Ltd Race ich werde es nie vergessen  . Eben von der Polizei gekommen zwecks Anzeige und den wisch für die Versicherung zu bekommen. Hab auch in meinen Unterlagen geschaut bekomm wenn ich Glück hab 400€ zurück und das bei nem Neupreis von 1099€ Also wenn wer nen schwarzes Cube Race in der nähe von 69514 sieht mit Moosgummigriffen zieht in erst vom Rad un fragt dann ob es seins is  

Euch noch nen schönen Sonntag und nen Unfallfreien Sommer


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2014)

Das ist natürlich echt kacke. :/
Zum Glück hängen die meisten unserer ~30 Räder im Keller. Kleine Fenster, robuste Stahltüre. 

Hätt ich nicht son kack Halsweh würd ich heut mal wieder ne Runde drehen. 
Und das bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2014)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Mir hamse freitag Tagsüber das Rad abgeschlossen aus dem Garten hinterm haus geklaut  Mein so tolles und so lang drauf gesparte Cube Ltd Race ich werde es nie vergessen  . Eben von der Polizei gekommen zwecks Anzeige und den wisch für die Versicherung zu bekommen. Hab auch in meinen Unterlagen geschaut bekomm wenn ich Glück hab 400€ zurück und das bei nem Neupreis von 1099€ Also wenn wer nen schwarzes Cube Race in der nähe von 69514 sieht mit Moosgummigriffen zieht in erst vom Rad un fragt dann ob es seins is
> 
> Euch noch nen schönen Sonntag und nen Unfallfreien Sommer



Warum nur 400€ ?  Meine Hausratversicherung hat damals sogar alle Umbauten bezahlt.


----------



## Lude969 (16. März 2014)

1% der Hausratversicherung. Und meine geht nur bis 40.000. Im Vertrag steht auch drin 411€ sinds genau. Aber näheres weiß ich Mittwoch vieleicht wirds ja doch mehr. Ham gute Beziehungen zum Versicherer vieleicht kann der noch was machen wenn es nur 400 sein sollten hatte mein Bike echt gerne


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2014)

Oh das ist natürlich blöd.  Aber frag ihn mal    Bei mir waren die auch sehr kulant, ich habe nämlich nicht von allen Umbauten Rechnungen gehabt    Trotzdem haben sie mir ohne zu murren gute 1100€ überwiesen


----------



## Lude969 (16. März 2014)

Mittwoch weiß ich mehr. Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden vieleicht versichere ich das nächste Rad dann extra falls so etwas nochmals passieren sollte..


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2014)

Oder du fragst deine Hausratversicherung, ob du den Prozentsatz für Fahrräder erhöhen kannst ...   Im Vergleich zur gesamten Versicherung sind das ja eigentlich immer noch Peanuts, vielleicht kann man da ja was machen.


Ein lokaler Händler hatte mal ein Versicherungsangebot, in dem auch Verschleißteile mit drin waren     Damit wollte er bestimmt Senioren überzeugen ...  Ich habe mal überlegt, ob er das wohl bei meinem Downhiller machen würde,  da gibts an einem Wochenende im Bikepark schonmal mehrere hundert Euro für Reparaturen und Verschleiß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2014)

1100€? davon könnte ich nicht eins meiner Bikes neu anschaffen...

btw Kona Unit und Cannondale F700 auf neuen Beinen (Tune King Kone - ZTR Crest - DiLight; Tune King Kong-XDome - FRM 333 - Laser)


----------



## Lude969 (17. März 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 1100€? davon könnte ich nicht eins meiner Bikes neu anschaffen...
> 
> btw Kona Unit und Cannondale F700 auf neuen Beinen (Tune King Kone - ZTR Crest - DiLight; Tune King Kong-XDome - FRM 333 - Laser)



Ich fahr nebenbei Rad und wollte nicht mit nem Baumarktrad durch die Gegend fahren  Hatte mir bei 1000 ne Grenze gesetzt für das das ich nur ein zwei mal die Woche Kurzstrecke fahr und im Sommer auch mal zum schwimmen oder ne Runde durch den Schwarzwald denk dafür reicht meines aus. 

Das nach oben hin keine Grenzen gibt is klar wie bei allem du wirst auch denk mehr als nur Brötchen holen mit deinem Bike


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 1100€? davon könnte ich nicht eins meiner Bikes neu anschaffen...


 

War auch das Erste   Das fing als Einsteiger-CC an, und dann wurden die ganzen billigen Parts mit der Zeit ersetzt.


----------



## Lude969 (19. März 2014)

Oh hab erfreuliche Nachrichten. Also da ich vor nen paar Monaten meine Hausrat erhöht hatte wegen Umzug. Nun zahlt mir die Versicherung 880€  

Soll jetzt mir nen neues kaufen und dann mit der Rechnung zu denen kommen. 

Jetzt geht die Suche wieder von vorne los. Welches is Preis Leistungs mäßig bis 1000/1100€ denn zu empfehlen? Wieder nen Cube Race oder eher was anderes?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2014)

Das sind ja schonmal gute Nachrichten.  Mit 880€ kommt ja schon vorwärts, da wird, wenn überhaupt, nur noch ein kleiner Eigenanteil übrig bleiben.

Die Cubes sind gut, ja. Ansonsten mal die ganzen üblichen Verdächtigen durchgucken, Specialized ist klasse, Felt ist in dem Segment auch ganz gut, Trek vielleicht, Giant eventuell, Canyon auf jeden Fall, Ghost falls sie was in der Kategorie haben, ...

Hauptproblem in der Preisklasse ist üblicherweise die Gabel,  da wird bis ca. 1000€ meist nur Schrott verbaut, da eine gute Gabel alleine schon sehr teuer ist.  Bei der restlichen Ausstattung findet man meist schon brauchbares.


----------



## sfc (19. März 2014)

Ich hab nur son 750-Euro-Bike, aber da ich mit den Knien eh eingeschränkt bin, lohnt bei mehr mehr nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. März 2014)

Moin

Bin auf der Suche nach nem MTB.


Will halt im Gelände und im Wald fahrn.

Soll max 800€ kosten..

Könnt ihr mir was gutes empfehlen?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. April 2014)

Tag zusammen  Hab mir was neues zugelegt bei dem Preis konnt ich nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. April 2014)

Ich bleib erstmal bei meinem Cannondale Prophet und dem RM Slayer 70 (2005) glaub ich. Fährt einer von Euch zur Salzkammergut Trophy? Bzw. mit?


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2014)

Was meint ihr könnte man für ein 2011er Cube LTD Pro komplett auf XT umgebaut + 2012er XT-Bremse (203/180) noch verlangen ?


----------



## Lude969 (4. April 2014)

Hey Jungs was haltet ihr von diesem Gerät? Is zwar leicht über meinem Budget aber gefällt mir und wurde in nem anderen Forum mal empfohlen. Fahr nichts extremes meist nur Straße und ein wenig abseits.

Gruß Lude969


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. April 2014)

Welches Gerät?
Du hast glaub den Link vergessen.


----------



## Lude969 (4. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Welches Gerät?
> Du hast glaub den Link vergessen.



Schande auf mein Haupt 

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Haibike-Q-FS-SE-26-Sensationspreis/c-WG000009/a-A013428


----------



## Modders Vision (4. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was meint ihr könnte man für ein 2011er Cube LTD  Pro komplett auf XT umgebaut + 2012er XT-Bremse (203/180) noch verlangen  ?


Das lässt sich schlecht sagen, kommt immer auf den Zustand des bikes drauf an. Wie viel hat das Bike denn ursprünglich gekostet?



Lude969 schrieb:


> Schande auf mein Haupt
> 
> Fun Corner | Fun-Corner | Haibike Q FS SE 26" - Sensationspreis !


Ist echt ein schickes Teil  Für den Preis echt super - aber bendenke, dass keine Pedale dabei sind


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. April 2014)

Ich würds nicht kaufen


----------



## Lude969 (4. April 2014)

Hmm ohne Pedale ohne mich. Ne Spaß ja sieht gut aus und wurde in nem Bike Forum auch für den preis für echt gut befunden dacht ich frag aber euch nochmal. 

Warum würde mein Vorposter es denn nicht kaufen vieleicht kurze kleine Begründungen Pro Contra würden mir echt helfe . Der einzigste kritikpunkt war der vorbau bzw die geo für bergauf sei nicht so gut aber so wirklich viel bergauf werd ich nie fahren.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was meint ihr könnte man für ein 2011er Cube LTD Pro komplett auf XT umgebaut + 2012er XT-Bremse (203/180) noch verlangen ?


 
schwer zu sagen, was sagt der Lack? Wie sind die Verschleißteile? läuft die Gabel sauber? 
Ich schätze um die 600-700€



Lude969 schrieb:


> Schande auf mein Haupt
> 
> Fun Corner | Fun-Corner | Haibike Q FS SE 26" - Sensationspreis !



Zum Rahmen kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Die Naben, Felgen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker sind low-budget Teile. Besonders die Naben sind so eine Sache. wie lange halten da die Lager? Kette und Kassette sind auch sehr günstig. In Anbetracht dessen, dass man die aber eh alle 1k/3k km tauscht in Ordnung (bei teuren Teilen sind die Folgekosten recht hoch). Die Schaltungskomponenten sind solide. Die Hebel finde ich nur nicht so dolle. (kein knackiger Schaltpunkt). Die Bremsen bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren. Aber aus Forenberichten: schlechter Bremspunkt und nicht als so bissig (ob andere Belege helfen, weiß ich nicht). Die aktuelle Deore soll besser sein. (die aktuelle Dekore ist ziemlich gut!) 
Mein größter Knackpunkt: Der Steuersatz. Ich bin den einige Zeit in meinem Kona Tanuki gefahren. Er knackt und läuft nicht lange sauber...
Alles in allem: für ein Neurad recht "gut"


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (5. April 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> schwer zu sagen, was sagt der Lack? Wie sind die Verschleißteile? läuft die Gabel sauber?
> Ich schätze um die 600-700€
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die Gabel ist gut^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. April 2014)

Woher weisst du das?
Weil grundsätzlich keine schlechte verbaut ist, muss sie ja zwangsläufig nicht mehr gut sein. Wer weiß, was er damit angestellt hat. 

Zum Haibike
Also bei dem Preis kann man mMn nix sagen. Ich glaub nicht, dass du für ~1100 was besseres bekommen wirst.
Ergänzend zu nichtrauchers Post, der Rahmen ist 6061 Alu und auch nur double Butted. 
Besser wäre ein 7000er Alu sowie tripple Butted. Macht am Ende aber vermutlich nur beim Preis und dem Gewicht einen Unterschied.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2014)

Jayceon Taylor's Post bezog sich mMn auf das Hibike. 
Ja die Gabel ist kein Billigmüll aber auch nicht das spitzenmodell.


----------



## Lude969 (6. April 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe denke für das Geld bekomm ich nen ordentliches Bike und reicht für meine Einsätze locker aus. Wenn ich es hier habe werde ich vielleicht mal nen paar Eindrücke schreiben falls Interesse besteht.

Edit:

Hab da mal noch ne Frage. Wollte mir ja das Haibike holen jetzt seh ich eben das es das Bike nur noch in Größe 40cm bzw 44cm gibt. Hatte mein Cube in 18 weil es kein 19 gab und das 20iger mir so ungelenkt war. Welche größe würde mir mit 1,77m am besten passen?

Hab irgendwie noch das Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 Shimano bzw Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 SRAM in der hinterhand falls die 40 bzw 44 cm nicht passen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2014)

*Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Fahrrädern? bräuchte ne Beratung*

_Die folgenden drei Posts wurden aus einem eigenständigen Thread hierher verschoben, weil auch Mods zu blöd für die SuFu sind_

Aus der Rubrik "falsches Forum - richtige Antworten"?

Mein Fahrrad ist heute abhanden gekommen worden und wie man Fahrraddiebe so kennt, werde ich es wohl nicht mehr wiedersehen 

Nun wäre es um ein 15 Jahre altes Fahrrad eigentlich nicht sooo schade (wären da nicht letzten Freitag 240 € Neuteile rangewandert  ), aber der einzige Grund, warum ich es überhaupt noch hatte, war: Ich konnte nichts finden, was besser zu mir passt. Vielleicht hat hier jemand ne Idee...

Was ich brauche:
Die Robustheit und Fahrsicherheit eines Mountain-Bike mit der Alltagstauglichkeit eines Trecking-/Cityrades. Und das ganze bitte in groß (~60er Rahmen). Und pflegeleicht. Für nicht-zuviel-Geld.
Konkret fahre ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit und dabei zwar keine Bordsteine hoch, aber durchaus mal runter und allgemein mit bis zu 30 km/h auf Radwegen in gewohnt guter "Qualität". D.h. das Rad muss so manches Schlagloch wegstecken, außerdem müssen auch Schnee-taugliche Reifen draufpassen. Eine leichte Geländetauglichkeit (Feldweg&Co) war auch schon mehrfach von Nutzen.
In Bezug auf Felgen und Reifen hatte ich da nie etwas zu klagen - dicke Richty Z-Max drauf und gut. Aber bevor ich die Narben des alten Rades (end-90er GT Palomar, k.A. was für Unterklasseteile da verbaut waren) gegen nen Satz Deore ausgetauscht habe, hatte ich hinten zwei Achsbrüche. Und die zweite Achse war dann doch von höherer Qualität, ich bin also eine echte Zumutung für die Technik.
Ebenfalls erhöhte Anforderungen resultieren aus der Fahrweise an die Übersetzung: Bislang war 48:13 meine meist genutzte Übersetzung, gefolgt von 48:15 und 48:11 (auf 26").
26" MTBs scheitern oft an letzterem Kriterium und bieten dann 42:14 (ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht nochmal so ein Murkel kaufen möchte); 29er daran, dass es keine passenden Schutzbleche, etc. zu geben scheint, um damit auch im (norddeutschen) Winter halbwegs sauber zur Arbeit zu kommen. Außerdem gibt es MTBs irgendwie nur noch mit Federgabeln, für die man wohl 300 € extra einplanen muss, damit sie sich nicht selbst zerlegen - und ich sehe nicht ein, soviel Geld in etwas zu investieren, was ich gar nicht brauche. Trekkingräder auf der anderen Seite (z.T. auch schon schwer mit Starrgabel zu bekomme  ) haben zwar oft einen passenden Antrieb und passendes Zubehör - scheitern aber grandios sobald es um ein paar ordentliche Reifen geht.

Was also könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


Um es etwas leichter zu machen: Was ich nicht brauche
- ein niedriges Gewicht. Bislang hatte ich 18-19 kg und gestört haben sie mich nicht. Erneut ein Stahlrahmen (ja, ich weiß, dass die nicht schwer sein müssen[/u[) wäre aus Robustheitsaspekten vielleicht sogar besser für mich? (scheinbar bekommt man die aber kaum noch?)
- tolle Bremsen. Zwei Finger@V-Brake blockieren die Reifen auch so ganz locker, mehr Bremsen geht nicht. Und im Gegensatz zu superdupertollen, extra teueren Hydraulikscheibenbremsen kann Felgen-Seilzugbremsen leicht selbst warten und habe keine Konflikte mit Hinterbauständer, Ärger beim Schlauchwechsel,...
-viele Gänge. Im Alltag nutze ich, zusätzlich zu den genannten, vielleicht noch 2-3 kürzere (7er Kassette mit 28 Zähnen als Maximum, aber wenn in der Mitte eine Übersetzung gefehlt hätte, hätte mich das auch nicht gestört) und nochmal 2-3 Berggänge für ein einzelnes, steiles Stück (schätze mal 38:24er Bereich). Je nach Sortierung würde eine 18er, vielleicht sogar eine 14er Konfiguration reichen. Mehr als die bisherigen 3x7 wären höchstens zur Verschleiß-Verteilung von Interesse.
- Federung. Wie bereits erwähnt, bin ich Starrgabel gewöhnt und eher in der Stadt unterwegs. Aber selbst als ich noch im Taunus die Waldwege langgerast bin, habe ich eine Federgabel nie vermist. Einziger Vorteil von den Dingern: Der Lenker liegt weiter oben, der Radstand wird etwas länger. Aber das sollte bei einem Neukauf eigentlich ein ausreichend großer Rahmen klären.


Wer also kominiert mir einen großen, stabilen Rahmen, in den auch große, dicke Räder passen, mit einem tourentauglichen Antrieb zu einem Straßenrad und lässt alle weiteren Extra weg?
Trotz langer Recherche (wie gesagt: Ich wollte das Rad eigentlich schonmal tauschen) habe ich nur super-leicht-und-noch-leichter-kaputt-zu-bekommen Tourer und bling-bling-extra-fett-fährt-aber-nicht-MTBs gefunden.
(und der Fachhandel hilft auch nicht gerade weiter. Einer wollte mir aus Robustheitsgründen ne Narbenschaltung andrehen -soweit okay. Dummerweise hatte er unterhalb von 1000-1500€ nur eine nuVinci da. Die hat zwar super-duper-viele-Gänge -was ich nicht brauche- ist aber bauartbedingt wohl so ziemlich das lastempfindlichste, was man sich vorstellen kann. "Ohne Nachteile" empfohlen hat er sie mir trotzdem...)


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Fahrrädern? bräuchte ne Beratung*

Versuch es mal da Herr Kollege 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...sport-mountainbike-roadbike-trekking-etc.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Fahrrädern? bräuchte ne Beratung*

Guter Tipp, Herr Kollege
*schieb*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran:
hast du ein Preislimit? wie schaut es mit gebrauchträdern aus? traust du dir einen selbstaufbau zu? wie groß bist du, welche schrittlänge hast du (bzgl der Rahmengröße)? 
wenn ich das richtig lese, würde dir ein 1x10/9fach aubau reichen. 46*11-32 als Beispiel. ich selbst fahre ua. ein 42*11-28 in der Stadt und bin sehr zufrieden. 40km/h sind drin und dank "gut wartbarer Nabe" am HR nach 12kkm keine Probleme. Vorne ein Nabendynamo der billigsten Sorte. Rahmen aus Stahl, Gabel auch, Bahnlenker und kurzer Vorbau SOWASHIER. macht Spaß und nicht jeder zweite Hipster fährt so etwas. 
Reifentechnisch hatte ich selbst mit Slicks nur selten Probleme. Sutzbleche gibt es mit "Schnellverschluss". Im Winter bei Schnee und Eis dreht das HR mal durch. an dem Punkt steige ich auf mein 29'er mit dickeren Reifen um oder nutze gleich die öffentlichen. das sind 4 Wochen im Jahr. ein Monatskarte -> 40€? (bin Student )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2014)

Preislimit: Ich peile 500-700 € an, gerne weniger. Ich hab zwar feststellen müssen, dass Räder mittlerweile recht teuer sind (das letzte hat iirc 600 DM gekostet - inkl. allem, was ich auch heute will) und man eigentlich mehr in die Hand nehmen müsste, aber ich habe eben gerade erst 240 € ins alte Rad gesteckt, die sind jetzt nicht mehr da. Außerdem sorgen teurere Räder für noch längere Finger 

Gebrauchträder: Hab ich prinzipiell kein Problem mit, aber auch zu wenig Sachkenntnis, um den Zustand einzuschätzen. Da ich ein sehr großes Rad brauche, wird die Auswahl da aber sowieso knapp. Schrittlänge messe ich spontan 90 cm. Bislang hatte ich einen 60/61/62 cm Rahmen (k.A., wo genau die Stufe lag) mit horizontalem Oberrohr (Überstandshöhe gemessene 84 cm) und da war noch Luft.

Selbstaufbau wäre vom handwerlichen her möglich, aber ich habe keinerlei Spezialwerkzeug und keine Erfahrung im Einstellen von Schaltungen (meine letzte war nach 15 Jahren so vergammelt, dass ich es auch nicht mit Trail&Error versuchen wollte). D.h. der Antrieb wird ggf. schwierig / man müsste die Werkzeugkosten einplanen. Quasi alles andere habe ich schon selbst getauscht - von Bremszügen bis zur Achse.

10er AUsbau könnte reichen, aber dann muss die Stufung wirklich gut passen. Slicks werde ich definitiv nicht fahren - hier ist, wie gesagt, sehr viel Norddeutschland, da steht das Wasser schonmal auf der Straße. Und ein Zweitrad für den Winter kann ich mir weder leisten noch hätte ich Platz dafür. (Monatskarte ist auch keine Alternative. Zur Arbeit hätte ich zwar sogar eine Direktverbindung, aber nahezu alles andere erfordert, dass ich erst in die Stadt und dann mit einer anderen Linie wieder herausfahre. Außerdem sind die Busse hier so lahm, dass ich selbst bei identischer Router einen leichten Vorsprung habe. Und mein Fahrrad kommt genau dann, wenn ich es brauche, und nicht 15 Minuten später. Jedenfalls war das bislang immer so  )
Die Schutzbleche sehen in der Tat gut aus. "Schnellverschluss" ist für mich zwar eher ein Negativpunkt, aber das lässt sich ja schnell ändern  . Aber irgendwie habe ich so meine Zweifel, dass die schlanken Dinger mit nem 29"x2.1er Reifen zurechtkommen würden?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2014)

Ich habe jetzt nicht sehr lange gesucht, habe auch nur 500€ als Limit angesetzt.

Scott Comp Racing Deore LX komplett Unishock Clark Kent - Bikemarkt - MTB-News.de

guter alter Stahlrahmen, antriebstechnisch ausreichend große Übersetzung. Kettenblatt schaut nach 44/48Zähnen aus. Kassette ist wahrscheinlich eine 12-28
Die Größe sollte auch passen, wenn du vorher eine RH60 gefahren bist. Die Sattelstütze ist mit 400mm sehr lang und auf dem Bild etwa halb ausgezogen. da ist also noch Luft. Wenn es zu lang ist, richtet das ein kürzerer Vorbau.
Der Laufradsatz ist stabil. was "schon etwas stärker heruntergebremst" genau heißt, kann ich aus der ferne nicht beurteilen. Das Bild von der Bremse zeigt aber eine Felge der ich noch 5kkm zutraue. 
Die Gabel ist... naja ich würde es Stargabel nennen. Die aktuell verbaute Technik von Gabel und Vorbau entspricht dem aktuellen Standard. Sollten also die Elastomeren ihren Dienst quittieren, kannst du eine normale Stargabel einsetzen. 
Schutzbleche kannst du nachrüsten. FEST STECK
Preislich mit Versand im Rahmen. Ein besuch beim Händler um die Ecke zum einstellen der Schaltung dürfte nicht mehr als 20€ kosten. Falls doch, nett nachfragen ob du da anfangen kannst. 20€+ für 5min Arbeit... vllt kannst du das auch selbst richten. Das liest sich, als ob nur sich der Zug gedehnt hat. 

Zum Kauf: als Verkäufer muss man in dem Forum deine Adresse hinterlegen. Der Verkäufer hat sieben gute Bewertungen, davon sechs als Verkäufer. 
am einfachsten wäre es sich im Forum anzumelden und ihn selbst anzuschreiben. Ansonsten lässt sich bestimmt ein Kontakt herstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2014)

Hmm - wie gesagt, ich bin schlecht darin, die Qualität gebrauchter Teile zu beurteilen.
Vom Format her geht es in meine Richtung, ich bräuchte vermutlich noch einen neuen Vorbau (hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben: Ich fahre den Lenker gerne auf ~gleicher Höhe, wie den Sattel. Bei neuen MTBs mit aufsteigendem Oberrohr kein Thema, solange der Rahmen groß ist, aber bei horizontalen Rahmen ist es mit einer langen Sattelstütze allein nicht getan), dazu Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Versand, ggf. Justage... . Bei den Cantilever-Bremsen bin ich misstrauisch. Hatte ich zum letzten Mal vor 15-16 Jahren, habe die Bremsleitung aber als spürbar geringer im Vergleich zu V-Brakes in Erinnerung. Zwar brauche ich, wie beschrieben, nicht wirklich das Beste in der Hinsicht, aber Bedingung mit zwei Fingern sollte bequem möglich sein.

Wenn die Qualität angemessen ist, wäre so etwas in der Art aber eine Option. Wenn ich dagegen nach 2-3 Jahren wieder dastehe und sich Verschleiß an Narben oder Antrieb bemerkbar macht, muss ich aber ehrlich sagen: Die Preisangabe bezog sich eigentlich auf Neuware. Hier bin ich Daumen*Pi bei 400 € (450, wenn ich Sattel und Mäntel noch tausche - aber das sind Geschmacksfrage, die vermutlich kein Angebot auf Anhieb erfüllt), bevor ich das erste Mal losfahre. Klingt für mich, als Laien, erstmal nach sehr viel für ein gebrauchtes Rad.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

Kleines Update:
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es 1-2 Leute, die recht viel Fahrradwerkzeug haben, aber selbst auch noch keinen Komplettaufbau durchgeführt haben. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dafür alles bräuchte, damit ich abgleichen kann, ob die es mir leihen können?

Ich ziehe mittlerweile jedenfalls ernsthaft einen in Betracht, weil meine Anforderungen einfach nicht bedient werden. Bei einer ersten Zusammenstellung lag ich so zwar auch bei um die 1000 €, aber zum einen habe ich (noch) keine Ahnung, welche Komponenten ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis bieten und zum anderen war es definitiv 600 € näher an meinen Wünschen, als manch 700 € Fertig-Bike.


Allgemein mal 2-3 Fragen

- günstige Federgabeln: Ich bin eh Starrgabel gewöhnt, aber Fertigräder kriegt man kaum noch ohne. Sind Federgabeln im Billigsegment (Radpreise bis 500 €) ein Nachteil gegenüber Starrgabeln oder nur "kein Vorteil"? Ich hab da Horrorstorries von 1 cm Längsspiel am Ende der Gabel gehört.

- Stahlrahmen: Mir gehts nicht ums Gewicht und Stahlrahmen haben den Ruf, robuster, haltbarer und angenehmer zum fahren zu sein. Erstere beiden Punkte scheinen aber z.T. veraltet zu sein und beim letzteren frag ich mich sowieso, wie ich mir die Federwirkung vorzustellen habe. Mein altes Rad machte mir jedenfalls keinen elastischen Eindruck (und das ist auch gut so). Also alles nur Legenden oder hat das häufiger zu findende Alu echte Nachteile?

- 28"/29": Überall heißt es, dass 29" Räder einfach 28" Felgen mit dickeren Reifen sind. Trotzdem bieten Shops extra " 29" Laufräder " an. Ich bin irritiert. (Insbesondere, da ich gerne auf 29" Reifen setzen würde, aber bei einem Eigenbau auf eine Dynamonarbe schiele, die es in 28" fix und fertig an jeder Ecke gibt. Bonusfrage an dieser Stelle: Haben Dynamonarben irgendwelche Nachteile hinsichtlich Stabilität gegenüber herkömmlichen Modellen?)

- Scheibenbremsen: Wiederrum würden mir V-Brakes vollkommen reichen (Cantilever weiß ich nicht - sie Frage im letzten Post), aber Scheiben sind fast schon Standard. Wie sieht es da (auch wieder im unteren Preissegment) mit etwaigen Nachteilen aus, vor allen in Sachen Wartung? (Sowohl der Bremse selbst als auch Arbeiten, bei denen das Laufrad aus dem Rahmen muss. Bei Felgenbremsen kein Problem und warten kann ich die komplett selbst. Bei Scheibenbremsen scheint das alles ein Bisschen komplexer zu sein.)


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2014)

Also, abseits von den Standards die du hoffentlich hast,  brauchst du:

- eventuell einen Gewindeschneider fürs Tretlager, falls das noch nicht geschnitten ist (oder billig geschnitten wurde ...)
- einen Tretlagerschlüssel.  Jede große Marke hat da ihr eigenes System.
- du musst vermutlich den Gabelschaft kürzen, das geht zur Not aber auch mit einer Eisensäge und -feile.
- du solltest im Allgemeinen die Hydraulik der Bremsen versorgen können, je nachdem was du verbaust. 
- falls du luftgedämpfte Federelemente verbaust, solltest du eine passende Pumpe zum einstellen haben. 
- einen Speichenspanner, besonders klasse wäre eine Justierstation (oder wie die Dinger heißen ...)

Das wärs eigentlich auch schon.  Besonders spannend ist wie gesagt nur das Tretlager.


Zu den Bauteilen:

Gabeln:
Gute Gabeln fangen leider erst bei mehreren hundert Euro an, da lässt sich nichts machen.  Mit einer Starrgabel kommt man dafür nicht besonders weit ...   und werden auch kaum noch gebaut, so weit ich weiß.  
Im Bereich bis 500€ fürs ganze Rad kannst du jede Gabel komplett wegschmeißen, die stehen auf einer Stufe mit LC-Power Netzteilen   Das Längsspielvon 1cm ist dabei garnicht mal so spannend, sondern eher, dass sie federn und nicht dämpfen, und für gewöhnlich nicht lange halten.  Und wenn die Buchsen erstmal hinüber sind, wirst du dir wünschen, du hättest nur 1cm Spiel ...   das werden deutlich mehr. 
Die Technik bei Dämpfern im Mountainbike ist mittlerweile extrem komplex, dagegen sind moderne Autos noch vorsteinzeitlich. Du solltest dich damit etwas beschäftigen 

Stahlrahmen fährt eigentlich niemand mehr, sie sind einfach irre schwer.  Selbst wenn einem das Gewicht nicht ganz so wichtig ist,  ein Stahlrahmen ist doch ein spürbares Problem. 
Steif sind heutige Rahmen eigentlich auch sehr, was daran liegt, dass man sie passend formt   Ich dachte bis vor kurzem auch, mein alter 18KG Freeride-Panzer wäre robust und steif, bis ich letztens Jahr mal eins der neuen Giant Glorys durch den Bikepark gejagt habe ...   da hat sich ingenieurstechnisch sehr viel getan.  
Natürlich gilt das nur, wenn man auch was vernünftiges kauft  

Zum Thema Reifen:  Tatsächlich sind 28/29" eigentlich das gleiche, aber auf Mountainbikes fallen sie eben dicker aus. Meist sind sie sowieso nicht untereinander kompatibel, da die Einsatzgebiete zu verschieden sind.
29" Räder haben die Vorteile, dass sie einfach ruhiger laufen und besser Hindernisse überrollen, dafür geht ein bisschen die Agilität verloren.  Für die meisten Menschen sind sie aber eine gute Wahl.
Dynamonarbe am Mountainbike? WTF?     Ich glaube, da sind die wenigstens für ausgelegt ...  aber mit einer sehr hochwertigen könnte es gehen.  Aber bitte keine von diesen Plastiknarben, die zerfetzt es schon wenn man über einen Bordstein rollt.  Ich muss mal gucken, ob ich mein Horrorphoto aus der Werkstatt noch finde ... 
Es gibt auf nur eine begrenzte Auswahl Dynamonarben mit Scheibenaufnahme. 

Scheibenbremsen:
Du hast offensichtlich noch keine gefahren.  Der Unterschied ist riesig, und nach ein paar Tests wirst du sie nie wieder weg lassen wollen  
Scheibenbremsen sind eigentlich absolut pflegeleicht:  Sie reinigen sich selbst, sie stellen sich selbst nach, sie haben immer richtig viel Dampf,  und du kannst sie beim Ausbau des Rades einfach rausziehen ohne irgendwas machen zu müssen. 

Zu beachten:
- wenn die Bremsscheibe nicht in der Bremse sitzt, solltest du nicht am Bremshebel ziehen (sonst stellt sich die Bremse dazu passend nach ...   Ergebnis: du darfst die beiden Hydraulikzylinder wieder auseinanderfummeln, um die Scheibe wieder reinzukriegen)
- irgendwann muss man sie mal entlüften oder besser ganz neu befüllen.  einmal im Jahr reicht meist, kommt aber stark auf den Einsatz an. 
- so unanfällig Scheibenbremsen gegen alle Probleme sind, sie mögen absolut garkein Öl.  Also aufpassen beim Ölen der restlichen Teile, besonders der Kette ...   
- jede Bremse fängt irgendwann an zu quietschen, spätestens wenn sie pitschnass ist und der Dreck nur so heruntertropft    Dafür bremst sie aber noch immer sehr brutal, während alte Felgenbremsen schon lange den Dienst quittiert hätten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2014)

der LC-Power-Vergleich ist mega! 

im Großen und ganzen hat Stryke recht. 

Beim Werkzeug fehlt mir noch ein Kettennieter (außer du nutzt eine Kette mit Schloss) und das Zahnkranzwerkzeug. Außerdem solltest du etwas haben, um den Steuersatz einpressen zu können (Sofern nicht schon im Rahmen drin)
Ein einfacher Werkzeugkoffer hat mittlerweile alles drin. was fehlt ist das Entlüftungsset für die bremse (Das ist allerdings auch System/Herstellerabhängig), Gewindeschneider und Einpresswerkzeug


Gabel: Da du nicht ins Gelände willst, ist die Beanspruchung nicht ganz so hoch, jedoch, wie Stryke sagte, sind die Billigdinger schneller Sondermüll als du sie nachkaufen kannst (die sollten als verschleißteil zählen ). Außerdem sind sie Sackschwer. 2kg bei 100mm Federweg sind normal. Eine gute Stahlstarrgabel wiegt die hälfte, Alu und Carbon noch weniger. Das macht sich beim fahren bemerkbar. Vor allem in der Stadt, wenn du mal den Bordstein hoch willst und das VR hochziehst. 

Stahlrahmen haben Stil! kleinere Rohrquerschnitte finde ich ästhetischer. Der höhere Federkomfort liegt an der Elastizität des Stahls. Alu hingegen ist härter und verliert keine Energie beim beschleunigen. Alu muss auch nicht leichter sein als Stahl. 

"29'er Felgen" sind breiter gebaut als 28'er, da sie für breitere Reifen konzipiert wurden. Dadurch auch stabiler und der Reifen weniger "Bauchförmig". (breite Felge "schmaler" Reifen - breite Auflagefläche, sicheres Fahrgefühl; schmale Felge dicker Reifen - breite Auflagefläche aber unsicheres, schwammiges Fahrgefühl. 
Ich fahre seit ±14kkm ein Shimano DH-3N20 (±35€) Nabendynamo ohne Probleme. Keine Aussetzer und keine Wartung. Ich geh mit dem Ding nicht zimperlich um. Bordstein und Kopfsteinpflaster vergewaltigen täglich mein Rad. Die Lager laufen sauber und nachgestellt habe ich auch noch nichts. Eine SON 28 kostet das siebenfache und sieht nur schicker aus. Die Dimensionierung der Lager ist unwesentlich höher und soll erst oberhalb der 30/40kkm interessant werden. Der Lagertausch wird, vergleichen mit den aktuellen Shimano-Naben, teurer. 
Die aktuelle Generation Dynamonaben verfügen auch schon über 6-Loch oder Center Lock aufnahmen. Die Son 28 gibt es gar für 15mm Achsen. Ein Einsatz im MTB ist also gar nicht so unvorstellbar.
Das Problem das ich an den Fertiglaufrädern sehe, sind die Felgen. sie sind nicht für die breiten 29'er Reifen ausgelegt. Das Fahrgefühl wird schwammig und unsicher. ein zu hoher Luftdruck kann dir die Felge zerreißen. Auch wird es sehr schwierig eine 29'er Gabel mit V-Break aufnahmen zu finden. 28'er Gabel sind mMn zu klein. 
Ach und Nein es gibt keine Nachteile, außer, dass es das "schönes" Dynamogeräuch der Seitenläufer mehr gibt. 

Eine gut eingestellte Felgenbremse kann besser sein als eine Scheibenbremse. Die Felgenbremsen an meinem Hauptstadtrad haben noch nie versagt. Eher machen die Klicks dicht, aber bei dem Anteil an Asphalt bringen mit Profilreifen nichts. In Sachen Scheibenbremsen gibt es große Leistungsunterschiede. Das kann man in Celeron, Pentium, C2D und Core i einteilen. 
Grundsätzlich kannst du ruhig zur aktuellen Shimano Deore greifen. Technisch aktuell, einfach zu entlüften und bissiger als ich es je gedacht hab. Für 90€ ziemlich gut, wenn man auf eine Griffweiteneinstellung verzichten kann. Das gibt es aber auch schon bei der SLX (120€).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

*grumel*
Irgend so ne blöde Moderation scheint die "gefällt mir" Funktion in diesem Teil des Forums abgestellt zu haben.
Also manuell: Schon mal danke für eure tolle Hilfe!



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also, abseits von den Standards die du hoffentlich hast,  brauchst du:
> 
> - eventuell einen Gewindeschneider fürs Tretlager, falls das noch nicht geschnitten ist (oder billig geschnitten wurde ...)



Was für eine Größe wäre das?



> - einen Tretlagerschlüssel.  Jede große Marke hat da ihr eigenes System.



*notier*



> - du musst vermutlich den Gabelschaft kürzen, das geht zur Not aber auch mit einer Eisensäge und -feile.



Eisensäge, größere Bügelsäge mit Führung, Dremel - alles kein Problem. Nur Fahrradspezifische Teile.



> - du solltest im Allgemeinen die Hydraulik der Bremsen versorgen können, je nachdem was du verbaust.



Hmm. Das klingt nach einer ganzen Reihe von Spezialwerkzeugen?



> - falls du luftgedämpfte Federelemente verbaust, solltest du eine passende Pumpe zum einstellen haben.



Liegen afaik deutlich über meiner Preisklasse



> - einen Speichenspanner, besonders klasse wäre eine Justierstation (oder wie die Dinger heißen ...)
> 
> Das wärs eigentlich auch schon.  Besonders spannend ist wie gesagt nur das Tretlager.



Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mit Speichen-Nachjustage, peile ich auf alle Fälle ganze Räder an 




> Gabeln:
> Gute Gabeln fangen leider erst bei mehreren hundert Euro an, da lässt sich nichts machen.  Mit einer Starrgabel kommt man dafür nicht besonders weit ...   und werden auch kaum noch gebaut, so weit ich weiß.
> Im Bereich bis 500€ fürs ganze Rad kannst du jede Gabel komplett wegschmeißen, die stehen auf einer Stufe mit LC-Power Netzteilen   Das Längsspielvon 1cm ist dabei garnicht mal so spannend, sondern eher, dass sie federn und nicht dämpfen, und für gewöhnlich nicht lange halten.  Und wenn die Buchsen erstmal hinüber sind, wirst du dir wünschen, du hättest nur 1cm Spiel ...   das werden deutlich mehr.
> Die Technik bei Dämpfern im Mountainbike ist mittlerweile extrem komplex, dagegen sind moderne Autos noch vorsteinzeitlich. Du solltest dich damit etwas beschäftigen



Wie gesagt: Für das, was ich fahre, hat meine Starrgabel bislang immer gereicht. Eher haben Teile am Rad nachgegeben, denn ich 
Leider schränkt das die Auswahl halt massiv ein, wenn man keine Federgabel will... Selbst Treckkingräder kriegt man kaum noch ohne.



> Stahlrahmen fährt eigentlich niemand mehr, sie sind einfach irre schwer.  Selbst wenn einem das Gewicht nicht ganz so wichtig ist,  ein Stahlrahmen ist doch ein spürbares Problem.
> Steif sind heutige Rahmen eigentlich auch sehr, was daran liegt, dass man sie passend formt   Ich dachte bis vor kurzem auch, mein alter 18KG Freeride-Panzer wäre robust und steif, bis ich letztens Jahr mal eins der neuen Giant Glorys durch den Bikepark gejagt habe ...   da hat sich ingenieurstechnisch sehr viel getan.
> Natürlich gilt das nur, wenn man auch was vernünftiges kauft



Nun, mein Preislimit lässt nicht viel Spielraum. Wie lautet die Antwort "wenn man was unvernünftiges kauft"? 
Spontane Minimalrecherche fördert in der Nähe meines Preislimits jedenfalls auch Stahlrahmen zu Tage
Bike24 - Surly Karate Monkey 29er MTB Rahmenset - stretchpants black
Und die sind auch nur mit ~1 kg mehr angegeben, als ein Alurahmen. Da ich bislang auch ein 18-19 kg Eisenschwein durch die Gegend gejagt habe, haben die Anbauteile sicherlich eine größere Bedeutung, als das Rahmengewicht.



> Zum Thema Reifen:  Tatsächlich sind 28/29" eigentlich das gleiche, aber auf Mountainbikes fallen sie eben dicker aus. Meist sind sie sowieso nicht untereinander kompatibel, da die Einsatzgebiete zu verschieden sind.
> 29" Räder haben die Vorteile, dass sie einfach ruhiger laufen und besser Hindernisse überrollen, dafür geht ein bisschen die Agilität verloren.  Für die meisten Menschen sind sie aber eine gute Wahl.



Da ich eher Strecke mache, tausche ich gern ein Bisschen Agilität gegen Fahrkomfort ein. (Außerdem entschärft es beim Komplettradkauf mein Übersetzungsproblem. Gängige 42:11 dürften an 29" Rädern den Vortrieb bringen, den ich von meinem 48:11 26" gewöhnt bin)
Was mich halt irritiert hat, war die Handels-Unterscheidung zwischen 28" und 29" Rädern (also beide Male ohne Reifen, die ja eigentlich den Unterschied machen sollen)



> Dynamonarbe am Mountainbike? WTF?     Ich glaube, da sind die wenigstens für ausgelegt ...  aber mit einer sehr hochwertigen könnte es gehen.  Aber bitte keine von diesen Plastiknarben, die zerfetzt es schon wenn man über einen Bordstein rollt.  Ich muss mal gucken, ob ich mein Horrorphoto aus der Werkstatt noch finde ...



Das ist wohl ne eindeutige Antwort 
Praktisch wäre es halt schon gewesen, weil das Ding auch jeden Tag im Straßenverkehr unterwegs ist und mir das Akkumanagement auf den Zeiger geht. Und technisch möglich sollte es auch sein, schließlich besteht so eine nicht-Dynamo-Narbe zu 90% aus "Verbindungsrohr", den Platz könnte man sinnvoll nutzen.
Aber ich dachte mir schon, dass das mal wieder niemand macht und die verfügbaren Dynamos nicht einfach zusätzliche Technik einbauen, sondern gleich noch bei der eigentlichen Lagerung pfuschen 



> Es gibt auf nur eine begrenzte Auswahl Dynamonarben mit Scheibenaufnahme.
> 
> Scheibenbremsen:
> Du hast offensichtlich noch keine gefahren.  Der Unterschied ist riesig, und nach ein paar Tests wirst du sie nie wieder weg lassen wollen



Einmal  für ne Testfahrt - muss ehrlich sagen, der Unterschied hielt sich in Grenzen.



> Scheibenbremsen sind eigentlich absolut pflegeleicht:  Sie reinigen sich selbst, sie stellen sich selbst nach, sie haben immer richtig viel Dampf,  und du kannst sie beim Ausbau des Rades einfach rausziehen ohne irgendwas machen zu müssen.
> 
> Zu beachten:
> - wenn die Bremsscheibe nicht in der Bremse sitzt, solltest du nicht am Bremshebel ziehen (sonst stellt sich die Bremse dazu passend nach ...   Ergebnis: du darfst die beiden Hydraulikzylinder wieder auseinanderfummeln, um die Scheibe wieder reinzukriegen)
> - irgendwann muss man sie mal entlüften oder besser ganz neu befüllen.  einmal im Jahr reicht meist, kommt aber stark auf den Einsatz an.



Und-wie-mache-ich-das? (= brauch ich wieder irgendwas spezielles dafür?)



> - so unanfällig Scheibenbremsen gegen alle Probleme sind, sie mögen absolut garkein Öl.  Also aufpassen beim Ölen der restlichen Teile, besonders der Kette ...
> - jede Bremse fängt irgendwann an zu quietschen, spätestens wenn sie pitschnass ist und der Dreck nur so heruntertropft    Dafür bremst sie aber noch immer sehr brutal, während alte Felgenbremsen schon lange den Dienst quittiert hätten.


 
Quietsch mehr oder weniger als Felgenbremsen? Und nur beim Bremsen oder allgemein? Und anhaltend oder kann man sie leicht und schnell trockenschleifen?
(Wäre ein sehr wichtiger Punkt für mich, denn mein Rad wird häufiger nass. Und quietschen nervt. Umgekehrt brems ich brutal genug, da brauch ich keine Scheibenbremsen für, zusätzliche Leistung machen die Bremsen eh nicht mit. Das einzige Mal, dass bei mir eine Felgenbremse den Dienst quittiert hat, war ein Bremszugriss  )




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Beim Werkzeug fehlt mir noch ein Kettennieter (außer du nutzt eine Kette mit Schloss) und das Zahnkranzwerkzeug. Außerdem solltest du etwas haben, um den Steuersatz einpressen zu können (Sofern nicht schon im Rahmen drin)



Brauch ich für letzteres Spezialwerkzeug oder reicht da irgendwas, was Druck ausüben kann? (Z.B. Schraubzwinge)



> Ein einfacher Werkzeugkoffer hat mittlerweile alles drin. was fehlt ist das Entlüftungsset für die bremse (Das ist allerdings auch System/Herstellerabhängig), Gewindeschneider und Einpresswerkzeug



Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass meine Bekannten das passend haben, denn "50 € und das ist nur die erste Hälfte" klingt nach erwähnenswerten Mehrkosten 




> Gabel: Da du nicht ins Gelände willst, ist die Beanspruchung nicht ganz so hoch, jedoch, wie Stryke sagte, sind die Billigdinger schneller Sondermüll als du sie nachkaufen kannst (die sollten als verschleißteil zählen ). Außerdem sind sie Sackschwer. 2kg bei 100mm Federweg sind normal. Eine gute Stahlstarrgabel wiegt die hälfte, Alu und Carbon noch weniger. Das macht sich beim fahren bemerkbar. Vor allem in der Stadt, wenn du mal den Bordstein hoch willst und das VR hochziehst.



Einkaufsliste
- Federgabel



> Stahlrahmen haben Stil! kleinere Rohrquerschnitte finde ich ästhetischer. Der höhere Federkomfort liegt an der Elastizität des Stahls. Alu hingegen ist härter und verliert keine Energie beim beschleunigen. Alu muss auch nicht leichter sein als Stahl.



Hmm - Aber wo federt da jetzt was in nenneswertem Maße? Ich seh mein Rad zugegebenermaßen nicht von außen (nie wieder  ), aber ich hatte jetzt nich den Eindruck, dass es sich mehrere mm verzieht, wenn ich über eine Bodenwelle holper. (Das es bei starken Tretkräften/Anfahren arbeitet, könnte eher der Fall sein.)
Klingt jetzt aber mehr nach "Geschmacksfrage" und "Alu ist auch uneingeschränkt okay"?



> "29'er Felgen" sind breiter gebaut als 28'er, da sie für breitere Reifen konzipiert wurden. Dadurch auch stabiler und der Reifen weniger "Bauchförmig". (breite Felge "schmaler" Reifen - breite Auflagefläche, sicheres Fahrgefühl; schmale Felge dicker Reifen - breite Auflagefläche aber unsicheres, schwammiges Fahrgefühl.



*notier*
Auf Felgenbreite achten.




> Ich fahre seit ±14kkm ein Shimano DH-3N20 (±35€) Nabendynamo ohne Probleme. Keine Aussetzer und keine Wartung. Ich geh mit dem Ding nicht zimperlich um. Bordstein und Kopfsteinpflaster vergewaltigen täglich mein Rad. Die Lager laufen sauber und nachgestellt habe ich auch noch nichts. Eine SON 28 kostet das siebenfache und sieht nur schicker aus. Die Dimensionierung der Lager ist unwesentlich höher und soll erst oberhalb der 30/40kkm interessant werden. Der Lagertausch wird, vergleichen mit den aktuellen Shimano-Naben, teurer.



Bei 35 € für ca. 3-4 Jahre harten Einsatz (bei meinen Fahrleistungen) kann der Lagertausch gerne teurer werden. Da geb ich ja im Schnitt mehr für Ritzel und Ketten aus, als mich hier die komplette Narbe neu kostet. Und ähnlich viel für Akkus, um näher beim Thema zu bleiben.
Allerdings irgendwie das 100%ige Gegenteil zu Strykes Aussage.
Könnt ich euch mal einigen?  



> Die aktuelle Generation Dynamonaben verfügen auch schon über 6-Loch oder Center Lock aufnahmen. Die Son 28 gibt es gar für 15mm Achsen. Ein Einsatz im MTB ist also gar nicht so unvorstellbar.
> Das Problem das ich an den Fertiglaufrädern sehe, sind die Felgen. sie sind nicht für die breiten 29'er Reifen ausgelegt. Das Fahrgefühl wird schwammig und unsicher. ein zu hoher Luftdruck kann dir die Felge zerreißen. Auch wird es sehr schwierig eine 29'er Gabel mit V-Break aufnahmen zu finden. 28'er Gabel sind mMn zu klein.
> Ach und Nein es gibt keine Nachteile, außer, dass es das "schönes" Dynamogeräuch der Seitenläufer mehr gibt.



Seitenläufer ist für mich ein no-go, die Dinger taugen nur als sekundäre Bremssystem. 29"er Gabeln mit Aufnahmen scheinen aber tatsächlich selten zu sein (und 28"er passen nicht, das stimmt. Sonst hätte keine Probleme, sondern einen 28"er Tourer mit neuen Reifen). Spontan finde ich nur das hier:
Bike24 - Surly Ogre 29er MTB Rahmenset - blactacular



> Eine gut eingestellte Felgenbremse kann besser sein als eine Scheibenbremse. Die Felgenbremsen an meinem Hauptstadtrad haben noch nie versagt. Eher machen die Klicks dicht, aber bei dem Anteil an Asphalt bringen mit Profilreifen nichts. In Sachen Scheibenbremsen gibt es große Leistungsunterschiede. Das kann man in Celeron, Pentium, C2D und Core i einteilen.



Der Celeron bremst am besten? 



> Grundsätzlich kannst du ruhig zur aktuellen Shimano Deore greifen. Technisch aktuell, einfach zu entlüften und bissiger als ich es je gedacht hab. Für 90€ ziemlich gut, wenn man auf eine Griffweiteneinstellung verzichten kann. Das gibt es aber auch schon bei der SLX (120€).


 
Wofür braucht man/was macht eine "Griffweiteneinstellung"?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2014)

Schon mal auch vielen Dank an Nichtraucher91, sehr wertvoller Beitrag  

Ich gehe mal nachfolgend nur auf ruyven_macaran ein, der hat ja eigentlich alles von uns zusammengefasst 






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für eine Größe wäre das?


Bei Tretlagern gibts nur zwei Größen, welche sich auf die Breite bzw Länge beziehen.  Jedenfalls haben sie immer den gleichen Durchmesser,  und es gibt da passende genormte Werkzeuge.   Für sowas würde ich einmalig in eine gute Fachwerkstatt fahren und die Jungs bitten, das zu machen. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Das klingt nach einer ganzen Reihe von Spezialwerkzeugen?


Nein, nicht wirklich.  Die Hersteller bieten alle Entlüftungskits an, mit denen das recht gut geht.  Diese sind allerdigns nicht ganz billig, die Preise variieren zwischen den Herstellern.  
Du kannst entweder jedes Jahr mal zu einer Fachwerkstatt fahren und das machen lassen, oder du kaufst dir selbst ein Kit. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Liegen afaik deutlich über meiner Preisklasse


Hm ja, ich würde eine einfache Luftgabel empfehlen, die beginnen irgendwo bei 200€ für die wirklich einfachsten Modelle.  
Falls du wirklich mit einer Starrgabel klarkommst, wäre das finanziell natürlich klasse fürs Projekt, aber so richtig angenehm wirds abseits der Straße nicht.

Es bleibt natürlich immer die Möglichkeit, später mal umzurüsten. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mit Speichen-Nachjustage, peile ich auf alle Fälle ganze Räder an


Auch die wollen irgendwann mal nachgezogen werden   Je weniger, umso teurer sie waren     Das kommt aber auch wiederum auf den Einsatz an, und darauf wie penibel du da bist.   
Und auch hier kann man sagen, notfalls alle paar Jahre mal in den Laden fahren, ist vermutlich günstiger UND stressfreier als selber machen (Speichen justieren ist eine Wissenschaft für sich ... )


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Für das, was ich fahre, hat meine Starrgabel bislang immer gereicht. Eher haben Teile am Rad nachgegeben, denn ich
> Leider schränkt das die Auswahl halt massiv ein, wenn man keine Federgabel will... Selbst Treckkingräder kriegt man kaum noch ohne.



Jepp, gedämpfte Gabeln sind eigentlich der Status Quo.  Mit genügend dicken Reifen kann man aber auch noch mit Starrgabel gut fahren. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun, mein Preislimit lässt nicht viel Spielraum. Wie lautet die Antwort "wenn man was unvernünftiges kauft"?
> Spontane Minimalrecherche fördert in der Nähe meines Preislimits jedenfalls auch Stahlrahmen zu Tage
> Bike24 - Surly Karate Monkey 29er MTB Rahmenset - stretchpants black
> Und die sind auch nur mit ~1 kg mehr angegeben, als ein Alurahmen. Da ich bislang auch ein 18-19 kg Eisenschwein durch die Gegend gejagt habe, haben die Anbauteile sicherlich eine größere Bedeutung, als das Rahmengewicht.


Hm, ich habe bei Stahlrahmen mit Starrgabeln ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig viel Übersicht.  Ich finde es auch meist sehr schwer, einen Rahmen unaufgebaut zu beurteilen.   Keine Ahnung, ob der was taugt. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ich eher Strecke mache, tausche ich gern ein Bisschen Agilität gegen Fahrkomfort ein. (Außerdem entschärft es beim Komplettradkauf mein Übersetzungsproblem. Gängige 42:11 dürften an 29" Rädern den Vortrieb bringen, den ich von meinem 48:11 26" gewöhnt bin)
> Was mich halt irritiert hat, war die Handels-Unterscheidung zwischen 28" und 29" Rädern (also beide Male ohne Reifen, die ja eigentlich den Unterschied machen sollen)


Wie der Nichtraucher schon sagte, der Hauptunterschied ist eigentlich die Breite der Felge.  Das ist aber eigentlich auch schon durch die Unterscheidung zwischen MTB und Straßen-Felge gegeben.   


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ne eindeutige Antwort
> Praktisch wäre es halt schon gewesen, weil das Ding auch jeden Tag im Straßenverkehr unterwegs ist und mir das Akkumanagement auf den Zeiger geht. Und technisch möglich sollte es auch sein, schließlich besteht so eine nicht-Dynamo-Narbe zu 90% aus "Verbindungsrohr", den Platz könnte man sinnvoll nutzen.
> Aber ich dachte mir schon, dass das mal wieder niemand macht und die verfügbaren Dynamos nicht einfach zusätzliche Technik einbauen, sondern gleich noch bei der eigentlichen Lagerung pfuschen


Die günstigen Dynamonarben haben in der Tat sehr miese Lager, aber es gibt natürlich auch gute.  Auch die Stabilität ist da unterschiedlich.  Ich habe schon günstige Dynamonarben gehabt, bei denen die komplette Speichenaufhängung in Fetzen gegangen ist und ein Riss quer durchs Gehäuse lief. 
Aber ich denke, die teuren Modelle sollten das mittlerweile eigentlich können.  Da du mehr der Streckenfahrer bist als jemand für hartes Gelände, sollte sich was finden lassen.  
Der Günstigste passende, der soweit ok aussieht ist der Shimano DH-3D32 bzw 3D37, je nachdem welche Scheibenaufnahme du brauchst. 
Für Steckachsen gibts glaube ich garkeine Nabendynamos. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einmal  für ne Testfahrt - muss ehrlich sagen, der Unterschied hielt sich in Grenzen.


Nun, ich vermute da bist du keine hochwertige Bremse gefahren   Mittlerweile gibts davon ja auch billige Modelle, aber die guten sind meiner Meinung nach weit von Felgenbremsen entfernt.  Einige der großen Modelle (mit 4 Kolben) habe ich sogar schon an kleinen Mofas gesehen, wo sie ja deutlich mehr Gewicht abbremsen müssen  
Abgesehen von der Bremse ist natürlich auch eine gute Einstellung und eine große Scheibe wichtig für genügend Kraft, obwohl du vermutlich nicht allzu viel davon brauchen wirst.   Aber es macht noch mehr Spaß  
Ich habe meinem ehemaligen CrossCountry mal eine große Avid Elixir mit 200/185er Scheiben verpasst (die elixir war damals ziemlich neu auf dem Markt), und die Leistung war einfach nur brachial  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quietsch mehr oder weniger als Felgenbremsen? Und nur beim Bremsen oder allgemein? Und anhaltend oder kann man sie leicht und schnell trockenschleifen?
> (Wäre ein sehr wichtiger Punkt für mich, denn mein Rad wird häufiger nass. Und quietschen nervt. Umgekehrt brems ich brutal genug, da brauch ich keine Scheibenbremsen für, zusätzliche Leistung machen die Bremsen eh nicht mit. Das einzige Mal, dass bei mir eine Felgenbremse den Dienst quittiert hat, war ein Bremszugriss  )


Ob sie mehr oder weniger quietscht, hängt wiederum von der Einstellung der beiden ab.  
Du bekommst sie recht leicht dazu, im Trockenen ruhig zu sein.  Bei Nässe wirds schon schwieriger, aber auch möglich. Und wie gesagt: Wenn die Bedingungen übel genug werden, quietscht jede Bremse irgendwann   Aber das gehört dazu. 
Falls die Bremse beim Nicht-Bremsen Geräusche von sich gibt, ist sie falsch eingestellt. 
Trockenbremsen geht bei Scheibenbremsen deutlich besser als bei Felgenbremsen.  Einerseits haben sie auch nass noch viel mehr Bremskraft als Felgenbremsen, andererseits sind sie durch die höhere Wärmeabgabe und die Selbstreinigung meist in wenigen Sekunden getrocknet  
Egal wie hart du bremst, mit Scheibenbremsen wirds härter   Ich vermisse welche, seit ich jeden Tag mit dem Straßenrad über die Hügel der Stadt muss ...   Die Felgenbremsen bringens einfach nicht so richtig, wenn man schnell bergab fährt. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Brauch ich für letzteres Spezialwerkzeug oder reicht da irgendwas, was Druck ausüben kann? (Z.B. Schraubzwinge)


Meiner Meinung nach kann man auch einfach mit Kettenschlössern fahren ...  die Wartung wird einfacher, und falls mal eine Kette reißt kann man sie mit einem Schlossglied sehr schnell reparieren.  Sehr praktisch, falls du einen so harten Antritt hast dass die Ketten nur bedingt lange leben  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass meine Bekannten das passend haben, denn "50 € und das ist nur die erste Hälfte" klingt nach erwähnenswerten Mehrkosten


Wie schon gesagt, für solche aufwändigen und einmaligen Sachen würde ich zu einer Werkstatt fahren.  Es hat einen guten Grund, dass alles Spezialwerkzeug rund um Fahrräder so pervers teuer ist, dass es sich nicht lohnt das zu kaufen  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - Aber wo federt da jetzt was in nenneswertem Maße? Ich seh mein Rad zugegebenermaßen nicht von außen (nie wieder  ), aber ich hatte jetzt nich den Eindruck, dass es sich mehrere mm verzieht, wenn ich über eine Bodenwelle holper. (Das es bei starken Tretkräften/Anfahren arbeitet, könnte eher der Fall sein.)
> Klingt jetzt aber mehr nach "Geschmacksfrage" und "Alu ist auch uneingeschränkt okay"?


Das Material arbeitet immer etwas. Prinzipiell ist stahl etwas beweglicher als einige andere Materialien, was nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss.  Im Bereich von Rennrädern und Cyclecross (oder wie diese Unart heißt, bei der ehemalige Rennräder durchs Gelände gescheucht werden),  werden starre Rahmen und Gabeln sogar absichtlich so geformt, dass sie elastischer werden. 
Die wahre Stabilität kommt meist aber erst durch die richtige Formgebung. Im Grunde, wie bei guter Architektur  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei 35 € für ca. 3-4 Jahre harten Einsatz (bei meinen Fahrleistungen) kann der Lagertausch gerne teurer werden. Da geb ich ja im Schnitt mehr für Ritzel und Ketten aus, als mich hier die komplette Narbe neu kostet. Und ähnlich viel für Akkus, um näher beim Thema zu bleiben.
> Allerdings irgendwie das 100%ige Gegenteil zu Strykes Aussage.
> Könnt ich euch mal einigen?


Wie schon oben geschrieben, nachdem ich deinen Einsatzbereich besser kenne, denke ich es könnte doch gehen.  Aber ich würde prinzipiell empfehlen, so viel in die Nabe zu investieren wie möglich. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seitenläufer ist für mich ein no-go, die Dinger taugen nur als sekundäre Bremssystem. 29"er Gabeln mit Aufnahmen scheinen aber tatsächlich selten zu sein (und 28"er passen nicht, das stimmt. Sonst hätte keine Probleme, sondern einen 28"er Tourer mit neuen Reifen). Spontan finde ich nur das hier:
> Bike24 - Surly Ogre 29er MTB Rahmenset - blactacular


Ach was, die geben doch auch so eine liebliche Hintergrundmelodie 

Zu dem Set kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen ... 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man/was macht eine "Griffweiteneinstellung"?



Damit justierst du den Abstand des Bremshebels vom Griff.   Das ist einerseits spannend, um auf die Länge (und Kraft) deiner Finger angepasst zu werden, andererseits auf die richtige Stellung des Hebels bei maximaler Bremskraft. Die meiste Kraft hast du natürlich, wenn der Hebel parallel zum Lenker steht.  Das ist natürlich auch wieder etwas vom Füllstand der Hydraulik abhängig. 

Und falls du meinst, ein so kleines bisschen Justierung sei nicht wichtig, empfehle ich dir mal einen Tag im Bikepark   Danach fallen dir die Finger ab    Mir ist letztes Mal glatt die Wasserflasche aus der Hand gerutscht ...  (und ich mache regelmäßigen Kraftsport und habe meiner Meinung nach recht gute Unterarmmuskeln. )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ... habe meiner Meinung nach recht gute Unterarmmuskeln.



 ymmd! verdammte Zweideutigkeit in meinem kopf...

ergänzend zu Stryke:
Scheibenbremsen quietschen idR mehr als Felgenbremsen. Grund dafür ist, das eine Scheibenbremse genauer eingestellt werden muss. 
Beim fahren entstehen Schwingungen die sich auf die Scheibe übertragen. Solang diese nicht die Beläge trifft, bleibt es ruhig. Tritt Kontakt auf kann es zu einem unangenehm hohen quietschten kommen. der geht dir nach 2min richtig auf den sack! bei Näss noch schlimmer. 

Wenn du vor der Hydraulik angst hast kannst du auch auf die BB7 anschauen. mechanische Scheibenbremsen, die wenn vernünftig eingestellt auch ordentlich ziehen. Mit einer bissigen hydr. nicht zu vergleichen, aber dennoch gute Verzögerungsleistung.

Da du viel in der Stadt unterwegs bist, würde ich dir schon zu einer Nabendynamo raten. den Akkumist hab ich auch eine weile mitgemacht und irgendwann nach der Arbeit (24:00)mal gemerkt, dass ich den schei0 Akku an der ladestation vergessen hab. Ein guter Radladen baut dir das auch nach deinen Wünschen auf (40€ für den Zusammenbau etwa + felge, Nabe, Speichen und Nippel)
Fertige 29" Laufräder habe ich auch die schnelle nicht gefunden.

die Kosten für neue Lager halten sich in grenzen (Idealfall: Standardindustrielager bei ebay für 2€/stk), der Arbeitsaufwand ist meist teurer. Sonderfälle sind solche Sachen wie Tune (15€ je Lager VR zwei Lager, HR 3 Lager = 5x15€), aber da Tune da sehr kundenfreundlich ist, zahlt man meist nur Lagerpreis und Rückversand. Aber nach 4 Jahren könnte auch schon das gesamte VR hinüber sein. das brauchst du eh was anderes 

eine Felgenbreite von ±24mm reicht aus. du musst keine 30mm Monster nehmen. Das macht das ganze nur unnötig schwer (rotierende Masse gering halten)

Stryke: die 15mm Dynamonabe
SON Son 28 15 Disc 6-Loch Nabendynamo gnstig online kaufen - bike-components




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jepp, gedämpfte Gabeln sind eigentlich der Status Quo.  Mit genügend dicken Reifen kann man aber auch noch mit Starrgabel gut fahren.
> Hm, ich habe bei Stahlrahmen mit Starrgabeln ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig viel Übersicht.  Ich finde es auch meist sehr schwer, einen Rahmen unaufgebaut zu beurteilen. Keine Ahnung, ob der was taugt.



Ich fahre ein 29" Stahl mit 2.0 RaceKing und starrer Carbongabel. DH würde ich damit auch nicht fahren, aber Stadt, überland und gemütlich, flowige Trails gehen damit geschmeidig für die Beine.

der Karate Monkey Rahmen ist grundsolide und sehr stabil und kann dank horizontaler Ausfallenden auch als singlespeed gefahren werden. das Gewicht des Rahmens liegt bei 2,5-2,7kg die Gabel bei etwa 1,2kg. ein Alurahmen würde bei 1,4-2kg liegen. je nach form, Größe und und und... ein Endgewicht von 11kg sind mit dem Karate Monkey realistisch (aber auch "teuer"). 13/14kg wohl eher machbar. Das Tretlagergewinde wirst du bei dem nicht nachziehen müssen. die Verarbeitungsqualität ist hoch.
Grundsätzlich kann man auch einen guten Alurahmen fahren. Ich selbst bin dabei ein 2000'er Alu Cannondale aufzubauen. der wiegt (dick gepulvert) nur 1,65kg. 



> Nun, ich vermute da bist du keine hochwertige Bremse gefahren   Mittlerweile gibts davon ja auch billige Modelle, aber die guten sind meiner Meinung nach weit von Felgenbremsen entfernt.  Einige der großen Modelle (mit 4 Kolben) habe ich sogar schon an kleinen Mofas gesehen, wo sie ja deutlich mehr Gewicht abbremsen müssen
> Abgesehen von der Bremse ist natürlich auch eine gute Einstellung und eine große Scheibe wichtig für genügend Kraft, obwohl du vermutlich nicht allzu viel davon brauchen wirst.   Aber es macht noch mehr Spaß
> Ich habe meinem ehemaligen CrossCountry mal eine große Avid Elixir mit 200/185er Scheiben verpasst (die elixir war damals ziemlich neu auf dem Markt), und die Leistung war einfach nur brachial



du willst ihm für die Stadt jetzt aber keine 4Kolben andrehen oder?  ausserdem meine ich dass man in der Stadt mit 180/160mm Scheiben ausreichend verzögern kann. Mal hiervon abgesehen


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ymmd! verdammte Zweideutigkeit in meinem kopf...





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ergänzend zu Stryke:
> Scheibenbremsen quietschen idR mehr als Felgenbremsen. Grund dafür ist, das eine Scheibenbremse genauer eingestellt werden muss.
> Beim fahren entstehen Schwingungen die sich auf die Scheibe übertragen. Solang diese nicht die Beläge trifft, bleibt es ruhig. Tritt Kontakt auf kann es zu einem unangenehm hohen quietschten kommen. der geht dir nach 2min richtig auf den sack! bei Näss noch schlimmer.


Also wenn man sie richtig einstellt, bekommt man sie bei Trockenheit auf jeden Fall ruhig gestellt.  Bei Nässe ist das wie gesagt etwas unterschiedlich, da spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle: 
- wie exakt sind die Hydraulikkolben gearbeitet?
- wie gut ist die Bremsscheibe
- sitzt exakt gerade sind Bremsscheibe und ihre Aufhängung an der Nabe
- welche Beläge werden verwendet
- wie abgefahren sind die Beläge
- wurden die Beläge modifiziert?  (bei quietschen hilft es häufig, die Kanten etwas rund zu schleifen...)

im Allgemeinen würde ich sagen, quietscht eine Scheibenbremse nicht so viel mehr als eine Felgenbremse.  
Im Alltag ist das wenndann vielleicht unangenehm, auf einer Downhillstrecke würde aber eindeutig was fehlen, wenn nicht die Bremsen kreischen würden  



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn du vor der Hydraulik angst hast kannst du auch auf die BB7 anschauen. mechanische Scheibenbremsen, die wenn vernünftig eingestellt auch ordentlich ziehen. Mit einer bissigen hydr. nicht zu vergleichen, aber dennoch gute Verzögerungsleistung.


Von mechanischen Scheibenbremsen bin ich nur mäßig angetan ...   ich würde dann eher zu einer hydraulischen Felgenbremse greifen; Magura hat da Gutes 


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Da du viel in der Stadt unterwegs bist, würde ich dir schon zu einer Nabendynamo raten. den Akkumist hab ich auch eine weile mitgemacht und irgendwann nach der Arbeit (24:00)mal gemerkt, dass ich den schei0 Akku an der ladestation vergessen hab. Ein guter Radladen baut dir das auch nach deinen Wünschen auf (40€ für den Zusammenbau etwa + felge, Nabe, Speichen und Nippel)
> Fertige 29" Laufräder habe ich auch die schnelle nicht gefunden.


Jepp, hier ist eine gute Nabe mit Dynamo wohl wirklich das Richtige. 


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> eine Felgenbreite von ±24mm reicht aus. du musst keine 30mm Monster nehmen. Das macht das ganze nur unnötig schwer (rotierende Masse gering halten)


Ja klar, wir wollen ja keine BigApple fahren, oder?  


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Stryke: die 15mm Dynamonabe
> SON Son 28 15 Disc 6-Loch Nabendynamo gnstig online kaufen - bike-components


Gefällt mir sehr gut, aber der Preis ist schon etwas extravagant ... 


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein 29" Stahl mit 2.0 RaceKing und starrer Carbongabel. DH würde ich damit auch nicht fahren, aber Stadt, überland und gemütlich, flowige Trails gehen damit geschmeidig für die Beine.


In dem Bereich kann das sehr gut gehen, ich würde wie gesagt ein großes Reifenvolumen empfehlen.  Die machen in dem Einsatzgebiet sowieso mehr als ein Dämpfer. 


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> du willst ihm für die Stadt jetzt aber keine 4Kolben andrehen oder?  ausserdem meine ich dass man in der Stadt mit 180/160mm Scheiben ausreichend verzögern kann. Mal hiervon abgesehen



Doch, bitte vorne auf Beiden seiten der Felge je eine 8-Kolben Bremse mit einer 220er Scheibe 

Nein, das wäre etwas übertrieben. Auf Asphalt bekommt man eh nicht so viel Power auf den Boden.  
Ich würde eine kleine, normale 2-Kolben-Bremse empfehlen, mit 160/160 oder 185/160er Scheiben.  (185er sind nicht für die Leistung nötig, aber die Bremsbalance ist eifnach ausgewogener wenn vorne eine größere Scheibe sitzt als hinten, da dort ja auch deutlich mehr Kraft auf den Boden gebracht werden kann.)


Ich würde die Shimano Deore nehmen, die ist ziemlich günstig (Set ohne Scheiben für 85€), und trotzdem schon sehr gut und aus der neuen Bauserie. 



Nachdem ich immer mehr erfahre, wie und wo ruyven_macaran so fährt, stelle ich mir die Frage: Muss es ein Mountainbike sein? Wie wärs mit einem Crossrad?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2014)

Was hattest du für Felgenbremsen dass die Quietschen? oder hast du achten in der Felge wie ich in meiner zerwichsten Bremsscheibe?

Crosser haben nicht die dicken reifen die er möchte. die Felgen geben auch nicht genug her um 29" Reifen aufzuziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich.  Die Hersteller bieten alle Entlüftungskits an, mit denen das recht gut geht.  Diese sind allerdigns nicht ganz billig, die Preise variieren zwischen den Herstellern.
> Du kannst entweder jedes Jahr mal zu einer Fachwerkstatt fahren und das machen lassen, oder du kaufst dir selbst ein Kit.



Klingt beides nicht so wirklich verlockend, vor allem aber möchte ich nicht mit einem Haufen Teile zum Laden fahren "helft mal". Das sieht dann nach "online billig gekauft" aus.



> Falls du wirklich mit einer Starrgabel klarkommst, wäre das finanziell natürlich klasse fürs Projekt, aber so richtig angenehm wirds abseits der Straße nicht.



Muss ich mir halt weiche Untergründe suchen 



> Und auch hier kann man sagen, notfalls alle paar Jahre mal in den Laden fahren, ist vermutlich günstiger UND stressfreier als selber machen (Speichen justieren ist eine Wissenschaft für sich ... )


 
So auch meine bisherige Taktik und für Wartung auch okay. Mal gucken, ob ich für den Zusammenbau noch eine Alternative finde.



> Die günstigen Dynamonarben haben in der Tat sehr miese Lager, aber es gibt natürlich auch gute.  Auch die Stabilität ist da unterschiedlich.  Ich habe schon günstige Dynamonarben gehabt, bei denen die komplette Speichenaufhängung in Fetzen gegangen ist und ein Riss quer durchs Gehäuse lief.
> Aber ich denke, die teuren Modelle sollten das mittlerweile eigentlich können.  Da du mehr der Streckenfahrer bist als jemand für hartes Gelände, sollte sich was finden lassen.
> Der Günstigste passende, der soweit ok aussieht ist der Shimano DH-3D32 bzw 3D37, je nachdem welche Scheibenaufnahme du brauchst



Das ist ja schon fast mit das günstigste, was ich überhaupt finden kann 



> Nun, ich vermute da bist du keine hochwertige Bremse gefahren



War vor 3-4 Jahren ein 800-900 € Stevens. Dürfte also ne gehobene Shimano gewesen sein. 



> Egal wie hart du bremst, mit Scheibenbremsen wirds härter   Ich vermisse welche, seit ich jeden Tag mit dem Straßenrad über die Hügel der Stadt muss ...   Die Felgenbremsen bringens einfach nicht so richtig, wenn man schnell bergab fährt.



Über lange Bergab-Passagen will ich nichts sagen - aber hier kann ich nicht mehr als 75 Höhenmeter am Stück berg ab fahren (und das auch nur, wenn zufällig einer ne Straße genau richtig gebaut hat) bzw. das wird dann Scuba-Biking 
Bei meinem normalen Bremsverhalten limitieren jedenfalls als erstes die Reifen und selbst wenn die besser wären, hätte ich als nächstes Bedenken wegen der Längstabilität (hoher Schwerpunkt - ggf. wirds mit dem langen 29er etwas besser).
Davon abgesehen:
Wer bremst verliert 



> Meiner Meinung nach kann man auch einfach mit Kettenschlössern fahren ...  die Wartung wird einfacher, und falls mal eine Kette reißt kann man sie mit einem Schlossglied sehr schnell reparieren.  Sehr praktisch, falls du einen so harten Antritt hast dass die Ketten nur bedingt lange leben



Drücken wirs mal, in Kombination mit dem letzten Absatz, so aus: Das geklaute Rad hatte die zweiten Bremsklötze und die vierte Kette drin. Und 2-3 weitere Kettenwechsel wären im Interesse der Ritzel sicherlich gut gewesen... 





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein 29" Stahl mit 2.0 RaceKing und starrer Carbongabel. DH würde ich damit auch nicht fahren, aber Stadt, überland und gemütlich, flowige Trails gehen damit geschmeidig für die Beine.



Klingt nach meinem Fahrverhalten.



> der Karate Monkey Rahmen ist grundsolide und sehr stabil und kann dank horizontaler Ausfallenden auch als singlespeed gefahren werden. das Gewicht des Rahmens liegt bei 2,5-2,7kg die Gabel bei etwa 1,2kg. ein Alurahmen würde bei 1,4-2kg liegen. je nach form, Größe und und und... ein Endgewicht von 11kg sind mit dem Karate Monkey realistisch (aber auch "teuer"). 13/14kg wohl eher machbar. Das Tretlagergewinde wirst du bei dem nicht nachziehen müssen. die Verarbeitungsqualität ist hoch.
> Grundsätzlich kann man auch einen guten Alurahmen fahren. Ich selbst bin dabei ein 2000'er Alu Cannondale aufzubauen. der wiegt (dick gepulvert) nur 1,65kg.



Hättest du (oder wer anders) allgemein ein paar Rahmenempfehlungen in dieser oder niedrigerer Preisklasse? (Beim Rahmen ohne Felgenbremsenaufnahme um die entsprechenden Mehrkosten für Scheiben billiger)




Stryke7 schrieb:


> im Allgemeinen würde ich sagen, quietscht eine Scheibenbremse nicht so viel mehr als eine Felgenbremse.
> Im Alltag ist das wenndann vielleicht unangenehm, auf einer Downhillstrecke würde aber eindeutig was fehlen, wenn nicht die Bremsen kreischen würden



Fahranteil Alltag: 95%
Fahranteil Downhill: 0%


Wenn hier von "einstellen" und diversen Faktoren die Rede ist, stellt sich mir eigentlich nur eine Frage:
"Kann Mann einstellen" oder "Kann Fachman einstellen"?
Wie gesagt, die Leistung ist mir 0 Cent wert, aber solange ich keine Nachteile durch Scheiben habe, sind sie zumindest bei einem nicht-Selbstaufbau die einfachere Wahl.



> Ja klar, wir wollen ja keine BigApple fahren, oder?



Ritchey Z-Max Evo 2.1 sind angedacht. (es sei denn, jemand empfiehlt mir was besseres. Ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahrtausend Z-Max, erst Classic dann Millenium, bis vor kurzem Evo. Der sehr sanfte Grenzbereich und der auch auf Sand&Erde kaum schlechtere Grip sowie die durchaus gute Traktion auf Schnee in Kombination mit einem brauchbaren Rollwiderstand und Fahrkomfort überzeugen mich eigentlich sehr. Nur Nass ist er nicht perfekt - aber welcher Reifen ist das schon? Allgemein gibts natürlich keine Reifen, die "zu wenig Wiederstand" oder "zuviel Traktion" haben, da bin ich offen für noch besseres.




> Nachdem ich immer mehr erfahre, wie und wo ruyven_macaran so fährt, stelle ich mir die Frage: Muss es ein Mountainbike sein? Wie wärs mit einem Crossrad?


 
Das große Thema sind halt die Reifen, denn irgendwie gibt es ja das ungeschriebene Gesetz, dass nicht-MTBs gaaanz wenig Platz für Reifen lassen müssen, obwohl das letztlich nicht mehr als 6x 1-2 cm Rahmenmaterial einspart. Für den Rest würde Cross/Touring vermutlich ausreichen, aber nach bald 2 Jahrzehnten auf um die 55 mm Sohlen (auch vor den Z-Max immer MTB gefahren - damals waren die ja auch noch leicht in Alltagstauglich zu bekommen) habe ich extremes Misstrauen gegenüber diesen fast profillosen zwei-Finger-Reifchen. Spätestens wenn im Winter wieder Schnee liegt, sehe ich da Probleme auf mich zukommen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. April 2014)

Gute Felgenbremsen bremsen schon sehr gut. Allerdings nie so gut wie gute Scheibenbremsen.
Trotzdem *müssen *Scheibenbremsen nicht unbedingt sein. Schon gar nicht wenns eh nur das Alltagsrad ist.

BTW lange, steile Abfahrten.
Da würd ich  Felgenbremsen  vorziehen. Habs schon geschafft mich an der Felge fast zu verbrennen, ich will nicht wissen wie heiß kleine Scheiben dann werden.

Wenns trocken ist, quietscht bei mir weder Felgen noch Scheibenbremse. Im Nassen quitscht die Scheibenbremse schon mal, das hat die Felgenbremse am Rennrad noch nie gemacht. Die am Crossrad quitschen dagegen im Nassen auch gerne mal.


Die dünnen Crossreifen haben auch im Dreck erstaulich viel Grip. (bin auch mal Crossrennen gefahren. Das ist BTW auch ganz anders wie ein MTB Rennen)
Dafür ist das Profil (natürlich je nach Reifen) auf der Straße recht schnell weg. Vor allem wenn man immer gut anlatscht. 
Das Problem fürs Alltagsrad wäre bei mir dabei eher die härte. Entweder ist der schmale reifen hart und unkomfortabel (dafür läuft er aber super) oder du riskierst an jedem Boardstein nen Durchschlag.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> BTW lange, steile Abfahrten.
> Da würd ich  Felgenbremsen  vorziehen. Habs schon geschafft mich an der Felge fast zu verbrennen, ich will nicht wissen wie heiß kleine Scheiben dann werden.


 
Sehr, sehr heiß.  Allerdings sind sie auch viel Hitzebeständiger.  Je nach dem, ob man metallische oder organische Beläge fährt, und nach Aufbau und eventuell Kühlkonzept von Bremse und Bremsscheibe kann es variieren, wieviel Temperatur sie maximal abkönnen bevor die Bremskraft nachlässt,  und natürlich auch wie heiß sie überhaupt werden.

Ich weiß zufällig:  Meine alte Avid Elixir war mit organischen Belägen bis 600°C zugelassen, mit gesinterten Metallbelägen bis 1000°C.  Und die erreicht man eher schwer    100-200°C kriege ich bei Abfahrten mit Sicherheit drauf,  aber im Straßenbetrieb ist die Temperatur absolut egal. Da reichts gerade mal, damit bei Regen die Feuchtigkeit verdunstet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Das Problem fürs Alltagsrad wäre bei mir dabei eher die härte. Entweder ist der schmale reifen hart und unkomfortabel (dafür läuft er aber super) oder du riskierst an jedem Boardstein nen Durchschlag.


 
Klingt in der Tat nicht gut.
Meine Z-Max waren vorne z.T. auf 1,8 bar runter, wenn ich sie mal wieder nachgepumpt hatte - und da gabs immer noch keine Durchschläge  ("läuft super" war aber auch keine angemessene Bezeichnung mehr  )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2014)

Ich schau horche mal ob jemand anders 29'er mit V-Break Aufnahmen kennt.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2014)

Der Vorteil an V-Brakes ist eigentlich nur der Preis ...


Und eine 29er Starrgabel mit genügend Platz für große Reifen und V-Brake-Aufnahme wird wirklich schwierig zu finden. Ich werde aber auch mal schauen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2014)

Ich hab eine Rückmeldung bzgl V-Brakes von anderen bekommen.
Woran ich gar nicht gedacht habe. Für V-Brakes gibt es keine genügendbreite Felgen um MTB-Reifen vernünftig zu halten.
Ich würde dir also zu einem Disc-Rahmen raten und dann auf mechanische Disc-Brakes zurückgreifen. Die sind günstiger, einfacher zu warten und reichen für die Stadt aus. Ich bin eine zeitlang auch mechanische gefahren, aber bin auf hydraulische gewechselt, weil die mech mir zu schwer waren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2014)

Thx 
Scheinbar sind derwerd ich halt einfach Scheiben nehmen. Entgegen meiner Erwartungen scheinen Nabendynamos dafür auch nicht teurer, sondern eher Standard zu sein.

Das ist zwar der Grund, den ich als allerletztes erwartet hätte - aber wohl ziemlich eindeutig.

Allgemein sind weiter Vorschläge für gute, günstige Rahmen willkommen.

Frage in diesem Zusammenhang:
Wie wirkt sich eigentlich eine Geometrie mit kürzerem Vorbau und längerem Oberrohr aufs Fahrverhalten aus? (also bei gleichem Abstand zwischen Sattel und Griffen)
Ich tendiere ja instinktiv zu "Länge läuft" und würde von einem langen Rahmen ein geringeres Kippmoment beim Bremsen erwarten. Aber irgendwie wird auch in Bereiche, in denen mir gutes Bremsverhalten wichtig erscheint, gerne mal mit kurzen Rahmen geworben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. April 2014)

Du meinst Achsabstand länger, aber Lenker-Sattel Bleibt?
Ich würd sagen weniger wendig, dafür vermutlich stabiler. Ob du damit schneller bist bezweifel ich.
Wissen tu ich das aber nicht. 

Konkrete Rahmenvorschläge hab ich keine.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage in diesem Zusammenhang:
> Wie wirkt sich eigentlich eine Geometrie mit kürzerem Vorbau und längerem Oberrohr aufs Fahrverhalten aus? (also bei gleichem Abstand zwischen Sattel und Griffen)
> Ich tendiere ja instinktiv zu "Länge läuft" und würde von einem langen Rahmen ein geringeres Kippmoment beim Bremsen erwarten. Aber irgendwie wird auch in Bereiche, in denen mir gutes Bremsverhalten wichtig erscheint, gerne mal mit kurzen Rahmen geworben.


 
Dadurch dass dein Radstand länger wird, wirst du einen besseren Geradeauslauf haben, aber enge Kurven werden dadurch schwieriger.  Das Rad wird ruhiger, da hast du Recht.
Durch einen kürzeren Vorbau lässt es sich im Allgemeinen einfacher einlenken, da der Drehpunkt genau zwischen deine Hände wandert statt davon versetzt ist.  

Ist zwar unüblich, aber wäre einen Versuch wert.  Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich das sehr angenehm fährt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2014)

Ich werd nicht gezielt danach suchen, aber bei >60er Normhöhe ist es halt so, dass einige Hersteller nur ihre mit-50er erhöhen, während andere den Rahmen in alle Richtungen wachsen lassen. Da muss man ja wissen, was man bevorzugen soll 
Im Moment bin ich ohnehin schwer am Grübeln, wie ich meinen alten Lenkabstand rekonstruieren soll, ohne genau zu wissen, wie weit die Sattelstange ausgezogen war  . Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Verstellbarkeit bei Vorbauten aus, die um die Rahmenstange greifen? Bislang hatte ich ja das klassische System mit Innenklemmung, was beliebig verstellbar war (und sonst definitiv gar keine positiven Aspekte hatte). Bei Außenklemmung muss ich mich schon beim Kauf ziemlich genau festlegen, oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2014)

Was meinst du mit "Rahmenstange" ?  Den Gabelschaft?   Ja, das musst du dich festlegen,  allerdings kannst du genauso einfach nur den Vorbei einzeln durch einen längeren oder kürzeren austauschen, wenn du die Geometrie verändern möchtest.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. April 2014)

Da bin ich eben noch schnell ne kleine Runde gefahren und mach natürlich Schlauch + Reifen kaputt.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Da bin ich eben noch schnell ne kleine Runde gefahren und mach natürlich Schlauch + Reifen kaputt.


 Kenne ich, mir hats heute morgen die Kette zerrissen


----------



## Lude969 (18. April 2014)

Hey Leute 

Irgendwie nach langem hin und her hat das bei mir mit dem Haibike nicht geklappt. Hatte nen anderen Shop der erst den preis mitgehen wollte und dann doch wieder nicht un dann war es auf einmal aus dem Shop verschwunden 

Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich nimmer lang rummachen und hab mir 2 Bikes rausgesucht.

Einmal mein altes Cube LTD Race 26 für 935€
Cube LTD RACE Mountainbike 2012 schwarz, Fahrradshop ready2bike: Cube

und einmal das Radon ZR Race 6.0 SRAM 29 für 999€
Radon Bikes » ZR Race 29 6.0 SRAM

Für mein altes Cube spricht das ich es kenne und der Preis denk ok ist aber alter 26´ Standart und schon 2 Jahre alt.
Für das Radon neue 29´ und auf dem neusten Stand nur kommen hier zu den 999€ noch 20€ Versand und 30€ Zusammenbau bei nem Radonpartner und es sind keine Pedale dabei also komm ich auf rund 1100€
Mir als Laie sagen die Teile an den Räder leider nichts wo ich selbst erkennen könnte welches besser ist.

Lohnen die gut 150€ mehr gegenüber dem Cube? 

Dank an euch und schönes Wochenende


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "Rahmenstange" ?  Den Gabelschaft?   Ja, das musst du dich festlegen,  allerdings kannst du genauso einfach nur den Vorbei einzeln durch einen längeren oder kürzeren austauschen, wenn du die Geometrie verändern möchtest.


 
Jup, den meinte ich. Wollte ich eigentlich auch schreiben 
Allerdings nicht nur die Länge, sondern vor allem auch die Höhe.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, den meinte ich. Wollte ich eigentlich auch schreiben
> Allerdings nicht nur die Länge, sondern vor allem auch die Höhe.


 
Die Höhe ist unabhängig vom Vorbau,  sondern abhängig davon, auf welcher Höhe du den Gabelschaft abschneidest.  Dazwischen kann man dann Spacer setzen.
Falls du dir noch nicht ganz sicher bist, lass ihn erstmal etwas länger. Man kann auch oberhalb des Vorbaus weitere Spacerringe einsetzen  



@Lude969:  
Die beiden Räder sind relativ ähnlich aufgebaut, jeweils mit vergleichbaren Produktserien der passenden Konkurrenzfirmen    Mir würde das kleinere Cube irgendwie mehr zusagen, aber das Radon ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Lude969 (18. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @Lude969:
> Die beiden Räder sind relativ ähnlich aufgebaut, jeweils mit vergleichbaren Produktserien der passenden Konkurrenzfirmen    Mir würde das kleinere Cube irgendwie mehr zusagen, aber das Radon ist auch nicht schlecht.



Hm danke du bist mir keine Hilfe  Ich lasses mir mal durch den Kopf gehen vieleicht hat ja noch wer ne Meinung bestell erst die nächsten Tage.


----------



## skyscraper (19. April 2014)

Was um 1000€ auch noch sehr gut ist, sind Bulls und Canyon  Mit 26" gibt es auch noch was brauchbares von Transalp


----------



## Lude969 (19. April 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Was um 1000€ auch noch sehr gut ist, sind Bulls und Canyon  Mit 26" gibt es auch noch was brauchbares von Transalp



Ja das bulls hatte ich auch im Auge aber gefällt mir optisch nicht so. Aber danke für deine Hilfe.

Hab mich jetzt auch festgelegt entweder das alte Cube nochmal oder mal was neues mit dem Radon nur da werd ich noch nen paar Nächte drüber schlafen müssen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2014)

Das taransalp ist ist nicht so gut ausgestattet, wie die anderen aber die "nicht sichtbaren teile" wie der Steuersatz sind gut! Der Rahmen fährt sich gut (aus Erfahrung)
Das Canyon ist besser ausgestattet, der Steuersatz ist auch gut. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es ein 29 Zoll rad ist (transalp 26) und dadurch nicht so agil ist, aber Unebenheiten werden besser geschluckt. die besseren Komponenten finanzieren sich durch Einsparungen (direktvertrieb und Produktion in Asien, Transalp in Deutschland)
Bullls.... ich versuche es rational. Steuersatz erst gar nicht angegeben, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind aus Eigenproduktion und die Felgen sind mir gänzlich unbekannt. Eine Komponente die einiges aushalten muss. Es ist übrigens ein 650b /27,5Zoll. Von Bullsrahmen halte ich nicht vie. Habe bereits vier brechen sehen, die keiner großen Belastung ausgesetzt sind. 
Das Cube ist Teilemäßig "veraltet", aber recht gut. Die Bemme ist... vorhanden. Der Steuersatz Müll! es ist ein 26"
Das Radon (29Zoll) ist ähnlich gut ausgestattet, wie Cube und Canyon. Die Bremse ist besser als beim Cube, aber schlechter als beim Canyon. Der Steuersatz ist der gleiche wie beim Cube.

Insgesamt würde ich zwischen Radon und Canyon tendieren (Frage ob 29 oder 26"). Wobei das Transalp auch in frage käme, da ich aus persönlichen Erfahrungen weiß, wie gut der Support des Herstellers ist und der Rahmen grundsolide gebaut wird.


----------



## Lude969 (20. April 2014)

Wow danke für die Ausführliche Bewertung is echt nicht einfach. Umso mehr ich mich umschaue und in Foren versuch zu informieren desto schwieriger wird es wieder. Mir schwebt eigentlich das Radon am meisten im Kopf rum aber dann denk ich super da biste bei 1100€ mit Versand aufbau und Pedalen da kannste auch direkt nen Bike ums Eck kaufen für 1100€ wie z.B. Cube LTD Race One 29 Cube LTD Race One 29 (2014) Mountainbike Hardtail 15 Zoll 17 Zoll 19 Zoll 21 Zoll 23 Zoll black oder das LTD RACE 29 CUBE LTD Race 29 blackline die werden als in Foren empfohlen. Cubes gefallen mir optisch sehr und mit meinem alten war ich ja auch super zufrieden. Bei dem Race One is ja komplett XT verbaut nur versteh ich nicht warum das normale Race genauso viel kostet wobei es ja schlechtere Komponenten verbaut hat. Nichtraucher du hast Ahnung sag mir welches der 3 solls werden? Damit ich endlich weiß ob ich bestelle oder Dienstag zum Radladen ums Eck fahr und dort zuschlage


----------



## Herkuless (20. April 2014)

Hallo
Kann man eigentlich ein SM-BB50 innenlager von der Tretkurbel tauschen gegen ein SM-BB70 da meine Lager nicht mehr lange machen. Würde es da spürbare Unterschiede geben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. April 2014)

Neben Kurbel und Umwerfer die (bei dem Race) eine Gruppe drunter sind, sehe ich nur einen teureren Sattel beim Race. Das Race One ist kein reines 29" sondern ein Mix aus 27,5 und 29. Was mich wundert, ist dass Cube das Race One 29 nicht listet. Ich glaube, dass das ein Rad ist, das du nur über einige wenige Online-Händler bekommst.
Das Radon steht gegen das Race one etwas schwächer da (die Kurbel ist nicht so leicht wie die XT), ist aber auch günstiger. Ich würde das Radon nehmen. Pedale brauchst du bei beiden und Versand kostet nur 20€.



Herkuless schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann man eigentlich ein SM-BB50 innenlager von der Tretkurbel tauschen gegen ein SM-BB70 da meine Lager nicht mehr lange machen. Würde es da spürbare Unterschiede geben.


 
Ja kannst du. Unterschiede vllt im Gewicht (10g vllt)


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (20. April 2014)

Ich würd Defintiv eher ein Cube nehmen


----------



## Lude969 (20. April 2014)

Vielen dank Nichtraucher91. Das bei dem Cube Race One keine Pedale dabei sind hab ich nichtmal gesehen. Ich lass es jetzt bleiben und bestell mir das Radon Race hab mich auch für die SRAM Variante entschieden weil mir einfach die Farbe so gut gefällt  . Irgendwelche Pedale zu empfehlen? Welgo wird des öfteren empfohlen?!? 

Edit: Warum Jayceon Taylor?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. April 2014)

Plattform oder Klimasystem (wenn welches?)? 
Welcher Preisbereich?
eine Farbe? 




Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ich würd Defintiv eher ein Cube nehmen



Erörterungen waren nie dein Ding, oder?


----------



## Herkuless (20. April 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ja kannst du. Unterschiede vllt im Gewicht (10g vllt)


Ah Danke, hät ja sein können das da auch bessere Lager drin sind und das denn ein bischen länger hält


----------



## Lude969 (20. April 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Plattform oder Klimasystem (wenn welches?)?
> Welcher Preisbereich?
> eine Farbe?


 
Ganz einfache Plattform und von der Farbe her denk schwarz passt am besten zum grünen bike  hast du eigentlich Erfahrung mit SRAM? Das Radon Race gibts ja noch mit Shimano nur halt nicht in Grün aber in nem schönen Matt Schwarz  Preislich 50€


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. April 2014)

NC-17 STD Zero Pro Plattformpedale gnstig online kaufen - bike-components
günstig, groß, "leicht" (geht leichter zum vierfachen Preis)

Das ist sicherlich eine Glaubens und Gefühlsfrage. wenn man jahrelang nur die Japaner fährt und dann auf einmal die Ami's an den Fingern hat, ist das ein spürbarer Unterschied. 
Ich selbst hab 6 Räder (2 single, 4 Schalter) wovon 3 einen SRAM besitzen und eins eine "Torpedo-3-Gangnabe". Ich bin früher enttäuscht SLX/XT gefahren, aber seit dem (2010) soll es sich in Sachen Schaltqualität gebessert haben.
Ansonsten sind es die gleichen Ausstattungsebenen.


----------



## Lude969 (20. April 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> NC-17 STD Zero Pro Plattformpedale gnstig online kaufen - bike-components
> günstig, groß, "leicht" (geht leichter zum vierfachen Preis)
> 
> Das ist sicherlich eine Glaubens und Gefühlsfrage. wenn man jahrelang nur die Japaner fährt und dann auf einmal die Ami's an den Fingern hat, ist das ein spürbarer Unterschied.
> ...



Danke super preis da kann man nichts falsch machen  Nachdem ich am alten Cube Shimano´s hatte werd ich dann ma SRAM testen bin ma gespannt. Dank dir nochmal für die Hilfe Nichtraucher91  Pc zusammenstellen war damals irgendwie einfacher


----------



## Buxtehuu (21. April 2014)

Kein Wunder, beim Bike kommt es ja auch sehr auf die Geometrie und so an 
Falls ich mir ein neues Bike holen sollte, dann schau ich erstmal bei trek "vorbei".
Mein Vater hatte mal ein Fuel Ex, kleinstes Modell, scheiß Ausstattung aber trotzdem ein wahnsinns Bike. 
Schade das er es sich hat klauen lassen.
Mit Cube bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden und würde eher von abraten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. April 2014)

Wo wir es vor kurzem noch von heißen Bremsscheiben hatten.
Habs heut mal laufen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



Ne, in Wirklichkeit hatte ich nur spontan Zugriff auf ne Wärmebildkamera und hab ne kleine Runde im Hof gedreht. 
Die Scheibe war nicht wirklich heiß. Konnte man noch gut anfassen.  
Sieht aber mMn echt cool aus und das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. April 2014)

Ein Super Bild - auch als Avatar - wie hast du das Foto gemacht (hab´s im Thread vorher nicht verfolgt)? - Greetz -


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. April 2014)

Thx.
Was meinst du wie ich es gemacht hab?
Ein Bekannter meines Dads war zu Besuch und der hatte zufällig so ne Kamera dabei. Musst ich natürlich gleich mal ausprobieren. 
Also kurz die Bremse angewärmt und ein Foto von gemacht. 
(Gab btw nix zu verfolgen, ist spontan entstanden.  )


Anderes Thema:
Wo bekommt man am besten Dichtungen und Öl für Fox Gabeln?
Wollte meine mal zerlegen. Und wenn sie schon offen ist kann ich auch gleich den Service selbst  machen.
Muss es das original Öl sein und dieses Fox Float Fluid für den Schaumgummiring (das ist ja auch nicht gerade billig) oder gibts da günstige Alternativen?
Gabel ist BTW ne Fox 32 ALPS RL mit 100mm. Google spuckt zu dem Teil nicht so viel aus.


----------



## böhser onkel (25. April 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach nem MTB.
> 
> ...





Wollte von Focus das Black Hill nehmen.  Ist das gut?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. April 2014)

@ john - hast meine Frage beantwortet - Danke - Greetz - (echt irres Photo)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. April 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Wollte von Focus das Black Hill nehmen.  Ist das gut?


 
Nein und in dem Preisbereich wirst du für ein Neurad auf deine Frage auch nie ein ja bekommen.
Soll ich dir auflisten was alles Mist ist?


----------



## böhser onkel (25. April 2014)

Eher was gut ist.


Was gibts denn gutes für 600/ 800?


----------



## Herkuless (25. April 2014)

Hallo 
Ich brauche neue Bremsbeläge für meine Scheibenbremsen, doch da wo ich bestellen wollte gibt es die nicht die ich brauche. Es gibt aber die G01S und die A01S ich bräuchte aber B01S gemäß shimano sind die nicht austauschbar. Sehen aber gleich aus, weiß einer von euch ob das passt hab die Bremse M 465


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. April 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Eher was gut ist.
> 
> Was gibts denn gutes für 600/ 800?




Ich richte mich nach den listen
Focus - Bikes | 2013: Black Hills |
Focus Black Hills preiswert kaufen - Fahrrad-XXL

Die Reifen sind nicht schlecht, wenn man viel Straße und etwas Feldwege fährt...
den Rest würde ich im Gelände nicht fahren. die Gabel verdient den Zusatz Feder nicht, die Angabe "Schaltung: 3x9-fach Kettenschaltung, Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore" lässt böses erahnen. Deore ist sowas wie der Intel Pentium. dadrüber ist noch der i3 (SLX), der i5 (XT) und der i7 (XTR). die Kurbel (Shimano FC-M391 44/32/22) und die Schalthebel (Acera) kommt dem Atom gleich. Von der Kassette (wahrscheinlich nur HG20) will ich nicht sprechen... Die Bremse ist zwar schon Hydra, aber viel erwarte ich von der nicht
Grundsätzlich kann man damit fahren, auch im Wald, aber tun würde ich es nicht...




Herkuless schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich brauche neue Bremsbeläge für meine Scheibenbremsen, doch da wo ich bestellen wollte gibt es die nicht die ich brauche. Es gibt aber die G01S und die A01S ich bräuchte aber B01S gemäß shimano sind die nicht austauschbar. Sehen aber gleich aus, weiß einer von euch ob das passt hab die Bremse M 465



3s Arbeit für die B01s...
Shimano B01S Bremsbeläge Bremsbelag Beläge BR-M 445 446 575 486 525 Disc Deore | eBay

Die A01s bassen optisch nicht
die G01s sehen gleich aus, haben aber anderes Belegmaterial.


----------



## Lude969 (25. April 2014)

Dein vergleich göttlich


----------



## böhser onkel (25. April 2014)

Warum?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. April 2014)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Dein vergleich göttlich



irgendwie muss ich es doch verdeutlichen




böhser onkel schrieb:


> Warum?




worauf bezieht sich dein warum?


----------



## böhser onkel (26. April 2014)

Warum ich kein Focus nehmen sollte


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind nicht schlecht, wenn man viel Straße und etwas Feldwege fährt...
> den erst würde ich im Gelände nicht fahren. die Gabel verdient den Zusatz Feder nicht, die Angabe "Schaltung: 3x9-fach Kettenschaltung, Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore" lässt böses erahnen. Deore ist sowas wie der Intel Pentium. dadrüber ist noch der i3 (SLX), der i5 (XT) und der i7 (XTR). die Kurbel (Shimano FC-M391 44/32/22) und die Schalthebel (Acera) kommt dem Atom gleich. Von der Kassette (wahrscheinlich nur HG20) will ich nicht sprechen...





Lude969 schrieb:


> Dein vergleich göttlich



Wirklich gut der Vergleich.
Ich bin mit ner 2004er XT-Gruppe unterwegs. Wobei die Naben 2011 gegen neue (XT 36er) getauscht wurden. Schalt-/Bremshebel, Bremsen, Kurbelgarnitur und Schaltwerk sind noch von 2004 und tun ihren Job ohne Probleme. Als Reifen bevorzuge ich entweder Ritchey Megabite Z-Max oder Schwalbe Nooby Nick.

Am besten baut man sich sein Fahrrad aus Einzelteilen zusammen (oder läßt es tun) - so sind indivuduelle Konfigurationen möglich und man vermeidet Schrottteile am Rad.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. April 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Warum ich kein Focus nehmen sollte


 
Es ging nur um das Focus. Die Komponenten sind Müll. Alles Billigteile und der Rahmen ist sicher auch nicht die hohe Ingenieurskunst. Wenn du dort Shimano XT/Sram x.0 Teile verbaust, wirst du von Kennern ausgelacht. Du kaufst doch auch kein PC mit einem LC-Power NT und Via-Prozessor wenn du crysis spielen willst.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

So sieht´s aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw. tat es bis Herbst 2012. Da ist nach 8 Jahren (und guten 60tkm) das Sattelrohr direkt oberhalb der beiden Oberrohren gebrochen - seitdem fahre ich wieder Diamantrahmen. Habe es aber auch oft "gequält" und bin mit 95-115kg auch nicht grade ein Leichtgewicht. Hat 2004 immerhin 2k€ gekostet - heute gibt´s sowas für ca. 1200


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Naja, die Rahmenkonstruktion war aber wohl trotzdem eher ein Versuch ...  Dass das Sattelrohr da etwas sehr stark belastet wird, ist klar. Das müsste man schon aus sehr dickem Material bauen, damit es gut hält. 

Trotzdem, die Ausstattung war für die damalige Zeit echt gut


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

Bow-Rahmen hat der Hersteller schon früh gebaut. Ich glaube ich habe schon 1995 welche gesehen. 1998 habe ich mir mein erstes Bow gekauft: war noch eins aus CroMoly. Die Dinger fahren sich gut, da der Hinterbau vertikal etwas dämpft und horizontal verdammt steif ist. Ich habe das Bike aus dem Bild 2004 regelmäßig in 50-55min vom Marinestützpunkt Eckernförde bis nach Kiel zum Bahnhof "getreten". Es ging ab wie die sprichwörtliche Drecksau - und sah auch oft so aus 

Die Schalt-/Bremshebel, Bremsen, Lenker, Hörnchen, Vorbau und das Schaltwerk fahre ich heute noch. Qualität eben (XT).

Die bauen auch heute noch Bow-Bikes.

Die Wandstärke vom Sattelrohr lag bei etwas über 2mm - also nicht ganz so dünn. Wobei ich sicher auch ein Extremfall war, was die Belastung angeht (193 groß und bis 115kg).


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Hui, gute Zeit für die Strecke   In der Gegend kenne ich mich grob aus  

Das mit der Qualität ...  
Shimano hat ein ganz einfaches Konzept:  sie entwickeln jedes Jahr eine noch bessere Version als alles was sie bisher hatten, und nennen sie XTR.  Alle anderen Baugruppen rutschen dann eins auf.  
Es gibt einige Ausnahmen, aber im Groben arbeiten die so. 

Ich habe selber lange eine 2004er XT-Gruppe gefahren, die waren gut.  

Mittlerweile sind aber auch die kleinen Gruppen relativ vernünftig, eben weil sie bis vor kurzem noch in der Mittelklasse waren. 


Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass sich der Rahmen gut verhält,  deine Beschreibung passt auch genau dazu, was ich mir vorgestellt hätte.  Bis auf das Problem, dass das Sattelrohr natürlich sehr wenig gestützt wird. 
Aber nach mehreren Jahren werden die das bestimmt gut hinbekommen haben, sonst würden sie es nicht mehr machen 

Du bist vermutlich wirklich der Alptraum jedes Rahmens   Groß und schwer, und wenn du lange bei der Marine warst, vermutlich auch relativ sportlich.  

Warst du Eckernförde stationiert?


----------



## böhser onkel (26. April 2014)

Wie kommst du auf Eckernförde?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. April 2014)

naja , heute mitm Dirtbike gefahren , über Table drüber und da auf den spitzen Stein mit dem Hinterrad , Reifen geplatzt und Schaltung in die Felge.... Und wieder 50,- weg....


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Eckernförde?


 
Nun, wenn du vom Kieler Bahnhof nach Eckernförde musstest ...     Und so viele Stützpunkte gibts ja auch nicht   In der Gegend kenneich Eckernförde und Kiel, und zu der Zeit noch in Olpenitz.  
Da bin ich letztens mal durchgefahren, mit nem Zivilschiff ist das Ding verdammt riesig.  Ich habe den Zivilhafen darin beinahe nicht übersehen  


@SpotlightXFX:
Warum hat dein Dirtbike überhaupt ein Schaltwerk?   Und wie kann das bei nem Reifenplatzer in die Felge kommen?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn du vom Kieler Bahnhof nach Eckernförde musstest ...     Und so viele Stützpunkte gibts ja auch nicht   In der Gegend kenneich Eckernförde und Kiel, und zu der Zeit noch in Olpenitz.
> Da bin ich letztens mal durchgefahren, mit nem Zivilschiff ist das Ding verdammt riesig.  Ich habe den Zivilhafen darin beinahe nicht übersehen
> 
> 
> ...


Selfmade Dirtbike^^

Ich fahren , über Table drüber ( zu lahm ) dann da ein Stein rausgeschauen der Spitz war und beim Aufkommen ist der Heckreifen auf die schöne Kante drauf -> Reifen peng , durch aufprall auf Felge Schaltwerk schön schwung bekommen & in die Felge rein -> nen Achter drinne sowie Speichen verbogen , Schlauch durch und Schaltwerk abgekracht.^^


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Selfmade Dirtbike^^
> 
> Ich fahren , über Table drüber ( zu lahm ) dann da ein Stein rausgeschauen der Spitz war und beim Aufkommen ist der Heckreifen auf die schöne Kante drauf -> Reifen peng , durch aufprall auf Felge Schaltwerk schön schwung bekommen & in die Felge rein -> nen Achter drinne sowie Speichen verbogen , Schlauch durch und Schaltwerk abgekracht.^^


 
Hm, unschönes Erlebnis, das stimmt.   Aber es geht schlimmer.

Ich habe eine gewisse Angst vor Sprüngen ...     Ich habe mal auf nem CrossCountry angefangen, und da hats mir mal in ner kleinen Landung die Vorderachse durchgehauen     Ganz fiese Sache,  obwohl ich tatsächlich nicht gestürzt bin.  Das Vorderrad hat sich so zwischen Rahmen und Gabel verkeilt, dass es gehalten hat.  Aber trotzdem ... 
Und ich bin mal im Double über einen kleineren Abgrund (1,5m tief oder so, aber relativ lang)  mit dem Hinterreifen vor der Landung hängen geblieben.  Die Erinnerung ist schwer zu beseitigen.    War einfach doof, du merkst im Flug nur: *******, das wird nix, und dein erster Gedanke ist: Wenn das Vorderrad vor der Landung hängen bleibt, wirds richtig hässlich. Also reißt du vorne hoch, und setzt Tretlager und Hinterrad mit voller Fluggeschwindigkeit dagegen.  
Der alte Panzer von Canyon hats ohne Kratzer überstanden, aber der Dämpfer ist so hart und laut durchgeschlagen, dass ein Kumpel hinter mir dachte, der Hinterbau müsse weggebrochen sein  

Naja, im Moment fahre ich leider eh nicht mehr    Höchstens einmal im Jahr in Winterberg,  und dort dann mit einem Leihrad (was aber nicht schlimm ist, da die verdammt gute Sachen im Verleih haben).


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hui, gute Zeit für die Strecke   In der Gegend kenne ich mich grob aus


Ja einige Kameraden waren sehr erstaunt, als sie mich in Kiel am Bahnhof wieder gesehen hatten. (Waren gleichzeitig in der Kaserne los - sie zu Fuß zum Zug und ich halt per Bike) Habe aber auch schon früh ein 48er Kettenblatt auf die Kurbel und ein 11er Ritzel auf die Nabe gebaut - so kam ich auf "entspannte" 44-48 km/h "Reisegeschwindigkeit" auf solchen Strecken.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass sich der Rahmen gut verhält,  deine Beschreibung passt auch genau dazu, was ich mir vorgestellt hätte.  Bis auf das Problem, dass das Sattelrohr natürlich sehr wenig gestützt wird.
> Aber nach mehreren Jahren werden die das bestimmt gut hinbekommen haben, sonst würden sie es nicht mehr machen


Eben. Die bauen seit 1995/1996 Bow-Rahmen und wissen denke ich was sie tun. Fahren tun die sich richtig klasse. Und im Gelände kann man auch mal vom Sattel rutschen, ohne gleich Angst um zukünftiges Kindergeld zu haben - oder die Sattelnase auf die Schulterund zu Fuß mit zwei freien Händen durch die Tragepassage.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du bist vermutlich wirklich der Alptraum jedes Rahmens   Groß und schwer, und wenn du lange bei der Marine warst, vermutlich auch relativ sportlich.


Jepp. 193cm groß, bis 115kg schwer und bei 5min 400Watt auf´m Ergometer blieb der Puls unter 155 - hatte nie Probleme, mein Belastungs-EKG zu machen 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warst du Eckernförde stationiert?


Ja. Bis auf die 3 Monate an der MUS war ich nur in Eck. Gibt schöne Strecken dort.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2014)

Freitag ist mir doch tatsächlich das hintere Schaltseil gerissen. Von allen Teilen so ungefähr das Einzige wo ich das nie erwarten würde. Zum Glück kurz vorm Ziel. Quasi Singlespeeder im Bergischen macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Freitag ist mir doch tatsächlich das hintere Schaltseil gerissen. Von allen Teilen so ungefähr das Einzige wo ich das nie erwarten würde.



Oja. Das wäre bei mir extremst übel, weil ich dann im leichtesten Gang unterwegs wäre (Reverse Schaltwerk). Aber immer noch besser als dann zu schieben - wenn auch nicht viel schneller.


----------



## Lude969 (2. Mai 2014)

Hab mir heute mal die NC-17 Plattform Fahrrad Pedal STD II Pro schwarz bestellt. Kosten zwar 10€ mehr wie die einfachen aber bei den einfachen da haben mir die Pins nicht richtig gefallen  DAs Radon is auch bestellt und auf dem Weg zur Partnerwerkstatt von denen bin ma gespannt wann alles ankommt un freu mich riesig


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. Mai 2014)

Die wären mir zu klobig - fahre Shimano 540er SPD´s. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2014)

Mal so ne Frage am Rande:
Ist eine Suntour "XCT MLO" (an einem Conway MC529) schon in der "auch nach 3-4 Jahren zumindest kein Nachteil gegenüber einer Starrgabel"-Klasse?

(ich bin weiterhin und zunehmend dringender auf der Suche nach einem Rad, dass mir dicke Reifen, große Räder und arbeitstauglichen Spritzschutz bietet und heute sehr überrascht darüber gestolpert, dass scheinbar doch ein einziger Hersteller das fertig baut. Die Komponenten sind zwar nicht so prall, aber Alternativen lagen bislang 300 bis 600 € darüber und waren z.T. auch nur ein Bisschen besser)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. Mai 2014)

Mit Gabeln von dem Hersteller haben in meinem Umfeld bisher knapp 10 Leute mittelmäßige Erfahrungen gemacht:
- federt erst spät, schlägt dafür nicht durch oder federt gut und schlägt schnell durch (je nach Härte/Fahrergewicht)
- Tauchrohre altern schnell
- Lager und Buchsen schlagen schnell aus (speziell wenn man viel mit der vorderen Bremse bremst)
Es kommt darauf an, was du damit machen willst:
- für täglich ein paar km in die Firma ist´s ok (so grade - hängt auch von deinem Gewicht und der Fahrweise ab)
- für regelmäßig auch ins Gelände ist´s unterdimensioniert (auch bei den restlichen Teilen).
Was die Teile angeht: eine Seite vorher wurde ein guter Vergleich von Teilen mit PC-Teilen gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2014)

Fahrweise: Kampfradler. Gewicht: Gut 80 kg
Für regelmäßige Gelände habe ich eh nicht die Zeit, geschweige denn das Geld für ein passendes Rad. Federung als solche brauche ich auch nicht (In sofern darf das Ding so spät federn, wie es will - Starrgabeln gemäß meiner Wünsche bekomme ich allenfalls einzeln  Zwischenfrage an der Stelle: Wenn die Gabel weit genug einstellbar ist - würde es dann Sinn machen, sie extrem hart zu fahren, anstatt den Lock-Out zu nutzen? Habe da mal was von Schlagempfindlichkeit in Kombination mit Lock-Out gelesen). Mir gehts also eher um den Weg zur Arbeit, aber auf dem habe ich auch schon zweimal eine (Hinterrad-)Achse zerlegt. Deswegen die Frage:

Was heißt "altert schnell"?

Ich plane zwar bei den anderen Komponenten ein, dass ich nach ein paar Jahren einen neuen Kurbelsatz brauche (erstaunlich, dass bei der Kasette höhere Qualität verbaut wird) und bei den Naben bin auch misstrauisch. Aber: Das sind eh Verschleißteile und wenn ich mehrere 100 € beim Kauf einspare, hab ich den Austausch schon wieder raus. Gabeln dagegen sind für mich Teile, die ein Radleben lang halten sollten.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

In den mir bekannten Fällen heißt "altert schnell", dass die Tauchrohre rosten (Oberfläche nicht gut genug) und die Lager und Buchsen Spiel bekommen. Dann verkantet sich die Gabel beim Bremsen mit der vorderen Bremse und kann da nicht federn bzw. würde bei Schlägen/Stößen in dem Moment ihre Lager noch weiter weiten.

Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man grade bei Naben nicht sparen. Fahre meine XT 36 Loch jetzt 2,5 Jahre (6tkm). Die haben noch ihre ersten Kugeln, Dichtungen usw. und laufen absolut ruhig und leicht. Bin auch ein "Kampfradler": Reisetempo liegt bei 38-40 (26"), ich gehe weder aus dem Sattel noch entlaste ich den Lenker, wenn ich mit Tempo über Gullideckel, Schienen oder abgesenkte Bordsteinkanten fliege. Die Mavic 717er haben das bisher auch ohne Probleme überlebt.

Bei den Komponenten sind meiner Meinung nach Tretlager, Kurbelstern (Zahnkränze kann man ja leicht wechseln), Naben und Felgen am wichtigsten. Da sollte nicht gespart werden. Bremsen, Schalthebel, Schaltung usw. kann man leicht mal wechseln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

Kränze kann man bei den billigen meist gar nicht einzeln wechseln, beim Rest gebe ich dir recht - und verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, warum die Hersteller so oft an den Naben sparen. Die Preisunterschiede sind da eigentlich lächerlich.
Aber: Genau wegen der eigentlich relativ niedrigen Kosten tut Verschleiß da auch nicht so weh, wenn man den Austausch bereits beim Kauf einspart.
Gabeln liegen da schon ein Bisschen anders... Die kosten in gut soviel, wie die gesamten Verschleißteile des Antriebs in billig und Spiel in Lager&Buchsen ist genauso *******, wie ein rostempfindliches Bauteil in Kiel.
Menno. Ich will Starrgabeln zurück haben 

Ist der Lagerverschleiß im (jungen) Alter so, dass sie "nur" nicht mehr sauber federn oder ist es so schlimm, dass man spürbares Spiel hat?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich habe welche nach 2 Jahren gesehen, da konnte man durch bremsen den Radstand um 4cm verkürzen. Wobei das halt vor 6 Jahren war. Da die Marke noch am Markt präsent ist, wird sich da wohl was getan haben. Erste Wahl für Kampfradler ist´s aber nicht.

Was die Kosten der Naben angeht: Wenn man gleich das ganze Laufrad wechselt ist´s preislich kein großer Akt. Aber geh mal in Laden und sag, dass du nur die Naben wechseln und die Felgen behalten willst - da bekommen die direkt €€-Zeichen in den Augen. Ich spanne und zentriere meine Räder seit 1994 selber - eingespeicht habe ich noch keins. Wäre halt ärgerlich, wenn man "dank" der Naben dann einen Satz gute Felgen (die ja dank Scheibenbremsen kaum verschleißen) entsorgen müsste, weil´s im Endeffekt billiger ist als umspeichen.

Ich habe bisher nur Kurbeln mit wechselbaren Kränzen gehabt - alles darunter hält bei mir eh nicht lange. Wobei ich eine 1998er LX-Kurbel nach einem Jahr zum "eiern" gebracht hatte - großes Zahnrad lief 1cm hin und her, weil der Stern verbogen/verzogen war. Seitdem fahre (und kaufe) ich nur noch ab XT aufwärts - hält deutlich länger das Zeug.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Mai 2014)

Die billigen (ham die überhaupt teure/gute) Suntour Gabeln kann ich auch nicht empfehlen.

Hab noch keine gesehen, die lange überlebt hat.
Davon abgesehen, dass die ab Werk schon schlecht Dämpfen/Federn verschleißen sie total schnell. Wie bereits gesagt rosten die Standrohre und Spiel bekommt man ebenfalls ruck zuck.

Würd mich wundern, wenn sich da groß was getan hätte in den letzten Jahren.
Ein Rad mit Federgabel lässt sich einfach viel viel besser verkaufen als eines mit Starrgabel. Und sei die Federgabel ein noch so billiger dreck.
Die meisten Leute haben davon halt keinen Plan. Ist wie mit PC Hardware. Egal wie sche*ße die Graka ist, hat sie viel Vram und DX11 Support lässt sie sich besser verkaufen als eine eigentlich schnellere mit weniger Vram.
Der bedarf für billige "100mm Federgabeln" ist also Vorhanden. Dürfte für eine Firma, die diesen Markt bedient also nicht unmöglich sein zu überleben, auch wenn die Produkte verglichen mit der (deutlich teureren) Konkurrenz schlecht sind.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

^^  Sehr schön formuliert.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2014)

@ruyven: Bau dir doch einfach selber eine Starrgabel ein: ROSE MTB-Gabel Big Fork 26" günstig kaufen im Online Bike Shop www.roseversand.de


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

^^ Das ist ne gute Idee. Nur hat er sich ein 29er rausgesucht - geht da aber auch sehr leicht. Nur an die sich ändernde Geometrie denken. Wobei ich ein 26er bevorzugen würde - selbst bei meinen 193cm an Höhe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die kosten in gut soviel, wie die gesamten  Verschleißteile des Antriebs in billig und Spiel in Lager&Buchsen  ist genauso *******, wie ein rostempfindliches Bauteil in Kiel.


Aus dem Text entnehme ich, dass du in Kiel unterwegs bist? Falls ja die Fahrradhilfegruppe in der Hansastraße macht regelmäßig einen Flohmarkt. Da gibt´s gute Gebrauchträder für kleines Geld (wenn man früh genug da ist).
Ansonsten gibt´s in der Olshausenstraße hinter der Tanke (zwischen Knooper Weg und Holtenauer) in einem Hinterhof einen guten Laden, der auch Gebrauchte hat. Oder aber im Knooper Weg/Ecke Gutenbergstraße direkt neben Joey´s Pizza - der Laden ist auch gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

Hinter der Shell Ecke Olshausen/Knooper versteckt sich Sprint. Das ist nach meiner Erfahrung alles andere, als ein guter Laden. Abgesehen von den großzügigen Preisen wollten die mir z.B. auf meine Anfrage nach "Robust, fahre viel in hohen Übersetzungen mit Kraft statt Drehzahl" eine nuVinci andrehen... (deren offizielle Freigabe selbst für konstant drehende E-Motoren gerade mal 2/3tel von dem ist, was ich über 5 Minuten aufm Ergometer als Durchschnittsleistung schaffe...) Komponenten unter falschem genannten Namen haben sie mir auch schon verkauft (Alivio abgesprochen, Tourney am Rad vorgefunden... Zugegebenermaßen musste man für die alte Mühle überhaupt erstmal was passendes finden und sie haben richtig abgerechnet - aber sowas kommuniziert man doch dann auch bitte.?!) Auch sonst habe ich schlechtes über den Laden gehört.

Hansastraße könnte ich aber in der Tat nochmal vorbeischauen. Bislang waren die mir nur als Werkstatt im Hinterkopf, aber vielleicht findet sich da was billiges, womit ich zumidnest meine Bedenkzeit deutlich strecken kann.


Das Grundproblem bleibt jedenfalls: Ne robuste 29" Gabel für Reifen ab 55 mm Breite, an die man auch Schutzbleche bekommt gibt es bei quasi gar keinem Fertigrad. Federgabeln werden quasi nur in den Kategorien "billig" und "fürs Gelände - was willst du mit einem Schutzblech, dass mehr als dein Gesicht schützt?" hergestellt und Starrgabeln habe ich bislang überhaupt nur von Surly (Kompletträder gibts in D nicht, 500 € Rahmenkit führt zu 1100-1400 € Eigenbau zzgl. Werkzeug) und MAXX (1100-1400 € fürs einfache Komplett-Trekkingrad) gesehen.
26" will ich aber nicht nochmal, dann riskiere ich eher billig-29". Ich fahre halt von A nach B, d.h. geradeaus. Da machen große Räder Sinn und Wendigkeit ist Nebensache. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich größenbedingt einen langen Radstand = angenehmes Bremsverhalten zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hinter der Shell Ecke Olshausen/Knooper versteckt sich Sprint. Das ist nach meiner Erfahrung alles andere, als ein guter Laden.


Ah. Interessant. Ich wurde dort vollkommen anders behandelt und auch gut beraten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hansastraße könnte ich aber in der Tat nochmal vorbeischauen. Bislang waren die mir nur als Werkstatt im Hinterkopf, aber vielleicht findet sich da was billiges, womit ich zumidnest meine Bedenkzeit deutlich strecken kann.


Ist ja auch eher so ne Art Selbsthilfegruppe für Bastler. Aber hin und wieder machen die einen Flohmarkt. Hab da 2013 für nen Fuffi ein MTB (aus 1999) mit komplett LX für nen Kollegen "gefunden". Ist aber natürlich auch Glückssache.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem bleibt jedenfalls: Ne robuste 29" Gabel für Reifen ab 55 mm Breite, an die man auch Schutzbleche bekommt gibt es bei quasi gar keinem Fertigrad. Federgabeln werden quasi nur in den Kategorien "billig" und "fürs Gelände - was willst du mit einem Schutzblech, dass mehr als dein Gesicht schützt?" hergestellt und Starrgabeln habe ich bislang überhaupt nur von Surly (Kompletträder gibts in D nicht, 500 € Rahmenkit führt zu 1100-1400 € Eigenbau zzgl. Werkzeug) und MAXX (1100-1400 € fürs einfache Komplett-Trekkingrad) gesehen.


Das ist das übliche Problem bei aussergewöhnlichen Wünschen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 26" will ich aber nicht nochmal, dann riskiere ich eher billig-29". Ich fahre halt von A nach B, d.h. geradeaus. Da machen große Räder Sinn und Wendigkeit ist Nebensache. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich größenbedingt einen langen Radstand = angenehmes Bremsverhalten zu schätzen weiß.


 Hmm. Meine 26" haben nahezu den gleichen Aussendurchmesser wie ein 28" Rennradreifen - eignet sich auch ganz gut zum schnell fahren (bis auf die Stollen halt). Klar 29" ist nochmal ne andere Nummer. Bin ich aber noch nie gefahren, weil ich eh auf sehr handliche/wendige Bikes stehe.

Brauchst du unbedingt die ganz breiten Reifen? Sonst wäre ein klassisches 28" Trekkingrad auch ganz gut. Gibt´s gerne mal günstig in Kleinanzeigen. Fährst du die Reifen mit dem maximal möglichen Druck oder eher deutlich weniger (als "Minidämpfung")? Letzteres verursacht durchs walken halt sehr schnell Risse in den Flanken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

Bei meinen Z-Max habe ich mit 2-3 bar das Profil runtergefahren (manchmal mags auch auf 1,8 gefallen sein, bevor ich nachgepumpt habe), ohne dass die Flanken auch nur Alterungsspuren zeigten. Also: Ja. Den Fahrkomfort weiß ich dabei auch zu schätzen. Als ich mal mit etwas über 3 bar auf dem Vorderrad probiert habe, hab ich mich am nächsten Tag so spektakulär auf die Fresse gelegt (weil das Rad über einen abgesenkten Bordstein gehüpft ist), dass ich erst 15 € für den Krankenwagen latzen musste, den mir einer gerufen hat, und dann auch noch zu Fuß zu meinem armen Fahrrad zurücklaufen 

Nach 28" Reifen/45er Breite habe ich mich aber auch schon umgeguckt, in der Hoffnung meine Suche deutlich abkürzen zu können. Aber ich sehe nichts, was mir auch nur Feldweg- geschweige denn Schnee-tauglich aussieht - und bislang hat mir auch niemand einen Tipp geben können.
Trekkingräder gibt es meiner Preisklasse z.T. sogar noch mit Starrgabel, da bekäme ich relativ gute Komponenten an anderer Stelle auch neu, weil kein Geld in Schnick-Schnack fließt. Aber die bauen die Dinger halt einfach zu schmal


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

Hmm. Dumme Sache mit dem Unfall. Ich fahre meine Reifen auf der Straße immer mit maximalen Druck und habe kein springendes Vorderrad - allerdings liegt mein Lenker auch gute 12cm tiefer als der Sattel. Bei den Reifen haben wir die gleiche Vorliebe. Ich mag den Z-Max auch sehr gern. 2-3 bar sind für moderne Reifen durchaus ok.

Mit nem 28er Trekkingrad bin ich an der Schweizer Grenze und später 45km von Stuttgart weg oft durch den Schnee gefahren. Hatte den Marathon Sport drauf (glaube 38er Breite) und selten Probleme. Der ist mit 8bar drin aber nicht mehr komfortabel. Habe nach dem Umstieg auf MTB dann gemerkt, dass richtig breite Reifen bei Schnee nur abseits der Straßen Sinn machen. Sonst ist´s besser, wenn man bis zum Asphalt "durchsackt".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn der Schnee noch weich ist, will ich gar nicht "sacken". Mit dem herrlich breiten Grenzbereich der Z-Max zu driften macht einfach nur Laune pur  (allein das ist ein guter Grund gegen andere Reifen  )
Kritischer wirds dann 1-2 Wochen später, wenn die Straßenkeherer zweimal teilweise geräumt haben und frischer Schnee auf altem, gefurchten Eis liegt... . Da kann ich ein Spurrillen-folgendes Dünnrad nicht gebrauchen. Zum Teil verlagere ich sogar meinen Schwerpunkt noch weiter nach hinten, als er ohnehin schon ist (Lenker auf Sattelhöhe - und der Sattel war bei dem alten Rahmen horizontal schon näher an der Hinterachse, als am Tretlager), so dass das Vorderrad ein Bisschen tänzeln und sich selbst nen Weg suchen kann.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

Ah. Jetzt ist´s klar. Dein Rad darf sich den Weg (in gewissen Grenzen) selber suchen - ich sage meinem direkt wo ich lang will. Hilft auch, dass ich viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad habe.

Bei deiner Fahrweise (und Vorliebe) wird´s aber richtig schwer, ein neues Bike zu finden. Die meisten Rahmen haben ja den Sattel ganz kurz hinterm Tretlager. Das läßt sich auch nur ändern, wenn man eine viel zu lange Gabel einbaut (was ja wieder genau das Gegenteil von ner Starrgabel ist). Schonmal an Selbstbau (Rahmen) gedacht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

Naja: Auf der Straße sage ich schon, wo es langgeht (deswegen will ich ja auch eine Gabel ohne Spiel), nur bei sehr rauhem Unterggrund behelfe ich mir andersweitig. Die Gewichtsverteilung ist auch eher ein (bei entsprechendem Untergrund positiver) Nebeneffekt meiner bevorzugten Sitzgeometrie. Wenn ich im Urlaub mal auf Leihrädern mit "viel zu niedrigem" Lenker unterwegs bin, fühle ich mich i.d.R. auch erstmal sehr unsicher, weil sie so nervös auf kleine Lenkbewegungen regieren. (und weil der Boden so nah am Gesicht und sowenig Lenker/Vorderrad zwischen beiden ist  )

Wenn ich einen Eigenaufbau wähle, dann würde ich übrigens zum Surly Ogre oder Karate Monkey greifen - bei denen sitzt der Sattel so weit hinten, dass sie für das Rad einen Bogen ins Sitzrohr machen mussten 
Aber erste Zusammenstellungsversuche damit lagen auch im Bereich 1100-1400 €


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja: Auf der Straße sage ich schon, wo es langgeht (deswegen will ich ja auch eine Gabel ohne Spiel), nur bei sehr rauhem Unterggrund behelfe ich mir andersweitig. Die Gewichtsverteilung ist auch eher ein (bei entsprechendem Untergrund positiver) Nebeneffekt meiner bevorzugten Sitzgeometrie.


Spiel hatte meine Skareb auch nicht und die jetzige Recoon ist auch sehr direkt trotz ihrer 100mm Federweg.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Eigenaufbau wähle, dann würde ich übrigens zum Surly Ogre oder Karate Monkey greifen - bei denen sitzt der Sattel so weit hinten, dass sie für das Rad einen Bogen ins Sitzrohr machen mussten  Aber erste Zusammenstellungsversuche damit lagen auch im Bereich 1100-1400 €


 Ist doch kein schlechter Preis für ein Rad, was man ein paar Jahre täglich streßfrei nutzen kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2014)

So,  der Alltags-Esel  ist nun wieder etwas besser in Schuss. 

Ich habe letztens festgestellt, dass mein Hinterreifen so ziemlich am Ende war,  und nachdem er dann nach einer Vollbremse durch die Karkasse war,  hatte ich neue Reifen bestellt.  Am Tag darauf war dann der Mantel durch, und der Schlauch hat natürlich nicht lange gehalten  
Da ich gerne mal was ganz anderes ausprobieren wollte, habe ich auch den Vorderreifen getauscht,  auch wenn es dem noch deutlich besser ging.

Nun steht das alte KTM Veneto komplett auf Slicks,  und hat auch direkt neue Bremsbeläge bekommen (die halten bei mir nur noch einige Wochen, seit ich täglich bergab fahre  ).
Ich muss sagen ...   Fährt sich sehr interessant.   Aber deutlich schwieriger ...   Ganz ohne Profilierung ist der Grenzbereich extrem knapp,  entweder volle Traktion oder garkeine.  Gerade bei meinen täglichen Vollbremsen an roten Ampeln wird das spannend.  
Aber es fährt sich angenehm leichtgängig.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Mai 2014)

ich fahre seit xy Tkm Slicks und habe nur bei Schnee/eis richtige Probleme. Bei Nässe versuche ich auf Holzbrücken nach Möglichkeit nicht mit 100% zu beschleunigen und Auf Kopfsteinpflaster kann ich schön driften 
Mein Kojak am HR ist mittlerweile schon "eckig". Ist also so viel Material, dass man da einige Millimeter runterfahren kann ohne auf dem Schlauch zu landen.


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Mai 2014)

Was haltet ihr von Giant Fahrrädern?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Giant Fahrrädern?


 Hängt von Modell und Ausstattung ab.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Mai 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Giant Fahrrädern?


 Kommt drauf an.  In den höheren Preisklassen finde ich Giant klasse,  besonders die Rahmen für DH, FR und Enduro sind sehr gut.   Sehr gut arbeitender Hinterbau,  extrem steif  und fahren sich echt geil.  

Die Ausstattungspartner sind in den letzten Jahren etwas seltsam geworden finde ich.   Bei den größeren Modellen geht das noch ganz gut,  unter 800€  ist da aber meist nicht mehr viel gutes bei. 

Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile keine komplette Marktübersicht mehr,  die Zeiten sind irgendwie vorbei  


Außerdem haben sie das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen Marken:   Unter 1000€  sind die verbauten Dämpfer allesamt Schrott.


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Mai 2014)

Würde so 600 € kosten


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Neu oder gebraucht? Welches Modell genau? Hast du einen Link?


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Mai 2014)

Neu


Modell weiß ich gerade nicht


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Neues Rad für 600€? Hoffentlich ein Hardtail ohne Federgabel? Da wäre die Chance noch am höchsten, dass anständige Teile verbaut sind. Btw. eine komplette Gruppe kostet schon fast so viel wie das Bike. Da fehlen dann noch:
- Rahmen
- Gabel
- Vorbau
- Lenker
- Griffe
- Speichen mit Nippeln
- Felgen mit Reifen
- Sattel mit Sattelstütze und Klemme
- Pedale
- Steuersatz
und weitere Kleinteile. Deore ist in meinen Augen eine gute Gruppe zum Einsteigen. Wenn man regelmäßig heftig im Gelände unterwegs sein will, sollte man schon auf XT wechseln.


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Mai 2014)

Es handelt sich um das Talon 3


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Hmm. Hat viele Teile von der Deore Gruppe. Bremsen, Reifen, Vorbau, etc. sagen mir leider nichts. Besonders die Gabel und die Kurbelgarnitur/Tretlager bereiten mir Kopfschmerzen. Wenn du nicht grade ein Fliegengewicht bist (<60 kg), solltest du damit nicht in schweres Gelände gehen - nicht der Sinn eines MTB´s.

Ich frag mal andersrum:
- Was, wo und wie viel fährst du?
- Wie lange soll das Ding halten?
- Wo liegt dein Gewicht (ca. reicht) und deine Größe?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Mai 2014)

Da würde ich eher von abraten. 

-die Federgabel ist kompletter Mist (leider in der Preisklasse immer so ...)
-die Tektro-Bremsen sind auch nicht das Wahre,  Tektro würde ich prinzipiell nicht kaufen

/ Wie üblich hat Giant aus finanziellen Gründen viele Teile, wie Sattelstützen, Lenker  und viel Kleinkram selbst gebaut.  Erfahrungsgemäß sind die aber in Ordnung. 

+ die Deore-Gruppe würde ich persönlich schon nehmen.   Wie ich hier schonmal beschrieben habe,  entwickelt Shimano meist ein neues Top-Modell,  und lässt alle anderen eins nach unten aufrutschen.   Die jetzige Deore sieht aus, wie noch vor kurzem die SLX oder XT,   und sollte ganz gut sein.  Natürlich nicht so toll wie die größeren,  aber alltagssolide. 

Ich persönliich fahre auch noch immer eine uralte Deore-Gruppe auf meinem Alltagsrad,  die macht noch erstaunlich viel mit.  


Also,  bei einem Budget-Rad würde ich die Deore nehmen und dafür lieber gucken, dass der Rest etwas besser ausfällt.   Ansonsten ist was besseres natürlich schöner.

Das Talon3  würde ich aber nicht nehmen wollen ... 


Wie siehts denn mit nem Gebrauchtrad aus?  

Canyon Grand Canyon AL, Modell 2012 NP999 - Bikemarkt - MTB-News.de

Das hier wäre schon was deutlich feineres  
- alle Anbauteile sind hochwertig,
- die Reba RL  ist ein eifnacher Luftdämpfer-Gabel,  die wäre für dich aber vermutlich gut genug  (und meilenweit von den Federgabeln von Suntour entfernt  ),
- die Elixir 1  Bremsen haben zwar leider nicht die Einstellmöglichkeiten der großen Varianten,  aber deren brachiale Bremskraft (danach glaubst du bei Tektro,  du würdest wieder Cantilever fahren)
- ebenfalls Deore-Gruppe,  aber wie gesagt, ich finde die mittlerweile gut genug. 
- Felgen, Reifen etc  sind alle deutlich besser
- selbst der Rahmen sieht nochmal deutlich besser aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal:
Was ist eigentlich bei der Auswahl von Steuersätzen zu beachten? (bzw. woran erkennt man einen schlechten, denn ich vermute mal, von 10 bis 200 € bieten nicht alle die gleiche Qualität)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Mai 2014)

Gute Frage. Fahre seit 2 Jahren einen für 30€ und habe keine Probleme. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen:
- Gute Dichtung an beiden Enden
- Hochwertige Kugeln/Walzen (letzteres ist soweit ich weiß besser)
- Wenig Spiel

Willst du jetzt doch selber bauen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2014)

Naja:
Ich habe weiterhin die Auswahl zwischen dem Conway mit fragwürdiger Suntour XLC-MLO (zu der ich noch keine weitere Meinung finden konnte) nebst nicht fragwürdigen sondern einfach nur schlechten Antrieb (Verschleißteil, tollerabel) und Naben (Austausch teuer, kaum tollerabel) auf der einen Seite - und einem Eigenbau auf der anderen. Letzterer läuft aber auf "feilschen um jeden Penny" hinaus, da mein Wunschpreis schon mit Rahmen+Laufrädern erreicht ist und mein eigentliches Limit spätestens mit der Schaltung überschitten wird. Daher lote ich derzeit so ziemlich jedes Kleinteil aus.

Aber zu sehr vielen Teilen findet man eben noch weniger Informationen, als z.B. zu Gabeln - und Steuersätze gehören dazu. Ich kann mir zwar auch grob denken, wie man einen guten baut, aber ich weiß nicht, wer das macht.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Mai 2014)

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich einen um 30-50€ von einem bekannten Hersteller nehmen. Die Jungs aus der Hansastraße helfen dahingehend sicher auch gerne. Bei Eigenbau könntest du ja auch hier und da auf gebrauchte Teile zurückgreifen. In der Bucht gibt´s da einiges, grade was Bremsen und Schaltungen angeht. 29er Felgen könnte schwerer sein - aber sicher auch nicht unmöglich.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2014)

Also in Sachen Steuersatz kann ich grundsätzlich von FSA abraten (95% Schrott) 
Acros kann ich empfehlen (relativ teuer, aber sehr gute Qualität) 
Achte nur drauf, dass du auch 100%ig die richtigen einbaumaße hast und entsprechen kaufst. es gibt das gefühlt 120.00 Möglichkeiten...

Zum Thema Gebrauchtteile:
Bikemarkt: Über 31434 Mountainbikes und Parts im Bikemarkt Marktplatz - Bikemarkt - MTB-News.de 
Ich habe meine Bikes zu 80% aus gebrauchtgeilen zusammen gebaut. Nur eine Kette und Innenlager würde ich nicht gebraucht kaufen. Kassette nur wenn sie erst 50/100km alt ist.
Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel kann man kaum etwas falsch machen. Laufräder kaufe ich nur, wenn der Artikel und der Verkäufer ein gutes Gefühl geben. 

Zur  Suntour XLC Sage ich nur soviel:
Sondermüll der in hunderttausenden Rädern verbaut ist. Federt nicht, Buchsen schlagen schnell aus, Standrohre oxidieren regelmäßig und ein LC-Power NT ist dagegen Hightech!...


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Zur  Suntour XLC Sage ich nur soviel:
> Sondermüll der in hunderttausenden Rädern verbaut ist. Federt nicht, Buchsen schlagen schnell aus, Standrohre oxidieren regelmäßig und ein LC-Power NT ist dagegen Hightech!...


 
Kann ich nur unterschreiben.  Selbst federn tun die Dinger nicht richtig,  ganz zu schweigen von dämpfen ...    Da würde ich lieber nen Bambusstock nehmen als ne Suntour-Gabel  

Ich würde versuchen,  was kleines passendes von Rock Shox oder so mit ner einfachen Luftdämpfung zu kriegen.  (Reba Solo Air o.ä.)
Das sind schon vernünftige Stoßdämpfer,  dabei aber noch bezahlbar.


Edit:  Nicht zu vergessen,  bei den Suntour-Gabeln sind die Bremsaufnahmen Mist!   Die sind meist nur für sehr kleine Scheiben zugelassen,  und deshalb alleine würde ich ihnen nicht unbedingt vertrauen ...   Bei Rock Shox und Konsorten sind selbst bei den einfacherern Gabeln alle Befestigungen für 200-210mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also in Sachen Steuersatz kann ich grundsätzlich von FSA abraten (95% Schrott)
> Acros kann ich empfehlen (relativ teuer, aber sehr gute Qualität)



Thx.



> Achte nur drauf, dass du auch 100%ig die richtigen einbaumaße hast und entsprechen kaufst. es gibt das gefühlt 120.00 Möglichkeiten...



Hmm - wie finde ich das heraus? Beim Rahmen steht nur 1 1/8 Ahead und das steht bei gefühlt allen, wird also eine von 120k Möglichkeiten sein, sondern eine unpräzise Angabe.?



> Zum Thema Gebrauchtteile:
> Bikemarkt: Über 31434 Mountainbikes und Parts im Bikemarkt Marktplatz - Bikemarkt - MTB-News.de
> Ich habe meine Bikes zu 80% aus gebrauchtgeilen zusammen gebaut. Nur eine Kette und Innenlager würde ich nicht gebraucht kaufen. Kassette nur wenn sie erst 50/100km alt ist.
> Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel kann man kaum etwas falsch machen. Laufräder kaufe ich nur, wenn der Artikel und der Verkäufer ein gutes Gefühl geben.



Ich werd mal gucken. Sattel kaufe ich zwar sowieso lieber im Laden, aber gerade Richtung Rahmen & Co wären interessant, da muss man dann auch keine Bedenken wegen Verschleiß haben. Schalthebel/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk habe ich jetzt übrigens aus der Bekanntschaft in "sehr alt" (>10 Jahre, aber gut erhalten) welche bekommen. Leider weiß ich sehr wenig darüber, außer dass sie für 3*7 waren und der Aufschrift "Shimano 050" nach Deore gewesen sein dürften. Was muss ich bei der Auswahl von Kurbel/Kette/Kassette beachten?
Mir fällt z.B. auf, dass Kurbelsätze "für 8-/9-fach" und "10-fach" verkauft werden. Spielt die Zahl der Ritzel bei der Auswahl der Kurbel echt eine Rolle?



> Zur  Suntour XLC Sage ich nur soviel:
> Sondermüll der in hunderttausenden Rädern verbaut ist. Federt nicht, Buchsen schlagen schnell aus, Standrohre oxidieren regelmäßig und ein LC-Power NT ist dagegen Hightech!...





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben.  Selbst federn tun die Dinger nicht richtig,  ganz zu schweigen von dämpfen ...    Da würde ich lieber nen Bambusstock nehmen als ne Suntour-Gabel



Weißt du, was ne Gabel aus Bambus kostet?  



> Ich würde versuchen,  was kleines passendes von Rock Shox oder so mit ner einfachen Luftdämpfung zu kriegen.  (Reba Solo Air o.ä.)
> Das sind schon vernünftige Stoßdämpfer,  dabei aber noch bezahlbar.
> 
> Edit:  Nicht zu vergessen,  bei den Suntour-Gabeln sind die Bremsaufnahmen Mist!   Die sind meist nur für sehr kleine Scheiben zugelassen,  und deshalb alleine würde ich ihnen nicht unbedingt vertrauen ...   Bei Rock Shox und Konsorten sind selbst bei den einfacherern Gabeln alle Befestigungen für 200-210mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen.


 
Ich brauche keine Federung, keine Dämpfung (d.h.: das eine ohne das andere wäre noch schlimmer) und mir reichen ehrlich gesagt V-Brakes (nur finde ich keine ""29 Zoll"" bzw. 622er Laufräder >19 mm Innenbreite für Felgenbremsen  ). Aber genau das gibts ja eben an Fertigrädern nicht 
Deswegen plane ich jetzt mit nem Surly-Rahmenkit mit Starrgabel, da erübrigen sich alle Fragen zur Haltbarkeit 
(wobei ich noch nicht weiß, ob das Ogre am Vorderrad bei Bedarf mehr als 160 mm akzeptieren würde. Hinten macht es das nicht, aber da sollte mir das auch wirklich reichen.)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich sehr wenig darüber, außer dass sie für 3*7 waren und der Aufschrift "Shimano 050" nach Deore gewesen sein dürften. Was muss ich bei der Auswahl von Kurbel/Kette/Kassette beachten?
> Mir fällt z.B. auf, dass Kurbelsätze "für 8-/9-fach" und "10-fach" verkauft werden. Spielt die Zahl der Ritzel bei der Auswahl der Kurbel echt eine Rolle?


 
Jepp. Spielt ne Rolle:
- die Breite für Kasetten ist nahezu gleich gebliben (egal ob 6,7,8,9 oder 10 Ritzel)
- Ketten sind entsprechend breiter oder schmaler
Nimmst du jetzt ne Kurbel mit Zahnkränzen für 6/7 fach Kasetten, sind die Zähne zu breit und beschädigen deine Kette oder sorgen zumindest für abartig hohen Verschleiß.
Beim Schaltwerk kannst du die Röllchen tauschen und gut ist. Wichtig ist halt, dass Schalthebel und Kasette zusammen passen (kein 7-fach Hebel auf 10-fach Kasette).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2014)

D.h. aber ich kann umgekehrt eine moderne Kurbel mit 7fach Kassette und entsprechender Kette kombinieren?
Wie sieht es allgemein mit der Verschleißfestigkeit der schmaleren Bauweise aus? Zuwenig Gänge hatte ich nämlich nie, zuwenig Gänge, die noch fahrbar waren, eher


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> D.h. aber ich kann umgekehrt eine moderne Kurbel mit 7fach Kassette und entsprechender Kette kombinieren?


Soweit ich weiß, ja. Sollte gehen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie sieht es allgemein mit der Verschleißfestigkeit der schmaleren Bauweise aus? Zuwenig Gänge hatte ich nämlich nie, zuwenig Gänge, die noch fahrbar waren, eher


 Ich habe seit 1996 erst 3x7, 3x8 und jetzt 3x9 Ritzel gehabt und meine Ketten haben immer ungefähr gleich "lange" gehalten. Die neuen/schmalen sind also ebenso stabil wie die alten. Das ist kein Problem. Wobei ich 3x9 bevorzugen würde - gibt´s mehr gebrauchte Schalthebel in der Bucht oder bei anderen Plattformen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen,  die schmaleren Ritzel halten genauso viel aus.  Unter 10 000 km wirst du da kaum Verschleiß feststellen,  insofern das Material vernünftig ist (= bessere Baureihe).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2014)

7-Fach hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass die Verfügbarkeit an Kassetten und Ketten zunehmen schwindet und jetzt schon sehr gering ist. Zumal ich mir auch denke, dass die schaltperformence abartig ist. 
Bei der Kurbel brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Es sind nur die Kettenblätter die relevant sind. Und auch hier ist es "wurst" was du fährst. Ich fahre 9fach Blätter auf 10fach Antrieb am All-Mountain. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass es schaltbare Blätter sind (Steighilfen am Blatt). Singlespeedblätter sind nicht sehr schaltfreudig. 

Das fertige Surly Orte kommt mit einer 180/160mm Bestückung 

Ich habe zwei Felgen die man am MTB nutzen könnte:
Mavic A719
Dtswiss TK 540

Beide aus dem Treckingbereich (also 28") - also nicht sehr breit, aber die meisten OEM MTB-Laufräder kommen auch mit solch schmalen 19mm (innen) Felgen daher. 
Ich würde nicht breiter als 2.2 gehen, auch wenn die DT bis 2.35 freigegeben ist.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Mai 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 7-Fach hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass die Verfügbarkeit an Kassetten und Ketten zunehmen schwindet und jetzt schon sehr gering ist. Zumal ich mir auch denke, dass die schaltperformence abartig ist.


 Stimmt. Obendrein sind die dann verfügbaren meist "günstige" Varianten und daher nicht so gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 1996 erst 3x7, 3x8 und jetzt 3x9 Ritzel gehabt und meine Ketten haben immer ungefähr gleich "lange" gehalten. Die neuen/schmalen sind also ebenso stabil wie die alten. Das ist kein Problem. Wobei ich 3x9 bevorzugen würde - gibt´s mehr gebrauchte Schalthebel in der Bucht oder bei anderen Plattformen.





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 7-Fach hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass die Verfügbarkeit an Kassetten und Ketten zunehmen schwindet und jetzt schon sehr gering ist.



Jup, stellenweise muss man da suchen - das weiß ich noch von meinem geklauten Rad, dass jetzt irgendwo mit einer nagelneuen 7-fach 11-28 (und 11er sind wirklich selten) unterwegs ist 
Aber da ich die passende Schaltung schon hier liegen habe, wäre es halt die günstigste Variante. Und ehe die erste Kassette verschlissen ist, ist dann auch genug Geld und Erfahrung da, um auf x9 oder x10 aufzurüsten, falls es nötig sein sollte.



> Das fertige Surly Orte kommt mit einer 180/160mm Bestückung



Thx 
(leider gibts das fertige in D nirgends  Dabei hat es fast alles, was ich will, und wenn der US-Preis entsprechend Kurs umgerechnet wird, wäre es nicht einmal teurer, als meine minderwertigeren Eigenzusammenstellungen)



> Ich habe zwei Felgen die man am MTB nutzen könnte:
> Mavic A719
> Dtswiss TK 540
> 
> ...


 
Ich plane zwar nur 2.1", aber so ein Bisschen mehr Seitenstabilität wäre doch nett. Bezog sich deine Antwort eigentlich auf Felgenbremsen? Iirc werden die beiden nämlich ziemlich oft auf Disc-only-Laufrädern verkauft. (aber solche bekomme ich auch problemlos in 21/23 mm Innenbreite)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber da ich die passende Schaltung schon hier liegen habe, wäre es halt die günstigste Variante. Und ehe die erste Kassette verschlissen ist, ist dann auch genug Geld und Erfahrung da, um auf x9 oder x10 aufzurüsten, falls es nötig sein sollte.


 
Hast du schon eine Kassette und dazu passende Schalthebel? Wenn ja, gut - erstmal verbauen und fahren bis verschlissen. Wobei ich grade nicht sicher weiß, ob du auf ne Nabe für 7-fach auch ohne großen Akt ne 9-fach Kassette draufsetzen kannst. Würde ich vorher abklären - nicht dass du demnächst dann ne neue HR-Nabe brauchst (und sie umbauen (lassen) musst).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte eigentlich umgekehrt: 7er Kassette auf gängige 9/10er Nabe. Da hat sich doch afaik nichts geändert? (hmm - "afaik" is not very far  )

Schalthebel und Schaltwerk habe ich schon hier liegen, die Kassette noch nicht. Aber das lässt sich ja schnell ändern. (Anm.: ggf. auch eine HG50 11-28. Hängt davon ab, was für Kränze die Kurbel am Ende hatte. Ich möchte 1:4 und <1:1 am unteren Ende erreichen)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich umgekehrt: 7er Kassette auf gängige 9/10er Nabe.


 
Wenn das paßt, ist´s für den Anfang absolut in Ordnung. Frag doch einfach mal nen Mechaniker mit Ahnung. Hansastraße oder Uwe im Knooper Weg (neben Pizzabude) kämen da in Frage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2014)

So. 7er Kassette geht wohl mit 3 mm Spacer. Und bei dem Wetter muss ich langsam schnell mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Ungeachtet der offenen Stellen deswegen die Komponenten, bei denen ich mir relativ sicher bin - und die Komponente, bei der ich komplett auf dem Schlauch stehe. Kommentare/Tips zu Schwächen, Stärken, Alternativen und natürlich zu billigeren Bezugsquellen sind SEHR willkommen 


Rahmen & Gabel: Surly Ogre 540 € oder 550 €
(in Blactacular und vorraussichtlich 22". Weiß hier zufällig jemand, wie ich die Geometriedaten eines 15 Jahre alten GT Palomar rausfinde? Das Kontaktformular auf der Herstellerseite funktioniert nicht)

Steuersatz: Ritchey Pro Logic 30 € oder Pro V2 33 € oder non-Ritchey Pro M11 33 €?
(Wie man sieht: Es fehlt weiterhin jegliche Orientierung)

Bremse vorn: Avid BB7 MTB 180 mm 49 € oder 50 €
Bremse hinten: Avid BB7 MTB 160 mm 47 € oder 43 €
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7 19 € oder 18 €
Züge: Shimano MTB Set 18 € oder 14 €
(Anm.: ich habe noch rund 80 cm Außenhülle hier liegen, die sollten für vorne reichen, die 2 m Hülle dann locker für hinten)

Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max Evo Draht 2x 18 €
Hinterrad: Rigida Taurus 21 / Deore DH-M525 58 €
Vorderrad: Rigida Tauris 21 / DH3D32 64 €
(Vorschläge für Laufräder mit etwas -aber nicht gleich 100€- höherwertigem Dynamo und 21+ mm Felgeninnenbreite sind ganz besonders willkommen)


_weitere Komponenten folgen in den nächsten Tagen, dann entscheide ich auch zwischen Shops. Aber man muss ja nicht gleich mit allem auf einmal anfangen_


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Mai 2014)

- Rahmen sehen beide gut aus
- Steuersätze sollten auch alle 3 gut passen und werden wohl auch min 2 Jahre halten
- Bremsen machen mir Bauchschmerzen (ich mag keine mechanischen Scheiben - wenn dann hydraulisch) - aber wenn die sich anständig einstellen lassen, ok.
- Felgen sehen gut aus. Der Hersteller ist bekannt für gute Produkte.
- Naben sind auch ok

Ich würde ja eher statt den Scheiben ne gute V-Brake anbauen - aber das mögen die Felgen nicht. Da´s bei hydraulischen Scheiben aber auf gleich Bremshebel dazu gibt, kannst du später noch aufrüsten. Deine Schalthebel lassen sich seperat an Lenker schrauben? Nicht dass die an den Bremshebel müssen/sollen und wegen Alter nicht passen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich würde zum Ritchey Pro Logic greifen. Den habe ich auch in meinem Unit verbaut. 1,5Jahre im Einsatz. KM-Zahl bei rund 2500km (ist halt eher ein Winterrad) 

Die Bremsen sind an sich in Ordnung, nur die Scheiben sind ekelhaft. Die Quietsch was das Zeug hält... Die G3 ist da schon besser gewesen. Mit der HS1 aber noch mal deutlich besser geworden.

Die Felgen sind ganz schön schwer. Dafür aber bis 130kg ausgelegt. Ist das nötig? 

zum Überblick, es fehlen noch:
Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Schläuche, Schaltzüge + Hüllen (die unterscheiden sich von Bremszügen (weniger Belastung und daher dünner) 

Wie Umfangreich ist dein Schaltungsequipment? (Also Schaltwerk, schalthebel, Umwerfer, Kurbel + Kettenblätter, Kette und Kassette)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> - Rahmen sehen beide gut aus



beides mal der gleiche, ich weiß nur noch nicht, wo ich alles bestelle 



> - Bremsen machen mir Bauchschmerzen (ich mag keine mechanischen Scheiben - wenn dann hydraulisch) - aber wenn die sich anständig einstellen lassen, ok.



Die BB7 werden überall als sehr gut einstellbar beschrieben und eben gerade dank des Verzichts auf Hydraulik ist auch die gesamte restliche Wartung unproblematisch.



> Ich würde ja eher statt den Scheiben ne gute V-Brake anbauen - aber das mögen die Felgen nicht.



Eben 



> Deine Schalthebel lassen sich seperat an Lenker schrauben? Nicht dass die an den Bremshebel müssen/sollen und wegen Alter nicht passen.


 
Jup, die sind einzeln ausgeführt.




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind an sich in Ordnung, nur die Scheiben sind ekelhaft. Die Quietsch was das Zeug hält... Die G3 ist da schon besser gewesen. Mit der HS1 aber noch mal deutlich besser geworden.



Hmm - es heißt immer, Quietschen würde eher an den Bremsbelägen liegen? Und die G3 hat eine scheinbar identische Auflagefläche. Ich würde Quietschen schon gern vermeiden, aber bei 50-60 € extra sollte es zumindest eindeutig sein. (bzw.: Da sich Scheiben leicht wechseln lassen und dich Bremse selbst nirgendwo einzeln billiger sehe, würde ich es vermutlich erst einmal ausprobieren)



> Die Felgen sind ganz schön schwer. Dafür aber bis 130kg ausgelegt. Ist das nötig?



Eigentlich nicht. Mit Zuladung können vielleicht mal 110 kg Gesamtgewicht erreicht werden (80-83 kg Fahrer, 15-17 kg Rad) und rumspringen tue ich damit auch nicht. Kriterien waren/sind
- min. 21 mm Innenbreite
- min. Naben auf Deore-Niveau
- max. 70 € fürs Hinterrad
- möglichst Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo und gleicher Felge erhältlich.




> zum Überblick, es fehlen noch:
> Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Schläuche, Schaltzüge + Hüllen (die unterscheiden sich von Bremszügen (weniger Belastung und daher dünner)



Da hat man innere Liste schon mal keine Lücke 



> Wie Umfangreich ist dein Schaltungsequipment? (Also Schaltwerk, schalthebel, Umwerfer, Kurbel + Kettenblätter, Kette und Kassette)


 
Kurbel, Blätter, Kette und Kassette (+Spacer) fehlen noch. Hebel (3*7), Werk und Umwerfer sind da.
Bei der Kurbel könnten ein paar Empfehlungen nicht schaden. An meinem alten Rad bin ich i.d.R. gefahren, was mit den gewünschten 48 Zähnen im Laden verfügbar war - und das was wenig/billig und aus einem Stück. Billig kann es gerne wieder werden, 500 g wenig bewegte Masse mehr oder weniger kümmern mich nicht. Aber ich würde diesmal gerne Kränze (zumindest den größten - bei 29" sollte ein 44er reichen) und ggf. auch Lager unabhängig von der eigentlichen Kurbel wechseln können, um die laufenden Kosten zu senken.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. Mai 2014)

Kurbel und Innenlager würde ich dir Deore bzw. XT mit Hohlachse und Vielfachverzahnung empfehlen. Kostet zwar einiges - hält dafür aber fast ewig. Mein erstes XT-Innenlager hat 4 Jahre und etwas über 35tkm ausgehalten - die Kurbel fahre ich heute noch (mit anderen Zahnkränzen). In beiden Fällen gab´s viel Staub/Schlamm/Schnee/Eis und trotzdem nie Probleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2014)

Haben automatisch alle Deore Hohlachse (und wieso ist das ein Haltbarkeitsmerkmal ) und Vielfachverzahnung (wo verzahnt sich da was?), oder gibts irgendwo ne Übersicht, wo Shimano die Techniken einsetzt? In den typischen Beschreibungen sind sie mir bislang jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. Mai 2014)

Also hier ist eine XT-Kurbel zu sehen. Inklusive Bilder von Hohlachse und Vielfachverzahnung. Die Hohlachse ist leichter bei gleichzeitig höherer Steifigkeit. Durch die Vielfachverzahnung und die seitliche Klemmung ergibt sich ne bessere Verbindung zwischen Achse und Tretarm. Die lassen sich so schnell auch nicht "rund" treten - im Gegensatz zu den alten Vierkant-Modellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

Werd ich mal nach gucken.


Zwischenfrage:
Ich habe jetzt die Geometriedaten von GT bekommen und wollte die mal direkt mit den Surly-Größen vergleichen, und es passt hinten und vorne nicht:
559er und 622er Felgen sollten 5,15 mm Unterschied in der Nabenhöhe ausmachen.
Tretlagerhöhe ist easy - BB-Drop abziehen.
Lage des Oberrohrs beim GT ist auch einfach: Sitzrohr ist C-C gemessen, Oberrohr horizontal, Winkel bekannt
Beim Surly ergeben Reach und Stack leicht den Schnittpunkt Ober-/Steuerrohr, Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohr im richtigen Winkel führen direkt zum zweiten Endpunkt -> Lage ermittelt.
Bis hier hin passt auch alles. Die gezeichnete Form des GT ist Deckungsgleich mit einem Online-Bild, beim Surly ergibt sich z.B. exakt die effektive Oberrohrlänge.
Aber wenn ich jetzt die angegebenen Überstandshöhen einzeichne (der Einfachheit halber ab der Rohrmitte statt Oberseite - aber so unterschiedlich sind die Durchmesser nicht), dann liegt der Boden beim GT 6-7 cm tiefer, als beim Surly. Das ist deutlich mehr, als unterschiedliche Reifen bei der Messung ausmachen sollten - zumal GT den Überstands-Wert mit der nicht näher definierten Angabe "58 mm" begleitet und Surly mit 737 mm Durchmesser, also 57,5 mm über Felgennenndurchmesser arbeitet.

Hat einer eine Idee, woraus der Unterschied resultieren könnte bzw. wie ich ihn auflöse?
8 cm Ungewissheit beim Überstand sind verdammt viel, wenn man nominell 1 cm mehr kauft, als bisher, wo man 4-5 cm Spielraum bis "unangenehm" hatte.

_Edit:_

Kurbel:
Die hier wirbt mit "Hollowtech" und eine Kurbel, die eine Einheit mit dem Stern bildet, ist vermutlich noch besser, als ein Vielzahn?
Deore FC-T611 65 €


Geometrie:
Hab das ganze jetzt noch mal von der anderen Seite aufgezäumt. D.h. Bodenabstand des gesamten Rahmens über angegebene Reifendicke + Felgennenndurchmesser bzw. angegebenen Raddurchmesser ermittelt und dann die angegebene Überstandshöhre vom Boden aus abgetragen. Demnach würden die Angaben von GT nicht so recht passen, denn da komme ich auf 5,1 cm Höhenunterschied zwischen ermittelter Oberrohrmitte und angegebener Oberrohroberkante. Nur: Die Angabe deckt sich ziemlich exakt mit dem, was ich seinerzeit an meinem eigenen Rad gemessen habe.
Bei Surly dagegen fehlen 1,8 cm von nomineller Überstandshöhe bis zur ermittelten Oberrohrmitte. Könnte allerdings auch an ungenauen Messwerten zur Oberrohrlänge liegen. Wenn ich das 5 mm kürzer ansetze, würde es besser passen. Auf der anderen Seite verliefe das Oberrohr dann etwas steiler, als es auf Bildern den Anschein hat...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Mai 2014)

Mit der Rahmen Geo kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen... dafür ist es mir noch zu früh...

Zur Kurbel:
Vielfachverzahnung bedeutet, dass die Kettenblätter an vier Punkten verschraubt werden. Das ist das gängigste im MTB Bereich. Es gibt auch noch 5-Fach Lösungen.
ich würde dir auf einem 29" Bike nicht zu 48 Zähnen raten. 44 passen da schon eher. Da du im Flachland lebst (Von den Dünnen und Dämmen mal abgesehen) sollte das auch hinhauen. 
Hohlachse ist, wie du schon erkannt hast, Shimanos "Hollowtech" Technik. Die Hohlachse ist leichter und steifer. Die außen liegenden Lager halten mehr aus. 
Eine Kurbel kannst du getrost gebraucht kaufen. Deore-Kurbel und ein BB51 Innenlager sollten ausreichen. Lager würde ich aber nicht gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Mai 2014)

Beim Rahmen (bzw. der Geo) muß ich auch passen.

Wegen der Kurbel: Die Hohlachse ist fest mit dem Kurbelstern der rechten Seite verbunden. Der linke Arm wird dann auf die Verzahnung geschoben und festgeklemmt. Die von dir verlinkte Kurbel ist also vom Aufbau/Konzept so wie die von mir gemeinte XT-Kurbel. Kannst du also ohne Bedenken einbauen - wird lange halten. 48er Kettenblatt halte ich auch für übertrieben. Dank der 29er Laufräder wirst du auch schon mit nem 44er vorne und nem 10/11er hinten auf hohe Geschwindigkeiten kommen (wenn deine Beine das können).

Habe auf meiner Kurbel ein 48er Blatt und ein 11er Ritzel an der Nabe. Damit kommt mein 26er MTB auf 46-48 km/h in der Ebene - reicht zum Erschrecken von Rennradfahrern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

Dann wirds beim Rahmen wohl auf "14-Tage Rückgaberecht" hinauslaufen. Ich weiß jedenfalls auch nicht, wie man missverständliche Angaben von zwei Herstellern aus zwei Jahrzehnten harmonisieren könnte. Schade eigentlich, denn wegen Optik und höherem Steurrohr hätte ich gerne ganz genau gewusst, dass ich max. den 22" Ogre nehmen kann und nicht den 24" 

Kurbel:
Bin bislang auch 48:11 auf 26" gefahren und dachte mir, dass die verlinkte 44er Kurbel auf 11er Ritzel für 29" ein ganz passables Gegenstück wäre.
Über die Kassette habe ich mich auch schlau gemacht, 7er Kassette + Spacer sollen problemlos auf eine 8-10 fach Nabe passen. Eleganter (und billiger) scheint mir aber die Option zu sein, einfach eine 8er Kassette zu nehmen und den größten Kranz ungenutzt zu lassen. Letztere kriegt man auch wesentlich leichter mit 11er Ritzel, als 7er Kassetten.
Meinungen?

@Nichtraucher91: Nach Gebrauchtteilen werde ich ganz zum Schluss gucken, wenn ich einen Überblick habe, was ich alles brauche. Denn soooo billig scheinen mir manche Gebrauchtangebote gar nicht zu sein, als dass sich bei kleineren Komponenten der Versand lohnt. (z.B. Deore Kurbeln mit den genannten Eigenschaften finde ich spontan vor allem im 40-50 € Bereich - XT deutlich darüber. Zzgl. Lager und Versand wären also 60-70 € fällig, der neue Kurbelsatz inkl. Lager kostet 65 € - hat aber nagelneu Kränze)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2014)

Um den Antrieb mal komplett zu machen:



Kurbel: Deore FC-T611 65 €
Kassette: CS-HG51-8 11 € (11-32, genutzt werden davon 11-28)
Kette: CN-HG70 12 €
Züge: Shimano MTB Set 17 €
Schalthebel, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk: gebrauchter 3*7 Satz, vermutlich Deore, von 2003


Weiterhin im Korb:
Rahmen & Gabel: Surly Ogre 540 € (in Blactacular und vorraussichtlich 22")
Steuersatz: Ritchey Pro V2 33 €
Bremse vorn: Avid BB7 MTB 180 mm 49 €
Bremse hinten: Avid BB7 MTB 160 mm 47 €
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7 19 €
Züge: Shimano MTB Set 18 €
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max Evo Draht 2x 18 €
Hinterrad: Rigida Taurus 21 / Deore DH-M525 58 €
Vorderrad: Rigida Tauris 21 / DH3D32 64 €

Summe bislang: 969 € (:-/)


Lenker, Sattelstange (und ggf. Sattel*), Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger und Lampen suche ich morgen raus. Fehlt sonst noch was? (gerade auch Kleinstkram?)
Weitere Vorschläge, insbesondere auch zu Rädern, und Meinungen, insbesondere zur Kassetten-Konfiguration, sind sehr willkommen.
Nach Gebrauchtsachen werde ich dann kommende Woche mal suchen. Aber wenn da nicht zufällig jemand mehrere gesuchte Komponenten abzugeben hat oder hier in Kiel wohnt, lohnt sich das ganze wohl nur beim Rahmen wirklich.


*: Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der früher Selle Royale Freccia gefahren ist und jetzt etwas ähnliches hat? Ich war mit dem Sattel sehr zufrieden und würde ihn blind wieder bestellen, scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben. Und ein neues Modell würde ich lieber probesitzen...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2014)

Sieht soweit ganz gut aus. Was mir grade einfällt: die 6er und 7er Kassetten hatten soweit ich weiß den gleichen Abstand zwischen den Ritzeln. Ob der bei 8er auch noch so ist weiß ich nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall passen also die mittleren Gänge nicht so 100% oder die Kette springt hier und da.
Ansonsten sehe ich grade nicht, ob beim Steuersatz oder dem Rahmenset ne Kralle dabei ist. Wäre doof, wenn´s daran dann scheitert beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde sicherheitshalber vorm Bestellen noch einmal nachfragen. Aber zumindest bei einigen anderen Händlern steht die Kralle ausdrücklich dabei und es wäre irgendwo merkwürdig, nur die Kappe zu liefern.


Weiter zu den Anbauteilen:
Lenker/Vorbau/Spacer: Irgendwie fühle ich mich ehrlich gesagt überfordert, diverse Kombinationen aus Rise, Sweep, Vorbeiwinkel, Vorbaulänge und Spacer-Anzahl vorherzusehen. Ist es möglich, den Steuersatz einzusetzen und das Rad ohne weiteres zubehör zum nächsten Laden zu schieben, wo man dann durchprobieren kann?
Griffe: SQlab 702 groß 6 €
Stopfen: 2 €
Sattel: Wie erwähnt - wird im Laden gekauft
Sattelstütze: SP-248 / 400 mm 15 € (wieder ein Bauteil, wo ich nicht so ganz sehe, was teurere Exemplare besser können)
Pedale: 18 € (Empfehlungen erwünscht - Bilder und Beschreibung geben meist wenig Aufschluss über Achs- und Lagerqualität. Prinzipiell bevorzuge ich Kunststofflagen gegenüber Schienbeinbreißern.)
Frontleuchte: Bu&Mu Lyt B N 15 €
Rückleuchte: Bu&Mu D Toplight XS 10 €
Schutzbleche: SKS Bluemels 29 € (in 28" *  65 mm, die es jetzt endlich auf den freien Markt geschafft zu scheinen haben!)
Gepäckträger: Racktime Foldit 23 €
Ständer: Hebie 663 KSA18 17 € (Der Ogre hat hinten eine Montageschiene für Rohloff-Arme, die sollte länger als 18 mm sein. Mal gucken, ob das passt)
Dazu noch:
Korrosionsschutz 12 €




Weiterhin im Korb:

Kurbel: Deore FC-T611 65 €
Kassette: CS-HG51-8 11 € (11-32, genutzt werden davon 11-28)
Kette: CN-HG70 12 €
Züge: Shimano MTB Set 17 €
Schalthebel, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk: gebrauchter 3*7 Satz, vermutlich Deore, von 2003

Rahmen & Gabel: Surly Ogre 540 € (in Blactacular und vorraussichtlich 22")
Steuersatz: Ritchey Pro V2 33 €
Bremse vorn: Avid BB7 MTB 180 mm 49 €
Bremse hinten: Avid BB7 MTB 160 mm 47 €
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7 19 €
Züge: Shimano MTB Set 18 €
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max Evo Draht 2x 18 €
Hinterrad: Rigida Taurus 21 / Deore DH-M525 58 €
Vorderrad: Rigida Tauris 21 / DH3D32 64 €


Summe bislang: 1116 € () (noch fehlend: Lenker, Vorbau, Spacer, Sattel)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2014)

Was Lenker und Vorbau angeht: Der Gabelschaft muss ja ca. 2mm unterhalb von OK Vorbau abgelängt werden. Von daher macht´s Sinn das Rad soweit wie möglich zusammen zu bauen und dann den Vorbau im Laden auszuwählen. Dann kannst du auch die Sitzposition direkt wie gewünscht anpassen. Gibt ja durchaus unterschiedlich große Einbauhöhen bei Vorbauten (also Bauhöhe am Gabelschaft). Hast du schonmal nen Steuersatz eingebaut? Falls nicht, wäre ein Gang zur Selbsthilfegruppe gut. Die wissen wie´s geht und haben das passende Werkzeug.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hab sehr viel noch nicht zusammengebaut 
Mein bisheriger Plan ist es, erstmal zu Hause zu gucken, wie weit ich komme, und dann an einem Samstag bei dern Selbsthilfern vorbeizuschauen und alles soweit fertig zu machen, wie möglich. Aber im Falle der Lenkgeometrie müsste ich dann halt mit dem halbfertigen Rad irgendwohin, wo ich Vorbauten und Lenker ausprobieren kann - und meine Frage ist:
Kann man das problemlos schieben, oder fällt die Gabelführung dann auseinander?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2014)

Wenn du noch keinen Steuersatz montiert hast, solltest du es besser machen lassen. Bei nem Fehler kannst du dir da nämlich den Rahmen schrotten.
Du könntest einen Vorbau aus der Grabbelkiste "mal eben" draufsetzen und die Kralle anziehen - dann kannst du den Rohbau schieben, auch wenn noch Spiel vorhanden ist.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2014)

Das ist jetzt schon sehr viel Geld...

Was hältst Du von der Idee, für 1000€ ein 29er Canyon MTB zu kaufen und dann die Reba gegen eine Starrgabel zu tauschen? Wenn Du die Reba dann verkaufst, sparst Du vllt nochmal so 200€ und kommst dann bei 800€ oder so raus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab mein Unit damals zusammengebaut ohne Steuersatz, habe es zum laden geschoben und dort den Vorbau verbauen lassen, den Gabelschaft kürzen lassen und habe einige Spacer bekommen. Also Tip: säge erst mal nur wenig ab und nimm dann immer ein oder zwei kleine Spacer raus, bis du deine Position gefunden hast. Du kannst die Spacer auch über dem Vorbau einsetzen, so dass du nicht immer gleich was absägen musst. 

Zum Licht:
spare da nicht dran. Standlicht vorne und nahfeldausleuchtung sind nicht nur nette Gimmicks. Auch eine hohe Leuchtstärke ist sehr angenehm.
Ich fahre diese
Busch&Mller Lumotec IQ Cyo Premium R T Senso Plus LED Frontlicht m StVZO-Zulassung gnstig online kaufen - bike-components

Zum Gebäckträger:
Der Rahmen hat die oberen Aufnahmen nicht.
Zum Ständer:
Passt auch nicht, da der Rahmen keine Gewinde hat, in die du die schrauben reinziehen kannst. Die Rohloff Aufnahme ist nur eine Ausfräsung. Der Ständer ist führ rahmen, die eine "universal" Aufnahme haben. die Hat der Rahmen nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon sehr viel Geld...



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 



> Was hältst Du von der Idee, für 1000€ ein 29er Canyon MTB zu kaufen und dann die Reba gegen eine Starrgabel zu tauschen? Wenn Du die Reba dann verkaufst, sparst Du vllt nochmal so 200€ und kommst dann bei 800€ oder so raus



Dann fehlen mir noch der Nabendynamo, Schutzbleche (und Aufnahmen für selbige), Gepäckträger (und Halterung für selbige) und bei großen Federgabeln muss man ohnehin gucken. Surly-Starrgabeln sind z.B. auf die Höhe von 80 mm Gabeln getrimmt, wären also als Ersatz zu kurz.




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein Unit damals zusammengebaut ohne Steuersatz, habe es zum laden geschoben und dort den Vorbau verbauen lassen, den Gabelschaft kürzen lassen und habe einige Spacer bekommen.



Klingt gut 



> Also Tip: säge erst mal nur wenig ab und nimm dann immer ein oder zwei kleine Spacer raus, bis du deine Position gefunden hast. Du kannst die Spacer auch über dem Vorbau einsetzen, so dass du nicht immer gleich was absägen musst.



Mit sägen werde ich garantiert sehr vorsichtig sein - zumal ich den Lenker eh eher hoch fahre.



> Zum Licht:
> spare da nicht dran. Standlicht vorne und nahfeldausleuchtung sind nicht nur nette Gimmicks. Auch eine hohe Leuchtstärke ist sehr angenehm.



Werd ich mir mal überlegen. Bislang ist das Licht aber nur zum gesehen werden da - und vorne seh ohnehin selber, auf wen ich aufpassen muss.



> Zum Gebäckträger:
> Der Rahmen hat die oberen Aufnahmen nicht.



Sicher? Ich glaube da einen aufgelötete Öse zu sehen. Und es gibt jede Menge Bilder von Ogren, bei denen der Träger sich oben abstützt
http://surlybikes.com//files/customer_bikes/20131014_103641_.jpg



> Zum Ständer:
> Passt auch nicht, da der Rahmen keine Gewinde hat, in die du die schrauben reinziehen kannst.



Spricht irgendwas gegen zwei Muttern hinter der Fräsung?
Ein Klemmständer, der sich an Ketten- und Sattelstrebe abstützt, dürfte an der vorne liegenden Bremse scheitern.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juni 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jjatssdotnl/8094664297/

http://30thcentury.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/stp85028.jpg

Grad durch Zufall gefunden. Vllt hilft dir das in deiner Entscheidung weiter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mittlerweile bestellt und warte nur noch auf den Rahmen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch. Wann kommen die Bilder vom Zusammenbau?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2014)

Kein Rahmen - kein Zusammenbau 
Bislang könnte ich nur die Scheiben an die Naben schrauben. (Nichtmal Reifen aufziehen macht Sinn, weil ich die Felgenbänder vergessen habe)
Dann werden aber sicherlich noch mal zwei Wochenenden ins Land ziehen, bis das Ding auch fährt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Juni 2014)

Statt Felgenbänder kannst du auch ne Rolle Tesa pro Felge nutzen. Hat bei mir im Schnitt 2 Jahre und gute 15tkm gehalten. Preislich macht´s keinen Unterschied.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juni 2014)

du meinst das Tesa Krepp? Davon würde ich aber keine Rolle draufknallen. eine Lage sollte dort ausreichen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Juni 2014)

Ne Tesa Film wie im Büro. Halbe Rolle könnte auch schon reichen. Ich hatte immer mindestens zwei Rollen in Reichweite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2014)

Sag mal:
Habt ihr nen Tipp, wie man sicherstellt, dass ein Rahmen die richtige Größe hat, ohne Spuren daran zu hinterlassen?

Ich hab den 22" Ogre jetzt hier, aber irgendwie... - es bleiben vielleicht 2-3 cm Abstand zwischen Zehen und Vorderrad und da müssen noch Schutzbleche hin, außerdem hätte ich gern ein längeres Steuerrohr. Derzeit sind daumen*pi 8-10 cm Spacer-Turm nötig. Zwar ließe sich da bei Vorbau und Lenker noch was rausholen (bislang zusammen vielleicht +4cm), aber trotzdem habe ich dann unterm Strich deutlich mehr Hebellänge über dem oberen Teil des Steuersatzes, als darunter zwischen beiden Teilen.

Der 24" Ogre wäre vorne immerhin 1,5 cm höher und dürfte, trotz abnehmenden Drops, mit der Überstandshöhe noch passen. (Falls mal ein Maße-Googlender vorbeikommt: Mit 2,1" Z-Max sind es 79 cm Überstandshöhe unmittelbar vor dem Sattelrohr -hinter der Verstrebung- und 91 cm unmittelbar hinter dem Steuerrohr. Abstand dazwischen sind 57 cm. In der Mitte wären es rechnerisch 85 cm -die 853 mm Surly-Angabe kommt hin- bei der üblichen 1/3 Messung sollten 83 cm rauskommen.)
Aber: Die 24" Ausführung ist auch noch einmal 1,5 cm (auf gleiche Höhe gerechnet) länger und ich hab Angst, dass mir das ganze zu lang wird. Nominell wurde mir (bei nicht wirklich präzise gemessenen 69 cm Rumpflänge) sogar der 20" empfohlen.

Ist-Situation: Ich hab das ganze (Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel, Laufräder, Sattel, Lenker) mal mit Papprollen-Lagerung (patent rejected) zusammengesteckt, so dass ich mich halbwegs draufsetzen kann. Mit einem geliehenen 95 mm Vorbau (1-2 Nummern zu lang) wirkt es definitiv gestreckt. Aber irgendwie ist es mir unmöglich, in diesem Zustand (man kanns nicht fahren, man kann nicht lenken, man kann sich nicht wirklich auf den Pedalen abstützen) zu beurteilen, ob da 2-3 cm oder 7-8 cm am Vorbau weg müssen bzw. wie das Fahrverhalten des 24" wäre, wenn man am Ende einen 35-40 mm "Vor"bau nehmen müsste.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juni 2014)

Hmm. Gute Frage. Ich würd´s wohl am PC mit nem CAD-Programm lösen: Bild von dir in jetziger Sitzhaltung auf altem Bike mit entsprechenden Maßen machen (also alle relevanten Maße bei dir am Körper messen), dann die Rahmen ins CAD übernehmen und dazu nen Drahtgitter von dir in gewünschter Haltung "aufs" Rad setzen.
Ansonsten gibt´s auch sehr kurze und sehr hohe Vorbauten. Finde ich besser als 8cm Spacer (egal wo verbaut).


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2014)

Falls dein Schwerpunkt auf Geländefahrten liegt, würde ich eher zum kleineren Rahmen raten,  da bist du beweglicher und das Rad ist wendiger.  

Beim normalen Fahren,  schnellen und/oder geradeaus Fahren ist auch im Gelände ein größerer Rahmen angenehmer.  


Am Ende musst du aber für dich entscheiden, worauf du dich wohler fühlst ... 




Hast du gesagt, du hast 10cm Spacerringe unterm Vorbau ?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Hmm. Gute Frage. Ich würd´s wohl am PC mit nem CAD-Programm lösen: Bild von dir in jetziger Sitzhaltung auf altem Bike mit entsprechenden Maßen machen (also alle relevanten Maße bei dir am Körper messen),



Das alte Rad ist immer noch geklaut 



> Ansonsten gibt´s auch sehr kurze und sehr hohe Vorbauten. Finde ich besser als 8cm Spacer (egal wo verbaut).



Noch besser wäre halt ein langes Steuerrohr - aber ich kann nicht so richtig einschätzen, was das damit einhergehende längere Oberrohr und dadurch kürzerer Vorbau (bei gleicher Körperhaltung) für die Fahreigenschaften bedeuten.
Mein alter Vorbau hatte ~110 cm effektive Ausladung. Wenn ich nach den offiziellen Maßen gehe (die dem Gefühl nach halbwegs hinkommen dürften), würde ich am 22" Surly einen 60 mm Vorbau für eine ähnliche Körperhaltung brauchen und am 24" dann einen 45 mm.
Fährt sich das anders?




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Falls dein Schwerpunkt auf Geländefahrten liegt, würde ich eher zum kleineren Rahmen raten,  da bist du beweglicher und das Rad ist wendiger.
> 
> Beim normalen Fahren,  schnellen und/oder geradeaus Fahren ist auch im Gelände ein größerer Rahmen angenehmer.



Ich fahre grundsätzlich von A nach B nach C und nicht von A nach A nach A => "Länge läuft" triffts und wenn ich z.B. die Wahl zwischen Gabeln mit verschiedenem Offset oder zwischen verschiedenen Lenkwinkeln hätte, würde ich sofort zu mehr Offset oder flacheren Winkel greifen, um einen längeren Radstand zu erhalten. Aber beim Vorbau liest man vielerorts, es würde instabil und nervös werden, wenn er zu kurz ist.



> Am Ende musst du aber für dich entscheiden, worauf du dich wohler fühlst ...



Genau das kann ich ja nicht, weil es Surly-Fertigräder nirgendwo gibt. Vom mangenden direkten Vergleich abgesehen kann ich auch nicht einfach einen Rahmen, den ich ggf. zurückschicken möchte, mal probehalber vollständig aufbauen. Das hinterlässt nunmal spuren.



> Hast du gesagt, du hast 10cm Spacerringe unterm Vorbau ?!


 
Ich hab gesagt, ich bräuchte 10 cm Spacer, wenn ich den 22" Rahmen mit der von mir gewünschten Lenkerhöhe und dem jetzigen Vorbau fahren wollte.
Mit sehr steilen Vorbauten wären auch 2-3 cm Spacer erreichbar - aber es artet so oder so in Turmbau aus. Deswegen liebäugle ich ja mit dem höheren Rahmen - der aber eben auch länger ist.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das alte Rad ist immer noch geklaut


 Stimmt - da war ja was. Dann leg dich in Seitenlage auf den Boden und nehme die gewünschte Haltung ein für die Bilder mit Maßstäben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre halt ein langes Steuerrohr - aber ich kann nicht so richtig einschätzen, was das damit einhergehende längere Oberrohr und dadurch kürzerer Vorbau (bei gleicher Körperhaltung) für die Fahreigenschaften bedeuten.
> Mein alter Vorbau hatte ~110 cm effektive Ausladung. Wenn ich nach den offiziellen Maßen gehe (die dem Gefühl nach halbwegs hinkommen dürften), würde ich am 22" Surly einen 60 mm Vorbau für eine ähnliche Körperhaltung brauchen und am 24" dann einen 45 mm.
> Fährt sich das anders?


 Ich habe auch schon öfters einen Vorbau gewechselt bei meinen Bikes und (bis auf Haltung/Gewichtsverteilung) keine großen Unterschiede gemerkt. Wichtig für´s Fahrverhalten ist da eher Vorlauf und Lenkwinkel.
Wie sieht´s mit den Höhen bei den beiden Rahmengrößen aus? Also welche Höhe müsste überbrückt werden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2014)

"kein Unterschied" klingt schon mal besser, als dass, was ich bislang online gefunden habe 
(Was irgendwie zu 99% Rennrad- oder Trail-Fälle waren. D.h. Leute, die einen 45-50 cm Lenker stabilisieren mussten oder die gar keine Stabilität suchten)


Höhe (am Steuerrohr) ändert sich ebenfalls um 1,5 cm. D.h. aus meiner jetzigen 8-10 cm Abschätzung würden 6,5-8,5 cm werden. Da fällt mir auf: Gibt es im Zweifelsfall überhaupt sehr kurze Vorbauten mit Überhöhung? Bei 45 mm Länge wird es ja langsam schwer, überhaupt nach oben zu gehen. 
Wobei die Auswahl bei 60 mm spontan auch nicht viel besser aussieht. Und langes Steuerrohr + 6 cm Spacer + sehr kurzer, flacher Vorbau ist mir (was die Höhe angeht) immer noch lieber, als kurzes Steuerrohr + 6 cm Spacer + kurzer, ein Bisschen in die Höhe gehender Vorbau.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juni 2014)

Spontan habe ich nur sowas hier gefunden:
Vorbau
Alternativ halt den Gabelschaft lang lassen und ein paar Spacer (ich würde nicht mehr als 3cm nehmen) unter den Vorbau.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2014)

Der dürfte selbst bei +60° noch deutlich mehr als 45 mm Ausladung haben. Im Prinzip darf die Lenkstange dann ja maximal 15-20 mm vor dem Gabelschaft liegen, da bleibt kein Platz für Gelenke. (Selbigen lasse ich übrigens vorerst ungekürzt. Mit einem flachen Vorbau passt das von der Höhe her ziemlich gut. Wenn ich auf einen mit Steigung wechsle, kann ich ja erstmal 1-2 Spacer über dem Vorbau fahren, bis ich mir 100% sicher bin)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Juni 2014)

Dann halt doch Spacer. Wobei das halt nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Wobei ich dann lieber den größeren Rahmen und einen kürzeren Vorbau nehmen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hab jetzt letztlich den 24"er bestellt. Länge ist zwar vermutlich nicht optimal, Überstandshöhe auch eher knapp, aber der geringe Abstand Zehen-Vorderrad ist im Zweifelsfall ein K.O.-Kriterium, da will ich es zumindest mal ausprobiert haben.
Hoffentlich kommt er an, bevor der 22" zurück muss, damit ich sie nebeneinander stellen kann.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2014)

Das man wenn man den Fuß vorne hat (Kurbel waagerecht) und dann ich die andere Richtung stark einlenkt an den Fuß kommt ist eigentlich normal.
So stark lenkt man während des Fahrens eh nicht ein und falls doch, macht man schon bei viel weiteren Radien den inneren Fuß immer hoch (Kurbel senkrecht) damit man nicht innen aufsetzt.

Bin viele Jahre lang Rennrad gefahren. Mit Wettkampf an jedem Wochenende und da gabs nie Probleme mit Fuß <-> Vorderrad.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Das man wenn man den Fuß vorne hat (Kurbel waagerecht) und dann ich die andere Richtung stark einlenkt an den Fuß kommt ist eigentlich normal.
> So stark lenkt man während des Fahrens eh nicht ein und falls doch, macht man schon bei viel weiteren Radien den inneren Fuß immer hoch (Kurbel senkrecht) damit man nicht innen aufsetzt.
> 
> Bin viele Jahre lang Rennrad gefahren. Mit Wettkampf an jedem Wochenende und da gabs nie Probleme mit Fuß <-> Vorderrad.


 
Das kommt auf den Einsatz an.  Wenn du ins Gelände gehst,  musst du den Vorderreifen frei drehen können.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Das man wenn man den Fuß vorne hat (Kurbel waagerecht) und dann ich die andere Richtung stark einlenkt an den Fuß kommt ist eigentlich normal.


 Echt? Ist mir bei meinen MTB´s noch nie passiert. Fahre allerdings auch seit 1997 Klickpedale und auch ohne die passenden Schuhe stehen meine Füße an der "gewohnten" Stelle auf dem Pedal. Da ist zum Vorderrad immer noch gut Platz.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr auch schon beinahe immer Klickpedale.
Mhh, vllt. ist das bei MTBs echt anders. Hab dort noch nie extra geguckt. Mach ich jetzt gleich. 



EDIT:
Ihr habt recht, bei mir ist am MTB doch genug Platz. Hab gerade mal verschiedene Räder getestet.
Rennrad: Kollision
Bahnhofsrad: Kollision
Crossrad: Kollision
BMX: Platz
MTB: Platz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2014)

Und ohne Klickpedale sollte es eben auch nicht "ganz knapp keine Kollision" sein, sondern mit ein Bisschen Sicherheitsabstand. Denn wenn man wirklich mal exteremere Lenkmanöver macht, ist man vermutlich in einer Situation, in der man gerade nicht auf die Standardpositionierung der Füße achtet


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn wenn man wirklich mal exteremere Lenkmanöver macht, ist man vermutlich in einer Situation, in der man gerade nicht auf die Standardpositionierung der Füße achtet


 Stimmt. Da "denken" dann meine Schuhe und Pedale für mich. Ist ja ein Grund für Klickpedale.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2014)

@T:
Also eigentlich ist bergauf mit dem MTB die einzige Gelegenheit mal so weit einzulenken.
Und da bring auch ich nicht die Pedale in eine spezielle Stellung. Einfach weil man nicht aufhören kann zu triebeln. Also doch ganz gut, dass da beim MTB genug Platz ist.

Anonsten macht man das aber voll automatisch. Innerers Pedal hoch. Geht ganz von alleine, wie in die Kurve legen.
Genau so wie man wenn man im stehen rollt die Pedale waagerecht macht.


----------



## -sori- (18. Juni 2014)

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/shopware.php?sViewport=detail&sArticle=39335#

Guter Mantel als Ersatz für runtergefahrenen Rocket Ron am Hinterrad?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Guter Mantel als Ersatz für runtergefahrenen Rocket Ron am Hinterrad?


 
Gut ist er. Die Frage ist, ob er zu dir und deinen Strecken paßt. Da hat ja jeder seine Lieblingsreifen. So rein vom Profil her könnte der Nooby Nic auch passen. Ist etwas gröber.


----------



## -sori- (18. Juni 2014)

Vorallem sollte er Langlebig sein. Hintergrund: 2x Platten in halber Woche, nach 30km kommt hinten die Karkasse hervor (Nein, kein nur-auf-dem-Hinterrad-bremser). Bekomme jetzt einen Rabatt auf nen neuen bei Biker-Boarder.

Habe gehört, Continental Reifen seien langlebiger und fahren nicht so schnell ab.

Sollte einen geringen Rollwiederstand bieten, fahre ca. 30% auf Asphalt, 60 auf Kies und 10% auf Wiesen, häufig wenn es nass ist.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juni 2014)

Hmm. Fahre meine Nooby Nics jetzt seit einem Jahr und sie sehen noch gut aus. Hinten noch 1mm von den Stollen in der Mitte übrig.

Was den Rollwiderstand angeht: ich fahre meine Reifen mit vollen 4bar und senke den Druck nur ab, wenn´s richtig ins Gelände geht. Das geht auch auf Kies oder den üblichen Waldwegen sehr gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2014)

Bin jetzt nicht so DER Reifen-Experte - aber soweit weg sind die von mir favorisierten Ritchey Z-Max nicht, was das Profil-Design angeht, insbesondere wenn man die etwas älteren Millenium oder gar Classic bekommt (die neueren Evolution haben vergrößerte Abstände). Und auf Kies kann ich die definitiv empfehlen, auf Asphalt fahre ich sie selbst ständig - und das ettliche Jahre/1000de km pro Satz. (trotz stark hinterradlastigen Fahr- und Bremsverhalten  ). Durchstich resistent sind sie meiner Meinung nach auch (vielleicht 1-2 Platten im Jahr, trotz zahlreicher Glasscherben), aber da gehen die Meinungen im Netz auseinander.


----------



## -sori- (20. Juni 2014)

Gibts nen grossen Unterschied zwischen dem Hier und dem hier?
Der zweite scheint doppelt so günstig zu sein, dafür scheint er weniger gut vor Pannen geschützt zu sein. Gibts noch mehr Unterschiede?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Gibts nen grossen Unterschied zwischen dem Hier und dem hier?
> Der zweite scheint doppelt so günstig zu sein, dafür scheint er weniger gut vor Pannen geschützt zu sein. Gibts noch mehr Unterschiede?


 
Nein,  wie der Name und das exakt gleiche Profil erahnen lassen, ist es das gleiche Modell.  Nur einmal mit Pannenschutz und einmal ohne  

Bei dem Preisunterschied würde ich ihn ohne kaufen ...     Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat dazu übrigens einen einfachen Tipp:  Eine Lage Panzertape oder Isolierband reinkleben  
Funktioniert fast genauso gut und ist bei weitem nicht so teuer.


----------



## skyscraper (20. Juni 2014)

Bei Conti würde ich nur darauf achten, dass er das BlackChilli-Compound hat.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich würde auch die günstigere Variante kaufen. Pannenschutz gibt´s in Form von AntiPlatt zwischen Mantel und Schlauch. Ist meiner Meinung nach besser, da man es mit jedem Reifen und deutlich länger als einen Reifen nutzen kann.


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2014)

Wo würdet Ihr euer Fahrrad online kaufen?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Juni 2014)

Bei rose. Allerdings in Einzelteilen (Rahmen eventuell woanders) und dann selber schrauben.


----------



## skyscraper (25. Juni 2014)

Bei Canyon.de oder transalp24.de (hängt natrlich von deinen Ansprüchen ab).


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Canyon und Rose sind beide sehr gut.  Ansonsten würde ich bei jeder seriösen Seite bestellen ...   


Nicht zu vergessen:

Chainreactioncycles.com

haben weniger ganze Räder,  aber ein gutes Angebot für Einzelteile.


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Bike für meinen täglichen Arbeitsweg(10km). Dafür muss ich einmal durch Berlin. 
Ich will nur Strasse fahre, und eben Pflastersteine.. sind ja viele hier in den 30er Zonen..Wichtig ist mir, das ich relativ flott durch die Strassen komme.
Nun habe ich gehört das man für Berlin nicht mehrere Gänge Brauch, Gangschaltung ist ja auch Gewicht und etwas was gewartet werden muss bzw kaputt gehen kann.

Jedoch sollte es nicht zu teuer sein, das Rad würde vor der Schule angeschlossen sein, heißt das es geklaut werden kann. Hier habe ich mich schon für ein Faltschloss entschieden. 
In meinem Fall bin ich von bafög abhängig und kann nicht mal eben in den Laden gehen und mir ein teures kaufen. 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiter helfen  Also kein Fixie, Singlspeed ist denk ich ok.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dir sehr empfehlen, mehr als einen Gang zu nehmen   Ist einfach angenehmer und schneller ...  

Vom Anforderungsprofil her wäre für dich wohl ein Crossrad etwas,  sportlich aber etwas robuster als ein normales Straßenrad (ich meine nicht diese Rennrad-Verschnitte ).  

Zum Beispiel ein Canyon Yellowstone.  Die Gabel ist mies, da gibts aber unter 1000€ eifnach nichts vernünftiges,  der Rest ist aber soweit sehr passend.  Damit sollte man ziemlich flink durch den Stadtverkehr kommen,  und mit Kopfsteinpflaster wird es auch fertig.


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir sehr empfehlen, mehr als einen Gang zu nehmen   Ist einfach angenehmer und schneller ...
> 
> Vom Anforderungsprofil her wäre für dich wohl ein Crossrad etwas,  sportlich aber etwas robuster als ein normales Straßenrad (ich meine nicht diese Rennrad-Verschnitte ).
> 
> Zum Beispiel ein Canyon Yellowstone.  Die Gabel ist mies, da gibts aber unter 1000€ eifnach nichts vernünftiges,  der Rest ist aber soweit sehr passend.  Damit sollte man ziemlich flink durch den Stadtverkehr kommen,  und mit Kopfsteinpflaster wird es auch fertig.


 
Uii.. Ne also das ist mir viel zu viel. Wie gesagt wenn das Fahrrad geklaut wird, was ja oft der Fall ist, und das dann 1000€ waren .. Geht gar nicht sorry


----------



## -sori- (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn du es mit einem guten Schloss an nen Laternenpfosten o. Ä. Schliesst, dürfte da nicht viel passieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, die Yellowstones gibts ab 600€.  Die sind nicht high-end,  aber ganz brauchbar und für dich bestimmt gut geeignet.  

Und ein gutes Schloss ist natürlich Pflicht!  Dafür nochmal 30-50€ einplanen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Juni 2014)

Naja. 10km täglich hin und auch wieder zurück - wie lange soll dein neues Bike halten? Deore LX ist da in meinen Augen Minimumausstattung. Alles darunter macht dir nicht lange Freude. Ist wie mit einem S775 C2D BF4 oder WatchDogs auf Ultra spielen zu wollen. Geht nicht wirklich. Wenn du nicht ca. 600€ für ein neues Bike ausgeben kannst/willst, dann such dir ein gutes Gebrauchtes Bike in deiner Gegend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir sehr empfehlen, mehr als einen Gang zu nehmen   Ist einfach angenehmer und schneller ...



Wobei fürs flache Berlin tatsächlich ne einfache Nabenschaltung reichen sollte. Das erspart zumindest die Wartung und eine 8 Gang Alfine kostet nicht die Welt.



> Vom Anforderungsprofil her wäre für dich wohl ein Crossrad etwas,  sportlich aber etwas robuster als ein normales Straßenrad (ich meine nicht diese Rennrad-Verschnitte ).
> 
> Zum Beispiel ein Canyon Yellowstone.  Die Gabel ist mies, da gibts aber unter 1000€ eifnach nichts vernünftiges,



Crosser gibts auch immer mal wieder mit Starrgabel. Da muss er aber selbst wissen, wie das mit dem Pflaster aussieht, denn dicke Reifen passen bei denen nie. Aber gute Federgabeln kosten eben, wie ich nur zu gut weiß...




-sori- schrieb:


> Wenn du es mit einem guten Schloss an nen Laternenpfosten o. Ä. Schliesst, dürfte da nicht viel passieren.


 
Mir wurde ein geschätzt 300 € Rad samt Abus-Bügelschloss geklaut...


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2014)

Ok dank euch erst mal. Mindestens zwei Jahre . 

Ich könnt ein felt Carbon Fahrrad für 500€ bekommen  aber das ist ein Rennrad .. Weiß nicht ob ich damit glücklich werden würde


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Ok dank euch erst mal. Mindestens zwei Jahre .
> 
> Ich könnt ein felt Carbon Fahrrad für 500€ bekommen  aber das ist ein Rennrad .. Weiß nicht ob ich damit glücklich werden würde


 
Auf Kopfsteinpflaster eher nicht.  Und auch im Allgemeinen würde ich auf der Straße etwas wendigeres und mit besseren Bremsen empfehlen,  kann im Verkehr sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2014)

Was sagt ihr hier zu? 

Motobecane Rennrad 28 Zoll noch sehr gut erhalten 58 Rh, 180*€
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ch-sehr-gut-erhalten-58-rh/217772106-217-3498


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr selbst so einen "Oldtimer" mit ein paar modernen Anbauteilen und seit die Mäntel durch ein paar Duranos Plus ersetzt wurden fahr ich da auch überall mit rum. Aber man muss natürlich selbst ungefähr wissen womit man klar kommt. Generell ist so ein Stahlrahmen aber immer noch besser federnd als ein modernes Alurad.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr hier zu?
> 
> Motobecane Rennrad 28 Zoll noch sehr gut erhalten 58 Rh, 180*€
> Motobecane Rennrad 28 Zoll noch sehr gut erhalten 58 Rh in Berlin - Tiergarten | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Kopfsteinpflaster wird damit nicht angenehmer ...   ab einer bestimmten Dicke der Reifen sogar ernsthaft gefährlich.


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand von euch bei Kleinanzeigen gucken in berlin nach nem schicken teil? Max 300€ - aber für die stvo muss ich es auch noch fit machen

Achja rahmengrösse L (184gross)


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand von euch bei Kleinanzeigen gucken in berlin nach nem schicken teil? Max 300€ - aber für die stvo muss ich es auch noch fit machen
> 
> Achja rahmengrösse L (184gross)


 
STVO ist eigentlich halb so wild.  Batterielampen dran,  und am besten Reifen mit Reflektorstreifen kaufen (die sehen nicht so ******* aus wie Speichenreflektoren und sind mMn sogar noch effektiver).    Dann ist die Rennleitung für gewöhnlich auch schon zufrieden. 

Bei den Lampen kann man darauf achten, dass sie auch zur Seite Licht abgeben, dadurch wird man auch nochmal etwas besser gesehen. 

Schutzbleche sind in der Theorie auch vorgeschrieben,  aber ehrlich gesagt,  bei nem sportlichen Rad ohne Schutzbleche habe ich noch nie gehört, dass da jemand was gesagt hat.    Für gewöhnlich gucken die nur ob du im Dunkeln gut sichtbare Lampen hast oder nicht, alles andere ist auch vergleichsweise nebensächlich. 





Habe mal bei Kleinanzeigen geguckt,  und das hier ist interessant:
D*Y*N*A*M*I*C*S ( XT + LX + DEORE ) 10Kg Speedbike in Berlin - Reinickendorf | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Ist zwar ein etwas wilder Zusammenbau (der Rahmen und die Gabel wirken irgendwie sehr komisch zusammen  ),  könnte aber wirklich gut fahren.  Und ist sehr wartungsfreundlich.   Allerdings vielleicht etwas klein ...  


Ansonsten hatte ich sowas im Sinn:
FOCUS Crossrad 28zoll 50RH hydraulische Scheibenbremse in Berlin - Lichtenberg | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Die Ausstattung ist vom Prinzip her das, woran ich gedacht hatte, leider ist aber alles (Gabel, Bremsen, Antrieb) ziemlich minimalistisch ...  das alles in etwas hochwertiger wäre eigentlich meine Empfehlung.  



Stevens Mountainbike in Berlin - Reinickendorf | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Auch das hier wäre prinzipiell die richtige Richtung,  aber wie es scheint ist auch da die Ausstattung etwas schwach und es braucht ganz offensichtlich mal etwas Pflege, bevor es wieder gut läuft ... 



Gudereit Bike Spirit CX 45 Sport Series in Berlin - Tempelhof | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Das hier gefällt mir sehr gut,  und ist auch sehr gut in Schuss.  Könnte auch von der Größe her hinkommen. (bei den anderen meist nicht angegeben ...)



So, habe keine Lust, weiter zu suchen      Aber das Gudereit gefällt mir gerade am besten.  Jetztendlich musst du aber selber rausfinden, was dir passt.


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> STVO ist eigentlich halb so wild.  Batterielampen dran,  und am besten Reifen mit Reflektorstreifen kaufen (die sehen nicht so ******* aus wie Speichenreflektoren und sind mMn sogar noch effektiver).    Dann ist die Rennleitung für gewöhnlich auch schon zufrieden.
> 
> Bei den Lampen kann man darauf achten, dass sie auch zur Seite Licht abgeben, dadurch wird man auch nochmal etwas besser gesehen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich Dank dir, die Anzeige mit dem gudereit habe ich mal angeschrieben. 
Wenn ich mir das Rad anschauen fahre, worauf sollt ich besonders achten?


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Ich Dank dir, die Anzeige mit dem gudereit habe ich mal angeschrieben.
> Wenn ich mir das Rad anschauen fahre, worauf sollt ich besonders achten?


 Einerseits würde ich einfach mal alles auf Funktion testen,  und ansonsten ist die Größe wichtig.    

Und es muss dir einfach gefallen, von der Sitzposition und dem Fahren her.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Einerseits würde ich einfach mal alles auf Funktion testen,  und ansonsten ist die Größe wichtig.


Ganz wichtig. Schalten die Gänge sauber durch, funktionieren die Bremsen richtig. Läuft der Freilauf sauber? (Hörbar an einem gleichmäßigen "Rasseln", wenn man sich rollen läßt).


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und es muss dir einfach gefallen, von der Sitzposition und dem Fahren her.


 Das läßt sich später noch leicht und günstig ändern. Nicht jeder Po paßt auf jeden Sattel und nicht jeder Griff wird von jedem Fahrer als bequem empfunden. Aber das sind im Vergleich zum Rest wirklich Peanuts.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2014)

Ja klar, Sattel und co kann man noch anpassen,  aber die Geometrie muss ungefähr stimmen.  Daran lässt sich nur relativ wenig verändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kopfsteinpflaster wird damit nicht angenehmer ...   ab einer bestimmten Dicke der Reifen sogar ernsthaft gefährlich.


 
/sign/sign/sign
Ich mag mit einer Vorliebe für dicke Reifen ja ne Ausnahme sein - aber wenn schon explizit Kopfsteinpflaster genannt wird, sind 40-45 mm breite imho das absolute Minimum. Für genau sowas sind eigentlich Ballonbikes mit 60+ mm Reifen in Mode. (aber die gibts nicht in antik&billig. Neu ist mir bei meinen eigenen Recherchen das Guderid Twenty9 in Erinnerung. Gibts aber nur in einer Größe -deren Maße nicht mal der Hersteller weiß- und liegt knapp im vierstelligen.)




Stryke7 schrieb:


> STVO ist eigentlich halb so wild.  Batterielampen dran,  und am besten Reifen mit Reflektorstreifen kaufen (die sehen nicht so ******* aus wie Speichenreflektoren und sind mMn sogar noch effektiver).    Dann ist die Rennleitung für gewöhnlich auch schon zufrieden.



Bei nem Rad mit Felgenbremse muss man die Reifen dann aber regelmäßig waschen...
Ich werd mir für meins vermutlich diese Clips holen, die um eine Speiche rumgreifen, statt zwischen mehreren zu klemmen. StVZO-kompatibel und halbwegs dezent.



> Stevens Mountainbike in Berlin - Reinickendorf | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Auch das hier wäre prinzipiell die richtige Richtung,  aber wie es scheint ist auch da die Ausstattung etwas schwach und es braucht ganz offensichtlich mal etwas Pflege, bevor es wieder gut läuft ...



Also von genau so etwas wurde mir wegen der mangelhaften Haltbarkeit der Gabeln abgeraten - und hier ist sie auch noch gute gebraucht. Dazu kommt eine schlecht gewartete Schaltung, schrottreife Reifen und Laufräder, bei denen Neukauf ggf. die sinnvollere Variante ist.
Frag mich ehrlich, was an dem Rad noch den Preis rechtfertigen soll.




Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig. Schalten die Gänge sauber durch, funktionieren die Bremsen richtig. Läuft der Freilauf sauber? (Hörbar an einem gleichmäßigen "Rasseln", wenn man sich rollen läßt).


 
Wenn er sogar mit "gar keiner Schaltung" liebäugelt, wäre eine schlechte imho tollerabel. Neujustieren lassen kostet auch nicht soviel.
Wichtiger wäre imho:
- Zustand der Naben? Kein Spiel, kein Ruckeln wären schön. Wenn die Lagerschale einen Schaden hat (und die teuersten/haltbarsten werden nicht in der preislichen Zielgruppe liegen), wirds teuer
- Zustand Zahnkränze, Ritzel? Wenn da nur noch Haifische kreisen und bei der (Billig-)Kurbel ggf. eine Kranzwechsel nicht möglich ist, sind schnell zwei Hunnis weg
- Eng verwandt wäre auch das Tretlager. Das kostet zwar für sich nicht die Welt, aber in einem alten Rahmen kann es so festgegammelt sein, dass es sich gar nicht mehr wechseln lässt.
- Bei sehr alten Rädern mit Felgenbremsen sollte man ggf. auch mal gucken, wieviel Wandstärke bei den Felgen noch übrig ist. Die Kosten zwar, genauso wie Naben, nicht die Welt - aber wenn man nicht selbst Einspeichen kann, dann nimmt man am Ende doch einen neuen Laufradsatz für >100 €, weil die Arbeit sonst zu teuer wird.


P.S.:
Bezüglich bestellen habe ich kürzlich bei hibike, bike24 und Kurbelix Teile gekauft.
Bei Kurbelix kamen einige Teile in Tütchen ohne Anleitung, obwohl das z.B. bei ner B&M Lampe nicht üblich wäre und die Nabe am Vorderrad hat ein zu straf angezogenes Lager (was bei günstigen Shimano-Dynamos wohl üblich ist - aber da es die Kombination mit dieser Felge woanders nicht gibt, hat da jemand dran gearbeitet und hätte das in einer Minute klären können). Umgekehrt waren die Preise da aber auch z.T. recht günstig, "bulk" passt also.
Bike24 hat auch recht gute Preise und vor allem eine riesen Auswahl (mit entsprechend vielen Angeboten). Aber auf deren Größenempfehlungen sollte man sich nicht verlassen. Mir wurde 20" vorgeschlagen, ich habe 22" bestellt und jetzt behalte ich statt dessen den 24" von hibike 
Hibike wiederum hat merkwürdige Lieferzeitangaben: "Ab Lager" heißt, dass ein Rahmen erstmal in die Werkstatt geht und da nachgearbeitet wird. Netter Service (dafür auch 10 € teurer als Bike24), aber möchte man als "sofort"- und "extra per Nachnahme"-Besteller eigentlich vorher wissen. Zumal die Arbeit einen etwas zwiespältigen Eindruck hinterlässt. (Beim Tretlager-planen wurde recht viel Material abgenommen. Die Bremsaufnahmen wurden nicht geplant, dafür aber ein Teil der Gewinde an der Gabel mit Schrauben gängig gemacht. Die letzte davon aber so hart angezogen, dass sie beim lösen einen Teil der Farbe mitgenommen hat. Zudem hat der Rahmen eine kleine Stoßstelle am Ausfallende und leichten Flugrost am Gabelschaft. Was beides schnell passiert und für micht jetzt kein echter Grund für Beschwerden und vor allem Wartezeiten ist, aber auch nicht sein muss)


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2014)

Gestern mein Rad vom Mechaniker geholt (neue Bremsbeläge vorn, die alten Magura Martas mal neu befüllen lassen), heute Morgen steh ich auf, treff meinen Mitbewohner im Flur "Die Nachbarin hat mir gesagt, heut Nacht haben sie zwei von ihren Rädern aus unserm Garten geklaut".
****, so schnell war ich in meinem Leben noch nicht die Treppe unten...

Zu irgendwas muss ein 10kg schweres Schloss aus speziell gehärtetem Stahl und mit riesen-Verschluss ja gut sein, mein Baby war noch da 

Ab heute Nacht übernachtet es im Keller, auch, wenn der Vermieter das nicht will...


----------



## -sori- (26. Juni 2014)

Kannst ne Plane oder ein Tuch drüberhängen, dann wird er wohl nicht viel davon mitbekommen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ab heute Nacht übernachtet es im Keller, auch, wenn der Vermieter das nicht will...


 
Lies dazu bitte deinen Mietvertrag genau durch - kann ein Abmahnungs-/Kündigungsgrund sein. Ansonsten halt in die Küche stellen oder im Wohnzimmer über die Couch hängen.


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Juni 2014)

Ich danke euch für die zahlreichen Tipps! 
Mit Kopfsteinpflaster meine ich ja nich unbedingt, dass ich diese nur fahre! Es gibt viele Strassen in Berlin die welche haben aber mein Hauptfahrweg sind geteerte Straßen. 
Leider hat sich der Kollege nicht gemeldet von der Anzeige, vielleicht mag ja noch mal jemand schauen bei kleinanzeigen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2014)

Hat hier jemand eine Ahnung, wie ein Shimano RD-C050 Umwerfer (vor allem Kettenspannung) eingestellt wird bzw. weiß, wie man das rausfindet?
Eine kurze Anleitung (.pdf) habe ich schon gefunden, aber trotz passender Typbezeichnung passt die nicht auf mein Teil. Die auf Seite 6 beschriebene "B-Tension adjustment crew" gibts bei mir an der beschriebenen Position nicht. Genau so eine bräuchte aber, denn der Umwerfer federt nicht weit genug aus und kommt deswegen nicht auf das größte Ritzel. (obwohl es ein 32er und der Umwerfer bis 34 zugelassen ist)


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eine Ahnung, wie ein Shimano RD-C050 Umwerfer eingestellt wird bzw. weiß, wie man das rausfindet?
> Eine kurze Anleitung (.pdf) habe ich schon gefunden, aber trotz passender Typbezeichnung passt die nicht auf mein Teil. Die auf Seite 6 beschriebene "B-Tension adjustment crew" gibts bei mir an der beschriebenen Position nicht. Genau so eine bräuchte aber, denn der Umwerfer federt nicht weit genug aus und kommt deswegen nicht auf das größte Ritzel. (obwohl es ein 32er und der Umwerfer bis 34 zugelassen ist)



Oh nein,  es gibt noch jemanden, der dieses Schrottteil benutzt?   Das ist uralt und war damals schon mies ...  Hatte auch mal eins davon  

Das Schaltwerk kommt also nicht tief genug,  um die Kette auf das größte Ritzel zu legen? Versuch mal, ihm horizontal mehr Spielraum zu geben, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2014)

Hey - er war umsonst und der Rest von meinem Rad so schon 5 Hunderter überm Budget. Dass das Ding derart schrottig ist, konnte ich ja nicht ahnen 
Was meinst du mit "horizontal mehr Spielraum geben"?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2014)

Du kannst in beide Richtungen (innen-außen) einstellen,  wie weit das Schaltwerk sich bewegen kann.   Hat er da genug Spielraum?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2014)

Da sollte es kein Problem geben. Im Moment habe ich versucht, ihn provisorisch aufs zweitgrößte Ritzel zu beschränken und dafür musste ich die Schraube für den inneren Anschlag schon soweit reindrehen, wie möglich. Wenn ich soweit rausdrehe, wie möglich, dürfte er bis in die Speichen reichen - aber vorher bleibt er halt am größten Ritzel hängen. (Er stößt tatsächlich seitlich dagegen, Ritzel und Laufrolle überlappen sich um 2-3 mm. Von etwaigem Abstand, damit die Kette sauber läuft, will man gar nicht erst träumen.)


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2014)

Also, es stößt seitlich gegen das Ritzel, aber die Kette springt trotzdem nicht rauf?
Wie schaut das Ritzel aus? Das sollte ja 2-4 Stellen haben, die die Kette "hochheben", sind die noch ok?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also, es stößt seitlich gegen das Ritzel, aber die Kette springt trotzdem nicht rauf?
> Wie schaut das Ritzel aus? Das sollte ja 2-4 Stellen haben, die die Kette "hochheben", sind die noch ok?


 
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist das Problem, dass das Schaltwerk am Auge nicht weit genug nach hinten schwenken kann,  um Platz zu machen.   

Und die angeblich vorhandene Stellschraube für diesen Anschlag gibts wohl nicht ...      Falls das wirklich so ist,  fällt mir nichts anderes ein, als das Schaltwerk zu tauschen.


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2014)

Bei mir wars lange umgekehrt - das neunte Ritzel hinten, also das Kleinste, ging nicht. Dann hat mein Dad sich ne neue Schaltung gekauft, hab seine Alte gekriegt, seitdem gehen alle Gänge problemlos. Müsste davor ne SRAM X9 gehabt haben, jetzt die X-0.

Ich hab haufenweise alte Fahrradteile daheim rumliegen, inklusive besagter X9.
Kann mal mit meinem Dad reden, bei Interesse würde er die vielleicht um nen guten Preis abtreten!


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2014)

Eine X9 ist schon was gutes,  man muss sie nur gut einstellen.   SRAM und Shimano mixen geht prinzipiell,  aber nicht in jeder Kombination gleich gut.


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2014)

Mit meinem Rahmen ging die X9 hinten eben nie auf das kleinste Ritzel, egal, wie sie eingestellt war. Hab da ne Weile rumversucht, und mich dann mit dem 8. zufriedengegeben^^
Hätte auch nicht gewechselt, wenn nicht Dad zur damals aktuellsten Shimano gewechselt hätte, und ich somit die X-0 gekriegt hätte...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also, es stößt seitlich gegen das Ritzel, aber die Kette springt trotzdem nicht rauf?
> Wie schaut das Ritzel aus? Das sollte ja 2-4 Stellen haben, die die Kette "hochheben", sind die noch ok?


 
Die Ritzel sind nagelneu, aber die Kette kann halt nicht aufspringen, solange der Umwerfer noch über dem zweiten Ritzel hängt und gar nicht weiter in die Mitte kann 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist das Problem, dass das Schaltwerk am Auge nicht weit genug nach hinten schwenken kann,  um Platz zu machen.



Exakt.



> Und die angeblich vorhandene Stellschraube für diesen Anschlag gibts wohl nicht ...      Falls das wirklich so ist,  fällt mir nichts anderes ein, als das Schaltwerk zu tauschen.


 
Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass ich einfach nur zu blöd bin, die Schraube zu finden. Hab sogar schon geguckt, ob man das Ding irgendwie zerlegt bekommt, um direkt an der Feder was zu machen - aber irgendwie ist das ganze obere Ende des Umwerfers (also oberhalb des Bereiches, der seitlich schwenkt/das eigentliche Schalten übernimmt) ein einziger solider Block.




ebastler schrieb:


> Mit meinem Rahmen ging die X9 hinten eben nie auf das kleinste Ritzel, egal, wie sie eingestellt war. Hab da ne Weile rumversucht, und mich dann mit dem 8. zufriedengegeben^^


 
Bei mir sinds ja insgesamt nur 8 (wodurch ich mit schmaleren 9-fach Umwerfern vermutlich nichts anfangen könnte, selbst wenn mir die jemand in öffentlichen Threads anbieten sollte  ), aber so, wie es derzeit ist, komm ich nicht nur auf das größte nicht drauf, ich habe auch beim zweitgrößten arg wenig Abstand. Da wird die Kette vermutlich nicht sauber laufen. Blieben noch 6 :-/


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2014)

Shit, tut mir Leid, an die Regel hatte ich grad gar nicht gedacht... Kaum gehts nicht mehr um Hardware, vergisst man schnell, wo man ist^^


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass du nicht zu blöd bist die Schraube zu sehen und es wirklich keine gibt.   Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wie es bei mir war,   aber es gibt Modelle die eine solche Schraube nicht haben.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Juni 2014)

Was haltet Ihr von dem hier?

Scott Rennrad RH 56 orange 105 Shimano technisch i.O. in Berlin - Friedrichshain | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Aluminium Rennrad 54iger Rahmen in Berlin - Mitte | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dem hier?
> 
> Scott Rennrad RH 56 orange 105 Shimano technisch i.O. in Berlin - Friedrichshain | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Aluminium Rennrad 54iger Rahmen in Berlin - Mitte | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Kann man fahren,  wäre persönlich nicht so mein Ding.    Kopfsteinpflaster musst du damit aber umgehen


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Juni 2014)

Weshalb ist es nicht so dein Ding? der Radtyp an sich oder weshalb?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Weshalb ist es nicht so dein Ding? der Radtyp an sich oder weshalb?


 
Ja,  damit ist man zwar schnell,  aber in der Innenstadt sind auch eine gewisse Wendigkeit und gute Bremsen gefragt.   Und wenn man Bordsteinkanten nicht als Hindernis ansehen muss,  ist das auch angenehmer und trägt zur Reisegeschwindigkeit bei ... 

Deshalb würde ich auf ein Crossrad setzen.  


Aber falls du mit einem Rennrad klarkommst, dann nimm das.  Wird auch viel gefahren und scheint auch zu gehen.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja,  damit ist man zwar schnell,  aber in der Innenstadt sind auch eine gewisse Wendigkeit und gute Bremsen gefragt.


 
Gutes Stichwort, welche Bremsen sind denn "gut" 
nur hydraulische oder Scheibenbremsen? 
Und was genau meinst du mit Wendigkeit? Worauf kommt es da an?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, welche Bremsen sind denn "gut"
> nur hydraulische oder Scheibenbremsen?
> Und was genau meinst du mit Wendigkeit? Worauf kommt es da an?


 
Am besten sind natürlich Scheibenbremsen,  aber hydraulische Felgenbremsen tun es hier auch.  V-Brakes sind meiner Meinung nach schon etwas grenzwertig,  meine kommen jeden Tag an ihre Grenzen  (allerdings gehts hier auch mal bergab).  Da müssen wenn dann schon gute Beläge drauf. 
Die Seitenzugbremsen von Rennrädern haben meist noch weniger Power,  und dazu kommt, dass bei den verwendeten Lenkern die Haltung beim Bremsen vollkommen unpraktisch ist.  

Wendigkeit ist quasi das Gegenteil vom Geradeauslauf  
Ich würde da jetzt mal nur die verschiedenen Arten von Fahrrädern unterscheiden,  im Detail hängt sie von folgendem ab:

- Größe und Abstand der Räder
- Lenkwinkel
- Länge des Vorbaus
- Sitzhöhe (und Verhältnis zwischen Sitzhöhe und Narbenhöhe)
(- art des Lenkers)


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Juni 2014)

naja bei kleinanzeigen habe ich bisher kein Bike gesehen mit Scheibenbremsen.. 
bei real ist eins im angebot für 179 €  spass


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> naja bei kleinanzeigen habe ich bisher kein Bike gesehen mit Scheibenbremsen..
> bei real ist eins im angebot für 179 €  spass


 
Dann lieber schlechtere Bremsen,  als was von Real


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2014)

Beim Bremsen mit dem RR sind die Reifen deutlich schneller am Reibungsende als die eigentlichen Bremsen. 

Ich bleibe dabei: Wenn du ein Rennrad willst dann hol dir eins. Ich fahr selbst auch mit nem RR durch die Gegend (was z.B. auch Düsseldorf und Essen beinhaltet) und sehe da grundsätzlich kein Problem mit (wenn man anständige Reifen drauf zieht, ansonsten darfst du alle 2 Meter den Schlauch wechseln). Auch Kopfsteinpflaster bei Regen und Bahnschienen kann man damit überleben, man muss sich halt nur drauf einstellen. "Einfacher" ist es natürlich mit dicken "Ballonrädern".

@Stryke7:
Nicht böse nehmen, aber irgendwie klingt dein Anforderungsprofil an ein Rad wie das einen typischen "Kampfradlers". Wenn man sich an die STVO hält sind weder extrem enge Kurven noch aggressives Anfahren von Bordsteinen nötig.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Stryke7:
> Nicht böse nehmen, aber irgendwie klingt dein Anforderungsprofil an ein Rad wie das einen typischen "Kampfradlers". Wenn man sich an die STVO hält sind weder extrem enge Kurven noch aggressives Anfahren von Bordsteinen nötig.


 
Das nehme ich dir nicht übel  

Ich fahre schon sehr lange und sehr viel Fahrrad,  und da kommt man irgendwann zu einem sehr zeitoptimierten Fahrstil.  Man kann aber trotzdem noch auf die Straßenverkehrsordnung und das Wohl seiner Mitmenschen achten  

Aber im Innenstadt-Stau hat ein Fahrrad den Charme, dass man seine Route sehr spontan und sehr frei ändern kann.  


Gleichzeitig muss man sich bewusst sein, dass man regelmäßig von Autofahrern übersehen oder falsch eingeschätzt wird und deshalb jederzeit Herr der Lage sein muss. Da sind gute Bremsen und die Möglichkeit, schnell zu reagieren und auszuweichen, wichtig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht böse nehmen, aber irgendwie klingt dein Anforderungsprofil an ein Rad wie das einen typischen "Kampfradlers". Wenn man sich an die STVO hält sind weder extrem enge Kurven noch aggressives Anfahren von Bordsteinen nötig.


 
Mit Krampfadlern hat das wenig zu tun. Es gibt mehr als genug andere, vor allem Autofahrer, die sich nicht an die STVO halten. Da ist man entweder in der Lage, schnell zu reagieren; oder man ist lahm (richtig lahm, 15-20 km/h Spitze); oder man ist im Krankenhaus/tot. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss: Gerade Rennräder stehen eigentlich in dem Ruf, eher zu nervös sein und selbst sehr komfortable Tourenräder können gut reagieren, wenn man sich traut, den Lenker auch wirklich zu benutzen.
Und Bordsteine runterfahren muss man auch oftmals, wenn man sich STVO-konform in eine Links-Abiegerspur einordnen möchte - die Alternativen wäre 2 Ampelphasen als Fußgänger anstellen oder schon seit dem letzten Block auf der linken Spur fahren, was i.d.R. wenig Verständnis der vierrädigen Zeitgenossen einbringt. Ich persönlich würde aber schon allein für Schlaglöcher, Pflaster,... etwas mehr Reifen haben wollen. Denn auch da gilt: Sicherheitsabstand halten die 2 Tonner allenfalls zu Polizeiwagen ein. Wenns dir als Radler die zu dünnen Räder verreist, dann liegst du nicht nur auf der Schnauze, sondern auch unterm Auto.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Am besten sind natürlich Scheibenbremsen,  aber hydraulische Felgenbremsen tun es hier auch.  V-Brakes sind meiner Meinung nach schon etwas grenzwertig,  meine kommen jeden Tag an ihre Grenzen  (allerdings gehts hier auch mal bergab).


 Hmm. Dann sind deine V-Brakes nicht die besten. Meine XT (mit weichen Coolstop Belägen) bremsen auch bergab (z.B. Kiel Bergstraße) ohne Probleme meine 110kg innerhalb kurzer Strecke auf null.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dann lieber schlechtere Bremsen,  als was von Real


 Volle Zustimmung!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Bordsteine runterfahren muss man auch oftmals, wenn man sich STVO-konform in eine Links-Abiegerspur einordnen möchte - die Alternativen wäre 2 Ampelphasen als Fußgänger anstellen oder schon seit dem letzten Block auf der linken Spur fahren, was i.d.R. wenig Verständnis der vierrädigen Zeitgenossen einbringt. Ich persönlich würde aber schon allein für Schlaglöcher, Pflaster,... etwas mehr Reifen haben wollen. Denn auch da gilt: Sicherheitsabstand halten die 2 Tonner allenfalls zu Polizeiwagen ein. Wenns dir als Radler die zu dünnen Räder verreist, dann liegst du nicht nur auf der Schnauze, sondern auch unterm Auto.


 Stimmt. Würde auch ein Treckingrad oder MTB empfehlen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Hmm. Dann sind deine V-Brakes nicht die besten. Meine XT (mit weichen Coolstop Belägen) bremsen auch bergab (z.B. Kiel Bergstraße) ohne Probleme meine 110kg innerhalb kurzer Strecke auf null.


 Wie ich geschrieben habe,  mit guten Belägen geht es halbwegs.  Coolstop sind da schon gut. 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich,  Kiel hat auch nicht die krassesten Höhenunterschiede!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und sind wir mal ehrlich,  Kiel hat auch nicht die krassesten Höhenunterschiede!


 Stimmt. Aber die Bremsen machen auch in Bergen (schwäbische Alb/Schweizer Grenze) nen sehr guten Job.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber die Bremsen machen auch in Bergen (schwäbische Alb/Schweizer Grenze) nen sehr guten Job.


 Ja, mit guten Belägen und kräftigen Unterarmen geht das.   Aber schlechter als V-Brake darf es eigentlich schon nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, mit guten Belägen und kräftigen Unterarmen geht das.


 Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du deine Bremsen bedienst - bei mir reicht der Zeige- oder Mittelfinger in jeder Situation.


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2014)

Ich habe sehr schwache Unterarme, und mit meinen alten Felgenbremsen waren Bodenhaftung oder vorn-über-kippen in jeder Situation eher das Problem, als die Bremskraft, die ich mit Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger problemlos aufbringen konnte. Meine Martas jetzt sind nochmal etwas bissiger, aber Probleme hatte ich auch davor nie...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juni 2014)

@ bastler: Jepp so war´s bei mir sogar zu Zeiten der "guten alten" Cantis. Dreiecken sei dank.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

/sign.
Das einzige Mal, als mir meine Cantis nicht gereicht haben, war, als der vordere Bremszug gerissen ist (Unterarme? )
Mit V-Brakes wurden zwei Finger an der Hand frei - darüber hinaus könnte man jetzt höchstens noch auf 1 Finger umstellen.

Hat noch irgend jemand einen Tipp für mich, was das Einstellen des Shimano-Schaltwerkes angeht?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn da keine Schraube für die Vorspannung dran ist, könntest du was unterlegen? Also zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk (bzw. dessen "Nase") was einklemmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

Hmm...
Wäre nen Versuch wert (schwenkt allerdings nach hinten oben, vorn unten wäre besser), aber ich hab spontan keine Idee, wie. Es ist ja wirklich nur eine kleine Nase. Seitlich und vor allem nach unten offen, ohne Befestigungspunkte/Flächen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juni 2014)

Langer Kabelbinder um das Ding rum und dann Schaltwerk nach unten schwenken? So könntest du mit der Zahl der Strapse die Höhe der Unterlegung steuern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

Fehlt mir gerade das Vorstellungsvermögen. Wo rum genau?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign.
> Das einzige Mal, als mir meine Cantis nicht gereicht haben, war, als der vordere Bremszug gerissen ist (Unterarme? )
> Mit V-Brakes wurden zwei Finger an der Hand frei - darüber hinaus könnte man jetzt höchstens noch auf 1 Finger umstellen.
> 
> Hat noch irgend jemand einen Tipp für mich, was das Einstellen des Shimano-Schaltwerkes angeht?


 
Die aktuellen Modelle der Scheibenbremsen von Shimano haben auch nur noch kleine 1-Finger-Griffe.   Da reichts  

Beim Schaltwerk würde ich zu einer Werkstatt deines Vertrauens gehen und für ein paar Euro was gebrauchtes holen,  ist vermutlich eifnacher.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich will mir demnächst mein erstes MTB kaufen, habe knapp 500 € zur Verfügung, tur Not auch etwas mehr..
Schrittlänge beträgt 90cm, Gewicht ist 75kg.
Habe mir schon mal ein paar Modelle rausgesucht. werde ich gleich per Edit einfügen (schreibe am Hand)


Centurion Backfire 600.27 MTB (2013)
 Radon ZR Team 26 5.0
 Radon ZR Team 29 5.0

Mein Favorit ist bisher das Centurion.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand kurz was zu den Rädern sagen könnte, ob diese was taugen oder welches am besten ist.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> [*]Centurion Backfire 600.27 MTB (2013)


Sieht ganz gut aus. Auf jeden Fall ne gute Basis.


Daxelinho schrieb:


> [*] Radon ZR Team 26 5.0


Nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Das Schaltwerk ist gut - der Rest ist auf C2D Celeron-Niveau mit Onboard-Grafik.


Daxelinho schrieb:


> [*] Radon ZR Team 29 5.0


 Etwas besser - aber auch nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Juli 2014)

Dann wird es aller Vorraussicht nach das Centurion 
Ich fahre die Tage noch mal in einen Bike-Shop kennt jemand einen guten in (der Nähe von) Bremen?
Oder noch weitere Tipps, die mir bei einer Besichtigung im Laden helfen können? Als Anfänger ist man ja immer auf die Glaubwürdigkeit der Angestellten angewiesen bzw. diesen sogar ausgeliefert 

LG


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Juli 2014)

Achte auf Naben, Felgen, Kurbel und die Schalt-/Bremshebel. Schaltwerk ist meist was gutes dran (zum "blenden"). Lenker und Sattel sind in meinen Augen keine Kaufkriterien - lassen sich später leicht tauschen. Also lieber ein gutes Bike mit nem nicht so bequemen Sattel als ein schlechtes mit nem bequemen Sattel.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Juli 2014)

Wie kann man gutes vom schlechten Unterscheiden? Gibt es da irgendwas für den Laien? Oder bringt es nur was, wenn man weiß, das XYZ gut ist, aber ABC schrott?  Also quasi wissen, welche Teile von welchem Hersteller was taugen und welche nicht?
Oder kann man sagen, dass bspl. Shimano immer gut ist?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Oder kann man sagen, dass bspl. Shimano immer gut ist?


 Nope. Die bauen auch Müll. Acera, Alivio, Altus und SIS haben an nem Fahrrad meiner Meinung nichts zu suchen. Ab Deore aufwärts (Deore, Deore LX, XT, XTR) bekommst du gute Teile, die auch was aushalten. Früher gab´s auch noch STX und STX RC - waren für den Preis echt gut.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Juli 2014)

Das bringt mich schon mal deutlich weiter, danke  Wenn ich noch mehr fragen hab, melde ich mich, aber fürs erste wars das 

LG


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2014)

Allein vom Mitlesen hier bekomme ich auch Lust auf ein Mountainbike. 

Ich besitze 2 Crossbikes von Cube und bin größtenteils auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs. Während Schotter bei leichten Steigungen und Gefällen mit entsprechendem Reifenprofil noch gar keine Probleme macht, sind Waldwege (vor allem bei Nässe, wie ich letztens feststellen durfte) schon eine größere Herausforderung. Schmale Reifen in Kombination mit 28 Zoll. Ein Wunder, dass ich das Rad immer noch abfangen konnte, ohne mich hinzulegen.
Aber da die ganzen Abfahrten ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste runterknallen... Ein Traum.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Nope. Die bauen auch Müll. Acera, Alivio, Altus und SIS haben an nem Fahrrad meiner Meinung nichts zu suchen. Ab Deore aufwärts (Deore, Deore LX, XT, XTR) bekommst du gute Teile, die auch was aushalten. Früher gab´s auch noch STX und STX RC - waren für den Preis echt gut.


 
Kann man so unterschreiben.  

Die normale Deore-Reihe ist dabei ja auch noch bezahlbar,  tut aber schon gut ihren Dienst. 

Die größeren werden dann noch besser ...   ohne Unfall halten die ewig.   (Ich erinnere mich an den Händler meines Vertrauens und sein Gejammer über sein privates Bike:   "Ich will unbedingt mal die Sram X0  ausprobieren,  aber diese blöde XTR  verschleißt einfach nicht!"   )


@thunderofhate:

Richtig abseits von befestigten Wegen geht der Spaß erst richtig los!   

ich bin demnächst endlich wieder für zwei Tage in Winterberg,  ich freu mich schon total darauf


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die größeren werden dann noch besser ...   ohne Unfall halten die ewig.


 
Stimmt. Mein XT-Schaltwerk hat seit 2004 locker 100tkm erlebt. Bei Eis, Schnee, Sand, Matsch und den anderen üblichen Wegen. Schaltet mit den gleichalten XT-Schalt-/Bremshebeln immer noch einwandfrei in jeder Situation. Habe lediglich mal die Schaltzüge und die Röllchen im Schaltwerk getauscht - die halten seltsamerweise nicht ewig.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre meine Deore-Gruppe jetzt seit gut 5 Jahren,  und die hat mittlerweile auch was 5-stelliges runter.  Langsam fangen da die Probleme an,  die Ritzel werden zu flach,  und im Schaltwerk hat sich das Scharnier für die Höhe festgesetzt (was nur mäßig schlimm ist,  ich muss mal sehen,  ob man das nochmal zum laufen bekommt.  WD-40 alleine hat leider nichts gebracht)

Die Züge muss man zwischendurch mal tauschen,  das liegt meist daran, dass die Röhrchen in denen sie laufen, abnutzen und sich die Reibung erhöht.  Verstärkt wird das, wenn sie kein Öl haben,  oxidieren oder Dreck reinkommt. 

Die Röllchen im Schaltwerk verschleißen auch,  aber da ist das meist nicht besonders kritisch.  Da liegt ja keine Kraft drauf, und abspringen kann die Kette auch nicht. 


Aber ich denke,  in ein paar Jahren werde ich das KTM trotzdem mal in Rente schicken müssen.   Und dann hoffentlich auch ein Rad finden, dass alle Probleme löst,  die ich zZ  damit habe


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Juli 2014)

Und als Schloss ein Faltschloss von Abus? Oder welche Schlosstypen bevorzugt ihr? Brauch ich dann noch irgendwas?  (sinnvolles Zubehör; klar, jeder braucht was anderes )


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich will mir demnächst mein erstes MTB kaufen, habe knapp 500 € zur Verfügung, tur Not auch etwas mehr..
> Schrittlänge beträgt 90cm, Gewicht ist 75kg.
> ...


 
Willst Du damit ernsthaft Mountainbiken? Im Wald und so? 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man für 500€ kein richtiges MTB kaufen "darf". Wenn auf der Gabel Suntour drauf steht, ist meistens schrott drin. Bei 500€-Rädern findest Du leider nichts außer Suntour. Ich denke, es geht etwa hier los: Canyon | Mountainbikes | Yellowstone AL 29 4.9 . Das sind 200€ Aufpreis, die aber (für halbwegs ordentliches Fahren) gut angelegt sind.

Meine Meinung 
sky


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Juli 2014)

Schwer zu beschreiben 
Ich sag es mal so: Ich will damit zur Schule kommen, aber das kann jedes Fahrrad. Dennoch will ich auch mal gerne abseits der befestigten Wege fahren, wofür ich mir gerne eine MTB kaufen möchte. Was man unter "ernsthaft Mountainbiken" versteht, ist wohl eher subjektiv. Klar ist es kein Fahrrad um damit Downhill zu fahren, aber dennoch sollte es meinem Anforderungsbereich entsprechen. Und klar, für ein richtiges MTB sollte man evtl. etwas mehr ausgeben, aber besser als ein Baumarktrad sollte es wohl allemal sein 

Daxelinho


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juli 2014)

Also Du willst damit keine Trails rauf/runter fahren? (Also sowas wie hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singletrail ) Dann sollte es eigentlich reichen. Oder nach was (sehr) gutem gebrauchtem Ausschau halten.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Juli 2014)

Eher weniger, wenn dann Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel nicht. Beim Gebrauchten ist wieder die Frage, wie gut es wirklich ist, ob es tatsächlich gut erhalten ist, etc. 

Daxelinho


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Und als Schloss ein Faltschloss von Abus? Oder welche Schlosstypen bevorzugt ihr?


Ich hab ein paar "StreetCuffs", aber eigentlich nur weil ich die Idee cool fand. Objektiv ist ein klassisches Faltschloss sinnvoller.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juli 2014)

Ja, das kannst Du überprüfen, indem Du eine Besichtigung machst. Wenn Du dich in das Thema einliest, sollte dann wenig schief gehen. Jetzt mal ganz dumm ergoogelt: Fahrrad gebraucht kaufen - Worauf Sie achten sollten - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Willst Du damit ernsthaft Mountainbiken? Im Wald und so?
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man für 500€ kein richtiges MTB kaufen "darf". Wenn auf der Gabel Suntour drauf steht, ist meistens schrott drin. Bei 500€-Rädern findest Du leider nichts außer Suntour. Ich denke, es geht etwa hier los: Canyon | Mountainbikes | Yellowstone AL 29 4.9 . Das sind 200€ Aufpreis, die aber (für halbwegs ordentliches Fahren) gut angelegt sind.
> 
> ...



/sign


Das Yellowstone habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher auch shconmal beworben,  das ist vermutlich eins der günstigsten Räder,  womit man was anfangen kann.  

Die meisten Anbauteile sind da schon ganz brauchbar,  außer der Gabel.   Da gibts leider erst ab 1000€  was vernünftiges 



Zum Thema Schloss:
Ich habe einmal die Panzerkette von Abus  und einmal  das große Spiralschloss ("Phantom"  glaube ich).  Komme ich gut mit klar,  und bisher hat sie auch noch keiner versucht zu knacken.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Das Yellowstone habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher auch shconmal beworben,  das ist vermutlich eins der günstigsten Räder,  womit man was anfangen kann.
> ...



Ist die XC 32 mit Stahlfeder oder mit Luft? Ansonsten finde ich sie immerhin brauchbarer als alles wo Suntour draufsteht. Ich sage nur rostende Tauchrohre^^


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ist die XC 32 mit Stahlfeder oder mit Luft? Ansonsten finde ich sie immerhin brauchbarer als alles wo Suntour draufsteht. Ich sage nur rostende Tauchrohre^^


 
Mit Stahlfeder denke ich.   Die Luft-Versionen sind zu teuer für ein 600€-Rad. 

Man soll sich ja auch nicht mit dem totalen Müll messen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Und als Schloss ein Faltschloss von Abus? Oder welche Schlosstypen bevorzugt ihr? Brauch ich dann noch irgendwas?  (sinnvolles Zubehör; klar, jeder braucht was anderes )



Imho sollte ein gutes Faltschloss nicht schlechter sein, als ein Bügelschloss. Meiner vermutlichen Erfahrung nach ist in beiden Fällen dann der Schließzylinder die Schwachstelle - und die kann man offensichtlich selbst direkt neben gut frequentierten Bushaltestellen unbemerkt/-gestört überwinden 
Ich für meinen Teil werde in Zukunft konsquent auf zwei Schlösser setzen und war sogar schon am überlegen, einfach noch zusätzlich ein Rahmenschlösser zu montieren (die aber erstaunlich teuer sind, wenns mehr als ein Blech sein soll). Nicht, weil sowas schwer zu knacken wäre - sondern einfach weil ein entsprechend organisierter Dieb hoffentlich als erstes die Fahrräder erntet, bei denen er weniger Aufwand hat.




Daxelinho schrieb:


> Schwer zu beschreiben
> Ich sag es mal so: Ich will damit zur Schule kommen, aber das kann jedes Fahrrad. Dennoch will ich auch mal gerne abseits der befestigten Wege fahren, wofür ich mir gerne eine MTB kaufen möchte. Was man unter "ernsthaft Mountainbiken" versteht, ist wohl eher subjektiv. Klar ist es kein Fahrrad um damit Downhill zu fahren, aber dennoch sollte es meinem Anforderungsbereich entsprechen. Und klar, für ein richtiges MTB sollte man evtl. etwas mehr ausgeben, aber besser als ein Baumarktrad sollte es wohl allemal sein


 
Die Baumarkträder verbauen auch Suntour und zumindest ich habe in meiner mehrmonatigen Recherche für keine einzige Suntour-Gabel eine gute Kritik gehört. Das mag auch daran liegen, dass nur sehr wenige so etwas bewusst kaufen und niemand sowas testet, so man von etwaigen Perlen am oberen Ende der Produktpalette nichts mitbekommt. Aber es für mich nicht ersichtlich, wo da überhaupt "oben" ist und es gibt definitiv eine ganze Reihe von Suntour-Gabeln, die ich nicht mal für den Stadtverkehr haben wollte. (Diverse "Haltbarkeit"serfahrungen, die von 2+ cm Spiel vor&zurück nach 2-3 Jahren berichten)

Ursprünglich hatte ich auch mal mit "500-600 €, für leichtes Gelände und Waldwege, vor allem aber für den Alltag geeignet" angefangen und bin dann (mit den Sonderwünschen "wirksame Schutzbleche", "breite Reifen für den Winter" und 29") bei einem Eigenbau im 1200 € Bereich gelandet 
(der mittlerweile auch fast fertig ist  )


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho sollte ein gutes Faltschloss nicht schlechter sein, als ein Bügelschloss. Meiner vermutlichen Erfahrung nach ist in beiden Fällen dann der Schließzylinder die Schwachstelle - und die kann man offensichtlich selbst direkt neben gut frequentierten Bushaltestellen unbemerkt/-gestört überwinden


 Die Hauptsache bei mehr als einem Schloß ist die Mischung: also ein hartes und ein eher flexibles/zähes. Dazu noch unterschiedliche Konzepte beim Schließzylinder und Gelegenheitsdiebe geben auf. Beachtet man dann noch die Regel, daß das Schloß min 10% vom Wert des Rades kosten sollte (eins!), dann ist man relativ sicher. Leider wird oft jeder € ins Rad gesteckt und dann am Schloß gespart.


----------



## Daxelinho (2. Juli 2014)

Genau, diese Regel kenne ich auch  Aber so viel Geld für Schlösser ist mir dann doch etwas zu viel.. Ich belasse es mal bei einem 40-50 € Faltschloss und mein aktuelles Zahlenschloss, um den Vorderreifen am Rahmen fest zu machen  
Wegen der Gabel: Ist es extrem schwer / teuer, diese bei Defekt zu tauschen? Dann werde ich erstmal mit dem Vorhandenen auskommen und später bei Bedarf wechseln. So extrem viel fahre ich ja gar nicht, sind rund 2.000-2.500 km / Jahr geschätzt.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Wegen der Gabel: Ist es extrem schwer / teuer, diese bei Defekt zu tauschen? Dann werde ich erstmal mit dem Vorhandenen auskommen und später bei Bedarf wechseln. So extrem viel fahre ich ja gar nicht, sind rund 2.000-2.500 km / Jahr geschätzt.


 

Schwierig eigentlich nicht,  teuer unter Umständen schon.  Je nach Gabel.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn ein 1 1/8 Ahead Steuersatz verbaut ist, ist´s ganz einfach:
- Vorbau lösen
- Kralle lösen
- alte Gabel nach unten rausziehen
- untere Lagerschale vom Gabelschaft runter
- untere Lagerschale auf den Schaft der neuen Gabel
- neue Gabel ins Rohr
- Kralle festziehen
- Vorbau festziehen
- Schraube der Kralle wieder eine halbe Umdrehung lösen
- fertig

Setzt voraus, daß der Schaft der neuen Gabel die gleiche Länge hat wied der Schaft der alten Gabel. Falls nicht, kann man das recht einfach mit ner Metallsäge machen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2014)

Also Suntour kann auch gute gabeln herstellen! der Hersteller ist nur aufgrund der vielen lowbudget Gabel so verrufen. 
ich bin mal eine Durolux gefahren. (Klassentechnisch mit RS Pike oder Lyrik vergleichbar). Performanceseitig nicht mit einer BOS Deville vergleichbar, aber performanter als etwa eine RS Domain.
Ich bin selbst mal eine Axon (vgl Reba/SID) gefahren und war auch sehr überrascht wie gut sie sich im vergleich zu einer Reba (Gleiche Baujahr und FW) verhielt. Nicht besser aber auch nicht viel schlechter. Im "Blindflug" hätte ich sie nicht auseinander halten können. Auch wenn die Reba letztlich beim Großteil der Gruppe besser abschnitt.

Im aktuellen Enduro Test Schnitt Suntour gar nicht so schlecht ab.



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Wegen der Gabel: Ist es extrem schwer / teuer, diese bei Defekt zu tauschen? Dann werde ich erstmal mit dem Vorhandenen auskommen und später bei Bedarf wechseln. So extrem viel fahre ich ja gar nicht, sind rund 2.000-2.500 km / Jahr geschätzt.



Paule hats gut beschrieben aber dann ist der Rest aber immer noch grottig...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Setzt voraus, daß der Schaft der neuen Gabel die gleiche Länge hat wied der Schaft der alten Gabel. Falls nicht, kann man das recht einfach mit ner Metallsäge machen.


 
Neben der Schaftlänge sollte man auch noch die Länge des Gabelbaus beachten. Suntours gibts auch mit 4 und 6 cm (wenn auch seltener an MTBs, 8 cm aber schon) - wenn du dann eine Gabel mit 10-12-16 cm Federweg einbaust, verändert sich die ganze Geometrie. Nicht unbedingt zum schlechten, aber man kann mal darauf hinweisen.
(Ggf. muss man dann auch die vordere Bremsleitung anpassen)




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also Suntour kann auch gute gabeln herstellen! der Hersteller ist nur aufgrund der vielen lowbudget Gabel so verrufen.
> ich bin mal eine Durolux gefahren. (Klassentechnisch mit RS Pike oder Lyrik vergleichbar). Performanceseitig nicht mit einer BOS Deville vergleichbar, aber performanter als etwa eine RS Domain.
> Ich bin selbst mal eine Axon (vgl Reba/SID) gefahren und war auch sehr überrascht wie gut sie sich im vergleich zu einer Reba (Gleiche Baujahr und FW) verhielt. Nicht besser aber auch nicht viel schlechter. Im "Blindflug" hätte ich sie nicht auseinander halten können. Auch wenn die Reba letztlich beim Großteil der Gruppe besser abschnitt.
> 
> Im aktuellen Enduro Test Schnitt Suntour gar nicht so schlecht ab.


 
Gibts da auch Haltbarkeitsaussagen? Von der Performance her habe ich auch ein paar positive Aussagen zu Suntours an Rädern ab 700 € gefunden. Aber das war die Qualität am ersten Tag, nicht nach ein paar Jahren im Einsatz. Und statt eine gute Gabel für 300-400 € nachzukaufen, steckt man vielleicht lieber gleich 200-300 € mehr ins Rad.


----------



## ebastler (2. Juli 2014)

Warum ist eigentlich Cannondale der bislang einzige Hersteller (so weit ich weiß), der die Gabel "minimalisiert" hat, in Form der Lefty? Das sollte aus Gewichtsgründen wohl nahe liegen?

Mein Dad hat eine, das Ding fährt sich 1A, keine Instabilität bemerkt, bis jetzt.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich Cannondale der bislang einzige Hersteller (so weit ich weiß), der die Gabel "minimalisiert" hat, in Form der Lefty? Das sollte aus Gewichtsgründen wohl nahe liegen?
> 
> Mein Dad hat eine, das Ding fährt sich 1A, keine Instabilität bemerkt, bis jetzt.


 
Naja,  es ist halt schwieriger.   Die unsymmetrische Bauweise bringt viele Probleme mit sich:
dadurch dass sie sozusagen schräg belastet wird,  muss sie noch stabiler sein und die Leichtgängigkeit ist schwieriger,   außerdem musst du das einseitige Gewicht ausgleichen,   und die Ästhetik ist auch etwas fragwürdig.  

Wird außerdem bestimmt recht teuer in der Herstellung sein.

Und du brauchst spezielle Achsen, das machts auch nicht einfacher.   

Außerdem hast du nur noch eine Rohrseite,  kannst also nur ein Dämpfungselement verbauen.   In den großen Gabeln  werden ja häufig zwei verschiedene Systeme verbaut,  um  sie möglichst effektiv zu kombinieren.   (zB  eine Seite Luft,  eine Ölbad)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2014)

Der größte Vorteil ist wohl die massive Steifigkeit im Vergleich zur normalen Gabel. Es gleiten nur an einer Stelle (im Steuerrohr) zwei Teile ineinander. Die verwindungssteifigkeit ist vergleichbar mit Starrgabeln. 
Nachteil: für den Leihen unhaltbar. Spezialwerkzeug und Nadellager. Und das ganze hat dann seinen Preis...

Hier noch mal mehr zu den Vorteilen:
r2-bike » Blog Archive » Die etwas andere Federgabel – Cannondale Lefty



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts da auch Haltbarkeitsaussagen? Von der Performance her habe ich auch ein paar positive Aussagen zu Suntours an Rädern ab 700 € gefunden. Aber das war die Qualität am ersten Tag, nicht nach ein paar Jahren im Einsatz. Und statt eine gute Gabel für 300-400 € nachzukaufen, steckt man vielleicht lieber gleich 200-300 € mehr ins Rad.


Dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, allerdings lohnt es sich bei solch einer Gabel die Buchsen mal zu tauschen. wenn man das selbst macht, kostet es auch nicht viel. bei einer XC lohnt der Arbeitsaufwand nicht mal.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil ist wohl die massive Steifigkeit im Vergleich zur normalen Gabel. Es gleiten nur an einer Stelle (im Steuerrohr) zwei Teile ineinander. Die verwindungssteifigkeit ist vergleichbar mit Starrgabeln.
> Nachteil: für den Leihen unhaltbar. Spezialwerkzeug und Nadellager. Und das ganze hat dann seinen Preis...


 
Also die Bauart ist prinzipiell weniger steif.  Aus dem Grund muss man da Materialtechnisch noch einen drauf legen, was sie auch getan haben. Dadurch sind die jetzt ganz gut,   aber technologisch eigentlich nicht besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja,  es ist halt schwieriger.   Die unsymmetrische Bauweise bringt viele Probleme mit sich:
> dadurch dass sie sozusagen schräg belastet wird,  muss sie noch stabiler sein und die Leichtgängigkeit ist schwieriger,   außerdem musst du das einseitige Gewicht ausgleichen,   und die Ästhetik ist auch etwas fragwürdig.
> 
> Wird außerdem bestimmt recht teuer in der Herstellung sein.
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen: Jede Brems/Beschleunigungs/Stoßbewegung am Vorderrad erzeugt auf einmal auch eine Roationskraft. Wo du bei einer normalen Gabel einfach zwei Rohre ineinandergleiten lässt und auch die Lager einfach rundgedreht ausgeführt sind, brauchst du mit einem Rohr auf einmal ein Profil, dass über die gesamte Rohrlänge präzise gefräst sein muss und sehr hohe Belastungen aushält. Vor allem auch sehr, sehr verschleißresistent ist. Sonst wackelt im Alter nicht nur die Achse vor und zurück, sondern das ganze Rad schwenkt bei jeder Unebenheit seitlich -> unfahrbar.

Das unter diesen ganzen Gesichtspunkten unterm Strich noch eine Gewichtsersparnis bei gleichem Gewicht rauskommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das unter diesen ganzen Gesichtspunkten unterm Strich noch eine Gewichtsersparnis bei gleichem Gewicht rauskommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


 Mag sein. Weiß grade nicht, wie viel leichter oder schwerer sie im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Gabeln ist. Denke die meisten kaufen das Ding, um sich von der Masse abzuheben. Ne "halbe" Gabel fährt halt nicht jeder. Ist wohl so ähnlich wie die "fetten" Doppelbrückengabeln von Votec früher. Sie waren deutlich schwerer als die Konkurrenz aber dafür halt megasteif und sehr schluckfreudig.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Jede Brems/Beschleunigungs/Stoßbewegung am Vorderrad erzeugt auf einmal auch eine Roationskraft. Wo du bei einer normalen Gabel einfach zwei Rohre ineinandergleiten lässt und auch die Lager einfach rundgedreht ausgeführt sind, brauchst du mit einem Rohr auf einmal ein Profil, dass über die gesamte Rohrlänge präzise gefräst sein muss und sehr hohe Belastungen aushält. Vor allem auch sehr, sehr verschleißresistent ist. Sonst wackelt im Alter nicht nur die Achse vor und zurück, sondern das ganze Rad schwenkt bei jeder Unebenheit seitlich -> unfahrbar.
> 
> Das unter diesen ganzen Gesichtspunkten unterm Strich noch eine Gewichtsersparnis bei gleichem Gewicht rauskommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Stimmt,   wobei du die deutlich höhere Verdrehsteifigkeit sowieso brauchst,  wenn du mit nur einem Rohr lenken willst.   Aber die zusätzliche Belastung beim Bremsen kommt auch noch dazu. 


Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass sie so viel leichter sind ...    das Material muss einfach viel enormere Kräfte aufnehmen. 


Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich irgendwie noch nie gesehen habe,  dass die jemand in einem härteren Umfeld als nem Schotterweg verwendet.


----------



## ebastler (2. Juli 2014)

Mein Dad hat das Carbon-Modell mit 110mm, glaub ich. Die ist, so weit ich weiß, leichter als meine "klassische" Cannondale (bzw Rock Shox) mit dem einen Federelement ehe sich die Holme trennen mit 60mm.
Und die ist schon ziemlich leicht.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juli 2014)

Also laut Tests sollen die Leftys ziemlich gut sein und sich (90mm) mit 100ern von anderen messen können.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Also laut Tests sollen die Leftys ziemlich gut sein und sich (90mm) mit 100ern von anderen messen können.


 
Ja schon,  aber Effizienz sieht echt anders aus.   

Und ich bin skeptisch,  wieviel die wirklich dauerhaft mitmachen.   Müsste man mal testen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2014)

Mal ne komplett andere Frage:
Weiß jemand, ob man 8er Kassetten, bei denen das kleinste Ritzeln und dessen Spacer einzeln und die Verrigelung noch mal einzeln ist auch als 7er Kassette ohne das Ritzel auf einer 7er Nabe fahren kann?

(ich bin mit meinem Umwerfer immer noch nicht weiter, aber wenn ich neu kaufen muss, dann gleich 10 fach, passend zur Kurbel. Dann hab ich hier ne nagelneue 7/8er Kette und 8er Kassette - und vielleicht jemanden, des 3*7 Antrieb mal ein paar neue Teile braucht)


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2014)

Meines Wissens nach ist die Gesamtaufnahme an der Nabe immer gleich breit,  und entsprechend variiert Breite und Abstand der Ritzel. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Juli 2014)

Bei 6 - 8-fach stimme ich zu. Ob´s bei 9 und 10-fach auch noch so ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen ja, weil ja sonst die nutzbare Breite für die Speichen zu schmal wird (und die Laufräder instabil) - vielleicht gibt ja die eine oder andere Seite von Nabenherstellern was dazu her?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2014)

8/9/10 haben die gleichen Nabenbreite, 7er haben eine kleinere (6er weiß ich nicht genau). Dafür haben 7er und 8er nahezu den gleichen Ritzelabstand - deswegen habe ich ja für ein 7er Schaltwerk&Hebel eine 8er Kassette gekauft, passend zur 8-10er Nabe, auf die eine 7er Kassette nur mit Spacer passen würde.
Aber ich weiß halt nicht, ob es es neben dieser allgemeinen Positionierung der Ritzel, die passen sollte, auch noch irgendwelche Unterschiede beim Abschluss gibt. Da reicht ja eine 1 mm Kante, die fehlt oder zuviel ist, oder irgend ein spezielle Formgebung im letzten Ritzel, dass das das eigentlich vorletzte der 8er Nabe nicht hat, oder ... - und schon sitzt die Kasette nicht mehr Richtung, obwohl sie prinzipiell die richtige Größe hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juli 2014)

zum Thema Lefty und Gewicht: 


lefty '12 1249g
Cannondale Federgabel Lefty Speed Carbon XLR 100mm - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de
fatty '11 1269g
Cannondale Federgabel Fatty DLR OPI 26", 80mm, 1.5625" - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de
alte fatty '99 1515g
Cannondale Federgabel Headshok Fatty SL 26", 70mm, 1.5625" - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de
Maguta Durin '11 1390g
Magura Federgabel Durin SL100 26", 100mm, 1-1/8" - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de
RS SID '12 1478g
Rock Shox Federgabel SID RLT 26", 1-1/8 - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de
RS SID XX WC '12 1349g 
Rock Shox Federgabel SID XX Worldcup 100mm - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de


Die Unterschiede von 100-200g sind in der Highend Klasse schon ein Wörtchen. 

Was die Wartung an geht, so soll man bei jedem Hersteller rund alle 100 Arbeitsstunden die Gabel in den Service schicken...
Ob das Nötig ist, sei dahingestellt. Bei den Headshok-Gabel wird von 100h für eine Kontrolle und 200h für eine Wartung/Service gesprochen. Die Nagellager können halt mehr ab, sind aber auch ein Problem, da man sie ab und an (also im Service) "Reseten" muss.
Ansonsten gilt für lefty und fatty ein besseres Ansprechverhalten, kein Losbrechverhalten. Für die Lefty kommt hinzu dass sie, gegenüber der Fatty (die schon sehr steif ist), noch steifer ist.(HIER noch mal nach zulesen unter "Stetigkeit")


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2014)

Ok,  das Gewicht ist schon interessant,  aber im Vergleich zur Volumenreduzierung ist es eigentlich sehr wenig.  Man sieht halt, dass das eine Bein dafür extrem viel stabiler sein muss.

Dieses Headshock-System ist irgendwie garnichts für mich.  Erstens kann ich mich damit aus ästhetischen Gründen nicht anfreunden,  zweitens wird das Rad dadurch vorne deutlich höher,  was nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil ist. 


Zur Wartung:
Das wird so eine sehr vorsichtige Angabe sein.  Wenn du damit wirklich nur durch den Bikepark knallst, sind 100h  Arbeitszeit sehr viel Belastung und Verschleiß,  da würde ich sie auch so oft pflegen.  Wenn sie (wie die meisten dieser Dinger)  nur Bordsteinkanten und Schotterwege sieht,  muss man eher aufpassen, dass sie sich nicht irgendwann festsetzt  


Übrigens,  kein Losbrechmoment zu haben geht leider nicht     Ich würde sogar mal sagen, dass die asymmetrische Bauweise,  durch welche das Tauchrohr und das Standrohr sich ja immer ein wenig verkanten,   prinzipiell sogar ein höheres Losbrechmoment haben müsste.   
Der einzige Vorteil ist die geringere Reibung durch nur noch einen Dichtungssatz.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte das Rad durch das Head Shock System höher werden?
Das, was du zwischen Gabelbrücke und Rahmen an Höhe gewinnst, sparst du zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen wieder ein...


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Rad durch das Head Shock System höher werden?
> Das, was du zwischen Gabelbrücke und Rahmen an Höhe gewinnst, sparst du zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen wieder ein...


 
Nach genauerer Analyse der Situation ...   

...  habe ich da einen ziemlich peinlichen Denkfehler gemacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2014)

So peinlich ist der gar nicht. Soweit ich mich an diese Zentralfederungen erinnern kann, haben die nämlich einen vergleichsweise kleinen Federweg. Schließlich befinden sich Teile der Federung und eine traditionelle Gabel zwischen Reifen und Steuerrohr - die maximale Einfederung = Annäherung des Reifens ans Steurrohr fällt geringer aus, als bei einer herkömmlichen Federgabel mit Brücken, die vielleicht 1-2 cm Platz brauchen.


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, meine Fatty hat 60mm, glaub ich. Oder 70. Wobei die mir bislang echt ausreichten, das Teil dämpft herrlich, und ich fahr eher gemütliches Gelände.

Mal ne andere Frage, wie stellt man den Rebound am Besten ein? Je nach Einstellung wird mir das Rad bei schnellen Schlägen zu holprig, oder generell die Gabel zu langsam, muss man sich da einfach auf den Besten Punkt tasten, oder gibts Tipps, wie man den am Besten einstellt?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

Prinzipiell:   Wenn du neben dem Rad stehst,  die Feder ganz  eindrückst,  dann loslässt und das Rad wieder hochkommt,  sollte es nicht vom Boden hochspringen.  

Also schnelles ausfedern ist schon gut,  aber du musst halt die Feder-Wirkung eliminieren.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wie stellt man den Rebound am Besten ein? Je nach Einstellung wird mir das Rad bei schnellen Schlägen zu holprig, oder generell die Gabel zu langsam, muss man sich da einfach auf den Besten Punkt tasten, oder gibts Tipps, wie man den am Besten einstellt?





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell:   Wenn du neben dem Rad stehst,  die Feder ganz  eindrückst,  dann loslässt und das Rad wieder hochkommt,  sollte es nicht vom Boden hochspringen.


 Stryke hat´s beantwortet: den Punkt "finden" und dann noch etwas "erfahren". Jeder hat ja so seine Vorlieben. Ich habe meine Gabel nen Tick schneller gemacht - mein Vorderrad kommt kurz in die Luft bei der Aktion. Da ich aber sehr gestreckt sitze und so auch gut 40% von meinem Gewicht aufm Lenker kommen, ist´s für mich ok. Ich bin auch eher ein Mensch, der ne schnelle Gabel ner trägen Gabel vorzieht. Lieber etwas holperig als überdämpft und zu schwammig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht´s aus. Nur hat die 80er Skareb das zeitliche gesegnet und wurde durch ne 100er Recoon ersetzt. Ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad - da paßt ein hoher/schneller Rebound ganz gut zu finde ich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2014)

DAS nenn ich mal ne Sattelüberhöhung. Hast du da beim Bremsen keine Stabilitäts-/Überschlagsprobleme, wenn du so weit vorn so weit über so einem kleinen Ramen schwebst?


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Juli 2014)

So hab mir ein gebrauchtes gekauft, ein neuer Lenker & Bremsbacken kommen rauf, und alles wird schön gefettet. Dann muss ich noch bleche holen und licht (ist eine Klingel Pflicht?) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Juli 2014)

Nö. Hatte nie Probleme. Auch mit 50+ die Bergstraße runter und unten kurz vor der Ampel/Bushalte "mal eben" voll in die Vorderradbremse steigen war kein Ding. Da ich im Gelände weniger "heize" denn lieber etwas langsamer/kontrollierter fahre paßte die Position richtig gut. Die Traktion bergauf war unschlagbar 
Leider hat der Rahmen nach 8 Jahren und ca. 100tkm die Grätsche gemacht. Das Sattelrohr ist direkt oberhalb der beiden Oberrohre gebrochen. Jetzt fahre ich wieder nen Diamant-Rahmen mit etwas weniger Überhöhung ("nur noch" ca. 15cm).


----------



## skyscraper (6. Juli 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> So hab mir ein gebrauchtes gekauft, ein neuer Lenker & Bremsbacken kommen rauf, und alles wird schön gefettet. Dann muss ich noch bleche holen und licht (ist eine Klingel Pflicht?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe, es war ein guter Kauf und Du hast Spaß damit!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Juli 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> So hab mir ein gebrauchtes gekauft, ein neuer Lenker & Bremsbacken kommen rauf, und alles wird schön gefettet.


 Sieht gut aus. Stabiler Rahmen, Naben sehen auch anständig aus. Toppull-Umwerfer und ein anständiges Schaltwerk sind auch dran - gut. Was sind für Schalt- und Bremshebel verbaut?


----------



## ebastler (6. Juli 2014)

Wo wir schon bei Fotos sind, mein Drahtesel 

Die Runde ist nett. 500 Höhenmeter in Kehren rauf, und dann fast senkrecht durch den Wald runter, kurz und knackig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Stabiler Rahmen, Naben sehen auch anständig aus. Toppull-Umwerfer und ein anständiges Schaltwerk sind auch dran - gut. Was sind für Schalt- und Bremshebel verbaut?


 
Kann ich dir nächstes Wochenende beantworten dann bekomm ich das von meinem Kumpel. Er zentriert noch das Vorderrad


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juli 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nächstes Wochenende beantworten dann bekomm ich das von meinem Kumpel.


 Alles klar. Dann wären noch die Typenbezeichnungen von Naben, Felgen und Kurbelgarnitur interessant. Kann dir dein Kumpel sicher mal eben durchgeben.


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann wären noch die Typenbezeichnungen von Naben, Felgen und Kurbelgarnitur interessant. Kann dir dein Kumpel sicher mal eben durchgeben.


 
Laufradsatz ist von bontraeger, Kurbel shimano deore, Bremshebel Avid und Schalthebel shimano.

Das sind die Aussagen von meinen Kumpel


----------



## skyscraper (7. Juli 2014)

Klingt nicht ganz schlecht 

Darf ich fragen, was Du bezahlt hast?


----------



## kero81 (7. Juli 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was die Wartung an geht, so soll man bei jedem Hersteller rund alle 100 Arbeitsstunden die Gabel in den Service schicken...


 
Selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört. Hat dir das FOX gesagt?!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juli 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Laufradsatz ist von bontraeger, Kurbel shimano deore, Bremshebel Avid und Schalthebel shimano.


 
Laufradsatz klingt gut. Kurbel ist gut. Bremshebel wird wohl passend zu den Bremsen sein - dann ist´s ok. Schalthebel von Shimano ist ne lustige Aussage - da das nichts über die Qualität sagt. Aber da der Rest vom Bike ok ist, werden die Schalter wohl auch ok sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört. Hat dir das FOX gesagt?!


 
Bestimmt, wenn es um eine Cannondale-exklusive Gabel geht!  

Wie ich aber auch schon sagte:  Die müssen sich mit ihren Aussagen auch absichern.  Wenn du mit einer dieser Gabeln nur im Bikepark fährst, halte ich eine Wartung alle 100 Betriebsstunden für einen realistischen Wert.  

Da die Dinger fast nur von so Möchtegern-Sonntagsfahren gekauft werden, wird ein Service alle paar tausend Kilometer wohl reichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2014)

Hätte hier jemand ein paar Tips zum Umwerfer-einstellen?
Mit meinem grottigen Schaltwerk bin ich immer noch nicht zufrieden (und glaube mittlerweile, dass es auch einfach krum ist - die Rädchen laufen leicht nach außen gedreht), da bahnt sich am anderen Ende das nächste Problem an. Eigentlich hatte ich Bedenken, dass meine Kombination aus 3*7 Umwerfer & Kurbel und 3*10 Kurbel an geringeren Kettenblattabständen für dünne 10er Ketten kranken könnte. Aber jetzt ist das genaue Gegenteil der Fall:
Gebe ich soviel Spannung auf den Zug, dass die Kette bei der Kombination großer Kranz/kleinstes Ritzel gerade eben nicht am Außenrand des Umwerfers schleift, habe ich am unteren Ende des Spektrum schon keine Chance mehr, auf den kleinsten Kranz zu schalten.
Watt mach ich falsch?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

Also,  erstmal wird der maximale Schwenkweg in beide Richtungen durch die Anschlagschrauben begrenzt.   
Danach wird dann die Spannung des Seilzugs eingestellt,  sodass er in möglichst vielen Gängen sehr leicht schaltet. 

Das wars eigentlich auch schon ...    Es sollte natürlich alles gut geschmiert sein.  Das betrifft Umwerfer und Schaltwerk,  die Züge,  und die Schalthebel am Lenker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2014)

Leichtgängig ist alles, die Anschläge sind komplett rausgedreht. Aber irgendwie bewegt sich das Ding nicht weit genug, um alle drei Kettenblätter vernünftig abzudecken.
Hat es aber an dem alten Rad gemacht, von dem ich die ganze Sache übernommen habe


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

Bewegt es sich in beide Richtungen nicht weit genug?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört. Hat dir das FOX gesagt?!


 
Zum Glück musstest du es nur lesen
Ich habe Anfang des Jahres mich mit einem German A Vertreter unterhalten können. Von ihm kam unteranderem diese Aussage
Aus diversen Manuals geht das auch hervor. Das ist nicht nur Fox.

@ruyven
jetzt zeig doch mal ein Bild!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2014)

Jup. Wie beschrieben: Wenn ich ihn mittig einstelle, müsste er über dem größten Kranz noch weiter nach außen schwenken, damit die Kette nicht schleift, und zugleich müsste er über dem kleinsten Kranz noch weiter nach innen schwenken, damit die Kette vom mittleren auf den kleinsten wechselt. (Ist die Kette erstmal auf dem kleinsten Kranz, läuft sie da aber sauber. Zumindest im Rahmen der Ritzel, die der Umwerfer in dieser Kombination verträgt  )


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein ...  

Sicher, dass die Anschläge weit genug offen sind?  Kannst du ihn von Hand weiter bewegen? 

Es liegt auch sicher nicht am Zug? 


Ist der Umwerfer vielleicht nicht ganz parallel zu den Kettenblättern?

Passen Kettenblätter, Umwerfer und Schalthebel zusammen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2014)

Von Hand kann ich ihn weiter bewegen. Es reicht (nach oben hin) sogar, wenn ich den Schalthebel gedrückt halte und nicht in die Raste fallen lasse.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

Enstammen die Teile denn alle der gleichen Gruppe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2014)

Steht nicht wirklich was dran, aber sie entstammen alle dem gleichen Rad (d.h.: bis auf die Kurbel), an dem es solche Probleme nicht gab. Leider habe ich sie nicht selbst demontiert, so dass ich Fehler an der Stelle nicht ausschließen kann.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn es um eine Cannondale-exklusive Gabel geht!
> 
> Wie  ich aber auch schon sagte:  Die müssen sich mit ihren Aussagen auch  absichern.  Wenn du mit einer dieser Gabeln nur im Bikepark fährst,  halte ich eine Wartung alle 100 Betriebsstunden für einen realistischen  Wert.
> 
> Da die Dinger fast nur von so Möchtegern-Sonntagsfahren  gekauft werden, wird ein Service alle paar tausend Kilometer wohl  reichen.





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Zum Glück musstest du es nur lesen
> Ich habe Anfang des Jahres mich mit einem German A Vertreter unterhalten können. Von ihm kam unteranderem diese Aussage
> Aus diversen Manuals geht das auch hervor. Das ist nicht nur Fox.
> 
> ...


 
Als ob hier einer wäre der es selbst im Bikepark schaffen würde ne Gabel in 100 Std. soweit zu schädigen das sie nen Service nötig hätte. Eine Suntour ganz bestimmt.  Ich geh mal davon aus das man mit einer Axel ned in den Bikepark fährt... Das is nichmal absicherung, das is einfach nur übertriebener Blödsinn. Auf Youtube gibts sogar Videos zur 50h Wartung. 

@Nichtraucher
Klar erzählt der dir sowas, der wird bestimmt nicht sagen das Du erst bei 2000km nen Service machen musst. Sonst würde der Schwachsinn ja auffliegen. ^^ Manchen Leuten kann man echt alles erzählen. Genau wie das 26'' garnicht mehr fahrbar ist und an jedem Bordstein hängen bleibt weil 26'' ja nicht so toll drüber rollt wie 29''...


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juli 2014)

Also,  WENN man mit so nem Ding in den Park fahren würde,   könnte man sie dort schon in 100 Stunden ziemlich beanspruchen. Stell dir mal vor,  sie würde ca. 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag mit Wasser, Schmutz, Steinen, Staub, etc bombadiert werden,  bei gleichzeitig extremen Verwindungskräften, maximaler Ausnutzung aller Dämpferkomponenten und auch ein paar Stürzen ...   

Da wären allein die Dichtungen und Buchsen mit Sicherheit nach der Zeit durch.  

Im professionelleren Bereich tauscht man solche Teile teilweise alle paar Tage  bis hin zu   nach jeder Abfahrt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe meine 80er Skareb von 2004 bis Ende 2010 gefahren. Nach ner richtigen "Schlammschlacht" immer so gut wie möglich von aussen gereinigt. Sonst nur regelmäßig mal Luft nachgefüllt (Luftfederung). Ende 2010 war sie dann "auf":
- abartig hohes Losbrechmoment unabhängig vom Luftdruck
- kaum noch Dämpfung
- Lockout unwirksam
- Rebound nicht mehr einstellbar
- Spiel beim Bremsen mit dem Vorderrad (Radstand hat sich um ca. 2,5cm geändert)
Wog im Zeitraum zwischen 85 und 95 kg, Sitzposition siehe weiter oben. Gefahren bin ich 85% Radwege (25-35er Schnitte) und im Gelände eher langsam und kontrolliert. Dafür einige Sprünge über 2-6 Treppenstufen, regelmäßig in Schlamm (Windebyer Noor Rundweg) und auch im Winter bei Schnee und Eis wurde gefahren.
Hab dann überlegt, ob ich sie zum Service schicke (Manitou hatte damals keine Werkstattfreigabe) oder ein paar € mehr ausgebe und mir was neues hole. Da die Laufräder (Zahnräder, Kette und Kettenblätter eh) auch neu mußten habe ich halt ne größere Bestellung gemacht und mir ne Recoon Silver Turnkey geholt. Die hat seit Frühjahr 2011 nicht ganz so viel erlebt wie die Skareb ist aber noch im deutlich besseren Zustand.
Denke mal, daß die Wartungsvorschriften/-hinweise nicht grundlos existieren. Die Skareb war zu ihrer Zeit im oberen Segment und wohl auch etwas "überzüchtet", d.h anfälliger ohne jede Wartung. Die Recoon ist Mittelklasse und da wurde wohl eingeplant, daß sie keine/kaum Wartung bekommt.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch echt ein richtiger Glückspilz  Das Rad, was ich euch vorgestellt habe, ist offensichtlich ausverkauft.. :/ Wollte es gerade bestellen.. naja.
Aber halb so wild: Mein Vater stellt mir auf Rücksprache noch etwas mehr Geld zur Seite, komme nun auf ein Budget von ca. 600-700 €. Habt ihr zufällig gerade ein gutes Rad auf Lager?
Eins hätte ich ja schon:


skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man für 500€ kein richtiges MTB kaufen "darf". Wenn auf der Gabel Suntour drauf steht, ist meistens schrott drin. Bei 500€-Rädern findest Du leider nichts außer Suntour. Ich denke, es geht etwa hier los: Canyon | Mountainbikes | Yellowstone AL 29 4.9 . Das sind 200€ Aufpreis, die aber (für halbwegs ordentliches Fahren) gut angelegt sind.


Bei dem Rad würde ich mir gerne nur noch einen Remote Lockout wünschen. Den muss ich zur Not sonst selber bauen, aber das traue ich mir nicht zu 100% zu 

Auf die schnelle hätte ich folgendes gefunden:
Cube Analog 26 grey´n´blue, da habe ich den Schalthebel (Shimano Altus) und Umwerfer (Shimano Alivio) als Schwachpunkt ausgemacht(?). Die Gabel allerdings ist von Rock Shox.

Aber ich hätte am liebsten ein paar Alternativen, wenn ihr gerade welche auf Lager habt, her damit, wenn nicht, werde ich mir selbst welche raussuchen, ich kann euch dann ja (hoffentlich) nach eurer Meinung fragen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## skyscraper (8. Juli 2014)

Ich frage mich gerade, _ob_ es Alternativen gibt. Mal grade umschauen... 

€: Ich habe nichts gefunden, was dem Canyon auch nur ansatzweise das Wasser reichen könnte.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle hätte ich folgendes gefunden:
> Cube Analog 26 grey´n´blue, da habe ich den Schalthebel (Shimano Altus) und Umwerfer (Shimano Alivio) als Schwachpunkt ausgemacht(?).


 Hmm. Die Naben und die Kurbel sind aus der Acera-Gruppe. Auch nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, da diese schlechter als Alivio und dem Rest der Gruppen ist.
Gruppen in Qualitätsstufen:
- SIS
- Acera
- Altus
- Alivio
- STX
- STX RC
- Deore
- LX
- XT
- XTR

Was den Remote-LockOut angeht: mit nem Bike in der Preisklasse solltest du nicht so fahren, daß du ihn brauchst bzw. nicht während der Fahrt den Hebel auf der Gabelbrücke nutzen kannst.

Hast du im Moment noch einen Rahmen? Falls ja würde ich dir raten, dir ne Komplettgruppe für das Geld zu kaufen und an den Rahmen zu bauen. Hättest mehr davon.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juli 2014)

Was ich ist eigentlich das wichtigste bei einem Mountainbike? Die Gabel? Oder die Schaltgruppe? Oder der Rahmen? 

Hab mal eben geguckt, hätte das hier noch, was ist mit dem (auch wenn ich die Antwort vermutlich schon kenne )

Centurion Backfire 600.650 2013 RH51

@Paul Leider nicht.. :/
Und danke, wegen der Abstufung 
Wie genau meinst du das mit dem Remote Lockout?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was ich ist eigentlich das wichtigste bei einem Mountainbike? Die Gabel? Oder die Schaltgruppe? Oder der Rahmen?


Für mich der Antriebsstrang, also Naben, Schaltung, Tretlager, Kurbel und Pedale. Danach Bremsen, Gabel und Rahmen.


Daxelinho schrieb:


> Hab mal eben geguckt, hätte das hier noch, was ist mit dem Centurion Backfire 600.650 2013 RH51


Besser. Hat lediglich die Naben als "Schwachstelle" - der Rest ist gut/brauchbar.


Daxelinho schrieb:


> Wie genau meinst du das mit dem Remote Lockout?


 Naja. Wenn du im Gelände so fährst, daß du keine Hand mehr vom Lenker nehmen kannst, machen einige Bikes schon schlapp.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was ich ist eigentlich das wichtigste bei einem Mountainbike? Die Gabel? Oder die Schaltgruppe? Oder der Rahmen?


 Kommt drauf an, wovon wir reden.   

Der Rahmen ist natürlich immer wichtig,  auch eine hochwertige Gabel und evtl. Hinterbaudämpfer.  

Gute Reifen machen auch immer was her.  

Bremsen sollten auch nicht schlecht sein,  was hier aber gebraucht wird,  hängt vom Einsatzgebiet ab. 

Am krassesten utnerscheidet es sich mit Sicherheit beim Antrieb,  der rangiert von  "überflüssig"  bis "das Allerwichtigste".


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe eine Schwachstelle bei dem Canyon gefunden  Die Verfügbarkeit..

Es ist nur noch in XL Verfügbar und hat eine Lieferzeit von 6 Wochen..

Habe mal alles nachgemessen, kommt Größe L respektive 20" raus. Würde denke ich also gar nicht passen..
Dann wird es wohl das Centurion Backfire 600.650 2013 RH51 
Kann man an den Naben nachträglich irgendwas machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2014)

Naben wechseln lassen lohnt sich quasi nie. Entweder man kennt jemanden, der einspeichen kann und Spaß dran hat, es für lau zu machen (kennt man garantiert nicht. eher 3 Leute, die es mal versucht haben, nur um dann doch in den Laden zu gehen), oder man kann 40-70 € pro Rad allein für die Arbeit rechnen. (s.u.)

Zur Größe:
Bei einer Größe Unterschied sollte man mal gucken, ob man irgendwo testen kann und/oder wie sich die Maße zum aktuellen Rad verhalten. Mir wurde auch unisono ein 20" empfohlen. Bestellt habe ich, mangels Verfügbarkeit und dank Querkopf, einen 22" Rahmen. Der wurde dann zugunsten eines 24" zurückgeschickt und wenn das mit dem kürzeren Vorbau nicht komplett daneben geht (heute bestellt), was ich bezweifle, ist es genau der Rahmen, den ich will.
Aber ich bin ja manchmal auch ein Bisschen exzentrisch 



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was ich ist eigentlich das wichtigste bei einem Mountainbike? Die Gabel? Oder die Schaltgruppe? Oder der Rahmen?


 
Geschmacks- und Fahrstilsache.

Der Rahmen ist natürlich immer wichtig - aber weniger die Klasse, in der er liegt, als dass er schlichtweg zum Fahrer und der gewünschten Fahrhaltung passt. Je nach weiteren Wünschen kann das zwar teuer werden, wenn es keine Billigangebote gibt, die z.B. die gewünschte Größe mit den gewünschten Anbaumöglichkeiten bieten, aber per se muss man schon recht extrem fahren, ehe man einen teureren Rahmen aus Stabilitätsgründen braucht. Der einzige andere Vorteil, den ein Rahmen bieten kann, ist ein geringes Gewicht. Aber das wird imho massiv überbewertet. Selbst sehr schwere Räder wiegen kaum mehr als 1/5tel desjenigen, der draufsitzt und ein Rahmen hat am komplette Fahrrad wiederum einen Anteil von vielleicht 20-30% maximal. Ehe man da 100 € mehr für 500 g weniger ausgibt, kann man auch die Trinkflasche kleiner machen und unterwegs nachkaufen 

Nach dem "passenden" Rad sind mir am vor allem die Teile wichtig, deren Austausch unverhältnismäßig teuer ist:
- Naben: Eine normale Deore kostet 15 €, eine SLX 30 €. Eine von beiden Nachzurüsten kostet pro Rad schnell mal 40-50 € zusätzlich. Warum überhaupt noch jemand Altus oder gar Acera verbaut, ist mir ein Rätsel
- Felgen: Ähnliches, nur sind günstige Modelle hier meist einfach nur schwerer. Wer breite Reifen fahren will, kann aber mal auf breite Felgen achten.
- Kurbel: Bei billigen Acera & Co kann man die Kettenblätter afaik nie wechseln und ein Tretlagerwechsel macht z.T. auch mehr Ärger, als das Ding wert ist. Was haltbares ab Deore aufwärts kostet wiederum nur n 20er mehr, den kann man gleich ausgeben

Danach kommen für mich die Teile, deren Austausch zwar möglich ist, bei denen man minderwertiges aber einfach schneller bereut, als das billig Zeug seinen (niedrigen) Preis abgedient hat:
- Gabel. Leider verdammt schwer, was solides zu bekommen, ohne dass der Rest vom Rad sehr teuer wird, aber was man von billigen Gabeln hört und was ich schon sehen konnte... - für mich war das letztlich der Knackpunkt zum Eigenbau.
- Reifen
- Bremsen (wobei man hier stark gucken sollte, wieviel man braucht. V-Brakes mir vernünftigen Klötzen sind für kräftige Händer alles andere als schlecht, sehr günstig im Unterhalt und in 26" kriegt man auch passende Felgen)

Kurz vor Schluss wäre dann für mich die Schaltung dran. Zunächst die Hebel, dann Schaltwerk, dann Umwerfer - einfach, weil der Austausch in dieser Reihenfolge billiger wird bzw. weniger Unterschied macht. Insgesamt bin ich da aber sehr anspruchslos. Außerhalb von Bikeparks kann man eigentlich vorrausschauend genug fahren, um auch mal einen etwas langsameren Gangwechsel zu verkraften. Und dass die Billig-Dinger nicht immer so ganz von alleine perfekt eingestellt sind, kann einem als Fertigkäufer egal sein 

Ganz zum Schluss: Kassette, Kränze, Kette. Die Übersetztungen sollten zwar den eigenen Geschmack treffen - aber Verschleißteile von minderer Qualität werden halt einfach früher getauscht.




P.S.:
Randnotiz - ich hab meinen Umwerfer jetzt haaaaaalbwegs zur Mitarbeit bewegt. Wenn man die Hakenscheibe, die den Zug halten soll, so dreht, dass er über den großen Vorsprung läuft und damit effektiv den Anlenkpunk bei eingezogenem Zug verschiebt, hat man genug Zugstrecke, damit die Anschläge wieder Sinn machen. Dummerweise greift das ganze aber nicht ganz gleichmäßig => Ich kann jetzt mit dem großen Kranz alle Ritzel (bzw. die unteren 7, aber mit passendem Schaltwerk wären vermutlich auch 8 drin) erreichen, ohne dass die Kette schleift. Aber der mittlere Kranz kommt nicht ans größte Ritzel. Und an die 2-3 kleinsten kommt er auch nicht, wegen der breiten 8er Kette auf der schmalen 10er Kurbel. Ähnlich gehts dem kleinsten Kranz, da hab ich nur ~3 Gänge zur Verfügung 

Aber die Gesamtspannweite von 22:28 bis 44:11 ist jetzt erstmal verfügbar und der Rest kommt dann in 2-3 Jahren, wenn Geld für 3*10 oder 3*9 da ist.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juli 2014)

ruyvn_macaran schrieb:


> Daxelinho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ich ist eigentlich das wichtigste bei einem Mountainbike? Die Gabel? Oder die Schaltgruppe? Oder der Rahmen?
> ...



Stimmt absolut. Nachdem mein Corratec-Rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet hatte, war ich auch länger auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Geworden ist´s ein Rahmen für etwas über 160€, weil da sowohl die Geometrie als auch ein wichtiger Parameter (Steuerrohrlänge) gepasst haben. Er ist zwar schwer (im Vergleich zu teuren/hochwertigen) aber dafür stabil und gut verarbeitet.



ruyvn_macaran schrieb:


> Nach dem "passenden" Rad sind mir am vor allem die Teile wichtig, deren Austausch unverhältnismäßig teuer ist:
> - Naben: Eine normale Deore kostet 15 €, eine SLX 30 €.
> - Felgen: Ähnliches, nur sind günstige Modelle hier meist einfach nur schwerer. Wer breite Reifen fahren will, kann aber mal auf breite Felgen achten.
> - Kurbel: Bei billigen Acera & Co kann man die Kettenblätter afaik nie wechseln und ein Tretlagerwechsel macht z.T. auch mehr Ärger, als das Ding wert ist. Was haltbares ab Deore aufwärts kostet wiederum nur n 20er mehr, den kann man gleich ausgeben


Sehe ich ähnlich. Grade da lohnt es sich, ein paar € mehr in die Hand zu nehemn. 100g leichtere Laufräder machen das Rad agiler als 500g weniger Rahmengewicht. Obendrein bringt´s nichts, wenn man bei der Kurbel 20€ spart und ein Jahr später dann statt 10€ für nen Kettenblatt 50€ für ne neue Kurbel löhnen muß.



ruyvn_macaran schrieb:


> Danach kommen für mich die Teile, deren Austausch zwar möglich ist, bei denen man minderwertiges aber einfach schneller bereut, als das billig Zeug seinen (niedrigen) Preis abgedient hat:
> - Gabel. Leider verdammt schwer, was solides zu bekommen, ohne dass der Rest vom Rad sehr teuer wird, aber was man von billigen Gabeln hört und was ich schon sehen konnte... - für mich war das letztlich der Knackpunkt zum Eigenbau.
> - Reifen
> - Bremsen (wobei man hier stark gucken sollte, wieviel man braucht. V-Brakes mir vernünftigen Klötzen sind für kräftige Händer alles andere als schlecht, sehr günstig im Unterhalt und in 26" kriegt man auch passende Felgen)


Gabel und Bremsen stimme ich zu. Selbst "billige" V-Brakes kann man mit guten Belägen zu ordentlichen Bremsen aufrüsten - wenn man weiß wie. Reifen kann von mir aus beim Kauf was billiges drauf sein, da die bei mir eh selten richtig lange halten und ich pro Jahr meist 4 Reifen "verfahre" - dafür habe ich auch immer ein paar € liegen.



ruyvn_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz vor Schluss wäre dann für mich die Schaltung dran. Zunächst die Hebel, dann Schaltwerk, dann Umwerfer - einfach, weil der Austausch in dieser Reihenfolge billiger wird bzw. weniger Unterschied macht. Insgesamt bin ich da aber sehr anspruchslos. Außerhalb von Bikeparks kann man eigentlich vorrausschauend genug fahren, um auch mal einen etwas langsameren Gangwechsel zu verkraften.


Mir geht´s bei den Teilen auch weniger um die Eigenschaften unter Last als viel mehr um die Haltbarkeit. Schalt-/Bremshebel oberhalb von Deore/SLX kann man fast ewig fahren. Schaltwerk auch und Umwerfer ebenfalls. Da kann man auf die Zeit gesehen gut sparen, wenn man sich gleich was gutes kauft. Meine XT-Teile von 2004 sind immer noch top. Lediglich den Umwerfer mußte ich letztes Frühjahr erneuern - der hatte zu viel Salz, Dreck und ähnliches abbekommen und war nicht mehr gangbar zu bekommen. Trotzdem hat er von 2004 bis 2013 gehalten.



ruyvn_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz zum Schluss: Kassette, Kränze, Kette. Die Übersetztungen sollten zwar den eigenen Geschmack treffen - aber Verschleißteile von minderer Qualität werden halt einfach früher getauscht.


Jepp. Da spricht nichts gegen.



ruyvn_macaran schrieb:


> Randnotiz - ich hab meinen Umwerfer jetzt haaaaaalbwegs zur Mitarbeit bewegt.


 Glückwunsch dazu. Dann bist du ja wieder mobil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Mir geht´s bei den Teilen auch weniger um die Eigenschaften unter Last als viel mehr um die Haltbarkeit. Schalt-/Bremshebel oberhalb von Deore/SLX kann man fast ewig fahren. Schaltwerk auch und Umwerfer ebenfalls. Da kann man auf die Zeit gesehen gut sparen, wenn man sich gleich was gutes kauft. Meine XT-Teile von 2004 sind immer noch top. Lediglich den Umwerfer mußte ich letztes Frühjahr erneuern - der hatte zu viel Salz, Dreck und ähnliches abbekommen und war nicht mehr gangbar zu bekommen. Trotzdem hat er von 2004 bis 2013 gehalten.



Meine -vermutlich- Tourney-Teile von 2000 habe ich bis diesen April genutzt und jetzt nutzt sie wer anders weiter. Dreck haben die jede Menge gesehen (und z.T. sehr lange detailliert studieren können), aber abgesehen vom Umwerfer, der mal eine Grundreinigung brauchte und den jüngst gewechselten Führungsrollen, waren die immer noch voll einsatzfähig. Mag sein, dass Deore XT statt 10-15 Jahre dann 50-70 Jahre (exkl. Verschleißteile herrscht) - aber vermutlich würde an sie trotzdem lange vorher tauschen, weil die Versorgung mit Ritzeln, Ketten und Kränzen schwierig wird.



> Glückwunsch dazu. Dann bist du ja wieder mobil.


 
Heute das zweite Mal mit gefahren 
Aber so ganz final war das scheinbar noch nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob es daran liegt, dass ich das ganze gestern kopfüber eingestellt habe - aber heute konnte ich wieder nicht auf den kleinsten Kranz runterschalten. Dafür hat der mittlere auf einmal 6 von 7 Ritzeln sauber erreicht 
Wird vermutlich eine Dauerbaustelle, aber jetzt sollen erstmal die ganzen Anbauteile ran, damit das Rad für den Alltag fertig ist. Früher bin ich ja auch nur fast auf dem großen Kranz gefahren und der funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei 


Frage am Rande:
Weiß jemand, wieso Avid bei den BB-7 empfiehlt, den Abstand zwischen Scheibe und innerem Belag doppelt so groß zu wählen, wie zwischen Scheibe und äußerem? Intuitiver wäre es für mich, denn Abstand zwische Scheibe und dem stehenden inneren Belag möglichst klein zu wählen. Im Moment sprechen sie mir, als V-Brake-Veteranen auch etwas zu weich an.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber so ganz final war das scheinbar noch nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob es daran liegt, dass ich das ganze gestern kopfüber eingestellt habe - aber heute konnte ich wieder nicht auf den kleinsten Kranz runterschalten. Dafür hat der mittlere auf einmal 6 von 7 Ritzeln sauber erreicht.


 
Den Effekt kenne ich gut. Steht das Bike auf Hörnchen und Sattel, läuft die Schaltung perfekt. Kaum fährt man ne Runde, muß man wieder nachjustieren. Btw. so sieht´s jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank der "längeren" Gabel und waagrechten unteren Kettenstreben ist die Sitzhaltung nicht mehr so extrem wie früher. Werde wohl demnächst mal den Vorbau umdrehen, damit der Lenker einen Tick tiefer kommt.


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2014)

Was haltet ihr von den Schlössern?
Abus Bordo Lite 6050
AbusBordo Combo 6000
Abus Bordo Big 6000

Welches ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her am besten? Braucht man das Big? Oder tut es auch das Lite?

Und wie sieht es mit weiteren Pflegeutensilien aus? Also welches Mittel ist am besten für die Kette? Womit habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht? Und was braucht man noch? Ein Reinigungsmittel?

LG


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich würde das Combo 6000 nehmen. Level 7 wäre mir für ein neues Rad zu gering. Mein jetziges Schloß war 2004 auf dem höchsten Level und ist jetzt noch gute Mittelklasse.
Bei mir in der Schublade liegen:
- Speichenschlüssel
- Kettenreinigungsmaschine
- Reinigungsflüssigkeit für ^
- Kettenöl
- Teflonspray
- WD40
- Schmiermittel für Schalt-/Bremszüge
- unzählige alte T-Shirts als Putzlappen


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich würde das kleinere Level 9   Schloss nehmen.   Aber das kommt ein wenig darauf an, was du damit machen willst (Länge?)  und wieviel du ausgeben kannst.  Das kleinere wäre auch schon nicht schlecht.


Meine Kette wird eigentlich garnicht gereinigt ...    Umso hochwertiger der Antrieb,  desto weniger Reibung hat er auch und braucht somit immer weniger Schmiermittel.  Ich kenne Leute,  die ihren Antrieb ganz ohne fahren,   meiner bekommt nur hin und wieder etwas WD40 um leichtgängig zu bleiben und nur die Kettenglieder geschmeidig sind.  
Ohne klebrige Schmiermittel saut er dann auch nicht so ein. 

Ansonsten gibts von FinishLine gute Produkte.  Die haben auch so einen Kettenreinigungskasten ...   Habe so einen seit Jahren,  und noch nie ausgepackt


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2014)

Mit nem Lappen gelegentlich den Dreck aus der Kette holen sollte man schon. Danach reicht auch das billigste Ketten"öl". Gerade wenn Sand drin war macht das einen Unterschied wie vom Citybike auf's Rennrad.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2014)

Falls sie so stark verschmutzt, dann sollte man sie auf jeden Fall reinigen.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juli 2014)

Ich muss sagen, als ich meine Kette mal gefettet habe (mit Fließfett) war das ein deutlich zu spürender Unterschied, vor allem beim Schalten. Die Teile sind XT, also kein "Billig-Kram".


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

Komplett trocken sollte sie auch nicht sein,  aber mit zu viel Schmiermittel zieht man immer so viel Schmutz an ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2014)

Sobald du einen Ölfilm auf ner Oberfläche hat, kann das Schmutz haften. Also entweder ganz trocken (imho keine gute Idee) oder es wird dreckig 
Besser wäre es, die Kette vor Dreck zu schützen, aber das scheint der Markt noch nicht kapiert zu haben


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juli 2014)

Also bevor man die Kette fettet, sollte man sie mWn mit einem Lapüpen abziehen. Dann das Fett drauf, einen Tag oder etwas weniger fahren (nur da, wo kein Staub/übermäßiger Dreck ist) und dann nochmal den Rest abziehen. Vor allem das Fett nur auf die Gelenke machen.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

@ruyven:   Es gibt kompletten Kettenschutz,  das ist nur sehr schwierig bei einer Kettenschaltung.  Für Narbenschaltung wird das sehr häufig verbaut. 
Die Alternative wäre ein Antriebsriemen,  die sind komplett wartungsfrei.  Leider aber sehr teuer und natürlich nur mit Narbenschaltungen/ Getrieben kombinierbar.


----------



## Mosed (11. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, die Kette vor Dreck zu schützen, aber das scheint der Markt noch nicht kapiert zu haben


 
Das Problem sind eher viele Radfahrer. Wenn schon Kettenschutz an der Kurbel (der ja nun wirklich mehr als sinnvoll ist, wenn man nicht nur mit kurzer Hose fährt) und ein Fahrradständer als optische Gräuel angesehen werden, wie soll das dann mit einem kompletten Kettenschutz aussehen...

Aber der müsste bei ner 30Gang Schaltung etc auch sehr groß ausfallen. Schließlich muss er den gesamten Bereich abdecken, in dem sich die Kette dabei bewegt.


Zum Thema Öl/Fett: Früher habe ich auch mal WD40 genommen. Dann habe ich aber gelesen, dass WD40 sehr schlecht für eine Kette ist. WD40 ist nicht geeignet um eine Kette zu schmieren. 
z.B.: http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/Kettenpflege


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Juli 2014)

An meinem Bike ist nichts, was die Kette schützen kann. Sie wird regelmäßig mit einem Lappen abgewischt, bekommt dann ein paar tropfen Öl (auf die Innenseite) und überschüssiges Öl wird dann wieder abgewischt. Nach ner Schlammschlacht oder alle 2 Monate wird sie durch die Waschmaschine gejagt und danach behandelt wie eben beschrieben.


----------



## Daxelinho (11. Juli 2014)

Zum Fahrradständer: Wie macht ihr das denn? Also dort, wo es keine festen Ständer für die Reifen gibt, wie stellt ihr da euer Fahrrad ab? 
Zur Kette: Ich hätte es jetzt genauso wie Paulebaer gemacht, also reinigen/abwischen, dann ölen und das restliche wieder mit einem Lappen abnehmen..


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

Mein Straßenrad hat einen Ständer.  Und das Mountainbike wird nirgendwo bewegt, wo man es normal abstellen müsste.  

Ansonsten gibts natürlich die tollen Ständer in Bikeparks


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Juli 2014)

Mein Bike hat 2,0er Bereifung , da passt es immer in solche Ständer rein.
Sonst lege ich es vorsichtig hin , nicht auf die Seite wo meine Gangschaltung ist.
Die Pedale stützen es ja auch noch ab 


Hat jemand für mich geile Strassenschlappen ( Niederquerschnittsreifen ) für mein Haibike Dirt Bike 
Sollten 2.00 - 2.25 sein 


Greetz


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Juli 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Zum Fahrradständer: Wie macht ihr das denn? Also dort, wo es keine festen Ständer für die Reifen gibt, wie stellt ihr da euer Fahrrad ab?


 
Entweder nutze ich ein Pedal als Ersatzständer oder ich lehne es irgendwo gegen. Mit den 2.25er Reifen paßt es eh nur selten in übliche Fahrradständer.


----------



## Daxelinho (11. Juli 2014)

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich damit ja auch zur Schule fahren will  Und da dort nicht immer Fahrradständer frei sind bzw. diese zu klein sind, muss ich wohl einen Ständer dran bauen..


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juli 2014)

Wand, andere Fahrräder, die Stangen der Überdachnung...


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

Ganz ehrlich:  Ein Rad mit so großvolumigen Reifen und so wenig Anbauteilen ist aber schon wieder ungeeignet um damit zur Schule zu fahren.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Juli 2014)

Finde ich nicht. Man sollte nur nen Nässeschutz dabei haben. Könnte sonst bei Regenwetter doof werden. Bin die letzten 1,5 Jahre mit nem MTB zur Schule gefahren. Das Ding hatte keine Schutzbleche oder ähnliches. Nässeschutz war immer im Rucksack und gut war. Nicht jeder will zwei Räder haben. Ich fände es manchmal praktisch. Aber ein zweites Bike in der Qualität meines Bikes kostet halt auch und was billiges/einfach will ich halt nicht fahren. Von daher macht mein Bike im Alltag einfach alles.


----------



## -sori- (11. Juli 2014)

Nicht ganz, bei mir gehts erstmal den Wald abwärts, 18% Steigung mit Schotter und einer Abkürzung durch die Wiese. Da ist man mit einem Citybike definitiv am falschen Ort ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, bei mir gehts erstmal den Wald abwärts, 18% Steigung mit Schotter und einer Abkürzung durch die Wiese. Da ist man mit einem Citybike definitiv am falschen Ort ^^


 
Laut Vorschrift muss es aber eine andere Strecke geben    Sonst müssten sie die extra für dich bauen  


@Paule:  Ja, über Schutzbleche kann man sich streiten,  Regenbekleidung ist bestimmt sinnvoller.  Aber ein Ständer ist doch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber ein Ständer ist doch sehr hilfreich.


 
Ich brauche am Rad keinen Ständer (darauf auch nicht ). Außerdem machen die meisten auch Geräusche - das hasse ich. Die Reifen dürfen summen, die Gabel darf schmatzen und der Freilauf klackern - andere Geräusche darf mein Bike nicht machen und tut´s auch nicht. Falls doch mal wird gesucht und dann geschraubt.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

Im Gelände stimme ich dir da zu,  im Straßenverkehr eher weniger


----------



## Mosed (11. Juli 2014)

Schutzbleche erachte ich auch als sehr sinnvoll. Sonst ist man ja nach jeder Fahrt eingesaut - und sei es nur mit trockenem Dreck. Bei Nässe wirds natürlich noch schöner...

Ich nutze mein MTB auch für alles. Stadt, Land, Wald, etc. Warum auch nicht, ist aber auch nach StVO ausgestattet.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

Was fährst du denn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Alternative wäre ein Antriebsriemen,  die sind komplett wartungsfrei.  Leider aber sehr teuer und natürlich nur mit Narbenschaltungen/ Getrieben kombinierbar.


 
Mit ner Nabe könnte man sich ja noch anfreunden, viel kritischer: Man braucht erst einmal einen Rahmen, den man öffnen kann.




Mosed schrieb:


> Das Problem sind eher viele Radfahrer. Wenn schon Kettenschutz an der Kurbel (der ja nun wirklich mehr als sinnvoll ist, wenn man nicht nur mit kurzer Hose fährt) und ein Fahrradständer als optische Gräuel angesehen werden, wie soll das dann mit einem kompletten Kettenschutz aussehen...
> 
> Aber der müsste bei ner 30Gang Schaltung etc auch sehr groß ausfallen. Schließlich muss er den gesamten Bereich abdecken, in dem sich die Kette dabei bewegt.



Die Kette muss ja nicht gleich ringsum gekapselt werden. >80% des Drecks dürften vom Vorderrad kommen, würde ein einfaches Kettenschutzblech vor der Kurbel reichen. Da die Kette hier immer dicht anliegt kann es zudem so nah an den Kränzen geführt werden, dass man es im Profil nicht einmal sieht. In der Praxis sind die meisten "Kettenschützer" aber nur oben und vorne oben zu, vom Tretlager an abwärts kommt weiter Dreck rein. Weitere 15% Schutz würde ich vom Hinterrad erwarten, wo es an der Kette vorbeiführt. Bei nackten Bikes wird es zugegebenermaßen schwer, aber wo ohnehin schon ein Schutzblech vorhanden ist, müsste es nur einseitig um den Reifen herumgreifen.



> Zum Thema Öl/Fett: Früher habe ich auch mal WD40 genommen. Dann habe ich aber gelesen, dass WD40 sehr schlecht für eine Kette ist. WD40 ist nicht geeignet um eine Kette zu schmieren.
> z.B.: Kettenpflege


 
WD40 ist nirgendwo zum schmieren geeignet, WD40 ist Rostlöser und Kriechöl. Dementsprechend kommt es zwar überall hin, ist genauso schnell aber auch wieder überall weg - und spült dabei andere Fette und Öle mit raus. Wenn man es nicht in sehr kurzen Abständen (1-2 Wochen?) aufträgt, dürfte man also mehr Schaden als Nutzen verursachen.




-sori- schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, bei mir gehts erstmal den Wald abwärts, 18% Steigung mit Schotter und einer Abkürzung durch die Wiese. Da ist man mit einem Citybike definitiv am falschen Ort ^^



Hängt davon ab, was ein "Citybike" ist. Für die meisten Anwender definiert sich das über Schutzbleche, STVO-Ausstattung und ne relativ entspannte Sitzposition. Ein MTB, das man dafür braucht, definiert sich über breite Reifen, robuste Technik und ein nicht zu hohes Oberrohr. Da ist erst mal überhaupt kein Widerspruch zwischen. Wenn man mit 26" zurecht kommt, findet man jede Menge Cruiser am Markt, bei denen man nur die Big Apple gegen ein paar grobe Stollen austauschen muss und schon hat man ein Geländetaugliches Rad.
(in 29" wirds leider deutlich schwieriger  . Aber ich hab seit heute auch Ständer, Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger am Ogre  )




Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich brauche am Rad keinen Ständer (darauf auch nicht ). Außerdem machen die meisten auch Geräusche - das hasse ich.




Also Ständer, die während der Fahrt Geräusche machen, hatte ich noch nie. N guter Ständer hat eine stabile Haltefeder, die ihn in Position hält und dann ist er genauso laut, wie jedes andere unbewegliche Teil am Rahmen.



> Die Reifen dürfen summen, die Gabel darf schmatzen und der Freilauf klackern - andere Geräusche darf mein Bike nicht machen und tut´s auch nicht. Falls doch mal wird gesucht und dann geschraubt.


 
Das mit der geräuschlosen Kette und Bremsen müsstest du mir noch mal erklären


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mit der geräuschlosen Kette und Bremsen müsstest du mir noch mal erklären


 Kette macht keine hörbaren Geräusche - oder sie gehen im Singen/Rauschen der Reifen unter. Bremsen ist einfach: richtig einstellen und ganz weiche Beläge. In meinem Fall die von Coolstop in rot-schwarz. Verursachen keinen/kaum Verschleiß an der Felge und wenn ich mal richtig reingreife blockieren eher die Reifen bevor ich was von der Bremse höre. Wobei ich beim Einstellen wohl im Vorteil bin mit den XT V-Brakes - die haben den Parallelvorschub und sind daher total easy zu montieren.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn?


 
Meinst du mich? Ich habe nichts besonderes. Ein sehr günstiges Fully (Trimota Final-X) vor mind. 10 Jahren bei Ebay gekauft und aufgerüstet. Deore-Schaltung und Scheibenbremsen von Armor.

Da mein mittleres Kettenblatt hinüber ist (verbogen ), will ich jetzt die ganze Kurbel tauschen, Kassette und Kette. Der Händler hat nur irgendein Problem im Lager und hat mir zwei mal die Kurbel ohne Kettenschutzring geschickt, obwohl ich bei der zweiten Bestellung extra auf das Problem hingewiesen habe. Aber das interessiert die Händler ja nie, wenn man sie auf Probleme in ihrem Lager/Software hinweist.
Jetzt schauen die nochmal genauer nach. Tja - die dritten extra Versandkosten hin und einmal zurück, die wohl auf die zukommen, hätten die sich sparen können, wenn die mal sorgsamer arbeiten würden. Vor dem Einpacken nochmal den Artikel zu kontrollieren kann ja nun nicht so schwer sein, wenn der Kunde auf ein Problem mit vertauschten Artikelnummern hinweist.
Aber gut - wenigstens kostet deren Hotline nichts und sie sind bemüht das Problem zu klären.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2014)

Lief die Kette denn nicht mehr richtig oder schaltete es sich nicht mehr?  

An keinem Rad von mir sind noch alle Kettenblätter perfekt gerade ...    Die verziehen sich immer mit der Zeit.  Aber solange es nicht viel ist,  stört das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juli 2014)

Das Kettenblatt ist deutlich verbogen auf mehreren cm Umfang. Mehrere mm zur Seite (Man sieht es deutlich auch wenn von oben stehend runterschaut). Die Kette schlägt ordentlich hin- und her, wenn ich das Kettenblatt nutzen würde und die Kette wird auch gegen dem Umwerfer gedrückt, wenn die verbogene Stelle kommt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juli 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatt ist deutlich verbogen auf mehreren cm Umfang. Mehrere mm zur Seite (Man sieht es deutlich). Die Kette schlägt ordentlich hin- und her, wenn ich das Kettenblatt nutzen würde und die Kette wird auch gegen dem Umwerfer gedrückt, wenn die verbogene Stelle kommt.


 
Hattest du einen Einschlag/Feindkontakt damit? Oder einfach nur dicke Waden (viel Dampf)? Wenn sowas anfängt, kann man das Kettenblatt auch einfach 90° weiter drehen - dann wirkt das Moment an einer anderen Stelle.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß nichts von einem Einschlag. Ist am mittleren Kettenblatt ja auch schwierig "darstellbar". Biegung ist Richtung Umwerfer. Vielleicht war es Materialermüdung in Verbindung mit dem Versuch an einer Stelle mit ordentlich Drehmoment loszufahren? Mir ist es irgendwann aufgefallen, weil die Kette halt am Umwerfer schabt und es regelmäßig ein schlagendes Geräusch gab.
Daher würde weiterdrehen vom Kettenblatt ja auch nichts bringen. Und zurückbiegen oder so ist mir auch zu blöd. 
Die Kette ist eh hinüber, wie mir dann aufgefallen ist (ca. 1,5 mm Längung). Daher wird jetzt nach 10 Jahren mal alles getauscht.  Das Schaltwerk kam vor kurzem auch neu, weil es ausgeleiert war.

Und zukünftig regelmäßig die Kette prüfen. Warum der Händler, bei dem ich die Schaltung einstellen lassen habe wegen Schaltproblemen (+ Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel) die Kette nicht geprüft hat, erschließt sich mir aber nicht.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juli 2014)

Klingt nach zu viel Drehmoment  Hatte ich auch schon - einmal sogar mit nem Kurbelstern. Da waren die Kettenblätter noch grade und der Kurbelstern hatte sich verzogen. Seitdem achte ich an meinen Bikes auf gute Komponenten in dem Bereich.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich weiß eh nicht zu 100%, was das für das Kettenblätter sind.
Nach den Fahrradunterlagen müsste es Shimano Deore M510 sein. Aber auf der Kurbel selber steht Romax Tracer. Daher tausche ich jetzt auch einfach die ganze Kurbel. Auf Deore M590. Hatte überlegt SLX zu nehmen, aber das ist nur für 3x10 Gang verfügbar. In der Theorie gibt es zwar eine SLX Kurbel für 3x9, aber die verkauft niemand mehr.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2014)

Wie kann man denn die Kurbel verbiegen ??   Nimm was aus dem Freeride-  oder Downhillbereich,  die halten


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juli 2014)

Och so ein Kurbelstern ist schnell mal verbogen - daher kommt an mein Bike diesbezüglich auch nur was von LX aufwärts. Kurbel an sich ist nahezu unmöglich - stimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin da auch gerade etwas überrascht. Ich geh ja nun wirklich eher mit roher Gewalt denn mit Drehzahl an die Sache ran, aber verbogene Blätter oder gar Kurbelsterne hatte ich noch nie - trotz Low-End-Komponenten. Gibt es da in der Mittelklasse (mal wieder) einen Bereich, in dem die Produkt versuchen, so leicht zu sein, wie die Oberklasse, dabei aber die billigen Materialien und Fertigungsmethoden der Billig-Produkte nutzen? Oder liegt das an den immer schlanker werdenden Bauteilen? (Bislang hatte ich ja nur gute alte 7er Technik. Aber meine T610 Kurbel beäuge ich gerade etwas misstrauisch)


----------



## Fiftdey (12. Juli 2014)

Also wenn jemand einen Partner für gemeinsame fahren in Berlin sucht melde ich mich hiermit! 

War heute das erste mal unterwegs und gleich 15km gefahren .. Sehr entspannt. Dann hab ich mir gleich noch etwas Zubehör gekauft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: ich wollt mir folgendes Schloß holen: 
ABUS Bordo Granit X-Plus 6400/85 Fahrrad-Faltschloss,

Ist das empfehlenswert oder ein anderes aber ähnliches?


----------



## skyscraper (13. Juli 2014)

Also sieht doch sehr schön aus, was Du jetzt alles hast


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich bin da auch gerade etwas überrascht. Ich geh ja nun wirklich eher mit roher Gewalt denn mit Drehzahl an die Sache ran, aber verbogene Blätter oder gar Kurbelsterne hatte ich noch nie - trotz Low-End-Komponenten.


 Bei mir war´s auch nur ein Kurbelstern. Der war an meinem ersten Corratec-Bow (1994er Baujahr) montiert. Rad hatte STX/LX-Mix (und blau eloxierte Cantis) drauf und da war die Kurbel wohl noch unter STX-Niveau: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin damals aber in der Gegend um Murrhardt und Backnang auch extrem viel quer durch den Wald (bergauf und bergab) gefahren. "Mal eben" auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt im Wiegetritt den Trailhof hoch und solche Späße. Um 1997 habe ich auf der Strecke mal an einem Tag drei Hinterradnaben "durchgerissen" - Shimano hatte bei der Serie an der falschen Stelle ein paar Gramm Material gespart. Hat jeweils die Verbindung von Freilauf/Kasette zur Nabe abgedreht.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juli 2014)

Erstes Mal im Jahr woanders als in der Stadt auf dem Rad, da hab ich mal klein angefangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bremsen Entlüften und vorne neue Backen einbauen zu lassen war jedenfalls eine geniale Idee, meine Martas haben die ganze Abfahrt durch (die ja nicht sonderlich lang gewesen wär, dafür aber steil) richtig zugebissen. So kannte ich die gar nicht mehr 

Eine Frage noch: Wenn mein Rad bei einer steilen, holprigen Abfahrt (Feldweg aus Lehm/Kies mit 5-10cm Steinen, teilweise) anfängt, sehr unkontrolliert herumzuhüpfen, habe ich den Rebound zu stark eingestellt oder zu viel Luft in der Gabel? Ist eine HeadShock mit 60mm Federweg.

Die 2bar in den Reifen waren wohl auch etwas viel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2014)

Wie möchtest du denn mit einem Starrrahmen und 6cm Dämpferweg eine steile und holprige Abfahrt glattbügeln ?   Dafür hast du einfach das falsche Material gewählt ...


----------



## ebastler (14. Juli 2014)

Glattbügeln nicht, ich verstehe auch, dass ich mit den Händen einiges wegstecken muss, aber dass das Rad selbst trotz relativ niedriger Geschwindigkeit unkontrolliert zu hüpfen anfängt, kommt mir nicht ganz normal vor...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

Also das Vorderrad sollte schon auf dem Boden bleiben. Wobei du bei 60mm Federweg nen Kompromiß zwischen weich genug (springt nicht - schlägt aber eventuell durch) und hart (schlägt nicht durch - neigt zum Springen) finden mußt. Hängt von der Größe der Hinderniße ab. Mit mehr Federweg (und ner progressiven Feder) ist´s leichter.
Die 2 bar im Reifen sind nicht zu viel. Meine haben 4 bar und mein Vorderrad bleibt auch auf dem Boden. Hinterrad springt aber gerne mal - ist halt ein Hardtail.


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn man wirklich Grip haben will, sollte man aber mit weniger als 2 Bar fahren. Das macht mWn sehr viel aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2014)

Der Druck kommt auch sehr auf die Reifen an.  Bei größerem Volumen brauchst du schon einen erstaunlich hohen Druck,  damit die Reifen nicht direkt durchschlagen.   Da sowohl die größere Gummifläche viel mehr gedehnt werden  kann als auch das größere Luftvolumen viel mehr Kompression mitmacht,  sind die Reifen trotzdem noch relativ weich.   

Mit kleinen MTB-Reifen würde ich auch nur 1,5 bar fahren,   aber mit richtig dicken Schlappen  wirst du unter 2 bar häufiger auf der Felge fahren. 

Im Bild sehen die Reifen relativ groß aus,   ich würde mal raten dass es 2,35" sind?   Da wären ~ 2 bar ganz ok,  da machen die Reifen mehr aus als die Gabel.  Du kannst aber auch mal ein bisschen mit dem Reifendruck rumexperimentieren.



Zur Abstimmung der Gabel:   Bei schnellen Abfahrten muss sie eigentlich sehr schluckfreudig eingestellt werden,  bedeutet, weich,  schnelles Ein- und Ausfedern,   und möglichst mit Negativfederweg.    
Bei gerade mal 6cm ist das natürlich sehr problematisch,  da du dann schnell durchschlägst,  was dem gesamten Rad nicht gut tut.  Also musst du leider ein härteres Setting fahren als eigentlich schön wäre ...   

Dazu kommt zu allem Überfluss auch noch das Problem, dass gerade bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten der Reifendruck wieder etwas steigen müsste,  damit die Reifen nicht zu stark walken können und zu schwammig werden.  Gleichzeitig müssen sie aber weich genug sein,  um etwas zu dämpfen und sich dem Untergrund anzupassen  ... 


Zusammenfassung:  60mm Federweg sind fürs Gelände ein bisschen knapp bemessen     Das ist mehr so die Kategorie Schotterweg ...  Aber mit fahrerischem Können lässt sich viel ausgleichen.  Nie vergessen:  Die allergrößten Federwege sind deine Arme und Beine  
Bei Abfahrten sollte man sich sowieso in einer neutralen Position befinden.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> 60mm Federweg sind fürs Gelände ein bisschen knapp bemessen     Das ist mehr so die Kategorie Schotterweg ...  Aber mit fahrerischem Können lässt sich viel ausgleichen.


 Da hast du Recht. Ich habe meine 100mm von der Gabel auch eher soft abgestimmt - schluckt jeden kleinen Kieselstein weg, wäre dafür aber bei "richtigen" Abfahrten wohl zu weich und würde durchschlagen.
Eben bei der kleinen Tour gemerkt, daß mein Steuersatz etwas Spiel hat. Dann zu Hause versucht, nach zu ziehen - Gabelschaft etwas zu lang. Also morgen erstmal basteln. Den Schaft 1-2 mm kürzen und dann nochmal probieren. Bei der Gelegenheit wird der Vorbau gedreht - Lenker soll tiefer.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2014)

Warum nicht einfach einen 5mm Spacer auf den Vorbau?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2014)

Bei 1-2mm  überlegt man ja schon,  ob es sinnvoller ist zu sägen oder zu feilen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich werd wohl den Dremel nehmen. Sägen habe ich keinen Bock und meine Feilen sind nicht mehr die besten/jüngsten Geräte. Spacer fällt aus, weil ich a) keinen da habe und die auch b) überhaupt nicht mag.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2014)

Hab doch gesägt, da der Dremel sich versteckt hatte. Jetzt ist alles spielfrei und den Vorbau habe ich gedreht. Die 7° zeigen jetzt nicht nach oben sondern nach unten, wodurch er fast waagrecht sitzt. Lenker kam gute 2,5cm tiefer und es fährt sich gleich besser damit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juli 2014)

Sieht auch irgendwie besser aus


----------



## Fiftdey (18. Juli 2014)

Habe mir heute das ABUS 6500 plus Granit x gekauft. Mal sehen wie lange mein Rad damit sicher bleibt [emoji85]


----------



## ich111 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich freu mich schon nächste Woche endlich mein Copperhead wieder fahren zu können


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Juli 2014)

Heute mit zwei Neulingen & meinem Kumpel Dirtbiken gewesen.
War relativ lustig , wollten die Holzwall nicht fahren weil sie angst hatten sie fliegen drüber raus ( ist auch schon passiert  )
Mein Bike hats überlebt , das ist 1A


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon nächste Woche endlich mein Copperhead wieder fahren zu können


 Das will ich sehen, wie du auf dem Copperhead fährst. Da hat der Erbauer wohl sicher was daggen.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jungs.

Interessiere mich für ein Rad mit Rennrad Charackter aber ohne gehörnten Lenker.

Es soll ne Keichtlaufmaschine sein mit der ich über die Strasse bzw gut ausgebaute Radwege fahren kann. Um zur Arbeit zu kommen  und für Besorgungen in die Stadt usw...

Die Stevens Strada Modelle sind das was ich ins Auge gefast hab.

Hab aktuell ein Steven 6x Lite das 6 Jahre alt ist.

Es soll noch mehr Speedcharackter als das 6x haben. Wie gesagt Strada ist sowas was ich suche.

Auch die Übersetzung des 6x ist noch nicht auf Speed ausgelegt. Das kleine Ritzel vorn nutz ich gar nicht und das größte vorn zu selten.

Wie gesagt Rennrad aber mit gradem Lenker das wär top. Sowas in der Art.

Könnt ihr mir mehr solcher Modelle verschiedener Hersteller empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn du das unbedingt willst kannst du ja an ein Rennrad nen geraden Lenker anbringen. Imo ist so ein RR-Lenker mit dem richtigen Band drauf aber super bequem.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juli 2014)

Naja ist nicht ganz das gleiche,  ein Rennrad hat häufig einen relativ lange Vorbau,  und dann zusätzlich noch einen nach vorne verlängernden Lenker.  Dadurch muss der Rahmen nicht ganz so lang sein. 

Aber bei der richtigen Größenwahl könnte man das so schon machen.  


Es gibt aber meist auch ein paar Modelle,  die bereits ab Werk sehr auf schnelles Fahren bei Straßenbedingungen ausgelegt sind.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du das unbedingt willst kannst du ja an ein Rennrad nen geraden Lenker anbringen. Imo ist so ein RR-Lenker mit dem richtigen Band drauf aber super bequem.



Hi Zusammen.

@olstyle das hatte ich mir schon überlegt aber unter anderem aus von Stryke7 genannten Einwänden lieber nicht.

Lieber alles ab Werk.

Würde mir ja die Strada Modelle ansehen aber wenn es alternativen gibt...

Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## skyscraper (25. Juli 2014)

Was hast Du denn für ein Budget? Ansonsten ist "Fitnessbike" wahrscheinlich der Begriff, den Du suchst. Da sind die Fragen:

-Scheibenbremse oder V-Brake (Empfehlung: Scheibe)
-Feder- oder Starrgabel (Empfehlung: Starr)
-Rennrad- oder Crossbike-Reifen (Ich persönlich würde zu Crossbike-Reifen tendieren)
-ich nehme an, dass Du keinen Gepäckträger willst, oder?

...und dann sollte das ganze so leicht wie möglich werden


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2014)

Hi,  Budget 700€-1000€ (natürlich tendiere ich zum preiswerteren!)  Ob Scheibe oder V ist egal. Mein Cube Acid hat Scheibe und mein Stevens V und ich komme mit beiden Top klar. Wenn die V gute Qualität ist haben die auch schon Power.  

Definiv Starr.

Kein Gepäckträger. 

Reifen dünn, leichtlauf.

Das wäre der Rahmen erstmal.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2014)

Wie wärs mit einem Specialized Sirrus?   In deiner Preisklasse gäbs da das Elite, das Comp, oder das Comp Disc.  Bei letzterem gefällt mir auch der Antrieb am besten.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2014)

Das Spezialized ist jetzt bei meinem Dealer mal auf Kommision geordert. 

Soll im Laufe der nächsten Woche kommen. Bin grspannt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2014)

Mal so ne Frage: Was zeichnet für dich denn ein "Rennrad" aus?
- schmale Reifen: Kannst du überall aufziehen
- Dropbar: Willst du nicht.
- kurzer Rahmen, langer Vorbau: wurde schon erwähnt und ist imho im Straßenverkehr, wo man nicht plötzlich aus dem Windschatten des Vordermannes zacken will, kein Vorteil
- geringes Gewicht: Wird heute überalle angestrebt. Und bei 2-3 kg Gewicht für einen sehr soliden "MTB"-Stahlrahmen und 1-2 kg für non-Carbon Leichtbauten muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen:  Die 10-15 kg, die das Rad am Ende wiegt, hängen eh an den Anbauteilen (und sind, wenn man das Gewicht inkl. Fahrer bedenkt, immer noch etwas, was imho erst bei der Jagd nach Bestzeiten wirklich wichtig wird - oder beim die-Treppe-rauftragen)
- sehr lange Übersetzungen: zugegeben, wenn dir die 48:11 des (aktuellen) x6 nicht reichen, wirds eng. Da frag ich mich aber ehrlich gesagt auch, was du für Waden hast? Ich persönlich trete ja schon eher langsam, aber mit der Übersetzung habe ich selbst in 26" bei 35 km/h noch keine Probleme mit der Trittfrequenz (eher mit der Kraft  ) bekommen.

Mir persönlich wären auf meinen ausgiebigen Fahrrad-Läden-Touren Anfang des Jahres jedenfalls keine noch rennigeren Räder aufgefallen, die nicht gleich als waschechte Cyclo-Crosser oder Straßenrenner mit entsprechendem Lenker und Vorbaugeometrie daher kommen. Ich persönlich würde für das, was mit echten Rennrädern noch rauszuholen ist (nämlich wenig. Kleiner als 11er Ritzel gibts afaik nirgends und serienmäßig wirst du maximal 4-5 Zähne am Kranz dazu bekommen), jedenfalls kein neues Rad kaufen. Der Hauptunterschied gegenüber einem City Crosser wie deinem ist dann nur noch die Körperhaltung, also der Lenker, und damit einhergehend die Abstimmung von Vorbau und Rahmenlänge.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Juli 2014)

Wegen Gewicht allgemein: Das ist etwas, das Du sehr wohl spürst. Vor allem das Gewicht der Laufräder macht (am Berg) den Unterschied zwischen "Hmm, okay." und "**** Yeah!"  Wenn Du weißt, was ich meine. Die Rotiereneden Teile fallen sehr ins Gewicht (Wortspiel ).

Edit: Hmm, mein F u c k Yeah mag die Forensoftware wohl nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2014)

Sicherlich merkt man Masse (außen) am Rad etwas stärker. Aber zum einen will er nicht auf Berge fahren und fragt auch nicht nach kurzen Sprints, sondern nach Speed, zum anderen hat man da auch nicht die großen Gewichtsunterschiede. Wenn ich z.B. mal sein Steven 6 Lite nehme und mit einem Stevens Rennrad gleichen Preises (San Remo) vergleiche, dann stehen da einmal Felgen zu 520 g und einmal zu 480 g. Die 40 g würde im Blindtest vermutlich niemand bemerken und Reifen kann man auf beide Räder die drauf ziehen, die einem leicht genug vorkommen.
Räder kommen halt, in dieser (und auch weit höheren) Preisklassen von der Stange, da gibts keine revolutionären Unterschiede, wenn man nicht an anderer Stelle massive Kompromisse eingeht. Zumal man ja auch immer noch die Option hat, gespartes Geld für zielgerichtetete Verbesserungen am bestehenden Rad auszugeben.


----------



## skyscraper (31. Juli 2014)

Ja, es ist klar, dass man 40 Gramm nicht spürt. Aber 500 Gramm halt schon  Wobei das auch eher MTBs betrifft. Naja, mein Rennrad könnte auch gut und gerne ein paar Kilo weniger wieden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2014)

500 g Unterschied an den Laufrädern wirst du aber ohne Reifen nicht hinbekommen (solange du in einer Preisklasse bleibst - und die wirklich extremen Fattys ausklammerst). Die an vielen Fertig-MTBs verbauten Felgen bleiben auch unter 600 g und selbst recht robuste Exemplare mit 25 mm Innenweite liegen nicht nenneswert über 700 g. Das ergibt zwar unterm Strich auch einiges an rotierender Masse, aber der Punkt ist einfach: Von der Stange bekommst du im dreistelligen Bereich (fürs komplette Rad) nicht wirklich was anderes. Den größten Unterschied in Sachen rotierende Massen (Nabendynamos und -schaltung außen vor) dürfte wohl ein Verzicht auf Scheibenbremsen bringen, aber nicht die andere Felgenwahl an einem "Renn"-Rad.


----------



## skyscraper (31. Juli 2014)

Ok, ich meinte vor allem MTBs (bei Rennrädern habe ich keinen Plan von den Gewichten).


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (31. Juli 2014)

Also mir sind 200g an den Felgen total egal. Hauptsache die sind stabil. Aus dem Grund fahre ich auch 36er statt 32er Naben und stabile Speichen. Dann lieber bei den Naben ne Klasse besser und schon läuft´s auch schön leicht.


----------



## -sori- (31. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe vor, die Kette zu kürzen. Geht das problemlos auch bei montierter Kette? Das Ding hängt völlig durch...


----------



## ich111 (31. Juli 2014)

Das liegt wohl nicht an der Kette sondern daran, dass das Schaltwerk nicht mehr spannt. Das kann daran liegen, dass die Kette verrostet oder verunreinigt ist, das gleiche kann beim Schaltwerk sein oder die Federn sind einfach ausgeleiert


----------



## -sori- (31. Juli 2014)

Im kleinsten Ritzel und kleinsten Blatt hängt sie durch. Das Rad ist vielleicht 35 km alt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Juli 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Im kleinsten Ritzel und kleinsten Blatt hängt sie durch. Das Rad ist vielleicht 35 km alt...


 
kleinste Ritzel und Kettenblatt ist bei einer 3*8/9/10 Schaltung schon mal kontraproduktiv, da die Kette in einem extremen Schräglauf verläuft. 
in diesem "Verhältnis" ist das auch in Ordnung.



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Also mir sind 200g an den Felgen total egal. Hauptsache die sind stabil. Aus dem Grund fahre ich auch 36er statt 32er Naben und stabile Speichen. Dann lieber bei den Naben ne Klasse besser und schon läuft´s auch schön leicht.


 
Steinige deinen Laufradbauer oder, falls du es selber machst, lass die Finger von! 
ich habe mir Tune King/Kong auf FRM 333 mit Sapim Laser (leicht wie cx-Ray, aber nicht ganz so zugfest) aufbauen lassen und kann mich, wenn dass Laufrad auf der Seite liegt, draufstehen und drauf hüpfen ohne das etwas passiert!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2014)

klein-klein ist imho bei allen Schaltungen ne schlechte Idee. Das ganze sollte zwar so eingestellt sein, dass es noch fahrbar ist (die Kette also wirklich allenfalls hängt, aber nicht springt), aber die gleiche Übersetzung hat man mit größeren Zahnrädern noch 1-2 weitere Male im Sortiment und letztere bieten nicht nur den günstigeren Kettenverlauf, sondern sollten auch etwas verschleißfester sein, als das empfindliche mini-Ritzel.

Ansonsten:
Wenn man irgendwas hat, um die geöffneten Kettenteile beieinander zu halten, dann geht das auch bei montierter Kette. Ohne Kettenhaken ist es selbst mit demontiertem Hinterrad keine spaßige Angelegenheit.


----------



## -sori- (31. Juli 2014)

Die Kette springt auch.
Kettenhaken? Was soll das sein? Ich habe jetzt einen Kettennieter hier. Kann ich jetzt, wenn mir jemand hilft, die Kette einfach kürzen oder muss die Kette raus? Oder reichts, wenn das Hinterrad draussen ist? Vorallem: Wie stell ich das ohne So ein Kettenschloss an? Brauch ich das zwingend? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hab ich son Ding gar nicht am Rad...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. August 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Steinige deinen Laufradbauer oder, falls du es selber machst, lass die Finger von!
> ich habe mir Tune King/Kong auf FRM 333 mit Sapim Laser (leicht wie cx-Ray, aber nicht ganz so zugfest) aufbauen lassen und kann mich, wenn dass Laufrad auf der Seite liegt, draufstehen und drauf hüpfen ohne das etwas passiert!


 
Gute Sache. Dann komm mal vorbei und ich mache das mit meinen 110kg mal nach In der Hinsicht gilt wohl wieder mal: Jeder wie er mag. Ich brauche alle 2 Jahre nen Laufradsatz und bin halt nicht Krösus. Also schaue ich, daß ich was möglichst stabiles für nen guten Preis bekomme. Da ich V-Brakes fahre, bin ich auch schon genug eingeschränkt bei der Felgenwahl.

@ -sori-: Mit etwas Übung/Fingerspitzengefühl kannst du die Kette auch kürzen, wenn das Hinterrad eingebaut ist. Dazu einfach die Kette von der Kurbel nehmen. Ich habe meine Kette so kurz, daß ich vorne das große Kettenblatt grade noch mit dem 3ten Ritzel von oben an der Kasette kombinieren kann. Aber so "schräg" fahre ich nie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Die Kette springt auch.
> Kettenhaken? Was soll das sein? Ich habe jetzt einen Kettennieter hier. Kann ich jetzt, wenn mir jemand hilft, die Kette einfach kürzen oder muss die Kette raus? Oder reichts, wenn das Hinterrad draussen ist? Vorallem: Wie stell ich das ohne So ein Kettenschloss an? Brauch ich das zwingend? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hab ich son Ding gar nicht am Rad...


 
"Kettenhaken" war die beste Bezeichnung, die mir für ein nützliches kleines Hilfsmittel bekannt ist:
Ein kleines Werkzeug (bzw. oft nur ein Fortsatz an anderen Multitools) mit zwei Haken, die in Kettengliedergreifen können - und so die beiden Enden der geöffneten Kette beieinander halten. Eine zweite Person kann das natürlich auch, nur ganz ohne Hilfe wirds knapp, denn das Schaltwerk hält die Kette ja weiterhin unter (kräftiger) Zugspannung. Das Rad rauszunehmen und sie vorne aufs Tretlager zu legen hilft, aber nur ein Bisschen. Mehr kann aber nicht machen, diese Optionen müssen halt "reichen". Das Schaltwerk zu zerlegen und um die genietete Kette zusammenzubauen ist jedenfalls noch umständlicher, als die offene Kette einzufädeln und dann unter Spannung zu vernieten. (ob du dafür noch was brauchst, hängt von Kette und Geschick ab. In vielen Fällen sehen die Hersteller vor, dass man einen neuen Niet zum verschließen nimmt - z.T. ist das auch berechtigt)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2014)

Das erste von drei Projekten abgeschlossen.
Kona Unit 2012 - 9,91kg 

Jetzt kann ich mich meinem CC-HT und meinem Fully widmen


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2014)

Hast du lange gebraucht? tägliche Arbeitszeit mein ich.

Sieht sehr hübsch aus.


 Hört mal, wird eigentlich noch sowas hergestellt wie diese leicht ovalen Zahnräder die mal ne Zeitlang in waren? Weiß nicht mehr wie die hießen. Waren in den 90ern mal in.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. August 2014)

ganz ehrlich? keine Ahnung 
Ich hab es einmal als Low-Budget Projekt aufgebaut und jetzt ist es ein Lichtbau geworden. 
Ich Könnte noch 800/900g rausholen, aber das ist unverhältnismäßig (nicht dass es das jetzt schon ist ). 

Ich schätze, würde ich jetzt bei 0 anfangen bräuchte ich ca. 2h 
Da ist auch keine Schaltung dran, die eingestellt werden will.

Shimanot hat in den frühen 90ern sowas im Programm gehabt.
Rotor hat letztes Jahr Kurbeln mit ovalen Kurbelblättern vorgestellt.
Rotor 3D+ MTB Double Kurbel - Fahrbericht mit ovalen Q-Rings - MTB-News.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2014)

Ich hatte seinerzeit sone Shimano-Kurbel und habe nach dem Umstieg auf was herkömmliches genau 0 Unterschied gemerkt. Könnte es mir aber bei der Umwerfer-Einstellung nachteilig vorstellen, wenn der Abstand zum Kranz schwankt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. August 2014)

Eben mal 40km in der Gegend um Schleswig gefahren. Hat mit Pausen 1h, 15min gedauert und ich habe 1,5l Apfelschorle "verbraucht". Nicht meine schnellste Runde aber ganz ok für den Anfang.


----------



## Daxelinho (9. August 2014)

Jemand eine spontane Empfehlung für einen Ständer? Oder  irgendwelche besonderen Sachen zu beachten am MTB? ^^
Brauche nämlich noch einen, sonst kann man das Rad schwer an manchen Stellen anschließen oder hinstellen.

PS: höhö, Ständer


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

sport?
was isn dad? 
mein freizeitsport is zocken


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2014)

Dann lass doch einfach den Spam-Beitrag .
Danke.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. August 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Brauche nämlich noch einen, sonst kann man das Rad schwer an manchen Stellen anschließen oder hinstellen.


 
Also ich lehne mein MTB immer gegen Gegenstände wie Laternenpfähle oder Masten von Schildern. Wenn du damit einen normalen Fahrradständer benutzen willst und deine Reifen zu breit sind - einfach rückwärts einparken und schon sind die Kettenstreben in Reichweite des Ständers. Steht dann stabil und man kann es auch gut abschließen/anschließen. Ansonsten kannst du auch die Pedalen als Ständer benutzen. Einfach eine Pedale nach hinten/unten ausrichten und das Rad damit an ner Kante fixieren. Geht ganz gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HIer steht´s "nur" auf der rechten Pedale.

OT: Was den Ständer angeht: Hat mich an die Folge von TBBT erinnert, in der Sheldon nach Latten/Hartholz für seine Schafe gefragt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Jemand eine spontane Empfehlung für einen Ständer? Oder  irgendwelche besonderen Sachen zu beachten am MTB? ^^



Bei manchen Rahmen ist zu beachten, dass sie weder eine Montageplatte hinter dem Tretlager haben noch die Hinterbau/(nicht-)Kettenstreben genug Wandstärke haben, um einen Ständer dran zu klemmen. Wer vorher nicht nachfragt, kann so seinen Rahmen zerstören.

Bei mir habe ich deswegen eine Aufnahme fürs den Rohloff-Drehmoment-Arm zweckentfremdet. Die ist Bestandteil des Ausfallendes und somit massiver Stahl - aber bei den meisten Rahmen natürlich gar nicht vorhanden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=760388&stc=1&d=1407689270

Wenn man eine hat, kann man einen KSA 18 Ständer recht gut montieren. Die KSA 18 Halterung hat zwar eine zusätzliche Führungsschiene, die fehlt, so dass der Ständer nicht plan aufliegt, aber das lässt sich lösen. Entweder Unterlegscheiben dazwischen, um den die Vorsprünge am Ständer auszugleichen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=760389&stc=1&d=1407689270
oder einfach ausnutzen, dass Alu sich relativ leicht feilen lässte 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=760390&stc=1&d=1407689270
(gleich noch ein Plättchen zum Gegenhalten zurecht gesägt)
Wenns fertig ist, sieht dass dann so aus, als wäre es nie anders gedacht gewesen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=760391&stc=1&d=1407689270

(bessere Fotos mache ich irgendwann mal, wenn das ganze Rad fertig ist. Mittlerweile fehlt nur noch die Beleuchtung)


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann lass doch einfach den Spam-Beitrag .
> Danke.


 
wiso spam?
meiner ansicht nach ist zocken genauso ein freizeitsport^^
jeder hat da natürlich seine eigene definition, aber ich wolts nurmal einwerfen^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2014)

Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
> 
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen, in dem sie gepostet werden. Dies umfasst auch Konkurrenz-Produkte/-Marken/… in spezifischen (Sammel-)Threads, z. B. AMD-Thema in Intel-Sammelthread, Call-of-Duty-Thema in Battlefield-Sammelthread, Kaufberatung statt Problemlösung ("Offtopic-Spam").



Und falls das Post doch einen Sinn gehabt haben sollte, nämlich zu provozieren, ist es noch unwillkommener.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

er sollte nicht provozierend sein...
ich sehe zocken als meinen "Sport", somit sehe ich es als volkommen berechtigt es hier zu nennen...
wenn ihr anderer meinung tut mir leid, aber es herscht ja immerhin noch meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> er sollte nicht provozierend sein...
> ich sehe zocken als meinen "Sport", somit sehe ich es als volkommen berechtigt es hier zu nennen...
> wenn ihr anderer meinung tut mir leid, aber es herscht ja immerhin noch meinungsfreiheit


 
Da bist du hier trotzdem irgendwie falsch ...  

Das ist kein allgemeiner Sport-Thread.



Trotzdem war der Beitrag ziemlich unnötig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2014)

Um dies ein für allemal klarzustellen:
Dies ist ein Thread zum Thema (Mountain)biken und mit allen weiteren Posts, die sich nicht damit beschäftigen, wird gemäß der Forenregeln verfahren.


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hatte seinerzeit sone Shimano-Kurbel und habe nach dem Umstieg auf was herkömmliches genau 0 Unterschied gemerkt. Könnte es mir aber bei der Umwerfer-Einstellung nachteilig vorstellen, wenn der Abstand zum Kranz schwankt.



Kann ich mir vorstellen.

Wir hatten unter Kollegen darüber gesprochen und die wollten mir nicht glauben das es sowas gab/gibt.

Mit welchem Effekt (der versprochene) wurden die eigentlich Beworben?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2014)

Aufdie Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhohle, aber HIER kannst du alles wichtige dazu lesen.
Zu deiner frage (die schon im Vorwort geklärt wird): es soll den Kettenzug/ die Kettenspannung konstant hoch halten.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> lten mir nicht glauben das es sowas gab/gibt.
> 
> Mit welchem Effekt (der versprochene) wurden die eigentlich Beworben?


 
Du hast beim Treten immer den Effekt,  dass du bei waagerechter Kurbelarmstellung sehr viel Kraft hast und bei senkrechter Stellung sehr wenig.   Dies wollte man damit etwas ausgleichen.  Eine sehr gute Idee,  hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt,   da der Unterschied wohl nicht zu groß war und im Gegenzug die Umwerfer schlechter darauf laufen.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Aufdie Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhohle, aber HIER kannst du alles wichtige dazu lesen. Zu deiner frage (die schon im Vorwort geklärt wird): es soll den Kettenzug/ die Kettenspannung konstant hoch halten.


  Sorry Nichtraucher, ich hatte den Link irgendwie übersehen beim ersten mal. Bin momentan nur mit iPhone online mangels DSL.  Werde ich mir die Tage durchlesen sobald Telekom da war.
Oder auf der Arbeit


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2014)

2012 war das auch ein gar nicht mal soo kleines Thema bei der Tour:
http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_76628.htm


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2014)

Vielleicht wirklich Pleceboeffekt? 

 Aber in der Theorie schon ein pfiffiger Kniff!


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2014)

Wenn ich mir die O'Symetric so ansehe wage ich zu behaupten, dass man die Form zu 100% merkt. Das ist ja deutlich mehr als ein bisschen oval angehaucht. 
Ob es was an Wirkungsgrad bringt ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. August 2014)

So ich bekomm langsam Probleme... damit wäre nämlich auch das CC-HT fertig...
Da bleibt nur noch das Fully zum basteln. Da soll aber nur noch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ran... 
Cannondale CAAD4 F700 BJ2000 - 8,415kg.


@ruyven_macaran
magst du nicht mal ein Komplettbild des Rades zeigen?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2014)

sabber  



Bin übrigens die nächsten zwei Tage in Winterberg unterwegs ))))))


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> magst du nicht mal ein Komplettbild des Rades zeigen?


 
Sobald ich die Zeit zum welche machen gefunden habe und sobald es fertig ist (letzteres sollte nicht mehr lange dauern, seit gestern geht sogar das Licht) 
In Zusammenhang mit letzterem: Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Bremsscheiben bei seitlicher Lastwirkung aufs Rad kurz an die Beläge kommen? Wenn ich beim Basteln ein Rad kräftig und nicht exakt in Laufrichtung mit dem Fuß anschupse, z.T. aber auch schon, wenn Kopfsteinflaster das ganze Rad durchrüttelt oder wenn ich richtig fest und ruckartig aus dem Sattel gehe, singt die ein oder andere Scheibe kurz.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2014)

Dann ist der Luftspalt zwischen Scheibe und den Belegen sehr gering. Das hat den von dir bereits erkannten Nachteil, dass ein singen einsetzen kann. Es hart allerdings auch den Vorteil, dass der Hebelweg, bis die Belege die Scheibe greifen, kurz ist. Dadurch musst du deine Finger nicht erst strecken, um den Hebel zu Packen. 
Das kannst du auf zwei Arten einstellen:
1. Deine Bremsen verfügen über eine Druckpunkteinstellung. Einfach dran drehen und den Belege weiter auseinander einstellen.
2. Etwas Hydraulikflüssigkeit entfernen. Dadurch wird der Druck in der Leitung verringert und die Belege gehen weiter auseinander.

Gut eine dritte Möglichkeit gibt es auch noch. Die Belege verbrauchen. Also entweder lang genug fahren oder ausbauen und abschleifen


----------



## Crymes (14. August 2014)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand das Bulls Copperhead 3 von 2014?


----------



## skyscraper (14. August 2014)

Hi, ich habe nur das 2012er Modell. Wobei das 14er im Test wieder gewonnen hat (27,5").


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Zusammenhang mit letzterem: Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Bremsscheiben bei seitlicher Lastwirkung aufs Rad kurz an die Beläge kommen? Wenn ich beim Basteln ein Rad kräftig und nicht exakt in Laufrichtung mit dem Fuß anschupse, z.T. aber auch schon, wenn Kopfsteinflaster das ganze Rad durchrüttelt oder wenn ich richtig fest und ruckartig aus dem Sattel gehe, singt die ein oder andere Scheibe kurz.


 
Dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein?
Du könntest eventuell mit etwas weniger Druck in der Hydraulik fahren, dann können die Bremskolben weiter auseinander.



Bin eben nach Hause gekommen, nach zwei Tagen in Winterberg ...   Mein Körper fällt auseinander.  Aber morgen gehts nach Köln, gamescom und vielleicht schaue ich auch auf dem Videoday vorbei.  Keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll,  mir tut wirklich alles weh und kein Muskel funktioniert mehr richtig.


----------



## Crymes (15. August 2014)

@Scyscraper 
Hat dein CH3 eigentlich solche Doplelkammerfelgen ?


----------



## skyscraper (15. August 2014)

Crymes schrieb:


> @Scyscraper
> Hat dein CH3 eigentlich solche Doplelkammerfelgen ?


 
Ich glaube schon, wobei das aber mWn nichts besonders tolles ist.


----------



## Crymes (15. August 2014)

Ich werd heut mal in nen Radladen gehen und mal schauen ob doe das CF3 2014 verfügbar ham, soll ja so ziemlich die Beste Ausstattung für den Preis besitzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Dann ist der Luftspalt zwischen Scheibe und den Belegen sehr gering. Das hat den von dir bereits erkannten Nachteil, dass ein singen einsetzen kann. Es hart allerdings auch den Vorteil, dass der Hebelweg, bis die Belege die Scheibe greifen, kurz ist. Dadurch musst du deine Finger nicht erst strecken, um den Hebel zu Packen.
> Das kannst du auf zwei Arten einstellen:
> 1. Deine Bremsen verfügen über eine Druckpunkteinstellung. Einfach dran drehen und den Belege weiter auseinander einstellen.
> 2. Etwas Hydraulikflüssigkeit entfernen. Dadurch wird der Druck in der Leitung verringert und die Belege gehen weiter auseinander.
> ...


 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein?
> Du könntest eventuell mit etwas weniger Druck in der Hydraulik fahren, dann können die Bremskolben weiter auseinander


 
Ich hab die mechanischen Avid BB-7 und von daher volle Kontrolle über die Belag-Position 
Vielleicht sind sie wirklich etwas zu knapp eingestellt - zumindest in einer Richtung ist das Vorderrad so empfindlich, dass die Querbelastungen im Wiegeschritt schon reichen. Und das nervt dann doch, wenn jedesmal treten mit einem Geräusch quittiert wird.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. August 2014)

Werden bei der BB7 überhaupt beide Beläge bewegt?  Der Bremszug schraubt doch eifnach nur auf einer Seite einen Kolben weiter rein, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2014)

Jup, zieht (leider) nur einseitig. (Aber dann: Wie viele Bremsen haben schon zwei unabhängig einstellbare Kolben? N schwimmender Sattel ist jedenfalls auch keine Hilfe, wenn man keinerlei Kontakt will)

Aber ich hab die Ursache jetzt an einer anderen Stelle gefunden: Die Scheibe hat sich gar nicht am Belag gestoßen, sondern an einer Unterlegscheibe der Halterung. Die stand etwas nach innen über und nahezu 0 Abstand zur Scheibe.
Jetzt hat sie meine Feile kennengelernt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. August 2014)

Hab mir nen neues Dirtbike geholt für 250,- 
Nen YT Romp 2012 er  !
Muss noch ne neue Kette holen , die ist verrostet & Griffe nehm ich vom anderen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2014)

@ruyven:   Normalerweise lässt sich das über die rechts-links Ausrichtung des Bremssattels ganz gut einstellen.   
Aber jetzt läufts ja    Auch wenn mir gerade nicht ganz klar ist,  wo denn die Unterlegscheibe sitzt,  dass sie an der Bremsscheibe kratzt.

@spotlight:  Wo kriegt man denn ein Romp für 250€ ?    Guter Preis jedenfalls. 



Ich schiebe seit Tagen die ganze Ausrüstung im Zimmer rum ...   Die sieht nach Winterberg immer noch aus wie die Bekleidung eines Schneemanns,  nur in braun.   Und ich hab irgendwie wenig Lust die komplett zu reinigen 
(und kleinere Reparaturen stehen natürlich auch an)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2014)

ähhhmmm also ich kanns einfach nicht lassen


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2014)

Vom Spaßfaktor her kann ichs gut verstehen,  aber wo nimmst du denn soviel Geld her?    So viele Räder braucht man doch eher nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2014)

günstiger Einkauf und Student mit Nebenjob bei einem großen Radiosender... 
und ja sieben Fahrräder sind tatsächlich eher zu viel. Ich bekomm langsam Platzprobleme in meiner Wohnung...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2014)

Wo kaufst du denn ein?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2014)

Bikemarkt des IBC und ab und an mal ebay. viele Teile kauf ich gebraucht und nur selten neu


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @ruyven:   Normalerweise lässt sich das über die rechts-links Ausrichtung des Bremssattels ganz gut einstellen.
> Aber jetzt läufts ja    Auch wenn mir gerade nicht ganz klar ist,  wo denn die Unterlegscheibe sitzt,  dass sie an der Bremsscheibe kratzt.


 
Hier sieht man es halbwegs, direkt oberhalb des Pfeils nicht mehr ganz im Fokus:
http://www.bikeman.com/images/stories/bb7 s rotorissue.jpg
Avid baut die Bremsen im Prinzip für Post-Mount, packt aber gleich die passenden IS-Adapter bei. Die Schrauben, die beides verbinden, verwenden eine Reihe von Spacer und Unterlegscheiben. Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, denn so kann die eigentlich Bremse fein positioniert werden und die Aufnahme vom Rahmen muss nicht 101% perfekt sein.
Aber: Irgendwie fallen die Scheiben etwas breiter aus, als Adapter und Bremse selbst und können somit nach innen überstehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2014)

Das sieht so aus, als ob die Stahlplatte des Bremsbelags an die Verbindungsschraube der zweiteiligen Bremsscheibe kommt. 
oder ist das nur ein Beispielbild aus dem Web?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2014)

Das ist nur ein Beispielfoto. Deswegen schrieb ich "über dem Pfeil". Da sieht man im Hintergrund eine Schraubverbindung mit dicken Abstandhaltern. Und je nach Position von Scheibe und Bremsaufnahme können die nach innen über die Halterung überstehen - soweit, dass sie bei mir die Scheibe berühren konnten.


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2014)

Seit gestern ein Testbike am fahren... Also als alter Hardtail Hase hab ich ganz schön oft das Grinsen im Gesicht. Macht echt Spaß, nur Uphill ist es bissl langsamer als mein Hardtail.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Nicht die Modellbezeichnung beachten, hab mich da vertan.


----------



## Mosed (27. August 2014)

Mir wurde mein Rad geklaut. Aus der Tiefgarage. (Die wegen einem Defekt offen steht und Licht ist an...)
Habe keinen Bock mir ein neues zu kaufen. Ein gutes Fully kostet ne Stange Geld... Das alte war damals sehr günstig, aber jetzt bin ich schlauer und habe höhere Ansprüche... Oder doch wieder ein Hardtail. Ist eh die Frage, ob ich ein Fully benötige bzw den Unterschied merken würde. Meistens fahre ich Asphalt, öfters auch berghoch und manchmal auch auf nicht befestigten Wegen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. August 2014)

Erstmal mein Beileid. Rad geklaut zu bekommen ist echt doof.



Mosed schrieb:


> Meistens fahre ich Asphalt, öfters auch berghoch und manchmal auch auf nicht befestigten Wegen.


 
Das schreit ja förmlich nach nem Hardtail. Was schön leichtes mit ner 80er- 100er Gabel vorne und schön leicht.

Ich war mit meinem Bike heute auch wieder unterwegs. Kleine Runde von 68km gedreht. Bis kurz vor Husum und zurück in 3h.


----------



## ebastler (27. August 2014)

Ich fahr auch großteils Asphalt, und nur ab und an auch mal was etwas Gröberes bergab, und bin mit meinem Cannondale Hardtail mit der 60mm (glaub ich) Headshock voll zufrieden^^ 

Seit ich die endlich richtig eingestellt habe (genau richtiger Druck für mein Gewicht, rebound gut eingestellt) klebt das Vorderrad immer am Boden, und durchgeschlagen hab ich sie auch noch nie gekriegt. Ich muss halt selbst mehr einstecken, aber solange das Rad am Boden bleibt ist mir das egal.

Für deine Anforderungen sehe ich ein Hardtail auch super!


----------



## skyscraper (27. August 2014)

Ja, Hardtail ist das Beste. Wie viel möchtest Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Erstmal mein Beileid. Rad geklaut zu bekommen ist echt doof.



/sign
*/sign*
*/sign*



> Das schreit ja förmlich nach nem Hardtail. Was schön leichtes mit ner 80er- 100er Gabel vorne und schön leicht.



Bei sowas würde ich privat ja, je nach Preisklasse, sogar die Gabel in Frage stellen.



Womit wir mal bei einem viel nachgefragten Thema sind. (Also Starrgabeln. Bzw. Bilder (m)eines Rads damit. Thema "leicht" passt dagegen nicht so ganz - 15 kg Kampfgewicht zzgl. Schlösser sind zwar für mich vollkommen okay und sogar ein paar Pfund Verbesserung, aber anderen werden sich wohl die Zehennägel hochrollen  )

Ich präsentiere: Surly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(und, wo wir gerade dabei sind: nochmal ein Bild von der problematischen Stelle an den Avid-Bremsen, diesmal mit richtigem Pfeil. Die Bremsscheibe am Vorderrad hat in diesem Bereich weniger als einen Millimeter Abstand von der Bremse/Halterung und die Scheiben und Spacer sind waren halt etwas breiter, als die Bremse/Halterung selbst...)


----------



## skyscraper (27. August 2014)

Zu deinem Rad: es sieht zwar etwas speziell aus, aber die optik gefällt mir durchaus  Es ist halt perfekt auf dich abgestimmt.

Aber 15 Kilo? Da wiegen viele Downhillbikes ja weniger


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. August 2014)

Die Reifen sind aber nicht so der Burner auf der Strasse oder?
Wenn du mal neue Reifen draufhaust dann mach mal die drauf : Hutchinson Python
Supergeile Reifen , hab ich zum Strassenfahren , Downhill und Dirtbiken benutzt. Auf der Strasse fühlen die sich wie Strassenreifen an und im Gelände gehen die auch gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Aber 15 Kilo? Da wiegen viele Downhillbikes ja weniger



Ich würde mich mit der einfachen, mechanischen Personenwage nicht um ±1 kg streiten, aber ja: Es gibt garantiert leichtere Räder. Dafür, dass ich bei keinem einzigen Teil aufs Gewicht geachtet habe, war ich aber noch positiv überrascht. Gerade an den Rädern&Reifen ließe sich sicherlich noch ein Kilo einsparen, und in Lenker/Sattel/Vorbau/Stangen/... stecken auch hier un da ein paar 100 g. Aber da wäre ich auch schnell einige 100 € leichter geworden.




SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind aber nicht so der Burner auf der Strasse oder?



Kann mich nicht beklagen. Die originalen Z-Max (oder zumindest Millenium) fand ich zwar vor allem in Kurven besser, aber die Evolution sind durchaus noch brauchbar.



> Wenn du mal neue Reifen draufhaust dann mach mal die drauf : Hutchinson Python
> Supergeile Reifen , hab ich zum Strassenfahren , Downhill und Dirtbiken benutzt. Auf der Strasse fühlen die sich wie Strassenreifen an und im Gelände gehen die auch gut.


 
Sehen in der Tat nicht schlecht aus. Konzept ist ähnlich wie bei den Z-Max, aber sie haben nicht die ewig langen Abständen zwischen den Stollen, wie die Evolution. Bist du sie mal auf Schnee gefahren? Das war bei meiner jetzigen Wahl das KO-Kriterium, denn ich fahre das Rad wirklich das ganze Jahr über und die Z-Max machen auf Schnee einfach nur Spaß. Bei den Pythons scheint mir das Profil dafür etwas zu flach zu sein.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. August 2014)

Ich bin sie früher im Schnee auch gefahren , aber waren sehr "rutschig". Vorallem bei Matschschnee haben sie geschwommen.
Aber da war ich auch noch Jünger & hab weniger gewogen. Vlt. war ich auch einfach zu Leicht 

Aber die Reifen sind echt super!


----------



## Mosed (28. August 2014)

Übers Budget habe ich mir noch wenig Gedanken gemacht. Da muss ich dann mal schauen, was ich für wieviel Geld bekomme. Bei nem Hardtail aber sicher um die 1000€. Es hängt dann davon ab, ob mir mir ein teureres Rad auch mehr Wert ist bzw was genau der Gegenwert ist.

Hängt ja sicher auch davon ab, ob man im Internet oder Fachhandel kauft. Fachhandel könnte mit guter Beratung sein, dafür halt teurer.

Hier kommt ein Fully aber deutlich besser weg: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/kaufberatung/fully-vs-hardtail.35211.2.htm


----------



## skyscraper (28. August 2014)

Gute Beratung bekommst Du auch von uns  Bei 1000€ wäre dann ein Canyon (29") ein Bulls (27,5") oder ein Transalp (26") empfehlenswert. Die haben bei den Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Mosed (28. August 2014)

XT Ausstattung der Schaltung für 1000€ beim Bulls ist ja mal krass. 
Die beiden großen klingen schon mal interessant. Danke.

Laufradgröße ist ja noch so ein Thema. Aber ich denke es wird 27,5 oder 29 Zoll. Wenn mein Rad nicht doch wieder auftaucht. 

Schade, dass man in vielen Shops nicht nach Ausstattung filtern kann.
Was wäre ein Tipp für ein Fully? Ein paar hunderter drauf wäre kein Problem. Ich brauche nur gute Argumente, um das mir gegenüber zu rechtfertigen.  
Gegen ein Fully spricht ja höchstens das Gewicht und Mehrpreis bei gleicher Ausstattung oder nicht? Bei unebener Fahrbahn soll es ja einen spürbaren Unterschied geben. Kenne seit über 9 Jahren nur Fully. Daher überlege ich da auch...
Transalp meint Fully ab 1400€...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2014)

Ich kenn wiederum nur Hardtail (selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte: Schutzbleche und Gepäckträgerfür ein Alltags-Fully wärn bissl Tricky  ), aber prinzipiell haben Fullys spätestens im Wiegeschritt den Nachteil, dass Trittenergie in der Dämpfung verpufft. Je nach Geometrie/Anlenkung hat(te man früher?) auch das Problem, dass entweder der Abstand Sattel-Tretlager oder (deutlich häufiger) der Abstand Tretlager-Hinterrad vom Grad der Einfederung abhängt, was die Abstimmung der Schaltung erschwert.
Kann man, mit mehr Geld und Feintuning natürlich alles kompensieren, aber beim Hardtail entfällt es einfach. Je nach Gelände wirds zur Geschmackwahl.

Ach ja:
Und selbst ein teurer Hardtail-Rahmen sind nicht zwingend nach so viel lohnendem Diebesgut aus, wie ein mittleres Fully 
(nicht, dass das bei meiner alten Schrottkiste jemanden interessiert hätte  )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2014)

also wenn du meist Asphalt fährst und nur ab und an mal eine Waldautobahn mitnimmst, reicht dir auch ein CX! 
Das Bulle sieht vllt gut ausgestattet aus, aber die Kurbel ist aus dem Deore Lager, Kette gar nicht angegeben, Kassette steht auch nichts genaues zu (lediglich die Abstufung). 
Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze sind billige Eigenteile. Steuersatz ist nicht mal angegeben...
Speichen sind die Billigsten und die Felgen sind auch Eigenteile über die nichts bekannt ist. Grade der LRS muss einiges abkönnen! Mehr als Schaltwerk, Umwerfer oder Schalthebel. 
Erschwerend kommt der Rahmen hinzu. Er sieht vllt schick aus. Qualität ist aber wichtiger. Ich habe aus Fachkreisen noch nichts gescheites über die Rahmen gehört. Von schlechtem Lack (gibt es aber auch anders wo), schlechten Schweißnähten, bis hin zu Rahmenbrüchen...

Da ist das Canyon wesentlich ehrlicher. Die Ausstattung ist stimmig und keine Noname-Teile verbaut. Der Crossone ist ein bekannter LRS und der Cane Creek 40 hält was aus. 

Den Transalp Rahmen hab ich vor einiger Zeit aufgebaut. Lack ist ordentlich drauf. Im Gelände stabil und einmal Bikepark auch schon durch. 


ruyven_macaran
das ist... ähhh zweckmäßig  
Ich würde den Vorbau Und/oder Lenker noch gegen etwas in Silber tauschen. und den Sattel waagerecht einstellen. Das sieht unangenehm aus.


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber prinzipiell haben Fullys spätestens im Wiegeschritt den Nachteil, dass Trittenergie in der Dämpfung verpufft.


 
Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich diese Technik jemals genutzt habe. Ich bleibe immer sitzen oder steige ab. 

Schutzbleche sind überhaupt kein Problem bei einem Fully. Gepäckträger gibt es auch mit Befestigung am Sattelrohr. Bin aber so oder so am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt einen kaufen würde. Ich habe meinen zu 99% nur genutzt, um da das Fahrradschloss ranzuhängen.


Deore sehe ich aber nicht als Problem. Wiegt etwas mehr, aber nach allen Tests, die man so liest ist es mittlerweile gute Technik. Das Canyon hat ja auch Deore Teile. Für ein Rad ohne Deore muss man sicher deutlich mehr hinlegen.
Welchen Vorteil soll ein Markenlenker/-Sattelstütze haben? Ist doch nur ne Metallstange?! (Gewicht ist vielleicht ein Thema)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran
> das ist... ähhh zweckmäßig



Exakt. Form follows function. If it can keep up.
(d.h.: Bei der Lampenhalterung ging es mir dann doch ein Bisschen um die Optik. Unten an der Gabel wirkte das Ding vollkommen fehlplatziert, das war mir die Bastelei dann doch wert)



> Ich würde den Vorbau Und/oder Lenker noch gegen etwas in Silber tauschen. und den Sattel waagerecht einstellen. Das sieht unangenehm aus.


 
Lenker in Silber sieht imho bescheiden aus, mit den ganzen schwarzen Anbauten, die dranhängen. Vorbau und Spacer hätte ich aber gerne in Silber gemacht - nur:
Ich konnte keine silbernen Spacer finden, erst recht nicht von nenneswerter Höhe. (Zwischen Vorbau und Steuersatz sinds immerhin 45-50 mm)

Der Sattel wird so bleiben (vielleicht noch ein Bisschen höher - zumindest für längere flinke Strecken). Flacher stellen finde ich ehrlich gesagt wesentlich unangenehmer. Ich sitzte lieber auf meinem Hintern denn auf meinen Weichteilen 




Mosed schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich diese Technik jemals genutzt habe. Ich bleibe immer sitzen oder steige ab.



Letzteres war für mich noch nie ne Option 
Aber ich persönlich gehe eigentlich auch nur zum Beschleunigungen aus dem Sattel (da ist Absteigen definitiv nicht hilfreich  ) oder wenn mir das Vorderrad zu leicht wird. Erwähnen kann man den Punkt aber, wenn jemand explizit nach Nachteilen fragt.



> Schutzbleche sind überhaupt kein Problem bei einem Fully.



Hängt von den Ansprüchen ab 
Meine führten bekanntermaßen zu obigem Ergebnis - und ein Fully mit 60 mm breiten Schutzblechen 1 cm über den Reifen, wo sie auch wirklich den Dreck aufhalten, habe ich so noch nicht gesehen.



> Welchen Vorteil soll ein Markenlenker/-Sattelstütze haben? Ist doch nur ne Metallstange?! (Gewicht ist vielleicht ein Thema)


 
Gewicht vs. Stabilität, wie bei allen unbeweglichen Teilen. Defizite bei letzterem kosten die Gesundheit, beides zusammen kostet Geld.
(my2cents: Ich bin eh schwerer, meine Brieftasche soll es noch werden )


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2014)

Man müsste nur entsprechende Schutzbleche basteln,  die nicht am Rahmen sondern an den an den Streben befestigt werden,  so dass sie einen konstanten Abstand zum Rad und nicht zum Rahmen haben.  Aber leider gibts so was noch nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil soll ein Markenlenker/-Sattelstütze haben? Ist doch nur ne Metallstange?! (Gewicht ist vielleicht ein Thema)


 
Qualität und Gewicht 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lenker in Silber sieht imho bescheiden aus, mit den ganzen schwarzen Anbauten, die dranhängen. Vorbau und Spacer hätte ich aber gerne in Silber gemacht - nur:
> Ich konnte keine silbernen Spacer finden, erst recht nicht von nenneswerter Höhe. (Zwischen Vorbau und Steuersatz sinds immerhin 45-50 mm)


 
Hope Space Doctor Set günstig online kaufen - bike-components


----------



## Stryke7 (30. August 2014)

Zu Lenker und Sattelstütze:  Je nachdem,  wie du das Rad nutzt,  können günstige Teile gerne mal kaputt gehen.  Besonders bei Lenkern habe ich das schon zu oft gehabt ...


----------



## Kandzi (31. August 2014)

Leute kurze Zwischenfrage^^

Ich will mir nächstes Jahr mein erstes MBT kaufen. Hatte bis jetzt nur en Cityrad.
Welche Marken könnr ihr mir empfehlen?
Bei dem Bike hab ich mit 600-700€ gerechnet.
Arbeitskollege meinte er würde mir kein Cube empfehlen da die "crap" sein sollen. Stimmt das?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Leute kurze Zwischenfrage^^
> 
> Ich will mir nächstes Jahr mein erstes MBT kaufen. Hatte bis jetzt nur en Cityrad.
> Welche Marken könnr ihr mir empfehlen?
> ...


 
Was möchtest du denn damit fahren? 

Cube ist nicht total schlecht,  ich persönlich würde mir aber keins kaufen.   Ehrlich gesagt würde ich als erstes bei Canyon gucken.  Die sind meist etwas besser ausgestattet und etwas günstiger als die Konkurrenz,  da sie keine Läden betreiben sondern nur versenden.  Oder du kommst aus der Nähe und fährst zu denen


----------



## Kandzi (31. August 2014)

Gross trails will ich nicht fahren. Ein wenig Landeinwärts.
Hauptsächlich will ich damit ein paar touren fahren.
Mein Citybike is mir nicht komfortabel genug. Ich merk jeden Stein über den ich fahre...

Wo soll der Canyon Laden sein?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

Canyon versendet nur,  dadurch sparen sie kosten.   Ich denke,  ein Canyon Yellowstone wäre eine gute Wahl für dich


----------



## Kandzi (31. August 2014)

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus.
Wollte mein Bike aber net zusammenbauen.
Was wäre mit Ghost,scott oder Stevens.
Würde mir zwar sehr gerne en Canondale kaufen aber das Bike übersteig "leicht" mein Budget ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. August 2014)

schon mal an gebrauchte gedacht? dann wäre auch ein C'dale drin


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

Die werden dir vormontiert geschickt.  In dem Zustand,  wie eben andere Marken es zum Händler schicken.  

Da müssen dann nur Pedale dran,  der Lenker ist für gewöhnlich nicht fest montiert,  aber schon normal mit Bremsen, Griffen etc bestückt,   und die persönliche Abstimmung muss noch gemacht werden.  
Ich würde außerdem (bei jedem Rad das man kauft)  empfehlen,  alle Schrauben nochmal selber festzuziehen.  Wenn man einmal weiß, wie das im Werk gemacht wird, vertraut man dem nicht mehr so ganz


----------



## Mosed (1. September 2014)

Was soll gegen Cube sprechen?

Ich könnte auch ein Trekkingrad kaufen. Wie das Cube Tonopah.
Zu viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2014)

Die Trekkingräder unterscheiden sich oft nur wenig in der Geometrie von den City-Rädern, eher in der Ausstattung (und ggf. in der Gabelfederung). Da kannst du vermutlich mit weniger Geld aus deinem City- ein Trekkingrad machen. Dicke Reifen und lange Federwege sind bei Trekkingrädern oft auch nicht möglich. (Im Gegenteil: Zumindest im 26" Format gibt es haufenweise City-Cruiser mit Ballonreifen, auf die man entsprechende MTB-Reifen ziehen könnte, die kein Trekking-Rad mitmacht)


----------



## Mosed (1. September 2014)

Ich bin nicht der mit nem Cityrad. 

Ich habe gar kein Rad im Moment. Und überlege, ob ich ein MTB oder Trekkingrad nehmen. Ich fahre ja wirklich nur auf Asphalt, Waldwegen und Schotterwegen. Irgendwelche Gesteinsabhänge fahre ich nicht runter.
Beim Cube Tonopah frage ich mich aber, wo da der Unterschied zum MTB ist. Die Federgabel hat weniger Federweg, aber sonst sieht es sehr wie ein MTB aus. Cube Tonopah Pro black anodized flashred 2015

Viele Trekkingräder wiegen aber zig kg mehr als ein MTB. Das schwerste zusätzliche Teil dürfte der Nabendynamo mit 0,5kg sein. Aber ein Gepäckträger, Licht und Schutzbleche wiegen doch nicht mehrere kg...
Und warum haben die 48-36-26 Kettenblätter? Was zum Henker soll ich mit nem 48? Bergab Vollgas mittreten?  Und 26 als kleinstes ist eigentlich auch zu groß.


----------



## Kandzi (1. September 2014)

Die Idee mit dem gebrauchten Canondale ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut^^
Werde ich bei der Kleinanzeigenbucht im Auge behalten.

Hab heute nochmal mit dem besagten Arbeitskollegen gesprochen, dieser meinte das man bei Cube nur den Namen zahlt aber die Quali nicht so toll sei.
Er hat mir noch folgende Seiten empfohlen.
www.radon-bikes.de
Fahrrad Shop: MTB/Mountainbike, Rennrad, Trekkingrad, E-Bikes kaufen

Dabei hab ich dieses Bike gefunden was mir sehr zusagt.
Was sagen die Profis dazu?
ZR Team 29 5.0

Ich weiss zwar meine Rahmengrösse aber was wären 51,66cm? L,XL?


----------



## skyscraper (1. September 2014)

Ich würde sagen das ist L. Tendenziell würde ich zu einem Canyon raten. Da ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältmis einfach gut. Das Radon kann ich nicht einschätzen. Grundsätzlich sind Rose und Radon aber gute Marken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. September 2014)

Schau hier rein
Bikemarkt: Über 32236 Mountainbikes und Parts im Bikemarkt Marktplatz - Bikemarkt - MTB-News.de

Zum 5.0:
... ich mache es Kurz. NEIN! für den Preis bekommt man im Gebrauchtbereich weit besseres!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. September 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Und warum haben die 48-36-26 Kettenblätter? Was zum Henker soll ich mit nem 48?


 
Zügig von A nach B kommen? Hab auf meinem MTB auch 22 - 34 - 48 Zähne vorne und hinten die Kasette mit 32 - 11 Abstimmung. Damit komme ich in der Ebene auf ne angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit von 36 km/h und habe dabei noch 3 Gänge für eilige Fälle.


----------



## FlakZ (6. September 2014)

Kleine Frage, Bestellt und Baut ihr eure Bikes selber oder so einen Fertig mist? 

Nooch eine  
Wie teuer war euer teuerstes Bike? ^^


----------



## ebastler (6. September 2014)

Sagt mal, fertigt Cannondale noch in den USA? Auf meinem Rahmen steht noch "Handmade in the USA" drauf^^
Tun die das bei den Neuen noch, oder sind die auch nach China gegangen, inzwischen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. September 2014)

Ich bau mein Bikes mittlerweile alle selbst. Früher hab ich noch "fertige" gekauft und verfeinert.

Seeeeehr teuer....

Seit 2010 werden die C'dale Rahmen in Asien geklebt/schweißt.
Davor wurde in den Staaten gebastelt.


----------



## FlakZ (6. September 2014)

Selber bau, also nur gute Teile kostet schon mal 5 6 Tausend € und noch mehr. 

Weils mir grad so einfällt, gibt es einen Pumpen aufsatz auf den jedes Ventil passt? Weil bei meinen bike ist die Luft raus.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. September 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Selber bau, also nur gute Teile kostet schon mal 5 6 Tausend € und noch mehr.


 
Nope. Kommt immer auf die Teile an. Klar kann man nach oben jede Skala sprengen. Aber es kann auch sinnvoll und günstiger sein, sich sein Bike selber zu bauen statt ein fertiges nachträglich umzurüsten. Hängt halt davon ab was man will. Ich fahre zum Beispiel nen "günstigen" Rahmen. 26er MTB Hardtail. Der Rahmen hat grade mal 165€ gekostet. Ist nicht der leichteste aber dafür halt stabil und war günstig. Das gesparte Geld stecke ich lieber in ein gutes Tretlager und andere Antriebsteile.


----------



## FlakZ (6. September 2014)

Mein Vater ist früher immer Mounainbike Rennen gefahren bzw Triatlon oder auch Straßenrennen und da muss man hochwärtige Bikes  haben und leichte ^^ und er war immer unter den Top 3 weil er einfach so extrem gut war.


----------



## ebastler (6. September 2014)

Mein Vater will immer n superleichtes Rad haben, da fallen haufenweise "alte" Teile für mich ab. Cannondale Rahmen, 2k€ teure Laufräder, fast die komplette Produktpalette von Tune etc. Zum Glück, ich selbst könnte mir das nie leisten^^

Wobei er jetzt auch schon etliche Jahre nichts mehr gekauft hat. Ich hab quasi sein komplettes altes Rad.


----------



## FlakZ (6. September 2014)

Ich habe ein altes Rot/gelbes von ihm geschenkt bekommen, hat er auch mal benützt das teil ist sooo geil zum Fahren  und ich bin immer einer der Schnellsten früher gewesen bei so nen Schul Ausflug, Berg ab die anderen fahren lahme 60-80 KM/H und ich knappe 100  + Höchster Gang und noch dazu Treten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. September 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Nope. Kommt immer auf die Teile an. Klar kann man nach oben jede Skala sprengen. Aber es kann auch sinnvoll und günstiger sein, sich sein Bike selber zu bauen statt ein fertiges nachträglich umzurüsten. Hängt halt davon ab was man will. Ich fahre zum Beispiel nen "günstigen" Rahmen. 26er MTB Hardtail. Der Rahmen hat grade mal 165€ gekostet. Ist nicht der leichteste aber dafür halt stabil und war günstig. Das gesparte Geld stecke ich lieber in ein gutes Tretlager und andere Antriebsteile.


 
In Sachen Lagerschalen hast du seit HTII kaum noch unterschiede. 
Als Bsp. zwischen dem bb52 und 70 gibt es kaum unterschiede. Die Lagerbelastbarkeit liegt gleich auf, weil es die gleichen sind. 
Am Antrieb gibt es mMn auch nur ein Teil das auch einen spürbaren Unterschied macht. Die Schalthebel. Hier merkt man ein satteres Gefühl und einen präziseren Schaltvorgang. 
Der Umwerfer macht keinen Unterschied (Gewicht nicht berücksichtigt). 
Wenn das Schaltwerk technisch gleich auf ist mit teureren, besteht der Unterschied im Material/Gewicht und der Verarbeitungsqualität. 
Also x0 Stifter mit x7 Schaltwerk machen eine bessere Arbeit als x0 SW mit x7 Hebeln, sieht aber dicker aus.
Bei der Kurbel ist der größte Unterschied das Gewicht. Sicher sind einige auf dem Teststand verwundungssteifer als andere, aber ganz ehrlich, wer merkt das schon? 
Kassetten unterscheiden sich im Modularen, teil Modularen oder nicht Modularen Aufbau. Dementsprechend auch im Gewicht.
Ketten separieren sich durch Qualität, Oberflächenbehandlung und Gewicht. 

Rein von der Schaltperformance sind die Schalthebel am wichtigsten.

Der Rahmen kann noch so billig sein. wenn der schlecht gearbeitet ist und dann noch schei0e ausschaut, kann er noch so wenig kosten...

Steck das Geld lieber in leichte Laufräder. Da hat man auch was von.


----------



## FlakZ (7. September 2014)

Was bringen die komisch verbauten Federn unter dem Sitz, nicht direkt darunter aber in der nähe halt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. September 2014)

Du sprichst jetzt aber nicht von einem Fullyrahmen oder?!


----------



## Mosed (7. September 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Was bringen die komisch verbauten Federn unter dem Sitz, nicht direkt darunter aber in der nähe halt.


 
Du meinst gefederte Sattelstützen? Das ist Fullsuspension light. 
Eine Möglichkeit den Komfort bei einem Hardtail etwas zu verbessern Richtung Fully. Nachteil ist der beim Federn variierende Abstand von Sitzposition zum Tretlager.


----------



## FlakZ (7. September 2014)

Ja die meinte ich ^^, ich finde die total ******* wenn man bisschen Hügeligere Strecken fährt. bzw auch an Straßen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. September 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kann noch so billig sein. wenn der schlecht gearbeitet ist und dann noch schei0e ausschaut, kann er noch so wenig kosten...
> 
> Steck das Geld lieber in leichte Laufräder. Da hat man auch was von.


 
Bin zufrieden mit meinem Bike:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2004er XT Schalthebel, 2004er XT Schaltwerk, 2004er XT V-Brakes mit Parallelvorschub (nein die quietschen kein bißchen!), Mavic 717er Felgen auf 2010er XT Naben mit 36 Speichen, XT Hollowtech Kurbel aus 2006 mit nem Tretlager aus 2012.
Leichte Laufräder bringen mir bei 105 - 110 kg Gewicht und meiner Fahrweise nichts. Ich brauche was stabiles - alle 1,5 bis 2 Jahre, da sie halt a) was halten müssen und b) durch die Bremsen auch abgenutzt werden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. September 2014)

einen Quantec-Rahmen für 165€? wow
Aber wenn deine Laufräder durch deine Fahrweise drauf gehen, solltest du dringend Technik üben! 
Und V-Brakes an einem MTB das artgerecht eingesetzt wird, sind in heutiger Zeit nun wirklich überholt...


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2014)

Die Laufräder müssen auch bei guter Fahrtechnik  viel wegstecken,  eigentlich sogar mehr ...    zumindest bei artgerechter Nutzung. 

Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass V-Brakes vielleicht ein bisschen die falsche Wahl sind.  Auch gerade bei deinem Gewicht     Da müssen schon richtig gute Beläge drauf,  damit man mit denen genug Bremskraft hat.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. September 2014)

Naja. Der Grund warum ich noch V-Brakes fahre ist halt, daß ich die STI-Hebel so sehr mag. Ich schalte mit meinen Bremshebeln. Die finde ich halt halt so gut wie nirgends in der Hydraulikversion ( Shimano XT ST-766). Daher halt die V-Brakes mit guten Coolstop-Belägen. Bremst bisher auch sehr gut. Dazu kommt, daß ich halt leider nicht so viel in der Portokasse habe, um "mal eben" Hebel, Bremsen und Laufräder zu wechseln.

Fahren kann ich schon. Habe 1994 mit nem Hardtail ohne jede Federung angefangen und es dann auch gelernt. Kollege fuhr im örtlichen Univegateam und hat uns am WE immer mit auf die Strecke genommen. Da haben wir einiges an Fahrtechnik gelernt.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. September 2014)

Also die kombinierten Brems- und Schalthebel gabs auch für Hydrauli,  in der XT und XTR Serie.   Waren aber relativ teuer. 


Mit Coolstop-Belägen kann man V-Brakes schon noch nutzen,  aber in der nächsten Generation Fahrrad würde ich trotzdem mal tauschen     Ist einfach angenehmer ...


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2014)

Halli Hallo. Vielleicht gibt es ja hier den ein oder anderen der mir ein paar Tipps geben kann. 
Ich möchte zusätzlich zum Fitnesstudio etwas Bewegung an der frischen Luft. Und da die Freundin gerne Fahrrad fährt brauch ich auch eins. 
Nun benötige ich also einen Drahtesel. Etwas für die Stadt, aber auch geeignet für eine kleinere Tour. Kein Gelände oder dergleichen. Sollte ein bequemes fahren sein bei dem ich nicht nach 2km die Hufe hoch reiße , weil es einfach zu anstrengend ist. 
Im Fahrradladen sagte man mir, für ein passendes Rad was kein Schrott ist aber auch kein High end müsste ich dort 450 Euro hin legen. Keine Ahnung welche Marke das war. 
Nun zu meinen Fragen. Gibt es bestimmte Marken auf die ich achten sollte, oder ist das egal? Wie viel sollte ich für meine Ansprüche ausgeben? Sollte etwas vernünftiges sein was auch einige Jahre hält und nicht klappert und quietscht . Wo kaufen? Im Netz oder im laden? Und und und, haut mal bitte raus was ich beachten muss da mein letztes eigenes Fahrrad bestimmt 15 Jahre her ist und ich da keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2014)

Ich persönlich würde da ein Crossrad oder "Fitnessrad"  (ätzender Name  ) wählen.  Die fahren sich sehr angenehm. 

Was vernünftiges geht meist erst bei ~600€ los.  Es gibt einige gute Marken,  das beste P/L  hast du meist bei Canyon,  da die nur einen Versandhandel haben (und somit die Vertriebskosten geringer sind -> niedrigerer Endpreis).  Die fasse ich mal zusammen als "gute deutsche Wertarbeit"   

Wieviel könntest du dir vorstellen auszugeben?


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2014)

Ich hätte nun so an 500 gedacht. Wenn ich allerdings für 100 mehr einen enormen Sprung mache was Qualität und Co angeht, dann überlebe ich das auch.


----------



## skyscraper (10. September 2014)

Ich würde dir empfehlen, etwas gebrauchtes zu kaufen. Ein ordentliches Hardtail (das dann aber wahrscheinlich schon etwas älter ist) gibt es bestimmt schon für 500€. In Acht nmehmen sollte man sich etwa vor namenlosen Shimano-Gruppen, Acera und Alivio und auch vor Federgabeln der Marke Suntour. Nur so als allgemeiner Hinweis  Am besten mal in e-bay kleinanzeigen nachschauen, ob Du in deiner Nähe was findest.

€: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...eis:100:600/c217l9409+fahrraeder.art_s:herren Da vllt mal durchwühlen (vorausgesetzt Du wohnst auch in Hamburg ). Kann auch noch mit Suchbegriffen verfeinert werden.


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2014)

Ist Hardtail die Marke oder generell nur eine Bezeichnung? Bei mir in der Nähe habe ich jetzt mal danach gesucht und so etwas wäre im 500 Euro Bereich. Dachte so eine Art Rad wäre für das Gelände. 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/stevens-4s-mtb-hardtail/229871227-217-697


----------



## -sori- (10. September 2014)

Hardtail ist eine Bezeichnung. Mal kleine Frage: Woran bewertet ihr eine Federgabel? Was macht eine gute aus?


----------



## skyscraper (10. September 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ist Hardtail die Marke oder generell nur eine Bezeichnung? Bei mir in der Nähe habe ich jetzt mal danach gesucht und so etwas wäre im 500 Euro Bereich. Dachte so eine Art Rad wäre für das Gelände.
> Stevens 4S MTB Hardtail in Schleswig-Holstein - Kiel | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Das sieht fürs gebotene um einiges zu teuer aus... Hardteil heißt soviel wie "hinten hart", also hinten ungefedert.



-sori- schrieb:


> Hardtail ist eine Bezeichnung. Mal kleine Frage: Woran bewertet ihr eine Federgabel? Was macht eine gute aus?


 
Man geht eigentlich nach den Modellen. Bei Rock Shox ist alles ab Reba sehr gut, bei Fox eigtl. sowieso alles. Von Suntour oder ähnlichem würde ich die Finger lassen (gerade vorgestern eine mit verrosteten Standrophren und Spiel da gehabt).


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2014)

Alles klar, schon mal vielen Dank. Ich schau mich mal um wenn ich heute abend zu hause am Rechner bin und frag hier einfach nochmal nach wenn ich denke ich habe etwas gefunden


----------



## -sori- (10. September 2014)

Ich meine, was heisst "gut"?


----------



## skyscraper (10. September 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Alles klar, schon mal vielen Dank. Ich schau mich mal um wenn ich heute abend zu hause am Rechner bin und frag hier einfach nochmal nach wenn ich denke ich habe etwas gefunden


 
Sowas in der Art sieht brauchbar aus: Stevens Fahrrad, MTB, Alu (ca. 9.5 kg), Shimano Elemente, 26er in Eimsbüttel - Hamburg Niendorf | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen Wenngleich ziemlich teuer.



-sori- schrieb:


> Ich meine, was heisst "gut"?


 
Wie mienst Du? Was die Gabel für Ausstattungsmerkmale haben soll?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Ich meine, was heisst "gut"?


 
Materialien,  Verarbeitung,  Statik,  verwendete Technologie,  Funktion (tests),  Haltbarkeit,  ...   

Aber der Markt ist nicht allzu groß,  wenn man sich da ein paar Tage mit beschäftigt kann man das ganz gut einschätzen.


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2014)

Es müsste ja auch bei Suntour gute Federgabeln geben? Nahezu alle Trekking/crossräder haben Suntour-Federgabeln. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die alle nicht zu empfehlen sind?!


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Es müsste ja auch bei Suntour gute Federgabeln geben? Nahezu alle Trekking/crossräder haben Suntour-Federgabeln. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die alle nicht zu empfehlen sind?!


 Doch, kann sein.  Ich würde nichts von dieser Marke empfehlen ...


----------



## skyscraper (10. September 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Es müsste ja auch bei Suntour gute Federgabeln geben? Nahezu alle Trekking/crossräder haben Suntour-Federgabeln. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die alle nicht zu empfehlen sind?!


 
Ja, weil es da leider oft günstig sein muss. Ich würde, wie Stryke, auch keinem eine solche Gabel empfehlen. Dann lieber mit einer Starrgabel fahren. Das spart Gewicht, erhöht die Effizienz und ist auch noch ziemlich billig (im Vergleich zu nutzlosen billig-Federgabeln).


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2014)

Es gibt Cross-/Trekkingräder in den gleichem Preisbereichen wie MTBs. Warum sollte da was günstiger sein müssen?
Selbst Crossräder für über 1800€ haben Suntour-Federgabeln.
Deshalb zweifle ich eine pauschale Ablehnung der Marke ja auch an... 

Stellt Rockshox überhaupt Federgabeln für Cross-/Trekkingräder her? Ich habe bisher nur das Cube Kathmandu mit Rockshox Federgabel gesehen. Die anderen bisher Suntour.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2014)

Suntour versucht, das mittlere Preissegment zu erobern.  

Ich würde eine Rock Shox Paragon wählen,  das ist vermutlich die einzige Nicht-Suntour Gabel die es da gibt.   Ansonsten Suntour ...    die haben auch ein paar etwas bessere Modelle, mit Luft/Öl Dämpfung.  Ich habe so eine schon gefahren,  und finde sie ehrlich gesagt extrem mies. Keine Ahnung wo die da so scheinbar hohe Technik verwendet haben wollen,  aber nach meiner Erfahrung war sie einfach nur bockhart und hatte eine viel zu hohe Reibung,  um ernsthaft dämpfen zu können.


----------



## skyscraper (10. September 2014)

Laut test soll die hier gut sein: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Suntour/SF13-Axon-Werx-RC-RL-RC-15QLC-Ti-29-Federgabel-p39288/ Kostet aber 700€ und da greifer ich auch lieber zu Rock Shox/Fox. Die allermeisten Suntours sind halt billig und nicht zu empfehlen. Billige Gabeln siond allgemien nicht zu empfehlen, dann lieber starr.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. September 2014)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.
Und ganz ehrlich, wer eine Gabel neu kauft ist selber schuld. Ich hab bis jetzt jede (7+) im IBC-Marktplatz gekauft und noch keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Nur Geld gespart. Geduld muss man aufwenden, dann klappt das.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also Suntour kann auch gute gabeln herstellen! der Hersteller ist nur aufgrund der vielen lowbudget Gabel so verrufen.
> ich bin mal eine Durolux gefahren. (Klassentechnisch mit RS Pike oder Lyrik vergleichbar). Performanceseitig nicht mit einer BOS Deville vergleichbar, aber performanter als etwa eine RS Domain.
> Ich bin selbst mal eine Axon (vgl Reba/SID) gefahren und war auch sehr überrascht wie gut sie sich im vergleich zu einer Reba (Gleiche Baujahr und FW) verhielt. Nicht besser aber auch nicht viel schlechter. Im "Blindflug" hätte ich sie nicht auseinander halten können. Auch wenn die Reba letztlich beim Großteil der Gruppe besser abschnitt.
> 
> Im aktuellen Enduro Test Schnitt Suntour gar nicht so schlecht ab.



Test Enduro-Federgabeln #3: SR Suntour Auron RC2 - Einsteigergabel mit vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten? - MTB-News.de

MTB-News Enduro-Federgabel-Test - die Zusammenfassung


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2014)

Kennst du denn eine brauchbare Trekkinggabel von denen?   Da bauen die eigentlich nur die NCX ...  aber die finde ich nach einigen Testfahren wirklich sehr bescheiden.  Ich würde ihr eine Starrgabel vorziehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. September 2014)

nein für den Trekkingbereich nicht, mein Einwand drehte sich auch um Suntour im allgemeinen


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2014)

Preis okay oder zu hoch? 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...weiss-blau-neu-aufgebaut-/237978977-217-16677


----------



## Jierdan (11. September 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Preis okay oder zu hoch?
> Bulls Bike in weiss/blau -- Neu aufgebaut -- in Kreis Pinneberg - Barmstedt | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
deutlich zu hoch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (11. September 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Preis okay oder zu hoch?
> Bulls Bike in weiss/blau -- Neu aufgebaut -- in Kreis Pinneberg - Barmstedt | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Naja, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass er daran einiges gemacht hat, ist der Preis nicht soo überteuert, wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheint. Sieht insgesamt recht ordentlich aus, will aber weder eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, noch explizit vom Rad abraten.


----------



## Jierdan (11. September 2014)

Würde empfehlen 50€ draufzulegen und was neues zu holen: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3328


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2014)

Und das wäre auch für die Straße geeignet? Ich denk mir immer, wenn da die dicken "Stollenreifen" drauf sind, ist es unnötig schwer damit auf der Straße vorwärts zu kommen


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2014)

Reifen sind doch eh ein Verschleißteil das irgendwann getauscht wird.   Aber davon mal abgesehen,  sind Rapid Rob Performance  ja nun wirklich keine dicken Stollenreifen.   Die sind schon sehr eindeutig auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt ...  

Bei dem Vergleich würde ich auch eher das Yellowstone nehmen.


----------



## skyscraper (11. September 2014)

Ja, das geht schon. Klüger für die Straße ist natürlich ein Cross-/Renn- oder Fitnessrad.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2014)

Ich würde das Yellowstone 4.9 wählen,   am besten auch direkt die 2015 Version.  Kostet nur 100€ mehr,  ist aber doch deutlich besser ausgestattet.   Die Gabel ist deutlich besser und der Antrieb auch ...


----------



## skyscraper (11. September 2014)

Laut canyon wiegt das 2015er 4.9 aber 800 Gramm mehr. Kein ganz gutes Omen


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2014)

Scheint die Gabel zu sein,  die hat im neuen Jahr nun ein Upgrade zur Solo Air  bekommen.  Ansonsten sind die ziemlich identisch ...  

Ich würde lieber mit Luftdämpfung fahren und dafür 730g mehr wiegen,  das ist bestimmt der größere Vorteil.


----------



## skyscraper (11. September 2014)

Luftdämpfung müsste aber tendenziell eher leichter sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre  Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Fehler.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2014)

Weiß nicht,  ich könnte mir schon vorstellen dass die Druckkartuschen insgesamt schwerer sind als eine einfache Stahlfeder.   Aber 730g ...  kommt mir auch etwas viel vor. 

Ansonsten sind die beiden laut Canyon aber exakt gleich.


----------



## Mosed (13. September 2014)

Heute mal ein bißchen im Fahrradladen umgeschaut. Die XT-Schalthebel sind schon was feines. Besteht man auf XT-Shifter fällt schon mal einiges an Auswahl raus. Mit der Budgetgrenze nach oben wird die Auswahl dann überschaubarer.

Ist nur noch die Frage, ob MTB oder Crossrad. Bei Crossrad bin ich mir unsicher wegen dem kleinsten Gang (Entfaltung ist mind. 2 Meter, hätte aus MTB-Erfahrung lieber ~1,40-1,50m) und die Suntour Federgabeln werden hier ja auch nicht empfohlen.
Bei MTB sehen Schutzbleche halt nicht so toll aus und eine Anschraubmöglichkeit für nen Ständer haben auch nicht alle (Gäbe es natürlich die Universalteile)
Für ein leichtes Trekkingrad muss man doch etwas mehr Geld hinlegen.

Das einzige Trekkingrad, dass ganz interessant klingt ist das Cube Kathmandu. Steuersatz und Vorbau sind aber was von Cube selber.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. September 2014)

Man muss ja nicht Shimano fahren ...   wenns wirklich wild wird,  bevorzuge ich definitiv SRAM.  Auf der Straße macht es wenig Unterschied. 

Gute Fahrräder sind teuer, ja...


----------



## kero81 (13. September 2014)

Wieder mal ein Testbike zuhause. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (14. September 2014)

Ich Nerv nochmal. Vor ein paar tagen habe ich dies Rad verlinkt. Der Verkäufer ist nun nochmal im Preis runter. Zuschlagen oder doch lieber für 599 das Canyon?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...t-!!letzte-preissenkung!!/237978977-217-16677


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. September 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Laut canyon wiegt das 2015er 4.9 aber 800 Gramm mehr. Kein ganz gutes Omen


 
Definitiv ein Schreibfehler beim 2014er Model, den das 3.9 wiegt 13,4kg und über ein Kilo in einem Model abspecken ist ist in der Preisklasse nicht normal.

Das 15er ist rund 300g leichter weil die XC32 gegen die leichtere XC30 getauscht wurde. Beide übrigens Luftgefedert.




Metalic schrieb:


> Ich Nerv nochmal. Vor ein paar tagen habe ich dies Rad verlinkt. Der Verkäufer ist nun nochmal im Preis runter. Zuschlagen oder doch lieber für 599 das Canyon?
> 
> Bulls Bike in weiss/blau -Neu aufgebaut- !!Letzte Preissenkung!! in Kreis Pinneberg - Barmstedt | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen



Ich würd zum YELLOWSTONE AL 4.9 2015 greifen. Deore ist technisch mittlerweile bei den großen angekommen. Alivio hängt noch ein ganzes Stück hinterher. 
Wie sich die XC 28 gegen die 30 schlägt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2014)

Ich finde das Bulls sieht etwas seltsam aus ...  geht das nur mir so?  Irgendwie komisch.    

Kann jemand erkennen, was das für Bremsen sind?  Sieht für mich nach Tektro aus, welche ich für ziemlichen Müll halte.  Der Rest ist eben entsprechend der Preisklasse.  
Ich finde den Preis eigentlich in Ordnung, vielleicht kann man da ja noch etwas weiter runterhandeln.  

Ich persönlich würde mir lieber das Canyon kaufen,   aber objektiv betrachtet sind für mich beide Angebote ungefähr gleich auf.


----------



## Metalic (16. September 2014)

Habe mich jetzt für das Canyon Yellowstone entschieden. Allerdings das 3.9. Geschätzte Lieferzeit Anfang November [emoji20]


----------



## Jierdan (17. September 2014)

November ist doch bald : ) ich kenne Leute haben die ganze Saison auf Ihr Rad des aktuellen Baujahrs gewartet, da ist das noch gnädig ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Ich meine, was heisst "gut"?



"morgen nicht schlechter als gestern" wäre für mich der wichtigste Aspekt. Ansonsten feines Ansprechverhalten, geringes Gewicht, einstellbare Dämpfung, langer Federweg,…




Mosed schrieb:


> Es müsste ja auch bei Suntour gute Federgabeln geben? Nahezu alle Trekking/crossräder haben Suntour-Federgabeln. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die alle nicht zu empfehlen sind?!



Es gibt zumindest sehr, sehr viele, die nach wenigen Jahren Schrott sind. In Anbetracht des weiten Preisbereiches von Suntour-bestückten Rädern würde ich auch vermuten, dass es Qualitätsunterschiede gibt - aber nicht einmal bei Suntour selbst kann ich erkennen, was denn nun ein besseres und was ein einfacheres Modell ist. Oft genug sind nicht einmal die Bezeichnungen bei den Fahrradherstellern eindeutig dem Produktkatalog zuzuordnen. Und Erfahrungswerte liegen gleich gar keine vor - bzw. zumindest keine guten.
Ich hab letztlich mehr Geld in einen Eigenaufbau mit Starrgabel investiert, um mir den Ärger nicht anzutun.




Metalic schrieb:


> Und das wäre auch für die Straße geeignet? Ich denk mir immer, wenn da die dicken "Stollenreifen" drauf sind, ist es unnötig schwer damit auf der Straße vorwärts zu kommen


 
"schwer" nicht unbedingt. Je nach Stollen-Abstand ggf. unkomfortabel und das höhere Gewicht macht beschleunigen anstrengender. Dafür fährts sich halt auch auf nicht-ganz-so-guten Straßen sicher.


----------



## Daxelinho (19. September 2014)

So, folgendes Problem: 
Fragt mich nicht wie, aber es ist Öl aus meiner Vorderrad-Bremse entwichen.. ich glaube, eine Schraube war nicht richtig fest. Egal: Weiß jemand, was ich kaufen muss, um eine Shimano BR-M446 wieder aufzufüllen/entlüften? Ich habe da nämlich gar keinen Plan..

LG


----------



## Metalic (19. September 2014)

Habe mir ja das canyon Yellowstone bestellt, dennoch schau ich nebenbei nach Rädern in meiner Nähe. Wenn es nicht stört, frage ich hier von Zeit zu Zeit was ihr von den angeboten haltet, da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe was gut und was schlecht ist. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...bike-crosstourer-touringrad/240479615-217-521


----------



## skyscraper (19. September 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Habe mir ja das canyon Yellowstone bestellt, dennoch schau ich nebenbei nach Rädern in meiner Nähe. Wenn es nicht stört, frage ich hier von Zeit zu Zeit was ihr von den angeboten haltet, da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe was gut und was schlecht ist.
> 
> Conway CS 901 28zoll Mountainbike/crosstourer/touringrad in Schleswig-Holstein - Rieseby | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Sieht ganz brauchbar aus. Schöne XT-Gruppe, gute Reifen, aber halt eine Federgabel.


----------



## Metalic (19. September 2014)

Und der Preis. Gerechtfertigt?


----------



## skyscraper (19. September 2014)

Würde ich jetzt schon sagen. Mehr oder weniger. Handeln sollte man aber immer. Wenn man bei 450-500€ rauskommt, sieht das ok aus.


----------



## Metalic (19. September 2014)

Also für 500 könnte ich es haben. Denke das ist in Ordnung. 
Bin mir nur noch nicht so sicher, ob es von der Größe passt. Er schreibt er fährt das Rad mit seinen 1,89. Bin selber nur 1,74. Bei Canyon habe ich eines mit der Rahmengröße S bestellt.


----------



## skyscraper (19. September 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Also für 500 könnte ich es haben. Denke das ist in Ordnung.
> Bin mir nur noch nicht so sicher, ob es von der Größe passt. Er schreibt er fährt das Rad mit seinen 1,89. Bin selber nur 1,74. Bei Canyon habe ich eines mit der Rahmengröße S bestellt.


 
Bei dir könnten 17" passen. Das sind etwa 43 Zentimeter. Zumindest bei MTBs. Rennräder haben immer größere Rahmen.


----------



## Metalic (19. September 2014)

Ja ich lass es lieber. 60 cm sind denke ich zu groß. Ich suche weiter bzw warte aufs Canyon


----------



## Stryke7 (19. September 2014)

Ich bin auf dein Yellowstone gespannt,  und was du dazu sagst


----------



## Daxelinho (19. September 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> So, folgendes Problem:
> Fragt mich nicht wie, aber es ist Öl aus meiner Vorderrad-Bremse entwichen.. ich glaube, eine Schraube war nicht richtig fest. Egal: Weiß jemand, was ich kaufen muss, um eine Shimano BR-M446 wieder aufzufüllen/entlüften? Ich habe da nämlich gar keinen Plan..
> 
> LG




Keiner eine Idee? Oder an wen ich mich wenden kann? Per Email an Shimano direkt?

LG


----------



## Stryke7 (19. September 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> So, folgendes Problem:
> Fragt mich nicht wie, aber es ist Öl aus meiner Vorderrad-Bremse entwichen.. ich glaube, eine Schraube war nicht richtig fest. Egal: Weiß jemand, was ich kaufen muss, um eine Shimano BR-M446 wieder aufzufüllen/entlüften? Ich habe da nämlich gar keinen Plan..
> 
> LG


 
Shimano hat ein eigenes Mineralöl,  auf das bist du leider angewiesen. 

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1)   Du kaufst das Entlüftungsset von Shimano, damit kannst du auch in Zukunft sehr komfortabel selbst die Bremsen warten.  Kostet aber fast so viel wie die (günstigen) Bremsen selbst.
2)   Du kaufst nur das Mineralöl.  Gibts leider einzeln nur in großen Kanistern und ist entsprechend auch nicht gerade günstig, außerdem musst du dir selbst behelfen wie du die Bremsen damit befüllst.  Wenn man nicht gerade einen kompletten Öltausch vorhat,  geht das aber normalerweise auch so irgendwie ...  Musst dir nur überlegen,  womit du das gut dosiert einfüllen kannst (kleiner Messbecher o.ä.).

Du solltest aber eine grobe Idee davon haben, wie die Bremse funktioniert,  ansonsten musst du es entweder lernen oder besser zur Werkstatt deines Vertrauens bringen.


----------



## Daxelinho (19. September 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Shimano hat ein eigenes Mineralöl,  auf das bist du leider angewiesen.


Ja, habe ich schon mitbekommen. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> 1)   Du kaufst das Entlüftungsset von Shimano, damit kannst du auch in Zukunft sehr komfortabel selbst die Bremsen warten.  Kostet aber fast so viel wie die (günstigen) Bremsen selbst.


Wo erfahre ich, welches ich für meine Bremse brauche?  Oder ist das für alle/mehrere Kompatibel, sprich ein Universal-Set?


Stryke7 schrieb:


> 2)   Du kaufst nur das Mineralöl.  Gibts leider einzeln nur in großen Kanistern und ist entsprechend auch nicht gerade günstig, außerdem musst du dir selbst behelfen wie du die Bremsen damit befüllst.  Wenn man nicht gerade einen kompletten Öltausch vorhat,  geht das aber normalerweise auch so irgendwie ...  Musst dir nur überlegen,  womit du das gut dosiert einfüllen kannst (kleiner Messbecher o.ä.).


Für mich keine Option 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du solltest aber eine grobe Idee davon haben, wie die Bremse funktioniert,  ansonsten musst du es entweder lernen oder besser zur Werkstatt deines Vertrauens bringen.


Grundwissen ist vorhanden. Und lernen ist ja nie verkehrt 

LG


----------



## Stryke7 (20. September 2014)

Sehr gute Einstellung 

Die Hersteller haben für gewöhnlich alle ein Modellübergreifendes Design für die Wartung der Bremsen. 
Ich habe aber gerade bei der Recherche festgestellt:  Das Zeug gibts mittlerweile doch in kleinen Größen zur einmaligen (oder zweimaligen) Verwendung:
Shimano Bleed Kit & Oil | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. September 2014)

Hallo,
da mein liebes Stevens Crossrad (X6 Bj 2008) einen Defekt hat (beginnender Rahmenbruch an dem Sattelstützenrohr) und sich sowohl Stevens als auch der Händler, sich ausserstande sehen, ein Ersatzrahmen zu beschaffen bzw. ein Ersatz gegen Unkostenerstattung (Rahmen-Garantie ist um 3 Monate verstrichen), suche ich nun, für mein Nutzerprofil (60% Strasse 40 % teils ruppige (der Fahrer fährt v.a. ruppig  ) Waldwege) einen neuen Ersatz.
Budget 1000,- bis 1500,-. Sollte aus der Crossbike /Sporttrekking Richtung sein.

Meine Überlegung war, mir hier vor Ort bei einem sehr kompetenten Radspezi, ein Custom Bike zusammenstellen zu lassen. Diesmal auch mit Stahlrahmen, Alu mag ich nun nicht mehr..
Aber auch gute fertige könnte ich mir vorstellen, nur bitte kein Stevens mehr..
Hier sind ja viele mit dem Montainbike unterwegs, trotzdem würde mich eure Meinung interessieren, irgendwelche Empfehlung ?


----------



## Stryke7 (26. September 2014)

Warum nicht gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen?  

Canyon | Mountainbikes | Grand Canyon CF SL 29 6.9

Carbonfaser ist ebenfalls stabiler als Aluminium.  Aber Stahl verwendet man nicht mehr ...  ist einfach extrem schwer.   Das Canyon da oben wäre verdammt edel


----------



## skyscraper (26. September 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen?
> 
> Canyon | Mountainbikes | Grand Canyon CF SL 29 6.9
> 
> Carbonfaser ist ebenfalls stabiler als Aluminium.  Aber Stahl verwendet man nicht mehr ...  ist einfach extrem schwer.   Das Canyon da oben wäre verdammt edel


 
Edel ja, aber ob es sein Anforderungsprofil trifft? Ich würde eher an soetwas denken: Dein Cyclocross-Rad von Canyon I Canyon Inlfite AL Das gibt es weiter unten auch noch ohne Schutzbleche...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. September 2014)

Ah , cool schaue ich mir mal an. Das Cyclocrossbike sieht klasse aus... Das Bike mit Carbon gefällt mir, aber das Material sagt mir nicht so zu. Gibt es noch andere Empfehlungen von anderen Herstellern ? Oder von guten Custom-Bike Händlern ? 
Lg


----------



## -sori- (28. September 2014)

Übrigens: Gibt grad Runtastic Mountain Bike gratis!
EDIT: meine natürlich die PRO-Version, Gutscheincode: APPOFTHEDAY


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Carbonfaser ist ebenfalls stabiler als Aluminium.  Aber Stahl verwendet man nicht mehr ...  ist einfach extrem schwer.   Das Canyon da oben wäre verdammt edel


 
Mein Surly-Rahmen wiegt vielleicht 4 kg inkl. Gabel (habs nicht nachgewogen - die mittlere Größe wird mit 2,7 kg zzgl. Gabel angegeben). Das ist vielleicht unbedingt wenig für ein Rahmenset, aber von "extrem" schwer ist es meilenwert entfernt und selbst die teuresten Carbon-Geschosse werden, relativ zu einem Gesamtgewicht inkl. Fahrer von 90+ kg nicht wirklich viel einsparen können. Im Gegenzug brechen sie aber plötzlich, ohne Vorwarnung und scharfkantig.
Der Grund, dass man Stahlrahmen nur noch bei einigen wenigen, höherwertigen Spezialisten findet, sind jahrelange "Alu = leicht"-Werbung und die bessere Verarbeitbarkeit von Aluminium. Seitdem die ostasiatischen Fabriken das nötige Know-How und Equipment auf Lager haben, ist Alu einfach billiger, als guter CrMo - aber bei gleicher Haltbarkeit aber kaum noch leichter, als ein guter Stahlrahmen. Den Löwenanteil des Gewichtes bringen jedenfalls Anbauteile und natürlich der Fahrer mit.

@Thomas: Wenn du Stahl haben willst, könntest du vielleicht auch mal nach Surly gucken. Komplette Räder gibts in D kaum, aber die Rahmen bei mehreren Händlern und für Customs sind sie gar nicht mal so unbeliebt.

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/disc_trucker (multifunkationaler Tourer)
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/ogre (+mehr Platz für Reifen)
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/karate_monkey (Ogre ohne Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für diversen Krams, wenn mans einfach und leicht mag)


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. September 2014)

Ja, danke, Ruyven: ..Die schauen sehr vielversprechend, /interessant aus..

Ja, zum Thema Material: Da habe ich durch meine Rahmenanbruchgeschichte  mit dem 5010 Alurahmen auch einiges an Info eingeholt. Ich habe mit mehr als 20 Händlern gesprochen, ein gutes Dutzend stellt selber Custombikes her. Ein Teil von ihnen ist von Alu als Material wieder abgekommen. Ich nun auch, es soll ein Stahlrohrrahmen sein. Ich werde mir wohl einen hier vor Ort zusammenbauen lassen, der Surlyrahmen könnte eine interessante Basis dafür sein...

*Edit *@ nichtraucher91: auch interessant, danke.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. September 2014)

Wenn man das Gesamtgewicht mit Fahrer/in betrachtet, ist der Unterschied marginal. Aber ein Gewichtsunterschied von 1kg für einen Rahmen (Alu zu Cromo), find ich schon heftig. Mit einem Carbonrahmen knackt man schon die Kilogrenze. 
Ein gut verarbeiteter Alurahmen hält auch einige Zeit. Und da die meisten ihre Räder nicht aufrüsten, sondern komplett neu kaufen, fällt das auch immer weniger ins Gewicht. 

4kg für Rahmen-Gabel-Set kann gut hinkommen. Mit Carbon liegt man dann bei etwa 1,5kg. Über die gesparten 2,5kg freust du dich wenn du das Rad die Treppen hoch trägst. 


Thomas ich würd dir zu einem Cyclcrosser raten. Die Inflite-Reihe ist da schon die richtige Richtung.
Vielleicht gefällt dir auch das
KONA BIKES | 2015 BIKES | CYCLOCROSS | JAKE THE SNAKE

oder mehr auf Straße getrimmt
KONA BIKES | 2015 BIKES | FREERANGE | SUTRA


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2014)

Wie gesagt: Die geschätzten 4 kg waren für mein Exemplar, d.h. den großen 61 cm Rahmen. N 61er Alu-MTB-Rahmen, der inkl. Gabel 3 kg wiegt, muss man auch erst einmal finden (in der 550 € Klasse - inkl. haltbarer Gabel). Ich für meinen Teil war vor der Suche nicht auf CrMo fixiert, habe aber (mit 1-2, vermutlich entscheidenden Sonderwünschen) in Alu schlicht nichts besseres gefunden.

Carbon kommt natürlich etwas deutlich drunter und wer auf echten Leichtbau aus ist, der ist bei Surly sowieso an der falschen Adresse. Deren Rahmen und Gabeln sind nicht für Cyclocross konzipiert, sondern als Cargo- und Expedition-Bikes, die auch mal ein 1-2(-3?) Dutzend Kilo Gepäck mitschleppen sollen. (Um mal die Beschreibung des LHT zu zitieren: _"Like all our frames, it’s made of CroMoly steel. You’ll probably never need to have the frame repaired, but if you do you’re more likely to find someone who can weld steel than someone who can weld titanium or aluminum. Repair carbon fiber in the middle of Mongolia? Good luck with that."_ Kein Konzept, dass jedermans Geschmack treffen will, aber eins mit spezifischen Vorzügen  )
Ich für meinen Teil war nicht auf der Suche nach einem Rad, dass sich besonders leicht tragen lässt, sondern nach einem, was ich besonders lange fahren kann. Deswegen waren 1 kg Mehrgewicht am Rahmen akzeptabel. (Da der Rest auch eher solide ist, hätte 1 kg weniger das Gesamtgewicht auch nicht sooo gewaltig verändert - selbst wenn man den Fahrer nicht mit einrechnet)


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2014)

Heute durfte ich (vielen Dank an Klammer-Bike, sowie an meinen Vater, der das Testgerät organisiert hat) das neue Cannondale Trigger probefahren.

Was soll ich sagen, das Rad ist einfach geil.
Mit ca. 13kg wiegt es zwar erheblich mehr als mein Hardtail, aber der unglaubliche Federweg macht das mehr als wieder wett.
Bin nur eine kleine Runde gefahren (500 Höhenmeter Straße rauf, und durch den Wald wieder runter), aber es hat mich begeistert.
Mit gesperrtem hinteren Dämpfer (ein kleiner Hebel am Lenker) klettert es wie ne Eins, kein Wippen, kein sinnloses Dämpfen.

Kaum geht es bergab, drückt man den Knopf am Hebel von vorhin, der Dämpfer wird wieder weich, und einen zweiten kleinen Knopf, und die Sattelstütze wird 20cm niedriger. Dann darf das Downhillen beginnen.
Die dicke Lefty und der gute Fox Dämpfer (je 130mm Federweg, wenn ich mich nicht irre) dämpfen jeden Stein weg wie nix, den bei meinem Hardtail Arme und Knie wegdämpfen dürfen.
Damit fühle ich mich abwärts noch bei erheblich höheren Geschwindigkeiten wohl als mit meinem eigenen Rad, und das, obwohl ich es kaum kenne (Das war die erste Fahrt mit dem Trigger, und dazu noch meine erste Fahrt mit Klickpedalen).

Fazit: Wenn da nicht der Preis wäre, dann würde ich das Ding nicht mehr zurückgeben.

Nun ein paar Fotos om Trigger, und mein Cannondale im Hintergrund.
Leider habe ich nur meine gammlige Kompaktknipse hier, nicht die DSLR.

Morgen fahre ich nochmal eine kleine Runde, dann gibts Fotos bei Tageslicht, und ein Filmchen der GoPro (die hatte ich zwar heute schon dabei, aber nach 10min Klettern war der Akku leer).

Sorry für eure vermutlich vollgesabberten Tastaturen beim Anblick des genialen Fahrrads


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Oktober 2014)

Mal meine beiden Lieblinge 
Das F700 ist auf Lichtblau getrimmt und liegt aktuell bei 8,3kg
Das Warrior 1000 ist erst einmal als Lowbudget Projekt zusehen (Sora und Restekiste...)


----------



## Metalic (6. November 2014)

Gestern, nach fast zwei Monaten Wartezeit endlich von der Post geholt. Der Zusammenbau musste sein im Wohnzimmer vor dem Ofen und eine 100 m Probefahrt. Aber dank ordentlicher Erkältung war es das dann auch. [emoji20] 
Die nächsten Tage wird dann ordentlich geradelt


----------



## Metalic (19. November 2014)

Vorweg, Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost. 

Bräuchte mal ein bis zwei Empfehlungen für LED Lampen für das MTB. Dachte das wäre ne ganz einfache Sache aber es gibt einfach zu viele.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. November 2014)

7000LM 5 x CREE XML-T6 LED Scheinwerfer Fahrrad Lampe Stirnlampe Fahrradlampe | eBay

Ich hab noch eine mit nur einer LED. Die sollte ein homogeneres Lichtbild geben. 
Ansonsten super hell und Akku hält auf hoher Stufe 2-3h. Je nach Temperatur.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Vorweg, Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost.
> 
> Bräuchte mal ein bis zwei Empfehlungen für LED Lampen für das MTB. Dachte das wäre ne ganz einfache Sache aber es gibt einfach zu viele.


 
LED Lampen zum sehen oder zum gesehen wären?


----------



## Metalic (20. November 2014)

Fahre meistens in der Stadt von daher eher um gesehen zu werden. Wäre natürlich super wenn ich damit etwas den weg vor mir ausleuchten könnte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2014)

Vorerst Fertig. 8,215kg 
Die 1500€ um die 8kg zu knacken hab ich erst mal nicht...


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Januar 2015)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Ein Kumpel von mir will sich ein neues Mountainbike zulegen.
Ich kann die Dinger zwar reparieren, was Offroad betrifft aber ziemlich unwissend.
Seine erste Wahl ist auf ein 29 Merida Big Ninety-Nine 900 Fully 29er aus 2014 gefallen
Mountainbike Merida Big Ninety-Nine 900 Fully 29er 2014, Raddiscount Online-Shop, der Fahrrad-Discounter in Deutschland
kostet also so roundabout 1100Euronen
Ist zur Ansicht auch erstmal bestellt, aber noch ist ja nichts passiert was man nicht korigieren könnte.

Gibt es in diesem Preisbereich etwas besseres bzw etwas günstigeres bei gleicher Ausstattung?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2015)

Radfahrer alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2015)

Mein Merida müsste jetzt +-10 Jahre alt sein. Zumindest ein bisschen rollen kann es noch. So viel zu meinen MB-Erfahrungen .


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2015)

Ich frag mich halt ob er doch mit seinem Fully nicht in irgend etwas verrennt.
Der einzige Grund dafür ist ein Bandscheibenvorfall.
Für sein Streckenprofil braucht er es auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Januar 2015)

Also aus Erfahrung über Bandscheibenvorfall kann ich nicht berichten, aber ich lese öfter dass läute mit Hüftproblemen auf ein Fully setzen.

Zu dem bike selbst:
Die Komponenten sind ganz Einordnung für rund 12/13hundert. Die Bremsen sind allerdings nicht sehr bissfest und der LRS ist so ein selbstgebasteltes Ding. Ob der was taugt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich hab mein Cannondale übrigens schon bei 8,085kg


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rR8HaYepjpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um den Thread mal zu beleben...


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2015)

Schönschön


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2015)

"Downhill" aber auch nur weil bergab war 
beim nächstenmal vllt die Audiospur der Kamera rausnehmen und ein etwas schnelleres Lied nehmen.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2015)

So fängt man nunmal an.  Ich war anfangs definitiv noch viel langsamer, vorsichtiger, und hab mehr Problempassagen umgangen.


----------



## kero81 (9. Februar 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> "Downhill" aber auch nur weil bergab war
> beim nächstenmal vllt die Audiospur der Kamera rausnehmen und ein etwas schnelleres Lied nehmen.



Also beim nächstenmal mach ich es wieder so wie es mir gefällt und nicht dir. 
Und ja, Downhill weil bergab. Oder was verstehst Du unter Downhill? Berghoch und rückwärts?


----------



## kero81 (15. Februar 2015)

Hier is so wenig los?!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeN3SlYlf5E




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HeN3SlYlf5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Februar 2015)

Coole Strecke. 
Habe leider kein Fahrrad für solche Strecken und bin abseits von Schotter zu 95% befestigt unterwegs.
Für längere Touren ist es mir allerdings noch zu kalt.


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2015)

Längere Touren fahre ich auch mit dem Hardtail, da ist mir das Fully viel zu schwer für.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Längere Touren fahre ich auch mit dem Hardtail, da ist mir das Fully viel zu schwer für.



Hardtails haben auch was besonderes.  Viel leichter, und flotter, und trotz fehlender Dämpfung ist es auch angenehm, dass der Hinterbau feststeht und man exakter weiß wo der Reifen lang rollen wird. 

Mein Hardtail ist leider vor einigen Jahren geklaut worden, habe danach ein Fully gekauft.  Aber abseits von dem ganzen Spaß des harten Geländes vermisse ich das doch irgendwie


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Februar 2015)

Hardtail?  
jetzt ist aber wirklich Schluss. Hoffe ich jedenfalls


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2015)

Argh, ja mir wurde auch schon ein Hardtail geklaut. Ziemlich Schei55e sowas... Mit dem HT fahr ich aber auch wirklich nur Touren und max Waldautobahn. Ich hab auch nur ein Cube Reaction GTC Pro, das is nich so für Enduro gemacht. Aber aufm Radweg zeigts seine stärken.  Für längere Touren (ab 50km) isses einfach Perfekt. Schön leicht, rollt dank 29'' auch super (26'' bleibt ja schon nach 1m stehen...) und die Sitzposition ist nicht so arg sportlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hardtail?
> jetzt ist aber wirklich Schluss. Hoffe ich jedenfalls



Bremsen solche "Scheiben" überhaupt noch


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2015)

ruyven, das verhält sich wahrscheinlich wie 26'' Laufräder. Die kann man ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr benutzen. Man bleibt ja an jedem Bordstein damit hängen, selbst die Höchstgewschwindigkeit wird damit auf lächerliche 15km/h reduziert. Mit diesen Scheiben vom Nichtraucher darf man hochstwahrscheinlich nur ganz zart bremsen, aber das brauch man ja bei einem Hardtail eh nicht. Man fährt ja immer nur da wo es flach ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2015)

Die Gitterkonstruktionen sehen mir nicht nach der Kategorie "das hat 100 Jahre funktioniert, dass muss heute einfach schrottreif" aus, sondern nach "Bremsleistung BL = Bremsfläche F * Reibung R; F = 0; Berechne BL"


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Gitterkonstruktionen sehen mir nicht nach der Kategorie "das hat 100 Jahre funktioniert, dass muss heute einfach schrottreif" aus, sondern nach "Bremsleistung BL = Bremsfläche F * Reibung R; F = 0; Berechne BL"



Ich denke, was noch mehr bremst als eine glatte Fläche, ist eine Kante über die die Bremsbeläge rutschen. Und davon hat man hier deutlich mehr.  Und es bleibt vermutlich kühler ...     Aber ehrlich gesagt sehen die wirklich schon etwas ZU filigran aus.


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Gitterkonstruktionen sehen mir nicht nach der Kategorie "das hat 100 Jahre funktioniert, dass muss heute einfach schrottreif" aus, sondern nach "Bremsleistung BL = Bremsfläche F * Reibung R; F = 0; Berechne BL"



Die Scheiben passen doch zu den Reifen...
Und da er sein Bike hier schon hängend an der Waage präsentiert ist wohl deutlich das ihm sehr viel an dem Gewicht seines Bikes liegt. Da muss natürlich überall gespart werden, die Scheiben sind dafür natürlich super geeignet. Ich wundere mich nur das noch Lack auf dem Rahmen drauf ist, die Beine sind bestimmt auch schon blank... Hehe.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Februar 2015)

Die Scheiben wiegen nur 73g das Stück, also ruhe im P... 

Stryke, mehr Reibfläche entspricht mehr  Verzögerung  Ausnahme deine Belege liegen Trapezförmig auf der Scheibe, aber dann hast du auch ein "stottern" beim verzögern.
wie schon gesagt, Scheiben passen zum Reifen...

kero dein 26-29 vergleich stimmt nicht. du hast vergessen, dass größer IMMMMMER besser ist! 
An den Scheiben habe ich nicht wirklich viel Gewicht gesparrt. Eher an den Schläuchen (56g das Stück )

Dieses HT ist mehr dafür gedacht, den Berg hoch zu fahren als runter zukommen.
und NEIN ich entlacke nicht den Rahmen, auch wenn das gut 200g bring, +250g an Teilen die ich sparen könnte macht da........... Halt STOPP wer sag da dass ich mir die Beine rasiere?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube, ich muss mal irgendwann meinen uralten Downhiller an die  Waage hängen, nur damit du in Ohnmacht fällst    Der wiegt vermutlich  noch mehr als mein PC ...   (mein PC hat ein offizielles Kampfgewicht von 18,9KG  wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Halt STOPP wer sag da dass ich mir die Beine rasiere?



Du klingst als hätte man dich erwischt!


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2015)

Also ich mit meinem ca. 14,5kg Bike müsste mir ja schon fast die Beine rasieren damit ich überhaupt anständig den Berg hoch komme.  Mein HT hatte n gutes Stück weniger auf den Rippen...
Total bekloppt, da hat man Urlaub und kann ausschlafen, wird aber trotzdem um 05:00 Uhr wach und wartet dann darauf das es Hell wird um loszufahren... Kleine Tour (Burgrunde) von Trier über die Burg Rammstein u. Lorich zurück nach hause). Eine meiner Leiblingsrunden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kr8qUEpOJW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BTW. Nichtraucher Du hattest mal in nem Casemodding Video meinen Aschenbecher "bemängelt"... Ich bin seit 05. Dez jetzt auch dein Nickname.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2015)

Mein altes Rad kippt ab 5° Steigung nach hinten über ...   kein Witz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2015)

Einrad? 
Ich fahre seit Jahren mit weit hinten liegendem Schwerpunkt (mein 26" hat beim Anfahren in aufrechter Haltung manchmal das Vorderrad gehoben  ), aber 15° sitzend waren nie ein Problem, stehend 30-35° bei ebenem Untergrund möglich.


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2015)

Vll. kann mir ja hier auch jemand was dazu sagen?!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JX7x2ZIaSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Februar 2015)

Hab dir schon bei Youtube geantwortet. Schau mal, wie genau der Hebel normalerweise zurückgezogen wird,  ob sich das reparieren lässt.  Ansonsten würde ich Magura anschreiben.


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2015)

Hab Dir auch auf Youtube geantwortet.  Könntest Recht haben mit der Feder. Hab mich heute im Magura Forum angemeldet und denen das Video gezeigt. Da warte ich noch auf Antwort.


----------



## kero81 (1. März 2015)

Sooooo... Springen Üben, Teil 1 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTjdR0n3Mag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2015)

Mal ne kurze Frage: da ich nicht mehr so sportlich wie früher unterwegs bin, ist der Sitzwinkel bei meinem MTB inzwischen sehr ungemütlich - vor allem dass ich den Kopf quasi so in den Nacken drücken muss, als würde ich (wenn ich einfach so dastehen würde) die Sterne betrachten wollen...   Sattel niedriger wird nix, da ich dann wiederum die Beine zu sehr anwinkeln müsste beim Treten. D.h.: Lenker näher zum Körper, also neuer, kürzerer Vorbau - oder?

Mein aktueller Vorbau misst von der Inbusschraube, die den Vorbau mit dem Steuersatz fixiert, bis zur Lenkermitte ca 14cm. Dabei geht der Vorbau auch etwas hoch, ich schätze mal ca 10 Grad. Würde ein neuer Vorbau mit 10cm schon viel bringen? Und wenn ja: dann auch mind. der gleiche Winkel, oder? Und wie weiß ich, welche Lenkerklemmungs-Maße ich nehmen muss? Sollte ich zusätzlich vlt noch ne Vorbauerhöhung dazukaufen? Gewicht wäre absolute Nebensache. Ich fahr ja schließlich keine Rennen  

Und was sollte ein ordentlicher Vorbau kosten? Also, jetzt nicht beim Schönheitschirurgen  , sondern im "normalen" Fahrradladen. Einsatzgebiet: ich fahre echt nicht "hart", eher Touren und mal nen Ausflug ins Unterholz (Trampelpfade), mal Jumps über maximal Wadenbeindicke Baumstämme, KEIN Downhill oder 5m-Sprünge... 

Es wäre gut, wenn es bei boc24.de verfügbar wäre, da ich hier eine Filiale in der Nähe hab. Was ist zB mit dem hier, reicht der aus? https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/lenk---steuerbereich/vorbauten/2-danger-racing-vorbau    würde den in 90 mm nehmen.  Oder https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/lenk---steuerbereich/vorbauten/itm-road-vorbau-alcor-80 

Oder der hier https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/lenk---steuerbereich/vorbauten/xlc-pro-a-head-vorbau  der kann durch Drehung mit bis zu 35 Grad Winkel montiert werden, und das würde ja den Lenker näher zu mir bringen und mich aufrechter sitzen lassen als zB 5 Grad, oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2015)

Normalerweise hätte ich jetzt einfach einen komplett kurzen Vorbau genommen,  aber wir müssen bei dir ja auch hoch gehen ...   ich vermute mal, der Gabelschaft hat nicht noch etwas Platz nach oben übrig? Sodass du den Vorbau etwas höher anbringen könntest? 


Die Vorbauten die du ausgesucht hast sind auch alle noch ziemlich lang. Welchen Lenkdurchmesser hast du denn?  25,4 oder 31,8mm?

Ich sehe bei boc24.de  einige Modelle die das Problem lösen könnten, von welchen mit variablem Winkel über sowas hier:
https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradte...ich/vorbauten/ergotec-vorbau-comfi-1-1-8-zoll

bis hin zu Gabelschaft-Verlängerungen.


----------



## kero81 (6. März 2015)

Gleiches Problem hatte ich ungefähr auch. Nur war es bei mir ein etwas zu großer Rahmen. Ich habe zuerst einen anderen Vorbau montiert. Vorher 100mm und jetzt 70mm. Die NEigung kann ich gerade nicht aus demm FF sagen. Auf jeden Fall war es damit noch nicht zu 100% getan, also habe ich noch einen neuen Lenker mit mehr Rise montiert. Das hats dann letztendlich gebracht!


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2015)

Also, es ist nur so, dass ich nicht mehr so viel "sportlich" fahre und DANN der Nacken halt RELATIV stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden wird, aber je mehr man fährt, desto besser wird ja wiederum die Muskulatur, wie ich nun auch noch woanders gelesen habe - trotzdem wollte ich die Stellung ein WENIG mehr ins Touring bringen, auch weil mein Körper so langsam was alt wird und es schnell mal nur wegen 1x komisch Liegen beim Schlafen gleich mal hier, mal da den ganzen Tag über im Rücken oder Nacken zieht  

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike und Vorbau - der Vorbau hat in Bezug auf die Gabel dann wohl doch 90 Grad, also spricht man von 0 Grad Winkel, oder nicht? Lenkerdurchmesser weiß ich leider nicht - oder kann man das einfach messen? Denn die ca 0,5 cm sind ja schon ein recht großer Unterschied, müsste man ja rel. leicht messen können?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2015)

Der Vorbau hat ~0°, ja, und bei der Überhöhung würde mir der Nacken auch weh tun. Wenn du mit deiner Armhaltung zufrieden bist, würde ich aber keinen kürzeren, sondern einen steileren Vorbau kaufen. "Höher" und "weiter hinten" heben beide die Schultern an (darum gehts ja letztlich), also wieso nicht den Lenker nach hinten-oben schwenken?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2015)

Da würde ich auch erstmal zu sowas greifen:

https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradte...ch/vorbauten/bbb-vorbau-highriseos-35d-bhs-25


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Vorbau hat ~0°, ja, und bei der Überhöhung würde mir der Nacken auch weh tun. Wenn du mit deiner Armhaltung zufrieden bist, würde ich aber keinen kürzeren, sondern einen steileren Vorbau kaufen. "Höher" und "weiter hinten" heben beide die Schultern an (darum gehts ja letztlich), also wieso nicht den Lenker nach hinten-oben schwenken?


jo, aber wieso nicht gleich höher, weiter hinten UND "noch weiter hinten" durch nen kürzeren Vorbau? AFAIK sind meine 14cm ohnehin schon extrem lang für nen Vorbau. 

An so was wie denn BBB-Vorbau, der einen recht steilen Winkel zufügt, hatte ich auch gedacht, oder an einen "Stummel"-Vorbau, aber der würde dann den Höhenunterschied kaum verändern. Ich werde mal schauen, was es überhaupt vor Ort auf Lager gibt. 

Kann ich das selber eigentlich gefahrlos selber umbauen, oder muss man mit Spezialwerkzeug ran oder einen ganz bestimmen Drehmoment zwingend festmachen, auf keinen Fall zu feste oder zu locker?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann ich das selber eigentlich gefahrlos selber umbauen, oder muss man mit Spezialwerkzeug ran oder einen ganz bestimmen Drehmoment zwingend festmachen, auf keinen Fall zu feste oder zu locker?



Ja, kannst du. Der Vorbau ist wirklich einfach zu verbauen. Du hast oben die Kappe des AHead-Steuersatzes und sonst klemmt er einfach nur auf dem Gabelschaft.  

Drehmomentschlüssel und co sind tolle Sachen, braucht aber eigentlich kein normaler Nutzer.  Ist höchstens im High-End Bereich und bei Carbon-Bauteilen interessant.  Ansonsten einfach nach Gefühl gut festschrauben. 


Einen ganz kurzen Downhill-Vorbau hätte ich auch nicht genommen, lieber etwas nach oben versetzen. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das Lenkverhalten dadurch etwas anders wird,  allerdings nicht dramatisch.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2015)

Was ich noch vergessen hab: BautznerSenf hat mich auch per PN beraten, ihm fiel auf, dass mein Sattel auch extrem weit hinten ist - auch da kann ich also was an Position noch rausholen. 


Hat jemand nebenbei gesagt nen Tipp für den Wiedereinstieg? Letztes Jahr bin ich fast gar nicht gefahren, weil ich nämlich einen Tag, nachdem ich grad mal 10km gefahren bin (nur meine Eltern besucht), beim erneuten Aufsitzen aufs Rad dermaßen Schmerzen am Hintern hatte, dass ich zu Hause geblieben bin... ^^  trotz Radhose. Und der Sattel passt an sich zu meinen Knochen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. März 2015)

Du bist es einfach nicht mehr gewohnt. Dein Sattel hat auch schon die besten Tage hinter sich. Bzw. die Polsterung wird ja nicht besser. 
Du könntest ja mal eine Satteldecke benutzen, einfach mal um zu testen.
Oder kaufst gleich einen neuen Sattel. 
https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradte...--3/mtb-saettel/velo-sattel-plush-vacuum-comp


----------



## kero81 (6. März 2015)

Es gibt auch Radläden die vermessen deine "Sitz"knochen und können dir dann genau sagen welcher Sattel zu deinem "Sitzgerät" passt.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Radläden die vermessen deine "Sitz"knochen und können dir dann genau sagen welcher Sattel zu deinem "Sitzgerät" passt.



Ja, das ist eigentlich ziemlich easy. Kann man prinzipiell auch selbst machen, es reicht ein Stück Wellpappe und eine harte, gerade Sitzfläche


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2015)

Der Sattel ist an sich ganz neu, also letztes Jahr gekauft UND auch durch die Probesitz-Methode extra ausgesucht    dann muss ich da wohl durch...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. März 2015)

Also wenn ich das richtig seh, dann hast du einige Möglichkeiten

1: den Sattel möglichst weit nach vorne zu setzen. Du hast an der Sattelstütze eine Einschrauben Klemmuni wenn ich das richtig sehe. Diese etwas lösen (großer Imbus) und den Sattel Nach vorne schieben.
2: Einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen. Evtl auch mit steilerem Winkel. Dabei musst du zwei Sachen beachten. Einmal die Klemmung am Gabelschaft. Das sieht bei dir nach 1 1/8 Zoll aus. Als zweites die Lenkerlemmung. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Aber auf Grund des Alters tendiere ich zu 25,4mm. Ausserdem gibt es noch 31,8mm (Oversizelenker). Das sind die beiden am weitesten verbreiteten Maße. Es gibt auch noch 26mm im RR-Bereich. 
Ich würde zu 80-100mm Länge und 10°-15° fürs erste raten. Mehr kann man dann immer noch.
Von solchen Gabelschaftverlängerungen halte ich nichts. An der Einspannung (am Gabelschaftende) greifen höhere Kräfte. Eine prima Sollbruchstelle. 
3: Etwas radikaler. Neuer Rahmen/neues Rad mit weniger/keiner Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## kero81 (7. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig seh, dann hast du einige Möglichkeiten
> 
> 1: den Sattel möglichst weit nach vorne zu setzen. Du hast an der Sattelstütze eine Einschrauben Klemmuni wenn ich das richtig sehe. Diese etwas lösen (großer Imbus) und den Sattel Nach vorne schieben.
> 2: Einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen. Evtl auch mit steilerem Winkel. Dabei musst du zwei Sachen beachten. Einmal die Klemmung am Gabelschaft. Das sieht bei dir nach 1 1/8 Zoll aus. Als zweites die Lenkerlemmung. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Aber auf Grund des Alters tendiere ich zu 25,4mm. Ausserdem gibt es noch 31,8mm (Oversizelenker). Das sind die beiden am weitesten verbreiteten Maße. Es gibt auch noch 26mm im RR-Bereich.
> ...



Eeeey, vergess nicht die Hardcore DH Lenker mit 35mm. 

Nichtraucher hat soweit alles zusammen gefasst, danach würde ich auch handeln.


----------



## kero81 (8. März 2015)

Wow Leute, heute war ja mal MEGA Geiles Wetter! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2015)

Wär nicht ausgerechnet nachmittags Heimspiel gewesen, wär ich heut auch gefahren 


Thema Lenkerklemmung: die hat bei mir wohl 25,4mm - hab ein Stück Papier um den Lenker gewickelt und markiert, wo es 1x rundherum war, und somit den Umfang gemessen, das sind c.a. 8,1cm. Durch 3,14 (Pi) sind es dann ca 2,5-2,6cm. 

Aber was, wenn es 26mm wären? Das scheint ja "exotisch" zu sein... was heißt "RR-Bereich" ? Machen die Zehntel-Millimeter so viel aus? Es ist ja eine "Klemmung", spielt das echt eine Rolle? Wenn der Lenker nen TICK dicker wäre, dann würde er doch nur etwas "strammer" sitzen bzw. man müsste die Schrauben vlt. 1-2 Umdrehungen weniger fest anziehen - oder ist das zu "gefährlich" ?

Und der hier zB https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/lenk---steuerbereich/vorbauten/xlc-pro-a-head-vorbau  da steht, dass man ihn mit 8 oder 35 Grad montieren kann und dass er 25,4 UND 31,8mm Klemmung hat . Kann das sein, dass ein Vorbau beides unterstützt? Vlt. mit ner Einlege-Scheibe oder so was?

Ansonsten wäre das bei boc der einzige mit 25,4mm https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/lenk---steuerbereich/vorbauten/xtasy-mtb-vorbau-cover-25-4-mm  und auch "nur" 5 Grad für die kürzeren Varianten. der mit 75mm und 5 Grad wäre hier in Köln auf Lager.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. März 2015)

75mm bei 5° kann schon reichen, aber beschränk dich doch nicht nur auf diesen Händler. 
Außerdem könntest du auch einen neuen Lenker verbauen. Das sollte man sowie so alle paar Jahre. Aufgrund von Materialermüdungen kann der Lenker auch brechen ohne dass du mal gestürzt bist.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 75mm bei 5° kann schon reichen, aber beschränk dich doch nicht nur auf diesen Händler.
> Außerdem könntest du auch einen neuen Lenker verbauen. Das sollte man sowie so alle paar Jahre. Aufgrund von Materialermüdungen kann der Lenker auch brechen ohne dass du mal gestürzt bist.



Okay - was müsste ich denn bei nem Lenker so einkalkulieren? Kann man den, wenn er zu breit wäre, auch selber per Flex kürzen? Doof ist in meinem Fall: hab erst letztes Jahr für 20€ neue Griffe "montiert", und die kriegt man idR nicht mehr unbeschadet ab...  

Wegen des Händlers: in meiner Reichweite gibt es leider nur kleinere Läden, die auf 0815-Bikes spezialisiert sind, is halt ne flache Großstadt hier, und so was wie nen Vorbau müssten die 100 Pro auch erst bestellen, da der typische Kunde eher der Student mit Hollandrad oder Rentner mit Trekkingbike ist - wann braucht man da schon Mal nen neuen Vorbau...?      Einzige Alternative wäre halt online ordern.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. März 2015)

15€-300€ 
Die meisten kannst du kürzen. Auf den meisten Lenkern ist die "Kürzbarkeit" aufgemalt. Am besten gleich eigenen passenden Lenker kaufen. 

Die sehen aus wie schraubbare Griffe. Das sollte doch kein Problem sein.

bike-components | Fahrradteile & FahrradzubehÃ¶r Online Shop, Mountainbike, Rennrad, Trekkingbike, Roadbike
Bike24 - Online Shop - Radfahren, Laufen, Schwimmen, Triathlon - Fahrradzubehör, Rennrad, Mountainbike, MTB, Fahrradbekleidung / Radbekleidung / Laufbekleidung
Das sind auf jedenfalls gute Onlinehändler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, aber wieso nicht gleich höher, weiter hinten UND "noch weiter hinten" durch nen kürzeren Vorbau? AFAIK sind meine 14cm ohnehin schon extrem lang für nen Vorbau.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich habe meiner Erinnerung nach 50 mm 

Aber ein kürzere Vorbau kann halt nicht so weit hochragen und die maximal verfügbaren Winkel sind begrenzt.

Ggf. solltest du einfach mal bei einem Händler vorbeischauen und ausprobieren/anhalten oder fragen, ob du testweise einen verstellbaren montieren kannst. Die würde ich zwar nicht dauerhaft fahren, aber man kann viel durchtesten.



> Kann ich das selber eigentlich gefahrlos selber umbauen, oder muss man mit Spezialwerkzeug ran oder einen ganz bestimmen Drehmoment zwingend festmachen, auf keinen Fall zu feste oder zu locker?



Wenn du keinen Carbon-Schaft hast, kommt "zu fest" erst sehr spät.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich noch vergessen hab: BautznerSenf hat mich auch per PN beraten, ihm fiel auf, dass mein Sattel auch extrem weit hinten ist - auch da kann ich also was an Position noch rausholen.



Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Den Lenker höher zu legen verschiebt den Schwerpunkt schon deutlich. Zugleich den Stattel nach vorn und das ganze fühlt sich auf nem kurzen 26er beim Bremsen gar nicht mehr so toll an...



> Hat jemand nebenbei gesagt nen Tipp für den Wiedereinstieg? Letztes Jahr bin ich fast gar nicht gefahren, weil ich nämlich einen Tag, nachdem ich grad mal 10km gefahren bin (nur meine Eltern besucht), beim erneuten Aufsitzen aufs Rad dermaßen Schmerzen am Hintern hatte, dass ich zu Hause geblieben bin... ^^  trotz Radhose. Und der Sattel passt an sich zu meinen Knochen.



Geht mir nach jeder mehrmonatigen Pause so. Eine Woche lang täglich fahren (kurze Strecken) und alles ist wieder okay.





Herbboy schrieb:


> Und der hier zB https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/lenk---steuerbereich/vorbauten/xlc-pro-a-head-vorbau  da steht, dass man ihn mit 8 oder 35 Grad montieren kann und dass er 25,4 UND 31,8mm Klemmung hat . Kann das sein, dass ein Vorbau beides unterstützt? Vlt. mit ner Einlege-Scheibe oder so was?



Weiter oben gibts ein Auswahlmenü, wo es derzeit nur 25,4 zu wählen gibt. Vermutlich wurden zwei Varianten unter einem Katalogeintrag verkauft. Verschiedene Klemmdurchmesser wären mir nicht geläufig. Beim Winkel wäre ich auch misstrauisch. Normalerweise gibt man den zwischen Vorbau und Schafft an und der ist bei einem massiven Stück Metall vorgegeben.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2015)

@Nichtraucher: es gibt ja Lenker schon ab 5€ - sind welche für 20€ gut genug? Ich fahr wie gesagt überhaupt nicht "hart", keine Downhills, immer vorausschauend (siehe auch unten), und an "Bergen" gibt es hier in Köln gibt es maximal mal Schuttberge aus dem WK2, die inzwischen in bewaldetem / bestadtparktem   Gebiet liegen und überwachsenen sind, wo du entweder gepflasterte Spazierwege oder kleine Tampelpfade hast, bei denen du ab und an mal auf 100-150m Strecke 30-50 Höhenmeter überwinden musst - runter fahre ich so was dann idR mit halb angezogener Bremse, wenn es "Erdboden" ist    und um Köln herum hast du zwar durchaus mal Streckenteile, wo du eine ganze Weile auch bergab/bergauf fahren kannst, aber da sind die Wege allesamt gut befestigt, also keine "Rumpelstrecken".

Wegen der Griffe: da sind so "Schellen" links und rechts von den Griffen - aber "kleben" die Griffe nicht trotzdem fest? 


@ruyven: den Lenker wollte ich nicht unbedingt viel höher stellen, und mit dem Sattel: den kann ich ja dann immer noch wieder zurückschieben    zudem denke ich mal, dass man nen Vorbau auch zur Not zurückgeben kann, wenn man damit so gar nicht zurechtkommt - der wird ja durchs Einbauen nicht beschädigt, und durch meine Fahrweise ist ein Sturz ebenfalls fast ausgeschlossen. Ich hab sicher auch einige 10Tsd Kilometer drauf in meinem Bikerleben und bin erst 3 Mal beim "Sportbiken" gestützt, 2x wegen unerwartetem Matsch in einer Kurve und 1x, weil auf einem mir seit zig Jahren bekannten "Trail" plötzlich nach einer Kurve ein Baumstamm lag und ich dann bewusst ne Slide-Vollbremsung gemacht hab, mit der man dann den Waldboden küsst. Naja, und 1x, als ich meine Clickpedale neu hatte, über eine Straße wollte, ein Auto anhielt, so dass ich dachte, ich könne fahren, und dann aber DOCH losfuhr, als ich grad anfahren wollte - da hatten die Pedale eine solch doofe Position, dass ich nicht mehr rauskam und umkippte...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. März 2015)

Prinzipiell sollten alle Lenker deine Anforderungen überstehen. Lies einfach die Beschreibung des Lenkers. 
Such dir einen der zu deinem neuen Vorbau passt. 
Die Griffe sind nicht geklebt. Außer du hast Kleber dazu geschmiert. Also einfach nur die Imbusschraube lösen und abziehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. März 2015)

Ich würde beim Lenker schon auf was vernünftiges setzen ...  hab in den letzten Jahren zu viele Lenker kaputt gefahren.  Und das schließt leider nicht nur Downhill-Stürze mit ein, sondern ganz besonders mein Alltags-Rad zum reinen Transport meiner Person durch den Straßenverkehr  

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass er 100€ kosten muss, aber ich würde kein 5€-Modell nehmen.


Die größte Frage ist: Welche Form und welche Breite magst du denn?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2015)

Ich hab mir nun heute zunächst mal den Vorbau hier XLC Comp A-Head ST-FR01 Alu Freeride, 60 günstig kaufen ? fahrrad.de und diesen Lenker https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/lenk---steuerbereich/lenker/ergotec-flat-bar-650b  geholt. Der Lenker ist etwas breiter als mein alter - aber zur Not kann man ja auch einfach die Griffe und Schalt/Bremshebel weiter innen positionieren, falls ich damit nicht zurecht kommen sollte. Es gab halt auch keine schmalen, aber trotzdem "guten" Lenker vor Ort, außer so stark gebogene "ergonomische" bzw. BMX-Style   . 

Und nach ein bisschen Proberadeln auf modernen MTBs im Laden hat es mich auch nicht gestört, dass die Lenker heutzutage wohl was breiter sind.

Ich überleg nach den Probefahrten, weil das Fahrgefühl echt angenehm war (48-54er-Rahmen, je nach dem wie stark das Oberrohr abfällt), ob ich mein Scott zu nem Straßenbike "umbaue" und mir vlt ein neues MTB für 600-800€ hole. Allein schon Scheibenbremsen reizen mich seit Jahren (damals unbezahlbar)...    oder aber das Scott mal aufmöbeln und ein neues Straßenrad für 500-600€ - denn derzeit hab ich kein "normales" Rad für den Alltag.


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

Hmm, also für 600-800 bekommst Du schon ansatzweise was brauchbares, allerdings kein Vergleich zur 1000€-Klasse.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Hmm, also für 600-800 bekommst Du schon ansatzweise was brauchbares, allerdings kein Vergleich zur 1000€-Klasse.



Es muss ja auch nicht "ambitioniertes Leistungsniveau" sein - aber es sollte so sein, dass man sich nicht alle 2 Jahre ärgert, dass man da nicht eine Klasse höher bei Schaltung/hebeln und Bremse gegriffen hat für 100-150€ mehr.  Also, dass nicht zb die Bremsen nach 200km quitschen und man die Schaltung nach 500km alle 2 Wochen nachstellen muss usw.


Ich mein: mein Scott hat damals glaub ich 700-800€ oder 1200-1300 MARK (weiß echt nicht mehr genau, wie alt es ist) gekostet mit XT-Schaltung+Hebeln, war ein Angebot - da müsste es doch an sich heutzutage zu einem ähnlichen Preis die gleiche Qualität geben, oder? Damals war es so, dass an sich die jeweils neuen "Deore"-Teile ca. so gut waren wie die XT-Teile 2 Jahr zuvor. Und ich denke doch, dass zB Federgabeln usw. auch etwas günstiger geworden sind bei gleicher "Leistung" wie vor 10 Jahren?


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

Sicher hat sich da einiges getan. Nur die gebotene Ausstattung bei gleichem Preis nimmt jedes Jahr etwas ab. Für 700€ ist das hier mWn das Maß der Dinge: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3601


----------



## Stryke7 (9. März 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Sicher hat sich da einiges getan. Nur die gebotene Ausstattung bei gleichem Preis nimmt jedes Jahr etwas ab. Für 700€ ist das hier mWn das Maß der Dinge: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3601



Das würde ich auch so sehen.

Das größte Problem ist, dass man meist erst ab ~1000€ Gesamtpreis eine brauchbare Gabel mit an Bord hat. 
Der Rest wird meist ab ca. 800€ brauchbar,  das Yellowstone ist vermutlich eins der günstigen mit ganz gutem Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2015)

Meinst Du wegen der Gabel jetzt die Federung? Die wäre mir nicht ganz so wichtig, ich fahre wie gesagt nicht mehr "hart", und die Wege hier haben nur selten mal was ruppiges an sich - zudem könnte man ja auch mal eine neue Gabel besorgen.    und meine jetzige ist doch bestimmt nicht besser als eine aktuelle durchschnittliche, oder? Ist ne Rock Shox Judy C, und halt 13-14 Jahre alt - dennhier hab ich mein Rad übrigens in einer Datenbank gefunden: Scott Comp 2001 bei bikedaten.de  das ist *aus dem Jahr 2001*, also schon mind. 13 Jahre alt das Schätzchen ^^   muss aber noch 2001 gewesen sein, als ich es kaufte, da ich sehr sicher bin, dass es noch DM-Preise waren, und der Euro kam ja 2002.

Gibt es eigentlich auch ne Regel wegen des abfallenden Oberrohrs für die Rahmengröße? Bei dem Canyon Yellowstone zB ist ja der Schaft, wo die Sattelstütze reinkommt, extrem tief, so dass die Rahmenhöhe automatsich kleiner ist. Das ist ja sogar unterhalb der Hinterradoberkante, bei anderen wiederum ein gutes Stück drüber - das sind doch dann schnell mal 10cm Unterschied nur wegen des Oberrohrwinkels, oder...? 

Wie gut sind eigentlich Bergamont-Bikes? Ghost? Haibike? Univega? Ich kenn die alle noch von 2001, als ich ein neues Rad suche, und von denen seh ich einige in den Läden hier bei mir. Aber den aktuellen Stand, wie gut die Firmen sind, kenne ich nicht. Dann gibt es auch noch die konfigurierbaren Müsing-Bikes in einem Laden hier in der Nähe, aber vermutlich zu teuer (die allerbilligste Version mit VBrakes 700€ ) 

Welche Bremsen wären denn okay? Ich sehe oft "Tektro"-Bremsen, die sind mir unbekannt, hatten damals noch keinen Namen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. März 2015)

Darf ich dir deine Umbaumaßnahmen mal aus dem Kopf schlagen? 
Du hast nächstes Jahr einen Youngtimer! den verändert man nicht mehr großartig. 

Das Yellowstone ist ein 29" Rad. Daher wirkt der Rahmen kleiner. Ausstattung ist in Ordnung. Wie bereits angesprochen ist die Federgabel in der Preisklasse nicht der Knaller.
Ich persönlich würde aber das Grand Canyon 5.9 nehmen. für 100€ gibt es bessere Schalthebel, Umwerfer, etwas bessere Federgabel und (für mich zukunftssicherer) einen Rahmen mit Tapered Steuerrohr. 
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3642

Zum Thema 29 allg: sie rollen angenehmer, da sie kleine Hindernisse einfacher überrollen als 26. Dafür sind sie nicht mehr so agil und verspielt in engen kurven.


----------



## skyscraper (10. März 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, sind Tektro Bremsen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Dann lieber Shimano, Formula, Avid etc. Heutzutage wirst Du wohl kaum mehr neue 26er finden, die was taugen. Nur noch 27,5" und 29". Wobei das bei großen Leuten aber auch Sinn macht. 

Bzgl der Rahmengröße: Canyon hat da einen Rechner, in dem Du deine Daten eingibst (am Besten mit jemandem anderen bestimmen) und dann die passende Rahmengröße ausgegeben bekommst. Bei "Rahmengröße" auf "Rahmengröße bestimmen". 

Sie haben übrigena auch ein 800€-Bike im Angebot: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3642 Es zeichnet sich wohl vorrangig durch eine bessere Gabel und einige bessere Parts aus. Zudem ist es laut deren Seite etwa 800 Gramm leichter, was eine ganze Menge ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. März 2015)

> Canyon hat da einen Rechner



https://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html


----------



## skyscraper (10. März 2015)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html



Ah, da ist er ja


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2015)

Jo, den Rechner UND das 800€-Modell hatte ich auch gefunden - ich meinte aber auch allgemein, weil ich natürlich mich jetzt erst mal in Ruhe umschauen möchte. Ich bin bei Versand ein wenig skeptisch, dass ich da unterbewusst das Rad behalte, obwohl es nicht optimal ist, weil es mir "peinlich" wäre, es zurückzusenden... 

Und 27,5 oder 29 Zoll wäre gar nicht mal verkehrt, da ich prozentual gesehen sowieso mehr schnell und "befestigt" unterwegs bin als dass ich enge langsame Passagen habe. 

Hier - n*ur auf die schnelle, ich versteife mich nicht auf diese Modelle *- mal ein paar Räder, die mir noch so aufgefallen sind und nicht die "billigen" Tektro-Bremsen haben

Fuji Nevada 1.1D, 850€ https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrraeder/mountainbike/mtb-650-hardtail/fuji-nevada-27-5-11-d 
Fuji Nevada 1.3D, 750€ https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrraeder/mountainbike/mtb-650-hardtail/fuji-nevada-27-5-13-d  Tektro-Hebel, aber Shimano-Bremse
Fuji Nevada 1.4D, 650€ https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrraeder/mountainbike/mtb-650-hardtail/fuji-nevada-27-5-14-d hier ebenso
Univega Vision 5, 700€  https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrraeder/mountainbike/mtb-650-hardtail/univega-vision-50  Alivio-Hebel und Umwerfer, aber XT-Schaltung. Wie gut ist eigentlich Alivio im Vergleich zu den LX/XT-Schaltungen von vor 10-12 Jahren? ^^ Früher war Alivio das "schlechteste"... ^^
Merida BigNine 500 SE, 850€  https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrraeder/mountainbike/twentyniner---29-zoll-bikes/merida-bignine-500-se


Nebenfrage für die geplante Straßenumrüstung meines Scotts: da gibt es keine Bohrungen für normale Schutzbleche. Hinten würde ich daher so was nehmen https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/rahmen---anbauteile/schutzbleche/sks-steckblech-x-tra-dry-hr  aber wie sieht das vorne aus? Für das hier https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/rahmen---anbauteile/schutzbleche/sks-steckblech-shockboard-vr  kommt von unten eine Halterung in das "Loch" des Steuerrohrs - aber ist das Schutzblech dann nicht was arg hoch über dem Reifen, damit es auch bei Alltagskleidung Schmutz&Regen abhält? Hat jemand dieses Schutzblech? Das sind bei mir dann ca 10cm. Gibt es vlt auch Schutzbleche, die man an dem "Bogen" der Federgabel befestigen kann? Also hier bei dem Loch im gelben Bogen https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1315/1173694610_cab1c6de7b.jpg  ? Der Abstand des Bogens zum Reifen ist ja immer gleich, auch wenn die Gabel voll einfedert.

Nen klassischen Dynamo für die Beleuchtung kann ich aber wohl vergessen, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch ne Regel wegen des abfallenden Oberrohrs für die Rahmengröße?



Feste Regeln lassen sich da nicht mehr machen, es gibt aber diverse Rechner und Empfehlungen. Entscheidend fürs  Fahren sind letzten Endes Stack (Höhe des Steuerrohr-Oberendes über dem Tretlager, also der Höhenunterschied Füße-Hände vor Lenker und Spacern) und Reach (horizontaler Abstand Tretlager Oberende Steuerrohr, also wie lang der Rahmen ist ohne die Ausladung des Sattelrohres nach hinten - denn letztere kannst du durch die Sattelposition korrigieren). Zum Anhalten dann noch die Überstandshöhe bei 1/3 bis 1/2 Oberrohrlänge. Leider geben das viele Hersteller nicht an, ggf. muss man selber rechnen - oder halt den Empfehlungen glauben.
Mir wurde da ein 51 cm Rahmen emfpohlen. Habe ich bestellt und letztlich zurückgeschickt, über meinen 61er bin ich immer noch froh 



> Welche Bremsen wären denn okay? Ich sehe oft "Tektro"-Bremsen, die sind mir unbekannt, hatten damals noch keinen Namen.



Sind wohl auch eher günstig, aber muss jeweils die Modelle gegenprüfen. Ich z.B. hab Avid BB-7 genommen, also die besten mechanischen (zwecks einfacher Wartung) Discs von einem durchaus angesehenen Hersteller, die auch diverse hydraulische in die Tasche stecken sollen. Mein Fazit: Im schwachen Bereich sehr fein dosierbar, aber fester zupacken als ein paar gute V-Brake-Belege tun sie nicht wirklich 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenfrage für die geplante Straßenumrüstung meines Scotts: da gibt es keine Bohrungen für normale Schutzbleche. Hinten würde ich daher so was nehmen https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/rahmen---anbauteile/schutzbleche/sks-steckblech-x-tra-dry-hr  aber wie sieht das vorne aus? Für das hier https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/rahmen---anbauteile/schutzbleche/sks-steckblech-shockboard-vr  kommt von unten eine Halterung in das "Loch" des Steuerrohrs - aber ist das Schutzblech dann nicht was arg hoch über dem Reifen, damit es auch bei Alltagskleidung Schmutz&Regen abhält? Hat jemand dieses Schutzblech? Das sind bei mir dann ca 10cm. Gibt es vlt auch Schutzbleche, die man an dem "Bogen" der Federgabel befestigen kann? Also hier bei dem Loch im gelben Bogen https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1315/1173694610_cab1c6de7b.jpg  ? Der Abstand des Bogens zum Reifen ist ja immer gleich, auch wenn die Gabel voll einfedert.
> 
> Nen klassischen Dynamo für die Beleuchtung kann ich aber wohl vergessen, oder?



Das Loch in deinem Bogen sieht verdammt eng aus und du brauchst zusätzlich noch Augen am unteren Ende der Gabel, wenn du die Streben von festen Schutzblechen befestigen möchtest. Falls das geboten ist oder deine Gabel so dick, robust und schwer (und du schmerzfrei), dass du mit Schellen arbeiten kannst, dann gäbs diese hier: 
Bike24 - SKS Bluemels Schutzblech-Set - schwarz glänzend

Ich persönlich habe letztes Jahr über einen Monat nach einem Rad mit passender, robuster Federgabel gesucht und letztlich einen Eigenbau mit Starrgabel gewählt, weil es nichts gab. In 26" könnten die Steckdinger aber vielleicht einen Versuch wert sein - ich habe bei 29" geguckt und da schützen die bei 10 cm Federweg bestenfalls von der Hüfte an aufwärts.

Dynamo: Klassische Dynamos würde ich ganz allgemein vergessen, wenn du Licht möchtest, und sei es nur, um gesehen zu werden. Entweder Nabendynamo oder Batterie.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wurde da ein 51 cm Rahmen emfpohlen. Habe ich bestellt und letztlich zurückgeschickt, über meinen 61er bin ich immer noch froh


 Generell ist es ja so, dass die größeren mehr Komfort bieten und die kleineren mehr Sportlichkeit. Naja, so oder so ist genau das eben auch ein Thema, weswegen ich ungern per Versand bestellen möchte....




> Sind wohl auch eher günstig, aber muss jeweils die Modelle gegenprüfen. Ich z.B. hab Avid BB-7 genommen, also die besten mechanischen (zwecks einfacher Wartung) Discs von einem durchaus angesehenen Hersteller, die auch diverse hydraulische in die Tasche stecken sollen. Mein Fazit: Im schwachen Bereich sehr fein dosierbar, aber fester zupacken als ein paar gute V-Brake-Belege tun sie nicht wirklich


 die müssen gar nicht "fester" bremsen, wobei es an sich so sein müsste, dass die fester zupacken können. Mir geht es da eher um Dosierung und auch darum, dass eine normale Bremse direkt schleift, wenn das Rad nicht mehr 100% gerade läuft - das ist bei ner Scheibenbremse dann ja noch nicht so schnell der Fall, weil sie ja ganz nah an der Achse sitzt.




> Das Loch in deinem Bogen sieht verdammt eng aus und du brauchst zusätzlich noch Augen am unteren Ende der Gabel, wenn du die Streben von festen Schutzblechen befestigen möchtest. Falls das geboten ist oder deine Gabel so dick, robust und schwer (und du schmerzfrei), dass du mit Schellen arbeiten kannst, dann gäbs diese hier:
> Bike24 - SKS Bluemels Schutzblech-Set - schwarz glänzend


 da muss ich mal mit dem Rad zum Laden und schauen, ob es ginge. Ich hab unten an der Gabel zwei löcher, wo Schrauben/Muttern reinkönnten. Die Frage wäre aber auch, ob das "normale" Schutzblech sich nicht mit der V-rake in die Quere käm. 





> klassische Dynamos würde ich ganz allgemein vergessen, wenn du Licht möchtest, und sei es nur, um gesehen zu werden. Entweder Nabendynamo oder Batterie.


 Naja, ein Nabendynamo, da muss das Rad ja dann neu bespeicht werden und pipapo, das wird nicht billig... ne Batterielampe hab ich, aber dann würde ich eine Suchen, die man wirklich fest anmontieren kann - hab keinen Bock, die Lampen immer abmachen zu müssen, nur um einem Diebstahl vorzubeugen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. März 2015)

abgesehen vom Merida sind die auch nicht das wahre. 
Die Shimano 355 und 395/6 sind... mir fällt nichts gutes ein ausser gute Briefbeschwerer. Keine Dosierbarkeit - vergleichbar mit einem Lichtschalter. An oder aus. Bissigkeit so gut wie Opa ohne seine Dritten.
Die 445 vom Merida sind nicht Top aber besser. 
Die Suntour (Federgabel) ist ähnlich. Aber hier ist das Problem mMn gravierender. Die Buchsen und Lager schlagen schnell aus. Ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Die Schaftrohre habe ich schon oft mit Flugrost gesehen.
Dann lieber die XC30 von RS.

zu den Schutzblechen die du gefunden hast. Ich habe beide genutzt. Sie halten den gröbsten Mist weg, aber nicht alles.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> abgesehen vom Merida sind die auch nicht das wahre.
> Die Shimano 355 und 395/6 sind... mir fällt nichts gutes ein ausser gute Briefbeschwerer. Keine Dosierbarkeit - vergleichbar mit einem Lichtschalter. An oder aus. Bissigkeit so gut wie Opa ohne seine Dritten.
> Die 445 vom Merida sind nicht Top aber besser.
> Die Suntour (Federgabel) ist ähnlich. Aber hier ist das Problem mMn gravierender. Die Buchsen und Lager schlagen schnell aus. Ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Die Schaftrohre habe ich schon oft mit Flugrost gesehen.
> Dann lieber die XC30 von RS.


 Und das eine Canyon Yellowstone ist da in allen Belangen dann besser?  Das Yellowstone hat ja schließlich auch die 395er von Shimano, also die "Briefbeschwerer", und das Canyon hattest DU ja vorher empfohlen, wenn man nicht direkt 900-1000€ ausgeben kann - oder ist das jetzt vlt eher eine Sichtweise für den Semi-Pro-Fahrer-Anspruch? ^^ 

Und welche bzw. ab welcher Shimano isses denn okay? Wie gesagt: ich fahr jetzt alles andere als extrem, ich muss nicht die Top-Dosierbarkeit haben, weil ich über 1m hohe Findlinge balancieren will oder 20cm breite Trails, wo es abseits des Weges dann 100m im 45 Grad Winkel bergab geht...   sind die "billigen" Shimanos denn auch so schwach, dass sie zu einer normalen 14 Jahre alten V-Brake sogar ein Rückschritt wären?




> zu den Schutzblechen die du gefunden hast. Ich habe beide genutzt. Sie halten den gröbsten Mist weg, aber nicht alles.


 also, mir geht es jetzt nur um normale Straßen und Parkwege, wenn es regnet und ich von A nach B fahre, kein "Sport" - reichen die dann?


Eine Umrüstung ist halt erforderlich, da ich nun Mal ein Straßenrad für den Alltag brauche. Und ich mach ja nun nix total anders als vorher, nur Schutzbleche dazu, Lampen (hab ich eh schon immer dabei, nur wollte ich nun etwas "bessere" und wenn es möglich gewesen wäre mit Dynamo ), Vorbau , Lenker und Sattelbereich, und letztere beide wechselt man ja eh immer mal.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. März 2015)

Ich habe das Grand Canyon habe ich vorgeschlagen, nicht das Yellowstone. 
Die von dir vorgestellten Bikes unterliegen alle (außer dem Merida) dem Canyon Yellowstone. Das Merida ist etwa gleich auf mit dem Grand Canyon. Auf den ersten Blick unterlegen aber die Bremsen. Wobei man das Modelljahr beachten muss. Das Merida ist aus 2014 also mit 2013 Teilen aufgebaut. Die 355/95 wurde zuvor 2011/2 aktualisiert und dann wieder 2014. Das Grand Canyon stammt aus 2015 mit '14er Teilen. Du hast selbst schon festgestellt wie das über die Jahre läuft bei Shimano. Die Teile werden "umgelabelt". Die 2014er SLX-Gruppe ist die XT-Gruppe der Vorgängergeneration nur im SLX Gewandt. Zieht sich durch bis nach unten. Das Grand Canyon hat also schon die "neue" 395 (ehemals 445).

übrigens: Du wolltest nicht die "billigen" Tektro Bremsen haben, aber die sind leistungsmäßig nicht schlechter als die 355 oder 395/6. 
Tektro war übrigens mal Vorreiter in Sachen Scheibenbremsen.

Licht: was möchtest du ausgeben? Festverbaut gibt es an sich nur als Dynamoversion.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Generell ist es ja so, dass die größeren mehr Komfort bieten und die kleineren mehr Sportlichkeit.



Sehe ich nicht so. Hohe Rahmen sind prinzipiell etwas stabiler, als flache Rahmen mit viel Vorbau und Sattelstütze. Lange Rahmen haben einen besseren Geradeauslauf, kurze sind wendiger. Bei den meisten Profisportdisziplinen und im Bikepark ist die Wendigkeit wichtig, aber für den Heimeinsatz gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine "sportlicheren" Rahmen. Nur passende zur gewünschten Sitzhaltung.



> die müssen gar nicht "fester" bremsen, wobei es an sich so sein müsste, dass die fester zupacken können. Mir geht es da eher um Dosierung und auch darum, dass eine normale Bremse direkt schleift, wenn das Rad nicht mehr 100% gerade läuft - das ist bei ner Scheibenbremse dann ja noch nicht so schnell der Fall, weil sie ja ganz nah an der Achse sitzt.



Der Abstand zwischen Scheibe und Klötzen ist, in Relation zum Achsabstand sogar deutlich kleiner. Ein schief sitzendes Rad kannst du dir nicht erlauben, im Gegenteil: Mit Scheibenbremsen merkst du erst, wie leicht man es ganz leicht ungleichmäßig einbaut 
Was stimmt: Man hat keine Probleme mehr mit verzogenen Felgen. Aber auch Bremsscheiben können beschädigt werden, wenn man bei Transport oder am Fahrradständer nicht aufpasst. Und es reicht eben schon ein halber Millimeter, da man mit den kurzen Betätigungswegen der Bremssättel quasi keine Luft lassen kann.



> da muss ich mal mit dem Rad zum Laden und schauen, ob es ginge. Ich hab unten an der Gabel zwei löcher, wo Schrauben/Muttern reinkönnten. Die Frage wäre aber auch, ob das "normale" Schutzblech sich nicht mit der V-rake in die Quere käm.



Ich bin die Blümels jahrelang an meinem 26x2.1" mit V-Brakes gefahren . Der Gummibalg lag zwar auf, aber dem Bremsverhalten tat das gar nichts. Solange du keinen Schlamm-tauglichen Abstand zum Reifen brauchst, passt das wunderbar.



> Naja, ein Nabendynamo, da muss das Rad ja dann neu bespeicht werden und pipapo, das wird nicht billig... ne Batterielampe hab ich, aber dann würde ich eine Suchen, die man wirklich fest anmontieren kann - hab keinen Bock, die Lampen immer abmachen zu müssen, nur um einem Diebstahl vorzubeugen.



Jup, bei Nabendynamo kann man meist gleich das ganze Rad neu kaufen und Batterien machen immer Streß. Es gibt afaik auch Lösungen mit festmontierten Lampen und Akkupack. Sind aber auch nicht gerade billig. Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, einfach das Scott fürs Gelände zu behalten und ein Alltagsrad neu zu kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Grand Canyon habe ich vorgeschlagen, nicht das Yellowstone.
> Die von dir vorgestellten Bikes unterliegen alle (außer dem Merida) dem Canyon Yellowstone. Das Merida ist etwa gleich auf mit dem Grand Canyon. Auf den ersten Blick unterlegen aber die Bremsen. Wobei man das Modelljahr beachten muss. Das Merida ist aus 2014 also mit 2013 Teilen aufgebaut. Die 355/95 wurde zuvor 2011/2 aktualisiert und dann wieder 2014. Das Grand Canyon stammt aus 2015 mit '14er Teilen. Du hast selbst schon festgestellt wie das über die Jahre läuft bei Shimano. Die Teile werden "umgelabelt". Die 2014er SLX-Gruppe ist die XT-Gruppe der Vorgängergeneration nur im SLX Gewandt. Zieht sich durch bis nach unten. Das Grand Canyon hat also schon die "neue" 395 (ehemals 445).


 woran erkennt man das denn? Aus welchem Jahr die stammt? Ich mein: die könnten ja selbst bei einem 2015er-Modell noch Restposten von 2014 verbaut haben VOR dem Update, und dann isses nicht mehr die neue, sondern die alte 395er... ^^




> übrigens: Du wolltest nicht die "billigen" Tektro Bremsen haben, aber die sind leistungsmäßig nicht schlechter als die 355 oder 395/6.
> Tektro war übrigens mal Vorreiter in Sachen Scheibenbremsen.


 nein, ich hatte GRFRAGT, wie gut/schlecht die sind, und mir wurde gesagt, dass u.a. Shimano besser sei - und da muss ich davon ausgehen, dass damit nicht ausschließlich die 2014/15er-Varianten gemeint sind und schon eine aus 2013 "abkackt"    Tektro hatte ich noch nie gehört, damals, wo ich das letzte Mal nach Rädern geschaut hab, war Magura DER Name. 



> Licht: was möchtest du ausgeben? Festverbaut gibt es an sich nur als Dynamoversion.


 so maximal um die 30-40€ - ich fahr mit dem Rad nachts nur in der Stadt, d.h. um selber "zu sehen" brauche ich an sich nicht mal ein Licht, nur um gesehen zu werden. Ich hatte lange Zeit auch ein Mini-Vorderlicht, das nur so groß wie ein 1-fach-LEDRücklicht ist, nur halt weiße LED statt rot. Nicht mal Streichholzschachtelgroß.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2015)

So, jetzt hab ich mal den neuen Vorbau eingebaut, neuen Lenker, Sattel gewechselt und tiefer gestellt und Schutzbleche besorgt. Da ist aber noch was Feintuning nötig, im Moment stoße ich fast mit den Knien an den Lenker...  


Noch ne Frage wegen der Bremsen: welche Shimanos wären denn okay, selbst wenn es 2014er-Räder wären? Ich hab im Moment ein Auge auf das Bulls Copperhead 3 Copperhead 3  geworfen, das würde dann doch auf 1000€ rauslaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

Die BR M615 vom Copperhead wären auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Mit 180er Scheiben sollten die ganz gut zubeißen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die BR M615 vom Copperhead wären auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Mit 180er Scheiben sollten die ganz gut zubeißen.



Viele andere Räder für um die 800€ haben halt zB 355 Shimano - wie sind die denn dann, bzw. wie viel schlechter sind die 355, wenn es die vom Vorjahr sind? 

Ich weiß halt echt nicht, ob es wirklich "nötig" ist, 200€ mehr zu zahlen nur für u.a. bessere Bremsen. Ich fahr recht defensiv, also zB dass ich mal in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Vollbremsung machen musste im "Gelände", daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern ^^  ich fahr, wenn ich den Pfad nicht gut überblicke, immer ein wenig gebremst, so dass zur Not immer ein festes, aber nicht hektisches Bremsen reicht, wenn ich doch mal ETWAS zu schnell z.B. einen sehr engen U-Turn angegangen bin, oder wenn ich nen Hügel runterrolle und dann vorne am Weg plötzlich Spaziergänger auftauchen.  Ne Vollbremsung hab ich an sich  nur auf normalen Wegen und Straßen mal machen müssen, wenn einer mir vors Rad läuft oder ein Autofahrer nicht aufpasst... und schneller als 25-30 km/h fahr ich an sich eh nur, wenn es mit guter Sicht nach vorne und eben geradeaus geht.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

Die 355 ist dagegen schon ein recht deutlicher Abstieg.  Mein erstes Rad hatte mal eine Shimano aus dem Bereich, und so richtig glücklich war ich damit nie. Sie ist auch irgendwann ersetzt worden.

Die besseren Bremsen ab der Mittelklasse sind schon deutlich angenehmer.  
200€ Aufpreis ist aber eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt, dafür kannst du sie auch nachrüsten. 

Die reine Leistung wird am Ende natürlich auch noch mal von der verwendeten Scheibengröße beeinflusst. 


Vielleicht solltest du mal schauen, ob du die Bremsen irgendwo testen kannst.  In Fahrradläden ist aber das Problem, dass die noch nicht eingefahren sind ...


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2015)

Das Rad ist ja nicht NUR wegen der Bremsen 200 Euro teurer als einige andere, die ich im Blick hatte    u.a. ist es auch ziemlich leicht, knappe 11kg.  Die für 800€ wiegen oft 1-2kg mehr. Mit dem ausführlichen Testen wird es aber in der Tat was schwer. 

Hier z.B. wäre eines, das sogar auch 1000€ kostet und "nur" ne 355 hat, aber vorne 180mm: http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2015/bike-detail/kato-7/   was für einen Sinn macht es, vorne ne größere Scheibe als hinten zu haben? Geht es da ums dosieren für Trial-artige Passagen?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

Ja klar.  Wie alle Fahrzeuge setzen auch Fahrräder am Vorderrad viel mehr Bremsleistung um als hinten.  Deshalb verbaut man häufig vorne eine größere Scheibe als hinten. 

Eine 355er mit 180/160 Scheiben wird auch zum Stehen kommen,  aber ich würde die 615 bevorzugen. (Und vermutlich trotzdem noch die 180/180 auf 200/180 umbauen )


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche ein Rad für meinen Frau. Sie möchte eines mit Korb haben. 
Viele Gänge braucht Sie nicht. Sie ist ca. 175 cm groß.
Das Rad will braucht Sie um ab und zu einziehen zu gehen und vlt. 1x die Woche mit mir auf der Donau Inselczu fahren. Also keine hohen Ansprüche. 

Was könnt ihr mir brauchbares für ca. 200-300 Euro empfehlen? 

Ich selbst war früher Mountainbiker, seit letztem Jahr bin ich auf ein KTM Life Race umgestiegen und bin sehr zufrieden.. 


Vielen Dank!


----------



## XPrototypeX (20. März 2015)

Yo, 

ich hab für ein echt guten Preis das Cube elite race 2014 bekommen. Das Problem die Formula 1 Bremsen sind schon ziemlich abgenutzt (die scheiben wurden schon ausgewechselt) welche Bremsen könnt ihr mir den empfehlen. 

Formula sollen doch sehr wartungsanfällig sein.

Preislich sollten ca 60-100 € Pro bremse in Frage kommen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. März 2015)

Zum Bulls fällt mir nur eins ein: 
Da spielt auch persönliches empfinden rein aber auch vier gebrochene Bullsrahmen. einer unterm eigenen 4rsch.
Auch finde ich, dass 27,5Zoll noch nicht am Markt angekommen ist. da ist 29" besser aufgestellt. 
Die Gewichtsangabe ist immer "geschummelt". Da ist Bulls in einer Liga mit Cannondale. Keine Pedale, kleinste Rahmengröße, keine Luft in den Reifen und kein Gramm Fett in Lagern und so weiter. Außerdem sind Rocket Ron's aufgezogen. Wurstpellen mit Pickeln. Die reduzieren auch noch mal das Gewicht. Für Gewichtsfetischisten eine feine Sache. Ottonormalverbraucher hat aber nicht lang was von. Pannenschutz ist nicht vorhanden und langlebig ist er auch nicht. Außerdem wird Gewicht im LRS gespart über die leichten Eigenbaufelgen. die sind schmal, d.h. der Reifen ist sehr bauchig. das führt zu einem schwammigen Gefühl bei der Fahrt durch Kurven und das zu Unsicherheit.
Wenn du mal auf die Testberichte unten Klickst, findest du bei dem von "bike" auch ein gemessenes Gesicht von 11,35kg ohne Pedale für die zweit kleinste Rahmengröße. Soviel also zur Angabe auf dem Internetauftritt. 
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Felgen sind Bullseigenmarken. Keine Ahnung ob das was taugt. Vertrauen tue ich dem aber soviel wie dem Rahmen. Siehe oben.
Bulls spart an den nicht sichtbaren Teilen sowie auch an den nicht beachteten Teilen. Wer achtet schon auf Lenker, Vorbau oder Sattelstütze. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für die Felgen oder den Steuersatz. Das gesparte Geld geht in die anderen Komponenten. dadurch wirken die Bulls Räder auf den ersten Blick auch top ausgestattet. 
Ansonsten ist das generelle Problem an diesen Fertigbikes, dass man nie sieht, was für ein Steuersatz verbaut ist. die kann man zum Teil nach 1kkm wechseln. Aber das ist ja eh mein Lieblingsthema 




XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Yo,
> 
> ich hab für ein echt guten Preis das Cube elite race 2014 bekommen. Das Problem die Formula 1 Bremsen sind schon ziemlich abgenutzt (die scheiben wurden schon ausgewechselt) welche Bremsen könnt ihr mir den empfehlen.
> 
> ...




Formula R1 oder T1? Wenn es die originale ist, wohl die R1. wenn die "abgenutzt" ist, was meinst du damit? die Beläge? die kann man selber tauschen. kostet der Satz rund 10€ und ist in 5min an beiden Bremsen gemacht. Auch die Scheiben kannst du selbst tauschen. Gleiche Größe und Adaption noch mal kaufen und verbauen. dauert vllt 10 min. Check das erst mal bevor du in eine komplett neue Anlage investierst.
Ich selbst fahre die R1 seit über 3000km und habe noch keine Wartung vornehmen müssen.


----------



## XPrototypeX (20. März 2015)

R1 nein die sind wirklich hinüber die schleifen schon an den Scheiben zumidestens die Hintere.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. März 2015)

wenn die nur an der Scheibe schleifen, dann musst du die auch nur neu einstellen. Die beiden Imbusschrauben lockern, Kolben ausrichten, Schrauben festziehen. Gibt diverse Anleitungen auf Youtube.


----------



## XPrototypeX (20. März 2015)

Ne die sind innen drinn verzogen. War auch schon bei ner sehr guten Werkstatt. Die konnten das nur etwas verbessern aber ganz beheben war nicht drinn.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Ne die sind innen drinn verzogen. War auch schon bei ner sehr guten Werkstatt. Die konnten das nur etwas verbessern aber ganz beheben war nicht drinn.



Wie soll sich eine Bremse bitte verziehen können? 

Ich kann mir höchstens vorstellen, dass die Kolben hängen.  Würde ich bei einer R1 eigentlich nicht so schnell erwarten,  aber es gibt immer Ausnahmen ...


----------



## XPrototypeX (21. März 2015)

Ja irgendwie so etwas. Das Rad hat vorher einem Rennfahrer gehört der hat alles ausgetauscht außer die Bremsen. Ich bin kein Mechaniker sonder fahre viel und gerne Bike.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche ein Rad für meinen Frau. Sie möchte eines mit Korb haben.
> Viele Gänge braucht Sie nicht. Sie ist ca. 175 cm groß.
> ...



Kann mir wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass es für 200-300€ kein brauchbares Neurad gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2015)

Ich würde mich bei den genannten Anforderungen eher in den Kleinanzeigen von eBay/Facebook/lokales Käseblatt umsehen. Mit 175 und bei "passendem" Gewicht sind auch Bremsen und Rahmen kein so großes Thema wie bei 1,90 "Kampfmountainbikern".
Einen Korb montiert jeder Fahrradhändler für unter 30 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Zum Bulls fällt mir nur eins ein:
> Da spielt auch persönliches empfinden rein aber auch vier gebrochene Bullsrahmen. einer unterm eigenen 4rsch.
> Auch finde ich, dass 27,5Zoll noch nicht am Markt angekommen ist. da ist 29" besser aufgestellt.
> Die Gewichtsangabe ist immer "geschummelt". Da ist Bulls in einer Liga mit Cannondale. Keine Pedale, kleinste Rahmengröße, keine Luft in den Reifen und kein Gramm Fett in Lagern und so weiter. Außerdem sind Rocket Ron's aufgezogen. Wurstpellen mit Pickeln. Die reduzieren auch noch mal das Gewicht. Für Gewichtsfetischisten eine feine Sache. Ottonormalverbraucher hat aber nicht lang was von. Pannenschutz ist nicht vorhanden und langlebig ist er auch nicht. Außerdem wird Gewicht im LRS gespart über die leichten Eigenbaufelgen. die sind schmal, d.h. der Reifen ist sehr bauchig. das führt zu einem schwammigen Gefühl bei der Fahrt durch Kurven und das zu Unsicherheit.
> Wenn du mal auf die Testberichte unten Klickst, findest du bei dem von "bike" auch ein gemessenes Gesicht von 11,35kg ohne Pedale für die zweit kleinste Rahmengröße. Soviel also zur Angabe auf dem Internetauftritt.


 Das ist doch aber bei jeder Firma so, oder nicht? Somit bleibt der Gewichts-UNTERSCHIED ja gleich, und um den geht es mir -  nicht aber darum, dass ich denke "wow, dann hab ich beim Anheben nur 11kg zu tragen"  




> Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Felgen sind Bullseigenmarken. Keine Ahnung ob das was taugt. Vertrauen tue ich dem aber soviel wie dem Rahmen. Siehe oben.
> Bulls spart an den nicht sichtbaren Teilen sowie auch an den nicht beachteten Teilen. Wer achtet schon auf Lenker, Vorbau oder Sattelstütze. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für die Felgen oder den Steuersatz. Das gesparte Geld geht in die anderen Komponenten. dadurch wirken die Bulls Räder auf den ersten Blick auch top ausgestattet.


 was wäre dann aber die Alternative? Es gibt halt unter 1000€ so gut wie keine Räder, die NICHT maximal eine 355er-Shimano oder so haben...  und Rahmenbrüche höre sich nicht gut an, ich will nämlich auch wieder fahren WEIL ich abspecken muss (derzeit etwas über 90kg bei 1,80m).... bei welchen Aktionen ist Dir das denn passiert? Also, was ich NICHT mache sind z.B. meterweite oder -hohe Jumps  

Da bleibt doch an sich eh nicht viel über. Canyon zB: ich möchte halt lieber im Laden kaufen, und ob ich nur zum Probefahren mal nach Koblenz fahre, hmm...

Ich hab noch zwei weitere gefunden auch als Tipp von einem Kumpel: das Cube Attention Attention SL 29 green´n´black bei Radhaus K  als Bremse ne Shimano M395 für 800€, allerdings wohl nur noch als 17 Zoll Rahmen da. Oder das Cube Acid Acid 29 bei Radhaus K  Shimano M506 

Oder ein Scott Scale 770 CYCLE WERX oHG - Scale 700 800€ mit Shimano 395ern, Modelljahr 2014. Oder ein Canondale Trail SL 29 3 (2014) mit Shimano 446 von 1000e auf 800€ reduziert CYCLE WERX oHG - Trail SL (etwas runterscrollen, das rote Modell)  oder hier zwei Modelle von 2015 CYCLE WERX oHG - Trail 29er  ebenfalls ein Stück runterscollen: das Trail 3 (grün) 2015 für 850€ mit "Hayes Dyno"-Bremsen - kennst Du sie? Oder darunter das Trail 4 (rot) für 1000€ mit M445ern. Beide gibt es auch mit 27,5er-Reifen


----------



## kero81 (21. März 2015)

War heute mit nem anderen Propain Fahrer auf Tour! Waren ein paar Coole Stunden und Trails. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dtitG4k1awU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber bei jeder Firma so, oder nicht? Somit bleibt der Gewichts-UNTERSCHIED ja gleich, und um den geht es mir -  nicht aber darum, dass ich denke "wow, dann hab ich beim Anheben nur 11kg zu tragen"



Nein. Einige tricksen weit mehr als andere. 



> was wäre dann aber die Alternative? Es gibt halt unter 1000€ so gut wie keine Räder, die NICHT maximal eine 355er-Shimano oder so haben...  und Rahmenbrüche höre sich nicht gut an, ich will nämlich auch wieder fahren WEIL ich abspecken muss (derzeit etwas über 90kg bei 1,80m).... bei welchen Aktionen ist Dir das denn passiert? Also, was ich NICHT mache sind z.B. meterweite oder -hohe Jumps



Das war ein AM Fully dass ich in der ersten artgerechten Ausfahrt vom Brocken runtergescheucht hab. Danach fiel mir ein Knacken auf. Risse in den Schweißnähten am Steuerrohr...
Es wurde also artgerecht gefahren. ich kenne auch ein Crossrad das nach dem täglichen arbeitsweg durch ein Wald (Waldautobahn) Probleme im hinteren Rahmendreieck zeigte (verzogen und damit aus der Spur)
Die anderen Beiden waren HT MTBs. eins wurde etwas härter gefahren, aber dennoch sollte ein Rahmen mal eine Bikeparkfahrt aushalten.




> Da bleibt doch an sich eh nicht viel über. Canyon zB: ich möchte halt lieber im Laden kaufen, und ob ich nur zum Probefahren mal nach Koblenz fahre, hmm...
> 
> Ich hab noch zwei weitere gefunden auch als Tipp von einem Kumpel: das Cube Attention Attention SL 29 green´n´black bei Radhaus K  als Bremse ne Shimano M395 für 800€, allerdings wohl nur noch als 17 Zoll Rahmen da. Oder das Cube Acid Acid 29 bei Radhaus K  Shimano M506
> 
> Oder ein Scott Scale 770 CYCLE WERX oHG - Scale 700 800€ mit Shimano 395ern, Modelljahr 2014. Oder ein Canondale Trail SL 29 3 (2014) mit Shimano 446 von 1000e auf 800€ reduziert CYCLE WERX oHG - Trail SL (etwas runterscrollen, das rote Modell)  oder hier zwei Modelle von 2015 CYCLE WERX oHG - Trail 29er  ebenfalls ein Stück runterscollen: das Trail 3 (grün) 2015 für 850€ mit "Hayes Dyno"-Bremsen - kennst Du sie? Oder darunter das Trail 4 (rot) für 1000€ mit M445ern. Beide gibt es auch mit 27,5er-Reifen



Wenn du nicht grad Cannondale-Fetischist bist, lass es. du zahlst den Namen und die eigene Technik (Headshok) mit. Wer Lefty und Fatty mag, ist da genau richtig. Die Rahmen sind mMn unter den besten, aber das kostet auch.
Das Scott ist so eine Sache. es sind zT Syncros Parts verbaut, dann aber auch eine Suntour XCR... Sowas wie der Celeron der Federgabeln. 
Das Acid war schon immer recht gut in Preis/Leistung. Die unbekannte Manitou M30 stellt sich als Marvel raus. Vergleichbar mit einer RS Recon. Das Acid wäre meine Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das war ein AM Fully dass ich in der ersten artgerechten Ausfahrt vom Brocken runtergescheucht hab. Danach fiel mir ein Knacken auf. Risse in den Schweißnähten am Steuerrohr...
> Es wurde also artgerecht gefahren. ich kenne auch ein Crossrad das nach dem täglichen arbeitsweg durch ein Wald (Waldautobahn) Probleme im hinteren Rahmendreieck zeigte (verzogen und damit aus der Spur)
> Die anderen Beiden waren HT MTBs. eins wurde etwas härter gefahren, aber dennoch sollte ein Rahmen mal eine Bikeparkfahrt aushalten.


 okay, aber speziell beim Copperhead gibt es auch Probleme? Oder nicht? und was für ein Modell ist das AM Fully? AM ist doch jetzt nur die Bike-Art, oder?



> Wenn du nicht grad Cannondale-Fetischist bist, lass es. du zahlst den Namen und die eigene Technik (Headshok) mit. Wer Lefty und Fatty mag, ist da genau richtig. Die Rahmen sind mMn unter den besten, aber das kostet auch.
> Das Scott ist so eine Sache. es sind zT Syncros Parts verbaut, dann aber auch eine Suntour XCR... Sowas wie der Celeron der Federgabeln.
> Das Acid war schon immer recht gut in Preis/Leistung. Die unbekannte Manitou M30 stellt sich als Marvel raus. Vergleichbar mit einer RS Recon. Das Acid wäre meine Wahl.


 okay, dann schau ich mir das auf jeden Fall auch mal an. 

und falls ich vlt doch mal die Mühe machen sollte, nach Koblenz zu fahren: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3640  (1000€ ) oder https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3642  (800€ ) wobei letzteres auch "nur" die Bremsen wie das 100€ günstigere Yellowstone hat https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3601


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

Das große AL  hat vor allem eine ganz brauchbare Gabel ...   das wäre für mich ausschlaggebend, wenn 1000€ ins Budget passt.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2015)

Jetzt bin ich wieder verunsichert wegen rel. vielen negativen Meinungen zur Lieferzeit bei Canyon... 


Neben dem Cube Acid  Cube Acid 29 blueÂ´nÂ´flashred 2015   gäb es noch für 100€ mehr das Cube LTD Pro Cube LTD Pro 29 spicy yellowÂ´nÂ´blue 2015    Hauptunterschied neben vermutlich dem Rahmen: Federgabel Rock Shox Reba RL 29 vs. Manitou N30 Air sowie SLX Kurbelsatz vs. Deore. Beide haben ne XT-Schaltung und M506er-Bremsen. Das LTD fänd ich farblich besser.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

Die sehen beide ganz gut aus.  Die Kurbel macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Unterschied. 

Hm, ich weiß nicht genau wie es bei Canyon mit der Lieferzeit aussieht. Vielleicht wissen sie das ja selber?  Wenn du ein konkretes Modell im Auge hast kannst du ihnen ja mal eine Mail schreiben und fragen wie lange das ungefähr braucht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die sehen beide ganz gut aus.  Die Kurbel macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Hm, ich weiß nicht genau wie es bei Canyon mit der Lieferzeit aussieht. Vielleicht wissen sie das ja selber?  Wenn du ein konkretes Modell im Auge hast kannst du ihnen ja mal eine Mail schreiben und fragen wie lange das ungefähr braucht.



Online stehen bestimmte Zeiten mit dabei, wenn man bei den einzelnen Rahmengrößen schaut, aber im Netz findet man viele, bei denen dann die angegeben Zeiten nicht eingehalten wurden, und zwar deutlich. Wobei ich da nicht weiß, ob das vlt nur die Fälle sind bei Modellen, die sowieso mind. 3-4 Wochen Lieferdauer haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

Hm, wie dringend brauchst du das neue Rad denn?  

Wenn ich ein paar Wochen länger warten müsste, dann aber für die nächsten 5+ Jahre ein besseres Rad hätte, wärs mir das wert.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2015)

Naja, mein altes ist nun halt schon umgebaut und nicht mehr so ganz "sporttauglich"   ich wollte an sich in den nächsten 4-5 Wochen auch kaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

Naja, in 4-5 Wochen sollte man ein Fahrrad eigentlich liefern können, solange es kein individuell handgefertigter Carbon-Rahmen sein soll.  

Kannst sie ja einfach mal fragen, ob sie das schaffen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, aber speziell beim Copperhead gibt es auch Probleme? Oder nicht? und was für ein Modell ist das AM Fully? AM ist doch jetzt nur die Bike-Art, oder?
> 
> okay, dann schau ich mir das auf jeden Fall auch mal an.
> 
> und falls ich vlt doch mal die Mühe machen sollte, nach Koblenz zu fahren: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3640  (1000€ ) oder https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3642  (800€ ) wobei letzteres auch "nur" die Bremsen wie das 100€ günstigere Yellowstone hat https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3601



AM steht für All Mountain. Fully für Vollgefedert. Welches model es genau war, weiß ich nicht mehr. 
Ich bin nie ein Copperhead gefahren. aber die Tatsache, wie schnell die Rahmen flöten gehen beunruhig mich immens! daher kann ich nur von abraten.

Beim Canyon und beim Cube für ich beide Male zum besser ausgestattetem Rad greifen. 
Der vergleich von Al6.9 und LTD Pro ist da schon schwieriger. Das AL hat den besseren LRS, Sattel (Geschmacksache) und Griffe, das LTD die "bessere" Kurbel (technisch keine unterschiede, aber leicht im Gewicht) und (wahrscheinlich, wenn Bremsgriff und Kolben die gleiche Modellnummer haben) die bessere Bremse. Hier würde ich mich für das entscheiden was mit besser gefällt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

Also, optisch gefällt mir das LTD besser, und zudem müsste ich zum Probefahren nicht extra von Köln nach Koblenz  

Vorerst noch ein letzter anderer Shop, der noch rel. nah bei Köln ist mit ein paar Vorjahresmodellen runtergesetzt:  Bergamont Revox 6.4 mit RockShox XC-30 und Shimano 447-Bremse für 900€ Bergamont Revox 6.4 - Mountainbikes - FahrrÃ¤der - Fahrrad-XXL  oder das Revox 7-4 mit ner Shimano M615 und RockShox 30 Gold für 980€ (allerdings nur noch Rahmen XL) Bergamont Revox 7.4 - Mountainbikes - FahrrÃ¤der - Fahrrad-XXL  oder ein Trek um 40% reduziert mit ner RockShox Reba RL und Shimano M596, aber vlt was zu klein (nur 18,5 Zoll verfügbar)  Trek Elite 8.7 - Mountainbikes - FahrrÃ¤der - Fahrrad-XXL 

PS: wg. der Bikekenntnisse müsstest du an sich Kettenraucher91 heißen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2015)

nene ich bleib Nichtraucher 

Wenn das Rebvox 7.4 zugoss ist würd ich es gleich ausser acht lassen. Im vgl gegen das LTD Pro hat es die schlechtere Bremse aber eine etwas bessere Bremse
das 6.4 ist schlechter ausgestattet, aber nicht so gut dass 130€ weniger es Ausgleichen würden. Ich finde den Rahmen allerdings schöner, wenn auch ohne innenverlegte Züge
Das Trek ist ein 26" Rad!Es ist für den Preis gut ausgestattet. Bontrager Komponenten bin ich schon gefahren. Felgen haben einiges ausgehalten. 

Die entscheidende frage: 26" oder 29" je nach dem das Trek oder das LTD Pro


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

Okay, ich muss nun mal schauen, ob das Cube LTD Pro und das Cube Acid die gleiche Geometrie haben, denn das LTD gibt es in der Nähe nicht auf Lager. Wenn die Geometrie gleich oder sehr ähnlich sein sollte und ich also dann das Acid probefahre und es gut ist, könnte ich LTD Pro bestellen lassen in der Größe, die beim Acid gut war.

Und das Trek schau ich dann auch mal an. Die Leute sind "Jahrzehnte lang" 26 Zoll gefahren, d.h. komplett verkehrt wäre das ja nicht.. 


*edit* ARRGGH!!! Bei dem laden Fahrrad-xxl (2 Rad Feld, St.Augustin Nahe Bonn) gibt es jetzt beide Cubes nicht auf Lager...   mal schauen, ob ich zu nem anderen Laden gehen muss (gibt einen in der Kölner City, wo ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass man da probefahren kann ^^ )

*edit* bei 19 Zoll (Größe M) ist beim LTD ist die Kettenstrebe 1,2 cm kürzer, das Oberrohr 7mm länger und der Radstand 4mm geringer - der Rest ist an sich gleich bzw. irrelevant (minimaler Unterschied bei Sattel-zu-Lenker, was man ja allein an der Sattelposition ausgleichen kann), die beiden wichtigen Rahmen-Winkel sind identisch zum Acid. Das sind doch Werte, bei denen man sagen kann, dass die Geometrie sich extrem ähnlich ist - oder kann es bei so kleinen Unterschieden schon sein, dass das eine beim probefahren super passt und das andere so GAR nicht? Siehe Bild


----------



## kero81 (23. März 2015)

Gestern mal das Müllerthal besucht, richtig Geile Trails hats da! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yx8eNyV_Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

Das wäre für mich schon nen Tick zu "krass"   zumindest die Teile, wo man direkt an nem fetten Felsen oder im 20m weiter unten verlaufenden Bach landen würde, wenn man eine Wurzel auf dem 30cm breiten Weg falsch erwicht


----------



## Stryke7 (23. März 2015)

Schöne Strecke! 

Du hast dort nicht auf einem Hardtail angefangen, oder?   Immer direkt Fully gefahren?


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Gestern mal das Müllerthal besucht, richtig Geile Trails hats da!


Sehr schöne Strecke!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, ich muss nun mal schauen, ob das Cube LTD Pro und das Cube Acid die gleiche Geometrie haben, denn das LTD gibt es in der Nähe nicht auf Lager. Wenn die Geometrie gleich oder sehr ähnlich sein sollte und ich also dann das Acid probefahre und es gut ist, könnte ich LTD Pro bestellen lassen in der Größe, die beim Acid gut war.
> 
> Und das Trek schau ich dann auch mal an. Die Leute sind "Jahrzehnte lang" 26 Zoll gefahren, d.h. komplett verkehrt wäre das ja nicht..
> 
> ...



Kürzere Kettenstrebe und Radstand machen das Rad agiler im Gelände. Längeres Oberrohr bewirkt eine sportlichere Haltung. Ob man diese Unterschiede als Leihe merkt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kero81 (24. März 2015)

Ich hab bis Dezember ein Hartail gefahren, seit Dezember dann das Fully. Warum?!


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kürzere Kettenstrebe und Radstand machen das Rad agiler im Gelände. Längeres Oberrohr bewirkt eine sportlichere Haltung. Ob man diese Unterschiede als Leihe merkt, weiß ich nicht.


Ich weiß, dass "Pros" auch merken, wenn ihr Sattel um 3mm zu tief ist oder so, aber kannst du es einschätzen: würdest du es denn bei solchen kleinen Unterschieden merken, also im Sinne von "passt gut" vs. "neeeee, geht GAR nicht!", wenn du zwei Dir noch völlig unbekannte Räder miteinander vergleichst...  ? Also, das sind ja in meinen Augen minimale Unterschiede. Nen Zentimeter weiter "vorne" oder "hinten" sitzen, so einen Unterschied hat man ja selbst am gleichen Rad bei der Fahrt immer wieder mal, wenn man ein wenig auf dem Sattel rutscht oder den Lenker ein wenig anders anpackt, bzw. man hat das schon wieder ausgeglichen, wenn man einfach den Sattel ein wenig verstellt ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2015)

Das kommt alles darauf an, was man macht.  Aber Veränderungen in der Rahmengeometrie merkt man eigentlich schon, sobald es mal nicht nur noch auf Asphalt geradeaus geht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

Naja, mir geht es jetzt nur ums "Wohlfühlen", nicht um Details wie "mit dem Rad X komme ICH etwas besser um die Kurve als mit Rad Y, bei meinem Kumpel isses genau andersrum... " - selbst wenn ich beide probefahren könnte, wäre hier in Köln sowieso keine Strecke möglich, um es GENAU zu testen - aber die Frage wäre, ob das Acid so "ähnlich" zum LTD ist, dass ich sagen kann: ich fühle mich wohl bei 5-10 Min auf dem Innenhof des Ladens oder vlt. auch nem Radweg in der City rumgurken, also wird das LTD auch passen - oder ob man das eben nicht sagen kann, obwohl es nur minimale Unterschiede sind...

*edit* also, es geht halt darum: wenn ich nur das Cube Acid in Rahmengröße zB M und L probefahren kann und mir L ganz klar mehr zusagt, müsste dann nicht klar sein, dass auch beim Cube LTD die Größe L die passende ist, da es ja nur bei Oberrohr, Kettenstrebe und Radstand um die 1cm Unterschiede aufweist?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2015)

Eigentlich sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Beiden sehr gering. 
Ich finde online spontan nur einen Foreneintrag, bei dem jemand beide getestet hat,  er fühlte sich wohl auf dem LTD etwas wohler. 

Ansonsten  bekommst du für 100€ mehr eine etwas bessere Gabel,  und quasi vernachlässigbare Unterschiede bei der Ausstattung. 

Der LTD Rahmen wir wohl ein kleines bisschen sportlicher sein, ob du den Unterschied merken wirst kann ich aber nicht sagen. 

In der Kölner Innenstadt gibts einen Händler, da könntest du die beiden vielleicht vergleichen. Eventuell stellt sich dann eine persönliche Präferenz ein, viel auch was ganz subjektives wie die Farbgebung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

Vor allem die Farbe wäre halt an sich sogar das Hauptargument   das blau-orange beim Acid gefällt mir nicht, da würde ich wenn dann eher die dunkelgrau-schwartze Version nehmen. Beim LTD pro fänd ich das knallige Gelb aber vermutlich gut. Genaueres weiß man ja erst in Natura

Du meinst den Laden hier? Acid 29 bei Radhaus K  genau da haben die halt das LTD Pro nicht, auch kein anderes (es gibt auch teurere LTDs, bei denen die Rahmenmaße identisch sind). Aber das Acid in 19 und 21 Zoll. 

Hier MTB mit Hardtail Rahmen | GroÃŸe Auswahl bei - Fahrrad-XXL  bei Bonn haben die vor Ort GAR KEINE Cubes, und auf der gesamten Website mit 15 Filialen + mutmaßlich auch Online-Lager gibt es das LTD Pro nicht, das Acid nur als 2014er-Version. Beide ausverkauft? ^^ 

In Kerpen (c.a 25km von mir aus) Radsport-Center Lützeler - 50171 Kerpen | Fahrrad | Fahrräder | Bikes | Fahrradangebote | Cycle | Fahrradhändler | Fahrradkauf | Angebote | MTB | Rennrad | E-Bike  sind beide GELISTET; aber keine Ahnung, ob die auch auf Lager sind. Ebenso bei einem Laden in Leverkusen (auch ca 25km)

In Brühl ist ein Laden, der hat nur Vorjahres-Cubes


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. März 2015)

Hey,
ich habe nächsten Monat endlich wieder Geld für ein richtiges MTB. Beim Budget habe ich an so ca. *700 - 900 €* gedacht, wobei auch *1000 €* noch möglich wären. Das Grand Canyon AL 6.9 sieht ja schon ganz gut aus. Noch mehr Geld hätte ich dann aber eher nicht zur Verfügung, ein Cube LTD Race wäre relativ schwer zu finanzieren.
Könnt ihr gute Bikes in der Preisklasse empfehlen?

Wahrscheinlich ist für mich ein Hardtail am besten.
Natürlich sollten alle wichtigen Sachen vorhanden sein, wie hydraulische Scheibenbremsen (wahrscheinlich ist 180/160 am besten), Gabel mit Remote Lockout und 9x3 oder 10x3 Gänge.
Für Cross-Country sollten 100mm Federweg ja reichen?

Mein erstes MTB war ein Cube LTD Team 2009. Sehr schönes Bike, wurde aber leider geklaut. Deswegen will ich diesmal 2 Schlösser kaufen: ein gutes Faltschloss (z.B. Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus) + ein Kettenschloss, um auch das Vorderrad anketten zu können und um das Bike wirklich überall anschließen zu können, auch da wo verfügbare Anschließ-Möglichkeiten so dick sind, dass kein Abus Bordo mehr drum rum passt. Nach dem Cube hatte ich ein billiges 300€-MTB von Bulls, das irgendwann nur noch Schrott war, wirklich zufrieden war ich mit dem Bike nie und inzwischen ist auch das weg, sodass ich mir die Entsorgung sparen konnte, schade ist nur dass auf dem Weg das zweite Bordo Granit X-Plus weg kam. 
Als ich das Cube gekauft habe, hieß es hier im Thread, ich soll das 2009er Modell mit Dual Air Federgabel nehmen, das 2010er mit Solo Air wäre irgendwie schlechter. Was da genau der Unterschied ist, weiß ich inzwischen nicht mehr so richtig, außer dass bei Dual Air irgendwie 2 Luftkammern in der Gabel sind und es da irgendwie nen positiven und negativen Druck gibt. Das Grand Canyon AL 6.9 hat jedenfalls eine Reba RL, das LTD Team hatte eine Reba SL, gibt es da einen Unterschied?
Rahmenhöhe war beim Cube 18", war perfekt für mich. Das LTD Team von Bloemfontein (20 oder 22") war dagegen zu groß für mich. (Bin seitdem höchstens noch 1cm gewachsen.) Jetzt ist die Frage, wie es bei den 29"-MTBs aussieht (26" gibt es ja praktisch nicht mehr und 27,5" ist meines Wissens auch nicht so weit verbreitet). 16,5", 18,5" oder soll ich mich erneut vermessen und die Daten in den Rechner eingeben?

Was mich beim Grand Canyon AL 6.9 verwirrt:

*Schaltgriffe: Shimano SLX, 10s, ohne optische Ganganzeige:* WTF?! Soll man dann immer runter auf die Kette gucken, wenn man wissen will, welchen Gang man drin hat? Gewöhnt man sich relativ schnell daran oder ist das ein ernsthafter Nachteil? Oder haben diese Schaltgriffe sogar Vorteile?
*Pedale: Auslieferung ohne:* Dann zahlt man für das Bike ja am Ende mehr als die angegebenen 999€. Was für Pedale könnt ihr empfehlen und was kosten die?
Mit den Pedalen, die standardmäßig am LTD Team waren, war ich eigentlich zufrieden. Es waren keine Klick-Pedale, aber mit normalen Sportschuhen hatte man einen ganz guten Grip. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob sich Klick-Pedale für mich lohnen würden, da braucht man ja spezielle Schuhe, die man für nichts anderes verwenden kann und ich werde auch nur so 2x/Woche biken (mein Sport #1 soll weiterhin Krafttraining sein und von zu viel Cardiotraining schrumpft ja bekanntlich der Bizeps ). Wenn Klick, dann aber doppelseitige Pedale (Klick/normal), sodass ich auch mit normalen Schuhen biken kann.
Ich wohne in Kaiserslautern, werde also im Pfälzerwald fahren. Sind in dem Terrain Klick-Pedale überhaupt von Vorteil? In die Alpen werde ich höchstens mal im Urlaub kommen und im Himalaja fahre ich sowieso nicht.

Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich ein MTB mit Anodized Pulverbeschichtung nehmen sollte, wie soll ich das pflegen/schützen? Mein Cube war am Anfang wunderschön schwarz, ist dann aber im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr ausgeblichen, auf der einen Seite stärker als auf der anderen. (Zwischendurch war es goldbraun, was noch halbwegs gut aussah, aber gegen Ende sah es immer besch***ener aus.) An der Schule stand es immer ungeschützt im Freien und irgendwie hat es Sonne (UV-Strahlung) und Regen wohl nicht so gut vertragen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob ich mal mit Putzmittel an das Bike gegangen bin und dabei eine Schutzschicht zerstört habe oder ob ich sonst was falsch gemacht habe, oder ob Dreck, der über Tage bis Wochen an dem Rahmen geklebt hat, irgendwie geschadet hat.
Wie oft und mit welchem Reiniger sollte man ein MTB putzen? Macht es Sinn, den kompletten Rahmen mit Silikon-Spray zu versiegeln? Ich will nicht, dass mein neues Bike so endet wie das Cube von damals.
Bei dem 300€ Bulls MTB hat die Farbe (ganz normaler, glänzender Lack) gut gehalten, auch wenn es immer draußen stand, ich habe es nicht allzu gründlich gepflegt, alle paar Monate mal mit ganz normalem Allesreiniger geputzt, die Farbe ist innerhalb von 3 Jahren nur minimal ausgeblichen.


Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass ich immer noch das Gammel-MTB als Profilbild habe. Das Bild ist aber von 2011, damals konnte man das Bike wenigstens noch fahren, auch wenn es schon damals genervt hat, dass die V-Brakes so schwach waren, dass es nur 3x7 Gänge hatte, dass die Suntour-Stahlfedergabel kein Remote Lockout hatte und überhaupt viel schlechter gefedert hat als die Reba, etc. Werde bei Gelegenheit ein neues Pic aufnehmen, am besten dann mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## skyscraper (25. März 2015)

Hey,

dass die Pedale nicht dabei sind ist eigentlich ziemlich normal. Das ist bei den meisten hochwertigen Bikes so. Ich würde einfach gute und haltbare Platformpedale verwenden, etwa diese hier: - 17 STD 2 II Pro Pedale Schwarz Plattform flatpedal Neu "Blitzlieferung" !! | eBay


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2015)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe nächsten Monat endlich wieder Geld für ein richtiges MTB. Beim Budget habe ich an so ca. *700 - 900 €* gedacht, wobei auch *1000 €* noch möglich wären. Das Grand Canyon AL 6.9 sieht ja schon ganz gut aus. Noch mehr Geld hätte ich dann aber eher nicht zur Verfügung, ein Cube LTD Race wäre relativ schwer zu finanzieren.


 warum das LTD Race und  nicht das günstigere LTD Pro ? Letzteres hab ich nämlich auch im Auge, siehe die letzten Seiten hier. Und auch das Cube Acid ist für 900€ ein gutes Rad, rein von den Daten her. 

Unter 900€ hab ich nach den Tipps hier an sich alles verworfen, weil da immer was nicht so dolle ist, vor allem die Scheibenbremsen seien dann Modelle, bei denen man dann doch früher oder später neue "haben will".




> Was mich beim Grand Canyon AL 6.9 verwirrt:*Schaltgriffe: Shimano SLX, 10s, ohne optische Ganganzeige:* WTF?! Soll man dann immer runter auf die Kette gucken, wenn man wissen will, welchen Gang man drin hat? Gewöhnt man sich relativ schnell daran oder ist das ein ernsthafter Nachteil? Oder haben diese Schaltgriffe sogar Vorteile?


 mir war der Sinn der Ganzanzeige nie so ganz klar. Du fährst doch nicht nach dem Motto "ah, da sehe ich jetzt einen Streckenteil, der so und so aussieht, da möchte ich jetzt hinten das 5. Ritzel haben und nix anderes!!!", sondern du schaltest doch immer "nach Gefühl" das, womit du in der aktuellen Situation am besten fährst im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.  

Ne Ganganzeige hat an sich IMHO nur EINEN einzigen Vorteil: wenn du Klickpedale nutzt und mal mit Kumpels unterwegs bist, Pause machst, und dann ein Scherzkeks Dir - während du mal pieseln gehst - die Schaltung an Deinem Rad auf den letzten Gang schaltet, könntest du das an den Schalthebeln sehen, bevor du losfährst. Ohne Ganganzeige steigst du aufs Rad, klickst die Schuhe in die Pedale, willst losfahren, was aber nicht geht (letzter Gang zu schwer), und du kippst um - und die Kumpels lachen sich schlapp


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. März 2015)

Mit der Ganganzeige konnte man sofort sehen, wenn man in einem Gang wie 1-7 oder 3-2 war und dann schnell wechseln, weil das ja sonst der Kette nicht gut tut. Oder bevor es bergauf geht in einen niedrigen Gang schalten. Aber wenn es auch ohne  geht, kann ich dieses Bike ja kaufen und unmodifiziert lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2015)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mit der Ganganzeige konnte man sofort sehen, wenn man in einem Gang wie 1-7 oder 3-2 war und dann schnell wechseln, weil das ja sonst der Kette nicht gut tut. Oder bevor es bergauf geht in einen niedrigen Gang schalten. Aber wenn es auch ohne  geht, kann ich dieses Bike ja kaufen und unmodifiziert lassen.


 Also, das ist aber sehr selten, dass so was unbemerkt passiert, und wenn es MAL passiert, ist es auch nicht so schlimm, wenn du da nicht kilometerweit und regelmäßig nen extremen Winkel fährst. Du weißt ja idR definitiv, ob du vorne nun auf dem kleinen oder großen oder mittleren bist, und wenn du vorne zB auf dem kleinen bist wirst du ja wohl nicht 7-8 mal schalten, ohne dass du zwischendurch auf die Idee kommst, vorne aufs mittlere zu wechseln  

Zudem würde behaupten: jemand, der regelmäßig NICHT aufpasst und sich nicht bewusst ist, was er grad UNGEFÄHR für eine Gangkombination fährt, der wird auch mit ner vorhandenen Ganganzeige nicht drauf achten. Und jemand, der aus Sorge vor Verschleiss die Ganganzeige mit Argusaugen beobachtet, der wird auch ohne Anzeige immer ziemlich gut wissen, was für Gänge er grad ungefähr fährt. 


Und wie sieht es mit dem Cube Acid + LTD Pro aus? Hast Du Dir die mal angeschaut?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2015)

Eigentlich sollte man auch grob Wissen, welche Geschwindigkeits/Trittfrequenz-Verhältnisse man auf welchem Kranz hat. Wer vorne auf dem kleinsten mit 25 km/h entspannt durch die Gegend cruised, der sollte keine Anzeige benötigen, um das Ritzel herauszufinden...


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2015)

Bei meiner Rahmenschaltung kann ich an der Stellung der Schalter sehen was für Ritzel gerade aktiv sind. Wenn das so wichtig ist hab ich ja jetzt endlich mal ein Pro-Argument für  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dem Cube Acid + LTD Pro aus? Hast Du Dir die mal angeschaut?


Das LTD Pro macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Soweit ich das sehen kann, gibt es keine allzu großen Unterschiede zwischen dem LTD Pro und dem Grand Canyon Al 6.9?
Das Canyon hat einen SLX-Umwerfer und Deore-Kurbel, beim Cube ist es andersrum. Wie war das nochmal? Deore ist doch die eher preiswerte Serie, XT ist Premium und SLX liegt dazwischen? Am Ende bringt einem der bessere Umwerfer ja wohl mehr als die bessere Kurbel?
Sind die BR-M447 (Canyon) oder A-M506 (Cube) die besseren Bremsen bzw. gibt es da überhaupt einen Unterschied?
Ist das XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk (RD-M786 oder RD-M786-D; Canyon) nennenswert besser als das XT Shadow (ohne Plus; RD-M781-DSGSL; Cube)? Gibt es den Schalter zur Stabilisierung der Kette nur beim XT Shadow Plus und wie viel bringt der?
Vom Design sagt mir das Cube spontan etwas mehr zu, aber beide Bikes sind schick.

Das Acid sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber 180/160mm Discs sind meines Wissens schon besser als 160/160. Kann man mit den SLX-Komponenten des LTD Pro oder Grand Canyon deutlich besser schalten/fahren als mit den Deore-Komponenten des Acid? Das LTD Race hätte ja größtenteils XT-Komponenten, aber ich habe mal gehört, die wären praktisch identisch mit den SLX, nur etwas leichter, der Aufpreis würde sich dann also eher nicht lohnen?

Ich habe dann noch dieses Bike gefunden: GIANT Talon 27.5 0 (LTD) mit Rockshox Reba Scubablue-Racewhite Modell 2015
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, scheint auch dieses MTB ganz gut zu sein, sofern man denn 27,5" will.
Wenn man auch mal längere Strecken im Flachland fahren will, dann ja wohl eher 29"? (Wobei ich da auch mit 26" nie Probleme hatte.) Wenn ich öfter mal wo fahren will, wo es extrem enge Kurven gibt (z.B. im Dirtpark), dann eher 27,5"? Bzw. geht Dirtpark mit 29" überhaupt oder falle ich da vom Bike? Mit dem 26" MTB hat das immer extrem viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

Also, ich bin da nicht der MEGA-Experte, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass die Schalt-Unterschiede zwischen den Schaltungen geringer sind als die Schalt-Unterschiede, wenn du eine "super Wartung" statt einer nur "normalen Wartung" machst    und grad der Umwerfer ist eh nicht GANZ so wichtig, der macht ja bei weitem keine so filigrane Arbeit wie das Schaltwerk. Bei der Wahl des Rads würde ich da an Deiner Stelle eher das Feeling, wenn du mal probefährst, entscheiden lassen. Und wenn das identisch ist, dann die Optik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2015)

Nach allem, was ich bislang gehört habe, bestehen die größten Unterschiede zwischen Umwerfern in der Einstellbarkeit - bei einem voreingestellten Rad sollte man also nichts merken. Schaltpräzision regelt nun einmal der Schalthebel, wie schnell die Kette umspringt hängt von Kette und Zahnrädern ab. Kurbeln ab Deore aufwärts bringen zumindest Gewichtsvorteile, ob auch die Lager etwas haltbarer sind, muss jemand anders sagen.
Wichtiger wäre mir beim vorderen Antriebsteil eigentlich die Größe des maximalen Granzes, aber da scheinen sich 40er immer mehr breit zu machen. (Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe. Sind zwar MTBs, aber auch mit denen fährt man ab und zu mal auf der Straße und könnte dann mehr als 40:11 brauchen. Umgekehrt frage ich mich, wie viele wirklich eine 22:36 brauchen und nicht auch mit 24:36 zu frieden wären, wenn man ohnehin eine 11-36er Kassette verbaut.)


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre mir beim vorderen Antriebsteil eigentlich die Größe des maximalen Granzes, aber da scheinen sich 40er immer mehr breit zu machen. (Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe. Sind zwar MTBs, aber auch mit denen fährt man ab und zu mal auf der Straße und könnte dann mehr als 40:11 brauchen. Umgekehrt frage ich mich, wie viele wirklich eine 22:36 brauchen und nicht auch mit 24:36 zu frieden wären, wenn man ohnehin eine 11-36er Kassette verbaut.)


Inzwischen sind die meisten Räder ja 29 Zoll, vlt. ist daher ein 40er halt mehr als genug auch für die Straße? Du fährst ja dann pro Umdrehung mehr Strecke als mit 26 Zoll, d.h. bei gleicher Trittfrequenz auch schneller. Und ich denke, dass du dann auch mehr als schnell genug sein wirst  

Ìch war grad in einem der Läden, die Cube-Räder haben - super Beratung und sehr nett, aber leider haben die nur das Acid da, das LTD Pro nicht - ist auch nicht mehr bestellbar. Jetzt fahr ich morgen noch zu nem anderen Laden. An sich will ich das LTD Pro wg. der Farbe, aber wenn ich das nicht "offline" bekomme, nehm ich doch das Acid.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2015)

Ich fahr an meinem 29er 24-44 zu 28-11 und meine meist benutzten Straßen-Gänge sind 44:15 und 44:13, 44:11 kommt durchaus mal zum Einsatz 
Am 26er war hatte ich (bezogen auf den Straßeneinsatz ohne Freundin) im wesentlich die Gänge "normal" (48:13), "eilig" (48:11) und "anfahren" (mehrere)

Ich würde es ja noch einsehen, wenn man den oberen Bereich zugunsten mehr Flexibilität opfern würde und einen 22-40er Kurbelsatz mit 11-30er Kassette kombiniert. Aber nur für noch kleinere Untersetzungen? 22:36 klingt für mich nach "ich montier Balast am Vorderrad, weil ich mich noch weiter vorlehnen kann".


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

Also, das kleine Blatt vorne hab ich auch so gut wie nie benutzt, ich wohn allerdings auch in Köln, da sind die "Rampen", wo das VIELLEICHT mal Sinn macht, maximal 5m lang - da nimmt man einfach vorher genug Schwung, um da hochzukommen


----------



## kero81 (27. März 2015)

Hometräijäl fahrn! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvh9fgE2kR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2015)

Ich machs Kurz:

bei Shimano steht die erste Zahl für die Gruppe. die beiden anderen für den Funktionsumfang. Vereinfacht: höhere Nummer = besser
XTR>XT>SLX>Deore 
Unterschiede am Umwerfer sind Gewicht und Einstellbarkeit/Art der Verbauungsmöglichkeit
Bei der Kurbel ist es nur das Gewicht (bezogen auf HTII)
Shadow Plus sort für höhere Kettenspannung -> Aufschlagen der Kette auf Kettenstrebe verringert sich und es wird leiser. Ein abfliegen der Kette ist unwahrscheinlicher (nicht unmöglich)
Shadow steht für ein schmaleres Schaltwerk. -> kann nicht so leicht von Ästen/ Steinen getroffen werden.
Bremsscheibengröße ist abhängig vom Gewicht des Fahrers. Ein 60kg mit 5kg Ausrüstung kann am CC/XC (also etwas das LTD Pro oder 6.9) auch 160/140 fahren. Größer bringt mehr Reserven. Bei Amateuren aber meist nicht nötig. Das ist vergleichbar mit 300er Scheiben an einem Smart. Kann man machen, ist aber unnötig. 
Umso größer das Rad, umso besser rollt es über Unebenheiten. Je kleiner, umso agiler. 29 kannst du im Dirtpark fahren. sieht aber dämlich aus. Bikepark ist da schon was anderes. 

@ruyven:
im Hohen Norden hast du auch gefühlt null Steigungen. Da ist auch das mittlere KB nicht nötig. 
in den bergen (ab 15° Steigung) freut man sich schon mal über 22/24-32/34/36


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2015)

2014 hatte das LTD Pro eine Manitou Marvel TS Air Gabel, das LTD Race eine Rock Shox Reba RL 29, bei den 2015er Modellen ist es andersrum.
Welche Gabel ist denn nun besser? Als ich mir erstmal nur die 2015er Modelle angeguckt habe, dachte ich, klar, die Manitou, die ist ja schließlich an dem teureren Bike; bei den 2014er Modellen dachte ich dann WTF.
Oder sind beide Gabeln etwa gleich gut?



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> bei Shimano steht die erste Zahl für die Gruppe. die beiden anderen für den Funktionsumfang. Vereinfacht: höhere Nummer = besser


Heißt das dann, die A-M506 (LTD Pro) ist aus einer höheren Gruppe als die BR-M447 (Grand Canyon) und damit besser? Wird sich die Bremsleistung merklich unterscheiden?



> Umso größer das Rad, umso besser rollt es über Unebenheiten. Je kleiner, umso agiler.


Dann vllt lieber ein 29er, allzu enge Trails/Kurven werde ich wohl eher weniger fahren. Oder soll ich durch Probefahren mal beide Größen vergleichen?


> 29 kannst du im Dirtpark fahren. sieht aber dämlich aus. Bikepark ist da schon was anderes.


Ich bin eigentlich immer die meiste Zeit im Wald gefahren und dann nur am Ende manchmal noch für 15min in den Dirtpark, der in Neustadt/Weinstr. direkt am Waldrand liegt. ("mich" kennt den Dirtpark.) War immer ganz cool, muss aber auch nicht unbedingt sein, aber wenn es mit 29" grundsätzlich geht, bin ich beruhigt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei der Wahl des Rads würde ich da an Deiner Stelle eher das Feeling, wenn du mal probefährst, entscheiden lassen. Und wenn das identisch ist, dann die Optik.


Bei Hardware gehe ich immer nach Specs, wenn ich etwas kaufe. Beim Probefahren vor dem Bike-Laden machen sich Unterschiede wohl eher nicht so stark bemerkbar wie beim realen Einsatz im Wald. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit man beim Probefahren einen Unterschied zwischen Acid und LTD Pro feststellen kann, aber auf dem Trail wird man den Unterschied wohl merken, weil sonst wäre es ja überflüssig, da 2 verschiedene Modelle zu vermarkten. Außerdem kann man ein Canyon ja nicht wirklich Probe fahren, sonst müsste man es wieder einpacken und mühsam zurück schicken.
Damals beim LTD Team bin ich nur nach Specs, Posts in diesem Thread und ggf. noch ICQ-Gesprächen mit Bloemfontein gegangen, habe das Bike dann direkt online bestellt und es hat perfekt gepasst. Aber wenn Probefahren Sinn macht, dann mache ich das wohl demnächst mal.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2015)

HAHA ich krieg grad mächtig das Feiern. 
Ich hab mich jetzt mal etwas mehr mit dem Thema Shimano 506 und 447 beschäftigt. 
506 ist der Griff, 447 der Kolben. Ein Hersteller gibt den Griff an, der andere den Kloben. Dies Kombination tritt öfter in der Preisklasse auf und ein befreundeter Händler sagte mir, dass das eine immer mit dem anderen verbaut wird, weil es von Shimano so an die OEMs verteilt wird. 

Die Gabeln liegen technisch in etwa gleich auf. Ist also Geschmacksache ob du einen Exot fahren willst oder die weiterverbreitete. Dementsprechend schwer oder einfach findet man einen Service-Partner für die Wartung.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2015)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei Hardware gehe ich immer nach Specs, wenn ich etwas kaufe. Beim Probefahren vor dem Bike-Laden machen sich Unterschiede wohl eher nicht so stark bemerkbar wie beim realen Einsatz im Wald.


 Räder sind aber keine Hardware - es kann sein, dass du ein Rad mit Mega-geilen Komponenten hast, aber du dich damit total unwohl fühlst, und das andere für 300€ weniger mit "schlechteren" Bauteilen ist vlt. etwas schwerer, die Schaltung schaltet vlt. 2% "schlechter", aber immer noch trotzdem top, und vor allem das Feeling ist aber für DICH dann super - dann wäre das Rad mit den "schlechteren" Bauteilen das geeignetere. Natürlich kannst du MINIMALE Unterschiede nicht nur durch ein Probefahren auf dem Parkplatz merken, aber du merkst vielleicht, ob Dir das Rad generell zusagt oder vlt. so GAR nicht. Ich hab vor vielen Jahren mal ein Rad gekauft, das bei gleichem Preis die besseren Bauteile als ein zweites hatte, und ich hab das "bessere" gekauft, obwohl mir beim Probe-Rumgurken das "schlechtere" besser gefiel und ich mich auf dem "besseren" nicht so ganz wohl fühlte - ich dachte aber, es sei Gewöhnungssache, und die besseren Komponenten seien dann das wichtigere - ich bin aber dann mit dem Rad einfach nicht warm geworden. Wie der Zufall es wollte wurde es mir dann aber geklaut (aus der Garage heraus, Versicherung hat es ersetzt), und dann hab ich im Nachhinein das "schlechtere" gekauft - und das war perfekt. 



> Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit man beim Probefahren einen Unterschied zwischen Acid und LTD Pro feststellen kann, aber auf dem Trail wird man den Unterschied wohl merken, weil sonst wäre es ja überflüssig, da 2 verschiedene Modelle zu vermarkten.


 Ja klar gibt es nen Unterschied, aber die Frage ist selbst dann, wenn das "Feeling" auf beiden identisch ist, ob einem der Unterschied auch den Aufpreis wert ist. Vlt. merken eh  "pros" den Unterschied?




> als beim LTD Team bin ich nur nach Specs, Posts in diesem Thread und ggf. noch ICQ-Gesprächen mit Bloemfontein gegangen, habe das Bike dann direkt online bestellt und es hat perfekt gepasst. Aber wenn Probefahren Sinn macht, dann mache ich das wohl demnächst mal.


 Es macht schon Sinn - es kann aber auch gut sein, dass du im Nachhinein merkst "hätt ich auch gleich einfach online bestellen können" 

Ich würde allein schon deswegen lieber mal probefahren, um die korrekte Rahmengröße rauszufinden. Denn beim einen Rad ist der Sattel ja relativ zum Rest extrem tief, bei anderen hoch - d.h. da wäre beim einen Rad 42cm vielleicht passend, beim anderen aber 48cm. Und so 100% auf die Angaben der Hersteller verlassen geht auch nicht - zB wenn man bei Canyon den Größenrechner nutzt: haben die ne Philosophie, dass man sehr sportlich auf dem Rad sitzen "soll" ? Dann wäre nämlich trotz Ergebnis des Größenrechners ne Nummer Größer das passendere, wenn man nicht so extrem sportlich sitzen will 


Ich war übrigens doch noch nicht im zweiten Laden, hatte ganz extreme Nacken/Hals-Muskelschmerzen, weil ich vor 3 Tagen bei ner komischen Bewegung mir irgendwas zwischen Nacken und Schulterblatt gezerrt hab und wohl Freitag dann durch das ständige Drehen und Wenden meines Kopfes, um eine erträgliche Position zu finden, mir ne Art Muskelkater eingehandelt hatte...   jetzt fahr ich morgen mal das LTD Pro anschauen, sofern das Wetter halbwegs passt. Ich bin da echt hin- und hergerissen: der Laden, wo es nur das Acid gab, war sehr freundlich und gut bei der Beratung, die bieten sogar 2 Jahre lang Inspektionen inklusive (bis zu 4 Stück) sowie 2 Wochen den Service, dass man den Sattel und Vorbau kostenlos gegen andere tauschen kann (gleiche Preisklasse natürlich). Aber die haben das LTD Pro halt nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

Ich war heute mit meiner Mutter in dem Radladen ca 20km vor Köln, die hatten das Cube LTD Pro in gelb da. 2 Minuten Probefahrt haben gereicht, hab es sofort gekauft - dann per Auto zu meinen Eltern transportiert und von da trotz gefühlt Windstärke 10 und fiesem nasskalten Fisselregen dann 15 Min nach Hause gefahren - es war ne Top-Entscheidung, ein neues Rad zu kaufen, fühle mich darauf pudelwohl   nur den Sattel werd ich noch nen cm höher stellen.   Das einzig Negative, was ich bemerkt hab: ein Kabelzug verläuft unter dem Unterrohr, das "nervt" ein wenig, wenn man das Bike tragen will, und da ich nicht im EG wohne, werd ich mich da noch dran gewöhnen müssen.

Hier mal 2-3 Bilder von dem Schätzchen, bei mir im Wohnzimmer - das gelb leuchtet draußen richtig, ist sehr knallig.   Wenn ihr also nen übergewichtigen alten Sack auf nem neongelb-grünen MTB durchs Kölner Grün heizen seht, dann könnt ich das sein  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Wow Herbboy! 

Sehr schickes Bike! Könnte mir auch gefallen... Wenn ich im vor 2 Jahren nicht grad das Cube Acid gekauft hätte könnte ich wieder schwach werden...

Wo warst du? Beim Zweirad Feld?

P.s.: Das Wetter hier fuckt echt total ab


----------



## skyscraper (30. März 2015)

Aber Zug am Unterrohr ist doch schöner als am Oberrohr... Ich trage mein Bike immer am Oberrohr, du dann wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? 

Der Wind scheint heute ja überall sehr stark zu sein


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wow Herbboy!
> 
> Sehr schickes Bike! Könnte mir auch gefallen... Wenn ich im vor 2 Jahren nicht grad das Cube Acid gekauft hätte könnte ich wieder schwach werden...
> 
> Wo warst du? Beim Zweirad Feld?


 Nee, Feld in St.Augustin hat derzeit GAR keine Cube-Bikes auf Lager, obwohl die Bike-Kette, zu der die gehören, an sich Cube haben... Filiale MülheimKärlich (bei Koblenz) hätte es da gehebt.  Ich war dann aber in Kerpen, Radsport Lützeler. Haben einen sehr netten Eindruck gemacht, auch wenn man als Großstädter ein wenig gemerkt hat, dass man sich in einer kleineren Stadt befunden hat   Alternative für Cube wäre ansonsten nur noch Bike-Discount in Bonn gewesen, aber von meinen Eltern aus sind es 20Min bis Kerpen, nach Bonn isses weiter, und im Netz wird der Laden in Bonn auch sehr durchwachsen geschildert, wobei man ja nie zu viel Wert auf Einzelfallaussagen legen soll. Ich hab da schon gekauft, aber nur gezielt Zubehör, wo man dann nicht beraten werden muss. Aber was da so stand, da waren halt schon ein paar Zoten dabei...


@Skyscraper: mein Scott hatte alle Kabel in einer "Furche" im Oberrohr, is halt noch ungewohnt - muss ich mal testen, wie man es gut am Oberrohr ne Treppe hochtragen kann 



*edit* ich überleg auch, neue Pedale zu holen. Entweder die alten auf mein neues Rad und fürs alte Rad dann "normale" Pedale, oder aber neue kaufen... die hier https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/antrieb---schaltung/pedale/shimano-pedale-xt-spd-pd-m785  sind für AllMountain und Trial "gedacht" - ist das ein Nachteil, wenn man "normal" fährt?

Die hier wären auch in meinem Blickfeld https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/antrieb---schaltung/pedale/shimano-pedale-pda530  damit könnte ich dann auch problemlos mal mit dem neuen Rad und "normalen" Schuhen fahren, wenn ich mal nicht sportlich unterwegs bin. Oder auch die https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/antrieb---schaltung/pedale/shimano-spd-pedal-pd-m530  wobei die vorigen ganz klar eine "Normalschuh"-Seite haben


----------



## Stryke7 (30. März 2015)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

> Nee, Feld in St.Augustin hat derzeit GAR keine Cube-Bikes auf Lager, obwohl die Bike-Kette, zu der die gehören, an sich Cube haben... Filiale MülheimKärlich (bei Koblenz) hätte es da gehebt. Ich war dann aber in Kerpen, Radsport Lützeler. Haben einen sehr netten Eindruck gemacht, auch wenn man als Großstädter ein wenig gemerkt hat, dass man sich in einer kleineren Stadt befunden hat  Alternative für Cube wäre ansonsten nur noch Bike-Discount in Bonn gewesen, aber von meinen Eltern aus sind es 20Min bis Kerpen, nach Bonn isses weiter, und im Netz wird der Laden in Bonn auch sehr durchwachsen geschildert, wobei man ja nie zu viel Wert auf Einzelfallaussagen legen soll. Ich hab da schon gekauft, aber nur gezielt Zubehör, wo man dann nicht beraten werden muss. Aber was da so stand, da waren halt schon ein paar Zoten dabei...



Ich persönlich kaufe bei Feld nur wenn ich in der Nähe bin und grad irgendeinen Kleinkram brauche. Zuletzt ein Bremsenentlüftungskit.

Mein persönlicher Fahrraddealer ist Radsport Botz in Rheinbach. Ist eventuell grade so in deinem Einzugsgebiet (etwas weiter als Bonn) aber Top Beratung und Service.

Die in Kerpen kennen wir auch. Ein Freund hat dort sein MTB gekauft.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2015)

Die A530 sind top. die hab ich auch am RR verbaut und zuvor am Cityrenner. und davor am MTB^^ 
Schau dir auch mal die shimano t780 an. die wahre ich am 29" Hardtail singlespeed


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die A530 sind top. die hab ich auch am RR verbaut und zuvor am Cityrenner. und davor am MTB^^
> Schau dir auch mal die shimano t780 an. die wahre ich am 29" Hardtail singlespeed



hab mir die A530 bestellt  

Noch ne Frage zur Kettenstrebe: ist da ein Schutz anzuraten? Ich hab noch einen hier, aber der passt GERADE SO nicht Drumherum, zudem muss ich den an einigen Stellen einschneiden, weil da für den Schaltzug am Rahmen Ösen entlanglaufen. Auf der Strebe scheint mir derzeit ne Art durchsichtiger Aufkleber zu sein - soll man den entfernen? ^^


----------



## skyscraper (31. März 2015)

Der Aufkleber ist das, was sie Kettenstrebenschutz nennen  Ein eigener schadet aber bestimmt nicht, weil der Aufkleber schnell durch ist.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber ist das, was sie Kettenstrebenschutz nennen  Ein eigener schadet aber bestimmt nicht, weil der Aufkleber schnell durch ist.



ja, vor allem ist schon nach der ersten Fahrt an den Kanten ein wenig "Dreck", so dass man die Konturen des Aufklebers teilweise sieht - daher hab ich den Aufkleber überhaupt entdeckt...    nicht dass ein MTB dafür geschaffen wäre, zu blitzen und zu blinken, aber wenn es selbst nach dem Saubermachen dann ne braue Linie am Rahmen gibt, ist das bei DER Rahmenfarbe nicht so dolle


----------



## DP455 (1. April 2015)

So, ich platze hier jetzt auch mal mit 'ner Anfängerfrage rein, also nicht erschrecken . 'Fahre ein Einsteiger-Hardtail und habe die am Anfang verbaute Suntour-Federgabel jetzt durch ein Einsteigermodell (ebenfalls Stahlfeder) von RockShox (SRAM) ersetzen lassen. Für das, was ich mache, ist die Gabel vollkommen ausreichend: 80% Stadteinsatz (oder geteerte Radwege), 20% Waldwege/Sandwege/Pfade, aber keine Downhillgeschichten, Sprünge oder so etwas. Möglichst entspanntes Cruisen, um von A nach B zu kommen, oder auch zum Fitnesstraining, wenn man so will.

Jetzt zu meinem Anliegen. Könnte mir mal jemand die Einstellmöglichkeiten erklären, die ich an meiner Gabel habe (das mitgelieferte Heftchen beschreibt leider nur den Einbau), sprich lt. Bike24: "Zugstufe, Druckstufe (bis zum Lockout), Federvorspannung" und was ich da optimalerweise wie einstellen sollte? Oder kennt jemand vielleicht einen Link, wo das alles für einen Noob vernünftig erklärt wird?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2015)

Zugstufe: Dämpfung beim Ausfedern = bleibt die Gabel fast schon stecken oder springt das Vorderrad wie ein Flummi durch die Gegend?
Druckstufe: Dämpfung beim Einfedern = ist die Federung komplett blockiert (Lockout) oder federt sie reibungsfrei ein und halst dadurch der Zugstufe besonders viel Energie auf?
Federvorspannung: Kompression der Feder in voll ausgefedertem Zustand = knallharter, maximal Widerstand vom ersten Millimeter an oder wachsweich bis der Anschlag am anderen Ende des Federweges kommt?

Was für dich optimal ist, musst du selbst ausprobieren. Hängt von Gewicht, Fahrstil und Untergrund ab. Die rundum perfekte Abstimmung, die bei jeder Bodenwellenhöhe den Federweg optimal ausnutzt und die Bewegungsenergie restlos absorbiert, ohne je zurückzuspringen oder Teile des Schlages weiterzureichen, gibt es nicht. (Jedenfalls solange nicht, wie man keine aktive Federung mit einem Bodenradar kombiniert, dass das zu erwartende Terrain auswertet und die Fahrwerkhöhe in Echtzeit anpasst )


----------



## DP455 (1. April 2015)

Danke erst einmal für die Erklärungen. Nachdem ich mir die Gabel nochmal genauer angeschaut habe, habe ich genau 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten: Federvorspannung ("Preload"), Lockout und Zugstufe ("Schildkröte"-"Hase" ). 'Habe aber bis jetzt noch nicht viel testen können. Die Gabel braucht auch sicherlich noch etwas Eingewöhnungszeit, um genauer justiert zu werden. Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Lockout (das hatte die alte Suntour nicht mal) oder mit kleinstmöglicher Vorspannung + (fast) schnellstmöglicher Zugstufe am besten klargekommen. Glücklicherweise bin ich mit meinen 74kg auch kein Schwergewicht...


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Danke erst einmal für die Erklärungen. Nachdem ich mir die Gabel nochmal genauer angeschaut habe, habe ich genau 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten: Federvorspannung ("Preload"), Lockout und Zugstufe ("Schildkröte"-"Hase" ). 'Habe aber bis jetzt noch nicht viel testen können. Die Gabel braucht auch sicherlich noch etwas Eingewöhnungszeit, um genauer justiert zu werden. Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Lockout (das hatte die alte Suntour nicht mal) oder mit kleinstmöglicher Vorspannung + (fast) schnellstmöglicher Zugstufe am besten klargekommen. Glücklicherweise bin ich mit meinen 74kg auch kein Schwergewicht...


Naja, was heißt "glücklickerweise"  ?  Nachher ist selbst die lockerste Stufe so "hart", dass das Rad nicht federt, sondern einfach nur den Lenker + Dich nach oben drückt, weil du gar keinen relevanten Widerstand bietest und nicht genug Gewicht auf der Feder lastet...    

Was ich schauen würde: ich finde es nicht soooo wichtig, wie genau die Gabel nun bei Unebenheiten und Wurzen usw. federt, sondern ich finde ich es viel wichtiger, dass sie beim beschleunigen NICHT zu sehr nachgibt und somit wippt. Erst Recht bergauf, falls man Deine Gabel nicht arretieren kann - bei meinem neuen MTB ist ne Gabel drauf, die man per Hebelchen am Lenker arretieren kann. Also: Anstieg, bei dem man Wiegetritt brauchen wird => Gabel arretieren, damit keine Energie in die Feder flöten geht.


----------



## DP455 (1. April 2015)

Remote Lockout ließe sich an meiner RockShox sogar nachrüsten. 'Habe mich aber noch nicht genauer damit auseinandergesetzt. Ansonsten, bei meiner Position habe ich auch noch einiges an Spielraum (Gewichtsverteilung Vorder- / Hinterrad), um gegebenenfalls noch mehr Druck auf die Gabel zu bekommen...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2015)

Ich war gestern in einem Fahrradladen, habe den Verkäufer gleich zu Beginn auf das LTD Pro angesprochen. Wäre vorrätig, aber er hat mir dann das Cube Race One gezeigt: 1099€, komplett mit XT-Komponenten. Auch im Internet steht eigentlich überall, dass das das Bike mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis ist, aber hier heißt es, die 29er Geometrie von Cube wäre schlecht (wobei ich momentan sowieso eher zu 27,5" tendiere).
In diesem Forum und auch hier wird auch das Bulls Copperhead 3 empfohlen, während es hier im Thread immer heißt, Bulls wäre schlecht, Rahmenbrüche etc.
Mein Händler hat das Race One mit 27,5" in der für mich passenden Rahmenhöhe 18", das 29er aber nur in 19" (eher etwas zu hoch für mich), wobei es dieses Bike in 29"/17" bei Laface für 1049€ gibt.
Wie gesagt belasten 1100€ mein Budget ziemlich stark, aber für ein Bike mit so guter Ausstattung wäre es das wohl wert.

Weitere Alternativen wären z. B.  das 2014er Cube LTD Pro, das Radon ZR Team 8.0 und das bereits genannte Grand Canyon AL 6.9. Das Acid würde ich mal aus der Auswahl raus nehmen, die anderen Bikes bieten für nur 100 bzw. 200€ doch gleich eine bessere Ausstattung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt 0 Cent auf ein "die Geometrie ist schlecht"-Posting geben. Es gibt Geometrien, die passen nicht zu der gewünschten Körperhaltung. Es gibt Geometrien, die passen nicht zum geplanten Fahrstil. Und ganz im extremen Bereich gibt es irgendwo noch Geometrien, mit denen man nicht letzten 5 g Gewicht einsparen kann.
Aber es gibt keine "schlechten Geometrien" und wer jemand anderem ein Fahrrad aufgrund dessen Geometrie ausreden will, ohne nachzugucken, was eigentlich für Anforderungen an das Rad gestellt werden, den kann man imho ignorieren.


/written by: Der, dem ein 18-20" Rahmen empfohlen wurde und der glücklich einen 24"er fährt.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2015)

Obwohl ich dir zustimme, dass jeder selber testen muss ob ihm die Geometrie passt,  so muss ich doch widersprechen:  Es gibt durchaus Geometrien, die einfach nur schlecht sind.  Egal für welchen Fahrer.


----------



## DP455 (3. April 2015)

Gerade zurück von einer etwas längeren Tour (gut, um die Gabel abzustimmen), und schon das nächste kleinere Problem. Das hatte sich allerdings schon angedeutet beim eigentlich geplanten ersten Kettenwechsel des Rades, aus dem dann allerdings nichts wurde. Gewechselt werden sollte mit der Gabel nach 1.000km (von der Kettenlängung her hätte ich lt. Rohloff-Kettenverschleißmesslehre auch noch weiterfahren können) von einer HG53 auf 'ne HG93 (Shimano), mit der ich geplant hatte, den Antrieb dann komplett runterzufahren, weil ich auf 'ne andere Kurbel umsteigen wollte. Das hat dann allerdings nicht gefunzt, weil die neue Kette auf den letzten beiden Ritzeln dummerweise sprang.
Die Kassette, um die es sich hier handelt, ist 'ne 9-fach Billigvariante (11-32 Abstufung) von SRAM. Alte Kette wieder drauf. 'Lief dann auch erstmal wieder wie vor dem Wechsel, also kein Springen. Heute während der längeren Tour schalte ich auf das kleinste Ritzel, und, ach du sch##ße, Kette springt wieder. Ergo wird wohl demnächst ein Kassettenwechsel anstehen, Deore, SLX oder XT (11-28). Kurbel wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch gleich mit ersetzt, Umstieg von 3er (44-32-22) auf 2er (36-22 Deore) geplant. 
Ich bin bis jetzt nur mit den billigsten Shimano Kassetten (maximal Alivio-Qualität) gefahren. Die haben alle anstandslos 2 Kettenwechsel überstanden und zum Teil deutlich mehr als 5.000 km gesehen, ohne dass sich da Ritzel vorzeitig verabschiedet hätten. Das war jetzt echt 'ne Premiere, mit der ich so nicht gerechnet hätte - der Monteur übrigens auch nicht. 
Sind SRAM-Antriebskomponenten im untersten Preissegment wirklich so mies? Erfahrungswerte? Ich frage mich zudem, warum sich jetzt eigentlich zuerst das Ritzel (das kleinste, also 11er) verabschiedet, das ich nur am dritthäufigsten benutzt habe?

EDIT(H sagt): Ich frage mich gerade, ob die Deore- /SLX-Kassetten von Shimano den Aufpreis gegenüber der aktuellen CS-HG400 (Alivio) tatsächlich wert sind? Da ist ein Preisunterschied von fast ~20€. Die Alivio-Kassetten sind aus Stahl, vernickelt und in der 11-28er Abstufung auch ziemlich leicht  (~260g). Gibt's 'nen triftigen Grund, an dieser Stelle mehr zu investieren?


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2015)

Bist du denn sicher, dass es nicht einfach nur daran liegen kann, dass das Schaltwerk nicht 100% genau eingestellt ist?

Und so oder so weißt du ja sicher, dass die Kette sich im Laufe der Zeit durch Abschleifen des Materials auch ein wenig an die Ritzel anpasst und umgekehrt, so dass eine nagelneue Kette oft nicht richtig gut läuft.


@All: ich hab grad mal die Anleitung meiner Rock Shox Federgabel geschaut - ist das deren Ernst? Alle 25 Std "Speed Lube-Ölbad" wechseln, alle 50 Std. Ölbad und alle 100 Std das ganze Öl im Dämpfungsystem? ^^ Da kann ich ja fast lieber jedes Jahr ne neue Gabel kaufen ^^ 

und dann ist mir noch so ein roter Gummiring an der rechten Strebe der Gabel aufgefallen - wozu ist der da? Ist das wichtig oder vlt nur ein Gadget, um dort das Kabel eines Tachos zu fixieren?


----------



## DP455 (4. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> (I) Bist du denn sicher, dass es nicht einfach nur daran liegen kann, dass das Schaltwerk nicht 100% genau eingestellt ist?
> 
> (II) Und so oder so weißt du ja sicher, dass die Kette sich im Laufe der Zeit durch Abschleifen des Materials auch ein wenig an die Ritzel anpasst und umgekehrt, so dass eine nagelneue Kette oft nicht richtig gut läuft.



(I) Yip, da bin ich mir sicher. Der Monteur, dem ich seit Jahren blind vertraue, hat sich das auch mehrfach angeschaut. Das ist noch ein Meister vom alten Schlage, der mittlerweile schon mehr als 30 Jahre Berufserfahrung auf dem Buckel hat. 'Hat er aber auch noch nicht gesehen, dass 'ne Kassette so schnell 'nen Abgang macht... 

(II) Wie gesagt, die Kette musste lt. Rohloff noch nicht mal gewechselt werden. Und wenn ich mich an die Messlehre gehalten habe, ist es mir noch NIE passiert, dass die neue Kette anschließend gesprungen wäre. Was SRAM angeht, war das meine erste und höchstwahrscheinlich auch letzte Kassette. Ich fahre jetzt wieder mit dem, was ich kenne und preislich für mich vertretbar ist, sprich Kassetten von Shimano, Kurbeln von Shimano oder Suntour und Ketten von KMC oder Shimano...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. April 2015)

neue kette mit alter Kassette ist immer so eine Sache, wenn die Kette schon eine weile gelaufen ist. Kette und Kassette verändern sich mit der zeit und passen sich auf einander an. 
Das muss die neue Kette dann auch machen. Und das benötigt zeit und KM.
Prinzipiell sind SRAM Kassetten nicht schlechter als Shimano bei gleicher Preisklasse. Im günstigen Segment kenn ich mich nicht mehr so aus. Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit nur noch Kassetten >200€  

Zur Kurbel: die hat damit an sich nichts zu tun. Da sind die Kettenblätter entscheidend. 

Herbboy: Die Zeitangabe steht für Arbeitsstunden. Also die Zeit in der die Gabel auch arbeitet, sprich ein- oder ausfedert. Nicht die reine Fahrzeit. Ich schicke meine Fatty auch jährlich zum Service (lt. Cannondale soll man alle 100h einschicken)
Ist der Rote Gummiring an den Rauchrohren? der dient dazu den Sag einzustellen. Also dem "Negativfederweg" damit die Gabel ausfedern kann wenn ein Schlagloch kommt und die Unebenheit auszugleichen.


----------



## DP455 (4. April 2015)

Trotzdem, aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen tue ich mich schwer, bei einer Kassette mit nur 1.000km Laufleistung von einer "alten" zu sprechen. Wie gesagt, ich hatte bis jetzt nur Acera- oder Alivio-Kassetten (~15-25€), die allesamt mehrere Ketten und zum Teil auch deutlich mehr als 5.000km Laufleistung ohne Kettensprünge oder andere Mucken überstanden haben. Einen Kettensprung hatte ich nur bei meinem ersten Rad, als ich noch nicht wusste, wann eine Kette ausgewechselt werden muss...


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Herbboy: Die Zeitangabe steht für Arbeitsstunden. Also die Zeit in der die Gabel auch arbeitet, sprich ein- oder ausfedert. Nicht die reine Fahrzeit.


 Hmm, aber wie soll man das abschätzen? Kann man nicht einfach zB 1000km sagen oder so was? "Hardcorefahrer", bei denen es eher nach 500km nötig wäre, merken das ja sicher auch ohne mitzählen, dass die Gabel mal fällig wäre


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2015)

Warum das in Stunden angegeben wird habe ich mich auch immer gefragt, aber bei Anlagen/Maschinen spricht man auch von Betriebsstunden. Ist bestimmt genauso wie bei der Gewichtsangabe bei Hipstern. Da wird das Gewicht ja auch in Instagram angegeben... 

War heute bissl unterwegs, daher kam ich auch gerade auf Instagram. Hab da mal n bissl mit gespielt und joaaah, mir gefallen die Filter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das kleine ist mit Instagram bearbeitet, das andere ist Perfect Effects 8 und Photoshop.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2015)

Was für Filter sind das denn?


Ich hab inzwischen u.a. neue Pedale bekommen, aber ich bekomm ums Verrecken nicht die alten ab... habe aber auch ausgerechnet keinen 15er-Maulschlüssel... so einen mit nem 15er RING hab ich, und auch mind zwei 15er-Aufsätze für ne Knarre, aber ich muss ja zwischen Kurbel und Pedal ran....   da muss es ein "Maul" sein....   mit ner Engländer-Zange wiederum bekommt man keinen guten Hebel hin, weil die "Greifkiefer" sehr wenig Fläche greifen...  und dann hab ich noch zwei Zangen in der Art http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/09/Englaender.jpg   , aber die eine ist viel zu klein (fast keine Hebelwirkung) und die andere so groß, dass ich nicht die eigentliche Befestigungsmutter, sondern auch das Pedal mit "greife"...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> War heute bissl unterwegs, daher kam ich auch gerade auf Instagram. Hab da mal n bissl mit gespielt und joaaah, *mir gefallen die Filter*.



Steinigt ihn! Das Bike ist solche "Filter" nicht wert

Hellboy: Geh in nächsten Radladen und frag nach, ob sie die lockern könnten. 
Wenn du die neuen montierst, vergiss die Unterlegscheiben nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hellboy: Geh in nächsten Radladen und frag nach, ob sie die lockern könnten.
> Wenn du die neuen montierst, vergiss die Unterlegscheiben nicht.


 Was für Unterlegscheiben? Da sind keine dabei - wenn, dann müsste ich schauen, ob bei den jetzigen welche dabei sind ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. April 2015)

Morgen das Race One probefahren, wahrscheinlich nehme ich das dann. Ansonten vllt am ehesten das Radon ZR Team 27,5 8.0 LE.

Bleibt noch eine Frage:





Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein MTB mit Anodized Pulverbeschichtung nehmen sollte, wie soll ich das pflegen/schützen?
> [...]
> Wie oft und mit welchem Reiniger sollte man ein MTB putzen? Macht es Sinn, den kompletten Rahmen mit Silikon-Spray zu versiegeln? Ich will nicht, dass mein neues Bike so endet wie das Cube von damals.




@kero81: Wir sind gestern durch Trier gefahren, aber mit dem Auto. Wir waren in Wasserbillig.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2015)

Boah, diese Pedale bringen mich zum Wahnsinn - jetzt hab ich erfahren, dass man wohl auch nen Inbusschlüssel auf der Innenseite nehmen kann. Gesagt, getan: Inbus beim linken Pedal rein, Kurbel senkrecht mit Pedal nach vorne zeigend, ich steig voll aufs Pedal, greife den Inbus mit ner großen Zange und zieh den Inbus zu mir was das Zeugt hält - aber bevor sich das auch nur EINEN mm bewegt, flitscht mit irgendwann der Schlüssel um die Ohren! 

Wie kann man ein Padal bitte SO fest machen direkt bei Auslieferung? Die Pedale wurden erst für die Probefahrt montiert, bin noch keine 20km gefahren - die können sich ja nicht schon "reingefressen" haben...

hab jetzt was WD40 aufgesprüht, vlt hilft es ja, wenn es über Nacht "einwirkt" ?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2015)

Eigentlich würde ich sagen, dass du mit einem Maulschlüssel einen längeren Hebel haben solltest als mit einem Imbus ...  

Und eigentlich werden die im Werk immer recht schlecht angezogen, du hast da wohl echt ein Sondermodell erwischt  


WD40 ist ein Kriechöl,  aber so lange kriecht das nicht. 

Bist du sicher, dass du in die richtige Richtung drehst?  Die beiden Pedale werden in unterschiedliche Richtungen festgedreht.  Als kleine Merkhilfe gilt, dass das Pedal sich bei der Nutzung immer festschrauben würde.   Folglich wird das rechte Pedal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gelöst, das linke Pedal im Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

Was kann WD40 eigentlich besser als Ballistol ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich sagen, dass du mit einem Maulschlüssel einen längeren Hebel haben solltest als mit einem Imbus ...
> 
> Und eigentlich werden die im Werk immer recht schlecht angezogen, du hast da wohl echt ein Sondermodell erwischt
> 
> ...


  Von wo aus gesehen? Wenn ich VON rechts auf das linke Pedal schaue (also quasi durch den Rahmen durch), dann muss es doch GEGEN den Uhrzeiger gedreht werden, und wenn ich von links aufs links Pedal schaue, dann MIT dem Uhrzeigersinn - oder?

Wie gesagt: ich stehe quasi über dem Oberrohr, setze den linken Fuß auf Pedal um Widerstand zu geben (sonst dreht man ja in den Leerlauf), das linke Pedal zeigt dabei nach vorne, ich setze den Inbusschlüssel an, so dass dessen langes Ende "nach vorne" zeigt und ziehe den zu mir, also quasi nach oben - das wäre dann so, wie ich es oben beschreibe, wenn man seitlich schaut. 

Kann ich WAHLWEISE Inbus oder Schlüssel nehmen, obwohl die Pedale Inbus haben? Im Netz steht an sich überall, dass es per Inbus leichter sei bzw. per Schlüssel sogar manchmal gar nicht geht...  und Inbus: da verlängere ich den Hebel mit ner Engländer-Zange,  das ist dann insgesamt mehr als der recht kleine 15er-Schlüssel, den ich mir inzwischen ausgeliehen hab.



und das Pedal hat der Shop drangemacht direkt vor der Probefahrt, das war nicht ab Werk drauf.


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IV55Z0-RfRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2015)

ja, genau das hab ich auch schon gesehen. Aber so locker wie da geht da rein gar nix ab... hab leider aber keine Inbus-Aufsätze für ne Knarre. Trotzdem bewegt sich da echt nix...


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2015)

Ja, wenn ich mich nicht irre sollte das linke Pedal sich im Uhrzeigersinn lösen. Von links aus aufs Fahrrad gesehen. 

Oder einfach gegenläufig zum rechten Pedal  


Hm seltsam.  Wie schlapp bist du denn?  


Im Notfall würde ich es mit einem Hammer versuchen. Hilft manchmal besser als kontinuierlich aufgebrachte Kraft am Schraubenschlüssel,  aber ist nicht unbedingt gesund fürs Gewinde.


----------



## skyscraper (7. April 2015)

Zur Not draufstellen  Hast Du es mittlerweile mal mit einem Maulschlüssel versucht?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Zur Not draufstellen  Hast Du es mittlerweile mal mit einem Maulschlüssel versucht?



Draufstellen und etwas hüpfen kann helfen.


----------



## skyscraper (7. April 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Draufstellen und etwas hüpfen kann helfen.



Ja, aber halt nur wenn der Schlüssel richtig gut hält und nicht abrutscht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2015)

Der Inbus sitzt leider zu locker, um mich draufzustellen - da brech ich mir noch was...   zudem wüsste ich nicht, wie ich dann wiederum einen Gegenwiderstand aufbauen könnte - man tritt ja dann mit dem Leerlauf, und wenn ich den anderen Fuß wiederum woanders am Rad gegenstütze, kipp ich ja um       und den Maulschlüssel hatte ich auch nochmal probiert, nix...  der ist aber auch nur 14-15cm lang. Bin später beim Baumarkt und schau mal nach was besserem, und wenn nix hilft, fahr ich bei einem Bikeladen vorbei


----------



## orca113 (7. April 2015)

Steck den "Inbus" rein und gibt in mal einen leichten Hieb mit dem Hammer. (Aber so als würdest du den Inbus versuchen noch tiefer reinzuschlagen versuchen. Das löst schon mal etwas. evtl kannst du es dann losdrehen.

Kannst du mal ein Bild Posten?

Es ist eigentlich immer so:

Sitzt du auf dem Rad in Fahrtrichtung: 

dann rechtes Pedal Verschraubung nach rechts fest nach links los.

dann linkes Pedal Verschraubung nach links fest nach rechts los.

Meistens 15er Maulschlüssel. (die richtigen Pedalschlüssel sind oft lang wegen der aufzubringenden Kraft. ist keine Seltenheit das du da Power brauchst besonders wenn die Werkstatt  mit einem so langen "Hebel" gearbeitet hat und du nun versuchst mit einem herkömmlichen Maulschlüssel zu drehen. Bei der Inbus Variante gibt's auch spezielle Inbus Pedalschlüssel )

https://www.google.de/search?q=peda...&sa=X&ei=V8MjVbqSIc_7aoiRgtAJ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Inbus sitzt leider zu locker, um mich draufzustellen - da brech ich mir noch was...   zudem wüsste ich nicht, wie ich dann wiederum einen Gegenwiderstand aufbauen könnte - man tritt ja dann mit dem Leerlauf, und wenn ich den anderen Fuß wiederum woanders am Rad gegenstütze, kipp ich ja um



Dreh die Kurbel so, dass sie leicht nach vorne oben zeigt und setz den Schlüssel so an, dass er nach hinten oben zeigt. Jetzt müsste der Schlüssel über die Achse ragen und er müsste nach unten gedrückt werden -> kaum Drehmoment um die Kurbelachse, tendenziell eher in Trittrichtung. Bremse anziehen und drauf treten. Generell würde ich es bei unsauberem Inbus auch noch einmal mit nem Maulschlüssel versuchen. Je nach Pedal braucht man spezielle, schlanke - aber ein Außensechskant hat einfach mehr Auflagefläche und mehr Spielraum für Tolleranzen, als ein Innensechskant. Wenn das Gewinde so sehr angezogen wurde, dass es quasi kaltverschweißt ist...


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2015)

So, ich war jetzt beim Radladen, die haben das in 10 Sekunden mit nem 50cm langen Schraubenschlüssel gelockert...  

mit dem Hammer hatte ich btw versucht, aber da ist nix passiert außer dass der Schlüssel fliegen ging...


Aber ich bin dann auch zum ersten mal fahren gewesen - nix wirklich sportliches, aber ne Stunde mal durch die Parks und Landstraßen. Boah, ich hatte fast schon vergessen, wie sehr ich Gegenwind hasse - man tritt sich nen Elch und fährt nur 15-16km/h, denkt, man würde gleich stehenbleiben... und mein Hintern wird mir erst mal 3 Tage weh tun, ganz sicher!


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2015)

Geht nichts über nen langen Hebel


----------



## orca113 (7. April 2015)

Ja aber dein Körper gibt dir was zurück 

Regelmäßiges Fahren mit dem Rad zahlt sich sich aus. Du wirst fitter und in Zukunft macht dir der Gegenwind nichts mehr aus 

Bin normal ne Sportskanone aber die letzten 3-4 Monate habe ich so gut wie nichts mehr gemacht. Auf der Arbeit mehr im Bürostuhl als auf den Beinen, dann in der Freizeit lieber Couch als Sport oder eben Schreibtisch und Prüfungsvorbereitung. Ab und zu mal Schwimmen. Aber mein Regelmäßiges Laufen und Radfahren Fehlanzeige...

Jetzt war ich eben beim Belastungs - EKG und ich dachte da trete ich die Wattzahlen wie sonst immer.... ja Pustekuchen


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2015)

Das mit dem Gegenwind hatte ich aber selbst in fittesten Zeiten - is ja heute nicht so gewesen, dass ich außer Puste kam, aber ich HASSE das einfach  

Der Kauf des Rads hat sich aber definitiv gelohnt, ich weiß noch letztes Jahr mit dem alten Scott, da hatte ich nach 15Min an sich schon keine Lust mehr, weil mir auch der Nacken schon anfing wehzutun - da saß ich viel zu "krumm" drauf.


----------



## orca113 (7. April 2015)

Hast du das Scot verkauft?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2015)

Nee, hab es ein wenig umgebaut, um es für den Alltag zu nutzen. Das war schon 15 Jahre alt. Neuer Lenker und Vorbau, gemütlicher Sattel und auch tiefer gestellt, die Standardpedale vom Cube kommen dann noch drauf, Schutzbleche dran...


----------



## DP455 (7. April 2015)

Gegenwind? Das war doch eher ein laues Lüftchen heute. Was sind das eigentlich für Schlappen, wo man sich da bei 'nem Schnitt von  ~15-16 km/h auf ebenen und befestigten Terrain 'nen Elch treten muss? Mit Leichtläufern wie meinen X-King RS schafft das sogar der Calli spielend leicht, 'möchte ich mal behaupten...

Benutzt jemand zufällig eine der beiden Kurbeln: FC-M545 oder FC-M615 (beide Shimano)? Ich will kostengünstig umsteigen von 'ner 3-fach Kurbel. Das größte Kettenblatt, was ich derzeit verbaut habe (42er), ist mir (noch) zu heftig, das mittlere (32er) reicht mir gerade bei abfallenden Terrain und/oder Rückenwind nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Gegenwind? Das war doch eher ein laues Lüftchen heute. Was sind das eigentlich für Schlappen, wo man sich da bei 'nem Schnitt von  ~15-16 km/h auf ebenen und befestigten Terrain 'nen Elch treten muss? Mit Leichtläufern wie meinen X-King RS schafft das sogar der Calli spielend leicht, 'möchte ich mal behaupten...


 Du bist ja auch trainiert und bestimmt noch ein Jungspundt   aber ich bin an sich zum ersten Mal seit 2 Jahren wieder mehr gefahren als 10Min bis zum Supermarkt oder so was. Ich muss da erst wieder in die Pötte kommen.  Aber auch voll trainiert: beim Sport bin ich eher der "dynamische" Sportler, also ich kann 1000x eher 2 Std Fußball, Tennis oder so spielen, wo man immer mal läuft, mal steht, als dass ich auch nur eine HALBE Stunde am Stück laufen könnte    daher fahr ich auch MTB, denn Touring oder Rennrad, wo man pausenlos "Gas gibt",  das wäre nix für mich. Ich fahr lieber mal Vollgas abseits der Wege, dann lass ich wieder ne Weile Rollen, dann mal 5Min am Stück so schnell ich es schaffe ein Stück Asphalt, dann wieder in nen Park und was "cruisiger" usw.

Und ich will das Rad ja auch erst Mal in Ruhe kennenlernen - ich glaub schneller als 32 war ich noch gar nicht unterwegs. 

Ich hab heute aber auch nicht groß versucht, extra schnell zu fahren. Natürlich hätte ich auch sagen wir mal 20km/h geschafft auf Dauer, aber das muss ja nicht sein    Ich finde es nur sehr unangenehm, wenn man zuerst mit einem Kraftaufwand, als würde man nen Spaziergang machen, 25 fährt, und dann biegt man ab und fährt nur noch 17-18 km/h mit nem Tritt, bei dem es schon beinah in den Schenkeln brennt. Ich hab Gegenwind schon immer gehasst, auch wenn es nur ganz leicht ist, so dass man sich wundert, warum man nicht mehr 30, sondern nur 28 schafft...  genau wie gaaaanz leichte Steigungen, das mag ich auch nicht. Lieber kurz und schmerzvoll  

Reifen: hinten Rapid Rob, vorne Tough Tom jeweils von Schwalbe und 2,25er.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Benutzt jemand zufällig eine der beiden Kurbeln: FC-M545 oder FC-M615 (beide Shimano)? Ich will kostengünstig umsteigen von 'ner 3-fach Kurbel. Das größte Kettenblatt, was ich derzeit verbaut habe (42er), ist mir (noch) zu heftig, das mittlere (32er) reicht mir gerade bei abfallenden Terrain und/oder Rückenwind nicht mehr aus...



Du kannst auch einfach die Kettenblätter abnehmen und zwei deiner Wahl montieren. Die beiden neuen montierst du auf den ersten beiden Plätzen. Der Platz auf dem das Große früher drauf war, bleibt frei.


Eure Geschwindigkeiten find ich echt süß


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Eure Geschwindigkeiten find ich echt süß


 Naja - im Flachen viel mehr als um die 40 km/h per MTB ist schon verdammt schwer für reine Hobbyfahrer, allein schon wegen der Übersetzung bei MTBs. Vor allem wäre speziell ich irre, wenn ich auf den normalen Straßen hier in Köln schneller als 30 fahre, außer ich hab echt auf die nächsten 100m GARANTIERT keine Stellen, wo einer vors Rad fahren/laufen könnte.     selbst in Kölner Parks/Waldgebieten ist bei ca. 30 Schluss, wenn man sicher fahren will, außer vlt mal, wenn man nen kleinen Hügel runterfährt und dann mal kurz auf mehr Speed kommt allein durch "rollen lassen", oder wenn man einen echt fett breiten und übersichtlichen Weg vor sich hat.

Klar: wenn ich z.B. 10km nach Westen fahre, kommt ein Baggersee eines Ex-Kohleabbaugebietes. Da geht es dann - für Kölner Verhältnisse - recht weit rauf. Wenn ich dann wiederum dann die Zufahrtsstraße runterfahre und kein Baggersee-Touristenverkehrt herrscht, so dass man Gas geben kann, komm ich auch auf um die 60km/h.    1x bin ich "sogar" mal mit 70 von Bergisch-Gladbach nach Altenberg runter, da hatte ich Glück, dass kein Verkehr da war, denn ich bin dank der Möglichkeit, die Kurven per Bike gut schneiden zu können, schneller durch die Kurven gekommen als es ein Auto hätte schaffen können. Und als unten dann die Ampel kam, sind fast meine Bremsen abgeraucht


----------



## Stryke7 (8. April 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Eure Geschwindigkeiten find ich echt süß



Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt.


----------



## DP455 (8. April 2015)

@ Herbboy

Mitte 30, und sonderlich trainiert bin ich auch nicht, da ich außer Radeln mich gar nicht sportlich betätige. 'Fahre 2-3 mal die Woche 25-70 km, momentan aber noch 25-45 km. Januar habe ich ganz ausgelassen und bin erst Ende Februar wieder in's "Training" eingestiegen. Im Schnitt habe ich nach meinen Touren 23-26 km/h auf dem Tacho zu stehen. 'Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich in der Regel absichtlich stärkere Gefälle (die umliegenden, zum größten Teil rekultivierten, Tagebauseen von meinem Wohnort Leipzig bieten sich dafür an) mit in die Tourenplanung einbeziehe. Im flachen Terrain ohne Windunterstützung schaffe ich die 30 km/h mit der 32er Kurbel bei derzeitigem Trainingsstand mit meinem 26''er noch nicht mal. Das Tempo interessiert mich aber auch nicht so. Gebolzt wird definitiv nicht, gegen den Wind angekämpft auch nicht.  'Macht trainingstechnisch auch beides keinen Sinn. Wichtiger ist mir die Distanz und möglichst viele Eindrücke von der Natur / Umgebung von der Tour mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Und wenn ich Pause machen will, weil ich gerade ein schönes Plätzchen zum Verweilen gefunden habe, dann mache ich das auch. Den Drang, irgendjemanden was beweisen zu müssen, verspüre ich nicht... 




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach die Kettenblätter abnehmen und zwei deiner Wahl montieren. Die beiden neuen montierst du auf den ersten beiden Plätzen. Der Platz auf dem das Große früher drauf war, bleibt frei.



Bei den beiden neuen Kurbeln ja, bei der alten nein. Außerdem ist mir die alte Kurbel insgesamt zu schwer, da noch irgendwas austauschen zu wollen. Das ist 'ne Suntour, von der Quali vergleichbar mit 'ner Shimano Acera...


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2015)

Bin heute ein Stündchen mal eher etwas "holpriger" (für Kölner Verhätlnisse) rumgefahren, das LTD Pro fährst sich echt gut. Aber ich merke mein Alter: wenn ich etwas schneller fahren will, bin ich zwar noch lange nicht aus der Puste, aber es brennt direkt schon in den Muskeln über den Knien - und zwar schon direkt nach dem Losfahren     Und am Ende des Tages mal kurz nen "Sprint" in der Nebenstraße, die dann zu meiner Wohnung führt, angelegt, ich dachte ich wär schnell und schau aufs Tacho: 31...    

was ich nicht gedacht hätte: der Effekt, wenn man die Federgabel sperrt. Da kann man echt viel mehr Power aufs Rad bringen. Ich hätte es nicht erwartet, weil ich die Feder "im Stand" kaum runterdrücken kann, also das Gefühl hatte, dass die gar nicht so stark federt. Aber die scheint dann ja doch mehr Energie zu schlucken als man denkt...

auch positiv: hab meinen neuen alten Sattel montiert (letztes Jahr neu gekauft, aber kaum gefahren), und mein Hintern tat heute nur noch dezent weh    dabei hatte ich selbst beim aufs Sofa setzen noch was gespürt... 


Wollte an sich auch ein paar Fotos unterwegs machen. Es war zwar sonnig, aber sehr diesig - hab dann nur 2-3 gemacht, u.a. das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (9. April 2015)

Yip, Schlappen (man achte da nur mal auf die Lebensdauer) und Sattel, da wird neben den Antriebskomponenten und der Gabel sehr gerne gespart. Immer wieder erstaunlich, was gerade der Reifenwechsel bewirken kann, selbst wenn man "nur" 20-30€ in einen neuen investiert. In der Bucht findet man mittlerweile auch 'ne ganze Reihe an Händlern, die einem ein gute Angebote bei eigentlich fast allen Komponenten unterbreiten können. 'Muss ja nicht immer das aktuellste Modell sein. 'Habe mir gerade mal deine Kurbel angeschaut, 40-30-22 finde ich persönlich suboptimal. Die 40 Zähne wären mir am Anfang wahrscheinlich zu heftig, die 30 sehr schnell zu wenig. Da verschenkt man meiner Meinung doch einiges an Dynamik, gerade in ebenem Gelände. Wieso werden im mittleren Preissegment nur äußerst selten vernünftige Zweifachkurbeln verbaut, zum Beispiel 36-22, 38-24, 38-26 etc.?
Btw., auch gerade von meiner Abendrunde zurück. Kann das sein, dass jetzt schon Fledermäuse unterwegs sind ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Yip, Schlappen (man achte da nur mal auf die Lebensdauer) und Sattel, da wird neben den Antriebskomponenten und der Gabel sehr gerne gespart. Immer wieder erstaunlich, was gerade der Reifenwechsel bewirken kann, selbst wenn man "nur" 20-30€ in einen neuen investiert. In der Bucht findet man mittlerweile auch 'ne ganze Reihe an Händlern, die einem ein gute Angebote bei eigentlich fast allen Komponenten unterbreiten können. 'Muss ja nicht immer das aktuellste Modell sein.


 Der Org.Sattel machte an sich einen ordentlichen Eindruck, aber wenn der halt nicht zu einem passt, bringt selbst der "beste" Sattel nix   manche brauchen zB ne Mulde in der Mitte, manche brauchen kleine "Hügel" weit außen, andere eher innen...   und die Reifen fahr ich erst mal "platt", ich muss nicht unbedingt nur wegen ein paar km/h mehr Speed sofort die Reifen wechseln. Erst mal muss ich wieder fit werden 



> 'Habe mir gerade mal deine Kurbel angeschaut, 40-30-22 finde ich persönlich suboptimal. Die 40 Zähne wären mir am Anfang wahrscheinlich zu heftig, die 30 sehr schnell zu wenig.


 Was meinst du damit? Also, auf gerader Asphalt-Strecke bin ich an sich immer das 40er gefahren, und zwischendurch auf Parkwegen und "Trampelpfaden" meist das 30er. Ich hab da keine Probleme. Ich nehm dann halt immer den Gang, den ich noch gut treten kann, und beim starken beschleunigen für nen "Sprint" schalte ich direkt 2 Gänge durch und fang dann an mit dem "Reinhauen"    Bei Ritzeln / Kettenblättern hatte ich bisher - wenn überhaupt - nur das Problem, dass das größte Blatt zu klein war, also dass selbst die letztmögliche Gangkombination noch so leicht zu treten war, dass man nicht NOCH schneller fahren konnte, obwohl man es gerne getan hätte. Mit den "Zwischengängen" hatte ich aber nie Probleme, ich hab immer nen passenden Gang gefunden, der eine gute Kombi aus Widerstand und Vortrieb bringt.




> Wieso werden im mittleren Preissegment nur äußerst selten vernünftige Zweifachkurbeln verbaut, zum Beispiel 36-22, 38-24, 38-26 etc.?


 ich vermute mal, weil die meisten IM ZWEIFEL lieber 3 haben wollen, so dass sich ein Hersteller damit nen Bock schiessen würde, wenn er nur 2 anbietet und mit dem Rad nicht eine ganz kleine spezielle Zielgruppe ansprechen will. Zudem ist auch alles an den Komponenten für diese Preisklasse AFAIK drauf angelegt. Gibt es zB überhaupt ne nennenswerte Auswahl an Schalthebeln und Kurbeln für nur 2-Fach und nicht so teuer? ^^




> Btw., auch gerade von meiner Abendrunde zurück. Kann das sein, dass jetzt schon Fledermäuse unterwegs sind ?


  vlt. ist heute die neue Staffel von True Blood angelaufen? ^^


----------



## DP455 (9. April 2015)

Ich versuche halt nicht, den Gang zu fahren, den ich noch treten kann, sondern achte mehr auf die Trittfrequenz (Gefühl + zusätzlich Trittfrequenzmesser montiert), um mir Gelenkschmerzen zu ersparen. Außerdem ist eine höhere Trittfrequenz besser für die Durchblutung. Bei weniger als 80bpm schalte ich hoch, bei mehr als 110 runter. Ich denke einfach, dass man an 'nem MTB allein mit 'nem 36er oder 38er Zahnkranz und einem Ritzelpaket mit 'ner möglichst kleinen Spreizung (11-28) einen ziemlich großen Einsatzbereich abdecken kann. Mit den Rettungsankern an meinem derzeitigen Ritzelpaket kann ich zum Beispiel gar nichts anfangen. Eine feinere Abstufung untenrum würde mir mehr bringen. Der Nutzen eines 30er Zahnkranz an der Kurbel im Flachland hält sich meiner Meinung nach in Grenzen. Um damit wirklich vorwärts zu kommen (beschleunigen zu können), reicht das Ritzelpaket untenrum doch fast gar nicht aus. (#) Bei dem 40er Zahnkranz hätte ich an 'nem MTB als Anfänger Probleme, 'ne gesunde Trittfrequenz treten zu können (#)...

EDIT(H sagt): --> (#) Ich vergaß fast, du hattest ja ein 29''er. Insofern relativieren sich die 40 Zähne ja dann eigentlich auch wieder...


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Ich versuche halt nicht, den Gang zu fahren, den ich noch treten kann, sondern achte mehr auf die Trittfrequenz (Gefühl + zusätzlich Trittfrequenzmesser montiert), um mir Gelenkschmerzen zu ersparen.


 ja, so mein ich das ja auch. Ich meinte NICHT, dass ich den Gang nehme, denn ich grad noch schaffe    sondern den Gang, der bei dem aktuellen Gelände reicht, um "locker" weiterzukommen bzw. wenn ich dann mal mehr sportlich fahre den, wo der Puls dann was hochgeht. Und/oder kurz nen schweren Gang, volle Pulle fürs Tempo, und wenn das Rad dann mal läuft, ist es ja viel einfacher, die Frequenz in dem oder vlt auch einem Gang drunter zu halten.



> Bei dem 40er Zahnkranz hätte ich an 'nem MTB als Anfänger Probleme, 'ne gesunde Trittfrequenz treten zu können (#)...


 aber 40er und hinten dann zB das 5. oder 6. Ritzel - da fährt man im Flachen dann so um die 20, das ist doch nicht zu schwer ^^   selbst bei nem 26er: das müsste dann doch auch "locker" gehen mit 40er und hinten 3. oder 4. Ritzel...?

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was ich für ein Blatt auf dem alten Rad draufhatte  


und das kleinste Blatt: das braucht man hier echt eigentlich nicht, aber manchmal hilft es dann doch. Bin heute nen rel. steilen Hügel rauf, und da war ich mit dem mittleren Blatt schon hinten auf dem 2. Ritzel (also, von innen) und musste schwer treten - kleines Blatt und 3. Ritzel haben dann geholfen. War zwar dann nur für 20m nötig, aber durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## DP455 (10. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber 40er und hinten dann zB das 5. oder 6. Ritzel - da fährt man im Flachen dann so um die 20, das ist doch nicht zu schwer ^^   selbst bei nem 26er: das müsste dann doch auch "locker" gehen mit 40er und hinten 3. oder 4. Ritzel...?



'Musst aber auch bedenken, dass du mit dem größten Zahnkranz an 'ner 3er Kurbel die größten beiden Ritzel des Ritzelpakets eigentlich gar nicht fahren kannst, weil die Kette dann zu schräg laufen würde. Die kleinsten Ritzel mit der 40er Kurbel zu fahren, wäre für den Anfänger zu heftig. 'Sagst ja selbst. Mit 'nem kleineren 36er Kranz  als mittleres Kurbelblatt, was  man beispielsweise bei den weit verbreiteten 48-36-26er Kurbeln im Trekking-Bereich findet, dagegen kannst du das gesamte Ritzelpaket fahren. Das schont nicht nur die Kassette, sondern dürfte auch dazu führen, dass du den Umwerfer an der Kurbel viel seltener benötigst...


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> 'Musst aber auch bedenken, dass du mit dem größten Zahnkranz an 'ner 3er Kurbel die größten beiden Ritzel des Ritzelpakets eigentlich gar nicht fahren kannst, weil die Kette dann zu schräg laufen würde. Die kleinsten Ritzel mit der 40er Kurbel zu fahren, wäre für den Anfänger zu heftig. 'Sagst ja selbst. Mit 'nem kleineren 36er Kranz  als mittleres Kurbelblatt, was  man beispielsweise bei den weit verbreiteten 48-36-26er Kurbeln im Trekking-Bereich findet, dagegen kannst du das gesamte Ritzelpaket fahren. Das schont nicht nur die Kassette, sondern dürfte auch dazu führen, dass du den Umwerfer an der Kurbel viel seltener benötigst...


 Klar: vorne "groß" und hinten "klein" ist natürlich eher für Gefälle oder viel Rückenwind gedacht, egal was genau nun vorne für ein Blatt drauf ist   Die Kombi ist nicht dazu gedacht, "nur" mit 30 zu fahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> 'Musst aber auch bedenken, dass du mit dem größten Zahnkranz an 'ner 3er Kurbel die größten beiden Ritzel des Ritzelpakets eigentlich gar nicht fahren kannst, weil die Kette dann zu schräg laufen würde.



Hatte ich in den letzten 15 Jahren kein Problem damit, zumal man die größten Ritzel eh nur zum anfahren nimmt. Einmal in Bewegung kann man die getrost vergessen -  bei den gängigen 36er Kassetten hat das dritte Ritzel 26, das vierte 23 Zähne. 40:26 ergibt bei einem 29" und 60er Trittfrequenz die wahnsinnige Geschwindigkeit von 13 km/h. Das schafft nun wirklich jeder (erwachsene) Anfänger, für Berge/etc. gibts ja immer noch zwei weitere Kränze.



> Die kleinsten Ritzel mit der 40er Kurbel zu fahren, wäre für den Anfänger zu heftig. 'Sagst ja selbst. Mit 'nem kleineren 36er Kranz  als mittleres Kurbelblatt, was  man beispielsweise bei den weit verbreiteten 48-36-26er Kurbeln im Trekking-Bereich findet, dagegen kannst du das gesamte Ritzelpaket fahren. Das schont nicht nur die Kassette, sondern dürfte auch dazu führen, dass du den Umwerfer an der Kurbel viel seltener benötigst...



Wie schont die Option auf 36:36 Übersetzung, die man im flachen auch als Anfänger kaum brauchen dürfte (8 km/h bei 60 Umdrehungen pro Minute auf einem 29"), die Kassette? Man lässt dann halt die oberen Ritzel ungenutzt, statt der unteren. Und letztere verschleißen sogar schneller, weil die Auflagefläche kleiner ist. Den Umwerfer braucht man auch mit 40er Kranz nur, wenn man das Terrain wechselt - und das macht man im Normalfall so selten, dass man ihn eher ein paar mal einfach so betätigen sollte, damit er nicht eingammelt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2015)

War grad noch ein Stündchen unterwegs, da bin ich meist das mittlere Blatt gefahren, nur auf sehr festen Wegen und leicht abschüssig dann das große. Normal halt  

Und hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Bike trotz großer Räder so agil ist. Bei langsamen, engen Kurven, in denen ich früher sicher ins Straucheln gekommen wäre und vorsichtshalber die Schuhe von den Pedalen gelöst hätte, bin ich sicher und fix um die Ecke gekommen. Dumm nur: 2x hab ich mich eine Anhöre raufgequält, um mal mit 40-50 runterzufahren, und dann sind ausgerechnet Spaziergänger mit Hund oder ne Gruppe Jogger im Weg...   und gut, dass ich meine Bike-Brille dabei hatte: da waren geradezu Mücken-Wolken in der Umgebung der Kölner Weiher... 

Kurze Frage zu den Pedalen: wie fest stellt ihr die ein, wenn ihr "normale" Hardtail-Strecken fahrt, also nix "extremes" ? Im Moment kommen mir meine neuen Pedale fast sehr fest vor, da muss ich selbst dann, wenn die Pedale unten ist, ganz schon drücken. Wäre mein Fuß leicht verstaucht, würde das höllisch wehtun 

Hier ein Foto von heute bei ner kleinen Pause  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2015)

Ich bevorzuge auf allen Bikes Plattform-Pedale.  Und dazu geländegängige Schuhe.

Ist etwas eigenwillig, ich weiß,  aber meiner Meinung nach am praktischsten und angenehmsten.


----------



## DP455 (10. April 2015)

Also ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, mit einer 36:36 Übersetzung anzufahren . Und ich kenne auch niemanden, der das machen würde. Für mich wäre das eher eine Option für größere Steigungen, aber gut. Wer hat diese Übersetzung überhaupt in's Spiel gebracht? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Wenn ich jetzt aber mal meine angestrebten 90 upm nehme, dann sind bei 'nem 11er Ritzel mit 'ner 36er Kurbel an 'nem 29''er sogar Geschwindigkeiten über 40 km/ möglich. Aber wem das nicht reicht...


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge auf allen Bikes Plattform-Pedale.  Und dazu geländegängige Schuhe.
> 
> Ist etwas eigenwillig, ich weiß,  aber meiner Meinung nach am praktischsten und angenehmsten.


Mit SPD gibt es doch nahezu jeden Schuh. Und die zusätzliche Kraft beim "hoch ziehen" vom Pedal wollte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit SPD gibt es doch nahezu jeden Schuh. Und die zusätzliche Kraft beim "hoch ziehen" vom Pedal wollte ich nicht mehr missen.



also, ich will vor allem nicht missen, dass man ohne SPD nicht doch mal vom Pedal rutscht. Das kann ja auch  mal bei nem Schlag oder Sprung passieren trotz guter Schuhe und "Riffeln" im Pedal. Erst recht in der Luft kann es passieren, dass der Schuh sich dann von der Pedale "entfernt", und wenn man landet hat man keinen Halt, außer man trifft genau die Pedale UND sie steht noch horizontal  

Ich hab aber auf meinem Bike, wenn ich mal nur nen Ausflug machen will "in zivil", Pedale montiert, die nur auf einer Seite SPD haben, die andere Seite ist für normale Schuhe.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2015)

Mit dem RR springe ich so wenig  . Das mit den Plattformen auf einer Pedalseite hab ich aber auch. Wobei es bei mir eingeklipste Teile sind die man theoretisch wieder raus nehmen könnte.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab aber auf meinem Bike, wenn ich mal nur nen Ausflug machen will "in zivil", Pedale montiert, die nur auf einer Seite SPD haben, die andere Seite ist für normale Schuhe.



Schon gesehen, gute Wahl  


Nein, von Platform Pedals kann man weder abrutschen, noch falsch drauf stehen wenn man einen Sprung landet  

Hoch ziehen geht auch ganz brauchbar, bis zu einem gewissen Grad.  Man muss den Fuß leicht kippen, dann reichen die Spikes für genug Halt zum Ziehen.  Damit kann man effektiv ungefähr eine dreiviertel-Umdrehung treten,  mir reicht das.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, von Platform Pedals kann man weder abrutschen, noch falsch drauf stehen wenn man einen Sprung landet


 äh, doch...?!? ^^  das ist mir schließlich ja selber früher mehrfach passiert. 1x deswegen sogar richtig hingelegt und schon mehrfach mit Glück die Kronjuwelen gerettet...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Also ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, mit einer 36:36 Übersetzung anzufahren . Und ich kenne auch niemanden, der das machen würde. Für mich wäre das eher eine Option für größere Steigungen, aber gut. Wer hat diese Übersetzung überhaupt in's Spiel gebracht? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Wenn ich jetzt aber mal meine angestrebten 90 upm nehme, dann sind bei 'nem 11er Ritzel mit 'ner 36er Kurbel an 'nem 29''er sogar Geschwindigkeiten über 40 km/ möglich. Aber wem das nicht reicht...



Du hast gesagt, dass alles über 36er Kranz als größtes zu groß wäre. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass dir 36:36 eine zu lange Übersetzung wäre und du deswegen gezwungen bist, auch beim nicht-Gelände-Einsatz ständig auf einen kleineren Kranz zu wechseln.

Ansonsten ist, es wie gesagt, für den Fahrkomfort vollkommen egal, ob man einen 36er Kranz hat und nie 36:36 fährt, oder ob man einen 40er Kranz hat und nie 40:11 fährt. In beiden Fällen nutzt man halt einen Teil des verfügbaren Spektrums nicht aus 
Ich würde im Zweifelsfall aber eher "zu lang" denn "zu kurz" bei größten Kranz bevorzugen, denn runterschalten/auf einen kleineren Kranz wechseln kann man immer. Aber wenn man Bergab/mit Rückenwind/... doch noch mal ne Schippe nachlegen möchte, dann hat man ohne passenden Kranz halt nichts mehr in der Hinterhand. Und wie erwähnt: Aus Verschleißgründen ist es besser, große Kränze und große Ritzel für die gewünschte Übersetzung zu kombinieren, als kleine Kränze und kleine Ritzel.


----------



## DP455 (11. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt, dass alles über 36er Kranz als größtes zu groß wäre...



Wo habe ich GENAU das gesagt?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. April 2015)

Ich habe jetzt das Cube Race One gekauft, 27,5" / 16", 1099€.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt brauche ich noch ein sicheres Schloss, oder besser gesagt 2, ich denke da an die Kombi *Faltschloss + Kettenschloss*.
Das Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus (85,93€ bei Amazon) war immer ganz praktisch, das würde ich mir vllt wieder kaufen. Scheint ja relativ sicher zu sein. Das Konkurrenzprodukt von Trelock soll laut Amazon-Bewertungen klappern. Bei Stiftung Warentest war 2013 nur ein einziges Faltschloss gut, das war dann wohl das Bordo.
Wichtig ist halt, dass man das Fahrrad wirklich sicher anschließt, was bei einem 85cm Faltschloss nicht immer problemlos geht, um dicke Laternenpfähle z.B. passt es nicht komplett rum, zumindest dann nicht, wenn man auch noch das Hinterrad sichern will. Deswegen dachte ich, mit dem Bordo zumindest mal das Hinterrad an den Rahmen zu schließen und das Bike zusätzlich mit einem Kettenschloss an einen Laternenpfahl etc. zu schließen, dabei am besten noch das Vorderrad sichern (mit 180mm Bremsscheibe und XT-Nabe ist das wahrscheinlich schon einiges wert und sollte gesichert werden).

Welche Kettenlänge würdet ihr empfehlen? Reichen 90cm, um Rahmen und Vorderrad an eine etwas dickere Laterne zu schließen?
Diese Kettenschlösser hier wären in meiner näheren Auswahl:


Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit Chain 1410 (14mm starke Kettenglieder, 100cm Länge, 4,90kg, 96,85€ bei Amazon, wegen dem Gewicht wohl eher für den stationären Einsatz)
Kryptonite Evolution series 4 1090 Integrated Chain (10mm, 90cm, 2,77kg, 63,95€)
Kryptonite Evolution series 4 1016 Integrated Chain (10mm, 160cm, 4,40kg, 79,23€ + 7,99€ Versand, wahrscheinlich von der Länge her überdimensioniert)
RCP High Secure Chain Plus black (10mm, 100cm, 2,57kg, 34,99€)
CUBE RFR Kettenschloss PRO (10mm, 100cm, 2,85kg, 39,95€)
Die Kettenschlösser von Abus sind relativ teuer, da zahlt man für eine 10mm starke, 110cm lange Kette schon 95€, deswegen tendiere ich zu Kryptonite. Zumal man ein Abus Kettenschloss, wenn man es mit dem Bordo zusammen einsetzen will, gleichschließend mit diesem kaufen sollte (sonst verwechselt man immer die Schlüssel) und das geht wahrscheinlich nur beim Fachhändler, der wahrscheinlich die UVP verlangt, die nochmal weit über dem Amazon-Preis liegt.
Die Schlösser von Cube und RCP wären eine billige Alternative zu den Kryptonite-Ketten, wobei hinter denen wahrscheinlich irgendein no-name China-Hersteller steckt. Kann man zu dem Preis dieselbe Qualität (Stahl-Härte etc.) erwarten wie bei einem renommierten Hersteller wie Kryptonite?

Als Alternative käme natürlich z.B. auch die Kombi aus Bügelschloss und Kettenschloss infrage. Das Bügelschloss Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit Mini ist 18mm stark (was Ketten- und Faltschlösser nicht bieten) und passt in jeden Rucksack, zum Anschließen kann man dann immer noch die Kette nehmen, aber auf den Komfort eines Faltschlosses müsste man dann verzichten.

Wie schließe ich das Rad hier im Wohnheim am besten ab? Im Keller sind Fahrradboxen, 2 für je 10 Bikes, wo man mit dem normalen Wohnheim-Schlüssel rein kommt, dazu noch 2 Räume für je 6 Bikes, wo man einen Platz mieten muss, da kommen dann also nur höchstens 5 weitere Personen rein (+ alle, die Ahnung von Lockpicking haben, die Räume sind nämlich nur mit Standard-Türschlössern gesichert, mal ganz zu schweigen von Plasmaschneidern). In diesen Boxen sind Stangen, wo man sein Rad anschließen kann und die auch einen ganz soliden Eindruck machen. *Reicht da eine 10mm Kette + Abus Bordo? Oder ist da dann doch eher die Fahgettaboudit Chain **ratsam?*
In dem Keller kommen schon öfter mal Leute vorbei, da geht ständig mal jemand zu den Waschmaschinen und sieht dabei die Fahrräder, da könnte ein Dieb schon mal auf die Idee kommen, in die Fahrradboxen einzubrechen. (Wo ich mein Bike garantiert nicht abstelle, ist der große Fahrradkäfig auf dem Parkdeck, da wo die billigen Citybikes und Baumarkt-MTBs dicht an dicht stehen, wo bei einem Bike (am Zaun angeschlossen) schon seit Wochen das Vorderrad fehlt und wo ständig mal jemand vergisst, abzuschließen.) Im Keller steht nur ein Bike, das noch hochwertiger ist als meins, die anderen haben höchstens Deore-Komponenten und größtenteils sogar Suntour-Gabeln, mein MTB wäre also schon gefährdet.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2015)

Bei den Rädern könntest du einfach die Schnellspanner durch Verschraubungen ersetzen. Dann sind die aus Sicht des Normaldiebes schon nicht klaubar.
Dazu ein vernünftiges Schloss und das Fahrrad versichern. Ist ja kein Einzelstück, also bewert- und ersetzbar. Gegen die befürchteten Plasmaschneider hat man eh keine Chance.


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2015)

Habe gestern mein Stevens X6 Lite von 2008 verkauft. Hat mir noch 200€ gebracht.

Werde jetzt mein Cube Acid auch auf der Strasse nutzen aber in einigen Monaten (hoffe bis August) ein Stevens Strada 800 Disc zusammen haben.

Freue mich drauf.

Gibt's ein ähnliches Rad wie das Strada 800 in einer Preisklasse etwas unter 1000€?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. April 2015)

Fahrrad mit in die Wohnung nehmen. Oben auf dem Schrank ist meistens noch Platz. 

Räder mit Pitlock sichern. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/N...er_manufacturer_id=310&order=manufacturer_asc

Dazu ein ordentliches Bordo. Oder auch ein Trelock und da einfach ein Küchenhandtuch drumwickeln und in die Halterung stecken.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Rädern könntest du einfach die Schnellspanner durch Verschraubungen ersetzen. Dann sind die aus Sicht des Normaldiebes schon nicht klaubar.


Soll das heißen, ich brauche keine Versicherung gegen Teildiebstahl? Ich habe ja schon Angst, dass mir jemand die Gabel klauen könnte, eine Reba RL 27,5" kostet einzeln 375€.



> Dazu ein vernünftiges Schloss


1 Schloss? Heißt es nicht immer, für hochwertige Fahrräder soll man 2 Schlösser unterschiedlicher Bauart nehmen, am besten von 2 unterschiedlichen Herstellern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2015)

Glaube nicht, dass sich ein Dieb die Mühe macht, die Gabel auszubauen. Dauert, ist auffällig und Einzelteile wird man nicht so leicht wieder los. Wenn man mehr als ne Schraube rausdrehen muss, kann man auch gleich das Werkzeug zum Schloss öffnen mitbringen.
Seitdem mir mein uralt-nicht-wirklich-teuer Bike letztes Jahr geklaut wurde, verfogle ich an öffentlichen Orten die "viel aufwendiger zu lösen, als die anderen, die dastehen"-Strategie, in der Hoffnung, dass der Wert geklauter Räder jenseits von "sieht nicht zu alt aus und funktioniert noch" kaum steigt (wer kauft schon Hehlerware im vierstelligen Bereich?), d.h. auf alle Fälle immer zwei Schlösse nehmen. In meinem Fall meist ein Bügelschloss durch Hinterrad und Sattelstreben an ein festes Objekt und Panzerkabel (Kettenschloss ist ohne Rucksack unpraktischer) um Vorderrad, Unterrohr und (falls möglich) ein weiteres Objekt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass sich ein Dieb die Mühe macht, die Gabel auszubauen. Dauert, ist auffällig und Einzelteile wird man nicht so leicht wieder los. Wenn man mehr als ne Schraube rausdrehen muss, kann man auch gleich das Werkzeug zum Schloss öffnen mitbringen.


Was ist mit Teilen wie Schaltwerk, Umwerfer oder Bremse? Würde ein Dieb sowas klauen? Ist ja alles XT und damit schon was wert. Mit einem geklauten Schaltwerk weg laufen wäre unauffällig.

In der Arag Fahrradversicherung wäre nur der Schutz gegen Diebstahl und Raub drin, aber da könnte ich mein MTB schon für 8,85€/Monat versichern. Bei ENRA wäre das Bike gegen Diebstahl, Teildiebstahl und Vandalismus versichert, ist aber ein wenig teurer, da ist die Frage, ob sich das lohnt.
Die Gefahr von Vandalismus und Raub schätze ich als eher gering ein, solange man nicht durch soziale Brennpunkte wie Berlin-Neukölln fährt. Wobei Arag für meine Heimatstadt Speyer (eine Kleinstadt) 22,14€ verlangt und für Neukölln nur 17,71€.  Es gibt schon einige asoziale Typen, die in ganz Speyer verschrien sind und ständig Sachen klauen oder kaputt machen, aber die gibt es wohl überall. Wenn das Bike nicht gegen Vandalismus versichert ist, dürfte ich es hier in Kaiserslautern nicht draußen stehen lassen, wenn Fußballspiel ist, weil es immer einige besoffene "Fans" gibt, die Krawall machen und gegen Sachen treten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass sich ein Dieb die Mühe macht, die Gabel auszubauen. Dauert, ist auffällig und Einzelteile wird man nicht so leicht wieder los. Wenn man mehr als ne Schraube rausdrehen muss, kann man auch gleich das Werkzeug zum Schloss öffnen mitbringen.



geht schneller als ein gutes Schloss zu öffnen. Drei Imbissschrauben öffnen, Bremsschläuche schneiden und Schaltzüge trennen. Gabel und VR weg. keine 2min Arbeit. 
Hab ich leider oft genung gesehen in der Fahrraddiebstahlhochburg Magdeburg



> Seitdem mir mein uralt-nicht-wirklich-teuer Bike letztes Jahr geklaut wurde, verfogle ich an öffentlichen Orten die "viel aufwendiger zu lösen, als die anderen, die dastehen"-Strategie, in der Hoffnung, dass der Wert geklauter Räder jenseits von "sieht nicht zu alt aus und funktioniert noch" kaum steigt *(wer kauft schon Hehlerware im vierstelligen Bereich?)*, d.h. auf alle Fälle immer zwei Schlösse nehmen.



Funktioniert auch und die Gewinnspanne ist höher. (dumme) Abnehmer gibt es leider immer. 
Die Gesellschaft ist zu abgebrüht und ignorant als dass da jemand nachfraget was da geschieht, wenn jmd mit imbus und Seitenschneider an einem Bike hantiert.



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Was ist mit Teilen wie Schaltwerk, Umwerfer oder Bremse? Würde ein Dieb sowas klauen? Ist ja alles XT und damit schon was wert. Mit einem geklauten Schaltwerk weg laufen wäre unauffällig.



Um den Umwerfer mitzunehmen, muss man erst mal die Kette öffnen -> unwahrscheinlich
Schaltwerk ist auch eine Friemelei. -> ebenso unwahrscheinlich 
Bremse (sofern keine rahmen mit innen verlegten Zügen) ist schnell demontiert. 

im Großen und ganzen hofft man, dass nichts passiert, aber sicher ist man nie, außer du hast dein Bike unterm, Pardon, Arsch. Ich parke meine Lieblinge in meiner Wohnung. für den Weg zur uni oder ins Funkhaus hab ich mir zwei "stadtschlamp3n" in den Keller gestellt. wenn eine weg ist, ist das halt so. Who Cars? Ersatz ist im Keller. Und wer eins der beiden Klaut, ist selbst schuld  

Wer dennoch sein "i-P3nis" Bike in der Stadt fahren möchte, dem empfehle ich Pitlocks an den Rädern und evtl. an der Sattelstütze und ein Faltschloss. Den Pitlock-Adapter kann man am Einkaufschipanhänger des Schlüsselbundes mit sich führen (für Notfälle)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. April 2015)

> Einzelne Komponenten wie Bremsen oder Schaltungen sind bei Dieben begehrt, weil sie sich teils besser verkaufen lassen als komplette Räder.


Diebstahl: Nur mit festgelegtem Schloss versichert | ZEIT ONLINE
Dann also doch eine Versicherung, die Teilediebstahl mit abdeckt.



> Besitzer von Rennrädern können trotzdem nicht aufatmen, denn die Diebe suchen immer gezielter nach teuren Rädern. So hat sich die Zahl der Diebstähle im gleichen Zeitraum in der Schadensklasse 2.500 bis 5.000 Euro verdoppelt, von 1.449 auf 3.108.


Test Fahrradversicherung: Schutz vor Diebstahl - Technik | TOUR-MAGAZIN.DE
Dann ist mein 1100€-MTB wohl auch besonders gefährdet.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Um den Umwerfer mitzunehmen, muss man erst mal die Kette öffnen -> unwahrscheinlich


Die Kette ist schneller durch als ein Abus Bordo.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> geht schneller als ein gutes Schloss zu öffnen. Drei Imbissschrauben öffnen, Bremsschläuche schneiden und Schaltzüge trennen. Gabel und VR weg. keine 2min Arbeit.
> Hab ich leider oft genung gesehen in der Fahrraddiebstahlhochburg Magdeburg



Na gut, ganz so schlimm ist es bei der Nummer 2 noch nicht. Aber den Vorbau mit Pitlock o.ä. auszustatten dürfte sich in Risikogebieten schon allein wegen den Werten am Lenker lohnen, denn den kann man wirklich binnen Sekunden mitgehen lassen. Umgekehrt sind das die Verbindungen, die man mit Abstand am seltesten selber lösen muss.



> Funktioniert auch und die Gewinnspanne ist höher. (dumme) Abnehmer gibt es leider immer.
> Die Gesellschaft ist zu abgebrüht und ignorant als dass da jemand nachfraget was da geschieht, wenn jmd mit imbus und Seitenschneider an einem Bike hantiert.



Meins stand 10 m neben einer der zentralsten Bushaltestellen der gesamten Stadt...



> Um den Umwerfer mitzunehmen, muss man erst mal die Kette öffnen -> unwahrscheinlich
> Schaltwerk ist auch eine Friemelei. -> ebenso unwahrscheinlich
> Bremse (sofern keine rahmen mit innen verlegten Zügen) ist schnell demontiert.



Der Rahmen ist dabei egal, den Seitenschneider kann man direkt an der Bremse ansetzen. Und eine Kette ist auch kein Hindernis - da sorgt eher der Preis von Umwerfern für Sicherheit, denn die sind auch mit XTX-Branding so ziemlich das billigste Teil am ganzen Bike, das man demontieren könnte.


----------



## DP455 (24. April 2015)

Wie bereits gesagt wurde, wenn man ein teures Rad hat. dann sollte man es nicht längere Zeit, egal wo, unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen. Ein geübter Fahrraddieb knackt jedes Schloss, wenn es für ihn Sinn macht, auch mehrere. Der beherrscht nicht nur sein "Handwerk", sondern ist zudem auch in aller Regel ortskundig und dadurch sehr gut in der Lage, sein Risiko gegen den möglichen Ertrag abzuwägen. In der Regel werden die Räder dann zerlegt und die teuren Komponenten zu Geld gemacht, oder man entfernt diese gleich an Ort und Stelle. Wie vergleichsweise einfach sich zum Teil sehr teure und als diebstahlsicher bezeichnete Schlösser knacken lassen, sieht man zum Beispiel bei YouTube. Ohne hier einen Namen nennen zu wollen, aber der Hersteller mit den 4 großen Buchstaben ist besonders beliebt bei dieser Klientel . 
Ich würde ein teures Rad auch nicht im Keller stehenlassen. Hier in Leipzig schrecken die Knackis nicht mal davor zurück. sich gewaltsam Zugang in zum Teil mehrfach gesicherte Kellereingänge zu verschaffen. Und wenn es Junkies sind, die Geld für neuen Stoff benötigen, dann ist denen sowieso jedes Risiko egal. Beschaffungskriminalität ist hier ein verdammt großes und immer größer werdendes Problem, was von den Verantwortlichen der Stadt verharmlost und zum Teil auch totgeschwiegen wird...


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2015)

Bei mir ist das relativ leicht:  Mein Straßenrad sieht optisch aus wie ein rollender Schrotthaufen, tarnt sich in der Menge hunderter anderer Räder die kreuz und quer in der Uni herumfliegen und hat ein paar der "besseren" Schlösser.

Bisher hat es noch nie jemand klauen wollen.  Vermutlich weil jeder es für Schrott hält, bis es ihn dann irgendwann mal überholt  



Zum Thema Beschaffungskriminalität:  Da wären geklaute Fahrräder jetzt eher meine geringste Sorge, auch wenn diese etwas teurer sein können. 
Zum Einen sollte das normalerweise irgendeine Versicherung abdecken, zum anderen würde ich in dem Fall aus reinem Selbstschutz schonmal über die Sicherheit des ganzen Hauses nachdenken ...   Wenn jemand in den Flur kommt, ist der Rest auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Wie vergleichsweise einfach sich zum Teil sehr teure und als diebstahlsicher bezeichnete Schlösser knacken lassen, sieht man zum Beispiel bei YouTube. Ohne hier einen Namen nennen zu wollen, aber der Hersteller mit den 4 großen Buchstaben ist besonders beliebt bei dieser Klientel .


Es hieß ja, das normale Bordo lässt sich ganz einfach mit dem Polenschlüssel öffnen, das Bordo Granit X-Plus nicht. In einem Video aus England haben sie aber auch die besonders dicken Schlösser von Kryptonite zerlegt, mit einem fetten Bolzenschneider. Ich brauche auf jeden Fall eine Versicherung.



> Ich würde ein teures Rad auch nicht im Keller stehenlassen. Hier in Leipzig schrecken die Knackis nicht mal davor zurück. sich gewaltsam Zugang in zum Teil mehrfach gesicherte Kellereingänge zu verschaffen.


Mein Wohnheim-Appartement ist sehr klein, ich bräuchte wenn dann eine Wandhalterung für das MTB (wäre viel Aufwand). Der Eingang zum Zimmer ist relativ eng, habe im Eingangsbereich (= Kochnische) ein paar Sachen stehen, u.a. ein Regal, da kriegt man das Bike nur extrem schwer dran vorbei. Außerdem wollte ich das MTB auch für den Alltag benutzen, für die Uni oder so.



> Und wenn es Junkies sind, die Geld für neuen Stoff benötigen, dann ist denen sowieso jedes Risiko egal. Beschaffungskriminalität ist hier ein verdammt großes und immer größer werdendes Problem, was von den Verantwortlichen der Stadt verharmlost und zum Teil auch totgeschwiegen wird...


Ist zwar off-topic, aber Beschaffungskriminalität ist eine Folge der Prohibition. Der Schwarzmarkt verlangt überhöhte Preise und bietet Süchtigen keine Hilfe an. Betroffene haben Angst davor, sich Hilfe zu suchen, weil sie kriminalisiert werden. Alkohol ist auch eine Droge, die sehr stark abhängig machen kann, aber hier entfällt die Beschaffungskriminalität, weil sich jeder Penner Fusel für 3€ kaufen kann. Ich will absolut nicht, dass harte Drogen wie Heroin, Crack oder Meth frei verkäuflich sind, aber wer so Zeug wirklich konsumieren will, wird es sich auf irgendeinem Weg besorgen und sollte das - nach einem Beratungsgespräch mit einem Suchtmediziner - auch irgendwie legal tun können, dann gäbe es die Beschaffungskriminalität (und viele weitere Probleme) nicht mehr und am Ende wären auch unsere Bikes sicherer. Solange Menschen für den Besitz von Drogen zum Eigenbedarf verfolgt werden (was absolut unethisch ist), wird auch weiterhin ein (wenn auch kleiner) Teil von ihnen deswegen auf der Straße landen und Straftaten begehen.
Erstmal müssen zwar weiche Drogen wie Cannabis und Pilze legalisiert werden, aber auch bei hartem Zeug ist die Prohibition kontraproduktiv.
Naja, Kaiserslautern ist nicht das Frankfurter Bahnhofsviertel und auch nicht Bayern/Sachsen, was gerade mit Meth aus Tschechien überschwemmt wird, deswegen muss ich vor dieser Art von Kellerdieben nicht so viel Angst haben.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. April 2015)

Mein Kettenschloss ist da. Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit Chain 1410. Echt massiv, wiegt schon einiges. Allein schon der Anblick sollte zumindest mal Gelegenheitsdiebe abschrecken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Abus Bordo hole ich mir dann auch noch, voraussichtlich wenn ich das nächste mal in Speyer bin, Rad Speyer ist da momentan der günstigste Anbieter und wenn ich es abhole, spare ich mir die Versandkosten. Pitlock kaufe ich mir, wenn ich am Ende des Monats noch Geld übrig habe, sonst nächsten Monat.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2015)




----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2015)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein Kettenschloss ist da. Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit Chain 1410. Echt massiv, wiegt schon einiges. Allein schon der Anblick sollte zumindest mal Gelegenheitsdiebe abschrecken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ...  der Schlüssel sieht eher nach einem schlechten Witz aus.  Und der Schlüssel ist immer der Knackpunkt,  die dicken Ketten greift eh niemand an. 

Aber die Schlösser ...    und das da sieht aus als könnte ich es mit einer Büroklammer knacken.


----------



## DP455 (1. Mai 2015)

Ist es das 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYv4uq_eML8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



, wo die Kette dranhängt? 'Scheint ja kein großes Ding für den geübten Lockpicker zu sein...


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Mai 2015)

Hier mal eine Nahaufnahme vom Schlüssel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Amerikanische Sicherheitstechnik eben. 


Da wärst du selbst mit den 30€ Abus Schlössern besser aufgehoben, die verwenden solche Schlüssel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, kann ich bei oder von Stevens auch vor oder vorvorjahres Räder bestellen oder kaufen? Weiss das einer?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Mai 2015)

Inzwischen hat sich das Schlüssel-Design etwas geändert und auf dem Schloss selber sind andere Sicherheitslabel als in dem Video, aber insgesamt ist es noch dasselbe Schloss. Der eigentliche Schlüssel, also dieses Metallteil mit den Zacken, sieht aber fast genauso aus wie beim Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus. In beiden Schlössern steckt ein Scheibenzylinder (kp was das genau bedeutet), der ja einen gewissen Schutz vor Picking bieten soll. Klar, mit dem Picking-Gerät aus dem Video kriegt man fast jedes Schloss auf und kann auch in Wohnungen einbrechen, aber mit einer Büroklammer kriegt man die Schlösser dann vllt doch nicht auf. Zumindest schützt das Schloss vor Gelegenheitsdieben, die außer ganz einfachen Picking-Werkzeugen nur einen (kleinen bis mittleren) Bolzenschneider haben.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Mai 2015)

Schützt ein Zahlenschloss besser gegen "Picking" als eines mit Schlüssel?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Mai 2015)

Ich hab beschlossen, ich baue mir mal ein neues Rad auf. Das wird zwar mega teuer, aber ich habe einfach Lust auf ein neues Rad. 

Ich strebe derzeit die eierlegende Wollmilchsau an ...    obwohl es größtenteils Straße fahren wird, werde ich als Basis auf 29"er XC Komponenten setzen.

Bin mal gespannt, ob das klappt, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

Diesmal ists der richtige Thread^^ 


Nachdem ich beim oder nach dem Laufen immer wieder Probleme hatte, zum einen mit dem rechten Knie ("Andenken" aus meiner Zeit beim Bundesheer) und zuletzt im Frühjahr außer Gefacht war wegen Schienbeinkantensyndrom, hab ich mich dazu entschlossen, mir ein Rad zu kaufen. Rad ist schon bestellt, dieses hier --> https://www.hervis.at/products/produ...er=at-bike-mtb
So, nun brauche ich noch Ausrüstung wie Rucksack und sonstigen Kleinkram. 
Eine Radhose mit Einsatz habe ich, Helm ist ebenso vorhanden, Luftpumpe und Klingel hab ich auch daheim, Trinkflasche (0,75l) vorhanden.
Bleibt also der "Rest" 
Hat da irgendwer Empfehlungen oder auch Tipps zu Sachen, welche ich unbedingt brauche? 
Auch bei der Kleidung? Hose ist vorhanden, für den Oberkörper würde ich ein normales, enges Laufshirt nehmen und später wenn ich es brauche nachrüsten. 

Was mir momentan so vorschwebt: Handschuhe, Rucksack, Zeug um einen Platten zu flicken, Werkzeug (dürfte auch herumliegen bei mir), ein kleiner Computer für Geschwindigkeit usw, nix großartiges.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2015)

Rucksack würde ich eigentlich immer versuchen zu vermeiden. Da schwitzt man nur den Rücken voll.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

wirklich? Ich hätte jetzt ja keinen richtig großen genommen, nur halt um beispielsweise eine Windjacke zu verstauen, falls sich das Wetter mal ändern sollte. 
Ist mir vor ein paar Jahren mal passiert als ich bei einer Bergabfahrt keine Jacke dabei hatte und es um gut 10 °C abgekühlt hat, zusätzlich zum Fahrtwind natürlich, das war schon sehr kalt. 

Ich hab ja vor das ich "länger" unterwegs bin, möchte wirklich mal meine Umgebung erkunden, da sollen es schon so rund 40-70 km sein, später auch mal mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2015)

Man kann an diversen Stellen am Rad noch Taschen anbringen wo sicher auch ne Windjacke rein passt. Rucksack ist für mich(!) jedenfalls immer die unangenehmste Lösung und auch vom Schwerpunkt her nicht gerade ideal.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2015)

Rucksack vs Gepäckträger:

Ein Rucksack am Rücken ist immer etwas einschränkend, man schwitzt mehr,  ist etwas eingeschränkter und es belastet den Rücken und die Schultern. Dazu ist das sehr hoch positionierte Gewicht wirklich suboptimal.

Ein Gepäckträger hingegen bringt immer eine ganze Menge extra Gewicht mit sich, und zerstört die Gewichtsbalance des Rades selbst. Dazu kommt das Problem, dass das Gewicht eben am Rad selbst befestigt wird und dieses dadurch einiges an Wendigkeit einbußt. 
Seitlich montierte Taschen bringen wieder ein Ungleichgewicht mit sich, oben drauf hingegen kann man höchstens einen Korb schrauben um mal etwas mehr transportieren zu können. 


Am Ende ist beides nicht so toll,  für sehr lange Strecken würde ich den Gepäckträger bevorzugen. Auf kürzeren eher den Rucksack. 



Zum Thema Bekleidung:  Ich bin noch nie mit etwas anderem als Alltagsbekleidung;  Jeans, Tshirt/Pullover/Jacke und normalen Schuhen gefahren.  
Irgendwie weiß ich nicht so richtig, wofür man was anderes wirklich braucht ...    
Ich würde spezielle Bekleidung eher nach Bedarf kaufen, wenn du erstmal fährst, dann kannst du vermutlich besser abschätzen was sinnvoll ist und was nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

Ok, dann warte ich noch mit dem Rucksack. 
Ein Schloss brauch ich dann auch noch. Gibts da irgendwas was nicht zu empfehlen ist?^^ 
So eines aus einem Drahtseil hab ich selbst beim Rad meiner Schwester in knapp 2 Minuten geknackt, weil sie den Schlüssel verloren hat. Mit handelsüblichem Seitenschneider und einer Kombizange.
Das Rad selbst wird im Keller und nochmal im eigenen Kellerabteil stehen, eine andere Möglichkeit hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Mai 2015)

Zum Schloss:

Die richtig dicken Kabelschlösser kann man meist nicht mehr ganz so leicht zerschneiden.  Die dünnen sind wirklich ein Witz, ich hab mal eins meiner alten aus Spaß in den Bolzenschneider gelegt ...    und Butter schneiden ist teilweise schwieriger. (zumindest wenn sie im Kühlschrank war  )

Kettenschlösser sind da schon deutlich besser, haben aber die Nachteile, dass sie auf dem Fahrrad laut klappern und auch deutlich schwerer sind.


Zum Schlüssel:  Einfache Schlüssel sind meist ziemlich easy zu knacken,  besonders wenn sie älter werden und das Schloss verschleißt.

Abus beispielsweise hat aber auch Schlösser mit Bohrmuldenschlüsseln,  die sind zumindest ein bisschen schwieriger zu knacken. 


Ansonsten gibts Zahlenschlösser.  Da kann man durch einfaches Ausprobieren immer das Ergebnis finden,  muss aber eben auch immer eine Weile probieren.  
Ob das sicherer ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.   Ich bevorzuge mittlerweile Schlüssel.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Mai 2015)

Ok, danke schonmal. 
Zur Kleidung: Ich persönlich möchte beim Sport nicht mehr auf Funktionskleidung verzichten. Der Schweiß wird schneller abtransportiert, man bleibt trockener, es trägt sich angenehmer. Im Kopf hab ich nichts spezielles, eine Windjacke hab ich mir nun bestellt um 20€, Hose hab ich daheim, als Tshirt wird ein Laufshirt verwendet.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2015)

Ich meinte eher sowas mit Tasche am Rad:
VAUDE Radtasche Triangle Bag, Black, 23 x 23 x 4 cm, 2 Liter, 10853: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
Zusammen mit einer Satteltaschen sollte man so schon gut Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch und Jacke unter bringen können.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Mai 2015)

Da ist das Teil 
http://i.imgur.com/RgRQxRy.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/RpikQWL.jpg?1

Leider nur die Handykamera, aber sollte ausreichen. 

Falls das hier irgendwem was sagen sollte, hier ein paar Daten: 
Gabel: Suntour SF15-XCM-HLO Federgabel
Schaltung: 27 Gang Shimano RD 771 SLX
Bremsen: Shimano BR-M355
Mantel: Schwalbe Rapid Rob 

Bisher gut 30 Minuten damit herumgedüst, fährt sich richtig nice


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Mai 2015)

Zum Bike sag ich aus Höflichkeit mal nichts. 

zur taschenproblematik:
Ich trage für Touren ein Trikot/Jacke mit Taschen auf dem Rücken. Schlüssel, EC-Karte/Bargeld, Schokoriegel und ne Windjacke(extrem dünn, leicht und klein gefaltet) sind da drin.
Wenn ich will noch eine Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber und Minipumpe. 
Tagesausflüge bestreite ich mit Rucksack. dann ist alles wichtige dadrin
Schuhe: ich fahre an allen meiner Räder das SPD-Klicksystem. Auf touren dementsprechend mit passenden Schuhen und Cleats.
Für Fahrten von A nach B (Uni, Arbeit, Freunde, Einkaufen) trag ich Alltagsklamotten. Auf Touren Bikeklamotte(Socken bis Jacke). Ob das aber nötig ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Zum Bike sag ich aus Höflichkeit mal nichts.


Dabei hatte ich schon beim ersten Link jede Sekunde deinen Aufschrei erwartet .


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Mai 2015)

Ich finde das Rad zu dem Preis in Ordnung.  Jeder fängt mal an, und bevor man so richtig Erfahrung hat will man meist nicht direkt ins Top-Modell investieren.

Aber vermutlich wird er das irgendwann verbessern wollen  


Für lange Fahrten nehme ich zumindest im Gelände auch einen Ersatzschlauch mit.  Aufpumpen geht ganz gut mit der Dämpferpumpe, dauert etwas länger braucht dafür aber kaum Platz im Gepäck, und ist eben auch direkt passend für Veränderungen im Fahrwerkssetting. 

Ein bisschen Panzertape schadet auch nie ...   Nach großen Schnitten quer durch den Reifen kann man damit den Reifenmantel selbst wieder halbwegs fahrbereit bekommen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Zum Bike sag ich aus Höflichkeit mal nichts.
> 
> zur taschenproblematik:
> Ich trage für Touren ein Trikot/Jacke mit Taschen auf dem Rücken. Schlüssel, EC-Karte/Bargeld, Schokoriegel und ne Windjacke(extrem dünn, leicht und klein gefaltet) sind da drin.
> ...



Optisch oder ausstattungstechnisch?

Vom Preis her bin ich mir schon bewusst, das die halbwegs guten Räder (aus der Sicht von erfahrenen Leuten) irgendwo bei über 1500€ anfangen, nur als Student bleibt mir diese Preisklasse leider verschlossen. Gut, leisten könnte ich es mir schon, nur stellt sich die Frage ob es für mich Sinn macht.


----------



## DP455 (12. Mai 2015)

Als Satteltasche kann ich (m)eine Rixen & Kaul Micro 100 weiterempfehlen. Da habe ich 'nen Ersatzschlauch, ein Multitool (Crank Brothers Multi 19), 3 Reifenheber & 4 Ersatzmignons für meine Frontleuchte drin. Das wichtigste ist, dass man bei der Tasche auf 'ne stabile Halterung achtet. Als Luftpumpe für unterwegs habe ich die SKS Injex Lite, die praktischerweise mit der mitgelieferten Halterung unter einem meiner Flaschenhalter (Topeak Modula Cage Ex) angebracht ist. Als Standpumpe habe ich den Druckmacher ST180 von Rose. Für Handy, Schlüssel, Geld, Perso, Krankenkarte, Energieriegel, Stirnband und anderen Kleinkram nutze ich 'ne Gürteltasche, die Tatonka Funny Bag S.

Wenn Radbekleidung für den schmalen Geldbeutel gesucht wird, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auf Rogelli (MikeSport) verweisen. 'Mag jetzt vielleicht vom Style her nicht jedermann gefallen. Die Sachen erfüllen aber ihren Zweck, sind bezahl- und auch nach vielen Wäschen noch gut nutzbar. Außerdem bekommt man hier schon vor dem Kauf die Größenangaben. Sinn machen Klamotten, die man kombinieren und vielseitig nutzen kann, also zum Beispiel 'ne leichte und platzsparende Jacke, bei der man die Ärmel abtrennen und sie dann so auch als Windjacke (Weste) verwenden könnte. Ich habe auch einige Kleidungsstücke (unter anderem eine Windstopper-Winterhose) von Löffler, 'kann jetzt aber keinen so großen Unterschied ausmachen, dass ich sagen würde, dass der Aufpreis zu den teils deutlich teureren Markenprodukten zwingend gerechtfertigt wäre, wenn man jetzt nicht unbedingt täglich bei Wind und Wetter fährt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich schon beim ersten Link jede Sekunde deinen Aufschrei erwartet .



Da konnte ch mich noch halten 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Optisch oder ausstattungstechnisch?
> 
> Vom Preis her bin ich mir schon bewusst, das die halbwegs guten Räder (aus der Sicht von erfahrenen Leuten) irgendwo bei über 1500€ anfangen, nur als Student bleibt mir diese Preisklasse leider verschlossen. Gut, leisten könnte ich es mir schon, nur stellt sich die Frage ob es für mich Sinn macht.



übers optische kann man streiten, aber technisch ist die Sache klar. Aber ich hab jetzt keine Lust mich auszulassen.
Ich bin übrigens auch "nur" Student, gebe aber für Qualität die währt gerne mal mehr aus.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Mai 2015)

Die Frage ist nur ob es für mich Sinn macht gleich so viel Geld auszugeben. Deswegen heißt es ja nicht das mir Qualität nicht wichtig ist. Ist doch wie beim PC: Manchen reicht ein i5 + R9 280, andere wollen einen Octacore + Multi-GPU. Der Vergleich hinkt ne Spur, aber dennoch sollte klar sein was ich meine.


----------



## DP455 (13. Mai 2015)

In der Preislage würde ich generell kein Rad über's Internet kaufen, wenn ich nicht genau wüsste, was komponentenmäßig verbaut wurde. Und das ist bei deinem Radl der Fall. Einige Angaben sind sogar irreführend, der angebliche frühere Preis ein Treppenwitz. So ist das verbaute 9-fach-Schaltwerk eindeutig der XT-Gruppe zuzuordnen und damit wahrscheinlich die wertigste Komponente der gesamten Schaltung. Aber was ist beispielsweise mit der Kurbel, der Kassette, der Kette oder den Schalthebeln - keine Angaben dazu. Kurbel ist definitiv nicht SLX, XT und vermutlich auch nicht Deore. Da mixt man dann halt gerne mal Komponenten günstigerer Baugruppen unter und nennt dann nur die Komponente der wertigsten Baugruppe.
Wenn man sich mal am Markt umschaut, dann weiß man aber, was man in dieser Preisklasse möglich ist. 'Ne Deore-Vollausstattung ist in der Preisklasse bei 'nem 29''er durchaus drin. Und das wäre für den Anfang nicht mal schlecht. Klar, man kann die billigen Komponenten auch runterfahren und dann nach und nach austauschen (lassen). Nur wenn man das selbst nicht kann, müsste man die fälligen Werkstattkosten bei der Kalkulation mit in Betracht ziehen. 
Das wichtigste ist, dass du selbst Spaß am und mit deinem Rad hast. Das derzeitige Wetter lädt ja geradezu ein, die Umgebung ausgiebig zu erkunden...


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Nahaufnahme vom Schlüssel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wo ist der Beleg, dass dieser Abus-Schlüssel sicherer ist? Warum hat Abus wohl beim Bordo Granit 6500 von diesem Schlüssel mit Mulden (konnte per Schlagschlüssel einfach geöffnet werden) auf einen Scheibenzylinder (das ergibt dann den anderen Schlüssel aus deinem Post) (Bordo Granit X Plus) gewechselt?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

Hast du jemals ein Schloss geöffnet?  Dann müsste ich dir das wohl nicht weiter erklären. Es ist schlicht und einfach schwieriger, zwei Reihen von Stiften zu knacken, besonders wenn diese teils noch auf verschiedene Durchmesser setzen. 

Scheibenzylinder sind nicht sicherer als Stiftzylinder, meist sogar eher einfacher zu knacken.  Warum Abus das beim genannten Schloss gemacht hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Mai 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> In der Preislage würde ich generell kein Rad über's Internet kaufen, wenn ich nicht genau wüsste, was komponentenmäßig verbaut wurde. Und das ist bei deinem Radl der Fall. Einige Angaben sind sogar irreführend, der angebliche frühere Preis ein Treppenwitz. So ist das verbaute 9-fach-Schaltwerk eindeutig der XT-Gruppe zuzuordnen und damit wahrscheinlich die wertigste Komponente der gesamten Schaltung. Aber was ist beispielsweise mit der Kurbel, der Kassette, der Kette oder den Schalthebeln - keine Angaben dazu. Kurbel ist definitiv nicht SLX, XT und vermutlich auch nicht Deore. Da mixt man dann halt gerne mal Komponenten günstigerer Baugruppen unter und nennt dann nur die Komponente der wertigsten Baugruppe.
> Wenn man sich mal am Markt umschaut, dann weiß man aber, was man in dieser Preisklasse möglich ist. 'Ne Deore-Vollausstattung ist in der Preisklasse bei 'nem 29''er durchaus drin. Und das wäre für den Anfang nicht mal schlecht. Klar, man kann die billigen Komponenten auch runterfahren und dann nach und nach austauschen (lassen). Nur wenn man das selbst nicht kann, müsste man die fälligen Werkstattkosten bei der Kalkulation mit in Betracht ziehen.
> Das wichtigste ist, dass du selbst Spaß am und mit deinem Rad hast. Das derzeitige Wetter lädt ja geradezu ein, die Umgebung ausgiebig zu erkunden...



Ich habs jetzt zwar über das Internet bestellt, aber das Rad selbst im Geschäft ausprobiert. Nur war es Online eben billiger^^ 
Ich muss auch ganz klar zugeben, das ich völliger Laie bin, was die technischen Details von Rädern anbelangt. Mir ist bekannt wie ich den Schlau wechsel, aber sonst eher weniger. Mein altes Rad hatte zwar auch eine Gangschaltung, aber der Umwerfer war festgerostet und die Kette permanent am größten Kettenblatt (hab ich jetzt eh keinen Stuss von mir gegeben?^^). Irgendwo steil hinauffahren war relativ anstrengend, und mit dem Rad gehts eigentlich ziemlich bequem. 
Für mich ists auf jeden Fall eine spürbare Verbesserung.  Auch die Sperre der Federgabel vorne ist echt nützlich für steilere bergauf Strecken.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Mai 2015)

Heute die erste "Runde" mit meinem MBT gedreht, gute 35 km. Hat Spaß gemacht. Ich war überrascht das ich "nur" 80 Minuten gebraucht habe, nach  mehr als 3 Jahren ohne größere Strecke am Rad und knapp 3 Monate ohne wirkliches Ausdauertraining.


----------



## DP455 (16. Mai 2015)

Na wenn das keine Motivation für mehr ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Das ist halt der Vorteil der größeren 29''er Reifen gepaart mit dem vergleichsweise geringen Rollwiderstand des Rapid Rob. Damit kommt man auf befestigtem Untergrund selbst als Anfänger schon ziemlich flott voran. 'Solltest halt nur aufpassen, dass du es nicht übertreibst und deinem Körper genügend Zeit einräumst, zu regenerieren. Denn das ist letztlich die (wichtigste) Phase, wo sich der (größte) Trainingseffekt einstellt. Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du trainierst. Aber wenn du profiliertes Gelände in deiner Nähe hast, dann würde ich das an deiner Stelle auch nutzen, selbst wenn es "nur" ein rekultivierter Tagebau ist...


----------



## Leob12 (16. Mai 2015)

Ja, Pausen gönne ich meinem Körper schon, hoffentlich nicht zu oft^^ 

Trainieren per se tu ich ja nicht, für mich ist es einfach eine schöne Beschäftigung, ich bin in der Natur, kann die Umgebung genießen und dazu kommt halt der sportliche Aspekt, zumindest derzeit. Der Leistungsgedanke war beim laufen bei mir zwar auch recht gut vorhanden, wirklich vordergründig war es für mich aber einfach ein gesunder Ausgleich zur Uni, der mir Spaß gemacht hat. Leider haben sich immer wieder kleine, aber hartnäckige Probleme aufgetan, die ich aber hoffentlich am Rad nicht haben werde.


----------



## DP455 (16. Mai 2015)

Ich bin früher selbst auch viel gelaufen (wettkampfmäßig bis zum HM) und dann aus Motivations- und Kostengründen (brauchte dann aufgrund einer einseitigen Fehlstellung irgendwann Einlagen) auf's Rad umgestigen. Letztlich ist es dann ja halt auch so, dass man seine erlaufbare Umgebung irgendwann aus dem ff kennt, wenn man selbst kein Auto besitzt...


----------



## Leob12 (16. Mai 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Ich bin früher selbst auch viel gelaufen (wettkampfmäßig bis zum HM) und dann aus Motivations- und Kostengründen (brauchte dann aufgrund einer einseitigen Fehlstellung irgendwann Einlagen) auf's Rad umgestigen. Letztlich ist es dann ja halt auch so, dass man seine erlaufbare Umgebung irgendwann aus dem ff kennt, wenn man selbst kein Auto besitzt...



Stimmt. 
Bei mir wars zwar so das ich dann weiter gelaufen bin, nur hab ich es dann so gut wie immer übertrieben und Blasen waren die Folge^^
Durchs Gelände bzw steilere Bergabstrecken gingen sowieso nicht, wegen dem Knie, was auch schade ist, so war ich nämlich ziemlich auf die eher ebenen Asphaltstrecken limitiert, was weder interessant zu laufen noch schonend für die Gelenke ist. Außerdem mochte ich es nie in der näheren Umgebung der Stadt zu laufen, ständig irgendwelche Hunde und andere Läufer unterwegs. Hat mich zwar immer angespornt schneller zu laufen, nur am liebsten laufe ich dann doch alleine auf eher abgelegenen Strecken. 
Nun hab ich mit dem Rad aber eine weit höhere Reichweite, ich kann mir Getränk und ein paar Energieriegel mitnehmen und meine Fahrt damit verlängern. Beim Laufen eher unpraktisch eine Flasche in einer Hand^^


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin derzeit dabei, eine neue "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" zu bauen,  die Idee ist ein schnelles, robustes Rad für Straße und leichtes Gelände, mit alltagstauglichen Aufbauten.

Rahmen und Gabel sind nun da ...    Was meint ihr?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2015)

ich bin kein großer freund von cube und auch nicht vom IS2000 Standard, aber am schauen was du daraus machst.

Ich hab übrigens auch ein neues Projekt 

PS: GPS Koordinaten würde ich entfernen


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Von Cube im allgemeinen bin ich auch kein besonderer Fan,  aber der Rahmen gefiel mir.  Hatte exakt die Ausstattung die ich haben wollte, Verarbeitung sieht in Ordnung aus und das Design war auch ok.  Dazu relativ günstig. 

GPS-Koordinaten? Laut meiner Übersicht stehen keine in den Metadaten?


----------



## cerbero (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bekomm was in Aachen (recht präzise) angezeigt wenn ich in den exif-Daten zu deinem Bild schaue.
Aber ja, der Rahmen ist schick.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Windows keeping it classy:    Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich die Daten editieren will


----------



## Defenz0r (18. Mai 2015)

Lol ich finds so lustig, das ist ja wirklich exakt 

Versuchs mal damit.
PhotoME - Exif, IPTC & ICC Metadata Editor


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Danke, damit ging es.  Wenn auch etwas umständlich, ich bin zu faul so viele Sachen einzeln zu editieren  

Die Position war übrigens nicht 100% korrekt.  Aber doch beeindruckend nah dran.  Ich weiß, warum ich bei Navigation seit sechs Jahren nur noch auf Nokia setze 


Hab trotzdem mal die GPS-Position für Bilder abgeschaltet, dann muss ich da in Zukunft nicht drauf achten. Sinnvoll einsetzen wird man die vermutlich eh nie.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2015)

Warum soll man die GPS Daten von den EXIFs entfernen?


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

Weil man Kriminellen vielleicht nicht verraten will, wo sie Diebesgut finden könnten...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit dabei, eine neue "eierlegende  Wollmilchsau" zu bauen,  die Idee ist ein schnelles, robustes Rad für  Straße und leichtes Gelände, mit alltagstauglichen Aufbauten.
> 
> Rahmen und Gabel sind nun da ...    Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...


Wenn es leichtes Gelände ist und robust und schnell (leicht) sein soll, wieso nimmst du dann keine Starrgabel?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bei mir wars zwar so das ich dann weiter  gelaufen bin, nur hab ich es dann so gut wie immer übertrieben und  Blasen waren die Folge^^...


Blasen sind aber eher eine Folge von nicht (mehr) passendem Schuhwerk und/oder schlechten Socken. Generell würde ich hier jedem Läufer eine Laufbandanalyse im nächsten Fachgeschäft empfehlen. Bei 'ner kompetenten Beratung gibt man dann beim ersten mal auch gerne etwas mehr für einen passenden Schuh aus. Später kann man das Modell dann ja auch im Internet ordern. Lange hält so'n Schuh (Dämpfung/Stütze) bei regelmäßiger Benutzung eh nicht. 

Mit den Knien hatte ich glücklicherweise nie Probleme. Aber wenn ich an dieser Stelle welche bekommen hätte, dann hätte ich DEFINITIV pausiert und 'nen Sportarzt aufgesucht. Ich kenne Läufer, die sich auf Teufel komm raus mit Voltaren Pillen ihren Bewegungsapparat ruiniert haben, um neue Bestzeiten aufstellen und sich selbst und/oder anderen etwas beweisen zu müssen. Das ist krank. 

Ansonsten, für längere Trainingsstrecken in den wärmeren Monaten hatte ich zur Flüssigkeitsversorgung immer einen FuelBelt (Erfindung aus dem Triathlon) mit dabei...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Wenn es leichtes Gelände ist und robust und schnell (leicht) sein soll, wieso nimmst du dann keine Starrgabel?



Der Haupteinsatzbereich wird auf der Straße sein, also werden da eventuell relativ kleine Reifen draufkommen.  
Da macht eine kleine Dämpfergabel schon Sinn. 

Ich habe lange darüber nachgedacht ob ich nicht lieber eine Starrgabel fahren will,  aber im Grunde will ich es einfach nicht.


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

Zeig mir mal 'nen Cyclocrosser mit Federgabel. Und die haben auch schmale Reifen, sehr schmale zum Teil...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal 'nen Cyclocrosser mit Federgabel. Und die haben auch schmale Reifen, sehr schmale zum Teil...



Zeig mir mal nen alltagstauglichen Cyclocrosser.

Nebenbei bemerkt ist das auch nicht ganz korrekt, die meisten Cyclocross-Rahmen und -Gabeln sind so konstruiert, dass das Material in sich etwas federn kann.


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

Was bedeutet für dich alltagstauglich? Ich sehe hier jede Menge Fahrradkuriere (das ganze Jahr über) mit Cyclocrossern rumfahren. Und wenn ich dann noch sehe, wie die mit ihren Rädern teilweise im Gelände unterwegs sind, dann ziehe ich meinen (nicht vorhandenen) Hut...


----------



## Leob12 (18. Mai 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Blasen sind aber eher eine Folge von nicht (mehr) passendem Schuhwerk und/oder schlechten Socken. Generell würde ich hier jedem Läufer eine Laufbandanalyse im nächsten Fachgeschäft empfehlen. Bei 'ner kompetenten Beratung gibt man dann beim ersten mal auch gerne etwas mehr für einen passenden Schuh aus. Später kann man das Modell dann ja auch im Internet ordern. Lange hält so'n Schuh (Dämpfung/Stütze) bei regelmäßiger Benutzung eh nicht.
> 
> Mit den Knien hatte ich glücklicherweise nie Probleme. Aber wenn ich an dieser Stelle welche bekommen hätte, dann hätte ich DEFINITIV pausiert und 'nen Sportarzt aufgesucht. Ich kenne Läufer, die sich auf Teufel komm raus mit Voltaren Pillen ihren Bewegungsapparat ruiniert haben, um neue Bestzeiten aufstellen und sich selbst und/oder anderen etwas beweisen zu müssen. Das ist krank.
> 
> Ansonsten, für längere Trainingsstrecken in den wärmeren Monaten hatte ich zur Flüssigkeitsversorgung immer einen FuelBelt (Erfindung aus dem Triathlon) mit dabei...



Schuhe haben gepasst, Laufbandanalyse inklusive Einlagen  
Socken hab ich welche von X Bionic verwendet, die Marke hat mir bei langen Märschen schon geholfen. Tape war auch immer dabei. Hab meine Blasen auch stark verringern können, nur waren sie dann nach längeren Strecken irgendwo wo ich sie nicht erwartet habe, zwischen den Zehen zum Beispiel ^^ 

Ich hab nach Knieschmerzen auch immer pausiert. Nur bei den Shin Splits hab ich es mal übertrieben, aber zum Glück ohne Folgen. Hab dann auch direkt 2,5 Monate nix läuferisch gemacht. 
Das Problem an den Knieschmerzen war, das ich einmal schön gelaufen bin, und dann hatte ich am Tag darauf meist Knieschmerzen. Die sind nur aufgefallen wenn ich Stufen bergab gegangen bin, oder eben beim Laufen. Dazu kam noch, das sie teilweise aufgetreten sind, nicht immer. Also relativ lästig das ganze^^ Mit Schmerzmittel hab ich nix zu tun, außer ich hab mal weider Migräne xD


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Mit Gepäck oder schnell, bergauf, bergab, mal Straße, mal Schotter/Erde/...  Tag, Nacht, ...  all solche Sachen. 

Cyclocross-Räder sind sehr interessant und wenn ich gerade das Geld hätte, würde ich mir mit Sicherheit auch mal eins holen.  Aber als Alltagsrad brauche ich etwas, was nicht ganz so filigran wirkt, und damit zurecht kommt in verschiedenster Weise rau behandelt zu werden. 

Aktuell tut den Job ein älteres KTM Veneto, das aber in vielerlei Hinsicht einfach überfordert ist.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2015)

OK, Das ist meine Schönheit. Quasi ein 5 Jahre altes Merida. Seit ich aufs Land gezogen bin, fahr ich jeden Tag ca. ne Stunde. Die Gegend hier ist wunderschön zur Zeit, mit den blühenden Rapsfeldern und den vielen Hügeln...

Ich muss mich mal so langsam nach nem gescheiten Helm für die Birne umkucken. Geht teilweise echt steil runter. Ist was anderes, als in der Stadt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

Die Gepäcktauglichkeit kann ich nicht bewerten. Aber für alles andere, was du da nennst, sind die Querfeldeinrenner mit dem entsprechenden Reifen wie gemacht, vorausgesetzt man hat 'ne gute Fahrtechnik / akrobatische Fähigkeiten. Letzteres ist neben dem finanziellen Aspekt auch der Grund, warum ich mir kein solches Vehikel zugelegt habe...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Hm ja ...   wie gesagt, ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht,  bin aber der Meinung dass es doch ein wenig robuster sein sollte. 

Die Fahrtechnik wäre nicht das Problem  


@Seabound:
Hübsch.  Deine Umgebung ist echt wunderschön lädt geradezu ein zum Radfahren.

Das Thema Helm ...  Jaja.  Das kenne ich.   Ich habe sogar einen ganz brauchbaren (eigentlich zwei, wenn man mal den großen als "Fahrradhelm" zählt),  aber ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich im Alltag auch oft zu faul bin den zu tragen. Es ist einfach zu unpraktisch, ihn danach den ganzen Tag lang mit sich rumzuschleppen.
Allerdings nutze ich ihn manchmal wenns entweder  regnet oder dunkel wird, gegen beides ist er ganz gut ausgerüstet


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2015)

Ich könnte den UVEX-Helm von meiner Schwiegermutter haben. Die fährt so gut wie kein Rad mehr. Mal kucken. Wenn der optisch einigermaßen ok ist, nehm ich erstmal den. Für Wald und Wiese wirds wohl gehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

UVEX baut ganz brauchbare Helme. Wenn er passt und noch nicht zu alt ist, wäre das mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl. 

Mein kleiner kommt von Alpina.  Der große von O'neal.


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

@ Stryke7

Meinst nicht, dass so'n CrMo-Rahmen stabil genug ist? Schau dir doch mal an, zum Beispiel auf YouTube, was die Querfeldeinrenner damit alles veranstalten...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> @ Stryke7
> 
> Meinst nicht, dass so'n CrMo-Rahmen stabil genug ist? Schau dir doch mal an, zum Beispiel auf YouTube, was die Querfeldeinrenner damit alles veranstalten...



Möchtest du mal eine Schadesstatistik von mir sehen?  

Ein paar Highlights:

-gebrochene Vorderachse

-abgebrochener Lenker (im normalen Straßenverkehr!)

-verbogener Lenker

-unzählige gerissene Ketten

-durch Zugkraft verbogene Kettenblätter

-durch zu wenig Bodenfreiheit kaputt gemachte Kettenblätter

-pulverisiertes Tretlager

-gerissene Speichen

das geht so weiter ...    und da sind keine Unfälle oder sonstiges mit eingerechnet, nur Dinge die während der Fahrt passiert sind.

Glaubst du immer noch,  ein Fahrrad, bei dem die meisten Rohre dünner sind als meine Finger,  würde bei mir jahrelang überleben?


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du dir nur einfach eine andere Sportart suchen, abspecken (Rohre, die dünner sind als Finger), oder beides...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir nur einfach eine andere Sportart suchen, abspecken (Rohre, die dünner sind als Finger), oder beides...



Zu Beginn war ich tatsächlich noch ziemlich leicht  

Mittlerweile bin ich nicht mehr ganz so leicht, aber auch noch nicht allzu fett.  

Viele der oben genannten Probleme kamen auch eher durch eine langfristige Belastung, als durch eine kurze Gewalteinwirkung.  Der abgebrochene Lenker dürfte so ein Fall gewesen sein,  der jahrelang belastet wurde und dann an einem Winterabend bei -5°C einfach gerissen ist. 
Gleiches gilt vermutlich für eines der verbogenen Kettenblätter,  wobei das auch kein besonders hochwertiges Teil war.  

Auch bei den Ketten dürfte dort das Problem gelegen haben, zusammen mit unsymmetrischen Belastungen beim schalten etc. 


Das war auch mit einer der Gründe warum ich entschieden habe, dass das neue Rad auf 29er MTB-Teilen basieren soll.  Dort bekommt man häufig deutlich bessere Sachen als zB im Trekking- oder Fitnessrad-Bereich.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2015)

Und du vergleichst jetzt gebrochene Aluteile aus dem Treckingbereich mit einem anständigen Stahlrahmen und glaubst dass letzterer nicht besser sein kann nur weil er nicht so groß ist?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und du vergleichst jetzt gebrochene Aluteile aus dem Treckingbereich mit einem anständigen Stahlrahmen und glaubst dass letzterer nicht besser sein kann nur weil er nicht so groß ist?


Die wenigsten davon waren aus dem Trekking Bereich.


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

Von den von dir genannten Schäden habe ich (glücklicherweise) noch keinen einzigen gehabt. Es sollte aber schon klar sein, dass sich das ein oder andere sicher vermeiden ließe, wenn man seine Komponenten pfleglich behandelt und dementsprechend auch pflegt. Ich achte zum Beispiel penibelst auf einen gut geölten und sauberen Antrieb (Kette, Kassette, Kurbel), insbesondere in den kalten / nassen Monaten. Hier kann ich mittlerweile ein Loblied auf das Rohloff-Öl singen...


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2015)

Schau dir einfach mal die Festigkeiten etc. von CrMo gegenüber einer typischen Alulegierung an. Ersterer ist einfach deutlich stabiler ohne dabei unflexibel zu sein und kann dem entsprechend auch deutlich dünnere Rahmen zusammen halten.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Da achte ich auch drauf.  In der Stadt ist im Winter das größte Problem, dass die Kette jeden Tag sehr viel Salz sieht und danach entsprechend ausgetrocknet ist.  

Aber bei manchen Dingen hilft es einfach nur, in bessere Materialqualität zu investieren, um Probleme loszuwerden.


@Olstyle:  Ich weiß, aber wie schon gesagt: Ich denke, dass ich mit einer MTB-Basis besser klarkommen werde.


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich will als nächstes auf jeden Fall 'ne Surly-Starrgabel (CrMo) für mein 26''er, weil ich dann mit leicht veränderter Geometrie und über 1kg weniger an Gewicht noch mehr Rennradler ärgern kann. Das ist schon lustig, wenn man jetzt schon mit 'nem ~500€ 26''er mit 2,2er Schlappen (vorne X-King RS, hinten Race-King RS) mit knapp 35 km/h auf ebenem Terrain im Windschatten gut mit schlechter trainierten Rennradlern mithalten kann. Da kommt manch einer von denen schon in's Grübeln.
Aber Spaß beiseite, 'habe einfach festgestellt, dass ich bei dem, was ich mache, mittlerweile fast ~90% mit gesperrter Gabel unterwegs bin und damit besser klarkomme, als ich anfangs gedacht habe...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Jepp, war auch meine erste Idee.  Schön leicht vorne ...   bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass es vielleicht doch ein wenig sehr unkomfortabel wird.  Schließlich sind die meisten Straßenreifen relativ kleinvolumig. 

Ich habe dann eine Weile nach guten 28" Gabeln geschaut,  aber da gibts irgendwie nur Mist.   Deshalb der Wechsel in den 29"er Bereich.


----------



## DP455 (18. Mai 2015)

Das ist dann aber schon 'ne, gelinde gesagt, merkwürdige Kombi, ein 29''er mit Federgabel und kleinvolumigen Straßenreifen. Abseits der Straße wirst du damit wenig Freude haben. Denn wenn die Reifen nicht greifen, hilft dir die Gabel auch nicht weiter, mal abgesehen davon, dass du im Gelände mit breiteren, profilierteren Reifen sogar schneller unterwegs wärst. Und auf der Straße wirst du dich früher oder später über das zusätzliche Gewicht ärgern, das du dir von Anfang an hättest sparen können...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Ja, das habe ich alles auf dem Schirm. 

Ich dachte mir, dass für eventuelle, längere Ausfahrten die Reifen wechseln könnte.  Deutlich angenehmer wäre es, zwei vollstände Sätze Räder zu haben, das würde aber mindestens 300€ zusätzlich kosten. 

Dass es etwas seltsam aussehen wird, ist mir auch bewusst ...   ich suche derzeit nach einem mittelgroßen Slick oder Semi-Slick,  das ist leider nicht besonders einfach zu finden. 

Wie gut die Gabel sich auf der Straße macht, muss man sehen.  Ich denke, das knappe Kilo Mehrgewicht wird nicht zu schlimm, aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja. 
Im Allgemeinen achte ich gerade nirgendwo aufs Gewicht. Nach derzeitigem Stand wird das ein ziemlicher Panzer 

Egal, bin ich gewöhnt


----------



## DP455 (19. Mai 2015)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle ja eher einen leichten Allrounder mit geringem Rollwiderstand und gutem Pannenschutz draufziehen, ergo Conti X-King/(Raceking) Racesport 29x2,0 oder Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo Pacestar Snakeskin 29x2,1. Gerade was Pannnenschutz angeht, hätte ich bei den (Semi)-Slicks echte Bedenken. Für jeden Platten, der mir erspart bleibt, büße ich dann auch liebend gerne die Zeit ein, die ich mit einem (Semi)-Slick unter Umständen schneller gewesen wäre, vor allem in den kälteren Monaten. Aber gut, ist deine Entscheidung...


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2015)

Die sind aber alle nicht besonders schnell ...     sie sind für weichere Untergründe ausgelegt, nicht für Asphalt. 

Und wer sagt, dass es keine pannensicheren Slicks gibt?


----------



## DP455 (19. Mai 2015)

Nur weil ich persönlich keine (Semi)-Slicks mit gutem Pannenschutz kenne, heißt das nicht, dass es diese nicht gibt. Natürlich sind die 3 genannten keine reinen Straßenreifen, aber Allrounder, die aufgrund ihres geringen Rollwiderstands auch auf der Straße eine sehr gute Figur machen. Bist du mal einen der 3 genannten gefahren? Ich weiß ja nicht, was du tempomäßig so anstrebst. Aber 35 km/h auf der Straße sind bei durchschnittlicher Fitness mit 29''er Raceking RS nun wirklich kein großes Ding. Nur mal so, was rein technisch bei entsprechender Unterstützung mit diesen Reifen möglich wäre: Serienreif: Corratec bringt Super-E-Bike E-Bow - 80 km/h schnell, 10.000 Euro teuer - Infos und Bilder bei elektrobike-online.com - und das sind 26''er...

Und hier mal zur Einordnung: http://r2-bike.com/bilder/produkte/...ing-29-x-20-Black-Chili-RaceSport-530g_b3.jpg ...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2015)

Meine Durano Plus sind "ubplattbare" Slicks. Allerdings für etwas dünnere Felgen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2015)

Natürlich, mit genug Kraft kannst du auch mit Traktorreifen schnell fahren. 

Es geht dabei nicht nur um die Profilierung, sondern auch um die Materialzusammensetzungen.  Und die Offroad-Reifen sind dabei nicht für Asphalt ausgelegt, die Gummimischungen sind anders. 

Aber ja, ich kenne alle drei Reifen.

Eigentlich wäre eine etwas größere Version der ersten Auflage des Continental Sport Contact toll.  Aber offenbar muss ich mal testen, wie die neue "lizard skin" Oberfläche ist. 

Ansonsten habe ich gerade Augen auf:
-Schwalbe Kojak
-Schwalbe Marathon Racer
(beide klein)
-Schwalbe Marathon Almotion
-Schwalbe Super Moto 
(beide groß)

-Continental Sport Contact
-Continental Speed Ride
(beide klein)
-Continental Speed King 
(groß)

-Freedom Thickslick
(groß, und mir unbekannt)

-Tufo Flexus Dry Plus
(mir auch unbekannt)

mal gucken, was es davon wird.  Bis dahin ist noch etwas Zeit. Reflektorstreifen wären vielleicht auch ganz gut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal nen alltagstauglichen Cyclocrosser.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt ist das auch nicht ganz korrekt, die meisten Cyclocross-Rahmen und -Gabeln sind so konstruiert, dass das Material in sich etwas federn kann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Räusper* wurde ursprünglich mal als CR konzipiert 


Ich bevorzuge Stahlrahmen alleine schon weil das Rohrset elegant schlank ist. 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Möchtest du mal eine Schadesstatistik von mir sehen?
> ...


Ich füge hinzu:
Durchschlagene Gabeln, gebrochene Felgen und das hier  
Vorbau mit 5Nm angezogen und nur in der Stadt gefahren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schwalbe Kojak fahre ich seit 4 oder 5 Jahren. hat 1X000 Km runter. Fahre ich ganzjährig in der Stadt, auch bei Schnee. Hatte bis jetzt eine Panne je Rad.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2015)

Die fehlende Straßenverkehrszulassungsfähigkeit im ersten Bild würde ich jetzt mal als "nicht-alltagstauglich" einstufen.  Aber ansonsten ein hübsches Rad.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die fehlende Straßenverkehrszulassungsfähigkeit im ersten Bild würde ich jetzt mal als "nicht-alltagstauglich" einstufen.  Aber ansonsten ein hübsches Rad.



Batterielicht (RR unter 9kg), Katzenaugen und fertig.
Aber es ging dabei auch nur darum, dass es Crosser mit Federgabel gibt. Alltagstauglich ist es durch fehlende Lichtanlage wirklich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2015)

Sind reflektierende Flanken am Mantel eigentlich offiziell ein akzeptierter Katzenaugen-Ersatz?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2015)

Oh stimmt, hab ich eben nicht drauf geachtet und war im Gegenlicht auch etwas unklar.

Aber das ist nicht mal in der Nähe von einer "richtigen" Gabel  




Olstyle schrieb:


> Sind reflektierende Flanken am Mantel eigentlich offiziell ein akzeptierter Katzenaugen-Ersatz?




Ja sind sie.  

Sehen auch besser aus, und sind meist sogar effektiver.


----------



## DP455 (19. Mai 2015)

Die Speichenreflektoren (Sticks) auch, aber nur wenn man damit JEDE Speiche bestückt. Werden Batterielichter anstelle von mit Dynamo betriebener Beleuchtung nicht neuerdings an JEDEM Rad akzeptiert, wenn sie nach der StVO zugelassen sind / ein entsprechendes Prüfzeichen aufweisen?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Mai 2015)

Klar, Speichenreflektoren an nur ein paar Speichen sind auch wirklich etwas zu wenig. 


Ja, wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es in letzter Zeit leise, still und heimlich einige Änderungen in der STVZO für Fahrräder.  Batterielichter sind mittlerweile für alle Fahrräder zulässig. 

Vermutlich hat man festgestellt, dass diese einfach relativ zuverlässig sind.  Trotz der Problematik der auszutauschenden Batterien sind sie vermutlich zuverlässiger als die meisten festinstallierten Lampen.  
Insofern war es wohl einfacher und für die allgemeine Sicherheit förderlicher, entsprechende Lampen allgemein zuzulassen. 

Alle Lichtanlagen müssen ein Prüfzeichen tragen,  allerdings dürfen welche ohne Prüfzeichen in Deutschland auch sowieso nicht verkauft werden.

Genaue Infos gibts auch hier:
ADFC | Die neuen Beleuchtungsvorschriften

Meine Finger jucken übrigens, mal tief in den Geldbeutel zu greifen und bei B+M oder SON was zu kaufen ...   die Teile kosten zwar ein Vermögen, aber sie sehen aus als wären sie das auch wert ...   

Naja, das wird wohl eher das letzte sein worum ich mich kümmere, bis dahin wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2015)

Die paar Meter von der Haustüre bis zum Wald, interessiert mich die Verkehrssicherheit nicht so...


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2015)

Mein Schaltauge musste leider mit einem Ast Bekanntschaft gemacht oder kurz: Es ist gebrochen. Muss jetzt bis Ende der Woche auf Ersatz warten


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Mai 2015)

Passiert leider schon mal.


----------



## DP455 (20. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Klar, Speichenreflektoren an nur ein paar Speichen sind auch wirklich etwas zu wenig...


Aber verhältnismäßig und sinnvoll ist die Regelung gegenüber den 2 Katzenaugen pro Rad, die vorgeschrieben sind, nicht. Selbst wenn ich "nur" an jede zweite Speiche einen Stick machen würde, wäre ich damit in der Dunkelheit immer noch deutlich besser zu erkennen als jemand, der mit Katzenaugen unterwegs ist.
Apropos Prüfzeichen, da könnte ich dir auf den Schlag 'ne handvoll Fahrradleuchten verlinken, die über Amazon (bzw. dessen Marktplatz-Plattform) verkauft werden, ohne dass sie ein solches besitzen würden. Entscheidend ist dabei wahrscheinlich, als was man diese Leuchten bewirbt. Eine konsequente Ahndung / Verfolgung ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Mai 2015)

Naja, es gibt immer Wege sich um die Regelungen herumzuwinden ...


----------



## DP455 (20. Mai 2015)

Die hier zum Beispiel: M-Wave Batterielampe, black: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit , als "Batterielampe" (immerhin ohne Prüfzeichen) beworben, der Einsatzzweck dagegen dürfte klar sein, zumal doch jeder weiß, was Messingschlager für Produkte vertreibt. 
Ich habe ein baugleiches Modell (Ikzi), natürlich nur als Zweitbeleuchtung für den Offroad-Einsatz . 'Ärgere mich halt oft darüber, dass das Teil kein Prüfzeichen hat. Denn in der Preisklasse ist das eine der besten Leuchten, die man für das Geld bekommen kann. Die ist wirklich hell (kann aber auch in einem Gegenverkehr freundlichen Modi betrieben werden), die Ausleuchtung gut, die Akkulaufzeit mit Eneeloops XX geil. Die Lampe selbst ist robust gegen Schläge und vor allem, die Leuchte anscheinend auch gegen jegliche Witterungseinflüsse resistent. Wenn ich sehe, was da Sigma oder B&M für teilweise deutlich mehr Geld anbieten, dann bekomme ich echt das Grauen...


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Cool, dass es hier so nen Thread gibt 
Bin Singlespeed infiziert 

Paar meiner Bikes.

Nishiki Triathlete Shimano 600 Arabesque Gruppe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koga Miyata GentsRacer Stronglight 105 / Shimano 600 TriColor / Campagnolo Mix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raleigh Corsa Shimano 105 Golden Arrow Gruppe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koga Miyata Roadspeed L 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koga Miyata Roadwinner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2015)

Da frage ich mich immer:  Gehts bei euch nur geradeaus und bergab?!   

Ich benötige im Alltag fast die gesamte Breite der Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten... 


Schön sind sie aber alle!


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Münster halt..
Bin damit nur innerhalb von Münster unterwegs, da brauchste nur einen Gang.

Aber, Danke!


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2015)

Hm ja ok da geht das vielleicht.  Aber selbst da:  Gibt es eine Übersetzung, mit der man auch noch realistisch anfahren oder sehr langsam fahren kann,  aber trotzdem wirklich schnell wird?


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Beim Anfahren musste halt etwas kräftiger in die Pedale treten, wer das erste mal mit meinem Bike fährt kippt vllt erstmal um. 
Aber man gewöhnt sich dran.
Ich fahre vorne 52 bzw 53 Z und hinten 17Z, also 3,05:1 bzw 3,10:1 Übersetzung.
25km/h kannste gemütlich fahren, und auch wenn bremsen muss, haste dann auch schnell deine normale Trittfrequenz wieder.

Man muss es halt mal probieren.
2,7:1 ist für den Anfang ganz gut.
Also 52:19


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

Du fährst so schnieke Single Speeder in Münster und sie wurden noch nicht geklaut?! Da interessiert mich jetzt doch mal das Schloss. Meine Schwester hat da zum Teil ein Rad pro Quartal "verbraucht", und das waren alles ganz billige.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auf meinem 29"er anfänglich auch 44/13 (3,38:1) gefahren. In der Stadt war das völlig ausreichend, aber da ich das Bike auch im Gelände bewegen will, fahre ich mittlerweile 38/15 (2,53:1). Fürs Gelände top aber in der Stadt trete ich regelmäßig wie ein bekloppter um flüssig mit den Autos mitzufahren.

Die Diebstahlsache ist so eine Sache für sich. Ich fahre fast nur Räder im 1000+ Bereich und mir wurde noch keins geklaut. Ich passe auf wann und wo ich die Abstelle. möglichst nicht länger als ein Seminar/Vorlesung an einer Stelle. Wenn ich zur Arbeit ins Funkhaus fahre, nehme ich nach Möglichkeit meine Stadtschlamp3n. Das ist dann zwar ärgerlich wenn eins davon weg ist, aber auch nur weil ich dann nicht vernünftig nach hause komme. 
Die meisten Räder werden in Magdeburg "zuhause" geklaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2015)

Deswegen hat irgendjemand mal das Konzept der Gangschaltung erfunden ...


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du fährst so schnieke Single Speeder in Münster und sie wurden noch nicht geklaut?! Da interessiert mich jetzt doch mal das Schloss. Meine Schwester hat da zum Teil ein Rad pro Quartal "verbraucht", und das waren alles ganz billige.



Danke!
Hab trelock und abus faltschlösser.
Geklaut wurde kein einziges.
Obwohl ich in der stadt wohne 
Gegenwertig besitze ich auch nur 2-3 bikes und den ein oder anderen rahmen, die anderen wurden verkauft.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Deswegen hat irgendjemand mal das Konzept der Gangschaltung erfunden ...



Singlespeed macht aber mehr Spass


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2015)

Ne, ich muss ehrlich sagen das wäre überhaupt nichts für mich.  Ich muss Geschwindigkeiten von 2km/h bis 40+ km/h fahren können, außerdem auch mal bergauf oder bergab


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

In Münster gibt es halt keinen Berg, also auch kein auf und ab. Als ich das letzte mal zu Besuch war bin ich ein Mountainbike mit kaputter Schaltung gefahren was noch Wer im Keller hatte. Im Endeffekt war das dann auch Singlespeed und das ohne den Gewichtsvorteil. Selbst das war dort aber kein Problem. Bei mir im Bergischen würde ich ohne Schaltung verrückt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jepp, war auch meine erste Idee.  Schön leicht vorne ...   bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass es vielleicht doch ein wenig sehr unkomfortabel wird.  Schließlich sind die meisten Straßenreifen relativ kleinvolumig.
> 
> Ich habe dann eine Weile nach guten 28" Gabeln geschaut,  aber da gibts irgendwie nur Mist.   Deshalb der Wechsel in den 29"er Bereich.



Surly baut dir auch 29"er Starrgabeln - wenn es sein muss für >5 Zoll Breite. Also das ist noch kein Grund, eine Federgabel zu nutzen 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meine Finger jucken übrigens, mal tief in den Geldbeutel zu greifen und bei B+M oder SON was zu kaufen ...   die Teile kosten zwar ein Vermögen, aber sie sehen aus als wären sie das auch wert ...
> 
> Naja, das wird wohl eher das letzte sein worum ich mich kümmere, bis dahin wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.



Also ich fahre jetzt seit einer Saison nen billigen Shimano und kann schon von dem her sagen: Nie wieder Batteriestress am Alltagsrad.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich immer:  Gehts bei euch nur geradeaus und bergab?!
> 
> Ich benötige im Alltag fast die gesamte Breite der Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten...



Ich bin auch schon ein paar Sekunden nach dem Anfahren von 44:28 auf 44:13 durch. Viele Gänge brauche ich zwar nicht zwingend bzw. nur um den Verschleiß zu verteilen, aber mit einem Gang, mit dem bei Bedarf >>30 fahren kann, käme ich nicht schnell genug von der Ampel weg, um >>20 fahren zu können


----------



## DP455 (21. Mai 2015)

Beim Anfahren ist (m)ein 26''er aufgrund der geringeren Schwungmasse desöfteren von Vorteil. Von 0 auf 25 geht es bei mir mit der Raceking/X-King - Kombi daher mit Kampfgewicht ziemlich schnell, wobei ich in der Stadt momentan mit 40:18 anfahre und dann im besten Fall, aber selten, auch bis aufd die  größtmögliche Übersetzung (40:11) runterschalte. Der Sprung auf 30 dauert dafür aber umso länger, weil ich auf hohe Trittfrequenzen achte. Aerodynamisch wäre 'ne Unterlenker- oder Triathlon-Position sicher von Vorteil, um die höheren Geschwindigkeiten zu erreichen. Nur bezweifle ich, dass mein Rücken das mitmachen würde, abgesehen davon, dass insbesondere Unterlenker an 'nem MTB sicher ziemlich schräg aussehen würde. 35 ist ohne Wind(schatten)- oder Terrainunterstützung (Gefälle) daher schon ambitioniert, aber bei gutem Straßenbelag in ebenen Terrain durchaus machbar. Auf längeren, profilierteren Strecken (und in den kälteren Monaten) fahre ich aber am liebsten entspannt mit dem 30er Kettenblatt in Kombination mit den 4 kleinsten Ritzeln, weil das Schalten mit der kleinstmöglichen Spreizung der 4 kleinsten Ritzel (11-12-13-14) der neuen Kassette echt Laune macht, wie ich mittlerweile festgestellt habe...


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In Münster gibt es halt keinen Berg, also auch kein auf und ab. Als ich das letzte mal zu Besuch war bin ich ein Mountainbike mit kaputter Schaltung gefahren was noch Wer im Keller hatte. Im Endeffekt war das dann auch Singlespeed und das ohne den Gewichtsvorteil. Selbst das war dort aber kein Problem. Bei mir im Bergischen würde ich ohne Schaltung verrückt.



Ne Gangschaltung macht wirklich in Münster keinen Sinn, wenn man nur in der Stadt unterwegs ist.
Mutti fuhr quasi auch Singlespeed, so ein olles Damenrad von der Stange, bei der aus Kostengründen einfach keine Gangschaltung dran ist.
Damit war sie auch recht flott unterwegs, wurde ihr aber dann geklaut. Hab ihr dann mal zum B-Day nen KTM mit 8-Gang gekauft, damit ist sie nicht mehr so flott, sagt sie mir aber nicht, weils nen Geschenk war


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich überlege, wieviele Gangwechsel ich in den ersten 10 Sekunden nach dem Anfahren mache ...    ich würde auch auf einer komplett geraden Strecke nicht mit einem Singlespeed Rad klarkommen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2015)

Mit meinem Citybomber hab ich auch die Gänge so durchgeknallt.
Das war aber auch ein Eisenschwein gewesen, 15kg hatte der glaub ich.
Alfine 8 Gang, Shimano Zee Bremse und ne Dura-Ace Kurbel aus der Restekiste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist auch ein ziemlich wilder Aufbau   Sieht aber irgendwie interessant aus ...  

Was sind denn das für Bremsscheiben?


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege, wieviele Gangwechsel ich in den ersten 10 Sekunden nach dem Anfahren mache ...    ich würde auch auf einer komplett geraden Strecke nicht mit einem Singlespeed Rad klarkommen.


Irgendwie ziemlich interessant zu lesen, wie unterschiedlich die Fahrgewohnheiten sein können. Auf ebener Strecke fahre ich meistens in dem Gang an, mit dem ich im Anschluss auch ~ 30 km/h und etwas mehr fahre. Fahre aber auch grundsätzlich im Stehen und mit voller Kraft an.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2015)

Ich hab nach dem Kreuzbandriss+Op(natürlich nicht wegen Radfahren) komplett umgestellt. Vorher hab ich eher mit Kraft getreten und Schalten war mehr oder weniger optional. Jetzt geh ich auf Frequenz, einfach weil sonst das Knie zicken macht.


----------



## DP455 (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn man viel im Stadtverkehr mit Stop & Go, Ausweichmanövern oder Ampeln unterwegs ist, dann gewöhnt man sich das ziemlich schnell ab. Es sei denn, man hat was wirklich leichtes mit wenig Rollwiderstand unter dem Hintern. Dann kommt man mit 'ner entsprechenden Übersetzung (wie der hier bereits angesprochene 52:19) sicher gut vom Fleck und kann dann auch recht leicht auf 30km/h beschleunigen. Rein von der Dynamik (Beschleunigung) und vom gesundheitlichen Aspekt (Gelenke) her macht es aber wenig Sinn, auf Teufel komm raus durchgehend einen oder mehrere "dicke" Gänge treten zu wollen...


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab nach dem Kreuzbandriss+Op(natürlich nicht wegen Radfahren) komplett umgestellt. Vorher hab ich eher mit Kraft getreten und Schalten war mehr oder weniger optional. Jetzt geh ich auf Frequenz, einfach weil sonst das Knie zicken macht.


Das ist verständlich.
Ich mache die Frequenz auch von der zu fahrenden Strecke abhängig. Wenn es mal etwas länger wird, kann man es sich nicht leisten, dass man an jeder Steigung etwas mehr Kraft als nötig verliert.

@ DP455
Mein Rad wiegt 11kg, hat tatsächlich kaum Rollwiderstand und ich bin ziemlich trainiert.
Durch die Stadt fahre ich grundsätzlich keine Touren. Ich wohne am Stadtrand und komme nach 3 Minuten zur ersten Ampel. Die nächste ist dann mindestens 10 Minuten entfernt. Später wird die Strecke von Ampel zu Ampel noch länger. 
Mit in dicke Gänge treten wollen hat das nichts zu tun. Ich bin Ruckzuck auf 30.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

hehe, da schließe ich mich an.  Ich trete "meine" Trittfrequenz, egal ob mit 3 km/h oder 45.


----------



## DP455 (23. Mai 2015)

Ich habe vielleicht 'ne handvoll Ampeln, um auf meiner Standardroute aus der Stadt rauszukommen. Nach 10km bin ich dann bereits an den gut geteerten Rundwegen unserer rekultivierten Tagebaue angelangt. Spätestens dann bin ich froh über die Ritzel, die mir zur Verfügung steht. Ansonsten gibt's hier mehr als genug profiliertes Gelände in der näheren Umgebung. Bei Steigungsprozenten bis zu 15% ist der Begriff "Tieflandsbucht" irreführend...


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

Ich will diesen Sommer wieder eine Radtour von Siegen bis nach Düsseldorf (ca. 130km) fahren. 
Hinfahrt morgens mit der Bahn und dann gehts los. Die Landschaft ist dort genial und auf vielen Landstraßen begegnet man nur alle paar Minuten einem Auto.
Ich fahre zwar liebend gerne Steigungen, aber da fährt man sie wirklich durchgehend. Geiler, aber auch anstrengender gehts kaum. Irgendwann kommt der Zeitpunkt, den dem man sich nicht mehr so darüber freut. 
Sonst fahre ich eigentlich eher selten längere Strecken als bis Köln und zurück, aber als Belastungstest muss das sein.

Falls jemand mitkommen will, es sind noch Plätze frei. Meine Freunde wollen nicht einmal die halbe Strecke fahren.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Falls jemand mitkommen will, es sind noch Plätze frei. Meine Freunde wollen nicht einmal die halbe Strecke fahren.


Würde ja kommen, nur sind 270km bis zu etwas zu viel 
Ich habe derzeit ein altes Peugeot Rennrad. Ist bestimmt 20 Jahre alt und fährt wie am ersten Tag


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Würde ja kommen, nur sind 270km bis zu etwas zu viel
> Ich habe derzeit ein altes Peugeot Rennrad. Ist bestimmt 20 Jahre alt und fährt wie am ersten Tag


Ja, das ist dann doch schon äußerst grenzwertig. Ich fahre auf nem Crossbike.
Damit kann man die meisten Rennradfahrer gut ärgern.


----------



## BlindxDeath (25. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein ziemlich wilder Aufbau   Sieht aber irgendwie interessant aus ...
> 
> Was sind denn das für Bremsscheiben?



Waren Alligator Starlite Bremsscheiben.
Aber frag mich nicht wie die gebremst haben..für die Stadt hats gereicht 

Hab mal mein Raleigh Corsa Rahmen ausgegraben und bau das "neu" auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde paar Neuteile bestellen.
Was ansteht:
Konus-Tretlager kommt ein anderes gebrauchtes rein
Schöne gebrauchte Kurbel
Chillige 52/19 Übersetzung
Neue Bremszüge und Bremshebel
Flatbar-Lenker
Schwarzes Lenkerband

Soll dann verkauft werden, ist mir mit meinen 180cm zu groß der Rahmen.



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe derzeit ein altes Peugeot Rennrad. Ist bestimmt 20 Jahre alt und fährt wie am ersten Tag



Vintage bzw alte Rennräder sind eh die geilsten


----------



## DP455 (25. Mai 2015)

Wie schnell kann man mit solchen Vintage-Rädern mit 'ner 52:19 Übersetzung auf ebener Strecken ohne Windunterstützung bei optimalen Straßenbelag über 'nen längeren Zeitraum fahren? ~35km/h?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Mai 2015)

bei 23-622 und 85U/min
etwa 30
bei 23-622 und 100U/min
etwa 35

Online Ritzelrechner / Übersetzungsrechner / Entfaltungsrechner für Kettenschaltungen


----------



## BlindxDeath (25. Mai 2015)

Ich denk so 25-30kmh sind kein Problem, wenn die Bedingungen optimal sind, gemessen hab ichs nie.
Damit solltest du schneller unterwegs sein als diese neuen singlespeeder für 300€ ausm Netz, bzw es ist nicht so anstrengend und die parts sind haltbarer.

Meine wiegen knappe 10kg.
Die neuen mit stahlrahmen wiegen ja auch schon knappe 12kg.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juni 2015)

Heute das erste Mal eine "längere" Strecke gefahren, insgesamt etwas mehr als 50km. Viel gegessen hatte ich vorher nicht, eine Banane 1,5 Std nach dem Mittagessen (es gab Pizza^^). Während der Fahrt hab ich noch einen Isostar-Riegel gegessen. 
Leider hab ich ab km40 Krämpfe in den vorderen Oberschenkeln bekommen und bin auf den letzten 10 km 2x abgestiegen damit ich sie wieder halbwegs wegbekomme 
Höhenmäßig war es nichts außergewöhnliches, 600m positiv. 

Naja, das nächste mal esse ich was andere und mehr vorher, war mir eine Lehre.
Trotzdem hat es schon Spaß gemacht


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2015)

Und trinken nicht vergessen!


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2015)

Zum Trinken hatte ich genug  hab unterwegs auch aufgefüllt.


----------



## DP455 (3. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich nachmittags oder abends mit dem Radl eine längere Ausfahrt (2-3/1/2 Stunden) geplant habe, dann habe ich mir mein Energiedepot schon mittags geschaffen. Und das geht mit den einfachsten Gerichten (selbstgemachte Reis- oder Nudelpfannen, Rührei mit Spinat, Kartoffeln, Leinöl, Leberwurst & Quark etc.). Da schmeiß ich mir nicht irgendwelches fettiges (Fertig)Zeugs rein, schon gar nicht in den letzten Stunden vor längeren Ausfahrten. Denn letztlich sind das dann wertlose Kalorien und schon allein deshalb kontraproduktiv, weil durch den Verdauungsprozess der Körper nicht nur unnötig belastet wird, und das bei mehr oder weniger intensiver körperlicher Betätigung, sondern das ganze auch noch massiv Energie kostet, unter Umständen sogar mehr als man eigentlich zugeführt hat. Die Banane würde ich mir persönlich eher für das Frühstück oder zum Auffüllen der Depots nach dem Training (Stichwort Kohlenhydratfenster) aufheben. Riegel oder Fruchtschnitten (gibt's übrigens beides gleichwertig, günstiger und zum Teil auch weniger süß bei Drogerieketten, zum Beispiel bei Rossmann) gebe ich mir immer, wenn ich unterwegs Pausen einlege. Für den Notfall habe ich dann auch noch 1 Gel mit dabei. Dafür brauche ich dann aber viel Flüssigkeit zum Nachspülen.     

Ansonsten achte ich auch darauf, bereits vor längeren Ausfahrten hydriert (Urin wässrig) zu sein, also über den Tag schon ausreichend und regelmäßig zu trinken (bevorzugt Medium-Mineralwasser). Dann komme ich bei 50km-Touren mit 'ner 0,75er Trinkflasche hin, bei 90km-Touren (mehr fahre ich nicht) mit 2 hin. Die leere ich dann aber auch konsequent und beginne damit, bevor das Durstgefühl einsetzt. Zudem fahre ich in den wärmeren Monaten bei Sonnenschein und Temperaturen jenseits der 20°C nur in den Abendstunden, bei Hitze oder Schwüle gar nicht. 
Gute Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Verträglichkeit, Wirkung und Geschmack habe ich über die Jahre mit Xenofit & Dextro-Energy Getränkepulvern gemacht, wobei ich grundsätzlich niedriger dosiere als angegeben (3/4), weil mir das sonst zu süß wäre. An den letzten Krampf kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern. 

Früher habe ich auf die Flüssigkeitsversorgung weniger geachtet. Denn beim Radeln merkt man ja durch den Fahrtwind viel weniger als beim Laufen, wie viel man eigentlich verschwitzt. Und das ist ja nicht nur Flüssigkeit, sondern auch wichtige Mineralien, die da gleichzeitig mit flöten gehen und dann bei zu geringer Konzentration eine häufige Ursache von Krämpfe sein können. Und da sind die isotonischen Pulver oder als günstiger Ersatz auch 'ne selbstgemachte Schorle mit 'ner Spur Salz nicht schlecht,,,


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juni 2015)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr ne schöne Abfahrt runterdüst, der Weg recht breit ist, euch eine Hundehalter entgegen kommt und statt dass er minimal Platz macht, geht er extra in der Mitte und hat dann noch die ungesunde Vorstellung, er könnte euch jetzt anmachen, nur weil ihm euer Tempo nicht gefällt? Das tollste ist dann natürlich, wenn er noch seinen Hund auf euch hetzt...
Wäre das keine Frau gewesen, hätte ich mich wohl nicht mehr mäßigen könen.
Was zum Kuckuck soll das? Ich fahre immer vorsichtig, wenn mir jemand entegen kommt und bin noch nie in jemanden hinein gefahren...


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre meistens einfach weiter,  aber ja, Fußgänger und Fahrradfahrer sind irgendwie Erzfeinde. Das schönste Territorium dafür ist immer ein kombinierter Radweg und Bürgersteig.

Mit Hunden hatte ich bisher wenig zu tun,  aber meine Lieblingssituation ist immer;  Hund geht rechts, Herrchen links,  dunkle Leine spannt bei Nacht quer über den Weg. 
Argh ...  Wegen solchen Sachen haben meine Reifen schon viel Gummi verloren.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nachmittags oder abends mit dem Radl eine längere Ausfahrt (2-3/1/2 Stunden) geplant habe, dann habe ich mir mein Energiedepot schon mittags geschaffen. Und das geht mit den einfachsten Gerichten (selbstgemachte Reis- oder Nudelpfannen, Rührei mit Spinat, Kartoffeln, Leinöl, Leberwurst & Quark etc.). Da schmeiß ich mir nicht irgendwelches fettiges (Fertig)Zeugs rein, schon gar nicht in den letzten Stunden vor längeren Ausfahrten. Denn letztlich sind das dann wertlose Kalorien und schon allein deshalb kontraproduktiv, weil durch den Verdauungsprozess der Körper nicht nur unnötig belastet wird, und das bei mehr oder weniger intensiver körperlicher Betätigung, sondern das ganze auch noch massiv Energie kostet, unter Umständen sogar mehr als man eigentlich zugeführt hat. Die Banane würde ich mir persönlich eher für das Frühstück oder zum Auffüllen der Depots nach dem Training (Stichwort Kohlenhydratfenster) aufheben. Riegel oder Fruchtschnitten (gibt's übrigens beides gleichwertig, günstiger und zum Teil auch weniger süß bei Drogerieketten, zum Beispiel bei Rossmann) gebe ich mir immer, wenn ich unterwegs Pausen einlege. Für den Notfall habe ich dann auch noch 1 Gel mit dabei. Dafür brauche ich dann aber viel Flüssigkeit zum Nachspülen.
> 
> Ansonsten achte ich auch darauf, bereits vor längeren Ausfahrten hydriert (Urin wässrig) zu sein, also über den Tag schon ausreichend und regelmäßig zu trinken (bevorzugt Medium-Mineralwasser). Dann komme ich bei 50km-Touren mit 'ner 0,75er Trinkflasche hin, bei 90km-Touren (mehr fahre ich nicht) mit 2 hin. Die leere ich dann aber auch konsequent und beginne damit, bevor das Durstgefühl einsetzt. Zudem fahre ich in den wärmeren Monaten bei Sonnenschein und Temperaturen jenseits der 20°C nur in den Abendstunden, bei Hitze oder Schwüle gar nicht.
> Gute Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Verträglichkeit, Wirkung und Geschmack habe ich über die Jahre mit Xenofit & Dextro-Energy Getränkepulvern gemacht, wobei ich grundsätzlich niedriger dosiere als angegeben (3/4), weil mir das sonst zu süß wäre. An den letzten Krampf kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern.
> ...



Zu meiner Verteidigung es war sebstgemachte Pizza mit Vollkornteig, trotzdem war es nicht optimal, ich weiß^^ 
Dehydriert war ich auch nicht, ~1,5 Liter dürfte ich schon getrunken haben und generell trinke ich pro Tag immer so knapp 3 Liter. Das Gefühl von Dehydration habe ich schonmal richtig kennengelernt, seit dem passiert mir so etwas nicht mehr. 

Das Getränkepulver werde ich mir aber zulegen, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## DP455 (3. Juni 2015)

Xenofit competition Getränkepulver günstig kaufen | ROSE Bikes - das besagte Xenofit (Früchte-Tee)
Artikel suchen: dextro energy set - ROSE Bikes: MTB/Mountainbike, Rennrad, Trekkingrad sowie Fahrradzubehör kaufen - das besagte Dextro --> kauf das immer im Set mit den 0,75er Trinkflaschen (das sind diese: Tacx Team Bio Bottle Trinkflasche günstig kaufen | ROSE Bikes), weil die sowohl am Deckel als auch am Verschluss wirklich dicht halten, was man von den wenigsten günstigen Plastikflaschen behaupten kann. Nach einer Saison ersetze ich sie dann...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juni 2015)

HA Hattet ihr schon mal das vergnügen mit Reiter(innen) ? Da gehen euch die Muffen^^
Ganzes Stück größer und nicht unweit mehr Gewicht. Und mit einmal setzt das "Gespann" in eure Richtung... Leben nahe am Tot


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2015)

Reiter sind mir auch immer etwas suspekt. Einfach deswegen, weil jedes Tier einen eigenen Willen hat,  und sich auch erschrecken könnte wenn man an ihm vorbeiflitzt.  

Da halte ich auch immer möglichst viel Abstand.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juni 2015)

Reiter treffe ich recht selten. Da sind mir Hunde eher ein Problem. Einerseits wenn sie frei rumlaufen, andererseits mit einer lange Leine quer über die Straße...


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

Die Hunde sind meistens intelligenter als ihre Halter. Da kann einem das Tier schon leid tun.
Mit Reitern habe ich eher weniger Probleme.
Heute hat einer ganz nett Platz gemacht. 
Das Tempo verringere ich aber immer, wenn ich an welchen vorbei muss.
Nicht, dass es sich erschreckt und michnl platt macht...


----------



## kero81 (4. Juni 2015)

Ui, Reiter.... Ja, ich hatte einmal das Vergnügen. Das war auf einer Abschüssigen Waldautobahn direkt hinter einer Kurve. Es war zwar noch viel Platz bis zum Reiter, aber ich musste schon stark Bremsen und ganz nach rechts in richtung "Abhang" fahren. Ich hatte übelst Angst das sich das Pferd erschrickt und mich auffrisst aber es blieb ziemlich Cool.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juni 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hatte der Reiter mehr Muffensausen xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr ne schöne Abfahrt runterdüst, der Weg recht breit ist, euch eine Hundehalter entgegen kommt und statt dass er minimal Platz macht, geht er extra in der Mitte und hat dann noch die ungesunde Vorstellung, er könnte euch jetzt anmachen, nur weil ihm euer Tempo nicht gefällt?



Anmachen?
So laut müssen die nervigen Zweibeiner erstmal brüllen, dass mich ihr Gemecker noch einholt 

Wobei ich es mir auf gemischten Wegen tunlichst verkneife, mit sehr hohem Tempo oder kleinem Abstand an jemandem vorbeizufahren, solange der den Weg nicht für sich alleine beansprucht. Hat schließlich jeder ein Recht, öffentliche Wege zu nutzen und ich kann nicht erwarten, dass man 20 m extra (Brems-)Weg für mein Privatvergnügen reserviert.
(Anders siehts bei Leuten aus, die durch ihr Verhalten -mitten im Weg gehen, noch besser in loser 3er-4er-Kette- signalisieren, dass sie gerne möglichst engen Kontakt zu etwaigen schnelleren Wegnutzern haben möchten. Denen mache ich die Freude natürlich gerne )


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> solange der den Weg nicht für sich alleine beansprucht. Hat schließlich jeder ein Recht, öffentliche Wege zu nutzen und ich kann nicht erwarten, dass man 20 m extra (Brems-)Weg für mein Privatvergnügen reserviert.


Genau das war ja der Fall. Ich habe für 1/10 Sekunde überlegt, ob man nicht kurz ne Faust ballen und den Arm ausstrecken sollte!  Aber sowas tu ich nicht. Wie gesagt, es war ne Frau. Bei nem Typen in meinem Alter hätte ich wohl auch nicht gebremst.

Das Lustige ist ja, genau an dem Streckenabschnitt gibt es mehrere Hügel bei denen man recht weite Sprünge hinbekommt, wenn das Timing stimmt.
Interessant wie so jemand schaut, wenn du in 1m Höhe mit 50 km/h genau auf ihn zugefolgen kommst.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrung mit bikemailorder gemacht? 

Ich habe vor einer Woche dort etwas bestellt ...  was eigentlich innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen versendet werden sollte. 
Bisher habe ich nur eine Bestätigungsmail, aber nichts sonst.  Das Geld von Paypal ist immer noch nicht abgebucht worden, sondern von paypal immer noch als "autorisiert" vorgemerkt. Ich habe auch keine Versandbestätigung oder sonst irgendwelche Nachrichten von denen bekommen ... 

Nach einer Woche finde ich das langsam etwas seltsam.


Edit: Hat sich erledigt, habe eben eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, und das Geld von Paypal ist heute abgebucht worden.
Trotzdem, besonders zügig war das nicht gerade.


----------



## DP455 (10. Juni 2015)

Mit BMO habe ich persönlich keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Generell bin ich bei Händlern skeptisch, die (fast) immer die besten Preise haben. Dann lieber den ein oder anderen € drauflegen und dort bestellen, wo man schon über Jahre gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. In meinem Fall sind das beispielsweise Bike-Components oder Rose.
Was mich aber auch stört, sind falsche Angaben zur Lieferbarkeit / Lieferversprechen. Wenn Ware (angeblich) noch in großer Stückzahl vorhanden sein soll + mit umgehendem Versand beworben wird und einem dann nach dem Kauf (mitunter erst auf Nachfrage, wenn bereits einige Tage vergangen sind und die Ware bereits bezahlt wurde) mitgeteilt wird, dass erst nachbestellt werden muss, aber der Artikel lt. Angebot trotzdem weiterhin mit in großer Stückzahl vorhanden "beworben" wird, dann kriege ich echt 'nen Hals. Diese, ich nenne es jetzt mal, Masche ist übrigens ein generelles Problem bei e-Bay.
Nervig sind auch die "Ware wurde versendet"-Mails, wo sich dann beim Tracken herausstellt, dass lediglich ein Auftrag / Paketschein erstellt wurde, die Ware letztlich erst Tage später das Haus verlässt und von Versand keinesfalls die Rede sein kann...


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2015)

Lustig, ich wollte gerade ebay als Gegenbeispiel anführen.  Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Bearbeitungszeit, als auch der Support da häufig am schnellsten.  Vermutlich, weil die Konkurrenz am größten ist. 


Ja, die "Versendet"-Mails sind nervig.  Aber besser als keine Paketverfolgung.  So kann ich mich etwa darauf einstellen, wann es denn kommt ...   auch wenn ich am Ende sowieso IMMER zur Post rennen und es abholen darf


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

Hui, heute hätte es fast seit langer Zeit den ersten Abflug gegeben, dann aber so richtig.
Ein schöner Sprung während einer Abfahrt auf Schotter bei ziemlich hohem Tempo und während der Landung rutscht mir ein Fuß von der Pedale, sodass ich mir das ganze Schienbein an der Alu-Pedale aufgerissen habe. 
Irgendwie blieb der linke Unterschenkel dann doch auf der Pedale, sodass ich noch irgendwie landen konnte. Schwein gehabt. 
Schuhwerk mit etwas Profil wäre manchmal selbst aufm Rad sinnvoll.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2015)

Ui, das ist wirklich unangenehm.

Ich empfehle offroad-Schuhe und Plattformpedale. Damit steht man recht sicher.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

Bin aber relativ erstaunt, dass mein Crossbike die Offroad-Ausflüge so gut wegsteckt.
Die Pedalen sollte ich da aber wirklich mal erneuern. Nur möchte ich bei dem Wetter eher luftige Schuhe tragen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2015)

Es gibt sogar Sandalen mit SPD System:
Bike24 - Shimano SH-SD66L Fahrradsandale - Schwarz


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

Hui, was es nicht alles gibt.
Aber ist sowas bei Fahrten mit Sprüngen nicht eher unnütz? Habe diese Klicksysteme noch nie genutzt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2015)

Wenn das Abrutschen vom Pedal das Problem war ist das genau das was die Verletzung verhindert hätte. Wer sich normale SPDs nicht traut bekommt mittlerweile mit der Click'R Variante welche die wohl deutlich leicht zum aussteigen sind.

Für den Fall dass du mal mit Fuß raus strecken um ne enge Kurve fährst o.Ä. bekommst du mit so was natürlich ein Problem. Ging mir gerade auch um die Argumentation "konnte nicht halten weil die Schuhe luftig sein müssen".


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2015)

Bringt aber auch nicht wirklich viel. Die Klicksysteme sollen ja nur in bestimmte Richtungen halten.

Im Allgemeinen sollte man lernen, sich auch so in den Pedalen festkrallen zu können.  Dabei hilfreich, wie schon gesagt, große Stollen an den Pedalen und Schuhe mit offroad-Profil. Das hilft außerdem auch, wenn man mal absteigen muss.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn das Abrutschen vom Pedal das Problem war ist das genau das was die Verletzung verhindert hätte. Wer sich normale SPDs nicht traut bekommt mittlerweile mit der Click'R Variante welche die wohl deutlich leicht zum aussteigen sind.
> 
> Für den Fall dass du mal mit Fuß raus strecken um ne enge Kurve fährst o.Ä. bekommst du mit so was natürlich ein Problem. Ging mir gerade auch um die Argumentation "konnte nicht halten weil die Schuhe luftig sein müssen".


Ne, "luftig" und "konnte nicht halten" habe ich ja so nicht in den Zusammenhang gebracht.
Ich weiß selbst, dass ich das falsche Schuhwerk trug.

Aber ich denke auch, dass es vor allem bei Sprüngen nicht besonders angenehm ist, wenn man die Position des Fußes nicht mehr verändern kann. Außerdem kann es ja ganz nützlich sein, wenn sie nicht am Pedal kleben. In meinem Fall ging es natürlich gründlich schief.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bringt aber auch nicht wirklich viel. Die Klicksysteme sollen ja nur in bestimmte Richtungen halten.


Die Pedal machen genau bei einer Bewegung auf: Hacke seitwärts drehen. In "normale" Richtungen halten die feste bzw. manche erlauben noch das losreißen nach oben bei sehr großer Krafteinwirkung.


----------



## DP455 (12. Juni 2015)

Mal was ganz anderes, ist hier jemand zufällig schon mal mit dem Schwalbe Table Top gefahren?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2015)

Bin ihn noch nicht dauerhaft gefahren. 

Ist aber der klassische Dirtbike-Reifen von Schwalbe.  Die Oberfläche ist eine Mischung aus geringem Rollwiderstand und halbwegs gutem Grip egal bei welcher Lage. 

Wo soll er denn drauf?


----------



## DP455 (12. Juni 2015)

Auf ein (26''er) Hardtail mit CrMo-Rahmen, Starrgabel & 21er Felgen (Maulbreite) - de facto neuer Eigenbau, da ungefahren mit Deore-Vollausstattung für wenig Geld in der Bucht bei 'nem Fahrradhändler ergattert (Ladenhüter). Rollt der wirklich so gut, wie in diversen Erfahrungsberichten (leider gibt es keine Testberichte der entsprechenden Fachmagazine) und auf der Schwalbe-Webseite zu lesen ist? Der soll für kleines Geld Conti Explorer ersetzen, die unangenehm durch Pannenanfälligkeit (bei moderatem Druck) und miesem Rollverhalten in der Stadt aufgefallen sind. Wir brauchen was, was günstig ist, in der Stadt gut rollt, schnell anfährt (Haupteinsatzgebiet, 80%), aber auch auf längeren Touren regelmäßig auf Feld- und Waldwegen bewegt werden wird. Keine Extrembedingungen (Matsch, grober Schotter oder Schnee), Pannenschutz sollte moderat sein und Restkomfort vorhanden, ergo vorne maximal mit 3 bar und hinten mit 4 bar gefahren. Ach ja, 'ne Weile halten sollte er auch (>4.000 km, Gewicht des Besitzers ~75kg)...


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich denke, das kommt schon ungefähr hin ...   probiers einfach mal mit ihm.


----------



## DP455 (12. Juni 2015)

Und was hattest für einen Eindruck, als du ihn zeitweise gefahren bist? Wie gesagt, leichtes Anfahren und geringer Rollwiderstand sind wichtig. 'Sollte auch möglich sein, den Schlappen auf ebenem Terrain / gut geteerter Straße jenseits der 30km/h zu bewegen. Wenn das so funzt, wie ich es mir vorstelle, wäre es auf jeden Fall lustig, weil der Kollege dann ebenfalls in der Lage wäre, Tourenfahrer und schlecht trainierte Rennradler "blöd" aussehen zu lassen, mit 'nem 26'er, das hat schon was . Mit den Conti Explorer hatte er doch arge Probleme, trotz Windschatten überhaupt an mir dran zu bleiben. Und mehr als 35km/h hatte ich bei den besagten Bedingungen gar nicht auf dem Tacho. Was ich mir bei dem Blockprofil denken könnte, wäre, dass damit auch hohe Kurvengengeschwindigkeiten möglich sind...


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute ich habe gesehen, dass Ihr hier öfters Kaufempfehlungen gibt und diesmal bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen
Ich habe ungefähr 700 Euro an Budget, gerne paar Euros drauf wenn man was "viel" besseres bekommt.
 Ich fahre teils Asphalt, teils Waldstrecke und mit Hardtrailbikes bin ich immer gut zurecht gekommen, aber ab und an wäre ein Fully doch besser. Jetzt bleiben mir folgende Optionen:
1. Ich kaufe nochmals ein Hardtrail
2. Ich kaufe ein gebrauchten Fully 

Was sagt ihr so dazu ?


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juni 2015)

Ich würde dir zu einem Hardtail raten. Wenn Du günstig an ein gutes gebrauchtes Fully ran kommst (und es auch wirklich brauchst), ist das auch eine Idee. Für Asphalt und Waldautobahn bist Du aber denke ich mit einem Hardtail gut beraten. Was oft empfohlen wird: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3601 Und 100€ besser: https://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3642

LG, sky


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu einem Hardtail raten. Wenn Du günstig an ein gutes gebrauchtes Fully ran kommst (und es auch wirklich brauchst), ist das auch eine Idee. Für Asphalt und Waldautobahn bist Du aber denke ich mit einem Hardtail gut beraten. Was oft empfohlen wird: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3601 Und 100€ besser: https://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3642
> 
> LG, sky


Danke für die tollen Empfehlungen 
Bestellt man die bikes dan bei Canyon direkt ? Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit und viel wichtiger wie kommt es an ?

Ich würde wegen gebrauchten fullys mich bei EBay und co umschauen. Habe gesehen es gibt viele gut erhaltene, gut ausgestattete für ~800 €


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, Canyon ist ein reiner Versandhändler.  Dadurch sind sie meist etwas günstiger als die Konkurrenz. 

Es kommt vermutlich im üblichen "vormontierten" Zustand. Bedeutet, du musst nur noch Kleinigkeiten machen, wie den Lenker/Vorbau ausrichten, Pedale anschrauben, Sattel einstecken,  und alle Schrauben nochmal kontrollieren, manchmal auch noch die Schaltung feinjustieren, Reifen aufpumpen, ...  


Für gebrauchte Mountainbikes ist ansonsten mtb-news die Anlaufstelle:
Bikemarkt: Ãœber 33360 Mountainbikes und Parts im Bikemarkt Marktplatz


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juni 2015)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich würde wegen gebrauchten fullys mich bei EBay und co umschauen. Habe gesehen es gibt viele gut erhaltene, gut ausgestattete für ~800 €



Gebrauchtes Rad würde ich nur kaufen, wenn ich den Vorbesitzer, seine Fahrweise und die Pfelge/Wartung kenne. Sonst läuft man in Gefahr, daß man sich gutaussehenden Beinaheschrott anlacht und sich dann ärgert.

Würde aber auch eher zu einem Hardtail raten. Mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik kommt man damit auch fast überall durch und kann sich über weniger Gewicht und mehr Vortrieb freuen.


----------



## Mosed (14. Juni 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass ein Hardtail echt hart ist. 
Ich habe mir noch eine gefederte Sattelstütze zugelegt. Man merkt an jeder größeren Unebenheit bei einem Hardtail, dass die Hinterachse nicht gefedert ist. Also wer das Geld hat, sollte defintiv ein Fully kaufen. Da lohnt sich immer. 
Interessant, dass sich beim Fahrrad soviele mit keiner oder halber Federung zufrieden geben. Beim Auto würden alle meckern, wenn das Fahrwerk zu hart ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2015)

Eventuell solltest du einfach mal besser fahren lernen  

Auf Hardtails lernt man die richtige Linie zu finden. Auf Fullys kommt man viel zu schnell zu der Einstellung, einfach überall drüberzubrettern ...   


Und ein größeres Reifenvolumen hilft natürlich auch.


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juni 2015)

Wenn alle Leute mit ihrer eigenen Kraft das Gewicht eines Autos bewegen müssten, würden sie sich auch überlegen, ob sie nicht auf etwas Federungskomfort verzichten würden...


----------



## Mosed (14. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Auf Hardtails lernt man die richtige Linie zu finden. Auf Fullys kommt man viel zu schnell zu der Einstellung, einfach überall drüberzubrettern ...



Ja klar. Es ist eine super Idee in der Stadt auf der Straße oder Radweg in extremen Schlangenlinien zu fahren, um jedem Gullydeckel, Asphaltflicken, Riss oder sonstwas auszuweichen.  Und wie weiche ich den abgesenkten Bordsteinen aus? Jedesmal aus dem Sattel gehen?
Hallo? Ich will komfortabel Fahrrad fahren und keine Untergrund-Analyse durchführen oder Kniebeugen (aus dem Sattel gehen...) machen. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr in die Pedalen reinlatscht, dass viel Kraft in der Federung versiegt. Also ich trete ganz entspannt die Pedalen im Kreis. Am Berg halt mit mehr Kraft. Warum sollte da nennenswert Energie in die Federung wandern?
 Einen Wiegetritt oder sowas nutze ich nie - da geht natürlich was in der Federung verloren.


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Einen Wiegetritt oder sowas nutze ich nie



Ok, ich schon


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ja klar. Es ist eine super Idee in der Stadt auf der Straße oder Radweg in extremen Schlangenlinien zu fahren, um jedem Gullydeckel, Asphaltflicken, Riss oder sonstwas auszuweichen.  Und wie weiche ich den abgesenkten Bordsteinen aus? Jedesmal aus dem Sattel gehen?
> Hallo? Ich will komfortabel Fahrrad fahren und keine Untergrund-Analyse durchführen oder Kniebeugen (aus dem Sattel gehen...) machen.



Wenn du dir ein Fully kaufst weil du Probleme mit Gullydeckeln oder abgesenkten Bordsteinen hast, dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen.  
Kauf dir eine 2m große Tupperdose, füll sie mit Watte, schraub Räder drunter und lass dich darin herumrollen. 

Auf dem Asphalt ist ein Fully jedenfalls vollkommen fehl am Platz, da wären eher größere Reifen angesagt. Die werden bei so Mikro-Erschütterungen auch mehr helfen.


----------



## Mosed (14. Juni 2015)

Hast du ein Auto? Warum ist das dann gefedert? Ist dann genauso überflüssig. Fährt ja auch nur auf Asphalt. Oder warum ist ein Roller gefedert? Ein Mofa...

Was sollen größere Reifen da helfen? Eine Stoßkante erzeugt immer einen Stoß. Bei einem kleinen Schlagloch wirken sich größere Räder positiv aus, ja.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Hast du ein Auto? Warum ist das dann gefedert? Ist dann genauso überflüssig. Fährt ja auch nur auf Asphalt. Oder warum ist ein Roller gefedert? Ein Mofa...
> 
> Was sollen größere Reifen da helfen? Eine Stoßkante erzeugt immer einen Stoß. Bei einem kleinen Schlagloch wirken sich größere Räder positiv aus, ja.



Weil ein Auto eventuell schneller fährt, deutlich mehr Masse hat und auch deutlich weniger Reifenvolumen im Verhältnis zur Masse? 

Reifen mit größerem Volumen können stärkere Stöße abfedern.


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

Danke @stryke7 und @Paulebaer1979 und @Mosed für eure infos und Meinung zu dem Thema ! Ich wollte keine Streitereien auslösen. Ich werde mal schauen ob es fullys gibt die passen und wenn nicht kaufe ich mir ein neues hardtrailbike


----------



## Mosed (14. Juni 2015)

Streit? Eher eine Diskussion. 
Wenn man Wert auf Komfort legt ist ein Fully einfach genial. Wenn man darauf steht ständig aus dem Sattel gehen zu müssen, Schlangenlinien fahren will oder es gerne hart hat (manch einer baut sich ja auch harte Fahrwerke ins Auto...) der kann natürlich gerne ungefedert fahren. 

Aber ein Hardtail mit Sattelstütze ist auch eine Option.


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Streit? Eher eine Diskussion.
> Wenn man Wert auf Komfort legt ist ein Fully einfach genial. Wenn man darauf steht ständig aus dem Sattel gehen zu müssen, Schlangenlinien fahren will oder es gerne hart hat (manch einer baut sich ja auch harte Fahrwerke ins Auto...) der kann natürlich gerne ungefedert fahren.
> 
> Aber ein Hardtail mit Sattelstütze ist auch eine Option.


Also ich fahre nie Schlangenlinien und bei Bordsteinen steige ich auch nie ab, einfach ein Bunny hop und gut ist


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung, die große Mehrzahl der Leute fährt kein Fully und klagt nicht über Hinterteilprobleme. Wieso das hier so überzeichnet wird verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Vor allem da dann die wenigsten laut dir keinen Wert auf Komfort legen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juni 2015)

PC GAMER: Da du mehr Strasse und Waldwege fährst, schau dich mal nach "Cross"Rädern um. Die sehen aus wie Trekking-Räder, aber ohne Licht, Schutzblech oder Gepäckträger. 
oder Cylcecrosser, rennradähnlich aber für die Fahrt über Stock und Stein gedacht. Reifen mit Etwas Profil und andere Bremsen als Rennrad. 

Mosed: Das ist nicht böse gemeint oder als Angriff zu werten, aber wenn ich sehe was du hier schreibst und was dann in deinem Profil für ein Beruf steht, Palme ich mein Face...


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> PC GAMER: Da du mehr Strasse und Waldwege fährst, schau dich mal nach "Cross"Rädern um. Die sehen aus wie Trekking-Räder, aber ohne Licht, Schutzblech oder Gepäckträger.
> oder Cylcecrosser, rennradähnlich aber für die Fahrt über Stock und Stein gedacht. Reifen mit Etwas Profil und andere Bremsen als Rennrad.
> ..



Ich habe das mir mal bei Google Bilder angeschaut und ich denke das ist nichts für mich. Ich fahre nicht auf Waldwegen sondern Waldstrecken, also kleine Sprünge, Schlamm etc. Dennoch großes Danke


----------



## Mosed (14. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, die große Mehrzahl der Leute fährt kein Fully und klagt nicht über Hinterteilprobleme. Wieso das hier so überzeichnet wird verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Vor allem da dann die wenigsten laut dir keinen Wert auf Komfort legen.



Wer hat was von Hinterteilproblemen geschrieben? Bei einem Hardtail werden Stöße von der Hinterachse einfach durchgegeben. Genauso wie ich sowas bei manchen Sportfahrwerken im Auto als zu hart empfinde ist das auch beim Rad hart. Klar kann man ohne Federung fahren, mit ist aber komfortabler.
Als Jugendlicher bin ich auch Hardtail gefahren ohne drüber nachzudenken. Jetzt mit über 30 ist der Unterschied aber deutlich spürbar. Klar, es geht ohne gefederte Sattelstütze, mit ist es angenehmer.  Liegt wohl am Alter. 

Und wieso überzeichnet? Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man nicht ohne Federung fahren kann - nur dass es spürbar komfortabler ist. 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mosed: Das ist nicht böse gemeint oder als Angriff zu werten, aber wenn ich sehe was du hier schreibst und was dann in deinem Profil für ein Beruf steht, Palme ich mein Face...


Meinen Vergleich mit dem Auto sollte man natürlich nicht 1:1 wörtlich nehmen. Es geht mir darum, dass (fast) jeder ein zu hartes Fahrwerk im Auto bemängeln würde, aber beim Radfahren interessiert es kaum einen. Viele kennen den Unterschied aber sicher nicht und nehmen es daher als gegeben hin.


Edit: Thema größere Reifen: ich habe das auf den Durchmesser bezogen. Bei "größeren Reifen" denke ich zuerst an den Durchmesser des Reifens und nicht Reifenbreite oder Querschnittsverhältnis. Der Luftdruck spielt da dann ja auch noch eine Rolle. Ich fahre mit hohem Druck wegen des Rollwiderstands (Trekking)


----------



## DP455 (14. Juni 2015)

Wenn es auch ein 26''er sein darf und die Größe passt, sollte man sich das auch mal angeschaut haben:  Artikel im x-vert s0.2 Shop bei eBay! . Rein von den Komponenten her (allein die Gabel) müsste da eigentlich ein vierstelliger Betrag stehen. 'Ist halt ein 2013er Modell, was mich persönlich aber nicht stören würde. Bei dem Händler habe ich schon mehrfach Teile geordert. Der ist seriös...


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

Habe ich mir mal gemerkt, danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Meinen Vergleich mit dem Auto sollte man natürlich nicht 1:1 wörtlich nehmen. Es geht mir darum, dass (fast) jeder ein zu hartes Fahrwerk im Auto bemängeln würde, aber beim Radfahren interessiert es kaum einen. Viele kennen den Unterschied aber sicher nicht und nehmen es daher als gegeben hin.



Die meisten Leute fahren Auto im sitzen, nicht sich mit einem Bein abstützend/an nem Lenker nach unten ziehend...



> Edit: Thema größere Reifen: ich habe das auf den Durchmesser bezogen. Bei "größeren Reifen" denke ich zuerst an den Durchmesser des Reifens und nicht Reifenbreite oder Querschnittsverhältnis. Der Luftdruck spielt da dann ja auch noch eine Rolle. Ich fahre mit hohem Druck wegen des Rollwiderstands (Trekking)



Abgesehen davon, dass man von "größeren Rädern" spricht, wenn man Reifen und Felge meint, steigern selbst die den Fahrkomfort deutlich, weil sie bei gleicher Reifenbreite ebenfalls mehr Volumen haben und der Auffahrwinkel für ein gegebenes Hinderniss flacher wird.

Wenn du mit knallharten Reifen über Schlaglöcher fährst, ist die Vorliebe für Federung schon verständlicher. Hier ging es aber um eine Empfehlung für Waldstrecken und da würdest du dich, ohne Gripp und mit unbeweglich am Sattel klebendem Schwerpunkt, um den nächsten Baum wickeln.


----------



## DP455 (14. Juni 2015)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Habe ich mir mal gemerkt, danke



Bei dem Corratec würde ich allerdings von Anfang an andere Schlappen aufziehen. Denn in der schwereren Performance-Variante bremsen die das ansonsten leichte Rad unnötig aus, machen es weniger agil, was insbesondere im Gelände ärgerlich sein dürfte. Wenn du viel in der Stadt unterwegs bist, wird sich die Freude auch in Grenzen halten, da die X-Kings ohne Black-Chili-Compound ziemlich pannenanfällig sind. Bei 'nem Rad, was preistechnisch mal im vierstelligen Bereich angesiedelt war, hätte man eigentlich auch die leichte RaceSport-Variante mit der Black-Chili-Gummimischung erwarten können. Irgendwo sparen die großen Hersteller leider immer, bei den Schlappen offenbar sehr gerne. Ansonsten sind die X-Kings ganz gute Allrounder (groben Schotter mögen sie allerdings nicht)...

Und noch was, der Rahmen scheint mir an den Sitzstreben ziemlich schmal zu sein. Ohne dass ich jetzt genauere Angaben gefunden habe, aber bei breiten Schlappen (>2,4'') könnte es zumindest am Hinterrad eng werden, mal unabhängig davon, was die Maulbreite der verbauten Felgen überhaupt mitmacht...



Mosed schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit hohem Druck wegen des Rollwiderstands (Trekking)


Aber nicht, wenn es in's Gelände geht. Da kehren sich die Verhältnisse nämlich um. Weniger ist dort mehr...


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

Corratec kenne ich kaum als Firma und schaue mir das natürlich ganz besonders an, aber irgendwie spricht mich das Fahrrad auch nicht so an :/ 

Die Reifen kenne ich die sind schwer das stimmt, aber im Gelände wo ich fahre waren die echt gut


----------



## DP455 (14. Juni 2015)

Yo, Optik ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache. Aber was das Verhältnis Wertigkeit der verbauten Komponenten / Preis angeht, ist das Teil schon top, zumal noch Verhandlungsbedarf (Preisvorschlag) bestünde . Was die Contis angeht, da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung die Kombi X-King RS vorne & Race-King RS hinten empfehlen, die ich seit geraumer Zeit auch selbst fahre...


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2015)

Das Corratec sieht gut aus, als Marke gefällt mir Canyon aber auch besser. 

Der X-King ist ein schöner Reifen Wald und co, nur auf der Straße ist der wirklich mies. 
Du kannst die Reifen entweder immer wechseln, oder irgendwann mal einen zweiten Satz Räder kaufen. Dann geht der Wechsel deutlich schneller und einfacher.


----------



## DP455 (14. Juni 2015)

Richtig mies ist übertrieben. Das mag ja für die Performance-Variante gelten. Aber bei der RS-Variante hast du halt weniger Schwungmasse und durch die andere Gummimischung 'nen reduzierten Rollwiderstand, auch auf Asphalt. Das macht schon was aus. Wenn du in der Ebene mit denen auf der Straße mit 'nem 26''er dauerhaft höhere Geschwindigkeiten fahren wolltest (> 30km/h), dann wäre der X-King (vor allem allein) definitiv der falsche Reifen. Aber 25-30 km/h haben mich jetzt nicht sonderlich angestrengt. Bei Kurven- & Höchstgeschwindigkeit (Abfahrten) muss man auf Asphalt aufgrund des Profils leider spürbare Abstriche machen. Er "bremst" auch ganz schön, wenn man (mit Schwung) in Steigungen fährt. Das geht mit dem Raceking schon mal deutlich besser...


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

Haha ich Stimme euch alle zu  wie herrlich.

Die Fahrrad Wahl ist so eine qual :/ Denn Canyon gibt es erst im August wieder und so lange warten möchte ich nicht


----------



## DP455 (14. Juni 2015)

Auch nett: Univega MTB Alpina HT-560 26 Zoll, Frontsusp., 30G XT, Disc: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit , oder ? Gibt's also doch, MTBs mit anständigen Schlappen im mittlerem Preissegment...


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Auch nett: Univega MTB Alpina HT-560 26 Zoll, Frontsusp., 30G XT, Disc: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit , oder ? Gibt's also doch, MTBs mit anständigen Schlappen im mittlerem Preissegment...


Das sieht echt gut aus ! Danke für den Vorschlag ! Schaue das mir morgen mal mit einem Kollegen an 

Edit: Auch lustig , da steht das das Bike 11,7 Kg wiegt, aber die Verpackung 32 Kg ? [emoji38]


----------



## DP455 (14. Juni 2015)

Na ja, es ist halt kein aktuelles Modell. Und bei der 56er-Rahmengröße dürften auch die meisten aussteigen. Eher was für Großgewachsene (>1,9x m) oder Männer mit sehr langen Beinen. 'Solltest du auf jeden Fall mal mit deiner Schrittlänge abgleichen, ob das überhaupt passt...


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Juni 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> 'Solltest du auf jeden Fall mal mit deiner Schrittlänge abgleichen, ob das überhaupt passt...


Auf solche Dinge werde ich natürlich achten. Vorerst sammle ich nur.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Juni 2015)

Also ich fahre mit 1,93m Höhe einen 48cm Rahmen (Quantec HTL 26"). Ergibt mit ner 36er Sattelstütze und flachem Vorbau ne sportliche Position. Habe allerdings relativ kurze Beine für meine Größe. So sieht´s aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (16. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute fahren Auto im sitzen, nicht sich mit einem Bein abstützend/an nem Lenker nach unten ziehend...


Die meisten Leute fahren auch Fahrrad im sitzen. 
Das andere ist ja schon eine sehr sportliche Fahrweise für die man dann eh noch das richtige Spezialfahrrad benötigt je nach Untergrund.



> Hier ging es aber um eine Empfehlung für Waldstrecken und da würdest du dich, ohne Gripp und mit unbeweglich am Sattel klebendem Schwerpunkt, um den nächsten Baum wickeln.



Klar muss man da mal aus dem Sattel gehen je nach Strecke. Aber ist nicht ansonsten gerade eine holprige Waldstrecke ein Anwendungsgebiet für ein Fully? Für die Streckenbereiche, die man sitzend fahren kann.
Oder wann soll ein Fully toll sein? Auf richtig holprigen/steinigen Strecken hilft auch ein Fully nicht und man muss aus dem Sattel gehen.




DP455 schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn es in's Gelände geht. Da kehren sich die Verhältnisse nämlich um. Weniger ist dort mehr...



Yup, ist mir bekannt.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2015)

Bei Mountainbikes ist das Fahrwerk aber nicht nur für den Komfort da, sondern hauptsächlich für die Fahrstabilität. 

Auf jeder Strecke, wo das Fahrwerk schon ernsthaft was zu tun bekommt, sollte man auch nicht mehr statisch im Sattel sitzen. 
Ein Fully macht daher auch erst Sinn, wenn die Hindernisse am Boden so groß werden, dass das Rad wirklich unruhig wird. Vorher ist meist der direkte Antrieb und das geringere Gewicht eines Hardtails angenehmer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute fahren auch Fahrrad im sitzen.
> Das andere ist ja schon eine sehr sportliche Fahrweise für die man dann eh noch das richtige Spezialfahrrad benötigt je nach Untergrund.
> 
> Klar muss man da mal aus dem Sattel gehen je nach Strecke. Aber ist nicht ansonsten gerade eine holprige Waldstrecke ein Anwendungsgebiet für ein Fully? Für die Streckenbereiche, die man sitzend fahren kann.
> Oder wann soll ein Fully toll sein? Auf richtig holprigen/steinigen Strecken hilft auch ein Fully nicht und man muss aus dem Sattel gehen.



Also ich persönlich fahre auch und gerade im Gelände meistens so, dass ein Teil meines Gewichtes von den Beinen getragen wird. Das heißt nicht "im stehen", aber einfach um die nötige Kraft für losen Untergrund zu entwickeln. Das unterschiedet sich letztlich nicht vom schnelleren Fahren auf der Straße und erfordert auch kein Spezialrad (im Gegenteil: Wer konsequenten Rundtritt mit Klickpedalen praktiziert, wie das bei geübten Rennradlern üblich ist, zieht sich ja eben mit dem zweiten Bein wieder runter).
Wirklich hart auf dem Sattel sitzen tue ich nur, wenn ich mit der Freundin auf gut ausgebauten Radwegen durch den Park schleiche (dafür muss ich sogar den Sattel runterstellen, weil meine normale Position unbequem wäre). Ansonsten reicht eine leicht Steigerung der Muskelspannung und ich schwebe meinen Zentimeter über dem Sattel, um Unebenheiten wegzubügeln.

Ein Fully macht imho vor allem da Sinn, wo harte Schläge unvermeidbar sind und ggf. auch nicht antizipiert werden können, weil man den weiteren Verlauf der Strecke im Auge behält. Beispielsweise schlaglöchrige Straßen bei 35+ km/h oder Downhill-Abfahrten. Wenn du da volle Kanne über einen großen Stein holperst, bringt das die Balance durchaus durcheinander und ohne Federung dauert es auch länger, bis das Rad wieder Bodenkontakt hat. Im Worst Case so lange, dass du nicht mehr in einem fahrbaren Winkel aufkommst und dich lang legst. In derartigen Situationen ist man aber ohnehin nicht mehr im Sattel. Die Federung dient nicht dem Komfort, sondern allein Fahrbahnkontakt.

(Anm.: Letzter Satz ist sehr Theoriereich. Ich bleibe in der Regel auf Waldwegen und wenns doch mal ein Trampelpfad wird, reichen mir 10-15 kmh. Daher habe ich kein Fully, genaugenommen nicht mal ne Federgabel  )


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es sowas wie Einsteigerrennräder? Es sollte sowas sein was um die 500€ kostet. Natürlich geht auch gebraucht aber lieber wäre mir was neues auf mich zugeschnittenes (Rahmengrösse usw)


----------



## schniklas (23. Juli 2015)

Für 500€ wirst du kaum ein vernünftiges neues Rennrad bekommen. 
Dann lieber gebraucht und natürlich vorher probefahren


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2015)

Ok... Will halt mal probieren ob das Hobby für mich etwas ist auf Dauer. Fahre gern Mountainbike und auch an sich sehr viel und ausdauernd Rad und Rennrad hat schon nen gewissen coolness Faktor


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

Gebraucht kriegst du da für 500€ sicher was ordentliches, was du halt dann vlt ein wenig selber generalüberholen musst. Aber grad die, die rel viel Rennrad fahren, haben oft ex-Top-Räder (also, bezogen auf Hobby-Radler), die sie dann mal verkaufen, weil sie was neues modernes wollen. Du solltest da halt nur drauf achten, dass es auch echte Radfans sind und keine Leute, die aus Coolness mal ein Rennrad gekauft haben und es nie pflegen. Vlt. kannst du dich auch mal in einem Freizeit-Radsportclub/treff umhören, ob da jemand einen kennt, der ein "altes" Rad loswerden will. 


@all: *checkt ihr eigentlich regelmäßig eure Radschuhe, also im Speziellen die Cleats*? Wenn nein: unbedingt mal machen! Ich hab ja nun ein neues MTB und mir dort dann neue Pedale montiert, meine alten Schuhe einfach weiterverwendet (gleiches Cleatsystem). Und manchmal kam ich da links (das ist meine Haupt-Ausstiegsseite) schwer raus, vor allem in den letzten 2 Wochen war es oft schwer - ich dachte, es läge nur an der Pedale, da diese als recht "fest" beschrieben wurde selbst bei einer Einstellung, wo man leicht rauskommen sollte. Heute fuhr ich dann was durch die Gegen und hab wg. der Erfahrung der letzten Wochen "schon" 10m vor einem Bahnübergang abgebremst und aussteigen wollen - und es ging nicht... 3-4 Mal, keine Chance - dann vor der Schranke abgedreht, um nicht umzufallen, und in Ruhe dann mit dem rechten Fuß raus und angehalten. Danach hab ich es weiter versucht, aber links ging es nicht raus - ich musste dann einen Spaziergänger bitten, meinen Radschuh zu öffnen, da ich da nicht rankam - dann konnte ich wenigstens mit dem Fuß aus dem Schuh raus.   und dann hab ich gesehen: der Cleat bzw. die Halteschrauben des Cleats waren zu locker geworden im Laufe der Zeit, d.h. ich dreh den Schuh, aber der Cleat bleibt in der gleichen Stellung stecken - ich musste mit beiden Händen am Schuh zerren und ziehen, bis der endlich von der Pedale abging...   wenn ich also in eine Gefahrensituation geraten wäre, hätte es gekracht, bzw. bei einem Sturz hätte mein Rad am linken Fuß "geklebt", da hätte ich mir alles mögliche brechen und reißen können...  

Also, Leute: prüft ab und an die Schrauben an den Cleats - meine hatte ich vor ca 2 Jahren montiert, die müssen vlt. so um die 2000-3000km draufgehabt haben, ich hatte sie schon bei meinen alten Pedalen verwendet. Rechts war noch alles okay, ist ja auch klar: ich geh ja immer erst mit links aus den Pedalen, und wenn es "nur" wg. ner Ampel ist, dann lass ich den rechten Fuß sowieso drauf. In Köln muss man sicher auch pro 100km viel öfter mal aus der Pedale raus als in ländlicheren Gegenden, sei es wg. Ampeln, Vorfahrtsstraße oder auch einfach nur zur Sicherheit wenn Jogger,  Spaziergänger oder Hunde oder so in der Nähe sind und man immer damit rechnen muss, plötzlich anhalten zu müssen. Selbst bei Fahrten im Park kommt es vor, dass ich bei nur 10km Fahrt 10 Mal aus der Pedale raus muss an einem schöner Sommerabend


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2015)

Mein Rennrad hat 80€ gekostet 
Ein bisschen Farbe, neue Mäntel und Lenkerband sowie andere Pedale hat es seitdem bekommen. Und Hobbyrennradler halten einen noch an weil sie den retro Stahlrahmen so cool finden .
Wobei die aktuelle Bereifung und wo ich so lang fahr wohl schon mehr Cyclocross ist und ich mir "irgendwann" mal ein richtiges dieser Klasse kaufen/bauen will.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich hab die Schrauben meiner Cleats damals mit Loctit versehen und ordentlich festgeknallt. Das nennt man dann Kaltschweißen 
Ausserdem hält der ganze Pecks dadrunter alles zusammen. Da muss man vorher halb Bayern aus der Sohle kratzen, bevor man da an etwas Schraubenartiges kommt....


@orca113
wenn du es dir zutraust: bau selbst. Individueller geht es nicht und du kannst die Kosten gut abwägen. Be vielen Teilen kann man problemlos gebrauchte nutzen.
Mein Aktueller Rennradaufbau kostete im "lowbudget" Stadium 600€. 50% durch einen Cannondalerahmen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Schrauben meiner Cleats damals mit Loctit versehen und ordentlich festgeknallt. Das nennt man dann Kaltschweißen


 okay, dann wechselst du also direkt die Schuhe, falls die Cleats abgenutzt sind oder du mal neue Pedale mit einem anderen System holst? Oder kriegt man das wieder auf, zB durch Wärme oder so?



> Ausserdem hält der ganze Pecks dadrunter alles zusammen. Da muss man vorher halb Bayern aus der Sohle kratzen, bevor man da an etwas Schraubenartiges kommt....


 Das schützt ja nicht davor, dass die Schrauben sich lockern könnten - bei mir müssen die halt durch hunderte, vlt tausende Fußdreh-Bewegungen sich nach und nach leicht gelockert haben - da war aber ja kein Kobold am Werke, der Nachts mit nem Inbus an meinen Schuhen rumgefummelt hat


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2015)

Schraubenkleber bekommt man wieder auf. Da gibt es unterschiedliche Stärken des Klebers. Einzig wenn man einen zu starken Kleber bei zu kleinen Schrauben etc. verwendet könnte eher die Schraube brechen als der Kleber zerbröseln. Meistens wird am Rad mittelfester Schraubenkleber verwendet, z.b. bei den Schaltröllchen am Schaltwerk...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mich ziemlich auf das SPD System eingeschossen und fahre es an allen Rädern. Bei einem Wechsel müsste ich fünf Räder neu ausstatten. 
Schuhe hole ich etwa alle zwei Jahre neu. Solange halten die Cleats eig durch. Und wenn nicht, wird der Schuh in Schraubstock gespannt und der Imbus per Stahlrohr verlängert. Ich nutze auch "nur" mittelfest 243 und nicht das hochfeste 2701.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das schützt ja nicht davor, dass die Schrauben sich lockern könnten - bei mir müssen die halt durch hunderte, vlt tausende Fußdreh-Bewegungen sich nach und nach leicht gelockert haben - da war aber ja kein Kobold am Werke, der Nachts mit nem Inbus an meinen Schuhen rumgefummelt hat



Das war Sarkastisch. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass der Pecks den Cleat auch alleine halten könnte


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Hätte ja mal nach einem Rennrad um ca. 500€ gefragt. War gestern bei meinem Raddealer. Der hat zwei (Vorjahres Modelle) von Cube da die 600€ bzw 700€ kosten aber wo preislich noch etwas drin ist. Das wäre etwas was ich mir für den Einstieg gefallen ließe.

War aber eigentlich da um nach einem neuen Straßenbike/Fitnessbike für mich zu schauen. Hatte mich in ein Stevens Strada verliebt. Aber denke ich werde ein ähnliches Rad von Cube nehmen. Dort gefällt mir das P/L besser.


----------



## kero81 (27. Juli 2015)

Huhu,
war am Sonntag in Luxemburg unterwegs. WOW! Tolle Gegend!  Hab die Fotos mal zu nem kleinen Video zusammen gefügt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5475ab0RmWg

Und bin meinen ersten kleinen Drop gesprungen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXA1zv9byAc


----------



## JaniZz (28. Juli 2015)

Hi alle zusammen. 

Ich suche momentan ein ersatzhobby zu Fußball, da es gesundheitlich nicht mehr zu 100 Prozent machbar ist. 

Dabei bin ich auf das mountainbiken gestoßen, was für mich ideal erscheint. 

Bin schon immer gerne Rad gefahren, schraube gerne, liebe die Natur und suche hier und da mal ein Adrenalin kick 

Jetzt zur eigentlichen frage..

Ich bin 1,73 m groß und wiege 73 Kilo.

Mein erstes mtb soll ein gebrauchtes werden.
 da ich Rücken bedingt ein fully brauche wird es wohl auch etwas teurer. 

Ich möchte solide Technik und viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 

Es soll meistens über Feldwege, Stock und Stein gehen. 

Heute abend würde ich mir das erste bike angucken. 

Es ist ein bergamont contrail Ltd 2012 mit ca 1000 km laufleistung und im guten Zustand. 

Der Herr möchte VB 899 € dafür haben. 

Ist das ein fairer Preis? 
Passt das von den Maßen auf den ersten Blick? 

Hier anbei ein link 

Bergamont MTB Fully 26 Zoll in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Marl | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

Sieht ganz gut aus. 

Der Neupreis lag bei 1799€,  daher würde ich 899 nach drei Jahren als in Ordnung ansehen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

Maße musst du halt austesten, ob die für dich dann wirklich gut passen. Aber grad wenn du "Rücken" hast, würde ich auch bei nem Fully in einen guten Laden gehen und mir eine Sitzoptimierung als Beratung holen, da haben manche Läden eine professionelle Analyse. Auch wenn das ggf. was kostet, lohnt sich das, denn KEINE Schmerzen zu haben wg. optimaler Sitzposition ist unbezahlbar. Manche Läden machen das vlt auch kostenlos, wenn du dann dort auch zb den ggf empfohlenen neuen Vorbau oder so kaufst


----------



## JaniZz (28. Juli 2015)

War heute extra noch mal im laden und habe mich beraten lassen. 

Bin ein paar bikes probegefahren und konnte mir einen überblick verschaffen. 

Naja was soll ich nun viel erzählen... 

Der Herr mit dem bergamont contrail Ltd 2012 kam heute vorbei und ich habe es unter die Lupe genommen. 

Alles Tip Top.

Kaum gebrauchsspuren, breiterer Lenker verbaut, regulierbare GabelDämpfung mit Seilzug vom Lenker aus und vernünftige pedalerie. 

Bin ne runde Probe gefahren und fühlte mich sofort wohl. 
Sitzposition ist recht aufrecht und angenehm (für mein rücken).
Die Rahmenhöhe ist mit 50 cm perfekt für mich. 

Habe dann für 820€ zugeschlagen. 

Morgen geht's dann noch mal zum Händler in die Werkstatt und er soll noch mal fein justieren und ein mal drüber schauen.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,

bin relativ neu im Gebiet der Mtbs aber wollte doch mal anfangen etwas öfter offroad zu fahren.

Da ich mir ein neues Fahrrad holen wollte, wurde es das Haibike Big Curve 9.20 für 439€ endmontiert.
Ist das Fahrrad für den Preis ok?

Ich habe mir das Haibike geholt, da ich mir dachte ich kann vielleicht ein paar Sachen selber nachrüsten und mir der Ramen sehr zusagte.

Was haltet ihr von dem Fahrrad?

Ich wollte noch nachfragen ob es sich lohnt Hydraulische Bremsen zu holen und vielleicht noch das Schaltwerk hinten mit der Kasette und den Triggern vorne zu tauschen.

Letzte Frage: beim drehen des Rads merkt man das der Reifen leicht lach links und rechts eiert, also das dieser nicht gerade ist, doch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die an der Felge liegt, oder daran dass der Reifen schief montiert ist.

Gruß

Meik


----------



## Mosed (30. Juli 2015)

Löse mal die Achse, drück das Rad in die Aufnahme rein und die Achse wieder festziehen - dann weißte ja, ob es daran liegt.
Sonst wäre es wohl ein Fall für einen Umtausch.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Da ich mir ein neues Fahrrad holen wollte, wurde es das Haibike Big Curve 9.20 für 439€ endmontiert.
> Ist das Fahrrad für den Preis ok?
> 
> Ich habe mir das Haibike geholt, da ich mir dachte ich kann vielleicht ein paar Sachen selber nachrüsten und mir der Ramen sehr zusagte.
> ...


Die wirklich brauchbare Einsteigerklasse beginnt zwar erst etwas darüber,  aber was solls.  Für die ersten paar Fahrten sollte es gehen. Allerdings wirst du bestimmt bald anfangen einige Teile zu tauschen. 


meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch nachfragen ob es sich lohnt Hydraulische Bremsen zu holen und vielleicht noch das Schaltwerk hinten mit der Kasette und den Triggern vorne zu tauschen.


Ja, ich würde hydraulische Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten. 

Zum Antrieb:  Würde ich nicht unbedingt machen.  Wenn dann solltest du vielleicht eher ein Rad mit einer insgesamt besseren Antriebsgruppe aussuchen.  Aber beim Big Curve 9.20  sind alle Teile ziemlich günstig, daher macht es in meinen Augen wenig Sinn nur die Hälfte davon zu verbessern.


meik19081999 schrieb:


> Letzte Frage: beim drehen des Rads merkt man das der Reifen leicht lach links und rechts eiert, also das dieser nicht gerade ist, doch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die an der Felge liegt, oder daran dass der Reifen schief montiert ist.


Kann der Reifen sein oder die Felge. 

(Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Achse gerade sitzt ... kann man natürlich auch nochmal kontrollieren).

Falls es die Felge ist, würde ich das den Händler machen lassen.   Falls es der Reifen ist, kannst du den von Hand versuchen gerade zu biegen. Eventuell auch nochmal etwas Luft ablassen, neu positionieren und neu aufpumpen.
Umso größer das Reifenvolumen wird, und umso höher und breiter der Reifen im Verhältnis zur Felge ist,  umso schwieriger ist es sie exakt gerade aufzuziehen. Ich hatte auf meinem früheren XC Rad eine Weile lang Downhill-Reifen drauf ...  die eierten IMMER


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2015)

Bei den Bremsen habe ich mich für SLX bremsen entschieden.

und was ist wenn ich beim Antrieb alles wechseln würde? was müsste ich dann alles wechseln? ^^
Habe leider nichts anderes brauchbares gefunden an Fahrrädern, gibts den andere vorschläge?

Werde heute mal versuchen den Reifen neu zu positionieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Die SLX sind gut, schon fast etwas too much im Vergleich zum Rest    Aber gute Wahl  

Hm, nein den ganzen Antrieb zu tauschen macht normalerweise keinen Sinn. 

Soll es ein neues Rad werden? 

Meine persönliche Empfehlung wäre ein Canyon Yellowstone. 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/yellowstone/

Die sind ziemlich gut für ihr Geld.  Leider ist das günstigere Modell aktuell ausverkauft ... das ist sehr unpraktisch.  700€ wären schon deutlich mehr als du eingeplant hast. 


Ansonsten gibts immer gute gebrauchte Räder. 

Technisch gefällt mir das hier: Cube, Tune Cube Race-Hardtail RahmengrÃ¶ÃŸe M, TEAM Rothaus | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de sehr gut,  allerdings ist das optisch schon echt ganz schön fertig mit der Welt  
Falls alle Teile noch gut funktionieren und sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen hält, wäre das aber nicht übel.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die SLX sind gut, schon fast etwas too much im Vergleich zum Rest    Aber gute Wahl
> 
> Hm, nein den ganzen Antrieb zu tauschen macht normalerweise keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...



Habe vielleicht die möglichkeit das Rad noch zurück zu geben bzw. dass es mein Vater nimmt.

Maximal wäre bei mir 600€ und ich würde 29" Räder und großer Rahmenhöhe bevorzugen (RH55)

Wirds das canyon yellowstone in der billigeren variante bald wieder geben?

Habe beide SLX bremsen für 100€ gefunden.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wie es bei Canyon aussieht.  Jetzt ist eigentlich der Zeitpunkt, wo die 2016er Modelle bald kommen müssten, insofern kann es sein dass das 2015er Modell nicht mehr nachproduziert wird. 

Ansonsten vielleicht ein Cube Analog oder Attention. Letzteres ist bei 699€,  aber auch nochmal insgesamt etwas besser ausgestattet.


----------



## Metalic (31. Juli 2015)

Habe mir letzten Oktober das Canyon Yellowstone gekauft. Super Teil als "Einsteiger-MTB". Nur leider ist mir das Gewinde in der linken Kurbel geputt gegangen. Vermutlich habe ich das Pedal am Anfang falsch rein gedreht 
Kurbel und Pedal sind nun bei Canyon und habe eben einen Anruf von denen verpasst weil ich am arbeiten war.
Canyon Bikes sind super, aber dem Kundendienst kannst während des Arbeitens ja die Schuhe neu besohlen. Das erste Mal Telefon-Wartschlange 12 Min. Das zweite Mal 25 Min. Und nun darf ich da wieder anrufen weil ich dummerweise deren Anruf verpasst habe. Mal schauen wie lange ich mir heute die nervtötende Warteschlangen-Musik anhören darf. Bin derzeit bei Minute 7.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Kurbel und Pedal sind nun bei Canyon und habe eben einen Anruf von denen verpasst weil ich am arbeiten war.
> Canyon Bikes sind super, aber dem Kundendienst kannst während des Arbeitens ja die Schuhe neu besohlen. Das erste Mal Telefon-Wartschlange 12 Min. Das zweite Mal 25 Min. Und nun darf ich da wieder anrufen weil ich dummerweise deren Anruf verpasst habe. Mal schauen wie lange ich mir heute die nervtötende Warteschlangen-Musik anhören darf. Bin derzeit bei Minute 7.


 is vielleicht nicht so gut, es ausgerechnet an einem Samstag bei schönstem Wetter da zu versuchen ^^  da sind ja quasi "alle" potentiellen Interesserenten oder auch Leute mit einer Frage/Reklamation nicht auf der Arbeit, können da (endlich) anrufen und sind wg. des Wetters gleich noch motivierter, sich zu informieren oder was zu bestellen oder auch was zu reklamieren   


Thema Sattel: ich hatte echt arge Probleme mit Hintern-Schmerzen vom Sattel, auch weil ich eine ganze Weile kaum gefahren bin, bevor ich mir kürzlich ein neues MTB geholt hab. Jetzt hab ich neulich einfach nur vergessen, ne Radhose anzuziehen, und per stinknormaler Sporthose war es viel angenehmer - wie kann DAS denn sein? ^^


----------



## JaniZz (2. August 2015)

Mein am Dienstag erworbenes Fahrrad wurde mir qm Wochenende schon aus dem verschlossenen Keller gestohlen. 

3 von 4 Keller räumen wurden aufgebrochen und nur mein bike wurde gestohlen. 

Ich könnte echt ausflippen. 

Das muss eine gezielte Aktion gewesen sein aus meiner Umgebung. 

Habe es der Polizei gemeldet und hoffe meine Hausrat Versicherung kommt dafür auf. 

Und ich war so zufrieden damit


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Mein am Dienstag erworbenes Fahrrad wurde mir qm Wochenende schon aus dem verschlossenen Keller gestohlen.
> 
> 3 von 4 Keller räumen wurden aufgebrochen und nur mein bike wurde gestohlen.
> 
> ...


 Deckssäcke!!! Und es wurden also auch andere Räder in der Nachbarschaft geklaut? Nicht, dass am Ende der Verkäufer des Rads dahintersteckt... ^^ 

Solche Dinge sind auch der Grund, warum ich mein Rad in die Wohnung mitnehme - hab glücklicherweise auch nur eine Etage hochzugehen.

beobachte mal ebay und Kleinanzeigen-Portale, vlt sind die Kerle so doof und inserieren das dort in den nächsten Wochen. Haste ne Rahmennummer?


----------



## JaniZz (2. August 2015)

Es gab mehrfach Fälle in letzter Zeit wo bikes aus Garagen und so geklaut wurden. 

Die Vermutung mit dem Verkäufer stand auch schon im Raum... 
Aber schwer vorstellbar. 

War jetzt keine zwielichtige Person. 


Rahmennummer habe ich.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme mein Geld wieder...


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Es gab mehrfach Fälle in letzter Zeit wo bikes aus Garagen und so geklaut wurden.
> 
> Die Vermutung mit dem Verkäufer stand auch schon im Raum...
> Aber schwer vorstellbar.
> ...


 also, ich kenn Deine genaue Versicherung nicht, aber WENN die zahlt, dann müsstest du an sich so ziemlich genau das bekommen, was du ausgegeben hast, weil das ja dem Gebrauchtwert entspricht. Hast du denn ne Quittung/Kauf"vertrag" ?


----------



## JaniZz (2. August 2015)

Läuft normal über die Hausrat, da es Einbruch in privaten Keller war die auch extra verschlossen waren. 

Richtig,  habe einen Kaufvertrag gemacht. 

Naja schade um das bike,  Trauer dem echt hinterher. 

Aber ich finde es erschreckend,   es muss einer aus der Nachbarschaft, Bekanntenkreis gewesen sein.

Das finde ich heftig. 

Ich hab noch ganz andere wertvolle Sachen im Keller gehabt und nur das bike wurde mitgenommen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Läuft normal über die Hausrat, da es Einbruch in privaten Keller war die auch extra verschlossen waren.
> 
> Richtig,  habe einen Kaufvertrag gemacht.
> 
> ...


  naja, das kann doch aber einfach nur Zufall gewesen sein. Es gibt Banden, die gezielt Fahrräder klauen. So was wie zB DVD-Player oder "Kram", der für DICH vlt. wertvoll erscheint, sind bei den Schnelleinbrüchen an sich kaum gefragt. Die nehmen wertvollen Kleinkram und Bargeld mit oder halt bei Kellereinbrüchen das, was leicht verkauft werden kann, und mit "leicht" ist auch gemeint, dass es nix zu "ungewöhnliches" ist.  Auch Tables und Smartphones sind bei den Profis eher "unbeliebt" wg. möglichem Tracking usw. - wenn du mal bei der Polizei fragst, kann man das vlt. sogar bestätigen. 

Bekanntenkreis wäre schon seltsam, denn dann müsste derjenige ja sicher sein, dass du ihn niemals zufällig treffen wirst ^^


----------



## Leob12 (4. August 2015)

In Kellern können noch andere Dinge außer DVD-Spieler sein, die wertvoll sind^^ 

Aber Fahrräder werden gerne mitgenommen, weil sie leicht zu transportieren sind und gleichzeitig viel wert sind. Ich hab mein Rad auch im versperrten Kellerabteil (wenn jemand rein will kommt er aber rein^^), weil in meinem Zimmer kein Platz dafür ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> In Kellern können noch andere Dinge außer DVD-Spieler sein, die wertvoll sind^^


 Das ist klar und war ja nur ein Beispiel... bei vielen Dingen wissen die Leute auch nicht auf anhieb, ob es wertvoll UND gut zu verkaufen ist oder nicht...  zB wird sicher  niemals jemand ein Gemälde mitnehmen, wenn er es im Keller erspäht... oder nen alten Verstärker, von dem er nicht mal weiß, ob er geht. 


Nebenbei @all: macht ihr eigentlich nen "Plan" fürs Fahren, also um eine Fitness aufzubauen, oder fahrt ihr einfach nur drauflos, wie ihr gerade Lust habt, mal 3 Std ohne volle Pulle, mal nur 45min, aber dauernd Vollgas usw?


----------



## Leob12 (4. August 2015)

Ich fahre wann ich Zeit habe, und dann entscheide ich mich spontan für eine meiner Runden^^


----------



## OC.Conny (16. August 2015)

Hallo Leute, bin schon länger hier angemeldet habe aber diesen Thread erst vor kurzem gefunden  und da wollte ich euch mal mein neuestes Spielzeug zeigen . . . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Project hat von der ersten Idee bis es dann fertig war über 3 Jahre gedauert. Ein grosser Dank hier an Frank Czymmek der den Laden "Albatros Fahrradmanufaktur" in Köthen hat und das Bike nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut hat.
Noch ein Danke an Felix Wolf (bekannt als "Light - Wolf") von dem die Laufräder sind.

Eine kleine Teile - Liste:  

Rahmen                         - TREK FX 7.9 Carbon matt schwarz

Lenker / Vorbau / 
und Sattelstütze         - Ritchey Superlogic UD Carbon matt schwarz

Innenlager u. 
Steuersatz                    - Reset Racing in rot

Sattel                             - Selle Italia Super Flow

Bremshebel u.
V - Brakes                    - Avid Ultimate ( neu nicht mehr hergestellt und bei "ebay" sehr schwer zu bekommen aber es sind nun mal die besten V -Brakes)

Schaltung                    - eine komplette Ultegra Gruppe in "Ice-Grau" mit Flatbar - Shiftern in 11fach sämtliche Einstellschrauben wurden gegen rot eloxierte getauscht

Laufräder                    - Felgen sind H Plus SON Archetype in schwarz vorne 24 hinten 28 Speichen / SAPIM Messerspeichen (CX-Ray und CX-Sprint) in schwarz / mit schwarzen SAPIM Speichennippeln / hinten mit der TUNE Mag 170 Nabe in rot / vorne mit SON XS 100 Nabendynamo (eigentlich nur für Falt- u.               
                                          Liegeräder bis 20 Zoll gedacht) in rot / Schnellspanner von TUNE in rot / Reifen von Continental (die besten m. M. nach)

Rücklicht                    - Supernova Tail Light Einschraubenbefestigung

Frontscheinwerfer  - SON Edelux 2 in Rot

Schalt- u. 
Bremszüge                  - Jagwire Mountain PRO Schaltung rot u. Bremse in scwarz/carbon mit passenden Endkappen und Hülsen

Schutzbleche             -  von DirtFox in matt schwarz

Sattelstützenklemme - TUNE "Würger" in rot

Gewicht so wie es auf den Fotos zu sehen ist ca. 9kg


An dem Sattel sieht man das der Rahmen eine Nummer zu gross für mich ist aber beim Treten habe ich Null-Probleme.
Bin früher viel Rennrad gefahren aber da war man halt vom Wetter abhängig bei Regen hat es keinen Spass gemacht weil die ganze Sosse vorne ins Gesicht bekommen hat und hinten war der Arsch auch Klatsch- Nass und im dunkeln gab es nur Batteriebeleuchtung wo ich vieles probiert habe aber Nabendynamo und 
LED - Scheinwerfer sind immer besser.
Und da ich schon lange einen Carbonrahmen mal probieren wollte war dann die Suche nach einem passendem Rahmen der alle Kriterien erfüllt gar nicht so einfach.
Das Ding geht schon geil ab.

In ein paar Wochen stelle ich euch dann mein Winter - Bike vor


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2015)

Ui, echt lecker!  

Ich sehe da Carbon als Hauptmaterial für alles, Antrieb aus dem Rennradbereich, und vollständige Elektrik von Schmidt Maschinenbau 

Das einzige was nicht geht sind die Felgenbremsen


----------



## OC.Conny (16. August 2015)

Sollte ja doch noch leicht werden und war extra so von mir gewählt sonst hätte ich nen Rahmen von Storck oder Simplon nehmen können


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2015)

Ich hab auch die Scheibenbremsen gesucht^^


----------



## OC.Conny (16. August 2015)

Am Winterbike sind Disc dran aber die Avid Ultimate V-Brakes sind einer normalen Shimano Disc ebenbürtig und da ich hier nur im Flachland unterwegs bin waren mir ein paar Gramm Gewicht weniger wichtiger als überdimensionierte Bremsperformence  . . . ist ja nur das Sommerrad 

Am Winterrad nehme ich Disc weil man zuschauen kann wie sich die V-Brake Bremsbeläge abnutzen und ratzfatz runter sind . . . und mit Disc hat man auch bei den schlechten Bedingungen im Winter immer die gleiche Bremsleistung.

Wie gesagt das Winterrad kommt in ein paar Wochen - ist grad beim Umbau . . . "neue" Kurbel (ne 960er XTR in schwarz eloxiert) , Dual Control XT, Stahlflexleitungen (nur aus optischen Gründen) und ein paar kleinere Gimmicks  alles an einem TREK FX 7.4


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2015)

Bikepark Ferme Libert in Malmedy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU6QCh-eGRY


----------



## 777890 (24. August 2015)

Cooles Video 

Obwohl ein Downhill auf der Strecke viel zu überdimensioniert ist, evtl. sinds auch einfach nur Anfänger.


Was anderes:  Hat jmd. Ahnung von DH-Dämpfern? Gibt es eine Alternative zu den neuen 2016ern: Fox Shox DHX2 Dämpfer 2016 - mountainbikes.net

Preis ist schon sehr happig, hat jemand z.B. ein FOX DHX4 oder 5 verbaut und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2015)

Die DHX Serie von Fox ist der Klassiker,  das wird seinen Grund haben.  Habe ihn bisher nur an Leihbikes gefahren, da hat er gut seinen Dienst getan. 
Allerdings muss das nicht heißen, dass andere Marken viel schlechter sind.


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2015)

Moin,
ich glaube ich habe vor ein paar Monaten schon mal gefragt, aber leider vergessen was dabei rum kam, daher nochmal 

Die dunkle Jahreszeit rückt so langsam näher und mein Canyon hat kein Licht. Mein Geburtstag steht auch bald an und da bräuchte ich mal ein paar Tipps zu (LED) Stecklichtern. Vorne und hinten natürlich. Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Muss kein Billigset für 12€ aber sollte nun auch nicht unverschämt teuer sein. Will damit keine Baustelle im Dunkeln ausleuchten sondern nur meinen Weg und von anderen gesehen werden.


----------



## meik19081999 (31. August 2015)

Hey,
vor kurzem haben mein Dad und ich uns LED Lichter geholt, gehören nicht zu den teuren, aber ich bin damit echt zufrieden.
Lichtstärke--> überraschend gut ( Nachts durch den Wald gefahren, alles gesehen)
Man kann die Konzentration des Lichtstrahls einstellen, dazu hat man noch 3 Modi (Stark, Schwach, Blinken)
Obs wasserfest ist weiß ich nicht, doch beim im Regen fahren ist es nicht kaputt gegangen.
Rücklicht tut sein Job auch ganz gut.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00HH4P7NC/ref=mobile_oh_details_?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2015)

Danke dir dafür schon mal.
Hat das Ding eine Zulassung für die Straße? Da gibts es ja glaube ich auch Unterschiede. Oder ist das wumpe?
Habe in den Rezensionen gelesen, dass die Verarbeitung nicht so toll sein soll?! Ich würde sonst eines der preislich höher gelegenen Frontlichter kaufen und dann ein günstigeres Rücklicht.


----------



## meik19081999 (31. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Danke dir dafür schon mal.
> Hat das Ding eine Zulassung für die Straße? Da gibts es ja glaube ich auch Unterschiede. Oder ist das wumpe?
> Habe in den Rezensionen gelesen, dass die Verarbeitung nicht so toll sein soll?! Ich würde sonst eines der preislich höher gelegenen Frontlichter kaufen und dann ein günstigeres Rücklicht.



Wegen Straßenzulassung 

Also bei der Verarbeitung gabs bei mir keine Probleme, Die Taschenlampe an sich ist aus Alu oder so und fühlt sich gut an, nur die Halterung ist aus Plastik aber tut auch ihren Job.
Vielleicht gibt es auch andere gute Lichter, aber für 15€ ist das eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (31. August 2015)

Werde am Samstag am "Race across SH" teilnehmen. Mal sehen was ich noch kann.


----------



## OC.Conny (2. September 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich glaube ich habe vor ein paar Monaten schon mal gefragt, aber leider vergessen was dabei rum kam, daher nochmal
> 
> Die dunkle Jahreszeit rückt so langsam näher und mein Canyon hat kein Licht. Mein Geburtstag steht auch bald an und da bräuchte ich mal ein paar Tipps zu (LED) Stecklichtern. Vorne und hinten natürlich. Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Muss kein Billigset für 12€ aber sollte nun auch nicht unverschämt teuer sein. Will damit keine Baustelle im Dunkeln ausleuchten sondern nur meinen Weg und von anderen gesehen werden.



Also ich habe das hier an meinem Rennrad für hinten: Axa T.Race II Rücklicht schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit und das hier für vorne: Busch & Müller Beleuchtung LED-Scheinwerfer Ixon IQ bis zu 40 LUX inkl. Akkus und Ladegerät, schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit 

da hast du was vernünftiges und das Rücklicht ist auch wirklich Wasserfest das wird verschraubt und hat eine  Dichtung


----------



## JaniZz (18. September 2015)

Habe nun auch wieder ein neues bike und auch schon etwas modifiziert 

Carver Drift 703
Pedale: NC 17 sudpin IV s-pro
Griffe: ergon GE I
Marshguard 

Kann also losgehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2015)

Ich frag hier mal rein, weil ich es doch interessant finde. Ich bin ja eher selten auf unbefestigtem Boden unterwegs.
Ist von euch noch niemand während einer Abfahrt gegen einen Baum geknallt? Ich habe mir so mal meine Nase fast gebrochen.


----------



## skyscraper (20. September 2015)

Direkt dagegen geknallt bin ich noch nicht, aber bei einer Abfahrt mit sehr ausgeprägten "Spurrillen" hat mich mein Bike mal abgeworfen und dann bin dagegen gerannt (um den Schwung wegzunehmen).


----------



## -sori- (20. September 2015)

Sanft dagegen mit dem Lenker, mehr (zum Glück)


----------



## Stryke7 (20. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich frag hier mal rein, weil ich es doch interessant finde. Ich bin ja eher selten auf unbefestigtem Boden unterwegs.
> Ist von euch noch niemand während einer Abfahrt gegen einen Baum geknallt? Ich habe mir so mal meine Nase fast gebrochen.



Hab mal einen blinden Sprung etwas falsch genommen und bin etwas seitlich des Trails gelandet, hab mit der Schulter einen Baum touchiert und lag kurz darauf ein paar Meter neben dem Weg im weichen Moos. 
Also nichts schlimmes.

Ansonsten ...  nein, Verletzungen hatte ich durch Bäume noch keine.  Nur einige Materialschäden,  verbogener Bremshebel und solcher Kleinkram. 


Wenn du dir Sorgen um deine Nase machst, empfehle ich da eine ganz neue und noch sehr unbekannte Erfindung:  Einen Helm.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir Sorgen um deine Nase machst, empfehle ich da eine ganz neue und noch sehr unbekannte Erfindung:  Einen Helm.


Sag das einem schmalen Baum, wenn du horizontal aus einer Steilwand fliegst.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2015)

Also, wenn er dünn genug ist um in den Ausschnitt zwischen Kinnbügel und Stirn zu passen, dann mach ihn platt !


----------



## DrTraxx (21. September 2015)

Bin beim Dirt-Track bei Seitenwind mal abgekommen und direkt in den Baum abgeflogen. Lenker und Gabel angebrochen, rechter Arm und 3 Finger gebrochen. War mein schlimmster Unfall bis jetzt auf nem Bike. Zum Glück Fullface-Helm aufgehabt ansonsten wäre es wohl noch schlimmer ausgegangen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich frag hier mal rein, weil ich es doch interessant finde. Ich bin ja eher selten auf unbefestigtem Boden unterwegs.
> Ist von euch noch niemand während einer Abfahrt gegen einen Baum geknallt?


 Vielleicht ist das schon einigen passiert, die aber genau deswegen nicht mehr hier posten... ^^   

Mir selber ist noch nie was schlimmes beim "Sport" passiert, auch weil ich nie am absoluten Limit fahre, sondern immer nur so, dass ich noch ausweichen/bremsen kann, und auf unbekannten Strecken fahr ich sowieso nochmal vorsichtiger. Ich bin lediglich 3-4 mal weggerutscht und deswegen gestürzt, weil es in einer Kurve feuchter war als erwartet, aber maximal kleinere Schürfwunden geholt.

Aber "in Zivil" bin ich schon 3 mal nennenswert, aber auch extrem glimpflich hingeflogen: 

 - ich fuhr rechts von einer Straßenbahnschiene und wollte drüber, quasi zwischen die beiden Schienen für die Bahn, damit ich nicht so nah am rechten Fahrbahnrand bin (Haltestelle kam, und zwischen Haltstelle und rechter Schiene sind es vlt 40cm Platz), und obwohl ich fast im 45 Winkel drüberfuhr, hat es mir das Rad unterm Arsch weggezogen - da war genau an der Stelle der Beginn einer Weiche, also eine "breite" Stelle, und es war dort total glatt => Risswunde in der Hand, die mit nem Spezialpflaster gekittet wurde und eine 3cm-Narbe hinterließ

- Fahrradflaschenhalter falschrum montiert, und dann nachts nach ein paar Bier (aber wirklich nur ein paar) nach Hause gegurkt. Ich will kurz Gas geben, trete voll die Pedale, mein Hosenbein stülpt sich über den Flaschenhalter und ich reiß mir das Rad selber unterm Hintern weg...  ein paar Schürfwunden plus Platzwunde über der Lippe, hab auch davon nun eine Narbe (aber nur 1cm). Dass der Halter schuld war hab ich erst verstanden, als ich 2 tage später wieder fahren wollte und fast nochmal hinflog...  

- um die Null Grad und Nieselregen. Ich fahre extra vorsichtig, prüfe auch immer wieder mit dem Fuß (da man in Köln eh oft anhalten muss), ob der Boden glatt ist - war er aber nie. Dann nach 6km Fahrt keine 50m vom Ziel (Elternhaus) entfernt kommt noch EINE Kurve, ich lenke ein und lieg schon auf dem Boden - als ich aufstehen wollte merkte ich, dass es wahnsinnig glatt war, ich musste ein paar Meter sogar krabbeln. ^^  Ich bin dabei voll mit dem Oberarm auf den Asphalt geknallt, und das ging so schnell, dass ich quasi noch auf dem Rad saß, als ich "einschlug" - es war nix gebrochen, aber wohl ne schwere Prellung, denn ich hatte fast 2 Jahre lang noch Beschwerden: sobald ich in der Uni meinen Kopf auf die Hand aufstütze, hatte ich nach spätestens 10Min Schmerzen im Oberarm, als hätte ich 4h Hanteltraining gemacht...  


Und 1x bin ich völlig grundlos über den Lenker geflogen - ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum. Ich bin zwischen zwei Pollern durchgefahren und flog plötzlich einfach - da war keine "Kette" gespannt, wie es bei manchen Pollern ja der Fall ist, und es war hellichter Tag bei schönem Wetter, ich war stocknüchtern, es war kein Stein oder Hindernis zu sehen, das Rad war technisch einwandfrei...    aber passiert ist mir nix.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2015)

Das mit dem Fliegen habe ich auch mal hinbekommen. Vorderrad etwas stärker nachgepumpt, als sonst und an einer eigentlich gut bekannten Stelle mit relativ normaler Geschwindigkeit über nen recht sauber abgesenkten Bordstein gefahren. Naja - mit dem prallen Reifen war es wohl einen Tick zu uneben, jedenfalls muss ich kurz abgehoben sein und da ich ganz leichte Schräglage hatte (schlängelnder Straßenverlauf) kam das Vorderrad in nem anderen Winkel wieder auf und hat sich weggedreht...
Schürfwunde war halb so wild, aber weil ich nach meiner Rolle vorwärts erstmal leicht benommen auf dem Weg saß, hat gleich einer den Rettungswagen gerufen und die nehmen keine Fahrräder mit. Also musste ich das Ding ne halbe Stunde später in meinem lädierten Zustand wieder abholen (zum Glück nur 1 km) 

Ist auch mit ein Grund dafür, dass ich mein jetziges Bike so lang gebaut habe. Da muss das Vorderrad wirklich auf komplett trockenem Asphalt vollständig stehenbleiben, sonst klappt das nicht mehr mit dem Überschlag. Schon bei leicht feuchter Fahrbahn blockiert das Vorderrad eher und rutscht, als dass ich vornüber kippe 



Überfrierende Nässe hatte ich auch schon ein zwei mal. Aber da ich auch gerne auf Schnee fahre, komme ich damit ganz gut klar. Im Worst Case, wenn mir das Rad ganz wegrutscht, lande ich halt auf Oberschenkel und Ellenbogen/Schulter. Meist reagiere ich sogar rechtzeitig und bleibe auf einem Fuß stehen, während sich das Bike unter dem anderen hinlegt. Glatteis hat ja den Vorteil, dass man sich auch mit nicht rollenden Teilen abstützen kann


----------



## thunderofhate (23. September 2015)

Hui, cool, dass so viele dazu etwas beitragen. Manches kommt einem sehr bekannt vor.

Hier mein peinlichster Unfall:
Straße is nass und ich muss einen schmalen Bordstein überqueren. Entdecke 2 hübsche Mädels direkt vor mir und drehe die Rübe nach ihnen.
Nach 2 Sekunden lag ich paar Meter hinter ihnen auf dem Boden. 
Immerhin liefen sie zu mir und fragten, ob alles ok ist. Ich lief rot an.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2015)

Der Klassiker  

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist die Anwesenheit reizvoller Damen im Blickfeld einer der häufigsten Gründe für Verkehrsunfälle.


----------



## JaniZz (24. September 2015)

Meistens passiert was,  wo man es am wenigsten vermutet. 

Ich bin vor 2 Monaten ein Feldweg gefahren und war von meiner Tour auf dem Weg nach Hause. 

Traktor Spur Rille rein gefahren, an die Seiten Wand gekommen,  Lenker quer,  ich drüber. 

Salto, Leicht den Boden mit dem Helm touchiert und voll auf die Schulter geknallt. 

Schulter eck Gelenk geprellt und überdehnt. 


Ein Kumpel hat vor 15 Jahren ca.  Um 30 cm ein Lkw verpasst. 

Der Lkw ist über rot gefahren weil die Sonne so tief stand und hat sein vorderes Rad einfach platt gemacht. 

Ich stand dahinter und durfte zusehen. 

Da waren mehrere Schutzengel Anwesend.

Er hatte nur die Hand geprellt.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. September 2015)

Als Jugendlicher habe ich mich bei Nässe regelmäßig hingelegt, weil ich die Grenzen des Grips austesten wollte. Wenn die Straße nass ist, reißt man sich ja nicht viel auf.
Außerdem regeneriert sich ein junger Körper wesentlich schneller. 

Das letzte Mal (vor 6-8 Wochen) war auch bei Nässe. Da bin ich auf einem schmalen Pfad, auf dem es relativ steil bergab ging, seitlich in ein Maisfeld gerutscht, obwohl ich schon nur Schritttempo fuhr... Der Untergrund war hart und glatt wie Eis. Konnte nur noch meinen rechtem Arm ausstrecken.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Oktober 2015)

Hey, keiner mehr mit seim Radl unterwegs?
Habe meine Radtouren jetzt seit Semesterbeginn wieder in die späten Abendstunden verlegt und bekam grad nen Riesenschrecken.
Muss auf dem Weg auf einem Abzweig von asphaltierter Straße auf Schotter wechseln. Abzweig ist unbefestigt und max. 15-20m lang und ca. 40-60cm breit. Ist zwar dunkel, aber könnte das Stück blind fahren. 
Jedenfalls geht es da kurz bergab, wieder minimal hoch und dann folgt eine scharfe Kurve. Was erwartet mich mitten in der Kurve? Ein riesiger Pferdehaufen! 
Kurvenlicht is bei Fahrrädern noch nich so doll. Konnte bei dem Tempo nicht mehr reagieren. Bin weggerutscht und mit der Schulter gegen einen Baum geknallt.

Reiner Zufall, dass ich vor einem Monat hier danach gefragt habe?


----------



## JaniZz (21. Oktober 2015)

Hi, 

Doch war Sonntag noch in herten auf der Halde unterwegs mit einem Kumpel 

Habe mich und mein Fahrrad mal wieder an die Grenzen gebracht und hatten mords Spaß. 

Echt coole trails, mit einigen netten jumps dabei. 
Dafür das es um die Ecke ist...

Freue mich schon auf den Winter durch den Schnee zu pflügen


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

Meine Federgabel lässt sich auch jetzt auch bei gesperrtem Zustand eindrücken.
Wollte grad ne Runde Biken mit meinem Cube Acid und ich dachte was ist das denn:

Die Federgabel sinkt vorne ein und bleibt dann unten. 

Kann ich damit rechnen das sie irreparabel Schrott ist ?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann ich damit rechnen das sie irreparabel Schrott ist ?



Irreparabel nicht unbedingt, aber die Sperre ist schrott. 

Bei besseren Gabeln gibt es Ersatzteile,  wenn du sie einschicken musst könnte es aber teuer werden.  Oder hast du noch Garantie? 

Falls du einen Händler deines Vertrauens hast, kannst du auch den fragen.


----------



## orca113 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hi Stryke,

nein Garantie nicht mehr aber einen Händler in meiner Familie  (von ihm ist das Rad, leider ist er momentan im Urlaub )

Also es ist jetzt nicht so das es im gesperrten Zustand genauso einfedert wie entsperrt aber vorher federte es gesperrt minimal ein. Jetzt lässt es sich komplett eindrücken wenn ich mich drauf stütze. Es sinkt ein und kommt nur langsam wieder hoch.

So ein Mist, ich liebe dieses Rad. 

Was glaubst du oder ihr kostet eine neue Federgabel als ersatz? Kein Hightech.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Oktober 2015)

Kommt drauf an, was du denn haben willst.  Brauchbare Gabeln mit 100mm (?)  Federweg fangen bei 200-250€ an.


----------



## orca113 (25. Oktober 2015)

Das genügt mir. Hab jetzt ein 80-100mm von RockSchrott aber das wird dann 1zu1 getauscht oder die max 250€ Preisklasse.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Oktober 2015)

RockShox baut durchaus brauchbare Gabeln,  aber für den ganz billigen Sektor produzieren sie leider ebenfalls Müll.  In dem Preisbereich kann niemand was gutes bauen, trotzdem wird dort aber sehr viel Umsatz generiert.  

Ich würde auf eine einfache Luftgabel setzen.  Die Einstiegsklasse des Brauchbaren.  

Ich habe eine Manitou Marvel Expert hier stehen, fürs nächste Projekt.  Die gibts auf ebay teils für die Hälfte des Listenpreises. Macht einen ziemlich guten Eindruck.


----------



## skyscraper (25. Oktober 2015)

Um welches Format handelt es sich denn? MTB 26"? Ne 2012er Reba gibt es auf eBay für 200€: 2012 ROCK SHOX REBA RL 26" FEDERGABEL TAPERED WEISS *HAMMERPREIS* | eBay

Wenn Du suchst findest Du bestimmt noch was billigeres (evtl gebraucht mit wenigen Kilometern).


----------



## orca113 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Bin immer Rock Show gefahren und dies ist die erste die in meinem Besitz zu Schrott geht. Von den Manitou hab ich bis jetzt auch gutes gehört.

@Skyscraper

Es ist ein Cube Acid gekauft im Winter2012. Es ist ein 27,5"


----------



## skyscraper (25. Oktober 2015)

Dann würde ich es tatsächlich so machen wie Stryke es gesagt hat und in der Bucht nach einer 27,5er Rock Shox Luftgabel ausschau halten. Bei Bikecomponents geht es bei 230€ los (2016er Modell Rock Shox Recon Silver Solo Air).


----------



## orca113 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ok ich hatte schonmal an diese Gedacht:

Rock Shox Recon Gold TK 27,5" Solo Air 100 matt schwarz/grau mit Remote-Option kaufen | Bike-Discount

Ist sowas schwer zu wechseln?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok ich hatte schonmal an diese Gedacht:
> 
> Rock Shox Recon Gold TK 27,5" Solo Air 100 matt schwarz/grau mit Remote-Option kaufen | Bike-Discount
> 
> Ist sowas schwer zu wechseln?



Mäßig schwer.  Du nimmst oben den Vorbau ab und ziehst sie nach unten aus dem Rahmen raus.  Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du einen Ahead-Steuersatz hast. Dann musst du die untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes runterbekommen und auf die neue Gabel setzen.  Gabel rein,  richtige Länge fürs Steuerrohr abmessen und Steuerrohr entsprechend zurechtschneiden. Das ist nicht ganz leicht und benötigt passendes Werkzeug.  
Dann musst du noch die Kralle einschlagen, das benötigt auch ein wenig Feingefühl. 
Danach ist alles easy, Steuersatz wieder richtig zusammensetzen und den Vorbau draufschrauben,  und die Bremse an der neuen Gabel anschrauben (und quietsch-frei einstellen   ). 

Eigentlich ist das nicht besonders schwierig,  nur das Steuerrohr richtig zu kürzen und die Kralle einzuschlagen kann etwas anspruchsvoll sein, wenn man kein passendes Werkzeug hat.


----------



## orca113 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ok ... Na das klingt hart...

Was ist denn zu der angegebenen Gabel zu sagen? Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Oktober 2015)

Sieht ok aus.  Ich denke das ist der Nachfolger der alten Tora-Serie.  Sollte gut zum Rad passen.


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ok, ich werde schauen ob ich sie irgendwo günstiger bekomme. Hatte ein anderes Angebot via Ebay gesehen (Bike Shop), wo man sie für 170€ anbot im Abverkauf. Spreche aber auch mal mit meinem Verwandten falls dieser nicht zu spät aus dem Urlaub kommt. 

Wenn ich wüsste das Cube nicht noch Garantie auf die Gabel gibt... Weiß das sie auf Starrgabeln länger als 2 Jahre geben.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Oktober 2015)

Waren Freitag wieder am hoppenbruch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (8. November 2015)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> . . . In ein paar Wochen stelle ich euch dann mein Winter - Bike vor




Hätte ich doch fast vergessen . . . 

hier die Bilder vom Winter - Bike




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier noch mal beide zusammen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hoffe das mir beide recht lange erhalten bleiben und kein Spitzbube oder schlimmeres uns trennt


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2015)

Wow, gefallen mir beide sehr gut! 

Wie sind die kombinierten Schalt- und Bremshebel denn in der Praxis?


----------



## OC.Conny (8. November 2015)

Also ich hatte erst die vorgänger dran (http://static.testbike.hu/images/prpic/Shimano-LX-Dual-Control-2006-NO.jpg?ts=1) die hatten nen schönen knackigen Schaltpunkt aber der Druckpunkt von der Bremse war nicht so optimal aber weil ich vom System an sich positiv Überrascht / Beeindruckt war habe ich mir diese welche am Bike sind geholt (ST-M775) das ist ne Generation später und noch nen Tick besser da XT - Reihe.
In erster Linie eigentlich nur wegen der Optik weil die alten doch sehr klobig gewirkt haben und diese haben jetzt nen schönen Druckpunkt bei der Bremse aber der Schaltpunkt ist mir fast schon zu weich. 
Also für Strasse und Schotterwege kann ich sie empfehlen aber im Gelände kann ich mir schon vorstellen das man beim bremsen versehentlich den Hebel nach oben oder unten drückt und dadurch ungewollt nen Schaltvorgang auslöst also da würde ich dann abstand von nehmen.

Aber die Dual Control werden ja sowieso nicht mehr hergestellt - vielleicht kommen sie irgendwann verbessert wieder ich würde es mir wünschen.


Bei den Disc habe ich dann auch gleich Stahlflexleitungen verbauen lassen sowie ein paar Teile in nem schönen grün Ton um ein bisschen Farbe ans Bike zu bringen nachdem mir das beim schwarzen Carbon - Renner so gut gefallen hat


----------



## thunderofhate (11. November 2015)

Abgesehen vom zwischenzeitliichen Regen ist das Wetter mal so extrem geil.
Um 23:30 die neue Lampe am Lenker montiert und mit kurzer Hose losgedüst. Kaum Wind und knappe 15°. Ok, nach 100m Höhenunterschied ist es etwas kälter, aber bis dahin ist der Körper warm.
Manch Radweg geht aber gar nicht. Vor lauter Laub sieht man die Wege nicht. 
Obwohl ich die Sonne etwas vermisse, nehme ich den fehlenden Sonnenschein gerne in Kauf, wenn die Nächte dafür so mild bleiben.

Bin in meinem Leben echt noch nie zuvor zu dieser Jahreszeit so oft unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## OC.Conny (13. November 2015)

was für ne Lampe?


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Februar 2016)

Vordere Fahrradlicht wirds wohl sein.

Nutze meine lange Motorrad Thermounterwäsche nun auch beim Radfahren. Einfach genial.
Temperaturen von 0 - -10 sind gar kein Problem mehr. Dazu ist das Gesicht danach wieder geglättet, dass jede Botoxbehandlung unnötig wird.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Februar 2016)

Ich warte noch bis es etwas wärmer wird. Aber am nächsten warmen Wochenende werde ich meinen Drahtesel mal aus dem Keller holen, Luft aufpumpen, einölen und mal wieder ausfahren. 

Laufen werde ich ja bis zu einem unbekannten Zeitpunkt nicht mehr wirklich können, denn Sporteinlagen für 95€ wären mir zu teuer, und die normalen sind nicht geeignet. Und solange meine (leichte) Fehlstellung nicht korrigiert ist, besteht immer die Gefahr auf Schmerzen. Selbst wenn nicht, ein ungutes Gefühl wäre mit den alten Schuhen trotzdem da.


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Februar 2016)

War noch keinen Winter so viel mit dem Rad unterwegs wie diesen.
Meine Knie freuts; die machen sonst immer Probleme, wenn ich etwas länger aufs Radfahren verzichte.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Februar 2016)

Ja, der Winter war ja auch recht mild.


----------



## Red-Hood (28. Februar 2016)

Ich träume immer davon, eines Tages mit einem schicken Mountainbike bei Schnee zu fahren.
Früher viel zu selten gemacht und nun habe ich weder das passende Rad, noch schneit es hier.


----------



## Red-Hood (6. März 2016)

Da wartet man 2 komplette Tage bis die Straßen und Wege nach dem sintflutartigen Regen wieder trocken sind, damit man Sonntag Abend endlich wieder aufs Rad kann und dann ist das Timing einfach nur zu genial.
Bei Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt fängt es kurz vor meiner Lieblingssteigung an zu regnen. Umkehren kommt natürlich nicht in Frage, denn das Wetter ist ja nur Wetter.
Ergebnis der ganzen Aktion? Ich bin komplett durchnässt, kann meinen Kopf nicht drehen, dafür aber meine Hände an den Schultern oder den Oberschenkeln wärmen. Alle anderen Körperteile scheinen abgefroren zu sein.

Eine Stunde Badewanne bei enspannter, klassischer Musik zum entspannen und regenerieren, oh yeah. 
Dabei eine rote Paprika essen und 1,5 Liter Zitronenwasser trinken.
Haha, mein Immunsystem knackst du nicht, du böse Wetterfee.


----------



## Leob12 (6. März 2016)

Nennt man Windchill^^ 

Wenn dir ne Zehe abfriert bringt dir auch das beste Immunsystem nicht viel^^


----------



## Red-Hood (6. März 2016)

Mit ner Zehe weniger kann man aber noch radeln, ohne Immunsystem nicht. 

Morgen ersma das Rad waschen und die Kette schmieren. Der Sand landete bestimmt nicht nur hinten an der Hose...

Der März is bisher der winterlichste Monat, glaube ich.


----------



## Leob12 (7. März 2016)

Da freut man sich dass es eventuell wärmer wird, und was passiert? Es schneit seit gestern Abend durch und wir haben mittlerweile 15cm -.-


----------



## Red-Hood (7. März 2016)

Hier ist der Großteil bereits geschmolzen. Jetzt freue ich mich sogar richtig, dass ich gestern noch gefahren bin.
Bis der dauergetränkte Boden wieder trocken wird... kommt bereits der April.


----------



## Leob12 (7. März 2016)

Trockener Boden ist jetzt nicht so mein Problem, bin zu 98% auf Asphalt unterwegs. Nur Eis/Schneematsch brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. März 2016)

Bei dem Wetter bin ich auch fast ausschließlich auf Asphalt unterwegs, weil alles andere ja noch viel langsamer trocknet.
Wegen des fehlenden Schutzbleches fahre ich nur in Ausnahmefällen bei Regen oder wenn ich halt überrascht werde, was diesen Winter öfters vorkam. 
Gelände höchstens für Verbindungsstücke.


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2016)

War mal wieder fleissig. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1szzJgBIZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3HMIMRMhgzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6qs7hbGx9wI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZXmKTn_mNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt muß ich versuchen die Angst die sich nach dem letzten Sturz in meinem Kopf eingenistet hat, wieder loszuwerden...


----------



## kero81 (20. März 2016)

Trailpark Mehring, eine Reise dort hin lohnt! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QcGtFUv4pWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (20. März 2016)

Nice
Schade dass es bei mir in der Umgebung keine so geilen Trails gibt


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Nice
> Schade dass es bei mir in der Umgebung keine so geilen Trails gibt



Es gibt bestimmt irgendwo Orte zum Fahren    Häufig keine so wirklich guten,  aber in den allermeisten Gegenden gibt es Möglichkeiten.


----------



## JackOnell (22. März 2016)

Bin ja eher der Läufer, aber hin und wieder packe ich meinen Schatz aus und fahre etwas durch den Wald.
Ich fahre mit einen Principia MAC B von 1994


----------



## Red-Hood (22. März 2016)

Meine Radtouren sind mittlerweile reines Ausdauertraining, weil ich nicht besonders viel Zeit habe. Eine Stunde fast im Dauersprint zu 99% befestigt jeden zweiten Tag.
Im Sommer wird dann wieder etwas genossen.

Das Wetter nervt aber extrem. Jeden Abend erwische ich n Schauer, egal ob ich mal früher oder später fahre.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

Ach Regen ist nur am Anfang nervig wenn man dann mal komplett nass ist, ist es ehh egal dann kann man auch weiter fahren


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Ach Regen ist nur am Anfang nervig wenn man dann mal komplett nass ist, ist es ehh egal dann kann man auch weiter fahren


Naja ohne Kotflügel sieht man bei etwas dreckigerer Straße gleich ziemlich schlimm aus^^


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

Das stimmt, aber die Frau wäschts schon wieder


----------



## Red-Hood (23. März 2016)

Abgesehen davon, dass viele dabei wohl nen Vogel gezeigt bekämen, ist Pferdekacke im Gesicht nervig.
Die haben hier einen Weg so schön ausgebaut, nur damit die Pferde noch breiter kacken können. 
Glaube, die laufen da extra auf dem befestigten Weg, um mich zu ärgern, damit man schon nach Pferd riecht, wenn man in den Stall kommt.


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass viele dabei wohl nen Vogel gezeigt bekämen, ist Pferdekacke im Gesicht nervig.
> Die haben hier einen Weg so schön ausgebaut, nur damit die Pferde noch breiter kacken können.
> Glaube, die laufen da extra auf dem befestigten Weg, um mich zu ärgern, damit man schon nach Pferd riecht, wenn man in den Stall kommt.


Spätestens wenn dir ein Erdklumpen (man hofft dass es sich um keine tierischen Ausscheidungen handelt) ins Gesicht fliegt, hast du keine Lust mehr^^


----------



## Red-Hood (23. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn dir ein Erdklumpen (man hofft dass es sich um keine tierischen Ausscheidungen handelt) ins Gesicht fliegt, hast du keine Lust mehr^^


Ein bisschen schaut man ja schon, wo man so hinfährt, auch bei Dunkelheit. 
Nervig finde ich eigentlich nur den Geruch chemischen Düngers oder was manch Vehikel beim Verbrennen so ausscheidet. Da musste dein Lungenvolumen komplett nutzen und denkst bei einem Zug, du bekommst direkt Krebs, so schwarz wie der Qualm teils is.
War früher aber schlimmer. Übrigens auch etwas, das einem halt zu späterer Stunde eher kaum passiert.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. März 2016)

Nabend an die Radler!

Bin letzten Juli angefangen mit möglichst viel Radfahren und das Auto nur bei sehr schlechten Wetter und zum Einkaufen zu benutzen.
Bin auch gut übern Winter gekommen und habe mittlerweile etwas über 4500km gemacht.

Nun brauch ich Sommerreifen, die Spikes (Schwalbe-Winter) müssen runter!
Suche was schmales schnelles in 28", um die 1"/25mm breit mit Pannenschutz.

Jemand ne Empfehlung?


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. März 2016)

Schwalbe Marathon 28 x 1,25 (32-622) (Performance Line)


Für eine Empfehlung müsste man schon wissen was du fährst.
Fährst hält nur Strasse und wiegst nicht viel, kann man auch Durano E fahren.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. März 2016)

Danke schonmal!

Fahre hauptsächlich Strasse. 
Mein Gewicht beträgt um die 80kg, +-3-4kg, je nach Jahreszeit 

Schwanke momentan zwischen den Schwalbe Durano Plus 23-622 und dem Conti GrandPrix.
Den Schwalbe Marathon bin ich lange gefahren. 
Wollt aber mal ausprobieren ob nen richtiger Rennradreifen nen Riesenunterschied macht.
Lasse mich aber auch gerne belehren


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. März 2016)

Je mehr du wiegst, umso anstrengender ists halt. 
Die Abnutzung ist da schon größer, also billig Reifen solltest du meiden. Bleibe wenn es geht unter 85 Kg, deinem Bike zuliebe.
Riesenunterschiede gibts da keine. Unterschiede sind Messbar, aber nur für Zeitfahren relevant.
Aus eigener Erfahrung würd ich dir zu den Contis raten. 

Welches Bike fährst du am meisten?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. März 2016)

Fahre ein Pegasus Avanti Sport 

Nee, schwerer war ich lang genug 

Billigreifen sind natürlich keine Option, waren auf dem Rad ab Werk drauf, der hintere war nach 150km platt ...


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2016)

Die Durano Plus halten bei mir (~72kg) jetzt schon drei Jahre, beim Kumpel(~90kg) die Conti GrandPrix aber ebenso.
Im Vergleich mit reinen Rennradreifen sind die Dinger schon ziemlich schwer, aber dafür kann man halt auch mal nen Abstecher über Kies machen ohne neue zu brauchen.

Nur das draufziehen ist dank der Verstärkungen eine Qual.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2016)

Wieviel KM hast du denn in den letzten 3 Jahren zurück gelegt?

Die Contis sind für Schwerere Fahrer besser geeignet. 

Rennradreifen sind halt auf wirklich auf minimales Gewicht Optimiert. Also Pannenschutz ist da deutlich Schlechter.

Solche Reifen reißen bei einem Trekkingbike nix, also da wird dir höchstends der niedrigere Rollwiderstand zu gute kommen, kannst aber wirklich nur Straße fahren. Bei Regen nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2016)

Ich fahre Schwalbe Kojaks auf meinem Stadtrenner. Die haben in 6Jahren >20kkm gesehen. Vorne zwei mal platt, hinten einmal. Werden ganzjährig gefahren (auch wenn es Slicks sind).


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2016)

Klinke mich hier mal ein.
Habe mir vor zwei Jahren ein Mountainbike gekauft, das bisher nichts sehr viel gefahren ist. Fange so langsam an, häufiger das Auto stehen zu lassen und mit dem Rad zu fahren. Sind alles kleine Strecken. Sechs Kilometer wenn ich zum einkaufen fahre oder zwölf (Hin- und Rücktour zusammen) wenn ich mal einen Kumpel besuche. 
Nun habe ich mir vorgenommen, dieses Jahr viel mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Einer Tour wären elf Kilometer. Mal schauen, was meine Kondition dazu sagt wenn ich das durchziehe.

was für Strecken fahrt ihr? Fahrt ihr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit? Wenn ja wie weit?


----------



## meik19081999 (25. März 2016)

Nur mal so als Frage, ist es eigentlich möglich rennrad Felgen+Reifen auf ein Mountainbike zu tun oder würde es rein garnichts bringen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2016)

Klar ist das möglich. Der Rollwiderstand verringert sich halt. Aber ein Rennrad wirds dann aber trotzdem nicht, weil es nun mal ein MTB ist. 
Dazu einen längeren Vorbau für einen gestreckteren Sitz. Dann muss der Sattel so weit nach vorn justiert werden um die Kraftübertragung zu verbessern, sowie größeres Kettenblatt für die längere Übersetzung.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. März 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> was für Strecken fahrt ihr? Fahrt ihr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit? Wenn ja wie weit?


Nutze das Rad zu 95% als Sportgerät und weniger als Transportmittel.

Draußen mag ich es nicht abstellen und für die Fahrt zur Uni müsste ich vom Norden aus komplett durch Düsseldorf fahren. Das is ne Zumutung und Gefährdung der Gesundheit. 

Im Sommer fahre ich min. 100km pro Woche und momentan so 60-75.
Mit meinem Hauptrad fahre ich fast nur befestigt und fast immer Richtung Bergisches. Mit dem anderen geht auch Schotter.
Flache Strecken kann ich nicht ab, denn ohne Steigung kein Gefälle.


----------



## Hardwell (26. März 2016)

Ich nutze das Rad größtenteils auch nur als Sportgerät.
Mit meinem Rennrad fahr ich eigentlich nur bei schönem Wetter, mit dem Mountainbike allerdings bei jedem Wetter, egal wie man danach ausschaut 
In die Arbeit bin ich früher auch schon ein paar mal mit den Rad gefahren, habs dann aber wieder sein lassen, da ich keine lust hab immer abgeschwitzt in der Arbeit anzukommen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. März 2016)

Heute mal das Rad aus dem Keller geholt, ein bisschen wenig Luft drin, aber sonst gibts wenig zu beanstanden. Ich werde es nächste Woche zum Service bringen, und dann werde ich mal die "Weiten" meiner ansässigen Sportläden durchkämmen für ein paar Dinge, die ich noch brauche. 
Einerseits ne brauchbare Hose. Hab mir zwar so eine Billig-Hose von Lidl gekauft, aber ab 25-30 km fängt die Hose an zu reiben, und naja, das ist unangenehm 
Und dann wären noch neue Pedale mit Schuhen und dem Click-System ne Überlegung wert, aber die sind ja nicht ganz billig. 

Ansonsten bin ich happy. Neue Reifen gibts erst nächstes Jahr, dieses Jahr müssen sie noch ausreichen (Rapid Rob von Schwalbe), den Fahrradcomputer werde ich auch mal montieren, war letztes Jahr zu faul dafür^^ 

Heute war schon ein schöner Tag, hoffentlich wirds die nächsten zwei Wochen auch wieder mal schön, dann werde ich mal ne Runde fahren. Die Kondition wird ja völlig im Keller sein


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2016)

Ich hoffe mal (bzw. mein Hintern) gewöhnt sich bald mal an den Sattel der bei mir montiert ist. Sind ja unangenehm diese Dinger am MTB.


----------



## Leob12 (27. März 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal (bzw. mein Hintern) gewöhnt sich bald mal an den Sattel der bei mir montiert ist. Sind ja unangenehm diese Dinger am MTB.


Jo ist bei mir genauso.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. April 2016)

Bei mir is auch nur ein schmales, hartes Brett drauf und ich hatte eigentlich gar keine Schwierigkeiten beim Eingewöhnen.
Habe nur festgestellt, dass ein höheres Tempo generell immer besser ist. Bin mal mit meiner Exfreundin und Cousine unterwegs  gewesen und abgesehen davon, dass 15 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit eine Zumutung sind, bekam ich auch relativ schnell Gesäßschmerzen. Ich schätze, das liegt an der fehlenden Körperspannung bei geringerer Belastung.

Habe eben mein Rad auf Vordermann gebracht und muss sagen, dass ich bei Regen demnächst immer schön zurück nach Hause fahren werde. Sofern der Boden bereits richtig nass ist, werde ich auch schieben.
Das war eine Katastrophe!


----------



## Leob12 (2. April 2016)

So, gerade mal einen ganz kleinen Ausflug mit dem Rad gemacht, einfach um zu checken ob noch alles passt. Meinen kleinen Computer hab ich auch endlich montiert, und wenn es morgen wieder so schön wird, werde ich mal eine erste kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Red-Hood (3. April 2016)

Ich habe meine Beine heute (inzwischen  gestern) platt gefahren. Einmal 3 km Sprint zum Garten meines Opas und im Anschluss die kürzere Hausstrecke in Jahresbestzeit.
Bin deswegen am Abend nur noch mit dem Auto zu Freunden gefahren. Da es grad regnet, freue ich mich umso mehr. 😲


----------



## Leob12 (5. April 2016)

So, heute ist die erste kleinere Radrunde (etwa 27 km geplant), mal sehen wie kaputt ich sein werde nach Monaten ohne richtiges Ausdauertraining^^


----------



## Red-Hood (5. April 2016)

Hier regnet es. Soll sich bis zum Ende der Woche auch nicht ändern.
Auch wenn ich Ausdauersport abseits des Radfahrens nur als langweiliges Mittel zum Zweck sehe, steigert er das Wohlbefinden doch erheblich.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> So, heute ist die erste kleinere Radrunde (etwa 27 km geplant), mal sehen wie kaputt ich sein werde nach Monaten ohne richtiges Ausdauertraining^^



Wird halb so wild wenn du letztes Jahr fleissig warst.
Kenn ich vom laufen nach längerer Pause, klappt ganz gut, gibt nur nen fiesen Muskelkater 

Wie es beim radeln ist, weiss ich nicht, das pausiere ich nicht


----------



## Hardwell (25. April 2016)

Bin im April bis jetzt ca. 105 km gefahren, wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird können langsam die ersten größeren Radtouren des Jahres kommen.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. April 2016)

Glaub, ich war im Januar mehr unterwegs als im April. Das Wetter is grad n Totalausfall.


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2016)

Bei uns hat es heute zwischen 10 und 13 Grad, dazu ziemlich kalter Wind.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (9. Mai 2016)

Fetti Fett Fett am Berg ungeschlagen. Uah, uah, uah!!! 

Haha, fahre wie immer zunächst den Berg meiner Hausstrecke hoch. Der Weg bis dort hin ist ca. 3,5 km lang. Obwohl es zuvor 2 Steigungen gibt, ist man bis dort noch nicht richtig warm.
Jedenfalls überholt mich am Fuße des Berges ein junger Herr (mindestens 15 kg leichter) in gutem Tempo. Hänge mich mal dran. Mit wachsender Steigung verliert er zunächst an Tempo,  beschleunigt dann aber wieder etwas, weil er sah, dass ich relativ nah an ihm dran war.
Ich fahre weiterhin geduldig und doch gespannt, komme aber so langsam ins Schwitzen. Nach 3/4 bricht er auf einmal ein und fährt an den Wegrand, schwer schnaufend und klatschnass. Ich mittlerweile im gleichen Zustand, jedoch mit noch genug Reserven an ihm vorbei. Ein nickendes Anerkennen seinerseits.
Das war n Spaß. Dennoch gibts sehr viel zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2016)

Ranfahren ist für der allerletzte Ausweg, mache ich eigentlich nur zum Trinken.
Aber fange gerade auch erst wieder an, nach über 15 Jahren, da fällt jeder kleine Berg schon schwer.


----------



## kero81 (12. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSdc0-CuvrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Mai 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das Video ist privat ...


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2016)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Das Video ist privat ...



Ja,  ich habs auf Privat gestellt weil der Trail "nur Gedultet" ist... =(

Das hier is öffentlich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZM88TbZSgN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Mai 2016)

Schickes Fahrrad hast du da 

Das Video gefällt mir auch


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2016)

Danke


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2016)

Flowtrail Stromberg... Noch nicht ganz warm mit dem Trail, aber macht auch so schon Mega Laune! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Du7h6O2yDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2016)

Was man so findet wenn man mal die Augen auf hält... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zRkwVKyCSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Mai 2016)

Nice was du da so fährst, schöne Action! 

Ich mach aber lieber Kilometer 

Meine Frage mal allgemein,
hat jemand mal ne Sattelempfehlung, meiner ist langsam hinüber ...
Brauch was bequemes, also wo man über 2h drauf sitzen kann, aber sportlich, kein Tourensattel!
Klar is jeder Arsch anders, aber vielleicht gibt es ja was allgemein bewertes für meinen Einsatzbereich ...


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Mai 2016)

Ich habe noch das Serienbrett drauf und komme damit besser zurecht als mit dem sportlichen 80€ Sattel des Zweitrades. 

Finde die Geländeausflüge auch sehr cool, aber bevorzuge es asphaltiert bei hohem Tempo zwischen 60-90 Minuten. Ist leider nich so spaßig wie Trails, aber dafür halt als Ausdauereinheit nützlicher.


----------



## kero81 (29. Mai 2016)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nice was du da so fährst, schöne Action!
> 
> Ich mach aber lieber Kilometer
> 
> ...



Danke! 

Ich fahr auch Touren bis zu 120km, aber davon ein Video zu machen... Ich würde es mir nicht angucken wollen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2016)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nice was du da so fährst, schöne Action!
> 
> Ich mach aber lieber Kilometer
> 
> ...



Sitzbein oder Schambeinbelaster?

Kleiner P/L-Tipp: Sport Direct Fahrradsattel Herren Schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Mai 2016)

Danke!
Aber habe grad den hier bestellt Velo Tempo Z1 im Test: Velo Fahrradsattel Tempo Z1 Testbericht


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Flowtrail Stromberg... Noch nicht ganz warm mit dem Trail, aber macht auch so schon Mega Laune!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würd mich da alle 2 Meter lang machen, aber habe auch das falsche Fahrrad für sowas.


----------



## OC.Conny (5. Juni 2016)

Ich hab es schon wieder getan  . . . 

Nach diesem 2014 - FX 7.4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann dieses 2015 - FX 7.9 komplett Custom Aufbau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und letzte Woche stand dieses bei meinem Händler im Angebot - da konnte ich nicht nein sagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Emonda SL6
anderer Sattel, Conti Bereifung mit besseren Laufrädern, Lenkerband in schwarz/blau und diverse Kleinteile in blau eloxiert werden noch geändert und dann kann ich es abholen - hoffe das klappt bis zur nächsten RTF.
Wenn ich es habe kommen noch Original-Bilder. . . bis dahin allen eine Gute Fahrt und viel Spass mit euren Bikes


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2016)

Ich finde ja nach wie vor das Trek FX 7.9  richtig heiß ... 


Joar, ich bau gerade noch. Wird toll, aber irgendwie hab ich mein Budget "ein bisschen" zu klein geplant.


----------



## OC.Conny (5. Juni 2016)

Bin mit dem FX 7.9 auch schon 2 RTF dieses Jahr gefahren aber es ist doch nicht dasselbe wie ein Rennrad. Eigentlich war erst für nächstes Jahr der Kauf eines Rennrads geplant aber mein Händler hat mich mit dem Angebot für das Emonda  verführt.

Das mit dem zu klein geplanten Budget kenn ich leider auch sehr gut


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2016)

Also als Kind fand ich Matsch immer richtig super... Beim Biken isser allerdings nich so toll. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjO8gOVSYT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (9. Juni 2016)

Was stehst du da rum . . . als erstes wird zum Rad gesprintet und geschaut ob alles heil geblieben ist . . . scheiß auf die Klamotten


----------



## Gorgomir (10. Juni 2016)

Ich werde mein bike jetzt auch wieder fit machen, ich brauche eine neue Bremsanlage und muss die Laufräder mal zentrieren lassen. Matsch ist beim biken doch nicht störend (sofern man im Gegensatz zu mir Schutzbleche hat). ^^

Ich sollte allerdings mal den Schnellspanner am Hinterrad gegen Schrauben tauschen, mein Alurahmen verzieht sich hinten immer leicht wenn ich den anziehe. -.-


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Du kannst den Schnellspanner doch einstellen.


----------



## Gorgomir (10. Juni 2016)

Jein, da sich der Rahmen eher einseitig verzieht und die Bremsbacken links näher an der Felge liegen als rechts. Das nervt etwas.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2016)

Es ist normal dass sich der Rahmen dabei leicht verzieht,  warum sollte das denn mit Schrauben anders sein? 

Wenn es mit den Bremsen nicht passt, justier diese neu.


----------



## Gorgomir (10. Juni 2016)

Bei Schrauben war es nie so extrem einseitig mit dem Druck auf den Rahmen. Ich muss mir auch erst neue Bremshebel kaufen, bei den Aten ist die Obere Mutter zum Justieren kaputt, bzw. das Gewinde. Da das Teil wohl den Winter nicht sehen wird, suche ich jetzt gerade die Billigsten Teile. Zu Weihnachten gibts dann ein neues oder gutes Gebrauchtes. Die Halden hier sind auch einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## OC.Conny (11. Juni 2016)

Wenn du V-Brakes hast dann ziehst du erst den Bremshebel und klemmst dann den Schnellspanner . . . mach ich immer so und musste noch nie wegen Radausbau die Bremsen nachstellen. Funzt auch wunderbar beim Rennrad.


----------



## Gorgomir (11. Juni 2016)

Das Werde ich mal versuchen, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2016)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Was stehst du da rum . . . als erstes wird zum Rad gesprintet und geschaut ob alles heil geblieben ist . . . scheiß auf die Klamotten



Ich war etwas perplex und musste mich erst wieder fangen.


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOt4ogATVaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Juni 2016)

Also ich wollt eigentlich irgendwann mal auf Rennrad umsteigen, aber wenn ich solche Videos sehe, bekomme ich immer extrem Bock auf nen MTB ...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2016)

Rennrad macht auch Spaß,  aber richtig Action gibts nur abseits der Straße.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2016)

Für mich ist MTB eher Spass und Rennrad Konditionstraining usw.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für mich ist MTB eher Spass und Rennrad Konditionstraining usw.



Du kannst durchaus auch MTB für die Kondition betreiben. Kann sogar deutlich anstrengender sein als RR, da du auch den Rest deines Körpers brauchst.  

Ganz extrem wirds natürlich im Downhill, da man dort mehrere Minuten am Maximum hängt:
Figure 1 — (A) The heart rate distribution of elite mountain bike... - Scientific Figure on ResearchGate

Aber auch im All-Mountain Bereich kannst du schön die Ausdauer trainieren:
diglloyd The Wind In My Face - Workouts - Endurance Workout with Power Analysis


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2016)

Klar kann man das auch, aber wenn dann will mit nem MTB Spass haben,


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aZNFCRgH9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (27. Juni 2016)

Macht immer wieder spaß deine Videos anzuschauen. 

Danach hab ich dann immer richtig Lust selber aufs Fahrrad zu steigen


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2016)

Hehe Danke! Genauso gehts mir auch immer wenn ich Bike Videos gucke.


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Juni 2016)

Hab ich nur das Gefuehl oder bremsen Sie sehr oft?


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2016)

Was?!


----------



## Defenz0r (28. Juni 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Was?!



Sieht wahrscheinlich nur so aus als ob. Also der part mit den Treppen is beeindruckend. Wuerd ich mit meinem Hardtail nicht machen.


----------



## h_tobi (28. Juni 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Hobby mein Großer, sind ein paar richtige gute Vids bei Youtube dabei. 

Weiterhin alles Gute, viel Glück und Hals und Beinbruch, besser als vor´m PC zu hocken.


----------



## kero81 (4. Juli 2016)

Danke Tobi! 

Na ab und zu muß man auch mal Bremsen, ohne gehts nicht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MniCcKV6n2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich111 (9. Juli 2016)

Schönes Video, aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als würde da ein Enduro mehr als ausreichen, Fullfacehelm würde ich wohl auch nicht aufsetzen, hab aber auch keinen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand ne gute Empfehlung für nen gutes Akku-Rücklicht?
Sollte nicht teurer als 30€ sein ...


----------



## Red-Hood (6. August 2016)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne gute Empfehlung für nen gutes Akku-Rücklicht?
> Sollte nicht teurer als 30€ sein ...


Ist zwar minimal teurer, aber das ist sie meiner Meinung nach wert.
Lezyne Lampe Rucklicht Zecto Drive, schwarz-glanzend: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Entgegen der Behauptung eines Rezensenten hatte ich auch bei Nässe bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## kero81 (15. August 2016)

Bikepark La Bresse Frankreich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-eAoEGNwPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qx0_dmB7R60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zotEsLQ25To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxlkXZGXndY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4BQsOmcrh_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9cAaA8pwQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## apfelinerin (18. August 2016)

Interessante video! Danke


----------



## Red-Hood (18. August 2016)

Ja, echt coole Videos.
Da beneide ich dich fast ein wenig wegen des großen Spaßfaktors im Gelände. 

Habe auf meinem Fitnessbike jetzt Slicks drauf, die ich mit 6/6,5bar fahre, sodass ich zu 95% nur noch asphaltiert unterwegs bin.
Der Wechsel von Road Cruiser zu Kojak ist extrem. 3-5km/h schneller bei gleichem Kraftaufwand und schnelleres Anfahren dank des geringeren Gewichtes.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2016)

Sehr geile Videos!
Aber es geht nur bergab ...

So etwas gibt es leider nicht bei mir im Norden, da muss auch getreten werden, auch lange gegen den Wind ...


----------



## GatoTiger (20. August 2016)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Sehr geile Videos!
> Aber es geht nur bergab ...
> 
> So etwas gibt es leider nicht bei mir im Norden, da muss auch getreten werden, auch lange gegen den Wind ...





im harz mit der seilbahn hoch transportieren lassen und runter gehts


----------



## OC.Conny (21. August 2016)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Ich hab es schon wieder getan  . . .
> Emonda SL6
> Wenn ich es habe kommen noch Original-Bilder. . .



So nachdem es mal wieder länger gedauert hat als gewünscht konnte ich es gestern abholen 
. . . habe dann heute früh zwei Schnappschüsse gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7,3kg (ohne Satteltasche)  

Ich hoffe nur es verträgt sich mit meinen beiden TREK FX  

Vom fahren her kann ich sagen absolute spitze sehr steif und präziese beim Lenken . . . bereue den Kauf nicht


----------



## Hardwell (21. August 2016)

Schaut richtig gut aus.
Glückwunsch zum neuen Fahrrad.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. August 2016)

Augustziel erreicht! 1000km voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (28. August 2016)

Heute die erste grössere Runde gefahren mit dem neuen Bock . . . 87km in knapp 3 Stunden  . . . bin zufrieden.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. September 2016)

Die letzten Sommertage muss auf jeden Fall geradelt werden. Obwohl es diesen Sommer keinen Urlaub gab, bin ich relativ braun geworden.

Hoffentlich gibt es diesen Winter mal endlich wieder richtig Schnee. Würde gerne mal die Mäntel mit Spikes ausprobieren, um zu sehen, ob die wirklich so gut laufen, wie Schwalbe es verspricht.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. September 2016)

Nach Jahren mal wieder mein Mountain-Bike rausgeholt und bisschen geradelt im Wald.
Erstmal den Sattel vom Rad meiner Sis was sie in der Grundschule fuhr draufgemacht 
Der Original war ja ein unbequemes Ding. Kann man gar nicht beschreiben. Grenzt an einem Wunder das ich noch kann. Jetzt ist viel besser.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. September 2016)

Je aufrechter man sitzt, desto mehr stört ein schmaler Sitz. Habe auf meinem Rad auch nur ein schmales, flaches Brett. 
Langsam kann man damit aber nicht fahren, denn sonst wird man wahnsinnig.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2016)

Der alte Schneider Sattel auf meinem Peugeot ist ein Traum, leider verabschiedet sich die Aussenhaut gerade endgültig.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es diesen Winter mal endlich wieder richtig Schnee. Würde gerne mal die Mäntel mit Spikes ausprobieren, um zu sehen, ob die wirklich so gut laufen, wie Schwalbe es verspricht.




Bin letzten Winter einen auf dem Vorderrad gefahren, da ein wegrutschendes Vorderrad meist schwerer einzufangen geht als ein Hinterrad.
Bin die Version mit 120 Spikes gefahren.
Lief recht gut nach langer Gewöhnungszeit.
Die Spikes sind zwar nur aussen aber sind nie zu überhören.
Bringen auf Eis/übergefrorenen  richtig mehr an Sicherheit. Am meisten Spass machen die auf Gras und festen Sandwegen sowie feuchten Laub, da beissen die sich richtig rein und man kann schon ordentlich in die Kurve gehen.
Auf Asphalt habe ich allerdings lange gebraucht sicher einigermaßen flott um die Ecken zu fahren, das fühlt sich anfangs sehr unsicher an sobald man in Schräglage kommt und auf den Spikes fährt.
Lenk- und Bremsmanöver fühlen sich aufgrund des weichen Lamellenprofils indirekt und etwas schwammig an.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch schon mal Magura Bremsen mit Scheiben von Shimano am Rad kombiniert? 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall gerne die SM-RT81 Scheiben fahren,  da sie mir optisch gut gefallen und ich sowieso Centerlock-Scheiben brauche.

Ursprünglich wollte ich dafür Shimano SLX Bremsen holen, aber es gibt bei Bike-Components ein Set-Angebot mit Maguras MT5 vorne und der MT4 hinten. Ich glaube, das würde mir sehr gut passen.

Ich habe nur keine Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht die Maguras mit fremden Scheiben umgehen können ...  die empfohlenen Magura-Scheiben sind alle potthässlich, sollen funktional auch eher mies sein und ich müsste sie auf Adapter für die Centerlock-Aufnahme schrauben.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. September 2016)

Sehr spezielle Frage ...
Kann mir aber kaum Vorstellen das die Werkstoffe der Bremsscheiben zwischen den Herstellern stark variieren.
Bei den Belägen sieht es schon anders aus, da macht jeder so sein Ding und verkauft es als das Nonplusultra.


----------



## skyscraper (21. September 2016)

Ich kann dir leider nicht direkt weiterhelfen, aber trotzdem meine Erfahrungen teilen. An meinem Rad waren 180er Formular Scheiben mit der Formular RX von Werk aus montiert. Allerdings hatte ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl, mitunter kam es auch zu starken Vibrationen beim Bremsen. Vor ca. einem Jahr habe ich dann die Scheiben gegen 160er SLX-Scheiben getauscht und bin seither sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi. Ob das bei Magura auch klappt, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Vielleicht hilft es, die Materialstärke mal zu vergleichen.

LG, sky


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2016)

Ich habs jetzt erstmal so bestellt, nachdem ich hier Unterschied Magura MT5 MT7 | Seite 8 | MTB-News.de gesehen habe dass das jemand so fährt.

Die Teile sind heute angekommen, wenn ich sie verbaut habe melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. September 2016)

Ich kann dir soviel sagen: Es wird verzögern! sicher stimmen die Ingenieure ihre Parts aufeinander ab, aber letztlich ist es dem Belag oder der Scheibe egal, an was gerieben wird. Du musst nur drauf achten, dass du genug Reibfläche zur Verfügung hast und dass der Kolben auf der richtigen Höhe liegt. 
Ich selbst fahre Formula R1 (2012) auf KCNC Razor 160. Im vergleich zu den originalen Formula Scheiben gibt es einen Bremskraft- und Standfestigkeitsverlust, bedingt durch viel weniger Reibfläche und damit verbunden schneller steigenden Temperaturen. Dosierterkeit bliebt aber unverändert (da ist auch nur das Zusammenspiel von Geber und Nehmer gefragt) 
Die RT81 hat gegen die Storm (je nach Ausführung) gleichviel oder gar mehr Reibfläche. Ich sehe da keine Probleme. 
Was aber passieren kann ist, dass die RT81 zu dick für die Werkseinstellung der MT5/4 ist und du deswegen etwas Bremsflüssigkeit rausnehmen musst. Dann sollten sich die Belege aber weitgenug öffnen lassen, damit die Scheibe reinpasst.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2016)

Das ist einer der Punkte die ich nicht im voraus festlegen konnte; ob die Dicke passt. 

Naja mal schauen, ich denke es wird schon passen.

Die Hydraulik muss ich sowieso öffnen, da Magura alle Bremsen mit 2,2m Leitungen ausliefert. Das ist toll weil man garantiert genug Länge hat, aber man muss sie eben auch immer kürzen ...  
Hab aber schon überlegt, ob ich bei der Gelegenheit die Bremsbelegung tausche. EIGENTLICH finde ich es sinnvoller rechts die Vorderradbremse zu haben, aber ich glaube nicht dass ich mich jetzt noch so einfach umgewöhnen könnte


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. September 2016)

Vorderradbremse immer Rechts!
War jedenfalls früher immer so.
Ich weiss nicht wer wann auf die Idee kam, das mal zu ändern ...
Das war das allererste was ich vor der ersten Fahrt umbauen lassen habe.
Jeder der mal ein motorisiertes Zweirad fährt oder gefahren ist, weiss was ich meine 

Wer irgendwann also mal was anderes ausser Auto oder Fahrrad fahren will, sollte sich frühest möglich an die richtige Anordnung gewöhnen, ansonsten liegt man ganz schnell mit dem Kopf auf dem Gesicht ....


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2016)

Das ist ne ganz schreckliche Unart bei Fahrrädern.
Aber scheint wohl wirklich nur Leuten aufzufallen die Moped, Motorrad etc fahren bzw gefahren sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2016)

Da liegt ihr falsch, es gibt tatsächliche Standards in welchen Ländern man wie herum die Bremsen montiert.

Der Vergleich mit Motorrädern hinkt dort ein wenig, da man dort selten die Vorder- und Hinterradbremse per Hand bedient.


Ich glaube die unterschiedliche Belegung zwischen meinen Fahrrädern würde mich sehr verwirren, zwischen Fahrrad und Motorrad hingegen nicht.
Ich habe ja auch keine Probleme damit, zwischen Auto und Kart zu unterscheiden mit welchem Fuß ich bremse ...   das deutlich anders geartete Fahrzeug hilft den grauen Zellen wohl auf die Sprünge.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2016)

Also ich Bremse hauptsächlich mit der Vorderradbremse.
Dazu bin Rechtshänder, also ist es doch logisch die Vorderradbremse rechts zu haben.
Wusste auch noch garnicht, dass man beim Kart mit links Gas gibt.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. September 2016)

Habe mitgelesen und muss sagen, dass ich grad nicht weiß, ob am Fahrrad links Vorderradbremse oder Hinterradbremse ist.
Ich fahre auch Motorrad und glaube, dass an meinem Fahrrad links die Vorderradbremse bedient wird. Dennoch vertue ich mich nie. Das macht man irgendwann einfach nur intuitiv.
Bin jetzt sogar so neugierig geworden, dass ich jetzt mal in den Schuppen im Garten laufen werde, um sicher zu gehen. 

Ich lege mich fest: Es muss bei meinen Rädern genau anders rum rein als beim Motorrad.
Wenn ich mich irre, laufe ich meine Radstrecke morgen als Strafe. 

edit: Ist bei mir übrigens auch so, dass ich die hintere Bremse kaum nutze.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Habe mitgelesen und muss sagen, dass ich grad nicht weiß, ob am Fahrrad links Vorderradbremse oder Hinterradbremse ist.
> Ich fahre auch Motorrad und glaube, dass an meinem Fahrrad links die Vorderradbremse bedient wird. Dennoch vertue ich mich nie. Das macht man irgendwann einfach nur intuitiv.
> Bin jetzt sogar so neugierig geworden, dass ich jetzt mal in den Schuppen im Garten laufen werde, um sicher zu gehen.
> 
> ...



Korrekt, in Deutschland ist der Standard der Fahrradbremsbelegung genau anders herum als in bei Motorrädern.


----------



## OC.Conny (24. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich Bremse hauptsächlich mit der Vorderradbremse.
> Dazu bin Rechtshänder, also ist es doch logisch die Vorderradbremse rechts zu haben.
> Wusste auch noch garnicht, dass man beim Kart mit links Gas gibt.



What . . .  beim Kart ist doch im Leben nicht links das Gas. 

Von Arbeit aus machen wir 3-4 mal im Jahr ein kleines Rennen jeder 25€ mindesten 12 Personen müssen es sein und dann mieten wir ne Strecke in Magdeburg für ca 30min - bin mir also ziemlich sicher das dies nicht normal ist.

Oder meinst du vielleicht Quads?

Kann mich RED_HOOD nur anschliessen bin auch ne Zeit lang Motorrad gefahren - das macht man einfach intuitiv.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. September 2016)

Kam trotzdessen erst spät in Mode in Deutschland, meine Räder der Kindheit und Jugend hatten alle die Frontbremse rechts.
Erst als ich mir letztes Jahr ein neues Rad kaufte, fiel mir auf das alle Räder im Laden es mittlerweile falschherum haben, wie und wann es dazu kam ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt, muss aber irgendwann nach 1995 gewesen sein


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2016)

Bei der MT5 musst die Hydraulik garnicht mal öffnen,  ich hab selbst ne MT5 vorn und hinten und hab die bei nem Kollegen ebenfalls verbaut, lediglich entlüften sollte man danach, aber das geht ja auch flott, EBT Schraube raus am Griff, Spritze ansetzen Luft raussaugen,  ich empfehle dir gleich noch nen Service Kit dazu, da sind bessere klemmen zum Leitung kürzen als die behelfslösung aus der Transportsicherung. 
Scheiben darfste von 2.2mm bis 1.8mm fahren, wobei 1.8 die absolut unterste Grenze ist bei der MT5.  
Ansonst ist die MT5 ne Top Bremse, aufpassen bei den Griffen die Schellen sind nur aus Plastik wenn du klitzeklein bisl zu fest anziehst reißen die ößen gerne von den Schellen, und die Dinger kosten 10€ als ersatzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw ich bin vor 5 Monaten in das Hobby eingestiegen, bin davor eigentlich nur Baumarktraeder von A nach B gefahren, dann bin ich durch zufall auf das hier gestoße und die Liebe zum neuen Hobby entfachte, es war so absonderlich das es wieder schön war und irgendwas hat mich gereizt, vorallem der Preis.
Ein 96er GT RTS2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch dabei blieb es nicht, ich hatte blut geleckt und wollte mir ein Fahrrad selbst aufbauen, dann bin ich über diesen Rahmen gestolpert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ich sah, ich kaufte, ich baute mein zweites Bike daraus, naemlich das hier : 
Ein 2006er Canyon Nerve ES5 mit ein paar aenderungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das war noch nicht genug, ich hab freude dran gefunden Tricks zu machen und hab mir Nr3 zugelegt
Ein LeaderFox Dragstar, 14" Dirtbike,  zwar ein "fertig" Bike aber das werd ich nach und nach Modifizieren und verbessern, zum üben reicht erstmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber als waer das nicht genug hab ich mir gestern mein Traumbike gebaut, bzw seit Montag lezter Woche hab ich den Rahmen und nach und nach sind die Neuteile eingetrudelt, und gestern Abend  um 21:54 Uhr wurde es zum zweiten mal ins Leben gerufen 

Ein 2011er Mongoose Boot´R    mit diversen modifikationen, wie die MT5, Sram X9, AlexRims R32 usw. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaublich innerhalb 5 Monaten 4 Bikes gekauft und unsummen von Geld ausgegeben mit freude  Viel unglaublicher ist das ich nach 10 Stunden Arbeit heimkomm und nochmal 2 Stunden fahren geh einfach weil ich lust drauf hab


----------



## Stryke7 (26. September 2016)

Danke, die Info über die erlaubte Scheibendicke war sehr hilfreich! 
Und dass die Plastikschellen etwas filigran sein sollen habe ich auch schon gelesen. 


Hm, dein Canyon gefällt mir   Ich hab den großen Bruder davon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2016)

Oh deins ist aber auch nicht schlecht, nachdem ich das Nerve aufgebaut hatte, hab ich nen Kumpel mal ne runde drehen lassen, der wollt schon immer nen MTB und hatt bisher nur nen Baumarkt Trecking Rad,  er ist abgestiegen und wir sind ihm ein Canyon kaufen gegangen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is aber auch einfach nen schönes Teil und macht spass zu fahren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Oktober 2016)

Was für ein toller September war das!
Ein Traum aus 1001km


----------



## Defenz0r (6. Oktober 2016)

Kein Motivator? Respekt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Oktober 2016)

Danke! 
Das Livedingens hab ich ja nie an, würde ja extrem viel DatenVolumen fressen bei den Std. die ich damit verbringen.
Die Netzabdeckung ist auch nicht überall gegeben, ausser ich würde nur in der Stadt fahren, aber wer will das schon?!?


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich habs schon wieder gemacht 
Das kommt dabei raus wenn ich mir mal nen freien Tag gönne und Reifen kaufen will für mein DH Bike.

Morgens : 
Auf der Haelfte vom weg zum Fahrrad Laden das teil zufaellig gesehen, verliebt und gekauft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Statt Reifen zu kaufen gleich wieder Heim, Montagestaender aufgebaut, und mal grob geschaut was ich an Teilen hab was ich Kaufen muss 
Mittags : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


witzig in den 5 Monaten mit dennen ich mich mit Fahrraedern beschaeftige und selbst schraube haben sich so massiv viel Teile angesammelt das ich tatsaechlich nen Fahrrad bauen kann, und so ist es dann auch passiert. 
Nachmittags : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fast geschaft haette ich da nicht doch ein klitzekleines problemchen namens Kettenschloss  Alles hab ich mir geholt an Ersatzteilen und kleinzeuch auser diese verdammten dinger. Also doch ab zum Fahrradladen, voll drauf Konzentriert diesmal nicht zu vergessen Kettenschlösser zu kaufen.... vergess ich Reifen zu Kaufen 
Abends : 
Es ist geschaft, fertig und fahrbereit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 Stunden Spaeter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Testfahrt war sehr ausgiebig und hat spass gemacht mit dem kleinen flinken flitzer, natürlich garnicht an die Uhrzeit gedacht, Fahrradladen hat zu und ich hab keine Reifen fürs DH Bike, ja und wer kennt sie dann nicht, diese Frustkaeufe, zum glück gibts für div Kleinanzeigen Portale keine Öffnungszeiten und so bin ich dann doch noch zu meinen Reifen gekommen sind zwar gebraucht aber da ich eh in der Testphase noch bin ist mir das auch Recht. 
Eigentlich wollt ich ja nur 2 Reifen ...... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit den 6 Maxxis auf dem Bild bin ich dann wieder heimgekommen. 

Fazit vom Freien Freitag : 
Plan war 2 Reifen kaufen
Resultat : Rahmen gekauft, 6 Reifen gekauft, Fahrrad aufgebaut.  

Aber ich kann mich garnicht beschweren ich hab nichtmal ne 3 stellige Summe ausgegeben  Noch nicht....  ich werd am Cube noch so einiges aendern, z.b die Shimano Deore XT Gruppe fliegt wieder runter und wird durch ne Sram Gruppe ersetzt, und paar gescheite Laufraeder und Bremsen entweder mach ich die Magura Louise nochmal fit oder es wird ne kleine MT2 oder MT4 drauf wandern, was wohl letztendlich passieren wird so wie ich mich kenne 


Achja jetz brauch ich trotzdem wieder 2 neue Reifen..... fürs Cube, mal sehen mit was ich am Montag zurück komme wenn ich wieder Reifen kaufen will, gibts eigentlich ne Fahrrad sucht ? Das ist das dritte Bike innerhalb von 3 Wochen das ich mir jetz gekauft / gebaut hab, ich werd schon blöd angeschaut im Fahrradladen


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2016)

Hübsch  

Ich muss auch bald mal anfangen zu bauen ...  hab bald endlich alle Teile zusammen.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2016)

Alle Teile zusammen ? Bua ich könnt das nicht aushalten, ich hab den Mongoose Rahmen mir gekauft, ein Tag da stehen sehen und mir gedacht scheis doch was drauf und hab mir gleich alles neu bestellt mit Blitzversand  
Heut is auch wieder Schrauben angesagt, Dirtbike hat nen Service bekommen, Felge hinten getauscht,  anderen Sattel drauf, und "neue" Reifen drauf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Cube haengt auch grad wieder am Montage Staender, Steuerrohr kürzen, Bremsen nochmal entlüften, Sattel neu einstellen und alle Schrauben nachziehen.
Und dann kommt das Boot´R dran, das bekommt dann ebenfalls andere Reifen, und nen kleinen Service. So gefaellt mir das chilliger Bastelsonntag.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ich bin langsam auch nervös. Hier im Raum stehen separat der Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder, und zwei riesige Kartons mit einer kompletten SLX-Antriebsgruppe sowie einem Magura MT4&MT5 Bremsset und ein paar Kleinteilen herum ...    Aber was bringt es anzufangen, solange Lenker, Sattel, Pedale, Reifen etc noch fehlen


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2016)

Oh das kenn ich ich würds nich aushalten  Was haste den vor zu bauen ?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ein neues Allzweckrad ...  Basis ist ein Cube Attention Rahmen, der allerdings "etwas" besser ausgestattet wird als die Serienmodelle   Aber den Rahmen gabs super günstig auf ebay.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2016)

schicker Rahmen, würd mir auch gefallen für nen Allrounder,  sowas wollt ich mir eh vor Monaten schon bauen, naja jetz hab ich bald für jeden Einsatzzweck nen Fahrrad.... entweder ich verkauf mal eines meiner Bikes oder ich muss mir was einfallen lassen, die Stapeln sich schon bei mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Jungs,

vor den letzten Pfingsferien hatte ich den Wunsch nach einem neuen Fahrrad, es sollte ein fully sein, was mit einem Schülerbudget nicht so einfach realisierbar ist.
Ein Klassenkamerade meinte dann, ich sollte doch mal seinen Bekannten ansprechen, er kenne sich gut aus mit Fahrrädern.

Habe ihn dann angeschrieben und schnell kam raus, dass er noch einen Rahmen von einem Haibike Zone 7.3 mit Dämpfer und Tretkurbel+Kettenblatt hatte.

Er würde mir den Rahmen verkaufen und beim weiteren zusammenbaun helfen, also haben wir eine Liste erstellt mit allen Teilen die noch gebraucht wurden.

Über ein Bikeforum im Marktplatz gekauft:
- Rock Schoxx Boxxer
- Lenker 
- Schalthebel + Schaltwerk
- Bremsen
- Laufräder + Bremsscheiben + Zahnkranz, wobei hier die erste Enttäuschung erschien: Die Laufräder wurden ohne die Endcap am Hinterrad geliefert und der Verkäufer meldete sich seit dem nicht mehr.

Haben dann noch eine Kralle gekauft. Diese meinte der Bekannte richtig einschlagen zu können, wobei er diese am Ende nur verbogen hat und nicht richtig drinnen war.

Zum testen zumindest so gebogen, dass sie gerade ist, zum testen mal die Cap noch drauf und mit dem Lenker oben festgezogen. Nächste Überraschung: Es lässt sich nicht ohne Widerstand lenken. Ursache ist immer noch unklar und er ist überfragt.

Trotzdem mal eine Kette reingemacht, um zu schauen ob alles passt. Hinten das Schaltwerk einigeraßen grob eingestellt, doch nach ein paar drehungen der Tretkurbel fliegt die Kette vorne vom Kettenblatt raus, egal auf welchem Gang man hinten ist. Er ist wieder überfragt und seit dem hatte er auch keine Lust mehr mich bei meinem Projekt zu unterstützn. Dann habe ich mich hingesetzt und viel eingelesen, aber leider verstehe ich immer noch nicht alles, daher wollte ich mal hier im Forum fragen ob jemand eine Idee hätte, was man machen könnte.

Wegen der Endcap habe ich schon das ganze Internet durchsucht und direkt bei Sun Ringle angefragt, diese haben aber die Endcap überhaupt nicht mehr vorrätig.

Die Probleme noch ein mal aufgezählt:
- Kralle falsch eingeschlagen ( Funktion durch geradebiegen trotzdem noch vorhanden ) 
- Beim festziehen der Topcap dreht sich irgendwann der Lenker nicht mehr mühelos, wenns nicht fest ist hat es ein bisschen Spiel.
- Kette fliegt vom voderen Kettenblatt
- Endcap am Hinterrad fehlt

Falls jemand genauere Daten oder Teilenamen braucht, kann ich gerne noch ein Mal nach schauen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## dekay55 (10. Oktober 2016)

Also Nr1 seids ihr euch sicher das die 200mm Boxer mit dem Rahmen und Daempfer harmoniert, soweit ich das sehen kann ist das eher als Freerider einzuordnen da ist ne Downhill Gabel vieleicht nicht unbedingt die passende wahl. Zu dem Problem mit dem Wiederstand, habt ihr nen speziellen Steuersatz, meist sind das 1 1/2 Steuerrohr auf 1 1/8 Steuersatz, das sind speziele Steuersaetze die extra flach sind für Doppelbrücken, dann die naechste Frage, hast du die Hohe oder die Flache brücke verbaut ? Hast du einen DirekMount Vorbau oder nen normalen Ahead ? Was die Kralle angeht, ja das brauch bisl übung, ich nutze gern die Doppelkrallen die bekommt man besser grade eingeschlagen wenn man nicht das passende Werkzeug hat. Die Kralle schlagt ihr entweder jetz durch oder soweit ins Steuerrohr das sie nicht stört und dann schlagt ihr eine neue kralle ein, denn es ist nicht mehr gegeben das die Kralle sich festkrallt, das die is aus gehaerteten Stahl, wenn die einmal falsch gebogen ist kannst die wegwerfen, kosten aber nur 2-3€ die teile. 

Was für ne Endcab meinst du ? Und was sind das genau für SingleRims ? Ich hab nochn satz Sunrims RhynoLite mit Veltec Nabe ham 135er Steckachse hinten und 20er vorn,  sind aber für mich unbrauchbar da ich ne 150er Steckachse an meinem Downhill  Bike hab.

Die sache mit der Kette und der Tretkurbel, waer gut zu wissen was du verbaut hast, Wieviel Gaenge vorne, wieviel Hinten, was für ne Baugruppe, falls du vorne garkeine schaltung hast hoffe ich das ihr wenigst an die Kettenführung gedacht habt, aber Grundsaetzlich würde ich mal sagen die Kettenlinie stimmt nicht, vermutlich nen Spacer am Tretlager vergessen oder falsch gesetzt ? Schaltung einstellen ist eigentlich garnicht so schwer wenn man es kapiert hat, Grundsaetzlich, Kette montieren aber noch kein Bowdenzug, mit der Hand das Schaltwerk zum höchsten gang drücken bis zu dem punkt wo die Kette Sauber über das oberste Ritzel geht, dann justierst du die H schraube soweit das dein Schaltwerk genau am anschlag ist wo du es hinbewegt hast mit der hand, dann laesst du das ding los und schaust das es sauber auf das niedrigste Ritzel führt, hier justierst du über die T schraube so lange bis die Kette sauber auf dem lezten Ritzel laeuft. Jetz montierst du den Bowdenzug, schaltest auf den dritten gang hinten und justierst über die schraube am Bowdenzug nochmal das schaltwerk so nach das die Kette sauber und mittig auf dem dritten ritzel liegt, evtl nochmal feinjustage machen an der H und T schraube. Dann hast du am Schaltwerk noch eine Schraube an der verbindung von Schaltwerk zum Rahmen, mit dieser justierst du den Abstand von Schaltwerk zu Ritzel, dieser sollte optimalerweise so eng wie möglich sein, also ca 1 Ketteglied oder 7mm ( vorgabe von Sram am X9 z.b ) Vorne ist das spielchen aehnlich, erstmal mit der Hand den umwerfer auf den höchsten Gang drücken und mit der H schraube wieder justieren, gleiches spielchen für den Tiefen gang, hier sollte man es so einstellen das die Kette aufm Grösten Ritzel ca 2-3mm abstand zum Umwerfer hat und beim niedrigsten Gang das gleiche spiel, Bowdenzug dran machen fertisch. 

Ich hab das gefühl ihr habt euch etwas übernommen, grad bei der Sache mit der Doppelbrücke seit ihr glaub ich komplett den Falschen weg gegangen, zumal auf dem Bike fürn Anfaenger haets ne Rock Shox Domain voll und ganz getan,  und wie ich grad sehe hatt ich sogar recht, Original ist ne Rock Shox Domain 318er verbaut mit 185mm Federweg


----------



## meik19081999 (11. Oktober 2016)

Es wurde mir die Boxxer empfohlen, da er diese ja schon auf dem Fahrrad gefahren ist und er sehr zufrieden war. Ob es mit der Geometrie und dem Dämpfer harmoniert, kann ich mit meinem Wissensstand leider nicht beurteilen.

Ja es dürfte 1 1/2 Steuerrohr auf 1 1/8 Steuersatz sein, er hat mir den Steuersatz mitgegeben, welchen er vorher auch mit seiner Boxxer verwendet hatte.

Ich glaube ich habe die Flache Brücke verwendet, auch wenn ich mir gerade nicht 100% sicher bin, das werde ich morgen noch ein mal überprüfen.

DirectMount Vorbau.

Es war auch eine Doppelkralle, diese ist jetzt aber verbogen, "hält" trotzdem recht fest, da muss aber eine neue her.

Mit der Endcap meine ich ein Teil, das auf die Seite der Bremsscheibe auf der Laufradnabe aufliegt und einen Abstand zwischen Nabe und Rahmen überbrückt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So müsste das Teil aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VR: 20mm auf 110mm HR: 12mm auf 150mm

Was für eine Baugruppe habe werde ich alles noch ein mal morgen schauen.

Vorne habe ich nur einen Gang, er meinte damals es funktioniert auch ohne Kettenführung, daher habe ich keine.

Zum Einstellen habe ich mir mitlerweile viel durchgelesen bzw. auch viele Videos gesehen, aber danke für die Erklärung 

Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich auf das Wissen des Bekannten vertraut, was anscheinend ein Fehler war.

Ja original war eine Domain drauf, jetzt ist es leider zu spät und die Boxxer ist schon da ^^

EDIT:

Ich habe vorne ein Kettenblatt mit 38 Ritzel, Hinten konnte ich gerade die Modellnummer nicht sehen, sind aber 9 Gänge und es ist eine Kasette von Shimano.

Schaltwerk ist ein Deore XT

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man noch einmal erkennen, wo die Endcap fehlt und wo sie aufliegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (18. Oktober 2016)

Als Radfahrer sollte man ja auch auf seine Gesundheit achten und da ist in erster Linie ein Helm unabdingbar aber wenn die Dinger nicht so Schei... aussehen würden.
Bin schon immer viel Rad gefahren aber Helm wurde bei mir erst ein Thema wo ich dieses Jahr verschiedene RTF`s und Volksradfahren Veranstaltungen mitgemacht habe.

Also ein guten Radhelm geholt wo mir Gewicht und Belüftung oberste Priorität hatten. Dann brauchte ich aber noch einen für jeden Tag und schlecht Wetter. Die Wahl fiel auf ein Allrounder der aussieht wie ein Skaterhelm.
Helm bestellt kam an gefiel auch soweit und passte aber ich konnte damit nicht so richtig warm werden überlegt und überlegt über "GOOGLE" gegoogelt  bis ich das richtige gefunden hatte.
Dann 3 Wochen Gedanken gemacht was ich haben möchte wie es aussehen soll und wie ich es dem Ausführenden beschreiben kann was ich meine den mit malen ist bei mir nicht weit her.

Nach über einem halbem Jahr und viel Geduld hier das Ergebniss:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . . . es wird nicht jedem gefallen aber das soll es ja auch nicht 

Ein GROßES DANKESCHÖN an Markus das er meine Vorstellungen noch übertroffen hat   

Die Bilder sind bei Markus gemacht wenn gewünscht kann ich gerne noch welche machen und zeigen wenn ich den Helm habe.

Falls ich bei jemanden Interesse geweckt habe hier der Link von Markus: Airbrush | Airbrush Art Attack

Der Kontakt egal ob mit Markus oder seiner Lebenspartnerin Christine ist erste Sahne und man fühlt sich absolut wohl und vertraut  . . . . so ihr beiden wir hören uns noch habe da noch einige Ideen im Kopf


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2016)

Zum Skifahren ist so ein Format ja schön warm, aber zum Radfahren braucht es imo mehr Lüftung.


----------



## OC.Conny (18. Oktober 2016)

Nehme den Helm für Kurzstrecke (täglich auf Arbeit) und für schlecht Wetter und Winter und im Winter brauche ich nicht viel Belüftung


----------



## kero81 (13. November 2016)

DIe Herbst und Winterzeit is so Geil zum Biken! Wir treffen uns in der Woche immer um 18:30, da isses jetzt natürlich schon dunkel. Gestern spontan mit nem Kumpel für ne kleine Nightsession getroffen. Da lernt man seine Hometrails nochmal richtig kennen im dunkeln. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72e9LaIpntI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (13. November 2016)

bin ich doch nicht der einzig verrückte der Nachts faehrt  Was mir allerdings fehlt is ne gescheite Lampe, was hast du den da für ein Teil ? sieht ziemlich hell aus.


----------



## kero81 (13. November 2016)

Das is ne Lampe von Amazon, bzw sind beie Lampen (Helm u. Lenker) von Amazon. Ich schick dir mal Links per PN.


----------



## h0nk (18. November 2016)

Ich hab mir damals mal die Zabotrails Axe Deolampe gebaut und muss sagen, die macht extrem geiles Licht zum kleinen Preis


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht das beste Bild,  aber mein Dauerprojekt ist vor kurzem fertig geworden!


----------



## dekay55 (19. November 2016)

Schick   Ne Manitou Marvel ? Mir kommt der Travel Remote Hebel so bekannt vor von meiner Minute 3 
Ich hab meinem Cube mal nen anderen Vorbau und Lenker spendiert, obwohl ich das Teil jetz schon bisl laenger hab bin ich es bisher kaum gefahren jetz mit dem anderem Lenker macht das ding ja mal unheimlich spass, pfeilschnell das ding. Nur muss ich mal wieder rumtesten was Reifen angeht, die X-King sind wohl überfordert,  oder ich fahr zu schnell und steil die kurven auf jeden fall rutscht mir das zu arg hinten auf asphalt, vieleicht bin ich auch einfach zu verwöhnt von den Maxxis auf meinem Downhill Bomber mit dem ich die meiste zeit eigentlich am fahren bin. 

Ich brauch Platz ..... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2016)

Ja, eine Manitou Marvel Expert.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das ist die beste Gabel die ich in der Klasse je gefahren bin. Fühlt sich an wie ein Downhiller, nur dass eben nach 10cm Federweg Schluss ist    Aber sie läuft super! 

Ja, die X-King sind merkbar das Low-Budget-Modell von Conti.  Ich hatte gerade nichts anderes da. 

Aber im Allgemeinen ist das gute Stück auch nicht so schnell wie ich es gerne hätte, da muss ich noch ein bisschen testen.


Wenig auffällig:  Fest verbaute Beleuchtung, mit 100lux Scheinwerfer vorne und dezentem, aber ebenfalls sehr hellem Rücklicht unterm Sattel.


----------



## dekay55 (19. November 2016)

Was mich überrascht hat das die Gabel so Leicht sind aber trotzdem relativ robust, aber verarbeitungquali an meiner Minute 3:00 war naja Mangelhaft, das Material ist super aber ih frag mich welche Vollidioten in der Endfertigung sitzen, in der Öldaempfung bei meiner Gabel waren lauter brocken von ner Falsch eingebauten dichtung die es zerfezt hat und die ganze SPV nach 20 stunden lahmgelegt hat und damit war die Gabel unbrauchbar, ich hab in mühevoller handarbeit das ganze ding zerlegt und gereinigt neue dichtungen rein, im gleichen zug die SPV Einheit getunt, gscheites Gabelöl rein. Und jetz bin ich verdammt glücklich mit der Gabel, passt zwar mit 130mm nicht ganz so gut zum Cube aber durch bisl tricks ist die auch dauerhaft auf 100mm tiefergelegt gut fahrbar. 
Von den Contis war ich irgendwie mal begeisterst, ich hab nochn satz gehabt der war von 2012 der faehrt sich ganz anders, bei den neuen hab ich mir sogar nen Platten gefahren weil sich nen Dorn durch die Karkasse gebohrt hat  

Kero hat mir schon nen sehr guten Tipp gegeben der mir zusagt, fest installieren möcht ich kein Licht, schon garnicht an meinem Downhill Bike, das sind eh alles teile die Kaputt gehen können beim Crash und auch nen Verletzungsrisiko darstellen wenn dran haengen bleibst. 

Aber ich muss jetz echt mal was machen, war mir eben doch etwas zu dunkel, dafür hab ich dann im dunkeln ne stunde lang Wheelies geübt mit dem Mongoose jetz hab ich endlich den dreh raus mim gewicht verlagern ohne am Lenker zu zerren.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. November 2016)

Ich habe meine Gabel noch nicht aufgemacht, aber bisher ist sie echt klasse.
Wobei sie nicht wirklich leicht ist ...   

Ich vermute, dass sie in der Lackierung ein Einzelstück ist, oder Teil einer kleinen Testserie war.  Denn offiziell gab es die nur in Schwarz und Silber, nicht in blau.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. November 2016)

mmh hallooo.
kennt ihr das, wenn da so jemand kommt und einfach durch sein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit beflügelt dabei sein zu wollen. sein hut in den ring schmeißt.^^^^

Also ich muss sagen seit ich das Cube-Fully hab mag ich gar kein anderes mehr fahren.
Es lässt sich wunderbar abstimmen. Ich kann mit Freunden Wurzeln suchen
aber auch mit der Liebsten Trekking betreiben
Also All Mountain trifft  fast ausnahmslos zu. Nur die Original bereifung ist für steinigen untergrund nicht ganz geeignet.(Aua)
guter Kipppunkt und sehr agilmit einschränkung den der rahmnen an sich ist vieleicht schon fast etwas zu mächtig

Das Bulls lässt sich auf Anspruchsvoller Strecke (downhill) sehr schlecht Fahren/Kontrollieren.
Wobei Bulls jetzt ehr nicht in jedem fall für gute Fahreigenschaft steht..(in diesem preissegment)

so jetzt hab ich erstmal richtig kluggeschissen^^ aber irgendjemand´ musst´ ich jetzt volllabern. und getroffen hasts jeden der das liest.
rechtschreibfehler hab ich gleich mal drin gelassen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. November 2016)

Ich hab endlich die 10000km voll gemacht mit meinem 350€ Bike ...
Hätte ich das im Juli 2015 gewusst, wäre es sicher etwas hochwertigeres geworden, aber ich bin nur einmal liegen geblieben, mit nem Plattfuss mit der Originalbereifung, fünf Tage nach dem Kauf, ansonsten gab es nur viele Verschleissteile die grösstenteils auf Garantie gingen.
So wie auf dem Bild sieht es heute natürlich nicht mehr aus, die Kilometer haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen, natürlich habe ich auch einiges getauscht, sind ja nur die billigsten Komponenten verbaut worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2016)

Welche App hast du denn dafür genutzt?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. November 2016)

"BikeComputer" heisst die App.
Mit "Runtastic" gehts auch, da kann man auf verschiedene Sportarten umstellen, nicht nur Laufen.
BikeComputer frisst aber weniger Ressourcen und ist zuverlässiger.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2016)

Strava ist für RR ganz cool, da werden Streckenabschnitte als Wettbewerb gegen Andere gezeitet.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2016)

Runtastic habe ich irgendwann mal rausgeworfen, weil es zwischendurch Streckenabschnitte nicht richtig geloggt hat.   Habe dann auf den "Sports Tracker" gewechselt und nutze die App seit dem,  allerdings sehr unregelmäßig.


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2016)

Strava nutze ich selbst, da Runtastic teilweise Aussetzer hat wie über mir beschrieben.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Dezember 2016)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich die 10000km voll gemacht mit meinem 350€ Bike ...Hätte ich das im Juli 2015 gewusst, wäre es sicher etwas hochwertigeres geworden.
> So wie auf dem Bild sieht es heute natürlich nicht mehr aus, die Kilometer haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen, natürlich habe ich auch einiges getauscht, sind ja nur die billigsten Komponenten verbaut worden.



Im Keller hab ich auch noch ein 26" 400€ Bike was ich schon seit viiiielen Jahren und Kilometern habe das hat viel erlebt. es muss nicht alles immer sehr teuer sein
mein Hardtail kostete 1000€ und ich habs für 600€ im schlussverkauf geholt und das is Preis/Leistungs mäßig top
Das CUBE is schon ein schweine teures ding(für mich) obwohl es in der Leistungs klasse grade erst mal zwischen2500- 3000 anfängt (mag man Fachzeitschriften glauben), 
Aber die werben auch nicht mehr mit Cube, sondern Cannondale Focus HiBike... es giebt natürlich endscheidene unterschiede bei Rädern von 3000- 10.000€ auch wenn diese angeblich nicht mal Profiräder darstellen..  

Was ich sagen will, es ist immer das was man selbst braucht es kommt nicht wirklich auf den Preis an sondern auf das was man für sich wünscht wenn es für 350€ alles gemacht hat was es soll is das prima
Werte dein Bike nicht ab es hat treue Dienste geleistet das ist wichtig



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> , aber ich bin nur einmal liegen geblieben, mit nem Plattfuss mit der Originalbereifung, fünf Tage nach dem Kauf, ansonsten gab es nur viele Verschleissteile die grösstenteils auf Garantie gingen.



Super Schnitt würd ich sagen.



Wenn ich los bin mit meinem mach ich meist so 50 - 70 Km dann aber 1000- 1500 höhenmeter mit dem Handy zum aufzeichnen is das sone sache...ich nutze Falk Lux 22


----------



## dekay55 (5. Dezember 2016)

Advent Advent ein Fahrrad haengt..... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal spass beiseite, ich bin grad am Renovieren von meiner Bude und stehe jetz vor dem kleinen problemchen namens "Platz" Das Cube an die Wand zu klatschen war ne notlösung weil mir meine Bikes grad ziemlich im Weg sind und raus ins freie stellen kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage, ich bin also gezwungen irgendwie 3 Fahrraeder in meinen Schlauchartigen Flur unterzubringen und ich brauch eure vorschlaege und ideen, kleines problemchen zusaetzlich, das Cube ist das leichteste und Kompakteste Rad, Ich muss noch nen DirtBike und mein DH Bike irgendwie unterbringen, und das Cube kann so nicht bleiben, ich könnt mir noch vorstellen beim Cube und dem Dirtbike den Lenker zu drehen damit sie dichter an die Wand kommen, was aber beim DH Bike nicht funktionieren wird ( DirectMount vorbau )


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ja das Problem kenne ich, meins ist auch gehängt worden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Dezember 2016)

Das sieht garnicht so verkehrt aus,  Das Fahrrad auf 2 Sockel stellen und oben Fixieren mit nem Haken, das dürft ja ziemlich Stabil sein und je nachdem wie die Sockel in der Wand verankert sind dürfte Gewicht dann keine Rolle mehr spielen.  Ich glaub das war der Ideen ansatz den ich gesucht hab.  Dankeschön 

Edit : Das ist Genial, hab schon eine Lösung, ich werd auf die gesammte Laenge vom Flur nen Kantholz in die Wand verankern, darauf stell ich die Bikes, und recht weit unterhalb der Decke werd ich mir ne Eisenstange dranmontieren wie ne art Gardinenstange nur Stabiler, an die Stange haeng ich Expandergummis auf die ich dann beliebig auf der gesammten Laenge verschieben kann, und diese werden dann die Bikes halten. So die Theorie, Morgen gleich mal in Baumarkt gehen und Material Kaufen.  
Perfekt ich danke dir


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2016)

Die Dinger heißen "BikePod", kosten meist 35€.  

Hält bisher ganz gut.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ah habse grad gefunden, Nichts destotrotz ich werds selbst bauen, ich hab mich im Kopf schon mit angefreundet mit der Optik, ich mag eh die Naturholz Optik und meine Küche werd ich ebenfall fast komplett in Naturholz optik bauen, da passt das vom konzept echt prima, und ich denke das macht auch Optisch was her wenn ich nen schön geschliffenes Kiefernholz nehme.  
Hab nen kleinen vorteil das ich ne Werkstatt zur freien verfügung hab und eigentlich so ziemlich alles selbstbauen kann was die Technische seite angeht.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ja das sieht bestimmt noch besser aus, und ist natürlich auch locker selbst machbar.  
Bekommen wir nachher ein Bild?  


Ich habe mir jetzt mal für mein Stadtrad eine Drucklufthupe bestellt.  Ist mir egal dass die nicht zugelassen sind,  aber eine Fahrradklingel hört der Busfahrer am anderen Ende des Doppelgelenkbusses einfach nicht ...


----------



## dekay55 (5. Dezember 2016)

Logisch hab schon 2 verschiedene Lösungsansaetze wie ich das realisieren kann,  plan steht und wird ausgeführt. 

So gern ich Fahrrad fahr, aber ich glaub Stadtverkehr würd ich mir nicht antun, da gibts einfach zu viel Idioten. Ich meide sofern möglich alle Hauptverkehrswege, dafür nehm ich dann aber auch jeden nicht kommerzielen Weg, macht aber auch einfach zu viel spass mit nem DH/Freeride Bike in der Stadt die Sau rauszulassen  

Apropo Stadt und Freeride, jetz wo die Temperaturen runtergehen bemerke ich bei meinen Maxxis ( Minion / HighRoller 2 beide als SuperTacky Version ) das der Grip extrem nachlaesst und der Verschleiß staerker wird, irgendwo auch logisch da ich im moment die SuperTacky fahre ist da auch ne sehr weiche Gummimischung drauf, und das funzt eben bei der Kaelte nicht. Ich hab zwar auch noch paar Minion / HighRoller 2 als 3C Comp aber ich denke ach wenn die minimal haerter sind werden die genauso unbrauchbar und sinnlos verheizen muss auch nicht sein.
 Ich brauch Winterreifen für mein DH Bomber, ich brauch keine Spikes, und Schnee wirds hier auch eher nicht geben, aber sie sollten Minusgrade aushalten, habt ihr Tipps ? Ahja 26" für den Strassen und Gelaende Einsatz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Dezember 2016)

hab grade nur quergelesen und weiß nicht, ob die Lösung schon genannt wurde: 
2 Stuck Fahrrad Wandhalter Pedal-Aufhangung Wand Halterung Garage Keller  | eBay

Hab damit 4 Fahrräder hängen 
Freizeitsport - Mountainbike, Roadbike, Trekking etc.
Freizeitsport - Mountainbike, Roadbike, Trekking etc.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Dezember 2016)

Eben ist meine Drucklufthupe fürs Fahrrad gekommen ...   

SCHEISSSE ist das Ding laut!   Ich habe gerade innerhalb der Wohnung drauf gedrückt.  Danach war erstmal jegliches Signal von meinen Ohren WEG. Nach ein paar Sekunden fingen sie langsam an zu fiepen, bevor dann im Hintergrund so langsam und dumpf wieder normale Geräusche auftauchten. 


Definitiv das bessere Mittel im Kampf gegen LKW, Zweigelenkbusse und Senioren in SUVs.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Dezember 2016)

Wie willst du die damit bekämpfen^^


----------



## OC.Conny (11. Dezember 2016)

dekay55 schrieb:


> . . .  dafür nehm ich dann aber auch jeden nicht kommerzielen Weg, macht aber auch einfach zu viel spass mit nem DH/Freeride Bike in der Stadt die Sau rauszulassen



Wo und wie willst du in der Stadt die Sau raus lassen ohne dich oder/und andere zu gefährden wenn es nicht grade ein dafür gedachtes Gelände ist?  Klingt für mich als wenn du einer der Idioten bist die in der Fussgängerzone unbedingt ihre Show abziehen müssen . . .


----------



## dekay55 (11. Dezember 2016)

Ohman Fussgaengerzone .... natürlich bin ich keiner von den Deppen ich bin 37 bisl verantwortungsbewustsein habsch ja schon, auserdem hab ichs net nötig irgend ne Prollshow abzuliefern, hier gibts nichtmal sowas wie ne Fussgaengerzone  z.b am Bahnhof bei uns da ist ne alte Laderampe, da kann man viel spass haben, oder auf den Deichwegen, wenn da halt wer entgegen kommt z.b einfach mal den Deich runterbrettern und wieder rauf, hier mal paar Treppen runter da mal paar Treppen runter, die ganze gegend ist nen spielplatz man muss nur bisl vorher die Locations abchecken damit man in etwa weiß wo man aufpassen muss.  Also bisher hat sich nichtmal das Ordnungsamt beschwert.


----------



## OC.Conny (12. Dezember 2016)

Hört sich schon ganz anders an . . . na dann viel Spass.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mir die Leo Kast Videos damals als vorbild genommen, besonders dieses hier BMLK #5 (Streetbiken | Urban-Mountainbiking | BunnyHop, Wheelie, Manual) - YouTube und so kann man sich auch vorstellen was ich mach, üben üben üben solang die Bike Parks geschlossen sind.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Dezember 2016)

So ich habe fast fertig, auf jeden fall hab ich jetz wieder Platz ohne die Bikes vom einen Eck ins andere zu schieben  Nochmal vielen dank an Stryke7 für den Denkanstoss. 
Funktionell ist es schonmal, schön mach ich alles wenn ich mit den restlichen bauarbeiten fertig bin, kommt vorne noch ne Blende dran und auf die gesammte Laenge kommt nen LED Stripe drunter. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2016)

Sieht auf jeden Fall super aus!


----------



## dekay55 (14. Dezember 2016)

Danke Danke, ich bin auch recht zufrieden, hat bis jetz auch nicht wirklich viel Geld gekostet.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Dezember 2016)

Schützt du die Wand irgendwie vor Reifenabrieb und Dreck?


----------



## dekay55 (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich werd auf die Gesammte Laenge ne Folie anbringen, bei Design bin ich noch bisl am überlegen, aber mir schwebt ein Schwarz Weiß Schachbrett muster vor, so wie die Streifen auf den "Checker Caps" da ich ein A3 Schneideplotter hab und zig Tausende  rollen mit Folie kann ich mir alles selbst erstellen.  
Ich hab auch bisl weiter gebastelt, die übergroße CCF Röhre hab ich rausgeschworden und durch RGB LED Stripes ersetzt, Optisch schon jetz nen Traum, ich hab allerdings noch einiges an Chaos zu beseitigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei der Beleuchtung ist mir dann irgendwie mein Cube ins auge gestoche, die Effektlackierung sieht einfach nur Geil aus bei der beleuchtung. CandyGreen Metalic Eloxiert der Rahmen, mit Schwarzer Pulverbeschichtung, zum montieren nen Horror aber optisch ne Bombe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist einfach ein schönes Bike geworden und ich hab mich nochmal verliebt  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2016)

Dein Cube sieht scho echt Geil aus! 

Apropos Wheelie etc üben. Ich hab damit jetzt auch mal angefangen, geht auch schon einigermaßen. Am Manual scheitere ich noch, der klappt nur für 2-3 Sekunden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0-KcJoe-OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Dezember 2016)

Bei Manuals hab ich auch meine probleme, liegt mir im moment nicht so wirklich gut zumal mir auch etwas ne abschüssige lange Strecke fehlt fürs üben. 
Hab mir jetz mal paar neue Reifen zum experimentieren für mein Downhill gekauft, Maxxis High Roller 2 als SemiSlicks. Mal sehen ob ich beim Urban Freeride damit klar komme, und vorallem bin ich gespannt drauf wie sich Semislicks auf nem Downhill Bike anfühlen.

Edit : grad das Video gesehen, total vergessen vorhin, na das sieht doch schon ordentlich aus mit den Wheelies. Jetz habsch wieder Bock in Wald zu fahren, wird endlich zeit das Frühling wird, im moment waers fatal weil grad Paarungszeit ist bei den Wildschweinen und die sind extremst aggresiv, und in den Privatwaeldern in dennen ich fahren darf sind die viecher nich selten ( 20km von Beerfelden weg )


----------



## _Berge_ (20. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich steh aktuell mit begrenztem Budget vor einem Neukauf, Maximum ist eigentlich 600 Euronen,  +-100 wenn es sich lohnt.

Ausgeguckt habe ich mir bei einem lokalen Shop diese beiden:

Fahrrader - Little John Bikes - Begeisterung erfahren

Fahrrader - Little John Bikes - Begeisterung erfahren

Kann man mit dem Haibike was anfangen? Das Focus ist stark reduziert, lohnt sich der aufpreis?

Was die ganzen Bauteile angeht bin ich ein Laie, is kein PC  aber ich möchte zumindest ne gescheite Schaltung haben.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Januar 2017)

hmm mit den Haibikes hab ich keine erfahrung,  ich weis nur das die eben auch Rahmen in China fertigen lassen, gibt leider nur noch wenige Hersteller die ihre Rahmen nicht aus China Produktion beziehen.  Was die Baugruppen angeht, nunja sehr hochwertige Sachen kann man eben nicht erwarten, ich würd nicht nur drauf achten das ne gescheite SChaltung verbaut ist, sondern genauso das gescheite Bremsen verbaut sind. Die Tektro´s sprechen mich überhaupt nicht an,  vorallem will ich nie wieder ne Bremsanlage die DOT Flüssigkeit nutzt, ich für mich werd Magura wohl ewig Treu bleiben, nicht nur weil die einfach verdammt gute Bremsen bauen sondern weil sie Oel als Bremsflüssigkeit nutzen und damit sind die Bremsen extrem Wartungsfreundlichen, wenn die DOT Nutzen hast du ne Hygroskopische Flüssigkeit die Wasser zieht, also einmal im Jahr musst du wohl Zwangsweise mal die Flüssigkeit austauschen weil die Bremsleistung extrem nachlaesst. Und DOT Flüssigkeit ist im umgang bisl blöd, den wenn es auf den Lack kannste den Lack grade so runterwischen. 
Bei der Schaltung muss ich sagen, nachdem ich jetz ne Deore LX, ne XT,  und ne STX hatte kommt mir keine Shimano mehr ins Haus, ich hab mich verliebt in die SRAM Schaltung. Bei meine Cube werd ich auch baldmöglichst die Shimano XT Gruppe rauswerfen und durch ne Sram X9 oder X0 Gruppe ersetzen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Januar 2017)

Kurz JA! 
Gabel ist um längen besser, Schaltung (Schaltwerk und Kurbel) ist besser
Zur Bremse: ich fahre seit 3 Jahren die gleiche DOT-Flüßigkeit in meiner Formula R1 und habe keine Probleme. Das Argument ist zwar gerechtfertigt, aber jährlich ist übertrieben. Beim Auto brauch ich das auch nur alle 4 Jahre machen...
Shimano hat, in Sachen Schaltperformence, in den letzten Jahren aufgeholt. SRAM Niveau liegt zwar noch nicht in jeder Klasse an, aber der Unterschied ist nicht mehr so extrem.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Januar 2017)

Beim Auto ist das auch nen Ticken anders, da haste erstens mehr Flüssigkeit im Ausgleichbehaelter, auserdem wird die Flüssigkeit beim Auto auch weitaus waermer so das nen Teil der gezogenen Feuchtigkeit auch wieder verfliegt, abgesehen von Bremskraftverstaerker der das ganze nochmals Kompensiert. 
Aber man spürt auch beim Auto ein deutlich erhöhtes Fading wenn die DOT Flüssigkeit wasser gezogen hat abgesehen davon das die Bremsleistung  nachlaesst und der druckpunkt wandert, bei meinem "Ringtool" war es unerlaesslich alle Jahre die Flüssigkeit zu tauschen, aber gut das ist auch nicht ganz mit Serienstrassen wagen zu vergleichen. Der Vorteil bei DOT liegt darin das der Siedepunkt weitaus höher liegt und die Flüssigkeit mehr hitze abkann, aber da hab ich selbst bei meiner 4 Kolben Anlage aufm Downhill Bike noch kein Problem bekommen obwohl ich teilweise noch ziemlich aggresiv Bremse.  Bei meiner Avid Juicy hab ich jetz das problem das die Wasser gezogen hat innerhalb von nem 3/4 jahr und dadurch die Bremse jetz dauerhaft schleift und richtig bescheiden bremst ( gut die Avid Juicy ist ohnehin ne bescheidene Bremse )


----------



## kero81 (7. Februar 2017)

Also wer mal nach Luxembourg fährt und sein Rad dabei hat, Fully od HT ganz egal, unbedingt ins Müllerthal fahren! Das is wirklich nen Besuch wert! 

Mullerthal Trail - Faszination Felsen  ENDURO *1080p60 - YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (9. Februar 2017)

Man man wie schnell hunderte von Euro´s versenken kann in Fahrradteilen, bin mal gespannt wie sich die SemiSlicks fahren lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. Februar 2017)

Ich würde so gerne mal wieder "Offroad" durch den Wald heizen. Aber mein geliebtes Mountain Bike wurde geklaut 
Abgeschlossen wars am morgen und abends wars dann weg


----------



## dekay55 (11. Februar 2017)

Mein Beileid, solche Leute gehören die Finger abgehackt, mir wurden auch schon 3 Bikes geklaut, das letze mal vor der Haustür samt dem Fahrradhalter der im Boden verankert war nachdem ich nen 50€ Schloss dran hatte, seitdem lass ich keins meiner Bikes mehr draußen stehen. Bzw ich hoffe nur drauf das ich jemand dabei erwische wenn er sich an einem Fahrradschloss zu schaffen macht vollkommen egal ob es meins ist oder von einem Fremden, aber das glück hab ich bisher leider nie gehabt.  

Heut das erste mal wieder mit meinem Mongoose nachdem ich jetz 1 Monat lang nur mein Cube Hardtail gefahren bin, man man ist das eine Umgewöhnung vorallem wenns Bike fast 10kg mehr wiegt, aber irgendwie erreich ich den gleichen Topspeed


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Februar 2017)

Hab mir mal was flotteres gegönnt 
Auf eBay Kleinanzeigen gefunden, da waren aber noch die originalen "Schwalbe Smart Sam" drauf, die waren allerdings ganz schön durch nach vier Jahren.
Gleich mal die "Marathon Racer" draufgezogen und nun warten auf etwas höhere Temperaturen um auch mal etwas mehr fahren zu können als nur ne Std.


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2017)

Fahrt ihr auch Nachts? Am Anfang is das immer mega ungewohnt auf den Trails, die man ja eigentlich in und auswendig kennt.

Hometrail Trier - Nightride+Ballern2 ENDURO *1080p60 - YouTube


----------



## RaptorTP (12. Februar 2017)

dieses Jahr will ich endlich wieder loslegen - kommt jemand aus der Gegend Aschaffenburg und ist vielleicht ebenfalls unfit  - über 4 Jahre Pause und etwas mehr auf den Hüften.

hab ein 2008  Cube Fully AMS LTD CC glaube - voll XT und 100mm Federweg beides


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Februar 2017)

Würde zwar gerne mit dir fahren, aber das dind 180km bis zu dir. Und ein Bike hab ich immer noch nich.

Sehe das genauso wie dkay. Finger abschneiden und gut ist.
Das Fahrrad war zwar kein Cube oder sowas, sondern nur ein Lidl Fahrrad (ich sag bescheid wenn mir der Name einfällt) für 250€. Mir ging es als es weg war aber ehr um den Emotionalen Wert. Da hingen Errinerungen dran, das glaubt mir keiner. All meine Liebe die ich in das Teil gesteckt hab - weg. Alles was ich damit erlebt hab. Von den 60kmh Buckel runter samt Reifenplatzer (das war alles andere als Lustig ) über Wheelies lernen usw usw. Traurig das manche Leute sowas nötig haben.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2017)

Vollkommen Egal wie viel das ding wert war, es ist einfach ehrlos und asozial sich an fremden Eigentum zu vergreifen oder gar zu klauen. Die Bikes die mir geklaut wurden waren jetzt auch keine hochwertigen Teile, da geht es einfach ums Prinzip. Kotzt mich immer an als rechtschaffener Mensch sowas zu hören, das war mitunter auch einer der gründe warum ich wohl mal ne Ausbildung als Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit gemacht hab. 

Sodale meinem Cube habsch jetzt ne neue Bremsscheibe und neue Bremsbeläge gegönnt, die Sonne scheint, ich glaub ich dreh ne runde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Februar 2017)

Knitterfreie fahrt!


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2017)

Die hatt ich, hab aber vorher noch den Geber meiner Magura Louise zerlegt, irgendwie hat er gesüfft und Luft gezogen, alles mal schön ordentlich zerlegt die Dichtungen sauber gemacht und wieder zusammengetüftelt, stand überall im Netz wenn ich das versuche ist der Geber hinüber und lässt sich nicht reparieren,  aber es hat wunderbar geklappt und ich bin wieder vollkommen zufrieden mit meiner alten Louise. Aber es macht einfach kein Spaß auf der Strasse in der Ortschaft das meiste sind 30er Zonen und dauernd muss ich bremsen und wenn dann mal wieder so nen Rentner überholst der das Gaspedal net findet hupen se wie blöd und motzen dich an.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2017)

Mein neues Rad ist jetzt erstmal zum Arbeitsfahrrad degradiert worden, da mir auf dem anderen, welches ich normalerweise zum Büro nehme, letzte Woche die Sattelstütze weggebrochen ist.  Übrigens eine sehr unangenehme Sache


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Februar 2017)

Ohaaa, das glaube ich sofort!
Aber, wie passiert sowas?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2017)

Keine Ahnung, Materialermüdung? 

Ich rätsel auch noch.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2017)

Es ist schon wieder passiert ....... 
Ich hab mir noch ein Bike gekauft, diesmal nen Commencal DH V2  Ich hab mich sofort verliebt und konnte einfach nicht widerstehen, außerdem brauch ich wieder was zum Schrauben, Optisch nicht mehr ganz das schönste, dafür Technisch einwandfreier Zustand bis auf paar Verschleißteile ( Kette, Bremse, Bremsscheiben ), die Boxxer sowie der Fox DHX haben grad nen frischen Service bekommen, ne nagelneue 500er Feder hab ich auch mit dazu bekommen. Paar Kleinigkeiten sind zu machen, und paar optische Änderungen und Technische Änderungen werde ich noch vornehmen, vor allem kommen die Decals alle neu drauf. Aber fahren lässt es sich traumhaft, ist zwar nicht so kurven willig wie mein Mongoose aber das liegt teilweise auch einfach an den grottigen Schwalbe Reifen. 
Ich bin am überlegen was ich drauf ziehen werden, vermutlich werd ich die gleiche Kombi probieren wie aufm Mongoose, also vorne Maxxis Minion oder Highroller 2, und hinten kommen Highroller SemiSlicks drauf. Die hab ich eh alle noch vorrätig.  Morgens gibt es nen  Schrauber Tag und dann werden ordentlich neuteile bestellt.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist dann mein sechstes Bike innerhalb von einem Jahr, ich brauch ne größere Wohnung


----------



## kero81 (19. Februar 2017)

Vorne Highroller 2 und hinten DHF 2!  Oder wenns abartig grippen soll hinten DHR 2. 

Heute hats mich fast zerlegt... Mal wieder nicht aktiv abgesprungen, dann noch iwie bissl quer gekommen. Zum Glück war die Landung frei von Baumstämmen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76huwqXD27U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Defenz0r (19. Februar 2017)

Sieht doch ganz normal aus. Sehe nicht wo du beinahe gecrasht sein sollst


----------



## kero81 (19. Februar 2017)

Quer geflogen?! Quer aufgekommen?! Rechts durch den Mist gefahren?! Das sieht kein bisschen nach "ganz normal" aus.  Man sieht es halt auch aus der Perspektive nie so...
Hier mal noch der Rest von heute:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mL8Z8yKjuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Februar 2017)

kero81 schrieb:


> Vorne Highroller 2 und hinten DHF 2!  Oder wenns abartig grippen soll hinten DHR 2.



Abartig grippen ist ja garkein ausdruck ..... heilige mutter maria hab ich den rasen umgepflügt  Traktion ohne ende und das bei starkregen, absolut Geil mit dem DHR 2 hinten  Danke für den Tip, vorn hab ich noch nen DHF drauf, aber den werd ich tatsaechlich durch den HighRoller 2 ersetzen, auf meinem Mongoose werd ich dann die Kombi DHF hinten und HighRoller 2 vorne mal ausprobieren. 

Die letzten 2 Tage ordentlich an Bike geschraubt, und gestern gleich mal noch nen Satz felgen gekauft weil der Vorbesitzer bei einer Felge doch tatsächlich die Ventilbohrung aufgebohrt hat das nen Autoventil passt, mit der Felge wollt ich kein Meter mehr fahren, es gibt ja schon paar Vollidioten,  Die Boxxer bekommt jetzt noch zusätzlich nen Charger Upgrade, Singel Air Upgrade hat sie schon bekommen. Casting habsch schwarz lackiert, Feder vom Dämpfer habsch gegen ne 500er getauscht ( 350er war drauf ) Die Avid scheiben die drauf waren habsch gegen Formular Scheiben getauscht passend zur Formular RX Bremse, und das ganze Bike mal bisl geputzt.  Bald kommen dann auch meine Spank Spike Evo DH Felgen drauf, die muss noch einspeichen, da werde ich die Naben von den kaputt gebohrten Felgen übernehmen, finde die passen Optisch einfach total gut auf das DH2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefällt mir sehr vom Fahrverhalten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. Februar 2017)

Darf ich mal fragen was son Bike kostet?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2017)

Bei dem Rad von dekay55 sind die meisten Teile ziemlich alt, wenn ich das so richtig sehe. 
Ich würde vermuten, dass er dafür keine 1000€ ausgegeben hat. 

Falls du nach gebrauchten Rädern gucken willst, empfehle ich bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## -sori- (22. Februar 2017)

Was gebt ihr so für Kleidung aus? Und worauf setzt ihr (Baggy shorts, Bibshorts.....)?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2017)

-sori- schrieb:


> Was gebt ihr so für Kleidung aus? Und worauf setzt ihr (Baggy shorts, Bibshorts.....)?



Eine alte Faustregel besagt, deine Kleidung sollte ungefähr ein Fünftel deines Rades kosten. 


Ich fahre im Straßenverkehr für gewöhnlich mit einem normalen Helm, der Rest der Ausrüstung die ich da nutze ist gegen das Wetter (Handschuhe, Regenbekleidung, ... ).

Fürs Gelände habe ich einen Integralhelm, Brille, Protektorenjacke, Beinschoner, Handschuhe, Shirt, etc ...  das meiste davon kommt aber wirklich nur im Bikepark zum Einsatz, etwa einmal im Jahr. 
Eine passende Hose dafür habe ich nicht, müsste ich mir eigentlich mal zulegen. 
Schuhe:  Ich setze hier meist auf Cross-Running-Schuhe,  oder im Winter auf Trekking-/Wanderschuhe. Beide bieten hervorragenden Halt auf rutschigem Boden. Keine Ahnung warum die meisten "Profis" hier auf Skate-Schuhe setzen ...


----------



## -sori- (22. Februar 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eine alte Faustregel besagt, deine Kleidung sollte ungefähr ein Fünftel deines Rades kosten.
> 
> 
> Ich fahre im Straßenverkehr für gewöhnlich mit einem normalen Helm, der Rest der Ausrüstung die ich da nutze ist gegen das Wetter (Handschuhe, Regenbekleidung, ... ).
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich fahre nicht lange Touren und nicht in wirklich hartem Gelände; bräuchte also Hosen, ein Shirt und evtl Handschuhe. Hättest du/ihr etwas zum empfehlen? Will dafür nicht mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2017)

Also, das erste Teil sollte ein Helm sein!  

Es gibt mittlerweile das Segment des Endurohelms. Diese schließen den Kopf besser ein als ein normaler Fahrradhelm, lassen aber das Gesicht frei.
Beispiele:  IXS Trail,  O'neal Defender, ... 

Bei den Handschuhen gehst du am besten einfach mal in deinen lokalen Laden und guckst, was es dort gibt. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die meisten Modelle brauchbar.  Panzerung brauchst du hier eher nicht  

Auch Hosen solltest du anprobieren. Sie sollten gemütlich sitzen und deine Beweglichkeit nicht einschränken. 

Ansonsten trage ich viel allgemeine Outdoor-/Sportbekleidung.  Auf dem Fahrrad ist dabei wichtig, dass besonders die Oberteile beweglich und lang geschnitten sind, wenn man die Arme weit nach vorne streckt.


----------



## -sori- (22. Februar 2017)

Okay, Danke! Helm war ich der Meinung, ich hätte bereits einen guten - muss ich mir noch überlegen. Sicherheit & Schutz geht aber natürlich vor. 
Ich sass letztes Jahr vorallem mit teils Freizeitbekleidung auf dem Rad - ich war ziemlich eingeschränkt und hatte nicht viel Spass dabei, bin auch nicht oft gefahren.
Dann wage ich mal nen Blick in einen Laden - Danke!


----------



## dekay55 (22. Februar 2017)

Also das Commencal hat mich 500€ gekostet und das war nur so billig weil alle Verschleisteile getauscht werden mussten und die Felgen hinüber waren und ich hab das ding NUR gekauft weil ich wusste das der Rahmen absolut in Ordnung ist und nix krum und verzogen ist, allerdings hab ich die ganzen alten und verbrauchen Teile mittlerweile getauscht und nochmal gute 700€ reingesteckt hab an Ersatzteilen und neuteilen, allein die Teile für den Umbau der Gabel und den teilen für Gabel und DaempferService haben mich 250€ gekostet, da ich alles selbst mache hat sich das gelohnt, wenn man nichts selbst macht würde es in keiner relation zu den Kosten stehen, Arbeitsstunden hab ich jetz nochmal gut 50 Stunden reingebuttert, das teil komplett zu zerlegen, Verschleißteile zu Tauschen und Gabel umzubauen ( auf SingelAir und das Tuning der neuen Motion Control einheit )  Wenn du so ein Bike in dem Zustand kaufst in den ich es jetz versetzt habe legst du 1200-1500€ gebraucht hin. Allein die Reifen kosten mindestens 60-70€ der Satz.  In mein Mongoose was eigentlich einen kompletten neuzustand hat, hab ich jetz gut 1800€ reingebuttert das habe ich komplett aufgebaut rahmen im absoluten neuzustand hat schon 700 Eier gekostet. Wie gesagt wenn man nix selbst kann und auch kein Werkzeug hat steht das absolut nicht in Relation und man müsste für so nen Bike noch weitaus mehr hinlegen. 

Was ausrüstung angeht, hab ich jetz knapp 600€ hingelegt, IntegralHelm, Protektorenwesten, Jersey Trikot, Hosen, Schuhe, Protektoren set für Knie und co ( ich fahr nur mit der Weste im Bikepark ) 

100€ hmm dafür bekommste grade mal gescheite Schuhe, ich hab auch die bittere Pille fressen müssen als ich vor nem Jahr mit meinem ersten Bike angefangen hab. 

Heut wieder Bastelstunde gehabt und Abends die erste Ausfahrt im rauen Gelaende, das einzigste was noch fehlt ist die neue Bremse, wird ebenfalls ne Magura MT5 die geht hoffentlich morgen in den Versand. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2017)

Hm, MT5, keine schlechte Wahl  

Mein neues CC- und Alltagsrad hat eine MT4/MT5  Kombi, auf Shimano XT Scheiben  (203/185).

Kann man machen. Rubbelt aber wie sau  
Damit muss man wohl leben wenn man etwas kombiniert wovon die Hersteller abraten.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Februar 2017)

Jep wenn genau hinschaust siehst das ich aufm Mongoose bereits MT5 vorn und hinten fahre, allerdings mit den Magura Storm scheiben. Schade das die Kombi nicht so passt bei dir, aber eins hab ich mittlerweile auch gelernt, bei ner Magura bremse auch wirklich nur Magura Scheiben nutzen. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Formula RX aufs Cube drauf mache und die alte Louise endlich ausrangiere, ich bin echt verblüfft wie gut die RX eigentlich bremst im Gegensatz zu ner Avid Juicy Three und der Louise, eigentlich wollt ich sie aufs Dirtbike drauf machen und die Juicy Three runterwerfen


----------



## OC.Conny (25. Februar 2017)

Der Frühling naht und der Renn-Hobel ist Startklar. Diverse Teile lackieren lassen, nen Airbrush auf der Sattelstütze und neue Laufräder . . . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Februar 2017)

Feines Teil! 👌


----------



## dekay55 (28. Februar 2017)

Endlich mal dazu gekommen mein Plotter zum laufen zu bringen, jetz gibts neue Decals fürs DH2  Bald strahlts wieder in neuem Glanz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nen Plotter ist schon nen geile Sache, brauch jemand Decals ?


----------



## Defenz0r (28. Februar 2017)

Warum hast du einen Plotter?


----------



## dekay55 (28. Februar 2017)

Warum nicht ?    Gibt viele gründe warum ich nen Plotter brauche unter anderem eben auch Beruflich, außerdem kann man damit eben schöne Sachen machen und nebenbei noch Geld mit verdienen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Studentenbike. Freue mich schon, wenn es wärmer wird und die ersten langen Touren kommen


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2017)

Hübsch  

Erinnert mich sehr an eins meiner ersten.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. März 2017)

Ich hoffe es macht mir so viel Spaß wie joggen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein Fahrrad für neben dem Joggen, an die Uni und am WE mal kurz durch den Wald, aber wird wohl jetzt mein Haupthobby. 

Da ich aber jetzt wohl ins Fitnessstudio gehen will und mit Gewichtheben anfangen möchte, damit ich das lange Sitzen an der Uni einigermaßen kompensieren kann, muss ich jetzt wohl das Joggen aufgeben und durch Fahrradfahren ersetzen. Man ist einfach flexibler, man hat Ausdauer- und Krafttraining in einem und man hat erheblich mehr Reichweite.

Geht aber halt nicht anders. Ingenieurstudium + Nebenjob + 2 Tage Gym + joggen + Fahrradfahren ist wohl nicht drin.

In dem Zustand habe ich jetzt etwas über 540 investiert. Für Helm, Kleidung, Werkzeug, Pflegeprodukte, nötigsten Ersatzteile usw, werden wohl nochmal gute 200 drauf gehen und irgendwann möchte man dann ja auch mal mit dem tunen anfangen


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2017)

Radfahren ist viel lustiger als Joggen, man kommt weiter, sieht schönere Teile der Umgebung und es ist einfach cooler wenn man 50km fährt statt 10 km zu laufen^^


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. März 2017)

Aber bei meiner ersten Radtour war ich langsamer als gedacht. Ich dachte man ist mit dem Fahrrad gut doppelt so schnell, als mit dem Laufen. Ich laufe ca 10km/h, Als ich mal eine kleinere Radtour gemacht hatte, hatte ich nach 2 Stunden gerade mal 17km drauf. Ehrlicherweise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass es im Pfälzer Wald war und schon recht viele Steigungen dabei waren und ein Mix aus Feldweg und Straße und ich glaube mein Fahrradcomputer misst sogar auch noch großzügiger, obwohl ich den Umfang richtig angegeben habe.

Subjektiv und ohne viel Erfahrung im Radsport, muss ich sagen, dass beim Joggen die Belastung des gesamten Herz-Kreislaufsystems größer ist. Man hat eine konstantere Belastung des gesamten Systems, anstelle von eher einzelnen Muskelgruppen. Beim Fahrradfahren ist mir aufgefallen, dass es gefühlsmässig eher stark schwankt, eben auch weil deine Beine viel eher ermüden. Wenn du z.B. einen Hügel hoch fährst. Beim Joggen nimmst du Tempo raus, die Belastung bleibt eigentlich die selbe. Beim Fahrrad brennen dir aber die Oberschenkel weg (und ich bin schon trainiert, ich fahre Pizza mit einem E-Bike aus, oft 20 Stunden die Wochen). Dann biste über den Berg und nach 30 Sekunden ist dein System wieder so, als wäre nie was gewesen und eine konstante Belastung zu halten, scheint mir eher schwieriger. Sieht beim Radsport auf der Straße sicher anders aus. Aber ich wollte sowieso bald mal Richtung Rhein fahren und dort mal Gas geben.


----------



## dekay55 (1. März 2017)

wenn die beine wehtun stell dich aufs bime u d fahr im wiegetritt, das belastet andere muskelgruppen und nach 10 minuten kannst im sitzen wieder fahren. je nachdem was du halt faehrst und wie belastet das schon mehr als nur die beinmuskulatur, aus dem grund hab ich mir unter anderen nen dirtbike gekauft und geh auf pumptracks das belastet den oberkoerper zusaetzlich und trainiert den gleichgewichtssinn.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (3. März 2017)

Nachdem mein altes Focus MTB ungewollt den Eigentümer gewechselt hat habe ich mir ein Icletta Sprint X gekauft. 
Zzt wird da ein Neodrive Antrieb eingebaut und ich hoffe das ich es heute endlich abholen kann damit ich endlich wieder in die Pedale treten kann.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. März 2017)

Endlich mal wieder paar km gemacht ...
Aber was uns an Hügel und Bergen fehlt, macht der Wind wieder weg.
Der pustet ordentlich, gefühlt seit Wochen ...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. März 2017)

27,39 km/h  Glaube da muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen trainieren für, dass ich das mal schaffe auf die Distanz. Schaffe ich mit dem Mountainbike mal für 15 Minuten im Stadtverkehr mit Pausen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. März 2017)

Mit nem MTB wäre ich bestimmt auch langsamer 

Aber bisschen fixer soll das noch werden, die guten Monate kommen ja erst noch ...
Vorallem mit weniger Gegnerwind


----------



## dekay55 (4. März 2017)

Wie hoch liegt den der Topspeed bei dir ? Ich hab mir leider meine Statistik total versaut da meine dabische App nicht angehalten hat als ich ne Pause gemacht hab, im schnitt lieg ich im moment mit meinem Cube LTD Team bei 21km/h im Flachland und ebenfalls mit schön Gegenwind in der Rheinebene 

Bin grad dabei das Commencal zu pimpen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern fleißig die neue Optik geplant, es wird Schwarz Matt gepulvert und drauf kommt die neue Beschriftung in Effekt Grün was schön leuchtet in der Nacht, hab mir extra dafür ne Effektlack Folie mit FlipFlop gekauft, so wird das neue Design 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Aufkleber hab ich selbst gemacht mim Plotter


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. März 2017)

Laut "Bike Computer Pro" waren es mal 61,2 Km/h mit meinen alten Bike mit der 7Gang Nabe.
Mit dem "Stevens" taste ich mich noch ran, bisher aber schon 52 Km/h geschafft, da geht noch was 
Aber wie erwähnt, die guten Monate kommen ja noch, erstmal wieder fit werden ...
Vielleicht muss ich auch  nochmal ne Rennrad haben


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. März 2017)

Also mein AVG ist 15,92 km/h. Gar nicht so schlecht dafür, dass ich auf einem Berg wohne und für Stadtverkehr

Muss mir auch mal langsam eine Fahrradtour raus suchen, aber ich denke ich werde kaum Zeit haben. Vorlesungen fangen in 15 Tagen wieder an und das erste Semester lief nicht so :/


----------



## OC.Conny (7. März 2017)

Gibt nichts geileres als mit 80 bis 90 Sachen (km/h) den Berg runter zu fliegen aber da möchte man sich auf sein Material verlassen können . . . das erste was ich am Rennrad getauscht habe war der Steuersatz gegen was hochwertiges damit bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten kein Spiel oder Flattern auftritt.
Ansonsten in der Ebene sind so 30 - 34km/h Durchschnitt bei viel Wind halt noch ein bisschen weniger.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. März 2017)

Mein maximales ist gerade mal die Hälfte (45-50 km/h). Aber ich habe noch keinerlei Schutz-Ausrüstung wie Helm usw und auch (noch) nicht so viel Vertrauen in das Fahrrad.

Außerdem ist es mir auch nicht wert wegen vllt 20 Sekunden Spaß mir meine weiteren 40-50 Jahre zu versauen

Nach wievielen Kilometern sollte man eigentlich die Bremsbelege wechseln, bei täglicher hoher Beanspruchung (tägliche Bergfahrten, usw)?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. März 2017)

Buckel runter war der Rekord bei guten 55 Km/h. Mir ist dabei blöderweise irgendwas in den Reifen gekommen 

Dann durfte ich 7km Schieben


----------



## OC.Conny (10. März 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Nach wievielen Kilometern sollte man eigentlich die Bremsbelege wechseln, bei täglicher hoher Beanspruchung (tägliche Bergfahrten, usw)?



Also beim Rennrad hat man im Bremsschuh hinten eine kleine Schraube drin und wenn die anfängt auf der Felge zu schleifen wird es höchste Zeit und beim MTB bzw. Trekkingrad mit V-brakes mache ich es so das wenn die Rillen (Shimano Brake Pads XT/XTR/LX/Deore M70R2 Severe Condition | V-Brakes - Brake Pads Shop) am Belag weg sind dann wechsel ich die und bei Disc kann man es ja so ganz gut sehen wann die Beläge runter sind.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. März 2017)

Wow. Das ist jetzt echt mal eskaliert 

Stehe heute Morgen auf, überlege so was ich denn heute mache. Joggen oder eine Fahrradtour. Habe ich mich für eine Fahrradtour entschieden. Fährste mal an den See, 24 km hin und zurück auf normalen Straßen, kannste mal schauen wie schnell du denn so bist.

Gut. Route raus gesucht und los. Nach 20 Minuten, nachdem ich dann auch gut warm war einen anderen Fahrer mit Rennrad getroffen, stehe dann so hinter ihm an der Ampel. Jo, schauste mal was du so kannst, fährste mal kleines Rennen, untrainiert biste jetzt nicht gerade. Habe ich ihn überholt, 32 km/h, 29, 27, 23.... Pulsbereich 195, Pumpe geht ohne Ende, höre den Typen dicht hinter mir  Lass es mal 800 Meter gewesen sein, rechts ran, erstmal Ende 20 Sekunden verschnauft und weiter. Bin ich dann gut bis zum See durch.

Fährste halt mal Runde um den See, ist ja nicht besonders groß, machste dir zwar deine AVG-Geschwindigkeit kaputt, aber was solls. Gefahren, gefahren, da mal eine Abzweigung, sau schöne Gegend, also weiter. War ich dann am Ende, nach keine Ahnung wievielen Kilometern, gehts wieder zurück. Abzweigung, Abzweigung. Hmmm, komisch, gar kein See mehr da  Jo fährste halt mal weiter, die Richtung stimmt. Nach keine Ahnung wievielen Kilometern "Property of the US Airforce". 2 Meilen weiter gefahren, war ja markiert, bin ich dann an den Barracken gelandet, kommste natürlich nicht durch. Abzweigungen nach Abzweigungen, y-Kreuzungen, weiß der Geier später. Gut, fährste hier mal hoch, sieht gut aus. Berg hoch gequält "US Air Force Small Shooting Area" Wieder zurück. Irgendwie außen rum gekämpft, bis ich dann irgendwann mal eine Landstraße gehört habe und dann mal wieder wusste wo ich bin. Muss später mal auf der Karte schauen, aber ich habe den See um, lasst mich lügen, locker 4-6 km verfehlt

Aus geplanten 24 km sind jetzt dann 45,67 geworden in 2:25 mit kleineren Pausen. Ich bin jetzt sowas von am Arsch. Pulsuhr sagt 1500 kcal verbrannt, 140 AVG Puls. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 19,87 km/h. Aber ich musste so Heim kämpfen. Habe 3 Mal halten müssen für den Berg hier hoch 

Aber war geil. Macht mir auf jeden Fall Spaß. Ende nächsten Jahres werde ich mir dann ein besseres Fahrrad holen  Lade vllt später noch paar Bilder hoch, wenn paar coole dabei sind. Jetzt erst nochmal einkaufen fahren, gönne mir ein fettes gutes Steak jetzt


----------



## dekay55 (11. März 2017)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, mim Bike hab ich hier ecken kennengelernt, da wär ich niemals zu Fuß hin   Aber das Batteln mach ich sehr gern allerdings fahren hier meist nur Ebikes rum, das macht besonders Spass, wie dumm die gucken wenn man mim Downhill Bomber an denen vorbei zieht, danach biste aber auch zerstört im Moment fahre ich mit dem Downhill / Freerider eigentlich mehr zum üben der Basics für Beerfelden aber irgendwie bleibt es auch nie dabei sondern aus ner halben Stunde üben wird dann meist ne 1-2 stündige ausfahrt auf der suche nach Locations um Basics zu üben. 
Und ich bin schon am überlegen mir Bike Nr7 zu kaufen, ich will nochn Enduro nachdem das Canyon sein dienst mit nem Rahmenbruch quittiert hat, ich glaub jetzt muss ich mir ne Garage mieten. Ich haett nie gedacht das ich so ne derartige Sucht entwickel aber das Bauen von Bikes macht mir einfach unheimlich Spaß  und wenn ich nix zu schrauben hab fehlt mir was.  Wenn ich nicht so nen alter Sack waer und mein Gewerbe haette würde ich glatt ne Ausbildung als Fahrradmechaniker anfangen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. März 2017)

Mein Schnellspanner vorne war auch offen. Zum Glück habe ich das Vorderrad eiern sehen. Möchte mal wissen, welcher ********************* das war. Kann eigentlich nur einer auf der Arbeit gewesen sein. Da ich absolut 0 Schutzausrüstung habe, kann das bei 40-50 km/h ganz schön übel ausgehen. Muss ich das jetzt ständig überprüfen.

6 Fahrräder und ich sitze auf einem 400-Euro-Anfängerbike, das in meiner 1-Zimmer-Wohnung mit drin steht 

Ne, also Laufen ist jetzt bei mir durch, lieber Fahrradfahren. Man sieht einfach viel mehr, probiert mehr aus, etc pp und 1500 cal in 2,5 Stunden ist auch schon was. Ich bleibe aber erstmal beim normalen Mountainbiken, alles andere würde auch das Bike zu sehr verschleißen und ich habe zwar gut Geld als Student, aber ständig investieren geht auch nicht. Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal einen Ingenieurjob habe, wird erstmal dick in Fahrräder investiert. Scheiß auf Autos.

Schade, dass gute GPS-Computer so teuer sind, brauche eigentlich einen. Ich bin echt froh, dass ich Heim gefunden habe, bevor es dunkel wurde. Schade, dass ich nicht schon früher Geld für ein Fahrrad hatte

Rumschrauben und so muss ich erst noch üben. Ich bin mal gespannt, wenn ich mal meine Bremsklötze usw mal tausche


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2017)

Battle mach ich höchstens mal wenn ein paar Vollcarbon Boliden am See an meinem 80€ Stahlross vorbeiziehen wollen. Je nach Gewichtsklasse des Fahrers muss das nicht mal schwer werden.

Gegen E-Bikes die Ex-Bahntrasse hoch (wurde ursprünglich eingestellt weil man für den Berg immer ne zweite Lok ankoppeln musste) ist dagegen immer eine dumme Idee, wenn auch verlockend.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. März 2017)

Ich bin gestern durch die Stadt gefahren und hab mir gedacht: Komm, jetzt gibst mal bisschen Gas mit dem Bike deines Schwagers. Dazu sei gesagt das das Teil mal 800DM gekostet hat und absolut nicht Straßenzugelassen ist.

Dann heiz ich da rum und seh vor mir zwei Männer in Blau/Grün. Der eine wollte jemanden helfen und der andere ist langsam auf mich zu gelaufen weil ich nicht auf dem Radweg war.
Normalerweise hab ich kein Problem mit sowas, aber ich hatte genug Liquid für den Monat dabei und meine E-Zigge wollte ich ehrlich gesagt auch behalten. Hinter mir hab ich aber ein Quad gesehen/gehört das ordentlich zu schnell und laut war. Der Cop sieht das und springt auf die Straße und hält den Typ an.
Ich hab herrlichst gelacht 

Fahrradfahren ist echt geil bei guten Wetter, nur krieg ich grade nur etwa 3km bei 35km/h AVG hin


----------



## dekay55 (12. März 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> 6 Fahrräder und ich sitze auf einem 400-Euro-Anfängerbike, das in meiner 1-Zimmer-Wohnung mit drin steht



Naja vor einem Jahr hatt ich angefangen mit nem Gebrauchten GT von 96 für 200€   Und ich hab auch nur ne 1 1/2 Zimmer Wohnung wo die Bikes alle Platz finden müssen, naja 2 sind zerlegt, 3 Haengen im Flur und eines Haengt am Montagestaender im Wohnzimmer und wird grad neu aufgebaut, das könnt ich vieleicht noch im Flur unterbringen  Is nur immer nervig die Teile vom Ersten Stock runter zu tragen und wieder hoch, aber bei uns auf der Strasse lass ich nix stehen vorallem nich meine geliebten Babys, 

Was das schrauben angeht, da hab ich halt umfassende Kentnisse schon gehabt was KFZ und Mopped Technik angeht, die Basics sind ja recht aehnlich man muss halt erstmal viel durchlesen, so hab ichs zumindest gemacht und mir mein Wissen angeeignet um Daempfer&Gabel Service selbst zu machen, bzw Bikes selbst zu bauen, angefangen hats erstmal damit das ich etliche Schrottbikes zerlegt und studiert hab. 

Schnellspanner sieht man doch ob der offen ist ? bzw merkt man doch beim fahren recht schnell ob da was wackelt und nich fest ist.

Btw Fahrrad fahren macht auch bei Mist wetter spass, ich finds im Regen garnicht mal so schlimm solangs nicht arschkalt ist, das einzig nervige is nur der dreck der einem in die Fresse fliegt und das Putzen danach, ansonst muss ich sagen hab ich auch meinen spass daran auf nassen Strecken zu fahren, muss man halt bisl mehr aufpassen bei matschigen untergrund aber ich liebs wenn man dann mit dem Bike schön spielen kann, vorallem hat man dann seine ruhe und es sind keine anderen Leuts unterwegs wo man besonders aufpassen muss oder die einem dumm angaffen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. März 2017)

Jop, Wetter ist mir auch ziemlich egal. Gibt nur falsche Kleidung. Sauber machen ist halt echt sehr blöd. Habe zwar einen Balkon, aber der ist vollgestellt, keinen Anschluss für Schlauch, etc pp

Ich habe halt einen Spritzschutz dran, weil ich es halt auch für den Alltag benutze und der ist echt gut.

Bin heute gut erschöpft, aber keine Schmerzen oder Muskelkater  Muss aber ab 19 Uhr wieder 4 Stunden wieder Pizza mit dem Fahrrad ausfahren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (15. März 2017)

Moin moin. 
Wollte mich mal vorstellen bei den "Leidensgenossen". 
Mein Name ist Torsten und ich wohne seit 8 Jahren in Berlin. 
Ich bin seit 2011 leidenschaftlicher Trikefahrer und würde nichts anderes mehr fahren wollen. 
Mein Rad ist ein Icletta Sprint X mit Neodriveantrieb. 
Mit diesem Rad mache ich jede Strecke. Ob zur Arbeit, Einkaufen, die Wochenendtour oder Urlaub. 
Vielleicht findet sich hier ja auch ein Liegeradler aus Berlin oder auch aus Bremen, denn da radel ich jedes Jahr zu Ostern hin und verbringe schöne Tage bei der Verwandtschaft. 
Wäre schon nett einfach mal im Geschwader durch die City zu düsen. 
Schönen Abend noch, Torsten.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2017)

Ja, auf die Trikes habe ich auch schon seit längerem ein Auge geworfen, bisher schrecken mich aber noch die teils exorbitanten Preise ab. 

Wie schnell ist man damit ungefähr?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. März 2017)

Wir fahren mit dem Studiengang nächsten Monat nach Freiburg Frauenhofer, usw. besichtigen und ich habe mir dann überlegt mit dem Fahrrad zurück zu fahren übers WE. Routenplaner sagt 230 km über Autobahn. Kann man das als trainierter Mensch übers WE schaffen? Ich mein, wenn es länger dauert wäre doof, aber macht ja nix. Als Student juckt ja eh keine Sau ob du kommst


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2017)

Trainiert sicherlich machbar, aber ich würd das gut vorbereiten, Ersatzteile mitnehmen, Werkzeug, Proviant, und ne möglichkeit suchen unterwegs irgendwie Pennen zu können, 230km is halt schon ne Hausnummer, allerdings habsch auch keine Ahnung wie Trainiert du bist. Auf jeden fall würd ich mir ne Ordentliche Liste mit Ersatzteilen und Proviant zusammenstellen was du alles benötigen könntest, und vorallem das Bike durchchecken das es im Tip Top zustand ist.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2017)

Mit nem ~20er Schnitt sind das etwas 6 Stunden pro Tag auf dem Rad, das kann man schon schaffen.

Hab aber auch ne Frage: Hat wer schon mal ein Specialized Roubaix gefahren und möchte davon berichten? Die Idee eines Rennrades mit eingebautem Dämpfer-Effekt finde ich erst mal spannend und Tests sind ja meist auch begeistert.


----------



## goldtinsel (27. März 2017)

230 km sind echt neu Hausnummer. In "fitten" Zeiten habe ich ca. 80 km am Tag gemacht und fand das schon ordentlich. An deiner Stelle würde ich nichts übers Knie brechen...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2017)

Ich halte das für machbar. Die Route abseits der Autobahn ist meist etwas länger, sagen wir mal 120-130km pro Tag.

Im Flachland kann man das schon schaffen, wenn man halbwegs trainiert ist, das richtige Rad und wenig Gepäck hat. 
Aber die Vorraussetzungen müssen stimmen.  Und der zweite Tag wird mit Sicherheit deutlich härter


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. März 2017)

Und neben der Fitness sollte man auch lange Fahrten gewohnt sein.
Also das kann schon sehr unangenehm werden nach drei Std obwohl man noch genug Reserven hat aber einen der Schritt kneift.
Das muss ich mir jeden Frühjahr wieder neu angewöhnen, obwohl ich eigentlich das ganze Jahr fahre.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. März 2017)

Ok, danke. Dann verwerfe ich die Idee wohl erstmal


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute 0 Bock gehabt auf Uni, oder irgendwas anderes, also Fahrrad geschnappt und wollte dann eine gemütliche Runde drehen. Nach 1,5 km aber keinen Bock mehr gehabt und abgebogen in die Trampelpfade. Richtig geile Fahrradtouren entdeckt und vorsichtig mal gefahren, ein Fehler biste bei den schmalen Wegen die Böschung unten. Hat schon Spaß gemacht. Danach dann auf dem normalen Waldweg mit 30-40 Sachen runter, ohne jegliche Schutzausrüstung  (muss ich mir mal echt langsam zulegen). War schon echt geil, wenn du dir und deinem Fahrrad vertrauen kannst, dir beim Bremsen das gesamte Heck weg bricht, aber alles unter Kontrolle bleibt.

Danach Rucksack geschnappt und durch das gewonnene Vertrauen erstmal auf meiner Strecke zum Supermarkt Gas gegeben. Neuer Rekord von 57,79 km/h. Da ging mir aber erstmal der Puls, als plötzlich von der Seite mal Seitenwind kam 
Der hintere Mantel ist auf jeden Fall nach 400 km schonmal hin  Aber lässt sich einfach nicht vermeiden zu rutschen, wenn es regnet, usw.

Jetzt auf jeden Fall mal bisschen Energie und gleich mal 2 Stunden Strömungslehre rein pfeifen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. März 2017)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das da die Pumpe geht, bei dem Tempo und solchen Reifen 

Mein hinterer hat 8000km runter, den fahre ich jetzt bis der Pannenschutz rauskommt 
Der Marathon-Racer war zwar schnell, aber nach 400km schon platt, sowas kann ich nicht gebrauchen ...


----------



## Defenz0r (30. März 2017)

Es kommt eben noch nichts an die Grafik von Real Life ran. Man ich muesste echt mal wieder raus, aber dafuer erst mal kilometerweit Berg hoch fahren zu muessen ist echt demotivierend


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Dann verwerfe ich die Idee wohl erstmal


Gibts keinen Zug der fährt? Dann kann man ja einen Teil der Strecke mit dem Rad zurücklegen, und den Rest mit dem Zug


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2017)

Endlich mein DH2 ist fertig lackiert und alle Ersatzteile sind da. Jetz wird wieder geschraubt.  Diesmal hab wirklich alles neu gemacht was geht, alle Lager, alle Achsen, Alle schrauben kommen neu, wenn ich Fertig bin hab ich Quasi nen komplett General überholtes DH2 im Neuzustand, lediglich die "neue" Boxxer ist gebraucht, dafür aber komplett Generalüberholt frisch vom Service mit Fast Co2 Tunning, ich bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig ob ich noch den Solo Air Umbau mache. Hab mich auch umentschieden was die Aufkleber angeht, es kommen gar keine mehr drauf sondern ich werde alles per Airbrush drauf lackieren lediglich die Schablonen dazu werde ich mir Selbst plotten. Wenn alles klappt hab ich am Samstag das Teil wieder fertig zusammengeschraubt und fertig für Beerfelden. 
Kleiner Vorgeschmack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. März 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Gibts keinen Zug der fährt? Dann kann man ja einen Teil der Strecke mit dem Rad zurücklegen, und den Rest mit dem Zug



Ja, gibt schon einen Zug, aber kostet halt auch 40-60 Euro. Das wollen wir uns möglichst sparen, vor allem weil der Kollege noch weniger Geld hat als ich. Rennt uns ja nicht weg, was solls


----------



## OC.Conny (31. März 2017)

Ist möglich wenn du fit und trainiert bist sowie schon längere Touren gefahren bist um das lange sitzen zu trainieren.
Ich fahre immer so zwishen 100 bis 150 km . . . zum anfang der Saison die 100km und selbst da tut mir der Arsch weh nach 8 Wochen ist dann alles i.O. und es werden immer mehr km bis dann selbst 150km keine Anstrengung mehr sind.
Dieses Jahr ist geplant auf den Brocken zu fahren, sind von mir aus über Bundesstrassen 107km - ich rechne mit 130km  (eine Strecke)- das heist früh um 7 Uhr Abfahrt gegen 12.30 Uhr / 13 Uhr ankommen 1 bis 2 Stunden Pause und zurück. 
Die Route wird so gelegt das man die Möglichkeit hat auf dem Rückweg die Bahn zu benutzen  aber es sollte klappen das alle 4 Fahrer das schaffen.

Ich frage mich nur was man da an Ersatzteilen mitnehmen soll  . . . ich habe dabei Schlauch / Mini-Tool / CO2 Kartusche / Reifenheber / Kettenschloss / Kettennieter . . . das ein Fahrrad immer gepflegt und technisch in Ordnung sowie Verschleißteile regelmäßig geprüft und gewechselt
werden ist eine Grundvorraussetzung wenn man dieses Hobby ernsthaft betreibt und daran Spass haben möchte


----------



## dekay55 (31. März 2017)

Schlauch, Kettenschloss, so dinge mein ich doch mit Ersatzteilen, evtl nen Faltreifen, so Zeugs halt was dir unterwegs schnell mal kaputt gehen kann. 
Naja ich kenne genug die fahren ihren "eimer" solang bis er auseinander fällt oder irgendwas kaputt is, dann schauen die erst nach und reparieren das nötigste. Für mich auch unverständlich, mein Nachbar ist da auch so nen Spezi, vor 2 Jahren sich nen Bike gekauft, und hat das ding so dermaßen runter geritten das es jetzt nur noch nen Schrotthaufen ist. Und hält mich für bekloppt weil ich dauernd an meinen Bikes schraub und Geld investiere  

Naja mein DH2 dürft morgen fertig werden,  und dann geht es ans Design 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meik19081999 (31. März 2017)

Eigentlich müsste ich mein Downhill Bike auch endlich mal fertig machen, aber durch so viele Probleme während des "Projekts" beim Zusammenbauen habe ich die Motivation und die Zeit dafür verloren. 
An Wissen fehlt mir auch noch einiges und ich habe leider immer noch 0 Plan wo ich am besten weiter machen sollte, wobei durch Geldmangel und Schule eh wenig Zeit übrig geblieben ist.

@dekay55, sieht bis jetzt gut und vor allem Clean aus


----------



## dekay55 (31. März 2017)

ja es wird, ich hab aber auch nen festes Konzept im Kopf, wobei ich paar Kleinigkeiten noch offen gelassen hab weil ich mich da erst festlegen will wenn ich das Gesamtbild sehe, wie jetzt z.b die Farbe der Decals, das Casting der Gabel wird auf jeden fall anders gestaltet, die nötigen Vorlagen hab ich bereits alle hier liegen, aber ans endgültige Design mach ich mich wenn ich das Teil im Ganzen sehe, wenn mich jetzt nicht die Couch so fesseln würde, wär ich vermutlich schon viel weiter. Aber wenn ich bedenke wie verranzt das Teil aussah als ich es gekauft hab bin ich jetzt schon hin und weg. 
Vorbau und Lenker hab ich eben noch draufgemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lenker bleibt natürlich nicht so, wirkt noch etwas komisch. Aber es ist ja auch noch nicht Fertig, bin auch am überlegen den Vorbau nicht doch schwarz zu lackieren, das wird sich morgen zeigen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. April 2017)

Habe jetzt 400 km hinter mir und mache es halt regelmässig sauber mit dem Schwamm, trage Mattschutz auf. Die Kette habe ich einmal gefettet. Diesen Monat werden die Bremsbeläge gewechselt und die Bremsen gereinigt und hinten muss ein neuer Mantel drauf, weil mir das Triften einfach zu viel Spaß macht und der bald kein Profil mehr hat. Bei 1000km kommt eine neue Kette rauf.

Inwiefern ich die Gangschaltung und die Federung, bzw Kugellager usw pflege und wie oft, habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (1. April 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Wir fahren mit dem Studiengang nächsten Monat nach Freiburg Frauenhofer, usw. besichtigen und ich habe mir dann überlegt mit dem Fahrrad zurück zu fahren übers WE. Routenplaner sagt 230 km über Autobahn. Kann man das als trainierter Mensch übers WE schaffen? Ich mein, wenn es länger dauert wäre doof, aber macht ja nix. Als Student juckt ja eh keine Sau ob du kommst


Hi, ich fahre 2 - 3 mal im Jahr von Berlin nach Bremen und zurück. Das alles mit einem Dreirad von Icletta (Sprint X mit 28zoll Hinterrad).
Für die Strecke von 360km brauche ich 2 1/2 Tage. Mit einem Rennrad solltest du die 230km an einem Wochenende locker schaffen, wenn du nur das Notwendigste mitnimmst. Also Klamotten zum wechseln, Reparaturset und Geld. Den Rest der Ausrüstung kannst du ja den anderen mitgeben. 
Mit dem Trike habe ich auch einmal 260km an einem Tag geschafft und bin am nächsten Nachmittag wieder in Berlin gewesen. Danach sah ich aber auch etwas hungrig aus.


----------



## dekay55 (2. April 2017)

So langsam wird mein DH2 fertig, ich wollt zwar eigentlich gestern schon Fertig sein, aber ich hab zu viel Zeit auf ner Airbrushmesse vertrödelt und Abends fand es die Freundin nicht ganz so pralle das ich nur am Schrauben bin, dafür hab ich heut fleißig weiter gemacht, ich bin jetzt schon mächtig angetan von der Optik, hab zwar wieder ne Planänderung und die Decals nun doch geplottet dafür hab ich aber jetz Neongrüne Folie, die Bremsschläuche und Schaltzug haben jetzt ein schönes Sleeving ausm Pc Modding Sektor bekommen natürlich auch in Neongrün. aber seht selbst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die selbstgemachten Decals 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der erste Schriftzug aufm Bike 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (3. April 2017)

@dekay55 ist das Sleeve über den Zügen?! Die Bremszangen lackiert? Mach schnell weiter, die Season hat angefangen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3UHECFgArBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFJzBob3-_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (3. April 2017)

bin schon fleißig dabei  Aber ich hab ja noch nen zweiten Downhiller, bei dem muss ich nur die Domain Gabel gegen meine zweite Boxxer austauschen. 
Jap ist ein Sleeve, Neongrüner Gewebeschlauch. Heute hab ich die ganzen Decals neu gemacht, was bin ich froh nen Plotter zu haben. 
Der Aktuelle Stand 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel fehlt nicht mehr, morgen werden die Bremssättel überarbeiten, der Vorbau, die Kettenführung und die Pedale, da werd ich das Weiß einmal auffrischen per Airbrush. Die Restlichen Decals drauf machen und dann sollte ich am Mittwoch es komplett fertig montieren können.


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2017)

Das is eigentlich ne Coole Idee mit dem Sleeve!


----------



## dekay55 (4. April 2017)

Jap, ich wollt unbedingt grüne schlaeuche, aber über 150€ ausgeben nur dafür wollt ich jetz auch nicht, zumal ich ohnehin schon neue Bremsleitungen hatte, anfangs hatte ich überlegt mit grünen Schrumpfschlauch zu arbeiten, aber dann wären die Schläuche bei weiten nicht mehr so flexibel gewesen und die Farben waren nicht so pralle, bis ich dann den einfall hatte mal nach nem Gewebeschlauch zu suchen, die schläuche bleiben Flexibel, man kann ihn schnell wieder entfernen wenn er mal verschrubbt ist, es schützt die Leitungen, und es sieht einfach verdammt gut aus. Hab ich bisher auch noch nie irgendwo gesehen. 
Ich glaub mit Decals bin ich jetz fertig, gestern Abend noch nen neues Commencal Decal entworfen und geplottet und heute weiter beklebt. Jetzt lackiere ich noch die Kettenführung und mach nen kleines Airbrush auf die Bremssättel und dann wird es fertig Montiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2017)

Ich kenne das Problem. Ich kann später mal Detail-Aufnahmen von meinem Rad machen, ich wollte ein überall gleich gefärbtes blau als Detailfarbe haben. Bei einem kompletten Eigenbau ist das ein Albtraum ...  vor allem wenn man nichts selbst neu lackieren will


----------



## dekay55 (5. April 2017)

Nja es geht zum glück, die Sleeves haben nur nen minimalsten Farbunterschied zu meiner Folie, und den Lack den ich gekauft hab, hab ich extra auf die Folie abgestimmt, dachte eigentlich das ich da erheblich probleme bekomm wenn ich mit 3 verschiedenen Materialien Arbeite, aber erstaunlicherweise war es weitaus einfacher als ich dachte. Das einzige was ich jetz nicht selbst gemacht habe war den Rahmen zu lackieren, war schon horror genug das ganze ding anzuschleifen


----------



## Gorgomir (5. April 2017)

Mein MTB werde ich hier nicht zeigen, die Gurke ist es nicht wert, aber ich heute endlich mal die Bremsen neu justiert und die Beläge gewechselt. Jetzt müssen nur noch die LR zentriert werden und das Wetter trocken bleiben, dann geht endlich wieder auf die Halde. 

Eure Bikes hier sind schon schöbe Dinger, aber zum verheizen viel zu schade. Ich würde mich den ganzen Tag treten, wenn ich so ein schönes Bike beim Down Hill zerlegen würde.


----------



## kero81 (6. April 2017)

Kampfspuren sind doch was tolles


----------



## Gorgomir (6. April 2017)

Das sind auf meinem keine Kampfspuren mehr, das Bike sieht recht abgerockt aus. Ich bete jetzt schon, dass mir nicht Rahmen oder Felgen auf der Strecke unterm Hintern weg fliegen. Zum Glück habe ich hier noch ein ersatz LR und Rahmen. Darf jetzt nur nicht mehr schlammig werden, sonst muss wieder mit dem fahren warten.


----------



## dekay55 (6. April 2017)

Ja Kampfspuren gehören dazu, dafür sind die Bikes nunmal gemacht, zumindest die Downhiller, aber für was gibts Winterpausen, da hat man dann genug Zeit zum wieder aufpolieren  
Wo ich hingegen bisl penibel bin ist bei meinem Cube aber das ja auch nicht zum Downhill fahren gedacht, da waers einfach nur schade um die Eloxierung vom Rahmen, das wird naemlich schweine Teuer bei der Eloxierung in Candy Green FlipFlop. 
Andererseits isses auch ne herrausforderung nicht auf die Fresse zu fliegen  Gegen Steinschlag kommt ja bei mir nochmal extra Schutzfolie auf die Relevanten stellen. Und die Sticker kann ich jederzeit neu machen. 

Apropo Sticker, die lezten Tage nochmal in mühevoller Handarbeit die Typenbezeichnung von dem Bike gelayoutet anhand von Fotovorlagen, hat mich knapp 8 Stunden arbeit gekostet, aber es hat sich Gelohnt, Gestern hab ich es das erste mal auf die Räder gestellt und hab fast nen feuchtes Höschen bekommen von der Optik  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgomir (6. April 2017)

Ich rede mehr von Brüchen und Rissen in Felgen oder Rahmen, Kratzer sind mir völlig egal. Mein Bike wird wohl eh nur diesem Sommer halten und dann über den Winter gegen etwas besseres ersetzt. Ich rechne damit, dass es den Alu Rahmen oder Felgen zerlegen wird, wenn bei die halde runter bretter. Zum Glück kann ich es dann bei Bedarf vor Ort in den Container werfen und Nachhause laufen. 

@dekay55: Schickes Bike, ich liebe das schwarz-grün, sieht so geil aus. Erinnert mich an eine Kawasaki Ninja, einfach wunderbar, DA würde es mir schon weh tun, wenn der schicke Lack ab wäre. ^^


----------



## dekay55 (6. April 2017)

Also wenn du angst hast das der Rahmen bricht oder die Felgen kollabieren, würd ich kein stück mehr fahren mit dem Bike, ich mein kleinste Risse solltest du selbst durch den Lack erkennen, wenn sich da was anbahnt, dann auf keinen fall mehr fahren, wenn die Felgen schon erhebliche Beschädigungen vorweisen dann auch auf keinen fall mehr fahren.  
Uns so nen Downhill Bike wiegt nicht umsonst erheblich mehr als nen "normales" MTB, normalerweise reist da auch nix, und die Felgen machen auch sehr viel mit, bevor die sich zerlegen haste massive dellen, höhen oder Seitenschläge, aber grad wenn man sich Berge runterstürzt oder damit ins rauhe Gelände fährt sollte man vorher immer einen Check machen ob alles noch okay ist.  
Ja ich wollt eigentlich Kawagrün lackieren davon hab ich auch noch mehrere Dosen Lack, letzendlich isses aber dann Neongrün geworden, grad in Schwarzlicht sieht es einfach verdammt gut aus. 
Und weh tun naja also lackieren kann ich es immer wieder, und die grünen elemente hab ich alle selbst gemacht, auch einer der Gründe warum ich mir nen Plotter gekauft hab mit dem ich Sticker bzw Folien schneiden kann.  Das hab ich alles selbst gemacht. 
Vor 3 Wochen sah das Supreme DH2 noch so aus : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das gleiche Bike jetzt, wie gesagt alles selbst gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der lack verschrubbt is wirds eben wieder neu Lackiert und beklebt


----------



## Gorgomir (6. April 2017)

Es sieht augenscheinlich top aus, nur eben schon stark zerkratzt und abgenutzt. Mir allerdings schon mal ein augenscheinlich gutes Bikes unterm Hintern zerbrochen, zum Glück war es nur während einer normalen Fahrt. Richtig Downhill ist hier in der Ecke nicht drinn, aber zum trainieren und wieder rein kommen reichts. Ich hätte schon gerne ein ordentliches Bike, aber derzeit steht ein neuer PC für meine Frau an und für mich eine neue GraKa. Erst dann kann ich für was neues sparen, bis dahin haben wir schon Winter. Für 2018 soll es schon ein stabiles Fully mit Scheibenbremsen und ordentlicher Bereifung sein, allerdings suche ich dann auch schon eher ein allround Bike für etwas Downhill, Wald, Wiese und Stadt. Mehr als 2-300€ könnte ich so oder nicht ausgeben, daher schlage ich mir anspruchsvolles DH aus dem Kopf.


----------



## dekay55 (6. April 2017)

Naja bei 300€ kannst dir nen Fully genauso ausm Kopf schlagen, was du suchst nennt sich Enduro, aber da zahlst für nen neues auch deine 1500€ aufwärts, oder gebraucht mit glück ab 700 aufwärts. Ansonst bekommst nur total verranzte Kisten meist wo Daempfer und Gabel Service längst überfällig ist, außer mit verdammt viel Glück und Eigeninitiative. Beim Downhiller biste eben schnell bei 2500€ aufwärts. Ich mag gar nicht erwähnen was ich allein an Verschleißteilen und neuteilen in mein DH2 gesteckt hab, und bei meinem Mongoose ebenfalls, da hat mich der Rahmen allein ohne anbauteile schon nen haufen Kohle gekostet, allerdings war das nen Nagelneuer Rahmen importiert aus USA. 
Ich wohn übrigens ebenfalls im Flachland, nur hab ich das glück das die Bergstrasse nicht arg weit weg ist und Beerfelden ebenfalls schnell erreichbar ist, bis dahin fahr ich mehr UrbanFreeride und übe mich fürn Bike, bisher hats mich zumindest noch nich auf die Fresse gelegt 
Ich hoff es ist am Wochenende Sonnenschein angesagt, dann werd ich mal nen Fotoshooting mit meinem beiden Downhiller machen, bin schon am überlegen das Mongoose neu zu lackieren im gleichen Design, irgendwie kann ich mich aber nich ganz durchringen weil der Lack eben noch im Neuzustand ist, aber das wird sich sicher aendern sobald ich paar mal im Bikepark war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgomir (6. April 2017)

Ich werde mir entweder ein Gebrauchtes oder Neues bei real,- kaufen, ist zwar mehr für die Straße aber was solls? Bisher ist mir nur eins kaputt gegangen und das war schon locker 10 Jahre alt als ich es bekommen habe. Ein günstiges neues Bike hielt ewig, da habe ich aber das Tretwerk zerlegt bekommen, der Rest blieb heile. Mein Vater wollte es allerdings nicht reparieren, an den Rest erninnere ich mich nicht mehr. Ich hatte nie ein teures Bike und war nie zimperlich damit und die hielten trotzdem sehr lange. Mir wurden die Dinger allerdings ständig geklaut, irgendwann hatte ich dann ein Auto und mir einfach kein neues mehr besorgt.  Ich habe auch nicht die Möglichkeit, mir ein so teures Bike zusammen zu sparen, daher nehme ich was ich auch finanzieren kann und passe meine Weg dem Bike und meinem Können an. Glaub mir, ich hätte gerne ein so einen geilen Allrounder, aber sowas werde ich mir niemals leisten können. Was das basteln angeht, das ist kein Problem für mich, ich bastel eigentlich sehr gerne und das auch mal tage lang. An meinem saß ich auch zwei Tage, war abgesehen von den Bremsen auch sehr spaßig. Wenn ich günstiger damit weg komme, würde ich auch eines aus Einzelteilen zusammen bauen und wenn es eine Weile dauert. Meins war auch ein Bastler Bike, als nächstes werde ich meinen Decathlon Rahmen auf Schäden überprüfen und daraus ein zweites Bike zusammen basteln. 

Bei dem Gelände hier, sollte sogar ein billiges ne Weile halten. ^^ 

Oder kurz: Mir reicht eines ausm Baumarkt, hauptsache ich komme damit durchs Gelände udn von A nach B, wenn das Wetter schön ist.


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2017)

"Sowas werde ich mir niemals leisten können" über ein etwas schickeres Fahrrad zu sagen ist IMO ein verdammt düsterer Lebensplan. Da kann ich nur wünschen dass du Unrecht behältst.

Wobei so ein günstiges Bike als reines Fortbewegungsmittel schon lange halten kann. Mein 80€ Franken-Roadbike hält jetzt auch schon wieder vier Jahre. Nun sammeln ich gerade Ideen was es beerben darf. Momentan liebäugel ich neben dem Specialized Roubaix mit BMCs Roadmachine (maximal Variante 02, eher 03)
Farblich gefällt mir sogar das billigste am besten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (6. April 2017)

Ja man muss Ziele im Leben haben auf die man hinarbeitet, mal ganz ehrlich, vor 2 Jahren hatte ich mir das auch niemals träumen lassen, als mir damals mein 50€ Flohmarkt Fahrrad geklaut wurde, wollt ich auch nur 200€ ausgeben für nen billiges Bike um von A nach B zu kommen und bisl auf Schotterwegen zu fahren, aber es kam wie es kommen musste, mir hat das so gut gefallen das ich immer mehr mit dem Teil gemacht hab und mir der Rahmen dann glatt gerissen ist als ich ne vorliebe gefunden hab Bunnyhops zu üben, und dann hatte mich der Ehrgeiz gepackt ich hab nen Rahmen gekauft und fing an zu bauen. Jetz hab ich Bike Nr 6 selbst gebaut bzw neu aufgebaut. Ich hab halt hart für gearbeitet um mir meine Träume zu erfüllen, alles ist machbar wenn man will und den Ehrgeiz hat. Man muss sich das nur im Kopf behalten und niemals aufgeben drauf hin zu arbeiten sich seine Träume zu erfüllen.


----------



## Gorgomir (6. April 2017)

1500€ und mehr sind da einfach zu viel, vielleicht werde ich zum kommenden Frühling max. 500€ ausgeben können, wobei ich denke, dass ein 2-300€ Bike für meine Zwecke reichen wird. Ich bin eh nicht so mutig, dass ich irgendwelche Drops oder große Sprüge machen würde, ich war lange und heftig mit dem BMX unterwegs und habe mir früh den Rücken kaputt gemacht beim Sport. Für die Halde rauf und runter oder durch den Wald, reichts schon. Heftige Strecken mit vielen Huckeln, großen Jumps und anderen Sachen, werde ich niemals betreten, da reichen mir Youtube Videos.^^ Wenn das neue Bike dann mal hin ist, kann ich immer noch überlegen; oder einfach normal fahren.  Wobei jeder seine eigene Definition für hart, heftig und schwierig hat. ^^

SO etwas würde ich mich nicht mal mit nem 5000€ Bike trauen, sieht aber geil aus. 
Red Bull Rampage From Start to Finish - YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (7. April 2017)

Je sicherer und Stabiler das Bike desto Mutiger werd ich   naja wenn ich die Sau so richtig Rauslasse dann trag ich auch ne Protektoren Weste, Helm und co, den einzigen Fehler den ich immer mach is das ich keine Schienbein Protektoren benutze, heut mal wieder ne Ausfahrt gemacht und bisl geübt und zack hau ich mir bei ner Landung doch glatt wieder das Pedal voll ins Schienbein rein, man man man....  
Was die Red Bull Rampage angeht, wenn ich die Übung und Kondition haette, ich würds machen mit meinem DH2, vor einigen Jahren ist Gee Atherton mit selbigen auch diese Strecke gefahren ( drum nennt sich die Kiste auch Atherton Edition ) soweit ich weiß wurde mein Mongoose Boot´R auch für diese zwecke genutzt. Alles nur ne Frage der Übung, Körperbeherrschung und Kondition, und Angst darf man eben keine haben,  Angst ist der größte Feind bei sowas.


----------



## Gorgomir (7. April 2017)

Ich will zum Glück auch kein Hardcore DH fahren, sondern mehr allround und brauche demnach ein stabiles und möglichst leichtes Bike. Ich fahre wie gesagt auch mehr Wald und Feldwege, ein paar Jumps oder Wheelies auf der Straße (was man da halt zum biken missbrauchen kann. ), unebenes Gelände und so. 

Die jetzige Kiste ist auch nur zum üben und versemmeln, wenn ich ein neues brauche, muss ich auch mal schauen welche Anforderungen ich dann überhaupt an ein Bike stelle. Ich stehe dank einer Ex Frau, vielen geklauten Fahrrädern und dicken Rechnungen wieder am Anfang und will mich erstmal wieder Spaßig mit nem Bike bewegen und vor die Tür kommen. 

Der Alurahmen von meinem Bike (kA was das für ne Marke ist) ist noch gut in Schuss, keine Risse und so, daher werde ich mir das Teil vielleicht etwas weiter aufrüsten.

Ich will die Drehgriffe weg haben und ordentliche Schalthebel installieren, dann neue Bremshebel, vielleicht ein paar gute LR die schön stabil sind und vielleicht eine Kettenführung einbauen, da ich vorne eh nicht schalte. Ein neuer Sattel für Renter muss sein , auf meinem tut mir der Hintern weh so hart ist das Ding, als wäre der aus Beton. Schutzbleche kommen mir definitiv noch dran, leichte aus Plastik und zum Schluss noch Licht, falls ich mal mit diesem Bike im Dunkeln fahren will; oder im Winter. ^^ 

Angst bewahrt einen vor Fehlern, wenn ich jetzt die Strecken von vor 15 Jahren fahren würde, wären meine Knochen in einer Minute hin, da ich mich voll aus die Fresse legen würde. Mit dem Training kommt das aber alles wieder, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie weit ich gehen will. Wobei das Geld mich eh in der Wahl des Bikes und damit auch in der Streckenwahl bremst.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. April 2017)

Wenn du wenig Geld ausgeben willst, kann ich dir mein Fahrrad empfehlen

ATX 2 (2016) - Giant Bicycles | Deutschland

Mit Bordcomputer, Spritzschutz, Beleuchtung usw bin ich aber inzwischen schon bei 550. Dazu kommen dann natürlich noch Helm, Pflegemittel, Werkzeug. Dann ist mein hinterer Mantel jetzt schon unten, in 500 km neue Kette und demnächst will ich dann auch langsam mal bisschen aufrüsten.

Muss ich aber erst schauen, was am Meisten bringt. Ich denke es wird die Federgabel sein


----------



## Gorgomir (8. April 2017)

Beim ATX müsste ich auch wieder basteln, da ich lieber hydraulische Scheibenbremsen haben will oder dann auf V-Brakes umrüsten müsste. Daher überlege ich schon, ob ich mir nicht nach und nach gute Einzelteile kaufe und dann selber bastel, das würde mir sogar noch mehr Spaß machen. So hätte ich über den Winter wenigstens was zu tun. 

Wenn schon ein fertig Bike, dann eher das Cube hier: Cube Aim Pro black'n'green gunstig kaufen bei  ▷ fahrrad.de


----------



## dekay55 (8. April 2017)

Wenn ich das Gewicht der beiden Kisten sehe gruselt es mich. Das Cube wiegt ja schon extrem viel mit 14,39kg, aber daran erkennt man eben unter anderem auch den Unterschied zwischen Billig und Teuer. 
Mal als kleines beispiel, mein Cube LTD Team wiegt 8,9kg ( selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. April 2017)

Das macht schon ein Unterschied, ob Budgetklasse (unter 500,-) oder Mittelklasse (bis 1000,-)
Ähnlich wie beim Rechner, für 500 bekommst das nötigste, was auch funktioniert, aber für 1000 bekommste schon richtig was Gutes 

Hab mir ja auch mal nen 400€ Pegasus Avanti gekauft im Juni 2015, bin damit auch knapp 11k Kilometer Strasse gefahren (was natürlich ein ziemlich harter Untergrund ist, vorallem mit 6-8bar auf schmalen Rädern). Über die Zeit gesehen floss da doch ne ganze Menge Kohle rein (alleine dreimal Tretlager ... )
Okay, Geld muss man schon in sein Hobby invertieren, auch bei teuren Bikes wenn man sie entsprechend einsetzt.

Jedensfalls habe ich Anfang Februar mir über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen dann mal ein sehr viel hochwertigeres Stevens Crossbike geholt.
Ist zwar viel älter als mein Pegasus, aber relativ wenig gefahren (waren noch die ersten Reifen drauf und die ersten Bremsbeläge)
Das Rad zu fahren ist definitiv ne ganz andere Welt, leicht, handlich, agil und sprintstark.
Bin echt begeistert davon! Und es war günstiger als das Billigpegasus.

War jetzt nur mal als Denkanstoss, wenn das Budget begrenzt ist.
Manchmal ist man mit nen gebrauchten hochwertigen besser bedient, als mit nen günstigen Neuen


----------



## Gorgomir (8. April 2017)

Es kommt immer auf die Anforderungen an, ich brauche keinen 1000€ PC, da mir z.B. die Lautstärke egal ist und ich keine aktuellen Titel spiele. Bei einem MTB suche ich etwas günstiges aber stabiles und leichtes. Ein neues Bike steht eh erst für 2018 an, bis dahin kann sich viel tun, vielleicht finde ich sogar ein teuflisch gutes Angebot, wäre nicht das erste Mal. Da mitlerweile bis 500€ max. gehen darf, muss ich wirklich mal schauen, welches Bike es werden könnte.


----------



## dekay55 (8. April 2017)

Der Denkstanstoss von Singelcoreplayer ist kein verkehrter, für 500€ kannst du sehr oft was gebrauchtes Besseres bekommen als du für 500€ an neu Bike kommst, über Baumarktklasse kommt man da eben nicht herraus. Zumal was Leichtes bekommst du für 500€ Neu auf keinen Fall. Bei 1000€ Neu fangen die wirklich leichten Kisten an die auch halbwegs gescheite anbauteile haben. 14.60kg ist nicht leicht, das ist schwer wie sau, nur mal so zur Info, mein Supreme DH2 wiegt 16kg und das ist nen massiver Fully Downhill Bomber. Wie gesagt mein Cube ist ehemalige 1200€ klasse und das bringt grad mal 8,9kg auf die Wage, und das macht sich extrem bemerkbar, ebenfalls bei den Anbauteilen wie z.b die Schaltgruppe. Macht ja kein Sinn sich nen 500€ Rad neu zu kaufen da nochmal 400€ reinzuballern um halbwegs an das Niveau eines 1000€ Rades zu kommen, was man eh niemals erreicht weil der Rahmen einfach nen 0815 Taiwan rahmen ist, und da nimmt sich Scott, Cube, Ghost und wie sie alle heißen rein garnix die lassen die allesamt in Taiwan fertigen meist sogar noch in der gleichen Fertigung. 
Gebrauch kann man da hin und wieder wirklich mal die Chance haben was gutes abzugreifen für die Kohle. 
Wenn ich die wahl haette würd ich bei 500€ Budget auf jeden fall auch eher zu nem gebrauchten Greifen, allerdings auch nur mit dem nötigen wissen damit man sich kein schrott andrehen laesst. Kollege hat sich auch mal voller Stolz nen Canyon Nerve ES6 gekauft für 350€ um dann festzustellen das die Gabel schon mehr oder weniger Tod ist, ebenso wie der Daempfer, die Bremsanlage.... was dann auch schnell den Wert von dem Bike übersteigt wenn man alles wieder instand setzen würde.


----------



## Gorgomir (8. April 2017)

Welche Modelle oder Rahmen kannst du denn bis 500€ konkret empfehlen? Worauf ist zu achten? Bisher habe ich mir ein billiges Gebrauchtes gekauft, es zu schrott gefahren (sofern es nicht geklaut wurde) und mir dann ein neues geholt. Es muss allerdings sehr leicht sein, ich stehe nicht auf schwere Bikes, also bis ca.10 - max. 11 Kg. Ich weiss jetzt nicht was mein Alu Bike kostet, ich weis nicht mal was das für eine Marke ist, aber es wiegt kaum was ist sau schnell. ^^


----------



## dekay55 (8. April 2017)

Bin grad bisl zeitlich gebunden, hab mal schnell nen blick auf Ebay kleinanzeigen geworfen. Da sprang mir z.b das hier sofort ins Auge 
Cube LTD CC Fahrrad - MTB - RH 20''-Shimano XT-Rock Shox Reba RL in Hessen - Viernheim | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Gorgomir (8. April 2017)

Ach, es eilt nicht. Ich will ja erst für die Saison 2018 was neues haben, sofern meins nicht vorher den Geist aufgibt. Hessen ist mir allerdings zu weit, ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott, aber hier gibts auch sehr viele Angebote. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, eines selbst zusammen zu bauen und mir übers Jahr die Teile nach und nach zu kaufen, dann könnte es vielleicht auch teurer werden. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung welche Gabel, Räder, Rahmen etc. Ein Gebrauchtes und gebrauchte Teile sind für mich vöölig in Ordnung, solange sie technisch okay sind. Wobei man das bei Felgen und Rahmen auch nie zu 100% sehen kann, wenn die Risse innen liegen z.B.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. April 2017)

Mir ist Gewicht ja relativ egal. Ich habe einfach nur ein Fahrrad für den Alltag gebraucht, weil ich im Studium ja nur sitze und kaum noch Zeit für Sport habe, bzw nicht die Facette abdecken kann, die ich gerne möchte. Fahrrad ist halt eine Mischung aus Kraft- und Ausdauertraining. Joggen hat mir da zu wenig Muskeln gebildet und will nicht aussehen wie ein Lauch, da ich so schon schlechte Gene habe.

Da ich aber halt auch am WE mal gerne durch den Wald heizen wollte und ich doch schon bisschen Qualität wollte, habe ich halt so ein Fahrrad gewählt. Hab das Fahrrad halt auch paar Stunden an der Uni stehen, je teurer, umso schneller ist es weg

Naja, ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Gorgomir (9. April 2017)

Das mit dem teuer aussehendem Bike kenne ich, mir wurden einige geklaut. Daher werde ich auch zusehen, dass ich mir ein extrem hochwertiges Schloss kaufen werde. Zuhause stehts eh im Keller und den Schlüssel habe nur ich, BTW: Da wurde in FAhrraddieb der harten Sorte gschnappt: Ermittlungsgruppe Fahrrad der PI Braunschweig sucht Eigentumer von Fahrradern | Polizeidirektion Braunschweig

Bei den Bikes die der da gklaut hat, bekommt man Schnappatmung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. April 2017)

Jop. Das E-Bike würde ich sofort nehmen


----------



## Gorgomir (9. April 2017)

Ich denke eher an eines der Cube Hardtails oder an den einen oder anderen Rahmen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. April 2017)

Glaube das erste was ich jetzt umrüste sind Hydraulik-Bremsen. Mein E-Bike auf der Arbeit hat welche und es ist einfach viel viel angenehmer. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Preisbereich sollte halt dem Fahrrad angemessen sein


Shimano Deore Scheibenbremse BR-M506 Set schwarz kaufen | Bike-Discount

Sowas z.B.?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Glaube das erste was ich jetzt umrüste sind Hydraulik-Bremsen. Mein E-Bike auf der Arbeit hat welche und es ist einfach viel viel angenehmer. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Preisbereich sollte halt dem Fahrrad angemessen sein
> 
> 
> Shimano Deore Scheibenbremse BR-M506 Set schwarz kaufen | Bike-Discount
> ...



Die sind schon SEHR einfach ...   

Bei Shimano wäre das hier die "kleinste" Bremse die ich empfehlen würde:
Shimano Deore Disc 6-Loch v+h Set Scheibenbremse BR-M615 - bike-components



Ich habe im Bikepark mal den mächtigen Unterschied zwischen 4-Kolben-  und 2-Kolbenbremsen erlebt.  Da ich mittlerweile täglich durch die Aachener Innenstadt fahre, die aus mehreren Hügeln besteht und einen recht engen Verkehr hat, habe ich meinem neuen Rad nun auch etwas kräftigere Bremsen eingebaut.
Hinten eine Magura MT4 mit einer 180mm Shimano XT Scheibe, vorne eine MT5 mit 200er Scheibe. 


Ganz so viel muss es bei dir vielleicht nicht sein, aber ich kenne deine Anforderungen nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. April 2017)

Möp möp.  

Schön ne Tanke im Ort zu haben, hehe. Meins hat die kleineren Felgen. [emoji6] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (10. April 2017)

4 Kolben sind schon nen massiver Anker, ich fahre ja selbst auf meinem Moongose ne MT5 vorn und hinten (200 / 180 ).  Aber selbst ne gescheite 2 Kolben Bremse kann schon ein massiver Anker sein das merk ich an meiner Formular RX ( 200/200 ) schon sehr deutlich, der merklichste unterschied liegt eigentlich bei der Dosierbarkeit .  Ne MT4 würde vollkommen ausreichen, allerdings bin ich gar nicht mehr so begeistert von den Bremsgriffen, auch ein grund warum ich bald ein Shigura umbau machen werden, also die Bremsgriffe von ner 4 Kolben Shimano Saint in Kombination mit den MT5 Sattel und den einteiligen Belägen der MT7. 
Muss allerdings Stryke recht geben, wenn dann würde ich als mindestens auf die Shimano M615 gehen. 
Ist halt die frage ob du lieber mit DOT Bremsflüssigkeit rumhantieren willst oder Mineralöl. Shimano und Magura nutzen Öl. 
Ich denk aber mit ner M615 wirste schon bestens bedient sein je nach anforderung


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. April 2017)

Ich möchte einfach erstmal mehr Komfort. Habe die Tage mal die Bremsklötze ausgebaut, weil ich ewig ziehen musste bis sie griffen. Dachte sie wären unten, da ist aber noch mehr als genug drauf. Nach dem Wiedereinbau hatte ich keine Bremskraft mehr, also habe ich bisschen nachgezogen. Die hinteren Bremsen schleifen jetzt, wenn ich etwas lockere habe ich keine Bremskraft mehr. Normal kann man die scheiß Dinger ja nicht falsch einbauen 

Kommt davon wenn man keine Ahnung von nix hat. Ich benutze auf der Arbeit eine hydraulische und das ist halt, vor allem wenn man wirkliche Feldwege fährt usw, auf Dauer einfach viel angenehmer. Dann werde ich mir wohl die 615er zulegen


----------



## dekay55 (10. April 2017)

Hm fettige Finger gehabt und an die Bremsscheibe oder Belaege damit gekommen? Bremsscheiben mal reinigen, Sattel neu ausrichten.   Aber ich muss jetz ganz ehrlich zugeben mit Mechanischen Scheibenbremsen hab ich so richtig gar keine Erfahrung, alles was Mechanisch ist war mir ein graus, bei meinem ersten "richtigen" Bike hatte ich Hydraulische Felgenbremsen ( Magura HS33 Evo ) bin mal nen Bike gefahren mit Mechanischen Scheibenbremsen und das waren schon Welten an unterschied was die Bremsleistung angeht im Gegensatz zu den Hydraulischen Felgenbremsen, da war die Magura nen Anker dagegen. Und natürlich isses angenehmer, allein weil man nicht so viel kraft brauch, allerdings muss man sich da dann auch dran gewöhnen, bei der MT5 kannst ne Vollbremsung mit einem Finger auslösen, wenn das nicht gewohnt bist wirds ganz lustig   Mit der 615er wirst denke ich nix falsch machen, besorg dir gleich noch nen Entlüftungskit und Bremsflüssigkeit falls du die Leitungen kürzen willst / musst, irgendwann brauchst es so oder so ist also keine Fehlinvestition.


----------



## ChrisX84 (11. April 2017)

Sind eigentlich auch Rennrad-Fahrer hier vertreten?


----------



## dekay55 (11. April 2017)

Rennrad fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung    Ist aber eher nix für mich mir reicht mein kleiner Sprinter zum Heizen, irgendwie sagen mir diese schmalen reifen nicht so wirklich zu.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2017)

ChrisX84 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich auch Rennrad-Fahrer hier vertreten?


Jein.
Mein aktuelles RR ist ein Mischmasch aus 80er Jahre Peugeot Rahmen und was halt so an Anbauteilen rum lag, wiegt wahrscheinlich mehr als alles was dekay fährt und hat 28mm Reifen drauf. Zur Zeit suche ich nach etwas modernerem, werde da aber auch eher Richtung "Gravelbike" als reine Rennmaschine gehen (BMC Roadmachine/Granfondo Disc wenn ich neu kaufe, oder was sich halt in den Kleinanzeigen so finde).


----------



## dekay55 (11. April 2017)

Sag das nicht, meine schwerste Kiste stemmt 19.3kg auf der Wage, noch .... 
Allerdings da fällt mir Grad ein, ich hab noch ne alte Gazelle stehen wie einfach keiner Klauen will, da hab ich schon öfter überlegt nicht irgendwas nettes draus zu bauen als reines Spaß Objekt


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2017)

Kaum gesagt, schon shoppen gewesen  .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (11. April 2017)

Schönes Bike, würde ich so auch nehmen...👍

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2017)

Heute bin ich dann auch mal ein Stündchen zum Fahren gekommen. Messerspeichen und Carbongabel bei Seitenwind ist jedenfalls ein Erlebnis  .


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. April 2017)

Schönes Bike! 
Was macht du damit für ne Pace?
Was fährst du so im Monat/Km?


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2017)

Mit dem alten Esel(Rahmenschaltung und so...) konnte ich im Niederbergischen an guten Tagen nen 25er Schnitt ankratzen. Das "Neue"(ist nen 2013er Baujahr) hab ich bis jetzt nur in einer Stunde 23km durch den Wind geschoben und war mehr damit beschäftigt neu schalten zu lernen als Gas zu geben. Strava sagt bis auf einen Sektor war ich dabei langsamer als an guten Stahlross Tagen, nur ein PR.
Als " richtiger RR-Fahrer" würde ich mich aktuell nicht ernst nehmen. Die letzten Wochen waren es so 60km pro Wochenende (mal am Stück mal aufgeteilt) und das ist für mich schon viel. Vielleicht wird es jetzt mehr, mal sehen.
Ist halt nur Ausgleich/Training zum Tennis und nicht der Hauptsport.

So sah die Sache vorher aus (alter C70 alter Träger, altes Rad):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (14. April 2017)

ChrisX84 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich auch Rennrad-Fahrer hier vertreten?



Ja warum 

@ Olstyle . . . das sieht mir nicht so aus als wenn das Rad Messerspeichen hat.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2017)

Sind es aber(also bei dem Giant, nicht bei dem Alten).
Das heute war definitiv mein aktuelles Limit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VP8oMm-7MXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (15. April 2017)

👍Saugeil
Schade dass es bei uns nicht so Trails gibt.

Gut einen hamer auch allerdings nichts spektakuläres
Downhill - Woodpecker-Trail Stuttgart - YouTube

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (15. April 2017)

Sickboy-Plo schrieb:


> &#55357;&#56397;Saugeil
> Schade dass es bei uns nicht so Trails gibt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



ohh ja


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2017)

Sickboy-Plo schrieb:


> Saugeil
> Schade dass es bei uns nicht so Trails gibt.
> 
> Gut einen hamer auch allerdings nichts spektakuläres
> ...



Ich muß auch 1,5 Std fahren bis ich in Stromberg bin. Hier bei uns in unmittelbarer Nähe gibts nur den Trailpark Mehring.


----------



## der_petling (20. April 2017)

Mal eine Frage an die Technik-Experten hier:
Ich brauch ein neues Bike, der über 15 jahre alte Drahtesel macht hier in den Tiroler Bergen einfach keine Spaß mehr. 
Ich hätte das 2017er Cube Acid im Auge.
Allerdings erscheint mir die Bremse etwas schwach; was meint ihr?
CUBE Acid 2x darkgrey n flashyellow 2017

Ich würde das hier in der Nähe beim Händler für 930€ bekommen, bzw 950€ mit Flaschenhalter, abnehmbaren Kotflügel hinten, und Klingel. (die Beleuchtung nehm ich von meinem alten Hardtail)
(Listenpreis nacktes Bike 999€)


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2017)

der_petling schrieb:


> Allerdings erscheint mir die Bremse etwas schwach; was meint ihr?
> CUBE Acid 2x darkgrey n flashyellow 2017


Ja, das ist das kleinste Einsteigermodell. Immerhin mit einer mittelgroßen Scheibe vorne.

Man kann sie fahren, aber je nachdem was du gewöhnst bist und haben willst wäre eine etwas stärkere Bremse nicht schlecht.


----------



## der_petling (20. April 2017)

@Stryke7
Frag mich jetzt nicht was auf dem alten 26" KTM drauf ist, aber das Bike war damals auch nicht das teuerste. Umgerechnet auf € hat das damals so um die 800€ gekostet.
Wird also wohl auch nichts aufregendes sein. Die Beläge/Scheiben hat mir ein Freund immer gewechselt wenn die runter waren, von daher weiß ich die ModellNr jetzt leider nicht.
Bin aber bisher damit auch immer jeden Berg runtergekommen, auch wenn das Cube Reaction von einem Freund mit dem ich gefahren bin da schon anders verzögert, aber das liegt preislich auch ganz woanders....
Was wäre denn eine Alternative? Die Scheiben könnten wohl bleiben?
Meine Touren umfassen meist 400-1000 Höhenmeter Anstieg; Etwa 60% davon Forststraßen oder Wanderwege.

Edit:
Sie soll halt halbwegs standfest sein. Das hat mich am alten Bike immer gestört dass die bei längeren Abfahrten  und  wenns mal schneller über Asphaltstrassen runterging doch immer wieder mal faden anfingen.
Was ist von Magura zu halten? Eine Bekannte hat da gelegentlich bei ihrem LTD mit verzogenen Scheiben und Quietschen zu kämpfen.
Vielleicht ist sie aber auch einfach nur zu schwer... ^^
Ansonsten finde ich das Acid von der Bestückung ok für das Geld. Hab mir als Limit 1000€ gesetzt.
(Brauche noch eine neue Grafikkarte weil meine GTX770 hinüber ist und ich auf der alten GTX460 rumeiere; wenn ich das Urlaubsbudget anzwacke bekomm ich Probleme mit der "Regierung"  )
Probegefahren bin ich es schon, und die nicht allzu sportliche Sitzposition sagt mir auch zu. (29er mit 19er Rahmen)


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2017)

Ich würde die Bremsen einfach mal testen und schauen wie sie dir gefallen ...  

Oder ein Rad mit etwas besseren Bremsen holen, von denen man ausgehen kann dass sie ausreichen würden.


----------



## der_petling (21. April 2017)

Hm, ja werd ich dann wohl so machen die Bremsen erst mal testen.
Schlechter als die auf dem alten Bike können sie bestimmt schon mal nicht sein.
Anderes Rad hätte ich auch gesehen beim Händler. Ein Race One glaub ich war das (2016er Auslaufmodell Restposten), mit kompletter XT Anlage und Reba Gabel. 
Runtergesetzt von 1799 auf 1399, hätte sogar den 19er Rahmen den ich brauche und wäre auch optisch schick gewesen.
Wenn ich nicht eine neue Graka brauchen würde hätt ich da schon zugeschlagen....
Aber Danke für deine Antwort.  Ich werd mir dann doch das Acid bestellen; das was lagernd war und mit dem ich gefahren bin war das blau-orange das gefällt mir optisch aber nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (21. April 2017)

Also die Bremsanlage wirst gleich knicken können, von ner 40€ Bremse darfst du nichts erwarten, für nen Jugendrad vielleicht brauchbar, aber ich denk nicht das man damit glücklich wird.  Ich würde gleich nen Rad mit ner hochwertigeren Baugruppe nehmen statt später 150€+ in ne Bremsanlage investieren zu müssen, Die scheiben werden eben genauso Minderwertig sein und sollten dann auf jeden Fall mit ersetzt werden, beim umrüsten auf Magura z.b ist das MUSS. 

Apropo ich hab jetz sehr viel unterschiedliche Magura, schlecht sind sie nicht auf keinen fall, aber Wartung an den Bremsen ist so ne Sache, und ich Find die aktuellen Hebel nicht wirklich so pralle ( aktuell Fahr ich ne MT5 am Downhill, und ne Louise am LTD )  und werde bald nen Shigura Umbau machen. Verzogene Scheiben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das Quietschen schon, liegt allerdings meist an falsch eingefahrenen Bremsen oder falscher Handhabung, oder einfach den falschen Bremsscheiben, da sind nämlich die Maguras sehr widerspenstig was andere Hersteller angeht.


----------



## Tys_Hase (21. April 2017)

Sickboy-Plo schrieb:


> Saugeil
> Schade dass es bei uns nicht so Trails gibt.



Absolut. Manchmal bereue ich es auch vom Land in die Großstadt gezogen zu sein. Solche Sachen kann man hier viel schwerer machen. Oder nur, wenn man einige Zeit aus der Stadt rausfährt. Das ist dann aber immer so ein Aufwand, statt einfach loszufahren.


----------



## der_petling (22. April 2017)

@dekay55
@Stryke7
Ich habe meiner "besseren Hälfe" schonend beigebracht dass mein neues Bike doch etwas teurer wird.
Wenn nicht an der Eigentzmswohnung enbigs fällig gewesen wäre hätt ich eh nicht gezögert....
Ich leg die 300€ jetzt drauf und nimm das 2016er Auslauf/Messemodell für 1399 das ncoh auf Lager ist.
Bissl was geht noch am Preis hat der Händler am Telefon  gemeint,.
Ich nehme das runtergesetzte 2016er Cube Reaction (Ich war irgendwo vorher am Namen beim  LTD Race one... das hatte ich mir auch angesehen)
Heute Nachmittag hol ichs ab. Freu mich schon.
Danke für die Beratung! 
Graka ist eigentlich irgendwie eh nicht so wirklich wichtig... jetzt wirds Sommer !
Klettern/Bergwandern, Biken, Geocachen, da braucht man kein DX12 
Und warum sparen wegen ein paar €; das Radl werd ich sicjher die nächsten 5-7 Jahre fahern.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2017)

Protip unter uns Männern:  Wenn du zeitgleich auch das Budget für Schuhe erhöhst, ist es deutlich einfacher solche Ausgaben durchzubekommen


----------



## Tys_Hase (22. April 2017)

Immer weg mit dem Geld


----------



## dekay55 (22. April 2017)

So ich hab ne Frankenstein Gabel gebaut für mein Mongoose, hab meine Domain zerlegt und zu ner Boxxer umgebaut, hatte noch fast ne Komplette Boxxer in einzelteilen hier rumliegen die ich mir mal als Ersatzteillager gekauft hab. Jetz hab ich am Mongoose auch ne Boxxer mit Solo Air Umbau  und bisl eigenbau Tuning an der Dämpfung, entgegen der vorgabe von RockShox hab ich hochleistungs Gabelöl aus Motorrad bereich mit Dichtungsschwellmittel benutzt und Motoröl für die schmierung. Die Gabel spricht weitaus besser an als ne Original Boxxer, und die Dämpfung ist nen Traum. Und so ganz nebenbei wiegt mein Mongoose jetz satte 1.4kg weniger, fährt sich gleich ganz anders die Kiste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2017)

Ooooh Leute, heute hats mich fast erwischt...  Wie zitterig man doch nach so einer Aktion is.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGn3e3JQXuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (22. April 2017)

Kenn ich, mich hätte die schwerkraft heut auch beinah vom Bike runtergezogen  Aber bei weiten nicht mit so viel speed wie du, dafür aber über nen hügel drüber, den sprung habsch ja noch wegdrücken können dafür hats mich in die lüfte gezogen  klassischer anfänger fehler, Videos zeig ich aber keine von meinen Aktionen die sind alle noch viel zu langweilig und was ich heut an Video material produziert hab dient eh nur zur Analyse wie gut die Gabel funktioniert  Gott freu ich mich auf die ersten richtigen Trails


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qql_JCBGV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. April 2017)

Das sieht aus der Kameraperspektive alles so flach aus... Normalerweise muesste es aber gleich Sein, wie das, was du eh schon siehst. Richtig?


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2017)

Nee, das is wegen unter anderem der Super View. Da wird alles bissl in die breite gezogen.  Auch is die Kamera ja nie Waagerecht ausgerichtet, sondern eher parallel zum gefälle. Daher sieht man auch nie wie steil das immer is.

Trailpark Mehring-Shuttlen statt Schieben 2 RAW *DOWNHILL 1440p60 - YouTube


----------



## Leob12 (24. April 2017)

So, jetzt hab ich beim Fachhändler ein kleines Service machen lassen, und bei der Heimfahrt habe ich festgestellt dass ich ein komisches "Surren" höre, bei etwas schnellerer Geschwindigkeit bzw in Rechtskurven, ausgehend vom Hinterrad. 
Daheim das Rad umgedreht und festgestellt, dass das Hinterrad etwas eiert -.- 
Kann ich das selbst leicht beheben oder wie ab zum Techniker? 

Genauso habe ich bei beiden Rädern kleine Risse im Mantel. Macht das etwas? Die Reifen sind jetzt nicht ganz zwei Jahre alt und bin noch nicht so viel gefahren. Dass der Gummi altert ist mir klar^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2017)

Wenn das Hinterrad ne acht hat brauchst du ein Neues. Ein Kumpel hat mir zwar mal erzählt dass er bei seiner Arbeit im Radladen mal ne Felge mit dem Hammer begradigt hat, das war aber ne absolute Ausnahme und ist eher nicht zu empfehlen. 
Wenn das Rad dagegen nur schief steht reicht es die Schnellspanner(?) ein mal zu öffnen, alles gerade zu rücken und wieder fest zu machen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. April 2017)

Wenn ich es drehe, dann bewegt es sich an einer Stelle leicht nach außen. 
So wie es aussieht liegt es nicht am Mantel der nicht korrekt sitzt, sondern dass die Felge etwas abbekommen hat >.< Die Abweichung zur Seite ist ziemlich gering, vielleicht 1 mm, maximal. 

Besonders ärgerlich da ich mit dem Rad erst um die 500 km gefahren, verteilt auf zwei Jahre (350 km im ersten, 150 im zweiten), und das hauptsächlich auf Feldwegen, Waldwegen oder Asphalt. Ist natürlich ein kleiner Rückschlag.

Edit: Laut Fachhändler sind das nur kleine Abweichungen vom Mantel selbst, und beim Fahren habe ich nichts gespürt und wurde auch nicht beeinträchtigt. 

Allerdings bräuchte ich Hilfe bezüglich von Griffen, denn eine sind relativ billig und rutschen immer nach innen. Genauso habe ich schon nach ein paar Minuten kleine Gummifusseln an den Händen.


----------



## kero81 (24. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn das Hinterrad ne acht hat brauchst du ein Neues. Ein Kumpel hat mir zwar mal erzählt dass er bei seiner Arbeit im Radladen mal ne Felge mit dem Hammer begradigt hat, das war aber ne absolute Ausnahme und ist eher nicht zu empfehlen.
> Wenn das Rad dagegen nur schief steht reicht es die Schnellspanner(?) ein mal zu öffnen, alles gerade zu rücken und wieder fest zu machen.




Wenn die Acht nicht zu schlimm ist kann das mit Speichen nachziehen behoben werden. Einfach beim Fachhändler nachfragen. Er soll das mal einspannen und nachmessen.


----------



## dekay55 (24. April 2017)

Wie wenn das Rad ne 8 hat muss man es ersetzen ? Das muss lediglich neu zentriert werden mehr aber auch nicht, entweder selbst machen mit nem Speichenschlüssel oder beim Fahrradhändler seines vertrauen neu Zentrieren lassen, kost bei uns im Kaff z.b zwischen 8-15€ je nachdem wie stark die Seitenschläge sind und ob höhenschläge vorhanden sind, Solang das Felgenhorn noch gut ist alles kein problem. Auserdem isses vollkommen normal je nachdem wie ruppig man mit seinem Bike umgeht das es nen Seitenschlag bekommt, ich justier mittlerweile selbst, brauch allerdings übung und bisl geschick. 
Und nach 500km Feldweg / Waldweg seh ich das nicht als rückschlag sondern normal das man dann mal nachzentrieren muss, wie gesagt das ne sache von paar Euros und im grunde normale "verschleiß" erscheinungen. 

Die kleinen Risse im Mantel is halt auch verschleiß werden jetz nich die hochwertigsten Mäntel sein nehm ich mal an,  da ham sie die stollen mal bisl zu arg verbogen, das schlimmste was passieren kann das dir nen stollen rausreißt, dir Mäntel sehen mir allerdings eh schon recht runtergefahren aus, ich würd sie mal wechseln, und die Teile noch behalten zum Bremsen einfahren, hab auch extra nen satz Altreifen die ich nutze wenn ich neue Bremsbelaege verbau weil Magura z.b vorgibt 30 Vollbremsungen zu machen zum einfahren, da sind mir die teuren guten Pneus doch bisl zu schade für. 
Achja an den Bremsscheiben sollten recht schnell bemerken ob die Räder nur schief drinne sitzen ( dann eiert sie mit und schleift ) oder ob das Laufrad nen Seitenschlag hat. 

Was griffe angebt, besorg die welche die verschraubt werden, ich hab z.b welche von Sixpack und bin sehr zufrieden damit, da verutscht nix mehr selbst unter härtesten einsatz, kleben nich, lösen sich nicht auf und ham guten Grip.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. April 2017)

Haben Fahrradreifen eigentlich eine Verschleißanzeige? 
Bei meinem Hinterreifen (von Schwalbe) schimmern so langsam gelbe Stellen durch. Ich wäre davon ausgegangen, dass ich sie wohl bald tauschen muss. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. April 2017)

das sint "Haltestifte" die dafür sorgen, dass die Profilnasen sich nicht zustach verbiegen


----------



## dekay55 (29. April 2017)

Ich habn neuen Laufradsatz  
Paar Alexrims Supra D mit Sapim Race speichen und Sapim Nippe auf DT Swiss Naben.  Wahnsinn wie leicht diese Teile sind im Gegensatz zu meinen AlexRims Supra BH, 2000g gegen 2500g 
500gramm unterschied an den Laufrädern ist schon gewaltig, bin wahnsinnig gespannt drauf wie sich das fahren lässt am Downhill Bike 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (29. April 2017)

Beim DH isses Gewicht doch eher Egal?! Kommt nat auf dein Eigengewicht an. Bei so nem Fetten Otter wie mir wären 3000g Felgen eig ganz gut.


----------



## dekay55 (29. April 2017)

Naja ich bin am abnehmen  Ganz so egal is mir das Gewicht nicht da ich auch kurze Steigungen mit dem Mongoose fahre bzw fahr ich mit der Kiste zu meinen Spots im Kaff wo ich ungestört bisl übel / spielen kann, allerdings ging es mir dabei gar nicht ums Gewicht sondern ich wollt endlich paar gescheite Stabile Felgen haben, bei dem Supra BH ist das so ne Sache, da ich ja eigentlich AlexRims FR32 hab, das sind umgelabelte Supra BH ( für Bergamont und Lapierre )  allerdings hab ich jetzt öfter schon gelesen das die qualitativ teilweise nicht den Supra BH gleichen.  Und ich hab kein bock dauernd die Reifen zu wechseln wenn ich mal auf der Strasse fahre, somit hab ich jetzt für jedes Bike 2 Satz Laufräder und einen Satz den ich noch bauen muss, aber da graut es mich denn das werden wirklich so 3000g Hardcore Felgen ( Spank Spike Evo ) dafür wohl auch unkaputtbar


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2017)

Die Spkie Evo hab ich auf dem Downhiller und so blöd wie ich mich immer beim Springen anstelle... bis jetzt sind die noch ganz. Sind wirklich stabile Felgen! 

Hab heute zum ersten Mal jmd mit dem gleichen Bike getroffen. Wir sind jetzt Bros! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Mai 2017)

Treffen der Brüder is das Wochenende wohl angesagt, ich hab auch jemand getroffen mit nem Mongoose  Boot´r 
Was für Naben hast du an den Evo´s ?


----------



## kero81 (1. Mai 2017)

Uff, ähm wie hiessen die noch?!  Das sind auch Naben von Funworks:
Fun Works 4Way DLX 48T

Habe diesen LRS gekauft, finde das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis einfach super! Fun Works 4Way DLX 48T Track Mack Evo Comp disc Laufradsatz 650b 2030g | gunstig kaufen bei ActionSports.de


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Mai 2017)

Moin,

vllt könnt ich mir helfen. Bin vorgestern nach 2 Tagen Dauerregen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durch den Wald und habe alles mitgenommen was ging

http://i.imgur.com/agDu3jD.jpg

Hatte danach 2 Probleme mit dem Fahrrad. Meine hintere Bremse hat gar nicht mehr gegriffen, obwohl noch mehr als genug Belag drauf war. Auch ein Mitteln und nachziehen des Zuges hat nicht mal Ansatzweise was gebracht, es gab 0 Reibung. Gut, habe jetzt heute die Klötze ausgewechselt und müssen halt noch eingebremst werden, dann mal sehen was passiert. Aber hat mich schon gewundert, dürfte ja nicht sein, dass Sand von jetzt auf gleich auf alles abgerieben wird. Verzogen ist scheinbar aber nichts

Mein zweites Problem ist deutlich schwieriger. Ich weiß nicht wirklich wie ich es beschreiben soll. Wenn ich, vor allem in den tieferen Gängen, fahre, habe ich einmal pro Umdrehung, aber auch nicht ständig so einen Ruck, kurze Unterbrechung drin. Als hätte irgendwas ein leichtes Spiel. Ich kann mir das absolut nicht erklären, da alles fest sitzt. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## dekay55 (9. Mai 2017)

Naja Felgenbremsen sind anfälliger bei sowas, ich würde mal die Felgen reinigen, 

Dein zweites Problem klingt als würde die Kette als mal überspringen, müsste die Schaltung nachjustiert werden Wenns das ist, und zwar hinten am Schaltkäfig. 

Hab mir wieder was gegönnt für meine Bikes, einmal ne Avid Guide R Bremsanlage fürs DH2, und ein Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil Dämpfer fürs Boot´r


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2017)

Richtig, das ist einer der Gründe dafür dass niemand mehr Felgenbremsen fährt. 

Gibt doch nichts schöneres als wenn man in kritischen Momenten absolut keine Bremsleistung mehr hat.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2017)

Ich merks bei meinem City Bike mit Felgenbremsen, wehe es regnet mal wenn ich unterwegs bin, dann merke ich gut wie sich der Bremsweg verlängert.


----------



## dekay55 (10. Mai 2017)

Gut das kann einen auch bei schlechten Scheibenbremsen passieren, oder schlechten Belägen eher gesagt, aber bei Felgenbremsen ist das ganze nochmal bisl haariger weil die Bremsfläche näher am Dreck ist bei ner Felgenbremse und dadurch auch weitaus schneller verdreckt und schmutzig wird, is zwar leichter ne Felgenbremse aber mehr was für Schönwetter, die einzige Felgenbremse die mich halbwegs überzeugen konnte war meine alte Magura HS33 Evo, aber das ist eben auch ne Hydraulische Felgenbremse und nochmal ne ganz andere Hausnummer, dafür war die Felge schnell durchgebremmst und hat im falschen Zeitpunkt nen Riss bekommen auf der Bremsfläche


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2017)

... ich wollte gerade sagen, die HS33 ist auch die vermutlich beste Felgenbremse überhaupt  

Ich habe auch im Nassen sehr gute Verzögerung. Nutze vorne eine Magura MT5 auf einer 200er Shimano XT Scheibe, und um das ganze auf die Straße zu bekommen einen Schwalbe Big Ben.


----------



## dekay55 (10. Mai 2017)

Kommt aber sehr auf die Bremsbeläge drauf an bei der MT5, ich Fahr die ja selbst mit den Storm HC scheiben, mit den Perfomance Belägen wars super bei der nässe, im Moment hab ich die Komfort Beläge drauf und da merkst schon beim Nassen nen unterschied, die fliegen aber auch bald runter und werden durch die 2 teiligen Performance Beläge der MT7 ersetzt, die passen ja ebenfalls auf die MT5 und dadurch erhöht sich nochmals die Bremsleistung,
Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Sram Guide R schlägt, die sieht richtig niedlich und klein aus als 4 Kolben Anlage im vergleich zur MT5 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie vermiss ich es ja schon mein GT RTS2, ich glaub ich werds mir wieder aufbauen als Retro Bike, könnt mich nur totärgern das ich die HS33 Evo mit den Brakebooster verkauft hab, war mein erstes Bike mit ner brachialen Bremsleistung, eigentlich wars sogar mein ersten wirklich hochwertiges Bike. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2017)

Ja ich muss auch nochmal schauen was es noch für Beläge gibt. Die Magura bremst sich ehrlich gesagt sehr ... interessant. Wenn man zulangt hat sie eine Menge Leistung, aber am Anfang ist sie dafür überraschend schwach. 
Dadurch wird sie zwar dosierbar, was mich aber nicht interessiert. Ich wiege mit Bike und Gepäck bestimmt 125Kg und muss täglich bei 40-50Km/h bergab kräftig verzögern können, da ist mir die Dosierbarkeit am Anfang des Leistungsbandes vollkommen schnuppe  

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal eine Avid Elixir, die hat schon bei leichtem Druck deutlich mehr verzögert. Das hätte ich gerne wieder.

Andere Frage: Rubbelt deine Bremse mit den richtigen Magura Scheiben?  
Mit den XT-Scheiben rubbeln meine bei niedriger Bremskraft etwas. Das stört mich nicht besonders, aber ich fände es interessant sie zum Vergleich mal mit den empfohlenen Scheiben von Magura zu testen.


----------



## dekay55 (10. Mai 2017)

Das die am anfang recht schwach ist und das rubbeln liegt einfach an den Bremsscheiben, vermutlich wenn deine Scheiben die nötige Temperatur haben dehnen sie sich soweit aus das die Bremse richtig beißt, So ziemlich alle scheiben die ich jetz hatte die nicht von Magura sind, sind relativ dünn gegen die Magura scheiben. Bisher war jede Magura kombination mit ner Fremdscheibe nen miese konfiguration, egal obs jetz ne MT5 oder ne Marta, oder Louise war.  Mit den Storm HC hab ich bisher das beste ergebniss einfach an der MT5. 
Das rubbeln soll mit den Shimano scheiben aber vollkommen normal sein, das hab ich jetz schon sehr oft gehört.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. Mai 2017)

Habe nur keine Felgen-, sondern Scheibenbremsen. Aber habe jetzt neue Blöcke drauf, eingebremst und funzt wieder alles. Ist trotzdem komisch, weil ich von jetzt auf gleich 0 Bremsleistung mehr hatte, selbst als ich alles gereinigt und nachjustiert hatte. Auf den alten Blöcken ist auch mehr als genug Belag noch drauf. Deswegen wundert mich das. Das mit der Kette überprüfe ich mal, danke


----------



## dekay55 (10. Mai 2017)

beläge verglast is auch moeglich, oder von der kette schmutz drauf gekommen der sich abgewaschen hat.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mit meiner Shimano Bremse (XT mit 180mm Scheibe und Shimano-Belag) auch öfters mal ein Rubbeln vorne. Fühlt sich etwas ungesund an, aber bremst trotzdem ordentlich.

Teilweise wurde es durch säubern oder (lau!) warm fahren und Wasser drüberkippen besser.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Schmuckstück 

Die Bremsen sind so alt wie das Fahrrad, der Sattel dreht sich, Lichter sind Putt, Schaltung ist kaputt,  ein Ritzel ist verbogen, ABER es fährt


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Mai 2017)

Komische Einstellung, sry. 

Für mich steht da Risiko und Vergnügen in einem ganz miesen Verhältnis.

PS: Ein Auto fährt auch ohne Gurt, Licht, Blinker oder funktionierende Bremsen aber wie du meinst.


Sollte bestimmt witzig sein. 


Isses nich.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Mai 2017)

Sicher ist es alle mal noch. Die Bremsen packen 1A, bei Nacht fahr ich eh fast nie und das mitm Sattel is mir wurscht.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Mai 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Sicher ist es alle mal noch. Die Bremsen packen 1A, bei Nacht fahr ich eh fast nie und das mitm Sattel is mir wurscht.



Stimmt auch wieder. Außerdem kannst du ja auch einfach die Augen schließen, dann sieht dich eh keiner.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Mai 2017)

Was soll das jetzt heißen? Denkst du ich kann nicht fahren oder hälst mich für blöd? In meinem Leben hatte ich bisher noch nie Licht am Fahrrad. Warum auch? Ich fahr nicht wie ein Verrückter, halte mich an die STVO und schau lieber 2x bevor ich über die Kreuzung fahr.

Mir ist klar das ich ohne Licht bei Nacht nicht sicher bin, aber den Weg den ich fahr (falls es mal vorkommt) ist bestens Ausgeleuchtet. Und das sind 5 Minuten Fahrweg und alle Kreuzungen haben hier Ampeln.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Mai 2017)

Die Einfahrten, "Laternenparkplätze", etc haben allerdings keine Ampeln, die fahren auf Sicht.   Und wenn man in einem Auto ist rechnet man nicht mit einem Fahrzeug mit 20kmh+ wenn man kein Licht sieht. 

Ich bin selber auch schon (als die Akkus leer waren) ein mal ohne Licht gefahren, in der Nachschau sehr gefährlich und selbst wenn ich aufmerksam bin und heile ankomme, die Autofahrer werden unnötigerweise in eine Ausnahmesituation gebracht, die immer Risiken mit sich bringt.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Mai 2017)

Hier ist ab 22 Uhr meistens eh nichts los. Ein Auto alle 10 Minuten. Ich lade mal ein Bild von dem "gefährlichen" Eck hoch. Der Rest des Weges ist eh für Autos Tabu/ist ein Radweg auf dem Gehweg.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Mai 2017)

Der Sattel ist einer der drei Kontaktpunkte zwischen Fahrer und Fahrrad. Der ist nicht nur zum sitzen da, sondern auch um das Kippen des Fahrrades zu kontrollieren, zu verhindern oder nach Bedarf herbeizuführen.

Ein schlecht gewartetes Verkehrsmittel in nicht StVZO-konformen Zustand ist wirklich nichts worauf man stolz sein sollte.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Mai 2017)

Bei uns würde das schnell teuer werden, allein die defekte beleuchtung würde 1 Punkt in Flensburg und 40€ machen, der rest nochmal zusätzlich ne Geldbusse, da würd die Polizei auch kein Auge mehr zudrücken, mittlerweile werden hier auch viel Kontrollen gemacht bzgl. Fahrräder, zugegeben keins meiner Bikes entspricht der StVO, aber nicht weil sie verkehrsunsicher sind sondern weils Sportgeräte sind, dafür hab ich aber immer meine Beleuchtung einstecken und bisher hab ich keine Probleme bekommen, ich vermeide es allerdings auch auf der Strasse zu fahren, und im Dunklen nur wenn es nicht anders geht, aber dann eben mit ausreichender Beleuchtung. Naja anderes Thema, morgen bekomm ich endlich mein CaneCreek Dämpfer  bin schon so gespannt auf das Teil


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Mai 2017)

Stryke, der Sattel dreht sich ja nur wenn ich nicht Draufsitze. Und glaub mir, ich beherrsche mein Fahrrad/Motorrad ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Mai 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Stryke, der Sattel dreht sich ja nur wenn ich nicht Draufsitze. Und glaub mir, ich beherrsche mein Fahrrad/Motorrad ^^



90% aller Autofahrer denken auch sie wären unter den besten 10% aller Autofahrer ...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Mai 2017)

Habe ich ja nie Behauptet. Ich will nur anmerken das ich definitiv nicht schlecht Fahre.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dafür das auf nem Trail auszutragen   
Mein Double Barrel ist da  frisch vom Service generalüberholt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Mai 2017)

Einverstanden! Ich nehm sogar mein Fahrrad ^^


----------



## dekay55 (13. Mai 2017)

kommt nur drauf an was für ne Strecke  Mit dem Peugeot zu fahren ist ja nun mal auch keine große Kunst, schnell geht damit eh nicht, nimm mal nen Bike mit nen kurzen Radstand was Agil wie sau ist dafür aber auch keinen Fahrfehler verzeiht und Bretter damit mal über nen Trail, das ist nochmal ne ganz anders Geschichte. Ich hätt vor der Tür aber noch nen altes Gazelle Trimmer stehen wenn ich das wieder fit mache .....  
Aber lassen wir das, die meisten hier fahren halt Bikes aus ner ganz anderen Kategorie, deins ist halt nen Damen Stadtrad in desolaten zustand  ohne das jetzt Böse zu meinen, mal kurz von A nach B zu fahren wirds reichen, die meisten würden halt nicht mit nem Bike in diesem Zustand fahren, nicht weil sie es nicht können, sondern weil es keinerlei Spaß macht, mich eingeschlossen, Ich fahr ja Fahrrad nicht weil ich es muss, sondern weil ich Spaß dran hab.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2017)

Allgemein ist Licht am Rad ganz praktisch, um
- Hindernisse rechtzeitig sehen zu können
- Fußgänger, Radfahrer und Autofahrer nicht zu erschrecken, weil man plötzlich auftaucht
- von den Autos auch auf gerader Strecke gesehen zu werden

In der Stadt auf dem Radweg mit guter Beleuchtung ist es oft ohne Licht machbar, aber nicht sicher. Aber spätestens außerorts oder innerorts auf der mehrspurigen Straße ist Licht zwingend nötig.
Bei vielen Radfahrern kommt ja noch hinzu, dass sie sich nicht an Verkehrsregeln halten. Vor allem rote Ampeln sind für die meisten unsichtbar.

Problem ist aber wohl auch, dass viele Radfahrer nur die Billig-Funzeln ihres 200€ Baumarktrades kennen. Wenn man mal ein Fahrrad gefahren ist, dass eine leuchtstarke Lampe hat, die dann halt gerne alleine mal locker 100€ kosten kann, weiß man wie toll Licht am Rad sein kann.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Mai 2017)

So neuer Dämpfer verbaut, neue Laufräder verbaut, und ich wollt mal Testen was Schwalbe Reifen so Taugen, hab mal paar Wicked Will verbaut,  Das Bike fährt sich komplett anders viel viel Agiler und ich bin weitaus schneller. Der Dämpfer ist einfach nen absoluter Traum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch dann fings an zu Regnen .... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich hats volle kanne aufs Maul gelegt, laut GPS Logger bin ich mit 29km/h nen Hügel runtergebrettert leg mich in die Kurve wie immer und mir sind vorder und hinterrad weggerutscht, bin 4 meter übern schotter geschreddert   Diese sch.... Schwalbe Reifen, sobalds nass wird haben die null Bodenhaftung mehr, ich bin schon so oft mit den Maxxis ( Minion DHF hinten, HighRoller vorn ) die gleiche stelle bei nässe lang geheizt ohne nur nen anzeichen davon das die Bodenhaftung verlieren.... also das wars für mich, nie wieder fahr ich nen Schwalbe reifen, selbst mit meinen Maxxis SemiSlicks hab ich ne bessere Bodenhaftung als mit diesen verdammten Schwalbe reifen, zum glück is dem Bike nix passiert weils auf mir lag beim Rutschen  Naja war jetz das erste mal das es mich aufs Maul gelegt hat, besser so als nen Baum zu küssen, jetz hab ich wenigst mal paar Kampfspuren


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Mai 2017)

Keine Ahnung was mit meinem Fahrrad los ist. Hatte ja das Fahrrad komplett auseinander gebaut zum Sauber machen und jetzt, weil hinten gar nichts mehr ging, überall die Klötze ausgewechselt.

Gut, haben vorne geschliffen, dachte aber nach 2 Tagen einbremsen wird das schon laufen. Nach 2 Tagen der Ohrenqual daheim nochmal getestet. Nach 5-6 Umdrehungen stand das Rad von selbst. Gut, Scheibe biegt sich auch ein bisschen, also nochmal mitteln. Habe ich die statische Seite bisschen raus gedreht, aber immens an Bremskraft eingebüßt. Schrauben gelockert, Bremse gezogen, fest geschraubt. Nach dem Testen wieder nichts.

Habe ich dann zwei alte Beläge genommen, sobald ich zu weit raus drehe verliere ich die Bremskraft wieder, grad so eingestellt, dass ich noch genug Kraft habe, gemittelt, schleift und quietscht. Die Bremsscheibe biegt sich nicht, hat keine Dellen drin, es ist dauerhaft ohne Unterbrechung. Ich habe keine Ahnung was hier ab geht. Sicher ist mein erstes Fahrrad und jeder fängt mal klein an, aber ich komme grad nicht mehr klar. 

Ich habe genau 3 verfickte Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Den Zug den ich lockern oder festziehen kann, was aber nichts bringt, weil nach einer gewissen Strecke der Zug am Maximum ist und ich einfach nur anfange früher und härter zu bremsen, kann es also nicht sein. Ich habe die Möglichkeit die starre Seite, die nicht bewegt wird zu justieren. Gehe ich weiter rein, erhöht sich die Bremskraft, aber es schleift mehr, gehe ich zu weit raus verliere ich die Bremskraft. Und halt das ganze System mitteln, damit sich die Scheibe nicht biegt. Beim Rad einbauen kann ich ja wohl schlecht was falsch machen, noch kann irgendwas verbogen sein, weil das ganze System am Rahmen fest gemacht ist.

Studierste Ingenieurwesen, sollst später mal Photovoltaikanlagen planen, oder Produktionssysteme bewerten und effektiver betreiben und scheiterst an ein paar bekloppten Fahrradbremsen


----------



## dekay55 (13. Mai 2017)

Wart mal das hat mich letzt schon irritiert, du hast Mechanische Scheibenbremsen ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Mai 2017)

Ich korrigiere. Behinderte mechanische Scheibenbremsen

Ja, sind nicht hydraulisch. Will aufrüsten, aber Geld


----------



## dekay55 (13. Mai 2017)

Nja, lass mich raten Promax  Bremsen? Das war was mich irritiert hatte letzt als du von den Zügen geredet hast, da dacht ich automatisch an Felgenbremsen. 
Ich denk da wirste selbst mit den Billigsten Shimanos für 60€ besser fahren bzw Bremsen. Die Nachteile bei den Mechanischen ist zum einen das du keine automatische Belagnachjustierung hast, und das sich die Bremsscheiben immer verziehen weil die Scheibe gegen den festsitzenden Belag gedrückt wird.  Da ist nen schleifen fast immer vorprogramiert, besondern Promax Bremsen haste entweder Schleifen, oder keine Bremswirkung, an solchen hatte ich mich auch schon mal totgeschraubt bei nem Bike eines bekannten, da hab ich selbst an mir gezweifelt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Mai 2017)

Ist von Tektro, aber dürfte sich dann wohl nicht geben. Muss leider warten für neue Bremsen, sind bald wieder Studiengebühren fällig und muss 2 Monate Praktikum machen, während Klausurphase, da ist nicht viel mit arbeiten.

Hilft mir jetzt erstmal, dass ich wohl doch nicht so behindert bin  Danke


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Mai 2017)

GPS Logger lasse ich auch oft mitlaufen, Rekord bisher 66kmh Spitze auf nem ~300Meter bergab Stückchen 

Bei Regen bin ich mit meinen Schwalbe Reifen auch sehr vorsichtig, das Heck wird doch schon recht unruhig und in Kurven reinlegen traue ich mich da erst recht nicht. Ich fahre aber auch aktuell 3,5bar (29x2,25 Reifengröße), damit ich mal vom Fleck komme, das fährt schon sehr agil.

Ich nutze das Rad seid Februar eigentlich wie ein Auto, Busfahren macht einfach keinen Spaß...

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (13. Mai 2017)

Na wenigst konnt ich etwas beitragen, auch wenn es jetzt nicht wirklich das ist was du dir sicherlich erhofft hast.  Hast du mal geschaut bei Youtube da gibts paar Tutorials was Mechanische Scheibenbremsen angeht, da sind manch gute Tutorials dabei, so hab ich z.b auch gelernt Laufräder einzuspeichern und zu justieren 

Ja nach das mit den Schwalbe reifen das Kamm überraschend, ich hätt mich vorsichtig rantasten sollen und nicht auf Selbstmord Kommando das gleiche machen wie mit den Maxxis, aber ich hatt einfach nicht erwartet das ich null Grenzbereich hab, entweder Grip oder gar nicht das Kamm schon sehr überraschend, aus Fehlern Lernt man  Dann nem ich die Schwalbe zum Bremsen einfahren und schrubb die runter.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2017)

Oh je ... ja mechanische Scheibenbremsen mit einem starren Bremsbelag sind einfach nur ätzend  

Viel Glück damit noch ...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. Mai 2017)

Ja, ich sehe schon. Hätte ich wohl mal lieber 50-100 Euro mehr investiert beim Fahrradkauf. Dann müsste ich wohl jetzt nicht nachrüsten


----------



## dekay55 (14. Mai 2017)

passiert is passier, Jetz musst das beste draus machen  Vor nen Paar seiten war das Thema schonmal wo gesagt wurde lieber bisl mehr investieren mit gescheiter Baugruppe statt spaeter aufrüsten, aber beim ersten Bike macht man wohl immer fehler, geht mir ja nicht anders, hab bei den ersten 2 Bikes auch viel Lehrgeld zahlen müssen. Dafür kannst halt jetz gleich in was gescheites deiner Wahl investieren, bis 100€ bekommst da schon was brauchbares gutes. Musst halt bedenken das du gleich neue Bremsscheiben und am besten nen Service Kit passend zu den Bremsen dazu kaufst, dann kannst auch selbst die Leitungen Kürzen und selbst entlüften, bei ner nachträglich gekauften Bremse musst du eh zu 99% die Leitungen kürzen und danach entlüften.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2017)

Die gute Nachricht ist doch: Wenn du schon die billigen Scheibenbremsen hast, dann hat dein Fahrrad immerhin alle notwendigen Vorrichtungen für Scheibenbremsen  

Guck doch mal auf bikemarkt.mtb-news.de da finden sich gute Komplettsets Bremsen für deutlich unter 100€.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. Mai 2017)

Naja, was heißt Fehler. Es war ja klar wofür das Fahrrad ist. Uni fahren, es dort stehen lassen am Tag und am WE mal eine Fahrradtour machen, gerne auch Offroad. Da waren 400 Euro eigentlich so der beste Preis zwischen Qualität und es tut weh wenn das Fahrrad weg ist. Dass man dafür kein ultra leichtes Fahrrad bekommt, etc pp war ja klar.

Aber diese Bremsen. Ich als Ingenieur würde mich schämen sowas zu verbauen. Muss mich halt auf die Bremsen verlassen, fahre jeden Tag eine Steigung von 53 Metern. Hat mich desletzt schon fast erwischt. Bin mit ca 35 runter, als einer meint 20 Meter vor mir links abbiegen zu müssen. Hatte geregnet. Bremsen gezogen, aus Reflex voll zu und ich bin einfach nur gerutscht. Hätte nichts mehr tun können. Hat es zum Glück noch gesehen.

Und bei der Fahrradtour hatte ich volle Bremsleistung hinten. Ich habe dem Fahrrad halt schon gut gegeben, bin mit 30 durch jede Pfütze, überall war Sand drin, aber plötzlich einfach 0 Bremsleistung. Die Scheibe ist einfach durch, ohne Reibung. Ohne Vorderbremse hätte ich schieben müssen

Naja, was solls. Hole mir dann eine hydraulische für 130 und gut ist. Kann ja eh nicht mehr viel fahren. Ende Juni sind schon die ersten Prüfungen, Juli habe ich 2 Monate Praktikum mit Prüfungen. Jetzt ist das Spaßleben erstmal vorbei, die nächsten 4 Monate


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. Mai 2017)

So Leuts. Noch 40 km, dann habe ich meine ersten 1000 voll 

Leider nicht unfallfrei. Bin vor zwei Tagen mit 25 bei Regen in eine Kurve, kurz gebremst und zack, da lag er


----------



## dekay55 (16. Mai 2017)

Schwalbe Reifen ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, nennen wir es einfach mal Schwalbe-Reifen


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Mai 2017)

Fährst du Slicks, kriegst die Chicks  

Sind die vorne genau so schlimm?

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (16. Mai 2017)

Uhh Selbstgemachte Semislicks, Aber die gibts doch auch Fertig zu kaufen 
Und was bekomm ich mit Semi Slicks ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei deinen Pneus isses schon fast kein Wunder, da is halt wirklich garnix mehr. Je nachdem was und wie du fährst kann ich die die Conti´s X-King sehr ans Herz legen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. Mai 2017)

Ne, vorne sind sie noch normal. Fahre ja zu 90% nur Straßenverkehr. Am Anfang hatte ich einfach zu viel Spaß beim Driften, inzwischen kommt die Abnutzung davon, dass ich die Bremsen kaum regulieren kann, bzw mich ständig umgewöhnen muss, weil ich hier und in letzter Zeit so viel umstellen muss. Vorne bremse ich mit den alten Belägen nur noch wenn ich den Zug durch drücke. Wenn ich jetzt aber wieder nachjustiere, dann schleift es noch mehr wie jetzt schon. Hinten habe ich jetzt neue Beläge aus dem Fachgeschäft, hat mir wohl irgendeine ******* gegeben, quietschen ohne Ende. Sind wohl pures Metall. Hätte fragen sollen, was das für Belag ist. 31 Euro für bezahlt. Inzwischen bin ich einfach nur noch froh, dass ich irgendwie zum Stehen komme. Und nicht selten eben durch Rutschen 

Werde mir jetzt erst nochmal billige für <20 Euro drauf machen und wenn ich wieder was locker bin was gescheites holen. Bei dem Gewicht meines Fahrrads machen gute Reifen auch nichts mehr. Dafür sind meine Oberschenkel ungemein gewachsen


----------



## dekay55 (17. Mai 2017)

Naja Gute leichte Reifen machen nen ganzen Haufen aus, Physik, Stichwort Rotationsmoment und Massenverteilung. 
100Gram am Reifen eingespart bringt soviel wie 1kg am Rahmen gespart, so in etwa war die Faustregel, dazu nochmal der Abrollwiederstand von den Reifen. Ich merks gut an meinem Downhiller, ich hab 600g  jetzt eingespart an den Felgen und Reifen und das hat sich drastisch bemerkbar gemacht. Bin im Moment dabei Kondition und Muskelkraft aufzubauen drum Fahr ich mit dem schwersten Bomber den ich hab täglich ne 10-15km Tour ( klingt nicht viel ich weiß, aber mach das mal mit nen 18kg Downhill Bike ) Gestern hab ich es sogar geschafft im Sprint das teil auf knapp 40km/h zu beschleunigen, das wär mit den schweren Felgen nen ding der Unmöglichkeit gewesen . Zugegeben das geht aber auch nur mit meinem Mongoose weil das Teil beim Pedalieren null komma garnicht wippt und die Rahmengeometrie es zulässt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Mai 2017)

Musst mir nicht sagen wie es ist mit Gewicht zu fahren. Laut Hersteller habe ich 14,2 kg Vanilla. Dazu kommen dann noch Spritzschutz vorne und hinten, das Schloss was ich ständig dabei habe, dann noch eine 500 ml-Flasche die immer gefüllt ist  Da ich noch ein recht altmodischer Student bin, kommt dann nochmal was von dem dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glasflasche mit 0,7 Litern ist immer dabei. Lass es mal 5kg noch zusätzlich an Gepäck sein. Sind wir ganz locker bei 20 kg und mehr


Morgen habe ich dann die 1000 Kilometer voll. Wenn wir mal großzügig sind ziehen wir davon mal 100 an reinen Fahrradtouren ab. D.h. 300km/Monat, 10km/Tag. Ich fahre jeden Tag mindestens einmal diesen Berg hier hoch. Das sind 48 Meter Steigung auf 1 km verteilt. Oft auch mehrmals, wenn ich auf Arbeit muss, vorher mich umziehe, wenn ich einkaufen fahre, etc pp. 

Ich bin von Natur aus absolut gar nicht muskulös, ich bin ein echter Lauch und habe jetzt seit Oktober 16, seit ich Pizza ausfahre, bzw die 3 Monate in denen ich jetzt privat auch fahre, das hier aufgebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat leider meine Performance beim Joggen absolut nicht verbessert. Da ist auch eher der Kreislauf der Flaschenhals 

Ich jage morgens eigentlich generell mit 30 km/h durch die Stadt. Da wir einige 30er-Zonen haben, fließe ich mit dem Verkehr quasi mit. Durchschnitt ist aber eher 20-25. Wenn ich es wirklich jagen müsste, wäre auf der Ebene wohl bei 35-37 Schluss, weil meine 21 Gänge limitieren. Ich probiere mal bessere Mäntel aus, ob ich da was spüre, aber über neue Felgen usw denke ich erst gar nicht nach. Ich muss jetzt wie gesagt das Bremssystem austauschen, dann müssen neue Mäntel drauf und ich habe immer noch das Problem mit dem Antriebssystem, dass ich da extrem lautes Klackern höre, bzw eine kleine Unterbrechung have, vor allem in den unteren Gängen und ich weiß nicht wo es her kommt. Ich weiß nicht ob es das Lager ist. Schalten tut das Fahrrad zu 95% immer wie es soll. Manchmal hängt mal der zweite Gang, aber kann mich nicht beschweren. Da könnten vllt auch noch Kosten auf mich zu kommen.

Für die Preisklasse war es halt auch nie als Performance-Bike gedacht. Sonst hätte ich locker mal noch 500-1000 drauf legen müssen. Es bringt mich täglich von a nach b, ohne Schmerzen und eigentlich recht komfortabel und es reicht um am WE mal durch den Wald zu jagen, oder auch mal längere Fahrradtouren


----------



## dekay55 (17. Mai 2017)

Ja gut mein Rucksack wiegt auch nochmal 5kg mindestens, ich schleif ja auch Werkzeug mit, was halt nen kleinen unterschied macht aufm Downhill Bike, hab ich 2.5er Schlappen drauf, das macht sich schon erheblich bemerkbar, habs grad wieder gemerkt zwischen den Schwalbe 2.5er Reifen und den Maxxis 2.5er ( die sind in etwa wie nen 2.35er  breit da Maxxis reifen allgemein bisl schmaler sind. )  Und siehe da bei meinem 12km Trail bin ich 4 Minuten schneller.  Endgeschwindigkeit kommt aber auch nicht unbedingt auf die Gänge drauf an, ich fahr Aktuell nur 9 Gänge, es ist halt die Trettgeschwindigkeit und mit wieviel Power man in die Pedale tritt, die fast 40 gingen aber auch nur im Wiegetritt und die Gabel fast zu,  bin selbst erstaunt das ich das geschafft hab. 
Was dein Problem mit den Gängen angeht, ich bin mir immer noch sehr sicher das deine Schaltung einfach nur verstellt ist, du hast 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten, die Oberen Gänge die unteren Gänge und die mittleren Gänge, das die oberen Gänge sauber schalten bedeutet noch lang nicht das die niedrigen Gänge korrekt eingestellt sind, und umgedreht.  Du kannst selbst mal prüfen wenn du mal schaust wie der Schaltkäfig hinten zu den Ritzeln steht, und vorallem was für nen Abstand du da hast. Da ist es halt verdammt praktisch nen Montageständer zu haben, ansonst bike hinten Hochbocken und schauen wie sich die Schaltung verhält, wenn du so weiterfährst dann kommen kosten auf dich zu,  den der Verschleiß ist sehr hoch wenn die Schaltung nicht sauber eingestellt ist.  Und so wie sich das anhört bei dir ist die Schaltung verstellt.

Btw ich weis ja das es kein Performance Bike ist  Man kanns auch nicht wirklich vergleichen zwischen nem Downhill Bomber, nem Freerider oder nem CrossCountry Bike, wichtig ist letztendlich das du Spass dran hast


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Mai 2017)

Würde gerne mal ein Rennrad oder ein leichtes Fahrrad fahren. Wahrscheinlich würde ich dann davon fliegen  Ach ich finde das schon ok so. Für Ausdauer habe ich das Joggen, für Kraft das Fahrrad fahren. Heute hat mich das schon angepisst. Von 8-17 Uhr in der Uni gehockt und dann bei 27°C den Berg hier hoch. Aber wenn man dann halt mal 4 Stockwerke zur Bibliothek hoch rennt, als wäre es nix und hinter dir alle kollabieren, weiß man, wofür man es tut 

Ich schau mal ob ich einen guten Guide finde. Ich kann es halt nur rekonstruieren wenn ich drauf sitze. Habe ja schon daheim getestet. Auf den Kopf gestellt und durch geschaltet. Als Laie nichts fest gestellt. Alle Anfänge sind schwer, merke ich ja im Studium täglich


----------



## dekay55 (18. Mai 2017)

Das mit dem davon fliegen kann gut sein, geht mir immer so wenn ich dann mal wieder mein Cube fahre ( 8,7kg )  passiert mir fast immer das ich beim Anfahren nen Wheelie mach, weil ich wie nen Ochse in die Pedale trete,  Im moment isses doch das schönste Wetter, ich hab heut gut 20km runtergeschrubbt,  allerdings hab ich keine krassen Steigungen zum glück.  
Hm Bike aufn Kopf stellen ich weis nicht ob du da wirklich dann die Fehler rekonstruieren kannst, oder gehst mal in Radladen vorbei schilderst dein Problem und fragst erstmal was kosten würde, ich denk Schaltung einstellen wird nur nen Appel und Ei kosten, wenn Erfahrung hast geht das recht flott.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2017)

Merkt euch, die Leistung beim Laufen kann man nur durch Lauftraining beeinflussen, nicht durch Rad fahren 
Wer beim Laufen Probleme mit dem Kreislauf bekommt, läuft entweder zu schnell oder unregelmäßig, oder beides ...

Kondition baue ich allerdings beim Radfahren auf, denn zwei Std und mehr auf dem Rad sind nicht allzu schwer.
Aber zwei Std Laufen, das ist schon was anderes!


----------



## Leob12 (18. Mai 2017)

Ja, viel langweiliger^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2017)

Ja geht so, kann man gut chilln bei und es fliegt nicht alles so schnell an einen vorbei, wie auf dem Rad


----------



## dekay55 (18. Mai 2017)

Laufen hab ich früher immer gemacht, teils 20 km am Tag, Mir liegts Fahren einfach mehr, und es beansprucht den Körper mehr je nachdem was und wie man Fährt. 
Und das fahren im Regen macht mir weniger aus als das Laufen im Regen  wenn ich grad so aktuell ausm Fenster schaue, scheis Wetter aber nützt ja alles nix.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2017)

Krass, bei mir ist es genau andersherum ...
Heute laufen wäre bei den Temperaturen eine Qual für mich, da brauch ich den Fahrtwind.
Laufen ist eher mein Schlechtwetterding, lässt also im Sommer ziemlich nach.
Von Mai bis Oktober sind die guten Fahrradmonate, die restlichen Monate fahre ich wesentlich weniger aber trotzdem noch regelmäßig


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Mai 2017)

Kannst du das Hängen im zweiten Gang (Kettenblatt/Ritzel?) genauer eingrenzen/beschreiben? Nur beim Hoch- oder Runterschalten in/aus dem Zweiten?

Bei mir sind die Ritzel hinten manchmal etwas träge, wenn Dreck drauf ist. "Aussetzer" während der Fahrt könnten vorkommen wenn die Kette zwischen zwei Ritzeln hin und her springt, da hilft ne Runde einstellen. Wenn ich es (umgedreht) einstelle teste ich auch oft mal mit etwas Druck auf der Hinterradbremse um Last zu simulieren.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Mai 2017)

Naja, was heißt Probleme mit dem Kreislauf. Ich habe ja vorletztes Jahr "professionell" mit joggen angefangen. Diesen Winter hatte ich aufgrund von 20 Stunden Arbeit/Woche und Studium eigentlich Pause und mache jetzt ab und zu noch bisschen. Zurzeit laufe ich gute 5-5,5 km/30 Minuten, also ca 10 km/h. Ich renne dabei aber halt auch im Pulsbereich von 170-180 was in einem Pulsbereich von ca 80-90% liegt, wenn man von einem Maximalpuls von 200 ausgeht, was jetzt nicht allzu unrealistisch ist. Vllt noch 5-10 drauf hauen, weiß ich nicht. Das ist für Laufen halt hoch, bzw "schnell". Aber auf die Geschwindigkeit bezogen sind 10 km/h halt gar nichts, Schneckentempo. Ich dachte das Fahrradfahren hätte darauf einen Einfluss und würde mein Kreislaufsystem bisschen stärken.

Ich habe manchmal Probleme beim Hochschalten vom 2. auf den 3., bzw auch mal vom 1. auf den 2.. Man hört halt, dass die Kette schleift und rüber will, tut es aber nicht. Ich denke aber, das ist auch Temperaturabhängig. Schalte ich paar mal rum, tut es das auch wieder. Mein Problem ist eher, dass ich in niedrigen Gängen pro Umdrehung eine Unterbrechung drin habe und auch ein Geräusch entsteht. Wenn ich es beschreiben müsste, würde ich sagen, wie wenn du deine Pedale ein paar mm zurück drehst und dann ruckartig deine Kette wieder spannst. So von der Lautstärke her, bzw auch von der Tonart her. Und man fühlt so einen ganz kleinen Ruck, als würde die Kette 0,01 mm nach vorne springen oder so. Du merkst einfach auch, dass da was nicht rund läuft. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass es intensiver wird, je mehr die Pedale unter Krafteinwirkung stehen, d.h. bei Bergfahrten, wo man dann wirklich rein tritt. Je höher ich gehe umso geringer wird die Intensität bzw die Wiederholung. Die Kette läuft ruhig, sie will nicht rüber springen, oder tut sonst was blödes. Ich als Laie kann es halt absolut gar nicht einschätzen was das ist. Vllt das Lager, die Kette, etc pp. Ich kann es auch daheim nicht reproduzieren, da läuft alles sauber durch.

Pedale sind fest und laufen sauber durch, sonst hätte ich vllt gesagt die eiern. Ich habe keine Ahnung


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Mai 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5lollK0nwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So, ich war jetzt draußen und habe versucht es festzuhalten. War gar nicht so einfach , aber ich konnte das Geräusch jetzt einigermaßen isoliert aufnehmen. Dieses ganz laute am Anfang, als würde ich mein Handy wo gegen schlagen, das ist es!

Das hat für mich nichts mit Kette zu tun. Das ist doch das Lager, oder irgendwas mit den Pedalen. Das spüre ich im Pedal, Seitenunabhängig. Heute war es im linken Pedal zu spüren und wenn man genau hin schaut, kann man einen Art Rythmus feststellen. Immer in der fast selben Stellung. Manchmal ist es da, manchmal nicht. Das hat doch nix mit der Schaltung zu tun, bzw dass die Kette springen will. Die müsste man ja irgendwie besonders hören.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. Mai 2017)

Klingt für mich ein bisschen wie die Kugellager. Hatte mein Vorvorletztes Bike auch.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Mai 2017)

Ja, dachte ich mir schon. Viel Stadtverkehr und bin jetzt auch niemand der sanft anfährt, bzw allzu runter schaltet

Was kostet der Spaß ca wenn man ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis möchte und nicht alle 1000km das Lager wechseln möchte?


----------



## dekay55 (18. Mai 2017)

Lager an der Tretkurbel, würd ich jetz auch drauf tippen, hat die Tretkurbel irgendwie spiel wenn du dran rumrüttelst ? Allerdings mach mich die beschreinbung stutzig wie sich das auswirkt, da kam mir noch in den sinn das es vieleicht ne Sperrklinke sein könnte die ihren Tod ankündigt, so rein vom logischen her, ich hatt noch nie ne Defekte Sperrklinge, aber dann müsste es sich auch so anfühlen als würds einmal durchrutschen und man müsste nen deutlichen ruck spüren, aber da dürft das klacken nicht so Dumpf sein sondern eher Hell glaub ich.

Je nachdem was es fürn Lager ist, kostet dich nen gescheites Industrielager 5-10€ wenns das komplette Tretlager ist wirste um die 50€ los werden, je nachdem was da für nen Lager verbaut ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2017)

Ja, das klingt nach dem Innenlager (auch Tretlager genannt).

Die kosten nicht die Welt ...   das einzige Problem kann sein, die ein- und auszubauen, wenn sie beschädigt sind.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. Mai 2017)

Das hat mein derzeitiges Fahrrad das allerdings auch 25 Jahre alt ist.

Würde definitiv auf die Kugellager tippen.
Wenn es knackt, "rutscht" das Pedal dann ein gutes Stück nach unten?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Mai 2017)

Ich weiß nicht ob es ein Rutschen ist. Ich spüre es auf jeden Fall in den Pedalen, es "läuft nicht mehr rund" man hat da einen kurzen Widerstand, bzw als würdes. Es ist wie als wäre dein Pedal bisschen locker und an einer bestimmten Stelle drückst du es schnell zurück in den Ursprungszustand oder so. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung wie ich es beschreiben soll  Es ist wie ein kleines Steinchen im Schuh. Man merkt, dass es da ist, man weiß, dass es da nicht hin gehört, aber eigentlich hat man da keine Beeinträchtigung durch 

Muss ich wohl dann von nem Laden machen lassen, weil ich das Werkzeug nicht habe. So 50-70 werde ich wohl dann los sein. Wie schnell muss man das wechseln? Kann man das noch so 200-300 km ignorieren?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. Mai 2017)

Kommt ganz drauf an. Mit meinem alten MTB bin ich bestimmt noch 1-2 Monate täglich gefahren. Da hab ich dann hinten die Trommel gewecheselt und vorne gleich die neue Tretkurbel. Schlimmer wurds nicht, besser aber auch nicht ^^

2 Wochen später wurds dann geklaut -.-


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2017)

Mal eine Frage an euch:

Bei meinem neuen Rad hat letztens auf einmal der Freilauf komplett blockiert. Die Nabe ist eine Shimano XT, hat jetzt etwa 500km runter ... also noch recht neu. 

Erst mit der Kettenpeitsche und mächtig Gewalt habe ich sie wieder gedreht bekommen, wobei sie sich dann wieder löste aber noch einige Umdrehungen brauchte um wieder "rund" zu laufen. 

Seit dem keine Probleme mehr. 


Aber ich knobel immer noch daran, was da passiert ist. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## dekay55 (18. Mai 2017)

Also das ist definitiv ne Defekte Sperrklinke, entweder eine die angebrochen war und sich verhakt hat, oder ne sperrklinke die komplett abgebrochen war und sich verkantet hat. Den rest kannste dir selbst erklären denk ich  

Hab endlich mein Sram Bleed Kit mit dem Bleeding Edge Adapter, ich bin begeistert, ich hab noch nie so einfach und sauber ne Bremse entlüftet wie die Sram Guide R. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2017)

Tretlager fängt bei meinen Stevens auch grad an Spiel zu bekommen, hört man aber nix von.
Ist definitiv noch einige Zeit fahrbar.
Neues kostet 20€ plus 20€ für den Einbau, also nicht die Welt. Werkstattpreise halt, den Lagersatz bekommt man in meinen Fall für 11,90€ online.
Bei den Preisen im Laden, lass ich es aber lieber machen, die können das schneller und haben auch alle Werkzeuge da.

Bei meinen Pegasus hab ich jetzt das dritte Tretlager drin, die hielten so 3000-5000km.

Nochmal kurz zum Laufen, 
Puls 170-180?? 
Find ich echt krass!
Laufe mit 140-150

Also Laufen geht definitiv mehr auf den Kreislauf als Radfahren.
Radfahren gibt mir die Ausdauer und der Puls bewegt sich ne ganze Ecke niedriger.
Für nen 150er Puls aufm Rad muss ich schon echt ordentlich Gas geben, dann komme ich aber nicht mehr weit


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Mai 2017)

Alles unter 160 langweilt mich. Aber jop, unter 170 bin ich eigentlich nie und für den Pulsbereich sind 10km/h einfach echt lahm. Ich dachte Fahrradfahren vergrößert mein Herz bisschen, erhöht das Lungenvolumen oder so, aber gar nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil, würde eher sagen ich bin noch schlechter geworden. Ich habe halt echt keine Ahnung was ich sonst noch machen soll, ich werde einfach nicht schneller. Soweit ich weiß ist mein Körper voll in Ordnung, aber selbst wenn ich im hohen Pulsbereich laufe, verbessert sich nichts. Was soll ich sonst noch machen, wenn ich sowieso schon im 170-180er Bereich bin? Das einzige was mir einfällt, wäre dann evtl sprinten. Ist schon ein bisschen frustrierend, da ich eigentlich doch mal irgendwann einen Halbmarathon laufen wollte und nicht erst nach 2,5 h ankommen will. Ja gut, ich mache es weil es Spaß macht und für die Gesundheit, aber man möchte doch schon besser werden, neue Ziele erreichen. Mal sehen ob sich da in Zukunft noch was tut


----------



## Leob12 (19. Mai 2017)

Schon mal einen Arzt aufgesucht? Vielleicht irgendeine Form von Bluthochdruck?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2017)

Wenn dein Ziel ist, einen Halbmarathon zu laufen, dann solltest du laufen trainieren ...  

Natürlich wird der Kreislauf auch beim Fahrradfahren trainiert, aber die Muskulatur wird doch deutlich anders belastet.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Mai 2017)

Vor allem ist es für die Gelenke eine ganz andere Belastung.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Mai 2017)

Also körperlich kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Puls und Blutdruck wurde vor 2 Jahren erst regelmässig kontrolliert. Das einzige was von der Norm abwisch, war der niedrigere Ruhepuls wegen Sport, was ja jeder von uns hier haben dürfte. Täglich Obst und Gemüse, genug trinken. Keine Kniebeschwerden, keine Rückenprobleme, kein Kopfweh, kein Schwindel, nichts.

Vielleicht reichen die 2 Mal pro Woche als Reiz einfach nicht mehr, dass es der Körper für nötig hält aufzubauen. Oder es ist halt echt meine genetische Obergrenze. Vllt dachte er sich, der Kerl sieht jetzt schon absolut gut aus, intelligent ist er auch, den können wir nicht auch noch in Sport gut werden lassen 

Ja, Halbmarathon ist schon ein Lebensziel, aber mein Ziel ist es auch mein Ingenieurstudium abzuschließen und das schließt sich beides ein bisschen aus  In 40 Tagen habe ich die ersten Prüfungen, danach habe ich 2 Monate Praktikum, währendessen ich dann innerhalb von 4 Wochen dann noch Strömungslehre und Werkstoffkunde lernen muss. Nebenher dann noch ein ordentliches Lauftraining zu absolvieren...

Ist auch egal. Wäre halt toll, wenn ich noch paar Steigerungen hätte, vor allem wenn die jungen immer an mir vorbei ziehen und ich schon im 180er-Bereich laufe und nichts mehr geht. Rennst dann da und gibst dein Bestes und es ist nicht genug 
Ist ja auch echt jammern auf hohem Niveau. 10km/h ist ja jetzt schon eine Hausnummer. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass ich nach 200 Metern in 5 Minuten kollabiere


Heute wo es kühl ist, hatte ich jetzt wieder 0 Probleme mit dem Lager. Versteh einer die Technik


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. Mai 2017)

Ich bin Konditionstechnisch nicht mehr so der Burner. 3 Jahre geraucht + 0% Sport eben. Mittlerweile ist es nach 5 Monaten dampfen vieeeel besser geworden. Ich renn Treppen wieder hoch, kann wieder 100M Sprints mit voller Leistung absolvieren (bin 3t bester aus meiner Klasse) und hab wieder Spaß am Fahrradfahren das jetzt auch wieder ohne Probleme längere Zeit auf 25km/h+ geht.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Mai 2017)

Ich habe zwanzig Jahre geraucht und nur ganz selten Sport in kurzen Phasen betrieben.
Bin vor etwa zwei Jahren mit dem Ausdauersport angefangen und das Fahrrad ist mein all Day Ding, geht immer und das ganze Jahr über.
Nen Schnitt von unter 25 kommt sehr selten vor, wenn dann morgens aufm Weg zur Arbeit und dann auch wetterbedingt.
In den Monaten Mai bis Oktober fahre ich zwischen 500-1000km im Monat.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich noch einen Halbmarathon laufen und dieses Jahrzehnt (oder bevor ich 40 werde  ) noch einen Marathon.

Noch eins zum Laufen (damit wir das Thema langsam mal zum Ende kriegen),
Auf Laufen und Joggen: von Lauftraining bis Laufschuhe - RUNNER’S WORLD gibt es alles Wissenswerte rund ums Laufen, von Grundlagen bis zum Ultraläufer.
Auf Youtube gibt es auch genug gute Videos zum Laufen, vorallem der "Turnschuhheizer" ist ein sehr sympathischer Typ


----------



## dekay55 (20. Mai 2017)

Ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen die 2017er Guide R zu Testen, geiles Teil ich bin echt erstaunt über die Bremspower, hab mir gleich mal meine Bremsscheiben geschrottet  Beißt zu Heftig zu und der Bremsgrip von den DHR 2 ist zu heftig gewesen, das haben die armen Formular Scheiben nicht überlebt, die hintere ist jetzt total Krum   Aber ich bin zufrieden das zeigt wie heftig die Beißt im Gegensatz zur Formula RX.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Mai 2017)

Wie schafft man das denn? :o
Ich schaffs immer maximal zu nem Stoppie oder nem rutschenden Hinterrad, sind dann vielleicht 5-8Meter aus guten 30kmh bergab.  Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit messen. 

Ich hab heute auch nen bisschen an der Bremse gearbeitet (Beläge kontrolliert + entgratet). Die Vorderen sind schon die Zweiten und trotzdem weiter runter als die Hinteren 

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (20. Mai 2017)

Mit bisl Geschwindigkeit ne Vollbremsung machen  Die Maxxis DHR2 entwickelt halt enormen Bremsgrip, die Rutschen so gut wie gar nicht sondern krallen sich in den Boden rein, das in Kombination mit bisl Fahrergewicht und ner Bremsscheibe die einfach zu labrig ist.  Muss halt die Beläge einfahren daher Vollbremsungen mit bisl höherer Geschwindigkeit, sollt ich aber nicht aufm Asphalt machen da kleben die DHR2 einfach zu arg.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Mai 2017)

Und ich bin froh, wenn meine überhaupt mal greifen


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2017)

Geht halt nix über gescheite Bremsen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. Mai 2017)

Ich hab normale Bremsen (Namen vergessen wie die heißen). Die sind eigentlich echt gut, aber sobald es Nass wird darf ich mir die Hände brechen. Da greift nix mehr.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2017)

Definiere mal "normale" Bremsen, für mich wär das der Tod bei nässe, drum kommt mir eben nix mehr anderes als Scheibenbremsen aufs Rad, allerhöchsten Magura HS33 noch als Felgenbremse


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. Mai 2017)

Backenbremsen. Also die, die am Rad sind


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2017)

Also Felgenbremsen, da ist die einzige Definition von gute Bremse für mich ne HS33 Hydraulische Felgenbremse, kann ich sehr empfehlen wenn man nicht auf Scheiben umrüsten will oder kann. Passt auf jeden Cantilever Sockel und bremst höllisch gut.  Nen Nachteil ist halt das die Felgen irgendwann mal Schrott sind bei ner Felgenbremse, vorallem wenn man Beläge mit Metalpartikel nimmt, bremst zwar im Nassen weitaus besser, aber der verschleiß der Felge is nich zu vernachlässigen, Ich hab schon mal ne Felge Kaputt gebremst, gut war auch ne 20 jahre alte Mavic ....


----------



## Gast201808272 (21. Mai 2017)

Ich hab jahrelang Felgenbremsen gefahren, aufgrund des Verschleißes und des ständigen Nachjustierens bin ich auf Scheibenbremsen umgestiegen. Aber so ganz wartungsfrei sind die auch nicht. Irgendwie werd ich damit auch nicht glücklich. Im Sommer kommt noch das Hitzeproblem dazu. Bei heftigen Bremsmanövern und hoher Außentemperatur dehnt sich die Bremsflüssigkeit aus und die Bremse fängt im schlimmsten Fall an zu schleifen oder zu blockieren. Oder hab ich schon wieder Luft drin? Hatte eigentlich erst entlüftet.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2017)

Dann machst du irgendwas falsch ...   Schleifen tun die ganz gerne, aber Hitzeprobleme sollten im normalen Gebrauch nicht auftreten.


----------



## Gast201808272 (21. Mai 2017)

Wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach zu viel Flüssigkeit im System. DOT Bremsflüssigkeit dehnt sich nunmal bei Wärme aus, von daher ist das nicht ungewöhnlich.
Kann natürlich aber auch zu viel Wasser im System sein.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2017)

Zu viel Flüssigkeit im System, flüssigkeit hat Wasser gezogen, oder zuviel Luft. Aber normalerweise Dehnt sich DOT nicht so heftig aus das die Bremse dann dicht macht, dann stimmt irgendwas gravierendes schon nicht.  Normal ist das auf keinen Fall, oder es ist ne Bremsanlage die einfach nen zu kleinen AGB hat, was ich mir aber beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann.  Und keine Bremse ist Wartungsfrei, am ehesten Bremsen mit Mineralöl, oder ne Bremse auf H2O Basis. Kurz gesagt Magura und Shimano Bremsen sind bisl Wartungsärmer.  Schleifen ja kann passieren, sollte aber nicht bei ner Gescheiten Bremse wenn der Brems sattel richtig ausgerichtet ist,
Was ist es den für ne Bremsanlage ?


----------



## BunkerFunker (23. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute

Ich habe vor Kurzem mit dem Laufen angefangen und möchte mir nun eine günstige Pulsuhr zulegen.
Denn man sollte ja immer etwa den gleichen Puls haben, damit man auch effektiv Trainieren kann und sieht wie man sich mit der Zeit verbessert. 

Die Vielfalt an Pulsuhren ist für mich geistig Armen undurchschaubar und deshalb die Frage ob jemand von euch ein zuverlässiges und günstiges Gerät kennt? 

Auf weitere technische Spielereien kann ich verzichten, mir ist einfach die Überwachung des Pulses wichtig, damit ich eine konstante Leistung an den Tag legen kann.


----------



## Gast201808272 (23. Mai 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Zu viel Flüssigkeit im System, flüssigkeit hat Wasser gezogen, oder zuviel Luft. Aber normalerweise Dehnt sich DOT nicht so heftig aus das die Bremse dann dicht macht, dann stimmt irgendwas gravierendes schon nicht.  Normal ist das auf keinen Fall, oder es ist ne Bremsanlage die einfach nen zu kleinen AGB hat, was ich mir aber beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann.  Und keine Bremse ist Wartungsfrei, am ehesten Bremsen mit Mineralöl, oder ne Bremse auf H2O Basis. Kurz gesagt Magura und Shimano Bremsen sind bisl Wartungsärmer.  Schleifen ja kann passieren, sollte aber nicht bei ner Gescheiten Bremse wenn der Brems sattel richtig ausgerichtet ist,
> Was ist es den für ne Bremsanlage ?



Ist eine Avid Elixir 3. Falls die einen Ausgleichsbehälter hat, hab ich ihn noch nicht gefunden 
Die Bremsflüssigkeit ist aber auch schon lange drin, die sollte wohl mal gewechselt werden.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Mai 2017)

Dann würd ich mal sagen, hat Wasser gezogen und ist zuviel Flüssigkeit drinne, der Ausgleichbehälter der Elixir 3 sitz direkt im Hebel drinne, bzw der Kolben liegt sogar im Ausgleichbehälter, deswegen ist die Elixir auch sehr anfällig was Überfüllung angeht. 

Bin grad dabei meine alte Magura Louise in den Ruhestand zu schicken und sie gegen ne Formula RX mit C1 Hebel zu ersetzen, die Louise hat sehr gelitten bei mir  vor 3 Monaten war die noch Sauber und frische Beläge drauf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Mai 2017)

Beurer PM 25 Pulsuhr: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Benutze ich selbst und kann ich empfehlen. Mehr braucht man eigentlich nur im Profibereich. Ist halt kein Bluetooth-Band. Wenn du Apps verwenden willst, wie z.B. Runtastic, dann würde ich eher zu einem mit dem Handy kompatiblen Band tendieren


----------



## BunkerFunker (24. Mai 2017)

Ah vielen Dank Blutrache, das ist exakt das was ich gesucht habe. 

Denn es ist doch noch recht schwer ein gutes Produkt zu finden und dies vor allem bei Amazon wo die Bewertungen unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. Mai 2017)

Mein neues Schmuckstück. Hat mich n Fuffi gekostet. Neupreis angeblich 7-800€. Lässt sich mega geil fahren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hinten fehlen zwar die Klötze und Entlüftet müsste sie hinten auch mal werden, aber die Vordere zieht wie Hölle. (Avid Juicy 3)


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2017)

Das sieht nach einem alten Damen-Rahmen aus.

Und hinten bremst du jetzt einfach auf dem Hydraulikzylinder?  


Zu dem Preis jedenfalls ein guter Fang, falls noch alles halbwegs funktioniert.


----------



## BunkerFunker (26. Mai 2017)

Ja das Ding sieht noch echt gut aus für den Preis. 
Hast du das Fahrrad über Ebay geschossen?


----------



## dekay55 (26. Mai 2017)

Bin ich der einzige der da nen ziemlich runtergerocktes Bike sieht ? Arg viel mehr als 50€ hätt ich nicht gezahlt, maximal 70 aber dann is schon ende vom Lied,
Gabel brauch nen Service, Steuersatz sieht nemmer so fit, Schaltung überlackiert, die ganze Lackierung ist eher mau und lieblos, Bremse brauch ne wartung....  
wobei grad bei der Bremse würd ich empfehlen die Avid runterzuwerfern, nen Satz Bremsbeläge und das Entlüftungskit kostet dich mehr als du für ne gebrauchte Juicy 3 hinlegt, Die ist sehr unbeliebt, hab sie aufm Dirtbike und find sie selbst wirklich mies, Kein gescheiter Druckpunkt, kaum Hebelweg bzw kein richtig dosiertes Bremsen möglich, Kolben hängen gern mal. Man kann was aus dem Bike machen jap aber da muss viel viel liebe reingesteckt werden.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. Mai 2017)

Gabel ist 1A, die Bremsen sind für mich perfekt. Lackieren wollte ich eh neu.

Nein, ist vom freundlichen Nachbarn. Der hat sich n Premium Ding geholt und wollte wegen den Bremsen das Ding nemmer haben. War aber schnell gefixt.

Sorry wenn mein Deutsch nicht perfekt ist. Ihr wisst ja, Geburtstage


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Mai 2017)

Ich mag endlich hydraulische Bremsen haben. Zurzeit habe ich 0 Spaß am Fahrradfahren. Die hintere Bremse quietscht als würde ich einen Sprinter fahren der 500k Kilometer hinter sich hat und nie einen Bremswechsel hatte. Seitdem ich mich abgelegt habe, heize ich auch nicht mehr in die Kurven, aufgrund der Bremsen heize ich generell nicht mehr. Den Berg hier fahre ich nur noch mit 30 runter und dann hört mich man mich 4 km weit. Früher bin ich da mit 50 runter und vor der Kurve voll in die Eisen. Aber die nächsten Monate ist nichts drin. Nächsten Monat 300 Euro Studiumgebühren, danach 2 Monate Praktikum in denen ich nicht arbeiten kann  

Zurzeit macht es sogar mehr Spaß mit dem China-Schrott von der Arbeit zu fahren. Das hat wenigstens hydraulische


----------



## dekay55 (27. Mai 2017)

Auser das die Abstreifer / Staubschutzdichtung einfach mal über lackiert worden ist, das die Gabelkrone aussieht als würd sie samt der Verstelleinheit in Farbe getaucht worden sein. Und die Tauchrohre aussehen wie sie aussehen, würd ich da nicht von 1A sprechen. Ich mein das ja nich böse nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt wenn du Freude an dem Teil haben willst das du einiges Investieren musst und vor allem viel viel Liebe. Man kann auch aus runtergerockten Bikes was wirklich Schönes wieder machen solang der Rahmen im Guten zustand ist.  Bestes beispiel ist mein DH2 das war auch sau runtergerockt als ich es gekauft hab und daraus ist nen Absolutes Sahnestück geworden 
Vorher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Monate Arbeit und nen 4 Stelliger Betrag später 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2017)

So, bin heute das erste Mal etwas "länger" gefahren, 38km insgesamt. 
Das Wetter muss man ausnutzen. Allerdings brauche ich noch einen Fahrradcomputer den man auch ausschalten kann^^ konnte ich bei meinem letzten nicht, natürlich war die Batterie leer und ich hätte alles neu einstellen müssen...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Mai 2017)

Bin auch grad zurück. Bin aber nur 20 km gefahren, dafür aber sehr steil. Keine Ahnung wo ich war  Durch Felder und Wälder gefahren. Die Tierwelt dürfte sich nicht so gefreut haben, als ich mit dauerbremsen die schmalen Waldpfade runter bin  Ist echt abartig was das scheiß Teil quietscht.

Immerhin bisschen sparsamer als ein Auto, habe nur 1,5 Liter/h verbraucht, bei 31°C. Kein Diesel, Wasser 

Jop, schönes Bike   Das erste was ich mir von meinem Ingenieur-Lohn kaufe. Ein richtig geiles Bike. Gerne auch selbst restauriert. Auf der Arbeit werde ich immer gemobbt, weil ich keinen Führerschein habe und auch nicht vor habe einen zu machen. "Du bist doch schon fast 30, musst doch langsam mal machen. Kann man immer mal brauchen". Wohne in einer kompakten 70k-Stadt, mit Supermarkt direkt vor der Tür für Getränke usw


Gibt es eigentlich eine Impfung, die zu empfehlen ist, wenn man viel Sport in der Natur macht? Wegen der Zecken und anderem Gedöns


----------



## STSLeon (28. Mai 2017)

Lass dich am besten gegen alles mal wieder impfen. Gegen Zecken und Tetanus ist es auf jeden Fall ratsam. 

Kurz OT zum Thema Führerschein. Den solltest du wirklich machen. Ich habe meinen auch erst mit 27 gemacht, als ich einen interessanten Job nicht bekommen habe (wegen fehlendem Führerschein) und bei meinem jetzigen Job wäre ich auch nicht genommen worden ohne. Es geht nicht darum, dass du aktuell keinen brauchst sondern darum, dass Mitarbeiter (besonders Studierte) immer flexibler sein müssen.  

Ontopic: Mein Simplon Dilly  die letzten 3 Tage auch wieder durch die Wälder gehetzt. Hab es echt vermisst.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Mai 2017)

Ich wohne in einer 50k Stadt mit so schlechten ÖPNV, dass man in die benachbarten Ortsteile (~6km immer) mit dem Bus eine Stunde braucht, solange man nicht am Bahnhof wohnt. (Im Ruhrgebiet möchte man auch nicht am Bahnhof wohnen...)    Ich mache direkt mit 17 den Führerschein, dann kommt man auch mal nen bisschen rum.  Mit dem Fahrrad gehen so aus dem Stand vielleicht 50-60km Touren, aber die Tage danach sind bestimmt zum Abgewöhnen.

Ich glaube Tetanus ear ein wichtiger Impfschutz, auch für Auslandsreisen.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Mai 2017)

So, am Donnerstag werden neue Schläuche und Reifen gekoppt weil mein Profil komplett unten ist und mein eines Ventil kaputt ist (toll gemacht Leo ). 

In den Ferien wird das Teil komplett Schwarz/-Weiß lackiert und freundlich Black Beast getauft. Wie geh ich am besten vor? Anschleifen oder komplett den Lack abschleifen?

Wenn die Kohle reicht kommt auch gleich noch ein neuer Sattel drauf.

Wenn ich die Zeit hab lass ich hinten mal die Bremse entlüften und mir neue Beläge rein machen lassen. Weil da nichts mehr zieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Mai 2017)

wenn du es richtig machen willst und nicht drüber pfuschen, dann lack glatt schleifen also die ganzen Rotznasen ausschleifen, mit Füller die Unebenheiten rausmachen, grundieren, lackieren.  Am besten eigentlich bis auf die Grundierung runter schleifen. Und viele Lackschichten, bei meinem hab ich insgesamt 2 mal Grundiert und 6 Lackschichten drauf


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Mai 2017)

Das ist natürlich hefitg.
So viel Zeit hab ich leider nicht ^^

Hab so eine Woche +/- angedacht. 3 Tage schleifen und dann Grundieren und lackieren


----------



## dekay55 (28. Mai 2017)

Das Problem ist das der Lack dir bei kleinsten Berührungen grad runterplatz, kommt natürlich auch auf den Lack drauf an, bei normalen Spraydosen ausm Baumarkt solltest wirklich mehr Lackschichten nehmen sonst siehst du jeden Steinschlag sofort. 
Ich hab knapp 2 Wochen gebraucht fürs Lackieren, samt anschleifen ( 600er und 800er Schleifpapier ) wobei das bei meinem Rahmen auch nochmal ne ganze Nummer aufwendiger war weil er halt so verwinkelt ist, wenn du dich 1-2 Tage ransetzt solltest du soweit vorbereitet sein das du Grundieren kannst, nach der Grundierung nochmal anschleifen damit der Lack besser hält. Ich wär bisl skeptisch bei dem Grünen lack da das ohnehin schon Lieblos gemacht wurde weist du nicht wie vorbereitet wurde, am ende lackierst du über das Grün drüber und der Grüne lack blättert grad so ab weil nicht gut vorgearbeitet wurde.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Mai 2017)

Der blättert schon. Der ist schnell unten weil ich den zum Teil mitm Finger abkratzen kann.

Denke mal das ich da noch ordentlich Arbeit und Liebe investieren muss (hab nichts dagegen, hab mich gleich in das Teil verliebt beim Probefahren). 
In den Ferien will, nein muss ich meine Theorieprüfung noch machen und daher jetzt Powerlernen. Ich hoffe einfach mal das ich die Zeit finde für mein Bike.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Mai 2017)

Ja das meinte ich, wenn du nicht sauber arbeitest passiert das extrem schnell, also muss das grüne Zeug ohnehin komplett runter, und dann schleifste den Lack unten drunter an, dort wo du derbe Macken drin hast gehst mit Füller ran, der allerdings muss schon 24 Stunden aushärten. 
Ich sag ja mit viel Liebe und Arbeit wird das auch wieder nen hübsche Teil.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Mai 2017)

Am Ende will ich mit 2000er Papier noch Black Beast rein schleifen. Hoffe das Funktoniert auch ^^

Edith: Hast du die Schablonen für die Schrift selbst gemacht/nicht ein Gerät dafür? Was würdest für sowas verlangen?


----------



## dekay55 (28. Mai 2017)

Reinschleifen is aufwendig, mit 2000er wirste da eh nix sehen weil das schon viel zu fein ist das ist zum polieren, das würd ich eher über die Lackierung machen, z.b bei der zweiten Lackschicht Blackbeast mit weiß drauf lackieren, und ne dritte dünne farbschicht schwarz drüber und mit 800er soweit runterschleifen das es ganz dezent rausschimmert. Die Schrift ist foliert bei mir, ich wollts zwar mit nem Airbrush machen, allerdings da ich damit im Bikepark unterwegs bin wollt ich mir jetz nicht den mega aufwand dafür geben das die Schrift dann doch wieder zerkrazt, darum hab ich das mit Spezial Effektfolie gemacht.
Ich hab für sowas einen Schneideplotter mit dem ich Vinyl Folien bzw Aufkleber selbst Plotten /  Schneiden kann.  Preislich müsste man mal in ruhe drüber schwätzen je nach aufwand und Folie, Maskierungen kann ich damit aber auch schneiden zum Airbrushen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Mai 2017)

Was würdest für nen einfachen _Curved_ Schriftzug in weiß haben wollen?


----------



## dekay55 (28. Mai 2017)

Das wird wohl das einfachste vom einfachen sein da ich nichtmal nen Layout machen muss, jetz muss ich mal überlegen, 5er oder sowas , wie groß solls den sein, wieviel und Stino Weiß ?


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lass euch mal was vom letzten wochenende in lac blanc da.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2017)

Ich doof hab natürlich keine Bilder gemacht, aber ich hab es endlich geschafft die Saison zu Starten  letzte Woche  
Ich hab mein Sport definitiv gefunden, das erste mal Bikepark und es war mehr als Genial 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und meine Bremse gleich mal richtig heftig gefordert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is ah bisl Heiß geworden, aber ich hab null Fading gespürt, und das obwohl ich nur die Komfort Beläge drauf habt, Hat mal kurz gequietscht die Bremse bei der letzen Abfahrt aber keine Nachwirkungen, nix verzogen, kein rubeln, kein Schleifen, ich lieb meine MT5  
Und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Mongoose das fährt sich einfach traumhaft mit dem CaneCreek Dämpfer, und ich nehme alles zurück was ich über die Schwalbe Reifen gesagt hab, In Beerfelden hatte ich ne Traumhafte Traktion


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2017)

Hehe, da hat jmd Blut geleckt! Ich wünsch Dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem Bike. Biken is einfach das geilste!


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2017)

Ja nächste Woche fahre ich mal mit dem DH2, hab gesehen in Beerfelden da fahren sau viel Leute mit nem DH2. Mit dem Mongoose bin ich da schon richtiger Aussenseiter, was ich aber auch gar nicht so schlecht Find


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2017)

Hehe, das kenne ich. Habe auch noch nicht sooo viele andere Swoops gesehen. Ich finds gut wenn man nich so ein Allerweltsbike fährt ala Demo, V10 etc...


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2017)

Jap da hast recht, man muss sich ja auch bisl von der Masse abheben, und seit letzer Woche hab ich mich ohnehin nochmal verliebt in das Teil, Hätt ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht das mein erstes selbst gebautes / zusammengestelltes  Downhill Bike so ne gute Figur macht und komplett unbeschadet überlebt hat, genauso wie ich   Auf jedem fall absolut geiler Sport, und ich hab noch was für mich entdeckt. Pumptracks fahren, das hab ich ja sowas von unterschätzt was man da für nen Speed rausholen kann durchs Pumpen, da freu ich mich auch schon drauf mit meinem Dirtbike auf nen Pumptrack zu gehen.


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2017)

Hehe, das liegt bestimmt auch zum großteil daran das due es selbst aufgebaut hast. man entwickelt über die aufbauzeit ja auch ne gewisse beziehung zu seinem bike.  Pumptracks hab ich bis jetzt nur mitm enduro versucht, was natürlich nich so toll war. Allerdings is pumtrack/dirt fahren auch richtig gut ums springen zu üben. Hab mir auch schon überlegt n Dirter zu kaufen.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2017)

Naja also ich bin jetz mim Downhill Bike über ne kleine Pumpsektion in Beerfelden gefahren, das hat sowas von Fun gemacht, beim ersten mal war ich noch bisl steif aufm Bike, dann hab ich mich an die ganzen Videos erinnert die ich mir schon angeschaut hab und hab bin mal Aktiv gefahren, das war schon sehr interessant und nen absolut geiles Gefühl, und Anlieger fahren, hach Gott ein Traum wie geil man durch die Kurven brettern kann. 
Bikepark Beerfelden Blue Pump - 2016 | RAW - YouTube In die Strecke hab ich mich schon bisl verliebt, man wenn ich das schon seh will ich wieder Biken gehen 
Und jap das Dirtbike Fahren ist generell gut um aktiv fahren zu lernen, war auch nen grund warum ich mir nen Dirt aufgebaut hab, wenn auch noch nen relativ billiges und noch kein Reinrassiges Dirtbike, Bekomm aber die Tage nen Bergamont Kiez 040 Rahmen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Juni 2017)

Moin, ich bräuchte paar Low-Budget-Mäntel für mein Fahrrad. Maximal so 30 Euro pro Mantel, mehr geht zurzeit nicht.

Die Anforderungen wären eigentlich nur, dass es MTB-Reifen sein sollen, die zu 90% in der Stadt benutzt werden und 10% Waldwege. Abrollwiderstand, Performance, etc ist mir egal, hauptsache sie liegen gut auf der Straße. Sollten auch für Vielfahrer sein, unter 300 km/Monat läuft bei mir nichts. Zurzeit sogar eher 400-500

27.5x2.10. 

Dankeschön


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2017)

Was ich da auf jeden Fall nicht​ nehmen würde sind "echte" Geländereifen.
Schwalbes Big Apple o.Ä. passen​. In der Regel wohl besser.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Juni 2017)

Continental X-King Performance, die fahre ich auf meinem Cube LTD Team, vorwiegend Strasse, sehr wenig Abrollwiederstand, guter Grip und halten relativ Gut. Ich bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Bekommst als Drahtreifen für um die 15€ rum.  Allerdings 2.2 Breite.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Juni 2017)

Ich hab seit letzter Woche ein neues Paar Schwalbe SmartSam (2017, HS486).   
Die haben richtig Grip und gehen noch nen Stück besser als die vorherige ToughTom//RapidRob Kombination. 

Auf Split/Schotter/Waldwegen sind die aber zumindest mit meinen aktuellen (hohen) 3,8Bar Reifendruck nicht so berechenbar und griffig. 

In 29x2,25 habe ich 33€inkl. beim evo-bikeshop (ebay) bezahlt.


----------



## kero81 (19. Juni 2017)

3,8Bar??? Wow... und damit fährste Waldwege?! Ich fahre auf meinem 29'' Race Hardtail max 2,7Bar. Zumal die meisten Felgen auch ne maximale Bar-Belastung haben. Bei meinen sind es z.b. 3Bar die man max der Felge zumuten darf...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Juni 2017)

Wenn es um hohe Laufleistung und besten Pannenschutz geht, gibt es für mich nur den Marathon Plus.
Meiner einer (hinten), hat an die 10k KM runter und noch Reserven für dieses Jahr, und umso "blanker" er wird, umso besser fährt er sich 

Z.B.
Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tour 26x2.0" Reifen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juni 2017)

3,8Bar ist schon viel zu extrem, da hat ja der Reifen überhaupt keine Dämpfenden Eigenschaften mehr sondern springt wie nen Gummiball 
Also ich fahr je nach Bike und Reifen zwischen 1,8Bar und maximal 2.4Bar 
Auf den Downhill Bikes je nachdem was ich fahr und welche Reifen drauf sind zwischen 1,8 und 2,2 Bar  
Auf meinem Hardtail zwischen 2 und 2,4Bar mit den Continental X-King 2.2 
Und aufm Dirt wiederum 2 Bar


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Juni 2017)

Alles unter 4 fährt sich wie Plattfuß 

Fahre mit 6bar, bin aber auch schon mit 8 gefahren, je nach Reifen ...
Okee, ist auch ein anderes Einsatzgebiet


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2017)

Ist dann doch ein bisschen von der Kombi Felge/Reifen abhängig, ein RR ist halt kein MTB. Autos fahren z.B. auch mit um die 2,5Bar weil die Reifen halt ein ganz anderes Format haben.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Juni 2017)

Nee ist nen Crossbike was ich fahre mit Schwerpunkt Straße, Hobby und Alltag.
Auf losen Untergrund wird das Fahren schon sehr schwierig. Stadt bringt auch nur bedingt Spass, aufgrund der vielen Unebenheiten.
Kopfsteinpflaster ist Hölle! 

So ein schönes MTB reizt mich schon immer, aber auf Dauer nix zum Kilometer fressen ...

Achja, aufm Auto fahr ich 3bar 😁


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juni 2017)

hmm also Kilometerfressen mach ich mit meinem  Cube, geht eigentlich sehr gut, vorallem weils so extrem leicht ist machts Spass auch längere Strecken zu fahren, wobei ich vorwiegend mit dem Teil eben auch Strasse und Radweg fahre, aber die Radwege hier sind teilweise echt total der Horror, da machts teilweise sogar mehr spass mim Downhill Bike zu fahren


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juni 2017)

Die Tage bin ich Abends am liebsten mitm Fully im Wald. Kilometer sind egal, gibt Hügel, Sprünge und technische Abschnitte.

Und zur Auflockerung mal etwas grün im Thread.[emoji6] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für den externen Link, lief übers Handy.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Juni 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> hmm also Kilometerfressen mach ich mit meinem  Cube, geht eigentlich sehr gut, vorallem weils so extrem leicht ist machts Spass auch längere Strecken zu fahren, wobei ich vorwiegend mit dem Teil eben auch Strasse und Radweg fahre, aber die Radwege hier sind teilweise echt total der Horror, da machts teilweise sogar mehr spass mim Downhill Bike zu fahren



Haha, wenn du Radwege schlimm findest, mit breiten Puschen und Federung ...
Was meinst du was ich von denen halte ... 

Daher fahre ich meist auf Strasse, kommt natürlich nicht bei jeden gut an 

Im Wald war ich allerdings auch schonmal mit Rad


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2017)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Alles unter 4 fährt sich wie Plattfuß
> 
> Fahre mit 6bar, bin aber auch schon mit 8 gefahren, je nach Reifen ...
> Okee, ist auch ein anderes Einsatzgebiet



6BAR??? Dit glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juni 2017)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Haha, wenn du Radwege schlimm findest, mit breiten Puschen und Federung ...
> Was meinst du was ich von denen halte ...
> 
> Daher fahre ich meist auf Strasse, kommt natürlich nicht bei jeden gut an
> ...



Boa ich würd sterben mit ner Starrgabel hier,  das problem is aber auch bei uns das die meisten Fahrradwege von den Ganzen Landwirten ebenfalls genutzt werden, da haste dreck auf den Wegen und Kraterlandschaften, Da sind viele Furchen die kannste als Kicker nehmen für nen Sprung, oder die Wege sind erst garnicht richtig befestigt und du fährst auf Schotter, da würdest kaputt gehen ohne Federung, und wenn dann noch die Reifen auf Extrem aufpumpst hast ja garkeine dämpfung mehr und jeder schlag geht auf Mark und Knochen ( vom Rahmen abgesehen )  das einer der gründe warum ich ausflüge in die Natur oft mim Downhill Bike mach, ich brauch unbedingt nochn Enduro oder mal Ersatzteile für mein Nerve ES5 Rahmen den ich noch rumfliegen hab.
Das so nen Typischer "Radweg bei uns"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Juni 2017)

Ich pumpe einfach, bis der Mantel vermeintlich hart ist


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Juni 2017)

Das sind doch keine Radwege, das sind Feldwege &#55357;&#56833;

Ja das ist schon recht straff und man muss schon sehr vorausschauend fahren, aber man kann halt nicht immer alles sehen, wenn man flott unterwegs sein will.
Dann ballert das schonmal ordentlich in den Handgelenken ...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Juni 2017)

So, heute die Smart Sam bestellt. Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2017)

Bei uns ist das als Radweg deklariert um an die Seen zu kommen bei uns.  Sehen zwar nicht überwiegend so aus, aber über die hälfte sind solche "Feldwege"


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2017)

Da bretter ich auch mit dem RR durch, wofür hat man denn die Gabel aus federndem Material  ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Juni 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich mechanische Scheibenbremssysteme die ihr empfehlen würdet? Wollte ja eigentlich zu hydraulischen aufrüsten, mir ist aber entfallen, dass ich ein 2 in 1 System habe und auch meine Gangschaltung in die Hebel integriert ist. D.h. wenn ich upgrade, muss ich beides aufrüsten und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht ob ich das Geld investieren sollte. Das Fahrrad kostet 400 neu, wenn ich jetzt nochmal 130 in ein hydraulisches System stecke +x Euro für die Gangschaltung, dann geht die Federgabel vllt noch kaputt, etc pp

Auch wenn mir das Gewicht usw egal ist und das Fahrrad seinen Job tut, denke ich, ist es besser als Vielfahrer jetzt noch das Bremssystem auf ein gutes mechanisches aufzurüsten und auf ein neues zu sparen.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2017)

Hmm, 
Sram Level Scheibenbremse vorn 35€ 
Sram Level Scheibenbremse hinten 35€
Satz Schalthebel Z.b Shimano Acera SL M360 26€ 
Summa Sumarum 96€ zzgl. Versand 
Pi mal Daumen 100€ 
Alte teile verkaufen für paar Euros  10-15€ 
Landest mit glück bei 85€ und hast dein Rad aufgewertet.

Alternativ Shimano Alivio Schalt&Bremshebel kombi  hydraulisch  2*27€
Bremssattel Shimano SLX BR-M700 2*25€
Plus Kleinteile, Schlauch*Entlüftungskit pi mal daumen 30€ 
= 130€ um den dreh rum.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Juni 2017)

Brauche hinten eine neue Bremsscheibe noch dazu, die alte rattert ganz schön gut durch. Die hat wohl einige Unebenheiten


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juni 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ich pumpe einfach, bis der Mantel vermeintlich hart ist


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2017)

Kommen nochmal 10€ dazu wenn ne günstige Shimano Scheibe nimmst.  
Muss man sich nur mal schlau machen wie die Shimanos mit den Sram Bremsen harmonieren. 
Aber solang die scheibe net komplett krum ist, kann man die auch wieder richten, hab ich jetz auch schön öfter gemacht.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Juni 2017)

Wie richtet man denn eine Scheibe?   Meine vordere Scheibe eiert auch ca 0,5-1mm zwischen den Bremsbelägen hin und her, als wäre sie an zwei Stellen verzogen (zwei Auslenkungen pro Umdrehung).   Ist noch die Serien Shimano 180er Scheibe.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juni 2017)

Naja auch wenns komisch klingt, schau wo die scheibe den Schlag hat und versuche den schlag rauszubiegen,  also wenn die scheibe z.b. nen Schlag nach innen hat, dann bieg sie paar mal leicht nach außen bis der schlag drausen ist, aber bitte Bremsenreiniger Parat haben um die Scheibe wieder sauber zumachen wenn du mit den Fingern drauf greifst. Alternativ geht auch Isopropanol wenn es nur darum geht das Fett von den fingern runterzuwaschen.  Auf die Art hab ich jetz schon so einige Bremssscheiben wieder gerichtet mit erfolg.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. Juni 2017)

Glaube da kann man nicht mehr viel richten. Hört sich eher an als hätte ich Sand und Dreck drauf. Habe die Scheibe aber erst vor 1-2 Wochen sauber gemacht


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juni 2017)

schleifen und kratzen ? Können auch einfach deine Beläge sein bzw hört sich ne verzogene Bremsscheibe auch so an, Bremsscheibe kannst auch mit feinen Schleifpapier wieder aufarbeiten solang sie noch nicht die Verschleisgrenze erreicht haben


----------



## kero81 (22. Juni 2017)

ich hab mal gehört man solle die scheiben niemals mit bremsenreiniger reinigen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. Juni 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung 

Ich will jetzt natürlich auch nichts verschlimmbessern. Finde die Bremsbeläge online auch nicht. Aber kann natürlich sein, dass die aus Metall sind. Werde mir die Tage einfach meine alten bestellen und dann mal sehen

Shimano Disc Belage B01S (Resin) kaufen | Bike-Discount

Was soll man denn dann nehmen? WD40?


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juni 2017)

Bremsbeläge soll man nicht mit Bremsenreiniger bearbeiten, aber was soll  bei ner Vollmetalscheibe passieren, das zeug löst Dreck und Verdampft, Isopropanol genauso nur das es nicht so gut dreck löst sondern eher Fett. Mir ist noch keine Scheibe meiner Bikes kaputt gegangen oder die Bremsbeläge nach dem Bearbeiten mit Bremsenreiniger, ich hab das zwar schon mal gehört, aber so ne wirkliche plausible Erklärung warum man das nicht machen soll hab ich bisher keine gehört. 

WD40 auf die Scheibe ? Dann kannst deine Bremsbeläge gleich wegschmeißen nach dem ersten Bremsversuch, WD40 ist nen Schmierstoff der Dreck löst. Schmierstoff auf Bremse = Tod der Bremse.


----------



## keinnick (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute, wahrscheinlich habe ich eine für Profis lachhafte Frage, aber ich habe null Ahnung von der Materie. Mein Vater bekam ein MTB geschenkt und steht nun vor dem Problem, dass er nicht weiß, wie er die Räder lösen kann. Es scheint so etwas wie ein "Spezialschlüssel" (?) nötig zu sein. Der Vorbesitzer hat leider auch keinen Schimmer, da das Bike lt. ihm in den letzten Jahren nur rumstand. 

Er hat mir 2 Bilder geschickt. Danke vorab für einen Hinweis, welches Werkzeug benötigt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. Juni 2017)

Jo ich weiß. Sonst ist mir aber nichts eingefallen. Feuerzeugbenzin, Spüli, Fensterreiniger, sonst fällt mir nichts ein was annährend dafür geeignet ist und nichts davon würde ich wirklich gerne benutzen


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juni 2017)

Wie gesagt Isopropanol, bekommst in jeder Apotheke, das zeug nehm grundsätzlich zum Entfetten vorm Lackieren oder Folieren, Reinigen von Elektronik, und eben auch für meine Bremsscheiben 

@Keinnick also das hab ich bisher auch noch nicht gesehen, kann mir nur vorstellen das es sehr alte Diebstahlsicherungen sind, da wirste nen Spezialschlüssel brauchen, so wie beim Auto nen Felgenschloss. Was anderen kann ich mir da nicht vorstellen. 
PS : Das Bremsbild auf den Scheiben sieht schlecht aus, da muss die Bremse definitiv mal justiert werden, wenn nich sogar die scheiben schon runter sind.


----------



## keinnick (22. Juni 2017)

Alles klar. Danke für den Tipp. Das Sinnvollste wird wohl sein, er bringt das Fahrrad mal in den nächsten Fahrradladen. An dem Teil muss sicher noch einiges mehr gemacht werden.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Juni 2017)

Bremsenreiniger schädlich für die Bremsscheibe?
Dort wo die Kontaktflächen sind gibt es doch keine veredelten Oberflächen, die beschädigt werden können. Eisen halt...

Z.b. bei meinen PKW-Bremsteilen von Brembo steht sogar im Beipackzettelt:
Die Bremsscheibe vor der Montage mit Geeigneten Reinigungsmittel(z.B. Bremsenreiniger) von der Rostschutzschicht Berfreien  -- iss son fettiges zeug was man aber auch abbremsen kann das verbrennt vollständig

Was soll beim Fahrrad passieren? Das mach ich eigentlich immer wenn ich mein Fahrrad reinge( häufig) ich nehme auch keine wirkliche Rücksicht auf die Beläge(Organisch). "IN" die Bremse sprüh ich natürlich nicht direkt
Kette, Bremse, Alles möglich mechanische, Ölige verschmutzungen an PKW Teilen Lack/Stift Spuhren....... Das is ein tolles Zeug... Gewinde- und Werkzeugreinigung/ Bitumen Reste auf Lack  endfetten allgemein
Schnellkumplungsaufnahmen bei Baumaschienen

"Mein Gott" das zeug is spitze^^ Ein paar Liter hab ich immer da

Auch Spitze um an den Gelenke vom Fully den Dreck raus zu bekommen.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Auch Spitze um an den Gelenke vom Fully den Dreck raus zu bekommen.


Das zieht eher das Fett als den Dreck aus dem Lager, bei den gedichteten kommt der auch ins Lager. Hier würde ich zu besonderer Vorsicht raten und keinen Fettlöser in der Nähe verwenden, da man diese Lager nicht nachschmieren kann.

Die Bremsscheibe hat aber keine Probleme mit Bremsenreiniger, nur sollte der vor allem bei Mineralölbremsen nicht an die Kolben kommen.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juni 2017)

Jep an Lagern hat das absolut nix zu suchen, damit erhöht man nur den verschleiß da man das Fett rauswäscht. Die Gelenke reinige ich in dem ich sie zerlege, neu abschmier, ggf Lager austausche und neu einbaue. Wenn man den Freilauf lauter machen will dann eignet sich Bremsenreiniger ganz gut ( allerdings dann bitte mit Trockenschmiermittel behandeln ) 
Ich hab das zeug auch immer gemocht, aber mittlerweile hab ich für jede Anwendung am Bike das passende mittel da.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Juni 2017)

Schon krass wieviele Bremsscheiben- und Reifendesigns es gibt. Ich meine ich studiere Ingenieurwesen und ich weiß, dass man durch kleine Änderungen schon was raus holen kann, aber kann mir echt schwer vorstellen, dass sich das viel geben soll.

Scheint mir eher sowas wie bei Laufschuhen zu sein. Die Technik bleibt dasselbe, aber damit man was neues raus bringen kann, ändert man eben das Design


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2017)

Naja ich hab jetz wirklich viel unterschiedliche scheiben durch, und jede Scheibe verhält sich doch tatsächlich etwas anders, richtig bemerkbar macht sich das bei ner 4 Kolben Bremse, 
Bei den Reifendesign ist es eigentlich genauso, zumal es gibt ja normale Reifen und Compound Reifen, wie z.b die Maxxis die ich fahre aus 3 Verschiedenen Gummimischungen, da hast schon z.b nen Deutlichen unterschied zwischen nem Maxxis Minion DHR fürs 'Hinterrad und nem DHF fürs Vorderrad, oder zwischen den Minnion und den Highroller 2 usw.  Genauso wie ich nen unterschied merk zwischen nem alten Minion Design und dem neuen Design.  Bei Reifen ist das ohnehin nochmal ne eigene Wissenschaft.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Juni 2017)

Verrückt. Bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich einen Unterschied zu den neuen Mänteln spüre. Denke aber eher nicht, bin in solchen Sachen nicht so gut. Bei solchen Extremen wie meinem Arbeitsfahrrad und meinem privaten, da spüre ich natürlich einen Unterschied. Durch die schmalen Reifen und Straßenprofil rollt das Fahrrad ewig, obwohl es nochmal wesentlich schwerer ist


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2017)

Wenn du die reifen dort bewegst wo sie hingehören dann wirst du unterschiede merken. Vollbremsungen solltest du beim SmartSam auf jeden fall vermeiden, das Gummi radiert sich auf der Strasse doch gut runter, das war zumindest meine erfahrung mit SmartSam´s ich bevorzuge allerdings die Conti´s X-King grad weil die so nen extrem geringen Abrollwiederstand haben und relativ leise sind, und trotzdem verdammt gut Grip haben, mit dennen hab ich sogar schon nen Kontrollierten Drift durch die Kurve hinbekommen, was aber total unabsichtlich war, bin einfach zu schnell und steil in die Kurve und hab dabei schön den Grenzbereich der Reifen gespürt, sehr interessantes gefühl kannte ich vorher nur vom Moped auf der Rennstrecke  
Wo du auch deutlich unterschiede merkst bei den Reifen ist beim Abrollgeräusch, die Schwalbe Wicked Will oder z.b die alten Nobby Nick hören sich bei hohen Tempo an wie Traktorreifen  Irgendwie schon nett aber manchmal auch sehr nervig.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2017)

Ist eigentlich von euch schon jemand "tubeless" unterwegs? Mavic gibt da ja gerade ordentlich Gas:
Mavic killt den Schlauch, setzt fur 2018 voll auf Tubeless bei roadbike.de


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Juni 2017)

Ja. Das dachte ich mir schon, dass man bei Reifen mit hohem Profil besser keine Vollbremsung mehr macht. Mein jetziges war schon ziemlich flach und fein. Habe es auch nicht mehr vor, hat Spaß gemacht, aber der Verschleiß ist mir einfach zu hoch. Geht ja auch gut in die Bremsscheiben, wenn man mit 25-35 km/h plötzlich zu zieht.

Kenda K-1153 24 Zoll Draht schwarz gunstig kaufen bei  ▷ fahrrad.de

Das war mein Standard-Mantel (aber in 27.5). Hat mir optisch eigentlich sehr gefallen. Besser als die groben Designs mit viel Leerraum. Aber Performance geht halt vor


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Juni 2017)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Schwalbe Black Jack? Würde ja gerne mehr ausgeben, aber ich hab absolut kein Profil mehr und bin leider bis Ende August blank. Da kommen dann aber Premium Reifen drauf ^^


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Juni 2017)

Naja, hol sie doch einfach. So schlecht kann ein Mantel nicht sein, dass man nicht mal 2-3 Monate mit fahren kann. Darf man sie halt aber auch nicht als Highend betrachten und mit 95 km/h in die Kurve fahren


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Juni 2017)

Ja gut, das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das Anwendungsgebiet der Mäntel 

Ein wenig Offroad müssen sie halt Aushalten und dementsprechend da auch guten Grip haben ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juni 2017)

Vollbremsungen mit den NobbyNic hinten haben sich bei mir auf jeden Fall gelohnt     Dürften aber auch 4-6k km vollen Wahnsinns gewesen sein.  
Die gröberen ToughTom auf der Vorderachse hatten auch sehr schöne "Sägezähne" von der Bremserei (Stollenanfang >1mm weiter runter als Stollenende), aber hier gilt das gleiche für die Fahrleistung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2017)

Tubeless bin ich am überlegen in Kombination mit Huck Norris, Kollege im Bikepark fährt die Kombi und is begeistert. 

Was Vollbremsung angeht, kommt ganz auf die Bremsscheibe drauf an, Magura gibt z.b vor das man zum einfahren der Bremsbeläge 10 Vollbremsungen aus 30Km/h machen soll, das stecken die Scheiben auch locker weg, allerdings sind Magura Scheiben auch 2.2mm Dick. 
Ich hab eigentlich lieber nen Offenes Profil, einfach wegen der Selbstreinigung, grad bei hohen Stollen  ist der Selbstreinigungseffekt besser, kommt natürlich bisl auf das Profildesign und das Design der Stollen drauf an. Aber gibt ja nix schlimmeres als mal durch bisl Dreck zu fahren und das ganze Profil ist dann zugesetzt. Das hatte ich einmal bei nem ganz gewissen Reifen, dann is nix mehr mit Grip auf unbefestigten Wegen, und dieser Tolle reifen war der Schwalbe Black Jack .... den hab ich mir mal aus der Not heraus gekauft, 20km Gefahren und seitdem liegen sie im Lager, für die Strasse kann man die Fahren dadurch das die Mittelstollen zusammenhängen und eine Fläche bilden haben die aber nen recht hohen Abrollwiederstand. Ich kann an den BlackJacks leider absolut nix gut finden,  Gut sind die auf keinen Fall fürs Gelände.
Nr 5-6 von Links aus sind die BlackJack, da sieht man schon wie dreckig die Reifen sind und das obwohl ich nach der Ausfahrt ins Gelände noch 2 Km Strasse gefahren bin.  Nicht mal meine Maxxis Schlammreifen sind ( Nr 1-2 ) so Dreckig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Juni 2017)

Da bei meinem Fahrrad wohl an so ziemlich allem gespart wurde, bin ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob man mit den Scheiben ein Bier öffnen könnte, ohne dass sie sich verbiegen


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2017)

Das kannste mit keiner Scheibe, zumindest mit keiner Scheibe die ich da hätte, so Stabil sind die nicht, egal ob 10€ oder 50€ scheibe.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juni 2017)

Bei meinen Pegasus habe ich drei Satz Bremsbeläge auf 10000km verbraucht (Felgenbremse).
Aber hier ist ja auch Flachland und wenig Stadtanteil .

Andere Frage:
Suche neue Pedale für mein Crossbike, die fangen an zu knacken und bekommen immer mehr Spiel.
Jemand nen Tip?
Sollten rutschfest und großflächig sein und keine Schuhkiller.
Am besten in schwarz.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juni 2017)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das zieht eher das Fett als den Dreck aus dem Lager, bei den gedichteten kommt der auch ins Lager. Hier würde ich zu besonderer Vorsicht raten und keinen Fettlöser in der Nähe verwenden, da man diese Lager nicht nachschmieren kann.



Wenn ich mein Fahrrad gründlich reinige wird sowiso fast alles Demontiert so auch die gesammte Schwinge Ausgebaut, und die Lager bekommen ja nun auch ne Inspektion...
Schlimmer fürs Lager sind wohl Leute die im Waschpark die lanze drauf halten und kein Lager vergessen...


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2017)

Schuhkiller Pedale ? hmm also Plattform Pedale ham fast immer Spikes, dann sind es eher die Falschen schuhe. 
Bei Pedalen bin ich auch noch auf der Suche, auf meinem LTD fahr ich nen Paar Wellgo, die sind unkaputtbar.

  Hochdrucker Reiniger und Fahrrad sind absolutes NoGo


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Juni 2017)

Alter Verwalter. Habe jetzt auch mal auf meine Reifen kräftig Luft drauf, nachdem das hier diskutiert wurde und ich habe 5-10% mehr Geschwindigkeit raus geholt. Fahre jetzt den Berg hier mit 8% Steigung mit 20 anstatt mit 17 km/h hoch. Nach dem Joggen fahre ich immer nochmal eine Runde um den See zum Erholen und ich könnte schwören ich könnte zählen über wieviele Steine ich fahre. Komfort hat objektiv abgenommen, Stabilität und Sicherheit empfinde ich subjektiv als schlechter und Geschwindigkeit hat objektiv und subjektiv auch gut zugenommen. Denke ich werde mit den Reifen (hinten ohne Profi)l, aber wieder runter gehen


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2017)

Das ist genau das was ich sage, klar wenn du den Reifen aufpumpst wie Sau hast du sehr wenig Kontaktfläche und damit nen niedrigeren Rollwiederstand, und dadurch nen höheres Tempo, ABER Reifen haben eben auch ne Dämpfende Eigenschaft, Mehr druck = weniger Dämpfung = Weniger Komfort, Weniger Kontrolle und Stabilität weil das Fahrrad anfängt zu Hüpfen und man weniger Bodenkontakt hat bei Unebenheiten, und dadurch wirds auch Unsicher. 
Ich fahre lieber nen Reifen mit wenig Abrollwiederstand ner Stabilen Flanke und weniger Luftdruck als nen Prall aufgepumpten Reifen mit dem das Bike nur so rumhüpft. Ist natürlich auch bisl ne Frage der Felgenbreite wie Schwammig der Reifen dann drauf sitzt bei weniger Druck. Drum sollte man auch drauf achten das man Felgenbreite und Reifenbreite im Optimalen Verhältniss wählt und nicht im Grenzbereich was machbar ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Schuhkiller Pedale ? hmm also Plattform Pedale ham fast immer Spikes, dann sind es eher die Falschen schuhe.


Na, so schlimm ist das nicht. Ich fahre auf meinem Alltags-Rad Plattform Pedale. Einzig bei Schuhen mit Ledersohle würde ich das nicht empfehlen, alle anderen sind kein Problem. Auch flachhe, profillose Sneakers gehen gut.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2017)

So mal eben bisl Freilauf "Tuning" gemacht und die Teile bisl Lauter gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hört man in dem Video Leider garnicht so extrem raus, aber das Teil ist ungemein Lauter geworden 
Freilauf Tuning - YouTube

@Stryke, ich weis, ich fahr ja selbst mit Sneakern, wobei ich sagen muss meine Sneaker mit Weicher sohle da ist schon einiges zerrupft durch meine Plattform Pedale.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Juni 2017)

Warum sollte man die lauter machen wollen?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die lauter machen wollen?



Den Trend gibt es doch schon lange 

Ich muss sagen, ich war überrascht wie laut meine Shimano XT Nabe ab Werk war.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2017)

Ersetzt die Fahrradklingel 

Ich mag das rattern von einem guten Freilauf, ließ sich ohnehin nicht vermeiden weil ich die Naben sowieso reinigen wollten und die Lager prüfen, und ich hab das Fett in der Nabe durch Trockenschmiermittel ersetzt dadurch wirds Automatisch lauter. 

Heut morgen mein Erstes Laufrad selbst gebaut, unglaublich auf Anhieb nur nen minimalster Seitenschlag ansonst läufts schon schön rund, war wohl Anfänger Glück. mal sehen ob es beim Vorderrad auch so gut klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Juni 2017)

Hm, ok. Trends haben mich noch nie interessiert. Normal macht man ja alles dafür, dass alles möglichst leise ist. Außer halt die Idioten mit Sportauspuff die wissentlich andere damit belästigen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. Juni 2017)

Meiner ist leise und mir trotzdem zu Laut 

Ich hab irgendwie das Problem das meine Federung bockelhart ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECVnhLGa4Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann einer helfen?


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2017)

Wie war das mit der Gabel 1A  
Ich würd mal sagen das Lockout ist drinne, scheinbar lässt sichs nicht mehr verstellen weil die Verstelleinheit überlackiert wurde und sich dadurch nicht mehr bewegen lässt. Das was ich Anfangs schon erwähnt hatte was für ein Problem die Gabel hat. 
Jetz müsste man wissen was für ne Gabel das ist.


Btw Ich geh keinen Trend nach, ich mags einfach nur bei meinem Downhiller, bei meinem anderen Downhiller mit dem ich meistens rumfahre hab ich DT Swiss Naben die relativ leise sind. 

Sportauspuff und Wissentlich andere Belästigen, nun ja da gibt es viele verschiedene Kategorien, bitte nicht alles über einen Kamm Scheren, da gibt es wenige Ausnahmen die das zur Leistungssteigerung machen, und solche Auspuff anlagen kann man Leise und Laut fahren je nach Drehzahl


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. Juni 2017)

Reicht erstmal für diese Woche!
Neues Tretlager ausgiebig Probegefahren 

Nun bleibt nur noch die Pedalfrage ...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2017)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nun bleibt nur noch die Pedalfrage ...


SPD geht immer.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Juni 2017)

Heute CAD-Klausur gehabt, die mich richtig hart xxx hat. Ironischerweise musste ich den Rahmen, Tretlager und die Halterung für die Pedale konstruieren und habe es bis zum Ende hin nicht gerafft, weil ich total überfordert war


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juni 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Hm, ok. Trends haben mich noch nie interessiert. Normal macht man ja alles dafür, dass alles möglichst leise ist. Außer halt die Idioten mit Sportauspuff die wissentlich andere damit belästigen



Meine DT Swiss Nabe hat auch einen sehr lauten Freilauf. Erst fand ichs bescheuert doch jetz, find ich es Charakteristisch...



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Reicht erstmal für diese Woche!
> Neues Tretlager ausgiebig Probegefahren


So eine Distanz und so wenig Höhenmeter?... Muss ziemlich flach sein bei euch, ich bin Freitag nur 60 km gefahren und hatte schon 644m Abstieg und 635m Anstiegt
Bin nur Asphalt gefahren nicht Downhill.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juni 2017)

geht ja noch, bei uns komm ich bei 25km vieleicht auf 60m höhenunterschied, Rheinebene halt ... 

Meine DT Swiss Nabe ist zwar noch recht leise, dafür aber auch nen sehr charakteristischen Sound, nämlich nen sehr ungleichmäßiges Rattern, das nervt mich nen bisl, anfangs dacht ich schon da is ne Sperrklinke kaputt, aber ist wohl Normal bei den DT350. 

Und heut mal ne was besonders Hässliches angetroffen beim Cruisen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich vermute fast das wurde irgendwo geklaut und dann dort einfach abgestellt ohne Schloss und weit und Breit niemand angetroffen, ich wette wenn ich nachher nochmal ne Runde dreh steht das ding immer noch da


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Juni 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> So eine Distanz und so wenig Höhenmeter?... Muss ziemlich flach sein bei euch, ich bin Freitag nur 60 km gefahren und hatte schon 644m Abstieg und 635m Anstiegt
> Bin nur Asphalt gefahren nicht Downhill.



Schleswig Holstein halt ...
Da kannst du fast von Küste zu Küste schaun 
Aber dafür haben wir Wind  

Nochmal zur Pedalgeschichte,
Unter "SPD" Pedalen finde ich nur Klickpedale.
Nen vernünftiger Hertsteller würde mir schon weiterhelfen.
Rezessionen helfen nicht viel, bei dem einen halten sie anscheinend ewig (500km im Jahr?) und bei anderen sind die nach kurzer Zeit hinüber (1000km im Monat?)


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juni 2017)

SPD ist das Shimano Klick Pedal System  Klar findest da nur Klickpedale 

Hersteller, NC17, Crank Brother, SixPack, Syntace, NukeProof, 
Um mal ein paar top Hersteller zu nennen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Juni 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> SPD ist das Shimano Klick Pedal System  Klar findest da nur Klickpedale
> 
> Hersteller, NC17, Crank Brother, SixPack, Syntace, NukeProof,
> Um mal ein paar top Hersteller zu nennen.




Danke 

Ich schmeiss mir die erstmal auf die Merkliste ...

NC-17 Trekking Pro Pedale schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juni 2017)

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus, könnten mir auch gefallen fürs Cube so in Grün.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. Juni 2017)

Ratet mal wer wieder mit Profil unterwegs ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Anfängerfehler gemacht. Laufrichtung habe ich mal beachtet. Meine alten Bremsbeläge sind auch gekommen, mal schauen ob das Quietschen jetzt besser ist. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, ob ich es jetzt wirklich riskieren sollte die neuen Beläge mit 30-40 km/h einzubremsen 

Wenn ich nicht mehr komme, war schön Euch gekannt zu haben


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. Juni 2017)

So, bin ich doch wieder lebend Heim gekommen. Heute habe ich mir aber echt gut gegeben. Bin 25 km gefahren um meinen Praktikumsvertrag zu holen und 25 um die neuen Reifen zu testen und meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war nie höher.

Upgrade hat sich gelohnt. Die Bremsen quietschen nicht mehr. Kannste endlich auch wieder rein treten. Der neue Mantel zeigt auf dem Asphalt noch keine wirkliche Verbesserung. Hätte man mir den über Nacht ausgetauscht und ich könnte optisch nichts unterscheiden, würde ich kaum Unterschiede feststellen. Doch wenn man es weiß, kann man schon merken, dass er mehr Komfort bietet. Durch das hohe, flexible Profil, kann man dem Reifen richtig Druck geben und hat trotzdem noch Komfort und federt gut ab.

Im Gelände fährt er dann seine Vorteile richtig gut aus. Wie auch schon auf der Straße zu merken, federt der Reifen sehr gut Unebenheiten ab. Das merkt man im Handgelenk, bzw halt eher nicht. Viel weniger Schmerzen gehabt und reine Schotterwege sind mit 25 absolut komfortabel befahrbar. Wenn früher größere Steine auf dem Weg lagen, oder Tannenzapfen, kam es oft vor, dass der Zapfen/Stein wegflogen und ich an Stabilität verlor, weil ich dann wegrutschte. Interessiert mich heute nicht mehr, der neue fährt einfach drüber und bleibt in der Spur. Heute war das erste Mal, als ich um meinen See gefahren bin, dass ich fast ohne bremsen und mit 30-35 auf den Waldwegen unterwegs war und mich sicher gefühlt habe. Steigvermögen ist jetzt natürlich auch erheblich besser, vor allem auf Waldwegen. Abrollverhalten, Reibung und Lautstärke habe ich ebenso keine großen Nachteile bemerkt

Jetzt macht mir Fahrradfahren wieder Spaß. Der Reifen gepaart mit den neuen Belägen hat mir mein Sicherheitsgefühl erheblich erhöht. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder mit 45 den Berg hier runter und versuchen meinen Rekord von 57 zu knacken


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Juni 2017)

Das hört sich doch gut an, da hast du wohl die richtige Entscheidung getroffen 

Der Smart Sam war auf meinen Stevens auch drauf als ich es kaufte, nur ziemlich blank, war auch die Erstausrüstung bei dem Modell.
Der fuhr sich wirklich sehr flott. Okee, er hatte Glatze, trotzdem war ich überrascht.

Da ich aber eigentlich nur Strasse fahre, kamen auch Strassenreifen drauf.
Vielleicht gönn ich mir ja zum Winter mal was groberes ...

Kann mir den SmartSam in neu, oder jeden anderen Stollenreifen, nicht gut auf der Strasse vorstellen.
Ich mein, egal wieviel Druck man fährt, die Stollen sind trotzdem weich, das kann sich doch nur irgendwie schwammig anfühlen ...


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juni 2017)

Bei Regen ist es auf jeden Fall schwammig    Vorne befahre ich mit dem aktuellen Druck ausschließlich den Mittelsteg.  Auf nasser Straße muss man da schon höllisch aufpassen, erst recht wenn man vom Seitenwind weggedrückt wird.

Aktuell fahre ich auch eher langsam durch Kreisverkehre, weil ich nach dem letzten kleinen Sturz nicht mehr so viel Druck auf die Hinterachse geben möchte.

Mein nächstes Ziel ist die 70 (bergab) zu knacken, aber da brauchts schon Anlauf vor dem steilen, einigermaßen geraden 250Meter Stück.    Die Übersetzung/Meine Beine waren aber auch schon bei 66 am Ende.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2017)

Man muss sich ja nur mal Motorradreifen ansehen um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen was sinnvolles Profil für ein Zweirad auf der Straße darstellt. 
Auf der Straße sind Stollen ein Optik-Feature, technisch ist es Unsinn.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. Juni 2017)

Seitdem mir ein Kerl die Vorfahrt nehmen wollte, ich die Bremsen Berg runter mit 35km/h zugehauen habe und einfach nur gerutscht bin, fahre ich bei Regen sowieso vorsichtiger. Abgelegt habe ich mich ja auch schon, als ich in der Kurve kurz aus Reflex zugedrückt habe

Bin ja jetzt auch nur heute damit gefahren und 50% davon Waldweg. Werde mal sehen. Fehlen mir auch Vergleiche. Auf meinem E-Bike von der Arbeit habe ich ja auch reine Stadtreifen, aber das Teil wiegt locker 30-35 kg und hat auch einen sehr tiefen Schwerpunkt. Straßenreifen sehen auf einem MTB auch absolut ******* aus. Da würde ich höchstens auf meine alten zurück gehen

Gewicht und Reibung ist mir ja auch relativ egal. Nur damit bekommt man Muskeln  Würde aber doch gerne mal ein 8kg-Rennrad fahren um zu testen. Das ist über die Hälfte weniger an Gewicht. Wie ich da wohl abgehen würde


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2017)

Vom 80er Esel auf ein modernes Rennrad hat bei mir laut Strava 10% Plus gebracht (beide mit Durano bereift). 
Gewicht macht sich halt "nur" bei Beschleunigen und am Berg bemerkbar.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. Juni 2017)

Naja und Ausdauer, bzw Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Oder nicht?


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juni 2017)

Net wirklich, es ist wie Olstyle es sagt, im Sprint biste schneller erreichst mehr Top Speed, aber wenn du erstmal Geschwindigkeit hast, dann isses egal, meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit schwankt zwischen meinem Cube ( 8.7kg ) und meinem Mongoose ( 17.5kg ) und dem DH2 ( 18kg ) um 1-2km/h.  Und eben Bergauf merkste es richtig gut. 
Stollen auf Strasse geht schon, kommt halt stark aufs Design drauf an, mit Compound Reifen gehts sogar richtig gut, schwammiges Fahrgefühl hat ich eigentlich noch nie.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. Juni 2017)

Dann ist die Tour de France wohl nichts für mich. Habe mich gestern schon gut gekloppt, war oft bei 30-35 km/h nach paar Minuten war dann aber auch wieder gut. Am Schluss bin ich dann im 1. Gang meinen Berg hier hoch, weil meine Beine Pudding waren


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. Juni 2017)

Seit ich nicht mehr rauche - sondern Dampfe - ist meine Ausdauer mindestens um das 3-4 Fache gestiegen. Und das in einem halben Jahr! Wenn das jetzt weiter so Berg auf geht kann ich endlich mal wieder ne 30km+ Tour planen. Das war vor nem halben Jahr nicht mal ansatzweise möglich. Sobald mein Rad wieder fährt (Reifenpatzer hinten, keine Zeit zum reparieren) gehts wieder ans Ausdauertraining.

Ist hier jemand aus der Region Karlsruhe oder Umgebung?


----------



## keinnick (29. Juni 2017)

Wenn Du auch das dampfen sein lässt, kannst Du sicher noch mehr rausholen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. Juni 2017)

Das wird mein nächster Schritt der spätestens in 2 Wochen angegangen wird


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Juni 2017)

Ich dampfe auch, aber meine Streckenlängen werden nur durch die zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit begrenzt oder wie mein Arsch grad drauf ist


----------



## Offset (1. Juli 2017)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad/MTB, da ich noch immer mein Fahrrad aus der Grundschulzeit habe (muss ziemlich affig aussehen )
Ich fahre bisher nur abends einige Kilometer Straße, Waldwege und auch mal etwas rauheres Gelände. Mein Problem: Schmerzgrenze sind 600€. Wenn man den Leuten in manchen Foren glaubt, bekommt man dafür nichtmal ein halbes Rad. Ist das wirklich so und hat jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung für mich?

Aktuell hab ich das Radon ZR team 6.0 se im Blick, scheint für den Preis ganz brauchbar zu sein.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juli 2017)

Du bekommst halt nix Super Hochwertiges, 
das Radon ZR Team 6.0 SE ist mitunter wohl das beste was du fürs Geld bekommen kannst. Hochwertig isst halt die Ausstattung auch nicht, aber da hast wenigst noch das beste PL Verhältniss, was besseres fürs das Geld würd mir jetz auch nicht einfallen.

Die Leuts in den Foren haben Teilweise schon recht, nur gehen die halt auch meist von ihren Ansprüchen aus und tun alles abwerten was unter dem Wert ihrer Bikes liegt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2017)

Naja, gebraucht hab ich in dem Preisbereich als RR ein Giant Defy in Ultegra bekommen. Ich denke dann sollte auch ein anständiges MTB drin sein.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juli 2017)

Gebraucht sieht die sache natürlich wieder anders aus da geb ich vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Offset (1. Juli 2017)

Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es leider nichts vernünftiges, sonst würde ich auch ein gebrauchtes nehmen.

Bin gerade ein Bulls Copperhead 3 gefahren, der Unterschied zu einem billig Fahrrad ist halt doch krasser als ich wahrhaben will...


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juli 2017)

Ja das Copperhead ist schon kein schlechtes Teil, da fängt die untere grenze der richtig guten Bikes an, also um die 1000€ rum. 
Ist halt leider wirklich so man merkts schnell an den Baugruppen und an der Gabel. Nen Copperhead solltest aber auch gebraucht mit bisl Glück für dein Budget bekommen können, man muss halt suchen.


----------



## kero81 (1. Juli 2017)

Habt ihr schon das neue Orbea Rallon gesehen?!? Ich hab mich total verliebt! Wenn mein Tyee mal ausgediehnt hat und Orbea das Rallon in der Form dann noch anbietet... dann MUß ich das haben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test zum Bike: First Ride Test: Orbea Rallon 5 – der Wiedereinstieg ins Waffengeschaft | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Juli 2017)

Habe vorne für den Spritzschutz eine Schiebevorrichtung aus Plastik auf Metall zum Befestigen. Da hängt jetzt allerlei Dreck drin und kann es nicht mehr öffnen. Ideen?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Habe vorne für den Spritzschutz eine Schiebevorrichtung aus Plastik auf Metall zum Befestigen. Da hängt jetzt allerlei Dreck drin und kann es nicht mehr öffnen. Ideen?



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie du das meinst ...   aber schon mal mit einem druckvollen Wasserstrahl versucht den Dreck rauszubekommen?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich leider nichts zur Verfügung. Müsste ich dann wenn schon irgendwo an einer Tankstelle schauen


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juli 2017)

Zahnbürste....  blos net mim hochdruck Strahl ans Fahrrad, das ist absolutes No Go besonders an der Gabel.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Zahnbürste....  blos net mim hochdruck Strahl ans Fahrrad, das ist absolutes No Go besonders an der Gabel.



Mir war vor dem Foto nicht klar, wo diese Halterung sitzt.

Alles was nicht mit Lagern oder Dichtungen zu tun hat kann man durchaus mit dem Hochdruckreiniger bearbeiten. 

Mit Bezug zum Bild: Da würde ich es aber wirklich damit probieren. Oder du schneidest dieses Plastik-Ding einfach runter.


----------



## OC.Conny (2. Juli 2017)

kero81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon das neue Orbea Rallon gesehen?!? Ich hab mich total verliebt! Wenn mein Tyee mal ausgediehnt hat und Orbea das Rallon in der Form dann noch anbietet... dann MUß ich das haben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MTB`s sind ja nicht so meine Strecke aber von den Farben finde ich das Teil Klasse würde schauen ob ich noch Speichennippel in dem blau vom Schriftzug bekomme und die dran machen.

Im Moment ist bei den meisten Herstellern fast alles nur noch schwarz, schwarz matt oder irgendwelche anderen dunklen Farbtöne sehr selten mal was buntes knalliges finde ich ein bisschen schade.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Juli 2017)

Weiß nicht zufällig jemand, wo ich Abrollreibungskoeffizienten von Fahrradreifen finde? Wollte mal berechnen wie groß der Unterschied des Kraftaufwandes ist zwischen Rennrad und MTB. Finde absolut gar nichts


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2017)

Da kann man auch nicht Mal eben einen Wert annehmen. Am ehesten wüssten es die Hersteller, aber ob die was angeben  .
Ich gehe z.B. fest davon aus dass man ein Reifenduo finden kann bei dem das RR mehr Reibung erzeugt als das MTB.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Juli 2017)

Ne, ich brauche schon genau Werte. Die Differenzen muss man wahrscheinlich mit der Lupe suchen. Ich finde nur Watt-Angaben, die kann ich aber schlecht in Newton umrechnen. Das Gewicht muss ich ja auch noch addieren. Den Widerstand kann man vernachlässigen, wenn man die gleiche Haltung und Person nimmt, ist das dann ja recht gleich. Kommt halt auch noch drauf an, welchen Luftdruck, die Größe, etc pp. Aber wollte es einfach mal grob überschlagen.

Vllt frage ich mal bei einem Hersteller nach


Habe mal Schwalbe geschrieben, vllt sind sie ja so nett


Geschwindigkeit und Leistung auf Fahrrädern berechnen

Habe hier was gefunden. Für die gleichen Werte, 20km/h auf 10 km, zeigt es mir eine Leistung von 92 Watt gegenüber von 115 Watt beim MTB an, wenn ich das Reifenprofil ändere und das Gewicht halbiere


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juli 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad/MTB, da ich noch immer mein Fahrrad aus der Grundschulzeit habe (muss ziemlich affig aussehen )
> Ich fahre bisher nur abends einige Kilometer Straße, Waldwege und auch mal etwas rauheres Gelände. Mein Problem: Schmerzgrenze sind 600€. Wenn man den Leuten in manchen Foren glaubt, bekommt man dafür nichtmal ein halbes Rad. Ist das wirklich so und hat jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung für mich?
> 
> Aktuell hab ich das Radon ZR team 6.0 se im Blick, scheint für den Preis ganz brauchbar zu sein.



Fully von Cube ams 100 grosse  (L) in Baden-Wurttemberg - Freiburg | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen is jetzt nur ein beispiel oder 
SCOTT Spark 30 zu verkaufen, Rahmengrosse L in Baden-Wurttemberg - Waldkirch | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Das sind jetz nur Prominete All Mountain´s also ganz Plumb Universal^^
Vor allem Cube baut seine AM- Fully´s sehr Tourenfreundlich mit leichtem Downhill Allüren dort ist wie bei Scott auch im unter 3000€ Bereich mit Ordentlicher Qualität und ganz guter Ausstattung zu rechnen.
Natürlich gibt es noch einige andere Namenhafte Qualitätshersteller. Leider bauen aber viele von ihnen, ehr teure Bikes im Bereich ab 4000€

Ich hatte mir mal diesen Rahmen hier gekauft :
Cube Ams 130 Hpa Pro 27.5 2014 | 100369265 | BikeExchange
für etwa 1000€ mehr.
Es ist gut für Touren Aber auch Trails lassen sich damit gut und sicher meistern. Nicht zu sehr verspielt sehr Robust(aua^^) und Zuverlässig. Mh uund Verhältnissmäßig leicht für ein 2014 Fully in diesem Preissegment.
Mit diesem werde ich auch im September von Paderborn nach Emden fahren und Zurück(Ems Radweg).

Das soll jetz keine Werbung sein Ich wollte dir nur Aufzeigen was man für den Preis schon bekommt. Und wenn du so etwas gebraucht findest für deinen Preis. ist alles Tuti 
In Fachmagazinen ala´Bike, Mountainbike...etc Sprechen die leider nur sehr selten über den Preisbereich in dem der Abitionierte Hobbyfahrer Kauft. Wie bei Autos auch...
man kauft selbst für 3000€ und fährt mit geschwehlter Brust rum kumma wat fürn geiles tolles Bike. Dann ließt man auf Covern. TEST: Lowbudget Einsteigerbereich bis 3000€... niederschmettern.
Denn auch Fahrräder darunter sind für jeden Hobbyisten zu empfehlen.

Bei Hard tails hatte ich zuletzt das Bulls Six50 für genau 600€ gekauft Neu. War sehr zufriedenstellen leichtes Gelände also Waldwege/oder auch mal Trails schafft das Prima und touren sind auch kein Thema. Mann ey..wenn man danach sucht findet man nur noch diese schei* Elektrofahrräder, echt.. als würd keine richtigen Fahrräder mehr geben.. sorry^^
Bulls six 50 Fahrrad in Baden-Wurttemberg - Schomberg b. Wurtt | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Juli 2017)

So. Meine Fahrradcomputer zeigt jetzt 1580 km an. Die 1600 habe ich übermorgen sicher voll. Nächste Woche fängt mein Praktikum an, dann fahre ich für 9 Wochen 100km/Woche nur auf die Arbeit. Mitte September bin ich dann  bei mindestens 2700 km und dann habe ich noch paar Monate vor mir. Mit 3200-3500 dürfte ich locker raus gehen. Wenn ich dann noch das Fahrradfahren mit dem E-Bike auf der Arbeit mitzähle, sollte ich ganz sicher bei 5000 km landen. Das ist schonmal was. Soll mein Arzt mal sagen, ich soll mehr Sport machen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Juli 2017)

Das hört sich doch gut an 
Letztes Jahr waren es bei mir 6500km 
Das wird dieses Jahr aber nix, da ich wieder mehr aufs Laufen gehe, aber leider nicht mehr Zeit zur Verfügung habe ...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (6. Juli 2017)

6500. Wohnst du auf dem Fahrrad?


----------



## Offset (6. Juli 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> ...



Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge. Ich habe gerade die Bestellung für das Radon storniert und werde lieber etwas länger auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt suchen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Juli 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> 6500. Wohnst du auf dem Fahrrad?



Nur wenn ich unterwegs bin 

Aber die Frage stell ich mir auch immer bei Leuten die über 10k km/Jahr fahren.
Ich mein, da geht ja auch ordentlich Zeit bei drauf  ...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Juli 2017)

Ich bin ja schon lange Zeit hier aktiv, wusste aber nicht, dass es hier ein Rad-Thread gibt.

Daher mal ein freundliches Hallo von mir in die Runde. 

6.500km im Jahr werde ich wohl nicht schaffen, ich peile aber mal die 4.000km an.
Bin dieses Jahr mein erstes Bergrennen gefahren, werde mich wohl darauf etwas konzentrieren.

Fahre neben dem Rennrad zwar auch MTB, bin aber technisch leider nicht wirklich gut. Fahre vor allem alleine, da ich wenig Mitfahrer habe. 
Dementsprechend habe ich dann auch keine Lust, alleine im Wald Techniken zu üben. :/


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Juli 2017)

Woher kommst denn? Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren ^^


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Juli 2017)

Lustigerweise auch aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe, aber im Enzkreis.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (6. Juli 2017)

Finde meine 5000 schon heftig, die würde ich ohne bezahlte Arbeit gar nicht schaffen und ich bin "nur" Student und sitze nicht 9 Stunden/Tag auf der Arbeit.

Selbst wenn mein Praktikum, was nächste Woche startet, mein Job wäre, dann würde ich im Jahr nur für auf die Arbeit zu fahren gerade mal ca 4500 km fahren. Käme dann noch einkaufen, etc pp dazu. Würde ich bei 6500 km landen. Auf mehr hätte ich dann ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Bock mehr, bzw auch keine Zeit. Kotzt mich ja jetzt schon teilweise an mit dem 19kg Stahlofen bei dem Wetter hier ständig den Berg hochzufahren.

Habe von MTB-Fahren auch keine Ahnung und von Techniken usw verstehe ich gar nichts. Ich habe mir ein MTB geholt, weil es mir im Alltag Flexibiltät schafft und man den Alltag mit der Gesundheit verknüpfen kann. Fahrradfahren trainiert den ganzen Körper. Außerdem mag ich Wälder und Natur und mag es einfach mal in fremden Wälder zu fahren und dort Ausschau nach Tieren oder schönen Plätzen zu halten. Spazieren oder wandern finde ich mega öde, man hat 0 Reichweite, außerdem trainiert es einen nicht. Man hält sich zwar fit, hat aber keine Stärkung der Muskulatur oder Ausdauer. Zumindest wenn man einigermaßen fit ist.

Mein Ziel ist im Moment einfach nur trainieren. Wenn ich nach dem Ingenieurstudium das Geld habe, werde ich mir auch ein Rennrad zulegen, aber ich werde wohl mehr auf dem MTB sitzen. Macht mir einfach mehr Spaß durch das Gelände zu heizen. Am Rennrad würde mich nur die Geschwindigkeit interessieren


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Juli 2017)

@Blutrache2oo9: Deine Einstellung finde ich super! Sport sollte man so machen, wie es einem selbst gut tut und was in seinen Möglichkeiten steht.

Ich betrachte meinen Renner auch nur als Sportgerät und nutze das Rad nicht im Alltag. 
Ebensowenig nutze ich mein MTB im Alltag, das ist auch ein Sportgerät. 
Für den Alltag habe ich ein ganz normales Crossrad mit Schutzblechen, Licht und sogar einem Ständer. 

Das schöne an einem MTB ist natürlich, dass man sehr flexibel ist. Der Reiz am Rennrad ist, ein leichtes Rad zu haben, mit welchem man einfach Geschwindigkeiten fahren kann, die mit anderen Rädern nicht möglich sind.

Gestern hatte ich einen Herrn mit einem aufgemotzten E-Bike hinter mir, denn das Teil hat noch deutlich über 25 km/h unterstützt. 
Das hat mich ganz schön angekotzt, denn er hing bei normalem Tempo auf der Ebene (ca. 33-35 km/h) noch hinter mir.
Dann dachte ich mir: "nicht mit mir" und habe Gas gegeben. Bei 42 km/h habe ich ihn dann abgehängt, bin das Tempo noch eine gute Zeit weitergefahren. Dadurch habe ich ihn dann endlich losbekommen. Das schafft man auch nur mit einem Renner.
Ja ich gebe zu, ich bin ein bisschen zu stolz, alsdass ich mich von einem E-Bike überholen lassen möchte. Darüber darf man gerne lächeln - ich tu es selbst über mich auch. 

Eine E-Bike-Diskussion will ich aber damit auch nicht anstoßen, denn ich fahre selbst ab und an gerne mal eine Runde E-Bike.
Neben meinem Studium arbeite ich am Wochenende in einem Fahrradladen im Verkauf - E-Bikes sind ein Fluch und Segen zugleich. Für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Juli 2017)

Hab mich auch mal auf ein Ampelrennen mit nem E-Bike eingelassen, nach ca. 200Metern leicht bergauf mit ca. 40kmh hab ich mich ausgeklinkt, da war die Luft raus 

Zu den Techniken: Wald fahre ich zu selten, aber ich muss bald mal wieder auf nen Parkplatz und den Grenzbereich der neuen Reifen ausloten, vielleicht auch mal 2,5 ;3 ;3,5+ Bar vergleichen.


----------



## Offset (9. Juli 2017)

Bei mir ist es jetzt ein gebrauchtes Canyon Al 9.0 geworden. Unter 10kg sind schon geil, auch wenn ich noch kaum damit gefahren bin. Evtl. sollte man mal einen Service machen, aber das bekomm ich zum glück allein hin.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juli 2017)

Beim Gewicht ist nicht nur die Gesamtmasse entscheidend, sondern auch die Masse der rotierenden Elemente. Also Nabe, Speichen, Felge, (Bremsscheibe), (Schlauch) und Reifen. 
Macht sich vor allem beim Beschleunigen bemerkbar. Grade im Gelände, wo man öfter mal beschleunigt oder ein Anstieg kommt


----------



## dekay55 (9. Juli 2017)

Das Hauptelement ist die Rotierende Masse, 100gram weniger an den Laufrädern machen sich bemerkbar wie 1kg weniger am Gesamtgewicht. 
Für das Leichte Gewicht hab ich mein Canyon Nerve auch geliebt, bis es dann mit nem Rahmenbruch gestorben ist im Gelände, war aber auch schon etwas älter der Bock.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Juli 2017)

Pf. Alles unter 20 kg ist für Mädchen


----------



## dekay55 (9. Juli 2017)

Kommt auf die Übersetzung drauf an   Aber mit Schweren Bike kann man auch sein spass haben, das hab ich grad letzt wieder gemerkt als ich mit meinem Mongoose nen Rennradfahrer geärgert hab  Mit den ganzen Tuning Elementen fahre ich das Teil mittlerweile sogar lieber als mein Cube Fliegengewicht was 10kg weniger wiegt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Juli 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Pf. Alles unter 20 kg ist für Mädchen



Alles übr 10kg ist unfahrbar. 

Die Sache mit dem rotierenden Gewicht ist natürlich dann interessant, wenn es um Beschleunigung geht.
Merke ich immer wieder, wenn ich ab und an mit meinen Aero-Laufrädern (55mm hohe Carbonfelge) fahre. Auch wenn man dadurch auf der Gerade das ein oder andere Watt spart, fahre ich momentan lieber meine Mavic Ksyriums. Die 300 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied (1800 Gramm vs 1500 Gramm) machen gerade an Anstiegen viel aus. 

Bin mal gespannt wie die Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL sich am Berg schlagen werden.
Da ich meine Aeros kaum fahre, da mit 55mm einfach auch bei Seitenwind zu viel sind, kommen die weg. Außerdem fahre ich zu selten so flache Strecken, dass sich der Aero-Vorteil groß auszahlt. 
Die Cosmics haben 42mm, das wird hoffentlich besser. 

Gibt es hier überhaupt Rennrad-Fahrer? Wenn ja, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Etap?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2017)

1500 Gramm... süß ^^
Ich fahre Tune King Kong, FRM BOR XMD333 und Sapim Laser mit Tune Felgentape. Ich komme auf etwas über 1250 Gramm  (Furious Fred Evo 2.0 und Eclipse- Schläuche) 
Carbon traue ich noch nicht so ganz. Aber immerhin hab ich schon einen Carbon Lenker  

RR fahre ich, aber eher Low Budget (mein Mtb ist leichter als mein RR ) - Billige Sora und Shimano 105 - Mavic CXP23 LRS 
eTAP und und Di2 haben für mich ein ziemliches Problem. Wenn der Akku leer ist, kannst du nicht mehr schalten... Und noch sind sie schwerer als die mechanischen Systeme. Daher (noch) nicht interessant


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2017)

1250 Gramm sind natürlich sehr nett. Ich habe aber ein Gesamtgewicht von 7,00 KG, 200 Gramm könnten noch weg, mehr nicht. 
Das wird sich nächstes Jahr durch den Giant TCR ISP-Rahmen geben, momentan fahre ich "nur" den TCR Advanced Pro-Rahmen.

Tune King Kong sind super, auch die Felgen sind schön leicht. Macht bestimmt Spaß mit 

Warum traust du Carbon nicht? Ein vernünftiges Carbonrad ist super und steht in Sachen Stabilität einem Alu-Rahmen in nichts nach.
Fahr seit Jahren Carbonräder und hatte noch nie Prbleme. 

Mit dem Akku sehe ich auch keine Probleme, hatte deswegen mit meiner DI2 noch nie Probleme. 
Zeigt doch an, wie viel Ladestand man noch hat. Und alle 2000km einmal Laden ist voll im Rahmen. 
Mein Garmin Edge 100 muss ich wesentlich öfter laden. 

Und bei der eTap hat man noch den Vorteil, dass man die Batterie von Umwerfer und Schaltwerk tauschen kann bzw. einen Ersatzakku mitnehmen kann. 
Die 100 Gramm Mehrgewicht lohnen sich in Sachen Schaltperformance.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juli 2017)

Wie kann man sich so eine Schaltung vorstellen? 
Drückt man einfach nen Knopf und dann betätigt ein E-Motor die Seilzüge oder sind die ganz anders aufgebaut als normale Schaltungen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juli 2017)

7kg schaffe ich nicht mehr. Den Rahmen wechsel ich nicht^^
Weil Carbon nur in "eine Richtung" steif ist. Bestes Bsp sind da Felgen. wenn die einen Seitenschlag bekommen, wars das. Eine ALU Felge ist dann evtl auch hin, aber die bricht nicht gleich. Das ist mein Problem  
Joch macht spass, wenn man mal fahren kann^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




du drückst/ziehst den Hebel, die Schalteinheit sendet ein Signal an das Schaltwerk/den Umwerfer. Der dort verbaute Motor schaltet dann das Schaltwerk. du hast keine Bowdenzüge mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2017)

Mein erstes Problem beim vollen Carbonrad wäre, dass schon Mal kein Hersteller garantiert dass ich das auf einem durchschnittlichen Fahrradträger fest machen darf. 
Den Federeffekt an Sattel und Gabel will ich aber nicht mehr missen.

@E-Schaltung: Mittlerweile gibt es auch elektrisch geschaltete Naben, da dann auch tatsächlich mit + und - Taste statt Hebeln.
Die einzige Anwendung welche ich ganz cool finde ist die Kombination aus Kettenblättern und Ritzlen komplett sequentiell darzustellen, also nicht "ich schalte jetzt vorne hoch und dafür hinten etwas zurück" sondern einfach "die nächst höhere Kombi bitte".


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Juli 2017)

Olstyle: schon mal stahl auf längerer strecke gefahren? Finde ich viel angenehmer als Alu. Den Vergleich zu Carbon kann ich nicht geben


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

Inwiefern findest du das angenehmer?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2017)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Olstyle: schon mal stahl auf längerer strecke gefahren? Finde ich viel angenehmer als Alu. Den Vergleich zu Carbon kann ich nicht geben


Mein altes Rad war aus Stahl und längst nicht so gut "gefedert" wie jetzt Alu mit Carbon an Sattel und Gabel (selbe Reifen).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Juli 2017)

Stahl ist fester und elastischer als als Alu. Dadurch federt ein Stahlrahmen leicht, auch ohne Federelement. Kleine Schläge sind so angenehmer


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich so eine Schaltung vorstellen?
> Drückt man einfach nen Knopf und dann betätigt ein E-Motor die Seilzüge oder sind die ganz anders aufgebaut als normale Schaltungen?



Generell gibt es verschiedene Typen von elektronischen Schaltungen.
Wenn man mal bei Kettenschaltungen bleibt, also Shimano DI2, Sram eTap oder Campagnolo EPS, drückt man einen "Kopf" am Schalthebel und entweder über Funk oder über Kabel wird ein Signal an das Schaltwerk oder den Umwerfer weitergegeben. 
Der Vorteil ist, dass sehr präzise geschaltet wird. Auch stellt sich der Umwerfer vorne automatisch nach, je nach dem auf welchem Ritzel man hinten fährt. 
Man hat eben eine Schaltung, die immmer zu 100% perfekt eingestellt ist und das auch bleibt. 

Dann gibt es noch ein paar interessante Extras, vor allem bei den Rennrad-Schaltungen:
Man kann weitere Schaltknöpfe positionieren, um in verschiedenen Positionen schalten zu können. Außerdem gibt es bei manchen Herstellern die Möglichkeit, dass der Umwerfer vorne automatisch geschaltet wird, wenn man auf der Kassette hinten ein bestimmtes Ritzel erreicht.

Im Narben-Bereich gibt es auch interessante Sachen wie Nexus DI2 oder die automatische Nuvinci-Narbe. 

Ob man das aber braucht, ist eine andere Frage. 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 7kg schaffe ich nicht mehr. Den Rahmen wechsel ich nicht^^
> Weil Carbon nur in "eine Richtung" steif ist. Bestes Bsp sind da Felgen. wenn die einen Seitenschlag bekommen, wars das. Eine ALU Felge ist dann evtl auch hin, aber die bricht nicht gleich. Das ist mein Problem



Gut, mein Fully ist auch bei 13kg. Rennrad ist einfach was anderes.  Aber dein Rad sieht top aus. 

Der Vorteil an Carbon ist ja, dass es nur in eine Richtung steif ist. Dadurch hast du ein mega steifes Rad, welches aber immer noch viel Komfort bietet. 
Und genau das ist auch der Nachteil.
Aber ich werde nicht mehr auf Alu zurück gehen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein erstes Problem beim vollen Carbonrad wäre, dass schon Mal kein Hersteller garantiert dass ich das auf einem durchschnittlichen Fahrradträger fest machen darf.
> Den Federeffekt an Sattel und Gabel will ich aber nicht mehr missen.



Das stimmt, auf einem Heckträger sollte man vorsichitg sein. Dennoch habe ich schon seit Jahren meine Carbonräder auf dem Heckträger und noch nie ein Problem gehabt. 
Aber ja, wenn das ein Idiot mal anknallt, nutzen mir meine 25 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen auch nichts.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Juli 2017)

Jetzt würde es mich echt mal interessieren wie sich das im Vergleich fährt.  
Vor allem beim Hochschalten der Kettenblätter vorne drücke ich den Hebel schon eine Pedalumdrehung vorher so weit an die Kette, dass sie vom Umwerfer leicht berührt wird. Dadurch geht der Schaltvorgang zumindest gefühlt besser und problemfreier als einfach irgendwann den Gang reinzuhacken. 

@Olstyle Zumindest bei meiner Schaltgeschwindigkeit bin ich (beim Beschleunigen) schneller wenn ich einfach abwechselnd zwei Ritzel und einmal Kettenblatt hochschalte  [1-5; 2-5; 2-7; ...], als jede einzelne Kombi durch. Bist du so sequenziell schon mal gefahren?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2017)

Auch eine gute mechanische Schaltung schaltet präzise. Nur ist es da eben nicht möglich, dass *jeder* Ganz zu 100% perfekt eingestellt ist.
Was fährst du denn für eine Schaltung? So wie es sich anhört, noch dreifach vorne?


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Juli 2017)

Ich hab die serienmäßige Deore XT von meinem Cube RaceOne 2015,  ist eine 3x10.

Ab und an hört man mal ein rasseln in den mittleren Gängen, aber ansonsten stelle ich die spätestens alle 2 Monate neu ein und bin aktuell bei nem schönen Setup gelandet.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2017)

Also die M780? Die ist doch schon recht gut. 
Ggf. mal andere Züge rein, das könnte helfen. Bei vielen Herstellern sind die Züge ab Werk recht günstig und reiben sich oft irgendwo auf. Zumindest wenn wir von interner Zugverlegung sprechen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2017)

Meine 3x10 Ultegra springt problemlos durch alle Gänge. In der Beziehung hab ich eigentlich keinen Verbesserungsbedarf.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2017)

Ich hab am neuen Rad die SLX von 2016 und die ist richtig beschissen.  Schaltet mega hart, langsam, und die Übersetzungen sind viel zu kurz.  Dadurch schaltet man sich tod, und es fehlen oben und unten noch größere/kleinere Übersetzungen. Und das bei 3x10 Gängen.

Würde ich wirklich niemandem empfehlen. Ich war mit meiner Deore von 2005 oder so glücklicher. Da hat der Abstand zwischen den Gängen besser gepasst und sie hat schneller und sanfter den Gang gewechselt.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Also die M780? Die ist doch schon recht gut.
> Ggf. mal andere Züge rein, das könnte helfen. Bei vielen Herstellern sind die Züge ab Werk recht günstig und reiben sich oft irgendwo auf. Zumindest wenn wir von interner Zugverlegung sprechen.


Jo, sollte jene sein.   Ich hab auch noch eine komplette Teileliste von dem Rad aufgetan.

Wenn ich sowieso die Kette (und eventuell weitere Verschleißteile) wechsele möchte ich gerne eine längere Übersetzung haben.   -Macht da eher eine andere Kasette oder andere Kurbel/Kettenblätter Sinn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Juli 2017)

Wenn das grosse Kettenblatt vorne 46 statt 40 Zähne bekommt, macht es sich schon deutlich bemerkbar.
Also bei meiner Deore 3x9 habe ich bei über 50 immer noch nen Gang über


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. Juli 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hab am neuen Rad die SLX von 2016 und die ist richtig beschissen.  Schaltet mega hart, langsam, und die Übersetzungen sind viel zu kurz.  Dadurch schaltet man sich tod, und es fehlen oben und unten noch größere/kleinere Übersetzungen. Und das bei 3x10 Gängen.



Wenn die Schaltung zu hart und zu langsam schaltet, ist der Schaltzug wohl einfach zu gespannt. Da kann die SLX nichts dafür, sondern die Person, die es eingestellt hat. 
Übersetzung kann man anpassen, woher soll der Radhersteller wissen, welche Übersetzung du brauchst? Da kommt halt einfach was drauf, was der Hersteller mein, was dem Kundenkreis entspricht. 
Shimano bietet ein weites Feld an verschiedenen Abstufungen an, kann man ja einfach für seine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Was hast du denn für eine Übersetzung? Wenn oben raus Gänge fehlen, dann ist auch oft die Trittfrequenz einfach zu gering. 

Wenn ich bei mir 52-11 fahre mit einer 100er Trittfrequenz, geht mir erst ab 65 die Übersetzung aus. Und das ist in meinen Augen ok, denn bis 70 kann ich im Sprint noch hochtreten, mehr fahre ich auch im Rennen nicht.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowieso die Kette (und eventuell weitere Verschleißteile) wechsele möchte ich gerne eine längere Übersetzung haben.   -Macht da eher eine andere Kasette oder andere Kurbel/Kettenblätter Sinn?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Länger heißt, auf größere Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt?
Wenn du 40-11 fährst, wirst du wohl ungefähr an die 40km/h rankommen, oder? Ich rechne mal mit einer Trittfrequenz von ca. 80-85, was ein sportlicher Freizeitfahrer wäre. 
Eine kleineres kleinstes Ritzel geht nicht, weil 11 ist das Minimum. Wenn dann eine kleinere Kassette mit 11-32/34 statt den 36. Dann sind alle Gänge etwas näher beieinander. Nachteil hier ist natürlich, dass du vielleicht am Berg Probleme bekommst.
Andere Idee wäre, ein größeres Kettenblatt, sprich 42/44. 
Ein 40er als größtes finde ich schon recht klein, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich ein 36er als kleinstes Kettenblatt fahre und meine Kassette eine 11-28 ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Juli 2017)

Genau, ich möchte bergab noch höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreichen können. 
Aktuell bin ich bei ca. 66kmh bzw. 18 m/s.
2,5m Radumfang (29" + Stollenreifen) bei 40:11= 3,6 entspräche (2,5*3,6) 9m/s getreten.    Zwei Pedalumdrehungen pro Sekunde
->  Etwas unter 120 Trittfrequenz  (durch kleinere Ungenauigkeiten) (da muss doch ein Rechenfehler sein ?!?   )



Naja, auf jeden Fall bräuchte ich dann wohl ein größeres Kettenblatt.   Muss dann auch noch etwas anderes neu, oder kann man da einfach das Alte runterschreiben und das Neue drauf?

Ich hätte sonst das Teil hier gefunden: Shimano / Kettenblatt / DEORE XT Trekking / FC-T780/FC-T781 / 44 (AE) gunstig kaufen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. Juli 2017)

Ja, ich habe mit 27,5" gerechnet. Sorry. 

Du kannst das alte Kettenblatt einfach durch ein größeres tauschen. Ggf. müssen die Anschläge am Umwerfer eingestellt werden. 

Wenn du das selbst machen willst, brauchst du aber ein Abzieher für die Kurbel.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juli 2017)

also ein KB kann man auch an verbauter Kurbel tauschen ^^


----------



## dekay55 (14. Juli 2017)

Das Große Kettenblatt ja, aber ist verdammt umständlich und nervig.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wenn die Schaltung zu hart und zu langsam schaltet, ist der Schaltzug wohl einfach zu gespannt. Da kann die SLX nichts dafür, sondern die Person, die es eingestellt hat.


Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass sie schon sehr gut eingestellt ist, aber ich kann natürlich noch mal testen.


Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Übersetzung kann man anpassen, woher soll der Radhersteller wissen, welche Übersetzung du brauchst? Da kommt halt einfach was drauf, was der Hersteller mein, was dem Kundenkreis entspricht.
> Shimano bietet ein weites Feld an verschiedenen Abstufungen an, kann man ja einfach für seine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


Naja, nicht wirklich. Es gibt ja nur noch 27,5" und 29",  die machen keinen so großen Unterschied für die Übersetzung.


Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Übersetzung? Wenn oben raus Gänge fehlen, dann ist auch oft die Trittfrequenz einfach zu gering.


42-32-24  und eine 11-34  Kassette. Bei den Kassetten gibts noch eine 11-36 und eine 11-32.  Ein Tausch des Kettenblattes scheint nicht wirklich vorgesehen zu sein. Es gibt noch ein 48er, dem sagt man aber nach dass der Umwerfer dann mächtige Probleme bekommt vom mittleren da hoch zu kommen (32->48).  Ein größeres mittleres Kettenblatt gibt es offiziell nicht. Angeblich gibt es irgendwo ein 36 das passt, ich habe es aber bei der letzten Suche bei keinem Händler bestellen können.

Und mal im Ernst:  SO WEIT darf die Übersetzung ab Werk auch nicht daneben liegen. Ich fahre den Antrieb schon auf 29" Reifen, was der größte normale Durchmesser ist den es gibt.


Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei mir 52-11 fahre mit einer 100er Trittfrequenz, geht mir erst ab 65 die Übersetzung aus. Und das ist in meinen Augen ok, denn bis 70 kann ich im Sprint noch hochtreten, mehr fahre ich auch im Rennen nicht.


Ich erreiche realistisch bei 40-45km/h bereits den letzten Gang. Das kann man dann noch strecken, aber bei 55km/h wird die Trittfrequenz dann langsam zu hoch.  So schnell fahre ich auch nicht viel, aber trotzdem nervt es mich.


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Juli 2017)

Das ist doch eine Standard-Übersetzung für MTBs, die oft gefahren wird. Ein 48er Kranz vorn wäre dann wohl das höchste der Gefühle, das sollte auch von der Schaltung her gerade noch so passen, kommt aber sicher auf den Versuch an. Und du wirst nur die halbe Kassette hinten fahren können, wenn du vorn das 48er drauf hast 
Mal im Ernst: wie oft bist du in der Situation, dass du bei 55 km/h noch treten musst? Hat man bei dieser Geschwindigkeit im Gelände nicht anderes zu tun? 
Ich fahre auf dem Rennrad 53 auf 11 als längste Kombi und die brauche ich selbst da nicht allzu oft.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Juli 2017)

So endlich mal die Zeit und Muse gefunden die alten Aufkleber vom Domain Casting zu entfernen, neue Boxxer Decals zu Plotten und das Teil gescheit zu bekleben. 
Jetzt schaut das endlich wieder richtig aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (17. Juli 2017)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also ein KB kann man auch an verbauter Kurbel tauschen ^^



Bei einigen Kurbeln geht es, bei anderen nicht. Probiere das mal bei einer Ultegra, viel Spaß. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht wirklich. Es gibt ja nur noch 27,5" und 29",  die machen keinen so großen Unterschied für die Übersetzung.
> [...] Und mal im Ernst:  SO WEIT darf die Übersetzung ab Werk auch nicht daneben liegen. Ich fahre den Antrieb schon auf 29" Reifen, was der größte normale Durchmesser ist den es gibt.



Aber es geht um den Fahrer. Gerade bei günstigeren Rädern wird eben davon ausgegangen, dass die Fahrer nicht allzu schnell fahren möchten und daher wird die Übersetzung geringer ausgelegt. 
42/11 ist schon mehr, als viele nutzen, kann dich aber in gewisser weise schon verstehen.
Fahre auf meinem Fully 26-36/11-42.
Aber da ich mit dem meist eh nur im Gelände bin, bin ich doch froh über die kleinen Gänge. 




Hilps schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf dem Rennrad 53 auf 11 als längste Kombi und die brauche ich selbst da nicht allzu oft.


53er vorne? Respekt. Was fährst du als kleines Kettenblatt? 
Für mich ist 50er Kettenblatt mit 11-28 voll ausreichend, fahre aber auch eine durchschnittliche TF von 98-100.


----------



## Gast201808272 (17. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> 53er vorne? Respekt. Was fährst du als kleines Kettenblatt?
> Für mich ist 50er Kettenblatt mit 11-28 voll ausreichend, fahre aber auch eine durchschnittliche TF von 98-100.



Meine Kurbel ist eine 53-39. Hinten 32-11.
Ich fahre eher dicke Gaenge, wobei mir von mehreren RR Fahrern nahegelegt wurde, mal hoehere Frequenzen zu fahren. Da bin ich gerade dabei und gewoehne mich langsam um. Ich denke, es bringt wirklich was, da ich viel laenger fahren kann ohne dass die Beine uebersaeuern. Aber diese Umstellung braucht sicher noch Zeit.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (17. Juli 2017)

Ok, dafür eine 32er Kassette, dann ist es ja fast wieder ausgeglichen. 

Ja, hohe TF bringt einiges, gerade wenn man länger fährt. Man brauch einfach weniger Kraft pro Umdrehung. 
Eine 100er muss es nicht unbedingt sein, auch wenn das manche behaupten.
Die Wissenschaft sagt, zwischen 80 und 105 rpm liegt, je nach Typ, das Optimum. 

Ich bin eine Person, die auf der Geraden gerne über 100 fährt, das heißt aber nicht, dass dies für jeden die richitge Lösung ist. 
Aber unter 80 würde ich nicht emfehlen.

An Anstiegen darf die TF natürlich auch mal abnehmen.

So sah das bei mir gestern aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Juli 2017)

Tja, da hat es mich heute wohl auch erwischt. Nach 1700 km den ersten platten Reifen. Die Tour gestern war aber trotzdem geil. Die geilste die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. Juli 2017)

Leider kommt das ab und an vor, wenn man mit einen Schlauch fährt. Hast du einen Ersatz dabei gehabt?

Einem Bekannten hat es letztens von einer Glasscherbe die komplette Wand aufgeschlitzt. Da nutzt einem schlauchlos fahren auch nichts. 
Aber es ist dennoch ein Stück weniger anfällig.


So langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr auf Kleinanzeigen. Mir schreiben ständig Leute wegen meinem Giant Propel-Rahmen, aber bis jetzt ist noch kein finales Geschäft zu Stande gekommen.
Meistens kommen nur irgendwelche unrealistischen Preise rein.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr auf Kleinanzeigen. Mir schreiben ständig Leute wegen meinem Giant Propel-Rahmen, aber bis jetzt ist noch kein finales Geschäft zu Stande gekommen.
> Meistens kommen nur irgendwelche unrealistischen Preise rein.



Das kenn ich, das kann richtig nervig sein ...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2017)

Ich kenne das leider ebenfalls.  


Hab heute einen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord für die Innenstadt aufgestellt, 56km/h.  Nicht schlecht für etwas das eigentlich ein Mountainbike sein sollte und fast 15Kg wiegt.
Leider fehlt mir da immer noch die Übersetzung um noch mehr zu beschleunigen.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Juli 2017)

wer kennt das nicht, mit den Ebay Kleinanzeigen, bei manch anfragen ignoriere ich schon ganz. 

Hmm ich pack aktuell nur knapp 41km/h auf der graden, mit nem 17kg Downhill Bomber und "nur" 9 Gängen ohne wiegetritt  Dafür komm ich auf relativ kurzer Strecke schon auf das Tempo, schneller als mit meinem 8Kg Cube, ich brauch unbedingt leichtere Laufräder für mein Cube.....


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Juli 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ich brauch unbedingt leichtere Laufräder für mein Cube.....



Wie groß sind deine Laufräder? Was willst ausgeben? Möchtest du Tubeless fahren?

Ich bin am Wochenende Laufräder von einem Kumpel Probe gefahren (Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL C), gingen auf der Ebene gut bis 65km/h hoch. Dann ging mit die Kraft aus. 

Aber wir sollten eine Sache nicht vergessen: Topspeed macht nicht schnell, Durchschnitt macht schnell. 

Dennoch: Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir zu meinen Mavic Ksyriums und Giant by DT Swiss SLR 1 noch Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL UST (also Tubeless) kaufen. 
Dann kommen wohl die SLR1 weg, 58mm Hochprofil sind mir einfach zu hoch. Da bläst es mich ständig mit weg. :/
Die Ksyriums bleiben aber für Bergrennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2017)

26" Tubeless brauch ich bei dem Cube nicht, ist nen älteres LTD Team an dem ich einfach hänge. Tja was ich ausgeben will, is ne gute Frage, zuviel will ich jetzt nicht mehr reinstecken in die Laufräder, die nächste Große Investition wird erstmal nen Zentrierständer und nen Tensiometer, dann werd ich mir vermutlich die Laufräder eh selbst bauen, Übung hab ich ja bereits im Eigenbau, mir fehlen eben nur die Beiden wichtigen Werkzeuge.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Juli 2017)

Tubless ist halt genial. Man kann deutlich weniger Druck fahren ohne einen größeren Rollwiderstand zu bekommen.
Zusätzlich hat man noch einen wesentlich besseren Pannenschutz. 

Ohne Budget wird es allerdings schwer, was zu empfehlen. Selbst bauen ist natürlich auch eine Idee, dann kann man alles nach seinen Wünschen machen.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich weis, aber erstmal wird eins meiner Downhiller auf Tubeless umgerüstet, da isses mir Wichtiger und da hab ich ohnehin schon die passenden Laufräder, wobei ich aber auch wirklich seltenst mal ne Panne hab in 2 jahren ist mir das einmal passiert, und selbst dann, schlauch wechseln dauert keine 5 Minuten. Viel wichtiger ist erstmal das Werkzeug, ich hab 12 Laufräder auf dauer wird das Teuer immer zum Zentrieren zum Örtlichen Fahrradladen zu gehen  
Es würd mich einfach nur reizen das Cube noch viel leichter machen,  aber alles mit der Zeit, das Teil bekomm ich noch auf 7.5kg runter, und die andere sache ist, mit neuen Laufrädern will ich auch gleich die ganze Schaltgruppe ändern, 2*10 wenns an dem Rahmen machbar ist, ne schöne Sram Schaltgruppe und weg von dem Shimano krempel


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Juli 2017)

12 Laufrad-Sätze oder Laufräder? Wenn Sätze, dann krass. 
Laufräder zu betreuen habe ich auch 14 Stück (Räder Eltern, 1x MTB, 2x RR, 1x Alltagsrad, 1x Freundin). 
Da ich aber neben meiner Schulzeit (noch nicht sooo lange her) in einem Radladen gearbeitet habe, kann ich zum Glück sowas wie zentrieren mal Abends nach den Öffnungszeiten für umme machen. 

Was hast du momentan als Gruppe drauf? Was stört dich an Shimano?


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mich sogar verzählt, ich hab 8 Laufrad Sätze für meine Bikes  
2 fürs Dirtbike 
2 fürs CrossBike 
4 für die beiden Downhill Bikes 

Ich hab ne Shimano XT Gruppe drauf, was mich dran stört... naja Träge, nicht so Präzise, nicht so knackig, ich hab mich einfach in die Sram X9 verliebt, wobei die Shimano Saint mir auch ganz gut gefällt mit dem 2 Way Trigger, alles in allem macht mir aber die X9 mehr Spaß


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Juli 2017)

Ok, gewonnen. 

Die aktuellen XTs sind schon recht knackig, aber Stram ist natürlich die Knackigkeit in Person.
An meinem altern Renner brauchte ich keine Klingel, ich habe einmal den Umwerfer geschaltet, dann machten die Leute sofort Platz. 

Trägheit und Präzision kann aber von alten Zügen kommen, denn ich finde eine XT präziser als eine X9. 
Vielleicht auch alles subjektiv, denn beides sind super Gruppen.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2017)

An den Zügen kann es kaum liegen,  Jagwire  mit Teflon Beschichtung  Also meine XT kommt nich wirklich an meine Saint ran, geschweige den an meine X9, aber da die eh nen paar Jahre jetzt aufn Buckel hat und mir auch die Ergonomie der Sram Trigger absolut zusagt wirds dort auch ne Sram, die 2 Fach Kurbel hab ich eh schon hier liegen genauso wie den X9 Umwerfer


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Juli 2017)

Die Züge sind top, nutze ich auch. Daran wird es dann wohl nicht liegen.
Oft sind halt die Züge, mit denen Räder ausgeliefert werden, recht billig und reiben sich gerne auf.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2017)

Das stimmt, allerdings ist keins meiner Räder von der Stange, die sind alle selbst aufgebaut und zusammengestellt  
Ich mag es lieber Individuell 
Und weils so schön ist, 2 Bilder von meinem Ausritt heut Nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Juli 2017)

Schicke Bilder!

Individuell ist immer super. Schluckt nur immer so viel Kohle und Zeit...


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2017)

Zeit is garnicht das schlimme, macht mir ja auch unheimlich Spaß und ist zum Hobby geworden, ja das Liebe Geld, aber dafür hat man wenigst was und ist ja auch gut für die Gesundheit 
Der Postbote war heut da und hat mir was feines gebracht, Wochenende werden am Mongoose alle Lager mal getauscht sind ja jetzt auch schon ein Jahr alt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. Juli 2017)

Ein Jahr ist natürlich echt heftig für so ein Lager. 

Natürlich macht es Spaß, aber dennoch geht manchmal fast so viel Zeit mit basteln wie mit fahren drauf.
Gestern habe ich die Laufräder von meinem Kumpel wieder rausgemacht und meine Ksyriums wieder rein.
Das heißt:
- Bremsbeläge tauschen
- Kassette tauschen
- Schaltung einstellen
- Bremsen einstellen

Bis ein bisschen putzen hat das auch wieder ne Stunde gebraucht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. Juli 2017)

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es einen defekten Schlauch zu erwischen? Habe vor 3 Tagen gewechselt, einen von Schwalbe, über Nacht stehen gelassen, Luft ziemlich runter. Jetzt habe ich die letzten Tage getestet, geht immer langsam die Luft runter, aber es ist noch genug zum Fahren drauf. Lass es noch 1,5 bar sein. Habe jetzt mal nach geschaut, ob ich vllt einen Dorn im Mantel hatte, aber nichts. Kann über die Wasserprobe auch kein Loch finden


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nevermind. Ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Was zur Hölle hat der mir da gegeben?   Kein Wunder, dass da die Luft wieder raus will


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2017)

Dann ist wohl das Ventil Schrott. Nicht unmöglich aber selten.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juli 2017)

Kaputte Ventile gitb es immer wieder. Es gab mal von Schwalbe eine ganze Serie von AV16-Schläuchen, welche alle undichte Übergänge vom Schlauch zum Ventil hatten.
Ansonsten auch immer mal das Felgenband anschauen, solltest du im Mantel nichts finden. Wenn aber kein Loch im Schlauch ist, dann wird es das Ventil sein.

Ist deine Kette wirklich so trocken und schmutzig, wie es auf dem Bild aussieht?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Juli 2017)

Ja, mein Fahrrad ist im Moment nicht im besten Zustand. Tretlager muss gewechselt werden, Kette wollte ich auch eine neue drauf machen, sauber gemacht werden muss es

Aber fehlt mir im Moment das Geld bzw Zeit. Mache 9 Wochen Praktikum und muss nebenher für mehrere Klausuren lernen, da fällt der Nebenjob komplett weg und damit auch das Geld, bzw meine Zeit ist ziemlich begrenzt

War jetzt schon seit Wochen nicht mal mehr joggen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juli 2017)

Das kenne ich, kam in meiner Klausurenphase auch nicht zum fahren. 

Kette sauber machen kostet aber keine Kohle. 
Ich habe ein schönes Kettenreiniguungs-Teil, da füllt man nur Entfetter rein und zieht sie einmal durch.
Dann mit Wasser abwischen und neues Fett/Wachs draufmachen.

Und alle 1000km jage ich die Kette und Kassette einmal durch den Ultrashall-Reiniger.


----------



## Offset (21. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand ne Anleitung/Tipps wie man die Ritzel/Kettenblätter/Kette usw. am besten sauber bekommt?
Nehmt ihr zum schmieren eher Öl oder Fett?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juli 2017)

Ich kann dir einen Aufsatz drüber schreiben, denn das ist nach dem Fahren mein Lieblingshobby. 

Also, wenn du bereit bist, ein paar Euros zu investieren, dann rate ich dir folgendes anzuschaffen:
- Muc-Off Bio Drivetrain Cleaner: Der beste Ketten-Reiniger. Funktioniert super und ist nicht umweltschädlich. Die anderen funktionieren entweder oder sind schädlich.
- Kettenreinigungsgerät, z.B. Parktool CM 5.2
- billige Pinsel aus dem Baumarkt

Wenn du möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben willst, dann lass die billigen Pinsel und das Kettenreinigungsgerät weg. 

Ich mache es immer so:
Als erstes nehme ich einen nassen, alten Schwamm und ziehe einmal die Kette ab. Dann ist der grobe Dreck schommal weg.
Dann fülle ich mein Kettenreinigungsgerät mit Entfetter und lasse die Kette durchlaufen. Danach ist sie frei von Fett. 
Die groben Reste wasche ich dann mit Wasser runter, also nassen Lappen oder Schwamm und einmal durchziehen.

Bei der Kassette bzw. Kettenblättern mache ich etwas Entfetter auf den Pinsel und dann einfach reinigen. 
Danach wieder mit Wasser abwaschen.

Zum schmieren nehme ich Keramik-Wachs von Finish Line. Funktioniert super, auch bei nassem Wetter. 
Außerdem ist es nicht ganz so flüssig, d.h. man verschüttet nicht die Hälfte. 

Einfach auf jedes Kettenglied einen kleinen Tropfen und mit einem Lappen dann die Außenseite der Kette (NICHT die Ober-/Unterseite!) einmal abziehen, dass außen kein Wachs hängt.

Zudem würde ich nie empfehlen, irgendwas zum sprühen zu nehmen. Das kommt nur auf Reifen, Felgen oder Bremsen. 
Gerade nicht bei Scheibenbremsen, denn da ist Fett tödlich.


----------



## Kigele (21. Juli 2017)

Hm gerade den Thread durch Zufall gesehen...
Was für ein ansehen hat denn Magura hier bei euch? 
Da arbeite ich nämlich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Offset (21. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> ...



Danke dir! So grob weiß ich vom Motorrad schon bescheid, wollte nur wissen ob man beim Fahrrad etwas spezielles beachten sollte. Das mit dem Sprühfett finde ich immer ziemlich gefährlich.



Kigele schrieb:


> Was für ein ansehen hat denn Magura hier bei euch?
> Da arbeite ich nämlich



Bei mir ein sehr gutes, allerdings auch eher aus dem Motorradbereich geprägt, bin was bikes angeht noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger. Mein Canyon hat eine Magura Durin race, von der kann ich noch nichts schlechtes berichten, außer dass sie mal einen Service nötig hätte...
Was genau machst du bei Magura wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2017)

.... 
Kette grob reingen:
 Die Kette durch ein gewebefestes-fusselfreies-Tuch in deiner Hand laufen lassen.

Kette vom Fett und Fettanhaftungen befreien:
Wenn du kein Kettenreingigungsgerät hast nimmste ne alte Zahnbürste oder etwas anderes ähnlich hartborstiges da kannste Kettenreiniger draufmachen. Und bürstest jedes Glied vernünftig ab. Pinsel sind zu weich.
Wieder mit einem Tuch und etwas Kettenreinger darauf Kette durch die Hand ziehen. (Nicht auf der Kette rumsprühen, dass landet nur da wo es nich soll)
Mit den einzelnen Kettenblätter und Umläufen nimmste auch die "Zahn"Bürste^^ so weit wie sie reicht.
In den tiefen Hohlräumen in zum Beispiel der Kassette kannste ein Tuch lang greifen und bis zum Lagergehäuse reinigen.
Dann noch mal die Kette Nachziehen als noch mal die Reste weg-wienern.

Dann geeignetes Schmier- und Pflegemittel auf die einzelnen Glieder aufbringen. Sparsam sein nich wie´n wielder rumfetten. eine Kette ist von ausen nicht Fettig oder ölig!
*Alles* überschüssige Schmiermittel mit einen Sauberen festen Tuch durch die Hand Laufend von der Kette Abnehmen


----------



## Kigele (21. Juli 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Bei mir ein sehr gutes, allerdings auch eher aus dem Motorradbereich geprägt, bin was bikes angeht noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger. Mein Canyon hat eine Magura Durin race, von der kann ich noch nichts schlechtes berichten, außer dass sie mal einen Service nötig hätte...
> Was genau machst du bei Magura wenn man fragen darf?



Ich hab ne Ausbildung zum Industriemechaniker gemacht und bin jetzt leider in der Produktion (Kleinmontage im Bereich Kunststoff) tätig.
Ich bin meistens dabei Heizgriffe für Motorräder zu fertigen (Heizdraht aufwickeln).

Allerdings habe ich auch diverse Maschinen (zum Beispiel auch die Bremsbelag-Klebemaschine für die Felgenbremsen) zu bedienen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juli 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Hm gerade den Thread durch Zufall gesehen...
> Was für ein ansehen hat denn Magura hier bei euch?
> Da arbeite ich nämlich
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich:
Hydraulische Felgenbremsen top, Scheiben flop.

Warum?
Shimano muss ich nicht ständig entlüften, außerdem ist der Druckpunkt der Scheibenbremsen für mich total undefiniert. 

Wie ich schonmal angesprochen habe, habe ich in meiner Schulzeit 4 Saisons in einem Radladen gearbeitet. 
Dort sind wir komplett weg von Magura-Bremsen, da mit Shimano wesentlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht wurden. 
Fehleranfälligkeit und Wartungsaufwand ist einfach geringer. 

Außnahme sind HS11/22/33, diese sind sehr sehr gerne gesehen und machten kaum Probleme. 

Möchte hier jetzt nicht gegen die Firma Magura schießen, nur habe ich einfach mit anderen Produkten z.T. bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.




Offset schrieb:


> Danke dir! So grob weiß ich vom Motorrad schon bescheid, wollte nur wissen ob man beim Fahrrad etwas spezielles beachten sollte. Das mit dem Sprühfett finde ich immer ziemlich gefährlich.


Kein Motorrad-Fett verwenden, das klebt für Radketten viel zu arg.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juli 2017)

Doopelpost durch Forenfehler.


----------



## Kigele (21. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Hydraulische Felgenbremsen top, Scheiben flop.
> 
> Warum?
> ...



Ich hab ja auch mein eigenes Bild zu der Firma, will jetzt darüber hier auch nicht öffentlich drüber reden, geht ja hier auch niemand was an. Es gibt wie bei jedem AG positive und negative Dinge.
Positiv sehe ich gerade zum Beispiel, dass viel investiert wird.. (neue Maschinen, neue Halle (Werkzeugbau kommt zum Standort der Kunststoff-Spritzguss Produktion) ) 

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich fahre kein Fahrrad, ich Habs auch nur genutzt als ich noch kein motorisiertes Fahrzeug bewegen durfte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juli 2017)

Ok, verstehe. Das sind aber Sachen, die hier gar nicht hin gehören. 

Zum Motorrad-Bereich kann ich nichts sagen. Was mich aber an den Scheibenbremsen fürs Rad stört ist, dass der Hebel erstmal ein paar Millimeter keinen Widerstand hat.
Der Druckpunkt ist dann auch nicht so definidert. Zumindest in der MT-Reihe. 
Daher fühle ich mich damit nicht sonderlich wohl auf dem Rad.

Und wenn du die Wahl hast, deine Bremsflüssigkeit jedes Jahr zu entlüften und neu aufzufüllen oder eine Bremse zu haben, die nahezu wartungsfrei ist, dann entscheide ich mich einfach für wartungsfreie Bremsen.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Was für ein ansehen hat denn Magura hier bei euch?



Ich fahre eine MT5/MT4 Kombi auf meinem aktuellen Rad und auf dem Freeride-Oldtimer sind noch Louise FR drauf.

Im Allgemeinen bin ich sehr glücklich damit.


----------



## Kigele (21. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe. Das sind aber Sachen, die hier gar nicht hin gehören.
> 
> Zum Motorrad-Bereich kann ich nichts sagen. Was mich aber an den Scheibenbremsen fürs Rad stört ist, dass der Hebel erstmal ein paar Millimeter keinen Widerstand hat.
> Der Druckpunkt ist dann auch nicht so definidert. Zumindest in der MT-Reihe.
> ...




Naja gehört schon auch dazu, ist ja immerhin ein größerer Hersteller und das sind quasi News dazu, dass überall optimiert wird, will ich damit ausdrücken.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine MT5/MT4 Kombi auf meinem aktuellen Rad und auf dem Freeride-Oldtimer sind noch Louise FR drauf.
> 
> Im Allgemeinen bin ich sehr glücklich damit.





Hab gehört die Reihe sei noch gut gewesen sein soll. Kurz bevor ich kam soll es nen großen MT8 Rückruf gegeben haben , weil sie gequietscht haben. Das soll ziemlich am Image geschadet haben.. aber solangsam erholt man sich wieder laut den Zahlen.

Die MT7 soll ja stark sein , hat Tests gewonnen usw.

Die sattelstütze finde ich völlig überteuert, elect hin oder her ..


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soviel zum Thema Kettenpflege.  Vorallem das Oelzeuch is verdammt gut. Kette wird bei mir einmal im Monat gereinigt, bzw nach jedem Bikepark besuch, ich nehme kein Tool dafür sondern bau die Kette ab und nutz ne Bürste. 

Was Magura angeht.... ich bin erstaunt, scheinbar muss meine Magura wohl ne einzigartige Sorglos Bremse sein, denn das was hier über die MT geschrieben wird trifft bei mir absolut garnicht zu, ganz im Gegenteil, bei der MT7 von meinem Kollegen genauso. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen diese Negativ Meinung. 

Ich fahr an meinem Downhill ne MT5, 
Absolut knackig und klar definiter Druckpunkt, verdammt gute Bremsleistung, absolut NULL Leer weg an den Hebeln, Entlüften hmm nur einmal gemacht beim Schlauch Kürzen, das jetzt gut nen Jahr her. 
Für mich ist die MT5 eine der besten Bremsen die ich je gefahren hab, ich kann die Meinung  von Schnuetz leider absolut nicht teilen.
Die MT5 ist absolut Standfest, selbst als meine Scheiben sich verfärbt haben vor Hitze hatte ich absolut kein Fading. Für mich einer der besten Bremsen die ich aufm Rad hatte, selbst ne Gustav M kommt nicht da ran, 
Wohingegen ich nicht so begeistert war ist von der alten Louise, die hab ich mittlerweile auch entsorgt. Ne HS33 Evo hatt ich auch mal auf meinem Retro Bike, auch ne Top Bremse. 

Ansonst fahr ich noch ne Avid ( die is mist ) und ne Formular ( die Taugt schon was ) und ne Sram, die ist auch ganz nett, hat aber paar Defizite, für mich ist die MT5 ganz klar ne Top Bremse der ich in jeder Lage voll vertraue , wenn auf die MT5 die zweiteiligen Beläge der MT7 drauf machst, haste Quasi ne MT7 mit MT5 Hebel, sie Sättel sind nämlich genau die gleichen, und der einzige unterschied an den Gebern liegt an der Werkzeuglosen Verstellung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Hab gehört die Reihe sei noch gut gewesen sein soll. Kurz bevor ich kam soll es nen großen MT8 Rückruf gegeben haben , weil sie gequietscht haben. Das soll ziemlich am Image geschadet haben.. aber solangsam erholt man sich wieder laut den Zahlen.


Keine Ahnung, ich fahre meine mit Shimano XT Bremsscheiben, die unterdrücken Quietschen verdammt gut. 

Meine Quietschen erst wenn sie so richtig nass und dreckig sind, sonst gar nicht.  

Dafür schleift die MT5 vorne ganz gerne ein bisschen ...  und die Bremsen rubbeln mächtig auf den Scheiben, das darf einen nicht stören. 
Die Bremsleistung ist dafür wirklich brutal.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Kettenpflege.  Vorallem das Oelzeuch is verdammt gut. Kette wird bei mir einmal im Monat gereinigt, bzw nach jedem Bikepark besuch, ich nehme kein Tool dafür sondern bau die Kette ab und nutz ne Bürste.


Ich habe meine Kette letztens zum ersten Mal gepflegt, seit ich sie fahre (ungefähr seit einem Jahr). 
Als Öl benutze ich das Kettenöl von Rohloff, das ist ganz gut.

Ich muss mir nur auch mal überlegen wie ich den Schmutz loswerde den die Kette so einfängt. Ich fürchte da hilft wirklich nur eine kleine Bürste ... und viel Handarbeit.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich fahr an meinem Downhill ne MT5,
> Absolut knackig und klar definiter Druckpunkt, verdammt gute Bremsleistung, absolut NULL Leer weg an den Hebeln, Entlüften hmm nur einmal gemacht beim Schlauch Kürzen, das jetzt gut nen Jahr her.


Ich habe meine selbst nach dem Anpassen der Leitungen nicht entlüften müssen. Magura hat ein Video auf Youtube wo sie erklären wie man die Leitungen kürzen soll und dort wird auch gesagt, dass das geht wenn man beim Kürzen kein Hydrauliköl verliert.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die MT5 eine der besten Bremsen die ich je gefahren hab, ich kann die Meinung  von Schnuetz leider absolut nicht teilen.
> Die MT5 ist absolut Standfest, selbst als meine Scheiben sich verfärbt haben vor Hitze hatte ich absolut kein Fading. Für mich einer der besten Bremsen die ich aufm Rad hatte, selbst ne Gustav M kommt nicht da ran,
> Wohingegen ich nicht so begeistert war ist von der alten Louise, die hab ich mittlerweile auch entsorgt.


Ich kann mich da anschließen, bezüglich Bremsleistung, Dosierbarkeit, Wartung und Ergonomie bin ich sehr zufrieden. 

Die alte Louise ist nun aber auch SEHR alt. Seit wann gabs die? Anfang der 2000er?


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juli 2017)

Ich hab bei der Kettenpflege bisher ganz gute Erfahrungen mit fettlösendem Küchenreiniger gemacht, den einfach großzügig draufsprühen und die Kette so lange bewegen und durch nen Lappen ziehen bis sie glänzt. 

Fett kommt immer Velux Scharnierfett für Dachfenster drauf, funktioniert bei mir ganz gut (ich fahre quasi nur Straße), wobei ich dazu neige zu viel draufzukleistern.   Dann wird die Kasette hinten sehr träge und es setzt sich alles zu.


Zur Bremse: Sie kann eh immer mehr als meine Reifen und ich selbst, von daher


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juli 2017)

So viel Handarbeit ist das garnicht mal mit dem Kette Reinigen, wie gesagt ich mach sie runter leg sie zusammen, wasch erstmal Grob mit Wasser ab, danach sprüh ich sie ein und geh mit ner Spülbürste drüber, lass das Zeug verdampfen und wasch sie mit Heißen Wasser ab, trocknen lassen neu Fetten, alles Prima.  Das Dreckwasser entsorg ich allerdings extra der Umwelt zuliebe. 

Ich hatt mich eigentlich an das Magura Video gehalten trotzdem is mir nen kleines Missgeschick passiert, drum hab ich gleich entlüftet. Ich hab eh mir damals mit der MT5 und dem Entlüftungskit gleich 1 Liter Royal Blood gekauft da ich eh mehrere Magura Bremsen betreue im Bekanntenkreis. 

Meine Louise war nen 2002 Modell noch in der IS Ausführung, Entlüften war der Horror und bei einem Geber hat dann auch langsam die Dichtung schlapp gemacht, ich hab die noch so lang gefahren bis die Beläge runter waren und dann in Rente geschickt, hat mir auch als Übungsobjekt zuletzt gedient, das war die erste Bremse die ich komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegt hab und wieder zusammengebaut hab.  Aber Dosierbarkeit und Druckpunkt war nicht wirklich pralle, genauso wenig die die Ergonomie, aber zugebissen hat sie trotzdem gut für ihr Alter, wenn sie dann mal richtig entlüftet war.  Nachdem ich aber jetzt 5 verschiedene Hersteller durch hab bin ich nach wie vor überzeugt von Magura, das einzige was mich noch reizt zum Testen is nen Shigura umbau, oder die HC Griffe, Die Ergonomie könnt bisl besser sein bei der MT5, da find ich z.b. meine Guide R richtig gut. Das einzige woran man sich bei der MT5 gewöhnen muss ist eben das sie einen extrem kurzen Hebelweg hat und man feinfühlig umgehen muss mit ihr, zumindest bei meiner ist es so, dafür ist der Druckpunkt aber extrem sauber definiert und knackig und er Wandert kein stück egal wie heiß das Teil geworden ist, und das hat mich extrem überzeugt im Bikepark unter Hardcore Bedingungen. Achso apropo Qietschen, ja das macht meine Auch wenn sie Nass wird, aber so minimalst das es garnicht stört, genauso wenn sie extrem Heiß wird dann fängt sie bisl an zu Qietschen, was aber lediglich an den Belägen liegt ( im moment die 9.C ) bei den Performance hat ich das kein stück. Jetzt kommen eh die 2 Teiligen MT7 Beläge drauf.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Zur Bremse: Sie kann eh immer mehr als meine Reifen und ich selbst, von daher



Echt?  Ich fahre auf der Straße Schwalbe Big Ben. Solange da genug Gewicht drauf liegt und der Boden trocken ist, haben die quasi unendlich viel Grip. Echt beachtlich. 

Irgendwann kommt beim Beschleunigen oder Bremsen natürlich ein Reifen hoch.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Juli 2017)

Die Front hat bei mir auch nie Probleme, aber bei einer plötzlichen Vollbremsung, wie sie doch öfters erforderlich ist, verliere ich mit dem Hinterreifen eigentlich immer die Bodenhaftung durch zu wenig Gewicht da drauf. 

Ich müsste mein altes Kinderfahrrad noch mal als Vergleich haben, aber so stark unterlegen waren die billigen Felgenbremsen da glaube ich (seeehr subjektiv) nicht.    -Ein Versuch wirds mal zeigen.


Fahrt ihr auf nasser Straße eigentlich auch wie auf rohen Eiern um die Kurve oder habt ihr mehr Vertrauen in/Kontrolle über euer Rad?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auf nasser Straße eigentlich auch wie auf rohen Eiern um die Kurve oder habt ihr mehr Vertrauen in/Kontrolle über euer Rad?



Bei Kurven ...  hm so wie der Untergrund es her gibt. Ich fahre nicht wie auf rohen Eiern, aber ich teste auch nicht die Grenzen aus. Anders als im Gelände kann man auf Asphalt meist wenig retten wenn man einmal rutscht.

Beim Bremsen und anfahren passe ich weniger auf. Wenn die Reifen da blockieren oder durchdrehen kann ich die Kiste problemlos stabil halten.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Juli 2017)

Reifen durchdrehen hab ich bisher nur auf Sand geschafft, ich stolper am Ampelstart immer nur Wheelies hin, weshalb ich lieber gleich in einem größeren Gang anfahre.

Bremsen finde ich auch noch sehr einfach unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juli 2017)

kommt auf die Reifen drauf an die ich grad fahre und stark auf den Belag, aber im Grunde vertraue ich auf mein Können und den Reifen, ich bin vorsichtiger aber auf Rohen Eiern fahr ich eigentlich nicht, nach ner Zeit kennt man halt den Grenzbereich und da machts dann auch den Nervenkitzel aus in dem Grenzbereich zu fahren, das schlimmste ist einfach nur die Angst zu überwinden und sich richtig in die Kurve reinzulegen, und mit dem Bike zu Arbeiten, man muss halt den Grenzbereich kennen ohne sich selbst zu überschätzen. Aber ich glaub ich fahre eh um einiges Risiko bereiter als manch anderer,  zumindest wenn ich freie Bahn hab und keinen gefährde, ich brauch halt einfach den Nervenkitzel 

Wheelies liebe ich, anfangs is mir das auch noch unabsichtlich passiert, es kommt halt drauf an wie man seinen Schwerpunkt verlagert beim anfahren, genauso beim Bremsen, ich übe halt auch regelmäßig Stoppies zu machen und möglichst lange die Balance aufm Vorderrad zu halten, genauso wie bei Wheelies ich übe möglich lang aufm Hinterrad zu fahren, Balance Übungen halt, was auch recht spassig ist mim Vorderrad ne Vollbremsung zu machen ohne mit Hinterrad abzuheben, hat zwar kein wirklichen Sinn, aber ich finds spassig das es funktioniert wo andere über den Lenker fliegen rutsch ich eher mit dem Vorderrad, geht allerdings nur mit meinem Mongoose da der Schwerpunkt beim Sitzen eh schon fast auf der Hinterachse liegt, ist halt nen Bike zum spielen und Spaß haben was die Geometrie betrifft. Wobei das Cube auch ziemlich verspielt ist aber schwer zu fahren durch den extrem kurzen Radstand, aber genau das macht den reiz aus für mich.


----------



## kero81 (22. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte mir vor n paar Tagen endlich mal die Testversion von Premiere Pro runtergeladen und versucht die Aufnahmen, von denen ich dachte sie seien nicht so gut, in nem Edit zu verwursten. Würde mich über Meinungen freuen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWc3zhkvrHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Juli 2017)

Ich reiz in der Kurve immer alles aus. Gut, bin auch Mopped Fahrer, aber egal. Ich merk als wie mein Bike bei brutaler Schräglage anfängt zu wackeln, aber ich vertrau meinem Bike da


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Juli 2017)

Seitdem ich mal bei Regen mit 35 den Berg runter bin und mir einer fast die Vorfahrt genommen hätte und ich nichts tun konnte außer mit meinen scheiß Bremsen zu rutschen und rutschen und mich einmal bei Regen in der Kurve abgelegt habe, bin ich ziemlich ängstlich geworden. Da ich auch ohne Helm fahre, muss man jetzt auch nichts provozieren


----------



## kero81 (23. Juli 2017)

Warum fährst Du denn ohne Helm?!


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juli 2017)

Seit ich in der Stadt fahre, trage ich wieder einen Helm. Der Verkehr hier ist mörderisch.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juli 2017)

Innenstadt ist immer so ne Sache, zumindest auch hier bei mir im überfüllten Ruhrgebiet.     Rechts vor Links wird man desöfteren übersehen und wenn man am Ende der Grünphase (also ohne Eskorte von Autos) über die Ampel fährt wirds auch bei den Linksabbiegern kritisch.

Alles Situationen, wo man schnell mal mit 40 auf irgendeiner Windschutzscheibe klebt -idealerweise mit Helm damit man nicht zwangsläufig in den Rollstuhl kommt...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Juli 2017)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir vor n paar Tagen endlich mal die Testversion von Premiere Pro runtergeladen und versucht die Aufnahmen, von denen ich dachte sie seien nicht so gut, in nem Edit zu verwursten.



Sieht gut aus! 
Ich bin kein Videoschnitt-Experte, daher kann ich leider nicht viel konstruktives Feedback geben. Allerdings finde ich, dass das Video ein tolles Feeling rüberbringt. 



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Da ich auch ohne Helm fahre, muss man jetzt auch nichts provozieren



In meinen Augen provozierst du es schon dadurch, dass du ohne Helm fährst.
Als Radfahrer ist man schon so ungeschützt und fährt z.T. enorm hohe Geschwindigkeiten dafür. 
Dann noch freiwillig keinen Helm tragen, kann ich einfach nicht verstehen.

Habe schon zwei Unfälle miterlebt, wo der Helm sehr viel verhindert hat.


*Achtung, Wutanfall:*
(Info: Ich fahre selbst Auto und möchte garantiert nichts verallgemeinern!)

Vorgestern bin ich mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen. Innerorts durch ein Industriegebiet, leicht abfallende Straße. Also bin ich mit dem Renner zwischen 45 und 48 km/h gefahren.
Plötzlich kommt ein Idiot mit seinem 3er BMW und überholt mich mit geringen Abstand und extrem hoher Geschwindigkeit. Da er dann aber gemerkt hat, dass er ja viel zu schnell ist, hat er natürlich stark bremsen müssen. Zum Glück bin ich ihm nicht hinten rein. 

Was denken sich solche Idioten? 
"Fahrrad! Muss überholen! Muss schneller sein!" oder was? 

Ok, genug aufgeregt. 

Heute Nachmittag gehts für mich zum BikeFitting, mal schauen, ob das was bringt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2017)

Lustig wird es wenn man auf der Landstraße bergab ne Fahrschule davor hat, da hab ich mich schon gefragt ob ich nicht mit dem Rad überholen soll  .


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Juli 2017)

Fahrschule würde ich nicht überholen. Der arme Fahrschüler. 
Habe da noch zu viel Mitleid, ist bei mir erst 5 Jahre her. 

Aber gestern habe ich ein Auto überholt, welches meinte, mit 30 bei 70 fahren zu müssen.

Generell finde ich es eigentlich schade, dass man als Rennradfahrer bei mir in der Region fast nicht auf Radwege fahren kann, weil der Zustand so schlecht ist und somit man sich überhaupt mit Autofahrern die Straße teilen muss.


----------



## Offset (27. Juli 2017)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit lackieren aus? An den Haltern meiner formula r1 geht der Lack durch rausgedrückte Bremsflüssigkeit ab. 
Da die Teile aber so klein sind läuft beim Lackieren alles immer von den Kanten weg. 
Pulvern wäre vermutlich das beste, aber wer macht schon 2 solche mini Teile...


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juli 2017)

Lackieren, wird mies wenn der Lack komplett unten ist, aufs Blanke Alu kannst du nicht einfach so Lackieren, das muss vorher mit ner speziellen Grundierung lackiert werden, dann anschleifen und Lackieren, für so Filigranarbeiten hab ich nen Airbrush System, damit lackiere ich die Kleinteile an Fahrrädern, Pulvern kannst natürlich auch kost nicht wirklich die Welt, wird grad mit den Großen Teilen dazugehängt und gepulvert, im Grunde macht das keine Mühe, allerdings musste da schon sehr gut abkleben und vorarbeiten. 

Ich bau mir wieder nen neues Bike  Nr8 innerhalb von einem Jahr, dafür rangiere ich mein Cube LTD Team aus und ersetze es gegen ein Cube AMS 130 Pro   wird war dann kein Fliegengewicht mehr, aber ich will wieder nen Fully für den Normalgebrauch, vieleicht behalt ich aber auch einfach den LTD Rahmen und bau den übern Winter neu auf.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, ich würde dafür einfach billigen Sprühlack aus dem Baumarkt nehmen. Wenn du die Bremse neu lackieren musst ist sie vermutlich nicht mehr die Jüngste, und ewig halten Bremsen nicht.


----------



## Offset (27. Juli 2017)

Es ist nur ne Halteschelle und ich seh nicht ein dafür 15 euro zu zahlen, nur weil der lack nicht mehr so toll ist.
Formula Halteschelle fur R1/The One Modell 2010-2011 - bike-components


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juli 2017)

So alt dürft die garnicht sein, das kommt eher davon wenn man beim Entlüften nicht Sauber arbeitet, DOT wirkt wie Abbeizer. 
Das Problem ist eben das man Blankes Alu nicht einfach übersprühen kann, der Lack hat absolut keinen Haftgrund auf der Oxidschicht die Aluminium eben nun mal bildet sobald es mit Sauerstoff in Berührung kommt, da fließt der Lack grade so ab, und wenn er doch mal haftet blättert er nach kurzer Zeit einfach runter sobald er Trocken ist. Ohne gescheite spezial Grundierung mit Haftgrund geht da garnix.

Edit : Rüste doch einfach um auf Shiftmix, dann hast 2 Fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen.


----------



## Offset (27. Juli 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> So alt dürft die garnicht sein, das kommt eher davon wenn man beim Entlüften nicht Sauber arbeitet, DOT wirkt wie Abbeizer.



Keine Ahnung wie alt die ist, für mich ist sie bisher mehr als stark genug. Das Dot ist wohl schon beim Vorbesitzer ausgelaufen, ich weiß dass man damit aufpassen muss.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juli 2017)

Eigentlich brauchst nur nen feuchten Lappen bereit zu halten, wenn bisl was daneben geht schnell feucht abwischen und gut ist. Aber wie gesagt, Blankes Alu zu lackieren ist sau schwer, aber wenn du nen Pulverbeschichter hast in der nähe, geh doch einfach mal hin und frag ob der das nicht einfach mit dazu hängt beim nächsten beschichten, oftmals machen die das sogar für umsonst, zumindest gabs mal bei uns einen, wenn da mit so miniteilen hingegangen bist hast einfach was in die Kaffeekasse geworfen und gut war.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Juli 2017)

Sooo,
Da jetzt wieder Kohle am start ist, möchte ich meinem Rad ein paar neues Reifen spendieren. Da ich da aber 0 Plan von hab Frag ich euch .
Es muss 26x2.5 sein und die Reifen dürfen insgesamt 80€ kosten. Grip sollten sie auf der Straße und im Wald bieten. Besonders auf der Straße ist es mir wichtig. Puncture Protection ist mir nicht so wichtig, sie sollten ehr leicht sein.
Danke euch schon mal ^^


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

Meinst du 2.5 oder 2.25?
Ich tippe mal auf 2.25, denn 2.5 sind ja 64mm breit. Das findet man auf Downhill-Geschichten und damit fährt man dann seltener Straße. 
Dann würde ich mal zwei Klassiker in den Raum werfen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph und Schwalbe Smart Sam.
Gerade als Drathreifen recht einfach zu aufziehen und recht langlebig. 
Beide haben auch in der Mitte ein schönes Laufprofil und an den Seiten Stollen, wenn man auf weicherem Untergrund Grip benötigt.

Welchen ich auch gut finde ist ein Maxxis Crossmark II, ebenso recht langlebig und vom Aufbau auch für harte und mittlere Untergründe geeignet. 

Es gibt natürlich noch viele viele andere gute Hersteller von Reifen, mein Tipp wäre aber mal ein Racing Ralph. 
Der ist im Budget und passt zu deinen Anforderungen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Juli 2017)

Doch, ich meine 2.5 ^^

Die Racing Ralph waren drauf als ich das Bike gekauft hab. Fand die wirklich schlimm zu fahren. Hab mich immer instabil gefühlt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

Sicher, dass dies an den Reifen liegt und nicht am Cockpit bzw. Steuerlager oder an der Geometrie?
Ich fahre auf meinem Giant Anthem auch Racing Ralph, nutze das Rad als Cross-Country und als Trail-Bike. 
Er bietet auf verschiedensten Untergründen wirklich guten Grip.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2017)

Sag mal welche maulweite haben deine Felgen ? 2.5 fahr ich nur aufm Vorderrad, und auch nur aufm Downhill Bike mit Felgen die ne sehr große Maulweite haben damit der Reifen nicht zu Hoch aufbaut und sich schwammig anfühlt. Ich hab 559*25er darunter würde ich auf keinen Fall mit nem 2.5er anfangen, zumal du dann ohnehin nen schweren Downhill / Freeride Reifen hättest. 

Also ich bin nach wie vor von den Contis überzeugt. X-King, Mountain King. Trail King, und Vertical konnten mich alle auf voller linie überzeugen, nur den Vertical würd ich nicht auf Strasse fahren, ersten ist er sau laut und die Stollen sind dafür nich wirklich Tauglich und zweitens nutzt er sich auf der Strasse recht arg ab besonders bei Bremsmanövern rubeln die dir hohen Stollen schnell runter.  Für den Allzweck Einsatz setz ich auf die X-King.   Oder eben auf Maxxis Reifen die stehen bei mir eigentlich ganz oben was Trails angeht. 
Von Schwalbe konnte mich bisher rein gar nix so wirklich überzeugen, und bei Nässe hab ich so meine Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe gemacht, mich hats noch nie aufs Maul gelegt, bis ich einmal Schwalbe Reifen gefahren bin bei Regen .... 
Aber jeder hat so seinen eigenen Geschmack und Fahrstil, die einen Schwören drauf, die anderen eben nicht. Ich hab meine beiden Favoriten gefunden nach zig verschiedenen Reifen Tests mit meinen Bikes ( dafür hab ich auch gut 30 Reifen rumfliegen in meiner Bude  )  
Im Grunde kann ich echt nur sagen, testen testen testen und das passende für dein Fahrstil finden, mein Tipp ist dich bei Continental mal umzusehen.  
Achja weder mit Maxxis noch mit Continental hatte ich jemals ne Panne.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Felge schmal (bzw zu schmal für den Reifen) ist und somit hoch aufbaut. Würde auch erklären, warum es sich instabil anfühlt.

Dekay55 stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu, jeder hat seine Favoriten. Mit Conti werde ich nicht so wirklich warm, fahre Racing Ralph oder Crossmark II (Tubeless). Damit komme ich persönlich sehr gut klar. 

Aber eine Panne kannst du mit jedem Reifen haben. 

Meine Mavic Ksyrium-Reifen auf dem Rennrad enttäuschen mich sehr, die haben jetzt 1100km weg und sind fast durch. 
Zudem, was ich viel schlimmer finde, wird das Gummi porös. Die Reifen habe ich in Winter neu gekauft, lagen auch nicht beim Händler rum. 
Das ist eigentlich ein No-Go.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2017)

Nja also mit den Maxxis is das so ne Sache, da hab ich so das Gefühl da bricht dir sogar ne klinge vom Messer ab wenn versuchst reinzustechen  Aber gut sind halt Downhill Reifen  für den Extrem einsatz, da ist die Karkasse und die Seitenwand schon so dick das du die sogar im Platten zustand fahren kannst ohne dir die Felgen kaputt zu machen, zumindest die Minnion DHR und DHF 2   Dafür sind sie halt sau schwer aber Tubeless Ready. Aber an nem "normalen" MountainBike würd ich die auf keinen Fall fahren, passt vermutlich eh nicht in die Schwinge hinten rein so nen breiter Reifen, wobei die Maxxis eh schmaler ausfallen wenn man nicht grad Maulweite über 25 fährt. Bin mal gespannt wie die sich auf meinen Spank Spoon breit machen. 

So und die nächsten Tage ist Schlafen erstmal Geschichte, mein neuer Rahmen und Anbauteile sind heut in den Versand gegangen, jetzt kann ich erstmal nich mehr pennen vor Aufregung


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. Juli 2017)

Suche eine schöne Tagestour um den Rhein herum. Morgens 6-7 Uhr los, abends spät zurück. Mannheim, Ludwigshafen, Heidelberg. Anfang September soll sie steigen. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2017)

Hehe in der Gegend wohn ich, Ludwigshafen Richtung Worms, ich empfehle dir ein Zwischenstopp am Silbersee Bobenheim Roxheim, dann den Altrhein lang zum Rhein Richtung Worms hoch, is ne schöne Gegend zum Fahren, Richtung Ludwigshafen fahr ich eigentlich nie sondern immer hoch Richtung Nierstein, auch ne Tolle Gegend, theoretisch auch bei Worms über den Rhein Richtung Lampertheimer Altrhein, über Sandhofen auf die Friesenheimer Insel dort am Neckar lang kannst Theoretisch bis nach Heidelberg fahren. 

Von wo aus willst den Starten ?

Bin auch grad eben wieder von meiner Altrhein / Rhein Tour zurück gekommen, die Bilder sind bei uns am Altrhein entstanden.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. Juli 2017)

Ist mir alles recht scheiß egal. Anfangspunkt sollte mit der Bahn ohne viel umsteigen (aus Kaiserslautern) erreichbar sein. Endpunkt sollte ein HBF in einer größeren Stadt sein. Die Strecke selbst ist mir sowas von egal. Wald, Ebene. Hauptsache geile  Landschaft und seine Ruhe. Gemütlich mit dem MTB rumtuckern. Bobenheim-Roxheim kann ich eigentlich mit rein nehmen. Dort wohnt wohl noch ein Onkel von mir (vllt kennst du den ja sogar?). War vor einem Jahrzehnt mal dort, vllt erkenne ich das Haus nochmal und statte ihm mal einen Besuch ab

Eventuell kann man ja zusammen was machen, kommt noch ein Studienkollege mit. Geplant ist eigentlich September da ist das Wetter noch gut. Ende August habe ich die letzten Klausuren, bis 15. September noch mein Praktikum, aber da könnte ich mir am WE mal einen Tag gönnen. Nach dem 15. hätte ich dann "jeden Tag Zeit"


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2017)

Dann würde ich direkt von KL nach Mannheim Hauptbahnhof fahren, von dort aus über den Rhein nach Ludwigshafen über Oggersheim / Studenheim / Frankenthal, ab Frankenthal dann nach Bobenheim Roxheim rein, Silbersee / Altrhein / Rhein hoch nach Worms, bei Worms wieder über den Rhein und dann Richtung Lampertheimer Altrhein den Rhein runterfahren wieder nach Mannheim, das miese dabei ist nur das die Gegend erst ab Frankenthal hinten schön wird, das einer der gründe warum ich da nie rumfahre. Ab Bobenheim Roxheim hast halt hinten am Altrhein wirklich idylische Natur und ne schöne Gegend. 
Ja muss man mal schauen nen Stück kann ich mich vielleicht anschließen, is halt mit dem Planen nicht ganz so einfach bei mir weil ich Selbstständig bin, kann halt erst kurzfristig entscheiden. 

Ansonsten was ich sehr empfehlen kann ist Heidelberg den Neckar Hoch Richtung Eberbach bzw Heilbronn, das ist dann bisl anspruchsvoller mit Wald und Steigungen, dafür aber ne echt geniale Gegend, hab da früher gewohnt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. Juli 2017)

Ab 15. September kann ich auch kurzfristig. Ob ich jetzt montags lerne oder mittwochs spielt (hoffentlich) keine Rolle. Mein Kollege wohl nicht, aber dann fahre ich halt alleine


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2017)

wie gesagt geb bescheid wenns soweit ist, dann schaun wa mal. Nen Gescheiten Tourer hab ich bis dahin, sofern DHL sich dann mal dazu bewegt mir meinen Rahmen zuzustellen ..... SAFTLADEN....


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. Juli 2017)

Ich komme mit meinem 20kg-Monster  

Wenn wir nämlich ohne dich fahren, muss ich mal hart schauen wie wir uns orientieren. Denn mein S5 hält für die Navigation sicher nicht den ganzen Tag und für irgendwelche Sachen zu kaufen, habe ich im Moment keine Kohle für. Fange zwar September dann wohl wieder an zu arbeiten, aber bis das Geld da ist, ist es dann Oktober


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2017)

Na ich bin mal gespannt auf wieviel Kilo ich mein neues Bike bekomme  Ja mit Navigation is das so ne sache, anfangs hab ich mir auch öfter mal verfahren  aber das kann ich eh gut, vor allem in Mannheim is mir das schon sau oft passiert, blöd nur wenn dann in der falschen Gegend landest. 
Btw wenn ich nicht kann, kann ich ja nen Geocache mit ner Powerbank anlegen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. Juli 2017)

Oh, garnicht soweit weg ^^. Kaiserslautern sind etwa 60km von mir. Wenn es Wochenends ist, könnte ich eventuell auch kommen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Juli 2017)

Auch nicht so weit weg von mir, wohne bei Pforzheim. 
Ist ja lustig.

Zur Navigation:
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr ein Garmin Edge 1000 zugelegt. Ja, unnötiges Teil, auch nicht günstig.
Aber mittlerweile möchte ich es nicht mehr missen, nutze es zwar hauptsächlich als Trainingscomputer, aber auch zum navigieren ist es top. 

Übrigens: So eine Rhein-Tour klingt super, wünsche dir viel Spaß, auch wenn es noch ein paar Tage bis dahin sind.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Juli 2017)

Ach gott bin ich grad Happy 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub heut geh ich nemmer Arbeiten


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2017)

Das ist echt sexy. 


Hm mein Fahrrad fängt immer mehr an Geräusche zu machen. Ich glaube, sowohl das Sattelgestell als auch das Tretlager knarren. Das gute Stück ist erst 700km alt ... oder ~9 Monate. 

Bin davon dezent genervt.

Freude bereitet mir hingegen die neue Hupe. Endlich eine gleichwertige Waffe im Verkehrskampf gegen behinderte Auto- und Busfahrer.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (31. Juli 2017)

Hübsch. Muss leider noch 3 Jahre mit der Gurke fahren, bis mein Studium rum ist


----------



## dekay55 (31. Juli 2017)

Ja das wird wirklich nen Hübsches  Teil. Ich bin begeistert, der Rahmen wiegt nur 600g mehr als mein Hardtail Rahmen, ich denk mit Dämpfer werd ich wohl so 900g mehr Gewicht haben. Aber wie das natürlich so ist, es fehlen noch ein paar Teile die jetzt hoffentlich auch Morgen eintrudeln, ich hoff mal ich bin bis zum Wochenende Fertig das ich ausgiebig Testen kann. Macht aber schon mal nen sehr guten eindruck. Ich opfer übrigens dafür mein Hardtail Rahmen, wenn ich den nicht verkauft bekomme die tage auf Ebay dann werde ich den wohl im Winter neu aufbauen mit paar anderen Teilen. Kurbel & Gabel vom Hardtail kommen jetzt aufs AMS, da passen die ohnehin besser.  Die Decals der Gabel mach ich komplett neu und kommen in Blau dann drauf, ebenso wie nen paar Blaue Felgen Decals, evtl. Blauer Sleve um die Schläuche. Neue Pedale kommen noch, und evtl noch nen Shadow Schaltwerk für hinten. Jetzt kommen aber erstmal die wichtigen Teile dran und dann die Optischen Leckerbissen, außer die Decals die werde ich vermutlich heut Abend noch Plotten, kost ja nix 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hm mein Fahrrad fängt immer mehr an Geräusche zu machen. Ich glaube, sowohl das Sattelgestell als auch das Tretlager knarren. Das gute Stück ist erst 700km alt ... oder ~9 Monate.



"Knackt" es auf dem Sitzrohr? Könnte von der Sattelstütze kommen. Ist es weg, wenn du aus dem Sattel bist?
Probiere mal, die Sattelstütze zu reinigen. Markierung bei deiner Einstellung und neues Fett nicht vergessen.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> "Knackt" es auf dem Sitzrohr? Könnte von der Sattelstütze kommen. Ist es weg, wenn du aus dem Sattel bist?
> Probiere mal, die Sattelstütze zu reinigen. Markierung bei deiner Einstellung und neues Fett nicht vergessen.



Ich werds mal testen.


----------



## ForceOne (1. August 2017)

Moin Zusammen,

ich suche ein günstiges Fahrrad, um ein paar mal die Woche ein paar Runden zu drehen um mal etwas für die Fitness zu tun.

Beim örtlichen Fahrradgeschäft geht es da leider erst bei 450 € los, was mir fürs erste deutlich zu viel ist, leider kenne ich mich aber auch absolut nicht aus.

Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist bei mir leider nicht zu gebrauchen.

EDIT:

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir sowas hier kaufe: 

Ortler Lindau Herren schwarz glanz gunstig kaufen bei  ▷ fahrrad.de

Über meinen Mitarbeiter Rabatt bekomme ich das inkl. Versand für 230€


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2017)

Das ist ein wirklich knappes Budget für ein vernünftiges Rad.

Einer der größten Gebrauchtmärkte ist der hier:
Bikemarkt: Uber 33882 Mountainbikes und Parts im Bikemarkt Marktplatz
Aber auch da geht es erst bei 400-500€ los, dann allerdings auch mit vernünftigen Fahrrädern.

Wo willst du denn fahren? Nur auf der Straße oder auch auf weniger befestigten Wegen?


----------



## ForceOne (1. August 2017)

Ausschließlich befestigte Wege, nichts besonderes. Ich tue mich etwas schwer mehr auszugeben, weil ich eben noch nicht weiß, ob es mir auch wirklich Spaß macht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. August 2017)

Das ist zwar absolut verständlich, meine Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass mit einem zu billigen Rad das Fahren auch kein Spaß macht. 
Wenn du eine Schaltung hast, die nicht vernünftig tut und das Rad sich schlecht fahren lässt, verliert jeder den Spaß daran. 

Solltest du nicht selber am Rad schrauben können, dann lass den Quatsch mit Neurad im Internet kaufen.
Ja, die Anleitungen zeigen, wie schön einfach es ist, das Rad aus dem Karton zu nehmen, nur das Vorderrad einzubauen und den Lenker gerade zu machen.

Ich habe noch nie ein Rad aus dem Karton genommen, ohne dass man die Laufräder nachzentrieren musste, die Schaltung nachstellen, Bremsen einstellen und Verschraubungen kontrollieren musste. 
Und das ist auch ganz logisch. Ein Laufrad, was in der Fabrik zu 100% richtig zentriert wurde, wird sich dennoch wieder etwas verschieben, weil das Material zum ersten mal unter Spannung steht. Brems- und Schaltzüge werden sich auch nochmal setzen.


----------



## ForceOne (1. August 2017)

Ich kann absolut gar nicht an einem Fahrrad schrauben, evtl schaffe ich es einen Reifen zu wechseln, dann hört es aber auch auf.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. August 2017)

In diesem Fall würde ich dir zu einem vernünftigen gebrauchten Rad raten. 
Schau mal nach Fitness- oder Crossbikes, wenn du kein Gepäckträger und Licht brauchst. 
Diese Räder ähneln von der Geometrie her stark Trekkingrädern, sind aber eben ohne zusätzliche Anbauteile. 
Dadurch vielleicht nicht so "Alltagstauglich", allerdings auch ein Stück leicher.


----------



## dekay55 (1. August 2017)

Such dir nen Örtlichen Fahrrad Laden und Fahr mal paar Fahrräder probe, dann wirst du den unterschied schnell merken zwischen nen Stahlgestell mit 2 Rädern und nem Fahrrad. Mit so Billig teilen kommt da definitiv kein Spaß auf, das sind Kisten die reichen um mal eben schnell im Ort zum einkaufen zu fahren. Für Längere  Touren ist das auch Gesundheitlich nicht förderlich da du alles andere als ne Gesunde Haltung auf so nem Bike hast.
Bei so extrem Billigrädern für um die 200€ Rum ist das auch nochmal ne Sicherheitsrelevante frage, du sagst selbst du kannst kein stück Schrauben, bei den Rädern ausm Karton musst du auch die Bremsen justieren, und da fängt das Sicherheitsrisiko schon an. Also finger weg von so Billig Kisten. 
Geh mal zum Örtlichen Rad Laden und lass dich etwas Beraten und teste mal bisl durch was dir so Liegt. Und dann kannst nach was gescheiten ( gebrauchten ) suchen. Hier können wir auch nicht wirklich ne Beratung geben zumindest keine die Seriös wäre für nen kompletten Neueinsteiger. Tipps Ja, Beratung Nein.


----------



## Offset (1. August 2017)

Ich hatte vor kurzem auch das Problem, dass mir ein neues Fahrrad zu teuer ist. Ich bin dann trotzdem bei einem Fahrradhändler mal ein paar Räder aus verschiedenen Preiskategorien gefahren und musste mir eingestehen, dass sogar ich einen deutlichen Unterschied merke.
Ich hatte das Glück, dass ein paar Tage später mein jetziges bike auf ebay kleinanzeigen stand (1800€NP für unter 700 bekommen).
Die letzten Tage bin ich mehr Rad gefahren als die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. August 2017)

Du hast also die Beratung vom Fachhändler in Anspruch genommen und das Rad dann im Netz gekauft?
Bei dem Preisunterschied absolut verständlich, aber leider macht dies den Einzalhandel kaputt. 
Dir persönlich möchte ich hier aber keinen Vorwurf machen, bei einer Preisdifferenz von 1100€ hätte ich es ebenfalls so gemacht.
Habe aber schon erlebt, dass Leute wegen eine Preisdifferenz von 50€ im Netz gekauft haben und dann wieder im Laden standen, weil sie das Rad nicht zusammengebaut bekommen haben.


----------



## Offset (1. August 2017)

Wie gesagt, das Fahrrad war von ebay kleinanzeigen, also von Privat.
Ich bin auch absolut dagegen sich im Laden beraten zu lassen und dann im Netz zu kaufen. Eigentlich wollte ich mich nur etwas umschauen und wurde quasi "genötigt" mal ein paar Räder zu fahren. Mir war nämlich klar, dass ich ein teures haben muss wenn ich ein teures gefahren bin, und das wollte ich ja nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2017)

Meine Erfahrung mit Einzelhändlern war bis jetzt eigentlich immer, dass man ohne großes Federlesen zumindest nah an den Onlinepreis heran gegangen ist. Egal ob es nun um Fahrrad, Tennis oder Auto ging.


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

Es wird, es wird, heut sollt noch der neue Umwerfer kommen und dann isses Fahrbar, Wochenende kommt dann noch ne MT5, bin nur noch am grübeln ob vorn ne MT5 und hinten ne MT4 ausreicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. August 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Es wird, es wird, heut sollt noch der neue Umwerfer kommen und dann isses Fahrbar, Wochenende kommt dann noch ne MT5, bin nur noch am grübeln ob vorn ne MT5 und hinten ne MT4 ausreicht
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr sehr schön!

Ich fahre eine MT5/4 Kombi und mir reicht das. Die MT4 hat zwar spürbar weniger Kraft, insbesondere auch mit kleinerer Scheibe, aber man kann auch echt nicht stark bremsen bevor der Hinterreifen rutscht.

Der Vorteil ist, dass die MT4 und MT5 das einzige Paar 2- und 4-Kolbenbremsen auf dem Markt sind, die ab Werk die gleichen Griffe haben. Das war mir wichtig, ich wollte kein Chaos auf dem Lenker. 
(nicht dass das geholfen hätte ... mein Lenker ist ziemlich überladen mit Krams  )


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

Ich weiß deswegen überlege ich, wobei nen Paar MT5 grad mal 20€ mehr ausmachen, anderen Überlegung wär auch die Sram Guide R vom Downhill Bike zu nehmen und dafür da ne MT5 vorn und hinten drauf zu machen, vorausgesetzt die Leitungslänge von der Guide R reicht, das auch der Grund warum ich die Formula R1 ausrangieren will bzw die kommt aufs Dirtbike, die Leitungen sind 10cm zu Kurz und neue Leitungen würden satte 45€ kosten und das sehe ich absolut nicht ein dazu würden nochmal 10€ Kleinteile zum kürzen Kommen, im Moment sind die Leitungen nicht optimal gelegt, zumindest nicht so wie es vorgesehen ist von Cube, und das ist mir schon nen Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. August 2017)

Ich habe bewusst hinten keine MT5 genommen, sondern die MT4 mit kleinerer Scheibe um die Bremskraft besser zwischen vorne und hinten zu balancieren. Wenn ich hinten die gleiche Bremsleistung hätte wäre sie vermutlich kaum dosierbar.


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

och das geht schon, ich fahre ja selbst auf einen meiner Downhill / Freeride ne MT5 / MT5 und hab mich schon sehr dran gewöhnt. Aber vermutlich werde ich es wirklich so machen, die Guide R aufs Cube und ne MT5 / MT5 aufs Commencal Downhill Bike.


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

Doppelpost. hach mir egal, ich freu mir so. Es ist wirklich hübsch geworden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (2. August 2017)

Sehr hübsch. Ich glaube wenn ich mir irgendwann nochmal ein Fahrrad kauf muss ich mir das auch selbst zusammenbauen. Was denkst du wird es fertig wiegen?
Mehr Bilder sind übrigens gern gesehen!


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

Ich habs noch gar nicht hochgehoben, Ich muss noch die Kette drauf machen, und die Schaltung einstellen, danach werd ich mal auf die Wage springen, ne Testfahrt machen, und dann gibts mehr Bilder. Original von der Stange ist es mit 13kg angegeben, ich denk mal ich werds aufs 12kg bringen. 
Vor dem Selbstbau muss ich dich warnen, du brauchst teilweise Spezialwerkzeug, und musst schon wissen was du machst und zusammenkaufst, sonst passt am ende vorne und hinten nix, selbst bei dem Bike isses mir wieder passiert das ich bei einem Teil was verrafft hab, das war der Umwerfer, der zum glück heut noch gekommen ist. Hatte nen Top Swing passen tut aber nur nen Downswing. Aber es macht einfach Unmengen spass nen Bike selbst zu bauen und mitzubekommen wie es langsam wächst. Ein Bike von der Stange werde ich definitiv nie wieder kaufen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. August 2017)

Kann ich nur zustimmen:
Ein Rad selbst aufbauen ist natürlich super. Man kan sich komplett alles aussuchen, wie man es möchte. 
Aber natürlich ist es nicht einfach. Mit ein paar Inbusschlüsseln kommt man an einem Fahrrad leider nicht weit. 
Wenn du schon viel am Rad selbst schaubst (damit meine ich aber nicht mal einen Reifen wechseln oder mal die Bremsbeläge tauschen), dann kannst du dir das mal anschauen.
Aber gerade Sachen wie Schaltung initial einstellen, Kurbel einbauen, Laufräder zentrieren oder hydraulische Bremsleitungen kürzen und entlüften sollte man nicht zum ersten Mal machen.


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

Wobei das noch wirklich die einfachen Sachen sind die du aufgezählt hast, Viel wichtiger ist erstmal zu verstehen welche Teile zusammenpassen und harmonieren, wie sich nicht optimale Teile auswirken, ansonst kanns sehr kostenspielig werden 
Das allerwichtigste ist nen Drehmomentschlüssel, ohne den geht schon mal so gut wie gar nix,  grad Anfänger ist es nicht zu empfehlen ohne Drehmomentschlüssel zu Arbeiten, Ich schraub immerhin schon seit über 20 Jahren an Moppeds und Autos und habe es mittlerweile im Gefühl was Drehmoment angeht. Anfangen würde ich erstmal nicht bei nem Neurad, wenn da was schiefgeht kanns gleich ziemlich Teuer werden, bevor ich mein erstes Bike gebaut hab, hatt ich erstmal 3 Räder vom Flohmarkt zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt und dann nach und nach gelernt, und dann das erste Rad aus Gebrauchtteilen gebaut ( was ich aber definitiv nie wieder machen werd ). Aber um ehrlich zu sein, vor 2 Jahren hatte ich noch keine Ahnung von Fahrrad Mechanik jetzt hab ich das 8te Bike gebaut  Also lernen kann man alles, man sollt nur erstmal klein anfangen, und am besten den Geldbeutel drauf vorbereiten, gibt nix schlimmeres als anzufangen nen Rad zu bauen um dann zu merken das man sich verkalkuliert hat und die Kohle erstmal ausgeht und Stillstand herrscht.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. August 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich habs noch gar nicht hochgehoben, Ich muss  noch die Kette drauf machen, und die Schaltung einstellen, danach werd  ich mal auf die Wage springen, ne Testfahrt machen, und dann gibts mehr  Bilder. Original von der Stange ist es mit 13kg angegeben, ich denk mal  ich werds aufs 12kg bringen.


Das wäre beachtlich, meins  ist schwerer geworden   Satte 14,2Kg sind für ein Hardtail recht viel,  aber die Anforderungen sind auch sehr hoch. Ich fahre damit täglich  10km durch den Stadtverkehr der recht hügeligen Innenstadt.




dekay55 schrieb:


> und  musst schon wissen was du machst und zusammenkaufst, sonst passt am  ende vorne und hinten nix, selbst bei dem Bike isses mir wieder passiert  das ich bei einem Teil was verrafft hab, das war der Umwerfer, der zum  glück heut noch gekommen ist. Hatte nen Top Swing passen tut aber nur  nen Downswing. Aber es macht einfach Unmengen spass nen Bike selbst zu  bauen und mitzubekommen wie es langsam wächst. Ein Bike von der Stange  werde ich definitiv nie wieder kaufen


Ich war überrascht bei meinem Neubau Ende letzten Jahres absolut nichts vergessen zu haben. 
Es gibt wirklich viel Kleinkram an den man denken muss und der passen muss.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Vor dem Selbstbau muss ich dich warnen, du brauchst teilweise Spezialwerkzeug,





Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen:
> Ein Rad selbst aufbauen ist natürlich super. Man kan sich komplett alles aussuchen, wie man es möchte.
> Aber natürlich ist es nicht einfach. Mit ein paar Inbusschlüsseln kommt man an einem Fahrrad leider nicht weit.
> Wenn du schon viel am Rad selbst schaubst (damit meine ich aber nicht mal einen Reifen wechseln oder mal die Bremsbeläge tauschen), dann kannst du dir das mal anschauen.
> Aber gerade Sachen wie Schaltung initial einstellen, Kurbel einbauen, Laufräder zentrieren oder hydraulische Bremsleitungen kürzen und entlüften sollte man nicht zum ersten Mal machen.



Naja, SO viel Spezialwerkzeug braucht man auch nicht. Einmal diesen Schlüssel von Shimano fürs Innenlager und die Bremsscheiben, und den Schlüssel für die Kassette. Das wars dann auch schon.

Für die Laufräder braucht man nur einen Zentrierständer wenn man sie selbst einspannen will oder sie wirklich extrem schief sind. Für Bremsleitungen braucht man auch nichts spezielles, passende neue Endstücke werden meist mitgeliefert oder können einzeln bestellt werden.

Eigentlich kann man fast alles mit den üblichen Werkzeugen selbst machen.


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

Kommt halt immer drauf an was du alles musst / willst.  Lager einpressen geht auch mit dem Gummihammer, muss man halt sehr aufpassen. Ich hab halt gemerkt das man sich sehr einfach tut wenn man alles parat hat, ich hab halt noch die Gleitbuchsen getauscht beim Dämpfer, fürs ausschlagen von Steuersatz hab ich nen Tool, fürs einpressen ( gut dank Drehbank einfach selbst gebaut ) Zentrierständer is schon praktisch und nen Speichen Tensiometer, besonders bei neuen Laufrädern da die ohnehin nachgespannt werden müssen / sollen.  

Testfahrt übrigens bestanden, man macht das Teil Spass.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. August 2017)

Ja den Steuersatz habe ich auch mit dem Gummihammer eingepresst  

Wow, das sieht super aus!


----------



## LastManStanding (2. August 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ...


Welches Modelljahr ist der CUBE Rahmen?


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

Isn 2013er, gab es als Auslaufmodell zu nem Guten Preis, immerhin hab ich bis 2022 Garantie auf den Rahmen seitens Cube. Grad nochmal ne runde gedreht, es fährt sich einfach traumhaft, da wippt gar nix beim reinretten das hat mich bisl erstaunt obwohl ich eigentlich nur nen M Tune Dämpfer drinnen hab im Moment, und bergsteigen kann auch sehr gut, da musst ich noch Nichtmal die Gabel runterfahren und das ging schon sehr gut.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. August 2017)

Joa. Das Fahrrad würde ich wohl klauen


----------



## tsd560ti (2. August 2017)

Sieht richtig schick aus das Rad.   Fully müsste ich auch mal probefahren, aber wäre für mich zunächst wohl zu teuer.


Ich lasse als Diebstahlschutz immer ne Dreckschicht auf dem Rahmen und hab nen gutes krummes Aldisteckblech dran.    Dazu kommt eine Akkulampe mit Kabelbindern befestigt und Isoband zusammengeflickt. 

Besser kann ich die Komplett-XT Semmel wohl nicht tarnen, oder hat noch wer Ideen, Pfeifenreiniger auf die Felgennarbe? 


Mein aktuelles Projekt ist ein Fahrradanhänger für 3 bis 6 Bierkisten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2017)

Tarnen ? Das wär bei uns scheis egal, die klauen hier sogar verrostete 10€ Flohmarkt Räder. Manchmal mach ich mir aber den "Gag" wenn ich Langweile hab und schließe eins meiner Räder am Bahnhof ab und wart bis einer dran rumfingert, und dann wird ne Latte ausm Nächsten Zaun gerissen und in die Kniekehlen oder sonstige Stellen am Körper gehauen die Handlungsunfähig machen ( Rechtfertigender Notstand §34 StGB ) Aber bisher hab ich leider nie einen inflagranti erwischt. Bei uns werden Regelmässig im Sommer 3-4 mal alle Fahrräder nachts am Bahnhof geklaut, vor nem halben jahr hats meine Ex getroffen, nen verrostetes 200€ Baumarktrad was kein Fuffi mehr Wert war, aber den Dieb hab ich sogar erwischt der Depp war bei uns ausm Kaff und ist mit dem Bike einkaufen gefahren, der hat vielleicht Blöd geschaut als er gemerkt hat als ich das Bike mit meinem Schloss abgeschlossen hab, hat sogar mit Cops gedroht der Volldepp


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Für die Laufräder braucht man nur einen Zentrierständer wenn man sie selbst einspannen will oder sie wirklich extrem schief sind.



Ich habe noch NIE ein Laufrad aus dem Karton genommen, welches richtig zentriert war. 
Gründe habe ich auf einen der letzten Seite schon geschrieben, zusammengefasst: Die ganzen Speichen setzen sich. Nicht nur nach dem einspeichen sondern auch nach den ersten paar Kilometer. 
Daher ist es in meinen Augen unverzichtbar, die Laufräder zweimal zu zentrieren.

Und je nach dem was für ein Laufrad man braucht, sollte man natürlich auch die entsprechenden Schlüssel haben, um die Nippel anzuziehen. 
Gerade, wenn man Speichen mit Aero-Profil o.ä. hat, kann es wirklich lustig werden.
Letztens meine Giant SLR1-Laufräder mit Sapim Straight Pull-Speichen zentriert, das ist ein scheiß.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2017)

Meine waren gut, und bisher scheinen sie auch noch perfekt gerade zu sein. Ich habe meine Laufräder bei ActionSports bauen lassen.


----------



## ForceOne (3. August 2017)

Was legt man für so ein Rad von dekay55 hin? Sieht ja wirklich super aus.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. August 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Was legt man für so ein Rad von dekay55 hin? Sieht ja wirklich super aus.


Also beim selber aufbauen gibts preislich keine Grenzen. Aber als komplettes Rad wirds wohl nicht unter 2500 / 3000€ liegen. Kommt eben immer drauf an was damit gemacht werden soll. Nicht jeder braucht ne Federgabel für über 800€, manche aber schon.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. August 2017)

Wie überall sind keine Grenzen. 
In meinen Augen ist das Rad von dekay55 noch ein Rad, wo da Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt und keine gesponnenen Komponenten dranhängen.

Wenn ich mich mal umschaue, was allein bei Amateurradrennen rumfährt, da haben manche Leute echt einen Hau. 

Könnte mir ja mal den Spaß machen und zusammenrechnen, was mein Renner jetzt kostet und was so der Traum wäre. 
Wobei .. vielleicht besser nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (3. August 2017)

Stimmt bei dem Ams hab ich es jetz "noch" nicht übertrieben, paar teile werden noch aufgerüstet, Dämpfer wird gegen nen CaneCreek ersetzt oder nen Fox CDT, Bremse kommt heut abend die Sram Guide R drauf.  Listenpreis von dem Ams von der stange war zwischen 2000-3000€ Allerdings dann nicht mit den Komponenten wie ich sie drauf hab, als auslauf model wars mal mit 1800 gelistet. Was ich investiert hab müsste ich mal hochrechnen, denk aber das ich nicht unter dem listenpreis als auslaufmodel liegen werde, zumindest nicht wenn die Guide und der andere Dämpfer drauf sind. Paar Breitere Laufräder kommen auch noch drauf. Aber alles nach und nach.

Btw von ner 800€ FOX gabel halt ich eh nix, die hälfte vom preis geht für den namen drauf, und halt fürs ansehen vor der Eisdiele..... mir ist das aber recht egal, funktion liegt vor dem poserfaktor für mich.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2017)

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat für sein Rennrad 12k (inklusive allem) ausgegeben^^ 
Gut, man muss sagen dass er dafür sein Motorrad verkauft hat und in der Woche locker 300-500 km fährt.  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (3. August 2017)

Rennrad vollcarbon ist auch nochmal ne andere Liga, In meinen Downhill Bikes steckt auch nochmal nen haufen mehr Kohle drin als im Cube, aber  halt auch nen ganz anderer einsatzzweck, wobei ich glaub auch da noch in nem guten P/L Verhältnisse zu liegen, und es nicht übertrieben hab mit den Teilen. Kollege z. b is da bisl anders der hat auf seinem Enduro ne total übertriebene MT7. Jeder wie er mag


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. August 2017)

12k für ein Renner ist zwar happig, aber wenn ich mir überlege das ein Giant TCR SL-Rahmen mit ISP auch schon seine 2.300€ kostet und schöne Laufräder á la Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbone oder Zipp 303/404 NSW oder was weiß ich auch gute 2.500€ kosten, ist man schon locker bei 5k dabei. 
Dazu noch eine Red E-Tap oder Dura Ace DI2 und schwups, ist das Rad bei 7.500€.
Sattel, Lenker, Pedale und sonstiges Zubehör kostet auch schnell mal 1.000€ los, wenn man will. 

Das ist dann zwar schon High-End aber noch nichts "gesponnenes" wie Lightweight-Laufräder, Speedplay-Pedalen oder sonstwas. Sonder auch noch Zeug, welches man super im Alltag fahren kann.


----------



## Offset (3. August 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum die Kette nur am mittleren Kettenblatt am Umwerfer schleift? Wenn ich auf dem größten Kettenblatt bin kann ich bis aufs größte Ritzel schalten ohne das es schleift.

Vermutlich stimmt was mit der Zugspannung nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (3. August 2017)

Korrekt, Zugspannung nachstellen.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2017)

Zugspannung oder Begrenzer des Umwerfer-Weges. Je nachdem an welcher Seite es schleift.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. August 2017)

Wenn es nur am mittleren Kettenblatt schleift ist es die Zugspannung. Anschlüse sind dann richitg eingestellt. 

Züge muss man ab und an mal etwas nachspannen, ggf. ist der Zug auch schon älter und muss mal getauscht werden.

Das ist übrigens in meinen Augen eins der besten Tipps für ein bisschen ältere Räder:
Einfach mal Züge und Hüllen tauschen, das Rad wird sich plötzlich viel besser schalten. 
Und die Welt kostet das nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

So und nochmal ein kleines Update am Cube gemacht, Formula Bremse runter geworfen, und ne neue Guide R drauf gemacht, passt ziemlich gut die süße kleine 4 Kolben Bremse, macht Technisch ne gute Figur mit den 185er Scheiben vorn und hinten. Wiegt auch weniger als die Formula, und Bremst besser, und die Scheiben sind auch leichter, Morgen kommen noch neue Griffe, Pedale und ne neue Kette und ich bin Happy.
Das einzige Manko was mir nicht ganz gefällt an dem Rahmen ist die Schlauchführung für die Hydraulikleitung hinten, normal ist es vorgesehen das die unten am Trettlager Gehäuse langgeht, das ist einerseits ziemlich blöd wenn man doch mal irgendwo hängen bleibt, andererseits wenn der Rahmen einfedert spannt die Leitung, aber ich denk ich habs so wie es jetzt ist ganz gut gelöst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Mein Tretlager fängt an gewaltig Radau zu machen. Kann man wohl nichts machen, außer komplett wechseln, oder? :/


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

Jep austauschen, werden wohl die Lager hinüber sein, bei manchen Tretlagern kannste evtl auch das Lager direkt austauschen, so nen Rillenkugellager kostet nicht wirklich die Welt,  Wie hört sich den das Geräusch an ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Inzwischen ein richtiges lautes Klopfen/Klackern, wie wenn Metall auf Metall klopft. Gangunabhängig, im Leerlauf nichts zu hören, doch sobal die Pedale unter Druck sind pro Umdrehung ein Ton. Ist wohl auch ziemlich Temperaturabhängig, in letzter Zeit war es weg, doch heute war es echt extrem.

Kacke, wollte doch Radtour machen :/


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

Ja dann werden die Lager wohl spiel bekommen haben, deine Kurbel sitzt aber noch fest oder ? Was hast den für nen Tretlager ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Ja, mechanisch ist alles in Ordnung soweit. Müsste das Lager hier sein 



VP-BC73-T1 BSA-Patronenlager


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

hmpf okay das ist nen 8€ Teil.... das ist klar das es nicht lang überlebt hat leider. Ich hab hier vieleicht noch nen Truvativ Gigapipe über, müsst ich mal schauen ob das passt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. August 2017)

Meins kippelte nur, also immer mehr Spiel bekommen, so das das grosse Kettenrad fast nicht mehr nutzbar war, da die Kette bei jeden Reintreten am Umwerfer schlief.
Hat der der Stevens Händler aber für 40€ getauscht, dafür mach ich mir die Finger nicht schmutzig, dazu hat er noch die Kette gereinigt und geschmiert sowie die Schaltung eingestellt 

Musste heute mal in Spritzschutz investieren, der Sommer ist ja echt feucht dieses Jahr und die Gurke sieht immer schlimmer aus ...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Kaufen ist nicht mal das Problem, holst halt eins für 20 meinetwegen, aber dann halt noch Einbau, biste mal schnell bei 40-50 und das geht zurzeit nicht. Wenn mein Fahrrad nicht mehr fahrbar ist, dann sterbe ich 

Jop, die letzten Tage war mies. Bin mehr als einmal klatschnass Heim gekommen. Aber bin ja nicht aus Zucker


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

Kaufste dir das Werkzeug zum Lager Wechseln dürftest billiger wegkommen.

Schutzbleche am Fahrrad ? Bei mir Nogo


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Hm, könnte sein. Aber ist dann trotzdem bisschen viel. 20 Euro kann ich mal schnell beim Essen wegrationieren. Aber vllt haben ja die Schlosser auf der Arbeit ein Werkzeug dafür?! Was braucht man da?

Bei meinem Sportfahrrad kämen auch nie welche dran, aber da ich das Fahrrad für die Arbeit benutze, ist es eigentlich ein Muss. Im Moment arbeite ich ja in der E-Werkstatt und habe ich einen Spint und es ist "kack egal" wie ich aussehe. Aber wenn ich dann bald als Ingenieur arbeite, kann ich mir das nicht erlauben. Musste immer Ersatzzeug rumkarren, umziehen, etc pp. Kann schon lästig werden.

In der Firma bauen sie jetzt eine Tankstelle für E-Bikes, aber haben keine E-Bikes  Könnten doch mal als Dienstfahrzeug paar E-Bikes locker machen. Gut, ich als Prakti bekomme davon ja sowieso nichts, aber die Idee wäre cool


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Hm ne, die werden das Zeug nicht haben. Muss ich aber viel kaufen 

Schrauber-Special 2015: Tretlager-Montage & Wechsel


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

Kannst zum Teil von der Steuer absetzen wenn dir nen E Bike als angestellter kaufst und das Teil nutzt um zum Arbeiten zu Kommen. 
Aber das aller letze was ich mir Kaufen würde ist nen E Bike  Entweder ich Fahr Fahrrad durch Muskelkraft, oder eben nicht.

Edit : Das hat aber mit deinem Tretlager recht wenig zu tun


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2017)

Joa, E-Bike Leasing inkl. 1% Regel kann man bei uns jetzt auch machen. 
Spint+Umziehen macht nen Kumpel auch als Ingenieur nach wie vor. Der Verrückte fährt aber auch jeweils >40km von und zur Arbeit per Bike mit richtig Tempo.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Für mich wäre es auch nichts, aber ändert an der Idee nichts, bzw würden vllt andere es nutzen

Hm, dann weiß ich auch nicht, was ich brauche.

Ja gut, kommt drauf an wo ich was bekomme. Bei dem Energieversorger, der dürfte Handwerker haben, dort sollte man einen Spint bekommen. Das andere ist eher ein Büro, da dürfte ich nichts haben. 40km wären mir echt zu krass. 10km einfach wäre bei mir eigentlich auch schon die maximale Strecke. Zumindest mit dem 20kg-Brocken hier


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du brauchst das Teil für Shimano Lager Innenverzahnung, gibts als Nuss für Ratschen 
Sollt um die 8€ rum kosten das Teilchen.

Btw  Ich fahr mim Bike auch zu meinen Kunden, wenn nötig hab ich halt auch immer was zum Umziehen dabei, bzw hab ich das eh immer da ich Krankheitsbedingt schnell Anfang zu Schwitzen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Kannst du mir mal ein neues recht gutes Lager und Werkzeug dazu linken bitte?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. August 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Schutzbleche am Fahrrad ? Bei mir Nogo



Ich habe mich auch lange gesträubt aber irgendwann hört es auf!
Will mir doch nicht ständig nen nassen Arsch holen oder aufs Radeln verzichten, echt schlimm dieses Jahr.
Für Wasser von oben hab ich immer ne Jacke mit, aber meistens ist es der Scheiss von unten!
Und will nicht morgens mit Auto los, nur weil es vor ner halben Std. geregnet hat.


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

Werkzeug z.b. 
Radon Profi Innenlagerwerkzeug fur Shimano Cartridge  kaufen | Bike-Discount
Was Lager angeht hast leider nicht soo viel Auswahl, die Teile wurden vor 20 Jahren genutzt und findest eigentlich nur noch im Billigsegment, das Shimano Lager auf dem Bild von mir ist 20 Jahre alt, dreht aber nach wie vor sauber. Wobei die Billig Shimano Lager nen problem mit der Dichtigkeit haben sollen. 
Gehäusbreite ist 73mm bei dir, Achslänge 110.5mm sofern das von dir genannte Lager genau das ist was bei dir drinne steckt ! 
Es müsste das hier sein 
Shimano BB-UN55 Innenlager Vierkant 73/110mm kaufen | Bike-Discount
Ich kann dir aber keine 100% Garantie geben weil ich das Teil nich vor mir liegen habe, aber nach den Daten her von dem dir gezeigten Lager sollte das alles passen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Ja gut, ist ja online und ich kann es zur Not zurück schicken. Danke dir, dann bestelle ich mal

Sollte das Lager sein:

ATX 2 (2016) - Giant Bicycles | Deutschland


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

jep, wobei ich mir aber recht sicher bin das alles passen sollte.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. August 2017)

Ja gut, dann hab ich mal bestellt. Ist wenigstens das gemacht. Hoffe das geht jetzt nicht alle 1000 km so. Mal schauen was ich gerade drauf hab


Oh, 2007. 2000er-Grenze schon geknackt. 128 Stunden auf dem Teil gesessen und immer noch 54,2 km/h max und 15,8 km/h avg


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2017)

dekay55, hast du Hyperhidrose? 


Bei mir knarrt das Sattelgestell seit einer Weile. Das geht mir echt auf den Senkel ... Aber ich finde auch keine Lösung, außer einen neuen Sattel zu kaufen. Das will ich dafür nicht tun, gute Sättel sind nicht billig.
Und ich bekomme die vordere Bremse einfach nicht komplett Schleiffrei. Die Bremsscheibe von Shimano ist glaube ich geringfügig dicker als die von Magura ... nervt mich auch ein wenig.

Und ich muss mal dazu kommen euch ein paar schöne Bilder von meinem Drahtesel zu schießen


----------



## kero81 (5. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> dekay55, hast du Hyperhidrose?
> 
> 
> Bei mir knarrt das Sattelgestell seit einer Weile. Das geht mir echt auf den Senkel ... Aber ich finde auch keine Lösung, außer einen neuen Sattel zu kaufen. Das will ich dafür nicht tun, gute Sättel sind nicht billig.
> ...



Wie lange schleift die denn schon? Kann bis zu 200km dauern (im schlimmsten Fall) bis sich die Beläge angepasst haben. Hoffe ich stürtze jetzt nicht in ne Unterhaltung rein, ohne vorheriges gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2017)

Nein keine Sorge  

Sie ist jetzt etwa 800km alt. Habe sie in der Zeit noch zwei mal neu justiert, dadurch ist es auch besser geworden, aber ich bekomme es nicht ganz weg.


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2017)

Ja bedingt durch ne Schilddrüsen Krankheit, 
Shimano hat glaub ich nur 2mm Dicke, Maguras haben generell 2.2mm 

MT5 oder ? 

Setz mal die Bremszylinder zurück, Also EBT Schraube aufmachen, am besten die Spritze ohne Kolben aufsetzen, mach die Bremsbeläge raus und drück die Zylinder rein mit der Transportsicherung, und dann montier das ganze ding wieder, und versuch den Sattel recht mittig zu Montieren, Bremshebel 2-3 mal drücken bis die Bremse wieder zupackt, dann mach den Sattel nochmal lose, Zieh den Bremshebel und Schraub den Sattel fest bei Angezogener Bremse. 
  Oder mal in sauren Apfel beißen und andere Schreiben, mit den Storm HC hab ich bisher noch gar keine Probleme gehabt.

Bin mal gespannt was sich bei der MT5 2016er Version zur MT5 2017er Version geändert hat, Magura soll da nen kleinen Facelift gemacht haben. Morgen sollt meine zweite MT5 kommen


----------



## tsd560ti (5. August 2017)

Könnte sein, dass mein Lager auch temperaturabhängig klackert, muss ich mal genauer drauf achten. 
Eventuell (Achtung, ganz banal ) ist es auch einfach nur das Plastikende von meinen Schnürbändern, das im selben Takt am Rahmen schlägt.

Falls es wirklich verschlissen ist, kann man da was anderes mit kaputt fahren oder kann man die Lager fahren bis man richtiges Spiel bemerkt/dran wackeln kann?

Muss es das vorher bereits verbaute Lager sein oder kann man auch gleich ein besseres nehmen um lange Ruhe zu haben?
In dem Fall: 
Serie:  SM-BB71-41a Shimano Hollowtech II Press Fit Innenlager SM-BB71-41A kaufen | Bike-Discount

Teurer (und besser?):  SM-BB94-41a
Shimano XTR Press Fit Innenlager SM-BB94-41A kaufen | Bike-Discount


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2017)

Kannst auch gleich was besseres nehmen, musst nur drauf achten das es zu deiner Kurbel und Rahmen passt. Aufpassen BB  ist nen offenes System d.h es gibt keine festen spezifikation, also wenn du ne Hollowtech Kurbel hast, achte drauf das auch das passende Lager nimmst, ich hab übrigens das SM-BB94-41a für meine Hollowtech2 Kurbel genommen beim Cube.


----------



## orca113 (5. August 2017)

Moin Leute, habe grad mein Cube aus der Werkstatt abgeholt:
Schaltung eingestellt, übelstes Ei aus dem Hinterrad geholt und Kette gereinigt und gefettet. 20€ ist das preislich ok? Mit kommt es preiswert vor.

Schaltung war richtig kacke, mir sprang die Kette hinten hinter die Kassette ab und dadurch das übelste Ei.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2017)

Finde ich auch sehr preiswert. Das sind alles mittelmäßig komplizierte und relativ aufwändige Aufgaben.


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2017)

Preislich ist das vollkommen im Rahmen, Schaltung eingestellt wird so 2-3 Minuten gedauert haben, Laufrad Zentrieren kost beim Örtlichen bei uns 8€ ( dauer 20Minuten ), Kette Waschen mit dem passenden Gerät dauert 5 Minuten. 
20€ Sind da absolut angemessen.

Ist auch nicht wirklich aufwendiges was gemacht wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2017)

8€ Endpreis für 20 Minuten Arbeit ist für Deutsche Verhältnisse ziemlich billig.


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2017)

Aber nen Normaler Preis für mal eben Laufräder Zentrieren, es ist schon günstig für nen kleinen Radladen das stimmt, aber es ist auch nicht wirklich aufwendige Arbeit, die haben ja Übung und das Notwendige Werkzeug, da geht das relativ flott, Kommt  natürlich immer drauf an wie Krum das Laufrad ist, dann kann es auch Teurer werden, aber so normale Seitenschläge sind relativ billig rauszumachen. Allerdings ist es im Sommer eher so das man Abends die Laufräder abgibt und am Nächsten Abend sie Abholt ( der Laden hat nur zwischen 16-18 Uhr offen ) außer er hat mal schnell Zeit und seine Frau bedient die Kunden im Laden, dann macht er das auch mal eben schnell nebenbei,


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2017)

Ok Jungs Danke für eure Antworten. Der Schlag war schon richtig übel. Dachte zuerst das Laufrad ist erledigt. War überrascht das es "so günstig" war aber ich habe auch noch nie was außerhalb von Garantie in einer Radwerkstatt machen lassen. Gehe wenn immer zu meinem Händler der weiter weg ist. Waren immer Sachen auf Garantie bisher bei ihm. Und einmal ein Rundumschlag an einem 20 Jahre alten GT MTB. Das waren Sachen von über 150€ mit neuen Reifen, Ritzeln, Kassette und Kette und was weiß ich noch alles.


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2017)

Da sind die 150€ aber auch gut im Rahmen, 
Nen Altes GT hab ich auch allerdings aus Platzmangel zerlegt. Ist nen GT RTS 2 schon was Seltenes mittlerweile, was hast du den für nen GT ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (6. August 2017)

Heute mal eine spontane Tour gemacht. Nur 55km und ich muss gestehen, dass ich mit dem Zug zurück bin. Merke die Tour schon in den Beinen und hätte zurück nach der Hälfte ziemlich kämpfen müssen. An der Ausdauer muss ich dann wohl noch arbeiten


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2017)

Kenn ich  Als ich das erste mal im Bikepark war, ging es mir ähnlich, da denkt man sich Berg Runter ist ja easy,  4 Abfahrten später hat ich übelste Wadenkrämpfe und es ging gar nix mehr


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (6. August 2017)

Bin mal zu meinem Dorf gefahren, in dem ich als Kind aufgewachsen bin. Mehr Fahrradfahrer gesehen, als hier in der Stadt. Auch ziemlich viele E-Bikes, vor allem bei den älteren. War das erste Mal seit ein paar Jahren, dass ich mal so wirklich aus dieser Stadt hier draußen war. War schon ein ganz anderes Gefühl. Obwohl ich hier am Waldrand ruhig wohne, war es dort im Dorf so richtig ruhig. Das einzige was man gehört hat, waren die Tiere. Von Tieren bekommste hier in der Stadt gar nichts mit. Seit Ewigkeiten mal einen Hahn gehört. Fährst 2 Minuten aus dem Dorf raus und bist in der tiefsten Natur, überall Wald dort. Richtig schöne Gegend. Hier fährste halt paar Minuten, je nachdem an welche Seite du willst.

Andererseits ist es halt ohne Auto keine Alternative und auf längeres Pendeln habe ich auch gar keine Lust. Je tiefer du rein fährst, umso weniger hast du. War dann mal in der nächst größeren Stadt mit ca 1000 Einwohnern, 30 km dann bis zu meiner hier. Hast halt deine Supermärkte, aber sonst tot. Sobald du Elektrogeräte, etc brauchst, musst du hier her fahren. Da sind 30 km mit Auto so spontan nach dem Arbeiten halt schon auch eine Hausnummer, ohne ganz zu schweigen

Und alt werde ich, habe das erste Mal seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder mittags ein Nickerchen machen müssen


----------



## Leob12 (6. August 2017)

Deswegen mag ich Radfahren so viel mehr als Laufen. In der Stadt zu laufen ist ekelhaft anstregend und nervig, und wenn ich 5 km laufen muss um endlich mal entspannt laufen zu können ist das auch bescheiden. 
Laufen ist zwar billiger als radfahren, aber das Gefühl wenn man an Orten/Plätzen ankommt die man sonst nicht erreicht oder entdeckt hätte ist einfach unbeschreiblich. 
Ich hab mal bei einem Forstweg als ich kurz Wasser lassen musste einen Bach mit nettem "Schwimmbecken" gefunden. Kristallklares Wasser, vollkommene Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit, und da bin ich dann ne Weile geblieben und hab einfach nichts getan. 
Oder sich irgendwo auf einer Wiese in die Sonne legen, und dann mehr oder weniger gemütlich weiterfahren. 
Ich bin halt auch der Typ der zwar vorher grob die Route plant, aber manchmal biege ich auch auf einen Forstweg ab und schaue wohin ich komme. Natürlich nur wenn ich dort fahren darf, was bei uns leider recht selten der Fall ist. Wandern, egal, mit dem Rad auf der Forststraße, da gibts teilweise eigene "Bodyguards" die dich abstrafen. Ist mir persönlich noch nie passiert, aber einem Bekannten. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2017)

Was bin ich froh noch relativ ländlich zu wohnen, in ner Großstadt würde ich es niemals aushalten, hier hab ich wenigst noch etwas Natur vor der Haustür.

Hab übers Wochenende nochmal ein Update beim Cube gemacht, Neue Pedale, neue Griffe, neue Kette, jetzt fehlt nur noch das neue Ritzelpaket hinten und ich bin Happy


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. August 2017)

Wohn auch direkt neben der Natur (~10k Einwohner Kaff). Fahr öfter mal den Weg nach Rastatt mitm Fahrrad einfach durch den Wald. Gibt nichts besseres!


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2017)

10K Einwohner, is ja schon fast ne Großstadt  Wo ich aufgewachsen bin gabs grad mal 700 Leuts mitten im (Oden)Wald


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. August 2017)

Gut, das ist ne andere Hausnummer ^^

Ich komm aus Karlsruhe mit 300k Einwohnern, hab allerdings auch da schon neben nem Wald gewohnt (und in dem auch Quasi meine Kindheit verbracht).


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2017)

Hach kommts Heimweh durch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (7. August 2017)

Cityride macht ja auch Spaß, so mal ganz ohne "Offroad". 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSBcDUCo7z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (12. August 2017)

Heut mal ne Mini Rhein/Altrhein Tour gemacht, nach 25km hat ich kein bock mehr, weil Nass und total Dreckig  Dafür ist das Cube jetzt eingeweiht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal nen Bildchen mit neuen Griffen, neuer Bremse und neuen Pedalen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. August 2017)

So. Heute mal die Zeit genommen und mein Fahrrad bisschen sauber gemacht, Kette sauber gemacht und geölt und mal die Bremsscheiben vom Dreck befreit. Kugellager ist heute gekommen, aber da fehlt mir Werkzeug um die Kurbel zu entfernen, d.h. ich muss Montag damit in die Werkstatt. Hinten verliere ich jetzt auch schon wieder Luft, keine Ahnung was das wieder ist, hatte ich Übergangsweise einen billigen Schlauch rein. Habe ich mal 2 von Schwalbe bestellt und hoffe damit hat sich das Problem. Nach der Werkstatt muss ich dann die Bremsen neu einstellen, weil der Belag wieder runter ist und dann hoffe ich, habe ich dieses Jahr Ruhe damit.  Für Ende dieses Jahres, Anfang nächstes nehme ich dann finanziell mal ein neues Bremssystem in Angriff. Mal schauen ob es was gibt


----------



## dekay55 (12. August 2017)

Ach verdammt, stimmt ja du brauchst ja nochn Kurbelabzieher, hab ich total vergessen sorry  
Neue Bremsanlage hab ich auch gekauft für mein Commencal Supreme DH2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich ne MT5 mit Storm HC Scheiben, jetzt hab ich an beiden Downhill Bikes ne MT5


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. August 2017)

Nett. Ich geb dir mal eben meine Adresse, kannst mir das System dann zuschicken :p

Jo, was solls. Wird ja hoffentlich nicht mehr als 20 Euro kosten, das austauschen zu lassen. Mit Werkzeug bin ich dann auch bei dem Preis. Wenn ich mal wieder etwas locker bin, lege ich mir das Zeug dann mal zu


----------



## dekay55 (12. August 2017)

ähm ...... Nein   eh viel zu extrem für dein Bike


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. August 2017)

Man kanns ja mal versuchen :p Na und? Lieber ein zu extremes und überdimensioniertes System, wie ein unterdimensioniertes System  Ne, eigentlich bin ich im Moment zufrieden. Ist nur sehr komisch manchmal. Es fängt an zu schleifen, wenn ich in starke Linkskurven fahre, sobald ich dann wieder gerade fahre, schleift es erstmal weiter und irgendwann hört es wieder auf. Inzwischen muss ich den Hebel aber wegen der Abnutzung zuziehen wie ein Depp, deswegen muss ich bald nachjustieren wieder.

Kugellager und Reifen sind im Moment aber nerviger


----------



## dekay55 (12. August 2017)

Das Schleifen kann an deiner Gabel oder am Rahmen Generell liegen je nachdem wo es schleift wird der Rahmen wohl arg Flexen. 
Und naja extrem Überdimensioniert birgt auch gefahren, hier mal was abschreckendes was mit passiert ist mit ner MT5 an nem Rahmen der dafür nicht geeignet war, das war Teuer Lehrgeld vor nem Jahr ..... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber andererseits, wär mir das nicht passiert hätte ich jetzt nicht so viel Bikes und hätte wahrscheinlich das Hobby des Bike Bauen nicht für mich entdeckt.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2017)

Nein, die Rahmenserie war dafür berühmt dass diese Strebe zu wenig stabil war. Die ist den Leuten damals reihenweise weggebrochen.


----------



## dekay55 (12. August 2017)

Ja in Kombination mit der Bremse war es halt bisl zu viel, die ist nämlich genau gebrochen als ich beim Bergab fahren kräftig in die bremse gelangt hab, kurze Vollbremsung und Knack durch war sie


----------



## tsd560ti (13. August 2017)

Wie kommt man denn dann nach Hause?   

Schieben oder Panzerband?


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2017)

Ist zum glück nur 500meter von Zuhause passiert, natürlich schieben, quasi beim Bremsen einfahren passieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja in Kombination mit der Bremse war es halt bisl zu viel, die ist nämlich genau gebrochen als ich beim Bergab fahren kräftig in die bremse gelangt hab, kurze Vollbremsung und Knack durch war sie



Vielleicht bist du auch einfach zu fett!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. August 2017)

So. Heute meine Joggingtour gemacht und bisschen Fahrradtour hinten dran gehängt. Putzen hat sich echt gelohnt. Einmal durch Schlamm, zweimal durch eine Pfütze, Fahrrad sieht aus wie gestern vorm Putzen Aber wenigstens die Kette ist nach dem Ölen wieder schön leise 

Kleines Rennen habe ich auch gemacht. Hab ich einen mit 27 überholt, er war gut 5 km/h langsamer. Fahre ich weiter, kommt hinter mir was angezischt. Habe ich ihn wohl in seiner Ehre verletzt oder so  Bin ich meine Tour gefahren, er press hinter mir. Ging das 3km so, sind wir kurz auseinander, weil ich einen Umweg gefahren bin, habe ich mir ihn mit 34 nochmal geholt, bin über die Ampel und er hat die Rotphase erwischt und es war vorbei 

Hätte aber auch nicht mehr lange gemacht und er war auch bestimmt 20 Jahre älter. Aber gut, wenn du im Windschatten fährst, sparst mal locker 50% Energie. Zum Glück ziehe ich zum Fahrradfahren immer kurze Hosen an, zum Joggen gehen auch mal lange, sonst hätte ich das nicht geschafft. Hätte ich nach der Hälfte wegen Überhitzung abbrechen müssen. Jetzt wo das Wetter wieder schlechter wird, fahre ich auch mal mit Jeans zur Arbeit. Gibt echt nichts nervigeres als Fahrradfahrer, weil die Oberschenkel dann so schnell überhitzen und du nichts leisten kannst.


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2017)

Und ich bin auch grad von meiner Tour zurück, ich Idiot gestern Abend schön Fahrrad geputzt und jetzt sieht es wieder aus wie Sau  
Also eins hab ich gemerkt, mit dem AMS bin ich im Durchschnitt 4km/h schneller und das obwohl ich es nicht drauf angelegt hab schneller zu sein, Gewicht ist eben doch nicht alles, und mein Hometrail macht weitaus mehr Spaß zu fahren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw zu Schwer fürs Canyon bezweifel ich, es ist einfach so wie du schon sagtest Stryke, der Rahmen ist zu Unterdimensioniert gewesen an der Schwinge hinten, War zwar nen schönen Bike und hat auch Spaß gemacht, aber das Cube AMS ist in allen belangen einfach besser, also war es gut so das ich es vernichtet hab


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. August 2017)

Und bei mir dauerts noch mindestens 3 Jahre bis ich mal aufrüsten darf/kann 

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie oft was an dem Billig-Rad kaputt geht


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Und bei mir dauerts noch mindestens 3 Jahre bis ich mal aufrüsten darf/kann



Wieso das?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wieso das?



Wegen des Geldes. Mein Studium geht noch 3 Jahre. Für mein nächstes Fahrrad will ich mal mindestens 700 Euro für ein gebrauchtes ausgeben (oder eben ein neues für 3000 Euro, wenn ich dann einen Job habe), aber dann muss ich halt sagen, dass das Geld in einem Führerschein besser aufgehoben ist, weil mein jetziges Fahrrad ja seinen Job gut erledigt. Was günstiges zum Transport und am WE noch bisschen Spaß mit Touren. Ein neues Fahrrad zu kaufen, ist daher absolut unnötig und "Geldverschwendung"


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2017)

Deine Zeit kommt sicher auch noch, man muss eben Prioritäten setzen und darauf hinarbeiten. Geschenkt bekomme ich wahrlich auch nix


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2017)

Ich habe mein Fahrrad als Haupttransportmittel einfach sehr hoch priorisiert und die Teile davon über anderthalb Jahre hinweg einzeln gekauft. Anders hätte ich das auch nicht bezahlen können.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. August 2017)

Ja, ist ja schon alles nachvollziehbar. Ist halt nur so, dass wenn man ein Hobby hat, das man gerne macht auch bisschen Fortschritte machen will und eben perfektionieren. Und der Gedanke jetzt fast 3 Jahre fast Stillstand zu haben ist doch "quälend". Entgeht ja auch Zeit in der man bisschen Erfahrung sammeln könnte, durch rumschrauben, oder eben mal paar Komponenten testen. Der Reifen fühlt sich so an, der so.

Aber gut, so alt bin ich jetzt ja auch noch nicht, dass ich jetzt das Fahrradfahren in 5 Jahren aufgeben müsste. Wenn es gut läuft kann man das ja noch im Rentenalter


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2017)

Und ich muss ebenso einige Abstriche machen um das so finanzieren zu können, hauptsächlich in meiner Freizeit zugunsten von Arbeit, dafür hab ich aber auch keine Familie die ich ernähren muss, aber vor 10 Jahren wär das auch noch nicht möglich gewesen bei mir. Und ja ich denk ich bin auch um einiges älter


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. August 2017)

Ja. Wenigstens ist es ein gesundes, nützliches und wichtiges Hobby. Muss man sich auch nicht so sehr rechtfertigen dafür, wie für anderes. Wobei halt jeder machen soll was er will


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2017)

Och ich rechtfertige jedes meiner Hobbys damit das ich mich damit Selbstständig gemacht hab und jedes meiner intensiv Hobbys wo ich wirklich gut darin bin in meinem Gewerbeschein stehen hab  Nur das mit den Fahrrädern "noch" nicht


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. August 2017)

Habe nur Laufen und Fahrradfahren als wirkliches Hobby. Ja gut, zocken ein bisschen. Wenn gesundheitlich mal was passiert, ist zum Glück erst das Laufen weg. Fahrradfahren kann man ja zum Glück sogar mit Knieproblemen und wird empfohlen. Wenn aber mal beides wegfällt, bin ich ziemlich am Arsch


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist es ein gesundes, nützliches und wichtiges Hobby.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. August 2017)

Wasser trinken ist gesund, wenn man dann halt mal 8 Liter in 2 Stunden säuft, oder sogar destilliert, hat das auch nichts mehr mit gesund zu tun. Sich schaden und umbringen geht immer, mit jedem Hobby, immer und überall. Ich gehe dann halt immer von den mental gesunden aus


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Gespräch mit nen befreundeten Downhill Mädel: "Ach ja, und gestern ist mein Freund vorn Baum gefahren." 

Da bleib ich Lieber auf Wegen. Wobei das heute an der Ruhr auch allenfalls als Intervalltraining zu gebrauchen war so oft wie man bremsen musste.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. August 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Isn 2013er, gab es als Auslaufmodell zu nem Guten Preis, immerhin hab ich bis 2022 Garantie auf den Rahmen seitens Cube. Grad nochmal ne runde gedreht, es fährt sich einfach traumhaft, da wippt gar nix beim reinretten das hat mich bisl erstaunt obwohl ich eigentlich nur nen M Tune Dämpfer drinnen hab im Moment, und bergsteigen kann auch sehr gut, da musst ich noch Nichtmal die Gabel runterfahren und das ging schon sehr gut.



hatte mich erst gewundert aber das 2014 sieht doch schon etwas anders aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mein nächster Kurbelsatz + wird auf jedenfall nur 2 Blätter haben


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2017)

Also ich mag den Nervenkitzel beim Downhill Fahren, ich hab da eigentlich schon mehr Panik ums Bike statt um mich   allerdings fahr ich auch nicht so brutale strecken wie auf den Bildern, ich tast mich da vorsichtig ran und fahre erstmal die nicht so anspruchsvollen Strecken und arbeit an meiner Technik, aber der Nervenkitzel is schon gut und ich brauch das  Guter ausgleich zum Motorsport was ich früher gemacht hab 

@Lonemaster ja kann ich verstehen, das kleinste Ritzel vorn hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht genutzt,aber sag mal die Gabel sieht irgendwie nicht nach 130mm Federweg aus ?


----------



## LastManStanding (15. August 2017)

Doch is es aber^^
Bestimmt weil das Rad von Schräg unten Fotografiert ist und der rammen ehr im Bild Fokus ist.
3 Kettenblätter ist auch von der nutzbaren Bandbreite völliger Mist.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So. Hoffe mein Luftverlust-Problem hat sich jetzt gelöst. Links ist der Qualitäts-Schlauch von Schwalbe. Ist dann natürlich wieder kein Wunder, wenn ich dann langsam Luft verliere, wenn ich das Teil aufpumpe und es eigentlich zu groß ist

Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Lager austauschen. Das macht zurzeit übelsten Lärm. Sobald es unter Last kommt, knackt es. Das macht nicht mehr lange. Muss ich wohl doch den Abzieher noch kaufen. Hoffe dann habe ich auch alles für den Wechsel


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gespräch mit nen befreundeten Downhill Mädel: "Ach ja, und gestern ist mein Freund vorn Baum gefahren."
> 
> Da bleib ich Lieber auf Wegen. Wobei das heute an der Ruhr auch allenfalls als Intervalltraining zu gebrauchen war so oft wie man bremsen musste.


Ich bleib lieber auf Straßen^^ auf Wegen geht bei uns mehr schlecht als recht weil viele wandern sind, vor allem jetzt, und weil es viel zu oft verboten ist...
Mir ist Straße bisher am liebsten^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2017)

Mit Wegen waren Radwege gemeint, also legal auf jeden Fall. Die ganzen umgebauten Trassen sind Sonntags zwar auch was voller aber definitiv noch fahrbar. Nur halt die Rad- und Gehwege an der Ruhr sind zu Stoßzeiten "interessant". Aber lieber etwas vorausschauend fahren als zusammen mit den Autos im Stau stehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. August 2017)

An unserem Teilstück an der Ruhr zwischen Fröndenberg und Schwerte ist das wie auf ner Landstraße.  
Kommt fast pausenlos Gegenverkehr und wenn die Schlange einmal kurz abreißt heist es drei Gänge zurück und schnell am Vordermann vorbei 

Wo kommst du denn her, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal an der Ruhr treffen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn her, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal an der Ruhr treffen.


Essener Raum. Also ein Abklatschen in Herdecke wäre ohne Auto wohl das Maximum an treffen.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2017)

Es ist zum Kotzen, das Hobby frisst so viel Geld auf .. jetzt hab ich mir 2 Sätze neue Reifen gekauft ( Conti X-King und Conti SpeedKing ) verreckt mit meine Manitou Gabel, und auch noch so das man sie nicht mehr reparieren kann mangels Ersatzteile.   Naja jetzt hab ich mir ne Fox Talas 32 RLC gekauft, so langsam hab ichs aber Satt


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. August 2017)

Oh mist:/

Ich habe mich entschlossen, mein Giant Anthem auch aufzurüsten, bzw. ein bisschen fitter für Trails machen. Ist ja ein sehr raciges Fully. Wird auch nochmal einiges an Kohle draufgehen.
- Carbonlenker - Giant Contact SLR oder Raceface  Race Face Sixc
- Versenkbare Sattelstütze (habe mich lang dagegen gewehrt) - Giant Vario-Stütze
- neue Laufräder, damit ich da auch endlich mal Tubeless fahren kann - Mavic Crossmax Pro
- Schaltung Sram GX Eagle 1x12 statt der momentanen 2-fach XT
- Gabel und Dämpfer bin ich noch unentschlossen.
Momentan ist eine Reba RL und ein Monarch R mit je 100mm verbaut.
Plan ist vorne eine Gabel mit 130mm, absenkbar auf 110mm und hinten einen Dämpfer mit 110mm einzubauen. Wird wohl was von RockShox, weil ich irgendwie keinen Bock auf die Wartungskosten/-arbeiten bei Fox habe. 

Was bleibt eigenltich?
Rahmen und Bremsen.


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2017)

Die kosten bei Fox sind auf jeden fall billiger als bei rockshox, zumal auch dutzend anleitungen findet, das war eben mitunter auch der grund warum ich nix von rockshox genommen hab, stand auch vor der wahl entweder rockshox oder Fox, zumal die Fox etwas steifer und vorallem nochmal 200g leichter ist als meine manitou. Is auch ne absenkbare von 140 auf 120 und auf 100 wobei ich glaub das die sich in 3mm schritten absenken lässt, am Samstag werd ich es sehen dann sollte sie da sein. Und ich hab die dabische spv dämpfung nicht mehr und endlich ne komplett sperrbare gabel mit blow off ventil. Ich hoff das teure ding lohnt sich, obwohl ich garkein freund von überteuerten fox Gabeln bin aber das war die einzige mit den ganzen features die ich will. Naja ich sehs positiv irgendwie.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. August 2017)

In Punkto Wartungsaufwand und Kosten habe ich bei Fox allerdings eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja den freien Markt, wo jeder was finden kann, was ihm zusagt. 

Bei mir wird es wohl eine Pike. Wobei die ganzen Dinger schwerer als meine Reba sind. :/

Aber Absenkbar von 140 bis auf 100mm wäre irgendwie auch nett. 
Hmm, muss wohl doch noch weitersuchen. 

Kannst du mir dann einen Erfahrungsbericht geben, wie du mit deiner Gabel glücklich bist?


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2017)

jap die rockshox teile sind nochmal nen tick schwerer als meine manitou, das wollt ich dann auch nicht, btw original  größe service kit für die talas kostet 20€ sogar das fluid ist dabei, kommen nochmal kosten für das 5wt gabelöl drauf, service mach ich eh selbst bei meine gabeln. Erfahrungsbericht kann ich dann abgeben. Das einzige was ich nicht ganz so schön finde das es kein remote für die sperre gibt wie bei rockshox, dafür soll die sperre aber besser sein da sie noch schläge durchlässt was man bei der rlc sogar einstellen kann wie empfindlich das blow off ventil für die sperre arbeiten soll, das find ich nen recht schickes feature.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. August 2017)

Fahrräder nerven :/ Heute den Abzieher bekommen, wollte ich mein Tretlager wechseln, wusste nicht, dass man da auch wieder unterscheiden muss, Gewinde kaputt gemacht  Konnte den Normalzustand wiederherstellen, aber muss ich jetzt auch austauschen. Ich dachte wenigstens Fahrräder wären etwas simpler 

Heute Geschwindigkeitsrekord gebrochen: 59,43 km/h


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2017)

Unterscheiden hmm ? Also mein Abzieher passte bis her in jede Kurbel, man du hast aber auch nen Pech  Wo ist den das Gewinde kaputt ? hab evtl noch nen paar Shimano Deore LX Kurbeln abzugeben, sind zwar alt aber noch in guten Schuss, das einzige was ich nicht mehr habe sind die schrauben für die Kettenblätter


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lifu / IceToolz Kurbelabzieher kaufen | Bike-Discount

Zur Hälfte rein gedreht, war auch fest und so, ist mir das Teil schief raus gekommen und hat mir unten das gesamte Gewinde zersiebt. Jetzt guck ich halt mal blöd aus der Wäsche. Mit Glück bekommst es nochmal rein um die Stange abzuziehen, aber drauf tun würde ich die dann nicht mehr


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2017)

Uff shit, sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen, guck mal die hätte ich noch über. Gibst mir die Versandkosten kannst die haben, ich brauch die ohnehin nicht mehr und bin grad am Ausmisten, ist nicht die schönste, und wie gesagt die schrauben für die Kettenblätter fehlen, ansonst ist sie aber gut in Schuss, nur die Kettenblätter gehören wohl mal ausgewechselt, vielleicht hast glück und deine Passen drauf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. August 2017)

Ja danke. Ich behalte es mal in der Hinterhand. Freitag Klausur und muss jetzt erstmal lernen. Mache mir da am WE mal Gedanken drüber


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2017)

Kein Thema, Angebot steht


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. August 2017)

Vorhin auf dem Trail schön hingelegt. Sieht nach verstauchtem Ellbogen aus. :/


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. August 2017)

Jeder was er verdient :p

Scheiß Prüfungen endlich rum, endlich wieder ruhigen Gewissens Sport machen. Gestern mal in Mannheim gewesen, heute gehe ich eine Runde laufen mit einer kleinen Tour und Sonntag geht es mal nach Heidelberg. Keine große Tour geplant, einfach mal bisschen rumfahren. Endlich mal wieder was anderes sehen


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2017)

Neue Gabel ist da, eben grad ne Probefahrt gemacht samt neuer Reifen.
Eindruck von den Reifen.... Genial die scheinen noch weniger Rollwiederstand zu haben wie meine X-King, kleben extrem aufm Asphalt und schotter, die Karkasse und die Seitenwand wurden wohl stark überarbeitet, sind auf jeden fall viel Stabiler als die alten X-King von 2015, bauen auch bisl breiter auf. 
Und die Gabel, traumhaft, absolut Traumhaft, Ich nenne sie liebevoll Sensibelchen, richtig gutes Losbrechmoment, reagiert richtig gut auf kleinste stöße und bügelt alles weg, Höhenverstellung ist auch genial, genauso wie die Sperre mit Blowoff die trotz sperre harte Stöße rausbügelt aber jegliches Wippen unterdrückt. Und verwindungssteif ist sie, die ist so Steif wie meine Boxxer Gabeln, wenn ich die Manitou Minute vergleich mit der Fox Talas 32 dann is die Manitou Kinderspielzeug dagegen, und das obwohl die Fox nicht mehr wiegt. Das sind so die ersten eindrücke nach 5km 
 Mal sehen später werde ich denk ich mal ne größere Runde drehen und ans Feintuning gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. August 2017)

Schick 

Bei wievielen Kilometern sollte man die Bremsscheiben wechseln? Meine werden eigentlich gut beansprucht. Tägliche Bergfahrten, schnelles Abbremsen von hoher Geschwindigkeit, usw


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2017)

Wenn sie die Mindestdicke erreicht haben, Nachmessen mit der Schieblehre, in der Regel unter 1.8mm wirds Kritisch. Oder wie beim Auto auch wenn die scheiben Tiefe riefen haben, dann runter mit, genauso wenn sie zu arg Verzogen sind. Kommt aber auch auf die Scheiben drauf an, manche vertragen Hitze besser, manche verziehen sich schnell. 

Hab jetzt nochmal 20km runtergespult, ich bin absolut begeistert, fährt sich einfach viel Stabiler, ich merks vorallem in schnellen Kurven das die Gabel extrem Steif ist, mit der Manitou war ich manchmal schon hart am Limit wenn schnell in die Kurve gehst und auf einmal die Bremse schleift weil die Gabel sich so verzieht, das ist jetzt komplett weg. Und obwohl ich Rückenschmerzen hab wie sau ( Rücken gezerrt ) beim Fahren hab ich null Probleme gehabt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (26. August 2017)

Muss mein Merida auch wieder auf Service schicken.. Scheibenbremsen.. die Baken gehören gemacht, das Schaltwerk gehört nachjustiert bzw feineingestellt und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten - aber das Rad, wenn mal richtig eingestellt, fährt sich übertrieben angenehm.


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2017)

Beläge wechseln, Schaltung Justieren, alles kein Hexenwerk und in 15 Minuten erledigt.


----------



## Offset (26. August 2017)

Definitiv, das hab ich als Anfänger dank Youtube echt gut hinbekommen.


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2017)

Eben gibt ja nen haufen Youtube Videos wo man das lernen kann, und das kann einem nen Haufen Kohle Sparen.  Und wenn man bisl was selbst machen kann ist nie schlecht, vor allem wenn man bei ner Tour mal eben schnell was selbst reparieren kann. 
Für so fälle hab ich auch immer Werkzeug dabei.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (27. August 2017)

Ich will es nicht selbst machen, ich will selbst fahren. Ich bin froh über meinen Mechaniker.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. August 2017)

Die Bahn und Fahrradfreundlichkeit, passt so gut zusammen wie eine Drogenkarriere und Gesundheit


----------



## dekay55 (27. August 2017)

Ja manchmal isses bisl mist, unter der Woche hatt ich bisher noch nie groß Stress, man muss nur bedenken das man zwischen 6 und 9 Uhr ne Fahrkarte brauch fürs Rad  
Eben nochmal ne kleine Rheintour gemacht, also ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von der Gabel, und die SpeedKing sind echt super, verschleißen auch nicht so arg, hab jetzt paar mal aus versehen ne Vollbremsung hingelegt man sieht garnix an den Reifen, nur die Gummizipfel sind weg, macht echt spass mit 40 über ne Schotterpiste zu brettern, das einzige was bisl nervt sind die lahmen Radfahrer auf dem Home Singletrail, aber wenigst sind die so nett und versuchen einen vorbei zu lassen wenn sie merken das hinter ihnen einer fährt der schneller ist, komischerweise bin ich der einzige der da schnell Fährt


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fahr diese Woche wohl kein Rad mehr...


----------



## dekay55 (28. August 2017)

Das ist vielleicht nen Grund, aber kein Hindernis


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. August 2017)

Hmm, ich mach lieber mal Pause.


----------



## dekay55 (28. August 2017)

nur die harten kommen in Garten :-d kann dich aber verstehen, is ja im grunde auch vernünftig so nich zu fahren.  Ich wünsch dir ne gute Besserung. 
Ist das eigentlich normal das ich beim sturz mehr angst ums bike hab als um mich?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. August 2017)

Danke. Sind nur Prellungen und Stauchungen. Nix wildes.

Hmm, ich habe mehr Angst um mich. 
Auch wenn es mich ankotzt, dass mein schöner, neuer, roter Griff jetzt ne Schramme hat.


----------



## dekay55 (28. August 2017)

Das mein ich Schrammen am bike kotzen mich mehr an als ne schramme im bein. Zu mindest beim neubike bin ich sehr pingelig, bei meinen Downhill bikes isses net so dramatisch.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. August 2017)

So. Habe mir heute einen Nebenjob bei meiner jetzigen Praktikumsstelle als Helfer der Elektro-Werkstatt klar gemacht. Nachdem ich paar Sachen bezahlt habe, kann ich dann im Frühling schön in mein Fahrrad investieren


----------



## dekay55 (29. August 2017)

Glückwunsch. 

Bin grad dabei mein Mongoose komplett zu zerlegen und die Lager zu wechseln, wie presst man am Besten Lager aus ohne Spezialwerkzeug ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesen Paar Teilchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ganze geht so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und draußen ist das Lager, eingepresst wird genauso nur umgedreh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. August 2017)

Mit Spezialwerkzeug. 

Brauchst ne gescheite Toolbox:
MK-268 Master Tool Kit | Park Tool

War gestern auf der Eurobike. Jedes Jahr mehr asiatische Aussteller mit irgendwelchem nachgemachten Kleinzeug. Große Hersteller werden immer weniger. Jetz schon sind einige große Hersteller weg. 
Hatte aber den Vorteil, dass wir nur einen wirklichen Termin hatten - mit Simplon. 

Zu Giant fahre ich dann Mitte September auf die Hausmesse.


----------



## dekay55 (31. August 2017)

Ich hab ne gaaanz große Toolbox, nur die 5 Achsen BridgePort Fräse ist nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat aber kein Bock extra in die Werkstatt zu fahren, die isn Paar Kilometer weiter weg. Und meine Bikes mach ich in der Regel eigentlich daheim


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. August 2017)

Ok, deine Toolbox sieht ausreichend groß aus.


----------



## Hardwell (1. September 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne gaaanz große Toolbox, nur die 5 Achsen BridgePort Fräse ist nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne richtig geile Werkstatt hast du. 
Da macht das Schrauben doch gleich viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## dekay55 (1. September 2017)

Jap, Sogar mit Fußboden heizung  Im Winter ein Segen,  Und die Klimaanlage ist im Sommer ein Segen, Klo, Warmwasser, Werkstattofen, Kühlschrank, Solaranlage aufm Dach, alles drinn alles dran was man brauch, das ganze noch schön abgelegen aufm Land damit man auch Nachts und Sonntags werkeln kann.
Ist aber nicht allein meine, die hab ich mit meinem Geschäftspartner / Kumpel zusammen aufgebaut und wird auch Gewerblich genutzt von uns.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. September 2017)

Was machen eure Fahrradabenteuer zurzeit? Seit Heidelberg nicht mehr wirklich was gemacht. Muss mir jetzt auch mal andere Kleidung holen


----------



## dekay55 (7. September 2017)

Krank im Bett, normalerweise würd ich ja trotzdem fahren gehen, aber ich hab mir irgendwas eingefangen was mein Kreislauf so dermassend malträtiert das ich nach kürzester Zeit so dermassend fertig bin und mir schwindelig wird. Shit happens, dafür lass ich mir neue Laufräder bauen fürs Cube.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. September 2017)

Blöd. Dann gute Besserung. Habe morgen letzten Tag Praktikum, dann erstmal 3 Wochen Semesterferien. Mal schauen was noch so geht. Weiß zurzeit nur nicht wirklich wo ich hinfahren soll. Ist schwer ohne Insider-Wissen was schönes zu finden. Würde gerne mal in einen Naturwald/Naturschutzgebiet fahren und obwohl ich den Pfälzer Wald quasi direkt vor der Haustüre habe, keine Ahnung


----------



## -Shorty- (7. September 2017)

Versuche Arbeit und Geisskopf noch unter einen Hut zu bekommen, klappt demnächst. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit. 

@Blutrache2009: Einfach nur nach Links und Rechts schauen, beim durch den Wald fahren. Würd mich wundern wenn du der erste bist der da mitm Bike in den Wald fährt. 

@dekay55: bloß keinen mist machen und auskurieren, gute Besserung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. September 2017)

Ist aber bewirtschafteter Wald und der ist hier am Stadtrand nicht besonders ansprechend. Bäume und Blätter. Gibt ab und an mal paar schöne Stellen, aber muss man auch erst mal finden. Wenn du einfach mal los fährst, kommst du nach 15 Minuten automatisch immer an einer Hauptstraße raus


----------



## -Shorty- (7. September 2017)

Da bin ich wohl etwas verwöhnt durch die geografische Lage. Dann kann ich dir nur raten umzuziehen. 

Oder den inneren Schweinehund überwinden und Nutzen was da ist.


----------



## dekay55 (7. September 2017)

Und vorher schlau machen wie es mit den gesetzen aussieht, nicht in jedem Bundesland darf man mit dem Rad durch den Wald fahren leider.... 

@shorty danke, ich werd eh erst Fahren wenn meine neuen Laufräder fertig sind, und das dauert vorneweg noch ne Woche.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. September 2017)

Wollte eigentlich eine Fahrradtour machen heute, aber Wetter sagt nein. Gescheite Sportkleidung für schlechtes Wetter habe ich leider nicht


----------



## kero81 (9. September 2017)

Dito, bin auch krank. Ich will endlich wieder Biken, war schon seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr fahren. =( Hier regnet es mal wieder...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. September 2017)

War jetzt doch mal eine Runde joggen, 18 km mit dem Fahrrad gefahren, aber war nicht gerade spaßig. Geschwitzt ohne Ende, hätte ich die Weste ausgezogen, hätte ich gefroren wie noch was. Da brauchste echt Spezialkleidung, die die Wärme gut abführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenigstens fühlen die sich noch wohl


----------



## dekay55 (9. September 2017)

Ja so nen Jersey Trikot is nicht verkehrt, hab ich auch, du schwitzt zwar trotzdem aber der Schweiß wird abgeleitet, für so Jahreszeiten eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. September 2017)

Komoot | Alles was du brauchst, um die Natur zu erleben

Kennt ihr die Seite? Habe mir da heute mal eine Tour zusammen gestellt und scheint mal detailreicher zu sein als google maps. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich ein gutes GPS-Signal im Wald habe


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2017)

Kenne ich nur als App. Da wollten die aber recht fix Geld damit es weiter geht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. September 2017)

**** die Henne. Endlich daheim. Habe ich mir eine 23 km-Tour ausgesucht, dachte ich mir, ist zwar bisschen kurz, aber fährste halt mal. Ja ja, Wald ist ja das Schlimmste was geht. Da fühlen sich 2 km teilweise an wie 10. Steigungen ohne Ende, rauf, runter, rauf, rauf, noch mehr rauf, bisschen runter.

Also die Tour hat mir und meinem Fahrrad wirklich alles abverlangt. Hunderte Arten von Böden, ständig irgendwas unter den Rädern, das dir weg fliegt, Steine die du vor lauter Laub nicht siehst, behinderte Eichhörnchen die dumm am Rand rumstehen und gerade wenn du kommst, dann wild AUF dem Weg hin und her rennen und nicht wissen wo hin.

Nachdem ich die Hälfte der Tour rum hatte, hatte ich echt keinen Bock mehr. Körperlich fertig. Dann habe ich mich noch verfahren, musste einen Umweg über die Bundesstraße fahren. Düse ich da leicht bergab noch mit 45-50 km/h, aber war zumindest nicht ganz so anstrengend als die ganzen Steigungen. Fahre ich die Bundesstraße runter, die letzten Kilometer, denke mir, jetzt hast du es geschafft... kommt ein scheiß Berg, fahre ich ihn hoch. Dachte ich, jetzt habe ich es aber geschafft... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war kurz vorm Heulen Den Berg hoch, will es mich weiter einen Berg hoch schicken. Alternative Route gesucht, noch eine leichte Steigung und dann wusste ich wieder wo ich war und konnte dann über 2 km zum Glück einfach nur Heim rollen.

Verluste gab es aber leider auch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist endgültig hin. Bin mit Bremsung einen sehr schmalen Weg runter, ist ein Ast ins Vorderrad gekommen, hat meinen Bremszug direkt in die Bremsung gehauen und durch die bereits erhitzte Scheibe ist der Zug wie Lötzinn geschmolzen. Gerade jetzt wo ich keine Kohle für sowas hab :/


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2017)

@*Blutrache2oo9* Aber genau DAS macht ja den Reiz am Enduro fahren aus! Als ich das gelesen habe mit Rauf, Runter, Rauf, Rauf, Rauf, bisschen Runter hab ich direkt wieder Lust bekommen zu fahren.  Aber mein Körper meint ja er müsse jetzt unbedingt mal wieder einen auf Krank machen. =(



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> ...behinderte Eichhörnchen die dumm am Rand  rumstehen und gerade wenn du kommst, dann wild AUF dem Weg hin und her  rennen und nicht wissen wo hin...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. September 2017)

Ja, bis auf den Schluss hat es eigentlich Spaß gemacht und hat mir auch gezeigt, dass ich auch noch bisschen was trainieren kann. Meinem Fahrrad selbst hat es nicht so gefallen. Glaube wenn ich mit dem so weiter mache, ist es in 1-2 Jahren hin


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. September 2017)

Ich schreibe auch mal wieder was 

Nach meinem dämlichem Unfall 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich wieder halbwegs fit mit dem Arm.

Mein Racefully (Giant Anthem) werde ich nicht wie geplant umbauen, das ergibt keinen Sinn. Außerdem mag ich diese racige Geometrie, komme ja vom Rennrad. 
Stattdessen lege ich mir ein Trail/All-Mountain-Bike zu um auch mal ein bisschen in gröberes Terrain gehen zu können.
Entscheidung ist auch schon gefallen:
Trance 1 (2018) - Giant Bicycles | Deutschland

@Blutdrache: Genialer Spruch mit den Eichhörnchen


----------



## ForceOne (11. September 2017)

Ich bin ja immer noch am überlegen mir ein Rad zu kaufen, hätte dafür aber zur Zeit und eigentlich auch in den kommenden Monaten nicht so richtig viel Geld übrig... ~500 € scheinen hier ja leider für nicht viel auszureichen.

Beim lokalen Händler geht es da gerade erst los und wirkt auch nicht so richtig seriös.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2017)

Gebraucht ist das der Bereich wo es los geht. Neu eher nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (11. September 2017)

Wobei 500 gebraucht nur für nen Hardtail gilt, bei nem Fully muss noch ne gute Schippe drauf.

Meine Laufräder wurden verschickt heute  Hach was bin ich gespannt wie das Cube sich damit fährt, immerhin fast 800Gram Leichter und 25mm Maulweite statt 19mm. Und die Farbe


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. September 2017)

Welche Laufräder?
Ich habe gerade "günstig" ein Powermeter für meinen Renner erstanden. 

Meine Schwester (Gelegenheitsfahrerin) hat sich gerade ein Giant (gibts überhaupt andere Marken?) Liv Tempt 3 zugelegt. 
Preispunkt 600€, super Preis-Leistung:
Tempt 3 (2017) - Liv Cycling | Deutschland

Natürlich kein Top-Gerät, aber vernünftige Komponenten, mit welchen man wirklich gut auskommt und welche zuverlässig funktionieren.


----------



## dekay55 (11. September 2017)

Nen Sixpack S.A.M Laufradsatz in Blau mit VICE Naben und DT Swiss Speichen, 5 fach Abgedrückt. 
Wiegt 1650Gram der komplette Laufradsatz. 
Ist natürlich nix für den Hardcore Einsatz dafür hab ich das Cube mir auch nicht aufgebaut


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. September 2017)

Bist schonmal Sixpack gefahren? Weiß nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. 

Wobei sie schon geile Farben bei den Lenkern haben. 
Hätten sie bei den Carbonlenkern auch so eine Auswahl, hätte ich schon einen. 

Was für Pedale fährst du?


----------



## dekay55 (11. September 2017)

Nope is mein erster Sixpack Laufrad Satz, das einzige was ich von Sixpack im Moment am Bike hab sind meine Griffe ( S-Trix ) 
Naja man muss halt mal bereit sein bisl was zu Testen, die Farbe sagt mir halt auch Extrem Zu weil das blau schön zu meinen Cube Passt, ist halt auch gar nicht so einfach nen schön Leichten Laufradsatz in der Passenden Farbe zu Finden. 
Pedale Fahr ich die DMR V6, richtig geile Teile für das Geld, haben so ein guten Grip das ich sogar die Pedale nach oben ziehen kann, und sie sind schön leicht und trotzdem wirklich Stabil, muss nicht immer 50€ Teurer Kram sein.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. September 2017)

Finde Giant eigentlich recht top. Denke ich werde bei der Marke bleiben, sofern ich Kompletträder kaufe.

Aber jetzt brauche ich erstmal einen Satz neuer Bremsscheiben, sonst war es das mit Fahrradtouren und ich wollte eigentlich am Wochenende nach Neustadt durch den Pfälzer Wald. Aber ohne Vorderbremse tue ich mir das nicht an, kann ich mich gleich ins Krankenhaus legen


----------



## dekay55 (11. September 2017)

Ja ne Ohne Bremse würd ich auch auf keinen Fall fahren, vorallem nicht ohne die Wichtigste Bremse überhaupt, die Vorderrad Bremse, dann würde ich eher zur Not auf billige Scheiben setzen, paar Ashima Scheiben bekommst ja schon für 8€ das Stück.
Trotzdem frag ich mich wie du die Bremse so heiß bekommen hast, ich glaub das hab ich Nichtmal im Bikepark geschafft


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. September 2017)

Sind halt mechanische, kann man ja generell schlecht dosieren. Die Bremsen sind halt total unterdimensioniert, bzw billig für das was ich mache. Ich bin mehr am Rutschen, als alles andere, denn wenn ich nicht richtig zu ziehe, habe ich kaum Bremskraft. Bin halt schon ein bisschen Lebensmüde sowas ohne Schutzkleidung zu fahren. Wenn ich mal einen steilen Berg auf Schotter runter fahre und mich versuche auf 30 km/h zu halten, fahre ich halt echt am Limit, wenn dann irgendwie ein Hindernis kommen würde, könnte ich nur noch zuziehen und dumm aus der Wäsche gucken und hoffen wie ich rutsche. Weiß nicht, ob das bei teureren Bremssystemen auch so ist, aber ich schätze da dürfte die Bremsleistung besser sein. Ich fahre teilweise Steigungen von 45° runter, zieh die Bremsen komplett zu und hoffe dass ich irgendwie unten ankomme  Danach kannst halt schon mal Würstchen drauf grillen


----------



## dekay55 (11. September 2017)

stimmt ich hab vergessen das du Mechanische Fährst. 
Was die Bremsleistung von Hydraulischen angeht, da kannst aber drauf wetten das die Weitaus besser ist und viel dosierbarer, da darfst auf keinen Fall komplett dicht machen, um es mal in Daten zu packen, meine MT5 beißt mit 125nm zu, pro Rad. Das ist schon bestialisch, aber gut ne MT5 ist auch nen Anker, ich bin mal ne Zeitlang ne 2 Kolben Formula RX gefahren auch das war nicht von schlechten Eltern. Eigentlich müsstest du bei dem was du mit dem Bike machst als aller erstes mal ne gescheite Bremsanlage draufmachen, immerhin ist es deine Lebensversicherung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. September 2017)

Dafür, dass es so billig ist, ist es halt schon echt zuverlässig. Wenn ich überlege, dass ich jeden Tag diesen Berg hier runter fahre - was hat der für eine Steigung? Lass es mal 25 -30% sein und da fahre ich halt schon echt am Limit. Habe eine Kurve drin, da bin ich meistens bei 45, dann hau ich die Bremsen zu, gehe auf 30 runter, dann kommt nochmal eine leichte Kurve, da hau ich dann nochmal leicht zu und unten kommt eine Hauptstraße, da hau ich dann komplett zu und geh von 40 auf 0 runter. Und das mache ich jetzt schon seit 6 Monaten. Einmal die Scheiben angefasst, da holste dir halt schon gut Verbrennungen wie an einem Backofen.

Nächstes Frühjahr werde ich das System upgraden und ich denke eine neue Federgabel muss auch sein. Das Fahrrad wird von mir schon gut getrieben, für das was ich mache, ist es halt komplett unterdimensioniert. Aber die Belastungen sollte der Rahmen usw aber schon aushalten. Ohne Schutzausrüstung treibe ich es ja auch nicht allzu bunt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. September 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nope is mein erster Sixpack Laufrad Satz, das einzige was ich von Sixpack im Moment am Bike hab sind meine Griffe ( S-Trix )



Dann sag mal Bescheid, wie er so ist. 



dekay55 schrieb:


> Pedale Fahr ich die DMR V6


Achso, keine Klicks. Dann hat sich meine Frage erübrigt, ob du Erfahrung mit den Crankbrothers Mallet E hast. Habe am Race-MTB Times drauf. Allerdings würde ich für das Trail-/Allmountain lieber Pedale mit ein bisschen größerer Standfläche nehmen. Da hat Time leider nichts im Angebot. 



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Finde Giant eigentlich recht top. Denke ich werde bei der Marke bleiben, sofern ich Kompletträder kaufe.



Giant <3

Gibt natürlich auch noch andere gute Marken, da ich aber (wie schonmal erähnt) lange Zeit neben Schule und Studium in einem Radladen gearbeitet habe, habe ich eine spezielle Bindung zu Giant. Und spezielle Preise. 

Welches Rad hast du? Wenn du es schonmal gesagt hast, entschuldige. Habe ich wohl verpennt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. September 2017)

Fahre im Moment eines der billigsten von denen. Habe das ATX 2. Habe ich nagelneu für 300 auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen geschossen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. September 2017)

Das ATX ist halt ein Einsteiger-Rad, bzw wird primär für jugendliche konzipiert.
Dennoch ist der Rahmen wirklich gut, denn das ist die große Stärke von Giant. 

Was viele ja gar nicht wissen, dass Giant 80% aller Rahmen auf dem Markt produziert und nur eine 5 Firmen weltweit ist, welche Carbonrahmen fertigen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. September 2017)

Hab wieder nen geplatzen Hinterreifen. Obwohl ich schon bewusst mit 0.2 Bar Zuwenig fahr (3.3 Bar). Ich bin echt langsam am überlegen auf Tubeless umzusteigen.


----------



## ForceOne (12. September 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Fahre im Moment eines der billigsten von denen. Habe das ATX 2. Habe ich nagelneu für 300 auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen geschossen



bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. September 2017)

Für das Geld kann ich mich absolut nicht beschweren. Bremshebel und Gangschaltung sehr gut bedienbar, Gangschaltung macht was sie soll, mit meinen gerade mal 170 cm Körpergröße ideale Größe, Handling kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Das einzig nervige ist halt die mechanische Scheibenbremse, da muss man halt alle 200 km mal nachjustieren, aber sonst auch gute Bremskraft, außer man fährt halt wie ich. Das einzige was man wirklich machen muss, ist den Mantel wechseln. Erhöht die Stabilität und den Komfort. Als Anfängerbike kann ich das auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## dekay55 (12. September 2017)

Ich würd jetz nicht von Guter Bremskraft sprechen solang du keine Hydraulische Scheibenbremse gefahren bist  
Allerdings merkt man eben auch gut bei dir, das es halt nen Bike aus der unteren Preisklasse ist, stichwort Tretlager z.b.  is nicht Böse gemeint. 
Und das Gewicht spricht halt Bände.
@R_Apid_Pr0 
​Geplatzer Schlauch ? Was fährst du den das dir die Schläuche scheinbar dauernd Kaputt gehen ? Evtl zu kleine Schläuche bei zu hohen druck ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. September 2017)

Für ein normales Nutzungsverhalten im Straßenverkehr sind die Bremsen absolut geeignet. Von 40 auf 0 bergab auf trockener Straße sind absolut kein Problem und auch mit einem guten Bremsweg schaffbar. Bei Abfahrten im schwierigen Gelände, sind die Bremsen halt unterdimensioniert und man muss wissen was man macht.

Sonst fährt es sich absolut super mit den Smart Sam. Auf Schotter oder anderem Untergrund fühle ich mich absolut sicher und da düse ich auch mit 30-35 km/h die Hänge runter. Das einzige was mir dabei Angst macht, ist, dass ich weiß, wenn jetzt plötzlich ein Hindernis auftaucht, dass es das war. Entweder man zieht aus lauter Panik die Bremsen zu und dann war es das halt für dich, weil du auf Schotter (und sei es selbst auf Asphalt) im Rutschen nichts mehr machen kannst, oder du holzt das Hindernis um, was bei 30 km/h auch eher aua macht. Wenn ich wirklich den Bremsen angemessen fahren würde, dürfte ich auf schmalen Mountainbike-Strecken nicht mehr als 10 km/h fahren und sonst maximal 20 um noch ein einigermaßen sicheres Bremsen zu gewährleisten. Im Stadtverkehr, Landstraße kannste ruhig Vollgas geben, aber mehr als 40-45 packe ich in der Regel sowieso nicht auf ebener Straße.

Bei Verschleisteilen kannst halt überall Pech haben. Wenn ich überlege, dass ich jetzt 2700 km runter habe und wenn ich vergleiche, was ich dafür alleine für Benzinkosten hingelegt hätte, könnte ich mir 20 Tretlager holen und wäre immer noch im Plus. Und wenn man nicht mit dem Auto fährt, dann eben mit den öffentlichen und da hat es sich zeitmässig auch locker gelohnt.

Das Gewicht selbst ist mir halt ziemlich egal, das Gesamtkonzept muss passen, bzw Preis-Leistung. Ich bin jetzt halt trainiert auf 16-17 kg, was jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Negativpunkt ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. September 2017)

@R_Apid_Pr0

Von der Felge oder Speichen kanns nich kommen?


----------



## dekay55 (12. September 2017)

Ich würd nich sagen das man nix mehr machen kann wenn man Rutscht, auch das kannst du kontrollieren, das ist halt eine Sache der Übung, driften kannst du auch mit dem Fahrrad sehr gut. Das mit den Bremsen ist halt so ne sache, wenn du ne Bremse hast die sich gut dosieren lässt brauchst du keine Vollbremsung, bzw kommst du langsamer zum stehen mit ner Vollbremsung. Aber gut Hindernisse --> BunnyHop drüber 
Ich fahr ja nun auch mit meinem Freeride / Downhill Bike was ebenso 17kg auf die Wage bringt, da hätt ich schon ne gewisse Panik wenn ich nen Berg runterbretter wenn die Bremse nicht wirklich viel taugt, allerdings liegen da auch massiv viel Hindernisse im Weg  
Wie sehr nutzt du den Technik Skills beim Biken ? 

Und nen nettes Video zum Thema "rutschen" 
Urban Freeride lives - Fabio Wibmer - YouTube

Das schlimme bei dem Video, wenn ich mir das anschau bekomm ich sofort bock zu Heizen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. September 2017)

Ich mach nix großartig. Das einzige was ich im Moment lerne, ist große Steigungen zu überwinden, bzw so zu fahren, dass ich ohne Stop über Hindernisse drüber komme. Aber um zu lernen muss man Grenzen übertreten und da ich mir das finanziell grad nicht erlauben kann, bzw nicht mal einen Helm zurzeit habe, werde ich mich hüten, da jetzt groß Zeug zu machen. Wenn ich bei den Tracks hier einen Fehler mache, bin ich weg vom Fenster, da geht es teilweise nämlich ganz schön runter. Wenn du da blöd fällst, haste mal paar Brüche. Ich fahre auch nicht mehr als zwei Stufen runter, etc pp. Bunny Hop usw habe ich noch nie versucht.

Weiß auch nicht, ob mein Rad solche Späße mitmacht


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. September 2017)

Schläuche passen, Speichen/Felge sind top. Gefahren wird in der Stadt und derzeit leichtes Gelände. Mein Nutzungsverhalten ist nicht mal so übertrieben. Mal ein oder zwei Wheelies oder n paar Bunnyhops. Dieses Mal ist er mir zerböllert als ich bei ~15-20 kmh den Bordstein runter bin. 

Falls es jetzt nochmal explizit hinten passiert kommt da wirklich n Tubeless drauf. Geht mir langsam auf die Eier mit den Schläuchen -.-


----------



## dekay55 (12. September 2017)

grenzen übersteigen musst du nicht unbedingt, Bunny Hop üben kannst relativ gefahrlos. 
Stufen fahren ist dann schon ne ganz andere Nummer, stufen muss man schnell fahren sonst hauts einen aufs Maul, wobei ich da auch noch bisl unsicher bin, also mehr als 15 stufen wirds schon kritisch, allerdings ohne gescheite Bremsanlage würd ich das auf keinen fall machen, und auch nicht unbedingt mit nem Hardtail das verzeiht dir keine Fehler, sprünge würd ich auf keinen fall machen solang du nicht gelernt hast aktiv mit dem Körper zu federn, alles andere Killt dir das Bike, so viel Tricks würd ich ohnehin nicht mit dem Bike wagen, da hast du schon recht. Aber nen BunnyHop kann einen schonmal den popo retten. 
Leo Kast hat ziemlich gute Videos mit Erklärungen 
YouTube


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. September 2017)

Treppen fahre ich von klein auf. Aber mehr als 10-15 bin ich nie runter. Bunnyhops kann ich ja alles. Wegen dem aktiv Federn: Letzte Sommerferien waren meine Sehnen(?) in den Händen entzündet wegen dem Quatsch. Seitdem mach ich da langsam. 

Was Action durch den Wald angeht hab ich immer 200% gegeben. Selbst als ich Raucher war


----------



## dekay55 (12. September 2017)

Hmm also mit den Sehnen hab ich nie Probleme gehabt, obwohl ich anfällig bin für ne Sehnscheidenentzündung, wobei es da auch einfach drauf ankommt wie die Haltung auf dem Bike ist, das einzige wo ich noch nen bisl Probleme hab ist in den Waden, allerdings beim Downhill im Bikepark, das erste was ich da gelernt hab ist das Aktive Federn mit dem Körper nachdem es mich fast übelst zerrissen hätte bei nem Sprung mit nen Kicker ich denk mal ich war da ca 1m hoch in der Luft, paar 
Leute die zugeschaut haben klärten mich dann auf über den Fehler den ich gemacht hab, wobei ich da aber auch einfach viel zu schnell war und nicht damit gerechnet hab das mein Bike so dermassend in die Luft hoch geht


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. September 2017)

Sprünge und Treppen runter fahren ohne Schutz mache ich sowieso nicht.

Bunny hops könnte ich mich mal versuchen, das stimmt. Aber auf den Rest warte ich eher, bis ich das richtige Fahrrad dafür habe. Bin jetzt auch erstmal noch paar Jahre auf das hier angewiesen und muss jetzt nicht sein, dass mir da irgendwas bricht. Im Moment habe ich einfach Spaß dran frei zu sein. Einfach rumfahren, mal die Landschaft genießen, was neues sehen. Außerdem ist es ja auch mein erstes Fahrradjahr, da muss man jetzt auch nicht voll Gas geben. Möchte jetzt in nächster Zeit einfach noch paar Waldfahrten machen und meinen Körper trainieren. Danach möchte ich bisschen mehr mit Körper fahren, als auch im Stand usw. Zurzeit fahre ich alles im Sitzen und dann mal sehen, was nächstes Jahr so ist


Gnah

Specialized Enduro Evo 2014 Rahmen und Dampfer, Grosse L in Rheinland-Pfalz - Kaiserslautern | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Hat jemand Geld? :p


GHOST RT ACTINUM 5900 MOUNTAINBIKE MTB FULLY Gr. S / RH 44cm in Rheinland-Pfalz - Rodenbach | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Würde ich sofort nehmen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. September 2017)

Geld schon, aber da fehlt der Wille (und die Zeit)


----------



## dekay55 (12. September 2017)

Hm muss zu viel rein investiert werden, Laufräder, Gabel, und den Dämpfer würd ich schnellstens auch Tauschen, der ist zwar gut ABER gnadenlos unterdämpft, da brauchste ne Feder die weitaus Härter ist als es normal wäre. Den Fox Van R bin ich gefahren auf meinem Moongoose, naja nicht lang.... hat kein Spass gemacht 
Dafür das es nicht ganz nen Jahr gefahren wurde hats aber schon gut gelitten, siehe Kettenstrebe, so sieht mein Mongoose ja nichtmal aus obwohl ich jetz paar mal im Bikepark war mit ihm.

Beim Specialized muss man aufpassen, da kann man nicht einfach jeden Dämpfer einsetzen weil die ne Speziele aufnahme haben, da brauchste extra nen Dämpfer der für Specialized gebaut wurde, achtung Kostenfalle ....


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. September 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Hab wieder nen geplatzen Hinterreifen. Obwohl ich schon bewusst mit 0.2 Bar Zuwenig fahr (3.3 Bar). Ich bin echt langsam am überlegen auf Tubeless umzusteigen.



Do it - Tubeless lohnt sich absolut!



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Specialized Enduro Evo 2014 Rahmen und Dampfer, Grosse L in Rheinland-Pfalz - Kaiserslautern | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Hat jemand Geld? :p
> 
> ...



Das Ghost hatte ein Bekannter von mir. Hinterbau ist ok, aber gibts wirklich besseres. 
Schluckt ganz gut, arbeitet vernünftig, geht aber beim Gas geben schon etwas in die Knie. 

Ein Enduro würde ich als MTB-"Anfänger" nicht empfehlen. 
Bin bei Giant-Veranstaltungen schon öfter das Reign (Enduro) gefahren. Mega Rad, allerdings muss man unglaublich viel darauf arbeiten. 
Auf einem Allmountain oder Trail-Bike hast du den Vorteil, dass diese Räder sehr gut vorwärts gehen und sich etwas einfacher im Gelände fahren lassen.
Natürlich fehlt dir etwas Federweg - die Frage ist halt, ob du das wirklich brauchst. 

Ich persönlich halte das Trance für eins der besten All-Mountains/Trail-Bikes, aufgrund des Maestro-Hinterbaus. 
Dieser ist unglaublich antriebsneutral (solange man nicht in den Wiegetritt geht).
Giant Trance eBay Kleinanzeigen

Natürlich gibt es auch andere gute Bikes, gar keine Frage. Da bin ich auch schon viele gefahren. Und es gibt auch Bikes, die auf dem gleichen Niveau wie das Trance sind. Oft sind es nur Nuancen, die die Räder unterscheiden.
Aber der Hinterbau und die Antriebsneutralität begeistern mich immer wieder aufs Neue. 
Und die Optik des Hinterbaus finde ich einfach super, mag das nicht, wenn der Dämpfer den halben Rahmen nutzt und man keine Flaschen mehr reinbekommt.


----------



## dekay55 (13. September 2017)

Alles ne frage des Geschmacks, 
Bei meinem Cube ist der Hinterbau auch ziemlich neutral  Im wiegetritt gehen wohl fast alles Fullys ein, da ist mein Mongoose eines der wenigen die selbst im Wiegetritt noch recht neutral sind das hat halt ne absolut gewöhnungsbedürftige Form dafür, aber gut das ist eher Freeride / Downhill sektion. 
Was ich bei meinem Cube recht schön find, ich hab sogar platz für 2 Flaschenhalter 
Btw Sixpack hat sich bei mir gemeldet, meine Laufräder sind fertig geworden und gehen heut in den Versand  Also Kundenkontakt ist schon mal Super mit dennen,


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. September 2017)

Ein Fully (außer vielleicht ein Racefully) ist auch nicht für den Wiegetritt gebaut. 
Außerdem hilft ein richtiges Fahrwerkssetting auch einiges. 

Bei meinem Anthem nutze ich zum Beispiel die Verstellung des Dämpfers kaum.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es beim Trance wird.

Wo bekommst du den zweiten Flaschenhalter unter? Am Sitzrohr? Wie groß darf die Flasche bei deiner Rahmengröße sein?
Sidecage?


----------



## dekay55 (13. September 2017)

Ja stimmt das Fahrwerk Setting macht viel aus, seitdem ich den CaneCreek DoubleBarrel hab wippt da rein gar nix mehr, und nur minimal im Wiegetritt. Im Bikepark sitzt du halt nich aufm Bike da biste gezwungen im Wiegetritt zu fahren, also von daher ist das schon so bisl genau dafür gebaut worden. 

Jep am Sitzrohr, muss nicht unbedingt nen Sidecage sein, Flaschengröße kann ich dir die Tage sagen, ich hab mir nen Flaschenhalter bestellt der sollte Zeitgleich mit meinen Laufrädern ankommen, allerdings sollt ich dazu sagen das ich nen 20" Rahmen hab.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. September 2017)

Rahmengröße ist ja nur innerhalb von gleichen Geometrien vergleichbar. 
Aber klar, je größer der Rahmen, desto größer auch die Flasche, die reinpasst.

Im Bikepark will man auch nicht so schnell wie möglich vorwärts kommen, meist gibts Lifte o.ä.
Oder man hat einfach eine absenkbare Sattelstütze. 

Ein richtiges Setting macht mehr aus als der richtige Dämpfer oder das richtige Rad.
Die Kombination aus allem macht dann ein gutes Rad aus.


----------



## dekay55 (13. September 2017)

Hochfahren kannst mim Downhill Bike eh vergessen, ich hab einmal mein Eimer den halben Berg in Beerfelden hochgeschoben, nie wieder .... außerdem hast du die Übersetzung gar nicht bei nem Downhill Bike um Berge zu besteigen.
Und absenkbare Sattelstütze, an nem Downhill Bike ? Ne du lass mal gut sein, es geht ums Pedalerien bei der Abfahrt wo es durchaus auch gewisse stellen gibt wo man Pedaliert um Speed aufzunehmen, ich bin jetzt nicht ganz so nen verrückter, aber bei den Downhill Worldcups wird das eben so Praktiziert, und da kommen eben auch das Mongoose her. 

Nen richtiges Setting macht aber eben auch der richtige Dämpfer aus, wie du schon sagst die Kombination aus allen machen ein Gutes Rad aus, kommt natürlich auch auf den Persönlichen Fahrstil drauf an ob man ein Rad gut findet oder nicht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. September 2017)

Ich habe ja auch gar nicht von DH-Bikes geredet.
Dass diese Teile nicht für bergauf geeignet sind, ist klar. 

Eben, die Kombi aus Rad, Dämper, Setting und Fahrer macht es einfach aus. 
Wenn eins Müll ist, ist das Gesamtpaket Müll.


----------



## dekay55 (13. September 2017)

Und ich red von meinem Mongoose was im Wiegetritt nur wenig wippt  Is ja auch nen Fully *g* Hab eben bisher kein anderes Fully gehabt was sich so verhalten hat, da hängt halt das Tretlager auch freischwingend und ist über Gelenke mit dem Hauptrahmen und der Schwinge verbunden, und der Dämpfer hängt quasi am Tretlager, das sieht zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aus fährt sich aber Traumhaft, das einige nachteilige dabei ist das Tiefsitzende Trettlager, allerdings muss ich auch sagen das viel dabei auch der Dämpfer bzw das Setting ausmacht.

YouTube

Das Mongoose Nugget würd mir auch sehr gefallen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. September 2017)

Geilstes Wetter heute um Pizza mit dem Fahrrad auszufahren 

Mit dem Wiegetritt bin ich bis jetzt noch nie gefahren. Kann mir vorstellen, dass mein Fahrrad dafür zu klein ist. Müssten auch erst andere Pedale drauf usw. Fahre eigentlich immer alles im Sitzen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. September 2017)

Für den Wiegetritt brauchst du aber keine bestimmten Pedale, das geht auch einfach so.
Ein bisschen Grip am Pedal, dass du nicht wegrutschst, aber sonst geht das eigentlich mit jedem.

Zu klein kann ein Rad auch nicht sein, dass man keinen Wiegetritt machen kann. 

Mit Klicks ist das natürlich mega, weil du dann auch in der Aufwärts-Bewegung extrem gut ziehen kannst.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. September 2017)

Hm, weiß nicht. Fühle mich mit dem Wiegetritt bei dem Fahrrad nicht so wohl. Und klar kann ein Fahrrad dafür nicht zu klein sein, gibt ja auch BMX, aber weiß nicht. Muss ich vllt die Tage mal probieren, wenn es nicht gerade regnet


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2017)

Letztens im Bikepark ne Beobachtung gemacht. Als echter Pro brauchts nichtmal ne Kette am 5000€ Bike. Im Prinzip hat die DH- Strecke auch immer genug Gefälle, trotzdem nochmal ne ganz andere Nummer. Sicher einer der Locals da gewesen.

Nur falls hier jemand Inspiration sucht, wie man seinen Fahrstil weiter optimiert.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. September 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Hm, weiß nicht. Fühle mich mit dem Wiegetritt bei dem Fahrrad nicht so wohl.



Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn bei welcher Körpergöße und Schrittlänge?

Wiegetritt kann man auch lernen. Langsamn anfangen. 




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Letztens im Bikepark ne Beobachtung gemacht. Als echter Pro brauchts nichtmal ne Kette am 5000€ Bike. Im Prinzip hat die DH- Strecke auch immer genug Gefälle, trotzdem nochmal ne ganz andere Nummer. Sicher einer der Locals da gewesen.



Die gute No-Chain-Challange.


----------



## dekay55 (14. September 2017)

Meine Laufräder sind da  Geich mal mit neuen Pneus bezogen und ne neue Kassette drauf gemacht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. September 2017)

Tubeless?

Viel Spaß!


----------



## dekay55 (14. September 2017)

Ne nicht Tubeless, wenn dann mach ich das eher an meinen Downhill Bikes und Huck Norris, da machts für mich am meisten Sinn, wobei ich mir bisher nur ein einziges mal nen Platten gefahren hab in 2 Jahren und das auch nur weil ich mit dem Vorderrad in nen Rosenbusch gestrandet bin. 

So jetzt hab ich grad mein Cube umgebaut, neue Sattelklemme, Trinkflaschen Halter, und die Laufräder und was ist, es fängt grad an zu schütten wie aus Eimern. Eigentlich ne gute Gelegenheit gleich noch die Mudguards dran zu basteln.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. September 2017)

Tubeless hat ja noch viel mehr Vorteile als nur Pannenschutz. 
Gleicher Rollwiderstand bei geringerem Luftdruck und dadurch mehr Komfort. 
Außerdem verringert sich die Chance eines Durchschlags.


----------



## dekay55 (14. September 2017)

Rollwiederstand ist ohnehin nicht das Problem bei den Reifen die ich Fahre, die Contis sind in sachen Rollwiederstand einfach perfekt, niedrigeren Luftdruck kann ich ja jetzt ohnehin fahren weil ich 6mm mehr Maulweite hab, und Durchschläge werd ich mit dem Cube niemals Provozieren ist ja mehr mein Touren Bike womit ich auch mal Trails fahre. Wie gesagt bei meinem Downhill Bikes ist das ne ganz andere Geschichte wo ich das auch einsehe, da hab ich auch die Passenden Felgen fürn Tubeless umbau, aber erstmal verballer ich noch meine 4 Sätze Maxxis Reifen und dann werd ich auf Tubeless gehen.  Bei meinem Dirtbike hat sich die Thematik ohnehin erledigt weil die Felgen nicht Tubeless geeignet sind.
Jetzt bin ich ohnehin erstmal Happy das Cube sieht einfach in meinen Augen hammermässig aus und mehr investieren will ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr in meine Bikes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisl komisch geworden die Bilder, bei dem Licht bekomm ich das Blau vom Rahmen nicht richtig fotografiert, normalerweise ist das Dunkles Blau und nicht Türkis ( verdammte UV Aktive Farbe  )

Btw Traumhaftes Fahrverhalten mit den Laufrädern, also ich merk extrem nen unterschied zum Positiven, genau so wie ich es mir erhofft habe.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. September 2017)

Auch wenn ich aufgrund schlechter Erfahrung kein großer Cube-Freund bin, muss ich sagen, dass das Rad wirklich gut aussieht. 
Ich denke, damit kann man wirklich Spaß haben. 

Die Laufräder sehen super aus.


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2017)

Ich hab noch ein Cube Reaction und bin im gesamten damit zufriedener als mit meinen Propain und Radon Bikes!


----------



## dekay55 (16. September 2017)

Das mein zweites Cube, eben aufgrund meiner Positiven Erfahrung mit meinem ersten Cube ( LTD Custom aufbau ) wurde es wieder ein. Und ja es macht unheimlich Spaß, vor allem mit den neuen Laufrädern ist es extrem agil geworden, heut bin ich mal auf meinen Home Trail gefahren und hab echt Spaß gehabt, jetzt kommt langsam wieder die Jahreszeit wo ich richtig Stoff geben kann auf meinem Hometrail weil keine Leute unterwegs sind oder fast, die 2 Leuts die mich heut behindert haben müssen ziemlich dumm geschaut haben als ich über nem stück Wiese und Matsch an dennen vorbei geflogen bin  Ich muss feststellen die neuen X-King haben massiv Grip auf feuchten Untergrund 

Und gleich mal Frisch geputzt, allerdings werd ich wohl doch nochmal Geld ausgeben müssen, brauch neue Kettenblätter für die Kurbel so langsam komm ich an die verschleiß grenze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2017)

Mir fällt auf den Bildern auf, das du die Gänge stark verschränkt benutzt, also grosses Kettenblatt und grosses Ritzel hinten ...
Find ich jetzt nicht so ideal.

Ich versuche immer das die Kette möglichst in einer Flucht läuft.


----------



## dekay55 (17. September 2017)

Stimmt irgendwo, ich mach das allerdings auch nur wenn ich zum Stehen komm, anfahren kannst so ohnehin nicht das endet unweigerlich damit das du nen Wheelie machst, und das leichte schleifen am Umwerfer tut dann auch weh.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. September 2017)

Ende des Monats will ich mir zwei neue 160er Bremsscheiben für Sinter-Beläge holen

Shimano SLX Bremsscheibe SM-RT66S 160mm 6-Loch kaufen | Bike-Discount

Sollte ausreichend sein, oder soll ich doch bisschen mehr investieren? Und was brauche ich für ein Werkzeug für die Schrauben? Bzw muss ich sonst noch was beachten?


Ne Quatsch. Sinter war ja Metall, ich meine dann eher Resin


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. September 2017)

Welche Bremse hast du genau?

Die RT-66 kannst du nehmen. Ich persönlich finde die RT-86 super, weil sie sehr gut abkühlen. 
Allerdings kommt dies auch immer darauf an, was man wie fährt. 
Für normale Touren und ein bisschen Wald- und Feldwege reichen RT-66 Scheiben voll aus. 

Ein T25-Schlüssel reicht aus, um die Scheiben zu wechseln.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. September 2017)

Tektro TKB-172, Mechanik-Scheibenbremse ist wohl speziell für Giant entwickelt.

Ja gut, ich fahre halt alles und recht schnell und extrem. Die Standard-Scheibenbremsen tun aber bis jetzt ihren Job, möchte/muss sie nur aufgrund des Defekts austauschen.
Nächstes Frühjahr möchte ich dann sowieso auf jeden Fall auf eine hydraulische wechseln. Habe echt keine Lust mehr jede Woche die Bremsbeläge nachzujustieren, weil ich den Hebel wie ein Depp durchdrücken muss und brauche für meine Anwendungen auch ein besseres Bremsverhalten.

Shimano SLX Bremsscheibe SM-RT70S 160mm Center Lock kaufen | Bike-Discount

Ich denke werde mich für die entscheiden, sieht mir auch bisschen wertiger aus


----------



## dekay55 (21. September 2017)

Du hast schon gesehen das die Center Lock aufnahme haben und vermutlich nicht passen bei dir ? 
Was hast du den für ne Scheiben aufnahme ? 6 Loch oder Centerlock ?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. September 2017)

Das sind aber Centerlock-Scheiben.
Giant hat, soweit ich weiß, keine Centerlock verbaut. Alle ATXs die ich kenne, haben 6-Loch.
Schau da sicherheitshalber nochmal nach!

Für 10€ mehr bekommst eine RT86-Scheibe, wäre dann fast mein Tipp. 
Dann würde ich aber fast überlegen, ob du nicht gleich vorne eine 180er Scheibe nimmst. 

Preis-Leistungs-Tipp von mir wäre eine M395 oder MT500 als Bremse zu verbauen.
Da hast du eine vernünftige hydraulische Bremse für einen sehr interessanten Preis. 
Dosierbarkeit ist auch soweit gut.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. September 2017)

Achso, das ist wieder ein anderes System.

Ja gut, also auf eine 180er kann ich schon gehen, aber wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, brauche ich auch erst ein neues Bremssystem um das zu realisieren. Da ich auch ein 2 in 1-System habe, also Bremsen und Gangschaltung, brauche ich dann auch neue Hebel für die Gangschaltungen usw. D.h. ein Aufrüsten des Systems ist unter 100 Euro nicht realisierbar, was in naher Zukunft finanziell nicht möglich ist.

Da meine vordere Scheibe total defekt ist und nicht mehr nutzbar, kann ich jetzt nicht warten und muss sie schnellstmöglich ersetzen. Da ich es total hasse, dass ich dann vorne und hinten ein anderes Modell drauf habe, will ich beides ersetzen. Wenn ich dann das System komplett tausche, kann ich dann ja vorne auf 180 hochgehen.

Das blöde ist halt, dass ich meine Gangschaltungshebel und meine Bremshebel für meine recht kleinen Hände absolut optimal finde und eigentlich echt gerne behalten würde, aber wenn ich halt aufrüsten will, muss ich es tauschen

-------------
Edit: So, habe jetzt mal geschaut. Vorne 

Shimano XT Bremsscheibe SM-RT86M 180mm 6-Loch kaufen | Bike-Discount

dazu diesen Adapter?

Shimano Adapter SM-MA-F180P/P2 fur VR 180mm kaufen | Bike-Discount


Hinten dann ganz normal

Shimano XT Bremsscheibe SM-RT86S 160mm 6-Loch kaufen | Bike-Discount




Shimano Alivio ST-M4050 Rapidfire Plus Schalt-/Bremshebeleinheit - 3x9-fach - Paar

Würde mir zusagen, aber dann ist ein Komplettsystem total unnötig. Weiß halt nicht, ob ich 3*7 da anschließen kann

Dann 2 Mal

Shimano Bremssattel BR-MT500 Post-Mount VR/HR B01S kaufen | Bike-Discount

Und dann bräuchte ich nur noch Schläuche?


----------



## Klutten (21. September 2017)

Müssen vier Beiträge in Folge sein? Nein!

Den Button zum Editieren kennst du, also nutze ihn bitte auch. Putzfrau ist nicht gerade ein Traumberuf.


----------



## dekay55 (22. September 2017)

Schläuche, Entlüftungskit, Mineral Öl, evtl noch Anschlussteile ( Pin&Olive ) Neue Schaltzüge, Endhülsen für die Schaltzüge. 
Ich würd das aber sein lassen und lieber einzelne Schalthebel und Bremsgriffe nehmen, verreckt dir nen Geber musst du gleich alles wieder Tauschen. Zumal du mit den Schalthebeln keine 3*7 Schaltung betreiben kannst, das problem ist dabei ganz einfach, der Ritzelabstand ist viel höher bei ner 7fach schaltung, ein schaltvorgang beim Trigger wirkt sich nur auf ein Begrenztes stück Schaltzug aus, bei nem 9 Fach trigger definitiv zu wenig das du nen Sauberen Schaltvorgang hinbekommst. Kurz gesagt du kannst die Schaltung nicht einstellen weil du kein einzelnes Ritzel sauber treffen würdest. 
Ich seh allerdings kaum nen Sinn darin sündhaft Teure IceTech scheiben zu kaufen und die mit den billigsten Shimano Bremsen zu nutzen.

Schalthebel gibts auch billig als 3*7 für 20€


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. September 2017)

Sehe es ählnich wie dekay55. 
Allzu viel Kohle würde ich jetzt nicht in das Rad stecken, um ehrlich zu sein. 

Das mit den RT86-Scheiben war zwar ein Tipp von mir, aber da ging ich noch davon aus, dass du in naher Zukunft auch die Bremse wechselst. Dann wäre es ja doof, Scheiben zweimal zu kaufen.
Mit den aktuellen Bremsen macht eine RT86-Scheibe nur begrenzt Sinn.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. September 2017)

Klar gibt es das alles billiger, aber das Meiste sieht einfach total ******* aus.

Ich hätte noch die Chance über einen Kollegen an das oder ein ähnliches Fahrrad zu kommen. Preis weiß ich jetzt noch nicht, schätze so 250 Euro. Soll ich da lieber zuschlagen anstatt aufzurüsten, oder ist es sinniger mein derzeitiges aufzurüsten, da kein großer Mehrwert?

Kona Fire Mountain MTB 27" in Bayern - Erlangen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


Ist doch aber sinniger jetzt gleich gute Scheiben zu holen, auch wenn es erstmal nicht für das System ausgelegt ist, wie dass ich jetzt billig kaufe und im Frühjahr dann sowieso neue hole


----------



## dekay55 (22. September 2017)

Geschmackssache, ich find die ganzen shimano scheiben sehen Potthässlich aus, aber darum gehts ja auch garnicht, funktionieren soll es. Ich finds halt preislich ziemlich heftig, für ne Billigbremse, vorallem wo rechnet sich das wenn die Scheiben fast so viel Kosten wie die ganze Bremsanlage, Scheiben sind halt auch irgendwann mal abgenutzt, und das was ich von den Icetech so gelesen hab verschleißen die sogar recht schnell je nachdem was man für Beläge fährt. 
Unsinnig find ich es halt wenn du die billigste Shimano bremse nimmst und dann so "speziele" scheiben nimmst. Gibt auch noch genug andere Hersteller als Shimano, ich würd mich da nicht zu sehr auf Shimano versteifen, sondern mal bisl umschauen und tests durchstöbern.  
Ich geh jetz sogar mal fast soweit zu sagen für deine jetzige Bremsanlage reichen auch nen Satz scheiben für 20-25€ und das gespaarte Geld investierst du später in ne komplett neue Bremsgruppe, und dann vieleicht nicht das billigste vom billigen.

Bei dem Kona ich weiß nicht, fahrs Probe, von der optik hats starke ähnlichkeit mit meinem Dirtbike


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. September 2017)

Habe jetzt auf diversen Seiten geschaut, in meiner Preisklasse lande ich optisch und technisch immer wieder bei den Shimano. Wenn ihr sagt die RT86 sind total überdimensioniert, dann würde ich jetzt halt doch die RT66er nehmen und vorne auf 180 mm gehen. Dafür brauche ich halt einen Adapter, aber da kenne ich mich jetzt nicht aus, ob das geht und welchen ich da brauche.

Im Frühjahr, oder wenn ich das Geld früher habe, würde ich dann eventuell die Schalter hier nehmen

Shimano Acera SL-M3000 Rapidfire Plus Schalthebel 3x9-fach - schwarz - Bike24

Und dann einen Satz 

Shimano BL-MT500 + BR-MT500 Hydraulische Scheibenbremse - I-Spec II - Paar - schwarz

oder halt doch noch was billigeres, eher im 60 Euro-Segment

Was anderes weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr  Würde das Geld auch investieren, weil ich das Fahrrad ja schon noch paar Jahre habe


----------



## dekay55 (23. September 2017)

Adapter brauchst ja nur nen Postmount auf Postmount für 180er Scheiben.
Bedenke bei 3*9 Trigger musst du deine Schaltung auch auf 9 Fach umrüsten, also Schaltwerk und Kassette 
Dazu noch drauf achten das die Bremsleitungslänge passt und nen Entlüftungskit dazu falls du die Leitung kürzen musst. 

Was für ne Bremsaufnahme hast du hinten ? IS oder PM ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. September 2017)

Ach stimmt. Hab ja 3*7. Verdammte xxx. Muss ich doch nochmal schauen, weil das wollte ich eigentlich nicht umrüsten. Wobei 3*9 besser wäre

Ich habe vorne und hinten PM


Habe jetzt mal geschaut. Muss dann wohl doch auf 3*9 hoch, weil es 3*7 fast nix gibt, kostet auch mindestens 50 Euro :/


----------



## dekay55 (23. September 2017)

3*7 ist halt mittlerweile veraltet, das hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben. 
Da gäbs für kleines Geld noch das hier 
Shimano 3x7-fach Schalteinheit SL-M310 Set  kaufen | Bike-Discount

Wobei wenn du umrüstest auf 9 fach, kleiner Tipp, 2 Way Trigger, ich hab mich mittlerweile verliebt in das System und vermisse es bei meiner Sram am Mongoose, schade das Sram sowas nicht hat, im allgemeinen find ich die Trigger von Sram eigentlich besser bis auf dieses eine Feature


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. September 2017)

Oh man. Was man da alles umbauen muss, nur weil ich neue Bremsen will. Aber gut, so lernt man auch 

Gut, also nächster Schritt Ende des Monats 2 neue Bremsscheiben und Adapter holen, vorne auf 180 hoch. Die übrigen Schritte muss ich mir dann überlegen, wenn ich das Geld habe. Sind dann halt nochmal Investitionen in Höhe von ca 200 Euro. Aber ist ja an sich kein schlechtes Fahrrad, stabiler Rahmen. Ich fahre gerne mit ihm und wenn die Veränderungen spürbar sind, was sie wohl sein werden, dann investiere ich das auch gerne. Kann ich dann ja später noch gut verkaufen.


----------



## dekay55 (23. September 2017)

Nja is eigentlich nicht normal, außer alles hängt irgendwie zusammen. 

Täusch dich mal mit dem verkaufen nicht so, nach nem Jahr kannst schon 40% vom Kaufpreis abziehen beim Wiederverkauf, grad bei 26" wirds schwer mit dem wiederverkauf, springen ja alle auf den 27,5" oder 29" Zug auf, ist fast so schlimm wie bei Hardware. 

Aber wenn du das Teil bis zum Tode fährst dann lohnen sich investitionen schon, solang du eben mit zufrieden bist, was die breite masse sagt ist ja auch latte, wichtig is das dir es gefällt. So denk ich mir das auch bei meinen Bikes.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. September 2017)

Habe ein 27,5" und empfinde diese Größe optisch am ansprechendsten. 29er finde ich nicht so schön. Was da jetzt die Vor- und Nachteile sind, habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich bin mit dem Fahrrad zufrieden. Klar, besser geht immer. Die Gänge sind bisschen zu wenig, es ist schwer und die Bremsen sind nicht optimal. Aber ich kann damit in den Wald fahren und eine schöne Tour machen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, der Rahmen fliegt dir gleich um die Ohren, ich kann es im Alltag nutzen und kann sportlich aktiv bleiben.

Totfahren werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn ich einen Job als Ingenieur habe, ist meine erste Investition ein Fahrrad im 2000er Bereich, aber so lange ich eine spürbare Verbesserung habe, ist mir das relativ egal und es sind mir die Investitionen wert


----------



## dekay55 (23. September 2017)

Ah okay dann gehts ja noch wenns nen 27,5" ist. Kann ich verstehen das dir 3*7 gänge zu wenig sind, ich hab auch einige zeit 3*7 gefahren, wobei da ne 1*9 Schaltung schon nen segen war dagegen, klingt komisch, ist aber so, naja solang man kein großen Berg hochfährt  ich denk sofern es das Bike zulässt werd ich nächstes jahr auf ne 1*11 gehen, in der hoffnung die Kettenblätter vorne halten noch so lange. Mal sehen wie es die Woche hergibt dann werd ich mein Dirtbike auf Singlespeed umbauen, bin ich mal gespannt wie ich damit zu recht komme, nur nachts fahren kann ich dann damit nicht mehr, meine Singlespeed Nabe ist so verdammt laut sowas hab ich noch nicht gehört....


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. September 2017)

Ab Ende Januar/Anfang Februar kann ich dann aus eigener Erfahrung von 1x12 berichten.
1x11 von Shimano ist ein Krampf, das bekommen sie zum momentanen Zeitpunkt nichmal mit einer Di2 sauber hin. Kettenabwürfe und verhakte Ketten beim Rückwärtstreten sind Alltag. 

1x12 XO1 und XX1 bin ich schon öfter bei Test-Rädern aus unserem Laden gefahren, das funktioniert super.
Allerdings würde ich nicht jedem ein 1-fach-System empfehlen, auch wenn die Bandbreite bei einer Eagle von Sram mit 500% nahezu identisch zu der Bandbreite von 2x11 (in der Regel 512%) ist. 
Grund sind einfach die feineren Abstufungen, die gerade für etwas untrainiertere Fahrer unnötig anstrengend werden könnten.

Kleine Geschichte von gestern:
War mit Bekannten Mountainbiken, schöne Trails gefahren.
Am Ende eines sehr verblockten Trails waren wir doch recht froh, so gut durchgekommen zu sein.
Kurz nach uns heizten drei Jungs mit ihren Race-Hardtails da runter, als wäre es eine Schotterstraße.
Wer richitg fahren kann, kann mit jedem Rad fahren.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. September 2017)

Würde mir dann am Freitag das hier bestellen

Avid Torx-Schlussel (T25 / T10) - Bike24

Shimano SM-RT66 Bremsscheibe 6-Loch - Bike24

160 und 180 mm und 

Shimano XTR SM-MA90 Adapter Postmount Aufnahme auf Postmount Bremse - Bike24

Mein Rahmen sollte eine 180er vorne aushalten?


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2017)

Sieht doch gut aus, die Gabel sollte denk ich schon für 180er scheiben geeignet sein, was für ne Gabel isses den ? 
Kleiner Tipp bei Aldi / Penny gibts oft recht günstig kleine Werkzeug Set´s, wirst du ohnehin öfter gebrauchen können um am Bike zu schrauben. Pass auf bei den Schrauben an der Bremsscheibe, wenn die abreißen wirds blöd.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. September 2017)

Ok. Dann bestelle ich das so.

SR Suntour XCT 100mm Federgabel mit einstellbarer Federvorspannung

Aber man findet nicht wirklich was darüber. Federgabel wollte ich nach Bedarf eventuell aber sowieso auch mal irgendwann austauschen


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2017)

180mm ist Maximale Freigabe von SR Suntour, steht auf der Homepage mit der "produktbeschreibung"

Edit : Halt Kommando zurück, da gibts 2 XTC Gabeln gelistet, eine mit maximal 160mm und eine mit 180mm freigabe 
Wenn es eine "ATB" ist dann 180mm ansonst maximal 160mm


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. September 2017)

Details - SR SUNTOUR Cycling

Sollte die hier sein. Max Disc 180 mm


https://giantcdn-qu2qwwv2de7wv85rz....height=600&quality=90&mode=none&bgcolor=white


Ich kann nichts verlässliches finden, bzw zu 100% mein Produkt. Risiko?


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2017)

Ich find da jetz auch doppeldeutige angaben, schau dir morgen mal deine Gabel genau an ob du da nen produktcode findest. Ansonst puh würd ich da eher vorsichtig sein, das ist halt doch ne ziemlich billige Gabel, im allerschlimmsten fall wenn sie keine Freigabe hat kann dir die Bremsaufnahme abreißen. Wie gesagt schau mal explizit nach nem Produkt Code. Evtl. SR Suntour anschreiben oder anrufen und nachhaken.
Sollten eigentlich nen guten Service haben, die sind sogar bei MTB-News forum im Hersteller Forum.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2017)

Produktcode bringt mich nicht weiter. Das einzige was raus kommt, war Herstelldatum 2005???. Habe jetzt mal eine Anfrage gestellt, bin mal gespannt


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. September 2017)

Herstelldatum 2005? 
Oder vielleicht eher 20.05.? 

Bin auch mal gespannt, was die sagen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2010 war es. Hatte was falsches im Kopf. Keine Ahnung  Habe auch den Vorbesitzer mal angeschrieben, aber der reagiert nicht


----------



## kero81 (27. September 2017)

Ohje... hab heute Live miterleben dürfen wie jemandem in der Landung eines Drop der Rahmen gebrochen ist... Das sah so übel aus, ich dachte der steht nicht mehr auf. Wir beide waren alleine auf der Strecke, war iwie gut das ich gerade an der Stelle war zum Filmen.  Man sollte echt nicht ganz alleine Ballern gehen! Wäre dem jetzt richtig was passiert und keiner wäre da gewesen... Natürlich hatte man an genau der Stelle kein Handy Netz. Also ich hab dann erstmal genug was neue, große Sprünge angeht...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. September 2017)

15 km heute gefahren. Mehr Flüssigkeit durch Tränen verloren, als durch das Fahrradfahren und joggen. Insekten


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. September 2017)

Darum immer Brille auf!
Fahre seit Jahren nicht mehr ohne!
Kosten nicht viel und haben einen riesen Nutzen!
Am besten man hat gleich min. zwei mit verschiedener Tönung.
Hält Staub, Fahrtwind und INSEKTEN ab und ohne Fahrtwind und weniger Blendung (bei entsprechender Tönung) hat man die Augen automatisch weiter auf, gleich grösseres Sichtfeld.
Achja, und umso weniger Fahrtwind, umso weniger tränen die Augen und umso weniger läuft die Nase 

PS.
Ich erfreue mich an jeden Steinchen oder Insekt was dagegen ballert, weil ohne, wäre es ins Auge gegangen


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2017)

Ich hab da zum glück noch nie probleme gehabt, Tönung wäre ohnehin fatal bei mir dann seh ich nämlich so gut wie garnix mehr 

Heut hab ich den grenzbereich meiner Reifen und vom Cube kennengelernt, enge 90° Kurve viel zu schnell und blöderweise sind jetz die Beläge von meiner Guide R eingefahren und beißen jetz extrem so extrem das ich mit blockierten Hinterrad durch die Kurve "gedriftet" bin, danach hat ich  nen herrlichen Adrenalin boost, wunderlicherweise hat mein Hinterrad so gut wie garnix abbekommen, nur minimalster abrieb.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. September 2017)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ohje... hab heute Live miterleben dürfen wie jemandem in der Landung eines Drop der Rahmen gebrochen ist... Das sah so übel aus, ich dachte der steht nicht mehr auf. Wir beide waren alleine auf der Strecke, war iwie gut das ich gerade an der Stelle war zum Filmen.  Man sollte echt nicht ganz alleine Ballern gehen! Wäre dem jetzt richtig was passiert und keiner wäre da gewesen... Natürlich hatte man an genau der Stelle kein Handy Netz. Also ich hab dann erstmal genug was neue, große Sprünge angeht...



Stimme ich dir zu, zumindest wenn ich wirklich auf den Trail gehe, fahre ich nicht allein. 
Wie gehts dem Typ? 

Zum Thema Brille:
Fahre seit Jahren nur mit einer Fototec-Brille, das heißt, sie färbt sich je nach UV-Strahlung dunkler oder heller.
Das funktioniert wirklich gut, habe seit ich mit ihr fahre noch nie das Gefühl gehabt, es ist zu hell oder zu dunkel.


----------



## FALLout (29. September 2017)

oh das mit der Fototec-Brille klingt echt praktisch , Danke!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. September 2017)

Ich hab eine Tifosi Seek Carbon, hat auf meinen Kopf gut gepasst.

Gibt aber noch genug andere Brillen mit diesen Gläsern, da findet man bestimmt eine.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2017)

So. Habe die Teile heute bestellt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich die 160er vorne nehmen und dann auf Antwort warten und wenn es nicht passt, dann halt zurück schicken, was ich zwar nicht gerne mache. Vllt riskiere ich es auch mit der 180er vorne


----------



## Offset (29. September 2017)

Muss man eigentlich die Kasette immer mit der Kette tauschen? Meine Kette muss dringend getauscht werden (wird allerdings erst im Winter gemacht) und ich will nicht unbedingt noch Geld für eine Kasette ausgeben wenn es nicht sein muss.

Außerdem will ich im Winter mal einen Gabelservice machen und noch neue Züge legen, aber das bekomm ich normalerweise hin.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. September 2017)

Wie sehen denn die Zähne aus? fast Rund? Wie bei mir wenn die Kassette wider platt ist. Die Kassette sieht bei mir nach der 2-3 Kette nicht mehr gut aus vorher rutscht aber die Kette, springt oder das schalten ist nicht mehr so sauber.


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2017)

Zwingend nicht, die Kette passt sich ja der Kassette an, umgedreht sollte man es auf jeden fall machen.


----------



## Offset (30. September 2017)

In meinen Augen ist das kleinste Zahnrad verschlissen, den Rest kann man sicher noch fahren. Kann man irgendwie auch nur das kleinste auswechseln?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja ich weiß dass da viel Dreck und Schmiere dran ist.


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2017)

Nuja wenn du das kleinste meinst womit die Kassette festgezogen wird kannst auch nur das wechseln, wirste aber nicht einzeln zu kaufen bekommen. Sieht nach ner Shimano HG400 aus, die kost doch net die Welt. 
Btw, der Dreck erhöht den Verschleiß, immer schön Putzen 

Grad eben ne schöne Regen&Matsch runde gedreht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Fazit zu den Laufrädern, ich bin nach wie vor begeistert, bin jetz auch mal bisl rauhes Gelände, die sind immer noch perfekt justiert, sind sehr Stabil die Teile für ihr Gewicht. Fährt sich einfach traumhaft mit so Leichtgewicht Laufrädern.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2017)

Muss doch mal bei dir vorbei kommen und das Fahrrad testen. Bin bis jetzt nicht wirklich was anderes gefahren als meins. Wenn es mir gefällt, nehm ich es dann auch gleich mit


----------



## dekay55 (1. Oktober 2017)

Ne kleine Runde drehen können wir gern mal machen, mitnehmen is aber nicht  mittlerweile hab ich es verdammt lieb, seitdem ich das hab bin ich keins meiner anderen Bikes mehr gefahren  Aufgrund von Kaffee und schlaflosigkeit war ich eben mal so verrückt und hab mitten in der Nacht nochmal 15km runtergespult, nachts Fahren ist irgendwie nochmal ne ganz andere Nummer,


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2017)

Ja, wir schauen mal, dass wir diesen Monat was machen, da geht das Wetter ja noch einigermaßen. Nachts geht gar nicht. Jetzt mit dem Laub überall habe ich selbst in der Stadt Probleme. Wenn da mal eine Maus drüber huscht, dann ist die weg. Muss nicht sein. Die Nacht gefällt mir auch nicht so. Dort wo ich fahre, habe ich auch tagsüber meine Ruhe.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Oktober 2017)

Naja nachts nutze ich eher die Gelegenheit und fahre auf der Strasse, meistens, die Nacht hat halt was Mystisches für mich aber liegt auch daran das ich nen Nacht Mensch bin, Tiere rennen hier eigentlich auch keine rum, außer ein Mader der bei mir in der Nähe sein Bau haben muss den seh ich nämlich regelmäßig Nachts


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2017)

Nachts würde ich jetzt nur fahren, um mal paar Tiere zu sehen, bzw zu sehen, was nachts so unterwegs ist. Aber da brauchste halt sehr gute Leuchtmittel, bzw Nachtsicht


----------



## dekay55 (1. Oktober 2017)

Na okay das ist mir nicht so wichtig, liegt wohl daran das ich mein Halbes Leben in nem Dorf im Wald gewohnt hab   Leuchtmittel sind ja kein Problem mittlerweile, ich hab nen Cree Modul das macht 3500Lumen mit der 9V Batterie, das muss ich jetzt mal wieder für den Winter aufbauen. Ansonst fahre ich mit ner Cree Taschenlampe die 600 Lumen macht, das geht schon Nachts, ist zwar nicht ganz StVO Konform aber bisher hat sich die Polizei nie beschwert, dafür gibts hier genug Idioten die Komplett ohne Licht fahren nachts.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube die Polizei hat im Moment besseres zu tun überall, als Fahrräder auf StVO zu prüfen. Solange du ein Licht hast, wird es denen scheiß egal sein. Habe auch keine Reflektoren an den Rädern und fahre durch meinen Pizzajob auch nachts. Einmal wurde ich angehalten, allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle, hat aber keine Sau gejuckt.

BerlinStandard USB wiederaufladbares Fahrradlicht LED Set | Fahrradbeleuchtung | Superhelle Frontlicht und Rucklicht | Einfache Montage am Rahmen | Max Sicherheit fur Nachtfahrer | Universal Fit: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Ist meine Beleuchtung, für Stadtverkehr absolut ausreichend. Wenn ich wirklich nachts fahren wollen würde, würde ich mir auch so eine Rucksacklampe für auf den Kopf holen. Da hängt es halt wieder am Geld. So ein gute kostet ja sicher um die 50 Euro, wenn nicht sogar mehr


----------



## dekay55 (1. Oktober 2017)

Täusch dich mal nicht, bei uns gibts Extra Fahrradkontrollen von der Polizei durch die Fahrrad Staffel, die letzte Großkontrolle war vor 2 Tagen. 
abgesehen davon passierts dir Nachts sehr sehr oft das du von der Polizei angehalten wirst bei uns, allerdings dann eher wegen Fahrradkontrolle da es hier sehr viel Fahrraddiebstähle gibt ( in schnitt 2 Stk Pro Tag ) besonders wenn du mit Hochwertigen Fahrrädern fährst wirst du öfters mal Kontrolliert.  Find ich allerdings auch gut so, mir wurden selbst schon 3 Fahrräder geklaut.

Ich hab mir so nen Teil geholt, da kann ich einfach meine normale Taschenlampe reinklemmen, find ich angenehmer weil ich keine Feste Halterung an meinem Fahrrad haben will, fürs Rücklich hab ich ebenfalls sowas ähnliches was grad um die Sattelstange geklippt wird. Gefällt mir einfach Optisch nicht mit ner Halterung am Bike zumal ich nicht für jedes Bike ne Beleuchtung kaufen will. 
Twofish Flashlight Holder Universal Taschenlampen-Halterung / Fahrradhalter: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2017)

Echt? Aber du redest bestimmt von Ludwigshafen/Mannheim? Gut, das ist halt auch wieder Großstadt verglichen zu meinem Kaff hier. Hier fahren am WE mal paar Autos rum, wegen der Amis und Besoffenen, wegen Fußball natürlich auch, aber extra wegen Fahrrädern, oder sogar auf Fahrrädern? Nie gesehen hier. Fußgängerzone wird auch kaum kontrolliert und ich fahre regelmässig durch. Einmal wurde ich erwischt und drum gebeten abzusteigen, das war es. Verkehrt finde ich es nicht, würde mich aber übelst ankacken, wenn ich bestraft werde, nur weil die Beleuchtung jetzt nicht StVO-konform ist. Es leuchtet, du siehst was, die anderen sehen dich, fertig.

Aber wahrscheinlich muss ich nach dem Studium eh Richtung Heidelberg, Mannheim, etc. Dort gibt es recht viele Ingenieurbüros.

Beleuchtung ist mir auch nicht so wichtig im Moment. Mittelfristig ist es jetzt die neue Bremsanlage und Federung und kurzfristig muss ich jetzt halt echt mal nach Kleidung schauen. Ich will eigentlich schon ganzjährig fahren und so richtige gute Jacken, oder Kleidung allgemein, die bisschen wasserdicht ist, kostet schon bisschen was. Vor allem brauche ich da dann halt was für den Alltag, Uni, Job und dann was für Radtouren, wo einem ja generell auch wärmer wird.

Das wird wieder ein Vermögen kosten


----------



## dekay55 (1. Oktober 2017)

nene ich mein nicht Mannheim / Heidelberg und co. Das ist bei uns im Kaff und im Nebenkaff. Frankenthal und BoRox, Frankenthal ist so ne Hochburg für Fahrraddiebe, da gibts z.b nen Real da werden die Fahrräder teilweise innerhalb von 15minuten weggeklaut. 
https://www.mrn-news.de/2017/09/29/...trollen-im-stadtgebiet-von-frankenthal-344747 
Die scheise ist aber auch, selbst nen 100€ Abus Faltschloss bringt dir rein garnix, das ist in 2 Sekunden geknackt dank diesem A...... der im Internet die sog. Polenschlüssel verkauft und Anleitungen auf Youtube gibt wie man schnell und effizient so nen schloss Knack, das bekommt nichtmal irgendeiner mit wenn 200 Leute drumrumstehen würden, Polenschlüssel ins Schloss, leicht hintendrauf schlagen und offen is das Schloss, das einer der Gründe warum ich mit kein Sündhaft teures Abusschloss kauf, sondern nur so 20-30€ schlösser wo du nur hoffen kannst das es für die Kein Polenschlüssel gibt weil sie nicht so oft benutzt werden. 

Ja Fahrradkleidung ist Teuer, wobei ich als Alternative Arbeitshosen nehmen, die sind Robust, haben oft Reflektoren und gibts ab und an für 10-15€ im Angebot, hin und wieder gibts auch im Aldi mal was gescheites, hab mir da z.b nen Crane Fahrrad Rucksack geholt, ich kann mich nicht beschweren hab ich jetz seit nem Jahr und ist noch wie am Ersten Tag, nix kaputt oder so. Es muss ja nicht immer gleich das Teuerste sein, grad bei so Verbrauchsgegenständen die eh am Arsch gehen wenns dich mal auf die Fresse latzt. Das einzigste wo ich bisl mehr Geld hingelegt hab ist nen Jersey Trikot, aber das hielt sich auch in grenzen, is halt nix Quitschbuntes mit Stylisches Schriftzügen und Werbung von Herstellern, also nix zum Posen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2017)

Frankenthal ist doch gegenüber Lautern ein Kaff. Eine Bekannte hatte ein Restaurant in Flomersheim und daher kenne ich die Stadt ein bisschen. Vielleicht verschätze ich mich auch, aber mehr als 60k sollte FT nicht haben. Krass. Da habe ich hier wohl Glück. 

Ja, schon krass wie schnell das geht, habe eben mal geschaut. Gut, da machste halt nix mehr. 20 Euro, wow. Aber gut, gegen gute Autodiebe macht auch jeder BMW und Mercedes nix. Mit einem 30 Euro Abus-Schloss hälste halt aber schon mal 95% aller Diebe ab. Der Rest ist dann halt Glückssache. Da ich aber nur an der FH lange parke und beim Rest ich eben mal nur 10 Minuten maximal weg bin, passt das schon. Da muss ich schon extrem Pech haben.

Ja gut, teuer muss es nicht sein. Einfach paar gute Sachen die warm halten und vor Regen schützen und das dann halt für privat und für FH und so. Schnee und so, biste halt auch ruck zuck durchnässt in der Hosenregion. Das hat man beim Laufen halt nicht, da reicht eine gute Jacke und eine Jeans. Beim Fahrradfahren braucht man halt noch gute Hosen dazu. Muss ich mal schauen, aber unter 100 kommste schlecht weg, für Jacke und Hose.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Oktober 2017)

48k Hat Frankenthal, und ja Frankenthal is nen Kaff sogesehen, allerdings wohnen da auch extrem viel Assis, FT mag ich absolut gar nicht, da würd ich auch im alles in der Welt nirgends mein Fahrrad auch nur Kurz stehen lassen. Nja alles ist Knackbar, es ist nur immer die frage wie lange es dauert. Aber da kann ich dir auch lieder von singen, ich hab ne Ausbildung zu Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit und verbau auch Gewerblich Alarmanlagen und co. Kommt halt aufs schloss drauf an, so nen 30€ Abus Kettenschloss reicht nen billiger Bolzenschneiden, zack isses ab, bei Nem Panzerschloss dauerts klein bisl länger. Die Meisten Billig schlösser kannste mit Steinen einfach knacken, das passiert bei uns überwiegend am Bahnhof  sehr oft, vorallem wenn irgend nen Dorffest bei uns war. 
So wirklich sicher ist leider gar nix. Wenn ich mein Bike vorm Supermarkt stehen lass für 30 minuten hab ich 2 Schlösser dran und es steht so das möglichst viele Leute es sehen.

Ja das mit den Nassen Hosen kenn ich zu gut, bin ja so einer der auch bei Regen freiwillig Fahren geht, aber wie gesagt ich hab bisher nen guten schnitt gemacht, fürn Winter hab ich Thermo Arbeitshosen mit Reflektoren die relativ Wasserfest sind, die ham 25€ gekostet   Jacken gabs letzt grad im Aldi für 20€ wobei ich da auch bisl Skeptisch bin, aber wie gesagt hin und wieder gibts da Sachen die sind gar nicht so Schlecht, Jacke hab ich nur nicht gekauft weil sie mir Optisch nicht gefallen haben.  Ich denke ich werd aber da mal zuschlagen
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/endura-pakajak-jacke-ss16/rp-prod140369?_$ja=tsid:41245|cgn:zanox|kw:977275&zanpid=2349610971263509504&utm_source=zanoxde&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.skimlinks.com&utm_content=10438

Paar gute Schnapper kannste noch machen 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/r-pm/endurawk152017?_$ja=tsid:41245|cgn:zanox|kw:977275&zanpid=2349611461775120384&utm_source=zanoxde&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.skimlinks.com&utm_content=10438

Das einzige wo ich wirklich viel Geld hinlege sind die Protektoren, das Teuerste war wohl meine Protektorenweste gefolgt von den FullFace Helmen, allerdings ist das halt auch Vorschrift im Bikepark.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Oktober 2017)

Die Faltschlösser sind auch nicht das wahre. Sehen wuchtig aus, haben aber eine dicke Gummischicht um die Blätter und diese sind überraschend dünn. 
Deswegen steht mein Rad auch versperrt im Keller. Für den Alltag nutze ich ein Trekkingrad welches ich geschenkt bekommen habe. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2017)

Abus Panzerkabelschloss 8600/85 Chief: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Das hier habe ich mir geholt. Habe es optisch/mechanisch eigentlich für recht stabil gehalten. Gut, das Schloss ist halt bei jedem Schloss ein Schwachpunkt. Wenn ich da andere Schlösser im täglichen Vergleich sehe, muss ich manchmal schon lachen. Da wäre ein Schnürsenkel manchmal noch besser. Aber gut, das sind halt Mistdinger und gegen Leute, die eben mal ein Fahrrad mitnehmen, weil es da ohne Sicherung steht, reicht das. Ich hoffe einfach mal das Beste. Zumal jetzt mein Fahrrad sicher nicht so der Hit ist, dass man das klauen würde.

Und die Jacke reicht gegen Regen? Ist halt nur für den Herbst/Frühling, aber würde erstmal reichen. Ja, schaue mich mal in dem Shop um, vllt habe ich Glück.

Alles was das Thema Sicherheit angeht, oder eben mechanische oder elektronische Bauteile, da würde ich nie sparen. Wenn man wo sparen kann, dann bei Kleidung ja. Wobei das teure Zeug halt manchmal auch wirklich einen Mehrwert hat


----------



## dekay55 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hm also les dir die Bewertungen mal zu, scheinbar ist da nen übersetzungsfehler und das Teil ist keine Richtige Regenjacke, hat mich eben auch bisl abgeschreckt sonst hätt ich sie auch direkt bestellt. 

Kannst auch ab und an mal hier reinschauen, das sind manchmal günstige Tipps dabei 
Der Bekleidungs-Schnappchen-Thread (Teil 2) | Seite 71 | MTB-News.de


----------



## Offset (1. Oktober 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nuja wenn du das kleinste meinst womit die Kassette festgezogen wird kannst auch nur das wechseln, wirste aber nicht einzeln zu kaufen bekommen. Sieht nach ner Shimano HG400 aus, die kost doch net die Welt.



Mal schauen, vielleicht bekomm ich ja so einen Verschluss. Es ist übrigens eine cs-m770 xt kasette. So billig ist die leider nicht...


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein künstlerisches Meisterwerk, aber hier mal ein Bild von meinem Drahtesel. Normalerweise bringt er mich jeden Tag ins Büro, heute hatte ich endlich mal die Zeit einen Tag lang nur zum Spaß zu fahren. 

Es ist jetzt fast ein Jahr her dass ich es aufgebaut habe und es fährt sich fantastisch.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Oktober 2017)

Gestern meine Bestellung überwiesen, heute Mittag ist die Bestellung raus. Geht echt fix bei denen. Auf meine Support-Anfrage habe ich bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten, aber ich riskiere die größere Bremsscheibe vorne jetzt einfach mal. Wenn du Bock hast Dekay, würde ich am WE mal bei dir vorbei schauen, muss mal nicht arbeiten.

Schönes Fahrrad Stryke, nur die Bereifung passt nicht dazu. Ja ich weiß, das hat natürlich Performance-Gründe. Haben sehr viele den Sattel höher als den Lenker, meiner liegt 10 cm unter dem Lenker. Weiß gar nicht, ob ich in der Haltung fahren könnte.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich muss mal schauen, kann sein das ich das Wochenende Arbeiten muss, das werd ich morgen erfahren, wenn dann noch meine neue Feder fürn Dämpfer am Freitag oder Samstag kommt bin ich einsatzbereit. 
Das der Sattel so hoch ist liegt an zweierlei gründen, das man zum einen die Volle Power aus den Beinen schöpfen kann und zum anderen das man nach vorne gebeugt aufm Rad sitzt, damit haste ne Aerodynamischere Haltung, und vorallem mehr druck aufm Vorderrad und damit mehr Grip, und allgemein bessere Kontrolle über das Bike.  Die Reifen sind halt Straßenreifen. Dürfte nen Cube LTD sein, hat die gleiche Farbgebung wie meins, Black Blue and Gray


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ja, Aerodynamik ist klar, beim Rest keine Ahnung. Fühle mich total unwohl, wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich auf einem Fahrrad fahre wie Rennsportler. Aber kann den Sattel auch gar nicht höher machen, sonst komme ich ja nicht mehr auf den Boden und muss ständig absitzen. Da ich viel Stadt fahre (Ampeln) ist das eher nervig. Offroad könnte ich mir das dauerhaft vorstellen


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2017)

Also Sommer is schon sehr Geil, aber Herbst... Wir waren gestern im Stadtwald, inkl. Pfützen und rutschigen Anliegen... Das macht schon sau viel Fun! Wenn man einmal naß ist und nach Wald stinkt, isses auch Egal was kommt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlRSZEPHFU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine kleine Foto Session im anschluß gab es auch noch. Tief stehende Sonne und bewölkter Himmel is sehr schick. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Oktober 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Schönes Fahrrad Stryke, nur die Bereifung passt nicht dazu. Ja ich weiß,  das hat natürlich Performance-Gründe. Haben sehr viele den Sattel höher  als den Lenker, meiner liegt 10 cm unter dem Lenker. Weiß gar nicht, ob  ich in der Haltung fahren könnte.


Die Bereifung passt sogar sehr gut. Jedes Bauteil ist mit Blick auf den Einsatzzweck ausgesucht worden. Die Big Ben Reifen sind genial für die Straße. Großes Volumen bringt Laufruhe und der Reifen hat wenig Rollwiderstand und trotzdem auf Asphalt sehr viel Grip. 

Der Sattel ist ziemlich genau auf der Höhe des Lenkers ...  eigentlich eine recht angenehme Haltung. Sportlich genug und gleichzeitig entspannt genug um problemlos den ganzen Tag fahren zu können.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Das der Sattel so hoch ist liegt an zweierlei gründen, das man zum einen  die Volle Power aus den Beinen schöpfen kann und zum anderen das man  nach vorne gebeugt aufm Rad sitzt, damit haste ne Aerodynamischere  Haltung, und vorallem mehr druck aufm Vorderrad und damit mehr Grip, und  allgemein bessere Kontrolle über das Bike.  Die Reifen sind halt  Straßenreifen. Dürfte nen Cube LTD sein, hat die gleiche Farbgebung wie  meins, Black Blue and Gray


Naja, so aerodynamisch bin ich sowieso nicht. Ich habe meist noch Gepäck dabei ... und viel dicke und wasserfeste Bekleidung an.
So schnell fahre ich auch nicht. Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit habe ich satte 23 Ampeln, da kommt man selten auf hohe Geschwindigkeiten. ~30km/h herum ist mein normales Tempo, die Sprints gehen selten über 50.

Der Rahmen ist ein Cube Attention, und auch das einzige Bauteil von Cube.

kero: Das Radon ist ein echter Leckerbissen. Das würde ich gerne mal in einen Bikepark entführen


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Bereifung passt sogar sehr gut. Jedes Bauteil ist mit Blick auf den Einsatzzweck ausgesucht worden. Die Big Ben Reifen sind genial für die Straße. Großes Volumen bringt Laufruhe und der Reifen hat wenig Rollwiderstand und trotzdem auf Asphalt sehr viel Grip.
> 
> Der Sattel ist ziemlich genau auf der Höhe des Lenkers ...  eigentlich eine recht angenehme Haltung. Sportlich genug und gleichzeitig entspannt genug um problemlos den ganzen Tag fahren zu können.
> 
> ...



 Is schon Geil ja, aber Schaltwerk in kombination mit dem Hinterbau is tricky... Schlägt des öfteren mal an, da is sau wenig Platz zwischen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Oktober 2017)

Bin jetzt auch mal erhöht von der Arbeit Heim gefahren. Wie ich es mir eigentlich dachte. Man merkt auf jeden Fall, dass der Oberkörper mehr belastet wird, auch konnte ich die Beine gut durch drücken und ja ich denke ich habe da mit gleichem Krafteinsatz mehr raus geholt. Man ist auch recht abhängig von einer guten Federung, die ich halt nicht habe und guten Bremsen, die ich auch nicht habe. Stabilität weiß ich jetzt nicht, müsste ich mal länger testen.

Aber im Alltag ist es wie schon gedacht total blöd. Jedes Mal wenn du stehst musst du vom Sattel runter und ich habe öfters mal einen schweren Rucksack mit Büchern, Wasserflasche und gehe auch einkaufen, das drückt dir dann halt direkt ins Kreuz, anstatt eher auf die Schultern. Aerodynamisch wird es wohl ein bisschen was rausholen, aber wird kaum der Rede wert sein


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Oktober 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Man ist auch recht abhängig von einer guten Federung, die ich halt nicht habe und guten Bremsen, die ich auch nicht habe.


Stimmt, ganz ohne Dämpfung und mit dünnen Reifen wäre das unangenehm.
Meine Bremsen sind brachial   Die werde auch täglich kräftig genutzt.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es überhaupt möglich ist eine kräftigere Bremsanlage zu verbauen ... 


Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Aber im Alltag ist es wie schon gedacht total blöd. Jedes Mal wenn du stehst musst du vom Sattel runter


Ja oder man bleibt einfach im Sattel   Du musst üben! 
(wobei das je nach Geometrie, Reifen und Reifendruck schon sehr schwer sein kann)


Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> und ich habe öfters mal einen schweren Rucksack mit Büchern, Wasserflasche und gehe auch einkaufen, das drückt dir dann halt direkt ins Kreuz, anstatt eher auf die Schultern.


Ich hab auch jeden Tag 1,5l Wasser, ein oder zwei Laptops, Bürobekleidung, Regenkleidung, diverse Schreibsachen, Bücher, Schloss und sonstigen Kleinkram auf dem Rücken. Eigentlich geht das. 
Wenn ich mal ohne Gepäck fahre merke ich aber dass ich etwas schneller beschleunige ... und beim Bremsen deutlich weniger Kraft auf die Arme kommt.


Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fahrrad ist wieder an seinem Platz. Es hängt hinter dem Fußende meines Bettes, so dass ich es wunderschön sehen kann


----------



## dekay55 (5. Oktober 2017)

Klar belastet es den Oberkörper mehr, du stützt ja mehr last über die Arme ab und bringst eben gleichzeitig Anpressdruck auf die Gabel, die verhält sich dann natürlich auch etwas anders, du hast nen anderen SAG, was aber nur minimal sein sollte. Ein Federelement musst du scheinbar etwas üben, deine Arme, Ellenbogen nach Außen so das du mit den Armen mitfederst, hängt aber auch wieder ab wie Breit dein Lenker ist, bei mir ist die optimale Breite bei 720mm. Das mit dem Stehen brauch in der tat etwas Übung, oder ne Remote Sattelstütze  Aber ist auch ne gute Gelegenheit Balance zu üben aufm Bike, mach ich auch bei jeder Ampel üben üben üben möglichst lange ohne abstützen aufm Bike zu bleiben.   

Stryke Stärker is möglich, andere Bremsbeläge, andere Scheiben, hinten noch ne MT5, Reifen mit besseren Bremsgrip


----------



## kero81 (5. Oktober 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ganz ohne Dämpfung und mit dünnen Reifen wäre das unangenehm.
> Meine Bremsen sind brachial   Die werde auch täglich kräftig genutzt.
> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es überhaupt möglich ist eine kräftigere Bremsanlage zu verbauen ...
> 
> ...



ui, ein reaction! geiles bike, hab auch eins.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Oktober 2017)

Brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich bin grad am Bremsscheiben wechseln und ich habe pro Scheibe genau eine Schraube die sau schwer raus geht. Bei der ersten Schraube bin ich abgerutscht und habe mir die Schraube kaputt gemacht. Zum Glück konnte ich mir einen Schlitz sägen und die Schraube raus bekommen. Die neue Schraube ging dann schwer, aber noch gut rein. Jetzt hänge ich hinten an der zweiten Scheibe, aus dem Fehler der ersten habe ich gelernt und dann genau die feste Schraube ohne Probleme raus bekommen. Jetzt bekomme ich die aber kaum rein. Die steht noch sehr sichtbar über, mit sehr viel Gewalt bekomme ich die rein, aber ich werde die dann, wenn die mal bisschen Verschleiß zeigt, dreckig ist, etc, nie wieder raus bekommen. Soll ich die jetzt so weit rein drehen wie es geht, oder ganz raus lassen? Ich weiß nicht ob das Gewinde kaputt ist, oder was da los ist, aber meine Hand sieht aus wie noch was vom vielen abrutschen


----------



## dekay55 (5. Oktober 2017)

Hast du die Gewinde sauber gemacht vorher ? Ich glaub eins der Hauptprobleme ist der kleine Torx Schlüssel den du nimmst, 40nm werden die Schrauben angezogen, Die Schrauben gehen zwar bisl schwerer rein wegen der Schraubensicherung die drauf klebt, aber zu schwer dürfts auch nicht sein. Mach nochmal die Scheibe runter, mach alles sauber und dreh sie neu fest. Die Bremsscheibe muss fest sein, keine Schraube locker lassen oder gar Weglassen. Aber pass blos auf keine Schraube abzureisen oder gar die Nabe kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Oktober 2017)

Also die geht wirklich sau schwer rein im Vergleich zu den anderen. Ich bekomme die 3/4 rein und dann muss ich wirklich alles aufbringen was ich kräftemässig habe und hohes Risiko, dass ich mir die Schraube dann auch zerstöre und nicht mehr raus bekomme. Sauber gemacht ist alles, aber keine Besserung


----------



## dekay55 (5. Oktober 2017)

hast du mal die schrauben unter einander getauscht, geht die schraube auch bei anderen löchern so schwer rein. ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe eine alte Schraube benutzt, geht genauso schwer. Bekomme sie 3/4 rein und danach brauche ich viel zu viel Kraft. Die Gefahr, dass ich durchdrehe war mir zu hoch und ich habe sie jetzt raus. Morgen bekomme ich einen Ratschenkasten vom Kollegen, wenn das nicht geht, lasse ich die Finger davon. Entweder gehe ich dann in die Werkstatt damit oder du kannst am WE mal schauen, sollten wir uns treffen. Bis dahin fahre ich halt mit einer Schraube weniger. Der Rest ist alles drin und auch gut fest gezogen. Ist zum Glück auch hinten


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2017)

Dann schneid doch ein Viertel der Schraube ab. Ich denke eine Schraube mit 3/4 Länge wird immer noch brauchbar viel Kraft aufnehmen, wenn es nur eine von sechs ist sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Oktober 2017)

Hm, weiß nicht. Ich versuche es morgen mal mit anderem Werkzeug. Ist aber auf jeden Fall eine Idee


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2017)

Versuch es erstmal mit anderen Schrauben. Mach das Gewinde sauber ...  dreh die Schraube ein paar mal rein und raus.

Wenn es gar nicht passt, würde ich einen passenden Gewindeschneider besorgen und das Loch nochmal nachschneiden.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich geh jetzt erstmal die Bremsen testen. Wenn ich nicht mehr komme, war meine Federung nicht für 180mm ausgelegt und ich bin mit 45 verunfallt  Fahre übrigens jetzt doch mit Sattel fast auf Lenkerhöhe. Der Druck des Rucksacks war doch nicht so gravierend auf den Rücken wie ich dachte. Entweder hatte ich einen guten Tag, oder ich bin durch die neue Haltung doch spürbar schneller. Aber da braucht es einen Langzeittest. Bin im Moment bei 15,9km/h avg auf 400 km. Ich resette mal morgen und schaue mal in 2 Wochen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So. Testfahrt erfolgreich. Musste den Bremszug noch etwas nachjustieren vorne. Kein Schleifen, kein Quietschen und bremst trotz Nässe sehr gut! Mit der Schraube schaue ich morgen mal. Sonst muss ich nur demnächst mal den Bremszug wechseln, der franzt unten total aus, weil er ja zwischen die Bremsen kam. Nächster Angriffspunkt, sofern nix kaputt geht  Hydraulikbremsen und gleichzeitiger Upgrade auf 3*9

Bin zufrieden, da sind die Wunden doch wieder vergessen, die mich der Wechsel gekostet hat  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FALLout (6. Oktober 2017)

Denk dran das die einbremsen solltest 

Service: Einbremsen von Scheibenbremsen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (6. Oktober 2017)

Ja, weiß ich Bescheid. In den nächsten Tagen lasse ich die Beläge und die Scheibe sich mal anpassen und dann nächste Woche, fahre ja jeden Tag einen steilen Abhang runter, lass ich sie dann heiß laufen.

Habe heute die Mail über die Freigabe von SR Suntour bekommen, die Gabel ist freigegeben für 180mm.

Ich muss außerdem auch gestehen, dass ich das erste Mal seit zig Jahren mal wieder Muskelkater durch die neue Fahrradhaltung habe


----------



## dekay55 (6. Oktober 2017)

Dann wirkt es. Ich glaub das Wochenende fällt ins Wasser, Regen Regen Regen ......


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (6. Oktober 2017)

Ja. Denke ich leider auch :/ Naja, vllt gibt es ja noch ein paar schöne Tage


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Oktober 2017)

Mein Rad sieht schon aus als wäre es eben ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich seh auch bald aus, als wäre ich ins Wasser gefallen. Muss gleich 5 Stunden Pizza ausfahren und habe Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln und das Wetter ist auch ideal für den Job


----------



## dekay55 (6. Oktober 2017)

Meins sieht aus als wärs in den Matsch gefallen  Morgen Putz ich und mach die Mudguards dran


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Oktober 2017)

Tja, Herbst halt ...
Alles nass und Maisernte, das knirscht im Getriebe.
Putzen lohnt nicht wirklich.
Mein erster Herbst (und kommenden Winter) mit Kettenschaltung, mal sehen wie der Antrieb im Frühjahr aussieht


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Mein erster Herbst (und kommenden Winter) mit Kettenschaltung, mal sehen wie der Antrieb im Frühjahr aussieht



Ab und zu mal das alte Schmiermittel runter und neues drauf und dein Antrieb hält doppelt so lang.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Oktober 2017)

Das Schmiermittel wird nicht alt, das wäscht sich ab nach 30-50km, je nach Nässegrad 
Dann brauch man nur noch den Sand abbürsten wenn das Bike mal abgetrocknet ist.
Aber solange alles nass ist, rasselt die Kette auch nicht


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass die Schmiere an sich "alt" wird.

Allerdings vermischt sich das ja mit Staub und Schmutz. Dann wird aus einer Schmiere irgendwann eine "Reibe-Paste", welche schön die Kettenglieder und Zähne der Kassette und der Kettenblätter abwetzt. 

Wenn ich Mountainbiken war oder auch im nassen Rennrad gefahren bin, spritze ich das Rad nach der Tour einfach kurz mit dem Schlauch ab. Das kostet mich 2 Minuten, das Bike ist immer recht sauber, und bei einer gründlichen Wäsche spart man auch einiges an Zeit.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Oktober 2017)

Jipp, ich weiß.
Auf 10k km drei Ritzel und drei Ketten verschlissen ...
Und das bei bei ner Nabenschaltung!
Daher bin ich ja gespannt wie sich die Kettenschaltung schlägt im täglichen Gebrauch, wenn man nicht immer Zeit hat alles blitzblank zu halten.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Oktober 2017)

3.300km pro Kette/Ritzel ist doch voll in Ordnung. 



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> wenn man nicht immer Zeit hat alles blitzblank zu halten.





Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Das kostet mich 2 Minuten, das Bike ist immer recht sauber, und bei einer gründlichen Wäsche spart man auch einiges an Zeit.



Wenn man jeden Tag in der Woche fährt, hat man doch locker zweimal die Woche Zeit, einmal mit dem Schlauch über das Rad zu gehen. Da wäscht man schonmal einiges an Steinchen von der Kette und Kassette weg. 
Einmal im Monat dann die Kette reinigen und neues Wachs/Fett drauf und dann sollte das passen. 

Was für eine Schaltung kommt bei dir?
Durch richtiges Schaltverhalten kann man übrigens auch die Lebensdauer des Antriebs stark erhöhen.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Oktober 2017)

Wie schaltet man denn richtig?  

Ich trete immer nen bisschen langsamer, dass halt keine Last mehr drauf ist und drücke dann den Hebel schnell durch, für einen kurzen Moment und trete dann weiter.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Oktober 2017)

Richtig, einfach Druck vom Pedal nehmen. Das ist kein Hexenwerk und kann man sogar im Wiegetritt hinbekommen, wenn man etwas übt.

Wenn du eine gut eingestellte und nicht verschlissene Schaltung hast, dann hörst du im Idealfall ein kleines "Klick" und die Kette gleitet sauber in den gewählten Gang. 
Auch beim Umwerfer sollte es keine allzu großen Geräusche machen, generell ist der Schaltvorgang hier aber immer etwas geräuschvoller. 

Wenn es einen großen Schlag lässt, die Kette sich verklemmt/runterspringt oder man am Pedal Schläge beim Gangwechsel spürt, dann hat man entweder zu viel Druck auf dem Pedal oder etwas stimmt an der Schaltung nicht.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Oktober 2017)

Zeit ist Luxus und maximale Haltbarkeit der Verschleißteile hat bei mir keine Priorität.
Und wenn ich jetzt anfange alles immer sauber zuhalten, hätte ich keinen Vergleich mehr zur Nabenschaltung.
Und ich mag den "used-look"


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2017)

kleiner edit vom letzten bike meet 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iHifKxiFow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Zeit ist Luxus und maximale Haltbarkeit der Verschleißteile hat bei mir keine Priorität.
> Und wenn ich jetzt anfange alles immer sauber zuhalten, hätte ich keinen Vergleich mehr zur Nabenschaltung.
> Und ich mag den "used-look"



Dann haben wir da wohl etwas andere Ansichten. 
Maximale Haltbarkeit ist mir auch nicht sonderlich wichtig, allerdings ist ein geräuschfreier und perfekt funktionierender Antrieb für mich sehr wichtig. 



kero81 schrieb:


> kleiner edit vom letzten bike meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit der Musik zusammen wirklich cool gemacht. 
Allerdings war das "Flackern" gegen Ende mir persönlich etwas zu viel.


----------



## kero81 (17. Oktober 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir da wohl etwas andere Ansichten.
> Maximale Haltbarkeit ist mir auch nicht sonderlich wichtig, allerdings ist ein geräuschfreier und perfekt funktionierender Antrieb für mich sehr wichtig.
> 
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt mir auch, aber ich hatte mit dem Effekt angefangen und es wäre glaub ich iwie komisch wenn der zum Ende hin nicht mehr da wäre. Hier mal noch eins von letztem Sonntag im Trailpark Mehring. So langsam geht ja die Season in den Bikeparks zu Ende, doch dank dem herrlichen Wetter im Moment hatten wir nochmal nen richtig epischen Tag. Ich stufe den sogar als besten Tag 2017 ein. Es war mal wieder richtig schön viel los im Park, die Leute waren alle Cool drauf, viele haben gefilmt oder Fotos gemacht, es war einfach ne sau coole Stimmung da. <3 Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den Sommer 2018! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWcZYs9XpAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Oktober 2017)

Diesen Winter (nach knapp 3 Jahren  ) wollte ich doch mal die Bremsflüssigkeit an meinem Rad tauschen.   Außer einem BitSet und einem Schlüsselsatz hab ich quasi kein Werkzeug, brauche ich da noch mehr für? 

Als Flüssigkeit hätte ich sonst die hier genommen: Hanseline BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit fÃ¼r hydraulische Bremsen Magura&Shimano komp. 50 ml | eBay

Außerdem wollte ich noch Beläge tauschen (werden wohl ziemlich platt sein nach 3000km, muss ich mal nachgucken).   
Aktuell dürften diese B01S drauf sein: Shimano Resin B01S 1 Paar BremsbelÃ¤ge Disc Pads BelÃ¤ge BR-M 445 446 575 486 525 | eBay 
Gibt es da bessere Alternativen?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2017)

Welche Bremsen hast du denn? Es gibt Service Kits vom Hersteller. Die kosten zwar meist eine Niere und das Erstgeborene, aber damit funktioniert es gut.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. Oktober 2017)

Geh zu nem Fahrradladen. Kommt wahrscheinlich billiger als das Zeug für 1-2x zu kaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Geh zu nem Fahrradladen. Kommt wahrscheinlich billiger als das Zeug für 1-2x zu kaufen.



Ja, für einen einmaligen Tausch würde ich es auch eher machen lassen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. Oktober 2017)

Stimme ich zu.
Das Kit zu kaufen lohnt sich erst, wenn du das ein paar Mal gemacht hast. 
Zwar ist es nicht schwer, bei Shimano die Bremsflüssigkeit zu wechseln, aber wenn es nur eine einmalige Sache ist, dann ist es bestimmt schneller und stressfreier beim Radhändler des Vertrauens. 

Die verlinkte Bremsflüssigkeit kenne ich nicht. Kompatibilität zu Shimano ist gegeben, sollte also passen.
Ich nehme immer die originale, auch wenn diese recht teuer ist.


----------



## kero81 (28. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal bissl was ausm Trailpark Mehring. Hatte noch einiges an Material was ich eig als "ungeeignet" betrachtet hab, aber ich denk das kann sich doch sehen lassen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9vbeFAhS3i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (31. Oktober 2017)

Und, geht bei euch noch was? Meine Fahrradaktivitäten beschränken sich eigentlich nur noch  auf den Alltag. Neue Scheibenbremsen sind eingefahren, die Bremskraft ist sehr gut und spürbar besser. Neue Sitzposition wurde beibehalten und meine Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit hat sich um 0,5 km/h erhöht auf 16,44. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich keine wirklichen Fahrradtouren mit dabei habe, welche den Schnitt senken würden.

Sonst habe ich jetzt 3100 km in 9 Monaten drauf, die 3500 werde ich wohl nicht mehr knacken. Aber für das erste Fahrradjahr ist das wohl keine schlechte Leistung. Wenn man die km von meiner Arbeit noch dazu zählt, bin ich ganz locker bei 6000 km. Nächstes Jahr vllt mal dann mehr auf Touren konzentrieren und auch bisschen Techniken antrainieren.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Oktober 2017)

Klar geht noch was, jetzt kommt die Lustige Zeit, ich hoffe auf Schnee und ne lange Kaltphase, Ich will unbedingt diesen Winter mit Spikes auf Eis Fahren, und im Schnee kann man auch Spaß haben, fällt man wenigst weicher  Apropo, ich hab mir jetzt extra nen Handy fürs Biken gekauft, ist so nen Outdoor Teil da ich irgendwie bedenken hab wenn ich mal Crash bau das mir mein Handy dabei kaputt geht, und ohne will ich nicht Fahren.

3100 Ist schon Ordentlich


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hätte ich Klamotten dafür, würde bei mir auch noch was gehen. Aber im Moment Geldmangel. Gehe dafür dann halt joggen, wird einem auch wärmer und hauptsache man macht irgendwas. Denke bei mir geht es im Frühling erst wieder los, vllt ein paar Mal, wenn Schnee liegt, es gibt nichts cooleres als in Schnee zu fahren. Aber nicht wenn es schneit, ohne Brille tut das weh


----------



## kero81 (1. November 2017)

Mir is bei Touren im Winter eig immer zu warm.  Es is schwer da ein gesundes Mittelmaß an Schichten zu finden. Wir haben hier sehr viele Uphills, da wirds einem recht schnell warm. Auf Schnee... haha, Schnee... freue ich mich auch. Die zwei tage im Jahr wo hier mal was liegen bleibt. =(


----------



## dekay55 (2. November 2017)

Mir is generell eh immer zu Warm, hat den vorteil das ich mich im Winter nicht dick bekleiden muss, eigentlich reicht schon fast die Schutzausrüstung allein  das einzige was halt nervt am Anfang ist das Warm werden und den Schweinehund zu überspringen. 
Schnee wirds hier auch nur Nachts geben, dafür aber Unmengen an zugefrorenen Seen die regelmäßig geprüft werden und dementsprechend Freigegeben werden wenn die Eisschicht dick genug ist, und mich juckts in den Fingern mit Spikes aufm Eis zu fahren.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. November 2017)

Mir eher nicht. Klar die Beine werde immer warm, aber wenn man mit so 25 km/h rumdüst, wird es obenrum eigentlich selten warm. Geht auf jeden Fall mir so. Beim Joggen wird mir definitiv wärmer als beim Fahrradfahren.


----------



## dekay55 (3. November 2017)

Nja is bei mir halt Gesundheitlich bedingt, im Winter von vorteil  Das einzige was halt wirklich schmerzhaft ist sind die Hände und die Ohren. Die Ohren haben sich mim Fullface Helm eh erledigt und für die Hände hab ich mittlerweile Handschuhe.
Allerdings werd ich auch nicht bei extremer Kälte fahren, ich hab letzes Jahr schon gemerkt das es nicht optimal ist was die Federung bzw Dämpfung angeht, irgendwann wirds Öl zu zähflüssig und die Gabel / Dämpfer dadurch recht hart, und für die ganzen Dichtungen ist es auch nicht unbedingt förderlich. Naja mal schauen was der Winter überhaupt bringt. Im Moment kann man noch prima fahren.


----------



## dekay55 (4. November 2017)

So das Winterliche Schrauben geht wieder los, 
Hab den hier :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für das da Gekauft :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem Lackiere ich grad  nen Satz Laufräder für das gleiche Bike:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das hab ich noch was aufs Commencal kommt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. November 2017)

Wie sehen die Laufräder denn jetzt aus? 

Bei mir war letzte Woche "New-Wheel-Day"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL UST 

Sehr tolle Räder, schön steif und leicht.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2017)

Hast du auf dem/einem Racer mal Erfahrungen mit Schutzblechen gesammelt? Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken die zu montieren (mein Defy 0 hat Gewinde dafür):
SKS Germany SKS Bluemels Olympic Racer Schutzblechset – genau was du brauchst! | ROSE Bikes


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. November 2017)

Ich persönlich habe noch nie Schutzblecke am Rennrad drangehabt, auch wenn die Gabel meines TCRs Aufnahmen hat und mein Defy auch Aufnahmen hatte. 

Allerdings habe ich das im Laden schon öftern montiert bzw. verkauft. Ist keine Seltenheit. 

Welche Baujahr ist dein Defy? Aber eigentlich geht das hinten durch die Sitzstreben durch.


----------



## dekay55 (6. November 2017)

Die waren vorher Schneeweiß die Laufräder. Wie sie jetzt aussehen müsste ich mal schauen, ich nehme an etwas Dunkler das Grün nachdem es Durchgetrocknet ist


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Welche Baujahr ist dein Defy?


Müsste 2014 sein.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. November 2017)

Das blau-schwarze mit DI2? Da hatte ich das Vorjahresmodell von. 

Generell müsste das Blech aber passen, weil 30mm Platz hast du hinten zwischen den Sitzstreben schon.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2017)

Unsinn 2014. 
Sollte 2012 heißen. Jedenfalls hat der Vorbesitzer es da erstanden, wobei es da wohl schon das Vorjahresmodell war wenn ich mir anschauen dass das genau wie meins aussieht:
Giant Defy 0 M 2010/2011 Rennrad mit Campagnolo Compact | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de

Ist bei mir mit komplett Ultegra bestückt + anständiger Sattel und etwas breiterer Lenker. 

Allerdings besteht die momentane Bereifung aus Duranos, was den übrigen Raum für ein Blech zwischen Bremse und Rad nicht gerade erhöht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (8. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings besteht die momentane Bereifung aus Duranos



Erkenne den Fehler. 

Das Defy 12 hat aber auch den gleichen Rahmen wie mein 13er, sofern du das Carbon hast. 

Wie es mit den Duranos dann aber aussieht weiß ich nicht, da diese ja verhältnismäßig hoch aufbauen.
25mm breit?


----------



## kero81 (13. November 2017)

bissl reste verwertet... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdLkj1VQ4d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (15. November 2017)

So das Commencal ist "fast" Fertig. Die Optik mag nicht jedermanns Sache sein, es wird aber auch nicht geschont, was ich auch bei der Lackierung berücksichtigt hab so das ich Macken auch wieder Ausbessern kann, und die Aufkleber kann ich ohnehin jederzeit wieder machen, das ganze grün ist übrigens UV Aktiv 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. November 2017)

Ich habe selber ein Cube Elite mit Carbon-Rahmen und höchster Ausstattungin 29"

Jetzt bereits seit knapp 2 Jahren.
Hätte damals sicherlich auch ein günstiges kleines gebrauchtes auto dafür bekommen ^^

Ich liebe Fahrrad fahren und bei mir und einem Kumpel gibt es die Tradition seit 5 Jahren jedes Jahr eine Fahrradtour zu machen inkl zelten etc.


Bspw. dieses Jahr:

Köln - Deutschland
Nach
Vlissingen - Holland
Nach
Ostende - Belgien
Nach
Calais - Frankreich
Nach
Dover - England
Nach
London - England

Tourdauer 9 Tage, alles mit dem Zelt und ca. 1000km.

Im Jahr vorher waren wir zum Plattensee gefahren usw.....
Haben also schon einige Länder mit dem rad bereist und Startpunkt war immer Deutschland 

Das ist einfach Spass pur und ich brauch das auch dringend zum totalen abschalten da ich einen echt stressigen buerojob habe.

Durch meinen premium xl Vertrag der Telekom haben wir unlimitiertes LTE Netz praktisch immer Überfall auf unseren routen....das ist zu weilen recht hilfreich, aber sicherlich nicht nötig.
Wird auch nur ab und an genutzt wenn man sich wirklich mal verfahren hat 

Ich werde wohl nächstes Jahr noch mit meinem aktuellen Cube Elite fahren, danach möchte ich aber upgraden 

Ein e-bime kommt natürlich NICHT in Frage.....das ist was ab dem 70igsten Lebensjahr....


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Dezember 2017)

Carbonrahmen würde bei mir gar nicht lohnen, an meinem Bock hängen bestimmt schon wieder 3 Pfund Schlamm von den letzten Herbsttagen 

Letztendlich habe ich mich doch für das Entlüftungskit entschieden, dann brauche ich nicht extra (zu den Öffnungszeiten, am besten regnet es dann noch) zum Fahrradladen fahren und hab alles hier. 

Ich berichte mal wies geworden ist -zumindest wenn es was geworden ist...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geilste Fahrradtour dieses Jahres gehabt  War zwar nicht sonderlich intelligent bei -3° und Wind mit kurzen Hosen und Laufschuhen ohne dicke Socken zu fahren  , aber war trotzdem echt geil. Im Schnee zu fahren und zu sehen, dass du der Erste bist, keiner hier war. Paar Wildspuren gefunden, die ich eine zeitlang verfolgt habe. Auf den zwei anderen Bildern war eine MTB-Abfahrt, man sieht es nicht so auf den Bildern, aber die war echt sehr schmal und links ging es gut runter. Ohne Schutzausrüstung, scheiß Bremsen und dann noch Schnee, war das echt purer Nervenkitzel da mit 25 runter zu heizen. Beim letzten Bild habe ich mich dann auch gut eingekackt. Mit 27 km/h runter, auf einmal das scheiß Teil nach einer Kurve auf der Straße gelegen. Bremsen dicht gemacht, hinten natürlich total ausgebrochen und dann knapp davor quer stehen geblieben  Einmal hat es mich auch abgelegt, aber da war ich schon auf paar km/h runter gebremst und bin dann auf die Seite gefallen. Leider keine gute Quali die Bilder, habe nur ein S5

Ich wünschte ich hätte ein gescheites Fahrrad und Schutzausrüstung und könnte echt einfach mal Gas geben. Hoffe gibt noch gut Schnee diesen Winter


----------



## dekay55 (10. Dezember 2017)

Juhu endlich hats bei uns auch geschneit, die Gelegenheit gleich mal ausgenutzt und 2 mal ne kleine Tour gemacht, also ich muss sagen das AMS fährt sich traumhaft im Schnee, die Reifen machen ne super Sache, man kann wirklich schnell fahren ohne irgendwie nen Gefühl der Unsicherheit, selbst beim Bremsen bauen die Reifen ordentlich grip auf, Slides und Drifts sind zwar so gut wie gar nicht möglich ( fühlt sich an wie nen Auto ohne Sperrdiff ) aber dafür ist es auch nicht gedacht. Mit dem Downhill Bike wars schon bisl anders, auf der geschlossenen Schneedecke verdammt viel grip aber wehe man bringt die Kiste zum Rutschen dann hat man spass ohne ende und kann sliden und driften ohne das einem das Vorderrad anfängt wegzurutschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. Dezember 2017)

Bin heute auch wieder durch den Wald. Bei mir versinkt aber der ganze Mantel mit Felge im Schnee  War super anspruchsvoll, auch super anstrengend. Glaubt man gar nicht wieviel Widerstand Schnee bietet. Wurde teilweise Berg runter abgebremst Gut, bei mir bricht halt alles aus was kann. Stabilität sieht anders aus. Sobald ein bisschen eingelenkt, Vorderrad weggebrochen, das Heck bricht mit den Bremsen ja sowieso aus, aber nie das Gefühl gehabt, dass es unsicher war. Kann man aber halt auch nicht so brettern wie man möchte. Aber ich hatte meinen Spaß. Fahrrad jetzt schön sauber gemacht, erstmal 5 Liter Schnee in der Wohnung verteilt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2017)

@dekay55 Geil geworden! Ich steh total auf Neon Grün! 

Bin letzten Sonntag auch ne Tour gefahren. Es war sowas von anstrengend!!!  Lag ca 20cm hoch der Schnee, das hat fast schon keinen Spaß mehr gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Keeeein Plan was da schief gelaufen ist mit den Bildern...


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shwzXWv8JyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Dezember 2017)

Brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Hinterrad. Sobald ich mit viel Kraft beschleunige, also sehr schnell, oder in hohen Gängen, "bricht" mein Hinterrad vorne nach links aus und reibt am unteren Rahmen, des Dreiecksrahmens. Das konnte ich so noch nicht feststellen, bzw ist mir neu und muss ja einen Grund haben. Ich kann nichts auffälliges festellen. Der Mantel eiert ein bisschen rum, das tut er vorne auch, aber die Felge scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Es ist auch unabhänging vom Radstand, also dauerhaft. Sobald ich beschleunige reibt es.  Ich hatte sehr wenig Luft gestern drauf und dachte das kommt dann durch die Mantelverformung, aber habe gestern aufgepumpt und hatte heute das gleiche Problem ohne Besserung. Spontan würde mir jetzt einfach mal einfallen das Hinterrad zu entfernen und einfach neu einzubauen. Aber wer weiß ob das hilft


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Dezember 2017)

Hast du mal deinen Rahmen auf Schäden geprüft? 

Wieviel Luft hat der Reifen denn normalerweise zum Rahmen?

Sicher dass das Rad hinten richtig fest verschraubt ist? Und alle Speichen richtig gespannt? 
Der Reifen selbst sollte sich eigentlich nicht viel verformen, jedenfalls nicht woanders als am Boden.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Dezember 2017)

An der engsten Stelle, an den Außennoppen, sind 0,5 cm Platz. Ich kann mechanisch nichts feststellen. Selbst wenn ich mit der Hand versuche den Mantel an den Rahmen zu pressen, muss ich schon gut Kraft aufwenden


So. Habe jetzt mal den Reifen abmontiert, aber kann absolut nichts erkennen. Wie schon gesagt, der Mantel eiert nach links und rechts ein bisschen, aber die Felge selbst scheint total in Ordnung. Abstand ist zu beiden Seiten mehr als genug da. Habe jetzt alles wieder dran gemacht und fest gezogen. Werde ich morgen mal sehen.

Das einzige was "auffällig" ist, ist dass mein Bremsbelag einseitig runter ist, aber das sollte diesbezüglich halt scheiß egal sein


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Dezember 2017)

Seltsam. 

Bin gespannt ob das Problem morgen noch da ist.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. Dezember 2017)

Problem hat sich gelöst. Der Abstand reicht jetzt wieder aus, dass der Mantel nicht schleift beim Beschleunigen. War wohl irgendwas verrutscht. Wird Zeit, dass ich mal ein gescheites Fahrrad bekomme


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab meine Bremse jetzt auch mal endlich entlüftet und eingestellt, Druckpunkt ist ziemlich fest geworden. 
Hätte ich nicht vergessen die Beläge einzubremsen hätte ich auch schon die ersten 3km geräuschlos und mit Bremskraft zurücklegen können, aber was solls 

Hinten ist dann noch mein Bleedblock aus Holz während des Entlüftens zerbröselt, deshalb da ein etwas schlechteres Ergebnis, kann sich aber auch sehen lassen. 

Arbeitszeit insgesamt mit Aufbau, Aufwischen und allen Anläufen waren 4-5 Stunden, also kann ich den vorherigen Empfehlungen in eine Fahrradwerkstatt zu gehen nur zustimmen ;D


----------



## Offset (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab vor kurzem an meiner Magura durin race einen kleinen Gabelservice gemacht. Beim Zusammenbauen ließ sich der Knopf (bzw. ist es ein Metallstift) für die Zugstufe allerdings nur bis zur Hälfte reindrücken und bewegt sich jetzt weder rein noch raus (hab ihn beim Versuch rauszubekommen schon verbogen!). Verstellen geht zwar, aber irgendwie nervt mich das ziemlich. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee was ich probieren könnte. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5S) mit Tapatalk


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2017)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Problem hat sich gelöst. Der Abstand reicht jetzt wieder aus, dass der Mantel nicht schleift beim Beschleunigen. War wohl irgendwas verrutscht. Wird Zeit, dass ich mal ein gescheites Fahrrad bekomme



Vielleicht ist dir der Reifen, als Du ihn mit wenig Luft gefahren hast, an einer Stelle aus der Felgenflanke gerutscht. Das würde auch erklären, warum er wieder "rund" lief, nachdem Du ihn demontiert und neu aufgezogen/gepumpt hast.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. Januar 2018)

Neues Jahr, neue Kilometer sag ich mal ... 

Mein Rad hat die Herbst- Wintermonate im täglichem Alltagsbetrieb ziemlich gelitten, was natürlich auch etwas mit dem feuchtfröhlichen Wetter zutun hat.
Im Oktober waren noch Stoppies und sonstige bremstechnische Dollheiten möglich, wovon aber Mitte Dezember garnix mehr ging.
Zuletzt liess sich das Rad mit voll durchgezogenen Bremsen schieben, ohne übermässigen Krafteinsatz ...

Heute erste Fahrt des Jahres gemacht (mit neuen Belägen ), und was ist ... Nachmittags wieder Dauerregen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Januar 2018)

Was für Frontleuchten nutzt ihr eigentlich? Möchte mir eine neue kaufen und weiß nicht so recht, welche es werden soll.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2018)

Nutze die Fenix BC30 bereits im dritten Jahr/Winter, bei Wind und Wetter, hochwertig und robust, bisher keine Ausfälle.
Das nonplusultra an dem Teil ist für mich die Lichthupenfunktion, damit kann man super auf sich aufmerksam machen, Autos blenden ab und hilft an unübersichtlichen Stellen schnell mal viel Licht zu haben, funzt nämlich auch wenn die Lampe aus ist.

Fenix BC30 Frontlicht Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

YouTube

Gibt es auch als BC30R mit integrierten Akku, ist aber etwas schwächer.

Habe zusätzlich noch ne Fenix UC30 Taschenlampe mit am Lenker, sozusagen als Fernfernlicht, welche eine super Ergänzung ist.
Ich bin der Meinung, Licht kann man nicht genug haben zu dieser Jahreszeit, grad wenn es so nass.
Innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften ist natürlich nicht soviel nötig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Januar 2018)

Sieht brauchbar aus, aber erblinden andere Verkehrsteilnehmer da nicht?
Zumindest im Video ist sie wohl etwas zu hoch ausgerichtet.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2018)

Nein, blendet nur wenn man es will 
Hat ja vier Stufen.

Klar, soll ja auch gut rüberkommen im Video


----------



## Xtr3me86 (18. Januar 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> So das Commencal ist "fast" Fertig. Die Optik mag nicht jedermanns Sache sein, es wird aber auch nicht geschont, was ich auch bei der Lackierung berücksichtigt hab so das ich Macken auch wieder Ausbessern kann, und die Aufkleber kann ich ohnehin jederzeit wieder machen, das ganze grün ist übrigens UV Aktiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Commencal


----------



## dekay55 (18. Januar 2018)

Ich hab noch ein Commencal gebaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre seit gut 2 Monaten eine 30€ Chinalampe mit 1200lm und 4500mAh Powerbank, damit komme ich locker über eine Woche (so 2h Nachtfahrt mit Vollgas und 1-2h Tagsüber mit niedrigem Modus) ohne an die Grenzen zu gehen.   Zur Not einfach andere Powerbank anschließen, falls man länger fährt/keine Zeit zum Laden hat.

Reichweite ist super, das Teil erzeugt einen hellen Lichtkegel mit einem riesigen Kreisförmigen Bereich drumherum (denke mal 120-150° Ausgeleuchteter Winkel).   -Mit verminderter Blendwirkung schaffe ich damit so 5Meter breite Ausleuchtung vor dem Rad, einen hellen Punkt von 5-20 Meter mit ca. 3 Meter Breite, dahinter und daneben dann diffuses Streulicht. 

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, fühlt sich sicher an und man erkennt in dem hellen Bereich sämtliche Fahrbahnunebenheiten, Pfützen, etc. 

Gegen Rücksichstslose Autofahrer hilft aber selbst so eine Supernova auf dem Lenkrad nichts, durfte letzten Montag ne schöne Vollbremsung aus 40 machen weil ein ungarischer Kastenwagenfahrer beim Linksabbiegen gepennt hat. Zum Glück kam nicht noch so ne Schlaftablette um mich von hinten wegzuräumen, aber da fahre ich in der Dunkelheit auch konsequent zusätzlich mit Warnweste am Rucksack.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Februar 2018)

Ja die Chinalampen haben ganz gut Power, definitiv!
Aber ob so ein Teil auch drei Jahre zuverlässig Dienst macht ist ne andere Sache.
Und in der dunklen Jahreszeit, grad bei Nässe, wo alles reflektiert, hilft dir auch das beste Licht nix, wenn deine Verkehrsteilnehmer pennen!

Bin gestern übern Lenker abgestiegen, aufgrund einer Gefahrbremsung und liege jetzt erstmal flach mit einen Schlüsselbeinbruch.
Bei Panikbremsung ist es wohl egal ob es die beste Scheibenbremse oder ne Felgenbremse ist ...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. März 2018)

Ist WD40 auf Bremsscheiben gefährlich? Will mal mein Fahrrad komplett sauber machen, habe die Kette und alle Laufelemente mal mit WD40 so weit wie möglich gesäubert und mir fehlt jetzt nur noch das Hinterrad mit Nabe usw. Wenn ich da jetzt WD40 für nehme und was auf die Scheiben kommt, kann ich die dann wegschmeißen? Wie mache ich das am Besten?


----------



## Tigertechnik (8. März 2018)

Mir ist mal wd 40 auf die scheibenbremse getropft. Es hat beim bremsen mega nervig gequietscht, die Bremsleistung war natürlich verschlechtert. Aber ansonsten war da nichts gefählich...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. März 2018)

Hat sich dann aber "raus" gebremst?


----------



## Offset (8. März 2018)

WD40 hat auf der bremse nichts verloren.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. März 2018)

Tigertechnik schrieb:


> Mir ist mal wd 40 auf die scheibenbremse getropft. Es hat beim bremsen mega nervig gequietscht, die Bremsleistung war natürlich verschlechtert. Aber ansonsten war da nichts gefählich...



Kann aber sehr trotzdem sehr gefährlich werden. 

Ich habe mal eine Bremse von Öl befreien dürfen, das ist wirklich nicht so witzig.


----------



## dekay55 (9. März 2018)

Auf der Scheibe ist es nicht sooooooo Tragisch, die kannst du mit Waschbenzin oder ähnlichen wieder Sauber machen, aber solltest du auf den sehr schlauen gedanken kommen es nicht zu reinigen und so zu bremsen, dann sind deine Beläge im Arsch, Die Beläge saugen sich voll und das wars. 
Wobei WD40 ja klein Schmierstoff ist sondern genau das Gegenteil es ist ein Fettlöser. Sowieso macht man mit WD 40 nicht sein Fahrrad Sauber, und WD40 hat an nem Rad absolut garnix zu suche. ich wüsste nichtmal ansatzweise wo man WD40 an nem Fahrrad einsetzen könnte wenn nix gerostet ist.  Das ist eigentlich der Witz 90% der WD40 user wissen garnicht was WD40 ist. Das ist ein Mittel zum Wasserverdrängen wie der name es schon sagt WD steht für Water Displacement und die 40 weil es der 40te Versuch war bis die Rezeptur klappte. Könntest auch Waschbenzin nehmen, is fast nix anders, killt dir Plastik was wenige nur wissen, Sprüh mal WD40 auf Polycarbonate und beobachte wie es sofort spröde und rissig wird.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. März 2018)

Ja, ich weiß, dass WD40 nicht so gut ist. Aber das Rad war durch den Winter echt hart dreckig und hatte nichts anderes da. Wollte nur sicher gehen, dass die Bremsscheiben nicht kaputt gehen, wenn was drauf kommt


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. März 2018)

Brauche noch mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe wieder das Problem mit dem Schleifen des Hinterrads. Bin heute erst wieder gefahren, nachdem ich mein Fahrrad auseinander gebaut und gesäubert hatte. In kleinen Gängen zu fahren ist unmöglich, bei jedem Tritt schleift der Mantel massiv am Rahmen, Wiegeschritt geht auch nicht und große Gänge gehen gerade noch so.

Wenn ich es hinbekomme, mein Hinterrad um vllt 0,5-0,7 cm nach rechts zu versetzen, könnte das Problem gelöst werden, aber wie kann ich das ohne großen Aufwand bewerkstelligen?

Ich hoffe das kann man irgendwie lösen und es hat sich nichts durch zu hohe Beanspruchung verzogen


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2018)

Sicher dass das Rad gerade im Rahmen steckt?

Ansonsten wird dir nichts übrig bleiben als entweder die ganze Felge zu versetzen, in dem du alle linken Speichen etwas löst und alle rechten Speichen etwas anziehst, oder einen schmaleren Reifen zu kaufen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. März 2018)

Kann später noch mal demontieren und montieren, aber sollte eigentlich korrekt montiert sein. Und wisst ihr irgendein Mittel, das Rutschen der Sattelstange verhindert? Mir ist Schmiermittel rein gekommen, habe versucht es sauber zu machen mit Spüli, WD, aber zu 100% wird das wohl nichts mehr


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2018)

Kräftiger einspannen?

Wobei ich auch so eine hatte, die irgendwie immer etwas abgerutscht ist. 
Man müsste mal versuchen ob es etwas bringt Sattelrohr und Sattelstütze mit Schleifpapier oder ähnlichem etwas anzurauhen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. März 2018)

Kräftiger einspannen  Manchmal frage ich mich, wie ich überhaupt überlebensfähig bin. Und ich mach da Stunden rum um den Scheiß wieder los zu werden. Oh man, wie peinlich 
So später dann mal nach dem Hinterrad schauen


----------



## dekay55 (20. März 2018)

Es gibt Spezial Montagepaste womit man eigentlich Sattelstangen und co mit einschmiert, diese erhöht die reibung zwischen den Materialien und verhindert das zusammenbacken wenn man anfängt die Teile zuzuknallen was man auf keinen fall machen sollte !!! Nicht umsonst sind überall angaben über das Drehmoment drauf. So ne Montagepaste z.b die ist Extra für Lenker und Sattelstützen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab mir wieder nen neues Projekt angelacht...... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. März 2018)

Ach genau, Montagepaste. Das meinte ich.

Du hast doch schon genug Fahrräder :p

Ich habe das Problem bei meinem Fahrrad gefunden. Wenn ich fahre, bzw meinen hinteren Reifen händisch verbiege, dann sehe ich, dass sich die Kassette und die Mutter, die da irgendwas befestigt, sich unabhängig voneinander bewegen. Also das ganze System Nabe Kassette ist nicht steif. Ich habe jetzt halt absolut gar keine Ahnung wie das dort hinten aufgebaut ist, ob sich da was verbogen hat, irgendwas gelockert hat, oder weiß der Geier. Ich weiß nur, dass wenn ich das behebe, mein Fahrrad wieder funktionieren sollte. Wenn es halt übel läuft neue Nabe, aber im Moment habe ich echt 0 Kohle für solche Scherze, ich fahre sogar schon mit Metallbelegen rum die quietschen, weil ich mir zurzeit keine neuen holen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube ich habe das Problem. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass da ein Teil auf der Kassettenseite fehlt. Nämlich das, dass die Stange zentriert und fest hält. Die hat nämlich auf der Seite erheblichen Spielraum.

Edit: Ok, Problem hat sich wohl gelöst. Das Problem war, dass es wohl irgendeine selbsthaltende Halterung im Inneren gab, die aber nur bei einer bestimmten Lage greift. D.h. wenn man den linken Teil zu weit raus geschoben hat, hat es nicht mehr gegriffen und hat nicht mehr zentriert, bzw gehalten und hatte deswegen Spielraum und hat sich natürlich ausgerichtet, wenn Kraft darauf gewirkt hat. Jetzt habe ich das richtig installiert und es schleift jetzt nur noch, wenn ich im höchsten Gang stark beschleunige. Was man nicht so alles lernt 

Ich brauche endlich mal ein vernünftiges Fahrrad. Da merkt man langsam die Unterschiede zwischen billig und teuer


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2018)

Das sieht wirklich bescheuert aus, aber deiner Lösung konnte ich leider nicht ganz folgen. Aber egal, hauptsache es funktioniert wieder.

Neue Bremsbeläge für das Rad können aber doch nicht viel kosten, oder? 
Normalerweise sind die doch um 10€ herum zu haben ... 

(es sei denn man ist so blöd und kauft die Renn-Beläge für Vierkolben-Bremsen ...  so wie ich ... bin ein bisschen geschockt worden wie teuer die sind)


----------



## dekay55 (22. März 2018)

Renn Beläge 4 Kolben Bremse, hmm lass mal überlegen, die Magura MT5 ham mich die Performance beläge 15€ gekostet pro Sattel, bei der Guide R sogar nur 13 Pro Sattel, allerdings mag ich die Sinterbeläge nicht bei Alltagsbetrieb, die quitschen dann doch schon bestialisch wenns feucht wird 

@Blutrache klingt irgendwie so als wäre der Ganze Freilauf nicht mehr fest gewesen, freunde dich aber besser mal mit ner neuen Nabe an, diese Freilaufkörper sind ohnehin veraltet und werden so gut wie garnicht mehr genutzt dementsprechend bekommst auch kaum mehr Ritzel Kassetten für das Ding. 

Und nja ich hab eigentlich genug Bikes, das Yukon werd ich als Dirtbike missbrauchen und mein jetzigen Rahmen endlich entsorgen. Und gekostet ham mich die Teile auch nix weil ich sie getauscht hab gegen teile die ich schon lange nicht mehr brauch.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. März 2018)

Jo, kosten nur 10, aber bin zurzeit total blank^^

Jo, werde ich dann mit auswechseln, wenn ich Gangschaltung und Bremssystem austausche. Wenigstens mal wieder was gelernt :p


----------



## kero81 (25. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GivCSz3hG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. März 2018)

Loschhubschrauber in Vorarlberg im Einsatz: Bremsen uberhitzt: Mountainbiker verursacht Waldbrand | Welt-News

Wer von euch war es?


----------



## kero81 (27. März 2018)

Kann ich nicht gewesen sein, ich bremse nicht.


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2018)

Boah, endlich hat wieder unser Trailpark hier in der Gegend auf. Das war soooowas von überfällig! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCSHiPmUZws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. April 2018)

Diesen Winter so wenig gefahren wie noch nie zuvor. Hatte jetzt nach den ersten 2 Touren tatsächlich ziemliche Schmerzen am A**.../Gesäß. 
Rundenzeit ist aber ok. Doch nicht so extrem abgebaut, wie ich dachte.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2018)

Nachdem ich heute früh mit Erschrecken festgestellt habe dass mein Hinterreifen platter als ein Pfannkuchen ist, habe ich gerade den Schlauch gewechselt. Mantel hatte keine Schäden, habe ich innen sorgfältig überprüft.
Der Schlau hatte einen kleinen Schlitz, ein Millimeter vielleicht, keine Ahnung woher der kam, bin gestern nämlich noch brav damit herumgefahren. Habe aber irgendwo ein paar Glasscherben überfahren die ich zu spät gesehen habe, schätze daran lag es. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie "fahre" ich den Schlau am besten ein? Ich habe schon darauf geachtet dass ich ihn sorgfältig aufziehe, Mantel kam dann auch wieder vorsichtig rauf, leider ohne diesen Reifenheber. Der Gummigriff eines Werkzeuges hat mir da aber ausreichend Hilfe geboten. Gibts sonst noch was auf das ich achten sollte? Natürlich pumpe ich zunächst nur etwas Luft rein und schau ob es da irgendwie Unregelmäßigkeiten beim Mantel gibt. 
Aber dann? Bisher (und mein letzter Platten ist sicher 8 Jahre her^^) habe ich es immer so gemacht: Etwas Luft rein, durchkneten, ein paar Meter fahren, durchkneten, dann etwas mehr Luft rein, wieder ein bisschen fahren und habs dann meist über Nacht stehen gelassen und am nächsten Tag fast voll aufgepumpt. 
Aber da sich hier ja einige ziemlich gut auskennen wollte ich vorsichtshalber nachfragen. 
Aja: Das Rad ist ein altes Trekkingbike, ist mein Alltagsrad, brauche ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und zur Uni,und für den ganzen Rest halt^^


----------



## OC.Conny (10. April 2018)

"Schlauch einfahren"  . . . über Nacht stehen lassen   . . . wenn ich mit dem Renner unterwegs nen Platten habe dauert das vielleicht 20 Minuten ohne große Beeilung und ich fahre wieder - macht doch nicht alles so kompliziert ist doch keine Raketentechnik.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2018)

Eben. Und wie sollen z.B. die Spezis mit den CO2 Kartuschen das vorsichtig machen?

Heute schön 55km auf ner Leihmöre gefahren. Nach 40km war das Lager am Hinterrad so hinüber dass es den Reifen bei einem zu stärken Tritt ins Pedal an den Rahmen gehauen hat.


----------



## dekay55 (11. April 2018)

Hm also ich mach da rein garnix, ich mach den Alten schlauch raus, Mantel von einer seite auf die Felge, mach klein bisl luft auf den Schlauch das er form hat, leg ihn in den Mantel rein, fang beim Ventil an und schraub jenes fest an die Felge und drück den Mantel rundrum auf die Felge drauf, dann pump ich den Schlauch auf den Gewünschten druck auf, kontrollier nochmal den sitz vom Ventil und weiter gehts. Das ganze dauert 3 Minuten ( Reifenheber vorausgesetzt ) Viel wichtiger ist eher das der Mantel richtig drauf sitzt und man beim Aufpumpen das "Plop" hört das der Mantel auch in den Wulst der Felge gesprungen ist und grade drauf sitzt, manchmal wenn das nicht passiert und der mantel nicht perfekt sitzt dann drück ich den Mantel rings rum hin und her bis er überall sauber sitzt und nicht eiert, das passiert mir aber überwiegend nur auf schmalen Felgen wenn die Rad Reifen Kombination ohnehin schon absolut Grenzwertig ist ( z.b 2.2" Reifen auf 19mm Maulweite, grenzwertig aber machbar )


----------



## kero81 (17. April 2018)

Huiuiuiui... fast wären sie weg gewesen! Da wollte doch tatsächlich jemand in der Nacht von letztem Samstag auf Sonntag meine Bikes klauen... Gott sei Dank waren der oder die Täter nicht sonderlich schlau und sie wussten nicht wie man so ein Schloß knackt. Oder sie wurden gestört...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Idi***n versucht hatten das Schloß mit einer Schraube aufzubekommen, diese aber abgebrochen ist mußte ich mein Schloß dann selbst knacken. Das ging verdammt schnell! =( Habe ab jetzt meine drei Bikes in der Wohnung!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZXh3YanRwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (17. April 2018)

Das geht noch viel schneller als du denkst, 
Ich drucke mir einfach nen Schlagschlüssel für das jeweilige Schloss aus mit spezial filament, mit dem teil is nen schloss ohne sichtbaren spuren in 5-10 sekunden offen. Ich wollts nich glauben und habs selbst getestet, zum glück geht das nur mit nem 3D Drucker der ne hohe Präzision hat.

Und jene die dein schloss knacken wollten waren nicht ganz so dumm, die ham die Sollbruchstelle gesucht und versucht mit ner schraube zu knacken, bei nem 0815 schloss geht das ziemlich schnell wenn man die richtigen schrauben nutzt, gibt aber noch mehrere tricks so nen schloss relativ schnell zerstört ohne groß Lärm zu machen und ohne nen Bolzenschneider nur mit dem material was so in der gegend rumliegt ( ich bin IHK Geprüfte Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit )

BTW hätte dein Bolzenschneider auch gescheite Gehärtete Schneiden wär die Kette beim ersten Versuch durch,


----------



## kero81 (17. April 2018)

Ah, das is ja interessant. Wie is denn deine Einschätzung, waren das Amateure oder meinste die haben sowas schon öfter gemacht?! Ich konnte mir aus der Schraube nicht wirklich nen Reim machen, ich dachte es war jmd der nicht so recht weiß was er da macht. Dann wurden die, falls es keine Amatuere waren, wohl "gestört"...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. April 2018)

Kollege wurde auch desletzt nachmittags an der FH sein Fahrrad geklaut. War ein 30 Euro-Schloss. Habe jetzt auch Angst mein Fahrrad abzustellen. Ist zwar nicht erste Wahl, aber so schlecht ist das Teil auch nicht.

Heute mal meine Kalorien mit der Pulsuhr getrackt. Ist schon Wahnsinn was man sich erlauben kann, wenn man "bisschen" Sport macht. Habe für heute rund 27km auf dem Computer und bin 30 Minuten, bzw 5 km gejoggt. Habe gute 900 kcal auf der Uhr. Von den 27km kann man noch 7-8 von der Uni abziehen und nochmal die 5km um den See, die ich vergessen habe zu tracken. D.h. 30 Minuten Laufen, 15km Fahrradfahren gute 900 Kalorien. Dazu kommt noch der erhöhte Grundumsatz zur Reperatur des Muskelgewebes, bzw um den Normalzustand wieder herzustellen und der erhöhte Grundumsatz durch die Beinmuskulatur. Da kannste dir ruhigen Gewissens eine Tafel Schokolade in den Kopf jagen und hast immer noch Luft


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2018)

Kommt drauf an welche Schokolade und wie groß sie ist


----------



## dekay55 (18. April 2018)

Nuja Ernährung ist so ne sache, du solltest keine Kohlenhydrate reinschaufeln sondern Eiweis, denn das brauchst du zum Muskelaufbau, und das ist die erste Energie Reserver die der Körper abbaut, d.h im umkehrschluss, Trainierst du, führst aber dem Körper nicht genau das zu was du abbaust, dann bauen sich auch keine Muskeln auf so wie man es sich wünscht. 

Und ja so nen schloss egal ob 20€ Baumarkt oder 120€ Abus, die sind alle gleich schnell geknackt, wie schon gesagt leider gibts im Internet tatsächlich alle arten von Schlagschlüssel und sogar bausätze für Elektrische Schlossöffner, wenn man nen gescheiten 3D Drucker hat der auch spezial Filament verarbeiten kann lässt sich das problemlos ausdrucken. 
Bei dem Bruch versuch waren definitiv keine Amateure an der Arbeit, die haben alles gemacht was man vorbereiten muss um so ein schloss sauber und schnell zu knacken, das siehst du einfach daran, das sie das Schlagfeste und hochzähe Plastik um den Schlossträger rum zerstört haben, das trägt nämlich zur Stabilität bei, nimm mal nen 5€ schloss, da ist das Plastik aus Stink normalen ABS, sobald das weg ist reicht ein leichter schlag mit einem Stein auf die richtige Stelle und der Schlossträger zerspringt in tausend Teile ( weil Gus und keine Vollgefräßten Schlossträger ) das schloss fällt raus und es ist offen. Ich hab selbst mal einen versuch gemacht, bei uns vorm Globus Samstag Mittags, ich hab das 10€ Baumarkt schloss meiner damaligen Freundin geknackt mittels einem Stein, hat ne Minute gedauert, ich habs ganz offensichtlich gemacht, niemand wirklich niemand hat mich angesprochen, niemand hat den Sicherheitsdienst gerufen, die haben nur Blöd geschaut und sind Weiter gelaufen und das obwohl das ganz offensichtlich nicht mein Fahrrad war ( Pinkes Frauen City Bike ) 

Ich wenn mir nix anderes übrig bleibt dann stelle ich mein Fahrrad maximal ne halbe stunde ab, allerdings mit 3 Komplett unterschiedlichen Schlössern, da ist die warscheinlichkeit das sich nen Dieb am helligen Tag die Arbeit macht relativ gering weil das dann doch zu auffällig ist, allerdings stell ich das Teil auch nur bei einem Supermarkt ab wo ich vorher schon ausgekundschaftet hab das der Stellplatz relativ sicher ist. Ansonst stell ich nirgend nen Bike in der Öffentlichkeit ab


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2018)

Das umgehe ich damit indem mein Alltags-Rad einfach nur das ist, nämlich ein stinknormales, etwas älteres Rad in eher schlechtem Zustand das nicht zum Diebstahl verführt. Das andere Rad steht eingesperrt im Kellerabteil.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. April 2018)

Also mir ist nicht bekannt, dass der Körper zur Energiegewinnung Eiweiß verbrennt. Bei Ausdauersport geht es an Fett- und die Kohlenhydratspeicher. Zum Reparieren und Aufbau der Muskeln wird dann natürlich Eiweiß benötigt und wenn man eine Diät macht, geht es erstmal an die Muskelmasse, aber dem kann man entgegen wirken, in dem man viel Eiweiß isst


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. April 2018)

Bin grad 2 Stunden zu Fuß nach Hause gelaufen, weil ich mitten im Nirgendwo nen Platten bekam. 

Wie ich das vermisst habe.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. April 2018)

Hatte dieses Jahr auch schon einen. Wollte gerade Laufen fahren, wunderte mich dann, warum ich plötzlich so laute Abrollgeräusche habe und innerhalb von 5 Minuten war alles raus. 5km erstmal Heim laufen. Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Schlauch drin und verliere Luft. Scheint wohl aber das Ventil zu sein, weil während der Fahrt kaum was passiert, sondern der Druck über Tage langsam abnimmt. Aber habe zum Glück zwei Schläuche bestellt und neue Bremsbeläge. Hab hinten Metall drauf, nervt


----------



## kero81 (19. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bin grad 2 Stunden zu Fuß nach Hause gelaufen, weil ich mitten im Nirgendwo nen Platten bekam.
> 
> Wie ich das vermisst habe.



Ärgerlich! Aber warum kein Pannenset dabei?!

@dekay55
Okay, also wenn das keine Leien gewesen sind hab ich wohl verdammt viel Glück gehabt. Dann wurden die oder der wohl durch irgendwas gestört und sind abgehauen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. April 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ärgerlich! Aber warum kein Pannenset dabei?!


Habe beim Radeln nie etwas dabei. Im Schnitt passiert das trotz der vielen Kilometer max. einmal im Jahr.

Komischerweise bieten die Aral-Tankstellen hier in der Gegend nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, Luft nachzufüllen. Heute dann die Tour komplett gefahren, die ich gestern wegen des Platten nur zur Hälfte gefahren bin.
War gut.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bin grad 2 Stunden zu Fuß nach Hause gelaufen, weil ich mitten im Nirgendwo nen Platten bekam.
> 
> Wie ich das vermisst habe.



Was waren das für Reifen?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. April 2018)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Was waren das für Reifen?


Schwalbe Kojak

Kojak - Schwalbe Fahrradreifen und Rollstuhlreifen


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2018)

Ich fahre Durano Plus und habe trotzdem immer einen Ersatzsschlauch dabei.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. April 2018)

Wer nie etwas dabei hat, der darf auch mal schieben 

Mein Marathon+ hat jetzt bald 15k km runter und hält und hält und hält ...
Ziemlich langweilig, würde gerne mal nen anderen Reifen fahren aber ich hab mir gesagt, den fährst du bis der Pannenschutz durchkommt


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Schwalbe Kojak
> 
> Kojak - Schwalbe Fahrradreifen und Rollstuhlreifen



Da die Kojaks auf niedriges Gewicht getrimmt sind, geht das auf kosten vom Pannenschutz.
Auf einem Citybike für gelegentliche benutzung und Saubere Strecken ausgelegt, mehr aber auch nicht.

Schau mal ob du die Continental Grand Prix 4000 S II bekommst.




Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Wer nie etwas dabei hat, der darf auch mal schieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den fährt man aber auch solang bis er blau wird.  15K sind da noch absolut in Ok. Kommt da eher auf den Fahrstil an, fährst du vorausschauend oder wie eine Wildsau. 


Bei den Durano Plus machst du nix falsch, Ersatz dabei zu haben. Die sind zwar etwas besser vom Pannenschutz, aber sind genauso kurzlebig wie die Kojaks. Für Citybikes für ab und zu aber absolut ok.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. April 2018)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Den fährt man aber auch solang bis er blau wird.  15K sind da noch absolut in Ok. Kommt da eher auf den Fahrstil an, fährst du vorausschauend oder wie eine Wildsau.




Ja geht so, hauptsächlich über Land, also Kilometer sammeln, kaum bremsen, vorallem nicht hinten ...
Bisschen Futter hat der noch


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. April 2018)

Wegen des geringen Gewichtes und des nicht vorhandenen Profiles habe ich die Kojak ja auch gekauft und montiert. Falls ich demnächst wieder nen Platten habe, werde ich vielleicht umsteigen. Rein vom Fahren her liebe ich den Kojak.

Edit: Ich fahre ja zu 99% asphaltiert, deswegen fand ich den passend.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. April 2018)

Du nutzt halt die Vorzüge vom Kojak . Wie lang hast du den gefahren und evtl. hast du grob etwa die Distanz, die bis zur Panne erreicht wurde. Ein Bild von der Panne wär auch ok. 
Der Grand Prix 4000 S II (Max. 275g) wiegt halt noch weniger als der Kojak .
Was fährst du? City, Trekking oder Rennrad?
Reifen




Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ja geht so, hauptsächlich über Land, also Kilometer sammeln, kaum bremsen, vorallem nicht hinten ...
> Bisschen Futter hat der noch




Der sieht ja grad mal "benutzt" aus, für 15K Km noch Sehr guter Zustand. Gut, man sieht die Seitenwände nicht, ob da schon Altersbedingte Rissige Anzeichen zu sehen sind...
Benutzt du Pflegemittel?


----------



## pedi (22. April 2018)

mountainbiker sind eine rücksichtslose bande gegenüber natur und anderen menschen, z.b. auf ausgewiesenen NURwanderwegen.
diese beknackten, nichtdenkenden  vollknaller scheren sich einen dreck darum.
saubande.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. April 2018)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Du nutzt halt die Vorzüge vom Kojak . Wie lang hast du den gefahren und evtl. hast du grob etwa die Distanz, die bis zur Panne erreicht wurde. Ein Bild von der Panne wär auch ok.
> Der Grand Prix 4000 S II (Max. 275g) wiegt halt noch weniger als der Kojak .
> Was fährst du? City, Trekking oder Rennrad?
> Reifen


Habe den Ende des letzten Sommers montiert. Der ist auf keinen Fall verschlissen. 
Das Loch im Schlauch war winzig und im Mantel konnte man zumindest von der Innenseite kein Loch finden. Weiß also nicht, was seinen Weg durch den Mantel fand. Wird etwas sehr schmales, spitzes gewesen sein.

Fahre so etwas:
CUBE SL Road Pro black n red 2018

Quasi n Rennrad mit minimal breiteren Reifen und vernünftigem Lenker.


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> mountainbiker sind eine rücksichtslose bande gegenüber natur und anderen menschen, z.b. auf ausgewiesenen NURwanderwegen.
> diese beknackten, nichtdenkenden  vollknaller scheren sich einen dreck darum.
> saubande.



Tja, so simma! Warte mal ab bis Du uns Downhiller kennen lernst!

@Topic
Gestern dann auch den ersten etwas heftigeren Sturz absolviert. Wollte einen Drop mit echt blöder Anfahrt springen, ging leider schief... Hab dann den rest des Tages im Krankenhaus verbracht. Zum Glück ist nichts schlimmes passiert, nur die Hüfte geprellt. Das hat aber sowas von geknallt und weh getan... ich dachte echt da wäre was gebrochen.


----------



## pedi (22. April 2018)

habe ich bereits.
wohnen im allgäu und gehen gerne wandern, auf wegen, die ausdrücklich für die radknaller gesperrt sind.
natürlich kamen solche affen den berg runter, uns gesehen, ab in die bremse. beim ersten hats gerade noch so geklappt.
da bei diesen rowdys das fahren schneller geht als das denken, hats natürlich gekracht.
war schön, diese volldeppen im kies liegen zu sehen. abgeschürfte beine,ellenbogen, blutige nasen usw-herrlich.
wir haben das diesen  unverschämten trottel von herzen gegönnt.
PS: selbstverständlich haben wir den notarzt alarmiert. kann man nur hoffen, dass die klüger geworden sind, allein der glaube daran fehlt.


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2018)

Das Du den Glauben verloren hast merkt man schon nach deinem ersten Satz!  Da hast Du die schlimmste Sorte der Mountainbiker kennen gelernt und scherst alle gleich über einen Kamm. Auch deine Beleidigungen zeugen nicht von Itelligenz, sowas würde ein Kind schreiben aber doch kein Erwachsener.


----------



## dekay55 (22. April 2018)

Polarisieren kann ich auch 
Dann geh ich beknackter Mensch jetzt in den Wald zum nicht nachdenken und zerstör die komplette Natur 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächstes Wochenende start ich in die Bike Park Saison, bisl verspätet und noch nicht ganz fertig mit meinem 5ten Bike.... ja nr5 ( lebt bald ) aber besser spät als Nie. 
So nebenbei hab ich mir paar sticker gemacht mit meinem Plotter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen werde ich noch für den Flur Plottern, der soll dann auf die Gesamte Länge an die Wand hinter den Bikes, nur mit dem unterschied das ich hier matte Spezialfolie nehme die als Schutz für die Wand dient ( die ich jetzt eh schon neu Streichen muss  )

@Kero gute Besserung.

PS : Wer (klar) denken kann ist klar im vorteil, wer nicht ...... der Postet oft Schwachsinn in Foren, glaube ich zumindest, manchmal findet man Indizien dafür


----------



## pedi (22. April 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das Du den Glauben verloren hast merkt man schon nach deinem ersten Satz!  Da hast Du die schlimmste Sorte der Mountainbiker kennen gelernt und scherst alle gleich über einen Kamm. Auch deine Beleidigungen zeugen nicht von Itelligenz, sowas würde ein Kind schreiben aber doch kein Erwachsener.



Vorsicht-Glashaus:
Intelligenz – Wikipedia
wenn du von solchen rücksichtlosen deppen fast über den haufen gefahren worden wärst-du würdest denen auch alles erdenklich "Gute" wünschen.
wir waren 5 erwachsene, stell dir eine familie mit kinder vor usw.
@dekay55,
frag mal die diversen förster, jagdaufsehen und ähnlich berufsgruppen, wie oft die sie diese MB anhalten müssen, weil die sich unerlaubt austoben.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2018)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bei den Durano Plus machst du nix falsch, Ersatz dabei zu haben. Die sind zwar etwas besser vom Pannenschutz, aber sind genauso kurzlebig wie die Kojaks. Für Citybikes für ab und zu aber absolut ok.


Da ich die auf einem RR fahre ist es was Pannenschutz an geht schon die Maximallösung. Mehr passt nicht in den Rahmen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Habe den Ende des letzten Sommers montiert. Der ist auf keinen Fall verschlissen.
> Das Loch im Schlauch war winzig und im Mantel konnte man zumindest von der Innenseite kein Loch finden. Weiß also nicht, was seinen Weg durch den Mantel fand. Wird etwas sehr schmales, spitzes gewesen sein.
> 
> Fahre so etwas:
> ...



Zwecks Gewicht sind die Kojaks absolut in Ordnung aber bei Rennrädern sind die Grand Prix 4000 S II Reifen die erste Wahl! Ist dir aber die Pannensicherheit aber das wichtigste überhaupt, geht kein weg an den Marathon+ vorbei, auch wenn das Gewicht deutlich höher ist.

Bei den Duranos sowie Kojacks sollten nur sehr gute Schläuche verwendet werden. Sowie Reifendichtmittel damit Pannen einigermassen vorgebeugt werden können.

Gute Besserung Kero


----------



## dekay55 (22. April 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> @dekay55,
> frag mal die diversen förster, jagdaufsehen und ähnlich berufsgruppen, wie oft die sie diese MB anhalten müssen, weil die sich unerlaubt austoben.



Wie war das mit dem Tellerrand, zum einen scherst du alles über einen Kamm, nicht jeder Mountainbiker brettert durch den Wald, nicht jeder Mountainbiker fährt Downhill, und umgedreht usw. Außerdem ist in Deutschland alles gesetzlich geregelt, gibt eben Bundesländer da hab ich mit dem Bike egal ob Downhill oder Mountainbike nix verloren, und es gibt wiederum welche wo es explizit gestattet ist. Und hier funktioniert nur eine sache, wenn Fußgänger und Radler gegen einander !!!! Rücksicht nehmen und beide auch Rücksicht auf die Natur nehmen. D.h die Wanderer haben Rücksicht zu nehmen genauso wie die Radfahrer. Und so wie ich dich auf den ersten Worten einschätzen kann bist du einer dieser überaus Arroganten Menschen die denken die Welt gehört ihnen und sie haben das Recht auf alles gepachtet, vermutlich bist du insgeheim einer dieser Menschen die andere Leben gefährden in dem sie im Wald fallen auslegen, deinen Worten nach scheinst du auf jeden fall zu dieser Gattung Mensch zu gehören mit dennen ich und die meisten Menschen in der Gesellschaft die gegeneinander Rücksichtnahmen nichts zu tun haben möchten. 
Das mit dem Glashaus war übrigens spitze von dir, wenn jetzt noch die nötige Intelligenz vorhanden ist um Konstrutivismus zu verstehen und darüber zu philosophieren dann dürfte dir an deinem eigenen verhalten im Zusammenhang mit Intelligenz was ganz besonderes auffallen   Vieleicht wäre dir im weiten nachdenken auch aufgefallen das dies hier die komplett falsche Zielgruppe ist für dein unmut. 

Aber wie war das nochmal mit übern Tellerrand, beschränkter Horizont, Intelligenz ?


----------



## pedi (22. April 2018)

das was du geschrieben hast, weiß ich alles, aber offensichtlich viele moutainbiker nicht.
ich habe ausdrücklich von wanderwegen geschrieben, die für diese bande GESPERRT waren. die haben da absolut nichts verloren, soviel zu deiner rücksicht.
wenn wir auf wanderwegen unterwegs sind, auf denen radler unterwegs sein dürfen, sagt auch keiner etwas, WENN seitens der radler rücksicht genommen wird, und die nicht um die kurven fegen, wie wild gewordene derwische.
tja, und thema fallen-das ist eine absolute unverschämtheit von dir.
die intelligenz die du ansprichst fehlt so manchem mountainbiker, wieso sonst fahren die auf gesperrten wanderwegen??auch wenn vielleicht so mancher nicht lesen kann, die schilder sollte man auch so erkennen.
der tellerrand würde so manchen mounteinbikerowdy verdammt gut zu gesicht stehen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. April 2018)

Gibt unter allen Verkehrsteilnehmern auch welche, die rücksichtslos sind. Im Großen sind Fußgänger mMn am schlimmsten, weil die sich das meiste erlauben. Ampeln werden zum Teil gar nicht wahrgenommen.
Wieso sollte man auch an seinem Leben hängen?


----------



## pedi (22. April 2018)

ich z.b. hänge an meinem leben, und hoffe, dass kein mountainbiker plötzlich um die ecke fegt.


----------



## dekay55 (22. April 2018)

Die einzigste frechheit und unverschämtheit die hier stattfindet ist deine Pedi in dem du einfach alle über einen kamm scherst, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist hier schreiben Leute mit der nötigen Intelligenz, hier ist also niemand auf der Zielgruppe die du ansprechen willst stattdessen scherst du uns alle über einen Kamm, und das ist unverschämt von dir.  Scheinbar verstehst du diesen Fakt einfach nicht, zum zweiten wenn du mit uns Diskutieren wolltest dann hast du den falschen Weg gesucht, du kannst nicht einfach hier rein kommen, erstmal nen Rundumschlag machen absolut unsachlich die Leute beleidigen und dann darauf zu hoffen das Menschen mit Sozialkompetenz dich soweit auf den Boden holen das man ne ebene schaft auf der man Diskutieren kann. Oder hast du drauf gehofft das hier wirklich einer ist dem es an Intelligenz mangelt deinen Angriff persönlich nimmt und voll drauf einsteigt damit du dein kompletten unmut jemand in die Fresse kloppen kannst obwohl der nich dran schuld ist.  Ganz offensichtlich ist dir das sogar vollkommen klar und bewusst es is dir aber grade mal scheis egal wer es abbekommt "auch wenn vielleicht so mancher nicht lesen kann, die schilder sollte man auch so erkennen."  Also wir fassen mal zusammen du kommst hier rein scheist erstmal rum bis zum geht nicht mehr obwohl du im glauben bist das diese Leute eh Analphabeten sind und nicht Lesen können. Bisl Paradox wenn man einer reinen Logik handelt also stecken da emotionen dahinter für die hier keiner was kann. "der tellerrand würde so manchen mounteinbikerowdy verdammt gut zu gesicht stehen." Ja damit meinst du allerdings nicht die Denkweise sondern du meinst das im Wahrsten sinne des Wortes dem Rowdy den Teller in die Fresse zu schlagen, ich sag ja da stecken starke Emotionen dahinter und dir fällt nix besseres ein als diese in Wut und Aggresion zu Kanalisieren. Traurig eigentlich. 

 Also bist du hier vollkommen falsch wenn du deine Wut auslassen willst, falls du doch sachlich diskutieren willst ( dein lezter Beiträg lässt einen leichten anflug vermuten ) dann hast du den start komplett falsch hingelegt. 

 Weist du das Problem sind hier nicht die Mountainbiker, sondern deine eigene, all das steht hier Faktisch niedergeschrieben von dir. Aber bitte da sind wir hier komplett die Falschen Menschen für. 

So und nun lassen wir das ganze besser sein, wie du unweigerlich erkannt haben musst bewegen wir uns auf komplett verschiedenen ebenen, genauso wie du hier falsch bist für dein "wahres" Anliegen 

Kauf dir nen Box Sack


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. April 2018)

Schade das es hier kein "Gefällt mir" Button gibt 

Immer diese Heyder, Hobbypolizisten, Falschparkeraufschreiber usw.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. April 2018)

Boxsack und Fahrrad lassen sich gut kombinieren. 

Ich werde meine nächste Tour vermutlich erst in mehr als 3 Wochen machen. War diese Woche zu viel. Kann immer noch nicht so recht einschätzen, wann die Muskulatur sich regeneriert hat. Wenn man dann neben den Radtouren noch joggt, Fußball und sonst was spielt, wird es auch nicht leichter, das einzuschätzen.

Wünsche allen anderen weiterhin gute, verletzungsfreie Touren.

Gute Besserung an Kero.


----------



## pedi (22. April 2018)

@dekay55,
frech und unverschämt bin nicht ich, sondern die rowdys unter euch.
ich schere nicht alle über einen kamm, es sind halt an schönen tagen sehr viele, die sich einen dreck um die wanderer kümmern.
ich wiederhole nochmals-ich habe von denen unter euch geschrieben, die verbotenerweise durch die gegend brettern und alle fussgänger gefährden. hast du zwar gelesen, willst es aber nicht wahrhaben.warum sonst die schimpfkanonade gegen mich.könnten die lesen, oder würden die verbotsschilder nicht ignorieren, würden die da fahren wo es erlaubt ist.
dass das hier im radlerforum falsch ist mit schon klar aber wie heisst es so schön: getretne hunde beissen. aber es ist schon klar: die hier anwesenden halten sich alle an die auflagen für mountainbiker, ist ja sowas von logisch.
mal sehen wie du reagierst würdest, wenn einer deiner freunde, jemand aus deiner familie oder sonstige verwandten von so einem fast umgenietet werden.
für mich das alles andere als lustig.
ich versteh ja, dass du in diesem forum die radler in schutz nimmst, dann erkär mir bitte eines:
warum gibts welche, die sich einen absoluten dreck um verbote scheren und die gesundheit anderer aufs höchste durch ihre gleichgültigkeit und rücksichtslosigkeit gefährden. wenns dumm läuft ist nicht nur die gesundheit sondern sogar das leben in gefahr. warum denken die nicht daran?
danke im voraus für die erklärung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. April 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> warum gibts welche, die sich einen absoluten dreck um verbote scheren und die gesundheit anderer aufs höchste durch ihre gleichgültigkeit und rücksichtslosigkeit gefährden. wenns dumm läuft ist nicht nur die gesundheit sondern sogar das leben in gefahr. warum denken die nicht daran?
> danke im voraus für die erklärung.


Werter Herr, wie alt bist Du? Wieso gibt es rücksichtslose Menschen? Wieso gibt es Mörder und Vergewaltiger? Kannst Du mir das erklären?


----------



## pedi (22. April 2018)

67,
die gibts natürlich überall.
ich habe die frage dekay55 gestellt, weil er mit sturer vehemenz behauptet, ich würde alle biker über einen kamm scheren, was natürlich nicht so ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. April 2018)

Nun, Du versuchst auf gut Glück hier jemanden zu finden, der sich durch Deinen Beitrag angesprochen fühlen soll. Unabhängig davon, ob jemand von uns rücksichtslos fährt oder nicht, wird keine Seite das eine oder das andere belegen können und sowieso nicht müssen. Demnach ist das ziemlich müßig.

Ich frage Dich ja nun auch nicht, wieso manche Menschen Radfahrern keinen Platz machen, obwohl diese früh genug klingeln. Manchmal kommen sie einem sogar entgegen, sehen einen also frühzeitig und warten doch bis zum letzten Moment, bevor sie einen Schritt zur Seite machen. Oftmals auf Wegen, die so breit sind, dass da 4 Menschen oder 3 Fahrräder nebeneinander gehen oder fahren könnten, aber ne, man muss natürlich genau in der Mitte laufen.

Schalom und einen schönen Abend.


----------



## pedi (22. April 2018)

ich erwarte nicht, dass sich jemand selbst an den pranger stellt.
gehofft hatte ich, dass wenigstens einige dabei sind, die zugeben, dass es solche gibt.
wenn man die posts von jemand anderem liest, haben alle hier einen heiligenschein auf.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. April 2018)

Wurde desletzt von einem Fußgänger dumm angemacht, weil ich nicht klingle, wenn ich an ihnen vorbei fahre. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich vorher abbremse und natürlich mit viel Platz vorbei fahre. Manche Menschen


----------



## dekay55 (23. April 2018)

wieso sollte ich mich darauf einlassen ? Jeder User hier hat mein Text wohl verstanden und bemerkt das du versuchst mir das Wort im Mund umzudrehen und mich in eine Konfrontation zu wickeln, auf diese Psycho spiele kann ich ohnehin verzichten. Hier ist der Schlussstrich nochmal ganz Deutlich für dich.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


@DesinformierterLoser 
​Machst du die Sportarten alle Quer durcheinander oder nach nem gewissen Ablauf, also Joggen zum Aufwärmen, Fussball zum Auspowern, Rad Fahren zum runter kommen ?


----------



## pedi (23. April 2018)

schöner schlussstrich, und nur weil du mein geschriebens nicht verstehen kannst oder willst.
ich hoffe du bekommst von deinem heiligenschein keine kopfschmerzen.
wer dreht dir das wort im munde um?
das bist doch du selber, denn du willst nicht kapieren, dass ich nur von den rowdys geschrieben haben. aber solche typen passen wohl nicht in dein rosarotes moutainbikerweltbild.
schon klar.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. April 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Machst du die Sportarten alle Quer durcheinander oder nach nem gewissen Ablauf, also Joggen zum Aufwärmen, Fussball zum Auspowern, Rad Fahren zum runter kommen ?


Radfahren ist mein Ausdauertraining. Wollte da eigentlich so 2-3 Einheiten pro Woche haben. Da das Wetter letzte Woche so gut war und ich es vermisste, bin ich dann jeden Tag gefahren. Das andere kommt dann je nach Lust und Laune dazu. Einen festen Trainingsplan habe ich nur fürs Krafttraining und Kampfsport. Habe noch nicht raus, wie ich alles am besten kombinieren sollte. Da muss noch etwas mehr Struktur rein.

Ohne das Rad merke ich aber am schnellsten, dass mir etwas fehlt.


----------



## dekay55 (23. April 2018)

Das hab ich vermutet das dir einfach die Struktur fehlt um deinen Körper am effektivsten zu Nutzen für die ganzen Sportarten.
Ich für mich hab gemerkt das gemütliches Fahrrad fahren so 7-8km nach nem Tag mit Körperlicher Arbeit entspannung pur für meinen Körper ist.  Das gleiche gilt auch vor der Arbeit, daher fahr ich seit nem Jahr immer mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit.Zum Richtig Auspowern und Kondition aufbauen nehm ich in der Regel eins meiner Downhill Bikes fahr erstmal 2-3km zum Warm werden ganz normal, und dann gehts ans Auspowern und Technik üben, und zum runterkommen dann wieder normal 2-3km entspannt cruisen. 

Als ich das erste mal in Bikepark ging ( was im übrigen der einzige Wald ist den meine Downhill Bikes bisher gesehen haben ) hab ich den riesen fehler gemacht und hab mich nicht aufgewärmt, ich war so voller Adrenalin das ich einfach mim Lift hoch gefahren bin und mich Todesmutig die Piste runtergestürzt hab, die Quittung war nach der zweiten direkt drauf folgenden abfahrt ein extremes Muskelkrampfen in der Wade, nach pausen und mit müh und not hab ich 5 Abfahrten geschafft, wobei bei der lezten deutlichst gemerkt hab das die Gefahr extrem ansteigt das mein Körper einfach austeigt und ich am Baum klatsch. 

Das zweite mal mit Aufwärmen war zwar auch nach 5 abfahrten schluss aber einfach weil meine Kondition komplett hinüber war weil ic viel viel aktiver auf dem Bike war. 

Kurz gefasst, aufwärmen und abkühlen sind nicht zu vernachlässigen wenn man das Fahren als Kraftsport nimmt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. April 2018)

Aufwärmen davor und Dehnen nach dem Training sollten ja bei jeder Sportart obligatorisch sein. Beim Radfahren kann man es dann einfach die ersten 5-10 Minuten etwas langsamer angehen lassen. Das passt immer. Ich fahre auf meinem Rad meistens so 15-45 km so schnell ich kann auf festem Untergrund. Richtig gut fürs Herz und die Lungen. Habe momentan leider kein Rad, welches auch offroad taugt.

Krämpfe bekomme ich zum Glück nie. Hatte ich erst einmal in meinem Leben im linken Oberschenkel. Das hing aber nicht mir Sport zusammen.

Das gemütliche Radfahren in hoher Trittfrequenz und niedrigerem Tempo soll die Regeneration der Muskulatur beschleunigen. Habe ich leider noch nie erfolgreich durchziehen können, weil mich spätestens beim ersten Rennradfahrer, der mich bei der Erholungsfahrt überholt, der Ehrgeiz packt und es dann wieder richtig vorwärts geht. 

edit:
Das Fahren ist für mich reines Ausdauertraining. Damit die Beinchen kräftiger werden, mache ich Kniebeugen etc.


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2018)

67 und immer noch nicht lockerer geworden... Vielleicht solltest Du dir mal ein MTB kaufen und damit durch den Wald fahren, das regt ab.

Wenn ich mal überlege wie viele Wandere schon die Trails in unserem Trailpark hoch gelatscht sind... Da stehen auch überall Schilder an den Einstiegen, die kann man aber auch schonmal übersehen. Mir würde da nie in den Sinn kommen so schlecht über "Wanderer" zu sprechen... Ich verstehe auch nicht warum viele Menschen immer davon ausgehen das wir oder auch andere Gruppen IMMER Böswillig handeln...  Vielleicht liegts auch daran das ich Mountainbiker als auch Wanderer bin, ich kenne quasi beide Seiten und verstehe auch beide Seiten. Manchmal muß man eben über seinen Tellerrand schauen um Verständnis entwickeln zu können.

Aber nun mal wieder BTT!

Danke für die Genesungswünsche! Es geht mittlerweile schon ganz gut, war auch wieder Arbeiten. Nur das umdrehen beim schlafen oder Niesen lässt mich noch fast ins Koma fallen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. April 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Nur das umdrehen beim schlafen oder Niesen lässt mich noch fast ins Koma fallen.



Das kenn ich, das dauert auch lange!
Das war bei mir auch schlimmer als der Schlüsselbeinbruch an sich


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2018)

Moin,

ich hatte hier glaube ich schon mal gefragt aber irgendwie lässt mir das Thema keine Ruhe. Ich würde gerne mal wieder ein Fahrrad besitzen um nach der Büroarbeit einfach 2x die Woche 5-10km zu drehen und etwas Abwechslung zum Laufen/Schwimmen zu haben.

Mein Budget liegt jedoch leider bei max. 350 €, nachdem ich jetzt selbst etwas im Internet recherchiert habe, komme ich auf folgendes Rad: Serious Cedar Men Hybrid mat black online kaufen | fahrrad.de

Bei Fahrrad.de bekomme ich über die Firma noch 15% Rabatt.

Ist sowas tauglich und hält bei etwas Pflege ein paar Jahre oder werde ich mir da in 2 Jahren schon Reparaturgedanken machen müssen?

Danke.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. April 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ist sowas tauglich und hält bei etwas Pflege ein paar Jahre oder werde ich mir da in 2 Jahren schon Reparaturgedanken machen müssen?



Wenn du ein Fahrrad über längere Zeit regelmäßig fährst, dann ist es egal, was dieses Rad kostet - es werden immer Reperaturen durch Verschleiß anstehen. 
Was passiert, wenn du ein Auto über 2 Jahre regelmäßig fährst? Da werden dann auch Bremsen und Reifen fällig. Eben so ist es beim Fahrrad. Es gibt Verschleißteile, welche einfach gewechselt werden müssen.

Viel wichtiger ist, dass du auf das Fahrrad passt (nicht nur, dass die Größe passt!) und dich drauf wohl fühlst.
Das teuerste Rad nutzt dir nichts, wenn du Schmerzen bekommst. 

Generell kann ich zu dem Rad sagen, dass es wohl nicht ganz einfach wird, die Schaltung sauber einzustellen. Eine Tourney-Alivio-Kombination macht da manchmal zicken.

Wenn du das Rad im Netz bestellst, kannst du dieses vernünftig aufbauen und einstellen (Bremsen, Schaltung,...)?
Ist dies nicht der Fall, lass dich lieber beim Fachhändler beraten und kauf dort ein Rad.


----------



## Offset (26. April 2018)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu schauen wenn du damit kein Problem hast.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. April 2018)

Für gelegentliches Radeln vielleicht noch ganz okee, aber wenn du dem etwas mehr abverlangst und die Umfänge zunehmen, wird sich schnell zeigen wo gespart wurde 

Vor paar Jahren hatte ich mir mal ein Pegasus Avanti Sport mit 7gang Nabenschaltung nagelneu für 349€ gekauft.
Ich hatte Spass damit, keine Frage, aber auf 10000km in zwei Jahren kamen dreimal Antrieb (Tretlager, Kette, Ritzel), mehrere Sätze Pedale, neuer Sattel usw.
Das meiste ging auf Garantie, aber die schrottige Bereifung natürlich  nicht.

Der Tipp mit nem hochwertigen Gebrauchten ist gut!
Habe mir letztes Jahr Februar ein fünf Jahre altes Stevens X6C für 330€ gekauft, neue Bereifung drauf, bisschen gewartet und geputzt und das Ding rennt besser als es das Pegasus je konnte. 
In den letzten 5000km musste ich Tretlager und Pedale wechseln, das ist aber überschaubar.
Jedenfalls merkt man deutlich, das das Bike ne andere Liga ist als diese Budgetklasse, macht echt Freude!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. April 2018)

Frage: Pedale neu? Was machst denn du mit deinem Rad? 

Antrieb ist klar, Reifen natürlich auch, ebenso wie Bremsen. Aber meine Pedale habe ich noch nie kaputt bekommen. Mein Rennrad wird für Rennen und entsprechendes Training eingesetzt, dementsprechend ist auch die Belastung auf den Pedalen. 
Auch meine Mountainbikes, wo es wirklich ruppig zu geht, haben keine Probleme mit den Achsen oder ähnlichem. 
Im Gegenteil, meine Pedale fahre ich sogar länger als meine Räder.


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2018)

Billige Pedale fallen auseinander, hatte ich beim Serious auch. Ich hatte das kleinere Modell für 200€
In 9 Monaten und knapp 10.000km hat es bei dem Ding fast alles zerlegt, die V-Brakes haben an einigen Stellen angefangen zu rosten, die originalen Reifen haben 2 Monate durchgehalten und Pannenschutz - nicht vorhanden. Pedale und das Hinterrad hinüber. Ist halt n Garantiefall, ich warte bis das Ding zurückkommt und dann wirds verscheuert, Kleinanzeigen für nen hunni, Hauptsache das Ding ist weg. 

Hab mir aktuell ein Haibike SEET Hardnine 2.0 2017er (orange) bestellt, sollte heute ankommen. 460€, sollte doch etwas angenehmer sein - habe halt gemerkt das ich doch ruppiger fahre als gedacht und wenigstens einen ordentlichen Rahmen haben will und ordentliche Bremsen + 29"er wegen mehr Speed.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. April 2018)

Naja, okay. Ich sollte vielleicht den Preis mit einbeziehen.
Die meisten Pedale von mir kosten über 200€. 

Aber ein vernünftiges Pedal mit Industrielager im Bereich von 30-50€ sollte einiges mitmachen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. April 2018)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Naja, okay. Ich sollte vielleicht den Preis mit einbeziehen.
> Die meisten Pedale von mir kosten über 200€.
> 
> Aber ein vernünftiges Pedal mit Industrielager im Bereich von 30-50€ sollte einiges mitmachen.



Na siehste, das ist doch ne ganz andere Klasse.

Meistens hapert es an der Abdichtung und das zeigt sich natürlich schnell als 365-4seasons Fahrer 
Und es ja auch meistens nur eine die anfängt zu "klappern", aber dann fliegen halt beide ...

Momentan habe ich aber Glück, halten schon ziemlich lange, haben allerdings auch eine stramme Abdichtung, die aber leider zum quietschen neigt bei Trockenheit.
NC-17 Trekking Pro Pedale Pro Aluminium Trekking Pedale / Fahrrad Pedale MTB / Mountainbike Pedal / mit Reflektoren / Kugellager + Cr-Mo Achse / Gewicht 251g pro Paar, schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

*NC-17 Trekking Pro Pedale / Kugellager + Cr-Mo Achse / Gewicht 251g pro Paar

*Seit letzten Juli in Gebrauch, fast schon Rekord


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. April 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Meistens hapert es an der Abdichtung und das zeigt sich natürlich schnell als 365-4seasons Fahrer



Das bin ich auch. 



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich aber Glück, halten schon ziemlich lange, haben allerdings auch eine stramme Abdichtung, die aber leider zum quietschen neigt bei Trockenheit.



Probier doch mal ein bisschen Kettenfett, falls du rein kommst. 
Das mache ich zB auch in Zuginnenhüllen, dass die Züge besser laufen. Mit normlem Fett kommt man da ja nicht weit.


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2018)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du das Rad im Netz bestellst, kannst du dieses vernünftig aufbauen und einstellen (Bremsen, Schaltung,...)?
> Ist dies nicht der Fall, lass dich lieber beim Fachhändler beraten und kauf dort ein Rad.



Also nachdem was ich online gelesen habe, soll das zusammenbauen recht simpel sein, bzw. muss man bei dem o.g. Rad ja nicht mehr viel machen, das sollte ich irgendwie hinkriegen.
Bremsen und Schaltung kann ich nicht einstellen, lässt sich sowas fix über youtube o.ä. beibringen?

Den Fachhändler vor Ort habe ich schon aufgesucht, der verkauft nichts unter 470 € (Raymond Modell weiß ich nicht mehr).,

Im Umkreis von 30km gibt es keinen alternativen Händler und gebraucht traue ich mir nicht zu was solides zu entscheiden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. April 2018)

Ich würde für das Geld auch ein gebrauchtes Rad nehmen. Vernünftig fahrbare Räder mit dementsprechenden Komponenten fangen normalerweise erst so ab 600€ an.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. April 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Bremsen und Schaltung kann ich nicht einstellen, lässt sich sowas fix über youtube o.ä. beibringen?



Klar, es gibt genug Tutorials dazu. ParkTool macht ganz gute.
Die Frage ist halt, wie einfach man diese Schaltung eingestellt bekommt. 
Ich behaupte mal von mir selbst, dass ich das wirklich kann (habe in meiner Schul- und Studienzeit nebenher in einem Radladen gearbeitet und schraube selbst alles an meinen Rädern), aber Toruney-Umwerfer haben mir regelmäßig den letzten Nerv geraubt. 



ForceOne schrieb:


> Den Fachhändler vor Ort habe ich schon aufgesucht, der verkauft nichts unter 470 € (Raymond Modell weiß ich nicht mehr).



Klingt jetzt doof, hat aber wohl Gründe.


----------



## ForceOne (27. April 2018)

wenn du in der nähe wohnst, dann kannst du mir ja helfen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. April 2018)

Kann ich natürlich machen. 
Ich möchte dir nur sagen, dass man bei einem günstigen Fahrrad an einigen Stellen Kompromisse eingehen muss.


----------



## ForceOne (28. April 2018)

kommst aber nicht zufällig aus Norddeutschland?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Mai 2018)

Muss wohl meine Hinterradnabe tauschen, das Lager ist voll für den Arsch, oder ich bin zu behindert und bekomme das Problem nicht in den Griff. Ich hoffe es hält noch durch, weil ich mir das im Moment gar nicht leisten kann. Wenn mir mein Fahrrad wegbricht, das wäre eine Katastrophe für mich. Bin nicht unbedingt drauf angewiesen, aber es gibt mir so viel Gutes.

Kacke, hätte lieber noch 200 Euro irgendwie zusammenkratzen sollen und irgendwas gebrauchtes für 500 geholt. Aber habe mich nicht getraut, weil ich von Fahrrädern keine Ahnung hatte, das Fahrrad fast neu und der Verkäufer sehr seriös war (sogar mit Verkaufsvertrag)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. Mai 2018)

Okee, hört sich doof an ...
Hatte zwar an meinen Rädern schon alles mögliche kaputt, aber noch kein Radlager, das hört man echt selten.
Und Ahnung kann man sich ja aneignen, klappt ja beim PC auch 
Auf YT gibt es eigentlich zu jedem Problem, jeder Wartung oder Reparatur mindestens ein Video. 



Bei meiner verdreckten Kiste habe ich heute mal den Antrieb mit Benzin, Bürsten usw. gründlich vom Winterdreck, sprich eine Schicht aus Öl, Fett und Sand, befreit.
Sieht eigentlich wieder ganz gut aus, aber die Kette ist richtig durch, denke da muss die Kassette gleich mit neu, vorne ists okay.
Die kleinen Rädchen am Spanner sind völlig fertig, kaum noch Zähne und starkes Spiel.
Und meine Pedale vom letzten Juli fangen an Spiel zu bekommen.
Tja, der Winter geht immer aufs Material ...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Mai 2018)

Ist halt ein scheiß billiges Lager. Ich kann den Hinterreifen zur Seite biegen und damit reibt der Reifen beim Beschleunigen/Fahren halt am Rahmen. Wenn das Rad abmontiert ist, geht eigentlich alles, aber sobald es montiert ist...
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich da was falsch mache, aber ich nehme mal nicht an. So blöd kann ich ja nicht sein, beim Montieren eines Rades was gravierend falsch zu machen.

Jo, geht noch nicht mal um die Reperatur, obwohl das bestimmt ein ziemlicher Aufwand ist, aber ein Lager kostet halt auch wieder 40-60 Euro


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. Mai 2018)

Ich würd da einfach mal mit zu nen Zweiradladen fahren und fragen was da los ist und was das kosten würde wenn ich nicht weiß was da los ist.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das soviel kosten wird.
Nen Tretlagerwechsel beim Stevens-Fachhändler hat mich all inkl. 40€ gekostet, daher denke ich das nen Radlagertausch günstiger sein müsste, ausser du bekommst es nur als komplette Nabe die dann eingespeicht werden muss ...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. Mai 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> kommst aber nicht zufällig aus Norddeutschland?



Leider nicht. Aus Süd-West. :/

Ich bin stark am überlegen, ob ich für diese (Renn-)Saison meine Übersetzung ändern soll.
Momentan fahre ich am Rennrad 50-34/11-28. 
Mit 52-36 vorne und 11-30 hinten hätte ich ein bisschen mehr Bandbreite. 
Probleme .... 

Tipp, um die Kette/Kasette sauber zu bekommen:
Muc Off Bio Drivetrain Celaner
Ich habe schon wirklich einige ausprobiert, dieser ist umweltfreundlich, ohne Tierversuche und reinigt sehr sehr gut.
Wenn man nicht 4 Räder hat und ständig putzt, reicht so eine Flasche auch recht lange.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Mai 2018)

unterwegs hab ich auch Muc Off, für Daheim Isopropanol, und in der Werkstatt nen Umweltfreundliches Reinigungsmittel mit Bakterien ( Teile Waschanlage ) 

Was Fahrradteile angeht, ich hab wieder einiges an krempel über, entweder landet es aufm Schrottplatz oder man zahle mir einfach den Schrottwert den ich aufm Schrottplatz bekomme, darunter ist z.b ne 3 Fach FSA Kurbel samt Innenlager, Kettenblätter aus meinem Giant Yukon.

Und kleiner geheim Tipp, für 80€ bekommst du nen kompletten Laufrad Satz, mit halbwegs guten Felgen, ich hab mir damals auch so einen gekauft (  Ryde Taurus19, umgelabelte Shimano Naben  ) der Laufradsatz hat jetzt 2 Bikes überlebt im wahrsten sinne des Wortes ( 2 mal Rahmenbruch ) mit dennen hab ich Sprünge gemacht, Stufen geschreddert, und die sind nichtmal krum und laufen sogar noch Rund.
Nachteil, das Gewicht, sie haben nur 19mm Maulweite, und eben nicht so mega hochwertige Shimano Naben, d.h keine Industrielager zum Auswechseln wie bei den Guten Naben, sondern die Lagerführung ist direkt auf der Hohlachse, die Kugeln dazwischen und nochmal ne Lagerführung fest in der Nabe, da die Lager weicher sind als die Kugeln hast du halt da nen verschleis und alles ist direkt kaputt, bei billigsten Naben sind die Lagerschalen aus sehr weichen Material, bei den Guten sind die zumindest gehärtet und halten viel viel länger ( wie eben bei den mittelklasse Shimanos ) Nur aufmachen darsfst du die auf keinen fall, das bekommst nie wieder zusammen oder eingestellt, dann haste nämlich exakt das problem was hier beschrieben wird, die ganze Nabe wackelt auf der Hochachse rum weil die Lagerschalen nicht mehr in Positon sind. Ergo Komplette Laufrad ist Schrott


----------



## Leob12 (5. Mai 2018)

So, mein Alltagsrad hat endlich neue Bremsen bekommen^^
Dazu ein neuer Mantel, neuer Schlauch, nach einem neuerlichen Platten. Rad kam um 16:30 in die Werkstatt, nächsten Tag um 11 Uhr wurde es wieder abgeholt.


----------



## ForceOne (7. Mai 2018)

Also es ist jetzt dieses Rad geworden:

https://m.fahrrad.de/serious-sonora...2_pla&ef_id=WugWEgAAAHv6ZhMJ:20180507165019:s

Hoffentlich finde ich noch jemanden der mir dann alles richtig einstellen kann, dann werde ich damit hoffentlich erstmal eine Weile glücklich!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Mai 2018)

Na das sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus zu dem Preis 

Bremsen einstellen ist easy, wenn überhaupt nötig.
 Schaltung sollte eigentlich so funktionieren, vielleicht braucht es etwas Feinjustierung, aber das geht ja auch einfach an den Rädchen an den Schaltung am Lenker.

Zu all dem gibt es auch vielen Videos auf YouTube.


----------



## kero81 (13. Mai 2018)

Ich war gestern mal mit dem Radl im Nationalpark Hunsrück-Hochwald. Letzes Wochenende war ich dort wandern, am Freitag auch und gestern musste ich die beiden Touren mit dem Bike nachfahren. Also ich bin echt Baff, das ist nur knappe 45 Autominuten von Trier entfernt, aber ganz anders als hier bei uns. Fast schon wie im Urlaub. Wer da mal in der Nähe ist, sollte unbedingt mal dort hin. Egal ob zum Wandern oder Biken, es lohnt sich! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=15&v=eSnHVCe4JKc


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2018)

Wirkt richtig schön und chillig da, kann aber auch an der Musik liegen 

Da würd selbst ich gern fahren


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Mai 2018)

Weiss von euch wer wo man sich vernünftig über Outdoor-Kleider informieren kann? Ich bräuchte paar Hosen und Jacken für Tagesausflüge im Sommer durch Schweden. Vor allem auch wegen Regen etc. dass ich nedd sofort durch nass bin. War vorhin bei nem Sportfachgeschäft und der hat mir da bissle was zusammen gestellt.. Hose, Hemd, nen leichte Jacke, darüber Regenjacke.. wir waren dann bei rund 1.200€ für alles   Hab dann gesagt dass ich wieder komme wenn ich weiß was ich brauche..  kann doch nedd sein dass paar Wanderhosen und ne Regenjacke in den letzten 10 Jahren so viel teurer geworden sind, oder doch?


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weiss von euch wer wo man sich vernünftig über Outdoor-Kleider informieren kann? Ich bräuchte paar Hosen und Jacken für Tagesausflüge im Sommer durch Schweden. Vor allem auch wegen Regen etc. dass ich nedd sofort durch nass bin. War vorhin bei nem Sportfachgeschäft und der hat mir da bissle was zusammen gestellt.. Hose, Hemd, nen leichte Jacke, darüber Regenjacke.. wir waren dann bei rund 1.200€ für alles   Hab dann gesagt dass ich wieder komme wenn ich weiß was ich brauche..  kann doch nedd sein dass paar Wanderhosen und ne Regenjacke in den letzten 10 Jahren so viel teurer geworden sind, oder doch?


Waren die vll von Louis Vuitton?! Im Kaufhof habe ich mir mal ne Regenjacke für 70 gekauft, vor zwei-drei jahren. Die habe ich immer noch und die funktioniert auch noch. Hose habe ich mir sogar heute eine neue gekauft. Eine kurze von Columbia, runtergesetzt von 60 auf 45 aus dem McTrek. Eine gescheite Bezugsquelle für Informationen Online habe ich leider nicht zur Hand, da die meisten Seiten eher die teueren Produkte testen...


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2018)

Sicher eine der ersten Anlaufstellen mit sehr großer Auswahl...

Outdoor Bekleidung, Schuhe und Ausrustung - JACK WOLFSKIN


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Mai 2018)

Mal sehen ob mein Fernseher das überlebt 

Tiefgarage als Stellplatz ging lang genug gut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die Walzen vom Torque passen natürlich nicht...  zu breit, funktioniert aber trotzdem dank gezogener Bremse...


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2018)

Gestern wieder im Hochwald unterwegs gewesen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Mai 2018)

Schicke Gegend, 
Ich werd wohl ne Woche nicht in nem Sattel sitzen können, gestern das Prinzip der Massenträgheit voll ausgekostet bei ner Notbremsung, Fahrrad blieb Stehen und ich bin weiter nach vorne, ich glaub ihr könnt euch vorstellen mit welchen Körperteil ich aufm Bike aufgeschlagen bin.....  ich weiß zwar nich wie schnell ich war, aber die Wucht vom Aufschlag hat gereicht das mir schwarz vor Augen wurde, diesen Schmerz wünsche ich keinen. 

Dafür weiß ich aber jetzt das ne Magura MT5 vorn und hinten, gepaart mit 200mm ( weichen ) Federweg und Compound Reifen auf Heißen Asphalt fähig sind nen Bike auf paar Zentimeter Bremsweg zum Abrupten Stillstand zu zwingen aus hoher Geschwindigkeit, allerdings scheint so als wäre die Vordere Scheibe jetzt Krum.


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2018)

Autsch! Dann mal gute Besserung. Hatte sowas ähnliches letztens auch, habe mit der Hüfte am Lenker gebremst. Hat sau weh getan...


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Mai 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> kann doch nedd sein dass paar Wanderhosen und ne Regenjacke in den letzten 10 Jahren so viel teurer geworden sind, oder doch?



Kommt durchaus drauf an welche Marke und welches Modell du kaufst. Von 50€ bis 500€ für Jacken gibts da ne hohe Bandbreite. Aber ich denke die 4 Teile die du brauchst kriegt man sicherlich auch für die Hälfte oder ein Drittel der 1200€, wenn man nicht zu hohe Ansprüche hat.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Mai 2018)

Bei der heutigen Tour durfte ich den Dünger des Todes riechen.
1. Eindruck: cool, endlich Naturdünger.
2. Eindruck: Hui, das ist schon ziemlich intensiv.
3. Eindruck: Ne, das halte ich nicht mehr aus.
Danach musste ich mich während der Fahrt übergeben. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Ob es an der Temperatur und dem Sonnenschein lag? 

Die Tour war aber richtig gut. 31° im Schatten, knappe 45 Kilometer bei vollem Tempo. Luftfeuchtigkeit war auch eher gering, sodass es ziemlich angenehm war. Fahre die Kojaks grad mit 6,5 bar. Geht ordentlich voran und hat auf dem Asphalt Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. Mai 2018)

Meine km-Leistung diesen Jahres wird echt bescheiden sein. Wenn ich die Arbeit noch mitzähle, letztes Jahr locker 5000km. Bin jetzt gerade mal bei 1000 angekommen :/


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Denke, ich habe so 50-75 km pro Woche im Schnitt. Ich zeichne die Fahrten nicht mehr auf. Das sind aber nur Trainingsfahrten. Als normales Verkehrsmittel nutze ich es nicht, da zu unbequem.
Momentan ist die schönste Zeit zum Radeln. Die Sonne geht spät unter, sodass man sich den Verkehr erspart und entspannter unterwegs ist.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Mai 2018)

Der Mai war erfolgreich, bin zufrieden, Form wiederhergestellt 

Allerdings macht mein Vorderrad langsam unschöne Geräusche, läuft zwar frei und hat kein Spiel, macht aber ein knubbeliges, raues Geräusch


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2018)

Beim Kumpel waren es nicht ordentlich festgezogene Speichen. Auch da war das Rad zentriert und lief prima rund aber es knarzte halt komisch.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim Kumpel waren es nicht ordentlich festgezogene Speichen. Auch da war das Rad zentriert und lief prima rund aber es knarzte halt komisch.



Danke für den Tip!
Speichen sind aber alle fest.

War bei mein Stevensladen und hab mal kurz rüberschauen lassen, also ist ohne Bedenken erstmal weiterhin fahrbar (da kein Widerstand oder Spiel) aber sollte beobachtet werden.
Habens erstmal bisschen geölt und dann mal abwarten ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juni 2018)

Habe meine Hausstrecke nun um ca. 80% verlängert. Bin nun 100-110 Minuten unterwegs. Gibt jetzt 2 lange Steigungen (Mettmann, Haan) mehr. Die neuen Abfahrten sind leider nicht so spaßig, eine dafür zumindest recht flott und kurvenreich.

Konnte zuvor keine Verbesserungen mehr feststellen, sodass ich die Belastung verändern wollte. Klappt bisher ganz gut.

Nerven nur die Autofahrer, die mit 30 cm Seitenabstand überholen. Achja, kann es sein, dass in der Stadt fast niemand als Rechts- oder Linksabbieger schaut, ob ein Rad aus der gleichen Fahrtrichtung kommt? Gewinnt man den Führerschein mittlerweile in der Lotterie? Wehe aber, jemand fährt mal 10 km/h schneller! Böse Raser!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Nerven nur die Autofahrer, die mit 30 cm Seitenabstand überholen.



Aus genau diesem Grund fahre ich immer nahezu in der Mitte meiner Fahrspur, wenn ich auf der Straße unterwegs bin. Habe auf dem Weg von/zur Arbeit drei Ortschaften und fahre innerorts immer auf der Straße, da ja gefühlt "alle" Autofahrer immer bis zur Straße vorfahren, wenn sie aus ner Einfahrt/Seitenstraße rauswollen.
Wenn mich jemand anhupt, lege ich das Rad kurz quer auf die Straße und erkläre dem Fahrer freundlich/höflich, was er grade falsch gemacht hat. 193 cm Größe bei knapp 100 kg mit kaum Fett und freundlicher Ton wirken da echt Wunder


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Juni 2018)

War heute wieder ähnlich (Sonntagsfahrer...), aber die Zeit fiel zu gut aus, als dass ich mich darüber aufregen wollte.

Fahre jetzt nur noch 2 Touren (jeweils ca. 50 km) pro Woche; dafür aber bisher immer mit ordentlichen Verbesserungen. Die 2 zusätzlichen Steigungen sind auch ok. Im Gegensatz zu den kürzeren Strecken finde ich ziemlich interessant, dass man sich die Kraft nun einteilen muss.

Hoffentlich werden die Oberschenkelchen nun nicht schmaler, sonst wird eine Radtour durch einen weiteren Beinetag ersetzt.


----------



## pedi (10. Juni 2018)

tja, ihr regt euch über autofahrer auf, die wanderer über euch.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Juni 2018)

Ich komme mit Wanderern gar nicht in Kontakt. 
Lustig bist du ja schon, wenn auch unfreiwillig.


----------



## pedi (10. Juni 2018)

DU vielleicht nicht, aber es fährst ja nur du mountainbike.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre kein Mountainbike! 

Wenn du dich über uns Radfahrer beschweren willst, kannst du gerne einen Wander-Thread eröffnen. Hier geht es jedenfalls um das, was wir Radfahrer so tun und nicht darum, wer sich durch uns belästigt fühlt.

(Als Autofahrer nerven mich auch oft genug Radfahrer, die sich über alle Verkehrsregeln hinwegsetzen. Das gehört hier aber nicht rein!)


----------



## pedi (11. Juni 2018)

dann fährst halt rennrad.
ist richtig, die fahren auf der strasse.
warum soll ich einen wandertread aufmachen.
es gibt in diesem thread genügend moutainbiker unterwegs.
hatte ich aber schon mal angesprochen, da gabs nur ganz, ganz brave.


----------



## orca113 (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

suche ein Einsteiger Rennrad für maximal 700€

Freundin und ich möchten beide schauen ob das Rennrad langfristig was für uns ist. Wollen aber zunächst nicht zu viel Geld reinstecken.

Haben uns das Scott Speedster 40 ausgeguckt. Was meint ihr? Oder andere vorschläge in der Preisklasse?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2018)

Ist der Bereich den ich für mein Defy mit (noch 10er Ritzel) Ultegra gebraucht bezahlt habe.
Sowas sollte immernoch lohnenswerter sein als ein neues Minimalsetup.


----------



## orca113 (12. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist der Bereich den ich für mein Defy mit (noch 10er Ritzel) Ultegra gebraucht bezahlt habe.
> Sowas sollte immernoch lohnenswerter sein als ein neues Minimalsetup.



Ok mein Fahrraddealer bekommt diese Woche ein Stevens RR im Kundenauftrag zum Verkauf gebraucht. Er meinte das sollte Rahmenmäßig passen. Das werde ich mir kommende Woche auch mal ansehen.

Dies soll Ultegra haben.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Juni 2018)

Am Samstag habe ich Probearbeiten bei der Post. Hoffe das klappt mit dem Job. Habe dann 2 Monate Vollzeit zum Einarbeiten und muss dann wohl bisschen Geld ins Fahrrad stecken. Ritzel wohl neu, bei den Laufelementen der Kette sind alle Spitzen ziemlich kaputt, Kette komplett neu machen, hinten brauche ich eine komplett neue Nabe. Muss ziemlich viel aushalten mit mir das gute Stück^^


----------



## orca113 (16. Juni 2018)

Habe mir das Speedster 40 von Scott gerade gekauft. Grade die erste Runde gemeinsam mit der Freundin (ebenfalls das Speedster) gedreht. Holla ist das Teil flink


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juni 2018)

Heute zum ersten Mal das Fahrrad dem Auto vorgezogen, um jemanden in Düsseldorf zu besuchen. Ich bin überrascht, dass man doch so schnell durch die Stadt fahren kann, wenn man die richtigen Straßen wählt. 12 Kilometer Strecke bei weniger roten Ampeln als erwartet und ein eher geringes Verkehrsaufkommen. War nur 25 Minuten unterwegs.
Da im Gegensatz zu meinen sonstigen Strecken nicht eine Steigung dabei war, konnte ich ziemlich schnell fahren. Ging ab. Hat schon richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Mit dem Auto schafft man die Strecke jedenfalls nicht schneller.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten Mal das Fahrrad dem Auto vorgezogen, um jemanden in Düsseldorf zu besuchen. Ich bin überrascht, dass man doch so schnell durch die Stadt fahren kann, wenn man die richtigen Straßen wählt. 12 Kilometer Strecke bei weniger roten Ampeln als erwartet und ein eher geringes Verkehrsaufkommen. War nur 25 Minuten unterwegs.
> Da im Gegensatz zu meinen sonstigen Strecken nicht eine Steigung dabei war, konnte ich ziemlich schnell fahren. Ging ab. Hat schon richtig Spaß gemacht. [emoji3]
> 
> Mit dem Auto schafft man die Strecke jedenfalls nicht schneller.



Tja, das ist das was ich hier (auch in ländlicher Region) schon lange mache und nur jedem empfehlen kann. Katastrophale regionale Verkehrspolitik und absolut schwachsinnige Entscheidungen im Bebauungsplan ohne vorher die Infrastruktur anzupassen lassen hier die Region immer schlimmer für Autofahrer werden.

Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen was ich tun kann wenn ich zu schnell Luft verliere? Mich nervt es das mein Rennrad schon nach einer Woche zu wenig Luft hat. Schläuche sind ok. Denke es liegt an den Ventilen (Franz.) kann man Schläuche empfehlen die bessere Ventile haben oder ist das alles Pott wie Deckel?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

Fahre kein Rennrad, aber die  ~6 Bar bleiben bei mir auch nicht lange im Reifen. Nutze allerdings Autoventile,


----------



## orca113 (26. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Fahre kein Rennrad, aber die  ~6 Bar bleiben bei mir auch nicht lange im Reifen. Nutze allerdings Autoventile,



Bei meinem Mountainbike hält der Druck wesentlich länger. Da sind Autoventile drin.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2018)

Aber hast du 6-9bar auf dem MB?


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2018)

Wut? MTB wird doch mit 2-3 Bar gefahren, je nach Schlappen druff.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2018)

Eben deswegen ist die Argumentation dass das MTB seinen Druck hält ja abwegig da beim RR viel höhere Drücke gefahren werden und das Ventil damit auch deutlich mehr abkönnen muss.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juni 2018)

Nun, für manche ist alles mit ner Federgabel ein MTB, daher...

Mein Renner verliert seine 7 bar auch Recht flott. Aus dem Bauch heraus so grob 0,5 bar in 2 Wochen.

"Da denkste du sitzt aufm Fully, so weich fährt sich das."


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juni 2018)

Das wird an den Französischen Ventilen liegen, mir ist selbst aufgefallen das meine Reifen mit den Französischen Ventilen teilweise Schneller Luft verliert, nur zieht sich das über nen Monat hinweg, ich hatt allerdings auch schon welche wo die Luft tatsächlich nach ner Woche fast komplett draußen war. Generell muss ich sagen das Schwalbe da etwas Problematisch zu sein scheint. Und ja ich hab Französische Ventile auf 2 meiner Downhill Radsätze, da gibts das sogar recht häufig.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber hast du 6-9bar auf dem MB?



Nein eher 3,5 - 4 bar.

Nach einer Woche stehen hat das RR zu wenig und zwar vorne u hinten.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

Da die Tankstellen mittlerweile kaum funktionierende Pumpen anbieten (oder Geld verlangen) ,muss man da selber vorsorgen.
Einhell Auto Kompressor CC-AC 35/10 12 V (0-10 bar Druckmanometer, 35 Liter pro Minute Fordermenge, Anschluss uber Zigarettenanzunder, inkl. 4 Zusatzadapter): Amazon.de: Auto

edit: War jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach dem passenden Gerät.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2018)

Ich hab ein ParkTool, das gab es Mal für 15€ im Angebot.
ParkTool PFP-8 Standpumpe kaufen - bike-components
Bzw. eine PocketRocket für unterwegs
Topeak Pocket Rocket Pumpe kaufen | ROSE Bikes


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juni 2018)

Also wenn du mit dem Kompressor auf 2 Bar kommst kannst du dich glücklich schätzen. Kurz gesagt das ding ist Schrott, ich hab sowas ähnliches als Airbrush Kompressor, Fahrradreifen aufpumpen unmöglich.... 
Ich hab ne Standpumpe für sowas ne relativ günstige sogar die scheint auch 1-1 Baugleich zu sein mit der von Olstyle, das Manometer ist auch relativ genau, zeigt lediglich ne abweichung von -0.2Bar 
Für unterwegs hab ich auch so ne kleine Pocket Rocket


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

Habe mir jetzt auch so eine Standpumpe zugelegt. Bis 6 Bar geht die sogar ziemlich problemlos. Nur beim Abnehmen des Kopfes vom Ventil schießt recht viel Luft raus.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Juni 2018)

Meistens ist die Luft die beim Abziehen der Pumpe entweicht, einfach der Druck der noch im Schlauch der Pumpe ist, nicht die aus deinen Reifen.
Mit meiner Standpumpe bekomm ich ca. 6,5bar gepumpt mit Gewalt, dann pfeift es irgendwo.
Aber dann sind die Reifen auch stramm!
Lässt zwar auch nach (franz Ventile), aber alle vier Wochen nachpumpen find ich nicht schlimm, vorallem ist es mit 4-5bar auch ne ganze Ecke komfortabler und kaum langsamer.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Juni 2018)

Glaube, das Problem ist eher das Handling. Da merkt man zwischen 6 oder 4 bar schon einen großen Unterschied.

Es gibt grad bei vente-privee Gutscheine für fahrrad.de zu kaufen. 250€ für 500€ ab einem ab einem Bestellwert von 875€. Würde mir gerne ein neues Rad zulegen und mein Cube SL durch etwas flotteres ersetzen. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob es direkt ein Rennrad oder einfach ein Nachfolger meines Rades werden soll.
CUBE SL Road SL grey n orange 2018
CUBE Attain GTC SL carbon n white 2018


----------



## orca113 (29. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Glaube, das Problem ist eher das Handling. Da merkt man zwischen 6 oder 4 bar schon einen großen Unterschied.
> 
> Es gibt grad bei vente-privee Gutscheine für fahrrad.de zu kaufen. 250€ für 500€ ab einem ab einem Bestellwert von 875€. Würde mir gerne ein neues Rad zulegen und mein Cube SL durch etwas flotteres ersetzen. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob es direkt ein Rennrad oder einfach ein Nachfolger meines Rades werden soll.
> CUBE SL Road SL grey n orange 2018
> CUBE Attain GTC SL carbon n white 2018



Habe mein Cube SL grade verkauft. Nie mehr Cube n Sachen Fitness bzw. Alltagsbike.

Hatte mit dem Road SL sehr viel Pech. Meins war Modell 2014 bzw 2015. Wenn nochmal sowas das ein Stevens.Das Hatte ich vorher. Qualitativ klasse und um welten besser als das Cube Road SL. Bei Road SL hatte mir nur die Optik und eben der Preis besser gefallen.

Das Attain sieht echt preisleistungsmäßig gut aus aber ist eben Carbon. Da muß dir klar sein das das u.U. empfindlich ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Juni 2018)

Mein SL ist von 2010 oder 2011. Das machte mir nie Probleme. Hatte daneben noch ein Crossbike von Cube, das auch sehr zuverlässig war. Deswegen würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt die Marke wechseln wollen.

Habe bei Stevens nachgeschaut. Das ist mehr als ein Kilo leichter. Interessant.
Strada 1000 - Stevens Bikes 2018


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juni 2018)

Also ich bin mit meinen Cubes bisher immer sehr zufrieden gewesen, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich immer nur die Rahmen einzeln gekauft hab und mir die Anbauteile selbst zusammengestellt hab, aber so rein vom Rahmen kann ich absolut nix negatives sagen.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juni 2018)

Mein MTB ist auch ein Cube. Ein Acid. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Man muß bedenken das ich das seit 2011 im Einsatz habe und ich damit ganz anders umgehe. Das Road SL war ein Stadt/Land Flitzer und das Acid eben MTB wo es auch mal richtig auf den Sack gibt im Gelände. Mehr als mal eine defekte Gabelsperre (diese Federungsverriegelung) bei der es dann nen neuen Zug bekommen hat hatte es noch nicht.

Das Road SL hatte ständig irgendwelche Eier in den Felgen obwohl ich nachher (bei Guten Straßen und Wegen) peinlichst genau geschaut hab wo ich drüber ballere, ständig an der Schaltung was, Speichen haben sich gelöst (über normale Maßen) und zum guten Schluss hat mich die Scheibenbremse vorne zur Verzweiflung gebracht. Kaum zu entlüften. Sehr nervig. Habe es verkauft und der Käufer flucht inzwischen auch darüber. Er hat aber die Felgen nun geändert. der sagte das waren übelst billige Mavic. Also aus deren billigsten Serie. Nun sei wohl mit den Eiern schluss.

Was ich sagen will ist das es in meinen Augen nicht sein kann bei einem Rad das in harmloser Umgebung vernünftig bewegt wird laufend irgendwas ist und am MTB was ständig hart rangenommen wird geht alles. 

Zugegeben, das Cube sah super aus und wenn es fuhr dann wie der Teufel.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2018)

Naja es sind halt die Anbauteile, nichts vom Cube selbst. Ist natürlich blöd, kein billiges Rad, da sollte so was nicht vorkommen.  
MTB ist halt auch dafür gedacht gequält zu werden, das Road SL eher nicht, fährt man das wie n bekloppter, wird sich das relativ schnell rächen. 
Fahre überall mitm MTB rum. Klar ist man langsam und sieht seltsam aus, aber ich muss an der Kiste so gut wie nix machen abgesehen vom schmieren  Wobei man sich öfter mal wünscht n Rennrad etc. zu fahren - ist doch erheblich flotter. Geht aber sehr sehr schnell vorbei wenn man erstmal in die Innenstadt mit Pflastersteinen usw. reinfährt, da hab ich es lieber weich und bequem. Was bringen mir die 5 Minuten weniger, wenn ich danach aussehe wie frisch aus dem Mixer geholt xD


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Juni 2018)

Ich habe aber Spaß daran, wenn ich mich ab und zu mit Rennradlern messen kann. Wenn du die dann stehen lässt, obwohl du nicht einmal auf nem Rennrad bist, ist das umso lustiger. 
Unebener Boden wird gemieden. Irgendwann kommt vielleicht auch wieder ein Mountainbike in die Hütte, aber dann als Drittrad.

edit: Glaube, ich werde doch mein erstes Rennrad kaufen. 
Das hier passt perfekt. CUBE Attain GTC SL carbon n white 2018
Außerdem habe ich keine Lust auf Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich habe aber Spaß daran, wenn ich mich ab und zu mit Rennradlern messen kann. Wenn du die dann stehen lässt, obwohl du nicht einmal auf nem Rennrad bist, ist das umso lustiger.


​


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Unebener Boden wird gemieden. Irgendwann kommt vielleicht auch wieder ein Mountainbike in die Hütte, aber dann als Drittrad.
> 
> edit: Glaube, ich werde doch mein erstes Rennrad kaufen.
> Das hier passt perfekt. ​CUBE Attain GTC SL carbon n white 2018
> Außerdem habe ich keine Lust auf Scheibenbremsen.​




Willst du nicht lieber mit etwas preiswerterem loslegen in dem Segment? Schau doch mal bei H&S Bike ​Alu Rennrad gunstig kaufen | Aluminium Rennrader Onlineshop . Deren Hausmarke Radon ist sicher was preiswertes als Einsteiger. Vielleicht merkst du nach kurzer zeit das es nichts für die ist und du hast da mit einer recht teuren Rennmaschine ein Carbon Groschengrab.

Grade dir als Muskelmann könnte auf so einem RR arg unbequem werden.​


----------



## kero81 (30. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich habe aber Spaß daran, wenn ich mich ab und zu mit Rennradlern messen kann. *Wenn du die dann stehen lässt, obwohl du nicht einmal auf nem Rennrad bist, ist das umso lustiger.*
> Unebener Boden wird gemieden. Irgendwann kommt vielleicht auch wieder ein Mountainbike in die Hütte, aber dann als Drittrad.
> 
> edit: Glaube, ich werde doch mein erstes Rennrad kaufen.
> ...



Haha, ja das geht mit meinem 29er Hardtail auch super.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja es sind halt die Anbauteile, nichts vom Cube selbst. Ist natürlich blöd, kein billiges Rad, da sollte so was nicht vorkommen.
> MTB ist halt auch dafür gedacht gequält zu werden, das Road SL eher nicht, fährt man das wie n bekloppter, wird sich das relativ schnell rächen.
> Fahre überall mitm MTB rum. Klar ist man langsam und sieht seltsam aus, aber ich muss an der Kiste so gut wie nix machen abgesehen vom schmieren  Wobei man sich öfter mal wünscht n Rennrad etc. zu fahren - ist doch erheblich flotter. Geht aber sehr sehr schnell vorbei wenn man erstmal in die Innenstadt mit Pflastersteinen usw. reinfährt, da hab ich es lieber weich und bequem. Was bringen mir die 5 Minuten weniger, wenn ich danach aussehe wie frisch aus dem Mixer geholt xD


Ich glaube du hast das ganze missverstanden. Definiere mal bitte MTB, das ist nen Überbegriff, das man so garnix machen muss stimmt nicht außer man mag sein Bike in kurzer zeit zu schrott fahren. Allein die Gabel sollte 2 mal im Jahr einen Service sehen wenn man hart ins Gelände geht, also ich prüf meine Downhill Bikes nach jeder Bikebark Session einmal durch, das sind Bikes die zum Quälen gebaut sind, wenn da allerdings nicht regelmäßig Wartung machst und Geld reinsteckst dann hast du nur ganz kurz Spass damit, das gilt eigentlich für jedes spezifische MTB. In mein Cube AMS 130 hab ich dieses jahr auch schon 250€ Service Kosten reingesteckt, und das ist ein jährliches Muss ansonst kann ich meine Anbauteile auch gleich in Müll Werfen. Dazu gehört auch die Kette regelmässig zu Säubern, Schaltung von Dreck befreien, Bremsflüssigkeit überprüfen.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das ganze missverstanden. Definiere mal bitte MTB, das ist nen Überbegriff, das man so garnix machen muss stimmt nicht außer man mag sein Bike in kurzer zeit zu schrott fahren. Allein die Gabel sollte 2 mal im Jahr einen Service sehen wenn man hart ins Gelände geht, also ich prüf meine Downhill Bikes nach jeder Bikebark Session einmal durch, das sind Bikes die zum Quälen gebaut sind, wenn da allerdings nicht regelmäßig Wartung machst und Geld reinsteckst dann hast du nur ganz kurz Spass damit, das gilt eigentlich für jedes spezifische MTB. In mein Cube AMS 130 hab ich dieses jahr auch schon 250€ Service Kosten reingesteckt, und das ist ein jährliches Muss ansonst kann ich meine Anbauteile auch gleich in Müll Werfen. Dazu gehört auch die Kette regelmässig zu Säubern, Schaltung von Dreck befreien, Bremsflüssigkeit überprüfen.



Definiere mal "hart ins Gelände". Ich fahre XC, keine Trails, kein Downhill, keine Sprünge, kein nasses Wetter etc. Und natürlich wird das Bike gewartet. 
MTB ist nicht gleich MTB, Kollegen die Dowhill fahren stecken 5x mehr Arbeit und Geld rein und haben ganz andere Anforderungen. Die fahren auch tubeless usw. weil die es satt waren, Schläuche zu flicken und immer welche mitzunehmen - ich fahre hingegen ohne Probleme schon seit Monaten. Klar mache ich das alles, saubermachen, einstellen, prüfen und festziehen - aber die Belastungen sind weit geringer als bei Leuten die ihre Fullys richtig treten im Gelände. Ich fliege damit auch nicht um, das Bike lag 2x in 4 Monaten. Die Kollegen fliegen öfter um an einem Wochenende.  Fahre auch relativ harte Kenda Schlappen, die kaum abrieb haben -Kollegen mit Maxis & Continental Kaiser etc. fahren die Dinger 3x so schnell runter und zahlen mindestens doppelt so viel pro Stück - Grip kostet halt. Ich brauche aber nicht so viel davon weil ich praktisch nie im Matsch lande. 

Aber wenn ich sehe was ein Freund von mir hier mit seinem Rennrad machen muss, der hat dauernd Eier in den Rädern, alleine das kostet extrem Nerven und relativ flott auch Geld wenn es nicht mehr gerade wird.  Und das ist nur der Anfang. 
MTB, selbst ein einfacher Hardtail XC unter 1000€ mit allem drum&dran ist wesentlich langlebiger als ein Rennrad, vor allem wenn man viel über kaputte Straßen fährt.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2018)

Okay das klingt schon anders, klingt aber auch nach allen anderen als "Hart ins Gelände"   Und ich weiß ja wie das ist mit den Reifen und vorallem mit den Kosten  ich hab nicht nur eine Sorte von Fahrrad, zu meiner Bikesammlung gehört nen Dirt, ein Hardtail ein All Mountain und 2 Downhill Bikes


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Okay das klingt schon anders, klingt aber auch nach allen anderen als "Hart ins Gelände"   Und ich weiß ja wie das ist mit den Reifen und vorallem mit den Kosten  ich hab nicht nur eine Sorte von Fahrrad, zu meiner Bikesammlung gehört nen Dirt, ein Hardtail ein All Mountain und 2 Downhill Bikes



Für Downhill wird das Bike ausgeliehen. Ich wohne im Flachland, hier is nix, ich leihe mir die Ausrüstung und Bike, das ist zwar auch nicht billig - aber ich spare mir Arbeit und das rumfahren von dem Bike zum Trail und zurück. 
Wer das nicht durchgehend braucht, für den lohnt sich n Downhill Bike daheim nicht, zumal hier kein Platz is dafür 
MTB um gemütlich uff Arbeit und einkaufen, passt. Irgendwann wenn Kohle und Wohnraum passen um ein teures Downhill Bike zu unterhalten und sicher aufzubewahren ohne das dieser mir wertvolle 2m² wegfrisst - gerne. Oder wenn ich irgendwo landen sollte wo man Trails vor der Haustür hat - klar. Bis dahin: 29"er Hardtail, kommst in der Stadt gut durch, bequem, wartungsarm, das einzige was nervt - breiter Lenker, passt man halt nicht überall so rein  Mit nem Rennrad würde ich zwar 20% schneller sein, aber noch mehr Zeit verbraten beim Räder wieder gerade richten, ich habe mich so an 29"er MTB gewöhnt, ich weiche praktisch nicht mehr aus wenns nicht gerade n offener Gulli ist  Kann die Leute mit Rennrädern in der Innenstadt nicht verstehen, die sehen nach 2-3 Straßen so durchgerüttelt aus und schnell sind die auch nicht weil die nur am rumeiern und ausweichen sind.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2018)

Och ich muss auch bisl Fahren bis ich in Bergischen Gelände bin, Trotzdem kann ich mit meinen Downhill Bikes auch hier sehr viel spass haben, mittlerweile hab ich meine Spots hier wo ich mit den DH Bikes üben kann genauso wie mit dem DirtBikes, 
Für die Stadt sind Rennräder ohnehin nicht wirklich brauchbar dafür sind die viel zu Träge in den Kurven, und zu arg auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmt, für den reinen Stadtbetrieb find ich eigentlich nen Fixie fast Ultimativ, verdammt Flink und Wendig und kommt durch engste Lücken dank dem super schmalen Lenker, Komfort kannst aber wo anders suchen wie bei Rennrädern eben auch.  Am liebsten fahr ich eigentlich wenn ich mal schnell irgendwo hin muss mit dem Downhill Bike, mit dem AM passierts mir einfach viel zu oft das ich zu Schnell fahre ( hier sind viel 30er zonen ) und es gibt hier einfach viel Spots wo man bisschen spielen kann.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Och ich muss auch bisl Fahren bis ich in Bergischen Gelände bin, Trotzdem kann ich mit meinen Downhill Bikes auch hier sehr viel spass haben, mittlerweile hab ich meine Spots hier wo ich mit den DH Bikes üben kann genauso wie mit dem DirtBikes,
> Für die Stadt sind Rennräder ohnehin nicht wirklich brauchbar dafür sind die viel zu Träge in den Kurven, und zu arg auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmt, für den reinen Stadtbetrieb find ich eigentlich nen Fixie fast Ultimativ, verdammt Flink und Wendig und kommt durch engste Lücken dank dem super schmalen Lenker, Komfort kannst aber wo anders suchen wie bei Rennrädern eben auch.  Am liebsten fahr ich eigentlich wenn ich mal schnell irgendwo hin muss mit dem Downhill Bike, mit dem AM passierts mir einfach viel zu oft das ich zu Schnell fahre ( hier sind viel 30er zonen ) und es gibt hier einfach viel Spots wo man bisschen spielen kann.



Hier is Flachland pur, Arbeitsweg von 8km hat gerade mal 60m Höhenunterschied auf der gesamten Strecke.  Aber ja, es gibt Ecken wo man mit Downhill Bike rumspielen kann, alleine um die Seen rumfahren (gibt brauchbare Trails dort, komme auch mit 29" Hardtail durch, aber so n 27,5" Downhill Monster wäre da etwa doppelt so schnell) oder einfach mal gepflegt durch die Stadt cruisen egal wo. 
In der Stadt lässt sich n Hardtail mit ordentlichen Bremsen am besten fahren für mich - zu viele Deppen überall, ich kann hier an vielen Stellen leider auch nicht schnell fahren - auch wenn ich nen leichten Fixie nehme. 
Ist denke ich mal ne Gewohnheitssache. Aber als einziges Bike kommt für mich nur ein XC/Enduro Hardtail in Frage, einzig die Radgröße - bin mir nicht sicher, 29"er ist nicht wendig genug für manche Sachen, dafür rollt das Teil praktisch von alleine über alles drüber was man so findet.
Mit Geld und Platz für mehrere Bikes geht dann auch spezialisierter


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Grade dir als Muskelmann könnte auf so einem RR arg unbequem werden.


Auf meinem jetzigen Rad hänge ich doch auf auf den Armen. Das passt schon.

Zum Thema Steigung:
Von meinem Wohnort (Düsseldorfer Norden/Ratingen) aus kann man nur in eine Richtung fahren, wenn man Höhenunterschiede haben möchte. Aus diesem Grund geht auch jede Radtour in Richtung Bergisches. Ich kann Flachlandfahrten nicht ab. Man ist da zwar schneller unterwegs, aber irgendwie fehlt mir etwas. Finde es einfach nicht spaßig.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juli 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier is Flachland pur, Arbeitsweg von 8km hat gerade mal 60m Höhenunterschied auf der gesamten Strecke.  Aber ja, es gibt Ecken wo man mit Downhill Bike rumspielen kann, alleine um die Seen rumfahren (gibt brauchbare Trails dort, komme auch mit 29" Hardtail durch, aber so n 27,5" Downhill Monster wäre da etwa doppelt so schnell) oder einfach mal gepflegt durch die Stadt cruisen egal wo.
> In der Stadt lässt sich n Hardtail mit ordentlichen Bremsen am besten fahren für mich - zu viele Deppen überall, ich kann hier an vielen Stellen leider auch nicht schnell fahren - auch wenn ich nen leichten Fixie nehme.
> Ist denke ich mal ne Gewohnheitssache. Aber als einziges Bike kommt für mich nur ein XC/Enduro Hardtail in Frage, einzig die Radgröße - bin mir nicht sicher, 29"er ist nicht wendig genug für manche Sachen, dafür rollt das Teil praktisch von alleine über alles drüber was man so findet.
> Mit Geld und Platz für mehrere Bikes geht dann auch spezialisierter



Du beschreibst die Gegend und das Kaff in dem ich Wohne, grad bei mir um die Seen ( wo es bei mir auch brauchbare Trails gibt, Teilweise SingleTrails ) grad da machts spass mit dem Downhill Bomber durch zu fliegen, wobei ich hier mit dem Cube AM 130 um einiges schneller bin mit der richtigen Bereifung.  Gepflegt durch die Stadt Cruisen, das mach ich nur nachts wenn mich keiner Sieht zumindest mit den Downhill Bikes, ich Stör keinen, keiner Stört mich, und zweitens sieht mich eben keiner nervt schon so klein bisschen wenn mich jeder angafft.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Juli 2018)

Naja ich habe auch das Cube AMS 130 unsere Berge beschränken sich auch nur auf etwa 300m im Schnitt (schnittpunkt Teutoburgerwald-Wiehengebirge)
Aber auch in der Stadt lässt sich das Cube schön bewegen/ selbst tatsächlich auf Touren( leztes Jahr Paderborn-nähe Münster-Emden-Norden also Ems Radweg) Mein Dämpfer kann ich nahezu Maximal Hart stellen, fast wie mein Bulls Hardtail. Auch hier hört man oft Fullys sind overkill für diese Reginon. Das ist aber völlig Banane- Zusätzlich ist es auch sehr schön für den Rücken^^! 

Obwohl mir erlich gesagt 130mm zu wenig sind^^ Das Cube STEREO 160 Race 27.5 ist mein absoluter Favorit.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juli 2018)

Nur mein Rahmen ist nem Cube AMS 130, ich hab mir den Rahmen Nackt gekauft und nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut, ich fahr z.b ne Fox Talas mit nem verstellbaren Federweg von 150 - 100mm  und den üblichen 130mm Federweg hinten durch nen Fox RP23, lässt sich beides Komplett sperren, gepaart mit nem Super leichten Laufradsatz ( knapp 1200 gram beide Zusammen ) und ner Sram Guide R 4 Kolben Bremse vorn und Hinten macht das teil unheimlich viel Spass,  allerdings hab ich ne Shimano XT 3*9 Schaltung, aber da kommt nichtmal der gedanke auf das Teil zu ersetzen is mein Traumbike geworden.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nur mein Rahmen ist nem Cube AMS 130, ich hab mir den Rahmen Nackt gekauft und nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut, ich fahr z.b ne Fox Talas mit nem verstellbaren Federweg von 150 - 100mm  und den üblichen 130mm Federweg hinten durch nen Fox RP23, lässt sich beides Komplett sperren, gepaart mit nem Super leichten Laufradsatz ( knapp 1200 gram beide Zusammen ) und ner Sram Guide R 4 Kolben Bremse vorn und Hinten macht das teil unheimlich viel Spass,  allerdings hab ich ne Shimano XT 3*9 Schaltung, aber da kommt nichtmal der gedanke auf das Teil zu ersetzen is mein Traumbike geworden.



Ich würde das Teil nie in die Stadt bei mir rausfahren - dem Ding wachsen Beine sobald man sich hier umdreht. Oder ich würde 5kg an Ketten mitschleppen. 
Nenene, das ist nur für Spaß haben wo man so gut wie nie vom Bike weggeht


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juli 2018)

glaub 3 1/2 Kilo wiegen meine Schlösser, ist hier nicht anders das Teil am falschen Platz abgestellt und 15 Minuten später isses weg. Wenn dann lass ich die Kiste eh nie länger als 15-20 Minuten außer Augen, und dann auch nur dort wo es belebt ist.  Wie gesagt ist einer der gründe warum ich lieber Nachts hier im Kaff rumfahre, irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl das jeder dritte der meine Bikes genauer beobachten die Teile klauen würde.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> glaub 3 1/2 Kilo wiegen meine Schlösser, ist hier nicht anders das Teil am falschen Platz abgestellt und 15 Minuten später isses weg. Wenn dann lass ich die Kiste eh nie länger als 15-20 Minuten außer Augen, und dann auch nur dort wo es belebt ist.  Wie gesagt ist einer der gründe warum ich lieber Nachts hier im Kaff rumfahre, irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl das jeder dritte der meine Bikes genauer beobachten die Teile klauen würde.



Ich parke das Teil in der Wohnung und auf Arbeit im Keller im Appartmentblock, schön angekettet ans Metallgitter + ich bin direkt darüber und würde eine Flex usw. hören. Ist schon sicher. Aber kannst ja nicht einkaufen fahren ohne das dir was geklaut wird. Hatte so ne Gummi-Smartphonehalterung dran. Lichter etc. alle eingesackt, aber die verdammte Smartphonehalterung für 5,99€ bei Amazon habe ich drangelassen. Vorm Kaufland, war nur Bier holen, keine 10min später - Halterung weg. Mitten am Tag. Deswegen schön angekettet und ja nicht länger als 15min weggehen wenn ich die Kiste nicht ausm Schaufenster sehe. 
Das war für mich immer einer der Gründe warum ich kein hochwertiges Bike hier haben will. 
Im Keller kann ich auch nix bei mir im Haus abstellen - wird 10x im Jahr eingebrochen und was geklaut. Nachbarn haben schon Schilder wie "Lieber Dieb, sag doch was du haben willst - ich stelle dir das raus. Spart dir Ärger und mir die Zeit und ein neues Schloss". Wo ich einzogen bin, dachte ich erstmal - guter Scherz, aber nach paar Monaten gibts im Keller nur leere Kartons und Sperrholz bei mir und ich hoffe die Diebe entsorgen das für mich


----------



## Firefox83 (2. Juli 2018)

oh man, am Wochenende ist mir glatt die neue Kette bei einer MTB Tour geriessen. ich durfte zum ersten mal eine Kette notfallmässig zusammennieten. zum glück hatte ich das nötige Werkzeug mitdabei. MacGyver wäre neidisch


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich bin so froh, dass Giant scheinbar echt gute Fahrräder baut. Was ich mit meinem Fahrrad derzeit abziehe. Im Stadtverkehr von 0 auf 30 in 3 Sekunden, klebe immer an der Stoßstange des Vordermanns, bis der dann natürlich abzieht, weil bei mir dicht ist. Mit 45 durch die City heizen, mit 35-40 durch den Wald brettern. Fühle mich so sicher auf dem Teil und es macht mir so unfassbar viel Spaß. Komme morgens fast nicht mehr aus dem Bett, weil ich so kaputt bin vom Laufen und anschließendem Fahrradfahren. Durch das sau schnelle beschleunigen und dann Vollgas geben habe ich so Muskeln aufgebaut, dass immer der Kreislauf limitiert. Ich fahre echt wie ein Gestörter. Am Fahrrad ist nichts, außer dass hinten die Nabe sich verbogen hat, oder irgendwas anderes, dass der Reifen halt am Rahmen schleift.

Kette läuft, Gangschaltung noch voll in Ordnung, Rahmen noch top. Einfach hammer  Auf jeden Fall für mich das geilste Hobby überhaupt und ich bin froh, wenn ich mir mal was richtig geiles kaufen kann. Es gibt nichts geileres als mit 40 durch den Wald zu heizen und echt alles zu geben was du hast


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. Juli 2018)

Naben verbiegen sich nicht, entweder du hast ne krumme Felge oder dein Rad ist schief eingespannt, bzw. hat sich schief gezogen wenn Radmuttern/Schnellspanner nicht fest sind/ist.


----------



## orca113 (4. Juli 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Naben verbiegen sich nicht, entweder du hast ne krumme Felge oder dein Rad ist schief eingespannt, bzw. hat sich schief gezogen wenn Radmuttern/Schnellspanner nicht fest sind/ist.



Joa definitiv.

Muß schon. habe auch noch nie gehört das sich eine Nabe verzieht. Es sei denn Blutrache2oo9 ist inzwischen so ein muskulöses Urvieh wie er schreibt das er das Material schon kaputt tritt


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Juli 2018)

Verbiegt ist auch das falsche Wort. Mein Fehler. Auf jeden Fall sitzt der Reifen nicht mehr richtig fest und das liegt wohl an der Nabe. Vllt fehlen Kugeln, oder, keine Ahnung


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juli 2018)

Ich habs schon mal gesagt was das Problem hier ist. Ganz ganz ganz einfach, Die Lagerschalen sind eingelaufen haben Spiel bekommen und wenn das passiert dann lockert sich die ganze Lageraufnahme mit dem Ergebnis das die Nabe nicht mehr Zentriert sitzt, im dümmsten falle verbiegt sich die Hohlachse die im Nabenkörper steckt, Die Hohlachse ist jenes Teil wo der Schnellspanner durchgeht und mit Rahmen durch die Klemmung des Schnellspanners verbunden wird. 
Diese Hohlachse wiederum ist mit 2 Lagern mit der Nabe verbunden, und diese Lager sind eingelaufen. Man könnt auch einfach sagen sie sind verbraucht, Verschleisgrenze erreicht und damit ist die Komplette Nabe bzw das Laufrad am Ende seiner Lebenszeit und somit Tod. Das sind halt billigste billig Naben die nach diesem Prinzip aufgebaut sind, nen Vielfacher bekommt solche Radsätze in nem Halben Jahr schon Kaputt, die sind eher für Stadt gedacht. Und auswechseln is da nicht, denn die Eine Seite der Lagerschale sitzt fest in der Nabe drin, was wiederum bedeutet das die Nabe einfach nur nen Verschleißteil ist, abgesehen davon das man ohne Maschinen diese Lager überhaupt Montieren kann und es nahezu unmöglich ist ne Kombination aus wenig spiel und wenig Vorspannung hinzubekommen. Gute Naben besitzen hier Industrie Rillenkugellager, die kann man auspressen, neue einpressen und gut ist.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Juli 2018)

Hm. Das heißt jetzt für mich? Komplett neues Laufrad mit neuer Nabe? Kostet auch bestimmt wieder um 100 Euro


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juli 2018)

bau das Laufrad raus, wackel mal an der Hohlachse, lässt die sich bewegen oder hat spiel ? Dann hab ich recht und das Laufrad hat seine Verschleisgrenze erreicht, hab ich unrecht dann wirds Laufrad eher krum sein, aber bei der von dir beschriebenen Symptomatik von damals bin ich mir recht sicher. 
Und ja sogesehen bedeutet es das du ein neues Laufrad brauchst, bzw ne neue Nabe und umspannen was sich aber nich lohnen wird.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Juli 2018)

Ja, ist die Nabe. Das meinte ich mit verbiegen. Das ist die Hohlachse, die Spiel hat. Ich kenn die Bauteile der Nabe nicht, deswegen konnte ich das nicht näher beschreiben. Hat halt schon 5000km runter und wie gesagt, fahre ich echt nicht zimperlich.

Hm, Mist. Wird es doch teurer als gedacht. Dachte mit so 100 Euro komme ich ingesamt weg, aber wenn ich ein komplett neues Laufrad brauche, mit gescheiter Nabe. Kette ist zwar gut, sollte man aber inzwischen auch mal austauschen und Tretlager sollte denke ich auch mal raus. Die Laufelemente der Kette. Muss ich jetzt mehr als 1/3 der Kaufpreises investieren, nur für den Verschleiß. Mist


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Juli 2018)

Tausche die Sachen die Notwendig sind und nicht nach dem Motto "sollte man ..."!
Ja und auf 5000km kommt schon bisschen was zusammen an Verschleiß, völlig normal.
Fahr mal den Winter durch, da verschleisst alles nochmal doppelt so schnell


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juli 2018)

Eben dessen sollte man sich schon bewusst sein,  für alle Bikes leg ich im Jahr auch um 1000€ hin für die Wartung und Verschleißteil Tausch


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich weiß. Ich fahre ja auch alle Jahreszeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt nichts schöneres, als im Winter durch den Wald zu heizen


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2018)

Hat hier zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Adaptern?
Wellgo RC8 Set Pedal Clips gemischt MTB/Road Wellgo RC8: Amazon.de: Auto

Mir ist gerade beim Packen wieder ein paar Schuhe mit Look System in die Hände geraten. Auf dem RR hab ich aber eigentlich wieder SPD (kein -SL) drauf.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Juli 2018)

https://vid.pr0gramm.com/2018/07/09/6f2b15f5b1dcd46d.mp4

Ob das was ist?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juli 2018)

Bezweifel ich, die schrägen Zähne am vorderen Ritzel sehen übel aus.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2018)

Räder mit Kette und mit Riemen gab es ja schon, also warum nicht auch mit Königswelle?


----------



## dekay55 (9. Juli 2018)

Immer mal wieder kommt so Schlaumeier der das Rad neu erfinden will mit Super Innovation, dabei gabs vor 100 Jahren schon Fahrräder mit Kardanantrieb, und vor 40 jahren wurds wieder probiert, und seitdem tauchen alle 5 jahre mal so paar lustige Menschen auf die behaupten die mega Innovation aufm Bike markt zu haben die alles Revolutioniert, hat dieser Mensch dann seine ganze Luft raus gelassen hört man nie wieder was davon und findet den Prototyp aufm Schrottplatz mit Getriebeschaden   Kardan funzt einfach nicht richtig am Bike, zumal die Wartung extrem aufwendig ist und extrem Teuer.  Es fährt sich einfach mies weil man durch den Kardan einen sehr hohen Kraftverlust hat, Es ist ne Steife verbindung zwischen Hinterrad und Tretlager was richtig mist ist, hat man gleich ne Schwachstelle am Bike die besonders hoher Kinetischer Belastung ausgesetzt ist. 

Für nen Highend Bahnrad das wirklich nur dafür ist aufm Ovalkurs Topspeed zu fahren, da mag das was sein aber sonst das gab es schon lange und hat seit jeher Technische probleme verursacht.


----------



## Pladdaah (11. Juli 2018)

kurze Frage am Rande: hat wer Magura Mt5'er im einsatz? wenn ja mit welchen Pads? 
Erfahrungsbericht erwünscht


----------



## dekay55 (11. Juli 2018)

Ich hab an 2 meiner Bikes ne MT5 vorn und Hinten, einmal ne 2016 und ne aktuelle 2018er Version. 
Drauf kommen mir nur die Original Magura Pads weil ich kein Bock hab auf Probleme. Bisher hab ich die 9 C Comfort Beläge probiert, die Taugen gut fürn Alltag was, halten ziemlich Lang, Bremsleistung ist Okay, im Hardcore Einsatz ( Downhill ) fängts leicht an zu Quitschen wenn Heiß und man hat ein Spürbares Fading was sich aber noch im Rahmen hält. Die 9.1P sind ziemlich Übel, einfahren dauert ne halbe Ewigkeit, sobald die feucht werden dann Qietschen die abartig laut, und wirklich lang halten sie auch nicht, Wärmeentwicklung ist nicht zu vernachlässigen dafür ist die Bremsleistung mehr als Brachial sobald sie eingefahren sind, allerdings nochmal kaufen würd ich die nicht.
Das alles gilt aber nur in Kombination mit den Magura Storm HC 203mm Scheiben ( die Alten ohne Fertigungsfehler )


----------



## Pladdaah (11. Juli 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich hab an 2 meiner Bikes ne MT5 vorn und Hinten, einmal ne 2016 und ne aktuelle 2018er Version.
> Drauf kommen mir nur die Original Magura Pads weil ich kein Bock hab auf Probleme. Bisher hab ich die 9 C Comfort Beläge probiert, die Taugen gut fürn Alltag was, halten ziemlich Lang, Bremsleistung ist Okay, im Hardcore Einsatz ( Downhill ) fängts leicht an zu Quitschen wenn Heiß und man hat ein Spürbares Fading was sich aber noch im Rahmen hält. Die 9.1P sind ziemlich Übel, einfahren dauert ne halbe Ewigkeit, sobald die feucht werden dann Qietschen die abartig laut, und wirklich lang halten sie auch nicht, Wärmeentwicklung ist nicht zu vernachlässigen dafür ist die Bremsleistung mehr als Brachial sobald sie eingefahren sind, allerdings nochmal kaufen würd ich die nicht.
> Das alles gilt aber nur in Kombination mit den Magura Storm HC 203mm Scheiben ( die Alten ohne Fertigungsfehler )



danke erstmal für die Ausführliche Antwort 

bei den meisten reviews kommen die besser weg als bei dir  

kann mich eben nicht wirklich entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll, eine gute Mischung sollte es eben sein da mit dem Bike im Alltag und auch mal richtige Downhillsessions gefahren wird. Die Performance-Variante wirds wohl eher werden - was gibts denn für Unterschiede zw. 8P und 9P? 


*grübel*


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2018)

Ich würde da jetzt mal die Beläge von KoolStop in den Raum werfen. Kumpel fährt die in Verbindung mit ner Magura MT6, und is begeistert davon. Zieht vorallem auch bei Nässe wie die sau.


----------



## Pladdaah (11. Juli 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich würde da jetzt mal die Beläge von KoolStop in den Raum werfen. Kumpel fährt die in Verbindung mit ner Magura MT6, und is begeistert davon. Zieht vorallem auch bei Nässe wie die sau.



welche hat er denn? passen ja nocht alle auf die MT5


----------



## dekay55 (11. Juli 2018)

Wenn Probleme mit der MT5 haben willst, dann nimm einfach irgend nen Zubehör kram. ne MT6 ist was komplett anderes als ne MT5 und auf garkeinen fall vergleichbar, die meisten Probleme bei der MT5  ( Rubbeln, Schleifende Beläge ) haben Leute die kein Original Magura Zeugs nehmen. Mal nen gutes Beispiel, Trägerplatte aus Aluminium, gut und schön, funzt bei der MT5 aber nicht wirklich denn die Beläge werden lediglich durch Neodym Magneten in Position gehalten, haste jetzt Nachbauten mit AluTräger müsstest du zwingend die Klammern von der MT7 nutzen, die aber nur für die Singel Beläge gedacht sind, dann gibts noch AluTräger wo etwas magnetisches eingearbeitet wurde, funzt sehr bescheiden da es gedacht ist das die Komplette Trägerplatte Magnetisch ist und somit genügend Haltekraft entwickelt.  Für mich sind das alles Punkte warum ich auf Original zurückreif oder von Magura freigegebene Beläge. Komischerweise bin ich auch einer der wenigen die ne MT5 haben mit 203mm StormHC scheiben und noch nie nen problem hatte, viele jammern über ihre MT5 meistens dann wenn die Beläge gewechselt wurden. Ich erriner mich wage das ich Rote Koolstop mal auf meiner Magura Louise hatte, und das war der aller lezte müll, grad wegen den Problem Alu Träger platte die nicht richtig in Position hält 

Und mag sein das die bei Tests besser wegkommen als bei mir, mit dem Unterschied ich fahre meine MT5 fast täglich, ich hab 2 MT5 Anlagen, ich hab Langzeiterfahrung und die Praxiserfahrungen von 2 MT5 Bremsen, abgesehen davon das ich bei nem Kumpel ne MT7 verbaut hab und ich kümmer mich regelmäßig um sein Bike, also kommt noch die Erfahrung von einer MT7 dazu. 
 Die Performance werden erst gut wenn sie eingefahren sind, und eingefahren sind sie Kurz vor der Verschleisgrenze daher für mich absolut inakzeptabel, und eben das nervige Quitschen wenn die Scheibe Feucht wird, vorallem lassen sich die Perfomance Beläge richtig scheise Dosieren wenn die nicht eingefahren sind, ich fühl mich tatsächlich sicherer bei der Downhill abfahrt mit den Comfort Belägen, die sind alles in allem berechenbarer. Allerdings muss ich auch ehrlich zugeben, mit den HC Hebeln bremmst sich die MT5 wieder etwas anders, vor allem besser dosierbar in Verbindung mit den Performance Belägen.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wenn Probleme mit der MT5 haben willst, dann nimm einfach irgend nen Zubehör kram.



Kool Stop fällt jetzt nicht wirklich unter "irgend nen Zubehör kram". Sind meiner eigenen Erfahrung nach sehr Hochwertige Beläge. Fahr ich in meiner Avid Elexir 7 auch. Bin begeistert. 

Da ich aber weder ne MT5 noch ne MT6 bisher gefahren hab... würd ich da jetzt auch einfach auf deine gemachten Erfahrungen damit vertrauen. Ich stell mich ja jetzt hier immerhin nicht hin und sag er soll unebdingt die KoolStop nehmen.. wenn Gründe, wie du sie dargelegt hast, dagegen sprechen.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Juli 2018)

Mal ne etwas ausgefallene Frage  Hpüft einer von euch mit so Sprungstelzen in der Gegend rum? Ich würd das gern mal ausprobieren, aber irgendwie gibt es da fast nix dazu zu finden   Poweriser als Hersteller hab ich mal gefunden, aber viel mehr auch nedd  Händlernetz etc. ist auch nedd grad dicht.

Macht das wer von euch?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube, das gehört eher in den Sportthread, denn mit nem Rad hat das nix am Hut. Dennoch hast du mich neugierig gemacht. Jetzt will ich mir auch sowas kaufen.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Juli 2018)

Dann kann das eventuell jemand da hin schieben?


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juli 2018)

Ich frag gleich mal hier, wenn hier so viele Fahrradfahrer sind 

Ich fahr in letzter Zeit zum Sport machen immer so 1-2 mal die Woche Rad für ca. 2 Stunden. Habe bisher mein altes 26 Zoll Bulls Hardtail genutzt und war relativ zufrieden wg der sportlichen Geometrie.

Möchte mir aber zum Ende der Saison bei den Angeboten was neues kaufen. Dachte erst an Cyclocross oder Gravel, aber da ich eigtl fast nur Schotter und Waldwege fahre und ich nicht auf Topspeed aus bin, dass ein 29 zoll Hardttail das Beste wäre.

Wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen um gleich auf Klickpedale umzusteigen, da ich ja mehr Ausdauer fahre und dass dann sicherlich angenehmer ist.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Auswahl? Preislich wär das auch so mein Rahmen, was ich für angemessen halte.

Radon Jealous AL 8.0 kaufen | Bike-Discount
Shimano XT PD-M8000 XC Pedale  kaufen | Bike-Discount
Und solche Schuhe in der Art, mit denen man auch bischen laufen kann:
Shimano SH-MT7O - Touring Schuhe kaufen | Bike-Discount


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juli 2018)

Bin jetzt zwar kein Mountainbikefahrer, aber sind Klickpedale hier wirklich nötig? Gerade wenn man auch durch den Wald fährt, legt man doch auch immer wieder Stellen und Abfahrten im Stehen zurück. Mich würde das ziemlich stören, wenn ich da die Position meiner Schuhe nicht frei variieren könnte. Weiß nicht, ob man sich daran gewöhnen kann.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. Juli 2018)

Also ich habe bisher keine Erfahrungen mit Klickpedalen, denke aber dass der Schritt konsequent ist.
Eigtl fahren alle, die ihr Fahrrad für Ausdauersport nutzen Klickpedale. Ausnahme ist eigtl. nur so Downhill und eher die Sachen im harten Gelände.

Bin aber auch für solche Anregungen, wie deine offen. Ich denke bei mir, was ja sozusagen Cross Country MTB entspricht, sind Klickpedale der Standard, aber man könnte sicherlich auch Plattformpedale nehmen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juli 2018)

Wie gesagt, sind nur meine Gedanken. Ich würde mir für Waldfahrten oder sonst auf unbefestigtem Untergrund keine besorgen. 


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Eigtl fahren alle, die ihr Fahrrad für Ausdauersport nutzen Klickpedale.


Ich nicht. Für mich ist Radfahren auch nur Ausdauertraining. 2-3 Einheiten mit 60-105 Minuten Dauer pro Woche.


----------



## Pladdaah (12. Juli 2018)

@Krolgosh  @dekay: ich hab mir mal die MT5 mit den 9P-Belägen geholt- läuft bis jetzt ganz anstandig, werde  -falls gewünscht   - in ein paar wochen meine Erfahrungen damit hier posten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juli 2018)

So, gleich starte ich meine Radtour. Habe mir eine neue Frontleuchte gekauft und will sie mal testen.
Mit etwas Glück sehe ich dann auch, ob sie wasserdicht ist.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sind nur meine Gedanken. Ich würde mir für Waldfahrten oder sonst auf unbefestigtem Untergrund keine besorgen.


Also mit den Linken kann man zur Not auch Absteigen und laufen (erst recht wenn man vorne noch Stollen rein macht). Die Rechten würde ich im Wald nicht anhaben wollen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mit den Linken kann man zur Not auch Absteigen und laufen (erst recht wenn man vorne noch Stollen rein macht). Die Rechten würde ich im Wald nicht anhaben wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Schuhe sind doch auf der Pedale fixiert während der Fahrt. Vielleicht bin ich da etwas eigen, aber ich stelle mir das bei Waldfahrten, wo man öfters schnell aufstehen, sich wieder setzen und das Gewicht verlagern muss, etwas unpraktisch vor.

Nachtfahrt hinter mir. Lampe ist richtig gut. Um die Uhrzeit noch mehr Ungeziefer als am Tag in der Luft. Möchte gar nicht wissen, was ich eben alles essen durfte. 
Bei den Abfahrten sieht man zu wenig, obwohl das Licht extrem hell ist. War da etwas langsamer als sonst, aber doch ganz flott unterwegs. Bleibt jedoch die letzte Tour um diese Zeit innerhalb der Woche. Schlafen kann ich die nächsten 2 Stunden vergessen. 

Achja, glaube, statt nem Rennrad kommt einfach n richtig gutes, neues Fitnessbike ins Haus. Nur auf Scheibenbremsen habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die Schuhe sind doch auf der Pedale fixiert während der Fahrt. Vielleicht bin ich da etwas eigen, aber ich stelle mir das bei Waldfahrten, wo man öfters schnell aufstehen, sich wieder setzen und das Gewicht verlagern muss, etwas unpraktisch vor.



Ich stell mir die Klickpedale gerade dann, wenn man aufstehen muss, vorteilhaft vor. Man hat dann viel weniger Gefahr von den Pedalen abzurutschen und sich zu verletzen.

Bald kann ich das aber auch in der Praxis sagen. Kann aber leider erst wieder im September Rad fahren, da ich aktuell mein Handgelenk gebrochen habe. Wenn man nichtmal Rad fahren kann, fühlt man sich echt behindert


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juli 2018)

Gut, das kann durchaus passieren. So habe ich mir mal die Wade aufgerissen. Denke, das kommt aber eher selten vor.

Jupp, ohne Rad is echt nervig. Ich wünsche dir eine rasche und vollständige Genesung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte auch auf Plattformpedalen noch nie das Bedürfnis für eine bestimmte Situation die Fußposition zu wechseln. Ausser ich war gerade abgerutscht, aber genau das ist bei Klicks ja nicht.

Wobei ich bei meinem Rad immer auch diese eingeklickt habe: Shimano SM-PD 22 Pedalaufsatz mit Reflektor: Amazon.de: Elektronik
So kann man kurze Strecken auch mal eben ohne das angepasste Schuhwerk fahren.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Juli 2018)

Also Klickpedale im Wald halt ich für unfug, Klickpedale verleitet einen nur dazu Fahrfehler zu machen, z.b kenne ich keinen der Klickpedale nutzt der nen richtigen Bunnyhop hinbekommt sondern das Rad mit den Füßen hochzieht. Und ich würde sie tatsächlich als extrem Hinderlich ansehen, kommt halt auch drauf an ob man viel mit Technik fährt.  Die Passenden Schuhe und paar gescheite Bärentatzen und man fühlt sich nie unsicher, ich kann sogar das Pedal hochziehen mit den Schuhen ganz ohne Klickpedale

Mit Klickpedalen fahren ist zu einfach, die wahre Kunst zeigt sich ohne Klickpedale zu fahren weil man eben viel mehr Freiheiten hat und viel mehr mit Technik fahren kann und muss. Im Wald bin ich ziemlich sicher schneller als jemand mit Klickpedalen obwohl der ne bessere Kraftnutzung hat


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. Juli 2018)

Habe im Moment irgendwie das Gefühl so ziemlich auf der Stelle zu stehen. Ich habe jetzt gut Kondition und Muskeln aufgebaut und das Gefühl, als wäre mein Fahrrad das Limit und körperlich ginge viel mehr. Die höchste Geschwindigkeit ist gefahren, man brettert da rum und hat das Gefühl es geht viel mehr, aber dein Fahrrad, bzw deine Ausrüstung limitiert dich einfach extrem. 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Events für Fahrradfahrer? So eine Art Tour de France für arme? Triathlon gibt es bestimmt, aber schwimmen sollte ich besser nicht 

Und bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit autofreiem Wochenende, ha ha


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juli 2018)

Verändere die Distanz oder deine Strecke. Mehr Steigungen rein... Da geht immer was.

Habe mir für die Radtour gleich vorgenommen, dass der Körper richtig gequält werden muss. Am besten so, dass ich nach der Tour vor Schmerzen weine oder umfalle. 

Manchmal gibt es diese Tage. 

Auf der Sprintstrecke grad mit 65 Minuten meine persönliche Bestzeit gefahren und irgendwie schreit der Körper dennoch nach mehr.


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Juli 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Habe im Moment irgendwie das Gefühl so ziemlich auf der Stelle zu stehen. Ich habe jetzt gut Kondition und Muskeln aufgebaut und das Gefühl, als wäre mein Fahrrad das Limit und körperlich ginge viel mehr. Die höchste Geschwindigkeit ist gefahren, man brettert da rum und hat das Gefühl es geht viel mehr, aber dein Fahrrad, bzw deine Ausrüstung limitiert dich einfach extrem.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Events für Fahrradfahrer? So eine Art Tour de France für arme? Triathlon gibt es bestimmt, aber schwimmen sollte ich besser nicht
> 
> Und bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit autofreiem Wochenende, ha ha



Es gibt da solche Eintagesrennen, die hab ich schon ein paarmal mitgemacht. Die bieten meist mehrere Touren zwischen 30 - 250 km an. Das macht auf jeden Fall immer Spaß und kostet nicht viel.

Was fährst du für ein Rad? Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung drei totale Spaßkiller nennen:
1. Zu schwere Laufräder: Das nimmt wirklich den Spaß, da man bei jeder Beschleunigung denkt, irgendwas ist hier faul
2. Rahmen nicht steif genug: Kostet ziemlich konstant Leistung
3. Falsche Sitzposition: Ich habe dieses Jahr meine Rennrad-Sitzposition etwas otimiert. Der Sattel war über 5 cm zu hoch. Dann hab ich noch den Lenker etwas hochgesetzt. Ergebnis: Ich kann jetzt Touren über 3 Stunden ohne Sitz- oder Rückenprobleme fahren, was früher unmöglich war. Auch 6 h bin ich schonmal gefahren, das geht zur Not auch noch. Das eröffnet nun eine unglaubliche Freiheit, da ich heute Touren fahre, die ich sonst nie erwogen hätte und dabei viele neue Landstriche kennenlerne.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juli 2018)

Immer lustig, wenn jemand es an der Ampel mit seinem E-Bike auf ein kleines Rennen anlegt, nach kurzer Zeit dann aber alt aus der Wäsche schaut, sobald der Antrieb nicht mehr unterstützt.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2018)

Der Schaut bei mir schon dumm aus der Wäsche beim Anfahren wenn sein E Antrieb greift  
Was ich bei der Hitze nett find bei meinen Continental Reifen, wenn ich richtig mit Power aus nem höheren gang raus beschleunige hört sich das an als hätt ich nen E Bike durch das Abrollgeräusch, allerdings hab ich bei dem Wetter nen heftigen Reifenverschleiß wenn ich das mach, was mich auf den gedanken bringt mir nen Powermeter zu kaufen fürs Cube, ich würd zu gern wissen wieviel Watt ich auf die Strasse bring vorallem wenn ich kurzzeitig meine Komplette Energie abruf für nen Sprint


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juli 2018)

Also bergauf ist es schon schwierig, die stehen zu lassen. Das geht nur bei kleinen Steigungen.
Allerdings scheinen sich die E-Bikes gut zu verkaufen. Man sieht die mittlerweile ziemlich häufig in der Stadt. Aufm Land noch weniger.

Die Frage nach der Leistung habe ich mir auch bereits gestellt. Wäre echt interessant zu wissen, was die Beinchen da so hergeben.


----------



## pedi (20. Juli 2018)

hat jemand von euch am montag um 19.00 im BR zufällig die sendung "Umwelt" angeschaut?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2018)

Ich kann verstehen dass viele Leute E-Bikes kaufen, bergauf machen die das Leben wirklich leichter. Bergab schränken sie den Fahrer hingegen etwas ein, aber ich denke für viele Menschen die Radfahren nicht als Sport betreiben wollen ist der zusätzliche Antrieb das entscheidende Kriterium, mehr Fahrrad als Auto zu fahren.

Und bei den neuen Modellen sind Motoren und Akkus ja auch zunehmend eleganter in den Rahmen integriert, wodurch sie nicht mehr so ätzend aussehen und auch die Gewichtsbalance wieder deutlich besser geworden ist.

Ich bin glücklich ohne Elektroantrieb, aber solange er mehr Leute dazu bringt in der Stadt das Auto stehen zu lassen finde ich gut dass sie sich so schnell verbreiten.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juli 2018)

Also bei uns in der Ländlicheren Gegend sieht man extrem viele E Bike Fahrer, seit letzten Jahr ist es deutlich zu beobachten das immer mehr E Bikes vertreten sind, es sind aber überwiegend City E Bikes, und überwiegend Ältere Menschen die sich mit nem E Bike mehr Mobilität verschaffen, wobei ein paar wohl auch dabei ne Leidenschaft fürs Fahrrad entwickeln, mich hat eine ältere Dame um die 70 jahre alt mit nem Ebike auf mein Downhill Bike angesprochen mit dem Kommentar "das mal nen fetter Chopper"


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2018)

RR bergauf (ex Bahn-Trasse, aber eine die aufgegeben wurde weil man immer zwei Loks brauchte) eine Oma neben sich zu haben mit dem Kommentar "endlich Mal jemand mit ner anständigen Geschwindigkeit" ist und bleibt ein komisches Gefühl  .


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Juli 2018)

Denke das wird auch immer komisch bleiben.. bin letztes mal auch von einer Rentnergruppe Bergauf überholt worden.. im ersten Moment schaut man da schon bissl blöd. 

Aber an und für sich finde ich das wirklich ne gute Sache. Mein Opa war sein ganzes leben leidenschaftlicher Radfahrer und konnte es die letzten Jahre leider Aufgrund einer Lungenerkrankung kaum mehr ausleben, da hat ihm das E-Bike eine gehörige Portion Lebenqualität wieder zurück gegeben.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2018)

Im Endeffekt ist es ne prima Sache. In dem speziellen Moment ärgert man sich trotzdem erstmal kurz.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Also bergauf ist es schon schwierig, die stehen zu lassen. Das geht nur bei kleinen Steigungen.
> Allerdings scheinen sich die E-Bikes gut zu verkaufen. Man sieht die mittlerweile ziemlich häufig in der Stadt. Aufm Land noch weniger.
> 
> Die Frage nach der Leistung habe ich mir auch bereits gestellt. Wäre echt interessant zu wissen, was die Beinchen da so hergeben.



Das finde ich immer herrlich, wenn ich mit dem Rennrad dein Berg hochfahre und die 60-70 jährigen ziehen mit ihren E-Bikes locker an mir vorbei 
Sobald es nicht mehr bergauf geht, ziehe ich sie eh wieder ab und bergab sowieso 

Ich habe keine Lust auf E-Bikes. Ich fahre Fahrrad, weil ich mich betätigen und auspowern möchte und weil ich mein Ziel aus eigener Kraft erreichen möchte.
Sinnvoll finde ich ein E-Bike nur, wenn ich damit zur Arbeit fahren könnte, damit ich nicht mit dem Auto fahren müsste.

Wenn ich mit meinem MTB im Wald unterwegs bin, sehe ich auch immer mehr E-MTBs.
Naja, jeder soll das machen, was er meint.

Mal schauen, wann es die ersten E-Rennräder gibt. Da wiegt der Akku dann mehr als das eigentliche Fahrrad


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juli 2018)

Es gibt E-Rennräder.
CUBE Agree Hybrid C:62 SLT Disc black edition 2018 / 2019

Wenn man keine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von mehr als 25 km/h schafft, hat man mMn sowieso nichts auf einem Rennrad verloren. Berge hin oder her.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Es gibt E-Rennräder.
> CUBE Agree Hybrid C:62 SLT Disc black edition 2018 / 2019
> 
> Wenn man keine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von mehr als 25 km/h schafft, hat man mMn sowieso nichts auf einem Rennrad verloren. Berge hin oder her.



OMG 
Das wiegt nur 12,8Kg o0. Wahnsinn, Akku und Antrieb wiegen nur 3,3Kg.
Kostet aber auch mal eben 5.000€ 

Meine Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit liegt knapp über 25, aber das ist eben der Durchschnitt 
Ich habe hier nur Berge um mich rum, wo ich stellenweise nur mit 10-15km/h hochtrample, während die Senioren auf ihren E-Bikes gemütlich an mir vorbeiziehen .
Dafür bin ich bergab wieder schneller 
Außerdem bin ich mit meinen 1,95m und 115Kg nicht der typische Rennradfahrer. 


Aber das ist doch überflüssig, wenn der Motor nur bis 25 unterstützt.
Auf gerade Strecke schaffe ich 35-45km/h und bergab bis zu 60Km/h.
Da würde das E-Rennrad nur bei Bergen unterstützen und kann ich dann auch drauf verzichten.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juli 2018)

Ich kann keine Touren ohne Steigungen fahren. Da fehlt mir einfach etwas. Mich zieht es aber auch abseits des Rades immer auf Berge.
Ein Leichtgewicht bin auch nicht gerade. 



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch überflüssig, wenn der Motor nur bis 25 unterstützt.
> Auf gerade Strecke schaffe ich 35-45km/h und bergab bis zu 60Km/h.
> Da würde das E-Rennrad nur bei Bergen unterstützen und kann ich dann auch drauf verzichten.


Genau. Es ist total sinnlos.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Touren ohne Steigungen fahren. Da fehlt mir einfach etwas. Mich zieht es aber auch abseits des Rades immer auf Berge.



Ich liebe auch die Berge, aber wenn ich von meiner Wohnung aus losfahre, habe ich in alle Richtungen erst einmal Berge, das nervt irgendwann 
Ich hätte gerne erst einmal ein schönes gerades Stück zum warm werden und dann die Berge 
Aber ich sehe es auch nicht ein, erst mit dem Auto irgendwo hinzufahren, damit ich dann ab da mit dem Rennrad fahren kann.

E-Mountainbikes finde ich aber auch überflüssig. Auf ebenen Strecken fahre ich damit auch 25-35 (je nach Belag) => Antrieb nutzlos. Bergab auf Straßen schaffe ich auch 40-50 und auf Schotter oder lockerem Untergrund fahre ich nicht mit 50Km/h=> Antrieb nutzlos.
Somit würde der Motor auch nur bei Bergen unterstützen und die fahr ich lieber aus eigener Kraft mit 10-15 km/h hoch und freue mich oben, wenn ich es alleine geschafft habe.

Ich fahre sowieso immer gerne schnell, weshalb E-Bikes nicht zu mir passen.
Die, die eh nur mit 15Km/h in der Gegend rumgondeln, sind schon eher die Zielgruppe.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juli 2018)

Ich kann nur ins Bergische (Osten) fahren, wenn ich es nicht flach haben möchte. Im Norden liegt der Pott und im Süden am Rhein entlang ist es auch komplett flach (bis nach Köln). Nach Westen hin wird es dann noch flacher, weil man sich Holland nähert. 

Vor meiner ersten Steigung, die sich ein gutes Stück zieht, bin ich auch nur ungefähr 5 Minuten unterwegs. Warm ist man da auch noch nicht, aber ich habe es mir so angewöhnt, dass ich jede Tour mit dem kleinen Berg beginnen muss. 

E-Bikes richten sich ja generell nicht an die sportliche Fraktion. Wie hier bereits angemerkt wurde, ist es doch schön, wenn manche Menschen es so doch nach draußen schaffen. Für einen trainierten Radler gibt es da keine Vorteile, denke ich.


----------



## Mosed (20. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir für den Arbeitsweg auch ein Pedelec geholt. Da ich vorher nur ein Trekkingrad hatte und ich auch mal einen Trail fahren möchte, ist es ein E-Fully-MTB geworden. Gepäckträger mit Schutzblech hinten kann für Trails abgenommen werden, ansonsten ist alles dran, was ran muss für die Stvo. Der Rest stört aber ja auch nicht auf Trails - höchstens die Style-Polizei. 
12,8 km mit 190 hm sind ohne zu Schwitzen nicht zu schaffen und auch nicht mit einem 25er Schnitt - zumindest nicht, wenn man nicht durchtrainiert ist. So mancher trainierter Rennradfahrer schafft die Strecke sicher ohne zu Schwitzen.

Ich muss sagen, dass ein Pedelec schon eine feine Sache ist. Hin mit voller Unterstützung, sodass ich (möglichst) nicht schwitze. Der Kreislauf kommt trotzdem in Schwung, da man die Beine ja trotzdem schnell bewegen muss (zumindest fahre ich mit "hoher" Trittfrequenz und versuche immer nahe 25 km/h zu fahren) und bergauf auch ein bisschen Kraft braucht um 25 km/h zu fahren.  Bei sonnigem Wetter muss man da sogar aufpassen nicht doch wieder zu schwitzen.

Zurück dann in ECO, was primär die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit erhöht. Ich fahre die Berge dann halt deutlich schneller hoch als mit dem Trekkingrad, bin aber meistens trotzdem unter 25 km/h (berghoch). Anstrengend ist es daher trotzdem, da ich ja versuche ca. 25 km/h zu fahren. Auf der Ebene oder bergab bin ich eh schneller als 25 km/h. Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht über zu wenig Anstrengung beklagen, wenn der Durchschnittspuls bei 140-150 liegt.
Und wenn man nicht Schwitzen möchte, weil man zum Arzt muss oder man sich nicht so gut fühlt erhöht man einfach die Unterstützung.

Im Modus "Off" kann man ja auch fahren. Das habe ich bei einer MTB-Tour mit einem Kumpel auch schon mal gemacht. Nur bei längeren steilen Anstiegen habe ich dann doch mal zeitweise Eco angemacht, weil ich seit Monaten davor nicht beim Sport war... Nach 55 km und über 700 hm konnten wir uns beide nicht über zu wenig Anstrengung beklagen. Übersetzung des 1. Gangs war ähnlich und im Modus Off kompensiert der Motor nur sich selbst. 


Klar - als reines Sportgerät braucht man kein Pedelec. Wer sich jeden Berg mit 4 km/h hochquälen möchte sollte kein Pedelec fahren  . 
Aber wenn man es drauf anlegt kann man sich auch mit einem Pedelec anstrengen. Alles eine der Frage der Fitness, Strecke, Wetter und Unterstützungsstufe. Daher für einen "normalen" Radfahrer, der einfach nur Touren fährt oder die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit in bergigen Regionen erhöhen möchte und natürlich für den Arbeitsweg schon ein nettes Gefährt.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2018)

Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor, oder fahren Autofahrer bei der Wärme durchschnittlich noch bescheuerter als sonst?

Ich fahre jeden Tag per Rad zur Arbeit und habe normalerweise durchschnittlich eine wirklich knappe oder gefährliche Verkehrssituation pro Woche, aber in den letzten Wochen ist es deutlich mehr geworden. 

Eigentlich ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit wann ich hier mal drauf gehe ...


----------



## Mosed (20. Juli 2018)

Sofern die Klima aus ist oder noch nicht viel bewirkt hat, ja. Je wärmer es ist, desto weniger kann sich ein Mensch konzentrieren. Bei hohen Temperaturen ist die Unfallgefahr daher höher.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum viele Radfahrer oft kritische Situationen mit Autos haben. Wobei ich schon weiß woran es oft anteilig liegt: Viele Radfahrer halten sich nicht an elementare Verkehrsregeln oder drücken auf Teufel komm raus ihre Vorfahrt durch. Natürlich haben Autofahrer oft mindestens eine Teilschuld, aber ich sehe regelmäßig Radfahrer, bei denen es völlig logisch ist, dass die manchmal fast umgefahren werden.

Bevor ich über eine Kreuzung fahre (im Bereich Radweg/Fußgängerüberweg) schaue ich z.B. immer vorher per Schulterblick, ob ein Auto rechts abbiegen möchte und ob es auf mich reagiert. Viele andere Radfahrer bügeln aber ohne Blicke zur Seite drüber. Mag ja sein, dass man Vorfahrt hat, aber man muss schon prüfen, ob andere die Vorfahrt gewähren und vor allem müssen die die Vorfahrt gewähren können. 1 m vor einem fahrenden Auto auf die Straße zu brettern ist halt nicht sinnvoll...
Nur beim Autofahrer wird erwartet, dass er vorausschauend fährt, Schulterblicke macht, etc. Aber viele Radfahrer fahren überhaupt nicht vorausschauend und brettern mit Scheuklappen ihre Route ab. Und berücksichtigen auch nicht, dass Autofahrer eine Reaktionszeit haben und weniger Übersicht.
Auch als Autofahrer muss ich z.B. in einer 30er Zone an einer Kreuzung umsichtig rechts abbiegen und kann nicht einfach rumbrettern. Man hätte Vorfahrt, muss sich aber vergewissern, dass andere diese respektieren.

Wenn man seine Umgebung beobachtet und Autofahrer merken, dass man sie im Blick hat und nicht stumpf seine Tour fährt, reagieren manche ogar freundlich und geben einem Vorfahrt, selbst wenn man keine hat. 


Elementare Verkehrsregeln, die gerne von diversen Radfahrern ignoriert werden:
- rote Ampeln
- Rechtsverkehr (gibt es beidseitig an einer Straße einen Radweg, MUSS man den rechten benutzen; seinen Kindern sollte man gleich beibringen auf dem rechten Gehweg zu fahren)
- Zebrastreifen gibt nur Fußgängern Vorrang
- §1, Absatz 1
- auf dem Gehweg fahren (und das dazu dann noch auf dem linken...)
- abrupte Richtungswechsel (also z.B. plötzlich vom Radweg auf die Straße wechseln)
- Beleuchtung bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen (starker Regen, Dämmerung, Dunkelheit)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juli 2018)

Habe das Gefühl, dass grad alle im Verkehr überfordert sind, nicht nur Autofahrer.

Versuche meine Touren deswegen so zu gestalten, dass wenig befahrene Landstraßen dabei sind.

Mache gleich meine nächste Tour. Wollte eigentlich pausieren, weil meine Oberschenkel irgendwie platt sind, aber das geht nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juli 2018)

Ich hab eher ganz bestimmte Autofahrer im Sinn.
Lieferanten, alle von Kurieren die so was wie nen Yeti fahren bis DHL&co und dicke 3,5t Laster die noch ihre Laderampen so rausfahren das man entweder mit Bunnyhop drüberkommt oder absteigt und den Deppen erstmal zusammenfaltet, wenn der zu sehen is. 

Lernt man es als Lieferant eigentlich die Parkplätze zu ignorieren und die Fahrradspur zuzuparken und zwar dauerhaft, immer und überall?

Normale Autofahrer sind hier eigentlich ganz gut unterwegs, wobei ich eher frühes bis vormittags fahre und da sind die noch nicht weich in der Birne wegen Hitze. 
Ich streite mich hier seit Monaten mit der DHL-Crew, weil sie Parkplätze direkt daneben ignorieren und ihre gelben Eimer mit Bolzen trotzdem auf der Fahrbahn abstellen. Gerade da wo die Paketstation ist. Die wollen das beladen, ist klar, aber gerade wenn man da eh 20+ Minuten rumwuselt, hat man auch Zeit, die Einfahrt daneben zu benutzen. 
Immer wieder dieselben, bald grüßen die mich mit Vornamen. Und gerade die Jungs und Mädels haben Zeit, das ist doch deren einzige Aufgabe - ordentlich auszuliefern, die haben es auch nicht wirklich eilig so wie ich das bei meinen Paketen hier mitbekomme (nur Evening Express 18-21 Uhr klappt gut, sonst ist hier wilder Westen).
Ergebnis: alle Radfahrer quetschen sich in den Verkehr rein, irgendwann knutscht da noch einer ne Blechdose. Oder die Radfahrer werden sauer und montieren den parkenden Idioten den Spiegel ab oder schmieren was drauf. Oder schieben ein Ei in die Lüftung, das gibt nen herrlichen Duft im Sommer schon nach recht kurzer Zeit 

Irgendwer hier mit den gleichen Erfahrungen? Normale Autofahrer sind da nicht so extrem, klar steht einer auch mal rum, aber wenn man sie anspricht, bewegen die sich - und das ist selten, an den DHL-Trucks fahre ich jeden Tag vorbei.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Fahre zu den Uhrzeiten, wenn ausgeliefert wird, nicht durch die Stadt. 

Habe heute allerdings festgestellt, dass Düsseldorf auf der Grafenberger Allee über den schrecklichsten Radweg überhaupt verfügt. Von wegen Fahrradfreundliche Stadt. Mit mehr als 4 Bar wirst du da bekloppt. Wenn es dann mehr als 6 sind... Gute Nacht. Demnächst nur noch Straße. Wenn sich ein Polizist beschweren sollte, setze ich den auf mein Rad oder frage ihn, ob er mir die Speichen nachzieht.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Fahre zu den Uhrzeiten, wenn ausgeliefert wird, nicht durch die Stadt.
> 
> Habe heute allerdings festgestellt, dass Düsseldorf auf der Grafenberger Allee über den schrecklichsten Radweg überhaupt verfügt. Von wegen Fahrradfreundliche Stadt. Mit mehr als 4 Bar wirst du da bekloppt. Wenn es dann mehr als 6 sind... Gute Nacht. Demnächst nur noch Straße. Wenn sich ein Polizist beschweren sollte, setze ich den auf mein Rad oder frage ihn, ob er mir die Speichen nachzieht.



Ausgeliefert wird durchgehend. 6:30 wenn ich frühes fahre. sehe ich den dicken Hintern von einem Brotlieferanten mit seinem 3,5tonner der rate mal wo steht. Und 20:00 sehe ich die DHL-Evening Express Fahrer, die auch oft genug die Fahrradspur blockieren, aber meist doch anständig sind und parken.

Die Frage ist, wie kriegt man die Idioten von der Fahrradspur runter, vor allem wenn sie da immer und immer wieder stehen. Ordnungsamt-Mitarbeiter sehe ich hier immer nur in der Innenstadt, sollte die mal in meine Gegend einladen.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2018)

Da bin ich froh, dass ich mitten am Land wohne.
Ich hätte keine Lust ständig in der Stadt zu fahren bzw. da loszufahren.

Aber mit dem Rennrad ist die Landstraße auch kein Spaß. Manche müssen einfach noch überholen, wenn ein Auto entgegenkommt -.-


----------



## Offset (22. Juli 2018)

Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären, warum manche mit dem Rennrad immer auf der Straße fahren müssen, obwohl es einen Radweg gibt? Das geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Fahre mit dem Rennrad auf dem Radweg und dann weißt du es. Habe ich oben sogar geschrieben. Da machst dir die Räder ziemlich schnell kaputt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. Juli 2018)

Hm, bin am Überlegen was ich jetzt machen soll. Ob ich mein derzeitiges Fahrrad für ca 150 Euro oder mehr reparieren soll, oder ob ich mir für 400 Euro irgendwo ein gebrauchtes schießen soll? Bei meinem alten würde ich dann die Nabe kaputt lassen und nur noch das nötigste machen und für den Alltag nehmen und mein Neues würde ich dann für den Sport usw nehmen


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2018)

Ob du 450€ oder 150€ ausgeben willst kann wirklich keiner ausser dir wissen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. Juli 2018)

Naja, ob man halt 150 Euro in ein Fahrrad investieren soll, welches 400 Euro neu kostet. Da sagt mein Verstand eigentlich eher nein


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Mein Rad kostete neu 660€.
Hinten habe ich letztes Jahr ein neues Rad für über 100€ verbaut. Wieso nicht?


----------



## Mosed (22. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Fahre mit dem Rennrad auf dem Radweg und dann weißt du es. Habe ich oben sogar geschrieben. Da machst dir die Räder ziemlich schnell kaputt.



naja, kommt ja auf den Radweg drauf an. Es gibt jede Menge Möchtegernprofis, die grundsätzlich auf der Straße fahren selbst wenn der Radweg in einem normalen Zustand und damit im selben wie die Straße oder sogar besser als die Straße ist.

Meistens/Oft könnten die sicherlich auf dem Radweg fahren, aber das wäre ja uncool. 

Bin aber noch kein Rennrad gefahren, wäre mir auch allgemein viel zu hart. Selbst an meinem Trekkingrad habe ich eine gefederte Sattelstütze und eine Federgabel. Ein Fully ist nochmal viel komfortabler.
Ich habe allgemein keinen Bock auf der Straße zu fahren. Ich suche immer Alternativen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Das stimmt. Oftmals sind die Radwege befahrbar, aber manchmal eben auch nicht ansatzweise.

Wenn ich ü30 km/h fahre, ist es aber auch aus einem anderen Grund unangenehm. Die meisten fahren langsamer und manche Schlangenlinien. Wie willst du da dann überholen? Oder es laufen ständig Fußgänger auf den Radweg. Da ist die Straße dann sicherer.


----------



## pedi (22. Juli 2018)

wie so manch andere.
wie letzten montag bei "Unkraut" gezeigt wurde, scheuen manche nicht mal vor strengenstes geschützen hochmooren zurück.
diese deppen brettern über die geschützte flora und fauna ohne die allergeringste rücksicht darauf zu nehmen, dass dieses moorleben jahre und jahrzehnte braucht, um sich wieder zu erholen.


----------



## Offset (22. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Fahre mit dem Rennrad auf dem Radweg und dann weißt du es. Habe ich oben sogar geschrieben. Da machst dir die Räder ziemlich schnell kaputt.



Wenn die Radwege so sind versteh ich es ja, aber die Profis die ich öfters sehen fahren auf einer Straße, die deutlich schlechter ist als der Radweg daneben.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2018)

Dumme Menschen gibt es überall. Gepflasterte Radwege neben geteerten Straßen sind aber tatsächlich ein Graus.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2018)

Auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg werden Rad- und Auto-/Busspuren auf etwa einem halben Kilometer sechs mal gekreuzt.  Das ist wirklich das dümmste was ich je gesehen habe und immer wieder Ursache für brenzlige Situationen, wenn Ortsunkundige am Verkehr teilnehmen.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Oftmals sind die Radwege befahrbar, aber manchmal eben auch nicht ansatzweise.
> 
> Wenn ich ü30 km/h fahre, ist es aber auch aus einem anderen Grund unangenehm. Die meisten fahren langsamer und manche Schlangenlinien. Wie willst du da dann überholen? Oder es laufen ständig Fußgänger auf den Radweg. Da ist die Straße dann sicherer.


Fußgänger am Radweg nerven wirklich. Dazu die anderen Radfahrer. Egal ob die jetzt nebeneinander fahren, oder in Schlangenlinien, oder genau in der Mitte damit du nicht überholen kannst...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Fußgänger am Radweg nerven wirklich. Dazu die anderen Radfahrer. Egal ob die jetzt nebeneinander fahren, oder in Schlangenlinien, oder genau in der Mitte damit du nicht überholen kannst...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Das ist eins der Probleme:  Radwege sind NICHT dafür gebaut worden dass Fahrradfahrer sich darauf überholen können.  Dabei sind die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede hier oft viel größer als zwischen motorisierten Verkehrsteilnehmern.

Wenn ich sowieso 35 oder so fahre nutze ich dafür dann die normale Fahrspur, aber so richtig gut ist das alles nicht.

Ich glaube ich ziehe in die Niederlande ...


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist eins der Probleme:  Radwege sind NICHT dafür gebaut worden dass Fahrradfahrer sich darauf überholen können.  Dabei sind die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede hier oft viel größer als zwischen motorisierten Verkehrsteilnehmern.
> 
> Wenn ich sowieso 35 oder so fahre nutze ich dafür dann die normale Fahrspur, aber so richtig gut ist das alles nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube ich ziehe in die Niederlande ...


Generell sind Niederlande/Skandinavien hier weitaus fortschrittlicher. Von Österreich will ich gar nicht anfangen. 
Bei uns jubeln die Leute weil Radfahrer 50€ Strafe zahlen weil die Polizei an einer ungeregelten Kreuzung die Geschwindigkeit misst. Laut Gesetz darf der Radfahrer eine ungeregelte Kreuzung nur mit 10 km/h einfahren. 
Leider haben wir keine Tachopflicht. Und als Autofahrer musst du schon sehr viel schneller als erlaubt unterwegs sein um 50€ zahlen zu müssen. Davon abgesehen dass 10km/h zuviel beim Rad ungleich geringere Folgen nach sich ziehen als beim Auto. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen dass 10km/h zuviel beim Rad ungleich geringere Folgen nach sich ziehen als beim Auto.


Na ja, der Fahrradfahrer gefährdet sich und andere schon merklich, wenn er mit einer deutlich höheren Geschwindigkeit über eine Kreuzung fährt, die durch fehlende Beschilderung die Aufmerksamkeit aller erfordert. 

Auf meinen täglichen Arbeitswegen durch Hannover sehe ich vielfach, dass gerade Fahrradfahrer ohne Beachtung jeglicher Regeln einfach so fahren, wie gerade Platz ist. Für Autofahrer sind sie in der Stadt aber nicht immer gut erkennbar, was schlimme Folgen für beide Parteien nach sich ziehen kann. Schuld ist leider dann der Autofahrer und nicht derjenige, der durch sein Fehlverhalten erst für diese Situation gesorgt hat.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Oftmals sind die Radwege befahrbar, aber manchmal eben auch nicht ansatzweise.
> 
> Wenn ich ü30 km/h fahre, ist es aber auch aus einem anderen Grund unangenehm. Die meisten fahren langsamer und manche Schlangenlinien. Wie willst du da dann überholen? Oder es laufen ständig Fußgänger auf den Radweg. Da ist die Straße dann sicherer.



Das ist natürlich deine eigene Entscheidung, aber dann genauso egoistisch, wie die Fußgänger, die auf dem Radweg laufen. Wenn du auf der Straße fährst, obwohl es einen Radweg gibt, dann behinderst du die Autos wahrscheinlich genauso wie dich die Fußgänger oder langsamere Radfahrer.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Ich bringe niemanden dazu, eine Vollbremsung zu machen und fahre vorausschauend. Wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt, mache ich einem Auto auch Platz.
Die Fußgänger laufen hingegen einfach wie Schafe.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Na ja, der Fahrradfahrer gefährdet sich und andere schon merklich, wenn er mit einer deutlich höheren Geschwindigkeit über eine Kreuzung fährt, die durch fehlende Beschilderung die Aufmerksamkeit aller erfordert.
> 
> Auf meinen täglichen Arbeitswegen durch Hannover sehe ich vielfach, dass gerade Fahrradfahrer ohne Beachtung jeglicher Regeln einfach so fahren, wie gerade Platz ist. Für Autofahrer sind sie in der Stadt aber nicht immer gut erkennbar, was schlimme Folgen für beide Parteien nach sich ziehen kann. Schuld ist leider dann der Autofahrer und nicht derjenige, der durch sein Fehlverhalten erst für diese Situation gesorgt hat.



Das wäre in etwa so als den Tacho im Auto rauszunehmen und dann die Leute abzustrafen wenn sie zu schnell fahren. 
Wie viele tödliche Unfälle gab es denn zwischen Fußgänger und Radfahrer? Meistens trägt eh der Radfahrer selbst das Risiko, das ist beim Auto nicht so. 

Ich sehe auch genug Autofahrer die vollkommen mit ihrer Aufgabe überfordert sind. Oder einfach unaufmerksam am Handy/Navi herumtippen. Letztens hat mich jemand so knapp überholt das zwischen Lenkstange und Auto vl 30 cm Platz waren. Mindestabstand laut Gesetz wäre 1,50m. Wird aber so gut wie nie eingehalten. An gewissen Straßen bräuchte sich ein Polizist nur hinzustellen und könnte unentwegt Kennzeichen aufschreiben da die Überholmanöver viel zu knapp beim Radfahrer passieren. 
Genauso wird man als Radfahrer angehupt/beschimpft wenn man einen Meter Abstand zu parkenden Autos hält und sie nicht sofort überholen können. Ist mir auch schon passiert, fahre eher knapp bei den parkenden Autos vorbei (da die Autos so eng vorbeifahren...), plötzlich geht die Autotüre auf und eine alte Frau steigt aus. Ich konnte abbremsen, bin aber gleichzeitig etwas ausgewichen und zum Glück kam hinter mir kein LKW, der hätte mich nämlich durchaus erwischen können. 
Seitdem nutze ich mehr Sicherheitsabstand zur Seite, und mir ist es völlig egal wie D e Autofahrer fluchen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2018)

Keine Frage, alles richtig. Grundlegend fehlt heutzutage die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Leider ist sich jeder selbst der nächste.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Keine Frage, alles richtig. Grundlegend fehlt heutzutage die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Leider ist sich jeder selbst der nächste.


Genau so ist es. 
Autofahrer freuen sich wenn den "Fahrradrowdys" endlich mal Grenzen aufgezeigt werden und umgekehrt. Im Endeffekt bringt das aber niemanden weiter. 
Ich bin selbst Fußgänger, Radfahrer und Autofahrer. Eine schlimmste Gruppe kann ich nicht nennen, es gibt überall Idioten. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Verkehr meiden und gut ist. In der Stadt ist es noch schlimmer.


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2018)

Mache ich wo es geht. Bei mir ist es mittlerweile so weit, dass ich mein Auto am Wochenende gar nicht mehr bewege, wenn ich nicht dazu gezwungen werde. Meine Nerven danken es mir.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juli 2018)

Und was machen die, die 5x die Woche mitm Rad zu Arbeit fahren in die Innenstadt?
Ich kann einen Teil über Parkanlagen mitnehmen, wobei das 1-2km mehr werden - wäre ja egal, nur kann ich nervige, zugeparkte usw. Abschnitte nicht wirklich sinnvoll umfahren. 
Nur damit die Autofahrer noch mehr zuparken können, fahre ich definitiv nicht noch Umwege über mehrere Kilometer


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Habe meine Beine überlastet. Zu viele Touren und zu wenig Pausen. Irgendwie ist die Luft raus. Werde jetzt min. 7 Tage pausieren. 

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, sitze ich übermorgen aber bestimmt eh wieder aufm Rad.

Sonntagabende sind richtig schön. Wenig Verkehr, Sonnenschein... Leider eben noch etwas vom Regen abbekommen.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre Fahrrad und Downhill, Auto, Inliner, Motorrad, und lauf auch viel zu Fuß^^. Ich versuche mir Mühe zu geben anderen nicht zur last zu fallen egal ob auf dem Gehweg der Straße oder im Wald. 
ICH würde sagen wer schei*e Moped fährt färt auch schei*e Auto. und ist auch ein dämlicher Fußgänger- Vielleicht ist das nicht "immer" so aber meistens bestimmt. 
Es ist der Mensch selbst der Probleme macht nicht die Fortbewegungart. Viele haben nur eines im Auge--Ihr eigens erdachtes Recht. Traurige Welt


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Verkehr meiden und gut ist. In der Stadt ist es noch schlimmer.


Geht nicht. Weg zur Arbeit, Uni, etc. Es gibt bei uns in der Stadt mehrere Hauptverkehrswege für Radfahrer, aber die sind teilweise vollkommen überlastet. 
Dann gibts auf derselben Strecke noch zwei Bushaltestellen. Da steigen dann Leute aus/ein, am Radweg. Mittlerweile wurde da eine Engstelle ausgebaut, eine Fahrspur weniger für den Verkehr, breiterer Radweg und es fährt sich viel angenehmer. 
Das Problem ist halt dass viele Routen relativ alternativlos sind. Einbahnstraßen, keine Radwege, fehlende Überquermöglichkeiten an Hauptverkehrsadern. Dazu haben wir mitten in der Stadt einen Berg, und auf einer Seite ist noch ein Fluss, sprich die Geografie hilft auch nicht mit^^ 
Meist ist es besser langsamer auf diese Hauptverkehrsstrecken zu fahren als woanders, da diese noch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

Offset schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären, warum manche mit dem Rennrad immer auf der Straße fahren müssen, obwohl es einen Radweg gibt? Das geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf.



Wenn die Fahrradwege neu sind, fahr ich auf den Fahrradwegen, weil es sicherer ist.
Viele Radwege sehen aber aus wie eine Mondlandschaft und mit dem Rennrad hat man

1. Schmale Reifen, die sich blöd verkeilen könnten, was zum Sturz führen könnte
2. Nicht die Stabilste Bauweise, weshalb die Räder/Reifen kaputt gehen könnten 
3. Keinerlei Federung, weshalb man jedes Schlagloch enorm spürt, was auf die Arme, die Schultern und v.a. auf den Hintern geht 

Wenn die Fahrradwege mal erneuert werden würden, wäre das echt spitze.
Trotzdem gibt es teilweise auch Rennradfahrer, die auf der Straße fahren, obwohl nebenan ein top Fahrradweg ist. Die verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich würde einen Radweg immer der Straße vorziehen.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2018)

Bei mir stünde bald der große Service für die Gabel an. Ich überlege im Moment ob ich den nichtmal selbst versuchen sollte.... fahr ne "Fox 36 TALAS RC2". Einschicken oder nicht?


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juli 2018)

Gabel machen ist beim Fahrrad nicht so das Thema wichtig ist aber Zeit nehmen dafür, wegen der Sorgfalt.^^


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2018)

Ja das ist schon klar, ist wie mit allem anderen eigentlich auch. Ich hab nur schon öfter gehört das die Fox da quasi kleine Zicken sind, und ich nicht weiß ob ich damit "Anfangen" soll.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juli 2018)

hmm Fox machte mir bisher keine Probleme ehr diese Suntours... Für Rockshox und Fox gibt es ja quasi zu jedem Model auch eine Anleitung im Netz wenn man unsicher ist.
Aber Teuer ist Gabel und Dämpfer Service beim Örtlichen Händler auch nicht. Das Präferiere ich meistens.^^


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

Also an die Gabel von meinem MTB gehe ich nicht ran.
Ich müsste mich erst genau einlesen, was man wie macht und dann bräuchte ich auch erst noch entsprechendes Werkzeug.
Bei mir fängt es schon an, dass ich keine Pumpe für meine Luftfederung habe.
Generell lasse ich die Kundendienste am Fahrrad immer machen.
Wenn ich das selbst machen wollte, bräuchte ich erst wieder einen Fahradständer um in angenehmer Höhe zu arbeiten, Anleitungen und diverse Werkzeuge. Dafür habe ich auch gar nicht die Zeit.
Da fahr ich es lieber zu meinem örtlichen Händler, der macht mir dann die Kundendienste für 35€. Wenn ich vorher einen Termin ausmache, macht er mir den Kundendienst sogar sofort wenn ich da bin und ich kann dann nach ner halben Stunde wieder weiterfahren.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Aber Teuer ist Gabel und Dämpfer Service beim Örtlichen Händler auch nicht. Das Präferiere ich meistens.^^



Das stimmt schon... mich hätte es nur mal in den Fingern gejuckt es zu versuchen. Bisher hab ich mich einfach nicht hingetraut. Ansonsten mach ich ja im Prinzip auch alles selbst am Bike. Letztes Jahr hab ich alle Lager erneuert, da hätte der Fachmann wohl nen Vormittag für gebraucht, ich hatte mir Zeit geleasen und dann waren es 1 1/2 Tage.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> der Fachmann wohl nen Vormittag für gebraucht, ich hatte mir Zeit geleasen und dann waren es 1 1/2 Tage.



Fürher, als ich noch Student war, hätte ich es vermutlich selbst probiert.
Mittlerweile arbeite ich 40 Stunden und könnte dafür nicht 1,5 Tage verballern 

Wie war das: Früher hatte ich Zeit, aber kein Geld und heute habe ich Geld, dafür keine Zeit


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juli 2018)

Du bist sehr mutig,  das erste mal Gabelservice machen an einer Talas ui ui ui ui. 
Ernsthaft, bitte mach das nicht selbst bei der Talas, je nachdem was du für ne Talas hast wird das in einer vollkatastrophe enden. 
Z.b die Talas MK4 hat 56 !!!! Dichtungen und Gummis die getauscht werden müssen, ab Talas Mk5 zwar nicht mehr aber die dinger sind die hölle bei nem Service. 
Ich hab selbst ne Talas und mache bei allen meinen Gabeln den Service selbst, nur die Talas die lasse ich machen aus guten Grund


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2018)

Muss grad sagen ich bin mir nichtmal sicher welches Modelljahr die gute hat.. fahrs an nem Canyon Torque EX Vertride von 2014. Denke aber das ist das Modell aus 2012.   (Fox 36 TALAS RC2 FIT Factory Kashima)

Und nein, ich will den Service auch nicht unbedingt selbst machen.. deine Schilderung hat mich jedenfalls bestärkt sie wieder einzuschicken. Mich hats nur in den Fingern gejuckt..


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Fürher, als ich noch Student war, hätte ich es vermutlich selbst probiert.
> Mittlerweile arbeite ich 40 Stunden und könnte dafür nicht 1,5 Tage verballern
> 
> Wie war das: Früher hatte ich Zeit, aber kein Geld und heute habe ich Geld, dafür keine Zeit



Was soll man da als dual Studierender sagen?  

40 Stunden Arbeitswoche und dabei Vollzeit studieren.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juli 2018)

Nur 40 Stunden die Woche, Gott was wäre das für ein Traum,  

@Korgolsh ne 2012er könnte tatsächlich ne MK4 sein, der Horror Pur. Erkennbar ist es an der Höhen Verstellung, die neuen Modelle haben nur noch ne 3 Stufen Verstellung. Aber so oder so das letze was ich mir freiwillig antun würde is der Service bei der Fox.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Juli 2018)

Kann ich im Moment leider auch mitsprechen. 4 Uhr aufstehen, 15 Uhr Heim kommen, lernen, irgendwie das Nötigste machen. Repeat. Würde mich jetzt so gerne auf das Fahrrad setzen und los :/


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juli 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nur 40 Stunden die Woche, Gott was wäre das für ein Traum,



Ich freue mich auch auf die Zeit nach dem Studium, was zum Geier mache ich dann mit den freien 2/3 des Tages und den komplett leeren Wochenenden?!


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2018)

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Dual-"Vollzeit"studium und jetzt sind die Wochenenden. In der Woche bin ich dafür stärker ausgelastet als vorher.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch auf die Zeit nach dem Studium, was zum Geier mache ich dann mit den freien 2/3 des Tages und den komplett leeren Wochenenden?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (24. Juli 2018)

Naturpark Nagelfluhkette : Unter die Raeder gekommen?
schade, dass nicht abkassiert wird.
wäre ich dafür zuständig wären minimum 1000,- fällig, incl. beschlagnahme des bikes.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> Naturpark Nagelfluhkette : Unter die Raeder gekommen?
> schade, dass nicht abkassiert wird.
> wäre ich dafür zuständig wären minimum 1000,- fällig, incl. beschlagnahme des bikes.


Diesen bösen Bengeln sollte man den Hintern gewaltig versohlen!


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

ich finde so ein absolut rücksichtsloses verhalten gar nicht lustig.
es zeigt, dass es hirn- und rücksichtslose affen unter den bikern gibt.
ebenso bei autofahrern, über die ihr euch so bitter beschwert.
machts aber genauso.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Fängst du schon wieder damit an? 
Wir sind alle ebenso Autofahrer, wie Radfahrer und Fußgänger.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

ich mache solange weiter, wie manche von den mountainbikedeppen ein so derart rücksichtsloses verhalten an den tag legen. es gibt gewiss genügend kilometer geeignet wege für euch. da muss man nicht durch ein naturschutzgebiet brettern, das jahrzehnte braucht, um sich zu regenrieren. aber denken ist halt glücksache, hitzestau durch den helm, ums mal verdammt freundlich zu formulieren.
dein smily sagt ja so manches aus.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Juli 2018)

Finde es auch nicht gut, aber mal ehrlich. So wie sich die Menschheit allgemein verhält sind Naturschutzgebiete recht nutzlos. Und deine Art ist sowieso etwas... kein Mensch wird sich so belehren lassen, weil jeder sofort zurecht auf Abstand geht


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

das naturschutzgebiete nicht sinnlos sind, zeigt z.b. der bayerische wald.
stimmt, mein ton ist nicht gerade umgänglich, aber soviel ignoranz und hirnlosigkeit machen mich stinkesauer. ist man nicht in der lage nur mal 10 sekunden nach zu denken, bevor man natur zerstört, seltene tiere aufscheucht und kleinlebewesen tötet?


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch auf die Zeit nach dem Studium, was zum Geier mache ich dann mit den freien 2/3 des Tages und den komplett leeren Wochenenden?!



Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr studiert, aber ich hatte damals in der Uni absolut keinen Stress 
In vielen Vorlesungen war ich gar nicht. Die Skripte wurden eh immer online gestellt und das hat gereicht 
Den Stress hatte ich nur in der Prüfungszeit mit teilweise 4-5 Prüfungen in der Woche und 2 Prüfungen an einem Tag, innerhalb von 3-4 Stunden  Da war das Hirn dann nur noch Brei 

Die, die mit ihren MTBs überall durchheizen, ziehen alle anderen Radfahrer wieder mit in den Dreck.
Wenn ich durch den Wal fahre, bleibe ich nur auf den Wegen. Ich möchte die NAtur genießen und nicht zerstören.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> dein smily sagt ja so manches aus.


Ich habe ein ziemlich gutes Verhältnis zur Natur und fahre nur auf befestigten Straßen. Es geht hier viel mehr darum, dass du alle Radfahrer wieder über einen Kamm scherst.
Wir hatten das Thema bereits.

"Ihr mach es genauso"...


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> das naturschutzgebiete nicht sinnlos sind, zeigt z.b. der bayerische wald.
> stimmt, mein ton ist nicht gerade umgänglich, aber soviel ignoranz und hirnlosigkeit machen mich stinkesauer. ist man nicht in der lage nur mal 10 sekunden nach zu denken, bevor man natur zerstört, seltene tiere aufscheucht und kleinlebewesen tötet?



Dann sag das denen, die es betrifft. Ich hasse es, wenn ich höre: Alle Motorradfahrer sind so..., alle Radfahrer sind so...
Es ist ein verdammt kleiner Teil der Radfahrer, die das missachten und schon wird der Rest der Radfahrer mit in den Dreck gezogen.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

dann lies richtig.
ich habe nie "alle" geschrieben.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juli 2018)

Du sprichst "uns" hier aber direkt an. Und was sollen wir dazu sagen? 

Deppen gibts überall... Also komm mal wieder runter. Ich denke nicht das es hier auch nur einen gibt der das gutheißt. Also auch wenn es immer "ihr Mountainbiker" heißt, ich kenn leider nicht alle...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Ist ja nicht das erste Mal.
Er geht davon aus, dass einer von uns schon zu diesen Deppen gehören wird, die mutwillig die Natur zerstören. Wenn dann aber keiner "hier, ich wars!" schreit, ärgert er sich darüber, dass es niemand zugibt. Einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hat das schon.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

ist mir schon klar, dass das keiner zugibt.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar, dass das keiner zugibt.



Aus deinen Aussagen kann man ja ableiten was du von uns Bikern hältst.. und doch, du scherst alle über einen Kamm. Nur weil wir nicht so reagieren wie du dir das wünscht? 

Hab mir schon lange abgewöhnt mich darüber aufzuregen. Es ändert ja doch nix an der Situation. Kannst mir aber glauben dass das in der Bikecommunity ein oft disskutiertes Thema ist, und wie so oft, der Großteil heißt das bei weitem nicht gut und verurteilt das.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

jaja, disskutieren tun die politiker auch-am handeln klemmts halt dann. tja ,und verurteilen tut die uno auch, manchmal sogar "aufs schärfste", ändert aber nichts, absolut garnichts.
ich schere nicht alle über einen kamm.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juli 2018)

Ok lassen wir das.. troll woanders rum.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar, dass das keiner zugibt.



Alleine mit der Aussage unterstellst du es ja einigen hier oder allen, nur weil sie Mountainbike fahren.

Dann werfe ich jetzt auch was in den Raum: Alle die so hetzen wie du, spannen Schnüre im Wald, verbuddeln Glasscherben in Waldwegen oder hauen Nägel in Wurzeln.
Bist du vielleicht auch einer davon? 

Na, gefällt dir das?

Weil vielelicht 1% der Radfahrer (und das glaube ich nicht einmal) sowas macht, wird der Großteil beschuldigt.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich jetzt auch was in den Raum: Alle die so hetzen wie du, spannen Schnüre im Wald, verbuddeln Glasscherben in Waldwegen oder hauen Nägel in Wurzeln.
> Bist du vielleicht auch einer davon?



Ich hab grad auch überlegt ob ich ihm sowas um die Ohren hauen sollte.. habs dann aber runtergeschluckt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Glaube, mein nächstes Rad wird auch ein Mountainbike sein. Schon lange nicht mehr durch Wälder gefahren.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

bei solchen kommentare wie letzten braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern, wenn man die mountainbiker sonst wo hin wünscht.
@Rage1988,
ist absolut unverschämt und nicht hinnehmbar, du bezichtigst mich in aller öffentlichkeit einer oder mehrer straftaten-gehts noch. wurde gemeldet.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Ich habe lediglich den Wunsch geäußert, mit einem Mountainbike durch den Wald zu fahren und du bezichtigst mich einer Straftat. Gehts noch? 

Ok, genug Spaß gehabt. Mögest du deinen Frieden finden, auf dass du dich nicht mehr aufregen und empören musst.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

ich habe dich keiner straftat bezichtigt.
wenn du auf den gekennzeichneten wegen bleibst, ist doch alles ok.
falls nicht, ist das keine straftat, sondern ignoranz und uneinsichtigkeit, falls wanderer unterwegs sind auch rücksichtslosigkeit.
im übrigen zeigen die meisten kommentare hier, dass das ganze ins lächerliche gezogen wird.
sagt doch fast alles.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> bei solchen kommentare wie letzten braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern, wenn man die mountainbiker sonst wo hin wünscht.
> @Rage1988,
> ist absolut unverschämt und nicht hinnehmbar, du bezichtigst mich in aller öffentlichkeit einer oder mehrer straftaten-gehts noch. wurde gemeldet.



Du bist echt geil xD
Du machst doch auch nichts anderes indem du uns vorwirfst, dass wir durch Naturschutzgebiete heizen.
Es macht keinen Sinn mit dir irgendwie zu diskutieren, weil in deinem Hinr eindeutig was falsch läuft.

Es wird nicht das Thema ins lächerliche gezogen, sondern du, weil dein Verhalten und v.a. deine Kommentare einfach lächerlich sind.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

betrifft wohl eher manche mountainbiker-zu oft aufs hirn gefallen oder an einem baum gebremst.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Außerdem habe ich dich, falls du noch richtig vor Wut lesen kannst, nicht bezichtigt, sondern gefragt



> Bist du vielleicht auch einer davon?



Warte mal, wie hast du geschrieben:


pedi schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar, dass das keiner zugibt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ich habe dich keiner straftat bezichtigt.
> wenn du auf den gekennzeichneten wegen bleibst, ist doch alles ok.
> falls nicht, ist das keine straftat, sondern ignoranz und uneinsichtigkeit, falls wanderer unterwegs sind auch rücksichtslosigkeit.
> im übrigen zeigen die meisten kommentare hier, dass das ganze ins lächerliche gezogen wird.
> sagt doch fast alles.


Die Vergehen werden nicht ins Lächerliche gezogen, sondern lediglich dein Versuch, uns dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Das ist zutiefst ignorant.
Hier hat jeder mindestens einmal geäußert, dass er das auch nicht gut findet.

Pfiati.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

wieso versuchen?
das video ist eindeutig.
ja, wenigstens einer der vernünftig ist.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juli 2018)

Nochmal.. kapierst du das nicht? Das von dir verlinkte Video hat genauso wenig etwas mit uns zu tun, wie ein Video der Verleihung des Literaturnobelpreises mit dir. 

Du kannst uns doch wohl wirklich nicht für etwas Verantwortlich machen mit dem wir nichts zu tun haben?


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Nochmal.. kapierst du das nicht? Das von dir verlinkte Video hat genauso wenig etwas mit uns zu tun, wie ein Video der Verleihung des Literaturnobelpreises mit dir.
> 
> Du kannst uns doch wohl wirklich nicht für etwas Verantwortlich machen mit dem wir nichts zu tun haben?



Komm, lass es. Einfach ignorieren. Ich habe gesehen, dass alle seine letzten Beiträge hier in dem Unterforum waren und alle dienten nur zum Hetzen.
Nicht ein kontruktiver Beitrag.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

konstruktive beiträge kommen doch von euch auch keine.
es wird lächerlich gemacht oder abgestritten.
wieso hat das video nichts mit euch zu tun?
ich meine nicht einen einzelnen hier, sondern die rowdies unter euch, die es wie man deutlich sieht, eindeutig gibt.
wenn sich jeder der hier auf mich eindrischt, lächerlich macht, mich einer straftat bezichtigt usw. kann man annehmen was man will.
getretene hunde beissen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Wenn man wahllos Hunde tritt und trifft, dann kommt es vor, dass sie beißen. Hast du richtig beobachtet.

on topic:
Später ne kleine Regenerationsfahrt machen. War jetzt 2 Tage nicht auf dem Rad, glaube ich. Das geht nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Später ne kleine Regenerationsfahrt machen. War jetzt 2 Tage nicht auf dem Rad, glaube ich. Das geht nicht.



Ich muss auch mal wieder. Ich hab mir nen neuen Sattel gegönnt, weil der ursprüngliche Sattel einfach zu schmal für mich war.
Ich konnte ihn leider noch nicht testen, weil ich bei den Temperaturen gar nicht klar komme


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn man wahllos Hunde tritt und trifft, dann kommt es vor, dass sie beißen. Hast du richtig beobachtet.
> 
> on topic:
> Später ne kleine Regenerationsfahrt machen. War jetzt 2 Tage nicht auf dem Rad, glaube ich. Das geht nicht.



tja, und hier beissen einige.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juli 2018)

Werd heut auch wieder angreifen.. auch wenns brutal heiß is.  Mich hats am Freitag bei ner kleinen Downhillrunde so dermaßen geschmissen, das ich nen paar Tage pause gebraucht hab. Nix schlimmes passiert, aber durch den Aufprall einfach einiges geprellt.. nun gehts aber wieder.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal wieder. Ich hab mir nen neuen Sattel gegönnt, weil der ursprüngliche Sattel einfach zu schmal für mich war.
> Ich konnte ihn leider noch nicht testen, weil ich bei den Temperaturen gar nicht klar komme


Mein Sattel is n schmales Brett und ebenso hart. Komme damit aber klar.

Angepeilte Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit für später: süße 20 km/h.
Zwischendurch vielleicht ne Pause auf einer Bank unterm Baum.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Mein Sattel is n schmales Brett und ebenso hart. Komme damit aber klar.



Bei mir wurde nach ner Zeit untenrum oft alles taub 
Da ich mit meinen 1,95m etwas größer bin, hatte ich die Vermutung, dass der Sattel eben nicht an meinen Beckenknochen aufliegt, sondern dazwischen.
Der alte war 14cm breit und der neue ist jetzt 16,5 cm breit.

Habt ihr eure Sattel genau horizontal in der Waage ausgerichtet?
Viele empfehlen den genau horizontal auszurichten. Ich habe ihn jetzt minimal nach unten geneigt, wodurch ich mehr Druck auf den Handgelenken/Schultern haben sollte und weniger zwischen den Beinen 
Ich bin gespannt, ob es jetzt besser ist.

Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich mich mal vermessen lassen soll und mir dann einen Sattel von SQ Lab holen soll, aber die Dinger kosten mal eben 200€. Dafür kaufen sich andere ein komplettes Rad


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juli 2018)

Hatte ebenfalls das problem das meine Zehen nach ner längeren Fahrt taub wurden, hab dann den Sattel auch etwas geneigt, und das Problem war gegessen.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hatte ebenfalls das problem das meine Zehen nach ner längeren Fahrt taub wurden, hab dann den Sattel auch etwas geneigt, und das Problem war gegessen.



Danke für den Tipp, dann sollte das mit meiner leichten Neigung nach unten jetzt auch hinhauen..
Bei meinem Rennrad hab ich die Probleme komischerweise nicht, aber da bin ich auch noch weiter nach vorne geneigt und fahre nur geteerte Wege.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Mein Sattel ist ziemlich waagerecht. Bei mir werden die Hände nach mehr als 60 Minuten manchmal taub, aber wenn man dann kurz paar Griffe macht, werden sie wieder durchblutet.

Edit:
Toll bin in ein Gewitter gefahren. Innerhalb von paar Minuten 10° Temperaturunterschied und durchnässt.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2018)

Bin gerade in dem Unwetter so nass geworden wie schon lange nicht mehr.  Wo kommt das denn jetzt so plötzlich her?!  Der Wetterbericht steht immer noch auf 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, jetzt und bis nächste Woche.

Für MICH war das nicht so schlimm, aber die ganze Ausrüstung ... 
Ich möchte mich bei Osprey bedanken dass mein Rucksack erfolgreich Laptops, Handys etc trocken gehalten hat, und bei Magura dafür dass ihre  Bremsen auch noch genug Dampf haben wenn sie im Grunde unter Wasser sind. 

Kein Dank geht an den offenbar vollkommen inkompetenten Wetterdienst.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juli 2018)

Musst du mehr durch den Wald fahren, Regenschutz undso [emoji14]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Musst du mehr durch den Wald fahren, Regenschutz undso [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Besonder bei Gewitter 
Wie war das: Eichen sollst du meiden, Buchen sollst du suchen 
Keine Ahnung wer den Spruch in die Welt gesetzt hat, aber der wurde vermutlich unter einer Buche vom Blitz getroffen


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Besonder bei Gewitter
> Wie war das: Eichen sollst du meiden, Buchen sollst du suchen
> Keine Ahnung wer den Spruch in die Welt gesetzt hat, aber der wurde vermutlich unter einer Buche vom Blitz getroffen


Psst, oder es wünscht sich jemand dass mich der Blitz trifft 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Ich mag Gewitter. Ich fuhr heute auch absichtlich hinein. War erfrischend. 

Riesige, kalte Regentropfen waren das. Sehr angenehm.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich mag Gewitter. Ich fuhr heute auch absichtlich hinein. War erfrischend.
> 
> Riesige, kalte Regentropfen waren das. Sehr angenehm.


Kommt darauf an was man machen muss^^ als Zivilist ist mir ein Gewitter oft egal, beim Heer wars desöfteren eher nervig.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an was man machen muss^^ als Zivilist ist mir ein Gewitter oft egal, beim Heer wars desöfteren eher nervig.


Als Jäger waren wie bei Gewitter im Wald und sonst auch fast immer. 

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, ob man mit hoher Trittfrequenz in leichteren Gängen die Regeneration beschleunigen kann. Heute ausprobiert und ich glaube, die Oberschenkel fühlen sich bereits besser an.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Als Jäger waren wie bei Gewitter im Wald und sonst auch fast immer.
> 
> Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, ob man mit hoher Trittfrequenz in leichteren Gängen die Regeneration beschleunigen kann. Heute ausprobiert und ich glaube, die Oberschenkel fühlen sich bereits besser an.


Als Aufklärer hatte man es bei Regen leichter sofern man seine Beobachtungsstelle und Unterkunft wasserdicht gemacht hat. 

Und die Gegner waren meist unaufmerksam  

Höhere Trittfrequenz bei niedrigerem Gang macht die Muskeln generell nicht so müde.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Weniger ermüden ist eine Sache. Das soll aber explizit die Regeneration beschleunigen. Da ich es nie ausprobierte, war es mal an der Zeit...
Werde ich morgen wieder machen.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Musst du mehr durch den Wald fahren, Regenschutz undso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich WAR im Wald. Und am Anfang dachte ich:  "Hey, toll, unter dem Blätterdach bleibe ich ja komplett trocken, vielleicht kann ich das Ende des Regens abwarten?"
Aber natürlich muss in dem Moment, wo ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht habe zum Arbeiten in den Wald rauszufahren um der Hitze zu entkommen, der einzige starke Regen des Monats einsetzen. 
Da war dann nicht mehr viel zu machen. Ich wollte nicht unbedingt morgen meinem Chef erklären warum genau ich jetzt den nächsten Laptop brauche ...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Weniger ermüden ist eine Sache. Das soll aber explizit die Regeneration beschleunigen. Da ich es nie ausprobierte, war es mal an der Zeit...
> Werde ich morgen wieder machen.



Leichter Ausdauersport im niedrigen Pulsbereich beschleunigt die Regeneration. Es wird sogar empfohlen nach Kraftsport, bzw dem Joggen noch eine Runde Fahrrad zu fahren.

Ich mach das auch, wirkt bei mir nur nicht, weil ich fahre wie ein Gestörter


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ich mach das auch, wirkt bei mir nur nicht, weil ich fahre wie ein Gestörter


Ich kenne das Problem. Spätestens sobald ich den ersten Rennradfahrer sehe, packt mich der Ehrgeiz und es ist eh vorbei.
Werde es gleich noch einmal ausprobieren. Kann in der Nacht jetzt eh nicht schlafen, sodass es egal ist, wenn ich nachts ne Radtour starte. Bei Vollmond bestimmt auch mal ne schöne Erfahrung.
Sonst stehe ich dann immer mitten auf dem Feld und heule ihn an. 

Edit: Das war nix mit Regeneration... aber verdammt spaßig! Eine Stunde Vollgas.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Juli 2018)

Ich kann einfach nicht langsam. Ich will an die Grenzen gehen, Fortschritt. Sei es beim Fahrradfahren oder Laufen. Klar, Regeneration gehört dazu, aber das mach ich dann durch Ruhepausen.

Hab mir durch das Strecken einen Krampf in der Wade geholt, beim Aufstehen. Tut schon gut weh. Muss auf der Arbeit 8 Stunden stehen und wollte um 15 Uhr mich aufs Fahrrad setzen und endlich wieder Sport machen. Ich kotze so ab, wenn das nicht geht. Ist mir so kack egal ob es 36 Grad werden oder sonst was, ich brauch das


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juli 2018)

Ab in den Sonnenuntergang zur Mondfinsternis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juli 2018)

Ich liebe knallige Farben bei MTBs. Dein Grün gefällt mir auch.
Meins ist Mattschwarz und Orange, war ne Sonderedition.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2018)

Jop is Tiefschwarz Matt RAL 9005 8 Schichten, das Grün ist ne Spezialfarbe selbst abgemixt und an die Folie angepasst, die ganzen Decals sind ne Spezialfolie, UV Aktives Fluoreszierendes Neon Grün, hab ich im übrigen selbst gemacht, teilweise den Original Schriftzug teilweise nen abgewandelten Schriftzug und paar kleine Gimmicks.
Hab das Bike gekauft da war es quasi nen Schrotthaufen wo Lediglich der Rahmen wirklich noch Top in schuss war, nichtmal Tiefe Kratzer hatte er. 
So sah die Kiste aus als ich sie kaufte vor nem Jahr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die gegenwart



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man sich garnicht vorstellen wieviel Arbeit in so nem Bike steckt wenn man es auf jedes einzelteil zerlegt, und wie Teuer sowas werden kann wenn man jedes Teil austauscht, jedes Lager, jeder Bolzen, jede Rostige schraube, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grunde hab ich das Bike noch einmal Komplett neu Gebaut


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juli 2018)

Wie viel hätte denn der Rahmen neu gekostet bzw wie viel hast du im.Endeffekt gespart? 
Mir ist schon klar dass es primär nicht darum geht, aber rein interessenshalber^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2018)

Wird schwer zu sagen, Den Rahmen bekommt man ja nicht einzeln, und dann kommt noch die Besonderheit dazu das es nen Limitierter Rahmen war aufgrund des Worldcup Sieges von Gee Atherton mit solch einem Bike. 
Gespart hab ich aber kein Stück, weil ich einige Änderungen hab die da wären die Bremsanlage, der 35mm Lenker samt Vorbau, die getunte Boxxer, andere Räder. 
Da is schon ne gute 2 stellige Summe rein geflossen, was mitunter aber damit zu begründen ist das ich die Originalteile in Frankreich beim Hersteller bestellt hab.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juli 2018)

Respekt, sieht nach sauberer Arbeit aus.
Das sah vorher echt bescheiden aus und danach einfach geil


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2018)

Die Lackierung ist nicht so super, allerdings war das gar nicht mein Ziel, man darf nicht vergessen das ich mit der Kiste im Bikepark Fahre, die meiste Arbeit ist tatsächlich in die Technik eingeflossen, ich mags nur gerne Individuell und irgendwie spiel ich gern mit Farbkombinationen rum, erkennt man auch an meinem Cube was ich auch komplett vom Nackten Rahmen ab selbst zusammengestellt und aufgebaut hab.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Juli 2018)

Ich habe jetzt gestern endlich meinen neuen Sattel getestet. 2 Stunden durch den Wald und über Felder.
Im Wald war es ganz angenehm, auf den offenen Wegen wurde ich eher gegrillt 

Der Sattel ist wirklich besser. Die Probleme, die ich sonst hatte, hatte ich mit dem Sattel nicht mehr.

Dafür hat sich plötzlich beim Schalten meine Kette äußerst blöd zwischen Ritzel und der Strebe zum Hinterrad verkeilt.
Da ist jetzt schön der Lack ab -.-


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Juli 2018)

Als ich mal 3 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad saß, bekam ich wegen der Härte des Sattels richtige Gesäßschmerzen. Brauchte dann auch wieder gute 4-5 Fahrten, damit die Schmerzen weg sind und nicht mehr kommen.

Ist wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie mit dem Schienbein, wenn man nicht mehr gegen den Baum tritt. Da geht das auch schnell.


----------



## pedi (30. Juli 2018)

nur mal eine frage:
wie schaut es mit gewährleistung/garantie aus, wenn die bikes selber zusammen gebaut werden?
es sind doch wohl teile verschiedener hersteller?
muss ich mir das wie bei einem eigenbaupc vorstellen-z.b. grafikkarte defekt, ausbauen, hersteller bzw. händler tauscht um?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2018)

Ja, so ungefähr. Du hast natürlich immer noch Gewährleistung auf die einzelnen Teile.

Eines der nervigeren Probleme ist meiner Erfahrung nach, dass Werkstätten einen als Kunden ablehnen weil sie bei selbstgebauten Bikes keine Verantwortung für Änderungen übernehmen können. 


Ich habe gerade einen neuen Satz Bremsbeläge bestellt ... 46€ !!  Manche Autobremsen sind billiger zu warten!


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen neuen Satz Bremsbeläge bestellt ... 46€ !!  Manche Autobremsen sind billiger zu warten!



Die wissen auch nicht mehr, was sie noch verlangen sollen. Sowas finde ich absolut unverschämt.
Selbst die fürs Motorrad bekommt man paarweise schon für 10-30€. Sogar die mit Sinter Belägen kosten von Brembo gerade mal 39€ für Motorräder.


Edit: Ok, was hast du denn für Beläge gekauft? Aus Gold? 
Ich habe gerade geschaut und bei Amazon bekommt man sogar 2 Sätze von Shimano für 11€.
Selbst von SRAM kostet ein Satz 15€.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Original-Beläge. Es gibt drei Versionen, ich hab die Race-Version bestellt.

Das war dafür der billigste Anbieter, man kann auch mehr zahlen ...


----------



## dekay55 (31. Juli 2018)

Ui Ui da hat Magura aber ganz schön an der schraube gedreht, leztes jahr waren die Race beläge noch für um die 13-14e zu bekommen. Wobei Magura Race beläge nicht wirklich super sind, Eingefahren sind die erst kurz bevor die Verschleisgrenze erreicht ist 
Was die Garantie und Gewährleistung angeht, ich hab natürlich auf die Einzelteile Garantie.
Bsp. hab ich von Cube auf meinem Rahmen eine 6 Jährige Garantie auf Rahmenbruch,  das nervige daran ist halt wenn es wirklich zum Garantie fall kommen sollte das ich das komplette Bike zerlegen muss um den einzelnen Rahmen einzuschicken. 
Ich hatte grad jetzt nen Garantiefall bei meiner Sram Guide R Bremsanlage, die bekomm ich von SRAM anstandslos komplett ersetzt und gegen eine Neue bessere Version getauscht ( Guide RS ) 
Es ist also von der Handhabung wie bei nem selbstbau PC. nur das im Fahrradbereich die Händler und Hersteller weitaus Kulanter sind. 

Das nen Händler es ablehnt an nem Selbstgebauten Bike zu schrauben liegt eigentlich weniger an der Gewährtleistung, die muss ein Fahrradladen nämlich nur auf die Verbauten Teile geben wenn er etwas Austauscht, eigentlich liegt es eher daran das die nix daran verdienen und die teile einfach zu Speziell sind.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Original-Beläge. Es gibt drei Versionen, ich hab die Race-Version bestellt.
> 
> Das war dafür der billigste Anbieter, man kann auch mehr zahlen ...



Uih, also ich knall da einfach günstigere drauf. Vielleicht halten günstigere Beläge nicht ganz so lange, aber wenn ich dafür nur die Hälfte oder noch weniger zahle, ist das in Ordnung.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Uih, also ich knall da einfach günstigere drauf. Vielleicht halten günstigere Beläge nicht ganz so lange, aber wenn ich dafür nur die Hälfte oder noch weniger zahle, ist das in Ordnung.



Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher womit die Bremsen ausgeliefert wurden, aber die ersten Beläge haben ein knappes Jahr gehalten.

Aktuell habe ich die Performance-Beläge drauf und die scheinen noch schneller zu verschleißen, daher jetzt schon mal die Ersatzteilbestellung.


Ich hab mich vor ein paar Monate wirklich hart auf die Nase gelegt als die ersten Beläge durch waren. Stellt sich heraus, wenn sie zu dünn werden können sie die Bremse schon bei ganz seichtem Druck am Bremshebel komplett blockieren und bleiben dann in dieser Position. Sie scheinen sich irgendwie zu verkanten. 
Das will ich ungerne wiederholen.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich vor ein paar Monate wirklich hart auf die Nase gelegt als die ersten Beläge durch waren. Stellt sich heraus, wenn sie zu dünn werden können sie die Bremse schon bei ganz seichtem Druck am Bremshebel komplett blockieren und bleiben dann in dieser Position. Sie scheinen sich irgendwie zu verkanten.
> Das will ich ungerne wiederholen.



Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann ist das aber ziemlich lebensgefährlicher Schrott und ein Fall für nen Rückruf. Welche Bremsanlage ist das mit welchen Belägen?


----------



## dekay55 (31. Juli 2018)

Wenn die Bremsen soweit runter sind, dann hättest du das aber schon längst daran merken müssen das der Druckpunkt extrem nach hinten gewandert ist, und dann ist es vollkommen klar das zwischen Voll Zu und Voll Auf kaum mehr nen unterschied ist wenn der Druckpunkt erst kommt wenn die schon volle Kanne zu ist. 
Das hat absolut überhaupt nix mit Lebensgefährlichen Schrott zu tun oder Rückruf Aktion, das lag defintiv am Fahrer weil die Beläge weit mehr runterfahren wurden als es Freigegeben ist, Magura schreibt glaub ich vor bei der MT5 z.b das mindestens 3mm Restbelag vorhanden sein müssen, ansonst kann nämlich die Geringe Menge an Bremsflüssigkeit im Ausgleichsbehälter nicht mehr den erhöhten Kolbenhub in der Bremse Kompensieren und es kommt eben genau zu dem Phänomen Druckpunkt wandert weit nach hinten und die Bremse macht nur noch volle Kanne dicht, oder die Beläge sind so weit unten das die Beläge überhaupt nicht mehr vollen kontakt bekommen sondern lediglich nur noch ein einem kleinen punkt auf die Scheibe kommen was dann damit resultiert das der Bremsbelag sich sofort Verkeilt in dem Spalt der zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe entstanden ist durch den massiven verschleis. 

Das Phänomen hat man bei jeder Scheibenbremse mit Schwimmend gelagerten Belägen, egal ob Auto, Fahrrad, oder Motorrad.

Btw Original hat Magura die Perfomance Beläge verbaut, die Race Beläge ( Sinter ) fand ich wirklich mies, erstens Gequitscht wie sau wenn die bisl warm war, Bremsleistung bei Nässe deutlich niedriger, verschleis extrem, und wie gesagt, nach 150km eingefahren, nach 200km verschlissen. 
Da sind die Performance doch um einiges besser, witzigerweise die besten Beläge find ich die Comfort, die nutzen sich kaum ab, Bremsleistung ist nach wie vor Brachial, Quitschen nicht, Bremsleistung bei Nässe kein unterschied zu Trocken, nach 6 mal Bikepark und 200km immer noch gut, ca die Hälfte jetzt runter. Fading zwar spürbar aber niemals so das man das gefühl hat die Bremsleistung lässt nach oder man muss jetzt herzhafter reingreifen, sie war trotzdem fein dosierbar, und bei einer Session haben meine scheiben sich ziemlich stark verfärbt durch die Hitze.


Scheinbar gibts bei Kompletträdern die Magura Anleitung nicht dazu, die umfasst gut 40 Seiten auf Deutsch mit Hinweisen, erklärungen usw usw. Also da stehen schon relevante dinge drinne die man wissen sollte bevor man losfährt.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann ist das aber  ziemlich lebensgefährlicher Schrott und ein Fall für nen Rückruf. Welche  Bremsanlage ist das mit welchen Belägen?



Magura MT4 und MT5,  mit den ab Werk verbauten Belägen (ich vermute es sind die Performance-Beläge).

Und  nein, Magura wird sich damit herausreden dass das nur passiert weil da  nicht die empfohlene Bremsscheibe verwendet wird. Davon gibt es exakt  eine. 


dekay55 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bremsen soweit runter sind, dann hättest du das aber schon längst daran merken müssen das der Druckpunkt extrem nach hinten gewandert ist,


Absolut keine Veränderung des Druckpunktes. Durch den anschließenden Einbau neuer Beläge habe ich ja den direkten Vergleich.


dekay55 schrieb:


> und dann ist es vollkommen klar das zwischen Voll Zu und Voll Auf kaum mehr nen unterschied ist wenn der Druckpunkt erst kommt wenn die schon volle Kanne zu ist.


Du hast wohl nicht richtig gelesen. Es geht darum, dass die Bremse verkantet. Dadurch blockiert sie sofort, unabhängig davon wie stark oder leicht der Druck war. Und sie bleibt geschlossen, auch wenn man den Hebel loslässt oder stehen bleibt.  Einzige Möglichkeit sie wieder zu lösen ist, das Rad rückwärts zu rollen.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Das hat absolut überhaupt nix mit Lebensgefährlichen Schrott zu tun oder Rückruf Aktion, das lag defintiv am Fahrer weil die Beläge weit mehr runterfahren wurden als es Freigegeben ist,


Wie soll man das denn prüfen?  Ist ja nicht so als ob mal jemand auf die Idee käme irgendeinen Indikator zu verbauen ... 


dekay55 schrieb:


> Magura schreibt glaub ich vor bei der MT5 z.b das mindestens 3mm Restbelag vorhanden sein müssen,


Bremsbeläge sind doch nicht mal 3mm dick wenn sie neu sind?!


dekay55 schrieb:


> ansonst kann nämlich die Geringe Menge an Bremsflüssigkeit im Ausgleichsbehälter nicht mehr den erhöhten Kolbenhub in der Bremse Kompensieren


Nö der Hydraulik ging es noch super. Natürlich waren die Kolben relativ weit rausgefahren aber sie haben noch keine weiteren Probleme gezeigt.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Btw Original hat Magura die Perfomance Beläge verbaut, die Race Beläge ( Sinter ) fand ich wirklich mies, erstens Gequitscht wie sau wenn die bisl warm war, Bremsleistung bei Nässe deutlich niedriger, verschleis extrem, und wie gesagt, nach 150km eingefahren, nach 200km verschlissen.
> Da sind die Performance doch um einiges besser, witzigerweise die besten Beläge find ich die Comfort, die nutzen sich kaum ab, Bremsleistung ist nach wie vor Brachial, Quitschen nicht, Bremsleistung bei Nässe kein unterschied zu Trocken, nach 6 mal Bikepark und 200km immer noch gut, ca die Hälfte jetzt runter. Fading zwar spürbar aber niemals so das man das gefühl hat die Bremsleistung lässt nach oder man muss jetzt herzhafter reingreifen, sie war trotzdem fein dosierbar, und bei einer Session haben meine scheiben sich ziemlich stark verfärbt durch die Hitze.


Ich habe gerade die Performance Beläge drauf und werde dann als nächstes die Race Beläge fahren, mal sehen was daran anders ist. Laut Magura sollen sie im Trockenen besser bremsen, im Nassen genauso gut, aber etwas lauter sein und schneller verschleißen.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. Juli 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das Phänomen hat man bei jeder Scheibenbremse mit Schwimmend gelagerten Belägen, egal ob Auto, Fahrrad, oder Motorrad.



Dass zu sehr abgefahrene Bremsbeläge die Bremse zum Blockieren bringen bei Auto oder Motorrad würde wohl dazu führen, dass die Hersteller massenweise verklagt werden. Da passiert selbst nichts, wenn man Metall auf Metall bremst und außerdem gibt es dort Verschleißindikatoren.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Juli 2018)

Wann hast du das letze mal beim Auto schwimmend gelagerte Bremsbeläge gesehen  Brauchste mir als Autoschrauber auf jeden fall nich erklären, und ich weis auch was passiert wenn du bis aufs Metal runter bremmst hab schon genug Idioten gesehen die so rumfahren, in der Werkstatt hab ich auch nen sehr schönes Andenken von nen 190, ne Bremsscheibe so heftigst runtergebremst das einseitig nur noch die Lamellen da sind aber keine Bremsfläche. 

Und trotzdem kanns dir unter umständen passieren das die Bremsklötze sich verkeilen, vorallem dann wenn das Bremsbild der Beläge nicht zur Scheibe passt, das kann dir sogar bei nagelneuen Belägen passieren wenn du vergisst die Anzufasen, wobei meist bricht dir die Kante weg. Gibt X möglichkeiten warum das passieren kann, allerdings immer nur wenn man ne Bremse außerhalb der Spezifikationen fährt oder man irgendwas selbst vermurkst hat. 

@Stryke ich hab schon richtig gelesen, das war nur ein Fallbeispiel was auch passieren kann wenn die Beläge zu weit runterfährst. Hab ja auch gleichzeitig dein Phänomen beschrieben, man muss halt bedenken die MT5 und Mt7 sind Hochleistungsbremsanlagen, das ist Technisch bisl aufwendiger gestaltet als ne normale 2 Kolben Bremse daher brauchen die auch bisl mehr Pflege und Wartung, zumal die Funktionsweise bei ner 4 Kolben Anlage weitaus aufwendiger ist, hier wird nämlich tatsächlich der Bremsbelag nicht gleichmäßig auf die Scheibe gedrückt, und somit ist die gefahr des verkannten eben hier auch bisl anders gegeben als bei ner 2 Kolben Anlage deren Aufbau weitaus simpler ist, auser jene 2 Kolben Anlagen wo die Bremsbeläge ebenfalls nicht gleichmäßig sondern Schräg an die Scheibe geführt werden.

Ich weiß ja das bei dir die MT5 blockiert haben muss allein von der Logik, aber auch so ohne das hintergrund wissen hätte ich jetzt gesagt die MT5 wars bei dir. 

Anbei mal paar Auszüge aus dem Magura Handbuch für die MT Bremsen Version 2018 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. Juli 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wann hast du das letze mal beim Auto schwimmend gelagerte Bremsbeläge gesehen



So ziemlich jedes normale Auto, wenn es nicht gerade ein teurerer Sportwagen ist, hat Schwimmsättel.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hab ja auch gleichzeitig dein Phänomen beschrieben, man muss halt bedenken die MT5 und Mt7 sind Hochleistungsbremsanlagen, das ist Technisch bisl aufwendiger gestaltet als ne normale 2 Kolben Bremse daher brauchen die auch bisl mehr Pflege und Wartung, zumal die Funktionsweise bei ner 4 Kolben Anlage weitaus aufwendiger ist, hier wird nämlich tatsächlich der Bremsbelag nicht gleichmäßig auf die Scheibe gedrückt, und somit ist die gefahr des verkannten eben hier auch bisl anders gegeben als bei ner 2 Kolben Anlage deren Aufbau weitaus simpler ist


So groß ist der Unterschied nicht. Und der Druck ist auf allen vier Kolben gleich, da sie im selben Hydrauliksystem arbeiten. 

Unterschiedlich viel Druck lässt sich da nur erzeugen, wenn entweder die Kolben unterschiedlich groß sind (was bei manchen Bremsen absichtlich gemacht wird) oder ein Kolben nicht mehr funktioniert, beispielsweise aus welchem Grund auch immer festklemmt. 

Im Normalfall sollte es aber unter keinen Umständen vorkommen dass die Bremsbeläge ihre Position verändern oder sich verkeilen können.


----------



## Mosed (1. August 2018)

Dieses "Bremsbeläge einfahren" ist doch echt Verarschung, aber vermutlich aus Haftungsgründen drin. Wo und wie soll man denn bitte 30-50x auf 30 km/h beschleunigen und wieder Abbremsen ohne dass jemand die Leute mit den Zwangsjacken ruft?   Außerdem fehlt eine Angabe wie stark man jedesmal abbremsen soll. 

Auch bescheuert sind die Bremsscheiben mit ungleichmäßiger Lochung. Gibt es ja z.B. auch bei Magura und ist bei mir verbaut. An der Vorderachse führt das zu kräftigen Rucken bei einer starken Bremsung, weil die Bremswirkung regelmäßig anders ist. Wie kann man so eine Scheibe als Profi auf den Markt bringen? Man kann ja je nach maximal erlaubter Belastung die Löcher unterschiedlich groß machen, aber doch nicht mehrere cm ohne Löcher!


----------



## Offset (1. August 2018)

Meine Formula R1 für hinten ist am Lenker undicht, es geht sogar schon der Lack ab vom guten DOT 4. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir so ein überteuerten Ersatzteil kaufen soll oder nicht, den Druckpunkt hält sie komischerweise.
Die Belagnachstellung ist auch nicht mehr so richtig gut, hat jemand eine Idee wie man die Kolben wieder gangbar machen kann?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2018)

Mosed schrieb:


> Dieses "Bremsbeläge einfahren" ist doch echt  Verarschung, aber vermutlich aus Haftungsgründen drin. Wo und wie soll  man denn bitte 30-50x auf 30 km/h beschleunigen und wieder Abbremsen  ohne dass jemand die Leute mit den Zwangsjacken ruft?   Außerdem fehlt eine Angabe wie stark man jedesmal abbremsen soll.


Das ist auch übertrieben. Meiner Erfahrung nach reichen 10 kräftige Bremsvorgänge (abseits der Straße!) damit sie brauchbar funktionieren. Sie werden danach zwar noch mal etwas besser, aber ein bisschen Änderungen in der Bremskraft sind ja eh normal, je nachdem wann sie mal nass oder dreckig wird.


Mosed schrieb:


> Auch bescheuert sind die Bremsscheiben mit ungleichmäßiger Lochung. Gibt  es ja z.B. auch bei Magura und ist bei mir verbaut. An der Vorderachse  führt das zu kräftigen Rucken bei einer starken Bremsung, weil die  Bremswirkung regelmäßig anders ist. Wie kann man so eine Scheibe als  Profi auf den Markt bringen? Man kann ja je nach maximal erlaubter  Belastung die Löcher unterschiedlich groß machen, aber doch nicht  mehrere cm ohne Löcher!


Ich fahre auf meinen Magura Bremsen diese Scheiben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da sitzen die Bremsen auch ein Stück weit auf dem Ansatz der Speichen, wodurch sie bei stärkerem Bremsen auch leicht "rubbeln". Das ist weiter kein Problem, aber man spürt es.



Offset schrieb:


> Meine Formula R1 für hinten ist am Lenker undicht, es geht sogar schon der Lack ab vom guten DOT 4. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir so ein überteuerten Ersatzteil kaufen soll oder nicht, den Druckpunkt hält sie komischerweise.
> Die Belagnachstellung ist auch nicht mehr so richtig gut, hat jemand eine Idee wie man die Kolben wieder gangbar machen kann?


Bei der R1 sitzt zwischen den Belägen eine Feder die sie zurückstellt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Bremse auch noch mal selbst die Kolben zurückzieht, aber vermutlich schon. Das ist dann üblicherweise so geregelt, dass die Dichtung zwischen Kolben und Bremssattel fest mit beiden verbunden ist und sich verformt wenn der Kolben rausgeht und ihn wieder zurückzieht.  
Ich denke nicht dass man die einzeln wechseln kann, da ist es vermutlich einfacher den ganzen Bremssattel zu tauschen. 

Wenn aber gleichzeitig auch die Griffeinheit leckt ...  dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt empfehlen auf Dauer mal eine neue Bremse zu kaufen.


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2018)

Schmeis die R1 weg, die ist nicht Undicht, das ist ne Fehlkonstruktion, die Entlüftung sitzt direkt hinter dem Geber an der Stelle wo der Schlauch in den Geber reingeht, dort süfft die R1 immer, ich hab auch ne R1 hier rumliegen mit exakt dem verhalten, Kolben Gangbar machen ist bei der R1 relativ "Einfach" das hatte ich bei der R1 und der RX auch schon, Bremstaub setzt sich am Kolben ab und sorgt dafür das er nicht mehr sauber zurück fährt. 

Bremssattel ausbauen, und mit Druckluft vorsichtig die Kolben rausspringen lassen, alles sauber machen, ggf. Simmerringe ersetzen, zusammenbauen. Fertig. Da du da aber Regelmässig machen musst und die Ersatzteile für Formular Bremsen verdammt Teuer sind würd ich dir raten die Formular in Rente zu schicken, ich hab auch 3 Formular Bremsen in Rente geschickt weil einfach Schrott ( RX, R1, C1 ) 

Btw Zwischen Kolben und Bremssattel sitzt nie eine Dichtung, das sind Simmerringe, und je nachdem was das für welche sind ist der Wechsel ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht möglich. Auch ist die Feder nicht dafür da die Bremsbeläge zurückzustellen, sondern das ist lediglich eine Führung, das ist die Spange die zwischen die Beläge kommt. Jeder Bremssattel muss den Kolben eigenständig zurückziehen in einem Geschlossenem System, Drückst du den Hebel entsteht überdruck und drückt den Kolben raus, lässt man den Hebel los fällt der Druck auf Normal zurück und zieht damit auch den Kolben wieder mit rein. Drückt der Kolben jetzt etwas weiter raus weil die Beläge verschlissen sind, dann wird aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter soviel Flüssigkeit entnommen wie benötigt wird um den höheren Kolbenhub zu realisieren, fertig ist die Automatische Belagnachstellung, deswegen musst du ja auch die Anlage öffnen am AGB wenn du die Kolben zurückdrückst beim Wechsel der Beläge. 

@Mosed ich versteh es einfach nicht warum so viel leute Probleme haben, ich fahr ne 2017er und ne 2018er MT5 auf Storm HC Scheiben, man hört die unterschiedlichen löcher jap, aber man spürt sie kein Stück, weder vorn noch hinten. Weder mit den Perfomance noch mit dem Comfort Belägen hab ich irgend nen problem gehabt mit Ruckeln, mit den Performance Belägen ist lediglich das Flattern das man durch die Löcher hört lauter, das liegt aber vermutlich dadran das ich die Peformance beläge nicht so Stark angefast hab wie die Comfort Beläge. Wenn man die Beläge überhaupt nicht anfast und einfach draufschmeist, dann könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das man das Flattern auch als Rubbeln spürt.


----------



## Offset (2. August 2018)

Naja, ich schau erstmal was ich ohne viel Geldeinsatz noch machen kann, ich spar mein Geld lieber für ein Fully.

Welche Bremsen würden sich denn als Ersatz eignen? Mehr Leistung als die Formula R1 brauche ich nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (2. August 2018)

Wenn du dir eh nen Fully holen willst, spar dir das Geld, Defekt ist sie ja nicht wirklich, sie hat eben nur das typische süffen von der Membran, solang sie den Druckpunkt hält und die Leitung außen nicht mit DOT Verschmiert ist sondern die Austrittsstelle wirklich nur an der Verschraubung ist, Fahr sie bis die Beläge Tod sind und überleg dann nochmal ob du ne neue kaufst.   

Ich hab mir nen neues Spielzeug fürs Fahrrad Fahren gekauft 
YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

Sind die Räder von KTM eigentlich gut? Will mir auch ein Fully kaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2018)

Keine Ahnung wie vergleichbar das ist, aber ich habe ein altes KTM Trekkingrad und das ist ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

Habt ihr im Gelände mal n Fatbike ausprobiert? Mich würde interessieren, ob die spaßig zu fahren sind. Leider kann man sich die nicht einfach ausleihen. 

Edit: Habe was gefunden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_kA5nriGdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also eher nichts für mich.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Sind die Räder von KTM eigentlich gut? Will mir auch ein Fully kaufen.



Ich fand KTM immer überteuert. 
KTM ist mittlerweile eine bekannte Marke geworden (Motorräder, Autos, Fahrräder) und da zahlt man eben auch für den Markennamen.

Die FAtbikes habe ich damals in Whistler (Kanada) auch gesehen, nur hat sie keiner gefahren.
Ich vermute, dass die echt viel Kraft schlucken und grad bei engen Passagen könntest du damit Probleme haben.
Im MAtsch oder auf sandigem Untergrund sind die Fatbikes garantiert besser, aber wie oft hat man diese Situation und denkt sich dann: Ach hätte ich jetzt ein Fatbike 

Ich wollte auch immer ein Fully, da ich aber nicht Downhill fahre und ich auch die Berge hinauf fahre, habe ich mich für ein Hardtail entschieden.
Die Fullys sind spitze für bergab, auf normalen Strecken oder bergauf absorbiert die Federung leider viel Kraft, die sonst in Geschwindigkeit umgesetzt werden würde.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

Habe oben ein Video zu den Fatbikes eingefügt. Als Viertrad bestimmt ok. 
Hier liegt nur 2-3 Tage im Jahr Schnee. Dafür ist das zu wenig.

Ich hatte noch nie ein Fully. Der Vortrieb ist mir da auch nicht so wichtig, denn dafür habe ich mein anderes Rad. Später mal zu Lucky Bike und schauen. Der SSV fängt wohl an.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie ein Fully. Der Vortrieb ist mir da auch nicht so wichtig, denn dafür habe ich mein anderes Rad. Später mal zu Lucky Bike und schauen. Der SSV fängt wohl an.



Naja, ich muss hier erstmal selbst auf jeden Berg rauf und da ist es mir lieber, wenn meine Kraft in die Bewegung übergeht.
Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit die Gabelfederung am Lenker zu deaktivieren, was auf ebenen Strecken, Straßen und bergauf auch Kraft spart.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

Das Hochfahren bleibt mir auch nicht erspart. Mountainbike wäre für mich ein reines Spaßgerät. Da ist es dann nicht wichtig, ob ich für die Steigung 5 Sekunden länger brauche. Wichtig ist, wie es dann wieder runter geht. Wenn ich neue Bestzeiten fahren will, mache ich das auf der Straße.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das Hochfahren bleibt mir auch nicht erspart. Mountainbike wäre für mich ein reines Spaßgerät. Da ist es dann nicht wichtig, ob ich für die Steigung 5 Sekunden länger brauche. Wichtig ist, wie es dann wieder runter geht. Wenn ich neue Bestzeiten fahren will, mache ich das auf der Straße.



Es geht ja nicht darum, dass du länger brauchst, sondern dass du mehr Kraft brauchst und deswegen schneller ausgepowert bist.
Ich habe keinen Vergleich, aber das ist das, was ich gelesen habe und was logisch wäre.. Ich sehe auch Leute mit Fullys immer nur bergab fahren


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

Das Mehr an Kraftverbrauch kannst du ja durch geringeres Tempo ausgleichen, wenn es dir zu anstrengend ist. Normalerweise dauert es aber recht lange bis ich ausgepowert bin. Sobald ich damit durch den Wald radle, werde ich Rückmeldung geben. 
All die Strecken, die ich zuvor mit meinem Rad nicht fahren durfte. Das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. August 2018)

mMn sind diese Fatbikes mehr Spielerei und Trend als sinnvolles Fahrrad.

Mag sein, dass sie im trockenen Sand oder tiefen Matsch Vorteile haben, aber wer fährt da schon 80% seiner Touren, sodass sich ein spezielles Rad dafür lohnt?
Da ist es bestimmt weitaus effizienter sein normales MTB durch so einen Abschnitt zu schieben oder zu tragen.

Tiefer Schnee zb im Wald wäre vielleicht noch ein Argument. Bei normalen Schneehöhen, wo sich die Reifen noch bis zum Boden durchschneiden, sollten normale MTBs aber auch besser sein. Erst bei so richtig tiefen Matsch oder festgefrorenen Schneerinnen, stell ich mir das besser vor. Das ist mit meinem normalen MTB im Winter schon herausfordernd.

Wahrscheinlich ist man aber in dem Terrain, in dem sich Fatbikes auszahlen schon zu Fuß schneller


----------



## dekay55 (3. August 2018)

Macht mir nen gefallen, fahrt mal nen 2000€ Fully und kein Baumarkt Fully für 1000€. 

Ich fahr selbst mit meinen DOWNHILL Bikes Buckel hoch, natürlich keine Berge mit langer Steigung, aber ich Fahr damit auch mal nen Steilen Hügel hoch, bei meinem Mongoose das des I Link Systems wippt die Kiste so gut wie gar nicht beim Pedalerien der perfekt eingestellte Highend Dämpfer sorgt für den Rest, der eliminiert fast jegliche Wank bewegung wenn man ihn perfekt einstellt, zugegeben kostete der Dämpfer allein schon ne 4 stellige Summe. Aber ein Fully lebt von einer verdammt guten Federrung und da zählt zwingend dazu das die Dämpfer hochwertig sind, das erklärt auch warum man unter 1000€ gar nicht anfangen brauch mit nem Fully 

Bei meinem Cube ist das auch kein problem, erstens ist die Umlenkung schon so gut umgesetzt das sie kaum Energie frisst, und den rest erledigt der Dämpfer den man entweder ganz dicht macht, auf Climb stellt, oder auf Abfahrt, und das gleiche spiel mit der Gabel, zum Hochfahren wird sie abgesenkt und härter gemacht, jeweils 2 Handgriffe, für die ganz bequemen gibt es das ganze ja auch als Remote für den den Lenker.  Hardtails können schon geil sein, ich vermisse mein Cube LTD Hardtail kein Stück auch wenn das nen knapp 9 Kilo Renner war, mit meinem CUBE AMS bin ich sogar schneller obwohl es 2.5kg mehr wiegt trotz Fully mit 130mm Federweg hinten und 150-110mm Vorne, vorallem aufn Asphalt macht das Fully mehr Spaß. Die Einzigsten Hardtails die ich noch hab sind meine Dirtbikes und selbst da bin ich am überlegen mit ein Fully zu holen


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2018)

Thema Fatbike:
Im Matsch sind die auch nicht so geil, da sie einfach aufschwimmen werden.  Den einzig wirklich sinnvollen Anwendungsfall sehe ich auf Tiefschnee oder am Sandstrand.

Die Reifen haben natürlich auch einen schön dämpfenden Effekt, wodurch man sich weitere Stoßdämpfer sparen kann. Aber ich denke nicht dass sie dadurch wirklich sinnvolle Fahrräder werden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

Ich würde wirklich gerne mal eins fahren. Lustig ist, dass manche damit durch die Stadt fahren. Einsatzgebiet leicht verfehlt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. August 2018)

Würde ich in der Stadt wohnen oder dort hauptsächlich fahren, kann ich mir ein Fatbike aufgrund seiner dämpfenden Eigenschaften gut vorstellen, denn Stadtverkehr ist natürlich die härteste Umgebung für nen Bike meiner Meinung nach, natürlich auf den Alltag bezogen ...
Klar würde sich nen Fully dort auch gut machen.
Für mich ist Stadtverkehr immer ein graus, ungefedert mit 6bar, echt übel


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2018)

Sehe ich auch so. Abgesehen von Bikeparks vielleicht ist der alltägliche Berufsverkehr eine der härtesten Einsätze für ein Fahrrad.


----------



## Mosed (4. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich würde wirklich gerne mal eins fahren. Lustig ist, dass manche damit durch die Stadt fahren. Einsatzgebiet leicht verfehlt.



Warum? Haben Stadtautos keine Federung?... 

In der Stadt gibt es jede Menge Unebenheiten. Gullideckel, Bordsteinkanten, Bodenwellen, etc.

Ich finde ein Fully immer bequemer, der Unterschied zu einem Hardtail ist stark spürbar. Zumindest im Vergleich Trekkingrad (mit gefederter Sattelstütze + Federgabel) zu einem MTB-Fully. Während man bei dem Trekkingrad trotz der Federung Unebenheiten als harten Stoß spürt merkt man beim Fully primär, dass da halt was uneben war.

Ich hätte mein Trekkingrad damals auch gerne vollgefedert gekauft, aber der Aufpreis bei Trekkingrädern ist ja noch krasser als bei MTBs (es gibt auch kaum welche). Aber ich würde mir niemals ein Rad komplett ohne Federung kaufen. Bei einem Rennrad gibts vermutlich nichts anderes, aber das ist kein Rad für mich.

Deshalb ist mein Zweitrad (wobei es aktuell geleast ist) für den Arbeitsweg auch ein Fully geworden, dass ich halt nach STvO nachgerüstet habe. Zweiter Grund war aber auch ab und zu mal Trails fahren zu können.


Zum Thema Berge hochfahren: Ich denke die Federung macht sich dabei primär negativ bemerkbar, wenn man im Wiegeschritt fahren würde, was ich z.B. nie mache. Und dann kann man immer noch die Federgabel und Dämpfer hinten auf "blockieren" stellen.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2018)

Tatsächlich sind auch bei Rennrädern mittlerweile Dämpfungen verbaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese dicken Knubbel an Sattelstreben und Gabel sind elastisch. 
Das ist natürlich nicht mit einem MTB-Fahrwerk zu vergleichen aber es soll das die Überfahrt von Bordsteinkanten oder Kopfsteinpflaster etwas weniger brutal machen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2018)

Das Roubaix ist mit dem Dämpferelement allerdings schon eine Ausnahme. Carbongabel und Carbonsattelstütze sind aber auch Federelemente und z.B. bei meinem aktuellen RR tausend Mal angenehmer als beim Stahlmodell vorher.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. August 2018)

Ist einfach so ...
Wer es schnell, leicht und sportlich will, muss auch die Härte des Untergrundes in Kauf nehmen, Rennwagen sind ja auch nicht komfortabel  
Aber dafür ist man schnell 
Ansonsten gibt es ja (schwere) Alternativen, vom Fatbike oder Fully bis zum vollgefederten Citybike, aber mit jeden Teil mehr Komfort geht auch der Speed flöten ...
Also, man kann sich überlegen, hart ballern oder couchen!


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2018)

Bodenkontakt hilft durchaus beim schnell fahren. Das beweist das Roubaix genau so wie anständig eingestellte Rennwagen. Hart ja, aber nicht holprig.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Macht mir nen gefallen, fahrt mal nen 2000€ Fully und kein Baumarkt Fully für 1000€.



Selbst 2000€ halte ich für ein Fully zu günstig. Ich würde mir da eher bei 3000-5000 eins holen.
Selbst mein Hardtail hat damals 1300€ gekostet.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Also, man kann sich überlegen, hart ballern oder couchen!



Oder man kaufts sich zwei 
Meine Frau meinte ich sei wahnsinnig, dass ich ein Rennrad und MTB brauche. Als ich das erste Mal mit ihr (sie auf ihrem Trekkingrad und ich Rennrad ) fuhr, war sie danach überzeugt 
Das MTB nutze ich für Wald, Straße und gemeinsame Touren und das Rennrad wenn ich alleine auf der Stra0e losballern will.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Roubaix ist mit dem Dämpferelement allerdings schon eine Ausnahme. Carbongabel und Carbonsattelstütze sind aber auch Federelemente und z.B. bei meinem aktuellen RR tausend Mal angenehmer als beim Stahlmodell vorher.



Richtig, bei meinem Rennrad ist die Gabel auch aus Carbon und federt etwas ab. Natürlich ist das aber eher verschwindend gering.


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Selbst 2000€ halte ich für ein Fully zu günstig. Ich würde mir da eher bei 3000-5000 eins holen.
> Selbst mein Hardtail hat damals 1300€ gekostet.


I Know in meinem Cube stecken auch 3.5k Trotz Selbstbau, ich sagte ja schon ein verdammt guter Dämpfer kost schon bis zu 1000€ 
Da die meisten aber hier garnicht so viel ausgeben wollen oder können meint ich ja unterste grenze, bei Bikes bin ich ja selbst so bekloppt das ich mir für das Ganze Geld hätt auch ne Mittelklasse Limousine hätt kaufen können, NEU .....


----------



## Rage1988 (5. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> I Know in meinem Cube stecken auch 3.5k Trotz Selbstbau, ich sagte ja schon ein verdammt guter Dämpfer kost schon bis zu 1000€
> Da die meisten aber hier garnicht so viel ausgeben wollen oder können meint ich ja unterste grenze, bei Bikes bin ich ja selbst so bekloppt das ich mir für das Ganze Geld hätt auch ne Mittelklasse Limousine hätt kaufen können, NEU .....



Da bin ich aber auch so. Ich hatte früher günstigere Räder und hatte damit immer nur Probleme. Irgendwann hatte ich die Schnauze voll und seitdem ist die absolute Untergrenze für Fahrräder bei mir bei 1.000€. Weder mit meinem Rennrad, noch mit meinem MTB hatte ich in all den Jahren irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Mosed (5. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Oder man kaufts sich zwei
> Meine Frau meinte ich sei wahnsinnig, dass ich ein Rennrad und MTB brauche.



Wieso nur 2? 
Ein Kumpel von mir hatte zeitweise 4 Räder. 1 altes MTB (also die Dinger mit Vollausstattung nach StvO wie sie früher oft verkauft wurden), dann kam ein Cube Fully dazu, dann noch ein Rennrad und dann ein richtig teures Fully (weiß den Namen grad nicht).
Ich meine das Cube ist wieder verkauft, weiß ich aber grad nicht so genau.

Also 2 Räder finde ich noch recht normal, wenn Radfahren ein Hobby ist.


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2018)

Hmm ich hab 1 All Mountain, 2 Downhill Bikes, 1 Dirtbike, und ein Hardtail


----------



## Rage1988 (5. August 2018)

*Cross Skating / Skiken*

Hat hier jemand schon einmal Cross Skating / Skiken ausprobiert?
Ich bin jemand, der gerne was Neues ausprobiert und das sieht echt interessant aus:

YouTube

X-Skating / Skiken ist eine Mischung aus Ski und Inline Skates und kann auf jedem Terrain gefahren werden.
Außerdem verbraucht man ziemlich Kalorien dabei, da sehr viele Muskeln angesprochen werden, und es ist gelenkschonend.

Mit Inline Skates komme ich nicht so klar, da finde ich das Bremsen einfach total schwachsinning gelöst.
Beim Skiken ist das Bremsen echt Clever gemacht. Außerdem muss ich, wenn ich Inliner fahren will, erst mit dem Auto wohin fahren, weil ich hier nur ländliche Wege habe.

Ich würde es ja einfach mal testen, allerdings sind die Skikes eher selten zu finden und die kosten auch mal eben 400-500€. Dafür sind die originalen Skikes auch made in Germany, was  ich natürlich lieber unterstützen würde.
Reizen würde es mich aber schon extrem


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2018)

Ist halt Langlauf auf dem trockenen.
Die Rad-Lager hier erinnern mich auch extrem an die Skiauswahl mancher Kollegen. Aber im Vergleich sind die ja noch billig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. August 2018)

Erste Radtour seit 9 oder 10 Tagen, glaub ich. Wollte so 2-3 km/h langsamer als sonst fahren. Dann überholte mich ein Rennradfahrer mit guten 5 km/h mehr und aus war es mit der lockeren Tour. 
Wir kassierten noch einen anderen Rennradler, der sich dann auch dranhängen wollte. Der hielt es aber nicht lange aus. Was ich total komisch finde: Auf der Geraden war der Rennradler minimal schneller als ich unterwegs, aber bei jeder Steigung konnte ich mir wieder nen kleinen Vorsprung erarbeiten. Dabei bin ich eigentlich zu schwer und nur auf nem Einsteiger-Fitnessbike (650€) unterwegs.
An meinem liebsten Stück zog ich noch etwas an und dann war ich wieder alleine unterwegs.

Das war spaßig.

edit:
Deswegen mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen bei Steigungen mit einem Fully. Der Berg ruft!


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2018)

Grad eben wieder bisl spielen gewesen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2018)

machts eigentlich so richtig spass bei dieser hitze zu radln?


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2018)

Macht hammermäßig Spaß!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. August 2018)

Jipp, laufen ist bisschen hart bei der Witterung aber auf'm Rad ist's erfrischend!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

Man muss nur etwas mehr trinken. Die Temperatur stört nicht wirklich, sofern man die Stadt meidet.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> machts eigentlich so richtig spass bei dieser hitze zu radln?



Naja, wenn man schnell genug fährt, kühlt der Fahrtwind schön.
Ich fahr bei den Temperaturen aber kein Rennrad. Hitze von der Straße + Hitze von oben + kein Schatten, das halte ich selbst mit den Geschwindigkeiten auf dem Rennrad nicht aus.
Aber mit dem MTB durch die Wälder und ab und zu unter freiem Himmel ist kein Problem.
Ich war gestern so um 14 Uhr auch mit dem MTB unterwegs.
Trinkflasche habe ich sowieso immer dabei und es gibt ja auch Trinkrucksäcke.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt Langlauf auf dem trockenen.
> Die Rad-Lager hier erinnern mich auch extrem an die Skiauswahl mancher Kollegen. Aber im Vergleich sind die ja noch billig.



Ja, ein bisschen so wie Langlauf ist es. Es sieht aber für mich echt spaßig aus .
Ich glaube die muss ich unbedingt heuer noch ausprobieren


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2018)

Alo im Wald ist immer ne angenehme Temperatur. Im Sommer kühler als unter freiem Himmel und im Winter zumindest Windgeschützt. Apropos Sommer und Wald... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzBEOSuih4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. August 2018)

Fahrt ihr die Fullys mit 29" oder 27,5"?
Glaube, ich werde 27,5 nehmen. Wüsste nicht, wozu ich ich so große Laufräder brauche, wenn ich hauptsächlich Abfahrten auf Schotter und Erde mit teils scharfen Kurven durch den Wald machen möchte.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. August 2018)

Ich hab noch ein altes 26" im Keller stehen. Halte ich auch immer noch für die sinnvollste Größe.


----------



## FetterKasten (8. August 2018)

Ich fahre auch noch ein altes 26 Zoll. Wenn ich mir ein Neues kauf sollen es aber 29 Zoll werden, da ich hauptsächlich Ausdauer fahre.

Heut kam auf ZDF bei der EM das Cross Country Rennen der Männer. Da gab es sehr feine Räder, genau sowas bräuchte ich^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. August 2018)

Bei neuen Rädern stehen 26" ja nicht mehr zur Auswahl. Morgen mal zu Lucky Bike und schauen, ob die 2018er Modelle bereits reduziert sind. Im September sollen die neuen Cubes bereits kommen.


----------



## Firefox83 (8. August 2018)

ich fahre auch noch ein 26" allmountain fully. Bewege das Ding bei Feierabendausfahrten im Wald (singeltrails) wie auch für Downhill Tagesausflügen in den CH-Bergen. Konnte beim letzten Downhill Ausflug ein 27.5" allmountain fully testen bzw mit meinem fully vergleichen. Die leicht grösseren Räder federn schon einige Schläge ab und Abfahrten über Schotter und Steine fühlen sich angenehmer an, dafür nahm die Agilität leicht ab.

benutzt hier jemand eine Garmin Multisport-Pulsuhr? Habe mir diese Woche eine Garmin 935 bestellt. Bin gespannt....


----------



## dekay55 (8. August 2018)

Ich fahre bewusst 26" 
Ich hab inkl 29" jetzt alles durchprobiert, auf 26" fühle ich mich am Wohlsten und noch wichtiger, ich fühle mich am sichersten mit 26" 
Mir ist mal bei ner hoher Kurvengeschwindigkeit nen 28" Rad Kollabiert als ich das Teil richtig in ne Kurve reindgedrückt hab. Sowas will ich nie wieder erleben. Ich Hab lieber Stabile Räder die vielleicht weniger Dämpfen, dafür flexen die aber auch weniger und die Gefahr das nen Rad Kollabiert ist bei Weiten nicht so hoch.
Zum kotzen is einfach nur das man jetzt so langsam Gezwungen wird umzusteigen


----------



## Firefox83 (8. August 2018)

die neuen 29" Radnaben sind breiter gebaut. Mittlerweile haben neue 29" Felgen mit den breiteren Naben die gleiche Steifigkeit wie die alten 26" Felgen.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. August 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein altes 26" im Keller stehen. Halte ich auch immer noch für die sinnvollste Größe.



Warum?
Mein Rennrad har "nur" 28" und mein MTB 29". Berge fahr ich mit meinem MTB mit 29" Reifen locker hoch, wo ich mich mit dem Rennrad mehr anstrengen muss und auch sonst bin ich mit den 29" Reifen fast so schnell unterwegs wie mit dem Rennrad.
Ich würde mir nie mehr ein Rad mit 26" Reifen kaufen (falls es sowas überhaupt noch gibt). 26" wäre schon aufgrund meiner Größe gar nicht möglich. Ein Rad mit 26" Reifen sieht bei mir aus wie ein Kinderfahrrad .
Ich sehe bei den 29" Reifen keinen Nachteil, sondern nur Vorteile. Sie sind ein bisschen schwerer, das ist für mich aber vernachlässigbar und sie halten mittlerweile so viel aus wie die 26er.


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr die Fullys mit 29" oder 27,5"?
> Glaube, ich werde 27,5 nehmen. Wüsste nicht, wozu ich ich so große Laufräder brauche, wenn ich hauptsächlich Abfahrten auf Schotter und Erde mit teils scharfen Kurven durch den Wald machen möchte.



Die beiden im Video fahren 650B. Ich selbst fahre am Downhill 26'', am Enduro 650B und am Hardtail 29''. Das ganze Thema um die Radgröße und Nabenbreite ist ne reine Geldmaschine...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. August 2018)

> Zumeist bestätigt die Praxis die Messungen: „Eindeutig, 29 Zoll rollt besser über Hindernisse, bietet beim Klettern die meiste Traktion und die höchste Laufruhe. Knapp gefolgt von 650B, 26 Zoll ist Schlusslicht“, so MountainBIKE-Testchef André Schmidt. Dafür trumpft das 26er beim Beschleunigen sowie in puncto Agilität und Wendigkeit auf, dort verliert 29" klar.


Die 15 wichtigsten Fragen zum Thema 650B bei mountainbike-magazin.de

Gibt für jeden Zweck also die passende Laufradgröße.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Mein Rennrad har "nur" 28" und mein MTB 29".


28" und 29" sind derselbe Standard.  Nur ab einer bestimmten Reifengröße (2" glaube ich) wird aus Gründen des Marketings im MTB-Bereich '29"' dazu gesagt.

Ich finde, dass man im Gelände mit kleineren Rädern einfach besser durch kommt. Mein 28/29"er fühlt sich abseits der Straße einfach zu groß an um es durchs Unterholz zu manövrieren.

Und beim Überfahren von Hindernissen ist der Unterschied so minimal dass ich ihn noch nie bemerkt habe.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2018)

Wenn man das so hört, scheinen die Vorlieben bei den Radgrößen ja auch ein wenig vom bevorzugten Gelände ab zu hängen. 

Mein Fully hat auch noch 26" und ist im Wald flink wie ein Wiesel. In einigen Parks dagegen hätte ich mir wenigstens vorn auch Mehr gewünscht. Wenn das Tempo höher ist, werden die 26" vorn schon etwas zu flink. 
Aber Straße fahren mit weniger als 28" macht auch nur bedingt Spaß.

Nützt eben nix, brauchst beides. xD


----------



## Stryke7 (8. August 2018)

Im Bereich der Dirt-Bikes wird entsprechend auch immer noch 26" gefahren, oder nicht?


----------



## Rage1988 (9. August 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> 28" und 29" sind derselbe Standard.  Nur ab einer bestimmten Reifengröße (2" glaube ich) wird aus Gründen des Marketings im MTB-Bereich '29"' dazu gesagt.
> 
> Ich finde, dass man im Gelände mit kleineren Rädern einfach besser durch kommt. Mein 28/29"er fühlt sich abseits der Straße einfach zu groß an um es durchs Unterholz zu manövrieren.
> 
> Und beim Überfahren von Hindernissen ist der Unterschied so minimal dass ich ihn noch nie bemerkt habe.



Ok. Ich könnte z.B. kein 26er fahren. Ich musste sowieso schauen, dass ich ein MTB mit großem Rahmen finde. Viele Hersteller haben gar keine größeren Rahmen.
Für mich fühlen sich die 29er wahrscheinlich so an, wie für andere die 26er. Ich hatte mit meinem 29er bisher keine Probleme, weder zwischen größeren Steinen noch wenn es auf schmalen wegen zwischen Wurzeln hindurch ging.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. August 2018)

Also für Offroad hab ich 26" und für die Straße 28".
Verschiedene Fahrräder natürlich.

Das 28" macht auf der Straße vieeel mehr Spaß als das 26". Dafür würde ich mit dem 28" niemals so im Waldfahren, dafür fühlt es sich einfach nicht sicher genug an.

Apropo umgeklappter Reifen:
Ich bin mit meiner Freundin ihrem Uralt Fahrrad kurz in den Rewe gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg kommt eine schöne Kurve die ich normal ordentlich nehmen kann.
Hab ich auch gemacht als mir einfach der Reifen aus der Felge gerutscht ist . Hab es aber noch Fangen können.


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2018)

Wobei ich letztens mal mit meinem 29er HT die Downhill hier bei uns runter bin und echt sagen muß "Das hat Spaß gemach!". Ich mußte viel wenig pedalieren, dafür aber öfter Bremsen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. August 2018)

Bei Cube sind unter den 2019er Fully-Modellen nur noch 3 27,5"er, abgesehen von den Downhillbikes.

Sofern 2019, bleiben nur die aus der Stereo 140 Serie.
CUBE Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5 grey n orange 2019
Klingt jetzt vielleicht komisch, aber mir gefallen die Farben überhaupt nicht.

edit:
2018er Modelle sind noch kaum reduziert. Werde noch einen Monat warten müssen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. August 2018)

Habe mir jetzt das 2018er Modell des Fullys oben bestellt. Ist nächste Woche dann in der Filiale. Die Räder unterscheiden sich kaum, aber auf das 2018er gibts schönen Rabatt.

Ich freue mich total!
Endlich etwas Variation im liebsten Hobby.
Unbefestigt fahren und sich keine Sorgen machen müssen, woohoo! 

In den nächsten Wochen dann auf jeden Fall nach Winterberg! 

Edit:
Ich muss übrigens zugeben, dass das reine Radeln als Ausdauersport auf den befestigten Straßen mich in letzter Zeit doch etwas angeödet hat. Nur für Verbesserungen auf der Uhr zu fahren, ist irgendwann kein so großer Spaß mehr, wenn man die Strecken in- und auswendig kennt.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt das 2018er Modell des Fullys oben bestellt. Ist nächste Woche dann in der Filiale. Die Räder unterscheiden sich kaum, aber auf das 2018er gibts schönen Rabatt.
> 
> Ich freue mich total!
> Endlich etwas Variation im liebsten Hobby.
> ...



Ja, die Händler schauen jetzt schon, dass sie die 2018er Modelle los werden, weil sie Platz für die neuen Modelle brauchen.
Da bekommt man aktuell gute Schnäppchen.

Das STEREO 140 HPC gefällt mir auch. Mir gefällt auch das Grau + Orange 

Viel Spaß mit dem DIng, aber das wirst du sicherlich haben 

Ich kauf mir erst ein neues Fahrrad, wenn sich der neue Antrieb (ähnlich wie Kardan beim Motorrad) durchgesetzt hat. 49% weniger Reibung im Vergleich zu Ketten ist schon ne Hausnummer

Driven, CeramicSpeed.com






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9gQ1KRhesM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich freu mich schon auf ein Rennrad mit dem Antrieb 
Ich bin gespannt, ob das auch bei MTBs kommt, denn es sieht zumindest so aus, als ob das System Probleme haben dürfte, wenn es ziemlich verdreckt ist.

Ceramicspeed sind die ersten, die dieses System wirklich effizient gestalten konnten.


----------



## Offset (16. August 2018)

Ich bezweifel dass es das so geben wird, ein Steinchen da drin dann geht nichts mehr...


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel dass es das so geben wird, ein Steinchen da drin dann geht nichts mehr...



Ich bezweifle aber, dass das für MTBs kommen wird. Wenn, dann müssten die Ritzel irgendwie geschützt werden.

So wie es aufgebaut ist, wird es aber auch etwas teurer sein.
Geschalten wird wireless und die Stange sieht aus wie Carbon.

Aber wenn das für die breite Masse kommt und das Rennrad dann nicht 10.000€ kostet, wäre ich schon extrem dran interessiert 

Hier noch ein deutscher Bericht:

Effektiver als jede Kette? Neues Antriebskonzept von CeramicSpeed bei roadbike.de


Zumindest ist Ceramicspeed schon weiter als jeder andere Hersteller, der das vorher probiert hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2018)

Also bei den Zahlen mit 49% weniger Reibung krieg ich etwas Bauchschmerzen, da die zu übertragende Kraft nahezu gleich bleibt, steigt doch gleichzeitig die Last der einzelnen Zähne um 49% oder nicht ? ( Die Differenz Aufgrund der Reibung mal außen vor gelassen.)


Klar kann man immer härtere und festere Verbindungen wählen aber irgendwo werden die doch aufgrund ihrer Eigenschaften  auch irgendwo wieder anfällig. 


Ein kleines Steinchen während der Fahrt und zack, zerspringt das Ritzel wie eine Glasflasche, mal etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

Ich glaube einfach, dass es nicht für die Masse kommen wird.
Bei Motorrädern gibt es auch nur ein paar mit Kardan.

Aber toll wäre es schon 

Also bei Rennrädern ist das durchaus umsetzbar.
Mein Rennrad ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt, aber die Ritzel sind noch so sauber wie am ersten Tag. Ich mache die auch nur einmal im Jahr sauber (außer bei Regen).
Auf der Straße hat man einfach kaum Schmutz und Steinchen hatte ich weder in meiner Kette noch in den Ritzeln.


----------



## dekay55 (16. August 2018)

Das wird nie rauskommen, das Prinzip gabs vor 100 jahren schon, es wird immer mal wieder von kleinen Nieschenfirmen aufgerollt und verschwindet dann in der regel nach nem Jahr wieder von der Bildfläche. Das konzept funktioniert so eh niemals für normale Räder, sowas findet man wenn dann überhaupt bei Bahnrädern. Auserdem hat man einfach zuviel Nachteile, bei Motorrädern ist das Kardanprinzip komplett anders es gibt nämlich kein Kardangelenk und somit wandert die Drehachse auf das vordere Kegelrad und das Drehmoment wird vom Antrieb direkt aufs Hinterrad mitübertragen, das heißt es schwingt leicht hin und her mit dem Pedalhub da es auch keine Hardyscheibe gibt welche eigentlich die Schwingungen abfängt wie es beim Motorrad oder Auto der Fall ist. 

Kardan beim Fahrrad nach diesen Konzepten die es vor 100 Jahren schon gab werden nie funktionieren weil sie immer die gleichen Fehler haben, und das ist nicht die erhöhte Reibung durch die Kegelräder wie immer propagiert wird, das sind nur Kundenfang Argumente für Leute die nicht so Technisches Verständnis haben.

Und das mit den Keramikkugellagern, also ja nen Radial Lager fährt total drauf ab wenn es zusätzlich Axiale Kräfte kompensieren muss, so wie es bei dem Antrieb der fall ist, und was denkt ihr überhaupt wie lange so ein Kugellager hält ohne Pflege ? Auserdem sind das Stinknormale Rillenkugellager die nichtmal abgedichtet sind ....


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

Es ist ja noch in der Entwicklung.
Wenn jeder immer gleich alles verteufeln würde, was nicht zu Beginn gleich zu 100% perfekt ist, dann gäb es nie Innovationen.

Ich bin gespannt und finde den Ansatz gut.

Vielleicht wird der Antrieb ja auch noch in irgendeiner Hülle versteckt, damit er geschützt ist, wer weiß.

Aber grundsätzlich immer gleich zu sagen "Das wird nie rauskommen", find ich schwachsinnig.

Die Kette ist nunmal, wie auch beim Motorrad, kein wirklich guter Antrieb und es wird langsam einfach mal Zeit für etwas Neues.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Kette ist nunmal, wie auch beim Motorrad, kein wirklich guter Antrieb und es wird langsam einfach mal Zeit für etwas Neues.



Also die Kette als solches ist schon eine geniale Geschichte, darum beißt man sich ja die Zähne aus, beim Antrieb eine effizientere Lösung zu finden.
Effizienz beinhaltet hier auch, Herstellungskosten, Haltbarkeit und Wartung.

Also mal nicht so schlecht machen. 

Würde man ähnlichen Aufwand betreiben wie bei dem hier vorgestellten Antrieb, könnte man Ketten auch noch viel haltbarer machen.
(Spezielle Beschichtungen/Legierungen um Abrieb zu minimieren, Gehäuse drum rum bauen zum Schutz vor Wetter und Schmutz und zuletzt noch die Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugen, damit die Luft keine störenden Verwirbelungen an Kette und Ritzel erzeugt. 

Bei meinem letzten Bike hätte ich auch nen Riemen statt Kette nehmen können, sieht schon schick aus. Aber der Unterschied in Sachen Kraftaufwand und Verschleiß sprachen dagegen.

Aber nicht auszuschließen das da mal noch eine andere Lösung gefunden wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also die Kette als solches ist schon eine geniale Geschichte, darum beißt man sich ja die Zähne aus, beim Antrieb eine effizientere Lösung zu finden.
> Effizienz beinhaltet hier auch, Herstellungskosten, Haltbarkeit und Wartung.
> 
> Also mal nicht so schlecht machen.
> ...



Natürlich war die Kette eine geniale Geschichte, aber die Kette gibt es schon ewig. 
Es wundert mich einfach, dass man da noch nichts besseres entwickeln konnte oder dass man sie noch nicht weiterentwickelt hat.

Ich finde es ist schon lange Zeit, dass es da endlich mal was neues gibt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem DIng, aber das wirst du sicherlich haben
> 
> Ich kauf mir erst ein neues Fahrrad, wenn sich der neue Antrieb (ähnlich wie Kardan beim Motorrad) durchgesetzt hat. 49% weniger Reibung im Vergleich zu Ketten ist schon ne Hausnummer
> 
> Driven, CeramicSpeed.com


Vielen Dank. Die Warterei macht mich wahnsinnig, blöde Ungeduld. 
Das Teil kommt erst nächste Woche, aber in Gedanken bin ich jetzt schon durchgehend auf dem Rad und im Wald. Denke mir bereits die Strecken aus, die ich fahren werde.

Der Antrieb schaut interessant aus. Mal schauen, ob sich da noch etwas tun wird.


----------



## dekay55 (16. August 2018)

Das Rad gibts auch schon ewig, das sind keine Argumente, Ketten haben auch Nachteile jap, Kardanantriebe sind ja schon fast perfektioniert nur ist es eben für nen Fahrrad nicht wirklich umsetzbar, das hat nix damit zu tun das ich alles verteufel was neu ist, sondern das mein Technisches und Physikalischen Grundverständnis und meine Logik da eben die angesprochenen Probleme sieht, ich kann ja zumindest mal Argumentieren mit nem Technischen Grundverständniss warum ich das nicht für sinnvoll halte und nicht wie mir unterstellt wird das ich grundsätzlich alles scheise find was neu ist. 

Ich bin selbst Tüftler, Entwickler und "Erfinder" und mir bestens bewusst das man auch mal andere wege gehen muss. Was mir auch nachgesagt wird das ich derjenige bin der ne Lösung findet wo andere schon lange aufgegeben haben, anders gesagt ich verdiene mein Geld damit und das ist der ruf der mir vorauseilt bei meinen Kunden. Allerdings sehe ich da eben probleme bei dem Konzept, aber deswegen ist es ja nur ein Konzept Studie und nix was jemals in Serie gehen wird, wie bei fast jeder Studie. Da gibts eben andere die das aus der Studie auch in die Serie entwickelt haben, und darunter keine leien, selbst Peugot hat sich daran versucht in den 80er Jahren und das soweit entwickelt das es in Serie ging, aber im Alltag hat sich dann eben doch rausgestellt das es viele Probleme gibt die man in Studien nicht vorhergesehen hat. Bei diesem Teil sehen ich das problem eben darin das die Intention dahinter liegt den Reibungsverlust zu minimieren, aber das eben nur eines der Probleme und nicht DAS Problem bei so einem Antrieb. Und jeder der selbst Entwickelt weiß wie weit weg ne Studie von ner Serienfertigung ist, nämlich Lichtjahre, da bin ich einfach realist.


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2018)

Ach diese ganzen "Innovationen" die auf den Messen immer gezeigt werden sind doch nur Show. Klar gibt es dafür vll auch einen Markt, aber das sind wohl eher sehr wenige die sich sowas kaufen werden. Ich finde MTB gerade wegen der einfachheit so toll, ich mag da keine auf teufel komm raus modernisierte Technik. Zwei Räder, Antrieb und bisschen fahrwerk und gut is.  Keep it simple and be mehr im Wald!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. August 2018)

Hui, was war das denn für eine Radtour...
Hatte die letzten 2-3 Wochen paar Probleme und konnte nicht mein gewohntes Tempo fahren. Weil das recht demotivierend ist, bin ich auch seltener gefahren. Heute war ich nach ca. 20 Kilometern auch schon extrem genervt, unter anderem, weil ich vor der Tour zu wenig getrunken habe und so nur noch an mein alkoholfreies Weizenradler denken musste , doch dann war die Kraft wie aus heiterem Himmel wieder da! Bilanz: Alle Rennradfahrer auf der gesamten Strecke stehen lassen. (Kann mich an 8 erinnern)
Nach den ersten beiden dachte ich noch, dass ich die Strecke nach der Hälfte abbrechen muss, weil das Tempo schon hart war. Die letzten dann so ca. 5 km vor dem Ziel. Waren auch sehr flott, aber das hätte mein Ego mir nicht verziehen.

So, bald werde ich 30. Dann heißt es auf Wiedersehen Bestzeiten... Bis dahin noch ein paar Siege einfahren. 

Edit: Oberschenkel sind richtig Matsche. Komme die Treppe kaum hoch oder runter.


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2018)

Bei mir wars heute genau andersrum, aber ich bin auch schon gut zwei Monate nicht mehr gefahren. Heute knapp 6km mit dem Enduro gefahren, Beine haben sich angefühlt wie Beton. Naja, wenigstens schlafe ich gleich gut.


----------



## pedi (19. August 2018)

sport ist doch gesund.
mein nachbar auch, fährt rennrad, letztes wochende 140 km, dieses wochenende 150 km durchs allgäu.
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei diesen temperaturen gesund sein soll.
hat gestern sein fahrrad geputzt, abgeschmiert usw. dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ding kein licht hat, darf man da überhaupt auf der strasse fahren?


----------



## Offset (19. August 2018)

Ich glaube die wenigsten Rennräder und Mountainbikes haben eine Straßenzulassung.


----------



## pedi (20. August 2018)

und dennoch sind die strassen voll davon, insbesondere an wochenenden mit dem augenblicklichen wetter.
und warum greifen da die ordnungshüter nicht ein?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. August 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars heute genau andersrum, aber ich bin auch schon gut zwei Monate nicht mehr gefahren. Heute knapp 6km mit dem Enduro gefahren, Beine haben sich angefühlt wie Beton. Naja, wenigstens schlafe ich gleich gut.


2 Monate ohne Rad? Klingt ja schlimmer als Gefängnis. 

Ich merke richtig, wie gut das meinem Kopf getan hat. Selbst Stunden später noch total frei. Schließe die Augen und habe nicht einen Gedanken.


----------



## dekay55 (20. August 2018)

Rennräder, MountainBikes fallen auch nicht unter die Definition Bewegungsmitteilung, sondern Sportgerät  und damit ist die Gesetzliche Reglung eine Andere, auch im STVO fällt ein Sportgerät unter die Besondere Reglung und wird dann gesondert behandelt-
 StVO§24 

Per Gesetzlichen Definition ist ein Fahrrad unter 11Kg immer ein Sportgerät ! Bei Fahrrädern über 11Kg ist es eine Auslegungssache, meine Downhill Fahrräder sind nach Definition Sportgeräte, ebenso mein DirtBike obwohl sie über 11kg haben,  Dieses Gesetz ermöglicht es uns übrigens auch das wir in Wäldern fahren dürfen um unseren Sport auszuüben, da kann sich unser Fahrradfeind im Grabe rumdrehen. 

Zudem müssen die Fahrräder keine Beleuchtung haben, sondern sie müssen lediglich die Halterungen haben und die Stromquelle muss mitgeführt werden, d.h da ich mein Licht immer im Rucksack habe aber  Montiert ist das vollkommen Legal, ich bin schon einige male Kontrolliert worden, es wurde nie meine Beleuchtung beanstandet geschweige den die Verkehrssicherheit meiner Fahrräder, auch wenn sie nicht StVO Konform sind, da auch nen Polizist dafür nen Auge hat zieht er eben lieber die Fahrräder ausm Verkehr die wirklich Schrott sind, weil Bremsen defekt usw. 

StVO §67 Absatz 11


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2018)

Wie hier schon wieder gehetzt wird, ohne irgendeine Ahnung zu haben. 




> (11) Für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:
> 
> - für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfern und Schlussleuchte brauchen anstelle der Lichtmaschine nur eine oder mehrere Batterien entsprechend Absatz 1 und 2 mitgeführt werden;
> 
> ...



rad-net.de | Radsport | Radrennen | Ergebnisse | Bundesliga | Breitensport | Hallenradsport | Mountainbike | Querfeldein | BMX | Trial | Einrad
i-MSCP internet - Multi Server Control Panel - Error 403


Mein Rennrad wiegt 8Kg und ich habe nichts dran außer Bremsen und Schaltung.
Wenn ich nachts fahren würde, würde ich mir ne Lampe drauf stecken.
Dafür sind meine Rennradklamotten, der Helm und die Schuhe mit Reflektoren ausgestattet.
Ich habe aber auch noch nie einen Rennradfahrer gesehen, der die Leuchten mitführt. Das ist auch absoluter Schwachsinn, denn ich nehme nicht extra einen Rucksack mit, damit ich Leuchten dabei habe, die ich eh nicht brauche.

Edit: Wenn mich einer kontrollieren wollte, hätte ich nichtmal Papiere dabei


----------



## pedi (20. August 2018)

ich hetzte nicht, habs eben nur beim rad des nachbarn gesehen, dass die lampen fehlen.
dann ists wohl möglich hier zu fragen.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ich hetzte nicht, habs eben nur beim rad des nachbarn gesehen, dass die lampen fehlen.
> dann ists wohl möglich hier zu fragen.






pedi schrieb:


> und dennoch sind die strassen voll davon, insbesondere an wochenenden mit dem augenblicklichen wetter.
> und warum greifen da die ordnungshüter nicht ein?



Das liest sich für mich anders


----------



## pedi (20. August 2018)

es ist nur eine frage gewesen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> sport ist doch gesund.
> mein nachbar auch, fährt rennrad, letztes wochende 140 km, dieses wochenende 150 km durchs allgäu.
> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei diesen temperaturen gesund sein soll.


Die bessere Frage ist: Warum denkst du dass Sport temperaturabhängig gesund oder ungesund sein kann?


pedi schrieb:


> hat gestern sein fahrrad geputzt, abgeschmiert usw. dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ding kein licht hat, darf man da überhaupt auf der strasse fahren?


Klar, Akkubeleuchtung ist mittlerweile dank LEDs und vernünftigen Akkus allgemein zulässig.
Nach Möglichkeit bin ich auch eher ein Fan von fest installiertem Licht, das ist halt komplett wartungsfrei. Aber solange es nicht dunkel ist benötigt man grundsätzlich überhaupt kein Licht, so wie die meisten anderen Fahrzeuge auch.


----------



## pedi (20. August 2018)

weil ich gelesen und im tv gehört habe, dass man bei über 30 grad nach möglichkeit körperliche anstrengungen vermeiden sollte.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. August 2018)

Menschen sind unterschiedlich und reagieren deswegen auch verschieden auf höhere Temperaturen. Ich fahre lieber bei 35° Fahrrad als bei 20°.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Menschen sind unterschiedlich und reagieren deswegen auch verschieden auf höhere Temperaturen. Ich fahre lieber bei 35° Fahrrad als bei 20°.



Ich fahre lieber bei 20° als bei 35° 
Beim Radfahren hat man aber einen Fahrtwind, der einen kühlt und wenn man im Wald unterwegs ist, sind die 35° auch kein Problem, weil es im Wald immer kühler ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. August 2018)

Ich bekomme bei 20° schon mal Nackenverspannungen. Wenn man beim Radfahren auf einmal die Rübe nicht mehr in vollem Umfang bewegen kann, nervt das extrem. 

Vorteil bei 20° ist natürlich, dass man weniger schwitzt und deswegen weiter ohne Trinkpause fahren kann.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bei 20° schon mal Nackenverspannungen. Wenn man beim Radfahren auf einmal die Rübe nicht mehr in vollem Umfang bewegen kann, nervt das extrem.
> 
> Vorteil bei 20° ist natürlich, dass man weniger schwitzt und deswegen weiter ohne Trinkpause fahren kann.



HAst du extra Fahrradklamotten?
Ich habe die Für MTB und Rennrad. Wenn ich mit einem normalen T-Shirt fahre, ist das danach klitschnass.
Wenn ich die Fahrradklamotten anhabe, sind die danach fast trocken, weil der Schweiß nach außen abgegeben wird.
Deswegen hatte ich auch noch nie Verspannungen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. August 2018)

Ich fahre meistens im Muscle-Shirt, weil über die Schultern auch gut Wärme abgegeben wird. 

Verspannungen habe ich nur am Nacken. Habe 2-3 Fahrrad T-Shirts, aber da ist der Nacken auch frei. Im Herbst oder Winter mach ich dann ein Bandana um den Hals.


----------



## dekay55 (20. August 2018)

Normalerweise bin ich auch extrem Temperatur empfindlich, komischerweise nur beim Fahrrad fahren nicht, ich merk natürlich das die Körperliche Anstrengung höher ist aber ich bemerke die Temperaturen nicht, wenn ich Toure hab ich in der Regel "normale" Klamotten an, wenn ich spielen gehe dann meist mit Jersey Trikot, und Arbeitshosen, die Arbeiter bzw Handwerker Skaterhosen und Baggys einfach aus dem Grund, Günstig, Robust, Extra dafür ausgelegt das man einen Knieschoner / Schutz anhat und die meisten haben dezente Reflektor streifen was einfach perfekt ist für Nachtfahrten. Wenn ich Wald fahre, dann darfs allerdings nicht so Heiß sein, denn ich Fahre  nicht Ohne Protektor Weste mit Rückenprotektor, Brustpanzer und co, Knieschützer, und Fullface Helm aber es ist grundsätzlich so, nach ner Wald / Bikepark Session ist man Klatschnass geschwitzt, das einzige was nicht verschwitzt ist sind die Füße zum Glück


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> weil ich gelesen und im tv gehört habe, dass man bei über 30 grad nach möglichkeit körperliche anstrengungen vermeiden sollte.



Ich glaube ja, dass das so eine Binsenweisheit ist um möglichst viele alte Leute durch einen weiteren Sommer zu retten.

Natürlich ist eine höhere Temperatur eine zusätzliche Belastung, keine Frage. Das heißt aber nicht dass man sich ab 30°C nicht mehr bewegen darf. Man muss sich nur anpassen, vielleicht etwas weniger Leistung abfordern, ausreichend Wasser und Mineralstoffe zu sich nehmen, Pause machen, sich vor der Sonne schützen, und so weiter.

Fahrrad zu fahren fand ich in den letzten Wochen teilweise angenehmer als im Büro oder zuhause herumzusitzen. Durch den Fahrtwind fühlte ich mich kühler als beim Nichtstun Arbeiten in den meisten unklimatisierten Gebäuden.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. August 2018)

Ich glaub schlimmer als die Wärme selbst ist nur sehr hohe Luftfeuchte, da hier die Verdunstung vom Schweiß gehemmt wird. 
Dagegen kann trockene Hitze 10°C kühler wirken mit Fahrtwind.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> weil ich gelesen und im tv gehört habe, dass man bei über 30 grad nach möglichkeit körperliche anstrengungen vermeiden sollte.



Das ist natürlich sehr allgemein gehalten und ja wenn es geht sollte man natürlich extrem anstrengende Tätigkeiten nicht unbedingt in die Mittagszeit legen an solchen Sommertagen.
Schwache Menschen leiden natürlich mehr als körperlich fitte.
Sehr schön zu sehen auf der Arbeit (die körperlich nicht anstrengend ist), wie sie teilweise rumweinen aber sich Softdrinks, Junkfood und sonstigen Schrott reinziehen 

Ich mein, Fussballspiele, Marathons und andere Sportveranstaltungen finden ja auch statt bei dem Wetter.
Dachdecker, Strassenbau und andere können ja auch nicht einfach zu Hause bleiben.

Wer Probleme hat mit dem Wetter sollte sich mal durchchecken lassen, meistens liegt es aber einfach an einer ungesunden Lebensweise.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. August 2018)

Die höchsten Temperaturen werden bei uns nie zur Mittagszeit erreicht, sodass man am Mittag an heißen Tagen durchaus noch eher Sport treiben kann als am frühen Abend.

Das Maerchen von der Mittagshitze – Wetterkanal vom Kachelmannwetter-Team


----------



## FetterKasten (20. August 2018)

Stimmt, wenn man nur die Lufttemperatur im Schatten meint.
Der Kachelmann hat aber anscheinend nicht dran gedacht, dass die Sonnenstrahlung mittags am stärksten ist und diese einen ja auch belastet, wenn man nicht gerade im Schatten ist.

Solange man nicht behindert oder krank ist, sollte man einfach auf seinen Körper hören und hat dann auch keine Probleme.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. August 2018)

Klar, bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ist das was anderes. Dennoch ist zu dieser Zeit die Wärmestrahlung vom Boden wesentlich geringer.

Ich fuhr mal bei einer Tour durchs Bergische. Als ich irgendwann dann am Nachmittag in der Stadt ankam, war die Hitze, die vom Boden ausging, noch unangenehmer als die Sonnenstrahlung. So muss sich ein Spiegelei fühlen.


----------



## Gorgomir (21. August 2018)

Schaut euch das mal an, kommt wohl nicht immer aufs Bike: YouTube

Down Hill mit ner Omakiste ist schon hart. xD


----------



## Rage1988 (21. August 2018)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal an, kommt wohl nicht immer aufs Bike: YouTube
> 
> Down Hill mit ner Omakiste ist schon hart. xD



Naja, geht schon aber wahrscheinlich nur einmal. 
Die armen Knochen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. August 2018)

A bisserl varrickt isch der Kerl scho. Hob amoi sei onre Videos gschaut.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> A bisserl varrickt isch der Kerl scho. Hob amoi sei onre Videos gschaut.



Ich mag solche Leute 
Die machen einfach das, worauf sie grad Bock haben oder was ihnen in den Sinn kommt.
Würd ich auch gerne 
Aufgrund gesellschaftlicher Zwänge ("das gehört sich doch nicht", "was denken bloß die anderen"...), habe ich leider nie so verrückte Dinge gemacht.
Mein Kind werde ich da mal anders erziehen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. August 2018)

Ich habe fast mein ganzes Leben gemacht, wonach mir war, obwohl ich auch immer die beiden Sätze hörte, die du grad erwähntest. 

Irgendwann kommt allerdings der Zeitpunkt, an dem man etwas mehr Verantwortung übernimmt und nicht mehr nur für sich selbst lebt. Aus diesen Gründen zügele ich mich bei gewissen Aktivitäten, um die körperliche Unversehrtheit nicht zu sehr riskieren, zumindest manchmal. 

Mal schauen wie das demnächst mitm neuen Radel ausschaut. Sollte heute oder morgen abgeholt werden können.
Wie kann das bis zu 2 Wochen dauern bis ein Fahrrad von Bielefeld nach Düsseldorf geliefert wird? Hätte ich doch online bestellen sollen?
Will endlich fahren. Keine Geduld mehr. 

edit:
Laut Wettervorhersage von Donnerstag bis Sonntag Regen. Wunderbar.


----------



## pedi (21. August 2018)

wenn ich mit dem platten spruch "bielefeld gibts nicht" komme,gibts wieder haue.


----------



## Gorgomir (21. August 2018)

Haha, ich mache auch immer was ich will, habe ich immer, werde ich immer.  Ich finde es so geil wie blöde die Leute schauen, wenn ich mit meinem Bike wie ein Gestörter durch die Gegend bretter.  Werde ab heute auch wieder Tricks üben und nach nem Dirt Bike als SFA (Sch*ampe für alles) suchen, die sind stabil genug. Dann springen, Treppen runter fahren, etwas Down Hill oder einfach nur so durch die Gegend fahren. Ich muss nur meine Frau im richtigen Moment erwischen, der Satz: "Schatz, ich kaufe mir ein Fahrrad für 3-400€ gebraucht", könnte für blaue Augen oder eine Zwangsjacke sorgen. 

Meine Alu Kiste will ich erst zersägen, wenn ich den Ersatz hier habe, so ganz ohne Fahrrad ist bäh.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. August 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> wenn ich mit dem platten spruch "bielefeld gibts nicht" komme,gibts wieder haue.


Mittlerweile kommt es mir auch so vor. Da wäre ich lieber direkt hingefahren um zu schauen, ob es diesen Ort gibt, bevor ich darauf warte, dass sie die Ware hierher verschicken.



Gorgomir schrieb:


> Ich muss nur meine Frau im richtigen Moment erwischen, der Satz: "Schatz, ich kaufe mir ein Fahrrad für 3-400€ gebraucht", könnte für blaue Augen oder eine Zwangsjacke sorgen.


Man muss ja nicht alle Hobbys teilen, aber ne Frau, die nicht Rad fährt... hmmm. Neee.


----------



## Gorgomir (21. August 2018)

Sie fährt schon, aber das sind Summen, bei denen sie ein Wörtchen mit zu reden hat. Aber das Argument, dass ich ein SEHR stabiles Bike brauche, zieht. Bis jetzt habe ich jedes so kaputt bekommen, dass eine Reparatur nicht lohnte.  Etwas stabiles kostet halt und muss nicht so schnell ersetzt oder repariert werden und ist somit auf Dauer doch günstiger. ^^Die Suche wird eh ne Ewigkeit dauern, bis dahin muss ich mich zusammen reißen, ist mein Bike hin, muss ich meine Oma Karre fahren und darauf habe ich keine Lust. Die Federgabel und die Felgen sind eh schon relativ hin, zum fahren und etwas herum albern reichts aber noch. Die Schlatung ist eine völlige Katastrophe, daher muss einfach was neues her, weiss aber noch nicht was für ein Dirt Bike und welche Felgen relativ unverwüstlich sind, Felgen waren bisher immer meine größten Feinde.   Bin halt mehr der "Ach, sche*ss drauf Typ" und habe vier BMX Felgen an einem Nachmittag völlig vernichtet, Grobmotoriker eben.


----------



## dekay55 (21. August 2018)

Denkst du wirklich nen Dirtbike is das Richtige ? ich glaub irgendwie vertust du dich da. 
Alltagstauglichkeit gleich 0 bei nem Dirtbike, Springen und Treppen Runterfahren, Downhill kann man alles machen mit nem Dirtbike wenn man ein verdammt guter Fahrer ist der extrem Dynamisch auf dem Bike aggiert, ansonst ist nen Dirt bike beim Ersten sprung vermutlich Kernschrott. 
Und so Stabil wie du denkst ist ein Dirtbike bei weiten nicht, eigentlich gar nicht weil hier genau der Strich gezogen wird bei "Soviel Stabilität wie grade Nötig um so wenig Gewicht wie Möglich zu erreichen" Das ist ein Grund dafür das du die meisten Rahmenbrüche nicht bei Downhill siehst, sondern bei Dirt und Trial Bikes.
Deinen Anforderungen entsprechend willst du eigentlich ein Freeride und kein Dirtbike, das bekommste auch net so schnell Kaputt selbst wenn du grobe Fahrfehler machst hast du meist zwischen 160-180mm Federweg die dir das Material Retten. Allerdings die Felgen bekommste selbst bei nem Downhill Bike mit ner Falschen Landung von 50cm Höhe in ein Flat Kaputt, das liegt einfach daran das keine Felge der Welt sowas mitmacht, für meine Anfangszeiten hab ich mir extra Felgen zum zerballern gekauft, und ich bin jetzt mal ehrlich ich hab 2 Laufradsätze komplett Zerstört und einer hat nen leichten Seitenschlag. Das sind 2 Laufradsätze von meinem Dirtbike und ein Laufradsatz von einem Downhill Bike.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

Dirtbikes sind ja extrem unflexibel. Damit kann man nicht einmal zum Parcours im Wald fahren, ohne genervt zu sein.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2018)

Ja das der Grund warum ich mit meinem Dirtbike maximal 1km Fahre, danach ist Schieben angenehmer, kannst quasi nur im Stehen fahren im Grunde. Was mitunter auch daran liegt das ein Dirtbike immer so klein wie möglich gewählt werden soll, ich bin z.b 195cm groß und hab nen 14" rahmen mit 26" Rädern und mir is der Rahmen schon fast nen Tick zu groß um damit wirklich Tricks zu machen es ist eher für Pumptracks ausgelegt weil ich doch nen relativ Flachen Stack und Langen Reach hab und es is schwer. Das ist noch die Fahrbarste Version eines Dirtbikes, damit könnte man auch Downhill Fahren weil der Rahmen massiv verstärkt ist, aber es ist im Alltag absolut unfahrbar, und wenn ich das schon sag is da was dran, ich fahr ja sogar mit Downhill und Freerides im Alltag auf der suche nach Spots um sprünge und tricks zu üben.   

Btw Unterscheidet man bei Dirtbikes nochmal zwischen einem Bike für Pumptracks und einem SlopeStyle Dirtbike was dann eine Mischung zwischen Dirt und Trial Bike ist und für Sprünge und Tricks gedacht ist. 
Beides gibts nicht verreint, Slopestyle Bikes haben in der regel nen sehr Kurzen und Steilen Reach und nen steilen längeren Stack sie sind sehr Leicht und grad so stabil wie nötig. Also genau das gegenteil von nem Pumptrack Bike. Ein Slopestyle bau ich mir nebenbei auch auf, dazu nutze ich einen alten Giant Yukon rahmen in S, der ist nahezu Ideal und wird auch gern genutzt um ein günstiges Slopestyle aufzubauen  ( wobei ich hier immer noch von 600-700€  Rede und ich werde mir einige teile auf meiner CNC selbst machen )


----------



## Gorgomir (22. August 2018)

Auf Dirtbikes bin ich gekommen, weil ich eben auch sowas machen will: YouTube und dafür den Sattel eben tief haben muss. Mit nem BMX bin ich früher den ganzen Tag rum gefahren, da KANN ein Dirtbike nicht schlimmer sein.  Oder muss ich mir etwa mehrere Bikes kaufen? :O


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

Man kann nie genug Räder besitzen. 

Zum Video:
Bin für vieles zu haben, aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Hat mit Radfahren auch nicht mehr so viel zu tun.


----------



## Gorgomir (22. August 2018)

Ich werde erst aus dem Alter raus sein, wenn ich körperlich schlapp mache. 

Noch mal zu Dirtbikes: Ich bin übrigens nur etwas über 1,70 groß, kleine Bikes sind kein Problem für mich.  Muss nur den Sattel auf Hüfthöhe stellen können. Für tiere Drops und hohe Sprünge bin ich eh zu feige, aber eine DH Strecke runter zu brettern stelle ich mir witzig vor, meine Höhenangst verhindert zum Glück das Gefährlichste.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2018)

Das sind keine Dirtbikes, das sind die angesprochenen SlopeStyle Bikes.  Das siehst du schon direkt wie Steil der Stack ist bei den Bikes.  Wobei es gibt auch Slopestyles mit dennen kann man wirklich geil Downhill und co fahren. Ich würde dir aber wirklich empfehlen nach nem  FreeRide ausschau zu halten, damit kannste am ehesten das alles machen denn die Geo von nem Downhill / FreeRide hat ähnlichkeit mit nem Slopestyle 
Guck dir das einfach an, das ist ein Typisches Freeride, ein Mongoose Nugget, das ist quasi mein Mongoose Boot"r Downhill Bike als Freeride 
YouTube


BTW Ich bin jetzt 38 Jahre alt und hab vor 3 Jahren erst angefangen Dirtbike, Downhill und co zu fahren. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich garkein Fahrrad, jetzt habe ich 6 Fahrräder, für jeden Einsatszweck eins, kann man wirklich zu Alt sein für sowas ?


----------



## Gorgomir (22. August 2018)

Ah, danke für die Bertaung, ich halte mal Ausschau. Im Bereich 100Km um Hamm Westf. ist der Markt sehr trocken und mei Budget liegt bei max 400€, günstiger wäre besser, da meine Frau auch eins haben will. Sie legt den Fokus auf Alltagstauglichkeit und einfaches Down Hill, also ohne Gaps und große Sprünge, nur bergab auf einfachen Strecken. Für sie muss es wirklich nur etwas einfaches sein, da ich noch nicht siber bin ob sie das wirklich dauerhaft machen wird.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2018)

Das ist kein Downhill das ist dann Trail fahren, nicht zu verwechsen mit Trial fahren. Trail fahren ist Quasi bergab durch den Wald, leichte Wurzelpassage, kurven. spitzkehren, wechselnder untergrund, minimale sprünge die per Bunnyhop zu erledigen sind. Das ist mehr Technisches Fahren und das was ich mit meinem AllMountain praktiziere, das ist gleichzeitig auch mein Alltags Bike mit dem du problemlos auch mal 50km "Alpen"Touren machen kannst. Bei dem Budget brauchst du ne Portion glück und am besten was ausergewöhnliches was nicht so gefragt ist. Wie z.b das Mongoose Nugget, da Mongoose hier komplett unbekannt ist und auch nicht gefragt und das Design ebenfalls ausergewöhnlich ist. Dabei ist Mongoose der vorreiter was die ganze sache angeht, die haben den BMX Sport nämlich mit gegründet, mit den ersten BMX Bikes überhaupt und Parts überhaupt. Das Boot"R also der große Bruder von dem Bike im Video hat auch schon nen WorldCup sieg eingefahren. 

Zurück zum Thema, für deine Frau wäre evtl auch nen Cross oder nen Gravel Bike interessant, die gibt es schon recht günstig in der Einsteigerklasse gebraucht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> BTW Ich bin jetzt 38 Jahre alt und hab vor 3 Jahren erst angefangen Dirtbike, Downhill und co zu fahren. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich garkein Fahrrad, jetzt habe ich 6 Fahrräder, für jeden Einsatszweck eins, kann man wirklich zu Alt sein für sowas ?


Um auf dem Lenker stehend durch die Stadt zu fahren? Ja, dafür kann man zu alt sein. 

Grad die kürzeste Strecke gedüst. Eine kurze Passage führt über Schotter. Macht ohne Profil keinen Spaß. Die nächsten 4 Tage wird es regnen. Musste das Wetter heute noch einmal ausnutzen.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2018)

Ok da hast du vollkommen recht, ein klein bisschen komm ich mir schon dämlich vor aber man muss auch unterscheiden die Jungs in dem Video machen das um gesehen zu werden, wohl auch nen Grund warum ich entweder Spots suche wo ich allein bin, oder nur an die Spots geh wenn ich weiß das ich nicht beobachtet werde, wie z.b nur Nachts an die Halfpipe   Dafür hab ich einfach ne wunderschöne Gegend mit nen Haufen Trails, zwar Flach aber man kann sein spass haben. 
Hab am Wochenende mal ne kleine Panorama Aufnahme gemacht in 100Meter höhe mit meinem neuen Spielzeug fürs Biken, da sieht man wo ich mit meinen Bikes meinen Spass hab.
YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

Bisschen Aufmerksamkeit ist okay. Habe auf dem Mopped auch Wheelies oder Stoppies gemacht, wenn da heiße Damen am Straßenrand standen. Die feuerten einen ja manchmal sogar an. 

Zum Video:
Schöne Landschaft, aber schon sehr flach. Ich brauche bei jeder Tour meine Steigungen und Abfahrten. Kann auf der Ebene nicht fahren. Da werde ich unruhig.

Du musst Richtung Idar-Oberstein oder Baumholder radeln.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2018)

Das Täuscht komplett bei mir, klar ich wohn direkt in der Rheinebene, die Berge im Hintergrund sind die Bergstraße, dahinter ist der Odenwald ( meine Heimat ) in dem Video schaut man Quasi einmal dorthin wo der Bikeparkt Beerfelden ist ( 50km von mir ) in Heidelberg gibts ne Downhill Strecke das ist 40km weg, 25km von mir weg ist ne kleine Downhillstrecke und Dirtbahn  ( die Hausstrecke vom Dirt Worldcup Sieger 2016 )  Ich muss natürlich etwas Fahren um in die Berge zu kommen, aber nix was komplett außer reichweite ist.
Das ist schon 25km von mir entfernt ( und 4km entfernt von der Dirtbahn ) 
YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

Für mich ist das generell eher ungewohnt, weil es hier bei mir (Neandertal) so große und weite, ebene Felder gar nicht gibt. Hier sind alle paar Meter kleinere Hügel und Steigungen. Nach paar Kilometern habe ich 100 m Höhenunterschied. Viel höher geht es zwar nicht, aber dafür geht es ständig rauf und runter.

Wo sich Bikeparks oder Trails in der Umgebung befinden, weiß ich noch gar nicht. Wenn die mein Rad endlich mal im Laden haben, möchte ich nach Winterberg fahren. Da soll es spaßige Strecken geben. Ich hoffe auch, dass es diesen Winter mal ordentlich schneien wird. Da würde ich auch gerne mal auf dem Rad unterwegs sein.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2018)

Das Neandertal liegt 170m tiefer als meine Heimatstadt. Da hin und zurück ist auch keine besonders große Streckenlänge, aber immer das letzte Stück wieder die verlorenen Höhenmeter zurück holen zu müssen (Richtung Ruhr ist es auch nicht anders) geht mir gelegentlich doch auf die Nerven.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2018)

Winterberg werd ich auch demnächst mal wieder sein.  Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich bin in den "Bergen" aufgewachsen, wenn ich an die Bushaltestelle wollt zur Schule musst ich 100meter nen Berg runter mit 10% Steigung und wenn ich heim wollt da auch wieder rauf  Für mich ist das auch mehr als ungewohnt von daher kann ich dich sehr gut verstehen, Im hintergrund bei den Videos sieht man auch den Höchsten Berg auf der Bergstrasse, der Melibokus nen Vulkan mit bisl über 500Meter, dort befindet sich auch eine Downhill Strecke. 

Hab vorhin mal die Follow Me funktion von meinem neuen Bike Spielzeug ausprobiert  
YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

@Olstyle
Deswegen mag ich es, wenn die Fahrt im Tal endet. Wobei eine Steigung zum Schluss mal wieder etwas Abwechslung wäre. 

@dekay
Wenn alles gut läuft, werde ich auf jeden Fall ins Alpenvorland ziehen. Da ist alles schöner, nicht nur das Radeln.

Ich kenne das noch aus Siegen. Ich wohnte auf einem Berg und die Uni lag auf nem anderen Berg. Da waren stellenweise weit mehr als 10% Steigung. Bin meistens mit dem Rad gefahren und immer nassgeschwitzt angekommen.

Funktioniert "follow me" auch im Wald? 
Meine Kamera is ganz klassisch am Lenker befestigt. Auf nem ungefederten Rad und bei 6 bar nicht so optimal. 

Schlafenszeit. Gute Nacht.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2018)

Obs im Wald funktioniert hat mich jeder schon gefragt  mit ein paar Einschränkungen wird es Funktionieren. Wenns klappt werde ich Sonntag ne Video session machen in Beerfelden und austesten, und selbst wenn sie in nen Baum knallt passiert nix


----------



## Gorgomir (23. August 2018)

@dekay55: Nettes Spielzeug.  

Mir ist es egal ob man mich sieht, aber grundsätzlich übe ich lieber in Ruhe und ohne Zuschauer. Bunny Hops und Wheelies kann man ja überall üben, für andere Sachen kann ich Nachts raus oder suche mir entsprechende Spots. Wenn es nicht anders geht, ist es mir aber egal ob jemand zuschaut, meist ist meine Frau dabei. Sie darf eh filmen, damit ich meine Fehler besser sehen kann, wird bestimmt lustig.  Sollte ich genug Schlaf bekommen, werde ich etwas trial üben, zumindest soweit, dass mein Bike nicht in Gefahr ist.  Verletzungen heilen, aber Fahrräder sind teuer. 

Zum Thema Stabilität und Flexibilität von Dirt/Trial Bikes: YouTube einfach nur krank.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. August 2018)

Der Kerl geht echt ab 
Die Videos sind aber auch geil gemacht.
Hätt ich nur hier in der Nähe die Möglichkeit Downhill zu fahren 
Ich würde mir sofort ein Fully kaufen und nichts anderes mehr machen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CR0QmCaMTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Ich hab neulich gelesen, dass es wohl (bald?) ein neues System statt Klickpedale gibt.
Da sind dann Magnete und den Pedalen und in den Schuhen, aber man kann das Fahrrad dann mit allen möglichen Schuhen fahren.
Die Klickpedale an meinem Rennrad kann ich bspw. nur mit den Fahrradschuhen nutzen. Für normale Schuhe sind die zu schmal.
Da wäre das neue System eindeutig sinnvoller.
Außerdem kann man die Stärke der Magnete selbst bestimmen, wenn man mehr hinzufügt oder welche wegnimmt.
Das wäre dann auch für MTB interessant, denn bei MTB sind mir normale Klickpedale zu gefährlich.


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2018)

Ja das youtube Video is krank, aber nicht im Positiven sinne, ich hab da eh ne gespaltene Meinung zu leuts von Sick, 
Man sieht aber schön was ich meine in dem Video, es ist quasi nahezu unmöglich mit nem Slopestyle Downhill zu fahren, die zweite sache die einfach nur Mega bescheuert ist von den Jungs, die fahren komplett ohne Protektoren, Nichtmal nen Rückenprotektor und wie schnell was passiert sieht man ja auch in dem Video, in Deutschland dürfte keiner von denen in nem Bike Park fahren. Verletzungen Heilen ....... nicht jede Verletzung, ich kenn nen paar die bleibende Schäden davon getragen haben, und in der Anfangszeit bevor ich das erste mal in Bikepark bin hab ich mich eigentlich Täglich verletzt, weil ich so stur war und partou kein Schienbein Schutz tragen wollt, wenn ich mal Enkel hab kann ich dennen auf jeden fall die Etlichen Narben zeigen von meiner Anfangszeit   Die Pedale werden dein größter Feind erstmal


Fabios Videos sind zwar geil, aber alle inszeniert, der brauch für so nen Video Teilweise 2 Drehtage um die Stunts sauber abzudrehen für nen 10 Minuten Video. Fahren kann er aber keine frage.

Edit : Okay das letze Video gefällt mir gar nicht, das ist nur noch inszeniert und viel zu Übertrieben, das Video konzentriert sich nicht mehr aufs Biken sondern auf Ulk und Klamauk, das kommt davon wenn man sich für den Teufel verpflichtet, das sind diese Typischen Red Bull Action Videos zu dennen er nun verpflichtet ist als RedBull Athlet.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja das youtube Video is krank, aber nicht im Positiven sinne, ich hab da eh ne gespaltene Meinung zu leuts von Sick,
> Man sieht aber schön was ich meine in dem Video, es ist quasi nahezu unmöglich mit nem Slopestyle Downhill zu fahren, die zweite sache die einfach nur Mega bescheuert ist von den Jungs, die fahren komplett ohne Protektoren, Nichtmal nen Rückenprotektor und wie schnell was passiert sieht man ja auch in dem Video, in Deutschland dürfte keiner von denen in nem Bike Park fahren. Verletzungen Heilen ....... nicht jede Verletzung, ich kenn nen paar die bleibende Schäden davon getragen haben, und in der Anfangszeit bevor ich das erste mal in Bikepark bin hab ich mich eigentlich Täglich verletzt, weil ich so stur war und partou kein Schienbein Schutz tragen wollt, wenn ich mal Enkel hab kann ich dennen auf jeden fall die Etlichen Narben zeigen von meiner Anfangszeit   Die Pedale werden dein größter Feind erstmal
> 
> 
> Fabios Videos sind zwar geil, aber alle inszeniert, der brauch für so nen Video Teilweise 2 Drehtage um die Stunts sauber abzudrehen für nen 10 Minuten Video. Fahren kann er aber keine frage.



Naja, ohne Protektoren sieht das spektakulärer aus. Ich würde Downhill nie ohne komplette Schutzausrüstung machen.
Ich fahre auch so immer mit Helm.

Aber im Prinzip würde ich es jeden selbst überlassen. Deswegen würde ich auch keine Helmpflicht allgemein einführen.
Wenn jemand ohne Helm fährt, muss er sich über die Konsequenzen bewusst sein. Genauso beim Downhill ohne Schutzausrüstung.
Mir ist da mein Leben wichtiger, als meine Frisur


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2018)

Indirekt wirds dich aber immer betreffen, wenn andere sich Kaputt oder Tod fahren. Das fängt da schon an das die Krankenversicherung sich querstellen kann wenn du beim Downhill fahren ohne Protektoren verunfallst, dann stehst aber ziemlich blöd da wenn halbes Jahr net Arbeiten kannst und kein Krankengeld bekommst, Haftpflicht genauso wobei die meisten nicht mal greifen wenn man Downhill fährt. Irgendwann wirds noch verboten wenn sich nen Haufen Leuts zu Kaputt fahren, von daher finde ich die Pflicht schon gut so. Was man privat allein macht, das mir auch relativ schnuppe das auch ne ganz andere Geschichte. Ich nutz ja selbst meist nur die Weste und den Helm weil ich das Unfallrisiko höher einschätze wenn ich in meiner Bewegungsfreiheit bei den Beinen eingeschränkt bin, und bisher bin ich auch nur einmal auf die Fresse geflogen und bin mit 20km/h übern nen feinen schotterweg gerutscht wärend ich das Bike geschützt hab das es nich verkratzt ( es lag auf mir )


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. August 2018)

Bin schon länger nicht mehr gestürzt. Das habe ich hinter mir. Meine beiden Knie und Schienbeine sind trotzdem komplett vernarbt. Als Kind und Jugendlicher verheilte das alles auch noch schneller. Da bin ich nun vorsichtiger.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bin schon länger nicht mehr gestürzt. Das habe ich hinter mir.




Gute Sache, als nächstes dann das Älter werden abgewöhnen...


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2018)

Ich bin nur auf die Fresse geflogen weil ich andere Reifen gefahren bin und die unberechenbar wurden als es schlagartig nass wurde, naja da merkt man dann doch den vorteil von 3 fach Compound Reifen die kleben immer, das ist übrigends auch nen Faktor der extrem Wichtig ist, die Reifen, und mitunter auch das Teuerste an dem ganzen Sport, nen Satz kostet um die 100-140€ und Hebt 3-4 BikePark Sessions wenn man wie Drecksau fährt wie in den Videos dann sind die nach nem Tag hinüber. Sollte man sich also tunlichst überlegen ob man lieber Technisch Sauber fährt, oder ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. August 2018)

Verdammt, ich hab grad Bock auf ein Fully 
Da müsste ich zwar ab und zu mehrere 100Km fahren, bis ich nen Trail oder Park hätte, aber ich wollte das schon immer machen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. August 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gute Sache, als nächstes dann das Älter werden abgewöhnen...


Erinnere mich nicht daran, dass ich dieses Jahr 30 werde! Das Leben ist bald vorbei. 



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur auf die Fresse geflogen weil ich andere Reifen gefahren bin und die unberechenbar wurden als es schlagartig nass wurde, naja da merkt man dann doch den vorteil von 3 fach Compound Reifen die kleben immer, das ist übrigends auch nen Faktor der extrem Wichtig ist, die Reifen, und mitunter auch das Teuerste an dem ganzen Sport, nen Satz kostet um die 100-140€ und Hebt 3-4 BikePark Sessions wenn man wie Drecksau fährt wie in den Videos dann sind die nach nem Tag hinüber. Sollte man sich also tunlichst überlegen ob man lieber Technisch Sauber fährt, oder ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


Bei uns war alles dabei. Bei einem Rennen von einem geschnitten worden, Kurven zu schnell gefahren und Kontrolle verloren, schlechte "Landungen" nach Sprüngen, Grip bei Nässe überschätzt, wegen zu hohem Tempo gegen nen Baum gefahren (), Vorderrad beim Bremsen auf Sand blockiert, Mädels hinterher geschaut und dabei den Bordstein übersehen. 
Das meiste davon passierte regelmäßig (bis auf den letzten Punkt).



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hab grad Bock auf ein Fully


Ich warte jeden Tag darauf, dass endlich der Anruf kommt, damit ich es abholen kann. Heute wieder gutes Wetter und doch kein Regen...


----------



## FetterKasten (23. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das fängt da schon an das die Krankenversicherung sich querstellen kann wenn du beim Downhill fahren ohne Protektoren verunfallst, dann stehst aber ziemlich blöd da wenn halbes Jahr net Arbeiten kannst und kein Krankengeld bekommst, Haftpflicht genauso wobei die meisten nicht mal greifen wenn man Downhill fährt.



Und das weißt du woher?
Halte das für ein angstmachendes Gerücht.

Außerdem zahlt die Krankenversicherung dir kein Krankengeld. Bis 6 Wochen dein Arbeitgeber und danach die Rentenversicherung.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. August 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und das weißt du woher?
> Halte das für ein angstmachendes Gerücht.
> 
> Außerdem zahlt die Krankenversicherung dir kein Krankengeld. Bis 6 Wochen dein Arbeitgeber und danach die Rentenversicherung.



Das halte ich auch für Schwachsinn. Die Krankenversicherug greift immer. Sonst hätten viele Leute in Deutschland kein Leben mehr, weil sie für die Krankenversorgung zahlen müssten.
Sonst dürfte die Krankeversicherung auch nicht zahlen, wenn Krankheiten durch Rauchen entstehen. Wer raucht, macht das vorsätzlich und muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Im Falle einer Krankheit greift dann trotzdem die Krankenversicherung.
Die Haftpflicht greift da so oder so nicht, warum auch, außer du rast in jemanden rein.
Ich habe ne Unfallversicherung, die in solchen Fällen greifen würde, die ist aber nicht notwendig, bietet mir aber einige Boni im Falle eines Unfalles.


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2018)

Ich bin Selbstständig und demzufolge Privatversichert und hab mich informiert. Stichwort Risikosportart.
Ich kann mir sowas halt absolut nicht erlauben  es drauf anzulegen. Allerdings meinte ich auch wenn man komplett Ohne Protektoren fährt und ohne Helm, da wird sich jede Versicherung quer legen.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich bin Selbstständig und demzufolge Privatversichert und hab mich informiert. Stichwort Risikosportart.



Das hast du vorher aber nicht erwähnt, sondern hast es verallgemeinert 
Dann sieht das natürlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. August 2018)

Es hat immer noch keiner aus dem Fahrradladen angerufen. So langsam habe ich keine Geduld mehr. Warte jetzt schon seit letztem Mittwoch!
Bielefeld bis Düsseldorf ist selbst aufm Fully nur eine Tagesfahrt. Was ist da los?

Sehe es schon kommen... Am Samstag wenn ich keine Zeit habe, ist das Rad auf einmal da.


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2018)

Ja okay ich vergess das öfter oder blende es aus das man mit ner Gesetzlichen Krankenkasse immer besser dran ist.

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl auf Fahrräder muss man lang warten, beim Letzten Bike was ich gebaut hab lag mein Rahmen auch aus "unerklärlichen gründen" eine Woche bei DHL rum


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. August 2018)

Denke, ganze Räder werden nicht per DHL verschickt. Hier geht es ja eh nur vom Zentrallager zur Filiale. Vielleicht warten sie, bis sie genug Räder zusammen haben, die sie transportieren lassen.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. August 2018)

Also je nach Größe werden die teilweise auch durch andere Zusteller (auch DHL) ausgefahren, da so sperrige Dinge das Ausliefern der üblichen Sendungen extrem erschweren. Die Fahrzeuge haben im inneren ja teilweise Fächer/Ablagen, andere sind innen komplett leer.

Konnte das damals ganz gut beobachten als mein Bike geliefert wurde, die Pedalen kamen am selben Tag in einem anderen DHL Fahrzeug. 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Routen nochmal ganz anders entstehen, als die der täglichen Post.


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2018)

Eigentlich ist es so das Sperrige Dinge nur mitgenommen werden wenn im Wagen Platz ist, dabei gilt die Regel für die DHL fahrer, lieber 3 Kleine Pakete als ein großes, bei uns sind das alles Sub Firmen und die bekommen Provision pro Paket, und so passiert das mal eben nen Paket 7 Tage eingelagert wird wie bei meinem Rahmen es der Fall war. Wenn sich zuviel Pakete aufstauen und es garnicht mehr geht, dann Fahren meist 2 Fahrer bzw Fahrer 1 Tauscht gibt an Fahrer 2 ein paar Touren unterwegs ab. So ist es bei uns zumindest.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja okay ich vergess das öfter oder blende es aus das man mit ner Gesetzlichen Krankenkasse immer besser dran ist.



Immer besser dran? 
Also ich kenne das so, dass die Privatversicherten beim Arzt wie Gott behandelt werden, wohingegen Kassepatienten nur Fließbandware sind


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2018)

Dafür zahl ich jeden Monat ne ordenliche Summe, ne Gesetzlich Private kostet mich z.b 385€ pro Monat. Und es kommt stark drauf an bei welcher Versicherung bist. Mit besser dran mein ich auch deine Absicherung, krank sein und Ausfall kann ich mir nicht so erlauben.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2018)

Das ist aber nicht der Vorteil der gesetzlichen Versicherung sondern der eines Arbeitnehmerverhältnisses und damit der Lohnfortzahlung. Der Moment wo tatsächlich die Versicherung zahlen muss kommt erst nach sechs Wochen und da prüft dann auch die gesetzliche sehr genau ob sie das muss.


----------



## FetterKasten (23. August 2018)

Ich muss sagen, die gestzliche Krankenversicherung ist für so ziemlich alles vollkommen ausreichend. Hatte in letzter Zeit wegen meinem Kahnbeinbruch auch genug damit zu tun (MRT, CT, Operation, stationärer Aufenthalt etc).
Da gibs nichts, wo ich mich hätte schlecht behandelt gefunden.
Und ob ich nun beim Arzt was länger warten muss, das wäre mir keine zigtausenden Euros mehr wert.
Hab aber selbst damit keine schlechten Erfahrungen.
Evtl. liegt es auch daran, dass es bei uns Ärzte im Überfluss gibt.


----------



## pedi (23. August 2018)

muss man für gefährliche sportarten, wie z.b. wie hier für mountainbiking, eine zusatzversicherung abschliessen, oder ist das ganz normal mit versichert?


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2018)

Fürs Tauchen habe (und brauche) ich eine Zusatzversicherung weil sowas wie Deko-Kammer sonst auf eigene Kosten gehen würde. Bei einer Risiko-Lebensversicherung kostet das ebenfalls extra.
Ob Mountainbike als Extremsport eingeordnet wird weiß ich nicht. Downhill vielleicht schon. Ski fahren z.B. gilt aber als "normaler" Sport obwohl das Risiko dort auch recht hoch ist.


----------



## dekay55 (24. August 2018)

Ich hab ebenfalls ne Zusatzversicherung für meine Hobbys, da für Drohnen eh Versicherungspflicht gilt hab ich gleich ne Versicherung genommen die auch Risikosportarten abdeckt, inkl. Mountainbike Fahren ( Downhill zählt als Unterkategorie ) In Österreich und der Schweiz wird Downhill als Risikosportart angesehen, in Deutschland ist das "noch" nicht der Fall was aber eben durchaus passieren kann wenn es lauter verrückte gibt die ohne Schutzausrüstung gegen nen Baum knallen beim Downhill fahren.  
Was ich z.b auch nicht drauf anlegen will wenn ich im Ausland z.b in Frankreich in Lac Blanc verunglücke die Transportkosten und alles selbst zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> muss man für gefährliche sportarten, wie z.b. wie hier für mountainbiking, eine zusatzversicherung abschliessen, oder ist das ganz normal mit versichert?



Muss man natürlich nicht, kann man aber.
Da reicht dann aber eine ordentliche Unfallversicherung (also fürs Mountainbiken).
Ich habe eine abgeschlossen, in der ich im Falle eines Unfalles nen Haufen Geld und etliche Sonderbehandlungen im Krankenhaus bekäme.
Viele bieten die Versicherungen auch in der Kombination an und wenn ich die Unfallversicherung aus dem Paket rausnehmen würde, müsste ich mehr zahlen, als aktuell.

Ich hatte schon mal nen kleineren Unfall und die Summe, die ich bekommen habe, deckt die Beiträge für mehrere Jahre 

Ich hätte sowas nicht abgeschlossen, wenn ich nicht regelmäßig Radfahren würde. Aber grad beim MTB ist man schnell gestürzt und hat sich was gebrochen. Auch beim Rennradfahren könnte ich von einem Auto erwischt werden, weil manche ja 50cm an einem vorbeifahren müssen.

Aber so eine Versicherung ist kein Muss, sondern sorgt nur für Boni. Es könnte ja auch sein, dass man sie nie bräuchte.
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte daheim nen blöden Unfall, war ein halbes Jahr in Krankenhäusern und Rehas und war erst nach einem Jahr wieder fit.
Der hat  ein nettes Sümmchen von der Versicherung bekommen (das waren knapp 100.000). Die Schmerzen und Probleme hatte er trotzdem, aber das Geld hat alles etwas leichter gemacht.



Ich war gestern Abend nach der Arbeit noch schön unterwegs. War ganz schön, als die Sonne hinter den Wolken verschwunden ist.
Erst den Berg raus und dann schön durch den Wald


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. August 2018)

Habe ein kleines Problem. Meine Hinterradachse ist mir heute weggebrochen. Ich war heute im Fahrradladen und der hatte sehr große Probleme meine Kombination aus Scheibenbremse und Kassette zu finden, weil es eben billiger Müll ist. Eigentlich wollte er sich heute noch melden, hat es aber bisher nicht getan.

Jemand von euch eine Idee, was ich zur Not machen kann? Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich sagen scheiß drauf und würde mir für 400 ein gebrauchtes holen, aber ist derzeit alles bisschen ungewiss


----------



## Stryke7 (28. August 2018)

Kannst du nochmal das Problem genauer erläutern?

Du benötigst eine neue Hinterradnabe? 

Da gibt es doch nur 1-2 verschiedene Einbaubreiten, exakt 2 verschiedene Bremsscheibenaufnahmen und eigentlich nur ein übliches Maß für den Freilaufkörper.  Und auch nur 3-5 verschiedene Mengen Speichen.

Normalerweise sollte es nicht SO schwierig sein, da Ersatz zu finden.


Ansonsten schau einfach mal selbst online was du findest, wobei ich dazu sagen möchte dass wenn du nur eine Nabe kaufst, jemanden bezahlen müssen wirst der sie dir einspeicht.


Last but not least:  Wie zerbricht man denn eine Hinterradnabe?  Ich hab ja schon Achsen abgebrochen aber die Nabe selbst ... ?


----------



## dekay55 (28. August 2018)

Naja das sind die dinger die wir kennen als "Standart" es gibt aber noch weitaus mehr abseits dieses Standart, man nehme nur mal als beispiel Rollenscheibenbremsen, Ich gehe fast von aus das hier nen alter SIS Nabenkörper verbaut wurde, sowas zu bekommen ist schon fast unmöglich, da das aufm Europäischen Markt einfach nemmer standart ist.  

Ich denke nicht das er den Nabenkörper meint, sondern die Hohlachse die im Nabenkörper ist wo der Schnellspanner durchgeht, da lag ja ohnehin schon ein Defekt vor das die Lager sich verabschiedet haben, der Achsenbruch ist nur eine folge davon das man mit dem Defekt weiter gefahren ist, ich könnte wetten das die Achse im bereich der Lager gebrochen ist, da wird sie nämlich massiv abgeschert worden sein vom Defekten Lager was eben zum Bruch führt. 

Ich mein das nicht böse aber sowas kommt davon wenn man sein Fahrrad nicht Pflegt und Sachen mit macht die einfach nicht vorgesehen sind, und letztendlich das es eben die unterste Preisklasse war, da kann auch kein Premium Hersteller was gutes abliefern.

Komplett neuer Radlaufsatz, mit z.b Ryde Taurus 2000 Felgen, die bekommste teils für 80€ komplett und halten wirklich sehr viel Aus für den Preis.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. August 2018)

Nein, ich brauche keine Hinterradnabe. Ich brauche ein komplett neues Laufrad. Der vom Fahrradshop meinte aber, dass es sau schwer wird einen Ersatz zu finden und wollte sich eigentlich telefonisch melden, was er aber nicht hat. Werde wohl später nochmal vorbei gehen.

Wollte einfach fragen, was ich dann noch für Möglichkeiten habe


----------



## dekay55 (29. August 2018)

Nunja du hast die möglichkeit, neues Laufrad mit ner neuen Kassette. Versteh eh nicht warum das alte Laufrad zerlegen und die vermutlich eh schon abgenutzte Kassette weiter zu benutzen. Also einfach neues Laufrad neue Kassette und gut is.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. August 2018)

Ich war nochmal in der Werktstatt und er meinte, dass, wenn der Rest meines Fahrrads genauso aussieht, ich den kompletten Antrieb wechseln muss. Das würde so 150 Euro kosten. Also eigentlich ist das Fahrrad wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Der hätte da noch ein 26" Bergamont stehen für 300, was recht gut aussieht. Könnte sogar nur 100 anzahlen und den Rest später.

Hm, weiß gerade nicht. ******* ey :/


----------



## dekay55 (29. August 2018)

Tja ganz ehrlich wird er aber Recht haben, das ist auch das was ich sage, das dein ritzelpaket ( Kassette ) abgenutzt sein wird, und dann ist es auch die Kurbel, die Kette, die Lager, 150€ ist da aber noch mehr als Human wenn da Arbeitszeit und Materialkosten inbegriffen sind. Tja Bergamont schlecht muss es net sein, wie ich aber schon sagte auch billig Bikes von Premiumhersteller sind Qualitativ von den Anbauteilen auch nicht hochwertig. Wäre gut zu wissen was für ein Bergamont das ist, was es mal Neu gekostet hat, was für Teile dran sind, und letzendlich natürlich passt der rahmen gefällts dir machts dir spaß.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. August 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ich war nochmal in der Werktstatt und er meinte, dass, wenn der Rest meines Fahrrads genauso aussieht, ich den kompletten Antrieb wechseln muss. Das würde so 150 Euro kosten. Also eigentlich ist das Fahrrad wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Der hätte da noch ein 26" Bergamont stehen für 300, was recht gut aussieht. Könnte sogar nur 100 anzahlen und den Rest später.
> 
> Hm, weiß gerade nicht. ******* ey :/



Naja, da hat er leider Recht. Besonder Antrieb oder Federung sind bei guten Fahrrädern relativ teuer.
Ich hab auch ein Bergamont und bin sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings kommt es ja darauf an, welche Komponenten verbaut sind.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. August 2018)

Da mein Rad immer noch nicht in der Filiale angekommen ist, habe ich mich ein kleines bisschen umgeschaut, damit ich die Unterschiede der MTBs kenne. Bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob es ein All-Mountain oder Enduro werden soll. Nun verstehe ich auch sehr gut, dass manche hier mehr als 2 MTBs haben.
Das All-Mountain von Cube (Stereo 140 hpc tm) ist von den Komponenten her wirklich top ausgestattet, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob 140/150mm Federweg auf die Dauer reichen. Schiele grad in Richtung Capra 27 CF von YT. CAPRA 27 CF - CHALK WHITE / BLOOD RED | YT Industries
Wenn es dann bergauf ein kleines bisschen anstrengender ist, soll es so sein. Wichtig ist, wie es runter geht. 

noch ein edit:
Wenn das Cube morgen nicht da ist, dann wird es ein Capra. Muss nur noch schauen, ob Al Comp oder CF. Habe mich irgendwie in das Rad verguckt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. August 2018)

Hm ja. Ist ja eigentlich logisch. 5000km in 1,5 Jahren gehen halt nicht so spurlos an einem Fahrrad vorbei. Vllt hole ich mir das Bergamont und wenn Ende des Jahres Steuer-Rückzahlung kommt, evlt ein gebrauchtes für um die 500 Euro. Muss ich dann mal sehen.

Aber eigentlich mag ich mein derzeitiges Fahrrad echt gern, auch wenn es schwer ist, usw, habe ich viel Spaß damit. Vllt sollte ich das einfach machen lassen. Schwere Entscheidung


----------



## dekay55 (29. August 2018)

@DesinformierterLoser 
Bei dem Capra musst aber auch wieder warten, lieferbar ab 10.10 
Ich kann dir aber sagen das es wirklich mühselig wird mit nem Enduro Berge zu klettern 170mm Federweg sind nich wenig. Da bin ich echt froh das ich an meinem AllMountain ne 150mm Gabel hab die ich auf 110mm Absenken kann und komplett Sperren um Berge hochzufahren, dämpfer blockieren erledigt den rest, mit dem Federweg geht schon einiges, Trails mit leichten Sprüngen sind echt absolut problemlos, bin selbst erstaunt wieviel mein Cube mitmacht. Vorallem die 150mm Fox Gabel ist nen Traum, allerdings hab ich ne Talas die verstellbar ist und keine Float wie bei deinem Cube. Das is halt die scheise mit den Kompromissen, und wie du scheinbar erkannt hast, genau der Grund warum mehr als 2 Bikes hab die auch alle Regelmässig bewegt werden, außer das DirtBike ​


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. August 2018)

Werde wohl langfristig auch nicht drum herum kommen, mir mehrere MTBs zu holen. Für sportliche Touren werde ich weiterhin mein Fitnessbike verwenden. Hier geht es dann eher um Spaß.

Mit dem Capra wird man sich allerdings auch auf Downhillstrecken wagen können. Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit dem Stereo auch geht.
In weiß/rot ist das Capra grad lieferbar.

Edit:
Die Räder von YT muss man selbstständig zusammenbauen. Die kommen nicht montiert.  Ob das etwas wird?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. September 2018)

Das Cube ist immer noch nicht da. 
Warte bald seit 3 Wochen. Momentan sind die Jeffsys von YT extrem reduziert. Die Capras leider nicht.

Eben auf der Tour zu einem Stoppie gezwungen worden, weil mir ein Autofahrer die Vorfahrt nahm. Der schaute nicht einmal nach rechts und kreuzte meinen Weg... Nun gut, kennt man mittlerweile. Nächstes mal stelle ich meinen Scheinwerfer höher und auf die hellste Stufe. Anscheinend reicht weißes LED Licht allein nicht.

Fahrt war ordentlich. Noch einmal Bestzeit auf meiner zweitlängsten Strecke. Fühlte mich, als hätte ich gedopt. Beine ermüdeten kaum, obwohl ich fast überall einen Gang schwerer fuhr.

20° sind doch angenehm, wenn man passend gekleidet ist. War gut.


----------



## Gorgomir (3. September 2018)

Bei 20° trage ich noch Shorts und T-Shirt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. September 2018)

Shorts ja, aber mit dem T-Shirt kann es auf den Abfahrten bei 50-60 km/h etwas kühl werden.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. September 2018)

Heute das erste mal nach meinem Kahnbeinbruch wieder Rad gefahren nach über 3 Monaten 
Fühlt man sich gleich wieder wohl und von der Kondition ist sogar auch noch einiges übrig, auch wenn die Beine schmaler wurden^^
Bei Schlaglöchern hab ich aber immer den Arm locker gelassen oder die Hand angehoben, bis da wieder volle Belastung angesagt ist, dauerts trotzdem noch was.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. September 2018)

Freut mich für dich. Ohne s Radeln fehlt einfach was. 

edit:
Da ich dem Carbonrahmen nicht so recht traue und auch keine Carbonfelgen oder einen Carbonlenker haben möchte, habe ich mir jetzt für den Anfang dieses hier bestellt. 
JEFFSY 27 AL Comp - BLACK PEARL / BLOOD RED | YT Industries

Sollte ich damit an die Grenzen kommen, kommt ein Enduro (Capra).


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. September 2018)

Wie spannt ihr eigentlich die Speichen am Rad? Macht ihr das nach Gefühl?


----------



## Gorgomir (7. September 2018)

Die spannst du auf der Gegenseite vom Seitenschlag, musst mal "Laufräder zentrieren" bei Youtube suchen, da gibts einige gute Anleitungen. Je nach Wertigkeit des Laufrades, würde ich das beim Fahrradhändler machen lassen, in der Regel kostet das nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2018)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> Die spannst du auf der Gegenseite vom Seitenschlag, musst mal "Laufräder zentrieren" bei Youtube suchen, da gibts einige gute Anleitungen. Je nach Wertigkeit des Laufrades, würde ich das beim Fahrradhändler machen lassen, in der Regel kostet das nicht sehr viel.



Jein, wenn man sie punktuell zu viel spannt kann man sich auch Höhenschläge einfangen. 

Dennoch mache ich das im Allgemeinen auch nach Gefühl.  Bei größeren Problemen oder dem Bedarf, komplett neu einzuspeichen, würde ich aber auch empfehlen zu einer Werkstatt zu gehen.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. September 2018)

Ich hab das bisher einmal gemacht. So nen universal Speichenschlüssel gekauft und dann anhand diesen Videos:
YouTube

Hat ziemlich gut geklappt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. September 2018)

Ich möchte nur die Speichen nachziehen, die etwas lockerer sind. Habe mir auch einen Speichenspanner dazu gekauft. Bin mit dem bisherigen Ergebnis aber nicht zufrieden. Dafür wird man sich wohl etwas mehr Zeit nehmen müssen.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. September 2018)

Mich hat's im Urlaub extrem geschmissen, weil sich mein Vorderrad bei 25-30 Km/h blöd verkantet hat.

Ergebnis: Schulter geprellt und komplett blau, Ellebogen geprellt und der Arm total blau, Hüfte geprellt und blau, Knöchel blau 
und das blödeste: mein Vorderrad hat nen leichten Achter. Kann man das Vorderrad wieder irgendwie richten oder brauch ich ein komplett neues Vorderrad? Ich hab es noch nie geschafft, dass ich nen Achter in einem Rad hatte.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. September 2018)

Kommt drauf an wie schlimm es ist. Leichte Achten kann man wieder rausziehen, in dem man es richtig spannt. 

Und gute Besserung!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. September 2018)

Ebenso gute Besserung meinerseits.
Ne Hüftprellung kann extrem nervig sein.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. September 2018)

Danke, nach 4 Tagen geht es schon wieder einigermaßen 

Na dann werd ich das Rad mal beim Fachmann vorbeibringen. Es ist nicht arg, aber man sieht es, wenn man das Rad dreht und von oben drauf schaut. Vielleicht hab ich Glück und die können es richten.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. September 2018)

Klingt sehr danach als sollte man das wieder richten können.


----------



## pedi (10. September 2018)

darf man auch wegen kaufberatung fragen?
es geht um ein stadtrad, neudeutsch citybike.
meine frau hat einen standroller, und möchte deshalb ein fahrrad.
es soll nur in der stadt, überwiegend zum einkaufen genutzt werden.
touren, radwanderungen keine.
die frage ist nun, genügt eine baumarkt- bzw. discounterrad für 200,- bis 300,- euro? preislich sollte natürlich nicht in solche sphären gelangen, wie hier für MBs ausgegeben werden.
ansprüche werden keine gestellt, ausser natürlich, dass es fährt und alles funktioniert. was benötigt wird ist ein stabiler gepäckträger mit korb.
die wirklichen grosseinkäufe machen wird mit einem kumpel mit dem auto, wir haben keines.
dankeschön für eventuelle tipps.
wir waren dieser tage wieder etwas wandern, und konnten feststellen, dass es biker gibt, die sich vorbildlich verhalten.
diese anmerkung musste auch mal sein.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2018)

Wenn genug Geduld vorhanden ist würde ich eher ein paar Kleinanzeigen-Angebote austesten.
Aus der Erfahrung mit meinen Eltern kann ich sagen dass man kein Enthusiast sein muss um Unterschiede zu merken, so ein Baumarktrad rollt einfach nicht rund.


----------



## pedi (10. September 2018)

die idee mit den kleinanzeigen hatte ich auch schon, das "problem" ist, dass wir hier etwas ländlich wohnen, und die angebote entsprechend ausfallen.
eine möglichkeit wäre z.b. amazon und co.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. September 2018)

mMn sollte ein neues Rad mindestens 500 Euro kosten, damit man was Brauchbares bekommen KANN. Und das sind dann auch nur Geheimtipps oder Ausverkaufsaktionen.

Darunter kriegt man einfach Schrott, womit man keine Freude hat und dann zweimal und damit teurer kaufen muss.

Ansonsten Ebay-Kleinanzeigen oder bei örtlichen Fahrradgeschäften gibs auch manchmal Gebrauchträder.

Um einfach mal kurz einkaufen zu fahren, vor allem wenn eh permanent Diebstahlgefahr besteht, kann ein Schrottrad aber auch ausreichend sein. Nur sollte man damit nicht schnell fahren und sich auf Ärger mit Schaltung, Bremsen und Rollwiderstand einstellen.


----------



## dekay55 (10. September 2018)

Also für nen reines City Bike zum Einkaufen würde ich 500€ einplanen, und nicht im Baumarkt kaufen ! Wenn ihr Ländlich wohnt dann wirds bei euch sicher noch nen guten Einzelhandel gehen, das beste wäre in ein Fahrrad Geschäft zu gehen, das hat auch was damit zu tun das die das Rad für die Körpergröße passen raussuchen, in Fahrrad was nicht richtig Passt von der Größe kann Gesundheitlich negative folgen haben ( z.b die Knie und der Rücken und die Handgelenke aufgrund Fehlhaltung auf dem Fahrrad ) auch bei einem Fahrrad das nur für die Stadt ist, oder grade dann sollte richtig passen und sichere Anbauteile besitzen, d.h ne gescheite Bremse ( bsp, Magura HS11 Hydraulische  Felgenbremse  als mindeste ) ne gescheite Schaltung ( auch das ist sicherheits relevant wenn eine Schaltung nicht richtig funktioniert oder nen hang dazu hat das die Kette runterfliegt ) Beleuchtungsanlage nach StVo ( was kaum nen Baumarkt Rad schaft erschreckender weiße ) Da ihr euch gar nicht auskennt kann man euch jeden Schindluder der im Lager verstaubt andrehen zum Sonderpreis, daher würd ich mein vertrauen in einen Fachmann legen.
PS : Merida, Rabeneick, Bergamont und Gazelle sind so ein paar Hersteller die ihr auch anschauen solltet. 

PS : Fahrräder werden nicht geklaut nach wertigkeit sondern nach Aufwand, wenn Schrott Rad A in 5 Sekunden geklaut ist und Teures Rad B 30 Sekunden und möglicherweise auch noch Lärm verursacht beim schloss Knacken, dann wird immer Rad A geklaut.  Ich fahr ja schon wirklich Teure Bikes, und mir wurd bisher 4 Mal ein Fahrrad geklaut, immer die Schrotträder wo ich nie wert auf nen Teures Schloss gelegt hab, wärend meine Teuren bikes mit 3 verschiedenen Schlösser und Schlüsselarten abgeschlossen werden wenn ich sie mal irgendwo stehen lassen muss.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. September 2018)

Man sollte aber auch berücksichtigen, wie viel damit gefahren werden soll. Meine Eltern haben 2 Stadträder von Pegasus und Prophete. Die haben beide so um die 350€ gekostet und machen keinerlei Probleme. Mit dem Pegasus bin ich sogar paar Touren gefahren als mein Rad in der Werkstatt war. 

Ob es dann wirklich mehr als eine mechanische Bremse braucht, wenn man max. 20 km/h fährt und nur zum Einkaufen?


----------



## dekay55 (10. September 2018)

Das hat doch garnix mit dem Tempo zu tun, 
Hydraulische sind weniger Wartunsanfällig, vor allem für jemand der in der City rumfährt.  Stichwort Bremsnachstellung und Justierung was man faktisch immer machen muss bei der Mechanischen, entfällt bei ner Hydraulischen Niederdruck Bremse, dadurch das es ne Niederdruck Bremse ist sind die auch bei weiten nich so anfällig wie die Hochdruck Bremsen wie z.b Scheibenbremsen ( vergleicht man jetzt z.b ne HS11 mit ner MT2 ) 
Kraftaufwand ist geringer, vorallem bei Nässe Sicherheitsrelevant, es gibt so einige die es nicht hinbekommen so viel Kraft auf ne Mechanische Bremse auszuwirken das sie ne sichere Gefahrenbremsung machen können. Vorallem wenns nen 15Kg Stadtrad ist, mit einkauf und Person drauf so das nen Systemgewicht von über 100kg zusammenkommen, da ist dann so ne Felgenbremse auch schnell an ihrer Grenze, vor allem wenns dann noch Nass ist. 

PS von Prophete kann ich nur abraten, das ist mitunter der billigste Müll den man kaufen kann, in fast allen Test schneidet Prophet Katastrophal ab, geht sogar soweit das die  ne Zeitlang Fahrräder verkauft haben die so minderwertig waren das bei der Probefahrt von Stiftung Warentest der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Ich selbst bin mal ein Prophet Trecking Rad gefahren, mit ist bei ner Kurvenfahrt einfach das Hinterrad umgeknickt. Die Qualität ist einfach so dermassend unterschied, wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera hab würd ich mich für garnix entscheiden ( Pegasus = Pest, Prophete = Cholera )


----------



## Rage1988 (10. September 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> darf man auch wegen kaufberatung fragen?
> es geht um ein stadtrad, neudeutsch citybike.
> meine frau hat einen standroller, und möchte deshalb ein fahrrad.
> es soll nur in der stadt, überwiegend zum einkaufen genutzt werden.
> ...



Also ich hatte früher auch eher billigere Fahrräder und bin auch nicht oft gefahren, weil ich keinen Spaß daran hatte.
Dann irgendwann habe ich mal ein teures Rad getestet und ich wusste, dass ich nie mehr ein billiges Rad möchte und seitdem ich ein besseres Rad habe, fahre ich auch regelmäßig.

Ich hatte früher mal ein Trekking Rad von Winora für 500€. Anfangs war ich noch begeistert, irgendwann stellte sich heraus, dass ständig was anderes daran kaputt ist.
Da war die Freude dann schnell vergangen. Ich habe es dann verkauft und mir mein MTB geholt. Meine Frau hat das gleiche Winora als Damenversion immer noch.
Weiterhin ständig Probleme, die Federgabel lässt sich nit mehr richtig aktivieren / deaktivieren und sie hatte schon den zweiten Platten, weil die Reifen einfach so billig und Dünn sind (mittlerweile habe ich die Reifen und Schläuche durch Schwalbe ersetzt, die 10x dicker sind).
Sie fährt aber auch nicht viel, wenn sie dann aber mit mir fährt, ärgert sie sich immer.

Was ich damit sagen will: Ein 200-300€ Rad fährt auch und reicht für ein paar Mal im Jahr aus. Man muss sich aber bewusst sein, dass es einfach schneller defekt sein wird und dass es nicht so schön fährt, wie ein teureres Rad.

Ich würde dir auch raten, die 500€ Grenze anzupeilen. Aktuell gibt es überall massig Rabatte (auch in online Shops) und man bekommt top Fahrräder recht günstig. Die Shops wollen die alten Modelle loswerden, weil die Modelle für 2019 schon anstehen.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. September 2018)

Mal was anderes zwischendurch.. ich fahr nun schon seit paar Jahren die Conti Trail King (26 x 2.4) an meinem Bike, bisher auch recht zufrieden. Bei Nässe und Matsch könnten sie natürlich mehr Grip bieten, aber man kann ja bekanntlich nicht alles haben. 

Bevor ich mir die jetzt nochmal bestell, hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. September 2018)

Die Bremswirkung ist eine Sache. Mir ging es eher um den Verschleiß. Wenn man langsam fährt, muss man eben auch nicht so oft oder stark bremsen. Demnach muss die Bremse auch nicht so sehr gewartet werden. 

Ich würde mir auch kein Rad von Prophete oder Pegasus holen. Für mich stellt das Rad aber auch ein Sportgerät dar und kein Verkehrsmittel (bzw. sehr selten). Geht halt nur darum, dass je nach Gebrauch selbst so etwas ausreichen kann.

@ Krolgosh 
Bin neu im MTB-Sektor. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. September 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> einkauf und Person drauf so das nen Systemgewicht von über 100kg zusammenkommen, da ist dann so ne Felgenbremse auch schnell an ihrer Grenze, vor allem wenns dann noch Nass ist.



Also das kann ich jetzt so nicht ganz bestätigen. Ich habe die mechanischen Felgenbremsen immer noch lieber, weil sie einfacher sind und günstiger bei der Wartung.
Mein Rennrad hat Felgenbremsen und die Bremsen krasser als die Scheibenbremsen an meinem MTB. Selbst bei 60Km/h bremse ich damit bestens. Mein Rad wiegt 8Kg und ich um die 115Kg, somit muss ich mit Ausrüstung ca. 125Kg abbremsen und das funktioniert bestens.
Die hab ich auch schon fast 3 Jahre auf meinem Rennrad und musste sie noch nicht warten.
Einfach ab und zu die Felge schön säubern und dann bremsen die hervorragend.

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass eine Scheibenbremse nicht wirklich notwendig ist


----------



## FetterKasten (10. September 2018)

Ne Scheibenbremse hat einfach den Vorteil, dass die Bremse nicht schleift, auch wenn das Rad nen Achter hat. Allein aus dem Grund würde ich mir nie mehr ein Rad ohne Scheibenbremse kaufen.

Hydraulik hat auch den Vorteil, dass im Winter nichts einfriert. Wie oft sind mir früher die Bremskabel festgefroren.

Und in Kombination hat man einfach nen super Druckpunkt und keine langen Wege.

Für ein "Billigrad" würde ich aaber auch eine solide mechanische Felgenbremse vorziehen. Qualität hat halt seinen Preis und man kann wohl nicht erwarten für 500 Euro ne gute hydraulische Scheibenbremse zu bekommen, wenn Schaltung etc ja auch noch was taugen soll.
Je einfacher ein günstiges Rad, desto mehr Geld ist für die wesentlichen Komponenten da.
Würde auch ajf auf eine Federgabel deshalb verzichten.


----------



## cryon1c (10. September 2018)

Sag das nicht, selbst die günstigen 160mm Tektro Scheibenbremsen (Hydraulik) sind durchaus brauchbar. Die Bremswirkung ist OK für Straße und gerade so ausreichend fürs Gelände, wer Downhill/Trails damit fährt, muss halt langsamer ran. 
Der Nachteil an praktisch allen V-Brakes usw. ist einfach - die Räder wo diese montiert sind, können keine Scheibenbremsen aufnehmen, geht nicht. Selbst wenn man wollte, kriegt man keine nachgerüstet. Ist extrem selten wenn beides geht.

Auch gute Felgen usw. sind praktisch alle auf Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt. 

Es ist einfach besser sich ein Rad mit günstigen Scheibenbremsen zu holen, diese plattzufahren und dann gegen was vernünftiges zu ersetzen, dazu lernt man an den alten Bremsen wie man diese wartet, ist doch was anderes wenn es hydraulisch ist. 

Mein günstiges Haibike HardNine 2.0 ist halt billig - hat ne brauchbare Gabel, brauchbaren Antrieb (Einstiegsklasse Shimano Altus/Acera halt), Tektro-Hydraulikbremsen 160mm vorne&hinten, günstigere Kenda-Schlappen und 29"er Felgen. 
Aber daran kann ich arbeiten und alles nach und nach so für mich aufbauen wie ich mag und muss nicht gleich 2000€+ für die höheren Modelle ausgeben die dann schon mit SRAM Eagle usw. ankommen. 
Und ich trete das Teil jetzt n halbes Jahr, keine Probleme zu sehen, hat locker 5000km runter, nur Kette getauscht. Winter wird noch durchgefahren, ink. der Tektro-Bremse und dann bei besserem Wetter kommen neuere Komponenten drauf.

Wenn man das so rechnet, ist das umbauen nicht billiger, es haut nur nicht mit einem Mal zu, sondern man gibt immer wieder Geld aus.
Ist aber auch wie beim PC hier, wir basteln alle selbst und geben mehr aus als unbedingt nötig, soll ja Spaß machen.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. September 2018)

Ja gut, das glaub ich dir. Kann schon sein, dass heutzutage selbst günstige Hydraulische besser sind als gute Mechanische.
Da hat sich sicherlich was getan in den letzten Jahren.
Frage ist halt, ob man Billigräder findet, die nicht nur die hyd. Scheibenbremsen als Aushängeschild nutzen, sondern die anderen Komponenten auch noch brauchbar sind.

Ich hab selbst an meinem alten MTB noch eine Hayes Sole Bremse.
Die war vor 11 Jahren schon so lala und trotzdem fahr ich damit rum und hab keine Probs. Aber ich fahr hauptsächlich in der Ebene. Beim Bergabfahren muss ich mit denen echt aufpassen, dass ich nicht zu schnell werde.


----------



## dekay55 (10. September 2018)

Moment mal bitte, ihr fangt an Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen, nen Rennrad hat in der Regel ne komplett andere Cantilever Bremse als ein City Bike bei dem zu 99% V-Brakes zum einsatz kommen, also ne Rennrad Bremse mit ner V-Brake von nem City Rad zu vergleichen geht nicht ! 
Ne V-Brake hat die dumme eigenschaft um nen Rad oder Schlauch zu wechseln muss man sie Aushängen, und damit ist sie komplett verstellt, stellt man sie nicht nach Bremms sie sehr einseitig, und da der Bremspunkt an der höchsten Stelle am Rad ist ist es dort auch am Instabilsten, heißt ganz einfach is ne V-Brake nicht eingestellt und man kreift in die Bremse wie nen Ochse dann verzieht die Bremse das komplette Rad.  Hinzu kommt das Bowdenzüge sich Längen mit der Zeit, dadurch verstellt sich die Bremse Automatisch, genauso wie beim Belagverschleiß man selbst Nachjustieren muss. 

Jetzt kommen wir zur ner Hydraulischen Niederdruck FELGENBREMSE ich red hier garnicht von ner Scheibenbremse, sondern von einer Hydraulischen Felgenbremse, bsp Magura HS11, HS22, HS33(evolution) Die Teile sind quasi Wartungsfrei, Automatische Belagnachstellung, weniger Verschleisteile, extrem gut Dossierbar, günstig in der Anschaffung, ne HS11 Evo2 bekommt man für 50€ nen komplett Satz HS11 für knapp 70€, Damit lässt sich jedes Fahrrad mit ner Felgenbremse umrüsten auf Hydraulische Felgenbremse. Ich bin selbst zu meiner Anfangszeit nen GT RTS2 gefahren mit einer Magura HS33 Race Evolution Hydraulischen Felgenbremse, es ist einfach wirklich unkomplizierter, und jeder der mal ne HS11 oder HS33 gefahren ist der will nie wieder ne Mechanische Felgenbremse, außer es ist vieleicht ne Highend 500€ Mechanische Cantilever Bremse für Rennräder. 

Das die Tektro nicht so beschissen sind liegt einfach daran das es Shimano Bremsen sind die Umgelabelt sind, Tektro baut keine eigenen Bremsen sondern nimmt fast immer Lizenzbauten Namenhafter Hersteller die sich bewährt haben, das ist auch der grund warum die Tektro garnicht mal so schlecht sind. Gutes beispiel für ne grottenschlechte Bremse ist ne Avid Juicy 3, Bremst abartig gut, wie nen Anker, aber zwischen Bremse offen und Bremse zu gibts fast keinen dosierbaren Zustand. 

Ich würde im übrigen niemand empfehlen darauf in zu spekulieren nen Bike zu kaufen und dann nach und nach die Teile auszutauschen, da gibste am ende 4 mal mehr aus, es summiert sich dann musst gleich Verschleißteile mit Austauschen, du musst haargenau wissen was du kaufst, mal eben ne Bremse nehmen und einfach drauf klatschen geht zwar, aber wie es funktioniert ist die andere Frage, es ist schon so das man drauf achten muss was Freigegeben wurde vom Hersteller usw. Und spätestens wenn man ne neue Bremsanlage hat und die Schläuche kürzen muss und die Anlage danach neu befüllt und entlüftet werden muss hörts dann bei nem Leien auf, wo ich dann auch sag ab hier ist es nen Sicherheitsrisisko wo nen Leie nix dran zu suchen hat.


BTW Die Hayes waren schon immer mitunter die schlechtesten Bremsen aufn Markt, damals wie heute, das sind richtige Billigheimer die nix taugen, ich kenne keine einzige Hayes Anlage die wirklich was taugt.


----------



## cryon1c (10. September 2018)

Klar ist nicht jeder darauf aus, die Komponenten zu tauschen. Aber wenn es ein gutes Angebot für ein Bike gibt bei dem der Rahmen genau das ist was man sucht, gerade im Bereich MTB-Hardtail/XC ist oft der gleiche Rahmen von 500€ bis weit über 1000€ verbaut, nur die restlichen Komponenten sind anders - da macht das durchaus Sinn. Dazu sind bereits vorhandene Teile interessant, viele Leute haben noch gute alte Teile rumfliegen. Kommt beim MTB auch mal vor das der Rahmen aufgibt und die ganzen anderen Teile noch zu gebrauchen sind. 

Wer Werkzeuge (alle oder so gut wie alle), Teile und Ahnung hat, kann am Bike rumschrauben und muss nicht genau das kaufen was zu 100% dem Wunschbike entspricht. 
Beim Rennrad würde ich aber auch net rumschrauben. Von den Teilen hab ich z.B. wenig Ahnung und würde da schon genau das kaufen was halt auch auf dauer am Bike hängen bleiben soll - gerade weil man da extrem viel Geld versenken kann. 
MTB, egal ob All Mountain, XC, Downhill - es wird immer was geben was einem nicht 100% zusagt, da fängt das schrauben schon an, dazu beschädigt man die Komponenten auch öfter mal, was sowieso einen Austausch erfordert - die Frage ist dann nicht ob, sondern was soll dran.


----------



## dekay55 (10. September 2018)

Das Schrieb er jemanden der sich innerhalb 2 jahren 6 Bikes selbst gebaut hat weil derjenige lieber Teile am Bike wollte die seiner Wahl entsprechen und nicht auf die Willkür der Hersteller aufgrund Partnerverträge eingeht. 

Ich seh halt kein Sinn darin sich nen fertiges Bike zu kaufen und alles Auszutauschen, genauso wie Alt teile weiter zu benutzen, das hab ich einmal gemacht, das mach ich nie wieder weil das einfach nur zusammengewürfelter krempel ist ohne nen Konzept dahinter, entspricht dann schon fast der Willkür der Hersteller bei der Teilewahl, auch ich hab als voll leie so angefangen und mein erstes Bike genau nach dem Prinzip aufgebaut und ich würds nie wieder machen, daran hat man bestens erkannt das ich ein Leie war, und ich hab sehr schnell gemerkt das der gedanke nicht aufgeht. Nen bike wo alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist fährt sich einfach viel viel besser als nen Bike das zusammengewürfelt ist aus der Restekiste 

Entweder Richtig oder Garnicht, das ist eben meine Devise bei sowas.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. September 2018)

Noch einmal zum Spannen der Speichen:
Nutzt ihr dafür einen Zentrierständer? Ohne geht das ja nicht wirklich vernünftig.


----------



## dekay55 (12. September 2018)

Gibt nen einfachen Trick, nimm dein Fahrrad Rahmen als Referenz, links und rechts an die Streben in der höhe der felgen nen Kabelbinder und den exakt zugeschnitten und man hat nen super indikator um nen Seitenschlag raus zu zentrieren. Da da aber wirklich sehr viel erfahrung erfordert muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, minimale schläge mach ich so raus per handgefühl, alles andere lass ich machen, es reicht nicht einfach nur die Speiche festzudrehen, wenn das machst dann verziehts das Rad auf der gegenüber liegenden seite, und die Speichen in unmittelbarer Nähe müssen ebenfalls nachjustiert werden. Im Schlimmsten falle macht nen Leie nen Laufrad komplett unbrauchbar und eigentlich lässt sich nen Laufrrad nur richtig Spannen und zentrieren wenn man ein Tensiometer zu hand hat, und das ist der Grund warum ich das machen lasse, kost ohnehin nur zwischen 10-15€ pro Laufrad um Durschnitt.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Noch einmal zum Spannen der Speichen:
> Nutzt ihr dafür einen Zentrierständer? Ohne geht das ja nicht wirklich vernünftig.



Ich habe das Rad einfach vertikal zwischen zwei Schubladenmodule mit den Steckachsenenden aufgelegt und mit Klebeband fixiert. Dann konnt ich die Module so nah zusammenschieben, dass das Rad gerade so durchdrehen kann und jede Unwucht auffällt.

Bei nem MTB-Rad muss es ja jetzt nicht so ne Raketenwissenschaft sein, wie beim nem Rennrad oder so.


----------



## dekay55 (12. September 2018)

Wobei ich schon nen kotzreiz bekomm bei nem minimalen seitenschlag den man zwar sieht aber net spürt, allerdings hats auch nen Grund, es wird ja net besser sondern nur schlimmer, zumal meine Laufräder 7-8 mal abgedrückt wurden, da darf einfach gar kein achter oder seitenschlag drinne sein auch nicht nach 1-2 jahren


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. September 2018)

Werde dann demnächst nur einzelne Speichen nachziehen, wenn die etwas lose sind und das Rad dieses Mal wieder wegbringen.


----------



## dekay55 (12. September 2018)

selbst wenn du nur ne einzelne Speiche festziehst obwohl das Rad noch Rund läuft, musst du die gegenüber liegende locker machen. Das is vollkommen normal das die Speichen sich setzen und dadurch die eine Speiche bisl fester is und ne andere dafür lockerer, das ist einer der gründe warum man Laufräder auch abdrücken sollten nachdem sie eingespeicht und zentriert wurden, abdrücken bedeutet das die einmal gleichmäßig belastet werden, danach per Tensiometer jede einzelne Speiche nachgezogen wird, und wieder abgedrückt, das macht man 6-7 mal und dann kannst sicher gehen das alle Speichen optimal gespannt sind und sich bereits gesetzt haben, die lezten beiden Laufradsätze die ich mir Bauen lassen haben wurden jeweils 7 mal abgedrückt, den einen Fahr ich nun schon eine Saison aufm Downhill Bike und den anderen aufm All Mountain, keiner der beiden hat auch nur den Ansatz von nem seiten oder Höhenschlag, obwohl beides Leichtgewicht Laufräder sind.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. September 2018)

So. Mein altes Fahrrad werde ich jetzt definitiv nicht mehr machen lassen. Das andere Fahrrad für 300 Euro ist leider schon weg und auf Kleinanzeigen sieht es mit Fahrrädern für mich auch recht düster aus. Werde ich mir jetzt wohl ein neues Fahrrad für 500 holen müssen

Giant Talon 3 LTD 27,5 black online kaufen | fahrrad.de

Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. September 2018)

Sofern dein Budget es zulässt, bekommst du für etwas mehr schon hochwertigere Komponenten.
CUBE Attention SL aqua'n'blue 2018 - CUBE Store Muenchen

Bei 500/600 Euro wäre ich vorsichtig. Dafür bekommst du in der Regel grad mal Einsteigerräder aus dem Fitnessbike-Segment. Hier ist allerdings noch eine Federgabel verbaut, die dann wohl höchstens zweckmäßig ist. Die Schaltgruppe (Acera) ist auch die unterste von Shimano.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. September 2018)

Ich finde, dass Radon bei MTB Hardtails ne richtig gute Preis-Leistung hat.
Sowas wäre dort das Günstigste und sicherlich fürs normale Fahrradfahren mehr als brauchbar:

ZR TEAM 29 6.0 2018 – RADON Bikes (gibs in 29 und 27,5 Zoll)
Ist halt ein Hersteller, den es nur über Versandhandel gibt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. September 2018)

Ich weiß, dass die Preisklasse nicht so gut ist. Ich darf jetzt aber auch nicht so hoch gehen, mein Fahrrad wird einige Stunden an der FH stehen und ich habe keine Lust mir den Arsch dafür abzuarbeiten zurzeit, dass es mir geklaut wird. Deswegen sind 500 eigentlich schon echt Schmerzgrenze. Andererseits fahre ich halt auch etliche tausend Kilometer im Jahr.

Ich würde ja auch ein gebrauchtes nehmen. Habe jetzt mal paar Seiten aufgerufen, meine Gegend ist da leider echt total tot. Entweder billiger Scheiß oder halt 1000+ Euro


----------



## FetterKasten (14. September 2018)

Hast du bzw deine Familie keine Hausratversicherung? Da sind Fahrräder bis ca. 1000 Euro oder sogar mehr mit dabei normalerweise.
Wenn du viel fährst würd ich schon was einigermaßen Gescheites kaufen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. September 2018)

Ne, habe leider keine. Müsste wenn dann eine machen. Kommt auch drauf an, ob jetzt Bafög durch geht oder nicht. Wenn ja, bekomme ich eine saftige Nachzahlung und könnte mir schon eines für 800-900 holen. Wenn nicht muss ich bei 500 bleiben, bzw könnte vllt noch bis 700 Ende des Jahres hoch, wenn die Lohnsteuerrückzahlung kommt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. September 2018)

Wenn du es an der FH draußen stehen lassen musst, dann kann ich das nachvollziehen. Bei uns an der Uni siehst du auch nicht ein teures Rad. Habt ihr keine Station, in der man es sicher abstellen kann?


----------



## FetterKasten (15. September 2018)

Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch was ganz günstiges holen. Kleinanzeigen, Fahrradversteigerung etc., muss ja auch kein MTB sein.
Wenn du in der Uni bist und ständig denkst: hfftl passiert meinem Rad nichts, dann macht das auch kein Spaß. Und an solchen Orten laufen ständig die Arschlöcher, die Räder klauen rum.

Dann lieber ein Schrottrad für die Uni und ein Gutes extra.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. September 2018)

Stehen eigentlich schon gute Fahrräder bei uns rum. Ein Fully für vllt 1000, Kollege seines für 800-900 Euro, hier und da was gutes. Man hört eigentlich nichts davon, dass viel geklaut wird. Meinem Kollegen wurde seines geklaut, der war bis 18 Uhr an der FH und da ist ja ziemlich leer. War nicht mal ein besonders gutes Fahrrad.

Man hat zwar Sicht auf die Fahrräder von den Computerräumen und es ist recht öffentlich und so, aber mich als Fahrraddieb würde das jetzt nicht auffhalten. So ein Schloss ist in einer Minute geknackt und keiner erkennt wirklich, ob ich das jetzt legal oder illegal mache. Ich wüsste das ja selbst nicht. Weiß nicht wem dort welches Fahrrad gehört und ob derjenige, der da gerade rummacht der Besitzer ist.

Mit meinem alten ist jetzt mal nichts pasiert, aber es reicht ja nur einmal


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. September 2018)

Ich würde keines meiner Räder irgendwo draußen stehen lassen. Das ist ja nicht erst seit kurzem so, dass da alles geklaut wird, was nicht schrottreif aussieht. Wenn man bisher Glück hatte, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit. Aus diesem Grund stelle ich das Rad auch niemals an öffentlichen Plätzen ab, wenn ich es mal nicht für Touren nutze. Das geht höchstens in Siedlungen, die nicht so leicht zugänglich sind.


----------



## cryon1c (15. September 2018)

War mal einkaufen mitm Bike, 3min. Komme raus, ist meine Smartphonehalterung aus Gummi weg. Klar, die lässt sich auch mit 1 Handgriff abziehen, aber verdammt, das ist so n 7,99€ Teil von Ebay, wer braucht das denn xD
Jetzt lasse ich die Kiste niemals da stehen wo nicht mindestens 50 Leute pro Minute vorbeigehen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. September 2018)

Ja. Ihr habt wohl recht. Werde mir wohl ein Schrottfahrrad für 100 Euro irgendwo holen, was bisschen was taugt und dann wohl ein Sport-Fahrrad für 700 ca holen. So von der Performance her, habe ich keine Ansprüche. Bin mit meinem derzeitigen voll zufrieden. Ist mir egal, ob es schwer ist, etc pp. Hauptsache kann meine Kilometer fahren, ohne dass es auseinander fällt und halt Waldwege rumheizen


----------



## cryon1c (15. September 2018)

Waldwege bringen Fahrräder relativ zügig um, je nach dem wie kräftig man heizt und wie extrem. Ich würde selbst eher Richtung 400-500€ für ein MTB ausgeben und noch knappe 100€ für das Schloss. Nichts was am Rad ist, sollte per Hand abschraubbar sein, sonst kommt das weg. Ist so n Kompromiss. Ich fahre auch selbst was günstiges. Obwohl ich was besseres haben will, würde ich dann mehrere Räder brauchen wofür ich keinen Platz habe.
Denn ein ordentliches Fully würde ich nicht mehr vom Hintern trennen, damit kannste ja nicht mal einkaufen gehen - dem Rad wachsen Beine bis man seine Einkäufe erledigt hat.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. September 2018)

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit meinem derzeitigen. Nie was weg gekommen, etc pp. Da ist meine Stadt wohl recht human. Es steht mal kurz um Einkaufen in der Fußgängerzone, am Supermarkt, an der FH oder wenn ich Laufen gehe am See. Nie jemand dran gewesen, etc pp

Naja, ich heize halt schon. Im Stadtverkehr beschleunige ich recht schnell, auf Waldwegen fahre ich halt was geht, ich drifte auch sehr gerne. Ich brauche auch keinen großen Komfort. Die Federung meines alten Fahrrads hat mir gereicht. Das Gewicht ist mir scheiß egal, es hat geschaltet wie es sollte, es hat gebremst, ich hatte nie Schmerzen auf dem Sattel oder in der Hand. Das einzige was mich getört hatte, waren die 21 Gänge und dass ich nie schneller als 30-35 km/h fahren konnte. Ich will einfach etwas, was etwas hält, wenn man es pflegt und halt doch 3000 km im Jahr aushält. Wenn ich öfters mal was reparieren oder austauschen muss, soll es mir auch recht sein.

Ich würde es auch gerne weiter fahren, aber es ist halt wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Die 200 Euro stecke ich lieber in was neues. Ob ich für den Rahmen noch einen 50er raus holen kann? Ist ein bisschen verkratzt natürlich, aber eigentlich noch gut


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2018)

Ich bin bei meinem Rad sehr vorsichtig. Es wird verwahrt in dem es in meiner Wohnung hängt, wenn ich arbeite steht es in der Tiefgarage des bewachten Firmengeländes. Wenn ich woanders hin muss nehme ich entweder das alte Rad oder gehe zu Fuß.


----------



## dekay55 (15. September 2018)

Fuffi sollt locker drinnen sein. Das Leidige Thema Fahrraddiebstahl, sieht zwar blöd aus, aber 3 verschiedene Schlösser haben sich bei mir bewährt, aber wirklich sicher fühl ich mich damit auch nur maximal 15 minuten am Helligen Tag


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. September 2018)

Ja, einfach schade, dass man sein Fahrrad nicht einfach so "sicher" wie ein Auto abstellen kann und ständig Angst drum haben muss


----------



## cryon1c (15. September 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Fuffi sollt locker drinnen sein. Das Leidige Thema Fahrraddiebstahl, sieht zwar blöd aus, aber 3 verschiedene Schlösser haben sich bei mir bewährt, aber wirklich sicher fühl ich mich damit auch nur maximal 15 minuten am Helligen Tag



Da fährst du doch noch 4Kg Metall spazieren zusätzlich, entweder am Rad oder an dir selbst. Man will eigentlich kein zusätzliches Gepäck rumkarren, bzw. so wenig wie nötig.


----------



## dekay55 (15. September 2018)

jap, aber nur wenn ich weiß das ich mein Bike abschließen muss, also wenn ich mal kurz einkaufen geh hier um die ecke.


----------



## cryon1c (15. September 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> jap, aber nur wenn ich weiß das ich mein Bike abschließen muss, also wenn ich mal kurz einkaufen geh hier um die ecke.



Ich mach das anders, hab das mit dem örtlichen Tabakhändler ausgemacht das ich das Rad bei dem abstellen darf (wenns nicht gerade frisch vom Offroad kommt inc. 5Kg Dreck dran), da kann ich erstmal die Kaufhalle in Ruhe besuchen und dann Kippen und Rad holen. 
Man schlägt sich halt überall durch.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. September 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ja, einfach schade, dass man sein Fahrrad nicht einfach so "sicher" wie ein Auto abstellen kann und ständig Angst drum haben muss



Naja, wenn dir jmd nen Kratzer ins Auto macht, kannst du von den Reparaturkosten dir 2 neue Räder kaufen


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Naja, wenn dir jmd nen Kratzer ins Auto macht, kannst du von den Reparaturkosten dir 2 neue Räder kaufen



Das stimmt häufig, aber dafür gibts für Autos immerhin ein vernünftiges Angebot und Reglement für Versicherungsschutz.


----------



## dekay55 (15. September 2018)

Eigentlich isses umgedreht, für Eins meiner Räder hätt ich auch nen Auto 2 Mal Komplett Lackieren können 

Aber tröstet euch, heutige Autos sind viel viel Leichter zu Klauen als nen Fahrrad, vor allem spuren los, um ganz ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich es wollte könnte ich fast jedes Autos im Umkreis von 50 Metern um meine Wohnung öffnen, ohne meine Wohnung verlassen zu müssen, und wenn die Keyless Start haben könnt ich sie mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar Starten,  Der einzige Trost den man hat, das nur nen kleiner Bruchteil von Freaks und Nerds das wissen haben, und noch nen viel kleinerer Bruchteil die Technische Möglichkeiten besitzt und von dennen nur nen winzig kleiner Bruchteil die Fähigkeit in Kriminelle Energie umsetzen. Ich werd hier aber nichtmal im ansatz drauf eingehen wie das Technisch möglich ist, das geht nur die Autohersteller was an.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. September 2018)

Ich meine, der letzte Beitrag dazu ist gerade mal 5 Tage alt:

Model S: Belgische Wissenschaftler hacken Teslas Schluesselchip - Golem.de


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. September 2018)

Deswegen halt "sicher". Weil Autos zwar leicht knackbar sind, aber die kriminelle Energie eben nicht allzu hoch. Vor allem nicht am Tag. Ein Fahrrad ist halt wesentlich schneller weg, als ein Auto, obwohl es technisch gleich schwer ist. Würde eher einen X5 in der Stadt abstellen, als mein Fahrrad für 2000 Euro


----------



## Rage1988 (17. September 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Hast du bzw deine Familie keine Hausratversicherung? Da sind Fahrräder bis ca. 1000 Euro oder sogar mehr mit dabei normalerweise.
> Wenn du viel fährst würd ich schon was einigermaßen Gescheites kaufen.



Hab ich auch mit drin. Ich würde bei Diebstahl den vollen Preis erstattet bekommen.
Da heutzutage ständig Fahrräder geklaut werden, halte ich das für durchaus sinnvoll, wenn man Fahrräder für mehrere 1000€ besitzt.

Ich hab aber auch noch ein Motorradschloss von Abus, das ich mittlerweile am Fahrrad verwende 
Wiegt ca. 1,8Kg aber da bekommt keiner mal eben auf, außer er hat ne Flex dabei 
V.a. ist das auch schon lang um 2 Räder zu sichern und es kostet nicht wirklich viel. EInziger Nachteil: Groß und schwer.

Abus 8900 Kettenschloss Louis-Edition kaufen | Louis Motorrad & Feizeit


----------



## dekay55 (17. September 2018)

Wetten wir ich schaffe es in 10 Sekunden das Schloss zu öffnen ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen


----------



## Rage1988 (17. September 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wetten wir ich schaffe es in 10 Sekunden das Schloss zu öffnen ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen



Wie das


----------



## FetterKasten (17. September 2018)

Die Schwachstelle wird wohl das Schlüsselloch sein, denk ich mal. Da kann das Schloss noch so dick und fett sein.

Ganz ehrlich?
Ich würde bei den Schlössern nicht total übertreiben.
Wenn jmd es klauen will, dann schafft ers auch iwie.
Und wenn ers nicht schafft, dann macht er vielleicht das Fahrrad oder Motorrad aus Wut kaputt.

Wenns geklaut wird, zahlt die Versicherung, wenns kaputt getreten ist, dann sagen die evtl. das war Vandalismus und man bleibt auf den Kosten sitzen. Da muss dann schon eindeutig der Diebstahlversuch erkennbar sein.


----------



## dekay55 (17. September 2018)

Is ganz einfach,"spezial"Schlüssel ins Schloss, 3 mal leicht drauf klopfen, schlüssel drehen, schloss offen. Diese "spezial"Schlüssel gibts sogar mittlerweile auf Amazon zu kaufen extra für Abus Schlösser. Die genaue Bezeichnung dieser Schlüssel schreib ich bewusst nicht offen hier hin.

Am sichersten auch wenn es sich komisch anhört sind stabile NoName Schlösser, denn für die gibts meistens keinen "spezial"Schlüssel. Die gibts vorwiegend für Namenhafte Hersteller.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. September 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Is ganz einfach,"spezial"Schlüssel ins Schloss, 3 mal leicht drauf klopfen, schlüssel drehen, schloss offen. Diese "spezial"Schlüssel gibts sogar mittlerweile auf Amazon zu kaufen extra für Abus Schlösser. Die genaue Bezeichnung dieser Schlüssel schreib ich bewusst nicht offen hier hin.
> 
> Am sichersten auch wenn es sich komisch anhört sind stabile NoName Schlösser, denn für die gibts meistens keinen "spezial"Schlüssel. Die gibts vorwiegend für Namenhafte Hersteller.



Na super, zum Glück nutze ich es nicht mehr für mein Motorrad


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. September 2018)

Mountain Bike 27,5 Zoll in Rheinland-Pfalz - Kaiserslautern | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Auf 200-220 runter handeln. Was meint ihr? Wäre halt eine Übergangslösung


Edit: Hab jetzt mal zugeschnappt mit 220. Dann wird das mein FH und Stadtfahrrad und über den Winter spare ich dann für ein 700er-Fahrrad für die Freizeit


----------



## Rage1988 (17. September 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Mountain Bike 27,5 Zoll in Rheinland-Pfalz - Kaiserslautern | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Auf 200-220 runter handeln. Was meint ihr? Wäre halt eine Übergangslösung
> 
> ...



Sieht zumindest sehr sauber und gepflegt aus.
Über die Komponenten weiß man nichts, da das aber nur für die FH ist und nur 220€ kostet, kannst du sicherlich nichts falsch machen bzw. hast du sicher nichts falsch gemacht. 

Aber wie konntest du es kaufen, ohne die Rahmengröße zu wissen? DU weißt doch gar nicht ob es passt oder warst du schon vor Ort


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. September 2018)

Heute den ersten Härtetest mit meinem Jeffsy 27 gemacht. Ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr aus meiner Fresse.
Unglaublich, dass man offroad so viel Traktion haben kann. Das Fahrwerk ist top. Bin die Abfahrten schneller gefahren als ich sollte und fest davon ausgegangen, dass ich am nächsten Baum landen werde, weil ich nicht bremsen wollte. Passierte dennoch nichts. So geil! 

Ist jetzt allerdings wirklich nicht besonders für Touren gedacht, was nicht nur am Gewicht, sondern auch an den Reifen liegt. Bergauf ist eine Qual. 
Dafür macht es bergab so extrem viel Spaß, dass man das schnell vergisst.

Das Video fasst es lustigerweise perfekt zusammen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdUmFQj8zwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




#LoveJeffsy

Edit:
22:00 und ich habe das brennende Verlangen, mich wieder aufs Rad zu setzen... Noch ne kleine Nachttour.
Was habe ich mir da nur angeschafft?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. September 2018)

So. Fahrrad geholt, fast neu, macht was es soll. Endlich wieder zwei Reifen unter den Beinen, fühlt sich einfach gut an 

Den Rahmen werde ich jetzt wohl verkaufen und dann über die nächsten Monate für ein gescheites MTB sparen, dann kann es im Frühling wieder abgehen


----------



## cryon1c (18. September 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> So. Fahrrad geholt, fast neu, macht was es soll. Endlich wieder zwei Reifen unter den Beinen, fühlt sich einfach gut an
> 
> Den Rahmen werde ich jetzt wohl verkaufen und dann über die nächsten Monate für ein gescheites MTB sparen, dann kann es im Frühling wieder abgehen



Jap. Im Winter bzw. bei beschissenem Wetter das billigere gebrauchte Rad nutzen, für Spaß im Gelände usw. das MTB, vor allem niemals irgendwo abstellen - kann auch nicht geklaut werden.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. September 2018)

Irgendwie bereue ich gerade, dass ich mein altes nicht habe reparieren lassen. Ich baue gerade komplett alles vom alten, was ich gebrauchen kann, ins neue. Lenkstange, Bremsen, Scheibenbremsen, usw. Aber gut, warum auch nicht. Lernt man bisschen was


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. September 2018)

Hier is n Berg, der so steil ist, dass ich einfach nicht hoch komme. Entweder dreht das Hinterrad durch oder das Vorderrad hebt ab. Lustigerweise kam ich mit meinem Fitnessbike sogar höher, obwohl ich da Slicks fahre und der Untergrund aus Schotter besteht...
Werde das demnächst so oft probieren, bis es mal endlich klappt. Das kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## dekay55 (21. September 2018)

Nunja das Liegt nun einfach an der Geometrie an den Bikes, Bergsteigen is da halt bisl anders und hier wird dann auch ganz schnell klar warum die Geometrie eines Bikes wichtig ist, warum es verdammt wichtig ist gute Reifen zu fahren, warum eine Korrekte Position auf dem Bike sehr wichtig ist. 

Und warum man Aktiv fahren muss mit solchen Fahrrädern und nicht passiv wie nen alter Sack auf dem Bike hängt, sich selbst Dynamisch bewegen aufm Bike ist grundlegend Wichtig, und das ist es auch was mir so verdammt viel Spaß macht mit den Downhill Bikes, und ist auch der Grund warum man nach 10km aufm Downhill Bike sich sich fühlt als wär man 100km mit nem "normalen" Bike gefahren.  

Ein Grund warum ich nen Dirtbike hab, auf nem Pumptrack kann man sehr gut das Dynamische Bewegen aufm Bike üben,  Beschleunigt und Gebremst wird lediglich durch verlagern des Körpergewichtes aufm Bike, dazu kommen dann Bunny Hops wer die nicht beherrscht kann nicht Dynamisch fahren, und sollte besser lernen bis er es kann, ansonst wird man niemals so ein Bike ausreizen können und im Gelände fährt man das Bike auch nur zu schrott weil es Material mord ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. September 2018)

Ja, wie man sich auf dem Rad bewegt, ist mir schon klar, immerhin  fahre ich seit guten 25 Jahren und nicht gerade wenig. Auf dem Motorrad muss man ja ebenso etwas arbeiten, wenn man die Kurven zügiger fahren will. 

Das hier sind die Reifen:
HIGHROLLER II | MAXXIS Fahrradreifen

Bisher habe ich nichts gefunden, was mir an ihnen nicht passt. Evtl. ist die Mischung etwas zu weich. Der klebt schon extrem am Boden.


----------



## dekay55 (21. September 2018)

Die Highroller sind schon richtig gut. 
Ich fahre aufm Boot"R Vorne Minion DHF, und Hinten Highroller2 als superTacky ausführung, aufm SupremeDH2 fahr ich Minion DHF Super Tacky vorn und Minion DHR 3C Hinten, das klebt nochmal nen stücken extremer als es die Highroller hinbekommen, wobei die Highroller als 3C nochmal nen Stück mehr kleben, aber der Abrieb is abnormal, 3-4 Bikeparks und der Reifen is hinüber. 
Ich hab die Highroller sogar als SemiSlick Variante


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. September 2018)

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie lange die halten werden. Glaube fast, dass hier ein etwas weniger grober Reifen auch reichen würde. Querfeldein über die Wiese fährt es sich damit auch gut. 

Wenn es nicht regnet, werde ich damit jeden Abend ne Tour durch den Wald fahren. Heute fällt leider aus.

Noch 3-4 Monate auf den Schnee warten... Dann wirds richtig spaßig.


----------



## dekay55 (21. September 2018)

Also ich fahr auch aufm Asphalt, ist natürlich ne etwas andere geschichte mit so Hohen Stollen, da die SuperTacky aber bisl Härter sind als die 3C geht das recht gut ohne das es sich schwammig anfühlt ( Bei Kurvengeschwindigkeiten von 20km/h ) mein Max speed aufm Asphalt waren mal 68.9km/h mit der Minion / Highroller Kombi, das hat sich einfach angefühlt wie auf schienen. 

Im Schnee machen die Minion am meisten Spaß, da neigen die Highroller etwas zum schmieren, man muss also etwas Driften können, was aber auch sau mässig Spaß macht aufm Bike, bei Nassen Waldböden würd ich auch eher zu den 3C Raten oder eben ganz auf Minion setzen z.b  Minion DHF für Hinten nehmen. 

Und ey Regen sollte dich nicht abhalten zu fahren, dreckig wirste so oder so, und der Vorteil beim Regen ist das beim Heimfahren gleich der grobe Dreck abgewaschenen wird


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2018)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit irgendwie das Gefühl mein Rad rollt immer schwerfälliger. Und der Hauptverdächtige ist die vordere Nabe.  Die hat durch den 3A-Dynamo natürlich immer einen gewissen Widerstand aber seit ein paar Wochen fühlt es sich echt schlimmer an als vorher.

Hat jemand eine Idee was da los ist?  Können die Lager darin verschleißen?  Die Nabe hat gerade mal ~2500km gelaufen, stammt aus der Shimano XT Serie.


----------



## dekay55 (21. September 2018)

Logisch gehen die Lager irgendwann hinüber, das ja auch der Grund warum du bei Guten Naben auch einfach die Lager Tauschen kannst da es Rillenkugellager nach Industrie Norm sind die dort verbaut werden.  

Merkst aber wenn die Lager hinüber sind wenn sich das Rad nemmer sauber dreht bzw du beim drehen ganz leicht nen wiederstand spürst oder was mahlen hörst.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. September 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Und ey Regen sollte dich nicht abhalten zu fahren, dreckig wirste so oder so, und der Vorteil beim Regen ist das beim Heimfahren gleich der grobe Dreck abgewaschenen wird


Wenn ich dreckig werde, ist mir das egal, aber das arme Rad. 
Ich war schon immer Schönwetterfahrer, außer der Regen überrascht einen.


----------



## dekay55 (21. September 2018)

Hachja ich kann dich gut verstehen, so gehts mir auch immer bei nem neuen Bike, bis (endlich) der erste Kratzer drinne ist und langsam die Hemmungen fallen. 
Vermeiden kann man es eh nicht das es irgendwann Kampfspuren hat aber solang die gesamt Optik stimmt gehören Kampfspuren auch dazu.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2018)

Mein größter "Lackschaden" stammt daher, dass ich eine Bremsleitung falsch bemessen habe und sie nun an zwei Stellen den Lack weggescheuert hat. 
Aber irgendwie kürzt man auch nicht noch mal 2cm mehr


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. September 2018)

Grad ne kleine Nachttour gemacht und festgestellt, dass die Sturmböen immer noch da sind. War richtig spaßig, auf dem Rückweg genau nach Westen fahren zu dürfen. Im Wald lagen dann überall Äste. Zum Glück nichts aufn Kopf bekommen.

An der Sattelstütze habe ich Spaß. Im downhill ganz nach unten und dann die Sau rauslassen. 

Achja, der Grip auf Pferdeäpfeln lässt in Kurven zu wünschen übrig. Habe mich fast hingelegt, weil ich ihn nicht vorher sehen konnte.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. September 2018)

Heute das erste Mal längere Tour mit dem neuen Fahrrad. Da kam mein Kreislauf aber mal ganz schön an das Limit, obwohl es nicht mal warm war. Gut, war auch windig. Den zusätzlichen Gang spürt man auch, wenn man plötzlich mit dem schwerfälligen MTB mit 40 durch die Stadt düst. Aber habe sicher auch ein bisschen abgebaut. Konnte die letzten 10 Wochen wegen der Arbeit kaum noch Laufen oder Fahrrad fahren gehen


----------



## dekay55 (22. September 2018)

10 Wochen aussetzen beim Rad fahren merkt man deutlich, ich versuch wenigst 2-3 km pro Tag zu fahren, das zwar nicht viel aber man baut nicht so viel Kondition als würde man gar nicht fahren. 

Ja der Wind geht mir auch ganz schön aufn Senkel und das trübe Wetter genauso, da lässt sich nicht gescheit Filmen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. September 2018)

Ich merke das schon nach 1- 2 Wochen, sofern wieder am Limit gefahren wird.

Die ganze Nacht von Downhill strecken geträumt. Das MTB-Fieber hat mich nun komplett gepackt.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2018)

Richtig "lustig" ist so eine Böe gegen die Messerspeichen. Jedes Mal wenn es alleine bei der kleinen Fläche schon so in den Lenker geht frage ich mich wie man ernsthaft (halb)geschlossene Räder ausserhalb von Hallen fahren kann.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. September 2018)

Was zum Geier? :/

Rabiater Hundehalter verpruegelt Mountainbiker


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Was zum Geier? :/
> 
> Rabiater Hundehalter verpruegelt Mountainbiker



Naja, sowas hast du immer, gerade bei älteren Menschen, die sonst nichts mehr spannendes in ihrem Leben haben. Die suchen dann Dinge, worüber sie sich aufregen können.
Es ist nur eine verzwickte Situation, denn was soll man denn gegen einen 70 jährigen machen?
Ihn schubsen? Dann fällt er vielleicht blöd hin und bricht sich was.
Zurückschlagen? Auch da kann man ihn ernsthaft verletzen.
Es wundert mich nur, dass der mit den dünnen Nordic Walking Stecken so hart zuschlagen konnte.
Ich hätte ihn vielleicht bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei festgehalten.
Was aber auch wieder blöd ist, denn die Situation "junger Radfahrer hält Rentner fest" ist auch blöd und er hatte noch 2 Bekannte dabei, die vielleicht für ihn lügen würden.

Aber derartige Rentner kenne ich auch bestens aus meiner Kindheit.
Da haben wir in Telefonzellen gespielt, sind Cowboy und Indianermäßig durch den Park gerannt. Da gab es auch alte Leute, die das gestört hat und ein paar Tage später war ein Artikel in der lokalen Zeitung, dass Kinder gesichtet wurden, die angeblich in Telefonzellen randalieren und im Park die Leute stören. Dabei haben wir gar nichts gemacht.
Anderes Beispiel: Wir haben auch öfters im Wald gespielt (Verstecken usw) und auch das hat alte Leute gestört. Wir würden ja den Wald kaputt machen und wir wüssten ja gar nicht, wem der Wald gehört Blablabla.
Auch das stand wenig später in der Zeitung.

Einfach lächerlich und traurig, denn das ist anscheinend noch das einzige, was sie am Leben hält.
Die schauen dann aber auch den ganzen Tag zum Fenster raus und suchen ein "Vergehen", das sie petzen können.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2018)

Also mir stellen sich bei dem Artikel 2 Fragen.

Warum hatte der Biker keinen Helm auf? Dann wäre er nicht von den Stockhieben zu Boden gegangen und hätte während seiner Tour auch mehr Sicherheit gehabt.

Welcher 70 Jährige ist denn dermaßen flink und fit einen Mitte 30 jährigen (Sportler) dermaßen zu überwältigen, anschließend noch das Bike in den Graben zu pfeffern.

Also ein wenig abgefahren klingt das schon für mich. Wie lang muss man denn bewusstlos sein, um eine Nordic Walking Rentnergruppe trotz Fahrrad zu "verlieren". Woher schließt er eigentlich aufs Alter? Sich am Bart zu orientieren ist ja heut zu tage nicht wirklich hilfreich... würde mich ja nicht wundern, wenn es hier um einen deutlich jüngeren Täter handelt.
Hoffentlich geht es hier nicht nur um den Schaden am Bike, welcher evtl. ganz einfache Ursachen haben könnte.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. September 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Welcher 70 Jährige ist denn dermaßen flink und fit einen Mitte 30 jährigen (Sportler) dermaßen zu überwältigen, anschließend noch das Bike in den Graben zu pfeffern.



Du kannst dich ja gerne mal mit meinem 68 jährigen Jiu Jitsu Meister anlegen...  

Wer weiß schon was der Gegenüber so kann. Es gibt 70 Jährige die brauchen einen Rollator und andere laufen Marathon. Der Eine schafft nicht mal mehr sein Messer zu halten und andere schleppen täglich ihr Fahrrad aus dem Keller. Ich kenne 30 jährige die trotz Sport (Gym) noch nicht mal mit ihren Finger an die Zehen kommen beim Rumpfbeugen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. September 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du kannst dich ja gerne mal mit meinem 68 jährigen Jiu Jitsu Meister anlegen...


Der arme Mann. 

Mich nerven nicht angeleinte Hunde auch extrem. Da beschweren sich die Halter dann lieber darüber, dass man zu schnell fährt.
Wenn Kinder oder Rentner im Weg sind, dann habe ich dafür Verständnis. Vermiest einem zwar auch manchmal bestimmte Streckenabschnitte, aber das ist ok.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2018)

Ich versteh nur nicht, wie man so mit einem Nordic Walking Stecken vermöbelt werden kann 
Die Stecken sind so dünn und leicht, weil sie aus Aluminium oder Carbon und innen hohl sind.
Damit kann man nicht einmal richtig Schwung holen v.a. weil sie auch noch recht lang sind. Vermutlich würden sich Aluminium Stöcke bei so einer Wucht auch verbiegen.

Für mich klingt das äußerst merkwürdig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. September 2018)

Eventuell hat der Rentner den Radfahrer auch einfach mit seinem Rad verprügelt und den Radfahrer dann in den Graben geschmissen. 

Merkwürdig klingt die Geschichte auf jeden Fall.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur nicht, wie man so mit einem Nordic Walking Stecken vermöbelt werden kann
> Die Stecken sind so dünn und leicht, weil sie aus Aluminium oder Carbon und innen hohl sind.
> Damit kann man nicht einmal richtig Schwung holen v.a. weil sie auch noch recht lang sind. Vermutlich würden sich Aluminium Stöcke bei so einer Wucht auch verbiegen.
> 
> Für mich klingt das äußerst merkwürdig.



Ha, sehe ich auch so. Dazu frag ich mich, ob das so wirklich in Bayern Realität sein kann, dass 2 weitere Passanten dabei zusehen wie Einer einen Fahrradfahrer, im Wald (!), Nachmittags um 15.00 Uhr (!) bewusstlos prügelt (!) und anschließend machen sich ALLE aus dem Staub? Das Opfer wird einfach bewusstlos sich selbst überlassen? Sehr krass aber ganz wichtig, das "hochwertige" Fahrrad hat einen Schaden davon getragen...

Nach so einem Ereignis müsste ich erstmal wieder Vertrauen in Andere Menschen aufbauen, aber ok, ein zerkratztes Fahrrad ist natürlich eine echte Krise... wtf.

Mag ja sein, dass es solche "unfreundlichen" Ecken gibt, aber bisher hab ich in Bayern nur das Gegenteil kennengelernt. Da wird man auch als Ortsfremder überall gegrüßt, gefragt ob man Hilfe bräuchte usw., was dem Radler hier widerfahren ist, klingt schon sehr extrem.

Die Situation generell, der Radfahrer wollte doch am Hundehalter vorbei, war es auch und sprach ihn wegen der Leine an. Da war er doch längst vorbei, an der Gruppe. Wie muss man sich denn da anstellen, das man wieder in Reichweite der Passanten gerät. Dazu musste der Radler doch anhalten usw., nicht dass der echte Täter sich nun als Opfer darstellt. 

Ich mein der 70-Jährige wird dem Radler ja sicher keine 5 Kilometer nachgerannt sein, demnach muss der Radler sehr langsam gewesen sein oder hat aus irgendeinem Grund gewartet und die Konfrontation gesucht?!

Also mich holt aufm Bike niemand zu Fuß ein, wie sollte das auch gehen ???


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine verzwickte Situation, denn was soll man denn gegen einen 70 jährigen machen?
> Ihn schubsen? Dann fällt er vielleicht blöd hin und bricht sich was.
> Zurückschlagen? Auch da kann man ihn ernsthaft verletzen.


Ich weiß nicht was ich in dem Moment machen würde, aber EIGENTLICH denke ich, wenn mich jemand verprügelt darf ich zurückschlagen um die Konfrontation zu beenden.

Wenn ich dabei der Stärkere bin dann ist es halt einfach dumm vom Anderen, eine Prügelei mit jemand Stärkerem anzufangen. 
Aber als "Stärkerer" zu verlieren weil man sich nicht traut sich zu verteidigen ist doch auch irgendwie bescheuert.

Keine Ahnung. Ich frage mich, ob man einem 70-jährigen nicht einfach davon laufen könnte. Das wäre wohl die beste Lösung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. September 2018)

@ Stryke

Hast du Fightclub nicht geschaut? Da ist eine Aufgabe, eine Schlägerei anzufangen und diese zu verlieren. ²


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> @ Stryke
> 
> Hast du Fightclub nicht geschaut? Da ist eine Aufgabe, eine Schlägerei anzufangen und diese zu verlieren. ²



Doch, natürlich kenne ich das 

Du meinst also, es ging darum einen 70-jährigen für den Fightclub zu rekrutieren? Hmm...


----------



## dekay55 (25. September 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich in dem Moment machen würde, aber EIGENTLICH denke ich, wenn mich jemand verprügelt darf ich zurückschlagen um die Konfrontation zu beenden.


Ganz gefährlich 
BGB § 227 Notwehr 
Absatz 2 : Notwehr ist diejenige Verteidigung die Notwendig ist ein Rechtswiedrigen Angriff ( von sich und anderen ) abzuwehren 

Ist es Notwendig nem Alten Menschen in die Fresse zu Boxen ? Nein, ist es überhaupt Notwendig jemand in die Fresse zu schlagen als Verteidigung ? Nein. Das wäre eine unverhältnismäßige Tat, die nur durch eine Affekthandlung zu Rechtfertigen wäre. 
Anders siehts natürlich aus wenn man mit einem Gegenstand angegriffen wird sich das nächste greifbare nimmt und den Angriff abwehrt, dann landen wir bei BGB 228 Notstand 

Und natürlich darf man den Rentner festhalten, ja sogar Fesseln darf man ihn, man darf ihm auch seine tatwaffen wegnehmen und zerstören, das wird über 
BGB §229 Selbsthilfe 
und BGB §230 Grenzen der Selbsthilfe geregelt. 

Das Festhalten eines Tatverdächtigen wird auch nochmal gesondert geregelt über da StPO §127 Vorläufige Festnahme.
Aber Achtung die Gesetzestexte aus dem BGB sind die sog. Jedermansrechte, das sind nur Ausnahmeregelungen für die Grundgesetze, den nach wie vor wenn man Jemand in die Fresse schlägt als Selbstverteidigung ist das Trotzdem der Straftat Bestand einer Körperverletzung und muss dementsprechend auch behandelt werden, erst der Staatsanwalt entscheidet ob alles innerhalb der Gesetze passiert ist. 

Kurz gesagt bei einer Verteidigung hat man immer erstmal eine Straftat begangen, wenn diese jetzt auch noch unverhältnismäßig Hoch ist ( jemand greift mich an und ich Brech ihm den Kiefer z.b ) hat man ein problem, dann muss untersucht werden obs ne Affekthandlung ist, man hat so oder so auf jeden fall Stress an der Backe.

 Eigentlich isses sogar fast das beste man lässt sich einfach zusammenschlagen, dann hat man nix zu befürchten und das Schmerzensgeld was man einklagen kann wird weitaus höher ausfallen, ich glaub fast so würde ich es auch machen bevor ich die Gefahr eingehe wirklich dem Alten Menschen ernsthaft zu verletzen. Vor Gericht hat man damit die aller besten Karten. Natürlich nur unter anbetracht der Chancen keine bleibenden schäden davon zu Tragen, wenn ich weiß das einer auf Koks oder sonstigen Psychoaktiven Drogen ist und mich angreift dann leg ich alles dran den Typ bewusstlos zu machen vollkommen Egal wie, d.h sogar mit Einsatz eines Tonfa oder Schlagstockes. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich bin ausgebildet am Tonfa, Schlagstock  und darf diese im Dienst auch führen wenn die Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. September 2018)

Man wird in der Praxis nie Probleme vor Gericht bekommen, wenn man jemandem, der einen angreift, ins Gesicht schlägt, um den Angriff zu beenden, statt dass man ihn als Alternative nur zu Boden ringt, selbst wenn es ein Rentner ist.
Und ja, eine Handlung ist definitiv erforderlich, wenn man physisch angegriffen wird. Das ist gesetzlich vollkommen gedeckt.

Was wer mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, ist etwas anderes.

Würde in dem Fall vor dem Rentner auch nur wegrennen oder wegfahren, weil es einem den nachfolgenden Stress erspart.


----------



## dekay55 (25. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Man wird in der Praxis nie Probleme vor Gericht bekommen, wenn man jemandem, der einen angreift, ins Gesicht schlägt, um den Angriff zu beenden,



Leider Gottes sieht die Realität anders aus, ich kann dir davon ein Lied singen weil ich etliche solcher Geschichten kenne, und ich das selbst erlebt hab an meinem ersten Tag im Dienst  

Ich bin ausgebildete Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit und hab jahrelang im Sicherheitsdienst gearbeitet auch als Security von daher Kenn ich solche Situationen nur zu gut, allerdings bin ich auch geschult solche Situationen zu verhindern, deswegen seh ich das Zurückschlagen auch als Kritisch, Gewalt erzeugt Gewalt erzeugt Gewalt usw. Natürlich nicht jeder hat ne Schulung oder Ausbildung jemand Kampfunfähig zu machen ohne ihm in die Fresse zu schlagen geschweige den in so Situationen dem Adrenalin Herr zu werden und nicht im Affekt zu Handeln.

Btw Die beste und Stärkste Waffe die jeder hat ist seine Stimme !


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. September 2018)

Als Person, die in diesem Bereich ausgebildet ist, sieht es bei dir natürlich anders aus; da gelten ebenso wie bei Kampfsportlern andere Maßstäbe und es wird tatsächlich etwas genauer geschaut, welches Mittel gewählt wird.
Ich bezog mich mit der vorherigen Aussage auf Durchschnittsbürger.

Das weiß ich als Jurist und jemand, der den 1. Dan im Karate machen durfte. 

on topic:
Wetter gefällt mir momentan nicht. Zwar wieder trocken, aber abends kühlt es so extrem schnell ab. Muss mir mal passende Radfahrklamotten für niedrigere Temperaturen kaufen.


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2018)

Das errinert mich jetzt noch mehr an meinen ersten Dienst, das war nen Jura Student der mich Kampfunfähig machen wollt mit nem gezielten Kick in die Kniekellen, blöd für ihn war nur das mein Adrenalinboost stärker war als der Schmerz in dem Moment, war auch meine Erste Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung und Freiheitsberaubung die ich kassiert hab, was aber dann letztendlich fallen gelassen wurde durch die Zeugenaussage der Zwei Polizisten welche ihn übernommen und abgeführt haben. 

Ja jetzt wirds tatsächlich langsam wieder Zeit die Winterkleidung rauszuholen, hat aber auch einen vorteil. Ich schwitze mich nicht mehr zu Tode unter der Protektorenweste


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. September 2018)

Ach, du warst das? 
Ne, habe nie jemanden angegriffen, sofern es kein Turnier war. Das wäre unverantwortlich.

Ich muss mir noch einen Helm besorgen, aber habe irgendwie geringes Interesse daran. Vielleicht einfach den Motorradhelm nehmen. Denke, es wird ein Fullface werden, damit ich nicht mehrere brauche.

Bin grad auf den Proframe von Fox gestoßen.
FOX PROFRAME Vollvisierhelm  kaufen | ROSE Bikes

Welche Helme tragt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. September 2018)

Gestern an der FH gewesen, so morgens um 10 Uhr.  Ist ja noch dicht, fängt erst wieder Oktober an, steht mal ein Fully rum und vllt noch 4 andere Fahrräder. Da scheint einer mal so gar keine Angst zu haben^^

Ich trage ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Helm. Und so wie ich fahre, ist das auch ziemlich fahrlässig. Aber war bis auf einmal noch nie in einer wirklich gefährlichen Situation. Und da hätte mich auch kein Helm mehr gerettet. Die Autofahrer hier sind eigentlich voll ok. Ich erlebe mehr Probleme, wenn ich mit einem Kollegen mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahre, wie ich selbst mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. September 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Gestern an der FH gewesen, so morgens um 10 Uhr.  Ist ja noch dicht, fängt erst wieder Oktober an, steht mal ein Fully rum und vllt noch 4 andere Fahrräder. Da scheint einer mal so gar keine Angst zu haben^^
> 
> Ich trage ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Helm. Und so wie ich fahre, ist das auch ziemlich fahrlässig. Aber war bis auf einmal noch nie in einer wirklich gefährlichen Situation. Und da hätte mich auch kein Helm mehr gerettet. Die Autofahrer hier sind eigentlich voll ok. Ich erlebe mehr Probleme, wenn ich mit einem Kollegen mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahre, wie ich selbst mit dem Fahrrad.



Ich fahr eigentlich nie ohne Helm. Da, wo es mich neulich geschmissen hatte dachte ich vorher: Ach, für die 30 Minuten brauchst du jetzt keinen Helm.
Und schon hat es mich geschmissen und meine ganze linke Seite war geprellt  und blau. Zum Glück hab ich es noch im Flug geschafft, meinen Kopf vom Boden wegzuhalten.
Meistens passiert es dann, wenn man nur kurz unterwegs ist. Jahrelang fahr ich im Wald und auf Feldwegen und es passiert nichts, aber genau dann, wenn ich nur kurz wohin wollte.
Ich habe daraus gelernt und setze meinen Helm jetzt immer auf.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. September 2018)

Ich bin in meinem Leben schon so extrem oft mit dem Rad gestürzt (zumindest früher) und nur ein einziges Mal auf der Rübe gelandet. Die Schäden merkt man noch heute. 
Spaß beiseite. Man fällt nicht so oft auf den Kopf aber umso schlimmer ist es, wenn es dann tatsächlich mal passieren sollte. So im normalen Verkehr (befestigte Touren) trage ich auch keinen Helm, aber spätestens im Gelände will ich nun nicht darauf verzichten.

Wenn es allerdings mal wirklich ernst wird, ist sowieso der Nacken das größte Problem. Da rettet der Helm dann auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. September 2018)

Im Straßenverkehr trägt jeder selbst die Konsequenzen, aus Sicht eines Autofahrers haben Radfahrer ohne Helm für mich bereits mit dem Leben abgeschlossen. (Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich keine Rücksicht nehme, das ist einfach nur ein deutliches Zeichen, wie unangeschnallt Autofahren.)

Dasselbe im Wald, vor allem wenn man allein unterwegs ist sollte man sich vielleicht mal mit dem Gedanken eines Helms auseinander setzen. Gerade nach den stürmischen Tagen reicht ein herabfallender Ast der euch in voller Fahrt bewusstlos schlägt. Das Ergebnis kann für euer Umfeld gravierend sein, man selbst wird davon nicht so viel mitbekommen, nur dass das Schuhe binden früher keine 30 Minuten gedauert hat könnte auffallen...

Fahrt mit Helm Leute und hofft ihn nie zu brauchen.

(Cool sind ja die jungen Eltern, die lediglich ihren Nachwuchs mit Helmen ausrüsten. Ich frage mich dann immer wie die Kids sich selbst erziehen sollen, wenn den Eltern was passiert. Soviel Kurzsichtigkeit, unfassbar.)


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2018)

Den Fox Helm kann ich nur empfehlen, das ist wirklich mitunter der Beste den ich die Lezte Zeit in den Händen hatte, er ist wirklich schön leicht, und vorallem man kann darin verdammt gut Atmen und er is super Belüftet, was allerdings im Winter recht bescheiden ist ohne haube unten drunter. 
Ich hab 2 Helme, nen Specialized für den Sommer und nen Giro für den Winter, beides FullFace. Im Bikepark, im Schnee, Wald oder wenn ich einfach die Sau raus lassen will Trag ich nen Helm, Beim Normal Fahren trage ich mittlerweile weder Helm noch Protektoren, das Risiko ist mir durchaus bewusst, allerdings kann man daraus jetzt auch ne Philosophie machen ab wann ein Schutz Kontraproduktiv wirkt weil ein zu starkes Sicherheitsgefühl sich breit macht und man dadurch Automatisch Fahrlässiger wird, es obligt ja auch mir wie sehr ich mich schütze, der größte Schutz für mich ist erstmal jener nicht auf Stark befahrenen Strassen zu fahren sondern möglichst immer die Wege zu nehmen die so gut wie gar nicht befahren werden, deswegen hab ich ja auch nen Fully damit ich eben nicht gebunden bin an die Super guten Straßen.
Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, hätte ich ne Familie oder nahe Verwandte oder ähnliches würde ich wohl auch etwas anders ans Thema Sicherheit rangehen, und vermutlich auch kein Downhill mehr fahren.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. September 2018)

Ja, ich hole mir schon noch einen Helm, vor allem wenn ich ein gescheites Fahrrad habe. Ist eher eine Geldsache bis jetzt gewesen


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2018)

Ja grad bei der Sicherheitsausrüstung sollte man auf keinen Fall sparen, sondern lieber bisl mehr Hinlegen, das kann schon wirklich Fatal sein da auf sparkurs zu gehen


----------



## -Shorty- (26. September 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hole mir schon noch einen Helm, vor allem wenn ich ein gescheites Fahrrad habe. Ist eher eine Geldsache bis jetzt gewesen



Darf man hier einen Kauftipp geben? Es gibt immer wieder große Händler die auf B-Ware bzw. Ausstellungsstücken sitzen bleiben, habe selber mit Glück einen erwischt. (POC Crane MIPS statt der ehemals 180€, für 50€) War nur eine klitzekleine Stelle im Klarlack beschädigt, ist wohl mal runtergefallen, kein Unfall, sowas würde man sehen. Hatte nur keine Farbwahl, aber mit 2 Wochen Umtauschrecht wäre ein pinker Helm zurückgegangen, so wurde es glänzend schwarz, achso und der Helm selbst ist eben ein 2013er Modell, also alt aber ungetragen.

Da lohnt es grad zum Saisonwechsel die Augen offen zu halten, hab meinen bei "Biker-Boarder" gefunden, sind aber leider grad nicht mehr online zu finden, also erstmal Alle alle.




dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja grad bei der Sicherheitsausrüstung sollte man auf keinen Fall sparen, sondern lieber bisl mehr Hinlegen, das kann schon wirklich Fatal sein da auf sparkurs zu gehen



Wobei ich auch schon viel Geld in einen Rucksack mit integriertem Protektor investiert hab, gefühlt hätte ich mir dafür auch ne Protektorenjacke und 2 Rucksäcke kaufen können. Also nicht alles was viel kostet macht für jeden Sinn. Aber zuviel sparen sollte man nicht, das stimmt.^^


----------



## pedi (26. September 2018)

ich geh mal davon aus, dass die schutzhelme aus kunststoff sind.
macht das nichts aus, wenn die 5 jahre rumliegen, werden die nicht spröde oder ähnliches und verlieren dadurch ihre schutzwirkung?
was macht ihr im winter, fahrt ihr da auch die gegend?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. September 2018)

@ dekay

Danke für die Rückmeldunng. Werde dann wahrscheinlich den Fox nehmen.


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2018)

Kommt auf den Helm drauf an, Hartschale oder Weichschale, Downhill bzw Fullface Helme sind aus 3 Materialien, Schaumstoff, Kunstharz, Plastikschale. Wenn man die Teile die ganze zeit im Sonnenlicht liegen hat, dann gehen sie Kaputt, weil UV Strahlung eben das Kunstharz und den Schaumstoff angreifen, hier hat auch wieder nen Hartschalen Helm nen Vorteil, Die Plastikschale schützt vor UV Licht und dadurch hebt der Helm halt auch viel viel Länger als es nen "Stino" Fahrradhelm tut. Pauschal aussagen gibts nicht, aber wenn ich das Gefühl hab das die Haptik von meinem Helm anders wird, dann weiß ich das er nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.

Da ich für den Winter nen Extra Helm hab ( der nicht so heftig belüftet ist ) ist draus zu folgern das ich natürlich auch im Winter fahre, wenn Ordentlich Schnee liegen würde dann erst recht, im Schnee mim Downhill Bike macht einfach spaß ohne Ende, aber hier wie gesagt immer mit Protektoren


----------



## -Shorty- (26. September 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus, dass die schutzhelme aus kunststoff sind.
> macht das nichts aus, wenn die 5 jahre rumliegen, werden die nicht spröde oder ähnliches und verlieren dadurch ihre schutzwirkung?
> was macht ihr im winter, fahrt ihr da auch die gegend?



In dem Fall eher weniger, sicher trocknet auch Kunststoff langsam aus, allerdings dient die äußere Schicht vom Helm nur als Schutz des echten Kunstoffes/Schaum, welcher nachher die Aufprallenergie aufnimmt. 

Die äußere Schicht ist ja auch nur wenige mm Dick und besteht eh fast nur aus Lack. Zusätzlich hat der im Inneren nochmal sowas ähnliches wie ne "Badekappe" (die gelbe Kunststoffschicht auf dem Bild, womit der Helm nochmals entkoppelt wird). Das soll nochmals vor "Verdrehen" des Kopfes schützen, schützt aber auch den inneren Kunststoff vor Sonnenlicht. 

Kannte ich vorher so auch nicht. Aber für 180€ hätte ich den nicht unbedingt haben müssen, für 50€ gern 2x. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2018)

Meine Helme haben innen nochmal ein Fließ mit Stoff der Per Klettverschluss befestigt ist, hat zum einen nen Hygienischen Faktor da das Teil Waschbar ist in der Waschmaschine, zum zweiten dient es eben auch dem Schutz vor UV Licht. 
Ma was ganz anderes, ich könnt mich schon wieder fast aufregen über Senioren auf einem Pedelec die denken sie wären König der Straße und es nicht verkraften wenn man sie überholt mit einem normalen Fahrrad. 
Altlussheim – 24 jaehrige Frau von zwei Pedlec Fahrern festgehalten und angepoebelt – /// METROPOLREGION RHEIN-NECKAR NEWS & EVENTS

So ein Verhalten find ich schon ziemlich Assozial, ich hab mir auch schon so einige Hasstiraden Anhören müssen interessanterweise war der lezte der mich beschimpft hatte vom gleichen Schlag gewesen, Oranges KTM E-Bike, Trikot, ca mitte 50 Jahre und zu 100% nen BASF Mitarbeiter, der King vom Radweg....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. September 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Altlussheim – 24 jaehrige Frau von zwei Pedlec Fahrern festgehalten und angepoebelt – /// METROPOLREGION RHEIN-NECKAR NEWS & EVENTS
> 
> So ein Verhalten find ich schon ziemlich Assozial, ich hab mir auch schon so einige Hasstiraden Anhören müssen interessanterweise war der lezte der mich beschimpft hatte vom gleichen Schlag gewesen, Oranges KTM E-Bike, Trikot, ca mitte 50 Jahre und zu 100% nen BASF Mitarbeiter, der King vom Radweg....


Das macht einen echt wütend. Mit ihren 25 km/h sind sie eben für jeden geübten Radfahrer keine Konkurrenz. Dass man sich dann so verhält, wenn man merkt, dass man nichts kann, ist echt jämmerlich. 
Hatte auch schon paar E-Biker, die ein Rennen fahren wollten, dann aber kurz nach dem Anfahren an der Ampel bereits am Limit waren.

Hoffentlich führt man dafür einen kleinen Führerschein samt Kennzeichen ein.


----------



## pedi (26. September 2018)

an die winterfahrer:
wie siehts denn mit rücksicht auf wildtiere aus, die es im winter ohnehin nicht leicht haben  aus, wenn ihr da durch wald und flur fahrt?


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2018)

Nicht anders wie im Sommer wo die Wildtiere es auch schwer haben aufgrund der Dürre. Unsere Wälder sind alle beforstet und dort wo es erlaubt ist im Wald zu fahren auf den ausgewiesenen Strecken achtet man schon drauf das die Stellen wo tatsächlich viel Wildwechsel herrscht abgesperrt werden. So kenn ich das von unserem Forstamt. Und in den Bikeparks hab ich noch nie Wildwechsel gesehen und auch keine Spuren. abgesehen davon das viele Wildtiere im Unterholz leben, und im Unterholz fährt keiner und Läuft auch keiner. Kurz gesagt dort wo wir überhaupt fahren können herrscht allerhöchsten Wildwechsel aber es Leben dort keine Tiere da sie vollkommen Schutzlos wären. Das ist im Sommer sowie im Winter so. Leben und Leben lassen, in deiner frage ist schon wieder so ein abwertender Unterton was fast so rüberkommt als würdest du wieder Argumente gegen die Radfahrer suchen, wenn man sucht wird man überall fündig. Irgendwann kommt noch das Argument das die Herstellung eines Bikes CO2 produziert und so und so viel Bäume absterben lässt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. September 2018)

Letztens sind mir paar Wildschweine über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## pedi (26. September 2018)

dieser sommer war extrem und ist nicht die regel. gut, die winter sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie waren.
dass ihr nicht durchs unterholz fahrt ist klar, da leben aber einige tiere, die durch radfahrer, auch durch wanderer, langläufer, schneeschuhwanderer usw. aufgeschreckt werden.
nein ich suche nichts gegen mountainbiker . ich bin nur interessiert.
beim CO2 müsste man völlig wo anders anfangen. (stichwort braunkohle, hambacher forst)
@desinformierter loser:
wenn die mengen auftreten, bist du nur zweiter sieger.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. September 2018)

Passt, Wildschweine sind brave Tiere.
Wenn sie nicht in die Enge getrieben werden oder man sich zu sehr nähert, während Junge dabei sind, wird es zu keiner Konfrontation kommen.


----------



## dekay55 (26. September 2018)

Korrekt, nur wenn Wildschweine Geworfen haben sollte man nen weiten Bogen um sie machen. Und wie schon gesagt, jeder Wald in Deutschland ist beforstet, auch Privatwälder müssen beforstet werden, darunter zählt eben auch das die Förster sich um den Wildbestand kümmern und wenn sich tatsächlich Tiere dort ansiedeln wo eigentlich Wander und Radwege sind dann werden die in der Regel auch gesperrt oder es werden Warnhinweise ausgeschildert. Ich mag da vermutlich auch bisl anders die Umwelt wahrnehmen das ich meine Jugend auf nem Bauernhof verbracht hab und quasi am Waldrand gewohnt hab und dadurch nen anderen Naturverständnis hab. Ich flieg z.b auch nicht mit meiner Drohne über Äcker wenn ich sehe das diese Bestellt wurden, weils einfach sau ärgerlich ist wenn die Drohne in nem Acker ne Notlandung macht und ich durch Trampeln muss, und weils nen Schaden für den Landwirt bedeutet.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. September 2018)

Habe den Fox-Helm nun bestellt. In diesem penetranten gelb kostet er 100€ weniger. Da bin ich mal gespannt.
So wird man dann wenigstens auch in der Nacht gut gesehen. 


Eben auf ein interessantes Gerät gestoßen: 
ProPilot(R) - the worlds first hybrid training device. by PRAEP(R) Sports —Kickstarter

Finde die Idee interessant und werde das unterstützen. Da lassen sich schöne Übungen mit machen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2018)

Warum soll ich Rücksicht auf Wildtiere nehmen? Ich seh überhaupt keine. Seit ich in dem Wald hier fahre und laufe, habe ich einmal einen Fuchs gesehen, einen Hasen, Eichhörnchen, diverse Vögel und einmal paar Rehe. Sonst könnte man denken, dass in dem Wald gar nichts lebt, außer Insekten und Vögel


----------



## pedi (27. September 2018)

hast alle schon vertrieben.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2018)

Ja, eventuell. Muss mal wieder duschen :p

So, wenn alles gut läuft, habe ich Ende des Monats 700-800 Euro für ein neues Fahrrad


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. September 2018)

Sehr fein! Momentan ist vielerorts noch Ausverkauf der 2018er Modelle.


----------



## dekay55 (27. September 2018)

Hab ich ja bereits beschrieben warum man keine Wildtiere sieht, wobei ich beim Fliegen eher Wildtiere sehe, hab sogar dieses Jahr nen Rebhuhn Nest gefunden ( und keine Angst per GPS Markiert damit ich nen weiten Bogen darum flieg ) allerdings findet man halt wirklich nur Wildtiere wenn man ins Unterholz geht, oder drüber fliegt  

Bei diesem ProPilot ding fällt mir kein wirklich sinnvoller Nutzen ein den ich aufs Fahrrad übertragen kann   Und warum ich nen Smartphone per Magnet dadrauf kleben sollte. Ich mag keine Magneten an meinem Smartphone haben weil unter umständen irgendwann das Gyroskop im Smartphone auch mal den geist aufgeben kann, denn das funktioniert rein Elektrisch durchs ermitteln des Magnetfeld der Erdpole, dementsprechend sind diese Teile extrem empfindlich, und ich brauch den Gyro zwingend, GPS funzt z.b ohne den Gyro nicht mehr richtig, Navigieren fällt komplett aus, Automatische Bildschirmdrehung, und und und.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2018)

Ja, habe mich mal bisschen umgeschaut, aber bis jetzt nichts so interessantes gefunden. Entweder gefällt die Lackierung nicht, oder die Marke sagt mir nichts, etc pp. Bei mir vor Ort irgendwas zu kaufen ist viel zu teuer. Da bekomme ich wohl für 1000, was ich im Internet für 700-800 bekomme. Alleine schon die Räder, die ich dort für 500 Euro bekomme sind Schrott im Vergleich zum Internet. Das Geld habe ich leider nicht, um so viel Aufschlag zu bezahlen. In Mannheim soll es wohl einen großen Laden geben, aber weiß nicht wie die Preise dort so sind


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. September 2018)

Die Befestigung fürs Handy ist natürlich Quatsch, aber sonst bieten sich da einem so viele Trainingsmöglichkeiten, vor allem dann, wenn die abgerundete Fläche unten ist und man in alle Richtungen stabilisieren muss.
Steht natürlich nicht im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Radfahren, kann aber dennoch nützlich sein, wenn der Oberkörper langsamer ermüdet.

Ich finds ganz unabhängig vom Radfahren als Sportgerät toll.

Bei uns sieht man übrigens ziemlich oft Wild. Letztens habe ich erst nachts einen Dachs aufm Golfplatz gesehen.

@Blutrache
Hast du mal im Cubestore geschaut?
CUBE MTB SALE - RABE Bike Feldkirchen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2018)

Ja, das Cube Attention liegt in der Preisklasse, aber so optisch sagt mir das von der Lackierung nicht zu und es gibt halt auch kein 27,5


CUBE Access WS SL iridium'n'gold 2018 - CUBE Store Muenchen

Das würde mir so ins Auge stechen


----------



## dekay55 (27. September 2018)

Du meinst das Zweirad Center Stadler in Mannheim, das ist Quasi beim Conrad ums Eck. Ob du da allerdings was findest in der Preisregion is ne andere Frage, wenn aber eh schon in der Ecke bist, Fahr gleich in Ludwigshafen beim "Fahrrad XXL Kalker" vorbei, dort findest du auch gute Cube Räder, mit glück sogar nen 2018er Model im Abverkauf, ich glaub sogar das du dort eher fündig wirst als beim Stadler, wenn beim Kalker bist, 100 Meter ums Eck ist der Declathon, die könnten evtl auch noch was im Angebot haben, wobei deren Fahrrad Sektion leider nicht mehr ganz so groß ist, aber wenn man eh in dem Eck ist ......

Falls ich dir was ans Herz legen darf, RADON ZR, ich find die Teile Super für den Preis und die haben ne Rabat Aktion grad 
ZR TEAM – RADON Bikes


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2018)

Danke, habe mich auch mal umgesehen und sagen mir auch zu. Ich habe halt noch keine Ahnung, bzw Erfahrung von den Marken, Komponenten, etc pp. Deswegen lasse ich von solchen Marken eher mal die Finger, die ich gar nicht kenne.

Ich werde mich dann entscheiden, wenn ich das Geld habe und was gerade so im Angebot ist. Bin da nicht so ganz versteift. Sollte aber 27,5 sein, weil mir das optisch so am Besten gefällt und die Lackierung sollte halt auch ansprechend sein. Der Rest ist mir ziemlich egal


----------



## dekay55 (27. September 2018)

Also das Radon ZR Team ( 2016) war mitunter eines der ersten Hochwertigen Räder die ich unterm arsch hatte und wohl auch nen auschlaggebender grund warum ich angefangen hab mit Downhill, mit dem Teil bin ich überall rum gehüpft wo es nur ging  Radon zählt schon zu den Hochwertigen Marken und ist wohl der Hersteller bei dem du das beste Preis Leistungsverhältnis hast bei Bikes in der 800-1200€ Klasse, zumindest war es 2016 2017 noch so.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2018)

Ok. Downhill möchte ich ja nicht machen. Ich fahre eher längere, ruhigere Strecken, dafür halt recht schnell. Das schlimmste was meine Federung mitmachen muss, sind Treppenstufen oder Wurzeln. Im Moment reicht mir das auch total. Auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp, haben echt schöne Räder und werde ich im Auge behalten


----------



## dekay55 (27. September 2018)

Das sind auch keine Downhill Bikes sondern entsprechen eigentlich den Anforderungen wie du sie brauchst, nur war es eines der Bikes die mich animiert dazu haben mehr zu machen als einfach nur zu Fahren, einfach weils mit dem Bike spielend leicht ging, der einzige Grund warum ich es nicht mehr Fahre, weil es nicht meins war.  
Achja was ich vergessen hab zu erwähnen, wenn du auf Cube stehst lohnt sich nen Besuch im Kalker auf jeden fall, du kannst die Bikes dort auf der Hauseigenen Teststrecke Probefahren. 
Fahrrad XXL Kalker - dein Fahrradladen in Ludwigshafen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. September 2018)

Wenn Lucky-Bike damals nicht mit meinem Rad rumgedödelt hätte, würde ich jetzt auch n Cube statt YT fahren. Wie kann man 4 Wochen brauchen, um ein Rad von Bielefeld oder Münster nach Düsseldorf zu bringen?

Auch wenn das Cube besser und edler ausgestattet war, sieht das Jeffsy einfach geiler aus!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2018)

Hm. Probefahren klingt eigentlich toll und die Preise scheinen ja auch ok zu sein. Und natürlich kann ich es gleich mitnehmen. Ist vllt mal einen Besuch wert


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. September 2018)

Grade meine Strecke durch den Wald und paar Felder gebrettert. Die Abfahrten sind irgendwie noch spaßiger, wenn man nur den Lichtkegel sieht und trotzdem richtig Tempo hat. Die Sprünge ins Ungewisse sind sehr reizvoll. 

Beste Investition seit langer Zeit. Kam dann kurz auf einen Streckenabschnitt, der etwas durch die Stadt führt. An dieser Stelle fahre ich sonst mit meinem Fitnessbike 50-60 km/h. Mit dem Fully ist man so extrem lahm. Hat gefühlt doppelt so lange gedauert.


----------



## dekay55 (28. September 2018)

Kommt immer aufs fully drauf an, mein Cube AMS ist auf jeden fall schneller wie mein ehemaliges Cube LTD obwohl das Cube nen 8 Kilo Leichtgewicht war und mein AMS  um die 4 Kilo mehr drauf hat. Max Speed mit meinem Downhiller auf Asphalt war ich mal bei 58.7Km/h, leicht bergab kurvige Strecke, allerdings kostete das Fahrwerk bei dem Bike schon so viel wie das Jeffsy ( also Dämpfer, Feder, Gabel, Laufräder )  

@Blutrache noch nen vorteil beim Kalker ist das du dich komplett vermessen lassen kannst um wirklich die perfekte Rahmengröße zu ermitteln, ich kauf da öfter mal Teile wenn ich schnell was brauch.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. September 2018)

Na, auf Asphalt bergab ist jedes Fully langsamer. Den wesentlich größeren Rollwiderstand kannst du selbst durch das größere Gewicht nicht mehr ausgleichen, egal wie schnell du dann auch in die Pedale trittst. Wie gesagt, mit dem Fitnessbike lässt du auf Touren fast alle Rennradler stehen.

Ich muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht irgendwann aus Versehen die Sattelstütze verwende, obwohl ich nur schalten möchte. Etwas ungewohnt, wenn man das nur mit der rechten Hand macht.
Die breitere E-Thirteen Kassette gefällt mir übrigens nicht. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Gängen ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zu groß. Da habe ich lieber etwas weniger Bandbreite und dafür wirklich immer den perfekten Gang drin.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. September 2018)

Ja Dekay, ich denke, dass ich dort mein Fahrrad holen werde. Die Preise sind echt human für einen richtigen Store. Wenn ich sehe, was ich hier für 700 Euro bekommen würde, wird mir schlecht

Ich liebäugle mit dem hier:

Cube Attention SL 2018 27,5 Zoll guenstig kaufen | Fahrrad XXL

Oder wenn ich wirklich an meine Schmerzgrenze gehe, das hier:

Bergamont Roxter Edition C2 2017 27,5 Zoll -20% | Fahrrad XXL

Und warum sind beim Cube keine Pedale dabei? O.o Bzw sind mal auf dem Bild nicht montiert


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Und warum sind beim Cube keine Pedale dabei? O.o Bzw sind mal auf dem Bild nicht montiert



Eigentlich ist es relativ üblich Fahrräder ohne Pedale zu verkaufen. Die meisten lokalen Geschäfte schrauben dann kostenfrei ein günstiges Set an, aber im höheren Preissegment wird jeder Kunde seine individuellen Wünsche umsetzen wollen. 

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, stimmt das gleiche eigentlich auch für Sättel ...  davon ist aber üblicherweise einer ab Werk verbaut. 

Keine Ahnung ob das Sinn macht, hat sich aber so verbreitet.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. September 2018)

YT ist so nett und schenkt einem die Möglichkeit, bei einer Bestellung Pedale von Race Face (Atlas) hinzuzufügen für günstige 99€. 
Die kosten sonst allerdings noch paar Euro mehr. Habe es nicht bereut. Die Schuhe haften da dran als wären sie angeklebt.

Das Bergamont sieht wesentlich schicker aus!


----------



## dekay55 (28. September 2018)

Also aus persönlicher erfahrung weiß ich das man klein bisl Handeln kann beim Kalker, ich denk wenn da nen Bike kaufst und bar Zahlst kannst sicher noch nen kleinen Deal ausschlagen für paar gratis Pedale. 

Das Bergamont würde mir auch eher zusagen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. September 2018)

Ja, das Bergamont sieht mir vom Rahmen her, der Geometrie, Farben, usw auch besser aus. Aber 800 Euro ist meine oberste Grenze, die ich eigentlich nicht so erreichen möchte. 700 so rum wäre eigentlich echt besser.

Mir hat ehrlich gesagt das ATX2 für 400 Euro gereicht. Gut, hatte keine hydraulische Bremsen, aber das war verkraftbar. Das Problem war halt einfach nur, dass es 5000 km in 1,5 Jahren mitmachen musste und ich den Hinterreifen nicht auswechseln konnte, weil es halt alles billige Teile sind, die man so nicht bekommt. Dann hätte ich umrüsten müssen und bla bla.

Ich denke, ich werde eher in Richtung des Cubes gehen. Lass mir dann halt paar mittelmäßige Pedale dran machen. Das sollte eigentlich mal 3 Jahre durchhalten, bis mein Studium fertig ist. Dann hab ich ja eh Kohle für ein gescheites Fahrrad. Ich mach ja echt nicht mehr, wie Fahrradtouren auf Waldwegen, zum Joggen fahren, usw. Den Alltag werde ich ja jetzt auf das Billig-Bike abwälzen, FH, usw


Carver Strict 600 27,5 Zoll guenstig kaufen | Fahrrad XXL
Sieht aber auch nicht übel aus


Das Bergamont gewinnt halt eigentlich schon in allen Bereichen :/ Es ist das leichteste, bessere Komponenten, bessere Optik. Ich glaube, es wird es werden


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. September 2018)

Wenn man etwas nimmt, was einem nicht so ganz zusagt, wird man sich später nur ärgern. 

Bin erst jetzt von der Tour gekommen und hatte oben nur nen Pulli an. Thermometer zeigt 5°.


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2018)

Darf ich das ganze mal psychologisch auseinander nehmen ?  
Blutrache du hast deine Auswahl eigentlich schon getroffen, das einzige was dir grade noch fehlt ist ein zuspruch  Du schreibst ja selbst das dir alles an dem Bergamont gefällt und es innerhalb deiner Schmerzgrenze liegt die du scheinbar für Das bike auch noch nach oben gesetzt hast  
Machs dir einfach geh in Kalker stell dich vor das Bike, dann wirst du es vermutlich kaufen 

Pulli ? Da würd ich kaputt gehen vom schwitzen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. September 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Pulli ? Da würd ich kaputt gehen vom schwitzen


Wenn man mal warm ist, kann man ja immer noch vorne den Reißverschluss öffnen. Ist aber nicht die ideale Kleidung.
Muss mir da auf jeden Fall noch etwas besorgen. Jogginghose ist okay, aber für den Oberkörper...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Ja, ihr habt recht. Es wird wohl das Bergamont. Was denkt ihr, wie lange ist das Fahrrad noch im Angebot? Ich habe 1000 Euro hier liegen, aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich die dafür ausgeben kann, weil ich noch auf andere Entscheidungen warte.

Ich will jetzt auch nicht hingehen und das Fahrrad holen und dann wieder zurück geben, weil es halt jetzt noch nicht geht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. September 2018)

Ich würde dir ja etwas leihen, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich es wieder bekomme.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Von mir bekommt jeder immer sein Geld. Kein Geld ist es mir wert, mir noch mehr Ärger einzuhandeln, weil ich etwas nicht bezahle, etc pp. Ich hänge halt zurzeit total in der Luft. Ich warte auf einen Bafögentscheid, der frühstens Ende Oktober kommt. Wenn der positiv ist, bekomme ich eine recht große Nachzahlung, die ich auch zu 100% "verschleudern" kann, dann wäre auch alles gut.

Wenn der Entscheid negativ ist, habe ich jetzt noch für nächsten Monat meinen Lohn vom Semesterjob, aber ich muss ja Oktober schon arbeiten, damit ich im September Geld habe und das möglichst als Werkstudent, 20h/Woche. Wenn der Bescheid positiv ist, sind die 20h natürlich total zu viel und ich muss auf 10h runter gehen. Also was suchste dir jetzt?

Ich habe mich natürlich schon letzten Monat beworben. Eine Absage bekam ich aus Landau bei dem Energieversorger, weil ich zwar besser qualifiziert war, aber der andere einfach aus der selben Stadt kam und ich hätte 40 Minuten pendeln müssen, einfach. Hat denen wohl nicht gepasst. Vorletzte Woche hatte ich ein Bewerbungsgespräch als Elektrohelfer beim Elektriker. Die suchen ja immer Leute wie verrückt. Ich bin handwerklich begabt, angehender Elektroingenieur, kann perfekt deutsch, usw. "Ich melde mich Montag". Habe ich Montag nochmal wegen was geschrieben "Herr X ist auswärts bis Dienstag, Mittwoch zurück". Natürlich nicht mehr gemeldet. Werde ich jetzt Montag mal anrufen, bin gespannt.

Ich verstehe diesen scheiß Arbeitsmarkt nicht. Suchen dringend gute Leute und wenn sie sie bekämen, dann behandeln sie dich trotzdem wie ein Stück *******, melden sich nicht, etc pp. Und dann heulen sie rum, dass sie niemanden bekommen.

Ich habe halt keine Ahnung wie es laufen wird. Ich habe 1000 Euro hier liegen, wenn ich mir das Fahrrad jetzt hole, müsste ich es jetzt 4 Wochen mindestens mal stehen lassen, weil benutzte Sachen darf man ja logischerweise nicht zurück geben und wenn alles schief geht, muss ich es zurück geben, damit ich das Geld für Miete, usw verwende.

Wenn ich ein Auto hätte, oder so, würde ich halt sagen, ja scheiß drauf, ich lass es sein und warte ab. Aber Fahrradfahren ist halt mein kompletter Ausgleich zu meinem Studium, usw und ein wichtiger Teil in meinem Leben. Mit dem B-Twin da, werde ich mich nicht wagen einmal in den Wald zu fahren, vor allem weil ich das zusammen geschraubt habe 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was mach ich machen soll. Das Bafög sieht gut aus, aber man weiß nie wie die Ämter ticken und ich habe keine Familie, oder so die mich auffängt, wenn es schief geht



AAAAAAAAAAAAAH. Ich würde mich so gerne in den Zug setzen, nach LU fahren, dieses Fahrrad holen und morgen hier durch den Wald donnern


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2018)

Geh hin, schau dir das Bike erstmal an, Sag dennen wie es ist ob sie es dir vielleicht zurück legen können, oder du ne Teilzahlung ausmachst, 500-600 anzahlen den rest auf Raten, da die auch Finanzierung für Studenten anbieten könntest vielleicht gute karten haben. Ich sag mal so wenn du dein Glück nicht auf die Probe stellst, weist du gar nicht ob du Glück hast oder nicht. Was ich sagen will, was haste den zu verlieren einfach vorbei zu gehen ? entweder gehst glücklich heim, oder du bist auf dem gleichen Standpunkt wie jetzt. Vieleicht machen sie dir auch nen Angebot, oder es steht zufällig nen Angebot rum was dir noch ins Auge schießt, zumindest mal sich den Markt vor Ort anschauen und paar Bikes anfassen und anschauen, is immer noch besser als im Netz Bilder anzuschauen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Ja, du hast recht. Ich werde heute vorbei fahren. Würdet ihr mir zur Not auch eines für 600 Euro empfehlen? Wenn ich jetzt eines sehen würde, was mich anspricht und der Rest mit Raten usw halt nicht klappt


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2018)

Ich würd nix überstürzen, in nen paar Wochen weißt ja was Sache ist mit deinen Finanzen, dann kannst immer noch abwägen ob du die Notlösung wählen willst.  Nimm dir deine Unterlagen über deine Einkünfte mit, Kontoauszüge, Studentenausweis.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht. Ich werde heute vorbei fahren. Würdet ihr mir zur Not auch eines für 600 Euro empfehlen? Wenn ich jetzt eines sehen würde, was mich anspricht und der Rest mit Raten usw halt nicht klappt



Meiner Erfahrung nach beginnt bei 600-800€ überhaupt erst der Bereich, wo man Fahrräder bekommt die halbwegs vernünftig ausgestattet sind. 

Alternativ würde ich sonst eher mal nach gebrauchten Rädern in gutem Zustand gucken. Vielleicht bekommt man da am Ende etwas besseres für den Preis. 
Es gibt auch Händler die (hochwertige) gebrauchte Räder haben, da kann man dann davon ausgehen dass sie ordentlich durchgecheckt wurden. Alternativ ebay, ebay kleinanzeigen, oder Bikemarkt: UEber 31767 Mountainbikes und Parts im Bikemarkt Marktplatz


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Der Gebrauchtmarkt, was Fahrräder angeht, ist hier leider ziemlich mau. Sonst hätte ich mich natürlich da mal umgesehen. Dass ich das MTB für 220,- bekommen habe, war schon reine Glückssache. Normal ist nur totaler Schrott, oder Fahrräder für über 1000 Euro drin


Könnte mir ja das holen  

Giant Propel Advanced SL M-L ZIPP 404 Dura ACE DI2 in Rheinland-Pfalz - Kaiserslautern | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


Aber das hier könnte echt was sein, oder?

Steppenwolf Tycoon Comp Fully 27.5 in Rheinland-Pfalz - Weselberg | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


Um 16 Uhr gehe ich mir das Fahrrad anschauen, brauche mal eure Meinung jetzt. Zuschlagen, oder doch lieber was neu kaufen?


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2018)

Das Steppenwolf, nein, was machste wenn da nen Dämpfer und Gabel Service fällig ist ? Das sind dann nochmal schöne 250€ ich vermute mal der Service wurde nie gemacht aufgrund der geringen laufleistung, also ist jetzt zwingend nen Service fällig.  Fullys sind sehr anfällig wenn sie nicht gepflegt werden. Und wenn dich da nicht auskennst und nen Lagerschaden nicht bemerkt beim Kauf sitzt du doof da. Lass das konzentrier dich auf nen hardtail, Fullys kosten im Unterhalt mehr.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Hm ok. Dann lass ich die Finger davon und fahre jetzt nach LU schauen. Ich dachte, weil es so günstig war und in der Preisklasse ist


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Geldbeutel weint, mein Gehirn sagt "Du Idiot", aber der Rest freut sich ohne Ende :/  

Er meinte dass es das Fahrrad nicht mehr lange im Angebot gibt. Musste einfach zuschlagen. Fährt sich so gut, so ein schönes Gefühl, so federleicht, Luftfederung.

Wenn es halt hart auf hart kommt, muss ich es für 600-700 wieder verkaufen. Aber so musste ich es einfach machen


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2018)

Gefällt mir gut!

Wie groß bist du denn?  Der Rahmen sieht winzig aus.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Ja, bin auch winzig. Ist ein S-Rahmen. Bin nur 170 cm. Der Verkäufer war sogar noch kleiner als ich. Habe ihn mal gefragt, was er so fährt und er hatte in den letzten 3 Monaten 1400 km runter  Und ich dachte schon, dass ich recht viel fahre.

Du nimmst nur den Lenker mal von der Seite in die Hand und merkst sofort einen Unterschied zu den billigen Fahrrädern. Es ist einfach so federleicht. Da liegen echt Welten dazwischen. Ich hoffe, dass es mich die nächsten 3 Jahre sicher begleiten wird und mich nicht allzu viel Geld kosten wird 

Ich werde aber wohl eine Hausratversicherung abschließen. Werde es nicht mit an die FH und so nehmen, aber das mal 10 Minuten beim Einkaufen draußen stehen haben, da kann ich mich vor lauter Angst echt nicht auf was anderes konzentrieren.

Es gab auch keine Alternative zu den anderen Fahrrädern. Es waren nur 80 Euro zu dem Cube, dafür halt Luftfederung, usw. Ich musste es einfach machen, alles andere wäre Blödsinn gewesen. 

Ich warte jetzt, bis meine Frontlampe geladen ist und dann fahre ich meine erste Runde. Muss jetzt erstmal noch schauen, wie man bei Hydraulikbremsen den Hebelweg verkleinert


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2018)

Siehst du, jetzt verstehst du was wir immer gesagt haben von wegen das Fahrräder in der 400-500€ preisklasse einfach billig sind und kein vergleich darstellt zu was hochwertige. Auf jeden fall Glückwunsch zu dem schicken Teil. Pflege es, kauf dir noch ne Dämpferpumpe für die Luftfederung, hab mir damals im Kalker die kleine Carver pumpe geholt, funzt 1a und hat glaub ich 15€ gekostet.  Pass schön auf die Gabel auf das du keine Macken in die Tauchrohre Reinmachst, wenn da tiefe riefen drinne sind, ist die Gabel quasi hinüber da sie nicht mehr Abdichten kann. Kauf dir noch 1-2 Pflegemittel, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

******* Leute ist das geil 

Ich bin zu meinem See gefahren, an dem ich immer laufen gehe. Erstmal muss ich aufpassen, dass ich das Fahrrad beim Anheben nicht wegschmeiße 

Im Stadtverkehr die Beschleunigung ist der Wahnsinn, mir ist mehrmals das Vorderrad hoch. Du fliegst einfach über die Straßen und Feldwege. Bevor du überhaupt nur anfängst deine Oberschenkel zu spüren, kollabiert dir dein ganzes Ausdauersystem, weil das Fahrrad einfach so kacke leicht ist. Du bist so wendig, hast so eine gute Kontrolle. Der Bremsweg ist der hammer.

Ich bin im Dunkeln durch den Wald und hatte einfach so Angst. Neben dir ist ständig was gerannt, hast die Augen im Gebüsch aufleuchten gesehen. Ich war froh, als ich wieder draußen war. Und obwohl ich im Gelände natürlich etwas langsamer war als sonst, habe ich einfach einen AVG von 23,3 km/h.  Normal habe ich 17-18 km/h. Es ist einfach fast geräuschlos, ab und zu hörst du mal paar Kabel anschlagen, oder die Vorderbremse schleifen, aber sonst... nix

Die Entscheidung war auf jeden Fall richtig. Jetzt hab ich wieder Spaß dran


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2018)

Das klingt so als wärst du davor den letzen Schrotthaufen gefahren   Aber ja mir passiert auch öfter das mir das Bike vorne hochgeht, vor allem wenn ich vergesse auf der Straße die Gabel Tiefer zulegen und im Bergab setup Fahre.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Ja. Bin ich wohl. Das ATX 2 war eigentlich in Ordnung. Dass es nicht das beste war, ist ja klar. Es war recht schwer. Aber war zufrieden. Das neue B-Twin ist einfach nur ein rollender Stein, sonst nix. So ******* schwer, bevor du überhaupt über 30 kommst, kollabieren deine Oberschenkel und alles. Aber das jetzige. Heftig. Unvergleichbar. Ich brauche aber jetzt definitiv bald einen Helm. Ich bin so viel schneller unterwegs nun


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2018)

Die B-Twin sind auch Stahlschweine, die Frau von nem Kumpel fährt so nen ding in Neon Orange, sieht genauso bescheiden aus wie es fährt.
Apropo Fahren, hab heut mal mein ganzen vertrauen in die Technik gelegt und die Autonome Follow Me funktion meiner Drohne beim Biken ausgetestet. Ich freu mich schon auf das erste Video von ner Bike Session im Park 
YouTube


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Cool. Meine nächste Investition wird wohl ein Helm werden, Winterkleidung brauche ich und es wird Zeit für ein Navigationsgerät. Ich möchte mal eine Tour nach Frankreich machen, bzw durch den Wald hier nach Neustadt Weinstraße, etc pp

Ja, das B-Twin wird wohl echt nur für die FH verwendet werden. Kann ich wenigstens die Oberschenkel mit trainieren. Das neue ist dann eher für das Herz-Kreislauf-System 

Habt ihr eine Hausratversicherung mit Fahrradschutz? Wenn ja, wo und wieviel bezahlt ihr?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. September 2018)

Hui, cool, dass du es gekauft hast. Du wirkst richtig begeistert. Kann ich aber auch nachvollziehen, da mein Rad ja auch erst 2 Wochen alt ist. 

Fahrverhalten scheint bei dir aber anders zu sein. Beim Jeffsy denke ich, ich fahre nen Panzer. Mittlerweile habe ich mich aber dran gewöhnt. Mit bissl Kraft ists auch wendig wie mein Fitnessbike. Nur bergauf ist n Totalausfall, aber dafür ist das Rad ja auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2018)

Vielleicht ist meines ja auch eigentlich ein Panzer und ich bin so begeistert, weil ich vorher einen Jumbo gefahren bin 

Ne, ich merke die kg auf jeden Fall. Im Stadtverkehr heute bin ich jedem Auto davon. Gut, ab 30 km/h sieht es dann wieder schlecht aus. Da macht das jetzige Fahrrad auch ziemlich schnell dicht. Ist halt nicht auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt.
Meine Lunge war heute echt am Limit, das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie, oder nur ganz selten. Vorher waren es immer die Beine, aber die habe ich heute gar nicht gespürt.

Ja, ich bin begeistert und freue mich sehr


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



45 km. Einfach mal losgefahren und geschaut wo ich raus komme. Ich war mit einem neuen Fahrrad und ohne Schutzausrüstung natürlich äußerst vorsichtig und bin nicht mit über 35 die Waldwege lang gedonnert *hust*

War das Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Die Federung ist genial, Schaltung sehr gut und die Hydraulikbremsen verschaffen viel mehr Kontrolle. Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal kaputt. Nun spüre ich meine Oberschenkel und mein Becken^^


----------



## FetterKasten (30. September 2018)

Sieht sehr cool aus, aber hast du es nach dem 45km fürs Foto gleich wieder geputzt? 

Um ehrlich zu sein, fahre ich auch immer ohne Helm. Bin nur auf Wald- und Schotterwegen unterwegs, kein Straßenverkehr, kein Downhill etc, da schätze ich das Risiko als sehr gering ein unkontrolliert auf den Kopf zu fallen.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. September 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> ..
> Habt ihr eine Hausratversicherung mit Fahrradschutz? Wenn ja, wo und wieviel bezahlt ihr?


 bis 2500€ "Wert" hab ich nur ein Paar € Aufpreis. (Wenn es verschlossen gelagert und nicht Täglich genutzt wird). Viel ists nicht. Müsste ich jetzt in den Unterlagen gucken für etwas/leicht Teuere Räder als die breite Masse ab 2000€ zu empfehlen. Also es ist natürlich kein E-Bike ich glaube die sind teurer weil öfter geklaut, ich glaube so hat er das gesagt der versicherungs Mensch.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> .... da schätze ich das Risiko als sehr gering ein unkontrolliert auf den Kopf zu fallen.



Bis was Passiert..Selbst schuld. Jeder muss es alleine wissen. Aber gerade Profis tragen nicht ohne Grund Schutzkleidung. Also mir haben Helme "mit Sicherheit^^" schon 2 mal das Leben gerettet(gebrochen) und das sind keine Billig Helme die ich kaufe. Aber beim Downhill ist mir das noch nie Passiert^^ da falle ich auf andere Körperteile^^


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. September 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Sieht sehr cool aus, aber hast du es nach dem 45km fürs Foto gleich wieder geputzt?
> 
> Um ehrlich zu sein, fahre ich auch immer ohne Helm. Bin nur auf Wald- und Schotterwegen unterwegs, kein Straßenverkehr, kein Downhill etc, da schätze ich das Risiko als sehr gering ein unkontrolliert auf den Kopf zu fallen.



Ne. Habe es gerade erst sauber gemacht. Auf dem Foto hatte ich schon 30 km hinter mir. Aber Straße kannste echt vergessen, obwohl das Fahrrad extrem leicht ist. War teilweise auf der Landstraße, die 30 zu halten ist möglich, aber auf Dauer einfach nicht effizient. Die beste Reisegeschwindigkeit waren um die 27 im 28. Gang. Keine Ahnung wie ihr solche Geschwindigkeiten hin bekommt. Voll den Wind in die Fresse bekommen, weil alles offen ist, etc pp.

Und mal eine dumme Frage. Wie pflege ich bei dem Teil das Tretlager, bzw muss ich das? Also ölen, etc pp. Das ist komplett zu  Und was muss ich bei dem Fahrrad jetzt überhaupt regelmässig machen? Also die Kette säubern ist klar. Luftdruck bei der Federung achten und bei der hydraulischen Bremse halt immer Flüssigkeit nachfüllen, usw. Und sonst?

Ok, danke dir. Dann schließe ich mal die Tage eine Hausrat ab. Für die FH werde ich dann mein B-Twin nehmen und zum Einkaufen, andere Fahrten, Job, usw nehme ich dann das neue, wenn es versichert ist.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. September 2018)

Ein Trettlager ist eigentlich sehr Wiederstandsfähig und hält lang. Da gibt es viele Antworten je nachdem wen du fragst. Aber Pflegen mit Öl ist nicht nötig das Lager(Die Lager dort) laufen mit Fett, bei Neurädern ist vom Werk aus oft sogar etwas wenig drin. Das muss aber nicht die Regel sein, bei Meinem Cube Fully war es aber so und bei den Cube und Bulls Hardtails auch. Für normale Belastung aber meistens ausreichend.

Flüssigkeit nachfüllen in der Bremse ist nicht nötig, zumal in Regelmäßigen Abständen ja auch ein Wechsel sinvoll ist/sein kann, meist aber sowiso bei einer Inspektion im Laden mit gemacht wird.
Lager und Ketten nur nicht mit Bremsenreiniger o.ä. Reinigen auch wenns dann toll aussieht^^(weißt du bestimmt) das geht mit normalen Ketten Öl, und für gründlichere Reinigung mit speziellem Kettenreiniger so eine Kette wird echt laut wenn sie mit Bremsenreiniger kämpft^^. 
Aus Erfahrung weiß ich das der Luftdruck in den Dämpfern nur bei extremer Beanspruchung ein ganz bisschen nachlassen "könnte" der kauf einer Dämpferpumpe lohnt sich für den Normal Anwender aufjedenfall nicht meines erachtens. Also meine RS Gabel hat in 2,5 jahren so wenig verloren das es bis zum Service kaum auffiel trotz recht häufigem Downhill auf sehr unwegsamen Gelände. Und ein Dämpfer Service alle 1-2 Jahre( bei normaler Nutzung) um je nach Ausführung Öl/Wasser Lager und Simmerringe etc zu tauschen ist gar nicht soo Teuer. Aber auch kein Hexenwerk wenn man es selbst macht. Der Mitteldämpfer verliert gar nicht an Druck obwohl es nicht mal ein Teurer ist mit aktuell nur noch ca. 450€.

 Eine Saubere Kette (eine Kette ist im Idealfall nie öllig und schwarz von ausen^^) Hier und da sollte man auch mal das Schaltverhalten geprüft werden. Eine gut eingestellte Schaltung kann Ritzel und Kette schonen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. September 2018)

Hm. Also eigentlich nur die üblichen Reinigungsarbeiten und den Rest einfach bei der Inspektion machen lassen? Die Kette mache ich eigentlich nur mit Reinigungsbenzin und Lappen sauber und dann halt neues Öl drüber. Bremsenreiniger halt für die Bremsen und den Rahmen mach ich ganz normal mit Wasser sauber und dann habe ich so Pflegespray für Mattlack, den ich drüber reibe


----------



## LastManStanding (30. September 2018)

Lager, Gleitflächen der Dämpfer, Ritzel Ordentlich reinigen von ausen, also vom groben Dreck berfreien.
Was heißt den Rest^^ Speichen Spannung, Kättenlängung, Geradeauslauf, Zentrierung der Reifen/Felgen, Schaltung Generell, also Leichtgängigkeit der Züge schaltverhalten, Umlenkrollen der Kette Kontrollieren-Lager (ein tröpchen Öl finden die auch mal ganz gut^^). den rebound der Gabel, Sattelstange hier und da mal säuber und einfetten Keramic basiertes Fett z. b. ist ganz gut- also das Ende was im Rahmen steckt natürlich^^. Das kann unangenehme Knartz Geräusche verursachen. Dinge wie den Luftdruck der Gabel und Korrektur sind nicht also zu häufig ein Problem.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. September 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Bis was Passiert..Selbst schuld.


Kommt auf den Unfall an. Wenn ich selbst stürze und auf den Kopf falle, dann ja.
Wenn mich jmd anderes umfährt, dann nicht.
Ich ramm dir ja auch kein Messer in den Bauch und sag, selbst schuld, wenn du ohne Schutzweste nachts durch die Innenstadt gehst.

Wenn es vom Veranstalter nicht vorgeschrieben wäre, dann würden auch heute selbst bei der Tour de France noch viele ohne Helm fahren.

bzgl Wartung und Pflege:
Ich würde allgemein das Fahrrad hin und wieder reinigen und die beweglichen Teile fetten.
Nach Bedarf muss hin und wieder mal was nachgestellt werden.
Inspektionen und solche Sachen da würd ich nicht dran denken bei einem Fahrrad in dieser Preisklasse.
Würde ich einfach selbst reparieren, sobald mal irgendwann etwas kaputt geht. Ist schließlich kein Flugzeug.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. September 2018)

Eine inspektion kostet 50€, wenn überhaupt dann 1 mal im Jahr oder alle 2 mehr nicht... Felgen neu Zentrieren (Zeitraubend) Lager tauschen...bla bla., klar kann man das selbst. Ich mache bei meinem Bike, Motorrad, und PKW auch fast alles selbst von Bremse bis Steuerkette, von Antriebskette bis Lenkung. Aber warum selbst machen wenn man Dinge für ein paar Kröten auch von Fachleuten mit Garantie bekommt + Checkheft Eintragung für den Wiederverkauf, auch beim Bike.

Doch genau das wenn ich zufällig unglücklich auf den Kopf stürze und es hätte durch einen Helm verhindert werden können... selbst Schuld
Völlig bescheuertes Beispiel... wenn einer mit einem Messer durch die Stadt rennt um bewusst andere zu verletzen, ist das wohl schwerlich mit einem z. B. Verkehrsunfall zu vergleichen.
Genaugenommen wenn ich weiß da rennt einer mit nem Messer durch die Stadt um andere zu töten und gehe dorthin obwohl ich keine Stichschutzkleidung oder andere Verteidigung habe... selbst Schuld!
Wer sich nicht mal "selbst" schützt egal in welcher Körperregion oder Angelegenheit, ist auch "selbst"verständlich "selbst" mit Schuld weil er es eventuell verhindern hätte können.
Mach doch was du willst ist doch dein Köper. Ich wollte dich nicht belehren sondern mein misfallen gegen solche verhalten aufzeigen. Wörtlich; "Wenn" pfff... selbst schuld.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du im Freibad selbst ausrutscht und auf den Kopf fällst, dann hätte dich auch ein Helm retten können. Selbst schuld? Ja.
Wenn aber jmd anderes dich ausversehen umrempelt, weil er nicht richtig schaut, dann nein. Seine Schuld.
Wenn du nachts in den Park gehst, obwohl du weißt, dass dort Leute mit Messer sind und einer sticht dich ab. Seine Schuld, nicht deine.
Komisches Verständnis von Schuld hast du.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2018)

Das Thema ist nicht Schuld oder Unschuld, sondern das richtige Wort ist Eigenverantwortung. Man muss Gefahrensituationen abschätzen und sich davor schützen, unabhängig davon, ob man für die Schäden selbst verantwortlich ist, oder nicht.

Wenn ich mir ein Haus an die Nordsee baue, aber weiß, dass es durch die Klimaveränderung in 10 Jahren weg ist, darf ich nicht rumheulen, obwohl es ja eigentlich nicht meine Schuld ist. Wenn ich mit 20 gegen eine Wand fahre, oder mit 20 von einem Auto umgeholzt werde, ist es so ziemlich scheiß egal wer schuld ist, solange eine Verletzung mit dem Helm hätte vermieden werden können. Wenn gestern mit 35 sich der Reifen verabschiedet hätte, weil ein Produktionsfehler vorlag, war es auch nicht meine Schuld, aber ich muss halt damit rechnen, dass an einem mechanisch komplizierten Konstrukt auch Mängel vorhanden sein können.

Dass man sich im Schwimmbad keinen Helm anzieht, kann man noch vertreten. Dass man sich im Auto nicht anschnallt, als Fahrradfahrer, vor allem wenn man in unwegsamen Gelände oder in der Stadt unterwegs ist, keine Schutzausrüstung anzieht ist unverantwortlich. 

Bei mir ist es schlicht und einfach eine Geldsache und wenn ich mich jetzt entscheide trotzdem Fahrrad zu fahren und dann doch was passiert, ob es jetzt eigen- oder fremdverschuldet ist, lag es dennoch in meiner Verantwortung damit zu rechnen und es eventuell sein zu lassen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Oktober 2018)

So schön die Beispiele auch sein mögen, sollte man sich vielleicht anschauen, was die Rechtsprechung dazu sagt.

Wie so oft, gibt es keine einheitliche Meinung, dennoch möchte ich das hier mal zeigen:
Muessen Rollerfahrer Motorradschutzkleidung tragen?

Es könnte also durchaus vorkommen, dass ein Gericht die entstandenen Ansprüche auf Schadensersatz mindert, weil das Tragen eines Helmes als unerlässlich gesehen wird, um Schäden zu verringern. Das sollte zwar in der Regel nicht die Schuldfrage beeinflussen, aber wenn du dann zum Krüppel wirst, wird der andere eventuell nicht vollständig haften müssen, weil du deinen Pflichten nicht nachgekommen bist, um das Risiko dieser Verletzung sorgfältig auf angemessene Weise zu reduzieren.

Wie gesagt, hängt dann auch vom zuständigen Richter ab.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man danach geht, könnte man das gleiche auch mit Sicherheitskleidung machen. Gerade im Winter. Der andere ist schuld, aber mit entsprechender Kleidung, hätte der andere noch gesehen werden können. Etc pp
Ein Helm ist nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, sollte also auch keinen Einfluss darauf haben.

Ich weiß sowieso nicht, warum es keine Helmpflicht auf dem Fahrrad gibt. Sonst wird doch auch jede ******* durchgeboxt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Oktober 2018)

Dass der Helm nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist, ändert daran nichts.
Auf dem Motorrad bist du auch nicht verpflichtet, mit langer Hose zu fahren. Dennoch werden Schadensersatz oder Schmerzensgeld zum Teil erheblich gekürzt, wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt, sofern der Schaden mit entsprechender Kleidung geringer ausgefallen wäre.
Welche Schutzkleidung ist fuer Motorradfahrer Pflicht?

Wir sind zum Glück nicht in den USA, wo auf jedem Becher stehen muss, dass Kaffee heiß ist und es zu Verbrennungen kommen kann, wenn man diesen trinkt oder dass man Kleintiere nicht in der Mikrowelle trocknet.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2018)

Klar ändert das nichts. Ist nur meine Meinung. In Deutschland wird doch jede ******* haargenau beschrieben in Gesetzen. Dann sollen sie es halt auch durchboxen und sowas in Gesetzestexte mit rein nehmen. Manche Sachen sind selbsterklärend, andere wiederum nicht. Anders bleibt so ein erheblicher Interpretationsspielraum. Wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf? Hört man beim Fahrradunfall wirklich mit dem Helm auf? Oder doch noch Knieschutz, extra Kleidung die reflektiert, etc pp.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Schutzkleidung für Motorräder Pflicht sein, ebenso Helmpflicht für Fahrradfahrer. Gibt sogar ein Gesetz, dass man keine unnötigen Fahrten machen soll, was ja an sich auch eine eher unnötige Freiheitsberaubung ist und total unnötig. Aber sowas setzt man dann wieder nicht durch? Naja, mir egal. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich damit nicht auseinander setzen muss und bis an mein Lebensende auf dem Fahrrad verbringen kann. Ob mit, oder ohne Helm


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Oktober 2018)

Ja, es ist schon merkwürdig, wenn etwas so wichtiges dann doch dank des Ermessensspielraumes der Richter von Gericht zu Gericht unterschiedlich beurteilt wird. 

Auf meinem Fitnessbike bin ich auch ohne Helm unterwegs, weil ich es einfach nervig finde, dass die Rübe unterm Helm mehr schwitzt. Mögen viele als leichtsinnig erachten, dennoch passierte nie etwas, wo ich auf den Helm angewiesen wäre und ich bin nicht gerade wenig unterwegs.

Andererseits war ich auf dem Motorrad noch nie ohne Schutzkleidung unterwegs, obwohl ich auch niemals darauf angewiesen war. Würde auch in Zukunft niemals darauf verzichten. Die Haut wächst irgendwann nicht mehr so schnell nach wie bei Kindern. 

edit:
Meine Annahme: Dank der vermehrten Unfälle durch E-Biker wird demnächst bestimmt ein entsprechender Paragraph kommen, der das Tragen eines Helmes als Radfahrer zur Pflicht macht.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Oktober 2018)

Genau dabei geht es nicht um die Schuld, sondern um Schadensersatzansprüche. Man hat die Pflicht Schäden so gering wie möglich zu halten, sonst gibs nur so viel Geld, wie wenn man theoretisch die Vorkehrungen getroffen hätte.

Wenn ein Richter der Meinung ist, ein Helm ist eine allgemein übliche Schutzkleidung beim Radfahren und man hat keinen getragen, dann sagt er vielleicht es gibt nur Kohle für ne Gehirnerschütterung und nicht für die 4 Wochen im Koma oder so.

Allerdings ist das soweit ich weiß nicht üblich, da ein relativ geringer Teil der Radfahrer Helme trägt und es auch nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist. Daher klappen solche Urteile (zur heutigen Zeit) meist nicht wirklich.

Das ist auch gut so, dass es nicht überall so nen Reglementierungswahn gibt. Denn wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf?

Der eine fühlt sich als Oberlehrer, weil er nen Helm trägt und denkt sich "alle anderen sind dumm", der nächste sagt sich der Typ mit Helm ist dumm, weil er keine Airbagweste trägt und sich das Genick gebrochen hat, wo der Helm nicht half.
Das ist halt so das typisch menschliche Asiverhalten andere belehren zu müssen und sich ins Fäustchen zu lachen, wenn was passiert.
Oder einer fährt nen Radfahrer um und sagt, ja selbst schuld, hätte er ne Neonweste getragen, dann hätte ich ihn gesehen usw.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Oktober 2018)

Es geht immer noch nicht um "gesetzlich vorgeschrieben". Wenn es so wäre, würden bei einem Unfall so gut wie alle Ansprüche entfallen.

Ist allerdings nicht der Bereich, auf den ich mich spezialisiert habe. Da müsste man sich auch die entsprechenden Urteile anschauen.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Oktober 2018)

Selbst schuld..mhh...tja müsiges Thema was jeder selber wissen muss ob Helm/Schutzkleidung, Schichtbarkeit angewendet wird. Es gibt Helme, sie haben 100% ihre Berechtigung sind keine Garantie aber aufjedenfall eine Versicherung. "Wenn" was passiert, und ich hatte keinen auf- nur weil ich nicht musste hilfts weder dem Kopf noch den Hinterbliebenen. Man hätte vielleicht Gesünder oder im schlimmsten Fall Lebend aus der Sache gehen können. Also brauche ich dann nicht Rumheulen wenn mir das Gehirn durch die Augen drückt. Ganz einfach. Völlig egal wer es verursacht hat und ob der Richter deinen Überesten zugunsten endscheidet.

Schönes Beispiel Oben mit dem Wasser... Wenn ich an einem Fluss baue und dann steht dir die Suppe bis zum Gewürzprüfer, brauche ich nicht jammern keiner Hilft mir- Ich kannte das Risiko, und es* ist *höher als andere. Jeder aggiert mit dem Risiko was er selbst bereit ist einzugehen, und muss dann auch mit den Konsequenzen Leben. Da braucht man gar kein großes Thema draus machen. Ich habe niemanden Denunziert Das "RECHT" liegt auf einem ganz anderen Schreibtisch, und hat mit Selbstschutz nur im Schadensfall zu tun.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Oktober 2018)

Naja, ist halt schon bitter wenn man gesagt bekommt, dass man die Kosten/Verletzungen möglichst gering zu halten hat, indem man sich besser schützt, während dich ein Autofahrer umholzt, der mit 60 durch die 30er-Zone fährt und dann vllt noch am Handy spielt


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Oktober 2018)

Nachlässigkeit mit direkter Auswirkung wie du beschreibst ist auch nicht in Ordnung, aber man muss sich eben vor denen/sowas so gut es geht schützen--WENN man will^^^^
Nur weil andere blöd sind will ich dadurch ja möglichst keine Nachteile haben


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Oktober 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Oder einer fährt nen Radfahrer um und sagt, ja selbst schuld, hätte er ne Neonweste getragen, dann hätte ich ihn gesehen usw.



Wo wir schon dabei sind:  Ich freue mich darauf, dass Elektroautos nun bald endlich Geräusche erzeugen müssen. Aktuell sind die echt sau gefährlich als Verkehrsteilnehmer.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2018)

Sie Reifen sind genau so laut wie bei allen Anderen auch. Einen ordentlich gedämmten Benziner hört man auch nicht wegen dem Motor.

Gestern hab ich mich Mal wieder auf meine Hausrunde gezwungen. Der Verlauf ist echt nicht soo motivierend.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Oktober 2018)

Kannst du ein paar der Orte der Strecke im Diagramm benennen? Du wohnst ja anscheinend zumindest irgendwo hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2018)

Die Sole unten beginnt in Fischlaken, hoch geht es wieder ab Kettwig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Oktober 2018)

Durch Kettwig und Heiligenhaus fahre ich auch manchmal, aber meistens zwischen Erkrath, Solingen und Wuppertal. Finde die Ecke ansprechender.
Muss die Strecke auch mal aufzeichnen und mir den Höhenverlauf anschauen. Bei dir sind ja irgendwie nur 2 richtige Steigungen/Gefälle drin.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. Oktober 2018)

Wenn jetzt Geld keine Rolle spielen würde und man würde sich für den normalen Gebrauch ein Hardtail holen wollen. Was wäre eurer Meinung nach so der Preis ab dem ihr sagen würdet, höher ist nur noch Spielerei und unwirtschaftlich? 2500?


----------



## dekay55 (3. Oktober 2018)

Moment die Frage enthält ein Paradoxon, 
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt dann würde man sich nicht festlegen auf ne Preisgrenze da geld ja garkeine rolle spielt soll, sobald man sich aber auf eine Preisgrenze festlegt spielt geld doch eine Rolle und die frage müsste sich theoretisch jetzt im Nichts auflösen  

Errinert mich irgendwie klein bisschen an die Heisenbergsche Unschärfenrelation


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Oktober 2018)

Naja, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dass man jetzt bei 1000 Euro die Grenze ziehen muss. So ist das gemeint. Man hat keine Grenze, möchte aber möglichst wirtschaftlich bleiben


----------



## dekay55 (3. Oktober 2018)

hmm 20000€  
Teuerste hierbei wird der Rahmen, den würde ich mir aus speziellen Titan selbst bauen und schweißen lassen.  Drüber seh ich das nicht mehr als Wirtschaftlich an weil man hier kaum mehr Teile bekommt die wirklich ne Verbesserung bringen. 
Wenn man richtig ausholt wird es nicht billig. Nur mal kurz als Anmerkung, ich will damit nicht angeben aber allein die Gabel von meinem selbst zusammengebauten Cube hat 1600€ Neu gekostet.


----------



## Offset (3. Oktober 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Was wäre eurer Meinung nach so der Preis ab dem ihr sagen würdet, höher ist nur noch Spielerei und unwirtschaftlich? 2500?



Ich denke damit liegst du ganz gut für ein Hardtail, je nach dem ob man einen Carbonrahmen als wirtschaftlich enpfindet oder nicht.  Meins hat neu mal 2000 gekostet (Alu) und viel mehr bringt für den "normalen" Benutzer auch keinen deutlichen Vorteil mehr mMn.

Aber eigentlich muss das jeder selber wissen, eine vernünftige Aussage kann man dazu eh nicht treffen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hat jemand eine gute Idee, um ein normales Kabelschloß am Fahrrad zu befestigen? Wenn ich FH fahre, kann ich es in den Rucksack machen, wenn ich eine Tour mache, brauche ich keines, aber wenn ich an den See fahre zum Laufen, nehme ich keinen Rucksack mit. Um den Lenker binden ist keine so gute Idee, gibt schöne Lackschäden und sonst fällt mir jetzt nichts ein


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2018)

Dafür gibts meist so schöne Halterungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bild hab ich aus dem Internet geklaut, aber so eine Art Halterung verwende ich an meinem Rad)


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt Geld keine Rolle spielen würde und man würde sich für den normalen Gebrauch ein Hardtail holen wollen. Was wäre eurer Meinung nach so der Preis ab dem ihr sagen würdet, höher ist nur noch Spielerei und unwirtschaftlich? 2500?



Ich glaube das sieht jeder anders.
Mein Hardtail hat 1200 oder 1300€ gekostet. Ich bin damit sein 2-3 Jahren absolut zufrieden und sehe keinen Grund, warum ich mehr für ein Hardtail ausgeben sollte.
Sicherlich gibt es welche, die aus Carbon und noch leichter sind, aber das brauche ich nicht. Da ich selbst groß und schwer bin, macht es keinen Unterschied, ob mein Rad 3 Kg weniger wiegt.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2018)

Nunja, ob man das braucht sei mal dahingestellt aber 3kg hin oder her ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Da gibt's gar nix zu diskutieren, sry.

Einfach mal beim Händler testen.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2018)

Allerdings bringts mehr wenn man das Gewicht bei der Bewegten Masse Reduziert. Kurz gesagt, 100gram Weniger am Laufrad wirken sich aus wie 1Kg weniger Systemgewicht. 
Das Merk ich wiederrum sehr gut beim Wechseln von Cube LTD ( 8.4kg Hardtail ) zum Cube AMS ( 11.8kg Fully ) ) 
Trotzdem bin ich mit dem AMS Spritziger und Agiler unterwegs was meinen Laufrädern geschuldet ist, aufm LTD die Laufräder hatten ein Gesamtgewicht von 2.1kg. Auf meinem AMS hab ich mir extra Laufräder bauen lassen die haben ein Gesamtgewicht von nur 1280Gramm, Vorallem merkt man es extrem wenn ich die Laufräder vom  LTD aufm dem AMS Fahre. 

Das gleiche spiel hab ich bei meinem Downhill/Freeride bei dem Bike was ich öfter auf der Strasse Fahre hab ich mir extra Laufräder Bauen lassen, extrem Leicht Extrem Robust. Die wiegen knapp 1700gram zusammen, extremer unterschied zu meinen 2.5kg Laufrädern.... 

Stimmt also schon, bevor ich drauf achten würde den Leichtesten Rahmen zu nehmen würde ich als erstes die Leichtesten Laufräder wählen und hier geht viel Kohle schon flöten, Roundabout kostet einer meiner Laufradsätze knapp nen Tausender.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nunja, ob man das braucht sei mal dahingestellt aber 3kg hin oder her ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Da gibt's gar nix zu diskutieren, sry.
> 
> Einfach mal beim Händler testen.



Aber nur wenn man selbst ein Leichtgewicht ist. Mein Rennrad wiegt irgendwas mit 10Kg und das MTB 13-14 . Einen Unterschied zwischen MTB und Rennrad merke ich nur, wenn ich sie die Treppen hoch trage. Ich selbst bin 1,94m und wiege 110-115 Kg. 
Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich da keine Unterschiede merke, wenn das Rad 3Kg leichter ist.

Wenn man leichter ist, merkt man das sicherlich. Aber aus dem Grund macht für mich ein leichteres Rad keinen Sinn, zumal die meisten Carbonräder eh nur bis 100Kg angegeben sind.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Oktober 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dafür gibts meist so schöne Halterungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Das sieht nach was aus. Danke dir.

Bin heute mit meinem B-Twin zur FH gefahren, weil 6 Stunden Vorlesung geplant waren. Ich dachte ich brech ab. Also über 13 kg gehe ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2018)

Also sooo hässlich kann kein Fahrrad sein, dass ich mir so ein Schloss, in dieser Bauart an dieser Position montieren würden.

Da geht mir schon durch den Kopf, dass da jemand etwas kompensieren muss. 

Sorry für diesen "unprofessionellen" Einwurf, zum Glück ist das Bild nur aus dem Internet geklaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also sooo hässlich kann kein Fahrrad sein, dass ich mir so ein Schloss, in dieser Bauart an dieser Position montieren würden.
> 
> Da geht mir schon durch den Kopf, dass da jemand etwas kompensieren muss.
> 
> Sorry für diesen "unprofessionellen" Einwurf, zum Glück ist das Bild nur aus dem Internet geklaut.



Na bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Ist wirklich hässlich, aber was will man sonst machen?  Ich hatte es für eine Weile außen am Rucksack hängen, aber das ist echt unangenehm schwer. Und einen anderen passenden Ort habe ich am Rad noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hach ja. Wäre schon geil, wenn man es einfach abstellen könnte und würde es nach einiger Zeit noch an Ort und Stelle wiederfinden


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2018)

Kommt wohl auch darauf an wie man sein Fahrrad nutzt, denke ich. 

Ich nutze es wohl eher als Sportgerät, weniger als Fortbewegungsmittel. Da steht mein Rad selten lang unbeobachtet, sicher etwas anderes wenn man es für seine täglichen Wege nutzen kann oder muss. Da reicht mir für Unterwegs ein Faltschloss, alles andere mit Kettenschloss.

Und zu Hause an die Wand gehängt, für nen ruhigen Schlaf.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2018)

Meins hängt zuhause an der Wand, im Büro steht es in der Tiefgarage auf bewachtem und umzäuntem Firmengelände. Trotzdem schließe ich es dort ab ...  auch wenn es vermutlich nicht nötig wäre.

Woanders stelle ich es nicht ab. In der Innenstadt gehen Fahrräder regelmäßig verloren, dafür nehme ich mein altes Rad.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. Oktober 2018)

Muss jetzt gleich los an die FH, habe 3 Blöcke, da steht das Fahrrad mal von 8 - 14 Uhr. Der Fahrradstand ist direkt am Lehrgebäude und habe noch nicht viel über Diebstähle gehört, aber die Angst bleibt. Mit dem B-Twin will ich aber echt nicht mehr fahren, zumal ich jetzt die Beleuchtung umschrauben müsste. Naja, ich habs ja versichert


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Oktober 2018)

Auf meiner MTB-Hausstrecke ist eine Abfahrt, die vom Hügel, wo sie anfängt, so steil runter geht, dass man beim ersten Mal schon fast schlucken musste. Mittlerweile fahre ich das Teil fast ungebremst runter und bekomme richtige Adrenalinschübe. 

Weil das Teil so steil ist, gehen da nicht einmal Fußgänger hoch. Ganz selten laufen Jogger runter.

Achja, habe mich an das Gewicht des Jeffsy gewöhnt. In Reviews stand, dass es manchmal etwas Kraft bedarf, um es auf Kurs zu bringen. Für mich ist es handlich genug und fährt sich total spielerisch, wenn man seine 86 kg vernünftig einsetzt. Bei Tempo fährt man wie auf Schienen, nur langsam mag es nicht. 

Bin auch froh, dass ich L statt M genommen habe. Bin von der Größe genau dazwischen, aber 3 cm mehr Radstand macht schon viel aus.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Oktober 2018)

Jap 3cm machen schon den Unterschied zwischen Super Laufruhig aber Träge, oder Nervös und extrem verspielt, dazu noch nen schöner steiler Lenkwinkel macht Tierisch Spass gehört aber auch Übung dazu, Das ist das schöne an meinem SupremeDH2, ich kann den Radstand um 4cm Verändern am Hinterrad, und ich kann den Lenkwinkel um 1° ins Positive oder Negative ändern


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Oktober 2018)

Brauche unbedingt ein gescheites Navigationssystem. Heute zu fahren war so beschissen. Nach 5 km schon irgendein Vieh im Auge gehabt. Hatte sich erst angefühlt wie so ein Regentropfen, aber war irgendein Scheißvieh, das ich zum Glück noch rauspulen konnte. Dann wollte ich zu einer Burgruine fahren, der Weg war nur mässig beschildert, ständig irgendwelche Y-Kreuzungen und natürlich immer die falsche Entscheidung getroffen. Irgendwann hatte ich mich so hoffnungslos verfahren, dass ich wirklich einfach nur noch raus wollte. Wenn man mal in der Richtung war und sich den Berg hoch gekämpft hatte, war plötzlich der Weg fertig, bzw oben war dann ein U-Turn und fuhrst dann doch wieder in die komplett andere Richtung. Dann war ich wieder mal am Ende eines Weges und laut Karte sollte vor mir wieder eine Y-Kreuzung sein und ich sah nur Wald. Bin dann irgendwelche Wege gefahren, die nur für schweres Gerät geeignet waren, voller Bäume, Äste, etc pp.

Sowas bin ich dann gefahren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich dann auch einmal abgelegt, weil ein Ast direkt auf Lenkstangenhöhe war und mir dann den Lenker weggerissen hat. Bin froh, dass ich keinen Platten bekommen habe und das Fahrrad für sowas geeignet war. Unterwegs bin ich mal angehalten, weil ich paar Echsen gesehen hatte, flogen zig Marienkäfer rum, haben sich überall auf mich gesetzt und einer hat mich sogar gebissen oder irgendwas 

Hat heut echt keinen Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich geile Steigungen hatte und froh bin, dass ich die Federung locken kann, weil das sau viel ausmacht. Aber ohne ständige und gute Navigation im Wald zu fahren ist schon echt beschissen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Oktober 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Jap 3cm machen schon den Unterschied zwischen Super Laufruhig aber Träge, oder Nervös und extrem verspielt, dazu noch nen schöner steiler Lenkwinkel macht Tierisch Spass gehört aber auch Übung dazu,


Ich saß jetzt schon länger nicht mehr auf dem Fitnessbike und habe mich total ans Handling des MTB gewöhnt. Wo ich am Anfang noch dachte, ich fahre Panzer, ist es jetzt flink wie n Tretroller. 

@ Navigation
Ich habe mich nich nie richtig verfahren und finde immer nen guten Heimweg. Zur Not etwas auf Maps schauen, sofern das Handy dabei ist.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Oktober 2018)

Sag ich ja, bisl Übung und man kann auch mit so Bikes Flink unterwegs sein.

Was Navi unterwegs angeht, ich hab mir unverwüstliches Outdoor Handy zugelegt fürs Fahrrad fahren, falls auch unterwegs mal was passiert das ich die Möglichkeit hab nen Notruf abzusetzen, zusätzlich dient es halt auch als Fahrrad Computer ( Cycledroid & Komoot ) und "Navi" bzw Compass.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Oktober 2018)

Naja, habe schon mein S5 mit, aber es ist so ******* ungenau, wenn mal eine Y-Kreuzung kommt, siehste nicht mehr wo du hin musst. Bzw die Fahrtrichtung/Blickrichtung stimmt auch nie mit dem Handy überein. Pure Waldfahrten sind halt doch nochmal was ganz anderes als Straße, da reicht das scheiß Teil nicht mehr. Aber habe jetzt nicht vor mir ein neues zu kaufen, für paar hundert Euro. Vllt schieße ich ja mal was günstiges irgendwo. Aber irgendwas brauche ich demnächst. So einfach mal blind in den Wald fahren ist nichts


----------



## dekay55 (14. Oktober 2018)

Naja von nem S5 darfst auch nix erwarten. Muss ja kein mega super Teuer Handy sein, bin ich ohnehin gar kein Fan von diesem Massen Wahn "ich muss das neuste beste haben(damit ich der beste bin)". Mein Alltags und Arbeitshandy ist nen OnePlus 2, und zum Biken hab ich mir nen gebrauchtes Outdoor Handy geholt, nix super besonderes, dafür mit vielen nützlichen Outdoor Features und neben GPS auch GLONAS, es reicht zum Telefonieren und paar apps laufen auch drauf, zwar nen uralt Android aber mich juckts net das ding macht was es soll und es ist extremst Robust, hab das teil schon unter Laufenden Wasser mit ner Zahnbürste Sauber gemacht, bin mim Bike drüber gefahren, bin mim Auto drüber gefahren mit Display aufn Asphalt, bin mit einem Bein drauf gestanden. Zig Zig mal aufn Boden gefallen, beim Schweißen und Flexen neben dran liegen gehabt 
Und es sieht immer noch so aus und funktioniert noch problemlos, selbst der Akku hebt noch 2 Wochen mit Aktivierten Wlan. Im Normalbetrieb hebt der Akku 2 Tage, GPS und Glonas Navigation mit Internetdatenverkehr macht es problemlos 7 Stunden und dann hat man immer noch ne reserve um nen Notruf abzusetzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Getnord Onyx nennt sich das teil, bekommst Gebraucht für um die 100-150€


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzvw0onIv9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hm, könnte was für mich sein. Danke für den Tipp, schaue mich mal um.

Ich habe mal eine blöde Frage. Ich habe beim Saubermachen gerade gesehen, dass die Scheibenbremsen gar nicht verschraubt sind. Wie tauscht man die aus? Kann man das als Laie überhaupt?


----------



## dekay55 (14. Oktober 2018)

nennt sich CenterLock, ist ne Shimano Technik, brauchst dafür die Spezialnuss dann kannst du die Scheiben selbst Wechseln problemlos, sogar einfacher für den Leien.
Alle Infos findest hier 
6-Loch vs. Centerlock | bike-components


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab bei mir auch Centerlock gewählt. Der Standard ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, die Scheibe zentriert sich dadurch selbst und sitzt sehr stabil.  

Einen passenden Schlüssel/Nuss muss man einmalig kaufen, es ist aber derselbe mit dem beispielsweise auch die Kassetten von Shimano verschraubt werden.


6-Bolt ist natürlich schön einfach und weiter verbreitet, aber ich finde Centerlock eigentlich besser.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. Oktober 2018)

Nach langem Hin und Her und Überlegen, endlich ein neues Fahrrad bestellt:

EXCEED CF SL 6.0 Pro Race | Carbon Hardtail | CANYON (DE)

Denke, dass ist genau das Richtige, was ich brauch


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Oktober 2018)

Sieht gut aus. 

Meine Strecke grade bei Dunkelheit gefahren. Da geht nicht das gleiche Tempo wie am Tag. An einer Stelle sprang mir n Reh vorm Rad übern Weg.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Oktober 2018)

Auf wunsch vom chef gelöscht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Oktober 2018)

Sagt mir nichts, aber hört sich so an, als würdest du dich freuen. 

Irgendwie mag ich nicht, dass die Sonne so früh untergeht. Komme innerhalb der Woche nur noch bei Dunkelheit zum Radeln.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich nicht, dass die Sonne so früh untergeht. Komme innerhalb der Woche nur noch bei Dunkelheit zum Radeln.



Und das noch trotz der Sommerzeit. Stell dir mal vor, es würde nur die Winterzeit geben, wie es manche hier im Forum wollten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und das noch trotz der Sommerzeit. Stell dir mal vor, es würde nur die Winterzeit geben, wie es manche hier im Forum wollten


Ich will auch die Normalzeit haben. Diese Stunde ändert nichts daran, dass ich dennoch im dunklen radle.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Sagt mir nichts, aber hört sich so an, als würdest du dich freuen.



Auf Wunsch vom Chef gelöscht


----------



## pedi (17. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und das noch trotz der Sommerzeit. Stell dir mal vor, es würde nur die Winterzeit geben, wie es manche hier im Forum wollten



winterzeit gibts nicht, das ist die normalzeit.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Oktober 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Aber Hallo, es geht dabei ja um einiges, und indirekt eines meiner Meilensteine im Leben.  Devinci ist nun auch keine kleine Firma, und mich verbindet ja auch was damit, nämlich der Sport. Und wer weiß vieleicht hab ich ja bald ein Devinci Wilson
> 
> Ne mühselige Arbeit kann ich euch sagen, ich weiß schon warum das kaum einer hin bekommt Folie in der Größe zu Plotten   Das kommt dabei raus wenn jemand zu mir sagt "Das kannst du nicht"
> Die Teile hab ich auch selbst gedruckt, allerdings kein wert auf Qualität gelegt ich brauch nur das rohmodel um die Größen der Decals anzupassen, das eigentliche Modell baut der Kollege für den ich das mach.


Hui, cool.
Für mich sind so frickelige Sachen nichts. Da verliere ich zu schnell die Geduld. Gehöre eher zur "Axt-in-die-Hand-und-an-den-Baum"-Fraktion. 

So, der Sommer ist vorbei. An vielen Stellen sieht man vor lauter Laub den Weg nicht mehr. Wurzeln oder Steine müssen erahnt werden. Grad nicht mehr so spaßig.
Jetzt hoffen, dass bald der erste Schnee einsetzt.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Oktober 2018)

Grad jetzt wird es spaßig, und jetzt sind die richtigen Reifen mit dem Richtigen Reifendruck sehr wichtig, bei dem Wetter fühlen sich die Minion 3C sehr wohl. Schnee ? Bei uns sind nach wie vor 24-25°C Tagsüber ich glaub Schnee gibt nächst Jahr im März wenn überhaupt, es müsst erstmal kräftig Regnen nen Monat lang die Dürre Periode ist schon arg arg Heftig, wenn darauf jetzt Schnee folgen würde hätten wir das Nächste Jahrhundert Hochwasser bei der Schneeschmelze, vermutlich wird aber genau das passieren.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Oktober 2018)

Nasses Laub in den Kurven? Ne, danke.
Etwas feuchter könnte der Boden aber schon sein. Mein Rad sieht nach jeder Tour aus, als käme ich aus der Wüste.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich finds geil, driften ohne heftigen Reifenverschleiss, ich sag ja die Minion fühlen sich da Pudelwohl, vor allem in den Kurven, wenns richtig Nass wird dann kommen bei mir die Maxxis Shorty zum Einsatz, die fühlen sich vor allem im Matsch richtig Wohl, und ja ich hab 8 Sätze Reifen und für jedes Bike nen zweiten Laufradsatz


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Oktober 2018)

Kommt auf die Strecke an. Wenn ich bei mehr als 35 km/h springe, möchte ich nicht auf nassem Laub landen, vor allem nicht, wenn direkt eine Kurve kommt und ich zum scharfen einlenken gezwungen bin. 
So groß ist mein Vertrauen in meine Fahrkünste dann noch nicht.

Jetzt gehts aber wieder auf Tour!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Oktober 2018)

Driften :/ Mein Hinterreifen dankt. Der ist echt nicht für Vollbremsungen und driften gemacht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Oktober 2018)

Als wäre es heraufbeschworen worden, musste es jetzt natürlich regnen und ich bin nass geworden. 

Musste bisher schon paar Vollbremsungen machen. Alle aus dem gleichen Grund: Hund rennt vors Rad. Hundehalter, die sich deswegen entschuldigt haben: Eben die erste.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Oktober 2018)

Hach da lob ich mir meine 26" Laufräder, dennen macht das nämlich goarnix aus, allerdings verwechselt ihr grad Drift mit nem (Power)Slide. Driften heist nicht Vollbremmsung zu machen, driften ist der Kontrollierte Traktionsverlust mit dem man das Hinterrad bzw den kompletten hinterbau Lenkt, das funzt halt am besten in Schnee oder auf Nassen Laub oder feinen schotter, immer dann wenn das Hinterrad anfängt durchzurutschen oder der hinterbau ganz ausbricht. 

Da hab ich hier vor der Haustür sogar ne kleine passage wo ich Driften üben kann, Steiler Abhang mit nen kleinen Kicker, Landezone ist auf Gras übergehend auf nen Schotterweg mit direkt anschließender Serpentine, wenn man da ordentlich runterballert bleibt einem nix anderes übrig als zu driften in der ersten Kurve der Serpentine weil die Querbeschleunigung den ganzen Hinterbau nach außen drückt. Extrem gefährlich aber macht extrem viel spass. Da hats mich letztes jahr im Herbst so übelst aufs Maul gelegt, statt mit dem Fahrrad zu driften bin ich die stelle 5 Meter über Schotter Gerutscht, mit dem Fahrrad auf mir drauf  Gab mir allerdings auch den Ehrgeiz die Stelle perfekt zu fahren. 

Da merkt man halt doch die Rennfahrer Gene und meine Erfahrung ausm Aktiven Motorsport


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß, was n Drift ist.
Hier wurde das auch von niemandem durcheinander gebracht. 

Finde Drifts auf dem Mopped aber wesentlich spaßiger, da man sie dort besser kontrollieren kann. Meinem Reifen gegenüber hatte ich dann dennoch ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Oktober 2018)

Mim Mopped hab ich mich soweit nie getraut bzw lags auch an dem Mopped selbst, am schönsten wars immer noch mit nem Heckantrieb und nem Sperrdiff


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Oktober 2018)

Am spaßigsten waren die Drifts mit der Kurzversion des Wolfes bei der Bundeswehr im Schnee. Gut, dass die Feldjäger davon nie etwas mitbekommen haben.
Als ich dann mal beim Einsatz der Handbremse und hohem Tempo fast in einem Baum landete, musste ich kurz aufatmen. 
Jaja, lange ists her.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich drifte sau gerne. Habe das mit meinem alten Fahrrad immer gerne gemacht, weil die Smart Sam weit weniger anfällig waren. Bin mit 35 durch die Stadt, Bremse zugezogen, mit dem Arsch in Richtung Abbiegestraße und dann wieder Vollgas weiter. Oder bei meiner Abfahrtstraße hier, habe ich einen U-Turn, bretterst mit 50 runter, kurz davor ziehst du zu, dass du gerade so auf 40 kommst im Rutschen und dann nimmst du die Kurve mit einem Drift und fährst weiter. Unten kommst du dann mit 60 an. Mit normaler Fahrweise erreichst du nur so 53 km/h. Aber mit den Rapid Bob kannste das vergessen.. Musste schon ein paar mal Vollbremsungen machen, weil ich die Geschwindigkeit unterschätzte, usw und du machst dir einfach so schnell die Stollen kaputt, die reißen einfach ab. Seitdem mache ich halt nicht mehr wirklich was, auch nicht auf Schotter, etc pp


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Oktober 2018)

Schaust du beim Fahren eigentlich mehr aufs Tacho oder auf die Straße?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. Oktober 2018)

Schaue oft drauf, weil ich für bestimmte Wegabschnitte bestimmte Grenzgeschwindigkeiten festgelegt habe, bzw Maximalgeschwindigkeiten an manchen Stellen gerne versuche zu brechen^^ Das macht das Abfahren der immer selben Strecke nicht ganz so langweilig


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Oktober 2018)

Ok, das ergibt Sinn. Ich schaue höchstens auf die Uhr, weil ich mich nur an der Gesamtzeit orientiere.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Oktober 2018)

Hab jetzt grad mal die 1. kleine Runde mit meinem neuen Canyon gedreht, um die Einstellungen zu überprüfen.

Unglaublich geil, eine ganz andere Welt. Sportlich bequem, Reba is auch unauffällig geil. Mit zweimal Treten ist man plötzlich so schnell, wie mit meinem alten 26er der Topspeed war 
Und die Bremsen lassen sich so unglaublich schön dosieren sogar besser als auf meinem ehemaligen Motorrad und haben in Kombination mit den Reifen ne krasse Verzögerung.

Was auch ganz witzig ist: Der Freilauf ist ziemlich laut. Das scheint ja irgendwie so ein bischen der Trend zu sein.
Das ist aber echt praktisch. Einfach aufhören zu treten und man brauch keine Klingel mehr.

Bin gerade sehr sehr glücklich. Ich hab mir 2 Jahre überlegt, welches neue Rad ich will und jetzt einfach genau das Richtige für mich gekauft


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Oktober 2018)

Der laute Freilauf ist mir auch aufgefallen. Dennoch habe ich mir eine Klingel gekauft, die allerdings kaum lauter ist.

Diese Woche 6 Tage Regen vorhergesagt. Werde mein Rad säubern und warten, bis das meiste Laub weg ist. Wäre mir zu schade, das einzusauen.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Oktober 2018)

Ne Klingel hab ich auch trotzdem. Aber ich glaube der Freilauf wird sie nun meist ersetzen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Oktober 2018)

Hier bei mir wohnt ein Opa, der grundsätzlich nur Platz macht, wenn man klingelt, selbst wenn er dich schon aus 50 Metern Entfernung hört.

Da erzählt er mir doch tatsächlich, dass er die ganze Zeit wartet, ob ich die Klingel noch betätige, als ich auf dem Weg Richtung Vorgarten war. Fuhr einfach im Schritttempo hinter ihm, weil ich bereits fast vor dem Haus war. Da bleibt er sogar mittig stehen.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich Schalte immer um auf mich aufmerksam zu machen, bei mir sind die Freiläufe nicht ganz so extrem Laut, z.b meine DT350 Naben besitzen garkeine Sperrklinken im Freilauf sondern ne Verzahnung dadurch klingt er ganz anders, und relativ leise. Mein Dirtbike hat nen extrem Lauten Freilauf, hat den vorteil auf nem Pumptrack würde man es sofort hören wenn ich in die Pedale reintrette, ich glaub das wird auch der Grund sein warum die überhaupt so Laut sind beim Dirtbike.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Oktober 2018)

Muss mein Baby wohl doch wieder her geben ((  Mein Bafög-Bescheid ist geplatzt und muss jetzt irgendwie den Oktober überbrücken, d.h. ich muss es wieder verkaufen. Manno


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Oktober 2018)

Hui, das nervt. Grad ist aber eh nicht das beste Tourenwetter.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Oktober 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Muss mein Baby wohl doch wieder her geben ((  Mein Bafög-Bescheid ist geplatzt und muss jetzt irgendwie den Oktober überbrücken, d.h. ich muss es wieder verkaufen. Manno



Gibs denn keine Möglichkeit das anders zu überbrücken?
Wär doch total das Verlustgeschäft und noch ärgerlicher obendrein.


Sind jetzt die anderen langsam im Fahrradwinterschlaf? ^^
Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit drauf die 1. größere Tour mit meinem neuen Canyon zu machen.
Leider war ein Teil vom Lenkanschlag eingerissen, was wohl in der Fabrik zu fest angezogen wurde.
Jetzt warte ich schon 2 Wochen auf das Ersatzteil und der extrem ahnungslos wirkende Support, schickt mir die ganze Zeit falsch Teile zu und jedesmal liegen wieder ein paar Tage dazwischen bis das nächste falsche Teil kommt *kopfschüttel*
Wegen so ner Kleinigkeit so lächerlich, was die da treiben ...
Jetzt habe ich denen sogar die in das Teil eingestanzte Produktnummer durchgegeben und auf der Auftragsbestätigung steht wieder ne andere Nummer  Bin mal gespannt, was diesmal kommt ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Oktober 2018)

Zu kalt, zu nass. 
Bei weniger als 10°  fahre ich nicht so gern.


----------



## kero81 (29. Oktober 2018)

Die Reste des Sommers genossen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=og0yXckoMpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mosed (2. November 2018)

Es ist echt "erschreckend" wie viele Radfahrer im Dunkeln, bei Dämmerung oder allgemein schlechten Sichtverhältnissen ohne Licht rumfahren. Und dann rumheulen, wenn man fast von Autos umgefahren wird...
Die Ausrede ist garantiert immer "ich sehe genug" - schon mal dran gedacht, dass es darum geht gesehen zu werden? Nicht umsonst gibt es für motorisierte Zweiräder Lichtpflicht auch am Tag...


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

Bei uns leuchten die sich den Weg mit ihren Smartphones, zwischen den lebenswichtigen Whatsapp Nachrichten natürlich.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. November 2018)

Und ich krieg immer Ärger mit Autofahrern weil sie sich geblendet fühlen.  Manchen kann man es wohl nie Recht machen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand, wo ich sowas her bekomme? Ist für den Spritzschutz vorne. Meine neue Gabel hat so einen blöden Innendurchmesser, dass der rechte Durchmesser zu klein ist und der linke 0,2mm zu groß. Könnte natürlich irgendwas reinstopfen, damit der kleine Durchmesser dann hält, aber habe ich eigentlich nicht so Lust drauf.


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und ich krieg immer Ärger mit Autofahrern weil sie sich geblendet fühlen.  Manchen kann man es wohl nie Recht machen.



Vielleicht ist der Scheinwerfer tatsächlich zu hoch eingestellt? Wenn man vor einer Wand steht sollte der Lichtkegel an der Wand tiefer sein als die Lichtquelle am Rad. Habe ich mal als grobe Orientierung gelesen.
Ich habe auch helles Licht mit 150 Lux, aber direkt beschwert hat sich noch keiner.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. November 2018)

Mosed schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Scheinwerfer tatsächlich zu hoch eingestellt? Wenn man vor einer Wand steht sollte der Lichtkegel an der Wand tiefer sein als die Lichtquelle am Rad. Habe ich mal als grobe Orientierung gelesen.
> Ich habe auch helles Licht mit 150 Lux, aber direkt beschwert hat sich noch keiner.



Genau genommen:


> Der Lichtkegel muss mindestens so geneigt sein, dass seine Mitte in 5 m Entfernung vor dem Scheinwerfer nur halb so hoch liegt wie bei seinem Austritt aus dem Scheinwerfer. Der Scheinwerfer muss am Fahrrad so angebracht sein, dass er sich nicht unbeabsichtigt verstellen kann.


Oder, in anderen Worten, der Mittelpunkt des Lichtkegels sollte in 10m Entfernung auf den Boden gerichtet sein.  Das ist auch der Fall.

Ich achte darauf dass der durch Linsen verstärkte Fernlichtkegel unterhalb der Augen- und Spiegelhöhe anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer bleibt.


----------



## Firefox83 (3. November 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meinst du vorne zwischen Rad und Gabel? also im Gabelrohr?

ich habe mir so ein Schutzblech geholt. Kann ich nur empfehlen, vor allem wenn man oft im Schlamm unterwegs ist

▷ rie:sel design schlammE Front Mudguard 26-29 stickerbomb online bestellen bei bikester.ch


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. November 2018)

Ja genau. Für ins Gabelrohr. Ich habe schon was, aber vorhin auch gesehen, dass ich den Schutz wegen des Kabels zum Locken meiner Federung nicht mehr wirklich nehmen kann. Ich brauche was für den Alltag, halt gegen Regen, sonst spritzt mir das ganze Zeug ins Gesicht.

Wenn ich richtige Radtouren mache, brauche ich sowas nicht. Da kann kann man sich ruhig dreckig machen wie Sau. Nur weil man erwachsen ist, muss man nicht ständig sauber sein


----------



## dekay55 (3. November 2018)

0.2mm zu Groß ? Schleifpapier in die Hand nehmen, 30 sekunden später Passt es


----------



## Stryke7 (3. November 2018)

Das sind doch nur so Plastik-Dinger die man in den Gabelschaft schiebt und mit einer Schraube aufspreizt, oder? 

Ich schließe mich da dekay55 an, 0,2mm kann man da wohl einfach wegschleifen. Oder du nimmst einen Hammer ...   dann kannst du dir das aufspreizen gleich sparen.


----------



## Firefox83 (5. November 2018)

Gestern Morgen bei einer MTB Ausfahrt. Ich möchte euch die schöne Panoramaaussicht nicht vorenthalten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. November 2018)

Schönes Bild!

Gestern Abend das erste Mal nach 2 oder 3 Wochen Pause geradelt. Krass, wie schnell die Muskulatur abbaut. Bei Kniebeugen ist die Belastung ganz anders.
Jedenfalls bin ich, weil ich nicht bremsen wollte, bei einer Abfahrt vom Weg abgekommen und ein kurzes Stück über nasses Gras gefahren. Das war n Kick.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. November 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die Fully MTBler hier:
Wie stellt ihr Gabel und Dämpfer ein, wenn ihr etwas sprunglastiger unterwegs seid - nicht, weil ihr müsst, sondern weil ihr jede Möglichkeit wahrnehmen wollt, um in der Luft zu sein?


----------



## dekay55 (8. November 2018)

Tja is die frage was du einstellen kannst und was für für ne Federung hat.  Luftfederungen verhalten sich ja komplett anders. 
Dort wo ich Luftfederung Fahr ( Cube AMS, Fox Gabel und Dämpfer ) Dämpfung so einstellen sie nicht springt, d.h wenn du den Dämpfer Komprimierst und Ruckartig ausfedern lässt darf das Bike nicht hochspringen, er darf aber auch nicht zu träge sein.  Den SAG optimalerweise auf 15% bei vollen Gewicht ( Bike samt Fahrer und Ausrüstung ) einstellen. Und die Federung in der härte wählen das die Gabel auf keinen Fall durchschlägt aber trotzdem den Maximalen Federweg ausschöpft, hier hilft nur Fahren und probieren und ggf. Federelemente Wechseln falls die Federung zu Hart oder zu Weich ist. 
Wenn du die Zugstufe noch einstellen kannst, dann optimalerweise so das du so wenig Wank bewegung wie möglich hast beim Pedalieren, aber trotzdem kleinste Stöße aufnimmt. 
Und wenn du so nen Highend Dämpfersystem wie ich hast wo du Federvorspannung, Low Speed und Highspeed Druck Stufe, Low Speed und Highspeed Zugstufe, sowie Dämpfer vordruck in der Boostkammer und Federhärte einstellen kannst. Dann viel Spaß, allerdings muss ich gestehen das Dämpfersystem hab ich grade weil ich alle möglichkeiten ausschöpfen will. D.h mit dem Bike könnte man auch nen 10 Meter Drop machen ohne es zu zerstören.  

Ich sag mal so, pass es an deine Persönlichen Bedürfnisse an und schau was machbar ist, wenn du merkst das die Dämpfer durchschlagen, dann forderst du zu viel von dem System und du solltest dir gedanken drum machen div. teile zu Tauschen, wie z.b die Federelemente. Oder beim ner Luftfederung eben den Druck höher machen, aber aufpassen Luftdämper Federn nicht Progressiv, sondern sie werden Härter je mehr sie Einfedern, d.h Luftfederung musst du einfach Weicher fahren damit die volle Federung ausgereizt wird, fährst zu hart gehen die Schläge in den Rahmen und auf Dich, Fährst du zu Weich schlägt die Federung durch, da isses fast unmöglich nen geiles Setup zu finden was überall ne gute Figur macht, drum ist Luftfederung im Downhill und Freeride bereich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich beliebt. Es geht nix über ne Progressive Federung einer Stahl oder Titanfeder.

Und wie man an meinem Text merkt, Fahrwerkseinstellung ist ne Philosophie für sich, da gibts kein "perfekt" weil doch jeder anders fährt und andere vorlieben hat. 
Bedenken sollte man aber, den meisten Federweg hat man in den Armen und Beinen, 200mm Federweg nützen bei nem 1 Meter Sprung garnix wenn man wie nen Nasser Sack aufm Bike hängt, dann zerstört man trotzdem das Bike oder zumindest die Laufräder sind danach Kernschrott. Selbst auf nem Boardstein kann man sich mit nem 200mm Fahrwerk das Perfekt eingestellt ist die Felgen kaputt machen.


----------



## Firefox83 (9. November 2018)

ich habe meine Luftfederung (Vorne Fox 32 Talas 150mm und hinten... keine Ahnung) wie von dekay55 bestens beschrieben eingestellt. Singletrails Abfahrten über Stock, Steine und Wurzeln fordern vorne ca. 140mm Federweg. Ich muss aber gestehen, die ganze Einstellprozedur auch mit Druck- und Zugstufe eine Wissenschaft für sich ist und ich nach wie vor nicht durchblicke. Einmal mit Kollegen eingestellt und nie wieder angepasst. Ich fahre damit auch Downhillstrecken. Springen ist nicht meine Stärke, da habe ich einfach zu viel Schiess. bzw mich hat es mal übelst auf die Fresse gehauen. 

Bis heute habe ich vermutlich 1-2 mal mit der Federung durchgeschlagen, schätze ich mal.


----------



## dekay55 (9. November 2018)

Dann ist dein Fahrwerk nicht optimal eingestellt, Ich fahr auf meinem AMS ebenfalls die Fox 32 Talas 150mm ( MK4 ) und hinten nen Fox Float, selbst bei kleinen Sprüngen schlägt bei mir die Federrung nicht Durch ( Systemgewicht 92kg also am maximalen Limit ) Zumal die Talas ( versions abhängig ) nen einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz hat der vor allem Nützlich ist wenn die Gabel Brutal Hart oder Gesperrt gefahren wird. 
Was ich ganz vergessen hab zu erwähnen, um wirklich das optimale Setting zu finden, sollte man auch mit dem Gabelöl rumprobieren. Ich fahr z.b statt SAE5 nen Hochleistungs Öl ausm Rennsport auf SAE 7 gemischt in meiner Getunten Boxxer, das hat mir z.b nen besseres Losbrechmoment gegeben und die Dämpfung funktioniert viel besser weil das Öl nicht so aufschäumt wenn man 3-4 sprünge hinternander macht. Normalerweise Schäumt dann das Öl so auf das die Gabel auf einmal extrem Hart wird und ne zeit brauch bis die Dämpfung wieder weich wird bzw die Gabel wieder Funktioniert. 

Ich profiter hier halt aus meiner Erfahrung aus dem Motorsport  da ist die ganze Sache nochmal etwas Komplexer, wobei ich zugeben muss bei meinem High end Dämpfer hab ich 2 Monate gebraucht und 3 Federn durchprobiert bei fast täglicher Probefahrt. 

Wie schon erwähnt das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich die extrem Komplex ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. November 2018)

Also ich kann die Zugstufe am Dämpfer einstellen und habe dort 2 Positionen für die Druckstufe. Das ist auch ziemlich selbsterklärend. Deluxe RT | SRAM
Die Druckstufe kann man am Hebel einfach öffnen, wenn man sich grad auf keiner Abfahrt befindet.

An der Federgabel Low-Speed Druckstufe und Zugstufe. Pike RC | SRAM

Hatte die Zugstufe des Dämpfers bisher so eingestellt, dass Reboundspeed am höchsten war. An der Federgabel habe ich die Zugstufe bisher nicht angetastet. Bisher schlägt nichts durch und der verfügbare Federweg wird auch fast komplett genutzt. Subjektiv würde ich sagen, dass in den Dämpfer wohl noch etwas Luft rein könnte.

Bei der Einstellung des SAGs habe ich mich am Handbuch orientiert. Vorne passt das auf jeden Fall. Da müssten 20-30% angegeben worden sein.


----------



## pedi (9. November 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Gestern Morgen bei einer MTB Ausfahrt. Ich möchte euch die schöne Panoramaaussicht nicht vorenthalten



sehr schön, wo ist das?


----------



## dekay55 (9. November 2018)

Das einfach erklärt,
"[FONT=Lucida Grande, Arial, sans-serif]Low-Speed-Druckstufe von „offen“ bis „fest“"  Diese Einstellung ist eigentlich fürs Pedalieren gedacht, wie Stark die Wankbewegungen beim Pedalieren aufgenommen werden, beinflusst aber auch das Dämpferverhalten im Gelände. Hier musst du für dich das optimum finden je nachdem wie und wo du fährst. 
"Zugstufe" beinflusst eben wie schnell der Dämpfer ausfedert, er sollte auf keinen fall so eingestellt sein das dich der Dämpfer springen lässt, zu schnell eingestellt verlierst du extrem an Bodenhaftung weil das Vorderrad anfängt zu springen und sich das ganze aufschaukelt zudem schäumt das Öl auf und die ganze Federung blockiert von jetz auf nachher. Zu Langsam eingestellt verlierst du ebenfalls extrem an Bodenhaftung weil das Vorderrad dann quasi über schnelle Stöße hinweg fliegt ohne Bodenkontakt zu haben weil die Federung zu träge wird. 

[/FONT] Um diese verhalten der Federung zu Filmen bräuchte man eine Hochgeschwindigskeitskamera, es ist also nix was man subjektiv direkt spürt außer man ist wirklich geübt, es ist die summe der dinge die das ganze Fahrverhalten entweder verschlechtern, oder verbessern. Drum ist es auch so extrem mühlselig nen perfektes Setup zu finden, aber auch der Grund warum nen perfektes Setup dann doch sehr sehr viel ausmachen kann. 

Die Fernbedienung am Lenker dient nur dazu die Gabel zu Sperren oder zu Öffnen, das hab ich auch an meinen Gabeln nur eben nicht als Fernbedienung, das ist vor allem dann nützlich wenn du auf Asphalt oder Bergauf fahren musst. Damit bekommst du Unmengen mehr Traktion und weniger Energie geht in die Federung.  Das gleiche Spiel gilt auch für deinen Dämpfer hinten, das wär auch das erste was bei mir rausfliegen würde um das ganze Setup zu verbessern, vorallem zu Springen würd ich den sofort rauswerfen und nen Dämpfer mit nem PiggyBag mir besorgen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. November 2018)

Gut, dann werde ich demnächst mal rumprobieren.
Zugstufe wird dann hinten für etwas weniger Reboundspeed angepasst.
Verstellt man die Druckstufe vorne halt kurz bevor es zu den Abfahrten kommt und auf dem Heimweg noch einmal. Ist jetzt nicht wirklich umständlich.

PiggyBag gibt es anscheinend verbreitet nur ab 150mm+ Federweg. Falls ich mit dem Jeffsy an die Grenzen komme, wird das Capra über einen verfügen.


----------



## Firefox83 (9. November 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Fahrwerk nicht optimal eingestellt, ...



Wird vermutlich auch so sein! ich fahre aber lieber damit, als daran zu fummeln.





pedi schrieb:


> sehr schön, wo ist das?



Bachtel, im Zürcher Oberland


----------



## FetterKasten (10. November 2018)

Hat von euch jemand zufällig eine Rockshox Reba RL am Rad?

Mein neues hat ja eine. Ich dachte erst im Vergleich zu meiner alten Billiggabel mit Elastomeren wird so ne neue Luftfedergabel für 400 Euro dann die Offenbarung sein.
Bin aber ehrlich gesagt vom Ansprechverhalten ziemlich enttäuscht.

Heute gings über Schotterwege und wo es grob wurde, haben meine Handgelenke nur noch geschmerzt.
Bin dann erstmal mit dem Luftdruck der Reifen deutlich runter gegangen (waren davor 3,6 bar  Wollte aber mal testen wie gut das Rad so rollt auf ebener Strecke).
In der Gabel bin ich nun auch deutlich unter dem empfohlenen Druck. Hab nun 90PSI eingestellt.

Es ist dadurch viel besser geworden. Aber so richtig feines Ansprechverhalten hat die Reba irgendwie nicht. Bei normalen Hubbeln tut sich eigtl gar nichts.

Hab dann extra mal den Lockout abgeschraubt, um zu chekcen, dass die Druckstufe auch richtig offen ist, aber das war sie.

Vielleicht hab ich einfach zu viel erwartet?


----------



## robbert (16. November 2018)

Hi,
ich bin leidenschaftlicher Rennradfahrer und wollte demnächst mal das Mountainbiken ausprobieren. Ich habe mich schon ziemlich in das Thema eingelesen und habe auch schon gute Anfängerstrecken sowie ein gutes Bike gefunden, das einzige wo ich noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin ist ein Helm. 
Kann ich einfach meinen Helm den ich auch fürs Rennradfahren benutze, fürs Mountainbiken benutzen oder sollte ich mir einen anderen Helm kaufen?
Im Moment habe ich einen Helm von Giro der, wie gesagt, fürs Rennradfahren optimal ist.
Sollte ich mir aber einen neuen Helm kaufen müssen, habe ich dieses Modell ins Auge gefasst:  O'Neal Defender 2.0 Vandal Fahrradhelm Test 2018
Was sagt ihr denn dazu?
Sollte ich mir ein neues Modell kaufen? Und falls ja, ist dieses Modell eine gute Wahl?
Wäre über jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## HagenStein87 (18. November 2018)

Moin....an euch Wissenden. Ich habe vor mir ein Hardtail von Trek zukaufen..preislich bis 1500,-

Die Frage: ist das normal das in der Preisklasse meist 30-40€ Hydraulik Bremsen verbaut sind?

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2018)

Du redest wohl vom Procaliber 6?

Procaliber 6 | Trek Bikes (DE)

Der Punkt ist: Solche Hardtails werden selten irgendwo bewegt, wo wirklich die allerkräftigsten Bremsen notwendig sind. Daher spart man dort Geld und Gewicht.
Vermutlich sind die ausreichend gut.

Ich ziehe auch bessere Bremsen vor, mein Alltagsrad ist ein Hardtail mit Maguras MT5 und MT4, auf 203er und 180er Shimano XT Scheiben. Die haben signifikant mehr Leistung, kosten aber auch deutlich mehr in Anschaffung und Unterhalt.


----------



## dekay55 (18. November 2018)

Ums Gewicht wirds kaum gehen, meine 4 Kolben Sram Guide R dürfte kaum mehr wiegen. Das liegt eher daran das die Palette an OEM Bremsen eben nicht arg groß sind, und da kommen quasi nur wenige in Frage, Shimano und Sram haben halt die aller meisten Partnerverträge und so kommen eben solche OEM Bremsen zum Einsatz, die dürften im EK dann nur noch um die 10€ Kosten. 

Aber ganz so billig sind die Bremsen aber auch nicht, 45€ kostet ein Sattel und ein Geber, dazu kommt dann noch eine Scheibe 15€, Passender Adapter für den Sattel 5€. Also kostet die Bremsanlage 130€ und nicht 40€


----------



## HagenStein87 (18. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du redest wohl vom Procaliber 6?
> 
> Procaliber 6 | Trek Bikes (DE)
> 
> ...



Hey ich mein eher das Roscoe 8/9
...ich möchte  auch nicht unbedingt durch die Gegend mit fliegen   insgesamt sollten sie die 100kg  aber bremsen 
Also denke ich, dass man später noch upgraden kann, auf die MT5 zb...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2018)

Wenn es nur um mehr Bremsleistung geht, helfen erstmal auch größere Bremsscheiben und, falls verfügbar, andere Bremsbeläge.

Ansonsten kann man aber auch immer noch die Bremsen tauschen, ja.

Edit:
Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, beim Roscoe 8 ist die Shimano MT200 verbaut, wie es aussieht mit 160er Scheiben. Das ist echt der Bodensatz von Shimanos Produktpalette. Der Rest des Rades sieht ok aus, aber die Bremsen würde ich vermutlich direkt rauswerfen ...   

Hast du die Möglichkeit das Rad bei einem Händler zu testen?


----------



## Firefox83 (19. November 2018)

robbert schrieb:


> Kann ich einfach meinen Helm den ich auch fürs Rennradfahren benutze, fürs Mountainbiken benutzen oder sollte ich mir einen anderen Helm kaufen?
> Im Moment habe ich einen Helm von Giro der, wie gesagt, fürs Rennradfahren optimal ist.
> Sollte ich mir aber einen neuen Helm kaufen müssen, habe ich dieses Modell ins Auge gefasst:  O'Neal Defender 2.0 Vandal Fahrradhelm Test 2018
> Was sagt ihr denn dazu?
> ...



hallo

ich nutze für meine Rennrad- und MTB Ausfahrten den gleichen Helm, und das seit sicher 6-7 Jahren. Der Blendschutz ist nur gesteckt und kann sehr schnell entfernt werden. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, ausser dass der Nacken nicht geschützt ist.
Für reine Downhill Ausfahrten nutze ich aber einen Fullface Helm. Sicher ist sicher.
ich werde mir aber in Zukunft einen Enduro Helm zulegen, da mir den Nackenschutz  sehr wichtig ist. Ich fahre oft wie eine Wildsau meine Feierabend Trails den Hang hinunter. Bis heute, Holz anfassen, musste der Helm nie zum Einsatz kommen.

Zum Helm, O'Neal ist sicher eine gute Marke, ob das Produkt OK ist weiss ich leider nicht. ich lasse mich bei sicherheitsrelevanten Sachen oft im Laden beraten und kaufe sie auch dort ein. Der Helm muss ja auch gut und bequem sitzen.


----------



## robbert (19. November 2018)

Super vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich werde wohl am Wochenende selbst mal in den Laden gehen und danach weiterschauen.


----------



## HagenStein87 (19. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um mehr Bremsleistung geht, helfen erstmal auch größere Bremsscheiben und, falls verfügbar, andere Bremsbeläge.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man aber auch immer noch die Bremsen tauschen, ja.
> 
> ...



Ich suche die Tage Mal ein Händler in Berlin raus


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich auch so sein! ich fahre aber lieber damit, als daran zu fummeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloß warum?! Auf 80 Betriebsstunden kommen doch höschstens ein oder zwei Stunden Fummeln. Plus, es fährt sich besser.


----------



## Firefox83 (21. November 2018)

einfach aus Faulheit und Unwissenheit 

muss bzw. werde ich aber nachholen


----------



## dekay55 (21. November 2018)

Ein bisschen muss man sich schon damit beschäftigen, teilweise sind die Dämpfer Elemente schon sehr empfindliche und Komplexe Teile die dementsprechend bei zu wenig Pflege und Wartung ganz schnell kaputt sind. Ich glaub 95% der Fahrräder die ich hier so rumfahren sehe  haben Kaputte Dämpfer. Fängt schon damit an das viele das Fahrrad falschen Putzen, nie eine Wartung gemacht wird an nem Dämpfer. Und vorallem die Lager nie getauscht werden bei nem Fully, obwohl die Lager Konstruktionsbedingt einfach Kaputt gehen nach ner Zeit, aber vor allem viel viel schneller wenn die Dämpfer die Stöße in den Rahmen weitergeben. Und das ist fast egal ob man nen High end Lager für 20€ nimmt oder nen Stino Industrie Lager für 5€


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. November 2018)

Kann mir irgendjemand was empfehlen um meinen Lack zu schützen? Ich bin extrem unzufrieden. Ich meine klar, das Fahrrad ist zum benutzen da. Aber es ist gerade mal 2 Monate alt, hat gerade mal 800km hinter sich und ich habe schon so viele Schäden dran. An meinem Sattelrohr ist schon Lack mit einem Durchmesser von von 2-3mm abgeplatzt, ich habe 3 Sicherheitsfolien an der Stelle kleben wo die Bremsleitung den Rahmen berührt und das reicht immer noch nicht, haut mir dort Kratzer rein, am oberen Rohr habe ich ein 3-4 cm langen Kratzer, vllt beim Absteigen passiert, keine Ahnung. Wenn ich das Teil jetzt verkaufen müsste, müsste ich locker schon 150 Euro für die Schäden runter gehen. 

Also ich muss sagen, dass der Lack meines Billig-Giant wesentlich besser war. Die meisten Kratzer die dort dran sind, sind von meiner Dummheit und Unachtsamkeit.


----------



## cryon1c (22. November 2018)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand was empfehlen um meinen Lack zu schützen? Ich bin extrem unzufrieden. Ich meine klar, das Fahrrad ist zum benutzen da. Aber es ist gerade mal 2 Monate alt, hat gerade mal 800km hinter sich und ich habe schon so viele Schäden dran. An meinem Sattelrohr ist schon Lack mit einem Durchmesser von von 2-3mm abgeplatzt, ich habe 3 Sicherheitsfolien an der Stelle kleben wo die Bremsleitung den Rahmen berührt und das reicht immer noch nicht, haut mir dort Kratzer rein, am oberen Rohr habe ich ein 3-4 cm langen Kratzer, vllt beim Absteigen passiert, keine Ahnung. Wenn ich das Teil jetzt verkaufen müsste, müsste ich locker schon 150 Euro für die Schäden runter gehen.
> 
> Also ich muss sagen, dass der Lack meines Billig-Giant wesentlich besser war. Die meisten Kratzer die dort dran sind, sind von meiner Dummheit und Unachtsamkeit.



Ich hoffe mal mehr Hersteller legen Lackflaschen bei, Merida hat das mal gemacht, sind zwar 50ml, aber das reicht um 1-2-3 Patzer abzudecken und das ist halt die Originalfarbe (mit Klarlack kann man noch ma drüber).
Hab das gleiche Problem bei mir, nur ist das Bike relativ günstig daher ist mir das so egaaaaaal - aber der Lack hat den Kampf gegen Jagwire verloren. Was mir noch mal bestätigt - Jagwire für Bremsen und Schaltungen nehmen, das Zeug ist sehr gut


----------



## Stryke7 (22. November 2018)

Kenne ich ...  meine einzigen Lackschäden derzeit stammen von einer Bremsleitung. Die habe ich 10cm zu lang angeschnitten und war immer zu faul, das noch mal zu fixen. Doch mittlerweile hat sie eine Menge Lack mitgenommen. 

Mich stören derartige Lackschäden ehrlich gesagt nicht am Fahrrad. Das lässt sich sowieso nicht verhindern, außer in dem man das Rad nie fährt. 
Und im Gegensatz zu Autos bedeuten kleinere Lackschäden ja auch keinen ernsten finanziellen Verlust.


----------



## cryon1c (22. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kenne ich ...  meine einzigen Lackschäden derzeit stammen von einer Bremsleitung. Die habe ich 10cm zu lang angeschnitten und war immer zu faul, das noch mal zu fixen. Doch mittlerweile hat sie eine Menge Lack mitgenommen.
> 
> Mich stören derartige Lackschäden ehrlich gesagt nicht am Fahrrad. Das lässt sich sowieso nicht verhindern, außer in dem man das Rad nie fährt.
> Und im Gegensatz zu Autos bedeuten kleinere Lackschäden ja auch keinen ernsten finanziellen Verlust.



Jap. Vor allem am MTB was doch mal hier und da umgelegt wird, ist das relativ egal. Ist halt n Outdoor-Gerät was auch mal über Schotter usw. bewegt wird.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. November 2018)

Ja, habt natürlich recht. Wie gesagt, es ist ja zum Benutzen da, aber schon nach so kurzer Zeit so viele Schäden zu haben ist einfach nicht so toll. Vor allem die abgeplatzte Stelle sticht auf schwarz mit ihrem Silber total ins Auge und ist natürlich jetzt auch Korrisionsanfällig. Dachte eventuell wisst ihr was, weil ihr ja teilweise selbst gebaute und viel teurere Räder habt auf die man dann nochmal extra acht gibt. Dann muss ich wohl damit klar kommen. Andererseits wäre es auch komisch nach 5000 km auch noch ein Fahrrad ohne Schäden zu haben^^


----------



## dekay55 (22. November 2018)

Steinschlag Folie, für die Kettenstrebe hab ich nen Stoffüberzug damit die keine macken ins Alu macht, hier gehts mir garnicht um den Lack selbst, sondern darum das ich beim  Neulackieren / Pulverbeschichten keine Macken im Metall ausbessern muss.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. November 2018)

"Leider bieten wir seit Jahren aus ökologischen, sowie ökonomischen Gründen keinerlei Reparaturlacke mehr an. 

Schwierig ist auch die Bestimmung des Farbtons, da wir zumeist keine RAL- oder Pantone-farbcodierten Lacke verwenden."

Die Antwort von Bergamont. Ich habe jetzt mal Schutzfolie über die Stelle geklebt (wo der Lack abgeplatzt ist) und vllt finde ich irgendwann mal einen Aufkleber in dem Farbton zum drüber kleben


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. November 2018)

Gestern mal in der Dämmerung durch den Wald gebrettert. War schon was sehr intensives, wenn du da lang düst und nur das sehen kannst, was dein schwacher Lichtkegel her gibt und du dich auf nichts wirklich vorbereiten kannst. Aber hat sich gelohnt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und Fahrrad mit Federung auch mal getestet. Wenn du mal über das Profil fährst, was das Teil hinterlässt und das mal so über 40-50 Meter, dann ist das schon lustig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (30. November 2018)

Du könntest ja gescheites Licht anbringen.  
Oder mehrere Lampen. Habe mal ein MTB-Fahrer mit 2 Scheinwerfern am Lenker + Kopflampe gesehen. Sieht lustig aus, wenn so einer entgegen kommt.


----------



## dekay55 (30. November 2018)

Ich hab mir heut nen Bashguard und ne Kettenführung gebaut für meine Bikes, endlich hab ich mein Ziel erreicht, eigene Teile Produzieren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintergründe zum Nachlesen gibts hier  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/111240-bastel-thread-nicht-pc-11.html#post9617268


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. November 2018)

Schick!

War eben auch aufm Rad, weil ich dachte, der Boden im Wald wäre trocken. Geirrt. Der hiesige Bauer hat auf einem Weg eine min. 10 cm hohe Matschschicht hinterlassen. Da brachte das fette Profil auf einmal gar nichts. Fuhr sich wie auf Seife. 

Mensch, hatte ich das vermisst.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Dezember 2018)

Statistik der Woche: Unfaelle mit E-Bikes | Technology Review

Die Statistik ist gar nicht so kritisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass die größere Zahl an Unfällen im direkten Zusammenhang mit der gestiegenen Zahl an E-Bikern steht. Dennoch scheint es so, als beherrschte der durchschnittliche E-Biker sein Rad etwas schlechter.

Auffällig ist, dass die meisten verunglückten Radfahrer über 75 Jahre alt sind. Nachlassende Reaktionszeiten und Wahrnehmung sind bei höherem Tempo ungünstig.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2018)

Die erreichen halt plötzlich ein "unnatürliches" Tempo. Positiv gesehen wäre der Selbe wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Auto verunfallt, da aber unter größerem Fremdschaden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Dezember 2018)

Hatte mich am Wochenende noch darauf gefreut,  dass ich mein YT zum ersten Mal bei Schnee (laut Wettervorhersage) ausfahren darf. Nun ist es zwar kälter, dafür aber doch kein Schneefall. 
Glaube, ich drehe trotzdem ne kleine Runde.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Dezember 2018)

Gut, dass ich mir das Wetter erst nach der Tour anschaue. Windböen... 
Oben war der Wind so stark, dass ich an einer Stelle nicht mehr vom Fleck kam.

Der Untergrund ist allerdings viel zu nass. Fahre lieber auf Strecken, die mich weniger an Motocross nach Dauerregen erinnern.
Die Einstellung der Dämpfer nähert sich so langsam dem Optimum, zumindest bei Temperaturen um die 0-5°. Grad paar schöne Sprünge gehabt und die steile Abfahrt sehr flott genommen. War davor zu hart abgestimmt.

Achja, je länger die Pause, desto größer die Risikobereitschaft. Das war echt n Heidenspaß eben.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin auch noch ständig am Fahren. Seit ner Woche aber nicht mehr, weil es nur regnet und ich das neue Bike nicht gleich voll einmatschen will.


----------



## dekay55 (25. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist es Endlich soweit, ich darf "angeben" 
Das Bike hat nen Kumpel gebaut, und ich hab sämtliche Grafiken erstellt und als Aufkleber geplottet, die einzige Vorlage die ich bekommen hab waren 4 Bilder, ein Höllen Aufwand, aber es hat sich gelohnt. 

Noel | Nos meilleurs voeux en un clic


----------



## pedi (25. Dezember 2018)

bleibt doch daheim wenns regnet-die natur kommt auch ohne euch aus-und eure räder werden nicht nass, und beginnen nicht zu rosten.
ein gewinn für beide seiten.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Dezember 2018)

Moin Jungs. Brauche mal eben eure Meinung, bevor ich da jetzt irgendwas mache. War vor 3 Tagen kleine Tour machen, Fahrrad dreckig, gestern das Fahrrad ziemlich sauber gemacht und zum Kollegen gefahren. Unterwegs hat es dann plötzlich angefangen am vorderen Ritzel im 3. zu schleifen und die unteren 1-4 Gänge schalten fast gar nicht mehr, die oberen gehen recht gut, man hört aber, dass es nicht so richtig rund läuft. Jetzt habe ich heute daheim mal geschaltet und schaltet eigentlich per Hand alles perfekt um, das Schleifen bleibt aber. Was mache ich jetzt am Besten?


----------



## dekay55 (26. Dezember 2018)

Schaltung Nachstellen, 
Schaltung und Umwerfer richtig einstellen

Auf Youtube findest auch nen haufen Tutorials.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. Dezember 2018)

Also hat sich doch was verstellt? Okay. Dann mach ich mich mal ans Werk


----------



## dekay55 (26. Dezember 2018)

Das is normal das sich der verstellt, Metal Arbeitet bei Wärme und Kälte, und Bowdenzüge längen sich auch mit der Zeit, da kann es immer mal passieren das sich was verstellt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Dezember 2018)

So, Schaltung funzt wieder. Hat nur bisschen Spannung gefehlt.

Im Frühjahr gibt es dann die Inspektion, das Fahrrad dürfte dann seine 3000 km haben und bekommt eine neue Kette und der Mantel hinten ist komplett unten. Bin am Überlegen, ob ich mal einen neuen ausprobieren soll, aber war mit dem Rapid Rob eigentlich zufrieden. Habt ihr Empfehlungen? Fahre halt viel Stadt, rutsche/drifte viel rum, Waldwege.

Und irgendein Penner hat mir das Rücklicht geklaut, fahre jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen ohne rum. Hoffe es erwischt mich keiner. Ob Polizei oder Auto


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Dezember 2018)

Sich einfach ein neues Rücklicht zu kaufen wäre auch zu einfach.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das finanziell ginge, hätte ich das natürlich schon gemacht. Habe aber für diesen Monat noch die Miete offen, vom letzten Monat die Krankenvericherung und wenn ich optimistisch bin dürfte ich noch 300 auf dem Konto haben. Da tun selbst 5 Euro weh


----------



## pedi (27. Dezember 2018)

erinnert mich irgendwie an leute, die sich highendsuperhyperdüper gamingrechner für zig tausend euro kaufen, dazu ein 1000 watt netzteil für 29,95 vom chinamann.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Dezember 2018)

Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst. Wäre so, wenn ich mir ein Fahrrad für 400 Euro kaufe, aber gleichzeitig ein Schloss für 120 und ein Navi für 300


----------



## pedi (27. Dezember 2018)

man hat ein MB für zig hundert euro, aber keine fünf fürs rücklicht.
man hat eine teuren gamingpc, aber kein geld fürs netzteil.
so seh ich das.


----------



## FetterKasten (2. Januar 2019)

Dann würde ich mir eher Schrauberwissen aneignen und die Inspektionen am Rad selbst durchführen, wenn das Geld so knapp ist. Da spart man deutlich mehr als ein paar Euros.

Frohes Neues, auch an alle Forumsradfahrer^^


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Januar 2019)

So. Habe mich heute auch mal raus getraut, bei 1°C. Erstmal meine übliche Joggingrunde um den See und dann ging es noch mit dem Fahrrad rum. Heute Nacht schön Schnee gelegen, war natürlich heute dann eine sehr dreckige Angelegenheit. In den Bremsen und der Kette hat man nur noch so den Dreck mit dem Knirschen gehört und ich selbst sah auch nicht besser aus. Beide klatschnass und dreckig. Aber langweilig kann ja jeder 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die beiden Kollegen ein Auge auf mein Fahrrad geworfen hatten und es weg gewesen wäre, hätte ich es aus den Augen gelassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Januar 2019)

Vor einer Woche war ich mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, da es knapp über 5 °C waren und ich mir dachte, geht schon. Will ja nicht nur MTB fahren. Ging auch super. aber nun lieg ich seit einer Woche flach. Das ist ein herber Rückschlag, vor allem weil ich nicht weiß, wann ich mich wieder aufs Rad trauen kann


----------



## pedi (7. Januar 2019)

kommt jetzt mal ins allgäu-ein traum für jeden biker.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (7. Januar 2019)

Biken im Schnee? Bin neidisch


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Januar 2019)

Moin Jungs. Bräuchte mal Hilfe bezüglich meines Umwerfers. Was kann ich machen, wenn ich die H-Schraube schon ziemlich raus gedreht ist, aber immer noch am äußeren Begrenzer schleift?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (12. Januar 2019)

Schaltzug nachspannen. Die H-Schraube ist nur zur Begrenzung gedacht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Januar 2019)

Okay. Danke.

Man, ist das ein Akt den Kram einzustellen. Glaube ich habe jetzt 1-2 Stunden dran gesessen. Vorne ging noch, dann ging es nach hinten. Erst ewig nicht mehr in den 10. gekommen, aber die obere Begrenzung stand. Also Zug angezogen, ist die Kette natürlich über die obere gerauscht. Dann war alles perfekt eingestellt, sprang die Kette vom 8. in den 10. Gang. Also wieder am Zug arbeiten und die Begrenzungen waren wieder nicht richtig. Hoffe, dass man das nicht allzu oft machen muss


----------



## DIY-Junkie (12. Januar 2019)

Hinten ist tricky, das stimmt. Auf meinem Rennrad laufen zum Beispiel 9 Ritzel hinten gut, das zweite von oben (das zweitgrößte) dagegen überhaupt nicht. Keine Ahnung, wie das möglich ist, die Kassette ist neu.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Januar 2019)

Naja, wie gesagt. Bei mir lief auch alles gut, außer dass es dann gesprungen ist. Musste dann wieder den Zug verändern und die Begrenzungen neu einstellen. Jetzt läuft mal im Handbetrieb alles gut, hoffe dass es im Gebrauch auch noch gut funktioniert. Ja, steckt man nicht drin. Vllt etwas leicht verbogen, Produktionsfehler


----------



## DIY-Junkie (12. Januar 2019)

Der Winkel bzw. die Vorspannung vom Schaltwerk ist auch noch entscheidend, da gibts noch ne Schraube, die irgendwo in der Nähe des Schaltauges hinten am Schaltwerk sitzt. Da gibts so grobe Richtlinien. Bei mir ist aber eh alles anders, da ich ein MTB Schaltwerk am Rennrad fahre


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Januar 2019)

Da will aber jemand die Welt brennen sehen. Hoffe ich mal, dass du das noch geregelt bekommst


----------



## pedi (13. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer fährt bei solchen verhälnissen?


----------



## dekay55 (13. Januar 2019)

Wenn hier so Schnee liegen würde wär ich der erste der seine Spuren im Schnee hinterlässt. Vor allem Nachtfahrten machen Spaß bei so Verhältnissen,  Bei Vollmond  auf Freier Fläche in der Wildnis brauch man dann schon kein Licht mehr.

Das einzig nervige an der Sache ist immer das Umrüsten am Fahrrad, Kettenöl gegen Wachs tauschen, Compound Reifen Montieren, Gabel  Öl Wechseln, Dämpfer Einstellung Ändern. 
Aber mit dem Richtigen Bike und den richtigen Settings macht das Fahren im Schnee einfach nur Tierisch Spaß


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Januar 2019)

Wäre auch der Erste der dort seine Spuren hinterlässt. Aber ohne vorheriges Fahrradumrüsten


----------



## dekay55 (13. Januar 2019)

Das halt der Unterschied, ich mach kein Material Mord und quäl mein Equipment zu Tode, und ich bin zu Sensibel wenn mir irgendwas am Fahrverhalten nicht passt dann Fahr ich nicht gerne mit dem Bike, hat auch bisl was mit dem Sicherheitsaspekt zu tun was Kontrollierbarkeit im Grenzbereich angeht ( gilt natürlich nicht beim Fahren von A nach B )


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Januar 2019)

Würde auch gern im Schnee rumfahren, wenn denn welcher liegen würde. Habe aber kein spezielles Winterequipment, obwohl ich schon festgestellt habe, dass das Absenken der Gabel bei 0 °C nur noch so leidlich funktioniert. Und die absenkbare Sattelstütze funktioniert bei Kälte auch nicht mehr.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Januar 2019)

Eben deswegen auch das Öl wechseln, bei der Kälte stimmt die SAE Viskosität nicht mehr die der Hersteller vorgibt und damit fährt man sich die Teile Kaputt und wundert sich dann das die im Sommer auf einmal undicht geworden sind. Die Dämpfung funktioniert so gut wie gar nicht mehr bei  der Kälte und es wird nicht genug Kinetische Energie aufgebaut wie bei nen Stoßdämpfer vom Auto  z.b wo sich das Öl selbst erhitzt.  Ne Dämpfung funktioniert in der Regel so das man 2 Kammern hat, eine in der sich das Öl befindet im Ausgefederten zustand, diese ist Verbunden mit der Zweiten Kammer, in dieser Verbindung sind lauter kleine Düsen und sog. Shims über die  sich das Strömungsverhalten vom Öl ändert wenn es beim einfedern von Kammer 1 in Kammer 2 Gedrückt wird ( das ist die Verstellbare Dämpfung ) die Feder zieht das ganze wieder auseinander beim ausfedern, und je nachdem wie schnell und gut jetzt das Öl durch diese Düsen und Shims strömen kann Federt die Gabel schnell oder Langsam aus, und Reagiert ebenso Schnell oder Langsam. Es ist alles extrem Anhängig von dem Öl, und zwar dessen Viskosität, und Öl wird bekanntlich Zäher und Dickflüssiger wenn es Kälter wird, wirds zu Kalt wird das Öl zu Dick, die Viskosität passt nicht mehr zu Federkennlinie des Dämpfers, das komplette System gerät außer Gleichgewicht und Versagt. 
Wird das Öl zu Dünn passiert übrigens fast das gleiche. Das Öl strömt viel zu Schnell durch die Düsen und Shims, das verhalten passt nicht mehr zu Federkennlinie, schaukelt sich auf dadurch fängt das Öl an aufzuschäumen was dann zum Blockieren und kompletten Versagen der Dämpfung und Federung führt. 
Das Öl ist das A und O bei Hydraulischen Systemen, daher ist es sicher kein Schwachsinn, oder Augenwischerrei, oder übertrieben. Das sind nur Erfahrungen die ich aus dem Motorsport mitbringe. Außerdem soll man eh alle Halbe Jahr das Gabelöl Wechseln, von daher 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen, und da man Gabelöl auch Mischen kann hab ich SAE 2.5, SAE 10 daraus wird SAE 7.5 für den Sommer z.b oder eben das passende SAE für die jeweilige Temperatur, und Ölwechsel an der Gabel dauert keine 5 Minuten, der Weltrekord bei ner Downhill Meisterschaft liegt bei 13 oder 14 Sekunden für nen Ölwechsel bei ner Boxxer WC Gabel.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (14. Januar 2019)

Es lohnt sich sicher, dass ich mich mal damit beschäftige. Wenn es wirklich so schnell geht, wie du sagst, dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren. Bin zwar kein Profifahrer und habe auch keine Profitechnik, aber mutwillig zerstören möchte ich meine Komponenten nun auch nicht, dafür ist sie mir zu teuer und zu schade. Solange sich der Aufwand für die Wartung in Relation zur gefahrenen Zeit noch im Rahmen hält ist alles ok 
Kennst du eine gute Anleitung zum Ölwechsel bzw. kleinen Gabelservice (habe eine Rock Shox Pike, Sattelstütze ist eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth)? Wenn nicht, such ich mal ein bischen.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Januar 2019)

Schau am besten bei Rockshox selbst, du  musst auch wissen wieviel Öl und welches Öl in die Dämpfung gehört. Aber bei der Pike sollte es recht einfach sein, vorderrad Raus machen, oben die Kappe auf der Gabel bei der Dämpfungsseite öffnen ( am besten mit ner 22er Nuss, Gabelschlüssel geht auch,  aber da rutscht man sehr schnell ab und verkratzt sich alles, wenn das Teil ab ist, die Gabel aufn Kopf drehen und das  Öl rauslaufen lassen, danach 3-4 mal die Gabel auf Dämpferseite Komprimieren um den letzen rest Öl rauszuquetschen, Gabel umdrehen, neues Öl rein 2-3 minuten warten, Kappe drauf, zuschrauben, Rad rein, Gabel paar mal einfedern damit das Öl in untere Kammer fließt. Und fertisch. 
Das sind so grob die schritte die man immer machen muss, hängt halt nochmal von der Gabel von ab wie Aufwendig die Dämpfer gebaut wurden. Bei meiner Fox Talas ist es auf  jeden fall nicht so einfach wie ich jetzt dargestellt hab. Aber diese Schritte mach ich z.b bei meinen Boxxer Gabeln, die Pike Dämpfung sollte sich nicht groß unterscheiden.  Wenn du nen kleinen Service machen willst das wird schwieriger, dazu musst du die Gabel zerlegen und brauchst gescheites Werkzeug, vorallem die Simmerringe Wechseln kann schnell schief gehen. 

Achso Anleitungen kann ich Leider keine Bieten weil ich die nie gebraucht hab ( außer bei meiner Fox Gabel )

Von der Reverb Sattelstütze lass bitte die Finger, bei der kannst du nicht einfach mal das Öl  wechseln oder nen Service machen, erstens ist da Hydrauliköl drin und kein Gabelöl ( ich nutz übrigens GabelÖl ausm Motorrad Rennsport weil das kaum schäumt ) zweitens brauchst du spezial Equipment um die Reverb zu Entlüften, und wenn du das hast wirst du 20 versuche brauchen bis das geklappt hat, ich habs einmal gemacht und 5 versuche gebraucht obwohl ich mit dem gleichen System meine Sram Guide Bremse entlüftet hab und zwar zig mal ohne Probleme. 
Sei froh wenn sie Funktioniert und nicht undicht ist und lass am besten die Finger davon bis sie anfängt zu spinnen bzw zu süffen und oder zu Schmatzen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. Januar 2019)

Habe ja eine Luftfederung von daher fällt das bei mir schonmal weg. Kette könnte man eventuell wachsen statt ölen, stimmt. Anderes Profil brauche ich nicht wirklich. Deswegen ist ein Umrüsten bei mir halt ziemlich sinnfrei


----------



## dekay55 (14. Januar 2019)

Was hat das jetzt mit einer Luft"Federung" zu tun. Es geht doch garnicht um die Federung sondern um die  Dämpfung, und auch deine Luftfederung benutzt eine Dämpfung auf Öl Basis.  Da isses sogar noch Gravierender bei der Kälte, weil nicht nur die Dämpfung beeinflusst ist, sondern auch die Federung, Luft zieht sich bei Kälte zusammen und dehnt sich bei Hitze aus, Kalte Luft lässt sich schlechter Komprimieren weil sie eben schon ne höhere Dichte hat als Warme Luft. Das Progressive Federverhalten von nem Luftfahrwerk wird dadurch verändert was sich auch ungünstig auswirken kann auf das ganze Verhalten. 
Btw, meine Fox Talas ist auch ne Luftfeder Gabel  

Und das mit dem Profil ist  natürlich eigene Geschmackssache und ne Sache wo man wohnt, ich hab hier ne Luftfeuchtigkeit zwischen 80-90% und es ist stellenweise extremst Nebelig, d.h überfrierende Nässe auf der Straße da fahr ich dann lieber Reifen die damit eher  klar kommen.

Und das mit der Kette ist unerlässlich, im Winter wäscht dir das Nasse Wetter das Öl ruck zuck von der Kette, zumal Offroad in der Natur ist Öl so ne Sache da es schnell Dreck bindet. Aber da hat auch jeder so seine  Philosophie und Erfahrung was er letztendlich genau benutzt


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. Januar 2019)

Hm, verstehe. Naja, da schaue ich dann nächstes Jahr mal nach. Jetzt ist es sowieso zu spät und der eine Winter wird jetzt nichts machen.
Habe mich heute jetzt das erste Mal richtig abgelegt und hoffe, dass nix am Fahrrad ist. Habe an der Ampel gestanden, war in einem zu niedrigen Gang, bin mit dem Vorderrad hoch, Balance verloren, Lenker rumgerissen und dann natürlich aufgekommen wie man nicht aufkommen soll und richtig abgelegt. Sah bestimmt sau witzig aus, wenn da plötzlich einer liegt der vorher stand und keiner weiß was passiert ist. Natürlich jetzt Knie offen und alles, war mit kurzen Hosen. Hoffe an meinem Fahrrad ist nichts


----------



## Firefox83 (14. Januar 2019)

ganz wichtig! bei einer Luftfeder muss die Sommerluft durch die eiskalte Winterluft ausgetauscht werden, sonst riskiert sie zu erfrieren 

Spass beiseite, ich habe jetzt auch nie im Winter das Öl aus meiner Fox Talas ausgetauscht oder die Kette speziell gefettet, und ich fahre im Sommer wie auch im Winter den Berg hoch und wieder runter und nehme nicht speziell Rücksicht aufs Material.

Aber ich betreibe den 2-Rad Sport vermutlich nicht halb so professionel oder leidenschaftlich wie dekay55. Bei mir steht die Fahrt im Vordergrund, nicht die Technik.

Will damit nicht sagen, dass man seinem Bike nicht Sorge halten soll, nur dass die Dinger relativ viel aushalten.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Januar 2019)

Das ist der Unterschied, ich beanspruche meine Bikes halt Extrem und nehm halt auch gern mal nen Sprung mit oder Fahr übern Acker. Ich hab mir jetzt 2 Fahrräder getötet wegen sowas weil ich mit unpassenden Settings einfach mal zu viel  gespielt hab und das Bike in dem Moment nicht richtig eingestellt war ( 2 Rahmen Tod, eine Gabel Tod, zwei Laufräder Tod, das hab ich bisher getötet ) Naja und ganz ehrlich gesagt, mein hang zum Perfektionismus treibt mich einfach dazu, ich kann einfach nicht Schlafen mit dem Gewissen nicht alles mir mögliche an den Bikes gemacht zu  haben, dazu zählt dann eben auch der Ölwechsel weil ich noch nen Paar Liter Gabelöl in der Werkstatt stehen hab aus meiner Motorsport Zeit.  Und ja ich bin ein Freak egal bei was


----------



## Firefox83 (14. Januar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> 2 Rahmen Tod, eine Gabel Tod, zwei Laufräder Tod, das hab ich bisher getötet



wie fährst du Bike??? Wie die alten japanischen Kamikaze-Flugzeugpiloten? 

ich fahre auch wie eine Wildsau die Singletrails oder mal in den Bergen Downhill, aber zum Glück bis heute nur eine gerissene Kette zu beklagen. Gut ich springe wie eine Pussy und ich glaube da profitiert meine Hardware


----------



## dekay55 (14. Januar 2019)

@Blutrache, üben üben üben. Mir passiert das jedes mal wenn ich Anfahre das es mir das Bike hochzieht, und an Ampeln kommt es auch mal vor das ich nur aufm Hinterrad über die Straße fahre. Aber lieber so als im hohen Gang anfahren, das belastet die Kette und die Ritzel besonders schön und steigert nur den Verschleiß massiv, da können auch mal 500kg und mehr an so ner Kette zerren, beim Berghoch fahren sind mir schon 2 Ketten gerissen wegen so Geschichten. 

@Firefox ja Manchmal sieht das für Außenstehende wirklich so aus, vor allem weil ich viel Spontan entscheide der Situation passend. 
Beispiel, beim uns am Bahnhof ist ne Auffahrrampe wo früher Güterwagons Beladen wurden, die is von Links und Rechts befahrbar, vorne ist ne Ladekante für LKW´s die ca 60-70cm hoch ist und hinten eben ehemalig Bahnschienen. Ist also Stillgelegt, manchmal überkommt es mich wenn ich über die Rampe fahre und ich Spring über die Ladekante auf die Straße, allerdings eben nur wenn Weit und Breit niemand zu sehen ist, und das sieht man eben erst wenn man auf der Rampe ist.  Genauso wie bei mir nen Damm ist wo gerne Leute mim Hund Lang laufen, wenn mir da jemand entgegen kommt mach ich ne 90° Drehung im bunny hop und Fahr den Abhang am Damm runter, wenn ich grad bock auf so nen mist hab dann mach ich das auch spontan. Und eben deswegen müssen meine Bikes immer Technisch gut da stehen, und deswegen fahre ich oft mit meinen Downhill Bikes durch die Gegend.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. Januar 2019)

Klappte ja eigentlich bis jetzt ganz gut. Mache mir auch jetzt ehrlich gesagt mehr Sorgen um das Fahrrad. Weiß jetzt nicht ob der vordere Felgen eiert oder ob es der Mantel ist, bzw ob nicht jetzt irgendwie Schäden dran sind, die ich als Laie nicht sehen kann. Jetzt ist mein Sicherheitsgefühl schon massiv geschrumpft. Es hat halt die komplette Lenkstange in einer Linie mit dem Felgenverlauf gehauen. Das waren schon paar Kräfte die da wirkten. Weiß nicht wie belastbar da die Federgabel, Felge, usw ist


----------



## Firefox83 (15. Januar 2019)

Überprüfe doch mit einem Kabelbinder oder wie auf dem Video ob deine Felge eiert.

YouTube

Zur Federung, ich würde das Bike in die Wärme nehmen (Keller, Garage oder weiss ich was, aber nicht in die Küche  ), abwarten bis das Bike Raumtemperatur hat und dann die Federung wie in den Fahrwerkseinstellungstutorials auf Youtube austesten und evtl. gleich neu einstellen. Wenn was Faul ist, wirst du es sicherlich dann merken.

sonst rate ich dir eine Werkstatt aufzusuchen und das Bike überprüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. Januar 2019)

Ja, habe mal geschaut. Felge scheint in Ordnung. Die Scheibenbremse hat es erwischt, schleift an einer Stelle, aber gut ist dann halt so


----------



## Firefox83 (15. Januar 2019)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Die Scheibenbremse hat es erwischt, schleift an einer Stelle, aber gut ist dann halt so



nicht aufgeben! wenn die Scheibe gerade ist dann hat sich vermutlich der Bremssattel verschoben und muss nur ausgerichtet werden. Einfach die Inbusschrauben vom Sattel leicht lösen, Bremse ziehen und die Schrauben wieder anziehen.

YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Januar 2019)

Diese Nacht meine Premiere im Schnee mit dem Jeffsy. Hui, so viel Spaß hatte ich noch nie.
Sitze zwar seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr auf dem Rad, aber war bis vor kurzem eher selten unbefestigt unterwegs. Ich war überrascht, dass man so extrem viel Grip haben kann. Die  HIGHROLLER II von Maxxis sind ja mal hervorragende Schneereifen. Kannst sogar Wheelies oder Stoppies machen. 
Bin die klassischen Abfahrten gefahren und merkte nach kurzer Zeit, dass ich dort nicht langsamer unterwegs sein muss als sonst. Bis der Reifen ins Rutschen kommt, muss schon bissl Schräglage sein und vorher macht er sich bemerkbar. Bei den Sprüngen war ich allerdings etwas weniger aktiv. Vor den Landungen hatte ich dann doch Respekt. 

Diesen Abend dann die selben Abfahrten in etwas höherem Tempo noch einmal probieren und etwas aktiver auf den Hügeln sein. So genial...
Mein Grinsen hält bis jetzt an, obwohl schon ein halber Tag rum ist.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Januar 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich war überrascht, dass man so extrem viel Grip haben kann. Die  HIGHROLLER II von Maxxis sind ja mal hervorragende Schneereifen. Kannst sogar Wheelies oder Stoppies machen.



Meine Rede, aber glaubt ja keiner der das bisher nicht selbst gefahren ist, noch bisl extremer wirds sogar wenn du die 3C fährst statt die SuperTacky, die Fahr ich eigentlich am Liebsten wenn es Rutschig wird, und wenn du halt wirklich Grip Extrem haben willst ( ja es geht noch besser als die Highroller 2 ) dann hau dir mal die Minion drauf, das setzt dem ganzen nochmal die Krönung auf was Grip auf Eis und Schnee angeht ( perfekt eben auch für Sprünge ) 
Auch hier wieder speziell die Downhill Specified 3C optimalerweise als Minion DHR und DHF ( Rear & Front ) 
DHF vorne und  Highroller Hinten ist auch ne geile Kombi vor allem wenn man bisl driften will, wie du schon angemerkt hast bisl Schräglage und der Highroller kommt sehr gutmütig über den Grenzbereich ins rutschen, sehr Kontrollierbar wie ich finde, Das hast du bei dem Minion nicht, der hat nen aggressiveres Seitenprofil,  fährt sogar in maximaler Schräglage wie auf schienen, da muss man mit viel power Arbeiten in den Kurven. 

Für mich ist halt Maxxis das non plus was reifen angeht, der einzige Nachteil is der üble Verschleiß und der Preis für nen Satz Reifen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Januar 2019)

Okay Leute. Ich habe massig ******* gebaut und brauche Hilfe 

Wollte meinen Umwerfer einstellen, konnte aber über die H-Schraube und Zugspannung nix mehr einstellen. Also habe ich den Zug manuell gezogen und dann über die Spannschraube festgemacht. Der Schalthebel selbst schaltete, aber die Kette blieb immer auf der mittleren Spur.

Irgendwann ist es jetzt so eskaliert, dass der Schalthebel offen ist und er gar nicht mehr schaltet und ich jetzt 0 Ideen mehr habe, was ich machen kann. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefox83 (24. Januar 2019)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Okay Leute. Ich habe massig ******* gebaut und brauche Hilfe
> 
> Wollte meinen Umwerfer einstellen, konnte aber über die H-Schraube und Zugspannung nix mehr einstellen. Also habe ich den Zug manuell gezogen und dann über die Spannschraube festgemacht. Der Schalthebel selbst schaltete, aber die Kette blieb immer auf der mittleren Spur.
> 
> Irgendwann ist es jetzt so eskaliert, dass der Schalthebel offen ist und er gar nicht mehr schaltet und ich jetzt 0 Ideen mehr habe, was ich machen kann. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor?



ich würde Schritt für Schritt den Fehler oder den Defekt lokalisieren und dann beheben oder das kaputte Teil ersetzen. ich würde folgendermassen vorgehen:

- Umwerfer auf das kleinste Ritzel einstellen und von Hand komplett bis auf grösste Ritzel durchdrücken. Wenn's klemmt, ist vermutlich am Umwerfer etwas faul. (oder umgekehrt, bin nicht mehr sicher. Bei der Kassette ist es auf jeden Fall von Klein nach Gross)
- Schaltkabel beim Umwerfer abhängen und mit dem Schalthebel schauen, ob die Schaltfunktion funktioniert und ob das Kabel sich mitbewegt.  Wenn i.O. dann die nächsten zwei Schritte nicht zwingend ausführen.
-  Schaltkabel auch beim Schalthebel abhängen und kontrollieren, ob das Kabel irgend wo klemmt.
- Schalthebel ohne Schaltkabel auf Funktion überprüfen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Januar 2019)

Also Umwerfer scheint zu gehen, schalten geht jetzt auch, nachdem ich jetzt die Spannung usw komplett raus genommen habe. Jetzt muss ich den ganzen Mist nur noch einstellen und habe keine Ahnung wie ich das jetzt angehe 

So, Stand der Dinge ist, dass jetzt alles zusammen gebaut ist und prinzipiell funktioniert. Jedoch ist das Hochschalten in den 3. Gang sehr schwer und mir wird angezeigt, dass ich im 2. Gang bin. Aber ich denke das ist jetzt nur noch Feinjustierung. Zumindest bin ich jetzt erstmal froh, dass ich hier gelandet bin  Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Firefox83 (29. Januar 2019)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Also Umwerfer scheint zu gehen, schalten geht jetzt auch, nachdem ich jetzt die Spannung usw komplett raus genommen habe. Jetzt muss ich den ganzen Mist nur noch einstellen und habe keine Ahnung wie ich das jetzt angehe
> 
> So, Stand der Dinge ist, dass jetzt alles zusammen gebaut ist und prinzipiell funktioniert. Jedoch ist das Hochschalten in den 3. Gang sehr schwer und mir wird angezeigt, dass ich im 2. Gang bin. Aber ich denke das ist jetzt nur noch Feinjustierung. Zumindest bin ich jetzt erstmal froh, dass ich hier gelandet bin  Danke für die Hilfe



und? Konntest du die Gangschaltung wieder reparieren?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Januar 2019)

Gute Nachricht:
Noch mehr Spaß im Schnee gehabt als letztes Mal. Sprünge waren nicht mehr ganz so vorsichtig. Gemerkt, dass man mit größerer Verlagerung des Gewichtes aufs Hinterrad sicherer unterwegs ist. Wenn einem das Vorderrad mal etwas mehr wegrutscht, ist das bei dem hohen Tempo und den Bedingungen immer direkt n Adrenalinschub. 

Schlechte Nachricht:
Nasser Schnee, der höher als 5 cm ist, macht abseits von Abfahrten einfach keine Laune. Das fährt sich fast so anstrengend wie im Sand. Bin an einer Stelle im Wald falsch abgebogen und musste deswegen wieder ganz hoch. Während der Steigung war der Puls dann bestimmt für 3 Minuten bei 200, weil ich doch alles geben wollte.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2019)

Ich kämpfe gerade eher dagegen, dass meine Bremsbeläge so voll Salz gesogen sind dass sie echt schlecht laufen und quietschen wie Hölle.

Egal, aktuell ist auf der Straße so wenig Traktion dass man auch ohne Bremsen fahren könnte.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Januar 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht:
> Nasser Schnee, der höher als 5 cm ist, macht abseits von Abfahrten einfach keine Laune. Das fährt sich fast so anstrengend wie im Sand. Bin an einer Stelle im Wald falsch abgebogen und musste deswegen wieder ganz hoch. Während der Steigung war der Puls dann bestimmt für 3 Minuten bei 200, weil ich doch alles geben wollte.



Hier hab ich extra Schlammreifen, Maxxis Shorty schlagen sich hier wirklich super, und da es grad bei uns grad Kräftig schneit werd ich heut mittag mein Spass haben, endlich


----------



## Firefox83 (31. Januar 2019)

bin gerade in einem Dilemma ob ich meinem 7 Jahren alten 26" Fully neue Felgen spendieren soll. Will gerne für meine Bergabfahrten mit weniger Luftdruck fahren und bräuchte demenstsprechend Tubeless Felgen. Momentan mit weniger als 2 Bar riskiere ich immer wieder Snakebite. Mit 2 Bar hüpft das Bike nur so über die Wurzel und Steine, was extrem in die Arme und in die Handgelenke geht.

Alternative wäre das Geld auf die Seite zu legen und in 2-3 Jahren dann evtl. auf einem 27.5" mit 160-170mm Federung und zu wechseln. 

edit: an meinem Renner brauche ich demnechst auch noch neue Felgen, die habe ich mittlerweile zu Tode gebremst. Wird ja teuer, sch**ss Hobby....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Januar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich extra Schlammreifen, Maxxis Shorty schlagen sich hier wirklich super, und da es grad bei uns grad Kräftig schneit werd ich heut mittag mein Spass haben, endlich


Der Reifen ist ebenso breit. Ob das Profil allein auf Schnee dann für spürbar weniger Rollwiderstand sorgt?

@ Tubeless
Wurde mir bisher immer von abgeraten.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Januar 2019)

Nich ganz, das sind 2.35er die fallen bei Maxxis ohnehin Schmaler aus eher wie 2.30, durch die  Stollen und die 3C Mischung hat der tatsächlich weniger Rollwiederstand als nen Highroller 2 oder nen Minion, was halt echt super ist bei den teilen ist der Selbstreinigungseffekt, darum hat man weitaus mehr Grip und Weniger Rollwiederstand bei Matsch und Matschschnee bzw Pappschnee der im Profil kleben bleibt und damit den Rollwiederstand erhöht. 
Ich kann halt auch den Direkt vergleich machen weil ich eh für jedes Bike 2 Satz Laufräder hab. 

Tubeless fahren mittlerweile viele, ich mags irgendwie nicht allerdings hab ich auch keine Probleme, ich kann auch 0.8Bar fahren ohne Snakebite, das geht mit den Maxxis halt besonders gut durch die Massive Seitewand, und je breiter die Felge desto besser geht das auch. Ich fahr Aktuell 25mm Breite Felgen aufm Downhill sowie aufm AM, nur aufm Dirtbike fahr ich 20mm Sonderbreite. 

Mit meinen Contis ( SpeedKing, Mountain King ) bin ich schon 1 Bar gefahren problemlos, es kommt halt immer auf die Reifen drauf an was die Abkönnen.  2 Bar fahre ich nie aufm Downhill, da ist das maximale bei mir 1.8bar aber eher zwischen 1.2 und 1.5 je nach Strecke und Reifen. 

Tubeless ist einfach ne Riesensauerrei mit der Dichtmilch und dem ganzen Mist, das brauch ich nicht, zumal Loch im Reifen und dann isses vorbei, ich hab für extra Steiniges Gelände nen Durchschlagskraft noch im Reifen drinnen.  Für mich ist das nix, die einen Schwören drauf, die anderen Hassen es.


BTW auf Viele 26" und 26" Gabeln bekommst du auch 650bb bzw 27.5" Zoll, da das eh großteils Kundenverarsche ist, als ob 1.5cm mehr umfang jetzt bedeuten würden das 26" unfahrbar ist und nur 27.5" das Wahre ist. Es ist einfach nur ne riesen verarsche, aber garnicht mal so schlecht, dadurch sinken die Preise von 26"  so hat mich nen Nagelneuer Laufradsatz statt 1200€ nur 500€ gekostet  Scheise ist nur das die Reifenhersteller nach und nach von 26" abspringen ( wohl auch nen grund warum ich 20 Reifen aufm Vorrat hab )


----------



## Firefox83 (31. Januar 2019)

unter 1.9 bar habe ich Durschläge und ziemlich schnell hinten einen Plattfuss.

es gibt als Alternative gegen Durchschläge auch die 2 Kammersystem wie Procore oder Deaneasy.
oder mit einer Schaumeinlage wie Huck Norris oder CushCore und wie die alle heissen.

kennt jemand das Zeugs??? Erfahrungen?


----------



## dekay55 (31. Januar 2019)

Huck Norris ist verdammt gut, fährt auch einer meiner Downhill Kollegen, der is begeistert  davon. 
Aber bei 1.9 Bar Durchschläge ?  
Was für ne Rad Reifen Kombination fährst du bitteschön ? Das muss ja schon weit auserhalb dessen Liegen was freigegeben wurde, denn bei 1.9 Bar Durchschläge ? Das kann einfach nicht sein, das geht doch garnicht, das ist ja schon nahe an der Belastungsgrenze was du überhaupt maximal den Reifen und Felgen antun darfst.


----------



## Firefox83 (31. Januar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Huck Norris ist verdammt gut, fährt auch einer meiner Downhill Kollegen, der is begeistert  davon.
> Aber bei 1.9 Bar Durchschläge ?
> Was für ne Rad Reifen Kombination fährst du bitteschön ? Das muss ja schon weit auserhalb dessen Liegen was freigegeben wurde, denn bei 1.9 Bar Durchschläge ? Das kann einfach nicht sein, das geht doch garnicht, das ist ja schon nahe an der Belastungsgrenze was du überhaupt maximal den Reifen und Felgen antun darfst.





Alexrims XD800 + Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35

und das müsste mein Bike sein...
Ghost AMR Plus Lector 7700


----------



## dekay55 (31. Januar 2019)

Naja das sind Felgen extra für Ghost, vermutlich bassieren die auf den XD Light, wenn ich das richtig sehe sind die extremst Schmal die Felgen, und das wäre dann auch die Ursache falls das 19er Maulweite sein sollte ist 2.35 schon über dem Maximum, bei 19mm Maulweite sind 2.2 Reifen schon hart an der Grenze und grad noch so Fahrbar ( abgesehen von schwimmen des Reifens durch den Ballon ) 
Aber hast recht dem Bike würde ich andere Laufräder spendieren, Dämpfer und Gabel sind Top, genau diese Kombi fahre ich auf meinem Cube AMS


----------



## Firefox83 (31. Januar 2019)

ich habe die Hope Tech Enduro Pro4 Laufräder im Visier. aber wirklich viel Auswahl hat man leider mit 26" nicht mehr...

Hope Tech Enduro – Pro 4 | Hope Tech | Made in Barnoldswick, England

habe ich auf der probikeshop seite gefunden.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Januar 2019)

Laufräder bauen lassen  Die letzten Hochwertigen Laufräder hab ich mir auch nach Wunsch bauen lassen, da hat man einfach ne viel breitere Auswahl und kann die teile seinen Wünschen nach  aufbauen ( lassen )


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Laufräder bauen lassen  Die letzten Hochwertigen Laufräder hab ich mir auch nach Wunsch bauen lassen, da hat man einfach ne viel breitere Auswahl und kann die teile seinen Wünschen nach  aufbauen ( lassen )



Kann ich auch empfehlen. Meine Laufräder am Alltagsrad wurden auch für mich zusammengebaut, da es nichts gab was meinen Wünschen entsprach.


----------



## Firefox83 (1. Februar 2019)

wäre eine Option. oder selber einspeichen, wird ja keine hexerei sein

aber preislich wird's dann noch teurer.

ich schaue mir die Hope Laufräder am Wochenende genauer an.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2019)

Das ist keine Hexerei aber auch nicht ganz so einfach. Und ohne Zentrierständer wirds sehr schwierig.


----------



## Firefox83 (1. Februar 2019)

mmhhh habe gerade ein Angebot für nigelnagelneu Crank Brothers Iodine Laufräder im 26" Format gefunden.

die sehen so was von Geil aus!!!!

Parts - Laufradsatz / Crank Brothers - AM / Disc / 26" / 12/18

aber ob sie zum meinem Bike passen? mein Bike hat gelbe Schriftzüge und Verzierungen auf schwarzem Lack, 1:1 wie auf dem folgenden Bild....

https://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/7_b6600c38ab.jpg


----------



## dekay55 (1. Februar 2019)

Optik ist leider nicht Alles. Crankbrother machen geniale Pedale ( Eggbeater ) aber Crankbrother ist leider genauso bekannt dafür das deren Laufräder nicht wirklich zu den besten zählen, vor allem nicht bei dem Preis wo du schon Mavic Crossmax Laufräder bekommst, alles unter Iodine 3 taugt nicht so viel, kannst dir ja diverse Tests anschauen

Auf dein Bike würden die Schwarz Gelben Mavic Crossmax richtig scharf aussehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefox83 (1. Februar 2019)

das gefunde Angebot sollten Iodine 3 Laufräder sein. Aber eben, leider in Orange....

Die gelben Crossmax wären wirklich lecker auf meinem Bike, ohne Frage! Aber leider macht Mavic keine 26" Laufräder mehr und auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nichts zu finden....


----------



## dekay55 (1. Februar 2019)

Okay hier müsste man sich die gelben Aufkleber dazu kaufen 
Mavic Crossmax Sl Laufradsatz, 26" Neu, nie montiert, Shimano | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de

Zwar die Gelb Schwarze Version aber auch geile Optik 
Mavic Crossmax Enduro 26 Prwts Enduro 26 Zoll | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de

Bei der Gabel bin ich mir sogar recht sicher das 27,5" passt wenn die Reifen nicht zu hoch aufbauen, ansonst würd ich mal bei Ghost direkt anfragen obs ne Freigabe für 27.5" für deinen Rahmen gibt.  Auf mein 26" Cube bekomm ich z.b 27.5" drauf, aber ich fahre lieber 26"

 Edit : bei den Laufrad satz les ich nur Iodine, ich weis auch net ob ich Laufräder von nem Hersteller kaufen würde der selbst zugibt das seine Laufräder nicht die besten sind und Verbesserung gelobt


----------



## Firefox83 (1. Februar 2019)

gemäss Testbericht sind die Iodine 3 wirklich nicht schlecht.

Crankbrothers Iodine 3 - Die Award Gewinner im Test | Cycleholix

auf dem Bild vom Verkäufer sieht man eine "3/..."

Die Iodine 2 haben dementsprechend eine "2/... "

aber 100% sicher bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Februar 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> und? Konntest du die Gangschaltung wieder reparieren?



Jo. Zeigt immer noch den falschen Gang an und in den höchsten Gängen schleift es noch, aber das liegt daran, dass ich den Umwerfer nicht alleine in der richtigen Stellung halten und das Zugseil montieren kann. Demnächst fahre ich mal zu einem Kollegen, dass wir das zusammen machen.

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung über den Kalorienverbrauch beim Radfahren? Ich habe heute mal getrackt, weil ich mal die Höhenmeter sehen wollte, die ich so zurücklege. Die App zeigt mir (ohne Pulsverbindung) für 9,41 km in 30 Minuten 444 Kalorien an. Dabei habe ich nicht mal die Hinfahrt getrackt, die nochmal 6 km wären. Dann wäre ich bei 600 Kalorien + Joggen 5km auch so um die 500-800 Kalorien, je nach Wetter usw. Dann hätte ich pro Sporttag einen Extraverbrauch von 1000-1300 Kalorien. Das kann doch nicht sein?


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Februar 2019)

Hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab, die du nicht genannt hast.

So 200-2000kcal  pro Stunde (alte Oma bis Radprofi) sind da sicherlich an Bandbreite drin, je nachdem wie intensiv du fährst, Höhenmeter, Terrain, Fahrradart und Einstellung usw.

Genau kannst du das nur mit nem Wattmeter sagen oder eben grob vergleichen mit anderen Ergometern ausm Fitnessstudio oder so.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Februar 2019)

Naja, fahre schon intensiv. MTB im Offroad- und Stadtverkehr und auch schon flott (17,7 km/h) im Durchschnitt und Höhenmeter sind einige drin. Die App zeigt mir 96 Meter auf den 9,4 km an. Vor allem die letzten km habe ich eine Steigung von von 50m auf einen KM und da düse ich im Wiegeschritt mit 15-20 km/h hoch. Aber mit so vielen Kalorien hatte ich dann doch nicht gerechnet. Vllt mit 300-400 für die ganze Fahrt


----------



## Gorgomir (5. Februar 2019)

Moin Leute, ich suche jetzt schon mal für den Frühling einen Slopesytler mit dem auch leichtes bis mittleres Down Hill fahren kann ohne Altmetall zu produzieren. Mit leicht/mittel meine ich einfach nur berg ab ohne große Sprünge oder Drops, sprich alte Halden, nichts all zu wildes. Ich würde mal so bis 400€ fürs erste Bike ansetzen, soll ca. ein Jahr reichen und zum üben her halten. Marken und Merkmale nach denen ich Ausschau halten soll wären gut, ich würde mir sogar selbst einen zusammen stellen und montieren, wenn ich wüsste WAS ich kaufen muss, da würde ich mir dann ein paar Monate Zeit nehmen und schauen, dass ich die Teile güstig bekomme. Gerade Laufräder und Bremsen sind mir am wichtigsten, da ich damit bisher die miesten Probleme hatte; völlige Zerstörung oder Abnutzung.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Februar 2019)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Naja, fahre schon intensiv. MTB im Offroad- und Stadtverkehr und auch schon flott (17,7 km/h) im Durchschnitt und Höhenmeter sind einige drin. Die App zeigt mir 96 Meter auf den 9,4 km an. Vor allem die letzten km habe ich eine Steigung von von 50m auf einen KM und da düse ich im Wiegeschritt mit 15-20 km/h hoch. Aber mit so vielen Kalorien hatte ich dann doch nicht gerechnet. Vllt mit 300-400 für die ganze Fahrt



Nagut, das klingt jetzt aber nicht so extrem intensiv. Da denk ich, dass 500kcal pro Stunde eine gute Näherung sind.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Februar 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Nagut, das klingt jetzt aber nicht so extrem intensiv. Da denk ich, dass 500kcal pro Stunde eine gute Näherung sind.



Ja, damit hatte ich eigentlich so gerechnet. Deswegen haben mich die 450 für 30 Minuten schon etwas verwundert


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Februar 2019)

Bin seit 5 Minuten zu Hause und genau jetzt fängt es an zu schütten. Glück gehabt.

Fahre den Reifen grad etwas härter als bisher, weil es bei den vielen Steigungen sonst zu langsam wird. Landung bei Windböen ist lustig: Kam bestimmt mindestens einen halben Meter versetzt auf.


----------



## S754 (12. Februar 2019)

Was haltet ihr von Falträdern?
Sind diese ausschließlich für Städte und kurzstrecken geeignet oder auch für ländliche Touren (auf Radwegen)?

Ich frage, weil mein Rad schon ziemlich alt ist und es aktuell eine Aktion gibt wo man Fahrkarten für Öffis rabattiert oder geschenkt bekommt wenn man ein Faltrad kauft.


----------



## Gorgomir (12. Februar 2019)

S754 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Falträdern?
> Sind diese ausschließlich für Städte und kurzstrecken geeignet oder auch für ländliche Touren (auf Radwegen)?
> 
> Ich frage, weil mein Rad schon ziemlich alt ist und es aktuell eine Aktion gibt wo man Fahrkarten für Öffis rabattiert oder geschenkt bekommt wenn man ein Faltrad kauft.



Mir wäre das zu anstrengend mit so einem kleinen Ding länger als nötig zu fahren, meistens sind doch nur so groß wie Kinderräder. Für das Geld würde ich mir ein normales Rad kaufen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Februar 2019)

Touren würde ich mit einem Faltrad nicht fahren. Gibt schon einen Grund dafür, dass die Radgröße über die Jahre fast überall zugenommen hat.
Es fährt sich wesentlich stressiger als ein normales Rad.


----------



## S754 (12. Februar 2019)

Schade. Dann wirds das alte Rad wohl länger machen müssen.....


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Gibt schon einen Grund dafür, dass die Radgröße über die Jahre fast überall zugenommen hat.



Ja den gibt es, weil es Kundenverarsche ist, und der einzige Grund warum die Radgröße zugenommen hat ist darin begründet das es genug Kunden gibt die sich irgend nen Mist andrehen lassen Hauptsache er ist neu und wird als Innovation gefeiert. 

Der einzige Grund das es andere Radgrößen die Letzten Jahre gab ist die Generation Iphone. 

Ist ja auch nen Wahnsinns unterschied zwischen 28" und 29" ich mein ey diese 1.27cm mehr umlaufend Reifenumfang das macht den Unterschied aus ob etwas Fahrbar ist oder nicht, mit 28" kannst ja nichtmal über nen Stein fahren ohne auf die Fresse zu Fliegen, das geht eben nur mit 29" 

Und damit die Leute die 26" mögen auch verarscht werden hat man 27.5" draus gemacht, uhhhhhhhh diese 1.875cm umlaufend sind so dermassend ausschlaggebend im Downhill und co, ich seh es ja ich flieg alle 2 meter voll aufs Maul im Bike park wärend andere mit ihren 27.5" gradezu an mir vorbeifliegen weil dieser Unterschied so dermassend heftigst gravierend ist, das es einfach das vorstellungsvermögen Jedes Menschen übersteigt. 
Deswegen kann man auch nicht Plausibel den Menschen erklären warum 27.5" viel besser sind als 26"und warum 29" viel besser sind als 28" 
Da komm ich mit nem IQ von 150 schon nicht mit klar, irgendwann wird ein schlauer Kopf in der Quantenphysik ne Gleichung aufstellen die uns erklären kann warum eben diese 1" bzw 1.5" diesen Mega unterschied ausmacht damit jeder Gott verfluchter Skeptiker endlich ruhig ist. 



Achtung, kann spuren von Ironie und Zynismus enthalten. Bei Allergischen Reaktionen bitte wenden sie sich an den Psychologen ihres Vertrauens.

Btw mit dem KLapprad, ich sag mal so, es ist ne Lebenseinstellung, entweder liegt es dir oder nicht. Da du schon drüber nachdenken musst hat der Charme eines Klapprades kein Einfluss auf dich, und daher wäre es wohl auch für dich nicht zu gebrauchen, den bei Klapprädern  muss man den Charme lieben um die negativen eigenschaften zu Ignorieren, oder man zahlt 2 mal mehr für nen Klapprad als für ein sehr gutes Neues Fahrrad, und auch das macht nur jemand der den Charme dieser Teile liebt. Das zeigt sich auch daran das es viele Vereine und Clubs gibt die sich nur auf Klappräder spezialisiert haben. Und wenn man auch mal auf die Personengruppen schaut die Klappräder benutzen, dort gibt es immer eine Gemeinsamkeit, jeder liebt den besonderen Charme den  so ein Klapprad besitzt, nur ganz wenige kaufen sich so nen Rad wegen dem "Praktischen Nutzen" Vieleicht auch nen Grund warum die Öffentlichen so nen Angebot machen, die  wollen wohl Ladenhüter Loswerden, oder haben sie billig bekommen um damit ne PR Aktion zu starten.


----------



## S754 (12. Februar 2019)

Ok danke für die Info.

Irgendwie gefallen mir die ganzen neuen Modelle nicht so. Entweder fettes Mountainbike oder ein Pensionisten Rad. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dazwischen wird nicht viel angeboten. Das macht mir die Suche nach dem perfekten Rad für mich schwer. Im Prinzip will ich mein Rad so wies ist nur in neu. (und nein, stecke kein Geld mehr ins alte - lohnt sich definitiv nicht)


----------



## S754 (12. Februar 2019)

Ah und noch ne Frage: Gibts irgendwie eine Hilfe welche Rahmenhöhe für einen die richtige ist?  (50, 55 oder 60cm)


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2019)

Moment mal, heutzutage gibt es mehr verschiedene Räder als je zuvor, manche mit darseins Berechtigung, manche totale Schwachsinns Trenderscheinungen ( siehe Fatbikes ) das hat mir zumindest so schwer gemacht das ich jetzt 5 Verschiedene Fahrräder hab 

Jetzt müsste man erstmal wissen was du den für nen Rad favorisierst, bzw hast du nen Bild vom alten Rad ? Dann kann man am ehsten schauen das man an eine ähnliche Rahmengeomentrie kommt. 

Und jap es gibt Richtwerte für die Rahmenhöhe, du musst den Abstand von Fuß zu Schritt messen, daran wird die Rahmenhöhe bestimmt. 
Bei mir z.b sind 20" Rahmen exakt auf meine Körpergröße abgestimmt ( der Abstand Sattel zu Trettlager ist das ausschlaggebende um möglichst die komplette Muskelkontraktion und Extraktion beim Pedalerien auszunutzen um damit die komplette Energie möglichst Körper schonend freizusetzen, daher ist der Abstand Fuß zu Schritt das ausschlaggebende und nicht die Körpergröße wie viele Denken, die spielt zwar auch ne rolle aber die wiederum ist Verstellbar am Rad durch andere Lenker und Vorbauten, wärend du Abstand Sattel Trettlager nur über die  Sattelstütze Kompensieren kannst was wiederum aber den Abstand Körper zu Lenker ändert und damit wieder un ergonomisch ist, außerdem sieht es einfach nur ******* aus wenn ne Sattelstütze nen Halben Meter ausm Rahmen rausschaut ( Achtung Persönliche Meinung ) , und die Hebelkräfte auf die Sattelstütze sind auch viel höher und oftmals gar nicht dafür ausgelegt, genauso wie die Sattelstützen selbst.

Edit : Sag mal dein Profil kommt mir bekannt vor, kann das sein das du vor zig jahren mal bei Kaltmacher.de angemeldet warst ?


----------



## Gorgomir (12. Februar 2019)

@decay55: Sind 5 nicht etwas viel? oO Mir würde schon ein stabiles Slope reichen, weiß nur noch welches (bis 450€). Zum normales Fahren reicht mein Franken-Bike.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. Februar 2019)

S754 schrieb:


> Ah und noch ne Frage: Gibts irgendwie eine Hilfe welche Rahmenhöhe für einen die richtige ist?  (50, 55 oder 60cm)


Es gibt doch eigtl auf allen Onlineseiten, wo man Räder kaufen kann, Rechner, die einen nen Anhaltspunkt bieten.
Es kommt natürlich auf die Art Rad und die Rahmengeometrie drauf an, genauso auf deinen Körper und deine Wünsche.

zum Klapprad: Ehe ich mir ein Klapprad kaufe, würde ich mir eher nen City-Roller holen. Den kann man wenigstens leicht transportieren 

zur größeren Laufradgröße: Ich bin von 26 auf 29 Zoll umgestiegen und der Vorteil ist gewaltig.
Weniger Rollwiderstand, sicherer im Gelände, man rollt viel einfacher über alles weg.
Ich sehe keinen Sinn drin, warum man sich heutzutage noch 26 oder 27,5 Zoll kaufen sollte, außer man ist sehr klein oder fährt extrem Downhill, wo Wendigkeit Prioritität Nr 1 ist.

Früher gabs das halt noch nicht, weil die Räder deutlich schwerer gewesen wären oder die Felgen keine ausreichende Stabilität gehabt hätten.
Sicherlich spielt da auch "Innovation" ne Rolle, aber es nur darauf zu schieben, zeugt nicht von Sachverstand.


----------



## HagenStein87 (12. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja den gibt es, weil es Kundenverarsche ist, und der einzige Grund warum die Radgröße zugenommen hat ist darin begründet das es genug Kunden gibt die sich irgend nen Mist andrehen lassen Hauptsache er ist neu und wird als Innovation gefeiert.
> 
> Der einzige Grund das es andere Radgrößen die Letzten Jahre gab ist die Generation Iphone.
> 
> ...



Hmmm....mein  letztes MTB hatte ich vor 10-12 Jahren gekauft.  Ein 26"... Und jetzt bin ich froh auf mein neues Procaliber 6 in 29" umgestiegen zu sein...

Damals gab's das einfach nicht ... Was ist daran nun schlimm bzw nur Geldmacherei..? Der Mensch wird eben Größer statt kleiner  

Ich find es super dass das MTB länger, höher und im allgemeinen größer geworden ist.
Nun komme ich mir nicht mehr so/zu groß vor...


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2019)

Nun ihr seid nicht so Involviert wie ich scheinbar. Mich regt doch garnicht auf das die Dinger gebaut wurden, ich muss sie ja nicht kaufen.  Mir geht das Marketing auf den Zeiger falls das nicht irgendwie rübergekommen ist. Dort wird ja gesagt alles andere ist unfahrbar und deswegen wirds auch nicht mehr hergestellt, und viele leute Folgen dieser aussage, und so wird man oft genug dumm angeschaut wenn man mit nem 5 jahre alten 26" Downhill fährt, das ja so alt damit kann man garnicht mehr fahren und so nen mist muss man sich immer anhören. 

Und ganz ehrlich, ja von 26" auf 29" umsteigen, klar ist das nen unterschied, der unterschied von 26" auf 28" ist genauso, und ich wette den unterschied von 28 auf 29" merkst garnicht  Ich habs doch auch extra geschrieben 
26" Zoll wird durch 27.5 ersetzt und 28" wird durch 29" ersetzt.  
Wer jetzt hier von nen unterschied von 26" auf 29" redet hats eben nicht verstanden. 

Jaja und Früher war ja alles nicht möglich, gab ja garkein 6061 T6 Alu und Extrusion waren Fremdwörter deswegen konnte man ja garnicht früher so Felgen bauen, das totaler Schwachsinn man hätt auch in den 80er Jahren schon so Felgen bauen können, es hat sich rein garnix geändert. Die Speichen sind genauso aus Niro Stahl, und die Felgenbänder immer noch aus 6061 T6 Alu nur das man das früher AI MG1 SI CU genannt hat und erst in den letzten 10 Jahren sich die EN Norm Bezeichnung durchgesetzt hat . 

Und ich bin absichtlich nicht auf die Physikalischen Eigenschaften eingegangen weil das den Rahmen gesprengt hätte, ich grad vom Arbeiten heimgekommen bin und kein bock hatte auf tiefe Technische Konversation.  Ich sag nur soviel, ich komme aus dem Motorsport bereich, die Reifen / Felgen sind da die Lebensversicherung weil es das einzige ist was deinen Arsch auf der Stelle hält und dich davor bewahrt in Sekundenbruchteilen Tod in nem Metalhaufen an nem Baum zu kleben wenn man mit 2G Querbeschleunigung durch ne Kurve ballert, warum bin ich wohl so verrückt das ich für jedes meiner 5 Fahrräder mindestens 2 Satz Reifen hab für verschiedene Bedingungen. Ich würde soweit gehen zu behaupten das ich von den Leuten hier am penibelsten bei der Rad Reifen Kombination bin und auch bei den Laufrädern eben aufgrund meiner Motorsport Erfahrung, Egal ob Auto, Motorrad, oder Fahrrad, Reifen bleibt Reifen, Physik bleibt Physik nur die Variablen ändern sich, d.h ich kann meine Erfahrung durchaus auch aufs Fahrrad übertragen wenn ich dabei beachte das die Variable Geschwindigkeit, Gewicht und co sich ändern, der rest bleibt gleich.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Februar 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> zur größeren Laufradgröße: Ich bin von 26 auf 29 Zoll umgestiegen und der Vorteil ist gewaltig.
> Weniger Rollwiderstand, sicherer im Gelände, man rollt viel einfacher über alles weg.
> Ich sehe keinen Sinn drin, warum man sich heutzutage noch 26 oder 27,5 Zoll kaufen sollte, außer man ist sehr klein oder fährt extrem Downhill, wo Wendigkeit Prioritität Nr 1 ist.


Gibt genug Gründe, die gegen 29 Zoll sprechen. Es kommt eben auf den Anwendungsbereich, die Vorlieben und die Fahrweise an. Ich habe mich extra für 27,5 Zoll entschieden, obwohl es mein Rad auch mit 29 Zoll Reifen gibt und das, obwohl es nur ein All-Mountain ist.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2019)

Hätte ich auch so gemacht, Ich find 29" alles andere als Angenehm und Sicher Fahrbar eher genau das gegenteil. 

Achja bevor mir jemand jetzt noch kommt mit dem Argument dann bleib doch bei 26", tja es werden keine Reifen mehr in 26" hergestellt, weil 26" ja unfahrbar geworden ist und man nur noch mit 27.5" Fahren kann, soll und darf. Und so werde ich Gezwungen von dem Marketing irgendwann 27.5" zu fahren, dolle wurst.

Achja ich hab leztens mit meinem 26" AllMountain nen 29" Hardtail Überholt, bei 38km/h direkt als ich Neben dem war hab ich ein Gang hochgeschalten, und danach nochmal 2 Gänge nach oben.  Die Übersetzung machts


----------



## FetterKasten (12. Februar 2019)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Ich find es super dass das MTB länger, höher und im allgemeinen größer geworden ist.
> Nun komme ich mir nicht mehr so/zu groß vor...



Wenn ich mich von meinem neuen 29 Zoller (nur 17,5 Zoll Rahmen) auf mein altes 26 Zoller (sogar 19 Zoll Rahmen setze), dann fühl ich mich wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein.
Allein die modernere Geometrie und die Sitzposition mehr im Rad, ist schon ein so viel besseres Gefühl beim Fahren.

Das kann man auch nicht nur anhand der Laufräder beurteilen, es hat sich heutzutage einfach ordentlich zum Positiven entwickelt und da passen die Laufräder ins Gesamtkonzept.

Wenn man krampfhaft an Altem festhält, dann ist man irgendwann immer außen vor. Das ist ja nicht nur beim Rad so. Standards verändern sich nunmal über die Zeit.
Man beschwert sich ja auch nicht, dass Grakas heutzutage keinen VGA Ausgang mehr haben, weil man noch nen ganz tollen CRT Monitor von 1995 nutzt, überspitzt formuliert.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2019)

Und wie viel davon ist jetzt Subjektives Empfinden    ( Achtung auch das kann man beeinflussen und Manipulieren, siehe Placebo Effekt )

Und ey ich kann das Sehr wohl nur an den Laufrädern beurteilen, es ging mir nur um die Laufräder und nix anderes.


----------



## HagenStein87 (13. Februar 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich von meinem neuen 29 Zoller (nur 17,5 Zoll Rahmen) auf mein altes 26 Zoller (sogar 19 Zoll Rahmen setze), dann fühl ich mich wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein.
> Allein die modernere Geometrie und die Sitzposition mehr im Rad, ist schon ein so viel besseres Gefühl beim Fahren.
> 
> Das kann man auch nicht nur anhand der Laufräder beurteilen, es hat sich heutzutage einfach ordentlich zum Positiven entwickelt und da passen die Laufräder ins Gesamtkonzept.
> ...



Gute Einstellung  ich hab nen 29" mit 19,5" Rahmen...und find's super im Bereich CC..

Dekay55 geht da viel zu Verkopft Ran....
Vllt hast du den Typen nur überhol, weil er kein Rennen fuhr und du aus dem letzen Loch Pfeifst um vorbei zu kommen....Sprint vs Marathon


----------



## dekay55 (13. Februar 2019)

Ja komisch das der Typ mir dann 2km Hinterher gestrampelt ist bis zu meiner Haustür   Und man kann ja schon beurteilen wenn man jemand neben sich hat ob das den grad anpisst, und der war angepisst sonst hätt der kaum runtergeschalten und wär mir bis vor die Haustür gefolgt. Ich geb zu ich such mir öfter mal nen Gegner für nen Sprint.  Ausm Letzten Loch hab ich genauso wenig gepfiffen sonst hätte ich das sicherlich nicht gemacht, ich weiß ja genau was ich kann ( Ich logge meine Daten beim Fahren ich weis also genau was ich kann und was nicht ), und nen 2km Sprint bekomm ich noch problemlos hin, danach ist zwar mein Körper komplett fertig, aber ich brauch hin und wieder dieses Extrem Auspowern, und dann jag ich eben gern mal Autos oder Fahrradfahrer die mir den Eindruck machen als würde es ihr Ego ankratzen wenn sie überholt werden, und davon gibt es glücklicherweise genug 


Bei Grafikkarten könnte man sich eher beschweren warum sie überhaupt nen VGA ausgang bekommen haben wenn es damals schon Digital ging 

Immer wieder Herrlich wie Menschen von einer Einstellung in nem Hobby auf ne ganze Lebenseinstellung Rückschlüsse ziehen, etwas arg realitätsfern würde ich behaupten. Denn das hat null Komma gar nix damit zu tun das ich an alten Festhalte, sondern das ich mich nicht jeden Trend beuge und vielleicht bisl mehr und Intensiver mich mit den Themen beschäftige und vieles einfach Hinterfrage und nicht einfach hinnehme sondern Anfang das zu Studieren.   Tut mir ja leid wenn die Leute die jetzt extra auf 27.5 oder 29" umgerüstet haben sich vorn Kopf gestoßen fühlen, das war gar nicht meine Intention. 


Und Verkopft  Eigentlich garnicht, denn ich hab nen sehr viel Spaß an dem Hobby, sei es jetzt beim Fahren, beim Bauen von Fahrrädern, beim Studieren von 2 Rad Mechanik, beim Fachsimpeln mit Bike Bau Profis ( ja ich hab sogar nen Richt tisch zur Verfügung um Rahmen komplett selbst zu bauen da sich in meinem Freundeskreis so rein zufällig jemand befindet der Rahmen und Bikes seit 20 Jahren Baut und verkauft ) und beim Entwickeln und Fertigen von eigenen Teilen ( steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen ) und ja besitze einen Kompletten Maschinenpark und könnte Theoretisch mit dem nötigen Wissen und Können nen komplettes Fahrrad bauen wenn man mir das Rohmaterial hinlegt, und das ist auch so nen "Traum" das ich mir in 4-5 Jahren einfach nen komplett eigenes Bike gebaut hab aus Titan 

Ist das zu verkopft nur weil mein Interessenbereich sehr viel Breiter ist und sich nicht nur auf das Fahrradfahren beschränkt sondern Fahrräder sind ein Hobby, und das impliziert komplett alles, von Physik bis zum Adrenalin das ich bekomme wenn ich Downhill fahre.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. Februar 2019)

Was ist, wenn der Typ vorher schon 100km unterwegs war und du nicht?
Also für mich klingt das alles sehr nach sinnlosem Schwanzvergleich und eine Bestätigung fürs Ego, die du da suchst.

29 Zoll ist definitiv kein Trend. Das wären zb. Fatbikes, weil die kommen und gehen. In dem Fall ist es aber einfach der modernere Standard, der auch lange bleiben wird.

Allein, dass du das alles so emotional nimmst, zeigt das du echt ein Problem damit hast, dass sich die Technik von dir weg entwickelt.

edit:
Mich würde mal interessieren: Wie stehst du zu Carbon? 1x12 Schaltungen? Sind das dann alles schwachsinnige Trends für dich oder beschränkt sich das nur auf die Laufradgröße?


----------



## dekay55 (13. Februar 2019)

Mir Solls ja letztendlich egal sein was ihr denkt, ich kann dir nur sagen das du das falsch interpretierst.   Theoretisch hättest du ja recht wenn ich nicht meine Probleme zu nem Vorteil nutzen würde, glaub mir ich  bin mir über meine Psyche besser bewusst als  jeder andere vor allem weil ich sehr selbstkritisch bin. Und nur weil ich jetzt Emotional schreibe ( das Trifft die Menschen am ehsten als Objektiv und Sachlich zu Argumentieren, vor allem wenn der gegenüber nicht auf dem gleichen Wissenstand ist ) heißt das nicht das ich auch so Emotional ans Thema rangehe.  

Vielleicht war meine Intention ja auch einfach nur eine Provokation mit Message um das Verhalten der Beteiligten auf das Thema zu studieren, Provokationen funktionieren auf Emotionaler ebene am Besten.  Und interessant ist doch zu sehen wie die Leute drauf anspringen und sogar Leute zum Schreiben verleiten die sonst in diesem Thread eigentlich seltenst bis nie schreiben, wärend der eigentliche Kern bisher still war, okay ist noch nicht so viel Zeit vergangen aber trotzdem interessant. 

So und nun lassen wir das wieder mit dem Persönlich werden bitte, denn niemand kennt mich gut genug um über meine Persönlichkeit urteilen zu können, genauso wenig wie ich euch genug kenne um über eure Persönlichkeit zu urteilen, also unterlasse ich das in der Hoffnung das niemand selbiges tut. Den man soll anderes nichts antun was man selbst nicht möchte.  Genug Moralapostel für Heute


----------



## S754 (13. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste man erstmal wissen was du den für nen Rad favorisierst, bzw hast du nen Bild vom alten Rad ?


Hab im Moment kein Bild, aber es ist von "Spezialized" und war mal ein Mountainbike, habe aber extra dünne Reifen montiert damit es sich leichter fährt aufm Radweg.
Ich favorisiere ein Puch Waffenrad 



dekay55 schrieb:


> Edit : Sag mal dein Profil kommt mir bekannt vor, kann das sein das du vor zig jahren mal bei Kaltmacher.de angemeldet warst ?


Nein, kenne Kaltmacher nicht. Was soll das sein? Ein Hobby-Killer Forum?


----------



## HagenStein87 (13. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja komisch das der Typ mir dann 2km Hinterher gestrampelt ist bis zu meiner Haustür   Und man kann ja schon beurteilen wenn man jemand neben sich hat ob das den grad anpisst, und der war angepisst sonst hätt der kaum runtergeschalten und wär mir bis vor die Haustür gefolgt. Ich geb zu ich such mir öfter mal nen Gegner für nen Sprint.  Ausm Letzten Loch hab ich genauso wenig gepfiffen sonst hätte ich das sicherlich nicht gemacht, ich weiß ja genau was ich kann ( Ich logge meine Daten beim Fahren ich weis also genau was ich kann und was nicht ), und nen 2km Sprint bekomm ich noch problemlos hin, danach ist zwar mein Körper komplett fertig, aber ich brauch hin und wieder dieses Extrem Auspowern, und dann jag ich eben gern mal Autos oder Fahrradfahrer die mir den Eindruck machen als würde es ihr Ego ankratzen wenn sie überholt werden, und davon gibt es glücklicherweise genug
> 
> 
> Bei Grafikkarten könnte man sich eher beschweren warum sie überhaupt nen VGA ausgang bekommen haben wenn es damals schon Digital ging
> ...



Vielleicht entspringt auch alles deiner Fantasie und eigentlich sitzt du mit 200kg im Gaming Stuhl .. alles was du schreibst, kennst und machst ist mir völlig egal 

Du musst in deiner Fantasie ja unheimlich erfolgreich sein und Kohle ohne Ende haben, nicht wahr?


----------



## Gorgomir (13. Februar 2019)

Kann mir jemand ein Slope Style Bike bis 450€ empfehlen oder brauchbare und nicht zu teure Teile wie Rahmen, Gabel und LR? Muss für den Anfang nichts besonderes sein, nur stabil.


----------



## Firefox83 (14. Februar 2019)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein Slope Style Bike bis 450€ empfehlen oder brauchbare und nicht zu teure Teile wie Rahmen, Gabel und LR? Muss für den Anfang nichts besonderes sein, nur stabil.



schau doch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nach. Neu bis 450€, weiss ich nicht ob da nur Gurken verkauft werden und du damit glücklich wirst.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Februar 2019)

@Gorgomir, 
Eigentlich gibts in dem Preisbereich nicht arg viel oder nur mit sehr viel Glück, da ich allerdings Platzmangel hab würde ich mich evtl, von meinem Bike Nr. 6 Trennen das ist allerdings in Einzelteilen und nicht komplett, ich wollt mir daraus nen Slopestyle bauen. An Teilen hätte ich nen Giant Yukon Rahmen ( wurde damals gerne als Slopestyle benutzt ) und ne Marzorchi Bomber Gabel ( ne echte von 2004 aus Italien und keine aus China ) 
So würde das als Dirtbike aussehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder willst du nen reines Slopestyle, also nen Trial Bike, das sind die  Teile mit extrem kleinen Rahmen und ohne Sattel, das sind eigentlich reinrassige Slopestyle Bikes, das andere sind Dirtbikes mit dennen man aber auch Slope fahren kann wenn sie die passende Geometrie haben, es gibt auch Dirtbikes die eher für Pumptracks ausgelegt sind. Als beispiel hier mein Dirtbike mit dem ich Pumptracks fahre



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@S754 nein Kaltmacher war einer der ersten Deutschen Communitys die sich auf Wasserkühlungen spezialisiert hatten.


----------



## Gorgomir (14. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte schon mal ein Dirt Bike nehem, du meintest, dass die nicht stabil genug sind und mir auch bei kleinen Drops schon brechen können. Auf was sollte ich bei der Geometrie achten, ich habe davon gar keine Ahnung. 

Was sollen die Teile kosten?


----------



## dekay55 (14. Februar 2019)

Ja ich erinnere mich wage das du gesagt hast das du damit Downhill fahren willst.  Das  Verhältnis vom Abstand des Trettlagers zum Steuerrohr  is wichtig, der Stack to Reach.
Je Kürzer der Abstand von Steuerrohr zu Trettlager auf die Länge gesehen, und je  höher der Abstand in der Höhe gesehen, desto eher kann man damit Slopestyle fahren. Aber ich warn dich vor, auch nen Slopestyle ist nicht so Stabil da die dinger ungefedert sind kommt es einzig und allein auf die Dynamische Bewegung vom Fahrer drauf an wie gut das  ding nen Drop wegsteckt deswegen ist es auch möglich nen XC Rahmen als Slopestyle zu nutzen, nen Slope sowie Trial sollen so Leicht wie nur irgend möglich sein, und nen Drop ins Flat kann selbst das stabilste Downhill Bike zerstören wenn man nicht Dynamisch fährt, und je kleiner und leichter so nen Bike desto mehr kann man damit Spielen, Physik ganz einfach, weniger Bewegte Masse ist Dynamischer als eine große bewegte Masse Stichwort Massenträgheit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgomir (14. Februar 2019)

Ah, gut, das kann ich nach vollziehen. Richtiges Down Hill fahre ich eh nicht, da ich nicht das Geld für einen richtigen Down Hiller habe und es mir ohne zu gefährlich währe. Ich will nur Treppen runter brettern, Bunny Hops und Drops von erst mal max. 50cm machen, Wheelies und Flat Tricks. Für mich ist nur wichtig, dass stabil genug ist um damit auch mal abseits der Straße und ganz leichtes DH zu fahren. Nichts wildes, da mir meine Knochen lieb sind und ich keine Lust auf irgendwelche Krankenhausaufentalte habe. ^^


----------



## dekay55 (14. Februar 2019)

50cm Drop, wie gesagt damit kannst du nen  Downhill Bike töten wenn du blöd ins Flat nen Drop machst, Acht mal genau bei meinen Dirtbike auf die Felge hinten, dann wirst du die Delle und den Höhenschlag sehen, das ne verdammt Stabile Felge eigentlich, trotzdem hab ich die bei nem 30cm Drop getötet. 

Ich hab nen kleines problem damit was zu empfehlen wenns zu schrott gefahren wird durch Fahrerfehler wird mir noch am ende die Schuld in die schuhe geschoben, töten kannst du jedes Bike, die Stabilität macht grobe Fahrfehler auch nicht Wett, das ist das problem.   
Leichtes Downhill, da fällt JEDES absolut jedes Slopestyle raus, und die meisten Dirtbikes genauso, in der Regel haben diese Bikes eigentlich garkeine Bremse oder nur eine einzige. Downhill ist damit absolut unmöglich zu realisieren, außer du kaufst dir nen Hybrid in form eines Fully Dirtbikes, aber da kostet nen Rahmen allein Nackt ohne irgendwas schon weit über 1000€ 

Ih glaube genau an dem Punkt war die Diskussion letztes Jahr schonmal angelangt.  

Entweder du lässt den Slopestyle Krempel und kaufst dir was Enduro mässiges, oder du lässt den Downhill krempel und kaufst dir was in richtung Slopestyle, aber diese Bikes sind so dermassend Speziel das man damit eben tatsächlich nur eine einzige Sache machen kann, warum besitze ich wohl 5 Bikes die ich alle benutze.  Allein schon 2km mit nem Slopestyle oder nem Dirtbike auf der Straße fahren und du schiebst das Teil lieber statt zu Fahren.


----------



## Gorgomir (14. Februar 2019)

Leichtes Down Hill ist bei mir alles auch ein Baumarkt Bike schafft, ich glaube, dass wir beide da von ganz unterschiedlichen Dimensionen reden. xD Ich bin mitlerweile was sowas angeht wieder jemand der erst mal lernen muss zu stehen und erste Schritte zu machen. Ich kaufe mir für en Anfang auch nichts teures weil ich WEISS, dass ich eh absolut ALLES kaputt bekomme, da ist es dann nicht so schade ums Geld. Das erste was ich eh mache bei einem gebrauchten Bike ist vorne und hinten neue Bremsanlagen drauf zu bauen, nur mit einer Hinterradbremse fahre ich nicht durch die Gegend. 

Ich schiebe dir auch nichts in die Schuhe, aber deine Position kann ich gut verstehen. Ich halte Giftschlangen und sehr gifitge Spinnen und bin mit Vorschlägen und Rat noch vorsichtiger, da es in diesem Falle um Leben und Tod geht oder zumindest um bleibende Schäden bis hin zu Amputationen. 

Ich habe mal mit nem BMX zwei sätze Felgen an einem Tag nur durch Wheelies und Bunny Hops vollkommen zerstört und die waren eigentlich recht stabil. Mitlerweile bin ich schon meinen Knochen zu liebe vorsichtiger und bretter auch nirgends mehr wie ein Irrer runter. Würde ich mir einen echten Down Hiller kaufen, könntest du mich spätestens im August im Krankenhaus besuchen, alleine die Möglichkeit verleitet schon.  Aber ehrlich, ich suche einfach nur etwas stabiles mit dem etwas Spaß haben kann und nichts für den Bike Park, keine großen Drops. 

Was zur Hölle sind das eigentlich für Trial Bikes: YouTube Die scheinen verdammt robust zu sein, wobei ich SOLCHE Sache nicht vor habe. 

Das hier meine ich mit leichtem Down Hill: YouTube Ist eine der Halden hier in Hamm, da sind wir früher mit solchen MTBs runter: Zuendapp MTB, Fully, Blue 3.0, 24er Mountainbike | real, 200 DM Baumarkt Qualität, manchmal war es auch ein billiges BMX. ^^ 

Du bewegst dich glaube ich in etwas wilderen Gefilden als ich.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Februar 2019)

So robust sind die garnicht, das sind die Slopestyle Bikes. Und bei Fabio muss man bedenken, das ist ein absoluter Profi der damit sein Geld verdient wenn das Bike schrott ist gibts eben nen neues vom Sponsor.

Btw das auf dem Letzten Video ist kein Downhill, das ist nen Stink normaler SingelTrail, sowas fahre ich mit meinem All Mountain, bei sowas wirst du mit nem  Dirtbike eh kein Spass haben weil  du die dinger nur im Stehen fahren kannst, bedenke bei nem Dirt und Slopestyle gilt, je kleiner der Rahmen desto Besser. In der Regel Fahr ich Rahmengröße 20-22" mein Dirtbike hat ein 14" Rahmen, selbst mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze kannst du nicht gescheit Pedalieren wegen der Reach to Stack Geometrie, abgesehen davon das die Schaltung wenn überhaupt vorhanden so kurz untersetzt ist das du vieleicht 20km hinbekommst bei 80 Kurbelumdrehungen, wie gesagt ich Schiebe mein Dirtbike meistens dorthin wo ich fahren will, selbst mit Kompromissen ist das *******, damit mein ich z.b ne Schaltung und Bremsen zu verbauen, die Schaltung ist das erste was dir Abreist 

Ich beweg mich weniger in Wilderen Gefilde sondern ich bewege eher die  Bikes nach ihrem Einsatzzweck 


Und ja ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt auch sehr sehr gut, ich war auch mal so im Denken, nachdem ich aber 2 Hochwertige Teure Bikes zu Schrott gefahren hatte hab ich der Realität ins Auge gesehen, deswegen hab ich 5 Bikes im einsatz, weil ich einfach zu viel machen will was mit einem spezifischen Bike nicht machbar ist ohne Kompromisse einzugehen.


Edit : Such mal in Ebay Kleinanzeigen nach nem Bergamont Kiez ( 040 ) das sind recht günstige Dirtbikes aufm Gebrauchtmarkt die es als Dirt und Slopestyle gibt.

z.b
BERGAMONT KIEZ DIRT, sehr guter Zustand! in Hessen - Kassel | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Oder  
Dirt bike《26 Zoll》Bergamont Kiez 040 singlespeed!!!! in Niedersachsen - Hagen im Bremischen | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Wohl in deiner Gegend 
Bergamont kiez flow m dirtbike mountainbike in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Nottuln | eBay Kleinanzeigen



Edit : Ach ganz vergessen, in der Regel haben Trial Bikes 24" Räder und keine 26" wie die Dirtbikes, viele Slopestyler fahren auch mit 24" rum.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Februar 2019)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> Leichtes Down Hill ist bei mir alles auch ein Baumarkt Bike schafft, ...



Diese Kombination würde ich mir nicht mal gedanklich antun. 
Damit irgendwo herunter zu fahren ist für mich die Definition von "wie ein Irrer".
Ernsthaft, vielleicht habt ihr ja andere Bikes in den Märkten zu kaufen aber mit diesen Bruchbuden ist alles außer Straße zu fahren Wahnsinn.
Qualitativ hochwertigere Bikes kosten ihr Geld nicht ganz ohne Grund und Schnäppchen kann man auch da machen.

Für mich stellen Baumarkt Räder das Pendant zu Aldi-PC's dar. Die sind auch nicht unbedingt schlecht aber für VR-Gaming eben auch nicht geeignet, auch nicht wenn man nochmal 500€ reinstecken würde. Dasselbe gilt für die Baumarkt-Bikes.

@dekay55: da hast du aber ein paar schicke Bikes rausgesucht. Da komm ich ja fast selber ins grübeln, speziell beim 2ten Link (400€).


----------



## dekay55 (14. Februar 2019)

Ja ich weis, das Bergamont Kiez liegt mir schon lange im Auge bzw der Rahmen, vor allem das 040 wie das im Zweiten Link, aber da siegt  mein Verstand der mir sagt das ich genug Bikes hab  Aber mal wieder Geputzt und neue Reifen dann sieht das Teil aus dem Zweiten Link wirklich sehr Edel aus.


----------



## Gorgomir (14. Februar 2019)

Fabio ist echt ein Profi, was der macht würde bei mir im Krankenhaus enden, da ich 

Also ich bin mit nem BMX früher überall hingefahren, war zwar bergauf etwas anstrengend, störte mch aber nicht. Sind Dirt Bikes etwa noch schlimmer? Dann kaufe ich mir lieber ein Wegwerf BMX, das wenigstens in jede Mülltonne wenn es schrott ist.  

Zu spots die etwas weiter weg sind, packe ich das Bike eh ins Auto, ich fahre keine 10-20 Km um mich auzutoben und dann kaputt zurück zu radeln.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Februar 2019)

Ja Früher in meiner jungend bin ich auch mit nem BMX rumgefahren, wenn ich das heut machen würde endet das in Gelenkschmerzen  Aber da ist jeder anders, nen Dirtbike is aber  noch eher Fahrbarer als ein BMX. Schau dir doch einfach mal eines der Bergamonts an, geh hin fahr ne Proberunde und das weist du ja obs dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Gorgomir (14. Februar 2019)

Wie groß bist du eigentlich? Ich bin ca. 1,72m groß, falls das hilft und brauche eh nicht viel Platz. xD

Jo, ich suche mal ein Bergamont und schaue es mir an, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Februar 2019)

185cm bin ich Groß, aber nicht die Größe allgemein ist wichtig sondern die Länge von den Beinen für die Rahmenhöhe, bei Dirtbikes aber wie gesagt ist das bisl anders.


----------



## Gorgomir (14. Februar 2019)

Das Bike wird auch mein anderes nicht ersetzen, aber solange ich nichts zum Mist bauen habe, verleitet mich mein normales MTB dazu und das will ich eben nicht kaputt machen. Meine Beinesind übrigens nicht sonderlich lang, auf dem BMX konnte ich relativ bequem sitzen und treten. Kleiner sein hat schon manchmal seine Vorteile, dafür habe ich es beim Klettern nicht so leicht. 

Der Fabio ist ja mit seinem Slope ohne Schaltung ganz schön flott und lange unterwegs, aber der wird auch Beine aus Stahl haben. xD

Was mir noch nicht klar ist: Warum sollen kleine Drops für ein Dirt Bike gefährlicher sein, als diese Jumps? Die fliegen doch teilweise recht hoch und weit, ist die Belastung und vor allem Fehleranfälligkeit nicht viel höher?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Februar 2019)

Na, genießt ihr das Wetter auch? Die letzten 3 Tage schön mal Touren gemacht, wobei gestern die längste war. Heute mache ich mal Pause und das Fahrrad schön sauber gemacht. Sieht man schön die Macken und Kratzer die sich langsam häufen :/ Aber so ist das nunmal. Gestern einen neuen Mantel für hinten bestellt, der ist komplett unten nun. Nächsten Monat kommt dann eine neue Kette drauf





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach km 15 sieht man richtig, wie ich mich übelst verfahren habe  Dort wollte ich überhaupt nicht landen, sondern wollte um den See fahren

Ab 1:23 sieht man auch richtig wie ich zur Burg hochfahre und die Geschwindigkeit ziemlich in den Keller geht  Musste mich ziemlich hoch kämpfen, aber die Fahrt runter war absolut geil 
Die Aussicht ist nicht übel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2019)

Sehr schön!

Ich war dieses Wochenende etwas beschäftigt aber immerhin habe ich es geschafft, heute noch für zwei Stunden in den Wald hochzufahren und ein bisschen aus der Hängematte heraus zu arbeiten.


----------



## Firefox83 (18. Februar 2019)

schöne Tour! 

ich wollte am Wochenende auch meinen Arsch auf dem Drahtesel schwingen, bin aber leider nicht dazu gekommen. Schade... 

PS: hat jemand von euch schon mal die Bremsflüssigkeit ausgewechselt und die Bremsen entlüftet? Alle raten mir davon ab. Ist das so schwierig beim MTB?


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Februar 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> PS: hat jemand von euch schon mal die Bremsflüssigkeit ausgewechselt und die Bremsen entlüftet? Alle raten mir davon ab. Ist das so schwierig beim MTB?



Ja und nicht schwierig. Zumindest wenn man weiß, was man tut und ne gewisse handwerkliche Sorgfältigkeit an den Tag legt. Am besten suchst du dir beim Bremsenhersteller oder Youtube ne ausführliche Anleitung für deine Bremse, wobei Youtube auch manchmal Quatsch ist.
Ansonsten lass die Finger davon, ist schließlich die Bremse.


----------



## Firefox83 (18. Februar 2019)

nun ja, ich traue mir das vollkommen zu, wechsle schliesslich beim Motorrad auch selber die Bremsflüssigkeit, trotzdem habe ich von erfahrenen Schraubern den Tipp bekommen, lieber gleich neue Bremsen zu kaufen als sie neu zu befüllen und entlüften.

Habe nämlich das Problem, dass die vordere Bremse an Bremskraft verloren hat. Tippe mal stark auf Luft im System.

so eine Hexerei wird es wohl nicht sein, aber vermutlich eine Geduldsprobe. ich habe die XT M785 Bremsen


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Februar 2019)

Ja wenn du das am Motorrad schaffst, dann erst recht beim Fahrrad.
Du lässt ja nicht erst die ganze Flüssigkeit ab, sodass alles voller Luft ist, sondern drückst einfach die neue Flüssigkeit durch.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Februar 2019)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Na, genießt ihr das Wetter auch? Die letzten 3 Tage schön mal Touren gemacht, wobei gestern die längste war. Heute mache ich mal Pause und das Fahrrad schön sauber gemacht. Sieht man schön die Macken und Kratzer die sich langsam häufen :/ Aber so ist das nunmal. Gestern einen neuen Mantel für hinten bestellt, der ist komplett unten nun. Nächsten Monat kommt dann eine neue Kette drauf
> Nach km 15 sieht man richtig, wie ich mich übelst verfahren habe  Dort wollte ich überhaupt nicht landen, sondern wollte um den See fahren
> 
> Ab 1:23 sieht man auch richtig wie ich zur Burg hochfahre und die Geschwindigkeit ziemlich in den Keller geht  Musste mich ziemlich hoch kämpfen, aber die Fahrt runter war absolut geil
> Die Aussicht ist nicht übel



Schöne Bilder, hab das Wochenende auch mal genutzt und mein Fully im Wald durch Schlamm und Schneereste gezogen. 
Da hätte ich wohl auch lieber auf der Straße bleiben sollen. 

Seh ich das richtig? NUR 600 Höhenmeter? Besuch mich mal im Erzgebirge.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, hab das Wochenende auch mal genutzt und mein Fully im Wald durch Schlamm und Schneereste gezogen.
> Da hätte ich wohl auch lieber auf der Straße bleiben sollen.
> 
> Seh ich das richtig? NUR 600 Höhenmeter? Besuch mich mal im Erzgebirge.



Ach lass mal. Fahre hier jeden Tag Steigungen und bin mit den vorhandenen schon ausgelastet genug, wenn man die täglich fahren muss. Außerdem bin ich mit meiner Oberschenkelmuskulatur ziemlich zufrieden und es muss nicht noch mehr sein


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Februar 2019)

Man nimmt, was man bekommt.
Kann nicht jeder in den Alpen leben. Bin schon froh, dass ich das Bergische vor der Haustür habe. Auf Ebenen würde ich mich selbst ohne MTB unwohl fühlen. Deswegen fahre ich auch nie Richtung Niederrhein oder Holland.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Februar 2019)

Ist jemand von euch auch Läufer, bzw hatte mal Knieprobleme? War heute mal wieder Laufen nach 4 Tagen Pause und habe wieder Knieschmerzen bekommen, die ich jetzt schon seit 2-3 Wochen habe. Jedes Mal, wenn ich so ca 3km laufe, fängt mein eines Knie an zu schmerzen. Beim Fahrradfahren, gehen, etc ist alles fein. Ich will es jetzt aus einer Kombination von neuen Schuhen und Pause versuchen. Wie lange würdet ihr empfehlen? 2-3 Wochen?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2019)

Das hatte ich mal ... die 20Kg überflüssigen Gewichts zu verlieren hat geholfen. Seit dem kann ich wieder ohne Knieprobleme laufen.

Aber ansonsten könnte das natürlich auch an den Schuhen liegen, an deiner Art zu laufen, oder anderen Dingen  von denen ich noch weniger Ahnung habe.

Du könntest auch einen Fachexperten aufsuchen und danach fragen. Hausarzt oder Sportmediziner wären hier die richtige erste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Februar 2019)

Ne, Gewicht ist fein und nachdem ich halt gestärkt war auch nie wieder Schmerzen gehabt. Laufe ja jetzt schon seit 4 Jahren, aber ist immer noch mein erstes Paar. Die Schuhe sind halt alt und verbraucht. Deswegen eben eine Kombination aus Schuhe und Ruhepause. Den Arztaufwand würde ich jetzt erstmal hinten anstellen, derzeit viel wichtigeres zu tun, vor allem weil es halt nicht akut ist


----------



## FetterKasten (23. Februar 2019)

Wenn du schon seit 2-3 Wochen Knieschmerzen hast und trotzdem läufst, ist es ja kein Wunder, dass es nicht besser wird.

Da wir nicht wissen, was du am Knie hast, solltest du mal zum Orthopäden gehen, wenn es nicht besser wird.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Februar 2019)

Grad fast hingelegt, weil ich bei einer Landung von der Pedale abrutschte. Das gab nen Schuss Adrenalin ins Blut.
Erinnert mich wieder daran, dass man evtl. doch mehr als nur nen Helm tragen sollte. Bin zwar bisher noch sturzfrei, seit ich das Jeffsy habe, aber das wird nicht ewig so bleiben.

Bin noch erkältet, aber bei diesem Wetter zieht es einen aufs Rad, selbst wenn man sich dann nach der Tour die Lunge fast raushustet.
Allen Radlern wünsche ich spaßige Touren und eine heile Ankunft.


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Februar 2019)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch auch Läufer, bzw hatte mal Knieprobleme? War heute mal wieder Laufen nach 4 Tagen Pause und habe wieder Knieschmerzen bekommen, die ich jetzt schon seit 2-3 Wochen habe. Jedes Mal, wenn ich so ca 3km laufe, fängt mein eines Knie an zu schmerzen. Beim Fahrradfahren, gehen, etc ist alles fein. Ich will es jetzt aus einer Kombination von neuen Schuhen und Pause versuchen. Wie lange würdet ihr empfehlen? 2-3 Wochen?




habe bzw. hatte ein ähnliches Leiden, nach 30-40min Joggen fingen auch meine Knie an zu schmerzen und musste die Runde abbrechen. ich hatte am Anfang mein Tempo stark gedrosselt (von 5min/km auf langsame 8-9min/km), und jogge mehrheitlich nur noch auf Waldwegen, dafür renne ich heute bis zu einer Stunde lang schmerzensfrei. Asfaltstrassen meide ich so gut es geht. meine Pace konnte ich bis auf 6min/km verbessern, bei einem durschnittlichen Puls von ca. 145.

Die Schuhen sind vermutlich nach 4 Jahren durch. Die Sohle wird seine dämpfenden Eigenschaften verloren haben. Ich würde mich in einem Fachgeschäft beraten lassen. Heute gibt es so viele verschiedenen Laufschuhen. Ach Ja, bei Schmerzen hilft nur schonen und langsam wiedereinsteigen.

viel erfolg! 

edit: ich spüre das Knie aber auch beim Radfahren. bei einer langen Tour fängt das linke Knie an zu stechen. bin vermutlich körperlich so was von kaputt


----------



## Offset (25. Februar 2019)

Vorfußlauf lernen ist langfristig wohl das vernünftigste, dann braucht man keine Hightech laufschuhe. Oder einfach nicht laufen, so mach ich es


----------



## Kuhprah (3. März 2019)

Kennt wer von euch nen Forum für Kajak paddeln? Ich find da irgendwie nix gescheites. Mit 10 Usern etc. ist es etwas witzlos


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2019)

4-paddlers.com

outdoorseiten.net/forum/forumdisplay.php/25-Touren-auf-dem-Wasser

seekajakforum.de


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. März 2019)

Heute 2 Stunden am Stück mit dem Fully durch die Gegend auf befestigter Straße geheizt. Man, war das ein Wind. Wollte so in etwa das Tempo fahren, welches ich von meinem anderen Rad gewohnt bin. Das Ergebnis ist, dass ich den stärksten Muskelkater überhaupt an den Oberschenkeln habe. Wenn die Beine gestreckt sind, denke ich, dass die Muskulatur sich gleich von den Sehnen löst. Angewinkelt geht es halbwegs.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (Neustadt Weinstraße) gesehen. Also gegen das Teil hat jedes meiner Komponenten absolut lächerlich ausgesehen  Der Federweg und das Durchmesser der Federgabel alleine schon. Heftig.
Die Bremsscheiben sehen echt gut aus.

Aber es sieht auch verdammt schwer aus. Kann das wer abschätzen?

Das allerschlimmste: Hat er sich einfach eine rosane Klingel dran gemacht


----------



## FetterKasten (17. März 2019)

Torque CF 7.0 | CANYON DE

Obs genau diese Version ist, kA


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. März 2019)

Gerade mal 0,8 kg schwerer als meines  Aber die Bremsscheiben sind gar nicht mal so teuer. Ich weiß welche ich mir als nächstes hole


----------



## dekay55 (19. März 2019)

Tja ich kann dir sogar sagen wo er war  Hohe Loog und die Burgtrail, extrem Anfordernde Singel Trail. 

So besonders is das Canyon aber auch nicht, die Gabel ich sag mal Standart im Enduro bereich  ( Rock Shox Lyric sacken schwer  ) Warum der nen Fox Float 2 verbaut hat is mir Fraglich, ich würde dem Dämpfer nicht mehr trauen auch wenn er nach der Rückruf Aktion von Fox umgebaut wurde. 

Die Bremssscheiben, ja die sind billig, und zwar im Wahrsten sinne des Wortes. Die CenterLine scheiben sind gelinde gesagt Murks, Verziehen sich extrem Schnell, Bremsleistung so lala, Fading schnell spürbar. 
Ich fahre auf meiner Guide R ( 2 Teilige 4 Kolben Sättel ) die Avid G2 Cleansweep, klar mit 40€ Pro Scheibe net grad billig, aber in Kombination mit der Guide sind die echt Genial, verziehen null Komma gar nicht, Verschleißen kaum, Bremsleistung ist nicht nur Besser sondern auch besser Dosierbar, Fading ist nicht ganz extrem ( wobei das Grundsätzlich ein Problem ist von so kleinen Leichtgewicht 4 Kolben Bremsen ) Aber die ham auch nen Nachteil, sobald sie bisl Feucht sind Quietschen die Teile wenn man nur Wenig bremst, und sie wiegen ein klein Wenig mehr als ne Normale Scheibe weil die ziemlich Massiv aufgebaut ist aber dadurch sehr viel Mehr Hitze aufnehmen kann als diese total zerklüfteten Instabile Scheiben, das macht sich eben Bemerkbar besonders bei kleinen Bremssättel die nicht so viel Hitze ableiten können ist es von vorteil wenn die Scheibe viel viel Hitze Ableiten kann. 
Das ganze wird sicherlich auch für die Code R gelten der unterschied liegt eigentlich nur darin das die Code R Einteilig Geschmiedete 4 Kolben Sättel hat


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. März 2019)

Das kann sein, dass er dort war. Werde dieses Jahr auch in die Richtung verziehen und dort mein Unwesen treiben. Ab Neustadt wird es ja aber dann langweilig. Alles flach, kaum Wald, etc.

Muss ja nichts besonderes sein, dass mein Fahrrad dagegen abstinkt  Die Federgabel war gegen meine halt schon echt massiv. Und was die Bremsscheibe angeht, mag sie zwar für deinen Gebrauch Müll sein, aber das Schlimmste was meine durchmachen muss, ist einmal von 50 auf 25 runter bremsen und dann von 50 auf 0 in vllt 20 Metern. Das ist, wenn ich den Berg hier runter bretter. Sonst fahre ich ja nur Feldwege, usw.

Und das ist meine derzeitige, die Standardmässig verbaut war, da kann die andere nur besser sein

Shimano ACERA Bremsscheibe SM-RT30 160mm Center Lock kaufen | Bike-Discount


----------



## dekay55 (20. März 2019)

Glaub mir, ich mach weniger mit der Bremse, die hab ich auf meinem AM das ich überwiegend nur auf der Strasse bewege. 
Aber  wenn du denkst das die Scheiben auch noch in ner Shimano Bremse gut funktionieren ok

Und ich sagte nicht das die Scheiben speziell für meinen Gebrauch Müll sind, wie gesagt ich hab die auf meinem AM und damit fahre ich Nichtmal ins Gelände 


Aber wer eben auf Solche Bremsscheiben steht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bezieh mich hier Tatsächlich sogar auf die unzähligen Tests mit den Centerline Scheiben und nicht auf meine eigene Erfahrung, ich bin die Dinger nen Tag gefahren um zu sehen wie hoch der unterschied ist zu den Avid G2CS ( die ich seit fast 3 jahren schon Fahre, davor aufm Dirtbike mit ner Avid Juicy 5 )


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. März 2019)

Hm okay. Krass. Dachte die würden nur im Extremgebrauch abstinken. Na gut, dann lasse ich die Finger davon. Ich fahre auch im Stadtbetrieb ziemlich Verschleißfördernd. Schon öfters Passanten gehört die dachten, dass ich jetzt voll in das Auto rein fahre, weil ich stark runter bremse. Aber im Moment habe ich auch gar keinen Grund zu wechseln


----------



## Krolgosh (20. März 2019)

Die Bremsscheibe würde ich auch mit als erstes bei dem Bike ausstauschen. 

Ich spiel nämlich im Moment durchaus mit dem Gedanken mir das Torque CF 9.0 zu holen. Und da sind die SRAM Centerline halt wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## dekay55 (20. März 2019)

Siehste und das mein ich, die Centerline sind ab 85kg Systemgewicht schon massiv überfordert, Das ist auch im Stadtbetrieb nicht förderlich wenn die Scheibe nicht auskühlt, oder beim ersten Regentropfen auf die Heiße scheibe die sich sofort verzieht. 

Wenn ich so Sachen sagen, dann bin ich niemals so extrem ICH bezogen das ich nur von mir ausgehe, auch wenn das 90% der Menschen machen  
Das hat mich glaub ich bisl geärgert das mir das  unterstellt wurde.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. März 2019)

Och, ich ginge nicht davon aus, dass du das nur auf dich beziehst. Dachte du beziehst dich auf das Fahrrad und das ist halt für Downhill gemacht und das fahre ich ja nicht. Ich bin ja reiner Stadtfahrer, bzw Wald- und Feldwege und ab und zu mal paar harmlose Singletrails. Das sind ja ganz andere Anforderungen. Irgendeine Berechtigung müssen solche Scheiben ja haben, sonst wären sie ja nicht auf dem Markt, bzw man würde sie nicht an so ein richtig teures Fahrrad montieren


----------



## dekay55 (20. März 2019)

Also ich bin manchmal schon sehr Risiko Freudig, aber so verrückt das ich mit ner Sram Guide R Downhill fahre bin ich nicht  Dafür ist die kleine gar nicht ausgelegt. Downhill fahr ich nur mit Magura MT5.  Und ey ich wohn im Flachland und die meisten Kilometer Schrubb ich hier, ich bin kein reiner Downhill Fahrer. 

Richtig Teuer ist das  jetzt auch nicht für nen Carbon Enduro, und warum die Komponenten an den Bike sind, na ist ganz Einach, Canyon hat nen Partnervertrag mit SRAM, und deswegen Findest du Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremse, Scheiben, Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Innenlager, alles von SRAM. 
Das ist einfach die Günstige Standart ausführung die weniger gekostet hat als mein AM aus Alu, 
Wo es interessant wird beim Torque ist mit der guten Austattung, aber da ist es logisch das es gleich mal 1500€ mehr kostet und bei 4800€ Liegt, wenn die Gabel allein schon 1400€ Kostet ( im Gegensatz zu der Günstigen 700€ Rockshox ) Und beim Dämpfer sieht es auch nicht so viel anders aus.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. März 2019)

Ich fahr nun schon seit 2014 ein Canyon Torque (EX Vertride) und bin bisher echt extrem zufrieden damit. Man muss aber sagen das ich bisher auch noch nichts vom Support gebraucht hab da ich eh fast alles selber mache. Weil was ich so gehört hab ist vom Kundendienst her Canyon etz nicht sooo zum empfehlen. 

Die "kleineren" Modelle sparen eben, wie *dekay55* sagte, an der Ausstattung.. aber selbst das "große" hat noch paar Kleinigkeiten die ich ändern würde.


----------



## dekay55 (20. März 2019)

Ich glaub es gibt nie nen Komplett Bike wo man nichts nach seinen Wünschen tauschen würde, daher finde ich es immer Löblich wenn es die Rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt und man sich die Bikes selbst aufbaut, bietet Canyon ja auch an 

Und ja Support und Canyon is so ne Sache, hatte mal nen Canyon Nerve ES bis der Rahmenbruch uns scheidete.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. März 2019)

Mondscheinradeln... War gestern im Wald so hell, dass das Licht die Sicht eher behinderte. Richtig schicke Atmosphäre.
Was liegt dann auf der Abfahrt mitten aufm dem Weg? Eine nach vorne gerichtete Baumkrone, die sich nicht umfahren oder überspringen lässt. Erste richtige Vollbremsung gemacht. Die Stopper von SRAM taugen. 

edit:
Fuhr mir eben einer auf so nem Miniaturmopped durch den Wald auf der Abfahrt entgegen. Wäre fast aus seinem Kopf gelandet. 
Gibt es da nicht bessere Strecken für dieses Spielzeug?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. März 2019)

Bin heute auch einen Singletrail runter, mit 20-30, dicke Steine und Wurzeln auf dem Weg. Ohne Schutzausrüstung. Mehrmals das Hinterrad abgehoben und ohne gute Bremsen hätte es mich öfters abgelegt. Dann mit 40 den Waldweg runter gedonnert, ein Ast im Rad oder ein Hindernis, das ich übersehe und es hätte im Krankenhaus geendet. Aber es war mega geil  Und die Bremsen sind schon echt verdammt gut, du stehst echt schnell. Bis jetzt nichts verzogen, nichts angelaufen und ich fahre echt wie ein Depp. Ich bereue das Fahrrad überhaupt nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hach, mein Baby <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. März 2019)

Lass dich von diesem Stammtischgelaber hier nicht verrückt machen, sondern fahr mit deinem Rad und hab Spaß.

Canyon verbaut sicherlich keine schlechten Bremsscheiben (erst recht in diesem Preissegement) und hat diesbezüglich auch mehr Fachwissen, als was du hier liest.
Die verbauen auch genauso FOX Gabeln und Dämpfer, auch beim Torque, aber die sind halt teurer wie RockShox.
Dass der Antrieb von SRAM ist, liegt daran, dass Shimano bei den modernen 1x MTB Antrieben von SRAM überholt wurde, Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte usw.
Viele Räder gibt es in ner Shimano und in einer SRAM Variante, dass für jeden was dabei ist.

Wenn du gerne über Technik liest usw. würd ich dir eher ein fachspezifischeres Forum (zb. MTB Forum oder so) empfehlen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (21. März 2019)

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr einen Satz Magura MT Trail geholt und mit 203 mm Shimano XT Scheiben kombiniert. Vorher hatte ich Avid Elixir 3 mit den gleichen Scheiben, die gingen mir im Sommer auf Abfahrten permanent fest. 
Die Maguras juckt das alles überhaupt nicht, die gehen einfach immer, egal wieviel man bremst


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztes Jahr einen Satz Magura MT Trail geholt und mit 203 mm Shimano XT Scheiben kombiniert. Vorher hatte ich Avid Elixir 3 mit den gleichen Scheiben, die gingen mir im Sommer auf Abfahrten permanent fest.
> Die Maguras juckt das alles überhaupt nicht, die gehen einfach immer, egal wieviel man bremst



Ich hab die Magura MT5 (4Kolben) mit 203er XT Scheibe vorne, die MT4 (2Kolben) mit 185er XT Scheibe hinten.

Bremskraft ist klasse, mit den Performance-Belägen rubbeln sie leicht.

Jetzt habe ich die Race-Beläge drauf, und damit ist das ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so geil. Vorne rubbelt sie jetzt extrem, und die Dosierbarkeit ist schon echt grenzwertig. Aber Bremskraft ist krank. 


Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass die Shimano Bremsscheiben etwas schneller verschleißen, wenn man sie mit den Magura Belägen fährt. Ich hab vorne nach 3000km noch den zweiten Satz Bremsbeläge drin, und die Scheibe sieht langsam etwas mitgenommen aus. Ich schätze mal, dass die beim dritten Satz Beläge getauscht werden muss.


----------



## dekay55 (21. März 2019)

Das Rubbeln haben sehr viel mit XT scheiben auf der MT5, wenn ich aber Lese  3000km halten die Bremsbeläge da werde ich schon Neidig 
Ich bekomme die nach 500-600km Platt, wobei die Comfort Beläge jetzt tatsächlich mal länger halten, allerdings fahre ich auch Storm HC Scheiben, und die MT5 fahre ich nur auf meinen beiden Downhill Bikes. 
Die Race Beläge fand ich bisher echt am heftigsten von der Bremsleistung, bei Nässe neigen sie aber auch bei den Storm HC im Kalten zustand zum Rubbeln, aber nur minimal bis die Bremse warm wird. 

Bei Sram Guide R da haben jetzt meine Beläge tatsächlich mal ein Jahr durchgehalten, knapp 800km hab ich runtergespult ( evtl 100km mehr von den kleinen Fahrten ohne GPS Logger ) Druckpunkt hat sich zwar massiv verschoben, aber die beißt immer noch Kräftigst zu. 

@Fetterkasten, könntest du deine Anti Sympatie mir gegenüber einfach mal lassen und versuchen die Beiträge zu lesen wie sie da stehen. Falls du das nicht kannst Ignoriere mich doch einfach statt feindselig zu werden.  Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2019)

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich vorne nicht schon beim dritten Belagsatz bin. Der erste war nach etwa 1300km runter. 
Kann sein, dass ich einfach schon vergesslich werde. 

Hinten haben sie etwa 2700km gehalten.


Aber das Rubbeln der Race-Beläge mit der XT-Bremse vorne ist schon echt fies. Und die Dosierbarkeit wird echt grenzwertig, bei nassem Kopfsteinpflaster verliert man da auch schon mal ungewollt die Traktion.


----------



## dekay55 (22. März 2019)

1300km klingt mir eher Realistisch für vorne, hinten is ja was anderes.  Was mir grad einfällt der erste Satz Beläge in meiner 2016er MT5 die haben gegen Ende auch gerubbelt in Kombination mit Magura Standart scheiben, da waren zu letzt sogar kleine ecken am Belag ausgebrochen, das war auch der erste Belag den ich gewechselt hab obwohl er noch nicht an der Verschleisgrenze war. 

Trickstuff Dächle sollen ja auch gute Scheiben sein, ich glaub das werde ich mal in Kombination mit deren Beläge testen diesen Sommer.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. März 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Canyon verbaut sicherlich keine schlechten Bremsscheiben (erst recht in diesem Preissegement) und hat diesbezüglich auch mehr Fachwissen, als was du hier liest.



Würde dir mal nahelegen dich selbst mal ein wenig zu erkundigen. Die SRAM Centerline sind für den Zweck für dass das Bike eigentlich gebaut wurde nicht zu empfehlen.. du wirst definitiv nicht lange Spaß damit haben. 

Aber sprich natürlich nix dagegen sich in einem Fachspezifischeren Forum schlau zu machen, allerdings wirst du enttäuscht werden, weil dir da genau das gleiche gesagt wird.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. März 2019)

Natürlich gibt es immer was besseres, erst recht für extreme Belastungen.

Hier wird aber der Eindruck erweckt, dass die Bremsscheiben nichts taugen, selbst für nicht-Downhill. Und das ist nichts anderes als Gelaber.

Das trifft evtl. zu, wenn man 150kg wiegt und mit dauerhaft gezogener Bremse den Berg runter rollt, aber nicht im Normalfall.

Und Blutrache glaubt das anscheinend alles noch, obwohl er nur ganz normal Rad/MTB fährt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. März 2019)

Bin ganz froh, dass ich mich für ein All Mountain entschieden habe. Bei den gefahrenen Strecken sind 150 mm Federweg genau richtig. Hätte zwar gerne auch ein Capra, aber was bringt es mir, wenn man es nur selten ausfahren kann. https://www.yt-industries.com/media...RA27_CF_Pro_Race_Black_Magic_Cart_720x600.png
Gibt meiner Meinung nach kaum ein schöneres Rad.

Bin schon hochgespannt, wie sich demnächst die erste Tour auf meinem Fitnessbike anfühlen wird. Die letzten 6 Monate nur meinen Panzer bewegt. 
Denke, da sollten auf der der Hausstrecke gut 2 km/h mehr im Schnitt drin sein.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. März 2019)

Och, mir gefielen die Scheibenbremsen jetzt erstmal rein optisch. Wenn mir dann jemand sagt, dass die Scheiben wohl nicht so gut sind, werde ich erstmal hellhörig. Gleichzeitig sagt mir aber auch mein Verstand, dass wenn bei meinem extremen Fahrstil meine 10 Euro-Bremssscheiben super mitmachen, dass eine 30+ Bremsscheibe meinen Ansprüchen wohl genügen sollte. Aber auf jedem Markt gibt es halt auch überteuerten Mist.

Da aber mein Fahrrad seit 12.10 aber auch nur 1200 km runter hat, sollte es noch bisschen dauern, bis ich darüber nachdenken sollte die auszutauschen. Kette und Bremsbeläge sollten jetzt mal Priorität haben. Und da ich wirklich super zufrieden bin und gestern auch sehr schön gesehen habe, dass mein Fahrrad meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird und ich es ziemlich gut unter Kontrolle habe, handle ich derzeit nach dem Motto "Never change a running system"


----------



## Rage1988 (22. März 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es immer was besseres, erst recht für extreme Belastungen.
> 
> Hier wird aber der Eindruck erweckt, dass die Bremsscheiben nichts taugen, selbst für nicht-Downhill. Und das ist nichts anderes als Gelaber.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir in gewisser Weise Recht geben, aber das ist in allen Bereichen / Foren so und hat nichts mit dem Forum hier zu tun.
In jedem Bereich gibt es die Leute, die zum absolut Besten raten, obwohl dem Nutzer etwas einfacheres reichen würde.

Bei Kameras ist das auch echt lächerlich, denn da gibt es auch die Leute, die anderen eine Kamera für mehrere 1000€ aufschwatzen wollen, obwohl das gar nicht nötig ist.

Ich habe an meinem MTB auch die normalen Bremsen ab Werk dran. Bisher reichen die vollkommen aus. Wenn man extremer fährt, reichen sie vielleicht nicht mehr aus, das würde man aber merken und kann dann ja immer noch aufrüsten.
An meinem Rennrad hab ich sogar Seilzugbremsen mit Gummiklötzen dran und hey, die bremsen mich sogar mit 60Km/h noch zuverlässig ab.

Wenn ich in Foren etwas anfrage, schaue ich einfach, was alles kommt und suche mir dann etwas, was zu mir passt, auch wenn es da draußen noch etliche bessere Dinge gibt.
Man darf sich einfach nicht verrückt machen lassen und sollte auf seinen eigenen Verstand hören.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (23. März 2019)

Das ist ein guter Weg, eine Beratung ist immer dann am besten, wenn man selbst auch nicht ganz unwissend ist 
Am Rennrad würde ich mir aber tatsächlich bessere Bremsen wünschen. Habe vor 2 Jahren von einem uralten Ultegra System auf eine modernere 105er (ich glaube 5700) umgerüstet, das war schonmal um einiges besser, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich in Notsituationen gut bremsen kann. Es ist mit dem Rennrad ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl, da man stets alles - aber auch alles - im Blick haben muss. Mit dem MTB (das mit den Maguras) ist mir das Wurst, da kann ich gefühlt innerhalb von zwei Metern zum Stillstand kommen


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2019)

Beim RR muss die Bremsleistung halt auch erst Mal auf die Straße übertragen werden. Die Auflagefläche ist ja durchaus begrenzt.


----------



## FetterKasten (23. März 2019)

Mit der Auflagefläche hat das auf der Straße im Allgemeinen (auch bei Autos/Motorrädern usw.) nichts zu tun.
Auch bei nem Rennrad begrenzt ein "Stoppie" die Bremssleitung und nicht der Reifengrip.

Je mehr Auflagefläche ein Reifen hat, desto weniger Gewichtskraft pro cm². Und je mehr Kraft pro cm² desto mehr Grip kann aufgebaut werden. Diese beiden Effekte gleichen sich aus.

Im Gelände mit Schlamm/Geröll usw. sieht das aber natürlich anders aus.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. März 2019)

Hat hier jemand seine Kamera am MTB  am Lenker befestigt? Verwackelt das zu sehr? Klar, der Körper dämpft Stöße zusätzlich, aber merkt man den Unterschied?

Werde ich gleich mal testen.


----------



## Offset (23. März 2019)

Je nach dem wie die Kamera am Lenker festgemacht ist wird das Bild schon sehr wackelig. Am Körper ist das Bild auf jeden Fall ruhiger.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. März 2019)

Jupp, kommt auf die Strecke an. Für mich ist das okay, aber ich denke, manch einem könnte dabei übel werden.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. März 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand seine Kamera am MTB  am Lenker befestigt? Verwackelt das zu sehr? Klar, der Körper dämpft Stöße zusätzlich, aber merkt man den Unterschied?
> 
> Werde ich gleich mal testen.



Da wirst du dann kaum etwas erkennen, je nach Untergrund und Strecke. Da würde ich eher einen Body Gurt oder eine Kamera am Helm nutzen.
Wenn es professioneller sein soll, sollte man auch ein Gimbal besorgen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HU-6KnOF3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. März 2019)

Ich filmte mit der Kamera zuvor auf dem Motorrad. Dort war die Befestigung am Lenker unproblematisch. Fürs MTB ist das tatsächlich nicht optimal, wenn die Strecke ruppig ist.
Werde die Halterung wieder abmontieren. Mich nervt unnötiger Kram am Rad.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2019)

Hab mir gestern günstig ein Winora Town:Exp Evo gekauft. Sieht kaum aus wie ein Fahrrad, hat natürlich E-Antrieb aber macht einfach Laune im Bergischen damit zur Arbeit zu düsen XD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (8. April 2019)

Das ja Süß, optisch erinnert mich das teil sehr an eine Honda DAX selbst die Felgen sind ähnlich gehalten find ich mal richtig Genial, und an das auch wenn ich von E-Bikes eigentlich nichts halte, aber das lass ich durchgehen weil es sinn macht als kleiner City Flitzer und die Optik gar nicht mal schlecht.

Man achte mal auf die Silhouette, also wenn da nicht nen DAX Liebhaber unter den Designern war. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2019)

E-Bike als "Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor" fand ich auch immer doof, aber das ist eben so offensichtlich ein anderes Gefährt dass ich mir nicht wie ein Betrüger darauf vorkomme.
Ich musste die ganze Zeit an die Monkey denken, aber du hast Recht Dax ist noch ähnlicher.


----------



## dekay55 (8. April 2019)

Genau das der Punkt, das kein Pseudo Sport Bike sondern was nützliches. An die Monkey dacht ich zu erst aber verglichen mit der Dax glaub ich war das eine Anlehnung, auch die Felgen die sich so komplett von jedem City Klapprad unterscheiden, auf jeden fall nen kleiner Hingucker.


----------



## FetterKasten (8. April 2019)

Hat hier jmd zufällig Erfahrungen mit der Gewährleistung von SRAM gemacht?
Man kann als Kunde ja dort leider nicht selbst die Teile (hier bei mir: defekte Federgabel) einschicken, sondern es geht immer nur über den Händler.

Kann ich da zu einem x-beliebigen SRAM-Händler gehen oder muss das dort sein, wo ich gekauft habe?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. April 2019)

Leider nein. 

Ich vermisse die Abfahrten auf Schnee. Hoffentlich wird das nächsten Winter mal wenigstens für ne Woche halten.

Waren in letzter Zeit irgendwie zu viele Touren. Oberschenkelmuskulatur scheint ermüdet zu sein und kommt mit der Regeneration nicht hinterher. Ab Mittwoch werde ich pausieren.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> E-Bike als "Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor" fand ich auch immer doof, aber das ist eben so offensichtlich ein anderes Gefährt dass ich mir nicht wie ein Betrüger darauf vorkomme.
> Ich musste die ganze Zeit an die Monkey denken, aber du hast Recht Dax ist noch ähnlicher.



Bei sowas finde ich es in Ordnung, bei MTBs und Trekking Rädern finde ich es immer lustig 

Wenn ich mich mit dem Rennrad oder MTB den Berg hinauf quäle und die Generation 50+ auf  ihren E-Bikes gemütlich an mir vorbeizieht 

Ein E-Bike würde ich mir nur kaufen, wenn ich damit zur Arbeit fahren könnte.
Sonst macht es für mich keinen Sinn, denn eigentlich will man sich doch sportlich betätigen. Das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn man mit dem Auto zum Fitnessstudio fährt und dann noch Rolltreppe / Aufzug nimmt, um ins Fitnessstudio zu kommen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. April 2019)

Ich denke, mit einem E-MTB kann man je nach Strecke auch den Spaßfaktor um einiges erhöhen. Die Steigungen jucken dich nicht mehr und du hast eine Abfahrt nach der anderen. Das würde mein Ego allerdings niemals zulassen. Da hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Außerdem gehen dann alle gesundheitlichen Vorteile verloren.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2019)

Es gibt schon diverse Anwendungen wo es einfach Sinn macht. Eigentlich immer dann wenn den Berg hoch fahren aus reiner Muskelkraft keinen Sinn ergibt. Das könnte auch beim Downhill der Fall sein.
Mein Dax macht jedenfalls absolut Laune und das für deutlich unter 1k€ (allerdings kann es sein dass der Akku in absehbarer Zeit die Grätsche macht, gebraucht halt).


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. April 2019)

Gesundheitliche Vorteile gehen doch durch E-Bikes nicht verloren


----------



## Rage1988 (11. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt schon diverse Anwendungen wo es einfach Sinn macht. Eigentlich immer dann wenn den Berg hoch fahren aus reiner Muskelkraft keinen Sinn ergibt. Das könnte auch beim Downhill der Fall sein.
> Mein Dax macht jedenfalls absolut Laune und das für deutlich unter 1k€ (allerdings kann es sein dass der Akku in absehbarer Zeit die Grätsche macht, gebraucht halt).



Ja, habe ich ja auch geschrieben.
Ich würde mir ein E-Bike für alles holen, wo ich mein Auto ersetzen könnte und wo ich nicht schwitzen dürfte 
Für Sport käme dann nur das normale Rad zum EInsatz.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2019)

Bei Downhill kann ich mir schon auch ein E-MTB gut vorstellen, obwohl es Sport ist. Schließlich ist der Weg nach Oben dort nicht die Zielbeschäftigung.
Beim Ski-Fahren nehmen ja auch die meisten den Lift nach oben (bzw. auf gleichen Strecken im Sommer auch schon die Downhill Fahrer).


----------



## dekay55 (11. April 2019)

In der Regel hat ja fast jeder Bikepark seine Fahrrad Lifte für Downhill Fahrer. 

E-Bike und Downhill, es geht ja um das Downhill, klar zum Hochkommen ist nen E-Bike super, Downhill mit nem E-Bike, mit nem fetten Akku in der Mitte der den Schwerpunkt verlagert, mit zusätzlichen extra Gewicht damit die Dämpfer und Gabel und Bremse maximal überbelastet werden, damit man auch schön nen SicherheitsRisiko inklusive Umweltschädigung darstellt wenn man mit nem E Bike verunfallt, hast mal gesehen was mit so nem E-Bike Akku passiert wenn der mit 20Km/h an nen Baum klatscht ? Macht sich auch gut wenn so nen Akku mitten im Wald anfängt zu Brennen. 

E -Bikes haben beim Downhill absolut nix zu suchen, und wenn jemand bei nem (extrem) Sport anfängt mit Tricks weil  der Sport sonst zu Anstrengend ist, der hat ne komische Definition von Sport find ich.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. April 2019)

Ich würde mal hinzufügen, dass Downhillbikes einfach nicht bergauf fahren können. Die Geometrie ist darauf ausgelegt, auf einer abschüssigen Strecke zu fahren. Schon in der Ebene sind sie eher unkomfortabel und sperrig, bergauf kippt man meist einfach hintenüber.


----------



## Firefox83 (12. April 2019)

E-Bike oder nicht E-Bike, dass ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich finde es grundsätzlich toll, wenn die Mennschheit das Auto stehen lässt und sich mit dem E-Bike / non E-Bike fortbewegt. und wenn jemand halt mit seinem E-Bike den Berg hochfahren will, und auch wieder runter, aus welchem Grund auch immer, dann soll er doch das tun. Immer noch besser als mit dem Auto hoch zu fahren, die Luft zu verschmutzen, die Strassen zu verstopfen und sich dort oben wie einen Asi zu benehmen. Viele, die gesundheitlich nicht top sind, können mit E-Bikes doch noch eine naturgebundene Freizeitbeschäftigung nachgehen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, bei einem Tagesausluf in den Bergen, ich rede mal von Alpen mit bergauf und bergab Passagen, wäre so ein E-Enduro schon was geiles! Man kommt halt mit dem E-Bike an Orten, wo man sonst mit dem normalen Bike nie sehen würde. ich bin nach 1000 erklimpten Höhenmeter mit dem Bike fix und fertig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. April 2019)

Ob die Ökobilanz eines E-Bikes wirklich so toll ist? Die verschmutzen die Luft ebenso, nur eben am Fertigungsort der Akkus irgendwo in Asien und nicht bei uns in der Stadt. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal hinzufügen, dass Downhillbikes einfach nicht bergauf fahren können. Die Geometrie ist darauf ausgelegt, auf einer abschüssigen Strecke zu fahren. Schon in der Ebene sind sie eher unkomfortabel und sperrig, bergauf kippt man meist einfach hintenüber.


Jupp, da bringt der Motor dann auch nicht viel. Die Dinger sind eben nur dazu da, damit bergab fährt.


----------



## Firefox83 (12. April 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ob die Ökobilanz eines E-Bikes wirklich so toll ist? Die verschmutzen die Luft ebenso, nur eben am Fertigungsort der Akkus irgendwo in Asien und nicht bei uns in der Stadt.



das stimmt, aber die Akkus der E-Bikes sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so extrem umweltfreundlich bei der Produktion wie die 85kWh Akku-Pakete eines Tesla S Modells. Mir geht es mehr darum, dass die Personen mit einem E-bike eher aufs Auto verzichten würden. Ich muss auch zugestehen, ich kenne die Umweltbelastungswerte und die Ressourcenvernichtung bei der Produktion von Elektro-Fahrzeugen nicht. So viel ich weiss aber, muss ein E-Auto zwischen ca. 80'000km - 150'000km fahren, damit die Ökobilanz ggü. einem Benziner gleichgestellt wurde. Ab dann würde man, wenn man mit Solarstrom lädt, mit einem E-Auto sozusagen grün fahren.

edit: ich überlege mir schon in Zukunft auf E-Auto und / oder E-Bike für den Arbeitsweg umzusteigen.


----------



## dekay55 (12. April 2019)

Ich lege mal eins Obendrauf, 
Eigentlich sind Downhill Bikes gar nicht mal dafür gedacht das man im Sitzen fährt ( wer im Sitzen Downhill fährt macht das einmal und wird nach der ersten Abfahrt vermutlich im Vollgips im Krankenhaus liegen )   Downhill Bikes sind mehr oder minder dafür gemacht das man sie im Stehen fährt. 

Ich mein natürlich kann man das Equipment und Werkzeug mitnehmen und dann sein Downhill Bike umzubauen von Uphill auf Downhill Config, aber da ist es dann doch einfacher den Fahrradlift zu nehmen. 

Was glaub ich garnicht so Toll für nen E-Bike antrieb ist wäre wohl auch die Tatsache das die meisten Downhill Bikes eher mit 3 Fach Schaltung fahren oder ganz auf Singelspeed fahren. Bei mehr als 3 Gängen macht man sich die Kette auf dauer Kaputt, die Kettenführung erlaubt einfach nicht das man die Kette zu arg Schräg stellt, einer der gründe warum viele einfach nur die Letzten 3 Ritzel nutzen, bzw die Ritzelpakete so umgebaut werden das nur die letzten 3 Ritzel drauf sind und das Schaltwerk auch nur die 3 Gänge schalten kann. 

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, ab nem Enduro ist nen E-Bike Motor samt Akku nur Hinderlich und stellt ein erhöhtes Sicherheitsrisiko dar. 

Außerdem hat es nen Grund warum auch Downhill und Freerider so leicht wie möglich sein sollten, je Leichter nen Bike desto Dynamischer wird es, und das ist extremst wichtig um Aktiv mit dem Fahrrad zu Fahren, ansonst Fährt das Fahrrad mit dir. Mal abgesehen davon das es unheimlich viel Körperliche Kraft und Ausdauer brauch mit nem 20Kg schweren Downhill Bike, Downhill zu fahren, glaubt mir 2km Downhill strengen mehr an als 20km auf normaler Strecke.  Da kannst noch so Konditioniert sein vom Fahrrad fahren, Downhill ist komplett was anderes als Fahrrad fahren vorallem was die Körperliche Belastung angeht, und jedes Kilo am Bike vor allem an der falschen Stellen ist ne Strapaze. 

Wie schon gesagt wer hier anfängt rumzujammern es ist ja so anstrengend ich brauch nen E Antrieb, der hat im Extrem Sport nix zu suchen, Downhill zählt nunmal zu den extrem Sportarten. 

Wer unbedingt nen Antrieb braucht, dafür gibt´s im Motorsport genug Optionen und Cross Strecken. Downhill ist kein Motorsport und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, sobald da nen E Antrieb im spiel ist wird es aber zum Motorsport, und so ist das bei jeder Sport Aktivität mit dem Fahrrad, sobald nen E Antrieb im Spiel ist wird das zu Motorsport.


----------



## Firefox83 (12. April 2019)

ich denke nicht, dass im Downhill Sport-Bereich E-Bikes vorstossen werden. Es ist aber heute schon mittlerweile üblich und verbreitet, dass auf Downhill Bergabfahrten sich E-Bikes "verirren". ich kenne selbst jemand der mit einem E-MTB den Berg und die dazugehörigen Singletrails wie eine Sau runterfährt. Die E-MTB's werden ja auch immer besser, stabiler und leichter. und für jemand der wenig odre gar keine Zeit hat um sich Kraft und Ausdauer anzutrainieren, sind die E-Bikes für Wochenendeausflüge, auch für Downhill-Passagen, eine regelrechte Offenbarung!

ich würde generell nicht davon ausgehen, dass E-Bike so was von Böse sind. In Zukunft werden die nicht E-Bikefahrer auf den Strassen und in den Wäldern die Exoten sein.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. April 2019)

Ich sehe es noch klassischer: E-Bikes werden sich im Radsport nie etablieren und bleiben was für Menschen, die aufm Rad spazieren wollen. Das braucht man gar nicht aufs Downhill zu beschränken. Das wird vor allem in den anderen Bereichen so bleiben, wo der Sport hauptsächlich auf Kondition oder Kraft basiert.

Abseits der Stadt sehe ich momentan fast gar keine E-Bikes.


----------



## dekay55 (12. April 2019)

Ohne Kraft und Ausdauer kann man nicht Downhill fahren, auch nicht mit nem E-Bike, der E Antrieb bringt dir ja Bergrunter nix außer nachteile im form von Zusatzgewicht, und dafür benötigt man noch mehr Kraft und Ausdauer als ohne dieses Zusatzgewicht. 
Und nja Singeltrail sagt doch schon alles, nen Singeltrail fahre ich auch Bergrunter mit meinem AllMountain, das ist ja kein Downhill das ist nen Trail der mal eben bisl Technischer oder nicht Technischer ist, die nicht Technischen lassen sich bestimmt gut mit nem E-Bike fahren, wenns Technisch wird brauch der E-Bike Fahrer mehr Kondition und mehr Power und mehr Können, mach mal ne 90° Spitzkehre balanciert auf dem Vorderrad mit nem E-Bike,  das ist aber ne Technik die man beherrschen sollte ( muss ) auf ner Technischen Singeltrail Strecke. 

Und da sehe ich auch die Gefahr, nur weil auch einmal der Antrieb da ist heißt das nicht das man auch das können die Kondition und Kraft besitzt. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr Fahrrad fahrt, aber ich Fahre maximal Aktiv mit meinen Bikes, d.h ich Drück z.b das Bike in die Kurven und veränder meine Komplette Körperposition, oder anders ausgedrückt, ich tanze mit dem Fahrrad, und das erfordert Kraft weil man das Bike entgegen der Schwer und Zentrifugal Kräfte bewegen muss. Und logischerweise, je schwerer, desto mehr Energie erfordert es und hinzu kommt noch die Massenträgheit was die Dynamik negativ beeinflusst. Und damit ist nen E-Bike auch wenn es noch so Sportlich ausgelegt ist, einfach kein Sportgerät, auch gesetzlich nicht.  

Das meiste Downhill Equipment wie Laufräder und Reifen sind gar nicht für so ein hohes Systemgewicht ausgelegt, oftmals sind die Reifen auf maximal 85-90kg Systemgewicht Maximal spezifiziert, besonders wenn man extrem Technische Strecken fährt die es voraussetzen das man mit 0.5-0.8Bar Reifendruck fährt.   Das merkt man auch bei Federelementen, sobald man Federn brauch die für nen Systemgewicht 80-85kg+ ausgelegt sind muss man schon etwas suchen weil die Teile nicht alltäglich sind und auch nicht in so hohen Chargen gefertigt werden. Ich hab z.b 3 Monate ! auf ne 700Lbs Feder warten müssen, und das als Standart Ausführung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. April 2019)

Downhill ist hauptsächlich eine technische Sportart. Das heiß doch nicht, dass deswegen Kraft oder Ausdauer nicht gefragt sind, aber eben nicht ansatzweise auf dem Niveau wie beim Sprint auf der Bahn oder dem Rennrad bei Touren jenseits der 100 km.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Downhill ist hauptsächlich eine technische Sportart. Das heiß doch nicht, dass deswegen Kraft oder Ausdauer nicht gefragt sind, aber eben nicht ansatzweise auf dem Niveau wie beim Sprint auf der Bahn oder dem Rennrad bei Touren jenseits der 100 km.



Doch, Ausdauer und Kraft werden ebenfalls extrem gefordert, wenn auch nur für 5-10min am Stück.


----------



## dekay55 (12. April 2019)

'Stimmt nichtmal Ansatzweise, das war auch mein riesen Irrglaube als ich das erste mal Downhill im Bikepark gefahren bin, aber egal obwohl ich zu der Zeit fast täglich Möbel geschleppt hab, täglich 30km Radfahren zur Arbeit und wieder Heim und ner eigentlich recht guten Kondition, dachte ich. 
Ende vom Lied war das ich 5 Mal die Abfahrt geschafft hab, beim 5ten mal aber nur noch mit Heftig schmerzenden und teils Krampfenden Muskeln und Steif auf dem Bike, ich hab ne woche lang so einen abartigen Muskelkater gehabt   Keiner der nicht einmal Downhill gefahren ist kann beurteilen was das für ein Kraftaufwand ist, ich hätte nie gedacht das es Kräfte zerrender sein kann als Bergauf fahren mit dem Rad.  

Dazu kommt noch das man Mental voll dabei sein muss, man muss sich voll und ganz auf die Strecke Konzentrieren, es gibt nur eins, die Strecke, das Bike, und sich selbst, auch Mental zerrt das Kräftemäßig, absolut nicht vergleichbar mit Touren Fahren oder Kardio Fahren. 
Und genau deswegen hab ich mich verliebt ins Downhill fahren, das kommt dem Motorsport am nähsten ( ich bin früher paar mal Bergrennen gefahren und mim Motorrad und Auto öfter Zeitfahren in Hockenheim, das geht ähnlich auf den Körper und Geist ) 

Durch das Downhill Fahren bin ich übrigens nen Super Sprint Fahrer geworden, das kommt vom Auspowern noch am ehesten hin, nur das Sprinten nicht jeden Muskel im Körper belastet und man beim Sprinten kaum was zu tun hat weil die Bewegungsabläufe Routiniert sind und bei weiten nicht so viel Dynamische Kräfte auftreten wie beim Downhill, fahrt mal ne North Shore Kurve in nem Downhill Kurs ....... da steht man 90° Schräg zum Boden in der Kurve, und da dann sauber mit nem Sprung raus fahren. 

Und das jetzt nix extremes sondern ne Typische Kurve in auf ner Downhill Strecke die Technisch hoch anspruchsvoll sind, da findet man immer North Shore Elemente. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. April 2019)

Natürlich ist die Belastung eine andere. Jede ungewohnte Belastung ist anstrengend.
Ich sehe dennoch nicht, wo die ursprüngliche Aussage inkorrekt ist. Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, dass Downhill zum Entspannen dient.

Die Oberschenkelmuskulatur wird nicht wie beim Bahnrennen gefordert.
Herzkreislauf nicht wie bei einer richtigen Tour mit dem Rennrad.

Ich hatte mittlerweile die Gelegenheit, mal in Winterberg etwas aktiver zu sein, wenngleich ich natürlich weiß, dass ich im Downhill noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin.


----------



## dekay55 (12. April 2019)

Wenn die Oberschenkel nicht belastet werden machst du was Falsch, die meiste Federung übernimmst du mit den Körper, also mit den Beinen und Armen und die Dynamische Bewegung auf dem Bike. Natürlich ist die belastung ne komplett andere, beim Downhill ist die größer wenn auch Kürzer, am ehesten kommt wie gesagt das Sprinten hin, was ich auch mache zum Üben fürs Downhill Fahren. 

Ursprünglich ging es ja mal darum das E-Bikes komplett untauglich sind zum Downhill fahren sondern maximal fürs Trail fahren Taugen. 


Es ist aber auch nochmal nen unterschied ob man nen Reinrassigen Downhill Bomber oder nen Enduro fährst, Die Doppelbrücke erfordert schon das man mit dem Fahrrad ganz anders fährt, und die 200mm und die Geometrie tun den rest. Wenn man z.b ne Vollbremsung über die Vorderbremse hinlegt dann macht man kein Stoppie wie bei jeden anderen Bike, sondern das Vorderrad Rutscht einfach wärend 200mm Federweg erstmal einsacken, da muss man schon sehr gut balancieren können, und dabei noch mit dem Oberschenkel den Schweren Hinterbau rumdrücken und dabei wohl dossiert die Bremse wieder Lösen wärend man gleichzeitig in die Pedale drückt mit dennen man auch das Bike fixiert, dabei immer in die Richtung schauen in die man fahren will und dementsprechend die Schultern positionieren ( beim Balancieren )  und das ganze machst du 2-3 mal für eine Spitzkehre weil der Lenkwinkel mit ner Doppelbrücken Gabel extremst eingeschränkt ist. Mit nem Enduro oder Freeride machst du ne ganz normale Spitzkehre in einem Zug.

Dazu kommt auch noch das du durch den FullFace  Helm nur begrenzt Sauerstoff bekommst, auch das strapaziert extrem, und die Montur unter der man Schwitzt wie sau, für den Körper ist das maximum Strapaze.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. April 2019)

Wie geht denn Radfahren, ohne die Oberschenkel zu belasten?

Glaube, das Problem ist einfach, dass Aussagen anders gedeutet wurden, als sie gemeint sind. Kann bei Kommunikation in Textform vorkommen.
Da ich ebenso mit dem Motorradfahren vertraut bin, weiß ich durchaus, wie aktives Fahren ausschaut. 

Das Wetter grad extrem ungemütlich. Pausiere mal bis Montag.
Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die Oberschenkelmuskulatur wird nicht wie beim Bahnrennen gefordert.


Nein, die wird deutlich heftiger gefordert. Du musst konstant dein eigenens Körpergewicht aus einem Fall heraus abbremsen, das fordert viel Kraft.


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Herzkreislauf nicht wie bei einer richtigen Tour mit dem Rennrad.


Ich würde behaupten, dass Bahnradfahrer deutlich geringere Leistungsspitzen haben. Dafür fahren sie eben viel länger am Stück. 
Die Belastung beim Downhill ist absoluter Wahnsinn, da einfach der ganze Körper arbeitet, nicht nur die Beine. 

Guck dir mal Aufnahmen von Meisterschaften an, dann verstehst du das.


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mittlerweile die Gelegenheit, mal in Winterberg etwas aktiver zu sein, wenngleich ich natürlich weiß, dass ich im Downhill noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin.


Die DH-Strecke in Winterberg ist noch relativ harmlos. Sie ist so gebaut, dass auch Anfänger irgendwie unten ankommen können. Kein Vergleich mit professionellen Strecken.


----------



## Firefox83 (12. April 2019)

jep, ich glaube es ging mal darum, dass E-Bikes nur auf der asphaltierten Strasse toliert werden. dekay55 toleriert keine E-Bikers auf Naturstrassen   *scherz*

also bei uns in der Gegend fahren extrem viele E-Bikes herum. Auch die Fahrradgeschäfte reiben sich moment die Hände mit dem Verkauf von motorisierten Zweiradeseln. ich muss unbedingt mal so ein E-Ding mieten und mal den Berg runterfahren.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. April 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, die wird deutlich heftiger gefordert. Du musst konstant dein eigenens Körpergewicht aus einem Fall heraus abbremsen, das fordert viel Kraft.
> 
> Ich würde behaupten, dass Bahnradfahrer deutlich geringere Leistungsspitzen haben. Dafür fahren sie eben viel länger am Stück.


Schau dir mal die Oberschenkel von Sprintern an. Spätestens dann sollte klar sein, dass mehr Kraft benötigt wird. 
Die Kerle machen nicht umsonst Kniebeugen mit 200 kg und mehr. Das schafft kein Downhillfahrer.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. April 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> jep, ich glaube es ging mal darum, dass E-Bikes nur auf der asphaltierten Strasse toliert werden. dekay55 toleriert keine E-Bikers auf Naturstrassen   *scherz*



Mal abgesehen vom Pendeln oder Downhill:
Ein E-Bike ist im Prinzip die einzige (noch) legale Möglichkeit motorisiert im Wald und auf Radwegen unterwegs zu sein.
Das kann auch sehr viel Spaß machen.
Man muss sich ja deswegen nicht unbedingt weniger anstrengen, man kann ja schneller und/oder weiter fahren, als mit dem normalen Rad.

Ich finds aber Preis/Spaß-technisch nicht so geil, vor allem wenns einem viel um den Sport und das Schaffen aus eigener Kraft bei dem Hobby geht.

Aber auch grad für ältere oder untrainiertere Leute kann ein E-Bike einen ganz neuen Horizont eröffnen, auch in dem Natur- und Ausflugs-Bereich. Es gibt schließlich etliche Orte, wo man mit dem Auto nicht hinfahren darf und zu Fuß viel zu weit sind.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. April 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Pendeln oder Downhill:
> Ein E-Bike ist im Prinzip die einzige (noch) legale Möglichkeit motorisiert im Wald und auf Radwegen unterwegs zu sein.
> Das kann auch sehr viel Spaß machen.
> Man muss sich ja deswegen nicht unbedingt weniger anstrengen, man kann ja schneller und/oder weiter fahren, als mit dem normalen Rad.


Den  Spaß wird man objektiv auch nicht abstreiten können. Nur ist es dann halt kein Sport im klassischen Sinne mehr.
Ich habe selbst mit dem Gedanken gespielt, weil es irgendwann halt dazu kommt, dass man keine Lust mehr auf die nächste Steigung vor der Abfahrt hat. Mit dem E-Bike sind wesentlich mehr Abfahrten drin. Dennoch fühlt es sich für mich nicht richtig an.


----------



## dekay55 (15. April 2019)

Also ich find das Video sagt alles, der schnauft nicht ohne Grund,  ich hab da immer meine 10 Minuten Verschnaufpause gebraucht nach der Abfahrt 
YouTube
So ich glaub ich nutze Ostern um meine DH Bikes auf forder man zu bringen, jetzt hab ich bock auf Beerfelden


----------



## BikeRider (17. April 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Also ich find das Video sagt alles, der schnauft nicht ohne Grund,  ich hab da immer meine 10 Minuten Verschnaufpause gebraucht nach der Abfahrt
> YouTube
> So ich glaub ich nutze Ostern um meine DH Bikes auf forder man zu bringen, jetzt hab ich bock auf Beerfelden



Ich bin zwar kein Dowbhiller (ich mag es gemächlich) , habe mein Bike aber gestern fit für diese Saison gemacht.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. April 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wenn die Oberschenkel nicht belastet werden machst du was Falsch, die meiste Federung übernimmst du mit den Körper, also mit den Beinen und Armen und die Dynamische Bewegung auf dem Bike. Natürlich ist die belastung ne komplett andere, beim Downhill ist die größer wenn auch Kürzer, am ehesten kommt wie gesagt das Sprinten hin, was ich auch mache zum Üben fürs Downhill Fahren.
> 
> Ursprünglich ging es ja mal darum das E-Bikes komplett untauglich sind zum Downhill fahren sondern maximal fürs Trail fahren Taugen. .



Der E-Mountainbiker: Faule Typen, die den Berg hoch, aber nicht mehr runter kommen! Oder?

Der Downhiller disst den Tourenfahrer. Der Cross-Country-Racer klopft seine Sprüche über Enduristen. Aber in einer Sache scheinen sie sich alle einig: Die E-Mountainbiker gehen gar nicht! Alles faule, unsportliche Typen, die nix drauf haben und sich deshalb Unterstützung holen.
Wer brauch Untertsützung? Die, die es ohne nirgendwohin schaffen. Wuchtige Körper mit schlaffen Muskeln werden so den Berg hinauf geschoben. Oben wird die Hütte anvisiert und die unverdiente Völlerei beginnt.                                                  
Mit Motor trainiert man doch nichts! Ist das so? Was ist mit denen, die verletzt oder dauerhaft lädiert sind und mit elektrischer Unterstützung endlich wieder aufs Bike steigen können? Und ist das E-MTB nicht vielleicht ein ganz ausgezeichnetes Trainingsgerät für Grundlagenausdauer? Kann man im Gelände nicht sogar eine fordernde E-Einheit inklusive Körperkontrolltraining absolvieren?

Da schiebt sie der Motor entspannt hinauf zu Hütte oder Gipfel und dann merken sie, dass das Gerät bergab schiebt wie Hölle. Was tun? Verunfallen, schieben oder Hilfe rufen. Bald gibt’s bei der Bergwacht eine extra E-Bike-Rettungsstaffel! Tatsache?

Wie viel E-MTBler hast Du tatsächlich schon am Wegesrand liegen sehen?

Am Liebsten hätten sie doch asphaltierte Straßen bis obenhin. Auf Schotter könnte ja der Untergrund auch mal lose werden. Der E-Mountainbiker aber will es fest, solide, problemlos. Tatsache? Dann wäre das doch eigentlich gut, oder? Die mit E bleiben auf den befestigten Wegen und Du eh nur im krassen Off-Road-Gravity-Gelände?! Wie – bergauf fährst Du auch eher auf Schotter? Wieso nicht auf den Trails? Die sind teilweise unmöglich bergauf zu fahren? Was sagst Du hierzu: Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal auf ein E-MTB setzen, dann klappt’s. In einigen Gebiet wird schon an technischen Uphill-Strecken separat für E-MTBler gebaut. Von der „steilsten Offenbarung“ spricht so manch ein Bike-Pro. Und bergab gehen E-Boliden sowieso in jedem Gelände – wenn man es kann.    


18 kg hat man mindestens unter dem Gesäß. Schieben, hieven, verräumen – das nervt dann schon gewaltig. Aber in welchen Bereichen spielt das Gewicht eine Rolle? Was wenn Leute wie Christoph Malin – Nordketten-Urgestein und Gründer der Vert-Rider in Innsbruck – mit seinem E-MTB sogar zum Bike-Bergsteigen gehen? In der E-MTB antwortet er auf die Gewichtsfrage: „Als wir anfingen haben unsere Bikes auch 18 kg gewogen“. Was kommt da noch an Entwicklung und für wen eignet sich was? 




> Dazu kommt auch noch das du durch den FullFace  Helm nur begrenzt  Sauerstoff bekommst, auch das strapaziert extrem, und die Montur unter  der man Schwitzt wie sau, für den Körper ist das maximum Strapaze.



Hört sich nach Motorrad-Bekleidung an, aber nicht nach MTB-Kleidung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2019)

Grad sind die letzten paar Tage, an denen man noch kein Fliegenschutzgitter vor dem Mund braucht. Danach gibt's wieder Proteine während der Fahrt. 

Hatte mich in letzter Zeit gewandert, weshalb die Touren so anstrengend geworden sind. Mit 2 bar fährt es sich nicht so flott. Grip in den Kurven hat jetzt dafür ziemlich abgenommen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2019)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Der E-Mountainbiker: Faule Typen, die den Berg hoch, aber nicht mehr runter kommen! Oder?
> [Rant]


1A Analyse. Da wir hier in der Rumpelkammer sind und es dort keine Likes gibt stattdessen dieser Post.


----------



## dekay55 (18. April 2019)

Ich weis nicht was ich davon halten soll, will sich hier jemand selbst hochnehmen oder fühlte sich nen E-Bike Fahrer grad angegriffen und hat weitaus mehr hier rein interpretiert als eigentlich hier steht.   Ich hab doch nirgendswo geschrieben das ich sie verteufel oder abartig hassen, ich unterstütze das sogar weil es eben berechtigte Einsatzzwecke gibt für nen E-Bike, genau genommen bin ich beruflich nach Ostern sogar aktiv bei der Entwicklung von E-Bikes beteiligt  


Und Ja komisch komisch, beim Downhill trägt man Tatsächlich ne Bekleidung die man eigentlich vom Motor Cross kennt, vorschrift ist zwar "Nur" der FullFace Helm, Rückenprotektor, Ellenbogen und Knieschützer, ich Trage aber lieber ne komplette Protektoren weste von SixSixOne die speziell für den Downhill Sport gemacht wurde, die wiegt halt paar Kilo und man Schwitzt darunter, vollkommen Normal, ich bin auch kein Pro sondern eher Blutiger Anfänger und auch schon vom älteren Schlag da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher zumal ich eh nen Handicap hab.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. April 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Grad sind die letzten paar Tage, an denen man noch kein Fliegenschutzgitter vor dem Mund braucht.



Am besten nicht so schnell fahren oder die Ausdauer weiter trainieren, dann muss man den Mund nicht mehr aufmachen.^^
Ich versuche bei schnelleren Fahren immer durch die Nase einzuatmen und durch den Mund aus.
Dann hat man auch nicht den ganzen Dreck im Mund.
Wenn diese kleinen Fliegen überall in den Haaren und an der Haut kleben, ist das aber immer trotzdem abartig.

Da war ich immer beim Motorrad froh: Selbst an einem Sommerabend überland, wo Unmengen Proteine rumgeflogen sind, nichts am Körper, dafür konnte man das Abendessen von der Lederkombi runterkratzen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2019)

Mein Ruhepuls liegt momentan knapp über 50, Ende Sommer knapp drunter, sobald wieder gerudert wird. Mehr Ausdauertraining ist nicht drin.
Dann lieber die Nasenlöcher vergrößern, aber da steht man wieder vor dem gleichen Problem. 

Wenigstens ist das alles 100% bio. ☑️


----------



## -Shorty- (18. April 2019)

Nach dem ersten mal Augenlasern kann ich allen Radfahrern nur raten für jeden Weg eine Brille aufzusetzen, ob Insekten oder Geschosse von Vorausfahrenden, Äste vom Bäumen usw., kann Alles ins Auge gehen.^^

Die 2 Wochen nach der OP halbblind mit ordentlich brennen im Auge wünsch ich niemandem. Glück im Unglück, war nur ein Auge betroffen... 

Beschwerden traten erst Wochen später auf, da über Nacht das Augenlid an der "offenen" Stelle der Hornhaut angewachsen ist und mir Morgens beim ersten Öffnen der Augen  wieder abgerissen ist. Traumhaft sag ich euch, vor Allem als Autofahrer...


----------



## dekay55 (18. April 2019)

Och Halb Blind kenne ich, das ist mein Handicap muss man halt noch bisl "vorausschauender" Fahren   hat aber auch nen vorteil, beim Downhill fordert es noch bessere Reaktionszeiten und nen sehr gutes Gedächtnis, auch nen gutes Mentales Training irgendwie.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. April 2019)

Nene, das ist noch ne andere Nummer, weil das Hirn versucht das fehlende Auge irgendwie auszugleichen und da ermüdet das gesunde Auge noch schneller, oder mit anderen Worten, nach ner Weile kann man auch mit dem gesunden Auge nichts mehr fokussieren. Ich wollt euch nur nen gesunden Tipp für die neue Saison mitgeben^^  

Gestern mein Bike vom Umbau zurückbekommen, jetzt endlich mit 180mm Federweg vorn. Warum die sich erst die Mühe machen und da mit Spacern auf 170mm reduzieren....   

Schöne Feiertage euch Allen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. April 2019)

Das kam mit Ansage. Das Große Fliegenfressen hat begonnen. 
Echt traumhaftes Wetter. Im Wald top, in der Sonne schon fast zu warm für einen  Germanen. 

Muss schauen, dass mein Fitnessbike wieder einsatzbereit wird. Zur Abwechslung mal wieder etwas auf festem Untergrund bewegen würde nicht schaden.

Wünsche euch auch spaßige Touren ohne Stürze.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2019)

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit Parallelogramm Sattelstützen gemacht? Ich überlege mein E-Spielzeug damit noch etwas komfortabler zu machen.


----------



## dekay55 (20. April 2019)

Ohhja ich hab die Letzten Tage auch Fliegen Gefressen, dieses Jahr wird Heftig mit dem Viechern es gibt schon Stellen bei uns da ist Fahren ohne Brille und Mundschutz kaum mehr möglich wegen extremer Schwarmbildung,  das unglaublich wie viel Viecher die letzten Tage aufgetaucht sind, und die ersten Schrammen bzw Kampfspuren hab ich auch schon weil es mich doch tatsächlich hingelegt hat gestern Nacht, mim Vorderrad vom Weg abgekommen und in tiefen feinen Sand gefahren, mit dem Ergebnis Vorderrad versinkt, blockiert und ich flieg übern Lenker und bleib mim Knie an selbigen Hängen   Kommt davon wenn man Nachts zu schnell Fährt und zu Wenig sieht.

@Oldstyle so wirklich Erfahrung nicht, ich hab mich mal auf nen Bike gesetzt was so eine Sattelstütze hatte, das war mehr als ungewohnt und Komisch weil der Sattel runter und nach hinten Wandert beim drauf setzen, ist allerdings optimal wenn man den Weg von Lenker zu Sattel vergrößern möchte, aber extrem Gewöhnungsbedürftig find ich, mein ding war es nicht, daher hab ich das Thema nie weiter verfolgt.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2019)

Den Grundabstand möchte ich eigentlich nicht erhöhen, der Sattel müsste also etwas weiter vorne in der Stütze stecken als er es jetzt tut. Aber angeblich ist halt das Losbrechmoment was eine einfache Federstütze fast unbrauchbar macht dort nicht so ausgeprägt.


----------



## dekay55 (20. April 2019)

das stimmt, ich erinnere mich noch das die Bewegung ziemlich Sanft waren. Ist aber auch kein Wunder die meisten Gefederten Sattelstützen haben ja grad mal nen Elastomer zur Federung und sind nicht geschmiert, das die nen Losbrechmoment jenseits von gut und böse haben gehört zu der Bauweise ja schon dazu. 

Mein Kollege hatte sich die Parallelogramm stütze hauptsächlich gekauft um nen etwas höheren Abstand zum Lenker zu bekommen. 

Mehr kann ich dazu allerdings auch nicht sagen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. April 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ohhja ich hab die Letzten Tage auch Fliegen Gefressen, dieses Jahr wird Heftig mit dem Viechern es gibt schon Stellen bei uns da ist Fahren ohne Brille und Mundschutz kaum mehr möglich wegen extremer Schwarmbildung,  das unglaublich wie viel Viecher die letzten Tage aufgetaucht sind, und die ersten Schrammen bzw Kampfspuren hab ich auch schon weil es mich doch tatsächlich hingelegt hat gestern Nacht, mim Vorderrad vom Weg abgekommen und in tiefen feinen Sand gefahren, mit dem Ergebnis Vorderrad versinkt, blockiert und ich flieg übern Lenker und bleib mim Knie an selbigen Hängen   Kommt davon wenn man Nachts zu schnell Fährt und zu Wenig sieht.


Zwar nicht hingelegt, aber dennoch angeschlagen.
Weil meine Schuhe, mit denen ich sonst immer fahre, kaputt sind, zog ich andere an. Das schöne Ergebnis: Nach einem Sprung mit dem rechten Fuß von der schönen Race Face Atlas Pedale abgerutscht und die Wade über die ganze Länge an der Pedale aufgerissen. Dabei muss ich an Pessach doch gar nicht mehr schlachten, Yeshua sei Dank.


----------



## dekay55 (20. April 2019)

Ach das wird noch öfter passieren, beliebt is das Schienbein.  Die einzigen Protektoren die mich extrem nerven, sind natürlich Schienbeinschoner, dementsprechend sehen meine Schienbeine auch aus, die sind wirklich Brutal vernarbt von den Pedalen. Manchmal acht ich nicht Wirklich auf die Pedalstellung in der Kurve, oder ich beschleunige aus der Kurve raus bei maximal möglicher Schräglage, in beiden Fällen schleifen die Pedale schön aufm Boden und dadurch sind die Spikes an den Pedalen Extrem spitz und Scharfkantig, das hinterlässt richtig heftige Naben am Schienbein.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. April 2019)

Ne, danke. Die Schienbeine sehen schon lange wie Sau aus. 26 Jahre Radeln hinterlassen ihre Spuren.

Bin froh, dass ich schon länger nicht mehr gestürzt bin. Die Verletzungen heilen nicht mehr so schnell wie bis 20. 

Hatte mich bei den Pedalen anfangs noch geärgert, wenn sie schliffen. Kosten mehr als manch einer für n gebrauchtes Rad zahlt. Naja, nun is zu spät.


----------



## Mosed (21. April 2019)

Ich habe eine gefederte Sattelstütze am Trekkingrad und bin soweit zufrieden. Canecreek thudbuster oder so ähnlich.
Den sich variierende Abstand zum Lenker merkt man nicht beim Fahren, sind ja nur ein paar mm.
Je nach Fahrstil wippt man natürlich etwas...

Ein Losbrechmoment kann ich nicht feststellen. Die Stütze bewegt sich leichtgängig.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2019)

Das ist soweit ich gelesen habe auch das Topmodell in die Richtung.


----------



## dekay55 (21. April 2019)

doppelpost


----------



## dekay55 (21. April 2019)

Von CaneCreek kann und darf man auch was erwarten, grad was Federelemente angeht. 

Heute war Bastel Tag, unglaublich wie viel Zeit man damit verbringen mit Bikepflege und Service. Um 15 Uhr angefangen und mir gedacht ich mach mal eben bei 3 Bikes nen Service, Putze sie und kann Abends gemütlich ne Runde drehen ......von wegen um 22 Uhr war ich dann endlich mal Fertig 
Dafür aber endlich mal alles abgehakt was ich mir ( schon lange ) vorgenommen hatte 

3 mal Kleiner Service bei den Dämpfern, inkl Federwechsel bei 2 Dämpfern 
2 mal Kleiner Service bei den Gabeln, inkl Federwechsel bei einer Gabel 
2 mal Reifen und Schlauch Wechsel, 
3 mal Antriebpflege ( Kette abgemacht, gereinigt, gewachst, RitzelKassette gereinigt und gewachst, Kurbel gereinigt neu geschmiert, Schaltung Nachgestellt ) 
Und jedes Bike  ausgiebig gewaschen per Hand mit nem Schwamm und Duschgel und danach abgeledert, und dabei hab ich mich wieder neu verliebt in das Moongoose, das macht einfach Spaß das Teil und auch wenn manche das anders sehen, die Optik von dem Teil ist einfach Genial, ich denke ich werde allerdings für die Gabel paar Custom Decals machen, und evtl für die Schwinge noch ein paar weiße Custom Decals oder per Airbrush noch nen Schriftzug drauf gemacht, noch ein paar weiß Akzente würden dem Teil gut stehen glaub ich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hab fast 3 Monate auf die Feder gewartet  Scheinbar ist alles über 500lbs schon exotisch, bei Händlern so gut wie gar nicht zu bekommen, und selbst bei CaneCreek musste ich 3 Monate warten, ich hab das Gefühl die werden auf Abruf Produziert sei es drum, die Qualität von dem Dämpfer macht alles wett. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und alle 3 frisch Geputzt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw alle 3 selbst ( neu ) aufgebaut, das Commencal hat dabei die Sonderbehandlung bekommen, da stecken über 250 Arbeitsstunden ( Komplett Zerlegt bis auf alle Einzelteile, viele Originalteile mühsam aus Frankreich besorgt, jedes Verschleißteil und fast jede Schraube ersetzt, selbst die Gabel hab ich fast komplett neu Gemacht, neue Tauchrohre, neue Brücke, Magnesium Casting von ner WorldCup Gabel, die Dämpfereinheit komplett gegen ne Tuning FastCo2 ersetzt, Simmerringe und Ölabstreifer von Racingbros ( die Gabel läuft so unglaublich geschmeidig ) den Rahmen  Komplett abgeschliffen, Gefüllert um kleinste Macken auszubessern, abgeschliffen, 2 mal Grundiert und Abgeschliffen ( zuletzt mit 800er Nass ) 9 Lackschichten, Schwarz Matt, glatt geschliffen mit 1000er Nass, das gleiche bei den Felgen nur das hier 3 schichten Weiß und 3 Schichten Matt Neongrün Fluoreszierender Lack zum Einsatz gekommen ist. 
 Der Schaltzug und die Schläuche haben alle einen Fluoreszierend Neon grün Geflochtenen Sleeve von mir bekommen. 
 Decals hab ich neu entworfen am PC mit den Original Schriftarten von Commencal, Die Decals per Plotter in ne Spezial NeonGrün  Fluoreszierende PCV Folie geschnitten, Entgittert und per Transferfolie aufs Bike angebracht, allein das hat mich 100 Stunden gekostet, diese Folie ist einfach richtig mies zu Verarbeiten ( btw wenn man jemand Custom Decals brauch, ich Produziere selbst, die Decals auf den Boxxer Gabeln sind auch meine eigene Custom Decals ) 
Da steckt einfach sehr viel Herzblut drin, und wenn sich jemand fragt, Wieso der Aufwand für nen Älteren 26" Rahmen, ganz einfach das ist nicht einfach nur Irgend nen Commencal Supreme DH2, es ist ne Limitierte Atherton Edition als Tribut an Gee Atherton der mit nem Custom Supreme DH2 nen Worldcup gewonnen hat. Oder kurz gesagt, es ist nen WorldCup Rahmen und der zustand war erhaltungswürdig, keine Dellen, keine Macken, Keine Risse, keine Materialermüdung und ganz wichtig, es ist ein Größe L Rahmen was ohnehin schon selten ist 

So Mitteilungsbedürfnis befriedigt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit Parallelogramm Sattelstützen gemacht? Ich überlege mein E-Spielzeug damit noch etwas komfortabler zu machen.



Weiß nicht ob das für dich relevant ist:
Hatte so eine einige Tage zum Testen aus einem Gag heraus aufm RR. ein Cannondale mit Headshok Gabel. Darum als Full-RR Gag 
Ich fahre Systempedale/schuhe und ziehe auch das Pedal. Dabei ging die Stütze mit, was sich auf das Gefühl und die optimale Kraftentfaltung negativ auswirkte. Das war mir wichtiger als der Komfort auf Kopfsteinpflaster.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. April 2019)

@ dekay 

Meinen Respekt hast du. Ich wäre dafür zu faul und lasse das in der Werkstatt machen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2019)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das für dich relevant ist:
> Hatte so eine einige Tage zum Testen aus einem Gag heraus aufm RR. ein Cannondale mit Headshok Gabel. Darum als Full-RR Gag
> Ich fahre Systempedale/schuhe und ziehe auch das Pedal. Dabei ging die Stütze mit, was sich auf das Gefühl und die optimale Kraftentfaltung negativ auswirkte. Das war mir wichtiger als der Komfort auf Kopfsteinpflaster.



Auf dem RR wäre das in der Tat ein Problem, da muss aber auch das Carbon in der Stütze als Federung reichen.
Beim E-Spielzeug geht die Tendenz aber eher dahin die Stahlpedale durch Kunststoff  Klapppedale zu ersetzen, also alles andere als die Option zum ziehen.


----------



## kero81 (25. April 2019)

Eben das neue Video fertig gestellt und gefühlt 20x angeguckt. Natürlich direkt Bock zu Biken bekommen, aber der Blick aus dem Fewnster und auf den Wetterbericht lässt die Lust verfliegen. Mieser Regen, der sollte Gesetzlich verboten oder zumindest auf die Nacht beschränkt werden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Z11ZE2_3I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fährt hier vll jemand einen Active Sattel von SQLab? Zufällig den 612? Und könnte mir dazu bisschen was erzählen? Mein 610 (od 611) ist so langsam durch...


----------



## Firefox83 (26. April 2019)

cooles Video kero81 

ich für meine Wenigkeit, habe zu viel schiess beim Springen und dementsprechend fahre ich beim downhillen lieber auf der chickenline... 

dafür, dank den freien und sonnigen Tagen konnte ich diese Woche mit dem Renner 100km und 1500 Höhenmeter abspulen. Jetzt ist aber wieder Regenwetter angesagt, also Jogging Wetter....


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2019)

Ich mag hohe Sprünge auch so garnicht. Weit und flach okay, aber hoch is garnicht so meins. Wobei, wenn ich dann mal sehe wie "hoch" ich gesprungen bin, immer fesstelle dass das garnicht hoch war.  Am allerliebsten mag ich technische Trails die man, wenn man sie bisschen kennt, schön flowig fahren kann.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. April 2019)

Bräuchte mal eine Beratung zum Thema Ketten. Reicht als Normalfahrer eine Kette für 18,99, oder darf es da schon etwas mehr sein?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2019)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal eine Beratung zum Thema Ketten. Reicht als Normalfahrer eine Kette für 18,99, oder darf es da schon etwas mehr sein?



Um welche Kette oder welchen Antrieb geht es denn? Zu dem Preis gibts bei Shimano schon einige der besten Ketten die sie haben, Sondermodelle für E-Bikes mal ausgenommen. 

Insofern würde ich sagen, das reicht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. April 2019)

KMC X10 Kette - silber/schwarz - Bike24

Die hier. Das Modell war standardmässig verbaut und ich muss jetzt erneuern, habe aber jetzt nicht das Geld für eine Kette für 40 Euro


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2019)

Keine Ahnung wie die verlinkte ist, aber für das Geld gibt es schon Ultegra
Shimano Ultegra CN-6600 Kette 10-fach - Bike24
Bzw. XT
Shimano Deore XT CN-HG95 Kette 10-fach - 116 Glieder - Bike24


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Mai 2019)

War vorgestern das erste mal nach der OP aufm Rad. Das war nicht so schlau. 
Merkte auch, dass ich wesentlich vorsichtiger unterwegs war als sonst, weil man nicht will, dass man auf die Wunde stürzt. Werde nun doch 2-3 Wochen warten, bis ich kein Loch mehr im Nacken habe.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Mai 2019)

Ok, nie wieder ohne Brille. Regnete in letzter Zeit ja manchmal. Neue Abfahrt im Wald gefunden, die zwar nicht so steil ist, dafür aber relativ lang und mit einer kleinen Steilwand. An dem Ort ist es so dicht, dass dort nicht ein Sonnenstrahl durchkommt. Auf halber Strecke waren meine Augen dann so voller Matsche, dass ich abbrechen musste. Konnte fast nichts mehr sehen. 
Fahrrad und Klamotten sahen entsprechend aus. Wenn man dann auf der Rückfahrt durch die Stadt muss, schauen die Leute komisch.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mir nach einer Hornhautverletzung das rechte Auge lasern lassen. Nach der Erfahrung fahre ich kein Bike mehr ohne Brille. 

Der mechanische Schaden am Auge ist auch gar nicht so tragisch, einige Pflanzen beinhalten aber offenbar ätherische Öle oder sowas, welche die Wundheilung, gerade bei der Hornhaut verhindern. Hab ich lernen dürfen... bin der Sache nämlich erst Monate später auf die Schliche gekommen.  Im Ergebnis musste die "beschädigte" Stelle + die angrenzenden Bereiche abgelasert werden, damit die Wundheilung wieder funktioniert.  
2 Wochen lang halbblind mit brennenden Schmerzen im Auge, ohne Möglichkeit sich zu beschäftigen oder abzulenken vergisst man nicht so schnell.
Immerhin, ich war nachher gut ausgeschlafen, viel mehr ging ja nicht.

Augen auf,


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Mai 2019)

Ich trage ja Kontaktlinsen. Da ist das besonders nervig, wenn du was ins Auge bekommst, weil du das Auge erst zu Hause wieder richtig reinigen kannst oder du wirfst die weg und fährst ohne weiter.  Wenn es hell ist, trage ich meistens eine Sonnenbrille, aber in diesem Waldstück ist es selbst tagsüber recht finster. Das ist wirklich so dicht zugewachsen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da auf einmal ein Dino ausm Busch springt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Mai 2019)

Moin. Bräuchte mal bitte nochmal Hilfe. Und zwar würde ich gerne meine Gangschaltung auf 1*10 umbauen, da ich die Gänge vorne einfach überhaupt nicht brauche und die Verschleißteile los werden will. Ist es provisorisch möglich einfach den Umwerfer, Schaltzug und Schalthebel zu entfernen und wenn die Kettenblätter später ersetzt werden dann nur noch eines einzubauen? Oder gibt es da Probleme die ich derzeit nicht erkennen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Mai 2019)

Ja, das geht im Allgemeinen. Allerdings ist dann vermutlich nur das mittlere Kettenblatt richtig nutzbar.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Mai 2019)

Hm. Das wäre natürlich nicht so toll. Meinste nicht, dass die Kette ohne Umwerfer auf dem größten Ritzel bleibt?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Mai 2019)

Ja klar, sie bleibt ja auch von selbst drauf ohne ständig am Umwerfer zu schaben, oder nicht? 
Aber dein größtes Kettenblatt wird nicht mittig auf der Kurbel sitzen und wenn du hinten ins größte Ritzel schaltest, wird die Kette vermutlich schon zu schräg laufen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Mai 2019)

Aber das tut es doch mit Umwerfer auch? Ich verändere ja jetzt erstmal nichts, außer dass ich den Umwerfer abbaue und daher nicht mehr vorne schalten kann. Der Rest bleibt ja erstmal. Dann würde ich jetzt erstmal nur den Schaltzug entfernen, den Umwerfer und den Schalthebel. Dann würde ich warten, bis ich die Kasette und das Kettenblatt wegen Verschleiß auswechseln muss und dann würde ich, sofern es denn geht, das komplette System ändern wollen. Vorne dann nur noch ein Ritzel und hinten würde ich statt 10-fach vllt sogar auf was höheres gehen

Nevermind. Habe gerade mal geschaut, was mich der Spaß kosten wird. Ich glaube das lohnt sich für mein Fahrrad nicht


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Mai 2019)

Was erhoffst du dir von dieser bedepperten Idee?
Willst du dein Rad verunstalten?
Kauf dir ne 1x11 pder 1x12 Schaltung als Gesamtes oder lass es sein.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Mai 2019)

Ich bau endlich das Giant Yukon auf, allerdings ist es schon Verkauft  
Da sitzen jetzt knapp 1000€ Neuteile drauf, sieht aber auch wie nen neues Bike, das gibt mal wieder nen Sahnestück. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. Juli 2019)

So ruhig. Schlafen alle? Habt ihr überhaupt noch Fahrräder?


----------



## pedi (17. Juli 2019)

nein, ich nicht.
meine frau hat eines geschenkt bekommen.
soll was gutes und nichts billiges sein.
näheres am vormittag, muss in der garage nachsehen.


----------



## Firefox83 (17. Juli 2019)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> So ruhig. Schlafen alle? Habt ihr überhaupt noch Fahrräder?



leider wieder wach und schon bei der Arbeit 

gestern nach langer Abwesenheit wieder mal mit dem Renner eine "Installationslap" gedreht.


----------



## Gast20190919 (27. August 2019)

Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, als hätte der durchschnittliche E-Radler tatsächlich kein großes Interesse an einer friedlichen Koexistenz. Fällt mir in letzter Zeit öfters auf, dass Verkehrsregeln nicht beachtet werden und einem erst recht kein Platz gemacht wird, wenn man schneller ist. Ne, manch einer fühlt sich dann sogar dazu genötigt, einen mutwillig zu behindern.
Vielleicht sollte man das ähnlich wie bei E-Scootern handaben.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, als hätte der durchschnittliche E-Radler tatsächlich kein großes Interesse an einer friedlichen Koexistenz. Fällt mir in letzter Zeit öfters auf, dass Verkehrsregeln nicht beachtet werden und einem erst recht kein Platz gemacht wird, wenn man schneller ist. Ne, manch einer fühlt sich dann sogar dazu genötigt, einen mutwillig zu behindern.
> Vielleicht sollte man das ähnlich wie bei E-Scootern handaben.



E-Radler sind doch meistens Rentner die nichts hören, schlecht sehen und eine Reaktionszeit einer Schnecke haben? 
Auf einen E-Radler mit einem ordentlichen E-MTB (Fully, gute Ausstattung hier blah, also Haibike aus der SDURO Serie, kA welche Zahl, auf jeden Fall über 6.0) kommen hier 50 Rentner mit teilweise abenteuerlichen Rädern die gerne Bafang-Motoren im Hinterrad haben ink. Akku aufm Gepäckträger und man sieht das dieser nicht ab Werk dahin gehörte 

Und noch was - gerade auf einem E-Bike (okokok, Pedelec bis 25km/h) ist der Stop&Go Verkehr in der Stadt nicht nervig, man muss nicht immer von 0 wieder mit eigener Kraft anfahren, dazu ist man recht flott wieder auf 25km/h - warum also nicht an Verkehrsregeln halten wie rote Ampeln etc.?
Ich kann ja verstehen wenn Rennradfahrer motzen weil sie komplett anhalten müssen, das ist nervig, aber doch nicht mit nem E-Bike, da reicht 3x treten und man ist auf 25km/h wieder...

P.S. gegen schwerhörige Verkehrsteilnehmer gibt es was gutes:
https://www.amazon.de/AirZound-77590442311-Airzound-Ultimative-Hupe/dp/B000PTIJB8

AirZound, mit Druckluft betriebene Hupe die bis 120dB geht - da fallen dir die Rentner vom Rad und Fußgänger mit Kopfhörern springen in den nächsten Busch.
Das ist alles andere als nett, aber das ist das EINZIGE was durch Kopfhörer-verstopfte Ohren durchdringt.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> P.S. gegen schwerhörige Verkehrsteilnehmer gibt es was gutes:
> https://www.amazon.de/AirZound-77590442311-Airzound-Ultimative-Hupe/dp/B000PTIJB8
> 
> AirZound, mit Druckluft betriebene Hupe die bis 120dB geht - da fallen dir die Rentner vom Rad und Fußgänger mit Kopfhörern springen in den nächsten Busch.
> Das ist alles andere als nett, aber das ist das EINZIGE was durch Kopfhörer-verstopfte Ohren durchdringt.



Ich habe eine davon seit zwei Jahren oder so am Rad hängen. 
Die Hupe nutze ich grundsätzlich nur gegen motorisierte Teilnehmer, die alles leiser mitbekommen. Also Autos und Busse. 

Ansonsten habe ich noch eine normale Klingel.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine davon seit zwei Jahren oder so am Rad hängen.
> Die Hupe nutze ich grundsätzlich nur gegen motorisierte Teilnehmer, die alles leiser mitbekommen. Also Autos und Busse.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich noch eine normale Klingel.



Fußgänger oder Radfahrer mit Kopfhörern sind viel besser abgeschirmt als die Autofahrer, deswegen wird es überwiegend gegen die eingesetzt die mit über den Radweg latschen etc. Autofahrer sind hier halbwegs vernünftig, da wird es sehr selten gebraucht.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Da geht mir auch immer einer ab, ob Jogger, Biker oder Fußgänger, wer sich mit Kopfhörern in öffentlichen Verkehrsräumen bewegt macht sich selbst zum Opfer.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da geht mir auch immer einer ab, ob Jogger, Biker oder Fußgänger, wer sich mit Kopfhörern in öffentlichen Verkehrsräumen bewegt macht sich selbst zum Opfer.



Deswegen halt AirZound. Das hören die. Das hört die ganze Straße ink. Einwohner hinter geschlossenen Fenstern, die Teile sind höllisch laut, etwa gleich laut wie ein Martinshorn. 
120dB ist eigentlich zu laut, aber das nimmt man gerne in kauf um Unfälle zu vermeiden.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fußgänger oder Radfahrer mit Kopfhörern sind viel  besser abgeschirmt als die Autofahrer, deswegen wird es überwiegend  gegen die eingesetzt die mit über den Radweg latschen etc. Autofahrer  sind hier halbwegs vernünftig, da wird es sehr selten gebraucht.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du fährst, aber mein Problem sind eher Autos als Fußgänger. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Deswegen halt AirZound. Das hören die. Das hört die ganze Straße ink. Einwohner hinter geschlossenen Fenstern, die Teile sind höllisch laut, etwa gleich laut wie ein Martinshorn.
> 120dB ist eigentlich zu laut, aber das nimmt man gerne in kauf um Unfälle zu vermeiden.



SO laut sind die jetzt auch wieder nicht. Aber man hört sie.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du fährst, aber mein Problem sind eher Autos als Fußgänger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die kommen dir nicht so laut vor weil du dahinter bist. Stell dich mal so 2m davor, da klingeln dir die Ohren  Gibt auch mehrere Versionen, unter anderem modifizierte die noch bissl lauter sind.

Und ich fahre meist auf Radwegen die sich mit Fußgängern den Bürgersteig teilen und von Autofahrern getrennt sind. Dort kriegt man keine Tür ins Gesicht und muss sich nicht mit Autos kloppen, dafür laufen einem die Fußgänger vor die Räder.


----------



## Firefox83 (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Deswegen halt AirZound. Das hören die. Das hört die ganze Straße ink. Einwohner hinter geschlossenen Fenstern, die Teile sind höllisch laut, etwa gleich laut wie ein Martinshorn.
> 120dB ist eigentlich zu laut, aber das nimmt man gerne in kauf um Unfälle zu vermeiden.



...bis der erste dich verklagt, weil er oder sie dadurch einen lebenslangen Tinnitus erlitten hat.

ich würde aufpassen, solche laute Hörner einzusetzen. Ist nicht angemssen, nur weil du nicht bremsen willst.

ich meide grundsätzlich Wege mit viel Fussfolk. und wo es nicht anders geht, dann nehme ich es halt gemütlich und versuche mich dabei nicht aufzuregen.


----------



## Gast20190919 (28. August 2019)

Ist nebenbei auch nicht zugelassen.

§ 64a StVZO - Einzelnorm

Wenn sich jemand deswegen erschrecken sollte und etwas passiert, sieht es nicht gut aus.

edit:
Bei meiner Klingel habe ich allerdings feststellen müssen, dass Rentner die tatsächlich schlecht hören. Der Ton ist so hoch, dass der aufgrund der Frequenz wahrscheinlich von manchen gar nicht wahrgenommen wird. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9nonCqesLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

Das sich jemand erschreckt und weghüpft, ist genau der Sinn einer Hupe. Das man sie in Situationen einsetzt um Leute vor Gefahren zu warnen, ich jage nicht aus Spaß die Leute weg. 
Und da sich die Lautstärke von dem Teil mit dem Luftdruck ändert etc. kann mir eh keiner was - wird höchstens gesagt - bitte nicht mehr benutzen. 

Polizei hat das auch schon gesehen, denen gefällt es, im Gegensatz zu den doofen Gesetzesschreibern wissen sie wie oft Leute mit Spotify&co im Oft rumfahren.


----------



## Gast20190919 (28. August 2019)

Jemanden aufmerksam machen und jemanden erschrecken sind für mich 2 unterschiedliche Dinge. Da ich hauptsächlich durch den Wald fahre, muss ich meine Klingel regelmäßig einsetzen und bis auf Rentner hören die alle ziemlich gut, obwohl sie eher leise ist. Wäre eher schlecht, wenn jemand unvorhersehbar reagiert, weil er sich erschreckt.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Jemanden aufmerksam machen und jemanden erschrecken sind für mich 2 unterschiedliche Dinge. Da ich hauptsächlich durch den Wald fahre, muss ich meine Klingel regelmäßig einsetzen und bis auf Rentner hören die alle ziemlich gut, obwohl sie eher leise ist. Wäre eher schlecht, wenn jemand unvorhersehbar reagiert, weil er sich erschreckt.



Ich fahre mit der in der Stadt, wo man entsprechend ein ganz anderes Publikum hat. Die reagieren nicht auf die Klingel, selbst wenn sie es hören ist die Reaktion einfach - Du hast doch Bremsen dran und nen Lenker, bist keine Straßenbahn, kannst warten/außenrum fahren. Hat man aber eine vernünftige Hupe, dann springen die weg weil sie denken da kommt was großes und schweres. Ich bewege mich im selben Umfeld wie PKW, will also mindestens genau so gut gehört werden, eher noch besser - weil ich da kleiner bin.

Übrigens sind Jogger auf Trails (ebenfalls mit Kopfhörern) kein Stück besser. Und wenn man denen erklärt das denen ein DH-Bike samt Fahrer mit vollem Speed in den A**** reinfahren kann, guggen sie erstmal doof...
Kannst sie aber auch nicht umfahren damit die wenigstens was lernen, also ist die einzige Methode - sie aus dem Weg zu räumen ohne Kontakt.


----------



## Gast20190919 (28. August 2019)

Okay, im richtigen Stadtverkehr war ich schon länger nicht unterwegs. In deinem Szenario klingt es durchaus nachvollziehbar.
Wenn mich jemand bemerkt und trotzdem vorsätzlich keinen Platz macht, obwohl es möglich wäre, mache ich auch keinen großen Bogen, damit die Leute verstehen, dass man auch miteinander statt gegeneinander kann. Bei 100 kg inkl. Rad werde ich wohl weniger Schmerzen haben, wenn es zu einem Zusammenprall kommt. Eigentlich schade, dass sowas überhaupt nötig ist.

Letztens auch eine Situation, in der mir ein E-Biker die Vorfahrt nahm, obwohl er mich frühzeitig sah. Dabei sogar noch schön Augenkontakt gehalten und gegrinst. Wäre mir mein Rad dafür nicht zu schade, hätte ich da auch mit Freude draufgehalten.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Naja ich lege es nicht auf Konfrontation an. Kurz anhupen, die erschrecken sich erstmal zu Tode wenn sie keine Kopfhörer aufhaben oder im Auto mit geschlossenen Fenstern sitzen (kommt bei der Hitze erstaunlich oft vor), ich fahre weiter. 

Ob sie dabei bis zum Mond springen ist mir relativ, wer auf Radwegen rumlatscht, darf sich nicht wundern.

Glaub mir, Stadt ist Kriegsgebiet verglichen mit MTB-Trails. Auf Trails hab ich nur Angst wenn der Trail zu schwer für mich ist, da weiß ich aber - ich kann anhalten. 
In der Stadt wirste überfahren, hier sterben mehrere Radfahrer pro Monat in schlimmen Zeiten. Da tut man was man kann um gesehen und gehört zu werden.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2019)

Da mein MTB mittlerweile schon über 3 Jahre alt ist, wollte ich mich mal nach was neuem umschauen.
Außerdem würde ich gerne von der vorderen Schaltung weggehen (aktuelle MTBs haben vorne nur noch einen Zahnkranz). Meines hat vorne noch 3 Zahnkränze und das hin und her Geschalte nervt oft.

Eigentlich wäre mein Traum MTB ein Fully, allerdings bin ich sehr groß (1,94m) und somit auch schwer (ca. 115Kg). Preis, Wartung und mein Körperbau haben mich immer von einem Fully abgehalten.
Ich fahre (noch) keine Trails, sondern auf Waldwegen, Feldwegen und auf Straße / Radwegen. Deswegen hätte ich, wenn es ein Fully werden soll, gerne eines mit 29" Felgen und eines das auch für Radtouren auf Radwegen geeignet wäre.
Mit 29" Felgen passt das Rad auch von den Proportionen besser zu meiner Statur.
Somit wäre wohl eher ein Enduro oder All Mountain geeignet.

Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, was da etwas taugen würde.

Wenn ich mein MTB wieder durch ein Hardtail ersetzen würde, dann durch dieses hier:

Monarch Trail - Stevens Bikes 2020

Mit 140mm Federweg und der Vario Sattelstütze könnte ich sogar auf einfachere Trails. Aufgrund des Hardtails und der 29" Felgen wäre es aber auch für Radwege gut.
Ich will keine Sprünge machen, sondern wenn dann nur durch unwegsameres Gelände und auf einfacheren Trails.

Lohnt sich für meine Ansprüche ein Fully bzw. bei meinem Körperbau? Ich weiß, dass die MTBs alle für ca. 115Kg angegeben sind (inkl. Fahrrad). Bisher haben alle Fahrräder aber standgehalten, denn schließlich werden die Räder ja mit deutlich mehr Gewicht getestet.

Edit: DIe Fullys von Giant sind wohl bis 138Kg (Rad+Fahrer) angegeben. Auf der offiziellen Seite finde ich aber leider keine Angaben.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2019)

Keiner mehr hier unterwegs?


----------



## -aenema- (27. September 2019)

Hallo Rage,

ich denke hier wirst du keine befriedigende Antwort bekommen. Ich würde mal im Forum von MTB News ein bisschen nachlesen/ suchen, da kann dir sicher weiter geholfen werden.
Wenn du ein All Mountain willst würde ich dir ein YT Jeffsy empfehlen (es gibt auch öfters mal Aktionen von YT). Ob das dann aber für deine Größe/ Gewicht passt müsstest du noch mal klären.
Ich habe selbst ein YT Capra und ein YT Tues und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## Rage1988 (28. September 2019)

Danke, dachte ich mir fast 
Ich werde heute mal ein paar Geschäfte abklappern, die u.a. Merida und Giant haben.
Mal schauen was die noch so haben.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. September 2019)

Bezüglich der Einfachkurbel: Ist im Gelände durchaus von Vorteil, wenn du eine Kettenführung dazu hast. Mir ist schon oft die Kette von der Kurbel gesprungen.
Ich habe mir für die kalte Jahreszeit einen Crosser bestellt, selbst der kommt mit Einfachkurbel (44 vorn 42-11 hinten, SRAM Apex 1). Ich bin mal gespannt, was damit so geht 

Bezüglich Gewicht: Ich denke mal, wenn man auf Teile geht, die nach dem Prinzip Stabilität vor Minimalgewicht gebaut sind, wird das schon klappen. Gerade Gabel, Dämpfer und Laufräder sollten hier was stabiles sein.


----------



## Mosed (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde ein Fully immer sinnvoll, weil es einfach deutlich komfortabler ist. Wenn man keinen Wert auf Komfort legt ist das natürlich egal auf normalen Wegen.

Aber ich spüre auf meinem Arbeitsweg, der fast durchgehend asphaltiert ist, ob der Dämpfer hinten auf "offen" oder "blockiert" steht. Und der Unterschied zum Trekkingrad mit Federgabel und gefederter Sattelstütze ist gewaltig bzgl. Komfort (liegt natürlich auch an den Reifen usw.).

Ich fahre eins von Cube. Ist P/L mäßig denke ich sehr gut.

Wie das bei deinem Gewicht aussieht kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Oktober 2019)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Fully immer sinnvoll, weil es einfach deutlich komfortabler ist. Wenn man keinen Wert auf Komfort legt ist das natürlich egal auf normalen Wegen.
> 
> Aber ich spüre auf meinem Arbeitsweg, der fast durchgehend asphaltiert ist, ob der Dämpfer hinten auf "offen" oder "blockiert" steht. Und der Unterschied zum Trekkingrad mit Federgabel und gefederter Sattelstütze ist gewaltig bzgl. Komfort (liegt natürlich auch an den Reifen usw.).
> 
> ...



Ich werde wohl das Stevens Monarch Trail nehmen. Das hat sehr gute Komponenten verbaut, ne 4 Kolben Bremse, vorne 140mm Dämpfer, große Bremsscheiben, Vario Sattelstütze...
Wollte ich ein Fully mit ähnlich guten Komponenten, wäre ich bei 3700€ und höher.
Es ist zwar ein Hardtail, aber aufgrund der Komponenten und der Bauweise ist es universeller einsetzbar. Bikeparks und Sprünge stehen eh nicht auf dem Plan und für Trails reicht es aus.
Sobald es verfügbar ist, werde ich es mal testen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

kennt jmd von euch n Fahrradlicht (vorn wie hinten), bei dem die Halterung fix dran ist und ich das Licht mitsamt Halterung abnehmen kann?
Normal fahr ich ja ohne Licht, aber auf der Straße ists momentan doch besser mit 

Hab sonst keine höheren Ansprüche, sollte nur nicht beim Anschauen schon auseinander fallen 

Halterung muss aber zwingend mit dem Licht verschwinden, die nervt mich sonst tagsüber ästhetisch


----------



## dekay55 (15. Oktober 2019)

Findest du in zig facher ausführung in jeden Bike Laden  

Mit dem zeug hab ich relativ gute erfahrung gemacht. 
Sigma Roadster LED Frontlicht mit StVZO-Zulassung - bike-components
busch+mueller IXXI LED Ruecklicht mit StVZO-Zulassung - bike-components

Aber wie gesagt, gibts in allen Preisklassen in allen möglichen Ausführungen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. Oktober 2019)

Es sei dir gedankt.
Kenn mich da nicht aus, kauf normalerweise nur für ein anderes Bike


----------



## dekay55 (16. Oktober 2019)

Achso damit die Cops dir nicht ans Bein pissen können wenn du Tagsüber das Licht nicht montiert hast musst du es Tagsüber einfach mitführen damit du bei ner Kontrolle vorzeigen kannst das du ne Lichtanlage nach StVZO hast. Dann ist das alles Legitim.


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. Oktober 2019)

In all den Jahren die ich in meinem Kaff wohne, hat das bisher immer nur bei der Kontrolle früher in der Schule interessiert 
Aber sollte es doch mal so kommen, dann führ ich es wohl ab dann mit


----------



## Krautmausch (16. Oktober 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Achso damit die Cops dir nicht ans Bein pissen können wenn du Tagsüber das Licht nicht montiert hast musst du es Tagsüber einfach mitführen damit du bei ner Kontrolle vorzeigen kannst das du ne Lichtanlage nach StVZO hast. Dann ist das alles Legitim.



Das gilt übrigens schon nicht mehr. Mit Neufassung der StVZO §67 von 2017 brauchst du Beleuchtung nicht mal mehr mitführen, wenn die Lichtverhältnisse den Einsatz nicht bedingen.

ADFC - Beleuchtung am Fahrrad

Zum Thema komplett abnehmbare Beleuchtung: Ich hab ein Set von Matrix, das wie auch die von dekay verlinkten Leuchten mit so einem elastischen Gummi befestigt wird, aber ich nehm die Halterung nicht ab, weil ich nicht weiß, wie oft der Gummi das mitmachen würde, und ich bin auch unzufrieden, weil sich die Frontleuchte bei starken Vibrationen (buckeliges Pflaster, Bordsteinkanten) gern mal verstellt. Mein nächstes Fahrrad wird feste Beleuchtung und einen Nabendynamo haben, und gut ist. Macht sich auf dem täglichen Arbeitsweg schlicht einfacher.


----------



## .marius. (17. Oktober 2019)

Hier gibt ja nen Fahrrad thread   da bleib ich mal drann  dann mal hallo zusammen!




Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl das Stevens Monarch Trail  nehmen.



konntest du schon testen? das bike sieht gut  aus, beim gesamtgewicht und dass vieleicht mal nen trail gefahrren wird  sind die großen Bremsscheiben ein wichtiger Pluspunkt (ich fahr selber auch 203/180mm aber von ner anderen Marke) , zur verbaute Bremsanlage kann ich nix sagen.

mfg Marius


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2019)

.marius. schrieb:


> Hier gibt ja nen Fahrrad thread   da bleib ich mal drann  dann mal hallo zusammen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, leider ist es bei meinem Händler erst ab Februar/ März 2020 lieferbar. Bestellt hat er schon welche, aber er bekommt sie nicht früher.

Ich schwanke nur leider noch etwas. Eigentlich wollte ich ein Fully, habe aber keine Lust 4000€ dafür hinzublättern.
Das Monarch Trail ist so ein Zwischending, aber ich dachte mir, dass ich da mit meinem jetzigen MTB auch fahren kann.
V.a. habe ich mal überlegt, was für Wege ich bisher so gefahren bin.

Deswegen habe ich aktuell überlegt, ob ich mein Rennrad austausche, gegen eines mit Scheibenbremsen und aus Carbon.
Da fiel mir dieses ins Auge:

Emonda SL 6 Disc | Trek Bikes (DE)

In Rot sieht es einfach geil aus und da hätte ich wenigstens einige Verbesserungen im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Rennrad.

Da ich keine Trail in der Nähe habe, würde ich ein Fully oder eben das Monarch Trail nur auf Feld- und Waldwegen nutzen und dafür sind sie eigentlich zu übertrieben bzw. dafür reicht mein jetzige MTB auch noch.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2019)

Oh je, jedesmal wenn ich über diesen Thread stolpere wird mir klar, wie sehr ich mein Fully vernachlässige. Bin den ganzen Sommer nur mein "Fitness" - Bike gefahren. Nächstes Jahr wird alles anders...

@Rage: Heißes Teil, Vollcarbon wage ich mir nicht. Dazu fehlen im Osten Straße und Wege. Mein BMC hat eine Carbongabel und jeder Bordstein treibt mein Puls nach oben. Die 8Kg sind schon ne Nummer, echt schick. Da hat meins dann doch 2kg mehr, kostete aber auch nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Oh je, jedesmal wenn ich über diesen Thread stolpere wird mir klar, wie sehr ich mein Fully vernachlässige. Bin den ganzen Sommer nur mein "Fitness" - Bike gefahren. Nächstes Jahr wird alles anders...



Ja, das befürchte ich bei mir auch, weshalb ich mich eigentlich wieder dagegen entschlossen habe.
Wenn ich Rennrad fahren möchte, fahr ich einfach los und fertig. Um ein Fully auszureizen muss ich erst mit dem Auto fahren und ich vermute, dass ich das auf Dauer nicht oft machen werde.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @Rage: Heißes Teil, Vollcarbon wage ich mir nicht. Dazu fehlen im Osten Straße und Wege. Mein BMC hat eine Carbongabel und jeder Bordstein treibt mein Puls nach oben. Die 8Kg sind schon ne Nummer, echt schick. Da hat meins dann doch 2kg mehr, kostete aber auch nur die Hälfte.



Carbon hält von den Belastungen her sogar deutlich mehr aus als Alu. Es hat die Eigenschaften eines Stahl Rahmens und ist dabei noch leichter als Alu.
Es gibt im Netz haufenweise Gerüchte, dass Carbon äußerst leicht brechen würde und das es sofort in 1000 Teile zerbersten würde.
Das ist Schwachsinn. Ich kenne Carbon und die Eigenschaften und das was oft geschrieben wird, ist einfach falsch, v.a. da es dazu auch nie Beweise gibt, sondern die Leute haben immer nur davon gehört.
Sollte man doch einmal einen Unfall / Sturz haben und dann einen Riss um Carbon, kann man das heutzutage auch wieder reparieren.

Das, was hier im Video gezeigt wird, ist etwas schwachsinnig, denn bei Carbon können vorher schon einzelne Fasern reißen.
Aber es zeigt ungefähr, zu was Carbon in der Lage ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5eMMf11uhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, das befürchte ich bei mir auch, weshalb ich mich eigentlich wieder dagegen entschlossen habe.
> Wenn ich Rennrad fahren möchte, fahr ich einfach los und fertig. Um ein Fully auszureizen muss ich erst mit dem Auto fahren und ich vermute, dass ich das auf Dauer nicht oft machen werde.



Ist aber in meinen Augen auch nicht tragisch, hängt doch das Bike bei Nichtnutzung hinter dem Fernseher an der Wand. Ein teures Gemälde in Alu mit Mehrwert.
Bereue es trotzdem nicht, kann so jederzeit frei wählen. Allein der Wechsel der Bikes, ja nach Bedarf und Laune ist es für mich Wert gewesen. Hab ja auch nicht jeden Tag Bock auf Asphalt, im Wald fahr ich entspannter. Um mein Fully auszureizen muss ich es aber auch ins Auto packen. Allerdings hab ich im Vor-Erzgebirge auch einige Spielplätze.Seh grad nicht im welcher Ecke du dich rumtreibst aber da muss man natürlich abwägen.

Mein Problem ist eher ständig in fremden Städten gebunden zu sein, allerdings auch nur 1-2.Wochen.

Da bleibt nur das Wochenende und da entscheidet das Wetter.

Santa Cruz Bikes laufen aber auch abseits der Masse. Was die Jungs da fabrizieren übertrifft mMn. nahezu alles am Markt. Daher würde ich das nun nicht auf andere Marken übertragen. Carbon ist immer anfällig, bzw. der Moment der Schwäche kaum zu erkennen. Da ist ein Alurahmen "ehrlicher". Aber ich nehme deinen Hinweis gern zu Kenntnis. Der Aufpreis ist in meiner Abwägung trotzdem noch zu hoch, da kauf ich mir lieber ein 3tes Bike für Schlechtwetter oder den Winter. Ist aber auch nur meine Sichtweise, da kann jeder selbst abwägen.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist aber in meinen Augen auch nicht tragisch, hängt doch das Bike bei Nichtnutzung hinter dem Fernseher an der Wand. Ein teures Gemälde in Alu mit Mehrwert.
> Bereue es trotzdem nicht, kann so jederzeit frei wählen. Allein der Wechsel der Bikes, ja nach Bedarf und Laune ist es für mich Wert gewesen. Hab ja auch nicht jeden Tag Bock auf Asphalt, im Wald fahr ich entspannter. Um mein Fully auszureizen muss ich es aber auch ins Auto packen. Allerdings hab ich im Vor-Erzgebirge auch einige Spielplätze.Seh grad nicht im welcher Ecke du dich rumtreibst aber da muss man natürlich abwägen.
> 
> Mein Problem ist eher ständig in fremden Städten gebunden zu sein, allerdings auch nur 1-2.Wochen.
> ...



Über die Dauer "leiert" Aluminium mehr aus als Carbon. Aluminium verbiegt erst und reißt dann und Carbon kann sich nicht verbiegen und reißt bei Überbelastung gleich.
Carbon überträgt Kräfte aber mehr auf den gesamten Rahmen, weshalb es mehr aushält.
Wenn man einen Carbonrahmen schrottet, dann würde man auch einen Alu Rahmen in der gleichen Situation schrotten.
Carbon hat ja nicht nur die Eigenschaft, dass es leichter ist, sondern es dämpft auch.
An meinem jetzigen Rennrad ist die Gabel aus Carbon und man merkt schon immer, wie die Gabel arbeitet. Deshalb interessiert es mich, wie sich ein Rennrad komplett aus Carbon anfühlen würde.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Oktober 2019)

Also ich kann mein AllMountain Tourenfully auch auf der Straße sehr gut ausreizen. Eigentlich ist das sogar mein Standart Bike. Nichtsdestotrotz hängen auch noch 2 Fullys an der Wand, aber auch die können bock machen ohne 40km in Wald zu fahren. Im moment fahre ich sogar Regelmässig mit dem Freeride rum obwohl die vordere Rheinebene schon relativ Flach ist, gibt aber Genug Spots wo man spaß haben kann unterwegs


----------



## .marius. (18. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Nein, leider ist es bei meinem Händler erst ab Februar/ März 2020 lieferbar. Bestellt hat er schon welche, aber er bekommt sie nicht früher.
> 
> Ich schwanke nur leider noch etwas. Eigentlich wollte ich ein Fully, habe aber keine Lust 4000€ dafür hinzublättern.
> Das Monarch Trail ist so ein Zwischending, aber ich dachte mir, dass ich da mit meinem jetzigen MTB auch fahren kann.
> ...



Das rot hat echt wass, aber wen du zwischen mtb und Rennrad schwankst, kannst du dir mal *Cyclocross *bikes anschauen.
Ich hab neben dem Enduro auch eins und es ist perfekt wenn man schnell unterwegs sein will aber nicht auf Schotter/Waldwege verzichten will.
Hier kann man mit der Reifenwahl/luftdruck sehr viel beeinflussen ob Rennradreifen mit 8 Bar+ oder Reifen mit Profil. Es passen hal etwas dickere Reifen wie beim Rennrad rein, es ist stabieler und etwas schwerer. Aber für Trails eher nicht geeignet.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mein AllMountain Tourenfully auch  auf der Straße sehr gut ausreizen. Eigentlich ist das sogar mein  Standart Bike. Nichtsdestotrotz hängen auch noch 2 Fullys an der Wand,  aber auch die können bock machen ohne 40km in Wald zu fahren. Im moment  fahre ich sogar Regelmässig mit dem Freeride rum obwohl die vordere  Rheinebene schon relativ Flach ist, gibt aber Genug Spots wo man spaß  haben kann unterwegs



ja man rollt gemütlich durch die Stadt und plözlich wünscht man sich sein Fullface Helm dabei zu haben 

mfg Marius


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> An meinem jetzigen Rennrad ist die Gabel aus Carbon und man merkt schon immer, wie die Gabel arbeitet. Deshalb interessiert es mich, wie sich ein Rennrad komplett aus Carbon anfühlen würde.


Das kann ich dir sagen: Geil!
Ich habe im Urlaub ein Mietrad aus Carbon gefahren. Es fühlt sich steifer und dennoch komfortabler an, als mein olles Alu-Rad. Vor allem Sprints im Wiegetritt werden mit einem Carbonrad noch explosiver.
Dann bin ich noch ein Merida Scultura (auch carbon) im heimischen Gefilde Probe gefahren. Ich war felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass das Ding entweder Latexschläuche hat oder tubeless ist. Der Unterschied auf bekannten ultraschlechten Straßen war enorm. Aber nix da: da waren normale Butylschläuche drin. Demnach kam der Unterschied vom Rahmen und der Gabel.
Mein Fazit: ich will auch so nen Carbonrenner!


----------



## kero81 (18. Oktober 2019)

Als Enduro oder DH Bike würde ich mir NIE einen Carbon Rahmen kaufen. Zumindest wenn ich nicht damit Rennen fahre um damit Geld zu verdienen. Bei Alu bekommt man ne Beule in den Rahmen, bei Carbon ist es schnell passiert das der Stein, der einem ans Unterrohr knallt, das Carbon innen reißen lässt. Das Carbon leichter ist als Alu ist auch schwachsinn, schaut euch mal die Rahmen aus Alu und Carbon an. Da ist nicht viel unterschied... Carbon ist allerdings von der reinen mechanischen Belastung stabiler, aber auch stabil fürs Portmoee...


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Oktober 2019)

.marius. schrieb:


> Das rot hat echt wass, aber wen du zwischen mtb und Rennrad schwankst, kannst du dir mal *Cyclocross *bikes anschauen.
> Ich hab neben dem Enduro auch eins und es ist perfekt wenn man schnell unterwegs sein will aber nicht auf Schotter/Waldwege verzichten will.
> Hier kann man mit der Reifenwahl/luftdruck sehr viel beeinflussen ob Rennradreifen mit 8 Bar+ oder Reifen mit Profil. Es passen hal etwas dickere Reifen wie beim Rennrad rein, es ist stabieler und etwas schwerer. Aber für Trails eher nicht geeignet.



Ich hab ein Hardtail MTB und ein Rennrad. Ein Cyclocross brauch ich deswegen auch nicht bzw. aus meiner Sicht kann es etwas aus beiden Welten (MTB und Rennrad) und davon aber nichts wirklich perfekt.
Es kommt nicht an die Performance eines Rennrades heran und bietet im Gelände nie den Komfort eines MTBs.



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir sagen: Geil!
> Ich habe im Urlaub ein Mietrad aus Carbon gefahren. Es fühlt sich steifer und dennoch komfortabler an, als mein olles Alu-Rad. Vor allem Sprints im Wiegetritt werden mit einem Carbonrad noch explosiver.
> Dann bin ich noch ein Merida Scultura (auch carbon) im heimischen Gefilde Probe gefahren. Ich war felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass das Ding entweder Latexschläuche hat oder tubeless ist. Der Unterschied auf bekannten ultraschlechten Straßen war enorm. Aber nix da: da waren normale Butylschläuche drin. Demnach kam der Unterschied vom Rahmen und der Gabel.
> Mein Fazit: ich will auch so nen Carbonrenner!



Eben das ist es, was ich möchte 
Nächste Woche werde ich es testen, hab schon mit nem Händler alles ausgemacht.



kero81 schrieb:


> bei Carbon ist es schnell passiert das der Stein, der einem ans Unterrohr knallt, das Carbon innen reißen lässt.



Also dafür reicht dann aber kein normaler Stein aus. Carbon is flexibler und verteilt die Energie mehr, als es Alu kann.
Bis einzelne Fasern reißen, muss schon sehr viel Kraft einwirken.
Einen Alu Rahmen mit einer Delle fährst du ja weiter und ebenso könntest du den Carbon Rahmen weiter fahren.
Beim CArbon wird ja kein Carbon verwendet, bei dem die Fasern nur in eine Richtung verlaufen. Es werden Carbon Matten verwendet, die aus verwobenen Fasern bestehen.

Ich kenne Carbon auch aus dem Bogensport. Die Pfeile werden aus Carbon gemacht. Wenn du da mal versuchst, einen aus Carbon zu zerbrechen, musst du schon sehr viel Kraft aufwenden. Einer aus Alu wäre da schon längst gebrochen. Und viele Pfeile bestehen aus Carbon mit Fasern, die nur in eine Richtung verlaufen. 



kero81 schrieb:


> Das Carbon leichter ist als Alu ist auch schwachsinn, schaut euch mal die Rahmen aus Alu und Carbon an. Da ist nicht viel unterschied... Carbon ist allerdings von der reinen mechanischen Belastung stabiler, aber auch stabil fürs Portmoee...



Nein, das ist kein Schwachsinn. Nimm einen Alu Rahmen, der exakt so stabil ist, wie der gleiche Rahmen aus Carbon. Der Carbon Rahmen wird immer leichter sein. Rein physikalisch ist es auch gar nicht anders möglich.
Natürlich gibt es leichtere Alu Rahmen, die sind aber extrem dünn gearbeitet. Da hält ein Carbon Rahmen mit gleichem Gewicht deutlich mehr aus.



kero81 schrieb:


> Als Enduro oder DH Bike würde ich mir NIE einen Carbon Rahmen kaufen. Zumindest wenn ich nicht damit Rennen fahre um damit Geld zu verdienen.



Selbst Profis fahren Fullies mit Carbon Rahmen.
Arbeitsgeraete - die Bikes der Profis


----------



## .marius. (19. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Hardtail MTB und ein Rennrad. Ein Cyclocross brauch ich deswegen auch nicht bzw. aus meiner Sicht kann es etwas aus beiden Welten (MTB und Rennrad) und davon aber nichts wirklich perfekt.
> Es kommt nicht an die Performance eines Rennrades heran und bietet im Gelände nie den Komfort eines MTBs.



Achso da hab ich was falsch verstanden, dachte du wolltest dein mtb oder dein Rennrad ersetzen und weill  du bei dir keine Trails hast möchstest du was für Waldwege taugt aber trotzdem was auch schnell sein kann. 



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Nein, leider ist es bei meinem Händler erst ab  Februar/ März 2020 lieferbar. Bestellt hat er schon welche, aber er  bekommt sie nicht früher.
> 
> Ich schwanke nur leider noch etwas. Eigentlich wollte ich ein Fully, habe aber keine Lust 4000€ dafür hinzublättern.
> Das Monarch Trail ist so ein Zwischending, aber ich dachte mir, dass ich da mit meinem jetzigen MTB auch fahren kann.
> ...


Den teil hab ich falsch interpretiert

Wenn du natürlich ein Rennrad und ein mtb willst ist ein CX natürlich keine option.

mfg marius


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Oktober 2019)

So, ich bin es heute gefahren 

Es fährt sich traumhaft. Der Unterschied zu meinem Alu Rennrad ist gewaltig.
Normale Unebenheiten auf den Straßen merkt man kaum noch, während ich mit meinem Alu RR jedes Steinchen gespürt habe.
Dazu trägt nicht nur der Carbonrahmen bei, sondern auch die minimal breiteren Reifen (bei meinem alten 25mm und bei dem neuen 28mm).
Auch von der Geometrie her fühle ich mich auf dem Trek deutlich wohler.
Es fährt sich komplett anders, was ich nicht vermutet hätte.

Jetzt der Nachteil: Ich hab es in der Wunschfarbe und meiner Größe bestellt


----------



## Rage1988 (9. November 2019)

Da ist das Ding 
Wenn es heute nicht regnen würde, hätte ich es gleich getestet.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. April 2020)

Radelt grad niemand?
Haben momentan ja perfektes Wetter und sehr angenehme Temperaturen. Könnte allerdings mal wieder etwas regnen. Auf den Schotterpisten schwindet der Grip.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. April 2020)

Doch, die ganze Zeit.
Vor dem guten Wetter hat es mir sogar mehr Spaß gemacht.
Weniger Leute draußen und keine Insekten im Gesicht^^
Aktuell muss man wegen Corona ja Slalom um die Wandertouristen fahren, selbst in sonst abgelegeneren Waldwegen 

Hab mein MTB heute auf tubeless umgestellt.
Hat alles ziemlich perfekt geklappt, jetzt muss nur noch die Luft drinnen bleiben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. April 2020)

Ok, das stimmt.
Momentan ist der Wald hier auch fast durchgehend verstopft. Habe heute mein erstes Insekt gegessen. Fehlt nur noch der erste Mückenstich. Der kommt bestimmt gleich beim Schlafen. 

Probiere momentan, jeden zweiten Tag eine Erholungsfahrt zu machen und so wie es aussieht, wirkt sich das tatsächlich äußerst positiv auf die Regenerationsdauer aus. Fühlt sich besser an als ne komplette Pause.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (7. April 2020)

Ich steige so langsam wieder auf Rennrad um, nachdem ein halbes Jahr Gelände hinter mir liegt. Aufgrund der Bevölkerungsdichte auf Rad- und Wanderwegen ist es auf der Straße tatsächlich momentan ruhiger


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. April 2020)

Fahre zurzeit jedes Wochendende Trekkingrad (Waldweg + Asphalt). Das Rad ist momentan einfach die beste Wahl um etwas rumzukommen und trotz der jetzigen Regeln noch Sport außer Haus zu betreiben.

@ DIY-Junkie: Du sagst es. Die städtischen Parks sollte man am Wochende auf jeden Fall meiden und selbst auf einigen Waldwegen wird es sehr voll. Unter der Woche gehts im Park gerade noch, aber selbst da müsste man auch schon Slalom fahren und ständig auf kleine Kinder achten.


----------



## pedi (7. April 2020)

das wetter ist schön, jetzt geht das übel wieder los.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. April 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> das wetter ist schön, jetzt geht das übel wieder los.


Kannst dem ja vorbeugen und zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## pedi (13. April 2020)

nö, lieber scheiss ich die rowdys zusammen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. April 2020)

Huhu Leute!

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen ...
An meinen alten Pendler- und Kilometerfresserbike ist ne 3x9 Deore Trekkinggruppe verbaut.
Würde gerne auf ne Einfachkurbel umsteigen, so mit min. 40 Zähnen, leider schraube ich noch nicht solange an Bikes wie an PCs, daher finde ich da schlecht was.
Nach den bisherigen 11000km auf dem Bike im norddeutschen Flachland weiss ich, das ich mit ner Einfachkurbel mit 40-44 Zähnen unter allen Bedingungen klar komme.

Kennt da jemand was brauchbares?
Das einzige was ich gefunden habe, wäre ne GRX-Kurbel mit 42 Zähnen, weiss aber nicht ob die ohne weiteres passt, durchschauen kann ich bei meiner auch, schein also beide Hollowtech zu sein ...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. April 2020)

Ich kann dir leider keine empfehlen, aber darf ich fragen, was du dir von diesem Umbau erhoffst? Pragmatisch wie ich bin, hätte ich jetzt einfach vorne zwei Kränze sowie Umwerfer abgebaut, fertig ist die Einfachkurbel


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2020)

Bei der Deore Gruppe an einem Treckingrad für Flachlandfahrten ist imo die Sinnhaftigkeit so oder so gegen 0.
Dann drehen sich da halt zwei Kränze mehr als uunbedingt nötig. Na und?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. April 2020)

Ich bräuchte mal bitte eure Fachmeinung. Ich habe totale Probleme mit meinem Umwerfer. Ich habe letztes Jahr ein neues Zugseil einführen und den Umwerfer einstellen lassen. Jetzt seit 2 Wochen, kam ich nicht mehr in den niedrigsten Gang. Also wollte ich jetzt den Umwerfer einstellen, aber ich bekomme es absolut nicht hin. Es geht nicht mal um die Feinheiten, sondern fängt bei der groben Gangverteilung an. Weil mir der Kopf einer Begrenzungsschraube kaputt ging, habe ich die jetzt beide erstmal komplett raus gedreht. Ich habe das Problem, dass egal wie ich es anstelle nicht mehr in den 3. Gang komme. Selbst wenn ich mit der Hand die Führung so weit drücke wie es geht, kommt die Außenseite gerade mal so auf die Höhe des äußersten Kettenblattes.

Ich habe es jetzt über 2 Wege versucht. In den höchsten Gang geschaltet, mit der Hand die Führung so weit raus gedrückt wie es geht und das Zugseil befestigt. Der normale Weg ist ja aber hinten auf das größte Ritzel und vorne in den 1. Gang. Zugseil lösen. An der Schaltung das Seil bis zum Anschlag eindrehen und 5 Drehungen lockern. Das Zugseil einspannen. Der Schritt mit der Feineinstellung fällt jetzt weg, muss morgen erst schauen ob ich im Baumarkt neue Schrauben finde. Der 1. Gang läuft super, im 2. Gang tut sich nichts, im 3. Gang springt er dann auf das 2. Ritzel und schleift auf der Innenseite ein wenig, was man ja mit der Feineinstellung beheben kann. Im 3. Gang sieht das ganze dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (23. April 2020)

Das hört sich so an, als ob der Schaltzug nicht richtig gespannt ist. Deshalb hast du beim Schalten auf das mittlere Kettenblatt keinen Effekt. Der Schaltzug spannt sich bei diesem Schaltvorgang und beim Schalten aufs große Kettenblatt schaltest du dann auf das mittlere.
Fang mal von oben an (dazu brauchst du eine dritte helfende Hand), soll heißen:
1. Schaltzug lösen, Kette auf großes Kettenblatt.
2. Schaltung (Umwerfer) auf großes Kettenblatt einstellen.
3. Hinten auf das kleinste Ritzel schalten.
4. Umwerfer mit der Hand herausdrücken, bis die Kette außen gerade so nicht mehr berührt wird.
5. Schaltzug mit der Kombizange ordentlich straff ziehen und dann befestigen.

Das sollte erstmal gehen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. April 2020)

Irgendwelche Deppen legen bei uns Baumstämme quer auf die Waldwege, meistens in Kurven.

Allerdings nichts, was man nicht alleine wieder beseitigen könnte. Kommt halt bisschen Kreuzheben, Kniebeuge und Military Press zur Tour hinzu. Wenn man die Leute mal erwischt, vielleicht auch etwas Ringen oder Pflaumenweitwurf.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. April 2020)

Vielleicht wars der Wind^^


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2020)

Wie schafft man es eigentlich noch vernünftig durch den Wald usw. zu brettern? Hab leider nur Fr+Sa Zeit bei Tageslicht zu heizen.  Ich hab weniger Probleme mit Baumstämmen, über die kann man drüberhüpfen oder sie halt wegräumen, die springen einem nicht vor die Räder.

Was ich hier leider habe sind komische Zweibeiner aller Art die vorzugsweise mit Kopfhörern, Kinderwagen, Hund an der Leine (unbedingt so das die Leine die gesamte Breite blockiert!) und natürlich in Grüppchen unterwegs sind. Wo mir letzten Sommer vll. 10 Leute auf 10km begegnet sind, treffe ich aktuell auf 100+ . Ja, daheim fällt einem die Decke auf den Kopf, Biergarten ist nicht, den Knirps kann man auch nicht im Belantis usw. bespaßen - aber das ist doch kein Grund auf meinen Trails rumzulaufen....
Wir haben hier eh Flachland in Leipzig, es gibt kein DH, es gibt nur XC und die Trails sind oft nicht genau markiert, aber man kann sich ja mal umsehen und NICHT dahin latschen wo Mountainbiker mit 90+kg und locker 30-40km/h lang brettern. So viel Hirn müsste doch im Kopf vorhanden sein das der Mountainbiker mit Helm und Knieschonern unterwegs ist und abspringen kann und man selbst dann ein schönes 15kg-Geschoss abbekommt...

Also her mit den Tipps und Tricks, wie ihr die Zweibeiner aka Kegeln aka Spaßbremsen von den Trails runterbekommt, ohne diese über den Haufen zu fahren oder sich mit denen lange und ausdauernd zu streiten? Während mir das erste ja keine großen Probleme bereitet, hole ich halt das leicht ramponierte Dirtjumper-Teil raus, Fullface, Protektoren dran und gib ihm, aber sich mit denen hinterher zu streiten ist immer nervig - die denken das sie im Wald usw. freie Bahn haben und das sie unverwundbar sind. 
Ich will mich halt nicht all zu weit aus der Stadt rausbewegen (man darf ja wieder, die idiotische Regel mit 15km haben die hier gestrichen), es geht ja auch darum keine all zu harten Trails mitzunehmen und keine Verletzungen zu riskieren in der aktuellen Lage (ja ich weiß die Krankenhäuser sind leer weil nix passiert, bis auf entsprechende Infektionsabteilungen - muss ich trotzdem nicht haben), also wie vertreibt man die mistigen Dinger mit 2 Beinen aus dem Stadtrand?


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> rant


Jetzt habe ich gerade das erste Mal pedi verstanden.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. April 2020)

@cryon1c

Fährst du in einem Bikepark oder ist das ein öffentliches Waldstück?
Wenn letzteres sollte man wohl eher dich aus dem Verkehr ziehen, denn "deine" Trails sind das nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> @cryon1c
> 
> Fährst du in einem Bikepark oder ist das ein öffentliches Waldstück?
> Wenn letzteres sollte man wohl eher dich aus dem Verkehr ziehen, denn "deine" Trails sind das nicht.



Das sind Radwege um die Seen herum und angelegte Trails die von den lokalen Mountainbikern  (legal und in Zusammenarbeit mit den örtlichen Behörden) hergerichtet und in Schuss gehalten werden. 
Das sind die Trails wo aktuell die meisten Zweibeiner unterwegs sind:
Die 20 schoensten Mountainbike-Touren rund um Leipzig &#128693; | Komoot
Man kann abseits fahren, aber da ist das Verletzungsrisiko in solchen Zeiten relativ hoch, wenn man alleine rumbrettert und in Gruppen darf man nicht. 

Und klar sind das unsere Trails, da haben Fußgänger etc. nicht viel zu suchen, sie wissen das diese Wege von Mountainbikern benutzt werden die im Flachland hier gerne auch mal 30-40 Sachen drauf haben können. Überwiegend flowtrails, nicht singletrack. 
Man kommt absolut nicht durch wenn hier gutes Wetter herrsch.

Man muss nicht in den Bikepark, um mit dem Mountainbike Spaß zu haben. Und angesichts der aktuellen Corona-Situation ist es absoluter Unfug irgendwo alleine in die Berge zu rammeln. 

Wie bringt man es den Zweibeinern ohne Fahrrad bei das sie auf Mountainbiker-Trails unterwegs sind und dort eben über den Haufen gefahren werden können?


----------



## FetterKasten (26. April 2020)

Wenn ein Fußgänger ein öffentliches Stück Straße kehrt, kann er auch nicht sagen: So ist jetzt meins, Radfahrer haben hier nichts mehr verloren.
Solang da nichts privat und abgesperrt ist, dürfen die Leute auf den Wegen wandern, wo sie wollen.
Natürlich ist das doof, aber viele werden das nicht wissen, dass ihr irgendwas für euch da beansprucht.
Und wenns knallt, ist im Zweifel nicht der Fußgänger schuld, sondern derjenige der mit 30-40 Sachen durch den Wald brettert ohne ausreichend Sicht um rechtzeitig zu bremsen.
Zumindest sollte man jmd. an kritischen Stellen positionieren, ob die Luft grad rein ist oder jmd. kommt.


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fußgänger ein öffentliches Stück Straße kehrt, kann er auch nicht sagen: So ist jetzt meins, Radfahrer haben hier nichts mehr verloren.
> Solang da nichts privat und abgesperrt ist, dürfen die Leute auf den Wegen wandern, wo sie wollen.
> Natürlich ist das doof, aber viele werden das nicht wissen, dass ihr irgendwas für euch da beansprucht.
> Und wenns knallt, ist im Zweifel nicht der Fußgänger schuld, sondern derjenige der mit 30-40 Sachen durch den Wald brettert ohne ausreichend Sicht um rechtzeitig zu bremsen.
> Zumindest sollte man jmd. an kritischen Stellen positionieren, ob die Luft grad rein ist oder jmd. kommt.



Normal fährt man in Gruppe, da hat man Leute dafür, da kann man auch Flaggen mitnehmen die man aufstellt oder Absperrband (gelbes, damit keiner das mit Polizeiabsperrungen etc. verwechselt) was man kurz dranhängt damit die Leute zumindest stutzig werden das jemand im Waldstück fährt. 
Aktuell macht man aber nix in Gruppe aus gewissen Gründen die auf C anfangen.

Es sind öffentliche Wege wo normal 1-3 Wanderer rumstiefeln die diese Gegend kennen und wo man sich kennt - sie sind hell/reflektierend bekleidet, laufen ohne Kopfhörer und mit offenen Augen durch die Gegend. Einige kennt man weil das halt Heimstrecken sind für uns alle.
Wir haben hier einige Ecken wo man ordentlich rumhüpfen kann und wo sich normale Menschen nicht hintrauen weil es denen zu steil ist, aber das ist allein einfach zu riskant. 

Es geht ja nicht darum die Leute loszuwerden, es geht darum die zu warnen das sie sich auf Strecken befinden wo Mountainbiker rumfahren, damit die Leute eben nicht blind und taub rumlaufen und ihre Kinder und Köter quer durch die Botanik verteilen. 
Durch die Hitzewelle und über 20°C die letzten Tage hier sind so viele Leute unterwegs - kA warum, können die sich nicht am See oder im Park hinpflanzen, warum muss man mit Kind und Kegel auf Wegen rumlaufen die sowohl von Reitern als eben auch Mountainbikern etc. beansprucht werden.

Die Leute kennen nicht mal die einfachste Regel das man sich nicht mitten im Trail hinstellt wie ne Statue, sondern sich zügig mit allem was man dabei hat zur Seite bewegt, damit der nächste durchkommt...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. April 2020)

Du musst schon etwas Verständnis haben. Viele sehen den Wald vielleicht zum ersten mal, weil es nichts anderes zu tun gibt 
Man kann da wohl nicht viel machen, ein lauter Freilauf hilft schonmal, damit man gehört wird. Aber diejenigen, die mit Kopfhörern draußen rumlaufen erreicht man eben nicht. Auf die nehme ich aber auch keine Rücksicht.
Da hilft wohl nur, sich andere Domizile zu suchen. Hier in Mittelthüringen ist das kein Problem. Es gibt endlose Wälder und vergleichsweise wenige Menschen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. April 2020)

Bei mir ist der Wald momentan auch überfüllt. Kann kaum eine Abfahrt fahren, ohne bremsen zu müssen, aber das ist dann halt so. Morgens oder kurz vor Sonnenuntergang bessert das sich. Wenn es richtig warm wird, gehen auch nicht mehr so viele Menschen in den Wald. Das sind noch maximal 2 Monate. Bin momentan aber nicht auf Trails unterwegs, weil ich ersma wieder ne vernünftige Kondition bekommen möchte.

Achja, ich möchte mal sehen wie jemand in Schräglage bei gutem Tempo über einen Baumstamm springt, den er vorher nicht sehen konnte. Magst dich zwar schnell aufrichten können und springen, aber dann nimmst du nicht mehr die Kurve und landest am nächsten Baum.


----------



## FetterKasten (26. April 2020)

Ich habe gemerkt, dass seit dieser Woche und den ersten Lockerungen draußen schon deutlich weniger los ist, trotz Sonnenschein.
Man konnte das alles richtig 1:1 sehen:
Beschränkungen, Sonnenschein und alles dicht auf den Waldwegen.
Lockerung und schon machen viele wieder andere Dinge und auf den Kfz-Straßen ist dafür wieder etwas mehr los.
Eigtl. ganz witzig, wie sich solche großen Menschenzahlen so lenken lassen und deren Ausweichbewegungen^^


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2020)

Fahre halt extra deswegen SRAM Eagle mit einem extrem leisen Hub und auch nicht meine bösen Maxxis Reifen, hier ist alles auf Ruhe ausgerichtet damit man so leise wie es geht vorankommt.  Das ist halt auch der Nachteil - man hört mich nicht. Für die Fußgänger baue ich aber nicht um, so weit kommt es noch 

Hier ist halt das Problem das hier über 600.000 Menschen in der Stadt leben und sich eben auf Randgebiete verteilen. Wir haben hier in Leipzig keine massiven Waldgebiete damit man halt abseits der Wege seinen Spaß haben kann usw. 

Bin ja auch nicht auf Trails unterwegs, das sind einfache Touren die n wenig Radweg + sehr viele Waldwege bzw Landwirtschaftswege usw. beinhalten, Schotter etc. Wir haben keine Singletrail-Strecken hier, dafür muss ich das Bike wenigstens 50km weit transportieren.

Edit: hier ist es sei der Lockerung schlimmer geworden.
Vor der Lockerung hatten wir ja Ausgangsbeschränkungen mit der Aussicht auf 150€+ in die Staatskasse wenn man draußen Unfug macht.
Aktuell haben wir nur Kontaktbeschränkungen, also Unfug machen ist erlaubt - nur halt nicht mit anderen Leuten die nicht mit dir zusammen wohnen. 

Sind also wesentlich mehr Leute unterwegs als noch die Woche davor. 

Und wegen den Hüpfen über Baumstämme - wenn man die weit genug sieht, kein Thema. Kurzfristig in ner scharfen Kurve natürlich nicht


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Bin ja auch nicht auf Trails unterwegs, das sind einfache Touren die n wenig Radweg + sehr viele Waldwege bzw Landwirtschaftswege usw. beinhalten, Schotter etc. Wir haben keine Singletrail-Strecken hier, dafür muss ich das Bike wenigstens 50km weit transportieren.


Okay, dann bist du so ähnlich wie ich unterwegs.

Habe das Glück, dass sich im Düsseldorfer Osten paar Steigungen und Gefälle befinden, sodass ich zumindest meine Höhenmeter machen kann. Nach 5 Minuten bin ich im Wald und dann geht es erstmal steil 50 Meter nach oben. Die Abfahrten dauern dementsprechend nie besonders lange. Als Intervalltraining dafür recht tauglich, da es ständig hoch und runter geht.


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Okay, dann bist du so ähnlich wie ich unterwegs.
> 
> Habe das Glück, dass sich im Düsseldorfer Osten paar Steigungen und Gefälle befinden, sodass ich zumindest meine Höhenmeter machen kann. Nach 5 Minuten bin ich im Wald und dann geht es erstmal steil 50 Meter nach oben. Die Abfahrten dauern dementsprechend nie besonders lange. Als Intervalltraining dafür recht tauglich, da es ständig hoch und runter geht.



Jap hier ists so ähnlich, nur das hier maximal 100 Höhenmeter drin sind, es gibt nicht viel was man machen kann. Gibt n paar Stellen wo ich halt hoch&runter fahre, mehrfach, weil das halt das einzige ist wo man wenigstens etwas Höhenmeter machen kann. Aber gerade an den Stellen fährt man halt in die Fußgänger (sind keine richtigen Wanderer - die wissen wo sie sind und wie sie da rumlaufen sollten).

Hier ist absolutes Flachland, das ist auch der Grund warum wesentlich mehr Normalos unterwegs sind. In anderen Orten ist das keine so massive Plage, die Leute laufen ungerne die Berge hoch&runter.  Hab auf der vorherigen Seite die Strecken gepostet, die haben da paar mehr Infos, da siehste auch das da nix ist außer flaches XC - es gibt nur wenige schwere Strecken wo die Schwierigkeit vom Untergrund kommt und nicht von der Steigerung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. April 2020)

Habe jetzt ne kleine Runde gedreht. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass es im Wald mehr nach Parfüm riecht als nach Natur. Muss man/Mann nicht verstehen. 

Ist jetzt natürlich am Sonntag die Uhrzeit, zu der am meisten los ist, aber die Wochen zuvor war definitiv nicht mehr los. Es fühlt sich an, als wäre halb Düsseldorf im Aaper bzw. Grafenberger Wald. 

War dennoch spaßig, wenngleich man nach wie vor bei jeder Abfahrt bremsen muss.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. April 2020)

Ich bekomm es nicht hin. Irgendwas stimmt mit dem Teil nicht. Ich bekomme den Umwerfer zwar komplett ausgefahren, aber dann hängt er. Ich kauf einen neuen. Hat jemand einen guten Umwerfer, für so bis 30 Euro?

Shimano Deore FD-M610 Umwerfer Top Swing 3x10-fach silber online kaufen | fahrrad.de

Den hier habe ich derzeit verbaut


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fahre halt extra deswegen SRAM Eagle mit einem extrem leisen Hub und auch nicht meine bösen Maxxis Reifen, hier ist alles auf Ruhe ausgerichtet damit man so leise wie es geht vorankommt.  Das ist halt auch der Nachteil - man hört mich nicht. Für die Fußgänger baue ich aber nicht um, so weit kommt es noch



Cool, ich habe einen DT Swiss Freilauf und der ist unglaublich laut. Das ist vor allem im Wald doch sehr störend, man bekommt keine Tiere mehr zu sehen. Und es nimmt auch die Ruhe, manchmal möchte ich einfach nur ruhig und langsam durch den Wald fahren und die Natur genießen. Das geht mit dem Teil halt nicht 
Aber eine Klingel brauche ich dadurch eben auch nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Cool, ich habe einen DT Swiss Freilauf und der ist unglaublich laut. Das ist vor allem im Wald doch sehr störend, man bekommt keine Tiere mehr zu sehen. Und es nimmt auch die Ruhe, manchmal möchte ich einfach nur ruhig und langsam durch den Wald fahren und die Natur genießen. Das geht mit dem Teil halt nicht
> Aber eine Klingel brauche ich dadurch eben auch nicht.



Hatte ich vorher, lauter Freilauf ist hilfreich wenn man irgendwie zwischen Menschen unterwegs ist, aber Mountainbike ist eigentlich dafür da NICHT zwischen Menschen rumzueiern - und die lieben Mitfahrer freuen sich über nen weißen Helm usw. wesentlich mehr als über nen lauten Freilauf - den Helm sehen sie wenigstens, gerade wenn man wieder beschlossen hat ins Gebüsch abzusteigen.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Cool, ich habe einen DT Swiss Freilauf und der ist unglaublich laut. Das ist vor allem im Wald doch sehr störend, man bekommt keine Tiere mehr zu sehen. Und es nimmt auch die Ruhe, manchmal möchte ich einfach nur ruhig und langsam durch den Wald fahren und die Natur genießen. Das geht mit dem Teil halt nicht
> Aber eine Klingel brauche ich dadurch eben auch nicht.



Ich hab auch einen DtSwiss Freilauf, aber der ist nur zu laut, wenn ich zu faul zum Treten bin. Also trete ich einfach 
Und zum Fußgänger "wegklingeln" is so ein lauter Freilauf ideal 
Ansonsten gewöhnt man sich doch schnell dran und wenn man ein anderes Rad fährt, fehlt dann iwie etwas.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Mai 2020)

Hab gerade eine Tour von 74 km beendet (App crasht bei Km 42 und zählt den Rest nicht...) und während Steigungen ist mir aufgefallen dass mein linkes Pedal zwischen 9 und 6 Uhr irgendwie "klackt", hauptsächlich wenns bergauf ging und ich etwas mehr Kraft aufwenden musste. Bergab kaum und auch auf der Ebene kaum hörbar... 

Zumindest meinen laienhaften Ohren nach könnte es das Tretlager sein. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Mai 2020)

War bei einem Kollegen letztlich das Pedallager.

Schwer auseinander zu halten, je nach dem wie schwer das Lager beschädigt ist, kann sich das ähnlich anfühlen und hören.

Sowas wolltest du jetzt sicher nicht lesen.   :/


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2020)

Zieh erst noch mal diese großen Muttern des Tretlagers fest, und die Pedale in den Pedalarmen.  Häufig knacken die einfach, weil sie locker sind.

Wenns dadurch nicht besser wird, hast du einen Lagerschaden.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Mai 2020)

Oje, aber dachte schon an sowas in der Art. 
Werde dann morgen einmal schrauben gehen, mal sehen ob es hilft (ich hoffe es sehr^^) Bis auf dieses Knacken hab ich sonst aber nichts bemerkt. 
Danke schonmal

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## FetterKasten (9. Mai 2020)

Bei nem 1x Antrieb kannst du auch einfach die Kette vom Kettenblatt nehmen.
Dann sollte sich die Kurbel anstubsen lassen und ganz leicht drehen.
Wenn nicht ist das Tretlager nicht mehr OK.

Aber vielleicht liegts einfach an den Pedalen, da kann das Lager auch kaputt sein.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zieh erst noch mal diese großen Muttern des Tretlagers fest, und die Pedale in den Pedalarmen.  Häufig knacken die einfach, weil sie locker sind.
> 
> Wenns dadurch nicht besser wird, hast du einen Lagerschaden.



Hab beides nachziehen probiert. Wollte keine Gewalt anwenden, hab aber doch ordentlich angedrückt und da ließ sich nichts fester ziehen  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Mai 2020)

An manchen Steigungen hat man gegen E-Sportler (E-Bike Radler) keine Chance.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2020)

Du musst nur 250W mehr treten als die Konkurrenz  .


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du musst nur 250W mehr treten als die Konkurrenz  .



Oder schneller als 25km/h den Berg hochfahren


----------



## DIY-Junkie (11. Mai 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Tour von 74 km beendet (App crasht bei Km 42 und zählt den Rest nicht...) und während Steigungen ist mir aufgefallen dass mein linkes Pedal zwischen 9 und 6 Uhr irgendwie "klackt", hauptsächlich wenns bergauf ging und ich etwas mehr Kraft aufwenden musste. Bergab kaum und auch auf der Ebene kaum hörbar...
> 
> Zumindest meinen laienhaften Ohren nach könnte es das Tretlager sein.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Hatte ich am Rennrad auch. Montiere mal den linken Kurbelarm ab, schmier ordentlich Fett auf die Achse (vorher reinigen) und montiere alles wieder schön fest drauf.
Bei mir hat's geholfen.
Wenn am Tretlager was ist, kannst du das auch herausfinden. Kette runter, drehen und schauen, ob da irgendwo Widerstand ist. Auch kannst du mal an beiden Pedalarmen kräftig drücken (in Richtung Rahmen oder davon weg). Wenn da Spiel ist, ist entweder deine Kurbel nicht richtig montiert oder das Lager defekt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Mai 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Oder schneller als 25km/h den Berg hochfahren


Bei mehr als 10% Steigung aufm Fully.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2020)

Da darf aber ein normales Pedelec ohne ordentlich Einsatz vom Fahrer auch keine 25km/h mehr erreichen.
Mit dem RR erreiche ich immer ziemlich genau das selbe Tempo am Berg wie wenn ich entspannt mit meine Elektro Mini dort hoch fahre.


----------



## airXgamer (11. Mai 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Tour von 74 km beendet (App crasht bei Km 42 und zählt den Rest nicht...)



Die Tachoproblematik stört mich auch gerade. Ich habe einen sehr alten Sigmatacho (nur Momentangeschwindigkeit und  Kilometer) durch einen neuen Tacho von Aldi ersetzt (mit Funkverbindung) - ein ganz tolles Stück Technik. Die Verbindung zwischen Radsensor und Tacho bricht manchmal einfach ab - reproduzierbar zum Beispiel auf großen Brücken (Bis ich das herausgefunden hatte ); manchmal reißt die Verbindung aber auch einfach so ab, auf freier Strecke. Entweder ich baue jetzt wieder auf den alten Tacho zurück oder ich muss doch mal mehr Geld ausgeben .


----------



## DIY-Junkie (11. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre inzwischen nur noch mit GPS. Das reicht mir auch zur Geschwindigkeitsmessung völlig aus. Da entfällt der Sensor am Laufrad.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Mai 2020)

Verwende für Radtouren jetzt auch einen Fitnesstracker. Stört am Arm überhaupt nicht und liefert mehr Daten als die alten Tachos. Des weiteren sehe ich durch die Pulsmessung, an welchen Stellen ich noch etwas mehr reinhauen kann.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. Mai 2020)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Huhu Leute!
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen ...
> An meinen alten Pendler- und Kilometerfresserbike ist ne 3x9 Deore Trekkinggruppe verbaut.
> ...



So Leute, drei Wochen später, Umbau hat super geklappt, echt easy, wie PC basteln, nur geiler 
Schöne saubere Optik und gefühlt fährt sichs viel besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Mai 2020)

Ich nutze für auch "nur" GPS im Handy zur Aufzeichnung. Rundum Datenerfassung ist mir nicht so wichtig. Mir reicht die Anzahl der km, hm und ein gespeicherter Track.


Was mich interessieren würde, was tragt Ihr überhaupt so zum radeln tragt.

Trage meistens T-Shirt + einfache Laufschuhe + Shorts. Wenns frischer ist Softshelljacke und Jeans. Wenns kalt ist Fleecehandschuh (Softshell wär warscheinlich sogar besser gegen Windchill, aber die tuns auch) und Schlauchtuch dazu. Spezial-Radkleidung gehört nicht zu meinem Kleidungssortiment, Tights würde ich nicht tragen wollen.

Mein einziges Problem ist das ich bei 20°C+ schon gerne mal im Sitzfleischbereich schwitze. Mit Zipphosen oder Funktionsshorts welche ich primär zum Wandern oder Klettern trage (Polyamid) sogar eher als mit (eigentlich weniger atmungsaktiven) Jeans. Rad-Funktionsshorts scheinen sich da m.E. nicht großartig zu unterscheiden, da Sie im Grunde aus dem selben Material sind (Polyamid ggf. mit Elastan und 4-Wege-Stretch-fähig).


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Mai 2020)

Auf dem MTB fahre ich meistens in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt oder Muscle-Shirt, sofern die Temperaturen bei min. 18° liegen. Schuhe sind meistens sportlich, aber nicht speziell.
In Jeans fahre ich grundsätzlich nicht. Wenn es kälter ist, dann in einer nicht zu weiten Jogginghose. Im Winter Zwiebeltaktik. Habe dann meine lange Motorradunterwäsche druner.
Auf dem anderen Rad trage ich auch schon einmal diese gepolsterten Radelboxershorts drunter. Ist wesentlich angenehmer. Die Shorts dann enger anliegend als auf dem MTB.

Wenn man reinhaut, kommt man nicht drumherum, dass die Hose unten nass wird.


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2020)

Ich trage beim Mountainbike fahren auch einfach normale Kurz Hosen und ein Tshirt. Dazu sportliche Schuhe. Vllt kaufe ich mir da in Zukunft mal was spezielleres aber noch habe ich da keinen Bedarf.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juni 2020)

Kann jemand von euch n Rennradl für 1000 - 2000€ empfehlen?
Bin bisher auf Fitnessbikes unterwegs gewesen, mit denen man nicht wirklich langsamer unterwegs ist, aber ich wollte jetzt doch mal n richtiges Rennrad ausprobieren.

Habe an sowas gedacht:
CUBE Attain SL black n grey 2020
CUBE Attain GTC SL carbon n white 2020

Taugen die?

Achja, schwarz muss der Rahmen schon sein. 
Ultegra muss nicht sein.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2020)

Ich bin bei beiden meinen Bikes extrem zufrieden mit dem Gebrauchtkauf. Mein Giant Defy mit vollem Ultegra Satz hat z.B. knappe 700€ gekostet.
Soo viel tut sich da Jahr für Jahr auch nicht mehr, aber es gibt immernoch genug Verrückte die 1-5 Jahre alte Modelle zum Drittel des Neupreises abstoßen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juni 2020)

Ich kaufe ungern gebrauchte Räder.
Da ich sonst recht sparsam bin, finde ich das auch nicht so schlimm.

Giant unterscheidet sich preislich nicht sehr von Cube, oder?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (1. Juni 2020)

Canyon hat schicke Räder im Angebot. Bis 2000 € dann mit 105er Ausstattung:
Ultimate WMN CF SL Disc 7.0 | CANYON DE
Ultimate CF SL 7.0 | CANYON DE

Oder ein Merida Reacto, wenn es was Aero-mäßiges sein soll:
REACTO DISC 4000 - MERIDA BIKES
Ich fahre das 5000, das kostet ca. 2700. Das 4000 könnte noch in deinen Preisrahmen passen. Spaß macht es jedenfalls wie Sau


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juni 2020)

Wann beginnt der Abverkauf der 2020er Modelle? 

Denke aber nicht, dass sich das Warten lohnt. Dann is die Saison vorbei und ich darf auf den nächsten Frühling warten.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (2. Juni 2020)

Das Attain SL kannst du getrost nehmen, die R7000 105er Gruppe ist gut, der Preis passt, nur wenn es weniger Gewicht und etwas mehr Komfort sein soll eines mit Carbonrahmen und Ultegra Gruppe wählen.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Juni 2020)

Ich kann Cube überhaupt nicht leiden.

1. Massenware
2. Gefühlt jeder Zweite fährt mit nem Cube durch die Gegend
3. Ich hatte in noch keinem Cube Store einen freundlichen und v.a. kompetenten Mitarbeiter
4. Es gibt kaum Ware, selbst Cube Händler schimpfen über Cube, weil die keine Ware bekommen.
5. Stellenweise sind sie einfach zu teuer für die Komponenten.

Ich kann das hier empfehlen:

Izoard Pro - Stevens Bikes 2020

Wenn es kein Carbon sein muss, dann das:

Aspin - Stevens Bikes 2020

Willst du Scheibenbremsen, musst du noch etwas drauflegen:

Izoard Pro Disc - Stevens Bikes 2020

Alle drei haben komplette Ultegra Ausstattung. Bei einem freundlichen und kompetenten Stevens Händler bekommst du sie jeweils 200-300€ günstiger.
Das Aspin hatte ich damals und ich war absolut zufrieden. Dann bin ich auf Carbon umgestiegen.

Aktuell ist aber eine schlechte Zeit um ein Fahrrad zu kaufen. Alle Fahrradhändler sind gnadenlos überlastet und es gibt kaum noch Fahrräder. Woher ich das weiß? Ich war die letzten Wochen bei etlichen Fahrradläden mit nem Kumpel, der sich dann das Stevens Izoard Pro bestellt hat und den Steven Händler kenne ich gut, der hat mir auch das bestätigt.
Wenn du eines möchtest, musst du dich jetzt oder im Winter nach den 2021er Modellen umschauen oder du findest noch Überbleibsel von 2020, je nachdem welche Größe du brauchst.

Giant ist auch gut und günstig und bietet lebenslagen Garantie auf die Rahmen.

Edit:

Achja, wenn man bei einem kleinen Händler kauft, hat das noch mehr Vorteile.
Mein Kumpel hat es nicht nur 200€ günstiger bekommen, es wurde auch speziell auf ihn angepasst, er hätte die Übersetzung ändern können (zum gleichen Preis), er bekommt Pedale dazu, den ersten Kundendienst kostenlos und er kann sich einfach rühren, wenn etwas nicht passt, dann kann er so oft hin, bis alles passt.

Was war die Antwort der Mitarbeiter in den Cube Store auf die Frage "habt ihr die Möglichkeit am Preis was zu machen?"
"Nö, wenn du es nicht kaufst, kauft es der Nächste!"
Ok, da weiß ich schon wie ich dran bin, Null Ahnung, kein Service und absolut keinen Bock auf seine Arbeit
Mit meinen kleinen Händlern, die ich kenne, kann man sich auch noch super unterhalten und man hat was zum lachen.


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2020)

Ich hab ein Cube Hartail. Alles bestens, auch der Laden wo ich das her habe. Kann Cube nur empfehlen!


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2020)

Habe meine vorherigen Cube-Räder immer bei Lucky Bike gekauft. Der Laden hat schon einmal logistische Probleme, aber damit hat Cube weniger zu tun. Die Mitarbeiter sind da in Ordnung.

Dass nun gefühlt jeder Zweite damit fährt, stört mich wenig. Mein Allmountain ist von YT. Das ist wohl seltener als jedes andere Fully, was man so beim Fahren sieht.
Wenn ein Rad schick aussieht, ist es doch nicht wichtig, wer es sonst noch fährt. Würde mich nicht davon abhalten, einen BMW oder Mercedes zu kaufen. 
Edit: Wirklich teuer ist Cube in Anbetracht der verbauten Komponenten nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juni 2020)

Cube ist nicht wirklich teuer. 
Die 4 großen hier, Giant, Cube, Scott und Merida - man sieht sie oft, aber sie sind gut, Ersatzteile sind leicht zu beschaffen (alles oft auf Lager), sie sind nicht zu teuer und jeder kennt sie was das reparieren leichter macht weil jede Werkstatt drölftausend von denen pro Jahr abfertigt.

Fahrrad ist zwar keine Kunst, aber es macht schon was aus wenn man was seltenes wie Nicolai, YT oder Yeti ankarrt oder halt nen Cube


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2020)

Ist hier zufällig jemand mit Erfahrung mit der NuVinci/Enviolo Nabe (stufenloses Planetengetriebe)? Hab heute mit/für meinen Dad ein gebrauchtes Bike mit so einem Teil getestet und nun stellt sich die Frage wie "wartungsfrei" das Ding wohl wirklich ist.


----------



## airXgamer (15. Juni 2020)

Die Nuvinci hält bei meine Vater am Elektrofahrrad (25km/h, Bosch Performance CX) seit 6000km ohne nennenswerte Probleme, er ist mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht mehr zu frieden, aber dafür kann die Nabe nichts . 
Der Sicherungsring des Ritzels saß nicht korrekt, was zu einem gerissenen Gates-Zahnriemen führte, da gehe ich aber von einem Montagefehler ab Werk aus. Der Schaltzug ist bei ~5000km gerissen, war aber unkompliziert zu ersetzen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fahrrad ist zwar keine Kunst, aber es macht schon was aus wenn man was seltenes wie Nicolai, YT oder Yeti ankarrt oder halt nen Cube



Dem würde ich widersprechen, hast du ja selbst mit dem 2ten Satztteil auch.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dem würde ich widersprechen, hast du ja selbst mit dem 2ten Satztteil auch.



Ja aber auf einen guten YT-Rahmen kommen ne Million Chinesenfahrräder aus zweifelhaften Materialien und nur dafür ausreichend jemanden mit bissl Kleinkram von A nach B zu transportieren. 
Im Gegensatz zum Auto welches sich zu einem recht sicheren und qualitativ hochwertigen Gerät entwickelt hat, gibt es beim Fahrrad noch sehr viel Schrott und das wird irgendwie nicht weniger. 

Hab in meinem Freundeskreis leider immer noch Leute die sich Räder für 200-400€ kaufen (neu) und sich dann wundern warum besagte Räder nichts taugen und die Leute wollen auch nicht selbst schrauben, gerade Jugendliche im Bekanntenkreis bekommen Schrotträder von den Eltern und die fragen mich dann wie das Kind das Rad in einer Saison zu Schrott fährt - die wissen das mein MTB wesentlich schlimmeres aushält und fährt.
Wenn ich denen dann sage das alleine die Gabel bei mir mehr kostet als das Rad vom Kind und das Qualität auch mal was kostet, ignorieren sie alles und kaufen das nächste Rad was genau so einen Sommer lang hält. 
Die Kids tun mir leid, die wollen auch mal im Bikepark bissl Spaß haben ohne sich zu verletzen oder das Rad zu schrotten, aber die Eltern rennen sofort weg wenn sie Preise für nen Einsteiger-Fully sehen 
So was wie Nicolai oder auch nur YT Industries was ja noch halbwegs humanes Geld kostet brauche ich denen gar nicht zeigen, die erklären mich für verrückt - n Fahrrad zum Preis von nem guten Gebrauchtwagen xD


----------



## DIY-Junkie (15. Juni 2020)

Naja, wenn sie das dritte 300 € Rad geschrottet haben, setzt vielleicht irgendwann der Verstand ein.
Die einen lernen durch Ratschläge und Testberichte, die anderen machen lieber ihre eigenen Erfahrungen.
Mein Radl ist auch mehr wert als mein Auto, jeder hat halt seine Prioritäten


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Juni 2020)

Meine Kumpel sind mittlerweile zumindest auf Cube umgestiegen, weil sie meine Räder immer so toll fanden. Wo bleibt meine Provision? 

Letztens dann: "Was fährst du denn da, YT?"
Jeder, der es ausprobieren durfte, war begeistert. Das Rad wird bald 2 Jahre alt und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden.

Brauche demnächst aber neue Maxxis Highroller II. Profil nähert sich dem Ende.


----------



## cryon1c (16. Juni 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sie das dritte 300 € Rad geschrottet haben, setzt vielleicht irgendwann der Verstand ein.
> Die einen lernen durch Ratschläge und Testberichte, die anderen machen lieber ihre eigenen Erfahrungen.
> Mein Radl ist auch mehr wert als mein Auto, jeder hat halt seine Prioritäten



Naja gute Einsteiger-MTB kosten nicht mehr viel.
Unter 800€ kann man schon was brauchbares als Hardtail finden, schon mit ner vernünftigen Luftgabel (bin mal die günstigen Suntour gefahren, die bewegt sich nur bei harten Treffern/Drops, aber wenigstens da funktioniert sie, irgendwas ähnliches wie XCM30 Air oder so). 
Und für 1500€+ gibt es gute Einsteiger-Fullys (gerade bei den Engländern, Chainreaction verkauft da geile Sachen.
Fahre ja selbst gerade mit dem Scott Spark 960 (2020) rum, das Ding kostet etwas über 2000€ mit Pedalen und anderem Zubehör. Und das ist ein richtig gutes Crosscountry-Fully mit 120er Federung rundum. Klar hat das Teil nur "einfache" Teile wie SRAM Eagle SX 12er und nur eine Rock Shox Judy, aber dafür schon nen Dropperpost dabei und einen guten Rahmen für das Geld, es fährt sich auch erstaunlich gut verglichen mit dem was ich sonst aus diesem Preisbereich kenne.
Und so lange man nicht Enduro oder DH fährt braucht man auch nicht wirklich mehr. Sobald man merkt - eh, ich schlage die Federung oft durch oder ich hab die günstige SRAM SX Schaltung zerlegt - who cares, aufrüsten oder Bike tauschen, nach 1-2 Jahren ist es auch an der Zeit. 

Ich sehe halt viele Kids die MTB aufgeben weil sie halt Schrott gefahren sind - das macht keinen Spaß, dann verletzen die sich auch noch öfter und das Bike ist dauernd kaputt weswegen sie nicht mitfahren können. All das kann man vermeiden wenn man denen n gutes Hardtail gönnt, wir haben ja fast alle so angefangen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2020)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Die Nuvinci hält bei meine Vater am Elektrofahrrad (25km/h, Bosch Performance CX) seit 6000km ohne nennenswerte Probleme, er ist mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht mehr zu frieden, aber dafür kann die Nabe nichts .
> Der Sicherungsring des Ritzels saß nicht korrekt, was zu einem gerissenen Gates-Zahnriemen führte, da gehe ich aber von einem Montagefehler ab Werk aus. Der Schaltzug ist bei ~5000km gerissen, war aber unkompliziert zu ersetzen.


Das klingt ja erst Mal nicht so schlecht.
Wäre auch ein E-Mobil mit Bosch Motor und Riemen (Bergamont E-Line C-MGN).


----------



## DIY-Junkie (16. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja gute Einsteiger-MTB kosten nicht mehr viel.
> Unter 800€ kann man schon was brauchbares als Hardtail finden, schon mit ner vernünftigen Luftgabel (bin mal die günstigen Suntour gefahren, die bewegt sich nur bei harten Treffern/Drops, aber wenigstens da funktioniert sie, irgendwas ähnliches wie XCM30 Air oder so).
> Und für 1500€+ gibt es gute Einsteiger-Fullys (gerade bei den Engländern, Chainreaction verkauft da geile Sachen.
> Fahre ja selbst gerade mit dem Scott Spark 960 (2020) rum, das Ding kostet etwas über 2000€ mit Pedalen und anderem Zubehör. Und das ist ein richtig gutes Crosscountry-Fully mit 120er Federung rundum. Klar hat das Teil nur "einfache" Teile wie SRAM Eagle SX 12er und nur eine Rock Shox Judy, aber dafür schon nen Dropperpost dabei und einen guten Rahmen für das Geld, es fährt sich auch erstaunlich gut verglichen mit dem was ich sonst aus diesem Preisbereich kenne.
> ...



Ich hab mein erstes Fully mit 29 gekauft  Vorher war ich völlig ungefedert im Gelände unterwegs.
Habe jetzt mein zweites und bin damit sehr zufrieden. War ein Gebrauchtkauf für 1500 € - etwa die Hälfte des Neupreises, nach nur drei Jahren. Wahnsinn, wie der Wert da verfällt. Im Bikemarkt bei MTB News kann man ein paar echte Schnäppchen machen.
Ich vermisse da aktuell überhaupt nichts, wüsste daher nicht, warum ich in nächster Zeit was anders bräuchte. Dank absenkbarer Gabel und Variosattelstütze komme ich mit dem Teil nahezu überall hoch und auch runter. Und wenn nicht, liegt es an mangelnder Kraft oder Fahrtechnik


----------



## FetterKasten (16. Juni 2020)

Man muss sich echt nicht das teuerste Zeug kaufen, es sollte aber halt kein Baumarkt Billigschrott sein.
Im Preissegment ab 600 Euro findet man aber eigentlich schon ziemlich brauchbare MTBs, wenn man weiß, wo man suchen muss.

Die haben dann zwar keine XT-Ausstattung usw., allerdings sind die heutigen billigeren Teileklassen viel besser, als sie früher waren.
Heutzutage gibt es zb. MT200 Bremsen fürn Zwanni und die sind viel besser, als die einfachen Hydraulikbremsen (teilweise nur mit einem Kolben) von früher.

Ab nem gewissen Level werden die Teile dann nicht mehr unbedingt besser, sondern nur exorbitant teurer, für weniger Gewicht.
Wenn ich zb. an meine Rockshox Reba Gabel denke, kostet die einzeln auch teilweise 500 Euro.
Wirklich viel besser als billigere Gabeln federt sie auch nicht, aber wiegt halt teilweise nur die Hälfte und ist eben voll einstellbar.

Da spielt mehr die Rolle, wie gut man die Räder pflegt, wartet und einstellt, wenn man das Gewicht nicht als total entscheindend empfindet.
Und wenn man viel im Gelände fährt, muss man das eben auch verhältnismäßig oft machen. Es gibt eigentlich immer mal was zu tun. Das vergessen gerade die günstig-Käufer gerne.


----------



## cryon1c (16. Juni 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich hab mein erstes Fully mit 29 gekauft  Vorher war ich völlig ungefedert im Gelände unterwegs.
> Habe jetzt mein zweites und bin damit sehr zufrieden. War ein Gebrauchtkauf für 1500 € - etwa die Hälfte des Neupreises, nach nur drei Jahren. Wahnsinn, wie der Wert da verfällt. Im Bikemarkt bei MTB News kann man ein paar echte Schnäppchen machen.
> Ich vermisse da aktuell überhaupt nichts, wüsste daher nicht, warum ich in nächster Zeit was anders bräuchte. Dank absenkbarer Gabel und Variosattelstütze komme ich mit dem Teil nahezu überall hoch und auch runter. Und wenn nicht, liegt es an mangelnder Kraft oder Fahrtechnik



Naja ich hab mir den Fully eher zugelegt, wobei ich da noch in ner Region gewohnt habe die mit Hügeln und Bergen deutlich besser ausgestattet ist als Leipzig (kack flachland hier). 
Aktuell sind viele günstige Sachen brauchbar, aber wenn man schon was will, gehen die Fullys bei 2000€ los etwa hier in DE.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2020)

Abgesehen von den Laufrädern interessiert mich das Gewicht der Komponenten nicht so sehr. Ist nicht kompetitiv, kein Rennrad und wer Gewicht sparen will, soll halt 2-3 kg abspecken. Da geht bei mir auch noch was.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Laufrädern interessiert mich das Gewicht der Komponenten nicht so sehr. Ist nicht kompetitiv, kein Rennrad und wer Gewicht sparen will, soll halt 2-3 kg abspecken. Da geht bei mir auch noch was.



Naja bei Laufrädern interessieren mich eher Sachen wie "tubeless ready" und halt 29"er weil bin knapp 1,90 und die 27,5" sind mir n wenig zu klein, fahre selten tech wo man mit den 29"ern nicht mehr rumkommt. 
Gewicht ist da nicht so wichtig, klar ist leicht viel besser, aber das kostet einfach mal kranke Summen für 100-200 Gramm pro Rad.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Juni 2020)

Geht ja nicht darum, sich die leichtesten Räder zu kaufen, nur machen Gewichtseinsparungen dort mehr Sinn als bei den restlichen Komponenten. Das merkt man auch beim Fahren sehr deutlich.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Juni 2020)

Ich hab jetzt mal nen Service meiner Luftfedergabel gemacht, weil ich mit dem Ansprechverhalten schon immer unzufrieden war.
Ist eine Rock Shox Reba, also schon eine relativ teure.
Dachte immer sie ist zu wenig geschmiert, war aber Öl (vielleicht etwas wenig) drin und auch ordentlich Fett unter den Abstreifern und auch in der Luftfedereinheit, welche ich auch zerlegt hatte.

Nach dem Zusammenbau ist sie deshalb erwartungsgemäß nicht viel besser als vorher. War ja gut geschmiert.
Wie ist das bei euren Gabeln so?
Klar Stahlfedergabeln sprechen leichter an, wie Luftfedergabeln, aber laufen eure Luftgabeln so wirklich geschmeidig, dass sie auch bei gröberem Schotter usw. sich bewegen? Oder auch eher nur bei wirklichen Schlaglöchern und Wurzeln, Bordsteine usw.?

Ich hatte gehofft, dass einfach Fett und Öl gefehlt hat und ich danach eine ganz andere Gabel vom Gefühl gehabt hätte.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. Juni 2020)

Ich hab hier an einem Rad auch eine Reba, die nicht so leicht anspricht. Ist allerdings auch sehr sensibel, was den Luftdruck angeht.
An einem anderen Rad hab ich eine Pike, die ist irgendwie eine ganz andere Klasse. Spricht sehr gut an und lässt sich prima einstellen.
Warum das aber so ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Juni 2020)

Danke, das bestätigt mich dann auch ein wenig, dass es an dem Modell an sich liegt und bei mir nichts kaputt ist.
Hab da schon was gelesen, dass die Buchsen zu stramm sitzen könnten, aber das kann man nicht so einfach mal reparieren.

Liegt bestimmt auch daran, dass die Reba eher eine Cross Country Gabel ist, wo Vortrieb und Steifigkeit am wichtigsten ist und sie nicht so leicht wippen soll. Eher für die größeren Schläge.
Und die Pike für den Einsatzzweck fluffig sein muss.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juni 2020)

naja bei den Billigen Gabeln ist das eben so, da zählt auch die Reba zu Sorry. 

Ich hab ne Fox Talas Luftfeder Gabel, und gott ich hatte noch nie so ne Traumhafte Gabel wie diese, Losbrechmoment kennt diese Gabel so gut wie gar nicht so geschmeidig läuft die. Da kommen selbst meine Getunte Rock Shox nicht mit ( Eine davon ist hat nen AIR Umbau )  Allerdings kostet eine meiner Gabeln auch das 4-5 Fache was eine Reba kostet 

Unter anderem auf meinem Cube was hier ja so gern gehasst wird   Allerdings gibt es mein Cube kein zweites mal zu Kaufen, ich hab den Rahmen einzeln bei Cube gekauft und es selbst aufgebaut mit den Teilen meiner wahl, unter andere eben auch ner Fox Talas die allein schon mehr kostet als die meiste Cube bikes von der Stange.  Ich finds gut jeder denkt das wäre nen Stino Cube, außer die Kenner die merken das da was ziemlich hochwertiges Steht. Ich hab z.b auch für mein Cube mir extra Laufräder bauen lassen, ganz nach meinen Geschmack 1196gram wiegen Beide Laufräder ohne Reifen. Mit Reifen bin ich bei 1500-1600g je nachdem, das sind aber keine Fragilen Teile sondern sind 4 Fach Hohlkammer Felgen die Geschweißt sind.  Bei der Bremsanlage hab ich genauso drauf geschaut ne schön Leichten Anker zu nehmen der aber trotzdem nicht zu starken Fading neigt, also ne Leichte 4 Kolben bremse von und hinten von SRAM, meine eigen zusammengestellte Schaltgruppe die nach meinem Geschmack ist. Usw. das Bike hab ich auf mich maßgeschneidert und is dadurch nen absolutes Unikat, für mich persönlich reicht das vom Ego zu wissen das ich nen 4k Bike unterm Arsch hab ob an es nun sieht oder nicht, ich spüre es beim Fahren und hab ne innere Verbundenheit damit weil ich es selbst aufgebaut hab. 
Und nein ich hab mich nicht im Cube Teillager bedient oder hab mich an irgend ne Vorgabe gehalten, ich hab lediglich die Dämpferaufnahme von Cube dazu gekauft alles andere gibt es bei Cube so nicht zu kaufen in keiner Konstellation von dem Bike. Selbst der Federweg ist nicht Original weil ich die Geo vom Rahmen auf mich angepasst hab. Sieht man alles nur nicht vorallem wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Dann wundert man sich maximal bei den Laufrädern weil es die so nicht gibt und die ein Optisches Stilement sind und eben das Größte, ich hab nämlich maximal Penibel auf die Farbgebung vom Bike und der Teile geachtet bis ins kleinste Detail drum sind die Laufräder auch für mich aus ner Deutschen Manufaktur gemacht worden ( inkl 8 Fach abdrücken )  Die Naben haben Standart Industrie Lager die ich einfach Austauschen kann, der Hub ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie die DTSwiss hubs mit Verzahnung und nicht mit Klinken. Auch das sieht man nicht hört man nur oder auch nicht  auf jeden fall spürt man es beim Pedalerien. 

Also nicht jedes Cube was man so sieht ist nen Eimer von der Stange, Cube verkauft die Rahmen auch Einzeln mit Garantie. 
Und ganz ehrlich nen hanzz siehst jetzt auch net an jeder ecke, das würde mir z.b sehr gut gefallen und hab ich schon lange so nen haben muss Gedanke im Kopf. Aber 2 Downhill Bikes nen AllMountain und nen Dirt Bike muss einfach reichen, mehr Platz hab ich nicht


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Juni 2020)

dekay55 schrieb:


> naja bei den Billigen Gabeln ist das eben so, da zählt auch die Reba zu Sorry.



Klar gibt es auch welche für über 1000 Euro, aber die Reba hat immerhin nen Listenpreis von ca. 500 Euro. Da kaufen manche ganze Fahrräder davon^^

Also wenn ich mir zb sowas hier anschaue. Diese feinen Bewegungen macht meine Gabel definitiv nicht:
YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juni 2020)

Ist und bleibt Trotzdem das Günstig Segment wo du nicht erwarten darfst da ne Gabel oder nen Dämpfer so nen Super Losbrechmoment haben, die Bikes die von den richigen Leute durchs Gelände geprügelt werden haben alle Samt ne Dämpfung für mehrere Tausend Euro. Selbst ich hab auf meinen Downhill Bike Gabeln und Dämpfer die mehr Kosten als nen Bike von der Stange aus dem Hochpreisigen Sektor, und ich mach das sicher nicht fürs Ego oder weil mir die Kohle aus der Tasche fällt, sondern weil man das extremst merkt im Gelände, vor allem wenn man wie ich 40 ist und der Rücken schon etwas gelitten hat, deswegen fahre ich auch Fast nur noch Fully´s.  

Beispiel an meinen Dampfern kannst z.b High Speed und Lowspeed Zug und Druckstufe unabhängig ändern, das eine für die Wankbewegungen ( Low Speed ) und gegen schnelle Stöße wie Schotter die High Speed verstellung, damit kann man schon sehr den Dämpfer oder die Federung absolut perfekt einstellen. Wenn sowas net hast darfst  net erwarten das irgendwie ne Gabel hast die Sensibel anspricht so wie du es magst.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Juni 2020)

Wenn die Gabel aber beschissen anspricht, selbst wenn die Druckstufe ganz offen ist, dann bringt dir das auch nichts.

Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass das Problem bei mir wirklich an den Buchsen liegt. Wenn die zu eng sind oder die Standrohre verkanten, dann nützt alle Schmierung der Welt nichts.
Wenn man das Casting auf die Standrohre nach dem Service schiebt, dann sollte das ja eigentlich butterweich gehen.
Das war bei mir aber schon total hackelig.

Die Frage ist halt, inwieweit das bei den Rebas "Serienstreuung" ist und ob da Rockshox was besser machen wird, wenn ich sie reklamiere.
Oder ob ich wochenlang warten darf und am Ende wieder Pfusch zurück bekomme.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2020)

Naja was heißt Beschissen, die Dämpfer Elemente bei RockShox Gabeln waren schon immer *******, selbst bei meinem 1000€ Teuren RockShox Boxxer Gabeln weswegen ich die ja auch getunt hab, keine von beiden Gabeln hat die Original Buchsen und Dämpfer Elemente das war das erste was bei den Gabeln raus geflogen ist, nur so hats auch Sinn gemacht eine meiner Beiden Gabeln auf Luftfederung umzubauen mit dem Original Tuning Rockshox Kit.

Hast du mal versucht mit der Viskosität vom Öl zu spielen ? Das nämlich auch sowas was ich bei allen meinen Gabeln gemacht hab, ich hab da mein eigenes Gabelöl nach meinen Geschmack drin, damit kannst du nämlich auch das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel massiv verändert und das Losbrechmoment verringern. Aber nach wie vor die Öl Kanäle in den Rockshox Gabeln sind leider so das die Gerne das Öl aufschäumen und dann bockt die Gabel erst recht, das ist sogar nen Typisches Problem vor nen Paar Jahren gewesen, is halt das Blöde bei nem Offenen Ölbad. Da sind die Fox Gabeln weitaus besser mit dem mehrkammer System das Öl unter Ausschluss von Luft in eine Andere Kammer gedrückt wird, genauso wie es bei nem Guten Dämpfer mit Piggybag ist.  Allerdings kostet das halt Geld deswegen Kosten Gute Gabeln auch bisschen mehr als ne normale Gabel mit Offenen Ölbad und deswegen hab ich die Boxxer von offenen Ölbad auf Kartuschen System umgebaut, also die Ganze Dämpfung ist quasi in einer Kartusche welche ins Tauchrohr geschoben wird.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, wann du das letzte mal ne neuere Rockshox auseinander hast, aber die haben kein offenes Ölbad.
Die Buchsen kann man mangels Ersatzteile auch nicht mehr tauschen.
Wie gesagt mein Problem liegt nicht am Dämpfer, den konnte man als ich das Casting runter hatte gut rein und raus schieben.

Mir bleibt so wohl nun die Wahl zwischen damit abfinden, Reparatur auf Garantie bei Sram versuchen oder ne neue Gabel kaufen.
Denn an den Buchsen kann ich selbst nichts reparieren.
Selbst wenn ich die schaffe selbst ein- und auzupressen, man bekommt eben keine als Ersatz. Und dann sollte man sie ja noch kalibrieren. Da verhunz ich nur alles.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2020)

Bei den billigen Gabeln ist das aber normal, ich hab hier ne günstige Rock Shox Judy - ne 300€ Gabel - da tut sich erst was wenn es schon ordentlich hart zugeht. Und ich bin n schwerer Kerl, sag ist auch entsprechend eingestellt etc.
Die Gabel ist absolut OK so wie sie ist, nur wird da nix passieren wenn es nicht gerade große Steine sind usw. Bei Drops etc. reagiert sie genau so wie sie soll. Ist halt ne günstige Gabel, da sind die Ansprüche niedrig, aber für das was sie machen soll und was sie kostet - absolut vernünftig.
Wer will das die Gabel auch bei kleinsten Unebenheiten sich bewegt und butterweich reagiert und nicht erst losbricht wenn man schon durchgeschüttelt wurde, der muss halt deutlich mehr zahlen, da ists mit 500€ auch nicht getan. 
Pike wäre so die erste Gabel wo man sagt - ja, die ist geil und weich, da schüttelt es einen nicht so hart durch. 

Muss jeder wissen wie viel er investieren will. Ich fahre kein so anspruchsvolles Zeug das ich eine der besten Federgabeln brauche, dazu will ich nicht das meine Gabel mehr kostet als so einige andere Teile zusammen.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2020)

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, hängt immer von den Persönlichen Bedürfnissen und Prioritäten ab, meine Bikes sind mein Hauptfortbewegungsmittel im Alltag, da butter ich natürlich Unmengen mehr Geld rein als jemand der Auto Fährt im Alltag, ich hab mich nicht gegen das Auto entschieden weil ich mir das nicht Leisten kann, also investiere ich das was andere in nen Auto investieren in mein Fahrrad. Abgesehen davon das Fahrräder auch nen Intensiv Hobby sind und Hobbys sind eben schweineteuer.  Ich hab mich allerdings auch längere Zeit nicht mit ner Teuren Gabel anfreunden können vorallem nicht mit Fox Gabeln, aber naja man ändert doch recht schnell seine Meinung wenn man einmal in den Genuss gekommen ist und vom Gegenteil überzeugt wird. Was ich mir nur wirklich 3 mal Überlegen würde ist die Kashima Beschichtung, die Kost nämlich um die 100€ und Rechtfertigen nicht den aufpreis von 400-500€  Kannst die Tauchrohre aus ausbauen und zu ner Firma schicken die dann ne Nitrid Beschichtung drauf machen, ist nämlich nix anderes was Fox als Kashima bezeichnet.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Juni 2020)

Das ist ja auch ein schönes Thema, wenn man gerne bastelt und dafür Geld ausgibt.
Für viele Leute, auch viele Fahrradhändler sind Federgabeln ein totales Mysterium und die kriegen das auch nur durch Einschicken hin.
Dabei ist das eigentlich eine ausgeklügelte aber simple Technik.
Und dann bei einem eh schon leichten Fahrrad + Fahrer ein sanftes Ansprechen bei gleichzeitig perfekter Dämpfung hinzukriegen ist schon eine Kunst und nicht mit Autos oder Motorrädern vergleichbar, wo die gefederte Masse viele hundert Kilos beträgt.

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte mMn eine 500 Euro Gabel nicht so funktionieren, wie eine rostige 100 Euro Suntour.
Das wird glaub ich ne never ending Story bei mir.
Dem MTBler, der im Sommer an 5 Wochenenden mal rumfährt, der wird sowas wohl nie reklamieren.
Werde aber mal zu einem Rockshox Händler gehen und mal baugleiche Modelle vergleichen und vorher fragen, ob ich meinen Druck einstellen darf. Sonst bleibt das beim Rätselraten, ob es bei anderen besser wäre.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2020)

Wie ich aber schon sagte, Auch das Gabelöl in der Dämpfung solltest du an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Ich nutze z.b in meiner Boxxer Single Air SAE7.5 die hat ne Getunte Dämpfereinheit bei der ich mit den Shim´s unter anderem das Ansprechverhalten angepasst hab ( das war früher auch ein muss bei Rockshox ) da war anfangs SAE 10 drinn, die Gabel war so Knüppelhart mit offener Dämpfung und nach 2 minuten Bockte sie Extrem weil das Öl aufschäumte, mit SAE 7.5 und der Getunten Dämpfereinheit ist das ne komplett andere Gabel, und in meiner StahlFeder Boxer mit Dämpfer Kartusche und Lowfriktion Buchsen hab ich SAE 5 drin die fühlt sich mittlerweile durch das Tuning auch fast an wie die FOX 

BTW Einfache Technik ?  in meiner Gabel sind 58 Dichtringe verbaut .... und mach das mach das ne Gabel quasi null Losbrechmoment hat obwohl so viel Dichtungen da drinnen sitzen, inkl 3 Stufen Höhenverstellung, Zug und Druckstufen Verstellung, Druckstufen Sperre ( das was Poploc bei Rockshox ist ) und einstellbaren Durchlagschutz jeweils für Gesperrte Dämpfung und Offene Dämpfung, sowie Vorkammer Druck für die Dämpfung und Federung ( um die Gabel Progressiv oder Deggresiv einzustellen ) 

Und ja ich bin so nen Freak der das Fahrwerk Perfekt einstellen muss weil ich meine Bikes sehr sehr gerne im Grenzbereich bewege vorallem was Geschwindigkeit angeht und da ist vorallem bei nem Fully das A und O das Fahrwerk sonst geht mindestens 40% Der Energie vom Pedalieren im Fahrwerk verloren, und das will ich nicht ich will maximalen vortrieb bei höchstmöglicher Effizienz mit bester Traktion die ich nur bekommen kann, und da ich Gerne Sprints Fahre muss das ding Agil sein. Und das geht halt nur mit dem perfekt eingestellten Fahrwerk.  
Und ja gut zugegeben es dauert auch mal 1 Monat bis sowas eingestellt ist aber wenn man ein massgeschneidertes Bike will und Perfektionist ist gehört das dazu.   

Was aber Lange net bedeutet ich scheis aufs Geld, wenn das so wäre hätt ich sicher nicht geschaut wie ich möglichst Günstig an die Beste Gabeln für meine DH Bikes genommen sondern hätte gleich ne Poser Fox 40 Doppelbrücke genommen kostet aber 2500€ und das Sehe ich absolut nicht ein zumal so auffällig sind das die optisch nicht an mein Bikes passen.  Ich hab ganz ganz schlichte Gabeln den man Nichtmal ansieht was sie sind. Bis auf die Fox.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juni 2020)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass diese Fitnessuhren so sinnvoll sein können. Seitdem ich die nutze, kann ich mein Durchschnittstempo fast regelmäßig von Fahrt zu Fahrt steigern.
Nach Gefühl fahren ist schön, aber wenn man seinen Puls im Blick hat, weiß man ständig, ob man noch paar Prozent draufpacken kann.

Fahre momentan mit einem Durchschnittspuls von ca. 160 BPM (ne knappe Stunde). Bin den größten Teil der Tour an der Grenze zum anaeroben Bereich. Bei Zwischensprints und Steigungen gehts dann immer öfters auch aus dem aeroben Bereich raus. Wenn der Puls zwischen 170-180 BPM liegt, merke ich auch, wie die Muskulatur so langsam übersäuert.
Noch vor 2 Monaten bin ich halb verreckt, wenn der Puls sich den 170 BPM angenähert hat. 

Heute hat mich dann ein Mann mit seinen 2 Hunden angefeuert, als ich die längste und steilste Steigung fuhr. Das hat mich dann so motiviert, dass ich die 180 BPM geknackt habe. 

Achja, nach dem Regen in den letzten Tagen sind viele schmale Trails dermaßen zugewachsen, dass man nach dem Befahren aussieht, als käme man aus dem SM-Studio; die ganzen Arme und Beine zerkratzt.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht, dass diese Fitnessuhren so sinnvoll sein können. Seitdem ich die nutze, kann ich mein Durchschnittstempo fast regelmäßig von Fahrt zu Fahrt steigern.
> Nach Gefühl fahren ist schön, aber wenn man seinen Puls im Blick hat, weiß man ständig, ob man noch paar Prozent draufpacken kann.
> 
> Fahre momentan mit einem Durchschnittspuls von ca. 160 BPM (ne knappe Stunde). Bin den größten Teil der Tour an der Grenze zum anaeroben Bereich. Bei Zwischensprints und Steigungen gehts dann immer öfters auch aus dem aeroben Bereich raus. Wenn der Puls zwischen 170-180 BPM liegt, merke ich auch, wie die Muskulatur so langsam übersäuert.
> ...



Deswegen fahren MTBler ja auch in langen Jerseys durch die Gegend und haben noch praktische Shorts an. Da leiden da praktisch nur die Unterschenkel (sowieso xD). 
Gut, und halt Kopf, weil man keinen Bock hat bei dem heißen Wetter mit Fullface+Brille rumzufahren, entsprechend muss man den Schädel von diversem Grünzeug fernhalten.
Ganz ecklig sind Spinnenweben, wenn du als erster auf dem Trail bist und entsprechend die Dinger mit dem Gesicht einsammelst xD


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2020)

Habe es noch einmal drauf angelegt und bin in kurzer Hose und Muscleshirt geradelt. Brennesseln sind ja kein Problem; das ist gesund, aber die Brombeeren sind mir dann doch zu hart. 

Habe auf meiner Strecke nur 2 Ampeln, direkt vor dem Wald. Heute beide auf grün erwischt. Jahresbestzeit. Woohoo. Über 1 km/h schneller als sonst gewesen.

Mancher Fußgänger wundert sich, dass man mit gescheiten Bremsen bei 20-30 km/h quasi keinen Bremsweg hat. Wurde eben von einer jungen Dame angemeckert, die in der Mitte des Weges mir entgegenlief, weil ich erst sehr spät bremste... Eigentlich ist der Weg ja breit genug, damit 3 Sumoringer nebeneinander laufen. Hoffentlich wird daraus kein MeToo-Fall.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2020)

Bietet es sich eigentlich an, ein Rennrad auch mit "normalen" Pedalen zu betreiben oder benötigt man unbedingt ein Klick-System? Bin damit nicht vertraut und habe es auch noch nie probiert.
Die Vorteile im muskulären Bereich sind mir bekannt. Iliopsoas und Ischios können in der zweiten Phase aktiv unterstützen.

Ok, allein wenn ich an die Muskelaktivität denke, sollte sich das deutlich bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2020)

Ich hab Klickpedale und sowas dazu:
Shimano Pedalaufsatz mit Reflektoren SM-PD22 kaufen | Bike-Discount
So kann ich das Rad auch "normal" benutzen. Mit den Klicks ist die Kraftübertragung aber schon etwas besser, gerade weil man das Pedal auch etwas ziehen und nicht nur drücken kann.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2020)

Jupp, frage mich grad, wie sehr man das in der Praxis spürt. Sollte schon deutlich sein.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (6. Juli 2020)

Das glaube ich aber nicht. Ich fuhr 2018: 7407 von 15400 km, 2019: 13015 von 18181 km und Heuer: 7346 von 9556 km aller Räder mit dem Rennrad und kann das nicht bestätigen, da ist nichts mit deutlich spüren.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Juli 2020)

Das sehe ich anders. Ein Rennrad macht ohne Klickpedale keinen Sinn. Versuch mal, einen Sprint ohne die Dinger zu fahren. Kannste vergessen. Fahren im Wiegetritt ist auch deutlich effektiver, wenn man eine feste Verbindung hat. Ich bin jüngst von Time Atac auf Shimano SPD-SL (beides Klicksysteme) umgestiegen und selbst da ist der Unterschied schon deutlich spürbar.
Wenn man gemütlich dahinrollt, mag der Unterschied marginal sein, aber je höher die Last, desto mehr wirkt es sich aus. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (6. Juli 2020)

@DIY-Junkie: Gemeint hatte ich das "Ziehen" und nicht die von dir aufgezählten Punkte, fahre selbst Look Keo Blade.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Juli 2020)

Ok. Bewusst "Ziehen" mache ich eigentlich nur im Wiegetritt. Sonst ist es eher ein leichtes Schieben über den oberen Totpunkt.


----------



## airXgamer (7. Juli 2020)

Ich fahre seit einigen Wochen an meinem Trecking Allrounder Shimano SPD Click'r Pedale mit SH56 Cleats (Mehrfachausstieg). Der halt auf dem Pedal ist deutlich besser als beim normalen Flachpedal, der ganze Tretvorgang erscheint mir deutlich "runder" als vorher. Ziehen / starker Wiegetritt geht mit der Kombi nicht, da die Auslösekraft sehr gering ist. Dafür hab ich mich trotz viel Stadtverkehr noch nicht hingelegt  und habe deutlich weniger Schmerzen im Knie / Fußbereich auf langen Touren.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juli 2020)

Demnächst öffnet mein "lokaler" Radhändler wieder. Werde dann mal schauen, was die dort an Rennrädern so haben. Ist mir doch lieber als online zu bestellen.

Gestern beim Radeln aufm Fully war ich nem Bengel (Vielleicht 12-13) und seinem Kumpel bei einer Steigung im Wald anscheinend zu langsam. Haben mit allem, was ihnen zur Verfügung stand, reingehauen und mich sogar überholt. Leider reichte es dann doch nicht bis zum Ende. 
10 Kilo müssen runter. Das macht bei Steigungen schon extrem viel aus; andererseits aber auch bei Abfahrten.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2020)

Früher, als ich zum ersten Mal ein Rennrad hatte, bin ich erst ca. ein Jahr mit normalen Pedalen gefahren, damit ich mich an das Rennrad gewöhne.
Dann bin ich auf Klickpedale umgestiegen und man spürt deutlich einen Unterschied. Es ist auch angenehm, dass dadurch die Füße immer an der gleichen Position sitzen, damit man keine Kraft verschenkt.
Im Stadtverkehr gibt es für mich aber nichts nervigeres als Klickpedale.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Juli 2020)

Ist hier jemand auf nem Gravel Bike unterwegs bzw. kann welche empfehlen?
Ich habe gemerkt, dass mein MTB eigentlich überflüssig ist. Mittlerweil fahre ich entweder Rennrad oder mit dem MTB auf Straßen / Radwegen / Schotterwegen und dazu brauche ich kein MTB.
Da kann ich mit einem Gravel Bike die Kraft effizienter einsetzen, außerdem finde ich die Rennradlenker irgendwie angenehmer.

Ich will kein Carbon, das reicht mir beim Rennrad und brauche ich nicht bei einem Gravel Bike. Nur die Gabel hätte ich gerne aus Carbon, weil das etwas dämpft.

Ich hätte eigentlich gerne das hier gehabt: Vapor - Stevens Bikes 2020
Aber das bekommt mein Händler nicht mehr geliefert und ich müsste auf das 2021er Modell warten.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Juli 2020)

Wenn dir der Alurahmen taugt, was ist mit dem Canyon Grail? 
Wobei da die meisten Modelle auch für dieses Jahr weg zu seien scheinen.

Das ist aber auch immer ein Kreuz mit dem Bike kaufen, haste Zeit sind die Läden zu, haste keine Zeit kauft alles Räder, haste wieder Zeit, gibts keine mehr.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Alurahmen taugt, was ist mit dem Canyon Grail?
> Wobei da die meisten Modelle auch für dieses Jahr weg zu seien scheinen.



Ich schaue es mit mal an. Was ich vergessen hab zu sagen: Ich selbst liege bei ca. 115Kg. Dementsprechend viel soll das Rad aushalten. Außerdem soll es auch noch bei Bedarf etwas Gepäck (ca. 5 Kg) tragen und eventuell ein Kind, wobei ich eher zu einem Fahrradanhänger tendiere.
Ich muss mal schauen, was Canyon da für maximal zulässige Gewichte angibt. Bei Trek gehen die bspw. bis 125Kg.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch immer ein Kreuz mit dem Bike kaufen, haste Zeit sind die Läden zu, haste keine Zeit kauft alles Räder, haste wieder Zeit, gibts keine mehr.



Das stimmt leider 
Bis vor 1-2 Monaten war noch so die Hölle bei den Händlern los und die Corona Bestimmungen so streng , das ich im Urlaub keinen Termin bekommen habe.
Jetzt habe ich wieder Urlaub, es ist weniger los, aber jetzt gibt es kaum noch Fahrräder 

Edit: Also ich habe gerade herausgefunden, dass das zulässige Systemgewicht bei Conway 130Kg beträgt, das wäre schon mal was.
Bei Canyon finde ich nur die Angaben für die Sattelstützen. Aber anscheinend sind das die einzigen Beschränkungen.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2020)

Ok, also ich muss wohl auf die 2021er Modelle warten. Die Gravelbikes sind überall ausverkauft 
Stevens, Trek, Giant, Canyon...


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juli 2020)

Hab mein Fahrrad in Sachsen-Anhalt gekauft. Da in Sachsen gegen ende März die Läden zu waren, drüben aber nicht  
Ist n Scott Spark 960 geworden, bin ganz zufrieden, vor allem für nen Fully fährt sich das Teil recht flott. Bin auch 105 Kilo Kampfgewicht, nix dünnes, aber bei dem Fully weiß ich - das hält mich aus. 

Was mich aktuell viel mehr ärgert - 2-3 Wochen Warteschlange bei ner Werkstatt. Hallo, in der Zeit bestelle ich mir all das nötige Werkzeug, lerne wie man XYZ repariert, bestelle mir auch die Teile und hab das nicht nur selbst gemacht sondern auch noch schneller... 
Hab eigentlich keinen Platz für ne halbe Werkstatt daheim, aber die wollen ja nicht ordentlich arbeiten und lassen ihre Kunden warten. Bei Autofahrern dauert das nur in Einzelfällen so lange, wenn Teile für irgendeinen Japaner usw. fehlen - und da hat man nen Ersatzwagen.

Wie macht ihr das wenn ihr schnell fix in der Werkstatt was machen wollt?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2020)

Werkstatt ist hier zur Zeit auch ein Problem. Ich hatte noch Glück dass ich den Termin gemacht hatte als sich die Bremse irgendwie komisch anhörte so dass er dann gerade anstand als sich der vordere Kolben ganz verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2020)

Hab mitlerweile eigentlich sogut wie alles an Werkzeug was ich benötige.. mach also quasi einfach alles selber. Will mich auf Werkstätten nicht mehr verlassen. Leider zuviel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

[edit]Dämpfer und Federgabel schick ich zum Service aber immer noch ein... da geh ich nicht selbst ran.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2020)

Ich habe angefangen, mir Einiges per Youtube Videos beizubringen. Die Kette an meinem Rennrad schleift am Umwerfer. Erstens habe ich keine Lust deshalb das Rad wieder zum Händler zu fahren und zweitens sind die alle aktuell mehr als ausgebucht. Ich habe mir jetzt mal bei Youtube Videos dazu angeschaut und das ist wirklich kein großer Aufwand. Bremsen entlüften und Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln ist auch kein großer Aufwand, aber man braucht die Ausrüstung dafür. Bei mir mangelt es auch am Platz. Ich muss alles in der Wohnung machen, also beschränke ich mich auf die einfacheren Sachen, wo es keine Sauerei gibt 

@Krolgosh: Ich habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein Vorderrad sollte mal am MTB zentriert werden, weil es durch nen Sturz nen leichten 8er hatte. Haben sie gemacht, dann bin ich 20Km gefahren und hörte ständig ein Knacken vom Vorderrad. Ich dachte mir, dass sich so nur die Speichen anhören können. Ich hatte Recht. Ca. 5 Speichen waren so locker, dass ich sie fast komplett rausdrehen konnte. Die kann man natürlich ohne Werkzeug nicht richtig festziehen, also bin ich alle paar Kilometer stehen geblieben und haber per Hand so fest wie möglich gezogen. Hab sie dann wieder zur Werkstatt gebracht und habe gesagt sie sollen nachbesser. Der Meinte dann: "Ne, das kann nicht vom Zentrieren kommen, da ziehen wir alles fest. Vermutlich ist das Laufrad einfach am Ende."
Ich hab dann mit ihm diskutiert und dann hat er es nachbearbeitet und komischerweise war seitdem keine Speiche mehr locker


----------



## ich111 (23. Juli 2020)

Mache auch vieles am Rad selbst. Würde aber jetzt nicht pauschal Sagen, dass ein kleiner Gabelservice einfacher/schneller ist als Bremsen entlüften.
Durfte erst kürzlich die Erfahrung mit Avids machen. Die Entlüftungsbohrung sitzt bei dem Modell nicht am höchsten Punkt. Wenn man den Kreislauf öffnen und dann praktisch komplett neu Befüllen muss kann man da schon mehrere Stunden kalkulieren.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich was am Bike machen muss, dann geh ich Entweder in die Werkstatt und mach es da oder ich mach es daheim.

Gestern Stand z.b nen Dämpferservice an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleichzeitig noch den Shimstack umgebaut von M-Tune auf  L-Tune und WT 12.5 eingefüllt statt WT10 

Vor Paar Tagen hab ich angefangen nen GabelService zu machen bei nem E-Bike vom Kunden, allerdings ist dank Corona die Lieferzeit aller Ersatzteile nen absoluter Horror, ich muss 2 Wochen warten bis die Teile endlich kommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im moment ist die Ersatzteil Versorgung von RockShox und Fox ne Absolute Katastrophe 
Und so kommt es halt dann auch das nen Kunde für nen Popeligen Akku Wechsel und Gabel Service über 3 Wochen Wartezeit hat, was eigentlich an nem Halben Tag erledigt wäre. 

Und nja Bremse Entlüften geht ruck zuck mit dem passenden Equipment.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ok, also ich muss wohl auf die 2021er Modelle warten. Die Gravelbikes sind überall ausverkauft
> Stevens, Trek, Giant, Canyon...



BMC keine Option? Kenn deren Bestand jetzt auch nicht aber vielleicht wirst du da fündig? Liebe mein Alpenchallenge 01 mehr als mein Fully. Geht auch etwas mehr in Richtung Straße aber kenn ja deinen Waldweg Anteil nicht. Wenn der Untergrund nicht zu lose ist fahr ich da auch gut.


... OK wohl nicht rosiger als der Rest...


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> BMC keine Option? Kenn deren Bestand jetzt auch nicht aber vielleicht wirst du da fündig? Liebe mein Alpenchallenge 01 mehr als mein Fully. Geht auch etwas mehr in Richtung Straße aber kenn ja deinen Waldweg Anteil nicht. Wenn der Untergrund nicht zu lose ist fahr ich da auch gut.
> 
> 
> ... OK wohl nicht rosiger als der Rest...



Die Marke wär mir eigentlich egal, nur sieht es überall gleich schlecht aus


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2020)

Ich würde als Gravel Bike ohne Preislimit ja ein Specialized Roubaix missbrauchen oder gleich auf das Diverge gehen.
Die Art der Federung hat afaik kein anderer Hersteller.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juli 2020)

Mein Rennradkauf wird sich noch etwas verzögern. Beim Sport die Ferse geprellt. 3 Tage mit Unterarmgehstützen... Gestern das erste Mal wieder aufm Rad. Da der Mittelfuß nichts abbekommen hat, kann ich sogar normal fahren, selbst Sprünge sind drin. 
Laufen kann ich leider nur auf den Fußballen.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde als Gravel Bike ohne Preislimit ja ein Specialized Roubaix missbrauchen oder gleich auf das Diverge gehen.
> Die Art der Federung hat afaik kein anderer Hersteller.



Ich finde Specialized zu teuer für die verbauten Komponenten bzw. bei anderen Herstellern bekommt man bessere Komponenten für das gleiche Geld.
Auch die Farben der Gravel Bikes von Specialized gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Juli 2020)

Da die Fahrradhändler aus meist nicht eigenverschulden schwierige Bedinungen haben zur Zeit, werde ich da nicht vorstellig! Und im Netz ein Bike kaufen mache ich nicht... Da fällt das Probesitzen meist recht schwer....

Und so muss dann noch immer mein gutes altes Cube AMS 130 Das Tourenbike ersetzen. Für eine diesmal recht kleine 260km Besichtigungstour der Gegend um den Bodensee.
Wer sagt an ein All Mountain Fully bekommt man kein Gepäck (nen blöden vollen Rucksack will ich diesmal nicht schleppen). Nur die RockShox Gabel scheint niemals für einen Lowrider Gepäckträger gemacht worden zu sein^^ Naja ne halbe Stunden Basteln und schon gehts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anbei noch Tretlager. Schwingenlager, Kette, Bremsen, und neue Reifen und Dämpfer gecheckt. Dann kanns losgehen... Wer brauch schon Tourenräder


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2020)

Ich würde ja doch erwarten dass das Lenkverhalten minimal besser ist wenn man das Gepäck an der ungelenkten Achse fest macht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hasse Gepäck am Rad, ebenso am Mopped. Versuche auch auf Trinkflaschen zu verzichten, sofern es geht. 

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Ausflug.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde ja doch erwarten dass das Lenkverhalten minimal besser ist wenn man das Gepäck an der ungelenkten Achse fest macht.



Ich hab ne überladene Proberunde gedreht 5 Flaschen Wasser auf jede Seite unten! Dabei hab ich zu meinem erstaunen festgestellt das wenn unten Recht gleich geladen ist, man bei Normalfahrt (auch uneben) ohne hohe Kanten kaum was merkt.
Das einzige ist die Lenkung wird etwas empfindlicher logo. Das ist aber mit einem sehr breiten Lenker fast unerheblich! 

Nur die Lenkradrolle ist bei Falsch beladung wirklich unangenehm. Die muss definitiv sehr fest gezurt, und gepakt werden
Hinten das Gewicht merkt man wirklich nur beim Federn auf extrem unebenen Untergründen, wie Wurzeln, hohe Kanten
Ich wollte die Satteltaschen deshalb Vorne, um den Schwerpunkt tief zu halten Bei einem Sattelstützengepäckträger ist das Gewicht schon recht Hoch. In Kurven sehr unangenehm, die muss man schon schräg nehmen..sonst lachen die Leute wenn sie dein Reifen-Profil sehen^^

Wie gesagt es ist gut Fahrbar. Nur die Satteltasche und die Lenkgradrolle allein, sind selbst bei 430km in 6 Tagen nicht unangenehm. Ich hoffe die Beiden Taschen an der Gabel dazu sind es nicht schon bei einmal um den Bodensee^^
Und nur wenig ist unangenehmer als ein voller Rucksack auf dem Rücken.^^



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich hasse Gepäck am Rad, ebenso am Mopped. Versuche auch auf Trinkflaschen zu verzichten, sofern es geht.
> 
> Wünsche viel Spaß beim Ausflug.



Ist nicht so schön wie frei ohne Alles Aber naja mehrtägige Fahrradtour eben nä^^


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. Juli 2020)

Gibt ja auch den Thule Tour Rack...
Thule Tour Rack | Thule | Germany


----------



## airXgamer (24. Juli 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Nur die RockShox Gabel scheint niemals für einen Lowrider Gepäckträger gemacht worden zu sein^^


Sowas steht bei mir auch noch an - zwar an einem Treckingrad mit Suntour Gabel, aber eben leider ohne Bohrungen / Vorbereitung für einen Low Rider. Was für einen Träger hast du als Basis benutzt und wie ist der befestigt?


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Juli 2020)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Sowas steht bei mir auch noch an - zwar an einem Treckingrad mit Suntour Gabel, aber eben leider ohne Bohrungen / Vorbereitung für einen Low Rider. Was für einen Träger hast du als Basis benutzt und wie ist der befestigt?



Genutzt habe ich den Cube träger! Die angegebenen max 4cm Durchmesser sind nicht untertrieben, ich bekam "mit" unterlegscheiben die Muttern nur je eine Umdrehung drauf, ohne das sich das all am träger verbiegt. Deswegen hab ich es halt auch etwas verbiegen müssen Ohne Unterlegscheibe war die kontaktfläche der muutter sehr klein.. Auf den Bilder ist noch das Panzertape zu sehen zur Fixierung um die Querstrebe. Das wird natürlich noch mit einer Eleganten, Dezenten und Stabielen anderen Lösung gemacht. Aber Tatsächlich war es für die Probe selbst so schon unheimlich fest^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die im Lieferumfang vorhanden Winkel die eigentlich an die Löcher für die Bremsarmaufnahme kommen so wie eben zu sehen besfestigt. Die Querstange habe ich rum liegen gehabt (ist eine Masseverteileraufnahme) diese gekürzt und passende Bohrrungen + Gewinge reingemacht.
Sie hat 2 Funktionen, zum einem wird damit der fehlende Haltepunkt ergänzt durch die Quasi-Gabelbrücke/Bogen^^ (oder wie die speziell auch heißt). Wie gesagt wird das noch vernünftig befestigt ohne in der Gabel zu Bohren etc , nicht wie auf dem Bild.
 Und zum anderen drückt sie die beiden Seiten des Gepäckträgers auseinander. Da ich den Träger wegen meiner Montage Methode höher setzen musste, würden die Träger ansonsten an die Lauffläche der Federung stoßen können und diese Beschädigen. Also wenn man das so macht wie Ich muss die selbst gemachte Stange definitiv Lang genug sein das die Träger durch sie nach außen gedrückt werden. Die schrauben sollten noch gekürzt werden oder Kappen drauf. Und man muss es alles Möglichst knapp halten (Flache stange und schrauben mit möglichst flachen Köpfen weil nach hinten nicht mehr viel Platz zur Lauffläche der Federung ist.

Aber selbst so mit dem Klebeband ist es schon so Fest das es kein Seitliches verdrehen mehr gibt. Nur Klebeband hält natürlich nicht lange, weil es sich dehnt und los wackeln kann.



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch den Thule Tour Rack...
> Thule Tour Rack | Thule | Germany


Jo. das ist auch schön. vielleicht ist meins ja blöd wenn ich es mal 200-300km gefahren hab. Aber ich habe für mein Lösung jetzt auch nur 17,95€ bezahlt^^ 
Das günstigste dafür wären 68.xx€ statt 99€ beim Hersteller!
Danke

bike24


----------



## airXgamer (26. Juli 2020)

Danke für den Bericht! Das hilft mir enorm weiter.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juli 2020)

Das hoffe ich. Gerne.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juli 2020)

Gestern impfen lassen, heute Radtour. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 3-4 km/h niedriger als sonst. War irgendwie schon zu Beginn platt. Hat sich nicht gut angefühlt.

Immerhin ne schön Abfahrt im Wald in Gerresheim entdeckt, die mich mehr forderte als ich dachte.


----------



## kero81 (31. Juli 2020)

Die letzten zwei Jahre waren bei mir was Biken angeht echt Kacke! Zwei Leistenbrüche, kleiner Bandscheibenvorfall und am 3.6. bin ich auf der Arbeit übelst umgeknickt... 

Mittlerweile gehts wieder, zumindest Touren und bisschen Hüpfen, aber Bikepark muss noch warten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldyXkyh1T7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. August 2020)

Öl mal deine Bremsen, die quietschen so arg


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

So langsam lernt man das Wetter zu schätzen. Kaum Leute im Wald. Alle Abfahrten gingen lässig und die Wenigen, die im Wald waren, machten ohne Aufforderung Platz. Da bedankt man sich auch mit Freude höflich.

Gut, selbst 15 Minuten nach der Fahrt hört man nicht auf zu ölen, aber das is auch gesund. 
Wer braucht da ne Sauna?


----------



## kero81 (1. August 2020)

Bei uns isses fast schon unfahrbar. Wir haben hier viel Sandstein, die Trails sind mehr Sandkasten als fester Untergrund. Dafür hats da bei Regenwetter immer viel Grip, meistens isses ja dann Matschig. Man kann wohl nicht alles haben.


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2020)

Musik is wie immer Geschmackssache und die blöden, bestellten Scheiben u Beläge sind immer noch nicht da! =(





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oW8VYHPOVi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

Kleinkrieg am Berg: So bekaempfen sich Wanderer und Mountainbiker | GMX


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2020)

Gut das es sowas bei uns nicht gibt!  Wobei es bei uns auch Idioten gibt...


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

Ich habe hier bei uns schon Bärenfallen ausgelegt. 

Nein, Spaß. Die ticken wirklich nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. August 2020)

Rücksicht und Respekt nehmen überall ab. Extrem unnötig, aber so ist es halt, wenn man sich selbst der Nächste ist.

Komisch finde ich immer, wenn jemand trotz Sichtkontakt und einem Weg, der breit genug ist, es darauf ankommen lassen möchte und den ganzen Weg für sich beanspruchen will. Verstehe das nicht.

Die letzten Fahrten waren allerdings wieder cool.

Edit:
Ok, bei Windstille sind die Temperaturen doch schon etwas hoch. Nichts zu trinken mitgenommen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. August 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Bei uns isses fast schon unfahrbar. Wir haben hier viel Sandstein, die Trails sind mehr Sandkasten als fester Untergrund. Dafür hats da bei Regenwetter immer viel Grip, meistens isses ja dann Matschig. Man kann wohl nicht alles haben.


So langsam könnte es wirklich mal wieder regnen. Schotter und Sand werden grad fast unbefahrbar.
Bin heute in einer Kurve, die ich mit etwas zu viel Schräglage und Tempo gefahren bin, mit dem Vorderrad weggerutscht und fast nen Abhang runter.


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2020)

Ja, mal ne Nacht schön durch regnen, von mir aus auch bis 15:45, ab da hab ich dann Feierabend!


----------



## kero81 (15. August 2020)

Hat von euch vielleicht schonmal jemand ein Laufrad komplett selbst eingespeicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. August 2020)

Nein, und ohne Zentrierständer würde ich das auch nicht versuchen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. August 2020)

Speichen packe ich nicht mehr an. Dafür fehlt es mir an Geschick.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2020)

ach naja, leicht schiefe Laufräder fixen geht ganz gut nach Augenmaß, aber komplett neu einspeichen was anderes.


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2020)

Ich glaub ich werd das bald mal versuchen. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein... Hab noch ne alte Pike hier, daraus könnte man sich ne Art Zentrierständer basteln. Und wenns nix wird, kann ich es immernoch jmd geben um es richtig einzuspeichen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2020)

Speichen? Sowas hat mein BikeMofa garnicht.
Dafür hab ich heute 1 Stunde mit dem Vorderrad gekämpft bis ein neuer Schlauch drin war  .


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. August 2020)

In welcher Position springt ihr eigentlich? Ist das bei euch egal, ob das rechte oder das linke Bein vorne ist?

Springe meistens mit dem rechten Bein hinten. Komme so höher, bin stabiler in der Luft und lande auch sauber. Umgekehrt ist das irgendwie noch nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2020)

Egal ob Skaten, Boarden oder Springen immer Goofy, also Rechts vor.


----------



## kero81 (22. August 2020)

Das is bei jedem anders welcher Fuß vorne ist. So wie es sich am besten Anfühlt!


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. August 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das is bei jedem anders welcher Fuß vorne ist. So wie es sich am besten Anfühlt!


Wollte nur wissen, ob hier auch jemand dabei ist, wo es keinen großen Unterschied macht. Das kann man ja trainieren. Bei mir ist der Unterschied noch ziemlich groß.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

Dieses Jahr wird das nichts mit dem günstigeren Kauf der Vorjahresmodelle. Schade.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird das nichts mit dem günstigeren Kauf der Vorjahresmodelle. Schade.



Nein, wird definitiv nichts 
Ich suche immer noch ein Gravel Bike und habe ca. 20 Händler abtelefoniert oder besucht und die haben keine Fahrräder mehr, egal was man sucht und größere Rahmen sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

Die haben die 2021er Modelle und paar 20er, aber das sind so wenige, dass da nix mit Nachlass ist. 
...


----------



## Rage1988 (31. August 2020)

Ich glaube mit Nachlass wird es schwer. Die Nachfrage nach Fahrrädern ist immer noch sehr groß und die Händler müssen mit den Preisen gar nicht mehr heruntergehen.

Ich habe mir jetzt das 2021er Scott Speedster Gravel 10 beim Händler bestellt. Mit viel Glück kommt es noch im September, mal schauen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. September 2020)

So mein gutes altes Alltagsrad hat jetzt leider ein Problem: 
Gestern am Weg zum Zug bin ich bei der letzten Kreuzung aufgestiegen, wollte wegfahren, auf einmal gibt das Pedal nach als ob mir die Kette runtergesprungen wäre...Kassette hinten dreht sich nun wunderbar mit, das Laufrad allerdings nicht^^ 
Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich mir da einfach ein neues Rad mit gleicher Kassette kaufen und das einbauen oder brauch ich dafür Spezialwerkzeug? 
Alternativ würde ich das Rad morgen zum Radexperten meiner Wahl bringen...nur wenn ich dann so um die 100€ zahlen würde wärs vermutlich besser gleich ein neues gebrauchtes Rad zu holen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. September 2020)

Da ist möglicherweise nur der Freilauf defekt.
Das sollte nen Radladen fix reparieren können je nachdem ob sie Zeit haben und das Teil vorhanden ist.
Kosten sollten sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## kero81 (12. September 2020)

Jo, da sind bestimmt die Sperrklinken runter. Kann man selbst machen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (12. September 2020)

Jo, war beim Mechaniker des Vertrauens und der hat gesagt zwischen 35 u 55€ für die Reparatur. 
Ist mir lieber als ein neues gebrauchtes Rad zu kaufen.


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2020)

Was war es denn jetzt?


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2020)

Also wer mal im Saarland ist, muss unbedint nach Freisen! Lohnt sich echt, sofern man auf sowas steht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acMvdBRRUQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. September 2020)

Sieht cool aus. Leider werde ich vorerst nicht bis ins Saarland fahren, sondern eher Winterberg aufsuchen.


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2020)

Da war ich bis jetzt noch nie, wird echt langsam mal Zeit für Winterberg.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. September 2020)

War verletzungsbedingt die letzten 6-8 Wochen weniger unterwegs. Eben dann der Härtetest, Hausstrecke so schnell ich kann.
Es ist heftig, wie schnell die Pumpe nachlässt, wenn man pausiert.
Wo ich sonst mit nem Puls von 150-160 gefahren bin, geht er jetzt auf 170 rauf. Vom Gefühl her würde aber sagen, dass die Grenze Anaerob/Aerob sich nicht groß verschoben hat. Bin nicht erschöpfter als sonst, obwohl der Puls öfters über die 170 ging.

Keine Jahresbestzeit, aber nicht so viel verloren.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Oktober 2020)

Wahnsinn, was auf dem Fahrradmarkt los ist. Selbst 2021er Modelle sind bei vielen Herstellern schon vergriffen. Die Händler wissen teilweise keine Liefertermine und oft heißt es "2021er Modell? Ab April!". Handeln geht gar nicht mehr und die Preise sind extrem gestiegen. Mein Rennrad, das ich vor einem Jahr gekauft habe, kostet in der 2021er Version einfach mal 500€ mehr, obwohl die Komponenten nicht anders sind.

Da das Scott, das ich bestellt hatte, auch auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben wurde, hab ich mir ein Orbea bestellt. Da kann man sogar seine Wunschfarben zusammenstellen und das erhalte ich noch dieses Jahr.

Also wer 2021 ein neues Fahrrad möchte, muss jetzt bestellen, sonst bekommt er nichts mehr.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Oktober 2020)

Also mich erfreut ehrlich gesagt, dieses Jahr klingelt die Kasse trotz Corona und ich komm kaum noch hinter her mit dem Akku bauen. E-Bikes sind dieses Jahr massiv im Trend Gestiegen, selbst kleine Edel Manufakturen sind Gnadenlos überlastet. Auf Ersatzteile für Gabel und Dämpfer  muss ich Teilweise 10 Wochen warten selbst als Firmenkunde  
Wobei anderseits müssen unsere  Kunden teilweise auch 10 Wochen auf nen E-Bike Akku warten weil wir nemmer hinter her kommen....


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Oktober 2020)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Also mich erfreut ehrlich gesagt, dieses Jahr klingelt die Kasse trotz Corona und ich komm kaum noch hinter her mit dem Akku bauen. E-Bikes sind dieses Jahr massiv im Trend Gestiegen, selbst kleine Edel Manufakturen sind Gnadenlos überlastet. Auf Ersatzteile für Gabel und Dämpfer  muss ich Teilweise 10 Wochen warten selbst als Firmenkunde
> Wobei anderseits müssen unsere  Kunden teilweise auch 10 Wochen auf nen E-Bike Akku warten weil wir nemmer hinter her kommen....



Weil sich jeder nur noch ein E-Bike kauft. Die haben nichtmal das Geld dafür, aber Leasing machts möglich 
Ich war bei einigen Händlern und habe ein Rad gesucht. Die erste Frage war meistens "Leasing oder Finanzierung?". Man kommt sich schon komisch vor, wenn man einfach normal bezahlen möchte.

In 4-5 Jahren werden sich alle umschauen, denn dann gibt es eine Welle an defekten Akkus, weil die Akkus mit Glück nur so lange halten. Viel Spaß beim Entsorgen.  Aber dann so tun, als wären E-Bikes so umweltschonend. Da könnte ich kotzen . Ich sage ja nichts, wenn man dadurch sein Auto ersetzt und wenn man dann damit zu Arbeit pendelt. Aber ich kenne Leute, die haben sich für 5Km zur Arbeit ein E-Bike gekauft. Was für ein Schwachsinn.
Der Großteil nutzt die E-Bikes eh nur, um zur Eisdiele oder zum Biergarten zu fahren.
Viele werden sich dann auch umschauen, wenn sie nach ein paar Jahren einen neuen Akku brauchen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die wenigsten Leute wissen, dass die Dinger 500€ und mehr kosten.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der Großteil nutzt die E-Bikes eh nur, um zur Eisdiele oder zum Biergarten zu fahren.


Und vorher sind sie auch da mit dem Auto hin gefahren  .


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und vorher sind sie auch da mit dem Auto hin gefahren  .



Ne, mit dem normalen Rad, aber E-Bike ist ja gemütlicher. Früher standen an Eisdielen, Biergarten etc. sehr viele normale Fahrräder. Heute sind es ca. 90% E-Bikes.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Oktober 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> In 4-5 Jahren werden sich alle umschauen, denn dann gibt es eine Welle an defekten Akkus, weil die Akkus mit Glück nur so lange halten. Viel Spaß beim Entsorgen.  Aber dann so tun, als wären E-Bikes so umweltschonend. Da könnte ich kotzen . Ich sage ja nichts, wenn man dadurch sein Auto ersetzt und wenn man dann damit zu Arbeit pendelt. Aber ich kenne Leute, die haben sich für 5Km zur Arbeit ein E-Bike gekauft. Was für ein Schwachsinn.
> Der Großteil nutzt die E-Bikes eh nur, um zur Eisdiele oder zum Biergarten zu fahren.
> Viele werden sich dann auch umschauen, wenn sie nach ein paar Jahren einen neuen Akku brauchen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die wenigsten Leute wissen, dass die Dinger 500€ und mehr kosten.



Ich bin einer der "Ärsche" Die E-Bike Akkus bauen und Reparieren  hab mir nem Kumpel vor 2 Jahren ne Firma Gegründet und ham uns auf 18650er Li-Ion Zellen spezialisiert mit dennen wir Akku´s für alle möglichen dinge mit E-Antrieb bauen / Entwickeln. Das auch der Grund warum man hier kaum mehr was von mir Liest, mir fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit, bin eigentlich auch grad nur am Pause machen weil ich noch 2 E-Bike Akkus heut fertig machen will 

4-5 Jahre ist arg hoch gegriffen, grad die E-Bikes der 1500€ Kategorie besitzen China Akku´s der übelsten Billig Bauweise, ich hat auch schon 5 Akku´s die waren bei Auslieferung schon komplett defekt  von den Wilden Reparatur Versuchen von Leien mal ganz zu schweigen weil so nen Akku eben nicht Billig ist.  Aber meist Leben die 2 Jahre dann haben die schon enormen Kapazitäts Verlust, je nach Nutzung sogar schon viel Früher, die Dinger sind so gebaut das nen Zellendrift vorprogrammiert ist und so haste dann meist nur 4-5 Zellen die Komplett Tod sind und der Rest mit minderer Kapazität, ABER die dinger sind nicht defekt die kann man Weiterbenutzen, so ist es ja nicht und da kommen wir eben ins spiel, zum einen verbauen wir nur Zertifizierte  Markenzellen, zum anderen selektieren wir die bei Hochleitstungs Akku´s und wir Bauen die Akku´s so das sie möglichst lange halten, was auch das Batteriemanagment impliziert. Und wir versuchen die Alten Akku´s möglichst wieder zu  verwerten, z.b als Speicher für PV Anlagen. Die Gehäuse der Defekten Akku´s werden genauso weiter benutzt, außer bei unseren  Akku´s für Eigenbauten da versuche ich die Gehäuse möglichst aus viel Abfall Material diverser Firmen zu Fräsen.


PS : Ich besitze Nach wie Vor kein E-Bike sondern noch meine normalen 4 Bikes und ich werd mir auch kein E-Bike zulegen, wir haben ein Versuchsträger selbst gebaut das Teil fährt aber mein Kumpel, in 2 Jahren bin ich jetzt einmal damit gefahren. Das hat aber nix mit Fahrrad Fahren zu tun mit 60 über den Weg zu Ballern und die Füße hochzulegen, das ist nen E-Mofa in meinen Augen


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Oktober 2020)

Mir würde ein E-Bike eh nicht viel nützen, nur am Berg, weil sie nur bis 25Km/h unterstützen und da liege ich eh meistens drüber. Solange ich noch fahren kann, fahre ich ohne Akku und das auch mal 20Km zur Arbeit.

Das mit den Akkus ist ja sowieso nicht so einfach. Sollten nicht zu kalt gelagert werden, aber auch nicht direkt in der Sonne. Fährt man damit jetzt zur Arbeit, muss man den Akku immer mitnehmen, wenn es draußen kalt bzw. warm ist.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2020)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das hat aber nix mit Fahrrad Fahren zu tun mit 60 über den Weg zu Ballern und die Füße hochzulegen, das ist nen E-Mofa in meinen Augen


Das war ja dann auch ein Zulassungspflichtiges E-Mofa.
Mir gefällt mein Mopped nach wie vor als Pendelrad. Komplett Berg hoch macht auch der <10km Weg einfach keinen Spaß ohne Unterstützung und anschließende Dusche.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Oktober 2020)

Mehr oder weniger E-Mofa, fährt ja auch wie nen E-Bike nur das es auch Daumengas hat. Aber zulassungspflichtig wäre das Teil wenn man auf der Straße fährt, aber wie gesagt wir brauchen auch nen Technologie Träger Geil Fand ich es keine Frage, aber es ist halt kein Fahrrad fahren in dem Sinne, und das ist eigentlich das was mir Spaß macht und  mich dran reizt kurzeitig extrem viel Leistung abrufen und sich dann über sich selbst wundern was man doch zu Leisten im Stande ist.  

Ich Repariere lieber E-Bikes  als das ich sie  fahre, mich reizt halt da vor allem die Elektronik dahinter, wobei ich es immer wieder Interessant finde wie Schwach die Teile eigentlich sind, fast jedes meiner RC Auto´s hat mehr KW als die meisten E-Bikes die es zu kaufen gibt


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2020)

aaaah die klassische E-Bike, früher war alles besser Diskussion. xD


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Oktober 2020)

E-Bikes sind keine Bereicherung für die Straßen.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> E-Bikes sind keine Bereicherung für die Straßen.



Das ist mir eigentlich egal. Mich nervt nur, dass alle immer auf umweltfreundlich machen, aber keiner denkt darüber nach, was alles in einem Akku drin steckt und was mit ihm nach ein paar Jahren passiert. Für mich ist das Heuchelei.
Wenn jemand dadurch sein Auto ersetzt, ist das löblich, aber wenn man es sich einfach aus Faulheit nutzt, ist es lächerlich.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich bleibe dabei: Ich kenne Niemanden der damit ein sich in Benutzung befindliches Fahrrad ersetzt hat.
Es gibt Rentner die jetzt damit zum Biergarten etc. fahren statt mit dem Auto (oder garnicht) und Berufstätige die jetzt damit zur Arbeit fahren statt mit dem Auto.
Wer nur Flachland kennt mag sich das weniger vorstellen können, aber hier im (Nieder-)Bergischen ist die 2-Rad Quote dadurch komplett explodiert. (In Kombination mit einer neuen Radtrasse, also sehr wenig landet auf der Straße)


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Ich kenne Niemanden der damit ein sich in Benutzung befindliches Fahrrad ersetzt hat.


Genau das ist das Problem. Die Menschen können nicht Radfahren und haben auf einmal ein Gefährt unter sich, dass ruckzuck auf 25 km/h ist.
Bin froh, dass eher Wenige im Aaper/Grafenberger Wald damit unterwegs sind.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2020)

Das große Problem bei den ganzen Vorurteilen, kaum einer ist wirklich mal nen E-Bike oder Pedelec gefahren .... Ging mir früher auch so, bevor ich in die E-bike Branche eingestiegen bin war hab ich die dinger mit Abneigung betrachtet, die Abneigung ging erst langsam nachdem ich zig Akku´s gebaut hab und mich dann selbst auf die Bikes gehockt hab um die Probefahrt zu machen und mich intensiver mit der Technik befasst habe.

Nen Pedelec beschleunigt nicht schneller als nen Fahrrad, es ist genau umgedreht ich zieh jedes erdenkliche Pedelec im Anzug mit meinem Downhill Bike ab. Aus nem einfachen Grund, die Anfahrhilfe greift bis 7km, danach gibt es kein Leistungskick der einem Hilft schneller zu beschleunigen, wenn man nicht Schneller Pedaliert dann beschleunigt man nicht schneller, und zum Anfahren in hohen Gängen sind die Pedelec Motoren einfach viel zu Schwach mit ihren 250Watt, ODER sie haben Drehmoment zum Anfahren aber dennen geht in hohen Drehzahlen sehr schnell die Puste aus und man muss mehr Power ins System durch Körperkraft reinbringen. Von daher das  nen Pedelec so viel Schneller beschleunigt stimmt so nicht, die ersten 7km/h wenn die Anfahrhilfe zugeschalten wird ansonst ist der Motor immer gedrosselt was durch die Elektronik erreicht wird ( manipulieren ausgeschlossen außer man bastelt am Shunt rum )

Was aber nen großes Problem ist, und das ist auch der Grund warum ich keine E-Bikes oder Pedelecs mag. Die Dinger sind einfach so Schwer das die nen komplett andere Fahrverhalten haben, und das erfordert Übung vorallem im Bremsen ist das nicht ganz ohne weil selbst ne kleine Scheibenbremse im Stop und Go Verkehr sehr schnell anfängt mit Fading, die Meisten Reifen Für E-Bikes sind einfach ne Absolute Vollkatastrophe ..... und Montiert man Normale Reifen übersteigt man zu 90%  das Zulässige Gesamtgewicht das bei den Meisten guten Reifen zwischen 90-100kg Liegt.  Genauso wie die absolut suboptimale Gewichtsverteilung sein Teil dazu beiträgt das die Dinger Träge und Schwerfällig sind, bei Nässe weigere ich mich absolut nen E-Bike zu Fahren wenn da die Typischen Schwalbe Reifen drauf sind, am besten noch so richtig schöne Ballon Reifen damit das teil  schön Schwimmt.

Es gibt durchaus ausnahmen die auch richtig Spaß machen wo man kaum merkt das man nen E-Bike unter Arsch hat, aber das sind mehr ausnahmen als die Regel, vor allem weil eben die 1500€ Baumarktklasse den Markt überschwemmt.

Aber Schlecht find ich es net, es sollte einfach nur mehr drauf geachtet werden das keine China Drecks Akku´s verbaut werden, aber genau das macht eben meist den Unterschied aus zwischen nem 1500€ und nem 2500€ Bike aus.

Nichts desto Trotz ich bekomm auch E-Bikes rein die sind seit 10 Jahren auf der Straße und haben jetzt erst  nen Akku defekt, wobei da auch viele dabei sind die das Teil 4 jahre im Keller stehen hatten weil der Hersteller pleite ist und keiner die Akku´s gemacht hat ( sind direkt im Rahmen verbaut ) 
Das waren damals aber auch 8000€ E-Bikes die zulassungspflichtig sind, Made in Germany mit der Grauenhaftesten Qualität der Elektronik die ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Oktober 2020)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das große Problem bei den ganzen Vorurteilen, kaum einer ist wirklich mal nen E-Bike oder Pedelec gefahren .... Ging mir früher auch so, bevor ich in die E-bike Branche eingestiegen bin war hab ich die dinger mit Abneigung betrachtet, die Abneigung ging erst langsam nachdem ich zig Akku´s gebaut hab und mich dann selbst auf die Bikes gehockt hab um die Probefahrt zu machen und mich intensiver mit der Technik befasst habe.
> 
> Nen Pedelec beschleunigt nicht schneller als nen Fahrrad, es ist genau umgedreht ich zieh jedes erdenkliche Pedelec im Anzug mit meinem Downhill Bike ab. Aus nem einfachen Grund, die Anfahrhilfe greift bis 7km, danach gibt es kein Leistungskick der einem Hilft schneller zu beschleunigen, wenn man nicht Schneller Pedaliert dann beschleunigt man nicht schneller, und zum Anfahren in hohen Gängen sind die Pedelec Motoren einfach viel zu Schwach mit ihren 250Watt, ODER sie haben Drehmoment zum Anfahren aber dennen geht in hohen Drehzahlen sehr schnell die Puste aus und man muss mehr Power ins System durch Körperkraft reinbringen. Von daher das  nen Pedelec so viel Schneller beschleunigt stimmt so nicht, die ersten 7km/h wenn die Anfahrhilfe zugeschalten wird ansonst ist der Motor immer gedrosselt was durch die Elektronik erreicht wird ( manipulieren ausgeschlossen außer man bastelt am Shunt rum )
> 
> ...



Ich bin schon Pedelec gefahren, ca. eine Woche, weil ich es mal testen wollte. Das Pedelec hat schon deutlich schneller beschleunigt, als normale Räder. Da braucht man nur ein bisschen trampeln und ist ruckzuck bei 25Km/h, wenn man die höchste Unterstützungsstufe wählt und das, das ich gefahren bin, war eines der unteren Klasse. Die Bosch Powerline CX 4. GEN haben da noch deutlich mehr Dampf. Also so ganz kann ich deine Aussage nicht bestätigen. Klar unterstützt die Anfahrtshilfe nicht komplett, aber sobald sie aussteigt, unterstützt der Motor trotzdem bis 25Km/h und dabei muss man kaum trampeln.

Ich bin auch mal eine Stevens E-8x Probe gefahren und das ging gut ab, aber die Komponenten waren auch höherwertiger und das Gewicht liegt bei dem Ding bei ca. 20Kg. 

Ich hatte damals überlegt es zu holen, damit ich die 20Km zu Arbeit pendeln kann. Ich habe aber gemerkt, dass mir ein Pedelec nicht viel nützt, weil ich auf gerader Strecke eh immer über 25Km/h fahre und ob ich bei den Bergen jetzt 15-20Km/h mit Motor schaffe oder dann nur 10-15Km/h mit dem normalen Rad, spielt keine Rolle.
Außerdem dann wieder ein Ding, das einen Akku hat, das Störungen haben kann, das einen höheren Verschleiß hat etc.
Darauf hatte ich keinen Bock und hab mir ein Gravelbike bestellt, weil ich zur Arbeit dann über Feldwege abkürzen kann, was mit dem Rennrad nicht geht.  Wechselklamotten brauch ich so oder so, also nutze ich jetzt lieber ab und zu das normale Rad zur Arbeit.

Ich kenne aber auch aus der Umgebung einige Fälle, wo die Leute diese Anfahrtshilfe vergessen / unterschätzt haben. Da gab es Fälle, wo die dann versehentlich Abhänge runtergefahren sind oder auf die Straße kamen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Oktober 2020)

Da ich es innerhalb der Woche nicht mehr schaffe, eben aufs Rad gesetzt für ne kleine Runde (15km).
Im Wald dann an einer Stelle an der Gabelung 2m zu weit rechts gehalten und die schönste Abfahrt auf dem Pferdeweg begonnen. Wunderte mich schon über den Untergrund. So sehr kann es doch nicht geregnet haben, dass ich so tief einsinke... 

Danach fängts natürlich noch schön an zu regnen. Naja, wollt das Rad morgen eh waschen. 

An einer Stelle schlecht getimt abgesprungen und den Lenker nicht richtig hochgezogen, dann paar meter auf dem Vorderrad gefahren. Zum Glück dabei nicht hingelegt. Bei Dunkelheit muss man schon etwas aufmerksamer sein, um die Sprünge sauber zu schaffen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Oktober 2020)

Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung bezüglich Federgabel geben?

26 Zoll
Schnellspanner
Scheibenbremse
1 1/8 ahead straight
80-100 mm Federweg
für 180er Scheibe und 100kg Fahrer geeignet.

Marke/System ist mir recht egal. Sollte besser federn als meine jetzige RockShox Silver mit 28er Rohren (die kaum noch arbeite, weil steinalt und "weich" beim Bremsen).


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Oktober 2020)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung bezüglich Federgabel geben?
> 
> 26 Zoll
> Schnellspanner
> ...


Neu? 

Da gibt es nicht mehr viel.  26" werden nicht mehr gebaut.   Schau mal im bikemarkt von mtb-news oder auf ebay.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. Oktober 2020)

Alle Waldstrecken sind grad die reinste Rutschpartie. Mein Profil ist hinten zu wenig. Auf trockenen Strecken kann man damit noch fahren, aber bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen ist das nicht spaßig.


----------



## Firefox83 (9. November 2020)

Winterzeit = Wartungszeit!

also zumindest am Rennrad. MTB wird jetzt bei schönem Wetter hin und wieder mal bewegt und muss (noch) nicht gewartet werden.

wer von euch macht die Services am Drahtesel selbst? ich versuche nun zum ersten Mal alles selbst zu erledigen, mal schauen ob ich dann am Ende nicht doch um Hilfe bettelnd zur Werkstatt krichen muss. 

auf jeden Fall, gestern mal das Rennrad sauber geputzt und die Kette aufgemacht und entfettet. Tretlager muss ich ersetzen, die lauft nicht mehr schön geschmeidig. Stahl oder Keramik? Was empfehlt die Gemeinschaft?
Die Nabenlager hingegen drehen noch sehr gut und mit wenig Reibung, bin nicht sicher ob ich die auch ersetzen soll oder zumindest nur Ausbauen und Reinigen. 

Bei den letzten Ausfahrten ist mir aber immer wieder ein nervendes Klopfen aufgefallen. Ich konnte es nicht lokalisieren. Es tritt meisten bei starken Bewegungen oder unter Last auf, aber nicht zwingend beim Treten. Zuerst dachte ich es kommt vom Tretlager, konnte ich aber zwischenzeitlich ausschliessen. Evtl. vom Steuerkopflager, Sattel oder Sattelstütze, oder allenfalls von der Bremsleitung, die irgendwo am oder im Rahmen klopft. Hoffe ich finde das Problem, ich hasse nämlich wenn das Bike krankhafte Geräusche von sich gibt!

Gibt es sonst noch Rennradfahrer hier drin?


----------



## Rage1988 (11. November 2020)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst noch Rennradfahrer hier drin?


Jup 

Ich mache das aber nicht selbst. Ich habe erstens keine Zeit, zweitens keine Lust und drittens keine Möglichkeit (Werkstatt oder extra Platz). Ich stelle es einmal im Jahr zum Händler und der erledigt alles 

Ich habe einmal versucht, die Schaltung per Youtube Video einzustellen.  
Das Ergebnis:
- Überall in der Wohnung schmierer vom Kettenfett
- Eine komplett zerlegte Ultegra Schaltung 
- Eine Menge Fluchen + Streit mit meiner Frau
- 3 Stunden verbratene Zeit
- Und letztendlich eine Schaltung, die nicht mehr funktioniert hat 

Also musste ich so zum Händler und der hat dann ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, dann hat es wieder funktioniert. Seine Aussage damals: Bitte versuch es einfach nicht mehr und komm einfach vorbei, dann ist das in 5 Minuten erledigt.


----------



## Firefox83 (11. November 2020)

ich habe mittlerweile mehrere Fahrräder zuhause, die gelegentlich gewartet oder repariert werden wollen. Wenn man die Fahrräder meiner Kinder noch dazu zählt, dann bin ich froh, dass ich die Flick- oder Wartungsarbeiten selbst vornehmen kann. Spare Geld und interessant ist es obendrauf auch noch. Zudem, sind viele Arbeiten auch schnell erledigt. *hust hust*

Aber irgend wo habe ich auch meine Grenzen. Wartungen an der Gabel oder Räder zentrieren, da gehe ich lieber gleich zum Fachmann, bevor ich alles verschlimmbessere.

Jetzt habe ich mal die Mavic Naben vom Renner teilweise auseinander geschraubt. Die Kugellager scheinen i.O. zu sein. Hoffe ich kriege beim Zusammenbau das mit dem Lagerspiel wieder hin. 

Als nächstes versuche ich mich mit dem Tretlager, wobei die Kurbel bombefest sitzt und ich sie nicht lösen kann. Tim Tayler würde nun "Mehr Power!!" schreien und mit dem schweren Geschütz aufkreuzen 

vielleicht mache ich es ihm nach


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Februar 2021)

Hätte nach dem letzten Jahr nicht gedacht, dass man noch einmal die Chance bekommt, schön durch Schnee zu radeln. Jetzt sieht es so aus, als wäre das min. eine komplette Woche möglich.
Viel Spaß allen, die durchs kühle Weiß fahren. Ma schauen, ob das Profil noch reicht.


----------



## Firefox83 (17. Februar 2021)

ich werde vermutlich am Wochenende meine erste "2021" MTB Runde drehen. Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind!

habe jetzt in den letzten vier Monaten wie in wilder im Keller mit einem Spinningbike trainiert. Wenn ich am Wochenende auf Strava nicht überall KOM hole, dann wechsle ich die Sportart und widme mich dem Golf


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Februar 2021)

Wünsche viel Spaß. Ich habe die paar Ausfahrten, aber vor allem Abfahrten im Schnee richtig genossen. Ist einfach wesentlich spaßiger. Sonst kann man seine Hausstrecke ja fast blind fahren.

Meine Kondition ist kaum mehr vorhanden. Ab März ist mein Fitnessbike wieder einsatzbereit. Wollte mir eigtl. auch n Gerät für daheim holen, aber irgendwie mag ich kein Radeln, wenn die Umgebung steht.


----------



## airXgamer (18. Februar 2021)

Genau, Saisonstart! Gestern die erste Tour gefahren, entspannte ~91km Runde durch Bergische und entlang der Ruhr zurück.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ein Foto...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Februar 2021)

Kenn ich irgendwo her ... ❄️😁❄️


----------



## airXgamer (19. Februar 2021)

Na dann mache ich mal mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Februar 2021)

18°. Radelwetter!
Schnell raus, bevor es abkühlt und die Sonne weg ist.

Dämpfer und Federgabel etwas härter und ich etwas schwerer. Hatte noch sie so spaßige Abfahrten ohne Schnee. Gefühlt zum Teil bestimmt bis zu 5 km/h schneller gewesen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. März 2021)

Habe heut mein Fitnessbike in die Werkstatt gebracht. Das Hinterrad muss evtl. ersetzt werden. War dann fast erschrocken als der Radmechaniker mir dann mitteilte, dass es fast gar keine Ersatzteile für Fahrräder momentan mehr gibt. Zum Teil Wartezeiten von mehreren 100 Tagen. Mich dann erkundigt, ob sie noch Rennräder auf Lager haben. Habe mir dann, als ich wieder zu Hause war, ein Rennrad bestellt (Panikkauf). 
Fenix von Ridley. Hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche die erste Ausfahrt machen kann.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. März 2021)

Kleines Ratespiel zum Weekend 🙂
(New Bike ☺️)

Was könnte es sein?

Was ist das für ein Bike? 😊


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. März 2021)

Ein Hochrad? 

Sieht zumindest nicht wie ein Rennrad aus.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. März 2021)

Weder Renn- noch Hochrad 

Ein Tip, es hat schonmal keine Federung ...


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2021)

Also Gravel oder Fitness. Wobei ich Ersteres auch als Rennrad bezeichnen würde.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also Gravel oder Fitness. Wobei ich Ersteres auch als Rennrad bezeichnen würde.


Beides passt nicht.
Flott  kann man damit trotzdem sein.
Hat auch kein "E" Antrieb


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. März 2021)

N Hardtail?

Die momentanen Temperaturen sind übrigens gar nicht spaßig. Hoffe, das bessert sich in 10 Tagen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> N Hardtail?
> 
> Die momentanen Temperaturen sind übrigens gar nicht spaßig. Hoffe, das bessert sich in 10 Tagen.


Passt auch nicht ....
Ob + oder - ist egal, ich pendel bei jedem Wetter.
Hab ich mir jedenfalls als Challenge gesetzt, mal nen Winter durchzufahren.
Aber das wir wir auch mal -15 mit Schnee und Eis bekommen, hab ich nich geahnt ...
Und sowas in Norddeutschland ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. März 2021)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Passt auch nicht ....
> Ob + oder - ist egal, ich pendel bei jedem Wetter.
> Hab ich mir jedenfalls als Challenge gesetzt, mal nen Winter durchzufahren.
> Aber das wir wir auch mal -15 mit Schnee und Eis bekommen, hab ich nich geahnt ...
> Und sowas in Norddeutschland ...


Dann isses halt n Liegerad für bequeme Sonnenuntergangsausflüge.

Grad mein Fitnessbike von der Werkstatt geholt und damit einmal quer durch die Stadt gepflügt. Wenn man 2 Jahre nur mit seinem Allmountain unterwegs war, fühlt sich das komisch an. Nur die Bremsen sind erstaunlich schwach. Einmal Scheibenbremse, immer Scheibenbremse.

Nächste Woche hole ich dann das Rennrad ab. Dann packe ich aufs Fitnessbike vielleicht wieder Reifen mit etwas Profil. Für ne Waldfahrt ohne Sprünge dann immer noch geeigneter als n Gravelbike.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. März 2021)

Nee, nen Liegerad ist auch nicht ...

Aber zum Thema Bremsen, da ich hier ziemlich im Flachland lebe, komme ich mit beiden gut klar.
Mein Daily ist nen altes Stevens X6, umgerüstest von 3x9 auf 1x10 GRX400 und bin damit kaum langsamer als mit mein alten Carbon Renner.
Letztes Jahr bin ich noch bin ich noch Conti Terra-Speed gefahren und jetzt habe ich mir Conti Gartor-Hardshell in 32mm raufgezogen.
Fährt sich natürlich sehr flott, allerdings auch sehr hart bei 6bar.

Zum Ratespiel,
da sind Schwalbe Maratohn Supreme montiert, bin ja eher der Contifan, aber ich muss mich eh erstmal an das Fahren damit gewöhnen, das ist doch bisschen anders.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. März 2021)

Habe die hier auf meinem Fitnessbike. Taugen nur auf gutem Untergrund. 








						Kojak | RaceGuard | 35-559 | Wired | Black | Tube | Addix | Performance Line | 11100062.02
					

KEINE KOMPROMISSE. Er ist auf der Straße zu Hause. Der schnelle, sportliche Slick ohne Profilund anderem Ballast wiegt lässige 295 g (Größe 35-559).




					www.schwalbe.com


----------



## dekay55 (7. März 2021)

Einmal Großer Gabelservice bei meiner Fox Talas nachdem die im Winter ihren dienst Quittiert hat, Federung ist durchgesackt und der Lockout und die Dämpfung ging nicht mehr gescheit.
Mit Abstand der Schwierigste Gabelservice den ich je gemacht hab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Talals Luftfeder Einheit mit Höhenverstellung komplett zerlegt, das ding muss mit 0.1mm Genauigkeit zusammengesetzt werden ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal die  Komplette Luftfeder zusammengebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der einzige defekt den die Gabel hatte nach 2 Jahren ohne großen Service 
Ein Defekter O-Ring der sich in der Kälte zersetzt hat ( Materialfehler, wurde damals von Fox auf  Kulanz repariert )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neuer O-Ring 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonst war das Öl auf der Dämpferseite einfach Fertig und die Ölkanäle mit Dreck zugesetzt, da hat einfach ne Spülung und Frisches Öl ausgereicht. 
Erste Probefahrt absolviert und ich muss sagen die Gabel funktioniert tadellos. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. März 2021)

Was n blödes Wetter. Bei Regen hol ich das Rennrad bestimmt nicht ab.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Habe heut mein Fitnessbike in die Werkstatt gebracht. Das Hinterrad muss evtl. ersetzt werden. War dann fast erschrocken als der Radmechaniker mir dann mitteilte, dass es fast gar keine Ersatzteile für Fahrräder momentan mehr gibt. Zum Teil Wartezeiten von mehreren 100 Tagen. Mich dann erkundigt, ob sie noch Rennräder auf Lager haben. Habe mir dann, als ich wieder zu Hause war, ein Rennrad bestellt (Panikkauf).
> Fenix von Ridley. Hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche die erste Ausfahrt machen kann.


Ich hab mein selbst konfiguriertes  Gravel letztes Jahr im September bestellt. Bis heute war es noch nicht da und jetzt die Nachricht, dass es auch nicht mehr kommen wird, weil keine individuell konfigurierten Räder mehr geliefert werden können, weil sie keine Komponenten mehr bekommen. Mein Händler meinte, dass er mit Glück die normalen noch bestellen kann und dann könnte es sein, dass es Ende des Jahres geliefert wird. Ansonsten musste er bereits jetzt Modelle bei den Herstellern für 2022 bestellen.
Das ist einfach nur krank.

Er hatte jetzt glücklicherweise noch genau ein Gravel in meiner Größe da, mit minimal schlechteren Komponenten und das habe ich jetzt genommen, sonst hätte ich dieses Jahr keines mehr erwischt und hätte vermutlich bis April 2022 warten können.

Die Preise sind einfach alle abartig. Mein Rennrad, das ich November 2019 gekauft habe (also Modell 2020), kostet jetzt 700€ mehr (Modell 2021) und am Fahrrad und den Komponenten hat sich nichts geändert, außer der Farbe. Das Gravel, das ich damals im September bestellt hatte, kostet jetzt 300€ mehr als im September, obwohl sich daran gar nichts geändert hat.

Es ist auch egal zu welchem Händler man geht, alles sagen das Gleiche.

Aber Ridley macht geile Rennräder und Gravel 
Wäre der Ridley Händler hier bei mir nicht so ein unfreundlicher Stinkstiefel, hätte ich mir das Kanzo Speed gegönnt. Das sieht in dem Grau einfach geil aus.

Edit: Ich bete nur, dass ich dieses Jahr keinerlei Ersatzteile brauche. Falls doch werde ich es dieses Jahr vermutlich nicht mehr bekommen und könnte dann nicht mehr fahren.
Ein Hoch darauf, dass alles auch China bzw. Asien kommt und dass die da drüben nicht mehr hinterher kommen, weil die ganze Welt bei ihnen produzieren lässt 

Würde ich mein Rennrad jetzt verkaufen, würde ich vermutlich den Preis bekommen, den ich damals geszahlt habe oder sogar mehr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. März 2021)

Wenn nicht alles aus China käme, würden wir noch ganz andere Preise für Räder zahlen. Aber stimmt schon, die Situation ist momentan ziemlich traurig.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. März 2021)

Die Lage ist ähnlich wie bei Grakas, nur die Preise sind nicht so krank.
Verfügbarkeit der Verschleißteile find ich aber noch schlimmer wenn man 2x im Jahr Reifen und Antrieb frisch machen muss und vielleicht noch paar Bastelprojekte hat.

Mein neues hat aber nur vier Wochen Lieferzeit gehabt


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. März 2021)

Ich fahre heute endlich mein Rad abholen. Hatte zuvor jeden Tag geregnet. Heute ist es dafür richtig kalt.
Freue mich schon auf den Sommer. Habe die einstelligen Temperaturen satt. Dann lieber 35°+.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. März 2021)

Bin den ganzen Winter durchgefahren/-gependelt.
War mal ne Erfahrung wert bei zweistelligen Minus, aber langsam kann das auch Frühjahr werden, immer noch Frost morgens zwischen -2 bis -5 und tagsüber tiefe einstellige Plusgrade.
Ü5°C aufwärts wären schon gut, eine Lage weniger unter und keine Handschuhe mehr.
Zweistellig wäre natürlich ein Traum, friert man wenigstens nicht gleich bei einem Zwischenstop


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. März 2021)

Grad meine erste Tour auf dem Ridley gemacht. Kann später paar Bilder hochladen. Rennrad fühlt sich schon extrem komisch an. Andererseits merke ich in den Beinen gar nicht, dass ich eben gefahren bin, obwohl ich nicht so langsam war. 

Muss nächste Woche noch einmal hin, damit die die Gänge fein justieren. In den hohen (schweren) Gängen könnte das runder laufen.

Die durch die Sitzposition bedingte, extreme Hüftflexion sorgt dafür, dass die Muskulatur auch ganz anders angesprochen wird als auf den anderen Rädern. Sehr ungewohnt.

Edit:
Ich musste bei der Abholung übrigens weder Ausweis noch Bestellung vorzeigen. Wer n guter "Schauspieler" ist, hätte da jetzt einfach n Rad mitnehmen können... Sage den Namen der Kette nicht, aber komisch ist das schon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, das Bild sieht nicht schön aus. Meine Räder heben sich farblich nicht voneinander ab. 
Vielleicht erkennt man aber meine Lieblingsfarbe.


----------



## dekay55 (23. März 2021)

Neue Gabel gekauft ( und ja sie ist wirklich neu obwohl sie eigentlich 10 Jahre alt ist   )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Marzocchi 66 RC3 Bomber 180mm Freeride Gabel, ich hab mir in Kopf gesetzt das ich keine 2 Downhill Bikes mit Doppelbrücke brauch und nen Freeride würd mir eh gefallen zum spielen und für Trails 
Also Doppelbrücke Runter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Bomber drauf, man könnte meinen das Bike is ausm Werk so gekommen obwohl es nen Custom Aufbau ist, ich hab mich neu verliebt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Muss nächste Woche noch einmal hin, damit die die Gänge fein justieren. In den hohen (schweren) Gängen könnte das runder laufen.


Musste ich mit meinem Gravel jetzt auch nochmal, weil sowohl der hintere, als auch der vordere Umwerfer nicht sauber schalteten. Ich verstehe nicht, dass die Händler nicht in der Lage sind, die Schaltung gleich richtig einzustellen. War damals bei meinem Rennrad auch so. Da wollte der vordere Umwerfer immer nicht so recht und da musste ich auch nochmal hin. Ist zwar kein großes Ding, nervt aber trotzdem, weil eben wieder Zeit drauf geht.


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2021)

Das liegt einfach daran das die Schaltzüge wenn es Standart sind sich mit der Zeit Längen und damit ist die Schaltung verstellt, da reicht nen viertel Millimeter aus um die Schaltung zu Verstellen. Und Oftmals isses halt so die Bikes werden Zusammengebaut die Schaltung eingestellt und dann geht es in den Verkauf ohne danach nochmal die Schaltung nachzustellen wenn die Züge sich ausgedehnt haben. Wenn man bedenkt das die Einstellschrauben an Umwerfer und Schaltwerk eine Steigung von 1mm haben und oftmals eine Viertel Umdrehung reicht damit das Schaltwerk wieder Sauber Läuft kann man sich im Umkehrschluss ausrechnen das 0.25mm zwar wenig klingt aber bei ner Schaltung vor allem wenn es 10 oder 11 Fach sind sich sehr schnell verstellen. Ich stell meine Schaltungen in der Regel alle Jahre neu nach, außer bei meinem All Mountain da hab ich Jagwire Elite Superslick die scheinen erstaunlich Zugfest zu sein obwohl die aus Edelstahl sind


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. März 2021)

Fette Bremse, dazu nen fetten Reifen! 62mm


----------



## Rage1988 (28. März 2021)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran das die Schaltzüge wenn es Standart sind sich mit der Zeit Längen und damit ist die Schaltung verstellt, da reicht nen viertel Millimeter aus um die Schaltung zu Verstellen. Und Oftmals isses halt so die Bikes werden Zusammengebaut die Schaltung eingestellt und dann geht es in den Verkauf ohne danach nochmal die Schaltung nachzustellen wenn die Züge sich ausgedehnt haben. Wenn man bedenkt das die Einstellschrauben an Umwerfer und Schaltwerk eine Steigung von 1mm haben und oftmals eine Viertel Umdrehung reicht damit das Schaltwerk wieder Sauber Läuft kann man sich im Umkehrschluss ausrechnen das 0.25mm zwar wenig klingt aber bei ner Schaltung vor allem wenn es 10 oder 11 Fach sind sich sehr schnell verstellen. Ich stell meine Schaltungen in der Regel alle Jahre neu nach, außer bei meinem All Mountain da hab ich Jagwire Elite Superslick die scheinen erstaunlich Zugfest zu sein obwohl die aus Edelstahl sind


Ah ok, gut zu wissen.

Was mich auch interessieren würde: Wie kommen denn eigentlich die Räder bei den Händlern an? Ist das wie bei Canyon, wo man nur noch Sattel, Vorderrad und Lenker montieren muss oder müssen die Händler mehr machen?


----------



## dekay55 (29. März 2021)

Mit Ziemlicher Sicherheit kommen die Vormontiert, ich bin jetzt kein Händler aber wenn ich mal so schaue was der Radladen bei uns im Ort an Papiermüll Entsorgt geh ich bei den Kartons schon aus das die Vormontiert sind, an sonst müssten ja die Einzelnen Baugruppen extra Verpackt sein und der Händler hätte nen Riesen Chaos wenn er 3-4 Bikes auf einmal  geliefert bekommt, der Händler wird nur die Endmontage machen, außer das ist wirklich noch so ein Laden der dir komplette Custom Bikes nach Wunsch liefert, der Montiert das teil wirklich komplett.  

Ich denke man muss hier einfach unterscheiden zwischen Radladen der nur Vertrieb macht, oder Radladen der mit Leidenschaft Arbeitet, den Unterschied merkt man sehr schnell, geh mit irgend einem X-Beliebigen Fahrrad zum Radladen und frag ob der es Repariert, die meisten sagen da ja schon wenn es nicht bei ihm gekauft ist macht er nix dran, das sind die Läden die sich nur auf Vertrieb spezialisieren, wenn er das Bike annimmt und egal wie alt und was es für nen Fabrikat ist, dann haste einen erwischt der das mit Leidenschaft macht, und der baut die Räder auch Komplett auf so wie ich das z.b bei jeden meiner Bikes auch gemacht hab ( aus Leidenschaft und nicht weil es Wirtschaftlicher wäre )  Der Stellt dir die Schaltung übrigens auch für Kleingeld in die Kaffekasse nach direkt wenn du Kommst,  wären der Andere dafür 2 Wochen brauch weil er eigentlich kein Bock drauf hat


----------



## Stryke7 (29. März 2021)

Bei den meisten Herstellern kommen die vormontiert, wobei man da grundsätzlich noch mal alles prüfen sollte. Alle Schrauben nachziehen, Sitz der Reifen auf der Felge prüfen, etc.  Das wird im Werk relativ schlampig zusammengebaut, da gehts wohl eher um die Transportfähigkeit als einen fahrfertigen Aufbau.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. März 2021)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Mit Ziemlicher Sicherheit kommen die Vormontiert, ich bin jetzt kein Händler aber wenn ich mal so schaue was der Radladen bei uns im Ort an Papiermüll Entsorgt geh ich bei den Kartons schon aus das die Vormontiert sind, an sonst müssten ja die Einzelnen Baugruppen extra Verpackt sein und der Händler hätte nen Riesen Chaos wenn er 3-4 Bikes auf einmal  geliefert bekommt, der Händler wird nur die Endmontage machen, außer das ist wirklich noch so ein Laden der dir komplette Custom Bikes nach Wunsch liefert, der Montiert das teil wirklich komplett.
> 
> Ich denke man muss hier einfach unterscheiden zwischen Radladen der nur Vertrieb macht, oder Radladen der mit Leidenschaft Arbeitet, den Unterschied merkt man sehr schnell, geh mit irgend einem X-Beliebigen Fahrrad zum Radladen und frag ob der es Repariert, die meisten sagen da ja schon wenn es nicht bei ihm gekauft ist macht er nix dran, das sind die Läden die sich nur auf Vertrieb spezialisieren, wenn er das Bike annimmt und egal wie alt und was es für nen Fabrikat ist, dann haste einen erwischt der das mit Leidenschaft macht, und der baut die Räder auch Komplett auf so wie ich das z.b bei jeden meiner Bikes auch gemacht hab ( aus Leidenschaft und nicht weil es Wirtschaftlicher wäre )  Der Stellt dir die Schaltung übrigens auch für Kleingeld in die Kaffekasse nach direkt wenn du Kommst,  wären der Andere dafür 2 Wochen brauch weil er eigentlich kein Bock drauf hat


Ich habe hier zum Glück einen Laden mit Zweiradmechanikern und Zweiradmechaniker Meistern, die alle Fahrräder machen, egal welcher Hersteller. Da kann man auch einfach vorbei und die stellen dann die Schaltung mal eben ein. Da lasse ich auch meine Kundendienste machen 
Die bauen auch, wie du gesagt hast, Räder komplett von 0 auf.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Herstellern kommen die vormontiert, wobei man da grundsätzlich noch mal alles prüfen sollte. Alle Schrauben nachziehen, Sitz der Reifen auf der Felge prüfen, etc.  Das wird im Werk relativ schlampig zusammengebaut, da gehts wohl eher um die Transportfähigkeit als einen fahrfertigen Aufbau.


Ja, ich gehe schon immer nochmal alles Schrauben durch, wenn ich ein Fahrrad gekauft habe, egal wo. Oft genug waren Lenker oder andere Teile schon locker.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. März 2021)

Irgendwie ist der Tempounterschied zwischen nem Fitnessbike und nem Rennrad gar nicht so groß. Eben mit dem ersten ne kurze Strecke zunächst an der aneroben Schwelle und gegen Schluss schön ins Laktat rein gefahren. Bei gleichem Kraftaufwand biste aufm Rennrad nicht wesentlich schneller.

Werd demnächst mal die Zeit stoppen und mit beiden Rädern die gleiche Strecke fahren. Bin aufs Resultat gespannt.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der Tempounterschied zwischen nem Fitnessbike und nem Rennrad gar nicht so groß. Eben mit dem ersten ne kurze Strecke zunächst an der aneroben Schwelle und gegen Schluss schön ins Laktat rein gefahren. Bei gleichem Kraftaufwand biste aufm Rennrad nicht wesentlich schneller.
> 
> Werd demnächst mal die Zeit stoppen und mit beiden Rädern die gleiche Strecke fahren. Bin aufs Resultat gespannt.



Ja, ich dachte auch immer, dass man mit dem Rennrad am schnellsten unterwegs wäre. Mit dem Gravel bin ich aber kaum langsamer als mit dem RR, obwohl man breitere Reifen hat und aufrechter sitzt. Die Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist bei mir gleich zum RR, obwohl ich erst 2x gefahren bin und mir Training fehlt. Auf der Geraden ist es minimal langsamer, dafür komme ich den Berg schneller hoch.

Ich werde mein RR vermutlich verkaufen. Das Gravel fährt sich einfach viel angenehmer, man ist flexibler und spürt nicht jede Unebenheiten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. März 2021)

Vor allem muss man sich erst einmal daran gewöhnen, dass man die ganze Zeit in einer extremen Hüftflexion fährt. Das finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftiger als die Verlagerung des Oberkörperschwerpunktes in Richtung der Arme, obwohl ich nach der ersten Fahrt meinem M. serratus anterior besser als nach Liegestützen gespürt habe. 

Hui, von der extrem direkten Lenkung des Rennrades heute aufs Fully. Das fühlt sich so schwammig an. Muss wohl öfters wechseln. Hab auch schon etwas das Gefühl für den Grip verloren. 🙈


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. April 2021)

Kenn ich, mein Daily, nen altes Stevens X6C lite, kann wirklich alles.
War immer schon flott und letzten Juni von  3x9 Deore auf 1x10 GRX400 umgebaut, im August dann noch nen Gravellenker und TiagraSTIs.
Mit nem RR, nen Bulls Carbondingens, das ich zu der Zeit spontan kaufen konnte, bin ich im Schnitt 1-2 KM/H flotter, also kaum der Rede wert, das ist schon fast tagesformabhängig.
Okee, aber ich muss den Renner auch bisschen verteidigen, mit seinen RH von 62 ist er auch eigentlich viel zu gross für mich, daher geht der auch wieder weg. Soll heissen, mit nem passenden Fahrer, läuft es vielleicht noch etwas besser.
Hab zwar versucht es anzupassen, kann damit auch längere Strecken schnell fahren, aber so richtig Freude kommt da nicht auf ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. April 2021)

Das Wetter nervt Grad etwas. Einstellige Temperaturen sind mir fürs Radfahren zu gering. Mache dann nur kurze "Sprintfahrten". Durchgehend an der anaeroben Schwelle und zwischendurch immer schön leicht in die "Übersäuerung" rein.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. April 2021)

So, endlich kann man sich nicht mehr über das Wetter beschweren. 
Radel jetzt im Wechsel aufm Allmountain, Rennrad und dem Fitnessbike. Am spaßigsten bleibt es für mich offroad. Eine Landstraße kommt einfach nicht an einen Wald ran, Die Strecken sind halt auch wesentlich monotoner, wenn man aufm Rennrad sitzt. Hoffe, dass die Temperaturen dennoch noch etwas steigen werden. Fahre am liebsten bei 25° aufwärts.


----------



## FetterKasten (23. April 2021)

Am besten ist nachts Frost, damit die ganzen schei# Insekten kaputt gehen und tagsüber dann angenehme 15 Grad zum fahren, damit einem nicht zu heiß wird


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Mai 2021)

Vorbei die Zeit ohne Ungeziefer. Eben extra spät aufs Rad gesetzt, aber wir haben immer noch 25° und die Luftfeuchtigkeit dürfte auch recht hoch sein.

Der Wald war aber fast menschenleer. Konnte jede Abfahrt schön runterheizen. Wie ich diese abendlichen Fahrten vermisst habe. Hoffentlich bleibt es demnächst abends so warm.


----------



## FetterKasten (9. Mai 2021)

Irgendeinen Tod muss man eben sterben 
Ich hab mir heut erstmal richtig blöd die Arme verbrannt.
Hat sich bisher ja noch nicht so angefühlt vom Wetter her, aber ist ja schon fast Juni und die Sonne ist schon ordentlich am brennen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Mai 2021)

Das stimmt.
Habe heute auch schön Farbe bekommen. Fand es aber tagsüber trotz starken Windes zu warm.
Es war jetzt so lange kühl, dass ich mich erst einmal wieder an Temperaturen gewöhnen muss, die für diese Jahreszeit normal sind. 

Die nächsten 3 Tage wird das Rad pausieren. Bei Regen fahre ich nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Mai 2021)

Setzt ihr euch eigentlich auch bei Regen aufs MTB oder seid ihr zu faul, es im Anschluss zu reinigen wie ich? 
Hier regnet es seit paar Tagen recht stark. Ich hoffe, dass der Juni trockener sein wird.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Mai 2021)

Jetzt nicht unbedingt extra, aber wenn ich längere Zeit nicht fahren konnte und ich Bock habe, dann schon.
Aber halt nicht bei frisch geputztem Rad, sondern nur wenns eh schon schmutzig ist.
Bei Regen zu Fahren kann auch echt Spaß machen, gerade im Sommer, wenn es warm ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Mai 2021)

Endlich...
Dachte schon, es kommt kein gutes Radelwetter mehr. Meine (MTB) Hausstrecke heute mit einem Durchschnittspuls von 161 BPM durchgezogen. 

Bei knappen 50 Minuten Fahrt laut Trainingsuhr insgesamt 11 Minuten im anaeroben Bereich gefahren. Bei jeder Steigung dann den Puls auf gute 180 gebracht. Pumpe, ich höre dich schlagen. 

Nächste Tour dann wieder auf dem Rennrad. Da war ich jetzt ewig nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Mai 2021)

Perfektes Wetter um auf der Straße zu fahren. 22° und durchgehend Sonnenschein.

Heute durfte ich wieder einmal erleben, wie schön es sich anfühlt, wenn der Kohlenhydratspeicher aufgebraucht ist und man nur noch durch die Lipolyse angetrieben wird. Ein richtiges Leistungsloch. Man verreckt an jeder Steigung und wird dort von Omas und Opas auf E-Bikes überholt. 

War nicht so gescheit, heute auf das Frühstück und das Mittagessen zu verzichten.


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2021)

So, mein Fixie ist endlich angekommen und zusammengebaut 
Ist zwar kein Vergleich zu meinem anderen Rad, aber für ~260€ und nur zum im Dorf rumfahren reichts vollkommen. Nur der Lenker müsste noch ein bisschen höher sein


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Heute durfte ich wieder einmal erleben, wie schön es sich anfühlt, wenn der Kohlenhydratspeicher aufgebraucht ist und man nur noch durch die Lipolyse angetrieben wird. Ein richtiges Leistungsloch.


Das kann man zu nem gewissen Grad trainieren, nur hilft das einem erstmal nicht, wenn man noch weit von zu Hause weg ist und es irgendwie zurück schaffen muss.
Ich find dafür die Mr. Tom Erdnussriegel  genial.
Schmelzen nicht und man hat etwas Zucker für sofort Energie und Erdnüsse für danach^^


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juni 2021)

Das kann man sehr gut trainieren, wenn man sich eben genau in diesem Stoffwechselbereich aufhält. Ich fahre aber so gut wie nie bis zur Lipolyse.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

Bestzeit (all time) auf meiner Hausstrecke gefahren. Die letzten 3 Minuten schön in den anaeroben Bereich rein.

Mit etwas weniger Körpergewicht fährt es sich vor allem leichter bergauf, ohne dass man spürbar langsamer bergab ist.

Komische App zeigt mir an, dass ich mich nun bis Dienstag erholen muss. Was n Käse.


----------

